# Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread



## X-Spot

but it says ufc/mma...man i'm confused. Anyway, can't wait till Silva vs Leites, Silva is always fun to watch and hopefully somebody will be able to step up and give him a good fight.


----------



## bruteshot74

I am not high on Leites at all. I really am fully expecting Anderson to come out for redemption as people were saying he did not try against Cote. Anderson is no slouch on the ground and Leites is going around saying he is going to submit him. Personally I think we are going to be in for a quick one...bring on Maia which is rumored to be happening at 102 I think I heard with Henderson vs. Bisping winner after that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Everyone knows the true main event is Liddell vs. Rua. 

Watching Silva fight is fun but does anyone really care about Leites? I've never been impressed with him and he's really done nothing to earn a title shot. I get that he's got a great jiu-jitsu game and that everyone thinks a jiu-jitsu guy is going to beat Silva but Leites isn't that guy. He's more or less a filler for Silva to destroy as the division tries to flesh out a true contender. Hopefully we get the killer Anderson Silva and not the "I'm fucking bored destroying these guys so I'm going to dance around and have fun" Anderson Silva. 

Strikeforce this weekend. Disappointed by the lack of smack talk between Diaz and Shamrock. I really expected more from them. Should be a good show though although Thomson being off hurts things.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Strikeforce this weekend. Disappointed by the lack of smack talk between Diaz and Shamrock. I really expected more from them. Should be a good show though although Thomson being off hurts things.


I thought the show was just going to be on regular television but then I heard on the radio that a bar in the city was holding it so it would have had to been a paid event. Went home and checked the upcoming PPV's and I seen they had Strikeforce listed for $39.99...Guess I shall be watching via stream or going to the bar to watch this one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> I thought the show was just going to be on regular television but then I heard on the radio that a bar in the city was holding it so it would have had to been a paid event. Went home and checked the upcoming PPV's and I seen they had Strikeforce listed for $39.99...Guess I shall be watching via stream or going to the bar to watch this one.


You're getting fucked if you have to pay 40 bucks because I'm pretty sure it's free on Showtime here in the States. I know you can purchase the event online and get some All Access type deal for 25 bucks (got a press release about it yesterday) but I'm sure if you have Showtime, you should be able to watch it. If it's PPV (and I'm still 100% sure it's not) then I'm not watching it live because I don't have to cover it so I'm not heading home and shelling out money for it.

Back on Silva/Leites right fast. I watched Leites/Kampmann earlier. Now I'm even less interested in Thales Leites. He could beat Silva, it's MMA, anything can happen, but I really think a Leites victory would be a bigger upset than Serra/GSP or Mir/Nog.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Is it on Showtime.

So, I'll have the luxury of watching it in HD. Yay!

Brute, I'll setup a webcam.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> You're getting fucked if you have to pay 40 bucks because I'm pretty sure it's free on Showtime here in the States. I know you can purchase the event online and get some All Access type deal for 25 bucks (got a press release about it yesterday) but I'm sure if you have Showtime, you should be able to watch it. If it's PPV (and I'm still 100% sure it's not) then I'm not watching it live because I don't have to cover it so I'm not heading home and shelling out money for it.
> 
> Back on Silva/Leites right fast. I watched Leites/Kampmann earlier. Now I'm even less interested in Thales Leites. He could beat Silva, it's MMA, anything can happen, but I really think a Leites victory would be a bigger upset than Serra/GSP or Mir/Nog.


Well fuck my life.

I must not get Showtime then...I do know that the event is being listed at 40 bucks to order and 50 for HD. Guess I am stuck with web cam via Mike


----------



## X-Spot

Well I'm sure most know this, but for the ones who don't, UFC 100 has announced three fights, Brock Lesnar vs Frank Mir, GSP vs Thiago Alves and Dan Henderson vs Michael Bisping, each fight is going to be pretty exiciting and two titles fights, and the other could set up the next contender is going to be special. Not sure if all of you know this already but if you don't, then there you go.


----------



## bruteshot74

I am going to try hard to convince my dad to go down to Vegas for this. Huge event and is going to be a milestone with it being the 100th event and all that jazz. Would be pretty awesome to be in attendance, got two of my favorite fighters in title fights to in Frank Mir & GSP.


----------



## Josh

AMPLine4Life said:


> Everyone knows the true main event is Liddell vs. Rua.


Incorrect.

The true main event involves Ryo Chonan against 26 yr old French superstar, 'Xavier Foupa-Pokam'. He is already a TV star without having fought in the UFC.


----------



## Ronsterno1

I hope Liddell wins, Shogan has a tendency to gas early but i can see it going 3 rounds.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Is it on Showtime.
> 
> So, I'll have the luxury of watching it in HD. Yay!
> 
> Brute, I'll setup a webcam.


Are you charging for said webcam service? Because I'll pay if you have the cam pointed at Jenn the whole time.



Josh said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> The true main event involves Ryo Chonan against 26 yr old French superstar, 'Xavier Foupa-Pokam'. He is already a TV star without having fought in the UFC.







That video tells me I'm correct. 

Also, Dana is gonna be doing a blog for UFC 97. I figure it'll just be a fight day blog like I suggested in the old thread.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'd need to buy a webcam, first.


----------



## SteveMania

I definitely think the style match-up favors Chuck and always has but now that both fighters have been operating at a diminished capacity for some time now, it's still very interesting. Shogun I think has the best chance of regaining his old form, only because Chuck's problems I think stem from age which can't be reversed. Shogun's are from injuries which may or may not be permanently debilitating.

If Shogun comes in shape then he has a fair chance because Chuck's reflexes and timing aren't the same anymore and Shogun is a handful for anyone when he's going at his usual pace, if not then he'll probably get beat up by Liddell for several rounds or he'll get KOed midway through.


----------



## MMANHB

I didn't realize Dana was going to be doing anymore blogs/vlogs after the incident with Loretta last week. I think Chuck will win because Shogun hasn't been the same since Pride was bought out. Chuck's getting older but Shogun hasn't looked good in over two years. Both need the win and I hope it's not as boring as Coleman x Rua 2 was.


----------



## Overrated

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVE3HotLUZg 

HYPE also UFC 100 is already sold out :shocked:


----------



## bruteshot74

I am missing Strikeforce tonight 

Our big Easter supper is tonight and we having like 20 some people over. I got to size and socialize. If actually was on TV here instead of PPV then I would have been fine...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> I am missing Strikeforce tonight
> 
> Our big Easter supper is tonight and we having like 20 some people over. I got to size and socialize. If actually was on TV here instead of PPV then I would have been fine...












I don't know if that fits but it's such an awesome reaction. As was his entire promo on TUF.

Strikeforce sent out some Diaz/Shamrock videos that FINALLY got me hyped tonight. Watching with a bunch of people who have no clue who Frank Shamrock and Nick Diaz are though so that should be fun.


----------



## Overrated

Dont get Strikeforce out here and i want to see Diaz fight anyone got a stream or know of one?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'm sure justin.tv will have some streams. 

You can pay $25 bucks online and get the show along with like 5 camera angles and backstage stuff. Good deal if you really want to watch and want guaranteed quality.


----------



## Overrated

Forgot all about justin.tv thanks. How many hours till the event?


----------



## Mikey Damage

I keep thinking I'm watching an EliteXC show.

I think it's because of teh fighters, and announcing crew. But I know that Strikeforce will be of a better quality than EliteXC.


----------



## bruteshot74

How was the show? From what I am reading there were some pretty bad fights. Womans fight sounded horrible, as did Rogers vs. Humphrey. On the other end of that Radach vs. Smith sounded like absolute war.


----------



## Overrated

Radach vs. Smith was a war and Diaz dominated Shamrock


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> I keep thinking I'm watching an EliteXC show.
> 
> I think it's because of teh fighters, and announcing crew. But I know that Strikeforce will be of a better quality than EliteXC.


Except EliteXC never promoted their next event (because they never had a next event) while Strikeforce promoted TWO upcoming events. 



bruteshot74 said:


> How was the show? From what I am reading there were some pretty bad fights. Womans fight sounded horrible, as did Rogers vs. Humphrey. On the other end of that Radach vs. Smith sounded like absolute war.


What the hell were you reading? 

This show ruled. The Santos/Akano fight was only horrible because it never should have taken place but if you erase the fact that Santos has like 20 pounds on her and Akano refused the fight and was pretty much forced into it, the fight was awesome. And Rogers/Humphrey wasn't a technical masterpiece but it was a fun brawl to kick off the show with a murder ending. Smith/Radach is arguably the best fight this year, Melendez/Damm was murder, and Diaz/Shamrock was almost sad but Diaz is always entertaining. 

Everyone I was watching with loved the show although they felt bad for Akano and Shamrock. I did as well though. 

Really considering going to the June 6th show in St. Louis considering Lawler/Shields should be awesome, BABALU~! is fighting, and Overeem vs. Werdum could happen as well.


----------



## Ronsterno1

I was really rooting for Shamrock, but after seeing that, i think its time to pack it in imo


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Ronsterno1 said:


> I was really rooting for Shamrock, but after seeing that, i think its time to pack it in imo


I was thinking the same but I still think there's money to be made in Shamrock vs. Ortiz 2. Depending on how that goes, it could be his last fight.


----------



## Role Model

Shamrock/Ortiz makes even more sense after last night. I found it pretty sad viewing really.

Fuck maybe Ken 'MR MMA' Shamrock has a chance after all.


Ok too far.


----------



## Overrated

I actually wanted Shamrock to lose so i was not sad at all. I hope Tito fights him and beats him as well. 

anyway Chuck Liddell has made his own video blog http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHW-yntgBfU&feature=channel i enjoyed it.


----------



## SteveMania

I enjoyed the show, but honestly it consisted of one great fight (Smith/Radach) and a bunch of squashes. I don't think Rogers/Cyborg/Melendez/Diaz got a scratch on them.

Cyborg/Akano was a waste of time and props to Gus Johnson for calling it a hollow victory. Personally, I want to see Strikeforce feed Cyborg and Carano to Erin Toughill so they can get a taste of their own medicine. Erin is ginormous, hits like a mac truck, and has a nasty mean streak. I would love to see her knock the shit out of the glamor girls of the sport.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'll agree with Steve. Good show carried by Smith/Radach. 

That was a very disappointing showing for Frankie. I was embarrassed for him. He got picked apart in the standup.


----------



## BDFW

Smith/Radach was a great fight, I knew Smith would be throwing till the end, but didn't expect that lightning bolt out of nowhere.

Strikeforce has some interesting match ups coming up.

Lawler/Sheids (June 6)
Riggs/Baroni (June 6)
Overeem/Werdum (Rumoured)
Cyborg/Carano (Rumoured)
Ortiz/Babalu (Rumored)


----------



## Myers

I heard a rumor that RVD will face Terry Martin at the settle strikeforce show, has anyone else heard this?


----------



## SteveMania

I'm not liking the way Strikeforce is scoping WMMA right now. They've gone on a penchant trying to hype Carano/Cyborg without any sort of build-up for other prospects and burgeoning talent. What the fuck do they do with the division after this fight? 

It seems like the entire North American WMMA scene has revolved around Carano/Cyborg ever since Cyborg showed up in EliteXC. What happens after this fight is in the books, especially if it ends in decisive fashion and doesn't lend itself to a rematch?

Watching Cyborg toss around a girl who was 15 lbs smaller than her was pointless and actually quite resenting to watch. Are Carano and Santos the only women in MMA who have menstrual cycles? Tara LaRosa always makes weight. Shayna Baszler always makes weight. Amanda Buckner always makes weight. Roxanne Modafferi always makes weight. It's time for them to smarten the fuck up and salvage their regard because this is getting ridiculous.

Honestly, I'd love to see Erin Toughill beat the shit out of both of them.


----------



## ThunderAngel

I can't wait til Carano/Cyborg. I heard an interview where Carano said that she would only step in the cage if it was against Cyborg. So I think, as much as Carano loves fighting, that if she wins or looses her fight against Cyborg, That this will be her last fight. 

She has TV deals etc.. and I could see her getting into the movie scene easy too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> anyway Chuck Liddell has made his own video blog http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHW-yntgBfU&feature=channel i enjoyed it.


Doesn't have the same appeal as the Dana blogs but would be cool if they took the biggest star on every upcoming show and gave them a blog. 

As a Liddell fan though, something as small as these blogs worry me.



Myers said:


> I heard a rumor that RVD will face Terry Martin at the settle strikeforce show, has anyone else heard this?


Heard nothing about this and probably isn't happening. Strikeforce doesn't even have a Seattle show lined up. 



SteveMania said:


> I'm not liking the way Strikeforce is scoping WMMA right now. They've gone on a penchant trying to hype Carano/Cyborg without any sort of build-up for other prospects and burgeoning talent. What the fuck do they do with the division after this fight?
> 
> It seems like the entire North American WMMA scene has revolved around Carano/Cyborg ever since Cyborg showed up in EliteXC. What happens after this fight is in the books, especially if it ends in decisive fashion and doesn't lend itself to a rematch?
> 
> Watching Cyborg toss around a girl who was 15 lbs smaller than her was pointless and actually quite resenting to watch. Are Carano and Santos the only women in MMA who have menstrual cycles? Tara LaRosa always makes weight. Shayna Baszler always makes weight. Amanda Buckner always makes weight. Roxanne Modafferi always makes weight. It's time for them to smarten the fuck up and salvage their regard because this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Honestly, I'd love to see Erin Toughill beat the shit out of both of them.


Come on now. Strikeforce has KIM "SUGAR FREE" COUTURE~! They're set.

But I agree that they haven't really built a women's division although I can't really say that I know too many who actually care about a women's division. Maybe they don't care because it hasn't been built at all. Things can still work out though if Strikeforce does things right. You get a winner from Carano/Cyborg (doesn't matter who and honestly it works better if Cyborg wins) and then it becomes "who can beat Carano/Cyborg?" then you build up a challenger, hopefully they look as scary as Cyborg is perceived to be, and go from there. Problem is they'd have to hold off booking the Carano/Cyborg winner unless they just throw them in there against a relative unknown (and really, everyone in the women's division is unknown) and hope for the best. 

That's really my big concern with Strikeforce as a whole: long term booking. They've got top fighters in almost every division but they don't have the depth in any division. If Jake Shields beats Robbie Lawler, what do they do after that? What does Diaz do now after beating Shamrock? I think if Lawler wins they should do Diaz/Lawler 2 because it's an easy story to sell. It seems like they've got one or two big fights in every division and then nothing after that. Maybe a star emerges by upsetting someone or something but there just doesn't seem to be a whole lot there right now.



Thunderman said:


> I can't wait til Carano/Cyborg. I heard an interview where Carano said that she would only step in the cage if it was against Cyborg. So I think, as much as Carano loves fighting, that if she wins or looses her fight against Cyborg, That this will be her last fight.
> 
> She has TV deals etc.. and I could see her getting into the movie scene easy too.


She's probably just saying that because that's the fight everyone wants. Win or lose, I think she'll keep fighting. Her heart when it comes to fighting has been questioned before though so who knows. I personally think she would be horrible in Hollywood because she's too shy and the only role she could play is herself.

Countdown to UFC 97 tonight at 11 on Spike. Should be good. Hopefully it will sell some of my friends on the show.


----------



## Overrated

AMPLine4Life said:


> Doesn't have the same appeal as the Dana blogs but would be cool if they took the biggest star on every upcoming show and gave them a blog.
> 
> As a Liddell fan though, something as small as these blogs worry me.


 why does it worry you?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Chuck Liddell has been training with American Top Team?

Did not know, I likey. Training with one of the best camps in the world can only help.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, apparently he is training with Danillo Villefort.

Also,









hawt.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah. She was looking fuckin great the other night..../


----------



## ThunderAngel

*My Heart Melts For Gina. tbh *


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> why does it worry you?


Just knowing that Liddell hates do to media/have cameras around leading up to the fight worries me. I'd rather hear stories about Liddell having Easter dinner at Dana's than knowing a camera is following him around and bringing even more attention to him. Not like I'm going to say, "Liddell lost because of those stupid video blogs" if he does lose but it's just an unnecessary distraction leading up to the fight. 



Mikey Damage said:


> Chuck Liddell has been training with American Top Team?
> 
> Did not know, I likey. Training with one of the best camps in the world can only help.


Where have you been. The mother fucker is finally improving his STRIKING DEFENSE. Although he probably still won't check leg kicks.


----------



## Overrated

I dont think Liddell is going to be distracted by that one blog to be fair. He didnt seemed to bothered about it as well. Also THE REAL BLOG IS BACK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zVhfle3xtA :lmao


----------



## bruteshot74

Overrated said:


> I dont think Liddell is going to be distracted by that one blog to be fair. He didnt seemed to bothered about it as well. Also THE REAL BLOG IS BACK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zVhfle3xtA :lmao


:lmao

Dana is fucking awesome.


----------



## Role Model

I smirked.


On a bit of a random note, UFC still have a way to go untill they produce shows of the quality of 24-7. One episode of that and I'm already anticapating Pacquiao/Hatton so much (but then I was anyways), 28 minutes of just pure brilliant hype.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dana rules.

Did anyway watch the Countdown show on Monday? I thought it was weird that they never mentioned Liddell/Rua being scheduled for UFC 85 and they said Rua returned in November after the Griffin loss when he obviously returned in January.

Thoughts from the casual fan:

"I hope Leties wins because his wife is pregnant"

"Rua looks old"

"Does Silva ever get hurt?"


----------



## Role Model

I don't think it's aired over here yet, think I'll give it a download now...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

The Liddell/Rua stuff was really good. 

"We have some surprises for him" 

"I've been around a long time. It's going to take a lot to surprise me. Good luck."


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> Strikeforce Payouts
> April 14, 2009, 10:53 pm
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/4/14/837922/payouts-for-nick-diaz-vs-frank#comments
> 
> Payouts for Nick Diaz vs. Frank Shamrock
> via MMAJunkie:
> 
> Nick Diaz: $39,950 (includes $10,000 win bonus)
> def. Frank Shamrock: $369,790
> 
> Gilbert Melendez: $49,890 (no win bonus)
> def. Rodrigo Damm: $9,190
> 
> Scott Smith: $49,940 (includes $25,000 win bonus)
> def. Benji Radach: $16,940
> 
> Cristiane "Cyborg" Santos: $18,000 (includes $10,000 win bonus)
> def. Hitomi Akano: $1,450
> 
> Brett Rogers: $39,940 (includes $20,000 win bonus)
> def. Ron "Abongo" Humphrey: $3,205
> 
> Luke Rockhold: $6,000 (includes $3,000 win bonus)
> def. Buck Meredith: $1,540
> 
> Eric Lawson: $9,950 (includes $2,000 win bonus)
> def. Waylon Kennell: $1,950
> 
> Raul Castillo: $7,890 (includes $3,500 win bonus)
> def. Brandon Michaels: $1,500
> 
> James Terry: $3,940 (includes $2,000 win bonus)
> def. Zak Bucia: $1,500
> 
> Shingo Kohara: $940 (no win bonus)
> def. Jeremy Tavares: $940
> 
> Total Payout: $634,415
> 
> Attendance: 15, 211
> Gate: $750,000 approx.


How on earth does Frank get so much in comparison to nick?? He's the 4th highest paid on the card and won the ME.


*Edit*

Also it loosk like they may be setting up a Tito/Babalu fight. That or they just like arguing, which isn't hard for Tito http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aXSrY85kW4

I'd love to see Babalu kill him.


----------



## Overrated

Tito would be beat Babawho. 

I agree with Role Model 24/7 is on another level. Cannot wait till Hatton/Pac.


----------



## T.B.

So why is Leites getting this title shot? Because Nate Marquardt piledrivered him?

Oh well...Marquardt already got owned by Silva. Now it's Leites' turn.


----------



## Josh

Tito is still claiming he might re-sign with the UFC, so I doubt that fight happens.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> How on earth does Frank get so much in comparison to nick?? He's the 4th highest paid on the card and won the ME.


Frank Shamrock sold out the building. Nick Diaz didn't.



T.B. said:


> So why is Leites getting this title shot? Because Nate Marquardt piledrivered him?
> 
> Oh well...Marquardt already got owned by Silva. Now it's Leites' turn.


Who else was there besides Okami?



Josh said:


> Tito is still claiming he might re-sign with the UFC, so I doubt that fight happens.


I've been saying this all along, tbs. Although I think Strikeforce has a better shot than Affliction or EliteXC ever had.

To everyone in the WF UFC Fantasy League: make your UFC 97 picks. Thanks.


----------



## Role Model

Who doesn't want to see Okami against THE SPIDER?!?!


Whens the guy with the HOOD FIGHTING STYLE fighting again, I've forgotten his name because he's so hood, and I'm so not.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Role Model said:


> Who doesn't want to see Okami against THE SPIDER?!?!
> 
> 
> Whens the guy with the HOOD FIGHTING STYLE fighting again, I've forgotten his name because he's so hood, and I'm so not.


Rather see Leites, tbs.

And you mean, BOBBY FUCKIN GREEN~! He fought at some KOTC show in February and won. UFC must sign this man. Although he'd probably be a huge star in Japan. We need a BOBBY FUCKIN GREEN and KING MO tag team.


----------



## Josh

Mir is saying that because he is training with Maia, his Ju-Jitsu has gone to 'new levels'. If this is true, I hope to god that the fight goes down to the ground at some stage.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mir was the best part about TUF last night. Totally heeled it up when talking about Lesnar. But come on now, Mir doesn't train.


----------



## Josh

Mir went 1 and a 1/2 rounds and didn't look tired against Nog.

THIS IS A NEW FRANK MIR, DAMMIT!


----------



## Role Model

Is TUF still bad? I haven't watch it for a long time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mir looked tired after just jogging around the cage before the Nog fight.

TUF is alright. The whole concept of "fight your way into the house" has already grown stale to me. And now it's just like every other season ever. Dudes you've never heard of stay in house, get drunk, play pranks, train, and fight each other. 

Although I heard/read some dude showed up to the TUF 10 tryouts with a LUCHA MASK on and did really well but refused to give his real name and take the mask off (gotta keep kayfabe) so he won't be on the show. That could have been awesome.


----------



## Josh

Mir is a cardio freak.


----------



## Overrated

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Iwrmj8Htlc its back


----------



## bruteshot74

Good blog. It was nice seeing Dana doing all the stuff for that soldier.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mir looked tired after just jogging around the cage before the Nog fight.
> 
> TUF is alright. The whole concept of "fight your way into the house" has already grown stale to me. And now it's just like every other season ever. Dudes you've never heard of stay in house, get drunk, play pranks, train, and fight each other.
> 
> *Although I heard/read some dude showed up to the TUF 10 tryouts with a LUCHA MASK on and did really well but refused to give his real name and take the mask off (gotta keep kayfabe) so he won't be on the show. That could have been awesome*.


Now that sounds all sorts of awesome. Dana could've run with that shit.

I like TUF. Formats not gonna change much but it's all about the characters anyway. I watch the show for peeps like Leben, Browning and Ruediger to name a few.

I really wanted Bobby Lashley to tryout for TUF10, as he mentioned, but I heard he didn't bother.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Maybe Lashley was the one in the Lucha mask?


----------



## SteveMania

It is 100%, no doubt about it, Dennis Hallman. He has used the 'Robin Phoenix' gimmick a number of times throughout his career. The TUF tryouts weren't the first time he has donned the mask and it certainly won't be the last.


----------



## X-Spot

Tonight shall be a fun night, Liddell's fight is going to be good, and be nice to see which Silva comes out to fight. I've always liked TUF, the concept is pretty good now, and it gives people a shot which is always good, since all these vetreans won't last forever. Would have been hillarious tbh if they let the guy in the mask, Dana would have a field-day with something like that.


----------



## peers

According to various TUF9 clips, there's a dude who puts on a mask and starts suplexing people into the pool and chopping chests. I'd bet it was an english guy.

Looking forward to tonight, I wasn't able to gather funds to place bets sadly. 

I really want to see Shogun back on top but it looks unlikely. On the upside, I'm certain there are going to be a lot of knockout finishes, so hopefully we'll see some of the prelims during the broadcast.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chuckie got FUCKED up.


----------



## AmEagle

SHOGUN MOTHERFUCKING RUA!!!!! He looked great tonight. Should help me in the prediction game too.


----------



## Overrated

SHOGUN YES  

Sad sight seeing Liddell like that though


----------



## sirdilznik

Chuck is DONE. He's had a great career but he's done now, at least at this level. I'd rather he retire than go down the Sakuraba road.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Great career. Sad ending. Still the fuckin man.


----------



## sirdilznik

Oh shit! Handsome Matt is rocking a lumberjack beard! He can't possibly lose now, the power of the beard shall propel him!

Edit: The beard gave him power but it made him reckless. He needs to learn to control the power of the beard. Also he can wear a flannel shirt to the ring for extra emphasis next time.


----------



## -Mystery-

Silva looks so fucking bored.


----------



## AmEagle

I'd score the second round for Leites, but I agree Silva looks to be just waiting.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm convinced Silva just wants to go 25 minutes for the hell of it.


----------



## Overrated

Brilliance from Silva. Hes putting on a technical feast but leites is just not throwing anything.

Poor by the fans tbh.


----------



## -Mystery-

Silva's the biggest heel in Canada since Shawn Michaels.


----------



## Mikey Damage

What a lackluster show.

I don't think I've walked away from a PPV and felt that was an excellent, tremendous show since UFC 92. 93 was good, 94 was good for like 1 fight, 95 was meh, 96 was meh, and now 97 is just there. 

Maybe my expectations are getting too high.


----------



## sirdilznik

What a snooze-fest that was, I wish I could have those 25 minutes of my life back.

I'm still interested in GSP/Spider but I'd rather see GSP/Akiyama in a greaser match. Not only would oiling up be legal, it would be encouraged!


----------



## Overrated

Good preformance by Silva. Shame he did not finish leites but hes not just going to wade in and get clipped and lose.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i didn't think that was a good performance at all. silva looked bored, and was just going through the motions.


----------



## Overrated

He won, he stuffed how many takedowns? , he survived on the ground with ease with a legit black belt. I would not call that a bad preformance.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> i didn't think that was a good performance at all. *silva looked bored, and was just going through the motions.*


Basically. I mean Silva had his arms completely down time after time. Can you blame him though? Leites isn't any threat at all to Silva and he knew that.


----------



## peers

You can say Silva fought smart or whatever, but goddman that was a stinker of a main event. That was boring to watch for the most part. If I had paid, I'd be angry. What the fuck is going on when Anderson has the most boring match on the card, AND goes to a descision?

Shogun is back in the picture, which I'm very excited about. I was cursing with excitement when he finished Liddell. Really looking forward to his next fight.

EDIT: I really hope GSP beats Anderson.


----------



## SteveMania

Most of the time when someone says something alone the lines of a fighter's career deteriorating at the seams, it's bullshit because the fighter in question has lost one fight. Unfortunately when discussing Chuck we're dealing with a fighter who has lost four of his last five and just doesn't look like the fighter he was and it isn't just bandwagon jumpers saying it.

He's 39 which is far past the prime of a typical combat athlete, he's notorious for a fast and hard lifestyle which certainly isn't good for a pro athlete's longevity, and the fight tape tells the rest of the story. He's not as fast as he was, his reflexes and timing are off, and he just came off the receiving end of a nasty KO. People like to attribute Chuck's recent losses to an outdated style but I don't think that's it in the least.

Liddell's style, an accurate counterpuncher with an ironclad sprawl spells trouble for mostly anyone aside from an even better boxer, but it doesn't work that way anymore because counterpunching is a skill that requires reflexes and timing in abundance and unfortunately those are some of the first things a fighter loses with age. His chin also appears to have softened somewhat which is another thing that doesn't bode well for a guy who's defense was based not around keeping his hands up but rather absorbing shots and countering with something harder.

When dealing with Silva, it's clear that people don't want to engage with him and would rather play their cards right, backpedal and set up their shots effectively. Not aesthetically appealing, but this is what you're going to get when you have the P4P most dangerous striker in MMA taking on a guy whose game devolved around mere shots and attempts without any spring in his right leg. Thales also isn't synonymous for his inherent counter fighting ability, and was far more concerned with the potential of getting viciously decapitated and kicked in the mug rather than finding success in setting up strikes.


----------



## Rush

Suicide watch on AMP :side:


----------



## sirdilznik

I'm not faulting Anderson at all for that fight, he did his job. A boring fight is a boring fight though, it just is.


----------



## bruteshot74

Some quick thoughts from me.

Cane vs. Cantwell was good fight to start out the night. I was not really expecting Cantwell to go head to head with Cane the whole time but he showed some promise. I had it 29-28 Cane, close fight for sure. Cantwell has a lot of potential only being 23 and Cane is slowly going up the ladder.

Kongo vs. Hardonk was kind of meh. Kongo gets another win over really a guy that does nothing for him if he is wanting to get a heavyweight title shot. Obviously Hardonk is no slouch as he has a black belt and is a world class striker, but has never been a threat near the top of the ladder.

Krzysztof Soszynski did exactly what I thought he was going to do and that was come out and submit Stann quick. The kimuara he does is some pretty sick stuff. I doubt Stann is brought back...

Liddell vs. Shogun was the true main event of the night and there was a lot riding on the fight for both guys. In the end Shogun got the KO and proved that he is still dangerous at 205. Was hard to see Chuck loose again. He even seemed pretty emotional after the fight. I do not want him to hang up the gloves because he can still hang with a lot of guys. But at this point big fights are really the only thing that make sense and in a lot of these I do not think Chuck has it like he use to.

Main event was horrible, Leites looked like garbage. It was almost worst then Kalib Starnes running away from Quarry. But instead of running he would lay down on his back when he was in trouble. Sucks to see Silva boo'd because he is a great guy and has been a great champion, but when 95% of the people know fuck all about the sport and want to see KO's after KO's, you are not going to get many fans.

Also Wiman vs. Stout was a good prelim bout that got chucked in. In all there were some entertaining bouts and shitty main event.


----------



## Dark Church

I don't think Shogun proved anything by KO'ing Liddell. This isn't the Liddell from 2006. Shogun looked like shit against Coleman and lost to Griffin. Shogun needs a win over someone like Evans, Rampage, Machida or Griffin before he can claim to be an elite Light Heavyweight fighter.


----------



## bruteshot74

Dark Church said:


> I don't think Shogun proved anything by KO'ing Liddell. This isn't the Liddell from 2006. Shogun looked like shit against Coleman and lost to Griffin. Shogun needs a win over someone like Evans, Rampage, Machida or Griffin before he can claim to be an elite Light Heavyweight fighter.


I disagree. Chuck still has a ton of name value behind him and people were already coming out and saying that Shogun was done. He looked good and got the KO that all Shogun fans were waiting for in the UFC. 

He already is an elite light heavyweight. Considering your list has Jackson on it, somebody who he has already beat. Has destroyed Liddell, Arona, Randleman and Overeem x2 as well. I would like to think that is a pretty solid resume.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I don't think Shogun proved anything by KO'ing Liddell. This isn't the Liddell from 2006. Shogun looked like shit against Coleman and lost to Griffin. Shogun needs a win over someone like Evans, Rampage, Machida or Griffin before he can claim to be an elite Light Heavyweight fighter.



That's a hasty supposition at best.

Shogun had much improved footwork, surprisingly sober technique relative to how recent the Coleman fight was (where he completely shat the bed) and a sound stance unlike anything we've seen from him in the past. It's not like the Shogun of '05 didn't suffer from cardio ailments or a vastly superior technical acumen, because he did. I generally viewed the Coleman fight disastrous like many others, but if you can't appreciate his performance against the caliber of fighter in a Chuck Liddell, albeit in his current incarnation, a fight where the style match-up seemed so beneficial to Chuck's counterstriking, then you're a lowbrow, prepubescent twat. Not only did Shogun employ much crisper technique and a solid stance, but he looked to be in much better condition given how putrid his performances have been since Pride, not the least of which includes the multiple knee surgeries and time away from the cage during that span.

Now you can go fuck yourself with that unintelligible drivel.


----------



## bruteshot74

SteveMania said:


> Now you can go fuck yourself with that unintelligible drivel.


:lmao


----------



## Miester

Well it's officially over folks. One of the greatest has been retired. Sad to see him go but he seemed like a former shell of himself the last few fights. Glad I got into MMA when I did, enjoyed watching his fights with Tito and Randy.



Dana White said:


> "He's a huge superstar, and we could still sell lots of tickets (with Liddell)," White said. "But I don't care about that. I care about him. I care about his health, and it's over, man. It's over."


http://mmajunkie.com/news/14627/dana-white-ufc-legend-chuck-liddell-is-retired.mma


----------



## -Mystery-

Thank you, Chuck. Lets induct this man at 100.


----------



## SteveMania

I definitely get bummed out watching the old school guys get demolished, but in the long run, it's good for the sport. 

At one time Shogun was every bit as bright a young star as GSP. Having that kind of talented young guy back in the fold will do wonders for the sport. Let's face it, a rejuvenated Shogun is much more important to the next 5-10 years of MMA than a rejuvenated Chuck.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

I'm still hoping Hughes can beat Serra in dominant fashion next month so he too doesn't have to retire also. I'd cry if Hughes we're to retire, he owns.

Glad the Shogun of old is back hopefully he can fight Evans down the road I'd love the see that fight. I wouldn't mind he rematch Forrest aswell cause quite honestly I think he can beat him.


----------



## bruteshot74

There was some MMA news today. Renato Sobral pulled out of his title defense against Rafael Cavalcante. I guess his wife is pregnant and she is going to be due around the date...do not see why he has to pull out though. Guess he was going to give Strikeforce suitable time to find a good replacement, I dream that it may be Mousassi. Sucks though, one of the big fights of the summer I was looking forward to.

Also Josh Burkman got released and Lashley is going to be facing Bob Sapp under MMA rules. He lost his last 3 fights, so I am not suprised about Burkman. All Sapp has on Lashley is size, personally I do not think Bobby should have to much problems if he comes in ready.


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> That's a hasty supposition at best.
> 
> Shogun had much improved footwork, surprisingly sober technique relative to how recent the Coleman fight was (where he completely shat the bed) and a sound stance unlike anything we've seen from him in the past. It's not like the Shogun of '05 didn't suffer from cardio ailments or a vastly superior technical acumen, because he did. I generally viewed the Coleman fight disastrous like many others, but if you can't appreciate his performance against the caliber of fighter in a Chuck Liddell, albeit in his current incarnation, a fight where the style match-up seemed so beneficial to Chuck's counterstriking, then you're a lowbrow, prepubescent twat. Not only did Shogun employ much crisper technique and a solid stance, but he looked to be in much better condition given how putrid his performances have been since Pride, not the least of which includes the multiple knee surgeries and time away from the cage during that span.
> 
> Now you can go fuck yourself with that unintelligible drivel.


:lmao you sir need your head examined. After saying he has looked like crap in his recent fights prior to Liddell you said Liddell is a high caliber opponent which is wrong. Liddell's MMA career died when Rampage KO's him two years ago. Liddell would lose to alot of the 205 division at the moment. Shogun may have looked good against Liddell but so did Jardine and we have all seen what he has looked like since. He may have looked good in one fight but so have alot of other guys that have fallen by the wasteside.


----------



## -Mystery-

Shogun definitely proved something by beating Liddell because Liddell was still a top light heavyweight in the UFC, albeit outside the top 5. Shogun looked to be in much better cardio shape, as I think he started gassing against Coleman around the time he knocked out Liddell. To me, it seems like you're devaluing a win over Liddell as if he were Shamrock against Ortiz or something.


----------



## Dark Church

I would compare this to Thiago Alves beating Matt Hughes. It looks good on paper but it is not nearly as impressive as it would have been two years ago. I just think that people are overexagerating the win.


----------



## Overrated

Ye so Lashley vs. SAPP has been announced. Lose lose for Lashley really if he wins so what? if he loses it will be terrible.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> :lmao you sir need your head examined. After saying he has looked like crap in his recent fights prior to Liddell you said Liddell is a high caliber opponent which is wrong. Liddell's MMA career died when Rampage KO's him two years ago. Liddell would lose to alot of the 205 division at the moment. Shogun may have looked good against Liddell but so did Jardine and we have all seen what he has looked like since. He may have looked good in one fight but so have alot of other guys that have fallen by the wasteside.



Bullshit.

Chuck's career never 'died' against Rampage, as completely ridiculous as that sounds, and anyone with two brain cells to rub together would realize that Rampage also destroyed him back in '03.

The problem with Liddell has nothing to do with any sort of fictitious belief that he hasn't grown with the sport, it grades more with the hard lifestyle and deterioration of two things that a counterpuncher must have in abundance, reflexes and timing. I mean, I saw Mezger drop Liddell with a wicked shot that sounded like a bullwhip cracking and Chuck popped back up like he had a spring in his ass. Same for when Pele nailed him with a perfect RHK to the side of the head. Liddell barely felt the canvas on his ass before he was up and swinging again.

Did Shogun look great? Yes, and my confidence is restored. I thought his footwork and head movement were much better than they even were during his Pride run, his punches were tighter and thrown more economically, and he played a very smart game using all of his considerable tools before wrapping things up early. But, I can agree that he didn't beat the best Chuck we've seen. Chuck's handspeed is much slower, his reflexes and timing are way off, and as mentioned before his chin and recovery time just aren't anywhere close to what they were. He can still wrestle and scramble with the very best of them but when you make your living counterpunching, a discipline that requires reflexes and timing in abundance, age is a motherfucker.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lashley vs Sapp?

WTF. They won't let him tryout for TUF..but they let him fight Bob Sapp? 

Ok....


----------



## Role Model

Sexy Shades and Sexy Accent. Sexy Sexy.


----------



## Josh

> The Ultimate Fighting Championship could make its first-ever trip to the nation and continent of Australia for a show in February 2010.
> 
> The report comes from Fighter’s Only.
> 
> According to the report, a source from Acer Arena (formerly known as the Sydney SuperDome) in Sydney said venue officials have been contacted about a February booking.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (http://www.mmajunkie.com) reported as early as June 2007 that the UFC was hoping to host a future show in Australia. UFC President Dana White again mentioned it as a possibility in late 2008 while citing the country’s solid TV ratings for UFC events.
> 
> Acer Arena, part of Sydney Olympic Park, can accommodate more than 21,000 fans, which could help create one of the UFC’s largest crowds outside of Montreal.
> 
> During this past weekend’s UFC 97 event, White also mentioned France as one of the organization’s upcoming stops.
> 
> The UFC will soon head to Germany (for UFC 99), which will be the seventh country to host an event. Past shows have been held in the U.S., Japan, Brazil, the U.K., Canada and Ireland.
> 
> For the latest on future UFC and other MMA cards, check out the MMA Rumors section of MMAjunkie.com.


Hopefully this is true.


----------



## BDFW

I would love for the UFC to come to Australia, doesn't really matter who is on the card either. Just the feeling of being inside the arena would be pretty intense.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Lashley vs Sapp?
> 
> WTF. They won't let him tryout for TUF..but they let him fight Bob Sapp?
> 
> Ok....


Too bad the fight isn't happening. 

And I'm not reading all the Liddell stuff but only the cynic would say, "Rua proved nothing by beating Liddell." Dude was on top of the world, got caught by Rampage, had problems with Jardine (which is a testament to Jardine who seemingly gives everyone fits unless he's out cold in 30 seconds), beat Silva and everyone thought he was great again (proving the fickleness of fans), and was beating Rashad until he got dropped. If Chuck Liddell still wanted to fight, he could probably beat most of the Light Heavyweights. It's just clear that he can't beat the top Light Heavyweights anymore. Although who knows, put him in there with Thiago Silva or Forrest Griffin and I think he beats them (but I'm bias and never pick against Liddell). 

Rua looked great in the fight and in my opinion, is one win away from a title shot. He tagged Liddell multiple times, took him down, had his back, almost had a leg lock, dropped him, and pounded him out. And if you think he beat a washed up Liddell, you're kidding yourself because a washed up Liddell would have been fucked the moment he was taken down. Instead he looked like the Liddell we remember by getting up and escaping a couple of bad positions. The only thing that Liddell has lost is his chin and reflexes and when you fight like he fights, those are two horrible things to lose.


----------



## -Mystery-

AMP, you think a Shogun/Griffin rematch is in the works assuming Griffin gets past Thiago, with the winner getting a title shot of course.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> AMP, you think a Shogun/Griffin rematch is in the works assuming Griffin gets past Thiago, with the winner getting a title shot of course.


That's how I figured it would go down. Also depends on what Franklin does against Silva. If he wins and Griffin loses, I could see Rua/Franklin with the winner getting a shot. Either way I think a win over Griffin or Franklin gets Rua a title shot. Sort of depends on the champion though because if it's Machida, Rua/Machida isn't selling many PPVs. Although I guess with wins over Evans and Jackson, Machida may turn into some sort of a draw depending on how the fights go.

Cane, Vera, Jardine, and Hamill are in the mix as well but still a few fights away.


----------



## FreshKevin

AMPLine4Life said:


> That's how I figured it would go down. Also depends on what Franklin does against Silva. If he wins and Griffin loses, I could see Rua/Franklin with the winner getting a shot. Either way I think a win over Griffin or Franklin gets Rua a title shot. Sort of depends on the champion though because if it's Machida, Rua/Machida isn't selling many PPVs. Although I guess with wins over Evans and Jackson, Machida may turn into some sort of a draw depending on how the fights go.
> 
> Cane, Vera, Jardine, and Hamill are in the mix as well but still a few fights away.


Machida is an amazing fighter, but very generic and doesn't really interact with fans so yeah him as champion won't sell much until he starts getting charismatic and the fans like him.

I think Hamill should get a shot. I really like him and well if he loses so what he can just continue to rise. But Dana won't do that unfortunately.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

FreshKevin said:


> Machida is an amazing fighter, but very generic and doesn't really interact with fans so yeah him as champion won't sell much until he starts getting charismatic and the fans like him.
> 
> I think Hamill should get a shot. I really like him and well if he loses so what he can just continue to rise. But Dana won't do that unfortunately.


Machida arguably came off like the biggest star on UFC 94 after the event outside of GSP. After 8 straight decisions the crowd popped HUGE for his KO and he cut a great promo after the win. 

If he beats Evans and Jackson and they're impressive victories and Rua gets a win over Griffin or Franklin, a Rua/Machida fight could draw pretty well. 

And I think with a win over Vera, Hamill could be two fights away from a title shot. I don't think he's beating Vera though.


----------



## FreshKevin

Machida is improving. He could be a star if he continues winning and having exciting fights.

I doubt they will give a shot to Vera. But if Hamill can get some impressive wins I definitely think he will have earned a shot by then.


----------



## peers

Machida was very aggressive in that fight. He got Thiago chasing him and then leapt in and out with knees and punches. Awesome performance. It was a great mix of his elusive style, but since he actually initiated all of the attacks it was always exciting to watch. 

Infact, his last 3 fights have been great. He finished (and humbled) Soko, had a very exciting fight with Tito and finished Silva in the first. The crowd was really digging him in his last 2. I really think fans will accept him as a champion, as long as Joe keeps pimping his style. Leave Hamill to fight Jardine or Cane or something.

I'd like to see Forrest fight Vera and Franklin fight Shogun. I don't want to see Shogun fight Forrest again because I wouldn't know who to root for this time. I don't want to see either lose.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

peers said:


> Machida was very aggressive in that fight. He got Thiago chasing him and then leapt in and out with knees and punches. Awesome performance. It was a great mix of his elusive style, but since he actually initiated all of the attacks it was always exciting to watch.
> 
> Infact, his last 3 fights have been great. He finished (and humbled) Soko, had a very exciting fight with Tito and finished Silva in the first. The crowd was really digging him in his last 2. I really think fans will accept him as a champion, as long as Joe keeps pimping his style. Leave Hamill to fight Jardine or Cane or something.
> 
> I'd like to see Forrest fight Vera and Franklin fight Shogun. I don't want to see Shogun fight Forrest again because I wouldn't know who to root for this time. I don't want to see either lose.


I think Machida would make a great champion, I enjoys his fights tremendously. P.S I love his semi Karate style.

Hamill/Jardine I would like to see and forgive the n00b in me, but when did Franklin move from MW to LHW?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I think Machida would make a great champion, I enjoys his fights tremendously. P.S I love his semi Karate style.
> 
> Hamill/Jardine I would like to see and forgive the n00b in me, but when did Franklin move from MW to LHW?


Hamill is facing Vera at UFC 102 I believe.

And Franklin/Henderson was at 205. He's fighting Wandy at 195 and then staying at 205.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hamill is facing Vera at UFC 102 I believe.
> 
> And* Franklin/Henderson was at 205.* He's fighting Wandy at 195 and then staying at 205.


Really? I thought Bisping had dropped down from 205, is he going back to 205 for the Hendo fight then?

Argh I wish Franklin had won so we could have seen them go at it at middleweight.

Also good news about Hamill, I can see him beating Vera he's a little wolverine when he gets going that boy.


----------



## Overrated

Franklin has beat Ken Shamrock and Hamill at 205 as well. Bisping vs. Hendo is at 185.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Ah fuck. Shoulda remembered that Hamill/Franklin was at 205. I think Vera beats Hamill though. Hamill still has no striking defense.

Franklin is training with Anderson Silva for his fight against Wanderlei. Wandy must now win so we get Silva vs. Silva.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Silva vs Silva would own. 

Franklin training with Silva is what is great about MMA. Training with the guy who destroyed you? Only in MMA.


----------



## peers

Mikey Damage said:


> Silva vs Silva would own.
> 
> Franklin training with Silva is what is great about MMA. Training with the guy who destroyed you? Only in MMA.


That's some movie sequel shit right there. That's some real life Rocky III shit. Tremendous... Tremendous.

I saw some videos of Rich Franklin and he's a really chill, laid back, stand up guy. His whole character has made me a fan of his. I'll be rooting for him no matter who he faces. Even against the loveable Wanderlei. 

What was the reason for Wandy/Rich to be a catchweight fight if Rich fights at light heavyweight? Did he not want to give up too much size or something?

Anyway, I read Stephan Bonnar's next opponent could be Mark Coleman. (Excuse me while I summon the floyd mayweather senior spirit)... Well HOT-DOG! Old man Coleman is gonna need a cane to get into the ring, and a stretcher to get him out. He thinks he can keep Carlson Gracie's favourite son on his back? That roided up gorilla can't even keep a woman on her back for more than a minute (premature ejaculation joke), let alone the American Psycho. Bonnar's going to finish him. And finish his career. He'll send him back to the heavyweight division, where he'll be safe from Bonnar's spinning back-kicks (well, unless Bonnar decides to get back on the steroids and move up. In which case Brock Lesnar can look forward to meeting Bonnar's knee). If Mark Oldman can't keep up with Shogun's empty gas tank, just wait until Bonnar turns up the heat. If you thought Kyle Stubbs' fight was a spectacle, just wait until you watch this fight. My god it's going to be a damn snuff film. You might just see the first death in MMA if "20 second stoppage" Yves Lavigne is reffing. BELIEVE!


----------



## neovegeta

where can i see the UFC (italy TV or streaming online)????


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Bonnar is frustrating the way he hasn't fulfilled his potential, I'm hoping he can go on a good run after the Coleman fight. 



neovegeta said:


> where can i see the UFC (italy TV or streaming online)????


Try justin.tv they usually have some one showing the events.


----------



## Overrated

peers said:


> What was the reason for Wandy/Rich to be a catchweight fight if Rich fights at light heavyweight? Did he not want to give up too much size or something?


Wand is moving down to 185 so this way he cuts half of the weight and sees how it is. Plus Rich does not want to fight at MW. So it became a catchweight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Bonnar vs. Coleman is confirmed. It's gonna be a preliminary fight on UFC 100 though. Big controversy over that although I agree with the decision.

The story on Franklin/Silva is that Silva was completely willing to drop to 185 for the fight but UFC didn't have a good enough opponent for him. They asked Franklin to drop to 185 but he didn't think he could cut the weight and feel 100% for the fight. So they asked if he would cut to 195 and he agreed and Silva agreed to meet him at 195 as well. Overall, I think it works out best for all parties.

And Hackleman has said that Liddell can still fight and that he (Liddell) will decide if he's retired, not Dana White. Interesting to note that Liddell still has one fight left on his contract.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm one of the biggest Wand fans you'll ever meet but even I'm not interested in the least to see him fight Anderson. He has a height and reach disadvantage, Anderson's chin is extremely tough which negates Wand's power, Anderson has height for a clinch advantage, Anderson's footwork is better, and Anderson throws straight punches while Wand throws wide hooks. Most of the time a straight counterpuncher will get inside of a brawler's haymakers and connect more frequently and eventually inflict more damage. I hate it, but I don't see Wand having a good chance in this one at all.


----------



## Overrated

shit i thought he was cutting half of the weight to test the waters  Ye Silva vs Silva would be a massive fight but i dont like Wand's chances in that one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Strikeforce announces Nick Diaz vs Scott Smith.

Early prediction: Diaz is getting KTFO by Smith.


----------



## FreshKevin

Mikey Damage said:


> Strikeforce announces Nick Diaz vs Scott Smith.
> 
> Early prediction: Diaz is getting KTFO by Smith.


That sounds like an interesting fight though. I think Smith will get the win, but I think that Diaz will be able to take it all 3 rounds.


----------



## peers

Mikey Damage said:


> Strikeforce announces Nick Diaz vs Scott Smith.
> 
> Early prediction: Diaz is getting KTFO by Smith.


Really? When was the last time you saw Nick get knocked out?

I dunno man, I didn't see Smith/Benji fight but I heard about it, and I see Nick winning a decision. Just got that feeling.

Stacked card by the way.


----------



## Mikey Damage

sorry. that's just want I want to see happen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I saw the press release in my email and concluded that I'm not 100% going to this show. Pissed Sobral is off the card but this more than makes up for it.


----------



## Overrated

Mikey Damage said:


> Strikeforce announces Nick Diaz vs Scott Smith.
> 
> Early prediction: Diaz is getting KTFO by Smith.


nah Diaz is going to use his much better striking to pick smith apart.


----------



## MITB

Overrated said:


> nah Diaz is going to use his much better striking to pick smith apart.



Diaz will probably take a decision with his more precise, therefore scoring, striking but I'd rather see Smith knock him out. The card is looking good all round though.


----------



## neovegeta

Brock Lesnar fight for UFC only??? or other MMA enterprise???

i forget this other question:
there are other ex-wwe wrestler fighting in UFC/MMA????


----------



## Rush

Lesnar only fights for UFC. As for other WWE wrestlers in the UFC atm i don't think there is any. Bobby Lashley has had a couple of fights though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Rogers vs. Overeem could happen on the June 6th Strikeforce show as well. They're really stacking this card and proving my biggest fear with them, that being their lack of depth. Oh well. Should be a really fun card. 

And I like Diaz to just outstrike Smith and go to the body a lot. Diaz has a good chin on him as well.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> Rogers vs. Overeem could happen on the June 6th Strikeforce show as well. They're really stacking this card and proving my biggest fear with them, that being their lack of depth. Oh well. Should be a really fun card.
> 
> And I like Diaz to just outstrike Smith and go to the body a lot. Diaz has a good chin on him as well.


I know what you're saying. It's a case of 'where now' for Strikeofrce after this. Not a huge amount of particularly enthralling matches in the pipeline, which is probably why they're looking at Kimbo.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

MITB said:


> I know what you're saying. It's a case of 'where now' for Strikeofrce after this. Not a huge amount of particularly enthralling matches in the pipeline, which is probably why they're looking at Kimbo.


I know this is bad, but I'm preying for Kimbo to go up against one of the top class HWs out there not in the UFC, like say a Barnett and get really really hurt... Badly...reall really badly.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

ANDERSON FUCKING SILVA VS. FORREST FUCKING GRIFFIN AT UFC 101~!

Can't wait to be there live.


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I know this is bad, but I'm preying for Kimbo to go up against one of the top class HWs out there not in the UFC, like say a Barnett and get really really hurt... Badly...reall really badly.


Confession time.......I actually really like Kimbo. It's not his fault that EliteXC wanted to capitilise on his fame and notoriety by pushing him as _the_ man and he comes across like he has repect for the game. I just think hardcores resent his push, similiar to Lesnar but Lesnar proved them wrong and Kimbo hasn't...yet.

I don't think he'll ever be a major contender but to wish him harm is wrong dude.:sad:




AMPLine4Life said:


> ANDERSON FUCKING SILVA VS. FORREST FUCKING GRIFFIN AT UFC 101~!
> 
> Can't wait to be there live.


When did it change?? I thought it was Thiago Silva not Anderson??


----------



## Dark Church

Terrible move by the UFC to book Griffin/Anderson. The fight should be good but there are plenty of 185 guys who deserve a title shot. Maia, Okami and Marquardt are all deserving. I am always against putting a weight class on hold.


----------



## SteveMania

Kimbo doesn't deserve any iota of the hatred he gets by hardcore and casual soundbites alike, but in the same regard he doesn't have any sort of base relative to improve in MMA. Last I checked streetfighting is not a base, and even beyond that he hasn't shown the ability to go far besides having some power and speed to his command. His chin appears to be soft, he plods when aggressing and he isn't really athletic either. Not the least of which includes a narrow gullet of skill elsewhere.

He deserves respect for stepping inside a ring/cage, taking the time to train day in day out and for being a class act, but his window to improve is closing rapidly and he doesn't have any sort of formidable background to translate into MMA.

As for Silva/Griffin, I don't see this faring well at all for Griffin, who sports an average jaw to boot. Silva is far more technical and rangier with his strikes and Griffin lacks the power to make it interesting in the tight exchanges.


----------



## neovegeta

WOW!!!
I don't know about Bobby Lashley!!!
He can win the Gold in MMA!!
I hope see him in UFC very soon


----------



## SteveMania

He shouldn't be rushed into the fold immediately, especially considering how green he is right now. Given more experience in fights and time, he'll be ready to make the leap from regional headliner fighting your bottom of the barrel dregs, to the undercard of any UFC event opposing your McCully's, Sanchez's, Hardonk's of the world.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Terrible move by the UFC to book Griffin/Anderson. The fight should be good but there are plenty of 185 guys who deserve a title shot. Maia, Okami and Marquardt are all deserving. I am always against putting a weight class on hold.


Nobody you mentioned really deserves a title shot, although you could argue Okami due to his win/loss record in hit last 5 fights or so. Just have Nate and Maia fight each other.

Silva/Griffin is a fucking mark out fight, but I'm not sure about the logic behind it. Griffin is coming off losing his title and it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to throw him in there against Silva cause I thought Thiago was the perfect return fight for him. 

Would be interesting to see where Silva takes his career if he wins because he would have beaten someone considered to be a top 5 lightheavy weight in the UFC. Him losing wouldn't hurt him too much because it is Griffin. Both fighters really have everything to gain and nothing to lose.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> Terrible move by the UFC to book Griffin/Anderson. The fight should be good but there are plenty of 185 guys who deserve a title shot. Maia, Okami and Marquardt are all deserving. I am always against putting a weight class on hold.


Marquardt had his shot and lost (I know he's improved since then but still), no one gives a fuck about Okami (although he does deserve a shot), and Maia doesn't have a big victory yet. 

Like it or not, the Leites/Silva fight hurt everyone in the Middleweight division. UFC doesn't want to put Silva in there with a boring fighter (Okami) or a ground fighter (Maia) because they're afraid they won't engage with Silva on the feet and he'll just dance around some more. They'll probably do Maia/Marquardt and the winner could face Wandy (if he beats Franklin) or the winner of Hendo/Bisping. The point is, there's no clear top contender and with Silva moving up to 205 for a fight, it'll give time to balance things out. It's not like BJ Penn who puts a division on ice because he only wants to fight 2-3 times a year. Silva wants to fight as much as he can as long as he's not injured.

UFC wants Anderson Silva to be a star. That's why they put him on the same card as Chuck Liddell. Liddell PPVs always do good numbers so he brings in the viewers and when you look impressive, you're remembered. Unfortunately, it pretty much backfired on UFC. They can't keep giving him fighters who are public unknown and who he doesn't respect. Griffin is one their top stars and if Silva doesn't respect Griffin then I don't know who he respects. I don't think it's a good match up for Griffin but I wouldn't doubt his gameplanning. 

I just know I'm excited for any card featuring Silva/Griffin and Penn/Florian as the top 2 fights.


----------



## -Mystery-

I just realized 101 is being held in Philly. Any idea when tickets will go on sale? Might just make the 5 hour drive out there.


----------



## Miester

-Mystery- said:


> I just realized 101 is being held in Philly. Any idea when tickets will go on sale? Might just make the 5 hour drive out there.


UFC hasn't officially announced the PPV yet but i'd imagine they would say something soon. Next PPV possibly?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Griffin/Silva - I'm not liking this.

I agree Forrest will have a go and has a hell of a chance of winning imo, but I just don't like all this casual switching of weight classes. It's a personal thing and I don't like to see it myself.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> I just realized 101 is being held in Philly. Any idea when tickets will go on sale? Might just make the 5 hour drive out there.


Likely before or around UFC 98. I already know I'm goin, this fight gave me even more reason to do so.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Rogers vs. Overeem could happen on the June 6th Strikeforce show as well. They're really stacking this card and proving my biggest fear with them, that being their lack of depth. Oh well. Should be a really fun card.
> 
> And I like Diaz to just outstrike Smith and go to the body a lot. Diaz has a good chin on him as well.


Yah, I like that Strikeforce is putting some great cards together but in every single division they have, there is only like three guys who are legit names. I am just glad to see Overeem coming back to Strikeforce and defending the belt, hopefully next time there is not so much time between defense. Should be slugest, Rogers is going to be big underdog I would assume.



AMPLine4Life said:


> ANDERSON FUCKING SILVA VS. FORREST FUCKING GRIFFIN AT UFC 101~!
> 
> Can't wait to be there live.


Huge fight, will not really hurt either guy to lose but gives them another huge fight for 101. Griffin draws to, so pairing Silva will him is a good choice. Hopefully be able to get some people back on Anderson's side because I know a lot have jumped off his bandwagon after two sub par performances. Wonder what they will do with Thiago now, hopefully a can so he can get back to winning


----------



## FreshKevin

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Griffin/Silva - I'm not liking this.
> 
> I agree Forrest will have a go and has a hell of a chance of winning imo, but I just don't like all this casual switching of weight classes. It's a personal thing and I don't like to see it myself.


I think that Forrest is a guy that could possibly take out Silva. But the switching weight classes may hurt him I agree. But hell if he agreed to do it an he'll be comfortable lets see what he can do.


----------



## Overrated

Forrest is going to sleep in that fight, Spider will be to much. 

Now they should have SHOGUN vs Thiago Silva.


----------



## Dark Church

Nobody is going to get well known at 185 though if they keep pulling this shit. Okami was the last guy to beat Silva which provides a great backstory and Maia has been killing. Also Silva himself hadn't done anything to earn his shot besides beat a very overated Leben. Maia has wins over Quarry, Sonnen, Herman and Macdonald in very impressive fashion. I just think that no champion should fight outside of his weight class if there is a worthy contender and there are three.


----------



## Overrated

Silva vs. Maia would probably go the same route as Silva vs. Leites which no one wants to see again. 

Hendo or Bisping will be the next contender anyway.


----------



## peers

MITB said:


> Confession time.......I actually really like Kimbo. It's not his fault that EliteXC wanted to capitilise on his fame and notoriety by pushing him as _the_ man and he comes across like he has repect for the game. I just think hardcores resent his push, similiar to Lesnar but Lesnar proved them wrong and Kimbo hasn't...yet.


 I used to like Kimbo, but it seems the guy just isn't as dedicated as he was when he started. He and Bas Rutten parted ways when Kimbo stopped doing all the things Bas would tell him to do (like leg lock drills). 



Dark Church said:


> Terrible move by the UFC to book Griffin/Anderson. The fight should be good but there are plenty of 185 guys who deserve a title shot. Maia, Okami and Marquardt are all deserving. I am always against putting a weight class on hold.


Sorry dude but I think Mystery and AMP are right. These guys are only deserving of the title shot because there's nobody left (Marquardt excluded). But none of them are ready for Anderson Silva. 



neovegeta said:


> WOW!!!
> I don't know about Bobby Lashley!!!
> He can win the Gold in MMA!!
> I hope see him in UFC very soon


Eh, I wouldn't be so sure of that. The overweight TUF reject Jason Guida gave Lashley trouble. He doesn't handle the huge frame as naturally as Brock I think. He's got a lot to prove.

---------

HOLY SHIT! FORREST VS. ANDERSON! That's a fucking match. You gotta give Forrest credit, this dude isn't looking for easy fights. Forrest is my favourite underdog, and I'll be rooting for him. There's a big chance Forrest gets knocked out, but I think he'll be more game than anyone Anderson has fought. They're roughly the same size and length, and Forrest's leg kicks are serious business. This is going to force the best out of Anderson. Great, great matchup. I can't wait.


----------



## Overrated

There no where near the same size. Forrest cuts down from 235 ish so he will come in much bigger than Anderson.


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC 101 is looking like a good show.

I'd just hoping we see the Anderson Silva of old return, and not the the AS that's bored his way through his last two fights. Considering Griffin's stance of engaging with strikers, I don't think we'll see another Leites/Silva fight.



> Nobody is going to get well known at 185 though if they keep pulling this shit. Okami was the last guy to beat Silva which provides a great backstory and Maia has been killing. Also Silva himself hadn't done anything to earn his shot besides beat a very overated Leben. Maia has wins over Quarry, Sonnen, Herman and Macdonald in very impressive fashion. I just think that no champion should fight outside of his weight class if there is a worthy contender and there are three.


If Okami wants a title shot, he needs to go out and start dominating. Stop relying on decisions or 3rd round finishes. He's not giving the UFC confidence they won't get another Silva/Leites fight. 

As for Maia. Leites screwed him over. Big time. Unless he comes out with a more defined all-around game, I'm thinking the UFC(Dana White, specifically) would be hesitant to book Maia with Silva.


----------



## dmcraigers

Griffin-Silva is a pretty awesome fight, big thumbs up to Dana for this one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

When the UFC announced the Silva/Griffin fight, I wondered what will happen to Thiago Silva. The name that came to mind was Keith Jardine.

I guess the UFC agrees with me. As Jardine/Silva is taking place at 102.


----------



## bruteshot74

Thiago better coming out swinging like Wandy did or he could be in for a long night...This is a good fight for Silva to get back on track though. Jardine is hit and miss and with somebody who pushes the pace and he will definitely be at bay to the bombs. Big fight for Silva though, a loss will not do much to Jardine while I think a loss for Thiago will drop him back fighting the type of guys he fought before Machida.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hmm. How is Jardine's ground game?

Maybe Silva should try to take him down, and go from there.


----------



## slobber_knocker

Mikey Damage said:


> Hmm. How is Jardine's ground game?
> 
> Maybe Silva should try to take him down, and go from there.


I'm sure he's got a very solid ground game. Jackson's camp is legit and training w/guys like GSP and Evans can only make you better. 

Thiago Silva is vastly overrated. He's never beat anybody worth note, and the only time he fought a legit LHW (Machida) he was completely dominated. I expect Jardine to take this one without too much trouble.


----------



## peers

Overrated said:


> There no where near the same size. Forrest cuts down from 235 ish so he will come in much bigger than Anderson.


You're right but by size I meant height not weight. And by length I mean reach. Although I'm just going by wiki's stats, which apparently makes it out to be an inch difference in size and like .5 reach disadvantage.

And I just realised, I'm severely underrating Forrest Griffin's chin. I have never seen him get knocked out cold. He's been wobbled by hard punches, and at times overwhelmed (Rashad, Jardine) after getting wobbled, but to my knowledge he's never been put out cold. Still though, chances are he gets stopped. Though this is a 3 round fight, remember. If it was a 5 rounder I'd think no way, but 3 rounds...

I also think Thiago is overrated. I think Jardine takes a decision over him.


----------



## FreshKevin

peers said:


> I also think Thiago is overrated. I think Jardine takes a decision over him.


Either way it'll be a really interesting fight. I am looking forward to it. Thiago is hyped up a lot and I mean if he can really beat Jardine and kick his ass then I guess he'd live up to it. But unless he makes him tap or KO's him in the first/second round then I think he will be overrated too.


----------



## bruteshot74

Everyone says Thiago is overrated, but how so? The only thing he was hyped up as was being undefeated, nothing more, nothing less. Nobody ever said he was going to destroy top guys in the division and everyone around the internet had Machida winning. I am a Silva fan for sure, I like his aggressive style and whether he is a top dog or not I still enjoy watching him fight. 

When the lines come out, Jardine should be a favorite I would assume as well.


----------



## peers

bruteshot74 said:


> Everyone says Thiago is overrated, but how so? The only thing he was hyped up as was being undefeated, nothing more, nothing less. Nobody ever said he was going to destroy top guys in the division and everyone around the internet had Machida winning. I am a Silva fan for sure, I like his aggressive style and whether he is a top dog or not I still enjoy watching him fight.
> 
> When the lines come out, Jardine should be a favorite I would assume as well.


I think you're right, and I should probably stop saying that. It's just through all those promos and Joe's pimping and all that "he's a killer" talk. But I suppose it's their job to big people up. It's not a draw to say "he's gonna get smoked by Machida". 

But he does still have a lot to prove in regards to belonging at the top level.

Apparently Amir Sadollah is finally fighting. I hope the injuries don't set him back, he was a pretty cool underdog. UFC 101 will be night of the underdog for me, with Forrest and Kenny that I''ll be rooting for.


----------



## Mikey Damage

bruteshot74 said:


> Everyone says Thiago is overrated, but how so? The only thing he was hyped up as was being undefeated, nothing more, nothing less. Nobody ever said he was going to destroy top guys in the division and everyone around the internet had Machida winning. I am a Silva fan for sure, I like his aggressive style and whether he is a top dog or not I still enjoy watching him fight.
> 
> When the lines come out, Jardine should be a favorite I would assume as well.


Well, when he defeated Houston Alexander, that made him FO REALZ~!


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> ANDERSON FUCKING SILVA VS. FORREST FUCKING GRIFFIN AT UFC 101~!
> 
> Can't wait to be there live.


Not sure whether i'm too exited about this fight. I'm a bit of a mark for Griffin and i just don't know if he'll be able to win here. On the other hand it has the potential to be an awesome fight


----------



## SteveMania

Overrated said:


> There no where near the same size. Forrest cuts down from 235 ish so he will come in much bigger than Anderson.



Actually Anderson cuts from around 225-230 (he's a massive MW) and won't be at such a handicap in terms of size. For the people saying that the change in weight is going to work against Silva, that's hearsay, in fact false by all indications. Cutting as much as he does to make 185 is far more taxing than making the more comfortable cut to 205.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I think Griffin's chin is better than most fighters. I mean, he did go 5 rounds with one of the strongest punchers in MMA (Rampage). But Silva's ability to strike you at so many different angles/levels...the odds are stacked against Griffin.

He might take a nap in Philly.

Edit: I thought Silva came down from 215. 225-230. Holy shit. That's a serious cut.


----------



## SteveMania

I'll actually be rooting for Forrest but expecting Anderson to clean his clock.


----------



## Mikey Damage

It'll be interesting to see how Griffin plays the fight.

I'd try to takedown and use top control to score a decision.


----------



## Overrated

Ye thats true about silva. But he looked smaller against Irvin and Forrest will be bigger than Irvin. Still i do not think size will make any difference, Forrest is still going to sleep. 

Just watching the final 24/7 for Hatton/Pacman. Brilliant hype show, come on Hatton.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Jardine/Silva: Jardine seems to rotate wins and losses so if that trend holds, this is a win for him. I think after seeing Silva's last performance, it's kinda of a designed win for Jardine just like Griffin vs. Thiago was a designed win for Griffin. Unless Thiago comes out firing and catches Jardine early, he's in for a long night. The longer the fight goes, the more comfortable Jardine gets and the tougher he is to beat. Silva's style just isn't going to beat many top level fighters.

Thiago was a bit overrated in that his win over Houston Alexander really didn't mean as much as it was hyped to mean. Obviously Alexander wasn't really that great and was due to get exposed, Silva was just the first guy to expose him. I think a lot of people woke up and saw the true Thiago Silva against Machida. A guy who walks forward with his hands down and has what seems to be a really weak chin. But maybe Machida just made him look like shit as he's done to pretty much every fighter he's faced. The Jardine fight should answer some questions.

Disagree with you brute that Jardine can afford a loss. Maybe he can afford a loss more than Silva but losing two straight in the Light Heavyweight division and not being considered a top draw is bad news. Guys like Wandy, Liddell, and Griffin can lose two straight and be fine but I don't think Jardine has that luxury. 

Speaking of 205, what does an Anderson Silva victory mean for the division? He'd have 2 wins at 205 with one being over a former champion. I mean, realistically, he could be one more win away from a title shot.


----------



## slobber_knocker

bruteshot74 said:


> Everyone says Thiago is overrated, but how so? The only thing he was hyped up as was being undefeated, nothing more, nothing less. Nobody ever said he was going to destroy top guys in the division and everyone around the internet had Machida winning. I am a Silva fan for sure, I like his aggressive style and whether he is a top dog or not I still enjoy watching him fight.
> 
> When the lines come out, Jardine should be a favorite I would assume as well.


I think he is/was overrated in a sense that he had a huge fanbase that considered him to be unbeatable. After he beat Houston, a ton of Houston's fairweather fans jumped over to Silva's bandwagon(not saying you're one of these btw, just that there were many). There was a LOT of people on sherdog and other MMA forums hyping this guy up to be something he simply wasn't. Ever since the loss to Machida the talk has died down quite a bit. Machida exposed him-Jardine will further expose him.


----------



## -Mystery-

If Silva could speak better English, I think a 24/7 type deal for the fight would be great. Griffin is a great personality and Silva needs more exposure to make him a draw.

I'll be rooting for upset Griffin to come through once again.


----------



## Myers

Anderson Silva vs Forest Griffin I think will be a great. This will be IMO the toughest fight for Silva since he has came to the UFC. However, I don't think forest will win this fight. In an interview Silva said he normally walks around 215 and cuts down for MW fights so there won't be much of a difference there, and like someone mentioned before, he is great at using his angles while striking and I don't think forest has fought anyone like Silva in his MMA career. So I am expecting a big fight feel to this match up and I see a Silva winning by ref stoppage in the second round.


----------



## -Mystery-

Maia/Marquardt set for 102. Winner probably gets a shot after Henderson/Bisping winner.


----------



## bruteshot74

-Mystery- said:


> Maia/Marquardt set for 102. Winner probably gets a shot after Henderson/Bisping winner.


Good shit. I am glad they are not keeping those guys waiting around. Shall be cheering for Maia in that one, we already saw Nate get his title shot so I am in for something fresh.



slobber_knocker said:


> I think he is/was overrated in a sense that he had a huge fanbase that considered him to be unbeatable. After he beat Houston, a ton of Houston's fairweather fans jumped over to Silva's bandwagon(not saying you're one of these btw, just that there were many). There was a LOT of people on sherdog and other MMA forums hyping this guy up to be something he simply wasn't. Ever since the loss to Machida the talk has died down quite a bit. Machida exposed him-Jardine will further expose him.


But who knows, he still could be something that people think that he isn't. The guy lost to one of the top pound for pound fighters in the world and soon to be light heavyweight champion imo. Machida has never shown any weakness and seems to be pretty well rounded when we do get to see him on the ground, in the clinch or striking. Like stated, a fight with Jardine is definitely going to answer a lot of questions. If he beats Jardine, then he is going to be a guy who can still compete at the top of that division as we have seen Jardine do with Griffin, Jackson, Liddell, etc. If he loses then he never was meant to be there and will have to go back to beating guys like Mendes & Alexander.



AMPLine4Life said:


> Disagree with you brute that Jardine can afford a loss. Maybe he can afford a loss more than Silva but losing two straight in the Light Heavyweight division and not being considered a top draw is bad news. Guys like Wandy, Liddell, and Griffin can lose two straight and be fine but I don't think Jardine has that luxury.


I do think he would have that luxury tbf. He is from TUF 1 and has been around for a while and beat some huge names and lost to some huge names. He might not be a draw or have any fans but the guy is still legit and get stick with the best. If he loses he will be 6-5 in the UFC that includes wins over the likes of Liddell, Griffin, Vera and going the distance with Rampage. His salary is pretty middle of the road to for a guy that has been in the main event a few times and is a guy I think will stay around unless he really goes down a rocky road and loses like 3 or 4 straight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> According to fiveouncesofpain.com, former Ultimate Fighter Finalist Vinny Magalhaes has been released from the UFC. The UFC is trying to build contenders in all divisions, and if they feel you don't have the potential, they are beginning to cut people.
> 
> Vinny Magalhaes has a record of 2-4-1, going 0-2 in the UFC.


I thought Vinny showed potential on the show, but he never put it together.

I guess we can expect more cuts coming....


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> Maia/Marquardt set for 102. Winner probably gets a shot after Henderson/Bisping winner.


This could either be really boring or over quickly. Nice little quad main for 102 with Couture/Nog, Silva/Jardine, Hamill/Vera and Maia/Marquardt. 



bruteshot74 said:


> I do think he would have that luxury tbf. He is from TUF 1 and has been around for a while and beat some huge names and lost to some huge names. He might not be a draw or have any fans but the guy is still legit and get stick with the best. If he loses he will be 6-5 in the UFC that includes wins over the likes of Liddell, Griffin, Vera and going the distance with Rampage. His salary is pretty middle of the road to for a guy that has been in the main event a few times and is a guy I think will stay around unless he really goes down a rocky road and loses like 3 or 4 straight.


He is from TUF2, tbs. 

He's legit but I really think the bloom is off the Thiago Silva rose and if he loses to him (and this is a designed Jardine win no doubt) then I think he'll be in some trouble. He's not going to get cut or anything with a loss but I think one more after that and he's done. He's making $55,000 now and I assume it's a 100% win bonus so if you're making over $100,000 you better be able to headline. He's not a headliner if he loses to Silva.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> He is from TUF2, tbs.
> 
> He's legit but I really think the bloom is off the Thiago Silva rose and if he loses to him (and this is a designed Jardine win no doubt) then I think he'll be in some trouble. He's not going to get cut or anything with a loss but I think one more after that and he's done. He's making $55,000 now and I assume it's a 100% win bonus so if you're making over $100,000 you better be able to headline. He's not a headliner if he loses to Silva.


Wise guy eh 

I see what you are saying, I just think he has a bit more lee way then you might think. I do not believe this is designed for Jardine to win though. Thiago comes from the Chute Box background and I am expecting him to come out with that style totally in tact and go for the finish quick. 

If it does go longer though Jardine is going to gain the momentum and ride out the decision probably.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I still think Jardine will knock him out. I'm not sold on Silva's chin and that chin mixed with that style is just bad news.


----------



## SteveMania

Thiago's three-step routine is tailor-made for Jardine to obliterate, and while I'd say Jardine has the advantage in the chin department, he has proven to be quite chinny himself in the past (although getting blitzed by Rampage and maintaining his composure is a testament to his durability). I'd favor Jardine to take a fairly grizzling 'herky jerky' like decision after outgunning the plodder for three rounds.

Marquardt/Maia makes perfect sense and even though I'd be just a little more excited for the prospect of Silva/Maia given the style match-up (one that decisively favors Maia on the mat), I firmly believe that Marquardt is by great lengths the second best MW in the world. Definitely a stern test for Maia and a much bigger leap from the Sonnen/Quarry/Herman crowd.


----------



## Myers

Jardine is an excellent fighter, the problem is that he is in a stacked LHW division. Between Evans,Machida,Jackson,Griffin,Thiago Silva,Shogun,Wanderlai Silva, and maybe Anderson Silva (but I highly doubt it), he only comes off as an average fighter. Going 6--4 in the ufc and not being a big draw like Forrest or Rampage could lead to quick ticket out of the UFC. 

After Lyoto showed everyone that Thiago doesn't have a chin in their fight, this could help Greg Jackson's camp when they work with Jardine on his fight. He will get great help from Marquardt, Evans, and St. Pierre to set him up for this fight, and you know he is great at scrap fighting and giving everything he's got. However, if Jardine loses, and it not helping that he is turning 34 in october, I could see him gone after a loss to Silva.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

DREAM: THE SUPER HULK TOURNAMENT.

Bob Sapp vs. Ikuhisa Minowa
Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou vs. Jan Nortje
Gegard Mousasi vs. Mark Hunt

and finally......

Hong-Man Choi vs. JOSE CANSECO

THE. GREATEST. TOURNAMENT. EVER.


----------



## MITB

Yeah I heard about that card. Jose FREAKIN' Conseco!! Conseco got knocked out by Vai Sikahema and couldn't beat Danny Bonaduce, both of whom are considerably smaller than Jose. SO I can see him struggling...badly. Very interested to see how he fares against Hong-Man Choi. Although he hasn't got a great MMA record, his kickboxing record is decent. 

Mousasi/Hunt should be good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> Yushin Okami out of UFC 98 due to torn ligament. Dan Miller will fight an awesome replacement challenger. Name will be released ASAP.


should be 'awesome'.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> DREAM: THE SUPER HULK TOURNAMENT.
> 
> Bob Sapp vs. Ikuhisa Minowa
> Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou vs. Jan Nortje
> Gegard Mousasi vs. Mark Hunt
> 
> and finally......
> 
> Hong-Man Choi vs. JOSE CANSECO
> 
> THE. GREATEST. TOURNAMENT. EVER.


OMG :lmao

What a great tournament. I have to hate on Soko though, he turned down a fight with Mousasi from what I heard and now it looks like he could end up facing him anyways. My picks would have to be Minowa, Nortje, Mousasi & Choi in the first round. I am pretty intrigued to see what Soko comes in at when he does not have to cut because he is a monster light heavyweight.

Also Herman is replacing Okami against Miller.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bullshit.

I was hoping Belfort.


----------



## Myers

James Irvin is out of UFC 98 due to a knee injury, Xavier Pokam will replace Irvin against Drew Mcfedries.


----------



## Overrated

Herman is not the replacement now, its Sonnen instead.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> OMG :lmao
> 
> What a great tournament. I have to hate on Soko though, he turned down a fight with Mousasi from what I heard and now it looks like he could end up facing him anyways. My picks would have to be Minowa, Nortje, Mousasi & Choi in the first round. I am pretty intrigued to see what Soko comes in at when he does not have to cut because he is a monster light heavyweight.
> 
> Also Herman is replacing Okami against Miller.


If Soko turning down the Mousasi fight paved the way for THE SUPER HULK TOURNAMENT then he's the greatest man ever in my book. 

Okami is never getting a title shot.


----------



## Josh

I'm a fan of Canseco because he hit his wife's.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Anyone watching Sengoku in 2 minutes? Probably not. Why am I awake at this hour?


----------



## Rush

I could find a stream but i'm tired and couldn't be bothered


----------



## AMPLine4Life

The first round of the Grand Prix was really good. So I hope the second round brings more of the same. No KING MO is disappointing though.


----------



## Rush

Who's on this card?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

<b>Non-tournament matches</b>:
* Travis Wiuff vs. Stanislav Nedkov
* Kazunori Yokota vs. Leonardo Santos
* Alexandre Ribeiro vs. Keiichiro Yamamiya
* Michael Costa vs. Makoto Takimoto

<b>Featherweight Grand Prix quarterfinals</b>:
* Hatsu Hioki (18-3-2) vs. Ronnie Mann (16-1-1)
* Nam Phan (15-5) vs. Michihiro Omigawa (5-7-1)
* Marlon Sandro (13-0) vs. Nick Denis (7-0)
* Chan Sung Jung (6-0) vs. Masanori Kanehara (12-5-5) 

AKA a buncha japs.


----------



## peers

I've been watching. Not bad so far, apart from the weird opening bouts. A moment of silence for Wiuff's nuts.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Excellent Jung/Kanehara fight.


----------



## Panic!

AMPLine4Life said:


> Excellent Jung/Kanehara fight.


Agreed, it was a great fight.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anyone watching Sengoku in 2 minutes? Probably not. Why am I awake at this hour?


Sorry AMP. I had already been asleep for three hours :$

I went 1-3 on main card, probably lost my first place spot in secondary league at mmaplayground to...I ain't picking against Omigawa anymore, I lost both times.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Sorry AMP. I had already been asleep for three hours :$
> 
> I went 1-3 on main card, probably lost my first place spot in secondary league at mmaplayground to...I ain't picking against Omigawa anymore, I lost both times.


As I said after he won his first round fight, he's better than his record shows but I still thought Phan would take it to him on the feet and that didn't happen. Been a good tournament so far. Should be a good finals. If Hioki can get his opponent to the ground I think he can submit anyone.


----------



## Overrated

what a sub.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Randy Couture filed for divorce from Kim. There goes her MMA career.

Hopefully him/his camp doesn't use this as an excuse for the Nog fight.


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> Randy Couture filed for divorce from Kim. There goes her MMA career.
> 
> Hopefully him/his camp doesn't use this as an excuse for the Nog fight.


You know he will. When he loses he will say something along the lines being sidetracked during his training or his mind not being the right place. I don't think he will win in august, as much as I love to see him fight, he needs to settle down before he really gets hurt.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> Randy Couture filed for divorce from Kim. There goes her MMA career.
> 
> Hopefully him/his camp doesn't use this as an excuse for the Nog fight.


Randy must've found someone real hot. Gina Carano?

Kim was MILF-y.


----------



## T.B.

Mikey Damage said:


> Randy must've found someone real hot. Gina Carano?
> 
> Kim was MILF-y.


*Co-sign.*

Kim IS MILF-ish.









(on the left)

F*ck yes.


----------



## sirdilznik

OK so I'm really behind the times, mostly because I just haven't cared nearly as much as previously about MMA lately, but... Is Hong Man Choi really fighting Jose Canseco? Holy shit! This is fight of the century material! :lmao Gotta love Japan. Those crazy folks with their wild freakshow fights!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> You know he will. When he loses he will say something along the lines being sidetracked during his training or his mind not being the right place. I don't think he will win in august, as much as I love to see him fight, he needs to settle down before he really gets hurt.


I don't know. UFC has pretty much promised him a title shot if he wins and given his age and everything, this is likely his last run at the belt. So I think he'll take that serious, train hard, and hopefully offer up no excuses if he loses. 



Mikey Damage said:


> Randy must've found someone real hot. Gina Carano?
> 
> Kim was MILF-y.


He filed from her, so logically that means he had enough of her bullshit. From everything I've heard (and read in his book), she's pretty much a bitch and everyone but him knew that. She ran a lot of the Xtreme Couture operations so she's gonna end up just fine after this whole thing is settled.

Sort of sucks for Randy because he basically gave up a year of fighting thanks to her.


----------



## Undertaker's Urn

Here is a pretty funny article on Jose Canseco, DREAM, and the Japanese propensity for freak shows:

Japan: Where DREAMs come true

http://elevationradio.com/2009/05/01/japan-where-dreams-come-true/


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv

I'm also behind the times. What's the whole gsp vs penn 2 oil controversy? Heard about it in a commercial on spike.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

kirk_jones_the_Iv said:


> I'm also behind the times. What's the whole gsp vs penn 2 oil controversy? Heard about it in a commercial on spike.


Long story short: Penn accused GSP of greasing, they had a hearing, nothing happened, it's all blown over for the most part.

The funniest part about those SpikeTV ads is that they advertised "SEE THE CONTROVERSY~!" and then completely cut out the corner stuff during the airing of the event. 

Anyway, there are a million articles out there including some talk in this thread that go into far more detail.


----------



## Myers

The UFC has released a slew of talent from their roster this week. Following losses in their most recent fights the following fighters have been issued pink slips: 

Ryo Chonan 
David Bielkheden 
Akihiro Gono 
David Loiseau 
Jason Macdonald 
Vinny Magalhaes


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Gono and MacDonald being cut sucks. No surprises or anything though. I could see Strikeforce going after MacDonald.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ezxD6OAyNk

Matt Serra UFC 98 blog. Hopefully we get more than one this time around.

His Hughes impression was epic.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I love me some Matt Serra pretending to be Matt Hughes. 

I just wish this fight happened 2 years ago.


----------



## Myers

If only we could see the hughes/sera fight end in a double knockout. Serra's impression of hughes is amazing, to bad he is a total douche.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> Gono and MacDonald being cut sucks. No surprises or anything though. I could see Strikeforce going after MacDonald.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ezxD6OAyNk
> 
> Matt Serra UFC 98 blog. Hopefully we get more than one this time around.
> 
> His Hughes impression was epic.


It says the video is private 

*edit*

PMSL Serra is a great character - loved it when he was talking about how Hughes' trainer ("DrEvil look-a-like") is creepy when he's trying to cut weight, lol if anyone has seen it they hug and strech around etc... I'm not blasting the method but that was some hilarious stuff.


----------



## -Mystery-

Too bad Hughes is gonna pummel him.


----------



## Rush

I hate Serra he's a cock. Hughes is always a jerk but i love him so i'm going to mark when he wins :side:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Nah I'm hoping Serra can win this one, no one really thought he'd beat GSP so you never know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I just don't know how good Matt Serra really he is. He essentially made his career by catching GSP but other than that, what has he really done? His striking is decent and he packs a heavy punch and his jiu-jitsu is good although is hasn't really translated to his MMA career. He's a natural Lightweight as well, which really works against him when facing a big guy like Hughes. He's great at hyping a fight so at least that is going for him. This just seems like a guy Hughes should dominate with his wrestling and power unless he really has gotten old.


----------



## SteveMania

At this point I wouldn't say that Serra is a natural LW, he bulked up quite a bit in the last year following his second tilt with GSP and almost seemed above and beyond making 170. Although with that said the fight itself doesn't favor him one iota; unless he can bludgeon Hughes with that cinder block for a right hand.

In the meantime I'm still not entirely sold that Hughes has followed the path of Chuck, Wand and Nog when his sole defeats in recent history were against two badasses that could pretty much make any WW look like a can, making it all seem non sequitur. There's no reason to believe anything other than Hughes taking Serra down and pounding on him for three rounds.


----------



## Myers

It's hard to say if hughes is done after this fight. He says we wants rematches with both Alves and GSP so I think he is already looking past serra for maybe another title. I think he can still beat GSP and any other WW in the UFC, but he is not going to be his dominant self that we saw 3-4 years ago. So I wouldn't put Hughes in the same situation as chuck or couture, but if was going to make any run again this would be his last chance.

On the flip side, I think serra is done for sure if he loses this fight, and maybe if wins too. I think they have kept him around for this fight only.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

If Hughes loses I think he's done being competitive against top fighters. Sort of depends on how he loses though. Matt Serra is a guy that Hughes would dominate. His wrestling isn't good enough to stop Hughes from putting him on his back and his BJJ hasn't really translated well to MMA plus Hughes has powerful submission defense. I'm willing to give Hughes a pass on the GSP and Alves fights because GSP is fuckin GSP and while I don't think he took Alves lightly, he obviously expected a smaller Alves to show up and I do think he was looking past him a bit and looking towards Serra. 

How can Serra be done if he wins? No one gets cut if they win especially winning such a high profile fight. And I doubt he gets cut if he loses. At the very least he could probably drop to 155. It's not like losing to GSP and Hughes is anything to be ashamed of.


----------



## peers

Myers said:


> I think he can still beat GSP and any other WW in the UFC, but he is not going to be his dominant self that we saw 3-4 years ago.


 Uhm, if he's not his dominant self of christmas past, how on earth could he still beat GSP or Alves? As I see it, even the prime Hughes isn't beating the current GSP. Georges was already on a level above Hughes when he beat him the second time, and after he stopped BJ, I think he was on an even higher level. I don't think Hughes takes Alves in a rematch either, since seeing Alves stuff both Hughes' takedowns and Koscheck's. Frankly, I don't think Hughes could beat Jon Fitch, either. He might have a good chance at beating Kos, but I wouldn't bet on it. Of course, I'm terribly bias against Hughes. Or another way to look at it is: I never saw Hughes' dominant years, and nothing I've seen of Hughes since 2006 has impressed me. As all these other fighters are growing, Hughes is getting left behind. And he's certainly getting nowhere near the title (unless an Anderson Silva situation happens where GSP cleans out the division and there's nobody left).




Myers said:


> On the flip side, I think serra is done for sure if he loses this fight, and maybe if wins too. I think they have kept him around for this fight only.


 Eh, I'm not so sure. He's an ultimate fighter winner, ultimate fighter coach, WW title holder, has notoriety as the dude who knocked out GSP, and even has a ufc video blog following him. His poor win/loss record (6 & 5 in the ufc i believe) might catch up to him if he loses, but I think if he wanted to fight Dana would make it happen. I think Serra still has fans. I would be surprised if he was cut after a loss to Hughes.

But then, I have no idea what I'm talking about.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> It's hard to say if hughes is done after this fight. He says we wants rematches with both Alves and GSP so I think he is already looking past serra for maybe another title. I think he can still beat GSP and any other WW in the UFC, but he is not going to be his dominant self that we saw 3-4 years ago. So I wouldn't put Hughes in the same situation as chuck or couture, but if was going to make any run again this would be his last chance.



Don't fool yourself now.

GSP has wrecked him twice, high kicked him into sleepyland the second time they fought and then completely grapplefucked him in the third. I mean maybe, just maybe, he really wants another crack at Alves since he's only been KTFOed by him once and he's convinced himself it was his knee that gave out, but GSP? That's a brigade he'll get sorely punished against if they meet again.


----------



## -Mystery-

I love me some Hughes, but I think he's past that point where he could beat GSP. I think he could potentially give Alves a run for his money and possibly win, but beating GSP seems out of the question.

Also, for those who care, UFC is inducting two fighters into their HOF during 100 weekend.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'd be shocked if UFC 100 HOF isn't Liddell & Mask.


----------



## Miester

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'd be shocked if UFC 100 HOF isn't Liddell & Mask.


Tanner maybe? I'd agree with Liddell tho.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Miester said:


> Tanner maybe? I'd agree with Liddell tho.


Possibly. But I would think they would want to give Liddell his moment and no matter who they put in there with him, unless it's Ortiz, he's going to overshadow them and I don't think they want any fighter overshadowed. Liddell and Mask were close friends so I could see him asking for something like that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

So I finally got to see the Toby Imada submission.

Holy shit. If that's not submission of the year, then something epic is going happen in the final 7 months.


----------



## SteveMania

I think anyone that actually thinks Rashad is going to win, and by 'thinks' I mean someone who isn't just hoping that he'll win to shut up the haters, either didn't see the Forrest fight or doesn't understand fighting very well. Why? Because Forrest Griffin, whose footwork, speed, and striking all pale in comparison to Machida, was able to completely outstrike Rashad for the majority of their bout until he got caught.

Obviously Forrest is a taller, rangier fighter than Machida and that does help when counterpunching but the point is, Rashad had no technical answer for it. He just chased and chased, got stuck with jabs and low kicks, and kept flailing with his overhands and hooks and if you think those will be any more effective against Machida, you're fooling yourself. He obviously has the power to do serious damage if he lands but I think he's going to have to seriously improve his footwork or get very lucky to do so.

If you think Rashad is going to win the fight by taking it down, how will he get it there? If you watched Rashad and Tito then you saw that Tito was much more effective in the wrestling department and Tito did fuck all in terms of takedowns against Machida, so I don't see that being the winning plan either.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Anyone else catch the Aoki/Fedor grappling match?

How mad was that, I got done watching it yesterday.


----------



## peers

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Anyone else catch the Aoki/Fedor grappling match?
> 
> How mad was that, I got done watching it yesterday.


That was great to watch. They were both smiling, and you could tell they were really having fun. 

But everyone check this out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgfgLnFrvxs
37 seconds in. Turn your speakers up. 
Thanks to fourouncestofreedom. Loudest knockout ever?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^^OUCH Shonie Carter eat your heart out!!!


----------



## SteveMania

Mirko/Igor was undoubtedly the loudest KO ever.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

HAHA that was sick!

The Jap commentators go crazy, I lvoe it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> According to fiveouncesofpain.com, Bellator CEO/Founder Bjorn Rebney stated at this past Friday's Bellator VI event that American Top Team member Gesias ‘JZ' Calvancante has made it known that he is interested in joining Bellator Fighting Championships for the company's season II lightweight tournament. Calvancante is known as one of the top 155lb fighters in the world, and going 12-1-1 I his last 14 fights. Calvancante is scheduled to fight next on May 26th at DREAM.9, where he will face Tatsuya Kawajiri.


This would be great news for Bellator.

And possibly great news for us, as there are rumors that ESPN might pick this up and put on ESPN/ESPN2. That would so own.


----------



## SteveMania

More power to them if they can sign him.

From everything I've read though, the Bellator contracts are restrictive as hell. They're definitely an organization that's not cool with their fighters moonlighting with other promotions.


----------



## Mikey Damage

That's kinda surprising, seeing as they are a start-up company.

But if they get on ESPN, that'd be such a coup to them as far as getting new fighters. I mean, being on a channel that is featured in pretty much everyone's home...that would be great.

Dana White will be featured on ESPN's e:60 tonight at 7et.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

If I didn't think Dana White was the greatest man ever. I'd probably hate him after the E:60 thing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

E:60 certainly did him no favors with their editing. Really made it seem like White is an angry man.


----------



## peers

Talk about a hatchet job...

It doesn't matter though. 

Dear me: http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/05/13/say-goodbye-to-mma-in-montreal/

The reasons they cite are ridiculous. Ridiculous.


----------



## MITB

Anyone know how long on Eddie Alvarez's Bellator contract? I think when it's up, he's UFC bound. Man, I can't wait for him to fight Florian, Penn and even Sanchez would be a good fight.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> Anyone know how long on Eddie Alvarez's Bellator contract? I think when it's up, he's UFC bound. Man, I can't wait for him to fight Florian, Penn and even Sanchez would be a good fight.



The Bellator contract runs for 36 months and extends to 54 months if you become a champion (each season is 8-12 weeks though).

That's a long ass time to be tied up to one organization, particularly a fledgling organization with no history of stability. You could find yourself in another ProElite contract mess if/when ESPN decides to scrap the league and sell the contracts as assets. That's why Filho's management was trying to negotiate an out clause that terminates the contract if the fighter is inactive for more than four months. Unfortunately, Bellator wouldn't bend.

They're not the warm and fuzzy organization many are painting them to be. They are very Zuffa-like in how they structure their fighter contracts.


----------



## Mikey Damage

“If I were him, I'd want to fight me, too. I'm the guy who is killing all of his hopes and dreams…” – Dana White 

Fucking awesome.


----------



## Myers

Yeah Dana White is a huge dick, but that is what makes him awesome. Not many people can pull that off. He is like vince mcmahon, but with more swearing. He is a smart business man who isn't afraid to piss people off.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> The Bellator contract runs for 36 months and extends to 54 months if you become a champion (each season is 8-12 weeks though).
> 
> That's a long ass time to be tied up to one organization, particularly a fledgling organization with no history of stability. You could find yourself in another ProElite contract mess if/when ESPN decides to scrap the league and sell the contracts as assets. That's why Filho's management was trying to negotiate an out clause that terminates the contract if the fighter is inactive for more than four months. Unfortunately, Bellator wouldn't bend.
> 
> They're not the warm and fuzzy organization many are painting them to be. They are very Zuffa-like in how they structure their fighter contracts.



Under those terms, I'm really suprised Alvarez signed up at all. The financial side must be good because he could have gone anywhere.

It'll be interesting to see how they fair with such a tight contract structure for a start-up promotion. I can imagine they're gonna struggle to attract the bigger names. The only other fighter on their roster I give a damn about is Hector Lombard.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> “If I were him, I'd want to fight me, too. I'm the guy who is killing all of his hopes and dreams…” – Dana White
> 
> Fucking awesome.


Come on. At least post the whole quote.



Dana White said:


> “If I were him, I’d want to fight me, too. I’m the guy who is killing all of his hopes and dreams…. But why would I fight this goof? He’s neither a fighter nor a promoter. He’s a fucking loser. That’s all he is…. Let me tell you something: When I was $44 million in the hole, the last thing I was doing was leaving the office and going out to train for a joke of a fight. I was in the office and trying to find a way to make this thing work. Why would I waste one second of my second of my day worrying about this fucking guy? He should be worried about the millions and millions of his bosses, or his partners’ money, whoever it is, that’s he’s burning. That’s a complete joke.”


Great man.


----------



## bruteshot74

Just watched the Lashley fight, good win for him but that was a horrible choke. Basically was a failed guillotine into like a front naked choke. That Cook guy was horrible. Lashley vs. Sapp should be fun fight, Lashley shall get somebody of name value on his record if he wins at least out of the deal.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Anyone know where I can see that Dana White interview?


----------



## peers

Anyone else betting on any MMA events? 

I put whatever beer money (15 pounds! haha) I had left on Machida at -185 and Professor X at +157.

If I win both I'll put money on underdogs Mir and Bisping. I wish I had a serious bankroll to bet big long term. At the minute it's just pennies I have left over. Still though, it'll add to the excitement.

I can't bet against people I want to win though. As much as Anderson Silva might be the favourite against Forrest, there's no way I'm betting on Anderson. I would be too torn during the fight.

EDIT: The e.60 one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZP1wdEGI5A


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

peers said:


> Anyone else betting on any MMA events?
> 
> I put whatever beer money (15 pounds! haha) I had left on Machida at -185 and Professor X at +157.
> 
> If I win both I'll put money on underdogs Mir and Bisping. I wish I had a serious bankroll to bet big long term. At the minute it's just pennies I have left over. Still though, it'll add to the excitement.
> 
> I can't bet against people I want to win though. As much as Anderson Silva might be the favourite against Forrest, there's no way I'm betting on Anderson. I would be too torn during the fight.
> 
> *EDIT: The e.60 one? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZP1wdEGI5A*




Thats the boy, nice one Peers


----------



## Overrated

CRO COP RETURNS AT UFC 99~!!!

http://www.mma-id.com/CROCOP/?mod=blog&uid=35&blid=1189


----------



## SteveMania

I thought it was a farce at first, but I'm just excited to see Mirko back in action. Unfortunately I'm not expecting his second run to go any better than his first. It's apparent that he has lost a step or two and with that said I just don't see him getting by the mammoth wrestlers in the division.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Based off Al-Turk/Congo...I hope Cro Cop has improved his wrestling a bit. Al-Turk will probably be looking to go down to the mat.

That said, imagine the buzz if Cro Cop delivers a KO kick. I'd mark.


----------



## MITB

I'm not holding my breath that Mirko will be anywhere near his old self but please, please let me see the Cro Cop who shattered Bob Sapp's orbital bone with one punch and head kicked his way to crushing KO after crushing KO.........please.


----------



## Dark Church

I am hoping Cro Cop has improved but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## bruteshot74

Did not expect to see this, had been rumored but seem like the Germany card was going to pass and we were never going to see him again. Good to hear that he wants to take another crack in the UFC, I sure hope he can be more successful this time around. Obviously will have some trouble with the Cain, Brock & Shane because of there wrestling but he can stick in there with anyone else if his game is back where it once was. Turk is an opponent he should beat, again, going to be good to see him back in the cage. Hopefully will take things a bit more seriously this time around.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

couldnt Mirko drop down to 205 he looks too small for the HW div. Then again it's probably the most talented Div in the UFC imo, so he may be better off where he is.


----------



## Myers

I think he will win this fight, but I don't see him beating guys like lesnar,carwin, congo, or even mir. I would totally mark for a future Couture/Cro cop fight.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Overrated said:


> CRO COP RETURNS AT UFC 99~!!!
> 
> http://www.mma-id.com/CROCOP/?mod=blog&uid=35&blid=1189


I know right now somewhere in British Columbia a young Asian named John is going nuts.


Can't wait to see how he does against Al Turk.


----------



## Overrated

:lmao ye Diesel is probably going insane. 

Cannot wait to see if he preforms well. Im hoping for a trademark left high kick to the head.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> I think he will win this fight, but *I don't see him beating guys like lesnar,carwin, congo, or even mir.* I would totally mark for a future Couture/Cro cop fight.


What do you mean "or even Mir" LOL surely he's the most rounded of all of them!


----------



## AmEagle

Awesome news, hopefully he trains hard and kicks Al-Turk's head into the cheap seats at UFC 99.


----------



## Myers

Chrisp_Morg said:


> What do you mean "or even Mir" LOL surely he's the most rounded of all of them!


Don't get me wrong, I am big Mir fan, but I think that guys like Cain, Lesnar, Congo, and Carwin can beat him. Since he has returned, his notable wins were Hardonk, a very green Brock Lesnar, and an old, past his prime, Antonio Nogueira. Mir can beat any heavyweight on the ground, I will give him that, but I see him as third or fourth in the Heavyweight Division.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Myers said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am big Mir fan, but I think that guys like Cain, Lesnar, Congo, and Carwin can beat him. Since he has returned, his notable wins were Hardonk, a very green Brock Lesnar, and an old, past his prime, Antonio Nogueira. Mir can beat any heavyweight on the ground, I will give him that, but I see him as third or fourth in the Heavyweight Division.


lol @ saying Kongo is better then Frank MUR.


----------



## bruteshot74

Myers said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am big Mir fan, but I think that guys like Cain, Lesnar, Congo, and Carwin can beat him. Since he has returned, his notable wins were Hardonk, a very green Brock Lesnar, and an old, past his prime, Antonio Nogueira. Mir can beat any heavyweight on the ground, I will give him that, but I see him as third or fourth in the Heavyweight Division.


I am going to have to disagree. I am a huge fan of Shane Carwin, one of my favorite fighters these days but we still have not seen much from him. In the UFC he has beat a couple of cans, a the one hit wonder, Gabriel Gonzaga. Not saying that beating Gonzaga does not do anything for him as it was a huge victory, especially in the fashion that it happened but we have seen nothing other then him destroy guys. What happens when he has to go the distance or gets in with a guy who might actually be able to expose him on the ground, something that Frank Mir could easily do. I cannot see a guy who is that big and that strong having the greatest gas tank but we will not know till we see.

Cain is still pretty green himself, so far he has beat a bunch of no name cans. Another big guy in that division who has the wrestling background but other then that we have not seen much of him either. Herring should be good test, Cain should pull through though and get some high profile fights after hopefully.

Do not get me started on Kongo, he is so one dimensional it is not funny. He does have the big win over Cro Cop but the fight was boring and if I remember correctly all he did was dry hump him for three rounds. Yes he is impressive and his striking is top notch, but look at his list of victories as well, another guy with a bunch of no names.

Mir & Lesnar are number one and two in the UFC right now and at 101, we will see who the number one guy is. Cain & Carwin are still a couple of fights away, Couture & Big Nog are basically done and then Kongo & Herring are basically gate keepers. I would like to see what Santos can do, as from what we have seen so far, he has been pretty impressive and could be another guy making some noise in a years time.

FRANK "THE CHAMP" MIR~!!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

bruteshot74 said:


> I am going to have to disagree. I am a huge fan of Shane Carwin, one of my favorite fighters these days but we still have not seen much from him. In the UFC he has beat a couple of cans, a the one hit wonder, Gabriel Gonzaga. Not saying that beating Gonzaga does not do anything for him as it was a huge victory, especially in the fashion that it happened but we have seen nothing other then him destroy guys. What happens when he has to go the distance or gets in with a guy who might actually be able to expose him on the ground, something that Frank Mir could easily do. I cannot see a guy who is that big and that strong having the greatest gas tank but we will not know till we see.
> 
> Cain is still pretty green himself, so far he has beat a bunch of no name cans. Another big guy in that division who has the wrestling background but other then that we have not seen much of him either. Herring should be good test, Cain should pull through though and get some high profile fights after hopefully.
> 
> Do not get me started on Kongo, he is so one dimensional it is not funny. He does have the big win over Cro Cop but the fight was boring and if I remember correctly all he did was dry hump him for three rounds. Yes he is impressive and his striking is top notch, but look at his list of victories as well, another guy with a bunch of no names.
> 
> Mir & Lesnar are number one and two in the UFC right now and at 101, we will see who the number one guy is. Cain & Carwin are still a couple of fights away, Couture & Big Nog are basically done and then Kongo & Herring are basically gate keepers. I would like to see what Santos can do, as from what we have seen so far, he has been pretty impressive and could be another guy making some noise in a years time.
> 
> FRANK "THE CHAMP" MIR~!!


I wouldn't call Couture or Nogueira done, They have a fight coming up at UFC 102 and I see the winner still having a shot at the belt especially if Couture wins.

The loser however I don't see winning the belt again.


----------



## Pala!

I agree, Mir is probably the best heavyweight in UFC. Some may say Lesner because he is champion but we seen what happened when he stepped in the octogon with Mir. Granted it was Lesner's second or thrid fight. Frank is a great all-rounder.


----------



## bruteshot74

Pala! said:


> I agree, Mir is probably the best heavyweight in UFC. Some may say Lesner because he is champion but we seen what happened when he stepped in the octogon with Mir. Granted it was Lesner's second or thrid fight. Frank is a great all-rounder.


To be fair, Lesnar was raping Mir before the weak point deduction for strikes to the back of the head. If that would have never happened and the hammer fists would have kept coming down, we would have seen the same result as we saw in the Couture fight, but quicker. 

I do not like to say this, but Frank was extremely lucky that he won that fight. The rematch is going to be huge, Lesnar needs to avenge the loss and Frank needs to prove that the knee bar was not just some fluke, which at 81, it was.


----------



## Pala!

I should have mentioned that and I agree, the fight could well have been over before the point deduction. I still think that Frank is an all round better fighter, but that will be decided in the rematch. I'm a fan of both guys, so I'm not bothered who wins. Lesner just needs to be careful about rushing in again.


----------



## SteveMania

Mir is ace on the floor, and mediocre to terrible everywhere else. Although I will give him this - his hands have clearly improved, but his striking looked far better than what it is in reality when you have a zombie in there plodding and moving straight backwards like Nog has his entire career. We still don't know if Mir has shored up his cardio and his wrestling is average at best.

Not discrediting his wins over Nog and Lesnar, but both have been over-inflated largely due to timing. Nog's reflexes and ability to take sick beatings and recover in a hiccup are gone. He hasn't been the same fighter since roughly late '06 and you can tell just by watching his performances against Sylvia, Herring and Mir in comparison to his ones against Mirko, Kharitonov and Herring the first and second time around. Lesnar only had one pro fight going into their outing and inexperience did him in.


----------



## Josh

As Steve mentioned, I can't see Mirko fairing any better than he did previously.


----------



## peers

I'm a Frank Mir fan, but you guys are overrating his ground game. 

Especially when saying he'd beat any heavyweight on the ground. I don't think he'd beat Couture, Nog, or Werdum on the ground. He wouldn't lose against them, probably, but he wouldn't beat them on the ground.


----------



## Overrated

Cro Cop could take Frank Mir imo. 

Just saw a article about BJ Penn crying again. Apparently he does not want to fight in Vegas anymore.


----------



## Josh

BJ Penn is the man, fuck the haters.


----------



## MITB

BJ Penn has a vastly inflated ego, is full of shit and overrated.

If Cro Cop wins and Mir loses, it's not a bad call for them to face at, say, UFC 105ish.


----------



## Josh

How is he overrated?


----------



## MITB

Josie said:


> How is he overrated?


*_opens can of worms_*
Because he ain't done shit for years and people still rave about him. A lot of folks have him in the Top 5 P4P and that's just not the case. He's not even the top lightweight in the world - Aoki is better and arguably even Alvarez and Hellboy. Personally, I think Florian is gonna take his belt. How anybody really thought he'd beat GSP is beyond my comprehension.


----------



## Overrated

So losing 1 of your last 4 against a prime GSP who is larger, faster and stronger makes him overrated?  

The guy gets on my tits but hes still not overrated and it will take a very game Florian to take the belt off of Penn. Aoki is only ranked number 1 because Penn has not fought at lightweight in over a year. Penn > Aoki, Alvarez and Hellboy.


----------



## MITB

I said people considering him a Top 5 P4P fighter makes him overrated. He's not the same Penn who broke onto the scene, yet both himself and his blind fans believe he is. The guy's cardio is a joke and I actually think it's disrespectful the way he doesn't even train properly for fights, believing his "natural" ability will see him through. I'll give you his JJ is quality, his ground game is fantastic and his striking is pretty accurate but completely lacks power.

As for his last few fights, he beat a Jens Pulver who was (a) fighting out of his comfort zone at 155 and (b) never very good to begin with, then a Joe Stevenson who would be lucky to be described as a gatekeeper (considering everytime he's needed to up his game , he hasn't and has nobody of note on his record). OK, he took apart Sean Sherk in convincing style but was then destroyed by GSP. 

So one strong win makes him one of the worlds best?? Not in my book but clearly it does in yours.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

MITB said:


> I said people considering him a Top 5 P4P fighter makes him overrated. He's not the same Penn who broke onto the scene, yet both himself and his blind fans believe he is. The guy's cardio is a joke and I actually think it's disrespectful the way he doesn't even train properly for fights, believing his "natural" ability will see him through. I'll give you his JJ is quality, his ground game is fantastic and his striking is pretty accurate but completely lacks power.
> 
> As for his last few fights, he beat a *Jens Pulver* who was (a) fighting out of his comfort zone at 155 and (b)* never very good to begin with*, then a Joe Stevenson who would be lucky to be described as a gatekeeper (considering everytime he's needed to up his game , he hasn't and has nobody of note on his record). OK, he took apart Sean Sherk in convincing style but was then destroyed by GSP.
> 
> So one strong win makes him one of the worlds best?? Not in my book but clearly it does in yours.


I agree with most of what you're saying, but I cannot agree with that. Jens was a warrior in his prime imo.


----------



## -Mystery-

Penn sucks. Florian's taking the strap.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I hope so^

The rate at which Ken Flo has improved has been phenominal, I'd like to see them keep the fight standing personally.


----------



## -Mystery-

In all honesty, Penn has seemingly been overlooking Florian for the longest time and I think that's gonna bite him the ass come August. First it was worrying about fighting GSP then it was worrying about the aftermath to that fight. I'm not expecting Penn to come in fully 100% prepared for Florian.


----------



## MITB

-Mystery- said:


> In all honesty, Penn has seemingly been overlooking Florian for the longest time and I think that's gonna bite him the ass come August. First it was worrying about fighting GSP then it was worrying about the aftermath to that fight. *I'm not expecting Penn to come in fully 100% prepared for Florian*.


Which is classic Penn - underestimating and disrepecting an opponent. I hope Kenny picks him apart on the feet and when it goes to the ground Florian's gonna suprise Penn with the slickness of his jits. :agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage

I've been impressed witi Florian. Either way, it's going to be a strong win for Penn, or a career win for Florian. 

Should be a good fight.


----------



## Overrated

Ye i cant be bothered defending Penn anymore as i think hes a wanker as well. SEAN THE MUSCLE SHARK SHERK~ is getting the belt back from whoever wins the fight anyway.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I love the roid shark but I can see him loosing to both tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Heath Herring is out of UFC 99. An apparent illness of some sort.

No rumors on a replacement, yet.

Carwin, perhaps?


----------



## Miester

Dana White gonna be on Fallon tonight.


----------



## damed124

idk i like how penn disrespects show how confident he is on his abilities..i fucking sound like jim ross


----------



## SteveMania

Yes, Florian has definitely improved significantly. He's just still nowhere near BJ's league. In my opinion people are putting too much stock in GSP/BJ II and they don't realize that Kenny is nowhere near as talented and special as GSP is.

He's definitely improved his footwork, kicks, elbows, and wrestling but he doesn't do any of these things better than BJ. He doesn't have punching power, his boxing isn't very crisp, he can't take BJ down, his BJJ isn't better, and BJ actually checks kicks which nullifies his main offense on the feet. Could he win? Yes, he could land a great shot, Penn could conceivably gas, and so on and so forth. They just aren't very likely possibilities.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Heath Herring is out of UFC 99. An apparent illness of some sort.
> 
> No rumors on a replacement, yet.
> 
> Carwin, perhaps?


I'd mark if Cain was given Cro Cop. Much more interesting matchup than Cro Cop vs Al-Turk


----------



## MITB

Rumble Johnson has injured his knee and is out of his TUF 9 Finale match with Matt Brown.

That's a damn shame, I was looking foward to that match. 

As for Herring's replacement to fight Valesquez, I can't see it being Carwin. Carwin and Valesquez are the two biggest up and comers in the division so I think it'd be a bit of a waste to elimate one of them so soon. Maybe Kongo or Junior Dos Santos.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Kongo is confirmed to replace Herring and get destroyed by Cain.

lol at thinking Carwin. I don't even think he's ready to fight and it's just stupid booking.

And BJ Penn is the greatest man alive not named Nick Diaz.


----------



## MITB

MITB said:


> ...Maybe Kongo....


You heard it here first! 


Correction AMP, BJ Penn is the _biggest dick _alive not named ....no, actually, he's just the biggest dick alive.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

AMPLine4Life said:


> Kongo is confirmed to replace Herring and get destroyed by Cain.
> 
> lol at thinking Carwin. I don't even think he's ready to fight and it's just stupid booking.
> 
> *And BJ Penn is the greatest man alive* not named Nick Diaz.


This.

I have no idea how you can not be entertained by Penn, TO THE DEATH~!


----------



## SteveMania

Honestly I've been irritated by BJ's latest tirade, but I can't believe how many people are sleeping on him against Florian. The one thing Kenny has over BJ are his kicks, which is advantageous for such a rangy fighter, but he is outmatched everywhere. Just because a monster like GSP can make BJ (who can halfway effectively compete at 170) look average, doesn't mean Florian has the same magic to put on a clinic.

BJ by whatever he wants.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dana White > BJ Penn.

- Dana White was recently interviewed by the Boston Herald , and discussed Tito Ortiz
, Pat Miletich, ESPN's E:60 Piece and more. Here are the highlights:

On ESPN's E:60 Piece : I have a lot of attorneys that could write (expletive) speeches for me every time I talk. I have three attorneys in the car right now. I can have them tell me everything they (expletive) want me to say. Is that what you want? Is that what the fans want? Is that what people want? I can do that. It would give me a lot less (expletive) headaches. Sure I could do that and be a phony like all the other guys, if that's what everybody wants. The ‘E:60' thing was a piece of (expletive). Same old (expletive) story, same old (expletive)."

On Pat Miletich : Pat Miletich is a very bitter guy right now. Pat is not one of the smartest people you're ever going to meet. He sees these guys around him, like Tim Sylvia, who made a couple million bucks in his career. Pat Miletich hasn't made any money because he's not a smart guy. It's not my fault Pat Miletich is a (expletive) dummy."

On Tito Ortiz: "We didn't not pay for his (surgery), the insurance company denied his claim because that (expletive) monkey gets out there and starts saying after the fight is over, ‘I was injured before this fight. That's why I looked like (expletive).' He's always had an excuse for why he's losing. Because he said he hurt his back before the fight, the insurance company said, ‘We heard you say you were injured before the fight and we're not going to cover your claim.' "


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Mikey Damage said:


> Dana White > BJ Penn.
> 
> - Dana White was recently interviewed by the Boston Herald , and discussed Tito Ortiz
> , Pat Miletich, ESPN's E:60 Piece and more. Here are the highlights:
> 
> On ESPN's E:60 Piece : I have a lot of attorneys that could write (expletive) speeches for me every time I talk. I have three attorneys in the car right now. I can have them tell me everything they (expletive) want me to say. Is that what you want? Is that what the fans want? Is that what people want? I can do that. It would give me a lot less (expletive) headaches. Sure I could do that and be a phony like all the other guys, if that's what everybody wants. The ‘E:60' thing was a piece of (expletive). Same old (expletive) story, same old (expletive)."
> 
> On Pat Miletich : Pat Miletich is a very bitter guy right now. Pat is not one of the smartest people you're ever going to meet. He sees these guys around him, like Tim Sylvia, who made a couple million bucks in his career. Pat Miletich hasn't made any money because he's not a smart guy. It's not my fault Pat Miletich is a (expletive) dummy."
> 
> On Tito Ortiz: "We didn't not pay for his (surgery),* the insurance company denied his claim because that (expletive) monkey gets out there and starts saying after the fight is over, ‘I was injured before this fight. *That's why I looked like (expletive).' He's always had an excuse for why he's losing. Because he said he hurt his back before the fight, the insurance company said, ‘We heard you say you were injured before the fight and we're not going to cover your claim.' "


What a mug haha.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> Honestly I've been irritated by BJ's latest tirade, but I can't believe how many people are sleeping on him against Florian. The one thing Kenny has over BJ are his kicks, which is advantageous for such a rangy fighter, but he is outmatched everywhere. Just because a monster like GSP can make BJ (who can halfway effectively compete at 170) look average, doesn't mean Florian has the same magic to put on a clinic.
> 
> BJ by whatever he wants.


Yeah but the thing with Penn is not just about how good the other fighter is but how much Penn himself is ready for the challenge. Penn's got a history of slacking in training and not taking fights seriously, there's a real chance that attitude will bite him in the ass against, the most improved lightweight in the world.

Kenny has got more than enough tools in his disposal to see off BJ. He has good crisp striking with vicious elbows, his jits is very slick and his overall ground game is very strong. Don't get me wrong, BJ will have the advantage when it comes to where the fight takes place but Ken-Flo has enough in the locker to handle it. Mentally, Florian is way above BJ.

I love this quote from Kenny about the fight - 


> I want BJ's belt. BJ, you're one of the best fighters out there. I'm here to test myself. I think you're a great fighter, someone I look up to. I consider you a master. It's time to kill that master.


----------



## Overrated

Ye but it will be the student getting killed.


----------



## MITB

.....


----------



## peers

I hope Kenny wins against BJ, but that's very unlikely. 

BJ isn't getting knocked out or submitted any way I see it. And Kenny doesn't have the wrestling ability to control where the fight takes place (against BJ Penn). I think his gas tank could help him steal the last 3 rounds if Kenny can stick and move with his superior speed and footwork. His kicks, gas tank and footwork should really help him get through the intial rounds where BJ always looks good. If he can survive the initial onslaught I think he could wear down BJ and edge out a decision. That's the only way I see him winning.

Of course, my MMA analysis is rudimentary at best. But I can't resist giving my armchair predictions.

EDIT: MITB, I read your article. You may have intended the article to be about the significance of their undefeated streaks and what losing it might entail, but it came off very superficial and vague. Your 2 points are basically: If Machida loses he'll question *something*. If Evans loses ('which is never a good thing') it'll be interesting to see how he reacts. 

Just about any average fan could have said the same thing. You used a robust amount of words to communicate... nothing we don't already know. You didn't go into what it *really* means to have an undefeated streak, especially when holding a belt. You don't delve into how not all undefeated streaks are created equal. Or about how challengers feel going up against someone that nobody else has been able to figure out. You don't use examples from the history books when mentioning how fighters do/feel/approach fights after losing a winning streak. Nor how it affects fighters careers after they lose. There's tons of avenues to go down. 

As it stands, there's nothing of value in the article, it's just not worth reading. 

Don't mean to be mean about it. There's no malice or anything. And I'm sure you'll get better as you go along. Good luck!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

If you're in the WF UFC Fantasy league, make your picks so I can win my backpack.

UFC 98 Countdown show is tonight on Spike. According to people who have already seen it, the Hughes/Serra stuff is amazing.


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> If you're in the WF UFC Fantasy league, make your picks so I can win my backpack.
> 
> UFC 98 Countdown show is tonight on Spike. According to people who have already seen it, the Hughes/Serra stuff is amazing.


I just watched UFC countdown and it does a really good job hyping both fights. Whoever loses between hughes and serra is going to look like a fool.

I can honestly say that I can't pick a winner for Evans/Machida, this is going to be an exciting fight.


----------



## MITB

peers said:


> ... MITB, I read your article. You may have intended the article to be about the significance of their undefeated streaks and what losing it might entail, but it came off very superficial and vague. Your 2 points are basically: If Machida loses he'll question *something*. If Evans loses ('which is never a good thing') it'll be interesting to see how he reacts.
> 
> Just about any average fan could have said the same thing. You used a robust amount of words to communicate... nothing we don't already know. You didn't go into what it *really* means to have an undefeated streak, especially when holding a belt. You don't delve into how not all undefeated streaks are created equal. Or about how challengers feel going up against someone that nobody else has been able to figure out. You don't use examples from the history books when mentioning how fighters do/feel/approach fights after losing a winning streak. Nor how it affects fighters careers after they lose. There's tons of avenues to go down.
> 
> As it stands, there's nothing of value in the article, it's just not worth reading.
> 
> Don't mean to be mean about it. There's no malice or anything. And I'm sure you'll get better as you go along. Good luck!



I appreciate you taking the time to read my piece and I've taken the ctiticism on the chin (with some difficulty I hasten to add!). I did like the way you quoted me out of context - are you some sort of politician!!??

I do think you've kinda missed the point though but that could be my fault in how I put the article across. It was meant to be a very magazine-style, light and fluffy preview but with the twist of the _undefeated streak_ factor, which no-one has mentioned from what I've read.

It wasn't about the overall significance of having an undefeated streak in general or how history shows X, Y and Z, but just a easy preview a layman could get into. Not everyone is an expert, some people are new into the sport and an over-complicated piece is pointless.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> Yeah but the thing with Penn is not just about how good the other fighter is but how much Penn himself is ready for the challenge. Penn's got a history of slacking in training and not taking fights seriously, there's a real chance that attitude will bite him in the ass against, the most improved lightweight in the world.
> 
> Kenny has got more than enough tools in his disposal to see off BJ. He has good crisp striking with vicious elbows, his jits is very slick and his overall ground game is very strong. Don't get me wrong, BJ will have the advantage when it comes to where the fight takes place but Ken-Flo has enough in the locker to handle it. Mentally, Florian is way above BJ.



First of all, the times that BJ has gassed had nothing to do with someone pushing the pace on him in the striking department, so chasing Kenny and punching him isn't something I see wearing him down. Against Pulver he went balls out for the first two rounds working to finish and then was spent. Against Serra he started to gas after a takedown battle, against GSP it was after a takedown battle, against Hughes it was after defending takedowns, and, surprise surprise, he gassed in the GSP rematch after defending takedowns and pushing in the clinch.

Florian's Muay Thai is better but I don't rate him the better technical striker at all and in fact, I don't know where the love for Kenny's striking comes from. Yes, it's improved a hundred times since his stint on TUF but if it's great where are the guy's he's dropping and knocking out? About the only person I can remember seeing him hurt with a strike is Joe, so let me reiterate, until I see some guys getting rocked, dropped, and fucked up I'm going to rate BJ as the better striker since he actually does the above things in fights. Kenny has good kicks, a decent jab, and he's rangy for the weight which makes him decent on the outside but his hands aren't that great and he lacks pop.

BJ's wrestling is very underrated and while I feel Kenny's takedown defense is underrated as well, we can't forget that BJ had little problem taking Gomi down and Gomi is a much better wrestler than Kenflo. I'm almost 100% sure that Kenny can't take BJ down but I'm not sure whether the opposite is true. That's actually an interesting part of the bout for me. 

As for BJJ, I'm very confident that BJ can submit Kenny if he finds himself in top position because he is an absolute monster there. BJ is highly overrated off of his back because for all of his BJJ pedigree and prodigious talent, he's never really shown a killer guard. Of course he has some good sweeps and subs off of his back, no doubt aided by his leg dexterity, but he's more often than not content to just look for a spot to stand up. If BJ is on his back I don't expect a submission either way, but if he's on top Kenny is going to be in for a world of hurt.

Kenny has to pepper BJ from the outside and try to take a decision but I don't think it's going to be that easy for him. I think BJ's footwork is more than ample to cut the ring off because he doesn't just wildly rush in like Huerta did against Kenny and that will be the difference. The Flo might be successful in the very early stages by using his length and footwork to peck with kicks and straight punches from the outside but eventually he ends up with his back to the wall and fists in his face and then we see what he's made of. 

Or maybe we'll find out that GSP absolutely beat the life out of BJ and he'll come in flat and unfocused. That's the real question in my eyes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> Or maybe we'll find out that GSP absolutely beat the life out of BJ and he'll come in flat and unfocused. That's the real question in my eyes.


This.

When the fight was first announced I wrote something like, "we'll know who will win this fight in the first round or two. Either Penn will come out looking to prove something and just beat the hell out of Florian and make an example of him to prove all the doubters wrong. Or Penn will come out like a beaten man who is completely broken mentally and Florian will fight a smart fight that only continues to frustrate Penn as the fight goes longer."

I don't think Florian can finish Penn unless Penn just gasses out and gets finished late but if Penn comes out like a beaten man, Florian could easily take a decision. If the 155 Penn shows up with something to prove then I don't like Florian's chances. 

Getting my tickets for 101 tomorrow, exciting stuff.


----------



## SteveMania

I can't for the life of me understand why so many people actively give a shit about fighter attitudes, namely directed to the BJ haters. I don't know about the rest of you, but if someone fights in a way that is compelling or entertaining to me, I'm a 'fan'. I watch fights. Not As the World Turns.

It's absolutely ridiculous and asinine to actively dislike a fighter for his behavior outside of the ring/cage while actively posting retarded warwagons after the other with zero knowledge of that fighter's personal life, who for we all know, was once involved in gang **** (looking at you Joe Son...oh wait...).


----------



## Dark Church

Hughes/Serra means nothing now. The winner gets nothing and this fight doesn't have nearly as much excitement behind it. 17 months to late for me to give a rats ass.


----------



## Overrated

Its still going to be a great fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> Hughes/Serra means nothing now. The winner gets nothing and this fight doesn't have nearly as much excitement behind it. 17 months to late for me to give a rats ass.


Did you not see the Countdown show? The sell job for Hughes/Serra was arguably the best they've ever done. Does it mean as much? Probably not. If Hughes wins, he's obviously not likely going to beat GSP but they could easily sell a Hughes/Alves rematch if Alves is champ. If Serra wins they could obviously do Serra/Alves and possibly sell a Serra/GSP rubber match even though Serra got blown out in the 2nd fight.

If you want to be pessimistic about it though, what did their UFC 79 fight mean? Yeah it was for the title but if you want to be negative, it was really just for the right to get smoked by GSP.


----------



## Pala!

Anyone have a link to watch the countdown online or for download, whatever.

I have a feeling that The Dragon will just be too much for Rashad tomorrow night, I can see Machida picking him apart. But I have been wrong before. ^_^ 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gfx-ratings-challenges/457992-rampage-jackson-new-post.html
New Jackson signature I made, heh.


----------



## Myers

Pala! said:


> Anyone have a link to watch the countdown online or for download, whatever.


I just posted it in the mma section. 

I fully confident that hughes will win tomorrow, I see him getting one last run towards the title. He will probably face the loser of gsp/alves or maybe someone like jon fitch. Once he loses one of those matches he will probably retire.


----------



## Pala!

Thank you sir.


----------



## Dark Church

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did you not see the Countdown show? The sell job for Hughes/Serra was arguably the best they've ever done. Does it mean as much? Probably not. If Hughes wins, he's obviously not likely going to beat GSP but they could easily sell a Hughes/Alves rematch if Alves is champ. If Serra wins they could obviously do Serra/Alves and possibly sell a Serra/GSP rubber match even though Serra got blown out in the 2nd fight.
> 
> If you want to be pessimistic about it though, what did their UFC 79 fight mean? Yeah it was for the title but if you want to be negative, it was really just for the right to get smoked by GSP.


I did watch the Countdown show last night and still feel the same way. I also doubt that the winner is getting a title shot anytime soon regardless of who is champion. In fact if Alves wins I expect Fitch to get the first shot since he was the last guy to beat Alves. If GSP wins I don't know what they will do but Hughes/GSP 4 has no reason to happen and GSP/Serra 3 is pretty pointless as well. Also both men have a chance of retiring after this bout anyway. 

Their fight at 79 was for the title which adds a lot of meaning and at that point they both had wins over GSP and Hughes had only lost once. A fight between the winner and GSP was very interesting because they had a chance at beating him again. Realistically neither of them has a chance in hell at this point.


----------



## -Mystery-

Paulo Thiago is probably getting the next shot when he beats Fitch at 100.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> I did watch the Countdown show last night and still feel the same way. I also doubt that the winner is getting a title shot anytime soon regardless of who is champion. In fact if Alves wins I expect Fitch to get the first shot since he was the last guy to beat Alves. If GSP wins I don't know what they will do but Hughes/GSP 4 has no reason to happen and GSP/Serra 3 is pretty pointless as well. Also both men have a chance of retiring after this bout anyway.
> 
> Their fight at 79 was for the title which adds a lot of meaning and at that point they both had wins over GSP and Hughes had only lost once. A fight between the winner and GSP was very interesting because they had a chance at beating him again. Realistically neither of them has a chance in hell at this point.


If you weren't entertained by or excited for Hughes/Serra after the Countdown show then I just feel bad for you.

You do realize this is a business as much as a sport right? Hughes and Serra are far more popular than Jon Fitch. Alves/Serra or Alves/Hughes 2 with the sell that, "Alves came in overweight, which threw Hughes off and Hughes only took the fight as a favor to UFC and he was just looking past Alves because he really wanted the Serra fight" and it will draw just fine. GSP/Hughes 4 isn't happening although I'm sure if they did it it would do a big number because GSP and Hughes are such big draws and you could sell it as "Hughes' last chance at the title" but they could easily sell GSP/Serra 3. Everyone knows Serra would get smoked but perception is everything and right now the perception is that they both have a win over each other and Serra would be coming off a victory over Hughes, possibly an impressive one if he manages to TKO or submit him. You put the fight in New York (if it's legal by then) or at least New Jersey so Serra has the hometown behind him this time and it's such an easy fight to sell. And with the talk of Hughes possibly retiring, win or lose, think of it as the final chance to see arguably the greatest Welterweight of all time fight and then it has some type of meaning as well. Serra isn't retiring if he loses, he'll just go to Lightweight.

Were you this negative for Liddell vs. Silva?


----------



## Overrated

“Well, to start it off, I think Machida will win by what Joe Rogan calls, ‘elusiveness!’ or in my words ‘hit and run.’ This will be a great test for Evans to find the range to get the takedown. Machida is the favorite in my experience with both fighters. Never mind there’s only one of the fighters that are undefeated truthfully. That mark one on Rashad’s record isn’t a draw. It’s nice to see that one guy I almost submitted will be the champ and the other that I beat is the champ. I’m still a force to be reckon with.”

Love it, brilliant from Tito.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I don't really think Tito is a top Light Heavyweight anymore but he's kinda right. He would have won the Evans fight if not for the fence grabbing (although that did lead to the guillotine that won him the round) and he's come the closest to beating Machida thus far. If he rematches either of them I think he loses but Tito does such a good job at selling himself that it's amazing. He just needs to hurry up, come back, and fight. I'm not a Tito fan but he always does a good job selling his fights and making them seem important and intriguing.


----------



## SteveMania

My thoughts for tomorrow night's card:


Evans/Machida - Rashad has nothing for Machida in terms of technique and he's going to catch holy hell trying to get him down, so unless his speed and power allow him to nail a counter and put Machida to sleep, I think he drops his belt by decision.


Hughes/Serra - Unless Hughes is completely shot I favor him to win by a lopsided decision or a late cut stoppage. Serra has the power to end things but if Hughes' takedowns are up to snuff Serra's window of opportunity to finish is small and he'll wind up getting smothered and pounded for the duration.


McFedries/Professor X - This should be awesome for however long it lasts. Both guys can bang but Professor X is the much more schooled striker whereas McFedries carries more than enough power to end it with one shot. Neither guy is a whiz on the ground and I really expect it to play out on the feet, so I have to go with Professor X by first round stoppage.


Miller/Sonnen - Sonnen's one hell of a wrestler but his ground game is atrocious, Miller's is very good, and Miller can wrestle a bit as well. I don't think Sonnen is Miller's match on the feet and on the ground he won't be able to do much damage. Maybe Sonnen by UD but I favor Miller by decision based on submission offense and some good points for striking here and there.


Sherk/Edgar - I can't believe how many people are sleeping on Edgar in this one. Granted I think he's in for a tough fight but the guy can scrap and he's getting no credit. He's got better amateur credentials than Sherk, he took Griffin down much more easily than Sherk, and his boxing is sharp while not very powerful. I think Sherk is in the same boat striking-wise, good technique but no power at all, but Edgar has a reach advantage as well so maybe that goes to him. Sherk is clearly the better submission grappler and if he gets Edgar on his back he'll be able to work very effectively in terms of dictating position. I think I'll go with Sherk via SD but this one will be close.


----------



## Dark Church

AMPLine4Life said:


> If you weren't entertained by or excited for Hughes/Serra after the Countdown show then I just feel bad for you.
> 
> You do realize this is a business as much as a sport right? Hughes and Serra are far more popular than Jon Fitch. Alves/Serra or Alves/Hughes 2 with the sell that, "Alves came in overweight, which threw Hughes off and Hughes only took the fight as a favor to UFC and he was just looking past Alves because he really wanted the Serra fight" and it will draw just fine. GSP/Hughes 4 isn't happening although I'm sure if they did it it would do a big number because GSP and Hughes are such big draws and you could sell it as "Hughes' last chance at the title" but they could easily sell GSP/Serra 3. Everyone knows Serra would get smoked but perception is everything and right now the perception is that they both have a win over each other and Serra would be coming off a victory over Hughes, possibly an impressive one if he manages to TKO or submit him. You put the fight in New York (if it's legal by then) or at least New Jersey so Serra has the hometown behind him this time and it's such an easy fight to sell. And with the talk of Hughes possibly retiring, win or lose, think of it as the final chance to see arguably the greatest Welterweight of all time fight and then it has some type of meaning as well. Serra isn't retiring if he loses, he'll just go to Lightweight.
> 
> Were you this negative for Liddell vs. Silva?


I wasn't as excited for Liddell/Silva as everyone else was but I still was looking forward to the fight. Only time will tell what the result of Hughes/Serra will be for the division. I hope Hughes wins impressivly though so maybe he can get back on top one more time. I also still believe that Serra is the luckiest man in the UFC. I still think Lytle beat him in the TUF 4 Finale and Serra shouldn't of even had the fight against GSP.


----------



## Myers

Does anyone think that they would do special attraction matches for fans? Maybe one last Liddell/Couture or one last Hughes/Penn if BJ loses the lightweight title. Fighters that are legends in the sport but maybe only have a hand full of fights left in them, fighters that are huge draws that aren't in the upper echelon of their division. Maybe start doing catch weight matches more often? I guess at that point it could come off as pathetic because they would only be fighting for a paycheck.


----------



## Rush

SteveMania said:


> I can't for the life of me understand why so many people actively give a shit about fighter attitudes, namely directed to the BJ haters. I don't know about the rest of you, but if someone fights in a way that is compelling or entertaining to me, I'm a 'fan'. I watch fights. Not As the World Turns.
> 
> It's absolutely ridiculous and asinine to actively dislike a fighter for his behavior outside of the ring/cage while actively posting retarded warwagons after the other with zero knowledge of that fighter's personal life, who for we all know, was once involved in gang **** (looking at you Joe Son...oh wait...).


Exactly. I tend to like/have a degree of interest for a fighter who comes across as a cocky jerk because its pretty entertaining 



Dark Church said:


> Hughes/Serra means nothing now. The winner gets nothing and this fight doesn't have nearly as much excitement behind it. 17 months to late for me to give a rats ass.


I disagree with your opinion but w/e. The fact that its Hughes vs Serra should be able to garner at least some interest even if they aren't at the peak of their powers.


----------



## peers

I'm so excited to see Lyoto fight again. I was really hoping Rampage wouldn't be able to compete because I didn't want to have to wait another x amount of months before lyoto fought. I got some money riding on a couple fighters so i'll be staying up late to watch it live on a stream (or streams, since they often shut down a bunch of them and I have to stream hop all night).

3am can't get here soon enough.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> Does anyone think that they would do special attraction matches for fans? Maybe one last Liddell/Couture or one last Hughes/Penn if BJ loses the lightweight title. Fighters that are legends in the sport but maybe only have a hand full of fights left in them, fighters that are huge draws that aren't in the upper echelon of their division. Maybe start doing catch weight matches more often? I guess at that point it could come off as pathetic because they would only be fighting for a paycheck.


I thought they should have done Liddell/Couture 4 earlier this year (before Liddell/Rua) but I was a clear minority. Hughes/Penn would be an interesting fight since it's 1-1 but it's not like Penn is old. He's only 30 and doesn't have a lot of wars on his body so if he loses to Florian, he could easily fight his way back to a title shot without all the retirement talk. Problem is that fighters just don't want these "legends fights." They want to fight the top guys because they want to be top guys and they know that if they lose, they lost to an older guy likely past his prime so there's no "I lost but I lost to a young guy who was just quicker, stronger, and in his prime" excuse as a reason to keep fighting.

Anyone watch the weigh ins yesterday? Machida's broken English is so awesome. "PLEASE CHEER FOR ME!" He better win just so I can hear his post fight promo saying, "I LOVE MY FANS IN VEGAS!"


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Just did my UFC fantay for tonight lads, I don't know a lot about the undercard so I may not score too well.

Been watching TUF 4 and 6 in preperation for the Serra/Hughes fight too, I'm estatic.


----------



## bruteshot74

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Just did my UFC fantay for tonight lads, I don't know a lot about the undercard so I may not score too well.


It's cool. As long as you pick. I just made mine as well, I thought was not going to make it, got off work pretty late for a Saturday 

Fuck me. I did not make it I guess. Thought they accepted right up until the event started. Sorry guys...I missed picking at mmaplayground to...fuck my life.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Brute. You have failed me 

Are you gonna be on MSN tonight?


----------



## Dark Church

I remebered to do my MMAplayground picks yesterday luckily. Which was especially convienant considering Patt being added yesterday.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Brute. You have failed me
> 
> Are you gonna be on MSN tonight?


I shall try and come on after. Sorry AMP, I should have not waited till last minute, I got called in this morning or I would have done everything today with my day off :sad:


----------



## peers

By the way, Rogan is giving out undercard results (and main card when the time comes) on his twitter. Sounds like there are some good undercard fights judging by the results.


----------



## bruteshot74

Phillipe Nover lost to Kyle Bradley :lmao


----------



## Pala!

What time is this badboy starting? says 2am on the UFC's website.

^^^^

Nover lost?  Fuck, I done him on an accumilator bet.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> I shall try and come on after. Sorry AMP, I should have not waited till last minute, I got called in this morning or I would have done everything today with my day off :sad:


Meh. I'm honestly not too worried about it. I'm sure others didn't make their picks either.

Nover losing spells the end of his UFC career. If you're hyped as the next GSP/Silva and you can't beat Kyle Bradley then that's just sad. Was said to be an early stoppage though. Still.


----------



## Pala!

Yeah Rogan said it was a controversial stoppage.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

A lot of prelims ending early so we should get some extra fights tonight if the main card fights go short as well. I've got 3/5 main card fights going to decision though.


----------



## -Mystery-

Evans needs to win tonight. We need Evans/Jackson.


----------



## Pala!

Bets I done tonight. One gone already, Nover.

Yoshiyuk
Barry
Nover
Soszynski
Kaplan
Larson

All to win. Gone because of Nover.

---

Dragon
Hughes
Millar
McFedries
Sherk

All to win.

---

Serra KO of the Night. Got good odds on it, with his knockout power I had to. 

---

Machida Submission of the Night. Again, great odds on it. 22/1 I believe.

---

Dragon on Points
Millar by KO
Sherk KO

All to win by those methods.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm a Pat Barry fan, but he seriously needs to drop down to 205. When you're getting tapped by a guy who should be making a living as a brawler at your local tavern, who also happens to be a whopping 30 pounds heavier, then something needs to change.


----------



## peers

4 backstage streams of ufc lockerrooms and such. Pretty cool: http://www.ufc.com/multicast/


----------



## Pala!

peers said:


> 4 backstage streams of ufc lockerrooms and such. Pretty cool: http://www.ufc.com/multicast/


Great. Never seen that before. Pretty interesting to see how they prepere on their fights. Get a glimpse of their possible stragies.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

And here we go.


----------



## bruteshot74

Yeppers. Machida plz.

I stayed home for this one and spent the extra money


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sherk/Edgar could be a fun scrap or a boring lay n pray


----------



## bruteshot74

Sherk is known as Mr. Exciting now after his last fight.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm having a hard time choosing Edgar because he's quite undersized for 155 and Sherk is a hellacious guard passer with solid GnP. Sherk really isn't a finisher but due to the size disadvantage there's the chance for a Sherk blowout or at least a clear victory with little back-and-forth.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fickle fans. They'll turn on him again if he just dry humps Edgar for 15 minutes. I still hate him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Gave the first to Edgar. I expect Sherk to shoot this round.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Second to Edgar. No clue why Sherk hasn't even tried to shoot. Really impressed with Edgar's striking.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Got Edgar winning all 3. Really impressive performance.


----------



## bruteshot74

Frankie looked really good, I had it 29-28 for Edgar but still good nonetheless. Sherk should have tried to wrestle a bit more, he only really shot in that third round. Wonder who Edgar will get next, maybe loser of Guida vs. Sanchez.


----------



## Overrated

Wank why didnt he shoot. Sherk should not give a shit what the idiot fans think is boring.


----------



## Pala!

Sherk didn't shoot enough at all. Not sure what he was thinking, he got a sweet double leg and then bearly went for it again. Great win for Frankie, there is my main card bet gone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

He tried to shoot in the third round and got stuffed 2 outta 3 times and the one time he got him down, Edgar was right back up. Still thought he should have tried to shoot earlier but credit Edgar's takedown defense.


----------



## bruteshot74

I have not gave enough credit to Edgar. He looks like he could be a pretty legit guy at 155. Agree with Steve on him being pretty small for the weight but seemed to handle a monster 155'r pretty easily tonight.

Miller time now~!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> I have not gave enough credit to Edgar. He looks like he could be a pretty legit guy at 155. Agree with Steve on him being pretty small for the weight but seemed to handle a monster 155'r pretty easily tonight.
> 
> Miller time now~!


Ya, I thought the size would be his downfall like it was against Maynard but Sherk is as big as it gets at 155 and he handled him. Really impressed with everything from Edgar. Striking was good and he mixed things up, movement was great, and takedown defense was outstanding.

Sonnen has a weird charisma that I love about him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sonnen with a dominant first round.


----------



## Pala!

Millar with the second guillotine, he is really worn out though. See how easy Sonnen got out?


----------



## Overrated

anyone got the link to dana's twitter haha

Sonnen is just imposing his will on miller.


----------



## Pala!

http://m.twitter.com/danawhiteblog

^_^


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Pshh. Dana's twitter sucks. Follow me :side:

Another dominant round by Sonnen.


----------



## Overrated

I dont have twitter  i just wanted to see what Dana was writing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dominant performance by Sonnen


----------



## Pala!

Pretty handy for Sonnen, not too many problems except the submission attempts but they never looked very strong.


----------



## bruteshot74

*Yawn*

Pretty boring fight, but Sonnen did exactly what he had to. 

Professor X vs. McFedries is going to be over quick, like first minute quick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

If this fight goes to a decision then I'll be shocked.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Is it just me or has Joe Rogan been extra awesome on commentary tonight?


----------



## bruteshot74

They keep plugging Twitter, starting to get annoying tbf.


----------



## Overrated

Hes probably stoned :side:


----------



## Overrated

fuck me big power.


----------



## Pala!

Wow. Lmao.

That was an amazing TKO.


----------



## bruteshot74

Drew McFedries :hb:hb

Quick fight. Could have gone a little longer I think though. Seemed like Professor X was still pretty aware of the situation.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Drew McFedries :hb:hb
> 
> Quick fight. Could have gone a little longer I think though. Seemed like Professor X was still pretty aware of the situation.


No way. Dude was taking a beating and would have only gotten fucked up worse.


----------



## -Mystery-

Lol @ Machida.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> No way. Dude was taking a beating and would have only gotten fucked up worse.


So...

He did get fucking rocked several times but I still think he was aware of his surroundings and the situation. The last Sell fight was the exact same situation but Sell was way more fucked up, so I did agree with that stoppage. This one was justified, but saying that I still think it could have gone on a tad bit longer.


----------



## Pala!

Great display of punches there. 

Chin shot was really clean, Soszynski looking very good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> So...
> 
> He did get fucking rocked several times but I still think he was aware of his surroundings and the situation. The last Sell fight was the exact same situation but Sell was way more fucked up, so I did agree with that stoppage. This one was justified, but saying that I still think it could have gone on a tad bit longer.


Well. You're wrong.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Well. You're wrong.


GTFO 

Staredown for Hughes vs. Serra should be epic.


----------



## 5hadow

I cannot wait to see this fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

COUNTRY BOY CAN SURVIVE!

possibly for the last time ever


----------



## Rated R™

"Sugar" Rashad is taking it later tonight.


----------



## Pala!

Here we go, both guys looking in great shape.


----------



## Overrated

Hughes is fucked. He just asked if he got knocked down. Come on Serra.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Good and close first round


----------



## Rated R™

:lmao Hughes didn't know where his corner was and Serra pointing to it.


----------



## Pala!

I expect some kind on finish next round, just see it. Knockout or TKO.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

This was the fight I expected. Dominant round by Hughes. Serra is gonna come out swingin


----------



## Overrated

:lmao longo in the corner then. 1 big right and i can see hughes being in trouble again.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Really close fight. could go either way.


----------



## Pala!

Hughes raises Serra's arm, hmmm.


----------



## Overrated

Mazzagatti is a shit ref should of stood it up earlier. At least a split as well.


----------



## -Mystery-

WOOOOOO


----------



## 5hadow

Tough to say who won that.


----------



## Pala!

I scored that 29 - 30 to Serra myself.


----------



## bruteshot74

Thankfully Matt Hughes won. I did not want to see him retire yet, still think he has a bit in the tank. Not anywhere near the top and I think he loses every single on of those rematches he wants, but should be able to beat all those middle of the road guys.

The title reign of The Dragon begins soon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Hughes didn't look like he could compete with the top guys tonight.


----------



## Overrated

Hughes is a gatekeeper at best now. 

Please Machida fuck this wankstain up.


----------



## 5hadow

I'm picking Evans to win this one.


----------



## -Mystery-

The way Hughes talked it seems like he just wants to fight one more time.


----------



## bruteshot74

Overrated said:


> Hughes is a gatekeeper at best now.
> 
> Please Machida fuck this wankstain up.


Word. The Machida title reign will begin.


----------



## -Mystery-

Evans ftw plz.

Evans/Jackson > Machida/Jackson tbh.


----------



## 5hadow

-Mystery- said:


> Evans ftw plz.
> 
> Evans/Jackson > Machida/Jackson tbh.


This.

I would LOVE to see Rampage vs Evans.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Evans always looks so comfortable and relax. Worries me. Won't shock me if he wins though.


----------



## Overrated

Machida takes the first. Nice straight by him on Evans as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Evans is used to losing early rounds and coming back to win.


----------



## Pala!

So crisp from the Dragon. Rashad is having problems because he is backing off thinking that Machina won't come to him but he is and Lyoto is really hitting some nice shots.


----------



## Rated R™

MACHIDA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

THE DRAGON~!


----------



## bruteshot74

OMGGG~!

YES. The title reign begins. The Dragon is awesome


----------



## Overrated

OUT FUCKING COLD. GOODNIGHT.


----------



## -Mystery-

Fuck you Machida.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Aaaaand the Rampage/Evans money fight is outta here.....fack.


----------



## Pala!

MACHIDA!

Strikes were unbleievible. I give credit to Rashad for getting up after that first strike becaus ethat was on the chin but The Dragon just destroyed him. Watch Rashad's left leg collapse under him.


----------



## 5hadow

Dammit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

THE GREATEST MAN IN THE WORLD~!


----------



## Rush

Awesome. I love Machida even more now seeing as i fucking hate Evans ;D

Got to download this later


----------



## bruteshot74

:lmao

What a fucking awesome promo.

KARATE IS BACK AND THE DRAGON IS CHAMPION!

That was epic.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

WHAT A FUCKING EPIC PROMO~!

HE PLUGS THE AFTER PARTY~!

HATE THIS MAN AND YOU SUCK~!


----------



## Overrated

In his last 2 fights the guy has won me over tenfold.


----------



## bruteshot74

I must admit I have jumped on the bandwagon. He is great, winning over a lot of casual fans to which is great for him. Seems like he has made an effort to learn English which is great for his fanbase.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sorta looking forward to the Jackson/Machida build. 

No idea where Evans goes from here. Maybe vs. loser of Silva/Franklin.


----------



## AmEagle

Haha this is awesome. Machida is going to hold the belt a long time ex.Silva, Liddell, Hughes. I don't see Rampage fairing much better tbh.


----------



## peers

How can you not be a Machida fan? He's putting on (and finishing) exciting fights, and is cutting nice promo's in understandable english. 

I'm so happy he won. And to think people thought it was going to be a boring fight.

Machida seems to do best against top opponents. Soko/Ortiz/Thiago and now Rashad have all been good, entertaining fights, and Machida stopped 3 out of 4 of them.

Can't wait to see him fight again. I hope it's soon. Hopefully against Rampage. That'll be an interesting fight, but I see it going down very similar to this one we saw tonight.

MACHIDA!


----------



## -Mystery-

Picked this up from another forum so I'm not sure if it's legit. Hope it is though.



> After Sherk lost, he disappeared wearing his gloves and trunks, left the building and apparently went running down the street and was allegedly seen near the Hard Rock. He didn't say anything to anyone.


----------



## peers

^ Yes that's true, Dana confirms that Sherk story on his twitter.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sherk's probably my favorite fighter now then.


----------



## Overrated

Anderson silva should learn from his mate and learn some english. 

A great event in the end. Pissed at Sherk losing and Serra losing was dissapointing. But THE DRAGON makes up for that by shutting Evans off.


----------



## Dark Church

peers said:


> How can you not be a Machida fan? He's putting on (and finishing) exciting fights, and is cutting nice promo's in understandable english.
> 
> I'm so happy he won. And to think people thought it was going to be a boring fight.
> 
> Machida seems to do best against top opponents. *Soko*/Ortiz/Thiago and now Rashad have all been good, entertaining fights, and Machida stopped 3 out of 4 of them.
> 
> Can't wait to see him fight again. I hope it's soon. Hopefully against Rampage. That'll be an interesting fight, but I see it going down very similar to this one we saw tonight.
> 
> MACHIDA!



:lmao Sokodju was not a top opponent and he has proven that since. Machida has gained my respect though for finishing fights now. I have no clue who could beat him but a fight against Rampage should have great buildup. Rashad should face the winner of Silva/Franklin or Griffin/Silva.


----------



## peers

Dark Church said:


> :lmao Sokodju was not a top opponent and he has proven that since. Machida has gained my respect though for finishing fights now. I have no clue who could beat him but a fight against Rampage should have great buildup. Rashad should face the winner of Silva/Franklin or Griffin/Silva.


Hah, I know you're right, he's not a top opponent, but I wanted to beef up my arguement.


----------



## bruteshot74

Dark Church said:


> :lmao Sokodju was not a top opponent and he has proven that since. Machida has gained my respect though for finishing fights now. I have no clue who could beat him but a fight against Rampage should have great buildup. Rashad should face the winner of Silva/Franklin or Griffin/Silva.


At the time he was at around 8-10 on most people's top 10 list, so I would say he was a top opponent at that time. Quick KO's against Lil Nog & Arona can do that for a guy. He obviously has drastically fallen since that Machida fight, but still at one time he was a top guy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

How was Soko not a top opponent? In hindsight maybe he wasn't but coming into that fight, everyone thought Soko was the killer and he was coming off big knockouts over Arona and Lil Nog. It's revisionist history to say Soko wasn't a threat to Machida at the time.


----------



## Dark Church

Those guys were not top ten either. Sokodju just had a couple of impressive finishes and people went overboard with hype.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Nog and Arona weren't top 10 at the time?

Now I'm convinced you're just trolling.


----------



## Rated R™

Is this the promo?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G55MD-1RYyY


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Rated R™ said:


> Is this the promo?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G55MD-1RYyY&feature=channel_page


Yes. That would be the greatest promo in the history of history right there.


----------



## bruteshot74

Dark Church said:


> Those guys were not top ten either. Sokodju just had a couple of impressive finishes and people went overboard with hype.


What? I can see an argument for Lil Nog maybe because most would consider his only big win to be against Henderson but go take a look at Arona's record. The guy beat Wanderlei Silva in his prime, when he was destroying every man on the other side of the planet, Sakuraba, Ninja, Henderson and before that went the distance with Fedor.


----------



## Dark Church

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nog and Arona weren't top 10 at the time?
> 
> Now I'm convinced you're just trolling.


I can give you Nog but there is no way Arona was top ten at that time. He was 1-2 in his previous fights before Soko and hasn't fought since. One impresive win does not make you a top ten fighter. Especially when you have so little expierience.

Win 
Ricardo Arona KO (Punch) 
PRIDE 34 - Kamikaze 4/8/2007 1 1:59 

Win 
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira KO (Punch) 
PRIDE 33 - Second Coming 2/24/2007 1 0:23 

Loss 
Glover Teixeira KO (Punches) 
WEC 24 - Full Force 10/12/2006 1 1:41 

Win 
Paul Weremecki TKO (Head Kick and Punches) 
SF 17 - Hot Zone 8/5/2006 1 2:11 

Win 
Gary Padilla Decision (Split) 
TC 15 - Total Combat 15 7/15/2006 3 5:00 

That is not a top ten resume.


----------



## SteveMania

peers said:


> How can you not be a Machida fan? He's putting on (and finishing) exciting fights, and is cutting nice promo's in understandable english.
> 
> I'm so happy he won. And to think people thought it was going to be a boring fight.
> 
> Machida seems to do best against top opponents. Soko/Ortiz/Thiago and now Rashad have all been good, entertaining fights, and Machida stopped 3 out of 4 of them.
> 
> Can't wait to see him fight again. I hope it's soon. Hopefully against Rampage. That'll be an interesting fight, but I see it going down very similar to this one we saw tonight.
> 
> MACHIDA!



You're confusing the term 'appreciate' with 'enjoy'. Some appreciate the technicality in Machida's performances, but it doesn't necessarily mean that they enjoy it. You don't have to like something to appreciate it, and music is a great example of such. I don't enjoy the music of guitarist Yngwie Malmsteen but I appreciate the technical prowess and virtuosity that he shows in all of his work.

With that said, I'm a diehard fan of his and I'll share your joy. WAR MACHIDA!!!!

About Sokoudjou, he was regarded highly on several MMA publications at the time because of his wins over Arona and Rogerio, however he is far from elite. I won't devalue the win, but Machida disposed of an extremely green Sokoudjou and his recent ho-hum activity doesn't make Machida's win any sweeter.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I can give you Nog but there is no way Arona was top ten at that time. He was 1-2 in his previous fights before Soko and hasn't fought since. One impresive win does not make you a top ten fighter. Especially when you have so little expierience.
> 
> Win
> Ricardo Arona KO (Punch)
> PRIDE 34 - Kamikaze 4/8/2007 1 1:59
> 
> Win
> Antonio Rogerio Nogueira KO (Punch)
> PRIDE 33 - Second Coming 2/24/2007 1 0:23
> 
> Loss
> Glover Teixeira KO (Punches)
> WEC 24 - Full Force 10/12/2006 1 1:41
> 
> Win
> Paul Weremecki TKO (Head Kick and Punches)
> SF 17 - Hot Zone 8/5/2006 1 2:11
> 
> Win
> Gary Padilla Decision (Split)
> TC 15 - Total Combat 15 7/15/2006 3 5:00
> 
> That is not a top ten resume.



Go back to 2007 and yes that was Top 10, even Top 5 material by some outlets. The manner in which he beat them also consummated that notion.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Meh. It was dumb to bring up rankings because it's all subjective. I don't even care if Soko was a top 10 fighter at the time of the Machida fight or not. Fact is, Soko was coming off two impressive KOs over two legit and highly skilled guys. Was he over hyped? Probably. But coming into the Machida fight he was the favorite and everyone thought he was some killer. Machida tooled him. It was an impressive victory and his first legit victory where people went "this guy is for real."


----------



## Josh

Damn it. Horrible night for me.


----------



## peers

Is it just me, or does it look like Machida is constantly gassed?

I'm sure he's not, but it always looks like it to me.

Shogun vs. Rashad would be cool.

EDIT: Very emotional/passionate post interview with Machida. You can tell he's wanted this for a long long time.


----------



## TheEpidemic

Wow, that knockout from Lyoto was something. I was expecting it to go to the third round at least. Gotta applaud Lyoto though, beautiful work so far in the MMA world.


----------



## Role Model

thedragon. Is there anything he can't do? Disgustingly good performance, and the hype and dickriders he's going to get now will be huge, but it's deserved. Just a shame people took so long to see how awesome he is. 

And that promo, jesus christ, when he threw in the location of his afterparty I lost my shit totally. He's my hero, has been for quite sometime.

Dark Church bringing the lols in this thread, keep it up son.


----------



## Josh

With the news that Lyoto drinks his own urine, when he plugged the after-party, I imagined him going upto the bar and ordering a "urine on the rocks".


----------



## Ronsterno1

Man can no one hold the title for more than 1 fight? Rampage v Machida would be huge


----------



## AMPLine4Life

:lmao times 100 million trillion billion gillion zillion.


----------



## bruteshot74

:lmao

The flop he had reminded me of when Chuck KO'd Vernon White.


----------



## -Mystery-

peers said:


> Is it just me, or does it look like Machida is constantly gassed?
> 
> I'm sure he's not, but it always looks like it to me.
> 
> *Shogun vs. Rashad would be cool.*
> 
> EDIT: Very emotional/passionate post interview with Machida. You can tell he's wanted this for a long long time.


Yeah, it would.

Interested to see wheat happens with the top light heavyweights (Franklin, Shogun, Evans, and Griffin namely) in the next few months. One would have to think wins by Griffin and Franklin would pair them up for a potential title shot and then Shogun/Evans with Shogun getting a title shot with a win. However, I'd have to think Shogun and Griffin would meet for a title shot with a Griffin win and Franklin loss. Then, if Franklin wins and Griffin loses, you'd have to think Franklin/Shogun for a title shot is likely which would also set up a Griffin/Evans re-match. And if they both lose, well, lets not think about that. 

Basically the division is gonna be fucking insane over the next few months.


----------



## Myers

I have watched that fight five times now, when rashad falls it reminds me of when gonzaga took cro cop's head off and he awkwardly lands on the back of his leg.

I think we are finally going to see a fighter who can defend the LHW title, I can't think of anyone who can outright beat Lyoto. I can see him being like anderson silva and just dominating his division. He has Rampage next, who is always dangerous, but he shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## KingKicks

Myers said:


> I have watched that fight five times now, when rashad falls it reminds me of when gonzaga took cro cop's head off and he awkwardly lands on the back of his leg.


That was the first thing that came to my mind when I saw Rashad go down.

Just finished watching, hell of a performance from Lyoto and his speech afterwards obviously showed just how much he has wanted to be champion. Really emotional stuff.


----------



## Myers

UFC 104 is going to be at the Staples Center in Los Angeles, I can't wait. Last time was when hughes faced gracie, I paid 600 bucks for those tickets. Early rumors is Machida/Jackson if they don't become the coaches of TUF 10. The HW title could be defended against Kongo if he gets past Cain Valasquez in June.


----------



## Role Model

Fuck Kongo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> UFC 104 is going to be at the Staples Center in Los Angeles, I can't wait. Last time was when hughes faced gracie, I paid 600 bucks for those tickets. Early rumors is Machida/Jackson if they don't become the coaches of TUF 10. The HW title could be defended against Kongo if he gets past Cain Valasquez in June.


I think Machida/Jackson are almost locks to be the TUF coaches so that fight isn't happening until December. And chances are the winner of Couture/Nog will get the next shot at the HW title and I don't know if they'll be ready by 104 after their 102 fight.

After so many stacked cards (97-102) I think we're in for a slow period with 103 and 104.


----------



## Dark Church

I think if Kongo wins at 99 he is facing the winner of Mir/Lesnar. Couture/Norgueira could face the winner of that fight. They are older anyway and an extra month or two off won't be a big deal for them.


----------



## Overrated

Fuck the lhw title being on tuf again. Jesus just put to fighters who dont have a belt on the show.


----------



## Myers

Overrated said:


> Fuck the lhw title being on tuf again. Jesus just put to fighters who dont have a belt on the show.


They did this season. I personally don't think Machida would be a good coach for TUF. Rampage would be a good coach just because he makes great TV.


----------



## MITB

I can't see Rampage being a coach again so soon after last time and Machida just doesn't seem like he'd be good TV. I think there'd be a lack of rivalry there and that's no fun.

I do understand why Dana would consider Lyoto though, he needs to increase his exposure.

Personally, I'd like to see the UFC bring in Jake Shields and let him coach against GSP. Failing that, I'd go with Wandy and Anderson Silva from the existing roster.

Anyone, got any idea when a decisions being made?


----------



## SteveMania

I know that TUF brings in loads of fans and unlike many hardcores I'll readily admit that I watch it because I just can't turn down any MMA on TV, but I'm sick to death of the best fights being held up for weeks. The only thing that will make this manageable for me is getting to see Machida really work with guys in the gym and show some tidbits of his game more in-depth than we usually get. Beyond that, I just want the best fights to happen as soon as they can.


----------



## Josh

DREAM starts in just over an hour, can't wait.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Josie said:


> DREAM starts in just over an hour, can't wait.


SUPER HULK~!

How can anyone be disappointed by the prospect of Machida teaching a bunch of geeks MACHIDA KARATE? That has greatness written all over it. I gave up complaining about putting the division/titles on ice a long time ago.

I just signed up for MMAPlayground. Someone invite me to the WF Camp or some camp plz.


----------



## Josh

This is going to be so funny. 

Choi via kill.


----------



## Josh

Damn, he survived. He injured his knee thought I think


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Canseco didn't die. So I consider it a victory for him.


----------



## Josh

Is he entering to Lil' John?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Forrest Griffin used this walk in music (Lets Go by Trick Daddy, Lil Jon, and Twista) a couple times. He stopped using it after Jardine made him cry. Fun fact.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MARK HUNT


----------



## Josh

Mousassi is the man. Event has been great so far. Guy Mezger should have beat up Sokodju.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

KAWAJIRI VS. JZ~!

This fight should be awesome.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, it really cannot disapoint.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Now that the awesome wackiness is out of the way, we should be in for some good fights.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Opening Ceremony after the Super Hulk Tournament. Even Japan frowns upon the tournament.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Josie said:


> tbh, the 1st round was basically a freak-show.


Ya. But it was the greatest freak show ever.


----------



## Josh

tbh, the 1st round was basically a freak-show.


----------



## Josh

How are you quoting me from the future? And yes it was great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Josie said:


> How are you quoting me from the future? And yes it was great.


Because I'm awesome.

Kawajiri with a rather dominant performance.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, fight wasn't great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Yeah. Pretty disappointing. 

FEATHERWEIGHT GP NEXT~! Should be some good fights.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Tokoro vs. Cullum was an awesome fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Maeda/Takaya was a fun fight with a really good finish.


----------



## Rush

Going to download this show when my internet decides to be good again


----------



## Josh

This should be a good ground fight, hopefully.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Josie said:


> This should be a good ground fight, hopefully.


That or they'll just stalemate each other, leading to a rather boring fight.


----------



## Josh

Aussie commentator plugs Sherdog so much.


----------



## Josh

Jesus, that was horrible.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Josie said:


> Jesus, that was horrible.


I almost fell asleep.

at least KID FUCKIN YAMAMOTO is next.


----------



## Josh

Fight will be awesome, hopefully Joe Warren gets destroyed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Warren has a decent chance with Kid coming off a huge fuckin layoff and a bunch of surgeries. Still. This is KID FUCKIN YAMAMOTO~! so he should destroy this geek.


----------



## Josh

Yamamoto has better dance moves than KING MO.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Josie said:


> Yamamoto has better dance moves than KING MO.


Too bad he lost, unlike KING MO.

Pretty big upset.


----------



## Josh

Wow, I'm shocked. I don't agree with the decision, but props to Warren for a good fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Miller vs. Jacre. At least the antics of Miller will be entertaining.


----------



## Josh

Could be a good night for Team Quest, can't see it though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Now this entrance owns KING MO's


----------



## Josh

Miller still sucks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

How can you dislike a man that incorporates dancing Japanese school girls into his entrance?


----------



## Josh

Did Jarce just get a yellow card?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

What a horrible ending.


----------



## Josh

God dammit, this was like K-1 where Badr Hari got DQ'd. Major anti-climax. I can't see how the kick was accidental.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Boy are the Japanese fans probably pissed. A shitty Fernandes/Imanari fight, Yamamoto losing, and Miller/Souza ending like that.

At least the SUPER HULK TOURNAMENT ruled.


----------



## Josh

It did rule, despite there not being any real competition for Mousasi, really.

I enjoyed the show, I guess. 4 and 1/2 hours of MMA for free, I'm not gonna complain.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Alright, I just set up a WF MMA Camp on MMAPlayground. If you're on the site, give me your username and I'll send you an invite. If you're not on the site, feel free to sign up.


----------



## SteveMania

Kid lost not because he's a sucky grappler (which he isn't anyways) but because he's not very effective off his back and happened to fight a Greco world champ. He's a sick wrestler, strong as hell for 135, and his top control is stifling. Add in the GnP and you have a guy that's very effective on the mat as long as he's in top position and that's the key. He's an outstanding wrestler who just isn't used to working from his back because there aren't many guys who are going to plant him there and he just happened to be fighting a Greco world champ this morning who was an even better wrestler.

An example of a wrestler with shit submission ability would be Kos when he first debuted on TUF. He got takedowns on Sanchez but because of his poor overall knowledge of submissions and positions he was being constantly threatened and swept. That's white belt level grappling in a nutshell whereas Kid has one weak aspect to his floor game, which is working off of his back.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> Alright, I just set up a WF MMA Camp on MMAPlayground. If you're on the site, give me your username and I'll send you an invite. If you're not on the site, feel free to sign up.


Hit me up, same username as here.


----------



## Dark Church

Dream has as much credability for an MMA company as Elite XC did which isn't much. They booked Jose Canseco which took away whatever credability they had left. I reccomend any fighter with talent get the hell out of there before their career is eaten alive.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Alright, I just set up a WF MMA Camp on MMAPlayground. If you're on the site, give me your username and I'll send you an invite. If you're not on the site, feel free to sign up.


bruteshot74

I am fourth for secondary league right now. If can do good at Strikeforce card I will win some money 

Have not watched any of the Dream card yet but alot of it was making me lol. Kid lost, title fight was no contest, some upsets and the Super Hulk tournament as a whole was a laugh.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Dream has as much credability for an MMA company as Elite XC did which isn't much. They booked Jose Canseco which took away whatever credability they had left. I reccomend any fighter with talent get the hell out of there before their career is eaten alive.



What about the times Pride brought in goons like Giant Silva? Or Zulu? How about the time Bob Sapp was brought in to fight a then-considered God-like Nog? Or when K-1 pit a 155 pound Genki Sudo against Butterbean? What about Yoshiako Yatsu being used as a sacrificial lamb?

Get real.

If you can't differentiate the premise of MMA in Japan in comparison to the States (which is to say the freakshow angle has forever been a mainstay in the land of the rising sun - catering to the Japanese audience because entertainment has always been a penchant), then you're a Goddamn fool.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Invited everyone who asked thus far. Thanks guys.

DREAM is pretty cursed. They wanted Aoki to win the Lightweight GP and he lost in the finals, Mousasi wins the Middleweight GP and then vacates the belt, the big Cro Cop vs. Overeem fight ended in a no contest, Kid was supposed to win the Featherweight GP and he lost in his first fight, Miller vs. Souza for the vacant Middleweight title ended in a no contest, and I'm sure other things have gone wrong for the organization.

The Super Hulk Tournament is a bright spot as far as I'm concerned. Plus it's Japan. We've come to expect this shit. Just enjoy it for what it is. The only disappointment is that they didn't get Kimbo Slice for the tournament.


----------



## Myers

The only thing I enjoy about dream is that it is free on HDnet, it is 4 hours free of decent mma. I think the super hulk tournament is retarded, but I was never a fan of no limit heavyweights. Hong man choi vs conseco was brutal to watch, it reminded me of some freak show where you got to watch a person with no skill fight a giant with massive punching power.

The featherweight bouts were ok, I thought kid would put this away in the first round. Are they ever going to get a middleweight champion? They just have the worst luck when it comes to there promotion.


----------



## Overrated

AMPLine4Life said:


> Alright, I just set up a WF MMA Camp on MMAPlayground. If you're on the site, give me your username and I'll send you an invite. If you're not on the site, feel free to sign up.


Overrated.


----------



## BDFW

AMPLine4Life said:


> Alright, I just set up a WF MMA Camp on MMAPlayground. If you're on the site, give me your username and I'll send you an invite. If you're not on the site, feel free to sign up.


Ill join, my username is BDFW


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> What about the times Pride brought in goons like Giant Silva? Or Zulu? How about the time Bob Sapp was brought in to fight a then-considered God-like Nog? Or when K-1 pit a 155 pound Genki Sudo against Butterbean? What about Yoshiako Yatsu being used as a sacrificial lamb?
> 
> Get real.
> 
> If you can't differentiate the premise of MMA in Japan in comparison to the States (which is to say the freakshow angle has forever been a mainstay in the land of the rising sun - catering to the Japanese audience because entertainment has always been a penchant), then you're a Goddamn fool.


I know it is different but that doesn't make it legit. MMA in Japan is and has always been overrated anyway. Look at what happened to a good chunk of the guys from PRIDE after it closed. Sure some of them like Fedor, Henderson, Rampage and Barnett have continued to have success. Cro Cop, Soko, Wanderlei, Gomi, Nogueira, Kang and Shogun haven't been what they were advertised to be. I think MMA in Japan is overrated because for every true great fighter you have three that were just overrated.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Cro Cop was getting worked by Overeem even when he want back to Japan.

Wanderlei was arguably fading before he left Japan after losses to Mirko and Hendo.

Gomi never left Japan so I don't know what you're talking about there.

Nogueira is 2-1 in the UFC and won the Interim title.

Kang was 3-3 in his last 6 before entering the UFC and is now 1-1. So he's pretty much exactly as advertised.

Shogun is 2-1 in the UFC and only lost to Griffin. 

So I must be missing your point or something.


----------



## Dark Church

Shogun was supposed to be the best Light Heavyweight in the world and has only looked good once. It was also against a Chuck Liddell who would lose to Matt Hamill if they fought right now. Nogueira may be 2-1 but if Herring wasn't such an idiot he would be 1-2. Cro Cop got worked by Overeem post UFC though so my point still stands. Gomi didn't leave which I forgot when I made the list. Wanderlei was still expected to be great in the UFC and he hasn't been and Kang was supposed to be a top ten Middleweight and he hasn't been either.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Shogun is still 2-1. He looked horrible against Coleman but was coming off over a year layoff and multiple knee surgeries. In the end, he still won. He beat Liddell who maybe isn't the Chuck Liddell of 06 but I think you're crazy in thinking Hamill could beat Liddell right now. Shogun is also arguably one fight away from a title shot. So I fail to see how he's been a bust.

Nogueira still won. So he's still 2-1. Don't discredit him for Herring not finishing him. 

Cro Cop was a UFC bust but still went back to Japan where people thought he would be great again and didn't look so hot. 

Who expected Wanderlei to be great? Everyone thought he should retire if he lost to Liddell. He lost to Liddell but probably ended up winning over more people in the end. Murdered Jardine. And lost to Jackson. He was 1-2 in his last 3 PRIDE fights and he's 1-2 in his last 3 UFC fights.

Kang hasn't had the time to be a top UFC Middleweight. He was dominating Belcher until he made his usual mental error and then he beat Xavier. As I said, he was 3-3 coming into the UFC and now he's 1-1.

Why is Henderson on the list of those who succeeded? He's 2-2 in the UFC with a win over Palhares and a really close decision over Franklin. Not like he's really lighting the world on fire based on your list of him succeeding but others failing.

I think you're putting too much stock into other peoples expectations instead of looking at things realistically.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Those Pride wars really took there toll, but u know with someone like wanderlai win or lose your going to have an entertaining fight. Nog v Couture im also really looking forward 2, with the winner almost certainly back into title contention. Isnt Cro Cop fighting again soon in the UFC 2?


----------



## Rush

Ronsterno1 said:


> Those Pride wars really took there toll, but u know with someone like wanderlai win or lose your going to have an entertaining fight. Nog v Couture im also really looking forward 2, with the winner almost certainly back into title contention. Isnt Cro Cop fighting again soon in the UFC 2?


Yeah, Crop Cop is fighting Al-Turk at UFC 99


----------



## Ronsterno1

Sticksy said:


> Yeah, Crop Cop is fighting Al-Turk at UFC 99


Surely he can put AL-Turk away i mean i know hes lost his way last 2 years but Al-Turk should be easy prey.


----------



## Rush

He should be able to win, but you never know i suppose.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I know it is different but that doesn't make it legit. MMA in Japan is and has always been overrated anyway. Look at what happened to a good chunk of the guys from PRIDE after it closed. Sure some of them like Fedor, Henderson, Rampage and Barnett have continued to have success. Cro Cop, Soko, Wanderlei, Gomi, Nogueira, Kang and Shogun haven't been what they were advertised to be. I think MMA in Japan is overrated because for every true great fighter you have three that were just overrated.



Good point, and by 'good point' I mean 'terrible'.

Mirko, Sokoudjou, Wand, Gomi, Nog, Kang and Shogun aren't freakshows, which is what we were discussing. So your point is already negated. Their success antiquated from Japan, and as AMP pointed out Gomi still competes in the land of the rising sun, has varied for a gamut of reasons. Inexperience and raw talent (Sokoudjou), significance of training solely in a ring when competing in a cage (Mirko - also the struggle to cut off an opponent inside a cage, something much more advantageous in a ring), accumulation of beating after beating which has effected reflexes/timing/speed (Wand and Nog), dealing with a career-threatening injury (Shogun), and being a flake (Kang).

The abject stupidity in your post is rampant because you also list fighters that have been successful since Pride went down, but the rest are overrated because they haven't garnered the same response. That is impressively wrong.

Their 'success' in Japan is not indicative of Japanese MMA being overrated (which in itself is an utterly stupid conjecture), but how each fighter has gone through specific motions/changes/problems as mentioned above. I can't stand the Japanophile nerds that cling to whatever organizational 'Pride vs. UFC' talk out there, but I also despise people that make outrageous claims like this one, stating that MMA in Japan is overrated without any facts or observations other than listing fighters that have each gone through, or currently are going through their own plights.





AMPLine4Life said:


> Alright, I just set up a WF MMA Camp on MMAPlayground. If you're on the site, give me your username and I'll send you an invite. If you're not on the site, feel free to sign up.



Hit me up at SteveMania.


----------



## Dark Church

AMPLine4Life said:


> Shogun is still 2-1. He looked horrible against Coleman but was coming off over a year layoff and multiple knee surgeries. In the end, he still won. He beat Liddell who maybe isn't the Chuck Liddell of 06 but I think you're crazy in thinking Hamill could beat Liddell right now. Shogun is also arguably one fight away from a title shot. So I fail to see how he's been a bust.
> 
> Nogueira still won. So he's still 2-1. Don't discredit him for Herring not finishing him.
> 
> Cro Cop was a UFC bust but still went back to Japan where people thought he would be great again and didn't look so hot.
> 
> Who expected Wanderlei to be great? Everyone thought he should retire if he lost to Liddell. He lost to Liddell but probably ended up winning over more people in the end. Murdered Jardine. And lost to Jackson. He was 1-2 in his last 3 PRIDE fights and he's 1-2 in his last 3 UFC fights.
> 
> Kang hasn't had the time to be a top UFC Middleweight. He was dominating Belcher until he made his usual mental error and then he beat Xavier. As I said, he was 3-3 coming into the UFC and now he's 1-1.
> 
> Why is Henderson on the list of those who succeeded? He's 2-2 in the UFC with a win over Palhares and a really close decision over Franklin. Not like he's really lighting the world on fire based on your list of him succeeding but others failing.
> 
> I think you're putting too much stock into other peoples expectations instead of looking at things realistically.


Henderson could go either way I just said positive due to a two fight win streak and his very impresive performance against Anderson. I was also specifically referencing expectations as a whole and not mine. I didn't expect anything from PRIDE guys until they proved they could fight in a cage. I also still believe that MMA needs to occur in a cage to be considered MMA since it was created to take place in a cage. I am sure someone can come up with an excuse as to why I am wrong but in 1993 MMA was officially created and it was put in a cage.


----------



## Josh

> [The illegal kick] was a mistake. Jacare calls me a clown and disrespects me all the time, headbutted me and opened a cut on my eye. If he could’ve done it to me, he would have. I’ll beat the shit out of him legally next time. What’s he gonna do? Submit me? LOL Kayo me? LMMFAO. Brazillian nuthuggers can suck my mother fuckin dick, that gets more pussy than any one of you could imagine, due to my MTV show, my good looks, and my tons of money. How is that for classy? Oh you know what, I don’t give a fuck what you think, I’m the fucking man. What was your down syndrome Brazillian gonna break? NOTHING. Bitch ass had me on the ground for 3 seconds. Let me get my bread for fucking him up in a rematch, and watch you all cry about how I “don’t respect the sport.” In the words of Dana White, “Fuck you you fucking ****.” Go jerk off to TUF.


Jason Miller on 'Brazilian nuthuggers.


----------



## AmEagle

LMAO at Mayhem, always entertaining to hear him talk, especially about a difficult situation like that was.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I also still believe that MMA needs to occur in a cage to be considered MMA since it was created to take place in a cage. I am sure someone can come up with an excuse as to why I am wrong but in 1993 MMA was officially created and it was put in a cage.



LOL.

Pancrase and Shooto came before the UFC, and both have used the traditional ring as the centerpiece of combat (even though fights in Pancrase were initially worked because it took off from the pro 'rasslin root).

Ring or cage, that has very little to do with the slumps you've been seeing from Shogun (accumulation of injuries - even though he looked stellar against Chuck), Wand and Nog (rapid decline and lack of timing, speed, reflexes after countless wars), Kang (just a very talented flake) and Sokoudjou (green as fuck). Mirko would be the only exception solely because he happens to thrive off of cornering his opposition and inside a cage it's much harder to cut anyone off, but even beyond that it's apparent he lost a step or two at some point after starching Wand in the OWGP.

MMA was not meant to be held only inside a cage and even suggesting that is just plain fucking absurd.


----------



## asdf122345

I been hearing that Frank Trigg sign a new deal with the UFC. Is this true?


----------



## Overrated

Trigg is back in the UFC. Bit strange but i dont mind watching him fight so what the hell.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

asdf122345 said:


> I been hearing that Frank Trigg sign a new deal with the UFC. Is this true?


Trigg himself confirmed it so I would assume it's true. 

Sort of shocking since the belief was Dana and Trigg hated each other but I'm all for the move. I'm not a fan of Trigg or anything but he's a relatively well known fighter who adds depth to the division. I don't think he'll be champion or anything since GSP already smoked him once and I think GSP has improved since that time while Trigg has declined. 

The best part about this is that it keeps him from doing any type of commentary, which I find him horrible at.

I've sent MMAPlayground invites to everyone whose asked. If you didn't get one or still want in, let me know.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> I've sent MMAPlayground invites to everyone whose asked. If you didn't get one or still want in, let me know.


Going to have a camp full of jobbers AMP :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Going to have a camp full of jobbers AMP :side:


We already have You, Ben, and Nick and I'm expecting Josh to join. So it's already a camp full of jobbers.

Our slogan is MACHIDA KARATE though. So how can we lose?


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> We already have You, Ben, and Nick and I'm expecting Josh to join. So it's already a camp full of jobbers.
> 
> Our slogan is MACHIDA KARATE though. So how can we lose?


http://www.mmaplayground.com/profile/bruteshot74

This says other wise. Top earner and top scorer for WEC 40


----------



## AMPLine4Life

WEC 40 was in April. It's May. Quit living in the past.


----------



## bruteshot74

All I have is the past


----------



## Rush

Hey amp, fuck you  although my tipping has been pretty dodgy lately :/ 

:lmao @ miller. Always good for a quote


----------



## Overrated

Ye so Rampage has put this on his twitter page "Packing my stuff to move to Vegas to coach TUF!!" 

But Machida's camp has said he is not going to be a coach and his website says hes fighting rampage in september http://lyotomachida.net/Lyoto_Machida/Welcome.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> Ye so Rampage has put this on his twitter page "Packing my stuff to move to Vegas to coach TUF!!"
> 
> But Machida's camp has said he is not going to be a coach and his website says hes fighting rampage in september http://lyotomachida.net/Lyoto_Machida/Welcome.html


Evans and Jackson are going to be the coaches and Jackson is going to fight Machida in September when I think TUF debuts on TV. 

What a stupid situation. Jackson could be on the show as champion but never recognized and if he beats Machida, I can't see Evans vs. Jackson in December for the title. Maybe if Jackson loses to Machida, they do Evans vs. Jackson as it would make sense and have the TUF build but I dunno, just not a fan of this whole thing. I would rather them ice the title and division for Machida/Jackson. 

I think Evans is the first fighter since Ken Shamrock to get the TUF gig despite coming off a loss but at least Shamrock's loss was a full year earlier and there was an actual rivalry between Tito/Ken.


----------



## MITB

I really don't understand the decision for Rampage and Evans to coach. Is it all official or speculation?


----------



## -Mystery-

RAMPAGE AND EVANS AS COACHES~!!! WOOO.

Finally, a reason to watch TUF.


----------



## Myers

I knew Machida wouldn't be a coach, he isn't an exciting person. Rashad and Rampage will make a great season. I can just see all the shit Rampage will say to rashad about the one sided beating he took.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm interested to see where this mess leads. Best case scenario of course would be Rampage losing to Machida then Evans/Rampage can happen in December. However, if Rampage were to win, it wouldn't make much sense still not to go with Evans/Rampage in December given all the build they'll have with TUF. Although, Evans wouldn't exactly deserve a title shot. Of course, Evans could always fight in September as well and win thus making a title shot seem 'earned', but he could always lose, which just creates a bigger mess. Dana and co. really put themselves in a corner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> I'm interested to see where this mess leads. Best case scenario of course would be Rampage losing to Machida then Evans/Rampage can happen in December. However, if Rampage were to win, it wouldn't make much sense still not to go with Evans/Rampage in December given all the build they'll have with TUF. Although, Evans wouldn't exactly deserve a title shot. Of course, Evans could always fight in September as well and win thus making a title shot seem 'earned', but he could always lose, which just creates a bigger mess. Dana and co. really put themselves in a corner.


This was my thinking as well. Best case scenario is Machida beating Jackson in September to set up Jackson/Evans in December with the winner needing a victory to get back on track. They can't possibly justify Jackson/Evans in December for the belt since the last time we saw Rashad he was out cold with his eyes rolled back. Unless, as you said, they give Evans a fight in September and he wins but I think he needs to beat someone like Shogun to earn the title shot. Cause right now I'd put Shogun and the winner of Griffin/Silva ahead of Evans for a title shot against Jackson.

And are people really excited about Evans and Jackson as coaches? I think the season loses a lot of steam being set up this way and I thought Jackson kind pretty bland when he coached against Griffin because you could tell he didn't want to be there and he said he'd never do it again and to me, Evans just comes off so forced that I find him unwatchable. Would have much rather watched Machida teach a bunch of geeks MACHIDA KARATE for 13 weeks. Plus it would have been the only way we'll ever see Machida lose.


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> This was my thinking as well. Best case scenario is Machida beating Jackson in September to set up Jackson/Evans in December with the winner needing a victory to get back on track. They can't possibly justify Jackson/Evans in December for the belt since the last time we saw Rashad he was out cold with his eyes rolled back. Unless, as you said, they give Evans a fight in September and he wins but I think he needs to beat someone like Shogun to earn the title shot. Cause right now I'd put Shogun and the winner of Griffin/Silva ahead of Evans for a title shot against Jackson.
> 
> And are people really excited about Evans and Jackson as coaches? I think the season loses a lot of steam being set up this way and I thought Jackson kind pretty bland when he coached against Griffin because you could tell he didn't want to be there and he said he'd never do it again and to me, Evans just comes off so forced that I find him unwatchable. Would have much rather watched Machida teach a bunch of geeks MACHIDA KARATE for 13 weeks. Plus it would have been the only way we'll ever see Machida lose.


Yeah, I definitely agree that Evans would have to beat someone of quality in order to earn a shot. As much as I'd like to see Rampage win the title again, for the sake of the division, I hope Machida wins.

I'm mainly excited for Jackson and Evans as coaches because of stare down they had in March. These two have the potential to provide for some entertaining television, although it could go the complete opposite way. Hopefully Jackson imitates Evans getting knocked out. That would be 100% win.


----------



## AgeOfRKO24

I don't see how Rampage has a shot now against Machida kind of reminds me of Manny knocking out Hatton so badly and that Mayweather doesn't stand a chance just like Jackson, but you never know considering these guys training and work ethics. For all we know we may get an upset whenever they do decide to fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

I think Jackson has the best chance of anyone thus far of beating Machida. If he wins, it'll probably be via decision, but the power he possesses is just incredible. I know the same was said about Evans and his power, but I truly think if Jackson catches up to Machida just once, it could very well be lights out for Machida.


----------



## SteveMania

Rashad is faster than Rampage, his footwork is a little better, he hits hard, he has a better shot, and his amateur credentials are better. On the flipside his boxing is nowhere near as sharp as Quinton's, he's not as big or strong, Rampage's lack of bigtime amateur credentials belie the fact that he is a very powerful wrestler particularly from the clinch, and his strength and aggression on the ground make up for the fact that his BJJ has never been fundamentally strong.

I'm not really sure who I'd pick in a fight between the two but I don't think that Rampage has the chops to stifle Machida, or at least doesn't have a much greater chance than Rashad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I think Jackson has a better chance against Machida than Evans simply because he has a more natural punching power (Evans has speed power, Jackson just has power) and he's a better fighter in the clinch than Evans. Ortiz and even Nakamura had some success against Machida when they were able to clinch with him and dirty box a little. It's all easier said than done though. I still think if they fought that Machida would win.

But now the rumor is it's going to be Shogun vs. Machida in September since Jackson won't really have time to train after filming TUF. Jackson confirmed that he had his choice of Machida or Evans as the opposing coach and he went with Evans. So he's either an idiot for turning down a title shot in order to settle a feud that has soured after UFC 98 or he's ducking Machida.


----------



## -Mystery-

Wow. Shocking turn of events if the rumors are true. I don't know what Rampage is thinking turning down a title shot cause if Evans beats him, it's back to square one for Rampage. As you said, either he really wants to fight Evans or he doesn't think he can beat Machida. I think it's probably a little bit of both.

I'm guessing win or lose, Franklin and Griffin will probably fight.


----------



## SteveMania

Rashad or Cane are really the only two fights that make sense for Shogun at the moment because everyone else is tied up. I think Shogun beats Banha because he's faster, has the chin to take his shots, and his ground game is leagues ahead of Cane's. Cane can win of course because he hits hard and his Muay Thai is solid, but I think Shogun looked improved even in his old form against Chuck and I think he's just a notch above Banha in striking as well.

Shogun and Rashad is a dangerous fight for Shogun though and I'm not really sure how it goes, particularly since Shogun has only had one fight since apparently overcoming the injuries and rehabs and such. I've almost exclusively picked against Rashad in all his bouts and obviously been wrong until the other night, but I think it was a case of overestimating his opponents rather than underestimating him.

I realize he's a very talented fighter with some top-notch physical gifts but I've just never been sold on his complete game. He's very, very fast, but his hands are wild and sloppy as he throws nothing but winging hooks and overhands. No jabs, nothing to set up the power, just loop it out there if they get close. His footwork is given high praise but that's something I agree with most pundits on. He's fluid and he does indeed move very well, which gives the impression that his stand-up is more polished than it is.

On the other hand you have Shogun who is also fast when he's at his peak (not as fast as Rashad), but also wild at times, too. I used to not like Shogun's hands much as he didn't like to bring his guard back up after throwing a jab or an uppercut, not to mention an over-reliance on hooks and overhands much like Rashad but he changed a lot before he fought Coleman and it actually looked good against Chuck. Also, Shogun has outstanding kicks, very powerful and fast, an excellent inside game based on his clinch, and he strings together very good combinations unlike Rashad who loads up on single shots. I also feel Shogun has made a lot of improvements such as actually bringing his hands to his face, his footwork is now fluid and light like a boxer's rather than the traditional Thai three-step walk that he used to use, not to mention he's coming in shape again.

On the feet, I like Shogun to control the striking barring a massive one-hitter quitter from Rashad which is quite possible given his speed and power. On the ground, I'm not sure because Rashad will indeed get it there if he wants and he does have good ground-and-pound in addition to quality submission defense. On the other hand, Shogun is a great BJJ fighter, highly underrated by most, and he's very unorthodox with the attention he gives to an opponent's legs and the set-ups to get those subs.

Basically, I don't know who to favor in the last fight but I'd damn sure love to see it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Rashad and Cane might make the most sense for Shogun but it looks as if he's getting the first crack at Machida in September or October.

So Jackson turned down a title shot to coach TUF, which he hated doing the first time around and settle the score with Rashad. I'm convinced Quinton Jackson is the dumbest fighter ever.

Edit: Jackson said via twitter that he wanted Evans over Machida because it's a bigger money fight. I'm not even sure I can agree with that. He would have been on the December PPV either way, which is going to draw well no matter what since they always stack the card. And he would have made more money as champion than with a win over Evans. 

Jackson fears MACHIDA KARATE.


----------



## Overrated

Fucking WAR SHOGUN if he faces Machida. Rampage/Evans on TUF is better than Machida/Rampage imo.

Fuck that Rampage will knock out rashad and then we will get Shogun vs Rampage II.


----------



## -Mystery-

It's gonna be interesting to see how the division breaks down and who ends up earning a title shot for December unless for some reason the winner of Machida/Shogun doesn't fight in December, but that just doesn't make a whole lot of sense. I'm guessing the best case scenario would be Griffin and Franklin wins with them two fighting in early October.

I'd also like to see who handles Rampage's finances because he'd be making more in a title fight than a non-title fight, it's simple logic really.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

I'm dissapointed Rampage didn't take the Title Fight but hey it works out since I'm a big Shogun fan also.

Plus yea I'd rather watch Jackson/Evans then Jackson/Machida especially with Jackson hyping up the fight BLACK ON BLACK CRIME~!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> It's gonna be interesting to see how the division breaks down and who ends up earning a title shot for December unless for some reason the winner of Machida/Shogun doesn't fight in December, but that just doesn't make a whole lot of sense. I'm guessing the best case scenario would be Griffin and Franklin wins with them two fighting in early October.
> 
> I'd also like to see who handles Rampage's finances because he'd be making more in a title fight than a non-title fight, it's simple logic really.


Nah. Best case scenario is Griffin beats Anderson Silva and gets the title shot. If Griffin beats Silva, he won't need to win another fight to earn a title shot. He'll have a win over the UFC touted best fighter in the world and if Machida wins you play the "Griffin defeated the best pound for pound fighter in the world, can he beat the undefeated best 205 fighter in the world?" and if Shogun wins there's the obvious rematch storyline.

I'm not sure you need that fight in December either. December will have Evans vs. Jackson and likely Mir/Lesnar vs. Nog/Couture. There's no point in putting Machida/Shogun vs. Griffin on the card. If it's Machida/Shogun vs. Franklin then fine but the Griffin fight would do a huge buyrate on its own and UFC shouldn't waste that. I think they would be better off doing that fight Super Bowl weekend.

The talk is also Shogun/Machida in October now. And if that's the case, it would be a rather quick turnaround for the winner and they might not want the fight in fear of over-training.


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> Nah. Best case scenario is Griffin beats Anderson Silva and gets the title shot. If Griffin beats Silva, he won't need to win another fight to earn a title shot. He'll have a win over the UFC touted best fighter in the world and if Machida wins you play the "Griffin defeated the best pound for pound fighter in the world, can he beat the undefeated best 205 fighter in the world?" and if Shogun wins there's the obvious rematch storyline.
> 
> I'm not sure you need that fight in December either. December will have Evans vs. Jackson and likely Mir/Lesnar vs. Nog/Couture. There's no point in putting Machida/Shogun vs. Griffin on the card. If it's Machida/Shogun vs. Franklin then fine but the Griffin fight would do a huge buyrate on its own and UFC shouldn't waste that. I think they would be better off doing that fight Super Bowl weekend.
> 
> The talk is also Shogun/Machida in October now. And if that's the case, it would be a rather quick turnaround for the winner and they might not want the fight in fear of over-training.


Yeah, I suppose Griffin would be next in line if he beats Anderson. Makes a lot of sense actually. 

Again agreed, Griffin vs. winner of Shogun/Machida would probably be best set for Super Bowl weekend. Dana would probably want another title match on the December show though. Silva/Silva for the middleweight title perhaps?

However, wtf happens in Anderson wins. I think him and Machida are friends so I'm not sure if they would want to fight each other.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Penn/Florian vs. Sanchez/Guida could be slotted in December, GSP/Alves vs. Hughes (if Alves is champ) or Fitch or Swick or just anyone worthy since GSP is the draw anyway, or Silva vs. Marquadt/Maia. Those are all fights that are good secondary main event title fights.

If Silva beats Griffin then I dunno what they do with him. He already said he won't fight Machida so I guess he could fuck around in the 205 division some more without getting a title shot. Maybe Couture drops down to 205 if he loses to Nog to fight Silva.

If Shogun is champ then they should do Wandy vs. Anderson vs. Shogun, triple threat, PRIDE rules, last man standing to see who the Chute Box king is once and for all.


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> Penn/Florian vs. Sanchez/Guida could be slotted in December, GSP/Alves vs. Hughes (if Alves is champ) or Fitch or Swick or just anyone worthy since GSP is the draw anyway, or Silva vs. Marquadt/Maia. Those are all fights that are good secondary main event title fights.
> 
> If Silva beats Griffin then I dunno what they do with him. He already said he won't fight Machida so I guess he could fuck around in the 205 division some more without getting a title shot. Maybe Couture drops down to 205 if he loses to Nog to fight Silva.
> 
> *If Shogun is champ then they should do Wandy vs. Anderson vs. Shogun, triple threat, PRIDE rules, last man standing to see who the Chute Box king is once and for all.*


Win.

Just e-mail Dana now with the idea.


----------



## Myers

The winner of Nog/Couture will not get a title shot, it will probably go to the winner of cain/kongo since they both have nice win streaks and have been waiting for their turns at the title. 

Assuming Shogun gets the next tile fight, this is how I see the future LHW fights shaping up. If forrest beats Silva (It won't happen)he gets the next shot, taking down the middleweight king will get him am automatic title fight, just like when he beat shogun. If Rich Franklin wins, he will get a fight against the winner of Thiago/Jardine and the winner of that could get a future shot. Winner of TUF coaches gets a future title shot, and finally if shogun beats machida (again, it won't happen), machida will face someone like franklin or the loser of rampage/rashad. Of course the LHW division is so stacked that there are dozens of other scenarios, this is just my best guess at what hey would do


----------



## AMPLine4Life

They're not doing Kongo/Cain vs. Mir/Lesnar over Nog/Couture vs. Mir/Lesnar. That's just dumb business.

Carwin arguably deserves a title shot more than the winner of Kongo/Cain anyway.


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> They're not doing Kongo/Cain vs. Mir/Lesnar over Nog/Couture vs. Mir/Lesnar. That's just dumb business.
> 
> Carwin arguably deserves a title shot more than the winner of Kongo/Cain anyway.


I disagree, they can hype up any fight with Mir or Lesnar. It doesn't matter who they face for the title. The same could be said with Nog/Couture, they don't need title shots to bring in buys. I just don't see them giving either Couture or Nog a title match after just one win. The winner of Kongo/Cain will be on a five match win streak and if kongo wins it will be his 8th UFC win in ten fights with his only two loses coming by close split decisions. Carwin has had only three UFC fights, he will eventually get one but he is not next in line. I see this fight in the big decemeber show and be the first of the two title matches.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mir/Lesnar vs. Cain/Kongo is a co-main event title fight at best. They want to headline the show with the Heavyweight title. Lesnar is already a huge star and Mir will be a huge star if he beats Lesnar again.

From everything I've heard, they want to give Couture/Nog the title shot because they don't know how much longer they have. Couture is obviously getting up there in age and Nog has just been in so many wars that his body is breaking down. It's easier to sell the story of "Couture's last shot at the belt" or "Nog had staph against Mir but proved with the win over Couture that he's still one of the best Heavyweight's in the world" than "Dude whose biggest career win is over Cheick Kongo". Only way I don't see Couture/Nog getting the title shot is if the winner just looks like shit.

Kongo's biggest win during this three fight streak is over Antoni Hardonk, who got tapped out by Mir in 1:17 when everyone thought Mir still sucked. Cain's biggest win is over Jake O'Brien and everyone is sour on him because of his failure to finish Stojnic impressively. What does a win over Cain really mean for Kongo as Cain is all hype right now and what does a win over Kongo really mean for Cain considering Kongo has never showed a ground game? At least Carwin holds an impressive victory over Gonzaga, who has challenged for the UFC Heavyweight title.

I understand Lesnar/Mir can fight anyone and it's gonna sell. But Lesnar/Mir vs. Couture/Nog is going to sell more. No matter what. You book your stars against stars in this situation. Cain, Kongo, and Carwin aren't stars right now. UFC is banking their future on Cain and Carwin but it would be stupid to risk them to a loss in a title fight this early or it would be stupid to risk the champion to a loss to a guy that isn't perceived as "being there" just yet.

As I said, the Heavyweight title will likely main event the show (because I believe the rule of UFC thumb is that the heavier title always headlines) unless UFC falls into Machida vs. Griffin. Other than that, they have no headline title fight and Lesnar/Mir vs. Cain/Kongo/Carwin isn't a headline fight. Lesnar/Mir vs. Couture/Nog is.


----------



## Myers

Well I guess we are just going to have to see in the coming months, either way the upcoming months in the UFC should be very exciting. I just watched the UFC 99 preview and Wand/Franklin should be an interesting fight. Wanderlei already said he wants to move to MW and take Anderson's title away. I wish they would do more of these catchweight fights.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I watched that preview thing earlier as well. Wandy is so awesome.

UFC 99 is arguably the best overseas PPV they've ever put on. Wandy/Franklin, Cain/Kongo, Hardy/Davis, Swick/Saunders, Uno/Fisher, and Mirko's return. I'm looking forward to all of those fights because they all have some type of intrigue to them.


----------



## Josh

99 can gtfo. I'm not getting up at 5am.


----------



## MITB

UFC 99 definietly has the talent, and match-ups, to end up being one hell of a PPV. There's not a match I'm _not_ looking foward to. All the premlims look interesting as well.

For Kongo's chances of a title shot, read; *Okami*, *Yushin*. Kongo does not equal money, simple as. The best chance he has is if he beats Cain (which I can't see happening) and then faces the loser of Couture/Nog (the winner would be fighting Mir/Lesnar in december).

The UFC future is looking bright, only downer is the relativley uncompetitive welterweight division. Uncompetitive in terms of legit title challengers. Dana, if you can hear me...BRING IN JAKE SHIELDS!!!!


----------



## Josh

> The 2005 Pride FC Middleweight Grand Prix winner, Mauricio “Shogun” Rua, earlier this week did indeed sign a bout agreement to challenge UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Lyoto Machida, which will more than likely take place at UFC 104 from the Staples Center in Los Angeles, Calif., on Oct. 24.
> 
> SuperLutas.com.br was able to confirm the rumored match up with sources close to the Brazilian’s camp.
> 
> Rua is coming off a first round technical knockout of former 205-pound champion, Chuck Liddell, at UFC 97: “Redemption” last month. He defeated Mark Coleman via third round technical knockout in a lackluster performance earlier this year at UFC 93: “Franklin vs. Henderson” to earn a crack at the “Iceman.”
> 
> It’s perhaps not the match up that most fans expected, especially when UFC President Dana White revealed over the weekend that Quinton “Rampage” Jackson would be the first to challenge Machida for his newly-won world title. But that all went out the window a few days later when Jackson apparently pressed UFC officials to settle a score with Rashad Evans via The Ultimate Fighter (TUF) 10 first rather than compete for a world title.
> 
> That left Machida — who flatted Evans at UFC 98 to win the belt — all of a sudden without a number one contender … until now.
> 
> Keep in mind that White did not announce the bout yesterday during a media conference call because he indicated that not all bout agreements were finalized. That more than likely means Machida — who is currently celebrating his big win on a beach in Belem — may still have to agree to the fight and formalize it with a signature.


Should be enjoyable.

October 24th is my birthday aswell :hb


----------



## Overrated

SHOGUN is taking the belt and ending the Dragon era.

The poster for Affliction 3 looks good. Fedor going to be adding another former UFC HW champ to his list of wins as well.


----------



## WillTheBloody

The good news is that the Jackson/Evans big money fight is back on. They'll be able to build this for a long time, and I can't imagine the fight itself won't deliver.

The bad news, IMO, is that Machida's rise to stardom has to take a back seat for a bit. While Rua will be a test, he's not a big name guy to pair with and elevate "The Dragon" to a superstar level, nor do I think a match-up between them is even a tenth as exciting as Rampage/Dragon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Josie said:


> Should be enjoyable.
> 
> October 24th is my birthday aswell :hb


Pshh. I broke that news yesterday.



WillTheBloody said:


> The good news is that the Jackson/Evans big money fight is back on. They'll be able to build this for a long time, and I can't imagine the fight itself won't deliver.
> 
> The bad news, IMO, is that Machida's rise to stardom has to take a back seat for a bit. While Rua will be a test, he's not a big name guy to pair with and elevate "The Dragon" to a superstar level, nor do I think a match-up between them is even a tenth as exciting as Rampage/Dragon.


I dunno if this hinders Machida's rise. Right now he's a huge babyface because he KOed Silva after a night of decisions and fucked up Evans who everyone seems to hate. Now he's fighting Shogun who gained a lot of new viewers after the Liddell fight and I think he's a bit of a heel because he'll always be looked at as "the guy who retired Chuck Liddell". It's obviously not as big as Jackson/Machida but if Machida wins, he'll continue to gain fans.

They should just push Machida as "The Liddell Avenger". Dude knocks out Evans, is going to fight Shogun, and if things work out will fight Jackson. Somehow Jardine needs to work himself into title contention. Dana wants Liddell to do something besides fight so he should just pay Liddell to corner Machida for all these fights and have him give advice on what not to do. It's money.


----------



## WillTheBloody

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dana wants Liddell to do something besides fight so he should just pay Liddell to corner Machida for all these fights and have him give advice on what not to do. It's money.


Yeah, that was kind of my point. Rua/Machida is solid, if unspectacular. But Rua/Machida, with Liddell cornering Lyoto, gives Machida a rub, of sorts. They need to find little ways to push him. If his post-fight promo is any indication, this guy could be money for years.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Dana wants Liddell to do something besides fight so he should just pay Liddell to corner Machida for all these fights and have him give advice on what not to do. It's money.





WillTheBloody said:


> *Yeah, that was kind of my point.* Rua/Machida is solid, if unspectacular. But Rua/Machida, with Liddell cornering Lyoto, gives Machida a rub, of sorts. They need to find little ways to push him. If his post-fight promo is any indication, this guy could be money for years.


Wait so how exactly is Liddell cornering Machida is meant to be inferred from...



WillTheBloody said:


> The good news is that the Jackson/Evans big money fight is back on. They'll be able to build this for a long time, and I can't imagine the fight itself won't deliver.
> 
> The bad news, IMO, is that Machida's rise to stardom has to take a back seat for a bit. While Rua will be a test, he's not a big name guy to pair with and elevate "The Dragon" to a superstar level, nor do I think a match-up between them is even a tenth as exciting as Rampage/Dragon.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sticksy said:


> Wait so how exactly is Liddell cornering Machida is meant to be inferred from...


LMAO, yeah I inferred a little too much. My point was that Rua isn't a terribly famous fighter, so the on-paper match-up won't do Machida any favors like a match against Rampage would. That was what I was agreeing with...but a rereading reveals that AMP never really said this, so IDK what I thought I read. The rest was just me kinda agreeing with his idea.

I've been meaning to ask this as well: has Liddell actually announced a retirement, or is the last word on it still Dana White's UFC 97 post-fight declaration?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

WillTheBloody said:


> I've been meaning to ask this as well: has Liddell actually announced a retirement, or is the last word on it still Dana White's UFC 97 post-fight declaration?


Liddell hasn't officially announced it. It's still Hackleman wants him to fight because he thinks Liddell can still be competitive and he knows Chuck just likes to fight and Dana doesn't want him to fight because he doesn't want him to get hurt and he doesn't need to fight because he's made/saved a lot of money. Last I heard on the situation is that Liddell was leaning towards retiring but that was weeks ago so things could have changed. Whole thing will probably drag out for another couple of months.


----------



## -Mystery-

It wouldn't surprise me to see Chuck get inducted into the HOF and subsequently retire during 100 weekend.


----------



## Miester

I say he does a run in during Machida/Shogun, hits Shogun with a chair then challenges Machida to a Hell in a Cell match....

UFC 100 needs to get here fast tbh. I wanna see GSP/Alves. Last I heard Alves said he was going to take GSP's manhood. What's with people threating St. Pierre before every fight? First BJ said he was going to kill him, now this.


----------



## Overrated

Just watched the 99 vid. Plastic Paddy :lmao could not of put it better myself. I hope Wand and Hardy both get ko victories.


----------



## MITB

The more I think about the Franklin/Wandy fight, the more I question where the winner and loser goes next.

Considering it's a catchweight fight, I don't really see any natural _next_ opponent for either. It just screams special attraction match rather than serious career progression/ladder climbing match.

I'm just really at a loss as to who's next. Any ideas?


----------



## Overrated

From the way Dana and Joe were hyping the "Feud" Wand and Anderson have, it looks like we will be getting Wanderlei vs. Anderson if Wand wins.


----------



## MITB

Overrated said:


> From the way Dana and Joe were hyping the "Feud" Wand and Anderson have, it looks like we will be getting Wanderlei vs. Anderson if Wand wins.


Even if Silva beats Forrest (which for the record, I don't think he will)?


----------



## KingKicks

-Mystery- said:


> It wouldn't surprise me to see Chuck get inducted into the HOF and subsequently retire during 100 weekend.


My mate and I were discussing the potential inductees earlier today and both agreed that Chuck being inducted and then retiring could be a big possibility.


----------



## -Mystery-

MITB said:


> The more I think about the Franklin/Wandy fight, the more I question where the winner and loser goes next.
> 
> Considering it's a catchweight fight, I don't really see any natural _next_ opponent for either. It just screams special attraction match rather than serious career progression/ladder climbing match.
> 
> I'm just really at a loss as to who's next. Any ideas?


If Franklin wins, he'll fight the winner of Thiago/Jardine or Griffin if he loses. If Franklin loses, he probably gets the loser of Thiago/Jardine or still fights Griffin if he loses.

Wandy is probably moving down to middleweight win or lose.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Liddell will likely go into the Hall of Fame at UFC 100 but that doesn't mean he's retiring. Coleman, Shamrock, Couture, and Gracie were all put in the UFC HOF and then all fought for the UFC again. Obviously it would be a way to "push" Liddell towards retirement but it doesn't mean it will happen.

As for Franklin/Silva, Franklin will go back to 205 and Wandy will officially drop to 185. They wanted this fight at 185 but Franklin didn't want to do 205 (Heno fight) 185 (Wandy fight) 205 (next fight) because he it would just be too much cutting/bulking and made no sense for him. That's why they settled on 195.

If Franklin wins, he could fight Jardine/Silva winner or Vera if he beats Hamill. If he loses then I don't know. Jardine/Silva loser doesn't make a lot of sense because then the loser of that fight would be at 3 straight losses. So a loss probably earns Franklin some type of "gimme fight". If Silva wins he'll fight one fight at Middleweight, possibly against the Hendo/Bisping winner with the winner of that getting a title shot. If he loses, he'll get a Middleweight "gimme fight". Really depends on how the fight goes. If it's a close decision where the loser isn't hurt too bad by the loss then maybe they don't go the "gimme fight" rout.


----------



## Myers

> UFC President Dana White talks to Edgeboston.com about the chances of Fedor someday fighting in the UFC:
> 
> “I would never cross-promote. Regarding Fedor, he either wants to come over and fight here or he doesn’t. If he came over and wanted to fight I’d do a deal with him in a minute. You know we’ve been chasing him since we bought Pride. In my opinion, I think it’s going to happen. He’d be crazy not to. I mean, why not? He’ll come over here and make a bunch of money and maybe even win the title and go down in history as the greatest heavyweight ever. The problem is it’s one thing for everyone to say it, I mean I can say, “Brock is the greatest heavyweight ever” but they have got to fight. It’s the only way to find out. We can argue about it all day but in the end you just have got to get out there and fight.”


You know Dana wants Fedor so bad, the buyrate for a Brock/Fedor fight would be huge. I believe this is the first time Dana has said something positive about Feodr.

Koscheck/Trigg are in talks for UFC 103, I'm still sour on the idea of trigg back in mma altogether.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dana never really talks bad about Fedor (except that people claiming he was the best fighter in the world was stupid because he faced shit competition from Zulu to Choi but since Sylvia and certainly Arlovski, he's backed off that talk) it's mainly been a war between Dana and Fedor's management. He's always wanted Fedor in the UFC, he just wants Fedor on his terms aka not a one fight deal, which is really just good business from him.


----------



## Overrated

Trigg never left MMA 

Also Dana has said positive stuff about Fedor before, he just does not like his managers.


----------



## SteveMania

I have zero interest in a Wand/Anderson fight because it's just a fucking terrible match-up for Wand. Anderson's chin is extremely tough which negates Wand's power, Anderson has height for a clinch advantage, Anderson's footwork is better, and he throws straight punches versus Wand's looping hooks. It's a definite that a crisp straight counterpuncher will get inside of a brawler's haymakers and connect more frequently and eventually inflict more damage.

I hate to say it, but Wand doesn't have good chance in this one at all.

It's pretty obvious that the only way Fedor will sign with the UFC is if they completely change their business model for him (non-exclusive contract, one-fight deal, co-promotion with M-1, etc). Problem is, once that Pandora's box has been opened, there is no going back. Every fighter on the roster would start chipping away the UFC with similar demands. I'm sorry, but no matter how great Fedor is, no single fighter is worth turning your business upside down.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> I would never cross-promote. Regarding Fedor, he either wants to come over and fight here or he doesn’t. If he came over and wanted to fight I’d do a deal with him in a minute. You know we’ve been chasing him since we bought Pride. In my opinion, I think it’s going to happen. He’d be crazy not to. I mean, why not? He’ll come over here and make a bunch of money and maybe even win the title and go down in history as the greatest heavyweight ever. The problem is it’s one thing for everyone to say it, I mean I can say, *“Brock is the greatest heavyweight ever” but they have got to fight. It’s the only way to find out. We can argue about it all day but in the end you just have got to get out there and fight.” *


I'd love Mir to take Brock to MMA school and prove so many wrong.


----------



## peers

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I'd love Mir to take Brock to MMA school and prove so many wrong.


Me too. In fact, I'm betting on it. I'm also betting Bisping can outpoint Henderson like he did with Leben. And even though GSP isn't an underdog, he's still got my money because I could never bet against him. 

Apparently Machida vs. Rua is all but announced. 

This'll be a great fight. I think Rua will pressure Machida like only BJ Penn has. I love Shogun and I'm glad he's back, but Machida's my boy. I've been waiting for him to get his title shot for a while. 

Shogun has a great chin and has never been knocked out. But neither had Rashad or Thiago... 

Machida's biggest test to date. If he wins this fight against Shogun there can be no more doubters (unless Shogun turns up with no gas tank. Unlikely.)

Damn this is going to be such a great fight.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm a huge Shogun fan but I don't have high hopes for him in this fight. I think he looked better than his '05 form against Liddell as he had greatly improved footwork, better timing, better striking defense and stance, and his hands were much crisper but even given that I just think Lyoto is very close to unstoppable right now.

A 100% Shogun might be able to come close to matching him for speed but I still think he's a shade behind Lyoto. He also has to contend with facing the style that has no precedent in MMA which makes gameplanning extremely difficult. While Shogun has certainly toned-down his aggressive Chute Boxe attack he still throws punches that at times are wide enough to leave him open for a counter though I give him props for now keeping his hands up after he throws.

On the ground I think I give Shogun the advantage in offensive BJJ but Machida is solid on the ground as well and might stifle him not to mention getting him there might be impossible as well. Machida's balance and takedowns are the most overlooked aspect of his game and I think it's going to take a much better wrestler than Shogun to do it. Sokoudjou did it, maybe Nakamura too but I can't remember, but we have to keep in mind that Soko is a very powerful and skilled Judoka even if the rest of his game sucks.

So, no. I don't think Shogun can take him although I give a 100% Shogun the best chance of anybody in the 205 division. Another thing to consider is whether Shogun is back to 100%. He looked good against Chuck but that's just one performance removed from two completely shit performances and I think he should have had another bout with a mid-level dude before challenging for the belt.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I think the Shogun we saw against Chuck is the real Shogun. The Griffin fight was his first UFC fight so I'm willing to give him a bit of a pass on that performance being in a new situation against a very game Forrest Griffin. He was coming off over a year layoff and multiple knee surgeries in the Coleman fight and I also think he took Coleman rather lightly. The Chuck fight he knew he needed a great performance, was finally on a fight schedule, and looked great. I'd be shocked if he shows up with anything less than what we saw at UFC 97.

But he's still not beating THE DRAGON~!


----------



## Myers

There is so much mma in just the next two weeks. We have strikeforce on Saturday, WEC on Sunday, UFC 99 the following saturday, and not to mention the semi's start for TUF. 

By the way, are we going to see prediction threads for Strikeforce and WEC?


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> By the way, are we going to see prediction threads for Strikeforce and WEC?



Yeah dude, there are prediction game threads for every major org - Dream, Sengoku, Affliction, Strikeforce, WEC, etc.

On that note, the second season will begin with UFC 100 (meaning everyone will have a fresh clean slate heading into July and thereafter).


----------



## bruteshot74

SteveMania said:


> Yeah dude, there are prediction game threads for every major org - Dream, Sengoku, Affliction, Strikeforce, WEC, etc.
> 
> On that note, the second season will begin with UFC 100 (meaning everyone will have a fresh clean slate heading into July and thereafter).


Your champion for the first season, bruteshot74 :hb


----------



## peers

I made a comment ages ago that Machida constantly looks gassed when he's fighting.

On another board someone pointed out to me that he fakes it and pretends to be gassed to encourage them to attack.

I never even picked up on it. Wow...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

peers said:


> I made a comment ages ago that Machida constantly looks gassed when he's fighting.
> 
> On another board someone pointed out to me that he fakes it and pretends to be gassed to encourage them to attack.
> 
> I never even picked up on it. Wow...


If fighters believe that Machida is gassed by Round 2 when he only throws about 10 strikes in the first round then they deserve to get beat. That's a stupid theory.


----------



## asdf122345

Lol this got me laughing. Kimbo Slice is trying out for TUF. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...5nYcB?slug=ki-kimbo060109&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Best. News. Ever.

If only Quinton Jackson weren't an idiot. We coulda had Machida trying to teach Kimbo MACHIDA KARATE.


----------



## Myers

Awesome!!!!! This season of the Ultimate Fighter cou ld be the best yet. I really hope he makes it into the house, I could care less if he gets into the ufc. 12 episodes of Kimbo is going to rule.


----------



## Miester

Myers said:


> Awesome!!!!! This season of the Ultimate Fighter cou ld be the best yet. I really hope he makes it into the house, I could care less if he gets into the ufc. 12 episodes of Kimbo is going to rule.


going back to the old format, he's automatically in. only 16 contestants, no 32 guys fighting for a spot in the house this season.


----------



## Myers

Really, I wonder if that means the season will be shorter? Maybe they won't do any episodes with two fights. Anyways, I can't wait for this season.


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> LOL.
> 
> Pancrase and Shooto came before the UFC, and both have used the traditional ring as the centerpiece of combat (even though fights in Pancrase were initially worked because it took off from the pro 'rasslin root).
> 
> Ring or cage, that has very little to do with the slumps you've been seeing from Shogun (accumulation of injuries - even though he looked stellar against Chuck), Wand and Nog (rapid decline and lack of timing, speed, reflexes after countless wars), Kang (just a very talented flake) and Sokoudjou (green as fuck). Mirko would be the only exception solely because he happens to thrive off of cornering his opposition and inside a cage it's much harder to cut anyone off, but even beyond that it's apparent he lost a step or two at some point after starching Wand in the OWGP.
> 
> MMA was not meant to be held only inside a cage and even suggesting that is just plain fucking absurd.


I was gone for a few days which delayed my response. Pncrase was created the same year as UFC and was fixed so they don't count as an example. As far as Shooto goes it was created in 85 but its rules were different from MMA rules and restricted fighters abilities and was not called or promoted as MMA. In fact it wasn't even declared a combat sport with governing bodies until 1996 three years after the UFC was created. Therefore I still believe that MMA was created in 1993 and is meant to occur in a cage. 

I also want to add that Shogun is going to be demolished by Machida. Shogun has not looked good in the UFC. Even in the Liddell fight he seemed like a good but not great fighter. Machida has proven himself to be great and I will be suprised if Shogun manages to land any signnificant offense on machida.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I was gone for a few days which delayed my response. Pncrase was created the same year as UFC and was fixed so they don't count as an example. As far as Shooto goes it was created in 85 but its rules were different from MMA rules and restricted fighters abilities and was not called or promoted as MMA. In fact it wasn't even declared a combat sport with governing bodies until 1996 three years after the UFC was created. Therefore I still believe that MMA was created in 1993 and is meant to occur in a cage.
> 
> I also want to add that Shogun is going to be demolished by Machida. Shogun has not looked good in the UFC. Even in the Liddell fight he seemed like a good but not great fighter. Machida has proven himself to be great and I will be suprised if Shogun manages to land any signnificant offense on machida.



'Japan' doesn't have any rules. Promoters make it up as they go along, which automatically debunks your attempt to copy and paste shit while adding in your own little made up sentiments just to come off fluent.

MMA didn't even exist until promoters started monkeying with the rules in the mid to late 1990s in order to make the sport more palatable to politicians and broadcasters. And that's not just a North American thing either. The Japanese organizations were doing the same thing even earlier when Shooto/Pancrase/RINGS adopted restrictive rule sets that differentiated their product from vale tudo/NHB.


----------



## KingKicks

Holy shit at Kimbo being in TUF 10. Definitely going to be an interesting season.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

asdf122345 said:


> Lol this got me laughing. Kimbo Slice is trying out for TUF.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...5nYcB?slug=ki-kimbo060109&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:

HAHA YES!!!

He's either going to A. Win people over or B. Get what has been coming to him


----------



## peers

Forrest has abook out. I'll be picking it up when I have the time and money.


----------



## Overrated

Ill be picking the book up as well. 

I think Kimbo could actually win TUF, if he comes in prepared.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

EVERYONE in the house is gonna be gunning for Kimbo. Either he'll be out early or have this awesome tale of "surviving the odds" and win the whole thing. 

He better hope he's on Team Evans because Rashad will make him work. Jackson is a lazy trainer who won't care and if Kimbo isn't pushed, I have a feeling that he'll be just as lazy.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Fantastic decision by Dana White to place Kimbo Slice on TUF10. He's a big name guy who could probably help sell PPVs right now...but instead of sacrificing legitimacy, he makes him earn it on TV.


----------



## -Mystery-

KIMBO, RAMPAGE, AND EVANS on the same television show? Awesome.


----------



## Role Model

Fuck no. I might have to watch shitty TUF now, THE SLICE


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I gotta give credit to Kimbo for this. He probably could have had Strikeforce, Affliction, and Japan throw a good amount of money his way but instead he's trying to prove Dana and doubters wrong by going on TUF, competing, and trying to earn a UFC spot. I don't think he'll win but I give him credit for taking this route.


----------



## -Mystery-

Agreed. I'm glad to see Kimbo taking the sport seriously and him wanting to develop his overall game, which is only good news because he's already a draw. I'm pulling for Kimbo to win it all.


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> 'Japan' doesn't have any rules. Promoters make it up as they go along, which automatically debunks your attempt to copy and paste shit while adding in your own little made up sentiments just to come off fluent.
> 
> MMA didn't even exist until promoters started monkeying with the rules in the mid to late 1990s in order to make the sport more palatable to politicians and broadcasters. And that's not just a North American thing either. The Japanese organizations were doing the same thing even earlier when Shooto/Pancrase/RINGS adopted restrictive rule sets that differentiated their product from vale tudo/NHB.



I didn't copy and paste anything. It is called research which I did. 



> declared a combat sport with governing bodies until 1996


That is the only thing that is exactly taken from anything. I came up with everything else on my own. Is is that hard to believe that I have the capabilities to come up with that. You think you are right and I think I am right. Neither one of us is about to give the other the win so I will just stop with this topic.


----------



## -Mystery-

Here's a link to Dana's newest blog for those who haven't seen it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHGSihL_dv0

KIMBO SLICE


----------



## Role Model

Smart of Dana to hype WEC some more, chances are many viewers of that blog really aren't all that clued up about it.


----------



## MITB

KIMBO SLICE on TUF!!!!!!!!!!! Man, I love Kimbo and couldn't care less if the so called _hardcores_ shit all over him.

To echo what AMP said, Kimbo could've gone to pretty much any promotion outside of the UFC for serious money but he has chose legitimacy.

Long live Kimbo f*ckin' Slice!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

What's this deal he speaks of? "Change the face if the UFC" No way that's Kimbo lol. 

Fedor???????


Maybe he's going to bring lighter weight classes into the UFC making the WEC bit a little more relevent.


----------



## MITB

^^^^^If anything lower weight classes in the UFC would make WEC less relevant.


----------



## Dark Church

Or maybe he got primetime TV. I doubt it is Fedor and I know it isn't lighter weight classes in the UFC. They want WEC to be the home of the lighter classes. As far as Kimbo goes I hope he loses his first fight in thirty seconds. Kimbo also couldn't have gotten that much money from Affliction or Strikeforce. In fact I don't think Strikeforce was even interested in him.


----------



## -Mystery-

Affliction throws money around like candy so yeah, he could have gotten a lot from them.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I didn't copy and paste anything. It is called research which I did.
> 
> 
> 
> That is the only thing that is exactly taken from anything. I came up with everything else on my own. Is is that hard to believe that I have the capabilities to come up with that. You think you are right and I think I am right. Neither one of us is about to give the other the win so I will just stop with this topic.



I love how you look at debating as 'winning or losing', when the point at hand (*Japan being overrated*) was never deciphered on your part. It's just as hysterical as the peons that moan and complain about guys juicing in Pride without any legitimate foundation for their claims.

And believe it or not, but roughly 90% of the HW's below the UFC level are sloppy brawlers who like to go out and bang. Making it palpable to believe that Kimbo can hang with those guys just fine.

If I had to guess, I'd say that two-thirds to three-quarters of this TUF cast will be brawlers, and you can bet your ass that Dana/SpikeTV will make sure that those are the guys Kimbo faces inside the cage. They will pull every string imaginable in an effort to get him into the finals.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> Or maybe he got primetime TV. I doubt it is Fedor and I know it isn't lighter weight classes in the UFC. They want WEC to be the home of the lighter classes. As far as Kimbo goes I hope he loses his first fight in thirty seconds. Kimbo also couldn't have gotten that much money from Affliction or Strikeforce. In fact I don't think Strikeforce was even interested in him.


Strikeforce was interested in him. They just weren't interested in pay him what his EXC contract was worth, which was smart on their part. They tried to renegotiate the deal, couldn't come to a conclusion, and things fell through. Affliction would have signed him because they need any type of promotion they can get and their willing to throw tons of money around. And Japan has no problem spending a good amount of money on freakshow fighters. 

As far as I know, Kimbo isn't getting paid to be on TUF so really a $5 contract from any company would have been more than what he's getting to be on TUF. He'll get the $1,000 finish bonus that all fighters on the show get and he'll be fighting for the six figure contract that the winner gets. But he's not getting paid a million dollars or anything to be on the show. And if he is, it's coming out of SpikeTV's pocket because Dana isn't that desperate to have him on the show. 

So really this deal is a huge win for UFC. Kimbo is going to bring the ratings and they don't have to pay him shit. If he wins they'll have a huge draw that will be looked at as legit because we went through the TUF house and if he loses he'll be looked at as a fraud and Dana can brag about being right and maybe UFC keeps him around (if he wants to keep fighting) on a really small contract. Whether this was something SpikeTV pushed on Dana or Kimbo came to Dana with, Dana looks like a genius in this whole thing.

And I'm with Steve in thinking that they'll push the Kimbo fight back as much as possible. I'm not sure how they'll be able to do that if the coaches pick the fights because you know every fighter on the opposite team will want to fight Kimbo but maybe it'll be done through crafty editing or they'll just set all the first round fights this season. Either way Spike is going to milk Kimbo for as many weeks as they can and hope that he somehow at least advances to the finals.

Here is a concern though: Kimbo's charisma is overrated. He has a great presence around him and he commands any room he's in but he can be horribly bland and boring in interviews when he wants to be. He seems to do fine in pretapes and around a small group of people but when the bright lights are on, he tends to freeze up a bit. I'm afraid that Kimbo might just keep to himself in the house and not open up for the camera. He's not the type of guy to play to the camera or pretend to be something he's not. Luckily Spike is going to take the best clips and edit it to make him either look like this huge star with a lot of charisma or this grumpy dude who everyone hates. 

And I already demand a sit down one on one interaction with Dana and Kimbo talking about the past comments Dana has made and interactions between Jackson and Kimbo talking about fighting on the streets. 

I wouldn't get too hyped about this deal Dana is promising. He always over exaggerates these things to get people talking and then ends up with something decent but not spectacular. In fact, it'll probably be something rather minimal on the "WOW OMG" scale (signing Fedor, primetime deal) but something huge on the "this really does change things" scale (a change in rules, a change in judging).


----------



## MITB

I was thinking it could be a rule change tbf. Away with the ten-point must system or at least a tweaking to truly reflect modern MMA.

Regardless of all other talk, KIMBO owns. I have also decided that KIMBO is so important to me, his name shall forever be put in capitals....KIMBO SLICE!!!


----------



## Dark Church

I am just thinking primetime since he was in LA but a rule change could be it as well. Kimbo is a brawler but he didn't do to good doing it. His cardio is also non existent. I question him even being in the house. His MMA credentials are not impressinve. His name is the only reason he got in. I don't expect him to do well though and will be stunned if he gets to the final.


----------



## -Mystery-

Kimbo's MMA credentials aren't impressive, but the other 15 guys' are?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

who are the other guys?

*edit*

in fact the last real TUF heaveyweights I remember are Brad and the Guy who KO'd Kimbo Seth Petreselli.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> who are the other guys?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> in fact the last real TUF heaveyweights I remember are Brad and the Guy who KO'd Kimbo Seth Petreselli.


That's because the last time they did Heavyweights it was Season 2 when Rashad Evans won the show as a Heavyweight.

And lol at questioning the credentials of anyone in the TUF house at this point. Kimbo is 3-1 and at least has victories over Tank Abbott and James Thompson. That's better than say, Amir Saddollah, who I don't think had a pro fight before being on the show or other guys who had losing records but ended up on the show.

Media day for TUF was today and they revealed the cast so I expect the full list to be out sometime tonight.


----------



## peers

I think it's interesting that they no longer have to fight their way into the house. I just get this feeling that they're really going to try to preserve Kimbo, and keep him on the show as long as possible. I think he'll be one of the last to fight. Or maybe not, since the loser still stays in the house.



-Mystery- said:


> Agreed. I'm glad to see Kimbo taking the sport seriously and him wanting to develop his overall game,


Eh, I wouldn't be too sure of that. Bas Rutten stopped training Kimbo because Bas said that while at first Kimbo was eager to learn and humble, he got lazy and wouldn't do the things Bas told him to do (like drill leg locks) because he didn't think he needed to. There's probably that interview with bas somewhere on youtube.

I don't think Kimbo will win the show. But either way, he'll still be fighting in the UFC (even the losers fight at the finale, and the more memorable ones or talented ones get more fights). He may not win the contract, but I have no doubt that he's going to be on a few UFC cards.


----------



## -Mystery-

peers said:


> Eh, I wouldn't be too sure of that. Bas Rutten stopped training Kimbo because Bas said that while at first Kimbo was eager to learn and humble, he got lazy and wouldn't do the things Bas told him to do (like drill leg locks) because he didn't think he needed to. There's probably that interview with bas somewhere on youtube.
> 
> I don't think Kimbo will win the show. But either way, he'll still be fighting in the UFC (even the losers fight at the finale, and the more memorable ones or talented ones get more fights). He may not win the contract, but I have no doubt that he's going to be on a few UFC cards.


Was this pre-KO? If so, Kimbo was probably just buying into his hype. Going to TUF instead of Affliction or Strikeforce tells me he wants to get better all around or else he would have just went elsewhere and kept relying on his punching power to get him through fights.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> Was this pre-KO? If so, Kimbo was probably just buying into his hype. Going to TUF instead of Affliction or Strikeforce tells me he wants to get better all around or else he would have just went elsewhere and kept relying on his punching power to get him through fights.


Things started before the Petruzelli fight. I was there in October and even though Bas was wearing his "Team Kimbo" shirt, he never really associated himself with Kimbo and I honestly can't remember one time where they were seen together. I don't even think Bas cornered Kimbo although maybe he just got lost in the 20 black people that were in Kimbo's corner. After the KO he and Bas split and he tried to train at other gyms but no one wanted him because of all the things Bas said about him. 

But that's why I worry about Kimbo being on Team Rampage. Jackson isn't going to push Kimbo because he's a rather lazy trainer so Kimbo will probably end up being lazy. At least Evans (who will likely have Greg Jackson as the head assistant) will make him work.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Dana White, in my opinion has only put Slice on the show at all to prove his and everyone elses opinions within the UFC right about the guy. AND if Slice somehow does manage to prove people wrong the UFC could gain alot from it tbh.


----------



## MITB

KIMBO needs Evans as coach, no doubt. A Greg Jackson trained KIMBO could be awesome.

KIMBO...please be awesome.

I'm pumped for this weekend too.


----------



## peers

AMPLine4Life said:


> But that's why I worry about Kimbo being on Team Rampage. Jackson isn't going to push Kimbo because he's a rather lazy trainer so Kimbo will probably end up being lazy. At least Evans (who will likely have Greg Jackson as the head assistant) will make him work.


Maybe so. But really, the trainers shouldn't have to be 'making' people work. I get really annoyed at the people who don't take advantage of their situation. Fuck 'em. If they don't want to work, don't waste time and energy on them. Help the people who want to work. 

That being said, while I wrote that I was thinking along the lines of coach Mir. I can't remember what Rampage was like as a coach.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

peers said:


> Maybe so. But really, the trainers shouldn't have to be 'making' people work. I get really annoyed at the people who don't take advantage of their situation. Fuck 'em. If they don't want to work, don't waste time and energy on them. Help the people who want to work.
> 
> That being said, while I wrote that I was thinking along the lines of coach Mir. I can't remember what Rampage was like as a coach.


Some people just need to be pushed. Not everyone is going to have a work ethic of a Clay Guida or Forrest Griffin who you have to kick out of the gym because they won't stop training. Some people will just train what they want but won't do anything else unless they're pushed to do so. And that's what I think Kimbo's problem is. Now he should have the work ethic of a Griffin because everyone on the show will gun for him and he should want to work hard to prove doubters wrong but maybe he's just wired different and can't do that.

Rampage was a pretty lazy coach. I know editing is involved but I remember one time he overslept when picking fights and they always showed him sleeping in the corner and what not.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8ZL2LwAFbs

New Dana blog featuring WANDERLEI SILVA'S ACCENT~! KNOCKOUT, KNOCKOUT, WAR~!


----------



## -Mystery-

WANDERLEI SILVA owns.

Pulling for team Evans too due to their team colors being black and yellow.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Kimbos gotta work hard regardless because if he bombs out on the show then hes pretty much done in MMA.


----------



## SteveMania

For the people wondering why there isn't a 'fight to earn a spot' premise this upcoming season, there simply isn't enough talent.

They announced that there would only be 16 participants this season long before they signed Kimbo and the writing was pretty much on the wall the moment they said this would be an all HW season.


----------



## peers

Ronsterno1 said:


> Kimbos gotta work hard regardless because if he bombs out on the show then hes pretty much done in MMA.


I don't think Kimbo's done in mma until he says it is. Even if he gets knocked out on the show, he's still going to feature in the finale, and probably another fight after that if the ratings do well.

Even he does get the boot from the UFC, there are other organizations that will have him. Even if he lost his next 4 matches by knockout, he'd still find work somewhere. Whether he decides it pays enough to continue MMA, I wouldn't know.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> For the people wondering why there isn't a 'fight to earn a spot' premise this upcoming season, there simply isn't enough talent.
> 
> They announced that there would only be 16 participants this season long before they signed Kimbo and the writing was pretty much on the wall the moment they said this would be an all HW season.


It's funny how every other division seems stacked with talent but HW just looks full of fighters who are average at best. Of course you've got the odd good fighter but I wonder why the depth of talent is so poor.

Not just in MMA, look at the state of HW boxing - appalling.

Is the world just producing less, talented big men or are potential fighters plying their trade in another sport? Pro Wrestling for example??


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MITB said:


> It's funny how every other division seems stacked with talent but HW just looks full of fighters who are average at best. Of course you've got the odd good fighter but I wonder why the depth of talent is so poor.
> 
> Not just in MMA, look at the state of HW boxing - appalling.
> 
> Is the world just producing less, talented big men or are potential fighters plying their trade in another sport? Pro Wrestling for example??


The HW division is the best its been in years. After Couture left the division seemed to have next to nothing. But now there's Couture, Nog, Lesnar, Mir, Cain, Kongo, Carwin, Gonzaga, Mirko, Herring, dos Santos, and others. 

I'm sure there are plenty of good HW prospects out there and if UFC really wanted to they probably could have found 32 HW's so everyone had to fight to get in the house. Problem with TUF now is that most prospects in any division are already fighting for other companies or are in the UFC. Now every season only has 1 or 2 fighters who could possibly cut it in the UFC and that's it.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Anyone else loving the heart shown by Nick last night on TUF? Just when he looked down and out at the end of the second round and Bisping asked him "do you want this" or something to that effect, he just screamed yes and the shit was on.

I can't wait to see more of this guy on the finale show, he's got the fighting spirit and potential to do well it would appear.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> The HW division is the best its been in years. After Couture left the division seemed to have next to nothing. But now there's Couture, Nog, Lesnar, Mir, Cain, Kongo, Carwin, Gonzaga, Mirko, Herring, dos Santos, and others.
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of good HW prospects out there and if UFC really wanted to they probably could have found 32 HW's so everyone had to fight to get in the house. Problem with TUF now is that most prospects in any division are already fighting for other companies or are in the UFC. Now every season only has 1 or 2 fighters who could possibly cut it in the UFC and that's it.


But if you compare the HW division to every other division, there is a lack of talent. I'm not saying there are no good HW's - it's all relative.

Even going by your list, there's 2 legit top dogs, 3 on their last legs, 2 never quite made it's and 4 still a lot to prove's.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MITB said:


> But if you compare the HW division to every other division, there is a lack of talent. I'm not saying there are no good HW's - it's all relative.
> 
> Even going by your list, there's 2 legit top dogs, 3 on their last legs, 2 never quite made it's and 4 still a lot to prove's.


Ok. Then lets take WW. GSP, Fitch, Kos, Hughes, Trigg, Swick, Hardy, Davis, and others. Is that list really any better? I'd say HW is better just because GSP has beaten everyone on the list and the people he hasn't beat, he would likely destroy.

There's always going to be legit contenders, guys looking for their last shot, and guys who still need to prove something. There's just a lot more of them now in HW division than there has been in a very long time.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kimbo? In the UFC?! GTFO.


----------



## Word

Mikey Damage said:


> Kimbo? In the UFC?! GTFO.


Gives me a reason to watch TUF: 10 now.


----------



## SteveMania

HW is far from great, but a lot more promising now when you have guys like Velasquez, Carwin, Duffee, Dos Santos, Barry (could comfortably cut to 205 though) and to a lesser extent guys like Struve and Russow in the fold.

It's much harder to produce a great quantity of skilled HW's because the majority of them are flirting with other sports. The other non-HW divisions may not have much more depth, but they are far more competitive in contrast. Most HW's are deeply flawed fighters and it's hard to pick up 32 decent HW's outside of the UFC because odds are, two-thirds to three-quarters of them are going to be brawlers scraping are your local tavern.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ok. Then lets take WW. GSP, Fitch, Kos, Hughes, Trigg, Swick, Hardy, Davis, and others. Is that list really any better? I'd say HW is better just because GSP has beaten everyone on the list and the people he hasn't beat, he would likely destroy.
> 
> There's always going to be legit contenders, guys looking for their last shot, and guys who still need to prove something. There's just a lot more of them now in HW division than there has been in a very long time.


My initial argument about HW's wasn't just restricted to the UFC. I'm talking about HW's on a global scale.

Look at WW's you haven't named and ones outside of the UFC - Jake Shields, Nick Thomson, Brock Larson, Carlos Condit, Nick Diaz and these names to the fact you have a lot more scope for fighters moving up and down weight, with too many instances to mention and you've got a division with a lot more depth.

Just because GSP is far and away _the man_, it doesn't detract from the divisions scale and obvious talent pool.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Next breakout heaveyweight = Shane Carwin imo


----------



## Dark Church

I still have doubts on Carwin until he has a fight that at least goes into the second round. Gonzaga was also doing quite well before he was finished to. I like Carwin I am just not completely sold on him yet.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Just watched the Affliction press confrence from trump tower.










Worth noting that Affliction made an overture to the UFC to cross promote a UFC/Affliction event. Nice!

It'll never happen, but it's nice to hear it being talked about I'm looking forward to the Babalu/Mousasi fight as much as the Fedor/Barnett fight atm.

Hopefully if he wins we'll see Bablu/Ortiz headline the 4th card.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Guh. Just watched Dana's UFC98 and WEC41 blogs.

This major news that White is hyping up is intriguing. Franklin McNeil thinks it is a major network tv deal. I do not think so.

I think it's either a show in Boston or New York City. Apparently MMA in NY cleared a major blockade, was voted in favor by the first committee. There are still a few more votes to go, so nothing is certain. However, NYC needs money. They need the UFC.

They should just stop being bitches, and regulate MMA.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MITB said:


> My initial argument about HW's wasn't just restricted to the UFC. I'm talking about HW's on a global scale.
> 
> Look at WW's you haven't named and ones outside of the UFC - Jake Shields, Nick Thomson, Brock Larson, Carlos Condit, Nick Diaz and these names to the fact you have a lot more scope for fighters moving up and down weight, with too many instances to mention and you've got a division with a lot more depth.
> 
> Just because GSP is far and away _the man_, it doesn't detract from the divisions scale and obvious talent pool.


Fair enough. I misunderstood your original point I guess. My argument was just that the HW division is in the best shape it's been in in years. 

But there's obviously some great HW depth outside of the UFC as well. Fedor, Barnett, Sylvia, Arlovski, Rothwell, Nelson, Monson, Rogers, Waterman, Aleks, Overeem, ect... I mean we could sit here for hours and name guys who are "depth" guys in a division. Every division has depth in that sense.

To continue though, a division's depth is judged based on whose on top. Everyone thought the Middleweight division sucked but they only thought that because Silva rolled through everyone. If GSP beats Alves, everyone is going to say the WW division sucks because there's no contender to GSP. Depth is nice to have but if no one is looked at as a legit contender, really how good is it?

Affliction needs to knock it off with the "lets cross promote" bullshit. The only fighter Affliction has who UFC gives a damn about is Fedor and he's not worth it really. They're so desperate for attention that it's horrible.

MIKEY~! I thought you died


----------



## Mikey Damage

I did die. But I'm back now.

I see this thread was filled with spamming and double posts during my sabbatical. 

Whores. :side:


----------



## Rush

Would've happened even if you were around Mike. Its not like you do anything in this section 8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage

Would have been more, most likely. I could have contributed.


----------



## -Mystery-

I was thinking today, if Faber loses on Sunday, what are the chances that he possibly makes that jump to the UFC lightweight division? I loosely follow WEC so pardon my ignorance, but is the talent pool of the featherweight division deep enough to keep Faber busy? And if it is, what is the appeal of Faber once again earning himself a title shot against someone who has already beaten him twice (assuming Brown would still be champion)?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> I was thinking today, if Faber loses on Sunday, what are the chances that he possibly makes that jump to the UFC lightweight division? I loosely follow WEC so pardon my ignorance, but is the talent pool of the featherweight division deep enough to keep Faber busy? And if it is, what is the appeal of Faber once again earning himself a title shot against someone who has already beaten him twice (assuming Brown would still be champion)?


There's plenty for him to do in the WEC Featherweight division. Just off the top of my head: Wagney Fabiano, Manny Gamburyan, Jose Aldo, Cub Swanson, Josh Grispi (who becomes a player if he beats Pulver on Sunday), Leonard Garcia, Raphael Assuncao, and Fredson Paixao (lost to Fabiano but still a guy people are high on) are all guys at 145 who Faber could fight. 

I don't know if people will buy (or watch in this case considering it's free) a Faber/Brown 3 fight if Brown wins again but it also depends on how the fight goes. I mean if Brown is still champion and Faber has the wins to earn a title shot, he should get the title shot. He's not going to get the shot after just one win though like he did this time around.

The problem with Faber going to 155 is that he's not really a big 145. A lot of people think he is but then you look at Mike Brown whose a rather huge 145 and you see that Faber isn't all that big for the division. That hasn't stopped someone like Frank Edgar from being a contender at 155 and I don't think it would stop Faber because he's just that talented but I get the impression that he doesn't really want to bulk up to make 155 because as strong as he looks, he doesn't do a whole lot of weight training (although he changed that for this camp against Brown because he knows how strong Brown is). So he could go to 155 if he wanted to but I don't think it's an idea he's dying to try. I'm sure UFC would love to have him because he's a talented fighter and is marketable as hell with his looks and personality. If anything though Faber would probably cut to 135 before he would bulk to 155.


----------



## Myers

I wouldn't be surprised if in the next year or so we see faber in the UFC. Like AMP mentioned, I believe the only thing against him though is how he is a rather small featherweight. He will try his luck at the lightweight division, and the UFC will probably throw a good amount of money at him because he is a very marketable fighter. If faber loses on sunday, I think he should consider the move. They can throw more fights his way that he will probably win, but if he can't get past brown, what's the point. He should bulk up and take a chance at 155.


----------



## -Mystery-

Thanks for the clarification AMP. 

Looks like there is plenty for Faber to do in the division if he loses, although as you said, if Brown starts a reign of dominance, it'll be hard to market a third fight if Faber is beaten decisively again. Best case scenario is obviously a Faber win then Brown can earn himself a title shot for a rubber match.

Hopefully they can pull a big number for this fight based on how much it's been advertised recently.


----------



## Rush

I'll be cut if Faber loses to Brown again  This card should be pretty solid, usually is from WEC. Winner of Aldo/Swanson should probably get a title shot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Aldo wins, I think he gets a title shot. If Swanson wins, not so sure. That will depend if Fabiano wins. I think Fabiano gets a title shot before Swanson if both win their next respective fights.

I'm hoping Faber and Aldo win. I really want to see the two fight for the title. Could be epic.


----------



## Rush

I don't know, Swanson is currently 3-1 in the WEC with that loss coming to Jens Pulver. If he beats Aldo then he'd have a decent chance at getting a title shot. I suppose it'll depend on how he beats him. Regardless, should be interesting as there are a lot of decent featherweights coming up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Aldo is pretty much assured a title shot if he wins. Swanson could get it but I think the quick loss to Pulver hurts him a bit. They're probably best off doing Swanson vs. Fabiano with the winner getting a title shot rather than just giving Fabiano the shot. He's won his 2 WEC fights but the first victory was a rather boring fight that the crowd shit all over and the 2nd fight wasn't on TV and I heard it was rather dull as well. If Swanson finishes Aldo impressively, the better move is to give him the title shot over Fabiano if they don't want either fighting again.

Strikeforce tonight. I'm excited for it.

Edit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKA4c5vvJrM

Faber video blog. These haven't worked out so well in the past (Liddell and Serra lost).


----------



## bruteshot74

I am pretty excited for Strikeforce tonight. Work has kept me pretty busy so I have not been able to keep up with news and such but got my picks in for our camp at mmaplayground and I may even make an msn appearance :hb


----------



## Dark Church

The pointless Lawler/Shields fight should be good despite being pointless. I am also hoping for Smith to kick Diaz's ass but I doubt it will happen. Anytime a Diaz can get an asskicking I am interested.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> I am pretty excited for Strikeforce tonight. Work has kept me pretty busy so I have not been able to keep up with news and such but got my picks in for our camp at mmaplayground and I may even make an msn appearance :hb


Yeah, everyone in the WF MMA Camp get your picks in.

You better get on MSN during/after the show. Or I'll murder you.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Know anywhere I can stream it? I live in Wales and Justin is limited.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> The pointless Lawler/Shields fight should be good despite being pointless. I am also hoping for Smith to kick Diaz's ass but I doubt it will happen. Anytime a Diaz can get an asskicking I am interested.


Explain how a fight that could turn the winner into a star for Strikeforce and possibly set up Shields/Lawler vs. Cung Le or Lawler vs. Diaz is a pointless fight. 



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Know anywhere I can stream it? I live in Wales and Justin is limited.


I'll try to hook you up once the show starts. Justin.tv is really the best bet though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Cheers fella


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Strikeforce announced Carano vs. Cyborg for the August show. I'm sure they will make it official tonight. I wouldn't be shocked if this fight headlines the show.

Edit: Chrisp, try this once the show starts: http://www.freesportsnetwork.net/


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

thank you very much amp


----------



## AMPLine4Life

DA MONSTA~!

I'm far too interested in this fight. I just hope it goes past the first round so we get Coleman sound bytes between rounds.

So much for Randleman's comeback.


----------



## bruteshot74

OMG. Fedor was shown and he smiled. First time I ever seen him show emotion


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Hammer House


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hammer House


lol

What else you expect from guys who just lift weights. 

Carano vs. Cyborg & Melendez vs. Thomson II are announced, good shit for future events for Strikeforce.


----------



## Anthony126517

Y Did you post something about UFC/MMA & Write post about horses in here thats really Lame and Kinda Pointless since you didnt even ask or tell something about MMA 

Very Pointless


----------



## bruteshot74

Anthony126517 said:


> Y Did you post something about UFC/MMA & Write post about horses in here thats really Lame and Kinda Pointless since you didnt even ask or tell something about MMA
> 
> Every Pointless


Fuck off.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

NICK DIAZ TIME~!


----------



## Dark Church

AMPLine4Life said:


> Explain how a fight that could turn the winner into a star for Strikeforce and possibly set up Shields/Lawler vs. Cung Le or Lawler vs. Diaz is a pointless fight.



Lawler VS Diaz can happen anyway and Cung Le doesn't seem to interested in fighting at the moment. My point still stands there is nothing on the line and any potential fight can happen anyway regardless of the result.


----------



## bruteshot74

Diaz wins! Good fight, Nick is the man.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> Lawler VS Diaz can happen anyway and Cung Le doesn't seem to interested in fighting at the moment. My point still stands there is nothing on the line and any potential fight can happen anyway regardless of the result.


Diaz vs. Lawler isn't gonna happen if Lawler loses and Diaz wins and Cung Le is gonna fight sooner or later. Either way, the winner becomes a star for Strikeforce and they need as many as they can get. Just because something isn't on the line doesn't mean it's a pointless fight. Stop being stupid.

NICK FUCKIN DIAZ WITH A CLINIC~!


----------



## Dark Church

AMPLine4Life said:


> Diaz vs. Lawler isn't gonna happen if Lawler loses and Diaz wins and Cung Le is gonna fight sooner or later. Either way, the winner becomes a star for Strikeforce and they need as many as they can get. Just because something isn't on the line doesn't mean it's a pointless fight. Stop being stupid.
> 
> NICK FUCKIN DIAZ WITH A CLINIC~!


Cung Lee doesn't have to fight and may not. He is more interested in acting at the moment. Also those guys were stars on Network TV so I doubt that pretty much the same people watching Showtime makes a difference. Therefore besides bragging right not much is on the line tonight. Also Diaz looked good but Smith is decent and is known for losing good fights not winning them.


----------



## sirdilznik

Anyone that knows me knows that I LOVE body shots. With that in mind, Nick Diaz is my fucking hero!!! Just an awesome display from Nick. People can hate on him, but Nick is the real deal. Scott you may want to learn some defense.

Finally Carano/Cris Cyborg will happen! They should set the weight limit at 180 just to make sure they both make weight.

Edit: Those muscle and bone anatomy figures they use to illustrate the techniques are fucking creepy.


----------



## Dark Church

I am not going to be shocked if Rogers pulls off the upset here. I am picking Arlovski but Rogers is damn good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> Cung Lee doesn't have to fight and may not. He is more interested in acting at the moment. Also those guys were stars on Network TV so I doubt that pretty much the same people watching Showtime makes a difference. Therefore besides bragging right not much is on the line tonight. Also Diaz looked good but Smith is decent and is known for losing good fights not winning them.


Cung Le will fight. Trust me.

You're right. Every single fight is pointless unless a title is on the line.

Rogers best chance is a big KO. His striking isn't very good and his striking defense sucks. But he has KO power and Arlovski's chin is shit.


----------



## sirdilznik

Andrei "Glass Joe" Arlovski :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life

And there's Arlovski's shit chin.


----------



## Dark Church

Brett Rogers just arrived.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Big win for Rogers. Let the hype for this guy begin. 

Arlovski needs to stick to just fighting grapplers or something.


----------



## sirdilznik

"He didn't give me that spunk I was hungry for." :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Josh

Arlovski needs chin surgery.

Fedor is KING.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Ah. Fedor smirking when he said "I'll fight anyone"

Doesn't sound like he was impressed with the performance either.


----------



## Dark Church

Maybe Overeem will step up and defend his belt against Rogers. Fedor's contract is expiring with Affliction after Barnett so maybe he will fight for Strikeforce as well.


----------



## sirdilznik

AMPLine4Life said:


> Ah. Fedor smirking when he said "I'll fight anyone"
> 
> Doesn't sound like he was impressed with the performance either.


He had that "I'd be taking his arm home" look on his face


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overeem was supposed to fight Rogers on this show but got injured in a bar fight. I'm sure the win gets him the title shot now.

Barnett didn't sound too impressed with Rogers either.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Jake Shields better hope he can get this fight to the ground because he has some of the worst striking I've ever seen for a guy who is a legit top 5 fighter in his weight class.

If Shields wins by KO, it'll be the biggest method upset in MMA history.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I am not going to be shocked if Rogers pulls off the upset here. I am picking Arlovski but Rogers is damn good.



'Damn good' in what way? Have cinder blocks for hands?

The biggest indictment on AA has long been his chinny-ness, but Rogers has yet to show me anything aside from having big power in his fists.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Wow. Impressive victory for Shields.


----------



## sirdilznik

Jake Mutha Fucking Shields!!!!!!!!

Recognize!


----------



## Dark Church

Holy shit that was shocking. Shields looked like crap until that choke.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I think Shields looked a lot better on his feet than the announcers were giving him credit for. Watch him on his feet in the Daley fight and watch him on his feet in this fight. It's like night and day. He looked pretty solid in the clinch as well even before the choke.


----------



## sirdilznik

Shields in my mind is the best Welterweight outside of the UFC (that includes Mach Sakurai and Nick Diaz). He'd be top 5 in the UFC.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

He's the only guy who has a shot at beating GSP if Alves can't do it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Man, Diaz throws a fucking ton of punches.

Did they ever say the final count on the number of punches?

Shields vs GSP would own. 

Arlovski has a glass chin with a crack in it.


----------



## Myers

I don't know why I went with AA over bret rodgers, Arlovski cannot stand with anyone who can throw a punch. Rodgers broke his glass chin and it was over. Nick Diaz is the fucking man and Shields looked flawless on the ground.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Man, Diaz throws a fucking ton of punches.
> 
> Did they ever say the final count on the number of punches?
> 
> Shields vs GSP would own.
> 
> Arlovski has a glass chin with a crack in it.


final count was like 400 punches with over 200 landing.


----------



## SteveMania

AA has always been supremely overrated because he never accrued more than a mediocre resume at HW.

After beating Sylvia, he'd go on two lose to him twice, and his best win between then and now was Werdum in a controversial, but boring fight. And no Rothwell and Nelson are not that good. The only thing that changed - besides AA's silly jump in the ranks - was all the Freddie Roach hoopla (which has fuck all to do with MMA), and the fact that he fought Fedor. Nevermind the hilarious KO that ended the fight in a matter of minutes and getting absolutely slaughtered by an unranked slugger in 20 seconds.

He's obviously skilled (with a below average chin), but beyond that he hasn't amassed anything worth a Top 5 rank.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Thread lacks talk of NICK DIAZ BEING AWESOME.


----------



## SteveMania

To add onto my point, AA also doesn't have the greatest defense in the world, retreats backwards with his hands waist side but even despite his technical deficiencies I wasn't at all sold on Rogers and I'm still not. He hits like a fucking mack truck though.

I knew Diaz/Smith would be awfully one-sided, but I still gave Smith a window of opportunity to whip out that right hand and expose Diaz's non-existent head movement. Although Smith had no rhythm or rhyme insofar as to prevent Nick from pressing forward consistently and smacking him with feather-fisted pecks all night long.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Nick Diaz aint scared of no Scott Smith right hand. Homey.


----------



## sirdilznik

AMPLine4Life said:


> Thread lacks talk of NICK DIAZ BEING AWESOME.


Nick Diaz was fucking awesome. I will once again reprise my love for Nick for throwing all those deliciously sweet body shots. Thanks Nick for keeping the body shot love going.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nick was unleashing some serious combos. His ability to strike so rapidly is really ridiculous. Even if they're just peppering, they're still doing something.


----------



## SteveMania

Well if one thing is for certain, it's extremely deceptive to be on the receiving end of his combos.

His left-right-body shot *rinse and repeat* was a thing of beauty, but it also showed that Smith's defense clearly isn't up to snuff for someone who invests largely on banging it out on the feet. There's a reason why he had a 1-3 mark while in the UFC, he's the atypical B level fighter that Scott Coker had an eye for because of his style and ability to finish fights impressively.

He brings the cheddar every time he steps inside the ring/cage, but as a promoter, you can only go so far in hyping a guy that'll be on both sides of the highlight reel consistently.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Loved that card, AA getting KO'd again, my my. And Diaz/Smith was very entertaining.


----------



## peers

Cesar Gracie Jiu Jitsu will rock you. That was a stacked card and was a treat to watch. 

Nick Diaz is awesome. That's going in as one of my favourite fights this year. I gotta watch it again.

AA's jaw isn't up to this sport any more. 

I need to do some Nick Diaz pimping.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Am I right in thinking that, that card was given away for free last night? If so - DAMN


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Am I right in thinking that, that card was given away for free last night? If so - DAMN


Yeah. It was free on Showtime. If you didn't have Showtime you could have paid $40 for it on PPV, which is stupid because it's just easier to pay for a month of Showtime than pay $40 for the PPV. 

I assume everyone is pumped for WEC tonight. Should be great.


----------



## Dark Church

Technically no because Showtime is a premium channel that people must pay an additional fee for. Some would consider it free though because you didn't have to pay to watch that specific event.

Edit: My lack of Versus pisses me off tonight because WEC should own tonight. Maybe I can get a decent stream though like I got last night.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> I assume everyone is pumped for WEC tonight. Should be great.


Of course i'm pumped for it  If Faber loses and i don't show up for like a week consider me dead :side:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WEC should be great, I honestly can't call the ME but I've got a feeling that Faber is going to get knocked back another peg.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm convinced that Brown's size and power (which is freakish for a 145er) will be the difference. Faber's frame doesn't measure up and when you're fighting a guy that not only has fluid combos and refined technique, but some serious power in his cuff, I just don't see Faber sticking and moving consistently. He might be able to steal a round, but Brown is just notch above in terms of physical advantages alone that it'll be an uphill battle.

Not a knock on Faber, but Brown is just a c*nt hair better overall and his only losses (barring a defeat to then-Top 5 FW Imanari) were all to LW's that were bigger than him. Nevermind Faber always resorting to something flashy (his losses to Griffin and Brown come to mind), I see him making a similar mistake, getting too loose and blowing his wad.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Well I'm settling down to a few beers and the rocky films in preperation for the WEC card. Anyone know what time it's on in the UK? I had to stay up till 3am last night to watch Strikeforce.

"I'm no bum Mick!! I aint no Bum!!"


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm hoping Faber can pull through it. With Brown's physical size advantage, it will be a challenge.

Let's see if Faber can use his more rounded skills to his advantage...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Well I'm settling down to a few beers and the rocky films in preperation for the WEC card. Anyone know what time it's on in the UK? I had to stay up till 3am last night to watch Strikeforce.
> 
> "I'm no bum Mick!! I aint no Bum!!"


If Strikeforce started at 3 AM for you last night then I'll just assume that WEC starts at 2 AM for you since the show starts an hour earlier than Strikeforce. 

Really hoping Pulver wins tonight. The dude has gone through so much shit in his life and is such an awesome guy if you ever meet him that it's tough not to cheer for him. I unfortunately don't think he will but I'll still be pulling for him.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Strikeforce started at 3 AM for you last night then I'll just assume that WEC starts at 2 AM for you since the show starts an hour earlier than Strikeforce.
> 
> Really hoping Pulver wins tonight. The dude has gone through so much shit in his life and is such an awesome guy if you ever meet him that it's tough not to cheer for him. I unfortunately don't think he will but I'll still be pulling for him.


Yeah 2am is when I watch RAW and iMPACT! so that makes sense.

I'm in the same boat as you too, I love Pulver I'd hate to see him slip away ala lidel. I've got so much respect for him after reading about all the aweful shit he went through in his life.

Lol on a side note at the end of Rocky 2 now  3 to follow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Seems like there were a lot of good preliminary fights. Hopefully we get to see a few.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Here we go C'mon Jens!

* EDIT WTF  *


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Jens 

He looks so sad.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I feel so sad. Retirement anyone? 

*edit*

Jens is a true gent.

"thank you for making an old man feel good" - emotional


----------



## AMPLine4Life

He's only 34 but yeah, he has nothing left to prove and it's just sad watch him look so bad at this point.

Didn't make it official but it seems like he wants to retire.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Seems that way, do you have another link fella? JTV is closing all its WEC channels and the link I have is lag city.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I got nothing man. Sorry.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

No worries fella, this 1 lags at horrible times. eg Pulver post fight an right now lol

*edit* 


this card is shifting along quickly.


----------



## bruteshot74

Just got home from 11 hour work day on a Sunday  The Cowboy owned, rematch with Varner plz. Really looking forward to Brown vs. Faber, I think Brown is going to take this again though. Faber has plenty of fights left though in WEC either way, there is no need for him to move to 155.


----------



## Rush

fuck my streams today. work great for ads and shit. then its awful for the fights


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Just got home from 11 hour work day on a Sunday  The Cowboy owned, rematch with Varner plz. Really looking forward to Brown vs. Faber, I think Brown is going to take this again though. Faber has plenty of fights left though in WEC either way, there is no need for him to move to 155.


You're getting on MSN after the event, rit?

Good fight from Banuelos and Jorgensen.


----------



## sirdilznik

Holy shit Banuelos vs. Jorgenson was a super fun fight! The great exchanges, the ground scrambles. They brought the goodness for 15 minutes.

Edit: I thought Jorgenson won that fight but I won't argue the split decision. Round 2 could have gone either way.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

CHUCK~!


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> You're getting on MSN after the event, rit?
> 
> Good fight from Banuelos and Jorgensen.


Probably not, I am going to be lucky to make it through the main event. So tired :$

Awesome fight between Banuelos & Jorgensen. Chuck looked so happy when his boy won.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Probably not, I am going to be lucky to make it through the main event. So tired :$
> 
> Awesome fight between Banuelos & Jorgensen. Chuck looked so happy when his boy won.




I thought Jorgensen won the decision but round 2 was pretty close.


----------



## Rush

Pretty sweet fight there, 2nd round was very close could make a case for either winning it but i reckon Banuelos did enough there. He was fading fast in the 3rd though, lucky that he didn;t get finished by Jorgenson


----------



## sirdilznik

Holy shit! That was like an instant replay of the Kid Yamamoto record knee!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

JOSE ALDO IS THE GREATEST MAN ALIVE


----------



## Rush

JOSE THE FUCKING MAN ALDO~!, awesome knee


----------



## bruteshot74

Wow, Jose Aldo, quick finish. Definitely has to be the guy to take on the winner of Faber vs. Brown. Guy is a force at 145.


----------



## sirdilznik

With all these fast finishes we get another undercard fight 

Edit: Sweet ass Flying Triangle! Shades of Genki Sudo. White belt my ass.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

If Aldo learned some damn english, he could be a Machida-like star. 

Awesome triangle by Dikun.


----------



## Rush

bruteshot74 said:


> Wow, Jose Aldo, quick finish. Definitely has to be the guy to take on the winner of Faber vs. Brown. Guy is a force at 145.


Naturally. I don't see anyone they would give the shot to ahead of him tbh. He's been very impressive lately, finishing fights, 5-0 in the WEC and undefeated in his last 8. Been on an epic streak and a fight between him and Faber would probably make me pass out from too much awesomeness :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sick jiu-jitsu by Pettis.


----------



## sirdilznik

Another quick but fun fight. Just as my MMA love was waning, the WEC rekindles the flame. I fucking love WEC, they almost always deliver the goods.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

CALIFORNIA LOVE

and the place explodes


----------



## Rush

i marked :side:


----------



## sirdilznik

I'm really glad Frank Mir isn't doing this fight. I like Mir as a play by play guy, but I hate him calling Faber fights. Faber is ultra impressive and deserves praise but the way Mir would suck his dick on commentary would churn my stomach.

Mike Brown sporting the sweet beard. It will be the battle of the beard vs. the ass-chin. Both are powerful, which will prevail?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Brown is like the exact opposite of Faber.

Faber comes out smiling and happy as fuck. Brown never smirks and looks serious as hell.


----------



## sirdilznik

Clearly Faber is the face and Brown is the heel here. The beard goes well with the heel persona. :lmao

Edit: Great first round. This is going to be a really fun fight. I hope it goes 5.

Edit 2: Wow this fight is great. Faber is definitely getting the better on the feet, but Brown is just such a beast on the ground and in the clinch. I got it at a round a piece.

Edit 3: I got it 3 rounds to 1 Brown so far, though all the rounds have been pretty close. Sucks that Faber broke his hand, but shit happens. This is probably the most gassed I've ever seen Faber, the ground scrambles really sapped him.


----------



## Rush

I have it 2-2 going into the 5th but thats probably due to personal bias more than anything


----------



## sirdilznik

Awesome fight. Faber is a true warrior but breaking his hand cost him any chance to win that fight IMHO. I have it 49-46 on my scorecard. Brown is just so fucking beastly on the ground and in the clinch.


----------



## Rush

Yeah, shame about his hand. Gusty stuff to keep going and still be competitive. Good fight, i had it 48-47.


----------



## Josh

48-47, Brown, imo.


----------



## sirdilznik

Despite Faber being 0-2 against Brown, he should get another shot after Aldo. I'd totally be down for Brown/Faber III assuming Brown beats Aldo (and that he fights Aldo at all).

Edit: Heal up quickly and completely Urijah


----------



## Rush

I'd give Aldo the title shot now and have Faber vs Fabiano with the winner probably getting the shot after that depending on how long Faber is out with his hand.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fuckin horrible that Faber broke his hand in the first round. He had to throw elbows the rest of the fight, which means he had to get in tight and that's what Brown wanted. Good performance by Brown and everything but meh, it just sucks that Faber was limited for the rest of the fight.


----------



## Myers

Awesome, Brown just got me 380 bucks, gotta love online betting. To bad about faber breaking his hand, it probably didn't help that he stayed for another 20 minutes. He probably has a good 6-8 months to decide what he really wants to do next.

Next bet: 500 on Rich Franklin to finally bury Wandy "monkey face" silva, silva needs to GTFO.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

My stream went down so I had to wait until today to see the fight on some crappy youtube "I'm going to hold a camera to the TV" link  

Brown deserved the W, but I can't help wondering what the fight may have turned out like if Faber hand't have broken his hand in the 1st. Great show of guts and class to carry on slugging with his elbows after that.


----------



## peers

From his twitter.

Gross... He still made it an interesting fight even with fucked up hands.

I admit I was sleeping on Brown. Ah well, I think Urijah deserves another rematch though, after a warm up fight.

And since Tim Sylvia vs. Ray Mercer is just around the corner, let's all have another big laugh at it.


----------



## Dark Church

Cerrone is going to kill Varner in their rematch. Aldo will also probabaly beat Brown as well.


----------



## SteveMania

Until Cerrone gets his takedown defense out of the skewers and develops a wicked sprawl, I'm not picking him over Varner. It's still apparent that Cerrone has defensive liabilities, doesn't cover up when needed and his footwork isn't very fluid.

He has a good frame for the division, an underrated guard and some power, but aside from that odds are he if can't defend Krause's takedowns, he sure as hell won't be able stuff Varner's again.


----------



## Word

How good was WEC 41? Downloading the show now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Word said:


> How good was WEC 41? Downloading the show now.


Probably the best event this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Aldo is a fucking animal. He should have pulled a Spencer, and walked away. No need to punch him anymore. He was done. And what a vicious cut...shades of Eastman's cut a few years ago.

Too bad about Faber. Could have gone either way if he didn't break his hand. Disappointing end to the hyped fight.

Jens Pulver. :sad:

Oh well. Onto UFC 99!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Aldo is a fucking animal. He should have pulled a Spencer, and walked away. No need to punch him anymore. He was done.


He was done and yet Aldo hit him twice and Steve Fuckin Mazzagatti was still hesitant to stop the fight. Aldo did the right thing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> He was done and yet Aldo hit him twice and Steve Fuckin Mazzagatti was still hesitant to stop the fight. Aldo did the right thing.


Mazzagatti is fucking terrible. Everyone except him saw that Swanson was done. 



> According to mmamadness.com , former IFL Heavyweight Champion Roy Nelson (13-4) and Wes Sims (22-12, 0-3 in the UFC) are also a part of the Ultimate Fighter Season 10 Cast. They join Kimbo Slice, and former NFL players Marcus Jones, Matt Mitrione, Brendan Schaub and Wes Shrivers.


Sims vs Mir 3, plz.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Roy Nelson has a pretty good shot at winning the whole thing.


----------



## Myers

Haha gotta love jens pulver making the most of any of the fighters at WEC 41 despite losing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Countdown to UFC 99 featuring WANDERLEI SILVA'S ACCENT is tonight.

The Hardy/Davis stuff that got cut from the main show is up on youtube and it's really good stuff.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm pretty pumped for the countdown show. Should be outstanding.

White needs to finish posting the blog from WEC. He's a few days behind


----------



## SteveMania

The more I think about it, the more I think Roy is one of those guys who the SpikeTV producers would love. Just imagine him walking around the house with his belly hanging out eating and drinking everything in sight, and then watching him knock out and submit fools left and right in the cage. That guy is perfect for reality TV.


----------



## Role Model

Wow Hardy having Freddie Roach doing a bit of training with him is news to me, pretty huge.

Really hyped for that fight, and that video's really added to it and put the little 'feud' together nicely.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> The more I think about it, the more I think Roy is one of those guys who the SpikeTV producers would love. Just imagine him walking around the house with his belly hanging out eating and drinking everything in sight, and then watching him knock out and submit fools left and right in the cage. That guy is perfect for reality TV.


I'm sorta shocked he even has to go on TUF. If he didn't have the gut he'd probably be right in the UFC but I know Dana was sort of down on him because of the enormous gut. I guess being on TUF and winning would give him the credibility needed to where people would overlook the gut.

Kimbo is fucked if he draws Nelson.



Role Model said:


> Wow Hardy having Freddie Roach doing a bit of training with him is news to me, pretty huge.
> 
> Really hyped for that fight, and that video's really added to it and put the little 'feud' together nicely.


Freddie Roach hasn't had a great track record as of late has he? Wasn't he training Hatton before the Pac fight and he was training Arlovski before the Fedor and Rogers fights. Dan Hardy better break this Roach losing streak.

Nick Diaz said he'll fight at Light Heavyweight if the right fight comes along. DIAZ VS. MACHIDA~!


----------



## Role Model

Naaa Roach was training Pacquiao son, old man Mayweather was training Hatton.

I shouldn't like Nick, but I do, the antics of his family are quite brilliant.


----------



## Overrated

Nick and Nate are both great tbf. Ye Freddie is probably one of if not the best boxing trainer right now, so hardy training with him is brilliant. Hopefully he fucks davis up.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Diaz vs Machida would be great to watch. I can just imagine Machida using his karate to counter the peppering punches.

Diaz needs to get back into the UFC just for this fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Role Model said:


> Naaa Roach was training Pacquiao son, old man Mayweather was training Hatton.
> 
> I shouldn't like Nick, but I do, the antics of his family are quite brilliant.


Ah. My bad. Maybe that's a sign he should stick to training boxers and not MMA fighters. Hopefully it works out for Hardy though cause I'm sick of hearing people put over Davis as the real contender. I think Davis, despite always talking about wanting to stand and being exciting, will try to take it to the ground.

If you hate Nick Diaz, you just suck.

We need Nick Diaz vs. Jason Miller with the UFC Primetime/HBO Boxing 24/7 gimmick attached to the fight. The build up would be the greatest thing ever and the fight would probably be really good. Strikeforce must make this happen.


----------



## Myers

I am not a fan of Nick Diaz, even though he has put on quite a win streak. He is 9-1-1 since he got beaten three times in a row from some top contenders. Except for a great sub on Josh Neer, he would then go on to fight cans, especially the last three. It probably has to do with his attitude. I am not a fan where someone talks shit, gives the finger to his opponent, and always looking pissed off just for an act. That's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Rush

The fact that he talks shit, gives the finger and stuff makes me more of a fan tbh. The last 3 were cans? I'd hardly call Smith a can.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Your definition of can is scary.

Scott Smith is a b-level fighter but he's not a can at all. Frank Shamrock isn't what he used to be but to call him a can is kinda insulting. I wouldn't say Gleison Tibau is a can either. He lost to Noons but it was on cuts and you know if it was up to Diaz he woulda kept fighting. And lets be honest, he beat Gomi when everyone considered Gomi the top Lightweight fighter in the world. It's not like he got blown out in any of his UFC losses either. 

It's amazing he's only 25 because he's been around the fight game forever it seems. 

I don't think Nick Diaz is an act either. I know he says "don't believe everything you see in the cage and before the fights" but he says that and then he goes on to talk more shit after the fight. I don't think it's an act that he wants to be MMA's bad guy, I honestly think he's just kinda retarded and he just doesn't give a fuck what people think about him or what he says. 

Just read these quotes:



> “If people can’t handle watching me or they can't handle the intensity of my life or they can’t handle me cussing saying fuck this and fuck, then you know, I think people really need to become a little more mature, kinda grow up a little bit…”
> 
> So Nick, would you agree your marijuana smoking has got in the way of your fight career?
> 
> "Actually, on the contrary, my fight career has gotten in the way of my marijuana smoking."
> 
> "He just lost again right? See what I mean? You are promoting Rich Franklin and this motherfucker, here he is, letting it ride and he's just trying to uphold his image. The guy's a fucking teacher. He's a school teacher - that's what he is. If I was going to fight him I'd be pretty damn confident. I'm going to fight a teacher not a fighter. There are plenty of teachers I wanted to beat up."
> 
> "If you're getting paid more than me, I'm definitely more excited about this ass whoopin I'm gonna put down on you."
> 
> For the record do you own a computer?
> "After my last fight I bought one, I have no clue how to work it nor have any intention of chatting on here with you whores."
> 
> Rogan: "So now do you have respect for Diego?"
> Diaz: "Naw, not really."
> 
> “Back in the day, a Ninja didn’t have his girlfriend sitting in the tree waiting to kill shit.”
> 
> "See if people are gonna hate just cause I say the word motherfucker, then fuck them, I don't have time to worry about marketing and shit, in my last fight my hair looked like shit cause all I did was train... I have other letters but i'm not that good of a reader."
> 
> Coming out of the UFC 67 weigh-ins:
> "Diablo? who the fuck calls me diablo?"
> 
> All in relation to Gomi:
> "He kinda just put his head down and looped some fucking punch out there that smacked me...I was like what the fuck?!?!?!?"
> 
> "There he is ....that little fucker."
> 
> “That little fucker hit me with a Hadukan or something.”
> 
> "I beat his ass. But you know, that little fucker. Man that fucker is tough. I mean I hit him, but then he comes out with this karate shit and little dude can bang. I mean he fucked up my eye and shit... That's why I went to the ground and go go'd him. You dont see that shit in MMA. Who in MMA go go's anyone cept me."
> 
> With regards to the Riggs hospital brawl:
> Trigg - "You should have just closed the door Nick."
> Nick - "How the fuck am I gonna close the door? I ain't no bitch."
> 
> "For the record, right now, I think someone needed to come out and say it: I think smoking pot is good for mixed martial artists. It's a new day and age, this is, uh, the year ... Fuck year is it? I don't know, because I've been training and smoking pot like I should, instead of paying attention to other bullshit, which I don't do."
> 
> On fighting in Stockton:
> “Fighting in Stockton is going to be great for me. Stockton is a great fight town because if you drive long enough on some of these roads you’ll probably see a pretty good street fight.”
> 
> “So my bottom line is I wanted to get a bunch of this stuff off my chest is … is that … you know … I’m not no chump. I’m not going to just talk shit or whatever. I can’t remember where I was really going with that.”
> 
> "Because you get high all the time, you can't find people that train all the time. But if you get high and train, you will get high and train all the time together and it will be fucking massive-takeover-smoke-weed-and-kill-people shit."
> 
> "Making weed illegal is a little bit paranoid, don't you think? It's like saying God made a mistake, you know what I mean? It's like, you've got the whole world and Earth and all its holy creations, right? And God is like, Hmm, lookit, my whole world in all its holy ways, and he's like, Oh-my-me-oh-shit, I left weed in here. Yeah right, I left weed in here. Oh, shouldn't have smoked that joint on the third day."
> 
> The hydrogenated chocolate incident:
> Jesse Holland (UFCmania): Who paints their hair and toes?
> "Dude everybody. C’mon man. Even Hermes Franca. One day he comes in with that goofy haircut. You got Jens Pulver, fucking Mayhem Miller. Some bitch he was talking to tried to offer me this piece of hydrogenated chocolate. What the fuck are these guys into? Give me some real chocolate. Real fighters eat real chocolate."
> 
> “If I have a girlfriend, I don’t bring her to flaunt her. She doesn’t get to reap the benefits of me being famous."
> 
> “I’m trying to fight Sakurai, I’m trying to fight K.J. Noons, I’m trying to fight Anderson Silva, I’m trying to fight everybody. I’m trying to fight Georges motherfucking St.Pierre. I’m trying to fight … I didn’t mean to call Georges a motherfucker, but I ain’t got no problem getting there and fighting the best people in the world. Georges is a nice guy. I’m trying to fight Jon Fitch, I’m trying to fight Silva, I’m trying to fight K.J. Noons, I’m trying to fight everybody. I’m trying to fight Takanori Gomi, Sakurai, I’m trying to fuck everybody up. Fuck this shit. This is fucking gangster fucking warfare. I don’t give a fuck. You know what I mean?”
> 
> "Don’t be scared homie!"


The guy isn't all there. But that's what makes him awesome.


----------



## Rush

Pretty much. Any sport needs someone like Diaz to keep things balanced. I mean, GSP is great and all but i don't want every fighter to be nice and respectful just like you can't have every fighter giving everyone the finger


----------



## MITB

Just watched the Strikeforce and WEC cards. I know it's a bit late in the day to evaluate but it's hard to come by shit in the UK and I didn't wanna stay up. Had to avoid this thread for fear of spoilers!!

Anyways, both cards were quality with the WEC card particularly exciting.

Randleman/Whitehead was kind of blah but that was to be expected.

Baroni/Riggs was ok but Frank Shamrock constantly putting Baroni over was annoying.

Scott Smith let me down tbh. He didn't really bang enough for me. Diaz's head movement is bad but Smith just looked dazed from the peppering he took. Diaz must have the most frustrating/annoying style in MMA! He looked good though, even if I'm not a fan. (Great quotes though, AMP! :lmao) Did you hear Mauro call Diaz "Captain Cannabis" during his entrance? lol.

Mauro Ranallo was on form all night imo. He called Rogers a 'real life Clubber Lang'. So freakin' true! Arlovski's glass job exposed against a banger - suprise, suprise. Fedor and Barnett completely no-sold Rogers win. :flip

Lawler/Shields was as I expected. Shields is the best WW in the world outside of GSP and I think he'd have a great chance against him.

Some very interesting possibilites for StrikeForce in the near future.

Gutted for Jens but he got caught - it happens. I don't think it's the end of the world but Jens looked more dejected than I've ever seen anyone. :sad:. Gripsi should fight Assuncao.

Cerrone looked a level above Krause.

JOSE ALDO~! Fucking awesome finish. Flying scissor knee! Aldo/Brown please.

Faber/Brown was a good fight and I'm gutted for Urijah that he broke his hand early doors. Clearly changed the fight, maybe not the outcome though. Brown looked too strong in the clinch and I thought he worked his dirty boxing very well. I would happily watch them complete the trilogy. Faber/Fabiano next?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

It's why junie was such a big hit, controversy does indeed crate cash.


----------



## Rush

MITB said:


> Faber/Brown was a good fight and I'm gutted for Urijah that he broke his hand early doors. Clearly changed the fight, maybe not the outcome though. Brown looked too strong in the clinch and I thought he worked his dirty boxing very well. I would happily watch them complete the trilogy. Faber/Fabiano next?


I reckon it did change the outcome tbh. Brown was pretty lazy standing and if Faber could've kept his distance then he would've unloaded on him imo. With the hand he couldn't keep the distance as well which meant Brown had an easier time in working for the clinch/takedowns. Depending on how long he's out for with the hand dictates who he should fight next, a fight against Fabiano makes the most sense considering i think Aldo has to be the one to recieve a title shot.


----------



## Role Model

Chrisp_Morg said:


> It's why junie was such a big hit, controversy does indeed crate cash.


That guys an annoying little ******, makes Nick look quite classy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Junie did all that shit because he knew he was on TV and wanted to be a star. As I said, I think Diaz really is just mentally off. 

Anyone watch the 99 Countdown last night? They built Silva vs. Silva really well. Also did a good job selling Cain/Kongo to me. And Ben Saunders has a charisma about him that I enjoy.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> Junie did all that shit because he knew he was on TV and wanted to be a star. As I said, I think Diaz really is just mentally off.
> 
> Anyone watch the 99 Countdown last night? They built Silva vs. Silva really well. Also did a good job selling Cain/Kongo to me. And Ben Saunders has a charisma about him that I enjoy.


I genuinly believe Ben Saunders is a psychopath - he scares me.


----------



## Role Model

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anyone watch the 99 Countdown last night? They built Silva vs. Silva really well. Also did a good job selling Cain/Kongo to me. And Ben Saunders has a charisma about him that I enjoy.


Yeah I just finished watching it, pretty good hype job on the fights covered. I'm surprised it was made so clear they're pushing for Silva/Silva, because you just don't know what's going to happen with sexy on Saturday night.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Role Model said:


> Yeah I just finished watching it, pretty good hype job on the fights covered. I'm surprised it was made so clear they're pushing for Silva/Silva, because you just don't know what's going to happen with sexy on Saturday night.


Yeah, it's like they just assumed Silva would win to set up Silva/Silva.

I guess if he loses though you could argue, "he lost at 195 to a guy who fights at 205 while he wants to fight 185." So you go the Bisping route with him. Feed him a couple of guys he should beat, get him one big win, and then he gets the title shot. Unless Anderson loses the belt, then they can just do the fight as long as Wandy is coming off a win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Caught the countdown, they were setting up Silva/Silva pretty good there. But that fight is a long ways from happening. Since Wanderlei has to defeat Franklin, and then Anderson has to defeat the Bispring/Henderson winner.

Aside from that, I'm pumped for the card. I don't think I've been interested in so many fights on one card in a long time. 

* Rich Franklin vs. Wanderlei Silva 
* Cheick Kongo vs. Cain Velasquez 
* Ben Saunders vs. Mike Swick
* Marcus Davis vs. Dan Hardy
* Mustapha al Turk vs. Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic

All five of these spark heavy interest from me. Great card.


----------



## Role Model

Pretty fucked off that one of the few shows on at a reasonable time over here, and I won't be able to watch it live. Oh well, still hyped.


----------



## SteveMania

While I'd love to see vintage Wand come out Saturday night and starch Franklin, I'd hate to see him fight Anderson next because that's just a killer match-up for him any way you cut it. Against a crisp straight-counter puncher, Wand's wild hooks and crosses are negated and he'll have to neck wrestle his way inside of Anderson's range until he can connect - which even then Anderson has a helluva jaw.

Anderson is also much better when it comes to gauge timing and among the fundamentals Wand has lost over the years, his reflexes/recovery ability is a tad hair slower (which in MMA is huge) and his chin - never great to begin with - has softened to the point where the off button gets touched after a good shot to the point.

With that said, à vitória Wand!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmEagle

Great card on Saturday. I just hope they don't make Silva/Silva right away if Wandy beats Rich. I think Wandy should take a fight or two at middleweight first before taking on the best middleweight in the world. Just to see how the cut is and get his feet wet at 185, and potentially hype him back up with some wins.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I think it's the best overseas card they've ever put on. Only one I think that comes close is UFC 75 although that one was free on Spike. And even then I'm still more excited for this one.

The Hendo/Bisping winner has sort of been promised a title shot but we all know how that one goes. I think if Bisping wins then they'd be stupid not to do Silva/Bisping in England because that would just be a huge show. If Hendo wins and Wandy beats Franklin though, I could really see Silva/Silva over Silva/Hendo. As long as Wandy wins on Saturday, I think at the very least he'll be one fight away from a title shot. Maybe he'll get Marquardt if he beats Maia (woulda said the winner of that fight but Maia and Wandy train together so I'm not 100% sure they'd fight each other) or Okami.

Either way it seems like UFC wants the quickest possible route to Silva/Silva.


----------



## peers

6 fights guarenteed to be on the show. Cool beans. I like that they show the countdowns on UFC.com now.

Dana's video blog is up, too.

Silva/Franklin is weird to me. I don't want to see Wandy lose, because he's not winning against Anderson, and I just see a string of losses coming his way. And I don't want Franklin to lose because I want him to be a big contender soon. Though a loss for franklin wouldn't hurt him as much as a wandy loss would. I think...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I think Franklin needs the win more just because of the weight class. It's easier to rebuild a guy moving down in weight or the smaller fighter than it is to rebuild the bigger fighter. Franklin would be losing to a guy essentially deemed too small at 205 and Franklin wants to stay at 205.

At least if Wandy loses you can still use the whole "well now he's at a more natural weight class, guys won't be bigger than him, his power will translate, ect..." deal. They throw him in there with a couple of mediocre fighters, he destroys them, everything thinks he's awesome again and that he really is at home at 185.

It also depends on how the fight goes. If it's a war that both men survive then win or lose it doesn't hurt either fighter. I don't think Franklin can afford any type of loss and I don't think Wandy can afford another vicious KO because 4 bad KOs in 6 fights pretty much means the end of any type of competitive career.


----------



## Myers

Aptly named the comeback, both are must wins for these fighters. Rich reminds me of sean sherk where he only has a few loses but he always loses at the important fights that send him back down. Wand is done, plain and simple, he needs to retire. He isn't going to beat Anderson Silva, and I am sure he isn't going to win on saturday. 

I am probably going to regret this later because Cain is such a monster in the octagon, but Kongo is going to cement his title shot after Saturday. I see him getting the first crack at Mir/Lesnar.

Countdown was awesome, along with the hardy/davis video they made, they put together the best UFC show overseas that I could think of.


----------



## SteveMania

Nothing against Rich because he's a stand-up guy and a class act in and outside of the ring/cage, but his biggest win is probably Okami and every time he fought an elite opponent, he lost. If not for the UFC marketing blitz for Franklin as a 'dominant champion', his reign would have already been forgotten because the MW division was quite unspectacular at the time.

About Wand, I'd have to agree. If he loses on Saturday, no matter how you want to spin the drop to 185, it does little to keep him relevant. I'll always support him 100%, but I feel both he and Nog have gone down a similar path, in that both have lost their reflexes, speed, timing and recovery ability to the point where they can no longer stay afloat against the upper echelon. Wand hasn't gone downhill as dramatically, but it's apparent that his chin has softened quite a bit (it was never great to begin with) and he isn't as quick off his back foot anymore, which is a huge fucking loss for someone who thrives off of ample recovery.

I wouldn't be so quick to jump on Cain train either (even though I firmly believe he's the real deal), but there's no reason to believe he shouldn't dominate Kongo here. Remember it was only one year ago when Herring grapplefucked Kongo. If Cain doesn't like his hand on the feet, he can take Kongo down anytime he chooses and punish him there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm not exactly sure who needs the win more. With both trying to test out a new division, both need a win to gain some momentum to get behind them. However, I'd say both a few fights away from the end of the line in the UFC. I don't think Franklin has to worry about job security, since he's one of the UFC's pioneers(of the Zuffa era). And then Wanderlei is just a fan favorite, no matter what. He just makes you want to cheer for him. I think monetary value keeps him in the UFC for however long he's satisfied with his contract.


----------



## Josh

I think Rich needs it because, atm, he probably has the most chance of actually mounting a serious attempt at the title. As apposed to Wanderlei, who is never going to be as good as he was in PRIDE.


----------



## Role Model

From a personal standpoint, I have far more interest in Silva fighting, Franklin losing doesn't bother me for a second.


----------



## Overrated

Pumped for tonight. :lmao at some of the stuff hardy posted on the cagewarriors forum, some people need to lighten up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mike Swick did the fighter video blog for UFC. Everyone bet against him.


----------



## Myers

I am stoked I get to watch the event 7 hours earlier then it normally starts. Here in Los Angeles it starts at 12:00pm. I am looking to cash in on Franklin beating Silva, should be an interesting fight either way.


----------



## SteveMania

My two cents for the card:


Mirko/al Turk - Even an uninspired Mirko should be able to handle a regional headliner like al Turk inside of five minutes. Al Turk is an average grappler at best and CC *should* have no problem stowing the takedowns to make it a nip and tuck affair standing. That is of course decided on the legendary takedown defense still remaining in check.


Fisher/Uno - I'm sort of torn here. While I believe Uno is by great lengths the superior wrestler and technician on the ground, the fight won't be decided on whether or not Fisher can stave takedowns (which he can't), but if Uno's brain explodes after a heavy shot squarely on the point. Between the takedowns and postionally dominant spurts, therein lies a great possibility Spencer lights up Uno with his cuffs and 'possibly' finishes him in short order.

For the life of me, I just can't imagine Uno consistently getting the fight to the ground for 15 minutes without getting bludgeoned at some point and put to sleep. It's a toss up in my mind because on one hand Uno, your prototypical sub chaser that is excellent at advancing position, needs to keep the fight active on the floor and on the otherhand Fisher, who is by default the much more schooled striker, only needs a couple of clean shots to the jaw in order to hurt that sub-par beard of Uno's. Great match-up though.


Davis/Hardy - For someone that came from a boxing background, I haven't been all that impressed with Davis' hands. What makes Hardy severely underrated is his ability to wear guys down as the fight progresses. Additionally, Hardy has a great chin and while he hasn't been struck by someone of Marcus' pop, I don't see him getting flatlined here.

With that said, this is another fairly close match-up on paper but I favor Hardy to eventually wear on an over-aggressive Davis and collectively steal the latter two rounds as Davis lands nothing of consequence past the first frame and continues to charge at Hardy like a bull flagrantly chasing a matador.


Saunders/Swick - I like Swick here mainly because Saunders (save for decapitating Brandon Wolff) hasn't looked spectacular against the dregs of the world, meanwhile hasn't faced as stern a test in Swick. He has good length and some height in the clinch, but aside from that don't expect Saunders to righteously blast Swick with knees and leave him in a heap like he did Wolff. I favor Swick to work some angles, gauge the timing and eventually unload on Saunders as Ben looks to muzzle the range.


Velasquez/Kongo - Unless Kongo can put some ass behind one big Hail Mary right hand, he loses, and loses convincingly. Cain is unlike any of the technical breed Kongo has fought before and Kongo's sprawl is still his pitfall by all indication. If Cain doesn't like his hand on the feet, he can willingly force it to the mat and have his way with Kongo there. The worst case scenario for Cain is if this fight devolves into Kongo/Marrero 2.0, but given the size Cain has over Marrero and his ability to pass much more effectively, I think Cain puts Kongo away inside of two.


Wand/Franklin - I'll always support Wand 100%, but he just doesn't have the reflexes, speed and recovery, nor the chin (which was never great to begin with - and has softened up dramatically in recent years) to make it very competitive. The cut to 195 could also be a detriment and make him worn down like it did Vera, Swick and even Franklin back when they all moved down in weight for the first time. As much as I'd love to see Wand flatten Rich with a big right hook, he'll likely get outclassed from the get-go and pecked away from the outside until the off switch is touched.

Franklin has never been elite in my eyes (his biggest win is probably Okami) and if it wasn't for the UFC marketing blitz of promoting him as a 'dominant' champion - only two defenses against a flake in Loiseau and B level Quarry - his entire reign would have been forgotten about by now. But if anything is for certain, Rich is skilled and has great footwork with some good power to his command, something that I expect will prosper against Wand: who will aggress with reckless abandonment.

If only Wand had the chin to backup that windmilling, balls to the wall style, we'd be in for a war.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nice readup Stevie M. 

Only a couple hours away. I'm pretty pumped for this show. Dana's blog last night, plus the weigh-ins got me all hyped up.

I really cannot wait to see Davis/Hardy.


----------



## Rush

Yeah, i'm pulling an all nighter so i can watch this. Then i have work not long after it. Then after work i have to study for an exam. Better be worth it :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> Yeah, i'm pulling an all nighter so i can watch this. Then i have work not long after it. Then after work i have to study for an exam. Better be worth it :side:


They'll give their best. Thanks for staying up my guy.


----------



## Jon Staley

Tonight will be the first UFC event ever for me to watch. Hope I can find a decent stream.


----------



## SteveMania

Mikey Damage said:


> Nice readup Stevie M.
> 
> Only a couple hours away. I'm pretty pumped for this show. Dana's blog last night, plus the weigh-ins got me all hyped up.
> 
> I really cannot wait to see Davis/Hardy.



Yeah definitely looking forward to Davis/Hardy, although I have a feeling Davis is going to come out a little too over aggressive, enough to give Hardy the advantage as the fight progresses. He might steal a round, but I see Hardy wearing on him to take a fairly close, but clear UD.


----------



## bruteshot74

Just got home from work. I thought I was going to miss the event but had a short day because of the heat. Just ordered it and am ready to go.

Franklin ftw!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

BRUTE. You gonna be on MSN after?


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> BRUTE. You gonna be on MSN after?


I probably could be for you my friend


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> I probably could be for you my friend


Thanks my friend. Thanks my guy. Thanks for chatting. My pleasure.


----------



## bruteshot74

Tim Sylvia weighed in at 310 pounds for his boxing match against Ray Mercer tonight :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life

"If this isn't fight of the night. Then I'm not Cheick Kongo."

CHARISMA


----------



## AMPLine4Life

FUCK MARCUS DAVIS~!


----------



## bruteshot74

Big win for Hardy, good have gone either way tbf. Hardy did do much more damage though even if Davis controlled most of the fight.


----------



## Rush

Hardy picks up the win, i'm happy


----------



## bruteshot74

Just looked at undercard, picked them all right 

0-1 on main card...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Just looked at undercard, picked them all right
> 
> 0-1 on main card...


You deserve to lose for picking Marcus Davis.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> You deserve to lose for picking Marcus Davis.


Hardy is better then I expected him to be.


----------



## Rush

bruteshot74 said:


> Just looked at undercard, picked them all right
> 
> 0-1 on main card...


5-1 on prelims, 1-0 on main card


----------



## Mikey Damage

Good fight. Looked like Davis was ahead on the score card until mid-way through round 3. Then Hardy got into his guard, and unleashed that vicious elbow.

That pretty much was the end of Davis. Judges got it right. 29-28 Hardy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Hardy is better then I expected him to be.


That. And Marcus Davis sucks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

He definitely backed up his shit-talking.


----------



## bruteshot74

Some good grappling between Uno & Fisher but other then that it was pretty boring. I had hard time scoring it, first two rounds were pretty even as nothing happened, but Uno definitely took the third round with what he did at the end.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I scored it 29-28 Fisher. I guess I was right since the scores weren't even read.


----------



## Overrated

DAN FUCKING HARDY~~!!  

Plastic Paddy could not take the loss :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

Swick/Saunders trash-talking in the middle of grappling was pretty awesome.


----------



## Overrated

Lovely by swick. Fucking cro cop next.


----------



## bruteshot74

Swick vs. Saunders was horrible. Thank god for Swick finishing that so we did not have to go through another 1 and half rounds.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mike Swick looked damn good.

I know he wants on the 103 show....

Mike Swick vs Dan Hardy at 103?


----------



## Overrated

Hughes vs Swick should happen.


----------



## Jon Staley

I wasn't rooting for Swick, but after those comments about his life and his mum, I'm very happy for him. It kinda brought a tear to my eye. So glad Im watching UFC tonight, awesome stuff. Thank you Lesnar for getting me into this! Hardy vs. Davis - PAH! I wanted Davis to win, and I believe he should have over the course of the first two, but meh.

KOSLOV FOR THE WIN..


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fuck Mike Swick and his "I had a dream" speech. 

No one can top Machida's "I had a dream" speech. GOHEAD~!


----------



## Overrated

Right kick to the hospital, left kick to the cemetery.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cro Cop better win this by vicious KO.


----------



## bruteshot74

CRO COP :hb

Glad to see him back and pick up a win.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Uh oh. Controversy! Al-turk was getting killed before that, but still...


----------



## Jon Staley

Great fight that was, very enjoyable. Very good tactics and ending.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fucker needed an eye poke to win.


----------



## Overrated

Great Preformance. Looks as if hes much more suited to the cage now. 

Poke to the eye saved al turk from a more brutal beating.


----------



## Jon Staley

Thumb to eye or not, he deserved it imo.


----------



## Rush

Cro Cop will get killed against anyone who's decent if he fights like that again imo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Cro Cop looked good against a guy he should have looked good against. Not really a groundbreaking performance or anything.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Crap way to win...but who cares. Cro Cop won!!


----------



## Jon Staley

This guy Valasquez is undefeated? Best in the world? Hmm, this sure will make for an interesting fight.


----------



## bruteshot74

Power said:


> This guy Valasquez is undefeated? Best in the world?


lol

He is a good prospect at heavyweight, but not the best in the world yet. Needs to face some competition first, Kongo will be a start and we will see if he could be a legit challenger to the title some time in the future.


----------



## Overrated

Fuck me, big punches by kongo.

Cain just dominating kongo now.


----------



## Jon Staley

He's killing Congo. Like the look of him, but then again it's my first time watching.


----------



## Mikey Damage

As great as Cain's wrestling looks....his ability to finish sucks. He's been in a dominating positions, and cannot get a finish.


----------



## Jon Staley

Yeah I guess he'll learn as time goes by. How old is he? I don't wanna open another tab to check. 

Looks like judges will _decide_ this.


----------



## Overrated

Against guys like Lesnar or Carwin i cannot see Cain doing any good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cain would be in deep shit against a good wrestler with KO power.


----------



## Jon Staley

Highly enjoyed that. His strengths are so strong, but his weaknesses are quite worrying. Guess they'll address it before his next fight. In any event, I hope he gets a big fight soon.


----------



## Rush

Cain raped Kongo for most of that fight but the dude needs to get that killer instinct and finish fights. Kongo was getting the better in the brief period at the start of each round, against someone who won't get outwrestled as easy then i see Cain struggling.


----------



## -Mystery-

Just got home in time for the main event, how have the fights been today?


----------



## bruteshot74

Kongo still has no ground game and will get beat by any half decent grappler. That is why he will never ever get a title shot. Good win for Cain, needs another big win to be close to a title shot. Maybe he can fight Herring like he was suppose to originally next, see how he does against another upper tier gate keeper of the division.


----------



## Overrated

Should fight Carwin and the hype train would be ended with a ko from carwin.

Mystery the fights have been solid imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cain's wrestling is superb. His technical skill to get Kongo on the ground, and to keep him there...that was outstanding. That was impressive.

But then on the flip side...where was the power? That's concerning.


----------



## bruteshot74

SHANE CARWIN


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I scored the fight 30-0


----------



## Jon Staley

All good fights except for Uno, which pretty much sucked as a spectacle. Hardy vs. Davis got me pumped.


----------



## Mikey Damage

bruteshot74 said:


> SHANE CARWIN


Yeah. Carwin is ahead of Cain.

I'm not sure Carwin will need to fight again to get a title shot.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> I scored the fight 30-0


30-24 tbf.


----------



## Word

Silva better fucking win, I have money on this.


----------



## Overrated

SANDSTORM~~ 

WAR WANDERLEI


----------



## Word

Main Event already? Missed most of the show then, darn.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

WHERE IS AC/DC?!?!?! FUCK YOU RICH FRANKLIN~!


----------



## Jon Staley

Damn, I'm a tad burnt out for the main-event! Fucking msn! 

Great, my stream has contraced a severe form of H.I.V and as a result - has FUCKING FROZE!


----------



## -Mystery-

So how does everyone have this scored thus far?


----------



## Mikey Damage

That was a tremendous 2nd round.

I think Franklin took the 2nd, putting him up 20-18. Wandy needs a KO.


----------



## bruteshot74

I have it 19-19.


----------



## -Mystery-

And they didn't disappoint one bit. Gonna be an interesting decision.


----------



## Overrated

i scored it split to wand. Fucking war though.

fucking bollocks, as if that was a UD. At 205 Wand would of stopped him. The cut wasted him.


----------



## bruteshot74

Rich Franklin :hb

Glad to see one of my favorite guys win. Tough to see Wandy lose, going through tough patch right now. Cannot put him down though because he has taken on the best time and time again. Interesting to see if he actually makes the drop to 185 now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Good fight.

30-27 Franklin, I thought.


----------



## Jon Staley

:lmao Push-ups...


----------



## Word

FUCK YOU [email protected]


----------



## Overrated

Cannot see how that was a UD  2nd round was wands and i would of given the 3rd as well.


----------



## Jon Staley

My closing thoughts on UFC 99 are generally that I'm glad I watched it. Made me appreciate the video game a lot, as it's pretty much spot on with the real thing. Great night of MMA, can't wait for 100!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I thought Franklin won 29-28.

The result was best for everyone though.

THANKS MY GUYS


----------



## Role Model

lols at Davis, if the fight had remained standing I expect the fake Irish man to have been knocked out. Finally a Hardy to mark for.

I was just happy to see Cro Cop win again, however he did it.

Kinda sad at the result of the main event, really wanted sexy to pull it off, just not really sure where he goes from here.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Good show. My expectations were a bit high, though.

Still enjoyed it.


----------



## Overrated

Solid show i thought. Glad Hardy and Mirko won unlucky for Wand but the man is a true warrior.

Cannot wait for the TUF final now. Diego/Guida and NATE DIAZ plus the lw and ww finals.


----------



## SteveMania

Franklin didn't look all that spruce, but neither did Wand. The cut clearly took its toll on him and while you could argue Wand took the second frame, he didn't connect as frequently save for a few hooks that set Rich back (the latter part of the second round for instance).

I'm just glad it wasn't a one-sided mauling, the result at least gives Wand some apathy from retirement.

As for Cain, he has a quality chin and good recovery but against someone as good as Kongo on the feet, it wasn't all that surprising that a guy that went from fighting your O'Brien's and Morris' of the world, got cranked by a much more technical striker while using the same head movement. Cain's still a wild horse because he could tighten up his boxing a lot more, specifically providing a less stationary target.

He might not be a world-beater on the floor, but take into account that he's still very inexperienced and progressing in moderation. I was still reasonably impressed with Velasquez, finish or not. He's still young and developing with a gamut of time to improve. Give the guy more fights and ring time so that he can continue to craft his game, not a Top 10 HW.


----------



## Myers

Good show, I was actually more interested in the undercard more than the main event going into it, but that was a war that franklin and silva had. I had Franklin by split decision, I am a bit surprised it was unanimous though. 

Cain looked good against kongo, he just needed to finish him off, looking forward to a Cain/Carwin bout in the future. 

I was pulling for davis in his fight against hardy, and he looked good in the first, but hardy was the better fighter this time. 

I wonder if cro cop will get another fight in the UFC, he is a shell of his former self and maybe should consider retiring.

The bottom line though, Franklin got me 400 dollars. Gotta love online betting!


----------



## Role Model

Of course Mirko will get another fight, it's not even a point worth debating.


----------



## i$e

wtf @ the mirko hate

measured this fool up and despatched him within a 30 second timeframe

looked good


----------



## Role Model

ITZ B CAUSE HE DIDNT GO 4 DA HEAD KICK


----------



## i$e

@h, FAKE mma fans itt


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Role Model said:


> ITZ B CAUSE HE DIDNT GO 4 DA HEAD KICK


This.

He sucks unless he's kicking heads off. Obvs.


----------



## Rush

isaac wat said:


> wtf @ the mirko hate
> 
> measured this fool up and despatched him within a 30 second timeframe
> 
> looked good


Helped with a finger to the eye :side: Didn't change the outcome, did make it easier though.


----------



## i$e

mirko goes into bars and kicks villains in the skull so we can do what he wants


----------



## SteveMania

I wasn't disappointed, but I think it's already apparent that Mirko doesn't have a lot of mileage left - in terms of fighting years. Among all the injuries, surgeries, and years of wear and tear, he'll never regain that '02-'06 form that so many of his fanboys are bolstering for, but he's still capable of beating a lot of dudes within the current UFC talent pool.


----------



## Pala!

I was out, missed the PPV. Will download it.

Pissed that Hardy beat Davis.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Cro Cop is done with UFC. Signed a 3 fight deal with DREAM. 

So everyone can STFU about UFC needing to sign Fedor to a one fight deal because they signed Mirko to a one fight deal.


----------



## Josh

lmao.


----------



## SteveMania

You'd have to be living in some sort of hypothetical alternative world if you think Dana is going to sign Fedor to a one fight deal. That's just downright absurd.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> You'd have to be living in some sort of hypothetical alternative world if you think Dana is going to sign Fedor to a one fight deal. That's just downright absurd.


Yet people thought it could happen because he signed Mirko to the one fight deal. Or they at least thought it should happen and that Dana contradicted himself by signing Mirko to a one fight deal but wouldn't do the same for Fedor.

This just gives Dana even more reason not to sign Fedor to a one fight deal and should open some eyes as to why it's retarded to do so.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> Cro Cop is done with UFC. Signed a 3 fight deal with DREAM.
> 
> So everyone can STFU about UFC needing to sign Fedor to a one fight deal because they signed Mirko to a one fight deal.


Seriously? That sucks.


----------



## SteveMania

AMPLine4Life said:


> Yet people thought it could happen because he signed Mirko to the one fight deal. Or they at least thought it should happen and that Dana contradicted himself by signing Mirko to a one fight deal but wouldn't do the same for Fedor.
> 
> This just gives Dana even more reason not to sign Fedor to a one fight deal and should open some eyes as to why it's retarded to do so.



IIRC, Mirko apparently agreed to a three fight deal but only put 'pen to paper' for the al-Turk fight, but for what it's worth I agree.

Not only that, but M-1 would also have their name plastered all over a Fedor signing and in the long run, it does balls for the UFC.


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv

Am I the only one who wants to see machida get his head bashed in?I love that he gave inoki respect but mother fucker rampage needs his belt back!

*Puts on his anti-rampage flame protector*


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> IIRC, Mirko apparently agreed to a three fight deal but only put 'pen to paper' for the al-Turk fight, but for what it's worth I agree.
> 
> Not only that, but M-1 would also have their name plastered all over a Fedor signing and in the long run, it does balls for the UFC.


I think that was all talk by Mirko. I remember the same thing about him saying it was a three fight deal and if he won the first fight he would fight Nogueira in his second fight. Maybe that's what he wanted and he and Dana agreed on that verbally but obviously nothing like that was actually signed. I just wonder why Mirko (or his management) even floated that notion when they knew there was a strong possibility that he would leave even if he won.

Dana on Mirko:



> “Isn’t that a dirty fuckin thing to do? He fucked me. The first time in the history of the company I do one over the phone. He promised me a three-fight deal and he fucked me…. He didn’t keep his word. He talked about honor and all this other bullshit and he fucked me. He fed me this bullshit about wanting to take a run for the title, and what I think he did was, he went out and did this. He turned down every other fuckin fighter I offered him, because I needed him to fight Cain. He didn’t just poke Al-Turk; he poked me, too.”


Interesting to know that he was offered Cain.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm not a Dana apologist by any means, but that was a blackball move on Mirko's part. I can't really blame Dana because word was probably given in haste, but I can say with little doubt that the one fight deal arrangements are done as long as Dana is still running things.

Rampage has really limited himself primarily to boxing in recent years, and that alone (unless he can coat Machida with his fists, which is incredibly doubtful) won't bring him the cheddar. It sucks that he hasn't been slamming fools lately, because that element he brought into fights made him much more dynamic and far more dangerous in my opinion.

Relegated to strictly boxing, he's more predictable nowadays. Although I believe the key in beating Machida is to cut off his timing and establish a tempo, but that's 10000x easier said than done.


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv

SteveMania said:


> I'm not a Dana apologist by any means, but that was a blackball move on Mirko's part. I can't really blame Dana because word was probably given in haste, but I can say with little doubt that the one fight deal arrangements are done as long as Dana is still running things.
> 
> Rampage has really limited himself primarily to boxing in recent years, and that alone (unless he can coat Machida with his fists, which is incredibly doubtful) won't bring him the cheddar. It sucks that he hasn't been slamming fools lately, because that element he brought into fights made him much more dynamic and far more dangerous in my opinion.
> 
> Relegated to strictly boxing, he's more predictable nowadays. Although I believe the key in beating Machida is to cut off his timing and establish a tempo, but that's 10000x easier said than done.



I don't think he's lost the talent to slam fools.I just think people know of it and haven't tried.I also think that it doesn't have to really be alot of punches.I really think one good punch could do it for jackson.



I would love to see silva fight machida..It's sad that silva's going.He's probably my favorite of all time.I've been into the ufc since gracie and rutten but when he just destroyed irvin in like four seconds.I got hooked.He destroyed irvin...It's my favorite KO of all time.I can't belive that didn't get ko of the night.


----------



## SteveMania

kirk_jones_the_Iv said:


> I don't think he's lost the talent to slam fools.I just think people know of it and haven't tried.I also think that it doesn't have to really be alot of punches.I really think one good punch could do it for jackson.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see silva fight machida..It's sad that silva's going.He's probably my favorite of all time.I've been into the ufc since gracie and rutten but when he just destroyed irvin in like four seconds.I got hooked.He destroyed irvin...It's my favorite KO of all time.I can't belive that didn't get ko of the night.



Not that he has *lost* the ability to slam guys, he just hasn't done any in a long ass time. Course, Rampage has cinder blocks for fists but Machida also has a good mug on him in the same regard (I believe he ate two flush overhand rights from Rashad - who has well-documented power, even for an undersized 205er).

If Machida's chin was put into question, I wouldn't dispute the possibility of Rampage just connecting - which at that expense is already a tall order - but Machida's jaw is clearly plenty capable of withstanding those haymakers and it's awfully hard to see Rampage putting him away with the few he 'may' connect with. Unless Rampage can gauge Machida's movements and timing, then it's a different story.

In 15 fights and plenty of footage, no one has been able to do so, which is why it's vexing to think Rampage (who has limited himself solely to boxing in recent years, which has hurt him IMO) will get the job done.

Anderson and Lyoto train together, and on top of that are good friends. Not to say that a fight between them will never happen, but the reasons above pretty much nullify the possibility.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> COLOGNE, Germany – Mirko “Cro Cop” Filipovic’s return to the Ultimate Fighting Championship was a short one.
> 
> Not long after stopping Mostapha Al-Turk in the first round of UFC 99 on Saturday at Lanxess Arena in his first fight in the UFC since back-to-back losses in 2007, Filipovic informed UFC president Dana White that he had signed a three-fight contract with the Japan-based DREAM.
> 
> White had signed Filipovic less than a month ago to a one-fight deal, the first time in more than nine years that he’d done that. He had worked out terms on two additional fights, but said he’d only put pen to paper for Saturday’s bout.
> 
> He brought Filipovic back because he knew the Croat is still very popular and Filipovic insisted he wanted to make a run for the title.
> 
> 
> That proved not to be the truth. After turning down much tougher opposition, including Cain Velasquez, who defeated Cheick Kongo later on the card, he wound up with the lightly regarded Al-Turk.
> 
> But instead of getting a shot at big names like Randy Couture or Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira and fighting his way into title contention, Filipovic opted to bolt for Japan.
> 
> “Isn’t that a dirty [expletive] thing to do?” White asked rhetorically after being queried about Filipovic’s deal with DREAM. “He [expletived] me. The first time in the history of the company I do one over the phone. He promised me a three-fight deal and he [expletived] me.”
> 
> Filipovic looked unsteady and hardly impressive in defeating Al-Turk, who is winless in the UFC. He never landed one of his vaunted kicks and the fight ended not from a punch but when he poked Al-Turk in the eye with his finger.
> 
> Referee Dan Miragliotta didn’t see the poke, so it was regarded as a clean blow and Filipovic won by stoppage.
> 
> Filipovic was fighting five months to the day after knee surgery, one of several injuries he said kept him from performing at his best in his first stint in the UFC. Before the fight, he called his 1-2 UFC record “the black spot” on his career.
> 
> While speaking with reporters on a prefight conference call, Filipovic enthused about his return and said he was gunning for a title shot. All the while, he apparently knew he was in it for a one-fight deal.
> 
> He texted White on White’s cellular phone and told him he wanted to return. White said Filipovic declined numerous opponents.
> 
> Apparently, Filipovic, who is from Croatia, wanted to fight in Germany and use the UFC bout as a tuneup. He did and is now Dream bound, but he’ll almost certainly never fight in the UFC again.
> 
> “He didn’t keep his word,” White said, who said he’d had a two-hour talk with Filipovic on the day Filipovic texted and asked to be able to return. “He talked about honor and all this other [expletive] and he [expletived] me.
> 
> “He fed me this bull [expletive] about wanting to take a run for the title, and what I think he did was, he went out and did this. He turned down every other [expletive] fighter I offered him, because I needed him to fight Cain. He didn’t just poke Al-Turk; he poked me, too.”
> 
> As is his custom, Filipovic skipped the postfight news conference and could not be reached to comment on the DREAM deal.


wow. what a d-bag move.


----------



## SteveMania

It was a dick move, but the more I think about it, the more it sounds ridiculous of Dana to condemn him for going elsewhere. Apparently a promise was made, but even so, it was verbal and it's not like Mirko breached an actual written document.

I can see why Dana would be irate though, he just lost the luxury to promote a superstar in a still-dampened HW division.


----------



## Mikey Damage

It wouldn't be as bad if it wasn't for this part...



> “He didn’t keep his word,” White said, who said he’d had a two-hour talk with Filipovic on the day Filipovic texted and asked to be able to return. “He talked about honor and all this other [expletive] and he [expletived] me.


Very hypocritical on Cro Cop's part to being talking about honor and whatnot. I really have no problem with what Dana is saying. He has right to be pissed. He was manipulated into the one fight deal, believing there would be more fights to come. He stuck the olive branch out to Cro Cop, and Mirko just shoved it up Dana's ass.


----------



## SteveMania

LOL.

I just read that Sylvia got KTFO in 10 seconds against Mercer. Good luck with that comeback Timmeh.


----------



## Miester

lmao yeah, apparently missed a kick and got owned.


----------



## Myers

Mercer got submitted by Kimbo Slice once, since mercer beat sylvia in ten seconds, and fedor beat tim sylvia in almost 40 seconds. 

By my powers of deduction, Kimbo can submit Fedor.


----------



## peers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqK6yJaE4mY

Mercer vs. Sylvia.

Oh dear.


----------



## sirdilznik

My thoughts on UFC 99:

So it looks like CroCop has added a couple new moves into his arsenal: 1) The patented Chuck Liddell Eye Poke 2) The cheesy bolt for easier pastures overseas

Good to see Cheik kongo has shored up his ground game :side: How about that chin on Velasquez though :shocked: He took a bunch of cannon blasts that wobbled MY knees at home.

Wandy may not be a top level fighter anymore but he has mad heart. I will ALWAYS support The Axe Murderer.

Mike F'n Swick!!! Give this man a #1 contenders match next (if not a title shot).


----------



## Role Model

Pissed with Mirko's actions I must admit, but its his funeral at the end of the day, he's made his choice now.

Does kind of make sense of his 'meh' demeanor last night, he looked like a man going through the motions.


----------



## MITB

Myers said:


> Mercer got submitted by Kimbo Slice once, since mercer beat sylvia in ten seconds, and fedor beat tim sylvia in almost 40 seconds.
> 
> By my powers of deduction, Kimbo can submit Fedor.


:lmao but so very, very true.


----------



## bruteshot74

peers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqK6yJaE4mY
> 
> Mercer vs. Sylvia.
> 
> Oh dear.


:lmao

I thought it was a boxing match but then I see that it was changed to MMA bout at last minute. How far the former UFC champion has fallen...losing to a 48 year old boxer who was 0-1 in MMA.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> Mercer got submitted by Kimbo Slice once, since mercer beat sylvia in ten seconds, and fedor beat tim sylvia in almost 40 seconds.
> 
> By my powers of deduction, Kimbo can submit Fedor.


Best MMAth EVER!

Shame Wandy lost, although the way he lost really doesn't hurt him one bit. 

Loved Dan Hardy gettign the win, the Outlaw has been a recent favorite of mine.

"Quick" Swick decking Saunders was tremendous too, after seeing Saunders' last fight I was concerned for Swick but he came through it with class - LMAO at the "Are you just going to hug me all day? We can stand it back up if you like bitch!" Line = AMAZING

Cro cop = a vagina

all in all 99 was very enjoyable  roll on 100!

Also I feel really really sad for Timmy... What happened???


----------



## -Mystery-

I just read that Dana would be interested in signing Barnett if he were to beat Fedor. I wonder if that same interest would be there even if he were to lose to Fedor.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'd like to see him back whatever the outcome of the fight tbh


----------



## SteveMania

Someone jumped the gun, and all fingers are pointing to yellow journalism from one Kevin Iole.

Mirko stated himself that he hasn't signed a contract with Dream yet, but that he resents the obstacle of having to wait x amount of months for fights while leashed with the UFC (in other words, he wants to fight three more times this year). Mirko's manager or someone needs to get on the phone with Dana and get this shit cleared up before this turns into Days of our Lives.


----------



## Role Model

Where did you read that?

EDIT - nevermind, found it. Very interesting to say the least....


----------



## SteveMania

Here's a translated excerpt from this site http://jutarnji.hr/sport/borilacki_sportovi/clanak/art-2009,6,14,,166592.jl:



> I don't now why Dana fell for the hype and rumors before talking to me. I hoped we could talk to continue working together and the only problematic thing is how long I have to wait between the fights. I don't want to sit at home for months and wait for somebody to call me to fight.
> 
> I'm grateful for opportunity in Cologne and despite Dana's harsh words I'm ready to prolong my contract


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Iole is the one who broke the story so it's on him if it turns out false. 

I still think Mirko is going to DREAM but I guess we'll see. Hopefully he stays in the UFC. It's not like Dana is gonna tell Mirko, "no, you can't fight" if Mirko wants to fight as much as possible. Dana usually loves those guys. 

Now we know why Mirko sucked in his first UFC run. He sat at home and waited for a phone call instead of training.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Latest on Cro Cop:



Meltzer said:


> --An update on Mirko Cro Cop and the story from last night. From talking with UFC officials, they believe Cro Cop screwed them and is going to Japan. Cro Cop has claimed he hasn't signed with anyone. My belief is that he hasn't signed with anyone because the whole leverage of doing a one-fight deal is to play the sides against each other. Of course he's got one side (agent Ken Imai) telling Dream he's with them, particularly because he told them ahead of time in the event he lost. Now that he won, they can play both sides.


----------



## Myers

The card for UFC 102 has been officially been announced.

MAIN CARD
Randy Couture vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Keith Jardine vs. Thiago Silva
Chris Leben vs. Jake Rosholt
Demian Maia vs. Nate Marquardt
Matt Hamill vs. Brandon Vera

PRELIMINARY CARD
Wilson Gouveia vs. James Irvin
Junior Dos Santos vs. Justin McCully
Nick Catone vs. Mark Munoz
Evan Dunham vs. Matt Veach
Gabriel Gonzaga vs. Chris Tuchscherer
Todd Duffee vs. Mike Russow

Even the prelim card looks like a UFN line up. This has the potential to be one of the greatest UFC shows ever.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^Lets go Leben


----------



## canmewda

ufc99 was severely disppoining


----------



## Myers

How so? Most of the fights were solid, and the main event was an old fashion scrap fest where both men gave it there all.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

canmewda said:


> ufc99 was severely disppoining


Really?? I loved it! From Swick to Hardy to the Congo fight I thought it was great.


----------



## MITB

Just out of curiosity, 

Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?
What was the first event you watched?
Who is your current fav fighter?
Who is your tip for the future?


----------



## Overrated

Who is the fighter that got you into MMA? Tito Ortiz
What was the first event you watched? I used to watch the odd fight but i really got into it around TUF3. 
Who is your current fav fighter? Wand or Bisping
Who is your tip for the future? Nate Diaz


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?*
Forrest Griffin.

*What was the first event you watched?*
_The Ultimate Fighter 1 Finale_, hence the fighter that got me interested in the sport. I was aware of UFC, but before Griffin/Bonnar, I never gave it a second thought. I've been hooked since.

*Who is your current fav fighter?*
Quinton Jackson. I mean, the guy gave up a shot at "The Dragon" _and_ went back to being miserable coaching, all in the name of destroying Rashad Evans (another guy I like). That's a whole new level of vengence there.

*Who is your tip for the future?*
Anthony "Rumble" Johnson, if he stays healthy. He's a Georgia native like myself and...that's about it. I don't have a real reason other than he's young and he hits hard. Rumble's still pretty raw, but there's just something about him. *shrugs*


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?* Stephan Bonnar from TUF 1
*What was the first event you watched?* Matt Hughes vs GSP before I took it upon myself to get into it propperly.
*Who is your current fav fighter?* Frank Mir (my five fave are below, with the exception of Leben, Guida, Bisping and Hardy)
*Who is your tip for the future?* Jon Jones/Terry Etim


----------



## KingKicks

*Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?*
Forrest Griffin and Brock Lesnar

*What was the first event you watched?*
UFC 81: Breaking Point. When I heard Lesnar was going to finally debut in UFC, I had to check the show out. It wasn't until UFC 86 that I properly became a fan of UFC (which was mainly thanks to Griffin/Rampage) and MMA in general.

*Who is your current fav fighter?*
Forrest Griffin

*Who is your tip for the future?*
No idea lol


----------



## Role Model

*Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?* Bobby Green
*
What was the first event you watched?* Affliction: Day of Reckoning

*Who is your current fav fighter?* Bobby Green

*Who is your tip for the future?* Bobby Green, or anyone who's fightin style is Hood.


----------



## Pala!

Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?

Brock Lesner - Him joining got me into it religously even though I'm not a huge fan. I watched it casually before that though.

What was the first event you watched?

Live - UFC 81. I watched a lot of others before that. I can't remember the first.

Who is your current fav fighter?

Forest Griffin.

Who is your tip for the future?

Cain Velasquez.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?

Mr. Deena White, Mr. Lorenz, Mr. Frank

What was the first event you watched?

The one where Wanderlei Silva gave his best

Who is your current fav fighter?

Herb Dean

Who is your tip for the future?

Ken Shamrock


----------



## KrazyKev

I've never watched any UFC really but I'm going to start taking more of an interest in it from now on. Mainly because I've been playing and absolutely loving UFC Undisputed. Can anybody recommend any fights that I should check out?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

KrazyKev said:


> I've never watched any UFC really but I'm going to start taking more of an interest in it from now on. Mainly because I've been playing and absolutely loving UFC Undisputed. Can anybody recommend any fights that I should check out?


Forrest Griffin/Stephan Bonnar TUF1 Finale.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

KrazyKev said:


> I've never watched any UFC really but I'm going to start taking more of an interest in it from now on. Mainly because I've been playing and absolutely loving UFC Undisputed. Can anybody recommend any fights that I should check out?


Just watch the latest event (UFC 99, WEC 41, Strikeforce) or an upcoming event (TUF Finale this Saturday on SpikeTV). 

I hate telling new fans they should watch certain fights when they're trying to get into the sport because they'll watch something excellent and expect every fight to be like that. Just watch an entire event start to finish and chances are you'll see at least one really good fight, one really boring fight, and then a bunch of stuff in between. If you can sit through that then you'll be fine.

Once you've sat through an entire event and you don't have the expectations that every fight should be this amazing slugfest or w/e, then go back and watch some classic fights and events to get a sense of history.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Some of you are terribly unfunny. :side:

*Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?* No one in particular. 

*What was the first event you watched? *Casually watched UFC 60. Started to watch religiously with UFC 70.

*Who is your current fav fighter?* Georges St. Pierre and Rampage Jackson 
*
Who is your tip for the future?* Anthony Johnson, son.


----------



## Overrated

watch the TUF finale its a sick card.


----------



## the-stinger-splash

Who is the fighter that got you into MMA? *Ken Shamrock*

What was the first event you watched? *Cant remember*

Who is your current fav fighter? *Lesnar, Rua, Noguera*

Who is your tip for the future? *...*


----------



## SteveMania

KrazyKev said:


> I've never watched any UFC really but I'm going to start taking more of an interest in it from now on. Mainly because I've been playing and absolutely loving UFC Undisputed. Can anybody recommend any fights that I should check out?



Wand/Rampage II
Wand/Chuck
Hughes/Trigg II
Diaz/Gomi
Huerta/Garcia
Faber/Griffin
Hendo/Ninja
Arona/Ninja
Tokoro/Cullum
Buscape/Azeredo
Mezger/Ninja
Barnett/Aleks
Huerta/Wiman
Diaz/Karo
TK/Hunt
Wand/Hunt
Nishijima/Hunt
BJ/Gomi
Ishida/Aurelio
Ishida/Melendez
Edgar/Griffin
J-Rock/War Machine
Hendo/Rampage
Griffin/Guida
Fisher/Stout II


All of the above were fantastic, some thoroughly forgotten about, but they were all gems. Any of Tokoro's recent fights are worth mentioning as well.


*Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?* Wand. I witnessed a few live UFC cards but didn't get into the sport intimately until I watched Wand/Rampage II. Became a diehard fan since.

*What was the first event you watched?* It was UFC 47. One of my buddies was overly adamant that I watch solely for Chuck/Tito given their feud and how Ortiz was stalwart in his eyes, up until Chuck murked him. I wasn't a fan until I was exposed to Wand/Rampage II though, easily one of the greatest fights of all time.

*Who is your current fav fighter?* I can't limit it to one, but GSP, BJ, Wand, Shogun, Hendo... *look at sig*.

*Who is your tip for the future?* Jon Jones, Steve Cantwell, Jose Aldo, Cain Velasquez, Darrill Schoonover (on TUF 10), Dustin Hazelett, Frankie Edgar, Matt Riddle, Anthony Johnson, Jake Rosholt, Mohammed Lawal, Joe Soto, Wilson Reis, Johny Hendricks, Douglas Lima all spring to mind.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Who is the fighter that got you into MMA? No One Really

What was the first event you watched? UFC 73 STACKED~!

Who is your current fav fighter? Matt Hughes with Jon Fitch/Rampage/Rua/Bisping rounding out my Top 5.

Who is your tip for the future? Jon BONES~! Jones & Jose Aldo.


----------



## Myers

Who is the fighter that got you into MMA? Matt Hughes/Wand

What was the first event you watched? I started watching pride FSN, first UFC event was
UFC 32 Hughes/Newton
Who is your current fav fighter? Anderson "The Spider" "Middleweight King" Silva

Who is your tip for the future? Shane Carwin


----------



## bruteshot74

*Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?* Chuck Liddell & Tito Ortiz
*What was the first event you watched?* Cannot recall exactly. Was the late 30, early 40 ufc events.
*Who is your current fav fighter?* GSP, Frank Mir, Rich Franklin, Patrick Cote, Renato Sobral, Shane Carwin, Lyoto Machida(I jumped on bandwagon :side
*Who is your tip for the future?* McLovin, Rumble, Carwin, Velasquez, Jones, KING MO~!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Legit answers:

*Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?* 

Chuck Liddell

*What was the first event you watched?* 

UFC 1 on tape. But if I'm being honest on when I really got into it then I'd say UFC 40.

*Who is your current fav fighter?*

Liddell until he retires. After that probably Urijah Faber.

*Who is your tip for the future?*

KING MO

Last episode of TUF tonight. Has anyone watched this season?


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Last episode of TUF tonight. Has anyone watched this season?


I have been wanting to watch the seasons of TUF but I always end up watching the first one and then not watching any after that. Last season I watched all the way through was Comeback season with Serra. Know nothing about any of the guys who are in the finale this year so I must say I could care less about those two fights this Saturday.

Really excited for Guida vs. Sanchez, going to be a gooder. Diaz vs. Stevenson does not have me really interested, Joe Daddy is irrelevant almost. Hopefully Diaz picks up a quick win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

How can a Nate Diaz fight not interest you?

I watched the entire season. I think Johnson disposes of Wilks with no problems. The lightweight fight looks a bit tougher to predict. I'm thinking Winner..but not sold. He looked good on the ground.

Frank Lester was a beast. 4 fights in 34 days, crazy shit. I think Dana likes him, so he'll get a fight or two.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> I have been wanting to watch the seasons of TUF but I always end up watching the first one and then not watching any after that. Last season I watched all the way through was Comeback season with Serra. Know nothing about any of the guys who are in the finale this year so I must say I could care less about those two fights this Saturday.
> 
> Really excited for Guida vs. Sanchez, going to be a gooder. Diaz vs. Stevenson does not have me really interested, Joe Daddy is irrelevant almost. Hopefully Diaz picks up a quick win.


The two finale fights should be pretty good actually. I don't think either guy really has a future as far as being champion but they should still put on a good show.

Yeah, Guida/Sanchez and Diaz/Stevenson should be awesome. Nate better win just so he can cut a promo.

Andre "The" Winner must never lose.


----------



## Rush

*Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?* No one in particular, it was more the sport that got me interested in certain fighters.
*What was the first event you watched?* UFC 57 i think, didn't watch it a whole lot back then. UFC 79 was about the time where i really watched it heavily.
*Who is your current fav fighter? *Urijah Faber with Forrest, GSP, Torres and Hughes rounding out the top 5. 
*Who is your tip for the future?* Jose Aldo, Cain Velasquez and KING MO (because he loves his fans) & Bobby Green (anyone who describes their fighting style as HOOD~! is a solid prospect :side


----------



## Myers

Guida/Sanchez is going to be an amazing fight, I am going with Sanchez by decision on this one. 

Stevenson/Diaz should be a good fight as well. If Joe doesn't get the guillotine, I can see either winning by decision.

Johnson over wilkes easily, and Winner takes it in the lightweights.

Lester will get a fight on the finale, but he will probably lose that one as well.

I hope pierce has a fight at the finale and gets his ass handed to him, fuck that guy.


----------



## SteveMania

Guida's only advantage is in the wrestling department and while that's often enough for him to beat guys because he can hold them down, it's not going to be here because Sanchez is hell on wheels when he's scrambling. Diego has slightly better boxing, much better BJJ, and Guida's base isn't solid enough to keep Sanchez down when he decides to sweep or scramble. Sanchez's ground game is highly underrated and one only has to see his rematch with Kos and see what happened the one time the fight went to the mat to know what's going to happen to Guida.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Just watched Struve/Stojnic. Holy chit, that was a lot of blood. I'm sure the anti-MMA German media ate that shit up. Incredible performance from Struve. He pretty much won via body triangle. 

Rogan was pretty awesome during the match. Of all the sports I watch, I feel pretty confident in saying Rogan is the best TV analyst there is. Regardless of the sport. He may say stupid shit to ESPN interviews...but he gets the job done on UFC telecasts.

Fuck HBO for wanting to fire him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Just watched Struve/Stojnic. Holy chit, that was a lot of blood. I'm sure the anti-MMA German media ate that shit up. Incredible performance from Struve. He pretty much won via body triangle.
> 
> Rogan was pretty awesome during the match. Of all the sports I watch, I feel pretty confident in saying Rogan is the best TV analyst there is. Regardless of the sport. He may say stupid shit to ESPN interviews...but he gets the job done on UFC telecasts.
> 
> Fuck HBO for wanting to fire him.


How does he say stupid shit on ESPN interviews?

His complete ownage of Lou Dibella before UFC 71 was the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Well, yeah, that owned.

But I was more referring to when he said "Rampage comes after you like you just raped his mother". After that interview concluded, an ESPN guy issued an apology for that offensive comment.

Personally, I don't think that comment is that bad. I think most UFC fans would agree with me. But to some tight-ass non-UFC fan...they probably think Rogan is a fool. When really, he's a vastly superior analyst in the MMA industry. I don't think Rogan has been on ESPN since.


----------



## MMANHB

Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?
Ken Shamrock, Mark Coleman and Mark Kerr.

What was the first event you watched?
UFC 1. I definitely wouldn't be as entertained if MMA hadn't evolved as much as it has since then. (I expect much more from fighters than I used to)

Who is your current fav fighter? 
Fedor for sure.

Who is your tip for the future?
Cain Velasquez if he works on some of the holes in his game. Shane Carwin also.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Well, yeah, that owned.
> 
> But I was more referring to when he said "Rampage comes after you like you just raped his mother". After that interview concluded, an ESPN guy issued an apology for that offensive comment.
> 
> Personally, I don't think that comment is that bad. I think most UFC fans would agree with me. But to some tight-ass non-UFC fan...they probably think Rogan is a fool. When really, he's a vastly superior analyst in the MMA industry. I don't think Rogan has been on ESPN since.


When did Rogan say that?


----------



## Mikey Damage

since it was referenced...enjoy this greatness.








> When did Rogan say that?


Not sure exactly. I believe it was during the hype period of UFC 75.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> since it was referenced...enjoy this greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure exactly. I believe it was during the hype period of UFC 75.


Hmmm. He's been on ESPN plenty of times since then. I think Rogan knows that if they get some network deal that he has to tone it down a bit. Basically he just needs to do the show not stoned out of his mind.


----------



## Mikey Damage

did a google search. 

apparently I mixed up my fighters, and timeline. It was Houston Alexander, and UFC 78.


> "Joe is and has been a great ambassador for the sport for quite a while."
> 
> That's true. Remember when he was on ESPN before UFC 78 and said that Houston Alexander "fights like someone raped his mother?" I'll always remember that as the moment when MMA became accepted as mainstream entertainment.


I really cannot remember a time he's been on since then. I know White and Liddell have been on several times. But it seems like ESPN has kinda cooled off on their UFC love. But then again, I haven't been watching ESPN much anymore. Which includes the week of a PPV. When they used to feature most of their MMA interviews.


Edit: He was on ESPN for UFC 82. I must've missed that. But a Google search isn't showing anything more recent than 82. Which was what...February of 2008?

ESPN hates white people. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I remember seeing Rogan on ESPN after UFC 96 because they were talking about how great the trash talk between Jackson and Evans was.


----------



## Mikey Damage

He's not on right now. And that's bullshit.


Fucking Google. Lying to me. 

I'd like to see ESPN tight-asses discussing the trash talk between Evans/Rampage.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

ESPN lets Rogan/Goldberg do quick preview/reviews of every show it seems. I don't really watch enough ESPN to know but I always see the videos up on their website.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> Jon (Brookline)
> 
> Who is the big middleweight signing that Dana is keeping under wraps? What are your sources telling you?
> 
> Jon Anik
> 
> No idea. It's not Hector Lombard.


Alright. Who has heard any rumors about this? 

Please be Manhoef. Or Vitor.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dana brought up this SUPER SECRET MIDDLEWEIGHT like a month ago if not longer.

It's Frank Shamrock


----------



## Mikey Damage

Unless he signed Frank to be an announcer as well, I won't be interested.

I mean, it's not a MMA show until you see Frank Shamrock's braces. That's hardcore.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

That was joke. Dana hates Frank Shamrock.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah, I knew that. Why would Dana sign him anyway? He sucks now. His last few wins have been over Baroni, Cesar Gracie, and Brian Pardoe. 

Bra-fucking-vo, Frank.


----------



## Josh

josh koscheck is moving to mw, that's the announcement.


----------



## Myers

Does anyone know if Jake shields is still under contract with strikeforce? A future Shields/Silva match up would own.


----------



## MITB

If Shields came in, he would be at WW. Considering GSP will have no real legit contender if he beats Alves, Shields would have a title match after one warm up fight. I'd mark if Shields came over, his game could cause GSP problems.

Oh and considering I started it - 

*Who is the fighter that got you into MMA?* Tito Ortiz got me casually interested and Cro Cop got me into it hardcore.

*What was the first event you watched?* Watched the odd fight, first one being Ortiz/Liddell 1, and followed results but first full event was UFC 67.

*Who is your current fav fighter?* Michael Bisping, Rampage Jackson, Brock Lesnar, Jake Shields, GSP, Eddie Alvarez, Dan Hardy

*Who is your tip for the future?* Rumble Johnson, Jon Jones, Shane Carwin, Ryan Bader, Geay Maynard, John Hathaway, Matt Brown


Thanks for your replies, it's just interesting to know how everyone got involved in the goodness that is MMA.


----------



## Overrated

Ye so Mirko has come out and said this:


> I have nothing to hide or to be ashamed of. This thing is very simple. I know the truth and Dana knows the truth –- I had a one fight deal with UFC and I fulfilled my contractual obligation. I said we’re gonna sit down and talk after UFC 99. The problem is I’m 35 and I’m finally healthy. UFC is offering me a fight six months from now. Even before UFC 99 I said that won’t work for me, but they said something like they’re gonna change it. I said even before that I wanna fight three more times this year, I don’t really care if it’s in the ring or Octagon. I still stand behind my words and I know the best fighters are in the UFC, but if they’re offering me the next fight in six months I don’t see how I could take it. I haven’t signed anything yet with any organization and as I said — I’m prepared to talk with both sides. I’ve never been in a sweeter yet more difficult position. DREAM offers me more fights, but at the other hand I’m aware of the quality that is in the UFC.


Seems fair the man just wants to fight 3 times this year.


----------



## Pala!

AMPLine4Life said:


> Last episode of TUF tonight. Has anyone watched this season?


Yeah I've been watching. Great card for tonight.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Who is the fighter that got you into MMA? Ken Shamrock and Tank Abbott FTW

What was the first event you watched? UFC 1 was the first I saw on video didn'ty really get back into it till 42 or so 

Who is your current fav fighter? Clay Guida, Rampage, Forest

Who is your tip for the future? Valesquez, Carwin, Johnson, Faber,


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> Ye so Mirko has come out and said this:
> 
> 
> Seems fair the man just wants to fight 3 times this year.


He's an idiot for wanting to fight 3 more times this year.


----------



## Pala!

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's an idiot for wanting to fight 3 more times this year.


Agreed, but what I don't understand is; Why would Mirko say he wanted a run for the title if he only signed a one fight deal. Doesn't make sense.


----------



## Overrated

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's an idiot for wanting to fight 3 more times this year.


Why?


----------



## Role Model

How can you seriously be asking that question?


----------



## Overrated

I would be the same, his career is on the decline and he wants to get the most out of it.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^I agree, he has a right to fight and earn money using the tools he has.

If he wants to do it 3 more times this year then that's his choice.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> Why?


You train to fight, not fight to train (unless you're Jeremy Horn). 

Fighting a bunch of times in a short period of time when you're a top level guy isn't good for your body. It's what helped contribute to the deterioration of all the PRIDE guys now that they're in UFC. The lower level guys do it because they want to keep climbing up the ladder but the top guys have no reason to do so. It's why you rarely see top UFC guys fight more than 3 times a year.

There's also the whole thing of it's smarter to fight top guys and possibly walking away with a loss that doesn't hurt as much rather than fighting 6 guys a year and possibly losing to a rather mediocre opponent.

In fact, I think Cro Cop has already fallen victim to this once in UFC when he took the Kongo fight when he probably shouldn't have after the Gonzaga loss. He would have been better off sitting out until the October or November show but he was ready to fight again 4 1/2 months later (which is pretty soon after such a brutal KO). 

Chances are if he wants to fight 5 times a year or w/e then Dana will let him because they can always feed mediocre guys. But he's still an idiot.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Has Mirko commented on his reported fight against "Mighty Mo" directly or just the negotiations in general?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> You train to fight, not fight to train (unless you're Jeremy Horn).
> 
> Fighting a bunch of times in a short period of time when you're a top level guy isn't good for your body. It's what helped contribute to the deterioration of all the PRIDE guys now that they're in UFC. The lower level guys do it because they want to keep climbing up the ladder but the top guys have no reason to do so. It's why you rarely see top UFC guys fight more than 3 times a year.
> 
> There's also the whole thing of it's smarter to fight top guys and possibly walking away with a loss that doesn't hurt as much rather than fighting 6 guys a year and possibly losing to a rather mediocre opponent.
> 
> In fact, I think Cro Cop has already fallen victim to this once in UFC when he took the Kongo fight when he probably shouldn't have after the Gonzaga loss. He would have been better off sitting out until the October or November show but he was ready to fight again 4 1/2 months later (which is pretty soon after such a brutal KO).
> 
> Chances are if he wants to fight 5 times a year or w/e then Dana will let him because they can always feed mediocre guys. But he's still an idiot.


I agree it's not a smart desicion, but who are we to tell Mirko what to do with his career. If that's all he wants to do and Dana still wants him, he should let Mirko get beaten up more often and have him in the UFC.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I agree it's not a smart desicion, but who are we to tell Mirko what to do with his career. If that's all he wants to do and Dana still wants him, he should let Mirko get beaten up more often and have him in the UFC.


The "who are we to tell Mirko what to do" argument is stupid. Nobody here is telling Mirko what to do. We're just giving an opinion on the subject. That really goes with any fighter/athlete in the same situation. I'm not telling Chuck Liddell to retire, I just think he should. If Mirko wants to fight 3 more times this year, fine. It's not like I have any type of power to stop him. I just think he's an idiot.

And lets be honest, if Mirko gets completely destroyed in his next 2 fights in the UFC and Dana books him again, everyone will call Dana a hypocrite for telling and begging Liddell to retire because he, "didn't want to see his friend get hurt or make money off the guy even though he could still do 500,000 PPV buys against pretty much any fighter out there" but continuing to book Mirko. It would have happened if Wandy got KO'd by Franklin and it will rise if Nog or Couture lose in a rather brutal fashion. Dana set himself up for a lot of criticism with the Liddell situation because now every time an aging star gets KO'd and Dana doesn't step in and force retirement on him, he'll be a hypocrite who doesn't really care about his fighters, just his friends.


----------



## Pala!

> Following Wednesday's season finale of "The Ultimate Fighter: U.S. vs. U.K.," Saturday's Spike TV-broadcast live finale is set with Andre Winner vs. Ross Pearson in the lightweight finale and DaMarques Johnson vs. James Wilks in the welterweight finale.
> 
> Unlike recent seasons of the show, though, Saturday's live finale, which takes place at The Pearl at the Palms Casino in Las Vegas, features many non-cast members from the ninth season of "TUF," including headliners Diego Sanchez and Clay Guida.
> 
> In fact, Spike TV today announced only four non-finalists made it on the night's preliminary card. Those bouts include Cameron Dollar (2-1 MMA, 0-0 UFC) vs. Jason Dent (18-9 MMA, 0-2 UFC) and Frank Lester (3-2 MMA, 0-0 UFC) vs. Nick Osipczak (3-0 MMA, 0-0 UFC).


Can someone please tell me how Frank Lester is still fighting?


----------



## Myers

Because Dana obviously liked him on the show and he showed heart fighting 4 times in 30 days for free basically. It doesn't bother me, he is just going to lose again.


----------



## SteveMania

Zuffa wouldn't happily endorse the idea of Mirko fighting three more times this year because unlike your Koscheck's of the world, who happens to be making peanuts in comparison, Cro Cop would play the same song and dance in order to get his shake on the profit.

Economically speaking, it hurts the UFC to promote someone that may be losing fights, and their first order of business just like any syndicate out there is to make money hand over fist.

If anything it's your burgeoning talent that should be filling up cards every 8-10 weeks. A guy like Cain Velasquez, while steadily improving, is still incredibly green and would benefit heavily from more ring time every so often instead of having to wait 3-4 months for a Top 10 HW that's ready to tango. Not that he isn't capable of beating Top 10 caliber guys, but he should be able to reflect on fights against lesser competition as a way to improve, instead of making those integral, fight changing mistakes against the cream of the crop and paying dearly for them.


----------



## Pala!

Myers said:


> Because Dana obviously liked him on the show and he showed heart fighting 4 times in 30 days for free basically. It doesn't bother me, he is just going to lose again.


That's what I'm saying. He fought four times in 30 days and he is still accepting fights. I have to give it to him, he's a tough son of a bitch. Pity his skills don't live up to his balls.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pala! said:


> That's what I'm saying. He fought four times in 30 days and he is still accepting fights. I have to give it to him, he's a tough son of a bitch. Pity his skills don't live up to his balls.


Yeah, but that happened in late January, and February.

Lester hasn't had a fight in probably close to 4 months.


----------



## Myers

Pala! said:


> That's what I'm saying. He fought four times in 30 days and he is still accepting fights. I have to give it to him, he's a tough son of a bitch. Pity his skills don't live up to his balls.


My bad, I thought you were attacking the guy for not being that good. Yeah to bad heart can only go so far.


----------



## Pala!

Mikey Damage said:


> Yeah, but that happened in late January, and February.
> 
> Lester hasn't had a fight in probably close to 4 months.


Obviously lol. I didn't actually think about that. 

But still, during that time I have to give him credit. He'll have no teeth left, poor guy. ^_^


----------



## -Mystery-

Found this gem of Dave "the Great" Meltzer running down the 100 card. Quite humorous. 



> --UFC sent out a press release with the full UFC 100 card.
> *Matt Grice tries to avoid a bogus ref stoppage against Shannon Gugerty
> *C.B. Dollaway tries to make it a clean sweep for ASU wrestling by freight training Tom "The King" Lawlor
> *Dong Hyun Kim faces last minute replacement T.J. Grant, since Jonathan "Rene" Goulet, who was to face Dong, and Rory Markham, who was to face General Grant, were both injured earlier this week. Goulet suffered a dislocated shoulder in training.
> *Johnny "Bones" Jones has been studying his wrestling and Roller Derby tapes to come out with new high spots to try with Jake O'Brien in a match of the world's most exciting wrestler against the world's most boring
> *Mac Danzig refuses to eat meat in preparation for being subbed by Jim Miller
> *Mark Coleman refuses to show any fear from the ravages of oxygen deprivation while Stephan Bonnar takes time out from banging porn star looking women to attempt to stand upright for 15 minutes
> *Yoshihiro Akiyama hopefully will do the single greatest ring entrance in UFC history or I'm throwing spit wads at Dana White and getting kicked out of the press section at the biggest show of the year. Then he'll see if the combination of Vaseline and skin lotion is enough to try and avoid being Kang'd by Alan "The Talent" Belcher. Maybe they can import the fans in Saitama to boo him out of the universe.
> *Paulo Thiago attempts to see if lightning really can strike twice 9 million miles apart when he faces Jon Fitch
> *Dan Henderson attempts to make Michael Bisping his personal douche bag
> *Georges St. Pierre attempts to pound 30 pounds of water weight gain in less than one day out of Thiago Alves
> *Brock Lesnar and Frank Mir end 18 months of fans arguing on message boards on whether Steve Mazzagatti saved Mir's ass or that Lesnar is an untalented oaf that any real fighter under the age of 44, that doesn't have an Olympic silver medal, nor wear a cowboy hat, would beat with ease and send him back to his home in the snow in the Middle of Nowhere, Minnesota to watch the three hunting channels that his television with rabbit ears can pick up. An interesting trivia note here is that this is the first heavyweight title fight in UFC history where not only are both men going to be new fathers right before fight time, but that in both cases, their wives cut better promos than they do. I guess we'll find out who is the one getting sleepless nights changing diapers and who is hiding in the basement to get a decent night of sleep.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Meh. Some funny. Some creepy.

Stick to the snowflakes, DAVE.


----------



## Dark Church

I haven't had internet for a few days so this is delayed but Cain Velasquez is pretty much crap. If Kongo wasn't an idiot he would have won that fight. Guys like Lesnar, Mir, Gonzaga, Carwin, Nogueira and Couture would win against Cain. He also didn't prove that he could take a punch despite what was said. Franklin proved he can take a hit.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I haven't had internet for a few days so this is delayed but Cain Velasquez is pretty much crap. If Kongo wasn't an idiot he would have won that fight. Guys like Lesnar, Mir, Gonzaga, Carwin, Nogueira and Couture would win against Cain. He also didn't prove that he could take a punch despite what was said. Franklin proved he can take a hit.



So many things wrong with this. Please stop trolling.

How anyone could discredit a one-sided thrashing is beyond me. Cain defeated Kongo handily for three rounds and despite whatever mystical belief that is deluding you, Cain does have a quality chin and even better recovery time for someone who was cracked as hard as he was.

Kongo isn't feather-fisted either, most guys would have been dropped given the muscle behind Kongo's arm punches (which even for an arm punch is still very powerful).

I didn't think this sort of unintelligible drivel would be found outside of Sherdog.





> Guys like Lesnar, Mir, Gonzaga, Carwin, Nogueira and Couture would win against Cain.



Who cares if the cream of the crop beat him now, he shouldn't be compared to them to begin with. He's still extremely green and inexperienced and should be getting more mediocre-ish competition right now to help ingrain those developing skills against top flight competition down the road.

And anyone that can explode with a high crotch single moments after getting tagged hard on the point can most assuredly take a punch. You'd have to be a Goddamn fool to think otherwise, which you are.


----------



## Myers

Dark Church said:


> I haven't had internet for a few days so this is delayed but Cain Velasquez is pretty much crap. If Kongo wasn't an idiot he would have won that fight. Guys like Lesnar, Mir, Gonzaga, Carwin, Nogueira and Couture would win against Cain. He also didn't prove that he could take a punch despite what was said. Franklin proved he can take a hit.


How was Kongo an idiot? He cracked Cain a couple of times but he pushed through them and took him down with his superior wrestling. It wasn't like kongo was trying to out wrestle the guy, he was stuck under him taking alot of damage. I wouldn't call Cain crap either, this was his first real test and he punished a veteran HW. I think he could beat Gonzaga and Couture in the division and probably Carwin if he took him down and controlled the floor.


----------



## Rush

Dark Church said:


> I haven't had internet for a few days so this is delayed but Cain Velasquez is pretty much crap. If Kongo wasn't an idiot he would have won that fight. Guys like Lesnar, Mir, Gonzaga, Carwin, Nogueira and Couture would win against Cain. He also didn't prove that he could take a punch despite what was said. Franklin proved he can take a hit.


:lmao Not going to bother arguing with a retarded person so i'm just going to stop typing now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Kongo was an idiot once. I think it was the 2nd or 3rd round but he rocked Cain to start the round and then it looked as if he was the one who clinched, not Cain. I'd have to watch it again to be more exact though.

What's the big deal with Gabriel Gonzaga? Dude has one win over Mirko Cro Cop (and granted at the time, it was a huge win) but what else has he done? Every time he's stepped up in competition, he's lost. Werdum (twice), Couture, and Carwin all beat him and his only other wins were against mediocre at best guys. Plus he looks like an ape and yells into the camera when he wins and looks like an idiot. I'll never see the big deal with Gonzaga, especially after he pulled that "I can't see" shit in the Couture fight.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao I knew this was coming and I don't care. AMP is right about the second round where Kongo clinched after rocking Cain. Cain had downright lazy ground and pound and there were many times where Kongo could have gotten up but didn't. Kongo never tried to shove Cain off in a clinch situation. You also don't prove you can take a hit when you get rocked everytime someone connects and then you just fall on top of them. I am also not the one saying Cain is a top guy now. Rogan and Goldberg were practically sucking his dick with all of the praise. I still don't even think he is top ten in the UFC. Sure Cain looked decent but is was nowhere near as impressive as it was made out to be. Also I am not trolling just because I have a different opinion.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Cain was also an idiot in the fight as well. Who the fuck has the strategy "let me just walk forward with my hands down and chin up against a heavy handed striker, trust my chin to eat every punch but not get knocked out, and then get the takedown"? Had Cain actually squared up with Kongo and threatened something on the feet rather than go all Terminator, maybe he doesn't get rocked to start every round.

I'm still on the Cain Train but I don't think anyone can honestly say he looked like a Heavyweight GSP or Anderson Silva like he was sort of hyped to be. 

And not that I think rankings matter or take them at all serious DC but who is in the UFC top 10 Heavyweights if Cain isn't? Off the top of my head I got (in no order): Couture, Nog, Mir, Carwin, Lesnar and that's it. I already said why I don't put Gonzaga above him (if you want to, that's fine), I don't see how anyone can put Kongo above him, and if you really wanna put Herring above him then fine although I wouldn't agree. Either way, that's still only 8 (really 7 since I wouldn't count Kongo) and I can't think of 2 (3) more guys who could possibly be legit ranked above him.


----------



## Dark Church

I would say possibly Dos Santos but Cain probabaly would have to be 8,9 or 10. UFC needs some Heavyweights to come over. I remember a rumor that Overeem may come to UFC but I don't know his contract situation either. He would be a great addition. Barnett would be great to even if he loses to Fedor. To bad Cro Cop left to because his boxing actually looked pretty good. He looked better than he did in his previous UFC fights to me at least.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overeem signed with Strikeforce so he's not gonna be in the UFC anytime soon.


----------



## Pala!

The thing I will say about Cain is that although his performance wasn't all that impressive, he displayed his ability to take a punch. He has a great chin, rocked twice I believe and still recovered and Kongo is a strong guy. Cain will certainly have a better gameplan in his next fight unlike his one against Kongo, discribed by AMP:

_Who the fuck has the strategy "let me just walk forward with my hands down and chin up against a heavy handed striker, trust my chin to eat every punch but not get knocked out, and then get the takedown"?
_

He will have all the tools to be one of the best heavyweights in the UFC. His control on the ground was impressive.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> You also don't prove you can take a hit when you get rocked everytime someone connects and then you just fall on top of them.



GTFO.

By that logic anyone that gets staggered in a fight can't 'take a hit'. Cain got bludgeoned hard twice (never fell down though, which nullifies the 'fall on top of them' gibberish) and managed to explode with a high crotch single literally one second after getting struck.

If Cain couldn't take a punch, then his ass would have hit the mat and Kongo would have pounced.





Dark Church said:


> Sure Cain looked decent but is was nowhere near as impressive as it was made out to be. Also I am not trolling just because I have a different opinion.




'Decent' is a far cry from 'crap', isn't it?

If anything was revealed here, it's that Cain is still a greenhorn and needs more ring time. Aside from that, the baseless claims are fucking ridiculous. How anyone could not be impressed with a guy that only had five pro fights and stepped in there against a skilled kickboxer and vet like Kongo - and handily dominate him - is just plain absurd.

Oh and btw, rankings are nothing more than vague innuendos and not worth discussing. Those GSP/Silva comparisons obviously aren't palpable now, but he has all the potential in the world to reach their level. His head movement did him in against Kongo, but I'm convinced those questioning his chin and ability to take a stiff shot don't have a fucking clue about what their talking about.

He got hit hard twice in the opening moments of the first round and instantaneously sprung to close the distance in a hiccup. How that screams 'shitty chin' or that he can't 'take a hit' is as asinine as Dana's voice is vulgar.


----------



## Dark Church

I just watched it again and at no point did he get rocked and get a high crotch single leg takedown. In the first he got a double leg takedown 3 to 4 seconds later and in the other rounds Kongo clinched/tried a takedown. He still didn't prove to me that he has a great chin by the first because Kongo triggered the ground game in the other two rounds.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Cain's chin sucks. His recovery time is amazing though.

And because I always make the reminders: make your picks on UFC Fantasy if you're in the WF league, MMA Playground if you're in the WF camp, and Steve's thread located below all the stickies.

Also, anyone watch Strikeforce last night? Gurgel vs. Huen was an awesome stand up war although it really proved why Gurgel sucked in the UFC. I don't mind that he wanted to keep it a stand up battle because Huen is good on the ground but for fucks sake, go after the dude when you have him rocked.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I just watched it again and at no point did he get rocked and get a high crotch single leg takedown. In the first he got a double leg takedown 3 to 4 seconds later and in the other rounds Kongo clinched/tried a takedown. He still didn't prove to me that he has a great chin by the first because Kongo triggered the ground game in the other two rounds.



Sure.











You've also just proved to me that you have no idea what a high crotch single is, because that's what he sprung into immediately after getting struck. It's a technique used to mainly control your opposition and make them stagnant, which is what Cain did to close off any distance between the two. A high crotch single normally leads to a double leg. That's what freestyle is all about, versus say Greco where you rely more on leverage, wrenches and reverse body lifts.

Kongo clinching isn't indicative of Cain having a poor chin, either. The GIF above shows clearly that Cain was staggered and he came back in a flash. Most guys would have been dropped on their ass after that.


----------



## Role Model

What the fuck was up with the ref in the Devela vs Rockhold fight? Guy just stood there like he was waiting for someone to die.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Role Model said:


> What the fuck was up with the ref in the Devela vs Rockhold fight? Guy just stood there like he was waiting for someone to die.


The refs were shit all night. In the womens fight and Gurgel/Huen the ref (mighta been the same guy, didn't pay enough attention) kept calling for action 2 seconds after a big exchange or while the girls were trying to work on the ground. 

But yeah, I thought the Rockhold fight should have been stopped when he was killing Devela with hammerfists. Then he killed him with 500 more hammerfists before he finally put the choke on.


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> The refs were shit all night.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing when I was watching it, that was almost yves lavigne bad.


----------



## Dark Church

I didn't see a high crotch single leg in that gif. I see Kongo rock him move in and Cain having a hand at each side on Kongo's waist. Cain never even has an arm between Kongo's legs.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I didn't see a high crotch single leg in that gif. I see Kongo rock him move in and Cain having a hand at each side on Kongo's waist. Cain never even has an arm between Kongo's legs.



Rewatch the fight. Explain to me how Cain can't take a punch and how he has a suspect chin without giving weak strawman redirections from the real argument.

If anything was revealed, it's that Cain CAN take a good shot, that he does have a good chin despite whatever belief out there is stating otherwise - think about it, if he had a poor chin then he would have fallen on his ass to begin with, instead of moving in a nanosecond later and closing the distance - and his recovery was fantastic.

Most HW's would have been floored after that right hand (even though it was an arm punch), while Cain was clearly wavered, he never fully lost his composure and clinched mere moments later.


----------



## Myers

Here's something I read today about Cro Cop.

"The famed Croatian striker has been hospitalized after reportedly suffering from high temperature, diarrhea and stomach pain, the textbook symptoms of Salmonella according to Index.hr. 

The illness could potentially jeopardize his July 20 bout against “Mighty Mo” Siligia at DREAM 10 on July 20. 

“Cro Cop” most recently competed at UFC 99: “The Comeback,” making a brief return to the Octagon with a controversial win due to an inadvertent eye poke that was missed by the referee that led to a victory over British heavyweight Mostapha Al-turk."


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Deeply disappointed that I won't get to see Cro Cop vs. Mighty Mo.

TUF Finale in less than 30 minutes. Really excited for this card.


----------



## Pala!

Anyone know the results of the undercard bouts?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Pala! said:


> Anyone know the results of the undercard bouts?


http://www.411mania.com/MMA/news/107878/The-Ultimate-Fighter-9-Finale-Prelim-Results.htm


----------



## Mikey Damage

Without Anthony Johnson vs Matt Brown...this show just isn't the same.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Without Anthony Johnson vs Matt Brown...this show just isn't the same.


Fuck outta here. 

NATE FUCKIN DIAZ is on the show.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nate Diaz looks bored in his hype video. fuck him.


----------



## scottysullivan

AMPLine4Life said:


> http://www.411mania.com/MMA/news/107878/The-Ultimate-Fighter-9-Finale-Prelim-Results.htm


The Dollar/Dent result is wrong, Cameron Dollar won, check UFC Fantasy League.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Nate Diaz looks bored in his hype video. fuck him.


He's fighting Joe Stevenson. I'd be bored to.



scottysullivan said:


> The Dollar/Dent result is wrong, Cameron Dollar won, check UFC Fantasy League.


I'm willing to bet the UFC Fantasy League is wrong considering every single MMA outlet has reported Dent won. UFC Fantasy is known for screwing up results until a day after the event.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Whoa. Dent beat Dollar? That should put that dude's ego in check.


----------



## scottysullivan

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's fighting Joe Stevenson. I'd be bored to.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet the UFC Fantasy League is wrong considering every single MMA outlet has reported Dent won. UFC Fantasy is known for screwing up results until a day after the event.


Yeah, Sherdog and wikipedia have got that Dent won and you cant argue with wikipedia. Pumped for this card, come on Joe Daddy!


----------



## bruteshot74

Hey ladies 

I am rooting for Diaz here, Joe Daddy could be on his way out of the UFC after this one if he does not put up a good fight.


----------



## Pala!

Joe looking great. Beautiful transition during that round, I'm sure everyone noticed it.

Very good round.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nate better get a finish, he's lost the decision if it goes a full three.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fuckin Joe Stevenson.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nate's not going to get a title shot in the UFC until his wrestling improves.


----------



## bruteshot74

Looks like Joe is going to be sticking around for a little while longer...


----------



## Overrated

Fuck Joe daddy he just held him down. Nate can only get better hes 24 with a bright future.


----------



## Pala!

No matter how much some people dislike Joe, he was impressive there. Very good ground control. It's obvious he would have been destroyed on the feet but I give him credit for keeping it in his favored area. 

Did Dent or Dollar win?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Nate's not going to get a title shot in the UFC until his wrestling improves.


This was a horrible post.

Nate's not going to get a title shot in the UFC until he wins fights.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Pala! said:


> No matter how much some people dislike Joe, he was impressive there. Very good ground control.
> 
> Did Dent or Dollar win?


Dent won.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> This was a horrible post.
> 
> Nate's not going to get a title shot in the UFC until he wins fights.


terrible "ownt".

I didn't know I had state the obvious for you. But now I do. 

Water is wet. FYI.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> terrible "ownt".
> 
> I didn't know I had state the obvious for you. But now I do.
> 
> Water is wet. FYI.


Nah. The whole "Nate Diaz isn't going to get a title shot" part was stupid. Obviously he's not going to get a title shot. He's lost two straight.

You shoulda just said "Nate Diaz needs to improve his wrestling"


----------



## bruteshot74

Mike :lmao

This shall be my first time seeing either Pearson or Winner fight so has me intrigued. I had hard time picking though since I knew nothing about either guy...


----------



## Overrated

The preformance was not that impressive to me he looked like the same old Joe Daddy. Nate Diaz was hurting him at the end of round 3 shame he did not stuff the takedowns earlier in the fight. 

Anyway WAR ROSS and why the subtitles, americans can surely understand them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

What is the difference? As the lightweight division is stacked with wrestlers like Sanchez, Guida, Edgar, Maynard, and Stevenson.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> The preformance was not that impressive to me he looked like the same old Joe Daddy. Nate Diaz was hurting him at the end of round 3 shame he did not stuff the takedowns earlier in the fight.
> 
> Anyway WAR ROSS and why the subtitles, americans can surely understand them.


Nah. All Americans are stupid.



Mikey Damage said:


> What is the difference? As the lightweight division is stacked with wrestlers like Sanchez, Guida, Edgar, Maynard, and Stevenson.


I already explained the difference.

Now get back on MSN. I miss you


----------



## Overrated

They love plugging twitter


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Goldberg and Rogan would rather talk about anything but this fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I scored it for Pearson but it could go either way.


----------



## bruteshot74

Good decision. I had it scored in favor of Pearson as well. Not a bad fight at all, I enjoyed it.

Wilks for upset now plz. I got huge money running on it at mmaplayground


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Lytle/Burns better have a finish. I can't take 3 straight decisions plus all these damn commercials.


----------



## peers

ROSS FUCKING PEARSON! I called it from day one!

I thought he was on the losing end of a split decision, actually, but I joined the fight half way through the first round. But both Andre and Ross seemed to know who won that fight after it was over.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fun fight.


----------



## SteveMania

Overrated said:


> Fuck Joe daddy he just held him down. Nate can only get better hes 24 with a bright future.



That's Nate's problem.

His Achilles heel still appears to be his clinch defense and wrestling, and you'd think after fighting a guy like Guida who is synonymous for control-oriented wrestling, that Diaz would at least work to secure underhooks, keep Stevenson in front of him and pummel. Rinse, lather and repeat.

He looked like a guy who had just strolled in off the street and joined in on a college wrestling practice. He made every mistake in the book, again.

Lytle/Burns made up for the twinge of Pearson/Winner though.


----------



## bruteshot74

Great fight. Glad to see Lytle win, always fun to watch him in the octagon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Oh. Dana announcing that he's trying to sign Vitor Belfort.


----------



## -Mystery-

Lesnar owns.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> Oh. Dana announcing that he's trying to sign Vitor Belfort.


I think he's got him. I don't think he mentions his name without having him.

- Pearson/Winner was an exciting fight. I thought Winner took Round 1...then Round 2 was completely up in the air for me...Round 3 to Pearson. 

- Burns/Lytle was pretty good. Lytle was just destroying Burns' body. JFC, left hook/right to the body all night.

and I'm gone. Behave, people.

*ninja smoke*


----------



## Josh

whoever's doing this 411 coverage sucks.

sup.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> I think he's got him. I don't think he mentions his name without having him.


Belfort is fighting on the August Affliction card. So I'm pretty sure he doesn't have him. I'm sure that fight is Belfort's last on his Affliction contract so he can sign him then.


----------



## SteveMania

Pearson/Winner is a carbon-copy example of why rounds should be scored 10-10. Neither did anything substantial to warrant a 10-9 round in the first and second frame. It was a stalemate in the clinch, Winner stuffed every shot, while neither really battered the other the short time they were exchanging. I gave the third to Pearson because he landed the cleaner strikes and capped off the round with a nice elbow that IIRC dropped Winner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Impressive showing by Wilks.


----------



## bruteshot74

James Wilks :hb

Impressive showing for me. He just won me a bunch of money on mmaplayground. I was one of the only ones to pick him in the fantasy game here to.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Glad Damarques lost. Didn't like him during the entire show.


----------



## bruteshot74

You have a new follower on twitter AMP :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I just returned the follow. 

Was honored that your first tweet was directed at me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I hope Diego says "YES!" all the way to the cage again.


----------



## bruteshot74

Main event time. Lets go Diego!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Guida singing his walk in music and then getting slapped in the face always brings a smile to my face.

YES~!

YES~!

YES~!


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> Belfort is fighting on the August Affliction card. So I'm pretty sure he doesn't have him. I'm sure that fight is Belfort's last on his Affliction contract so he can sign him then.


I'm surprised that Dana mentioned a fighter of a rival company, then.

Diego's walk-in is terrible. That 'yes' thing...wtf.


----------



## bruteshot74

:lmao

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> I'm surprised that Dana mentioned a fighter of a rival company, then.
> 
> Diego's walk-in is terrible. That 'yes' thing...wtf.


Meh. It's not like he said. "I'm trying to sign Vitor Belfort but he's under contract to Affliction and he's fighting at Affliction Trilogy on August 1st on PPV headlined by Fedor Emelianenko vs. Josh Barnett"


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm pulling Clay Guida. 

I mark for his hair.

Plus, he's from like 30 minutes away from me. Local boy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Pulling for the guy I named my column after. But I think this is a bad match up for him.


----------



## -Mystery-

:lmao

What a stare down.


----------



## Mikey Damage

HOLY SHIT...


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

God Damn! Sanchez beat the piss out of Guida, but i give Guida alot of credit for continuing to get back up and take the punishment. I honestly dont see this fight slowing down in the second round.


----------



## bruteshot74

Holy fuck at that first round. How is Clay Guida still alive, man he took some bombs there.


----------



## The_Boogey_Man

There must be some real bad blood between these two. That second round looked more like a street fight than an MMA match. Sanchez landed some sick elbows, but Guida also dropped some pretty heavy fists.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I really hope they didn't give 1st round 10-8 to Sanchez...

Fight of the Year contender, right there.


----------



## AmEagle

One of the best fights of the year for sure, if not the best.
Guida did take him down in the first round so hopefully no 10-8's.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I have no clue who won. I biasedly scored it for Guida.


----------



## bruteshot74

Sanchez! Glad to see him win. Fucking awesome fight, that first round was insane.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Great fight. Hell a of war.

Guida bouncing around like he could go at least another 3 rounds.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fuck Sanchez.

Guida was fucking awesome, and I'm now a bigger mark. What a chin.


----------



## Overrated

Fuck me what a fucking war. Happy that Sanchez won. 

Great night of fights.

Dana just put on his twitter that there is 3 fight of the night bonuses tonight.


----------



## SteveMania

Awesome fight.

I gave it to Sanchez, but you could have scored the second round either way depending on how much stock you put into the takedown and Guida staying active on top. Sanchez actually did more damage from the bottom with those elbows, similarly to how Bas took a decision against Randleman.

The first round was most definitely 10-8 worthy. Guida was getting thoroughly trounced in the first 30 seconds - almost finished - and dropped with a spectacular head kick - almost finished. And he mounted very little offense overall = 10-8. Great fight.

Under unified rules, though, you could make an argument for a draw.


----------



## Josh

Elbows from the bottom were awesome, so brutal. I wanna see a pic of Guida tomorrow, I'm thinking his face will be pretty swollen.

Apparently 3 FOTN bonuses were given.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Great night of fights. How could anyone not be a Guida fan after the shellacking he took? There's something very "bum-fighty" about him.


----------



## SteveMania

I've always liked Guida, but he's far from elite despite how close some of his UFC fights have been.

He's one of those strike-by-the-number type of guys with a hard head, a shitload of passion, fighting with his pathos on his sleeve. He'll always be in exciting fights if his opponent happens to be a nightmare on wheels when it comes to scrambling (i.e. Sanchez, Griffin). Right now, unless he can develop a nasty striking/clinch game, he's a high-level gatekeeper that'll give anyone with poor wrestling fundamentals (i.e. Diaz) a great deal of tantrum on the ground.


----------



## tbwinsbo6

Great finale


----------



## peers

I thought Diego Sanchez was a weird tool before he fought tonight. But in the 3rd round, I was hoping Diego would win, simply because I want to see him fight someone higher up in the division. GOD DAMN that was a good fight. 

Diego is still a weirdo, but I can't wait to see him fight again.

UK REPRESENT, SON.


----------



## Myers

That is my early pick of Fight of the Year, I don't think any fight will be that good this year. Even though I went with diego winning the fight, I was really pulling for Guida. Not to mention coming out to Alkaline Trio which is one of my favorite bands. Ever since Guida had that fight with tyson griffin in 2007, he has had some of the greatest fights in UFC history. Ok, I'll get off his dick now.

This was probably the best finale in the nine seasons in my opinion. The Brits brought it, and they deserve it. Lytle looked great, and Joe/Nate was good, but I felt that Stevenson just overpowered him and laid on him. Wow, what a main event.


----------



## MITB

The entire Finale was awesome. 

Diaz got owned by someone who can wrestle - no suprises there.

I was pulling for Ross to win the LW contract from day 1, so glad to see him come through. I had it 29-28 Pearson and was proved right. Winner seemed to know Ross had done enough.

Don't know how Lytle/Burns went the distance but great fight. I bet Burns ribs were sore the next morning, Lytle really worked that body.

Glad Damarques got completely owned, the guy was full of himself, and shit, the entire season. Wilks looked very impressive.

Sanchez/Guida - FOTY. Just all sorts of awesomeness. If you don't enjoy Guida fights, you have no soul! Sanchez has never looked better than that 1st round. I think the decision was correct.


Anyone know if Brown/Johnson has been rescheduled?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MITB said:


> Anyone know if Brown/Johnson has been rescheduled?


Hasn't been rescheduled but I'm pretty sure that's the next fight for both guys.



Bas Rutten on Kimbo said:


> “I misjudged him, he turned into a whole different person. I told him a few weeks ago, I had a sit down with him. I told him that he was an asshole and that I have zero respect (for him) and I cant train people that I have no respect for. Can’t ever. He just turned into a different guy, he didn’t need to do the things that I told him to do. He wasn’t going to go to the ground, you know? He learned some things but he started to forget them. In the Thompson fight he did some great escapes in round number one but once fatigue hit him, he didn’t do anything. And what I didn’t like about the Thompson fight as well was he said afterwards ‘Yeah, we planned on fighting three rounds’ and I told him ‘Don’t say that, you were lucky the referee didn’t stop the fight in the second round’. Don’t say we planned to fight three rounds, it wasn’t a plan. If (my students) don’t do what I say, they are out. I am there for the best interests of the fighters, I want them to win. If they don’t accept that, bye bye.”


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Kimbo just wants to be a brawler still then, can't wait to see him get anhialated.

"I told him that he was an asshole and that I have zero respect (for him)":lmao:lmao


----------



## Dark Church

The Finale was great and I can't wait to see who Guida and Diego fight next. Diaz needs some wrestling and quick if he wants to be a contender. Happy for the TUF winners but I don't see either of them doing to much for at least the next couple of years.


----------



## SteveMania

I love Bas, but that was a scumbag move.

When you look back on interviews, Kimbo has had nothing but good things to say about Bas in public. Yet Bas feels the need to air out dirty laundry on Kimbo in interviews? What ever happened to 'what happens in the training room stays in the training room'? Airing that shit out in public is a major no-no.

You don't see other coaches trashing their former students. Greg Jackson didn't trash Diego Sanchez when he left, even though skewered Greg in interviews. Pat Miletich didn't trash Drew McFedries after his recent outburst, nor did he trash Hughes and Lawler when they left to form the HIT Squad. They stay above the fray and maintain the integrity of their training room, what every true pro should do.

Then again, that's probably part of the reason Bas has never been able to establish himself as one of the great trainers in the sport. He has a tendency to shoot off his mouth and talk about shit that nobody outside of the gym has any business knowing about.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Dark Church said:


> The Finale was great and I can't wait to see who Guida and Diego fight next. Diaz needs some wrestling and quick if he wants to be a contender. Happy for the TUF winners but I don't see either of them doing to much for at least the next couple of years.


Ah I dunno James Wilks looked pretty impressive, we'll just have to see how he does against more established opposition.


----------



## Dark Church

Demarques is also prone to submissions and that is pretty much all Wilks went for. He could be good but I don't expect much.


----------



## MITB

Dark Church said:


> Demarques is also prone to submissions and that is pretty much all Wilks went for. He could be good but I don't expect much.


I disagree. I thought Wilks picked him apart on the feet, solid in the clinch, looked accomplished on the ground and seemed like he had a decent chin. Damarques caught him with one or two shots flush on the chin and Wilks just shook them off.

I know he's still got a lot to prove but he looked promising. He also looks like he's come a fair way since they left the TUF house tbf.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> The entire Finale was awesome. Diaz got owned by someone who can wrestle - no suprises there.



Not just that, but put in a spladle.












You want to talk embarrassment, that's the epitome of all things utopian in an MMA fight - except real. It's like Nate just strolled in off the street and decided to join a college wrestling practice.

I have a feeling that the Diaz brothers are dwelling too much on their boxing and gogos, instead of going over basic wrestling fundamentals.


----------



## MITB

Breaking news for all the UK fans - 

UFC has cancelled it's contract with Setanta tonight and Bravo or ESPN are looking at taking over the scheduled viewing. The UFC reckon all will be comfortably sorted before UFC 100.

Fucking better be!!

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/broadcasting/a161606/ufc-terminates-setanta-agreement.html


----------



## Overrated

Please dont go to Sky, im moving back to england soon and i dont want to pay for Sky


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Yeah setanta went bankrupt earlier, ESPN picked up the premier league football from them too.


----------



## peers

I wouldn't be worried, they're still going to show all the UFC's until Bravo (pretty likely) picks it up (that is, if I read it all correctly). 

Bob Sapp vs. Bobby Lashley this weekend. Seems like there's been a lot of MMA matches that have been more on the spectacle side than the sport side this year. I was going to say something funny about the Kyle Maynard fight, but that joke had no legs.

...Tough crowd.

EDIT: Just finished downloading the first of 4 Machida Karate DVD's. Interesting stuff so far. Once I'm finished I think I'll watch his last 3 fights, and see what techniques I recognize.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Looks like 103 is missing a main event...



> At this point the UFC has announced that September 19th will be the date for UFC 103, which will likely take place in Dallas. So far though, there's been no word of a main event for the show.
> 
> Inside Fights claims that sources have indicated a few possible match-ups for the show. The article speculates on a possible #1 contenders bout between heavyweights Shane Carwin and Cain Velasquez, but Carwin has already stated that he hasn't been contacted about that fight.
> 
> Another possibility is a welterweight showdown between Mike Swick and former champion Matt Hughes. It's assumed that if the fight were to happen, Swick would become the division's next #1 contender with a win.
> 
> Finally, it appears as though talks of Chuck Liddell's retirement may have been premature. While UFC President Dana White insisted that Liddell was done following his loss to Mauricio "Shogun" Rua in April, he has since seemed to back off of his hardline stance. At this past weekend's Ultimate Fighter Finale, White appeared on "Inside The Octagon" and said,
> 
> "I'm not his father, okay, he can do whatever the hell he wants to do. I'm his friend, and I care about him a lot, and I'd really like to never see him fight again."
> 
> Sources state that Liddell is looking for one more fight, and it could come this fall against Rich Franklin.
> 
> The UFC has yet to confirm any of these fights, so they should be treated as rumors at the moment.
> 
> Credit: Inside Fights


Swick/Hughes does nothing for me. That's not a main event that makes me rush to order 103. 

Cain/Carwin would get interest from me...but from what we saw vs Kongo, I think Carwin has his way with Cain.

Liddell/Franklin would be awesome, for the nostalgia of it.


----------



## KingKicks

I'd definitely love to see Liddell/Franklin the most out of those.


----------



## SteveMania

Cain/Carwin is probably the most brain dead stance they could go with. Why put one of your burgeoning HW's on hold when you can principle both of them in a division that needs as many fresh faces as possible?

Just by virtue of inexperience, Cain should still be fighting the McCully's of the world before stepping in the cage against another rising HW or established vet.


----------



## -Mystery-

Too bad they can't get the event on Spike cause Swick/Hughes would be a fine TV main event.


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> Too bad they can't get the event on Spike cause Swick/Hughes would be a fine TV main event.


The undercard isn't too bad.

* Josh Koscheck vs. Frank Trigg*
* Hermes Franca vs. Tyson Griffin*
* Efrain Escudero vs. Cole Miller
* Aaron Simpson vs. TBA*
* Steve Steinbeiss vs. TBA*

Adding Franklin/Liddell would make it respectable. Adding a Swick/Hughes ME would put this show on par with UFC 78.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

I'd mark the fuck out for Swick/Hughes since I'm a big fan of both guys.

Looks like I would be the only however.


----------



## T3H~L3X

If that truly is the rumoured undercard adding a main even like Liddell/Franklin and a co-main event like Hughes/Swick might make the PPV worth a view but jut the though of Hughes Vs. Swick gave me more the Fight Night not PPV feel. Kos/Trigg and Griffin/Franca could both be good.


----------



## Overrated

All 3 of them rumored fights would be fine for me. All of them would be good fights. 

Also UFC 105 is being rumored to be in Manchester with Silva vs Bisping if bisping gets past hendo and Hardy vs Serra. Ill be going what ever the fights are though.


----------



## Rush

SteveMania said:


> Cain/Carwin is probably the most brain dead stance they could go with. Why put one of your burgeoning HW's on hold when you can principle both of them in a division that needs as many fresh faces as possible?
> 
> Just by virtue of inexperience, Cain should still be fighting the McCully's of the world before stepping in the cage against another rising HW or established vet.


Pretty much. Cain's only had 5 fights but he's been shot up the ladder with a rocket just because there isn't a whole lot at the top of the division. He would be better served honing his skills against the lower guys in the HW division as i fear he will get found out badly against the more experienced fighters.



Mikey Damage said:


> The undercard isn't too bad.
> 
> * Josh Koscheck vs. Frank Trigg*
> * Hermes Franca vs. Tyson Griffin*
> * Efrain Escudero vs. Cole Miller
> * Aaron Simpson vs. TBA*
> * Steve Steinbeiss vs. TBA*
> 
> Adding Franklin/Liddell would make it respectable. Adding a Swick/Hughes ME would put this show on par with UFC 78.


Even with Franklin/Liddell its still quite a step down from the cards currently. I'd like both Swick/Hughes and Liddell/Franklin on this card, would make it a fairly decent event.



MetalX said:


> I'd mark the fuck out for Swick/Hughes since I'm a big fan of both guys.
> 
> Looks like I would be the only however.


I still mark for Hughes so i'd like to see the fight


----------



## Myers

I would really like to see Hughes/Swick, this would be the win he needs to get his shot at GSP/Alves.

I wouldn't mind Franklin/Lidell either, but I would prefer it to be the co-Main event with a title match.


----------



## Dark Church

Hughes/Swick sounds awesome. I am also excited for Griffin/Franca and Maynard/Huerta.


----------



## MITB

Dark Church said:


> Hughes/Swick sounds awesome. I am also excited for Griffin/Franca and Maynard/*Huerta*.


El Matador's back? I fucking love Roger Huerta.


----------



## SteveMania

Reminiscent of Tito, the UFC have already pulled strings in hopes of preventing Huerta from leaving on a high note - which is to say I highly doubt he gets past Maynard.

Huerta's stand-up consists of jumping across the cage at his opponents with superman punches and an assortment of halfway decent kicks and while Maynard won't be mistaken for a pro boxer, he at least has power and decent defense. Considering he's in all likelihood never going to take Maynard down and will instead probably be taken down and smothered repeatedly himself, I don't really see this going any other way than a Maynard UD.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> Huerta's stand-up consists of jumping across the cage at his opponents with superman punches and an assortment of halfway decent kicks and while Maynard won't be mistaken for a pro boxer, he at least has power and decent defense. Considering he's in all likelihood never going to take Maynard down and will instead probably be taken down and smothered repeatedly himself, I don't really see this going any other way than a Maynard UD.


Not a fan of Huerta then?

Lay n' pray. :no:


There's a good chance I will be in Vegas around the time of UFC 106 (November 21), anyone know how long before the event tickets go on sale? Any speculation of potential fights?


----------



## Dark Church

I like Huerta but can't defend what he is doing as far as his fighting career goes. I am hoping Maynard picks up the win. If he does I think it makes Gray a top five contender for sure. I also just read that Palhares is returning from injury soon which is good news. He looked great against Horn and even looked very good against Henderson.


----------



## SteveMania

I've been reading things such as 'Huerta by KO' on other boards, something Huerta isn't likely to achieve given how telegraphed his cobra punches are (and gawd knows he throws at least 50 of them in every fight) along with having a halfway decent array of kicks and average hands.

Maynard on the otherhand has some sting behind his punches and a rapidly improving defense on guard out of necessity of growth as a fighter. Gray's also a more strict wrestler than Guida - who was taking his proud of the flesh for two rounds against Huerta up until the Hail Mary knee.

About UFC 106, I haven't heard any fights yet, but you could probably expect recent headliners like Wand, Franklin, Sanchez in formative action by then - assuming they aren't completely banged up or seriously injured.


----------



## Dark Church

I randomly popped in UFC 47 last night and didn't know that the Mike Brown who fought Genki Sudo was WEC's Mike Brown. He actually looked pretty good until he got caught in the submission.


----------



## sirdilznik

DAMN!!! I just watched Gilbert Ivel *KTFO* Pedro Rizzo. And I mean that was the definition of KTFO. 5 SAVAGE shots on the ground. I'm just glad Pedro seems alright, that looked scary. Hopefully I can DL this show later and get a gif up because that shit was brutal.

Edit: And Bobby Lashley just beat the shit out of Bob Sapp. Took him down 5 sec into the fight then just pounded him out. Bob Sapp tapped out due to strikes eventually.


----------



## SteveMania

That was expected.

We all know that Sapp folds up like a cheap suit after getting hit and cowers at the first sign of trouble. Credit to Lashley for continuing to develop his game even though this wasn't the most creative match-up. He's steadily improving while gaining more and more experience each time he steps inside the ring/cage, which is exactly what every burgeoning fighter needs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Why is Bob Sapp such a pansy?

Dude is the definition of a glass chin.


----------



## sirdilznik

Mikey Damage said:


> Why is Bob Sapp such a pansy?
> 
> Dude is the definition of a glass chin.


I'm not sure if glass chin is completely accurate (though I'm not completely disputing it either). Arlovski is a much better example of glass chin. I think The Sappster is more a case of a guy with zero ground skills (and apparently no desire to learn ground skills) and a small fuel tank (although with that much muscle you inevitably burn fuel quickly). So it's less of a case of him getting cold cocked instantly and more a case of him getting overwhelmed by someone that can take him down and him running out of gas. Plus he's more showman than fighter anyway so he also runs out of desire as well as fuel.


----------



## McQueen

I just bought a few UFC shows yesterday and one of them I bought was UFC 93: Franklin vs. Henderson. Coleman/Shogun is also on the card but aside from that its a bunch of people i've never heard of in the prelims/undercard. Anyone seen the show and have thoughts?


----------



## MITB

McQueen said:


> I just bought a few UFC shows yesterday and one of them I bought was UFC 93: Franklin vs. Henderson. Coleman/Shogun is also on the card but aside from that its a bunch of people i've never heard of in the prelims/undercard. Anyone seen the show and have thoughts?


It wasn't the best undercard in the world but events held outside of the states tend to have that sort of feel.

In saying that, Rousimar Palhares is one of the promising MW's in the UFC right now. 

Denis Kang was pretty hyped in his debut match and lost a decent fight with Belcher.

Davis/Lytle was ok. Both like to bang but neither seemed to really get going.

As for the undercard, I'm a fan of John Hathaway - he has potential and his record after his fight with Tom Egan stood at 10-0. He's now 11-0 after beating Rick Story (???) at UFC99. 

Decent card - 5.5/10


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

God that event was aweful last night, Lashley GNP as expected. Glad to see him get a "name" under his belt.


----------



## SteveMania

I wouldn't necessarily say that Sapp has a glass beard because he's notorious for recoiling the moment he gets hit. This wasn't a very productive fight insofar as giving Lashley a more stern challenge in his fourth pro fight, but enough to keep his name on the front.

He's taking the smart route though. Say what you want about Lashley 'fighting cans', but this is kosher treatment for any raw, burgeoning fighter out there. I'm thinking if he picks up 2-3 more victories he'll be scooped up by a big show, but personally I'm not really interested in seeing him go anywhere big just yet. He hasn't shown that he's comfortable on the feet, offensively he lungs with hooks with nothing to set them up while his defense is still very rudimentary.

Unlike Lesnar who appears to be improving at a rapid rate at this stage in his career, Lashley's growth seems to be in moderation. Given a lot more ring time and training I'd be vested in Lashley going to a bigger show.


----------



## Dark Church

Looks like Tito signed with Strikeforce.



> It’s been over a year since we last saw “The Huntington Beach Bad Boy” Tito Ortiz (15-6-1) compete in an MMA fight. After losing to Lyoto Machida at UFC 84 in May of 2008, Ortiz decided to part ways with the UFC and hasn’t seen any action since.
> 
> According to Ortiz, he’s about to become the latest member of the Strikeforce family.
> 
> The former UFC light heavyweight champion was a guest of honor at last night’s UCFC “Clementi vs. Jensen” show in Pittsburgh at the Mellon Arena. In between fights, Ortiz entered the ring and announced to the crowd that he was extremely close to signing a four-fight deal with the Strikeforce promotion. Not only that, but he also mentioned that he could face Renato “Babalu” Sobral at a Strikeforce event in October.
> 
> Perhaps the biggest surprise of all was when Ortiz announced to the crowd that if he does sign the four-fight deal with Strikeforce that he would like his fourth fight to be a catchweight bout against the #1 heavyweight in the world, Fedor Emelianenko.
> 
> At one time, Ortiz was considered one of the best fighters in the world. Upon making his MMA debut at UFC 13 back in 1997, Ortiz compiled a 5-2 record with the company before defeating Wanderlei Silva for the UFC light heavyweight title.
> 
> Ortiz went on to hold the belt for three years before losing to Randy Couture at UFC 44. Since then Ortiz has had a very rocky relationship with the UFC and it’s owner, Dana White.
> 
> After losing to Machida last year, Ortiz decided it was time to move on with his career. Since then he has appeared as a “special guest” for multiple MMA promotions such as EliteXC, Strikeforce, and Affliction. He has also mentioned a number of “rumored” deals with other MMA promotions in the past, but nothing has yet to come to fruition. Perhaps this time we will finally see the return of one of MMA’s true “bad boys”.


I am not expecting much from him but watching him get his ass kicked a few times would be nice. He will either win a decision or get KO'd. We all know Tito can't finish anyone without the last name of Shamrock.


----------



## -Mystery-

:lmao @ Tito/Fedor.


----------



## Overrated

I would watch it.


----------



## -Mystery-

It'd be over quicker than Fedor/Big Tim.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ Or Big Tim/Mercer 

Interesting stuff, but who are they going to feed him?

Babalu and Fedor will both beat him imo, so I don't really know how I feel about it - indifferent I guess.


----------



## Overrated

:lmao it would not be quicker than Big Tim/Fedor. Dont get me wrong Fedor would most probably win but to many people shit on Tito like hes done fuck all. Babalu is going to get stomped by Tito as well.


----------



## McQueen

I'd love to see Fedor maul Tito. I've never liked the guy much.


----------



## SteveMania

And what the fuck has Tito done since beating Forrest well over three years ago? He's one of few fighters to garner far more popularity because of his mouth more so than his skill.


----------



## Overrated

Not much


----------



## -Mystery-

Overrated said:


> :lmao it would not be quicker than Big Tim/Fedor. Dont get me wrong Fedor would most probably win but to many people shit on Tito like hes done fuck all. Babalu is going to get stomped by Tito as well.


What has Tito shown in the past 5 years that says Fedor wouldn't finish him quickly and effectively? 

Tito would do a great job selling the fight, but be realistic, the fight wouldn't last more than a minute.


----------



## Overrated

How is saying Tito would get finished inside a minute being realistic. In the last 5 years he has been finished twice.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

he hasn't had a fight in the last 3 though?


----------



## -Mystery-

Overrated said:


> How is saying Tito would get finished inside a minute being realistic. In the last 5 years he has been finished twice.


He also hasn't fought anyone the caliber of Fedor.


----------



## Myers

Tito would not get past the first round, Fedor would just overpower him. Fedor has fought some monsters and still dominated them. It probably won't happen anyways. I am only looking forward to Fedor/Barnett in august and then the pipe dream that is Fedor/Lesnar.


----------



## Dark Church

Fedor would dominate Tito. Tito is about 50 pounds lighter and is past his prime. If Tito lasted a round he should get the win.


----------



## SteveMania

Tito is just as big as Fedor considering he walks around at roughly 225-230, while Fedor is a stout 230 in contrast. It only seems like Fedor is much larger solely because he competes against larger opponents and doesn't cut at all.


----------



## Overrated

Just about to say the same thing as steve, Tito is just as big as Fedor. 

Has not fought in the last 3 years? his last fight was against Machida last year at 84


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

touche salesman


----------



## Dark Church

Tito still doesn't posses the skills to finish and Fedor won't let him last fifteen minutes to get to the scorecards. Fedor would probabaly take the fight though because he likes padding his record against easy opponents.


----------



## MMANHB

Tito still has his fan club and everything but his skill set is kind of outdated currently. Chuck Liddell might even come out of retirement to get an easy third in a row vs Tito. Fedor would ruin Ortiz and yeah he does like padding his record against former UFC heavyweight champions doesn't he?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Mike Swick vs. Martin Kampmann is on for UFC 103.

Swick for the win & then title shot plz.


----------



## SteveMania

Tito just has a fucked up back which has interfered with his at one time wicked shot. He was never anything more than a violent GnPer with fantastic submission defense.

Beating Nog (whom Fedor severely trounced twice), Mirko, AA, Herring (in his prime), Sylvia (even though recent events make the victory lose some luster), Arona, Goodridge, Schilt, Fujita, Coleman and Randleman is nothing impressive. You're right. Fedor has just beaten every fighter put in front of him. Let's trash him!


----------



## Myers

I want to see how fedor does against barnett in august because I can't tell if he is still his dominant self or if he is just fighting has beens who can't take one single punch.


----------



## Dark Church

I was pretty much meaning his fights after Pride. Lindland and Hong Man Choi. I guess Sylvia now to and the way Arlovski is going he may go on that list as well. Fedor needs to beat Barnett to shut me up. Until then I don't consider him anything more than the best fighter not in the UFC or WEC. Whcih is still a huge compliment by the way.


----------



## SteveMania

Wow, this whole post is a brutal exercise in 'missing the point'.

The HW division in MMA has never been spectacular, and yes I can concede that many of Fedor's post-2005 fights were done more for freakshow appeal - which if you haven't figured out yet is a mainstay in the Land of the Rising Sun - but I feel the Fedor bashing has more teeth than simply 'zomgzzz, he only fights cans!~!~!'

Let's put things into perspective. Fedor is undefeated, has a legion of fans (mostly Japanophiles that have a fueled outrage for all things Zuffa) and doesn't fight in the UFC. This 'organizational' fetish has a stranglehold on some people which is specifically why people hate Fedor but play the tricky *can* song as a way to make things even more obscure.

Hong Man Choi isn't very physically gifted nor cocks much skill anywhere outside of slinging, but he isn't a can/bum/dreg that so many basement-dwelling losers think he is. Neither was a ballooned Matt Lindland. Understand the difference between those that aren't elite and try not to replace that dogma with 'he's a can'. Giving Fedor a healthy dose of Ross Clifton or Mike Bourke would be considered fighting cans.

HMC's MMA accomplishments are scant, he is far from elite and is, if anything, a novelty with faux capabilities that vests the interest of most people watching. But the term 'can' is thrown around too loosely and should only be reserved for those that truly fit the description (re: your Ross Clifton's of the world). Just like the word LnP is regurgitated whenever a wrestler (Koscheck, Sherk, Lesnar, Maynard, take your pick) decides to take their foe down. Ask Semmy Schilt if HMC is a can. Ask Jerome LeBanner if HMC is a can. Ask Bonjasky, Sefo, or anyone else that HMC gave a hard time in the ring. You'll get a resounding answer that may blow your mind.

I've never been high on AA (his spectacular jump in the rankings is still a vague nuance to me) but there's no denying that he was one of the most stern tests for Fedor outside of the UFC. Name me one other fighter, at that time, that would have been considered a tougher match-up for Fedor. AA had the speed and the ability to mimic Fedor's movements - something that couldn't be said about many of Fedor's past opponents. The biggest indictment on AA has long been the beard he sports and that did him in. Try to ignore what has happened since AA was knocked into Arianny's cleavage and Sylvia 'tim-bered' by an old, overweight Ray Mercer, and focus on the signifcance of those fights when Fedor fought them. They were expected to be Fedor's biggest challenges outside of the UFC, even including Barnett and Overeem. Fedor thoroughly wrecked them, but as irony has it out to be, that's not good enough.

Watch, people will continue their tinfoil hat expressions if Fedor murks Barnett in a similar manner.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ I loled when some one on here defined Scott Smith as a can after the Nick Diaz fight - I agree, the term is thrown about too much, for my liking anyway. I also think Barnett will be Fedor's toughest challenge in recent times, but I also thought the same of Arlovski so who knows. 

Also just read above, Swick/Kampmann  I'm excited for this as recently I've started becoming a bit of a swick fan (his videos on UFC.com are great imo).

As for Arlovski's beard, it makes his face look like Robbin Williams' knuckles.


----------



## MMANHB

Fedor will tko Josh. I hate fighter math but Gilbert Yvel's gnp looked really good vs Barnett and Fedor's actually IS good. It makes the short list of best there is. And Scott Smith is definitely not a tomato can. My god man lol. Nick Diaz is finally fighting on the level he's capable of so there's no shame in getting beat by him.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Chrisp_Morg said:


> ^ I loled when some one on here defined Scott Smith as a can after the Nick Diaz fight - I agree, the term is thrown about too much, for my liking anyway. I also think Barnett will be Fedor's toughest challenge in recent times, but I also thought the same of Arlovski so who knows.
> 
> Also just read above, Swick/Kampmann  I'm excited for this as recently I've started becoming a bit of a swick fan (his videos on UFC.com are great imo).
> 
> As for Arlovski's beard, it makes his face look like Robbin Williams' knuckles.


I've become high on Swick myself recently, really is a fighter with loads of potential like him a lot. Hope he wins and gets a title shot.


----------



## SteveMania

It's an idiot statement anytime an uninformed person comes out with *insert fighter* is a can. Yes, there are street brawlers that you could find at any local tavern that do actively compete in MMA, but none of them (except for maybe James Thompson) has made it far in the sport.

Scott Smith isn't a can, but he also didn't cut it in the UFC. I don't know if Rogan swallowed a pound of marijuana prior, but Nick Diaz shouldn't be anywhere near a P4P list (which is another daft argument) because none of his recent wins have even been remotely spectacular in terms of hierarchy. Scott Smith is 1) exciting to watch and 2) marketable because of his preference to stand and bang. That's it. He's no more than your highlight reel banger with a big right hand and an otherwise extremely poor skillset that failed on the biggest stage.


----------



## MITB

All this talk about Fedor/Barnett but I'm more interested in Belfort/Santiago and Babalu/Mousasi.

Oh yeah, and didn't HMC beat Jose Canseco? Case closed. :side:


----------



## Rush

I'm more interested in Fedor/Barnett than Belfort/Santiago but yeah, Sobral/Mousasi has me the most interested.


----------



## MITB

Seeing as 99% of the posters in this thread are knowledgeable about MMA, I just wondered what criteria you judge P4P rankings on.

I know a lot of people think they're bullshit but everyone who follows the sport has, in their head at least, a list of the worlds best fighters.

Feel free to name your top 10 P4P but I'm more interested in how you came to that conclusion.

Seems so taboo to talk P4P that I actually feel a little dirty....:sad:


----------



## SteveMania

Honestly, I think it's a mundane discussion that only brings the otakus and gaijins together to harp endlessly about something artificial: if GSP and Fedor fought at the same weight, who would win?

With that said, I'd probably have it like this right now:

1) GSP
2) Fedor
3) A. Silva
4) Torres
5) Machida
6) Brown
7) BJ
8) Alves
9) Rampage
10) Aoki


----------



## Rush

1) GSP
2) Fedor 
3) Machida
4) Torres
5) Silva
6) Rampage
7) Aoki
8) Brown
9) Mousasi 
10) Faber

Penn, Alvarez, Alves, Fitch, Gomi, Aldo are all on the edge for me. As for how i get a rough guide on P4P is first and foremost winning, then quality of opposition, how have they won (ie convincingly or 'fluke'), who have they lost to, how they lost. Having said that, when someone asks me about who the best fighter is or something like that i tend to go by divisions rather than just saying "GSP is the best" or "Fedor is the best"


----------



## Josh

1. Fedor
2. GSP
3. Anderson
4. Torres
5. Machida
6. Penn
7. Brown
8. Rampage
9. Aoki
10. Alves/Yamamoto

It sucks, but w/e. I don't care for P4P rankings much.


----------



## Myers

Cain/Carwin on tap for UFC 103 in Los Angeles, I can't wait to go. Cain is going to get fucked up.

By the way, I was the one that said Smith was a can. Maybe I am just foreshadowing his career in general, you'll see.


----------



## bruteshot74

Good fight, but it is a stupid fight on the UFC's part. Both these guys seemed to be the guys that were being built to get shots at the title sometime in the future. Now with them fighting you basically are going to eliminate one guy from the running for a decent time length. I am assuming winner is going to get title shot, at least Carwin will for sure, seemed like he was going to get one after fucking Gonzaga up. 

I am huge fan of Carwin, but still a lot of questions with him. He finishes guys quick so we have not really seen his gas tank yet. It actually could be a pretty boring fight. Both guys can take a shot and I do not see Cain finishing Shane unless his cardio is brutal after the first round passes, something I am doubting. Wrestling could cancel each other out, so could be a kickboxing match, advantage there goes to Cain in terms of raw power in the hands.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I really cannot see how Cain can win this fight.

Either Carwin is going to drop him, or out-muscle him on the ground.



> advantage there goes to Cain in terms of raw power in the hands.


You think Cain is stronger?

edit: Has anyone heard anything about a leak of info from TUF 10?

There was a rumor that Kimbo got KO'd in his first fight...but then that was squashed. Haven't found anything else.


----------



## SteveMania

*Facepalm*

Idiot matchmaking is idiot matchmaking. Now one of their most promising HWs is going to be derailed when Zuffa could have continued to build both because, ya know, they don't exactly have a sagacious lineup of fighters in that division to begin with.

With that said, Carwin has shitloads of power which offsets a lot of his drawbacks in technique. Cain may be the more mature striker of the two, but the power disparity favors Carwin unanimously. I don't believe Cain has a poor chin, because recovering in the manner that he did is indicative of having a damn good beard regardless, but by all indications Carwin hits harder than Kongo and I think he has the ability to put Cain on his ass by uncorking one punch with some sting behind it. Wrestling wise, Cain is more accomplished of the two but both are very good - Carwin a D-2 and Cain an All-American. I think it's a little too early for Cain, which is why I'd have to favor Carwin right now.


----------



## Dark Church

http://www.mmascraps.com/2009/06/dana-white-talks-liddell-kimbo-belfort.html

Dana references the Kimbo thing in this interview and it sounds like it's true. I also read that Wes Sims and Seth Pretuzelli are the guys revealing the info.


----------



## Myers

yeah the only rumor I heard was that kimbo lost his fight and left the show right afterwards, if it's true I am not surprised.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> You think Cain is stronger?


I meant to put Carwin. Carwin has far more power in his hands then Cain does. Cain is a strong guy but Carwin has that body builder physique.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah, that's what I figured you meant.

Anyway, Lorenzo Fertitta flew out to Croatia, and met with Cro Cop.

He then made Cro Cop an offer "he simply could not refuse". It's "almost certain" that Cro Cop is finna resign with the UFC.


----------



## Myers

I honestly don't care to see cro-cop again, I guess it helps beef up the HW division and maybe with buyrates as well.

UFC 100 only 7 days away, I can't fucking wait.


----------



## Mikey Damage

oh yeah. that means more dana white blogs. the best part of the week....


----------



## -Mystery-

Rumor has it that Dana and company are threatening to ban all currently unsigned talent that agree to appear in EA's upcoming MMA game.


----------



## Overrated

-Mystery- said:


> Rumor has it that Dana and company are threatening to ban all currently unsigned talent that agree to appear in EA's upcoming MMA game.


Ye i saw that to, its pathetic if its true.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> UFC co-owner Lorenzo Fertitta has made Mirko 'CroCop' Filipovic "an offer he cannot refuse", according to a Croatian news portal.
> 
> Fertitta arrived in Zagreb, Croatia on a private plane this morning and proceeded straight to Filipovic's residence where the pair engaged in two hours of talks, according to Index.hr
> 
> "A source tells us that CroCop got an offer that is simply non-refusable," the article states. "CroCop will almost certainly look at the returning to the strongest MMA league in the world currently knows."
> 
> The news is surprising, not least because UFC president Dana White gave Filipovic a broadside when it was reported the Croatian had signed for Japanese promotion DREAM immediately after UFC 99.
> 
> But in an appearance on ESPN 1100 this week, it was put to White that Filipovic had "asked him not to be too harsh" in the press, a cryptic hint that there was more to the behind-the-scenes negotiations than have been apparent. White replied - equally crypitcally - "You're pretty good."
> 
> Filipovic had responded to the reports of the DREAM signing by saying nothing was yet determined, but pointed out he wanted to fight at intervals of less than six months, something the UFC had apparently not offered him.
> 
> But Index.hr is reporting that the UFC is offering Filipovic more favourable terms. This could include an agreement to offer him more frequent fights than were previously on the table.
> 
> Neither Filipovic nor the UFC has publicly commented on any new deal and Fighters Only is currently contacting European sources to try and find out more on today's report.
> 
> http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/n ... 0&offset=0


That and Lashley's next opponent is set to be, wait for it....Don Frye <_< in late Aug or Sept


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Does anyone know when TUF Season 10 will start to air? Like end of the year?


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> That and Lashley's next opponent is set to be, wait for it....Don Frye <_< in late Aug or Sept


Not suprised about Cro Cop really buy Bobby - 8*D


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I just don't understand the logic behind Lashley fighting Frye, if he looses he lost to an out of date fighter. If he wins...well he should have won anyway. 

Strange.


----------



## bruteshot74

He won't lose. They are doing with Lashley exactly what should be happening to him. Getting his record built up to I would think something like 8-0 or 11-0 and then he will try his luck in a bigger organization. Frye is another name guy that he will beat and have that name on his win resume. He is going to keep building more and more experience and growing because not everyone like Brock Lesnar can just be thrown into the wolves and come out on top.

Also a spoiler I have heard from TUF 10. Supposedly somebody in the house leaked that Kimbo Slice gets knocked out in his first fight in the house and then leaves right after :lmao


----------



## SteveMania

I love me some Predator, but Lashley will murk him. Frye was brutally eviscerated by James 'glass chin' Thompson of all people, and that was a few years ago. I don't want to see him become the 'big name' that promotions bring in for their young fighters to destroy like Shamrock and Tank have become.

Which in that regard, I'd much rather see Lashley fighting up and coming guys who could challenge him, rather than taking a tour through MMA's Jurassic park. Guys like Mike Russow, Josh Hendricks, Devin Cole, Dan Christison, DJ Linderman, or Tracy Willis would be much more interesting and would provide him with a greater challenge.


----------



## Halfnelson

SaviorSelf said:


> Does anyone know when TUF Season 10 will start to air? Like end of the year?


Starts September 16. Here's where I saw that http://mmamania.com/2009/06/16/ultimate-fighter-tuf-10-cast-revealed-for-spike-tv-ufc-show/

I'm a fan of Frye but I agree that Lashley should beat him.


----------



## Cano

The UFC top 100 fights countdown starts today I believe. Forrest n Stephan will probably be #1.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Halfnelson said:


> Starts September 16. Here's where I saw that http://mmamania.com/2009/06/16/ultimate-fighter-tuf-10-cast-revealed-for-spike-tv-ufc-show/
> 
> I'm a fan of Frye but I agree that Lashley should beat him.


Thanks bro.


----------



## Myers

Stephan/Forrest will probably be ranked first, but my favorite that will probably be ranked very high would have to be Randy Couture vs Tim Sylvia. That was such a great moment in UFC history.

Bruce Buffer said he will bust out the Buffer 360 at UFC 100, that will be a markout moment. I am really looking forward to this week coming up.


----------



## McQueen

Speaking of Don Frye he had a small role in the movie _Public Enemies_. I saw that today and the whole time was thinking it was him.

Anyways I hope Frye/Lashley resemble when Frye fought Japanese Pro Wrestler Yoshihiro Takayama at PRIDE (I want to say 21). That is to this day still my favorite MMA fight.


----------



## SteveMania

The wildest, most action packed fight ever. Not a technical masterpiece, but easily one of the greatest slugfests of all time. My advice to anyone who hasn't seen it yet should rent/buy a copy of Pride 21 and enjoy the fight in all its glory.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, gotta give major props to Takayama taking the fight on short notice and just deciding to slug it out with Frye.


----------



## BDFW

Ricardo Arona's return fight from a two year layoff looks to be against Marvin Eastmen. Though Eastmen isn't the hardest of competition, this fight will show if Arona still has the stuff to hang in the stacked light heavyweight division. Except for the Sokoudjou fight where Arona was supposedly suffering from an illness, Arona has only been defeated by Fedor, Wanderlei, Rampage and Shogun. 

Here is the first UFC 100 Dana White Blog. It is just Dana stuffing around, I would much rather it be about the fights. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmSz...na-white-episode-one/&feature=player_embedded


----------



## MITB

Just read that Overeem is gonna defend the Strikeforce HW title against Fabricio Werdum??? How the hell has Werdum bagged a title shot, over Brett Rogers, on his debut??

I know he beat Overeem back in Pride but Rogers has to be pissed he's gonna miss out, especially after the way he took out Arlovski.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Depending on what you think, this is probably karma for Werdum getting screwed out of a title shot after beating Vera/Gonzaga. Though, I wasn't bothered that his title shot went to Lesnar, instead.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Brett Rogers has the be the next in line then. I still don't understand why AA took that fight in the first place, it seemed almost taylor made for Rogers.


----------



## MITB

> Originally Posted by *Dave 'The Great' Meltzer*
> 
> "I am told the five-part show, which concludes an hour before UFC 100, is very good. As for the list, let's just say it's so petty that they didn't even allow fans to vote for the fight that was No. 2 (Frank Shamrock vs. Ortiz) in this web site's poll and even No. 7 in their own magazine. Basically, everyone on the outs (Ortiz, Frank Shamrock, Maurice Smith) were not allowed to be voted onto the top 100 by fans unless it's a match they lost, and since Frank Shamrock never lost in UFC, he doesn't appear at all. Ortiz's losses will likely all crack the top 100 but none of his wins were allowed to be voted on."


WTF!!?? That's a lot of good fights missing.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Fyre/Takayama was the fight that got me interested in Pride, honestly I was never a big fan of the ring set up as if you got too close or tangled in the ropes they had you both reset in the same position but it would never given the same result. Just seeme dthe cage worked alot better for a sport that allowed ground grapling. But after catching this fight I was hooked on Pride and started to take notce of guys like Fedor, Rampage, and Gomi. That said, Fyre's got a punchers chance thats about it but who doesn't in this day and age. I like the progression of Lashley personally, I never thought Lesnar should have been pushed as quikly up the card as he has been but he's atleat made the best o what he's given and exceeded expectations.


----------



## SteveMania

Typical Sherdog logic says Lashley shouldn't be fighting *cans* but instead he should be playing his cards against the upper echelon (your UFC's, Strikeforce's, Affliction's) of the world.

Lashley is taking the best possible route you could ask for an aspiring prospect. He isn't ready to fight the gargantuan HW's in the UFC, nor even the mid-level efficacy.

But at the same time I'd like to see him fight guys like Devin Cole, Chase Gormley, Nick Penner, DJ Linderman and Ty Lee - all talented young guys with similar levels of experience. Hell, give Lashley a few UFC castoffs like Eddie Sanchez, Josh Hendricks, Dan Christison, Soa Palelei or whomever didn't make the cut from the cast of TUF 10. Getting a bunch of old, over the hill geezers with prominent names and smashing them isn't giving him a challenge.

Strikeforce's HW division medals on a handful of recognizable faces and a bunch of ShoXC up and comers or vets that will never break into the elite. Rogers will likely fight the winner of Overeem/Werdum because he's really the only fresh option they have to their disposal coming off a nice win.


----------



## Duke

I got question for everyone on that reads this section, am I the only person who believes that Alan Belcher is going to knock Aki in to the next world. I look at it like this, ever since he was illgeally ko'd by Misaki he hasn't looked like the same fighter standing. He looks gun shy, and even though he is coming of two straight submission victories I have a feeling Belcher is going to be able to fend off the takedowns long enough with his ever improving sprawl and score a first or a second round tko. Anyone else agree with me or do I just have my head in the clouds.


----------



## Overrated

The UFC 100 Countdown show is some funny shit. Mir comes off as a nob as well. Cannot wait till 100 now.


----------



## Dark Church

I think Belcher isn't that good and should have lost the decision to Ed Herman. he also only beat Kang because Kang made a mistake. Belcher is also like Gouveia in thinking he deserves a title shot when he is nowhere near one. I don't know much about his opponent but I hope he beats Belcher.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dana's confirmed that Chuck and Mask are the latest HOF inductions.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm really not pumped for this show, yet.

I need to watch the countdown show. That usually gets me going.

Here is Dana's 2nd v-blog. Notice the part with two TUF fighters at the 5:23 mark. He's talking them about something...but then there comes a part where I cannot make out what he says...

something about being booted off, I think. It's at the 5:38 mark. Can someone make out what Dana says?

Also, looks like Holly Madison is going to be the temp ring girl at UFC 100. Meh. She's no better than the current girls.


----------



## analysis1

Not sure about Holly Madison being ring girl - Arianny Celeste is the only one for me


----------



## bruteshot74

Holly Madison is fucking hot, I am all for her being a temp ring girl to plug her new show.

Countdown show will get me more excited for the weekend. Got my two favorite fighters in title fights so is going to be a good Saturday night hopefully.

The muffee stuff in the blog was pretty funny. I wish they would have actually shown him though.


----------



## KingKicks

Holly Madison being a ring girl is fine by me. (Even though I do love Edith and Arianny).

Very happy that Chuck is being inducted. Had a feeling it was his time.


----------



## Overrated

Diaz by anything he wants.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Huerta  it'll be good to see him again, can't see him loosing to Grey.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yeah, sometimes tells me there will lots of shittalk...

and then a quick gullotine chokeout.


----------



## Overrated

Really? I think Maynard is gonna dominate him.


----------



## SteveMania

Gray is going to take Huerta down at will and smother him for three rounds. There won't be any Hail Mary knee to turn the tide this time around.


----------



## Dark Church

Diaz for a third straight loss and hopefully getting fired. Diaz has a good chance of winning but I can't stand the Diaz brothers and like it when they lose.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Overrated said:


> Really? I think Maynard is gonna dominate him.


i was talking of diaz/melvin.


----------



## Overrated

Mikey Damage said:


> i was talking of diaz/melvin.


I was talking to Chrisp


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I couldn't tell you why, I just fancy Huerta to beat him.

*Edit*

It's probably me just wanting Huerta to win it  time will tell.

*Edit*

Just had a crazy thought...if it's true that Kimbo got kicked off of TUF10 Would Dana bring in Tim Sylvia to replace him?

Tim said he wants to come back to the UFC to end his career and Dana did say the only way he's getting back in is through TUF.

Could Dana have given Kimbo's spot on TUF to some one who would truly appreciate it?

Just some food for thought, it is 3am, I am very tired so if this reads like bollox then much apologies. Morg


----------



## bruteshot74

Kimbo did not get kicked off the show. From what I have heard, he gets KO'd and instead of staying in the house and helping the other guys train, he opts to leave. There is no way Tim Sylvia is going to be on TUF and at the moment, there is no way they are bringing him back after getting destroyed by Fedor and then destroyed by an over the hill boxer in Ray Mercer.

I just watched the Countdown show and really enjoyed it. They did a very good job hyping up Lesnar vs. Mir II, while GSP vs. Alves & Bisping vs. Henderson split the other half an hour. Pretty interested in all three fights. Lesnar vs. Mir gives us the rematch we thought was never going to happen after Big Nog vs. Mir & Couture vs. Lesnar were set up but it has came about and is going to be a huge one. Mir has to prove that he can beat Lesnar again, who this time around should be much improved. On the other hand Brock wants to avenge the loss he had in his first fight in the UFC and erase any thoughts of this guy not deserving the heavyweight title. 

GSP vs. Alves will be a good war. Alves I would say is the only guy you could say that probably has better striking then GSP and will also have a size advantage which I do not think GSP has ever really had to deal with. Definitely a fight I could see going the full five rounds and in the end I feel will be the difference. GSP's gas tank is one of the best and I think the huge cut will effect Alves in a five round war.

Henderson vs. Bisping has appeal because we all want to know if Bisping is a guy who can be at the top of the ladder and put his name out there as a guy who can challenge Anderson Silva for the title. Not sure who to go with here, Bisping keeps improving and has looked like a force at 185 but Henderson is game for anyone and has said he is hungry for another shot at Anderson Silva. If Dan uses his wrestling and can take down Bisping and control him on the ground then this fight is his. If the fight stays on the feet, I give the advantage to Henderson in terms of raw power, but got to give it to Bisping in terms of technical striking. I do not see Bisping KO'ing Henderson but he could imply the same strategy that he did against Leben and picks his spots and get a relatively boring decision win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Can I just say, the UFC 100 website is fucking awesome.

Definitely the best website I've ever seen for a specific show. Very sleek, and slick style.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Agreed - The website is mint!

UK fans I just got this off of the Daily Telegraph's website, it's from MMA correspondant Gareth A Davies. It's regarding UFC 100 being aired in the UK:



Gareth A Davies on Jul 7th said:


> I was prodding yesterday and I’m hearing there are some strong offers on the table, but those deals need to be finalised. I’m only being given glimpses off the pieces of the jigsaw puzzle. *What I do know is that you will be able to see live - and free - whatever happens.*


GET IN!!!


----------



## bruteshot74

There was some MMA news today that is worth mentioning.

Looks like Junior Dos Santos was scratched from his fight at UFC 102 and it looks like he will instead be fighting at UFC 103 against nobody other then Mirko Cro Cop. Like many people, I became pretty high on him after he knocked out Werdum and then heard he was a pupil of the Nog brothers. This shall be huge fight for him, probably the same sort of fight that it was for Gonzaga at UFC 70. Santos will be underdog and if he is to win he should be right up near the top of the heap sniffing at a title shot. I would not mind him fighting Couture after even though most will say that fight is not big enough for Randy at this time in his career...

Also Ryan Bader is going to return at UFC 104 to take on Ravishing Red. I kind of like Red so hopefully he can beat the TUF winner. Any guy who beats Houston Alexander and exposes his horrible ground game is good shit in my books. This fight is way tougher for Bader then I think a lot of people are going to expect it to be.


----------



## MITB

I thought Bader was injured?

I don't think Schafer will pose too many problems for him regardless. I'm quite high on Bader and he has the tools to go a long way - very good wrestler, solid striker, all-round very powerful and, from what I've seen of his ground game, that looks decent. He's still got a long way to go but the potential's there.


----------



## Role Model

I'm beyond livid that they still haven't announced what channel UFC100 is being shown on over here, Setanta couldn't of picked a worse time to fuck off and die......


----------



## MITB

Role Model said:


> I'm beyond livid that they still haven't announced what channel UFC100 is being shown on over here, Setanta couldn't of picked a worse time to fuck off and die......


Tell me about it. Absolutely ridiculous. I've had to download the countdown show.

If UFC want maximum exposure, CH5 is the way to go but the new ESPN channel is looking favourite long term.


----------



## KingKicks

Role Model said:


> I'm beyond livid that they still haven't announced what channel UFC100 is being shown on over here, Setanta couldn't of picked a worse time to fuck off and die......


I cannot believe it still hasn't been announced.

I've got mates coming over to watch the show and yet it looks like we will all have to watch a fucking stream.


----------



## MITB

Benjo™ said:


> I cannot believe it still hasn't been announced.
> 
> I've got mates coming over to watch the show and yet it looks like we will all have to watch a fucking stream.


Apparently it will 100% be on LIVE on UK tv. Thats from a couple of websites, Gareth Davies (MMA analyst) and Dana himself.


----------



## Myers

That's why I'm glad I live in the USA, I go to downtown long beach and they are showing it outside at the bars. 

Has anyone been watching the ultimate 100? They are now at the top ten fights in ufc history. Aside from Griffin/Bonnar and maybe Lesnar/Mir, I am not sure what is left for top ten. All of GSP,Hughes, and Liddels fights have been listed. Sanchez/guida was 13 and Sanchez/Diaz was 12 and Rampage/Forrest was 11. I was thinking Anderson Silva/Franklin might make it only because it hasn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Role Model

Apparently we should know this afternoon when theres a press release, UFC UK people continue to say it will for certain be shown live.


----------



## Overrated

I thought it was going to be on Virgin 1? as that was the backup for 99. I just hope they dont put it on sky as i wont be able to watch it when i go back to england. 

Glad to see that Cro is still with the UFC. Hoping he can beat Dos Santos.


----------



## Role Model

Virgin 1 is where I expect it to be shown if it is shown, but its still not been made official, what's taking so long, I have no idea, it's bloody annoying.


----------



## Wolf Beast

It's ridiculous. With so many channels said to be interested, they've taken their sweet time to finalise the deal. Strangely, on the Sky EPG, UFC 100 showed up sometime yesterday at 3am Sunday on Setanta Ireland. Given that it's available to those in Ireland only, it might suggest that Five (which is unavailable for most (or all) of the South of Ireland) might end up broadcasting live for the rest of the UK. Something about that set up doesnt seem right to me though, tbh, but the fact we're still having to speculate where it'll be broadcast is a joke.

Who knows what to think.


----------



## Role Model

I've heard you Irish don't need to worry, it'll be on Setanta. But again you see that in one place, then the next is saying something totally different.


----------



## McQueen

Despite the fact GSP is argueably the best in the world appearently according to the vbookie i'm the only one who thinks Alves can pull off a win this saturday.


----------



## Role Model

> The news many fans have been waiting for.
> 
> It’s official. Right here.
> 
> I can reveal that UFC 100, from the Mandalay Bay Resort, will be live and free on UK television - it will show free to air on satellite channel 433 and ALSO will be streamed free onto UFC.com on Saturday night for 9 hours, a marathon stint, between 9pm and 6am. It will show a programme of the 100 greatest fights in UFC history, followed by the Countdown show, followed by the live event.
> 
> Channel 433 on Sky is a dead channel which is becoming a UFC channel for 9 hours only.
> 
> To clarify - if you are a Virgin Media or Freeview customer, it is a case of watching it at a friend’s place who has Sky, or watching it completely free on UFC.com online. UFC have been streaming events for years, so it will be good quality.
> 
> Enjoy. Tell all who need to know. Send them this link. You heard it here first. More details to follow…


Well hopefully it's set up properly so you can record it on Sky+.....


----------



## KingKicks

UFC.com it is then.


----------



## Bullseye

Whilst my MMA/UFC knowledge is self-admittedly novice, I thought I'd lay down my thoughts on the "big 3" matches.

Lesnar/Mir - I see this being a relatively short affair, with Lesnar getting the win in the 3rd round. He dominated the first matchup between the two until the controversial referee holdup, which disrupted Lesnar's focus and allowed Mir to lockin the submission. Brock has improved a lot since then, and won't get caught so easily.

GSP/Alves - Alves dominated Matt Hughes like no man has before in his last fight, but GSP was also the man who dethroned Hughes to become champion (I think, I may be incorrect). It's going to be GSP's biggest test to date, and I think he has the game to knock back the Alves challenge, but only barely. Split decision winner for GSP.

Henderson/Bisping - well, I'll be short & sweet here. I don't have much like for the Count, so I'll hope he gets knocked out by Henderson.


----------



## Overrated

Fuck i hope it doesnt stay on sky as that will be horrible. It will also slow down the growth of MMA in the UK as Sky will probably stick every PPV on sky box office.


----------



## Role Model

Channel 433 is the Racing Channel so fuck knows whats going on.

Sky will see how many viewers it gets, then clearly think they'll have some of that and stick every PPV on Box Office, which would be a huge shit.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Anyone seen this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKx6...l_Bisping_Island.html&feature=player_embedded

It's pretty funny but it makes me want to see Hendo get KTFO even more...Bloody yanks!!! 

*edit*

Also new Dana blog: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyGlFOjzHMA

Pretty entertaining, we finally see "Muffee" and there's a bit of banter going on at the TUF tapings. Apparently 2 guys wanna fight. I recognise the one with the funny beard but his name escapes me maybe he played american footie or summit. Don't know who the other fella is.


----------



## Role Model

Still easily one of the best guys alive, and I'm glad he's got over his God phase once again, he's always better without the big man holding him down.


----------



## MITB

^^^^^^^^Rampage is just all sorts of awesome.


----------



## Myers

Ha! Rampage is the best.

Kimbo looks like smallest guy in the cast picture put out today. My pick is going to be ifl veteran roy nelson.

Just watched the weigh-ins, Alves looked drained when he got on the scale. Hopefully he doesn't have a hard time recovering till tomorrow. Mir Looked to be in the best shape of his life but is still 20lb dog to lesnar.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mark Coleman looked like a zombie. He must've had a bad cut.

Frank Mir got his abs back. No more beer-belly. He looked in great shape.

Alves looked fine to me.


----------



## Dark Church

Rampage is the man. Alves did look fine in my opinion as well.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Anyone seen this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKx6...l_Bisping_Island.html&feature=player_embedded
> 
> It's pretty funny but it makes me want to see Hendo get KTFO even more...Bloody yanks!!!


What angers me more is the stupid comments made about the "_effeminate_" british accents and how we talk funny when we're angry. And I'm guessing they only hear what's on T.V. and UFC, which REALLY doesn't give a fair representation of what a large number of people in the U.K. sound like. I'd love to see them tell a Geordie or someone from the Valleys that they sound like a girl. I mean even when it comes down to it, most guys I know, when they get angry, tend not to talk. 

Random side not here...It does make me laugh though when you get those kind of people coming after you on a night out for something really silly, and your just like, side step that girly punch, push you onto the floor, dodge your mates fist coming in, push him on top of you. Get a stilletto heel in your head from the skanky ass girlfriend he's given chlamydia to. 

(another side note) Just got back from A and E, s'all good though, some skank bitch attacked me with her shoe after I made her boyfriend and his best mate look like fools in front of the whole pub, almost needed stitches. All nice and fun for a night out and all because I said the girl BEHIND his skank missus was a right hippocrocapig, some people have no reasoning.


(Another side note) Asked James Wilkes dad's neighbour if he knew how he's doing t'other day when I was yogging through the Village he grew up in a mile or so down the road. Just said as far as he knows he's really enjoying it so far and just wants to get his head down and win some fights.

Drunkard. Out. (took me half hour to write that, grammar might be shite, but I think most of the spelling is there)


----------



## Rated R™

Man am I fucking pumped for the PPV tomorrow night and to top it all off I think my Provider will be carrying it, I've been watching all the hype for the past hour or so, nothing more.

Mir looked Crazy Ripped at the Weigh-in earlier, Brock just owning up with his "Crying going on" comment at the end.


----------



## A - ROB

Leasner >>>> Mir


----------



## Mikey Damage

....

level of excitement is very high, right now.

I'M FUCKING PUMPED!!


----------



## McQueen

You'd think something major is going down tonight with that kind of attitude.


----------



## peers

I was going to just go to sleep and download UFC 100 in the morning, but after I learned that it would be streamed for free by the ufc on their website for us brits, there's no way I'm missing it. I'm getting drunk and shouting under my breath.

Got some beer money bet on GSP, Frank Mir and Bisping.

I finally beat Brock on the hardest mode with frank mir (guillotine choke, bitches. 3rd round. I've only had it a day and a half though). It's a sign.

I haven't been here a while, and couldn't be bothered to go back and read, but did anyone hear that GSP might have elbow bursitis? http://www.cagepotato.com/whats-gsps-elbow

And there's a gif making the rounds of Tom Lawlor at the weigh ins posing as the UFC 'Just Bleed' guy. Awesome.


----------



## Wolf Beast

My predictions for the main card tonight / this morning 

- Akiyama un. decision
- Fitch un. decision
- Henderson split decision
- GSP 3rd or 4th round stoppage
- Lesnar 2nd round tko


----------



## Pala!

I know, I'll be up all night/morning. ^_^

My predictions:

- Akiyama un. decision
- Fitch un. KO
- Henderson KO
- GSP 3rd TKO
- Lesnar TNO, second or third.


----------



## Myers

I think that Mir is going to outlast lesnar and get an easy submission on him in this fight. We have seen so far in his fights that lesnar gases early. If Mir can keep him off with leg kicks and just wear him down to where lesnar can only lay on top of him, he will take any body part he wants and it will be over.


----------



## MITB

Myers said:


> I think that Mir is going to outlast lesnar and get an easy submission on him in this fight. *We have seen so far in his fights that lesnar gases early*. If Mir can keep him off with leg kicks and just wear him down to where lesnar can only lay on top of him, he will take any body part he wants and it will be over.


When??

He went the full 15, riding Herring all the way and wasn't gassed and he looked ok against Couture. I seriously think this Lesnar cardio talk is pure bullshit.

We are talking about a man who has won dozens of accolades as an amatuer wrestler - you don't do that with poor cardio. I'd also like to point out that Lesnar never looked gassed in pro-wrestling either, different I know, but his gas tank stands up to work out - period!


----------



## SteveMania

You want to talk about cardio, Mir has quite possibly the worst in MMA - on par with Travis Lutter. On the contrary, anyone as physically built as Brock is going to be sucking wind at some point in a five round fight just by default, but I'd be willing to bet that Lesnar outlasts Mir in that department.

Not only does Brock hit incredibly hard, but he has a fast punch as well and despite the sort of technical improvements that Mir has shored up in the last while (Nog looked like more of an extra from Dawn of the Dead than a guy that came to fight: which made Mir's performance appear all the more impressive) all it takes is one Lesnar right hand with some ass behind it to floor Mir.

I really don't think it's close at all on the feet.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> You want to talk about cardio, Mir has quite possibly the worst in MMA - on par with Travis Lutter. On the contrary, anyone as physically built as Brock is going to be sucking wind at some point in a five round fight just by default, but I'd be willing to bet that Lesnar outlasts Mir in that department.
> 
> Not only does Brock hit incredibly hard, but he has a fast punch as well and despite the sort of technical improvements that Mir has shored up in the last while (Nog looked like more of an extra from Dawn of the Dead than a guy that came to fight: which made Mir's performance appear all the more impressive) all it takes is one Lesnar right hand with some ass behind it to floor Mir.
> 
> I really don't think it's close at all on the feet.


Spot on my good man.

Good call about how fast Lesnar can throw a punch which has been incredibly overlooked by pretty much every analysis I've read. Couture taking 37 punches in 14 seconds agrees!

Mir may be slick on the ground but just how slick is gonna be when he's getting Donkey Kong-ed??!!


----------



## SteveMania

Haha I whole-heartily agree, Lesnar by Donkey Kong thrashing in the first.

Mir's biggest window will come if Brock decides to shoot when Frank isn't hurt or staggered, but even then having a 285 pound man on top of you - one who is throwing down with reckless abandonment - isn't very pleasant. So long as Brock doesn't stand up in Mir's guard and provide a big enough gap for Mir to take advantage of, I think Brock smothers him and eventually finishes with a rapid barrage of hammerfists.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hopefully Mir's cockiness comes into play and he does stand with Lesnar cause I'd love to see Lesnar destroy him. From the countdown show, it's hard to judge whether Mir is just talking shit or if he actually believes what he's spewing. Overconfidence could be Mir's downfall if he comes in believing some of the stuff he was talking on the countdown show, namely his "ability" to stand with Lesnar.


----------



## Pala!

I can see Lesner win by TKO. I just don't see how Mir can stand with him. Yes he has improved but Lesner is just so big and strong, I can't see Mir being able to stick and move. Mir could submit Lesner but I don't think Brock will put himself in that position. Mir will fall victim to Brock Lesners masturbation ground and point.


----------



## MITB

Anyone know who's reffing the big three fights?

Oh and speaking of the countdown show, Lesnar saying he'd like to punch Mazzagatti's moustache off was all sorts of awesome! lol.


----------



## Pala!

MITB said:


> Anyone know who's reffing the big three fights?
> 
> Oh and speaking of the countdown show, Lesnar saying he'd like to punch Mazzagatti's moustache off was all sorts of awesome! lol.


Hopefully Mazzagatti is the official for the Lesner/Mir bout, just to see the look on Lesners face. 

:lmao


----------



## MITB

I've just read Herb Dean is doing Lesnar/Mir and Mazzagatti has GSP/Alves. Can't find anything on Bisping/Hendo?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Do us a favour guys and don't mention the result of the Bonnar fight 

So psyched for 100 it's unreal!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fuck Mustache Mazzagatti.

Based off the physique shown from Mir yesterday, I'm not too worried about his cardio. Looks like he's been working on it.

*If you spoil the Jon Jones fight, I will warn you. Don't be a douchebag, and spoil that fight. That's my 3rd most anticipated fight on the card. *


----------



## SteveMania

Phil Baroni is a carbon-copy example of how a guy can be completely shredded and have a skewered ability to go past the two minute mark of a fight. Mir has obviously sharpened his teeth from a physical standpoint, but that's not indicative of having cardio.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Eh. Mir isn't shredded like Baroni, though. In Baroni's case, it's just that he doesn't get enough oxygen to support his massive amount of muscles. 

You're right that muscles =/= cardio...but if Mir took the time to work on his physique for the first time in how long, then you have to assume that he's worked on his cardio a bit. If he has not, then he's a pompous, smug jackass for not going the extra mile in the biggest fight of his career. 

I cannot imagine anything more embarrassing than gassing early in the UFC's pinnacle show.


----------



## Josh

not even excited for this card, atm.


----------



## Mikey Damage

did you watch the countdown show?

I usually don't get excited for the show until I watch the hype show. Then, I'm pumped. Like right now.

You finna be on MSN? Both Amp and Brutey are MIA. :side:


----------



## Josh

nah. i'm looking forward to the fights, but i think it's because i don't care who wins them. although I do want Hendo to destroy Bisping.

yeah, i'll be on. gotta stream it, it's not being showed until tomorrow over here.


----------



## Mikey Damage

check your rep. left something *possibly* useful for you.


----------



## Josh

thanks dude.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

guys I'm from the UK where do I watch it free on UFC.com I can't find the stream anywhwere, or will it be up right before bell time do you think?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Sucks that my dish had to go out last week, looks like I'll be missing the event.

I'll catch streams from the fights I want to watch tommorow I guess.


WAR BISPING!!!


----------



## Josh

owned jobber x.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Argh fuck the streaming software they're using won't work on my ps3.


----------



## Pala!

In Ireland we get it on Setanta. ^_^

Come on and hurry the fuck up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

You guys are lucky, we have to pay for all of these events in the U.S. unless you wanna stream it :side:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

found it np.

Wish we could see the prelims too though!


----------



## Overrated

The prelims are looking good hopefully they show some of them.


----------



## Tenacious.C

I've given up. It'll be downloady for me and my sore head in the morning.


----------



## Rampage777

Tonight, I'm reuniting with the same people I saw UFC 1 with back in 1993.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Wow this stream on the site is crazy goodf !!!


----------



## Josh

link. plz


----------



## Dug2356

Can i have a link to a stream please .


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=misc.ComPlayeruk

It's free on the website. UK only though

You have to sign up, quick quick quick!!! 

Try something on here maybe for non -UK 

http://www.justin.tv/directory/sports/martial_arts?order=hot&lang=en


----------



## HBKBretHart

Does anybody have a good stream for US.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Wow this stream on the site is crazy goodf !!!


well yeah. It's broadcasted by the UFC. They won't put out a crap stream.


----------



## Pala!

http://freesportsnetwork.net/streams.html

Enjoy.


----------



## Dead Seabed

Bought into the hype. Our brand spankin' new Aquos is gonna make a decent debut.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

HERE WE GO!!


----------



## AWESOM-O

Lesnar is the man


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

she is a delightful bit of crumpet isn't she


----------



## Josh

i would do things to ariany.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

She is a delightful bit of crumpet isn't she 

Akiyama got this imo


----------



## Pala!

Josh said:


> i would do things to ariany.


You and me both brother.


----------



## HBKBretHart

Anybody have a stream where u dont need to download anything.


----------



## Dark Church

I really hope Belcher gets owned here.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

http://www.justin.tv/directory/sports/martial_arts?order=hot&lang=en try something on there maybe.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Akiyama looks the part.


----------



## smitlick

fuck theres a bit of blood on the mat


----------



## AWESOM-O

Fuck that's low.


----------



## HeatWave

I know this is Lesnar's 4th fight and has better competition but I wonder if he loses, will the media kind of peg him in the same light as Kimbo Slice ..I believe Lesnar will win because he learned from last time against Mir and has gotten more savvy but I've seen Lesnar on ESPN and Big ten network and everything and a another loss to Mir may change the media's perception of him..I hope not though


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

what a nut shot OW!

*edit*

Great 1st round I'm loving this fight so far.


----------



## smitlick

Belcher with the 1st?


----------



## legioXIII

Thank god Belcher didn't get the Gogoplata.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Akiyama isn't checking those leg kicks, as expected.


----------



## legioXIII

oh man, Akiyama can barely see, he's so off balance.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Great fight


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

great fight 
WOAH!! Crazy desicion.


----------



## Josh

no stream, hating life.


----------



## smitlick

good fight... Akiyama should have taken him down more... Belchers stand him was much better


----------



## smitlick

wtf 30-27 Akiyama. Was i watching the same fight?


----------



## AWESOM-O

Belcher had that.


----------



## Myst

Was surprized with that 30-27. Glad Akiyama won though, good fight too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

That was a very tough fight to call.

glad i didn't have to judge it.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Strange strange strange. How on earth did Belcher lose thar???


HEL YEAH C'MON BISPING!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nice, Akiyama won


----------



## legioXIII

Glad to see Akiyama won. But kinda surprised...


----------



## smitlick

Hendo-Bisping time. YAY


----------



## Funkyd

Akiyama! \o/


----------



## Josh

Hendo, plz.


----------



## Funkyd

It's fucking embarrassing that they have subtitles for Bisping. It's not hard to understand him at all. Fucking Americans.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Bisping to take this.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Bisping FTW C'mon!!


----------



## Victarion

Belcher losing was a surprise, happy none the less.

Bisping...c'mon.


----------



## Myst

Hendo, win plz.


----------



## smitlick

i thought hendos round


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

bisping's round? Was close.


----------



## Victarion

Fuck.


----------



## AWESOM-O

Hendo took the first i think.


----------



## smitlick

fuck that was HUGE


----------



## Myst

Holy hell, Bisping is OUT!


----------



## Rockstar

Knocked him the FUCK out! I'm glad Henderson won. Pretty good fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

FUCK
!!!!!!!


VICIOUS


----------



## AWESOM-O

Killed him; awesome tbf.


----------



## bruteshot74

Dan Henderson :hb

So glad to see Bisping lose. 

Lots of jobbers in this thread to I see, obviously watching for Lesnar :side:


----------



## Rockstar

He got knocked the fuck OUT! I'm glad Henderson won. Pretty good fight.

Someone needed to shut Bisping up to TBH.

EDIT: Weird, it didnt show my other post worked before.


----------



## legioXIII

Damn it! Oh well, that one was clear, Henderson is way out of Bisping's league.


----------



## Blasko

Knock out of the night. Easy.


----------



## Rockstar

I cant wait for St.Pierre's fight, lets go Rush!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Can't wait for Maia/Nate. On my birthday


----------



## smitlick

Nice GSP-Alves now...


----------



## Mikey Damage

WTF.

Why isn't this fight the 2nd to last fight?

Fitch/Thaigo after GSP/Alves? Odd.


----------



## Josh

I got a feeling Thiago is actually gonna win this.


----------



## legioXIII

Man, GSP, I want him to use that Kyokushin kick and just blow Alves' brains out!


----------



## Rockstar

Lets go GSP!


----------



## bruteshot74

Josh said:


> I got a feeling Thiago is actually gonna win this.


Fuck you.

GSP ftw. This is going to be a good one though, GSP is not going to be able to just manhandle his opponent like usual as Alves is bigger then him. Also GSP has made a career out of out wrestling wrestlers really, Alves is a guy who on paper probably has better striking.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

C'mon GSP!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

if GSP loses, I'll be gutted.


----------



## Rockstar

I'm pumped for this. Lets do this shit GSP!


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> if GSP loses, I'll be gutted.


I might have to go the AMP root and commit e-suicide.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I liked how they played the younger card in this fight. They're only 3 years apart. Hardly a big difference in the MMA universe.

edit: eff amp. hiding on us.


----------



## ADAMRKO

Does anyone know if CB Dollaway won yet?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

HE HAD GREASE ON HIM !!!


----------



## Rockstar

GSP has a nice little reach advantage.


----------



## Cano

ADAMRKO said:


> Does anyone know if CB Dollaway won yet?


No, he tapped in the 1st. Damn Hendos KO was brutal...


----------



## legioXIII

first round, GSP


----------



## Matt#1FAN

for anybody who doesnt have a link------- http://www.mmaphilippines.net/UFC-100-live-stream

i know its kinda late


----------



## Aaro

Can't find a stream for this =( so i'm just gonna go by what you guys say. can someone update me with a list of results : D


----------



## Rockstar

GSP took that round IMO.


----------



## legioXIII

That was all GSP, but still, he needs to be careful.


----------



## Rockstar

lol, coach talks to GSP like he's a child. "wooow, what a great round, I'm soo proud of you"

I cant see this going 5 rounds, especially if GSP continues to dominate as he has been.


----------



## Blasko

GSP dominating. Alves bound to go swinging in round 3.


----------



## jpglineman353

http://ufc-hundred.blogspot.com/

this works on and off too


----------



## smitlick

thanks guys my stream just died at the end of round 1.


----------



## legioXIII

Aaro said:


> Can't find a stream for this =( so i'm just gonna go by what you guys say. can someone update me with a list of results : D


Try this: http://www.atdhe.net/5282/watch-ufc-100-making-history


----------



## Rockstar

Hmm, that round was fairly even.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Machida


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

"I pulled my groin"

"I don't care"

:lmao


----------



## legioXIII

God damn it! So close!


----------



## Mikey Damage

9 takedowns.

GSP is special.

If he retired today, HOF inducted next week special.


----------



## Rockstar

Good fight. I'm glad GSP retained.


----------



## Josh

WW sucks so much.


----------



## Aaro

my stream just died,anyone got one?


----------



## legioXIII

*THAT* was a lesson in humility!


----------



## TKOK

Anybody know what sopcast channel it is on?


----------



## Josh

sopcast isn't working.


----------



## bruteshot74

Another solid win for GSP. I thought Alves would be more of a test tbf but just shows you how great GSP really is. Was wondering who would be next and it seems like it will be winner of Hitman/Swick. Both guys got some skill but do not really see GSP having any trouble with either of them. Maybe a move up to 185 sooner then later since he really has already cleaned out the division even if it may not be from title defenses.


----------



## TKOK

Damn cause my stream sucks. 

A Anderson Silva vs GSP fight would sell big time.


----------



## Mikey Damage

man. 

GSP fucking just owned the guy who was supposed to be his biggest challenge.

The man is sic.


----------



## bruteshot74

I marked for the Machida showing.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

No Fitch??

I'm shit scared for Mir, but I hope he can win.


----------



## Josh

lmao, what happened to the Fitch fight?


----------



## Rockstar

Lets go Brock!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lol straight to main event I guess.


----------



## Mikey Damage

bruteshot74 said:


> Another solid win for GSP. I thought Alves would be more of a test tbf but just shows you how great GSP really is. Was wondering who would be next and it seems like it will be winner of Hitman/Swick. Both guys got some skill but do not really see GSP having any trouble with either of them. Maybe a move up to 185 sooner then later since he really has already cleaned out the division even if it may not be from title defenses.


pfft. fuck that fight. Swick and Hitman have very little chance. Even by MMA's standards. GSP could take them down for days.


----------



## Josh

Hoping for a double KO, tbh. Fuck both fighters.


----------



## legioXIII

"Lesnar will retain"? They're unifying the belt!


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm assuming that Fitch/Thaigo is on after the main event. This isn't the first time they've done this, with a fight after the main event. Happened at UFC 73, with Florian vs Robinson.

I'll be pissed if we only get 4 fights, though. Luckily, this fight should end quick. I don't see this going 5 rounds.


----------



## WillTheBloody

What the fuck happened to Fitch/Thiago!?!?

AFTER the main? Okay.....


----------



## Mikey Damage

good song choice for Mir.

Kanye West - Amazing

great great great song.


----------



## bruteshot74

Dang, main event already. I was kind of looking forward to Thiago vs. Fitch to.

I really hope Frank can pull this off, even though Lesnar was my pick here and at mmaplayground.


----------



## Aaro

Anyone mark for a KO by brock lesnar,an F-5 and a middle finger to the crowd and to the camera?

Destroy him brock xD


----------



## legioXIII

Josh said:


> Hoping for a double KO, tbh. Fuck both fighters.


I don't understand this at all... Lesnar is a beast and Frank is a Jiu-Jitsu wizard, what is wrong with this fight?! They are both good! They are both great to watch!


----------



## KnowYourRole

For some reason I feel that Lesnar will be taking this.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Aaro said:


> Anyone mark for a KO by brock lesnar,an F-5 and a middle finger to the crowd and to the camera?
> 
> Destroy him brock xD


No. Not at all.


----------



## legioXIII

Aaro said:


> Anyone mark for a KO by brock lesnar,an F-5 and a middle finger to the crowd and to the camera?
> 
> Destroy him brock xD


Not really. I mean its fun to joke about it but that's not how I would actually want it to happen.

*EDIT*

However I will mark for his theme song!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> good song choice for Mir.
> 
> Kanye West - Amazing
> 
> great great great song.


Gonna have to agree there :agree:


----------



## Josh

legioXIII said:


> I don't understand this at all... Lesnar is a beast and Frank is a Jiu-Jitsu wizard, what is wrong with this fight?! They are both good! They are both great to watch!


So because they're good fighters means I can't dislike them?


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm surprised that Lesnar didn't come out to country.

great heel, though. Listen to those Boos!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Enter Sandman - Awesome.

I hope he gets his arm snapped though!


----------



## KnowYourRole

Sandman vs Mir? LOL


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Enter Sandman!


----------



## Aaro

legioXIII said:


> Not really. I mean its fun to joke about it but that's not how I would actually want it to happen.


I would say that mostly in jest. It'd be at the very least interesting. never happening obviously,if anyone thought i was the least bit serious about it maybe happening. 

keep me updated boys,can't find a stream.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Looking at the salary for tonight.

Brock gets a guaranteed 400,000. Mir gets 45,000. Something is not right, here.


----------



## legioXIII

Josh said:


> So because they're good fighters means I can't dislike them?


No, I'm just trying to understand what exactly you dislike about them.


----------



## Aaro

Mikey Damage said:


> Looking at the salary for tonight.
> 
> Brock gets a guaranteed 400,000. Mir gets 45,000. Something is not right, here.


Are you sure that's correct? if so that's incredible..


----------



## legioXIII

Mikey Damage said:


> Looking at the salary for tonight.
> 
> Brock gets a guaranteed 400,000. Mir gets 45,000. Something is not right, here.


What?! That's bullshit... Do "champs" always get 10 times their challengers?


----------



## Blasko

I might out a deep, sad sigh if Brock wins.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its time!


----------



## Mikey Damage

where the fuck is the Buffer 360?? 

bullshti.


----------



## TKOK

Mikey Damage said:


> Looking at the salary for tonight.
> 
> Brock gets a guaranteed 400,000. Mir gets 45,000. Something is not right, here.


Yeah, I remember hearing about the salary for Liddel/Rampage and Liddel made 7 figures i think and Rampage made half of it.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Damn Lesnar wouldn't even touch gloves.


----------



## Josh

brute likes Mir, that's why I hate him.


----------



## TKOK

Yeah the no touching gloves wasa bit assholish.


----------



## The Thrniller Guy

I think Brock will win this match.


----------



## legioXIII

lol I hope Lesnar knows what an arm triangle is...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mir taking some hard shots


----------



## Aaro

KnowYourRole said:


> Damn Lesnar wouldn't even touch gloves.


It seems that if brock gets him and starts hammering,he'll get in an extra few while the ref's end to finish the match. Brock wants to fight.


----------



## illmatikapps

anybody got a live stream left to borrow?


----------



## Mikey Damage

mir is taking a beating.


----------



## TKOK

Mir got dominated that round. I know that's obvious but he didn't get in much of anything.


----------



## The Thrniller Guy

how many rounds do these things go?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Brock wins round 1


----------



## Mikey Damage

brock took a good knee to the face.


----------



## Blasko

*SIGH.*


----------



## KnowYourRole

Lesnar wins!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Holy hell hes taking crazy shots. thTAS IT!!!


----------



## Josh

LOL at Mir after the fight.


----------



## TKOK

Mir's out?


----------



## Rockstar

Brock won? Seriously, I just got a new stream and I just saw Lesnar stand up. What happened!? Anyways, I'm glad Lesnar won.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Brock is classy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The middle finger! Frank Mir;s face is all bloody.


----------



## Aaro

Rockhead said:


> The middle finger! Frank Mir;s face is all bloody.


i was right about the middle finger lol.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Lesnar might be a better heel in UFC then he was in WWE.


----------



## Rockstar

lol, Lesnar's funny. He's doin' Sable tonight.


----------



## Josh

Lesnar is a dick, but that was great.


----------



## TKOK

Lesnar definatly knows how to piss people off.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah he gets more heat in UFC than he ever did in WWE.

Wow he is ripping bud light as well :lmao


----------



## KnowYourRole

I wanted Brock to win... but he is a major asshole.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Brock's interview was good, though. I laughed.


----------



## Rockstar

It almost seems like Brock thinks he's still in pro wrestling where you play a character. I'm not sure if Brock is just actually a asshole or if he is just pretending to be to piss people off. Either way, I enjoy him.


----------



## Aaro

Wow,i hope i can youtube this soon. sounds great lol


----------



## KnowYourRole

Sable still looks hot at her age.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

Lesnar owns.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nice, a Sable sighting.


----------



## legioXIII

LOL at post-fight interview.

Yes! One more fight!


----------



## KingCannabis

LESNAR! Yeah bitches! I wanna see that fight later on tonight  Lesnar vs. Sable!


----------



## miked860

Lesnar fucking owns even though he is an asshole. What he said was pretty hilarious too.


----------



## bruteshot74

I might get on top of my wife tonight :lmao

Lesnar is awesome. Sad to see Mir lose and like that but Lesnar is the guy to beat at heavyweight now. I am not interested in seeing him fight Couture again so hopefully they give winner of Cain/Carwin the title shot. Would love to see Carwin and him collide.


----------



## KingKicks

Lesnar did exactly what I was hoping and that's using his big build to keep Mir down and just pummel the hell out of him.

Really glad he ended up winning and his post fight interview was awesome :lmao

Oh and GSP owns.


----------



## Niners94

Brock is too awesome.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'm gutted...very very sad..  

Brock is the biggest **** in this sport, but who the hell can take him. Fedor, I beg you...PLEASE come to the UFC and shut Brock the fuck up.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Lesnar is the greatest pro wrestler of ALL TIME~!

He deserves his own hall of fame and Chuck Norris meme.


----------



## skookum

From a non-UFC fan's perspective, that post-fight interview Lesnar did couldn't be a bigger turnoff.

If he said that shit in any other PRO league (not this white trash league), he would be fined out of his ass. How can anyone take the UFC seriously with those comments he just said? Like someone said earlier, it was like he was shooting a wrestling interview.

And go ahead and -rep me for this post, I really don't care.


----------



## legioXIII

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I'm gutted...very very sad..
> 
> Brock is the biggest **** in this sport, but who the hell can take him. Fedor, I beg you...PLEASE come to the UFC and shut Brock the fuck up.


I for one want to see that fight! But Brock's not ready to fight Fedor just yet. Maybe in a few years.


----------



## Morrison Mark

Lesnar proved tonight that he learned something from his stint in the WWE. What a heel! That was freaking awesome! Middle fingers to the crowd, chewing on the sponsors, refusing to touch gloves, talking shit after you won, etc. He'll sell some buys for his next fight because all of those booing fans will want to see him get knocked down a peg, and that's good business! The man is a freaking beast!


----------



## Josh

Go watch your fake shit, skookum, you idiot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

bruteshot74 said:


> I might get on top of my wife tonight :lmao
> 
> Lesnar is awesome. Sad to see Mir lose and like that but Lesnar is the guy to beat at heavyweight now. I am not interested in seeing him fight Couture again so hopefully they give winner of Cain/Carwin the title shot. Would love to see Carwin and him collide.


Carwin is the only guy I think can challenge Lesnar. Everyone else is just too small to neutralize his wrestling and size.

Wow, the arena really emptied out...poor Fitch. Not a draw.

I hope this fight is quick enough for us to get to see Jones/O'Brien.


----------



## Guest

i am deeply saddened and hurt b/c of brocks comments. im also a pussy bitch


----------



## The Thrniller Guy

what did brock say, guys?


----------



## legioXIII

skookum said:


> From a non-UFC fan's perspective, that post-fight interview Lesnar did couldn't be a bigger turnoff.
> 
> If he said that shit in any other PRO league (not this white trash league), he would be fined out of his ass. How can anyone take the UFC seriously with those comments he just said? Like someone said earlier, it was like he was shooting a wrestling interview.
> 
> And go ahead and -rep me for this post, I really don't care.


Because Lesnar is an exception to the rule. Mir was gracious in defeat. GSP was honorable in victory. By the way, did you see that fight? That was amazing, that's what MMA is about!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Let the moron fight someone his own size then, liek Lashley... There should be a superHW division, Brock is so much bigger than everyone it's nutralizing the skill involved to fight at that level imo.

Maybe I'm bitter...man I lothe Brock


----------



## mhuhn23

skookum said:


> From a non-UFC fan's perspective, that post-fight interview Lesnar did couldn't be a bigger turnoff.
> 
> If he said that shit in any other PRO league (not this white trash league), he would be fined out of his ass. How can anyone take the UFC seriously with those comments he just said? Like someone said earlier, it was like he was shooting a wrestling interview.
> 
> And go ahead and -rep me for this post, I really don't care.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The Thriller Guy said:


> what did brock say, guys?


Saying he doesn't give a damn about the fans. Then he said Mir had a horseshoe up his ass. Then he said he would have a Coors Light because Bud Light were not paying him anything. He finished up by saying maybe tonight he will get on top of his wife.


----------



## Mikey Damage

skookum said:


> From a non-UFC fan's perspective, that post-fight interview Lesnar did couldn't be a bigger turnoff.
> 
> If he said that shit in any other PRO league (not this white trash league), he would be fined out of his ass. How can anyone take the UFC seriously with those comments he just said? Like someone said earlier, it was like he was shooting a wrestling interview.
> 
> And go ahead and -rep me for this post, I really don't care.


You're kidding, right?

You're going to judge an ENTIRE company because of the actions of ONE fighter?

Seriously? Could you be more narrow-minded, and ignorant?

Did you not see the supreme gentleman, Georges St-Pierre?

Edit:

Oh yeah, btw. An NFL player killed someone while drunk.

A MLB player has taken illegal drugs.

A basketball player has been arrested for drug use.

And your condemning a sport because of words?

Seriously!? You're ignorant to the extreme.


----------



## illmatikapps

Of course Sable still looks hot....all those plastic surgeries must have worked for a reason....but when he finally ages...uggggghhhh brock not gonna be a happy man lmao.


----------



## The Thrniller Guy

Rockhead said:


> Saying he doesn't give a damn about the fans. Then he said Mir had a horseshoe up his ass. Then he said he would have a Coors Light because Bud Light were not paying him anything. He finished up by saying maybe tonight he will get on top of his wife.


Dude rules/


----------



## Aaro

for people who didnt see

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NG2N_JC8YFA


----------



## skookum

TheManWithThePlan said:


> i am deeply saddened and hurt b/c of brocks comments. im also a pussy bitch


More like a no-class moron trying to find rational thoughts to justify his comments.


----------



## Mikey Damage

skookum said:


> More like a no-class moron trying to find rational thoughts to justify his comments.


Prove yourself. Respond to my post.

Otherwise, GTFO out of this thread because you're trolling.


----------



## Guest

I wonder if Brock beats God in an MMA fight people will give him credit.


----------



## wwevilman

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Let the moron fight someone his own size then, liek Lashley... There should be a superHW division, Brock is so much bigger than everyone it's nutralizing the skill involved to fight at that level imo.
> 
> Maybe I'm bitter...man I lothe Brock


You're not bitter, you're right.

Brock Lesnar = the biggest cocksucking, ungrateful, whiny little disrespectful bitch in the history of MMA, he may be powerful, but the guy has no moral class....He and his fake plastic wife are absolute scum.

You're still a winner in my book Frank, thanks for being gracious even in defeat, Lesnar doesn't even know the meaning of "gracious" actually I don't think he ever learned how to read.


----------



## JBLoser

lmao @ all the bitching about Brock going on. Seriously.


Damn I hope that post-match interview gets on YouTube soon. :lmao So awesome.


----------



## legioXIII

wwevilman said:


> You're not bitter, you're right.
> 
> Brock Lesnar = the biggest cocksucking, ungrateful, whiny little disrespectful bitch in the history of MMA, he may be powerful, but the guy has no moral class....He and his fake plastic wife are absolute scum.
> 
> You're still a winner in my book Frank, thanks for being gracious even in defeat, Lesnar doesn't even know the meaning of "gracious" actually I don't think he ever learned how to read.


I think Mir kinda had it coming with all that trash talk he did prefight. I mean yeah Lesnar was a total douchebag at the end of this fight but I think he was just out for revenge. I mean after the Couture fight he was pretty professional. And that shot at his wife is totally unnecessary, I don't see why she's scum.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jon Fitch has the same tattoo as GSP. If you can't beat them, try to change yourself to be exactly like them.

Unfortunately, that long fight means no Jon Jones.


----------



## Aaro

wwevilman said:


> You're not bitter, you're right.
> 
> Brock Lesnar = the biggest cocksucking, ungrateful, whiny little disrespectful bitch in the history of MMA, he may be powerful, but the guy has no moral class....He and his fake plastic wife are absolute scum.
> 
> You're still a winner in my book Frank, thanks for being gracious even in defeat, Lesnar doesn't even know the meaning of "gracious" actually I don't think he ever learned how to read.


I don't have a problem with brock and his attitude,that is how he is and that is how he decides to act. he's always gotten a load of crap from mma fans because he was a pro wrestler and he's pretty much said let him prove that he's for real. he's done that and he's getting bigger and bigger buyrates for the company. He's great for business and he's pretty much done what he's said he'll do as well,he's only got one loss and that's because of a mistake. in all of those fights,he looked like the winner.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Glad Lesnar won.


----------



## Guest

mir was talking so much shit before the fight, but hes classy


----------



## legioXIII

My Fight of the Night: Henderson vs Bisping


----------



## HeatWave

Well, I'd say a lot nasty things to the fans as well if they boo'd me...Im not just gonna stand there smile and wave lol


----------



## Boss P

wwevilman said:


> You're not bitter, you're right.
> 
> Brock Lesnar = the biggest cocksucking, ungrateful, whiny little disrespectful bitch in the history of MMA, he may be powerful, but the guy has no moral class....He and his fake plastic wife are absolute scum.
> 
> You're still a winner in my book Frank, thanks for being gracious even in defeat, Lesnar doesn't even know the meaning of "gracious" actually I don't think he ever learned how to read.


Lesnar gets booed in the UFC because the fans don't like what he represents. Not because he's a 'disrespectful bitch'.

He didn't go full heel until he realized the fans were never going to like him. So he took a cue from his former job and gave the fans what they wanted: a bad guy.

You're a fellow Pro Wrestling fan, you should know better.


----------



## wwevilman

legioXIII said:


> I think Mir kinda had it coming with all that trash talk he did prefight. I mean yeah Lesnar was a total douchebag at the end of this fight but I think he was just out for revenge. I mean after the Couture fight he was pretty professional. And that shot at his wife is totally unnecessary, I don't see why she's scum.


How about Brock trying to justify his lost to Mir the first time they met, he's pretty good at making excuses.

"I gave him that kneebar"

"submission was a cruddy way to win"

Yeah, I admit the shot at his wife was unnecessary, but I'm quite upset right now, all these people on are Brock's nuts, WAKE UP PEOPLE! He's the flavor of the month, I honestly feel that Brock is making a mockery out of a sport that was originally based in honor.

He didn't touch gloves with Mir = Scumbag move.

Flipping off the fans = Scumbag move.

Getting in Mirs face after the fight = Scumbag move.

Cutting a promo like he's still in the fucking WWE...A tasteless promo at that.

I flat out do not like him and cannot wait until a good BJJ specialist makes him tap like a little bitch, Mir wasn't really the guy I wanted for this fight but I feel for the guy, he didn't deserve all the disrespect.


----------



## Cano

TheManWithThePlan said:


> mir was talking so much shit before the fight, but hes classy


Figured he would be since he got destroyed lol. Had he won he probably would've talked shit also.

Anyway lol @ Brocks comments. They were justified IMO.


----------



## Rated R™

I'm glad Brock won, I'd be debating this here but too busy with the marks on my Facebook.

There all marking over GSP, which I'm marking for as well.

I was so glad Brock gave Mir his shit, Mir not knowing shit being pounded the entire bought just like the first one, only submissions with this guy, don't like him much.

Marked even harder when Brock pwned Mir in the interview after the fight, told Mir he shouldn't talk as much in the hype for his next fight.


----------



## Guest

wwevilman said:


> How about Brock trying to justify his lost to Mir the first time they met, he's pretty good at making excuses.
> 
> "I gave him that kneebar"
> 
> "submission was a cruddy way to win"
> 
> Yeah, I admit the shot at his wife was unnecessary, but I'm quite upset right now, all these people on are Brock's nuts, WAKE UP PEOPLE! He's the flavor of the month, I honestly feel that Brock is making a mockery out of a sport that was originally based in honor.
> 
> He didn't touch gloves with Mir = Scumbag move.
> 
> Flipping off the fans = Scumbag move.
> 
> Getting in Mirs face after the fight = Scumbag move.
> 
> Cutting a promo like he's still in the fucking WWE...A tasteless promo at that.
> 
> I flat out do not like him and cannot wait until a good BJJ specialist makes him tap like a little bitch, Mir wasn't really the guy I wanted for this fight but I feel for the guy, he didn't deserve all the disrespect.


he was dominating the fight, but lost because.... he gave him the kneebar


----------



## Guest

some FAKE soap opera actor just became the undisputed UFC heavyweight champ

edit- i expected someone else to post before me >_>


----------



## Aaro

TheManWithThePlan said:


> he was dominating the fight, but lost because.... he gave him the kneebar


This is it exactly. Mir wouldn't have gone another minute. Brock got sloppy,and as brock said and has proved,that isn't happening again in a hurry.


----------



## wwevilman

I'm sorry, but Brock is just absolute trash to me, it's sad to see people marking about how "strong" Lesnar is.

There used to be a time when SKILL was valued over strength, it's sad to see those days are dead, So Lesnar's strong...So what?

It's okay, one of these days someone will rise up and make him submit in dominating fashion, I hope it's soon because Brock Lesnar makes me sick to my stomach, and it makes me sad to see people swooning over him.


----------



## bruteshot74

A lot of fucking idiots in this thread. Way to ruin the only good thread left on this forum.

Guy saying they should bring super heavyweight division into UFC = idiot

Saying a good BJJ specialist will tap Lesnar = idiot since Mir is one of the top BJJ guys at heavyweight in the UFC

Guy saying Brock is disgrace - fuck off idiot. This is not some sally sport where we all hug after fighting. Some guys have legit beef and it shows. If somebody was talking that kind of trash before the fight to me I would not be touching gloves or talking about them good after. Fuck them.

I ain't a Brock nuthugger by any means but there is no way you can put down what he has accomplished in such a short amount of time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

bruteshot74 said:


> A lot of fucking idiots in this thread. Way to ruin the only good thread left on this forum.
> 
> Guy saying they should bring super heavyweight division into UFC = idiot
> 
> Saying a good BJJ specialist will tap Lesnar = idiot since Mir is one of the top BJJ guys at heavyweight in the UFC
> 
> Guy saying Brock is disgrace - fuck off idiot. This is not some sally sport where we all hug after fighting. Some guys have legit beef and it shows. If somebody was talking that kind of trash before the fight to me I would not be touching gloves or talking about them good after. Fuck them.
> 
> *I ain't a Brock nuthugger by any means but there is no way you can put down what he has accomplished in such a short amount of time.*



Exactly, asshole or not hes still the champ. He went out there and dominated, clearly he deserves to be champ whether anyone likes it or not.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Brute. Lay off the insults, and play nice.

Let the band-wagoners have their say. However crazy they are.


----------



## Aaro

bruteshot74 said:


> A lot of fucking idiots in this thread. Way to ruin the only good thread left on this forum.
> 
> Guy saying they should bring super heavyweight division into UFC = idiot
> 
> Saying a good BJJ specialist will tap Lesnar = idiot since Mir is one of the top BJJ guys at heavyweight in the UFC
> 
> Guy saying Brock is disgrace - fuck off idiot. This is not some sally sport where we all hug after fighting. Some guys have legit beef and it shows. If somebody was talking that kind of trash before the fight to me I would not be touching gloves or talking about them good after. Fuck them.
> 
> I ain't a Brock nuthugger by any means but there is no way you can put down what he has accomplished in such a short amount of time.



Well said,this isn't the WWE,where people go home after a huge fued and are 100% ok with each other,mir was giving it to brock in those interviews and it obviously got to the guy. he's not the type to take shit lol


----------



## wwevilman

bruteshot74 said:


> A lot of fucking idiots in this thread. Way to ruin the only good thread left on this forum.
> 
> Guy saying they should bring super heavyweight division into UFC = idiot
> 
> Saying a good BJJ specialist will tap Lesnar = idiot since Mir is one of the top BJJ guys at heavyweight in the UFC
> 
> Guy saying Brock is disgrace - fuck off idiot. *This is not some sally sport where we all hug after fighting. Some guys have legit beef and it shows. If somebody was talking that kind of trash before the fight to me I would not be touching gloves or talking about them good after. Fuck them.*
> 
> I ain't a Brock nuthugger by any means but there is no way you can put down what he has accomplished in such a short amount of time.


Like I said, a sport ONCE based in honor, no matter what your beef was with the guy before the fight, afterwards you should let it go, Serra-Hughes did, Ortiz-Shamrock did, ETC, But not Lesnar, even Mir was trying to be a good sport about it, get it straight guys...This is NOT WWE, Lesnar does not need to play a fucking heel, it's pointless and it makes him look like a pathetic human being, not that I was saying he wasn't.


----------



## Overrated

wwevilman said:


> There used to be a time when SKILL was valued over strength, it's sad to see those days are dead, So Lesnar's strong...So what?



Did i just watch GSP dominate somone bigger than him with "SKILL" ye i did fuck off with your trolling. 

First things first fuck hendo  nah cant fault the guy hes a MMA legend and fucking Bisping should of listened to his corner. 

GSP just owning Alves for 25 minutes was great. Was tooling him ont he feet as well. 

BROCK LESNAR is just the man. 

Great event and :lmao at THE HAMMER winning.


----------



## wwevilman

Overrated said:


> Did i just watch GSP dominate somone bigger than him with "SKILL" ye i did *fuck off with your trolling*.
> 
> First things first fuck hendo  nah cant fault the guy hes a MMA legend and fucking Bisping should of listened to his corner.
> 
> GSP just owning Alves for 25 minutes was great. Was tooling him ont he feet as well.
> 
> BROCK LESNAR is just the man.
> 
> Great event and :lmao at THE HAMMER winning.


Maybe you should find out what the word "troll" means before you post it in a insult, I'm simply posting my opinion and thoughts, isn't that what a forum is for?


----------



## Mikey Damage

wwevilman said:


> Like I said, a sport ONCE based in honor, no matter what your beef was with the guy before the fight, afterwards you should let it go, Serra-Hughes did, Ortiz-Shamrock did, ETC, But not Lesnar, even Mir was trying to be a good sport about it, get it straight guys...This is NOT WWE, Lesnar does not need to play a fucking heel, it's pointless and it makes him look like a pathetic human being, not that I was saying he wasn't.


Then it is on Lesnar, not the UFC nor MMA. 

One fighter does not make a whole sport.


----------



## SteveMania

I think I can reiterate Brute's post, the unintelligible drivel and dolt ideology in this thread is ridiculous. Some of you have lost your temporal lobes and would be better served to go back to your pro 'rasslin.


----------



## bruteshot74

Overrated said:


> Great event and :lmao at THE HAMMER winning.


:lmao

I saw that to. Lucky Bonnar has a job for life or he would be on his way out.


----------



## wwevilman

Mikey Damage said:


> Then it is on Lesnar, not the UFC nor MMA.
> 
> One fighter does not make a whole sport.


In all of my previous comments I simply posted about Lesnar, never did I say that it was Dana White's or UFC's fault as a whole.

Even though he IS champion and he that means he DOES represent the UFC as champion.


----------



## SteveMania

wwevilman said:


> Like I said, a sport ONCE based in honor, no matter what your beef was with the guy before the fight, afterwards you should let it go, Serra-Hughes did, Ortiz-Shamrock did, ETC, But not Lesnar, even Mir was trying to be a good sport about it, get it straight guys...This is NOT WWE, Lesnar does not need to play a fucking heel, it's pointless and it makes him look like a pathetic human being, not that I was saying he wasn't.



Here's one: who fucking cares?

You're right this isn't pro 'rasslin, if someone has excess emotions afterwards that's their onus.


----------



## Liam Miller

If Carwin beats Cain, i hope he punches a hole in lesnar's head and GSP is still the man


----------



## JBLoser

Just found this somewhere else:









Fucking brutal.


----------



## wwevilman

OH NOES, Brute gave me negative rep! Now I'll never have a stupid green bar under my name.

Grow up bitch, you obviously can't handle other peoples opinions.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Alright. This is a general final warning.

Civilize yourself, or prepare for warnings/points.

I'm sick of everyone's shit, right now.


----------



## will94

Damn, I was really hoping for Mir to just obliterate Lesnar tonight.

Oh well, maybe next fight.


----------



## Arya Dark

*If someone in UFC has a problem with Lesner then let them step up and try to shut his mouth. I'm afraid it's not going to happen for a long time. 

I love Lesner's attitude. 


Coors Light > Bud Light *


----------



## bruteshot74

Don't be lame Mike.


----------



## TKOK

JBWinner said:


> Just found this somewhere else:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking brutal.


Yeah, that was brutal. He didn't even remember what happened.


----------



## wwevilman

will94 said:


> Damn, I was really hoping for Mir to just obliterate Lesnar tonight.
> 
> Oh well, maybe next fight.


Hopefully, I wonder who will step up next?


----------



## bruteshot74

Winner of Couture vs. Big Nog gets the next title shot.


----------



## Overrated

JBWinner said:


> Just found this somewhere else:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking brutal.


  :sad:


----------



## legioXIII

It's not like Brock is the first asshole in the Octagon. Tito Ortiz had a mouth on him too. The point is, he breat Frank. And he beat him in convincing fashion. It's not like he cheated or anything... No body tossed him a steel chair! He's not asking for you to like him, you don't have to watch him if you don't want to. He's not breaking any rules! You can ignore his mouth if you want, you can't ignore his abilities.


----------



## Cano

JBWinner said:


> Fucking brutal.


I might be wrong here but Hendo knew he KO'ed him with that right but threw that superman like hammer punch anyway. He stated so I think.


----------



## Aaro

the king of kings said:


> Yeah, that was brutal. He didn't even remember what happened.


That's the type of shit that you end up with brain damage because of..


----------



## wwevilman

legioXIII said:


> It's not like Brock is the first asshole in the Octagon. Tito Ortiz had a mouth on him too. The point is, he breat Frank. And he beat him in convincing fashion. It's not like he cheated or anything... No body tossed him a steel chair! He's not asking for you to like him, you don't have to watch him if you don't want to. He's not breaking any rules! You can ignore his mouth if you want, you can't ignore his abilities.


You're right, I apologize, the guy did get to me, Damn! Why couldn't he have been that good of a heel back when he was in WWE?

Anyways, I'm done with my ranting.


----------



## Mikey Damage

bruteshot74 said:


> Don't be lame Mike.


I'm being lame through force of crap posts.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> I'm being lame through force of crap posts.


To many OPINIONS.


----------



## legioXIII

bruteshot74 said:


> Winner of Couture vs. Big Nog gets the next title shot.


Really? I mean, all due respect to Couture, I love the guy, but I don't think he has what it takes to beat Lesnar. And is Nogueira's BJJ better than Mir's?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Neither Couture or Big Nog should face Lesnar, because I don't want to see them get decimated.


----------



## Overrated

Cano said:


> I might be wrong here but Hendo knew he KO'ed him with that right but threw that superman like hammer punch anyway. He stated so I think.


Ye he did it on purpose he said somthing but i cant remember. 

Bisping was doing well, he got caught a bit in the first but from then on he was picking his shots well and avoiding the big right. The only thing he did wrong was not listen to his corner he turned off straight into that big right and goodnight.


----------



## wwevilman

bruteshot74 said:


> To many OPINIONS.


Which is exactly what a forum is for, it would be pretty boring if everybody just agreed with each other.


----------



## bruteshot74

legioXIII said:


> Really? I mean, all due respect to Couture, I love the guy, but I don't think he has what it takes to beat Lesnar. And is Nogueira's BJJ better than Mir's?


From what I understand that is what they are going with. You know the UFC will give Couture a title shot whenever is possible and at the time being at heavyweight there are not many other guys. I would rather see Big Nog simply for the fact that we already saw Randy get beat up good. Hard to see both those guys ever lose though, they are two guys you never ever want to root against just because of what they have done for the sport.

Nog's BJJ is better then Mir's.


----------



## SteveMania

legioXIII said:


> Really? I mean, all due respect to Couture, I love the guy, but I don't think he has what it takes to beat Lesnar. And is Nogueira's BJJ better than Mir's?



Brock would maul Nog in his current incarnation. Nog has looked like a Dawn of the Dead extra in recent years more than a guy that at one point in time held a God-like stature at HW.


----------



## New School Fire

I was so happy with tonights show. Brock winning=win. His showmanship is awesome as well. I lol'd hard at his post fight comments. Brock is going to be unstoppable.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Shane Carwin. That's the next guy I want to see fight Lesnar.


----------



## Nashamaniac

brock lesnar is the greatest man alive


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> Shane Carwin. That's the next guy I want to see fight Lesnar.


Same here man. I just do not know if he is ready yet. I know Brock is not the most experienced guy out there but Carwin still needs a few more fights before he should get the title shot. Gonzaga is massively overrated and a win against Cain will not really do that much as he is still pretty fresh to the game as well. 

I would say Santos could be ahead of those guys if he beats Cro Cop. Look what happened to Gonzaga when he beat Cro Cop. Instantly became the next big thing in that weight class and now has fallen off the map.


----------



## Aaro

wwevilman said:


> Which is exactly what a forum is for, it would be pretty boring if everybody just agreed with each other.


an opinion is one thing,but when you're wrong and your statements are said as if they were facts,well then you are a bit of an idiot when you make that statement ¬¬


----------



## Myers

I want to Carwin/Lesnar, after that I don't see anyone in the HW division to beat lesnar. I had to eat alot of crow because I thought lesnar would get subbed again, he is the real deal. Now with Lesnar,Penn,GSP,Lyoto,and Silva, are there really any competitors in each of those divisions that have a good chance at taking the belt?


----------



## HeatWave

I wonder if Mir won and started yapping like Lesnar did after the fight would anyone in here be saying all this negative stuff about him?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Brock Lesnar just issued an apology on MMA Live, for his actions after the fight. Specifically to the young viewers.


----------



## legioXIII

Mikey Damage said:


> Brock Lesnar just issued an apology on MMA Live, for his actions after the fight. Specifically to the young viewers.


Hmmm... I had a feeling. He seemed pretty emotional after the fight.


----------



## The_Jiz

Hate how people just say Lesnar wins matches cause he's big. People overlook his agility. 

Mir is not nearly as big as Lesnar but yet Lesnar is more agile and evasive. He can snap into any position in a split second. Lesnar would run circles against anybody his size.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah, I'll blame his emotions as well.

He's a pretty humble guy when he's not in an animal-mode.


----------



## Rockstar

Maybe Brock was being a "heel", maybe he just got caught up in the moment, maybe Mir's comments got to him and he finally let it out after the match, who knows, but I'm glad to hear that Lesnar appoligized.


----------



## El Conquistador

Solid show.

Thumbs up for Hendo throwing his signature right and actually connecting which he hasn't all that recently? Though after 92 I stopped watching events and followed through internet reports so I could be wrong..

Brock is a prick but I love it. Perfect heel and totally dominant. His competition looks really weak at this point.

GSP tooled Alves really. I think standup was pretty even on both parts with the exception of Alves being rocked by GSP early and Alves did a good job fighting off positions in the guard. Thiago escaped a few times but GSP's wrestling base is incredible and really played the difference.


----------



## brian8448

Brock Lesnar is the best heel in combat sports or wrestling I've seen in my lifetime, it is honestly fucking incredible. Better than Vince, better than Mayweather, better than Tito. Those guys play their roles as well as Lesnar but they don't have that fear aspect to them. Lesnar's character is not only a classless dick and a bully, but one you are afraid of as well. The peak of spectators watching others fight is a situation where you have a bully who everyone hates but can't do anything about fighting a hero for people to live vicariously through.

The UFC is entertainment first and foremost, it exists solely to make money. The funny thing about all this is, I thought he played his role perfectly until the interview, where he made it way too obvious he was a heel with the coors light and getting on my wife lines, but people don't seem to get it. Or they get it and still hate him because they think other things he does aren't worked. That shot where he's foaming at the mouth and spits his mouthpiece out was phenomenal, 95% of people won't even think about their reaction and just have an unconscious response "oh my god, he's an untamed animal, and has no respect for anyone... who's going to stop him?". Wrestling does this all the time, but with Lesnar it feels a lot more real.

The combination of fear and resentment he elicits is very reminiscent of Tyson post-prison, pre-Holyfield. How some people on this site are supposed "smarks" and think they know so much about how the wrestling business works is odd, they can't seem to make the connection to other forms of entertainment. The physical act of MMA isnt what generates money, it's human interest and eliciting emotion. Money is power, the power to make people do things, making people give up this power to watch other people do things for 2 hours doesnt make any logical sense, entertainment in general is emotion based purchases.


----------



## Aaro

Mikey Damage said:


> Brock Lesnar just issued an apology on MMA Live, for his actions after the fight. Specifically to the young viewers.


I wonder if he got told to say that


----------



## Evo

I love the Lesnar hate going on. I'm sure he loves it, too.

Good to see Mir get dominated tonight. That's exactly what should've happened in the first fight.

If they're honestly gonna give the winner of Couture/Nog a title shot against Brock, then I think someone needs to step in and try to be the voice of reason. It doesn't matter who wins. Neither man should sacrifice themselves for such an embarrassing loss, and possible brain damage.

Carwin/Lesnar, however, is a much more reasonable match-up, if nothing else. Carwin doesn't have a much better chance of beating Brock, but at least he wouldn't be the sympathetic favorite.


----------



## El Conquistador

In all fairness, Randy really was controlling Brock in their fight. He did a good job weathering the storm and scoring points. It was a close fight until that 'paw' from Brock to Couture's temple.

Let's not go overboard here.


----------



## Rated R™

Mikey is there any link to the apology?


----------



## Mikey Damage

It was on MMA Live's post-fight show.

ESPN usually puts the shows up, but they haven't yet. Since this show just ended 3 minutes ago.


----------



## brian8448

Under UFC rules I really don't see anyone there right now having a good chance of beating him.


----------



## Green

brian8448 said:


> Brock Lesnar is the best heel in combat sports or wrestling I've seen in my lifetime, it is honestly fucking incredible. Better than Vince, better than Mayweather, better than Tito. Those guys play their roles as well as Lesnar but they don't have that fear aspect to them. Lesnar's character is not only a classless dick and a bully, but one you are afraid of as well. The peak of spectators watching others fight is a situation where you have a bully who everyone hates but can't do anything about fighting a hero for people to live vicariously through.
> 
> The UFC is entertainment first and foremost, it exists solely to make money. The funny thing about all this is, I thought he played his role perfectly until the interview, where he made it way too obvious he was a heel with the coors light and getting on my wife lines, but people don't seem to get it. Or they get it and still hate him because they think other things he does aren't worked. That shot where he's foaming at the mouth and spits his mouthpiece out was phenomenal, 95% of people won't even think about their reaction and just have an unconscious response "oh my god, he's an untamed animal, and has no respect for anyone... who's going to stop him?". Wrestling does this all the time, but with Lesnar it feels a lot more real.
> 
> The combination of fear and resentment he elicits is very reminiscent of Tyson post-prison, pre-Holyfield.


I honestly don't believe its acting.

Anyone whose been in a real fight knows exactly what was going on with Brock Lesnar, its called adrenaline, and lots of it. He was totally caught up in the moment, and was letting all his emotions out. The result was great entertainment.


----------



## brian8448

green25814 said:


> I honestly don't believe its acting.
> 
> Anyone whose been in a real fight knows exactly what was going on with Brock Lesnar, its called adrenaline, and lots of it. He was totally caught up in the moment, and was letting all his emotions out. The result was great entertainment.


Of course, but who else releases their adrenaline like Brock did tonight? I'm sure it wasnt a conscious choice of "hey, it's time to do heel stuff", that's just how he is, probably in real life now too.


----------



## Dark Church

I am not suprised by any of the nights results except for Dolloway losing. I picked Coleman to beat Bonnar so I was happy to see him get the win. GSP, Akiyama, Fitch, Lesnar and Henderson were all picks as well. I did expect Henderson/Bisping to go to a decision though. I was pleased to finish 315 out of 5,558 on MMA Playground. I still lost to my firend though who finished 43rd. In all honesty I can't recall a more predictable event in recent memory.

Henderson/Silva 2 doesn't interest me at all but it is happening now so whatever. GSP will probabaly face the winner of Kampmann/Swick next but that is a long layoff. Lesnar facing Couture/Nogueira sounds like a terrible idea but it will get buyrates so I understand why it will happen. I would like to see Fitch fight Hughes, Serra or Alves next.


----------



## JBLoser

Maybe Dana White put Brock in his place again lol

good for Brock though either way to apologize, even though that interview was awesome.


----------



## Bullseye

He just belted the guy who'd be talking trash about him since his debut, and was booed by the Vegas crowd. Of course he was going to rub it into them that he fucked up their hometown boy.

I went 8-3 for the card, which I was happy with. Surprised that Bisping lost, but Hendo rad his game like a book and promptly took advantage of it with that epic knockout. After that 2nd elbow shot, he said to Mike Goldberg "that second one was to shut his mouth" or words to that effect.


----------



## Role Model

Happy for Brock, great character, Murrr got ruined.

Hendo/Silva 2 doesn't really interest me all that much if I'm honestly, same goes for Brock/Randy 2, so hopefully Nog does the business so we see something new.

Can't be fucked to post properly, reading over the last few pages this thread has sunk to new lows in terms of the amount of idiots.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

will94 said:


> Damn, I was really hoping for Mir to just obliterate Lesnar tonight.
> 
> Oh well, maybe next fight.





Not quite.


----------



## Josh

mir lost because he wore shorts down to his ankles. THIS AIN'T LA HOMIE.


----------



## JasonLives

Many MMA fans seem to bitch about Brock because he is disrespectful and such. But what Henderson did was 10 times worse, he gave him one hell of a blow after the guy was knocked out. He even admitted it! And then the fans bitch about Brock because he didnt touch gloves.. I mean come on!
Bunch of hypocrits.. Where is Jericho when you need him.


----------



## McQueen

I was really expecting Alves' stand up to make a difference in his fight but man GSP stuffed him bad tonight.

I laughed at Brock's post match comments. For now the guy is a good thing for the UFC and its ratings. The fact he will likely dominate the HW division for years isn't though.


----------



## Role Model

I can't help but feel excited at all the Fedor talk, and the fact Dana is addressing it more and more, and face on, cutting out bullshit about it too.


----------



## McQueen

What did he say about Fedor now?


----------



## Role Model

Basically said he wants him to come in and he will fight for the UFC sooner or later, seemed pretty confident and relaxed about the whole thing.


----------



## McQueen

I would mark and it would certainly be a money maker for Dana and co.


----------



## skookum

Mikey Damage said:


> Prove yourself. Respond to my post.
> 
> Otherwise, GTFO out of this thread because you're trolling.


Kid I don't have to prove myself to anyone. My point stands, and Lesnar is already getting ripped by the media for his comments.


----------



## JasonLives

Brock Lesnar explained perfectly and apologized for what he did after the match and his words. Having to take so much crap for months and how full of emotions he was after finally beating Mir.

What Henderson did was far worse then some comments and fingers from Brock. Hendersons punch after he knew Bisping was knocked out hurts the sports far worse then what Brock´s actions did.


----------



## Josh

LOL, no it doesn't. It happens all the time, someone being hit after they've been knocked down. As a fighter, you keep fighting until the referee stops the fight. Hendo got a shot in before it was stopped, so be it.


----------



## JasonLives

Henderson knew Bisping was knocked out cold, whats the point of going down and delivering another blow?? The guy was stupid enough to admit it aswell.
The fans love that. But when Lesnar doesnt touch gloves and give the fans the finger they start crying.
What a bunch of hypocrites.


----------



## Pala!

After watching UFC's history making pay-per-view last night, UFC 100, there was a lot of commentary from Joe Rogan and Mike Goldberg on Georges St. Pierre being the greatest pound for pound fighter in the world right now. Not only from Rogan and Goldberg but from Dana White himself. It's hard to disagree with this view considering his performance against a fighter whom was supposed to be his biggest test and St. Pierre outclassed him in every single aspect of the fight, even after he injured his groin in the third round. Then Joe Rogan brought up the question we all want to know in the post fight interview, asking GSP would he move up a weight class to face Anderson Silva who many consider to be the greatest pound for pound fighter. It's quite hard to get a decisive answer to this question.

The only way that we could find out is if Georges St. Pierre did move up to Middleweight and compete against The Spider. But let's look at what we know.

The ground game of both GSP and Anderson Silva are probably one of the best in mixed martial arts. Silva and GSP both hold a black belt in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu with St. Pierre recently being awarded his belt. It's hard to disinquish who would have an advantage of the ground because they are both so good. Both men have won their share of submissions and knockouts/TKO's. That brings us to that stand up game.

Many have walked into the octagon with Georges St. Pierre and everyone have said they have better stand up and a better striking game, this happened as recent as last nights UFC 100 when Thiago Alves walked in with GSP and Georges completely out-struck him on the feet. Thiago bearly got any offense in on the feet, or on the ground for that matter. GSP's reach played a factor in that. Then we look at Anderson Silva who we know is deadly on the feet. His Muay Thai is scary and he has some amazing knockouts over many top contenders like Rich Franklin twice, but I personally don't think Silva has been tested to the extent Georges has. As for wrestling, GSP wins all day and night. Georges St. Pierre is the best wrestler in MMA in my opinion, I rate him as with Henderson and Lesner in terms of wrestling ability even though he has never been an actual practising wrestler in college etc.

Now as for their MMA record. Both have really impressive records. Anderson Silva: 24 - 4. Georges St. Pierre: 19 - 2. In my opinion, Georges St. Pierre has a better recond in terms of the competition he has beaten and he has only lost twice. Once to Matt Hughes when he wasn't in the right mind set and one to Matt Serra which was labbeled as biggest upset of all time. Both of these were shown they were flukes when GSP beat both men, with dominance. He has notable wins over, BJ Penn twice, Thiago Alves, Matt Hughes, Jon Fitch, Josh Koscheck and many more.

The only way we will really know is if St. Pierre moves up to the 185 pound weight class and we finally see Anderson "The Spider" Silva lock horns with Georges "Rush" St. Pierre. It's still hard to decide, what do you think?


----------



## bruteshot74

Pala! said:


> Now as for their MMA record. Both have really impressive records. Anderson Silva: 24 - 4. Georges St. Pierre: 19 - 2. In my opinion, Georges St. Pierre has a better recond in terms of the competition he has beaten and he has only lost twice. Once to Matt Hughes when he wasn't in the right mind set and one to Matt Serra which was labbeled as biggest upset of all time. Both of these were shown they were flukes when GSP beat both men, with dominance. He has notable wins over, BJ Penn twice, *Thiago Silva*, Matt Hughes, Jon Fitch, Josh Koscheck and many more.


At bold part 

Also I would not call the first fight with Hughes a fluke at all. He was relatively inexperienced in the octagon and at the time Matt Hughes was one of the most dominant champions the UFC has seen. The last two fights with Hughes really have just shown how far George has come since then.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Lesnar v Mir didn't go long enough in my opinion, Henderson hitting Bisping whilst he was knocked out was just a revenge blow for keep pissing him off and running his mouth. Can't wait for UFC 101 next month for Silva v Griffin.


----------



## Pala!

Should've been Alves, whoops.

I should've really said that the first fight didn't diplay what Georges is really capable of, it was documented that he was a big fan of Hughes and he didn't really want to hurt him.


----------



## brian8448

It's things like the Coors light line that really puzzle me when I see people say "he went crazy after because he just beat a guy who he hated and talked a lot of shit". With that and the Sable line it could not have been more obvious he was trying to be an asshole, that's the definition of a heel.


----------



## Dark Church

Josh said:


> LOL, no it doesn't. It happens all the time, someone being hit after they've been knocked down. As a fighter, you keep fighting until the referee stops the fight. Hendo got a shot in before it was stopped, so be it.


Rampage/Wanderlei is another example of this. Actually Rampage threw a shot or two as the ref was pulling him off and I don't recall any backlash for that at all. Alot of the time if a guy knows the other guy is knocked out they will stop but Henderson just wanted to get all the shots in he could before the ref stopped him.


----------



## Word

Michael '(Out For The Fucking) Count' Bisping.

If i was Henderson I would of threw in another punch because a) your fighting and its a spur of the moment thing and b) he deserved another one after TUF 9. That's coming from an Englishman too, who likes Bisping. Oh yeah, fuck you Lesnar even though he was hilarious.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

True, but it's the nature of the beast. 

I did think Bisping was winning the fight untill he got KTFO though 

My guys had a rough night last night...gutted


----------



## Word

Bisping was always on the back foot and seemed extremely uncomfortable. He was doomed from the first second.


----------



## -Mystery-

Man, I don't see the big deal with Lesnar going up to Mir after the fight and saying something. Mir ran his mouth during the entire countdown show, but it's not okay for Lesnar to go up to him after he just tko'd him? Gimme a break.

The post fight comments were fine. I'm sure Dana wasn't too pleased with Lesnar taking a shot at one of their top sponsors, but whatever. Lesnar telling the crowd to boo him more was fine too. The only thing I thought was remotely out of bounds was the middle fingers to the crowd, but it was hilarious.

GSP was fucking dominant once again and I got no clue what's next for him and the welterweight division. Maybe Swick/Kampmann winner but who really wants to see that? I do think Alves and Hughes are on a crash course for another fight with a Hughes win putting him in title contention. Then Fitch is kinda floating around. I'd probably say give Fitch the winner of Swick/Kampmann with winner getting GSP.


----------



## Word

GSP is scary good.

The thing is, if you hated Lesnar then you would of probably would of wanted to of thrown your pint at the TV screen. If you love him, you would of applauded what he did. He didn't gain or lose fans imo. If you understand UFC you understand what he is like, accept it, he won't stop being who he is.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, GSP's in that same territory of Lesnar. Like who the fuck is gonna beat this guy? There isn't anybody in welterweight that poses a threat to him. I think the Silva bout is imminent, but not till at least mid-2010.


----------



## WillTheBloody

HERE is a very entertaining read on Brock's antics from last night, including his supposed explanation for his tirade. I've enjoyed all of the Yahoo! UFC 100 coverage and the articles leading up.


----------



## MITB

bruteshot74 said:


> A lot of fucking idiots in this thread. Way to ruin the only good thread left on this forum.
> 
> Guy saying they should bring super heavyweight division into UFC = idiot
> 
> Saying a good BJJ specialist will tap Lesnar = idiot since Mir is one of the top BJJ guys at heavyweight in the UFC
> 
> Guy saying Brock is disgrace - fuck off idiot. This is not some sally sport where we all hug after fighting. Some guys have legit beef and it shows. If somebody was talking that kind of trash before the fight to me I would not be touching gloves or talking about them good after. Fuck them.
> 
> I ain't a Brock nuthugger by any means but there is no way you can put down what he has accomplished in such a short amount of time.


Great post but I'm gonna leave the arguments there.

Ok, I'm gonna put it out there... GSP would beat Anderson Silva and Brock would beat Fedor. I seriously believe it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lol at Brock apologizing with a Bud Light in hand. :lmao


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I can't stand Brock, which is great business for UFC because I'd pay plenty of cash to see him get humiliated. He's everythign the UFC doesn't need in terms of how he's portraying the sport, an invert of Randy of sorts.

I still maintain there should be a division above HW for freaks like him.

**Edit**

After seeing the post fight interview, a feel a little less angry at Brock. He tips his hat to Mir and what have you, which I respect him for doing. But man, the UFC have this real life Ivan Drago now. We need a Rocky to save us from this monster.

Fedor? if this happens it'll surely be the biggest draw the UFC has seen.


----------



## Word

He isn't portraying a bad image. This is real life shit and those guys actually had no respect for one another, its passion and showing who is the best fighter in the world, its a pretty big statement to fight for. 

I don't see why there should be a different division where Brock should fight because he has actually lost in this weight class. Till he loses again, I think a lot of people will continue to state another belt should be added.


----------



## wwevilman

Well, I've been labeled an idiot by most of the hardcore MMA fans in this thread but like I said, even Dana White said that Brock's behavior wasn't what he wanted for his company at all.

"Lesnar didn’t flip, he just flipped the switch back into Vince McMahon’s operation where nothing is too over the top. The UFC, however, is real and it has tried to position itself not as a blood sport but one based on sportsmanship and mutual respect."

That was a quote from Yahoo sports, I believe I said the exact same thing in this thread and was called a moron, just goes to show you that the majority (people that obviously don't come here) think Brock's actions and lack of sportsmanship were disgusting, I applaud White for trying to right the wrongs because you know Brock would NOT have apologized on his own.

Sure, if you look at Brock's antics they were pretty entertaining from a certain standpoint, but they were very disrespectful to Mir, Brock refused to touch gloves which is considered a "sportsmanlike ritual" as Yahoo calls it, to trash talking an already defeated Mir, to cutting a very tasteless promo that I never once found entertaining even after watching it again, his conduct as a fighter was just disgusting.

As for Mir talking trash, is that what you guys call talking trash? He was simply trying to hype the next fight between the two, it would have been pretty dumb if Mir was like "Oh yeah, I got lucky the last fight, and I'm probably not gonna win the rematch", that's stupid.

People here bring up previous fighters who were known for talking trash, such as Tito Ortiz, difference is, as I have stated Ortiz ends his problems with his opponent during the fight and afterwards it's water under the bridge, but I guess Lesnar could not do that. At least Mir was being honorable before and after the fight, and I respect him highly for that, that's all I have to say.


----------



## brian8448

I really doubt it was Brock being bothered by comments or shit talking and was probably more a case of him feeling insanely confident after just destroying a guy that previously beat him for the HW title in a big main event with thousands of people booing him. A 30 year old man being seriously bothered by pre-fight trash talk and thinking it's real would be a sad thing indeed.


----------



## Word

They didn't like each other. end of.


----------



## SteveMania

Word said:


> Bisping was always on the back foot and seemed extremely uncomfortable. He was doomed from the first second.



He kept circling to his left, which gave Hendo the biggest c*unt opportunity in the world to unload with his right hand. For a guy that trained months in preparation for this fight, which included deep gameplanning, you'd at least think Bisping wouldn't be so autistic to backpedal in the direction of Hendo's big punch.

He was bound to get his block knocked off.

Regarding Lesnar/Fedor, elitists are going to be quick to say shit like 'Fedor by flying gogo!1!!1', but let's put things into perspective. Fedor has never had great wrestling, Brock's is world-class (and not in the Joe Rogan sense of the word). Lesnar seems to have excellent control on the ground to top it off with a gorilla's body. Fedor has never faced anything like that ever, so needless to say, it's a unique match-up for Fedor even if he's long since established his legacy.

It's amazing to think people still underrate Lesnar as just some big brute with no technique. Unlike most big men he understands economy of motion no matter big of a douche he is when he speaks. Which to me is great: there is just as much room in sports entertainment for the hero (Fedor) as the heel (Brock).


----------



## WillTheBloody

I'm still not completely hip to Lesnar. I can't imagine someone stopping him, but I wouldn't be suprised if someone did. I look at him and think: who could beat that hulking sumbitch?! But that kneebar...and the guy that tapped to it...he's still in there. I can see someone getting a good shot or the right submission at the exact right time, and owning him. Question is who?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Carwin may be able to KO him, Fedor may be able to sub him...

I'm lost past that...Barnett maybe? Who knows, but the dark age of Brock is upon us all until a hero steps up 


...this man perhaps?


----------



## TKOK

It'll probably be someone from another country or something. Only thing is that brock's a fucking freak of nature. so it could take someone having a lucky moment or brock messing up.


----------



## McQueen

I think at the bar I was at last night I was the only one routing against Brock. He is obviously massively over here in Minnesota. I was hoping he'd lost though just to keep the HW division a little more interesting.


----------



## Green

wwevilman said:


> Well, I've been labeled an idiot by most of the hardcore MMA fans in this thread but like I said, even Dana White said that Brock's behavior wasn't what he wanted for his company at all.
> 
> "Lesnar didn’t flip, he just flipped the switch back into Vince McMahon’s operation where nothing is too over the top. The UFC, however, is real and it has tried to position itself not as a blood sport but one based on sportsmanship and mutual respect."
> 
> That was a quote from Yahoo sports, I believe I said the exact same thing in this thread and was called a moron, just goes to show you that the majority (people that obviously don't come here) think Brock's actions and lack of sportsmanship were disgusting, I applaud White for trying to right the wrongs because you know Brock would NOT have apologized on his own.
> 
> Sure, if you look at Brock's antics they were pretty entertaining from a certain standpoint, but they were very disrespectful to Mir, Brock refused to touch gloves which is considered a "sportsmanlike ritual" as Yahoo calls it, to trash talking an already defeated Mir, to cutting a very tasteless promo that I never once found entertaining even after watching it again, his conduct as a fighter was just disgusting.
> 
> As for Mir talking trash, is that what you guys call talking trash? He was simply trying to hype the next fight between the two, it would have been pretty dumb if Mir was like "Oh yeah, I got lucky the last fight, and I'm probably not gonna win the rematch", that's stupid.
> 
> People here bring up previous fighters who were known for talking trash, such as Tito Ortiz, difference is, as I have stated Ortiz ends his problems with his opponent during the fight and afterwards it's water under the bridge, but I guess Lesnar could not do that. At least Mir was being honorable before and after the fight, and I respect him highly for that, that's all I have to say.


You know, similar things could be said of Mike Tyson. But he was damn well good for boxing.


----------



## Cool_Dude90

I'm going to go and say that I hope the UFC disciplines Brock somehow. He didn't offend me on any moral ground, but you know if anyone in the NBA or NFL did the kind of things he did they'd definitely be suspended. I just think if the UFC wants to show the world they are a legitimate non WWE-like circus then they should strip him of his title, or fine him, or suspend him, y'know?


----------



## Champ

What Lesnar did after the match was awesome. Fuck Mir, he just flat out got owned. Viva Lesnar.


----------



## Cool_Dude90

Rock Bottom said:


> Fuck Mir, he just flat out got owned. Viva Lesnar.


That's not the point, though. UFC should continue to be a legitimate organization that pushes itself to be recognized as a sport and not a joke. It's harder to do that if Brock is "flipping the switch" back to Vince McMahon.


----------



## -Mystery-

There's no precedent so what you're proposing is just silly.

People aren't gonna think less of UFC or even MMA in general if no action is taken against Lesnar. He did nothing wrong minus bashing a top sponsor which of course is a no-no, but certainly doesn't warrant a punishment.

Lesnar has apologized and the issue is dead as far as the UFC is concerned.


----------



## Cool_Dude90

-Mystery- said:


> There's no precedent so what you're proposing is just silly.
> 
> People aren't gonna think less of UFC or even MMA in general if no action is taken against Lesnar. He did nothing wrong minus bashing a top sponsor which of course is a no-no, but certainly doesn't warrant a punishment.
> 
> Lesnar has apologized and the issue is dead as far as the UFC is concerned.


Actually I think bashing Bud Lite is the least of what happened. Being unclassy to Frank Mir and making lewd remarks is what is bothering me about what he did. It's not that silly if every other sports organization does something about it. If Dwyane Wade said and did what Brock did, you know David Stern would act.

And people who were exposed to UFC for the first time with UFC 100 may very well have been turned off by it because of its ending. I'm not the only one writing that, either.


----------



## New School Fire

-Mystery- said:


> There's no precedent so what you're proposing is just silly.
> 
> People aren't gonna think less of UFC or even MMA in general if no action is taken against Lesnar. He did nothing wrong minus bashing a top sponsor which of course is a no-no, but certainly doesn't warrant a punishment.
> 
> Lesnar has apologized and the issue is dead as far as the UFC is concerned.


I completely agree with this statement. I see nothing wrong that Lesnar did other than the obvious sponsor bashing, he didn't even trash Bud Light's product actually...

Lesnar was hilarious, I didn't think he needed to apologize for anything.


----------



## -Mystery-

Cool_Dude90 said:


> Actually I think bashing Bud Lite is the least of what happened. Being unclassy to Frank Mir and making lewd remarks is what is bothering me about what he did. It's not that silly if every other sports organization does something about it. If Dwyane Wade said and did what Brock did, you know David Stern would act.
> 
> And people who were exposed to UFC for the first time with UFC 100 may very well have been turned off by it because of its ending. I'm not the only one writing that, either.


Lesnar was unclassy, but Mir wasn't? Did you bother to watch the countdown show? Lesnar was completely in the right to walk over to Mir and say "keep talking your shit now". Mir ran his mouth, got smashed, and deserved what happened after the fight. Maybe if Mir hadn't ran his fucking mouth, Lesnar wouldn't have had a reason to venture over to him after the fight. Mir brought the after fight comments upon himself, plain and simple.

You comparing NBA to MMA is laughable. The level of competition and intensity is much higher in MMA than it is in the NBA. You have two guys hell bent on destroying the other and you're expecting 'class'? Lmao. You're watching the wrong sport if you're expecting overwhelming sportsmanship.

People aren't turned off. Why? Because what Lesnar did was controversial and controversy creates cash.


----------



## wwevilman

-Mystery- said:


> Lesnar was unclassy, but Mir wasn't? Did you bother to watch the countdown show? Lesnar was completely in the right to walk over to Mir and say "keep talking your shit now". *Mir ran his mouth, got smashed, and deserved what happened after the fight*. Maybe if Mir hadn't ran his fucking mouth, Lesnar wouldn't have had a reason to venture over to him after the fight. Mir brought the after fight comments upon himself, plain and simple.
> 
> You comparing NBA to MMA is laughable. The level of competition and intensity is much higher in MMA than it is in the NBA. You have two guys hell bent on destroying the other and you're expecting 'class'? Lmao. You're watching the wrong sport if you're expecting overwhelming sportsmanship.
> 
> People aren't turned off. Why? Because what Lesnar did was controversial and controversy creates cash.


If it isn't too much of an inconvenience can you post some of Mir's comments as I honestly don't recall him saying anything that was so horrible other than try to hype the fight.


----------



## bruteshot74

I sure hope all the new people watching the UFC at 100 were turned off. For me it has almost become to main stream now. You got everyone walking around wearing Tapout, Silverstar, etc. shirts and girls and shit in the bars acting like they know shit about the product. Then you got a bunch of idiots coming in here for the first time acting like they know a single thing about MMA and how Brock Lesnar is bad for MMA. Get over yourself and stay out of this thread. If what Lesnar did turned some people away from MMA, then I applaud him even more for what he did.


----------



## -Mystery-

wwevilman said:


> If it isn't too much of an inconvenience can you post some of Mir's comments as I honestly don't recall him saying anything that was so horrible other than try to hype the fight.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExGD6VU2yB8

It's funny though. Mir talks shit, he's just trying to sell a fight. Lesnar talks shit, we gotta ban him from the sport.


----------



## brian8448

Lesnar most definetely did not turn fans away from the sport. A huge, athletic, white american hick heavyweight champion is everything a lot of fans want in a fighter.


----------



## -Mystery-

Lesnar's turning people away from MMA just like Mayweather is turning people away from boxing. Right...


----------



## wwevilman

-Mystery- said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExGD6VU2yB8
> 
> It's funny though. Mir talks shit, he's just trying to sell a fight. Lesnar talks shit, we gotta ban him from the sport.


That's it? That's considered big time trash talk?

Please....Ortiz-Shamrock's trash talk made Mir's look like child's play, like he was just joking around, which I'm pretty sure Mir was. 

As opposed to Lesnar who in every UFC video promo I see him in he just made a BUNCH of excuses for his lost to Mir.

Go ahead and say that Lesnar had the fight at 81 won all you want, the fact is, a lost is a lost.

Mir's minor trash talk did not warrant Lesnar's attitude after the fight, flipping off the people who had just paid your salary, ETC.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

bruteshot74 said:


> I sure hope all the new people watching the UFC at 100 were turned off. For me it has almost become to main stream now. You got everyone walking around wearing Tapout, Silverstar, etc. shirts and girls and shit in the bars acting like they know shit about the product. Then you got a bunch of idiots coming in here for the first time acting like they know a single thing about MMA and how Brock Lesnar is bad for MMA. Get over yourself and stay out of this thread. If what Lesnar did turned some people away from MMA, then I applaud him even more for what he did.


Agree with this.

I'm still lol'ing at people saying Lesnar is bad for the sport. You're a Huge Mir yet you know Lesnar is only doing good for the sport.

A lot of this sport is trash talking and Mir couldn't back his up so Lesnar had him pay for it.


----------



## -Mystery-

There were other things said from Mir during the countdown show, I just didn't find a link. Btw, who ever said Mir was big time trashing talking? He was still talking shit regardless and deserved the ONE LINER from Lesnar at the end of the fight. People are acting like Lesnar went and spewed some hateful dialogue to Mir after the fight. All he said was "keep talking your shit now". Some people need to pull their heads from their asses.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

It's not like he insulted Mir's Family.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> Lesnar's turning people away from MMA just like Mayweather is turning people away from boxing. Right...


Brock is already the highest draw in the sport so damn right hes a good thing for MMA right now. However I could see him being so dominate in his division that at some point people won't even care about the HW division anymore after a few year. Or I could be absolutely wrong and maybe people will just want to see him finally get beat.

Lightweight is where its at anyways.


----------



## TKOK

McQueen said:


> Brock is already the highest draw in the sport so damn right hes a good thing for MMA right now. However I could see him being so dominate in his division that at some point people won't even care about the HW division anymore after a few year. Or I could be absolutely wrong and maybe people will just want to see him finally get beat.
> 
> Lightweight is where its at anyways.


I think people will just want to see him get his ass kicked.


----------



## KingKicks




----------



## Mikey Damage

Cool_Dude90 said:


> That's not the point, though. UFC should continue to be a legitimate organization that pushes itself to be recognized as a sport and not a joke. It's harder to do that if Brock is "flipping the switch" back to Vince McMahon.


The UFC is a legitimate organization. And it has proven itself as such. 

It's BROCK LESNAR who needs to prove he's a legitimate professional. 

I love how everyone is shitting on UFC because Brock Lesnar.

*NFL player Donte Stallworth K-I-L-L-E-D someone while he was drunk. Do I hear anyone shitting on the NFL because of that? Because of their employee? NO. Fucking bullshit.*



-Mystery- said:


> Lesnar's turning people away from MMA just like Mayweather is turning people away from boxing. Right...


Absolutely. A sport need a villain. Lesnar is no different than Mayweather or Tyson. 



wwevilman said:


> That's it? That's considered big time trash talk?
> 
> Please....Ortiz-Shamrock's trash talk made Mir's look like child's play, like he was just joking around, which I'm pretty sure Mir was.
> 
> As opposed to Lesnar who in every UFC video promo I see him in he just made a BUNCH of excuses for his lost to Mir.
> 
> Go ahead and say that Lesnar had the fight at 81 won all you want, the fact is, a lost is a lost.
> 
> Mir's minor trash talk did not warrant Lesnar's attitude after the fight, flipping off the people who had just paid your salary, ETC.


There was more than that. The first 30 minutes of the countdown show were dedicated to Mir/Lesnar. Plus, it's not like Lesnar said much to Mir after the fight. He said one line.


----------



## Foreshadowed

I just managed to watch the show, minus the final fight.

Henderson/Bisping was brutal, specifically in the second round where Henderson absolutely obliterated Bisping with that knockout punch. The second punch by Henderson to Bisping, who was on the ground still unconscious was very disturbing to witness. I don't think there was any need for that but Henderson still proved he was the rightful winner here.

GSP/Alves was another fight that I thoroughly enjoyed. Sure, majority of people expected Alves to go all out and to unload or put up more of a fight from the standing position. But Pierre is a fantastic wrestler and this benefitted the Welterweight Champion. The fact he took Alves down about nine times and controlled Alves on the ground proved why GSP is one of the best in the Welterweight division. Great stuff from the Welterweight Champion tonight and a smart game plan.

Finally, Lesnar/Mir was one of those encounters people were yearning to see the most. It had such an epic build for it and a lot of people wanted to see this fight the most. Mir did the trash talk in the countdown to this event and Lesnar just wanted his revenge from his loss to Mir in their first exchange with each other. This fight may have not been the greatest but I still found it very entertaining. Lesnar dominated in two rounds and then overpowered Mir by pressing Mir's arm down on the ground and delivering some ferocious blows to the side of Mir's face who was unable to cover up. Lesnar hushed the critics on this night by defeating Frank Mir with ease and I give him props for his game plan. His post fight interview may have been harsh to some but I enjoyed it.

Personally, I saw nothing wrong in Lesnar telling Mir after the fight, _"keep talking your shit now"_. Lesnar was angry about Mir's comments and actions during the countdown and wanted his revenge. He got that by defeating Mir and rubbing the salt in the wounds afterwards with that one line. I didn't see any harm in that but that's just my opinion.

Great show.


----------



## Cool_Dude90

-Mystery- said:


> You comparing NBA to MMA is laughable. The level of competition and intensity is much higher in MMA than it is in the NBA. You have two guys hell bent on destroying the other and you're expecting 'class'? Lmao. You're watching the wrong sport if you're expecting overwhelming sportsmanship.


The vast majority of the athletes in UFC touch gloves at the beginning and congratulate each other at the end. It's not too much to ask for sportsmanship.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Cool_Dude90 said:


> The vast majority of the athletes in UFC touch gloves at the beginning and congratulate each other at the end. It's not too much to ask for sportsmanship.


Yeah, you can say this, and I mostly agree with it due to the respect for the opposition, most of the Martial Arts guys have been schooled in respect, brock clearly hasn't, it's been done before and it'll be done again.

But all I can really say is, a fight is still a fight, and Brock Lesnar's there to win, not make friends, not be a sportsman. He's there to be the best, put money in the bank, food on the table for his family, and shut his critics up.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cool_Dude90 said:


> The vast majority of the athletes in UFC touch gloves at the beginning and congratulate each other at the end. It's not too much to ask for sportsmanship.


Yeah, and most people don't commit felony crimes. But some do.

It's not a big deal when 10% of fighters don't touch gloves, when 90% do.

This non-issue is really starting to become an annoyance.


----------



## Pala!

What Brock did was a natural instinct that most people would do. He was going into a fight with someone he doesn't really like and who has been talking a LOT of trash about him. He beats him and gets over excited. Sure he flipped the middle finger but that has nothing to do with MMA or UFC. Look at the Champions League Semi Final, Drogba was furious and was saying "Fuck this" into that camera. Does that disgrace football/soccer? No, it just goes back to Drogba himself.


----------



## Josh

I agree with brute. This thread is full of idiots, who think you can't insult someone unless it's scripted. 

Mike, you need to get powers to ban people from this thread, plz.


----------



## Rated R™

I'm marking for all the WWE stars going on Brock's nuts on their Twitter page, Brock could care less or does he really care?

Who knows? It's just funny with Shane Helms, Matt Hardy being all like WWE is not a joke with a former star like Brock pounding Mir's ass.


----------



## El Conquistador

Rated R™ said:


> I'm marking for all the WWE stars going on Brock's nuts on their Twitter page, Brock could care less or does he really care?
> 
> Who knows? It's just funny with Shane Helms, Matt Hardy being all like WWE is not a joke with a former star like Brock pounding Mir's ass.


go back to vBookie plz


----------



## Josh

Go away, Rated R.


----------



## Rated R™




----------



## Guest

I hate FAKE wwe actors


----------



## Josh




----------



## SteveMania

Cool_Dude90 said:


> The vast majority of the athletes in UFC touch gloves at the beginning and congratulate each other at the end. It's not too much to ask for sportsmanship.



It's purist shit like this that annoys me. Obviously Brock's post-fight tongue isn't everyone's cup of tea, that's a given, but some of us can do without the constant respect, honor and dignity hoopla that MMA wasn't built on.

This is combat sports, and if there's room for a hero like Fedor, there's just as much room for an antagonist like Lesnar.


----------



## TKOK

SteveMania said:


> It's purist shit like this that annoys me. Obviously Brock's post-fight tongue isn't everyone's cup of tea, that's a given, but some of us can do without the constant respect, honor and dignity hoopla that MMA wasn't built on.
> 
> This is combat sports, and if there's room for a hero like Fedor, there's just as much room for an antagonist like Lesnar.


I'm a purist most of the time when it comes to that stuff. but didn't have a problem with Brock.


----------



## legioXIII

TheManWithThePlan said:


> I hate FAKE wwe actors


I know right... look at those fake punches that Lesnar throws, and that fake blood one Mir's cheek. Shit's soooooooo fake...


----------



## luminaire

Sounds like Paul Heyman still has a hand in Lesnar's career.

Great promo! MMA needs a heel. Fidor vs. Lesnar will be earth-shattering.

And to everyone bitching about his antics: Shut up. Mike Tyson was worse.


----------



## Cano

Dave Meltzer on Brock Lesnars actions.

http://www.f4wonline.com/content/view/9918/



> A ton of interesting reaction to last night. I'm going to give my old boxing speech with a little bit of a twist. Anyone who has ripped on every athlete who at times shows unsportsmanlike like behavior can say anything they want about Brock Lesnar and that's fine. For those who think that it is going to mean more people will tune out UFC than people he has hooked as fans who want to see him get beat, you are probably as dead wrong as the people who said the same thing about Ali. For those who think Lesnar was a disgrace to the UFC for doing WWE antics, read a real history lesson of how the sport got popular. Ken Shamrock and Royce Gracie doing WWE interviews, and the funny thing is nobody was more arrogant on his interviews than Gracie, but he was small and beat big guys at first so he backed it up and became the first legend. Shamrock and Tito in 2002 saved UFC when it was one step from death. Did they save it because they were the top two fighters in the world on that night and all these sports fans wanted to pay to find out who was really No. 1?
> 
> No. They saved it because they went on "Best Damn Sports Show Period" and cut pro wrestling promos on each other and with no television at all, 150,000 people bought their PPV match, and the UFC owners realized that there was potential in this money losing outfit.
> 
> The real history that all the UFC historical retrospectives left out, was that it was the TV shows the two weeks before the Leben vs. Koscheck fight on Ultimate Fighter that was the real building blocks for the success of the sport, not the Griffin and Bonnar fight as has been reported in many places over the past week. Leben vs. Koscheck in a taped match in front of a dozen people in a warehouse like gym drew a higher rating than Griffin and Bonnar did.
> 
> In no way do I want to diminish that Griffin-Bonnar was the perfect fight on the perfect night and in the long-term helped more, because they delivered the great fight as opposed to just the great hype that delivered television ratings, but disappointed in the end. What was Matt Serra before Montreal? What was Frank Mir and Michael Bisping this past week? Play some tapes of Ali's promos for Frazier.
> 
> There are a lot of very good reasons not to like Brock Lesnar. But whatever media and Hardcore backlash there is against him, which admittedly is some of the most entertaining stuff in a long time, is because he's a former WWE wrestler, not for anything he did. Tank Abbott flipped off fans, and said he was sexually aroused when watching a replay of his match with Paul Varelans. Was Lesnar doing it anymore than Tito Ortiz and his Gay Mezger is my bitch T-shirt, or his grave digging, and take Ortiz out of the history of this sport (and some people are attempting to do that as we speak), and 2006's records never exist. Take 2006 out of the sport's history and you're at a completely different level of interest, media acceptance and CBS, Showtime, and others never get into this game in the first place. The most important fight in getting mainstream interest was a crap third fight with Ortiz and Shamrock. Buy rates mean something to company profitability, but in the media world, ratings are king, because it's a world they understand. What very slowly got the mainstream media into MMA, and as Dana White likes to remind me, took me from one place in life to another, is the media couldn't deny the ratings of the Ortiz-Shamrock match in 2006 on Spike when in 18-34 males it beat several games of that year's World Series. Was that the two best fighters in the world vying to see who was really No. 1? No, it was just a match that the two combatants and the promotion made people want to see more than any other match up to that point in history. And those viewers seeing that crap fight were so turned off by it, that a few months later, when the natural build led to Ortiz vs. Chuck Liddell, the company's bank account grew like never before.
> 
> We watched people piss in beds and piss in fruit and jack off on sushi, and guess what, more people still watched last night's PPV than any non-boxing event in history most likely. But some guy cutting a WWE-style promo, which Frank Mir and Michael Bisping both did better than he did on television over the past week, is going to turn off more people than he turns on. Hell, if guys in WWE were cutting WWE style promos as good as Mir, Bisping and Lesnar, WWE would be the one whose business would be turning around. When you actually think about the argument, it's almost absurd.
> 
> Could it hurt sanctioning in New York and Massachusetts? It's a weird world we live in and anything is possible. In a logical world, that punch Dan Henderson threw was 100 times worse, but you never know how things can mushroom. But I'm guessing it will have no effect. But you never know.
> 
> If you are consistent in your beliefs, that's cool. If you're a reactionary fool on this one, calm down and look at the world, and sports in general. When boxing people say what Lesnar did was worse than anything Mike Tyson did, I'm baffled. Did he bite a man's ear off? Did he threaten to eat any children? He cut the best and most talked about promo of his life and what will be the single most talked about promo of the year. And that's bad? Why, because he came from WWE? Why don't they blame the University of Minnesota while we're at it. Is anyone aware of how Lesnar acted as the U of M wrestling matches during his junior and senior year when they had dual meets against the other powers and fans booed him out of the small gyms? Dana White can say Lesnar was acting, and he has to, but he was just being himself, ratcheted up a few notches, because he is in the sports business, which is why he trained his ass off. But he's in the entertainment business, which is why 1 million or more people plucked down $45 last night.
> 
> Why is he now the biggest PPV draw in the world since Oscar De La Hoya is now retired? And by the way, when Oscar De La Hoya set his record two years ago, answer this question: Was the reason he set the record because he had an adversary who was or wasn't playing a villain role on purpose to drum up interest in his match?
> 
> Because Lesnar became a celebrity from WWE, and because of that, a lot of people like paying to see him fight, either to beat people up, or to get beat up. Who drew more new fans to the sport this past year, St. Pierre, Anderson Silva, Fedor or Lesnar?
> 
> Some great athletes really aren't nice guys. But that doesn't diminish them as athletes, nor hurt their sport one iota. In the plethora of stories, how many people mentioned how many new fans Lesnar has made for UFC with his fight with Mir and fight with Couture getting hundreds of thousands of first-time buyers? One of the key reasons UFC 100 is going to set records and has already started setting them even before the first PPV returns have come in, is because Brock Lesnar came from WWE and he can really fight. Guess what? The fact that some people look their noses up or have nervous breakdowns about the latter part of the statement is exactly the emotional reaction that makes him so valuable to the sport in the first place. No, it's not the WWE. You have to really be able to fight.
> 
> What Lesnar did by ripping on Bud Lite, particularly come so soon after the Dana White/Loretta Hunt deal, was absolutely bad for the company. That's the companies leading sponsor, and if I was Dana White, I'd be furious over that one. That was stupid, but I doubt Lesnar was aware of the White/Hunt thing and how everything went down from that. He was just trying to be funny, and actually, if it wasn't the lead sponsor and the timing wasn't absolutely horrible, it would have been funny. Hell, that was the one thing he said that almost the entire crowd cheered and laughed at live. But that line also had zero impact on fans paying money to see him beaten the next time he fights.
> 
> But for every MMA fan who criticizes Lesnar's behavior as bad for the sport, it was not even within an earshot of the two worst things of this past week. Just in the last few days, what did Quinton Jackson do a reporter? And then the professional fighter as opposed to a blowhard pro wrestler nearly got into a fight with another fighter at the show last night? Has Lesnar ever got in a situation while at ringside at a UFC show that he ever nearly came to blows with someone? And it's not like Jackson had a spotless track record over the last year. Or what if Lesnar did what Dan Henderson did, which was something a whole lot more significant?
> 
> But it got nowhere near the reaction. It's all about emotion and frame of reference. GSP is a babyface that people wanted to see win, and they were happy to see him do the right game plan to achieve his victory. Dan Henderson was there to shut up a loudmouth Brit who was obviously playing a role. And he shut him up, and then shut him up once time extra for bad measure. Lesnar was a heel people wanted to see lose, and were furious to see him succeeding with a game plan that was working. All of those elements were part of the emotions of the night. The goal, in the end, is to make people care.
> 
> The history of what has drawn the biggest PPV numbers, what made the sport and saved the sport is a lesson very much worth examining for anyone arguing about what is good or bad for the future of the sport. That duality of the reaction of the crowd live, and a large percentage of those who complained about Lesnar's tactics (but not all), says something pretty significant about MMA and its fan base.
> 
> That's not even a bad thing. But it's simply accepting the truth of what all of this is, as oppose


Very well put.


----------



## Myers

I didn't have a problem with what lesnar said last night, though it did feel like I was watching smackdown last night. I was just waiting for him to get back into the octagon and F5 Mir to get more heel heat; but in all seriousness, it's rare to see the winner in mma to lash out like that after the match. Shamrock/Ortiz, Ortiz/Liddell, and even Hughes/Serra were all gracious to each other after there feuds ended. So maybe this will cause more people to tune in because they want to see lesnar dominate or see him lose.


----------



## SteveMania

Meltzer is actually one of the better MMA journalists and it's not WWE fans-cum-MMA gurus that think so. Any hate for him actually goes to out the more ignorant of the elitist retards who have decided that they don't like him because he covers pro-wrestling as well as MMA.

Great article by the way.


----------



## wwetna1

His old peers loved it: credit-pwpix

Several WWE and TNA stars have sounded off their opinions on Brock Lesnar’s victory last night at UFC 100, including Matt Morgan and Bobby Lashley who were in attendance. Here are some quotes:


> Jeremy Borash: “Brock is a strong heel. Take it from yours truly... Minnesotans are tough. Might try some MMA. I could destroy that nerdy Bruce Buffer.”
> 
> Matt Hardy: "Yeah Brock! Reppin' the toughness of "WWE" guys by making Mir & the non-believers eat their words! We popped HUGE 4 your post fight promo!"
> 
> Matt Morgan: “God, I wanna punch every mma fan in here right now!! To all Lesnsr haters: suck on that! Mir ran his mouth, Brock shut him up.”
> 
> Bobby Lashley: “WWE star Brock Lesnar won by brutual ground and pound!”
> 
> Samoa Joe: “I just made so much money Two minutes ago it hurts. There you go Brock baby way to bring it home.”
> 
> Shane “Hurricane“ Helms: "Mir, what do you think of Pro Wrestlers now after getting your ass handed to you and getting beat in a completely one-sided fight!"


Jim Ross has posted a new blog on his official website. Below are highlights:



> - The Brock Lesnar- Frank Mir fight ended as I predicted and that was if Lesnar did not make any careless mistakes early because he was too emotionally charged that Brock would dominate Mir. That's exactly what happened.
> 
> - Lesnar is a beast and when fighting at a well conditioned 280ish is too much man for most in MMA to physically match up. Mir put on a positive, competitive face in hope perhaps of PO'ing Lesnar between the first and second round but one has to wonder if it was a case of Mir trying to convince himself that he still had a legit shot at winning. Mir's a tough hombre and a great talker who lost no respect in the MMA world with his performance on Saturday night.
> 
> - Lesnar's post match, unscripted remarks did not completely surpirse me. Those that do not personally know Lesnar as do I need to understand that his level of intensity and fury is scary. Brock has said many things in private conversations that I have been a part of that would make one do a double take. He is an intimidating, emotional jock who has been known for speaking first and thinking later. I don't think Brock is an inherently evil person whatsoever but his level of competitiveness can be dangerous. It's like Brock "moonsaulting" at Wrestlemania 19 in Seattle against Kurt Angle when being advised not to prior to the bout. Lesnar was told that men his size don't do top rope Moonsaults which was the wrong thing to say to the former NCAA All American and National Champion. Lesnar came close to tragically ending his athletic career that night while defying logic and doing what others told him that he could not do.


----------



## legioXIII

wwetna1 said:


> His old peers loved it: credit-pwpix


lol you think Brock is embarrassed to be associated with these guys (except for Lashley)?


----------



## Rated R™

legioXIII said:


> lol you think Brock is embarrassed to be associated with these guys (except for Lashley)?


That's what I meant to say earlier but did't go too well with the two people.

I love Jr's BBQ, he puts it amazingly, Meltzer's article is Fab, puts it all fantastically.


----------



## SteveMania

*Facepalm*

Brock's not a pro 'rassler, he's a Mixed Martial Artist that has outstanding collegiate accolades long before he ever flirted with sports entertainment. He isn't 'repping the toughness of WWE guys', that's just plain fucking absurd. Aside from Jake Hager (who I think would be a hell of a prospect if he ever made the jump), there isn't anyone that could ever come close to reaching Brock's level in the WWE or TNA.


----------



## Rated R™

Try telling that to Kurt. :side:


----------



## legioXIII

SteveMania said:


> *Facepalm*
> 
> Brock's not a pro 'rassler, he's a Mixed Martial Artist that has outstanding collegiate accolades long before he ever flirted with sports entertainment. He isn't 'repping the toughness of WWE guys', that's just plain fucking absurd. Aside from Jake Hager (who I think would be a hell of a prospect if he ever made the jump), there isn't anyone that could ever come close to reaching Brock's level in the WWE or TNA.


I find it funny that Matt Hardy said that, as if he is in Brock Lesnar's league or something. Even during Lesnar's debut in the WWE he absolutely destroyed Hardy. 

Also on another note, you don't think Kozlov could go full contact again? I'd say, ditch the WWE, cut some weight, get back up to speed with his *****, work on his Judo. We'll make ourselves a makeshift Fedor for the UFC. :lmao


----------



## Jon Staley

Thank you, Racing UK. 100 was excellent, especially GSP's win and Bisping's loss. Loved it. Lesnar's promo was fucking ace.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dana said today on ESPN that the winner of Carwin/Velasquez gets the next title shot.


----------



## Role Model

That's really positive news, far more interesting than seeing Brock against Nog/Randy.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

-Mystery- said:


> Dana said today on ESPN that the winner of Carwin/Velasquez gets the next title shot.


Great newws, Carwin has heavy hands and is closer to Brock's weight that Cain so I hope he can take this. I'd love to see Carwin/Brock.


----------



## Dark Church

I won't be shocked if he changes his tune if Nog wins. I really want a Brock/Carwin fight though so hopefully he sticks with it. He also said Henderson "could be" the next contender now. That makes me think that if Maia beats Marquardt he will get the next shot since it is a fresh matchup.


----------



## MITB

Good article form Meltzer but I don't agree with him criticizing Brock for his Bud Lite comments. All he said was he that he was gonna drink a different brand because Bud didn't offer him enough money - is that really so bad?? He has no obligation to a sponsor that has nothing to do with him. Fighters are sponsored independantly and if the UFC wants their _employees_ to promote brands then they damn well better cough up the money.

On a different but still Lesnar related note, I really don't see anyone beating Brock anytime soon. Sure Carwin has punch power and Fedor has all-round skills but I think Lesnar is just too dominant. Look back in this thread and you'll find I said, in response to the Mir fight, Lesnar's ability to dictate where the fight happens is crucial. And that's true against *any* HW in the world right now.

Brock would beat Carwin and Fedor. That's right, *Brock would GnP Fedor into defeat*. He's just too big, too quick, too supreme an athlete, too devastating a striker and too supreme a wrestler - how on earth people say he has no skill or he's not legit, absolutely beggars belief.

It's funny, with all the MMA anti-WWE/pro-wrestler brigade hating on Lesnar, the only man I can see having the potential (and it is only that) to beat him is Bobby Lashley.

Irony. Gotta love it.


----------



## Jon Staley

I really liked Cain in his fight at 99, so if he fights Brock it'd be great. Whether he'd be ready for it or not, I'm not sure. I guess we'll see if he beats Carwin.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> I won't be shocked if he changes his tune if Nog wins. I really want a Brock/Carwin fight though so hopefully he sticks with it. He also said Henderson "could be" the next contender now. That makes me think that if Maia beats Marquardt he will get the next shot since it is a fresh matchup.


Problem is though that neither Maia or Silva are draws so the better business fight is of course Henderson/Silva II. It just depends on when they wanna have Silva defend the title. Silva/Maia could work if it happens in December though.


----------



## Dark Church

Silva/Maia would need another great bout with it and Rashad/Rampage would work.


----------



## Myers

From Shane's Carwin's personal site:: 



> “I cannot say I was surprised by anything that night other then Brock’s reaction to beating a very tough Frank Mir. Frank is a legend and a great guy who got out powered not out classed. The sponsor issue, you need to talk to your manager not the fans or Dana. The flipping off of the fans that just lined your pocket with millions of dollars is just LAME. He may be a Champion but he has a long ways to go before he earns the respect of a Champion. The fans are why we do this Brock, this sport is not about fat paychecks and drama it is about hard work and sacrifice for a shot to do what you did last night. It doesn’t matter how much money you make if you can’t earn your peers respect and the respect and love of the greatest sporting fans in the world. We have no scripts in this sport, no pre-determined earning amount and no pre-determined outcomes. It doesn’t matter if you win or lose it matters how you win or lose…. This is the greatest sport int he world and most of the athletes in it deserve the love and respect they get and some just dont get it. From leaving the venue all the way to the Airport I have had fans of the sport ask me to take out Brock Lesnar for them. The thing is I have a very tough fight ahead of me that IMO is every bit as tough and talented as Brock … we are at the top of the HWT division and anyone we fight moving forward is going to be a real test. Cain is nothing short of a super athlete with amazing wrestling and he trains with one of the best camps in the country. I am sure Joe Silva told Cain the same thing he told us, winner gets the title shot. Cain is not looking past me he is looking right at me as the person that is in his way from potentially one of the greatest opportunities of his life and mine. I have said what I have to say about Brock. He will make sure the world knows who he is and what he is all about. I ask that you my fans and the fans of Cain give this fight its due. You would never see two rising undefeated stars put together in Boxing so enjoy this fight. Two warriors with wills to win and the skills to do so are going to show those watching UFC 104 what the future of the sport will look like.”


I Like brock lesnar, but I want to see carwin knock him out. Let the hype begin.

I wouldn't be surprised if the try Wanderlai/Henderson again now that Wandy moved down to middleweight and give Maia/Marquardt the title shot.


----------



## -Mystery-

My problem is though Henderon probably deserves the shot more than Marquardt or Maia. I mean he literally dismantled Bisping and beat Franklin in January. Those are two hugely quality wins.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Well, no matter what takes place at UFC 104, if they sign Fedor, the next shot is his. But of the two, I'd like to see Carwin in there, especially with the blatant sympathetic babyface blog he posted.

The problem with Henderson/Wandy is that Hendo has stated many times that he's moving back to Light Heavyweight if he doesn't get the next title shot against Anderson Silva. While I think Maia is the more interesting of the two, both men getting shots pushes a potential Silva/GSP fight off the map...possibly for good. But it may come to that.

Of course this is all nuts anyway if Barnett and/or Marquardt win next month.

I've not seen much talk so far about Silva/Griffin. Does anyone believe Forrest can take Spider down?


----------



## -Mystery-

You can never count Griffin out so I definitely think he has a chance against Silva, definitely the best chance since Henderson at taking him down. Griffin's best chance to win is via decision though.


----------



## SteveMania

Carwin hits like a truck, but in terms of sound fundamental striking, Cain is far more developed offensively and defensively both are still quite rudimentary. Cain getting dropped by Kongo is not indicative of having a poor chin, in fact the ability to recover as quickly as he did is a testament to having a stout beard to begin with. Carwin hits harder than Kongo, but I'm still not sold that he'll put Cain away, especially if Cain continues to improve at his current rate. 

By MMA standards, Brock and Carwin are still extremely green when it comes to progression and mechanics of their striking. They both have power in abundance, but technically aren't anywhere near great. 

I don't give Carwin great odds against Lesnar because he doesn't possess the same physical gifts/athleticism, isn't as big, strong, explosive, or have a fast enough punch and on paper (which doesn't always correlate in MMA) isn't the better wrestler. 

The sole advantage Griffin possesses over Anderson is size. His wrestling is probably good enough to score a few takedowns, but after that he'll find himself between a rock and a hard place when he realizes that he's your typical run-of-the-mill striker in comparison to Silva. 

If Griffin cut his teeth a tried to grind out an active top game for three rounds, it's still an incredibly tall order because just getting inside of Anderson's range comes with consequence.


----------



## -Mystery-

:lmao

Idiots on ESPN are making a big deal about Lesnar's comment about his wife. I guess you aren't allowed to say you're gonna have sex with your wife anymore.


----------



## WillTheBloody

-Mystery- said:


> :lmao
> 
> Idiots on ESPN are making a big deal about Lesnar's comment about his wife. I guess you aren't allowed to say you're gonna have sex with your wife anymore.


Actually, all he said was that he "might even get on his wife tonight." That could be anything.

Maybe she gives good piggyback rides.....


----------



## JBLoser

I'm surprised there's been so much talk about it on ESPN today. It's started off almost everyone of their daily shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

Because Lesnar's UNPROFESSIONAL~!!!

The people talking about UFC know nothing about it. They should probably just be quiet.


----------



## legioXIII

I think when it's all said and done, Brock Lesnar can be best described by Emperor Tiberius:

"Let them hate us, so long as they fear us."


----------



## Word

People still moaning about his reaction? Bet you weren't like this when Mike Tyson went all psycho and eat human flesh. People need to get over the fact that Lesnar isn't in kayfabe.


----------



## peers

MITB said:


> Lesnar's ability to dictate where the fight happens is crucial. And that's true against *any* HW in the world right now.
> 
> Brock would beat Carwin and Fedor. That's right, *Brock would GnP Fedor into defeat*. He's just too big, too quick, too supreme an athlete, too devastating a striker and too supreme a wrestler - how on earth people say he has no skill or he's not legit, absolutely beggars belief.
> 
> It's funny, with all the MMA anti-WWE/pro-wrestler brigade hating on Lesnar, the only man I can see having the potential (and it is only that) to beat him is Bobby Lashley.


Are you fucking serious? You think Lashley has more potential of beating Lesnar than Fedor?

Have you _seen_ Fedor fight? Considering Lesnar had trouble controlling Couture, you can bet he's going to struggle with Fedor. Not to mention Fedor is far more dangerous off his back than Mir. Fedor has a great chin and is the best there is at capitalizing on opponents mistakes.

But I mean... Bobby Lashley... Really?


----------



## MITB

peers said:


> Are you fucking serious? You think Lashley has more potential of beating Lesnar than Fedor?
> 
> Have you _seen_ Fedor fight? Considering Lesnar had trouble controlling Couture, you can bet he's going to struggle with Fedor. Not to mention Fedor is far more dangerous off his back than Mir. Fedor has a great chin and is the best there is at capitalizing on opponents mistakes.
> 
> But I mean... Bobby Lashley... Really?


I don't mean Lashley has more chance of beating Lesnar as of right now, I mean Lashley has the potential to in the future. Bobby has the same physical gifts Brock has and with it the best chance to negate Lesnar's offence.

Of course I've seen Fedor fight, I'm not a UFC nuthugger, but he has never fought someone like Brock. I don't care how dangerous he is off his back, when Brock's resting that 280lb+ frame square on your chest (like he did to Mir, learning from his mistakes in the previous fight I may add) and giving you no room to manoeuvre, it's just not gonna matter.

The fact is the best thing that ever happened to Brock was Mir tapping him. He will not let that happen again. Clearly Fedor is a better fighter all-round than Mir but Lesnar would still dictate where the fight takes place because Fedor ain't taking him down.

All I'm saying with Lashley is a few wins down the line, with a step up in opposition, and his raw materials would give him a better shot than any other HW and I truly believe that. Don't make out like it's not possible because it ain't no different to what Lesnar's doing right now. Being a rookie won't mean shit against Lesnar.


----------



## SteveMania

peers said:


> Not to mention Fedor is far more dangerous off his back than Mir.



No he isn't.

That's a common belief by most but Fedor's guard is not that much better than Mir's and you also have to take into account that Fedor is smaller of the two, which would make it that much harder for him to create space against a gorilla and a positional freak like Lesnar.

People still underrate Brock as nothing more than a gargantuan with no technique. Controlling Mir on the ground in the manner that he did - where Mir was unable to regain guard after Lesnar passed to half - speaks highly to Brock's positional ability and control over a guy who works his magic on the ground. He has fantastic control and is extremely hard to buck. Obviously most of the autistic hardcore crowd will oppose that stance, but there's no denying that Brock is a completely different match-up than anyone Fedor has fought.


----------



## KingKicks

WillTheBloody said:


> I've not seen much talk so far about Silva/Griffin. Does anyone believe Forrest can take Spider down?


Even though I don't think it will happen, I would really mark for Forrest being the man to beat Silva.

But as Mystery said, if it did happen it would have to be by decision.


----------



## tbwinsbo6

You would think that Griffin has to dominate to get a decision his way.


----------



## Myers

Once Barnett/Fedor happens, I think we will have a better idea about where brock and fedor stand in the division. Fedor didn't look as quick in his fight against AA, and was losing the first part of that round. He is a well disciplined fighter who has fought freaks before but no one that big with great wrestling and good striking. I think that fight is a guarantee if fedor gets past barnett. I could see Dana wanting to bring him in just so he can give him his first legitimate loss in MMA. Not to mention the HUGE buyrate they would generate.

I also think that forrest has a good chance if he takes him down and controls him for 3 rounds, much like henderson did in the first round against his fight with silva; but like already mentioned, forrest will have to get inside on a very dangerous striker.


----------



## SteveMania

The UFC could put all the mustard they want on that fight and it still won't make up for that fact that Fedor isn't a top draw. Fedor/Lindland only did 19k and if you look at Yarenoka/Bodog/Inoki Bam-Ba-Ye, they tried to build their model around Fedor and were unsuccessful because he hasn't attracted as much attention as people think.

Fedor/Lesnar only seems huge in philosophy, but if numbers are any indication, it won't be as big a deal given Fedor's track record.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Man, I'm sick of non-MMA fans speaking of MMA.

Whether it's on this forum, or in the public eye. It's killing me.


----------



## MITB

Mikey Damage said:


> Man, I'm sick of non-MMA fans speaking of MMA.
> 
> Whether it's on this forum, or in the public eye. It's killing me.


Thing is, it's only gonna get worse.:sad:


----------



## SteveMania

You're always going to see new fans no matter what, and obviously UFC 100 broke the barrier by bringing in a bunch of new spectators.

That's not what bothers me. It's the constant struggle of new fans that don't understand the sport, trying to make this hypocritical 'honor', 'real fighter', 'martial art' bullshit appear more than it is. The newer fans are mostly TMA geeks that think MMA was built on all of that hoopla.

While I'm not a Lesnar fan per se, he's growing on me because I took his post-fight rant for what it was. A good way to draw heat from the crowd and sell more tickets and PPVs in the future, and, most importantly, funny as hell. 

If you lose the absurd notion that MMA somehow completely transcends the inherent barbarity in two men standing in a cage physically beating one another for money and take it for what it is; that is two highly skilled athletes who are like anyone else in the sense that some are jerks and some aren't, you can find characters like Lesnar, Tito, Tank and fighters of the more brash sort to be entertaining, which incidentally is what they're aiming for. In a nutshell, this ain't Mr. Miyagi's karate class at the local McDojo, it's prizefighting and oftentimes the sort of people who opt to do it for a living aren't very nice and really, they don't have to be. 

For some reason our society hasn't decided that boxers, another group of people who beat one another over the head for money, need to be nice and instead often expect them to be snarling, menacing caricatures of a normal human. Yet when MMA fans, people who pay money to watch said people beat one another bloody, see a fighter who shows the least bit of disrespect or animosity towards an opponent they pull the morality card. 

Well, here's a lesson you can learn from Nick Diaz; 'We fight in a cage, throw elbows. There's no such thing as bad for the sport nowadays. It's not my part to worry about what's good and bad for the sport. I'm just trying to keep my teeth in my mouth.' From its inception, fighters in the UFC have demonstrated classless behavior from holding chokes too long to repeatedly punching a guy in the nuts to sticking fingers in cuts to claiming sexual arousal at the sight of a guy who was punched into a state that resembled death. None of this is classy and it was all happening long before Brock ever thought about strapping on the 4 oz gloves, so to pretend that the history of MMA is filled with dignified, bowing, mystical martial artists and is now being overtaken by pro wrestlers with no respect for the game is to live in a fantasy world. It's to deny the fact that deep down, without all the trappings of a glorious athletic competition between honorable sportsmen, you just like to watch two alpha males beat the living shit out of one another. As Rogan would say, it's just left over monkey shit in your DNA.


----------



## -Mystery-

> Maybe it was because, at 6-foot-3, 263 pounds, Shane Carwin is nearly the same size as, and actually has bigger meat hooks than, Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Maybe it was just a savvy promotional move for Carwin, an unbeaten, top contender for Lesnar’s Ultimate Fighting Championship heavyweight belt.
> 
> Or maybe the “Colossus from Colorado” really was so outraged at Lesnar’s antics at UFC 100 he couldn’t contain himself.
> 
> Whatever it was, Carwin pulled no punches on his personal blog, hammering Lesnar for taunting a fallen opponent, tossing middle fingers at the Mandalay Bay Events Center crowd in Las Vegas and acting like anything but a respectful champion Saturday. After a stern talking to by UFC president Dana White, Lesnar apologized for his actions. Carwin was apparently unmoved (he didn’t return a message seeking comment).
> 
> “The flipping off of the fans that just lined your pocket with millions of dollars is just LAME,” Carwin wrote. “He may be a champion but he has a long ways to go before he earns the respect of a champion.”
> 
> It got better, with the old school Carwin, who sports an 11-0 record, lecturing Lesnar like he was a little boy.
> 
> “The fans are why we do this Brock, this sport is not about fat paychecks and drama. It is about hard work and sacrifice for a shot to do what you did [Saturday] night. It doesn’t matter how much money you make if you can’t earn your peers respect and the respect and love of the greatest sporting fans in the world.
> 
> “Every autograph I give, every hand I shake I am thankful that you give me the opportunity to be a part of your world. This is the greatest sport in the world and most of the athletes in it deserve the love and respect they get and some just don’t get it.”
> 
> The mechanical engineer wasn’t done yet. Next up, a shot at Lesnar’s pro wrestling background.
> 
> “We have no scripts in this sport, no pre-determined earning amount and no pre-determined outcomes. It doesn’t matter if you win or lose; it matters how you win or lose.”
> 
> And to think Lesnar couldn’t deal with Frank Mir making fun of his jiu-jitsu defense (which was once, admittedly, weak). This alone will fuel him through a long Minnesota winter of training. And who knows what else Carwin has in him?
> 
> Carwin takes on Cain Velasquez (6-0) in October at UFC 104 in Los Angeles. The winner gets a shot at Lesnar for the title, White has announced.
> 
> If it’s Carwin (no small feat against the excellent Velasquez) then this wouldn’t just be an intriguing fight, but suddenly a personal one. Carwin, like Lesnar, is a former collegiate wrestling champion. They’re about the same size; although Carwin’s massive 5-XL gloves are actually two sizes larger than Lesnar’s. It’s one reason none of Carwin’s opponents have lasted past the middle of the first round.
> 
> Which is good because the indomitable way Lesnar has looked of late, it’s going to take a special mix of size, speed and skill to challenge him. And he’s only getting better.
> 
> Carwin doesn’t sound concerned. Not about Lesnar and not about rattling his cage. His rip job will be appreciated in traditional mixed martial arts, where discipline and respect for an opponent is still paramount.
> 
> Since arriving from pro wrestling, Lesnar has expressed little concern for such things. That’s his right and it’ll earn him plenty of supporters who love every second of it. If he wants to sneer and snarl, if he wants postfight interviews complete with sponsor bashing, cheesy histrionics and juvenile statements, there’s only one way to stop him.
> 
> “From leaving the venue all the way to the airport I have had fans of the sport ask me to take out Brock Lesnar for them,” Carwin wrote.
> 
> The UFC will focus on pursuing the world’s No. 1 heavyweight, Fedor Emelianenko (30-1), who is approaching his final contracted fight with the UFC’s rival promotion, Affliction. That takes place Aug. 1 in Anaheim, Calif.
> 
> “We’ll end up getting that deal done and then we’ll do Brock vs. Fedor and we’ll do a huge fight,” White said.
> 
> Time will tell on that. In the interim, a contender is waiting to earn his shot and then possibly take the trash talk to a whole new level. That’s what Brock Lesnar has brought to the UFC, visceral reactions all around.
> 
> Some loathe him. Some love him. Everyone wants to see what happens next, a string of big pay-per-view cards almost all but assured.
> 
> Now here comes a sizeable challenger, issuing preemptive blog posts and lectures to the champion on sportsmanship, humility and class.
> 
> Shane Carwin is itching for a fight. You can rest assured, after this, Big Brock will be too.


Oh no, a feud's brewing in the UFC. TOO MUCH LIKE PRO WRESTLING~!!!



> Despite what he calls extreme opposition, and despite the recent headaches caused by the country's top fight executives meddling in Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic's relationship with the organization, Dana White said the Ultimate Fighting Championship is heading to Japan.
> 
> To date the organization has hosted just four events in the country, the most recent of which was "UFC 29: Defense of the Belts," held in Tokyo eight-and-a-half years ago.
> 
> Although "dirty, sneaky, bad guys in Japan" allegedly don't want him there, White said they'll need "to kill me" to keep him out.
> 
> Japan has long been a hotbed for mixed martial arts, and despite the UFC's move overseas, the organization hasn't hosted a recent event in the country. White said the current fiasco with Filipovic is proof of just how far some people will go to sabotage the organization.
> 
> Last month, Filipovic, a former star of the Japanese-based PRIDE Fighting Championships, returned from a yearlong separation from the UFC to fight at UFC 99. Prior to the victory over Mostapha Al Turk, White and Filipovic hosted a conference call with reporters. "Cro Cop" said he considered his first stint in the UFC, which included back-to-back losses to Gabriel Gonzaga and Cheick Kongo, a "black mark" on his career and that he wanted to make a title run. White said he was so happy to have Filipovic back in the organization that they were doing a rare one-fight deal with the understanding a longer contract would be signed after the show.
> 
> However, on the day of UFC 99, reports out of Japan stated that Filipovic had agreed to a three-fight deal with the rival Japanese-based DREAM organization.
> 
> White went on the offensive and blasted Filipovic. Even as Filipovic returned home and assured White the reports were untrue, a DREAM executive told USA Today the promotion had, in fact, signed the fighter to a deal.
> 
> It turned out to be untrue, White said, and as MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) reported last week, Filipovic is now slated to fight Junior Dos Santos in September at UFC 103.
> 
> "Some sneaky, bad [expletive] goes on with the fight guys in Japan all the time, and I think that's what happened there," White said on Saturday. "The day of the fight – the day 'Cro Cop' is fighting for me. How dirty is that? Tell me that's not dirty. And it wasn't true. They do that [expletive] all the time, man."
> 
> White said the opposition from a select few is hurting the country as a whole.
> 
> "Here's what's sad," White said. "There's a huge fight market in Japan. There are fans over there who want this, but there's some shady [expletive] people over there that keep it from happening. They know who they are, and they don't want the UFC to come to Japan, and that's a fact."
> 
> Will that opposition keep the UFC from venturing to Japan.
> 
> "They're going to have to kill me," White said. "That's where they're going to have to do. We're coming there no matter what. We're coming there. We're going to break through this thing. We're going to get past these dirty, sneaky, bad guys in Japan, and we're going to make it happen.
> 
> "If I don't get killed over in Japan, I'll be [expletive] amazed when I go ever there. I'll be amazed."
> 
> The UFC purchased PRIDE in 2007 during a time when the organization was plagued with financial difficulties and rumors of a potential tie to the Japanese mob. Initially, UFC officials stated they planned to continue running events under the PRIDE banner. However, no show ever took place.
> 
> "We brought PRIDE to keep PRIDE running," White said. "But that wasn't their plan over there. That was their plan when they were sitting across a table from us telling us when we were buying it, but they had other plans. They can shut things off and basically do whatever they want over there."
> 
> White isn't sure exactly when the UFC will return to Japan, but he said he knows there's a fan base there and he's going to reach it, though he expects plenty of obstacles on the way.
> 
> "Remember how huge the Japanese market was five, six, seven years ago?" White said. "It was huge. The people were loving it over there. Boom. It's just gone. It's a handful of people who control it over there. A handful of people that control it, and it's a hard place to navigate through. Even now when we're not in Japan and we go after a guy like Mirko – and on the day of my fight when he's fighting in my show – they come out and start making allegations like that and that he's signed a deal and everyone heard it and everybody knew about it.
> 
> "It's just craziness."


Dana's a fucking crazy man, but he owns.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Carwin has stepped up to the plate as the babyface hero lol - I'm loving all this bollox with Brock and the haters etc... I think it's great!

I don't like Brock in the slightest, I guess I could be considered a Frank Mir "Mark". Yet I'm sitting back with a cold one, loving every second of this strange new saga unfold.


----------



## Nicky Flash

I'm just starting to get into UFC, when does it air on tv and what channel?


----------



## -Mystery-

The Swick/Kampmann winner gets the next crack at GSP.


----------



## Rated R™

Skill said:


> I'm just starting to get into UFC, when does it air on tv and what channel?


It's on Spike TV, check the listings on their Site.

The Main Event matches and what not air on Saturday PPV's rather than the normal Sundays, PPV's are every month and so.


----------



## legioXIII

SteveMania said:


> You're always going to see new fans no matter what, and obviously UFC 100 broke the barrier by bringing in a bunch of new spectators.
> 
> That's not what bothers me. It's the constant struggle of new fans that don't understand the sport, trying to make this hypocritical 'honor', 'real fighter', 'martial art' bullshit appear more than it is. The newer fans are mostly TMA geeks that think MMA was built on all of that hoopla.
> 
> While I'm not a Lesnar fan per se, he's growing on me because I took his post-fight rant for what it was. A good way to draw heat from the crowd and sell more tickets and PPVs in the future, and, most importantly, funny as hell.
> 
> If you lose the absurd notion that MMA somehow completely transcends the inherent barbarity in two men standing in a cage physically beating one another for money and take it for what it is; that is two highly skilled athletes who are like anyone else in the sense that some are jerks and some aren't, you can find characters like Lesnar, Tito, Tank and fighters of the more brash sort to be entertaining, which incidentally is what they're aiming for. In a nutshell, this ain't Mr. Miyagi's karate class at the local McDojo, it's prizefighting and oftentimes the sort of people who opt to do it for a living aren't very nice and really, they don't have to be.
> 
> For some reason our society hasn't decided that boxers, another group of people who beat one another over the head for money, need to be nice and instead often expect them to be snarling, menacing caricatures of a normal human. Yet when MMA fans, people who pay money to watch said people beat one another bloody, see a fighter who shows the least bit of disrespect or animosity towards an opponent they pull the morality card.
> 
> Well, here's a lesson you can learn from Nick Diaz; 'We fight in a cage, throw elbows. There's no such thing as bad for the sport nowadays. It's not my part to worry about what's good and bad for the sport. I'm just trying to keep my teeth in my mouth.' From its inception, fighters in the UFC have demonstrated classless behavior from holding chokes too long to repeatedly punching a guy in the nuts to sticking fingers in cuts to claiming sexual arousal at the sight of a guy who was punched into a state that resembled death. None of this is classy and it was all happening long before Brock ever thought about strapping on the 4 oz gloves, so to pretend that the history of MMA is filled with dignified, bowing, mystical martial artists and is now being overtaken by pro wrestlers with no respect for the game is to live in a fantasy world. It's to deny the fact that deep down, without all the trappings of a glorious athletic competition between honorable sportsmen, you just like to watch two alpha males beat the living shit out of one another. As Rogan would say, it's just left over monkey shit in your DNA.


Exactly, exactly this. But I think there is more to say about TMA geeks bad mouthing the UFC and Mixed Martial Arts in general. Most of it stems from the fact that many TMA's have be debunked so to speak as valid, useful forms of combat. They cling to whatever sense of superiority they have left and I guess there is a sense of moral superiority due to the nature of respect and devotion that they teach and is apparently lacking in this modern age of martial arts. But all that is just a facade to mask the fact that their art, and all the time they put into it have for the large part been wasted. This also has to do with the survival of some of the older arts. If I can take Muay Thai or BJJ for a two months and effectively destroy a black belt Aikidoka, who has probably being practicing for years and years, which would you choose if you were going to pick a martial art to study? 

However with that said, MMA and the UFC is not a secret club house. New fans are always welcome and the UFC cannot be to everyone what it is to hardcore fans. Maybe new fans want a true genuine expression of combat without the testosterone filled nonsense of Brock's comments. But to those people I say, 1) Brock is an exception to the rule, most fighters are very respectful decent people, Randy Couture seems like one of the nicest guys ever. 2) You are living in a dead age, where martial artists were the heroes of myth. This is simply not the case, most fighters today are here to make a living, support their families, not to fight out of some unshakable sense of honor. We do not live in a fairytale and the UFC is not the place to find it. 

But to those TMA geeks who can truly enjoy what they see in the octagon, whether it be skill or bravery, enjoy it. If you find inherent beauty in process of real combat (I know I do), good for you. But maybe your cringe at the blood and barbarity of it, that's fine too. Take away from it what you will and don't let old school UFC fans tell you how to enjoy this sport. They do not own it and their opinions are not inherently right just because they have been watching longer. 



Skill said:


> I'm just starting to get into UFC, when does it air on tv and what channel?


Spike TV has a lot of UFC stuff. Most of the live events are on PPV though. Usually one Saturday per month.


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> The Swick/Kampmann winner gets the next crack at GSP.


Fucking terrible. Even by MMA's chances, neither stands a real chance.

GSP could probably defeat them both in a handicap fight.



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Carwin has stepped up to the plate as the babyface hero lol - I'm loving all this bollox with Brock and the haters etc... I think it's great!
> 
> I don't like Brock in the slightest, I guess I could be considered a Frank Mir "Mark". Yet I'm sitting back with a cold one, loving every second of this strange new saga unfold.


You had a rough show, favorite fighters wise.

Simple solution. Become a GSP mark.

He doesn't lose.


According to Jose Aldo, Mike Brown vs Jose Aldo is finna happen in the next few months.

I'm hyped for this fight. This fight is near the top of my list of most anticipated fights in the 2009. Cannot wait.


----------



## MITB

Mikey Damage said:


> Fucking terrible. Even by MMA's chances, neither stands a real chance.
> 
> GSP could probably defeat them both in a handicap fight.


That's funny because it's true. Actually, seriously I think he could.

GSP to MW please, unless Jake shields signs.




Mikey Damage said:


> According to Jose Aldo, Mike Brown vs Jose Aldo is finna happen in the next few months.
> 
> I'm hyped for this fight. This fight is near the top of my list of most anticipated fights in the 2009. Cannot wait.


This will be all sorts of awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage

It's time for the UFC to sign Shields or Diaz.

Can you imagine GSP vs Nick Diaz?

If only Strikeforce would let him leave...


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Mikey Damage said:


> You had a rough show, favorite fighters wise.
> 
> Simple solution. Become a GSP mark.
> 
> He doesn't lose.


I am a GSP fan, it's really hard not to be! 

He fights a whole different level above most and carries himself like a true champion and gentleman - Class act 101.


----------



## Backpack Boogie

Kenny Florian FTW!!!


----------



## SteveMania

Florian is going to get throughly lambasted against BJ.

The only reason this fight is seen as even remotely close is A, people hate BJ because he's an ass and B, GSP pounded BJ into dust. What people fail to realize is that being a nice guy has nothing to do with fighting ability and that Florian is nowhere near as big, strong, or talented as GSP which makes any comparison to that fight pointless.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> Florian is going to get throughly lambasted against BJ.
> 
> The only reason this fight is seen as even remotely close is A, people hate BJ because he's an ass and B, GSP pounded BJ into dust. What people fail to realize is that being a nice guy has nothing to do with fighting ability and that Florian is nowhere near as big, strong, or talented as GSP which makes any comparison to that fight pointless.


Unfortunately, this is true.

I'm pulling for Kenny, I really am but I'm allowing my dislike of BJ and mild liking of Florian to cloud my judgement towards a Ken-Flo victory.

So yeah, Kenny Florian FTW!!


----------



## WillTheBloody

So who gets Penn/Florian Penn next? Nightmare?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^Yeah I'd say so. Sanchez seems the most likely to face BJ/Ken Flo next. I'll be rooting for Florian but I can't see him getting past Penn.

**EDIT**

HAHA harsh words from Dana: "Mazagatti has no business being anywhere near MMA" 

http://www.mmabay.co.uk/dana hates steve.html

I think Steve is a decent ref.


----------



## MITB

Mazagatti is awful. Pure awful. Worst ref in MMA with Josh Rosenthal not far behind.

Herb and Mario are the best imo.


Sanchez/Penn would be awesome.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

I like both Penn & Florian.

But after the trashing BJ took at the hands of GSP I hope he can win and bounce back.


----------



## Word

WillTheBloody said:


> So who gets Penn/Florian Penn next? Nightmare?


Probably said the same about Shogun/Forrest right? Never under-estimate anyone.


----------



## Dark Church

Florian has the capability to cut BJ up with elbows to. Florian may not even need to finish him to win the fight. Hell if that cut on Sherk's face would have been a little to the left they would have had to stop that fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dark Church said:


> Florian has the capability to cut BJ up with elbows to. Florian may not even need to finish him to win the fight. Hell if that cut on Sherk's face would have been a little to the left they would have had to stop that fight.


Of course he has the capability to, but I don't think he will.

I don't think Penn is going to takedown Florian, and I don't think Florian has enough wrestling to takedown Penn.

We're going to have a kickboxing match, and I prefer Penn's boxing to Florian's muay thai.

Penn by decision or Penn by (T)KO in the early rounds.


----------



## SteveMania

Ask yourself these questions. Aside from kicking and cardio, what does Florian do better than BJ? The answer? Nothing. And for all the people who salivate at the thought of Kenny's kicks, who has he severely damaged with them? When did they prove to be the game changer in his fights? They didn't, because he's not a devastating kicker. His hands are sloppy, he has no KO power, he goes for points on the outside with kicks, and his BJJ is more than a few notches below BJ's. Therefore, his only hope is to backpedal and peck away in hope of a decision or try to cut BJ's notoriously thick skin with his slicing elbows.

Neither strategy appears to be very promising in my eyes because first of all, BJ's footwork is good enough to stop Kenny from running and kicking all night as he did against Huerta, whose own paltry 'footwork' consists of lunging and jumping across the cage with telegraphed kicks and superman punches. Secondly, as mentioned, BJ isn't easy to cut and getting a cut from a standing elbow is much more difficult than from top position and I don't see Florian gaining top position unless BJ is sucking wind. And that's another possibility that I don't think is likely to happen given the fact that Florian isn't a good enough wrestler nor big enough to wear BJ out in the clinches.


----------



## Overrated

UFC 105 is confirmed for Manchester ill be getting tickets


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

HOLY SHIT, ME2.

Even though Manchester is a shithole


----------



## MITB

I'm all over that. Meet up, few drinks??


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Yeah man for sure, I'm joining the army in Sept. But I'll go AWOL for the UFC lol!  

Anyone thinking Bisping headlining? as he is a manchester boy.


----------



## Foxy182

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Yeah man for sure, I'm joining the army in Sept. But I'll go AWOL for the UFC lol!
> 
> *Anyone thinking Bisping headlining? as he is a manchester boy*.


Tbh i dont think so since i think i read about the medical suspensions hes not allowed contact in training till August so really hes got only 2 months to train and if it is rumored to be W.Silva then hes gonna get KO again 

But im still getting tickets UFC 95 was fanatstic live so hopefully we get a good card again


----------



## Dark Church

I know Penn is a better fighter all around than Florian. I am just hoping for BJ to not focus enough or make a mistake.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

stylesclash2006 said:


> Tbh i dont think so since i think i read about the medical suspensions hes not allowed contact in training till August so really hes got only 2 months to train and if it is rumored to be W.Silva then hes gonna get KO again
> 
> But im still getting tickets UFC 95 was fanatstic live so hopefully we get a good card again


Good point, we're bound to get a brit though. Maybe Hardy, Etim or Wilks will beon the card. Or someone like Nick Ospiksac (SP?) I really liked the way that guy fought on TUF.

You hear any rumours about who Wandy would be fighting if it is him? I'd mark for Bonanr but that's not gonna happen. Could be Coleman or Jardine...


----------



## Mikey Damage

I believe I read that 105 will be for free on SpikeTV.

If that's the case, Bispring is in the main event. No clue to as a possible opponent.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Wandy is moving down so maybe...


----------



## Josh

St. Pierre on post-fight celebration:



> “The [day after UFC 100] I went at a pool party at Rehab with all my friends who came to support me. I drank so much that I forgot my whole name. It was very cool because at one time, Thiago Alves showed up with his entourage and came in my booth (cabana) and drinking with me and congratulate me for the fight. I thought he was a class act and that prove that he was a real professional athlete and a real good person and a gentleman. John Fitch showed up as well, and we celebrate together our victories. Shonie Carter came a little bit later with a gold speedo and a hat and a cane dressed like a pimp with his cane. He make us laugh very much and as always me and Shonie had a great time because Shonie is a good old friend of mine. We had an amazing time at Rehab then I came back to my hotel…took a little nap of one hour and went back to a club at night called Body English at the Hard Rock Hotel. I drank so much that I couldn’t sleep at night. I took my plane the following Monday – when I got on the plane…I think I was still drunk. People who know me know that I can’t sleep on the plane, because I’m always afraid of flying, but the fact that I was drunk helped me out controlling my fear.”


----------



## Myers

I wouldn't be surprised if Hardy/Davis have a rematch at 105, and TUF 9 winners are already rumored to have fights at 105 but I don't think they will make the main card. As for the main event, I don't expect bisping to be ready by November.

Maybe they should put together a main event for 103 first.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Myers said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Hardy/Davis have a rematch at 105, and TUF 9 winners are already rumored to have fights at 105 but I don't think they will make the main card. As for the main event, I don't expect bisping to be ready by November.
> 
> Maybe they should put together a main event for 103 first.


I can guarantee you, Davis and Hardy will not meet again in 2009. 

Also. GSP owns.


----------



## legioXIII

Josh said:


> St. Pierre on post-fight celebration:


Wow, that's pretty fucking intense...


----------



## Dark Church

Hardy/Davis will not happen in 09 and I don't think they want the fight to occur in England or Ireland anyway. Davis said that Germany was perfect. A Hardy/Hughes or Fitch main event may work if it is free on Spike. They can have something like Bisping/Okami or Wanderlei as a main event as well. Also if the TUF winners fight it will be on the main card. TUF winners are never on the undercard in their first fight after winning. Especially if it is Spike.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ba...q-wants-to-fight-Brock-Lesnar-?urn=nba,176709

And the winner in the first round as a result of death... Brock Lesnar!


----------



## Rated R™

That's good to hear Manchester getting 105, but how will the timings in the States/Canada go?


----------



## -Mystery-

Rated R™ said:


> That's good to hear Manchester getting 105, but how will the timings in the States/Canada go?


It'd air on tape delay.


----------



## Word

105? I'm there but if the show is free to air on US TV, I'll certainly have my reservations.


----------



## Overrated

Why would you have reservations? just because it is free on spike doesnt mean it will be shit. Most of the overseas PPV's are free on spike. 

Ive seen rumors for Wand, Hardy, Pearson, Wilks and Bisping all being on the card which would own. Especially if Wand is fighting.


----------



## MITB

I think Bisping/Okami is more likely at this point. I don't think he'll be ready for Wandy but I bet he feels comfortable about Yushin.

Hardy vs Rumble anyone??


----------



## Foxy182

What bout Bisping v Cote that could be a nice intresting fight

As for Hardy maybe him v Lytle


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

stylesclash2006 said:


> What bout Bisping v Cote that could be a nice intresting fight
> 
> As for Hardy maybe him v Lytle


I'd love to see that! But I'd be soooooo tempted to chant "cote, cote cote coooteee!!!!"


----------



## Mikey Damage

MITB said:


> I think Bisping/Okami is more likely at this point. I don't think he'll be ready for Wandy but I bet he feels comfortable about Yushin.
> 
> Hardy vs Rumble anyone??


That would be an interesting fight, but Rumble is fighting at 104 vs Yoshida.


----------



## Role Model

No one wants to see Okami fight.


----------



## Foxy182

Well i just found out that Okami is fighting Sonnen at 104 according to some sites that reported it was on the Jap UFC website


----------



## Backpack Boogie

Mikey Damage said:


> Of course he has the capability to, but I don't think he will.
> 
> I don't think Penn is going to takedown Florian, and I don't think Florian has enough wrestling to takedown Penn.
> 
> We're going to have a kickboxing match, and I prefer Penn's boxing to Florian's muay thai.
> 
> Penn by decision or Penn by (T)KO in the early rounds.


If that's the case, Kenny is gonna have to attack BJ early in the fight before he can get into a rhythm meaning he'll have to ground and pound him. Kenny cannot afford to make his fight with BJ into kickboxing match unless Kenny can use his Muay Thai clinch to his advantage.

Other than that, I believe that my boy Ken-Flo will beat BJ @ UFC 101,I need Sanchez/Florian 2 to happen badly.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ I really want KenFlo to win, but I really just can't se how...


----------



## Rush

stylesclash2006 said:


> Well i just found out that Okami is fighting Sonnen at 104 according to some sites that reported it was on the Jap UFC website


Okami/Sonnen is a definite piss break tbh.


----------



## Dark Church

Okami/Sonnen has prelim written all over it. I don't mind either guy but I don't see that fight being entertaining. Hardy/Lytle would be very interesting. Cote could work for Bisping but I don't know when Cote will be healthy again.


----------



## Foxy182

Btw does anyone know roughly how much tickets are usally are for the UFC when they come over to the uk? cause my birthday is in November and my parents said they would get me cageside or on the floor tickets but they are worried bout the price but im worried bout the fight club membership taking them all btw does anyone have a fight club membership that are from uk?


----------



## Dark Church

Hardy/Lytle isn't possible because I forgot that Lytle is booked to fight Condit at the next FN.


----------



## SteveMania

Backpack Boogie said:


> If that's the case, Kenny is gonna have to attack BJ early in the fight before he can get into a rhythm meaning he'll have to ground and pound him. Kenny cannot afford to make his fight with BJ into kickboxing match unless Kenny can use his Muay Thai clinch to his advantage.
> 
> Other than that, I believe that my boy Ken-Flo will beat BJ @ UFC 101,I need Sanchez/Florian 2 to happen badly.



Explain to me how Florian gets BJ to the mat and employs 'ground and pound'? He doesn't possess any one advantage besides kicks, cardio and he's a rangy guy for the weight which is conducive for pecking on the outside - which in a five round fight isn't going to garner much success.


----------



## Myers

Tito talks to Tapout Radio Live: 

“UFC is not out of the picture…. There’s a possibility " I don’t know. I had a conversation with Dana last week, me and him spoke … we were really, really good friends at a point, best friends at a point, and everything got mucked up because of the fight game…. I wanted to be a man and squash things between me and him and wish him luck in his journeys and he did the same to me. So we kind of amended and squashed things, which is great. Dana showed the kind of person he is by apologizing to me and vice versa…. I’m very thankful for Lorenzo and Frank Fertitta from the UFC and I’m glad that me and Dana (White) kind of got to brush each other off. We may not still like each other or whatever but we came to amends " which is awesome. I gotta thank Strikeforce for giving me an opportunity and I want to thank Affliction for giving me an opportunity.” 

And Dana White confirms the make up via twitter: 

“Yes tito and I made up. Doesn’t mean he’s back it means we aren’t smashing each other anymore and we don’t hate each other.”


----------



## Foxy182

Myers said:


> Tito talks to Tapout Radio Live:
> 
> “UFC is not out of the picture…. There’s a possibility " I don’t know. I had a conversation with Dana last week, me and him spoke … we were really, really good friends at a point, best friends at a point, and everything got mucked up because of the fight game…. I wanted to be a man and squash things between me and him and wish him luck in his journeys and he did the same to me. So we kind of amended and squashed things, which is great. Dana showed the kind of person he is by apologizing to me and vice versa…. I’m very thankful for Lorenzo and Frank Fertitta from the UFC and I’m glad that me and Dana (White) kind of got to brush each other off. We may not still like each other or whatever but we came to amends " which is awesome. I gotta thank Strikeforce for giving me an opportunity and I want to thank Affliction for giving me an opportunity.”
> 
> And Dana White confirms the make up via twitter:
> 
> “Yes tito and I made up. Doesn’t mean he’s back it means we aren’t smashing each other anymore and we don’t hate each other.”


WOW hell has frozen over i never thought i would ever hear Dana say that


----------



## Rated R™

What happened between Ortiz and Dana to begin with?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Tito Ortiz vs. Rich Franklin at 103 plz.

I want Ortiz back.


----------



## Rated R™

Ortiz is most likely on his way back as the report suggests that I just read.


----------



## Myers

Rated R™ said:


> What happened between Ortiz and Dana to begin with?


Well I don't know every aspect of the story but I know that Dana used to manage tito and chuck liddell, and they began to have disagreements over money and how much tito was getting paid. Tito returned to the UFC to coach TUF 3 and was going to get to face dana in a boxing match. Tito backed out of the fight because he was told that he would get revenue from the money the fight brought in but that wasn't the case. Instead spike aired a documentary called Dana vs. Tito : Bad Blood and it had interviews from both of them made before the fight as well as dana training for the fight. It made tito look weak becuase he didn't show up for the fight and there has been animosity ever since.

I may have left something out or got some of the information mixed up but I believe that is the jist of it.


----------



## T3H~L3X

A question for the MMA elite here: Now I'm not exaclty a nub when it comes to MMA and I understand alot of the way things work but one thing that has always preplexed me is the fact that weight classes effect every title but to a lesser extent the Heavyweight title. What I mean by this is I can remeber instances where Royce Gracie, Joe Riggs, and Paulo Philio failed to make required weight for a title fight which meant the title would no longer be able to hange hands on that peticular night but when it comes to Heavyweight title fights it seems a wieght limit doesn't seem to really apply as long as your over 225 the title an be defended. especially in recent fight where Brock has out weight at wiegh in time his oppoents by 23-40 lbs. as opposed to say a royce gracie who was 174lbs yet unabe to challenge for the actual title. Maybe its something I've missed and has been given an exsplaintion but thus far it doesn't seem tio make sense that everyone under 225 has to make a certian weight while those in the heavyeight division do not.


----------



## Rated R™

Myers said:


> Well I don't know every aspect of the story but I know that Dana used to manage tito and chuck liddell, and they began to have disagreements over money and how much tito was getting paid. Tito returned to the UFC to coach TUF 3 and was going to get to face dana in a boxing match. Tito backed out of the fight because he was told that he would get revenue from the money the fight brought in but that wasn't the case. Instead spike aired a documentary called Dana vs. Tito : Bad Blood and it had interviews from both of them made before the fight as well as dana training for the fight. It made tito look weak becuase he didn't show up for the fight and there has been animosity ever since.
> 
> I may have left something out or got some of the information mixed up but I believe that is the jist of it.


So, if it had went through, Dana would actually fight?


----------



## Overrated

TITO ORTIZ 

Please come back and smash franklin.


----------



## bruteshot74

T3H~L3X said:


> A question for the MMA elite here: Now I'm not exaclty a nub when it comes to MMA and I understand alot of the way things work but one thing that has always preplexed me is the fact that weight classes effect every title but to a lesser extent the Heavyweight title. What I mean by this is I can remeber instances where Royce Gracie, Joe Riggs, and Paulo Philio failed to make required weight for a title fight which meant the title would no longer be able to hange hands on that peticular night but when it comes to Heavyweight title fights it seems a wieght limit doesn't seem to really apply as long as your over 225 the title an be defended. especially in recent fight where Brock has out weight at wiegh in time his oppoents by 23-40 lbs. as opposed to say a royce gracie who was 174lbs yet unabe to challenge for the actual title. Maybe its something I've missed and has been given an exsplaintion but thus far it doesn't seem tio make sense that everyone under 225 has to make a certian weight while those in the heavyeight division do not.


You do not have to be over 225. If you weigh 206 then you could challenge for the heavyweight title if you wanted. Heavyweight division is from 206 pounds to 265 pounds. I think Lesnar and Carwin are the only guys that actually have to cut weight to make 265. Other then that you do not see guys missing weight because really it is virtually impossible as most guys are weighing in at around 240 range.


----------



## SteveMania

Actually Carwin doesn't cut any weight - he came in at 252 against Wellisch and 259 against Gonzaga, but he's obviously still among one of the bigger dudes in the division.




T3H~L3X said:


> A question for the MMA elite here: Now I'm not exaclty a nub when it comes to MMA and I understand alot of the way things work but one thing that has always preplexed me is the fact that weight classes effect every title but to a lesser extent the Heavyweight title. What I mean by this is I can remeber instances where Royce Gracie, Joe Riggs, and Paulo Philio failed to make required weight for a title fight which meant the title would no longer be able to hange hands on that peticular night but when it comes to Heavyweight title fights it seems a wieght limit doesn't seem to really apply as long as your over 225 the title an be defended. especially in recent fight where Brock has out weight at wiegh in time his oppoents by 23-40 lbs. as opposed to say a royce gracie who was 174lbs yet unabe to challenge for the actual title. Maybe its something I've missed and has been given an exsplaintion but thus far it doesn't seem tio make sense that everyone under 225 has to make a certian weight while those in the heavyeight division do not.



As Brute alluded to, HW is 206-265. Anyone that weighs over 265 in a title fight is exempt from competing for the title, but that's yet to happen when only one guy - Brock - cuts to make 265 and has been perennially successful in cutting weight his entire life, namely when he wrestled competitively in college and cut to make 285.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Okay, I understand that but why does say a challenger for the welterweight title have to make weight at 170 or within 2 pounds of to challenge while a Heavywieght competitor take the Mir/Lesnar fight can outweight his challenger or opponentt by 20 some odd pounds?


----------



## Dark Church

I think Franklin would beat Ortiz for sure. Ortiz hasn't been impressive in years and Franklin is looking great right now.


----------



## Hated

If Ortiz loses I don't think Dana will let him fight again in the UFC. Just like he did Liddell even though I think Liddell can still go. Especially if Couture is still fighting.


----------



## SteveMania

T3H~L3X said:


> Okay, I understand that but why does say a challenger for the welterweight title have to make weight at 170 or within 2 pounds of to challenge while a Heavywieght competitor take the Mir/Lesnar fight can outweight his challenger or opponentt by 20 some odd pounds?



It's been an age old plight amongst combat sports, in that the depth of skilled fighters above 230 pounds is scant at best. That's mainly why the HW disparity is as large as it is and even though Brock cuts to make 265, most HWs tend to range around 230-250 because it's extremely hard to find any talented big men in combat fighting.

The sport's growth is indicative of a few changes though: for instance, finding more exclusive fighters that will eventually make the cut to 265 versus competing at a slant in terms of weight (i.e. Randy/Brock). Most fighters at 225-230 cut to 205, while anyone over that weight will compete at HW. The reason it isn't formative to split the division into say, developing 206-245 for HWs again dwells on a limited array of talent. Most 'big men' are delighting other mainstream sports, while MMA is really home for the smaller guys to test their hand on a competitive stage.


----------



## Rush

SteveMania said:


> It's been an age old plight amongst combat sports, in that the depth of skilled fighters above 230 pounds is scant at best. That's mainly why the HW disparity is as large as it is and even though Brock cuts to make 265, most HWs tend to range around 230-250 because it's extremely hard to find any talented big men in combat fighting.
> 
> The sport's growth is indicative of a few changes though: for instance, finding more exclusive fighters that will eventually make the cut to 265 versus competing at a slant in terms of weight (i.e. Randy/Brock). Most fighters at 225-230 cut to 205, while anyone over that weight will compete at HW. The reason it isn't formative to split the division into say, developing 206-245 for HWs again dwells on a limited array of talent. Most 'big men' are delighting other mainstream sports, while MMA is really home for the smaller guys to test their hand on a competitive stage.


Also if you look at the standard size/weight of the average person then any sport (that doesn't inherently need a large size like a offensive/defensive linemen or whatever using american football as an example) will be more predisposed to have a slew of guys at a lower weight.


----------



## superdfraer

Hey, I'm new to UFC, wanted to ask a question about a UFC dvd set, but wasn't sure if this was the place to do it. Someone please let me know if this is where I can ask, or is there another place that would work better.


----------



## MITB

Quite looking foward to the Dream card. There's a lot of interesting matches on offer and I can definietly see a suprise happening.

Sakurai/Zaromskis is gonna be one such fight. Marius has very good stand-up and Sakurai tends to hang his hands pretty low. I've gone for Sak in the predictions thread but I really wouldn't be suprised if Zaromskis KO'd him. Sak really can't afford to keep this standing.

I think Shaolin's going over Aoki as well. Both are poor strikers but great grapplers, so it'll be interesting to see how it pans out because they'll want to avoid each other's strengths. Riberio is arguably the best LW grappler in the world and I think Aoki will want to avoid it, regardless of how confident he is in his own grappling game. I can't see either getting subbed, so it's going to a decision.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

superdfraer said:


> Hey, I'm new to UFC, wanted to ask a question about a UFC dvd set, but wasn't sure if this was the place to do it. Someone please let me know if this is where I can ask, or is there another place that would work better.


To quote Tyler Durden: Just ask man.

*EDIT*

Wait, so no Ortiz Babalu?? Gay.


----------



## MITB

Anyone know if Affliction: Trilogy is being shown on uk tv?


----------



## Foxy182

MITB said:


> Anyone know if Affliction: Trilogy is being shown on uk tv?


Don't they show it on Bravo i swear when Affliction DOR was on i read in the tv mag it was being shown on Bravo


----------



## superdfraer

Okay, so I've seen a few UFC shows, mostly on Spike, and I wanted to check out some older shows, see what I missed.  I see that the first 8 shows have been released as UFC classics. But then I was looking around on ebay, and found UFC Ultimate collection with shows 1-75. I was wondering if anyone knew if this was a legit release, if these were full shows, anything like that. Otherwise, does anyone have any suggestions for old UFC shows I should check out?


----------



## T3H~L3X

I've never heard of any dealing where UFC sold 1-75 all together in a collection and doubt they would bundle together that large a chunk of thier library as the price tag would be steep. I'd say it's either a personal dealer trying to off load his library or a highlights reel package.. either or for the right price might be worth it.


----------



## Foxy182

Some sites are reporting that Bisping may very well be on the 105 card his opponets could either be Cote or (If he wins at 101) Leites. Tbh i want to see Cote/Bisping


----------



## McQueen

The only Cote fight i've seen was his fight with Silva at 90 which had a freak ending but the guy showed a lot of heart and toughness by trying to continue. I'd be interested in seeing what the guy can really do.


----------



## SteveMania

Bisping beats Cote similarly to how he sifted through Leben. The two fundamentals that favor Cote are his chin and (*overrated*) power. His string of wins inside the octagon weren't as impressive as the UFC marketing blitz promoted heading into the Silva fight.

Aside from narrowly beating Almeida, he had a bunch of tailor-made match-ups. McFedries, Grove and Smith: two of whom base their bread and butter on banging it out on the feet and one that is capable of being knocked out by a stiff wind. He's a middling fighter that had more red carpet treatment in terms of matchmaking than damn near anyone else in the division. Not to say that he didn't earn his title shot because he did amass about four consecutive wins, but he managed to avoid many of the shark BJJ aces (sans Almeida), Hendo, Marquardt, Okami, etc., en-route to Silva.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> I think Shaolin's going over Aoki as well. Both are poor strikers but great grapplers, so it'll be interesting to see how it pans out because they'll want to avoid each other's strengths. Riberio is arguably the best LW grappler in the world and I think Aoki will want to avoid it, regardless of how confident he is in his own grappling game. I can't see either getting subbed, so it's going to a decision.



I think this is a great match-up and probably a nip and tuck affair every inch of the way. Shaolin has been criminally underrated by so many that people forget he was one of the best LWs in the world, if not the best, back in a time when Japan had every top-flight 155er in the world. His inactivity in the last two years is the biggest knock on him nowadays, versus Aoki who is much fresher and consistently taking fights against formative and lull competition.

Aoki's wrestling is good, but if Shaolin can effectively battle for control against a superior wrestler in Kawa, then he should have a much easier time controlling and muscling Aoki.

I'm split on this fight for many reasons, 1) while Shaolin is the better pure grappler of the two, he's more defensive on the floor and control-oriented, which against your prototypical sub chaser like Aoki can spell disaster and 2) if Aoki can neutralize fantastic grapplers like JZ and Uno and grapplefuck them with ease, then he could very well do the same to Shaolin in a more convoluted manner.

Aoki isn't as strong, powerful or athletic as Shaolin and isn't better technically, but his offensive acumen is a threat to anyone in the division, even one of the most adept and prominent grapplers in the game like Shaolin. Really torn on this fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> Actually Carwin doesn't cut any weight - he came in at 252 against Wellisch and 259 against Gonzaga, but he's obviously still among one of the bigger dudes in the division.


He's changed his diet, apparently.

Carwin mentioned in a interview a few days ago that he currently weighs 280.

I think once he saw Brock, he added mass to frame. Or maybe he's not in a training camp yet, and just got fat and lazy.

edit: He said he was 280 on MMA Live. But then I found quote from February, right before UFC 96...



> Do you have to cut weight to get down to the heavyweight limit of 265?
> Usually I walk around at about 275 to 280, but about three months out I clean up my diet and eat healthy, and I tend to get down pretty lean. Usually by fight time I shouldn't have to cut weight.


So yeah, he's just being lazy right now, and that's why he's 280.


----------



## Josh

did you just call carwin fat and lazy, mike?


----------



## Mikey Damage

yeah. i stand by my original sentence.


----------



## Josh

you'll regret that


----------



## SteveMania

To be fair though, that still isn't considered 'cutting weight' by context. He typically walks around at 275-280 when he isn't training or preparing for a fight, but weeks removed from a bout he'll trim down to a stout 255-260, unlike Brock who is about 280-285 by fight time.

It's a diet designed solely to get into fight shape, for what it's worth. Not a method of leverage to gain size before a fight.


----------



## Overrated

anyone watching dream? Sakurai got fucked up. Filho up now.

EDIT: Wow Filho was getting bombed on survived and pulled out a armbar brilliant.


----------



## Rush

I was going to stream it but my internet is really slow atm. How have the fights been so far?


----------



## Overrated

Ye the fights have been good. I hope Zaromskis wins in the final.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

what did you guys think of ufc 100? i loved it and was glad that Henderson whoped bispings ass! that said im reasdy for august 8tth silva vs griffin . that will be awesome and i cant wait for the spider to show why he is the vest. man whenever he and GSP get it on that will be the greastet match ever and ther biggest money maker!


----------



## Overrated

JT$ wins via broken ankle. 

Aoki/Shaolin up next. I hope Shaolin gets the win.


----------



## MITB

MITB said:


> ...Marius has very good stand-up and Sakurai tends to hang his hands pretty low. I've gone for Sak in the predictions thread but I really wouldn't be suprised if Zaromskis KO'd him. Sak really can't afford to keep this standing...


Ha ha, you heard it here first!!


----------



## Overrated

Aoki/Shaolin was disapointing.


----------



## Overrated

HOLY SHIT what a KO. Fuck me. Zaromskis wins the final with a brutal head kick.


----------



## legioXIII

I missed Dream guys, tell me what happened? What you thought of the show. Frankly its kind of inconvenient for me to stay up all night to catch the show at like 5 or 6 in the morning.


----------



## MITB

Overrated said:


> HOLY SHIT what a KO. Fuck me. Zaromskis wins the final with a brutal head kick.


Thing is - he was out from the head kick. No need for the punches, High's body just hadn't caught up with the fact he'd been KO'd!! lol.

Zarmoskis = Cro Cop V2?


----------



## SteveMania

As it turns out in Japan, any dynamic striker that comes along and wins a few fights is suddenly the paragon of sweet science and the next big star over there. The thing is, Zaro is no different than Manhoef, Galesic, Hunt, Daley, etc., a creative striker with above average stand-up skills that will now be compared to GSP as a result of a few highlight KOs over lesser competition (beating Mach in his current uninspired incarnation is nothing to cut your teeth about).

Great KO, but I'm highly skeptical of his potential. He doesn't appear to have much upside and from a defensive standpoint was getting tagged all night by Mach.


----------



## Overrated

THE MAIN EVENT FOR 103 HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED......

Rich Franklin vs Dan Hendo II :roll:


----------



## Punk2710

hopefully no eye pokes


War Ace!!!!!


----------



## SteveMania

A little surprised they'd make the rematch this soon considering their first fight isn't far removed. If they wanted to go with rematches, then Wand/Franklin II is perfectly laudable. With that said, I have Hendo taking this again by virtue of landing the more effective strikes and at some point putting the KO on the backburner in favor of clinching and handily out-wrestling Rich.

Still a fairly close match-up on paper but this is Hendo's fight to lose, depending on how he plays his hand.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hate this fight. No reason for Henderson to accept it.

He wins, not a big deal since we already know he can defeat Frankling.

He loses, there goes the title shot momentum he currently has with wins over Torquinho, Franklin, and Bispring.

White and Silva must've given Henderson a pretty sweet deal to get him to accept this fight.


----------



## Myers

I agree that this fight doesn't really makes sense. I would assume that henderson will get the title shot with the win and face Silva after he beats Maia/Marquardt. What if Franklin wins, he was moving up so it really doesn't help besides beating a big name.

Have they said if this is another catchweight bout or is franklin moving fully down MW? I don't like idea of the rematch but it should be a good match either way.


----------



## Overrated

I hoping for a dominant Hendo win so Rich cant complain. 

Also Krzysztof Soszynski is going to fight Vera at 102 now instead of Hamill as he got injured. Hopefully Soszynski gets fucked up as hes a prick.


----------



## -Mystery-

Overrated said:


> THE MAIN EVENT FOR 103 HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED......
> 
> Rich Franklin vs Dan Hendo II :roll:


Dumb fucking idea. 

Henderson should be getting a title shot.


----------



## Dark Church

I have never been this unexcited for a Franklin fight before. This fight serves no purpose. Henderson is the #1 contender at 185 and Franklin is a top contender at 205. A loss makes both look bad and a win doesn't help them because they are fighting someone from a different weight class. UFC needs to not book so many damn events and maybe they wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> I have never been this unexcited for a Franklin fight before. This fight serves no purpose. Henderson is the #1 contender at 185 and Franklin is a top contender at 205. A loss makes both look bad and a win doesn't help them because they are fighting someone from a different weight class. UFC needs to not book so many damn events and maybe they wouldn't have this problem.


Win helps Franklin because Henderson is a top contender in his weight division and was once a top light heavyweight. Still wouldn't put him in line for a title shot though.

I'm guessing it's gonna be a fight at 195.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

such a retarded fight imo. Hendo must be gutted.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If the fight is at 205, I don't think this will impact Hendo's deserved title shot at 185.

At least, I hope not.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I hope not, it was well doccumented that Bisping would get a shot if he won. It's only fair that Hendo is extended the same courtesy.


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I hope not, it was well doccumented that Bisping would get a shot if he won. It's only fair that Hendo is extended the same courtesy.


No it's not.

Hendo has already had a shot, it's only right he should jump through hoops to get another.

Still, retarded fight. I could think of 20 more deserving, and worthwhile, main events.


----------



## -Mystery-

MITB said:


> No it's not.
> 
> *Hendo has already had a shot, it's only right he should jump through hoops to get another.*
> 
> Still, retarded fight. I could think of 20 more deserving, and worthwhile, main events.


He already did though. He beat Franklin, who was once the dominant middleweight champion then Bisping, who was a top middleweight contender. That warrants a title shot.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ beat me to it


----------



## MITB

-Mystery- said:


> He already did though. He beat Franklin, who was once the dominant middleweight champion then Bisping, who was a top middleweight contender. That warrants a title shot.


Needs at least 1 more top ranked contender to warrant a second shot. Marquadt/Hendo please - winner gets title shot.



EDIT - WTF, Kimo Leopoldo is dead. Heart attack.


----------



## SteveMania

Shit on Dana, Joe Silva or whomever you want for creating this fight, but the heart of the situation is that Hendo accepted and despite how irrelevant it may be, it's still a good match-up and a solid main event.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

MITB said:


> Needs at least 1 more top ranked contender to warrant a second shot. Marquadt/Hendo please - winner gets title shot.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - WTF, Kimo Leopoldo is dead. Heart attack.


If they did that I'd want Maia/Hendo...I like Maia.


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> If they did that I'd want Maia/Hendo...I like Maia.


Marquardt>Maia


----------



## -Mystery-

If Henderson beats Franklin again, there would be no point to Henderson/winner Maia/Nate.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'd still love to see Maia sub Nate.


----------



## Overrated

I would of thought Dana and Joe would of come up with somthing better for the main event considering Money Mayweather is boxing on the same night.

Kimo is not dead. He apparently woke up and saw that he had died :lmao


----------



## Dark Church

I guess Franklin gains something if he wins but if he loses again it hurts him alot more. Why not cancel the Jardine/Silva fight and book one of them against Franklin. Hell move up Carwin/Velasquez to 103 and give them the main event spot. I also thought of fights like Sanchez/Sherk or Hughes/Fitch that could of main evented that event as well. I just think they booke to many events. 100 - 103 and a Fight night are all in a two month span.


----------



## -Mystery-

Just had a thought today. Since the Cain/Carwin winner gets Lesnar, does that mean if Cro Cop wins, he gets the winner of Couture/Nog?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Maybe, I'd like to see it either way.


----------



## Foxy182

-Mystery- said:


> Just had a thought today. Since the Cain/Carwin winner gets Lesnar, does that mean if *Cro Cop wins, he gets the winner of Couture/Nog?*


Now thats a great thought hopefully if Couture gets by Nog then we finally get to see what really everyone wanted to see at UFC 74 and wouldnt that be Randy's last fight on his contract?


----------



## SteveMania

For those interested, I'll be running a UFC fantasy league here in the sports section. Rules are here.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> For those interested, I'll be running a UFC fantasy league here in the sports section. Rules are here.


I'm in, but what happened to the one on UFC.com, why'd that get taken down?


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> Just had a thought today. Since the Cain/Carwin winner gets Lesnar, does that mean if Cro Cop wins, he gets the winner of Couture/Nog?


If Couture wins, I would not be shocked to see Couture/Machida for the LHW title.

If Couture wins and Shogun wins, then nevermind.

I think Couture/Machida for the LHW title is a fight that the UFC wants to do.


----------



## Punk2710

Fedor vs Barnett is off

positive test for banned substance from Barnett...........disappointing


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Punk2710 said:


> Fedor vs Barnett is off
> 
> positive test for banned substance from Barnett...........disappointing


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat!!!??? I'm gutted...  

Maybe they'll do Fedor/Lashley now instead HA, or Fedor/Rogers...

Quote from Lashley


> "I don't know if I would want it right now. Since the last fight, I haven't really been into training again," he said. "That fight is next week. That would be something I would really have to take a look at. To just jump in there probably wouldn't be the smartest thing for me right now. A lot of people would say that might be a money fight. They figure, 'If we give him enough money, will he do it?' That's what people tend to look at. I don't want to get into fighting for the money so much right now.


----------



## MITB

Can't believe Barnett, the idiot.

Apparently, he failed a suprise drug test last night.


I wonder who will fight Fedor on short notice??


----------



## Punk2710

im sure Dana is just sitting back right now drinking a beer loving it


----------



## Overrated

What a fucking nob, did he not learn the first time :no:

Vitor wants to fight Fedor apparently.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Affliction...:lmao

Vitor vs Fedor is kinda interesting...but Fedor is just going to have his way with the smaller Vitor.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Lashley won't take the fight on short notice...Belfot...really? Le Sigh*

I was looking forward to Affliction 3


----------



## Dark Church

Couture/Machida could be a super bowl weekend bout if they win. Forrest Griffin could be a problem though if he beats Anderson. There will no doubt that he deserves his rematch and giving Couture a shot over him would be unfair.


----------



## Foxy182

Barnett u idiot come on i thought he would of learned the first time he done it

Fedor vs Vitor is a bad match cause Fedor will destroy him however people have been sayin that Affliction should pay Ortiz and fight Fedor since he says he wanted to


----------



## WillTheBloody

Brett Rogers is getting a look as well. Of the three names mentioned, Lashley intrigues me the most. I can't imagine any of these guys putting up much of a fight, but I'd like to get a good look at Lashley against a guy who knows what he's doing.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fabricio Werdum would be a good choice but he is fighting Overeem right, so looks like Rogers or Belfort perhaps


----------



## -Mystery-

Isn't Rampage still the next guy in line for a title shot? I mean if he loses to Evans then no, but I don't know if you can give someone else a title shot until you see the result of that fight.


----------



## Foxy182

WWE_TNA said:


> Fabricio Werdum would be a good choice but he is fighting Overeem right, so looks like Rogers or Belfort perhaps


Actually Overeem has re injured his hand so the fight anit happening so Werdum could face Fedor but its probley a fight people wont want to see however Rogers could be in the event its wherever or not Strikeforce will let him


----------



## WillTheBloody

-Mystery- said:


> Isn't Rampage still the next guy in line for a title shot? I mean if he loses to Evans then no, but I don't know if you can give someone else a title shot until you see the result of that fight.


Hopefully, after Griffin/Silva, Rampage/Evans, and Clouture/Nog, it'll be a little more clear. :side:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Cro Cop on Brock = Win, I'd love to see this too.



Cro Cop said:


> “I must point out that his victory is a defeat for the sport as such. Don’t get me wrong, Lesnar is a fearsome and very dangerous opponent, but I am old school, I prefer skill and technique. This win was a defeat of martial skills. Much of what he achieved in the fight is a result of pure power… Of course, Lesnar has quality sparring partners, is an experienced wrestler and a man who learns very quickly. But he is yet to have a real struggle. He does not have many fights in his career and I would love to see how he would react to two or three good low kicks.”


----------



## -Mystery-

Cro Cop/Lesnar interests me as well, but only if Cro Cop shows signs of his former self in his upcoming Dos Santos fight.

Edit - Belfort/Fedor is official.

http://www.thefightnetwork.com/news/mma/4020/exclusive__emelianenko_vs_belfort_official


----------



## SteveMania

Honestly, I think it was sink or swim in Josh's mind.

Juice and not get caught or get caught and pillage a fight with Fedor (where he probably favored the latter anyway). I've always liked Josh and even gave him the benefit of the doubt after his first positive but damn, this is stupidity on the highest level. Everyone knows CSAC doesn't fuck around with PEDs or drugs of any sort, he's already going to have a red flag since he pissed hot back in the day, and this is the biggest fight of his career and he completely blows it for the possibility of a little edge on fight night. Hot fucking damn.

I still don't really know what to think about Mirko even after the al Turk fight because I would love to see him at full capacity again but I'm afraid to look too deeply into a fight with a guy of that low caliber. He looked pretty good but Kongo looked positively Fedor-esque against al Turk so, ya know, Mirko still has a lot to prove before I even think of a potential Lesnar match.


----------



## legioXIII

-Mystery- said:


> Cro Cop/Lesnar interests me as well, but only if Cro Cop shows signs of his former self in his upcoming Dos Santos fight.
> 
> Edit - Belfort/Fedor is official.
> 
> http://www.thefightnetwork.com/news/mma/4020/exclusive__emelianenko_vs_belfort_official


wtf Barnett, drug problems? Again?!


----------



## Liam Miller

So what now for Santiago is he off the card or will he fight a replacement aswell


----------



## Overrated

Fucking wank. At least put a HW in the ring because now you have just ruined a good fight in Santiago/Belfort. I can see them folding now.


----------



## wholedamnshow

Very stupid move from Barnett. The pressure of fighting Fedor might have got to him but it is completely inexcusable.

Fedor knocks Belfort out anyway.


----------



## bruteshot74

I had to lol at the two big heavyweight fights for Affliction & Strikeforce getting fucked up. Belfort vs. Fedor is stupid, why screw up your huge middleweight fight between Sengoku champ & Afflictions top middleweight. Have Fedor fight a can like Yvel or Buentello, not somebody out of his weight class.

Overeem needs to get stripped of the title. Have Rogers vs. Werdum or whatever the fuck they want to do with that division. Strikeforce is good stuff but they really need more fighters, you got like one or two who can compete for there titles and that is all.


----------



## Josh

ehhhh, barnett. not ordering affliction now.


----------



## Rated R™

I just read it now, I would have fucking marked if Lashley and Fedor were fighting, close enough call for Lashley though, smart.


----------



## SteveMania

Opposite of Fedor, Lashley intrigues me more than Vitor, but he's still in the rudimentary stages of his career and shouldn't by any means go from taking fights against your Pier b brawlers of the world to fighting the most sought after HW on the planet, much less on 10 days notice. He hasn't trained since the Sapp demolition either, so unless he wanted a big pay date (which he isn't looking for) then a fight against the greatest HW around is a surefire no-no.


----------



## Rush

Fucking Barnett, he just wants the glory of having someone say he was the final nail in Affliction's coffin when people look back in a year or so :side:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I hope not, I enjoy Affliction. Where alse will I get my Babalu fix, Strikefoce?


----------



## Overrated

Some english mma site is reporting that Wand vs. Bisping will headline 105. If its true that would be fucking sick as ill be there.


----------



## MITB

Overrated said:


> Some english mma site is reporting that Wand vs. Bisping will headline 105. If its true that would be fucking sick as ill be there.


If you are right, I'm defo there. When do tickets go on sale??


----------



## Foxy182

MITB said:


> If you are right, I'm defo there. When do tickets go on sale??


It was said to be on sale this week however ticketmaster still dont have it listed


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Nah it's not on sale this week I had a look.


*edit*

http://www.worldticketshop.com/ufc/ufc_105_tickets/53574_ufc_105_manchester

£165 or £352 - Dana, Frank, Lorenzo.... You can f*ck off if you think I'm paying that.


----------



## Liam Miller

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Nah it's not on sale this week I had a look.
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> http://www.worldticketshop.com/ufc/ufc_105_tickets/53574_ufc_105_manchester
> 
> £165 or £352 - Dana, Frank, Lorenzo.... You can f*ck off if you think I'm paying that.


Price seems ok to me, but i don't know shit about UFC ticket prices


So is Santiago still fighting at Affliction?


----------



## Foxy182

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Nah it's not on sale this week I had a look.
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> http://www.worldticketshop.com/ufc/ufc_105_tickets/53574_ufc_105_manchester
> 
> £165 or £352 - Dana, Frank, Lorenzo.... You can f*ck off if you think I'm paying that.


Theres no way in hell thats real im just gonna wait till ticketmaster releases them


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Double Post Sorry*


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

stylesclash2006 said:


> Theres no way in hell thats real im just gonna wait till ticketmaster releases them


I know, I was thinkin the prices were stupid. I don't mind being up in the stands for about £50. Get a load of beers in and soak up the atmosphere...ah I'm pumped now 



WWE_TNA said:


> Price seems ok to me, but i don't know shit about UFC ticket prices
> 
> 
> So is Santiago still fighting at Affliction?


Umm well I paid about £45/£50 for ringside TNA seats but the UFC is huge in comparison so you may be right. But I'm certain you can get a further away seat for about £50 surely.

And I've no idea about Santiago, they should have kept that fight and had Fedor face Werdum or someone. At least the Babalu/Mousasi fight is still on.


----------



## Foxy182

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I know, I was thinkin the prices were stupid. I don't mind being up in the stands for about £50. Get a load of beers in and soak up the atmosphere...ah I'm pumped now


Nice i was on the 4th tier for UFC 95 and it was a good seat even though on the same tier there were alot of empty seats but the people on the same tier were fun to listin to and also it was a great event hopefully this time i wanna be closer near the cage but i dunno how much it will be


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

How much did 4th tier cost fella?


----------



## Foxy182

Chrisp_Morg said:


> How much did 4th tier cost fella?


£45 i was sitting right near by one of the big screens they put up but i could see everything so they were good seats


----------



## Overrated

That site is rip off, prices will start at around 40 quid i think. 

MMAjunkie are reporting that Wand/Bisping is close to being signed now. Good to see a credible site reporting the news.


----------



## Dark Church

Belfort/Fedor is not a done deal yet. Affliction is still trying to ge someone else to fight Fedor. Vitor is just the fall back guy. I actually just read that Jeff Monson really wants the fight and if Affliction agrees then he will take it/ Monson/Fedor sounds better than Belfort/Fedor.


----------



## -Mystery-

Interesting fight. Lets see if Bisping can redeem himself against another heavy hitter, although I'd like nothing more than to see another brutal KO.


----------



## brian8448

What a piece of shit Barnett is, trying to beat his friend by cheating and using steroids. They went with Vitor but an honorable non-cheating heavyweight like Overeem or Lashley would have been great.


----------



## Overrated

Ok so Wands manager has come out and said that they have not heard from the UFC about the bisping fight and wand wants to fight in febuary so he can heal his body and build up his gym more. Fucking MMAbay at its finest again.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hmm...I guess it does make sense for Wandy to take some time to get himself back on track, but what the hell is Bisping gonna do? I guess we'll have to wait and see cause I still have an odd feeling that Wandy/Bisping might still be the main.


----------



## Dark Church

> President and owner of M-1 Global, Vadim Finkelchstein has stated that Fedor Emelianenko’s likely opponent for “Affliction Trilogy” on August 1 will likely be either Brett Rogers or Vitor Belfort.


Rogers or Monson would be my preference but the more I read I think it will be Belfort.


----------



## Foxy182

-Mystery- said:


> Hmm...I guess it does make sense for Wandy to take some time to get himself back on track, but what the hell is Bisping gonna do? I guess we'll have to wait and see cause I still have an odd feeling that Wandy/Bisping might still be the main.


COTE!!! COTE!!! COTE!!! COTE!!!

Sorry i was watching TUF 4 today and as u asked what the hell Bisping should do there was one person in mind that i feel could match up well with Bisping and could be a good fight and since Cote should be back by then but i really do want Wandy to be in England cause it would be awesome to see him Live


----------



## -Mystery-

I don't think Rogers will be fighting Fedor. Werdum needs a replacement opponent.


----------



## SteveMania

I don't really care who his opponent is as long as the promoter makes a good faith effort to put him in the ring with the best fighters available.

Getting a guy like Rogers or Monson would be perfectly acceptable given that they only have 10 days to find a replacement for the Babyfat Assassin. But unfortunately, it looks like they are going to fuck up two fights and pull Vitor out of his match-up with Santiago. I would much rather see them go outside the organization and sign a HW rather than fucking up what would have been a very interesting MW fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Out of all the options, I'll take Rogers vs Fedor.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Wheres Tito when you need him , I kid I kid 

Let Brett Rogers get crushed.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> Out of all the options, I'll take Rogers vs Fedor.


Same here.

Rogers would fit nicely as some sort of contender, seeing as he just KO'd Arlovski too.


----------



## Josh

i'll take rogers to see him get knocked out.


----------



## Myers

I hate this whole affliction situation, this could really affect the future of the company. What if the person they choose for Fedor beats him? It could go the same route as elite xc (I am not comparing kimbo and fedor in ability), they build up fedor in the US and then he could lose to a late replacement who hasn't been training for the greatest HW of all time. Especially to someone like Rodgers who has a ton of potential but is still a little green.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> Especially to someone like Rodgers who has a ton of potential but is still a little green.



Eh, that's a little extreme.

He hits like a freight train, but doesn't do anything else that 'wows' me. He has *black man* explosiveness and some athleticism but his chin remains untested and his entire grappling game is in the gray.

Although I'm much more interested in seeing him step up to the plate against Fedor, I'd venture to say he gets tapped with the quickness.


----------



## Myers

With both Overeem/Werdum and Diaz/Riggs scratched from the stikeforce show on august 15th, I am beginning to care even less for this show. I have a feeling the Carano vs Cyborg fight is going to be very dissapointing. 

Both Affliction and Strikeforce shows this month are receiving huge blows just weeks before. I hope these aren't nails in the coffin.


----------



## Foxy182

AFFLICTION TRILOGY IS CANCELLED!!! says MMAWEEKLY


----------



## Dark Church

I doubt it at this point but it would be hillarious. If they cancel this event they should just fold the company. I thought of a replacement for Fedor though. Paul Buentello who happens to already be booked on the Affliction card.


----------



## -Mystery-

:lmao

Diaz/Riggs has been canceled too.


----------



## Dark Church

> The Aug. 1 "Affliction: Trilogy" event, which lost its main event earlier this week when headliner Josh Barnett was denied a licensed due to a failed drug test, has been canceled.
> 
> News of the cancellation was first reported by veteran MMA journalist Josh Gross of SI.com.
> 
> Affliction Entertainment officials were not immediately available for comment when contacted by MMAjunkie.com but a source close to the event confirmed the decision has been made to scrap the show altogether.
> 
> According to the SI.com report, event organizers have begun contacting the event's fighters to inform them of the cancellation. The event, which was expected to feature a main event between Barnett and famed Russian heavyweight Fedor Emelianenko, was slated to take place at the Honda Center in Anaheim, Calif., and air on pay-per-view and HDNet.
> 
> Other notables such as Renato "Babalu" Sobral, Jorge Santiago, Gegard Mousasi, Paul Buentello and Jay Hieron were also slated to compete on the card.


:lmao they are done.


----------



## Mikey Damage

LOL. Death of Affliction.

I suspect a blog from Mr. White today or tomorrow.


----------



## Foxy182

Sorry but i had to










Somewhere now in Vegas Dana is smiling


----------



## Dark Church

Josh Barnett = Seth Petruzelli

Strikeforce should seriously have Babalu defend his title at their event now. They lost two title fights so gaining one could help alot. Book him against Vitor or Mousasi as well.


----------



## Punk2710

Good Job Barnett you stupid fuck.......go back to Japan so you can take all the roids you want so you can stop fooling the fans to thinking that your actually "legit"


----------



## Myers

Dammit, just after reading about Diaz/Riggs and talking about death nails in companies coffins, they scrap the whole show altogether. Fuck, I had tickets for the Affliction show too, to be honest I was going to get the refund today or tomorrow anyway.

Fuck You Barnett!


----------



## Overrated

Why are people laughing? the card had some good fights on it. Barnett you stupid fat fuck.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Josh Barnett = Seth Petruzelli



Kimbo would be a more appropriate comparison considering Gray Shaw put all of his eggs on him while Seth Petruzelli did his job in 14 handsome seconds.

Amazing how one guy pisses hot and an entire organization crumbles at the seams. Not that it mattered anyway, they were doomed from the beginning when they decided to pay Matt Lindland 300k.


----------



## Myers

And it is all over! Affliction knocked out in the third round by way of two disastrous MMA shows and a main eventer being a fuck up. 

Affliction has officially folded it's mma promotion, they will now support UFC shows. This should be an interesting couple of months.


----------



## MAVSFAN

Someone posted this over at Sherdog:


----------



## Foxy182

From Dana's Twitter

I am going on espn 1100 in vegas at 6pm. I will be talking anything mma. Call in number is 702 364 1100! *Oh yea and welcome back tito* 


He's BACK!!!! well hopfully


----------



## asdf122345

MAVSFAN said:


> Someone posted this over at Sherdog:


HAHAH. That is so funny like shit.


----------



## roblough

So how many months are we giving Strikeforce and Dream before they go under?


----------



## bruteshot74

Strikeforce will not go under. Scott Coker is a smart business man and he is not going to make the same mistakes that we saw Elite XC and Affliction make with money. He has slowly but surely been building his fighter base and some pretty legit guys now. Now he just needs to get more fighters in there who can compete for there titles but make sure it is smart money wise for him to do so. 

Dream you never know. Pride was around for a long time until they got tangled in those money issues so I guess we shall just have to wait and see what happens. I hope it sticks around because only having the UFC to watch would kind of suck, no matter how great of events they are putting together.


----------



## WillTheBloody

So it was mentioned on ESPN radio that fans aren't thrilled with Franklin/Henderson II at UFC 103.

Dan White's response: "I know. Stay tuned...big things are happenning." He then started to talk about Tito. Hmmmm....

Big damn news conference scheduled for July 31 to announce "lots of crazy things". Let the speculation begin!


----------



## SteveMania

bruteshot74 said:


> Strikeforce will not go under. Scott Coker is a smart business man and he is not going to make the same mistakes that we saw Elite XC and Affliction make with money. He has slowly but surely been building his fighter base and some pretty legit guys now. Now he just needs to get more fighters in there who can compete for there titles but make sure it is smart money wise for him to do so.



I whole-heartily agree with this.

Strikeforce is a well-oiled machine with Scott Coker running things. Even more so than your typical white-collar worker because he understands prospering means of business given his history in the fight game.

I'm just hoping we don't see fighters in contract limbo as a result of this, which would seriously bleed of donkey shit considering every fighter on the Trilogy card already compensated their trainers and spent about 6-8 grueling weeks training their asses off getting into fight shape only for the card (and the promotion altogether) to be scrapped. Tough nuts.

Dream is struggling (actually MMA on the whole has gone down immeasurably in the land of the rising sun), to the point where FEG was hard-pressed to put together something bonkers that would bring people a familiar perspective that the Japanese crowd would appreciate: the super hulk tournament. So far they've regained some steam, but aren't breaking even at their current rate.


----------



## -Mystery-

Let the Fedor to UFC speculation begin again!

Nice to see Affliction and UFC settling their differences though.

And I can't fucking wait until the 31st. Better not disappoint Dana.


----------



## Mikey Damage

He's going to do disappoint. Dana has announced big news conferences before, and then they turned out to be nothing. 

I think one was when they were on teh verge of the HBO deal. Another one that he hyped up was the Bud Light presser. Yeah, great for the UFC business-side...but who else cared? Also when he announced Lorenzo Ferttita was joining the UFC as help to White. However, Lorenzo has done great things so, yeah...that's not so bad.

I'm not holding my breathe. Hopefully, he comes through.

edit:

real quick

- rumored Frank Mir vs Chieck Kongo at UFC 107
- Kevin Iole says UFC 100 did in "excess" of 1.5 million PPV buys.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, he does tend to disappoint, but with Affliction going under, I actually have some sort of expectations.


----------



## MITB

I'm really disappointed the Afflication card has been cancelled. I know Fedor/Barnett was the main event but it had a lot more going for it. Santiago/Belfort and Mousasi/Babalu were fights I was really looking foward to.

Surely Strikeforce could arrange for those two fights to take place on the Carano/Cyborg card??

Fedor has to be a shoo-in for the UFC now.

And what chance Franklin/Ortiz at 103? With Hendo fighting the winner of Maia/Marquardt for the title shot, at around UFC 107?


----------



## KingKicks

stylesclash2006 said:


> From Dana's Twitter
> 
> I am going on espn 1100 in vegas at 6pm. I will be talking anything mma. Call in number is 702 364 1100! *Oh yea and welcome back tito*
> 
> 
> He's BACK!!!! well hopfully


Just saw his Twitter, and I actually marked a bit.

Perhaps one of the crazy things at the conference will be Tito's return made official and maybe even his return fight announced.


----------



## Rush

I don't see why people are marking so hard for Ortiz's return. He's been injured/had surgery etc and he hasn't exactly set the world on fire throughout his last 3 fights (2 losses and a draw) dating back to the end of 06 and he hasn't fought in a year. I'm personally not expecting much in terms of fighting ability when he does come back but i'm hoping he can prove me wrong.


----------



## Josh

It's Ortiz, you know he's gonna talk shit on someone. I still think he can shake things up a bit in the LHW division.


----------



## bruteshot74

Tito may not be the greatest fighter around but a lot of people are marking because he was the one that got some of the earlier fans into the sport. I know him, Chuck & Randy are the some of the main reasons I got into the sport back into the day. He is never going to be champ again but I still feel like he can beat a lot of guys in that division. Hopefully will come back in good shape and we will see the ground and pound Tito of old.


----------



## Rush

Josh said:


> It's Ortiz, you know he's gonna talk shit on someone. I still think he can shake things up a bit in the LHW division.


Of course he'd be pretty entertaining running his mouth but i'm just saying that i don't see him competing at the top of the division anymore. There are still some fights i'd love to see from him but i just feel that he's not going to be the Ortiz that we saw in his prime, pounding on the divisions elite.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rampage vs Tito.

The hype would be excellent for that one.


----------



## McQueen

I'd mark to see Rampage knock Tito out.


----------



## Foxy182

I would imagine that the only thing Rampage would say during the bulid up is how big Tito's head is


----------



## SteveMania

Sticksy said:


> I don't see why people are marking so hard for Ortiz's return. He's been injured/had surgery etc and he hasn't exactly set the world on fire throughout his last 3 fights (2 losses and a draw) dating back to the end of 06 and he hasn't fought in a year. I'm personally not expecting much in terms of fighting ability when he does come back but i'm hoping he can prove me wrong.



Pretty much. 

Tito will never achieve past glory, but I still firmly believe he can be relevant if he's healthy and isn't plagued with the same injuries he had a few years ago. I've never been a supporter of his because his mouth garnered him far more fame than his skill, but he's a threat to a lot of guys at 205; specifically those with poor sprawl - assuming his shot is as stout as it was years ago.


----------



## -Mystery-

http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventDetail.fightCard&eid=2277

Something seems to be missing. Hmmm...


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rampage Jackson said:


> My bad if I don’t watch all the fights out there. I apologize for not knowing a lot of you up & coming fighters. I noticed that I met some of you guys in the past & I didn’t recognize who you are…but honestly, I don’t watch fighting that much. I don’t want people to take it the wrong way, but I wasn’t a fan of the sport before I started fighting.
> 
> Now this punk ass dude named King Mo is all butthurt because I don’t know who the hell he is. Straight up, if you’re not one of my friends or fighting one of my friends or a potential later opponent, I might not get a chance to watch your fight. So I didn’t know who the hell King Mo was & now he crying like a little girl saying that he met me a long time ago when I was fighting at KOTC & he said I shined him cause I was talking to four people when he introduced himself. Now this guy running his mouth, but if I was him, I would shut the hell up cause he seriously don’t want none.
> 
> People, straight up, if you guys ever bump into me, treat me as a normal guy or the way you would like to be treated. If I’m talking to people or in the club dancing with a hot chick or with my kids or eating or in the restroom with my dick in my hand pissing, it’s probably a bad time to talk to me or ask for a picture. Other than that, you’ll see I’m just like everybody else & I like to be treated like that & if you’re a up & coming fighter, don’t assume that I know you or seen you fight. Let me know that you’re a fighter so we won’t have the same problems like King Mo over here. Cause King Mo would be half cool if he didn’t have those gay ass nipple rings & didn’t talk so much!


Rampage vs King Mo, plz.


----------



## Dark Church

Rumors are now going around that Franklin/Ortiz and Henderson/Belfort may happen at 103. Franklin has not been notified of anything though. Dana also announced a press conference for July 31st with "alot of crazy stuff".


----------



## Mikey Damage

Is so then 103 is a nice looking card.

* Dan Henderson vs. Vitor Belfort
* Rich Franklin vs. Tito Ortiz
* Junior Dos Santos vs. Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic
* Martin Kampmann vs. Mike Swick
* Efrain Escudero vs. Cole Miller
* Josh Koscheck vs. Frank Trigg
* Hermes Franca vs. Tyson Griffin


----------



## T3H~L3X

I like these match ups better than another Franklin/Henderson match up... Still niether has that main event push to it but Tito's hype machine could add to that. I think the problem lately has been too many events they are quickly burning through main event after main event and thus we end up with some main events that just don't have a stigma of "ooooooooo" to them like a Swick/Kampmann or Franklin/henderson rematch.


----------



## Overrated

Tito will be main event because money mayweather is fighting on the same night. 

Cannot wait for Tito to come back.


----------



## legioXIII

Mikey Damage said:


> Rampage vs King Mo, plz.


Want, doubt King Mo is ready for Rampage though.


----------



## Rush

King Mo would get killed by Rampage. Would be amazing in terms of pre-fight hype though.


----------



## McQueen

If that fight happens Rampage should wear a "Who's King Mo?" shirt for fun.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Maybe start refering to himself as King Rampage, That would scream awesome...


----------



## Myers

some good and more bad news for strikeforce, it looks like thompson will not be able fight on August 14. 

However a big fight has been added. Babalu will defend his title against gegard mousasi.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Strikeforce should just do Melendez vs Diaz at catchweight.

But I think they train together...


----------



## Obese Turtle

I'd mark for Franklin/Ortiz. Hopefully Tito gets drubbed.


----------



## Dark Church

I say Strikeforce should just book more Affliction guys. Maybe a Buentello/Werdum bout could be booked or Hieron/Diaz.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

they should sign up dan lauzon and lil nog


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah, I'm surprised that more fights aren't being moved to Strikeforce.


----------



## -Mystery-

Meltzer on Affliction fighters in Strikeforce.



> It's hard to say. North America's No. 2 promotion suffers from roster depth issues.
> 
> Strikeforce was in negotiations for an Affliction deal, believed to be similar to the deal UFC, until the 11th hour. Such a deal would have helped the company's roster depth, but it may not have been cost effective for a smaller company being run on a budget.
> 
> There are a lot of Affliction fighters they could be interested in, but Strikeforce is running a successful business today where others have failed because they haven't overpaid fighters. They may pick up some fighters that will help the depth on their shows. They already have a contract with Sobral, the company's light heavyweight champion, and on Monday, they announced the addition of Sobral vs. Mousasi as a title fight on Aug, 15. Belfort would be the most interesting acquisition, but he's also the one UFC is most likely to go aggressively pursue.


----------



## Punk2710

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2009/07/fedor-emelianenko-ufc-finalizing-deal.html

A long-awaited agreement between the Ultimate Fighting Championship and the man considered the world's best mixed martial arts fighter, Fedor Emelianenko, is expected to be announced by UFC President Dana White on Friday, a source with information about the negotiations told The Times today.

The source, who asked not to be identified because he's not authorized to speak publicly about the dealings, called negotiations between the UFC and Fedor "very civil" just days after Fedor's scheduled Affliction Trilogy fight Saturday against Josh Barnett was canceled.

Affliction wound up folding its MMA promotion activities and announced an apparel deal to sponsor UFC.

Now, Fedor, who has previously fought in organizations including PRIDE Fighting Championships in Japan, Bodog Fight and Affliction, is crossing over to the world's most successful MMA fighting organization, as well.

With a 30-1 record that includes victories over former UFC heavyweight champions Tim Sylvia, Andrei Arlovski and Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira, Emelianenko would likely get an immediate shot at reigning UFC heavyweight champ Brock Lesnar.

The source said officials were discussing details on the public announcement of the deal, which in the past has been complicated by Emelianenko's resistance to accept UFC's standard six-fight contract and his unwillingness to surrender some merchandising and marketing revenues.

But this month White said he was optimistic he could bring Emelianenko aboard, and his confidence was well-placed. The UFC declined to elaborate on Friday's scheduled announcement.

-- Lance Pugmire


----------



## Overrated

I will shit a brick if Fedor finally comes to the UFC. Huge news if its true.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fedor vs Lesnar at 106 or 107, plz.

Speaking of which...WTF is up with the UFC scheduling?

UFC 105 - November 14th

UFC 106 - November 21th

That guarantees that 105 is for free on Spike TV.

UFC 107 - December 12th or 19th

UFC 108 - January 2nd

Odd, they're not running a show in the final days of December like they have in the past.


----------



## Overrated

Jan 2nd will be there end of year show ive heard. 105 is confirmed for spike i think. 

FEDOR VS BROCK should happen at 105 :side:


----------



## wholedamnshow

Mikey Damage said:


> Fedor vs Lesnar at 106 or 107, plz.
> 
> Speaking of which...WTF is up with the UFC scheduling?
> 
> UFC 105 - November 14th
> 
> UFC 106 - November 21th
> 
> That guarantees that 105 is for free on Spike TV.
> 
> UFC 107 - December 12th or 19th
> 
> UFC 108 - January 2nd
> 
> Odd, they're not running a show in the final days of December like they have in the past.


105 is in the UK with Bisping rumoured to fight in the main-event. 108 is the "end of year" card I think because MMAjunkie says that its scheduled for Las Vegas. 

http://mmajunkie.com/event/657/ufc-108.mma


----------



## Dark Church

Nick Diaz/Jay Hieron is being booked for Strikeforce on Aug 15th. Also Thompson/Melendez is still on. Sounds they may still have some great fights after being in trouble.


----------



## -Mystery-

Fedor's got a press conference tomorrow too. Hmmm...


----------



## Dark Church

Fedor/Lesnar would be the biggest Heavyweight fight in MMA history.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Fedor/Lesnar would be the biggest Heavyweight fight in MMA history.


With UFC's marketing, it could be the biggest fight ever. 

They totally need to do a UFC 24/7 deal similar to Penn/St. Pierre for the fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dark Church said:


> Nick Diaz/Jay Hieron is being booked for Strikeforce on Aug 15th. Also Thompson/Melendez is still on. Sounds they may still have some great fights after being in trouble.


This is good news. 



-Mystery- said:


> Fedor's got a press conference tomorrow too. Hmmm...


Hmm. Will Dana be there? That's the question.


----------



## Dark Church

Yeah a 24/7 would be a great way to get some casual UFC fans to know Fedor better. I don't even know who I would pick for this fight. I just want to see it.


----------



## Overrated

> “It is undoubted that I will face Roy Jones. We have talked too much, have signed some contracts and we want to make it the sooner the better. It’s not for money or spotlight, it’s for my desire.”.
> 
> “I watch Roy Jones since he competed as an amateur and in the Olympic Games. I’m looking forward to this fight to put in the ring everything I know, to show my students in the future that I understand what I may say over this or that and don’t seem a pirate parrot.”
> 
> “Before that UFC is my focus. Dana treats me very well, as do all the staff of the organization. However I have to search what is better for myself.”


That is Anderson Silva talking to fighters only mag. Why would he want to step into the ring to face roy jones sure the guy is starting to wind down now but Silva would still get tooled.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

I can't fucking wait until UFC 101.

BJ Penn & Kenny Florian are both my favorite fighters in the division so I don't care who wins I hope I see a war though.

Anyone else pumped for 101? Should be great, card looks good on paper.


----------



## Overrated

Im pumped for it. THE BIG DOG is on the card as well.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

I hate both Anderson Silva & Forrest Griffin so hopefully they knock each other out at the same time :side:


----------



## KingKicks

I'm actually more pumped for 101 then I was 100 simply because of Griffin/Silva and Florian/Penn. Hell Penn and Forrest are my favourite fighters (along with GSP) so that alone makes me hyped for it.


----------



## Overrated

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...nnounce-UFC-signing-of-Fedor-Emelianenko.html is this site legit? great news if its true.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Overrated said:


> http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...nnounce-UFC-signing-of-Fedor-Emelianenko.html is this site legit? great news if its true.


probably garbage, though.

Fedor vs Lesnar at 103? Doubtful. But that would totally SQUASH Mayweather/Marquez.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

I hope Fedor only signs in time for my 2nd Round Draft Pick.


----------



## Liam Miller

MetalX said:


> I hope Fedor only signs in time for my 2nd Round Draft Pick.


Ha i was going to mention that in the thread, i can see people holding off on their picks just waiting for conformation.

And it's huge news if it's true and if Lesnar/Fedor happens at 103 that would be epic and surely beat mayweather's return fight in ppv buys, which will please many


----------



## Punk2710

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009/mma/07/28/Emelianenko.Octagon/index.html

Denying a published report Tuesday by the Los Angeles Times, M-1 Global officials told SI.com that Fedor Emelianenko and the Ultimate Fighting Championship are not close to finalizing a deal that would bring mixed martial arts' top heavyweight in the Octagon.

"I can give you a guarantee it's not accurate," said Apy Echteld of M-1 Global, a St. Petersburg, Russia-based promotion and management company of which Emelianenko is an equity stakeholder.

According to the Times' report -- which referenced an unnamed source unaffiliated with the UFC and "with information about the negotiations" -- UFC president Dana White was set to announce the signing of Emelianenko on Friday. The source also said negotiations between the top MMA promoter and the Russian champion's camp were "very civil," and that both groups were discussing details on the pending public announcement.

Echteld declined to comment on negotiations between M-1 Global and the UFC, which are rumored to be taking place Tuesday in Los Angeles. He pointed to a press conference Wednesday in Anaheim, Calif., for "important" news on Emelianenko's fate.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I just want to say before I post here, I am just starting to get into UFC. I started watching a couple of episodes of UFC Unleashed on Spike TV this week. I have been drawn in, and am now feel I am interested in the sport of MMA. I admit I don't know much about UFC, but plan on doing so in the coming weeks by watching more Unleashed and some old PPV's.


With that said I am also excited for 101. I am interested in the Lightweight Championship bout. I have taken a liking to BJ Penn.


----------



## legioXIII

Rockhead said:


> I just want to say before I post here, I am just starting to get into UFC. I started watching a couple of episodes of UFC Unleashed on Spike TV this week. I have been drawn in, and am now feel I am interested in the sport of MMA. I admit I don't know much about UFC, but plan on doing so in the coming weeks by watching more Unleashed and some old PPV's.
> 
> 
> With that said I am also excited for 101. I am interested in the Lightweight Championship bout. I have taken a liking to BJ Penn.


Alright man, more UFC fans is always good. I mean there a few guys here, that will be like "bandwagon ***" but don't listen to them, its cool. And I like that MMA is becoming more mainstream. Just wish they didn't have to sacrifice some of the rules though. 



WWE_TNA said:


> Ha i was going to mention that in the thread, i can see people holding off on their picks just waiting for conformation.
> 
> And it's huge news if it's true and if Lesnar/Fedor happens at 103 that would be epic and surely beat mayweather's return fight in ppv buys, which will please many


Yeah, I was hoping that no one would make the connection, but I guess that's pretty stupid. I'll admit, I want Fedor too. I also kinda want Shinya Aoki, but that's a different story. So, hypothetically, if I get Fedor. And say Fedor and Lesnar meet at 103. And Fedor wins and Lesnar loses, or the other way around for that matter... then what?


----------



## Myers

Rockhead said:


> I just want to say before I post here, I am just starting to get into UFC. I started watching a couple of episodes of UFC Unleashed on Spike TV this week. I have been drawn in, and am now feel I am interested in the sport of MMA. I admit I don't know much about UFC, but plan on doing so in the coming weeks by watching more Unleashed and some old PPV's.
> 
> 
> With that said I am also excited for 101. I am interested in the Lightweight Championship bout. I have taken a liking to BJ Penn.


"Bandwagon ***"! ....No, I''m only kidding.

My interest grew just only a few years back when The Ultimate Fighter season 1 came out. Before that I was only watching when Matt Hughes or Arlovski was fighting. I don't think anyone will give you shit for being a "new fan", it's mostly civil here. 

UFC 101 has two matches that could be fight of the year, should be an amazing PPV. Check out WEC,Dream,Strikeforce, and Bellator fighting for other great promotions of MMA.


----------



## -Mystery-

Meltzer and his people are saying that the Fedor sweepstakes between Strikeforce and UFC is still on going, but UFC is likely to be the victor and will announce the signing on Friday. He went onto say that Fedor might not even be UFC's biggest deal of the week.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah, I know.

They signed Ben Rothwell. He's been added to UFC 104.

And unless Dave thinks Tito/Vitor is bigger than Fedor...that only means one thing. A new TV deal.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> Yeah, I know.
> 
> They signed Ben Rothwell. He's been added to UFC 104.
> 
> And unless Dave thinks Tito/Vitor is bigger than Fedor...that only means one thing. A new TV deal.


ESPN has been heavily rumored so idk.


----------



## Mikey Damage

O rly?

Anything credible rumoring it?


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> O rly?
> 
> Anything credible rumoring it?


Not really. Just your typical run of the mill rumors regarding a TV deal that we've heard about for the last couple of years.


----------



## Josh

all i've heard is epsn will be showing live events in the UK.


----------



## SteveMania

Assuming negotiations get serious, I highly doubt the ***** thing will be a sticking point. If anything the real hang up is on M-1 Global and their co-promotion demand. Unless Finkelstein is flexible, then it'll be a presumptive no-no from the UFC.

I have a very hard time believing anything in the realm of Fedor and the UFC coming to terms unless confirmation is provided by a duly source. Tomorrow and Friday's press conferences respectively will clear the air though.


----------



## Overrated

Good to see the UFC adding some new fighters to there HW ranks in the form of Ben Rothwell and Chase Gormley.

Ye ESPN is the front runner for the UFC in the UK now. Great news that its not sky.


----------



## Foxy182

For ESPN Uk how much is it cause i remember seeing it in the Setanta package along with some other channels


----------



## Wolf Beast

stylesclash2006 said:


> For ESPN Uk how much is it cause i remember seeing it in the Setanta package along with some other channels


£10 a month, as far as I know. If ESPN does grab the UFC rights, it's a 'must subscribe' for me.


----------



## Mikey Damage

here is some info on teh ESPN UK channel.

Which looks like a pretty sweet fucking deal, to me.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESPN_(UK_TV_channel)


----------



## T-C

I hate M-1 and Vadim Finkelstein. That is all.


----------



## Overrated

Not looking good at Fedor's conference call. He apparently said the UFC offer is not interesting us. Fuck his managers and fuck M-1.


----------



## T-C

The fact that they got Gary Millen in says a lot about how reputable and smart businessmen they are.


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC won't co-promote with M-1. And really...why should they?

If Fedor wants to play tough, oh well. Affliction's PPV buys proved he's not a marquee name in North America. Only the hardcores know of his existence. 

He's got no leverage over the UFC. The UFC doesn't need him.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

I'm not acknowledging Fedor as best in the world until he beats legit guys in the UFC.

Overall fedor needs the UFC more then the UFC Needs him.


----------



## MITB

To be fair, how many so-called great fighters were found wanting in the octagon?

If Fed want's to go down at the greatest HW of all-time he needs to fight the Lesnars, Coutures and even Carwins of the world.

Besides, Lesnar would beat Fedor in Fed's first UFC fight if he signed, thereby debunking the Russian myth.


----------



## -Mystery-

Fedor needs UFC for his legacy. Without UFC, Fedor will always be remember as the guy that was so dominant everywhere else, but never stepped foot inside the Octagon. Fedor won't be remember by anyone else other than hardcore fans and if he's satisfied with that than so be it, but he needs the UFC to leave his mark and be remembered by millions.


----------



## Dark Church

I think part of him doesn't want to lose so he views guys like Werdum, Rogers and Overeem as better options than Lesnar, Couture, Nog and Mir. I think Cro Cop signed with UFC partially so he didn't have to fight Overeem again. Who by the way is the only real threat to Fedor that isn't with UFC.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> I think part of him doesn't want to lose so he views guys like Werdum, Rogers and Overeem as better options than Lesnar, Couture, Nog and Mir. I think Cro Cop signed with UFC partially so he didn't have to fight Overeem again. Who by the way is the only real threat to Fedor that isn't with UFC.


I think there's some truth to this. I think Fedor's scared to death of losing because the big stigma that's been attached to Fedor is his unbeaten record for close to 9 years. I believe Fedor knows he isn't a big name to the North American fanbase and that a loss will hurt his career significantly.


----------



## Super Delfin

M-1 Global reminds me of "Prestige Worldwide" from Step Brothers for some reason. Maybe I'm just a stoner though, not too sure.

Can't say I agree with the notion that Fedor's legacy will be tainted by not going to UFC. Maybe in the short term, but regardless of how MMA grows in the future he will be remembered as one of the greats by anyone with any true interest in the sport. I don't see why he has to fight people like Brock Lesnar or Shane Carwin to somehow be considered legendary when his accomplishments speak for themselves. It might be a question of 'what could have been', but that doesn't take away what already happened. PRIDE wasn't exactly on the level of YAMMA or anything, it was the most popular MMA organization in the world for a while.


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC signed Paul Daley. Add a bit of depth to the WW division..but he's just a gatekeeper, really.

I heard they offered like 20 contracts to Affliction fighters.

Here's to hoping they bring in Chris Horodecki.


----------



## Dark Church

Daley would be a good challenge for someone like Hardy. I say book it for 105 which is in England anyway.


----------



## SteveMania

Where are people getting these ridiculous suppositions?

I'm impressively amazed at some of the drivel that goes on in this thread. Fedor doesn't need the UFC, just like he doesn't have to fight Overeem or even Barnett. However, as the world's top HW he needs to fight top competition. That's it. Nothing more, nothing less. It can be Barnett, Lesnar, Overeem, Randy, or whoever, but being the best is about doing so on a consistent basis as long as you're capable. 

In case you were counting Sakakibara's in your sleep, there are still great fights for Fedor outside of the UFC. On the flip side there are great match-ups inside the UFC just based on sheer number. Cain (who destroyed the Jake O'Brien that gave AA 'fits'), Cigano (more of a wild card really), Carwin, and Lesnar. A number of these guys have the very clear ability to beat someone like Barnett (Barnett would not be able to outwrestle a lot of these guys, and plenty of them are capable strikers, just like Josh).

Only problem is that a lot of them are very green, but it's fair to call them the future and I wouldn't mind at all if Fedor went to the UFC. He doesn't need them though and if you dispute that Fedor is the greatest HW in the world, you're a delusional, dimwitted dolt that would be better served catering to your dick than your brain.





Dark Church said:


> I think part of him doesn't want to lose so he views guys like Werdum, Rogers and Overeem as better options than Lesnar, Couture, Nog and Mir. I think Cro Cop signed with UFC partially so he didn't have to fight Overeem again. Who by the way is the only real threat to Fedor that isn't with UFC.



Congrats sir, you take the autism cake once again.

What a fucking trainwreck of a post, it's incredible how in three sentences you can single-handedly bring out the flood that makes idiots like you so oblivious to what the fight game entails.

Fedor not signing with the UFC has nothing to do with some sort of relic fallacy that he 'fears losing' or is trying to duck competition. You don't become the best HW in the world by ducking competition. M-1 Global's co-promotional demands (which are fucking outrageous) and the UFC's exclusive fruit on fighters is hampering serious negotiation.

The UFC gains nothing if they agree to Finkelstein and M-1 Global's mess - unless you count M-1's ability to market the fight out in some ghetto Russian town occupied only by snow and half a row of teeth.


----------



## -Mystery-

Fedor needs to be fighting the top competition, but doesn't need UFC? Something about that statement seems a bit off to me. The top competition is in the UFC thus Fedor needs the UFC because he needs the top competition.

But like I said, Fedor obviously doesn't care about being remembered by the masses as one of the best of all time. Without the UFC, he'll only be remembered by the internet community.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Agreed with -Mystery-.

Personally there's only like 4 top notch fights outside of the UFC. He needs the competition the UFC can deliver to shut everyone up and prove he's the fucking greatest.


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> Where are people getting these ridiculous suppositions?
> 
> I'm impressively amazed at some of the drivel that goes on in this thread. Fedor doesn't need the UFC, just like he doesn't have to fight Overeem or even Barnett. However, as the world's top HW he needs to fight top competition. That's it. Nothing more, nothing less. It can be Barnett, Lesnar, Overeem, Randy, or whoever, but being the best is about doing so on a consistent basis as long as you're capable.
> 
> In case you were counting Sakakibara's in your sleep, there are still great fights for Fedor outside of the UFC. On the flip side there are great match-ups inside the UFC just based on sheer number. Cain (who destroyed the Jake O'Brien that gave AA 'fits'), Cigano (more of a wild card really), Carwin, and Lesnar. A number of these guys have the very clear ability to beat someone like Barnett (Barnett would not be able to outwrestle a lot of these guys, and plenty of them are capable strikers, just like Josh).
> 
> Only problem is that a lot of them are very green, but it's fair to call them the future and I wouldn't mind at all if Fedor went to the UFC. He doesn't need them though and if you dispute that Fedor is the greatest HW in the world, you're a delusional, dimwitted dolt that would be better served catering to your dick than your brain.
> 
> Congrats sir, you take the autism cake once again.
> 
> What a fucking trainwreck of a post, it's incredible how in three sentences you can single-handedly bring out the flood that makes idiots like you so oblivious to what the fight game entails.
> 
> Fedor not signing with the UFC has nothing to do with some sort of relic fallacy that he 'fears losing' or is trying to duck competition. You don't become the best HW in the world by ducking competition. M-1 Global's co-promotional demands (which are fucking outrageous) and the UFC's exclusive fruit on fighters is hampering serious negotiation.
> 
> The UFC gains nothing if they agree to Finkelstein and M-1 Global's mess - unless you count M-1's ability to market the fight out in some ghetto Russian town occupied only by snow and half a row of teeth.


Fedor could have signed with the UFC instead of M1 to begin with. He could have been in the UFC after Pride closed. He doesn't care enough about being the best though. He would rather be the WAMMA champ than the UFC champ. He may be affriad of fighting a guy like Lesnar as well. If he goes out and Lesnar beats him then his internet legacy is ruined. Right now Lesnar is the world's top heavyweight because he has beaten the best. Not Hong Man Choi or a past their prime Arlovski and Sylvia. Fedor has alot to prove.


----------



## SteveMania

> Fedor doesn't need the UFC, just like he doesn't have to fight Overeem or even Barnett. However, *as the world's top HW* he needs to fight top competition. That's it. Nothing more, nothing less. It can be Barnett, Lesnar, Overeem, Randy, or whoever, but being the best is about doing so on a consistent basis as long as you're capable.


Point is very simple. As the best HW in the world, he needs to fight the best possible competition out there. It can be anyone, in the UFC or not. This isn't about solidifying a legacy, plenty of people are fully aware that Fedor is the holy grail of the HW division and assuming he retires tomorrow, he'll go do as that.

People need to be less infatuated with this mystical belief that Fedor needs the UFC, because doesn't. Fedor needs top competition and while the UFC has match-ups in quantity, many are still incredibly green and aren't ready for Fedor. In contrast there are fights outside of the Zuffa threshold that are very interesting, if not even more intriguing than Brock Lesnar opposing Fedor.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Fedor could have signed with the UFC instead of M1 to begin with. He could have been in the UFC after Pride closed. He doesn't care enough about being the best though. He would rather be the WAMMA champ than the UFC champ. He may be affriad of fighting a guy like Lesnar as well. If he goes out and Lesnar beats him then his internet legacy is ruined. Right now Lesnar is the world's top heavyweight because he has beaten the best. Not Hong Man Choi or a past their prime Arlovski and Sylvia. Fedor has alot to prove.



Fantastic response.

Fedor has been affiliated with Finkelstein and M-1 Global his entire career. Whether negotiations were spruce after the Pride fallout or not, that still doesn't change the fact that they have demands on the table that don't meet the UFC's policy.

How anyone can sit there and claim that a guy like Fedor, a man that has fought guys much larger than him and some of the most skilled fighters on the planet - would be afraid of anyone is fucking outrageous. This post bleeds of inherent stupidity.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

SteveMania said:


> Point is very simple. As the best HW in the world, he needs to fight the best possible competition out there. It can be anyone, in the UFC or not. This isn't about solidifying a legacy, plenty of people are fully aware that Fedor is the holy grail of the HW division and assuming he retires tomorrow, he'll go do as that.
> 
> People need to be less infatuated with this mystical belief that Fedor needs the UFC, because doesn't. Fedor needs top competition and while the UFC has match-ups in quantity, many are still incredibly green and aren't ready for Fedor. In contrast there are fights outside of the Zuffa threshold that are very interesting, if not even more intriguing than Brock Lesnar opposing Fedor.


Would help if you would name fights against people outside of the UFC tbh.

In the UFC he has a lot of top competition that you say he needs to be legit. He certainly has it there so signing with the UFC is his best option right now.

Brock Lesnar
Shane Carwin
Frank Mir
Randy Couture
Cain Velasquez

Could all prove to be tough challenges for Fedor. I would give Cain more fights though as he's green and definitely wouldn't beat Fedor at this point in his career but somewhere down the line he could prove to be a worthy foe.


----------



## -Mystery-

SteveMania said:


> Point is very simple. As the best HW in the world, he needs to fight the best possible competition out there. It can be anyone, in the UFC or not. *This isn't about solidifying a legacy, plenty of people are fully aware that Fedor is the holy grail of the HW division and assuming he retires tomorrow, he'll go do as that.*
> 
> People need to be less infatuated with this mystical belief that Fedor needs the UFC, because doesn't. Fedor needs top competition and while the UFC has match-ups in quantity, many are still incredibly green and aren't ready for Fedor. In contrast there are fights outside of the Zuffa threshold that are very interesting, if not even more intriguing than Brock Lesnar opposing Fedor.


It kind of is because Fedor's a nobody to the masses, Fedor's a nobody to the North American population. Fedor's legacy now is the greatest fighter that nobody ever knew about.


----------



## SteveMania

MetalX said:


> Would help if you would name fights against people outside of the UFC tbh.
> 
> In the UFC he has a lot of top competition that you say he needs to be legit. He certainly has it there so signing with the UFC is his best option right now.
> 
> Brock Lesnar
> Shane Carwin
> Frank Mir
> Randy Couture
> Cain Velasquez
> 
> Could all prove to be tough challenges for Fedor. I would give Cain more fights though as he's green and definitely wouldn't beat Fedor at this point in his career but somewhere down the line he could prove to be a worthy foe.



For starters, the HW division in MMA is abysmal at best. With that said, all of the names you listed bring something of substance, however aside from Randy, you have Lesnar, Carwin and Cain who are still in the infancy of their careers, Mir who I believe has been criminally overrated after narrowly beating a green Lesnar and a shockworn Nog.

Do any of those match-ups scream excitement (in terms of context - not popularity because we all know how jizzed people get over Lesnar), over, say, fights with established dudes like Overeem or Barnett, and hell even Monson and Sergei stack up well in contrast.


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv

Someone want to explain the lovefest some people had with Sokoudjou?Seriously he's 6-4 and got his ass kicked by Babalu. I was watching his fight with nakamura and nakamura is the biggest pussy I've ever seen in the ufc.Seriously there was nothing wrong with his fucking leg.It didn't look even remotley bad on the replay they showed.Soko rocked him and then he just didn't wanna go back in.It was pathetic.


Alright it looked a bit bad but not bad enough to end the fight IMO.


----------



## bruteshot74

^^Look what he had done in Pride. Was coming off two huge knockouts against Arona & Lil Nog which at the time was huge especially for a guy who was very green to the sport.

I am not going to even comment on the Fedor situation until he is officially in the UFC, then we can actually talk about what is going to happen with him. Like last time, I really do not see him ever competing in the octagon.

Rothwell and Daley are good additions to UFC, if we are talking about depth wise to the divisions. Rothwell has one of the most padded records in MMA and I would not be surprised to see him lose to a bunch of guys with less of a name in the UFC. Daley hits hard, but that is about it. He will KO some people quick but other then that I cannot see him having much success with most of the guys at 170.


----------



## SteveMania

-Mystery- said:


> It kind of is because Fedor's a nobody to the masses, Fedor's a nobody to the North American population. Fedor's legacy now is the greatest fighter that nobody ever knew about.



While I can concede that many out there would be unfamiliar with Fedor solely because he never actively competed stateside (in the UFC namely), his resume speaks for itself and his legacy will be that of the greatest HW of all time assuming he retired today. Popularity-wise, Fedor never turned heads.

But insofar as legacy and what he has accomplished relative with any other HW on the planet, he's undoubtedly the greatest and whether or not he is acknowledged by fans that don't follow intimately, most people do know Fedor.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

SteveMania said:


> For starters, the HW division in MMA is abysmal at best. With that said, all of the names you listed bring something of substance, however aside from Randy, you have Lesnar, Carwin and Cain who are still in the infancy of their careers, Mir who I believe has been criminally overrated after narrowly beating a green Lesnar and a shockworn Nog.
> 
> Do any of those match-ups scream excitement (in terms of context - not popularity because we all know how jizzed people get over Lesnar), over, say, fights with established dudes like Overeem or Barnett, and hell even Monson and Sergei stack up well in contrast.


I agree Mir is overrated, I don't really like him but the fact is he beat Nog in convincing fashion and you gotta have some talent to do that. I personally think he'd be a fine threat to Fedor. No where near of what the likes of Randy or Lesnar could bring to the table against fedor. I agree Carwin & Cain are still very green and only begining there careers but I don't think they'll fight Fedor right away, If he we're to sign matches with Lesnar, Randy, Mir possibly even rematchs with Nog & Cro Cop would happen first giving Carwin & Cain enough time to get better and train more to pose a serious threat to Fedor.

Overall the best competition is the UFC, While there are some great foes in other organizations right now to prove he really is the greatest he has to sign with the UFC.

I personally don't think he's signing which is a damn shame considering the fights we could see and the fact that there will be no doubt in people's minds that is he is the best if he we're to beat everyone in the HW Division.


----------



## SteveMania

kirk_jones_the_Iv said:


> Someone want to explain the lovefest some people had with Sokoudjou?Seriously he's 6-4 and got his ass kicked by Babalu. I was watching his fight with nakamura and nakamura is the biggest pussy I've ever seen in the ufc.Seriously there was nothing wrong with his fucking leg.It didn't look even remotley bad on the replay they showed.Soko rocked him and then he just didn't wanna go back in.It was pathetic.
> 
> 
> Alright it looked a bit bad but not bad enough to end the fight IMO.



I don't see anyone hanging on Sokoudjou's balls. Am I missing something here?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

SteveMania said:


> I don't see anyone hanging on Sokoudjou's balls. Am I missing something here?


lol

No one gives a fuck about Sokoudjou anymore and personally I never have.


----------



## -Mystery-

SteveMania said:


> While I can concede that many out there would be unfamiliar with Fedor solely because he never actively competed stateside (in the UFC namely), his resume speaks for itself and his legacy will be that of the greatest HW of all time assuming he retired today. Popularity-wise, Fedor never turned heads.
> 
> But insofar as legacy and what he has accomplished relative with any other HW on the planet, he's undoubtedly the greatest and whether or not he is acknowledged by fans that don't follow intimately, most people do know Fedor.


My point being though, his accomplishments will only be remembered by a small segment of people, whereas if he goes to the UFC and continues his dominance, his accomplishments will be remembered by all. 

There isn't any doubting Fedor's dominance or accomplishments, its just nobody outside the internet really knows about it.


----------



## bruteshot74

If you did not think anything off him after he knocked out Arona & Lil Nog then you're an idiot. I can see why people would think nothing of him now but his two fights in Pride were impressive.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

bruteshot74 said:


> If you did not think anything off him after he knocked out Arona & Lil Nog then you're an idiot. I can see why people would think nothing of him now but his two fights in Pride were impressive.


I wasn't impressed by it cause I wasn't watching MMA when he did it. I only started watching at around UFC 74.


----------



## bruteshot74

MetalX said:


> I wasn't impressed by it cause I wasn't watching MMA when he did it. I only started watching at around UFC 74.


New fans :no:

Nah, just kidding. I see what your saying.


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv

The more I think about M-1 the more scarred I get.Not because of the fedor fight but just because they remind me of the douchebages that killed boxing. I really really hope they don't this with mma.
Fucking tards.


----------



## SteveMania

-Mystery- said:


> My point being though, his accomplishments will only be remembered by a small segment of people, whereas if he goes to the UFC and continues his dominance, his accomplishments will be remembered by all.
> 
> There isn't any doubting Fedor's dominance or accomplishments, its just nobody outside the internet really knows about it.



A small amount of people is squelched at best. As the MMA continues to dawn into the mainstream, so will Fedor's name and aura. MMA's growth comes with plenty of other connotations, and believe it or not but in five some odd years most of the casual crowd will be familiarized with Fedor and even if they aren't (which is remote), that doesn't reflect his legacy as a fighter, it reflects his popularity.

The Sokoudjou hype died a quick death. You don't see any fanboys of his nowadays because it's cool to flop bandwagons when a guy only wins twice in five fights, nevermind taking into perspective how inexperienced Sokoudjou was/still is and the level of competition foist on him.

He's still very promising: formidable judo background, strength/speed/explosiveness in abundance while training at a great camp. He also has the youth, physical gifts and fundamentals to shatter whatever flash in the pan images people have painted. Let's just hope he doesn't Jan Nortje anyone.


----------



## Mikey Damage

M-1 isn't shit. They don't even the money to sign anyone to run a proper show. Fuck M-1. They're not even on the UFC's radar. That's why M-1 is soooo hell-bent on working a co-promotion deal.

Anyway, I see quite a bit of discussion on Fedor and his legacy. 1) Let's keep it civil, please.

2) Here are the fights I'd like to see Fedor do (in order)

- Fedor v. Lesnar
- Fedor v. Overeem
- Fedor v. Couture
- Fedor v. Mir
- Fedor v. Monson

2 of those guys are outside of the UFC. I think Fedor v. Overeem is a money fight. Monson, while displaying an impressive winning streak, does not seem have the makings of a money fight.

3) I don't think Fedor has to prove anything, legacy-wise. I mean, he still needs to justify his resume for being the pound-for-pound best fighter on the planet. But that's about it. If he retires today, he's the greatest heavyweight in MMA history. I can't see how that can be disputed.


----------



## Miester

Dana White said:


> "You won't be in the UFC," White said about additional fighters who sign with EA Sports.


So with Fedor now 'headlining' the new game, does Dana go against his word?


----------



## Mikey Damage

He would in a heartbeat.


----------



## SteveMania

I doubt the EA announcement has any teeth on Dana signing Fedor if given the opportunity. You can bet your bottom dollar that he'll go out of his way if terms are right within boundaries.


----------



## Dark Church

Fedor can't have a legacy if people don't know who he is. The greatest wrestler in Japan is largely unknown in America. Misawa just died and most WWE fans have no clue who he even is. Fedor is on a much smaller scale than Misawa as well. Sure you on your computer will know who he is but alot of people will not. Also Fedor still has something to prove to me as well. If he retired today I wouldn't even rank as a top five all time heavyweight. Also I didn't know he has been with M-1 since Pride. This however does add to the argument that more is going on with the negotiations than just M-1. It was Fedor who caused the problem before by thinking he deserves to be the highest paid guy in the UFC.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> Also Fedor still has something to prove to me as well. If he retired today I wouldn't even rank as a top five all time heavyweight.


Heh. Sometimes I think you dabble a bit too much in hyperbole.

I'd really like to see your top 5 heavyweights of all-time.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Because I'm bored, I'm gonna name mine from what I've seen in my limited exposure to the sport thus far. 

No paticular order:
Bas Rutten
Randy Couture
Fedor Emelianenko
Royce Gracie
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Fedor can't have a legacy if people don't know who he is. The greatest wrestler in Japan is largely unknown in America. Misawa just died and most WWE fans have no clue who he even is. Fedor is on a much smaller scale than Misawa as well. Sure you on your computer will know who he is but alot of people will not. Also Fedor still has something to prove to me as well. If he retired today I wouldn't even rank as a top five all time heavyweight. Also I didn't know he has been with M-1 since Pride. This however does add to the argument that more is going on with the negotiations than just M-1. It was Fedor who caused the problem before by thinking he deserves to be the highest paid guy in the UFC.



Your blind hatred is marring everything mundane in your post.

I'm a stickler for righteous debate, but it seems like every time you click 'Reply' you have some sort of ridiculous fallacy and non-sequitur that you manage to cram into every sentence.

Fedor's legacy as a fighter is not reflected on the number of people that knew him, it's a testament to his popularity which was never colossal to begin with. Although as MMA continues to heighten, so will Fedor's aura as the greatest HW in the world. If the UFC was still operating in red and MMA was a hidden gem of the world, then the Fedor semblance doesn't have legs to last years down the road. But modern-day MMA has boomed as a result of Zuffa picking up the scraps and TUF delighting our homes. As MMA continues to reach new platforms, so does Fedor's stock as the greatest HW in the world and of all time. With that said, how the fuck can not rate Fedor as the greatest HW ever, let alone not in the top five? If you haven't lost your temporal lobes, which it appears you have, then you would realize that Fedor has accomplished things that no other fighter, in any division, has and while I feel degraded replying to this rubbish, I'll continue anyway.

Most people don't understand the magnitude of Fedor beating Nog *twice*, but he did it in a period when Nog embraced a God-like stature (just like Fedor's of present day) and was considered to be damn near unbeatable. Not only did Fedor beat him twice, he did so in commanding fashion. Both wins alone already solidified his legacy, let alone his triumphs over Mirko, Herring (before he started drifting towards mediocrity), Coleman 2x, Goodridge, Randleman, Schilt, Fujita, AA, Sylvia, the list goes on.

Going back to my initial point though as a huge Fedor supporter, while he's a special fighter, he's not a special case (at least not to the extent that his camp seems to think). People respect him because of his achievements and his demeanor while accomplishing them, but this whole M-1 debacle isn't helping Fedor in the long run. Finkelstein and everyone involved with M-1 Global have a vague business plan as to how exactly they promote MMA worldwide. They want co-promotion just to have their name plastered all over the octagon which 1) does bones for the UFC and 2) gives a rival operation more power at the expense of the UFC. 

Fedor doesn't need the UFC and even though you could argue that the most compelling match-ups for him are inside the octagon (even though I'm on the opposite end of that stance), most of those fantasy fights people are imagining are against much lesser experienced fighters and still-developing talent that don't have the chops or ring time to fight Fedor right now. Is Randy still going to be relevant in a year? How about 6 months? Does the prospect of a Mir fight interest you? Despite his strides in recent years, we still aren't far removed from the PDP and Vera thrashings. How about Brock? Sure it's a fight many a fan will salivate over and yes, he can clearly hold his own at the top level but he still only has five pro fights and merely 3+ years of formal training to his credit; and therein lies the problem. Lesnar, Carwin, Cain and Cigano are all competing on similar territory - none of them have the sort of ring savvy yet. 

It's a double-edged sword. Here you have the best HW in the world outside of the most prominent MMA framework around, and yet the most gripping match-ups for him are outside of the motherland. To say that Fedor needs to solidify his legacy is like saying GSP, Anderson Silva, BJ Penn or Miguel Torres need to solidify their elite level status: they've already done so beyond shiny spades. Fedor is undeniably the greatest HW ever, that can't be disputed and nor can his legacy. He doesn't need to be in the UFC in order to pull strings among casual fans that don't understand the heaps of praise he gets - which in and of itself will change steadily as MMA continues to heighten. 

As much as I'd love to see Fedor compete against the best - as the number one HW in the world, that's his job - the UFC is merely a fad. To put things into perspective, the UFC happens to have just as many inviting fights inside the organization as outside.





Chrisp_Morg said:


> Because I'm bored, I'm gonna name mine from what I've seen in my limited exposure to the sport thus far.
> 
> No paticular order:
> Bas Rutten
> Randy Couture
> Fedor Emelianenko
> Royce Gracie
> Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira



As much as I love Bas, he shouldn't be spoken in the same breath as Fedor, Nog, Mirko, Randy, Barnett or even Igor. And Royce never competed at HW, he beat a bunch of guys that were larger than him - guys that only managed to master single TMA's that are useless in modern-day MMA.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> According to CBS radio host Charmichael Dave , a close friend of Dana White, here is the offer that the UFC made to Fedor Emelianenko:
> 
> * The UFC offered Fedor a 6-fight, $30 million dollar contract.
> 
> * The UFC offered Fedor an immediate title shot against Brock Lesnar.
> 
> * Since Lesnar/Fedor could be the biggest PPV in MMA history, UFC offered M-1 Global a cut of the PPV on top of Fedor's purse.
> 
> * Fedor was free to wear as many M-1 logoed items as he wished.
> 
> * The UFC also relented on allowing Fedor to compete in combat *****.
> 
> - In the end, M-1 refuses to sign a deal unless the UFC agrees to co-promote.


M-1 is fucking stupid. The end.


----------



## -Mystery-

If Fedor had any brains, he'd cut ties with M-1.

Dana should take that 30 million and sign every credible heavyweight fighter in the States. Rogers, Arlovski, Overeem, you name it. Sign 'em all.



> UFC Middleweight Champion Anderson “The Spider” Silva (24-4) has made it clear that he plans on retiring from the UFC once his contract expires. As of now, Anderson has four fights with the Ultimate Fighting Championships, the most recent on August 8th in Philadelphia against contender Forrest Griffin.
> 
> However, according to Anderson himself in a recent conversation with Fighters Only Magazine, he has no intentions of retiring from hand-to-hand combat altogether once he’s through in the Ocatagon.
> 
> It’s been talked about for close to a year now and Silva has recently confirmed that there is no question about it; he’s going to box Roy Jones Jr. As a matter of fact, contracts have been inked and it’s only a matter of time from here.
> 
> “It is undoubted that I will face Roy Jones,” revealed Silva. “We have talked too much, have signed some contracts and we want to make it the sooner the better. It’s not for money or spotlight, it’s for my desire.
> 
> “I watch Roy Jones since he competed as an amateur and in the Olympic Games. I’m looking forward to this fight to put in the ring everything I know, to show my students in the future that I understand what I may say over this or that and don’t seem a pirate parrot.”


----------



## Overrated

I said it a few pages back and ill say it again Anderson would get tooled against Jones Jnr.


----------



## SteveMania

Fedor owns about half of M-1 Global, while Finkelstein dominates most of the flesh as well. Both are making money hand over fist, Fedor won't walk from that cosmos just to compete in the UFC where his bids won't meet the UFC's working policy.

And I wouldn't put too much stock into Charmichael Dave, to think that the UFC is willing to throw around that kind of $$$ for one fighter, even if it's Fedor, is supremely ridiculous.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Outlandish terms if true.

I'm not sure what to think of Silva/Jones Jr. Reminds me of when Enzo Macranelli wanted to go straight into MMA - some people just get irrational ideas in their head lol


----------



## SteveMania

It's a fight I don't want to see because even a washed up RJJ would make Silva his bitch in short order. All it really does is give boxing elitists more to bag on boxing's superiority over MMA.


----------



## Dark Church

If true then Fedor and M-1 global are the biggest idiots in MMA history. Welcome to mediocrity Fedor because that is where you are headed. A new years eve fight against Jose Canseco could be next.


----------



## SteveMania

The biggest problem I see is that M-1 Global is a parasite of an organization and it's that retarded stipulation of co-promoting that is preventing a deal from happening.

Regardless of the details when it comes to specific numbers (Fedor isn't worth half of 30 million anyway nor would he ever make the kind of money for the UFC proportional to what they could or would potentially pay him), people can't ignore the real problem here, and it's not just M-1 Global specifically. Some of their demands are batshit insane, but as an organization (one with very little peripheral motivation other than to become the UFC's leading competitor) they feel obligated to throw their name out at the UFC's expense, which at face value is not something the UFC is exactly thrilled with.

That's why a deal will never be reached: M-1 Global has specific demands to have their name plastered all over the octagon and don't want to restrict Fedor solely to the UFC. The UFC on otherhand wants nothing to do with M-1 Global and their incentive to co-promote (afterall, the UFC gains absolutely nothing if they agree) and will allow Fedor to compete in *****, with plans to sign him to a 5-6 fight deal.


----------



## -Mystery-

Like I said, Dana should just corner the market and sign up Overeem, Werdum, Sylvia, Arlovski, Rogers, etc. See how much fun Fedor has fighting nobodies.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

-Mystery- said:


> Like I said, Dana should just corner the market and sign up Overeem, Werdum, Sylvia, Arlovski, Rogers, etc. See how much fun Fedor has fighting nobodies.


^That would be hilarious. They should probably sign Lashley too for good measure lol and instead of Sylvia - his name is worth $0 now surely.


----------



## Foxy182

Unless its all a setup and they are just waiting for Dana to announce it you never know i guess we shall find out soon


----------



## Corey

*UFC 55*

Aka the biggest shitfest of all the time. haha. I just wanna let everyone know to steer clear of this, if you haven't already seen it. Bought it for $5 at a pawn shop, but it wasn't even worth that. The fights were complete snoozefests, very few big names, the audio on the dvd was just terrible (way too loud), Mike Goldberg wasn't there, filled in by Craig Hammer or something like that, who was terrible, Bruce Buffer announced for just one fight (the main event), idk what was up with that, and the main event lasted 15 seconds. I guess that's the risk you take with the UFC, but this was just a horrific production all around. 

1 hour and 45 minutes wasted of my life. (yeah, that was the whole dvd, including the preliminary fights)


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC is supposed to have their press conference today(as in Friday).

Can't wait to hear a bunch of a fluff over just an ESPN UK tv deal.


----------



## -Mystery-

> My fans have made a decesion easier for me to make. The future of my career will be made tomorrow. I hope you will be as happy as I am. Let the Punishment Begin!!!!!
> Tito Ortiz
> www.Punishment.com


From his MySpace.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Tito vs Franklin (versus) Mayweather v. Marquez


----------



## -Mystery-

Belfort vs. Franklin at 103 at 205.

Ortiz will retire in the UFC. He's officially back. Returning in November or December. Working with Freddie Roache. Could fight Coleman in return.

Dana says they're talking to networks and they will be on network TV. They're just looking for the right offer.

Henderson is next in line for a title shot.

"M-1's going to "co-promote"? They're going to help US? "That shit probably works in Russia. Not here."

Dana says they're coming to Japan and it can't be stopped.


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> Belfort vs. Franklin at 103 at 205.
> 
> Ortiz will retire in the UFC. He's officially back. Returning in November or December. Working with Freddie Roache. Could fight Coleman in return.
> 
> Dana says they're talking to networks and they will be on network TV. They're just looking for the right offer.
> 
> Henderson is next in line for a title shot.
> 
> "M-1's going to "co-promote"? They're going to help US? "That shit probably works in Russia. Not here."


where you watching this? I couldn't find it on UFC.com...


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> where you watching this? I couldn't find it on UFC.com...


http://twitter.com/mmanation


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Belfort/Franklin should be a great main event.

Better then Franklin/Henderson II happening so soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

White: UFC has no interest in Sylvia or Arlovski....White will jump off Mandalay Bay.

White: if M-1 is ready to make a deal, they can call me right now. "I wanted this thing so bad. I was so confident this was going to happen"


----------



## Mikey Damage

Belfort vs Franklin is hot. Cannot wait for it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Tito on fight with Lesnar: "I'd give it a try".


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

-Mystery- said:


> White: UFC has no interest in Sylvia or Arlovski....White will jump off Mandalay Bay.


I don't think anyone has any interest in Tim Sylvia.

The guy fucking sucks.


----------



## -Mystery-

White: the deal that White said "would change the UFC forever" is "very close" to happening and NOT the Tito Ortiz deal.


----------



## WillTheBloody

How many fights did Tito sign for? I would assume three but I can't seem to find confermation.

EDIT: Oh, and Ace/Vitor > Ace/Ortiz IMO so I can't wait for 103.


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> White: the deal that White said "would change the UFC forever" is "very close" to happening and NOT the Tito Ortiz deal.


I'm going to have to ask Jeremy about this.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

-Mystery- said:


> White: the deal that White said "would change the UFC forever" is "very close" to happening and NOT the Tito Ortiz deal.


I have no idea who he's talking about but this excites me.

Anyways I'm glad Ortiz is back, Always liked the guy.


----------



## -Mystery-

White: "we did EVERYTHING to make this deal happen. We didn't hold back on anything. We gave everything." Fedor doesn't want to fight the best.

White: We were willing to make a deal at almost any cost.

White: M-1's request is like Brett Favre doing a deal with a team saying "We're going be 50% partners".

White: the fans want to see Fedor vs. Lesnar. It's my job to make this fight happen.


----------



## Overrated

TITO ORTIZ  

Working with Freddie Roach will be great for his stand up. 

M-1 Global are leeches who need to fuck off. Fedor isnt worth co promoting for.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fedor will never be in the UFC.


----------



## -Mystery-

Tito: I was close to signing with Strikeforce. Coker is an awesome guy, but there's no one for me to fight there.

White: if we get a network deal, "we're putting serious fights" on television. "It's going to be so awesome for the fans"


----------



## Mikey Damage

White: if we get a network deal, "we're putting serious fights" on television. "It's going to be so awesome for the fans"

Please!!


----------



## -Mystery-

I have to believe that the "big deal" is in fact a network deal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

But White is being contradicting.



> White: we're always talking to networks. I'm confident we're going to get a network deal. Once we get the right offer, which we don't have.





> White: the deal that White said "would change the UFC forever" is "very close" to happening and NOT the Tito Ortiz deal.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, I found that odd as well, but I really can't think of anything else that would "change the UFC forever".


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah. Possible fluff. 

Maybe a big-name boxer is coming??

and oh yeah...


> @TheArtimus @40ozMaltLiquor @MikeyDamage You're welcome. Thanks for following me.


i'm kinda famous. not really.


----------



## Overrated

haha i just saw that on his twitter. 

Dana has probably overhyped this deal that "would change the UFC forever"


----------



## SteveMania

-Mystery- said:


> Dana says they're coming to Japan and it can't be stopped.



The Yakuza ties will make that venture impossible.

Blame DSE for getting in bed with the Yakuza, blame Fedor for taking a fight with Inoki Bom Ba Ye and forcing Pride to expose their Yakuza ties, blame Shukan Gendai for publishing the whole sordid tale, blame FujiTV for canceling Pride's TV deal, and blame Japan's xenophobic business environment for making it impossible for Zuffa to run a profitable business in that country.


----------



## WillTheBloody

-Mystery- said:


> I have to believe that the "big deal" is in fact a network deal.


It has something to do with Shaquille O'Neal fighting in the octagon. I don't know why I believe this, but I do.


----------



## Foxy182

I heard that Ortiz's first fight back will be with Coleman either in October or November so i would love to see it at 105 as i will be there


----------



## SteveMania

We've seen Tito get grapplefucked against superior wrestlers, and Coleman's technical wrestling is better. On the contrary, Ortiz has stronger fundamentals and more refinement standing while the cardio differential is painfully lopsided.

With that said, I'd probably favor Tito if only because you know Coleman will eventually fade and will assuredly struggle with the takedown.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*Strikeforce signs Fedor Emelianenko to multi-fight deal, M-1 to co-promote*

_by Dann Stupp on Aug 03, 2009 at 12:15 pm ET _

After last week's negotiations with the UFC failed due to co-promoting demands, Fedor Emelianenko has instead signed a multi-fight deal with the UFC's biggest competitor, Strikeforce.

The organization today announced it has signed Emelianenko (30-1) to a multi-fight deal that will have him fight under the Strikeforce banner in events co-headlined M-1 Global. Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

No specific date has been determined for his first Strikeforce fight, but Emelianenko will make his promotional debut this fall on Showtime, according to today's announcement.

"I am looking forward to going back to work and fighting at the highest level," Emelianenko stated. "Strikeforce is a top fight promotion that houses some of the greatest fighters in the world. I am prepared to fight any of them." 

Emelianeko hit the open market last month when Affliction Entertainment canceled its Aug. 1 "Trilogy" event after Emelianenko's main-event opponent, Josh Barnett, was denied a license because of a failed drug test due to an anabolic steroid. Affliction then announced it had ceased all promotional operations and would return to the UFC as an official sponsor. 

UFC president Dana White last week suggested he gave his best effort to signing the Russian fighter, who had negotiated with the organization multiple times in the past, but that ultimately even offering Emelianenko "the most amazing deal" wasn't enough. 

As Emelianenko's manager, M-1 Global co-owner and president Vadim Finkelchtein, suggested during a July 29 press conference, the UFC's refusal to co-promote shows with M-1 was likely the negotiations' biggest hurdle. 

"How are they going to help us co-promote?" White said. "They're going to help us? That [expletive] might work in Russia (but) not here." 

Strikeforce, though, which has previously co-promoted with organizations such as EliteXC and BodogFIGHT, is willing to work with M-1. 

"We are extremely excited to have the opportunity to work with M-1 Global and Fedor," Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker stated. "Fedor has been the reigning king of MMA's heavyweight division for quite some time now so being able to work with M-1 and Fedor will substantially increase the level of competition amongst the athletes in this weight class." 

Strikeforce, one of the few financially successful promotions outside of the UFC, launched its MMA division in 2006 and has grown the company substantially with a highlights show on NBC and live events on Showtime and HDNet. The San Jose, Calif.-based organization is also believed to be close to signing a deal with CBS, the former home of the now-defunct EliteXC promotion, that would put its live shows on major U.S. network television for the first time. 

Emelianenko, a longtime PRIDE champion who's widely regarded as the sport's No. 1 ranked heavyweight, currently owns a 24-fight win streak. He becomes an immediate challenger in Strikeforce's heavyweight division, which currently boasts Alistair Overeem as its champion. However, Overeem hasn't fought since winning the title in November 2007 and was recently scratched from an Aug. 15 title with Fabricio Werdum because of a hand injury.

credit: MMAjunkie


----------



## MITB

Fedor has officially signed with Strikeforce.

Coker has agreed to allow M-1 to co-promote. No fight has been scheduled yet but you'd think either Rogers or Overeem would be favourites.

Fedor in a cage = intrigue.


----------



## -Mystery-

Lets see if the M-1 co-promotion curse will continue.


----------



## Dark Church

Overeem is his only competition in Strikeforce. Werdum and Rogers will lose quickly to Fedor. The only free agent Heavyweights who they could get are Monson and Buentello who could both give Fedor some problems. UFC should try to get Buentello though.


----------



## bruteshot74

Dark Church said:


> Overeem is his only competition in Strikeforce. Werdum and Rogers will lose quickly to Fedor. The only free agent Heavyweights who they could get are Monson and Buentello who could both give Fedor some problems. UFC should try to get Buentello though.


lol, neither Monson or Buentello would give him problems. Monson is one of the most overrated heavyweights around. He has a good grappling resume but has never beat anyone of name and took part in one of the most boring fights in recent memory in the UFC.

Buentello hits hard, but so do most heavyweights. I see nothing special about him.

Bad move on Strikeforce's part though. If they go him for right amount of money then good for them, but I could see them paying way over the hill and making a mistake I did not expect Coker to make. Seriously though, fuck Fedor. I am huge fan of the guy and what he has done in MMA but why go to Strikeforce? You got one fight with maybe Overeem if he ever decides to come and defend his belt and then there is Werdum(fuck him) and Rogers. UFC is where he needs to be at, that is the only place where there are fights that make sense at this time in his career. He does not have to prove anything to me but UFC is where it is at and that is where the best heavyweight fighter on the planet should be.


----------



## Punk2710

back to fighting B-Level fighters........


o well IMO the UFC did everything they could possibly do in landing Fedor but fuck M-1 and their co promoting bullshit


----------



## -Mystery-

bruteshot74 said:


> lol, neither Monson or Buentello would give him problems. Monson is one of the most overrated heavyweights around. He has a good grappling resume but has never beat anyone of name and took part in one of the most boring fights in recent memory in the UFC.
> 
> Buentello hits hard, but so do most heavyweights. I see nothing special about him.
> 
> Bad move on Strikeforce's part though. If they go him for right amount of money then good for them, but I could see them paying way over the hill and making a mistake I did not expect Coker to make. Seriously though, fuck Fedor. I am huge fan of the guy and what he has done in MMA but why go to Strikeforce? You got one fight with maybe Overeem if he ever decides to come and defend his belt and then there is Werdum(fuck him) and Rogers. UFC is where he needs to be at, that is the only place where there are fights that make sense at this time in his career. He does not have to prove anything to me but UFC is where it is at and that is where the best heavyweight fighter on the planet should be.


Yeah, I gotta agree with this. I'm mildly interested in Fedor in Strikeforce because it is Fedor of course, but it's just Fedor back to fighting mid-level heavyweights. As you said, who the fuck knows if Overeem will ever make his way back to Strikeforce and Werdum and Rogers just don't have a chance, although anything could happen I suppose. Unless more heavyweights emerge, Fedor will be out of opponents by this time next year again.


----------



## Myers

What's the point with fedor in strikeforce? There is maybe one or two HW"s that have a chance, the rest will just be too green or cans compared to him. I would assume it is a three fight deal if strikeforce last that long.

My biggest worry is that he is going to lose to a lesser fighter like Rodgers or Monson and then that person gets the glory of the first person to legitamtely beat the greatest HW of all time. Oh well, I guess shit just happens this way.


----------



## WillTheBloody

This makes me respect Tito Ortiz even more. Fedor could give two shits about competition or his legacy. Tito specifically said that he signed with UFC because he wanted his fights to matter. I wish Fedor had the same mentality...or any for that matter. Fucker's apparently NEVER spoken to Dana White personally. That's insane.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> What's the point with fedor in strikeforce? There is maybe one or two HW"s that have a chance, the rest will just be too green or cans compared to him. I would assume it is a three fight deal if strikeforce last that long.
> *
> My biggest worry is that he is going to lose to a lesser fighter like Rodgers or Monson and then that person gets the glory of the first person to legitamtely beat the greatest HW of all time. Oh well, I guess shit just happens this way.*


That would own because the Dana White video blog that would follow would be the greatest piece of video footage ever.


----------



## MAVSFAN

-Mystery- said:


> Lets see if the M-1 co-promotion curse will continue.


It could happen in Strikeforce, but it probably means more photos of Gina Carano in bikinis and skimpy outfits in magazines.

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## thepunisherkills

> "Fedor is a f---ing joke," UFC President Dana White responded Monday after learning that Emelianenko had signed with Strikeforce. “He turns down a huge deal and the opportunity to face the best in the world to fight nobodies for no money!"


Gina and Fedor in the same company = own


----------



## T-C

As far as I'm concerned the best thing that could happen ot of all this would be if Rogers caught him with a lucky punch and knocked him out. I just want to see M-1 and everyone associated with them get what they deserve.

The one fight that everyone wants to see is Brock/Fedor and because of the boxing type politics we won't get to. Fedor has no interest in his legacy, he is just there to please those around him as far as I can see, apart from the people who really pay him, his fans.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

He fights Overeem, the winner of Rogers/Werdum, and then NICK FUCKING DIAZ.


----------



## thepunisherkills

^^^ Nick Diaz is middleweight - 170 lbs

Here are some possible show-downs for Fedor

Alistair - He does have 2 wins over Vitor Belfort
Brett Rogers - 10-0 and a huge recent win over Andrei Arlovski
A rematch with Kevin Randleman?
Renato Sobral - could be good


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fedor vs Nick Diaz, plz.



> ^^^ Nick Diaz is middleweight - 170 lbs


1) Never disrespect a legend like that by calling him out.

2) If you're going to call someone out, you should know middleweight is 185. Not 170.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

thepunisherkills said:


> ^^^ Nick Diaz is middleweight - 170 lbs
> 
> Here are some possible show-downs for Fedor
> 
> Alistair - He does have 2 wins over Vitor Belfort
> Brett Rogers - 10-0 and a huge recent win over Andrei Arlovski
> A rematch with Kevin Randleman?
> Renato Sobral - could be good


Nick Diaz will drink all the saltwater in the world to bulk up to 206 in order to fight Fedor. Or he'll just smoke more weed, which will lead him to eat more food and put on weight like that.

Overeem and Rogers are the only two fights that I care about at Heavyweight. Overeem could give him problems with his clinch and reach and although I think Rogers sucks, he still hits really hard. Fuck a rematch with Randleman, did you see his last fight? Sobral/Mousasi winner wouldn't be so bad but can't say I'd be overly excited for it. Werdum does nothing for me either because his striking is only decent and Fedor would fuck him up on the ground.

Love you Mikey.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Overeem, Rogers, and Monson.

That's it for me, outside of the UFC.


----------



## SteveMania

Strikeforce is a great second option. Overeem is a stout enough test for Fedor (even if he has no big wins at HW), and Werdum and Rogers will be adequate enough.


----------



## Myers

> Nick Diaz will drink all the saltwater in the world to bulk up to 206 in order to fight Fedor. Or he'll just smoke more weed, which will lead him to eat more food and put on weight like that.


Or when Diaz wins the WW Title fedor can start doing crystal meth and they can fight at 170. If not Diaz will go WWE style and fight him in the hospital like he did joe riggs. 

An ICU Stretcher match, book it Cocker!


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Mikey Damage said:


> Fedor vs Nick Diaz, plz.
> 
> 
> 1) Never disrespect a legend like that by calling him out.
> 
> 2) If you're going to call someone out, you should know middleweight is 185. Not 170.


:lmao

Owned.

He should learn his divisions and learn how to spell Fedor Emelianenko before calling someone out imo.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

To be fair Diaz competed in both divisions - it's an honest mistake.


----------



## thepunisherkills

MetalX said:


> :lmao
> 
> Owned.
> 
> He should learn his divisions and learn how to spell Fedor Emelianenko before calling someone out imo.


Chrisp Is right - honest mistake.

BTW I wasnt calling anyone out.

MetalX: you seem so infatuated with spelling, yet you misspelled Damage's name in the UFC fantasy thread. Well see who's laughing when I beat you out in the UFC fantasy. :flip


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

thepunisherkills said:


> Chrisp Is right - honest mistake.
> 
> BTW I wasnt calling anyone out.
> 
> MetalX: you seem so infatuated with spelling, yet you misspelled Damage's name in the UFC fantasy thread. Well see who's laughing when I beat you out in the UFC fantasy. :flip


Typo.

Yea I'm sure Fedor will get you a lot of points


----------



## thepunisherkills

MetalX said:


> Typo.
> 
> Yea I'm sure Fedor will get you a lot of points


He will in Strikeforce lawls

I picked Mirko in the 2nd round.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ugh. Terrible trash-talk.

Let me show you how it is done....

Hey Brute. I really like your team. They look dangerous. Say hi to your mother for me. Thanks. Bye.


See. Hardcore trash-talk.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> Ugh. Terrible trash-talk.
> 
> Let me show you how it is done....
> 
> Hey Brute. I really like your team. They look dangerous. Say hi to your mother for me. Thanks. Bye.
> 
> 
> See. Hardcore trash-talk.


You showing people how to trash talk :lmao


----------



## Rush

Couldn't care less about Fedor going to Strikeforce. Much more interested in how Torres is going to beat Bowles and keep his reign as champ going 



Mikey Damage said:


> Ugh. Terrible trash-talk.
> 
> Let me show you how it is done....
> 
> Hey Brute. I really like your team. They look dangerous. Say hi to your mother for me. Thanks. Bye.
> 
> 
> See. Hardcore trash-talk.


The way i see it Brute is no competition so you don't even need trash talk to psych him out 8*D


----------



## Dark Church

AMP Mousasi isn't an option since he trains with fedor and is managed by M-1 as well. I just hope someone kicks the shit out of him so I can laugh about it.


----------



## SteveMania

thepunisherkills said:


> ^^^ Nick Diaz is middleweight - 170 lbs
> 
> Here are some possible show-downs for Fedor
> 
> Alistair - He does have 2 wins over Vitor Belfort
> Brett Rogers - 10-0 and a huge recent win over Andrei Arlovski
> A rematch with Kevin Randleman?
> Renato Sobral - could be good



Overeem and Rogers are really the only two matches that vest my interest of the said options. A Randleman rematch wouldn't go any differently, nor would a Babalu one - which in and of itself would be two fights (especially the Randleman one) that would be incredibly hard to legitimately promote, especially for an org that only puts on 5-6 events a year (not including ShoMMAs).

In fact it would probably draw as poorly as Fred Ettish did back when he was active.


----------



## MITB

Does anyone know if Goran Reljic is still alive? He was hella impressive against Wilson Gouveia back at UFC 84 (I think?) but then he was injured and after that didn't he save someones life? Drowning or something?

Ettish>>Fedor tbh


----------



## Bullseye

Fedor didn't sign with UFC because he fears Brock Lesnar :side:

*Note:* It was a joke. Just adding that before the Fedor fanboys jump down my neck about it.

------------

Silva/Griffin and Penn/Florian are the only 2 fights on the 101 card that spark my interest. I'm think Silva can get the win, as too with Penn.

Q ~ at 102, with Nog vs Couture, is that going to be a fight where the winner gets a shot at Lesnar? I'm not too familiar with how the contenders are established etc


----------



## T3H~L3X

Word is the winner of Carwin/Cain is next in line for a title shot but Couture/Nog could just as easily be plugged into that slot with an impressive performance and lack luster showing from C/C. All in all we really wont know who's next in line till the fight is annouced.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> AMP Mousasi isn't an option since he trains with fedor and is managed by M-1 as well. I just hope someone kicks the shit out of him so I can laugh about it.


If Mousasi wins a Sherdog poll "Who do you want to see Fedor fight?" then Mousasi and Fedor will fight.



Ben said:


> Q ~ at 102, with Nog vs Couture, is that going to be a fight where the winner gets a shot at Lesnar? I'm not too familiar with how the contenders are established etc


Couture/Nog will get the title shot as long as they look impressive and Couture may get it even if he just wins a dull decision because he's Randy Couture and Lesnar vs. Couture 2 could do some shit like 1.5 million buys.


----------



## Josh

ampline4life is a horrible poster, what you talking about mike?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Q ~ at 102, with Nog vs Couture, is that going to be a fight where the winner gets a shot at Lesnar? I'm not too familiar with how the contenders are established etc





T3H~L3X said:


> Word is the winner of Carwin/Cain is next in line for a title shot


I figure the hierarchy looks something like this: Couture, Carwin, Nogueira, Velasquez. Basically, if Randy wins, its his. If he loses and Carwin wins, due to his comments and ready-made feud with Brock, I think he'll get it. If Minotauro wins and Carwin loses, we'd get Nog/Lesnar. If Cain Velasquez beats Carwin and both Nog and Randy simultaneously knock each other out, he'll be next in line.

This is all just speculation obviously...but I'm rooting for the fourth option just for the sheer epic nature of it.

Oh, and I didn't see this posted, but Meltzer says UFC 100 did over *1.7 million buys*. Yowza!


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> If Mousasi wins a Sherdog poll "Who do you want to see Fedor fight?" then Mousasi and Fedor will fight.


don't be knocking how M1 Global pick their fights :side: Also you're a whore for getting tickets to UFC 101


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> Does anyone know if Goran Reljic is still alive? He was hella impressive against Wilson Gouveia back at UFC 84 (I think?) but then he was injured and after that didn't he save someones life? Drowning or something?



I remember he was tabbed to fight Leites at UFC 90, but pulled out because of injury. I can't wait to see him return though; he's a blue chip prospect and has the ability to sift through the grapplers' fest that is 185 with more ring time to his credit.





Stone Cold sXe said:


> Silva/Griffin and Penn/Florian are the only 2 fights on the 101 card that spark my interest. I'm think Silva can get the win, as too with Penn.



Both Silva/Griffin and BJ/Florian are cut and dried to me.

Assuming GSP didn't kick the pathos out of BJ's sleeve, this will be a one-sided mauling. It's impressively amazing to me how many people are legitimately giving Kenny favorable odds here when he doesn't possess any one single advantage over BJ save for kicks (which BJ checks) and cardio. Florian isn't a monster like GSP, not even close, so he won't have the size or skill to neutralize BJ in the clinch - he sure as hell isn't a good enough wrestler to take BJ down. Which means Kenny's gameplan will likely be to stick and move while using his range and kicks to score points. Nevermind Kenny isn't a finisher on the feet, has sloppy hands and very little pop.

If you expect Florian to peck away on the outside for five rounds and be successful, you're as foolish the ADHD retards and Japanophile nerds that consistently write off anything Zuffa-centric just to come off as a *real fan*.

Concerning Silva/Griffin, the only remote way I see a Grffin victory here is if he decides to go loco and risk getting decapitated while getting inside of Anderson's range and mounting takedowns for a top control decision. While Silva's clinch is devastating, Griffin will have some length to negate Anderson there.

On the feet it's no-mans-land for Griffin and anyone with a functional brain can reiterate. He doesn't have the power to make it competitive, nor the chin to take many of Silva's lunching strikes. As far as sound economical striking, Silva is lightyears ahead of Griffin which means Forrest's best bet is to use that size advantage to try and muscle takedowns from the clinch (because gawd knows Silva doesn't have the greatest takedown defense in the world) and stay active on top. Only problem is once the fight hits the mat, Silva is no slouch defensively. His length makes it easier to employ body triangles and restrict the movement/breathing of anyone looking to pass or operate effective offense on top. If a fantastic grappler like Leites struggled to pass, let alone mount anything while on top, then surely Griffin won't find that magic key.


----------



## Foxy182

Appertley Joe Stevenson Vs Spencer Fisher has been added to the 104 card that should be some sick fight


----------



## -Mystery-

WillTheBloody said:


> Oh, and I didn't see this posted, but Meltzer says UFC 100 did over *1.7 million buys*. Yowza!


Brock "the Great" Lesnar.


----------



## Dark Church

Jon Fitch is responsible for all 1.7 million buys :side:.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Dark Church said:


> Jon Fitch is responsible for all 1.7 million buys :side:.


He's the only reason I bought the show.

Fitch OWNS.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dark Church said:


> Jon Fitch is responsible for all 1.7 million buys :side:.


As well as the spike in pregnancies of women aged 21 to 25 in Las Vegas. :side:


----------



## McQueen

I felt so bad for Fitch seeing as everyone was leaving before/during his fight at 100 cause the guy owns.

And just for the record who do you all think really won Belcher/Akiyama because I was fairly displeased with the decision.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Akiyama was warmly welcomed to America at the expense of Belcher IMO. I couldn't realistically give ONE round to Sexy-ama.


----------



## McQueen

I kinda got the feeling he was given the win because Zuffa expects him to be a big draw when/if they try and work Japan as a market.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> On the feet it's no-mans-land for Griffin and anyone with a functional brain can reiterate. He doesn't have the power to make it competitive, nor the chin to take many of Silva's lunching strikes. As far as sound economical striking, Silva is lightyears ahead of Griffin which means Forrest's best bet is to use that size advantage to try and muscle takedowns from the clinch (because gawd knows Silva doesn't have the greatest takedown defense in the world) and stay active on top. Only problem is once the fight hits the mat, Silva is no slouch defensively. His length makes it easier to employ body triangles and restrict the movement/breathing of anyone looking to pass or operate effective offense on top. If a fantastic grappler like Leites struggled to pass, let alone mount anything while on top, then surely Griffin won't find that magic key.


I think you're underselling Griffin on the ground. It's not like he has to pass the guard to beat Silva. He just has to stay active enough on top to not get stood up. Leites couldn't do shit on the ground because his MMA jiu-jitsu is overrated and he wasn't strong enough to do anything against a defensive Silva. Dan Henderson was able to control Silva on the ground and Travis Lutter mounted him. Griffin isn't the wrestler of Henderson or the grappler of Lutter but he's probably somewhere in between. He's also huge for 205 and will likely employ that strength while on top. I think Silva will win simply because he'll hit Griffin and Griffin's brain will tell him "brawl with this fucker" so they'll brawl and Silva will drop him. Sort of like what happened with Henderson. But if Griffin sticks to a "takedown every round" gameplan then I don't see why he can't win a decision. 

After watching the Countdown show, Anderson Silva just seems fucking bored with MMA. Maybe that's partially to do with editing and what not but also in interviews I've read he just seems more interested in boxing at this point. He's clearly been bored his last two fights but I chalk that up to his opponents being non-threatening to him. If he comes in wanting to go through the motions against Griffin, he's gonna lose.

Also, BJ Penn and his camp are fucking awesome. His look followed by "maybe smarter", "did he really say this shit?" "what other skills? tennis?" and "when has he ever finished someone in the first round?" (obviously not giving a fuck that Florian's last win was in the 1st round and 4/9 UFC wins were in the 1st) were just great. You just get the feeling that Penn is going to murder Florian.

On Belcher/Akiyama: I thought Belcher won on live viewing but watching it again for a second time, you can easily make the case for Akiyama. I thought he won the 2nd round based on his ground control and you could argue he won round one because even though he got knocked down, he was right back up and he got a takedown at the end of the round. So if the takedown/knockdown cancel each other out since neither led to anything then you go just based on striking and you could give it to Akiyama if you wanted. In the third round I thought Belcher won the striking contest but Akiyama got a knockdown and takedown (neither led to anything) but still, just based on that you could give him the round. Sometimes people are just influenced by crowd reactions and damage and Belcher was getting cheered and Akiyama's face was a mess.


----------



## Rush

I'm backing Griffin to win a decision tbh. Mostly its my heart overriding my brain but i believe that Griffin will come into the fight better prepared, more determined and more interested in getting a win.


----------



## Overrated

I want Forrest to win but i can see Silva dropping him. 

Lyoto Machida vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua 
Shane Carwin vs. Cain Velasquez
Yushin Okami vs. Chael Sonnen
Sean Sherk vs. Gleison Tibau
Spencer Fisher vs. Joe Stevenson
Anthony Johnson vs. Yoshiyuki Yoshida
Ryan Bader vs. Eric Schafer
Chase Gormley vs. Ben Rothwell
Rob Kimmons vs. Jorge Rivera
Patrick Barry vs. Antoni Hardonk
Razak Al-Hassan vs. Kyle Kingsbury

104 is a sick card. Cannot wait for this.


----------



## Liam Miller

UFC 104 looks awesome and 103 aswell.

Irvin is apprently off the 102 card with an injury


----------



## MITB

Although it was close, I favoured Akiyama at the time. To be honest though, I haven't had the benefit of a second look and I'm basing this off my memory of the fight.

And just because there seems to be a bit of Fitch love flying, I'm gonna throw this out there.....

Swick>Fitch


----------



## Rush

blasphemy. Fitch is clearly more awesome than Swick.


----------



## MITB

Honestly, I got more time for Swick and I think he'd take Fitch down.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

MITB said:


> Although it was close, I favoured Akiyama at the time. To be honest though, I haven't had the benefit of a second look and I'm basing this off my memory of the fight.
> 
> And just because there seems to be a bit of Fitch love flying, I'm gonna throw this out there.....
> 
> Swick>Fitch


Both of them own.

They are my fav Welterweights along with Hughes. I don't mark for anybody else in the WW Division though.


----------



## MITB

MetalX said:


> Both of them own.
> 
> They are my fav Welterweights along with Hughes. I don't mark for anybody else in the WW Division though.


Now love for GSP?? :no:

I can't stand Hughes.

WW marked for - GSP, Hardy, Swick and Rumble. Hopefully, Wilks and gotta keep an eye out for John Hathaway.


----------



## SteveMania

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think you're underselling Griffin on the ground. It's not like he has to pass the guard to beat Silva. He just has to stay active enough on top to not get stood up. Leites couldn't do shit on the ground because his MMA jiu-jitsu is overrated and he wasn't strong enough to do anything against a defensive Silva. Dan Henderson was able to control Silva on the ground and Travis Lutter mounted him. Griffin isn't the wrestler of Henderson or the grappler of Lutter but he's probably somewhere in between. He's also huge for 205 and will likely employ that strength while on top. I think Silva will win simply because he'll hit Griffin and Griffin's brain will tell him "brawl with this fucker" so they'll brawl and Silva will drop him. Sort of like what happened with Henderson. But if Griffin sticks to a "takedown every round" gameplan then I don't see why he can't win a decision.



Anderson's defensive wrestling is bolstered considerably by his height, range, and movement. It's hard to take a guy down, even a poor wrestler, if you can't get your feet set and you can't get in close enough to come in under the opponent's strikes and that's what I see happening here. Griffin also doesn't possess the sort of wrestling acclimate that leads me to believe he'll be scoring takedowns often.

Assuming Griffin can mount takedowns, his size won't play as big a factor as you think. Silva's advantages (considerable) come in length, specifically the dexterity of his limbs, that provide the sort of leverage that would make it easier to subdue Griffin while he tries to stay active.

This fight won't be cinched on a mental struggle between sling or takedown (despite whatever belief some had in the past, Griffin was by virtue a brawler until he got his clock cleaned and reinvented his gameplanning), even if the takedown is a leader in Griffin's mind, it'll be whether or not he can temper the standing exchanges and bank on the wrestling end of it, which I don't see happening.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

MITB said:


> Now love for GSP?? :no:
> 
> I can't stand Hughes.
> 
> WW marked for - GSP, Hardy, Swick and Rumble. Hopefully, Wilks and gotta keep an eye out for John Hathaway.


I don't really like GSP I still hold a grudge for him embarassing Hughes (Who is my favorite fighter of all time btw).

Tight Shorts only get you so far.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Damn. I missed the countdown show last night.

I hate watching it on UFC.com. :side:

WTF. no Dana blogs yet...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> Anderson's defensive wrestling is bolstered considerably by his height, range, and movement. It's hard to take a guy down, even a poor wrestler, if you can't get your feet set and you can't get in close enough to come in under the opponent's strikes and that's what I see happening here. Griffin also doesn't possess the sort of wrestling acclimate that leads me to believe he'll be scoring takedowns often.
> 
> Assuming Griffin can mount takedowns, his size won't play as big a factor as you think. Silva's advantages (considerable) come in length, specifically the dexterity of his limbs, that provide the sort of leverage that would make it easier to subdue Griffin while he tries to stay active.
> 
> This fight won't be cinched on a mental struggle between sling or takedown (despite whatever belief some had in the past, Griffin was by virtue a brawler until he got his clock cleaned and reinvented his gameplanning), even if the takedown is a leader in Griffin's mind, it'll be whether or not he can temper the standing exchanges and bank on the wrestling end of it, which I don't see happening.


Lutter and Leites were able to takedown Silva. Certainly Griffin has better wrestling than those two. Griffin might not have a good shot but I don't think he'll be afraid to get inside, clinch, and get a bodylock or trip takedown. I'd like to believe that Griffin knows a little bit about fighting inside and how to takedown Silva given that he trains with Couture. Griffin is stronger and rangier than every fighter Silva has fought to this point.

Griffin still has the brawling mentality whether anyone wants to admit it or not. The difference between him now and him years ago is that he doesn't look to brawl from the start. Once he gets hit though, he turns back into a brawler for a quick second until he realizes that style doesn't work anymore so he backs out and resets.

Edit: Mike. Dana said on twitter that he's not doing blogs until he gets to Philly and he just got to Philly today. So expect one tomorrow.


----------



## Punk2710

Ed Herman takes James Irvin's spot vs Gouveia


ok replacement on short notice.


----------



## Dark Church

Herman is going to kick Gouveia's ass.


----------



## SteveMania

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lutter and Leites were able to takedown Silva. Certainly Griffin has better wrestling than those two. Griffin might not have a good shot but I don't think he'll be afraid to get inside, clinch, and get a bodylock or trip takedown. I'd like to believe that Griffin knows a little bit about fighting inside and how to takedown Silva given that he trains with Couture. Griffin is stronger and rangier than every fighter Silva has fought to this point.
> 
> Griffin still has the brawling mentality whether anyone wants to admit it or not. The difference between him now and him years ago is that he doesn't look to brawl from the start. Once he gets hit though, he turns back into a brawler for a quick second until he realizes that style doesn't work anymore so he backs out and resets.



IIRC, Silva had knee surgery just 8 weeks before the Lutter fight. Not to use that as an excuse, but it certainly played a role in Lutter's succession rate with the takedown and also probably played a prominent factor in Lutter managing to gain mount at one point.

If there's any indictment on Griffin, by all indication it's his wrestling fundamentals. While I believe he can secure takedowns - Anderson's defense has never been world-class (and not in the Joe Rogan sense of the word) - however few and far between they may come; it'll be telling on how well he counters Anderson's timing and how effectively he works in the clinch, where I do believe he has an advantage with his physical frame alone.

Griffin's size, strength and heart are undoubtedly his biggest assets in this fight, but at the end of the day I don't see him getting takedowns galore and throughout whatever amount of time is spent standing, he's going to get cracked, and cracked good.

I'm not sold on the whole 'brawler mentality' after getting struck bit because Rampage cleaned his clock in the opening round and Griffin still managed to make it a dog fight - not in the prototypical balls to the wall sense of the word - utilizing on leg kicks that did enough for him to win a (controversial) decision. Griffin may be a brawler at heart, but unless he loses his temporal lobes after a stringy right hand, he's not going to be lured into a Western saloon tussle.





Dark Church said:


> Gouveia is going to kick Herman's ass.



Fixed.

I've always said that if Gouveia came in with his head straight and in shape, he's easily one of the most dangerous MW's in the world to go along with his skills. There's no shame in losing to a guy like Marquardt, who I firmly believe is the second best 185er in the world.


----------



## Myers

I have 200 on Forrest Griffin, normally I wouldn't bet aginst Silva but they are giving 3 to 1. So I am hoping for grifffin to use strength and size for 15 minutes. I am looking to bet on Machida/Shogun becasue shogun is a 4 to 1 dog, that could pay out good dividends if Shogun could pull off a really big upset.

This weekend of MMA should be really good, I want BJ to just destroy Kenny. After watching the countdown all I want is kenny to lose. There is no way he is stronger or more skilled than BJ, but he keeps making claims to killing BJ in this fight. 

Griffin will probably lose, Silva is just an elite fighter and even if you put Griffin in the upper echelon of fighters, he isn't in the same league.

I am curious about how Amir does with a year layoff, and I hope "Da Spider" just goes away.


----------



## SteveMania

A lot of people are making a stink about Anderson lately, but this isn't nearly as competitive as people think and I'm actually rooting for Griffin.

Forrest doesn't have the chin to absorb Anderson's punches for long, he's not faster, he's not a good wrestler, he doesn't have much KO power of his own and his best weapon in the low kick is not a good idea to go to in this fight. I think they come out and trade, Forrest attempts to get into clinch situations and grind on Anderson with his size, and eventually a big punch catches him and he crumbles.

Anderson by TKO, R1.

What I find funny about BJ/Florian is the extent of his improvement blown way, way out of proportion. He can strike now but he's not this K-1 Max Muay Thai savant that his supporters proclaim him to be and really, he's not even a devastating or damaging striker. He has decent kicks, sloppy hands, good elbows standing on his back or on top, good BJJ, and lousy wrestling defensively or offensively. He's not going to submit BJ from the bottom, and he's not going to wear him out in the clinch.

His best chance is to fight his typical fight which is to say backpedal, lateral movement, kick low.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> I've always said that if Gouveia came in with his head straight and in shape, he's easily one of the most dangerous MW's in the world to go along with his skills. *There's no shame in losing to a guy like Marquardt, who I firmly believe is the second best 185er in the world*.


*100% agree.* While I think Wilson's problem will forever be his inconsistency, he is a very good figher and he'll absolutely maul Herman.

As for Griffin/Silva (without going over what's already been said about the takedown element of the fight) - I think, despite his idiotic image, nowadays Griffin is one of the smartest fighters out there. Silva is elusive and a counter-fighter and Griffin will not rush headfirst into Anderson's gameplan.

I don't think anyone should forget that Silva has it all to do/prove in the eyes of many fans. However the fight pans out and whatever happens to Forrest, he's still gonna be the most over guy on the roster but if it's a snoozefest, Silva's getting the blame. 

And believe me, both fighters are fully aware of this fact.

Add to the fact Silva's chin is a unknown. We've never seen a MW catch him flush so god knows how he'll deal with a massive LHW catching him. Forrest just soaks up punishment and will happily take two or three punches to give one - something I don't think Silva's faced before. It's not a stratergy that will work for long but long enough to find out how good Silva is at getting hit.

Penn/Florian - Kenny is super quick, difficult to hit, uses great lateral footwork, very clever and is one of the best conditioned fighters at 155.

It'll be interesting to see how long it takes before Penn becomes frustrated with KenFlo being content to just chip away - more annoying, than hurtful.

Kenny's gonna use the GSP blueprint and try and tire Penn out before engaging in a stand-up battle. Penn has a tendency to drop his hands when tired/bored/frustrated and that's what Florian want to happen.

For all Florian's planning, he's just not going to physically dominate Penn and have the ability to wear him down sufficiently.

Ultimately though, Penn has KO power and if Kenny makes one mistake on his feet or one the ground, Penn WILL punish him - of that I have no doubt. 

But if there's anyone at 155 who could fight for 25 minutes and not make a mistake, it's probably Florian, so....


----------



## -Mystery-

Anybody else hear about Penn throwing steroid accusations at GSP? They might be old comments, but I just saw them in a piece Iole has up about Penn.


----------



## MITB

Jacare has signed with Strikeforce on a multi-fight agreement.


----------



## bruteshot74

MITB said:


> Jacare has signed with Strikeforce on a multi-fight agreement.


Good stuff for them adding some talent from overseas to improve there roster. He will be middleweight champion of DREAM after DREAM 11 most likely. I do not think this really means much though. I read that DREAM and Strikeforce are going to have a partnership so there fighters will be able to compete in both organizations.


----------



## Rush

bruteshot74 said:


> Good stuff for them adding some talent from overseas to improve there roster. He will be middleweight champion of DREAM after DREAM 11 most likely. I do not think this really means much though. I read that DREAM and Strikeforce are going to have a partnership so there fighters will be able to compete in both organizations.


hey screw you, Mayhem to own Jacare plz 8*D


----------



## Josh

DREAM.11 is looking swell. JOE WARREN to continue his run of dominance, plz.


----------



## Liam Miller

-Mystery- said:


> Anybody else hear about Penn throwing steroid accusations at GSP? They might be old comments, but I just saw them in a piece Iole has up about Penn.



Sounds like something Penn would say, i use to be a fan of Penn and still respect him as a fighter. But he is just a whinny little bitch who is still clearly bitter.

You really can't be thrown these type of accusations around in any sport, i can see Dana having a little chat with Penn over this, if he recently said this. He also should be concentrating on Kenny and not he's hatred and bitterness towards GSP.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I just don't know what to make of BJ Penn these days. Is he a bitter veteran who will use this deep-seeded anger towards GSP to fuel his fire and really try to lay into KenFlo? Or is he a bitter veteran who doesn't train or focus on his fights, allowing even a modest competitor a chance to take advantage? It seems that BJ is more concerned with what has happened than what will happen, so IMO Florian is looking more like a money pick each and every day.


----------



## Rush

i smirked.


Hoping BJ can get back and win against Florian. Not so much for himself but more because i have a bet with my mate on it ;D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I saw some posts about Penn and his accusations towards GSP. This article is related to that. From Yahoo.

PHILADELPHIA – B.J. Penn’s not a bad guy, though he plays one on TV.

The Ultimate Fighting Championship’s fabulously talented lightweight titleholder is also its biggest enigma. Some see him as a spoiled rich kid who speaks before he thinks and pouts if he doesn’t get his way, but Penn insists that’s a description of him spoken by a person who doesn’t know him.

He wasn’t happy with the way he was portrayed on the UFC “Primetime” series on Spike TV that was broadcast prior to his January welterweight title fight at UFC 94 in Las Vegas against Georges St. Pierre.




He’s also begun to voice his displeasure with several mixed martial arts websites and blogs that he believes haven’t been fair to him over the years.

J.D. Penn, B.J.’s brother and manager, said the show wouldn’t work unless there was a good guy and a bad guy.

“You had St. Pierre, so they took B.J. and made him look like the bad guy,” he said. “It was like in boxing what they did with (Oscar) De La Hoya and (Floyd) Mayweather Jr. They needed that. B.J. is more vocal, he’s around town, he talks to kids, he does a lot of stuff.

“They made it look like he wasn’t training and isn’t dedicated to the sport. And they didn’t show the good things that B.J. does. They didn’t show him going to schools, talking to kids, signing autographs and doing whatever he can to promote the sport. They just grabbed onto the fact he wasn’t training, in their perception, as hard as he should be. And they decided to focus on that and not show all the other things good he does. That was a way to get the good guy against the bad guy thing they needed.”

The spoiled rich kid theme is one that arose again after Penn filed a complaint with the Nevada Athletic Commission following his one-sided loss to St. Pierre, alleging that St. Pierre was greasing.

Penn’s mother testified on his behalf, though the commission took no action. Penn was ridiculed by many fans as a spoiled rich kid who needs his mother to fight his battles for him, but Penn doesn’t get it.

“Where does that come from?” Penn asked incredulously. “I’ve heard that a lot, but I don’t understand it. Do people talk about Kenny Florian coming from a wealthy family and all this? I don’t think they do. People say these things about me when they don’t even know me.”

Penn, who will defend his title against Florian on Saturday at the Wachovia Center in the main event of UFC 101, says what he believes despite the consequences. He understands that his willingness to answer any question is going to rankle many, but he’s long since passed the stage of worrying about it.

“You can’t make everyone happy no matter what,” Penn said. “All I can do is live my life and try to be successful and please myself. I have my own morals I live by. Bill Cosby once said, ‘I don’t know the key to success but the key to failure is trying to please everybody.’ I agree with that. I live my life my way. I try to do the right thing, but I know there are going to be people who aren’t happy with what I do or say no matter what, so I’m not going to worry about it.”

Penn is one of the few fighters who is blunt and doesn’t dodge a direct question. In a sport where many of his peers give politically correct answers and stray far away from controversial topics, Penn freely dives in with no hesitation.

Penn said he believes St. Pierre uses steroids, though he concedes he has no proof. St. Pierre is arguably the sport’s most popular fighter and Penn knows that making such allegations isn’t going to win him any friends.

Penn, though, isn’t the type to be shy about offering his opinion though it may be unpopular.

“It’s just my opinion that he uses steroids,” Penn said. “That’s it. My opinion. I do believe it. I can’t hand you any proof, but that’s my opinion.”

In an earlier conversation on the topic, Penn said, “In my opinion, he doesn’t play by the rules when it comes to steroids and growth hormones and that stuff. Look at him. He’s the worst. He looks like that every day. That’s cheating. There is a reason why there are rules against using steroids. The rest of us, we get fat, then we train and get skinny and the cycle goes over and over again. He looks the same way all the time. Come on.”

St. Pierre’s manager, Shari Spencer, scoffed at the suggestion and said she would not dignify it with a response, though she denied St. Pierre is a steroid user.

Greg Jackson, one of St. Pierre’s trainers, laughed at the thought.

“Georges is a phenomenal athlete and he’s such an honorable guy, if he felt he cheated, even inadvertently, it would drive him crazy and he wouldn’t be able to sleep,” Jackson said.

Raffi Nahabedian, a Las Vegas attorney who has represented Penn since 2005 on several issues, including the greasing controversy, called Penn “one of the more remarkable men I’ve met in my life.”

Penn has had prefight issues with several fighters, including Sean Sherk about steroids and Florian about whether or not he tipped Penn off to the fact that St. Pierre is a greaser.

Nahabedian said Penn knew that by pushing the greasing allegations and forcing the commission to hold a hearing, he’d open himself to scorn and ridicule, but he was undeterred.

“We had conversations about public perception,” Nahabedian said. “And as we’ve expressed publicly, B.J. has such a strong conviction about his values that he was willing to sacrifice those fans who don’t appreciate his cause. It’s not that he doesn’t want those fans. In his mind, though, he’s saying, ‘What kind of fans are these who would rally behind me if they don’t believe the sport should be completely clean and devoid of any unfair advantage?’ He’s amazing because he believes so strongly and is willing to go forward with something when he believes it’s the right thing to do even if he knows there are going to be consequences.”

Penn knows there are going to be consequences if he doesn’t perform against Florian, who has won six in a row since losing a previous title shot to Sherk in 2006.

Penn hired strength and conditioning guru Marv Marinovich and believes he’s in far better condition than he’s ever been.

And coming off a loss, he sounded like former President Clinton after he lost control of Congress during the midterm elections in 1994.

“I’m the lightweight champion of the world and I’m definitely still relevant,” Penn said. “I’m very hungry and I’m ready and willing to fight anyone. All this talk and all this other stuff, none of that matters now. This is a fight. We’re going to walk into the cage and they’re going to close the door and then, that’s all that is going to matter. And I’m ready for a fight.

“Really ready.”

I want Penn to win on Saturday 


Shouldn't the betting for UFC 101 be up soon on V-Bookie?


----------



## -Mystery-

I'll post the vBookie later today, no need to worry.

Concerning Penn's comments, Dana needs to reel Penn in and possibly fine him. You can't have one of your champions and top fighters going around accusing another champion and top fighter of steroid use.


----------



## Punk2710

http://www.fighters.com/08/05/andre...fter-losses-to-fedor-emelianenko-brett-rogers

Fighters.com’s tenth-ranked heavyweight “Pitbull” Andrei Arlovski (14-7) confessed Wednesday night to playing Russian roulette, a gamble during which a revolver is loaded with a single round, the cylinder spun, and then placed against the temple. The player pulls the trigger, chancing the bullet could end their life.

“First time I was 16, second time I was 30,” said the thirty-year old former UFC heavyweight champion. “It’s when you don’t care about anything.”

Keith Gelman, spokesman for Arlovski, contacted Fighters.com to emphasize Arlovski has never contemplated taking his own life.

Arlovski was knocked out in 22 seconds by fourth-ranked “Grim” Brett Rogers (8-0) at Strikeforce in St. Louis 6 June after meeting the same end in the first round by Fighters.com Heavyweight Champion “Last Emperor” Fedor Emelianenko (29-1) at Affliction M-1 Global in Anaheim 24 January.

When quizzed about the perception of a “glass jaw”, Arlovski responded, “In the heavyweight division, it’s no joke. I wasn’t knocked out [by Rogers]. He just punch me and the referee stopped the fight. I was completely conscious. I think “Big” John McCarthy did a good job. Who knows. Who knows, maybe I come back. Perhaps he could punch me a couple more times and give me some injury.”

After his devastating second knockout loss, Arlovski returned to his native Belarus. “I talked to some priest. He read me a poem,” Arlovski related. He also spent couch time with a sports psychologist to the Russian Olympic wrestling team and communed with his family.

“I cried a lot after my fights, you know. When I lost to Fedor, I cried. When I lost to Rogers, I cried. You might be surprised, but I had tears a lot in my last relationship,” Arlovski told, referencing his relationship with Playboy model Patricia Mikula.

“I want to box!” Arlovski announced his return to combat will be as a professional boxer at the end of September or beginning of October. “I definitely will continue to train with Freddie Roach.”

However, Arlovski indicated there was friction between his MMA trainers and Roach, a living legend in boxing.

“No more experiments,” Arlovski described his time with Roach training for MMA. “I have to come back to my old routines.” He announced that Roach will train him exclusively for boxing matches going forward.

Though he proclaimed, “I am an MMA fighter,” Arlovski’s MMA future is hazy. “I don’t want to make any predictions. I have a manager,” he said, noting that fighting in Japan, “would be real interesting for me, of course.”


----------



## SteveMania

Oh, what a tangled web we weave. If AA is trying to exchange that glass jaw of his for a glass mind, it won't work because he's stuck with both for life.

Concerning said choice of words - I wouldn't put too much stock into BJ's comments, it's part and parcel in MMA and elsewhere. He's entitled to his opinion, no matter how vexing and capricious it may be at face value.

Should we condemn the countless number of fighters and athletes alike that have spoken with a similar tongue? No - they have precedence to express their thoughts.


----------



## thepunisherkills

> “He’ll put them out of business,” White said. “They have no money. These guys have no money and they have no distribution. Four f---king people watch Showtime.”


Dana White on Strikeforce


----------



## SteveMania

If anything, don't be surprised to see Strikeforce and M-1 have a falling out inside of the next 12-24 months. It's a lucrative business plan for the short-term pundit, but historically M-1 has zero interest in the financial state of their co-promoters.

The first incarnation of M-1 Global was financed by Sibling Entertainment, which died a miserable death, then BodogFight (deceased shortly after Fedor/Lindland drew a whopping 19k) and Affliction Entertainment (deceased). I think it can be said that M-1 Global doesn't have the sickest of dance cards around and are clearly unstable for the long run. I'm exciting with the expansion, but you can bet your bottom dollar that there's reason to be concerned down the road.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Holy fuck. I listened to the Fedor/M-1/Strikeforce press conference today. Fuckin hell.

DOGS BARKING! CAR ALARMS! BABY CRYING! VADIM HANGING UP! GIVING OUT COKERS PERSONAL NUMBER!

Just the most trainwreck of a conference call you could imagine. Nothing really newsworthy came out of it but it's an amazing listen. 

I just love how they have a HUGE fucking fight/event next weekend between Gina/Cyborg and they've done nothing to promote it.


----------



## Dark Church

A. Gouveia is mediocre at best and thinks he is way better than he is.

B. Dana White is targetting Strikeforce which means they will be out of business in two to three years. You don't fuck with Dana White.


----------



## Myers

It's kind of sad really, strikeforce has put out alot of press about signing fedor and have completely dropped the ball on their show next week. I haven't heard anything about the whole show altogether let alone the main event (which will probably suck TBH).

Dana had alot of things to say today about strikeforce, he isn't to pleased that they sank so much money in fedor and haven't even really proven themselves a mainstay in MMA. His previous comments about the company we usually good compared and had nice things to say about coker, but maybe he sees this as an eventual threat if they can get off the ground and someday get on CBS. It's a lofty goal, but they already have showtime contract and by association a National TV contract. Or maybe he sees this as a detriment to the company and another company will bite the dust which doesn't help the sport as a whole. Maybe now that the UFC is bringing in lots of revenue they want some competition, we all saw what it did for pro wrestling in the late 90's and maybe this can escalate the popularity of MMA. Maybe one day they can put on an event at Madison Square Garden or even have a show in Japan.


----------



## -Mystery-

SteveMania said:


> Oh, what a tangled web we weave. If AA is trying to exchange that glass jaw of his for a glass mind, it won't work because he's stuck with both for life.
> 
> Concerning said choice of words - I wouldn't put too much stock into BJ's comments, it's part and parcel in MMA and elsewhere. He's entitled to his opinion, no matter how vexing and capricious it may be at face value.
> 
> Should we condemn the countless number of fighters and athletes alike that have spoken with a similar tongue? No - they have precedence to express their thoughts.


You always give Penn to many passes. I can't believe you don't see a problem with a top UFC fighter and champion accusing another top fighter and champion of steroid use. I'd love for you to cite me another case that's happened in the UFC before because to my knowledge I've never read a champion and top fighter accuse another fellow top fighter and champion of steroid use. Throwing around steroid accusations in a promotion as big as the UFC is just a no-no, in my estimation. Penn's comments are highly disrespectful to St.Pierre and his camp. Who cares if Penn is entitled to his opinion, you need to draw a line with this guy at some point. I still think Dana needs to reel Penn in and tell him he can;t be throwing out baseless and potentially reputation damaging claims.

My respect for Penn at this point is zero because of the fallout of the St.Pierre fight. He's done nothing, but bitch, whiny, complain, and create every excuse in the book. Take the loss and move the fuck out with your life. The guy needs to grow up and re-evaluate his life and seek professional help.


----------



## SteveMania

-Mystery- said:


> You always give Penn to many passes. I can't believe you don't see a problem with a top UFC fighter and champion accusing another top fighter and champion of steroid use. I'd love for you to cite me another case that's happened in the UFC before because to my knowledge I've never read a champion and top fighter accuse another fellow top fighter and champion of steroid use. Throwing around steroid accusations in a promotion as big as the UFC is just a no-no, in my estimation. Penn's comments are highly disrespectful to St.Pierre and his camp. Who cares if Penn is entitled to his opinion, you need to draw a line with this guy at some point. I still think Dana needs to reel Penn in and tell him he can;t be throwing out baseless and potentially reputation damaging claims.
> 
> My respect for Penn at this point is zero because of the fallout of the St.Pierre fight. He's done nothing, but bitch, whiny, complain, and create every excuse in the book. Take the loss and move the fuck out with your life. The guy needs to grow up and re-evaluate his life and seek professional help.



I've already been outspoken about my disdain for BJ getting into bed with the whole grease-gate drama for starters. Say what you will about his outlandish claims, but at the end of the day he's entitled to clear his mind and if he feels GSP juices (which is nothing more than dimmed hearsay at best) he has that right and I'm not going to be one to sit here and pummel him with a barrage of insults because he's yakking phlegm from the brain.

Do I agree?

Absolutely not, I believe steroid accusations or anything of that ilk, without any proof is beyond fucking asinine - just like the Wand/Shogun juicing gripe without the slightest iota of proof. People are free to say what they want, where they want without the least bit of intelligent modicum. If BJ wants to damage his reputation, which has already been tainted because of grease-gate, then that's his onus.

As a diehard fan of the sport, I'd rather discuss BJ Penn as the fighter over BJ Penn the offensive, hateful grody he may be.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Tito Ortiz vs Mark Coleman has apparently been confirmed for either UFC 106 or 107, though the former seems most likely as the Evans/Rampage fight will probably main 107.

Also, more Classic Dana on Strikeforce:



> They have no fighters, they have nobody for him to fight," White said about competition for Fedor. "They're a small time show; they're trying to act like they have something. Cung Le hasn't defended his title since like 1997, Josh Thomson hasn't defended his title in something like two years, (Alistair Overeem) hasn't defended his title in two years. *Strike-farce*. It's a joke. It's a tiny little regional show with nobody in it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

BREAKING NEWS:

Edith is no longer a ring girl.

Pour one out for her.


----------



## Rush

she isn't? ah fuck. she was fairly awesome ;D


----------



## KingKicks

Mikey Damage said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> 
> Edith is no longer a ring girl.
> 
> Pour one out for her.


:sad:

Who's replacing her?


----------



## McQueen

I am. Sex change complete. I mean... um. Get your mind out of the gutter Benjo.

Anyways I doubt it will happen tommorow night but I really hope Florian knocks BJ the fuck out so he has more things to cry about. Also looking forward to seeing Sadollah fight.


----------



## Role Model

New ring girl Natasha Wicks:


















































I'm always willing to provide posts which cover the more important matters.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not complaining but I prefer Edith.


----------



## Rush

nat Ben, why am i not surprised you posted the pics? :hmm:


----------



## MITB

New girl>>>>Edith.


----------



## Mikey Damage

how you doin'?!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Those pics make Natasha look a lot better than she really does. 

Logan My Angel trumps them all. Just stunning.

Fuckin Amir weighed in at like 166 for a fight at 170. Not a good sign. Leites and Silva got booed like hell and Silva gave a thumps up to the crowd when he first walked out during the boos. Awesome man. Griffin was by far the most popular guy. Main event staredowns were really intense. 

During the Q&A session with Dana White someone asked "When is Tim Sylvia coming back?" everyone booed and Dana said "Tim Sylvia? Really? He's done." Other than that nothing happened during the session outside of what everyone already knows.

Roy Jones is gonna be in attendance tonight to scout Silva's boxing skills. I'm gonna try and fight him.

Shameless plug: I'll be twittering during the event (if ubertwitter doesn't act stupid like it's been doing the past few days), which will include celeb sightings, prelim reactions (no spoilers), main card shit, and pics. http://twitter.com/jlambert88


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Those pics make Natasha look a lot better than she really does.
> 
> Logan My Angel trumps them all. Just stunning.
> 
> Fuckin Amir weighed in at like 166 for a fight at 170. Not a good sign. Leites and Silva got booed like hell and Silva gave a thumps up to the crowd when he first walked out during the boos. Awesome man. Griffin was by far the most popular guy. Main event staredowns were really intense.
> 
> During the Q&A session with Dana White someone asked "When is Tim Sylvia coming back?" everyone booed and Dana said "Tim Sylvia? Really? He's done." Other than that nothing happened during the session outside of what everyone already knows.
> 
> Roy Jones is gonna be in attendance tonight to scout Silva's boxing skills. I'm gonna try and fight him.
> 
> Shameless plug: I'll be twittering during the event (if ubertwitter doesn't act stupid like it's been doing the past few days), which will include celeb sightings, prelim reactions (no spoilers), main card shit, and pics. http://twitter.com/jlambert88


edith > logan, dude

you better not be tweeting rubbish and just being a general tweet whore. i'm following enough pornstars that do that :side:


----------



## Role Model

logan > edith. obv. i'd agree that the new one isnt much to shout about too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> edith > logan, dude
> 
> you better not be tweeting rubbish and just being a general tweet whore. i'm following enough pornstars that do that :side:


Logan My Angel is so amazingly stunning in person (yes, I have pics. No, I will not share them) that I'm pretty sure I came just standing next to her.


----------



## Role Model

understandable


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Someone changed the fight on Wikipedia from Anderson Silva vs Forest Griffin, to Anderson Silva vs Fedor Emelianenko :side:

Any really excited about tonight. Shitload of points riding on BJ.


----------



## Dark Church

Amir weighing in at 166 is very interesting since was a Middleweight to begin with. I hope he didn't take too much out of himself by over cutting. If the Anderson Silva shows up that fought Leites he will be KO'd but if the Anderson that fought Henderson shows up he will win. BJ has the same issue and I am also wondering if he is more concerned with GSP still than Kenny Florian.


----------



## Foxy182

Its all about Kenflo and Griffin tonight i cant wait man i think im probley the only one that thinks Florian will win


----------



## McQueen

As much as I want Kenny to win (seeing as he is my current favorite fighter) BJ is just too good both on his feet and on the ground so if BJ's head is in the game he is likely going to stuff Kenny tonight.

Unless of course GSP happens to be in the crowd oiling up and flexing his muscles to taunt BJ.


----------



## Dark Church

I have predicted Florian to win but that is partialy because I despise BJ. I do think that Florian can get it done though. BJ will have to be at the top of his game to win tonight.


----------



## McQueen

I think both Florian & Griffin have what it takes to win tonight I just sadly don't think it will happen.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

McQueen said:


> As much as I want Kenny to win (seeing as he is my current favorite fighter) BJ is just too good both on his feet and on the ground so if BJ's head is in the game he is likely going to stuff Kenny tonight.
> 
> *Unless of course GSP happens to be in the crowd oiling up and flexing his muscles to taunt BJ.*


That would be pretty damn awesome :lmao

I'm still kind of undecided about Silva/Griffin. I'm leaning towards Silva, but I expect it to be a longer fight, unless Silva can put it away early.


----------



## Blasko

Anderson is so losing to night. He looks out of shape, misplaced and bored, while Griffin looks on top shape. 

Loving BJ's new 'gimmick'. He pulls it off great. I kinda want to see what excuse he comes up with if he loses tonight.


----------



## T-C

I have money on Forrest tonight. I'm not too confident (even less so after Blasko picked him, no offence), but the odds were too good not to give him a try and he will always do his damnest.

BJ is killing Kenny, can't see any other result.


----------



## Blasko

Mark. <3


----------



## SteveMania

I'd give Florian more favorable odds if he had any remnant of an advantage aside from being a rangy fighter, possessing a nice array of kicks and (presumably) cardio.

BJ is by great lengths superior everywhere; has much better technical boxing, better footwork, more pop, a better clinch, superior wrestling offensively and defensively and is a few notches better on the floor. Despite what many of his supporters may believe, Kenny is not the paragon of K-1 striking technique that Kru Dellagrotte have morphed in the last 2+ years.

Also, I don't understand why Sadollah is getting so much love against Hendricks, a 2x NCAA D-I champ. Sadollah submitted Dollaway off of his back twice but beyond his use of the Peruvian necktie, what gives anyone the idea that armbarring CB is that impressive? The guy not only tapped twice to Amir but also nearly got caught by Massenzio and was tapped out by Lawlor. I think people are putting way too much stock in Amir's guard because Hendricks will take him down and he's almost certainly not going to make Amir looking like fucking Marcelo Garcia as CB did. Hendricks by UD.


----------



## Blasko

http://video.mma-tv.net/?z=7784

Dana's Q&A from some radio show. Great stuff, so far. 

Sorry if it's already posted.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hope they Silva we all love turns up tonight and if that happens it will be an awesome fight. i see a Silva win by TKO

Kenny/Penn i'm pulling for finish fights florian, but Penn will out box him and TKO in 2nd or 3rd and if it goes to the ground again Penn is superior maybe he won't Sub Kenny but he will definitly get the better on the mat.

Amir/Hendricks, i really want Amir to win it will likely be by TKO or Sub if he does. but Hendricks may suprise everyone or most people and just out wrestle him for 15 minutes and earn a decision.


----------



## bruteshot74

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Anderson is so losing to night. He looks out of shape, misplaced and bored, while Griffin looks on top shape.
> 
> Loving BJ's new 'gimmick'. He pulls it off great. I kinda want to see what excuse he comes up with if he loses tonight.


He is not out of shape you fool. He just looks I guess you could say flabbier then normal because he is fighting a weight class which is 20 pounds heavier. 

Forrest always puts up a fight in every fight he is involved in but this is Silva's to lose tbh. He is better on the feet and better on the ground. Forrest has the better wrestling for sure but as long as Silva can keep the takedown at bay for most of the time then he should be fine. Who knows though, Forrest could do that all fight, just takedown after takedown and ride out a decision. I see him wanting to be exciting though and standing with Silva.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm giong to agree with brutey. Silva always looks like that. He's fine.


----------



## Foxy182

Did Silva look like that when he faced Irvin last July? I never seen the fight I'v just seen highlighs of the ko of that fight

BTW On UFC Youtube they finally put up the video blogs for this week


----------



## Jon Staley

Struggling to find a stream.  Really looking forward to BJ's fight tonight, hope he wins.


----------



## Mikey Damage

You won't be able to find a stream until the show goes live in 20 minutes.


----------



## Blasko

Me and Mystery agree that Sivla is out of shape looking and lazy, tbh. 

And you guys should just use SopCast. Far better.


----------



## bruteshot74

Should just order it on PPV tbh.


----------



## smitlick

Power said:


> Struggling to find a stream.  Really looking forward to BJ's fight tonight, hope he wins.


same harder then usual to find one


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm rooting for Pellegrino!


----------



## smitlick

http://www.freeppv.tv/Live-Stream.php

theres a stream for 101


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ew its Natasha. I don't find her hot, maybe cuz I don't really dig blondes.

Pellegrino with a nice take down early.


----------



## Deathwish5555

Pretty good fight so far.


----------



## bruteshot74

Pellegrino looked pretty good. Controlled Neer the entire fight and rode out the decision. Neer needs to man up though, he kept holding his hands up and complaining, then was shaking his head at end of fight. Do something about it instead of complaining about being dominated.


----------



## Blasko

Thought KENTA when Grove's music hit, tbh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

bruteshot74 said:


> Pellegrino looked pretty good. Controlled Neer the entire fight and rode out the decision. Neer needs to man up though, he kept holding his hands up and complaining, then was shaking his head at end of fight. Do something about it instead of complaining about being dominated.


And then he got hit for talking, lol.

This one has been good so far.

Damn stream freezing a lot now.

Iceman sighting!


----------



## bruteshot74

Big Dawg wins. Would have been sick though if Grove would have submitted him with that arm bar. One of the most decorated BJJ guys submitted, would have been great.

I think Amir is going to take this next fight but I do like Hendricks from what I saw in the WEC. Pretty decorated wrestler as well, could give Amir some problems, maybe even pull off an upset here. I know Amir is only 1-0, but definitely is the favorite.


----------



## Rush

i'm pretty much crying in exasperation at my internet having the uncanny knack of being an absolute **** whenever a UFC event is on  have to see if its any faster later so i can at least download it :\


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

WOW! Hendricks wins!


----------



## bruteshot74

Hendricks! That was a quick one, Amir losing made me lol. All that hype with winning TUF and he comes out and loses to a no name guy to most people. Stopped a little early though tbh.


----------



## Blasko

shit.


----------



## KingKicks

God that was quick. Definitely seemed to be stopped a little early.


----------



## bruteshot74

I am 0-3 on picking main card :lmao

2-6 overall :lmao


----------



## AKM-95

Rockhead said:


> WOW! Hendricks wins!


I'm not really surprised though Hendricks seemed more ready and enthused about the fight during Spikes preview.

You Know Dana pissed! LOL


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fuck. I knew I should have picked Hendricks.



Bruiser Blasko said:


> Me and Mystery agree that Sivla is out of shape looking and lazy, tbh.
> 
> And you guys should just use SopCast. Far better.


You using it tonight? How is it?



bruteshot74 said:


> Should just order it on PPV tbh.


Hey man. Not all of us make 20,000 per hour like you. You slut.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> Hey man. Not all of us make 20,000 per hour like you. You slut.


Come and live with me for next summer. Can work hard and make some big bucks for a couple of months and then head back to Chicago for the winter. Could bring your lady to if you wanted :side:


----------



## Blasko

I only froze once and that's when I first opened it. 

Srsly, flawless so far.


----------



## Mikey Damage

bruteshot74 said:


> Come and live with me for next summer. Can work hard and make some big bucks for a couple of months and then head back to Chicago for the winter. Could bring your lady to if you wanted :side:


I'm considering it. 

You get paid in American Dollars?


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> I'm considering it.
> 
> You get paid in American Dollars?


No. Our dollar gets close to yours every once in a while


----------



## Mikey Damage

Aw.

I'm not going to lie. This has been a "boring" fight card, thus far. Very similar to the UFC's debut in Chicago. Disappointing for the large metro cities.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Silva/Griffin next. This match has been dull. I think a fight went on in the crowd, because the crowd started cheering.


----------



## Blasko

Rockhead said:


> Silva/Griffin next. This match has been dull. I think a fight went on in the crowd, because the crowd started cheering.


 Goldberg and Rogen commented it. It's still going.


----------



## Mikey Damage

They should have shown teh fight in the crowd. :side:

I think my stream is about to die during Griffin/Sivla. It's been crap all-night.


----------



## bruteshot74

Rogan was more interested in the fight in the crowd then he was in Riley/Nelson. Here comes the fight we have been waiting for, Silva vs. Griffin!


----------



## Blasko

SopCast has only froze on me twice.


----------



## KnowYourRole

It's funny that they show Silva in his locker room since he's the only fighter whose locker room is not on the Burger King multicast.


----------



## bruteshot74

Forrest has the best entrance song


----------



## KingKicks

Here we go...Let's go Forrest.


----------



## 5hadow

I'm rooting for Forest in this fight.


----------



## bruteshot74

I am rooting for Forrest but every way I look at it I see Silva winning. Hear the boo's for DA SPYDER~!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I really want Forrest to win! I see Silva winning it, but I wanna be wrong.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Damn my stream worked for an whole hour until 30 seconds ago.


----------



## Mikey Damage

my stream died as well.

anyone how fast mma-core puts up the fights? I might just go to bed, and then watch them in the morning....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Damn this lagging, always happens during the good fights :side:


----------



## bruteshot74

He is back~! Just taunting Forrest after he started to build some momentum. Spyder needs to stay up at 205 and fight big names. I know he does not want to fight The Dragon but could still have some good fights up at 205, not much left at middleweight for him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fuck! Forrest went down!


----------



## Funkyd

Damn.. feel sorry for Forrest.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i missed the first two knockdowns.

saw the 3rd one.

HOLY SHIT, EMBARRASSING.


----------



## KingKicks

Got to feel sorry for Forrest, he practically walked into Silva's fist.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Embarrassing for Griffin..


----------



## AKM-95

Andy the G.O.A.T stay wining 

Edit..

Terry Crews!


----------



## Blasko

That's up there with losing to Jardine.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Come on BJ!

Stream seems to be going good right now, hope it stays that way for the fight!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rampage OWNS...



Rampage said:


> I feel so bad for Forrest. I don't even want a rematch anymore. LOSER!! http://twitpic.com/d8tn2


----------



## TKOK

Yeah that Griffen knockout was terrible. Silva just pretty much put a paw in his face and he went down.


----------



## AKM-95

Rockhead said:


> Come on BJ!
> 
> Stream seems to be going good right now, hope it stays that way for the fight!


My stream cut in and out during Silvia VS Griffin fight 

I think BJ got it but I hope we get a good fight!


----------



## Mikey Damage

this fight better bring it...because this show has been average thus far.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> this fight better bring it...because this show has been average thus far.


Indeed. Not been worth the 50 bucks thus far.


----------



## Mikey Damage

bruteshot74 said:


> Indeed. Not been worth the 50 bucks thus far.


Watch. BJ will KO him in a minute.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> Watch. BJ will KO him in a minute.


That would be worth 25 bucks


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lol the horrendous looking Gamer getting their plug tonight.


----------



## smitlick

Penn looked a lot better from what i saw that wasnt lagging... Hoping it finishes soon so i can stop with this shitty stream


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

KenFlo isn't looking bad, come on BJ!!


----------



## Jon Staley

Haven't seen anything yet, BJ fighting now and Silva won, right?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The servers were down for a while. But I am very glad that my stream was working nice for the main bout. Glad to see Penn dominate and win with a rear naked choke.


----------



## Blasko

the king of kings said:


> Yeah that Griffen knockout was terrible. Silva just pretty much put a paw in his face and he went down.


You're pretty stupid to say that.










Forrest was rocked before the punch, his moves were obviously sluggish and he really slowed down. If you look closely at said image, you see that Forrest LEANED IN to the punch and also notice how his head moves on impact. He got him right on the mouth/upper jaw on that punch too, shutting down the whole body. 

It may look like a love tap, but it was far more then that. I don't think anyone could stop Silva, at this point.


----------



## SteveMania

Florian wasn't even remotely parallel to BJ on the mat and it was probably one of the most mature performances we've seen of BJ to date. He negated most of Florian's offense, paced himself appropriately, and got the better of their exchanges every time he used movement to create space outside of the clinch. Especially considering BJ has historically been known as a front-runner.

As far as the P4P mantel is concerned - the impressively feigned discussion that doesn't have any sort of clear missive - I'd say BJ bucks back into the mix of the upper echelon.

A BJ/Sanchez match-up is compelling if only because he truly is a nightmare on wheels and is fantastic at scrambling. The problem for Diego will be getting the fight down, and assuming he's unsuccessful (which I believe he will be), I think BJ connects with the left hook/right uppercut amply, which is easily one of the most effective combinations we've seen in MMA and BJ employs it to a tee. As of right now I believe Penn is firmly en-trenched at 155, but it'll be a matter of whether or not he's still interested in competing at his natural weight.

Anderson made Griffin look like an amateur, which is incredible considering Griffin - while not the most technically gifted fighter on the planet - was easily Top 5 given his back-to-back wins over Shogun and Rampage.

What separates Silva from everyone is that he can keep his hands down and still navigate thoroughly past strikes. His reflexes, speed and timing are among the best in MMA right now and even though the Leites/Cote fights shouldn't bare him of absolutism, it should at least give people the impression that Anderson can be in exciting tilts depending on who is prone to engage him.

I think this fight handily surpasses Silva/Leben in terms of pure embarrassment. It was almost surreal how Griffin lost, even more so because he's universally revered as an above average fighter and lost in such a deflating, stark manner.

I'm willing to bet the Silva/Machida talk has gone up a few notes, but it's doubtful that fight ever happens. And assuming it does, it could very sparingly turn into a D-level stalemate in which neither one of them are willing to stay active.

Hendricks/Sadollah was a horrendous stoppage, terrible to put it mildly. The manner in which Miragliotta stopped it made it worse because Hendricks was punching downward and landed about two strikes to the back of the head while missing about four or five punches.

Bad apples for Sadollah; out over a year, training consistently throughout that frame, battled a serious staph infection, suffered a dislocated shoulder, adamant to return and receives a shitty stoppage as a result.

Dan Miragliotta needs to get the boot, far too many poor stoppages from him and not even in a lengthy period.


----------



## SteveMania

Bruiser Blasko said:


> It may look like a love tap, but it was far more then that. I don't think anyone could stop Silva, at this point.



It was a jab. Didn't have the most sting behind it, but it's more of an indictment on Griffin's chin than anything else. He was dropped three times, didn't land anything of consequence, while Silva parried and navigating past almost every strike.


----------



## Blasko

I suppose the angles were just crisp or Forrest had a VERY lose jaw going in. 

Either way, I feel bad for the guy















Rampage isn't making it any better.


----------



## T-C

Anderson Silva is incredible. There was talk of Machida/Silva in the post fiht press conference, Dana said that if Silva keeps beating 205ers that it will happen, but Anderson aquashed it by sayin he will never fight him

Great to see BJ back at 155 too. The guy has the best back control you could ever witness.


----------



## Rush

Rampage on twitter made me laugh, "I feel so bad for Forrest. I don't even want a rematch anymore. LOSER!! http://twitpic.com/d8tn2" the picture is awesome.

also from Tito via twitter - "I can't wait to kick colman's face off."

Disappointed that Forrest got beaten so badly, hopefully he'll bounce back well from this. I'd be fairly interested in Silva/Henderson or Silva/Marquardt but if he stays interested then i reckon Silva will take those fights easily.

Great to see BJ bounce back from the bad defeat to GSP, he's a beast at 155.


----------



## Foxy182

Poor Kenflo I was so sure that he was gonna pull the win 

Any update on Forest? I know hes ran out the cage before but my god that ko was just wow 

Philly fans are awesome i hope on youtube theres a video of the fight in the crowd


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Forrest got booed as he ran to the back. Everyone was really disappointed with his performance. He tried to strike with Silva and you saw the result. Silva hit him with a fade away jab. It was a good style fight for Silva, I just thought maybe Griffin would have a different gameplan. Silva vs. Henderson will be interesting.

Florian had no shot against Penn. He fought inside far too much and didn't throw nearly enough body and leg kicks. Penn probably could have beat him earlier if he decided to take him down but whatever.

Amir/Hendricks stoppage was early but you can't blame Hendricks. He was also getting away with multiple shots to the back of the head. Hendricks is a decent little prospect who could turn into something given his wrestling skills.

Bad night for TUF stars.


----------



## Myers

I enjoyed 101, it helps that I go to a sportsbar to watch the fights so I am not shelling out 50+ for each PPV. 

I always like BJ Penn and I never got into kenny florian. I didn't like him on TUF, and he came off as some poser who watched to much anime as a kid, talking about killing masters and being a Ronin Warrior. Not to take anything away from his talent, but he is still behind Diego and BJ and probably Frankie Edgar in th LW division. Hopefully BJ can stay away from making all his excuses now and put his embarrassment of a fight against GSP behind him.

Silva, what can you say. He showed how he is an elite fighter who has mastered MMA. I don't know what is left for him in MMA besides defending the MW belt. I highly doubt he will ever face GSP and we would probably see the same outcome, and I heard that he wouldn't fight machida because they are friends or are from the same camp or something.

RUN FORREST RUN... that's all I have to say about him. 

Glad Kendall lost, boring fight none the less.

I agree that Amir got screwed with the early stoppage, but at the same time he probably would have been put away within 30 seconds of that anyways. He looked rocked from the uppercuts and I am not sure if he would recover enough. 

Funny to see Laites go from main event to prelim card, another fifteen minutes of boos went their way with that one too, another horendous fight.


----------



## SteveMania

Even more than the KO itself, just the visual and how deflating the performance was for Griffin seemed surreal. I expected Silva to nuke him in spectacular fashion similarly to how he disposed Irvin, but the image of Griffin getting dropped three times and wanting no part of Anderson after the jab was ridiculous in the sort of comical humiliation way.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> Funny to see Laites go from main event to prelim card, another fifteen minutes of boos went their way with that one too, another horendous fight.


I won't be shocked if Leites gets cut after tonight. He didn't fight a great fight, especially on the feet, but he had Sakara mounted a couple of times and just couldn't do shit with him. He offered nothing on the feet but Sakara didn't really do anything either.


----------



## SteveMania

AMPLine4Life said:


> Florian had no shot against Penn. He fought inside far too much and didn't throw nearly enough body and leg kicks. Penn probably could have beat him earlier if he decided to take him down but whatever.



I agree with this. The sole advantage that you could chalk up for Florian on face value would have been his kicks and he employed so few of them throughout. I expected him to get on his bike, backpedal and look to peck away on the outside with a variety of kicks rather than (foolishly) initiating the clinch and (foolishly) looking to take BJ down.

On a relative note, I thought the 'BJ's mouth is open, he must be gassed' utterance from Rogan was absurd.


----------



## TKOK

Bruiser Blasko said:


> You're pretty stupid to say that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forrest was rocked before the punch, his moves were obviously sluggish and he really slowed down. If you look closely at said image, you see that Forrest LEANED IN to the punch and also notice how his head moves on impact. He got him right on the mouth/upper jaw on that punch too, shutting down the whole body.
> 
> It may look like a love tap, but it was far more then that. I don't think anyone could stop Silva, at this point.


I was going on just the punch. with all the other things it was a pretty good hit. also his head snapped sideways pretty fast.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> Even more than the KO itself, just the visual and how deflating the performance was for Griffin seemed surreal. I expected Silva to nuke him in spectacular fashion similarly to how he disposed Irvin, but the image of Griffin getting dropped three times and wanting no part of Anderson after the jab was ridiculous in the sort of comical humiliation way.


Ya. Being there live it looked as Griffin just waved off Silva and the fight after the final jab. On replay I saw that he was putting his hands up to sort of protect himself but he was clearly done.

I don't know where Griffin goes from here really. Two straight loses and he was flat out embarrassed in this one. Maybe he fights the loser of Silva/Jardine (since they'll both be coming off 2 straight loses) but I don't think you want to risk Griffin losing to one of those guys.

Just watched Silva/Griffin. It looked worse on TV then it did live.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> I agree with this. The sole advantage that you could chalk up for Florian on face value would have been his kicks and he employed so few of them throughout. I expected him to get on his bike, backpedal and look to peck away on the outside with a variety of kicks rather than (foolishly) initiating the clinch and (foolishly) looking to take BJ down.
> 
> On a relative note, I thought the 'BJ's mouth is open, he must be gassed' utterance from Rogan was absurd.


Did he say that? I'm about to watch that fight so I'll get to hear the commentary but Penn looked pretty fresh to me. Florian made him work a bit going for the takedowns and he didn't look gassed at all. I thought Florian was far more tired than Penn after the third round.


----------



## TKOK

I thought the fight was going to be over on the second take down. That was just embarrassing.


----------



## Josh

Heard the event was pretty poor, not surprised. Not really excited for 102 either. Bring on 103, plz.


----------



## TKOK

Well one fight last half a minute and the Silva fight sucked. so yeah.


----------



## SteveMania

AMPLine4Life said:


> Did he say that? I'm about to watch that fight so I'll get to hear the commentary but Penn looked pretty fresh to me. Florian made him work a bit going for the takedowns and he didn't look gassed at all. I thought Florian was far more tired than Penn after the third round.



For some odd reason Rogan kept referencing that BJ had his mouth open, as if implying that he was gassed. Even more surprising because he began harping that rubbish late in the first round.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

the king of kings said:


> Well one fight last half a minute and the Silva fight sucked. so yeah.


Please explain how the Silva fight sucked. Thanks.



SteveMania said:


> For some odd reason Rogan kept referencing that BJ had his mouth open, as if implying that he was gassed. Even more surprising because he began harping that rubbish late in the first round.


"Did he really say this shit?"


----------



## Josh

Did Rogan repeat "wow" 10 times after Forrest got KO'd?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Word is Griffin suffered a dislocated jaw on the second knockdown. Makes the fade away jab KO more understandable. Maybe they can put some granite in there when they fix it.


----------



## Myers

I never was really bothered by Joe Rogan until tonight, throught the card he came off as some of the people I hear at the bar who think they know what they are talking about. The breathing out of his mouth comment was just rediculous, he looked good throughout all four rounds and kenny didn't even wear him down when he was against the cage. I am not going to badmouth the guy completely, I still think he is a good commentator overall in MMA. Bas Rutten is still may favorite commentator.

Silva/Griffin got fight of the night, Silva also got KO of the night. At least Forrest got some conselation, something tells me he isn't happy for the 60k

Penn with sub of the night.


----------



## Liam Miller

Holy Fucking shit Anderson Silva



WOW


----------



## SteveMania

I have a growing resentment for Bas behind the headset. He needs to shore up on the *now* for starters, because it would appear that he doesn't follow the sport half as frequently as any other shoddy MMA commentator around. Not to mention in the last couple of years has morphed in 50% El Guapo when commentating. To make matters worse, he has Kenny Rice for a partner.

Rogan for the most part doesn't bother me, in fact his knowledge/experience in BJJ is really a virtue of his that can often lend the casual viewer a few intricacies of the ground game. His overall assertions are fruitful as well. My biggest faux pas is that he can develop a bias during fights which will sway how you view the fight, in terms of who may be ahead on the judges dance sheet, etc.

In contrast, Goldy is mainly a shill for the UFC but at least most guys actually managed to figure out MMA fundamentals since the time they began covering the sport and can actually give an educated opinion on what's happening. Goldy still sounds just as clueless and deferent to Rogan for any real commentary on the action as he did when he started and it's been a long time since he began.


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> My biggest faux pas is that he can develop a bias during fights which will sway how you view the fight, in terms of who may be ahead on the judges dance sheet,


I know what you mean, I remember watching the belcher/akiyama bout from 100 and it was so loud where I was at that you couldn't hear the commentary and I thougt it was close but IMO I gave it to akiyama. I went home and downloaded it and Rogan ranted for a minute about belcher getting robbed when it looked like it could have gone either way. Regardless, I still enjoy his commentary and I like when he goes over the fights with dana in the promos.


----------



## Role Model

Silva made me mark, although you have to lay alot of blame on Forrest for basically fighting Anderson's dream fight. but yeah it wasn't the best of shows but then that was expected, can't saying 102 really gets my juices flowing a great deal either, but we all knew this was coming after the group of great cards in a row.




the king of kings said:


> Well one fight last half a minute and the Silva fight sucked. so yeah.


another great poster joining this thread, awesome.


----------



## mrchrisieclass

Role Model said:


> another great poster joining this thread, awesome.


he takes advice from rocky balboa so nuff said


----------



## Liam Miller

UFC 102 looks pretty awesome, nog/randy, nate/maia, jardine/silva should all be great and Krzystof/Vera should be good.

UFC 103 and 104 should be better, especially 103

Also WEC will be shown on wec.tv for us brits at 2am, not sure if i can stay up for that aswell


----------



## Rush

the king of kings said:


> Well one fight last half a minute and the Silva fight sucked. so yeah.


:hmm: not going to comment



Role Model said:


> Silva made me mark, although you have to lay alot of blame on Forrest for basically fighting Anderson's dream fight. but yeah it wasn't the best of shows but then that was expected, can't saying 102 really gets my juices flowing a great deal either, but we all knew this was coming after the group of great cards in a row.


Marquardt/Maia should be decent and i still have a soft spot for Couture but yeah, it doesn't grab at me like so many other cards have.

^ you should stay up, WEC always has a decent night of fights. Besides, its Torres, you have to watch him :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

the king of kings said:


> Well one fight last half a minute and the Silva fight sucked. so yeah.


Is this guy serious 


And if i don't stay up and watch WEC, i will definitly catch the Torres fight somehow


----------



## Role Model

yeah he's serious, amazingly.

I didn't know about it being shown online, but I doubt I'll stay up, might as well get up at a normal time and download it.


----------



## KingKicks

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bad night for TUF stars.


I didn't even think about that.

Had a rewatch of the Silva/Griffin fight and I still can't get over Griffin's performance....I always can't get over Anderson's Neo style dodges :side:


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

I loved every second of the Silva/Griffin fight.

Fuck forrest glad he got embarassed, This coming from a guy who hates Anderson as much as he hates Forrest Griffin.


----------



## Overrated

THE BIG DOG got the win. He was tired in the 3rd but still pulled it out  
The Spider fucking destroyed forrest and Penn was brilliant. George Sotiropoulos's bjj was insane. 

102 is a sick card dunno how anyone cant be hyped. Randy/Nog, Nate/Maia, Jardine/Silva and Leben and Vera are also on the card. 

Silva/Hendo should be on the 105 card :side:


----------



## Rush

not a fan of Leben or Vera and i'm just not feeling Jardine/Silva. probably end up a bit like this card, solid but nothing special.


----------



## Foxy182

Overrated said:


> THE BIG DOG got the win. He was tired in the 3rd but still pulled it out
> The Spider fucking destroyed forrest and Penn was brilliant. George Sotiropoulos's bjj was insane.
> 
> 102 is a sick card dunno how anyone cant be hyped. Randy/Nog, Nate/Maia, Jardine/Silva and Leben and Vera are also on the card.
> 
> *Silva/Hendo should be on the 105 card* :side:


I Agree on that that would be a awesome main event for Manchester

102 is a good card Couture/Nog should be good and really excited for Mia/Marquardt and i always like it when Jardine fights


----------



## Word

Forrest man, come on. I don't know why but I seriously felt for him. Any news on whether he broke his jaw or not? Forrest seemed to care about his book this time around rather than the fight.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Couture/Nogueira & Maia/Marquadt Are the only interest I have for UFC 102.

I like Thiago Silva but Keith Jardine sucks too much for me to care about the fight.


----------



## Foxy182

Word said:


> Forrest man, come on. I don't know why but I seriously felt for him. Any news on whether he broke his jaw or not? Forrest seemed to care about his book this time around rather than the fight.


Well appertley the reason him running out of the cage so quickly was because needed some medical help cause he dislocated his jaw and he couldn't hear our of one of his ears


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Just rewatched the Silva vs Griffin fight, since the stream was fucking up yesterday. The earlier shots obviously wore down Forrest. I wouldn't say the fight sucked, like someone said earlier. Just because it was short doesn't mean it sucked. And yes, apparently Forrest did suffer a dislocated jaw, so really no shame in him running out to get his face checked. I guess it could be considered embarrassing for a fighter like Griffin to get KO'ed early, but look at who he was facing. I mean it was Anderson Silva, not some less fighter. We all pretty much expected Griffin to lose, just not like this.


----------



## McQueen

The fight didn't suck but I (and i'd assume everyone else) was expecting more out of Forrest. Finish went down like I expected but I figured it would happen later on, great fight for Silva though that guy is flat out a freak. The people I was watching wanted him to lose because they see him as cocky but really he's just on another level than most guys.

I was hoping Florian would have at least cut BJ.

The Amir/Hendricks stoppage was really shitty.

102 only has me semi interested, Couture/Nog could be fun if zombie Nog doesn't show up, Thiago Silva will probably KO Jardine in the first but the only fight that really has me interested to the point of making the effort to see the show is Maia/Marquart which could be a really fantastic fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Apparently Silva is not to excited to fight Henderson again which means he will probabaly fight like shit again. I am beginning to get sick of his shit to be honest. Either fight the best at 185 and shut up or forefit the belt and move to 205. I do think however that with a win against Marquardt Maia deserves the next shot more than Henderson. BJ/Diego appears to be next unless Dana has something else planned which means I won't care. I don't like either guy so it doesn't matter to me who wins.


----------



## Word

Or the fact that the people he fought, didn't want to fight him. Takes two to tango.


----------



## Dark Church

Cote actually put on a great strategy and the fight was very good. Leites just sucked but Silva could have put him away many times and decided not to.


----------



## Role Model

Dark Church said:


> Cote actually put on a great strategy and the fight was very good. Leites just sucked but Silva could have put him away many times and decided not to.


Yeah that seems likely, Anderson decided 'dis fight iz not interestin so i vill not fini the gay, tha wil sho dana'. Jesus christ this thread.


----------



## Dark Church

There was a point in I believe the second round where he had Leites up against the fence and he was punching him and then just stopped for no reason. Leites was barely even defending and he probabaly could have finished him and chose not to. Not to mention all of the weird strikes he threw that he knew were not going to do shit.


----------



## Foxy182

Dark Church said:


> Apparently Silva is not to excited to fight Henderson again which means he will probabaly fight like shit again. I am beginning to get sick of his shit to be honest. Either fight the best at 185 and shut up or forefit the belt and move to 205. I do think however that with a win against Marquardt Maia deserves the next shot more than Henderson. BJ/Diego appears to be next unless Dana has something else planned which means I won't care. I don't like either guy so it doesn't matter to me who wins.


Well rumors are that Silva might drop the 185 title and stay at 205


----------



## McQueen

Oh Anderson, that wacky brazilian!

How many fights does he have left on his contract? 3?


----------



## thepunisherkills

My boy Diego next in line against Penn.

EDIT: SIlva just owned that ass last night.

yeah I think 3 fights left^^


----------



## Dark Church

I just watched Silva/Leites and I was wrong. I had only seen it once and was just negative before I even watched it. Leites was the problem. He fell down on purpose way to many times and just didn't engage. Silva implemented the stratgey that worked for him and did try to push the pace a few times. Silva was very frustrated for a lot of the fight because Leites wouldn't fight. Leites was fighting to not get KO'd rather than trying to win.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Apparently Silva is not to excited to fight Henderson again which means he will probabaly fight like shit again. I am beginning to get sick of his shit to be honest. Either fight the best at 185 and shut up or forefit the belt and move to 205. *I do think however that with a win against Marquardt Maia deserves the next shot more than Henderson.* BJ/Diego appears to be next unless Dana has something else planned which means I won't care. I don't like either guy so it doesn't matter to me who wins.


Henderson's wins are far more impressive than Marqurdt or Maia's. Plus, Silva against Marquardt or Maia wouldn't draw shit.



McQueen said:


> Oh Anderson, that wacky brazilian!
> 
> How many fights does he have left on his contract? 3?


I think. It wouldn't shock me to see vs. Henderson, vs. light heavyweight champion, vs. GSP as his final three fights. However, his second to last fight could be different if Machida is still champion.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Do you think he'll resign up after his contract ends, or retire? *depending if he keeps dominating*


----------



## -Mystery-

thepunisherkills said:


> Do you think he'll resign up after his contract ends, or retire? *depending if he keeps dominating*


He really wants to do boxing so I don't think he'll re-sign. Although, Dana could always offer him something he can't refuse, which he'll likely try to.


----------



## Dark Church

I think dominating wins over Ed Herman, Nate Quarry, Chael Sonnen and a win over Jason MacDonald is more impressive than a split decision over Franklin, a decision over Palharres and a KO over Bisping. It is debatable but Maia is on more of a roll. Also it would draw because Anderson Silva's name is all that is needed. He drew ratings against James Irvin.


----------



## SteveMania

If it wasn't a consensus before, I think it can be said with great divine now that Anderson Silva has the best head movement in MMA. Griffin landed about a handful of strikes in total, none of which came close to putting a dent on Silva's jaw. The clinic he put on a legit LHW opponent like Griffin was just nuts, let alone the visual Forrest provided all of us simultaneously.


----------



## Overrated

I think Anderson already has made up his mind that once his contract ends hes off. He just wants to get tooled by jones jnr. 

From yahoo:


“With his arm wrapped around White’s shoulder, Soares leaned in and delivered a proposition. “Spider” Silva would move permanently to light heavyweight, even if it meant the unorthodox move of giving up his middleweight belt.”

“I can do that,” White smiled, a bit stunned at the offer. “I like that. We can do that.”

“Soares smiled and shook White’s hand.”

“I’d let him,” White said later, sitting in his quiet dressing room. “We’d put [the middleweight title] up for grabs.”


----------



## SteveMania

Anderson could probably destroy RJJ in anything... aside from boxing.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> I think dominating wins over Ed Herman, Nate Quarry, Chael Sonnen and a win over Jason MacDonald is more impressive than a split decision over Franklin, a decision over Palharres and a KO over Bisping. It is debatable but Maia is on more of a roll. Also it would draw because Anderson Silva's name is all that is needed. He drew ratings against James Irvin.


Franklin is a former middleweight champion and had only lost to 2 other fighters before Henderson and Bisping was the top middleweight contender before Henderson completely murdered him. Maia has some nice wins, but his wins are against middle of the road guys, whereas Henderson has gone through top fighters.


----------



## Overrated

SteveMania said:


> Anderson could probably destroy RJJ in anything... aside from boxing.


Agreed. 

How does everyone think Almeida will fair at WW?


----------



## Foxy182

Overrated said:


> I think Anderson already has made up his mind that once his contract ends hes off. He just wants to get tooled by jones jnr.
> 
> From yahoo:
> 
> 
> “With his arm wrapped around White’s shoulder, Soares leaned in and delivered a proposition. “Spider” Silva would move permanently to light heavyweight, even if it meant the unorthodox move of giving up his middleweight belt.”
> 
> “I can do that,” White smiled, a bit stunned at the offer. “I like that. We can do that.”
> 
> “Soares smiled and shook White’s hand.”
> 
> “I’d let him,” White said later, sitting in his quiet dressing room. “We’d put [the middleweight title] up for grabs.”


So I guess Hendo vs the winner of Maia/Nate for the vacant title I like that


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Anderson should just man up fill in his commitments as Champion by defending against Henderson.


----------



## SteveMania

I never understood all the love Franklin got, but now it's clear that if it wasn't for the UFC's marketing blitz of promoting him as a *dominant* champion, his entire reign would have been forgotten about by now. For a guy that gets elite level praise/hype, every single special fighter he opposed inside the ring/cage he lost to.

Franklin's biggest wins to date remain a close decision over Okami (in which he was getting trashed around in the third frame), Tanner 2x and Wand in his current incarnation. Do any of those wins scream earth shattering?

To parallel Franklin's hype, Bisping is in very much of the same boat; never accomplished anything substantiating but was the product of the UFC's hype machine because he happens to be a massive draw in the UK and the poster boy of MMA over there.

Not to bag on Hendo's recent wins because title shots in MMA are all relative to the competition level (beating Herman, Sonnen and Quarry isn't anything to gush over, but in the same regard Maia has strung together five consecutive wins in the UFC versus Hendo's three), prior title opportunities (we're only a year and a half removed from Silva/Hendo I), activity, fundamental appeal (Okami is still waiting in the wings), etc.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Mister X said:


> Anderson should just man up fill in his commitments as Champion by defending against Henderson.


Why? So he can beat him again
I think White is smart and will give us 3 excellent match ups before Silva leaves. Let him drop the belt and let Hendo and everyone else fight for it. 

And... I dont know why Silva wants to fight Roy Jones??? Soo many other quality boxers above RJJ right now.


----------



## Nicky Flash

So I just watched Forrest Griffin vs. Silva and is it just me or does it look like Griffin went down very easily?


----------



## SteveMania

Even a washed up, hobbled RJJ would make Anderson his bitch under Marquess of Queensberry rules. Reason being, RJJ has every fundamental tactic to his advantage in a boxing match, while all but Anderson's hands, timing, speed, reflexes, head movement and footwork would be conducive in boxing. Similarly, Anderson would maul RJJ in MMA, although the trade off isn't fair because RJJ is still able to use every tactical advantage in his arsenal in an MMA fight.


----------



## T-C

Whoever is advising Silva to fight RJJ in a boxing match is an idiot. If it is just some idea that Silva has then he is probably getting carried away with his own hype. He is an MMA genius, but even a completely over the hill RJJ would ruin him in boxing match.

Edit - seems the guy above me beat me to it, and he put it more succinctly too, well played sir.


----------



## Role Model

In many ways I just want him to do it to get it out his system, but I'm not sure what it does for the sport to see one of its top guys get wrecked by a past it boxer, and he would.


----------



## thepunisherkills

What if he were to win? That would make his legend grow even more IMO.


----------



## Overrated

He should face Calzaghe so a british boxer can beat him  

Apparently a dominant win for Randy and he gets lesnar. I would rather see Carwin/Lesnar myself.


----------



## thepunisherkills

IN "Lashley World" News



> While nothing has been signed, the name that has been suggested for Bobby Lashley to face on October 3 in Denver is Ron Waterman reports The Wrestling Observer Newsletter. Waterman, who is almost 44, is a former pro wrestler having wrestled for New Japan, WWE and various other companies. He holds a 16-6-2 overall MMA record according to Sherdog.com, with his last win coming on November 29, 2008 via submission. As reported on earlier, TNA will likely keep Lashley out of the ring in full capacity over the next two months or so or limit his time in the ring as much as possible if he is used to prevent injury.


Ironically heres a dark match from wwe that shows H20 teaming with Lesnar






:lmao he so looks like scott steiner


----------



## bruteshot74

Skill said:


> So I just watched Forrest Griffin vs. Silva and is it just me or does it look like Griffin went down very easily?


What are you trying to imply? 

Read what other people said in the thread and news that has been coming out. He wrecked his jaw early and I am assuming that played a big part in him going down like he did.


----------



## Myers

Of Silva's three choices at MW, he has beaten two of them, and I don't think Maia would put on a good fight. Maia could be along the lines of laites but probably not as pathetic. I think if silva stays at MW it should be at a PPV that does two title defenses. I would like BJ/Sanchez and Silva/Henderson in decmeber which tries to always put on the best show of the year. Adding Mir/Congo and Evans/Rampage would be a great card even if the MW match was another boring one.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> I think dominating wins over Ed Herman, Nate Quarry, Chael Sonnen and a win over Jason MacDonald is more impressive than a split decision over Franklin, a decision over Palharres and a KO over Bisping. It is debatable but Maia is on more of a roll. Also it would draw because Anderson Silva's name is all that is needed. He drew ratings against James Irvin.


Anderson Silva's name doesn't mean a whole lot. Maybe it means more after last night (scratch that, it obviously means more after last night) but he's not a huge draw given his success. Doing well on TV doesn't mean a whole especially given the circumstances of that event. Dan Henderson, coming off a good PPV win that did solid numbers against Franklin, a TUF season against Bisping, and the brutal Bisping KO at UFC 100 that over 1.7 million people saw, is a far bigger star than Maia who hasn't proven he can draw a thing. Obviously Silva vs. Maia would do well (although that really depends on how much Silva's stock got boosted after last night) but Silva vs. Henderson would do far better.

I still don't understand his reasoning for going into boxing. He wants to do it because he thinks he can make more money. So he does one fight against Roy Jones, maybe makes a decent pay day, probably loses, and then he means nothing in the boxing world. He'll make far more money in MMA in the long run given that he's likely going to start drawing better and he's the best fighter in the world. Shit, by the time he finishes his three fights, he might be the biggest draw in MMA and he'll be making plenty of money then.


----------



## bruteshot74

Another 20 minutes and WEC shall be underway. I am pretty excited, last night was a pretty average night for fights and the WEC never lets down with these lighter weight guys giving it all. Always great to watch one of the best pound for pound fighters in the world stepping in the cage and defending his title, that being Miguel Torres.


----------



## McQueen

I was saying to Sticksy the other night about the fact two grown men are fighting at only 135 is of great amusement to me, but damn Torres is a beast.

I'm really looking forward to Maia hopefully progressing to some top tier talent. While he is a pretty one dimensional fighter I think his skills are far enough advanced to take him pretty far in the MW division which is heavy on grapplers anyhow. Don't think he could make it past someone like Silva's striking ability but on ground he's going to be trouble for just about anyone in MMA.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anderson Silva's name doesn't mean a whole lot. Maybe it means more after last night (scratch that, it obviously means more after last night) but he's not a huge draw given his success. Doing well on TV doesn't mean a whole especially given the circumstances of that event. Dan Henderson, coming off a good PPV win that did solid numbers against Franklin, a TUF season against Bisping, and the brutal Bisping KO at UFC 100 that over 1.7 million people saw, is a far bigger star than Maia who hasn't proven he can draw a thing. Obviously Silva vs. Maia would do well (although that really depends on how much Silva's stock got boosted after last night) but Silva vs. Henderson would do far better.
> 
> I still don't understand his reasoning for going into boxing. He wants to do it because he thinks he can make more money. So he does one fight against Roy Jones, maybe makes a decent pay day, probably loses, and then he means nothing in the boxing world. He'll make far more money in MMA in the long run given that he's likely going to start drawing better and he's the best fighter in the world. Shit, by the time he finishes his three fights, he might be the biggest draw in MMA and he'll be making plenty of money then.


Just look the evolution of popularity of the UFC from Silva's last three shows. 90, 97, and 101. 

UFC 101 was everywhere last night. By the time Silva finishes his final fight on his current contract...which will probably be some time mid-late next year...UFC could be sitting on a lucrative TV deal, with sponsors out of the ass. If he re-ups with a new contract, it could be insane, Fedor type money.


----------



## bruteshot74

Couple good fights to start the night. 

Leonard Garcia vs. Jameel Massouh was a great fight to start out the night. Both guys were almost out with Garcia almost KO'ing Jameel and then shortly after that Massouh almost choked out Garcia with the darce choke. I think if he would have kept the choke locked in instead of going for his back, he might have finished it there.

Curran put on a fucking clinic in that final minute of the third round on the ground. I agree with Mir, Curran should have won that fight. He was more active and even though he was on the bottom, was much more active and got closer to finishing the fight.

EDIT: I just read that Mike Brown will be defending featherweight title in November against Jose Aldo. That should be fucking awesome, I was hoping Aldo was going to get the next shot at 145.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Brown vs Aldo will be incredible. can't wait for that.

Danny Castillo just destroyed Llamas. Wow. What a punch.


----------



## bruteshot74

Good fight between Benavidez & Cruz. Good win for Cruz and definitely has to get him up close to a title shot against Torres. I would give him one more fight though, maybe against Mizugaki.

Main event time next~!


----------



## Josh

got home just in time for the main event.


----------



## -Mystery-

oh.my.god.


----------



## Josh

wooooooo!~~~~ that was awesome.


----------



## TKOK

Damn that was quick.


----------



## bruteshot74

Wow Torres lost...I did not see that coming at all. I did give Bowles a punchers chance and he sure took advantage of that.


----------



## TKOK

I kinda had a feeling Torres would lose after they started looking past Bowles during the run up to the fight. just one of those things.

Didn't expect it though.


----------



## SteveMania

The WEC proves once again that a fight need not be finished in order to be entertaining.

Bowles hits like a mule at 135 and has dynamic skills to boot. I didn't agree with the Mizugaki/Curran outcome, although I've seen far worse given similar precedence: Mizugaki scoring takedowns while Curran was the more active fighter on the bottom. The second round was close, but Curran was definitely the aggressor and it's definitely the kind of fight that would have had a different result under a different scoring system.


----------



## Mikey Damage

It's funny, because I was about to ask the same question Frank Mir asked.

Who is the best American MMA fighter?

After Torres' loss tonight, it can only be BJ Penn? Right?


----------



## SteveMania

Based purely on skills and raw talent I'd give the nod to BJ. Rankings are entirely subjective, and as much as I resent the worthless discussion that is P4P rankings, BJ probably is probably the front running American there as well (although Mike Brown can certainly make a case).


----------



## WillTheBloody

Mikey Damage said:


> It's funny, because I was about to ask the same question Frank Mir asked.
> 
> Who is the best American MMA fighter?



It's still Anderson Silva. He's South American. 8*D

OK, seriously it's Penn.


----------



## Mikey Damage

SteveMania said:


> Based purely on skills and raw talent I'd give the nod to BJ. Rankings are entirely subjective, and as much as I resent the worthless discussion that is P4P rankings, BJ probably is probably the front running American there as well (although Mike Brown can certainly make a case).


It's a tough list to make, tbh.

I'll throw out names..

- BJ Penn
- Mike Brown
- Miguel Angel Torres (even with tonight's loss, still in the discussion)
- Quinton Rampage
- Dan Henderson
- Brock Lesnar
- Cain Velasquez
- Shane Carwin
- Jon Fitch

It's a strong group...but the world would surely kick our ass in a U.S vs the World MMA competition.

edit: Worthless? Yeah, probably. But it's also something to discuss to pass time until Strikeforce.


----------



## Josh

lose the bottom three and i agree with that list.


----------



## Word

Brian Bowles has shocked the MMA world~1! At least say it with more conviction.


----------



## Rush

i'm fairly cut that Torres lost 



bruteshot74 said:


> EDIT: I just read that Mike Brown will be defending featherweight title in November against Jose Aldo. That should be fucking awesome, I was hoping Aldo was going to get the next shot at 145.


That ought to be a sick matchup, Aldo has been on a tear as of late and Brown has been pretty impressive in winning/retaining the belt.


----------



## Dark Church

BJ Penn is not the best American fighter. BJ is not even top ten P4P. Fighting in other weight classes isn't mandatory to be on that list but you can't get your ass handed to you while doing it either. Sure it is GSP but BJ is 1-3 as a Welterweight in the UFC. Guys like Mike Brown, Brock Lesnar and even Jon Fitch are on a bigger winning streak than BJ. I say it is Mike Brown at the moment.


----------



## Role Model

wec delivered once again. i expected Torres to be tested, can't say I really saw that result coming, certainly not in that manner.

aldo/brown is going to be a fucking war. 



THE KOK said:


> *I kinda had a feeling Torres would lose* after they started looking past Bowles during the run up to the fight. just one of those things.
> *
> Didn't expect it though.*


makes sense

the cock, was that fight as bad as forrest/silva in your valued opinion?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Role Model said:


> makes sense
> 
> the cock, was that fight as bad as forrest/silva in your valued opinion?


I laughed. Did he ever answer why Silva/Griffin sucked? Too lazy to check back.

BJ Penn isn't even an American fighter, he's Hawaiian. Fuck off if you don't understand my point there and go to BJPenn.com. 

So much for Torres and his amazing chin. Dude is still an incredible fighter but you had to figure sooner or later someone was going to tag him with a heavy punch that would rock him and that's what Bowles did. I guess we'll get a Torres vs. Mizugaki rematch and Bowles first defense will probably be against Cruz. 

Never doubt the generic white boy.


----------



## WillTheBloody

So what're the legit odds that Silva stays at Light Heavyweight like he wants to and Henderson fights the Marquardt/Maia winner for the Middleweight Title? And who the hell would Anderson fight? I'm not convinced Dana would force a Machida/Silva title match...


----------



## Liam Miller

Henderson/Silva is apparently happening according to Hendo.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luSAsYhEsEc

and i would think Silva's next fight at LHW could be Evans, Rampage, Ortiz, Shogun, Coleman or Jardine/silva depending on who wins that and looks impressive


----------



## AMPLine4Life

WWE_TNA said:


> and i would think Silva's next fight at LHW could be Evans, Rampage, Ortiz, Shogun, Coleman or Jardine/silva depending on who wins that and looks impressive


You really went out on a limb with that list.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Silva vs Rampage or Evans would be interesting... Hmm.. and Dana would do anything for ratings really... don't doubt him on that.


----------



## Liam Miller

Coleman, Jardine and Silva were dumb shouts but the rest are the top of the heap at 205 so i'm pretty sure it will be one of them


----------



## -Mystery-

I think if Shogun pulls off the upset, Silva's getting the next crack at the title.


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> I think if Shogun pulls off the upset, Silva's getting the next crack at the title.


I dunno why, but I got a gut-feeling that Shogun is finna win it.

Shogun vs Silva would be awesome.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Silva/Machida superfight anyone?

Just got done watching the PPV later than usual 

Good show, not supprised with any of the results really (maybe Sodallah), but Griffin got battered sadly 

Who will be the next contender in the 155 division I'm wondering - Frankie Edgar maybe? Whoever it is they're going to get owned if Penn can keep this new found desire to train like a nutter.

Personally I'd like to see Serra drop down again and have a go at that division, I think he'd do quite well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

BJ Penn vs Diego Sanchez is next. Not official, but it practically is. Should be a great fight.

Second in line would be Gray Maynard, if he defeats Roger Huerta.


----------



## Liam Miller

What's next for Edgar?, Guida maybe or a rematch with Tyson


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Mikey Damage said:


> *BJ Penn vs Diego Sanchez is next.* Not official, but it practically is. Should be a great fight.
> 
> Second in line would be Gray Maynard, if he defeats Roger Huerta.


Ah of course, I forgot about Diego.

Would love to see Diego/Kenflo rematch if he looses though.


----------



## SteveMania

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Personally I'd like to see Serra drop down again and have a go at that division, I think he'd do quite well.



Matt Serra's obsession with pasta will prevent any sort of realistic cut to 155.


----------



## TKOK

Role Model said:


> wec delivered once again. i expected Torres to be tested, can't say I really saw that result coming, certainly not in that manner.
> 
> aldo/brown is going to be a fucking war.
> 
> 
> 
> makes sense
> 
> the cock, was that fight as bad as forrest/silva in your valued opinion?


 The only reason i didn't like Silva/Griffin was becuase of it being short and pretty one sided.


----------



## Myers

Fucking Nick Diaz! That lazy motherfucker didn't show up friday for his drug test and now is off the strikeforce card, now Jesse Taylor will face Jay heiron. I am beginning to care less and less for this show. Maybe he should put down the pot and think about his fighting career.


----------



## SteveMania

THE KOK said:


> The only reason i didn't like Silva/Griffin was becuase of it being short and pretty one sided.



That's because when Forrest gets hit clean, he seems to go blotto. Which was surprising coming from a guy with a reputation for having a heart the size of Dan Quinn's ego.

For some reason people got the idea that Griffin was a granite-jawed brawler for duking it out with Bonnar and for some reason that image is still lingering rather than the image of the guy that got sparked by Jardine, laid out by Rashad, and now knocked out with a backpedaling jab.

He has no natural punching power, a subpar jaw, poor recovery time, and he's not a great or even good wrestler which is why I thought it was hysterical that so many people thought a fight with Anderson Silva - a guy who hits harder than hell, is lightyears better technically, much quicker, with better reflexes - would be even remotely competitive.

I would have thought a takedown attempt was in the cards, but until he clarifies why he fought the way he did, I think it's safe to assume that he realized he was in way over his head and just did what comes natural to him.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao Nick Diaz does it again. What a worthless piece of crap.


----------



## Dark Church

Anderson Silva VS Wanderlei Silva book it now Dana. These guys really don't like eachother and this would be a great fight to see. Wanderlei would put on the best effort he could and this would be a KO fight without a doubt.

Edit: Sorry I forgot I just posted. I was reading the last page and thought of this.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Screw Silva/Silva

Silva/Machida PLEASE JOE!



SteveMania said:


> Matt Serra's obsession with pasta will prevent any sort of realistic cut to 155.


Does he really love it that much!? I'd still like to see it anyway...


----------



## T-C

As much I like Wandy, I could not see him lasting a round in there with Anderson. It would be explosive, but I'd see him getting knocked out pretty quickly.

And judging by Anderson's reaction in the press conference, the Machida fight will never happen.

If Shogun beats Machida though, I wouldn't be too surprised to see Anderson get the first shot at him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Anderson would probably KO wandy the same way he KO'd Griffin.

The good ole fashioned step-back jab KO.

No thanks to Silva vs Silva.



> During the UFC Fight Club Q&A session at Philadelphia's Wachovia Center last Friday, UFC President Dana White announced that a "Best of PRIDE Fighting Championships" series will be debuting on Spike TV in January. The company announced today in a press release that the show will debut on January 11th, 2010 at 11PM ET. Former Maxim Magazine Hometown Hotties finalist Kenda Perez will host the show. Spike TV President Kevin Kay made the following comments on the addition of the show to Spike TV...
> 
> "As the destination for the best mixed martial arts on television, Spike TV is always looking for ways to give fight fans more of the incredible action and competition they crave."
> 
> The plan is for the series to focus on former PRIDE fighters that now fight for the UFC, like Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic, Antonio Rodrigo Nogueria, Mauricio "Shogun" Rua, Anderson Silva and Wanderlei Silva, but also promises other names from PRIDE, like Fedor Emelianenko, Takanori Gomi and Josh Barnett.


About time.


----------



## Blasko

I want to see some Gomi/Sakuraba love. 

This may make it happen.


----------



## SteveMania

I believe the only people that wish to see Anderson/Wand are among the same crowd that want to witness Wand get decapitated again.

Even in his prime, it's still a terrible match-up for Wand. Anytime you pit a crisp straight puncher with unwieldy technique like Anderson against a windmilling brawler like Wand, you get an outcome that would in all likelihood mirror the destruction that was Anderson/Leben, if not even worse. As a huge Wand supporter, this is by far the last fight I'd want to see him involved in.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> *Reports circulated last night and this morning that Forrest Griffins decision to leave the Octagon and the arena were due to a possible broken/dislocated jaw and hearing loss. The reports, which were started on a popular MMA message board and circulated widely by the Telegraph, stated that Griffin left in order to seek immediate medical care.
> 
> Inside Fights has confirmed with sources close to Griffins camp that he did not leave the cage due to injury. While we dont know why he abruptly left the cage (other than being upset and emotional after his loss), we can confirm that the injury reports are not true.*


Just got this off of MMA-linker. Don't know if I believe it though. Thought you guys may be interested.


----------



## Blasko

Isn't Griffin well known to cry after losing?

Can't blame him, a huge lost like that (and to THE DEAN OF MEAN) would send me home cryin'.


----------



## TKOK

I read somewhere that he shunned off medical people and left as soon as possible.


----------



## SteveMania

So much for that iron spunk of his...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

In his book, Griffin mentions that he takes losses really hard while he's at the arena but once he leaves he's fine. After the Jardine fight we all saw him crying and running to the back but he said five minutes after leaving the arena he was back to joking around and shit. Whether or not that's the case after the Silva fight is beyond me. Hopefully that is the case because the last thing we need is another fighter taking a loss extremely hard and we end up with another Quinton Jackson or Andrei Arlovski situation.



Bruiser Blasko said:


> I want to see some Gomi/Sakuraba love.
> 
> This may make it happen.


I wouldn't count on that unless it's Gomi/Sakuraba losing to a current UFC fighter who fought in PRIDE (ie Silva vs. Saku)


----------



## T-C

Just watched the WEC show there and thoroughly enjoyed Torres getting his head bludgeoned.

Something that annoyed me though was Frank Mir going on about how Torres is the best American born fighter there is. Absolute bullshit, I thought it before seeing the fight and thought it again after he had his head scraped from the mat. BJ is better than him in every discipline. I'd have Hendo and Rampage ahead of him as well, with Mike Brown right with Torres even before the fight.


----------



## SteveMania

T-C said:


> Something that annoyed me though was Frank Mir going on about how Torres is the best American born fighter there is. Absolute bullshit, I thought it before seeing the fight and thought it again after he had his head scraped from the mat. BJ is better than him in every discipline. I'd have Hendo and Rampage ahead of him as well, with Mike Brown right with Torres even before the fight.



Pretty much.

When given the opportunity, Mir will habitually harp on Torres' virtues more than analyzing the fight itself. His commentary of Torres/Mizugaki was a brutal exercise of missing the (bias) point and just watching the fight you'll know exactly what I'm talking about.

Even though he's universally hated these days (and I could care less about the entire grease-gate drama, steroid accusations, etc., if you want to delve into BJ Penn's personality you'd be better off tuning into As The World Turns for pristine melodrama), it takes genius skill and talent to reach the apex with only limited training as BJ had before reviving his career.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> Fucking Nick Diaz! That lazy motherfucker didn't show up friday for his drug test and now is off the strikeforce card, now Jesse Taylor will face Jay heiron. I am beginning to care less and less for this show. Maybe he should put down the pot and think about his fighting career.


still should be a good card, Mousasi/Babalu, Carano/Cyborg should be worth it tbh.



Dark Church said:


> :lmao Nick Diaz does it again. What a worthless piece of crap.


fuck off, Diaz owns 



Dark Church said:


> Anderson Silva VS Wanderlei Silva book it now Dana. These guys really don't like eachother and this would be a great fight to see. Wanderlei would put on the best effort he could and this would be a KO fight without a doubt.
> 
> Edit: Sorry I forgot I just posted. I was reading the last page and thought of this.


Wandy would get fucked up quicker than Forrest albeit in a less embarrassing way.



T-C said:


> Just watched the WEC show there and thoroughly enjoyed Torres getting his head bludgeoned.
> 
> Something that annoyed me though was Frank Mir going on about how Torres is the best American born fighter there is. Absolute bullshit, I thought it before seeing the fight and thought it again after he had his head scraped from the mat. BJ is better than him in every discipline. I'd have Hendo and Rampage ahead of him as well, with Mike Brown right with Torres even before the fight.


i rate Torres a fair bit but i really hate the comparisons between fighters of differing weight classes. I dislike P4P (even though i still have a list in my head of it ) and its all a bunch of crap. Torres remains one of the best bantamweight fighters in the world, no need to have comparisons to other Americans 

Apparently Bowles broke his hand in the fight so he's out for a while.


----------



## TKOK

Wasn't Mir the one that was pretty much looking past the fight last night and talking about who Torres next opponent would be?


----------



## kamatose

I wonder how much Forrest got paid for that embarrassing job


----------



## McQueen

I thought I heard $60,000 even for Forrest's loss on the radio somewhere, but I have no idea if that is true or not.


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> I thought I heard $60,000 even for Forrest's loss on the radio somewhere, but I have no idea if that is true or not.


he got $60,000 for being in the FotN + his fight salary


----------



## McQueen

Griffin/Silva won FotN honors? Kinda sad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

McQueen said:


> Griffin/Silva won FotN honors? Kinda sad.


Eh. There wasn't much on the card that was FOTN worthy. Roop vs. Sotiropoulos was a better fight but really that was just a one sided beating between two lesser known guys that took longer. Griffin/Silva had the most heat in the building and never really had a dull moment. Riddle vs. Cramer was a good fight but it's in the same category as Roop/Sotir in that it was a one sided beating between two lesser known guys that took longer. 

Plus I think they just felt bad Forrest and wanted to give him an extra $60,000.

On your original question though, I'm pretty sure he made $100,000 for the fight (not including sponsorship money, the $60,000 bonus, or any other bonus) unless he signed a new contract after his loss to Evans.


----------



## Foxy182

> From MMAmania
> 
> UFC President Dana White confirms via Carmichael Dave that his popular video blogging days are over. In addition, all of the old footage from previous events has been removed from YouTube.com. This is not the first time that White has made this claim — he vowed to stop the videos after a profanity-laced tirade directed toward Sherdog.com reporter Loretta Hunt got him in hot water. However, this time it appears different with the entire library now no longer available. In fact, it has many thinking that it could have something to do with a future production deal with a major network. Nothing, however, in that respect is official at this time


That sucks i loved the video blogs they were so entertaining


----------



## Mikey Damage

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

he didn't even finish the 101 blogs.


----------



## Role Model

what a hippie ****


----------



## AMPLine4Life

He's getting his own show on HBO.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wasn't he supposed to get his own show before?


----------



## Role Model

'Living with Dana: life as a Hippie ****' coming soon to HBO?


----------



## Dark Church

Sticksy said:


> fuck off, Diaz owns


:lmao He lost the biggest win of his career because of pot and just forefited a title shot but he is awesome. Diaz shouldn't be allowed to fight for a major MMA promotion anymore. He is the Jeff Hardy of MMA.


----------



## Overrated

Diaz is legally allowed to smoke weed in cali. They just pulled a random drug test on him for some reason the ****s. The guy is awesome btw. 

Brock Lesnar vs Anderson Silva is getting thrown around now. I would watch.


----------



## Dark Church

Pot is still ilegal in California since federal law over rules state law. California cops may not do anything the feds can still arrest people in California for weed. This is why it is still on all banned substance lists.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Role Model said:


> 'Living with Dana: life as a Hippie ****' coming soon to HBO?


Nah. It's some shit like "The Life of a Promoter". Weekly show where they follow him around and shit. Basically the video blogs but with better production.



Dark Church said:


> :lmao He lost the biggest win of his career because of pot and just forefited a title shot but he is awesome. Diaz shouldn't be allowed to fight for a major MMA promotion anymore. He is the Jeff Hardy of MMA.


lol at thinking he forfeited a title shot. He'll be on the next Strikeforce show fighting the Hieron/Taylor winner for the title. There's a reason it was a title fight when Diaz was fighting and a reason why it's no longer a title fight with Diaz out. Not saying it's right (in fact, I would release Diaz if I were Strikeforce) but this isn't going to change for Strikeforce or Diaz. He beat the Strikeforce hero Frank Shamrock and he actually has a personality. He's not going anywhere.



Overrated said:


> Diaz is legally allowed to smoke weed in cali. They just pulled a random drug test on him for some reason the ****s. The guy is awesome btw.


lol at "a random drug test". Dude isn't licensed to fight in California right now and he had to take a drug test in order to get his license. It wasn't random at all. He knew he had to get his California license renewed, they gave him a date, and he no showed. Then they gave him a make up date, Scott Coker bought him the plane ticket to make sure he'd show up, and he still no showed.

The confusion here is that Armando Garcia, former head of the CSAC but outed like last year, told Diaz that he wouldn't have to worry about failing any pre-fight drug tests for weed because Diaz has a medical marijuana card. Bill Douglas, current head of the CSAC, doesn't give a fuck that Diaz can legally smoke because it's still a banned substance in MMA so had Diaz taken the test and failed, he wouldn't have been licensed to fight.

Everyone knows I'm a big fan of Nick Diaz but he really fucked up here. Sad part is he's likely not going to get punished for it outside of a slap on the wrist because the CSAC can't suspend/fine him considering he didn't fail any type of test and Strikeforce won't release him for reasons I've already mentioned. At the very least Scott Coker, who is the nicest promoter in the world and would never yell at any of his fighters like Dana would, will politely ask him, "please stop smoking two or three weeks before your fights so you don't fail any type of test and don't let this happen again. thanks."


----------



## MITB

Lot of issues to cover, so here goes...

Just finished watching the WEC show and it delivered once again. I can see Bowles first defense being a rematch against Torres. I also thought Benavidez and Lamas looked good despite losing their respective fights.

Must have been difficult for Mir to pull his tongue outta Torres ass with all those medical staff around.

BJ probably edges the "Best American" in MMA award but I think Brown, Lesnar, Rampage and Shields are there or thereabouts.

It's actually pretty difficult to determine Anderson Silva's next opponent at LHW. If you consider Forrest is/was (depending on how you see it) a top 5 LHW - that leaves only Rampage, Rashad, Machida and Shogun, all of whom are due to fight soon. I'm betting he takes the Henderson fight for around UFC 108 by which time the results of Evans/Rampage and Machida/Shogun will be known. Seeing as I fancy Rampage and Machida respectively (setting up their bout for the title), that leaves Evans and Shogun. Either is good to me, although I'd prefer to see a fight with Rashad.

Nick Diaz is a fucking dick.

Any card with Babalu/Mousasi is good enough for me.

Aldo/Brown will be phenomenal, as will Penn/Sanchez (which I reckon will happen on the Jan 2010 show).


----------



## -Mystery-

Cote injured his MCL which is gonna push his return back to early 2010.


----------



## SteveMania

AMPLine4Life said:


> lol at "a random drug test". Dude isn't licensed to fight in California right now and he had to take a drug test in order to get his license. It wasn't random at all. He knew he had to get his California license renewed, they gave him a date, and he no showed. Then they gave him a make up date, Scott Coker bought him the plane ticket to make sure he'd show up, and he still no showed.
> 
> The confusion here is that Armando Garcia, former head of the CSAC but outed like last year, told Diaz that he wouldn't have to worry about failing any pre-fight drug tests for weed because Diaz has a medical marijuana card. Bill Douglas, current head of the CSAC, doesn't give a fuck that Diaz can legally smoke because it's still a banned substance in MMA so had Diaz taken the test and failed, he wouldn't have been licensed to fight.
> 
> Everyone knows I'm a big fan of Nick Diaz but he really fucked up here. Sad part is he's likely not going to get punished for it outside of a slap on the wrist because the CSAC can't suspend/fine him considering he didn't fail any type of test and Strikeforce won't release him for reasons I've already mentioned. At the very least Scott Coker, who is the nicest promoter in the world and would never yell at any of his fighters like Dana would, will politely ask him, "please stop smoking two or three weeks before your fights so you don't fail any type of test and don't let this happen again. thanks."



This.

Honestly I think we should legalize all drugs (even the hard stuff) and just tax the shit out of them just like we do with tobacco and alcohol. Raise the national tax base while at the same time eliminating the money pit that is the 'war on drugs'.

That said, even if marijuana were legal, it would not preclude the commissions from testing for it. They currently test for alcohol, elevated caffeine levels, and tons of perfectly legal over-the-counter medications (such as Sudafed). Fighters aren't even allowed to drink energy drinks while backstage at the event. Legalizing marijuana wouldn't change Nick Diaz's predicament one iota.

Nick needs to grow the fuck up. Millions of Americans have jobs that drug test and make the sacrifices necessary to ensure their continued employment. That is what adults do when faced with tough decisions. Nick needs to shit or get off the pot. Either make the sacrifices required of a professional or give up fighting and pursue some other line of work that doesn't interfere with your weed smoking.


----------



## Dark Church

I am wondering why Wagney Fabiano and Manny Tapia are on the undercard for WEC 43. It could use some more name recognition as well.


----------



## Overrated

I thought he was told 2 or 3 weeks before his fight that he was going to be tested guess thats a load of bullshit :lmao 

Its still a bit jack to test him before his fight knowing he smokes weed for his ADHD problem. Still he should of quit a few weeks earlier than he did and he would not of had a problem. Hopefully he learns from this.


----------



## Liam Miller

Lytle has blown he's ACL apparently, so is off the Fight night card

Marcus Aurelio will replace veach at UFC 102

Also the Barncat has supposedly been cut
http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/08/12/tamdan-mccrory-released-by-the-ufc/


Fitch vs Almedia rumoured for 106


----------



## T3H~L3X

Jesus, UFC has been plagued with injuries as of late.


----------



## Overrated

Thales Leites has been cut. 

Also great picture:


----------



## Rush

Dan Cramer and George Roop are also apprently cut.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sucks for Lietes. Dude went from main eventing for the title to a prelim fight to being released in two fights. Really sucks considering Dana said in the post event press conference that he wasn't going to release Lietes. I thought he won the decision over Sakara but he really should have finished him on the ground and neither did shit on the feet. 

Nick. I'm gonna politely ask you to cheer for Nogueira and not Couture at UFC 102. Thanks.


----------



## Liam Miller

Is Vladimir Matyushenko returning at UFC 103? that card is already stacked with like 12 fights


----------



## Rush

Nah, i'm feeling all nostalgic so its Couture ftw against Big Nog.

Nice sig though, i approve

^ Yeah, he's fighting Igor Pokrajac. 13 matches for the Dallas card, little excessive tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller

i'm also pulling for Randy and yeah 13 fights is a fuck load for 1 card, surely we will get 6 on the main card


----------



## Overrated

I hope Nog chokes him out.


----------



## MITB

Nog looked so ridiculously washed-up in the Mir fight, it's not even funny. Couture will hopefully KO him or worst ways, take a UD.

13 fight card means Dana must fancy a few quick KO's.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> Suspect Provokes Fight in UFC Training Effort
> 
> By Kitsap Sun staff
> Wednesday, August 12, 2009
> 
> SILVERDALE —
> 
> A 22-year-old Central Kitsap man who was allegedly “begging for a fight,” Tuesday night got one — and a trip to the Kitsap County jail.
> 
> “Rocks began to rain down,” on five people gathered behind the TJ Maxx Store on Silverdale Way sometime around 7:40 p.m., according to Kitsap County Sheriff’s reports.
> 
> The 22-year-old man emerged as the thrower and told the group, who ranged in age from 15 to 50, that he was preparing for the Ultimate Fighting Championship and “he needed to practice getting knocked out so he could prepare,” deputies wrote.
> 
> Though the group asked the man to leave, he allegedly “sucker punched,” a 21-year-old and a fight broke out. The 22-year-old eventually pulled a pocket knife, deputies wrote, and swung it at the 21-year-old before he lost control of the weapon.
> 
> The 22-year-old told a deputy investigating the incident that he’d never been in a fight before.
> 
> Then a 15-year-old boy who had been among the group getting pelted by rocks walked up. The 22-year “immediately began approaching,” the boy “in an aggressive manner.” The deputy intervened and began to wrestle with the 22-year-old, eventually taking him to the ground before other deputies arrived.
> 
> The man was booked into the Kitsap County jail on suspicion of second-degree assault and resisting arrest. Deputies found a knife in one of his pockets. Bail was set at $160,000.
> 
> Read more: http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/2009/...s-fight-in-ufc-training-effort/#ixzz0O4zH4N8K


This is fucking terrible. This story has NOTHING to do with the UFC, yet this paper had no problem throwing the UFC brand into the fire. 

Fucked up reporting. I hate how ignorant the media is toward the UFC.


----------



## Dark Church

Thales Leites has gotten his much deserved release from UFC.


----------



## Rush

the reporter could've used MMA except they're just trying to cash in on the UFC name. Shit like that unfortunately happens.



Dark Church said:


> Thales Leites has gotten his much deserved release from UFC.


yes because going 5-3 in the UFC makes you a worthless fighter


----------



## Myers

So Nick Diaz is going to start boxing again. I don't know why, he is a decent mma fighter, why waste his time with boxing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fuckin Nick Diaz. I love the kid but damn he's retarded. KJ Fucking Noons, a low level at best boxer, tooled him on the feet. KJ FUCKING NOONS. Diaz' peppering punching style works in MMA because he throws so many damn punches without getting tired, he's had good style match ups his past few fights, and he's a beast on the ground so some people would just rather stand with him. Fuck he's an idiot for even thinking of trying boxing.

All these top fighters like KJ Noons (ok, not a top fighter but was the EXC Lightweight Champion, had big victories over Diaz and Edwards, and had a money rematch with Diaz), Andrei Arlovski, Gegard Mousasi, Anderson Silva, and Nick Diaz need to give up this boxing dream. All of them, with the possible exception of Silva because he's just a freak, would get schooled in boxing and unless you're a top guy in boxing, there's not much money to be made and there's no real exposure (although to be fair, I'm sure avid boxing followers could rattle off 10 mid-level fighters the same way I could rattle off 10 mid-level mma fighters being an avid mma follower).

On the subject of that story, it's wrong to classify MMA as UFC but the source in the story did say he was preparing for the Ultimate Fighting Championships and like it or not, UFC is a bigger name than MMA. Even Dana has been known to call it "ultimate fighting" rather than "mixed martial arts". You can fault the reporter for being an idiot, not knowing the difference, or not bothering to check but at the same time the reporter was going with what he was told. I personally don't find the story all that bad all things considered.

That kid needs to worry less about being knocked out and work more on his takedown defense by the sound of things.


----------



## SteveMania

Leites shit the bed in the biggest fight of his UFC career, lost to Alessio fucking Sakara - even if you thought Thales should have been given the nod, it was still an atrocious performance for a guy of his skills - and given the amount he makes (outside of that vigorous paycheck, he's a terrible draw) the only conceivable way he would remain employed is if he racked up wins.

Two consecutive defeats + two poor performances + price - marketability = a short leash

The UFC try to avoid fighters in Leites' predicament like the plague.


----------



## Mikey Damage

What was Leites getting paid?

Randy Couture vs Anderson Silva? I guess RC said he'd up for it. Honestly, I'd love to see RC drop back down to LHW. But I'm not sure he should test himself with Anderson first.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Bad idea for Randy...I'd love to see him drop back down to LHW where he could have big money match ups with guys Rampage, Evans, Shogun, Griffin, and even Machida but Anderson Silva is not the guy to warm up that blood again.


----------



## Myers

Thales Leites, George Roop, Dan Cramer, Danillo Villefort and now Tamdam Mccrory have all been cut since their losses at 101.

I don't see the point of randy really fighting at all, I like to watch him fight but at 46 what is there for him to do. I think he should retire the next time he loses, and if he fights Silva sometime down the line, that loss will be a guarantee.


----------



## T3H~L3X

If Randy can still compete at an acceptable level and wants to keep fighting what should his age have to do with it? Plus Randy makes money so unless he suffers another big loss I don't see the UFC or himself wanting to quit.


----------



## Dark Church

Sticksy said:


> the reporter could've used MMA except they're just trying to cash in on the UFC name. Shit like that unfortunately happens.
> 
> 
> 
> yes because going 5-3 in the UFC makes you a worthless fighter


If you saw his last two fights and honestly think he deserves a job then you probabaly think Kimbo is the greatest Heavyweight of our time.


----------



## Rush

SteveMania said:


> Leites shit the bed in the biggest fight of his UFC career, lost to Alessio fucking Sakara - even if you thought Thales should have been given the nod, it was still an atrocious performance for a guy of his skills - and given the amount he makes (outside of that vigorous paycheck, he's a terrible draw) the only conceivable way he would remain employed is if he racked up wins.
> 
> Two consecutive defeats + two poor performances + price - marketability = a short leash
> 
> The UFC try to avoid fighters in Leites' predicament like the plague.


How much was he getting paid? Seeing as he's a talented fighter and could easily bounce back well in the next fight. If he's getting paid a fuckload then i can see why he'd be released. 



Dark Church said:


> If you saw his last two fights and honestly think he deserves a job then you probabaly think Kimbo is the greatest Heavyweight of our time.


no, i dislike Kimbo a great deal. Regardless, yes he had 2 very poor performances but hey, one was against Anderson Silva the man who makes skilled fighters look like shit (most recent example would be Griffin 8*D). The man is pretty talented, had a 5 fight win streak in the UFC at one point, puts in 2 bad performances and now everyone is on his back. Using Forrest as an example again here, he's just lost 2 in a row. Evans won in what started as a decent performance but Evans power was too much for him and now Silva embarrassed him in what was a fucking awful performance. Now the question i ask you is, would you fire Griffin? Course you fucking wouldn't. 2 losses in a row doesn't necessarily reflect a fighters calibre.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> How much was he getting paid? Seeing as he's a talented fighter and could easily bounce back well in the next fight. If he's getting paid a fuckload then i can see why he'd be released.


He got $9,000 to show at UFC 74 (two years ago) and since then he's been on cards where salary info hasn't been released. I can't imagine him making more than $20,000 to show although I don't know that 100% and they keep salaries on the hush unless they're forced to release by states law so there's really no way of finding out. Considering UFC 101 salary info hasn't come out yet, I'm guessing Pennsylvania doesn't require them to release the info.



> no, i dislike Kimbo a great deal. Regardless, yes he had 2 very poor performances but hey, one was against Anderson Silva the man who makes skilled fighters look like shit (most recent example would be Griffin 8*D). The man is pretty talented, had a 5 fight win streak in the UFC at one point, puts in 2 bad performances and now everyone is on his back. Using Forrest as an example again here, he's just lost 2 in a row. Evans won in what started as a decent performance but Evans power was too much for him and now Silva embarrassed him in what was a fucking awful performance. Now the question i ask you is, would you fire Griffin? Course you fucking wouldn't. 2 losses in a row doesn't necessarily reflect a fighters calibre.


Difference is, people will pay money to see Forrest Griffin fight. No one is paying for Leites (and I know you're smart enough to know that UFC 97 was sold based on Chuck Liddell, not Leites in the main event against Silva). Personally, I don't even think Leites was ever that good. Dude got a title shot based on beating Marquardt thanks to Nate being an idiot and costing himself points (in a fight he won if he didn't lose the points) and beating Drew Fuckin McFedries who has no ground game. I've always said his MMA jiu-jitsu is overrated and he's afraid to engage on the feet. All he had to do was beat Alessio fucking Sakara and he'd still be employed.

Couple of notes:

*Phil Baroni seems to be headed back to UFC. Seems funny given they just released Leites and McCrory who are far better fighters than Baroni and I honestly can't defend the move other than Baroni knows how to sell a fight and that means something in this sport.

*Strikeforce signed Matt Lindland. In related news, Matt Lindland finally woke up from his Belfort induced coma.

*Fedor Presented by M-1 Global could fight.......RICCO FUCKIN RODRIGUEZ in his first Strikeforce fight. Nothing confirmed but it's a strong rumor right now and I can't even say it would shock me. At least he's consistent in fighting former UFC champions. I hope Ricco lays on him for 15 minutes and wins.


----------



## Dark Church

Sticksy said:


> no, i dislike Kimbo a great deal. Regardless, yes he had 2 very poor performances but hey, one was against Anderson Silva the man who makes skilled fighters look like shit (most recent example would be Griffin 8*D). The man is pretty talented, had a 5 fight win streak in the UFC at one point, puts in 2 bad performances and now everyone is on his back. Using Forrest as an example again here, he's just lost 2 in a row. Evans won in what started as a decent performance but Evans power was too much for him and now Silva embarrassed him in what was a fucking awful performance. Now the question i ask you is, would you fire Griffin? Course you fucking wouldn't. 2 losses in a row doesn't necessarily reflect a fighters calibre.


Are you joking? Silva is the common opponent so it cancels out. However compare Rashad Evans to Alessio Sakara oh wait there is not comparisson. A guy who has one loss to a gate keeper who has never beaten anyone impressive. In fact Leites was the biggest win for Sakara. Leites's UFC wins were against Marquardt (who screwed himself), McFedries (who has no ground game), Floyd Sword, Ryan Jenson and Pete Sell. That is not an impressive resume. He didn't even have any impressive wins before the UFC. 2 losses in a row doesn't always reflect a fighters calibre. In fact I think Tamdan Macrory should have been given another fight before he was released.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Phil Baroni? WTF...

As for Thales Leites...I really have no problem with him being cut. If you're not going to engage and entertain the fans who are paying your paycheck, then eff off.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Difference is, people will pay money to see Forrest Griffin fight. No one is paying for Leites (and I know you're smart enough to know that UFC 97 was sold based on Chuck Liddell, not Leites in the main event against Silva). Personally, I don't even think Leites was ever that good. Dude got a title shot based on beating Marquardt thanks to Nate being an idiot and costing himself points (in a fight he won if he didn't lose the points) and beating Drew Fuckin McFedries who has no ground game. I've always said his MMA jiu-jitsu is overrated and he's afraid to engage on the feet. All he had to do was beat Alessio fucking Sakara and he'd still be employed.


I know that and i'm not saying Griffin should be released or anything like that. Just comparing the 2 poor performances and obvs Liddell was the draw for 97 

Yeah Marquardt screwed himself out of the win but hey, Leites still won the fight against a top 185 so he deserves a little credit. McFredries may be weak on the ground but you still have to be able to get the fight there and finish it. A lot of fighters are weak in certain areas, having a good gameplan to exploit those weaknesses also deserves more credit than some people give him rather than dismissing it. 

He's still a decent enough fighter and i honestly couldn't care less that he was released, just saying his release was "much deserved" is a rather stupid comment imo. He should've been able to beat Sakara though, dude had to be expecting the release after a shitty performance like that.



Dark Church said:


> Are you joking? Silva is the common opponent so it cancels out. However compare Rashad Evans to Alessio Sakara oh wait there is not comparisson. A guy who has one loss to a gate keeper who has never beaten anyone impressive. In fact Leites was the biggest win for Sakara. Leites's UFC wins were against Marquardt (who screwed himself), McFedries (who has no ground game), Floyd Sword, Ryan Jenson and Pete Sell. That is not an impressive resume. He didn't even have any impressive wins before the UFC. 2 losses in a row doesn't always reflect a fighters calibre. In fact I think Tamdan Macrory should have been given another fight before he was released.


I was talking more about the performance displayed in each fight, not the calibre or Evans in comparison to Sakara. Griffin had a good first 2 rounds against Evans and then he looked pretty awful in the 3rd, granted Leites looked bad from word go against Sakara.

Every fighter has to start somewhere, not every fighter is going to go the Brock Lesnar route and face top range guys early in their career. He has potential and probably should've been given a chance to show it.


----------



## SteveMania

Not that Leites' price tag was particularly high proportional to any of the headliner type (I can assure you it's a hell of a lot greater than $20 000), but given the production in his last two fights, his ability to garner a reaction that lacks any skinny semblance to Arianny, and having lost his last two fights; it's an understandable move and certainly one that shouldn't glean much attention.

With that said, Scott Coker would be well-advised to stay away from signing him. Imagine, what if he came in and whooped one of their stars - Shields, Diaz, Le (if he ever gets back in the cage)? All anyone will remember is that the guy who butt-flopped against Anderson Silva just kicked the shit out of one of Strikeforce's golden boys. And if he loses, it doesn't really matter since his name is tarnished anyway. 

There really is no upside for Coker in picking up Leites.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

$20,000 was probably a low ball on my part but I can't imagine him making anymore than $40,000 to show. Jardine, who has far bigger wins and is a much more established name than Leites only got $55,000 for the Jackson fight and even Matt Hamill who is a more established name only got $20,000 to show at UFC 96. So it might be more than $20,000 but I wouldn't say it's much more than that.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> With that said, Scott Coker would be well-advised to stay away from signing him. Imagine, what if he came in and whooped one of their stars - Shields, Diaz, Le (if he ever gets back in the cage)? All anyone will remember is that the guy who butt-flopped against Anderson Silva just kicked the shit out of one of Strikeforce's golden boys. And if he loses, it doesn't really matter since his name is tarnished anyway.
> 
> There really is no upside for Coker in picking up Leites.


Yet some how you still feel Coker WILL pick him up.

Looking like shit against a mediocre opponent directly after producing one of the most boring fights in the sports history (regardless of opponent) = cut.


----------



## SteveMania

Most are going to rag about it, some of the hardcores maybe even incessantly (just the very thought of the UFC signing a Strikeforce 'reject' would put the anti-Zuffa chain of leaders up in arms), but I think it's a perfectly conceivable move for the UFC to re-sign a guy like Baroni. AMP is right, he has big personality for the pre-fight hype (can sell in spades), always comes to fight and there's never a dull moment when he competes.

McCrory obviously possesses more upside and talent while the biggest knock on him is from a marketability standpoint. In comparison to Baroni, who never shies away from the spotlight and can sell with the best of them, I don't think it's anywhere near as oddball a move as, bringing in an out of shape 50 year old ex-cop in Sean Gannon to get whipped by Brandon Lee Hinkle, or say, re-signing Royce to get utterly dispatched by Hughes. The UFC have made far more questionable decisions in the past, this is nothing.

My biggest concern for Baroni is that he doesn't stand a great chance of defeating anyone at WW in the UFC, maybe besides cracking that china chin of Jonathan Goulet. I'd like to see him get matched up with guys like Taylor, Davis, Hardy, Karo, Johnson, Brown, Lytle, etc., guys that always bring it and almost always put on exciting fights.


----------



## MITB

Hardy/Baroni would be epic on a countdown show. :agree:


----------



## SteveMania

I love me some NYBA.

Throw him in there with Paul Taylor, Chris Lytle, Marcus Davis, Dan Hardy, Kevin Burns, Brown, Markham, Hendricks, Karo, etc. anyone that brings it, and you have good matchmaking.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

MITB said:


> Hardy/Baroni would be epic on a countdown show. :agree:


Agree 

I'd love to see how Dan would try and get into his head, he mentally ruined Davis.

*Edit*
(Sorry to whore)
WMMA2 Sim-league I'm having a go at if anyone is interested.
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrestling-games/468496-ufc-tap-snap-signup-thread-sim-league.html


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'd love for Baroni to beat Davis. The best part about Baroni's potential return is that we get to hear Mark Coleman corner him. No one gives better corner advice than Mark Coleman.


----------



## -Mystery-

Per MMA Junkie, Leites still has a job with the UFC.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

More excited that McCrory wasn't released.


----------



## Dark Church

McCrory still being employed makes me happy. They will both probably be cut for sure if they lose again.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'm glad I like Tamden McCrory, thought it was a bit harsh that they'd release either tbh.


----------



## Myers

I guess Mccrory and Thales have been released after all. 

I hope tomorrow's strikeforce event is really good, I'll be honest that I don't think the main event will be any good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

She's not ugly. She might be after tomorrow night. But right now she's not.


----------



## bruteshot74

Hot damn! 

Should be good card tomorrow. Carano vs. Cyborg is finally going to happen and we get some good fighters in Mousassi vs. Sobral & Melendez vs. Ishida.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm expecting a repeat of the Kaitlyn Young fight. Every time Cyborg tries to initiate an exchange Gina will hit her with a teep and fuck up her rhythm. Once Gina has got Cyborg to slow down the pace, she will start to pick her apart with jabs and straights. When Cyborg gets frustrated and charges in, Gina will switch back to the teeps. Wash, rinse, and repeat until Cyborg starts to fade, then Gina will move in for the kill.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Looking forward to Babalu again.

On a side note, I had my first Gracie Barra BJJ lesson today and loved it! I recomend it to anyone, we worked on passing into half gaurd and shifting to mount today.

I was a bit lost at first when we were rolling and got pretty much owned (as expected) I was glad with how long I was able to deley the inevitabe mounts and passes from one guy though, lol he was huge!


----------



## McQueen

I actually am planning on starting to train in BJJ myself as my birthday present but I have some medical things I need to get done first that may sideline me a little before I can get serious. BJJ seems like a hobby I could get really into.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

McQueen said:


> I actually am planning on starting to train in BJJ myself as my birthday present but I have some medical things I need to get done first that may sideline me a little before I can get serious. BJJ seems like a hobby I could get really into.


Do it fella, I can't wait for Wed to come for my second lesson 

Theres a Muay Thai gym next to it too, but I don't think I'll be doing that any time soon. But BJJ is truly fascinating.


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't mind sharpening my small amount of Judo skills as well but the place I intend to train only has classes for it while i'm at work. I need a new job!


----------



## Overrated

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Looking forward to Babalu again.
> 
> On a side note, I had my first Gracie Barra BJJ lesson today and loved it! I recomend it to anyone, we worked on passing into half gaurd and shifting to mount today.
> 
> I was a bit lost at first when we were rolling and got pretty much owned (as expected) I was glad with how long I was able to deley the inevitabe mounts and passes from one guy though, lol he was huge!


Im going to a gracie barra bjj gym when i get back to england  

Going to do some no gi and some stand up.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Overrated said:


> Im going to a gracie barra bjj gym when i get back to england
> 
> Going to do some no gi and some stand up.


No gi looked good, they were starting a no gi session as I was leaving. I was tempted to stay but I figure I should go to more begginer classes first, no point paying for a lot of what I don't understand yet really.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Sounds awesome... I actually was considering looking into Muy Thai just cause it seems like a fun discipline to learn.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Strikeforce starting, who be watching?


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> Strikeforce starting, who be watching?


Me.

Might watch the main event naked.


----------



## bruteshot74

Yah I shall be. Found a good quality stream. Really wanted to watch it on TV but cost $40 bucks to order here and I only cough up money for UFC.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

You on MSN brute?


----------



## Blasko

Watching as well. 

Frank~!


----------



## -Mystery-

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Watching as well.
> 
> Frank~!


Jay~! <3.


----------



## bruteshot74

I shall go on AMP. I went on like 10 mins ago but you were not on.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Werdum is 30 pounds lighter from UFC 90.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Jay~! <3.


 Dave~! <3


----------



## bruteshot74

lol, Werdum finished that jobber already.


----------



## Derek

That was fast.


----------



## -Mystery-

Well, that was quick...


----------



## Blasko

YOU GOT TAZZED OUT.


----------



## bruteshot74

"Your last four fights were finished quick"

Yah, Santos killed him and sent him packing out of the UFC...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Werdum with a total Wanderlei Silva promo.


----------



## bruteshot74

THE NATURAL~! :hb


----------



## Liam Miller

Kyle was never gonna hang with Werdum on the ground


----------



## AMPLine4Life

This could be really exciting or really boring.


----------



## bruteshot74

Melendez finishes! Great win for him and in very dominating fashion as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Really good performance by Melendez.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Melendez sounds like Tito Ortiz without the charisma.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Melendez sounds like Tito Ortiz without the charisma.


:lmao

That is who he sounds like. I did not have the window open, but I thought to myself that I recognized the voice.


----------



## Derek

I've seen Hockey players that don't look as masculine as Cyborg.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nice, since this is on Showtime, there is a nice uninteruppting stream.


----------



## bruteshot74

Frick, we are already at Mousasi vs. Sobral. Hope Babalu can submit Gegard and end all this hype he has been getting.


----------



## Blasko

SopCast, once more, is flawless.


----------



## bruteshot74

justintv has been prime for me. Not even paused yet or had to refresh.


----------



## Blasko

justintv is good for small time things. Anything else is hell.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Wow! That was nice and quick!

Mousasi was on fire


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mousasi might be for real. That was impressive.


----------



## Derek

He just got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## bruteshot74

Fuck me, Sobral got killed. I shall give Mousasi a little props now :$


----------



## Blasko

Fuck. I predicted flash KO but damn


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Babalu got blasted...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I liked that Fedor commercial. It was kind of eerie


----------



## AMPLine4Life

It would be nice if Strikeforce had an official date for Fedor's debut.


----------



## bruteshot74

Main even time. Must say I am glad, shall get to go to bed early


----------



## Rush

Hoping Carano can pick up the win here. Not just because she actually looks like a woman :argh:


----------



## Blasko

main event, time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Womens MMA dies if Cyborg murders Gina.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Cyborg looks way older than 24 imo.


----------



## Blasko

Fact- Getting beaten alot makes you look older then you really are.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Womens MMA dies if Cyborg murders Gina.


Indeed. Without Carano, womens MMA will never be anything.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Indeed. Without Carano, womens MMA will never be anything.


Not really that. So far we've seen the pretty chick beat up the ugly chick or ugly chicks beat each other up. Everyone is cool with that. If the ugly chick murders the pretty chick, there will be a huge out cry saying that womens MMA is too violent.


----------



## Funkyd

Got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not really that. So far we've seen the pretty chick beat up the ugly chick or ugly chicks beat each other up. Everyone is cool with that. If the ugly chick murders the pretty chick, there will be a huge out cry saying that womens MMA is too violent.


Pretty chicks appeal to basically all audiences though. Having some ugly beast that looks like a man as your champ does not really appeal to the casual audience other then people who are actually watching for MMA, not just because a pretty gal is fighting. I think Gina needs to be champ, or that division is going to be doomed. Just hear the crowd for her, compared to Cyborg.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Holy fuck! Carano got gassed pretty early. Even if it went to round 2 I doubt she could have been able to come back.


----------



## WillTheBloody

OH SH*T


----------



## Derek

WHAT THE FUCK JUST HAPPENED?


----------



## bruteshot74

CONTROVERSY :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Cyborg MURDERED her.


----------



## Rush

Cyborg's power was too much for Carano. There were numerous opportunities for Gina to tag her with jabs throughout the fight but she seemed pretty gassed early which surprised me. Carano didn't stick and move and pretty much just left a stationary target for Cyborg to just rain in blows and continually push her up against the fence.


----------



## Derek

So did Cyborg actually hurt her chances of real success by beating the face of womens mma?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Carano fought off the inevitable pretty damn well. She escape two submissions while they were just about locked, and put up a fight till the end of the round.


I'm alright with the win for Cyborg... But the sponsors... I don't know...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Carano pulled a Forrest Griffin and left.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

AMPLine4Life said:


> Carano pulled a Forrest Griffin and left.


Well at least she didn't run. :side:


----------



## Blasko

AMPLine4Life said:


> Carano pulled a Forrest Griffin and left.


 I saw her tearing up. 

Total Forrest.


----------



## MAVSFAN

Not a very good few weeks for Extreme Couture.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Carano pulled a Forrest Griffin and left.


she took a punch better than Griffin :hmm:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I think that's Randy's master gameplan that everyone talks about. "If you lose, just leave the cage quickly" cause his fight gameplans suck as of late.


----------



## HollyWood

I swear Cyborg is a dude lol. Gina is still hot as fuck.


----------



## INFERN0

I won a lot of money on cyborg


----------



## Myers

I was kind of bummed that the fight ended in the first round, it was really entertaining until the last minute. Once Couture loses at the end of the month it will complete the trifecta of xtreme couture's failures

Holy Fuck, Sobral looked dead after gegard detroyed him, it was very creepy.

Melendez looked great, I am really looking forward to him and thompson finally get it on.

Shamrock says that their HW division is deep... yeah deep with more cans. I really only want to see fedor face overeem and then maybe Bret Rodgers.

The show was decent, it just felt that they weren't good match-ups. Every matched was one sided and none of the televised matches made it past the second round. I would rather take an even fight that goes to decision over a one minute knock out almost everytime.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> The show was decent, it just felt that they weren't good match-ups. Every matched was one sided and none of the televised matches made it past the second round. I would rather take an even fight that goes to decision over a one minute knock out almost everytime.


Melendez/Ishida went into the third.

Strikeforce's biggest fault is that they don't air preliminary fights for whatever reason. Imagine if this was on PPV. 50 bucks for an hour and half. I don't mind quick fights at all as long as I feel I got my money worth in the end and UFC generally does that because quick televised fights means more prelim fights are shown. If Strikeforce ever runs on PPV, they gotta air prelim fights to fill time because even if a card is exciting (and I thought this was an exciting card for what it was), you pay 50 bucks for 3 hours and only get an hour and a half, you're going to be pissed.


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> Melendez/Ishida went into the third.
> 
> Strikeforce's biggest fault is that they don't air preliminary fights for whatever reason.


Oh yeah, I was thinking it ended in the second.

I agree that they should air prelims, I was looking forward to seeing the Taylor/Heiron fight. I don't know if it was any good, I just know Jay won by decision.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> Oh yeah, I was thinking it ended in the second.
> 
> I agree that they should air prelims, I was looking forward to seeing the Taylor/Heiron fight. I don't know if it was any good, I just know Jay won by decision.


A report on that fight:



> JT Money vs. Jay Hieron. This fight blew. I mean, a horrible fight, and thank God they made the decision to not air this one on the live show. It consisted of three rounds of Hieron taking him down and doing almost nothing with him, and Money doing nothing on the bottom except survive. Thunderous boos at points, particularly in the third round. Hieron ended up winning the decision 30-27. Destined to be worst fight on the show, God willing.


----------



## Myers

Well I guess it was a good thing that we didn't see that fight. It went from Diaz/Riggs to Diaz/Hieron to Taylor/Hieron in a matter of weeks, hopefully Diaz comes to his senses and Riggs can get better soon.


----------



## Overrated

Hype Train derailed. Glad Cyborg won. Gegard is on a fucking tear, cannot wait to see him take on some UFC LHW's.


----------



## Dark Church

Mousasi won't be in the UFC anytime soon due to his association with M-1. It sucks because I would like to see what he could do.


----------



## MITB

Mousasi looked immense and the dude was _sooooo_ relaxed. He was like - Hey Mom, I'm just gonna pop to the cage, destroy a legit Top 10 LHW and be home in time for tea.

Melendez looked very good as well. Melendez/Thompson is gonna be a tear.

Shields Vs Jacare plz!


----------



## Dark Church

Looks like Diaz/Hieron will happen for the belt later this year. I love how Coker called Diaz a good guy even though he has proven otherwise. Strikeforce is going to look bad for giving him the title shot anyway.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ugh. I didn't think neither Gina nor Cyborg looked impressive.

One, Gina gassed in like 3 minutes. Two, Cyborg somehow went from trying to takedown Gina to being in mount defense. I think she did it twice. How do you do that?


----------



## bruteshot74

I was reading on mmamania and stuff in comments of articles that people were saying it was awesome and it showed up a lot of male fighters which is a load of bullshit.

The fight was so sloppy and made both Gina and Cyborg look horrible. I personally did not enjoy it at all, just showed me that womans MMA does not deserve to get any recognition in the USA.


----------



## McQueen

Anything actually worth downloading off the Strikeforce card?


----------



## bruteshot74

McQueen said:


> Anything actually worth downloading off the Strikeforce card?


Mousasi vs. Sobral & Melendez vs. Ishida. The one to see Mousasi kill Sobral and the other to see a pretty good scrap at 155.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

McQueen said:


> Anything actually worth downloading off the Strikeforce card?


Don't listen to the rest of these idiots, download the whole show. I mean there are really no competitive fights but they were all entertaining start to finish.

I don't care if Carano vs. Cyborg was sloppy. Fucking Griffin/Bonnar 1 was sloppy as shit and everyone calls it the greatest fight ever. Carano/Cyborg was entertaining as hell for the 4:59 it lasted because there was never a dull moment and the crowd was going insane. Give me Carano/Cyborg over Silva/Leites, which people claim was "a great technical fight for Silva because he took no damage and fought a smart fight."


----------



## Rush

^ I agree that it was entertaining. Thats the main thing going for a fight, if it doesn't entertain me then its shit. This entertained me so it was good 



Mikey Damage said:


> Ugh. I didn't think neither Gina nor Cyborg looked impressive.
> 
> One, Gina gassed in like 3 minutes. Two, Cyborg somehow went from trying to takedown Gina to being in mount defense. I think she did it twice. How do you do that?


Indeed, there were so many opportunities for Gina to tag her with jabs throughout the fight but she seemed pretty gassed early. Seriously, it seemed like Cyborg just left herself wide open to get smacked in the face when she was trying to advance towards Carano yet she did nothing with it. 

Also Gina had got the mount because of falling on Cyborg when she was going for the takedown but then she stood up. I was thinking wtf, you have mount offense, try and GnP for a win. The only thing i was impressed with in the fight was Carano getting out of a couple of submissions, but apart from that she was pretty hopeless. Cyborg was a little more impressive but it was really the "Brock Lesnar" approach to winning, ie outpower the opponant. Granted Lesnar actually has the size and technique to make it work more efficiently but if Cyborg was up against someone who hadn't gassed early then she would've been tagged repeatedly. Her strikes were pretty average in terms of technique. 



bruteshot74 said:


> I was reading on mmamania and stuff in comments of articles that people were saying it was awesome and it showed up a lot of male fighters which is a load of bullshit.
> 
> The fight was so sloppy and made both Gina and Cyborg look horrible. I personally did not enjoy it at all, just showed me that womans MMA does not deserve to get any recognition in the USA.


It showed to me that there is potential but it is not even close to being ready for the kind of recognition that the men get.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> I don't care if Carano vs. Cyborg was sloppy. Fucking Griffin/Bonnar 1 was sloppy as shit and everyone calls it the greatest fight ever. Carano/Cyborg was entertaining as hell for the 4:59 it lasted because there was never a dull moment and the crowd was going insane. Give me Carano/Cyborg over Silva/Leites, which people claim was "a great technical fight for Silva because he took no damage and fought a smart fight."


That's not a fair comparison. Calling it a sloppy fight is hardly a positive considering Carano and Cyborg are supposed to be the top two women fighters in the world. At least, according to hype.

Where as Griffin/Bonnar were nothing but amateurs learning through a reality TV show and some limited MMA training time. 

This fight was supposed to be the fight to turn MMA-heads. Instead, it was a good fight..but nothing more. I'll watch Carano's next fight because she's fucking hot, rit...but fuck Cyborg. She's not making me watch any of her fights anytime soon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> That's not a fair comparison. Calling it a sloppy fight is hardly a positive considering Carano and Cyborg are supposed to be the top two women fighters in the world. At least, according to hype.
> 
> Where as Griffin/Bonnar were nothing but amateurs learning through a reality TV show and some limited MMA training time.
> 
> This fight was supposed to be the fight to turn MMA-heads. Instead, it was a good fight..but nothing more. I'll watch Carano's next fight because she's fucking hot, rit...but fuck Cyborg. She's not making me watch any of her fights anytime soon.


You're an idiot then. I still love you though.

The casual fan doesn't give a fuck if it was sloppy. They just want to be entertained. That fight was entertaining. So it doesn't matter if they're amateurs or the best in the world, an entertaining fight is an entertaining fight and that's all most fans care about.

Too many people not giving Cyborg enough credit. She didn't want it to be a technical fight because Gina is a much better technical striker. She wanted to go in there and make it a sloppy fight. She wanted to press Gina and see if this conditioning advantage that everyone talked about was true. She made Gina fight her fight. She went for a damn heel hook and an americana. Those aren't sloppy techniques. I thought Cyborg looked impressive as hell. She had a few Takayama takedowns where Gina ended up on top but that's bound to happen when you just try to rag doll your opponent around.

Womens MMA isn't going to die because the two hyped best fighters had a sloppy fight. It's going to die because they only have one star (Gina) and she's more of a star due to her looks than her skills. Maybe Cyborg will prove to be a star after this fight but she's not going to get 5% of the mainstream attention Gina was getting. And if Gina loses another fight or two then womens MMA is really fucked because she's the only reason its as popular as it is today but it doesn't matter how hot you are, when you start losing consistently in your sports your looked at as more of a model than an athlete (sup Kournikova?).

In news of the awesome varierty:










DANCING WITH THE STARS BITCHES~!

I mean. He's gonna lose. Probably in the first few weeks. But it will be awesome for those first few weeks.


----------



## Corey

Assuming this will be the place to ask, I bought UFC 84 the other day, and I was pretty disappointed with it. Not wanting to make the mistake of wasting my money again, what cards do you guys recommend? I'm really likin the looks of 86, 92, and 94, but I don't know which to get first or if any were sub par. I basically have everything from the 40s and 50s.


----------



## Liam Miller

I thought 84 was pretty awesome and from them 3 i'd say 92 or 94


----------



## -Mystery-

Victoria, of WWE fame is apparently gonna give MMA a shot. She's aiming for a 2010 debut in Strikeforce.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Women's MMA could really use a playboy shoot. Pick a somewhat attractive female MMA fighter, have her get nekkid, hype then protect then hype then protect.

Bam. Next Gina Carano. Plus we'll get to see her tits.


----------



## Role Model

i don't want to see hot girls get their faces all fucked up, that's not my bag. if they look like crap to begin with it's much easier to get behind them bashing up their looks further.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Answer me a quick question, why did Gina give up mount ???


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Answer me a quick question, why did Gina give up mount ???


Coker told her pre-fight that she needs to face camera wherever possible!!!??


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Women's MMA could really use a playboy shoot. Pick a somewhat attractive female MMA fighter, have her get nekkid, hype then protect then hype then protect.
> 
> Bam. Next Gina Carano. Plus we'll get to see her tits.


They should just hire models, teach them how to grapple (no punching, don't want their faces to get messed up), and only have them fight each other.*

*Idea partially stolen from WCW (the poster).



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Answer me a quick question, why did Gina give up mount ???


She doesn't like being on top.


----------



## Role Model

AMPLine4Life said:


> They should just hire models, teach them how to grapple (no punching, don't want their faces to get messed up), and only have them fight each other.*
> 
> *Idea partially stolen from WCW (the poster).


that's how it should be done, that way everyones happy.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> They should *just hire models, teach them how to grapple (no punching, don't want their faces to get messed up), *and only have them fight each other.*
> 
> *Idea partially stolen from WCW (the poster).
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't like being on top.


or just go the whole WWE hog and don't even bother teaching them how to grapple.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Don't listen to the rest of these idiots, download the whole show. I mean there are really no competitive fights but they were all entertaining start to finish.
> 
> I don't care if Carano vs. Cyborg was sloppy. Fucking Griffin/Bonnar 1 was sloppy as shit and everyone calls it the greatest fight ever. Carano/Cyborg was entertaining as hell for the 4:59 it lasted because there was never a dull moment and the crowd was going insane. Give me Carano/Cyborg over Silva/Leites, which people claim was "a great technical fight for Silva because he took no damage and fought a smart fight."


Never a dull moment? The crowd was hot because they did not know any better. Like I said before, a hot chick was fighting and people got behind that. It was basically a cat fight for five minutes. They threw some jabs and rolled around, nothing more. Adding on top of that, both were suppose to be ready to go 5 rounds and they were both gassed after the first 45 seconds.

The last statement you made is just dumb, Silva vs. Leites was no good and there was no action for five rounds, it was not Silva being smart and taking no damage, it was Leites because a pansy and not wanting to engage at all. People who say that are just simply blind when it comes to MMA.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Never a dull moment? The crowd was hot because they did not know any better. Like I said before, a hot chick was fighting and people got behind that. It was basically a cat fight for five minutes. They threw some jabs and rolled around, nothing more. Adding on top of that, both were suppose to be ready to go 5 rounds and they were both gassed after the first 45 seconds.
> 
> The last statement you made is just dumb, Silva vs. Leites was no good and there was no action for five rounds, it was not Silva being smart and taking no damage, it was Leites because a pansy and not wanting to engage at all. People who say that are just simply blind when it comes to MMA.


They didn't know any better? I'm not even sure what that means. Sure, a hot chick was fighting and people got behind that. What a simplistic way at looking at it. When Randy Couture fights I guess people are just getting behind the old man. Not because he's an actual star that people like or anything. The crowd was hot because the fight had a story. The lovable Gina Carano facing the monster Cyborg Santos. They cheered when Gina was on the offense and gasped when Gina was on the defense. In that sense, it told a story. 

They gassed out. Big deal. Honestly it was stupid as fuck for Strikeforce to switch from 9 minute womens fights to 25 minute womens fights just like that. They were setting a hell of a pace for women because that's what they're used to doing because they are used to 3 3 minute rounds. That was question coming into this fight. Could they (mainly Cyborg) pace themselves to go 25 minutes when they were used to going 9? As I mentioned, Cyborg's game plan was to come out like a mad woman, pressure Gina, and make it sloppy. She did just that. I doubt they didn't train hard for this fight (it's very likely that they over-trained) or anything. 

My last comment was only dumb if you had given me what you expected from this fight, which you didn't. You made it seem like you wanted some technical masterpiece and people were honestly calling Silva/Leites a technical masterpiece by Silva. People wanted an entertaining fight. I don't get how Carano/Cyborg wasn't entertaining. 

I watched the fight again today and it was only sloppy in the clinch and you can blame Cyborg for that because she was just trying to rag doll Carano around, which she does in every fight. Anytime there was distance they were throwing good crisp strikes, not just swinging wild and on the ground Cyborg went for a couple of submissions, Gina did a good job escaping, and they both had their moments of good positioning and ground and pound.

I don't know what you were expecting from this fight to be honest. Tell me that and then I can better figure out where you're coming from with this opinion. Right now I just assume you were expecting something like Liddell/Silva because Gina/Cyborg were the hyped best two female fighters in the world. If that's the case then you're right, the fight sucked.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> They didn't know any better? I'm not even sure what that means. Sure, a hot chick was fighting and people got behind that. What a simplistic way at looking at it. When Randy Couture fights I guess people are just getting behind the old man. Not because he's an actual star that people like or anything. The crowd was hot because the fight had a story. The lovable Gina Carano facing the monster Cyborg Santos. They cheered when Gina was on the offense and gasped when Gina was on the defense. In that sense, it told a story.


I meant that the crowd was hot because they knew nothing about anything. I guarantee like 90 to 95% of that crowd was just casual fans who were they because at the moment MMA is the in thing to like. You are pretty much right about Couture. Back in the day I would disagree because he was a star and people got behind him because he was Captain American and people were a fan of him and what he could do. Now these days he seems to be the underdog, the old man who is coming in and doing the unthinkable by beating guys who are younger, faster and stronger. Basically exactly what you said about Gina vs. Cyborg, as there is a story involved. 



AMPLine4Life said:


> They gassed out. Big deal. Honestly it was stupid as fuck for Strikeforce to switch from 9 minute womens fights to 25 minute womens fights just like that. They were setting a hell of a pace for women because that's what they're used to doing because they are used to 3 3 minute rounds. That was question coming into this fight. Could they (mainly Cyborg) pace themselves to go 25 minutes when they were used to going 9? As I mentioned, Cyborg's game plan was to come out like a mad woman, pressure Gina, and make it sloppy. She did just that. I doubt they didn't train hard for this fight (it's very likely that they over-trained) or anything.


Totally agree it was stupid for Strikeforce to switch up the rules and change the round length. But even so, it would have not made a difference. With the old rules, both would have been dead half way through the first round anyways.



AMPLine4Life said:


> My last comment was only dumb if you had given me what you expected from this fight, which you didn't. You made it seem like you wanted some technical masterpiece and people were honestly calling Silva/Leites a technical masterpiece by Silva. People wanted an entertaining fight. I don't get how Carano/Cyborg wasn't entertaining.
> 
> I watched the fight again today and it was only sloppy in the clinch and you can blame Cyborg for that because she was just trying to rag doll Carano around, which she does in every fight. Anytime there was distance they were throwing good crisp strikes, not just swinging wild and on the ground Cyborg went for a couple of submissions, Gina did a good job escaping, and they both had their moments of good positioning and ground and pound.
> 
> I don't know what you were expecting from this fight to be honest. Tell me that and then I can better figure out where you're coming from with this opinion. Right now I just assume you were expecting something like Liddell/Silva because Gina/Cyborg were the hyped best two female fighters in the world. If that's the case then you're right, the fight sucked.


I am not sure what I even expected tbh. I was entertained by Gina's fights though in EliteXC with the no names she fought. I actually found them to be pretty exciting where as this fight, which was suppose to get womens MMA, that exposure that it was looking for, pretty dull. Yes it did get them exposure for sure, but I did not find the fight intriguing in any way, shape or form. I do not see how you can say it was entertaining.

The only thing entertaining was how horrible this hyped up fight turned out to be. Cyborgs submissions were horrible, she supposely is a purple belt and looked like somebody trying submissions in a street fight. Gina got out because there was nothing there that put her in danger. Pretty sure my sister could have even powered out of the kimuara Cyborg had in. They both had good positions because they were just rolling around, so obviously both were getting top positions and getting what you call "good positioning".

Really it just felt like a letdown. May have to give it a couple more watches and maybe my opinion will change, but for now that is how I feel about it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Meh. If I don't know what you expected then I can't really comment on anything (I mean. I could. But I'm lazy and we'd just go in circles anyway with neither of us budging because we're awesome). All I know is that you're in the minority of people who didn't find the fight entertaining. Nothing wrong with that but basically everyone I've talked to (friends and people connected to MMA) found the fight entertaining as hell and were only disappointed that Gina lost in such a manner. 

I admit that it was sloppy at times but as I've already said, Cyborg's game plan was to make it sloppy. The crowd was insanely into it (described by people in the building as having a Liddell/Silva feel to it) and I didn't notice a dull moment. There was no lay and pray and no just circling around and not engaging. Really it was exactly what it needed to be except for the Carano losing part. I've already said why Womens MMA is going to die (if its going to die) and it's not because they had the fight they had. 

I still love you brute. Just saying that cause I can't rep you for your posts in this debate.


----------



## Myers

Cyborg winning on saturday was the begininng of the end for women's MMA, if there ever was a beginning to begin with. There was never a deep enough roster of notable women fighters, and then for the last couple of years there hasn't been anyone that is on Cyborg's level. Even though it was an entertaining fight, there was no way they could last for 4 more rounds, they were breathing heavily three minutes into the fight. I would agree that both of them were sloppy but they have only had a handful of fights and the bottom line is that it is still women's MMA. It's still a new concept in the world of fighting, and even though they were billed as the two best women's MMA had to offer, they have shown in previous fights that they lack certain skills. Maybe in 5 years we can see a real women's division, until then Cyborg can fight all of Randy's ex-wives and three rematches with Gina until they finally fold.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> Cyborg winning on saturday was the begininng of the end for women's MMA, if there ever was a beginning to begin with. There was never a deep enough roster of notable women fighters, and then *for the last couple of years there hasn't been anyone that is on Cyborg's level*. Even though it was an entertaining fight, there was no way they could last for 4 more rounds, they were breathing heavily three minutes into the fight. I would agree that both of them were sloppy but they have only had a handful of fights and the bottom line is that it is still women's MMA. It's still a new concept in the world of fighting, and even though they were billed as the two best women's MMA had to offer, they have shown in previous fights that they lack certain skills. Maybe in 5 years we can see a real women's division, until then Cyborg can fight all of Randy's ex-wives and three rematches with Gina until they finally fold.


Maybe if Gina had not given up MOUNT!

I'm seriously stunned by that...

*edit*

Something just got me thinking, does Shogun actually deserve his title shot against Machida? He won two out of three fights and looked awful in one of his wins.

He KO'd Chuck which is an achievement yes, but (this is where I may sound silly to you guys) I honestly believe a guy like Bonnar has enough to handle Shogun.

Maybe we'll see it after Dana scrapes him off of the matt post Machida fight, or maybe a Jon Jones will get the nod - I'd like to see that. 

Do you guys think I'm over reacting a bit?

lol and I just found this:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Something just got me thinking, does Shogun actually deserve his title shot against Machida? He won two out of three fights and looked awful in one of his wins.
> 
> He KO'd Chuck which is an achievement yes, but (this is where I may sound silly to you guys) I honestly believe a guy like Bonnar has enough to handle Shogun.
> 
> Maybe we'll see it after Dana scrapes him off of the matt post Machida fight, or maybe a Jon Jones will get the nod - I'd like to see that.
> 
> Do you guys think I'm over reacting a bit?


Seriously? The same Stephan Bonnar that lost to Mark Coleman and whose biggest career win is a questionable decision over Keith Jardine? I hate to break it to you but Stephan Bonnar just isn't very good. 

Shogun deserves the shot when you considered that there was really no one else available. Obviously Rampage was their first choice but he decided to coach TUF against Evans. All the other top Light Heavyweights (Evans, Griffin, Liddell, Jardine, Silva) were coming off loses or victories over guys not considered top level fighters (Vera, Hamill, Cane, Jones). The only other option would have been Rich Franklin but Shogun/Machida may have been signed before Franklin/Silva so even he would have been coming off a loss to Henderson. And upon investigation, Machida/Shogun was signed June 6th. Franklin beat Silva on June 13th. So there ya go.

Before the Griffin fight Rua was considered the best Light Heavyweight in the world. He didn't look great in that fight but you can possibly chalk that up to it being his first UFC fight and knee injuries. He beat Coleman and didn't look great but he was off for over a year and coming off multiple knee surgeries. He looked real good against Liddell and you can say Liddell isn't what he once was (which is true) but he's still a good fighter and maybe more importantly a huge name.

I think Machida is going to beat him but it won't be because Shogun didn't deserve the fight, it'll be because Machida is awesome.

Stephan Bonnar. Seriously?


----------



## Rush

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Maybe we'll see it after Dana scrapes him off of the matt post Machida fight, or maybe a Jon Jones will get the nod - I'd like to see that.


Jones' biggest wins have come over Bonnar and O'Brian. Not really worthy of getting a shot at the winner of Machida/Shogun tbh and Bonnar is pretty rubbish.

Every time Bonnar has stepped up in terms of competition he's lost with the exception being the Jardine fight (which was around 3 years ago iirc). He's massively overrated from being involved with Forrest in the TUF finale fight. In comparison Shogun has wins over Liddell, Arona, Overeem, Little Nog, Rampage etc.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> Jones' biggest wins have come over Bonnar and O'Brian. Not really worthy of getting a shot at the winner of Machida/Shogun tbh and Bonnar is pretty rubbish.


Think he was saying he wants to see Shogun vs. Jones or Bonnar after Shogun loses to Machida. Bonnar aint fighting Shogun next unless they want to guarantee he loses 3 straight fights and Jones probably isn't ready for that big of a competition leap.

Nice sig.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> Seriously? The same Stephan Bonnar that lost to Mark Coleman and whose biggest career win is a questionable decision over Keith Jardine? I hate to break it to you but Stephan Bonnar just isn't very good.
> 
> Shogun deserves the shot when you considered that there was really no one else available. Obviously Rampage was their first choice but he decided to coach TUF against Evans. All the other top Light Heavyweights (Evans, Griffin, Liddell, Jardine, Silva) were coming off loses or victories over guys not considered top level fighters (Vera, Hamill, Cane, Jones). The only other option would have been Rich Franklin but Shogun/Machida may have been signed before Franklin/Silva so even he would have been coming off a loss to Henderson. And upon investigation, Machida/Shogun was signed June 6th. Franklin beat Silva on June 13th. So there ya go.
> 
> Before the Griffin fight Rua was considered the best Light Heavyweight in the world. He didn't look great in that fight but you can possibly chalk that up to it being his first UFC fight and knee injuries. He beat Coleman and didn't look great but he was off for over a year and coming off multiple knee surgeries. He looked real good against Liddell and you can say Liddell isn't what he once was (which is true) but he's still a good fighter and maybe more importantly a huge name.
> 
> I think Machida is going to beat him but it won't be because Shogun didn't deserve the fight, it'll be because Machida is awesome.
> 
> Stephan Bonnar. Seriously?


I pretty much feel Shogun needs to do more to warrent a title shot. Say beat a Silva/Jardine to underline his top contender status. To me it doesn't feel like Machida is fighting a top contender, so why should he get a title shot.



Sticksy said:


> *Jones' biggest wins have come over Bonnar and O'Brian. Not really worthy of getting a shot at the winner of Machida/Shogun tbh and Bonnar is pretty rubbish.
> *
> Every time Bonnar has stepped up in terms of competition he's lost with the exception being the Jardine fight (which was around 3 years ago iirc). He's massively overrated from being involved with Forrest in the TUF finale fight. In comparison Shogun has wins over Liddell, Arona, Overeem, Little Nog, Rampage etc.


What I meant there was maybe Jones/Bonnar could fight the looser - Shogun.

I guess what I meant to say in my origional post was "I'm not impressed with Shogun". Maybe it's because I'm not 100% clued up on what he did in PRIDE. So I'm looking at what he did in the UFC and I'm saying to myself - You don't deserve a UFC title shot for what you've done in the UFC so far.

I'm just not that impressed.


----------



## Rush

Chrisp_Morg said:


> What I meant there was maybe Jones/Bonnar could fight the looser - Shogun.





AMPLine4Life said:


> Think he was saying he wants to see Shogun vs. Jones or Bonnar after Shogun loses to Machida. Bonnar aint fighting Shogun next unless they want to guarantee he loses 3 straight fights and Jones probably isn't ready for that big of a competition leap.
> 
> *Nice sig.*


my bad, missread it :\

yeah i thought so. going to have to keep switching it up so it doesn't get stale. Demi Lovato is next. at least for now. 



Chrisp_Morg said:


> I pretty much feel Shogun needs to do more to warrent a title shot. Say beat a Silva/Jardine to underline his top contender status. To me it doesn't feel like Machida is fighting a top contender, so why should he get a title shot.
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant there was maybe Jones/Bonnar could fight the looser - Shogun.
> 
> I guess what I meant to say in my origional post was "I'm not impressed with Shogun". Maybe it's because I'm not 100% clued up on what he did in PRIDE. *So I'm looking at what he did in the UFC and I'm saying to myself - You don't deserve a UFC title shot for what you've done in the UFC so far.*
> 
> I'm just not that impressed.


As AMP alluded to earlier, Rampage would've been next in line for a title shot except he decided to become a coach on TUF again so he could face Evans. So with Rampage out of the way there really wasn't many top line guys who had done enough to desrve a shot. Knocking out Liddell even in the latter part of his career is still quite an achievement.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I pretty much feel Shogun needs to do more to warrent a title shot. Say beat a Silva/Jardine to underline his top contender status. To me it doesn't feel like Machida is fighting a top contender, so why should he get a title shot.
> 
> I guess what I meant to say in my origional post was "I'm not impressed with Shogun". Maybe it's because I'm not 100% clued up on what he did in PRIDE. So I'm looking at what he did in the UFC and I'm saying to myself - You don't deserve a UFC title shot for what you've done in the UFC so far.
> 
> I'm just not that impressed.


Name the guy he should have faced then.

Nogueira didn't deserve a title shot with one win over Heath Herring, Cro Cop wouldn't have deserved a title shot with wins over Eddie Sanchez and Gabriel Gonzaga, Fedor wouldn't deserve a title shot with no wins. No offense but judging long time PRIDE mainstays with just their UFC credentials is a bad way at looking at it. As I said, he was considered the best Light Heavyweight in the world when he fought Griffin. He was still a top 5 Light Heavyweight after that fight and he's still a top 5 Light Heavyweight today.



Sticksy said:


> yeah i thought so. going to have to keep switching it up so it doesn't get stale. Demi Lovato is next. at least for now.


Stop stealing my gimmick.

Chuck Liddell is on ESPN2 right now. Everyone watch.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Stop stealing my gimmick.
> 
> Chuck Liddell is on ESPN2 right now. Everyone watch.


to be fair i had the young chick gimmick well before you. 

i don't get ESPN 2 ;D whats he doing?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> to be fair i had the young chick gimmick well before you.
> 
> i don't get ESPN 2 ;D whats he doing?


I made it famous, tbs.

Just talked about Dancing With The Stars. Sounded like his usual hungover self. Said he's usually a horrible dancer but he's gonna try hard. Said he's not retired from fighting but just taking time off. I think he and Dana White have a bet. If he finishes Top 5 on DWTS then he'll fight again. If not then he'll retire.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> *Name the guy he should have faced then.*
> 
> Nogueira didn't deserve a title shot with one win over Heath Herring, Cro Cop wouldn't have deserved a title shot with wins over Eddie Sanchez and Gabriel Gonzaga, Fedor wouldn't deserve a title shot with no wins. No offense but judging long time PRIDE mainstays with just their UFC credentials is a bad way at looking at it. As I said, he was considered the best Light Heavyweight in the world when he fought Griffin. He was still a top 5 Light Heavyweight after that fight and he's still a top 5 Light Heavyweight today.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop stealing my gimmick.
> 
> Chuck Liddell is on ESPN2 right now. Everyone watch.


I don't think he should have faced anyone untill a real contender emerged, be that rampage or shogun after another victory over a guy like Jardine or Silva. 

But yeah you're right, a lot of people have had unwarrented title shots- gotta get over it I guess.

I hope we get to see Chuck dancing in the UK


----------



## Rush

^ if that were the case then Machida would've had a pretty long layoff after beating Evans tbh



AMPLine4Life said:


> I made it famous, tbs.
> 
> Just talked about Dancing With The Stars. Sounded like his usual hungover self. Said he's usually a horrible dancer but he's gonna try hard. Said he's not retired from fighting but just taking time off. I think he and Dana White have a bet. If he finishes Top 5 on DWTS then he'll fight again. If not then he'll retire.


yeah well, thats hardly a fair judgement on it :\

He'll be booted first week tbh. His saying he's not retired might just be a ploy so that the judges don't bag him as they are still wary of him throing a right and knocking them the fuck out (i'm assuming its the same format as our DWTS seeing as we both stole the concept off the Brits) :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

How is DWTS eliminations done?

It is a fan vote like American Idol? If so, it'll be interesting to see how a MMA star does as far as votes. If he hits top 5, MMA = mainstream.


----------



## SteveMania

I don't understand the constant incessancy people have of neglecting outside accomplishments (outside of the Zuffa stratosphere) for guys who are among the elite of their respective division. Nog's entire aura and stature came about because of his Rings and Pride stretches alike, which in and of itself made him as highly regarded as he is today - not narrowly defeating Heath Herring for the third time after almost being sent into shock from a head kick, and overcoming adversity again to dispose of Tim Sylvia.

Looking purely as though the UFC is the only threshold around is ridiculous.


----------



## Myers

Big Nog said in an interview today that Little Nog is coming to the UFC's LHW division very soon. He has already been taken off his september fight, maybe we will see him as early as 104? 

The 205 division is getting very deep, I wouldn't be surprised if we see Bonnar,Jardine, or Thiago Silva released if they lose again.


----------



## Liam Miller

Should be good to see lil nog in UFC intrested to see who he will fight first.

I can't see Silva or Jardine getting released as for Bonnar possibly


----------



## Foxy182

Na Bonner is never gonna be released both him and Forrest are with the UFC forever well thats what Dana said to Bonner twice in his video blogs for 94 and 100


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, Bonnar has a job for life. Silva could get dropped if Jardine disposes of him early.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Someone please tell me the last time UFC released a fighter after they lost two straight fights to top level competition. Thanks.

Guys get released because they lose prelim fights not because they lose main event fights. You just got dropped on the card if you lose main event fights and then if you start losing those fights you get released.

Edit: Poor statement by me. Fighters have gotten released after losing two straight on the main card but in most of those cases there were special circumstances (money and/or professionalism). Point was, Silva and Jardine aren't going anywhere except lower on the card if they lose because neither makes a lot of money and they've never done anything stupid like fail a drug test or miss weight.

Plus right now UFC controls the market where they didn't in the past (thanks to Affliction and EliteXC spending way too much money and Japan being a viable market) so instead of releasing guys who were just on TV, they just renegotiate with them.


----------



## Dark Church

Yeah no way Silva or Jardine get cut. Bonnar may be in danger if he loses another couple of fights though. It will be really hard to justify keeping a guy with four straight losses. I see him being fed someone though for an easy win just to keep him. They have done that with Leben before just so he could stay. Bonnar is never going to be anything more than a gatekeeper though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm going to have to agree with last two posts.

Jardine/Silva would just move down the pecking order. No need to cut them. They'd just replace the likes of Brian Stann, and Houston Alexander. And other scrubs like them on the prelims.

I think Bonnar could get a job as a reporter for the UFC. He could handle the post-fight interviews.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I honeslty think the Bonnar that took on Coleman, would beat the Shogun that took on Coleman... (waits for internet to shout at him)

I had my second BJJ class today guys and I got tapped to an arm triangle, head still feels a little funny lol, yet I managed to get a rear naked choke on a more expirenced white belt  

Choking out a 15year old kid...I feel like such a big man 

We learnt the omoplatta (sp?), defending it, some sweeps and rolled a bit. Was amazing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I honeslty think the Bonnar that took on Coleman, would beat the Shogun that took on Coleman... (waits for internet to shout at him)


You're probably right. Because that Shogun sucked and any mid level fighter who was in shape that night probably would have beat Shogun. Coleman was just in worse shape than Shogun so he lost. But what the hell would it prove if Bonnar beat an out of shape, coming off a 16 month lay off and two knee surgeries Shogun? 

I mean. It's cool your a Stephan Bonnar fan but be a realist as well. I was willing to forgive Bonnar for his Jon Jones performance because he was out of shape, coming off a 15 month lay off and major knee surgery but the dude lost to Mark Coleman. And it would be one thing if Coleman was like Randy Couture and always in shape and even improving as he got older but Coleman never had the best conditioning and his fighting style has never changed. I can't even criticize Bonnar for having shitty takedown defense (the only thing he should have worked on in training camp because all Coleman was going to do was try and take him down) he's just not a top fighter and he's not even a smart fighter. He threw a spinning fucking back kick in the fight against a guy that does nothing but wrestle. Call me crazy but I don't think it's too smart to turn your back and be on one foot against a wrestler, especially when your takedown defense already sucks.

The dude is 5-5 in UFC, his biggest win was a questionable decision against Keith Jardine, and he's even failed a drug test. If he and Forrest Griffin didn't throw hands and beat the shit out of each other for 15 minutes then he'd be released by now. It's not like he's even a star anymore because everyone is realizing that unlike Forrest Griffin, Stephan Bonnar hasn't improved since TUF1, he's never going to be a top level fighter, and he doesn't even have exciting fights.

Fuck. Getting worked up over Stephan Bonnar. Brute. Let's hug it out.


----------



## Overrated

AMP that picture in your sig is great. 

So 5 round non title fights are allowed to happen now thanks to the NSAC. Would only work for some fights though.


----------



## Rush

Overrated said:


> So 5 round non title fights are allowed to happen now thanks to the NSAC. Would only work for some fights though.


not sure how i feel about this tbh. On one hand 3 rounds should be enough for someone to finish a fight and/or give an outstanding fight between some top guys in any 'dream' match that has been booked (ie Silva/Liddell). Also by having matches that go for 5 rounds that are non-title kinda lessens the importance of having 5 round championship fights. On the plus side it would be pretty sweet to see top guys go at each other for 5 rounds, irrespective of titles and whatnot.


----------



## Foxy182

Also the NSAC have added instant replays which is a good thing and somthing called the BJ Penn Rule which im not 100% on


----------



## T3H~L3X

Rampage/Evans 5 rounds plz. 

The BJ rule probably has something to do with bringing your mother to official hearings to try and help make your case.


----------



## Josh




----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Serra/Hughes should have been 5 rounds - I'd have loved that


----------



## Josh

Why? 3 rounds was long enough to see Hughes lay on Serra.


----------



## Foxy182

Hey maybe if it happens the GSP/Silva could be 5 rounds but i wish they brought that rule in months ago i would love to see 2 more rounds of the Wandy/Franklin fight at 99


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Josh said:


> Why? 3 rounds was long enough to see Hughes lay on Serra.


I felt like Serra could have finished the fight had it gone on longer.


----------



## Foxy182

CARWIN GETS LESNAR AT 106



> http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...-Brock-Lesnar-vs-Shane-Carwin-at-UFC-106.html
> 
> Minnesota Martial Arts Academy released a series of shocking tweets Wednesday night revealing that UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar will face Shane Carwin at UFC 106 in Las Vegas, NV on Nov. 21. Messages were left with Velasquez's representatives, but there is no word out of his camp at this time.
> 
> Below are the tweets in question:
> 
> •Just got word. UFC 105 on November 21 will feature Brock Lesnar vs. Shane Carwin.
> 
> from Seesmic
> 
> •Don't know about Cain. Just heard they offered Lesnar a fight with Carwin.
> from Seesmic in reply to dmiller21
> 
> •I clicked a wrong key. It is actually UFC 106. It will be at Mandalay Bay in Vegas. UFC 105 is in England.
> from Seesmic
> 
> Word of the potential matchup spread around the MMA blogoshere like wildfire, eventually reaching the ears of Carwin himself.
> 
> "Lots of talk going around right now," Carwin blogged on his personal website. "It seems to stem from a twitter post out of MN. I can't confirm or deny anything I can just tell you guys that I am training harder then ever and your support and loyalty will carry me through any fight they send my way. With you guys on my side I am ready for whatever happens. Stay tuned to the site or UFC.com for any official news about me.
> 
> Although confirmation from official sources has yet to be directly established, Lesnar's representatives appear to have confirmed the news via twitter and Carwin wouldn't deny the news, making it likely.
> 
> They question at this point becomes: Why was Velasquez passed over and, if healthy, who will he face at UFC 104?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fuckin hell. Nevada only approved 5 round non-title fights. That means only in Nevada can they have 5 round non-title fights and considering there's always a title fight on the Nevada shows, I don't expect this rule to be used too often.

Carwin vs. Lesnar probably means Couture is gonna face Machida or Silva after he fights Nog. That's the only logical reason to do Carwin/Lesnar now and not do Lesnar/Couture.


----------



## Liam Miller

Sucks for Cain and will suck even more if he is completely off the 104 card


----------



## Foxy182

They should do Cain/Herring since it was supposed to happen at 99 but Heath i think got injured or ill somthing like that


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Any word on the 105 card?

I'm getting ticketts regaurdless, but not knowing any sort of card is killing me!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Heard Cain may have suffered an injury.

This is honestly great for Cain. He'll go on to fight Herring, Nog (likely only if he wins 102), or the Cro Cop vs. dos Santos winner and if he wins that fight then he'll get a title shot. So he's still one fight away from a title shot and his opponent could become much easier.

This sucks for the 104 card though because they lost their co-main event and Shogun/Machida isn't exactly a major drawing fight and they're in California where they didn't do good business last time (UFC 76) and other companies haven't done great business. This can easily be fixed by putting Henderson vs. Silva on the card though.

Could suck for Quinton Jackson because if Couture beats Nog then he'll fight Machida (if he beats Shogun) before Jackson does.



Chrisp_Morg said:


> Any word on the 105 card?
> 
> I'm getting ticketts regaurdless, but not knowing any sort of card is killing me!


Expect the UFC 105 card to suck because it's going to be a free event in the US and Michael Bisping is the headliner.


----------



## Liam Miller

James Wilks vs Matt Brown
Damarques Johnson vs Peter Sobotta 
Paul Kelly vs Dennis Siver

Not sure how certain these matchups are, most likely prelims except wilks/brown

English cards are always better when bisping ain't main event 85, 80 and 95 were great and 70 was pretty good


----------



## Foxy182

Tbh they should put Hendo/Silva at 105 so they can give us an exciting main event cause tbh who does Bisping face?

I would love to see Hardy/Serra however probley wont happen yet but Terry Etim better be on the card as well


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> Heard Cain may have suffered an injury.
> 
> This is honestly great for Cain. He'll go on to fight Herring, Nog (likely only if he wins 102), or the Cro Cop vs. dos Santos winner and if he wins that fight then he'll get a title shot. So he's still one fight away from a title shot and his opponent could become much easier.
> 
> This sucks for the 104 card though because they lost their co-main event and Shogun/Machida isn't exactly a major drawing fight and they're in California where they didn't do good business last time (UFC 76) and other companies haven't done great business. This can easily be fixed by putting Henderson vs. Silva on the card though.
> *
> Could suck for Quinton Jackson because if Couture beats Nog then he'll fight Machida (if he beats Shogun) before Jackson does.*


He had his chance to fight Machida and he was stupid not to, but if Couture or even Silva pass him up for a title shot, that's on him. I'm guessing Couture/Machida will main event their January 2nd show, which I heard is now their big show replacing the end of December show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> He had his chance to fight Machida and he was stupid not to, but if Couture or even Silva pass him up for a title shot, that's on him. I'm guessing Couture/Machida will main event their January 2nd show, which I heard is now their big show replacing the end of December show.


Eh. He didn't really pass on the chance to fight Machida, it was passed for him. SpikeTV really wanted Jackson to be a coach again and they pushed UFC hard to make it happen. Jackson agreed to coach and they say he was given a choice between Evans or Machida but again, SpikeTV really pushed hard for it to be Evans because he knows and speaks English and they loved the UFC 96 trash talk between the two and wanted to capitalize on it. Throw in that they Kimbo for the show and that made for a better dynamic as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

Would love to see Hendo/Silva main event 105 or Penn/Sanchez and just have bisping face maybe someone like Akiyama or Belcher


----------



## Mikey Damage

The thought of Randy Couture vs Anderson Silva sounds very intriguing. That would just be one hell of an iconic fight.

But then again, the thought of Couture back in the LHW sounds pretty great too. Fighting teh winner of Machida/Shogun would be just as good.


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> Eh. He didn't really pass on the chance to fight Machida, it was passed for him. SpikeTV really wanted Jackson to be a coach again and they pushed UFC hard to make it happen. Jackson agreed to coach and they say he was given a choice between Evans or Machida but again, SpikeTV really pushed hard for it to be Evans because he knows and speaks English and they loved the UFC 96 trash talk between the two and wanted to capitalize on it. Throw in that they Kimbo for the show and that made for a better dynamic as well.


Eh, maybe. It was nice of Jackson to help UFC out and appease Spike TV, but would they really have been upset with UFC if Jackson said no? I doubt it. I still think he should have taken the title shot, all things considered. 

This might work out best anyways cause Jackson wasn't getting a title shot right away anyways, he'd need a few months to train. A Couture/Machida fight keeps Machida busy so he's not sitting around for 6 months just training. Couture and Machida can fight in January then Jackson can get the winner in April or May.



WWE_TNA said:


> Would love to see Hendo/Silva main event 105 or Penn/Sanchez and just have bisping face maybe someone like Akiyama or Belcher


They aren't giving away a title fight on TV. The only way I see 105 getting a title fight is if Silva vacates the title and they have Hendo fight the winner of Maia/Marquardt for the title.

I think Hendo/Silva II likely happens at 104 if Silva decides to continue on as champion and Penn/Sanchez in December.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> Eh, maybe. It was nice of Jackson to help UFC out and appease Spike TV, but would they really have been upset with UFC if Jackson said no? I doubt it. I still think he should have taken the title shot, all things considered.
> 
> This might work out best anyways cause Jackson wasn't getting a title shot right away anyways, he'd need a few months to train. A Couture/Machida fight keeps Machida busy so he's not sitting around for 6 months just training. Couture and Machida can fight in January then Jackson can get the winner in April or May.


I really don't think he could have turned it down without Spike getting upset because they had no one else for this season. They were working on Ortiz but a deal wasn't done in time and they wanted Couture but he had already been signed to fight Nog. He probably could have pushed for Machida to coach but I'm sure he pocketed some good cash to pick Evans. Plus he's a confident guy who holds a grudge so he probably figured he could beat Evans and beat him up for all the UFC 96 trash talk and still get his title shot

You're right about this working out best for him, not only for training reasons but fighting reasons. The more Machida fights, the more tape that becomes available, and the more you can try and find any weakness on him. Not that Jackson has ever been a gameplan type of guy but it still doesn't hurt.



> They aren't giving away a title fight on TV. The only way I see 105 getting a title fight is if Silva vacates the title and they have Hendo fight the winner of Maia/Marquardt for the title.
> 
> I think Hendo/Silva II likely happens at 104 if Silva decides to continue on as champion and Penn/Sanchez in December.


Penn/Sanchez could happen at 105. I'm not sure it's likely (wouldn't shock me if it happens) but Penn wants to fight soon and I'm not sure Penn/Sanchez is this huge PPV draw so they could afford to put it on free TV.

Henderson/Silva 2 would really shock me being on free TV because they want Silva to be a huge PPV draw and he's not drawing big against anyone else in the division right now (except Wandy but they can't do that fight) besides Henderson. 

UFC 105 is likely going to get shafted because it's in England, it's on free TV, and they may run another show in October to go up against Fedor's first Strikeforce fight so you know they'll put on a good line up, November seems to be a major show with Lesnar headlining so people want on that, and fighters want to get on the year end or Super Bowl show.


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> I really don't think he could have turned it down without Spike getting upset because they had no one else for this season. They were working on Ortiz but a deal wasn't done in time and they wanted Couture but he had already been signed to fight Nog. He probably could have pushed for Machida to coach but I'm sure he pocketed some good cash to pick Evans. Plus he's a confident guy who holds a grudge so he probably figured he could beat Evans and beat him up for all the UFC 96 trash talk and still get his title shot
> 
> You're right about this working out best for him, not only for training reasons but fighting reasons. The more Machida fights, the more tape that becomes available, and the more you can try and find any weakness on him. Not that Jackson has ever been a gameplan type of guy but it still doesn't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Penn/Sanchez could happen at 105. I'm not sure it's likely (wouldn't shock me if it happens) but Penn wants to fight soon and I'm not sure Penn/Sanchez is this huge PPV draw so they could afford to put it on free TV.
> 
> Henderson/Silva 2 would really shock me being on free TV because they want Silva to be a huge PPV draw and he's not drawing big against anyone else in the division right now (except Wandy but they can't do that fight) besides Henderson.
> 
> UFC 105 is likely going to get shafted because it's in England, it's on free TV, and they may run another show in October to go up against Fedor's first Strikeforce fight so you know they'll put on a good line up, November seems to be a major show with Lesnar headlining so people want on that, and fighters want to get on the year end or Super Bowl show.


I definitely think Spike would have been upset if Jackson turned down the spot, but they would have gotten over it. UFC events bring them their highest ratings on that network and only TNA draws more than TUF. It would have benefited UFC more to have Machida on the show to expose him to a national audience and try to bridge that gap. I completely understand why Spike wanted Jackson/Evans, but I doubt they would have held a grudge against UFC if they had got Jackson/Machida.

I mentioned Penn/Sanchez for December only because I'm not sure how big a number they could do with just Jackson/Evans. I think Penn/Sanchez combined with Jackson/Evans would make for a good PPV draw. However, they could always delay Hendo/Silva II until December and have that main event.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> James Wilks vs Matt Brown
> Damarques Johnson vs Peter Sobotta
> Paul Kelly vs Dennis Siver
> 
> Not sure how certain these matchups are, most likely prelims except wilks/brown
> 
> English cards are always better when bisping ain't main event 85, 80 and 95 were great and 70 was pretty good


I'd be happy with; Hardy/Serra, Bisping/Belcher or Sexyama

I'd jizz in my pants if it was Penn/Sanchez.



stylesclash2006 said:


> Tbh they should put Hendo/Silva at 105 so they can give us an exciting main event cause tbh who does Bisping face?
> 
> I would love to see Hardy/Serra however probley wont happen yet but T*erry Etim better be on the card as well*


Hopefully, I really like what I've seen so far from Etim.


----------



## Liam Miller

Andre Winner apparently been added to 105 against Delgado

And Ortiz/Coleman looks all set for 106 and Tavares out of 103 card with an injury so Miller will be fight someone else again, so many injuries happening


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> I definitely think Spike would have been upset if Jackson turned down the spot, but they would have gotten over it. UFC events bring them their highest ratings on that network and only TNA draws more than TUF. It would have benefited UFC more to have Machida on the show to expose him to a national audience and try to bridge that gap. I completely understand why Spike wanted Jackson/Evans, but I doubt they would have held a grudge against UFC if they had got Jackson/Machida.
> 
> I mentioned Penn/Sanchez for December only because I'm not sure how big a number they could do with just Jackson/Evans. I think Penn/Sanchez combined with Jackson/Evans would make for a good PPV draw. However, they could always delay Hendo/Silva II until December and have that main event.


The thing is, they had no one else for the season. UFC also goes along with pretty much every TUF call Spike makes because Dana feels like he owes it to them for giving the sport a chance when no one else would. Back to the original point, it's not Jackson's fault that he's fighting Evans over Machida. He never wanted to do the show again after he did it with Forrest. Spike had a heavy influence on this season and that's why they got Jackson, Evans, Kimbo, a bunch of former NFL players, and no "fight to get in the house" rule. 

The early December show already has Jackson/Evans and Mir/Kongo. As I said, I don't think Penn/Sanchez is some big PPV draw where it's going to add a whole lot of extra PPV buys to that. Plus being in Memphis, Jackson has to go on last. 

I wouldn't be shocked if Penn/Sanchez headlines the mystery October show that they want to run head to head with Fedor's fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> The thing is, they had no one else for the season. UFC also goes along with pretty much every TUF call Spike makes because Dana feels like he owes it to them for giving the sport a chance when no one else would. Back to the original point, it's not Jackson's fault that he's fighting Evans over Machida. He never wanted to do the show again after he did it with Forrest. Spike had a heavy influence on this season and that's why they got Jackson, Evans, Kimbo, a bunch of former NFL players, and no "fight to get in the house" rule.
> 
> The early December show already has Jackson/Evans and Mir/Kongo. As I said, I don't think Penn/Sanchez is some big PPV draw where it's going to add a whole lot of extra PPV buys to that. Plus being in Memphis, Jackson has to go on last.
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if Penn/Sanchez headlines the mystery October show that they want to run head to head with Fedor's fight.


I completely forgot about the show being in Memphis so forget about my mention of Penn/Sanchez cause Jackson/Evans is gonna be the main event. So yeah, Penn/Sanchez probably makes most sense if they're running a show against Fedor.

Lesnar and Ortiz on 106? BUYS~!!!


----------



## MITB

Anyone know if tickets for 105 are actually on sale yet and how much?

When will tickets for 106 go on sale?


----------



## Punk2710

didnt see it posted


----------



## Foxy182

Cain Velasquez still on at 104



> http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=2950
> 
> With Shane Carwin being bumped up to UFC 106 and a title shot against Brock Lesnar, Cain Velasquez has a new UFC 104 opponent.
> 
> He will fight new UFC acquisition Ben Rothwell, the Militech Fighting Systems heavyweight who was brought in when Affliction Entertainment folded recently. The news comes courtesy of MMA Mania.
> 
> Velasquez is coming off a unanimous decision win over French heavyweight Cheick Kongo at UFC 99, a win he earned with an impressive display of wrestling prowess.
> 
> However, Kongo wobbled him several times with right hands during the fight and in Rothwell he faces a fighter with a good kickboxing pedigree.
> 
> Rothwell (30-6) is 9-1 in his last ten outings, with the loss being to former UFC heavyweight champion Andrei Arlovski at Affliction Banned last year.
> 
> He holds wins over Krzystof Soszynski (twice by TKO) and another former UFC heavyweight champion, Ricco Rodriguez.
> 
> Rothwell arrived in the UFC in the wake of Affliction folding its MMA promotion activities last month, prompting the release onto the free market of its roster of fighters


----------



## T3H~L3X

Looks good to me. As many I thought Cain/Carwin was a terrible fight as it took two of the rising stars in a less than stacked division into a match that would set one of them back a few steps. The HW division is less than stellar when it comes to star power and the stars UFC has tried to make have failed in recent years(Kongo,Herring,Gonzaga) so derailing one more would have been a bad idea. with the Rothwell fight we get to see Cain either advance or Rothwell step in a grasp that star and take a shot. I don't see the latter happening but in a world where Serra beat GSP, it can happen.


----------



## bruteshot74

T3H~L3X said:


> Looks good to me. As many I thought Cain/Carwin was a terrible fight as it took two of the rising stars in a less than stacked division into a match that would set one of them back a few steps. The HW division is less than stellar when it comes to star power and the stars UFC has tried to make have failed in recent years(Kongo,Herring,Gonzaga) so derailing one more would have been a bad idea. with the Rothwell fight we get to see Cain either advance or Rothwell step in a grasp that star and take a shot. I don't see the latter happening but in a world where Serra beat GSP, it can happen.


Compaing Rothwell vs. Cain to GSP vs. Serra is a horrible comparison. Rothwell is from Militech camp so it is obvious his bread in butter is going to be wrestling or at least going to be decent. I never really watched IFL so cannot really comment on him much as the only thing I saw was him get beat by The Pitbull and end his big winning streak. I personally think the fight will be closer then people think. Rothwell was one of the best heavyweights outside of the UFC and even though he was overrated he beat some half decent guys outside of the UFC. Cain should still win but will Ben is a good replacement.

I am stoked to hear Carwin is getting the title shot. He has become my favorite fighter at heavyweight and this is going to be huge opportunity for him. Was not expecting to see this fight so soon but looks like we are going to see it at UFC 106. Brock shall actually have somebody who will be able to closely match up to him strength and size wise.


----------



## Rush

Wouldn't surprise me to see Rothwell pick up the win over Cain tbh. Cain's wrestling and takedowns were impressive against Kongo but he got dropped in each round and had to comeback at the start of each one. Rothwell has better wrestling than Kongo and won't get taken down as easy. It will be a good test to see how Cain can match-up with a much more experienced fighter. I'd still back Cain to get the win though.


----------



## Myers

I would think that Cain was working on his stand up, especially when he found out he was facing carwin, and how rocked he was when he got hit by kong. I could see rothwell winning, but I would expect Cain to run through him like he did Kongo. 

I am a little dissapinted that Cain/Carwin is off 104 because I am going to that event in L.A., I hope they find a suitable co-main event. I don't expect much from the Shogun/Machida fight.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Wasn't a comparison more of a sun shines on every dog's ass once and again kinda comment. No disrespect to Serra but even he'll admit that was probably the luckiest he'll ever get. As for Rothwell he's a decent talent, I saw some of his IFL stuff as well as the Arlovski fight and am defiantly not counting him out of this fight at all. Just as the majority I see this as Cain's fight to lose.


----------



## Overrated

If the odds are bad for Rothwell im putting money down. Cain's going to sleep. 

Lesnar vs. Carwin is going to be good. Both chins are going to be tested as i dont see lesnar or carwin keeping each other down.


----------



## Foxy182

For you lucky people in America appertley the undercard fights for 103 will be shown on Spike TV



> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/8/20/997077/ufc-103-undercard-to-be-televised
> 
> "The "UFC 103: Franklin vs. Belfort" pay-per-view card is going toe-to-toe with the Floyd Mayweather Jr. vs. Juan Manuel Marquez HBO pay-per-view event on Sept. 19. "
> 
> "The UFC is known for its creative marketing and counter-programming tactics and it looks like the MMA giant has come up with a good plan to beef up awareness for UFC 103."
> 
> "The UFC will air a two-hour telecast of the UFC 103 undercard commercial free on Spike TV as a lead in for the UFC 103 main card on pay-per-view, according to a source at the UFC."
> 
> 
> Preliminary Bouts:
> - Efrain Escudero (11-0) -165 vs. Cole Miller (15-3) +135
> - Jim Miller (14-2) vs. Thiago Tavares (14-3)
> - Dan Lauzon (12-2) vs. Rafaello Oliveira (9-1)
> - Paul Daley (21-8-2) vs. Brian Foster (10-3)
> - Drew McFedries (8-5) vs. Tomasz Drwal (16-2-1)
> - Jason Brilz (17-1) vs. Eliot Marshall (7-1)
> - Vladimir Matyushenko (22-4) vs. Igor Pokrajac (21-5)
> - Robert Emerson (9-7) vs. Rafael Dos Anjos (11-4)


----------



## Mikey Damage

Live, no commercials? That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Overrated

Bisping/Kang is being reported as the main event for 105. Not fussed a fight is a fight to me.


----------



## Role Model

embarrassing


----------



## Rush

Bisping/Kang doesn't interest me at all tbh


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> MMABay can EXCLUSIVELY reveal that the main event at UFC 105 on November 14th in Manchester, England will be contested by Wolfslair MMA Academy star, Michael “The Count” Bisping and Canadian sensation, Denis Kang.
> 
> A source in Canada, the country where Kang is currently based, told MMABay that the bout has been agreed to by both parties and the UFC are set to swiftly issue bout agreements in the coming days.


:no: 

I'm sure the atmosphere will be good though, deffo looking to the undercard for this event.


----------



## McQueen

I'd be rather interested in that fight happening if its legit.


----------



## Foxy182

Hmm its a good fight however its not really a main event fight unless if its co main event then i would be intrested but hey most people including my self complained bout the card for UFC 95 and that was a awesome event so maybe its like this for 105


----------



## Role Model

The undercard will be as underwelming as the main event I would imagine.


----------



## Rush

i'm just going to assume that they're just trying to go for a let down show so people will be even more hyped for 106 :hmm:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Free on U.S TV. 105 is doomed.

In other dooming news, DirecTV is going to drop Versus. Huge blow to WEC. DirecTV is dozens of millions of homes. That is going to hurt. 

This might the start of WEC's folding into the UFC. Which really doesn't sound like a bad idea at this point. Torres, Faber, Brown, Aldo, Cerrone...they need mainstream attention. These guys are quite the personalties and talent.


----------



## Role Model

I'm still annoyed we don't get WEC over here, hopefully ESPN sort it out and pick it up.

If they merged the two it would potentially add a crazy depth to UFC.


----------



## McQueen

Son of a bitch I watch Hockey on Versus.


----------



## Overrated

No big names means the fights are gonna be shite am i rite?


----------



## Role Model

when's the only decent Hardy in existence fighting again.


----------



## McQueen

I actually almost prefer watching Prelims to be honest because I expect less and occasionally end up loving a fight because I expect nothing out of it.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Free on U.S TV. 105 is doomed.
> 
> In other dooming news, DirecTV is going to drop Versus. Huge blow to WEC. DirecTV is dozens of millions of homes. That is going to hurt.
> 
> This might the start of WEC's folding into the UFC. Which really doesn't sound like a bad idea at this point. Torres, Faber, Brown, Aldo, Cerrone...they need mainstream attention. These guys are quite the personalties and talent.


pretty sure they'd want to keep the 2 seperate tbh. otherwise the UFC would be crazy huge in terms of divisions and fighters. They'd probably have to cut a lot of people tbh.


----------



## Role Model

The guys in the prelims tend to go out of their way to put on a show I feel, just so they can get noticed and put on the main card, thus you tend to always get some good fights.


----------



## Overrated

Role Model said:


> when's the only decent Hardy in existence fighting again.


105 i think.

Thats the rumored card so far: 

Michael Bisping vs. Denis Kang
Dan Hardy vs. TBA
Matt Brown vs. James Wilks
Ross Pearson vs. Aaron Riley 
DaMarques Johnson vs. Peter Sobotta
Roli Delgado vs. Andre Winner
Paul Taylor vs. TBA


----------



## Role Model

105 = major brilliance afterall then.


----------



## McQueen

I watched 95 the otherday and I rather enjoyed Dan Hardy's fight despite how brief it was. Maybe because unlike Terry Etim I could understand what the hell he was saying in his post fight promo.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wow, that's a terrible card. mgiht as well call it fight night 21.



> pretty sure they'd want to keep the 2 seperate tbh. otherwise the UFC would be crazy huge in terms of divisions and fighters. They'd probably have to cut a lot of people tbh.


it wouldn't cost that much. i mean, how many fighters are under the WEC banner right now? and if even there is a lot...they get paid shit.


----------



## Rush

wouldn't have to cut a whole lot of people due to costs but they'll all want to renegotiate new contracts so people like Faber, Torres, Brown, Varner, Cerrone, Aldo etc would all get paid a lot more than they are for being at/near the top of their respective divisions. There also wouldn't really be enough time to fit everyone in unless they decide to run more shows, which is a distinct possibility but then you could run into the trouble of having too many 'nameless' cards where the main eventers aren't necessarily big draws.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Hardy/Huges plz  or Serra, I'd like that.


----------



## Foxy182

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Hardy/Huges plz  or Serra, I'd like that.


Agreed the build up for Serra/Hardy would be amazing


----------



## Dark Church

UFC wouldn't need more shows. Adding a 145 and 135 division would just mean more high quality bouts and more title fights. They have way to many throw away events now that should be free but get PPV status anyway. UFC 96 is a great example of that. Imagine that card though with Faber/Brown 2 (which happened around that time I believe) as the main event. Suddenly it is a PPV quality card. Also Fight Nights could become more important and a 135 and 145 UF with Torres and Bowles as coaches could be huge. Sure they may need to cut a few bottom feeders and not give some people so many chances but it would pay off in my opinion.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

http://mmalinker.com/news/41038/MMALinker_EXCLUSIVE_QampA_with_Shane_Carwin_Full_interview.html

Cool interview with Shane Carwin here



> 5.) You and Lesnar are both accomplished wrestlers, do you think that you will nullify each other and this will be a stand up war?
> 
> S.C.- I would love a stand up fight. *Ever since UFC 100 I have had dreams of fighting Brock. Not because he has the belt but because I feel like he disrespects the sport and that affects us fighters who have to grind our way to the top.* I really do not care where the fight goes because I will be ready. My Coaches and training partners are amzing and I am confident they will build the right game plan. It is my job to execute that game plan.


I can smell the pre-fight promos already.


----------



## Foxy182

I dunno if its true but i hope it is



> http://insidefights.com/2009/08/21/source-penn-vs-sanchez-to-headline-ufc-105/
> 
> A source within the UFC has confirmed to Inside Fights that BJ Penn will likely defend his lightweight title against Diego Sanchez in the main event of UFC 105.
> 
> Penn has claimed that he would never fight in the United Kingdom again after earning what he thought was an unacceptable purse for his fight against Joe Stevenson. The internal belief is that the free television show will likely pull in millions of viewers, and that kind of viewer base can help turn Penn and Sanchez into even bigger stars, which will translate into bigger pay per view buyrates for both fighters down the road.





As Diego would say YES YES YES!!!!!!


----------



## Role Model

well fuck that would be pretty great, won't believe it till i see it confirmed though, obviously.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Im jizzing in my pants


----------



## Dark Church

That would be huge but conformation is needed. I am suprised BJ wants to fight again this year though. I thought he would milk out his next title defense just to keep the belt for as long as possible.


----------



## Overrated

Dark Church said:


> That would be huge but conformation is needed. I am suprised BJ wants to fight again this year though. I thought he would milk out his next title defense just to keep the belt for as long as possible.


Already said he wants to fight in the next 2-3 months. 

I would be over the moon if thats the main event. What a fight its going to be and to be there live would be great.


----------



## Dark Church

Just read that Hardy is going to fight Dong Hyung Kim at 105.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Dark Church said:


> Just read that Hardy is going to fight Dong Hyung Kim at 105.


Sweet, card is looking tidy now. Hopefully we'll make the atmosphere great for the home lads.


----------



## Foxy182

Dark Church said:


> Just read that Hardy is going to fight Dong Hyung Kim at 105.


That will be a good fight i heard that the rumors were Hardy was gonna fight Baroni but as i said it was rumors but i wish it was true that would be epic


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> http://insidefights.com/2009/08/21/sour ... e-ufc-105/
> 
> Penn vs. Sanchez to headline UFC 105
> By Jeremy Botter August 21, 2009 Post a comment | Email the author
> A source within the UFC has confirmed to Inside Fights that BJ Penn will likely defend his lightweight title against Diego Sanchez in the main event of UFC 105.
> 
> Penn has claimed that he would never fight in the United Kingdom again after earning what he thought was an unacceptable purse for his fight against Joe Stevenson. The internal belief is that the free television show will likely pull in millions of viewers, and that kind of viewer base can help turn Penn and Sanchez into even bigger stars, which will translate into bigger pay per view buyrates for both fighters down the road



JIZZ FLYING EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Overrated

Penn has confirmed the fight via his twitter page get the fuck in  

Hardy is rumored to be fighting either Kim, Condit or Baroni.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> Penn has confirmed the fight via his twitter page get the fuck in
> 
> Hardy is rumored to be fighting either Kim, Condit or Baroni.


He confirmed the fight, not that it's going to be at UFC 105. Just saying. UFC 105 makes sense and I think it's legit considering it'll be on Spike. Once Wanderlei was ruled out as an opponent for Bisping, they had to have some type of big fight because Bisping vs. Kang wasn't going to fly as a headliner. I'm a bit shocked Penn agreed to it since free TV means no PPV cut for him.

Hardy is gonna fight Kim.


----------



## Liam Miller

Penn vs Sanchez will be sick and hoping for a Kim win

As for Bisping and Kang, don't give two fucks about that one


----------



## Myers

Kim/Hardy should be good, even though I expect Hardy to come out with the victory. 

I am kind of torn on the idea of Penn/Sanchez at 105. On one hand, you are getting such an amazing fight for free. A fight that could rival Forrest/Bonnar which could lead both fighters having more of a household name, and like mentioned before, it could lead to larger ppv buys and purses for the fighters down the road. It could even help get them a major network deal down the road as well.

On the other hand, I have been wanting this match forever, and it feels cheap to throw it away on spike. I was expecting this to be on their big Decmeber PPV or the PPV the day before the Superbowl.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> Penn vs Sanchez will be sick and hoping for a Kim win
> 
> As for Bisping and Kang, don't give to fucks about that one


No way, do you not like Hardy? The guy is ace.



Myers said:


> Kim/Hardy should be good, even though I expect Hardy to come out with the victory.
> 
> I am kind of torn on the idea of Penn/Sanchez at 105. On one hand, you are getting such an amazing fight for free. A fight that could rival Forrest/Bonnar which could lead both fighters having more of a household name, and like mentioned before, it could lead to larger ppv buys and purses for the fighters down the road. It could even help get them a major network deal down the road as well.
> 
> On the other hand, I have been wanting this match forever, and it feels cheap to throw it away on spike. I was expecting this to be on their big Decmeber PPV or the PPV the day before the Superbowl.


You'd rather pay for it? lol


----------



## Liam Miller

Not a Hardy fan yet, but he's a good fighter anf just want Kim to win


----------



## Rush

Penn/Sanchez makes 105 a lot more interesting. Should be a good fight.



Dark Church said:


> UFC wouldn't need more shows. Adding a 145 and 135 division would just mean more high quality bouts and more title fights. They have way to many throw away events now that should be free but get PPV status anyway. UFC 96 is a great example of that. Imagine that card though with Faber/Brown 2 (which happened around that time I believe) as the main event. Suddenly it is a PPV quality card. Also Fight Nights could become more important and a 135 and 145 UF with Torres and Bowles as coaches could be huge. *Sure they may need to cut a few bottom feeders* and not give some people so many chances but it would pay off in my opinion.


thats kind of the point i made. If you made no cuts like Mike said then you'd have an influx of people in the LW division as well as the addition of bantamweight and featherweight divisions which would mean a ton of fighters so unless you have events with a lot of prelims/get more ppv time for fights. However if you cut the less decent fighters then obviously you could fit in the extra divisions. 

Oh and Faber/Brown 2 and UFC 96 were like 4 months apart


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Are all the UFC events on ESPN now in the UK? Hope not, as it was good when UFC 100 was free.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Beasty ™ said:


> Are all the UFC events on ESPN now in the UK? Hope not, as it was good when UFC 100 was free.


Believe so. Role Model might know for sure since he has ESPN UK. 

I'm glad to see 105 get a real main event. We've been "shafted" by these free PPVs. I mean Sanchez vs Stevenson was a nice fight..but that should have not headlined a "PPV".


----------



## MITB

I'm in Ebgland and have ESPN and they will be showing all UFC events from now on - which I'm not thrilled about, since their coverage of 101 was very ropey. Kept cutting for an ad break between rounds in the middle of Joe Rogan's analysis - epic fail.

Chrisp_Morg are we going 105 or what!!?? Tickets on sale yet? How much?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

MITB said:


> I'm in Ebgland and have ESPN and they will be showing all UFC events from now on - which I'm not thrilled about, since their coverage of 101 was very ropey. Kept cutting for an ad break between rounds in the middle of Joe Rogan's analysis - epic fail.
> 
> *Chrisp_Morg are we going 105 or what!!?? Tickets on sale yet? How much?*


Yes indeed sir, now the ME is sorted I'm getting right on it....just as soon as I get back home!


----------



## Role Model

MITB said:


> *I'm in Ebgland and have ESPN and they will be showing all UFC events from now on - which I'm not thrilled about, since their coverage of 101 was very ropey. Kept cutting for an ad break between rounds in the middle of Joe Rogan's analysis - epic fail.*
> 
> Chrisp_Morg are we going 105 or what!!?? Tickets on sale yet? How much?


Although I'd agree it was a little iffy, much rather it was on ESPN than Sky Box Office, obviously.


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Yes indeed sir, now the ME is sorted I'm getting right on it....just as soon as I get back home!


Good man. Keep me in the loop, I'm defo up for this. Penn/Sanchez on english soil CANNOT be missed!



Role Model said:


> Although I'd agree it was a little iffy, much rather it was on ESPN than Sky Box Office, obviously.


You're right. Setanta's coverage was better though and the Racing channel really raised the bar!!


----------



## -Mystery-

This UFC marathon on Spike fucking owns. 75 is on right now, gonna be a treat to see Hendo/Rampage again.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Lil' Nog!!!!


----------



## Myers

Mayhem Miller is set to face Jake shields for the strikeforce Interim MW title at one of the upcoming shows. I don't expect Miller to get the victory, but I have always been a fan of his and I would freak out if he took the belt from Shields.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

MITB said:


> Good man. Keep me in the loop, I'm defo up for this. Penn/Sanchez on english soil CANNOT be missed!
> 
> You're right. Setanta's coverage was better though and *the Racing channel really raised the bar!!*


It was great on there and best of all it was free! If I remember correctly they had no adverts in-between, I also taped it, but haven't re watched it, they also did coverage of the top 100 fights, etc, beforehand, was very good.


----------



## Dark Church

Shields could be in trouble. Lawler was kicking his ass pretty much before he got tapped out. Miller is tough and could be too much for Shields at 185.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> Shields could be in trouble. Lawler was kicking his ass pretty much before he got tapped out. Miller is tough and could be too much for Shields at 185.


Shields/Lawler lasted 2 minutes. It's not like it was Lesnar/Mir 1 where Lesnar blitzed Mir, beat the hell out of him for a minute, and then got caught. Watch the fight again and turn off the commentary because Gus Johnson and Frank Shamrock gave Shields no credit for his striking despite the fact that he was doing a good job using his kicks to keep the distance. Here's how the fight went:

Shields tries for a takedown
Lawler stuffs it
They clinch
Lawler lands some body shots
They break
Shields uses body kicks
They clinch
Shields locks in a guillotine
Lawler taps out

Every other strike Lawler threw either didn't land or caught the arm of Shields. So if eating a couple of body shots is "getting your ass kicked" then I'm sure every fighter would take that.

Miller was controlled on the ground by Souza and given that Shields has leagues better wrestling and is more accomplished with his MMA ground game then I suspect he'll be able to takedown Miller and control him as well. Should be a fun fight though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Miller's pre-fight antics will be worth it.


----------



## Myers

I am going to UFC 104 in los angeles but I am not a part of any UFC fan club or newsletter, does anyone know if the good seats usually sell out before they go on sale to the public?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> I am going to UFC 104 in los angeles but I am not a part of any UFC fan club or newsletter, does anyone know if the good seats usually sell out before they go on sale to the public?


Depends on what you mean by good. Good seats will be available but by that I mean the floor seats that cost $600 or whatever. All the cheap tickets are usually gone by the time they hit the general public.

Just sign up for the newsletter. It's free and takes like 10 seconds. Then you get tickets a day early and there's usually some mid-range tickets left that are still good seats. Unless of course you have $600 to spend then by all means spend it and have fun.


----------



## MITB

Dark Church said:


> Shields could be in trouble. Lawler was kicking his ass pretty much before he got tapped out. Miller is tough and could be too much for Shields at 185.


I don't know what fight you were watching??? Please explain how Shields was getting his ass kicked.




AMPLine4Life said:


> Here's how the fight went:
> 
> Shields tries for a takedown
> Lawler stuffs it
> They clinch
> Lawler lands some body shots
> They break
> Shields uses body kicks
> They clinch
> Shields locks in a guillotine
> Lawler taps out
> 
> Every other strike Lawler threw either didn't land or caught the arm of Shields. So if eating a couple of body shots is "getting your ass kicked" then I'm sure every fighter would take that.


This is EXACTLY how I saw it.


----------



## Myers

So fedor is going to face brett rodgers at a strikeforce show this fall. No date or venue has been announced. 

Also announced today, Rampage to play B.A. Baracus in the A- Team remake. Which of course was made famous by Mr. T. 
I have seen Rampage's acting in movies and it is terrible, but I am sure he can pull off that particular character.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Just came here to vent some smug, I caught a more experienced white belt in a kimura from my gaurd today  

Also Fedor is going to make mince meat of Rogers imo, unless Rogers can catch him with a huge bomb that is.



Myers said:


> So fedor is going to face brett rodgers at a strikeforce show this fall. No date or venue has been announced.
> 
> Also announced today, *Rampage to play B.A. Baracus in the A- Team remake*. Which of course was made famous by Mr. T.
> I have seen Rampage's acting in movies and it is terrible, but I am sure he can pull off that particular character.


This is amazing ^


----------



## Dark Church

If Rogers survives a round he should get the win. I am guessing Fedor in under two minutes.


----------



## Josh

Uhhhhhhhh, wut?

So, if Rogers survives 1 round he suddnely gains talent?


----------



## Dark Church

No I just meant it would be a mircale if he makes it through a round. I do think he has talent though. He is just nowhere near being ready for Fedor.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

This seems the right place to post this.

Is there a free game thats the same as World of Mixed Martial Arts 2? That allows you to have your own MMA organization and book your own matches, kind of like TEW/EWR?

Or does anyone know how to get WMMA for free? Thanks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

If Rogers survives the first round then he'll just be delaying the inevitable. His best chance is to catch Fedor early.


----------



## Overrated

Hope Rogers ko's him so M1 fail.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ me too, but it's not going to happen.


----------



## Myers

once the fight is taken to the ground, Fedor will break off rodgers arm. If he tries to stand and bang with rodgers, my money is on rodgers. He is going to come in like a freight train throwing some big bombs, and I wouldn't be surprised if Fedor is overwhelmed. This of course only applies to the first round, I don't see rodgers being a threat after the first five minutes.


----------



## MITB

Rogers will comes out all guns blazing for a strong 2, maybe 3 minutes and if that fails Fedor's taking his arm home.

Fedor by arm bar, 4th minute Rd 1.


----------



## T-C

So Dana says that BJ vs Diego will not be happening in Manchester.

It makes you think that they might just have the Bisping/Kang fight as the main which is massively gay.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

T-C said:


> So Dana says that BJ vs Diego will not be happening in Manchester.
> 
> It makes you think that they might just have the Bisping/Kang fight as the main which is massively gay.


BENT if true^


----------



## T-C

> PORTLAND, Ore. – The recently rumored UFC lightweight title fight between current champion B.J. Penn and challenger Diego Sanchez will happen this fall according to UFC president Dana White, but it won't happen in England.
> 
> At today's UFC 102 pre-fight press conference in Portland, Ore., White said he was working on a deal that would see the organization host a third event in November.
> 
> And while UFC 105 will air on SpikeTV on Nov. 14 and UFC 106 will be seen on pay per view Nov. 21, White said the potential new date won't be viewed on either platform.
> 
> "It's Penn-Sanchez, but I don't know where yet," White said. "We're working on a deal right now. That fight might end up somewhere else – and it definitely won't be in Manchester."
> 
> Penn vowed following his January 2008 win over Joe Stevenson in Newcastle, England, that he would no longer fight overseas due to the discrepancy in pay and the challenges of battling jet lag. White insisted that had nothing to do with his decision to move the bout from its originally rumored location.
> 
> "B.J. doesn't want to fight anywhere," White joked. "He didn't want to fight in Las Vegas because he didn't like the [the Nevada State Athletic Commission's decision regarding Greasegate.] Then when they called it 'The B.J. Penn Rule,' now he likes Las Vegas and wants to fight. Don't even get me started.
> 
> "But listen, you have to fight wherever we have fights. You've got to fight. If I need him to fight in Manchester, he's got to fight in Manchester. But I'm working on something else for him right now."
> 
> White confirmed to MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that "something" was a potential third event for the organization in the month of November.
> 
> "We could go early November with another fight," White said.
> 
> Strikeforce is currently believed to be planning an event for Nov. 7 – a yet-to-be-announced card that would feature the recently booked Fedor Emelianenko vs. Brett Rogers heavyweight clash. While that date would also seem to be the likely night for the UFC's third November card, White insisted he didn't need to launch a live event to successfully counter-program the rival organization.
> 
> "I can beat Strikeforce with a show that we've aired 790,000 times," White said. "I don't need to do a live event."
> 
> White said the third November event is not yet a certainty, but he's currently working to close a deal for the new card. And should he complete the negotiations, it will apparently include a new broadcast partner as well.
> 
> When asked by MMAjunkie.com whether the event would fall to Spike TV or pay per view, White's response was simple.
> 
> "Neither," White said. "Wait and see boys."


from mmajunkie.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

What an ass, it would of been good if the fight was scheduled in England.


----------



## -Mystery-

The bigger news is clearly Dana getting on another network.


----------



## Super Delfin

I'm kind of out of the loop with the recent Strikeforce news. I know there is no date or venue set for Fedor/Rogers from the report I read, just wondering if..

There are any rumors about where this fight will be shown. PPV, CBS, Showtime?


----------



## Myers

Dana is such a bad ass! He is going to destroy anything and everything that is in direct competition of the UFC. Adding another show in november that is most likely going to be on another network, and showing the prelims during the boxing PPV is genius.


----------



## -Mystery-

Super Delfin said:


> I'm kind of out of the loop with the recent Strikeforce news. I know there is no date or venue set for Fedor/Rogers from the report I read, just wondering if..
> 
> There are any rumors about where this fight will be shown. PPV, CBS, Showtime?


I believe Showtime will be airing the Fedor/Rogers fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> The bigger news is clearly Dana getting on another network.


pretty much.

I'd love to see UFC and Strikeforce air a show on the same night.

Except UFC on ABC and Strikeforce on Showtime. It'd be a ratings massacre.


----------



## Josh

Myers said:


> once the fight is taken to the ground, Fedor will break off rodgers arm. If he tries to stand and bang with rodgers, my money is on rodgers. He is going to come in like a freight train throwing some big bombs, and I wouldn't be surprised if Fedor is overwhelmed. This of course only applies to the first round, I don't see rodgers being a threat after the first five minutes.


If Fedor decides to stand with Rogers, he won't stand in front of him like Arlovski did.


----------



## Overrated

The bigger news for me is no Penn/Sanchez in manchester  He said that Bisping/Kang is the co main event though.


----------



## Foxy182

Yeah well appertley the main event could either be Hendo/Silva or Hendo vs the winner or Maia/Marquardt but we should should find out after Saturday whats happening but im upset that Penn/Sanchez is not the main event once again Penn gets what he wants


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

stylesclash2006 said:


> Yeah well appertley the main event could either be Hendo/Silva or Hendo vs the winner or Maia/Marquardt but we should should find out after Saturday whats happening but im upset that Penn/Sanchez is not the main event once again Penn gets what he wants


Hopefully Hendo/Maia


----------



## AMPLine4Life

They're working on Silva vs. Henderson 2 but Silva wants nothing to do with the Middleweight division. Best case is UFC 105 main event will be Silva vs. Henderson worst case is Henderson vs. Maia/Marquardt for the vacant title. Really the worst case in Kang vs. Bisping but I doubt that will be the main event. If it does, sucks for the England fans.

KING MO fights tonight on some M-1 show no one will watch.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> They're working on Silva vs. Henderson 2 but Silva wants nothing to do with the Middleweight division. Best case is UFC 105 main event will be Silva vs. Henderson worst case is Henderson vs. Maia/Marquardt for the vacant title. Really the worst case in Kang vs. Bisping but I doubt that will be the main event. If it does, sucks for the England fans.
> 
> KING MO fights tonight on some M-1 show no one will watch.


What's the obsession with Mo? Is he mint?

I've not had the fortune of watching the guy fight, all I know is that he was a kickboxer - and I may be wrong about that.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> What's the obsession with Mo? Is he mint?
> 
> I've not had the fortune of watching the guy fight, all I know is that he was a kickboxer - and I may be wrong about that.







KING

He's got charisma for days, which makes him awesome. He wasn't a kick boxer, he was a division 2 wrestling state champion, a division 1 all-american, and was the #1 ranked US freestyle wrestler for a couple of years. He doesn't really have any big wins (although knocking out Travis Wuiff was big at the time since Mo was unknown and Wuiff had just won the YAMMA tournament) and if he beats Mark Kerr tonight it won't prove much. But he's got a lot of potential and a ton of charisma.


----------



## Myers

I was going to watch, until they replaced Frye with Kerr, now I can care even less. I'll probably just download it later.
King Mo has also been famous lately for his rant on Rampage Jackson. 

I would rather have Maia/Marquardt vs Henderson for the vacated title at 105, I would like to see Silva vs Couture at the end of the year if randy would decide to drop to LHW again.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

He looks like a right character. Just watched him fight Naito and Travis Wiuff. I'll keep an eye out for him for sure, he's really entertaining.

*Edit*

So he's the guy that's ben talking smack about Rampage - that fight would be cool.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> KING
> 
> He's got charisma for days, which makes him awesome. He wasn't a kick boxer, he was a division 2 wrestling state champion, a division 1 all-american, and was the #1 ranked US freestyle wrestler for a couple of years. He doesn't really have any big wins (although knocking out Travis Wuiff was big at the time since Mo was unknown and Wuiff had just won the YAMMA tournament) and if he beats Mark Kerr tonight it won't prove much. But he's got a lot of potential and a ton of charisma.


MO


he loves his fans. which is always a good thing.


----------



## MITB

Rampage would eat Mo.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sticksy said:


> he loves his fans. which is always a good thing.


Things King Mo *really* cares about:
1. Being King Mo
2. Promoting King Mo
3. Repeating "King Mo!"
4. King Mo
.
.
.
37. dissing Rampage
38. King Mo
39. King Mo
.
.
52. Dance moves
.
.
.
.
122. Tomorrow's dinner
123. Fans

That's not so say he doesn't care...he just cares about himself a helluva lot more.

All kidding aside, straight fighting skills: is this goof really any good?


----------



## MITB

Mo is a decent fighter but until he's fought real respectable opposition, who knows?

Personally, I like what I've seen so far. He has top notch wrestling credentials and has shown pretty good stand-up, particularly against Wiuff. He is yet to be in any sort of trouble so be interesting to see how he reacts to getting tagged and how his submission defence stacks up.

The Japanese market is crying out for him to be the new Rampage and I think he is sick of the comparisions. Add to the fact, Rampage didn't even know who he was and you have a motivated fighter.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

Fedor vs Rogers. could be a good debut in strike force for Fedor, what you guys think about it?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> Fedor vs Rogers. could be a good debut in strike force for Fedor, what you guys think about it?


look back a page or two


----------



## Mikey Damage

With a very strong wrestling base, King Mo will always have the potential for greatness.

We'll just have to find out when he fights some big boys.


----------



## Myers

> PORTLAND, Ore. – Dana White wants to make one thing very clear: He's no fan of fighters who also want to launch simultaneous acting careers.
> 
> While the likes of Randy Couture, Heath Herring and Georges St-Pierre have appeared in recent Hollywood flicks, the UFC president was none too pleased when he learned Quinton Jackson will reportedly play the role of B. A. Baracus in a film remake of "The A-Team."
> 
> The fact that the gig could force Jackson out of UFC 107's planned main event with Rashad Evans has the UFC's head honcho downright steamed.
> 
> White was asked about Jackson's rumored deal during Thursday's UFC 102 pre-event press conference in Portland, Ore. (As of now, producers have not officially announced Jackon's participation in the film, which also stars Liam Neeson and Bradley Cooper with a June 2010 release.)
> 
> "I hate it with a [expletive] passion," White said when asked about UFC fighters who take movie roles. "'You're a fighter; you're not a movie star.' It's so [expletive] funny because fighters want to be movie stars, and movie stars want to act like they're fighters. 'Get a [expletive] grip. You're a fighter, and you're a [expletive] movie star. Alright?'"
> 
> Jackson recently wrapped the taping of "TUF 10," the latest season of the UFC's reality series on which he served as a rival coach to Evans. The duo's long-brewing feud was expected to be settled on Dec. 12. That's the date UFC Vice President of Regulatory Affairs Marc Ratner recently told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) the organization would head to Memphis' FedExForum for an event in Jackson's hometown.
> 
> Instead of movie roles, White said Jackson should have more pressing concerns and that any Hollywood aspirations should wait until retirement.
> 
> "'Guess what Rashad Evans is thinking about right now,'" White said he plans to tell Jackson. "'He's thinking about beating your [expletive] ass. He's not sitting around thinking about how him and his mom used to watch the [expletive] 'Love Boat' together and (how) he wants to get the role of Isaac the bartender.
> 
> "'Get a [expletive] grip, dude. You're going to make a lot of money. You ain't going to make a lot of money playing B.A. Baracus on 'The A-Team.' Jesus Christ. This [expletive] drives me [expletive] nuts.' So yeah, I'm not a big fan of fighters doing movies. When your career is over, if you turn into a movie star, that's awesome."


I don't think their fight at 107 will be in jeopardy, but I wouldn't be surprised if Rampage didn't get enough time to train for the fight... Dana is pissed!


----------



## WillTheBloody

Replace the word "expletive" with "puppy" above and it reads much funnier.

As for Rampage, I would like to believe that he'd be smart enough to go to Dana and tell him directly of his film intentions and how important it is to him, at least TRY to mkae White understand. But Dana should know by now that he was interested...he's said it fucking flat out in at least two interviews that the UFC cost him a shot to play B.A. the first go around, but since the production stalled, he's still pursuing it. Just a lack of communication on the UFC and Jacksons parts.


----------



## -Mystery-

I thought MTV.com reported the other day that Rampage wasn't in the running for the role anymore and it was between Tyrese and The Game.


----------



## McQueen

I don't really get why Dana is getting so amped up about Rampage potentially doing one movie. Besides its not like Rampage can fight for a living forever. Good for him if he can land a movie role. And the publicity wouldn't hurt the UFC spotlight.

If Anderson Silva is really done with the Middleweight Division I think Demian Maia is going to be the new king of 185, although Marquardt and Hendo are top notch talent and both would probably be better draws. I'm pretty pumped up for Maia/Marquardt this Saturday, and hopefully the Minotauro of old decides to show up.


----------



## Josh

AMPLine4Life said:


> M-1 show no one will watch.


truth.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

KING MO KILLED MARK KERR


----------



## Myers

that M1 show was terrible


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> KING MO KILLED MARK KERR


Just watched the fight on YouTube and Kerr didn't stand a chance. Seriously vicious punches and the mouthguard flying out made me smile.

King Mo to strikeforce anyone?


----------



## Overrated

Good sub from Fedor though. 

Pumped for 102 tomorrow. War Nog, Silva and Maia. Anyone see Wand at the weigh ins? most of his scar tissue has gone and he looks different, hopefully the surgery helps him in the cage.


----------



## Josh

Not yet, I'd rather him fight jokes in M-1 for a while longer.

Praying Chris Leben gets knocked out tonight.


----------



## McQueen

Leben lol.

My friends are all fucking lame. I can't find a single one (who lives nearby at least) who will commit to going out to the bar with me to watch the fights.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> Good sub from Fedor though.


Lets be honest. That whole thing was a glorified wrestling match and a joke to watch.


----------



## Dark Church

Hoping for wins from Krystoff (I could have spelled that wrong), Rosholt, Maia, Silva and Couture.


----------



## McQueen

I only really care about Maia winning and hopefully Minotauro not looking as bad as he did at 92, but anyways looks like I'm missing this show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

McQueen said:


> I only really care about Maia winning and hopefully Minotauro not looking as bad as he did at 92, but anyways looks like I'm missing this show.


You should read the coverage on 411mania.com. I hear it's really good.


----------



## McQueen

I heard they guy who writes it is a douche though. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

McQueen said:


> I heard they guy who writes it is a douche though. :side:


He has an ego. Only because he knows he's awesome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Had so many problems with my laptop earlier, but now everything seems to be settled. So now time to enjoy the event.


----------



## McQueen

Oh, that explains everything then. At least he favors Maia tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cant find a stream. But really...I don't think I care too much.

I think I just might wait until tomorrow morning when MMA-core has the fights posted.


----------



## Josh

check ur rep mike


----------



## Mikey Damage

Vera took it to the Polish Experiment. Just straight up worked him.


----------



## Pala!

If anyone needs a stream, PM me. Unless I can post it here? (Not to sure on the rules)


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Good win for Vera. Soszynski was just out-classed.


----------



## Josh

Boring fight.

mm, hoping Maia can pick up the win, not real confident though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I picked Maia to win..but I sense a Marquadt decision.


----------



## Josh

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Pala!

Holy fuck. Nate Marquardt's an animal.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Maia fucking ownt.


----------



## McQueen

Fuck lol. Now i'll have to deal with Sticksy gloating.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Damn. Marquadt it a class act. I doubt the media will talk about how Marquadt let up, and didn't viciously continue.


----------



## legioXIII

Damn it Maia... that was all your fault


----------



## TKOK

what a ko.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Anderson Silva is the most awesome man in the world.


----------



## Josh

fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## McQueen

Well I hope Jardine/Silva delivers because i'm not too excited about the rest of the card now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

This might be another quick fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

This could be really damn boring if Rosholt gets the takedown and just holds down Leben.


----------



## TKOK

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anderson Silva is the most awesome man in the world.


Saying you are gonna kick Silva's butt takes ball though.


----------



## Josh

idc what happens in this fight as long as the crippler crossface loses.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rosholt probably took that round.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

THE KOK said:


> Saying you are gonna kick Silva's butt takes ball though.


Not really. Plenty of people have said.


----------



## McQueen

I'm pretty sure I could knock out Anderson Silva with a tranq dart


----------



## AMPLine4Life

loleben


----------



## Mikey Damage

wow. Rosholt has no personality.


----------



## Mpressmc

can sum1 pm me a link. mine just quit working


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> wow. Rosholt has no personality.


I loled at Rogan saying, "well you can't have it back."


----------



## Casey Jones

nice...


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

duffy#111 lol


----------



## Derek

7 seconds. Damn.

Thanks Josh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wow. Nice job, Duffee. 

Dude is young, and looks like he will have a future.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Nice strategy of "hands low, chin out"


----------



## Mpressmc

i sure could use a link anyone


----------



## TKOK

Damn. i got up to go do something and the fight was over.


----------



## Derek

Mpressmc said:


> i sure could use a link anyone


Ask one more time and you're gone.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Casey Jones said:


> nice...





> loleben





Chrisp_Morg said:


> duffy#111 lol



Don't spam, please.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Hopefully this fight is good.

Whoa. Mods modding.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah. I can't remember if it was 100 or 101...but there was way too many garbage posts. I will crackdown, bitches.


----------



## McQueen

This isn't the TNA section back in the glory days AMP.

If Jardine doesn't get caught early and this could end up a good fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Yeah. I can't remember if it was 100 or 101...but there was way too many garbage posts. I will crackdown, bitches.


I like how you added my post. ***.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> I like how you added my post. ***.


It was worth adding.  

I like Jardine's test in music. Well...not really. I just the movie that song is from. 

Jardine by decision, for my prediction.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> It was worth adding.
> 
> I like Jardine's test in music. Well...not really. I just the movie that song is from.
> 
> Jardine by decision, for my prediction.


I hope the movie is good because that song was shit and it took Jardine a year to get to the cage.


----------



## Mikey Damage

That looked like a quick stoppage.

Let's see the replay...

edit: Good stop. He dropped teh arms.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Big win for Thiago Silva.


----------



## Derek

Silva wins quickly.


----------



## McQueen

What song was it?

Edit: Shit over already? 3 fights adding up to a 2 minutes time?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> That looked like a quick stoppage.
> 
> Let's see the replay...


WAAAAAAAAY Wrong. Jardine was out cold.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I blame my stream freezing out. 

Ugh. Simpson vs Herman?

Pass.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> I blame my stream freezing out.
> 
> Ugh. Simpson vs Herman?
> 
> Pass.


It's actually a good fight.


----------



## McQueen

Isn't there a quick injury?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

McQueen said:


> Isn't there a quick injury?


Quick in the second round. Herman hurt his knee late in the first, continued on, and it went out early second. It was still a good fight.

Main event time. Hopefully Nog doesn't look 60 again.


----------



## Mikey Damage

disappointed in the lack of hype for this fight. 

these are two legends. i'm pumped.


----------



## McQueen

Ah so he lost by TCoteO. That sucks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

"The most awesome man in the world" Anderson Silva in Nog's corner.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Hell of a first round.


----------



## Mikey Damage

That was an incredible first round. Lots of action.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Really good fight so far. Couture needs a TKO to win it.


----------



## McQueen

Big Nog looks good?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nog had a great sweep on Couture to get into Couture's guard. It was impressive.


----------



## McQueen

Thank goodness. I love Nog but I had my doubts after he got owned by Mir.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Nog should win the decision. He looked really good in the fight. By far his best UFC performance.


----------



## SteveMania

Just out of a formality I wasn't expecting to see Nog look anywhere near as good as he did tonight. We saw some slick survival physics and heart from Randy which was never doubted, but Nog was on another level with crisper hands, better head movement, footwork and a few nice sweeps.

No matter what sinister, Gestapo-like hype machine backing him, Todd Duffee is going to make waves very shortly. Guy has great athleticism for a big man, very powerful and quick, training at a great camp.

Rosholt's a stud wrestler, although a lot like Hendricks in that neither one of them have garnered much thunder in the eyes of most fans. I favored Leben purely on experience and Rosholt's history of slinging for longer than he should, but on paper Rosholt had the definite ability to dispatch a guy like Leben.


----------



## McQueen

I lost a lot of points tonight but i'm just happy Big Nog had a good showing.


----------



## Overrated

Big Nog and Thiago Silva  Both did brilliant. 

Ed fucking Herman showed some heart in his fight. 

Big Nog vs Randy was a fucking war i was out of my seat for all of the fight, mostly trying to corner nog through my tv :lmao 

Nate The Great pulls out a massive ko. Nate vs Silva at 105 plz.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Silva would destroy Marquardt again. Fuck that fight.


----------



## Overrated

I want to see Anderson destroy someone live though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> I want to see Anderson destroy someone live though.


Can't argue with you there. It's a pretty cool experience. 

I've got no interest in Marquardt/Silva 2. Would much rather see Henderson/Silva 2.


----------



## Blasko

Nog vs. Couture is my FOTY, so far. 

Fantastic fight, everything MMA is about.


----------



## SteveMania

I'd definitely put it over the semi-quasi Wand/Franklin if only because Randy looked as good as any 46 year old you'll see step inside the ring/cage.


----------



## Myers

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Nog vs. Couture is my FOTY, so far.
> 
> Fantastic fight, everything MMA is about.


Second FOTY behind Guida/Sanchez.

It really doesn't matter how great Marquardt looked, he is just going to get owned by Silva. I would rather see Hendo/Marquardt for the title if Silva vacates it. Couture I believe has only one fight left on his contract and I would like Anderson make him look like a rookie as well.

Thiago should fight the winner of Coleman/Ortiz for a number one contender spot. I am 100% sure Tito will destroy old man coleman, and bigger names get title matches faster. Tito would only need two wins to get a shot.

7 second knockout! I am not sure I will drink the kool-aid just yet. Hague tried to break Duffee's hand with his face.

Godd show overall, I would like to have seen a real Maia/Marquardt fight though.


----------



## Overrated

Randy has 6 fights left it was just announced at the post fight press conference, he signed a new contract today.


----------



## SteveMania

It's amazing how Jardine can take shots from Chuck and Rampage full tilt and then get cracked by Thiago, Houston, and Wand like it's the first time he's ever been in a fight.


----------



## Dark Church

I sense Anderson will forefit the belt so he doesn't have to fight Henderson or Marquardt again.


----------



## Mikey Damage

RAndy has 6 fights left? Geez. But he did look like he was in great shape, and could definitely finish the contract out.



> It's amazing how Jardine can take shots from Chuck and Rampage full tilt and then get cracked by Thiago, Houston, and Wand like it's the first time he's ever been in a fight.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Randy has two fights left. He'll beat Mark Coleman (after Coleman loses to Ortiz) and then Anderson Silva will murder him.


----------



## Ronsterno1

that nate knockout was awesome, sad to see maia lose his undefeated streak though.


----------



## Foxy182

OMG Has anyone seen the Gabriel Gonzaga/Chris Tuchscherer fight yet that is some nasty stuff in that

Couture/Nog was fantastic probley top 3 best fights of the year so far

Marquardt KO was amazing Maia done like a 180 maybe for 105 Hendo/Nate for the vacant belt that could be a great main event


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

randy/Nog was amazing i was pissed that randy lost though because he is mt alltime fave so besides a couple shed tears it was an awesome
fight with a great crowd, Nate Marquardt ko of Maia was insane but overall all the matches ended much to soon solid card none the less.
lol man that one dude who got the quickest knockout ever made Nate look regular i always that that Marquardt was fucking ripped and jacked as fuck


----------



## KingKicks

Myers said:


> Second FOTY behind Guida/Sanchez.


Same here. Despite knowing that Nog was going to win, my friend and I couldn't help cheering on Couture as much as possible in the last couple of minutes of round 3.


----------



## bruteshot74

Real fun night of fights. I got back just in time to make my way into city to watch the fights and it was well worth the drive.

The one fighter I am a fan of, that being Thiago Silva, totally destroyed Keith Jardine just as I expected him to. Jardine is one of those guys who will stay in there with anyone as long as they do not have power inside and that is exactly what Thiago had and Houston Alexander & Wanderlei Silva had before him. Not sure what they do with Silva now, he is obviously still near the top of that ladder because his only loss in the UFC was to the current champ, Lyoto Machida.

Another fight that went down how I expected it to was Nate the Great vs. Demian Maia. Both guys were on a roll and looking to get up near the top of the heap and get a fight with Anderson Silva. I knew that Nate was going to be to much for Maia. Nate is the best middleweight not named Anderson Silva. He has a great camp and is well rounded with a ton of experience. All Maia really had was his submissions and I felt Nate had enough skill where he would be able to keep him at bay. Did not expect to see the highlight reel KO that we did see, but still Nate finished him by punches. A little while ago you could have said this was a number one contenders fight but now, who knows. You got Hendo who was suppose to have earned his shot and then I am sure a win for Belfort over Franklin would put him up there as well.

Main event was awesome, it was so much more then I could have ever expected. Big Nog came out looking the best we have seen him in the UFC and showed us that his best days are not behind him. Kudos to Randy though, any man would have tapped to that darce choke or the arm triangle but he fought through it and gave us a fight to remember for the ages. I am interested in Big Nog vs. Lesnar now, whether it be for the title or not if Carwin is to win. Hopefully Randy drops to 205 now. So many more fights I would like to see him have down there, while there is not much left at heavyweight. He also signed a new 6 fight contract it seems so there I guess he has some left in the tank. By the end of it he could be 16-16 though :side:


----------



## Dark Church

Apparently Anderson Silva and Ed Soares want Henderson to fight Marquardt to determine the #1 contender. However Henderson said prior to 102 that if he didn't get a title shit in his next fight he wanted to move up to 205. I think Dana just needs to sit people down and tell them what they are going to do.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

bruteshot74 said:


> Real fun night of fights. I got back just in time to make my way into city to watch the fights and it was well worth the drive.
> 
> The one fighter I am a fan of, that being Thiago Silva, totally destroyed Keith Jardine just as I expected him to. Jardine is one of those guys who will stay in there with anyone as long as they do not have power inside and that is exactly what Thiago had and Houston Alexander & Wanderlei Silva had before him. Not sure what they do with Silva now, he is obviously still near the top of that ladder because his only loss in the UFC was to the current champ, Lyoto Machida.
> 
> Another fight that went down how I expected it to was Nate the Great vs. Demian Maia. Both guys were on a roll and looking to get up near the top of the heap and get a fight with Anderson Silva. I knew that Nate was going to be to much for Maia. Nate is the best middleweight not named Anderson Silva. He has a great camp and is well rounded with a ton of experience. All Maia really had was his submissions and I felt Nate had enough skill where he would be able to keep him at bay. Did not expect to see the highlight reel KO that we did see, but still Nate finished him by punches. A little while ago you could have said this was a number one contenders fight but now, who knows. You got Hendo who was suppose to have earned his shot and then I am sure a win for Belfort over Franklin would put him up there as well.
> 
> Main event was awesome, it was so much more then I could have ever expected. Big Nog came out looking the best we have seen him in the UFC and showed us that his best days are not behind him. Kudos to Randy though, any man would have tapped to that darce choke or the arm triangle but he fought through it and gave us a fight to remember for the ages. I am interested in Big Nog vs. Lesnar now, whether it be for the title or not if Carwin is to win. Hopefully Randy drops to 205 now. So many more fights I would like to see him have down there, while there is not much left at heavyweight. He also signed a new 6 fight contract it seems so there I guess he has some left in the tank. *By the end of it he could be 17-17 though :side:*


Contour will win at least to or three of his fights. he has way to much heart and doesn't have any quit in him. he is the best ever IMO and is to resilient to lose every fight he has left also he he is 16 and 10 so to go 17 and 17 he would need eight more fights and have to lose seven of them.


----------



## bruteshot74

I was being sarcastic ASS.

Will edit for the smart lad.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

bruteshot74 said:


> I was being sarcastic ASS.
> 
> Will edit for the smart lad.


i was just saying what i though you don't gotta be a dick about it bro


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

That was probably my favorite fight so far, Randy's persistance was amazing. 5 Rounds would have been nice though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> I was being sarcastic ASS.
> 
> Will edit for the smart lad.


Not everyone can appreciate your sarcastic humor Brute. Never doubt Randy Contour.

Also GTFO with saying Marquardt is better than Dan Henderson.


----------



## McQueen

Maybe at submission but thats about it. Still if Silva is gone i'd concider him the # 2 or 3 man in the Division.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Who's Randy ConTour


----------



## El Conquistador

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not everyone can appreciate your sarcastic humor Brute. Never doubt Randy Contour.
> 
> Also GTFO with saying Marquardt is better than Dan Henderson.


:lmao

Yeah, Randy looked good but he's just physically over-matched size wise in the HW division. Might be time for 'Contour' to move down.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

McQueen said:


> Maybe at submission but thats about it. Still if Silva is gone i'd concider him the # 2 or 3 man in the Division.


Marquardt has better submission offense but Henderson's only career submission losses have come against guys named Nogueira or a guy that trains with the Nogueira's and Marquardt's submissions certainly aren't that good. Don't get me wrong, Marquardt is a one of the best Middleweight fighters in the world but he's still not better than Dan Henderson and I still think Silva would destroy him in a rematch.

I dunno, I just can't get behind Marquardt. His biggest improvement has been his striking but his striking still isn't anywhere close to Silva's. Beating Maia was a big win but he didn't really prove much considering it was a 27 second fight. Plus I hold it against him that he said he would kick Silva's "butt" instead of "ass".


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> I've got no interest in Marquardt/Silva 2. Would much rather see Henderson/Silva 2.


I'd much rather Marquardt/Anderson then Hendo. Nate owns Hendo in pretty much every department. Best human MW in the world. 



Bruiser Blasko said:


> Nog vs. Couture is my FOTY, so far.
> 
> Fantastic fight, everything MMA is about.


A top quality fight and I was pumped for it but I'd have to give FOTY to Guida/Sanchez.




Myers said:


> I would like to have seen a real Maia/Marquardt fight though.


You did. If Maia didn't have enough intelligence to know Nate was gonna come banging early and chose to throw a head kick when equipped with mediocre striking, then he's not the fighter people thought him to be. Nate would own him again.



SteveMania said:


> It's amazing how Jardine can take shots from Chuck and Rampage full tilt and then get cracked by Thiago, Houston, and Wand like it's the first time he's ever been in a fight.


Jardine has to be the most unpredictable fighter in MMA history!



AMPLine4Life said:


> Also GTFO with saying Marquardt is better than Dan Henderson.


I'm seconding the Nate>>Hendo movement.


----------



## -Mystery-

I don't know about most, but I thought last night was probably the most enjoyable PPV of the year outside of 100.


----------



## SteveMania

Marquardt continues to prove how ridiculously underrated he is. He isn't your typical striker, he's extremely versatile on top of being explosive (he fires that right hand quicker than most people can jab), and more importantly, he's a smart fighter.

Silva/Hendo isn't as compelling to me because we all know that Hendo will eventually go gangbusters and keep the takedown on the backburner. While I wouldn't venture to go outside of the first outcome, I'm more interested in Silva/Marquardt II right now.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MITB said:


> I'd much rather Marquardt/Anderson then Hendo. *Nate owns Hendo in pretty much every department*. Best human MW in the world.


Explain.

Marquardt has better submissions but he's not catching Henderson with anything off his back so really his submissions are useless. Henderson is a much better wrestler. Marquardt is a better technical striker but Henderson's chin is legendary. Henderson has more power. Nate's chin is decent. I mean, Nate could beat Henderson and it wouldn't shock me because he's really good. I just think too many people think Nate is the greatest fighter ever now because he beat a guy who can't strike in 27 seconds. 

Silva would probably beat them both again because he's the most awesome fighter in the world and Marquardt thinks he's a striker while Henderson likes to strike too much. At least with Henderson he has the wrestling tools to takedown Silva and the chin to eat some punches. Marquardt would try to stand with Silva and just get murdered.


----------



## WillTheBloody

-Mystery- said:


> I don't know about most, but I thought last night was probably the most enjoyable PPV of the year outside of 100.


I actually enjoyed it a little more than 100, which makes it my favorite show this year.

Also, like a lot of other people, I've got Couture/Nogueira as my #2 FOTY, just behind Sanchez/Guida.


----------



## bruteshot74

-Mystery- said:


> I don't know about most, but I thought last night was probably the most enjoyable PPV of the year outside of 100.


I agree, it was a great event through out. Lots of quick finishes to so we got to see some quick prelim fights as well.

I was gone so am not going to read through thread but just read that KING MO murdered Mark Kerr :hb


----------



## McQueen

AMPLine4Life said:


> Marquardt has better submission offense but Henderson's only career submission losses have come against guys named Nogueira or a guy that trains with the Nogueira's and Marquardt's submissions certainly aren't that good. Don't get me wrong, Marquardt is a one of the best Middleweight fighters in the world but he's still not better than Dan Henderson and I still think Silva would destroy him in a rematch.
> 
> I dunno, I just can't get behind Marquardt. His biggest improvement has been his striking but his striking still isn't anywhere close to Silva's. Beating Maia was a big win but he didn't really prove much considering it was a 27 second fight. Plus I hold it against him that he said he would kick Silva's "butt" instead of "ass".


I was talking about Marquardt being the #2 or 3 man in the division now not Hendo. Be interesting to see how Franklin/Belfort effects MW Division though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

McQueen said:


> I was talking about Marquardt being the #2 or 3 man in the division now not Hendo. Be interesting to see how Franklin/Belfort effects MW Division though.


I got that. I was more addressing your point about Marquardt having better submissions and then rambling on like I always do. I think Marquardt is the #3 Middleweight right now (behind Hendo and Silva) but that's just me.

Franklin/Belfort just needs to be at Middleweight instead of a catchweight fight. I know Franklin wants to stay at 205 but if Silva is done with Middleweight division then Franklin might as well drop back down. Obviously if Belfort beats Franklin then everyone is going to say he deserves a title shot.


----------



## McQueen

I was implying that if Silva is done with MW (since no one knows what goes on in Anderson's mind) that Marquardt could now be concidered the #2 man behind Hendo. I might not have wrote that down though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Just got done watching UFC 102 and I really enjoyed the event. Marquardt showed great sportsmanship by not landing a second punch when he knew Maia was out of it. Couture/Nogueira was one hell of a fight. Couture is great, the fact that he is 46 really doesn't matter as he still can put on a hell of a fight. Great win for Minotauro. Lost points for betting on the Natural, but regardless the fight was entertaining.


----------



## T-C

I love Minotauro Nogueira. Great fight, and it's my fight of the year anyway. Guida/Sanchez was more action packed but Nog/Randy was more of what MMA is all about to me and it had more meaning to it. Great fight to top of a very good card.


----------



## SteveMania

As good as Nog looked, he's still not same fighter that used to trash anyone and everyone regardless of size, despite how much his fans would like to think so based on last night's results.

He can't take the same punishment that he used to, his recovery time isn't nearly as good, his speed has dropped off considerably, and his own reaction time has diminished, as well. He was just the more dangerous fighter to begin with, and he's a bit younger.

I picked Randy to win based on Nog's last outing (and even the Sylvia/Herring fights were clear indications of a decline) along with Couture's seeming agelessness. Although prime vs. prime, I always felt Nog would have prevailed handily anyway.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> Explain.
> 
> Marquardt has better submissions but he's not catching Henderson with anything off his back so really his submissions are useless. Henderson is a much better wrestler. Marquardt is a better technical striker but Henderson's chin is legendary. Henderson has more power. Nate's chin is decent. I mean, Nate could beat Henderson and it wouldn't shock me because he's really good. I just think too many people think Nate is the greatest fighter ever now because he beat a guy who can't strike in 27 seconds.
> 
> Silva would probably beat them both again because he's the most awesome fighter in the world and Marquardt thinks he's a striker while Henderson likes to strike too much. At least with Henderson he has the wrestling tools to takedown Silva and the chin to eat some punches. Marquardt would try to stand with Silva and just get murdered.


I've always been a fan of Marquardt and while the other nights result may have others jumping on the bandwagon, I've been on it for a long time. I had him (T)KOing Maia in my predictions, so I wasn't overly suprised.

Decision Dan just doesn't interest me in any way. I'd hardly call Nate's submissions useless in a potential fight. The whole "Hendo's only been subbed by Nog BJJ" is irrelevant when you consider Anderson Silva is a mediocre submission artist at best. Only 2 of Silva's 25 career wins have been by sub and even the Lutter one is debateable whether it was from the choke or the strikes - leaving Hendo on an island as the only man cleanly subbed by Silva. Point being - Marquardt is a better wrestler and submission artist than Silva, so if Silva can manouvre Hedno for a sub, Nate can to.

It's a given Hendo's the better wrestler but Nate's no slouch. Even if Dan does take him down, I can't see him doing anything there. Besides, he prefers to stand in hope of landing that concrete right fist and he's become pretty one-dimensional over his last few fights.

Dan does have a legendary chin but I'd say Nate's was better than decent. Silva is the only man to TKO him and I wouldn't say he displayed a dodgy chin in that fight and I can't remember anyone else rocking him.

Add these elements to the fact Nate trains with the best camp in MMA and I'd back him against any MW in the world not called Anderson Silva.

Worst case scenario is Nate wins by decision, picking him apart in the stand-up.

Although, I think, ultimately, Silva would beat either man, I feel Nate would offer a better fight. Especially in light of the fact that he has evolved since the Silva fight, whereas Hendo is exactly the same.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MITB said:


> Decision Dan just doesn't interest me in any way. I'd hardly call Nate's submissions useless in a potential fight. The whole "Hendo's only been subbed by Nog BJJ" is irrelevant when you consider Anderson Silva is a mediocre submission artist at best. Only 2 of Silva's 25 career wins have been by sub and even the Lutter one is debateable whether it was from the choke or the strikes - leaving Hendo on an island as the only man cleanly subbed by Silva. Point being - Marquardt is a better wrestler and submission artist than Silva, so if Silva can manouvre Hedno for a sub, Nate can to.


Totally discrediting Silva's jiu-jitsu. Nate has fine submissions but chances are, he's going to be on his back if the fight hits the ground and sorry but he's not good enough off his back to submit Henderson. If Nate can get on top of Henderson and rock him then sure, he can submit him. It's not like Silva just submitted Henderson with some beautiful jiu-jitsu technique, he had him flustered first. Also, Silva out wrestled Marquardt in their fight.



> It's a given Hendo's the better wrestler but Nate's no slouch. Even if Dan does take him down, I can't see him doing anything there. Besides, he prefers to stand in hope of landing that concrete right fist and he's become pretty one-dimensional over his last few fights.


He doesn't need to do anything there, that's why I favor him. IF (and it's a big if with Henderson because he does love to brawl) he decides to put Nate on his back, he'll be able to and as I said, Nate isn't slick enough off his back to catch someone as experienced as Henderson. You're confusing "one dimensional" with "good strategy" especially in the Bisping and Palhares fights. 



> Dan does have a legendary chin but I'd say Nate's was better than decent. Silva is the only man to TKO him and I wouldn't say he displayed a dodgy chin in that fight and I can't remember anyone else rocking him.


Thales Leites dropped him with a right hand in their fight. Silva hit Nate with like 3 shots in their fight. A jumping knee that caught more body than anything, a straight left that rocked him, and a right hand on the ground that flash KO'd him and led to the finish. So it's not like Nate ate a bunch of solid punches and finally went down. 



> Add these elements to the fact Nate trains with the best camp in MMA and I'd back him against any MW in the world not called Anderson Silva.
> 
> Worst case scenario is Nate wins by decision, picking him apart in the stand-up.
> 
> Although, I think, ultimately, Silva would beat either man, I feel Nate would offer a better fight. Especially in light of the fact that he has evolved since the Silva fight, whereas Hendo is exactly the same.


Too caught up in the camp thing, it really doesn't matter when you're talking about top level fighters. 

That's really the best case scenario for Nate. Worst case is Henderson decides to take him down and lay on him for 15 minutes.

I know Nate has improved since the last Silva fight, I've said that as well. But all his improvements have been in the stand up department and he's not beating Anderson Silva in a striking contest. At least with Henderson there is the fact that his chin is legendary and that he could put Silva on the ground if he wants to. He just likes to brawl too much, which is why I favor Silva in the rematch. With Nate, I just don't see how he beats Silva.


----------



## SteveMania

It should also be said that Hendo cut his teeth against guys that (on paper) should have never been able to outwrestle him (i.e. Yuki Kondo). Win, lose or draw, I'll always be a big Hendo supporter and root for him against anyone, but I'll be the first to tell you that his wrestling within the confines of MMA is highly overrated because he'll sparingly ditch a grinding wrestling match in favor of overcommitting to the cinder in his right hand. He does it all too often to be considered a mortal lock, especially against a stud like Marquardt.

Hendo is almost always content to get right hand-happy, which would make it a very winnable fight for Marquardt, who in addition to possessing skills everywhere, is also an intelligent fighter which goes a long way against a guy like Hendo.

It's a great fight and I'd love to see it, but anyone thinking Hendo would have his way with Marquardt - especially given his past against inferior wrestlers - is grasping at straws.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Meh. Not saying Henderson would have his way against Marquardt (I've admitted Marquardt could win and it wouldn't shock me because he is damn good.) I just favor Henderson in the fight because of reasons already listed. I also think Henderson has fought a lot smarter in his past few fights. If it's a striking contest, Nate will pick apart Hendo unless Hendo lands the big right hand. If Henderson fights smart then he'd clinch with Nate, put him on his back, and grind him out.

Blah. I think I'm just most upset about all the fickleness. Henderson KO's Bisping and everyone thinks he deserves a title shot. Marquardt KO's Maia and all of sudden Henderson should be pushed aside so Marquardt can fight Silva. If Belfort beats Franklin then everyone will say Belfort should fight Silva. I agree with Ed Soares, just let Henderson and Marquardt fight for the right to get murdered by Silva and that will settle everything.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> I agree with Ed Soares, just let Henderson and Marquardt fight for the right to get murdered by Silva and that will settle everything.


I think this is where we all agree.


----------



## Overrated

Training with top camps doesnt make you win just ask jardine :lmao

Id favour Hendo against Nate because of the same reasons AMP listed. Hopefully the rumors are true and they book the fight for 105 as it would be a great fight.


----------



## SteveMania

Overrated said:


> Training with top camps doesnt make you win just ask jardine :lmao



His chandelier chin and 'unorthodox' striking style, in other words completely shitty technique, is what does him in. His wins over Chuck (a tailored counter-striker), Griffin (who can't punch his way out of a wet paper sack), and going the distance with Vera (who morphed into a counter-striker) come with reason: two of the aforementioned fighters don't typically push the action and one is the very definition of a pillow puncher with a glass chin.

If he'd actually learn how to throw punches from angles that wouldn't leave his jaw hanging out there for counters on the inside, he wouldn't get laid out nearly as often. A lot of guys can do all the technical things wrong and make it work for them because of unique physical gifts. Jardine is not one of those guys.


----------



## Myers

They should make Bisping vs Maia instead of Kang, as long as Maia is ok to fight by then. I am just not looking forward to Kang/Bisping as the co-main event.

I am going to 104 in Los Angeles, it is a little dissapointing that Cain is now facing Rothwell instead of Carwin. The main event should be interesting though.

I think Thiago was underated as a fighter going into the Jardine fight. IMO I would consider him #2 in the LHW division. I think his skills and power exceed those of both Rampage and Rashad. He is knocking everyone out with ease and we saw in the houston alexander fight he can take the hard punches. It is tough to say that Jardine has a glass jaw because he has been kncked out by only Alexander and W. Silva, and at the same time he stood and banged with liddell and Rampage. Thiago left him lifeless after the one punch on the ground after getting rocked.

Henderson will destroy Nate, Marquardt won't have an answer for his striking or wrestling.


----------



## -Mystery-

Thiago number #2 in that division over the likes of Silva and Rampage? Not a chance. He needs to do a lot more than just beat Keith Jardine to be considered number 2 in that division. I wouldn't mind seeing him fight Griffin next though.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> They should make Bisping vs Maia instead of Kang, as long as Maia is ok to fight by then. I am just not looking forward to Kang/Bisping as the co-main event.
> 
> I am going to 104 in Los Angeles, it is a little dissapointing that Cain is now facing Rothwell instead of Carwin. The main event should be interesting though.
> 
> I think Thiago was underated as a fighter going into the Jardine fight. IMO I would consider him #2 in the LHW division. I think his skills and power exceed those of both Rampage and Rashad. He is knocking everyone out with ease and we saw in the houston alexander fight he can take the hard punches. It is tough to say that Jardine has a glass jaw because he has been kncked out by only Alexander and W. Silva, and at the same time he stood and banged with liddell and Rampage. Thiago left him lifeless after the one punch on the ground after getting rocked.
> 
> Henderson will destroy Nate, Marquardt won't have an answer for his striking or wrestling.


Thiago had been massively overrated before his loss to Machida but i agree he was underrated somewhat before 102. However to say he's the #2 LHW in the UFC is absurd.


Marquardt/Henderson is honestly too close to call for mine. Not that i like sitting on the fence or anything but they're both very skilled fighters and its unfortunate for the both of them that their careers coincided with Silva's.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah, I'm going to follow along. No way is Thiago number two in the LHW division.


----------



## MITB

Myers said:


> I think Thiago was underated as a fighter going into the Jardine fight. IMO I would consider him #2 in the LHW division. I think his skills and power exceed those of both Rampage and Rashad. He is knocking everyone out with ease and we saw in the houston alexander fight he can take the hard punches. It is tough to say that Jardine has a glass jaw because he has been kncked out by only Alexander and W. Silva, and at the same time he stood and banged with liddell and Rampage. Thiago left him lifeless after the one punch on the ground after getting rocked.
> 
> Henderson will destroy Nate, Marquardt won't have an answer for his striking or wrestling.


Thiago Silva has bounced back nicely from a mauling by Machida but how on earth does that put him at #2? There's no way, with Jardine as the biggest scalp on your CV (resume for my yankee pals) by a mile, he can be considered above the likes of Rampage, Evans or Anderson Silva and maybe even Griffin and Shogun.

Hendo/Nate is a close call and although I favour Marquardt, it's frivolous to suggest either man would "destroy" the other.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> It is tough to say that Jardine has a glass jaw because he has been kncked out by only Alexander and W. Silva, and at the same time he stood and banged with liddell and Rampage.



Therein lies the anomaly.

How Chuck and Rampage were unable to put a dent on Jardine's beard, yet the moment he got bludgeoned by Wand, Silva and Alexander it was nap time, is beyond me.

But aside from that oddity, no, Jardine doesn't have a sturdy jaw. When a guy has six losses and four of them are by KO, mind you not TKOs but eyes in the back of the head and stiff as a board lights out KOs, he's got a suspect jaw. When all four of those were in the first round the questions get deeper. When you see that the first one was a six second KO by Wiuff, it should be clear to anyone but a ********* that the guy just doesn't have that great a chin.

Also I can understand why some might experience fellates after watching Thiago plunk Jardine, Houston and Mendes in spectacular fashion, but he isn't number two in the division, not by a long shot.

We aren't far removed from when he was handily raped by the only top shelf opponent he ever fought and on top of dispatching everyone else thrown at him, his chin appears to be suspect and his typical three-step Chute Boxe plod for footwork is a recipe for disaster against anyone able to effectively provide angles. He has an obvious aptitude for striking, power and some effective, albeit violent, GnP from the guard, although I won't consider him anything more than a burgeoning fighter on the cusp of entering the fray at 205.


----------



## Myers

That's why I said it was my opinion, he obviously needs to beat one of the top contenders and I believe he has the advantage over the most of the light heavyweights ( I am not counting A. Silva because it is still uncertain if he will return to 205). 



> Hendo/Nate is a close call and although I favour Marquardt, it's frivolous to suggest either man would "destroy" the other.


When I say "Henderson will destroy Marquardt", I am predicting that Henderson will control the fight and Marquardt will be out wrestled and out striked. I didn't literally mean that Dan would destroy him, it would be frivolous to think I meant it that way.


----------



## MITB

Myers said:


> That's why I said it was my opinion, he obviously needs to beat one of the top contenders and I believe he has the advantage over the most of the light heavyweights ( I am not counting A. Silva because it is still uncertain if he will return to 205).
> 
> When I say "Henderson will destroy Marquardt", I am predicting that Henderson will control the fight and Marquardt will be out wrestled and out striked. I didn't literally mean that Dan would destroy him, it would be frivolous to think I meant it that way.


Even if you don't include Anderson Silva (which you should), I still don't get why you give him the edge over Rampage and Evans?

If you're gonna throw a comment like "Henderson will destroy Marquardt" around so very frivolously, without the explanation you just provided, what's a man to think?

Oh and by your use of frivolous it's clear you're not 100% on what it means.



EDIT - Some of you may know this but I've only just picked it up.



> Undefeated UFC light heavyweight Jon Jones is the latest fighter to join Team Jackson's in Albuquerque, N.M., headed by highly sought after trainer Greg Jackson.
> 
> Jackson told MMAWeekly.com content partner Tapout Radio, "Jon Jones has joined our team and he's out here training. He's just a pleasure to work with. He's incredibly creative. That he's got so far with his creativity is amazing."


Great for Jones. An up-and-comer could learn a lot from that camp. LHW division beware!


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> That's why I said it was my opinion, *he obviously needs to beat one of the top contenders* and I believe he has the advantage over the most of the light heavyweights ( I am not counting A. Silva because it is still uncertain if he will return to 205).
> 
> 
> 
> When I say "Henderson will destroy Marquardt", I am predicting that Henderson will control the fight and Marquardt will be out wrestled and out striked. I didn't literally mean that Dan would destroy him, it would be frivolous to think I meant it that way.


then how can you consider him #2 if you also think he needs to beat a top contender?  Honestly i'd put Evans, Rampage, Shogun, Silva and Griffin ahead of him currently. A fight against Griffin would be a good test to see where he's at and also where Griffin is at.

if you don't explain it then how are we supposed to know what you mean?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I lol'd more at Thiago Silva having more power than Rampage.

Also, we didn't see in the Houston Alexander fight that he can take hard punches because Houston never hit him with a good shot. He caught him with a jab and barely hit him with a winging right hand. He certainly didn't hit him in the clinch with punches or knees like he did against Jardine and Sakara. If anything Silva's chin is suspect because he got dropped by an Antonio Mendes headkick that he blocked (although that might say more about Mendes' power than Silva's chin) and Machida dropped him twice before turning his lights out.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> When I say "Henderson will destroy Marquardt", I am predicting that Henderson will control the fight and Marquardt will be out wrestled and out striked. I didn't literally mean that Dan would destroy him, it would be frivolous to think I meant it that way.



And how often have we seen Hendo focus mainly on tossing guys around like it's the '92 Barcelona trials all over again? Like James Thompson has a propensity to throw wild haymakers out of range with his chin stationed upright, like Gonzaga looks for the back door when the fight isn't going his way (although I know what it's like having a broken nose as the case was with Couture, not fun although also not a testament of heart), Hendo has acclimated to winging right hands while often abandoning his bread and butter, that being his world-class Greco skills.

In terms of sound economical striking, fucking A Marquardt has a great shot of outpointing Hendo (because he isn't likely to put a dent on that mug). He has a long decent jab, an overhand that he can whip out faster than most guys' crosses, doesn't paw like a neophyte, better footwork and his striking repertoire is more extensive. There's absolutely no reason to believe that Marquardt can't find success banking on Hendo's striking deficiencies with his own pristine skills.

That all said, I'd still probably give Hendo a slight advantage overall and I'd root for him heavily, even though I firmly believe it's a toss up. Depending on how Hendo plays his hand, who knows, maybe we'll see the right hand-happy neurosis play as an afterthought. Highly doubtful though.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Just saw the suspensions listing for 102 and it's kinda funny that more guys were hurt leading up to fights than in the fights themselves. Training must be a motha.


----------



## El Conquistador

I love T. Silva, too. He's always been my guy, even when he got KTFO by Machida.

I'd say at this point my LHW rankings would look like this (UFC only):

1. Lyoto Machida
2. A. Silva
3. Rampage Jackson
4. Rashad Evans
5. Shogun Rua
6. Thiago Silva

He's on the verge of becoming something special. I don't see any shame in his loss to Machida but he's not top level yet.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

1. Lyoto Machida
2. Rampage Jackson
3. Shogun Rua
4. A.Silva
5. Rashad Evans
6. Thiago Silva

^ I see it more like this really.

I know I moaned like a bitch about it last month, but 104 is starting to interest me. Machida/Shogun feels more appealing to me than it has and I'm also really looking forward to the Valasques/Rothwell fight.


----------



## MITB

Ok, seeing as we are picking our top contenders at 205, I'd go with...

1. Lyoto Machida
2. Rampage Jackson
3. Rashad Evans
4. A.Silva
5. Shogun Rua
6. Thiago Silva
7. Forrest Griffin


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

7. Forrest Griffin
8. *Jon 'Bones' Jones!!!!!!!*


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm really not sure if I could rank Thiago higher than Griffin. It's a toss up, I guess. I mean Thiago looked great against Keith Jardine (not a huge accomplishment, if you ask me) and Griffin did get dominated, but against the best fighter in the world. This is probably why Thiago and Griffin need to fight next.


----------



## Dark Church

1. Machida
2. Rampage
3. Rashad Evans
4. Rich Franklin (how is everyone leaving him off)
5. Anderson Silva (would be higher if he was fully commited to 205)
6. Shogun
7. Forrest Griffin
8. Thiago Silva

I also have a theory that UFC has a TV deal with FOX. I was playing the UFC game online last night and there was an add for Sons Of Amarchy in the Octagon. It could be nothing but since Dana practically confirmed a new TV deal my guess is FOX now.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Dark Church said:


> 1. Machida
> 2. Rampage
> 3. Rashad Evans
> *4. Rich Franklin (how is everyone leaving him off)*
> 5. Anderson Silva (would be higher if he was fully commited to 205)
> 6. Shogun
> 7. Forrest Griffin
> 8. Thiago Silva
> 
> I also have a theory that UFC has a TV deal with FOX. I was playing the UFC game online last night and there was an add for Sons Of Amarchy in the Octagon. It could be nothing but since Dana practically confirmed a new TV deal my guess is FOX now.


Has he even had a fight at 205 yet?


----------



## Dark Church

Matt Hamill and Wanderlei were LHW bouts because LHW is 186-205 so 190 or 195 are not catchweight they are LHW bouts. Hamill was the only 205 bout though.


----------



## Overrated

Ye but Hendo beat him at 205. I wouldent have him in my top 5.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Agreed^

Bonnar would beat Franklin [/joke]


----------



## -Mystery-

A case could be made for Franklin as 5th in the divison because lets face it, after we get past Machida, Rampage, and Silva it's sort of hazy.


----------



## Foxy182

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/09/02/amir-sadollah-vs-phil-baroni-set-for-ufc-106/



> UFC 106 just keeps getting better and better with the recent addition of a welterweight bout between Amir Sadollah and Phil Baroni.
> 
> The news of the bout was recently verified by Inside Fights through sources close to both camps.
> 
> UFC 106 is scheduled for November 21 from Las Vegas.
> 
> Sadollah, the 170 pound winner of the seventh season of The Ultimate Fighter, had been force to withdraw from couple of previous match-ups in the UFC due to injuries, before most recently being TKO’d in the first round by Johny Hendricks during UFC 101.
> 
> Baroni sports a career record of 13-11, with a UFC record of 3-5. He recently put together three consecutive wins in smaller promotions before being defeated via decision by Joe Riggs in his last trip to the cage at Strikeforce: Lawler vs. Shields in June.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Nice ^ I think he should beat baroni.


----------



## El Conquistador

Chrisp_Morg said:


> 1. Lyoto Machida
> 2. Rampage Jackson
> 3. Shogun Rua
> 4. A.Silva
> 5. Rashad Evans
> 6. Thiago Silva
> 
> ^ I see it more like this really.
> 
> I know I moaned like a bitch about it last month, but 104 is starting to interest me. Machida/Shogun feels more appealing to me than it has and I'm also really looking forward to the Valasques/Rothwell fight.


lol @ Shogun being higher than Anderson & Rashad.

Rua will get tooled by Machida. His aggressiveness is going to bite him in the ass. His offense is the perfect formula for a loss against Machida.



MITB said:


> Ok, seeing as we are picking our top contenders at 205, I'd go with...
> 
> 1. Lyoto Machida
> 2. Rampage Jackson
> 3. Rashad Evans
> 4. A.Silva
> 5. Shogun Rua
> 6. Thiago Silva
> 7. Forrest Griffin


I could see interchanging Silva & Rampage for two and three. I agree with this list for the most part though I wouldn't have Rashad that high (I <3 Rashad btw).



Dark Church said:


> 1. Machida
> 2. Rampage
> 3. Rashad Evans
> 4. Rich Franklin (how is everyone leaving him off)
> 5. Anderson Silva (would be higher if he was fully commited to 205)
> 6. Shogun
> 7. Forrest Griffin
> 8. Thiago Silva
> 
> I also have a theory that UFC has a TV deal with FOX. I was playing the UFC game online last night and there was an add for Sons Of Amarchy in the Octagon. It could be nothing but since Dana practically confirmed a new TV deal my guess is FOX now.


Rich Franklin? Really? 

------------------------

Interesting stuff. Subjectiveness ftw


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'm not big on rankings but how the hell can Rich Franklin be higher than Anderson Silva on any rankings list in any weight class? 

Here's my list since I'm not one to pick at others without giving something back. I put no stock in them:

1. Machida
2. Rampage
3. Anderson Silva
4. Evans
5. Shogun
6. Forrest
7. Franklin
8. Thiago Silva
9. Vera, Jardine, Cane, Hamill, Jones, I dunno, take your pick.
10. CHUCK "THE ICEMAN" LIDDELL


----------



## peers

I'm sitting here, completely dumbfounded as to why people are ranking anyone other than Lyoto Machida higher than Anderson fucking Silva.

I think he'd destroy absolutely anybody except Lyoto (I have no clue how that match would go). The only one that would be close apart from him is probably Rampage (and my heart says Rua, though we'll see about that after he fights Machida). Though I still see Anderson knocking out Rampage wherever the fuck he pleases (and I'd like to see the new Rampage work in the clinch with someone deadly).

Since liddell is out for now...

1. Machida
2. Anderson Silva
3. Rampage
4. Rua (might very possibly take Page's place. GIVE US THIS FIGHT!)
5. Rashad
6. Forrest (probably interchangeable with Rashad. I'd like to see a rematch)
7. Franklin
8. Tito Ortiz/Thiago Silva (I think Ortiz should take this, but not until I see him fight again)
9. Jardine
10. Not really sure. Vera? Though hopefully Jon Jones will take this very soon.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I really don't see how you can put Silva any higher than 8th. I mean, his career wins are over Jardine, and Irvin. He's still has to prove it with a strong, quality win.

Keith Jardine is not that win.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> lol @ Shogun being higher than Anderson & Rashad.
> 
> Rua will get tooled by Machida. His aggressiveness is going to bite him in the ass. His offense is the perfect formula for a loss against Machida.


My logic being Rampage is the #1 contender, Shogun is having the title shot so he should be up there.

Do I think Anderson Silva is a better fighter? Yes but he's only really faced Forrest and James Irvin- Unless all of his middleweight bouts count in the LHW division all of a sudden (Which if they do they shouldn't imo).


----------



## AMPLine4Life

peers said:


> I'm sitting here, completely dumbfounded as to why people are ranking anyone other than Lyoto Machida higher than Anderson fucking Silva.


It really depends on how you rank on. I think Silva would handle Jackson (Griffin was able to win a striking contest with Jackson so Silva shouldn't have too much trouble) but fact is, Silva only has two wins at Light Heavyweight while Jackson only has one questionable loss. If you want to give Silva Light Heavyweight wins over Franklin and Henderson as well that's fine and just for arguments sakes:

Silva Wins: Franklin (when Franklin was the top UFC Middleweight), Franklin (Franklin was the #2 Middleweight), Henderson (coming off a loss to Jackson), Irvin (who cares), Griffin (coming off a loss to Evans)

vs.

Jackson Wins: Eastman (who cares), Liddell (when Liddell was the top UFC Light Heavyweight), Henderson (coming off a win over Silva), Silva (coming off a win over Jardine), Jardine (coming off a win over Vera)

In that sense, it's pretty easy to see why people would rank Jackson above Silva and if you really wanted to, you could make a case for Evans over Silva and I wouldn't argue.

But seriously, it's rankings. This is why I only point out when a fighter is considered the best in the division or if he's "a legit top 10 fighter" and why I don't bother submitting a list on 411. We can all agree that Machida is the #1 Light Heavyweight and Jackson, Evans, Silva, Griffin, Silva, and Franklin are legit top 10 Light Heavyweights no matter what order they're in.


----------



## El Conquistador

^^
Amen to that last paragraph. I couldn't have worded it any better myself.


----------



## SteveMania

LOL at arguing over rankings.

But just to simplify, most MMA publications traditionally use a 'what have you done lately' premise. Not atrophied on skill, or 'fighter A (ranked number eight) can beat fighter B (ranked number two)'.

Paulo Thiago was thrust into the Top 10 not because he's a world-beater or an incredibly gifted fighter, but because defeating Josh Koscheck (then perennial Top 5er) would pit anyone into the fray (unless the win is disputed, re: Leites was ranked following his win over Marquardt). He was ranked over the likes of Condit, Swick, Kampmann and Hughes just to name a few, but would you favor him over any of the former? Probably not.

Fitch's win over Thiago bumps him out of the Top 10, but that's entirely subjective anyway which is exactly why arguing over rankings is for the severe mental deficient.


----------



## Myers

I apologize for starting all this rankings talk, I leave one day and we get everyone's top ten fighters. 

I went to the UFC 104 press confrence yesterday, it was crazy. Lyoto and shogun did an interview together on the radio here in Los Angeles. They mostly talked about training for the fight and enjoying the three days here. Shogun is +400 so I might have to make a bet just for the odds.

I am now also going to 106 in Vegas since since my 24th birthday is on the 20th of november.


----------



## MITB

At least discussing out top LHW's put some life back into this thread - which has been pretty slow lately. Good thing is we, for the most part, are capable of a sensible and rationale agrument about a topic as subjective as rankings.

All good fun for me.


----------



## Foxy182

http://www.fightersonlymagazine.co.uk/news/viewarticle.php?id=3029



> Rogerio Nogueira (17-3) - a light-heavyweight fighter who fought for PRIDE FC in the past - is about to sign up with UFC and will debut on November 14th at UFC 105 in Manchester, England.
> 
> “The UFC didn’t confirm yet (the contract) but Dana White welcomed me,” said the talented fighter at UFC 102 post-event conference. “I hope everything goes well here. I hope to do a good job and show good fights. It’s important for me being around here with my brother. If I’m here it will be an excellent opportunity for my career”.
> 
> According to sources close to “Lil Nog”, the Brazilian will make his debut for the organisation at UFC 105. Apparently the UFC also wants him to fight for the title as soon as possible.
> 
> Despite White’s recent words (“In the UFC, friends fight one another”), Minotaur [do not confuse with “Big Nog” Minotauro] is of the same mind as Anderson Silva, who said he won’t dispute the belt while Lyoto Machida is the holder of it.
> 
> “Lyoto is a great friend of mine. I never thought on facing him. He is my personal friend and we have trained together a lot of times. He has been representing for Brazil very well and I don’t see myself fighting him. It’s hard to say I would fight him for the belt,” he says.
> 
> As for the main event of UFC 102, in which the two legends Rodrigo Nogueira and Randy Couture put on a real three-round battle, the smaller Nogueira said his twin brother was better but went through some trouble along the way.
> 
> “The fight had ups and downs for Minotauro but he managed to overwhelm most of the time during the fight. He applied two knockdowns and caught Couture standing. He was in disadvantage some moments on the floor but reverted to the top-position and mounted on Couture,” is his analysis.
> 
> “Randy is a legend of the sport, an idol. He’s a man that everyone always wanted to fight with and gave the chance to my brother and showed off he is still one of the best”.
> 
> Lil’ Nog has wins over Alistair Overeem and Dan Henderson and has competed as a boxer for Brazil in the Pan-Am Games. There is no news yet on his debut opponent for UFC 105.


This has to happen would be sick to see Lil Nog live


----------



## Ronsterno1

The LHW division is so fucking stacked at the moment, with Lil Nog coming in yet more superfights can now happen, and with news Couture is dropping down, its the strongest division in the world in any promotion.


----------



## SteveMania

Zuffa have seized almost every meaningful top heavy 205er (sans Babalu, who they ironically cut, and Mousasi) like the plague. I don't think the division is as stacked as it was in the golden era, '03-'05, but it's more fruitful now that the best are all under one umbrella rather than half stateside and half in Japan, like we're currently seeing with the sparse amount of FWs either stateside competing in the WEC/KOTC, or scattered throughout Dream, Sengoku, Deep, Shooto, Cage Force, ZST, etc. Similarly, there are a lot more promising faces at LHW now than ever before and kudos to the UFC for spotting some of these young guns while they're in the infancy of their fighting careers.

Although I'd like to make one more closing point on rankings. As a fan, I've always felt that discussing rankings is nothing more than pundits provisioning numbers in the reductionist sense of the word. I think I can speak candid in that the only legitimate Top 10's around are promotional rankings, because unlike boxing, MMA doesn't have sanctioning bodies which transcend promotional groups.

Which takes me back to my initial point - I'd much rather discuss fighters and their capabilities and notions of their strengths, weaknesses, etc. rather than some silly number on some ultimately meaningless or non-existent ranking.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Lil Nog vs Randy? lol That would be fun.

Looks like my trip to Manchester just got a little more interesting


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Lil Nog vs Randy? lol That would be fun.
> 
> Looks like my trip to Manchester just got a little more interesting


Oh yes, 105 is looking up again. I was well disappointed when BJ/Sanchez was pulled but now if they get lil Nog fighting anyone more than a jobber.....woohooo!!

Too soon for Randy for 105 but I'd like to see Lil Nog take on Stephan Bonnar.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^HAHA I'd be one big bias ball of idiot for that fight.

I still want to see Bonnar/Jones vs Shogun after Machida kills him.

Edit just found this:


> Before Mauricio "Shogun" Rua has even had a chance to compete for the UFC light heavyweight championship on October 24th, he's already considering the possibility of moving up a weight class. Shogun recently stated that he would consider the move if the money were right.
> 
> Source: FightLine.com


May not get to see that Bonnar/Jones fight after all. I think he shouldn't do it imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Shogun as a heavyweight? Ugh....why?


----------



## MITB

Mikey Damage said:


> Shogun as a heavyweight? Ugh....why?


Less stacked.

Bar Lesnar, Carwin and possibly Velasquez, who's to fear? Couture holds no fear (at either weight class) and that's not dismissing him, just saying can't imagine many sweating him. Big Nog looked great against Randy but you can see why Shogun would fancy his chances in the stand-up. Mir is beatable, as is Cro Cop, Kongo, Herring, Gonzaga and Juinor dos Santos.

Easy get out compared to Rashad, Rampage, A. Silva, T. Silva, Griffin, Jardine, Cane, Franklin, Jones, lil Nog, Tito and possibly Hendo.


----------



## Foxy182

On BJ Penn's website they have a video of Penn and Dana and Dana says that Penn will fight on Dec 12th which is the 107 card so not only that fight is added to whats lookin to be another stacked card but also i guess the tv deal is not ready yet


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

MITB said:


> Less stacked.
> 
> Bar Lesnar, Carwin and possibly Velasquez, who's to fear? Couture holds no fear (at either weight class) and that's not dismissing him, just saying can't imagine many sweating him. Big Nog looked great against Randy but you can see why Shogun would fancy his chances in the stand-up. Mir is beatable, as is Cro Cop, Kongo, Herring, Gonzaga and Juinor dos Santos.
> 
> Easy get out compared to Rashad, Rampage, A. Silva, T. Silva, Griffin, Jardine, Cane, Franklin, Jones, lil Nog, Tito and possibly Hendo.


I really can't see Shogun beating Mir.


----------



## El Conquistador

Shogun would be a small heavyweight and I wouldn't see him fairing well considering size, strength, and raw athleticism is a big part of Lesnar's & Carwin's games. 

Isn't Shogun only 6'0 ft anyways? Sounds like an excuse for him to stay out of shape. More likely than not, he'll gas anyways. This UFC version of Shogun hasn't had any serious conditioning at all from what I've seen.


----------



## Rush

Chrisp_Morg said:


> ^HAHA I'd be one big bias ball of idiot for that fight.
> 
> I still want to see Bonnar/Jones vs Shogun after Machida kills him.


Shogun would murk Bonnar and Jones is still too green and raw to have a good shot at beating him. 



-Flex- said:


> Shogun would be a small heavyweight and I wouldn't see him fairing well considering size, strength, and raw athleticism is a big part of Lesnar's & Carwin's games.
> 
> Isn't Shogun only 6'0 ft anyways? Sounds like an excuse for him to stay out of shape. More likely than not, he'll gas anyways. This UFC version of Shogun hasn't had any serious conditioning at all from what I've seen.


injuries have impeeded Shogun a fair bit in his UFC run. As MITB said i can see him beating a large number of heavyweights but i agree that the bigger blokes like Lesnar & Carwin, who are able to use that size advantage well, would fuck his face up ala Mir @ 100.


----------



## SteveMania

People often forget that their first outing (Shogun/Coleman) took place at HW, although it didn't give us any glowing endorsement that Shogun is a potential world-beater there. He may want to reconsider because there's a great possibility, and by great I mean a mortal lock, that he gets taken down and subsequently mauled by any competent wrestler or aggressive top position chaser in the division. Also, Shogun relies heavily on his versatility and speed, something that could diminish considerably if he changes his diet (re: Werdum/Cigano).

A prime Shogun - and we got a glimpse of his technical improvement against Chuck - will give anyone at 205 fits, even Lyoto, despite appearing to have no major stains on his wardrobe of tricks. While Machida looks invincible right now, and for good reason: the guy is a stud, I think the key to beat Lyoto lies in gauging his timing, which in and of itself is much easier said than done. Even more so when 15 guys that have stepped inside the ring/cage have all suffered the same consequence.


----------



## MITB

^^^^ Rampage will beat Machida.

If think Jackson will pull a swerve, with everybody believing he's all about the stand-up (read: Boxing), he will revert to working in the clinch and monster slams.

Rampage FTW!


----------



## MITB

> 04/09/09 - UFC 105 tickets: Dates and pricesFighters Only has obtained the news UK fight fans have been waiting for - the date that tickets go on sale for UFC 105 in Manchester.
> 
> We can today exclusively reveal that tickets for the November 14th event will be made available to the public from Monday September 14th.
> 
> UFC Fight Club members can begin buying tickets from Friday September 11th, in an exclusive pre-sale starting at 10:00 am.
> 
> The following day, subscribers to the UFC newsletter can begin obtaining tickets. A password to access that sale will be circulated soon in a newsletter.
> 
> Tickets are prospectively priced at £40 for the upper tiers, running through £65, £85, £100 and £150 to a top price of £250 for floor seats.
> 
> The event is being held at the Manchester Evening News Arena, which played host to UFC 70: Nations Collide in 2007.
> 
> A main event has not yet been fixed for the event, but Michael Bisping, Dan Hardy, Paul Kelly and Denis Kang are all confirmed for the card.
> 
> And yesterday, Fighters Only was told by a Brazilian source that Rogerio Nogueira - twin brother of UFC heavyweight Rodrigo Nogueira - is set to make his UFC debut on the card.


Good news. Is it possible to use someone elses fight club membership???

Chrisp_Morg, you on this on what?


----------



## Overrated

Ill be getting the 40 quid ones cannot wait.


----------



## Foxy182

YES!!! £250 is how much i can spend on tickets floor seats here i come unless the bloody fight club members take them (Are there many fight club members in the uk since we get like 2 shows a year)


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

MITB said:


> Good news. Is it possible to use someone elses fight club membership???
> 
> Chrisp_Morg, you on this on what?


Deffo going, don't have a membership though and I can't seem to find a way to sign up on the website. (The latter is probably me being a muppet though)

**edit** Gay! Found it you have to pay. 




stylesclash2006 said:


> YES!!! £250 is how much i can spend on tickets floor seats here i come unless the bloody fight club members take them (Are there many fight club members in the uk since we get like 2 shows a year)



I reakon I've about £100 budget for seats. For my birthday my mother was going to pay for me to meet some friends in thailand, but I told her I'd rather go to UFC 105 8*D

So buying a Pride F.C. T-shirt when I get there, that merch desk is going to get raped.


----------



## peers

Wish I had the money to go. Next time though... next time...

And by the way, when the ufc came to newcastle (ufc 80, rapid fire, bj penn vs joe daddy, awesome night of fights despite a so-so card), all the fight members actually purchased the low price tickets. The only ones left were the ones out of my price range (like over 100 pounds). So be quick and good luck!

It actually seems to be a recurring theme of the UFC coming to england with a whatever card, but it turning out to be a great night of fights. Hopefully this one keeps that streak alive.

Be sure to go to Joe Rogan's comedy show the night before, it's fun stuff, and a lot of the ufc fighters go to watch him. That's how I met BJ Penn and Eddie Bravo (marcus davis was there as well, and Michael bisping). They all just hang out after his show and talk. And with Joe and Eddie, you don't have to do the usual 'say hi and take a picture then leave' celeb protocol, they'll have a normal conversation with anyone. They really haven't let their 'fame' get to them. Very down to earth (and at the same time, they're on a completely different fucking planet). If you're making a weekend out of the ufc trip, be sure to go (esp since Joe's comedy has improved leaps and bounds).


----------



## Foxy182

DAMMIT 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...-Daley-will-face-Martin-Kampmann-instead.html



> MIKE SWICK is OUT of UFC 103 following a training accident suffered while sparring against Josh Koscheck.
> Kos swept the American — nicknamed 'Quick' — causing him to land on his head.
> 
> His injuries are not serious but we can reveal he will be unable to face Martin Kampmann on September 19.
> 
> Instead, rising British star Paul 'Semtex' Daley will step in to face the Dutchman on the televised card of the showpiece event, which airs live on ESPN.
> 
> Daley — who will be making his Octagon debut — told SunSport: "I got the call and I accepted. I came to the UFC to fight the best, and that's what I am going to do.
> 
> "Kampmann is on a roll with the UFC, but I will roll over him. Semtex is going to explode onto the UFC's welterweight scene at UFC 103."
> 
> The UFC's UK president Marshall Zelaznik added: "Semtex has come to the UFC with a lot of hype, a lot of ability and — as he's already proved — a lot of confidence.
> 
> "He was asked to step up and — real fighter that he is — he accepted right away.
> 
> "He's already done the UK proud by stepping up and I know he's going to go all out to do exactly the same at UFC 103.
> 
> "He has an attack-minded style and British fans will be able to see Paul make his debut against one of the best 170lbs fighters in the UK on ESPN."


----------



## SteveMania

I'm actually more interested in this fight because if anything else, Daley has great hands (better than Swick) with much improved takedown defense. Shields struggled at times with the takedown against Semtex and he's by great lengths a better wrestler than Kampmann.

With that said, Swick nor Kampmann nor Daley are championship material at this point and none of the above present any sort of interesting stylistic match-up for GSP, so I could care less which combination out of the above three are fighting.

I think Semtex has every bit as much of a chance against GSP as the others, which is to say none. Given Paul's decent takedown defense and far superior striking, I'm going to go out on a limb and say he KOs Kampmann, since this so-called 'kickboxing champ' can't figure out how to move his head or keep his hands up.


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Deffo going, don't have a membership though and I can't seem to find a way to sign up on the website. (The latter is probably me being a muppet though)
> 
> **edit** Gay! Found it you have to pay.
> 
> I reakon I've about £100 budget for seats. For my birthday my mother was going to pay for me to meet some friends in thailand, but I told her I'd rather go to UFC 105 8*D
> 
> So buying a Pride F.C. T-shirt when I get there, that merch desk is going to get raped.


£100 tickets is probably what I'm gonna go for. I'm email one of my pals who I think has a membership and see if he can get my tickets - don't wanna miss out and the £150+ tickets may be beyond my reach especially once I factor in travel, night out in Manchester and accomodation. 




peers said:


> Be sure to go to Joe Rogan's comedy show the night before, it's fun stuff, and a lot of the ufc fighters go to watch him. That's how I met BJ Penn and Eddie Bravo (marcus davis was there as well, and Michael bisping). They all just hang out after his show and talk. And with Joe and Eddie, you don't have to do the usual 'say hi and take a picture then leave' celeb protocol, they'll have a normal conversation with anyone. They really haven't let their 'fame' get to them. Very down to earth (and at the same time, they're on a completely different fucking planet). If you're making a weekend out of the ufc trip, be sure to go (esp since Joe's comedy has improved leaps and bounds).


Cheers for the recommendation, I'll have to keep an ear out for that.




SteveMania said:


> I'm actually more interested in this fight because if anything else, Daley has great hands (better than Swick) with much improved takedown defense. Shields struggled at times with the takedown against Semtex and he's by great lengths a better wrestler than Kampmann.
> 
> With that said, Swick nor Kampmann nor Daley are championship material at this point and none of the above present any sort of interesting stylistic match-up for GSP, so I could care less which combination out of the above three are fighting.
> 
> I think Semtex has every bit as much of a chance against GSP as the others, which is to say none. Given Paul's decent takedown defense and far superior striking, I'm going to go out on a limb and say he KOs Kampmann, since this so-called 'kickboxing champ' can't figure out how to move his head or keep his hands up.


It's a great point about Daley's wrestling in the Shields match and if he wants to take Kampmann down, he will do.

Kampmann is a mediocre fighter and I don't think Daley is much better - I favour Swick over the pair of them, in terms of personal preference and all round skill. Regardless, none of them pose any sort of threat to GSP.

Daley by 2nd round KO.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wish welterweight had some more credible challengers cause I'm dying to see GSP fight again. Just give Matt "the Great" Hughes the next title shot.


----------



## MITB

-Mystery- said:


> I wish welterweight had some more credible challengers cause I'm dying to see GSP fight again. Just give Matt "the Great" Hughes the next title shot.


Please don't. I can't stand Hughes, add to the fact he's washed up and GSP would destroy him and you have a recipe for disaster.

Jake Shields is the only WW I have any interest in seeing fight GSP because he's the only man I think who stands a chance.


----------



## -Mystery-

MITB said:


> Please don't. I can't stand Hughes, add to the fact he's washed up and GSP would destroy him and you have a recipe for disaster.
> 
> Jake Shields is the only WW I have any interest in seeing fight GSP because he's the only man I think who stands a chance.


Lets be honest, who wouldn't GSP destroy at this point? I only say Hughes cause he's probably the only guy under the UFC umbrella that could actually bring a fight to GSP.


----------



## MITB

-Mystery- said:


> Lets be honest, who wouldn't GSP destroy at this point? I only say Hughes cause he's probably the only guy under the UFC umbrella that could actually bring a fight to GSP.


That's a fair point about GSP destroying all but Hughes wouldn't bring any sort of fight.

I'd rather see Rumble, Kim or Larson>Hughes.


----------



## -Mystery-

MITB said:


> That's a fair point about GSP destroying all but Hughes wouldn't bring any sort of fight.
> 
> I'd rather see Rumble, Kim or Larson>Hughes.


I love Rumble, but I still think he's too green to put up any sort of fight against GSP. I do think he's gonna be a serious contender in that division though in a year to two years time. You can sort of say the same about the other two as well. Neither have really been tested against top contender's in the division. Still far too early for any of them to challenge against GSP.

I don't know, I just think Hughes could at least bring a fight to GSP assuming he comes into the fight 100% and has a good camp. He looked kinda iffy against Serra, but he was just coming off a torn ACL. I wouldn't mind seeing Hughes fight the winner of Trigg/Koscheck in January/February with the winner getting GSP.


----------



## MITB

-Mystery- said:


> I love Rumble, but I still think he's too green to put up any sort of fight against GSP. I do think he's gonna be a serious contender in that division though in a year to two years time. You can sort of say the same about the other two as well. Neither have really been tested against top contender's in the division. Still far too early for any of them to challenge against GSP.
> 
> I don't know, I just think Hughes could at least bring a fight to GSP assuming he comes into the fight 100% and has a good camp. He looked kinda iffy against Serra, but he was just coming off a torn ACL. I wouldn't mind seeing Hughes fight the winner of Trigg/Koscheck in January/February with the winner getting GSP.


Oh without doubt the 3 I named are all too green but I'd still have more interest in them fighting GSP>Hughes.

GSP fighting Kos or Trigg is still very blah. He needs to just pull an Anderosn Silva and step up a weight purely due to the lack of quality challengers.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> It's a great point about Daley's wrestling in the Shields match and if he wants to take Kampmann down, he will do.
> 
> Kampmann is a mediocre fighter and I don't think Daley is much better - I favour Swick over the pair of them, in terms of personal preference and all round skill. Regardless, none of them pose any sort of threat to GSP.
> 
> Daley by 2nd round KO.



Pretty much.

I've always found it odd that people praise Kampmann's striking when it's apparent that his kickboxing credentials consisted of winning local tournaments at the Dane titty bar.

He has no real head movement, almost always gets cracked good in each of his fights, not to mention doesn't have much zip on his punches and keeps his hands low. I think Daley has a developed enough takedown defense to shut Kampmann down, who can't wrestle anyway, and eventually sting him with some punches that put the Dane to sleep.

The only remote possibility Swick, Kampmann or Daley have against GSP is landing a massive shot right off jump street. Otherwise they all get taken down, grapplefucked for a few minutes, and finished.


----------



## -Mystery-

Big Nog wants Mir again in December. I say lets do it, screw Mir/Kongo.


----------



## Dark Church

I saw Gamer tonight and Keith Jardine was in it. Maybe he should focus on MMA rather than movies.


----------



## SteveMania

Jardine should glean some info on a hunky-dory retirement plan. If he keeps getting put out he'll be like Jimmy Ellis in a rocker.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> The only remote possibility Swick, Kampmann or Daley have against GSP is landing a massive shot right off jump street. Otherwise they all get taken down, grapplefucked for a few minutes, and finished.


It's arguable that only really Daley has the power to rock GSP.




-Mystery- said:


> Big Nog wants Mir again in December. I say lets do it, screw Mir/Kongo.


Without a doubt. Mir/Kongo does nothing for me at all but conjure images of Cheick trying to lay on Mir for 15 minutes. Blah.

I'd love to see the Nog that beat Randy Vs. the Mir that beat Nog.




Dark Church said:


> I saw Gamer tonight and Keith Jardine was in it. Maybe he should focus on MMA rather than movies.


It's gotta be a darn sight better than being KO'd on a regular basis!


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> It's arguable that only really Daley has the power to rock GSP.



That's true.

I'm more than confident that GSP's jaw can absorb Kampmann's pillow punches. What I meant was if any of the aforementioned fighters managed to land a big strike, big as in the turnout of the strike after connection, such as grazing the back of GSP's skull like in the first encounter with Serra, bludgeoning his temple, things of that ilk etc., their deepest mantra would rely only on any of the former.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Some movie news about Tim Sylvia. Sorry if already posted.



> *Sylvia finds his calling in latest Friday the 13th movie*- from Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> By Steve Cofield
> After showing up as a sloppy, hairy 315-pound beast for his last fight, Tim Sylvia is a natural to be cast as a horror film monster. Fighters.com is reporting that he got a gig in the latest Friday the 13th movie. Yes, we're serious.
> 
> Sylvia has been a blogosphere punchline since he was knocked out in 10 seconds by 48-year-old Ray Mercer. He's a favorite of photoshoppers. We can't even imagine what comes now when MMA fans find out Sylvia is the latest Jason Vorhees.
> 
> Sylvia does have a return fight in less than three weeks on September 18 at Adrenaline MMA 4 in Iowa. The movie is filming in the Boston area. Here's hoping that filming is taking just a few hours a day and he's actually training for his fight against Jason Riley. Fighters.com says Sylvia is working with Boston-based trainer Mark DellaGrotte.


----------



## Myers

Anderson Silva is out for the rest of 2009 with elbow surgery. Now with him on the shelf for a few months, they can get that #1 contenders match between Henderson and Marquardt out of the way. I say make it the main event at 105.


----------



## -Mystery-

This injury might be the best thing to happen. Now Nate and Hendo are gonna have to fight to see who the number one contender is and it could give Silva extra time to think about leaving middleweight or not.

Edit: Looks like the fight is off...



> One of the most heated rivalries may remain unsettled . . . at least for the time being. As noted earlier today, UFC president Dana White officially announced that the light heavyweight championship bout between champion BJ Penn and top contender Diego Sanchez will be taking place at UFC 107 in Memphis, Tennessee. MMABay.com is reporting that the bout will be replacing the Quinton "Rampage" Jackson - Rashad Evans bout as the main event of the show.
> 
> According to the report, the fight has been scrapped due to Rampage's commitments to filming "The A-Team". Rampage plays B.A. Baracus in the movie, a role immortalized by Mr. T, and will be working alongside cast members Liam Neeson and The Hangover’s Bradley Cooper who will be playing Col. John "Hannibal" Smith and Lt. Templeton "Faceman" Peck, respectively. Starring in the big-budget Hollywood feature would have left him with no time to adequately prepare for Evans.
> 
> Jackson and Evans will be opposing coaches on the upcoming season of The Ultimate Fighter, and the show was supposed to lead into UFC 107, whick takes place in Rampage's hometown of Memphis, Tennessee. White had noted that the hatred between the two had developed into one of the craziest seasons of the show yet.
> 
> “Anytime these guys got within two inches of each other at the show, it’s bad,” White recently noted. “They really don’t like each other and these two really want to fight. Season 10 is probably some of the best television we’ve ever done. It’s crazy.”
> 
> Season 10 of The Ultimate Fighter premieres September 16th on Spike TV. The season features former EliteXC star Kimbo Slice and a slew of ex-NFL heavyweights, who will be competing for the title of “The Next Ultimate Fighter” and a six-figure contract with the UFC.
> 
> Meanwhile, fans will probably have to wait until next year before they can see Rampage and Evans finally clash.


----------



## Rush

fucking Rampage. that is all.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah after seeing Evans and Rampage get in each others face at 96 i've been wanting to see Rampage knock out Evans. Oh well just have to wait longer now.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Myers said:


> Anderson Silva is out for the rest of 2009 with elbow surgery. Now with him on the shelf for a few months, they can get that #1 contenders match between Henderson and Marquardt out of the way. I say make it the main event at 105.


Machida wins, Silva moves back to MW and I agree with everything you said.

If Shogun beats Machida at 104, you can expect Hendo/Marq to be a title fight at 105, with Silva staying at LHW to challenge Rua for the belt.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm gonna say give the Franklin/Belfort winner Evans at 107.


----------



## Dark Church

Rampage loses some respect in my book for doing this. The Evans fight was planned months ago. They even booked the event in Memphis for Rampage and he decides to film a movie instead. Give Rashad Thiago Silva instead.


----------



## McQueen

I don't fault Rampage for making a movie at all. The guy can't professionally fight forever so lets boo him for trying to find another outlet to make a living.


----------



## -Mystery-

I don't really blame Rampage for taking the role, just a little frustrated. I mean the fight was already announced and all, but 3 months before the fight, he pulls out. I mean it would have been more understandable if he took a movie role after the fight with Evans. Like I said, just a little frustrating is all. I probably wouldn't go as far to bash the guy or cheer against because sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to make money.


----------



## Myers

I don't blame the guy for taking the role, it will probably be a huge hit and will lead to sequels as well. I am just disapointed that he cares more for movie roles than his MMA career. He knew that his fight with evans was in december and probably only did TUF again to get himself opportunities like the A Team movie. I don't think he is ducking fights, but just doesn't care when fights again. 

I am all for Thaigo or the winner of Franklin/Belfort to face Evans at 107.


----------



## SteveMania

Put yourself in Rampage's shoes.

If you were getting paid $250,000 to show and $250,000 to win a fight that would require you to sacrifice your body and all of your time and possibly get beat the fuck up in front of millions and subsequently got an offer to make millions in a major movie production that's going to require you to sit around and wait a lot in an air-conditioned trailer and roleplay a little bit, which would you choose?

If you answer the former, you're a fucking liar or a very young person who hasn't actually had to earn any money yet.


----------



## Dark Church

It's called a commitment and loyalty. He made a contractual commitment to fight Rashad and UFC spent money to set up this fight. If he had done a movie when he didn't have a fight booked I would have no problem with it. He is under contract with the UFC though and wether he likes it or not he is doing a pretty shitty thing by going back on his commitment.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> It's called a commitment and loyalty. He made a contractual commitment to fight Rashad and UFC spent money to set up this fight. If he had done a movie when he didn't have a fight booked I would have no problem with it. He is under contract with the UFC though and wether he likes it or not he is doing a pretty shitty thing by going back on his commitment.



*Says the fighter*


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> *Says the fighter*


Oh Snap :lmao


----------



## McQueen

MITB said:


> Please don't. I can't stand Hughes, add to the fact he's washed up and GSP would destroy him and you have a recipe for disaster.


You must be enthused to hear Hughes just re-upped his contract then. Whatever happened to his UFC 79 post match comment about retiring soon.


----------



## Rush

-Mystery- said:


> I don't really blame Rampage for taking the role, just a little frustrated. I mean the fight was already announced and all, but 3 months before the fight, he pulls out. I mean it would have been more understandable if he took a movie role after the fight with Evans. Like I said, just a little frustrating is all. I probably wouldn't go as far to bash the guy or cheer against because sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do to make money.


indeed, pretty frustrating. Maybe this is just God's way of saying he doesn't want any more black on black violence :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Rampage wants to be a movie star, he should retire from MMA.

Otherwise, STFU and get back to the 107 card.



> Put yourself in Rampage's shoes.
> 
> If you were getting paid $250,000 to show and $250,000 to win a fight that would require you to sacrifice your body and all of your time and possibly get beat the fuck up in front of millions and subsequently got an offer to make millions in a major movie production that's going to require you to sit around and wait a lot in an air-conditioned trailer and roleplay a little bit, which would you choose?
> 
> If you answer the former, you're a fucking liar or a very young person who hasn't actually had to earn any money yet.


But why can't he do that after 107? Randy Couture has been in movies before, but has never backed out of announced fight for a movie.

Even if it is 3 months away, the fight was already announced and is taking place in his hometown. Screw A-Team (which is a probable flop waiting to happen). Fight on 107, and then take your time off to film your movie.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Gawd damnit.... Rampage/evans was one I was really looking foreward to. I was hyped for it back at 95 then the injury put Rampage out so Machida got the shot and now Rampage backs out after they spent all this time hyping it, put them on the ultimate fighter, he gave up a shot at the title... I can see for financial reasons but then why not take the title shot. There has to be something else to it... I'm not one to bust out conspiracy theories but wtf?


----------



## MITB

McQueen said:


> You must be enthused to hear Hughes just re-upped his contract then. Whatever happened to his UFC 79 post match comment about retiring soon.


I was deeply disappointed but if he puts over Rumble, Wilks or Hardy, I'll be more than pleased.

That's all Hughes is good for nowadays. Fighting up-and-comers as a big test.



As for the Rampage talk, he should've fought Evans before filming. That's my 2 cents anyway.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Guys I need a lil help, I saw a doccumentary on justin tv the other day, it was a chronical of the pride fighters and key events in the promotion's history.

Does anyone know what it's called?


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> If Rampage wants to be a movie star, he should retire from MMA.
> 
> Otherwise, STFU and get back to the 107 card.
> 
> *
> But why can't he do that after 107?* Randy Couture has been in movies before, but has never backed out of announced fight for a movie.
> 
> Even if it is 3 months away, the fight was already announced and is taking place in his hometown. Screw A-Team (which is a probable flop waiting to happen). Fight on 107, and then take your time off to film your movie.


The film is scheduled to start filming in October. I doubt the director, producers, etc are gonna halt production until January just because of Rampage.


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> *Says the fighter*





Myers said:


> Oh Snap :lmao


How is that even remotely a good comeback. I just stated facts and you said that. He should honor his commitment or GTFO. Money is not greater than loyalty.


----------



## Myers

It really wasn't a good comeback, I was just joking around. 

Rampage will do what he wants. If he wants to take time off to film a movie, the UFC is not going to stop him. He is a huge draw and when he decides to return Dana will be more than willing to give him whatever he wants.


----------



## -Mystery-

Evans needs to start putting out video blogs ripping Rampage and claim that he's ducking him. At this point, this fight could potentially draw the biggest number for a non-title fight.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> How is that even remotely a good comeback. I just stated facts and you said that. He should honor his commitment or GTFO. Money is not greater than loyalty.



LOL.

It wasn't meant to be a comeback, it was in response to your atypical braindead stances that Rampage, a guy getting paid peanuts in comparison to go through a strenuous training camp, should sacrifice his body and potentially get his ass kicked in from of millions, all for the glorification of fans because he a made a 'commitment' and all of that hoopla, when he could be rehearsing roles inside of a trailer and make literally five times the amount he would for putting his body on the line.

Anyone that competes professionally knows how much work is put into training, having to endorse your trainers, getting beat up on a consistent basis just to improve, and if you had any iota of sober thought you would have taken the same route as Rampage. Don't get all butthurt because the guy wants to make a few extra bucks and a fight you were anticipating will be pigeonholed.





Mikey Damage said:


> But why can't he do that after 107? Randy Couture has been in movies before, but has never backed out of announced fight for a movie.
> 
> Even if it is 3 months away, the fight was already announced and is taking place in his hometown. Screw A-Team (which is a probable flop waiting to happen). Fight on 107, and then take your time off to film your movie.



They aren't going to halt production just so Rampage can fight in December. The worst case scenario that comes out of this is that Rampage will likely mull training early next year and the fight will be rescheduled.

IIRC, Randy never had any fights lined up when he was filming which would explain why he never pulled out of any announced fights.


----------



## peers

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Guys I need a lil help, I saw a doccumentary on justin tv the other day, it was a chronical of the pride fighters and key events in the promotion's history.
> 
> Does anyone know what it's called?


Yes, I think you probaby saw Pride Fighting: Decade. Goes through the first 10 years of Pride, and all the big fighters, fights and fueds that happened. You can download it almost anywhere.

Go here though: www.bestmmatorrents.com 

It's on there. If that's not the documentary you were watching, there's an assload of other great mma stuff.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

peers said:


> Yes, I think you probaby saw Pride Fighting: Decade. Goes through the first 10 years of Pride, and all the big fighters, fights and fueds that happened. You can download it almost anywhere.
> 
> Go here though: www.bestmmatorrents.com
> 
> It's on there. If that's not the documentary you were watching, there's an assload of other great mma stuff.


You sir are a legend 

Thank you.


----------



## Josh

> Former Gladiator Challenge Super Heavyweight Champion Ross Clifton passed away from an apparent heart attack on the morning of Sept. 5, according to MMAWeekly.
> 
> “The Grizzly” is perhaps best known for being fed to a juiced-up Ken Shamrock at the War Gods: “Valentine’s Eve Massacre” event, which took place at the Selland Arena in Fresno, Calif., back on Feb. 13.
> 
> Despite submitting Clifton via first round armbar, Shammy was popped for steroids nearly one month after the event.
> 
> The 6′8,” 360-pound goliath tried to rebound from “The World’s Most Dangerous Loss” by throwing leather with Rick Vardell last July, but the portly powerhouse was stopped in the first round for his fifth straight loss.
> 
> Clifton ran a mixed martial arts school called “Grizzly’s Den” in Cameron Park, Calif., and is survived by his wife.
> 
> Our thoughts and prayers go out to the Clifton family during this difficult time.


sucks, tbh.


----------



## bruteshot74

Thiago Alves vs. Paulo Thiago at UFC 107.

Talk about getting chucked to the wolves in your first handful of fights. First Koscheck and then Fitch and now Thiago Alves. Got to be the toughest first three fights for any guy in the UFC. Cannot really see Paulo win anyway, fully expecting Alves to come out and murder him and get back on track again at 170.


----------



## Rush

If you were a fighter getting those fights should make you feel pretty awesome tbh. Shows that the company has some faith in you.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> If you were a fighter getting those fights should make you feel pretty awesome tbh. Shows that the company has some faith in you.


Nah. Shows that the company is pissed off at you for beating Koscheck and delaying his rematch with St. Pierre. If UFC really had faith that he'd be a star then they would have brought him along slow and built him up. Now they're just milking this "he beat Koscheck" reputation until Alves kills him and he's regulated to the prelims.


----------



## Foxy182

I like the sound of this

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/sport/...mes-to-uk-terrestrial-tv-with-channel-5-deal/



> In another Telegraph exclusive, I can reveal that UFC will begin broadcasting on UK terrestrial television for the first time next Monday, at midnight, with a one-hour special on UFC 102.
> 
> It marks a new staging post for mixed martial arts onto terrestrial television, at a time when UFC is making huge strides into the mainstream.
> 
> The hour show on Channel FIVEwill show the Couture-Nogueira, Jardine-Silva, and Marquardt-Maia fights in full. I can also reveal that this will be a regular thing.
> 
> UFC UK Division President Marshall Zelaznik said: “This is a huge step for the UFC in the UK. We are delighted to partner up with FIVE - who are trailblazers in their approach to both sports and programming - and bring the best bouts and the world’s greatest fighters to the largest possible audience. ”
> 
> Zelaznik added: “We know we are going to create a whole new generation of UFC fans on FIVE. The UFC continues to smash records at the biggest arenas in the British Isles for our live events and form partnerships with the biggest names in British broadcasting.”
> 
> The show is to be called - UFC: Main Event.
> 
> The regular one-hour UFC: Main Event shows will be broadcast on FIVE Sunday/Monday nights at midnight. The first instalment hits the airwaves on at midnight Monday night, September 14, when FIVE will broadcast the now classic heavyweight three-round battle between icons Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira and Randy Couture, along with other exciting bouts from the UFC 102 super-card which took place in Portland, Oregon, USA on August 30.
> 
> I will have even more exciting news for fans tomorrow…


----------



## Mikey Damage

According to SI's Josh Gross, Dan Henderson is a free agent. 

Hmm. It'd be pretty shocking if he went to Strikeforce. But I don't think he's that stupid.


----------



## -Mystery-

Really? That's interesting cause I can't remembering hearing anything about his contract being up. Hendo will most certainly try and use this as leverage to obtain a title shot without fighting Nate.


----------



## Mikey Damage

http://twitter.com/SI_JoshGross

I think he'll come back. There are no money fight at 185 outside of the UFC.


----------



## Myers

Marcus Davis will face Ben Saunders at UFC 106. Hopefully Davis can bounce back after his loss to that prick Dan Hardy.


----------



## Rush

Personally i hope Killa B can bounce back after his defeat to Swick. 

Hendo is out of contract? I'd thought that would have be mentioned before now.


----------



## BDFW

Watched a 10 minute preview of the first episode of TUF 10 and after watching it, I was even more excited about the upcoming series. The video can be seen here http://www.spike.com/video/meet-heavyweights/3234203

I would be cery cery shocked if Hendo was to go somewhere outside of the UFC. Also Killa B and Davis should be a good fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Killa B will be too much for Davis imo, should be a good fight whatever the outcome though.

Hendo/Fedor?


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> http://twitter.com/SI_JoshGross
> 
> I think he'll come back. There are no money fight at 185 outside of the UFC.


If he were to sign with Strikeforce, he could bump back up to 205 and fight Babalu and Mousasi.


----------



## bruteshot74

Saunders is going to get destroyed. He was way overrated after he destroyed a couple of no names. Davis has the experience and I fully expect him to come out and make a statement and finish him quick.


----------



## Rush

bruteshot74 said:


> Saunders is going to get destroyed. *He was way overrated after he destroyed a couple of no names.* Davis has the experience and I fully expect him to come out and make a statement and finish him quick.


Davis has been overrated in much the same way. His biggest "name" win was over Lytle. He hasn't exactly faced the highest class of competition in the octagon.


----------



## bruteshot74

Ben Saunders UFC wins: Brandon Wolff, Ryan Thomas, Daniel Barrera
Marcus Davis UFC wins: Forrest Petz, Shonie Carter, Pete Spratt, Jason Tan, Paul Taylor, Jess Liaudin, Paul Kelly, Chris Lytle

You can say that both guys wins in the UFC really are not against big names but at one time Davis was on a 6 fight win streak where he destroyed literally every guy that was thrown in front of him. I am not a fan of either but I definitely got to give the edge to Davis, I just feel he is more rounded. Both guys are balanced but Davis is above Saunders.


----------



## SteveMania

Saunders is still a prospect, and even though I think Davis will chew him up on experience, it's a fairly tall order for a guy that I believe needs to be fighting more lower tier dudes (if not even bottom of the barrel dregs) in order to amount to something. Consistently fighting guys that'll break him inside the cage isn't doing him any favors for the future. I believe Davis is the former.

I'd put Saunders in the same boat as Velasquez when it comes to shrewd matchmaking, except the only real disparity is that HW is a deeply flawed division with deeply flawed fighters and a guy like Cain can prosper against most of the 'elite' there, despite how much of a greenhorn he is (and he has a better background to boot, but I'm speaking merely on matchmaking for the lesser experienced fighters in the UFC).

With that said, I do believe Davis is overrated if only because he hasn't shown the sort of stellar striking acumen that you would expect from a guy with as extensive a pro boxing background he had before tangling into MMA. Props to him for turning his career around when many wrote him off, but by no means is he a serious threat at 170. At this point Davis is the archetype to weed out those who don't belong in the upper echelon, while collectively losing to those who do.


----------



## Myers

I wouldn't consider Davis overrated, he has just had an easier way to his six fight win streak. I don't know anyone who talks highly of the guy. I expect him to beat saunders at 106. He has shown in the past that he can win the fights on the ground, while still having a decent stand up game. He is probably going to come back better after he lost to Hardy at UFC 99, even though I think he won the fight. This will be a big stepping stone for Saunders in his early UFC career if he can beat Marcus Davis.

I just saw the preview of TUF 10 as well. This is a going to be a great season, the best was when Kimbo walked in and Rampage tells all of Rashad's team that he has dibs on Kimbo. It still sucks they aren't fighting in December anymore.


----------



## Foxy182

So for anyone in the UK the tickets for 105 are out for Fight Club members has anyone got one yet hopefully on Saturday when the UFC newsletter subscribers tickets come out there will be some seats on the floor left


----------



## MITB

stylesclash2006 said:


> So for anyone in the UK the tickets for 105 are out for Fight Club members has anyone got one yet hopefully on Saturday when the UFC newsletter subscribers tickets come out there will be some seats on the floor left


I didn't think they went on sale until tomorrow morning for fight club members. 

I want £100 tickets if possible but god knows what'll be left by the time general sale is on.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> I wouldn't consider Davis overrated, he has just had an easier way to his six fight win streak. I don't know anyone who talks highly of the guy. I expect him to beat saunders at 106. He has shown in the past that he can win the fights on the ground, while still having a decent stand up game. He is probably going to come back better after he lost to Hardy at UFC 99, even though I think he won the fight. This will be a big stepping stone for Saunders in his early UFC career if he can beat Marcus Davis.



He isn't exactly the hot ticket right now, which would explain why Davis hasn't garnered an entire Brinks truck of praise. In the midst of his 11 fight win streak though (even well before Swick shut him down), you better believe people were talking highly of him and giving appraisal courtesy of some highlight reel KOs.

His grappling has undoubtedly improved quite a bit, even in spite of how over inflated that aspect of his game has become. People have to realize that he isn't tapping Marcelo Garcia in there or anyone even close, he submitted dudes that didn't belong on the ground (Spratt, Taylor, Petz) or inexperienced fighters on the whole (Kelly). Also, I agree that his striking is decent, not great and certainly not outstanding. For any other guy that didn't have a pro boxing background I would concede, not for Davis though. The guy has an extensive footprint fighting under Queen of Marquess rules and yet his boxing hasn't looked anywhere near spectacular for someone with his experience.


----------



## MITB

Saunders mediocrity>Davis' mediocrity!

Anyone else going 105?

Any rumours on who Lil Nog is gonna fight?


----------



## Foxy182

MITB said:


> Saunders mediocrity>Davis' mediocrity!
> 
> Anyone else going 105?
> 
> Any rumours on who Lil Nog is gonna fight?


Yeah im goin but does anyone know when we will get the newsletter with for the tickets 2mrrow?

There were rumors that Lil Nog was gonna fight Hendo however i think Hendo turned it down

I also heard that 2 other fights were possible for the main event of 105 and that was Swick Vs Hughes and Mir Vs Kongo


----------



## Overrated

Mir vs kongo is not happening at 105.

Im going to be buying some tickets tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Church

> Paul “The Head Hunter” Buentello, a twelve year veteran of Mixed Martial Arts, has been released by Strikeforce and is currently in negotiations to return to the UFC.
> 
> Strikeforce President Scott Coker confirmed the release with Sherdog.com through a company representative, explaining,”We offered Paul a six-figure contract to fight Fedor, but he turned it down. His decision is understandable considering Fedor’s level of skill but, at the same time, Paul didn’t really fit into our plans. He’s been a solid journeyman fighter and we wish him the best of luck in his future endeavors.”
> 
> The American Kickboxing Academy standout was scheduled to fight against Gilbert Yvel at “Affliction: Trilogy”, but was ultimately cancelled due to Afflictions sudden demise.
> 
> Buentello informed Sherdog that the UFC would honor his previous contract with Affliction and negotiating a possible extension.
> 
> “The Head Hunter” has an overall record of 27-10, with wins in his last two bouts against Gary Goodridge and Kirill Sidelnikov. A veteran of multiple organizations, Buentello last competed in the UFC back in 2006, scoring a TKO win over the late Gilbert Aldana at UFC 57.


I like Buentello so I am looking forward to a likely UFC return. Frankie Edgar is also expected to fight Kurt Pellegrino at the TUF Finale which should be a great fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Dark Church said:


> I like Buentello so I am looking forward to a likely UFC return. *Frankie Edgar is also expected to fight Kurt Pellegrino* at the TUF Finale which should be a great fight.


This will be mint, I love the answer and I think Batman is a bit of a prick.


----------



## MITB

stylesclash2006 said:


> Yeah im goin but does anyone know when we will get the newsletter with for the tickets 2mrrow?
> 
> There were rumors that Lil Nog was gonna fight Hendo however i think Hendo turned it down
> 
> I also heard that 2 other fights were possible for the main event of 105 and that was Swick Vs Hughes and Mir Vs Kongo


I think the UFC newsletter will arrive in the morning.

Isn't Swick injured? And anything involving Kongo is meh.

Hopefully we get Lil Nog Vs. Chuck! :side:




Dark Church said:


> I like Buentello so I am looking forward to a likely UFC return. Frankie Edgar is also expected to fight Kurt Pellegrino at the TUF Finale which should be a great fight.


Buentello is a decent acqusition for the HW division but he ain't gonna trouble any of the top 8 fighters, merely a gatekeeper at best.

So frankie Edgar beats Sherk, a legit top 10 LW at the time, and now gets Pellegrino? WTF!!?? Surely, he should be looking at a higher calibre of fighter. In terms of timing, it's unfortunate. I know Florian, Huerta, Maynard, Sanchez, Guida, Stevenson, Griffin, Tibau and Franca all tied up but surely he's better off holding off fighting until he can fight one of them?


----------



## Myers

MITB said:


> So frankie Edgar beats Sherk, a legit top 10 LW at the time, and now gets Pellegrino? WTF!!?? Surely, he should be looking at a higher calibre of fighter. In terms of timing, it's unfortunate. I know Florian, Huerta, Maynard, Sanchez, Guida, Stevenson, Griffin, Tibau and Franca all tied up but surely he's better off holding off fighting until he can fight one of them?


I was thinking the exact same thing. After Stevenson won his fight against Diaz, I thought the perfect opponent would be frankie edgar. After he runs through Pellegrino, he should be in the next #1 contenders match against whoever that would be. Maybe Grey Maynard if he beats Huerta.

Isn't this Huerta's last fight, I rread a while back that he is going to try and pursue an acting career.

It looks like Luis Cane and Lil Nog will headline UFC 105. I like the match, but I think the card is a little dissapointing.


----------



## Foxy182

Myers said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. After Stevenson won his fight against Diaz, I thought the perfect opponent would be frankie edgar. After he runs through Pellegrino, he should be in the next #1 contenders match against whoever that would be. Maybe Grey Maynard if he beats Huerta.
> 
> Isn't this Huerta's last fight, I rread a while back that he is going to try and pursue an acting career.
> 
> *It looks like Luis Cane and Lil Nog will headline UFC 105*. I like the match, but I think the card is a little dissapointing.


As the main event!!!!! You might as well call this UFC Fight Night that should not be a main event no disrespect to both of them


----------



## Dark Church

Cane/Nogueira is a terrible main event. Bisping/Kang has more credability as a main event. This is what happens when UFC throws events together.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao @ Luis Cane main eventing a UFC PPV. Not that he is talentless but no one knows who the fuck he is. At least the name Noguiera has some name value.


----------



## bruteshot74

It ain't the main event jobbers. Rumor going around is that Dan Henderson vs. Nate The Great is going to headline that card. 

This card is actually a really good looking England card, at least better then they have had the last couple of go arounds.

Henderson/Marquardt
Nogueira/Cane
Bisping/Kang
Hardy/Stun Gun
Wilks/Brown

Looks pretty solid to me right there. You can argue that there is none of the huge name PPV sellers or champs but is still a pretty awesome card if I must say so myself. Also going to be free which makes it that much more awesome.


----------



## Foxy182

Well appertley Cain/Lil Nog is now going to be at 106 so the headline must be Hendo/Nate

Btw has anyone yet got the newsletter? im starting to get worried that i wont get it


----------



## -Mystery-

Lol @ people complaining about a FREE SHOW. I can understand people in England going to the show being a little upset, but everyone else should probably quit complaining. It's a free show, take it and be happy.


----------



## SteveMania

To those clamoring about the main event: just appreciate that two elite-level fighters, albeit unknown to the casual aficionados, will be duking it out inside of the cage. As fight fans I would imagine all of you would rather see an exciting, balls to the wall fight, even with two of the more unpopular brand such as Banha and Minotoro, over a complete dud of a fight such as Sylvia/AA III.

Anyone that has seen Banha compete knows damn well that he always brings it and comes to fight, likewise with Minotoro (Shogun/Minotoro is one of my favorite fights of all time). With that said, you can unclench your intestines now that Hendo/Marquardt or Hendo/Silva II is expected to head 105.


----------



## Foxy182

So did anyone get tickets today i did im on the floor which will be exciting


----------



## bruteshot74

Little bit of news. Rumor is that Randy Couture will return at UFC 105 in the main event against Brandon Vera at 205. Rashad Evans was offered the fight but he turned it down.

Also, Manny Gamburyan vs. Leonard Garcia at WEC 44.


----------



## SteveMania

It's an oddball fight but one that I can get behind. At least Vera doesn't have the power to put Randy's ever-decreasing chin sustenance on the grill, at least in theory (though Nog isn't a documented power puncher and he floored Randy twice).

Vera has devolved into a counter-striker as of recent time which in and of itself is sort of ironic because he burst onto the scene as a result of how willing he was to engage, and more importantly, was a finisher. He didn't stop the best guys in the world, but for his level of experience defeating dudes like Mir, Silva and Eilers in the manner that he did showed some serious promise.

It's a given that Vera has the more schooled striking and the clear advantage in Thai technique, while Randy has better hands and still, presumably, better head movement. His reflexes have gone down a few hairs, which was evident against Nog where he was moving consistently but was still getting tagged on abundance. I think it's a fairly close match-up on paper even though Randy doesn't appear to have the chin anymore. I'll go out on a limb and say Randy takes a close decision, though I might change that stance when I break it down further.


----------



## Foxy182

Well its offical Couture/Vera as the Main Event for 105 im really happy to see Couture live in person


----------



## Ronsterno1

Couture needs a win, if he doesnt get it from Vera then somethings wrong.


----------



## Myers

Nate Diaz looked like a skeleton at the weigh-ins today and Melvin looked to be in great shape. If Diaz loses here, I think he should try and move down a weight class. I could see this ending like Nate's last fight. Melvin is going to overpower him, and win either by TKO or decision. However, Diaz's BJJ is very good and it shouldn't be too hard to submit a guy like Melvin who doesn't do to well against stiffling Jiu Jitsu. 

I am the only person I know that thinks Huerta will beat Maynard, it will be tough but I think huerta will take it by Decision.


----------



## BDFW

Diaz had to be given extra time to cut after coming in at 156.5 pounds and struggled making the weight this time. So I doubt a move down a weight class will happen for Diaz.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I wouldn't be shocked to see Diaz put Melvin in a early sub like a guillotine. Ala Stevenson. However, with that cut that he struggled to make...he might be drained pre-fight. It could be a long 15 minutes of getting your ass kicked for Diaz.


----------



## BDFW

Guillard has to keep his distance and land his power punches. If Guillard can keep it on the feet then he will have a good chance of knocking Diaz out or winning a decision. Guillard shouldn't be worried about being KO'ed as Diaz will hit you with peppering punches and lacks the power for a flatout KO. If or maybe when Diaz gets Guillard to the ground, it will be all over. I see Diaz probably submitting Guiullard in the second round.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dana has guaranteed that they'll be on network TV within the year. He says when they get on network TV they'll be running 4 events per year on TV.

He's also pissed at Rampage for pulling out of the Evans fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> The Ultimate Fighting Championship will be on network television within a year.
> 
> That's the word from UFC president Dana White, who spoke to our friends at The DAM Morning Show in Las Vegas on Tuesday about the likelihood.
> 
> According to White, who suggested fans are already forced to purchase too many pay-per-view events annually, the UFC will feature four network-TV events per year.
> 
> "I guarantee you by Sept. 15 of next year, we will be on network television," he said. "I'll put on probably one (event) a quarter – one that should have been on pay-per-view except we'll put it on network TV.
> 
> UFC officials, especially White, have long teased the possibility of the UFC appearing on network television. However, he's always cautioned that such a deal hinges on the organization's ability to find the "right deal." That's why the (now-defunct) EliteXC organization beat the UFC to the network airwaves and debuted on CBS in 2007.
> 
> In recent months, though, White has hinted such a deal could be close to fruition. His comments on The DAM Show are the most direct yet.
> 
> "I'm putting on so many pay-per-views," he said. "I'm putting on like 13 pay-per-views per year. That's more than one a month. I think you have to give back to the fans, and you have to give back free fights.
> 
> "So we do a ton of free fights on Spike TV between [UFC] Fight Nights and some of the big, just out-of-the-blue fights we put on Spike. And now we get a network deal, and we're doing four big fights a year that should have been on pay-per-view, but you get for free? That's how I grew up. That's how I became a big boxing fan. My uncles used to watch all the fights on ABC's 'Wide World of Sports,' and I used to watch it with them, and I became a huge boxing fan. That's my model. That's what I'm going to build now here today."
> 
> Check out the embedded clip for the full conversation, which includes White's harsh criticism of Quinton Jackson for pulling out of a planned UFC 107 main event with Rashad Evans to appear in the new "The A-Team" movie.


Would be great for the UFC and their fans.

I really don't think that there would be a negative. With what you lose in PPV money, you gain in advertising, and millions of fans watching. 

I have no doubts, if EliteXC can get 6 million...UFC can get 12 million to watch. 12 million for a sporting event would be amazing. If the UFC wants to compete with the NFL, it needs to be on free TV like the NFL is. This is where I think Boxing messed up. They always did their shows on PPV or premium channels. They alientated their fans. Imagine how much more popular Boxing would be if they kept something on free TV to entice the fans. They didn't, and they haven't made new fans, and their sport is dying.


----------



## Dark Church

I think Huerta could win I just don't want him to since he is leaving. Condit, Quarry, Maynard and Guillard are my picks for the televised portion tonight.


----------



## SteveMania

I don't think Maynard/Huerta is close at all. Huerta is severely outgunned in the wrestling department, and when a guy is outclassed at his own strength, it doesn't bode well for him. Neither guy is a great striker but Maynard has improved his boxing quite a bit and anything would be better than Huerta's 'blindly chase and throw superman punches from five feet out' approach to the sweet science. I think Maynard can win this fight standing or on the mat, but the key is that if he does start to lose on his feet, he can always blast a power double and put Huerta on his ass. Maynard by UD.

I think Nate is a very talented fighter with a bright future and I think Guillard is likely to end up as another Randleman-esque fighter who we use as a metaphor for wasted athletic potential, but I think this one ends up in Melvin's favor. He's the better wrestler and the better striker and as long as he doesn't get caught up in a scramble or taken down off of a wild punch, he should be able to win. I think he either plays conservatively and watches for the takedown while scoring with a punch here and there, or he catches Nate big and early and takes it that way.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Maynard is going to put Huerta on his ass/back for 15 minutes. He either pounds out a decision, or a TKO win.

Maynard is a practical lock.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Looking forward to Fight Night tonight. This is the first time I'm going to watch The Ultimate Fighter. Hope its good.


----------



## bruteshot74

And it is time! Just glad to have some UFC to watch again. This will probably be the first season of TUF I watch all the way through since the Comeback.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kenflo commentating. Cool.


----------



## bruteshot74

Rockhead said:


> Kenflo commentating. Cool.


Yah, glad to see they got him to fill in for Rogan. I enjoy hearing his insight on fights. Should have got FRANK MIR though.

EDIT: Awesome fight, what a war. Got to give props to Crazy Tim for surviving, he got rocked by that right hand of Quarry countless times and just kept and going in the exchanges and defending on the ground.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Two good fights tonight so far. Really enjoyed the first match.


----------



## Darkest Hour20

This dude is getting his ass kicked on the ultimate fighter. Blood everywhere.


----------



## Mikey Damage

DVR cut off the main event. Why did Guillard try to take down Diaz? WTF?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Darkest Hour20 said:


> This dude is getting his ass kicked on the ultimate fighter. Blood everywhere.


Yeah geez that guy was a mess.

Gotta love Rampage. "He's gonna do the same thing again! He's doing the same thing everytime!"


----------



## ThaKing

Rampage was so frustrated with him. To be fair the guy just wasnt listening. He knew the takedown was coming, didn't put much effort into defending it, or he just sucks. I'm looking forward to this season though, looks like Rampage goes ape shit at some point and destroys that door.


----------



## Mikey Damage

he probably just sucks. Like Evans said, no ground game.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> he probably just sucks. Like Evans said, no ground game.


The guy he was fighting wasn't impressive either. He probably easily could have finished that fight, but instead laid on top for 10 mins doing nothing. 

Sims was hilarious tonight.


----------



## Dark Church

Condit probabaly picked up the luckiest win in UFC history. The ref could have stopped the fight and I personally gave Ellenburg the decision. I like Condit though so I am glad it went his way. Guillard is an idiot and would have won that fight if he wasn't so damn stupid. Rampage is an idiot as well. Kimbo needs alot of help and Rampage certainly isn't going to help him at all.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rampage is a pretty terrible coaching. Listen to what advice Evans and Rampage give. Evans will tell what to do exactly with your limbs. Rampage will be vague, and just tell you to get up.

Rampage isn't on the show for his coaching. He's there for his personality.


----------



## SteveMania

Some of you obviously don't understand what competing on TUF entails, so I'll put it into perspective. Every fight is taken on short notice, none of the cast have the time nor the extensive training camp (they're also getting considerably worn down, which frames an accumulative effect over three months of casting) that most guys have heading into a regular sanctioned fight with months of preparation, whether it be the extravagance of a UFC card or your regional KOTC-esque ticket.

For any of you to expect either Madsen or Wagner to put on a show is fucking ridiculous given the circumstances: they got on the show to win. They didn't sign up to be on the receiving end of some Gestapo-like highlight reel KO and become forgotten about or take solace in a three round war - they signed up to lavish fancy 'W's beside their name, which is to say win at all costs in order to achieve the desired goal. If any of you seriously think that a bunch of guys there solely to win would jeopardize everything just to excite fans watching on a television screen, you're delusional.

Oh and Wes Sims is easily the biggest douchebag in the sport for those that only know him through last night's episode, or his two losses to Mir. There's a reason the guy was homeless and living under a bridge; he's an insecure dolt that physically assaulted his own fighters and salvaged off of deprivation to those closest to him for his own sake.

He's an idiosyncratic personality that'll provide some color on the show, nothing more nothing less.





Dark Church said:


> Guillard is an idiot and would have won that fight if he wasn't so damn stupid.



Even if it wasn't for that two second brain lapse, Guillard was getting outstruck and taken down consistently, which surprised me considering Diaz can't wrestle his way out of a wet paper sack. For some odd Kang-like reason, Guillard decided he had enough with the stand-up (his only virtual advantage) and thought that entering Nate's world would be the solution.

If it's any consolation, he really is living up to the Randleman comparisons.


----------



## -Mystery-

Fedor/Rodgers is set for 11/7 on CBS. Gonna be interesting to see what UFC airs to counter that. My guess would be a broadcast of 102 unless Dana somehow puts together a show on such short notice.

And Seth Petruzelli is claiming that UFC officials are looking to bring him back to the company with the obvious intentions on making money off Kimbo/Petruzelli II.


----------



## Dark Church

I think UFC should air the best fights from 101 & 102. Silva/Griffin, Couture/Nogueira, Penn/Florian, Jardine/Silva and Maia/Marquardt could make a great broadcast.


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC won't do a live show on 11/7.

They already got live shows on 11/14 and 11/21.

Word just came out that the show will be in Chicago. And by Chicago, I mean the northwest suburb of Hoffman Estates. I might go. Easier access to the town than Chicago, and a nicer venue than where the WEC went for 41. Allstate Arena would have been ok, as well.

Also....TUF 10 premiere did 4.1 million. Dayum.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> Word just came out that the show will be in Chicago. And by Chicago, I mean the northwest suburb of Hoffman Estates. I might go. Easier access to the town than Chicago, and a nicer venue than where the WEC went for 41. Allstate Arena would have been ok, as well.


OMG Mike, we can finally have our UFC weekend if AMP is still up for it :side:

I enjoyed Fight Night last night. Crazy Tim vs. Quarry was awesome fight all the way through, Ellenberger vs. Condit had a really exciting first round and Diaz vs. Guillard was decent. Huerta vs. Maynard was kind of meh compared to the rest of the fights but still was pretty good. I hope Roger does not give up on MMA now though and go do the movie thing, guy has talent and will beat everyone in that division other then the top dogs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Except it wouldn't be an UFC weekend. It'd be a Strikeforce weekend. Not quite as good.


----------



## bruteshot74

MMA weekend would still be good enough for me to come and see you


----------



## Myers

Dana said in an interview today that Anderson Silva will get the bone spurs removed from his elbow and will be out for the next 4-6 months. He said Silva maybe has only two fights left in the MW division, the winner of Nate/Dan and the pending out come of Vitor's fight against franklin and whether he will fight at MW. 

I hope the fights on TUF aren't going to be like last night. I am surprised that the coaches are overlooking Roy Nelson on the show, he easily the most talented of the fighters.


----------



## bruteshot74

Myers said:


> Dana said in an interview today that Anderson Silva will get the bone spurs removed from his elbow and will be out for the next 4-6 months. He said Silva maybe has only two fights left in the MW division, the winner of Nate/Dan and the pending out come of Vitor's fight against franklin and whether he will fight at MW.
> 
> I hope the fights on TUF aren't going to be like last night. I am surprised that the coaches are overlooking Roy Nelson on the show, he easily the most talented of the fighters.


I just read an interview with Silva and he said he was not even injured lol. This was the other day though and I am sure if Dana has made it public then it is true.

Nelson should win the show pretty easily imo. He obviously does not have the look or anything but guy has some talent, should have not even had to go through TUF in my eyes. The other IFL guys got brought straight in, why shouldn't he have. He was there last heavyweight champion if I can recall correctly.


----------



## OldschoolHero

Houston Alexander and Tim Sylvia are both fighting tomorrow night. If Alexander loses, hes out of the UFC, if Tim loses...dude might aswell call it quits.


----------



## bruteshot74

OldschoolHero said:


> Houston Alexander and Tim Sylvia are both fighting tomorrow night. If Alexander loses, hes out of the UFC, if Tim loses...dude might aswell call it quits.


Kind of odd that the UFC is allowing Houston to compete outside of the UFC. I am sure they are hoping he can get back to winning ways so they can keep him around because having 3 straight loses in the UFC is not helping his cause to stay when other guys have been getting cut. The guy he is fighting is 11-13 so he better not have any problems with this guy...

I hope Big Tim loses so I can laugh at him more, wonder what he is going to weigh in for this one. Hopefully less then 300, the shape he was in for Mercer fight was embarrassing.


----------



## SteveMania

I believe the reason behind putting Nelson on TUF was because Dana didn't want to sign a 'belly' and throw him immediately into the fold. His physique was the main sticking point.

Although the more I think about it, the more I believe Roy is one of those guys who the SpikeTV producers would love. Imagine him walking around the house, with his belly hanging out, while eating and drinking everything in sight and then watching him knock out and submit fools left and right in the cage. Roy Nelson was made for reality TV.

For what it's worth, here's how I had the fighters ranked prior to the season:

1. Nelson
2. Schoonover (aka 'Titties')
3. Schaub

And Rashad got all three of them.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Dana said in an interview today that Anderson Silva will get the bone spurs removed from his elbow and will be out for the next 4-6 months. He said Silva maybe has only two fights left in the MW division, the winner of Nate/Dan and the pending out come of Vitor's fight against franklin and whether he will fight at MW.
> 
> I hope the fights on TUF aren't going to be like last night. I am surprised that the coaches are overlooking Roy Nelson on the show, he easily the most talented of the fighters.


I doubt Silva is sticking around middleweight for 2 of his final 3. Hell, him even staying there for the winner of Hendo/Nate is still questionable because you know if Shogun pulls the upset, Silva's got the next shot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> Quinton "Rampage" Jackson's decision to back out of his scheduled December fight against Rashad Evans so he can play B.A. Baracus in The A-Team movie has caused a series of main event changes and shuffling that could force UFC to drop an entire event from its schedule.
> 
> Dana White said yesterday that he was planning three events for November but that it is now unlikely to happen due to Jackson.
> 
> "Thanks to [expletive] B.A. Baracus, I couldn't [expletive] pull it off," White said. "B.A. [expletive] me. The collateral damage that was done by him doing this thing was unbelievable."
> 
> This could have major ramifications in the battle against Strikeforce, as they have announced a November 7th CBS show headlined by Fedor Emelianenko vs. Brett Rogers. UFC will now likely not be able to run counter-programming against the big Strikeforce event.
> 
> "You have no idea how much collateral damage was done by [Jackson] pulling out of this thing," White said. "It literally screwed up the rest of our year. We've got B.J. Penn fighting in Memphis, you know what I mean?"
> 
> White said he thought he had talked Jackson out of doing the movie, but the situation quickly changed.
> 
> "What happens is, [Jackson] calls up and says he's doing this movie. I said, 'No, you're not. You're going to fight Rashad in December. You do whatever you want to do after this fight. You want to retire and become an actor? You want to join the monastery? I don't care what you do after this fight, but 'Rampage,' you're going to fight this fight.' He said, 'OK.' Then he had his manager fly in from England and met me at the hangar before I was leaving to go out of town to tell me that he wasn't going to (fight Evans). [Rampage] and I haven't talked since."
> 
> White said he couldn't force Jackson to fight.
> 
> "You can't make anybody fight," White said. "I can't force anybody to fight. You don't want to fight, then you're not going to fight. And you don't want a guy going into it whose head isn't in to fighting, anyway. If you'd rather be on the set of 'The A-Team,' then you definitely don't belong in the octagon."
> 
> White admits that he and Jackson now have a problem between them.
> 
> "I feel like he [expletive] me," White said. "I'm not even talking to 'Rampage.' I'm really, really upset with 'Rampage.'"
> 
> As for Rashad Evans, White doesn't know what to do with him now.
> 
> "[Evans] is really messed up over this whole thing," White said. "He wants to fight 'Rampage.' When you get your mind set that this is who you're going to fight – he's bummed out about it. I think he's going to need a little recovery time before we decide if he's fighting 'Rampage' or somebody else."
> 
> Credit: MMAJunkie


It'll be interesting to see how this plays out. Most likely they'll reconcile and all will end well. But can you imagine if things get hasty, and Rampage walks out on the UFC to join Strikeforce? That'd be insane.


----------



## MITB

Is it possible to have a seperate TUF thread please?

I live in the UK and we get TUF 4 days later than the US and I really don't wanna be reading spoilers.

It's really gonna stop me using this thread otherwise.


----------



## Dark Church

I am getting sick of fights being called catchweight bouts when they are not catchweight. Fighting at 195 is a Light Heavyweight fight. That is why the class is from 186-205. it isn't just 205 and anything below 205 and above 185 isn't a weight class. Hughes/Gracie had a Middleweight fight and Franklin is going into his fourth straight LHW bout. I could be the only one that this annoys but I just had to rant a little about it.


----------



## MITB

Dark Church said:


> I am getting sick of fights being called catchweight bouts when they are not catchweight. Fighting at 195 is a Light Heavyweight fight. That is why the class is from 186-205. it isn't just 205 and anything below 205 and above 185 isn't a weight class. Hughes/Gracie had a Middleweight fight and Franklin is going into his fourth straight LHW bout. I could be the only one that this annoys but I just had to rant a little about it.


I see your point but it is a catchweight because both combatants agree not to weigh in at more than 196 effectively. If it was a straight-up LHW bout, then Franklin would be free to weigh-in at 205 and Belfort would be at a potential disadvantage.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> I see your point but it is a catchweight because both combatants agree not to weigh in at more than 196 effectively. If it was a straight-up LHW bout, then Franklin would be free to weigh-in at 205 and Belfort would be at a potential disadvantage.



This.

If the fight was contested at LHW, neither one of them would have agreed to meet at 195. The '186-205' argument is moot because neither Franklin nor Belfort can exceed 195, which by default wouldn't make it a LHW tilt. Fighters are free to weigh in under the required limit, but when the weight determined for a fight isn't parallel with Unified rules (FW = 125, BW = 135, FW = 145, LW = 155, WW = 170, MW = 185, LHW = 205, HW = 265) then it becomes a catchweight.


----------



## Myers

Both Vitor and Efrain didn't make weight on their first attempts this afternoon at the weigh-ins. They both get two hours to try and make weight. Vitor only needs to lose only a quarter-pound while Efrain needs to lose a full pound. They both shouldn't have a problem but it should see how this will affect their fights.

Hermes franca came in at 159 for his fight with griffin, but I guess they agreed to a 159 catchweight fight before the weigh-ins, griffin came in still at 156.


----------



## -Mystery-

I heard Efrain still missed weight on his second attempt.

Vitor wants to fight at 185, but can't even make 195.


----------



## Myers

Both fighters ended up making weight with the extra time allotted to them. 

Strikeforce: Fedor vs Rodgers will be held November 7th in Chicago on CBS. If Fedor loses, this could be on the same level to when Kimbo lost, it could possibly put the company out of buisiness.


----------



## Liam Miller

Really looking forward to UFC 103 more so than i was for 101, 102 debatable.

Also we are also getting the prelims in the UK right?


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> Both fighters ended up making weight with the extra time allotted to them.
> 
> Strikeforce: Fedor vs Rodgers will be held November 7th in Chicago on CBS. *If Fedor loses, this could be on the same level to when Kimbo lost, it could possibly put the company out of buisiness.*


:lmao if you think that then you're delusional.


----------



## McQueen

Mikey Damage said:


> UFC won't do a live show on 11/7.
> 
> They already got live shows on 11/14 and 11/21.
> 
> Word just came out that the show will be in Chicago. And by Chicago, I mean the northwest suburb of Hoffman Estates. I might go. Easier access to the town than Chicago, and a nicer venue than where the WEC went for 41. Allstate Arena would have been ok, as well.
> 
> Also....TUF 10 premiere did 4.1 million. Dayum.





bruteshot74 said:


> OMG Mike, we can finally have our UFC weekend if AMP is still up for it :side:


I might have to crash your party assholes. I think I might look into going to that and get in a visit to the family while i'm at it.


----------



## Myers

Sticksy said:


> :lmao if you think that then you're delusional.


I'm not comparing the two, but if they hype up a fight that will be seen on national television and he loses to a one dimesional fighter like Rodgers, they could lose stock in Fedor. If they throw alot of money out there and then they don't deliver on CBS, it can prove to be detrimental.


----------



## -Mystery-

Lets be honest, nobody is gonna be watching the Strikeforce event. Strikeforce will be lucky to draw a 1.0 rating.


----------



## McQueen

Speaking of ratings, how badly do you think UFC 103 will destroy Mayweather-Marquez this weekend? Or is pretty boy Floyd enough hype to draw some respectable numbers.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Speaking of ratings, how badly do you think UFC 103 will destroy Mayweather-Marquez this weekend? Or is pretty boy Floyd enough hype to draw some respectable numbers.


They asked that question today on ESPN's Around The Horn and I think 2 of the 3 said UFC would win the buyrate battle. It's a tough call because while UFC is the hot commodity at the moment, the show lacks those household name draws, although I think Franklin's a decent draw, but you see my point. 

With that said, UFC's gonna put up a respectable number, but I think Floyd's gonna edge them out barely, although it wouldn't surprise me to see the roles reversed.


----------



## McQueen

To be fair Mayweather-Marquez is the first boxing match i'd be interested in watching in a long ass time. But obviously i'm bias to Ace.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> To be fair Mayweather-Marquez is the first boxing match i'd be interested in watching in a long ass time. But obviously i'm bias to Ace.


I'll be streaming both. My attention will likely be on the UFC event, but if a fight gets dull, I'll be checking out Floyd's fight. 

Also, I was wondering, they've only got two fights scheduled to air on Spike tomorrow. Now, if those finish quickly, will they be airing other prelim fights?


----------



## McQueen

That is a good question. I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Myers

-Mystery- said:


> I'll be streaming both. My attention will likely be on the UFC event, but if a fight gets dull, I'll be checking out Floyd's fight.
> 
> Also, I was wondering, they've only got two fights scheduled to air on Spike tomorrow. Now, if those finish quickly, will they be airing other prelim fights?


I think they will take up enough time between the hype video, and the introductions that they can fill up the hour timeslot. If they end early they probably will have interviews with franklin or vitor before the fight or maybe a video package of the press confrence and the weigh ins.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I think Mayweather will prevail due to lack of a huge name fight on the UFC show. Lesnar/Carwin or GSP or Rampage in a fight would defeat boxing. But I just don't think Frankling/Vitor will do it.

And speaking of Vitor...he had to try 4 times to make weight. His body might not be in good shape for the fight.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm not a diehard boxing fan, or as avid as I am jovial of MMA, but I'm not expecting PBF/Marquez to be a dominant seller.

Take into account that the UFC consistently puts on some two shows a month - roughly 6-8 of which are massive hits in the penny department - versus the scant amount of highly billed boxing cards we're treated to annually (three if we're lucky).

Is it any wonder why MMA has violated a great percentage of the Top 10 PPVs for the past three years? It's almost a forgone conclusion that MMA's 'quantity' + 'quality' has surpassed boxing's few 'quality' fight cards.

Regarding Vitor, a pound and a quarter isn't anything to worry about. Of the three times he failed to make weight, only one of them required the sauna. Vitor's biggest problems have come between the ears. It was never a physical issue for him in the past, his head just wasn't in the game for a long time, mainly because of his sister's abduction. The 'old' Vitor Neanderthal mantra coincides with his sister's abduction, not some sort of hidden relic that Vitor changed.


----------



## Myers

Both Tim Sylvia and Houston Alexander were winners at the Adrenaline IV show today. I am glad to see Sylvia finally pick up a win, when I wasn't laughing at the guy I actually felt sorry for him.


----------



## V1 Dante

Hopefully Mirko puts on a better show this time around.


----------



## MITB

WWE_TNA said:


> Really looking forward to UFC 103 more so than i was for 101, 102 debatable.
> 
> Also we are also getting the prelims in the UK right?


I don't think so.

The plan was to show the Daley/Foster fight on ESPN but now Semtex is on the main card that has been nixed.


----------



## T-C

We do get the prelims. They start at 2am on ESPN.


----------



## hardcore_rko

this is a special week for mexicans so i do expect buys from mayweather/marquez
i will watch mayweather/marquez & UFC, its free on tv  love it. cant wait to see escudero


----------



## bruteshot74

I am looking forward to UFC 103 a lot actually. Might not have any title fights but there are a bunch of pretty intriguing fights. I would love for Santos to win tonight but I think people are really not giving Mirko enough credit. He has better striking then Santos and I do not think Santos has good enough wrestling to get Cro Cop to the mat. I think we could see the left head kick tonight


----------



## McQueen

I'm praying for the left kick tonight. Nothing against dos Santos but I want to see the Cro Cop of old return.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, I wanna see old Cro Cop return as well. I don't know what it is, but I find a match up of Cro Cop/Lesnar intriguing if old Cro Cop were to return.


----------



## McQueen

Big Nog gots my hopes up since I had completely been counting him out after 92. Maybe Cro Cop can do the same.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Not going to be online for the night, nor will I have to access to the show. So, I'll have to check 'em out tomorrow.

*Also. Be nice. On recent PPV days, this thread has become rowdy. If you break a rule, you will be dealt with. Forewarned. *


----------



## SteveMania

CC/Cigano is a hard one to call for me.

I think JDS is the real deal but his chances depend on which Mirko shows up. If Mirko really is back to 100% and his recent lethargic performances in which he appeared to be a step or two past his best days in terms of speed and timing were really the result of leg injures, Cigano is going to have a bad night. If Mirko is fit and fresh enough not to be outgunned by Cigano's youthful speed, his status as the far superior technical kickboxer will show. If he still comes in looking his age, he's going to lose.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

so who else hear thinks that belfort destroys Franklin?


----------



## bruteshot74

Hbk96rRko09 said:


> so who else hear thinks that belfort destroys Franklin?


Nah. I do not know if Belfort is taking this fight seriously or not. He seems to be already looking past it a fight with Anderson Silva has already been kind of hyped. He missed weight to, I know it was not by much, only being a quarter pound but this is a catch weight fight. They are fighting at 195, what would have happened if this fight would have happened at 185?

A concentrated Vitor is one of the most dangerous fighters in the world but I see Franklin taking this tonight. He killed Lindland, who is so overrated it is not even funny and Terry Martin who gets KO'd on a pretty regular occasion. Rich has a good chin against anybody not named Anderson Silva and I am going with him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Preliminary's on Spike is only an hour long? Should be good nonetheless.

Looking forward to three of the five matches on the main card. The main event should deliver. Interested to see Vitor, as I haven't seen any of hid fights before.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Thought my TV was broken because they just kept showing the same eight seconds when the prelims started. Fixed now.

GO ACE!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

WillTheBloody said:


> Thought my TV was broken because they just kept showing the same eight seconds when the prelims started. Fixed now.
> 
> GO ACE!


Yeah I was thinking the same thing :lmao

It started getting annoying after about the 40th time


----------



## T3H~L3X

I saw someone ge tin trouble for this but I'll be a rebel.. anybody got a stream they'd like to share?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

can anyone PM me a decent stream please?

*edit I have a crap steam with no sound and how the hell did effrain KO Miller :| *


----------



## KnowYourRole

Is anyone going to try to watch both PPVs tonight or just one? Also I thought the fights would be live but they are just taped.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

KnowYourRole said:


> Is anyone going to try to watch both PPVs tonight or just one? Also I thought the fights would be live but they are just taped.


Two of the fights were live, now they are showing the pretaped one to kill the hour.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*cough*PMMEAUFCLINK*COUGH*


----------



## Darkest Hour20

ahhh, he dislocated his shoulder. Anybody see that on Spike?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Very exciting opener. Great finish.

Hermes purple hairdo was kind of annoying :side:


----------



## Pala!

I'm glad Koscheck is back on track, he looked impressive.


----------



## Overrated

SEMTEX  get in. 

3 brill fights so far.


----------



## Pala!

Daly looked extremely good. The referees are doing a good job of protecting the fighters tonight IMO.


----------



## BDFW

I think the stoppage wasn't too bad in the Semtex/Kampmann fight, Kampmann was just going to suffer more punishment and go out cold. Not a terrible stoppage in my opinion.


----------



## Pala!

Fuckin' hell, those leg kicks are nasty.


----------



## -Mystery-

What the fuck is Cro Cop doing?


----------



## Overrated

Cro Cop  

Looks like his eye socket was fucked.


----------



## BDFW

Very weird ending, big win for Dos Santos. Still not certain if Dos Santos can hang with the top contenders in the heavyweight division.


----------



## Pala!

Cro Cop looked bad. I feared that he would, it seems as though his heart just isn't with the UFC.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

OMG is it over?


----------



## Overrated

YES WAR Vitor. Goodnight Ace.


----------



## BDFW

First exchange and Rich goes out. Vitor has super fast hands.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Someone called Vitor taking Ace out quickly. Glad I didn't put any points on Ace


----------



## BDFW

Vitor Belfort, Nate Marquardt or Dan Henderson against Anderson Silva would be good to watch. I think one of these guys gets the next title shot and the other two fight in a #1 contenders matchup.


----------



## randy skalba

Holy shit its over already how long did it go?


----------



## BDFW

randy skalba said:


> Holy shit its over already how long did it go?


Vitor won in 3:30 in the first round. They were feeling each other out, first exchange and Rich went down.


----------



## WillTheBloody

UFC100: I'm a big Mir fan. Brock wins.

UFC101: I'm a big Griffin fan. Silva wins.

UFC102: I'm a big Couture fan. Nogueira wins.

UFC103: I'm a big Franklin fan. Belfort wins.

UFC104: I'm a big fan of both Rumble and Shogun. :crying:


Where does Franklin go from here? Against Griffin maybe?


----------



## BDFW

I would like to see Franklin against someone like Griffin, T.Silva or Jardine. Franklin against Jardine could be a very interesting fight as Jardine has only really struggled against fighters with lots of power in their hands. Franklin lacks power so it could be a good fight to watch.


----------



## SteveMania

I feared the worst for Mirko going in, and even more after the fact. Once again his reflexes, speed and timing were a few shades behind the youthful and explosive speed of Cigano.

Mirko's never been a fantastic counter guy when he's the one backpedaling and that showed tonight. It turned out to be a meat grinder of knees and clobbering hands from the inside.

I think we can all submit to the law of parsimony that Mirko is no longer the viable threat he once was against elite or prospering competition, if there were still doubts.


----------



## Myers

This makes the MW division more complicated, I think that Silva would want to face belfort just because he destroyed Hendo and Marquardt.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> This makes the MW division more complicated, I think that Silva would want to face belfort just because he destroyed Hendo and Marquardt.


they're not going to give Belfort a title shot ahead of Henderson or Marquardt. personally i'd have Silva/Hendo and then Marquardt/Belfort for a #1 contender fight.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Paul Daley looked impressive to me that left hook was troubling kampmaan everytime. Franklin seemed to go down without much persuasion from Belfort though i think alot of the UFC oldish guard (Liddell,Griffin,Franklin etc.) there chins are shot to bits.


----------



## McQueen

Griffin KO'ing Franca made my night, I can't stand him. A little sad the Franklin/Belfort fight didn't go so long but I knew that fight was 50/50 for either man going in, Cro Cop looked pretty terrible though I was hoping for more on his part.

Franklin/Forrest would be an interesting fight for a later date.


----------



## Pala!

I feel bad for Franklin, I'm a big fan. But I also feel good for Vitor, he looked good.

I'd like to see Vitor against Hendo at some point, two KO artists. I'm not sure where Franklin will go from here, maybe Forest.


----------



## -Mystery-

Looks like we won't be getting Rampage/Evans until next summer. Dana said him and Rampage are speaking again and that Rampage is out until March so with training time and that, best case scenario is probably June or July for that fight. Hopefully they keep Evans busy during this time and not let him sit by waiting for Rampage. Still think Thiago Silva would be a good fight for both of them or maybe even Tito/Evans II in January or February depending on how the Ortiz/Coleman fight goes.

Dana also said Vitor is ready to fight Silva now and he might even jump over Nate and Hendo for the next shot. Dana said that it might be best for Vitor to get the next shot and have Hendo and Nate fight for the winner of Vitor/Silva.

Also, not really crazy about Franklin/Griffin just yet because if Griffin loses, that's 3 in a row and if Franklin loses that's 3 losses out of his last 4. I think both need to be feed opponents before matching them up against each other. 

Tito was also talking the other day about re-matches with Evans and Griffin.


----------



## bruteshot74

Just got around to watching.

Sad to see what Cro Cop has become, it was not like he got finished either, he just gave up really. Big win for Santos but not sure how much it actually proves. He does get another name heavyweight on his win resume, hopefully takes on some upper tier competition next, maybe the winner of Cain vs. Big Ben or loser of Carwin vs. Lesnar.

Belfort definitely came in and made a statement. I said that he might have been looking past this fight since he missed weight but he proved me wrong for sure. Made a statement knocking out a really tough guy in Rich Franklin and definitely putting his name out there at 185. While Dan is sitting out waiting for that title shot, maybe they made up Belfort vs. Nate and eliminate one of those guys from a title shot. Then you got Henderson and another guy lined up for title shots at Anderson.

The stuff on the main card under the main and co main events had some good action. Daley made a statement KO'ing Hitman. Not sure where he goes from here though, maybe they have him fight Swick next and then have the winner of that get the title shot since GSP is going to destroy anybody thrown at him.

Griffin looked good finally finishing fight and good to see Koscheck finish Trigg and in devastating fashion.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Vitor vs Anderson. Lock it up.


----------



## -Mystery-

bruteshot74 said:


> Just got around to watching.
> 
> Sad to see what Cro Cop has become, it was not like he got finished either, he just gave up really. Big win for Santos but not sure how much it actually proves. He does get another name heavyweight on his win resume, hopefully takes on some upper tier competition next, maybe the winner of Cain vs. Big Ben or loser of Carwin vs. Lesnar.
> 
> Belfort definitely came in and made a statement. I said that he might have been looking past this fight since he missed weight but he proved me wrong for sure. Made a statement knocking out a really tough guy in Rich Franklin and definitely putting his name out there at 185. While Dan is sitting out waiting for that title shot, maybe they made up Belfort vs. Nate and eliminate one of those guys from a title shot. Then you got Henderson and another guy lined up for title shots at Anderson.
> 
> The stuff on the main card under the main and co main events had some good action. Daley made a statement KO'ing Hitman. *Not sure where he goes from here though, maybe they have him fight Swick next and then have the winner of that get the title shot since GSP is going to destroy anybody thrown at him.*
> 
> Griffin looked good finally finishing fight and good to see Koscheck finish Trigg and in devastating fashion.


I was actually thinking they might have Hughes and Koscheck fight each other next for the right to lose to GSP because they'll definitely want a name guy fighting GSP if it's headlining a PPV unless it's a situation where GSP's defense would be the co-main event, then in that case a fight like GSP/Swick or GSP/Daley would be fine.


----------



## brian8448

Lets not get fooled, Belfort has no chance against Anderson.


----------



## SteveMania

Going back to my initial sentiments, I also think it was a really formative experience for Cigano because he was smashing guys left and right in sub 90 seconds, while he went a good 12 minutes and appeared to get better as time went on. Mirko has underrated hands, but he doesn't like to counter when he's the one circling away from the exchanges.

You can talk about age and the standard Randy Couture agelessness, but there's also relative wear and tear. Functionally Mirko's been around fighting for almost two decades and he has been in several wars over the years which would explain his decline.

We got some lukewarm stoppages with Daley/Kampmann and Koscheck/Trigg in my mind. Kampmann was out on his feet, but he was still covering up and once the fight was called he immediately protested it. Regardless, I expected Daley to blitz Kampmann. For some reason people have the impression that winning the Dane kickboxing tournament at the local titty bar equates to having great striking technique. He got tagged repeatedly with left hooks, kept his hands low like he always does, and did nothing of consequence when he had clinch situations.

Vitor's history is wilting when the fight takes an abrupt u-turn. Against a guy like Silva, who is incredibly crisp and can flex some serious head movement and footwork in abundance, along with a stout chin, I don't think it ends well for Belfort.

Despite that though, now is as good a time as any to go along with that fight. I'd be marginally interested if only because Belfort has the speed, reflexes and hands to make it at least semi quasi compelling. Which is to say I think he has as good a chance as any of dispatching Silva.


----------



## McQueen

I thought the Kampmann stoppage was rather justified, his hands were down and while he might not have been out yet he was well on his way. And I don't understand why Kampmann didn't go for the submission right off the bat fighting a guy known to have a lacking groundgame.

Trigg's stoppage was a little more arguable but I think that was a good call for the same reason too.


----------



## T-C

Belfort kayoing Franklin was beautiful. Rich didn't even get a chance to run away.

In saying that, Anderson would make Belfort look silly. It is more interesting than him fighting Hendo or Nate again though.

Daley won me a decent amount of money along with Vitor, so on that front it was a good night.


----------



## Dark Church

Since GSP is out until February Dana is considering Daley/Swick fighting for the #1 contender's spot. I say good because Swick would win and get a title shot.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Missed the Franca/Griffin fight as I was late getting out the house and to the bar and caught the end of Trigg/Koscheck.

Nyce to see Koscheck back on track and looking pretty good some could say the stoppage was a bit controversial but in the end, I think it was the right deicision. 

Kampmann/Daley- Daley controlled it from the begining which kinda surprised me becuase though I've always felt Kampmann was overrated he still seemed like the favorite for this one. The stoppage was a bit premature for me but knowing what would have come... it was best that way. 

Cro-Cop/Dos Santos- Cro cop looked pretty bad through out, didn't expect it to be this one sided but can't discredit Dos Santos. I too would like to see him fight someone further up maybe Herring/Kongo then further into maybe Cain. 

Franklin/Belfort- Good stoppage, Vitor dominates... where do they both go from here? I'd have to say I kinda favor a Tito/Franklin or Franklin/Jardine over something like a Forrest match up... As for Belfort I'm still not convinced he came in and dominated a tough opponent who has a good chin but I'd like to see him get tested at 185 before taking a shot at Anderson.

All in all good night of fights... looking foreward to news from this event and where things lead now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Disappointed with Cro Cop. WTF was up with him just constantly pushing off JDS? He'd tie him up or just push him away. It was depressing to see the end of the feared Cro Cop.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Mikey Damage said:


> Disappointed with Cro Cop. WTF was up with him just constantly pushing off JDS? He'd tie him up or just push him away. It was depressing to see the end of the feared Cro Cop.


Just might have to release him from my camp in the fantasy league 

At least Efrain did his job


----------



## MITB

All in all, a very enjoyable card.

Efrain showed some powerful striking and decisively dispatching Cole is a great start. Gotta be looking at someone like Marcus Aurelio or Melvin Guillard next.

I'm a big fan of Tyson Griffin and he put in the most impressive performance on the card for my money. He showed great footwork, excellent head movement, the leg kicks were superb and the boxing crisp. Much improved and I'd love to see him fight a real contender like Maynard or Stevenson next.

Kos has serious KO power and Trigg is washed up, so no real suprise. That being said, I thought Kos cuffed him round the back of the head with the first punch. I can't stand Kos though and he will never be a serious contender at 170. Hughes next makes sense.

I thought a lot of people in the prediction thread were sleeping on Daley, perhaps not realising the stand-up he possesses. Kampmann is vastly overrated and is a mediocre striker at best, the stoppage was 100% correct. Swick/Daley please.

Mirko, Mirko, Mirko...I was disappointed with the lack of heart tbh. I don't think Cro Cop looked too bad but he is not even close to the, Bob Sapp orbital bone shattering, highlight reel head-kicking, terminator of old. Dos Santos didn't show me enough to show he can hang with the top boys in the HW divion either. JDS needs to really step up and fight someone relevant like the winner of Mir/Kongo or the loser of Lesnar/Carwin.

Joe Rogan threw out there Cro Cop dropping to 205...please Mirko, do it. CRO COP VS LIDDELL = AWESOMENESS AND BUYS!!

As for Ace/Belfort...Wow. I thought Franklin dropped very easily but Belfort has serious power so Rich deserves the benefit of the doubt. Got to be Belfort/Anderson with Hendo (if willing) Vs. Nate for the #1 contendership. Franklin/Griffin would be nice.


----------



## truebluefan

*Herschel Walker starting out new career in MMA*

Herschel Walker is starting a new career in mixed martial arts.

The 47-year-old former NFL running back said Monday that he has signed a multi-fight contract with promoter Strikeforce.

I think he is too old, even for Strikeforce!

I watched a 35 year old in shape fighter lose to a 25 year old in the UFC this last week.

Come on Herschel!


----------



## SteveMania

Mikey Damage said:


> Disappointed with Cro Cop. WTF was up with him just constantly pushing off JDS? He'd tie him up or just push him away. It was depressing to see the end of the feared Cro Cop.



Say what you will about Mirko now, but he was never a counter guy, not even in his prime.

Anytime someone waded forward with strikes, Mirko would adamantly backpedal and circle away without any offense. The strategy to beat CC has long been to pressure him and always goad the action. Otherwise he would begin to pick you apart and eventually cap the fight off with a HL kick.

Here's a prime Mirko against Aleks doing much of the same:











Regarding Saturday night's stoppages, any fighter worth his salt would go out on their shield in order to ensure that they leave everything inside the ring/cage. Anytime you can argue the former, it instantly becomes a questionable stoppage. Even though I'm firmly on the same scale as far as what would have happened if the fight continued, more questions are vaulted rather than answered all because Yves could have let the fight go on for a few more seconds.

It's not like boxing where you on sparingly occasion stomach 200-300 punches in one fight, an accumulative effect that differs entirely from MMA given the duration and probability of the fight taking place inside the clinch or on the mat (let alone how MMA striking isn't anywhere near the pentagon of K-1, top-flight Muay Thai tournaments or professional boxing for that matter).

Kampmann trained day in day out for weeks, paid his trainers and dues in full inside the gym and I can guarantee you he would have been fine having taken a few seasonal shots just to solidify the fight. Unfortunately Yves disagreed.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> Kampmann trained day in day out for weeks, paid his trainers and dues in full inside the gym and I can guarantee you he would have been fine having taken a few seasonal shots just to solidify the fight. Unfortunately Yves disagreed.


It's a fair enough point but in actuality that's really not Yves concern and neither should it be. All he can, nay, should do, is judge the state of the fighters health at the exact time he is being pummelled. Kampmann's eyes rolled at least twice, so why risk a potentially devastating KO just for the sake of finality?

To many KO's lessen a career, so Yves done the Dane a solid, no doubt.


----------



## El Conquistador

The Sun said:


> MIRKO FILIPOVIC has decided to hang up his gloves following his UFC 103 defeat to Junior Dos Santos.
> The mixed martial arts legend — once regarded as the most feared striker on the planet — called time on his career after admitting he no longer has the desire to continue fighting.
> 
> UFC president Dana White suggested the 35-year-old Croatian should consider quitting after he verbally submitted to the dominant Dos Santos in the third round of their heavyweight encounter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Cro Cop has now admitted Saturday was his final professional MMA bout. He said: "Maybe the ones who have said that I'm done are right.
> 
> "Obviously, I can't break my mental block in the Octagon. I have twenty years of training like a spartan behind me. It has caught up with me, my body is broken down. I've been worn out."
> 
> Filipovic's career highlight was his 2006 Pride Open Weight Grand Prix triumph which saw him defeat Hidehiko Yoshida, Wanderlei Silva and Josh Barnett before clinching the title.
> 
> But since joining the UFC after Pride's collapse in 2007, Cro Cop's performances inside the Octagon have been feeble.
> 
> Back-to-back losses against Gabriel Gonzaga and Cheick Kongo saw his first stint in the organisation end abruptly.
> 
> He moved to Japan's DREAM outfit and scored victories over Tatsuya Mizuno and Hong Man Choi before returning to the Octagon at UFC 99 with a win over Britain's Mostapha Al-Turk.
> 
> But those successes were against opponents generally perceived as being far weaker than Cro Cop.
> 
> And that was underlined against Dos Santos on Saturday, with the Croat looking nervous and tentative, allowing the young Brazilian to take control of the fight and ultimately end his career.
> 
> Filipovic added: "That was not the kind of performance the public pay for. I don't feel the hunger anymore.
> 
> "I have started playing it safe, I'm not prepared to take risks. [Dos Santos] is younger, more hungry, more aggressive. He wanted to win a lot more."


R.I.P


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> It's a fair enough point but in actuality that's really not Yves concern and neither should it be. All he can, nay, should do, is judge the state of the fighters health at the exact time he is being pummelled. Kampmann's eyes rolled at least twice, so why risk a potentially devastating KO just for the sake of finality?
> 
> To many KO's lessen a career, so Yves done the Dane a solid, no doubt.



It's funny because Yves is actually notorious for letting fights exceed the confines of what is *fair* and *just* (entirely subjective) when it comes to stoppages. Some will chalk it up to 'knowing the fighter well' [/Rogan banter], but that's hardly the case when he has such a deep and profound history in letting fights last longer than they should as evidenced when the fighter on the receiving end of a beatdown is unable to get back up on their own accord (for recent time's sake, Brown/Sell was downright atrocious).

With that said, gravity was yet to play a role in Daley/Kampmann and even though I firmly believe Kampmann would have eventually been put to sleep, he still managed to block the majority of Daley's onslaught at the time of the stoppage. Which is to say, it wouldn't have hurt to let the fight go on a few more seconds.

I doubt anyone, Kampmann included, would have been worked up in a lather if Yves waited until all doubt was canned instead of collectively raising more questions. It was a lukewarm stoppage, not terrible, but certainly not one that would have risked Kampmann's health unless he ate a bunch of unanswered strikes to the dome. That's why I brought up boxing to reiterate, in that MMA doesn't have one iota of the same physical/mental risks in contrast.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Ok first Cro Cop...Now Rampage!!!??



> No less than an hour ago, Quinton "Rampage" Jackson announced that he is done fighting on his personal website.
> 
> Jackson sounded quite sure of himself and said the UFC saved his life but felt he gave back enough to give up MMA. If Jackson is serious, he leaves the mixed martial arts world with an impressive career record of 30-7.
> 
> The UFC has done a lot for me but I think I have done more for them. The UFC bought WFA to get my contract & they saved my life, so I felt loyal to them. They pushed me into a fight with Chuck Liddel even when I clearly stated I wasn't ready to fight for the belt because the American fans didn't know me but I took the fight and didn't complain & after I won the American fans booed me for the first time which changed the way I saw them & it hurt me deeply.
> 
> Then before I can even get out of the cage they announced that I was fighting Dan Henderson without even asking me. After I beat Dan Henderson, I made history in becoming the first undisputed champion in MMA but was never even given the pride belt in the cage & I was never promoted as the undisputed champ. Later Anderson Silva was.
> 
> Then they had me coach TUF season 7 and fight Forrest and the fight was very controversial & normally when a fight is that close & controversial there is normally an instant replay. I can name a couple of instances. Instead they offered me the Vanderlei Silva fight which I gladly accepted even though I know it was a very risky fight for me to take because of all the drama that was happening to me at the time. I fought that fight with a jaw injury and then a couple weeks later Dana called me and asked me to fight Rashad. For the first time I said no, I didn't want to fight because it was such short notice & I wouldn't have had a long break between camp. Dana talked me into fighting Rashad anyway but Rashad refused the fight and so I had to fight Jardine as a favor to the UFC instead of getting my belt back (which wasn't even worth it to me financially).
> 
> Then I reinjured my jaw in the fight with Vanderlei & Jardine. Frank Mir gets hurt so they wanted to switch my fight from UFC 100 to the fight Frank couldn't make it to but I couldn't fight cause I needed jaw surgury. So they give Machida the fight against Rashad & they told me they want me to coach TUF season 10 against Rashad. That's why I wanted Rashad to win so bad but when Rashad got knocked out I told them I wanted to fight Machida for the belt but Dana told me if I coach TUF against Rashad that I could fight Machida afterwards cause this was a different type of ultimate fighter show they were doing. After I signed the contract Dana then changes his mind & says I have to fight Rashad & even told me what to say in the press & so my fans think I was scared to fight Machida. After all that I still never complained & I did it all.
> 
> Then this movie role came about that I have been trying to get for over a year & as soon as I found out I was close to getting it, I called Dana right away & asked to push the Memphis fight back just a month or so. I told him what this movie role meant to me. I told him that I used to bond with my father watching the tv show as a kid when my parents where still married & it represents the memories I had with my father when we lived together. My dad became an alcohalic & addicted to drugs & we grew apart. But after my dad got his life back together, I was so proud of my dad & I told him I would always take care of him in the future & make him proud of me. My dad & I are still very big fans of the show & I am basically doing this for the childhood memories I had spending time in front of the tv with my dad. Dana went on the internet & mocked me because of that & I still did nothing. Dana & I finally talked & we made up & then after that he went back on the internet & said some bullshit & he was talking bad about the movie when information is not even supposed to be released & talking about payments which is not even true could really hurt my future acting career, which could very well last longer than my fighting career. I'm not like Randy Couture. My body has been getting so many different injuries that I wont be able to fight until my forties & neither do I want to fight that long. So I feel like my second career could be in jeopardy.. so I'm done fighting. I've been getting negative reviews from the dumb ass fans that don't pay my bills or put my kids though college. So I'm hanging it up. I'm gonna miss all my loyal fans but hopefully they'll follow me to my new career & I will gain more loyal fans along the way. & all you hater fans out there can kiss my big black hairy ass! & anybody that don't like what I just said can come try to kick my ass!
> 
> I still feel the UFC is a great organization and I felt like I was very loyal to them but they didn't respect my loyalty but I wish the UFC the best. I did a lot of things for them. I wish no bad blood between us but I have kids & a family back in Memphis to provide for & thats all that matters to me!
> 
> -Posted by Rampage Jackson on September 22, 2009 at 4:43pm


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

If that is indeed the case, today is a very sad as I'm a huge Rampage fan


----------



## bruteshot74

Fuck Quinton Jackson. Just wait till his movie career fails and he comes back crying to Dana White that he wants to fight again.


----------



## Myers

It really bothers me that he would pull this, he should at least have that fight with evans before he retires.


----------



## SteveMania

Fucking A, I didn't see that one coming.

Before people nail this recent flake of news, cut the guy some slack and realize that he trains his ass off always risking his health everytime he steps foot inside the ring/cage. He fights to put food on the table and despite whatever amount of hypocrisy people are going to dumb it down to, put yourselves in his shoes before flexing your e-machoness behind a keyboard.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Meh. Grain of salt. Rampage goes where the money goes. At one point, we thought we'd never see Couture back in the UFC. Or Tito. Yet, here they are back in the UFC.

Rampage will be back. It might not be for awhile. Maybe not until 2011. But I think we'll see him again. Too much $$$$$$ to be made. Espeically once UFC gets a new TV deal worth millions upon millions.


----------



## -Mystery-

Oh well, clears the light heavyweight division up some more. 

Gonna be funny though when Rampage's movie career falls flat.


----------



## Josh

I'm not bothered by Jackson retiring, was never a huge fan, but he is obviously going to be called out for ducking Rashad.


----------



## BDFW

I am a fan of Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson so this is shocking and sad news to me. It's going to be a bit strange watching TUF 10, seeing all this hype for Rashad vs. Rampage and then nothing.....and not ever seeing Rampage in the octagon. I think something will be resolved and we will se Rampage back in the UFC, but it make take a while for it to all resolve.


----------



## MITB

It's a dark day with no Rampage in MMA. Like a lot of others, I'm sure he'll be back sooner or later but I hope his film career takes off. The guy has natural charisma and given the right role (and B.A Baracus is potentially that role) he could go over in the mainstream.

Good luck Rampage, I'm gonna miss you dude. :sad:


----------



## WillTheBloody

Truthfully, I think this'll work out really well for both Rampage and UFC. First off, this frees Rashad to fight before the end of the year. Second, when Jackson decides to return (not if, _when_) he should do so a more motivated fighter. 

Let's be honest, Rampage may be the least motivated fighter ever. I doubt he's really wanted to fight for a couple years now. The idea of a Rampage who actually misses beatin' mothers up stepping in against top guys interests me much more than Rampage sputtering out because he doesn't care.

Third, Quentin will still have all of his money matches as soon as he returns in a couple years: Rashad, Griffin, maybe Machida or Silva.

If 'Page thinks there's money in the movie business pit, then go for it. Make your dough and don't get the crap beat out of you doing it. But it's a little tacky walking away like this. I still love the guy, as a personality and a fighter.


----------



## Liam Miller

Ohhh that fucking sucks, always been a huge fan of him but hopefully he will return and fight rashad really been wanting to this fight but it's not to be

and also like someone else said this leaves Rashad to fight at 107 or 108


----------



## -Mystery-

Evans was already free to fight at 107 or 108. Rampage pulled out of their fight like two weeks ago.


----------



## WillTheBloody

-Mystery- said:


> Evans was already free to fight at 107 or 108. Rampage pulled out of their fight like two weeks ago.


Rampage had pulled out of the date, not the fight. I read a quote from Evans saying that, even though their fight was postponed, he expected his next fight to still be against Rampage. He specualted February I believe.

*EDIT:* HERE's the article. It's at the end.


----------



## -Mystery-

WillTheBloody said:


> Rampage had pulled out of the date, not the fight. I read a quote from Evans saying that, even though their fight was postponed, he expected his next fight to still be against Rampage. He specualted February I believe.
> 
> *EDIT:* HERE's the article. It's at the end.


Well yeah, he pulled out of the date not the fight then Dana said Rampage wasn't returning to MMA until March and if you factor in training time, their fight theoretically wouldn't happen until at least May so I always understood it as Evans was free to fight anyone. 

I'm not expecting him to fight at 107, but I suspect he'll be fighting at the big 108 show at the top of January. I think Ortiz/Evans II is a possibility depending on how Ortiz's fight with Coleman goes, Griffin/Evans II is another option, but I wouldn't throw Griffin into that fire just yet, and the best option is probably Thiago/Evans.


----------



## MITB

So, who is most likely to be Rashad's opponent now? Based on who's available, I'm thinking he will still fight at 107 against either Thiago Silva or Forrest Griffin.


----------



## -Mystery-

MITB said:


> So, who is most likely to be Rashad's opponent now? Based on who's available, I'm thinking he will still fight at 107 against either Thiago Silva or Forrest Griffin.


I don't know about him fighting at 107 since they've already got 4 solid main card fights with Penn/Sanchez, Guida/Florian, Mir/Kongo, and Alves/Thiago. They might even use the Buentello fight as the opener.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Yeah, Silva/Evans at 108 seems likely. I could also see Rashad take on the loser of Machida/Shogun. Something about Rua/Evans really interests me.


----------



## Dark Church

This will get Evans to move on quicker because he knows the fight isn't happening now. Evans/Silva at the super bowl weekend show would be my guess. GSP is expected to fight in February as well so those could be two great main events.


----------



## -Mystery-

Wes was robbed tonight. No way can a win for James be justified.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

-Mystery- said:


> Wes was robbed tonight. No way can a win for James be justified.


I kind of think that too. I thought Wes was gonna get the decision. Wes got very tired early, but he still got the takedown and landed some good punches. Well Rashad's gotta be loving it right now.

Excited to see Kimbo next week. Maybe Kimbo loses, and thats why Rampage ripped the door apart like in the preview.


----------



## bruteshot74

-Mystery- said:


> Wes was robbed tonight. No way can a win for James be justified.


Yah I thought Wes had won to. That second round was horrible but Wes did get the takedown and attempt the choke...horrible fight though, I was expecting way more from that James dude since he trains with Rashad and those guys at Greg Jacksons camp, at least think the guy would have some cardio.

Next week is the biggest fight in Spike history! :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

Fucking shit. Now I gotta make a separate thread for TUF. 

Tonight, Rampage did the most awesome head shake I've ever seen. Even better than this:










Can someone, anyone, find a GIF of Rampage shaking his head?


----------



## SteveMania

Both guys were fucking terrible, but I wasn't particularly miffed by the decision. Shivers did zero with his takedowns and ground position, while McSweeney escaped both takedowns, landed a shitload of leg kicks throughout, staggered Shivers with an overhand right and cleaned his clock with a head kick.

Neither guy impressed, although certainly a far cry from a robbery.


----------



## -Mystery-

SteveMania said:


> Both guys were fucking terrible, but I wasn't particularly miffed by the decision. Shivers did zero with his takedowns and ground position, while McSweeney escaped both takedowns, landed a shitload of leg kicks throughout, staggered Shivers with an overhand right and cleaned his clock with a head kick.
> 
> Neither guy impressed, although certainly a far cry from a robbery.


I thought Wes kept more busy then James. I thought the first round certainly went to Wes. Wes had gotten the takedown, was pressing the action, and landing good shots. Really James only had a few good leg kicks and that final 30 second flurry in round one. I thought round two was a lot closer than the first, but still thought Wes was the better of the two. He once again got the takedown then landed a few shots and got a submission attempt in there. Wes was completely gassed that round, but James, for whatever reason wouldn't attack. My guess as to why was a combination of fatigue and James was afraid of Wes' power and/or getting taken down. 

I definitely thought the fight was way closer to a draw than a James decision.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I thought Wes looked better on the ground than standing. He tried a couple subs, kept somewhat decent body control, and was able to mount. He should have tried for the takedown as much as his body allowed him to.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> I thought Wes looked better on the ground than standing. He tried a couple subs, kept somewhat decent body control, and was able to mount. He should have tried for the takedown as much as his body allowed him to.


Yeah, I agree with this. James didn't seem to have any answer for the takedowns and was alright when it came to being on his back. Wes' size seemed to be a problem for James and he definitely should have tried to push his body more to get another takedown, but that's kinda hard to do when James is running away from him at every turn.


----------



## Myers

I put up the newest episode of TUF in the MMA media section, I know some of you foreigners have to wait a few extra days to see it.

Wow, after last week I had a feeling the fights this season were going to be terrible. Rampage easily makes up for it though.


----------



## MITB

Mikey Damage said:


> Fucking shit. Now I gotta make a separate thread for TUF.


A suggestion - Maybe all TUF discussion could be classed as spoilers and as such spoiler tags should be used.


----------



## bruteshot74

I ain't putting spoiler tags. MIKE should make a separate thread and stop being such a jobber.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i'll do it soon. im pretty meh. doing actual mod work is difficult for me.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> i'll do it soon. im pretty meh. *doing actual mod work is difficult for me.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

:lmao

nicely done.


----------



## Rush

thank you


----------



## bruteshot74

Anybody going to be watching K1 GP 2009 tomorrow?


----------



## BDFW

Supposedly Vitor Belfort and Anderson Silva have verbally agreed on fighting at UFC 108 on Jan 2nd. I'd like to see how Vitor goes against Anderson, probably the same result as all of Silva's other opponents.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Although I'd say the match up of Vitor and Silva interests me a bit more than a re-match with either Marquart or Hendo, I'm gonna say wtf? How does coming in and beating Rich Franklin(who was dominated by Silva twice) at catchweight that he struggled to make nominate put him in line for a title shot over the other two. Either way Anderson's gonna pretty much dominate the fight but i'd say with the previous experience, win tallies, and all around skill that Hendo or Marquart should be staring a title shot in the face. You can make a case for all three men but I'd say the weakest of the three would be Vitor's the only one that hasn't lost to Silva.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

so is Vitor going to be fighting for the MW title or is this another LHW opponent for Anderson?


----------



## -Mystery-

Silva/Vitor at 108 works for me. Let Hendo/Nate be one of the undercard fights as well.


----------



## BDFW

Nate or Hendo probably deserve to fight Anderson more but I think everybody just wants to see how Vitor could go against the Middleweight champion. Nate vs. Hendo is actually a fight that would be good to watch wand is hard to pick a winner.


----------



## SteveMania

Silva/Belfort is compelling to me only because Vitor brings a different stylistic match-up on the front, while Marquardt and Hendo have already tried their luck against Silva and were handily beaten down. Belfort has good hands, speed in abundance coupled with power to make it at least semi quasi intriguing, problem is, it's still a nightmare match-up for him.

Anderson's chin is spec-fucking-tacular, his timing may only be second to Machida in the entire gamut of MMA striking and once he develops a rhythm he's among one of the very best finishers around.

I'm still not entirely sold on Vitor's mental state either. When the fight doesn't go as planned (meaning he gets taken down or outstruck), we've seen him get discouraged and mentally check out of a fight. When Vitor loses, he gets blown out and I expect to see another repeat here.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm intrigued to see the karate of Vitor vs Anderson.

Basically, this will be the closest we'll get to seeing Machida/Anderson.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Belfort will lose in the first round. Griffin got hammered but id still fancy Griffin to beat Belfort(another great match up down the line!)


----------



## Dark Church

Henderson and Marquardt worked their way to a title shot and instead Vitor gets handed one after one UFC win that wasn't even at 185. he also failed to make weight for a 195 fight. I know Andersdon didn't want to fight Henderson or Marquardt but I don't give a shit. Champions should face the top contenders not whoever they want to face. Belfort is on a five fight win streak with three crappy wins in there and a win over a declining Matt Lindland. In fact Franklin is his only impressive win since probabaly Heath Herring in 2001 which is arguable.His last loss was to Henderson as well who also beat Franklin. Henderson is getting screwed royally. I would be tempted to go to Strikeforce if I were him. Fight Mousasi on CBS rather than continue to get screwed by the UFC.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Henderson and Marquardt worked their way to a title shot and instead Vitor gets handed one after one UFC win that wasn't even at 185. he also failed to make weight for a 195 fight. I know Andersdon didn't want to fight Henderson or Marquardt but I don't give a shit. Champions should face the top contenders not whoever they want to face. Belfort is on a five fight win streak with three crappy wins in there and a win over a declining Matt Lindland. In fact Franklin is his only impressive win since probabaly Heath Herring in 2001 which is arguable.His last loss was to Henderson as well who also beat Franklin. Henderson is getting screwed royally. I would be tempted to go to Strikeforce if I were him. Fight Mousasi on CBS rather than continue to get screwed by the UFC.


Silva is fighting a top contender though. Dana and company deemed Vitor a top contender and at the end of the day, who they deem a top contender means more than who you, I, or anyone else does. 

If Henderson wants to go fight in Strikeforce, then see ya later. He can go fight Mousasi on a fight card nobody is gonna watch, get his ass beat, then fade into obscurity there. Hendo would be an absolute fucking idiot to leave UFC for Strikforce.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I would be tempted to go to Strikeforce if I were him. Fight Mousasi on CBS rather than continue to get screwed by the UFC.



And do you honestly believe Strikeforce would be able to sink the same kind of coin the UFC currently supports Hendo with?

Not only would he get a less lucrative deal, he would also have a handful of optimal competition in Strikeforce.

Let's face it, title shots are all subjective and suppressed to what sells and works within any company's plans. Hendo will probably get his day in the sun, and if he doesn't, then it'll likely be a result of not deserving it to begin with (assuming he loses to Marquardt or whomever they pit him against).


----------



## brian8448

I give Vitor no chance, at all. 

So their year end card is looking like

Rashad VS Thiago Silva
Henderson VS Marquardt
Belfort VS Anderson Silva

?

That's good for a typical card but it pales in comparison to their year end card last year


----------



## CJ Punk

Henderson can't be that stupid can he? He should know that the overall MMA community watches UFC and nothing else. Why go to another promotion that hardly anyone will watch? UFC is where he belongs.


----------



## Rush

The Immortal CJ said:


> Henderson can't be that stupid can he? He should know that the *overall MMA community watches UFC and nothing else.* Why go to another promotion that hardly anyone will watch? UFC is where he belongs.


what?


----------



## CJ Punk

Maybe I should have worded that more properly. I believe MMA fans overall care more about the UFC and wouldn't take the time to watch Dan Henderson over in another promotion. I most certainly wouldn't care.


----------



## SteveMania

This isn't pro 'rasslin.

It's a formality that organizations in MMA are part and parcel because of the fighters and fights alike. There's a clear distinction between the hostility of the WWE and TNA versus the glowing endorsement of a burgeoning sport that happens to have orgs that manage to stay afloat and operate without the competition mantra that you consistently see in pro wrestling.

Referring to the pro-Zuffa crowd is one thing, although you'd be hard-pressed to find any diehards solely tune into Zuffa broadcasts. The lesser informed crowd, those that'll typically use the 'ultimate fighting' connotations as a means of describing MMA, are among those that are in all likelihood only exposed through the UFC.


----------



## Myers

At the end of the day, it's all about making money. I would rather see Vitor face Silva before we saw Henderson/Marquardt II, and I am a huge Dan Henderson fan. I wouldn't pay to see a rematch of any Silva fights, especially after he dominated their first encounters. UFC puts together this Vitor montage of his fast hands and him knocking people unconscious hyping up his return, he then goes on to TKO Franklin who has only lost by TKO to Machida and Silva. Some might think it's unfair to Henderson because he was promised the title shot first, but he still needs to workout his contract with the UFC and Dana is already looking towards the future and this would be a perfect fight for the year end PPV. It really doesn't matter, whoever faces Silva at MW will get picked apart.


----------



## Mikey Damage

people are going to watch Strikeforce on CBS. Let's not kid ourselves here.

However, the difference for Henderson in the two companies...the amount of $$$$ paid to him, and the level of competition. Those two factors are distinctly in favor of the UFC.


----------



## Foxy182

Has anyone heard the rumors of Swick Vs Hardy at 105 winner maybe gettin a title shot at GSP hope that fight is true that would be amazing with Swick taking the win even though i would love to see Hardy win


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

stylesclash2006 said:


> Has anyone heard the rumors of Swick Vs Hardy at 105 winner maybe gettin a title shot at GSP hope that fight is true that would be amazing with Swick taking the win even though i would love to see Hardy win


I wouldn't be able to cheer for Hardy, Swick is just too awesome.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Henderson will resign, White will persuade him 2 fight marquardt first, and then gurantee him a shot at silva if he wins. Henderson would be mad to go to strikeforce at this stage in his career.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> *people are going to watch Strikeforce on CBS. Let's not kid ourselves here.*
> 
> However, the difference for Henderson in the two companies...the amount of $$$$ paid to him, and the level of competition. Those two factors are distinctly in favor of the UFC.


I'm not so sure about that. Fedor and Rodgers aren't draws, although Rodgers does benefit from being on CBS before, but still. Then factor in counter programming by the UFC. I think the main audience watching is going to consist of internet, diehard MMA fans with some casual fans sprinkled in. I honestly don't see the show drawing any higher than a 1.5.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuAuWoHScFg&feature=player_embedded

^ The latest Forrest Griffin interview. The guy seems a bit distant I'm not sure, maybe he's just embarresed. It's nice to see him again though.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chrisp_Morg said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuAuWoHScFg&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ^ The latest Forrest Griffin interview. The guy seems a bit distant I'm not sure, maybe he's just embarresed. It's nice to see him again though.


I thought Forrest was distant too, but then I started to think maybe he's just being Forrest. He seemed to be giving the interview in a sarcastic, funny yet serious way.


----------



## T-C

The interviewer's line about jogging was quite good to be fair to him.


----------



## Dark Church

Swick/Hardy at 105 is confirmed and this means Swick will be #1 contender soon. Hardy is mediocre at best and I expect Swick to be dominant in this one.


----------



## raunotonts

Gotta agree, don't think that Hardy has much of a chance at 105.


----------



## SteveMania

And neither have much of chance against GSP.


----------



## Mikey Damage

rumor: wanderlei vs akiyama at 108.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Kimbo to train at Greg Jackson's camp?*



> In what was perhaps the most ringing endorsement of streetfighting legend turned UFC hopeful Kimbo Slice, opposing TUF 10 coach Rashad Evans recently expressed his interest in bringing the former Elite XC vet to Greg Jackson's camp in New Mexico to train with him.
> 
> Slice (3-1) has, by all accounts, been working hard since the popular Spike TV reality show finished taping several months ago and will likely fight at The Ultimate Fighter 10 Finale.
> 
> Evans is not the only one Slice has left an impression on. UFC Owner Lorenzo Fertitta confirmed everyone around Kimbo has be very impressed with his performance during his time on the show and UFC President Dana White has guaranteed that the former college football player will fight for the UFC regardless of how he fares during the show.
> 
> When asked if he'd consider leaving American Top Team for Jackson's Submission Fighting, Slice expressed interest and was not opposed to the idea.
> 
> "That would be a possibility," Kimbo told Fighters Only. "Greg Jackson's camp, I've heard, is the best out there right now. Anyone who is trying to become of a fighter or become a better fighter, I've heard that - other than American Top Team - Greg Jackson's camp is the best out there."
> 
> If Kimbo were to switch camps he'd be training with the likes of Rashad Evans, Keith Jardine, Shane Carwin, Nate Marquardt and Georges St. Pierre to name a few.
> 
> 
> Man, everyone is talking about how improved Kimbo is and how he is a different fighter. I hope it's not a hype ploy but have to wonder. Both White/Fertitta said he is much improved and Rashad as you may or may not know expressed interest in bringing Kimbo to Jackson's camp in NM.
> 
> Kimbo could become a beast down there. I just question his age.


Interesting, I hope he can show more dedication at Jackson's than when he was under Bas. And like the dude in the article said, this could all just be hype to get Kimbo over who knows - I still don't really like Kimbo.


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> And neither have much of chance against GSP.


agreed, that fight is just to see who will get a loss against GSP.

Akiyama vs Wand if true would be a great fight to see, I would have to with Wanderlai on this one.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> rumor: wanderlei vs akiyama at 108.


Do not think this is true. Read that Akiyama is going to train at Extreme Couture now and I think Wandy still trains there as well still unless he is just at his own gym now. I could be wrong though, just thought they were both part of Extreme Couture.


----------



## Foxy182

Well heres the full card for 105



> http://uk.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventdetail.fightCard&eid=2366
> Main Card
> 
> Randy Couture vs Brandon Vera
> Michael Bisping vs Denis Kang
> Mike Swick vs Dan Hardy
> James Wilks vs Matt Brown
> Ross Pearson vs Aaron Riley
> 
> Preliminary Card
> 
> Terry Etim vs Shannon Gugerty
> Paul Taylor vs John Hathaway
> Nick Osipczak vs Matthew Riddle
> Alexander Gustafsson vs Jared Hamman
> Andre Winner vs Rolando Delgado


IMO thats a great card however Terry Etim should be on the Main


----------



## Rush

only fight i really care about is Swick/Hardy. slightly interested to see if Couture can beat Vera, if he can't then its pretty embarrassing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

105 is a very strong show...but I think part of that is because it is free.


----------



## Dark Church

105's free card looks better than 96 or even 104 (on paper) which are PPV events. Matt Brown is going to ruin Wilks's first fight after winning TUF. My main card predictions are Couture, Swick, Bisping, Brown and Pearson.


----------



## SteveMania

Other than having some of the worst mental lapses I've ever seen, Kang is a really good fighter and on paper he's better everywhere. He's the more powerful and accurate striker, he has very underrated wrestling as opposed to Bisping's nonexistant wrestling, and he's a decent BJJ black belt when he's not throwing himself head first into triangles and guillotines.

Bisping might be slightly quicker and may hold an advantage in cardio, but I don't see him getting past Kang unless Denis gasses or forgets he's in a fight, again.


----------



## Myers

Kimbo revealed that he will be fighting for the UFC in December. It is believed that it will be on TUF finale but some believe if he doesn't make the finals, they would give him a fight on the UFC 107 PPV.


----------



## BDFW

UFC 105 is a good card for free but if you have to pay then its an average card. Bisping vs. Kang is a fight that should be very close, I currently can't pick a winner. Hopefully Couture wins, I think if he doesn't let Vera get comfortable inside the octagon and presses the action, he should be able to get the win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kimbo Slice will most likely be fighting on PPV. I can't imagine the UFC putting him on free TV after having him on TUF all season.


----------



## BDFW

I just read that Kimbo would be willing to give LHW a try if the UFC wanted him to.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> Other than having some of the worst mental lapses I've ever seen, Kang is a really good fighter and on paper he's better everywhere. He's the more powerful and accurate striker, he has very underrated wrestling as opposed to *Bisping's nonexistant wrestling*, and he's a decent BJJ black belt when he's not throwing himself head first into triangles and guillotines.
> 
> Bisping might be slightly quicker and may hold an advantage in cardio, but I don't see him getting past Kang unless Denis gasses or forgets he's in a fight, again.


*This statement is particular bothers me.*

This common misconception is annoying as hell. Please explain to me how a man with _nonexistant wrestling_ consistently stuffed the majority of Rashad Evan's takedown attempts and was back on his feet within seconds 90% of the time when he was taken down. Or how about another great wrestler in Matt Hamill, who was taking down Bisping in the first round but struggled beyond that?

This whole Brits can't wrestle bullshit is a misnomer.

Kang's wrestling will hols absolutely no fears, nor problems, for Bisping.

I would also despute the fact Kang is a more accurate striker, as I would have them on par in that respect.

The Count is quicker, bigger, stronger, and when Kang gets in the clinch its gonna be all over. I see Bisping TKOing him in the 2nd round.


----------



## Myers

I would agree that Bisping shouldn't have a problem with Kang, but I hope Kang pulls off the upset.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

BDFW said:


> I just read that Kimbo would be willing to give LHW a try if the UFC wanted him to.


Kimbo/Bonnar please! I'd love to see Stephan take his arm home with him. 

In b4 Bonnar is shit...Bonnar mark etc...

As for Bisping/Kang.

Never Count Mike out 8*D


----------



## BDFW

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Kimbo/Bonnar please! I'd love to see Stephan take his arm home with him.
> 
> In b4 Bonnar is shit...Bonnar mark etc...
> 
> As for Bisping/Kang.
> 
> Never Count Mike out 8*D


Kimbo would probably beat Bonnar, Bonnar lost to a 44 year old 8*D

For some reason I just can't stand Bisping, so I hope that Kang finishes him like Hendo did.


----------



## Rush

you may have got in before it but hop off Bonnar's cock dude 8*D


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Sticksy said:


> you may have got in before it but hop off Bonnar's cock dude 8*D


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....

But seriously, unless Kimbo has improved 1,000 fold, the LHW division will eat him alive. Guys like Hammil will hammerfist his face in. He's got to do something spectacular on TUF tonight or at the finale, for me to even think about believing any of the BS hype they're investing in him on that show or internet.


----------



## bruteshot74

Myers said:


> I would agree that Bisping shouldn't have a problem with Kang, but I hope Kang pulls off the upset.


Upset 

Kang should go into this fight being the favorite. He is better in virtually every aspect. If his mind is there he will walk through Bisping.


----------



## Rush

why are we talking about Kang/Bisping instead of looking towards the next event and talking about the various ways the DRAGON~! is going to own it up over Shogun :side:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

"NOW THE DRAGO IS THE CHAMPION!"


----------



## Dark Church

BDFW said:


> Kimbo would probably beat Bonnar, Bonnar lost to a 44 year old 8*D
> 
> For some reason I just can't stand Bisping, so I hope that Kang finishes him like Hendo did.


That 44 year old guy came really close to beating Shogun. Kimbo should be fed to Dos Santos and fired.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> *This statement is particular bothers me.*
> 
> This common misconception is annoying as hell. Please explain to me how a man with _nonexistant wrestling_ consistently stuffed the majority of Rashad Evan's takedown attempts and was back on his feet within seconds 90% of the time when he was taken down. Or how about another great wrestler in Matt Hamill, who was taking down Bisping in the first round but struggled beyond that?
> 
> This whole Brits can't wrestle bullshit is a misnomer.
> 
> Kang's wrestling will hols absolutely no fears, nor problems, for Bisping.
> 
> I would also despute the fact Kang is a more accurate striker, as I would have them on par in that respect.
> 
> The Count is quicker, bigger, stronger, and when Kang gets in the clinch its gonna be all over. I see Bisping TKOing him in the 2nd round.



Scrambling to your feet does not equate to having great takedown defense. Rewatch the Hamill fight because he was handily taking Bisping down until he faded during the latter part of the fight. Rashad has never had a technically fluid shot either (very similar to Hamill - the bruising takedown acumen you get from most folk-stylists but not a pure shot that would test Bisping's defensive wrestling) and he still managed to score takedowns until he very similarly to Hamill, began to submit to the law of the dry heaves.

Bisping's wrestling is non-existent and hardly worth one skinny iota of the bolster you gave him. When has he proven that he could effectively defend a double leg? He's crafty when it comes to using the cage as a method of squaring up and keep close quarters to his advantage in the clinch where he can keep his base, but he hasn't shown much of an aptitude to defend even a sloppy double from Rashad, who like the aforementioned point, isn't very technical with his shots.

The point remains, Bisping doesn't excel in any one area, which in modern-day MMA is a major liability. I'd say Bisping has better cardio and speed over Kang; that's it. He's feather-fisted which means he won't be putting a dent on Kang's beard, he has improved footwork but still managed to fuck up completely by retreating to Hendo's power hand, his combinations are crisp but once again, he lacks the power to hurt Kang and on the inverse, Kang has great hands and power to his command. Also I don't know where you got the idea that Bisping suddenly became a world-beater in the clinch; he has good length and some sharp knees but outside of that he isn't a threat with takedowns while collectively fearing the takedown himself because Kang does have a shot when his head doesn't completely implode and he does have the ability to put Bisping on his ass.

Oh and by the way, the whole 'Brits can't wrestle' mantra has teeth given the fact that we haven't seen one outstanding Brit tear up the collegiate circuit and make the leap into MMA, let alone witness above average technique inside the ring/cage that would put a smile on Pat Milkovich's face. Canada isn't particularly notorious for producing killer wrestlers either, neither is Brazil, Russia (which by trade are ***** artists), Australia or the entire continent of Asia. It isn't an indictment on Brits per se, it's just that Americans have traditionally dominated given their resources, history and talent.





Myers said:


> I would agree that Bisping shouldn't have a problem with Kang, but I hope Kang pulls off the upset.



Kang is the favorite.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> That 44 year old guy came really close to beating Shogun. Kimbo should be fed to Dos Santos and fired.


And Shogun was coming off two knee surgeries so yeah...

Why fire Kimbo? He's actually taking MMA seriously and is developing a ground game. On top of that, he'll make Dana a shit load of money so that's reason two to keep him employeed.


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> Kang is the favorite.


That is my fault, I haven't seen any of kang's fight nor have I heard anything about him, I misread the fight odds and I thought he was an easy fight for bisping. 

I upped the newest episode of TUF in the MMA media section if you haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> MMAJunkie.com has confirmed that Carlos Condit has made the move to Team Jackson in Albuquerque, New Mexico


I like the guy anyway, but training with guys like Marquardt will bring him on leaps and bounds imo.


----------



## T-C

All this shit with everyone joining or talking about joining the Jackson camp is starting to bug me. He has GSP who is great, sure, but I really do not see how Jackson is so wonderful. He gives funny corner talks, that is about it. And 'Gaidojitsu' just makes me laugh everytime I hear it referenced.


----------



## randy skalba

You dont see how Jacksons camp is so great?
He only runs the number 1 camp out there lol.


----------



## T-C

Well that helped in telling me what is so wonderful about him. Thanks.

Anyone who has a guy like Rashad, and tells him to go out against Lyoto Machida to just stand against him cannot be that brilliant.


----------



## SteveMania

This whole camp fixation is overrated.

Four years ago many fight fans had wet dreams over guys joining MFS and when Diego decided to join a little known stable in Albuquerque New Mexico with some guy named Greg Jackson, instead of the famed Miletich team, people went up in arms. And to think, just four years ago Chute Boxe was arguably one of the most dominant camps in the sport as well - now they're pretty much out of business because Rafael and Rudimar were taking too big a cut, which in turn lead to the origin of the badass Muay Thai Dream Team (Pele, Anderson Silva, Assuerio Silva, etc.) who look like visionaries now after the fact, but that's another story.

MMA is constantly changing and accordingly, so do fight teams. To think that Arizona Combat Sports, the Wolfslair, and Team Sityodtong would become three of the most revered camps in the sport four years ago would have been unthinkable.


----------



## peers

T-C said:


> Well that helped in telling me what is so wonderful about him. Thanks.
> 
> Anyone who has a guy like Rashad, and tells him to go out against Lyoto Machida to just stand against him cannot be that brilliant.


This more than likely does a great disservice to the actual gameplan, which none of us knows in its entirety. You can sit there in your chair after the fight happened and say standing up was a terrible idea, but Jackson is no dummy, he wouldn't have given Rashad a gameplan if he didn't think it had the best chance of working. Besides, when you look at the gameplan they came up with for GSP against BJ the second time, it's pretty clear how much thought they put into gameplans (or 'a framework' as Greg usually calls it). 

And besides, Lyoto has a base like a fucking tree stump, maintains awesome distance and is damn near impossible to take down. Why risk getting caught on the way in and using a gameplan that failed spectacularly for Ortiz when Rashad is probably no better a wrestler than Tito.

EDIT: As for the camp as a whole, I have no idea. Rashad, Nate, Jardine and GSP all say they like how tightly knit the whole camp is and how everyone is really trying to help each other get better. They've likened it to a family, and call Greg almost a father figure. 

But that's just what I hear. Though they do seem to have good mental conditioning in that camp (I think they even did some on TUF10), and Greg is a good cornerman. He's great at focusing and calming his fighters it seems.


----------



## SteveMania

peers said:


> Why risk getting caught on the way in and using a gameplan that failed spectacularly for Ortiz when Rashad is probably no better a wrestler than Tito.



+1

If you saw Rashad and Tito fight then you saw that Tito was much more effective in the wrestling department and Tito did fuck all in terms of takedowns against Machida, so I never saw that as the winning plan for Evans either.

Also, I've never been particularly high on Rashad's striking (mainly because he still paws like a neophyte in order to gauge the distance), but he hits hard and has good reflexes. His fundamental boxing is rubbish aside from his footwork because he loads up on single shots too much and he lunges himself out of position with his jab, among other things. His best chance of beating Machida would have been to bank on a huge overhand because looking to close the distance and shoot did fuck all for Tito, who even with a nagging back injury still managed to out-wrestle Rashad.


----------



## Dark Church

Lashley is negotiating with Strikeforce which could be interesting. Imagine TNA promoting Strikeforce on Spike. Not saying it would help to much it is just funny to think about.


----------



## raunotonts

Hope he signs with Strikeforce, seeing as they don't have a problem with Lashley also wrestling for TNA.
Ron Waterman fought and lost to up and comer Bobby Lashley, Lashley landed a Huge blow that knocked Waterman out cold at 4:38 of Round 2.


----------



## Mikey Damage

raunotonts said:


> Hope he signs with Strikeforce, seeing as they don't have a problem with Lashley also wrestling for TNA.
> Ron Waterman fought and lost to up and comer Bobby Lashley, Lashley landed a Huge blow that knocked Waterman out cold at 4:38 of Round 2.


i thought the waterman/lashely fight was called off? odd.


----------



## raunotonts

I thought the same thing. It was on Waterman's wikipedia, and Lashley had that victory on his record as well. I guess that proves not to trust wiki.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> i thought the waterman/lashely fight was called off? odd.


http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Bobby-Lashley-39806

It never happened.


----------



## SteveMania

The fight (and show altogether) was postponed due to exceptionally low ticket sales. I believe it'll either be officially reshuffled for November 7th, or sometime in December.

In the meantime expect Lashley to be called upon for the upcoming Strikeforce CBS broadcast. Don't be surprised to see Strikeforce run with Lashley/Waterman as an undercard fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

looks like Ortiz/Coleman fight is off due to Coleman pulling out of the fight.

Source: Tito's twitter.


----------



## Myers

> The always-charismatic *Forrest Griffin* hasn’t had much to do with the media since his first round loss to Anderson Silva, but he recently gave a glimpse into his current status.
> 
> Initial interviews with Griffin after his UFC 101 loss, were candidly explained away with him saying he must have been on Qualudes during the fight with Silva. However he offered a little more insight into what went wrong recently, explaining, “I don’t know. I’m going to guess everything. You know where I made my biggest mistake was saying I would fight that guy. That’s definitely the first mistake I made and the biggest.
> 
> 
> “I’m not really sure I showed up to fight him. Maybe I thought he was so good that I didn’t have to fight him.”
> Perhaps receiving the most criticism was his after fight antics, when Forrest didn’t wait for the official announcement of Silva’s win, and ran out of the arena. Forrest answered his critics the only way Forrest can, “That’s dumb. Those people are idiots. Why? Nobody cares. I mean, I don’t think the losers were going to speak that night anyway, you know. Just get on with the next fight already.
> “This guy actually asked me a good question the other day, and this is a real story and I really like it: first off, he was very confrontational; I didn’t like him much to begin with, and he goes, ‘Hey, man, I have to know,’ because it’s his business to know, ‘why did you run out of the cage that night after the Silva fight?’ And I said, ‘Look, man, I haven’t told anybody, let’s keep this on the down low, but the truth is your mom was waiting for me in the back to suck my d***, and you know how good of a b*** j** your mom gives, so I didn’t want to be late for that sh**.’ And that’s pretty much the answer I give. I like that answer, so I’ll give that answer to everyone.”
> When asked if the gentleman was a fan or member of the media, Forrest responded, “I don’t know. I bet he’s not a fan anymore, but I tell ya, I’m a fan of his mom’s b*** j***. That’s the important thing, and that’s what I want to come across in your story. If anybody asks me that question, that’s my answer.”
> The newly married former champion, doesn’t have plans of returning to the Octagon anytime soon but ended his interview hinting at a possible January return, “You know, it’s hard for me to think about a fight when I’m on vacation or my honeymoon, so I was kind of hoping they would leave me alone until around Oct. 12. You know, when you are actually doing something about your next fight. You know, there’s that Jan. 2 card that looks kind of appealing to me.”


http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2009/10...out-of-cage-following-loss-to-anderson-silva/

Maybe we can see Ortiz/Grifin II if he decides to come back early. He obviously didn't train for Silva, why would he need to train for Ortiz.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Mikey Damage said:


> looks like Ortiz/Coleman fight is off due to Coleman pulling out of the fight.
> 
> Source: Tito's twitter.


Coleman knows he'd get killed  Him vs 'Bones' Jones would interest me.


----------



## Overrated

Kimbo has said on his twitter page that he would take on Tito.


----------



## Rush

anyone else watching DREAM? Miyata picked up the win in the first fight, just dominated Hata in the first round.


----------



## Rush

good fun fight. Tokoro was fucked at the end of the first, probably could've stopped it then.


----------



## Overrated

ye im watching, what a fight that was.


----------



## Rush

Fernandes is a c*nt pure and simple. although it was a pretty bad error by Warren.


----------



## Overrated

ye what a dick move by him after the fight. Choi just got subed haha.


----------



## Rush

MINOWAMAN~! got to love DREAM for satsifying my crazy fight desire every now and again.


----------



## Overrated

THE BEAST is next. 

over already.


----------



## Rush

only disappointing fight of the night so far.


----------



## Liam Miller

Coleman apparently out of Tito fight at 106


----------



## BDFW

Coleman tore his MCL and will be out of the fight at UFC 106. Ortiz/Griffin II would be great to see, but they might give Ortiz an easier opponent so his first fight back in the UFC isn't too hard.


----------



## Liam Miller

Jardine could be a Possibility


----------



## Ronsterno1

what about Bonnar, would make for an exciting fight and would give Tito his win. Then they can do the Tito v Coleman fight earlier 2010


----------



## MITB

I don't think Tito/Coleman will ever happen now tbh. I think Jardine is a good call but it's a dangerous fight and a big step in competition from Coleman. Not that Tito can't handle it but still.

How about Houston Alexander or Steve Cantwell?


----------



## bruteshot74

MITB said:


> I don't think Tito/Coleman will ever happen now tbh. I think Jardine is a good call but it's a dangerous fight and a big step in competition from Coleman. Not that Tito can't handle it but still.
> 
> How about Houston Alexander or Steve Cantwell?


Cantwell just fought at Fight Night a couple of weeks back and Tito would have no reason to take the fight. Coleman was pretty much a guaranteed win and would be a name victory. Where as Cantwell is still unknown to most and coming off a loss to Stann.

Alexander just fought as well in some jobber promotion and I do not think the UFC would like that fight match up. They let Houston compete outside the UFC so he could get back on track and he is one of those guys that they want to stick around, so most likely are going to give him fights he can win from now on. Risky fight for Tito to, the chance is there with Houston's power for the KO early.


----------



## Liam Miller

As much as Houston/Tito would be fun it's a really bad matchup for Houston it will end in the 1st via GnP, i just can't see him standing with Houston if that fight ever happened. Bonnar could be possible.

I think Franklin/Tito would be fun but can't see that happening yet


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'd love to see Bonnar fight Tito personally, I can't see how Bonnar would win...but I'd like to see it none the less. 8*D

Oh and apparently Lashley/Waterman is back on now, but in Strikeforce and potentially on their Nov 7th card - Interesting.

http://mmalinker.com/news/view/919458/


----------



## SteveMania

Cantwell's a top prospect coming off two consecutive defeats; throwing him in there against Tito (who he would probably give fits everywhere) not only jeopardizes Tito's return fight against a relative unknown, but moreover would hurt Cantwell's stock if he lost and in terms of development he isn't anywhere near ready to tackle that feat. Right now Cantwell should be mulling for fights against lesser 205ers (Brilz, Pokrajac, Kingsbury, guys of that ilk) or the dregs of the world before jumping inside of the cage on short notice, let alone in the co-main event against someone of Tito's stature.

With that said, Bonnar is a name fighter but I'm very confident he'd get obliterated by Tito, even in his current incarnation. It would work and is a helluva better than the Cantwell proposition though. If Griffin, Franklin or Jardine are healthy and willing to jump start their training, then that would be the best case scenario and just as good a replacement you could find.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Yeh Griffin/Ortiz 2 would be awesome but i feel like Griffin desperately needs a win, and likewise for Tito in his first fight back, then putting them together both after a victory would help the both of them.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Have Tito/Bonnar, then Griffin/Coleman to take place in January perhaps?

C'mon Joe Silva, I wanna see Stephan fight again


----------



## peers

Man if Bonnar loses another fight he might off himself. He looked miserable after both his losses. And if he lost to Coleman, he'll lose to Ortiz.

I would like to see that fight though.

Forrest/Franklin please.


----------



## Rush

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Have Tito/Bonnar, then Griffin/Coleman to take place in January perhaps?
> 
> C'mon Joe Silva, I wanna see Stephan fight again


both are shit fights. tito would murk bonnar and griffin would own coleman.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Sticksy said:


> both are shit fights. tito would murk bonnar and griffin would own coleman.


I was ofering a solution to Ronsterno1's point that both Tito and Griffin needed a win, those fights would probably provide those needed wins.

Would I prefer to see Franklin/Griffin, yes indeed. And I don't really care about Tito any more tbh.


----------



## MITB

I think when Tito wins, regardless of who's feed to him, we will see Franklin/Ortiz.

On a different note, Gegard Mousasi confirmed for Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Rogers, opponent TBC and apparently at catchweight, so could be anyone. The card is looking very strong IMO. Shields/Miller will be good, Lashley is one to watch, Bigfoot/Werdum should be decent and Fedor/Rogers will be interesting.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'm struggling to think of who Mousasi could fight as a legit opponent, Whitehead lost to Babalu, darrill schoonover signed on to TUF, Lil Nog signed for the UFC... Randleman??? lol


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I'm struggling to think of who Mousasi could fight as a legit opponent, Whitehead lost to Babalu, darrill schoonover signed on to TUF, Lil Nog signed for the UFC... Randleman??? lol


Nick Diaz will fight anyone!!

I was thinking either Lawler or Jacare. Failing that, Strikeforce will bring someone over. Maybe even Sokodojou - I know he only fought at the other day but he TKO'd Sapp after 90 seconds with no damage taken and he was scheduled to fight Mousasi anyway.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I'm struggling to think of who Mousasi could fight as a legit opponent, Whitehead lost to Babalu, darrill schoonover signed on to TUF, Lil Nog signed for the UFC... Randleman??? lol


Junkie says Sokoudjou and Paulo Filho are possible opponents for Mousasi.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> The card is looking very strong IMO. Shields/Miller will be good, Lashley is one to watch, Bigfoot/Werdum should be decent and Fedor/Rogers will be interesting.



Only Fedor/Rogers and Shields/Miller have been confirmed.

Bigfoot has already said in interviews that it's unlikely he'll be on the card (not to mention his potential licensing issues), and I doubt Sokoudjou will want to fight a guy the caliber of Mousasi on three or four weeks notice. Also, I'll bet a bunch of the guys rumored to compete will get moved to the December Showtime card. Net, what we really have is an event with two very good fights at the top of the card and a bunch of 'name fighter' versus TBA rumors. 

I'll be watching for the top two fights regardless, but I expect Mousasi and Werdum to be given squash fights against opponents who have no business being the same ring with them and only two of the Lashley/Lawler/Lindland/Jacare group to be on the card at all. I've heard Lashley/Waterman is in preliminary talks for Nov. 7, but let's be real, Waterman has turned into Don Frye 2.0 and is only around to collect a paycheck.

Speaking of Soko, since the death of Pride he has gotten whooped by every credible fighter he faced. Beating up a couple of freakshows doesn't suddenly make him relevant. As for Filho, is it any surprise his way back up has coincided with him fighting in organizations that do not test for PEDs? If/when Filho fights in North America again, I fully expect to see the less than impressive WEC version reappear.


----------



## peers

Forrest/Ortiz is ON bitches! 

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/10/8/1077390/report-tito-ortiz-vs-forrest

Time to change some fucking history. Get'cha sprawl on Forrest!

The first match is one of my favourite Forrest matches. Right up their with his fight with Bonnar and his fight with Rampage. I'm going to get some chills watching this rematch.


----------



## BDFW

Griffin/Ortiz II will be a great fight to watch. But its a risky fight for both, as Ortiz is coming of back surgery and probably won't be 100% also he hasn't won a fight in three years. Forrest on the other hand is coming of two straight losses with one being a very dissapointing loss to Anderson Silva. Both fighters need a win, that might make the fight an action packed contest.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Oh man what a fight 2 book at this stage. Forrest is my favorite fighter so i hope he wins but i like Ortiz so hopefully after Griffin woops his ass he can pick up some momentum.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Sounds good, I hope Griffin kills him. I can't stant Tito and his big Melon Head.


----------



## MITB

MMAjunkie has confirmed Sokodjou as Mousasi's opponent.

Mousasi's gonna KO him in the first.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hmm...the buys for 106 could end up giving 100 a run for it's money. 

Not sure who to root for though in Ortiz/Griffin because I like them both.


----------



## KingKicks

Wow Griffin/Ortiz II?!

I really wasn't expecting Forrest to step up but damn I'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Liam Miller

Great fight and much more intresting than coleman/tito, i will be rooting for Griffin without a doubt


----------



## WillTheBloody

-Mystery- said:


> Hmm...the buys for 106 could end up giving 100 a run for it's money.
> 
> Not sure who to root for though in Ortiz/Griffin because I like them both.



Totally agree with both statements. With the right promotion behind it, UFC106 could do insane buys.

I'm leaning towards rooting for Griffin, but a Tito win wouldn't be unwelcome.


----------



## SteveMania

My mistake about the Strikeforce card. I didn't expect either Werdum/Bigfoot or Mousasi/Soko (given his licensing issues especially) to be added, let alone both counts. Regardless of the former, Sokoudjou shouldn't be spoken in the same breath with Mousasi. His track record against any credible opposition post-Pride is a staggering 0-3 with wins over bush league freakshows and a then-bloated 205 pound journeyman in Nak. I really don't see how Sokoudjou wins this barring some gusto punch or flurry right off jump street.

Tito even in his current incarnation could probably rough Griffin up on the mat, even though I'm not sold on him nowadays. His last win that had any semblance of merit was over Griffin three and a half years ago, nevermind a fight that was highly contested. Since then Griffin has improved his striking and sadly I doubt he gives us his typical routine and shows off some ragdoll physics for us. Assuming Tito's back isn't a liability and he has cleaned up his hands since their first encounter, I like him to walk away with a fairly active decision based on takedowns and GnP. Otherwise expect Griffin and all of his chandelier chin to stuff Tito and win a point based judges nod.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

What Matty Serra has been up to:


> If you're wondering why Matt Serra hasn't been booked to fight since his UFC 98 clash against rival Matt Hughes in May, it's not because he's been injured or taking the loss too hard. No, Serra has simply been busy working on his new 83,000 square foot MMA gym that will be opening soon.
> 
> "It's going to be a beautiful martial arts facility," Serra told FanHouse on Thursday. "It's going to be the best one on Long Island, that's for sure."
> 
> But once that business is taken care, Serra will refocus his attention on his climb back up the welterweight ladder. His new road to the title begins in Las Vegas on Feb. 6, as Serra said he has verbally agreed to compete on the yet-to-be announced card.
> 
> And while FanHouse has learned that Frank Trigg is one of the leading candidates to face Serra in February, he would not confirm nor deny that "Twinkle Toes" will be his next opponent.
> 
> Regardless, Serra, who has only competed twice since his career-defining title victory over Georges St-Pierre in April 2007, said he would like to fight more than once in 2010.
> 
> He says he treats every fight at this point like it could be his last because, "You never know what could happen with injuries," but is quick to point out that he felt "phenomenal" leading up to the Hughes fight, and still thinks he can be a major factor in the UFC's welterweight division.
> 
> "I did everything right leading up to that fight, and that's what I will do for the rest of my fights. Everything down to my diet was excellent and the training was very smart. I had a great training camp, and that combined with my experience of being in there, I feel right at home."
> 
> Serra doesn't think he will ever get another shot at Hughes, but admits he would love an other opportunity to show the world that he deserved to win at UFC 98.
> 
> "There's no way you are going to tell me I lost that last fight. I don't care. I mean, whatever, I don't care what the judges say. There was one guy trying to end that and there was one guy trying to squeak out a victory, you know? And that's pretty much my take on it. I thought I won the first and the third round," he said.
> 
> "I haven't mentioned anything about the guy publicly. I know he wants to move on. I would love a rematch because I don't think it's really settled."
> 
> Some fans criticized both fighters for hugging immediately after the fight. How could they just squash everything seconds after the fight, they said. But Serra says that was simply two former champions showing each other respect after a 15-minute war. Nothing more.
> 
> "The second it was over, he said to me, 'That's going to be a close one to judge,' or something like that, and I told him, 'Good job. Don't sweat it. No matter which way it goes, it's over.' That's when we kind of gave a hug and raised each other's hands. And that's the right thing to do. I think that's the right example to set, and I think that, as a man, you had it out, and that's the right way to handle things. That's why even though I'm sitting here saying I want a rematch, I'm not calling the guy names and going the route I went before we fought, because again, I think there should be some respect after you fight somebody."
> 
> Serra says he doesn't have any dream matches in mind, but would love to fight at least once in New York. He has worked hard to get the sport legalized in the Empire State, and is still holding out hope that he will be actively competing once MMA is legalized in New York.
> 
> He'll have to wait at least another year to realize that dream. For now, it's all about his upcoming fight in February and his return to the 170-pound limelight.
> 
> "I just want fights that will be fun for me and fun for everybody involved, especially the fans."


]

I hope he fights Joshcheck next personally, but we'll see. I love his attitude.


----------



## McQueen

Serra is such a New Yawka but I like the guy and am looking forward to seeing him fight again. He should have beaten Hughes at 98 anyways.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

McQueen said:


> Serra is such a New Yawka but I like the guy and am looking forward to seeing him fight again. He should have beaten Hughes at 98 anyways.


Agreed, I don't care what the judges scored it as I thought he won that fight. If it had been a 5 rounder I think he'd have finished it too. Flame me all you want guys but I genuinely believe that.


----------



## McQueen

Not to mension the fact Hughes almost got KO'd by the accidental headbutt about a minute in. Asking your cornerman what happened after the round was serious reason for concern. But yeah the way I saw it Hughes just simply defended himself the whole fight and was never really the aggressor for any of the rounds. Maybe that shopw deserves a rewatch, especially for THE DRAGO!


----------



## -Mystery-

Chrisp_Morg said:


> What Matty Serra has been up to: ]
> 
> I hope he fights Joshcheck next personally, but we'll see. I love his attitude.


Why would Koscheck and Serra fight? Koscheck is coming off a win and Serra is coming off a loss. If anything, Serra should probably be fighting Trigg.


----------



## McQueen

But Koscheck fights every 3 weeks anyways.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> But Koscheck fights every 3 weeks anyways.


Haha, yeah.

But still, why would Koscheck, who was knocked out 2 fights ago, take a fight with someone like Serra? Same goes for Serra too, why would he fight Koscheck who has that knockout power and good wrestling ability? 

Serra/Trigg seems perfect right now for Serra. Trigg doesn't have much left in the tank and is able to be taken out by Serra's power. Then, after Serra wins, we can see what Koscheck's up to.


----------



## McQueen

Kos/Serra would be a great PPV fight just to hear them talk trash at each other. But Trigg needs to get KO'd again so either fight would be ok with me.


----------



## Myers

I would like to see Kos face the loser of Hardy/Swick, either fighter would be a good match up against Josh. I know josh called out Matt Hughes but he said in an interview that he has no interest in fighting Koscheck. I could care less who trigg and Serra face, neither one should be fighting anymore. 

By the way, what is with all the squash matches at the Nov. 7th strikeforce show? Werdum/Bigfoot, Mousasi/Soko, and you can even consider Fedor/Rodgers a squash as well. I am really looking forward to this card, especially miller/shields, but it just seems one sided.


----------



## T-C

Kos and Swick won't fight eachother. AKA not fighting eachother is shitty for the WW division. I just want to see someone knock Swick out out, he thinks he is so much better than he is. I don't see Hardy as being the man to do it though, sadly.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

-Mystery- said:


> *Why would Koscheck and Serra fight? *Koscheck is coming off a win and Serra is coming off a loss. If anything, Serra should probably be fighting Trigg.


Just to improve their rankings in the ww division really. 

Morg... Serra is mint any way, of course he'd want to fight the best in the division.

:argh:


*preps for hate* 

I think he'd kill Joshcheck.


----------



## SteveMania

I wouldn't legitimately pick Serra over any WW with a good takedown acumen. Koscheck would power through double legs all day and stay out of harm's way from subs on the bottom. Assuming Koscheck got right hand-happy and abandoned his wrestling, I'd still favor him to outpoint Serra on the feet. What Matt does have going for him though is some decent power, a good chin and improved head movement. On the inverse, he still plods and is very hittable whenever he goes macho and decides to drop his hands.

The Hughes fight was evidence enough that Serra's biggest problems are in the wrestling department and it just so happens to be a division currently dominated by takedown practitioners.


----------



## peers

Serra ain't all that in the cage, but he can hype a fight up pretty damn well.

But anyway, I'm pretty sure I saw some reports saying Serra is fighting Trigg. 

I would love to see Fitch rematch with Alves or fight Hughes. 

GSP has cleaned out every legitimate WW contender. People are going to be getting title shots merely because they're what's left. 

Each weight class has it's top man that's cleaning out the division. I don't see anybody beating BJ, GSP, Silva, Machida or Brock for a while.


----------



## Overrated

Fitch vs THE BIG DOG and Hazelett vs. Parisyan are official for 106, looking like a sick card now.


----------



## Myers

I am surprised to see Page win by Submission, I thought he would win by KO.

Cerrone/Henderson was an amazing fight. Definitely a FOTYC. I would have to disagree with the judges though.


----------



## peers

^ Word on that. I'm a Benson Henderson fan after that fight. Dude has a neck like a fucking horse. You can't teach toughness like that.


----------



## SteveMania

A guy with crazy flexibility in his shoulder joint could relieve the pressure or outright escape chokes that utilize the shoulder (triangle, arm-triangle, etc.). Henderson has that.

For me, Randy/Nog tops that fight purely on nostalgia. It wasn't as competitive or spontaneous, but given the known quantities - both coming off losses, both considered to be 'shot' by most pundits, Randy overcoming adversity after having been knocked down twice, almost tapped from an anaconda, Nog rebounding after the Mir fight, etc. - made that fight memorable. Not to mention when both were the cream of the crop in their respective divisions, that was the fight everyone wanted to see.


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> For me, Randy/Nog tops that fight purely on nostalgia.


I totally agree, Randy/Fedor and Randy/Nog were two fights I've always wanted to see. Going into the fight, I wasn't as excited because I felt it was 5 years to late, Nog's previous fight was disappointing, and randy was 46. It was a great fight and is probably the runner up to Sanchez/Guida for FOTY.

Henderson/Cerrone is a personal favorite because it turned a few of my friends onto the WEC, they only watched UFC and didn't follow other MMA organizations. Now they are borrowing my WEC dvd's and my Dream dvd's as well. I always like it when someone becomes a fan of all MMA and not just the UFC.


----------



## McQueen

There's MMA outside the UFC?

Kidding. :$


----------



## thepunisherkills

Anyone see the Dream 11 Main event? I thought that was a good damn fight...


----------



## bruteshot74

Myers said:


> I totally agree, Randy/Fedor and Randy/Nog were two fights I've always wanted to see. Going into the fight, I wasn't as excited because I felt it was 5 years to late, Nog's previous fight was disappointing, and randy was 46. It was a great fight and is probably the runner up to Sanchez/Guida for FOTY.
> 
> Henderson/Cerrone is a personal favorite because it turned a few of my friends onto the WEC, they only watched UFC and didn't follow other MMA organizations. Now they are borrowing my WEC dvd's and my Dream dvd's as well. I always like it when someone becomes a fan of all MMA and not just the UFC.


Since when do WEC and DREAM release dvds?


----------



## Myers

bruteshot74 said:


> Since when do WEC and DREAM release dvds?


I usaully make dvd's of all the UFC, Dream, and WEC events. If the event sucked liked UFC 97, I won't bother.

Gonzaga/Dos Santos is scheduled for UFC 108, this is shaping up to be an amazing card.


----------



## T3H~L3X

what else i on the card?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

T3H~L3X said:


> what else i on the card?



Anderson Silva (c) vs. Vitor Belfort
Rashad Evans vs. Thiago Silva
Gabriel Gonzaga vs. Junior dos Santos
Wanderlei Silva vs. Yoshihiro Akiyama
Cole Miller vs. Dan Lauzon
Joe Lauzon vs Canada Sam Stout​
Apparently this ^

It's not the greatest card in the world, but considering Rampage pulled out, it looks to be in decent enough shape. The Lauzon brothers and the Anderson Silva fight are what I'm most looking forward to at 108. Although Evans/Silva is one of those interesting fights too.

107 however looks immense imo - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_107


----------



## MITB

Wow, Shogun is outta the fight and Yoshi Tatsu is in!!! Wikipedia is always right!!


----------



## Blasko

Just finished the Semi finals for DREAM's featherweight tournament and it was GREAT.

Takaya should have won, tho...


----------



## T3H~L3X

Wow if thats the card it does look pretty good, damn Rampage pulling out would have made it great but Silva is a suitable opponent and it keeps the Light heavyweight division moving along, which is good. 107 isn't looking too bad either... the next few months of UFC events in fact are looking pretty good.


----------



## Liam Miller

Anyone else heard the rumours about Houston/Kimbo for UFC 107


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Oh God!!! Houston would KILL Kimbo! I doubt they'd invest as much air time as they have in him on TUF, only to job him out to a very dangerous, yet mid level LHW fighter - That is if they wanted to market him beyong the TUF show of course... Otherwise you may as well let Bonnar smash him up 8*D


----------



## -Mystery-

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Oh God!!! Houston would KILL Kimbo! I doubt they'd invest as much air time as they have in him on TUF, only to job him out to a very dangerous, yet mid level LHW fighter - That is if they wanted to market him beyong the TUF show of course... Otherwise you may as well let Bonnar smash him up 8*D


Houston would be stupid and stand with Kimbo, in which case, Kimbo would likely put him to sleep.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

-Mystery- said:


> Houston would be stupid and stand with Kimbo, in which case, Kimbo would likely put him to sleep.


I don't know if you're joking or what? But I honestly think Houston Alexander would eat Kimbo for breakfast standing.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I don't know if you're joking or what? But I honestly think Houston Alexander would eat Kimbo for breakfast standing.


Houston's chin is pretty suspect. I mean Irvin put Houston on his ass with a grazing superman punch so I tend to think if Kimbo connects with a clean shot, it's lights out for Houston.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I guess it works both ways really, both are heavy handed (Kimbo seems that way) and both haven't got the greatest of chins (Seth Petreselli 101). I'm just assuming Houston will know what's good for him and pepper Kimbo to shit.

'Lights out Houston' is a lot less probable than 'Lights out Kimbo' imo. Still I'd like to see it either way.


----------



## Mikey Damage

What a protection fight. I'm surprised they didn't give him Alessio Sakara first.

Is Kimbo dropping down to LHW, though?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Yeah that's the rumor, him dropping down to LHW and training at Greg Jackson's in New Mexico.


----------



## SteveMania

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Oh God!!! Houston would KILL Kimbo! I doubt they'd invest as much air time as they have in him on TUF, only to job him out to a very dangerous, yet mid level LHW fighter - That is if they wanted to market him beyong the TUF show of course... Otherwise you may as well let Bonnar smash him up 8*D



Hold on Francis, I wouldn't count those chickens just yet.

I hope we're talking about the same Houston Alexander here, you know, the one that trains exclusively at Mick Doyle's Karate Dojo. While I don't believe Houston has much of an advantage in terms of technique (both strike like neophytes) this is far from a protection fight for either.

They both appear to be chinny although happen to hit hard as well. This will quickly turn into a case of the handsomes and who can connect first.

Bear in mind this would also be Kimbo's first significant cut (or cut period) and as history has it, the first stringy cut often leads to an adrenaline dump come fight time. Whether that's the case for Kimbo remains to be seen but I doubt it'll be a factor given we all know the fight likely ends inside of two minutes.

Say what you will about the fight, but I think it's easily one of the better style match-ups for Kimbo on paper - Houston won't take him down, and even if he tried he couldn't wrestle his way out of a wet paper sack.


----------



## peers

First of all, Kimbo dropping to 205 is a pretty good idea. Nobody seems to go to the ground at that division, even when it gives them a good advantage. Probably better for his career longevity when compared with the ground sharks at the top of the heavyweight division like Brock, Cain, Mir, Nog and so on.

Outside of Tito and Coleman, most 205ers would probably stay standing with kimbo. He'd still get his ass kicked by them, but at least it gives him a chance to work on his ground.

As for the fight with Houston, I really hope it happens. Houston needs work, but he always puts on an exciting fight. Close distance and I think Houston could knock Kimbo stupid; he's faster, probably stronger (at least, with his short strokes), and certainly more explosive. But if Kimbo keeps his range he could do fine.

Though am I the only one who doesn't think Kimbo has that much power?


----------



## SteveMania

I believe Kimbo's power has been over-emphasized mainly because most black men that look like they could be alpha males tend to have direct connotations of explosiveness, athleticism, and of course power (re: Rogan banter). He still hits hard though.

The difference with Kimbo is that he doesn't seem to flex a shitload of athleticism, but if it's any consolation, he does have speed in abundance. I think it also goes without saying that while Kimbo doesn't have a technical knowledge for striking, he's steadily improving at what I would assume is an acceptable rate for anyone new to the fight game and he can make up for the fundamental mistakes with speed - especially against lesser experienced fighters that lack a pristine knowledge of striking in MMA.

Still though, if Kimbo gets matched-up with any credible wrestler (Jones, Hamill, Bader, Ortiz, etc.) or anyone capable of mounting takedowns against him, and let's face it, his takedown defense is still very rudimentary - you can bet the size of Tito's head that they're going to plant Kimbo on the mat, where's he most vulnerable.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Can't wait for Forrest/Tito II!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC v. WWE again.

UFC FN 20 will take place on a Monday in January.


----------



## Blasko

Another dominating victory for UFC.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Haha I found this on MMA-linker, thought it'd make a good topic of discussion:


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The ignorance continues to flow. Any thought that the United States has become a more tolerant society is blown to bits when you have moron American athletes like Bernard Hopkins. Bernard is one of my personal favorites and I've done some good interviews with him but his latest anti-gay rant about mixed martial arts was ridiculous.



Hopkins:


> "Everybody is different but I don't want to watch two grown men wrestling with panties on. I'm from the hood, we don't play that. To me, I'm not buying a ticket to watch two grown men with panties on, sweating, with nuts in their face. That's not me. To compare that to boxing is ludicrous. It's a porno — it's an entertainment porno. I'm not wrestling a guy with panties on and his nuts in my face."


British MMA star Dan Hardy was asked about the 44-year-old boxer and said this is a pattern of behavior for Hopkins, who also uttered a racially insensitive statement before his fight against Joe Calzaghe.

Hardy said it's simply the age gap showing:


> "I get the feeling Hopkins lashed out at the UFC and MMA like he did because he knows nobody under the age of 35 cares about boxing any more. It must be hard to accept for people of his age, he has dedicated his life to a sport and now it is being eclipsed by something more exciting — the UFC."



As far Hopkins' ant-gay comments, Hardy pointed out that Hopkins is the guy, in his "Executioner" get-up, that often entered the ring looking like "The Gimp" from Pulp Fiction.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


This just made me love Dan Hardy even more, its going to suck seeing him fight at 105 because I love watching his and Swick's fights.

Anyone here goin to 105 btw? Fancy meeting up for a pint?


----------



## Liam Miller

What is it with most pro boxers not all becuase i have heard that Hatton and James Toney had really good things to say about MMA and maybe 1 or 2 others. but they are constantly seem to be spewing bullshit comments about MMA and the fucking boxing promoters are even worse, i mean i like boxing but it really annoy's me. And the race thing i know Floyd has made comments and i know about what hopkins said about Joe but that i also just don't get why race is brought into it

This is the first time i think i have seen a MMA or UFC fighter really respond like this maybe someone else has my mind is blank right now, i think Torres might have reponded to Mayweather but not to sure and props to Hardy never have been a big fan of him but i'm slowly coming around to been one


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

He handled the situation well and spoke the way you'd want an ambassedor of the sport to imo - No bullshit. He made Jones Jr look like a mug lol.


----------



## Liam Miller

What he say about Jones Jr always thought jones was a fan of mma or to an extent anyway


----------



## Foxy182

WOW Hendo has gone to Strikeforce

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...4?slug=ki-henderson101609&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

And also Josh Koscheck said on his twitter that hes fighting GSP once again


----------



## Liam Miller

WOW no way on both subjects but Kos is really getting a shot before swick and fitch


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Fuck! That's shocking! (Hendo)

Anyone else think Strikeforce will be bankrupt soon  ?


----------



## T3H~L3X

While I think Kos is making a big mistake if he takes the fight who turns down a title shot? It's pretty much evident that Josh is not a match up for GSP as he wasn't much of a match for him in their last outing. Always been a fan thoguh so I'm glad to see him get the shot. Just too bad right now anyone who steps in front of GSP will be heartily dealt wit. 

As for Henderson... can't say I'm happy about this or not. Looks like Strikeforce maybe picking up some steam with Fedor, Henderson, Shields, and a few other big names they could really start to get noticed.


----------



## SteveMania

Take both with a grain of salt.

Hendo has been candid in saying that he'll still consider the UFC offer and despite however much coin Strikeforce decides they want to sink, however moot, the UFC has a six month renegotiation period to match any potential offers put on the table. Not to mention Hendo knows damn well that his days on top are numbered and the UFC happens to be the centerpiece for competition in MMA.

And Koscheck is coming off one win coupled with two losses in the last year, not even to the champion, whom he already lost to. Bank on the winner of Swick/Hardy getting a first class ticket to an ass whopping early next year.


----------



## Liam Miller

"Fighting January 11 2010 spike tv vs Mike Pierce UFN 20 Like I said don't care who I fight or where just get me someone who wants to fight"

From Koscheck's twitter and was on main page of UFC were they have twitter posts from fighters


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Fitch Vs Kos would be a nice decider in itself imo. But UFC seem to be struggling to fill their cards with meaningfull contenders right now imo, so this is the way it may go for a little while. Although I don't understand why Fitch/Kos couldn't at least co-headline an event now I think of it?


----------



## McQueen

Would Kos and Fitch even concider fight each other coming from the same camp and all?

And shocked about the Hendo news.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

McQueen said:


> Would Kos and Fitch even concider fight each other coming from the same camp and all?
> 
> And shocked about the Hendo news.


Good shout, didn't think of that that when I typed it, but they should imo.

But my point being similar to one made by Anderson Silva's camp, the UFC have given Vitor a MW title shot when he couldn't even make 195 before the Franklin bout, so why should he be given a 185 lb title shot? It's stupid imo. I understand it, but c'mon surely they're not pro-wrestling booking here? lol


----------



## McQueen

Just because its a fresh and exciting match up and Belfort has hype surrounding him. Same reason Brock got a shot at 91, it could easily be argued Lesnar didn't deserve his shot for just beating a washed up Heath Herring to a pulp for 15 minutes.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I said I understand it, and I accept it. It still doesn't make it right.


----------



## SteveMania

I don't have a problem with Vitor getting a shot at Anderson over Marquardt or Hendo because if anything else, it won't be another reciprocation of fights we saw two years ago.

With that said, Vitor's only effective going straight forward, Anderson's lateral movement is outstanding, Anderson's length and reach is much greater, and Anderson's defense and head movement are going to be too much for Vitor to figure out with his jab or his new ka-ra-tay.

So, I think it ends with Vitor looking up at the lights trying to figure out what the fuck hit him.


----------



## MITB

I'm actually not too suprised to see Hendo go to Strikeforce, apart from Silva, what's there left for him except perennial #1 contender eliminators? I think he's ducking Nate. :side:

Hendo/Mousasi please.

Gotta love Dan Hardy even more for making a fool of that moron, Bernard Hopkins. Swick/Hardy is gonna be a hell of a fight and it's too close to call imo.

Kos/Fitch would be a good fight and I believe Kos would fight someone from within his camp. It's a shame neither pose much of a challenge to GSP. I wanna se Rumble take a serious fight like Kos or Fitch and earn a title shot. Not to rush him but there's not much else in the way of a #1 contender.

Belfort/Silva will interest the general public/casuals far more than any rematch with Hendo or Nate, regardless of how much progression either's made.l That in itself makes the fight _right_ for the masses. I think Nate deserves his shot but I have no serious beef with Vitor stepping up first. It'a all irrelevant as Anderson is a class above any other fighter in any weight division, tactically and technically the guy is a phenom (ironic nod to Vitor). He would take out all 3, and I'd bet good money he could do it in the same night too.

On another note, if Vera beats Couture does that make him #1 contender? I think it's plausible.


----------



## -Mystery-

If Vera wins, he's not getting Machida. They'd give the Griffin/Tito winner Machida before Vera.

Also, do we know for sure yet if Hendo has left or is it still just speculation at this point?


----------



## Myers

There hasn't been any credible source of Hendo going to Strikeforce.

Chris Leben vs Jay Silvahas been added to UFN 20.


----------



## McQueen

Why does Leben still have a job?

Swick/Hardy should be pretty fun but I think Swick will eventually explode on Hardy and KO him, or at the very least get him in a bad spot of trouble. And does Hardy have any sort of ground game defensively? I've only seen the guy fight twice so i'm not super familiar with him yet.


----------



## SteveMania

I'd love to see Leben in Strikeforce.

Fights with Smith, Radach and Lawler would be entertaining as hell and let's face it, Leben is easy pickings for any half decent grappler/wrestler in the UFC's current pool of 185ers. Every one of the above fights are guaranteed to end in spectacular fashion.


----------



## T-C

I think Leben could tear shit up if he left the UFC. He won't get very far in the current MW division in the UFC though.

I don't think Dana likes the idea of losing those from the first series of TUF though.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah the MW division is almost all grapplers save Silva. Leben may have a good striking game but is too outclassed on the mat for his division. Maybe he should try and make 205 if thats at all possible for him. Because no matter what weight he fights at hes fun to watch get KO'd.


----------



## T-C

He looks far more of a welter than he does a light heavy to me anyway.

But then you look at the welterweight division in the UFC and so many of them are great wrestlers as well. I think if he wants wins he probably has to go elsewhere.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah they might as well rename 170 "Wrestleweight" or just simply "GSP fodder".


----------



## -Mystery-

http://mmajunkie.com/news/16538/dan...n-with-ufc-could-meet-nate-marquardt-next.mma

Good to hear Hendo is staying put. Hopefully we get Nate/Hendo at 108, but February looks more likely.


----------



## bruteshot74

Glad to see it kind of set in stone that he does not plan on leaving. I am more excited about a fight with Marquardt for him then a rematch with Silva. I really like Dan, so I shall be routing for him to get another title shot.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

bruteshot74 said:


> Glad to see it kind of set in stone that he does not plan on leaving. *I am more excited about a fight with Marquardt for him then a rematch with Silva.* I really like Dan, so I shall be routing for him to get another title shot.


Same here, I was kinda hoping Anderson would vacate the MW belt to focus more on the 205 division. Then we could see Marquardt/Henderson for the title - both are worth contenders imo.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Same here, I was kinda hoping Anderson would vacate the MW belt to focus more on the 205 division. Then we could see Marquardt/Henderson for the title - both are worth contenders imo.


Could still happen. We're gonna have to wait to see how Machida/Shogun and Couture/Vera go down.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

-Mystery- said:


> Could still happen. We're gonna have to wait to see how Machida/Shogun and Couture/Vera go down.


Yeah but the likelyhood is Silva won't want to fight Machida sadly 

Silva just frustrates me a little, you've cleaned the division out, fine - move up in weight, make that commitment. Instead he fannys about here and there, talking about Mir and such. We all know the real money with Silva now lays in the 205 division, so move on.

You know? lol rant over, he frustrates me.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Countdown show is tonight. Looking forward to it. 

I don't know why...but I gotta feeling that Shogun is win this Saturday.


----------



## T-C

I have a feeling shogun is going to pull it off as well. We are both probably just having weird feelings though.


----------



## Myers

I would say that the only way Shogun will win this Saturday is if Machida doesn't take him seriously, but Machida is a disciplined fighter and will be ready. We don't even know if Shogun is back to his oldself. He looked terrible against Coleman, and you can argue that Liddell is just a name and not a legitimate fighter anymore. So I don't think Shogun has a remote chance at 104.


----------



## SteveMania

The only possible way you can watch Shogun and Machida's fights and come away thinking that Shogun has less holes in his game or is 'the better fighter' is if you're completely incapable of analyzing techniques and strategies and are forced to look at names on Top 10 lists to judge a fighter's worth.

I love Shogun, I'm a huge fan of his, and hope beyond hope that he beats Machida but even if Machida had never beaten any Top 10 fighter, I'd still favor him to murk Shogun. Shogun's striking is far sloppier, his defense open, his footwork more plodding (looked lots better against Chuck, though), his speed lesser (when he was at 100% in Pride this was a lot closer and who knows, he might get it back), and his wrestling far behind Machida's. Shogun has decent wrestling made more effective by his striking, which allows him to confuse his opponent and change levels quickly. For starters, his striking isn't going to fluster or surprise Machida nearly as much as it has lesser stand-up fighters he's faced which means setting up a takedown will be harder, and secondly, Machida has already stuffed and reversed better wrestlers in Rashad and Tito.

Rashad has significantly superior handspeed to Shogun, and while I rate him as a lesser boxer, Shogun isn't Joe Louis by any means and if Machida was able to easily time and counter Rashad, I think he'll do the same with Shogun. On the ground I don't know who I favor since both are black belts, both have demonstrated ground skill in MMA and competition, and neither has really gone for the submission a whole helluva lot in their fight careers.

Overall, Machida has more weapons, more fighters that can emulate Shogun's balls-to-the-wall Muay Thai style than Shogun has partners to cover Machida's karate, and in my opinion Shogun still hasn't completely shaken the effects of the knee injuries.


----------



## Liam Miller

I have the same feeling that Shogun may pull of an upset, i still think Machida will take it, but for the first time in a machida fight i have that feeling.

That been said i also had this feeling when GSP fought Penn and Alves and we saw how they turned out


----------



## T-C

There is no doubt that Machida is better in pretty much every area and is the clear favouite for the bout, but I just have a feeling that Shogun will do it. It is probably just my romantic side, wanting to see the old Shogun on top again and is probably greatly misplaced, but we are overdue a big upset.

Whatever the result ends up being, I see a fully fit Shogun as Machida's biggest threat to his crown, and if he gets past him I don't see him losing his belt for a considerable length of time.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I honstly can't see Machida loosing.


----------



## peers

It's a bad matchup for Shogun, but I wouldn't count him out. He could put up a great fight simply because of his awesome leg kicks. And he's keeping his hands up high again. His cardio/speed/strength seemed solid in the chuck fight, and should be even better in this next one. 

I'd like to see how his chin holds up against Machida, too.

Also: I think Shogun could take down Machida. This is just a prediction/hunch, but watching Machida's early fights in the octogon, it makes me think Rua will be able to take him down. Machida seems impossible to be taken down when someone shoots in (like a Tito or Rashad) beecause of his distance, but when people clinch with him or get a body lock on, they've been able to trip him or force him down. Shogun takes people down like this too, so it's just an out there prediction. 

We'll see. It'll all be settled in the cage.


----------



## wholedamnshow

I really hope Shogun wins this fight but I can't see past Machida. He is just a horrible match-up for him. 

I think Machida will counter him for a few rounds but eventually Rua will gas, and Machida will stop him.

The only way I can see Shogun winning is a submission, probably a leg lock.


----------



## SteveMania

Tito couldn't touch Machida with a 10 inch pole, not to mention Lyoto instigated every clinch situation with Rashad and wasn't ever in danger of being swept off his feet. I'd say it's more than a long shot if Shogun can take Machida down from the clinch, let alone cut him off and somehow grab a hold of him.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Countdown show is tonight. Looking forward to it.
> 
> I don't know why...but I gotta feeling that Shogun is win this Saturday.


you doubting THE DRAGON, son? you better watch yourself :side:


----------



## bruteshot74

Why the hell is everyone wanting Shogun to win? 

I thought he gained a huge bunch of fans after he won the title, but it seems not...


----------



## peers

Dude, nobody was happier than me when Machida won the title. It's just that Shogun is such an underdog and had some disappointing fights in the cage so far. I want him to get back to his world destroyer status at 205. 

If shogun came into the ufc blasting through forrest and coleman and chuck right off the bat, with excellent performances all around, I'd be siding far more with Machida. But right now, I'd be happy if both won.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I just think everyone loves an underdog. I however can't wait to see Machida smash Shogun


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm still a huge Machida fan aswell and is it true that Bader/Eric and Hardonk/Barry are been shown on tv?


----------



## MITB

Machida is gonna destroy Shogun.

Rua has shown me nothing in his UFC stint and that is not an exaggeration. An embarrassing showing against, an over the hill and halfway up the next one, Mark Coleman and he looked appalling againt Chuck. I really don't care what faint praise people want to give him for his improved footwork etc - comparing his performance against Coleman to anything and saying it was an improvement is really clutching at straws.

Machida will KO him in the 2nd round and that's aonly because The Dragon will spend the first round feeling him out.

All in all, the card isn't mightly impressive. Always good to see Rumble but that's it for me.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

MITB said:


> Machida is gonna destroy Shogun.
> 
> Rua has shown me nothing in his UFC stint and that is not an exaggeration. An embarrassing showing against, an over the hill and halfway up the next one, Mark Coleman and he looked appalling againt Chuck. I really don't care what faint praise people want to give him for his improved footwork etc - comparing his performance against Coleman to anything and saying it was an improvement is really clutching at straws.
> 
> Machida will KO him in the 2nd round and that's aonly because The Dragon will spend the first round feeling him out.
> 
> All in all, the card isn't mightly impressive. Always good to see Rumble but that's it for me.


Agreed, I had a bit of a problem with this fight when it was first announced, I didn't feel Shogun had done enough to warrent a shot and I still don't tbh.

As for Chuk he wants to come back 



> “We’re still talking, so we’ll see,” Liddell told the Sherdog Radio Network’s “Savage Dog Show” on Monday. “I still love fighting. I don’t know what we’re going to come up with. I’m going to start spending a lot of time training guys or get back in there –- one of the two.”


----------



## Mikey Damage

at +300, I'll take my chances on Shogun being a long shot and paying off.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> at +300, I'll take my chances on Shogun being a long shot and paying off.


I thought the same thing about Griffin/Silva and we all saw how that turned out.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> Machida is gonna destroy Shogun.
> 
> Rua has shown me nothing in his UFC stint and that is not an exaggeration. An embarrassing showing against, an over the hill and halfway up the next one, Mark Coleman and he looked appalling againt Chuck. I really don't care what faint praise people want to give him for his improved footwork etc - comparing his performance against Coleman to anything and saying it was an improvement is really clutching at straws.
> 
> Machida will KO him in the 2nd round and that's aonly because The Dragon will spend the first round feeling him out.
> 
> All in all, the card isn't mightly impressive. Always good to see Rumble but that's it for me.



I agree with this in principle because he can't take Lyoto down, he's not the better striker, and Lyoto's got some great clinch takedowns to counter Shogun's own serviceable clinch game which is likely to be his most effective weapon. I don't know about destroying or embarrassing Shogun, but I'm certain Machida is going to clearly beat him.

That aside, it looked like Shogun really sharpened up his footwork and defense but we didn't get to see his conditioning tested (though he was markedly better physically), and Chuck is an obviously faded fighter. I hate that he's fighting Machida, however, because no one looks good against him and I seriously doubt that Shogun wins, though he'll make a favorable impression if he manages to keep it competitive.


----------



## randy skalba

I put alot of $$ on a Sho Gun Upset so Lets hope he KO'S machida lol..
Will win about 2600$ if Rua wins


----------



## brian8448

Mikey Damage said:


> at +300, I'll take my chances on Shogun being a long shot and paying off.


Damn, it's that low now? I think the odds were +450 or +500 when the fight was announced.

I don't bet on anything with such low upside for me but I am damn near certain Shogun won't win. He looked good in one round with Chuck... just like he looked good in the first against Coleman and Forrest.

Speaking of questionable odds, I got Lesnar at -250 right away, he's -300 now and that'd still be a good idea to jump on. A little surprised to see Vera a favorite over Couture, that'll probably change by fight time though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

what do you guys mean by +300 etc?? is it like 300 to 1 or something?


----------



## brian8448

+300= Bet 100 to win 300
-300= Bet 100 to win 33.3

Basically if it's + put it as numerator over 100 and if it's minus put it as the denominator under 100 and that's how much you'll win if your bet is right.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

So 3/1 and 1/3. You Yanks got a weird way of doing things


----------



## randy skalba

Could be a nice payday for me lol..
Or a huge lose


----------



## SteveMania

I wouldn't recommend making a play on Shogun. If there was any blueprint or gameplan around that could crack the uncertainty of the Machida puzzle, I don't believe Shogun has the tools to do it. His best shot is to get inside of Lyoto's range, fire off like a berzerker, get into clinch position and take Machida to the mat. Problem is, while Shogun has serviceable takedowns of his own from the clinch, no one has come close to taking Lyoto down and that includes far more accomplished wrestlers in Tito and Rashad.

You're likely to get more action by putting some down on Carwin, even if his best shot relies on landing a massive haymaker right off jump street.


----------



## Myers

Diaz/Maynard has been announced as the main event for the UFN, this card keeps getting better. Maynard is just going to dominate him on the feet. I am surprised that Kos didn't get top billing.


----------



## T3H~L3X

They should call Diaz the Fight Night kid... has he even got a PPV bout yet?


----------



## Rush

he fought Guida at 94 iirc but yeah, apart from that he's been on fight nights/TUF finales


----------



## MITB

Diaz doesn't deserve to be on anything above a Fight Night imo. Seriously, the guy's biggest win is a split decision over Josh Neer. Hardly screams Main Card quality.

Maynard must be pissed he's on another Fight Night card considering his record and the fact he's beaten real quality opposition in Edgar and Huerta, as well as solid fighters like Miller and Clementi. That's a CV (resume for you yanks) that deserves Main Card status.


----------



## bruteshot74

Just wait till Diaz sinks in the guillotine and derails the Maynard hype train.


----------



## peers

bruteshot74 said:


> Just wait till Diaz sinks in the guillotine and derails the Maynard hype train.


Again.


----------



## peers

SteveMania said:


> Problem is, while Shogun has serviceable takedowns of his own from the clinch, *no one has come close to taking Lyoto down* and that includes far more accomplished wrestlers in Tito and Rashad


In the UFC only, Sam Hoger took Machida down by catching a leg kick in the first round. Nakamura took Machida down in the 2nd and 3rd round with trips from the clinch. Sokoudjou took Machida down twice in the first round with throws from the clinch as well. 

I used to include Rashad in my arguements, but since he never attempted a takedown on Lyoto, there's no point. It simply wasn't in his gameplan. Tito was humbled soundly though. Shooting from a distance seems to be a foolish way attempt a takedown against Machida.

It might just be a hunch, but I really think that if Shogun wanted to, he could get it to the ground. But, like Rashad, it might simply not be in his gameplan.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> Dana White comments on Dan Henderson -”We couldn’t come to terms with Dan Henderson… Business, nothing personal with Dan, I have a great relationship with him… but he was looking for an obscene amount of money. You never know what’s gonna happen, we’ll see what happens, but as of now, yeah, negotiations are done.”


Looks like Hendo is done with the UFC. He's spoken about Japan in the past, so maybe that's where he's headed. Although Strikeforce seem to be throwing money about the place atm, so who knows?


----------



## -Mystery-

And to counter Fedor/Rogers, UFC is airing a special the includes Nog/Couture, Silva/Griffin, Penn/Florian, and Franklin/Belfort.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that's some strong counter programming.


----------



## SteveMania

peers said:


> In the UFC only, Sam Hoger took Machida down by catching a leg kick in the first round. Nakamura took Machida down in the 2nd and 3rd round with trips from the clinch. Sokoudjou took Machida down twice in the first round with throws from the clinch as well.
> 
> I used to include Rashad in my arguements, but since he never attempted a takedown on Lyoto, there's no point. It simply wasn't in his gameplan. Tito was humbled soundly though. Shooting from a distance seems to be a foolish way attempt a takedown against Machida.
> 
> It might just be a hunch, but I really think that if Shogun wanted to, he could get it to the ground. But, like Rashad, it might simply not be in his gameplan.



Semantics.

I meant a 'shoot' which would otherwise lead to a double or a single, which is why I used Tito and Rashad as front examples instead of clinch artists like Nak and Soko. You're right though, Lyoto has been taken down against seasoned Judo players like Sokoudjou and Nak who have the sort of international experience to replicate inside the cage. Shogun isn't the former.

Being a Judo black belt, and a damn good one at that, makes it a lot easier to trip someone from the clinch. Also, the fights you listed happened over two years ago (sans Soko) and it's conventional wisdom that fighters can improve or depreciate in that span.

In the time since Lyoto fought Hoger and Nak he's trained a hell of a lot more wrestling (spending a fair bit of time at AKA with those takedown beasts) and he's gotten more seasoned, as we should expect a fighter to do. Watching Machida manhandle Tito in the clinch and match-up favorably with Rashad in the same position is more than enough evidence for me to decide that Shogun is going to have his hands full taking Machida down and the only chance for him to do so lies in going balls out striking and switching gears to the takedown quick, fast, and in a hurry.


----------



## Liam Miller

Ricardo Almedia apparently out of Fitch fight at 106, looks like a fitch fight could be scrapped unless there is a upper welterweight that would take the fight on short notice


----------



## peers

Does anyone else think Forrest might be on the decline with his career now? I just get the feeling he peaked with his win over Rampage, and it's downhill from here.

He'd likely lose in a rematch with Shogun and Rampage. He could very well get caught again by Rashad (I'm thinking of Rashad's quickly improving game, and Forrest being dropped a few too many times lately). He's not beating Machida.

It leaves who? Ortiz, Thiago Silva, Vera, Jardine, Franklin. The second tier fighters (all great fighters, but they're not beating the above names). 

I don't think Forrest is beating the elite of the division anymore (though I'd love to see him pull it off). It's possible he drops another split decision against Ortiz (unless Ortiz is truly finished). 

I'd see him winning against Vera (actually I've no idea about this one), Jardine (as long as Forrest's chin holds up), Franklin and Thiago, though Thiago is a bit of a wildcard after he knocked out Jardine, so who knows?

I'll be cheering for him against Ortiz, but if he loses, I might resign to the mindset that his career has peaked.


----------



## SteveMania

Forrest is the same fighter now that he was two years ago, which is to say a guy with average skills, very little athleticism and a tragic chin. Only now people are just starting to realize that he was never anything special to begin with but merely a guy that wore his pathos on his sleeve (yet ironically threw the white flag in most recently) with a dry sort of comedic, self-deprecated personality that people got behind.

He has been the product of extremely hard work and fortunate circumstances rather than genuine championship level talent. He doesn't have the speed, power, or explosiveness to compete with the top dudes at 205 and had it not been for him facing the worst Rampage and Shogun ever seen in a fight, he wouldn't have those big scalps on his resume and people wouldn't have ever expected him to do anything other than get starched quickly by Silva.


----------



## Myers

My biggest problem with forrest was how he didn't train for his fight with silva, nor did he put together a game plan. He just said he was going to go in there and fight. He went on a a fucking three week book tour just six weeks away from his fight with Silva. Making claims that Anderson just needed to be pushed in a fight, and once they he does that people will see that's all it took. I don't think he cares anymore. Maybe beating a broken down shogun and barely edging out rampage who was only on one leg for half the fight (which in my opinion forrest lost that fight still), went to his head and lost focus.


----------



## peers

Watch Dana's Oct 21st video blog (yay they're back!), the Matt Serra thing had me choking with laughter.


----------



## -Mystery-

So what the fuck are Hendo and his people smoking that they think Hendo should be the highest paid UFC fighter?


----------



## Foxy182

peers said:


> Watch Dana's Oct 21st video blog (yay they're back!), the Matt Serra thing had me choking with laughter.


Lol i know i love the bomb bags as well especally when he did it to Shogun and Velasquez


----------



## peers

Word is Fitch is facing Alves at 107. If so, UFC 107 is the biggest fucking card since 100, whether if gets the buys to back it up or not. 

BJ vs. Sanchez
Mir vs. Kongo
Florian vs. Guida
Fitch vs. Alves

and rumors that Kimbo will fight Houston Alexander. Plus Buentello vs. Duffee and a good undercard. 

Talk about ending the year on a high note... damn!


----------



## McQueen

Florian/Guida? I didn't hear about that but as long as Guida doesn't get choked out early that should be fun.

And I hope Sanchez defeats Penn, be a tough fight but I think he might be the man to do it.


----------



## Rush

Alves/Fitch should be a close fight for mine. Fitch needs to get it to the ground and keep it there otherwise he'll get murdered on his feet. Of course thats easier than it sounds but i believe Fitch has the wrestling to make it happen.

to bring it back to 104, what are your guys thoughts on Cain/Rothwell. I'm actually backing Rothwell on this one. I feel that if he can avoid too many clinch situations then he'll win on his feet. Cain has much better wrestling and will be able to get many takedowns if he's able to get in close. Wasn't sold on either Cain's chin or finishing ability in the Kongo fight so it makes me doubt him even more against a fairly seasoned competitor.


----------



## McQueen

I haven't seen Rothwell so I can't really comment on that fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

McQueen said:


> I haven't seen Rothwell so I can't really comment on that fight.


http://www.worldofcombat.net/upload-videos/media/320/Andrei_Arlovski_vs._Ben_Rothwell_Video/

^That was his last fight I believe, against Arlovski at Affliction. I think he'll strugle with Velasquez to be honest.

Totally agree with Sticksy, if Fitch can keep it on the ground, then the fight is his.

107 is shaping up to be something awesome


----------



## McQueen

As I was saying to AMP and Sticksy elsewhere I don't think Fitch has the power to control Alves anymore and Alves is a much better striker.

And thanks Chrisp.


----------



## peers

If I remember Alves' first fight with Fitch (alliteration!) then I remember Alves dropping and hurting Fitch. Now if Alves' takedown defence has improved (and I believe it has) then it's very possible he beats Fitch. Though really I see Fitch winning a split decision, because Fitch is so fucking tough and hard to finish and should be able to take Alves down eventually and control him on top.

If it's as good as Alves vs. Koscheck, I'll be pleased.


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> As I was saying to AMP and Sticksy elsewhere I don't think Fitch has the power to control Alves anymore and Alves is a much better striker.
> 
> And thanks Chrisp.


the other forum~!

Alves has the advantage on the feet, Fitch on the ground. Fitch has to get the fight to the ground quick and keep it there which isn't an easy task against a very large welterweight in Alves. GSP found it difficult to keep Alves down and Fitch is no GSP. However i still feel Fitch's wrestling is good and that he'll be able to hang with Alves in the standup to get the fight to the ground.


----------



## MITB

Just watched the countdown show, good not great but, damn, has Ben Rothwell been through some stuff!! Still think Velasquez will have too much for him, when you see how clean Kongo clocked him and the speed of recovery, it was impressive. Anyone else notice Undertaker and Gregory Helms during the Rothwell bit?

Oh and just to jump in, I would back Alves to KO Fitch.


----------



## WillTheBloody

At UFC 99, I was *way* more impressed with an aging Kongo than I was Velasquez. Cain got rocked in every round and couldn't finish the fight when he took it to the ground. He's still a big question mark in my mind. I'm not gonna call him overrated or anything though. He knew after that fight that he turned in a shit performance, so it's not like he was unaware of his bad night, which is a good sign that he can turn it around. I'm not completely off the bandwagon yet, but I know where the exits are located. Just in case.

I too am rooting for Sanchez to shake-up the Lightweight division by beating Penn, and it's got nothing to do with my deep-seeded hatred for BJ. He's got history with a lot of top LWs, so it'd be a while before he ran out of interesting match-ups.

For UFC 104, my friends and I are holding a huge 16-Man LHW tournament before the show to determine who is all powerful in the universe. We expect their to be some tension. If When Anthony Johnson wins his fight, the roof is going to erupt. RUMBLE!


----------



## Rush

i wouldn't say dominating Kongo for 12 out of 15 minutes is a shit performance tbh.


----------



## MITB

I don't think taking down Kongo, who rumour has it was once taken down by a passing pigeon, is anything of note, nor is it anything to jusitfy a performance.

Velasquez knew as soon as the fight finished that it was a poor performance and the fact he acknowledged it, as well as looking disappointed, leads me to believe he will be very keen to rectify that situation in the Rothwell fight.

And since when has Kongo been heralded as a "World-Class Striker"?? Velasquez's trainer and Cain himself were saying Kongo has the best stand-up in the HW division. WTF?? Granted his stand-up is good but it's not great, let alone world class.


----------



## Rush

yeah but you can hardly call winning a fight in a reasonably dominating fashion a 'shit performance'. yes he should've finished the fight, yes Kongo doesn't have a takedown defense but he's only 5 or 6 fights into his career. He's still growing as a fighter so yeah i would say recovering from getting rocked (3 times) and taking & keeping down an experienced competitor is something of note and justifying of a performance.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sticksy said:


> yeah but you can hardly call winning a fight in a reasonably dominating fashion a *'shit performance'*.


You've used this phrase twice now in reference to absolutely no one's comments here, at least that I can see.

Like it or not, Cain Velasquez comes with a big ass hype train. The expectations for him and his future are through the roof. So was his performance against Kongo 'shit'? No, and no one is saying that it was. It's simply too harsh a term; he beat a guy he was suppose to beat and did so without losing a round. But none of the questions about his game were really answered in the fight; if anything, more questions about his power, endurance, and chin arose. Cain said afterwards that he was disappointed with his effort and I agreed. I'm skeptical of the hype now, but I'm not gonna bury him because of it.

And yeah, Kongo surviving an three-round onslaught from a prodigy who's seven years younger than him was pretty damn impressive if you ask me. Though I'm still not sure why he loses to a guy and then the next fight he gets an even higher profile match...


----------



## Rush

WillTheBloody said:


> At UFC 99, I was *way* more impressed with an aging Kongo than I was Velasquez. Cain got rocked in every round and couldn't finish the fight when he took it to the ground. He's still a big question mark in my mind. I'm not gonna call him overrated or anything though. *He knew after that fight that he turned in a shit performance*, so it's not like he was unaware of his bad night, which is a good sign that he can turn it around. I'm not completely off the bandwagon yet, but I know where the exits are located. Just in case.


there's the reference, douchebag.


----------



## WillTheBloody

:faint: Aw goddamnit. I went like eight pages back to read stuff just to be sure that no one had said it and I didn't read my own fucking posts. Awesome. :no: I'm just gonna go try and find some alternate reality where I didn't just make this colossal mistake. *fades into the mist*

*comes back from the mist* Once agin, go Rumble! *fades back into the mist*


----------



## Liam Miller

As far as Fitch/Alves goes i will be pulling for Alves big time, i think fitch is great and a monster but i just prefer Alves, either way these 2 guys are the ones who are the biggest threat to GSP in my opinion


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> As far as Fitch/Alves goes i will be pulling for Alves big time, i think fitch is great and a monster but i just prefer Alves, either way these 2 guys are the ones who are the biggest threat to GSP in my opinion


No way man, WAR Fitch!!  eitherway neither are getting the better of GSP any time soon.


----------



## McQueen

Honestly I think Kos is the biggest threat to GSP and I don't think he's much of a threat at all to him so that says volumes to how I feel about the WW division.


----------



## SteveMania

I've been waiting to see this rematch for awhile because I think Fitch is going to get worked hard. Alves' takedown defense was good enough to make GSP at least work for his takedowns and miss a couple which is more than you can say for most of his opponents, Fitch isn't nearly as effective a wrestler as GSP, and on the feet it's no competition. Fitch can win by gritting his teeth and toughing it out for a rough decision as he often does but Thiago is a ballsy guy too and I think he'll beat Fitch up en route to a clear UD or a late stoppage.

Regarding Cain, the Kongo fight wasn't a shit performance so much as it was a prospect with six pro fights that showed some shoddy defensive fundamentals, a great chin (yes, getting struck by a 233 pound Cheick Kongo flush on the point with his chin up would put most guys out, even if it was an arm punch) and excellent recovery. He had every right to be disappointed because he's an intelligent guy that comes in to be as good as he can possibly be whenever he steps inside of the cage.

I think Cain's hype, not so much Cain as a fighter or a person, is why people have been more critical of him or not as keenly interested in watching him fight. Remember that he's still an infant as a fighter and just like every inexperienced neophyte, he's going to encounter problems, especially when facing skilled, albeit a one trick pony like Kongo, this early in his career.

With that said, Rothwell is going to be harder to take down than Kongo, given the high-level wrestlers he trains with in contrast, but he still has no background in wrestling and Cain really does have excellent takedowns. On top of that, I don't see Rothwell emulating Kongo's success on the feet because he's not a particularly talented technical striker and I actually rate Cain higher in that category. Rothwell can certainly win because he's got power and he'll have a better chance of staying on his feet in the case of a desperation shot by Cain, but I don't think he's ever going to land that shot.


----------



## peers

Chrisp_Morg said:


> No way man, WAR Fitch!!  eitherway neither are getting the better of GSP any time soon.


Dude that's not the worst of it. I read the winner of Swick vs. Dan Hardy is getting GSP next. That's ridiculous! Neither of those guys could survive 2 rounds with Georges.

This is what the Welterweight challengers have come to. It's no longer "Who's the best?" it's "Who's left?". I see nobody at 170lbs that gives Georges trouble. As fast as Fitch, Koscheck or Alves might improve, Georges (who's already better) is improving faster. 

Maybe Rumble Johnson will eventually be a challenger. If not for anything other than the fact he's massive.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

peers said:


> Dude that's not the worst of it. I read the winner of Swick vs. Dan Hardy is getting GSP next. That's ridiculous! Neither of those guys could survive 2 rounds with Georges.
> 
> This is what the Welterweight challengers have come to. It's no longer "Who's the best?" it's "Who's left?". I see nobody at 170lbs that gives Georges trouble. As fast as Fitch, Koscheck or Alves might improve, Georges (who's already better) is improving faster.
> 
> Maybe Rumble Johnson will eventually be a challenger. If not for anything other than the fact he's massive.


I know, it sucks when a division gets that way. Hence why I want Silva to move up to LHW. Swick/Hardy/Alves/Fitch are all interesting to me in some form, but when matched up to GSP it's like why bother. Honestly with 100% conviction I'd rather watch any of those 4 face eachother than any of them face GSP (With the small exception of maybe Fitch again) because it's an exciting fresh fight.

*waits for hate*


----------



## Myers

Neer,Tibau, and Johnson all failed to make weight today. Neer/Tibau agreed to a bout at 157 with no penalties, while Johnson ( who came in 5 lbs over) will have to give up 20% of his earnings since yoshida made weight.


----------



## Blasko

Anyone else think the ME is going down in the first round?

I said it at work and everyone looked at me like I have 2 heads.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Who's "ME" ?

*edit* Main Event? No, I wouldn't bet on it. Second round KO just like Rashad is where my money's at.


----------



## SteveMania

Time for Rumble to go to 185 and become the next great hope for those that wish to see Anderson dethroned.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kevin Iole agrees with you. He apparently started camp at 220. 

50 pounds cut? JFC, Rumble. You're a MW, at the least.


----------



## Jon Staley

What time will it start in English time?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I thin the prelims start at 1am on spike tv


----------



## Jon Staley

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I thin the prelims start at 1am on spike tv


1am English time?

If so, then damn. UFC 99 was on at about 7pm.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Is prelims on Spike a permanent thing now? Because if so, that is awesome.

Really looking forward to tonight. I am pulling for a Machida win, but should be a great fight nonetheless.


----------



## bruteshot74

I am pretty excited for this event. The only thing that really had me interested for the longest time was the main event but after the countdown I really want to see Rothwell pull off the upset against Cain. Rumble is always fun to watch and Barry vs. Hardonk should be a very entertaining kickboxing match.


----------



## Jon Staley

Velasquez's fight is the one I'm really looking forward too.


----------



## Liam Miller

Really looking forward to Machida/Shogun, Rumble is great to watch and the 2 lightweight fights should be very fun and hoping Bader gets the win in the prelim show


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rockhead said:


> Is prelims on Spike a permanent thing now? Because if so, that is awesome.
> 
> Really looking forward to tonight. I am pulling for a Machida win, but should be a great fight nonetheless.


not yet. but SpikeTV would like it to become permanent.


----------



## Blasko

Prelims now.

Good first round.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hardonk reminds me of Ivan Drago.

Barry was great in the second round. Too bad my Dish Network service was canceled, and I have to stream the prelims as well as the event.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Nice triangle choke  BJJ is mint.


----------



## Blasko

Barry just unloaded the second round.

Glancing blow to the side of the head fallowed by ground and pound.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Anthony Johnson ended that fight very early. Didn't expect it to end that quick! That last right was massive.


----------



## Blasko

God damn.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Joe Stevenson wins the first round, in my opinion. The blood is bothering Fisher's right eye.

Great stuff in Round 2 by Stevenson. Fisher's arm was trapped and he was a sitting duck to heavy right elbows. Good fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Joe is looking good after a rough patch...but I'm not sure he ever wins the title. Good fighter to gage up and coming fighters.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

God two awesome takedowns by Tibau

Tibau with more takedowns, but not really effective. His punches have also been pretty weak. I would still give him the fight, unless the 3rd round proves otherwise.

EDIT- Lol, Jeremy Piven getting a nice reaction. Tibau wins with no surprise.


----------



## Blasko

About 10 take downs?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Velasquez just owning Rothwell in the first round, I thought it was gonna end. I expect Cain to win in the next round.

EDIT- I was right. Rothwell upset it was stopped.

Lyoto rocking the Linkin Park


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Shogun's doing really well, I'm supprised tbh.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

HOW THE HELL DID MACHIDA WIN THAT~!!!???


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Machida wins. I actually thought Shogun would win. Glad I put my points on The Dragon. Toughest fight Machida had yet, no doubt.

Good show overall.


----------



## ddog121

BS, Shogun won that fight


----------



## Overrated

That is some of the worst judging ive ever seen in mma and boxing.


----------



## Myst

Woah, thought Shogun won that. Glad Lyoto won though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I love Machida don't get me wrong, but he lost that fight.


----------



## peers

What the fuck? Shogun was robbed!

However, this is probably the best thing to happen for me. This made Shogun look very good, which i'm glad for because I felt there was some disrespect and underestimation across all mma boards toward Shogun. And it kept Lyoto the champion (this is a plus for me simply because I really like Lyoto).

Plus this is a very marketable rematch. 

LETS GO SHOGUN!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm also questioning the decision. Even Lyoto looked shocked that he won.


----------



## asdf122345

Wow.. WTF I had Shogun winning that fight.... Worst decision in years.


----------



## Blasko

Screwjob.


----------



## AmEagle

Awesome fight, horrid decision. WTF were the judges seeing? Shogun controlled Machida in clinch range and landed many more significant shots than Machida. The only rounds I think Shogun *COULD* of lost were rounds 3 and maybe 5, and I still don't think he lost those. Robbery. Hopefully they get a lot of backlash for this.


----------



## Liam Miller

poor poor decision but i am glad Machida won even if he did'nt deserve it but shit happens, Cain is a fucking monster and Rumble ha some wicked power, L.A crowd were dipshits tbf at times like booing Cain becuase he beat the crap outta someone and the ref stopped it early wtf.


----------



## Blasko

Though I am a good sum richer due to the outcome, a fucking UNANIMOUS DECISION is utter fucking bullshit.


----------



## Foxy182

I find it funny when Cecil Peoples judges its always a crappy decision I cant belive Shogun got robbed 

However Good event Bring on 105


----------



## peers

Machida looked like he was about to cry a second before they announced he was the winner. I'm not surprised.

I got much love for both of these guys, but Shogun is just a kid. He's only 27! This is his fucking dream, he worked for that belt and he deserved it. 

Like I said though, I got both my prayers answered. Machida the champ, and Shogun back to his world destroyer status.


----------



## Liam Miller

Expected more from Bader but he got the job done and Shaffer done well to hang in there, Stevenson looked good and Neer is still a dick looked like he was gonna spit he's dummy out or start crying everytime Tibau dumped him on he's ass


----------



## wholedamnshow

Horrible decision. Shogun won 4-1 in my opinion. 

Feel really bad for Shogun but he took it like a man, he definitely deserves an instant rematch.


----------



## AmEagle

I genuinely felt bad for Shogun post-fight he looked so dejected. He wanted this fight real bad, and it's a shame to see him get robbed.


----------



## Liam Miller

I thought we might have got to see Shogun/Anderson after belfort/Silva if Shogun won the belt


----------



## peers

No no no. Don't have an instant rematch. The rematch could be big. Huge, in fact. 

Let them face another opponent or two (who they will undoubtedly destroy) and then hold a UFC primetime for them for the rematch. We lost Rampage/Rashad, but this fight could be built up like GSP/BJ II if done right.

Exciting times for the 205 division. Machida looked beatable, which will make future fights for him more interesting.


----------



## Obese Turtle

While I don't necessarily agree with the decision, it is hard to give Shogun the WORLD TITLE after such a very, very, very close fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

It's gonna be the winner of Thiago/Rashad i think to face him but you never know, if shogun doesn't get a rematch he will maybe fight winner of Randy/Vera or Tito/Griffin


----------



## AmEagle

Obese Turtle said:


> While I don't necessarily agree with the decision, it is hard to give Shogun the WORLD TITLE after such a very, very, very close fight.


I know where you're coming from, but you could make an argument Shogun did enough to win every round. He may not have tooled Machida but he clearly beat him.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.justin.tv/zombie_fighters

DREAM 11, if anyone cares.


----------



## Myers

Bruiser Blasko said:


> http://www.justin.tv/zombie_fighters
> 
> DREAM 11, if anyone cares.


Yeah I am excited

UFC 104 was an alright PPV, Shogun got robbed though, there is no way Machida won by Unanimous Decision.


----------



## Blasko

Tonight was alright.

Really interested to see how the post-press conference goes. Dana apparently went up to Shogun after the fight and said he won.

Should be an interesting weekend.


----------



## El Conquistador

I disagree with the UD. I thought Shogun not only won the fight but is the superior fighter overall. 

I don't think Shogun has supreme boxing but he's an excellent BJJ artist (more renowned/proven then Machida), better in the clinch, and a muay thai assassin.

Before the fight, I seriously really thought that Machida would be 'out-pointed'. Due to his elusiveness, I figured that Shogun wouldn't be able to connect flush and knock him out but Shogun honestly beat the crap out of Machida. I echo Dana's sentiment.

The only way I saw Machida winning was if Shogun were to gas like he has been recently. After hearing about his camp prior to the fight, I had little doubt that Rua's conditioning would be spot on.

So, here's to Shogun returning to form - looks like he'll be a prominent fixture in the 205 division for months to come. I think he was robbed but I think he deserves some justice. Most people were pessimistic about him becoming a dominant fighter after his layoff but tonight proved that he's nearly there. He looked really good.


----------



## Myers

WTF! They have a white cage made of fishing net for Dream 12.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm glad the guy who dominated in Pride is back, and the guy who struggled with Mark Coleman is gone.


----------



## SteveMania

I'll start off by saying that this wasn't just an economically great performance by Shogun, but the best Shogun we've ever seen, by far. With that said, I was surprised Lyoto didn't counter with any punches while he was maximized with leg and body kicks whenever he retreated. I scored the fight 48-47 Shogun, I thought he did an excellent job of countering off of Machida's back foot every time Lyoto waded in with a flurry. He marked Machida up with body kicks and while I wouldn't say this was a robbery contrary to popular demand, with the third frame being the swing round in the fight, I gave Shogun the nod after the final bell.

There's a major silver lining here for a title fight without any other serious contenders on the horizon along with the magnitude of the decision.

Cain still has a few wrinkles in his game, primarily leaving his head ramrod while throwing kicks, but it was as dominant a performance and pace you could expect for someone as undersized, but supremely quicker against as athletic a 265er as Rothwell is. Weak stoppage, despite how markedly one-sided the fight was, even more so considering he was on his way back up to his feet.


----------



## Blasko

Rothwell is a moron. He was warned that if he took any more 'serious' strikes, the fight would be called.

What does he do? Leave his face WIDE OPEN.


----------



## SteveMania

Can't blame him when he's trying to maintain his base and prevent a fantastic double leg guy like Cain from dumping him on his head repeatedly and pouncing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i should find one of your posts where you doubted Shogun.

Shame on you.

edit: about to watch the fight again. this time, it won't be on a shitty stream. looking forward to it.


----------



## SteveMania

Stylistically Lyoto is everyone's Achilles heel at LHW. As happy as I was to see Shogun return in spectacular form against a guy that hadn't revealed any holes in his game, I was disappointed in the verdict, but it wasn't a robbery by any stretch.


----------



## Mikey Damage

and that's the general reaction of several notable MMA pundits.

Seemed like everyone who had it in favor of Shogun, didn't think it was a robbery, and felt Machida had a legitimate argument for a win. So there it is. 

A close fight, I'm glad I didn't have to call.

edit:

Josh Gross raises an interesting take...

SI_JoshGross Re-watching fight w/o sound. R1 was tight as can be. Can score it either way. Have no problem with Machida or Shogun winning that round.

Competitive R2. I had Machida doing enough to earn it 10-9.

SI_JoshGross Combo by Machida at the end of R3 is the difference. 10-9. I can see how judges -- w/o hearing commentary -- gave 1-3 to Machida.

SI_JoshGross This was not a robbery folks. R4 was close and much slower than I originally thought. Shogun slight edge w/a couple solid kicks. 10-9 Rua.

SI_JoshGross Fifth was the best, most decisive round of the fight. It goes to Shogun (10-9) because of aggression and landed strikes.

SI_JoshGross No real issue here with the judges' scoring. Live I had R1 for Shogun. Replayed it was effectively 10-10. Rematch please.

SI_JoshGross Yet another example of how much influence commentary holds over the way you see a fight. Watch it again people. And mute Rogan and Goldberg.


----------



## Jon Staley

Another epic performance from Velasquez. Not sure what went down in the main-event, but it sounds like Machida is one very, very lucky guy.


----------



## randy skalba

that was the biggest fucking joke of a fight in UFC history.. I had a shitload of money on this fight and anyone who thinks sho-gun didnt win this fight is a fucking moron.
The judge's should be a fucking shamed of themself's for giving that piece of shit machida a win he didnt deserve.

I SEE that most of you are brain dead "this wasnt a robbery by any stretch" are you fucking stupid?
Go watch the fight before you run your mouth ffs


----------



## Blasko

Your lost is my gain. 

I'm about 300 dollars richer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

you serious?


----------



## Blasko

Me? Yep.


----------



## randy skalba

Im starting to think Ufc is just as fake and rigged as wwe.


----------



## Mikey Damage

how in the fuck did you make 300 dollars off a fighter who was a heavy favorite? did you bet 1000?


----------



## Blasko

My friend was heavily confident in Rua. I do feel bad, I'll just take half from him and call it even.


----------



## randy skalba

Its called bullshitting.
Noone made any $$ off this fight..
anyone who watched this fight would think the judges were paid off..
This was pathetic and makes ufc look like shit in imo


----------



## Mikey Damage

psh. friends.

they're terrible bookies.


----------



## Blasko

They give money away like candy, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

well, get me some odds on couture/vera.

have him call me on at my office.

1-800-WRESTLINGFORUM


----------



## Blasko

vBookie position and half of what you get and it's a deal.


----------



## SteveMania

randy skalba said:


> I SEE that most of you are brain dead "this wasnt a robbery by any stretch" are you fucking stupid?
> Go watch the fight before you run your mouth ffs



LOL.

Anyone who hadn't killed all their brain cells through paint consumption and also managed to block out the highly shafting Roganesque banter could tell that the fight wasn't anything even remotely near a robbery.

A robbery is Beebe/Easton. A robbery is Bisping/Hamill. A robbery is Rampage/Ninja. That wasn't a robbery in the slightest and you're a Goddamn fool for actually thinking Shogun blew out Machida by merely outpointing him with leg kicks, which even then is debatable considering some gave the first three rounds to Machida.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Goes without saying. Hoping you wouldn't say it, cuz I really don't feel like having this escalate.


----------



## Evidense

Lyoto won because: He has more more charisma, knows English and he's the dragon.

He also broke the LHW curse.. ever since Chuck lost the title no one has been able to defend the title successfully. Rampage lost to Forest, Forest lost to Rashad, Rashad to Lyoto.


----------



## SteveMania

The bashing is a knee-jerk reaction out of emotion. I'm a Shogun fan that picked Machida to win and while I'm very bummed about the decision, both guys showed plenty of class and there's no reason for ill-will towards Machida because he didn't score the fight, he just did his best.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Evidense said:


> Lyoto won because: He has more more charisma, knows English and he's the dragon.
> 
> He also broke the LHW curse.. ever since Chuck lost the title no one has been able to defend the title successfully. Rampage lost to Forest, Forest lost to Rashad, Rashad to Lyoto.


rampage beat henderson.


----------



## Evidense

Mikey Damage said:


> rampage beat henderson.


Oh yeah...


----------



## Josh

gave it to shogun 48-47. i thought shogun being the aggressor the majority of the fight would have got him the w, but guess not.


----------



## Foxy182

REMATCH!!!!!

http://twitter.com/danawhiteufc

I hear you all. They have both agreed to a rematch.
about 2 hours ago from TwitterBerry


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Fair play, Dana gives us what we want, great stuff. 

Oh yeah and regarding Shogun... *Eats humble pie* And how good did Sonnen look last night? I was pleasantly surprised - 104 was terrific.


----------



## peers

SteveMania said:


> LOL.
> Anyone who managed to block out the highly shafting Roganesque banter could tell that the fight wasn't anything even remotely near a robbery.


 You mean, like the crowd?

I hear you though. I watched it again this morning and can see how Machida could've taken the win. Whether i think he did or not, I'll withdraw my robbery statements indeed. I'd like to see the fightmetric report though. 

Either way, this was the most competitive fight we've seen in a long time. This is the kind of competitive fight I thought BJ/GSP II would've been. 

It also should've won FOTN in my opinion.

EDIT: Fightmetric has Shogun winning decisively, 49-47. Shogun landed twice as many strikes as Machida. 48 power leg strikes.

Well now I have to watch it for a third time.


----------



## brian8448

Commentary last night was ridiculous, at times Machida was landing shots at the same time Shogun would and there would be no mention. That being said, this was a fight with no knockdowns, nobody ever really in trouble, and no takedowns. You would think the much more aggressive guy who landed more shots would get the win. I had it 48-47 Shogun. Some say he didn't do enough to beat the champion, but I would say Machida did less to retain. "The beat the champion" is ridiculous and they've shown in the past they don't really follow it, no need to start now.

It's a shame about the decision, this was the MMA fight of the year outside of that to me.

Something to think about: if Couture wins, will get a title shot over Shogun?

Shogun deserves an immediate rematch imo, but I wouldn't pick him to win it.


----------



## bruteshot74

Quick run through of event on my thoughts...

Johnson came in and did what I expected and that was murder Yoshida. The guy needs to make weight though if he wants to be a threat to GSP. I understand he was injured and that is why he got a tad bit heavy but that is still no excuse when you have guidelines to meet. If the same thing happens next time, I think it might be time to test the waters at 185. Johnson is slowly moving up the ladder and should be fighting a solid gatekeeper guy next. I would not mind a fight with Chris Lytle actually.

Stevenson vs. Fisher was alright. I think Spencer would have put a better performance in if he did not cut his eye like a minute in. Seemed to really be effecting him as he was blinking a ton. Fisher will stay in that gatekeeper role at 155 and Stevenson will be the next guy up. Do not see either of them going any further. Cannot see Joe Daddy ever getting a title shot again.

Tibau looked really good. Neer had no answer for any of the takedowns and that is what won the fight for Tibau. 

Cain came in and made a pretty good statement. Sure people are going to make excuses about a bad stoppage but it was just a matter of time. He was destroying Big Ben and peppering him with a shitload of strikes. Still would say he should have one more high profile fight before he is even mentioned for a title shot.

In the main event, THE DRAGON~! showed that he is pretty beatable. Shogun kept the pressure on all fight and peppered him with leg and body kicks that kept Machida pretty hesitant at times. At the end of it I had it scored 3-2 for rounds in favor of Shogun but it was a close fight and I could see an argument for calling it either way. Dana said in post fight interview that they most likely are going to line up a automatic rematch so that should be good.


----------



## -Mystery-

brian8448 said:


> Commentary last night was ridiculous, at times Machida was landing shots at the same time Shogun would and there would be no mention. That being said, this was a fight with no knockdowns, nobody ever really in trouble, and no takedowns. You would think the much more aggressive guy who landed more shots would get the win. I had it 48-47 Shogun. Some say he didn't do enough to beat the champion, but I would say Machida did less to retain. "The beat the champion" is ridiculous and they've shown in the past they don't really follow it, no need to start now.
> 
> It's a shame about the decision, this was the MMA fight of the year outside of that to me.
> *
> Something to think about: if Couture wins, will get a title shot over Shogun?
> *
> Shogun deserves an immediate rematch imo, but I wouldn't pick him to win it.


I think they are going with the Couture/Silva super fight next, assuming Couture wins.


----------



## riseroom13

Hmm, I really saw the case that Machida had the victory, it was extremely close, and the case for Shogun is incredibly strong, but I don't think it's a screwjob decision.


----------



## Ronsterno1

I gave Shogun the fight personally, but it was close but i feel Shogun was constantly pushing the pace and thus should have been awarded the win. Makes for a great rematch though!


----------



## SteveMania

peers said:


> You mean, like the crowd?
> 
> I hear you though. I watched it again this morning and can see how Machida could've taken the win. Whether i think he did or not, I'll withdraw my robbery statements indeed. I'd like to see the fightmetric report though.
> 
> Either way, this was the most competitive fight we've seen in a long time. This is the kind of competitive fight I thought BJ/GSP II would've been.
> 
> It also should've won FOTN in my opinion.
> 
> EDIT: Fightmetric has Shogun winning decisively, 49-47. Shogun landed twice as many strikes as Machida. 48 power leg strikes.
> 
> Well now I have to watch it for a third time.



Honestly, I'd have to watch the fight on mute because not only was I surrounded by a pro-Shogun crowd - although I'll submit to parsimony here considering I was heavily rooting for Shogun as well; listening to Rogan harp on more than he should have about Shogun's offense (and not taking anything away from an incredible performance) hurt my enjoyment of the fight.

It wasn't Chuck/Belfort bad, which in and of itself was a masterful r*pe of biased commentary, but Rogan seemed to focus far too much on what Shogun was doing rather than acknowledging Machida's own virtues, like circling off well, landing some nice knees in the clinch, etc.

We know Lyoto won and we know how, but to cry about it is going too far. Machida fought his fight, the one that has worked for him in every past instance, and he was able to keep the bout razor-thin. Both guys were nothing but pure class in the aftermath and both deserve major respect. It was easily one of the best fights I've seen in a long, long time and if not for Rogan's blight, I probably would have appreciated it much more. It rivaled the best contemporary boxing matches for the level of athleticism and technique involved, not to mention the evenly matched skills of the fighters. War to the Dragon and Shogun, but more to Shogun for having put on a winning performance along with the class to accept an unjust defeat.


----------



## SteveMania

Yahoo's Kevin Iole said:


> Brock Lesnar, the Ultimate Fighting Championship’s massive heavyweight titleholder, was forced to withdraw Monday from his highly anticipated Nov. 21 title defense in Las Vegas against Shane Carwin.
> 
> UFC president Dana White confirmed the news to Yahoo! Sports. White said Lesnar has been ill for more than three-and-a-half weeks and unable to train. With the bout at UFC 106 less than a month away, Lesnar was forced to postpone the title defense.
> More From Kevin Iole
> 
> * 'Shogun' has no one to blame but himself Oct 25, 2009
> * Machida retains title in controversial decision Oct 25, 2009
> 
> “He said he’s never been this sick in his life,” White said. “He said it’s been going on for a long time and he just hasn’t been able to shake it.”
> 
> White said he does not believe Lesnar had the H1N1 virus, commonly known as swine flu.
> 
> The fight matched two of the biggest and most powerful heavyweights in the UFC. Lesnar (4-1), a former World Wrestling Entertainment star, was a junior college and NCAA Division I wrestling champion. Carwin is a former Division II national wrestling champion.
> 
> Both men weigh around 295 pounds and cut weight to make the heavyweight division’s 265-pound limit.
> 
> White said he is not sure when the fight will be rescheduled or if Carwin will still fight on the card.
> 
> “We’re still working everything out,” he said.
> 
> Carwin (11-0), who made several appearances in Los Angeles on Saturday to promote the fight, was clearly disappointed at getting the news.
> 
> “My heart just sank, as you can imagine,” Carwin said. “Hopefully, we’ll get it rescheduled soon.”
> 
> The co-feature at UFC 106 is set to be a light heavyweight bout between Tito Ortiz and Forrest Griffin, both among the company’s most popular fighters. That bout could be moved to main event status if White does not land a suitable opponent for Carwin for that date.



This fucking sucks, although I hope they either find a suitable replacement or completely reshuffle the event to a later date. They obviously can't throw Cain in there given the amount of time he would have for proper training and Brock won't be out long enough to warrant an Interim tag.

I say either give Carwin a complete bum that he'll likely destroy with the quickness, just to add more fire to the fight, or put a go-to guy like Franklin in the co-main event.


----------



## Foxy182

Awww man that sucks so much was excited for Lesnar/Carwin 

Maybe have Nog Vs Carwin for the Interm Heavyweight Title


----------



## -Mystery-

Sucks badly about Lesnar, although it's good they have Ortiz/Griffin for a back up main event. 

I'd probably just feed Carwin someone decent, maybe pull Buentello from 107.


----------



## Overrated

Sucks that Brock is out. They should do Big Nog vs. Carwin for the interim hw title.


----------



## -Mystery-

You could always swap the 107 and 106 main events as well. Have Penn/Sanchez at 106 and Lesnar/Carwin at 107.


----------



## McQueen

I don't see why they'd need to go the interim title route just because Lesnar is sick and is going to be delayed a show or two. If anything this just gives Carwin more time to prepare.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I'm all for holding off the fight... as we see with UFC things are unpredictable and Dana already lost out on one big fight three times this year(Rampage/Rashad) twice due to throwing fighters into fights because an opponent falls out. Lesnar and Carwin has a nice story to it and putting it off another month or two will just give more time for that to build and anticipations to rise. You put Carwin in with Buentello, Dos Santos, etc you run the risk,albiet very slim, of losing your best bet for a challenger at the moment.


----------



## SteveMania

It's not like Brock tore his ACL, he'll be back soon enough and according to new reports the fight has been moved to 108, so issuing an Interim title would be pointless. If anything else they should move one of the 107 fights (preferably Alves/Fitch) to 106 and sell that as the co-main event.

Whether you like it or not, Tito/Griffin did over 400k back in '06 and you can bet your bottom dollar it'll produce similar numbers if not even more than 102, 103 or 104 as the main event. The card took a huge hit, but it'll still produce just as much as any of the aforementioned fight cards, probably even more.


----------



## brian8448

Damn, the 106 card was looking so great when it was first announced. I have no interest in Tito VS Forrest at this point. Coleman VS Tito, especially after what Shogun just did, would've been a lot more interesting. It'd be nice to see one of the big upcoming heavyweight matches get moved up.


----------



## -Mystery-

How is Coleman/Ortiz possibly more interesting than Griffin/Ortiz? I fail to see the rationale behind that.


----------



## McQueen

Because watching Coleman get gassed would be more entertaining.


----------



## Liam Miller

-Mystery- said:


> How is Coleman/Ortiz possibly more interesting than Griffin/Ortiz? I fail to see the rationale behind that.


Yeah i gotta agree with you, Griffin/Ortiz is more intresting and will be a better fight than Coleman/Ortiz


----------



## McQueen

Coleman/Ortiz would be an awesome fight from a stylistic standpoint if they made Tito give blood and take sleeping pills before the fight to even out Coleman's utter lack of cardio.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_106

^ Guys that still looks awesome to me regardless. Saunders/Hardy, Baroni/Sadollah and the potential Cane/Nogueira. these fights all interest me tbh. Although I do agree it's not the strongest of main event/Co Main event(s), the undercard/prelims appear to be one of the more solid I've seen in recent times. 

Plus I'm sure Dana/Silva will step up with a decent replacement. We may even get Florian/Guida for Lesnar pulling out!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Really sucks that Lesnar is out for the PPV. I was really excited about this match at 106. But as long as its rescheduled for another time, I guess I am okay.


----------



## SteveMania

Tito/Coleman may not have been entertaining although I fail to see how Tito/Griffin will be any better in the 'wow' department. If Forrest wins it'll be by his Hector Ramirez strategy where he'll employ some atrocious kickboxing, stay on the outside and peck with jabs and low kicks. I don't see how that strategy is the recipe for a barnburner, and if it doesn't work he'll be dumped on his back eating elbows all night.

The Coleman fight didn't excite me at all when it was first announced, but assuming Griffin comes out looking to weather Tito with kicks like he did Hector Ramirez, it won't be a fun fight.


----------



## MITB

I think Joe Rogan is getting a bit too much stick for his commentating on the Shogun/Machida fight but Goldie was far worse imo. His Pro-Shogun fanfare was a complete put off. Don't get me wrong, Rogan wasn't innocent but Goldberg was a lot worse.

For the record, I had Shogun 48-47 but it was far too close a call for all this "SHOGUN WOZ ROBBED~!" schtick to hold any water.

Gotta say I was impressed with Pat Barry. I've got a lot of time for Barry and would really like to see him drop to 205 where he could cause some damage. 205 is predominately stand-up fighters and Barry could do something there rather than the HW divsion where the elite are ground fighters.

Rumble looked like a beast out there and I wanna see Rumble/Kos next.

Stevenson looks a lot better fighter since training with Jackson but he's a perennial contender, never a champion. Like to see Joe fight Giuda or Maynard next.

Velasquez looked a lot more potent aganist Rothwell compared to the Kongo fight and he has to be looking at a fight with a serious contender now. Big Nog or Frank Mir, if he takes out Kongo, hold some appeal.

Gutted about Lesnar but at least it's only a short-term postponement - talk of an interim title is ridiculous.

Pumped for 105 now.


----------



## bw281

Just seen lesnar backed out due to a sickness. Glad I didn't plan that Vegas trip I was thinking about in the past. Got lucky on this one.


----------



## Myers

I bought 106 tickets, but I am going to return them. Since vegas is only a 3hr drive, I will try to go to 108 instead. If the HW title, MW title, and Evans/Thiago are all on the same card, I could see it breaking the record for most PPV buys.


----------



## Overrated

you can add the lhw title to that card if the latest rumors are true. dave meltzer has said dana wants Machida vs Shogun II at 108.


----------



## Foxy182

WOW if that is true 3 title fights on one card that would be amazing imagine the buyrate for 108


----------



## peers

Holy shit, that's 2 completely STACKED cards within like 3 weeks of each other. They are going to end and being the year with 2 of the biggest cards ever. 

Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## Liam Miller

Can't see them having 3 title fights on one card maybe 2 and 1 may get moved back to 109


----------



## -Mystery-

Overrated said:


> you can add the lhw title to that card if the latest rumors are true. dave meltzer has said dana wants Machida vs Shogun II at 108.


Machida's been suspended for 60 days so unless he plans on not training 108 probably is unlikely.


----------



## El Conquistador

Sucks about Brock/Carwin. I still am fully hyped while anticipating this match up despite the extended wait.

Shogun/Machida rematch should happen, many (including myself) think Rua won the fight. I could see the logic behind giving the fight to Machida but I had it 49-46 Shogun.


----------



## randy skalba

Gotta love how Machida has been giving a 60 day medical suspension and Sho Gun didnt recive a thing.
But Machida won with out a doubt right? lol
Cecil Peoples deserves to be executed IMO


----------



## SteveMania

randy skalba said:


> Gotta love how Machida has been giving a 60 day medical suspension and Sho Gun didnt recive a thing.
> But Machida won with out a doubt right? lol
> Cecil Peoples deserves to be executed IMO



Apples and hand grenades.

The result of a fight has nothing to do with medical suspensions. Unless cleared by a physician, Pat Berry will be out for six months and he cleaned Hardonk's clock Saturday night.


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> Machida's been suspended for 60 days so unless he plans on not training 108 probably is unlikely.


I'm sure there is some sort of appeal or 2nd opinion possible that would shorten the suspension.

That said, I don't think the rematch is happening at 108. Frankly, I don't think a rematch is happening immediately.


----------



## CJ Punk

To bad Lesnar is sick and make the fight, but good thing for the UFC if Dana indeed has it all happen on 108.


----------



## Foxy182

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=9878&zoneid=13



> Welterweights Anthony Johnson and Josh Koscheck are expected to co-headline UFC 106 on Nov. 21 in Las Vegas.
> 
> Sherdog.com was the first to report the bout Tuesday night and MMAWeekly.com subsequently confirmed it from sources close to the bout. Koscheck confirmed his participation on the fall card earlier via his official Twitter account.
> 
> The event's original headliner, Brock Lesnar vs. Shane Carwin, was Monday moved to Jan. 2 at UFC 108 after illness forced Lesnar to withdraw. Light heavyweights Tito Ortiz and Forrest Griffin were subsequently bumped up to main event status.
> 
> Mark Coleman had been scheduled to take on Ortiz before catching the injury bug.
> 
> Johnson (10-2) is days removed from a devastating knockout of Yoshiyuki Yoshida at UFC 104, a victory blemished by a 5 lb. weight overage that cost him 20 percent of his purse and a $65,000 bonus for "Knockout of the Night." Johnson apologized for his misstep after the fight and said he struggled with a knee injury sustained in preparation for a June bout with Matt Brown (the bout was eventually cancelled when both fighters revealed injuries).
> 
> Koscheck (17-4) was originally scheduled to take on up-and-comer Mike Pierce on Jan. 11 at UFC Fight Night 20 before the shuffle. In his last Octagon appearance, the original "Ultimate Fighter" alum spoiled the return of former welterweight contender Frank Trigg at UFC 103. He is 11-4 in the UFC.


Hopefully Johnson can actually make weight this time should be a good fight


----------



## Rush

big step up for Rumble, i don't see it going as well as his other fights tbh.


----------



## MITB

MITB said:


> Rumble looked like a beast out there and I wanna see Rumble/Kos next.


Glad I got my wish. Kos is a big test for any WW, not named GSP, but I fancy Rumble to KO him in the 2nd. Potentially awesome fight.


----------



## McQueen

Hope Kos pokes him in the eye. Well not really but prefer Kos, however Rumble vs GSP would be a fresher fight so don't mind that bout going either way.


----------



## WillTheBloody

In a new interview with Sherdog, UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Lyoto Machida gives his thoughts on the fight with Mauricio "Shogun" Rua at UFC 104, the controversy surrounding the decision, and what he plans to do next. Machida also reveals that he may have to have surgery on his right hand after injuring it during the fight.



> I thought it was a very even and tough fight. I had the opportunity to see the fight again and I thought I won four rounds and Shogun took the last one. Some people say he won the fourth and fifth round, but for sure I won at least the first three rounds. *The American commentators were pretty much biased. If you see the fight without audio, you will probably see a different fight.*
> 
> Shogun was a great opponent and had a nice strategy. He deserves all my respect as a fighter, but I was superior. I had three or four chances to finish the fight, and he never put me in danger. I didn't get (dazed) at any moment of the fight, but I put him in danger three or four times. He kicked my legs a couple of times, but he wouldn't knock me out with that. My leg started to hurt in the fifth round, and I was very upset that I couldn't knock him out as I had planned. I had two chances where I felt him really (dazed), but I lost it and I get really upset when I leave the decision in the judges' hands.
> 
> Anyone who has a mouth can talk. I respect his opinion and I'm ready to fight Shogun or any other challenger UFC decides, but I would like to say that this fight was not judged by myself, my father or Anderson Silva, this fight was judged by professionals, so I'm pretty much comfortable with the result.
> 
> It's time to celebrate the win and relax from the hard training routine. After that I will check what happened to my hand (it's hurt), if it needs some surgery, then analyze my mistakes in this fight carefully with my family to restart my training routine. No matter who is my next opponent, I'll give some rest to my mind and body and return 100 percent to the training to get ready for my next challenge. If it's Shogun again, I'll study his game and make a different strategy to please the fans with a better fight.


Jesus even Machida's using that bullshit excuse. Yeah, the crowd booed you after the decision and cheered Shogun because of the damn commentators. Fightmetric says you lost 49-47 and it's the electrician from _NewsRadio_'s fault.

I'm gonna chalk this up to Machida being a very proud fighter and not the cocky, excuse-spewing fool that I hear when I read this. He was really classy after the fight, so I'm gonna choose to believe that he's not silly enough to believe the "commentators were out to get me" garbage.

For the record, I had it 48-47 for Rua under standard scoring the first watch and 49-46 Rua upon a second viewing. I felt I gave Machida too much credit when I first watched it, but no matter what, I believe Shogun won. I'm glad Dana's doing an immediate rematch.



Speaking of Dana White...


----------



## SteveMania

WillTheBloody said:


> Jesus even Machida's using that bullshit excuse. Yeah, the crowd booed you after the decision and cheered Shogun because of the damn commentators. Fightmetric says you lost 49-47 and it's the electrician from _NewsRadio_'s fault.



It's not an excuse, it's a fact. If you watched the fight having heard the overemphasized banter from Rogan that almost made the ad-nauseam of Chuck/Belfort come off like a formality you'd take note of in an eventual commentating for dummies guide, you'd know that Rogan was entrenched on Shogun's cock and had an orgasm every time he grazed Machida's thigh.

With that said, I thought the appropriate outcome for an otherwise competitive fight throughout 25 minutes would have gone to Shogun and while I was disappointed about the result, people should take solace in how technical the fight was (rivaling contemporary boxing matches of the highest order) where both displayed excellent footwork, head movement, awesome feints on both ends and that there will be a rematch; rather than condemning the judges because they all saw the fight 48-47 for Machida instead of Shogun, with the third frame being the swing round of the fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Koscheck vs Johnson?

I think Koscheck is going to stand, and try to bang with Johnson. Either by choice, or force...as we're not sure if Koscheck will be able to takedown Johnson. Has anyone tried to takedown Johnson yet? I cannot recall. 

Anyway...Johnson by KO. Koscheck is taking a nap.


----------



## SteveMania

If Kos elects to stand and trade, which we've come to expect from him lately, there's always a risk that he'll get cleaned inside out with one of Rumble's power hands. On the inverse, we aren't far removed from when Kevin Burns of all people made it fairly competitive exchanging with Rumble and I'd venture to say Koscheck hits considerably harder than Burns, with a small technical gap between the two. This is a toss up for me, but I'm going with Koscheck here based on experience, having a durable enough chin, great recovery, and the ability to dictate where the fight takes place.


----------



## Myers

I think they saved the ppv making this the co-main event. It allows Kos and more importantly Johnson receive a high level of exposure. Tito/Griffin II will have enough hype to bring in a healthy amount of buys, and Kos/Rumble fight has potential to be a very entertaining fight with the winner most likely getting a number one contender match.


----------



## Mikey Damage

SteveMania said:


> If Kos elects to stand and trade, which we've come to expect from him lately, there's always a risk that he'll get cleaned inside out with one of Rumble's power hands. On the inverse, we aren't far removed from when Kevin Burns of all people made it fairly competitive exchanging with Rumble and I'd venture to say Koscheck hits considerably harder than Burns, with a small technical gap between the two. This is a toss up for me, but I'm going with Koscheck here based on experience, having a durable enough chin, great recovery, and the ability to dictate where the fight takes place.


We really haven't seen Kos the wrestler since UFC 74. Seems like since GSP stuffed every shot, he doesn't shoot with as much urgency. I'm sure that's part of his evolving skills, which now allows him to stand up and trade punches. But I can't help to wonder if his failure vs GSP has effected his confidence for his wrestling. Pretty silly if it has. As we've all seen, GSP is arguably the best MMA wrestler in the world.


----------



## SteveMania

Mikey Damage said:


> We really haven't seen Kos the wrestler since UFC 74. Seems like since GSP stuffed every shot, he doesn't shoot with as much urgency. I'm sure that's part of his evolving skills, which now allows him to stand up and trade punches. But I can't help to wonder if his failure vs GSP has effected his confidence for his wrestling. Pretty silly if it has. As we've all seen, GSP is arguably the best MMA wrestler in the world.



The only fight where he employed some 'rasslin since the GSP loss was against Lytle, but I don't think it's a lack of confidence with him. His hands, footwork and correct use of timing have all matured in the last couple of years and as of late he has adopted more skills on his feet, where instead of using his wrestling offensively he's using it defensively (like Chuck has for so many years) to throw some hands and knock fools left and right.

Thing is, Rumble hits like a mule kicks for a WW and all it takes is one right hand with some sting behind it to clean Koscheck's clock. No matter how dominant Kos may be in the exchanges, he'll always run the risk of getting cracked and possibly laid out in short order.


----------



## Mikey Damage

What's the adage? Once you've been cracked once, they become more frequent? 

Paulo Thiago hit that chin pretty hard. Has Kos been cracked? Guess we'll find out at 106. Can't wait.


----------



## SteveMania

It's an accumulative effect that stems from fighter mileage and how wear and tear begins to interfere, like the man sized beating Ben Rothwell took Saturday night isn't good for the longevity of his career.

A guy like Chuck Liddell, who is synonymous for keeping his hands down by his waist, was able to absorb shots from hell back in the day (I remember he ate a flush knee from Pele, fell on his ass and jumped right back up a nanosecond later) can't respond the same nowadays because of age, all of the punishment he endured through rigorous training, coupled with living a hard lifestyle, have caught up with him. His timing, speed and reflexes have all dropped off considerably and his at one point durable chin has softened as well.

Fighter mileage is indicative of how many wars, ruthless training sessions and years put into fighting professionally. It has very little to do with changing strategies and altering gameplans, and almost everything to do with the relative wear and tear of competing professionally for nearly two decades.

Look at Mirko for instance. He can no longer do the things he did years ago because his speed, reflexes, movement and timing have all diminished and in MMA one second can be the difference between a knockout and a recovery. The reason Randy Couture made a successful transition from wrestling into MMA at 33 years of age is mainly because he had limited fight experience prior to making the jump. Physically he wasn't anywhere near as shopworn as a 33 year old Cro Cop was and he was able to successfully acclimate his wrestling and also develop as a fighter well into his late 30s.

It's obvious that Cro Cop can longer dominate at the highest echelon because his fighter mileage has surpassed that of most 35 year olds. The same can be said of Chuck, Wand, Nog, Hughes and Randy.

Wand never had much in the way of technical striking but he made up for it with incredible handspeed that is completely gone now. You see the big loopy hooks today and wonder how in the hell that was ever effective but when they were coming in at 300 mph they were one hell of a tactic. Wand also never had a stellar chin but he made up for it by having insane recovery time that is also, sadly, gone.

Hughes never had a striking game which left him with exceptional wrestling and an above average ground game, and now that he lacks the explosiveness to utilize those wrestling skills and really work a vicious GnP from inside the guard like he used to, he's lost. He doesn't have enough of a varied game to reinvent himself so if what are now B-level wrestling and grappling skills aren't enough to win the fight, he's done. It's a shame too, because like Chuck he's considered an outdated relic with a style that no longer works when the truth is, big takedowns and vicious pounding on the ground, Lesnar style, still works, Hughes just isn't the same as he was ten years ago.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Thiago Alves is out of 107. 

Damn. Alves/Fitch II was a good anticipated fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Batman is out of his fight with Edgar, probably a good thing for him 

No word yet on a replacement, but one is expected to be announced soon.


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Batman is out of his fight with Edgar, probably a good thing for him
> 
> No word yet on a replacement, but one is expected to be announced soon.


Matt Veach has been promoted from the undercard to face Edgar. Sucks for Frankie.


----------



## Myers

Ed Soares, Anderson Silva's manager said he won't be able to fight by January. I think the best thing now is to have Nate/Vitor at 108 and then maybe give Henderson the rematch first if they can come to an agreement. 

I also heard that GSP is expected to make his return in February to face the winner of Swick/Hardy


----------



## Blasko

Lot of card changes. 

Most be something in the water.


----------



## McQueen

I'd rather see Nate/Vitor than Silva/Vitor anyways. Especially since who knows how Vitor will handle the cut for the first time.


----------



## Foxy182

MMAJunkie are saying that Kimbo Slice Vs Houston Alexander is going to happen at TUF 10 Final at a Catchweight of 215 pounds so expect brutal KO


----------



## MITB

I'd take Nate to deal with Vitor.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Todd Duffee is out of his fight at 107, which im gutted about.


----------



## T-C

Way too many injuries are making Joe Silva earn his money at the moment.


----------



## SteveMania

Out of all the recent fight postponements/cancellations, I'm most disappointed that we won't get Alves/Fitch II, at least in the meantime.

I think Fitch would have gotten worked hard considering he isn't half the wrestler GSP is and can't replicate the striking to make it anything but an Alves blowout. Despite that I still wanted to see it mainly because Alves and Fitch are widely regarded as two and three respectively and it would leave room for another aspiring contender who hasn't already been decimated by GSP to fill the void.


----------



## T3H~L3X

You'd think with all the injuries and what not as of late some of these guys would lighten up in training sessions.. I'd have to say this year has had the most fights canceled due to injury.


----------



## Myers

Nogueira/Velasquez looks to be in the works for UFC 108, let's see if cain can beat someone with an amazing guard and superior ground skill.


----------



## bruteshot74

I really like that fight actually. Will keep Big Nog busy while he awaits the result of Carwin vs. Lesnar and is a big enough fight where it will still be a big win for him. Cain basically has nothing to loose. A loss means he lost to a former UFC and Pride Heavyweight Champ and one of the best heavyweights in the world and ever. Really will not set him back at all in that right. A win is huge and propels him right to the top by having a victory over everything I just said.

I really like the match up personally.


----------



## SteveMania

As much as I love Nog and will heavily root for him come fight night, I don't see him winning this. Cain is still a relative neophyte, but there aren't many nuances for where they are in their respective careers. Nog has dropped off considerably while Cain has relished off of the right treatment and unless he's a poached salmon in thwarting submissions, he should more than hold his own anywhere the fight takes place.


----------



## randy skalba

I doubt the winner of swick and hardy will be able to fight by Feb, With the type of fighters those 2 guys are there's a good chance both of them will be beat up pretty bad and get lenghty medical suspensions.


----------



## -Mystery-

There's a report saying Lesnar's recovery from mono isn't going as fast as hoped and it doesn't appear as if he'll be fighting at 108.


----------



## MITB

Shame about Lesnar, probably have that fight at UFC 111 now I'd guess.

Strong rumours that it's gonna be Cro Cop/Rothwell at 110 in Sydney, Australia. Suprising to see Cro Cop fighting again after the way the dos Santos fight ended.


----------



## SteveMania

I think that Rothwell may be too fast for him at this point and that's truly a sad day for MMA. I'd much rather see Mirko fight Herring again because I think Herring is equally shot and didn't stand a chance even when he was in his own prime.


----------



## Myers

Watched the strikeforce weigh-ins, Rodgers looks like a monster compared Fedor. I have this feeling we might see an upset tomorrow, which is a shame if it happens.

I have always been a fan of Mayhem ever since he fought GSP. As much as I would like to see him win, I don't see him getting past shields.

I don't know why the Mousasi fight isn't for the title, it's not like they have deep roster there at strikeforce and there is a definite #1 contender.


----------



## SteveMania

Rogers has one chance and that's a slight puncher's chance. I can't imagine why anyone would think that he has a good shot considering he has one weapon, striking, and he's not that good at it. Much better technical strikers with just as much power have tried and failed, so a guy that punches from the waist doesn't strike me as someone with anything other than a remote chance.

Now, before anyone labels me a Fedor nuthugger let me clarify that there are several fighters that I would give a good chance to beat Fedor. Brett Rogers just isn't one of them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Brett Rogers is still on his feet after 15 seconds, I'll be shocked.

I really don't see Fedor even toying with Roger's KO power. Straight to the ground. Straight to the submission.


----------



## Blasko

Mikey Damage said:


> I really don't see Fedor even toying with Roger's KO power. Straight to the ground. Straight to the submission.


 Exactly what he's been doing for a while now.

First round sub for Fedor.


----------



## -Mystery-

I got a gut feeling Fedor's going down, but that's just me. 

Kind of pissed I'm gonna miss the show too because of work. Hopefully I can catch some of it during my breaks.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I'm gonna DVR it and watch it when I get home


----------



## SteveMania

Barring a huge blunder by Fedor and a haymaker from hell from Rogers, this fight should be incredibly easy to call. Fedor stands in front of Rogers twirling his lead hand, finally lunges forward with a hook or two, if Rogers is still standing Fedor clinches and throws him, launches some thunder punches from the guard, and if Brett manages to stay conscious Fedor grabs whatever he leaves hanging out there (presumably an arm) and it's a wrap.

Let's recap what Brett Rogers has done so far in his short career. He's beaten a bunch of guys rocking wife beaters at the local titty bar and stopped a fragile AA after missing the first five 'hooks' he windmilled. There's nothing to indicate that he has a well-rounded skillset. He trains with Team Bison of which Sammy Morgan is the only known fighter, and he doesn't appear to have otherworldly athleticism. Hell his stand-up, the only thing we know that he's halfway good at, isn't even that good so while I concede that he could surprise me as he builds his game, I'm not expecting much of anything from him. Not to mention his only weapon, power, isn't all that impressive and certainly not as big a factor as his most ardent fanboys profess.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I see Fedor winning today. I guess I will only be checking out the main fight, as I've also got to watch the MLS Playoff's.

Love the fact that its on CBS, and won't have to be streamed online.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Man not long now, it's 2AM GMT right? I love watching Fedor fight! I'm so pumped for Shields/Mayhem too.

P.S also am I the only one who really misses Affliciton? 

YEAH! I love MMA 

Roll on 105 I gots great seats.


----------



## randy skalba

Man i hope Fedor gets knocked out lol


----------



## Mikey Damage

decent fight thus far from Silva/Werdum. Silva has popped Werdum with some good shots. Credit to Werdum's chin. Also credit to Dos Santos' power to KO Werdum.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pretty good first fight. I agree that Werdum wins. He looked weaker in the first round, but came back strong.


----------



## Mikey Damage

this fight should be for the title.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Soko is doing very well so far imo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Some heavy shots from Mousasi there at the end. I concur, Soko looked like a fish out of water. Another good fight.


----------



## Blasko

Soko.


----------



## Mikey Damage

the rumors are true. Cung Le is back in December. Good for him.


----------



## Blasko

Hope Mayhem gets knocked out in seconds.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

lol wtf, best entrance ever :lmao

Just for this I hope he gets fucked up tonight


----------



## Blasko

Mayhem reminds me of the bully that talks so much shit but gets his ass kicked during a real fight. 

His KO that GSP gave him still a personal favorite.


----------



## Mikey Damage

never saw the miller vs gsp fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Mikey Damage said:


> never saw the miller vs gsp fight.


Me neither...

Love the entrance, this fight is pretty good.  I hope Miller gets the W he's the type of champ Strikeforce needs to garner some more momentum imo.


----------



## Blasko

Miller gets take to the ground.
GSP gets up.
Miller, no joke KIPS UP.
GSP kicks him right in the head before he can even get up.
KO; Miller looks like a fucking tool.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Miller gets take to the ground.
> GSP gets up.
> Miller, no joke KIPS UP.
> GSP kicks him right in the head before he can even get up.
> KO; Miller looks like a fucking tool.


Sounds awesome, I gotta see this fight.


----------



## Blasko

Greaaaat ending of round 3.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:lmao

Has to suck for Mayhem. Props to Shields for hanging on during the choke.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WOW, this is great!

lol "leg ride" does Shamrock make this up? HAHA


----------



## Mikey Damage

I can't stand Shields. He belongs at welterweight, as well.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

48 47 shields for me.

Man I liked that fight but it was frustrating towards the end. Shields wants to be a poor man's GSP I think.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Main event time! I have never seen Fedor fight, but heard great things about him. I know a lot of people that want to see him get KO'ed tonight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Rockhead said:


> Main event time! I have never seen Fedor fight, but heard great things about him. I know a lot of people that want to see him get KO'ed tonight.


You've never seen Fedor fight? My friend your missing out!

Look him up on mmalinker dot com. 

He won't but I still hope he gets KO'd for being impossible with the UFC.

Here we go!!!!  

(P.S excuse me if I talk shite, being from the UK I stay up late to watch all this and I get drunk waiting for it lol)


----------



## Blasko

KILLER HOOK BY FEDOR.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

OMG explosive first round. Fedor with a fucked up nose, but I see him winning.


----------



## Blasko

WAR FEDOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

One hell of a punch and its over!!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

He's a cyborg...a robot or a cyborg...


----------



## Mikey Damage

great fight.

Rogers looked A LOT better than I expected. His ground game was serviceable. Now that he's training full-time, I think he has a future.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Great event imo, can Strikeforce keep it up? I hope so but I doubt it unless this Dream/Strikeforce title merger comes off.


----------



## McQueen

I rather enjoyed that whole event, moreso than I was expecting. Fedor vs Rogers was a pretty good fight, really though Rogers had him with his GnP for a second there.


----------



## Blasko

I was freaking out during the GnP. 

I thought that Fedor's reign was over.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Good night of acion, good night all  Strikeforce has made me smile.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rogers landed some serious shots while he was in Fedor's guard. I couldn't believe that Fedor took them with his busted nose.


----------



## SteveMania

I didn't take into account that Rogers could have won by cut given Fedor's notorious paper thin skin. With that said, I was impressively amazed with Rogers' performance, especially where he thrived in the clinch and was far more sterling than I expected in defeat. The fact that he bloodied Fedor up, showed some wherewithal on the ground and made it at least somewhat competitive overall is a moral victory for him and appropriately leaves room for a rematch down the road.

On the technical front Rogers didn't show much movement on the ground, but so long as he develops some decent grappling chops he should improve with time.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Not a bad performance for a fighter who didn't start training full-time until this fight camp.


----------



## HBKBretHart

Overall I enjoyed the show. The Werdum/Silva fight I though could of gone either way. Silva I thought won the first round the 2nd round was a toss up and Wedum won the 3rd round. The Mousasi/Sokodjuo fight was another good fight. The Shield/Miller fight was a good fight. Shield took him down multiple times during the fight. If the 3rd round was maybe 10 seconds longer we would have a new champion. Over all I had the fight 4 rounds to 1 in favor of Shields. The main event was also anther good fight with Fedor. Fedor got cut early in the fight. When rogers got in the gnp I didn't think it was going to be over since Fedor can take some shots. His fight against Fujita Fedor took a right hand the wobbled him and that shot was big. Fedor knocking rogers out was what I thought would happen. That shot Fedor gave him was big and I heard it on the TV.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

strike force put on a very quality show tonight. i enjoyed every match. it was nice to see Silva again, all the fighters delivered, there was lots of excitement. shields/miller was an awesome fight shields is a great fighter, but he has to improve his standup game drastically he has like zero punch power. it won't matter much longer anyways though, Le is coming back and hes going to destroy shields and take back the belt that's rightfully his!
the main event was awesome! Rogers was game, and landed some viscous shots on Fedor, but in the end we saw exactly why Fedor is the most deadly man in MMA. that was the sickest punh i have ever saw! not going to lie i thought Fedor was going to catch rogers slipping and end it via sub, but hey he he caught him slipping and almost knocked his jaw off with a lunging hook, so i guess it ended even better than what i expected. anyone know whats next for the Russian mauler


----------



## -Mystery-

Werdum/Fedor seems to be the next fight for Fedor according to Coker. I couldn't be more uninterested, but I guess that's what happens when you don't have anyone interesting for Fedor to fight. Somebody needs to get Overeem off the juice so he can start fighting in the States again.


----------



## thepunisherkills

-Mystery- said:


> Werdum/Fedor seems to be the next fight for Fedor according to Coker. I couldn't be more uninterested, but I guess that's what happens when you don't have anyone interesting for Fedor to fight. Somebody needs to get Overeem off the juice so he can start fighting in the States again.


Payback for Aleksander losing to Fabricio in 06. Fabricio does have wins against Alistair, Gonzaga (2x), and Brandon Vera. I still see Fedor winning by a long shot.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

yeah Fedor will dominate! i wish there were some better competition for him out there, but the guy is so well rounded that it makes it hard.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

There's loads of competition, just the majority if it is in the UFC. In strikeforce he has, Werdum and Overeem as worthy opponents and you never know who may emerge in the meantime - Lashley perhaps? I don't know much about DREAM but do they have a HW division? Because their potential talent swap with Strikeforce may stirr the pot a bit.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

idk, i think Fedor is a lot beter than Cheick, cain, mir, noguiera all of those guys, Brock's strength could give him a problem, but he could most likely sub Brock rather easily


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> *Le and Smith will headline the recently announced Dec. 19 event, "Strikeforce: Evolution" at HP Pavilion in San Jose, Calif.
> 
> The fight card for "Strikeforce: Evolution" currently includes:
> Cung Le vs. Scott Smith
> Matt Lindland vs. Ronald "Jacare" Souza
> Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal vs. TBA
> Robbie Lawler vs. TBA*


Strikeforce are stepping up, I like it. But they're gonna need PPV to move to the next level surely, I can't see them making much money from these free TV events.


----------



## SteveMania

Brock has only cut his teeth in the grappling department for three years. Make no mistake about it, I'd give him the best shot of anyone out there when it comes to derailing Fedor, but I'd much rather see Brock get more ring time and fights before he agrees to meet the Gene LeBell of MMA.

I don't see how anyone would be interested in watching Fedor fight Werdum. Not only does Werdum have no hope of taking Fedor down, he hasn't improved enough on the feet to win there, and it's almost guaranteed to end up looking like a carbon copy of Fedor/Nog 1 but without the protracted beating. I mean, obviously he's a more interesting match-up than Abongo, Murphy, Puder, and company but it's really not an intriguing fight at all. With more experience and time to develop, though, Roger Gracie would make for an interesting fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Roger Gracie is immense but he doesn't have enough fights yet imo.


----------



## El Conquistador

I was impressed with Strikeforce. It was my first time getting exposure to the product and I'll just say it was a nice alternative to the UFC. I like it more than I did Affliction's company but I don't necessarily know if that's a fair comparison.


----------



## randy skalba

Ufc should be worried.
I enjoyed last nights free event more then any UFC PPV i'v watched and alot of the guys i watched were new names to me except for the x ufc roster obviously
Thats the first time i'v actually tuned in and watched strikeforce and i was more hen impressed.
Hopefully this lights a fire under Ufc's ass and they start to give us a better bang for the buck.
I know im getting sick of paying 50$ to watch ppv's that most the time have 1 good match on the card.


----------



## Myers

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Miller gets take to the ground.
> GSP gets up.
> Miller, no joke KIPS UP.
> GSP kicks him right in the head before he can even get up.
> KO; Miller looks like a fucking tool.


I agree about the tool part but the fight went to decision, he didn't get knocked out.

Fedor /Werdum is not interesting at all, I wouldn't even consider that a main event fight. It should be considered a "special attraction" match like the mousasi fight. Fedor would easily win by "spectacular TKO" or "incredible submission" or whatever they like to call it. in strikeforce. Overall a very good show for strikeforce, I was glad to see gegard and fedor get some national exposure here in the states.


----------



## Blasko

My bad. I only saw a Street Fighter like montage of the fight and it ended with that kip up. 










Nasty, mirit?


----------



## thepunisherkills

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Strikeforce are stepping up, I like it. But they're gonna need PPV to move to the next level surely, I can't see them making much money from these free TV events.


I wonder who they will fetch to King Mo???


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

thepunisherkills said:


> I wonder who they will fetch to King Mo???


Well I saw an interview earlier and he sadi he thinks he easily has the tools to beat Fedor!

lol I'm not sure about that, but it'd be an interesting fight that's for sure!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M07Ue-4LR1I

Here it is.


----------



## McQueen

I thought King Mo was a LHW?

I'm probably wrong though.


----------



## SteveMania

randy skalba said:


> Ufc should be worried.
> I enjoyed last nights free event more then any UFC PPV i'v watched and alot of the guys i watched were new names to me except for the x ufc roster obviously
> Thats the first time i'v actually tuned in and watched strikeforce and i was more hen impressed.
> Hopefully this lights a fire under Ufc's ass and they start to give us a better bang for the buck.
> I know im getting sick of paying 50$ to watch ppv's that most the time have 1 good match on the card.




This post is amusing in a small quantity.

For some reason most basement-dwelling cretins can't appreciate MMA on the front, but actually need to make things akin to pro 'rasslin by making organizations more prominent than the actual fighters and fights alike.

The UFC isn't in trouble and so long as Strikeforce doesn't sink too much coin into their recent acquisitions, they won't be in the red either.

Regarding King Mo, I believe he walks around at about 215-220 tops, but he's more than capable of dropping to MW where I believe he belongs.


----------



## Blasko

Strikeforce is still under the radar, tbh. 

LORD Dana has nothing to worry about.


----------



## randy skalba

Yea i just checked the tv Rating and it was a disapointment.
Only did 3.79 million views which i think is like a 2.8?
It was murdered by college football, Cops, Law and order ,america's most wanted, And a few other shows lol
U wanna know whats crazy?
Law and order did a 6.9!


----------



## McQueen

Law and Order is a great show to be fair.

And you have to admit grown men beating the shit out of each other or grappling isn't exactly the normal persons cup of tea.

Anyone know how the Strikeforce ratings were compared to the UFC counter programming on UFC? I had the intention to watch UFC Main Events for Couture/Big Nog (saw everything else already) but I ended up being pretty engrossed in the Strikeforce show and barely saw that fight.


----------



## randy skalba

Compared to other EXC shows on CBS, this broadcast did worse than the Kimbo fights but better than the July 2008 showing. While the rating for UFC’s “Main Events” special is not yet out for comparison, this broadcast also did worse than the Kimbo vs. Roy Nelson episode of “The Ultimate Fighter” on Spike TV (not even including the spike for the actual fight).

One particularly noteworthy concern is the difference between the Strikeforce on CBS audience and the typical UFC fight audience. Though the show did win in adults 18-49, notably topping ABC’s college football broadcast, its audience skewed older than most UFC airings. While that would imply that some of the males 18-34 were consumed with the UFC special on Spike TV, it also suggests that Strikeforce, especially without a drawing card like a Kimbo, is drawing from curious viewers–older individuals watching CBS at the time anyway or casual boxing and fight fans who are interested in a live fight–rather from target mixed martial arts fans sold on the viability and interest of the Strikeforce brand.

Source Headlineplanet.com

Im guessing we wont know how Ufc did untill Tuesday when neilsen release's the weeks results


----------



## McQueen

KIMBO has more hype in the US than Fedor and certainly more than fairly unknown Brett Rogers. And hype = draws.


----------



## randy skalba

Yea im sure CBS is gonna be pissed about these ratings, All there competiton such as ABC NBC FOX murdered them last night .


----------



## Rush

Pretty sure they won't mind. Strikeforce is still growing as a promotion. They're slowly developing fighters to be stars. Take Fedor and Mousasi for example, although they are great fighters the average fan/ufc mark mightn't know who they are. If people are tuning in to watch them and see them put on great fights then their profile will grow leading to more ratings the next time they fight.

You can't draw comparisions to the UFC just yet, their fighters for the most part aren't as well known and it gets less mainstream media coverage.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The viewers might not have been that high, but I am sure many people have taken notice to Strikeforce. I must say as a fan of UFC, yesterdays event got me into Strikeforce. Still a growing company, that will never reach UFC's height but can still grow to be pretty good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

randy skalba said:


> Ufc should be worried.
> I enjoyed last nights free event more then any UFC PPV i'v watched and alot of the guys i watched were new names to me except for the x ufc roster obviously
> Thats the first time i'v actually tuned in and watched strikeforce and i was more hen impressed.
> Hopefully this lights a fire under Ufc's ass and they start to give us a better bang for the buck.
> I know im getting sick of paying 50$ to watch ppv's that most the time have 1 good match on the card.


:blankstare:

The show, outside of Fedor/Rogers, was underwhelming, and not too invigorating.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Mikey Damage said:


> :blankstare:
> 
> The show, outside of Fedor/Rogers, was underwhelming, and not too invigorating.


I have to disagree fella, I loved the show.


----------



## bruteshot74

randy skalba said:


> Ufc should be worried.
> I enjoyed last nights free event more then any UFC PPV i'v watched and alot of the guys i watched were new names to me except for the x ufc roster obviously
> Thats the first time i'v actually tuned in and watched strikeforce and i was more hen impressed.
> Hopefully this lights a fire under Ufc's ass and they start to give us a better bang for the buck.
> I know im getting sick of paying 50$ to watch ppv's that most the time have 1 good match on the card.


Pretty laughable post here.

I could name tons of reasons why but the first would be calling the fights "matches".

Strikeforce was doing well for themselves when they were not trying to compete with the UFC and were turning a good profit running shows in San Jose. They are going down the same road that Elite-XC and Affliction did. Might take a bit longer but will just be a matter of time. I did enjoy the Fedor & Mousassi fights last night though, not going to lie because I really like both guys, but who doesn't at the moment.


----------



## SteveMania

randy skalba said:


> Yea im sure CBS is gonna be pissed about these ratings, All there competiton such as ABC NBC FOX murdered them last night .



Doubtful.

MMA is still a new fad on a mainstream network. They should pull a decent 4.0 unless the ratings tanked something fierce after 11pm. The problem with promoting Fedor before last night was that they didn't have any actual fight footage to their disposal (the UFC paid a ridiculous amount for the Pride video library, which was really the only thing they got out of the Pride deal).

Since Affliction brokered a deal to get their T-shirts back into the Octagon after Affliction 3 imploded, part of their new deal with the UFC is that Zuffa now owns the Affliction Entertainment fight library. M-1 Global has rights to Fedor's fight footage, except it can't be shown in North America which was the main problem for Strikeforce. And I don't think your average Joe Sixpack fan would really appreciate Rings footage.


----------



## AKM-95

SteveMania said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> MMA is still a new fad on a mainstream network. They should pull a decent 4.0 unless the ratings tanked something fierce after 11pm. The problem with promoting Fedor before last night was that they didn't have any actual fight footage to their disposal (the UFC paid a ridiculous amount for the Pride video library, which was really the only thing they got out of the Pride deal).
> 
> Since Affliction brokered a deal to get their T-shirts back into the Octagon after Affliction 3 imploded, part of their new deal with the UFC is that Zuffa now owns the Affliction Entertainment fight library. M-1 Global has rights to Fedor's fight footage, except it can't be shown in North America which was the main problem for Strikeforce. And I don't think your average Joe Sixpack fan would really appreciate Rings footage.


This, does CBS even have original programming besides 48-hrs that air on Saturdays any way? There probably happy to have a different demographic of people to watch their sat-night programming. 

I actually enjoyed last night show. However I thought they should of did a better job of introducing the Strike force brand and some of their fighters to the audience. 

Does any one know when King Mo debut for strike-force is? I'm thinking it might be on show time's ShowMMA but I don't know.


----------



## bruteshot74

AKM-95 said:


> This, does CBS even have original programming besides 48-hrs that air on Saturdays any way? There probably happy to have a different demographic of people to watch their sat-night programming.
> 
> I actually enjoyed last night show. However I thought they should of did a better job of introducing the Strike force brand and some of their fighters to the audience.
> 
> Does any one know when King Mo debut for strike-force is? I'm thinking it might be on show time's ShowMMA but I don't know.


KING MO

He is debuting with Strikeforce on the Dec. 19 Evolution card. Lineup for that card so far is below.

* Cung Le vs. Scott Smith
* Matt Lindland vs. Ronald "Jacare" Souza
* Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal vs. TBA
* Robbie Lawler vs. TBA

From the rumors I have heard, it sounded like KING MO's opponent could be Kevin Randleman. He just lost again in Sengoku so who knows.


----------



## Myers

My problem with strikeforce is that there isn't really a definitive champion in there divisions at the moment besides Mousasi. Overeem hasn't defended the title in two years and doesn't have any interest in fighting in america. Cung Le goes off to do terrible movies and vacates his title instead of defending it, but now he returns so he will probably be next in line. I don't know who the welterweight champion if there is one, they should award it to Nick Diaz and he can fight more cans. They have two lightweight champions and still haven't set a fight yet. Mousasi will dominate his division because it is so shallow and he is an elite fighter who will probably run through everyone, only maybe MO could give him trouble but I doubt it. Let's not forget Cyborg and her dominance in the women's division too. 

I wouldn't be surprised if we see Rodgers beat Bigfoot or another HW and Fedor dominate Werdum and they will set up a rematch within a year for the Strikeforce HW title because Overeem will vacates his belt instead of fighting in the U.S. The only other HW I can think of is AA but do we want to see him fight rodgers or fedor again?


----------



## Mikey Damage

i'm about to watch the UFC main event special, which is good..because I've only seen the fights on MMA Core. Nice bump in quality.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Apparently Strikeforce have signed Marius Zaramowski: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p-J0_EYoyk


----------



## bruteshot74

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Apparently Strikeforce have signed Marius Zaramowski: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-p-J0_EYoyk


Old news, was first reported several weeks back.

Not much for him in Strikeforce but will be good to see him in the States, maybe can kick Jake Shield's head off. The guy is so exciting and his head kicks are like the ones Cro Cop was throwing in his prime.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

bruteshot74 said:


> Old news, was first reported several weeks back.
> 
> Not much for him in Strikeforce but will be good to see him in the States, maybe can kick Jake Shield's head off. The guy is so exciting and* his head kicks are like the ones Cro Cop was throwing in his prime.*


Now I really want to see him!

Shileds is the middleweght champ but in that video he seemed like he wanted to drop down to WW again. lol and claiming Cung Le was scared to fight him. Great stuff.


----------



## bruteshot74

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Now I really want to see him!


Watch his last three fights in DREAM. All three were finished via head kick.


----------



## McQueen

I'd only be interested in seeing Cung Le fight if it were the same guy from Bloodsport, but alas it is not.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> Former Ultimate Fighters Stephan Bonnar (11-6) and Krzysztof Soszynski (18-9-1) are reportedly considering a light heavyweight showdown at UFC 110, tentatively scheduled for the Acer Arena in Sydney, Australia, on Feb. 21 according to MMAWeekly.
> 
> Bonnar has dropped two straight inside the Octagon after returning from a catastrophic knee injury he suffered while training for a big fight against Matt Hamill in April 2008.
> 
> Because that injury came on the heels of a steroids suspension, “The American Psycho” was out of action for nearly a year and a half. He returned at UFC 94: “St. Pierre vs. Penn 2″ but the long layoff and a very gifted opponent, Jon Jones, ended any chance of a successful return last January.
> 
> He got a second chance to right the ship at UFC 100 this past July, but was once again stymied by the wrestling efforts of MMA elder statesman Mark “The Hammer” Coleman.
> 
> While Bonnar’s contributions to the sport before, during and after his run on The Ultimate Fighter will probably keep him from being unemployed anytime soon, dropping three straight could be a major blow to his marketability as a fighter.
> 
> And Soszynski doesn’t want to be the guy who propels him back into the limelight


Sweet, I don't care if I'm the only one who cares  I'm glad he's coming back and I can see him beating Soszynski.


----------



## McQueen

I can see him losing. AGAIN. I hope the polish experiment finishes him off with a Kimura.

Has Bonner even done anything relevant since the TUF 1 finale? Didn't think so.


----------



## SteveMania

Bonnar's one of those guys that just never improved since the show. He can't punch his way out of a wet paper sack and his BJJ, while good, is the only weapon he has.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Krzysztof should win so long as he stops SMILING AND HIGH-FIVING HIS FUCKING OPPONENT.

Seriously, against Brandon Vera he looked like he wanted to have a fucking picnic with him instead of fight. In the paraphrased immortal words of Patches O'Houlihan, "If you want [an MMA] victory, you have to grab it by its haunches and you gotta hump it into submission!"


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

You watch! He'll prove you all wrong  Where is he even training now? Extreme Coutoure or Sityodtong?

*EDIT*

Just read this in an article regaurding Fedor's next fight.



> He said one possible option is a four-man tournament, which would include Strikeforce champion Alistair Overeem, with the two winners then squaring off for the championship.


So Fedor Vs Wedrum and Overeem Vs ??? 

Rogers maybe?


----------



## SteveMania

I really think Fedor/Werdum is a waste of time and not even worth a future addendum. That isn't a knock on Werdum or anything, it's just a nightmare match-up for him. Expect Fedor/Nog I without the pronounced beating because Werdum doesn't have a prayer to get the fight down, his striking has improved although it's still porous, he doesn't move off his back foot and doesn't seem to have a natural aptitude for throwing more than single strikes. Not to mention he keeps his hands too low and labors like hell. Fedor can keep it standing and win impressively or toss Vai Cavalo to the floor and obliterate him there.

To me Overeem is the most intriguing match-up outside of the UFC. I hope it happens even though it's obvious he doesn't care to fight stateside.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Agreed, I just whish he'd fight over here, I don't see what his problem is?

Perhaps we may get to see Fedor/Barnett in strikeforce if he gets the all clear, I was really looking forward to that fight.



McQueen said:


> I'd only be interested in seeing Cung Le fight if it were the same guy from Bloodsport, but alas it is not.


^ I just got who you ment, it's Chong Li lol! Great film!


----------



## thepunisherkills

Chrisp_Morg said:


> You watch! He'll prove you all wrong  Where is he even training now? Extreme Coutoure or Sityodtong?
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Just read this in an article regaurding Fedor's next fight.
> 
> 
> 
> So Fedor Vs Wedrum and Overeem Vs ???
> 
> Rogers maybe?


Maybe HERSCHEL WALKER 

SF needs a stronger HW division. Just looked at their roster and I dont want to see the same fights over and over again. So yeah, youre picks sound good to me with Fedor vs Overeem. Question is, what happens after Overeem if Fedor wins?? Guys from DREAM?


----------



## T-C

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Agreed, I just whish he'd fight over here, I don't see what his problem is?


have you seen the guy? He would piss hotter than Jessica alba and mila kunis lying naked together on the sun.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

T-C said:


> have you seen the guy? He would piss hotter than Jessica alba and mila kunis lying naked together on the sun.


Yeah but surely you'd think "Hmm I got a fight in USA where they piss test" and stay off of the juice for a couple of months before the fight?

Or you chance it like Barnett  

Plus Lashley, Puder, Roger Gracie and Alexandre Ribeiro are all potential prospects - if the latter 2 wish to fight at heavyweight that is.


----------



## -Mystery-

Problem is guys get hooked to the shit and don't want to bother staying clean for a few months. Overeem probably figures he's making good enough money in Japan where he can keep juicing and doesn't want to bother getting off the juice for one fight.


----------



## SteveMania

I agree that he's probably using, but it's more than plausible to put on 25 pounds in a year. Overeem passed a whiz quiz when he won the Strikeforce belt at 224 pounds, and he weighs 250ish now. He was always a massive 205er back when he fought at LHW, which explained why he burnt out quicker than Travis Lutter.


----------



## Myers

It looks like Marquardt/Sonnen is in the works for UFC 110


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ Uch, why can't the UFC just put Anderson in the LHW division now and have a mini tourney for the MW belt or something?

Silva has so much more interesting fights at 205 and all this faffing arond is hurting the middleweight division in my opinion.


----------



## SteveMania

I think Marquardt/Sonnen plays out a lot closer than how the match-up appears on paper.

Sonnen can downright grapplefuck guys that want no part of his clinch and while it doesn't make for an exciting fight, it's more often than not the recipe for a brutally one-sided affair. Marquardt is obviously better everywhere except in the clinch and as we've seen Sonnen can get within latitude and handily control dudes left and right. I'll probably go with Nate by fight time, even though I firmly believe Sonnen is a live dog in this one.


----------



## Myers

Once again they are going to show the UFC prelims on spike before ufc 106, I really want to see Davis/Saunders.

Nog/Velasquez and Rashad/Thiago has officially been annouced has headliners of 108 with winners getting title shots. A little disappointing that there is no title fight for their big "year end" show, but should be a solid card.


----------



## McQueen

I'm actually really excited at the prospect of Nog/Cain. Maybe moreso than anything since UFC 100.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Yeah me too, the only figth I've seen little Nog have was against Bam Bam Dewees at Affliction. I can't wait to see what he's all about.


----------



## McQueen

Little Nog? I was under the imppression they were talking about Mintauro, then again pretty easy to mix two guys up who have nearly the exact same neame. Some parents need to be beaten.


----------



## SteveMania

'Little' Nog is fighting Luis Cane @ 106.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Once again they are going to show the UFC prelims on spike before ufc 106, I really want to see Davis/Saunders.
> 
> Nog/Velasquez and *Rashad/Thiago* has officially been annouced has headliners of 108 with *winners getting title shots.* A little disappointing that there is no title fight for their big "year end" show, but should be a solid card.


I'm assuming the title shot comes after Shogun gets his, correct?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ I'd imagine so.

On a side note, I feel that TUF has been softening me to Kimbo Slice. So I've just been watching Kimbo's backyard fights again to remind me why I hate that ***t. I hope Alexander smashes his block off 

I'm so pumped for Cane/Nog and... oh wait... I get to see Randy 

3 days 14 hours 50minutes and 7 seconds BOOM!

*edit* Im drunk sorry if this makes no sense.


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> I'm assuming the title shot comes after Shogun gets his, correct?


I don't think Shogun will get a immediate rematch. It's sets too much of a bad precedent for the future. If they do it this one time, they'll have to do it for a lot of close title fights.

Rampage is right about this. If he didn't get an immediate title shot after his fight vs Griffin, why should Shogun? Rampage/Griffin was a close fight. Maybe not as *close* as Shogun/Machida, but still close.

I, however, wouldn't have a problem with Shogun getting a tweener (like Jardine), and then getting a title shot.


----------



## McQueen

Jardine can't afford his inevitable 3rd loss in a row.


----------



## Myers

> First, it was Randy Couture. Now, it's Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Each time former PRIDE heavyweight champion Fedor Emelianenko (31-1) adds another win to his already impressive career total, fans from across the world call for the Russian to face the UFC's reigning king.
> 
> Emelianenko toppled the previously undefeated Brett Rogers at Saturday night's Strikeforce and M-1 Global co-promotion, "Fedor vs. Rogers," and those requests have already begun again. While the UFC's unwillingness to co-promote has proved an insurmountable roadblock in the past, M-1 Global USA vice president Jerry Millen has a simple solution: do it for free.
> 
> "If these guys in the UFC truly wanted to fight Fedor, they'd find a way," Millen recently told MMAjunkie.com Radio (www.mmajunkie.com/radio). "Come to his training camp. Come to Stary Oskol, and we'll do three, five-minute rounds in the ring or the cage. We'll do it for fun.
> 
> "If you really want to fight him for competition, and it's not about the money for the guys in the UFC, then tell Brock Lesnar to jump his ass on a plane, take a train, and come to Stary Oskol. If these guys really want to fight Fedor, then come to Stary Oskol and lets get it on there for no money."
> 
> UFC president Dana White has often been less-than-complimentary in regards to Emelianenko and Millen's partners at M-1 Global. Some critics of the Russian fighter have suggested Emelianenko's refusal to fight in the UFC was a result of his desire to keep his nearly unblemished record intact.
> 
> Millen finds the thought of Emelianenko "ducking" stiff competition laughable.
> 
> "[Emelianenko] loves fighting," Millen said. "He loves the competition of it, and he'll fight any comers. That's why when I hear these jerks say, 'He's ducking the UFC. He's afraid of Brock Lesnar' – Frank Mir's like, 'Oh, he's afraid of us' – give me a break. That's the biggest bunch of bull I've ever heard. Fedor's not afraid to fight anybody."
> 
> As he always has, Millen maintains the only thing stopping "The Last Emperor" from fighting in the octagon are the terms being offered by the UFC.
> 
> "It's got to be a good deal," Millen said. "When you sign with the UFC, most guys sign their soul away. Fedor doesn't have to sign his soul away, number one, because he's at the top of the game, and he's doing very well without signing with the UFC. So he doesn't have to sell his soul. He's the kind of guy that won't sell his soul.
> 
> "If you ever see Fedor (in the UFC), if that ever happens, it's going to be a very fair deal."
> 
> Millen said he believes the UFC has been great for the sport but that the contract terms offered by the promotion aren't always in the best interest of the organization's athletes.
> 
> "The fighters in the UFC are great, but the UFC, to me, is the WWE model," Millen said. "They want to own the guys. They have their own rankings. There's a lot of fighters out there that are undiscovered that don't get a chance to fight in the UFC, so they're not going to get ranked because they're not going to fight the guy that's ranked No. 4.
> 
> "The UFC is the Q-tip of MMA. It's great what they've done for the sport, but PRIDE was there before that. Strikeforce, King of the Cage, Cage Rage. There's a lot of promotions out there that helped the sport, and when I hear people say that the UFC has made MMA what it is, the UFC has made MMA what it is in America. Not worldwide."
> 
> As a part-owner of M-1 Global, Emelianenko may not ever make a UFC appearance. But Millen said if Lesnar, Mir or any other UFC heavyweight wants to face the current WAMMA heavyweight champion, Emelianenko waits on the other end of trip to Russia.
> 
> "I get so sick of hearing, 'Oh, he's afraid,'" Millen said. "That's the biggest bunch of crap I've ever heard. [Emelianenko] is an athlete. He's not afraid of somebody beating him up. He gets punched in the face all the time. What would he be afraid of? Losing? He's not afraid to lose. He's at peace with losing. That's all bull.
> 
> "Dana will talk his trash. Brock Lesnar, Frank Mir, they're all trying to goad him. But honestly, [Emelianenko] doesn't listen to any of it. It doesn't affect him. He just does what he does, and if you want to fight him, come on. He'll fight you. Bring it."


from MMA Junkie


----------



## McQueen

I don't beleive Fedor is ducking the UFC guys for a minute but the validity of it tarnishing M-1 Global if he were to get dominated is probably something they don't want. Not without it being on their terms at least.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't think Shogun will get a immediate rematch. It's sets too much of a bad precedent for the future. If they do it this one time, they'll have to do it for a lot of close title fights.
> 
> Rampage is right about this. If he didn't get an immediate title shot after his fight vs Griffin, why should Shogun? Rampage/Griffin was a close fight. Maybe not as *close* as Shogun/Machida, but still close.
> 
> I, however, wouldn't have a problem with Shogun getting a tweener (like Jardine), and then getting a title shot.


Hasn't Dana already said though that both Machida and Shogun have agreed to an immediate rematch and that it's basically all systems go once Machida's hand heals?


----------



## will94

Neither Fedor nor any of the UFC fighters are afraid of the other; in my opinion, it's Dana and all the other heads of promotions that have the fear issues. Promotions aren't going to willingly offer up their top guys with a chance of getting beat and allowing another promotion to say "Hey, our champ beat their champ, so what does that say about their promotion?" Even if it's a big dream match that the fans are clamoring for. If Dana doesn't have a vested interest in Fedor, which at the moment, he doesn't, he won't bring him in. And the backlash from Dana and the UFC if a guy like Brock were to step over there would be huge, and possibly career suicide.

I'd love to see Fedor vs. Brock though. They need to find a way to make it happen.


----------



## -Mystery-

will94 said:


> Neither Fedor nor any of the UFC fighters are afraid of the other; in my opinion, it's Dana and all the other heads of promotions that have the fear issues. Promotions aren't going to willingly offer up their top guys with a chance of getting beat and allowing another promotion to say "Hey, our champ beat their champ, so what does that say about their promotion?" Even if it's a big dream match that the fans are clamoring for. If Dana doesn't have a vested interest in Fedor, which at the moment, he doesn't, he won't bring him in. And the backlash from Dana and the UFC if a guy like Brock were to step over there would be huge, and possibly career suicide.
> 
> I'd love to see Fedor vs. Brock though. They need to find a way to make it happen.


Dana has more than a vested interest in Fedor and probably wouldn't care if Fedor beat Lesnar. Dana just doesn't want to co-promote with M-1.


----------



## Myers

-Mystery- said:


> Dana has more than a vested interest in Fedor and probably wouldn't care if Fedor beat Lesnar. Dana just doesn't want to co-promote with M-1.


I have to agree, but at the same time I don't think Dana would necessarily want to see Fedor at M-1 shows with the HW title which is what he would do.

Something I didn't think about until I re-read the article, if he will fight brock for free then it shouldn't be about money. Then why would he not go there in the first place if he wasn't getting a "fair deal", the only reason they would co-promote is for the amount of exposure they would receive and in return the money they could make. I'm sure he would get a good amount of money for his fight with brock especially if he also gets a percentage of the PPV buys. If he just loves to fight then why not fight those that are left at the top the best MMA organization. How would he be selling his soul if all he does is live in an apartment and trains in the woods, he is like a russian brock lesnar or vice versa.

Maybe it's just me but this article kind of put me over the edge with the idea of a Brock/Fedor superfight. It's never going to happen and maybe I along with others should just let it go.


----------



## SteveMania

will94 said:


> And the backlash from Dana and the UFC if a guy like Brock were to step over there would be huge, and possibly career suicide.



The UFC wouldn't let that happen and the Randy imbroglio is a front example.

Fedor is the greatest MMA fighter in history, but he doesn't give two shits about his business partners. He and M-1 just bleed 'em dry and move on to the next victim. Here's their list of broken apologists:

Pride - Fedor was one of the principal characters in the Yakuza scandal that brought the company down. He bailed on Pride to fight on Inoki Bom Ba Ye's NYE show. Pride, in a desperate move to try and stop him, called in the Yakuza. If Fedor had not made a money grab with Inoki, Pride's Yakuza ties would have remained in the background and there would have been no scandal.

Inoki Bom Ba Ye - Never held another show after the famed Fedor-Pride-Yakuza imbroglio.

Bodog - Bodog signed Fedor to a fat free agent deal and gambled their financial viability on Fedor being able to bring in the PPV buys for 'Clash of Nations'. Unfortunately, the card only drew a pitiful 13k buys and the company never recovered.

Sibling Sports - Built their entire company around the signing of Fedor. Unfortunately, Fedor had no intentions of fulfilling his end of the bargain and jetted off to Japan to fight in Yarennoka. Sibling said fuck this and folded up their MMA operations before they had even put on one show.

Affliction - Paid Fedor an astronomical amount of money and centered 100% of their promotion around him. Unfortunately, Fedor's salary once again outstripped his ability to generate PPV buys. Affliction lost money hand over fist and weren't able to extend any new contracts after their original three-fight deals expire. It didn't help that they maximized a bunch of deals though, like supporting Matt Lindlind with a fruity 700k.

So you can obviously see why the UFC lending out a hand to M-1 wouldn't be the most benevolent of business choices. M-1's track record doesn't exactly heap of confidence in their business partners and it does the UFC no good to have their name plastered all over the octagon just to have one fighter to their disposal. Not to mention M-1 and Fedor won't ever agree to an exclusive deal rendering any future talks with the UFC virtually moot.


----------



## Modified Cravate

Just posted a review of UFC 100 on Blu-Ray at Inside Fights.
http://insidefights.com/2009/11/11/10-thoughts-on-ufc-100-making-history-blu-ray/

It's all about Couture this Saturday... he needs this win to stay relevant.


----------



## Blasko

Rumor has it that Fedor is out for 3-4 months due to a broken nose and fractured finger. 
Confirm or deny?


----------



## wwevilman

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Rumor has it that Fedor is out for 3-4 months due to a broken nose and fractured finger.
> Confirm or deny?


http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/fedor-undergoes-surgery-cast-for-4-6-weeks-20847

Confirmed for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Blasko

Thanks for the clear up. 









lolololololololol


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

FATALITY!!!


----------



## Myers

Renzo Gracie vs Matt hughes are expected to meet at 109. Renzo has had some very boring fights and matt hughes is a shell of his former self. I am expecting three rounds of hughes' lay and pray technique and winning by decision.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Is Renzo the one who got his arm destroyed by Sakuraba?

If so he's OLD.

*Edit* yes it is.

Why UFC?


----------



## T-C

Because Matt Hughes currently can't beat anyone else?


----------



## thepunisherkills

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Thanks for the clear up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lolololololololol


Pretty sick


----------



## SteveMania

I can only imagine Renzo will have an extremely tough cut to 170. The guy is 42 years old, hasn't competed professionally since '07 and hasn't cut weight in years. Despite that, Hughes should take a comfortable decision here if not a late stoppage. For some reason I can't see Renzo's knees holding up, even against dwindling Hughes.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sounds like a terrible fight. It better not be the main event of a PPV. If it's a main event, it belongs on Spike TV for a fight night. 

no interest in the fight, whatsoever.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Yeah I don't like this fight, it's like giving an old guy and older guys so he can get some more wins. It's a 'meh' fight for me and I'd be dissapointed if this was any sort of co/main event fight.


----------



## McQueen

That gif is the greatest thing i've ever seen. :lmao


----------



## seancarleton77

Hughes is ducking 'Kos so they had to give him an easier fight. Fedor is still very much relevant but I put his handlers at M-1 in the same category as the Vatican & Mussolini, maybe I just hate fascist Italy.


----------



## Blasko

Brock Lesnar is in extremely bad shape and there are questions as to whether he will ever fight again.
Lesnar, 32, is in far worse shape than he has been letting on. He went to Canada last week to try to get some rest, collapsed, and was rushed to the hospital. He has mono and also something else that he doesn't want to get out, and all we now is that he does not have cancer and he does not have AIDS. It is, however, extremely serious and he will not be fighting again for a long, long time, if he is able to fight again.

Dana White is heading to Minnesota tonight and will be working to get Lesnar to the Mayo Clinic or equivalent medical facility for treatment.

Also, Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira has a staph infection and his fight with Cain Velasquez at UFC 108 is off. Nogueira will need an IV to hopefully get the infection out. He is also in bad shape.

With Lesnar out indefinitely, Shane Carwin will be undergoing knee surgery, so he will not be available to face Velasquez at UFC 108.

We can also report that Shane McMahon had a meeting at the UFC offices recently. Dana White, when asked for more information, responded, "No comment." 

Fucking SUCKS if true.


----------



## randy skalba

Can you give us a source to all these romours?


----------



## Blasko

F4W. Doubt it's true tho


----------



## Emperor DC

Also on Wrestling Observer. Not sure if that was the original source, but shows its true. I feel sorry for Brock, I read a blog of Heyman's the other day and he seemed quite serious about what Lesner is going through. I hope he pulls through and can fight again, but obviously his health comes first.


----------



## Blasko

Crowd is absolutely dead for AMERICA.


----------



## SteveMania

It's a shame Kang has a Grinch-sized heart because he's clearly more skilled than his results would suggest. He always winning... until he loses.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

> UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar has already re-scheduled his bout with Shane Carwin twice. Now it appears to be off indefinitely.
> 
> At Saturday night's UFC 105 post-event press conference, UFC president Dana White said the mononucleosis that had been bothering Lesnar is still present, but the champ is now suffering a new set of illnesses, as well.
> 
> "I am worried about it," White said. "I can't really talk about it right now, but [Lesnar] is in rough shape. He's in really bad shape.
> 
> "I'm actually probably going to fly to go see him, and we're going to probably have to do some stuff to take care of this guy. He is not well, and he's not getting any better."
> 
> White said he wasn't sure how serious the new illnesses were and whether they could be career- or even life-threatening.
> 
> "I don't know," White told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com). "I've got to get him to one of these really good hospitals with really good doctors to figure out what's wrong and how we get him better."
> 
> White said Lesnar collapsed while spending time on a retreat in Canada and was checked into a hospital.
> 
> "[Lesnar] is in bad shape, and the reality is they don't really know all that's wrong with him," White said. "He owns a bunch of property in Canada. He went up to Canada just to get away from his house, to go up there and just kind of chill out up there.
> 
> "He [expletive] dropped. He went down, and he had to go to the hospital. They ran every test on the planet on him, and they ended up finding out something else was wrong with him."
> 
> White said he's not yet sure what the UFC will do regarding the heavyweight division with its champion on the shelf for an indeterminable amount of time.
> 
> "If it's a long wait, we're gong to have to do something," White said. "We're going to have to – the last thing I ever want to do is strip a guy who won a title. That's the last thing I want to do. I don't know if we'll have to do an interim or what we'll do to fix it."
> 
> White said there's still more questions than answers surrounding his heavyweight champion, but one thing was certain: Lesnar will be on the shelf for the foreseeable future.
> 
> "He is not good," White said. "He is very, very sick, and he's going to be out for a while.
> 
> "He doesn't want to talk about it publicly, but he's in bad shape. He's not well. He's not going to be getting well anytime soon.


That's kinda sucky wish Brock the best.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that is not good.

it'd suck if Brock's career is cut short because of illness. 

With Lesnar, Big Nog, and Carwin all out of action for a bit...I'd hate to be Dana right now.

He needs a main event for UFC 108.


----------



## McQueen

SteveMania said:


> It's a shame Kang has a Grinch-sized heart because he's clearly more skilled than his results would suggest. He always winning... until he loses.


Agreed, I was pretty upset he lost to The overrated Englishman.

But really sucks for Brock, I hope he gets better enough to continue his fighting career even if it does mean he needs to be out for a long period and gets stripped of his belt.

Was really looking forward to Noguiera/Velesquez too.


----------



## -Mystery-

Me thinks Brock might have hepatitis.


----------



## McQueen

Lets somehow blame Marc Mero.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Lets somehow blame Marc Mero.


I blame those fucking Canadians.

Brock was fine until he goes and travels to Canada.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I really wish Brock the best, and hope this doesn't lead to him having to end his MMA career.

Missed 105 today, but will check out the event tomorrow. 106 next week!!


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> I blame those fucking Canadians.
> 
> Brock was fine until he goes and travels to Canada.


Hey man I enjoyed some nights of drinking at 18 years old thanks to those canucks. Plus if GSP reads this he will crush your skull with his package.


----------



## Rated R™

-Mystery- said:


> I blame those fucking Canadians.
> 
> Brock was fine until he goes and travels to Canada.


You blame us, stupid douche.

Your talking shit about us when we haven't done shit most likely, remember what goes around, comes around, so one day your probably going to end up in Canada, and well watch you get it worse.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ugh. Lighten up, dude.

He was obviously joking.


----------



## Rush

Rated R™ said:


> You blame us, stupid douche.
> 
> Your talking shit about us when we haven't done shit most likely, remember what goes around, comes around, so one day your probably going to end up in Canada, and well watch you get it worse.


:lmao you idiot


----------



## will94

-Mystery- said:


> Me thinks Brock might have hepatitis.


My dad and I both had the same thought as soon as we read the report that said he didn't have cancer or AIDS.

Really hope Brock gets better. The way everybody is talking, all this may be life-threatening, so forget his fight career or an early forced retirement, I'd hate to wake up and read that Lesnar's passed away one day soon.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Just watched 106 and man did the main event suck, at least 12minutes of the fight was spent up against the cage. I really think Randy should go out on a high now. Very happy about Bisping and Hardy picking up wins though!


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Ronsterno1 said:


> Just watched 106 and man did the main event suck, at least 12minutes of the fight was spent up against the cage. I really think Randy should go out on a high now. Very happy about Bisping and Hardy picking up wins though!


That was 105. Vera, honestly got robbed cause at least he did some good offense when it wasn't on the cage. Randy didn't really do anything noteworthy imo.


----------



## seancarleton77

Randy put together some good combos and I think he did just enough to get the win with his pressure and wrestling.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Sonic_Storm06 said:


> That was 105. Vera, honestly got robbed cause at least he did some good offense when it wasn't on the cage. Randy didn't really do anything noteworthy imo.


my mistake  but i think Randy just about took it because the amount of time he had Vera backed up against the cage, and he worked a few decent combos aswell, Vera was dangerous with his kicks but he couldnt utilise them enough because Randy got in close, although Vera showed good strength in resisting the takedown attempts and even landing on of his own.


----------



## -Mystery-

will94 said:


> My dad and I both had the same thought as soon as we read the report that said he didn't have cancer or AIDS.
> 
> Really hope Brock gets better. The way everybody is talking, all this may be life-threatening, so forget his fight career or an early forced retirement, I'd hate to wake up and read that Lesnar's passed away one day soon.


Yeah, definitely.

However, just speaking on his career, I think it'd be fine if he ended up having type A because I believe that can't be transmitted to others via blood. The other types are no go and they'd never be able to get a license for him in the States, but I'm not sure how other countries work. I know for sure they'd let him fight in Japan.


----------



## seancarleton77

I really hope Brock is healthy soon and able to keep competing but his health comes before his career.


----------



## bruteshot74

Fedors brother has Hepatitis B and that is pretty much why he is not fighting in Strikeforce or the UFC. Instead on some M-1 shows in Russia 

Sucks because the guy was a legit top 10 heavyweight when PRIDE was around.

Shitty news about Brock, hope the guy gets better. The heavyweight division is hurting, Carwin going in for surgery, Nog out of 108 with staph infection and Brock out indefinitely. Even if they create interim title the three top guys are not going to be included in the running for it...


----------



## SteveMania

Ronsterno1 said:


> my mistake  but i think Randy just about took it because the amount of time he had Vera backed up against the cage, and he worked a few decent combos aswell, Vera was dangerous with his kicks but he couldnt utilise them enough because Randy got in close, although Vera showed good strength in resisting the takedown attempts and even landing on of his own.



I disagree.

Randy didn't do nearly as much damage, and 'octagon control' would be a silly reason to give him the fight, considering octagon control has to be effective in order to score points. Holding someone's back up against the cage and never landing/throwing anything shouldn't garner a judges nod. The most significant event in both the second and third rounds was when Vera crumpled Randy in the second with a stiff body kick and managed to mount him in the third after scoring a takedown of his own (something Randy failed to do in three rounds). Vera took the fight handily, and unlike Shogun/Machida, I believe this was much closer to a robbery.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Yeah, I think Couture go away with doing the least amount of work possible. Vera withstood everything Couture brought but Couture literally got rocked and even taken down. I think the judges went with Couture due to him being a legend. That was one of the most pathetic fights I have seen.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Just saw the event, fight of the night for me was Bisping vs Kang. Didn't think too much of the main event. Kind of glad Randy got the win, as he hasn't had a win in a while.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Rockhead said:


> Just saw the event, fight of the night for me was Bisping vs Kang. Didn't think too much of the main event. Kind of glad Randy got the win, as he hasn't had a win in a while.


IMO, he didn't deserve the one he got last night.


----------



## Rush

Sonic_Storm06 said:


> IMO, he didn't deserve the one he got last night.


that wasn't the point that he was making and i don't see why you're so caught up with the decision to give Randy the win. It was a meaningless fight as far as the division goes, neither man will be on top of the division. All it was for was to see whether Couture really should just hang up the gloves (based on his past few performances its a resounding yes) or if Vera could beat up an old Couture.

If Vera had won, it wouldn't have meant anything other than Vera beting a guy he probably should be able to beat and seeing if he will amount to anything other than a could've been. For Randy a win means fuckall seeing as he can't compete with the guys at the top of the Heavyweight division in Carwin, Lesnar, Cain, Big Nog, probably throw Mir in there as well and he can't compete with the guys at the top of the Light Heavy division in Machida, Shogun, Evans. Hell at the rate he's going he won't get past Forrest, Tito, T. Silva, Franklin or Cane atm.


----------



## randy skalba

Isnt franklin a middleweight?


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> I disagree.
> 
> Randy didn't do nearly as much damage, and 'octagon control' would be a silly reason to give him the fight, considering octagon control has to be effective in order to score points. Holding someone's back up against the cage and never landing/throwing anything shouldn't garner a judges nod. The most significant event in both the second and third rounds was when Vera crumpled Randy in the second with a stiff body kick and managed to mount him in the third after scoring a takedown of his own (something Randy failed to do in three rounds). Vera took the fight handily, and unlike Shogun/Machida, I believe this was much closer to a robbery.


I would disagree because Randy also showed more aggression and better grappling throughout the fight to go with the octagon control. Even though Vera did a great job nullifying his take down attempts, he didn't do anything to escape the clinch. Vera had good leg kicks in the third but randy had more strikes then vera. Holding someone against the cage is better then the person getting held up there for 75% of the fight. So I gave the first and the third for those reasons to Randy, but that is just my opinion. Not to mention that vera was dead at the end of the fight and randy could have went another two rounds, maybe the judges saw that as randy wore vera down.

It really doesn't really matter though, like sticksy said, this fight was meaningless. Randy will lose his next fight, which could be the winner of Tito/Forrest. Vera will lose his next fight, which could be the loser of the Tito/Forrest. It was kind of like a fight to see who is gatekeeper.



> Isnt franklin a middleweight?


He moved up 205, or 190 if they need a catchweight fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Franklin/Wandy vs Bisping would interest me at this point.

Amazing event live, the crowd was nuts for Hardy and Bisping  I'm knackered...back to bed.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> I would disagree because Randy also showed more aggression and better grappling throughout the fight to go with the octagon control. Even though Vera did a great job nullifying his take down attempts, he didn't do anything to escape the clinch. Vera had good leg kicks in the third but randy had more strikes then vera. Holding someone against the cage is better then the person getting held up there for 75% of the fight. So I gave the first and the third for those reasons to Randy, but that is just my opinion. Not to mention that vera was dead at the end of the fight and randy could have went another two rounds, maybe the judges saw that as randy wore vera down.



The clinch was neutral, meaning what Randy did last night wasn't octagon control or anything of the sort. Winning in the clinch is measured through effective strikes or landed takedowns, neither of which were accomplished. If Randy battered Vera in the clinch like he did Gonzaga, then it would undoubtedly be not only effective octagon control but also damage which is key in scoring rounds the 10-point must system way. Instigating clinch situations and holding someone up against a cage while NOT landing/throwing anything with consequence isn't going to score points, which in any event I had the first round 10-10 even.

It goes both ways, you can say Randy won because he held Vera up against the cage - which in and of itself is asinine considering that was his only meaningful 'offense' in 15 minutes - or you can say Vera won because he handily negated Randy's clinch in addition to providing a lot more damage proportional to Randy, flooring him with a body kick, nearly had him finished and also managed to attain superior positions throughout (including mount). I can't see how anyone could put up a compelling argument that Randy won when he didn't do anything but clinch and hold Vera against the cage in a fight where he was also dropped, mounted and nearly finished. It's a canned response to say 'Vera was dead at the end of the fight'. A fight is judged within the confines of what takes place inside of three, five minute rounds, not some hidden relic that just because fighter A looked spent he should lose the fight. With that said, it's a shame the incompetency of judging in MMA is still a major plight.


----------



## Rush

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Franklin/Wandy vs Bisping would interest me at this point.
> 
> Amazing event live, the crowd was nuts for Hardy and Bisping  I'm knackered...back to bed.


pretty sure Franklin wants to go to 205 and stay there rather than fighting at 185 or 190 (fucking catchweights). Wandy/Bisping would be an alright fight but seems to be a step back for Bisping. He was on a bit of a roll going 7-1 in the UFC (a few fights were at LHW) before Hendo cleaned his clock while Wandy has gone 1-5 in his last 6 fights.


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> The clinch was neutral, meaning what Randy did last night wasn't octagon control or anything of the sort. Winning in the clinch is measured through effective strikes or landed takedowns, neither of which were accomplished.


I don't see how the clinch was nuetral in the first round, Randy put him up against the cage and got in a few strikes and one takedown, anytime vera tried to do anything Randy would pin him up to the cage and dictated the fight. Even if it wasn't effective strikes, he did more then vera for the round. Being more agrressive and pushing the pace gave him the round. 2nd went to vera for leg kicks and the mount, but even then he couldn't capitalize, he just layed in Randy's guard till the ref pulled them apart but he still did more in the round. So even though Vera floored him with a body kick and had superior position, it all happened in the confines of round 2. 3rd round Randy a small flury of punches early in the round and went back to controlling vera for the majority of the round he still showed agression and in that round showed more striking. All vera had for that whole round was the takedown that randy escaped from. The final 10 seconds of the fight was equal in the amount of punches and knees thrown. If we were going by damage done, I would give it to vera. If you are looking at rounds, Randy controlled him against the cage, used his dirty boxing and anytime vera tried to use his striking game, randy stopped him from using it for two of the three rounds. 

I will agree that MMA judging is not the best but it is all they have until they implement a new system, but that will still have it's flaws as well.


----------



## McQueen

I have to side with Myers on this arguement, even though everything of significance in the bout was done by Vera.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Sticksy said:


> pretty sure Franklin wants to go to 205 and stay there rather than fighting at 185 or 190 (fucking catchweights). Wandy/Bisping would be an alright fight but seems to be a step back for Bisping. He was on a bit of a roll going 7-1 in the UFC (a few fights were at LHW) before Hendo cleaned his clock while Wandy has gone 1-5 in his last 6 fights.


^ Oh yeah! I keep forgetting Franklin is now a pretend 205er lol. Shows how tired I've been, 105 cleaned my clock. I ended up in a japanese Karaoke bar in the middle of manchester till stupid o'clock and pulled a college lecturer - milf FTW. 

I'm just curious as to where Bisping goes from here, Wandy would be an exciting fight, but you're right he's on his way down. Perhaps Maia or Sexyama. Cote would be entertaining as hell, I dunno.

As far as the Randy fight goes. I can see why the judges gave it to him, but I wasn't happy with the decision. The fight was a bit anti-climatic in the arena after we were treated to two of our home boys winning 

I'm still grinning from cheek to cheek about Hardy, I think he's a great character but I thought Swick would own him to be honest. It looked like Swick wanted none of Hardy's hands after he felt the power of that first counter punch. Loved it!

Plus with Wales beating Scotland 3-0 Best weekend ever!


----------



## Ronsterno1

Id love to see Randy fight the winner of Ortiz/Griffin (Hopefully Griffin).


----------



## McQueen

I'd love to see Maia choke out Bisping myself, but would be a bit more interested in a Cote/Bisping fight.


----------



## MITB

Bisping is the subject of far to much hate for my liking. Apart from the fact he was dropped by a solid right from Kang, who's a good striker, he put in an impressive performance. To say he is on his way down is just not a fair assessment.

He showed very good technique on the ground to avoid ANY damage or even damaging positions from Kang. He showed decent wrestling to put Kang on his back and his striking was crisp, if lacking KO power, after a tentative start. Jeez, cut him some slack. I'd fancy him to beat Cote.

Hardy looked very, very good and his striking rocked Swick bigtime. His chin looks granite as well - moot point though, GSP will eat him.

FTR, I had Randy winning 29-28.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> I don't see how the clinch was nuetral in the first round, Randy put him up against the cage and got in a few strikes and one takedown, anytime vera tried to do anything Randy would pin him up to the cage and dictated the fight. Even if it wasn't effective strikes, he did more then vera for the round. Being more agrressive and pushing the pace gave him the round. 2nd went to vera for leg kicks and the mount, but even then he couldn't capitalize, he just layed in Randy's guard till the ref pulled them apart but he still did more in the round. So even though Vera floored him with a body kick and had superior position, it all happened in the confines of round 2. 3rd round Randy a small flury of punches early in the round and went back to controlling vera for the majority of the round he still showed agression and in that round showed more striking. All vera had for that whole round was the takedown that randy escaped from. The final 10 seconds of the fight was equal in the amount of punches and knees thrown. If we were going by damage done, I would give it to vera. If you are looking at rounds, Randy controlled him against the cage, used his dirty boxing and anytime vera tried to use his striking game, randy stopped him from using it for two of the three rounds.
> 
> I will agree that MMA judging is not the best but it is all they have until they implement a new system, but that will still have it's flaws as well.



The clinch is gauged by what offense is employed after the initial tie-up, and in this case there was zero offense. You don't score points by holding someone up against a cage, as per the unified rules, it's '*effective* striking, grappling, aggression and octagon control.' The first round was 10-10 in my eyes because neither one of them did enough to offset the other in the clinch. Instead of recapping the fight you should take a look at the unified rules (which I have linked below) and value 'effectiveness' over duly clinching without anything following suit. Vera did every bit as much as Randy in the first round, if not even more in preventing takedowns and maintaining his base over Randy holding him against the cage, which again, isn't an advantage when you're not doing anything of consequence.

Every time Randy dropped low to see what was available, Vera pummeled in with underhooks, which completely negated Randy's attempts to land any takedowns. Here's an example that might make things a little easier to understand. Imagine fighter A walks down fighter B, who continues to circle, backpedal and retreat to find his range. Once fighter A uncorks a hasty straight left down the pipe, fighter B counters with one of his own. Imagine that for five minutes. Fighter A didn't warrant the round because he didn't do anything definitive but walk down fighter B, which WASN'T effective aggression. Randy didn't do anything definitive but clinch with Vera, which doesn't score points as per the unified rules.

You have to understand that 'aggression' and 'octagon control' are only taken into consideration when it's effective. Randy's aggression and presumptive 'octagon control' wasn't effective because he didn't do any damage and it's Vera who deserves credit for his entire destruction of Randy's over-under. For some reason people are adamant and too liberal to hand out 10-9 rounds, even when they're virtually even with very little activity insofar as what would score points.

If you delve deeper into the unified rules you'll find the phrases defined to a tee.

Vera didn't gain mount in the second round, it was the third. But he did a lot more damage, dropped Randy with a crumpling body kick and nearly finished. It's funny how you accuse Vera of 'laying' in Randy's guard as a reason to denounce the events prior to the aforementioned body kick that dropped Randy in his tracks, but collectively think holding someone against a cage should warrant points.

The third round was cut and dried. Vera once again landed a great quantity of strikes, took Randy down (something Randy failed to do for all but once in the opening frame) and managed to gain mount, which was easily more substantial relative to scoring points than clinching and not landing/throwing any strikes or gaining takedowns.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> Bisping is the subject of far to much hate for my liking. Apart from the fact he was dropped by a solid right from Kang, who's a good striker, he put in an impressive performance. To say he is on his way down is just not a fair assessment.
> 
> He showed very good technique on the ground to avoid ANY damage or even damaging positions from Kang. He showed decent wrestling to put Kang on his back and his striking was crisp, if lacking KO power, after a tentative start. Jeez, cut him some slack. I'd fancy him to beat Cote.



I can definitely get behind this, even though I outright blasted Bisping prior to the Kang fight.

Bisping's defensive guard was excellent and far better than I expected. He managed to regain half guard and full guard every time Kang looked to advance. Hell, Kang even got mount at one point and Bisping hip escaped back to half guard. His wrestling was also a few notches better than I originally thought, but it was his standing GnP that was most impressive. I'll give credit where credit is due, Bisping had a great performance and Kang once again showed what little heart he has, coupled with poor defensive skills and a questionable gas tank.


----------



## McQueen

MITB said:


> Bisping is the subject of far to much hate for my liking. Apart from the fact he was dropped by a solid right from Kang, who's a good striker, he put in an impressive performance. To say he is on his way down is just not a fair assessment.
> 
> He showed very good technique on the ground to avoid ANY damage or even damaging positions from Kang. He showed decent wrestling to put Kang on his back and his striking was crisp, if lacking KO power, after a tentative start. Jeez, cut him some slack. I'd fancy him to beat Cote.
> 
> Hardy looked very, very good and his striking rocked Swick bigtime. His chin looks granite as well - moot point though, GSP will eat him.
> 
> FTR, I had Randy winning 29-28.


That because Bisping is someone the UFC can cater to the U.K. fans as a star while in reality he always came off as a fairly average who had been beating mostly mediocre fighters. That being said he looked really great on Saturday so i'll give him his due.


----------



## bruteshot74

McQueen said:


> That being said he looked really great on Saturday so i'll give him his due.


Why exactly? Yes, Bisping is 8-2 in the UFC but his two huge profile fights with Henderson and Evans, he lost both. He does not have a big win the UFC yet. Kang is legit but the guy rarely shows up. He did not even look like he was there after the first couple of minutes of the fight. Do not get me wrong, Bisping has done great for himself in the UFC and done great things for the UK market and gave them a star but he has done nothing to impress me in the UFC yet.


----------



## McQueen

His ground defense was looking pretty good I thought. It was still a big step up from anything else i've seen Bisping do.


----------



## SteveMania

I wouldn't say Bisping is elite solely because he doesn't excel in any one area and relies more on intangibles such as heart and composure to overcome bad situations. With that said, his defensive guard is very underrated and I also believe he has developed some decent wrestling chops contrary to what we've seen of him in the past.

The most impressive thing about Bisping's game though is his standing GnP. When he smells blood he goes in for the kill, which doesn't bode well for a guy like Kang who takes his ball and goes home the moment the fight gets even remotely competitive.


----------



## Josh

i'm hearing franklin/jardine for 110.


----------



## will94

So Brock has a serious "intestinal disease" and requires "major surgery" and may never fight again, according to Dana. The mystery continues....


----------



## Emperor DC

Yeahm and TMZ, who are probably the most truthworthy internet report site to me at least, have said that when talking to Dana, it was clear he was holding things back and did not want to let on to the extent Brock was suffering. The fact he has been in hospital for more than a week just confirms its deadly serious. Brock.


----------



## MITB

bruteshot74 said:


> Why exactly? Yes, Bisping is 8-2 in the UFC but his two huge profile fights with Henderson and Evans, he lost both. He does not have a big win the UFC yet. Kang is legit but the guy rarely shows up. He did not even look like he was there after the first couple of minutes of the fight. Do not get me wrong, Bisping has done great for himself in the UFC and done great things for the UK market and gave them a star but he has done nothing to impress me in the UFC yet.


Let's be fair, the loss to Evans was a split decision that a lot of people, me being one of them, feel should've gone Bisping's way. I know it happens but it's hardly indicitive of a poor performance or record for that matter.

Ok, Hendo KO'd him but is that really the sort of loss that should get people asking questions about a fighters credentials? Hell no. Hendo has been in with, and KO'd, some of the best. Yes, Bisping came across tactically naive in the fight but that was unusual for him.

You can't fault Bisping for who he's been put in with either. The bottom line is the only fight he looked poor in was the Hendo fight and if anyone who posts in this thread writes a fighter off based on one fight then you're a moron.

I'm not blindly defending Bisping either, I fully appreciate he has deficiencies but he has enough in the locker to be a Top 5 MW. Don't get me wrong, not right now but soon - the tools are there. I'm glad Bisping showed good wrestling because it was only recently me and Steve debated the merits of that very subject.

Who can he beat at 185 that'll make people give him some respect?

Wandy? - People say he's past it.
Cote? - Not elite.
Gouveia or Sexyama? - No-one would be suprised if Bisping won.
Reljic - Not a big enough name.

That leaves Okami, Palhares or Maia and I fancy Bisping to deal with either of the Ji-Jitsu guys. So that leaves Okami...BOOK IT!


On the subject of Reljic - any news? I think he's got some serious potential.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Okami sounds good to me. Good posts MITB, I cannot disagree with any of that mate.

Even Bisping said it post fight, "I know I'm not there yet, but I'm trying".

Also Marked out for his son giving him an armbar after the fight lol!


----------



## will94

GSP wants to try his hand at Olympic wrestling in 2012. Interesting choice of an area to branch out from MMA.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/ca...tle-in-the-Olympics-It-s-not-t?urn=mma,202598



> Georges St. Pierre said he's going to try to wrestle for Canada in 2012. Competing for your country in the Olympics is an amazing feat, and a worthy goal for a competitor like St. Pierre. There is one problem, though. Canada is already pretty well stocked with wrestlers at 74 kg (163 lbs.), the weight GSP would likely compete at.
> 
> Matt Gentry, an NCAA champion for Stanford University, represented Canada at the 2008 Olympics at 74 kg. Now an assistant coach at Stanford, Gentry plans to try for the Olympics again in 2012. He points out that having GSP in the mix could strengthen Canada's delegation, but it isn't easy to get there.
> 
> "Evan McDonald is the number one guy in Canada at that weight. If St. Pierre comes in, there's going to be a lot of depth at that weight," Gentry told Cagewriter. "That kind of depth is only going to make our country better. It will make the representative who ends up competing more tested, and they'll have to work harder to earn that spot, which will pay off in the long run."
> 
> McDonald wrestled for Canada in the world championships this past September. If GSP were to try to wrestle in the Olympics, he would need to get through both Gentry and McDonald. With such little freestyle wrestling experience, it could be difficult.
> 
> "He does have good takedowns, he does have good blast doubles, but it's hard to make the comparison," Gentry said. "But [MMA fighters] stand upright. I've seen those blast doubles, and he's certainly a horse in terms of conditioning, but it is pretty different. It's such a technical sport."
> 
> Yes, St. Pierre is very adept at using wrestling during fights. However, there is a huge difference between taking down a striker like Thiago Alves at will and trying to do the same against Buvaisar Saitiev, the Russian gold medalist at GSP's weight class and one of the most dominant wrestlers of the past decade.
> 
> Just qualifying your country's weight class for the Olympics is a difficult feat. It requires the wrestler to take a top eight placing at the 2011 World Championships, win their continental championship -- for GSP, it would be the Pan-American Championships -- or win one of the two qualifying tournaments. How hard is that? Only one country, Russia, qualified wrestlers in every weight class for Beijing. Out of eighteen weight classes, Canada qualified ten of them in 2008.
> 
> Making Canada's team is also a time-intensive feat. GSP would need to start with the Canadian national championships in 2011 to become part of the ladder of competitors for the Olympic Trials. After that, GSP would need to win the Canadian Olympic Trials, usually held in December of the year before the Olympics. This would tie up GSP for more than a year.
> 
> Still, Gentry isn't going to look past St. Pierre if he does try for the Olympics.
> 
> "He's a competitor, I'm sure that he'll be tough to beat, no matter what he's competing in."


----------



## Myers

It would be cool to see GSP in the olympic games, but I have a feeling he would get owned.

I have to agree that bisping still hasn't shown to be near the top in the MW division. I would like to see him face Cote ( I haven't heard how his rehab is going) or Maia next. He still doesn't have the skills in my opinion to beat a Shields,Marquardt, Henderson or even an in shape Belfort. Unfortunately the division is just useless as long as Silva is the champion.

I guess they are going to have the Silva/belfort fight at 109, which I believe is superbowl weekend.


----------



## SteveMania

MMA in the Olympics would be a bust.

It would be watered down and would hardly resemble MMA. I'm thinking something along the lines of Rings rules + headgear + more padding in the gloves.


----------



## McQueen

MITB said:


> You can't fault Bisping for who he's been put in with either. The bottom line is the only fight he looked poor in was the Hendo fight and if anyone who posts in this thread writes a fighter off based on one fight then you're a moron.


I can fault Dana and Joe Silva for wasting my time with trying to pretend Bisping is some big breakout star just because they see him as a draw in the U.K. (which in fairness they've been correct so far). If I were the promoter i'd throw mediocre fighters at him too to make him look more credible.

More Dan Hardy less Micheal Bisping IMO.


----------



## SteveMania

I'll be the first to say that Bisping isn't exactly cut out for what the Zuffa machine wants fickle-minded fans to believe (and let's face it MMA fans are, for the most part, fickle saps).

But he's a major pull in the U.K. and appears to be developing nicely as well, even if he doesn't have that one defining win he can armchair around. His wrestling has never been a strong point in my mind, but he showed some nice chops against Kang (who while I believe is a defensively flawed fighter) is a decent MMA wrestler as well and Bisping handled him that department. The biggest knock on Bisping is that he doesn't do any one thing spectacular, he's decent to above average in most areas and sub-par in others. I will say though that his standing GnP is very effective and much like his destruction of Jason Day, he battered Kang on the mat and standing - and given Kang's BB credentials on the floor I'd say that's very impressive. Add on how he was able to constantly regain position off his back, something that also surprised me, and you have a fighter that's clearly skilled and is only going to improve.

I don't know where the intense Bisping hatred comes from, he's a likable fighter that puts on exciting fights and has clearly hit new strides in his game. At the very least give the man some fucking respect.


----------



## Myers

> The mystery illness plaguing UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar now has a name.
> 
> UFC president Dana White today told the _Associated Press_ that Lesnar is currently suffering from a bacterial infection in his intestinal track in addition to the mononucleosis that has recently plagued him
> 
> White shared with a small group of reporters at this past Saturday's post-UFC 105 press conference that Lesnar would be out indefinitely due to the issues.
> 
> "I'm actually probably going to fly to go see him, and we're going to probably have to do some stuff to take care of this guy," White said on Saturday. "He is not well, and he's not getting any better."
> 
> Despite the new diagnosis, White told the Associated Press he was still encouraging Lesnar to seek further treatment at the Mayo Clinic in Minnesota.
> 
> Lesnar had been expected to meet challenger Shane Carwin at Saturday's UFC 106 event, but the illness forced the UFC to reschedule the contest for Jan. 2. That date has also since been scrapped.
> 
> On Saturday, White refused to speculate on whether the condition could potentially be career-ending. Today's report also did little to clear the air.
> 
> "It depends on how serious this is," White said.


Let's see what happens now, I really hope he gets well soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wish Lesnar the best of luck through this time. I hope he gets 100% healthy again and returns back to the Octagon and continues to pile the bodies up. 

I say once everyone is healthy hold a little mini tournament between Carwin, Cain, Nog, and winner of Mir/Kongo for the new heavyweight champion.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

-Mystery- said:


> I wish Lesnar the best of luck through this time. I hope he gets 100% healthy again and returns back to the Octagon and continues to pile the bodies up.
> 
> I say once everyone is healthy hold a little mini tournament between Carwin, Cain, Nog, and winner of Mir/Kongo for the new heavyweight champion.


^This would be sweet in any order!


----------



## tbwinsbo6

I don't like the idea of tournaments. Just put the two best in the ring and have them fight for it. A tournament would be too dragged out and too much WWE.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Nah I'd love to see another tournament, it would be a throwback to the origional days or Pride. 

Anyway, they won't hold all the fights on one night. I highly doubt the athletic commission would allow that, it'll more than likely be over two months or so if this was the case.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mir/Nog II and Cain/Carwin then the winners fight each other. That would be ideal for me personally.


----------



## McQueen

I was kinda of hoping for Nog/Cain myself but I wouldn't mind that scenario either.


----------



## Dark Church

Sounds good but lets not forget about Dos Santos who with a win over Gonzaga actually has more claim for that mini tournament than Velasquez in my opinion. I consider wins over Werdum and Gonzaga more impresive than just a win over Kongo. Kongo whose most impressive win was Cro Cop. Not to mention I have no clue how long Nog or Carwin are going to be on the sidelines.


----------



## Myers

> While rumors seem to be more widespread than actual facts in the recent health struggles of UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar, UFC president Dana White today shared the latest via his official Twitter account.
> 
> "Leaving Bismarck, N.D. right now," White stated. "Brock had minor surgery and is feeling better."
> 
> On Monday, White told the _Associated Press_ that Lesnar is currently suffering from a bacterial infection in his intestinal track in addition to the mononucleosis that has recently plagued the sidelined heavyweight champ.
> 
> While White didn't release details of the procedure, he did state that Lesnar could perhaps be facing further treatment.
> 
> "Not 100 percent sure he is out of the woods, but feeling better," White stated.
> 
> Lesnar's condition has already twice forced the delay of a planned bout with top challenger Shane Carwin. At this past weekend's UFC 105 post-event press conference, White said he wasn't sure when Lesnar could potentially return to action.
> 
> I don't know," White told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com). "I've got to get him to one of these really good hospitals with really good doctors to figure out what's wrong and how we get him better."
> 
> The UFC's heavyweight title picture is also currently unclear, but White said he doesn't want to make a decision until he has more knowledge of Lesnar's ultimate return date.
> 
> "If it's a long wait, we're gong to have to do something," White said. "The last thing I ever want to do is strip a guy who won a title. That's the last thing I want to do. I don't know if we'll have to do an interim or what we'll do to fix it."


Here's the latest. I've got this feeling they aren't telling us everything.


----------



## SteveMania

Anyone else find it amusing that Zuffa will be going head-to-head with Zuffa tomorrow night when WEC 44 meets TUF's Schaub/Madsen. And look for Schaub/Madsen to hulk Brown/Aldo in the ratings department.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> Reigning UFC Welterweight Champion Georges St. Pierre is expected to face number one contender Dan Hardy in Spring of 2010 -- but it won't be as a Coach on Season 11 of The Ultimate Fighter (TUF).
> 
> Heavy.com is extinguishing some of the flames on a recent report that suggested the 170-pound rivals would first match wits with a team of budding amateurs to see who was the better coach -- prior to determining who was the better fighter.
> 
> As expected, St. Pierre fans were in a "Rush" to see the Canadian superstar in action and didn't feel like waiting an entire year for him to satisfy his obligations to reality television.
> 
> Whether it was that backlash or the lessons learned from past seasons (like the Matt Serra/Matt Hughes debacle) -- or perhaps just misinformation, it seems that TUF 11 will be in search of coaches not currently vying for a divisional title.
> 
> The Ultimate Fighter 11 will feature middleweight and light heavyweight fighters and is expected to premier in April 2010 on Spike TV.


Gutted, Hardy would make a very colourful coach imo!

Who do you guys think the coaches will be? Personally I'd like to see Mir/Brock aha - But that's not happening so....

Hmm... Kenflo/Sanchez would be pretty awesome.



SteveMania said:


> Anyone else find it amusing that Zuffa will be going head-to-head with Zuffa tomorrow night when WEC 44 meets TUF's Schaub/Madsen. And look for Schaub/Madsen to hulk Brown/Aldo in the ratings department.


Brown/Aldo should be mint I've not seen much WEC but I do like to watch Brown fight I'll just dl TUF in the morning.

*Edit* 

Is Mir still doing the commentary? I know they had Pulver at one point.


----------



## SteveMania

I wouldn't mind Hardy as a coach, but I'm against champions taking the gig. We only get so many title fights a year and taking part on TUF ties up fighters for 4-5 months with preliminary casting, taping, the broadcast, etc.

Brown/Aldo should be fun, definitely looking forward to tomorrow night's card. The WEC also seem to deliver even when fights on paper seem bleak. And Mir still does commentary.


----------



## Dark Church

Not to mention that Lesnar and Machida are out of action at the moment and GSP and Anderson recently missed time. They don't need to have a champion on the sidelines for another six months for this. Shogun and Machida as coaches wouldn't shock me though even though it would be beyond stupid. Shogun doesn't even deserve another title shot right away. The winner of Evans/Sylva or Couture should get it first.


----------



## T-C

Dark Church said:


> Not to mention that Lesnar and Machida are out of action at the moment and GSP and Anderson recently missed time. They don't need to have a champion on the sidelines for another six months for this. Shogun and Machida as coaches wouldn't shock me though even though it would be beyond stupid. *Shogun doesn't even deserve another title shot right away. The winner of Evans/Sylva or Couture should get it first.*


WUT?!


----------



## Mikey Damage

> Sounds good but lets not forget about Dos Santos who with a win over Gonzaga actually has more claim for that mini tournament than Velasquez in my opinion.


Meh.

It's a business move. Cain should be ahead of Dos Santos in the totem pole.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Dark Church said:


> Not to mention that Lesnar and Machida are out of action at the moment and GSP and Anderson recently missed time. They don't need to have a champion on the sidelines for another six months for this. Shogun and Machida as coaches wouldn't shock me though even though it would be beyond stupid. Shogun doesn't even deserve another title shot right away. The winner of Evans/Sylva or Couture should get it first.


Nah man, Machida/Shogun would be aweful! Neither can speak good english, it'd be a disaster.

Kenflo/Sanchez would be the best imo because they have that rivalry from the first TUF finale, that could be some epic stuff right there.

Randy/Griffin, Bisping/Franklin or something to that effect could work well too. (They could fight at that bum boy catchweight he loves so much)


----------



## Myers

I don't think they would let shogun be a coach simply because he doesn't speak english, it would be to tough for him to talk to the fighters with a translator at all times. Probably why we never have seen Anderson be a coach either. It was tough just to watch when Bisping was a coach.

I'm not saying it's a good idea but I could see Matt Hughes and Josh Koscheck as the next coaches if they get past their fights. Maybe have next Lightweight champion be one of the coaches against whoever they deem #1 contender. It would coincide with title being defended and shaping of the next season of TUF.


----------



## seancarleton77

Myers said:


> I'm not saying it's a good idea but I could see Matt Hughes and Josh Koscheck as the next coaches if they get past their fights. Maybe have next Lightweight champion be one of the coaches against whoever they deem #1 contender. It would coincide with title being defended and shaping of the next season of TUF.


Who would be the heel on that season? Koscheck is becoming less of a douche so I guess he could be face going against that prick Hughes! I think Hughes would duck Kos anyway.


----------



## Dark Church

T-C said:


> WUT?!


Shogun lost and you don't get a reamtch for losing as a challenger. Also no one needs to see that fight again anyway and especially right away. Shogun should have to earn the rematch. UFC makes most champions earn a rematch (Rashad, Liddell, Rampage, Forrest and Couture just at LHW alone) so a challenger should definantly have to earn one. Evans is way more deserving of avenging his only loss than Shogun who could have actually tried to win in the first place.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Shogun lost and you don't get a reamtch for losing as a challenger. Also no one needs to see that fight again anyway and especially right away. Shogun should have to earn the rematch. UFC makes most champions earn a rematch (Rashad, Liddell, Rampage, Forrest and Couture just at LHW alone) so a challenger should definantly have to earn one. Evans is way more deserving of avenging his only loss than Shogun who could have actually tried to win in the first place.


Why should Evans or Silva face Machida next? Machida fucking destroyed both of them. Why anyone would want to see a Machida/Evans or Machida/Silva re-match over Machida/Shogun II is fucking delusional.

Couture's getting the next shot at Anderson methinks.


----------



## McQueen

I think Kos would freak if he couldn't fight every three weeks but wouldn't mind seeing him coach. In fact (it will never happen) it would be somewhat interesting if the rival coach was Jon Fitch.


----------



## T-C

Dark Church said:


> Shogun lost and you don't get a reamtch for losing as a challenger. Also no one needs to see that fight again anyway and especially right away. Shogun should have to earn the rematch. UFC makes most champions earn a rematch (Rashad, Liddell, Rampage, Forrest and Couture just at LHW alone) so a challenger should definantly have to earn one. Evans is way more deserving of avenging his only loss than Shogun who could have actually tried to win in the first place.


Evans didn't even touch Machida before he got brutally ko'd, no one wants to see that rematch yet. Thiago got brutally stopped by Lyoto as well. They will have to do much more than get one win to get another shot as long as Lyoto is champ. Randy couldn't even beat Vera conclusively, does that deserve a shot?


----------



## Dark Church

-Mystery- said:


> Why should Evans or Silva face Machida next? Machida fucking destroyed both of them. Why anyone would want to see a Machida/Evans or Machida/Silva re-match over Machida/Shogun II is fucking delusional.
> 
> Couture's getting the next shot at Anderson methinks.


Silva/Belfort is booked for 109 and there is no way they can make Marquardt wait any longer if he beats Sonnen at 110 (which is a big if). Evans was champion and he deserves his rematch way more than Shogun. Silva also hasn't even had a shot so he would be more deserving as well. I don't understand how beating two fourty year old guys got Shogun a shot in the first place. He got it lost fair and square and now people think he deserves a rematch. I really hope Ed Soares works his magic and prevents this from happening.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Silva/Belfort is booked for 109 and there is no way they can make Marquardt wait any longer if he beats Sonnen at 110 (which is a big if). Evans was champion and he deserves his rematch way more than Shogun. Silva also hasn't even had a shot so he would be more deserving as well. I don't understand how beating two fourty year old guys got Shogun a shot in the first place. He got it lost fair and square and now people think he deserves a rematch. I really hope Ed Soares works his magic and prevents this from happening.


Nate's gonna be waiting because Couture/Silva equals BUYS.

Evans got knocked the fuck out. Wasn't even close to beating Machida. How does beating SIlva earn him a title shot? Silva's biggest win is against Keith Jardine, lol.

Silva got knocked the fuck out as well. Again, wasn't even close to beating Machida. If he beats Evans, that puts him closer to a shot than it would Evans, but still not more deserving than Shogun.

There is ONE fucking guy that has pushed Machida to the limit and has won rounds against him and that man is Shogun.

I'm convinced you don't give a shit about good fights because Machida re-matches with Silva and Evans would end the same exact way, whereas Shogun has a legit shot at beating him.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Shogun lost and you don't get a reamtch for losing as a challenger. Also no one needs to see that fight again anyway and especially right away. Shogun should have to earn the rematch. UFC makes most champions earn a rematch (Rashad, Liddell, Rampage, Forrest and Couture just at LHW alone) so a challenger should definantly have to earn one. Evans is way more deserving of avenging his only loss than Shogun who could have actually tried to win in the first place.



Yawn.

Denounce Shogun's performance all you want, he was still volumes more competitive than Evans or Thiago. Anyone who doesn't think in tongue and actually watched the fight saw a great technical battle that rivaled most boxing contemporaries and was also very close despite what most of Shogun's most ardent fanboys would profess. It warrants a rematch, even more so given the state of the division (Rashad coming off a loss, Thiago coming off one win, Griffin coming off two conseuctive defeats, etc.).


----------



## Dark Church

Shogun came the closest to beating Machida without a doubt but he still lost. He didn't even come close to finishing him either. Tito is actually the only guy to do that against Machida. I just see no point in giving a guy a rematch who hasn't done enough in the UFC anyway. Shogun is 2-2 in the UFC. Rashad was champion and even though machida beat him fair and square he deserves a rematch for the title. Couture/Machida is ideal because the fight hasn't occured before. I just think Rashad should get a shot before Shogun who have to fight someone else first and prove that he is still a top contender.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Shogun came the closest to beating Machida without a doubt but he still lost. He didn't even come close to finishing him either. Tito is actually the only guy to do that against Machida. I just see no point in giving a guy a rematch who hasn't done enough in the UFC anyway. Shogun is 2-2 in the UFC. Rashad was champion and even though machida beat him fair and square he deserves a rematch for the title. Couture/Machida is ideal because the fight hasn't occured before. I just think Rashad should get a shot before Shogun who have to fight someone else first and prove that he is still a top contender.


Again, what does Evans prove by beating Silva? Absolutely nothing.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Shogun came the closest to beating Machida without a doubt but he still lost. He didn't even come close to finishing him either. Tito is actually the only guy to do that against Machida. I just see no point in giving a guy a rematch who hasn't done enough in the UFC anyway. Shogun is 2-2 in the UFC. Rashad was champion and even though machida beat him fair and square he deserves a rematch for the title. Couture/Machida is ideal because the fight hasn't occured before. I just think Rashad should get a shot before Shogun who have to fight someone else first and prove that he is still a top contender.



I fail to see how 'didn't even come close to finishing' is a drawback when it comes to making a rematch. Shogun's gameplan wasn't to go apeshit on Machida anyway, he played a point-based decision which is to say counter off of Machida's back foot and peck away with low kicks. Prior to the Thiago fight, Machida was notoriously criticized for his inability to finish fights because of a karate point-based style. It's a blatant double-standard when you condemn one fighter of something but collectively neglect the other fighter of doing similar.

Also, Shogun's pre-UFC accolades are what got him a nice, beefy deal with the UFC. Why should his prior fights be subjugated to infamy when his Pride run is what got him into the UFC to begin with?


----------



## Dark Church

What has Shogun proven in the UFC? He can beat Liddell which Evans did as well and he barely beat mark Coleman. Rashad has wins over Forrest Griffin and Michael Bisping as well. A win over Silva would earn a rematch with machida. They keyword is earn which Shogun hasn't done.


----------



## McQueen

Even if he did have a rough start in his UFC tenure Shogun's list of who he has beaten is way more impressive than Silvas anyways. One could even argue it as or is more impressive than Rashads as well.


----------



## -Mystery-

I deal with the present, not who Evans beat a year ago or two years ago. Beating Silva means absolutely nothing. Silva isn't a contender, he's just another run of the mill fighter. As noted, his biggest win is over KEITH JARDINE. Shogun's performance against Machida means more than Evans beating worthless Silva.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> What has Shogun proven in the UFC? He can beat Liddell which Evans did as well and he barely beat mark Coleman. Rashad has wins over Forrest Griffin and Michael Bisping as well. A win over Silva would earn a rematch with machida. They keyword is earn which Shogun hasn't done.



You're grasping at straws.

A close decision, one that was heavily ridiculed, warrants a rematch over someone who was knocked into the seventh row, wasn't competitive at all, and coming off one win against another counterpart who was destroyed by Machida. The Coleman fight was terrible, but realize that Shogun just shuck off two major knee surgeries that could have very easily ended his career. Give the guy a fucking break, he showed pristine form against Chuck and looked even better against Machida.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I slated Shogun for his title shot, but even I have to agree he deserves another crack. He was outstanding compared to every other fighter who had stepped in there previously with Machida.



> Heavy.com: Do you think Dan Hardy deserves a title shot? He's had very few fights in the UFC and it seems like he's cutting in line.
> 
> Josh Koscheck: No. He doesn't deserve a title shot. It's simple, but I don't make those decisions. They're just trying to get someone for St. Pierre to beat up. I just have to take care of business on Saturday, and I'll let my work speak for where I belong.


^ Just found this also.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I really hate the immediate rematches for titles, but Rampage left the division in shambles.

Before he left, he was the closest to the title fight. Now that he's gone, even with a loss in their title fight, Shogun is STILL the closest guy to a title fight.

It's going to have to be Machida/Shogun II at UFC 110.


----------



## Dark Church

-Mystery- said:


> I deal with the present, not who Evans beat a year ago or two years ago. Beating Silva means absolutely nothing. Silva isn't a contender, he's just another run of the mill fighter. As noted, his biggest win is over KEITH JARDINE. Shogun's performance against Machida means more than Evans beating worthless Silva.


Shogun losing doesn't mean more than a win over a top ten contender. Shogun hasn't even beaten a top ten LHW in the UFC. Evans's win over Forrest when Shogun lost proves alot. I say book Evans against Shogun after Evans beats Silva. Machida is out right now anyway. If he needs to fight put him against Couture. Then after Evans runs through Shogun he can gets his rematch.


----------



## T-C

Jeez. Someone is overrating Rashad here


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Shogun losing doesn't mean more than a win over a top ten contender. Shogun hasn't even beaten a top ten LHW in the UFC. Evans's win over Forrest when Shogun lost proves alot. I say book Evans against Shogun after Evans beats Silva. Machida is out right now anyway. If he needs to fight put him against Couture. Then after Evans runs through Shogun he can gets his rematch.


Could you be overrating Silva anymore than you are? HE'S BEATEN KEITH FUCKING JARDINE, THAT'S IT. Shogun nearly beating the untouchable Machida certainly weighs more than a win over THIAGO SILVA. 

At this point, you're nothing more than an annoying troll. Honestly, you're the only person I know that actually values a win over KEITH JARDINE.


----------



## T-C

Houston Alexander is for real....


----------



## Dark Church

Evans and Shogun have three common opponents. Rashad is 2-1 and Shogun is 1-2. Tell me who is overrated? Shogun has as much UFC credability as Keith Jardine. He beat Liddell to and Brandon Vera which is more impresive than Coleman.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Evans and Shogun have three common opponents. Rashad is 2-1 and Shogun is 1-2. Tell me who is overrated? Shogun has as much UFC credability as Keith Jardine. He beat Liddell to and Brandon Vera which is more impresive than Coleman.



That's rubbish.

Shogun had a bum knee going into the Griffin fight and as much as I hate to dwell on excuses, it's true and his performance reflected that.

You seem to be making several empty convictions based on tangible facts such as records to prove a point rather than actually delving deeper into the actual fights. To many Shogun defeated Machida and regardless of how you viewed the fight, it was competitive. Machida slaughtered Evans inside of two rounds and you think that's a straight-laced fight over the former?

Maybe if you focused more on the fighters and fights alike instead of fight finder and records to resonate a point, you'd get somewhere. Comparing Shogun to Jardine and thinking both have the same 'UFC credibility' (which is fucking daft in and of itself) is a poor man's argument.

I'm sure you'd elaborate if you were capable. But you're not, so piss off.


----------



## -Mystery-

Couture/Coleman in the works for 109.


----------



## Myers

It looks like they are going to make 109 their big show of the year if Silva/Belfort and Hughes/Gracie is going to be added with Couture/Coleman. Even though all three could be very boring fights. Four old timers and an easy win for silva could be an uneventful night of fights.


----------



## SteveMania

Randy's going to wreck Coleman's shit.

I wouldn't be surprised if Coleman made it competitive early, that's really his only window to score on Randy before he eventually blows his wad and can only maintain a grandpa pace. Randy's better in the clinch, has cardio, and they are galaxies apart on their feet. So unless Coleman loads up on overhands and hopes one of them touch Randy's rapidly softening chin, he'll get beaten on the feet as well.


----------



## AKM-95

Myers said:


> It looks like they are going to make 109 their big show of the year if Silva/Belfort and Hughes/Gracie is going to be added with Couture/Coleman. Even though all three could be very boring fights. Four old timers and an easy win for silva could be an uneventful night of fights.


Honestly If that's the card for 109 I'm down. I hope Andy The G.O.A.T whops Belfort! So Dana can quit playing and give us The super-Catch Weight Fight of GSP V Silva(although I doubt it's going to happen). I'm surprised that the UFC is going to let Couture continue to fight at Light-Heavy weight with all the injury's at HW but I won't be surprised If he goes back up soon TBH.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

109 doesn't sound great at all imo, Serra vs Trigg and Maia vs Miller are the only things that interest me, and that's only because I'm a Serra/Maia fan.

And according to wiki the Hughes/Gracie fight is off.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_109


----------



## Blasko

Who want's to see a boring old man fight or WHAT?!


----------



## Mikey Damage

109 is mehtastic minus Anderson's destruction of Vitor.


----------



## randy skalba

109 may be the worst Ufc in History.

Theres no way in hell we'll ever see a Gsp Vs Silva
Dana's already said its not gonna happen plus its pointless
Anderson is basically a Light Heavyweight now anyway.
They should just push Anderson to LH where theres some Comp for him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Don't know if this article has been posted, sorry if it has been.



> *
> Carwin supports Lesnar, says the champ should keep his belt*
> 
> The man who was set to fight Brock Lesnar this weekend has spoken out in support of his ill enemy. UFC heavyweight Shane Carwin, whose match with Brock Lesnar has been postponed indefinitely due to Lesnar's illness, posted a message to the popular MMA internet message board, the Underground.
> 
> I am sure most of you know I am not the leader of the Lesnar Fan Club. That being said, antics or not, he is OUR UFC HWT Champion. He beat a future Hall of Famer to keep that belt and he NEEDS our prayers and good thoughts right now ... Brock has a wife, kid, and friends that depend on him to make their lives better. You do not have to support Brock and his antics but you should have respect for the human side of what is happening here.
> 
> Carwin went on to say that Lesnar shouldn't lose his championship belt because of sickness.
> 
> Talk of stripping a man of his title due to illness will set this sport back farther then anything Brock has ever said. We need our Champions healthy and defending. I know the show will go on but to be a Champion you must beat a Champion ... If you sit around bashing Brock or making fun of this because of his antics you might be the very same thing you despise. As an MMA fan, as a human be concerned that one of OUR OWN has fallen and needs our support.
> 
> Outside of Lesnar and his camp, Carwin has the most to lose from Lesnar being away from the sport. Carwin was training for a title shot when Lesnar pulled out of their planned bout. He now sits in limbo, waiting to see if Lesnar's health improves enough to fight or if he will have to take another fight in the meantime.


Great of Carwin to come out and support Brock. The fight would have been great this Saturday had it happened.


----------



## Liam Miller

Really hope Brock recovers well and is able to fight again and i keep forgetting 106 is this saturday with 105 just gone. Would love to see Rumlbe win he's fight with Kos but sadly Koscheck will likely win a decision, but hopefully Rumble will KO Kos


----------



## Mikey Damage

DanWetzel

Dana White just told me: Lyoto Machida will defend UFC light heavyweight belt against Shogun Rua May 1 in Montreal.


----------



## Dark Church

If true I hope Machida KO's him quick so everyone can shut up about Shogun. Machida knows Shogun can't finish him and won't even try so he won't last to long.


----------



## S-Mac

Gladto see that Carwin is decent to Brock about all this


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Machida knows Shogun can't finish him and won't even try so he won't last to long.



Way to be selective.

But since you like to play the same song and dance, you could very easily say the same of Machida, who in 25 minutes wasn't any closer to finishing Shogun.

There's a little known fad called 'game planning' if you weren't aware, and front-running against a great technical counter guy like Machida (who up until the Shogun fight hadn't revealed any major flaws) isn't intelligent game planning. Shogun fought a point-based style predicated on slipping Lyoto's handy work in favor of throwing leg kicks to counter off of Machida's back foot. Ironically, the same guy you continuously blow has a similar style in principle: point-based. It worked and every major MMA publication and writer agreed that Shogun should have been given the nod, despite how close the fight was.

Every post of yours reads like you just sat down on your keyboard and rearranged whatever words your ass randomly produced into something only slightly less coherent.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> If true I hope Machida KO's him quick so everyone can shut up about Shogun. Machida knows Shogun can't finish him and won't even try so he won't last to long.


And Shogun knows Machida can't finish him. What's your point?


----------



## Blasko

Rumor has it that Lesnar has holes in his digestive system. Meaning, shit is poisoning his insides.

The surgery is usually successful, but and strain, lifting or and intense sports activities could open the stiches and cause the situation to be far worse. 

Needless to say, if he's has this, he's going to be out for a long time.


----------



## McQueen

Did Dana get him into the Mayo Clinic yet?


----------



## Blasko

I heard he's in emergency surgery. 

No solid leads yet.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Aldo looked impressive! WEC had a good event there, I enjoyed.


----------



## Myers

I was surprised how easy it was for aldo to pick apart brown. It was a great show, it looks like they have a new challenger for their golden boy faber.


----------



## SteveMania

I've been talking about Aldo since last year. Nova Uniao has been producing some machines in Aldo, Sandro, Dantas, Galvao, Pecanha and Torres just to name a few.

He's incredibly explosive and dangerous on his feet, BJJ BB, serious GnP, great takedown defense and transitions. And he's only 23.


----------



## V1 Dante

So does anyone know if they will take the title away from Lesnar since he could be gone for a long long time, or are they going to make an interm championship like they did last time. Also who are the Heavyweight title contenders now. Carwin, Mir, Nogueira???


----------



## Dark Church

Aldo is the man and I think he will be champion for a long time.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Aldo is a freak.

I think he could move up to Lightweight, and move to the UFC. And win the title.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Thats the first time ive seen Aldo fight, and man he is lightning fast with punches and kicks, he looked really well rounded, after the inevitable fight with Faber, he would make an extremely good addition to the UFC lightweight ranks as Mikey Damage said.


----------



## gregaimee

Mikey Damage said:


> Aldo is a freak.
> 
> I think he could move up to Lightweight, and move to the UFC. And win the title.


I could see this happening. He's pretty crazy out there.


----------



## SteveMania

Let's see him defend a couple times before we call for a move up.

Remember, this is a guy who can fight at 135 and we're asking him to step up and take on guys who cut from 165-170, some even more than that. A guy like Tibau would dwarf Aldo.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Has he faced Faber?


----------



## SteveMania

No, but I imagine that'll be his next fight assuming Faber gets by Assuncao. Either way it's a nightmare match-up for Faber, who I believe should drop down to 135.

Calling for a move up to 155 is a little premature right now given he's only 23 and should have a few defenses until his belt. A guy like Tibau would dwarf Aldo.


----------



## T-C

Aldo is a great talent but I'm hearing people saying stuff like how he could go to the ufc and take the lightweight title. I really like Aldo but there is no way that he is beating Penn. 

Aldo should stick at that weight for a while, get a few defences, beat Faber a couple of times before he thinks of moving up.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wow.

Karo Parisyan is a bitch.

And his UFC career is over.


----------



## McQueen

Such a shame for a thing to happen to such and entertaining fighter.

I heard someone say Lesnar has lupus on another forum but didn't post a source so i'm taking that as speculation. Anyone else heard the same thing?


----------



## Foxy182

WHOA Somthing big just happened this is the following on Dana's Twitter

Karo Parisyan has fucked over the UFC, the fans and his opponent again!!! He will not be fighting saturday or ever again in the UFC!! 
36 minutes ago from TwitterBerry 

Pulled out of the fight the day before weigh ins again with a laundry list of excuses!!! Let the press ask karo why! Let him explain. 
23 minutes ago from TwitterBerry 

WTF happened here then????


----------



## -Mystery-

Karo is still popping pills, obviously.


----------



## SteveMania

Not really surprised with this news. Karo has a renowned history of shady business outside of the cage and this latest news just adds to it. It sucks because there's never a dull moment in any of his fights and when focused he's easily one of the most exciting fighters in MMA.


----------



## Liam Miller

That does suck, was looking forward to see Dustin fight again, hopefully Saunders/Davis will get moved to main card and Uno fight will be shown on the prelim show


----------



## asdf122345

Going to my first UFC event in January at the Patriot Center. Awesome! 
Sucks that Karo isn't fighting on the card. I was actually hoping that fight might turn out decent.


----------



## Liam Miller

Apparently Dustin will be paid he's full purse, to show and win


----------



## Dark Church

I say move up Saunders/Davis and televise either the Larson or Sotiropoulos fights on Spike. They are exciting fighters and Sotiropoulos was on TUF so more people would watch for him as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

what really sucks is Karo waited until the week of the show to back out.

fuck that. cancel that fight much earlier, and allow the UFc a chance to get a replacement fighter.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> what really sucks is Karo waited until the week of the show to back out.
> 
> fuck that. cancel that fight much earlier, and allow the UFc a chance to get a replacement fighter.


Rough month for Dana, it really is. So much pressure on him. And I agree, dick move by Karo pulling out so late.

More excited about 106, than 105. I remain a fan of Griffin and really hope he puts on a good performance, after his loss to Silva back in August. Even if he does end up losing, I really hope its not a first round KO .


----------



## Dark Church

Paulo Thiago gets the televised spot now? I seriously question the logic behind that choice.


----------



## Fauxhawk

Karo is a dick, he can fuck off for all i care.

Thiago is 1-1 against some top WW contenders so this is a chance to boost his profile a bit more.

WEC was a good event, Aldo murdered Brown. Was really impressed by that but my god there are so many Aldo-nuthuggers atm. Brown's striking isn't the greatest and Faber was going well on the feet in the first round against Brown before fucking up his hand so its not like no one had ever been able to land a hand on Brown before. Hopefully Faber will get past Assuncao and set up a shot against Aldo as it will be fireworks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dark Church said:


> Paulo Thiago gets the televised spot now? I seriously question the logic behind that choice.


i would seriously question the logic behind taking off Davis/Saunders or Grove/Rosholt off the SpikeTV prelims.

You use SpikeTV as a vehicle to try to help gain potential buys. Davis/Saunders will be a firecracker of a fight, and should stay on SpikeTV. It could help. 

There isn't a better alternative. Besides, you're not ordering for Thiago/Volkmann, anyway.


----------



## SteveMania

The idiocy continues.

Who the fuck cares that Thiago/Volkmann was promoted to the main card over Davis/Saunders? Odds are the production crew will squeeze in at least 2-3 prelim fights on the broadcast anyway, one of them will probably be Davis/Saunders. If you're an MMA fan you shouldn't argue over little insignificant changes that are caused when fighters pull out late. Just enjoy the fights for what they are.

SpikeTV execs hand pick the fights that are broadcast on television anyway. Whenever a card is shown live (or tape delay) on Spike, they choose whatever works. A recent example is when they decided to pitch Junie Browning a slot on the main card for a Fight Night show earlier this year: he can draw considerably because of his time on the show, even though he clearly doesn't belong in the UFC.


----------



## McQueen

My question is who does Marcus Davis think he is fighting in the states? Not allowed! But seriously I could care less about what prelims they end up showing, never know in MMA the worst fight on paper could end up being the fight of the night, I jusy try and keep an open mind.


----------



## Liam Miller

After watching weigh ins and some of the countdown stuff i really want Rumble to KO Koscheck i really really do. As for Tito/Forrest i can't decide who i want to win, but i think Tito will win maybe a decision or Ground and pound he's way to a tko either way it should be a great fight.


----------



## WillTheBloody

- When "Rumble" appeared to weigh-in, I kept muttering, "Please make weight. Please make weight." BIG sigh of relief when he did. I can't wait to find out if he's the real deal.

- Nate Marquardt vs. Chael Sonnen has moved to UFC 109. That's a very smart move IMO; really strengths what was shaping up to be a mediocre "On-Paper View" Sees what I did?


----------



## -Mystery-

Lesnar is now scheduled to only be out another 6 months. 

Also, a Carwin/Cain interim title fight is in the works for possibly March.


----------



## Fauxhawk

i read something about the Cain/Carwin fight possibly being on 110 in Australia but thats really dependant on his wife as she's due for the baby around that time.


----------



## Obese Turtle

If Rumble beats Koscheck, how long before he gets GSP?


----------



## Fauxhawk

Hardy has the next shot at GSP so Rumble might possibly have a fight against Swick or Kampmann next. Alves and Fitch are both ahead of him though so he's not going to get a shot soon. He's a talented prospect but he really hasn't beaten anyone of note yet in the UFC. This is a big step up to facing a legit top 5 contender in Koscheck so we'll see how far he's come along and how much more he needs to do.


----------



## Duke

Anthony Johnson is no where near ready for GSP, as well with the rest of the world welterweights. I say Johnson still needs two more years and one tough loss before he really taps into that world beater potential. GSP will probably be around then and probably still be at the top so I could see these guys eventually squaring off but no time soon. 

I hope he knocks Kos's FRO of his head. That comes from a bitter a Chris Leben fan.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Am I the only one who thinks Kos might actually grapplefuck Johnson all night?


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> The idiocy continues.
> 
> Who the fuck cares that Thiago/Volkmann was promoted to the main card over Davis/Saunders? Odds are the production crew will squeeze in at least 2-3 prelim fights on the broadcast anyway, one of them will probably be Davis/Saunders. If you're an MMA fan you shouldn't argue over little insignificant changes that are caused when fighters pull out late. Just enjoy the fights for what they are.
> 
> SpikeTV execs hand pick the fights that are broadcast on television anyway. Whenever a card is shown live (or tape delay) on Spike, they choose whatever works. A recent example is when they decided to pitch Junie Browning a slot on the main card for a Fight Night show earlier this year: he can draw considerably because of his time on the show, even though he clearly doesn't belong in the UFC.


I didn't complain because it got on the card over Davis/Saunders. I was thinking how did it get on the card over Brock Larson or George Sotoripolous. It isn't that big of a dead which why I didn't really complain. I just questioned the logic. No need to get all pissy for no reason.


----------



## Fauxhawk

If this were the Koscheck of old then he would've tried to blanket Rumble and employ some good old lay and pray. However he has a fair amount of faith in his hands nowadays and he's been pretty succesful since he switched up his game so i see no reason why he would change what has been successful to him. I reckon that if he does stand he'll get his clock cleaned but who am i to tell him how to fight


----------



## SteveMania

I agree that Rumble still has a ways to go even though most of his recent fights have ended in world-beater fashion. Remember, it wasn't all that long ago when Kevin Burns made it competitive on the feet against Rumble, and while I'd say GSP's striking is among his scant weaknesses (really not a weakness relative to MMA striking), GSP is handily more versatile, explosive and quicker than Burns.

With that said, people are overemphasizing Johnson's striking when for one, his chin hasn't really been tested and two, whenever he loads up he leaves himself flatfooted for a power double. Luigi Fioravanti and all of his 5'8'' frame was able to wade inside of Rumble's range and grab a hold of him and with all due respect, he isn't one tenth the wrestler Kos is. There's a difference between having a great takedown defense/sprawl and leaving yourself vulnerable to be taken down even if you possess the former. Rumble still plods and rarely goes outside of his bread and butter 1-2. I think Koscheck's ring experience coupled with his ability to recover in a hiccup, his wrestling and GnP will be enough to derail Johnson over three stanzas.

Edit - LnP appears to be the new buzzword in town that most naive prepubescents love to throw around when fighter A takes down fighter B and 'doesn't do anything'. Koscheck is the further thing from an LnP artist considering he hulked a game veteran in Chris Lytle on the floor and nearly caused a stoppage (and in over 50 fights Lytle has only been finished twice, both by cut).


----------



## Mikey Damage

Is Rumble ready for GSP if he defeats Koscheck? No.

Is Dan Hardy? Debatable, no. 

Does it matter? No. 

For the record, I think Koscheck will keep Johnson on his back, and try to finish with some GnP and not a KO-punch.



> With that said, people are overemphasizing Johnson's striking when for one, his chin hasn't really been tested and two, whenever he loads up he leaves himself flatfooted for a power double.


Isn't Koscheck guilty of the latter, as well?


----------



## Fauxhawk

Earlier in his ufc career, he wasn't nearly as dynamic as he is now. The fights with Sanchez and some of his fight night/tuf appearences display just how far he's come.

@ Steve


----------



## Myers

T3H~L3X said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Kos might actually grapplefuck Johnson all night?


That is what he will have to do, if I remember correctly that is what he did with diego because he didn't want to stand with him. As much as I want Kos to get detroyed tommorrow, I think he will just use his wrestling and get the decision.

If Rumble wins, I can see him facing Jon fitch for #1 contender. If Kos wins I think he will face Paul Daly for #1 contender. That is if Ftich and Daly can win their bouts.

Dana white said in a Q&A today that he expects the GSP/Hardy title fight to be in February, when aske if it would be at 109 he said no because that is when Belfort/Silva is happening. So it may end up being at 110 in Australia, which means Wand/Akiyama might become the co-main event or moved to another date altogether.


----------



## SteveMania

Mikey Damage said:


> Isn't Koscheck guilty of the latter, as well?



Except Koscheck doesn't leave himself as available for a takedown as Johnson because he doesn't labor around the cage. Rumble has proven to be easy to get a hold of and from what we've seen, his wrestling is a virtual gray blot right now. Tomorrow night should answer a lot of questions about how good a wrestler he is defensively and whether or not he can take a good punch.





Fauxhawk said:


> Earlier in his ufc career, he wasn't nearly as dynamic as he is now. The fights with Sanchez and some of his fight night/tuf appearences display just how far he's come.
> 
> @ Steve



He was primarily a great wrestler/athlete that chased for position, which is obviously appropriate for any MMA neophyte. Even then he showed more than LnP tactics, which in and of itself is unequivocally the most canned cliche used in MMA. LnP is the act of laying in someone's guard, not attempting to pass, not attempting to attack or provide any activity. At least Koscheck even in his infancy as a full-time fighter showed a clear aptitude of movement on the ground and had great control and composure when on top.


----------



## Fauxhawk

Myers said:


> That is what he will have to do, if I remember correctly that is what he did with diego because he didn't want to stand with him. As much as I want Kos to get detroyed tommorrow, I think he will just use his wrestling and get the decision.
> 
> If Rumble wins, I can see him facing Jon fitch for #1 contender. If Kos wins I think he will face Paul Daly for #1 contender. That is if Ftich and Daly can win their bouts.
> 
> Dana white said in a Q&A today that he expects the GSP/Hardy title fight to be in February, when aske if it would be at 109 he said no because that is when Belfort/Silva is happening. So it may end up being at 110 in Australia, which means Wand/Akiyama might become the co-main event or moved to another date altogether.


Johnson isn't going to be given a number 1 contender fight if he wins. Fitch, Alves, Kampmann, Daley are all ahead of him at this point in time imo.

would mark the fuck out if we got GSP here in Sydney. 110 is hopefully looking to be a pretty solid card and there really isn't any reason why the UFC wouldn't put out a strong card for down here as they can air the PPV in its regular timeslot over in the States and also have it shown at a decent time here.


----------



## Ted DiBiase

Koscheck won't take Johnson down lol. Johnson by first round KO.


----------



## SteveMania

Ted DiBiase said:


> Koscheck won't take Johnson down lol. Johnson by first round KO.



Koscheck has the best timed shot of any WW notwithstanding GSP. If anyone could take Rumble down in an instant, it would be Koscheck.


----------



## Mikey Damage

enough prefight talk.

i cant wait to see johnson/koscheck.


----------



## T3H~L3X

me either... when lesnar/carwin was called off I actually thought about saying screw it and telling work I'd come in but Ortiz/Griffin should be good and Kos/Rumble has potential... Still not uber excited like i was about the original main event but i'd be pissed if i missed it.


----------



## SteveMania

To those thinking Koscheck will stand and bang, that's neither here nor there.

He isn't a mental deficient and knows all too well that Johnson can end things with the quickness so long as he touches the right point, the key will be to set up a shot from way out, prevent telegraphing as much as possible on his feet and to lock in segments of roving commission throughout. Anthony Johnson is still very much an anomaly with only 10 pro fights, none of which were against highly regarded WWs. His takedown defense, while I'd assume decent, is a relative unknown. His chin is a relative unknown. Outside of a mediocre Kevin Burns, Rumble hasn't been pushed or bullied by a guy with more ring gusto and top-flight experience in Koscheck, let alone an outstanding collegiate wrestler.

I'll give Johnson all the credit in the world if he can get past Koscheck, and win impressively, but I'm not expecting anything more than Koscheck rocking takedowns and some decent GnP en-route to a judges verdict.


----------



## wwevilman

I was gonna buy this PPV, but after Lesnar/Carwin got called off, I kinda lost interest.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Obviously a big name casual fan and not an actual fan of the sport of MMA itself.


----------



## Blasko

I love SopCast.

Playing old PRIDE and UFC fights before actually fights. 

Great stuff.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Grove's got some long ass legs. Helped him in locking in that triangle. Good win.


----------



## McQueen

Grove still sucks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Explosive knees by Saunders. Saw Marcus Davis losing right when he got cut up. Good fight. Time to fill, so probably another taped prelim?


----------



## McQueen

I can't decide if Ben Saunders is going to be relevant or not yet. Guy has some talent (and is pretty huge for a WW) but after seeing him do next to nothing to Mike Swick not sure if he'll ever be a contender.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Here we go! Really hope Forrest wins tonight. Been a bad year for him. And the fact that I don't really like Ortiz makes me support Forrest more. The Rumble/Kos fight should also be pretty good.

What an opening bout. Nice and bloody. Great kicks by Sadollah. I like how Baroni put on those glasses during the announcement, knowing he lost.


----------



## DrowneyTheFish

Good performance from Sadollah.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Little Nog wins.

I never seen him fight before. Great way to make his debut with the UFC.


----------



## Blasko

Great knockout by Mini Nog.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Indeed.

Cane's got a good chin, but damn, Lil Nog kept finding a home for his left hook. I believe he hit him five times with a left hook, flush. THat'll drop anyone.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Man, I really like Phil Baroni. It really sucks that he has less cardio than John Goodman. He could be a top-tier striker if he had any cardio whatsoever.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Two main events now.

I'm expecting an explosive KO in the next match.


----------



## WillTheBloody

SOOO happy Amir Sadollah won his fight. Baroni is awesome, but Amir is a favorite of mine. He has that odd charisma that allows him to work in the UFC beyond just a fighting capacity. He's always on.

Oh, and c'mon RUMBLE!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Oh man illegal strike


----------



## -Mystery-

lol lol lol

edit - lmao. fight of the year.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Man I loved that fight! Great win for Koscheck.


----------



## Rmx820

I really don't like Koscheck. Johnson got kinda dominated though :/


----------



## -Mystery-

Koscheck is in the wrong company. He needs to be in the WWE.

What a fucking heel.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wow. Rumble showed zero ground game. 

No hip movement, no attempted escapes, he just tried to hold down Kos to get the ref to break it up. That's a terrible strategy. 

Rumble needs to leave Cung Le, and go find a ground specialist.


----------



## Blasko

Shane McMahon booked the Johnson/Kos fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm so torn between Tito and Griffin.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Loved Griffin/Ortiz in 2006. I think their second encounter won't be as good, but it may go to decision again.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Mikey Damage said:


> wow. Rumble showed zero ground game.
> 
> No hip movement, no attempted escapes, he just tried to hold down Kos to get the ref to break it up. That's a terrible strategy.
> 
> Rumble needs to leave Cung Le, and go find a ground specialist.


Couldn't agree more. I'm very disappointed right now.

Apparently Koscheck's greatest enemy is his own forearm. It's out to get his eye. :side: He may be a good heel...but he's no Brock.


----------



## -Mystery-

I GET KNOCKED DOWN, BUT I GET UP AGAIN


----------



## Rmx820

I fucking love Chumbawamba


----------



## -Mystery-

Tito with a black eye?

Hmm...did his sex with Jenna get a bit rough?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Does Tito have a black eye?


----------



## -Mystery-

Fuck, I'd hate to have to judge this fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I give it to Forrest


----------



## -Mystery-

Such a close fight, but I thought Griffin was better in the first, which would give him the nod in my eyes.

Edit - Nice win for Griffin. That third round definitely won it for him. No idea why Tito performed the way he did in the third.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yes! So glad Griffin one. The fight with Silva was so disappointing for him, but he came back strong in a very good fight. So glad he is ending this year on a good note. Well done, Forrest.

I definitely wanna see a 3rd fight between Ortiz and Griffin.

And you guys said Koscheck was the heel? Tito is the better heel. :lmao


----------



## thepunisherkills

Bring on BJ penn/Sanchez

That will be a fight ^


----------



## Rmx820

^ def excited for that fight


----------



## Mikey Damage

tito with excuses, post-fight.

shocking.

fucking GSP finished a fight with a serious groin injury, you pansy.


----------



## Blasko

GSP never finished with A CRACKED SKULL.


----------



## SteveMania

Goddamn Tito, we hardly knew ye.

LOL at him bringing up the cracked skull, I was hoping he'd say some Neanderthal rhetoric about his back. Disclaimer: every fighter that competes full-time has some sort of lingering injury, it just so happens Tito has to allude to said injury after losing instead of grinding his teeth and neglecting to mention commonplace problems that every fighter deals with.

Regarding the fight, Tito looked awfully stiff like he was a confused geriatric throwing his wrists up by his head to defend. His defense was atrocious, he never shelled up and countered, and he moved directly backwards leaving Griffin's body kicks available.

The problem with Tito is that he's at a stage where he's only marginally improving. He's older, a lot slower, doesn't seem to have any conception of defensive boxing nor is he really a threat offensively, and fighters are improving at a much quicker rate to the point where damaging dudes left and right inside the guard won't be as much of a threat.


----------



## seancarleton77

Great night of fights ladies and gents. By the way Tito would have been beat in his prime by the Forrest Griffin that showed up tonight!

I think 107 will go down as fight card of the year still.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Forrest was killer today, I was very impressed by him. That third round was pretty much all him. Tito was pretty poor in the third round. He should have probably been like "my fault, I didn't do too well at the end", rather than "I have a cracked skull".


----------



## Mikey Damage

Tito on 3rd round: "That's called ring rust and being tired."

No, Tito. That's called being old and on the downside of your career.


----------



## SteveMania

It's funny because people have made direct connotations about how great and marked his cardio is, yet anytime he got dummied on his feet he'd fade dramatically. It's even more apparent now because he's older and more geriatric-esque.


----------



## seancarleton77

Anyone else looking forward to Penn vs. Sanchez & Florian vs. Guida?


----------



## T3H~L3X

To comment on something said a page back... Koscheck and Brock= Two Man Power Trip v2.0... oh gimmie a hell yeah... I'm calling it now Kos gets the shot after bringing in Shane as his manager, Brock F-5's GSP straight to hell.. New Champ. It's simple booking folks... all jokes aside. Kos looked good but still not ready. I'd like to see him face Hardy and maybe a prime time special on that to decide the true number one contender. Either way neither man is poised to cause GSP much trouble so may as well let them fight each other. 

Griffin looked good all night but Tito's ground and pound was vicious... The decision went how I saw it with Griffin taking the split. Looking forward to a third between them. 

Baroni was well Baroni... knew it from the start unless he unloaded a ko punch early he'd gas and be picked apart the rest of the fight. I was hoping at least for a Leben Vs Bisping like ending with him tucking his hands and letting Sadollah fire away. 

Was surprised by Thiago/Christmas... decent back and forth fight.

Definatly looking forward to Sanchez/Penn and Florian/Guida... 107 will be awesome.


----------



## SteveMania

BJ/Sanchez intrigues me as much as any blatantly one-sided fight on paper would. The only conceivable advantages Diego has in this fight is cardio and an indigenous pace. Diego can make it at least semi-quasi competitive; he has a durable chin and is competent enough to not get blown out of the water on his feet. With that said BJ should handle Diego just as easily as he did Florian, assuming he doesn't come in completely out of depth and gets out-worked.

I think Guida's one-note approach could present problems to Florian, who remains to be sub-par in the wrestling department. I wouldn't favor him in the fight, but if he can delusion judges with takedowns and minimal activity on top, he could very realistically walk away with a Danzig-like decision.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Diego comes out and tries to trade blows like he did vs Guida, he's taking a fucking nap.

Wouldn't surprise if Diego attempts for takedowns, which is such a double-edged sword. Yeah, you have top position....but you're in the guard of one the most dangerous fighters in the world. 

I can't see Diego advancing position out of Penn's guard, I can't see Diego out-striking Penn, I can't see Diego winning.


----------



## SteveMania

Sanchez doesn't have a good enough technical wrestling game to mount takedowns. He thrives in the clinch and only GSP has been able to hulk BJ there. If Diego can somehow get BJ down, and that's a catastrophic if, that'll be his biggest chance to corral to the title. Diego has a heavy top game and as we've seen, BJ isn't much of a threat with submissions off his back. On the inverse, BJ would absolutely batter Diego if he managed to get on top, which I believe is a greater possibility.

I doubt it matters though, since Diego doesn't have a good enough shot and he doesn't have the size to wear BJ out in the clinch.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Forrests punches and kicks lookd so crisp he was unloading with combos throughout the fight, was a little worried when Tito started to land elbows but Tito looked so stiff on his feet Forrest definatly won the fight should have been a UD not a split.

What the hell was Koscheck doing faking the eye injury though? i mean on replays it showed nothing connected, and then he poked johnson!


----------



## Loopee

Koscheck is such a bitch..I heard Rogan was saying he got kneed in the eye. I was like fuck no he didn't. The guy was squinting the wrong eye too. Was srsly hoping Rumble was knock him the fuck out.

Good PPV though (Prelims and Main). Real happy Griffin won..what was up with Tito pushing him though?

Tito isn't old though. I'd simply just strike it up to ring rust


----------



## Myers

Tito said he wants him and forrest to be the coaches of TUF 11 which would lead to the rubber match. Forrest said he would but I guess it's still up in the air at this point. I think it could be an interesting season, when tito and shamrock were coaches they had the highest ratings in TUF history until this past season and I can't think of any fighters currently that would standout as coaches.


----------



## -Mystery-

Griffin coaching makes no sense. Why should he fight Tito again when he's arguably one fight (vs winner of Evans/Silva) from fighting the winner of Shogun/Machida II (unless of course Shogun wins then in which case Anderson gets the first shot)?

Let Tito and Franklin coach.


----------



## Loopee

I'd be all for that. Season 3 is probably my fav TUF. Hopefully in the rubber match we get a clear winner and not another split decision

I'd say Griffin is about 2 fights away from the title right now


----------



## Ronsterno1

Griffin doesnt need to fight Tito again though, he should be focusing on getting back in the cage asap and getting another win on board then getting a title shot. Tito should fight Jardine/Franklin/Vera they would be interesting fights.


----------



## SteveMania

Loopee said:


> Tito isn't old though. I'd simply just strike it up to ring rust



Let's recap.

He's 34 years old turning 35 soon, well past his physical prime. Unlike most 34 year olds, he's been around the sport for well over a decade. He has faced a Brinks truck amount of injuries over his career (which he shouldn't bring up as excuses), including an inert back which didn't give him the same spring in his shot.

Chalk it up to ring rust, but the Tito Ortiz you saw last night is the best Tito Ortiz you're ever going to see here on out. His defensive boxing is complete rubbish, he flails his wrists up by his head, which he doesn't cover up and because Griffin couldn't punch his way out of a wet paper sack, he wasn't completely throttled in the third round. His speed has gone done tenfold, which hurts his strong suit in getting the fight down. He moved straight backwards instead of laterally every time Griffin finished on a flurry, which also collectively left him open to body and leg kicks that took gusto out of his already decayed shot.

Tito's at a stage where he'll only improve marginally and continue to depreciate quicker than most fighters. It's a culmination of injuries, age and fighter mileage.


----------



## Loopee

Sure, but he isn't old. Sure he had surgeries and all that, but Couture came back and really impressed. Mir had his accident, and after beating Brock, and then Nog in an impressive way, he looked really nice. I'd honestly say wait until Ortiz's second fight before giving throwing around the old and past his prime thing..I guess you can throw the past his prime thing around to some degree, but it could simply just be ring rust.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I agre with Loopee to a point as the same things had been said about guys like Big Nog, Shogun, and Mir as he mentioned. Yet all of them came back in pretty impressive fashion and everyone jumped back on the bandwagon to support them. I for one think Tito will make a great gatekeeper but with a string of two or so win, I could see his popularity throwing him into a title shot with him giving the champ some trouble before losing. Tito is stilla very dangerous fighter and his take downs and some of that vicious ground and pound in round one proved that.


----------



## SteveMania

Loopee said:


> Sure, but he isn't old. Sure he had surgeries and all that, but Couture came back and really impressed. Mir had his accident, and after beating Brock, and then Nog in an impressive way, he looked really nice. I'd honestly say wait until Ortiz's second fight before giving throwing around the old and past his prime thing..I guess you can throw the past his prime thing around to some degree, but it could simply just be ring rust.



Randy also began his MMA career at 33 with no prior fighting experience. In terms of fighter mileage, Tito is old. He's worn out physically as a result of injuries and has aged in what I believe is a rapid rate now relative to fighting years - similarly to Mirko, Hughes, Chuck, Nog, Wand, etc. This, a guy that has competed in MMA for over decade, having endured countless training sessions and ass kickings at the hands of Chuck and Randy, no longer has the speed and explosiveness behind his shot, his striking (never great to begin with) is even worse now given how geriatric he appears inside the cage and his cardio (never great to begin with) is also a sticking point.

The difference with Mir is that for one, he was a fairly young guy when he got into the motorcycle accident, two, hasn't had the same plane of injuries at Tito and three, hasn't been in the sport as long. It's hard to compare the two when one guy has been competing a lot longer in contrast, has experienced more in legendary training sessions and now finds himself north of 30 and clearly depreciating.


----------



## SteveMania

T3H~L3X said:


> I agre with Loopee to a point as the same things had been said about guys like Big Nog, Shogun, and Mir as he mentioned. Yet all of them came back in pretty impressive fashion and everyone jumped back on the bandwagon to support them.



Shogun and Mir aren't as old as Tito and haven't been in the sport nearly as long, nor have endured the same injuries. I'm still not sold on Nog because barring the Randy fight, he looked like an extra from Dawn of the Living Dead for the last three years.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

If there were to be a rematch I would put all my chips on Griffin. If that same Griffin shows up from yesterday, he can beat Tito all day. Tito hardly impressed me yesterday. Whether it was due to age, ring rust, or whatever, I would still give the rubber match to Forrest.


----------



## Mikey Damage

there is an actual age, and a sports age.

A NFL running back is 30 years old. He's not old. Sports age, he's old.

A fighter is 34 years old. He's not old. Sports age, he's old.


----------



## Liam Miller

Really good night of fights, little disappointed with Cane that said i did want lil Nog to win but expected more from Banha.

Saunders KO'ing davis was a suprise i never saw that coming and Baroni that dude is tough and always has been but like Trigg why is he back.

I'm happy Griffin won even though i predicted a Ortiz win but halfway during the fight i switched and really wanted to see Griffin get the win.

Also Koscheck is still a huge jackass and i'm glad people booed the shit out of him, calling himself the number 1 contender and calling out Dan Hardy, man fuck Koscheck


----------



## SteveMania

Mikey Damage said:


> there is an actual age, and a sports age.
> 
> A NFL running back is 30 years old. He's not old. Sports age, he's old.
> 
> A fighter is 34 years old. He's not old. Sports age, he's old.



This.

Make no mistake about it, it's damn impressive that Shogun could effectively return from two major knee surgeries, supplemented more by how much better he looks now than he did in the '05 GP. But do you honestly believe Shogun would have been able to return in the same capacity if he had 5-10 more years of grueling training/fights under his belt and was 10 years older chronologically, like Tito? And also prolonged his surgery, like Tito?

If you can glean anything from Tito's fights, it would be his one-note style of taking dudes down and obliterating them left and right inside of the guard. MMA continues to evolve to the point where guy's are now better equipped off their backs, standing, in the clinch, etc., and destroying guys inside of their guard isn't as much of a threat as it would have been five years ago. If Tito came out with similar explosiveness and speed like he did in his prime, then there wouldn't be any mistaking that his back was a major liability all those years following tough losses against Chuck and Machida along with less than sterling performances against Vitor and Griffin (following the first round). It was the opposite. Ring rust doesn't fill the void on how fighter A, who is nearing 35 and has been in the sport for over a decade, came out slower and less aware in the thick of things.

Truth be told, Tito was never a great fighter and his popularity was bolstered more by his brash attitude and pre/post fight antics than what he actually accomplished inside of the cage. Now he's a fighter north of his prime and is clearly too slow to compete at the highest level. His striking is terrible, both offensively and defensively, and considering he had some legitimate training with Freddie Roach, it just goes to show that he's at the point where he isn't likely to improve much. He's the modern-day Tom Erikson without as good a wrestling background.

Like duly noted, there's chronological age and relative fighter age. Tito's been competing professionally for over a decade unlike his contemporaries that have endured similar sidelining injuries. Not to mention having dealt with a shitty back for several years instead of mulling for immediate surgery has also been a major detriment now that he's aged and naturally lost his reflexes/speed/timing.

Look at Cro Cop, who much like Tito has fallen under the same curse of extensive fighter mileage, injuries and experience, which is a trade-off in and of itself. Mirko can no longer do the things he did years ago because his speed, reflexes, movement and timing have all diminished and in MMA one second can be the difference between a knockout and a recovery. The reason Randy made a successful transition from Greco and Freestyle into MMA at 33 years of age is mainly because he had limited fight experience prior to making the jump. Physically he wasn't anywhere near as shopworn as a 33 year old Cro Cop was or a 34 year old Tito and he was able to successfully acclimate his wrestling and also develop as a fighter well into his late 30s.

It's painfully obvious that Cro Cop, or Tito for that matter, can no longer dominate at the highest echelon given relative fighter age has already surpassed that of most 35 and 34 year olds respectively.


----------



## Loopee

I still don't agree that sports age, 34 is old. Sports age old these days is around 37/38


----------



## Dark Church

Tito also hasn't won a fight in three years and that was against Ken Shamrock. Tito wants to coach TUF against so he can remain in the spotlight for longer. Tito is not a top ten LHW anymore and I don't see him becoming one anytime soon. He may be young in his everyday life but in that cage he is an old man.


----------



## Loopee

If Ortiz didn't use the cage in the Rashad fight, the judges would've given it to him (I'm pretty sure I had Rashad winning that fight slightly though). His best years are behind him, but I'm personally gonna wait a fight or 2 before saying the guy's thing is done


----------



## T3H~L3X

I wouldn't say he's done at all.. he may not be the dominating force he was at one time and could be on the down slope of his career but I see him as a Rich Franklin.. he's exciting and sells fights and when put in with the right opponent things could be explosive. There's still a lot of fights he could win or lose hence I say keep him around as a gate keeper.


----------



## SteveMania

Loopee said:


> I still don't agree that sports age, 34 is old. Sports age old these days is around 37/38



You still haven't grasped my point.

There's a little something called relative wear and tear that comes when taking part in a sport where you get punched in the face for a living for over a decade. That's exactly why former savants of the game like Mirko, Wand, Nog, Hughes, Chuck and others haven't made headway in the last couple of years. Tito's inactivity has nothing to do with his lack of speed/reflexes/timing and everything to do with fighter age and injuries he still possesses coming into play. He's clearly a shot fighter, that at this stage, will only benefit off of generous match-making.

I'm not saying he's 'done' per se, but he can't compete against the best the division has to offer and the only reason he made it somewhat close against Griffin is because Forrest is a slow 205er himself. Speaking of which, the few times I've seen Griffin buzz a guy with a punch, he really had to plant and swing which made him even slower than usual, so I imagine he just pitter patters away because they're the only shots he can throw quick enough.

With that said, there really wasn't anything special about Griffin's performance last night. He stands with his hands too low and his chin straight up, he telegraphs every attack by shuffling forward before punching, he lunges in chin first when he throws, he drops his hands when he throws any punch other than a jab or cross, and the laundry list of technical errors goes on.


----------



## Loopee

I got your point, I just didn't agree with it 100%. I'll admit, Tito is passed his prime and all of that stuff..my whole thing was I'm personally gonna wait a fight or so before saying he's too old for it all. I know he's been in the sport for a while, but I wanna see if the guy can still perform at a high level, which I'd then chalk that fight up to ring rust..and if he shows no real improvements, then I'd see things the way you're seeing things 100%. I'm not even that big a Tito fan either - I'm just giving him the botd


----------



## -Mystery-

Let Chuck coach against Tito. lol.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Diego is my man

He's in my fantasy league


----------



## Loopee

-Mystery- said:


> Let Chuck coach against Tito. lol.


That also wouldn't be too bad lol


----------



## Ronsterno1

I sure as hell dont wanna see another Chuck v Tito match though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

agreed ^


----------



## Liam Miller

Meh i would watch another Tito/Chuck it wouldn't bother me to much if they were to fight again. But if chuck were to fight again i can think of matchups i would prefer over Tito/Chuck.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Franlkin Vs Chuck/Tito would interest me more tbh


----------



## Liam Miller

I'd rather see Tito and Franklin be fighting younger guys in the division or whatever fucking division Rich is in, but Tito/Rich is likely to happen at some point.


----------



## McQueen

I'd like to see that fight.


----------



## SteveMania

Right now Franklin/Jardine is pegged to co-head 110. They could go any number of ways with Tito, the key is to set him up with the right match-ups because I think he gets worked by Evans, Thiago, Rogerio, Shogun, Cane, Jones and to a lesser extent, Randy. I could see him brutalizing Jardine on the floor and Coleman should be easy pickings.

Speed kills and without that Tito doesn't have great odds against any of the aforementioned fighters and even some dark horse prospects that I think could handle Tito now. Either scrap Randy/Coleman in favor of Tito/Coleman, which I firmly believe would be an easy payday for Ortiz. Or give him someone like Bonnar who has a name and won't defend any of Tito's shots.


----------



## Liam Miller

As much as i would like to see Jones/Tito. Shogun/Tito and Cane/Tito, you're right all bad matchups for tito at this point, i'd say give him Coleman, Bonnar or Jardine if Rich/Keith doesn't happen.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Yeah, Bonnar will probably beat Krystoff and against Tito, suffer the same fate as the Coleman fight...his wrestling sucks tbf, that'd be a good way back in for Tito right now.


----------



## McQueen

Bonner will probably lose to Krystoff because Bonner fucking sucks and is quite lucky to have his job.

Sorry to break it to you Morg.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Care to sig bet?


----------



## McQueen

I'm too lazy to even look for a sig but alright


----------



## SteveMania

Bonnar's one of the only guys from the show, still in the UFC, to have never improved. Similarly to Griffin, he couldn't punch his way out of a wet paper sack, he has a sub-par beard, can't wrestle for shit, possesses decent submissions, is slow and his striking is average at best.

Tito even in his current incarnation would steamroll Bonnar into dust.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I agreed ^ 

We're betting on the Krystoff match.

The fight is at 110, so how about one chooses the other's sig until UFC 111. Lol this fight is ages away.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I know i'll think of something in the meantime.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> Wanderlei Silva’s next fight will be with Michael Bisping, a well-placed Las Vegas source has told Fighters Only. The fight may headline the UFC’s first event in Australia, which takes place in February 2010.
> 
> Verbal agreements for the clash have been given, although Fighters Only understands that bout agreements are not yet drawn up. The fight will not be official until these are signed and returned by both men.
> 
> Bisping is coming off a win over Denis Kang at UFC 105 while Silva is coming off a decision loss to Rich Franklin at UFC 99. That fight took place at a catch weight of 195lbs and while Bisping operates at middleweight now, he too is a former light-heavyweight, making a catch weight meeting a possibility.
> 
> Silva and Bisping were due to fight at UFC 105 but the Brazilian legend had surgery on his face to remove scar tissue that had built up around his eyes. He was unable to make the November 14th date with Bisping and Denis Kang was drafted in instead.
> 
> But once UFC matchmaker Joe Silva has decided he wants to see a fight, it usually takes place, even if it has to be postponed due to injury or suspension. A future meeting between Bisping and Silva was thus always on the cards once Silva became unavailable for UFC 105.
> 
> Silva had been rumoured to be facing Yoshihiro Akiyama at the UFC Australia event, but UFC president Dana White commented offhand after UFC 106 that the fight was most likely off. Today’s news explains that remark.


So Wandy Vs Bisping, I know many here felt it would be a step backwards for Bisping, but either way this should be a very entertaining fight.


----------



## Myers

I think it will be good fight for bisping, I wouldn't consider it a step back considering it will be against a legend of the sport and it will be Wand's first fight at the MW division in the UFC. I think of it as Silva's last attempt to salvage any type mma career, and bisping should be a good challenge for him.


----------



## Loopee

Im rooting for Bisping

I wonder what time this show will air in the UK/US though seeing as it's in Aussie


----------



## T3H~L3X

WAR Wandy... Pull a Henderson and KHTFO


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

T3H~L3X said:


> WAR Wandy... Pull a Henderson and KHTFO


I think Bisping will be shrewd enough this time, to not circle into Wandy's big right hand. If he isn't then he's a fool, because Henderson should taught him a valuable lesson... the hard way!


http://mmalinker.com/videos/view/25130/Dan_Hardy_Josh_Koscheck_Is_A_Turd_That_Wont_Flush_Away

^ Oi Oi!!!

The games have started already, Hardy calling Joshcheck "a turd that wont flush away". 

"Best best beans in the world..."


----------



## Liam Miller

Two cocky fighters that talk alot of shit, look forward to GSP whooping either one or both it don't matter to GSP.

Bisping/Wandy will be a good brawl although not excited about it main eventing but hopefully they will be a good co-main event, Wandy should win remember what he did to Jardine something like that may happen


----------



## seancarleton77

Sexyama needs to get past Wandi (not going to be easy) so he can own "Fish n' Chips" Bisping (considerably easier)in UFC's first main event fight in Korea! Followed by going down to Welterweight and losing a classic to George St. Pierre.


----------



## SteveMania

Similarly to Chuck, I honestly feel Wand's power has diminished along with his speed, timing, accuracy and chin. Fortunately, Bisping doesn't have much sting behind his punches so he isn't likely to put a dent on Wand's mug.

The key for Bisping is to use the Chris Leben strategy, which is to say continuously move off his back foot, provide angles and peck away on the outside with kicks. If he can successfully gauge Wand's timing and range he should be able to coast on points. The key for Wand is to get inside and windmill as much as possible, hope at least one connects and look to continue the barrage.

It should be noted that this will be Wand's first official cut to 185 and history says the first cut is always the most taxing. For a guy like Wand, someone involved in a who's who of wars, cutting weight at his age could be more of a drawback than a benefit that'll leave him empty and lost midway through the fight. And let's face it, Wand relies mainly on his speed (which has diminished) and pace as two of his biggest weapons whenever he enters the ring/cage.


----------



## seancarleton77

Whoa! whoa! whoa! You mean to tell me that Fish n' Chips got Akiyama's shot at Wanderlei Silva?! What the fuck man! Sexyama would embarrass olde Fish n' Chips so I hope Bisping beats Silva so we get that match.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

seancarleton77 said:


> Whoa! whoa! whoa! You mean to tell me that Fish n' Chips got Akiyama's shot at Wanderlei Silva?! What the fuck man! Sexyama would embarrass *olde Fish n' Chips *so I hope Bisping beats Silva so we get that match.


From the guy with 'The Clash' in his sig...


----------



## seancarleton77

Chrisp_Morg said:


> From the guy with 'The Clash' in his sig...


Joe (especially), Mick, Paul and Topper were famous for talent and being the voice of a revolution in the music and art world, Fish n' chips is famous for being British. I like Bisping fine but he has so much hype behind him you'd think he is Anderson Silva! Brits usually get my humour.


----------



## Myers

Gonzaga has a staph infection and cannot fight at 108 against dos santos. I think he is luckier to get staph then getting fucked up by Dos Santos.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'm not having a go, I think it's funny.

Bisping only has hype in the UK because he's a hometown boy with good exposure, I think the holes in his game are obvious to most. That he admits himself, after UFC 105: "I know I've got a long way to go, but I'm trying guys".

It annoys me because I think the people that over rate him are the people who think he's over rated and do so just to ragg on him (That made no sense but yeah!)

Seriously who honestly rates him as an Anderson Silva? That's just.... *sigh* silly!!!

P.S Serra/Trigg is all but confirmed.

Serra said he loves the UFC for giving him arrogent pricks to punch int he face or something to that effect lol.


----------



## Dark Church

Serra/Trigg should a retirement fight. I don't care who would win because I would win either way.


----------



## SteveMania

Bisping gets every bit as much hype as any other fighter with delusional fanboys. Difference is he carries the torch whenever the UFC steps foot in the U.K.

By the same token he doesn't get enough credit from fans of any other ilk. He could piss on the elixir of life, save a nursery of babies from a burning building, and fuck two bitches at once and he still won't get any respect. I've always been critical of him because for one, I felt his skills were overemphasized for the longest time and two, he doesn't have that defining win that separates elite from mediocrity, but I'll give credit where credit is due, he's clearly got the potential to do things at 185 and anyone that suggests otherwise is extremely presumptuous.

To completely shut down a BJJ BB like Kang and repeatedly obtain full guard was very impressive. Not only that but he showed great composure, hip escaped from mount twice while nullifying Kang for the entire first round. His wrestling was always non-existent in my eyes because offensively he did nothing but clinch, where he found some success with the plum, and his takedown defense lacked (although he was considerably undersized at 205). He showed some decent wrestling chops against Kang, who while I believe to be a defensively plagued fighter, is an above average wrestler for the weight and has never been hulked around in that department.

It goes without saying that Bisping is still a peripherally flawed fighter that doesn't do any one thing spectacular and possesses weaknesses like any other. I don't see how you can glean 'overrated' from a guy that appears to be perennially hated by everyone outside of Brits and some rational observers.


----------



## seancarleton77

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Bisping only has hype in the UK because he's a hometown boy with good exposure, I think the holes in his game are obvious to most. That he admits himself, after UFC 105: "I know I've got a long way to go, but I'm trying guys".
> 
> Serra said he loves the UFC for giving him arrogent pricks to punch int he face or something to that effect lol.


I like Mike Bisping, I also like busting his balls. I respect him for saying there is room for improvement, UFC are the ones who over hyped/ over pushed him.

Serra fought Hughes and now Trigg, he really does fight the biggest pricks in UFC, I suspect he moves up to 205 to face Tito by next Fall.


----------



## randy skalba

They should do Serra vs Koscheck lol.


----------



## seancarleton77

randy skalba said:


> They should do Serra vs Koscheck lol.


I'm guessing both guys are pro wrestling fans, for some reason those guys love playing the heel, it's actually quite fun.


----------



## Alpha-Male

Bisping is not a threat to silva. Neither is akiyama as this stage - he was overhyped anyway like most k1/pride fighters.
Belfort is the only credible threat in the mw division. Henderson too can cause some problems imo, too bad he isn't signed with the ufc anymore.


----------



## Alpha-Male

A match that I really want to see is overeem vs brett rogers.

We've all seen what rogers is capable of with those heavy hands of his.

But on the other hand, the enigmatic strikeforce heavyweight champion is somewhat of a mystery. We've all seen how he's undergone an amazing transformation from mediocre lhw to a heavyweight champion smashing machine. But even style wise, he has changed so much that's it's hard to say what he would bring to such a match up. All I can say is that he has definitely improved for the better - more endurance, much more strength, more size, and technique has improved too.

And before anyone shouts 'steroids'. He's innocent until proven guilty.

It would be interesting to see how the new and improved 'uber-reem' would match against the deadly rogers.


----------



## seancarleton77

Overeem is either hiding something or he is anti American or an anti American hiding something!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I honestly think Marquardt is the biggest threat to Silva, I don't understand why the guy just doesn't stay at 205. He's cleaned out the division, move on.

I like Overeem but his recent claims that hes going to go down as a legend in MMA was laughable. As someone said earlier, if the money is good in Japan, he's no need to come over here to fight thus no need to get off of the roids (if he is on them).

I want to see Barnett come back over when his suspension finishes, he'd be a great addition to the Strikeforce HW division. In fact if strikeforce got serious about it they could have a great HW division given a lot of the talent that's out there. In an ideal world we would see:

Fedor, Rogers, Werdum, Arlovski, Overeem, Lashley, Barnett. Plus up and comers such as Puder, Roger Gracie and Baby Fedor. Maybe even have Sylvia back if he sorts his life out.

I'd love it but they need PPV to afford most of this.

(Wow I jest went off on a strange tangent sorry)

would be a great HW division if it came off.


----------



## Liam Miller

Alpha-Male said:


> A match that I really want to see is overeem vs brett rogers.
> 
> We've all seen what rogers is capable of with those heavy hands of his.
> 
> But on the other hand, the enigmatic strikeforce heavyweight champion is somewhat of a mystery. We've all seen how he's undergone an amazing transformation from mediocre lhw to a heavyweight champion smashing machine. But even style wise, he has changed so much that's it's hard to say what he would bring to such a match up. All I can say is that he has definitely improved for the better - more endurance, much more strength, more size, and technique has improved too.
> 
> And before anyone shouts 'steroids'. He's innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how the new and improved 'uber-reem' would match against the deadly rogers.



No woman beaters here, but i agree Overeem/Rogers would be a good fight. And also has Lashley signed with strikeforce?


----------



## randy skalba

Lashley hasnt signed yet, But theres lots of reports on the net saying its gonna happen soon and is behing finalized.
Theres some sort of issue with him wanting to work both TNA and Strikeforce.


----------



## SteveMania

Alpha-Male said:


> All I can say is that he has definitely improved for the better - more endurance, much more strength, more size, and technique has improved too.
> 
> And before anyone shouts 'steroids'. He's innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how the new and improved 'uber-reem' would match against the deadly rogers.



I gather Rogers is still the flavor of the month.

Regarding Overeem, I agree, his cardio is much better because he no longer slaughters himself to make 205 and whether or not he's chemically induced, the amount of size he put on helps him substantially in the clinch. His striking has always been great and it appears to be even better now. My biggest faux-pas with Overeem is that he reacts awkwardly when hit. I also believe his chin is average at best.

With that said, barring some fluky haymaker right off jump street, Overeem would wreck Rogers because outside of power, Rogers is just a massive laboring HW that can't wrestle for shit and according to him, doesn't have a clue about where he ranks on the floor.


----------



## Myers

It looks like Elvis Sinosic is going to return to the ufc to fight Chris Haseman at UFC 110. With a record of 8-11, you would think they could give that spot for a more deserving fighter.

It also looks like Cain/Nog will happen at 110 as well.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> It looks like Elvis Sinosic is going to return to the ufc to fight Chris Haseman at UFC 110. With a record of 8-11, you would think they could give that spot for a more deserving fighter.
> 
> It also looks like Cain/Nog will happen at 110 as well.



I'm pretty sure Cain/Nog is targeted for 109, which would made that card all the more better.

Seriously, Randy/Coleman, Hughes/Renzo and Serra/Trigg all on the same night just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> I'm pretty sure Cain/Nog is targeted for 109, which would made that card all the more better.
> 
> Seriously, Randy/Coleman, Hughes/Renzo and Serra/Trigg all on the same night just doesn't do it for me.


I know it's supposed to be UFC 109 not UFC 9.

I'm still excited for the Trigg/Serra match though. I get the feeling that Randy/Coleman is either going to be a suprise MOTN candidate or the most boring 15mins inside the octagon ever.


----------



## SteveMania

Randy/Coleman will likely start out with Coleman sizing up for a takedown, which is his MO. He'll probably find some success early until he pulls his best Sokoudjou impression and fades completely in the second. Coleman isn't a diverse enough fighter to make it competitive against a guy that made it close in his own game, freestyle. His striking never advanced and he's a poached salmon off his back. Randy will have his way with him.


----------



## wwevilman

T3H~L3X said:


> Obviously a big name casual fan and not an actual fan of the sport of MMA itself.


Whatever.

Tito-Griffin wasn't a real big seller to me, Sanchez-Penn will be, call me a "casual" fan all you want, in my opinion anybody that watches the sport is a REAL fan. Stop acting like an MMA elitist.


----------



## seancarleton77

What is wrong about being elitist, I don't about others but I am not a guy who likes to fit in.


----------



## wwevilman

seancarleton77 said:


> What is wrong about being elitist, I don't about others but I am not a guy who likes to fit in.


Perhaps condescending is a better word?

I felt his comment about me not being a "real" fan because of the reason I didn't order 106 was condescending. I still watched the event, but Ortiz-Griffin 2 wasn't enough to make me want to jump up and spend 45 dollars to watch it(nor was Koscheck-Johnson), whereas Lesnar-Carwin had my interest because it's a fight that I've actually been wanting to see even before it was announced.


----------



## Loopee

*Brings up a slightly old topic*

I've liked Bisping since TUF 3. Not cause he's from the UK or anything..I just kinda thought he always had potential to be something real good. I will say he did deserve the KO from Hendo though lol

If Serra or Trigg loses, I'd say they were one more fight away from not being in the UFC. Serra being kinda lucky seeing as he won TUF 4, so he always has that to fall back on which makes him a somewhat draw to "casuals"


----------



## seancarleton77

wwevilman said:


> Perhaps condescending is a better word?
> 
> I felt his comment about me not being a "real" fan because of the reason I didn't order 106 was condescending. I still watched the event, but Ortiz-Griffin 2 wasn't enough to make me want to jump up and spend 45 dollars to watch it(nor was Koscheck-Johnson), whereas Lesnar-Carwin had my interest because it's a fight that I've actually been wanting to see even before it was announced.


That's cool. 107 is THE card!


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC bringing back Elvis Sinosic?

LOL....


----------



## wwevilman

seancarleton77 said:


> That's cool. 107 is THE card!


Very much so, I like both Penn and Sanchez, but I'm rooting more for Sanchez.

As for the headliner bout....Well...I've always been a Mir fan at heart.


----------



## Ronsterno1

SteveMania said:


> I'm pretty sure Cain/Nog is targeted for 109, which would made that card all the more better.
> 
> Seriously, Randy/Coleman, Hughes/Renzo and Serra/Trigg all on the same night just doesn't do it for me.


Im actually looking forward to the card. I always liks seeing Randy fight, Hughes and Renzo will be interesting, and Serra should beat Trigg to get a win he needs. Ok so a few older guys are in their but so fucking what?


----------



## seancarleton77

People keep overlooking Florian vs. Guida at 107, even though it will almost certainly be better than Mir vs. Kongo and could even be fight of the night!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'm looking forward to Mir/Kongo because I'm a Mir mark but they all interest me especially the Fitch fight.


----------



## SteveMania

Ronsterno1 said:


> Im actually looking forward to the card. I always liks seeing Randy fight, Hughes and Renzo will be interesting, and Serra should beat Trigg to get a win he needs. Ok so a few older guys are in their but so fucking what?



I love watching Randy fight (with all due respect, Vera was a bad match-up), and depending on who they're matched up with, Hughes and Serra almost assuredly bring the cheddar.

With that said, it has nothing to do with the card having older guys so much as it has everything to do with the style match-ups, notwithstanding Coleman, who is only remotely exciting unless on the receiving end of a HL KO. Randy/Coleman just isn't an aesthetically pleasing fight and neither is Hughes/Renzo. You'd be hard-pressed to see Renzo stuff takedowns and score much on his own, which means the fight will likely be a tailored positional battle with a few nip and tuck moments in between. Stylistically, that doesn't make for the most exciting fight on the planet, but of course I could be wrong. Take into consideration that Renzo is 42, making his first official cut and hasn't fought in three years, then you know the UFC is moving the goal posts for Hughes in an attempt to make him a high level gatekeeper in the division.

Serra/Trigg is the most compelling fight of the three. I like Serra's odds on the feet because if nothing else, he has massive power for a WW, a great chin, can absorb punishment, and has some underrated head movement. His wrestling sucks although I don't see Trigg consistently getting takedowns here, so expect a fight that'll probably see some scare moments for Trigg standing coupled with takedowns and some GnP en-route to a fairly close fight after three rounds.

The main event is as predictable a fight on the card. For as offensively gifted Vitor is, he's a front-runner. He leaves himself open, trudges directly ahead of his target and once Anderson finds his range it'll be evident early that Vitor just never belonged in the cage with Silva. Add on Anderson's sturdy beard, and it's a nightmare match-up for Vitor.


----------



## Dark Church

Marquardt/Sonnen is the fight I am most excited about for 109. Also the last I read Hughes/Gracie isn't happening at 109 but something could have changed. 110 is looking great as well.


----------



## Liam Miller

This may be late but anyone else hear that War Machine is now a porn star.


----------



## SteveMania

Yeah, he goes by Whore Machine now.


----------



## Blasko

He buried Lesner in and interview, calling him big and gay.

Total tool.


Been watching a lot of Sakuraba recently. Guy is incredible.


----------



## -Mystery-

Anderson isn't gonna be ready to go until April so no Silva/Vitor in February.


----------



## wwevilman

-Mystery- said:


> Anderson isn't gonna be ready to go until April so no Silva/Vitor in February.


Does anybody think Belfort _might_ beat Silva for the belt?


----------



## SteveMania

Of course he could, it's part and parcel in MMA that 'anything could happen'.

With that said, I don't see him coming close. Vitor is and always has been a front-runner and for as offensively skilled he is, defensively he has always been sub-par. He suffers from Kang syndrome, once the fight starts to get competitive or the tables turn, he wilts under the pressure and gets blown out. Also, Anderson has a hell of a chin to add onto how much of a virtuoso his striking is in comparison.

So no, I don't think Vitor gets it done.


----------



## randy skalba

Word is that Vitor is just gonna wait for Silva to heel


----------



## wwevilman

randy skalba said:


> Word is that Vitor is just gonna wait for Silva to heel


I don't think he really has a choice, Dana doesn't make injured fighters compete....Or at least I don't think he does.


----------



## randy skalba

Im not saying he woulda been forced to compete.
Im saying It looks like Vitor wont have a fill in fight to wait for silva.


----------



## tbwinsbo6

Vitor waiting to get smashed is terrible. That happens, then what does he do?


----------



## randy skalba

Retire again lol.
He's only fighting for the Purse obviously.
He's gotta know he's gonna get murdered but 250,000$ can make you do stupid things lol


----------



## Dark Church

The UFC cut Jake Rosholt and Brock Larson. Rosholt deserved another fight for sure and Strikeforce would be smart to snatch him up. I am sick of guys like this getting cut though when people like Chris Leben still have jobs.


----------



## tbwinsbo6

Larson was garbage, boring fighter with no technical ability. Wasn't Rosholt undefeated before his recent loss? I mean dang, that's harsh to give up on a guy so early.


----------



## SteveMania

Rosholt still needs more ring time and wins under his belt before he gets acclimated to the big stage. He's a great prospect with some of the best wrestling credentials around, although from what we've seen of him against Miller and Grove, he appears to get discouraged the moment he's caught in a submission. He made zero attempt in either fight to stave off the submission, as if he just strolled into the gym and rolled for the first time.

On that note, Leben would be a great fit for Strikeforce's pool of 185ers. You're guaranteed barnburners with Lawler, Radach and Smith.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Leben vs Smith would be great for one reason.

Smith is taking a fucking nap.


----------



## Myers

it's always great for a can like Smith getting KTFO.

It looks like Kos/Paulo Thiago II is in the works for UFC 109


----------



## Dark Church

Marquardt/Belfort looks likely to happen which would be awesome. This way an undisputed contender would be in place for Silva since it looks like Henderson is gone. I would like to see Belfort actually fight at Middleweight to earn the shot anyway.


----------



## Blasko

Really solid card coming for this Saturday.

SPOILER. 



Really glad that Marcus Jones decided to stay, he's my favorite from this season.


----------



## seancarleton77

My original pick has made it to the Finals and I don't mean the big fella!


----------



## Dark Church

Should be a pretty good card on Saturday and I am pretty pumped for this one. I have interest in all of the televised bouts and interest in some undercard matchups as well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great card announced for Saturday. Hyped up and can't wait. And a little over a week till Prodigy! Awesome!


----------



## Blasko

If Nelson wins, would that make him the most out of shape looking TUF winner ever?


----------



## Myers

Nelson reminds me of Tank Abbot but with talent. Nelson shouldn't have a problem taking schaub down and getting the tko or at least the decision. Don't really care about kimbo/alexander, everyone knows that someone is losing badly in the first round. As for the main event, I don't really know who is going win this one, should be an interesting fight either way.


----------



## S-Mac

Bruiser Blasko said:


> If Nelson wins, would that make him the most out of shape looking TUF winner ever?


Yes by far


----------



## Vocifer

Seeing McSweeney get nailed right after showboating was awesome. Who starts dancing like that after hitting a couple jabs and leg kicks? What a buffoon.

Can't wait to see Jon Jones fight this weekend, should be a very good test for him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

glad to see that Marcus Jones didn't retire.

His ground game looks pretty sharp, but his standup is weaksauce.

What really sucks is he's 35, and he doesn't have much time left in the fight game.


----------



## Myers

In what should be a killer fight, Gilbert Yvel will meet Junior Dos Santos at UFC 108.


----------



## Duke

Rlly? I'm officially jacked. 

Also heard that Melvin Manhoeff signed with Strikeforce. Dunno if anyone else posted that. His first fight could be as early as January against Robbie Lawler. That would be an absolute slug fest.


----------



## Blasko

I believe it's apart of the DREAM/Strikeforce deal. I hope so, Manhoef is great in DREAM.

Or anywhere, his standup is damn near scary.


----------



## SteveMania

I think Marcus Jones has the potential to be a damn good fighter given his level of athleticism and his grappling, although until he stops standing like a mummy with his hands five feet in front of his face and his head straight up, he's screwed against anyone with power and a halfway decent punch. And given his age it's going to be an uphill struggle to fix that wrinkle in time.


----------



## Blasko

THE DARKNESS is easily the best thing to come out of the show. I just hope his stand up upgrades drastically once he gets into a good camp and a few more fights under his belt. 

He's winning his next fight. With ease. Mitrione got some great punches, but absolutely no heart. All DARKNESS has to do is a simple take down and Mitrione will think about tapping.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hope Scaoub (sp?) beats Big Country. And I would like to echo the happiness that Darkness didn't retire. Most impressive on the show, and can't wait to see him take out Mitrione.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Am I the only one who was impressed with Schoonover?

I think he'd do well if he cut to 205.


----------



## Myers

Well that didn't take long. Rampage said today that he will return to the UFC to finish out his contract and at the same time shutting Rashad and Dana up. I am not sure how many fights he has left but I am glad to see them two finally settle it.

Nick Diaz is scheduled to fight at the strikeforce show on Jan 30th, assuming he can put down the bong.


----------



## Dark Church

If Diaz can't put away the pot for his rematch with KJ Noons that he wants then they should fire him.


----------



## Blasko

Now, I wanted to let my fans know that I'm going to come back to the UFC & finish my contract. Not because the haters are talking shit about me being scared of Rashad or Titties or anybody else. I'm coming back for my fans & to shut Rashad's mouth up & shut Dana's mouth up. Then after that I'm going back to doing movies & I might do a boxing match once a year just to stay in shape. Hate on dis!

Amazing stuff. How many fights does he heave in his contract?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Glad Rampage is coming back. There would have been a void, had he and Rashad not have fought after all the trash that was talked on The Ultimate Fighter.


----------



## SteveMania

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Am I the only one who was impressed with Schoonover?
> 
> I think he'd do well if he cut to 205.



I've been talking about Schoonover for awhile now. I had him pegged as one of the finalists before the season began, even though I knew full well that Schaub and Wren were just as capable of making it there.

I also thought 205 would have been in the cards given how pudgy he looked at around 225ish, although he added roughly 30 pounds to his frame since the show (what I would assume was more of a change in nutrition). He went from this:










to this


----------



## T3H~L3X

Looking forward to Rampage coming back... I was just thinking the other day while watching TUF how much of a disappointment it was that they would never settle that beef. Rampage and Rashad and maybe a Rampage/Titties match up... then he can leave and I'd be happy.


----------



## Blasko

Rampage vs Titties should never happen.

Rampage would kill that kid.


----------



## -Mystery-

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Rampage vs Titties should never happen.
> 
> Rampage would kill that kid.


That's precisely why it should happen.

But I love how the light heavyweight division begins to gain some stability after Rampage fucked it up and now, it's fucked up again because of him returning.


----------



## Blasko

Part of me wants to see Rampage beat Rashad, Titties and win the title, only to bitch slap Dana White and steal his blackberry. Then proceed to spam Dana's Twitter with 'I PITY DA FOO'.


----------



## seancarleton77

Good to hear about Rampage, can he shut Tito up too!

Koscheck is going to destroy the welterweights until he gets to GSP!

Nick Diaz should be allowed to smoke not 1 but 2 joint backstage after he executes the rest of the Welterweights and Middleweights in Strike Force, and he will destroy them! UFC will come calling the superior Diaz Brother after that.


----------



## Myers

Unfortunately for Nick Diaz, he won't get past Kos,Fitch,Alves,Hardy and of course GSP in the WW division. He can continue to be the best in strikeforce, but that isn't saying much.


----------



## SteveMania

Nick's a talented fighter, but he can't wrestle for shit. He'd get eaten alive by any halfway decent takedown artist with good submission defense, and the UFC has plenty at 170.


----------



## seancarleton77

Myers said:


> Unfortunately for Nick Diaz, he won't get past Kos,Fitch,Alves,Hardy and of course GSP in the WW division. He can continue to be the best in strikeforce, but that isn't saying much.


Whoa Whoa Whoa! Why the fuck is Dan Hardy on that list!


----------



## Myers

I would give the advantage to Hardy in that fight, I also forgot to add Mike Swick, Martin Kampmann and Ben Saunders to that list


----------



## SteveMania

I'd bet the house on Diaz if he ever fought Kampmann.

For someone as acclaimed for his striking as Martin Kampmann is, he doesn't keep one hand near his face, leaves his chin out and hands down when he throws, telegraphs most attacks when he shuffles forward and lunges chin-first. Compound that with his non-existent wrestling, and he gets throttled at all cylinders against Diaz.

Dan Hardy is more interesting because if anything else, he hits hard, is dangerous in the pocket and has the chin to absorb Nick's pitter-patter strikes. I'd probably go with Diaz, but I could definitely see Hardy tough out a decision.


----------



## seancarleton77

Myers said:


> I would give the advantage to Hardy in that fight, I also forgot to add Mike Swick, Martin Kampmann and Ben Saunders to that list


REALLY? Saunders would probably out power him, not necessarily beat him. and Swick may be more technical in the striking but I could see him tapping or knocking out Kampman and destroying Hardy so bad that UFC releases Hardy.


----------



## McQueen

Nick Diaz knocking someone out?


----------



## Arya Dark

*I just noticed that ESPN now has MMA updates on their scroll... I think that's awesome. How long have they been doing that?*


----------



## SteveMania

He KO'd Lawler, but no, I wouldn't classify him as someone with power.


----------



## McQueen

Goes for both of the Diaz bros. They seem to punch to score points.


----------



## wwevilman

LOL they actually called Marcus "Big Baby" instead of "The Darkness".

EDIT, Damn, Big Baby's standup is weak...


----------



## thepunisherkills

Poor Jones just got koe'd

If he didnt retire before, he is now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Very disappointed with the stand up of Big Baby. He is just terrible on his feet, and Mitrione caught him easily in the second round.


----------



## wwevilman

...You still suck Matt.....


----------



## SteveMania

And I thought Dean Lister couldn't strike. If Jones doesn't shore up his striking tenfold, and I doubt he does at his age, he'll be flat-lined against anyone with a decent punch.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Hogan with Dixie MTFO~!!!


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> Nick Diaz knocking someone out?


He has a lot more power now but he is no power striker, he just waers you down with hundreads of head and body shots and throws the power hits when his opponent tires.

Nick picked apart Scott Smith so bad that he crumbled from a body shot and all of the punches through out the fight, Smith couldn't even attempt to resist the choke. Did I mention that Diaz SHATTERED the CompuStrike MMA record. He threw so many punches I lost count 30 seconds in!










In the words of the late George Carlin HO-LEEE SHIT!!!!


----------



## Blasko

Just turned it on and Darkness loss.

Gonna eat my shoe. brb


----------



## thepunisherkills

Frankie!!!


----------



## seancarleton77

Frankie is impressive!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

R.I.P. TNA on your move to Monday nights.

Can't wait for Kimbo!


----------



## wwevilman

R.I.P TNA. Monday nights is the death-knell.


----------



## seancarleton77

TNA is going against not just Vince McMahon Cena and Taker but they are going against .... THE ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You never made good business decisions TNA, but this suicide (not the ricockulous character)Stupid move!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

wwevilman said:


> R.I.P TNA. Monday nights is the death-knell.


Heh... They said that about WCW when they did the same...


But it was true for ECW... So....


----------



## Blasko

Why are the fans dressed as chairs? 

Looks empty.


----------



## thepunisherkills

seancarleton77 said:


> TNA is going against not just Vince McMahon Cena and Taker but they are going against .... THE ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You never made good business decisions TNA, but this suicide (not the ricockulous character)Stupid move!


The rock is not confirmed for that day yet. And this is a 1 time thing. I agree that the crowd is dead.


----------



## seancarleton77

thepunisherkills said:


> The rock is not confirmed for that day yet. And this is a 1 time thing. I agree that the crowd is dead.


He will be now!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The fight I have been looking forward to most all evening. Lets see if Kimbo has improved.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Lets see if kimbo pulls off an upset. Hes better as an under-dog.


----------



## wwevilman

Alright Kimbo, let's see what you got.

....Ring around the rosey comes to mind.


----------



## thepunisherkills

:lmao houston circling was funny


----------



## thepunisherkills

HOLYYYY FUCK!!!

kimboooo!!!


----------



## wwevilman

Damn, that was a hell of a slam, if Kimbo wins by sub, I'm gonna mark out.


----------



## WillTheBloody

BACKDROP DRIVER FROM KIMBO!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

fuck my stream gave out as soon as the second round began .

Didn't think it would go three rounds!!


----------



## thepunisherkills

Both those fighters were winded. Kimbo gets this one.


----------



## wwevilman

Wow, the one fight that I didn't expect to go to a decision.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kimbo Slice has done it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

How the hell do they score a 3 round fight with different aspects to it? I personally thought Alexander should have got the decision but then again I don't undertstand the scoring system.


----------



## Blasko

Kimbo did great tonight.


----------



## Anonymous

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> How the hell do they score a 3 round fight with different aspects to it? I personally thought Alexander should have got the decision but then again I don't undertstand the scoring system.


Are you joking? Kimbo dominated on the ground and in the striking. Alexander didn't want anything to do with Kimbo. he danced around him for 3 rounds with some weak leg kicks. Kimbo hands down.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Round 2 of that fight was the most fun I've had watching MMA this year. Truly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Can't wait for Sanchez/Penn. Hoping for that Penn victory.


----------



## SteveMania

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> How the hell do they score a 3 round fight with different aspects to it? I personally thought Alexander should have got the decision but then again I don't undertstand the scoring system.



Under the unified rules umbrella, you have a 10-point must system where rounds can be scored 10-10, 10-9, 10-8 or even 10-7 depending on dominance, which is entirely subjective. Neither of them did enough to warrant the first round, the second was a clear 10-9 for Kimbo (if not 10-8) and the third round I'd give to Houston.


----------



## Blasko

Penn isn't loosing at 155 in a loooooooooooooooong time.


----------



## thepunisherkills

I see you in the center of the ring diego.

Im looking forward to it. :lmao that was cute


----------



## peers

That fight was fucking fixed.


----------



## Rmx820

It seemed Kimbo has been working really hard. Happy he won.


----------



## thepunisherkills

wow thats bloody!!


----------



## Rmx820

jesus hamils eyes. er well I guess his nose, but still bloody


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Matt Hamill got smashed there. Vicious elbows.


----------



## Anonymous

How many illegal elbows is that guy going to get away with. I counted 5 at the very least what a joke.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

That was just fucked up. I feel bad for that guy getting that beating. He didn't even get a chance to get back in the fight.


----------



## Blasko

Matt Hamill didn't even hear it coming.

Wow, DQ.


----------



## Anonymous

That's what i'm saying!!!!!! You can't pull that junk and get away with it.


----------



## thepunisherkills

WHATTTT!!!?????


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Oh wow. Hamill wins on DQ


----------



## Rmx820

Get DQ'd on.


----------



## wwevilman

Damn, a little hash on Jon isn't it?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fuck yeah!!

McSweeney vs Titties is gonna be broadcasted now. So glad I stayed away from the prelim spoilers, as I am highly anticipating this fight.


----------



## Blasko

I got technical difficulties, still on the tale of the tape. :cussin:


----------



## wwevilman

Is anybody else getting a graphic?

EDIT, nevermind.


----------



## thepunisherkills

titties!!!!

THATS MY BOY

damn titties, good effort though


----------



## Mikey Damage

kimbo vs houston = dud.

jon jones = incredible impressive performance prior the illegal elbows.

though, i didnt think that Hamill was defending himself that well prior to the illegal elbows. but whatever, im sure dana white and joe silva were impressed.

curious to see who jon jones gets next..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

A fucking British guy just beat Samoa Joes brother.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Schoonover looked more fatter than he was on the show. The finish to the fight was nice, with those head kicks..

Liddell and Ortiz for the next Ultimate Fighter.


----------



## Blasko

Tonight has been flat.

Only thing that saved Kimbo's fight was the second round. The rest was boring due to Alexander's 'strategy'.

Jones was great, strange call.

Liddell vs. Ortiz? 
Eh.


----------



## thepunisherkills

ZZZZZZZZZZ Another liddell vs Ortiz fight

edit: lot of empty seats


----------



## Mikey Damage

chuck vs tito 3?

meh.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Lidell vs. Ortiz= Flair vs. Hogan at TNA Bound for Glory 2010.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Liddell/Ortiz = ...um...buys? I'll be interested to see how much casual fan interest there is. I'd expect it to be high, but who knows.

Also, for a fucking 22 year old, Bones showed really class. Kudos to him. Hopefully, Hamill heals up quick. He looked gnarly after the fight.


----------



## SteveMania

Say what you will about Kimbo/Houston, but I was amazed with Kimbo's performance for a guy that not too long ago didn't have the first clue about grappling when he was with Bas and Xtreme Couture. A definite step-up for him to take advantage of back control and land some nice slams, despite it being against a relative one-note Houston Alexander.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Big Roy Nelson


----------



## Rmx820

For a second there it sounded like he was coming out to I'm Fat by Weird Al. Which would have been hilarious.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rmx820 said:


> For a second there it sounded like he was coming out to I'm Fat by Weird Al. Which would have been hilarious.


That would be a fitting song too. They keep saying he's good at holding guys down. Is he better then Hulk Hogan or Ric Flair?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Oh my, knocked the shit out of Schaub!


----------



## Blasko

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Rmx820

lol wow


----------



## thepunisherkills

Roy vs Kimbo pt 2???


----------



## Blasko

if that would have hit Matt Hamill he would be able to hear again.


----------



## Rmx820

Roy is a tool. I fucking hate that guy.


----------



## wwevilman

Bruiser Blasko said:


> if that would have hit Matt Hamill he would be able to hear again.



:lmao


----------



## thepunisherkills

His wife is like $$$$$$ chi ching


----------



## wwevilman

Rmx820 said:


> Roy is a tool. I fucking hate that guy.


I wouldn't worry about it, look at the heavyweight divison in the UFC right now. Do you honestly see Roy KO'ing someone like Brock Lesnar? Velasquez? Carwin?

I don't.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Me either, but he could be serviceable


----------



## Blasko

Roy is an inspiration to all the over weight American's.


----------



## seancarleton77

Bruiser Blasko said:


> Roy is an inspiration to all the over weight American's.


So most Americans? I was cheering for Roy 30 seconds in and I was going for Brenden from the start!

Glad Titties got fucked up by McSweeney, get Mike Goldberg next please!


----------



## Dark Church

Roy Nelson is awesome and Jon Jones got screwed thanks to another stupid rule.


----------



## theplasmasnake

I hope Hamil is okay. He looked really fucked up at the end of that fight. Should've gone to my boy Bones.


----------



## Mikey Damage

kinda of an underwhelming night.


> Say what you will about Kimbo/Houston, but I was amazed with Kimbo's performance for a guy that not too long ago didn't have the first clue about grappling when he was with Bas and Xtreme Couture. A definite step-up for him to take advantage of back control and land some nice slams, despite it being against a relative one-note Houston Alexander.


agreed with you there. Kimbo looked competent on the ground. That's a good sign.

Bad sign: He didn't do jack shit in round 1, and was still tired by the end of round 2. The man's cardio is non-existent. Do not like that.


----------



## SteveMania

Taking jabs at fat people never gets old. It's the last socially acceptable group to hate based on appearance, other than guidos.


----------



## SteveMania

Mikey Damage said:


> Bad sign: He didn't do jack shit in round 1, and was still tired by the end of round 2. The man's cardio is non-existent. Do not like that.



It was also a pretty stringy cut down to 212, although I agree his cardio still has a ways to go.


----------



## Dark Church

Also keep in mind that Houston's ground game is non existent as well. Kimbo did nothing impressive in that fight. Kimbo would still lose to 90% of the Heavyweights on UFC's roster.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Also keep in mind that Houston's ground game is non existent as well. Kimbo did nothing impressive in that fight. Kimbo would still lose to 90% of the Heavyweights on UFC's roster.



So is James Thompson's, and we saw how Kimbo fared on the floor.

I'm not saying he looked spectacular by any means, just amazed that he went from clueless to at least having some aptitude with back control and transitioning. Nothing fancy or special that you'd expect out of most fighters competing on the biggest stage, although easily improvement from a year ago.


----------



## Mikey Damage

while true, it was against Houston Alexander...

you like to see improvement in a fighter in an area where they suck.


----------



## Rated R™

Did anyone else find it awkward how Rogan and Goldberg kept referring to Nelson as a fat guy and kept picking on his looks, I don't know but it just didn't go well.


----------



## Blasko

Roy makes fun of his physique all the time, it's nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## seancarleton77

Roy Nelson's theme = Second best entrance theme in UFC history, Fat by Weird Al. Number 1 is London Calling by The Clash when Bisping got his ass beat in London, and still won!


----------



## -Mystery-

I totally called Chuck vs. Tito III.

Should be another entertaining season of TUF.


----------



## Liam Miller

Finally i will be watching a full season of TUF since TUF 5 i think, hopefully Chuck beats Tito's head in again.

As for lasts night's show, would have rather not stayed up till 2-5am to watch it with ads every 5-10 minutes, glad Edgar won and shame about Jones fight, could care less about nelson and kimbo


----------



## SteveMania

Chuck/Tito is another desperate attempt on Zuffa's part to snuggle ratings. It reminds me of when DSE decided to run with Wand/Saku III because they had little going for them at the time and Saku is and always has been a ratings gold mine.

Oh and Chuck by decision or a late TKO. Unless he's completely morphed into a Niquil-addled man, he'll win by using the same, rapidly dwindled, tricks he employed in their first and second encounters. It's a pointless fight between two shot fighters, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## -Mystery-

Would be nice if Tito/Chuck was a bit reminiscent of Nog/Couture. Two guys just desperate for a win and to prove they aren't "too old" that they throw everything, but the kitchen sink at each other.


----------



## Liam Miller

I agree with the ratings thing, but hey i'm gonna watch and be intrested in TUF for the 1st time in a long time, and i really wanna see Chuck win again and it's always fun watching Tito get punched in the face.

Also Tito "Bulging disc and cracked skull" Ortiz was annoying as fuck last night everytime the camera switched to him in the crowd he was mouthing im back im back, how many times have we heard that, we know you're back we can't miss that big ass head, i'm not that much of a tito hater than some people but he is such a douche.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm eagerly waiting for the first time Tito runs his mouth and Chuck just responds with, "dude, I TKO'd you...twice".


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WTF at the Bones decision, I've only just realised that he lost. I thought the ref took a point, that was his punishment and awarded Jones the win by verbal tapout.

I feel a little gutted, Bones is my boy 

Also Loving Mitrione's KO of Big Baby, I like the guy for some reason when everyone else seems to hate him.


----------



## McQueen

I only watched one full episode of TUF and came to the conclusion that Mitrione is a peice of shit.

I don't mind Roy as I saw him fight a few times in IFL or whatever it was called, and I could care less if he has a gut. He'll never get past being a mid level HW though.

I was hoping for Chuck/Forrest as its probably the last real Chuck fight i'd be interested in seeing.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AND NOT ONLY THAT!!!

How the F is McSweeney allowed to throw 5 or 6 of exactly the same elbows to the top of Schoonover's head? It's a joke!!!


----------



## McQueen

Everyone knows Mc's deserve special treatment.

And I was pretty gutted to hear Bones got DQ'd too Crisp.


----------



## S-Mac

Bones should have been awarded the fight you could see that Hamill was finished pretty much already before the elbows but on a good note Bones looked great in the fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Hendo signs for Strikeforce! 



> Free agent Dan Henderson has officially signed to Stikeforce, the UFC's rival promotion, said Ariel Helwani of MMA.Fanhouse.com.
> 
> It has been reported that Henderson has signed a multi-fight agreement with Strikeforce, however, a date and opponent for his debut have not yet been named.
> 
> For a few months, Henderson had been a free agent after his contract with the UFC ran out. He and UFC President Dana White were looking to renew his contract so that he could continue fighting with the organization, but they never reached an agreement.
> 
> The main source of their problems was, reportedly, the amount of money that Henderson was asking for. White recently said that Henderson's payment idea stemmed from his knowledge of how much fellow UFC fighter Tito Ortiz was getting pair.
> 
> "I'm just hoping to get out there and fight again and get paid what I would like the get paid," Henderson told MMA.Fanhouse at a recent Strikeforce event. "I'm not asking to be the top-paid guy out there at all... It's a little step up from my last pay check, but a lot less than a lot of other guys are getting paid."
> 
> Henderson's last UFC fight was at UFC 100 in July, where he defeated Michael Bisping by second-round KO in a middleweight fight. Before the bout, White had promised that the winner of the fight would get a title shot against champion Anderson Silva. However, after the fight, White changed his mind.
> 
> A title shot promise was later given to Nate Marquardt in August. After White recanted again, a match up between Henderson and Marquardt was put into place, however, Henderson was not contracted by the UFC and could not take the fight. A title shot was then given to Vitor Belfort.


----------



## S-Mac

At least Dan has at least signed for someone now hopefully he can get back in the cage soon after having such momentum after the Bisping fight.


----------



## Myers

Hendo/Mousassi is the only fight that interests me if he decides to fight LHW, I really wanted to see him face Marquardt. He shouldn't have a problem in the MW division.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> Hendo/Mousassi is the only fight that interests me if he decides to fight LHW, I really wanted to see him face Marquardt. He shouldn't have a problem in the MW division.


He'll walk through the likes of Miller and Shields who are much smaller men imo.


----------



## S-Mac

I would also like him to face Diaz at some point but the Mousassi fight is the most logical one unless they want to build up dan against some lesser talent first


----------



## thepunisherkills

Hendo in strikeforce!!! 2 of my fav fighters in the same promotion

LOVE IT!




> Sherdog.com: Why do you think every fighter wants to fight Fedor Emelianenko?
> Henderson: I don’t know. To me, he’s not the reason I signed with Strikeforce just to fight him -- although that is interesting and appealing to me to be able to challenge myself against him. I don’t know who else wants to fight him, but I do know the fans like to see him fight. He’s very effective and likes to finish guys and does a very good job. I think him and I would make an interesting matchup.
> 
> Sherdog.com: Do you think you can beat Emelianenko?
> Henderson: I think I can beat anyone on any given day. It’s just a matter of making sure that everything is right with that day.


An Open tourny? That fight would rock my socks off.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hendo vs Fedor would be 2nd on my list for most exciting Hendo fights.

Hendo vs Mousasi is a clear-cut, runaway number one.


----------



## MITB

I hope Strikeforce don't decide to throw Shields in there with Hendo. Jake's a small MW and I wouldn't want to see him lose momentum, as well as the fact his stand-up is pathetic compared to Dan's. Brutal KO would probably occur, much as I loathe to admit it.


----------



## McQueen

MITB said:


> I hope Strikeforce don't decide to throw Shields in there with Hendo. Jake's a small MW and I wouldn't want to see him lose momentum, as well as the fact his stand-up is pathetic compared to Dan's. Brutal KO would probably occur, much as I loathe to admit it.


Someone posted on the other forum that that match was signed but I don't remember seeing a source. 

Bad fight for Shields as hes going to get KO'd faster than James Irvin trying to bang with Anderson Silva if he trys to stand with Dan, he's not Silva or a Nog so he's probably not going to submit Dan and Dan probably wouldn't make a big enough mistake to allow that to happen, and Dan is a superior wrestler and much larger. Awful fight on paper and while I understand why the novelty of having Hendo come in and face your MW champion right away seems like a good idea all it would probably end up doing is make Shields look like a joke as MW champ in the long run.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

MITB said:


> I hope Strikeforce don't decide to throw Shields in there with Hendo. Jake's a small MW and I wouldn't want to see him lose momentum, as well as the fact his stand-up is pathetic compared to Dan's. Brutal KO would probably occur, much as I loathe to admit it.


Youuuu!!! ^ Report to the sim league! 

And yeah jake is way to small to take on the elite MWs.

His last MW fight was with Miller who is a WW anyway.


----------



## McQueen

Why is that?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I meant MITB you posted inbetween, sorry.


----------



## McQueen

No problem.


----------



## seancarleton77

Henderson vs Mousasi, book it!

Good move by Strike Force, stupid move by UFC, unless they want competition which would make it a smart move.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Officially announced for *UFC 109: Relentless*

- Mark Coleman vs. Randy Couture
- Josh Koscheck vs. Paulo Thiago
- Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Brandon Vera
- Nate Marquardt vs. Chael Sonnen
- Matt Serra vs. Frank Trigg

Not the UFC's strongest card ever, but still pretty good. Lil' Nog vs. Vera really intrigues me, as does the main.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*edit* beat me to it!!!

Lil Nog/Vera has been added to 109 

Sweet!!!



> Surging light heavyweight and UFC sophomore Antonio Rogerio Nogueira (18-3) has officially agreed to throw hands with hot-and-cold cage veteran Brandon Vera (11-4) at UFC 109: "Relentless" from the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas, Nevada, on Feb. 6.
> 
> Nogueira -- the younger (by seven seconds) twin brother of UFC heavyweight contender Rodrigo "Minotauro" -- recently agreed to a multi-fight deal with the organization. "Lil' Nog" made his debut a memorable one, stopping fast-rising prospect Luis Cane via technical knockout for the first time in "Banha's" career.
> 
> The win was "Minotoro's" sixth straight.
> 
> In addition to pounding out Edwin "Babyface" DeWees at Affliction: "Banned" in July of 2008, Nogueira got his much sought-after revenge on Vladimir Matyushenko by knocking out "The Janitor" in the second round of their 2002 rematch at Affliction: "Day of Reckoning" this past January.
> 
> A convincing win over Vera could put him at the top of a very short list of 205-pound title contenders.


----------



## Myers

Beat me to it too! Here is the current full card though


MAIN CARD

Mark Coleman vs. Randy Couture
Josh Koscheck vs. Paulo Thiago
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Brandon Vera
Nate Marquardt vs. Chael Sonnen
Matt Serra vs. Frank Trigg
 PRELIMINARY CARD 
Demian Maia vs. Dan Miller
Justin Buchholz vs. Mac Danzig
Melvin Guillard vs. Ronnys Torres
Tim Hague vs. Chris Tuchscherer
Rob Emerson vs. Phillipe Nover
Rolles Gracie vs. Mostapha Al Turk


----------



## McQueen

Demian Maia!

I'm most interested in Trigg/Serra on the maincard and i'm not sure what I think of that. Don't think Vera's gonna put down Lil Nog either. Not even sure that fight will be competitive.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Every one of the main card fights and the majority of the undercard interests me. As I said before, I reakon Rnady/Coleman will either be an epic or the most boring match of all time imo.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yeah same for me even though it ain't the strongest card it intrestes me quite a bit especially Lil Nog/Vera, Marquardt/Chael, Serra/Trigg also on the under card Miller/Maia and always fun watching Melvin. Also not sure what to expect from Coleman/Randy i think Randy should take it.


----------



## seancarleton77

Little Nog & Kos are going to knock the fuck out of their opponents!


----------



## SteveMania

I wanted them to match Rogerio and Forrest badly even though I knew they wouldn't let their posterboy get smashed again before he beat a bum or two.

Oh well, Vera is going to get worked and that'll be fun.


----------



## Blasko

Coleman vs. Couture is mostly like going to be boring as fuck.


----------



## Myers

Coleman will be gassed after 3 minutes, couture has a very easy fight. I think this is one of those cards where we could see alot cuts from the UFC. I could see Coleman, Trigg, Phillipe, Danzig, Al-Turk, and Tim Hague all gone if they lose their fights.

Why not make marquadt/belfort at this event? Both of them have been training for Silva for months now, why not make an undisputed #1 contender.

Kos gets his rematch with Paulo, this time he should keep his hands up.


----------



## SteveMania

It's sink or swim for a lot of guys, although even if Coleman turns in a lousy performance (which is par for the course against Randy) I doubt he gets cut. Rarely will you ever see someone off the heels of headlining a PPV get the boot after a loss unless it's a completely abysmal Kalib Starnes-esque performance. I don't care to see Coleman fight because it's clear he can only compete with those that are inept of defending a shot, although I highly doubt the UFC get rid of him if he strikes out against Randy.

And Marquardt/Sonnen is a risky match-up. For one, Sonnen doesn't have much of a name and in spite of two sizable back-to-back wins, the loss to Maia is still sandwiched in between Top 10 victories over Filho and Okami. Say what you will about Marquardt/Silva II, but it's head and shoulders an easier fight to promote over a potential Sonnen match-up, who much like Okami, lacks the big time exposure and exciting style to be featured as the main draw on any PPV.


----------



## Mikey Damage

The 107 countdown has me pumped for the show.

I still like Penn and Mir. 

Mir looks really focused on his training. He looks bigger, and stronger. He really wants Lesnar one more time...and I hope we get to see it.


----------



## Myers

Yeah Mir looks huge! If there is ever a case of someone looking past their opponent, Mir would be the best example. He is obsessed with Lesnar. I am not saying that he will lose to Kongo, but he is not taking him seriously. 

I can't fucking wait for Penn/Sanchez, Saturday needs to get here fast.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Mir/Lesnar is an immense rivalry, I heard that he's started to buff out to compete with brock physically. Gotta love the man's determination. Lesnar is becoming like an obsession of his, it'll make him become a much better fighter imo. Then again I know myself that I mark for Mir so who knows 

Gots my sky bet on for Penn/Sanchez, terrible odds but it'll be the first MMA bet I've made. I hope BJ puts him away, how dare Diego eat all of Stephan Bonnar's asparagus!


----------



## SteveMania

Mir can pump iron until hell freezes over and he's still not going to be able to match Lesnar's strength and until he can stop Lesnar from completely breaking down his posture, a combination of mat strategy and power from Lesnar, he isn't going to be able to do shit. He'll never be able to stop the takedown and I doubt that he ever learns how to remain composed when getting hit and that's his biggest problem out of all of them. Theoretically, he could beat Lesnar but I'd be shocked if he did because Mir has just never really been that great.


----------



## Liam Miller

Mir's a douchebag i hope Kongo KO's him, but sadly Mir will win because of Kongo's lack of a ground game then talk more shit, then maybe fight lesnar again down the line and get beat up again and continue to talk shit.


----------



## seancarleton77

Sanchez vs. Penn may be the best fight since Sanchez vs. Guida or better yet fight of the year!


al-Turk still has a job?!!!!!


----------



## S-Mac

After that Countdown really looking forward to Sanchez/Penn hope Sanchez takes BJ out so he can stop running his mouth.


----------



## SteveMania

When someone's best shot to win a fight lies with intangibles such as heart and having a great pace, you know the end game won't be very competitive.

I'd love to see Diego make it a dog fight, but the truth of the matter is he can't hold a candle to BJ anywhere. He's an inferior grappler, boxer and doesn't have good enough takedowns to get Penn to the mat. I could see BJ having a few 'scare moments' here and there, because if anything else Diego will carry his pathos on his sleeve. Don't expect much more though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

seancarleton77 said:


> Sanchez vs. Penn may be the best fight since Sanchez vs. Guida or better yet fight of the year!
> 
> 
> *al-Turk still has a job?!!!!!*


Yeah I think I read somewhere it's because he keeps getting thrown in there, took the kongo and the Cro Cop fight.

Rolles will be an interesting fight for him.

Just watched the countdown show, I've not seen much from Kongo but seeing how Mir fared against Brock and witnessing Kongo's GnP I'm a little worried for Mir on this one.


----------



## eXcecution3r

SteveMania said:


> Mir can pump iron until hell freezes over and he's still not going to be able to match Lesnar's strength and until he can stop Lesnar from completely breaking down his posture, a combination of mat strategy and power from Lesnar, he isn't going to be able to do shit. He'll never be able to stop the takedown and I doubt that he ever learns how to remain composed when getting hit and that's his biggest problem out of all of them. Theoretically, he could beat Lesnar but I'd be shocked if he did because Mir has just never really been that great.


He's already beaten Lesnar once before. Don't you remember?

Sure you can say, "Oh Brock was still new and got caught." But don't all (well most) fights end that way? A person gets caught, that's all. Brock got caught and I'm pretty sure he'd get caught again some time. He's human. 

(BTW I'm a big Lesnar fan. I'm also a Mir fan. )


----------



## SteveMania

The Animal said:


> He's already beaten Lesnar once before. Don't you remember?
> 
> Sure you can say, "Oh Brock was still new and got caught." But don't all (well most) fights end that way? A person gets caught, that's all. Brock got caught and I'm pretty sure he'd get caught again some time. He's human.
> 
> (BTW I'm a big Lesnar fan. I'm also a Mir fan. )



I wasn't aware that they fought twice, thanks for the scoop.

For starters, I've never once proclaimed Brock to be supernatural or anything of the sort. Frank Mir is criminally overrated as a result of a few fortuitous situations (defeating a one-trick Antoni Hardonk, a green Lesnar and the very worst incarnation of Nog ever seen). Suddenly Mir has emerged as some sort of martial art savant when it's clear the only cork in his game is his BJJ, and that's only ever effective when he's on top.

Of course Brock could get 'caught' again, read the last line of my post. The point remains, it'll be infinitely harder to pull off against a disciplined and improved Lesnar, and given Brock's complete destruction of the half guard against Mir the second time around, it's hard to see anyone getting enough room to move their hips and work subs off their back.


----------



## Liam Miller

Glad i ain't the only one who thinks Mir is vastly overrated.

If the fight stays on the feet against Kongo i can't see why Mir won't get Ko'd although he has been stating that he has superior standup to Cheick so we'll see


----------



## Blasko

Diego is a weird guy.


----------



## S-Mac

The YES cartwheel the best thing in MMA!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> After weeks of searching for a main event for the first event of 2010, the UFC has now lost a planned co-feature bout for UFC 108.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has learned from a source close to Carlos Condit (24-5 MMA, 1-1 UFC) that the "Natural Born Killer" has suffered an injury in training and has been forced to withdraw from a main-card bout with British slugger Paul Daley (22-8-2 MMA, 1-0 UFC).
> 
> No word yet on whether the UFC will seek a replacement opponent for Daley at the Jan. 2 event.
> 
> Featuring a light heavyweight contenders matchup between former champ Rashad Evans and Brazilian slugger Thiago Silva, "UFC 108: Evans vs. Silva" takes place at Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas and airs live on pay per view.
> 
> In a card lacking in star power, many MMA observers were pointing toward the Condit vs. Daley matchup as a potential bright spot.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com was told that Condit's injury was to one of his hands, though the exact nature of the injury and a timetable for the 25-year-old's return was not revealed.
> 
> The WEC's final welterweight champion, Condit was seeking to build on the momentum of a razor-thin split-decision victory over Jake Ellenberger at UFC Fight Night 19 in September. Condit had dropped his UFC debut, also by split decision, in a "Fight of the Year" candidate with Martin Kampmann in April.
> 
> The main-card bout was to be Condit's first on pay per view.
> 
> Meanwhile, Daley was hoping to follow-up a shocking, first-round TKO win over Martin Kampmann at UFC 103 with another impressive outing.
> 
> Following the September win, Daley said he would be willing to fight anyone the UFC put in front of him.
> 
> "I'll do it again, and I don't care who's standing in front of me," Daley said. "I'm just going to be the same fighter and go out there to finish people."
> 
> The 26-year-old Team Rough House product has won 10 of his past 12 contests, and "Semtex" has earned 17 of his 22 career wins by knockout or TKO.


Looks like Condit/Semtex is off 

I hope they find a replacement Daley has sick hands imo and would KTFO of the majority of the roster at 170lbs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dustin Hazelett, c'mon on down!

He has to be the best replacement possible.


----------



## Dark Church

Penn/Sabchez is lose/lose for me since I can'tr stand either guy. Mir is going to run through Kongo because Kongo has no ground game. If he did he would have beaten Velasquez easily. Florian/Guida has FOTN written all over it.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Zuffa bans Hoelzer Reich clothing at its events.



> California-based Hoelzer Reich apparel company has been banned from sponsoring fighters at future UFC and WEC events.
> WEC general manager Reed Harris expressed his personal concerns regarding the company's "German-themed" apparel on today's edition of MMAjunkie.com Radio (http://www.mmajunkie.com/radio), and the exec told Yahoo! Sports shortly after the interview that Zuffa, LLC, will no longer allow its athletes to wear Hoelzer Reich apparel into the cage at UFC or WEC events.



I just saw this too which seems to stenghten their argument. 

http://middleeasy.com/images/stories/misc2/hoelzer.jpg

Freaky shite to think that there are still people like this in our society.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Zuffa bans Hoelzer Reich clothing at its events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this too which seems to stenghten their argument.
> 
> http://middleeasy.com/images/stories/misc2/hoelzer.jpg
> 
> Freaky shite to think that there are still people like this in our society.


It's hilarious how Hoelzer claims to have no connection to Nazis and Aryan Brotherhood.

Yeah...no connection other than wearing the same exact logos. Good move by Zuffa to ban them. No reason to give more fuel to MMA haters fire.


----------



## SteveMania

When I first saw the word 'reich' before seeing the picture I figured this was another measly attempt from uptight MMA fans searching for something to bitch about since 'reich' only means 'kingdom', but after seeing the imagery on the shirts, damn. The eisenkreuz wasn't a Nazi symbol but when you have it, the eagle, and an 'HR' symbol that is formed to appear like a swastika at first glance, not to mention your company has the term 'reich' which is typically connotated with the Third Reich, you're peddling Nazi wares. I'm curious as to how any fighter with half a brain could look at the symbolism on that shirt and not figure out that they're advertising National Socialism.


----------



## Myers

Dana said today that rampage will face the winner of the Silva/Evans fight in January. I think this is going to backfire because I think Thiago has a really good chance at winning this fight. I am biased being a Thiago Silva fan.


----------



## Miester

Myers said:


> Dana said today that rampage will face the winner of the Silva/Evans fight in January. I think this is going to backfire because I think Thiago has a really good chance at winning this fight. I am biased being a Thiago Silva fan.


Nah, just said Evans gets Rampage if he wins. Silva won't be fighting Rampage if he wins. At least that's how I understood it.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Miester said:


> Nah, just said Evans gets Rampage if he wins. Silva won't be fighting Rampage if he wins. At least that's how I understood it.


Yeah, that's the plan. If Evans loses, I'm betting it'll be Rampage/Griffin II.


----------



## randy skalba

Wait, Did i miss something here? I thought Rampage Left ufc to Persue his movie career??
Did that backfire?


----------



## Myers

Yeah you're right Miester, I misread the article. 

Houston Alexander has been cut, I kind of feel bad since they always talk about all of his kids and that he is always fighting for them. Oh well, I wouldn't be surprised if we saw him at a strikeforce event in the next year.


----------



## Blasko

Kinda bullshit that Houston got cut. It was obvious because of his shitty preference/not putting up the show that everyone wanted to see. But, the guy was trying to win and knew that Kimbo would dominate him standing up.

Though, his strategy was weak and he did nothing really worth noting aside from knocking Kimbo down. But he didn't even capitalize that.


----------



## SteveMania

Houston deserved to be cut after the performance he turned in last week, nevermind the fact that he's a middling journeyman at his very best, training Nak Muay with Mick Doyle.

He made his name because of his front-running approach, not the overly conservative hopping around in circles bullshit he pulled last week (which by the way, was novice level footwork any way you cut it). He fought like a guy desperate of losing his job more than someone who looked to knock the beard off of Kimbo Slice. You think he'd go balls out given 1) that was his claim to fame to begin with and 2) it was against a fundamentally inept Kimbo of all opponents. Houston's meteoric rise was as quick as his fall.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Houston has lost his last four UFC fights, I believe.

Even if he fought competitively (which he didn't), he still should have been cut. The UFC usually follows the 3-losses in a row, you're cut mantra. If you get a fourth fight, you should be so fortunate.


----------



## McQueen

But but... Houston Alexander is for real....

The hell with him though, no big loss with him getting cut.


----------



## Myers

Lots of news today, Tyson griffin is out for 109 with an "undisclosed injury" (probably roids like the rest of them)

Gracie/Hughes is now probable at 112 in Abu Dhabi....WTF

Strikeforce signed bobby lashley, I wouldn't be surprised if we see Fedor vs Lashley in 2010.


----------



## SteveMania

If Hughes wants to fight a Gracie, Zuffa should pony up whatever it would take to get Rickson. I'm not sold on Renzo anymore than I'm sold on Fred Ettish making a compelling comeback.


----------



## Liam Miller

WTF with the weigh ins so far, nearly everyone is like half a pound over.

Kongo pleaseeeee knock that twat Mir out.

Hahahaha Diego is a nutcase, great staredown.


----------



## Blasko

Is it true that Mir gained another 25 pounds of muscle?


----------



## SteveMania

Yeah he did, and I can guarantee you it won't play much of a factor at all. In fact that much of a weight gain will likely make him slower (as if he didn't plod already at 245) and he relies heavily on that speed to get out of sticky situations.

Regardless, I'm going with Kongo tomorrow night and I feel there's value in that pick. Mir has never reacted well after getting hit and for a 240 pound man, Kongo hits like a truck. Mir's takedowns aren't anything to write home about either and his conditioning has long been some of the worst at HW.

Not to mention the whole Kongo 'doesn't have a ground game' shtick is overemphasized. He doesn't have great defensive wrestling, but the jury is still out on his submission game on the whole. He managed to escape a deep armbar from Wellisch and in 20 pro fights he has never been submitted. I like his chances tomorrow night, especially if he can shrug Mir off early.


----------



## Blasko

SteveMania said:


> Yeah he did


STEROIDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

I still like Mir to eventually get the win...but Kongo can win.

When Mir tries for the clinch > takedown, he could easily get caught with something powerful from Kongo. It wouldn't take much for Kongo to drop Mir when Mir closes distance for the clinch-game.

edit:

Mir was at 245 at UFC 100. 264.5 today. Whoa.


----------



## Blasko

Want kind of horse meat is he eating?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I fucking hate Frank Mir, and hope he gets his ass KO'ed tomorrow. Don't know much about Kongo but he's got my support.

Kenflo and Guida should be a great fight. And I'm super excited about the main event. Can't wait for 107!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> If Hughes wants to fight a Gracie, Zuffa should pony up whatever it would take to get Rickson. I'm not sold on Renzo anymore than I'm sold on Fred Ettish making a compelling comeback.


Or Roger Gracie, the guy is immense from what I've seen.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rockhead said:


> I fucking hate Frank Mir, and hope he gets his ass KO'ed tomorrow. Don't know much about Kongo but he's got my support.
> 
> Kenflo and Guida should be a great fight. And I'm super excited about the main event. Can't wait for 107!


Amen to that, Mir is a bigger cu*t i actually thought he was after watching that countdown such a arrogant prick, talking crap about brock aswell it's all good when brock has been half dead, i don't know how anyone can watch the countdown or just read some of the stuff he says and not find him a douchebag who deserves a ass whooping. 

looking more forward to this show than i have since maybe 102


----------



## Blasko

I love SopCast. Currently using it and it's playing old PRIDE

Rampage vs. Liddell I. DANA WITH HAIR~


----------



## SteveMania

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Or Roger Gracie, the guy is immense from what I've seen.



From what I've heard Roger won't be returning to MMA anytime soon. Not to mention he'd have to cut off a limb in order to make 170, considering he walks around at a healthy 225-230.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ Good point, Roger is a heavyweight and will probably never make WW. 

What have you heard though? I really rate the guy. He taught my BJJ teacher's teacher Braulio Estima


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

i got chieck, over that douche mir, and i don't care who wins between penn and the nightmare, i like them both, i just hope its good


----------



## Liam Miller

Liking the Mir hate, until he wins and the Mir marks start gloating (Chrisp  :no


----------



## wwevilman

I really...REALLY don't get the Mir hate, yes he says stupid shit but doesn't everybody?

Lesnar, Penn, and Ortiz can all be accused of talking a load of crap, what the hell did Frank do to deserve this hate?


----------



## seancarleton77

Blasko Clause said:


> Want kind of horse meat is he eating?


He will be suspended if he is on steroids, UCF can't hide results when a big star juices like WWE can cough(BATISTA)cough, plus Mir looks natural.


----------



## bam-bam

UFC 107 has a really stacked card, really pumped for this one.

WAR SANCHEZ!!


----------



## Liam Miller

Mir will be picturing lesnar's face when he fights Kongo he's pretty obsessed with the vanilla gorilla.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> Liking the Mir hate, until he wins and the Mir marks start gloating (Chrisp  :no


HAHA yeah, I seem to rate/like unpopular choices. It's probably me being a nuggett, but as far as Mir is concerned - I think he's an intelligent fighter who's humble enough to realise he has to constantly evolve and he attempts it. Personally I can't help but respect that...and root for the guy. 


WAR MIR!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

Chrisp_Morg said:


> HAHA yeah, I seem to rate/like unpopular choices. It's probably me being a nuggett, but as far as Mir is concerned - I think he's an intelligent fighter who's humble enough to realise he has to constantly evolve and he attempts it. Personally I can't help but respect that...and root for the guy.
> 
> 
> WAR MIR!!!!



I respect him as a fighter but the way we see him and the way he comes off just makes me dislike him. he might be a cool guy when he isn't been a douche.


----------



## seancarleton77

Mir was still talking shit about Lesnar when his career was in serious jeopardy and he is way too cocky for a guy who hasn't done anything of note for a little while, at the same time he is a smart guy and an exciting fighter.


----------



## Liam Miller

seancarleton77 said:


> Mir was still talking shit about Lesnar when his career was in serious jeopardy and he is way too cocky for a guy who hasn't done anything of note for a little while, at the same time he is a smart guy and an exciting fighter.


Yeah that is one of the reasons i now dislike him, i mean talking shit about a guy who was seriously ill and still may require more surgery right?

that is such a dick thing to do.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Skyscraper up first.


----------



## El Conquistador

Buentello vs. Struve has been a slug fest. I love the exchanges.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great first fight. Such a great exchange there in that second round.

That middair shot was nuts!


----------



## Blasko

Really nice first fight.

That flying knee counter was NASTY.


----------



## El Conquistador

FOTY plz


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This next one could be fight of the night. Lets go Kenflo!


----------



## El Conquistador

Fuck! I <3 Clay Guida. 

I think K-Flo is going to capitalize on Guida's recklessness.


----------



## limerence

Anyone have a good stream?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sick cut on Guida


----------



## Blasko

SIIIIIIICK cut on Guida.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Wow what a fight. All in a moment. Impressive win by Florian.


----------



## Blasko

WAR KENFLO!!!!!!


----------



## Devildude

Oh man, Florian just rocked Guida with that counter-shot, after that the rest was academic.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kenflo looked so great in this fight. Guida did little in the fight, but I understand that he is stronger on the ground. Nice bloody fight.


----------



## Devildude

Fitch up 2-0 so far, Pearce doesn't look like he's got many weapons here.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sort of an underwhelming fight. Fitch has it though.


----------



## Devildude

Yup, Fitch should have this one. Nice little flurry at the end there by Pierce, couldn't finish him though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I really hope the trashtalker pays right here. Long term goal is to take Lesnar down? Have fun trying that again Mir...


----------



## Blasko

Mir looks fucking HUGE.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fuck!!


----------



## wwevilman

FRANK FUCKING MIR!!!!


----------



## Blasko

Holy.Shit.


----------



## Devildude

Holy fucking shit.

Speechless. Kongo is damn near dead.


----------



## wwevilman

Mir is obsessed with Lesnar, I'm talking Captain Ahab type obsession. But that was too damn impressive, Mir is determined.


----------



## Blasko

Mir @ 265 might be the biggest threat in all heavyweights in MMA.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Bring on the main event. PRODIGY!


----------



## wwevilman

Blasko Clause said:


> Mir @ 265 might be the biggest threat in all heavyweights in MMA.


I was thinking that extra weight would just make Mir slower...But after seeing that fight, well, Lesnar should be ALOT more careful should he ever cross paths with Mir again.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mir looked very sharp.

Finished someone that Velasquez couldn't. Interesting.


----------



## Devildude

This should be fan-bloody-tastic.


----------



## wwevilman

I'm hoping Sanchez wins this, come on Diego....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sanchez is crazy! I'm pumped.

Lets go Penn!


----------



## Devildude

Man, Penn looks like he means business tonight. Fuck him up BJ!


----------



## Devildude

Props to Diego for staying in this thing.


----------



## Myst

Wow, how did Diego survive that?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Penn looked great early on. Finish him!


----------



## wwevilman

Sanchez just doesn't look the same since he got rocked.


----------



## randy skalba

Lets go Dirty Sanchez!


----------



## wwevilman

Diego needs to change something, quick.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

wwevilman said:


> Sanchez just doesn't look the same since he got rocked.


Hell yea. That shook him real bad.


But this is not good for Sanchez. BJ is clearly better. He's gonna have to get lucky.


----------



## randy skalba

20-17 Penn


----------



## -Mystery-

randy skalba said:


> 20-17 Penn


Yeah, fight's pretty much over.


----------



## randy skalba

Yea, Basically need to see a submission at this point.. doesnt look like its gonna happen.. cant see sanchez catching bj either,


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Unless Sanchez does something ridiculously awesome, I'd say Penn's got the fight.


----------



## wwevilman

Sanchez needs to stop trying to go for a takedown and try to land a lucky shot on Penn, because that's the only way he's winning this fight.


----------



## randy skalba

yea its over lol


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

wwevilman said:


> Sanchez needs to stop trying to go for a takedown and try to land a lucky shot on Penn, because that's the only way he's winning this fight.


Too bad his coaches disagree with you.


It's like they aren't watching the fight...


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Diego needs new coaches if he's gonna reach the next level.


----------



## wwevilman

Eww....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What a gash on Sanchez's head. No one in the division can touch Penn.


----------



## Devildude

Ack, that's a NASTY gash right there.


----------



## Rmx820

jesus christ his face is so fucked


----------



## will94

Fucking crazy cut on Diego there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Overall, pleased with how tonight turned out. Penn is just ridiculously good and just owns his class. Who's next for Penn?


----------



## wwevilman

Rockhead said:


> Overall, pleased with how tonight turned out. Penn is just ridiculously good and just owns his class. Who's next for Penn?


Tyson Griffin?


----------



## Devildude

Penn vs Penn tbfh. I mean he did more damage to himself after the fight was over than Sanchez did in four and a half rounds.


----------



## Blasko

That was a fucking vagina on Diego's head.


----------



## wwevilman

Actually Frankie Edgar might get a shot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

BJ Penn isnt fair at 155.

He's an unreal fighter. Wow.


----------



## Liam Miller

Props to Mir and good win for Kenflo

And Penn at 155 is fucking scary, great night of fights


----------



## SteveMania

wwevilman said:


> I was thinking that extra weight would just make Mir slower...But after seeing that fight, well, Lesnar should be ALOT more careful should he ever cross paths with Mir again.



20 additional pounds to his frame won't help Mir defend a power double anymore than before. Until Mir shows that he has any semblance of defending takedowns, albeit from an explosive double leg guy like Lesnar, he'll get controlled and chipped away at on the ground every time.

Diego's gnarly cut gave me flashes of Marvin Eastman.


----------



## theplasmasnake

I used to hate Penn. But the dude is fucking insane, no question. I love watching him now.


----------



## SteveMania

It's hard to see anyone hanging with him at 155. He's just supremely skilled in every department, from his educated jab, his ability to parry effectively, sterling takedown defense, sprawl, world-class BJJ, underrated takedowns, etc.

Some guys are multi-faceted and excel in more than one area, others are decent everywhere. BJ is above average and world-class everywhere, and that's a scary thought given the depth of LW and how primitive most fighters are when it comes to succeeding in all areas. I'm still waiting for the other shoe to drop until we see someone that can replicate BJ on the feet and on the mat.


----------



## Evo

That cut was sick. Good lord.


----------



## Dark Church

Frankie Edgar or Gray Maynard is probabaly next for Penn. Fitch better get a contender now at WW. Fitch is 11-1 in the UFC and is the 2nd best WW. I would love to see him fight Anthony Johnson or maybe Alves if he is healthy.


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> Diego's gnarly cut gave me flashes of Marvin Eastman.


Marvin Eastman's cut = a goat's vagina, well at least according to rogan.

I never thought sanchez had a legitimate chance against BJ, but after how easily penn picked him apart, who can really stop him at 155? I know I would like to see Frankie Edgar, and maybe tyson griffin. I liked when rogan said they need to bring in Aoki.

It's rare to see the current champions in the UFC all defending their championships more than once. Aside from LHW, the divisions are just wiped out. When was the last time we could confidently say that the current champions can handily beat everyone in their respected divisions.


----------



## SteveMania

I agree that such a dominant byproduct of champions in every division has been trivial up until the last year or two. Then again there was a time when Sylvia, Chuck and Hughes had a God-like stature back in day (stateside, of course). Their counterparts overseas were Nog up until he was hulked by Fedor, Wand and Gomi.

There isn't a whole lot of intrigue in BJ/Maynard or BJ/Edgar for several reasons that all come to the same conclusion. BJ's chin is tried and true, his hand technique is vastly superior and let's face it, Maynard won't mount takedowns and Edgar, who is a natural FW, is even less likely because he doesn't have the size to wear down BJ in the clinch.

BJ is a nightmare match-up for Aoki, whose only realistic chance of getting the fight to mat is by rocking a flying guard.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I have no interest in PEnn/Maynard or Edgar. Edgar is probably too small to do anything vs Penn, and Maynard is just another power wrestler with average striking.

Maynard would shoot, fail, try to stand up, fail, and then try to shoot again. Kinda like tonight. 

Penn has cleared out the division.


----------



## T-C

They should bring Aoki in just so BJ can make him cry again.


----------



## McQueen

I'm now completely certain BJ isn't losing to anyone at 155 accept the natural flow of time. Dude dominated Sanchez who I at least thought would keep it somewhat competitive.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WOW!

Great performance from BJ, is it time to test himself against what the WW division has to offer?

Loved the Mir fight, imo the guy just continues to evolve. I don't think he's there yet but what confuses me is, he realised his standup needed work - he worked on it. Realised his cardio needed work - he worked on it (although we've not seen it tested). Realised his frame needed work - he's working on it.

So why doen't the guy work dilligently on his wrestling? And as steve rightly pointed out earlier, a strong takedown defence will be much more valuable to Mir than size in the long run.

I was genuinly worried for him in this fight though and he made it look easy, Mir keeps impressing me despite what some of the nay sayers continue to think.

Oh yeah, and Aoki would get murked by BJ lets be honest. Unless he can do a Ryo Chonnan Vs Anderson Silva and pull off a rolling kneebar/Flying Heel Hook out of nowhere.


----------



## Liam Miller

Anyone catch the Mariusz Pudzianowski fight couple of days ago, i haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Dark Church

Penn is going to have to face Maynard or Edgar though unless he wants to vacate the belt because no one else deserves a shot. GSP is in the same situation. Dan Hardy stands no chance against GSP but there is no one else for him to face. Penn can't move up though because he would lose because he really isn't any good unless he is at 155.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

He doesn't stand 'no chance', he has the kind of power in his hands that Serra used to finish GSP. Will he win? Probably not, but Hardy has a chance and is the kind of fighter that GSP doesn't like facing.

GSP will likely win though, my prediction is GSP by lay and prey for 5 rounds.


----------



## SteveMania

I'd say the main reason BJ hasn't looked great above his natural weight is because he fought stellar competition in addition to guys that were larger than him. He was toying with Hughes in their second fight up until he busted one of his ribs in a scramble and GSP is, well, GSP.

With that said, Fitch, Alves and Koscheck are all quality fights for BJ at 170. I think BJ would work Fitch just because it's a terrible style fight for Fitch, but Alves and Koscheck are equally great fights on paper. Either way, those match-ups await him with 1-2 more defenses.


----------



## T-C

I think BJ beats all the welterweights if he can carry the same shape up to that weight, except GSP sadly.

Nothing would make me happier than seeing BJ beat GSP, but its not happening.


----------



## SteveMania

Chrisp_Morg said:


> GSP will likely win though, my prediction is GSP by lay and prey for 5 rounds.



I hope this is sarcasm because GSP is the furthest thing from an LnP guy. There aren't many fighters out there than can pass guards like a hot knife slicing through butter, and there aren't many positionally dominant and offensively dangerous fighters like GSP when he advances.

So no, GSP isn't anything close to 'LnP', which is easily one of the most overused buzzwords in MMA.


----------



## Blasko

Dana said BJ will challenge GSP once he "Wipes the lightweight division dry."

So, about a year. Give or take.


----------



## Liam Miller

GSP is far from Lay n Pray he passes and improves position at every chance. I'm pretty sure aswell when he's fights with hughes, fitch, Alves among others were on the feet he was beating them up big time. For sure he has brought wrestling into he's game much more than in the past but he's damn good at it.

Curse of 108 continues Markham out of Kampmann fight and what are peoples opinions on Yvel/JDS fight.


----------



## randy skalba

Bj doesn't deserve another shot at GSP even if he cleans out the LHW division..
He's already failed misrabely twice he needs to just stay put where he is and wait for a few more WW contenders to drop down and fight him.


----------



## Dark Church

Dana said BJ has to clean out his division and beat a couple of WW contender's first which I don't think he can do. Guys like Koscheck, Alves, Johnson and Fitch would beat Penn. Dana also said that Edgar or Maynard is probabaly next for BJ.


----------



## SteveMania

The only conceivable advantages Rumble would have over BJ are size, strength and power. He doesn't have the technical acumen to match BJ's own grave skillset and he doesn't appear to react well at all after getting hit. BJ is galaxies apart from Burns, Yoshida and Fioravanti in every way and only those with half a brain would argue otherwise. I'd favor him to wreck Johnson's shit in short order.

Fights with Alves and Kos are easily the most compelling for BJ at 170, while I'd venture to say Penn would work Fitch inside of three rounds. I'd don't see how you could possibly think Fitch, who at best has porous striking, is a significantly subordinate grappler in contrast with a lackluster shot, would beat BJ. At least both Alves and Kos both have considerable punching power and are capable of making it competitive there, Fitch is hittable and doesn't seem to be anything more than gritty on his feet.

If an undersized wrestler like Pierce can light up Fitch, BJ will clean his clock.


----------



## -Mystery-

A third Penn/GSP fight is just as pointless as the third Tito/Chuck fight. Same result every time.


----------



## Myers

When there isn't a title involved, I would prefer the coaches fight at the finale then on a ppv card. They did it with Penn/Pulver, and Chuck/Tito III would bring in huge ratings. I could understand if it was a rubber match, but there isn't a point for the two of them to fight again, so why not put it on free tv.


----------



## Dark Church

Penn loses alot of his skill at 170 compared to 155. His cardio will become an isue again for sure and he won't be stronger than guys like Fitch and Johnson. Fitch will be able to do what GSP did and take Penn down and pound him out. Wrestlers are terrible matchups for Penn at 170.


----------



## SteveMania

BJ's cardio has only suffered when he was losing a fight. I can't recall a time when BJ gassed while collectively whipping his opponent in a one-sided affair, which I can assure you BJ/Fitch would be.

Not everyone has a killer double like GSP, where he can set up his shot with strikes, adequately change levels, and explode into a power double leg. Fitch's wrestling isn't better than Hughes' (the Hughes that fought BJ back in 06, that is), and Hughes wasn't one iota close to getting takedowns. BJ's wrestling is underrated, particularly from an offensive standpoint, but his takedown defense is world-class and no one barring the best functional wrestler in MMA has been able to take him down in years.


----------



## McQueen

Penn could probably tool pretty anyone easily at 170 not named GSP and maybe (and a big maybe) Koscheck if he relied on the Wrestling but Kos would probably try and stand with him and get KO'd anyways. Wouldn't mind seeing Penn/Serra actually even though BJ is a vastly superior talent.


----------



## Blasko

Penn vs. Rumble would be fucking CAKE for BJ.

BJ has faced a bunch of people with serious hand power and put them all away, minus Machida. Rumble, as you can see in his match with Kos, has the weakest submission defense on God's green earth. BJ would put him to sleep in the first without even trying. 

I also see BJ just tooling everyone in the WW but GSP, tbh.


----------



## SteveMania

I whole-heartily agree.

People have gotten the impression that BJ isn't much of a threat at 170 thanks largely to his poor results there against the cream of the crop. People often forget that he tapped a prime Hughes (who at the time shared the P4P throne with Nog) in his first jump to 170 and gave GSP all he could handle in their first encounter. He was also playing with Hughes in their second fight up until he broke his rib, *gassed* and got crucifixed into a pile of dust. A more experienced, battle-tested and improved GSP, who also came in substantially larger and stronger, slaughtered BJ and that's hardly a knock on Penn anyway considering that's GSP's MO.

Alves and Koscheck are both quality fights, but you'd be hard-pressed to make BJ the underdog against anyone else in the division, notwithstanding GSP.


----------



## Blasko

I really hope BJ goes back to WW. All of his matches in LW doesn't appeal to me in the slightest. 

Franky Edgar vs. Penn is complete child play. I wouldn't want to watch that because it's almost painfully obvious that Penn would tool Franky in every way possible because Penn is just in a different galaxy when anyone in 155.

tbh, the only match that would interest me from Penn in 155 is vs Sherk again. 

But Sherk is still running around in his fighting gear somewhere in Vegas...


----------



## Mikey Damage

I agree with the sentiments of a few people...

GSP would defeat Penn for a 3rd time. I just can't see how Penn can neutralize GSP's superior wrestling.

However, Penn vs Alves is a very intriguing fight to me. I'd like to see it.


----------



## wholedamnshow

Mikey Damage said:


> I agree with the sentiments of a few people...
> 
> GSP would defeat Penn for a 3rd time. I just can't see how Penn can neutralize GSP's superior wrestling.
> 
> However, Penn vs Alves is a very intriguing fight to me. I'd like to see it.


Penn vs Alves would be a fantastic fight. Thiago is a huge Welterweight and I don't think BJ would get him down so he would probably have to stand and strike with him. I think Alves would win the striking war with kicks and his range. 

Thiago's fighting on the GSP-Hardy card and I would love to see him fight Fitch again or Ricardo Almeida. I need him to win for my fantasy team


----------



## Myers

There is talk of a Almeida/Alves bout at UFC 111. I have been a fan of Almeida ever since I saw his Pancrase videos on youtube, not to mention the submission victory he has over Marquardt. With that being said, he will have a tough time with Alves, I don't see him getting a takedown or a submission victory.


----------



## MITB

I'm not a BJ Penn fan by any stretch of the imagination but the way he destroyed Sanchez proves he has no challenges at 155. Sanchez didn't even look competitive. Edgar would be completely annihilated and although I think Maynard would fair slightly better, he'd still be soundly beaten.

GSP excluded, the WW division holds some inruiging fights for BJ. While I believe he would comfortably beat Fitch, Rumble, Swick et all, I think Hardy has the striking to trouble Penn but not the all-round game. That leaves Alves and Kos as viable opponents.

Anyone else think Sanchez/Florian is a shoo-in after recent events?

Mir looked like a beast and it wouldn't suprise me if he fought Carwin and soon with the winner facing Brock.


----------



## S-Mac

Looks like Jon Jones will be facing Brandon Vera next. Hopefully Bones knocks Vera out
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2009/12/16/1202818/brandon-vera-vs-jon-bones-jones-on


----------



## MITB

MITB said:


> Mir looked like a beast and it wouldn't suprise me if he fought Carwin and soon with the winner facing Brock.


How funny - I think it and then this http://mmajunkie.com/news/17229/sha...rim-heavyweight-title-at-ufc-111-in-march.mma

And I thought Vera was scheduled to fight little Nog??


----------



## S-Mac

MITB said:


> How funny - I think it and then this http://mmajunkie.com/news/17229/sha...rim-heavyweight-title-at-ufc-111-in-march.mma
> 
> And I thought Vera was scheduled to fight little Nog??


Lil Nog had to withdraw with an ankle injury and would love Mir Vs Carwin thinking that Mir could actually win this one he looked massive again Kongo and could trouble carwin on the ground


----------



## SteveMania

I like the match-up but I'd rather see Mir get the Fitch treatment and steadily work his way up to another shot.

With that said, I think Carwin is a bad match-up for even the provisionally top-flight Mir. Until I see Mir take some punishment without wilting under the pressure, I'm not sold that he's the complete paragon of improvement on his feet. Even offensively I'd like to see more, not the regurgitated left-right-uppercut he unloaded against Nog.

If it goes to the ground, I think Mir's experience will pay off and give him a reasonable advantage because let's face it, Carwin is still a relative neophyte in terms of fight time and quality opposition. We haven't seen Carwin face much adversity outside of Neil Wain buckling him and Gonzaga landing clean. He keeps his chin up and head ramrod when he exchanges, and throws the same 1-2 in every fight. He makes up for his lack of technique with explosive power that can end fights in a flash, which against someone like Mir who is also hittable, I think compounds for a highlight reel KO.

It's an interesting fight that I hope doesn't get nixed with the injury bug. I favor Carwin by a fair margin, with the lines a little more generous to him (unless tapping Kongo 'wowed' the bookmakers into hysteria).


----------



## Mikey Damage

Very interested in seeing Carwin vs Mir. If Mir wants to see if he's progressing to the level of defeating Lesnar, Carwin is a good measuring fight.

If he handles Carwin, it'll make quite the statement. Even with Carwin's relative inexperience, and not-so-stellar win history. It'd still be a huge W, considering what Carwin was originally scheduled to do at UFC 106.

Jones vs Vera is also another interesting fight. I'm extremely enticed by their contrasting skill sets. Vera seemed to handle himself well against Couture's clinch and greco-roman wrestling. Jones is another guy who uses the clinch, and much more so, the greco-roman wrestler.

If Jones puts on the same intensity he displayed vs Hamill...he's prime for a fight versus a title contender. Also, I'm glad they treated Jones' fight vs Hamill as a win and not a loss. Which is quite clearly was a loss only in title. Vera is one of the guys I was hoping they would throw at Jones.


----------



## SteveMania

Bones is going to shut the doubters up again and dismantle Vera. Yes, Vera has a background in Greco and he was able to nullify Randy's considerable advantage in that area, but Randy has most obviously started his final decline and he's definitely not the athlete he was in years past. Jones is faster, stronger, and he'll probably throw Vera through the air the same way he did Hamill, who also had legions of supporters claiming that Jones couldn't throw him because of his own wrestling ability. Jones by dominating decision.


----------



## Mikey Damage

oh yeah, no doubt. Even in his prime, I doubt Randy was the caliber of athlete that Jones currently is.

I'm fully on the Jones' bandwagon. He's an exciting, talented fighter. At the young old age of just 22. He's definitely one of those fighters that you would hope that the UFC will feature and build upon. Much like they're doing with Cain Velasquez. 

Jones shows a great attitude, and even with his DQ defeat, he was gracious and respectful. He easily could have made a stupid shitstorm, but he thought otherwise.


----------



## MITB

Honestly, I'd back Mir to take Carwin out. I just think he has more to his game.

Steve, I think your being a bit harsh on Mir's ability to take some punishment. The only hits he's taken recently were from Lesnar and I'd hardly call buckling under that sort of pressure worthy of questioning the man's heart (which is essentially what you're doing). I also think it's only fair to judge his heart post-Vera, as it's clear he wasn't mentally in the right place until after that. I accept he has wilted prior to his accident (notably, the Freeman fight) but again, I'm gonna say he's a completely revamped fighter since the accident.

Carwin's power is not queried but after recent fights, I don't think Mir's should be either. The thing is, Carwin displays zero head movement and Mir WILL connect. At least Frank shows a little more boxing nous and will likely cut a slightly more elusive figure than Carwin. To give Carwin his dues he caught a solid shot from Gonzaga and shook it off but I think Mir has more power than Gabe.

Carwin has serious wrestling credentials and would clearly want to use that to keep the fight standing but he'd be a fool to dismiss Mir's striking as a means to take him to the floor. I can't actually remember anyone seriously attempting to take Shane down so I'll reserve judgement on Mir's ability to do that.

Bottom line for me is the fact that Carwin's real chances of winning are a flash KO or possibly a Lesnar-style Donkey Kong-ing, whereas Mir would clearly take him out from anywhere on the floor and has now shown some serious striking to prove, to me at least, that he has the ability to KO Carwin on the feet.

I'm looking foward to it regardless.



Oh and I just watched Mariusz Pudzianowski's MMA debut and, while he was technically inept, when you display the sort of power that allows you to leg kick a man two foot into the air, he clearly is a force to be reckoned with. A Kimbo-esqe sideshow maybe??


----------



## SteveMania

I wouldn't be so quick to jump on that horse.

Mir has shown that he doesn't react well to getting hit pre and post-accident. He ate some fine cinder in the Lesnar fight, that is after Brock pummeled in with a one-armed full nelson, but he wasn't hit with anything standing and over the course of his career never appeared to have a natural aptitude for taking punishment on his feet. Some guys crash once their hit, others maintain their composure and continue. While I wouldn't put Mir in the former, I'd say he's lukewarm when it comes to receiving shots standing. It's not a question of his heart, because anyone who doesn't wear their pathos on their sleeve would have folded abruptly after getting Donkey Kong'd by Lesnar. It's his reaction to getting hit that I believe has always been a plight for him and until he proves otherwise, I'm not sold that he'll be able to absorb anything Carwin has to offer when he loads up.

I agree that Carwin isn't a great boxer, in fact I think from a technical standpoint he's terrible. His results have been bolstered heavily because of his punching power, not his actual fundamentals, and defensively he looks like an amateur. He keeps his head ramrod whenever he throws, plods forward, keeps his chin up and his biggest weapon is a rudimentary 1-2. Mir isn't great either, the difference is he makes an effort to move his head and *appears* to be improving, even though we haven't seen how far along he's come with his hands (since the Nog fight).

Until Mir shows us more and doesn't rehearse the brutal exhibition we saw against Nog, I'm reluctant to give him any technical advantage standing.

As for wrestling, it's hard to stuff an athletic gargantuan HW that has some conception of how the trade works. Neil Wain actually managed to stuff Carwin once, but aside from eventually getting the takedown, we're in the dark for how good a wrestler (credentials aside) Carwin truly is, especially in MMA.


----------



## Ronsterno1

For experience and overall skill level ive gotta back Mir to beat Carwin. Mir has been on there with some good fighters while Carwin hasnt really been tested yet, either way its going to be an exciting fight.

Also I can see Jones knocking Vera out, which id love to see because i find Vera to be an extrememly boring fighter.


----------



## S-Mac

Even though i would like to see Carwin destroy Mir i cant see it happening Mir is obsessed with Lesnar and will destroy anyone in his path and the way to see and that means carwin aswell. Vera has been a boring fighter since he knocked out Mir which was well over 2 years ago now.


----------



## Liam Miller

UFC 108 Curse continues Thiago Silva rumoured to have a ankle injury but may fight on.


----------



## Mikey Damage

my source says he's not really that hurt, and it's just a rumor. 

Jones vs Vera to headline the first UFC show on Versus on March 21.


----------



## SteveMania

Michael Pepper is the biggest flake columnist in MMA. I'm convinced his job is to start shitty rumors with no merit just to see how people react, that is why MMABay is all smoke and mirrors when it comes to their 'sources'.


----------



## Myers

Yeah Silva;s manager says it was completely false and silva is ready for his fight with evans

The prelim fights for 108 on spike are Kampmann vs Volkmann and Dan Lauzon vs Cole Miller. I personally wanted to see cantwell vs matyushenko on the prelims but I'm sure there will be down time for them to show it during the ppv. Between Dos Santos/Yvell, Hazelett/Daly, and Evans/Silva, I don't expect to many decisions.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ Miller/D.Lauzon should be epic imo, I'm really hyped for that as an undercard fight.


----------



## Myers

Now sean sherk is out of his fight at 108 too, something about a deep cut during practice. This card is a curse to anyone that is on it.


----------



## Liam Miller

Damn this card is cursed, just hope there will be no serious injuries during the fights.

I personally don't buy into the star power needed, i think it will still end up been a good card regardless of the lack of big name fights i mean fights are fights.


----------



## T3H~L3X

But to the casuals big name fights mean big buys... I agree though if I weren't strapped for cash I'd defiantly be picking this one up but with it being right after he holidays.. I'll have to hold off till 109.


----------



## seancarleton77

Looks like more good fights this weekend from Strike Force and WEC, how do you guys see things going? Cung Le or Scott Smith, Josh Thomson or Gilbert Melendez? Cerrone or Ratcliff? I'll go with Le, Cerrone and I say Thomson vs. Melendez is a total pick em! King Mo is also debuting on the Strike Force: Evolution card.

I'm staying away from buying MMA pay per views until 111, that is shaping to be a super card.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Smith,Thomson,and Cerrone.


----------



## seancarleton77

I like Thomson too but I wouldn't put money on that fight!


----------



## SteveMania

It's unfortunate Josh Thomson has been mending injuries more than fighting lately because he's a quality LW that always brings it. I think he beats Melendez again because Gilbert's never had an explosive shot and his striking, while improved (his hands specifically) I think he gets the short end of the stick when it comes to nice quick counters and push kicks Thomson will unload with tomorrow night.

Despite all the trepidation Cung Le brings to the cage, I think Smith could make it close if not outright crack Le with something considering he can throw. I've never held Le in high regard nor do I consider Smith to be anything more than a journeyman that'll win and lose emphatically. I've got Le by decision in a fight where he strings more flash on his strikes that will give him the nod on the judges scorecard.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i have no clue who Ed Ratcliff is..but I don't care cuz his nickname is 9MM.

That is awesome. Cheering for him.


----------



## seancarleton77

Mikey Damage said:


> i have no clue who Ed Ratcliff is..but I don't care cuz his nickname is 9MM.
> 
> That is awesome. Cheering for him.


Let's just say he spinning back heel kicked a guy and knocked him out with it! youtube it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lizuKHxUGhc


----------



## Liam Miller

Nick Diaz vs Zaromskis fir welterweight title in miami next month.

And holyfuck that KO from Ratcliff


----------



## Blasko

Gonna catch the WEC rerun; watching Strikeforce on SopCast.

Fantastic fight between Tompson vs. El Nino.


----------



## Blasko

delete


----------



## Blasko

Delete.


----------



## SteveMania

LOL at Scott Smith walking into every telegraphed spinning back kick Le threw.

I'm still amazed that Smith and Le have been two of the front products of Strikeforce's promoting blitz given how mediocre Smith is and the predictability of Le's style. Smith is an exciting fighter, but he isn't anywhere near deserving of headlining cards, nevermind being the focal point of their promoting tactics. And Le follows under the same problem: exciting fighter, just doesn't cut it as a posterboy, especially when he's barely getting by guys like Frank Shamrock.


----------



## Myers

"Hands of Cans" did it again! I wasn't to impressed with either of them tonight, but it is always exciting to see a comeback like that.

Thompson/Melendez was a good fight and King Mo look great as well. I am not drinking his kool-aid just yet, but I would like to see him fight a top ten fighter. 

I am going to watch WEC now.


----------



## Blasko

Strikeforce was really good; but I am really digging WEC more.


----------



## SteveMania

Even when it appears bleak on paper, WEC always delivers. There's at least 2-3 fights on every card that are absolute barnburners, and that's on an average night. I also love all the recent signings with great prospects like Visher, Pickett, Gomez, Semerzier, etc.

If they can nab M-16, Formiga, Lima, Runez and have Benavidez and Jorgensen drop down, that'd be a perfect start to a Flyweight division.


----------



## Blasko

Horodecki did it for the lulz


----------



## Myers

Just watched WEC, great night once again.



> If they can nab M-16, Formiga, Lima, Runez and have Benavidez and Jorgensen drop down, that'd be a perfect start to a Flyweight division.


A Flyweight division would be awesome, but sometimes when they get that small they begin to look sickly, like a bunch of cancer patients.


----------



## Blasko

I'm 125, brah.


----------



## CJ Punk

So should I watch the WEC show or Strikeforce's show?


----------



## SteveMania

If you're an MMA fan, watch both. WEC had a few exciting finishes and Mizugaki/Jorgensen which delivered in spades - Strikeforce had a barnburner in Thomson/Melendez. Can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## T3H~L3X

> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter is reporting that Strikeforce stand out Cris Cyborg has been approached about posing for Playboy magazine. Cyborg told sherdog.com, “Actually we are still talking, and I’m thinking about that possibility. After all, only one man saw me naked in my entire life and I have to think deeply about that.”


Woulda thought they'd snatch up Carano for a shoot(hasn't she done playboy before?) but not to sure about Cyborg... Although I have to admit my exposure is limited she has always seemed a bit manly.Could be something decent as they did with Chyna though, never thought that woman would ever be the slightest bit attractive.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

i was disappointed by Cung's loss but it was a good card, and idk i like strike force and wec about the same, both have been better than the ufc lately, Dana needs to pick it back up


----------



## Rajah

Sorry guys, newbie question here. I've been reading that Brock is injured and will be out for a while. Will he get stripped of the title or hold it until he's back?

We've just started getting UFC Wired on digital TV here. I'd never seen it before until a few weeks ago. Damn it's good stuff. The fights we are getting are 12 months old at the moment, which sux.


----------



## Myers

I don't know if he will be stripped of his title, they are talking about making a interim title until he returns. We should know in the next couple of weeks of what they are going to to do. There have been rumors that Frank Mir and Shane Carwin will fight for the Interim title if it comes to that. If brock can return, they will automatically give him the title shot against the winner but his return is still in doubt. 

A good site to watch UFC and other MMA is mma-core.com , you can search for your favorite fighter on there and it usually has all his fights. If your curious, some guys to look up would be Anderson Silva, BJ Penn, Fedor Emilianenko, Jose Aldo, Uriah Faber, and George st. Pierre.


----------



## Rajah

I've seen a couple of Anderson Silva fights and BJ Penn is familiar. I downloaded a movie the other day, Never Surrender, that has a few of those guys in it. I'm about half way through at the moment, pretty average movie so far but a lot of MMA action.


----------



## Myers

Yeah UFC fighters don't make the best actors, I really hated that movie. In February the UFC is going to have a ppv in Australia and I think it will be free on tv for those that live there too.


----------



## Rajah

I won't hold my breath for the free-to-air. The recent Hulkamania tour was supposed to be on free-to-air a couple of weeks ago but got pulled because of some promoters bullshit, or something like that.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Rajah said:


> I've seen a couple of Anderson Silva fights and BJ Penn is familiar. I downloaded a movie the other day, Never Surrender, that has a few of those guys in it. I'm about half way through at the moment, pretty average movie so far but a lot of MMA action.


Sir you need to check out Josh Thompson vs Gilbert Malendez from Strikeforce last week.

My fight of the year personally.


----------



## randy skalba

im hearing that Brock will be fighting at UFC 111.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

randy skalba said:


> im hearing that Brock will be fighting at UFC 111.


Really? :S

Damn that's quick if so. i fully expected him to be gone for the majority of 2010


----------



## S-Mac

I doubt he will be fighting then consideing dana said he had little idea when he would be fighting next or at all next year.


----------



## -Mystery-

Brock will be back this year, but not till later in 2010.


----------



## SteveMania

Rajah said:


> I've seen a couple of Anderson Silva fights and BJ Penn is familiar. I downloaded a movie the other day, Never Surrender, that has a few of those guys in it. I'm about half way through at the moment, pretty average movie so far but a lot of MMA action.



Never Surrender undermines the entire premise of MMA, just like Youngblood was a massacre to hockey.


----------



## Rajah

I never expected it to be a true indication. Anything with Patrick Kilpatrick is going to be far fetched, although I don't mind him.

I'm still getting familiar with all the fighters. It's like watching wrestling for the first time and learning who everyone is. It's funny watching a match having no idea who is going to win unlike wrestling.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

> Bobby Lashley vs. Shane Del Rosario in the works for Strikeforce: Miami
> Posted by: Josh Sanchez
> 
> Bobby Lashley has recently signed with Strikeforce and it appears he will be in action soon. MMA Worldwide reported that Lashley (4-0) has received an offer and the paperwork has been signed.
> 
> The opponent would be fellow undefeated heavyweight Shane Del Rosario (9-0). Rosario’s camp confirmed to MMA Worldwide that he has also received an offer for the fight and it is signed. Both fighters are just awaiting confirmation from Strikeforce officials.
> 
> Both fighters has a history of finishing fights early. In their combined 14 pro bouts, the two has totaled 11 first-round endings.
> 
> The fight would take place on the already stacked Strikeforce: Miami card which is scheduled for Jan. 30, 2010 at the BankAtlantic Center.
> 
> Strikeforce: Miami is currently headlined by a welterweight title bout between Nick Diaz (20-7) and Marius Zaromskis (13-3). Chris Cyborg (8-1) will also put her women’s featherweight title on the line against No. 1 contender Marloes Coenen (17-3).


Is this guy any good that Bobby is fighting? I've not heard of him before.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm a little surprised to see Strikeforce peg two decent prospects against one another, especially in a division that bleeds of limitation. I think it's a very winnable fight for Del Rosario and easily Lashley's toughest opponent to date. For those unaware of Del Rosario, he's primarily a striker with decent grappling chops. Check out his M-1 fights, here's his latest outing from the Challengers Series:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7UYriCtRn8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## randy skalba

On the MMA show on Sportsnets last night it said Brock may be fighting in montreal... I think that event is in April?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Brock will be back in August at the UFC show in Boston.

Pure speculation from me. However, it's a very logical conjecture. Dana White wants a huge show for Boston. Lesnar is rumored for a return in the summer of 2010. Hold him out until the late August show.


----------



## S-Mac

Also keeping Brock till Augest gives him alot of time for a proper camp to slowing get him back into shape instead of rushing it so he can fight in April.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> I'm a little surprised to see Strikeforce peg two decent prospects against one another, especially in a division that bleeds of limitation. I think it's a very winnable fight for Del Rosario and easily Lashley's toughest opponent to date. For those unaware of Del Rosario, he's primarily a striker with decent grappling chops. Check out his M-1 fights, here's his latest outing from the Challengers Series:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7UYriCtRn8&feature=player_embedded



Very impressive chin!

Though, I think Bobby could G n P him into oblivion if he gets on top and has some submission savy.

*edit*

I've just started watching Dream propperly, I always used to get put off by the K1... I am in LOVE! How could I have been so ignorent.


----------



## Blasko

If you like Dream, find the Hiroyuki Takaya Featherweight title tournament. 

Fantastic underdog story.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

If I can find it I will, it's a pain trying to find DREAM in English too. Just saw 12 was it? Sakkuraba's persistance when going for that leg lock was sick.


----------



## Myers

Koscheck is out for 109 with an undisclosed injury (steroids), a rumor going around that alves might fill in but it's only speculation.


----------



## Blasko

Some #1 Contender.


----------



## Myers

Whenever they pull out of a fight for an "undisclosed injury", I jokingly say it's steroids. I doubt it's any PED's but I hate when we aren't given a clear reason why they pull out of their fights. Tyson griffin did the same thing a couple weeks ago.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Whenever they pull out of a fight for an "undisclosed injury", I jokingly say it's steroids. I doubt it's any PED's but I hate when we aren't given a clear reason why they pull out of their fights. Tyson griffin did the same thing a couple weeks ago.


If you think about it, it's likely an injury to some part of the body which could be targeted by his next opponent in attempt to test if the injury is fully healed.


----------



## SteveMania

That's the risk you run when upstarting a training camp every 4-5 weeks. Kos could be the most physically gifted dude on the planet, but you'd be hard-pressed to see him go injury-free whenever he's training heavy, which happens to be often when he supports his training crew weeks out from a fight.


----------



## S-Mac

Mike swick is replacing him now
http://www.mmamania.com/2009/12/28/1223092/ufc-109-josh-koscheck-scratched


----------



## Purchase

-Mystery- said:


> If you think about it, it's likely an injury to some part of the body which could be targeted by his next opponent in attempt to test if the injury is fully healed.


That makes sense when you put yourself in a position like fighting in Ufc a punch to an injury can result in a death or permanent injury.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ LOL

Swick will be a good test for Thiago imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Meh. Still not interested in that fight. I wasn't interested in with with Kos, neither, thuogh.


----------



## Myers

After Lil Nog was off of 109 I stopped caring altogether. The fights just seem pointless, the only interesting thing would be if Sonnen beats Marquardt, that would throw off the whole MW division.


----------



## Blasko

Does anyone know how long Lil Nog will be out for? 

btw, I am so hoping for a Shogun vs. Lil Nog rematch sometime in 2010.


----------



## Myers

I haven't heard anything about lil nog but since it was only an ankle injury he shouldn't be out for to long. I doubt we will see a rematch in 2010 because the division is so stacked that they will probably go different routes. I would like to see lil nog face griffin personally. 

Dynamite 2009 is only a few hours away, I can't wait.


----------



## Blasko

Fantastic opening by Saku. 

I've never seen a Masato match, but I got a little choked up.


----------



## Myers

AHHH It's starting!
6 hrs of MMA FTW


----------



## Blasko

most likely going to download the show.

Too tired.


----------



## Myers

Hmm that soak-a-jew fight seemed fixed, it was like I was watching a takada fight in pride.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Aoki is slick as anything  Loving this card.

Yoshida getting the decision over Ishi was a joke even witht he point deduction imo. Can't believe that, Japs bottled it when it came to awarding a draw..


----------



## -Mystery-

Aoki might be my new favorite fighter. Breaks dude's arm then gives him a big fuck you after the fight.


----------



## Blasko

And takes his title.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Who saw the Aoki Heel turn coming? ROFL

Aoki Vs Brock for post fight antics of the year!


----------



## HBKBretHart

Didnt get to see the whole card. Saw about last 2 hours. Going to re watch it when it replays.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Who saw the Aoki Heel turn coming? ROFL
> 
> Aoki Vs Brock for post fight antics of the year!


Aoki and Lesnar need to form the MMA Two Man Power Trip.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'd call them... 'Pork Chop' any takers?


----------



## Blasko

Rewatched Aoki's fight

You hear that arm SNAP. D:


----------



## -Mystery-

Fitch/Alves II at 111 and shit, that card is stacked with GSP/Hardy and Carwin/Mir also on the card.


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC 111 looks like the next show I'll be ordering.

Looking good.


----------



## -Mystery-

Picked up the UFC 100 Greatest Fights on Blu Ray from Amazon for $60. 30 hours of UFC for $60 ftw.


----------



## Blasko

Rumor has it Takanori Gomi has signed with UFC.

If so; fuck yeeeeeeeeeees.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Name source.

Or be banned.

:side:

edit: nevermind. found your source.


----------



## kevx301

http://unitednewsunited.blogspot.com/2010/01/gomi-sylvia-and-arlovski-have-found.html

According to them, in addition to Gomi with UFC, Timmay and Andrey are heading to DREAM.


----------



## tbwinsbo6

Any thoughts on UFC 87? I just watched it and it seemed like a stacked event but a lot of one sided match-ups.


----------



## Mikey Damage

They're actually going to use that Pride vault finally, eh?

About fucking time.

All that footage, just wasted.

Edit: 87 was great. But I am biased toward GSP, so what you may think was a boring lopsided victory for GSP...I thought was a enthralling, riveting victory for GSP.


----------



## Myers

Yeah starting Jan. 15. we will get to see the "best of pride", looks like I have another thing on my dvr.

UFC 87 was okay, I am not a big fan of kenny florian so I didn't like him going over huerta. Lesnar did great but showed little class when trying ride Herring like a horse. I remember being surprised at how easily GSP took down Fitch considering fitch had a stronger pedigree when it came to wrestling. I am hoping for in 2010 that GSP finishes a fight instead of just controlling for 5 rounds.


----------



## tbwinsbo6

What about Randy Courture patting Tito Ortiz on his bottom in their fight? Do you define that as classless? I was surprised by Fitch's performance. I think fight of the night is Marquardt and Maia.


----------



## Myers

tbwinsbo6 said:


> What about Randy Courture patting Tito Ortiz on his bottom in their fight?


In most cases yeah, but since it was randy couture and tito always runs his mouth many people thought it was funny.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Hopefully its not just another empty rumor would love to see Gomi in UFC finally... All we'd need is Fedor(which I know will probably never happen) and we'll know who was the best of the best between the two companies. 

What this "best of pride" stuff?


----------



## Panic!

I'm only beginning to get into MMA, most notably the UFC. The first event I've watched was UFC 100, and I have to say that I immediately began to like Georges 'Rush' St-Pierre along with other phenomenal fighters such as Brock Lesnar and Yoshihiro Akiyama. This sport is probably the best I've ever watched and I'm definitely going to be following the UFC for the long run. Couldn't believe when I read that apparently Kimbo Slice competed in the Ultimate Fighter 10 Finale. 

I just watched my second event last night in full from a PC, UFC 103 where the event was headlined by a Catchwight bout between Rich Franklin competing against Vitor Belfort where Belfort prevailed via KO. What did people make of this event? I thought it was very good, especially Belfort/Franklin although I don't know whether the Welterweight bout between Frank Trigg/Josh Koscheck should've been stopped for Trigg's safety or not, although he was definitely caught in those strikes, as was Martin Kampmann against Paul Daley, the referee was right to stop that one, Kampmann was almost knocked down off his own feet.

Also can't wait for UFC 108 tonight, although of course, there are a LOT of injuries or inactivity.


----------



## -Mystery-

Jesus, can 111 get anymore stacked? According to White, if Evans wins, it's gonna be Evans/Rampage at 111.


----------



## S-Mac

-Mystery- said:


> Jesus, can 111 get anymore stacked? According to White, if Evans wins, it's gonna be Evans/Rampage at 111.


Shit pulling for rashad more now be good to see this two go at it.


----------



## Myers

Panic! said:


> I just watched my second event last night in full from a PC, UFC 103 where the event was headlined by a Catchwight bout between Rich Franklin competing against Vitor Belfort where Belfort prevailed via KO. What did people make of this event?


I think Belfort got lucky to hit Rich in the back of the head to win the fight. I think Rich would win that fight 9 out of 10 times. I recommend both 106 and 107 if you are looking to watch some of the newer events, as well as UFC 101.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> I am hoping for in 2010 that GSP finishes a fight instead of just controlling for 5 rounds.


Is this supposed to be a subtle dig at GSP for not finishing fights? 

He's finished 3 out of his last 5 fights. Also, in the fights where GSP won a decision (Alves/Fitch)...he destroyed them. They took substantial damage, and that was apparent on their face.


----------



## S-Mac

GSP has dominated the fights he has won by decision and was fighting really tough guys so its not his fault that he didnt finish them at all


----------



## Mikey Damage

Gomi to the UFC isn't a rumor, anymore.

Dana confirmed it via his video blog.


----------



## S-Mac

Mikey Damage said:


> Gomi to the UFC isn't a rumor, anymore.
> 
> Dana confirmed it via his video blog.


Awesome even though he is the fighter he once was would love to see him face some of the upper LW talet the UFC has to offer.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> Is this supposed to be a subtle dig at GSP for not finishing fights?
> 
> *He's finished 3 out of his last 5 fights. Also, in the fights where GSP won a decision (Alves/Fitch)...he destroyed them. They took substantial damage, and that was apparent on their face.*


Shit, he destroyed Alves with a torn groin.

GSP doesn't need to finish people when he's able to dominate like he does for 25 mins.


----------



## seancarleton77

I am rooting hard for Hazlett and Rashad, we need Rampage vs. Rashad and Dustin Hazelett's middle name is Awesome!


----------



## S-Mac

seancarleton77 said:


> I am rooting hard for Hazlett and Rashad, we need Rampage vs. Rashad and Dustin Hazelett's middle name is Awesome!


After watching the countdown show i actually like hazlett now and hope that he wins even though i think that Daley will destroy him in a round.


----------



## Liam Miller

Really looking forward to Yvel/Dos Santos, Lauzon/Stout should be really fun and unless Hazelett catches Daley with a sub or gets him to the ground i can only see Dustin gettin KTFO, win or lose i wanna see Rumble/Semtex sometime this year.

Also read that Aoki intentionally broke Hirota's arm if so fuck him.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> Is this supposed to be a subtle dig at GSP for not finishing fights?
> 
> He's finished 3 out of his last 5 fights. Also, in the fights where GSP won a decision (Alves/Fitch)...he destroyed them. They took substantial damage, and that was apparent on their face.


It is a subtle dig. BJ, Alves, and Fitch all were badly beaten and couldn't do anything to stop his superior wrestling. However, unlike many of his previous fights where he easily got submissions or TKO's he just stayed on top in side control and he didn't look to try and end the fight. At one point BJ was just laying there but GSP didn't even try to capitalize he would throw a couple good ground strikes and then lay off until the round was over. If BJ didn't gas out, it probably would have went to decision too, the previous four rounds were the same. His fight with Hardy should be a lopsided fight, hardy brings nothing besides his bricks for hands. So I am not looking forward to 25 minutes of GSP switching from side control to full mount on a prone Dan Hardy.


----------



## kevx301

seancarleton77 said:


> I am rooting hard for Hazlett and Rashad, we need Rampage vs. Rashad and Dustin Hazelett's middle name is Awesome!


No way does Dustin win. Daley by anything he wants.


----------



## thepunisherkills

WWE_TNA said:


> Really looking forward to Yvel/Dos Santos, Lauzon/Stout should be really fun and unless Hazelett catches Daley with a sub or gets him to the ground i can only see Dustin gettin KTFO, win or lose i wanna see Rumble/Semtex sometime this year.
> 
> *Also read that Aoki intentionally broke Hirota's arm if so fuck him.*


Well I read hirota was talking smack before their fight. Hirota should have tapped, plain and simple. 



Gomi's first opponent is rumored to be Kenny Florian.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> It is a subtle dig. BJ, Alves, and Fitch all were badly beaten and couldn't do anything to stop his superior wrestling. However, unlike many of his previous fights where he easily got submissions or TKO's he just stayed on top in side control and he didn't look to try and end the fight. At one point BJ was just laying there but GSP didn't even try to capitalize he would throw a couple good ground strikes and then lay off until the round was over. If BJ didn't gas out, it probably would have went to decision too, the previous four rounds were the same. His fight with Hardy should be a lopsided fight, hardy brings nothing besides his bricks for hands. So I am not looking forward to 25 minutes of GSP switching from side control to full mount on a prone Dan Hardy.



GSP never simply 'lays' on top of guys.

Contrary to what many uninformed people that have never rolled a day in their life think, GSP does the most simple fundamental technique that is most effective in grappling, and that's establish positional control. He has a fantastic top game and the ability to keep guys like Alves and BJ on their back while also beating the fuck out of them is a testament to how effective his ability to maintain control/pass guard truly is.

BJ trains with Leo Vieira (quite possibly the best guard passer on the planet) and Pablo Popovitch, among two of the best BJJ coaches in the world and despite how versatile BJ's ground game is - don't let the belief from pundits that BJ isn't good off his back fool you, he's a great scrambler - shows how dominant GSP is on top.

Don't expect Hardy to last more than two rounds against GSP. He isn't one tenth the grappler BJ is, nor one fifth the grappler Fitch is. GSP should very easily cut through Hardy's guard like butter and that'll be all she wrote.





kevx301 said:


> No way does Dustin win. Daley by anything he wants.



Daley has a history of struggling against guys with awkward physiques, like Nick Thompson who managed to out-jab him for three rounds. Hazelett isn't on the same plane as Daley standing but he's by and large the prototypical opponent that would present problems to any one-trick striker like Daley.

I wouldn't advise against making a play on Hazelett, I actually think he's a quality bet.





Mikey Damage said:


> Gomi to the UFC isn't a rumor, anymore.
> 
> Dana confirmed it via his video blog.



Too bad this isn't 2005.

I'm exciting about the signing, but let's be real here, if a KOTC washout like Tony Hervey can give him all he could handle, Gomi will get worked by any decent LW within the Zuffa threshold, nevermind the higher pool of 155ers like Edgar, Griffin, Maynard, Florian, Sanchez, Sherk, etc.

In a hypothetical world made up of ifs and maybes, Gomi would reach the pinnacle. Not in reality though.

Oh, and let me add that I could give a shit less how disrespectful Aoki or anyone else is because I don't watch MMA to see paragons of gentility, I watch because it's highly entertaining to watch two alpha males beat the living shit out of one another.





thepunisherkills said:


> Gomi's first opponent is rumored to be Kenny Florian.



If so, Florian by sub inside of two. Gomi's Achilles heel has long been aggressive sub chasers and given Gomi's lax approach in recent years, Florian should have no problem out-working him on the feet and finding whatever Gomi leaves open on the ground.


----------



## T-C

It's always amusing.

And to the guy complaining about Aoki breaking Hirota's arm, it was his own fault for not tapping.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

T-C said:


> It's always amusing.
> 
> And to the guy complaining about Aoki breaking Hirota's arm, it was his own fault for not tapping.



Who are the guys in the gif lol? That the Sakurai/Aoki fight?

P.S Just got round to seeing Minowa man KTFO of Soak a jew HAHAHA


----------



## T-C

That is the moment when Sakurai made Aoki cry yea.

Has anything come out about the Super Hulk tournament being fixed to get Minowaman over more yet?


----------



## SteveMania

I thought the stoppage was rubbish as much as the next guy, but it was the furthest thing from a work. Think about it, if the fight was rigged and money was passed under the table, FEG wouldn't have settled for over five minutes of inactivity. You can bet your bottom dollar that the fight would have been more eventful, nevermind some of the shots Minowaman took in the first round could have folded anyone.

I wouldn't put too much stock into that rumor, especially one likely started by a basement dwelling loon with nothing better to do but create bullshit.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ Agreed, plus what would have been the point in both fighters loosing one 5th of their purse. Soak has become a bit of a joke from what I've seen recently tbh, the guy just seems to be missing so many things and he burst on to the scene so wonderfully...

Anyone else think the Dan Lauzon/Cole Miller fight is a real treat for the Spike viewers? I'm quite looking forward to that one personally.


----------



## Myers

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Anyone else think the Dan Lauzon/Cole Miller fight is a real treat for the Spike viewers? I'm quite looking forward to that one personally.


I am not a fan of cole miller so I am hoping for the same outcome of his last fight. Regardless of my personal opinion, lauzon/miller should be good match up. The prelims look good on paper and I am hoping we will see at least 7-8 fights on this card tonight with all the "knockout artist".


----------



## Panic!

UFC 108 is on at 3am, UK time isn't it? I'm considering streaming it as there is nothing else to do, I basically stay up to 4am every night anyways building up my gamer points on Xbox 360 LOL.

Anyways, I'm hoping for Evans to prevail over Silva tonight so the Evans/Jackson match can come into fruition once and for all. As for UFC 101, if the Evans/Jackson match is to happen, then that event is one hell of a card already.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Panic! said:


> *UFC 108 is on at 3am, UK time isn't it? I'm considering streaming it as there is nothing else to do, I basically stay up to 4am every night anyways building up my gamer points on Xbox 360 LOL.
> *
> Anyways, I'm hoping for Evans to prevail over Silva tonight so the Evans/Jackson match can come into fruition once and for all. As for UFC 101, if the Evans/Jackson match is to happen, then that event is one hell of a card already.


Yes mate but try justin.tv or something too because they will be streaming 2 prelims from 2am I do believe on spike tv


----------



## Liam Miller

Checked ESPN listings and no Prelims for us brits, unless they just show them, if we don't get prelims that is complete fucking bollocks, ESPN coverage of UFC sucks as it is.

Lauzo/Miller should a good fight hopefully Cole gets the win.

And about Aoki i was just commenting on what i was told, i never saw the fight, read about it or anything. Maybe i should watch or read about this shit myself next time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Is it true that the winner of Evans/Silva will go on to fight Rampage?


----------



## SteveMania

Rashad has been granted a fight with Rampage assuming he wins tonight, which I think he will. Win or lose for Rashad though, I doubt they'd be willing to pass up a lucrative fight with Rampage given the backstory and build-up.

As for Rashad/Silva, neither guy is a great technical striker by any stretch of the imagination but Rashad is far faster, has more power, and has a serviceable chin unlike Thiago who I think has proven to be a bit glass jawed. Thiago's best offense is from top position and against a guy that's a much better wrestler, that's not going to bode well since he won't likely get top position.


----------



## Blasko

Niiiiiiiice Submission. Great fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That inverted triangle was sick. 

He doesn't remember getting dropped. :lmao


----------



## Blasko

With the pace that match had, I forgot a majority of the fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

OMG I'm gutted I missed it...it was a match that excited me more than half of the main card. I still don't know who won raging now 


Do me a favour guys dnt spoil that 1 fight and I'll watch a vid tomorrow... Gutted!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Volkmann kind of looks like Mr. Bean :side:

EDIT- Hitman so vicious, with those hammerfists!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

HAHA what a crazy fight that was, very good.

Not a very merry Christmas for Volkman


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Anyone know the name of Jensen's theme song, I love it!!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Rockhead said:


> Anyone know the name of Jenson's theme song, I love it!!


Stinkfist by Tool it's Epic isn't it


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Stinkfist by Tool it's Epic isn't it


Thanks. I was thinking that it was A Perfect Circle, guess I wasn't too far off. 

Wow seems Jensen wanted to tap but took a beating in the process.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Here we go, I get so pumped up for the intro!! 

Lets go Lauzon, JDS, Rashad and Semtex!!!!

Team Rough House FTW!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Dos Santos is a beast!!


----------



## Blasko

Yvel sucks. What a embarrassing showing.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Woah!!!

JDS just secured himself a title shot surely? I still think Velasquez would have him 

Yvel can have no complaints really, he'll bounce about the division like Al Turk, IMO Duffee should be his next fight.

*edit*

Bloody hell this card is gonna be over in 10 minutes now!! lol


----------



## Blasko

Gomi~


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Man I'm glad I got another chance to see the Miller/Lauzon fight, I knew that would have been one hell of a fight.

Reverse triangle/Kimura? Really!! REALLY!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Finally some blood. Stout looking good even after getting cut up. Finally a fight that goes to round 2!


----------



## RatherDashing

This is my first time watching an UFC pay-per-view and I think I love Stout.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That is my fight of the night thus far. Stout was great on his feet.


----------



## WillTheBloody

So Carwin/Mir is only for the Interim title, eh? Guess we can expect good news on Lesnar this week then...

Great fight between Stout and Lauzon.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

What a fight! I fully expected stout to get subbed in the 1st round (my ufc.com fantasy pick)

Mir!!! Mir marks in the hiz-ouse?

I hope we get Mir Brock 3, if he can get past Shane I think he'll do Brock in a rubber match.

This card has been excellent so far, so much for the hate. 109 looks by far the superior card when pertaining to star power, but this (so far) has been the most exciting card I've seen in a long time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What a KO!

Time soon for Evans/Silva, pulling for a Evans win. Should be very good!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Roughouse  that's what it's about!!

Wow though! lol


----------



## WillTheBloody

LMAO at Hazelett's crazy opening roll. I like him a lot, but Semtex looked like Rumble. Impressive power. Faired better against a wrestler than Johnson did, but Hazelett didn't really try to take him down...unless that's what the roll was for...


----------



## Dark Church

Daley/Johnson would be a great fight and makes sense so they should book it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Silva should have done more in Round 3, idk why he was toying with Evans after rocking him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

LOL that's what people pay $60 for? To see a fight that should be 10 rounds go for 3, 5 minute rounds. That was total bullshit. There was nothing to it and it just ended. Don't get me wrong it was watchable, but to pay just to see that one main event would be crazy. I just streamed it for the hell of it because I saw it was on and knew a reliable stream site that I usually watch UFC ppvs on.


----------



## RatherDashing

An amazing event all around.

Stout and Evans were pretty impressive.


----------



## smitlick

Rockhead said:


> Silva should have done more in Round 3, idk why he was toying with Evans after rocking him.


Agreed Evans just seemed happy to sit back knowing he had the first 2 rounds.


----------



## SteveMania

For as athletically gifted Rashad is, he still makes mistakes like a neophyte and it's blatantly obvious. It's his speed and power that make him so much more effective, but from a technical standpoint he's still green, loads up on overhands, throws wildly, keeps his hands down, still paws to gauge the range, etc. And I'm sorry but constantly moving your head up and down won't help you slip punches from anyone that can halfway throw a punch.

I'm confident that a prepared Rampage would work Rashad quite handily.


----------



## SteveMania

Rockhead said:


> Silva should have done more in Round 3, idk why he was toying with Evans after rocking him.



Easier said than done.

It's hard not to blow your entire wad when you have an opponent hurt, much less in the third round of a fight where he was taken down repeatedly (which will take a toll on anyone). He was spent by the time the third rolled around and he didn't have energy needed to finish someone game like Rashad.


----------



## seancarleton77

I give performance of the night to Sam Stout.


----------



## S-Mac

seancarleton77 said:


> I give performance of the night to Sam Stout.


Agreed after the first 2 minutes thought the fight was going to be all Joe's but Stout looked fucking impressive in the stand up. Also Rashad needs to learn to fight for the full 3 rounds otherwise i see rampage beating him in theirfight. Does anyone else want 5 round non title fights after seeing the silva/Rahad fight?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Smartmark™;7903278 said:


> Agreed after the first 2 minutes thought the fight was going to be all Joe's but Stout looked fucking impressive in the stand up. Also Rashad needs to learn to fight for the full 3 rounds otherwise i see rampage beating him in theirfight. Does anyone else want 5 round non title fights after seeing the silva/Rahad fight?


Yes I think the main/co main event should be 5 rounds. 

Rashad/Silva Tito/Forrest Serra/Hughes are a few I would have loved to have see additional rounds in.

Hear me out for a second, but does anyone else think that Silva gave us a bit of an insight on how it is possible to beat theese superior wrestlers.

Silva's unpredicatble movement in the third round meant that Rashad couldn't time his shot and had to trade to look for his opening.

Now I'm not saying this is how it will happen or am I questioning GSP's superiority to Evans when pertaining to technique/experience etc...

But, if there is any sort of correlation between how Evans, GSP or any of Jackson's camp for that matter, time their shot. Then this could be a potential route for Hardy when he faces GSP for the title at 111.

Also add this to the fact that he has more rounds to impliment such a game plan in, he'd have to have some amazing cardio though and GSP's is probably the best in the UFC.

So yeah, I'm not by any means saying that Hardy will beat GSP, but maybe he can suck him in to trade this way and land a bomb or two.

It's just something to think about/discuss. Frankly that fight will be decided the moment we can determine if Hardy can get off of his back or not.

Any thoughts?


----------



## -Mystery-

Evans/Rampage at 113 (aka Shogun/Machida II show).

Daley might get Koscheck next as well.


----------



## smitlick

Hope daley fucks him up. Also rampage and rashad would be great. Would love to see rampage beat his ass.


----------



## T-C

Last nights main event showed 2 things to me. How afraid judges are to give 10-8 rounds and that Rampage would leave Rashad laying. Rashad did nothing in the 3rd round and got badly hurt, I'd have given it 10-8. Rashad has been massively overhyped by some folks.


----------



## Liam Miller

Stout's fights are always awesome, Daley and Dos Santos have some power.

As for Evans i was not impressed with him one bit and if Silva had more left or did more in round 3 he would have finished Evans, i'm not going to judge evans if he fights Rampage on the silva fight but if Rampage connects clean a few times or just once evans will go to sleep.


----------



## Liam Miller

Stout's fights are always awesome, Daley and Dos Santos have some power big wins for them, hopefully Daley/Kos or semtex/Rumble and as for Dos Santos he's gotta fight a mir, carwin, cain or even gonzaga next

As for Evans i was not impressed with him one bit and if Silva had more left or did more in round 3 he would have finished Evans, i'm not going to judge evans if he fights Rampage on the silva fight but if Rampage connects clean a few times or just once evans will go to sleep.


----------



## SteveMania

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Silva's unpredicatble movement in the third round meant that Rashad couldn't time his shot and had to trade to look for his opening.
> 
> Now I'm not saying this is how it will happen or am I questioning GSP's superiority to Evans when pertaining to technique/experience etc...
> 
> But, if there is any sort of correlation between how Evans, GSP or any of Jackson's camp for that matter, time their shot. Then this could be a potential route for Hardy when he faces GSP for the title at 111.



Rashad has always had questionable cardio whenever he was pushed in a fight (re: Bisping) and I think last night proved that he can still fade even if he's marginally winning a fight. The problem with Rashad is that he's incredibly green in certain areas and still relies heavily on his physical gifts, i.e. speed, reflexes and power to bail him out of sticky situations. GSP is not only an amazing athlete, he has the skills to back up his athleticism which is why he has such an effective shot for someone with no wrestling background.

As for Hardy scrambling after getting taken down, it's a tall order. If a Mundials world champion struggled, I highly doubt anything Hardy has to offer off his back will be anymore effective.


----------



## wholedamnshow

Really enjoyed the card last night. Lots of impressive performances and finishes.

The Evans-Silva fight showed me that Rampage will knock him out. Evans won't get the takedown and if Rampage hits him with a good shot, Evans will be done. Can't wait for the build-up.


----------



## Ronsterno1

People are reading into that last round 2 much, Rashad still controlled the first 2 rounds, why are people now assuming Rampage is gonna murder Rashad? Thats another fight with the potential to go the distance right there, and if Evans can get the takedown or control Rampage up against the fence then he will walk away with the decision.


----------



## Liam Miller

Of course Evans could get the win but Rampage ain't no stranger to decision fights if it goes there, he took Hendo all 5 rounds and won a decision and i personally think Rampage would control evans on the cage and in the clinch, on the mat is a different story but you have to get rampage there first. personally what i want and think will happen is Rampage KO or TKO due to punches in the 2nd or 3rd. That been said Rashad winning won't suprise me as i had him losing to chuck, tito, griffin and he proved me wrong all 3 times.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

LOL

http://i46.tinypic.com/av2dtc.jpg

Not saying I agree with it, but you gotta love some of the stuff that Sherdog comes up with.


----------



## CJ Punk

WWE_TNA said:


> Of course Evans could get the win but Rampage ain't no stranger to decision fights if it goes there, he took Hendo all 5 rounds and won a decision and i personally think Rampage would control evans on the cage and in the clinch, on the mat is a different story but you have to get rampage there first. personally what i want and think will happen is Rampage KO or TKO due to punches in the 2nd or 3rd. That been said Rashad winning won't suprise me as i had him losing to chuck, tito, griffin and he proved me wrong all 3 times.


Well he won't prove you wrong again. I just don't believe Evans has what it takes to fight a Rampage who is a lot better of a wrestler on the mat than Silva. Rampage is also a better striker and would connect on Evans and probably put him to sleep.


----------



## Ronsterno1

I just can see Evans winning the fight, we will all find out in a few months!


----------



## -Mystery-

Hmmm...UFC has re-opened talks with M-1. Probably won't lead anywhere, but still interesting nonetheless.


----------



## SteveMania

Ronsterno1 said:


> People are reading into that last round 2 much, Rashad still controlled the first 2 rounds, why are people now assuming Rampage is gonna murder Rashad? Thats another fight with the potential to go the distance right there, and if Evans can get the takedown or control Rampage up against the fence then he will walk away with the decision.



I like the fight because it's still relevant, but put things into perspective. Hendo struggled to keep Rampage on his back and with all due respect, Hendo's experience, gorilla strength and wrestling acumen easily give him the nod in that department over Rashad. Hell, Rashad struggled to control Bisping, who while a good scrambler in his own right, doesn't have the power, speed or explosiveness that a fast-twitch muscle fiber black man like Rampage possesses. [/Roganism]

Even if Rashad gets takedowns, they'll be few and far between. One of the biggest misconceptions of judging is how takedowns are scored, and takedowns are far more significant stateside than they are elsewhere. A takedown should only be legitimately scored if the person who executed the takedown does something with it, otherwise it's moot if fighter A takes down fighter B without controlling them on the ground or controlling them at all.

Unlike Rashad, Rampage has great boxing on all fronts, he has better hands, better footwork and can actually parry effectively without getting tagged in every exchange. I also believe Rampage has better cardio, competent enough wrestling to not get taken down consistently (if at all) and a more durable chin. My biggest concern with Rampage is that he's become too predictable in recent years, becoming primarily a boxer. I miss the days when he slammed fools left and right and destroyed them on the mat.


----------



## Blasko

Alverz pointed something out on this weeks WOL.

Rashad is easily the smallest top 5 LHW in the UFC. When he constantly got into Rampage's face, you could see the size difference between the two. Rampage looks like he's two weight classes bigger then the much smaller Rashad. 

Seeing Rashad's last performance, it's obvious he's favoring his wrestling then his boxing. The really question is if he'd be able to take Rampage down and keep him down. Another interesting note is that Thiago rocked Rashad. Doesn't take a genius to see that Rampage's punching power is twice as devastating as Thiago's. 

Really interesting. All favors point to Rampage.


----------



## Myers

Early reports believe that frankie edgar or gray maynard are next in line for BJ Penn at UFC 112 in Abu Dhabi. I guess it all depends on whether Maynard wins this monday and if he isn't injured.


----------



## T-C

Should be Edgar anyway in my opinion. Maynard did beat him but Edgar has been the more impressive since, BJ will dispatch both of them with ease anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rumble Johnson vs John Howard rumoured for Fight Night 21 in march.


----------



## Blasko

Rumble just came out of co main eventing a PPV to doing a Fight Night? 

I know he lost, but still.


----------



## SteveMania

If Edgar turns out to be their go-to guy, then it ends horribly for him. It goes without saying that he's nowhere near the best wrestler BJ has fought and won't likely find luck trying to take him down, his striking is good but he lacks the defense and power that Penn possesses, and obviously their BJJ games aren't comparable in the least.

BJ beats him up for two rounds and ends it in the third after becoming bored.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Might be going to 111 in Jersey... I'm stoked.


----------



## Mikey Damage

SteveMania said:


> If Edgar turns out to be their go-to guy, then it ends horribly for him. It goes without saying that he's nowhere near the best wrestler BJ has fought and won't likely find luck trying to take him down, his striking is good but he lacks the defense and power that Penn possesses, and obviously their BJJ games aren't comparable in the least.
> 
> BJ beats him up for two rounds and ends it in the third after becoming bored.


If I changed Edgar to Maynard, I think your entire quote still holds true.

I feel like there is no appeal to Edgar/Maynard vs Penn.

Both fights are going to end the same exact way. Penn via domination.


----------



## S-Mac

Sadly though they are the only two guys that have the cred to face BJ at the moment.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I hope there are no injurys for 110 because look at the sex in this card!



> The latest UFC 110 card now includes:
> 
> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Cain Velasquez
> * Michael Bisping vs. Wanderlei Silva
> * George Sotiropoulos vs. Joe Stevenson
> * Ryan Bader vs. Keith Jardine
> * Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic vs. Ben Rothwell
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD
> 
> * Chris Haseman vs. Elvis Sinosic
> * Stephan Bonnar vs. Krzysztof Soszynski
> * C.B. Dollaway vs. Goran Reljic*
> * Brian Foster vs. Chris Lytle*
> * James Te Huna vs. Igor Pokrajac*


----------



## S-Mac

Looking like a fucking awesome card and also UFC 111 is looking to be a good card aswell


----------



## Dark Church

I want to see Penn/Maynard because I think Grey stands a chance of winning. I would still pick Penn but I could see the upset happening.


----------



## Blasko

There's no such thing as upsets with BJ at 155.

Just domination.


----------



## SteveMania

Mikey Damage said:


> If I changed Edgar to Maynard, I think your entire quote still holds true.
> 
> I feel like there is no appeal to Edgar/Maynard vs Penn.
> 
> Both fights are going to end the same exact way. Penn via domination.



Definitely.

The most notable differences, in spite of the insignificance, is that Maynard has more pop in his punches, has a bigger frame for the weight, is stronger and a more effective wrestler while giving up speed to Edgar. None of which matters anyway if he fights Penn.

The only remote way either Edgar or Maynard topple BJ if he comes in unmotivated and out of shape. But even an unmotivated and out of shape BJ Penn can make it a dog fight with anyone.


----------



## Myers

I am just looking forward to watching Penn fight. Penn, Anderson Silva,GSP, and Maia are some of my favorites just because they make there fights look effortless. Granted maia's stand-up is lacking but watching him on the ground is amazing. 

Herschel Walker is going to face Greg Nagy at the Jan 30th strikeforce event. Nagy is only 1-1 in MMA so I don't know much about the guy. Bobby Lashley's opponent is still unannounced.


----------



## brian8448

110 looks very good for a non-supercard, a step up from the last 3 or 4 cards

Nothing in MMA right now would make me happier than Coleman smashing Couture in 1 round.


----------



## Ronsterno1

yeh 110 looks like a great card, cant wait to see Bisping take Silva down and pound him out.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

Ronsterno1 said:


> yeh 110 looks like a great card, cant wait to see Bisping take Silva down and pound him out.


what silva? surely not anderson


----------



## SteveMania

I'm willing to bet Bisping pulls the Chris Leben strategy of staying conservative while pecking away outside of Wand's range every time Wand charges forward. Wand's never been the least bit technical and Bisping has the tools to get on his bike, keep Wand honest by throwing some hands and mixing up his strikes.

I'll be rooting heavily for Wand, but it's a very winnable fight for Bisping now considering Wand has depreciated physically, his timing, speed and reflexes have diminished not to mention Wand is the furthest thing from technical when engaging.


----------



## Mikey Damage

WEC show tonight.

Hope you guys watch it. Varner/Henderson should be great.


----------



## seancarleton77

WEC 46 is on the Score in Canada at 9 pm eastern, on Versus in the United States on the east coast at the same time.


----------



## Myers

Mike Brown looked good in his fight, looking forward to Varner/Henderson. Faber/Assuncao is up next.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Anyone have a stream mine went down


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

the fsabor fight isd tonight? shit im gonna go watch right now!


----------



## Blasko

SEXY submission.


----------



## seancarleton77

My favourites won and in impressive fashion!


----------



## Myers

Varner tapped quickly, he didn't even attempt an escape. Good night as always for the WEC, can't wait for fight night 20 tomorrow.


----------



## Blasko

I missed everything but the ME on WEC

Worth staying up for?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ Yeah for sure, great submission win, it was crazy.


----------



## -Mystery-

Brown should be fighting Aldo next, but I understand why Faber has the first shot.


----------



## Dark Church

I will try to catch Maynard/Diaz tonight but this is the worst FN card ever from the UFC and I really don't care. Raw is more interesting to me than this card.


----------



## S-Mac

The only fight that really interests me is the main event and the Lawlor fight just to see what weird entrance he does.


----------



## Liam Miller

Not the best Fight night card but i'm pretty sure they will be some awesome fights, hopefully Diaz can derail the maynard train. And even if there was a fight night or mma full of cans card it would still be more intresting than anything pro wrestling has to offer nowadays.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Hopefully Escudero and Sadollah keep rollin', but other than finding out if Maynard faces BJ in Abu Dhabi, this really isn't very interesting. Still, I think this might get the nod over Raw.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm probably gonna watch Fight Night over Raw, although Raw will be interesting with Mike Tyson.


----------



## seancarleton77

I think Brown will be more prepared after another fight, Faber is ready now, plus Faber is a much bigger draw for obvious reasons.


----------



## Blasko

That is all.


----------



## T-C

Top class.


----------



## SteveMania

For those bummed about tonight's card, I'd stay tuned for Simpson/Lawlor at the very least. Aaron Simpson is a stud and I'm willing to bet he'll be at the front of the MW contender pool in a year.

Him and Mark Bocek are criminally underrated.


----------



## Liam Miller

I agree Simpson is a great fighter, i know alot of people love Lawlor but i will be pulling for A-train no doubt.

Tavares back in action aswell should be cool and hopefully we will get to see Leben/Jay Silva fight on the main card at some point.


----------



## Blasko

Amir is kinda big deal.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Amir's so awesome. He needs a good nickname like Amir "The Whirling Dervish" Sadollah.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Explosive first round in the Simpson/Lawlor fight!


----------



## Blasko

Really nice fights tonight.


----------



## seancarleton77

Great night of fights. No spoilers but I wish someone would have tapped when the submission was locked in.


----------



## RatherDashing

It seemed like Escudero was tempting Dunham to break his arm.

Gauntlet thrown, gauntlet picked-up, and now he's ready to bludgeon you over the head with the gauntlet.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Im real glad Leben got back to winning ways. Was a pretty dull night of fights though to be honest.


----------



## S-Mac

I dont think the fights were dull at all the first fight was decent with Amir showing how much he is improving the lawlor/Simpson fight had an awesome first round and the Dunham/Escudero fight was pretty good so for a FN card it was good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

overall, it was a good night of fights.

the first three fights were entertaining. the main event was alright.


----------



## T-C

Lawlor's entrance was the highlight of the night.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbu49m_lawlormania-runnin-wild_sport


----------



## seancarleton77

Tom Lawlor is a god, and it sucks that he just barely lost.


----------



## WillTheBloody

The #1 Contender to the UFC Lightweight Title is.....Frankie Edgar! Dana White explains.


----------



## Blasko

Easy W for Penn.


----------



## McQueen

What isn't an easy win for Penn at 155 Jay?

I like Frankie though be interested to see how well he does.


----------



## Liam Miller

Thank god for that, Edgar is much more exciting than Maynard i wasn't impressed with Gray against Huerta or Diaz although it's quite sad that i ain't gonna get to see maynard get smashed. yes it's a easy penn win but i'm just glad it's the answer over the bully.


----------



## Eddie Alvarez

Ronsterno1 said:


> Im real glad Leben got back to winning ways. Was a pretty dull night of fights though to be honest.


are you blind? did you even watch the first 3 fights on the main card?


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> What isn't an easy win for Penn at 155 Jay?
> 
> I like Frankie though be interested to see how well he does.


 NO ONE.

Pure child's play for Penn.


----------



## Myers

A good amount of news came out today, Patrick Cote said today that he is facing Alan Belcher at UFC 113.

Dos Santos is going to finally face off against Gabriel Gonzaga at UFN 21, it will co-headline with Vera/Jones

Vitor Belfort confirmed today his fight with Anderson Silva will happen at UFC 112 in Abu Dhabi


----------



## S-Mac

Tom Lawlor is now officially my hero and good to see that the Anderson/Belfot is offical hopefully Belfort takes this one so we can see Anderson at 205 full time.


----------



## SteveMania

The only place that Vitor compares decently would be in his offensive boxing, but no one is going to notice that because Anderson's defense is so far ahead of Belfort's that we likely won't even see the fast hands play a part.

Belfort may be as fast or on a good day a bit faster but he keeps his hands too low, head too still, and his footwork isn't even on the same plane as Anderson's. Because of this, Anderson can use his reach and head movement to nullify the speed of Belfort's punches then use his superior lateral movement to park Belfort in front of those beautiful counters, then it's a wrap like Reynolds.


----------



## T-C

I see Anderson making Belfort look very average. Anderson is always a pleasure to watch when he is against someone who will stand with him so it is a fight to look forward to.


----------



## WillTheBloody

So the UFC is doing back-to-back PPVs with two title matches?


----------



## Mikey Damage

yes.

UFC 111 - 114 are more than likely, going to be stacked shows with great fights.

110 isn't bad by any means, just has no title fight.


----------



## Sickburn

JUst saw advertised on OneHD ( a tv channel in australia) that ufc is coming to Sydney Australia in Feb. Card to be announced. not sure if this is old news or not. just thought id share...


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah i was announced a month or two ago i think.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Sickburn said:


> JUst saw advertised on OneHD ( a tv channel in australia) that ufc is coming to Sydney Australia in Feb. Card to be announced. not sure if this is old news or not. just thought id share...


Yeah UFC 110 Mate, that's the card, looks sick!

Aussies are gonna pop hard for Sotiropoulos.



> Official Fight Card
> Main Card
> 
> * Heavyweight Bout: Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Cain Velasquez
> * Middleweight Bout: Wanderlei Silva vs. Michael Bisping
> * Lightweight Bout: Joe Stevenson vs. George Sotiropoulos
> * Light Heavyweight Bout: Keith Jardine vs. Ryan Bader
> * Heavyweight Bout: Mirko Filipović vs. Ben Rothwell
> 
> Preliminary Card
> 
> * Light Heavyweight bout: Elvis Sinosic vs.Chris Haseman
> * Light Heavyweight Bout: Stephan Bonnar vs. Poland Krzysztof Soszynski
> * Welterweight Bout: Chris Lytle vs. Brian Foster
> * Middleweight Bout: C.B. Dollaway vs. Goran Reljic


Some insane prelims ^

It's gonna be immense.


----------



## Eddie Alvarez

Sickburn said:


> JUst saw advertised on OneHD ( a tv channel in australia) that ufc is coming to Sydney Australia in Feb. Card to be announced. not sure if this is old news or not. just thought id share...


yeah, think they're showing the card on One HD so that'll be sick.


----------



## seancarleton77

110 is actually looking better than I thought it would be, but I need to save money.


----------



## McQueen

Oi'! thats right Morg we get to watch Stephan Bonner lose at 110. I need to think of a humiliating sig.


----------



## brian8448

Watched the Pride 2000 GP for the first time a few nights ago...

Mark Coleman of course looked unstoppable, but Igor V was amazing in the tourney as well. Great tournament if you haven't seen it I suggest doing so. I would love to see a major tournament again at some point in MMA.

Cro Cop, Nogueira and Wanderlei on the same card? Probably not by accident. 110 does look great.


----------



## Blasko

Big Nog is pretty much the only PRIDE guy who hasn't been in shambles, if not, better then what they where in PRIDE.


----------



## Myers

Blasko Clause said:


> Big Nog is pretty much the only PRIDE guy who hasn't been in shambles, if not, better then what they where in PRIDE.


Um, I would like to also add anderson silva. He did lose twice in pride and now he owns the MW division.


----------



## T-C

Surely Rampage should be added, along with Shogun now that he is healthy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Blasko Clause said:


> Big Nog is pretty much the only PRIDE guy who hasn't been in shambles, if not, better then what they where in PRIDE.


:no:

you forgot a few guys...


----------



## SteveMania

Nog is far removed from peak form, in fact I'd go as far as to say that he's just as shopworn as Mirko. The Nog of today wouldn't be able to survive three rounds of Fedor GnPing his head into dust, getting piledriven on his head by a 350 pound behemoth in Bob Sapp, nor would he be able to take beating after beating from hell and back all the while finding a submission when you least expect.

I'm a big Nog fan and always will be, but it doesn't take much to see that he's clearly a shell of his former self and has been as a result of taking some of the most vicious beatings any fighter on the planet as endured over the course of his career. His chin isn't what it used to be, his speed has dropped off considerably, his ability to recover in a hiccup is now gone, not to mention he looks like a geriatric whenever he steps inside the ring/cage.

There's no way you can convince anyone that has actually watched Nog compete from 01-05 and say that he's just as good, if not better, now. That's a fallacy.


----------



## Dark Church

T-C said:


> Surely Rampage should be added, along with *Shogun *now that he is healthy.


Healthy or not the guy is 2-2 in the UFC and barely beat Coleman. Shogun hasn't proven shit in the UFC and after Machida beats him in May he will be 2-3. Henderson was doing great in the UFC after Pride until he left.


----------



## T-C

If you don't think his performance in the Machida fight proved anything then I just don't know what to say to you.


----------



## Dark Church

T-C said:


> If you don't think his performance in the Machida fight proved anything then I just don't know what to say to you.


He looked good but he still clearly lost. Also that will mean nothing after Machida KO's him in May.


----------



## T-C

Well we shall see.

I just hope everyone remembers to watch it on mute.


----------



## Blasko

You guys are easy.


----------



## Myers

I saw this on bloody elbow a couple days ago, Yoshizo Machida commented on Lyoto's fight with Shogun

"A vital part of Lyoto's game, since his power comes from the legs, and Shogun killed his leg. At any rate, the experience was good for us, since we'd never dealt with adversity. Karate also has its weaknesses, but no one had seen them up until now. Shogun exploited them, and deserves congratulations. That's exactly what I told him after the fight when he was crying, pissed that he didn't win. Lyoto did his weight training and is a very strong fighter. A different fighter would've gone down in the third round. Had Shogun fought as he normally does, with his arms, Lyoto would've knocked him out in the first or second round. We did not expect him to kick that much and neglected the karate defense, which is different from the muay thai defense. Before the kick, you move up and stop the attack. We already planned a different strategy for next time, studying everything."

Even though shogun was 2-2 since starting his UFC career, I gave him the benefit of the doubt because of the injuries he was recovering from in the first two fights. He looked better against liddell and it would be safe to say he won his fight against Lyoto, but I don't expect him to get past Lyoto in May. I think he had a great strategy in their first fight but I don't think he will have an answer this time around.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Healthy or not the guy is 2-2 in the UFC and barely beat Coleman. Shogun hasn't proven shit in the UFC and after Machida beats him in May he will be 2-3. Henderson was doing great in the UFC after Pride until he left.



Name me one fighter that came off two massive knee surgeries and performed in volumes upon their return? It's amazing that he even made a full recovery, let alone improved his technical acumen dramatically since the '05 MWGP.

You're pulling strings by referencing the Coleman fight anyway; he proved without a shadow of a doubt that he's far more competent against Chuck and Machida, who was expected to win decisively, which he didn't.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> He looked good but he still clearly lost. Also that will mean nothing after Machida KO's him in May.


So his amazing performance against Machida would null and void if Machida KOs him in May? Lol, lol, lol.

And shit just got real in Montreal.

Kimbo/Mitrione at heavyweight, Koscheck/Daley, and Machida/Shogun. Not to mention the possible Rampage/Evans fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dark Church said:


> He looked good but he still clearly lost. Also that will mean nothing after Machida KO's him in May.


he did not clearly lose. i'm sorry, but i cannot buy that.


----------



## seancarleton77

Shogun won 3 rounds to 2 in most peoples eyes, but it was still very close, should have been a draw to avoid controversy. If Pride scoring was in affect Rua would have won by doing more damage and being the aggressor.


----------



## T3H~L3X

As a spectator who saw the fight in a place where the sound was inaudible and all I had was my wits about me throughout the fight... I defiantly gave Shogun the fight as he was more active and seemed to do more damage. Machida by no means looked like a beaten man but in the end I saw it as Shogun taking the fight or a draw.


----------



## Dark Church

Shogun had a good strategy he just forgot the part where he tried to win the fight. You are not going to beat a champion by leg kicking him for twenty five minutes. Not to mention the fact that Machida still managed to clearly win two rounds. The last round was close but Machida wins by being the champion. Shogun tried to win a decision and he failed. Machida will not fight the same way in May but Shogun will because he can't do any better.



> Name me one fighter that came off two massive knee surgeries and performed in volumes upon their return? It's amazing that he even made a full recovery, let alone improved his technical acumen dramatically since the '05 MWGP.
> 
> You're pulling strings by referencing the Coleman fight anyway; he proved without a shadow of a doubt that he's far more competent against Chuck and Machida, who was expected to win decisively, which he didn't.


Shogun himself would not shut up before the Coleman fight about being 100% and having a great camp and he looked like shit. Also anyone can look good against Liddell now. As for the injury that is specific and I doubt any other UFC fighter even had two major knee surgeries back to back like that. Shogun is an average fighter at best and even he knows it. I give Frankie Edgar, Dan Hardy and Vitor Belfort all winning a better chance than just Shogun winning.


----------



## brian8448

Not sure what fight some of you watched where Machida was trying to win the fight, he was much less aggressive than Shogun. All this shit about "don't leave it to the judges, try to win the fight", but it's hard to do that when the other guy is not engaging. The Liddell fight proved nothing to me, I still wasn't sold because he looked good in the first rounds against Forrest and Coleman too, but after the Machida fight there's no question he's back to form.

Nogueira didn't look zombie-like to me at all against Couture. Even though he beat Sylvia and Herring he definitely did not look good but he looked pretty sharp to me against Couture, his next fight will give a good idea of where he's at.


----------



## T-C

Dark Church said:


> Shogun had a good strategy he just forgot the part where he tried to win the fight. You are not going to beat a champion by leg kicking him for twenty five minutes. Not to mention the fact that Machida still managed to clearly win two rounds. The last round was close but Machida wins by being the champion. Shogun tried to win a decision and he failed. Machida will not fight the same way in May but Shogun will because he can't do any better.
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun himself would not shut up before the Coleman fight about being 100% and having a great camp and he looked like shit. Also anyone can look good against Liddell now. As for the injury that is specific and I doubt any other UFC fighter even had two major knee surgeries back to back like that. Shogun is an average fighter at best and even he knows it. I give Frankie Edgar, Dan Hardy and Vitor Belfort all winning a better chance than just Shogun winning.


Oh right, now I get it. You just don't like shogun. That sort of explains the madness.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Shogun had a good strategy he just forgot the part where he tried to win the fight. You are not going to beat a champion by leg kicking him for twenty five minutes. Not to mention the fact that Machida still managed to clearly win two rounds. The last round was close but Machida wins by being the champion. Shogun tried to win a decision and he failed. Machida will not fight the same way in May but Shogun will because he can't do any better.
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun himself would not shut up before the Coleman fight about being 100% and having a great camp and he looked like shit. Also anyone can look good against Liddell now. As for the injury that is specific and I doubt any other UFC fighter even had two major knee surgeries back to back like that. *Shogun is an average fighter at best and even he knows it. I give Frankie Edgar, Dan Hardy and Vitor Belfort all winning a better chance than just Shogun winning.*


If I wasn't sure you were a troll before, I definitely know you are one now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that last sentence is just damn near appalling.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Shogun himself would not shut up before the Coleman fight about being 100% and having a great camp and he looked like shit. Also anyone can look good against Liddell now. As for the injury that is specific and I doubt any other UFC fighter even had two major knee surgeries back to back like that. Shogun is an average fighter at best and even he knows it. I give Frankie Edgar, Dan Hardy and Vitor Belfort all winning a better chance than just Shogun winning.



Puke.

I'd be more willing to break this down if it wasn't cluttered with such inane drivel. Just because said fighter claimed they had a great training camp and were '100%' doesn't erase months of rehab and inactivity from the fight game. Shogun's cardio was rubbish for that reason and there isn't one fighter on the planet that came off of two major surgeries and performed to their full ability.

No, not 'anyone' can look good against Chuck. Yes he's getting absolutely lit up by punches that wouldn't have fazed him in his prime, his reflexes are noticeably slower, and he doesn't even appear to have the same vaunted KO power that made him the champ. With that said, if you couldn't see improvements in Shogun's footwork, how effortlessly he slipped punches from the inside and cuffed together excellent counters, then you're either clinically retarded or suffer from severe xenophobia.

I'm going to assume the latter part of your post is nothing more than a weak attempt to completely dismiss a great technical affair - one that rivals some of the best contemporary boxing tilts - that was by default of 99% of those watching, barring Lyoto's most ardent fanboys, a close fight.





brian8448 said:


> Nogueira didn't look zombie-like to me at all against Couture. Even though he beat Sylvia and Herring he definitely did not look good but he looked pretty sharp to me against Couture, his next fight will give a good idea of where he's at.



Against Randy, who doesn't possess speed in abundance, Nog was tagged several times in the pocket and it wasn't until he managed to work his magic on the floor that he looked great. His fights against Sylvia and Herring (who drifted towards mediocrity long before he entered the UFC) showed how much his speed has dropped off, his recovery isn't anywhere near as good as it once was and his once regarded chin is a footnote of the past.

There was a time when Nog could take full shin on the dome, get dropped on his ass and pop back up before the echo in the arena faded. Now he's getting floored by things that wouldn't have dared put a dent on him back in his glory days. He's still capable of making it competitive against most because let's face it, HW is an infinitely flawed division, but he's not the same fighter he was a time ago.


----------



## Myers

Florian/Gomi is expected for UFN 21 in March, not to be confused with the UFN 1: Versus which is also in March.

Nate Diaz is expected to face Rory Markham at UFC 111 at welterweight, I don't understand Diaz's logic at moving up, WW is full of wrestlers and big guys. Could you imagine Diaz fighting someone like Alves or koscheck, they would tear him apart.


----------



## SteveMania

I think it's a smart move for Diaz.

He was swimming toward uncertainty at 155 and at 170, despite the amount of grappler-oriented fighters in the fold, is a fresh change that won't tax him anywhere near as much before fights while trying to inch as much off his frame in order to make weight.

The biggest misconception with weight cutting is that people often believe the lowest you can get is where you'll find optimal success. When in reality, odds are success is relative to what suits your frame and if Diaz thickens up some he'll be perfect for 170. It's reminisce of Diego Sanchez. Diego hasn't looked as imposing at 155 as he did at 170, where barring the Koscheck fight, lost a razor-thin split decision to one of the most regarded WWs in the world in Jon Fitch and beat everyone else he fought convincingly. At LW he didn't look great against Stevenson, who while a formidable 155er in his own right, was uncorking the same tricks all night. Guida managed to take Diego down, made the fight close even though he got head kicked into the seventh row in the first round, and with all due respect Guida at his very best is a gatekeeper.

I doubt Diaz gets past the top order of WWs the division has to offer, or any hybrid wrestler with serviceable submission defense, but he should make it competitive against most and likely handle any floater given to him.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Anyone else fully expecting Mitrione to KTF out of Kimbo??

I've just got this feeling, after watching him keep on getting up against big baby, he used that wizzer is it? Very well and I truely believe he has better hands than Kimbo. 

Anyway just a thought, was wondering what you guys thought.


----------



## Liam Miller

Could be some bad news for UFC 113, possibly going head to head against Mayweather/Mosley if that fight happens. Dana will not want to be crushed by Floyd again.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ This worrys me...

Although eveyone knows the reall money fight is Mayweather/Pacquiao so I dunno. I don't like it either way.


----------



## Liam Miller

Mosley/May will draw big in my opinion, i mean if marquez/May done 1m ppv buys or whatever it was he's fight with Shane Mosley will sure do more than that i'd like to see this fight aswell tbh, would i watch it over ufc 113 NO.


If mayweather and that c*** promoter arum weren't pissing around with pacman/may then that fight most likely would have went ahead.


----------



## WillTheBloody

SteveMania said:


> It's reminisce of Diego Sanchez. Diego hasn't looked as imposing at 155 as he did at 170


Apparently he agrees with your assessment. Diego is officially headed back to 170.


Also, Brock Lesnar will appear on the 11 AM Sportscenter tomorrow to discuss his current health.


I don't expect UFC 113 to suffer. I think that Shogun/Machida II will draw pretty damn well against Mosley/Mayweather. So long as the card holds up (NOT a definite of course) it's got a high-interest title fight, Koscheck/Daley, Cote's return, and Kimbo at heavyweight. It won't beat Mayweather, but it'll be just fine. And with all the controversy around Shogun and Machida, UFC 113 could get more press.


----------



## Liam Miller

It won't do to bad especially compared to the belfort/Rich vs May fight, but if i was Dana i would move it a week forward or whatever if they can, but it is a strong ufc card so you never know.


----------



## seancarleton77

113 will out perform the Mayweather Jr. Mosley show, but will it outdraw it? God I hope Pretty Boy Floyd gets ko'd for at least 30 seconds! Not likely though, Pac Man would have done it though.


----------



## Foxy182

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=10525&zoneid=13



> In anticipation of their world welterweight title clash at UFC 111: St-Pierre vs. Hardy, UFC champion Georges St-Pierre and challenger Dan Hardy will be featured on UFC Primetime, a weekly, three part series premiering Wednesday, March 10 at 10:00 PM ET/PT on Spike TV.
> 
> UFC Primetime, produced by the Ultimate Fighting Championship, is a look into the lives of perhaps the world’s best pound for pound fighter, St-Pierre, and Hardy, the man looking to unseat him at the top of the welterweight ladder. As the two prepare for their meeting in late March, Spike TV will present three special weekly installments that will take viewers across the pond to Nottingham, England, as Hardy trains with the rest of his Rough House team, and back to North America to Montreal to see how St-Pierre, one of the most beloved athletes in Canada, is preparing for his title defense.
> 
> UFC Primetime delivers an extraordinary amount of access to two of mixed martial arts’ best, as they head into what could be the signature fight of 2010 at UFC 111.
> 
> Christopher Martello of Spike TV serves as executive in charge of production of UFC Primetime.
> 
> UFC 111 will air live on Pay-Per-View Saturday, March 27 from the Prudential Center, in Newark, NJ at 10:00 PM ET/ 7:00 PM PT.


Fantastic i cant wait to watch this


----------



## -Mystery-

Can't say I have much interest in that 24/7 type specials. Should have waited to bring that back for a bigger fight (i.e. Lesnar's return against whomever).

Also, Pretty Boy Floyd can outdraw any card the UFC can put together at the moment. He's arguably the biggest draw in the sport of fighting.


----------



## Liam Miller

not only the biggest draw but also the biggest piece of shit in fighting, a great boxer though.


----------



## seancarleton77

WWE_TNA said:


> not only the biggest draw but also the biggest piece of shit in fighting, a great boxer though.


You forgot to mention that he was also saved from Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## T-C

I think Manny is a bigger draw now, but that's not really the point because Mayweather/Mosley will piss all over any UFC card that doesn't have both Brock and GSP in top fights on it, possibly even with them on it.


----------



## McQueen

I really need to see UFC 104 so I can fully appreciate Dark Church's trolling.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Rampage/Evans is added to 113, it'll be a very interesting night as far as UFC vs Floyd.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> If Rampage/Evans is added to 113, it'll be a very interesting night as far as UFC vs Floyd.


Junkie says Koscheck/Daley is the co-main event, however, it's gonna be interesting to see if Dana now tries to put together Rampage/Evans as the new co-main event.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kos said that originally in his tweet. That he was co-main eventing.

Lyoto vs Shogun 2
Evans vs Rampage
Kos vs Daley
Kimbo vs Mitroine

Yeah. That's a monster show. Even against Floyd, it should do over a million buys. pure hypothetical, though.


----------



## McQueen

I want to see Mitrione get KTFO by KIMBO. Reason enough to watch the show. Card looks real good so far. Wonder if Kos will just try and box with Daley.


----------



## SteveMania

If the fight happens, I've got Meathead by TKO.

I've gotten behind Kimbo mainly because everyone who spends time with him, including Bas while he was training him, have praised him for his attitude and work ethic. He's taking the sport seriously and for that alone he deserves props. With that said he's the furthest thing in the way of a technical savant on his feet or on the ground, and I don't believe he has the pop to put Meathead away (who can absorb a decent punch), while the jury is still out on the inverse. I still believe Kimbo may be a bit chinny on that front, so hopefully those questions are answered if the fight takes place.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I see Mitrione winning too, I just don't want him too. Guy seems like a serious douche.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

McQueen said:


> Yeah I see Mitrione winning too, I just don't want him too. Guy seems like a serious douche.


He reminds me of Mir..I like Mir. I hope he kills Kimbo, lets face it, it's going to happen soon enough. If not Meathead, then Schaub or Schoon will make mince meat of him.


----------



## McQueen

KIMBO can drop down to LHW destroy Bonner and then retire. I don't see KIMBO going far either way.


----------



## Blasko

Kimbo standing at 205 is a scary thought. 

He might look like a broom.


----------



## Myers

Kimbo fighting doesn't interest me whatsoever after watching his last three fights. He can't beat even a gatekeeper in both HW and LHW. I am not one those that is upset for all the hype and exposure he is getting, but at this point I just want him to go away unless he shows that he belongs there compared to another fighter. So I am all for meathead winning because I expect him to get quite a few chances in the UFC.

I am personally excited for the month of March:

WEC 47: Bowles vs. Cruz - Mar 06, 2010
WVR's Sengoku Raiden Championships 12 - Mar 07
UFC on Versus 1: Vera vs. Jones - Mar 21
UFC 111: St-Pierre vs. Hardy - Mar 27 
"The Ultimate Fighter 11" debut - Mar 31
UFC Fight Night 21: Florian vs Gomi (rumor) - March 31


----------



## seancarleton77

Florian v. Gomi excites me more than anything on 109 or even 110.


----------



## Devildude

> UFC champion and former Wrestlemania main eventer Brock Lesnar appeared on ESPN Sportscenter this morning to discuss his health.
> 
> Lesnar said that he had been feeling sick "for the longest time" while preparing for a November fight against Shane Carwin. He noted he had missed several weeks of training due to the illness and his doctor couldn't figure out what the problem was, so he finally told his training camp that he couldn't fight Carwin.
> 
> He was originally diagnosed with mononucleosis, but Lesnar commented, "That didn't sound right. I'm pretty sure I had it as a kid or something, you know" and commented that he was devastated over backing out of the fight, so he went to Canada to do some hunting. He said he didn't feel right and was having severe stomach pain. He woke up one night with a 104 temperature and felt like "he was going into shock" with severe pain. He joked that he quickly realized after going to the hospital that he needed to "get away from Canadian health care" and returned to the States.
> 
> Once he returned, Lesnar was diagnosed with diverticulous and basically had a hole in his stomach. Lesnar was put on pain medication with the idea of healing himself, because surgery would have meant removing parts of the colon and putting Lesnar in a colostomy bag, "ending my career." Lesnar said he takes his hat off to them for waiting to do surgery because it saved his career. Just as he was being prepared for surgery, they discovered he was healing.
> 
> Lesnar noted he was fed intravenously for 11 days, losing 40 pounds since he had no food or water. He was released from the hospital and decided to get a second opinion at the Mayo Clinic. He said the Mayo Clinic agreed Lesnar was going to need his colon removed and that he required surgery. At that point, "I didn't know how long I was going to be our or how long."
> 
> Lesnar said as all this was going on, he was communicating to Dana White he needed surgery but he was hoping to beat the odds. He put 30 pounds back on in the gym and went back to his doctors this month. He said they were "dumbfounded" because they couldn't find any sign of any problems with his stomach. Lesnar commented that he actually had to go back for another CT examination to get double-checked before he came out and made any public statements.
> 
> Dana White was asked what it was like to watch Brock go through everything. White noted that it was a crazy thing to follow, because Brock would have been looking at a completely different quality of life if he would have gone through with the surgery. "Thank God for these doctors that were involved" for waiting to see how Lesnar would heal. White said Lesnar changed his diet and "got into some holistic stuff" and in the end, the doctors told Brock he had "a lottery ticket" and they couldn't believe the recovery. White called it a "miracle."
> 
> Lesnar was asked if there were any risks going back into the Octagon. Lesnar said he's had a few different exams and opinions and "there's no sign anything was ever in there." Lesnar said he believes the mind is a powerful thing and every day, he was put in a position and had to view his life in a different way. He said when everything is taken away from you and you are laying in a hospital bed, you see things change. He said he's always been in control of his life and his surroundings, so to sit in the hospital for 15 days was a huge wake-up call. Lesnar said he wanted to thank his wife and his family for their support for sticking by his side. He thanked UFC and his sponsors as well.
> 
> They made is clear Lesnar is still the UFC champion. White was asked when Lesnar would defend the title. White explained that since Lesnar was out so long due to injury, Frank Mir vs. Shane Carwin will crown an interim champion in March. The winner, as long as they come out healthy, will face Brock "champion vs. champion" this summer. He noted Brock could also fight the winner of Nogueira vs. Velasquez down the line as well.


All I can say is that he's one lucky bastard if he even manages to make it to a fight this summer.


----------



## McQueen

That good to hear and i'm glad he will be ok. Looking forward to his return bout.


----------



## -Mystery-

He'll be back in Boston.


----------



## McQueen

Is it still wrong I want Paul E. as Brock's cornerman in the UFC? I bet he'd blade for Cain Velesquez.


----------



## WillTheBloody

If Mir beats Carwin, then Mir/Lesnar III will have a completely different feel than the second fight. With all this shit with Lesnar, overcoming insane odds, he may be the face. Hell, I have a hard time _theoretically_ rooting against a guy that's been through what he has, at least at first. Mir, with his 20 lbs of extra muscle and constant trash talking, may be the heel.


----------



## seancarleton77

Great news on Brock Lesnar, I think he'll get a great crowd reaction now instead of the goddamn boos I hate so much in mixed martial arts.


----------



## T-C

I'd be confident that the majority will still boo him.


----------



## Liam Miller

Great news really hope he stay's 100% or close to it and if he does i can't wait to see him pounding on Mir or Carwins face.


----------



## Blasko

This makes it 85% chance that Mir is taking care of Carwin. 

Mir is a very driven guy and he wants Brock. Badly.


----------



## tbwinsbo6

You know Brock's going to have this nothing can stop me know mentality, and that's scary.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Like a lot of people speculated, UFC 113 has been pushed back a week to May 8th. It's still in Montreal, and Shogun/Machida II is still the targeted main event. From Dana White: "We were trying to not go the same night as boxing but these fucking guys can't get out of their own way. I have never seen anything so unorganized, selfish and dysfunctional as boxing. It's a joke!"


----------



## seancarleton77

WillTheBloody said:


> Like a lot of people speculated, UFC 113 has been pushed back a week to May 8th. It's still in Montreal, and Shogun/Machida II is still the targeted main event. From Dana White: "We were trying to not go the same night as boxing but these fucking guys can't get out of their own way. I have never seen anything so unorganized, selfish and dysfunctional as boxing. It's a joke!"


Boxing has become a joke, evidence Mayweather Pac Man being cancelled.


----------



## S-Mac

Good news for UFC to move it back with Floyd fighting the same night gotta love Dana talking shit about boxing again


----------



## T-C

It may be a joke in the promotional sense, but at least Dana knows that he still can't compete with the big fights.


----------



## S-Mac

Theres no point Dana going up against them cos he knows that he will be losing money if he does say what you like about him but he is smart and also good to hear about Brock now this is confirmed Mir will def win the Carwin fight and make the rubber match between him and brock


----------



## McQueen

I have no objections to Lesnar/Mir III happening at some point but I hope Carwin gets a shot just so we can see someone different fight Brock. Hell i'd even like to see Lesnar/Cain before Mir III. If Mir wins that means 50% of Brocks fights have been Lesnar/Mir.


----------



## T-C

Watching Brock beat the piss out of Mir leads to a good time though.


----------



## SteveMania

I never tire of watching Mir get his face pounded in so yes, I do want to see him fight Lesnar again.


----------



## S-Mac

T-C said:


> Watching Brock beat the piss out of Mir leads to a good time though.


Very true but hopefully after Brock/Mir 3 they wont fight again at all.


----------



## McQueen

I'm just saying i'd rather see Brock pound on someone else first.


----------



## S-Mac

McQueen said:


> I'm just saying i'd rather see Brock pound on someone else first.


What you prefer to see first Cain/Lesnar or Carwin/Lesnar


----------



## McQueen

Probably Carwin.


----------



## Blasko

Everyone is forgetting the Nog/Brock DREAM FIGHT.














*DREAM FIGHT.*


----------



## -Mystery-

Silly, MMA fans. KIMBO/BROCK = MOST BUYS EVER.


----------



## McQueen

I can't see Kimbo having any answer to Brock's explosiveness and wrestling ability so I have absolutely no interest in that fight.

Brock/Nog could be awesome though.


----------



## Blasko

Nog or Mir are Brock's biggest threat atm.

Unless if Fedor signs. Which I don't seen happening this year.


----------



## SteveMania

Nog in his prime had trouble with Sapp who was a bigger but much less skilled version of Lesnar. If he faces Brock he'll do so as a much slower man with hindered reflexes and a diminished ability to take and recover from punishment, and he'll be facing a guy that isn't just large, powerful, and athletic, but also a D-1 wrestling champ with a much improved knowledge of the ground game courtesy of Comprido.

Watch the Sapp fight, take the above into consideration, and then tell me that Nog has much of a chance. I'd absolutely love to see it, but I doubt it happens.


----------



## Dark Church

Mir/Lesnar III could be great but I am far from counting Carwin out against Mir. I want to see Dos Santos get some much deserved recognition as a top contender. He has more quality wins then both Carwin and Cain but they are talked about way more than Dos Santos.


----------



## Myers

Unless Brock has a hard time coming back from his sickness, I don't see anyone having an advantage over him. Mir and Nog only have the small chance that lesnar leaves an opening for a submission. We saw in the second Mir fight that he had good wrist control and is always improving in the things he still lacks. Carwin has the vicious knockout power and that's it, he gets taken down by lesnar and the fight is a wrap. I would like to see how Cain would do, we haven't seen him taken down and he has shown immense strength with his takedows. His chin is still suspicious but he wouldn't be getting in a stand up war with lesnar anyways.


----------



## Eddie Alvarez

Cain was getting fucked on the feet against Kongo, Lesnar is a better wrestler and has a lot more power than Kongo does. If Cain got the shot atm he'd be KO'd in a round or 2 imo. Carwin hasn't really been tested against any quality opposition. All of his fights have been quick so there's not much to say about his cardio (or possibly lack thereof) and he's mostly kept the fights on the feet so we don't know how he is fighting off his back. Mir/Lesnar 3 is interesting with Mir's new bulking and training he's doing but unless he catches Lesnar with another sub i just don't see him picking up the win. 

To beat Brock i believe you'd pretty much have to be a good boxer with exceptional takedown defense. Use the hands to stay on the outside and keep the distance while picking up points. No one in the division is able to wrestle efficiently with Lesnar but he's not the best striker around so anyone with quick hands could possibly exploit that. Easier said than done of course.


----------



## SteveMania

Mir could pump iron until hell freezes over and he still won't have anything outside of a traditional kneebar/heel hook for Lesnar assuming Brock got careless on the mat. He's not fast enough to catch him off guard with anything but, and Brock has obviously made an effort to avoid bad positions on the floor and take advantage of good ones thanks largely to Comprido.

There's not enough fight footage of Carwin to make an accurate assessment other than he has dynamite for hands, some of the most putrid defense I've ever seen and some decent wrestling chops (even though Neil Wain managed to stuff him once). I think Lesnar matches up favorably against anyone in the UFC as of right now but I'd give Cain and Cigano a better chance when they have more fights under their belt.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I don't see how Cain can beat Lesnar. The huge difference in weight is probably the most off-putting for me. Once they'd enter the cage, Lesnar would be 40 pounds bigger. I just don't know how Cain could compensate for that when they share similar styles. 

The only thing to worry about with Brock Lesnar is his substantial layoff time. Once he returns again, it could be 12-13 months since his last fight. That's a lot of time off. Fighters tend to struggle in their first fight back from such a layoff. Not every fighter does, but it does bother some fighters. Notably, Mir and Shogun. Trying to remember more, but that's all who is coming to the top of my head.


----------



## Myers

Bobby Lashley has been fed Wes Simms for the Jan 31st strikeforce show.

TUF 11 will have a new "format" when it comes to the fights, and they will have 28 middleweights this year instead of the traditional 16 or 32. No word on what they are changing this time around.


----------



## Liam Miller

Some intresting tuf news Jake Shields will apparently be a assistant coach to chuck. i thought he was fighting Hendo it will be intresting to see what strikeforce think's of it.

Also read somewhere that Nate Diaz wants Diego Sanchez for he's first fight at 170. Diego will smash nate


----------



## SteveMania

LOL at Wes Sims as the replacement, not exactly murderers row, but I guess that's what Lashley gets for ducking quality prospects in Del Rosario and Scott Barrett.

If Lashley and his management don't feel comfortable taking fights with guys that have similar experience that he does, then I'm almost certain any HW worth their salt would whoop him. Jason fucking Guida gave him fits, a guy that makes journeymen look good, and that fight was under a year ago.

I was a Lashley supporter until he decided destroying creampuffs was the way to go.


----------



## Myers

Griffin/Lil Nog is going to be the co-main event for UFC 113. That card is stacked, I think they will easily get 1 million buys. Of course they haven't officially announced the fights yet but here is what the probable outcome will be.


Champ Lyoto Machida vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua (for light heavyweight title)*
Paul Daley vs. Josh Koscheck*
Forrest Griffin vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira*
Marcus Davis vs. Jonathan Goulet*
Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson vs. Matt Mitrione*
Alan Belcher vs. Patrick Cote*
Jeremy Stephens vs. Sam Stout*
T.J. Grant vs. Johny Hendricks*


----------



## Blasko

What a sexy looking card.


----------



## McQueen

I marked for Sam Stout. That card does like rather good.


----------



## SteveMania

Rogerio is going to cream Griffin unless he comes injured and out-of-shape. Minotoro has the better chin, much sharper striking, more power, far better BJJ on top and bottom, and he's quicker. The only thing Griffin has going for him is size and as such I'm expecting to see him stopped by strikes within one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Lashley wants to be taken seriously, he must stop with the cans.

Wes Sims? GTFO.

Plus, he needs to stop doing TNA and train full-time. You cannot be a successful MMA fighter, and only train part-time. Unless his definition of success is being a freakshow. Then, yes, you can be successful.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> Griffin/Lil Nog is going to be the co-main event for UFC 113. That card is stacked, I think they will easily get 1 million buys. Of course they haven't officially announced the fights yet but here is what the probable outcome will be.
> 
> 
> Champ Lyoto Machida vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua (for light heavyweight title)*
> Paul Daley vs. Josh Koscheck*
> Forrest Griffin vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira*
> Marcus Davis vs. Jonathan Goulet*
> Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson vs. Matt Mitrione*
> Alan Belcher vs. Patrick Cote*
> Jeremy Stephens vs. Sam Stout*
> T.J. Grant vs. Johny Hendricks*



Maichida
Semtex
Griffin
Davis
Mitrione
Cote or Belcher (I like both)
Stout
Hendrix 
PLEASE!!

INSANE Card imo, I will wank over this if it's the final card.


----------



## Blasko

Another thing people are forgetting that that Melvin Manhoef is making his Strikeforce debut Saturday.

Someone is getting KTFO.


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> Rogerio is going to cream Griffin unless he comes injured and out-of-shape. Minotoro has the better chin, much sharper striking, more power, far better BJJ on top and bottom, and he's quicker. The only thing Griffin has going for him is size and as such I'm expecting to see him stopped by strikes within one.


I'm all for Griffin getting knocked out and crying on PPV again, but for me personally, I want to see him choked out or at least easily submitted. I am tired of hearing Rogan talk about his underrated ground game.


----------



## Rabid Intensity™

Anybody know when the Rampage vs. Stankyleg fight goin down?


----------



## Blasko

I use to be big on Forrest when I first got into MMA; but now i just think he's over rated. 

Great fighting spirit tho


----------



## McQueen

I don't think Forrest is a bad fighter or even an overrated one, he's just been exposed lately as not being as much of a World Class fighter that UFC wanted him to appear to be.


----------



## Myers

Wow Sims looks terrible, Lashley is going to crush this can.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Myers said:


> Wow Sims looks terrible, Lashley is going to crush this can.



A modest response from "Classy" Wes Sims:






Whatcha gunna do Bobbay Lashlay, when Wes Sims won't lay down for yoooouuuuu!


----------



## Liam Miller

Sims is such a character, looking forward to Diaz/Zaro and Lawler/Manhoef i have Diaz and Melvin but both should be exciting fights.


----------



## Blasko

Melvin is most likely the best striker you never heard of. Guy is deadly.

and LOL @ Simms


----------



## T-C

Every other part if his game is very lacking though. Get him on his back and he is in trouble.


----------



## Myers

Got to give it to sims though for being an entertaining character, I would laugh so hard if he tried to do some pro wrestling moves. I think they have fight of the year contender on their hands with Diaz/Zaromski. 

Tonight will be interesting with Walker and Lashley's debuts, I am calling Lashley/Fedor by the end of the year.


----------



## McQueen

He better call Fedor a communist bathturd. Seriously though Lashley needs to stop with this TNA/MMA shit before I take him seriously as a Mixed Martial Artist.


----------



## seancarleton77

Myers said:


> Tonight will be interesting with Walker and Lashley's debuts, I am calling Lashley/Fedor by the end of the year.


Good bye Bobby Lashley's undefeated streak!

I've got Diaz for another impressive win, hopefully by submission due to crippling body shots, and a sick choke!


----------



## SteveMania

The difference between Sims and the guys Lashley has faced so far is that Wes is at least capable of smashing cans. Sapp and Guida struggle to beat anybody.

You can't learn wrestling via osmosis, so despite Sims having close relations to Mark Coleman, Kevin Randleman and Hammer House, he still can't wrestle his way out of a wet paper sack. Unless he cracks Lashley with something from hell or peels off a submission from his back, he's going to get taken down at will.


----------



## WillTheBloody

The true x-factor in the Sims/Lashley match will be who is managing Sims. I wouldn't be surprised if it was Mick Foley. If Mick can distract the ref, one good chair shot and Sims might be able to...


Wait...they're _actually_ fighting?!


Well, hopefully the cage is kinda loose, so Sims can try and fence-a-dope him. Just don't run away, Wes. Bobby Lashley can still getcha.


----------



## seancarleton77

Probably Lashley's toughest opponent yet, sadly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm gonna laugh if Sims KO's Lashley in the first round.


----------



## Blasko

I know Sims was signed a week ago, but he's in bad looking shape.


----------



## wwevilman

Damn, that was an embarrassing fight for Sims.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wes "the dumbass" Sims does it again, now bring on melvin/Lawler


----------



## Blasko

Missed it, what happened?


----------



## wwevilman

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Missed it, what happened?


Sims got taken down and he basically let Lashley use his head as a punching bag....He even gave up his back, tsk tsk.

I forgot to mention he also taunted Lashley by doing that stupid "Test of strength" crap.


----------



## wwevilman

OH SHIT! What a comeback!


----------



## WillTheBloody

HOLY FUUUUUCK~!

Didn't see that coming.....


----------



## Liam Miller

HOLYSHIT LAWLER WAS GETTING OWNED AND THEN BANG

he is limping like fuck


----------



## Blasko

JESUS FUCKNIG CHRIIIIST


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What a fight, so unpredictable!


----------



## RatherDashing

Lawler & Order > Melvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## Duke

Wow, really dissapointed in Melvin. He let this fight go. Fuck... he needs to get his shit together. When he loses his concenetration bad things happen.


----------



## WillTheBloody

"I'm gonna rest my leg, you know. He was kicking the crap out of it." LOL, Lawlor.

Jésus, the crowd is letting Rex Ryan have it. AND HE GOES FULL HEEL AT THE END!


----------



## Liam Miller

It wasn't a loss in concentration he was zooming in and lawler just throw a right and caught him right on the button


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think he was doing everything right, just got caught with that blow which ended it.

This one might end early as well!


----------



## Duke

If you had ever trained in your life you would know what happened was a lapse of concentration. He got over anxious to finish and he dropped his hand which allowed the punch to catch him. He was doing so well not to before that but oh well.


----------



## Liam Miller

Damn!!!!! Walker is ripped for a near 50 year old, pure athlete


----------



## WillTheBloody

My damn stream died, is it true that GSP was just shown on-screen?

*EDIT*: Nevermind, he was there. Can't make Dana too happy.

Also, the crowd shouting "knees" to help Walker was amazing.


----------



## Duke

Yea, I thought it was kinda weird.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its been all Walker. Nagy has done nothing.


----------



## Blasko

Walker could have fought a pillow and got the same result.


----------



## Myers

I'm sure dana doesn't mind, matt hughes was shown too. Lawler had the weird knockout where melvin was out but his knees were locked so he was upright. For a second he was stuck on his feet but completely knocked out. Herschel look alright considering his age, but he had so many holes in his game that any decent mma fighter could have subbed him.


----------



## RatherDashing

Cyborg is quite the feminine man.


----------



## SteveMania

WillTheBloody said:


> *EDIT*: Nevermind, he was there. Can't make Dana too happy.



Eh, they also plugged the UFC and his next fight so I doubt Dana is shitting over this. Also GSP has spent the last week and change training with Mousasi in Miami, which explains his appearance. It did catch me off guard though.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*My Grandad*: Jesus fuck, [Cyborg] is an ugly women!
*Me*: Well, she's not being paid for her looks...
*My Grandad*: She'd be ugly for a man!
*Me*: Grandad...
*My Grandad*: She must've fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down!


EDIT: Oh, so they plugged the UFC too? OK, that makes sense I guess.


----------



## Blasko

Women should be in the kitchen; not in the cage.


----------



## Myers

Seriously, if I ever need to lose a boner, I'll just watch that fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Women should be in the kitchen; not in the cage.


Those two barely looked like women to be honest....


----------



## seancarleton77

That guy is my hero. Nick Diaz is a beast!


----------



## Myers

Did anyone catch when they said Nick Diaz should be considered in the top ten of pound for pound fighters in the world, I got a good laugh out of that one.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great final fight. Nick Diaz is an entertaining character.

Good night of fights overall.


----------



## seancarleton77

Nick Diaz has been my favourite fighter for awhile now, and that's why!


----------



## Blasko

SPOILER


Title gets vacated once the drug test comes in.

END SPOILER


----------



## WillTheBloody

Myers said:


> Did anyone catch when they said Nick Diaz should be considered in the top ten of pound for pound fighters in the world, I got a good laugh out of that one.


Yeah, I had a good laugh at that. Also laughed at how many times they stated that Hershel Walker would've done MMA instead of football if it was viable in his day. I'm not saying he wouldn't, they just wouldn't stop saying it.

Diaz once again proved that he marches to the beat of his own drummer, and that _that_ drummer has it's own drummer, drummer three has drummer four, etc. He's a nesting doll of drummers, and they're all on something different.


----------



## RatherDashing

Having listened to Diaz speak, I feel intellectually molested by a Puerto Rican parrot with cretinism.


----------



## SteveMania

The Japanophiles saw two of their most prized, and incredibly over-hyped fighters go down in flames. Albeit a split-second mistake by Manhoef, who I remain is still everyone's wet dream standing but as far as competing in MMA is concerned, destined for mediocrity at best. Zaromskis beat a bent out of shape, uninspired Mach, decapitated Jason High who was hulked by Jay Hieron in about the amount of time it takes me to turn on my laptop and some Japanese washout, and suddenly he's the man to beat GSP, according to several ADHD retards and inept otakus.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I don't know what the announce crew was watching, but I thought Walker looked like a guy fighting in his first MMA fight. They went a bit overboard in a gushing of him.

Lashley did nothing to impress, partly because of the short fight, partly because of Wes Sims being a terrible fighter.

Zaromskis and his 1-round gas tank. That's embarrassing.


----------



## Blasko

"NICK DIAZ HAS SOLIDIFIED HIMSELF AS ONE OF THE TOP 10 POUND FOR POUND FIGHTERS IN THE WORLD TODAY!"

Mute button, my new friend.


----------



## seancarleton77

Diaz should be able to smoke weed anywhere he wants up until the weigh-ins, he'd be even better then!


----------



## WillTheBloody

seancarleton77 said:


> Diaz should be able to smoke weed anywhere he wants up until the weigh-ins, he'd be even better then!


*inserts "hungry fighter" joke*


----------



## SteveMania

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't know what the announce crew was watching, but I thought Walker looked like a guy fighting in his first MMA fight. They went a bit overboard in a gushing of him.



They were shills all night.

Showtime needs to can Frank and Mauro ASAP, neither of them contribute beyond the mundane buzzwords (Diaz isn't even Top 10 in his division, nevermind P4P) and the simple observations like harping on Sims' height. Speaking of which, Strikeforce's downfall begins and ends with Showtime and their lack of MMA know-how. I'm still amazed that they're calling the shots and suppressing great talents like Del Rosario, Shaolin and Andre Galvao for several months at a time before putting them on cards. Like the UFC, Strikeforce needs to focus on branding instead of clinging onto Showtime's jock.


----------



## Blasko

You forgot the Compustrike, easily the most retarded thing in MMA.

Looking back at it, I should have watched 107 on Spike. Really bad showing tonight from Strikeforce.


----------



## seancarleton77

Hajime No Blasko said:


> You forgot the Compustrike, easily the most retarded thing in MMA.
> 
> Looking back at it, I should have watched 107 on Spike. Really bad showing tonight from Strikeforce.


Compustrike would have helped Shogun win against Machida, do more damage, land more strikes and be the aggressor and you should win.


----------



## Myers

I re-watched it today and it really showed how bad the commentating is. None of the commentating teams are perfect, but I would have to give joe and mike the top spot for how well they work off each other. Joe Rogan is known for being biased sometimes, but I always liked how he breaks down the fights while you were watching it. He comes off more as a huge fan then just a commentator hired to schill a product. 

The SF show was fine I guess, Lashley and Walker didn't really prove anything to me. Like mentioned before, dream took a blow by having two of their top guys lose on the card, I am going to feel sorry for them if Gegard loses to Henderson. The woman's fight was just meh, I think Cyrborg is just to strong. She powered her way out of any serious submission attempts.


----------



## Dark Church

Strikeforce lost alot of credability with me for even giving Nick Diaz that title fight. Jay Hieron deserved that fight because he showed up for their last fight. How can you expect anyone to take you seriously when you hand a guy a title shot right after not showing up for a drug test so he can smoke pot. Not to mention the whole company is one Fedor loss away from being in trouble.


----------



## SteveMania

Fedor isn't their top draw, so no, him losing wouldn't put the kibosh on any of Strikeforce's commercial success. Showtime is their biggest problem right now because they don't have the slightest clue about MMA and are responsible for putting irrelevant fights and mismatches on the front over legitimate ones like Hieron/Riggs.

It's hard to imagine Showtime will ever be a profit center for Strikeforce.


----------



## Eddie Alvarez

Dark Church said:


> Strikeforce lost alot of credability with me for even giving Nick Diaz that title fight. Jay Hieron deserved that fight because he showed up for their last fight. How can you expect anyone to take you seriously when you hand a guy a title shot right after not showing up for a drug test so he can smoke pot. *Not to mention the whole company is one Fedor loss away from being in trouble.*


:lmao you retarded or something? Strikeforce has been steadily growing for a long time before they signed Fedor. Fedor is a relative unknown to the casual fan but its not hard to get everyone to see he's one of the best fighters ever however a Fedor loss would mean that they could push whoever beat him to the moon. Not saying he'll ever be able to do it but for the sake of an example just say that Lashley beat Fedor. He'd be able to be marketed the same way as Lesnar, draw in some pro-wrestling fans and become a major draw for the company.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I think Strikeforce's biggest problem is their presentation.

It's effing bad. The interviews, the announcers...it's all bad.


----------



## Dark Church

Eddie Alvarez said:


> :lmao you retarded or something? Strikeforce has been steadily growing for a long time before they signed Fedor. Fedor is a relative unknown to the casual fan but its not hard to get everyone to see he's one of the best fighters ever however a Fedor loss would mean that they could push whoever beat him to the moon. Not saying he'll ever be able to do it but for the sake of an example just say that Lashley beat Fedor. He'd be able to be marketed the same way as Lesnar, draw in some pro-wrestling fans and become a major draw for the company.


Elite XC was killed by Seth Pretruzelli and Affliction was taken out by Josh Barnett failing a drug test. Strikeforce looks like Elite XC jr. and has alot of the same fighters. I didn't say they would fold if Fedor lost but I do think they would be in trouble.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i'm actually going to agree with DC here. even with fedor, i think they're walking down a dark street right now.

paying wes sims 30,000 dollars is terrible business. they just come across as an inferior product to the UFC.


----------



## Myers

I agree, Fedor is the biggest name they have and because of his "unbeaten" record. They will have to make stars of the other fighters in order to grow. Fedor is getting older and eventually he will begin to lose and probably lose a few times. He will begin to lose that legendary status.We saw this with chuck liddell, matt hughes, Tim Sylvia, Arlovski,Cro Cop and many others. One year you are unstoppable, and the next you go 1-3 and begin to be called washed up.


----------



## T-C

Let's not go around comparing fedor to Tim Sylvia now.


----------



## SteveMania

I'll be a Fedor fan until the very end, but don't think for one second that he's the 'biggest name' in their fold. Yes he's amassed a legendary stature amongst hardcore fans and is quite possibly the best fighter to ever put on a pair of gloves. That doesn't make him reflective as a massive draw, because he isn't and the hardcore MMA community only make up a small portion of those watching the broadcast. Even in Pride he wasn't their selling point, in fact far from it.

Not to mention Strikeforce shouldn't be spoken in the same breath with shady business aficionados like Gary Shaw, who built EliteXC entirely on one guy. Strikeforce is a well-oiled machine and unlike the major mistakes of their predecessors, has the right business philosophy. Their biggest faux-pas is that they embarked with Showtime and don't have much control over what you see on television. The crummy production, interviewers/interviewees, fight card, commentating, sub-par production and premise on the whole, etc., Showtime takes charge of that.


----------



## T3H~L3X

> Jason David Frank, a former cast member of the hit Power Rangers show in the 1990's, survived a brutal opening onslaught from opponent Jonathan Mack to score a first-round submission win in his mixed martial arts debut in Houston, Texas. Mack landed several hard punches, including one that sent Frank crashing to the canvas. He allowed Frank to return to his feet before taking him back to the ground. Frank, who figured to be more of a technical striker than a submission artist in his debut, quickly pulled Mack into an omo plata for the submission win. Frank's debut will be televised on HDNet in the coming weeks.


Awesome... hahahah... wonder if he'll ever power up during a fight or bust out the green ranger tear away suit.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao awesome.


----------



## T.B.

SteveMania,

What do your current Welterweight rankings look like? Just asking since I read you didn't think Diaz was in the top 10.


----------



## Dark Church

> For as much praise as new Strikeforce welterweight champion Nick Diaz (21-7 MMA, 3-0 SF) receives for his grappling prowess, it's his voluminous striking attack that has led to his most recent surge in popularity.
> 
> Never was that more evident than in this past Saturday's "Strikeforce: Miami" main event, where Diaz defeated DREAM champ and vaunted striker Marius Zaromskis at his own game.
> 
> Now the question for Diaz becomes, "What's next?" And the scrappy Californian isn't afraid to ask for the best.
> 
> "I want to fight Georges St-Pierre," Diaz said. "That's the one fight I'm talking about."
> 
> Calling out the UFC's welterweight champion may prove an exercise in futility for Diaz. The company has stood by its vow not to cross-promote with other organizations, and every effort by fans, media and "crazy Russians" to get UFC brass to waver has fallen short.
> 
> Performances like Diaz's on Saturday night must get UFC president Dana White to at least take notice of the efforts of his former employee, but the likelihood of the exec offering up his champion is slim-to-none.
> 
> In the meantime, Diaz will have to find targets within Strikeforce's grasp.
> 
> Many observers believe Jay Hieron (19-4 MMA, 2-0 SF), who on Saturday fell victim to a technology failure and was once again unseen by fans not in attendance, should be next in line, but Diaz isn't so sure.
> 
> "I'd rather fight someone that's a little more important than Jay Hieron," Diaz said. "His fight wasn't even on the main card. Why am I going to fight him when no one saw [his fight]? I don't even know who he is.
> 
> "They keep bringing me these guys that nobody even knows who they are."
> 
> While Diaz's recent Strikeforce victims Scott Smith and Frank Shamrock might beg to differ, Diaz has a point. While his latest win will undoubtedly garner him further respect in the worldwide rankings at 170-pounds, Strikeforce might find it difficult to convince the public that bright prospects like Andre Galvao (3-1 MMA, 0-0 SF) or Tyron Woodley (6-0 MMA, 3-0 SF) are prepared for the matchup.
> 
> Fans have for years called for a rematch of a 2004 UFC bout between Diaz and current Strikeforce middleweight contender Robbie Lawler (17-5 MMA, 1-1 UFC), but the new 170-pound champion seemed to rule out that possibility.
> 
> "I fought Robbie before, and we fight at different weights (now)," Diaz said. "But we're friends as far as I'm concerned, so I don't even want to talk about something like that.
> 
> "Robbie Lawler's not talking [expletive] trying to fight me, so I'm not going to have anything bad to say about him."
> 
> A rematch with former EliteXC foe K.J. Noons (7-2 MMA, 0-0 SF), a recent Strikeforce signee, is also possible. But the bout would almost certainly be a catchweight affair, something that neither fighter would necessarily be keen to, and Noons is creeping up on two years without a mixed martial arts contest – a fact not lost on Diaz.
> 
> "Who is Noons?" Diaz asked. "He hasn't fought in forever. This guy doesn't even fight anymore. He quit. He's scared.
> 
> "What's he going to do? Is he going to fight or what?"
> 
> A rematch (or third meeting if you count their legendary post-fight hospital encounter) with Joe Riggs (32-11 MMA, 3-3 SF) was ruled out with "Diesel's" Saturday night loss to Hieron, so Diaz's next move is currently uncertain.
> 
> Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker seems to think a bout with DREAM fighter Hayato "Mach" Sakurai (35-10-2 MMA, 0-0 SF) could prove fruitful, but with the 34-year-old mired in an 0-2 slump and lacking a bankable name in the U.S., there is certainly no guarantee that the promotion's broadcast partners will buy into the plan.
> 
> So after notching his 10th win in his past 11 bouts, Diaz will sit back and wait for the smoke to clear. For his next appearance, Diaz asks only that his employers bring him the very best opponent – and paycheck – the sport has to offer.
> 
> "I want to fight the best," Diaz said. "I want to fight the people who everybody thinks is the best out there because they don't seem to notice me. They don't put me on any magazines. They don't put my brother on any magazines.
> 
> "Whoever you're going to pay me the most money to fight, I'm going to fight. ... I'm down to fight whoever."


If Diaz wants the best competition he is in the wrong orginization. He is a complete prick and doesn't even deserve to be fighting the best competition.


----------



## SteveMania

T.B. said:


> SteveMania,
> 
> What do your current Welterweight rankings look like? Just asking since I read you didn't think Diaz was in the top 10.



I'm not a particular fan of rankings because it's nothing more than fumbling around with numbers for those that want to rank fighters based on recent achievement (in most cases people make rankings with the wrong premise, as in skill for skill).

Anyway, rankings are based on 'what you have done lately', and while Zaromskis is a quality win (I wouldn't have ranked Zaromskis following his GP run, for what it's worth), that's the only win Diaz has to speak of at WW in over a year and a half. My Top 10 would probably look something like this:

1) GSP
2) Fitch
3) Alves
4) Kos
5) Hardy
6) Thiago
7) Semtex
8) Swick
9) Kampmann
10) Condit


----------



## Mikey Damage

Diaz wants GSP?

Yeah, no he doesn't.


----------



## McQueen

Pretty sure Nick would get grapplefucked by GSP just like the rest of the world at 170. Nick may have some fine BJJ but I don't see him having an answer to GSP's takedowns and general likehood of being overpowered for the whole fight. Trash talk would probably be tremendous though.

Diaz vs Serra could be a lot of fun though.


----------



## Myers

I am not a fan of calling out fighters in interviews and press conferences. Diaz has always been that way though, he runs his mouth win or lose. I don't want to take to much away from him, he has won ten of his last eleven fights. I would rather see Heiron face Diaz next over Hayato, they really screwed over Jay promising him a title fight.


----------



## Eddie Alvarez

Dark Church said:


> Elite XC was killed by Seth Pretruzelli and Affliction was taken out by Josh Barnett failing a drug test. Strikeforce looks like Elite XC jr. and has alot of the same fighters. I didn't say they would fold if Fedor lost but I do think they would be in trouble.


Elite XC was built around Kimbo and Affliction was paying its fighters an insane amount of money and therefore bleeding money every show because they didn't get anyone buying their shows. Strikeforce is much different, it doesn't base its shows around 1 fighter, it doesn't pay exorbitant purses to fighters and its been steadily gaining interest and popularity without trying to immediately talk on the UFC. They wouldn't be in trouble if Fedor lost, if the UFC had signed Fedor and he got beaten by Lesnar, Mir, Carwin etc would the UFC be in trouble? Of course it wouldn't and its the same kind of thing here. Strikeforce is a much smaller company but its been building up its 'stars' nicely. It does have a bunch of problems but Fedor losing wouldn't be one of them.


----------



## Blasko

That is all.


----------



## Myers

^^^ That was when I was at total hogan mark, he was the best at angles. His leg kicks and leg drops were brutal


----------



## S-Mac

Hogan = Best fighter of all time lol


----------



## Myers

The main events have been announced for UFN 21, Roy Nelson vs Stephan Struve and Florian vs Gomi. It will be interesting to see how a short fat guy like nelson will fight a tall lanky guy like struve.


----------



## McQueen

I don't know if thats going to work out very well for Big Country. Then again Buentello sorta made it work out.


----------



## Blasko

Roy is a huge underdog in all of his fights in UFC/TUF.

Dana sees too it.


----------



## -Mystery-

WEC is headed to PPV. 

Aldo/Faber, Henderson/Cerrone, and Brown/Gamburyan on the 4/25 card.


----------



## S-Mac

Florian Vs Gomi has all the tools to be awesome see if Gomi is going to train hard for this fight and we can see him have a run at the LW belt


----------



## Blasko

Herschel Walker -- $600 (no win bonus listed)
def. 
Greg Nagy –- $5,000

Fucking LAWL


----------



## McQueen

:lmao You'd think ol' Herschel would be the bigger draw too.


----------



## S-Mac

Im sure they said that he had a bigger salary than that but if thats true that is shocking. 
EDIT: Strikeforce actually gave a 6 figure donation to the charity of Walker's choice.


----------



## Blasko

Nagy getting 5,000 for doing nothing is what really got me laughing.


----------



## S-Mac

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Nagy getting 5,000 for doing nothing is what really got me laughing.


that and what they paid Sims to get beat down by Lashly.


----------



## Myers

That WEC ppv is going to be sick, Faber/Aldo is a great fight. If the PPV is 19.99 or lower I may actually buy that one.


----------



## S-Mac

The PPV is $44.99 i think but is going to be great will be good to see Faber get his belt back


----------



## Myers

That sucks, the sportsbar by my house only shows UFC and Boxing fights. I guess I'll go old school and have my friends pitch in and have it at my place.


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah seems quite a big price for a first PPV and theres also a few other PPV's that month aswell so peope will be forced to choose which ones to watch.


----------



## SteveMania

I stand by what I said since this fight was announced, Gomi only has a haymaker's chance.

I've always liked watching him fight because he's got a fun style and at his peak he was a damn good LW (though never the indestructible monster his superfans made him out to be), but he's always had holes in his game and for whatever reason, subpar training or physically peaking, he hasn't looked good at all lately. He's not in a division where he's the best wrestler and best striker and there are more than a few guys who will put him in his worst position on his back. I think Florian completely dummies him from beginning to end just because they appear to be polar opposites in their respective careers.


----------



## Myers

Dana said today that the winner of Marquardt/Sonnen gets the next MW title fight. That would be huge for Sonnen if he pulls off the upset.


----------



## Dark Church

I won't believe Dana until that fight is booked. he has been doing a crappy job of giving Middleweights their title shots.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> I won't believe Dana until that fight is booked. he has been doing a crappy job of giving Middleweights their title shots.


They'll get their shot, but they're gonna be waiting awhile (assuming Silva doesn't vacate the title). If Couture looks impressive, I think Silva/Couture is possible. If Shogun wins, you can bet your ass Silva/Shogun is happening.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Game on! Lets go!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hell yeah, I am fully content with that result.

Sorry for double post. Didn't realize no ones watching the event. :side:


----------



## Casey Jones

Rogan getting pissed off at the spilled ice during prelims was pretty funny.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Marquardt/Sonnen is match of the night for me. Loved it!


----------



## wwevilman

Congratulations Chael Sonnen, you just won a one-way ticket to Rapesville via the Silva-Mobile. Can't wait to see him fuck you up after the shit you talked about him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Couture finishes Coleman with a choke in the 2nd Round.


----------



## SteveMania

wwevilman said:


> Congratulations Chael Sonnen, you just won a one-way ticket to Rapesville via the Silva-Mobile. Can't wait to see him fuck you up after the shit you talked about him.



LOL.

I've got Anderson winning that fight, but if there's anyone that can stick to a gameplan and plant Silva on his back, it's a guy in the vein of Chael Sonnen.

I've long thought the prototypical match-up to beat Anderson would be someone like Toquinho, a guy with an explosive shot and a killer top game with some of the best heel hooks around, but a strong workmanlike wrestler with passable striking and a durable chin could also be interesting and Sonnen is as good a fighter as any that compliments the latter. Make no mistake about it, I think Anderson beats him up at some point after giving up a few takedowns, maybe even a few rounds, but Sonnen is still somewhat compelling in a small quantity.

It's just that Anderson only needs to small window to uncork shots from hell and in a five round fight it's hard not to think he cracks Sonnen with something.


----------



## Myers

Tonight had a decent show, Sonnen stuck to his gameplan and won the fight. I did find it funny that marquardt did very little in the fight but probably did the most damage. Silva got an even easier fight now. The rest of the fights were meh.


----------



## Blasko

Coleman pretty much proved that retirement is around the corner. His confrontation with Tito had me and my friends rolling.


----------



## T.B.

SteveMania,

Who do you like in the rumored Belcher vs. Cote fight @ UFC 113?

Also...if you had to pick one guy to have on a fantasy team (where scoring is based off real fight outcomes & bonuses for early finishes), who of the following would you pick with most confidence to win their next fight/maybe even in an early round?

- Cheick Kongo (vs. Paul Buentello)
- Spencer Fisher (vs. Bang Ludwig)
- James Irvin or Alessio Sakara (facing one another)
- Martin Kampmann (vs. Ben Saunders)
- Jim Miller (vs. Mark Bocek)
- Rousimar Palhares (vs. Thomas Drwal)
- Yushin Okami (vs. Lucio Linhares)
- Andre Winner (vs. Cole Miller)
- Ross Pearson (vs. Dennis Siver)

The guys not in parenthesis are who I'm primarily looking at...unless there's an argument for their opponent. I just need someone who you think could finish their next fight...and for scoring purposes, in the opening round.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Fuck you Tito... that right there made the night worth it. Although some decent fights they seemed a bit stagnate and lacking in action throughout but Marquart/Sonnen and that comment made $44.95 worth every penny. I wasn't impressed with Coleman but if he gets one more fight I hope its with Tito and after Tito get KTFO again it could be a possibility.


----------



## Liam Miller

Good night of fights, Thiago looked good 2-1 against AKA guys is a nice little record.

PLEASE!!! Chuck beat the shit out of Tito







Again


----------



## Myers

I don't know where I stand on Thiago in the WW division. In his fights against Kos and Swick he was either rocked or beaten up and pulled out some devastating punches to win the fight. In his only loss he was controlled and grapple fucked by Fitch. However he does look alot better now than he did in his first fight in the UFC. He is the only fighter I could think of who has a day job that makes him more of a badass, I wish I was a special forces police officer.


----------



## SteveMania

T.B. said:


> SteveMania,
> 
> Who do you like in the rumored Belcher vs. Cote fight @ UFC 113?
> 
> Also...if you had to pick one guy to have on a fantasy team (where scoring is based off real fight outcomes & bonuses for early finishes), who of the following would you pick with most confidence to win their next fight/maybe even in an early round?
> 
> - Cheick Kongo (vs. Paul Buentello)
> - Spencer Fisher (vs. Bang Ludwig)
> - James Irvin or Alessio Sakara (facing one another)
> - Martin Kampmann (vs. Ben Saunders)
> - Jim Miller (vs. Mark Bocek)
> - Rousimar Palhares (vs. Thomas Drwal)
> - Yushin Okami (vs. Lucio Linhares)
> - Andre Winner (vs. Cole Miller)
> - Ross Pearson (vs. Dennis Siver)
> 
> The guys not in parenthesis are who I'm primarily looking at...unless there's an argument for their opponent. I just need someone who you think could finish their next fight...and for scoring purposes, in the opening round.



Belcher/Cote should be fun, but if pressed I'd probably go with Belcher. I've always thought Cote's power was overemphasized and economically speaking he isn't as good a striker as Belcher. Compound that with his over year and a half layoff and I think Belcher does just enough to get the judges nod.

Then again, Belcher has had lukewarm consistency in the past and it'll all depend on which version of him shows up. If he comes in with his head straight, he'll probably peck away for three rounds (Cote doesn't check kicks), if he doesn't, we could see him get schooled early like he did against Day. It should be fun for however long it lasts, but Belcher should be favored.

Of the above, I like Irvin's odds against Sakara the most. That fight is tailored to end early, not to mention Sakara has a chandelier chin, so I'd probably go with Irvin by virtue of connecting with anything that has some sting behind it.

Buentello is tough to finish and a good enough vet to stay out of any danger. I don't think he wins because Kongo is infinitely better standing, faster and doesn't plod nearly as much. Fisher/Bang should be a barnburner and one I fully expect Fisher to take comfortably given Bang's chinnyness in recent years. I've got Fisher by either a late TKO, or decision. Toquinho/Drwal isn't likely to go the full duration either, neither have the cardio to last three rounds. If Toquinho doesn't get an early submission he'll be in for trouble, and if Drwal doesn't crack him early he'll be in for trouble, so it's almost a wash. I'll be rooting for Toquinho and think he takes it midway through, but it's not a confidence pick. I also doubt Winner/Miller goes the distance.

I don't see finishes for the rest of the above fights and I think Irvin (despite his inactivity) is probably your best bet. Sakara's chin is rubbish and neither one of them are interested in anything but banging, so he's probably the best pick. After that I'd go with Spencer Fisher and Toquinho.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WAR SONNEN!! 

Great card, I marked for Sonnen, Maia and Serra getting the W.


----------



## Liam Miller

Can't wait for 111 hopefully no injuries, it's been to long since we have had a big card, 110 looks good but nothing on 111 some huge fights on it. ufc versus card is awesome to.

Really looking forward to Fitch/Alves i like fitch probably the only aka guy i do like, but Alves he's just awesome to watch and is a destroyer, hopefully the fight stays on the feet long enough for alves to do some damage and not have the same ending as their first fight.

I'm torn with Mir/Carwin on one side i would love to see Carwin put Mir's head into the 10th row and fight lesnar, but on the other hand i would like to see Mir win talk shit....continue to talk shit and then Lesnar pound he's face in again.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> Can't wait for 111 hopefully no injuries, it's been to long since we have had a big card, 110 looks good but nothing on 111 some huge fights on it. ufc versus card is awesome to.
> 
> Really looking forward to Fitch/Alves i like fitch probably the only aka guy i do like, but Alves he's just awesome to watch and is a destroyer, hopefully the fight stays on the feet long enough for alves to do some damage and not have the same ending as their first fight.
> 
> *I'm torn with Mir/Carwin on one side i would love to see Carwin put Mir's head into the 10th row and fight lesnar, but on the other hand i would like to see Mir win talk shit....continue to talk shit and then Lesnar pound he's face in again.*


I can see Mir beating Lesnar, Lesnar has been out of the game for a bit and allowed Mir to evolve somewhat.

I expect Brock to win, because as Sonnen proved last night - Great wrestling is so hard to neutralise off your back. But I wouldn't count Mir out in a rematch for a second.

Carwin on the otherhand would be a very different animal, I'd love to see those two apes go at it.


----------



## Liam Miller

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I can see Mir beating Lesnar, Lesnar has been out of the game for a bit and allowed Mir to evolve somewhat.
> 
> I expect Brock to win, because as Sonnen proved last night - Great wrestling is so hard to neutralise off your back. But I wouldn't count Mir out in a rematch for a second.
> 
> Carwin on the otherhand would be a very different animal, I'd love to see those two apes go at it.



if Mir beats Carwin convincingly i will give him big props but i just don't see him beating lesnar IF brock is as close to he's best he can be.

I agree brock the vanilla gorilla vs shane the big handed ape would be awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I know what Sonnen said about Anderson after 109. But what has Sonnen said about Anderson prior to his 109 fight? This shit-talking intrigues me.

Belcher/Cote: You gotta favor Belcher. Fighters who take substantial layoffs just don't perform well in their return fight. Ronnys Torres was another fighter who lost after a extended layoff, at 109. Torres could have probably defeated Melvin G. if it wasn't his first fight in 17 months.


----------



## brian8448

I didnt really catch UFC last night but rumor has it they had some sort of Coleman/Tito deal. WOW. Coleman vs Tito in a 2010 PPV main event would be a new low.


----------



## wwevilman

Mikey Damage said:


> I know what Sonnen said about Anderson after 109. *But what has Sonnen said about Anderson prior to his 109 fight? This shit-talking intrigues me.*
> 
> Belcher/Cote: You gotta favor Belcher. Fighters who take substantial layoffs just don't perform well in their return fight. Ronnys Torres was another fighter who lost after a extended layoff, at 109. Torres could have probably defeated Melvin G. if it wasn't his first fight in 17 months.



http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=10556&zoneid=4

Talented fighter but a bit of a douchbag, I love how he says "he'll be getting a verbal beating like you've never seen" because Chael knows that would be the only beating he could deliver to Silva.


----------



## Mikey Damage

brian8448 said:


> I didnt really catch UFC last night but rumor has it they had some sort of Coleman/Tito deal. WOW. Coleman vs Tito in a 2010 PPV main event would be a new low.


sounds like garbage. White said he thinks that Coleman is done with the UFC.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Coleman must be done now he offered no resistance whatsoever against Randy, Tito would take him down and pound him out. Marks gotta retire now, he just hasnt evolved.


----------



## SteveMania

Looking back it's even more amazing that Coleman managed to whiz past Bonnar, although not as surprising considering Bonnar appears to be the only guy from the original cast still with the company, that just hasn't hit any strides. It's obvious Coleman doesn't belong in the UFC and it'd be a shame if they kept him around solely to give Tito a win like they did with Ken. Even a washed up Tito Ortiz would beat Coleman fairly handily because speed kills and Coleman is a geriatric nowadays.

I think Sonnen is a far worse match-up to Anderson than Vitor, who is tailor-made to get shellacked by Anderson. Not only is Belfort a front-runner, he has a history of folding up mentally and while he may have better/faster hands, he isn't a superior striker. Anderson has also taken some of the most wicked shots from hell and wasn't fazed, so unless Vitor hits the right spot, he's going to get starched.

At least you can expect Sonnen to 'tough it out' when things start to get rough, and possibly take a few rounds with takedowns. The problem is that five rounds is a long time against one of the best P4P finishers around. Silva doesn't need a big window to exploit guys and for that reason alone I'd pick him over Sonnen in a five round fight.


----------



## Blasko

Joey Beltran -- $12,000 (including $6,000 win bonus) 
def.
Rolles Gracie -- $15,000

Got an lol. Rolles should have gotten pennies and half a sandwich for that God awful showing.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I seriously was like this guys a Gracie?


----------



## SteveMania

Royce and Renzo are the only two of an entire village of Gracies' that had accomplished MMA careers. Roger clearly has no interest in MMA, and Royler and Ralph had decent campaigns at best. I doubt Rolles goes places despite how inexperienced he is, unless he manages to improve tenfold under Renzo's wing.


----------



## seancarleton77

I really hope Matt "Human Blanket" Hughes gets pummelled!


----------



## T-C

What about RIckson? He has won like a bazillion fights.


----------



## wwevilman

Anybody got predictions on Nogueira/Velasquez, personally I really want Cain to win but I got a weird feeling Nog pulls it out.


----------



## S-Mac

I think Nog will take it he is tough as nails and i think if he will give Velasquez alot of problems in there.


----------



## McQueen

Hoping for Nog to pull off the win myself but ultimately unsure of how that one will play out.


----------



## S-Mac

The thinng is after all these wars Nog has been through can he keep taking a beating or will they come back and haunt him.


----------



## McQueen

Cain's stopping power is in question after that Kongo bout though. Lot of questions surrounding both guys abilities makes it an interesting fight.

Hope Wandy can give Bisping another concussion but wouldn't shock me if he lost.


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah true and i hope Bisping wins never been the biggest fan of Wandy, after the Henderson KO on Bisping i always think that he is gunna get knocked out in there though so that should be an interesting fight.


----------



## brian8448

Mikey Damage said:


> sounds like garbage. White said he thinks that Coleman is done with the UFC.


I was under the impression they interviewed Tito or something and he said something about Coleman to build up a fight. Neither guy should be anywhere near main eventing PPVs at this point. In Coleman's case he shouldn't be fighting still, and I'm a fan.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sonnen's still running his mouth about Silva. Can't wait to see Silva put dude's head in the fourth row.


----------



## Blasko

A lot of the Gracie's are just living on the name and most of their stand up is trash.

I have Nog winning, personally. It would be amazing if Cain got a win, tho.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Joe Daddy or George to win at 110? Im hoping George can pull it off because hes well rounded but i can see Joe controlling on top.


----------



## Liam Miller

Tough to call UFC 110 my only prediction is Bader over Jardine

Joe/George i'd have to go with Joe.

UFC have posted a video on youtube of the famous Joe Rogan vs The Ice spill, it's classic


----------



## S-Mac

Joe Rogan Vs The Ice spill is the best fight in history also the ice spill has its own twitter now aswell
http://twitter.com/spilledbagofice


----------



## wwevilman

-Mystery- said:


> Sonnen's still running his mouth about Silva. Can't wait to see Silva put dude's head in the fourth row.


:agree:


----------



## Myers

Sonnen really does need to shut the fuck up, he hasn't done anything yet. 

In what shouldn't be a surprise; Tim Hague, Mark Coleman, and Frank Trigg have all been cut from the UFC. Danzig was one loss away from being the first TUF winner to be cut, but looked decent enough in his win.


----------



## Blasko

I feel bag for Mark Coleman, being totally honest.


----------



## T-C

Chael sonnen is brilliant, he's a quote machine. Fair play to him for getting his name out.


----------



## Liam Miller

I don't mind sonnen beating nate he deserves a shot, but wasn't it just a year a go when he was completely tooled by maia with a lovely trip and then switched to a triangle within 2 minutes of the first round, that was a work of art.


Reason Kampmann is out of UFC 111
http://twitpic.com/12icfy


----------



## Mikey Damage

i actually think it's funny that Sonnen keeps running his mouth.

he's doing exactly what he needs to do to ensure a shot vs anderson. get him interested. if he's not bugging anderson, maybe anderson is looking at a LHW fight instead. he's giving him a reason to stay at MW.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> i actually think it's funny that Sonnen keeps running his mouth.
> 
> he's doing exactly what he needs to do to ensure a shot vs anderson. get him interested. if he's not bugging anderson, maybe anderson is looking at a LHW fight instead. he's giving him a reason to stay at MW.


Even with Sonnen running his mouth, I don't expect Silva to fight him next if he beats Belfort and Shogun wins. Too much money to be made from a Shogun/Silva fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Sonnen has got my attention propperly since the Okami fight, I really like the guy. I can't see him beating Silva but I'd mark if he did and I can't wait to see him try. 

WAR SONNEN!!!


Oh and...


----------



## Liam Miller

Morg i thought you hated wrestlers? and i'm intrested to see who Paulo Thiago fights next he probably gonna be in the mix with kos, daley, fitch and alves depending on how them fights turn out. tbf every fighter has their fans but i don't know how anyone could or would cheer sonnen over silva, only reason i can think of is people who wanna see a change in the MW division


----------



## McQueen

I don't really like watching Silva fight because it seems so unfair for everyone else. Same thing about GSP really.


----------



## T-C

At least Anderson does it in entertaining fashion a lot of the time.


----------



## McQueen

True. Watching him dodge shit in inhuman ways is pretty cool.


----------



## Myers

Yeah I agree that watching GSP and Silva can be anti-climatic some times, but occasionally you get those the fights like Silva/Newton or GSP/Hughes II that you'll always remember where your were they happened. I just hope GSP wins his next fight by more then just takedowns for 25 minutes.


----------



## McQueen

For me it doesn't help matter that GSP is a really uninteresting individual either. I can only listen to "He's a great opponent but I work hard" promos so may times.


----------



## Liam Miller

I have never been bored with GSP fights, he's fight with fitch was great as was the trilogy with Hughes, i liked he's fights with Kos, Mayhem, Sherk, Karo, Trigg, Penn 1 and 2, alves.

5 out of he's last 8 have not went the distance and pretty sure he stood and traded at times during fitch and alves fights


----------



## McQueen

His Fitch fight was great because Fitch wouldn't go down IMO and it made GSP look like the beast he is. His Hughes trilogy is pretty great and I really enjoyed his fight with Karo way back. Wasn't too wild over Alves, Kos or Penn 2 though.


----------



## Liam Miller

Kos and Alves fights could have been better but i still enjoyed them more than silva's fights with cote and leites for a comparison and Alves wasn't at he's best in my opinion, he's timing seemed off, GSP injuring he's groin and still dominating was awesome, dudes a machine


----------



## McQueen

Silva/Leites was the biggest waste of 25 minutes i've ever seen in my life. Not a fair comparison.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> *Morg i thought you hated wrestlers? *and i'm intrested to see who Paulo Thiago fights next he probably gonna be in the mix with kos, daley, fitch and alves depending on how them fights turn out. tbf every fighter has their fans but i don't know how anyone could or would cheer sonnen over silva, only reason i can think of is people who wanna see a change in the MW division


No I don't hate wrestlers, just the guys who I seem to hate tend to be wrestlers. Hughes, Joshchek, Brock, Not a huge GSP fan even though I realise he's epic... Rashad. I just think they're cocks I guess, I'm sure there's more. 

But I love guys like Mir, Serra, Maia, Aoki, Sakuraba (who doesn't?), Edgar, Fitch, 'Bones' Jones, etc...

I guess there's a heavy BJJ trend there but it doesn't conciencely affect my desicion of who I like/Dislike.

WAR SONNEN! 



McQueen said:


> Silva/Leites was the biggest waste of 25 minutes i've ever seen in my life. Not a fair comparison.


^This

And yes I loved the "I think I tore my groin..." "HIT HIM WITH IT!" from the Alves fight to comment on your posts guys.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> His Fitch fight was great because Fitch wouldn't go down IMO and it made GSP look like the beast he is. His Hughes trilogy is pretty great and I really enjoyed his fight with Karo way back. Wasn't too wild over Alves, Kos or *Penn 2* though.


The Penn fighted owned from the standpoint of it was awesome seeing Penn get owned and forced to quit after all the shit talking he did.


----------



## McQueen

Don't disagree its not amusing to see Penn get severely humbled and once again it showed how much of a beast GSP has become but I still don't love that fight.

I need to see me some more Saku man. I'm woefully behind.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Saku is immense, if you check out his last fight at the DREAM NYE show even. That was what Saku is all about imo, I loved it.



And yes GSP is a beast, but I want to see more of his hands, in the minds of many he's been gun shy since the Serra fight. I tend to disagree because he traded well with Alves, but I do believe he's becoming very much wrestling orientated.

But it works for him so go with it.


----------



## S-Mac

I have to say that the Penn/GSP fight must be one of my favourites from the primetime shows that they did to GSP just dominating Penn for 4 rounds was great to see.


----------



## Myers

I'm sure GSP will win his fight with Hardy, but I would like to see more of his stand up. Unfortunately Hardy's only advantage is his bricks for hands and I don't thing GSP will take the chance.

GSP still has one of the best submission escapes I have ever seen though.


----------



## S-Mac

I had never seen that escape before thats amazing fair play and GSP will use the same tatics that has help him in his last 2 fights take the man down and keep him there while using some G'n'p


----------



## McQueen

Even though it isn't the funnest thing to watch I can't blame GSP for fighting the way he does seeing as it saves him from a lot of punishment and likely lengthens his career.


----------



## S-Mac

And after what happened with Serra you cant blame him for not wanting to stand up the entire 5 rounds and as Mcqueen said it will most prob lengthen his career due to the lack of punishment he takes during the fights.


----------



## McQueen

I don't think he's afraid to stand up with anyone (because he was mixing it up with Alves) he just knows his wrestling is more effective. No one has had an answer to it yet so why not go with what works.


----------



## S-Mac

Well i really dont think Hardy to be able to stop the takedowns so we can expect the see more of the same really.


----------



## SteveMania

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/2/11/1306623/vitor-belfort-out-of-title-bout


Vitor's out and I can't honestly say I'm disappointed.

Say what you will about Sonnen and the ridiculous drivel coming from him as of late, but he's more of a threat to Anderson than Belfort ever was. Outside of landing something from hell, Vitor would have been countered to death and given his history, check out of the fight mentally once things start to go downhill. His recent ascent was a case of fortuitous circumstances anyway - Martin, Lindland and Franklin are all chinny.


----------



## S-Mac

Looks like Sonnen is going to get his shot sooner than later even though he is suspended till March 9th and the fight is only a month later than that.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/2/11/1306623/vitor-belfort-out-of-title-bout
> 
> 
> Vitor's out and I can't honestly say I'm disappointed.
> *
> Say what you will about Sonnen and the ridiculous drivel coming from him as of late, but he's more of a threat to Anderson than Belfort ever was.* Outside of landing something from hell, Vitor would have been countered to death and given his history, check out of the fight mentally once things start to go downhill. His recent ascent was a case of fortuitous circumstances anyway - Martin, Lindland and Franklin are all chinny.


Amen, but this is way too soon if he takes it. And it wouldn't surprise me if the UFC pressured him into taking it early. As Sonnen said, he has a hell of a lot of work to do for Silva, he thought he put it in for Nate and realised there was a lot more to do. This sort of a time frame to take the fight, will no doubt worsen Sonnen's already slim underdog chance.

Gutted ... Stil WAR SONNEN!!!! Go for that 12lbs of gold me laddo!!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Paging Randy Couture*


----------



## Myers

I am all for turning it into a LHW fight with Randy, as long as I get to see Anderson destroy someone in april. Anderson has had some terrible luck when it comes to defending his MW title. First he gets some criticism for getting a quick title shot, then Luter doesn't make weight for his first defense, the Cote/Leites fights, and now Vitor is out.


----------



## SteveMania

It'll either be Sonnen or Randy stepping in, probably the latter.

Sonnen is a long shot because of his medical suspension and Randy is their go-to guy when shit like this goes down. Normally Joe Silva and crew would invest in a company guy like Franklin, but he already had his 15 seconds of fame with Anderson, twice. I read that Thiago Silva is out until June, so he's a no. And most of the upper echelon 205ers are tied up right now with the top contenders at MW few and far between.

If it's Randy, it'll be a less prolonged version of the Hendo fight where Randy may find some success early only to find out that it takes more than initiating clinches and control to put away Anderson.


----------



## -Mystery-

The more I think about it, if Bisping/Wandy ends quick, it wouldn't shock me to see that winner get Silva.


----------



## T-C

If it does turn out to be Randy I really don't see that fight lasting long. Anderson would just be far too quick for him. He might have some joy rubbing against him on to the cage but Anderson would get him, and hurt him.


----------



## Blasko

I don't think Couture could hug Silva for too long.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I don't think Couture could hug Silva for too long.



I think he would, and it'll be interesting finding out if so.


----------



## Blasko

Silva is way too elusive to be get caught in the clinch for too long.


----------



## T-C

I'm pretty sure Anderson would be quick enough to punish Randy on the way in as well if he was to get clinched.


----------



## Mikey Damage

sucks that Vitor had to pull out. Even if he may not have had a good chance to win, still would have been a fun fight to see. 

I'm hoping for Couture...but who knows.


----------



## Myers

If Randy fights you can expect an even larger buyrate from an already stacked card.


----------



## Blasko

I heard Vitor had to had emergency surgery, but that's just a rumor.

They just might throw plans for Silva away and make a whole new event. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> If Randy fights you can expect an even larger buyrate from an already stacked card.


This ^

UFC's Hype machine would more than make it work, if it were ever to be confirmed imo.


----------



## T-C

It would do big numbers yea, I'm just not sure the fight would be that competitive.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

T-C said:


> It would do big numbers yea, I'm just not sure the fight would be that competitive.


I dunno, I'm starting to buy into the "never count Randy out" Speil that Dana keeps feeding us.

...I think that's probably my problem. I love the hype.


----------



## Myers

T-C said:


> It would do big numbers yea, I'm just not sure the fight would be that competitive.


Then again when did Silva have a competitive fight, even if he fought Vitor or Sonnen it would be one sided.


----------



## Liam Miller

Vitor pulled out, oohhh what a suprise, was looking forward to that fight but kinda sucks for Nate the great and hendo considering one of them were in line until Vitor came along beat rich and got a automatic title shot.

Talking of guys dropping out i'm suprised no one has mentioned the awful cut that has forced Kampmann out


----------



## T-C

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I dunno, I'm starting to buy into the "never count Randy out" Speil that Dana keeps feeding us.
> 
> ...I think that's probably my problem. I love the hype.


If current day Nog was able to get to his chin as easily as he did then I would fancy Anderson to get there faster and harder. You can never completely count a fighter out, but I can't see Randy winning.



Myers said:


> Then again when did Silva have a competitive fight, even if he fought Vitor or Sonnen it would be one sided.


I agree, I think Sonnen gives him the hardest fight though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

T-C said:


> I*f current day Nog was able to get to his chin as easily as he did then I would fancy Anderson to get there faster and harder.* You can never completely count a fighter out, but I can't see Randy winning.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I think Sonnen gives him the hardest fight though.


Great point ^



WWE_TNA said:


> Vitor pulled out, oohhh what a suprise, was looking forward to that fight but kinda sucks for Nate the great and hendo considering one of them were in line until Vitor came along beat rich and got a automatic title shot.
> 
> *Talking of guys dropping out i'm suprised no one has mentioned the awful cut that has forced Kampmann out*


It's because he has quickly become irrelivant, Plus I will still argue to death that Condit beat him. Kampmann has never impressed me tbh.


----------



## Myers

The welterweight division has changed quite a bit in the last 6 months. We were hearing about a Swick/Kampmann fight for next shot, and now they are both at the bottom.


----------



## Liam Miller

Still a bad cut whether he is relivant or not, Condit/Kampmann was close but Condit didn't looked impressive against Kampmann replacement Ellenberger either so whatever, condit/macdonald should be good if it happens i will be pulling for Rory just 20 year old looks to have a bright future in the ufc.

Yeah to think either swick or kampmann would be fighting gsp after seeing their last fights although Daley and Paulo are damn good. but swick either needs to add muscle mass or move back to middleweight he looks like a hungry somalian kid.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Chael splains all...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xn7L3ISYVs&feature=player_embedded



WAR SONNEN!!!

(Joking I am)


----------



## Liam Miller

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Chael splains all...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xn7L3ISYVs&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> WAR SONNEN!!!
> 
> (Joking I am)


We know the best fighter ain't in the UFC, he's in strikeforce of course 

sorry Double post


----------



## Liam Miller

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Chael splains all...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xn7L3ISYVs&feature=player_embedded
> 
> 
> 
> WAR SONNEN!!!
> 
> (Joking I am)


We know the best fighter aint in the UFC, he is in strikeforce of course


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> We know the best fighter aint in the UFC, he is in strikeforce of course


When did Mir sign for SF??


(Joking I am)


----------



## Myers

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Chael splains all...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xn7L3ISYVs&feature=player_embedded


I like that he explains to us what everyone already knows, maybe now he can tell me how someone gets a world title shot in the WWE.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> I like that he explains to us what everyone already knows, maybe now he can tell me how someone gets a world title shot in the WWE.


If everyone knows it, then why do people keep complaining about it?

Lets be honest, we know it. But he raises a good point, who the f knows who Fedor is in the grand scheme of things?


----------



## SteveMania

Didn't think I'd ever say this, but I'm rapidly becoming a Chael Sonnen fan. Despite how ridiculous he comes off, the guy is outspoken, says whatever is on his mind like a host of other fellow hated fighters, including one of the most polarizing and popular fighters in the sport in Brock Lesnar and isn't about faux-respect, honor, buddha and all of that rubbish fans from their local McDojo want to hear.

He speaks his mind, despite how bias and ridiculous he sounds. I'm a fan.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> Didn't think I'd ever say this, but I'm rapidly becoming a Chael Sonnen fan. Despite how ridiculous he comes off, the guy is outspoken, says whatever is on his mind like a host of other fellow hated fighters, including one of the most polarizing and popular fighters in the sport in Brock Lesnar and isn't about faux-respect, honor, buddha and all of that rubbish fans from their local McDojo want to hear.
> 
> He speaks his mind, despite how bias and ridiculous he sounds. I'm a fan.


I think you've summed it up better than I could ever have hoped to.


----------



## T-C

Looks like mousasi has left m-1. Hopefully we will see him in the octagon soon.


----------



## S-Mac

The UFC need to sign him up as soon as they can


----------



## Liam Miller

Love to see Mousasi come in and whoop some ass in the UFC, would also love to see the sparring session's between him and GSP


----------



## -Mystery-

T-C said:


> Looks like mousasi has left m-1. Hopefully we will see him in the octagon soon.


Awesome, if true. That could definitely shake shit up at 205 if he signs.


----------



## S-Mac

If he does join the UFC he should only have like 1 or 2 fights max then be in title contention and he will have to get this sorted quickly as he wants to retire at 30


----------



## seancarleton77

M-1 = Cocks. Hope Mousasi does what's best for him and faces the best in the world.


----------



## SteveMania

Great news.

Mousasi will be in the UFC at some point, just not in the next year. He signed a new deal with Strikeforce and intends on competing in Dream's LHW GP which will take up the entire year and then some. After that, he'll be UFC bound.


----------



## -Mystery-

Belfort's out until late 2010 and Maia is the replacement.


----------



## Myers

Well let's hope we don't see another fight like we did with thales


----------



## SteveMania

Except Maia won't flop around on his ass for five rounds.

Good replacement and definitely a better option than stuffing Randy in there as an attempt maintain the nostalgia, but I fully anticipate an Anderson clinic here. If Maia can somehow work his magic on the ground it'll get interesting, on his feet not a chance. It's almost a lock that Anderson would work him in short order if Maia can't get position on the floor, which is why I'd still favor him considerably. I still maintain though that a BJJ ace with explosive takedowns would be the most compelling match-up against Silva, and while Maia is world-class on the ground, he lacks the explosive takedown acumen that guys like Toquinho, Jacare and Filho (pre-deranged phase) possess.


----------



## BnGMaster

SteveMania said:


> I definitely get bummed out watching the old school guys get demolished, but in the long run, it's good for the sport.
> 
> At one time Shogun was every bit as bright a young star as GSP. Having that kind of talented young guy back in the fold will do wonders for the sport. Let's face it, a rejuvenated Shogun is much more important to the next 5-10 years of MMA than a rejuvenated Chuck.


The problem with MMA these days is they have managed to water down a great product. White has gone too far with a monthly P.P.V. There just isn't the talent, and the talented guys can't do it every month. Bottom line is $$$. I bet is White looked at the numbers, the big buys are the ones with the real big names, and not the 5 cards in between. What it has done is forced promoters like White to bring back old guys to try and spark some interest.


----------



## McQueen

I'm a pretty big Maia fan so I was happy to hear he's getting a shot, even though he probably is goingto get schooled by Anderson. I think Maia can beat him if he can take it to the ground and do it early but thats still a massive "if". Nevertheless i'm hoping he can shock the world.


----------



## Myers

Even if he took him down, I don't think he is going to have an easy time submitting Silva. I think Silva is just to big for Maia to be taken down and controlled. Silva will go in there with a 6" reach advantage, if you add that with the fact that Maia is lacking on the feet and will only have two months to train for his hardest opponent, it's not going to be a good night for Maia. That being said, if Maia wins, it will be epic and his stock in the UFC will rise tenfold.


----------



## -Mystery-

I see Maia/Silva ending the same way Maia/Nate did.


----------



## Blasko

Maia better pull out a flying heel hook if he wants to stand a chance.


----------



## SteveMania

The two selling points for me that make this fight remotely interesting are Anderson's takedown defense, which could be considered a hole, and Maia's sick black belt coming into play. We've seen Anderson taken down by guys you'd least expect and he's been vulnerable in the past to inferior grapplers, nevermind on Maia's BB level.

I haven't seen Maia employ any dynamic double legs or anything, but he does have underrated takedowns from the clinch and managed to lateral drop an Olympic caliber wrestler like Chael Sonnen, which is nothing to sneeze at. In a five round fight it's hard to imagine Maia consistently finding success without having his synapses scrambled, which is why I favor Anderson's sense of range, timing and speed to offset the takedown defense. I'm not entirely sold on Maia's chin either and standing they're obviously worlds apart.


----------



## AAR

Maia will get owned, is maia can get knocked out in first round to nate then against anderson he stands about as much chance as forrest.

on another note Shogun vs Machida Rematch? outcome? (Don't answer if been mentioned)


----------



## wwevilman

Man, all the forums I've went to have little to no faith in Maia.

Personally, I like this match-up better than Vitor simply because Vitor's strengths play right into Anderson's, hopefully Maia learned his lesson from the Marquardt fight and doesn't try to stand with Silva.


----------



## Myers

Unfortuantely every fight starts standing up, so Maia is even more at a disadvantage then Vitor was. I have more faith in Hardy upsetting GSP, and Hardy doesn't have a prayer either.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Myers said:


> Unfortuantely every fight starts standing up, so Maia is even more at a disadvantage then Vitor was. I have more faith in Hardy upsetting GSP, and Hardy doesn't have a prayer either.


Agreed. Maia is out of his depth at least Belfort has knockout power AND is hugely experienced in big fights. Although a Maia win would be good for the division i cant see it.


----------



## SteveMania

Anderson/Belfort would have likely been more exciting/had a better finish, outside of that Maia is a whole different breed of challenger and one that I believe is far more compelling than Vitor on the whole.

While I'd say Maia is a few notches lower than Vitor in terms of boxing fundamentals, punching power (even though Anderson has one of the best chins in MMA, bar none) and speed, he's a helluva superior on the mat, hasn't shown a susceptibility to crumble when the going gets tough and among other things has good clinch takedowns.


----------



## Myers

I totally forgot that this saturday is UFC 110. I am quite confident Cain will win his fight with Nog, but I will be pulling for Nog to get the submission.

Does anyone know how the live show will be? Are they doing it on Sunday in AU and airing it at the normal 7pm/10pm times here in the states? Having an 18 hour difference is weird, it's like the Aussies are currently living in the future.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yep.

it'll be on during it's normal time in the U.S. Live at 10ET / 9CT pm.

So, it'll be on during the afternoon in Aussie-land.


----------



## peers

Countdown is up on ufc.com... I like Bisping, and was glad he beat Denis Kang, but his manager or whoever that guy is at wolfslair that said '[Wanderlei] says the same shit every time' is a gigantic douche-royale. Up until that downs looking tool opened his mouth I was rooting for Bisping... Now I hope Wandy knocks them both out.

And let's go Nog!


----------



## seancarleton77

Let's go Nog and Wandi!


----------



## SteveMania

It'd be awesome if there was a clean sweep from the Pride guys this weekend. Don't see it happening though.

I have a hard time believing Nog gets the job done. Cain is younger, stronger, faster, is a great combination puncher for a guy with only four years of training, alternates to the head and body better than almost any HW with his amount of experience, has a good chin, great cardio, is a better wrestler by galaxies, is always looking to pass and has a good top game. The only way I see Nog taking it is if he managed to lock on something in the midst of a transition or sweep. Otherwise I don't see Nog tapping Cain from his back.

Wand/Bisping will be decided on whether or not Wand can keep Bisping at the end of his punches. I'm not anymore sold on Wand as an elite level fighter nowadays than I am of Bisping successfully pecking away on the outside for three rounds without getting clobbered. It's a pick 'em that will be decided on whether or not Wand can connect frequently and get Bisping's timing down, or if Bisping can bank on his footwork to bail him out of situations when Wand looks to cut him off.

As for Mirko/Rothwell, who knows. Say what you will of Rothwell, but he's a tough, durable HW that while brushing against mediocrity, is capable of beating the Mirko of today. Assuming Rothwell is the faster man of the two (which is hard to believe) I think he works Mirko routinely.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

peers said:


> Countdown is up on ufc.com... I like Bisping, and was glad he beat Denis Kang, but his manager or whoever that guy is at wolfslair that said '[Wanderlei] says the same shit every time' is a gigantic douche-royale. Up until that downs looking tool opened his mouth I was rooting for Bisping... Now I hope Wandy knocks them both out.
> 
> And let's go Nog!


He's the idiot who said if Mir stands up with Kongo he'd get knocked out HAHAAH!


----------



## Snave

I'm routing for Nogueira. I think his experience and awesome ground game will overwhelm Valesquez who will be looking for the big KO finish. 

Wanderlei is going to ruin Bisping though. Could even see a rival to the Hendo KO.


----------



## twodogs

Snave said:


> I'm routing for Nogueira. I think his experience and awesome ground game will overwhelm Valesquez who will be looking for the big KO finish.
> 
> Wanderlei is going to ruin Bisping though. Could even see a rival to the Hendo KO.


No way is he looking for a big KO finish, he's going to try and use his wrestling and ground and pound like in every other fight! Nog's best chance is to keep it standing! I think Bisping is going to surprise everybody and KO Wanderlei.


----------



## twodogs

SteveMania said:


> Anderson/Belfort would have likely been more exciting/had a better finish, outside of that Maia is a whole different breed of challenger and one that I believe is far more compelling than Vitor on the whole.
> 
> While I'd say Maia is a few notches lower than Vitor in terms of boxing fundamentals, punching power (even though Anderson has one of the best chins in MMA, bar none) and speed, he's a helluva superior on the mat, hasn't shown a susceptibility to crumble when the going gets tough and among other things has good clinch takedowns.


Pretty sure Anderson has only ever lost to submission which makes this an exciting fight, just don't know how he's going to get the fight to the ground! Can't see anything except Maia getting picked apart.


----------



## Liam Miller

i'm pissed that Rumble is out of he's fight with Howard, was looking forward to that.

Actually more excited for 110 than i thought i would be all 5 main cards could and should be good to great fights, Goran and Lytle on the under card. intrested to see how goran does after such a lengthy lay off.

Anyone seen the videos of Cotto sparring with Torres and Kurt, is he transitioning to MMA?


----------



## WillTheBloody

UFC 110 Press Conference Live now.

Bisping says he respects Silva as a fighter, but not as a person after some of Wanderlei's comments. Wandy then said that fighting in Sydney was an honor, and that all the talk was over...also, he's gonna kick Michael's ass. His words.

*EDIT*: 

- They're going back and forth now. Bisping is griping about the blogs. Wandy couldn't answer why he hated Bisping, just that everyone he knows hates Mike. Michael says he, "doesn't give a fuck".

- Dana says that he doesn't have much desire to do 60,000+ venues despite demands. He feels it'd "kill the UFC atmosphere" and doesn't want a fight to be "two ants fighting on a matchbox" from the cheap seats. Says he doesn't like the idea of doing outdoor events and is only doing Abu Dhabi outdoors because it never rains, though he and Lorenzo joked that, "it'll probably show".

- White believes MMA will eventually overtake the NFL in popularity because football is not as internationally relatable as "two guys fighting". Reiterates that he believes MMA will be the biggest sport in the world. Disses championship rings for some reason, putting over belts.

- Lastly, some big names give support to "The Axe Murderer":


----------



## Blasko

I'm loving the hate for Bisping vs. Wand. Good way to sell a fight.


----------



## Myers

twodogs said:


> Pretty sure Anderson has only ever lost to submission which makes this an exciting fight, just don't know how he's going to get the fight to the ground! Can't see anything except Maia getting picked apart.


Silva has also lost by DQ and by Decision.

Wand/Bisping is shaping up to be an intense fight. I just watched countdown and they did a really good job hyping the main events.


----------



## SteveMania

twodogs said:


> Can't see anything except Maia getting picked apart.



I expect the same just because Anderson's timing and sense of range are second to none in MMA. The thing with Anderson though is that he doesn't resemble the 'complete fighter' axiom that guys like Fedor, GSP and BJ have attained, at least not in my book. I think his takedown defense can be considered a hole because let's face it, he's been taken down plenty of times by guys that aren't notorious for their takedown ability.

Maia shouldn't be spoken in the same breath as Hendo for his wrestling acumen or any other world-class wrestler, because he isn't close to that level. Although something that does go for Maia is that he has serviceable takedowns from the clinch and mark my words, he can take Anderson down if given the right opportunity. Assuming he can achieve that, I wouldn't be shitting bricks if he tapped Anderson moments later. Not counting on it though.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> i'm pissed that Rumble is out of he's fight with Howard, was looking forward to that.
> 
> Actually more excited for 110 than i thought i would be all 5 main cards could and should be good to great fights, Goran and Lytle on the under card. intrested to see how goran does after such a lengthy lay off.
> 
> Anyone seen the videos of Cotto sparring with Torres and Kurt, is he transitioning to MMA?


Kurt Angle


----------



## Liam Miller

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Kurt Angle


Kurt Pellegrino


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> Kurt Pellegrino


OH Batman lol!

BTW just seen the press confrence.

I so hope Bisping goes out there and takes some respect.

WAR BISPING!!!


P.S who am I sig betting against for the Bonnar/Krystoff fight again?

McQueen was it you?


----------



## S-Mac

Love Bispings i dont give a fuck response now its his time to KO Silva and get towards the title belt


----------



## T3H~L3X

Never was and don't see myself becoming a big fan of Bisping but I'll give him his due he's decent but not yet evolved into anything elite. With that said I think Wandy has to ht him hard fast and flush or this one's pretty much elementary. I'd love to see Wandy take it though and work towards an eventual mauling by Anderson. The build up alone with whats already been said back and forth would be great.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

T3H~L3X said:


> Never was and don't see myself becoming a big fan of Bisping but I'll give him his due he's decent but not yet evolved into anything elite. With that said I think Wandy has to ht him hard fast and flush or this one's pretty much elementary. I'd love to see Wandy take it though and work towards an eventual mauling by Anderson. The build up alone with whats already been said back and forth would be great.


The thing that got me was after 105.

He was there in the middle of the octagon all teary eyed and said something along the lines of 

"I know I'm not there yet guys, but I'm really trying"

I can't help but respect that kind of the determination. Bisping seems to be on a mission since the Hendo fight, one for respect.

Hendo KOing him could have been the best thing ever for Bisping. 

WAR BISPING C'MON LAD!!!!


----------



## seancarleton77

I like Bisping but I want Wanderlei to make a comeback, he's a lovable guy that Silva. Sorry sunshine but The Axe Murderer is going to have to fuck you up, Michael!


----------



## Snave

Bisping/Silva is going to be amazing. That conference has got me well hyped for it! 

Bisping really needs a big win. His record is pretty impressive but that Hendo KO was just obscene! Then although he beat Kang it wasn't that big BANG finish that I think he and everyone else wanted to see. Would be great to see him proper ruin Silva and get himself back on track but I really don't see it happening.

I'm putting all of my good British money on the Outlaw at 111!!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Snave said:


> Bisping/Silva is going to be amazing. That conference has got me well hyped for it!
> 
> Bisping really needs a big win. His record is pretty impressive but that Hendo KO was just obscene! Then although he beat Kang it wasn't that big BANG finish that I think he and everyone else wanted to see. Would be great to see him proper ruin Silva and get himself back on track but I really don't see it happening.
> 
> I'm putting all of my good British money on the Outlaw at 111!!


Much more than a big bang finish mate. He consistantly pulled guard on a BJJ blackbelt and then when the tables were turned he ate him for breakfast with GnP.

But yes it'd be immense to se him ruin Wandy  I think it's gonna be close though.

WAR BISPING shut theese haters up plz mike. Everyone banging on about Nog and Wandy. This isn't pride people.

WAR CAIN, WAR BISPING! 

Raaaawr!!!


----------



## Snave

I'm not saying he wasn't good against Kang but I don't know, it wasn't that big 'I'M BACK!' fight I thought it was going to be.

If Bisping could really pull out a HUGE win it would be great for British MMA. With a possible first British beltholder next month and Paul Daley steam rolling everyone in his path, this could really be an awesome year.

I was having a quick nose around at putting on some bets for the Nog/Velasquez fight but the odds for either of them aren't great. Does anyone here bet on fights? Any particular bookies that are good for it?


----------



## seancarleton77

Hardy and Bisping are a tad overrated, Daley is the real deal though, until he faces a fellow boxer with a good ground game, then he's screwed!


----------



## Myers

Like someone mentioned before, I am going for a pride sweep this weekend. I think Wand will win his fight but I am not so sure for Nog, and I am not a fan of Rothwell so I am looking for a head kick from Cro Cop.


----------



## twodogs

Thought I would share a few clips from some films me and my friends made a few years ago. Their basically a no budget comedy based on the UFC and Ultimate Fighter. I posted them elsewhere on this site but thought people on this thread might appreciate them more. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0kbqgffhr4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjnum6tTRDU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bBv0Ats6fg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xea1EKOKJtU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2on8TVGqHk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPzBnKq5mL0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIn9lVmU9zk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cow3VUOKHJo


----------



## twodogs

Myers said:


> Silva has also lost by DQ and by Decision.
> 
> Wand/Bisping is shaping up to be an intense fight. I just watched countdown and they did a really good job hyping the main events.


Sorry meant only been finished by Submission. Interestingly his decision loss was his first professional fight 10 years ago! Only lost 3 fights since, 2 submissions and one DQ for an illegal kick! The guys amazing! If anyone hasn't seen his loss to Ryo Chonan by Flying Scissor Heel Hook its a must watch.


----------



## SteveMania

Chrisp_Morg said:


> But yes it'd be immense to se him ruin Wandy  I think it's gonna be close though.



I'm a huge Wand fan, but I subscribe to the same notion that the fight is almost a pick 'em. Mainly for these reasons:

1) This is Wand's first official cut to 185 and as history has shown us, the first cut can be the most taxing.

2) Wand's reflexes, speed and timing have all diminished considerably. A big part of his style is explosive power and incredible reflexes, two things that aren't the same anymore. Neither is his chin, which was never made of iron to begin with.

3) Cardio could be an issue for Wand, because once again, this is his first cut.

4) I don't think Bisping has great footwork, in fact it's average at best, but he does have an advantage fighting a points game inside a cage over a ring where Wand can cut guys off much more effectively.

5) Lastly, Bisping hasn't shown the one punch KO pop that so many of his apologists seem to think he has. So I doubt he hurts Wand with anything, while the inverse doesn't hold true. Wand can still throw down and Bisping's chin isn't exactly tried and true for a guy with his ring experience.


With that said, I'm going with Wand here. I'm pretty sure that even a shopworn Wand still measures up well against a guy like Bisping, who doesn't have that big a speed advantage and will need to rely heavily on inconsistent footwork to walk away a winner.


----------



## Myers

Rothwell has become ill, so anthony perosh will be his replacement for this weekend. Super can Elvis Sinosec hurt his shoulder so his fight was canceled altogether.


----------



## Blasko

CroCop usually wins against guys who have hours to train. 

Yay?


----------



## S-Mac

Gutting was interested to see how Rothwell would do against Crocop even though he looked terrible agaianst Cain.


----------



## McQueen

Chrisp_Morg said:


> OH Batman lol!
> 
> BTW just seen the press confrence.
> 
> I so hope Bisping goes out there and takes some respect.
> 
> WAR BISPING!!!
> 
> 
> P.S who am I sig betting against for the Bonnar/Krystoff fight again?
> 
> McQueen was it you?


Yeah, we made that bet months ago. Bonner lol.

Hoping for a PRIDE sweep, could see Cain winning though.


----------



## brian8448

Best UFC card in a while tomorrow, if the odds are +500 or more I have to bet against Cro Cop even if I haven't seen the guy he's facing before. 

I read Nogueira has staph infection again, does anybody know if that's true? I would've picked him based on experience and the Couture fight but this would change things.


----------



## Blasko

Sherdog nor Meltzer have yet to report. Most likely false.


----------



## twodogs

brian8448 said:


> Best UFC card in a while tomorrow, if the odds are +500 or more I have to bet against Cro Cop even if I haven't seen the guy he's facing before.
> 
> I read Nogueira has staph infection again, does anybody know if that's true? I would've picked him based on experience and the Couture fight but this would change things.


From Dana Whites Twitter

"This is going to be a SICK fight. Nog is in great shape and velasquez is a machine!!!!"


----------



## WillTheBloody

brian8448 said:


> I read Nogueira has staph infection again, does anybody know if that's true?


You probably read some old news about UFC 108. Nogueira/Velasquez was put off until this event because of Nogueira's staph infection. From all reports, Big Nog is ready to go for UFC 110.


----------



## darioko6

Cro Cop is gonna own the Rothwell


----------



## S-Mac

Rothwell is off the card now CroCop is facing someone else


----------



## T.B.

SM™ said:


> Rothwell is off the card now CroCop is facing someone else


Anthony Perosh.


----------



## S-Mac

Thanks completly forgot the guys name well if CroCop loses this one i can see him being cut from the UFC once and for all.


----------



## Snave

Have they replaced the Aussie fight (Sinosic v Haseman)fight yet? Or are they just scrapping it completely?

I wonder if Jardine is getting a little nervous as the time draws in. Only 2 wins out of his last 4 fights and even they were only split decisions. After a couple of fights going all the way and from reading a few interviews around the net, it seems Bader wants to step it up a notch.

I don't know if Jardine's experience alone will get him through the fight, I'm hoping he realises his record his going downhill and he comes out screaming. Could be a great fight!


----------



## Evidense

What are your guys thoughts on Wand vs Bisping? Wand is my favorite fighter and no matter how many times he loses it'll never change what I think about him. But I'm pretty sure Bisping will win this via UD. 

Please tell me I'm wrong please


----------



## T-C

I'm pretty much in your boat. I'm a massive Wandy fan, but I think Bisping will win if he keeps punching straight and doesn't do anything stupid.


----------



## SteveMania

Snave said:


> Have they replaced the Aussie fight (Sinosic v Haseman)fight yet? Or are they just scrapping it completely?
> 
> I wonder if Jardine is getting a little nervous as the time draws in. Only 2 wins out of his last 4 fights and even they were only split decisions. After a couple of fights going all the way and from reading a few interviews around the net, it seems Bader wants to step it up a notch.
> 
> I don't know if Jardine's experience alone will get him through the fight, I'm hoping he realises his record his going downhill and he comes out screaming. Could be a great fight!



They scrapped the fight completely, not that it hurts the card or anything.

I've got Bader over Jardine FWIW, even though I think Jardine should be a live dog if the fight escapes the first round. Bader will start off strong like he always does, then he'll slow down as the fight progresses. That's his MO. Say what you will of Jardine, but he can pull out fights late like he did against Vera by having superior conditioning - or cardio at all.

Bader has power and Jardine happens to be tragically fragile-jawed fighter that'll never string wins together unless he's fighting on Wild Bill's Fight Night against bottom feeders.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm really excited to see Goran Reljic's return. He fought at UFc84, and won vs Gouveia. He looked good in that fight.

Then some major injuries have derailed him...but he's back now. Only problem, he's going up against a wrestler who is going to put him on his back for the duration of the match. Goran has great kicks, but I'm afraid he won't be able to unleash them.

Good card. Cannot wait.


----------



## Sal_Monella

My gut is telling me Cain is going to be all over Big Nog with a dominating victory. I'll predict that Cain finally gets the ref stoppage in the 3rd. 

I'll take Bisping over Wand by UD. I dont think he'll do anything stupid.

This is a really solid card, looking forward to it.


----------



## peers

I think Cain has pillows for fists and there's no way he stops Nog. I think it's entirely possible he gets a decision though, but not without some scary moments/submission attempts from Nog. Tough fight to call. 

I might stay up to watch this card after the Wandy/Bisping trash talk. I wish England got these kinds of cards. I'm quite excited.


----------



## S-Mac

Hopefully Bisping will not go wild in there and if he doesnt he should win and i actually have Nog winning atm i think he just too much experience to lose.


----------



## SteveMania

peers said:


> I think Cain has pillows for fists and there's no way he stops Nog.



Cain's 'pillowfistedness' is blown way out of proportion.

People love to claim that the refs had so much to do with the Stojnic and Rothwell stoppages but both guys weren't merely taking lots of pitter-patter punches, ala Forrest Griffin's opponents, but were bleeding and reeling from shots and had been visibly rocked multiple times. Velasquez obviously doesn't have one-shot kill power like Lesnar and Carwin but he's also not a completely ineffective volume puncher like Griffin, either.


----------



## S-Mac

I think people complain about the Rothwell stoppage because those shots Rothwell was taking werent even the hardest Cain had been punching him if the ref had stopped it abit earlier after one of the big shots that Cain landed i doubt many people would be complaining.


----------



## Rated R™

:lmao Bisping owns. 

"He doesn't know what I've learned in Japan" - Silva
"What did you learn in Japan?, Japanese?" - Bisping

:lmao Bisping should unfortunately be looking to lose, but I hope he wins this bout!


----------



## SteveMania

Rothwell came out of that fight looking like his entire family fought in a war that only he survived. I agree that the stoppage itself was a little shoddy seeing as Rothwell made it back up to his feet, but nothing was going to change despite Big Ben's claims. He was battered, gassed completely and rocked on multiple occasions.

I'm far from a Mazzagatti apologist, but he did Rothwell a favor that night.


----------



## Myers

The fight I want to see at HW is Cain/Cigaro, I say make it happen if Cain gets past Nog tonight. I would prefer to see Cain get one victory after this one before he gets the title shot. 

I am also intrigued by the Sotiropoulos/Stevenson fight tonight, this would be a huge victory for George if hr can get past Joe's solid wrestling. If joe doesn't get the guillotine, it will probably be another win by grinding out a decision.


----------



## twodogs

http://bit.ly/adJJcS


----------



## Blasko

Can any one get a stream going? Can't find shit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

GEEZ what a cut!


----------



## Blasko

Someone PLEASE tell me what happened in CroCop's fight?

Did he look good? What was the end?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Someone PLEASE tell me what happened in CroCop's fight?
> 
> Did he look good? What was the end?


An elbow, with a deep cut. Perosh was asked if he wanted to continue, said yes. But doctor stopped it after second round anyways. Cro-Cop looked good I guess, it was pretty much all him.


----------



## Evidense

CroCop looked good yes. But it was against a guy who only went for take downs and deserved to stay on the undercard. I'm happy he won because he gets to fight again but next fight is when we can truly say where he's at right now in his career.

War Keith!!!! But Bader will probably win in first via KO from a huge burst in the start. But if Keith can withstand I believe Keith will win. I just don't think he will


----------



## limerence

Stream, anyone? PM if you must. Much appreciated.


----------



## Haza

Same, please


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jardine/Bader has been a dull first two rounds thus far.


----------



## Blasko

Bader still needs work.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09

limerence said:


> Stream, anyone? PM if you must. Much appreciated.


this.


----------



## Rajah

Rockhead said:


> An elbow, with a deep cut. Perosh was asked if he wanted to continue, said yes. But doctor stopped it after second round anyways. Cro-Cop looked good I guess, it was pretty much all him.


That cut was massive! 

Before each fight there a guy who rubs something from his hand onto the face of each fighter. What is it and why? 

We only get highlights each week here, never full shows on free-to-air TV.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Rajah said:


> That cut was massive!
> 
> Before each fight there a guy who rubs something from his hand onto the face of each fighter. What is it and why?
> 
> We only get highlights each week here, never full shows on free-to-air TV.


I believe its vaseline. It helps prevent cuts, but of course not cut proof.


----------



## Blasko

Rajah said:


> That cut was massive!
> 
> Before each fight there a guy who rubs something from his hand onto the face of each fighter. What is it and why?
> 
> We only get highlights each week here, never full shows on free-to-air TV.


 It's Vaseline to soften and most skin. Reduces cuts.


----------



## Rajah

Cheers guys. 

Whoo! Go George!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sotiropoulos was immense in that fight, and he deserved it. Crowd was nuts!


----------



## Blasko

George just TOTALLY outclassed Stevenson in every way.

MOTN so far. Crowd is going ape shit.


----------



## Evanescent

Yeah George! Great stuff


----------



## Blasko

AAAAAAND IT'S TIME FOR HAAAAAAAAATE.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I would mark for an end like Henderson/Bisping


----------



## Blasko

Very happy that Wand won. 

Very touching, tbh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Time for Nog/Velasquez!


----------



## T.B.

Unanimous Decision? I don't think so.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Holy cow! Nog got killed!


----------



## Blasko

Nog...


----------



## Sal_Monella

Sal_Monella said:


> My gut is telling me Cain is going to be all over Big Nog with a dominating victory. I'll predict that Cain finally gets the ref stoppage in the 3rd.
> 
> I'll take Bisping over Wand by UD. I dont think he'll do anything stupid.
> 
> This is a really solid card, looking forward to it.


Missed on the Bisping decision but i had a real feeling Cain was going to kill Nog. I think way too many people bought into the Couture victory...I wasnt one of them.


----------



## Sal_Monella

peers said:


> I think Cain has pillows for fists and there's no way he stops Nog. I think it's entirely possible he gets a decision though, but not without some scary moments/submission attempts from Nog. Tough fight to call.
> 
> I might stay up to watch this card after the Wandy/Bisping trash talk. I wish England got these kinds of cards. I'm quite excited.


You sure about those pillow fists?


----------



## T.B.

Cain is a BEAST.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Pick your sig Mr McQueen.

I can't believe they stopped that fight...


----------



## Phenom

Having the UFC in Australia was awesome


----------



## SteveMania

I'd be surprised if anyone gave Brock a tougher fight than Cain.

Not only is Cain great at stringing combinations together and alternating between the head and body, he has a great work ethic, good cardio, excellent wrestling fundamentals and despite the contrary, has a durable chin. It'd be a great fight and I'd love to see it.





Rockhead said:


> An elbow, with a deep cut. Perosh was asked if he wanted to continue, said yes. But doctor stopped it after second round anyways. Cro-Cop looked good I guess, it was pretty much all him.



There's no doubt Mirko is faded, beating up a C level washout like Anthony Perosh doesn't change that.


----------



## Blasko

No one one should knock on Nog for losing tonight. 

Cain was just on FIRE. Only one who would have stood a chance would be Brock himself or maybe Mir.


----------



## S-Mac

Cain looked great tonight everything he did worked perfectly for him he must be in the picture for the belt now after Mir/Carwin gets their shot.


----------



## SteveMania

Hajime No Blasko said:


> No one one should knock on Nog for losing tonight.
> 
> Cain was just on FIRE. Only one who would have stood a chance would be Brock himself or maybe Mir.



He did, but there's still one caveat that people will neglect: Nog is shot.

It's not the fact that he lost, it's how he's losing. Repeated head trauma will ruin any man and Nog has endured far too much punishment over the course of his career to continue fighting. You see this in boxing all the time. Once guys drop a few by brutal KO, they seem to become more and more susceptible to it. Nog has been through some of the most grueling wars the sport has seen, he needs to think long and hard if he should continue.

And not only that, but Nog's vision has been impaired ever since he had eye problems back in '07. It's obvious he can't slip punches the same because he can't see them coming from way out and it's obvious his reaction time is shot completely. Cain looked excellent, as was expected, but it was against the Nog of now. Among everything mentioned, Nog should seriously consider giving it up before he endangers his future.


----------



## WillTheBloody

SteveMania said:


> Nog is shot.
> 
> It's not the fact that he lost, it's how he's losing. Repeated head trauma will ruin any man and Nog has endured far too much punishment over the course of his career to continue fighting. You see this in boxing all the time. Once guys drop a few by brutal KO, they seem to become more and more susceptible to it. Nog has been through some of the most grueling wars the sport has seen, he needs to think long and hard if he should continue.
> 
> And not only that, but Nog's vision has been impaired ever since he had eye problems back in '07. It's obvious he can't slip punches the same because he can't see them coming from way out and it's obvious his reaction time is shot completely. Cain looked excellent, as was expected, but it was against the Nog of now. Among everything mentioned, Nog should seriously consider giving it up before he endangers his future.


Well...I suppose suggesting Noguiera vs. Cro Cop II would make me look like an insensitive jackhole then, eh? As a fan, I'd love to see those two go at it. As someone who doesn't get off on watching past-their-prime legends die slowly with every punch...Nog should call it a career soon.


----------



## Rajah

SteveMania said:


> There's no doubt Mirko is faded, beating up a C level washout like Anthony Perosh doesn't change that.


They were saying Kirok's original opponent, no idea who that was, pulled out and Perosh offered to take his place. He'd be regretting that now.
That was the first full UFC I've seen. We get an hour once a week of highlights that are very old, up to 12 months. I hope they show more up-to-date matches after the success of today. 
I don't know anything about Nogueira as a fighter but he sure got his ass kicked today. This Velasquez guy is awesome. I may have to check the media section more often for recent matches.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> He did, but there's still one caveat that people will neglect: Nog is shot.
> 
> It's not the fact that he lost, it's how he's losing. Repeated head trauma will ruin any man and Nog has endured far too much punishment over the course of his career to continue fighting. You see this in boxing all the time. Once guys drop a few by brutal KO, they seem to become more and more susceptible to it. Nog has been through some of the most grueling wars the sport has seen, he needs to think long and hard if he should continue.
> 
> And not only that, but* Nog's vision has been impaired ever since he had eye problems back in '07. It's obvious he can't slip punches the same because he can't see them coming from way out and it's obvious his reaction time is shot completely.* Cain looked excellent, as was expected, but it was against the Nog of now. Among everything mentioned, Nog should seriously consider giving it up before he endangers his future.


Like in Rocky 

Oh yeah btw, anyone else feel that this loss goes to show Mir would have smashed him any way?

Perhaps if Mir can't get past Carwin, or Brock we can see a re-match and Mir can destroy a "healthy" Nog.


----------



## T-C

I don't want to see Nog fight again. Last night was just sad. To see a complete legend get picked off was just hard to look at.

Cain was impressive though, and did what he had to. I do think he takes Mir and Carwin, unless Carwin lands one of those bricks out of nowhere. He will keep improving as well and is probably Brock's biggest threat. 

Wandy winning was a joy anyway.


----------



## McQueen

Morg i'm nice enough to leave your sig alone. Being a Bonner fan is punishment enough. Plus i'm still giddy Bisping lost and now all you brits can cry about that for a few weeks.

Holy crap at that punch that ended Cain/Nog. Cain is a freaking beast, can't wait to see him match up with lesnar.

George Sotiropoulous (or however the hell you spell it) impressed the hell out of me. He owned Joe Daddy.


----------



## peers

peers said:


> I think Cain has pillows for fists and there's no way he stops Nog.


Alright, I'll eat crow. I don't even care. Seeing Cain look so good has made my excitement eclipse anything else. I wonder if Nog was healthy...

Wandy/Bisping was nice. Glad Wandy won... Haven't seen the rest of the card apart from those 2 fights.


----------



## Ronsterno1

really wanted Bisping to win, hes got to get more aggresive. Also disapointed about the bonnar fight hopefully they will have a rematch.


----------



## Haza

For those who sent me the links thanks, Velasquez is the fucking man i don't care what anyone says. Bisping seriously dissapointed me last night, he never seemed to go for the fight, and backed off far too much. If he wants to win he has to believe that he can more. Silva was never, ever going to lose that fight, what he did in the last 10 seconds could have happened at any time during the fight and frankly it shouldnt have gone to a decision. The only positive to take is that Bisping didnt tap at the end of two, that was in fucking tight and for him to last what i counted 10 seconds was pretty impressive.


----------



## McQueen

Bisping isn't a bad fighter but i'm not convinced hes the top level guy that Dana wants the British MMA fans to think he is because he draws. I'm glad everytime he loses because i'm sick of all his British dickriding fans he has.

Oh and it was good to see Lytle win for a change. I like that guy, twas a sick kneebar.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I was impressed with his wrestling for a brit!!



McQueen said:


> Morg i'm nice enough to leave your sig alone*. Being a Bonner fan is punishment enough.* Plus i'm still giddy Bisping lost and now all you brits can cry about that for a few weeks.
> 
> Holy crap at that punch that ended Cain/Nog. Cain is a freaking beast, can't wait to see him match up with lesnar.
> 
> George Sotiropoulous (or however the hell you spell it) impressed the hell out of me. He owned Joe Daddy.


Why must he play with my heart thias way 

lol thanks dude, did you see the fight btw? It was ballz to the wall!


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I caught the Bonner/Soz fight after the show. Bonner was bleeding like a stuck pig. Shame the fight was stopped. Or were you talking about Wand/Bisping?

I will give credit to Bisping for having pretty good wrestling game for a Brit. I'm not blind to the guys talents, I just don't think hes anything special.


----------



## Haza

McQueen said:


> Yeah I caught the Bonner/Soz fight after the show. Bonner was bleeding like a stuck pig. Shame the fight was stopped. Or were you talking about Wand/Bisping?
> 
> I will give credit to Bisping for having pretty good wrestling game for a Brit. I'm not blind to the guys talents, *I just don't think hes anything special.*


You're right, although i think he could be if he was trained right. The way he went into yesterday's fight was horrible, he never caused Silva any real problems, and against a guy like that if you don't ask questions you'll get beaten, and he was. He seemed untidy every time Silva went in with a punch and actually looked better in the first round when he was on the ground which surprised me. He needed to do more yesterday, much more.


----------



## peers

Ok I finally found a site with good quality megavideo & divx links of the show (it's tvcram.com if anyone is interested).

Just saw George vs. Joe Daddy. Goddamn! What a great fight. Awesome ground action and a really loud crowd. Being half Australian, I was so so proud of both George and that crowd. They really added to the feel of the fight. I'm officially a George Sotiropo-something fan. I might even learn how to spell his last name.

Gonna watch Bonnar/Ksos next. I heard Bonnar was winning it up until the cut.


----------



## McQueen

I'd need to resee it but I don't really remember Bonner having much of an upper hand in that fight but Soz wasn't exactly close to putting him away either. Then again I had a few drinks in me at that point so my memory is a little fuzzy.


----------



## Blasko

George __________ is most likely going to be BJ's last fight before he 'cleans out' the LW division.


----------



## -Mystery-

Time for my man Bader to get some real competition. Thiago/Bader seems like the logical next step.


----------



## T-C

Bader will get no respect from me until he changes his nickname to "Master".


----------



## peers

Seems I was misinformed, it looked like Ksos would've won that fight. Bonnar is a slow starter, but it was a fun fight. Infact, apart from the 2 opening snoozers, everything afterward was real entertaining. Can't wait for the March/April blitzkrieg of UFC, so many great fights coming up.

I think Sotiropoulos (see? I'm a fan now) will have to fight Gray Maynard for the next #1 contender spot. That is, if they want to get the obvious contenders out the way so BJ can move up. If not, BJ could have to fight 2/3 times to reasonably clean out the division. 

Jardine looked really really angry after the fight. Bader seemed a little nervous to go shake his hand afterward. I guess Jardine thinks he might get cut. I'd doubt it. He's a name, and a good gatekeeper, and I doubt they'd want Strikeforce getting any 'names'.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

McQueen said:


> Yeah I caught the Bonner/Soz fight after the show. Bonner was bleeding like a stuck pig. Shame the fight was stopped. Or were you talking about Wand/Bisping?
> 
> I will give credit to Bisping for having pretty good wrestling game for a Brit. I'm not blind to the guys talents, I just don't think hes anything special.


Both were good fights, I had Bonnar winning on Takedowns and landing more shots, but I do havea bias opinion so I wouldn't be surprised if he was loosing. I'd like to see the fight metrix is is? for both fights just for the stats.


----------



## Myers

I think Soz was winning the fight, he opened him up badly and was landing the better shots. It could have been FOTN if it didn't get stopped early, there is talks that they will have a rematch. The stevenson fight was great too, I was surprised with George and his ability to out wrestle a guy like Joe.

Bisping overall put on a bad performance in my opinion, he couldn't get past a Wand that is a fraction of his former self.

I am curious to see how many more chances Jardine will get, I don't know how many more excuses Rashad Evens can make for him.

Let the UFC 111 hype begin.


----------



## SteveMania

There's always a place for guys like Jardine on their roster, mainly because the possibility to pull off upsets like he did against Chuck and Griffin will always be there. He'll be cutting his teeth on the undercard though, until he strings a few together.


----------



## Myers

^^^ Yeah I suppose you're right, he can always just be a gatekeeper. Bonnar is a similar guy who in my opinion has never improved in any way but still continues to get fights. It helps that for the most part he puts on exciting fights, but I don't think him being in that fight with Griffin should get him unlimited fights in the UFC.


----------



## Blasko

White said that Griffin/Bonnar/Wand are NEVER gonna get booted from the UFC because of how much they helped the company/sport grow.

Understandable.


----------



## SAVE_US_SQUIN.222

After watching UFC110 and even as a Brit I think Mike Bisping needs to go back to basics as he is starting to lose his way in the octagon


----------



## AAR

mega props for cain, future champ for sure! I really disliked Bisping before the fight and now he's just got even further down in my estimation, Wandi owned him


----------



## Mikey Damage

T-C said:


> Bader will get no respect from me until he changes his nickname to "Master".



this is worth quoting. :lmao


----------



## Simmo™

Wow, Mir saying he wants Lesnar dead, nice of him?


----------



## Liam Miller

Simmo™;8085446 said:


> Wow, Mir saying he wants Lesnar dead, nice of him?


Double post my bad


----------



## Liam Miller

Simmo™;8085446 said:


> Wow, Mir saying he wants Lesnar dead, nice of him?



Yeah i read that somewere, saying he wants Lesnar to die of octagon related injuries, he is probably just building up their rivalry and whatever well i hope he is, i'm not a fan of Mir but i don't think he is that type of person, yes he is a shit talking talker and over rated imo.

But if he is been serious then he is a peice of shit and Lesnar will smash him again or Carwin will.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah i read that somewere, saying he wants Lesnar to die of octagon related injuries, he is probably just building up their rivalry and whatever well i hope he is, i'm not a fan of Mir but i don't think he is that type of person, yes he is a shit talking talker and over rated imo.
> 
> But if he is been serious then he is a peice of shit and Lesnar will smash him again or Carwin will.



_*http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sp ... -ring.html

UFC star Frank Mir has unleashed a sickening rant about former WWE world champion Brock Lesnar — saying he wants to kill him.

Lesnar lost on his UFC debut to Mir, but later defeated the Vegas-born star to win the company's heavyweight world championship.

But ahead of talk about a third possible clash, Mir says he HATES Lesnar and wants him to DIE.

During a radio interview with former WCW commentator Mark Madden, he stormed: "I want to fight Brock Lesnar. I hate who he is as a person.

"I want to break his neck in the ring.

"I want him to be the first person that dies to Octagon-related injuries."
*_


LOL WAR MIR!!! :evil:


----------



## Myers

This would be great if it was a guarantee they would fight. If Mir doesn't get past Carwin then all of these threats were for nothing. Not to mention if Mir/Lesnar III happens it will have the same outcome of their second fight with Lesnar winning by Donkey Kong.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm gonna lol when Carwin takes out Mir then Mir kills himself because he can't fight Lesnar.


----------



## randy skalba

Imagine how fucked Mir is gonna be if he actually accidently kill's Brock in a choke hold or something lol..


----------



## Ronsterno1

randy skalba said:


> Imagine how fucked Mir is gonna be if he actually accidently kill's Brock in a choke hold or something lol..


Mir will get destroyed again, for both fights Mir had zero offence and only pulled the sub out on an inexperienced Brock. I they fight again you just know Brock will take him down and just control him like at UFC100, i cant for a second imagine Mir hanging in there with Brock, long layoff or not.

Also has anybody seen the news about EliteXC rising from the ashes?


----------



## S-Mac

Yep i did hear about that some companies just dont know when to give up and good luck to Mir even though most people know that the fight is going to go the same way as the second fight did.


----------



## T-C

The only way Brock would die from fighting MIr would be if he suffered from fatal fist damage from battering MIrs face.


----------



## T3H~L3X

> ~ Jason David Frank, the former Green and *********** Ranger, won his second consecutive fight in Arlington, Texas this past Friday when he TKO'd Chris Rose at 2:09 of the first round. This fight took place just 20 days since Frank's 1st MMA bout. The 2-0 fighter will be dropping down to Light Heavyweight for his next fight in May.


WAR Green Ranger~!... Machida's next challenger...


----------



## S-Mac

T-C said:


> The only way Brock would die from fighting MIr would be if he suffered from fatal fist damage from battering MIrs face.


Frank's the more likely to die in the ring against Brock, it would be great to see Carwin beat Mir though.


----------



## SteveMania

After hearing it, Mir's comments were taken out of context. 

What he said was in response to fighters giving typical comments like 'I'll fight whoever they give me', when they're really hiding their true emotions. Mir said no to the typical gander and went on about how he wants to fight Lesnar, hates him, wants to break his neck, kill him, etc., just to make a point about fighters withholding their true thoughts.

Obviously still inappropriate, because while most fighters probably have similar thoughts/emotions, you shouldn't verbalize it to anyone. Not nearly as bad as people are making it out to be though.


----------



## Blasko

Rumble Johnson is out due to an injury. 

SHOCKER.


Daniel Roberts is his replacement.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Ronsterno1 said:


> Mir will get destroyed again, for both fights Mir had zero offence and only pulled the sub out on an inexperienced Brock. I they fight again you just know Brock will take him down and just control him like at UFC100, i cant for a second imagine Mir hanging in there with Brock, long layoff or not.
> 
> Also has anybody seen the news about EliteXC rising from the ashes?


Wait what??

More MMA is good MMA for me.

I still miss Affliction


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

-Mystery- said:


> I'm gonna lol when Carwin takes out Mir then Mir kills himself because he can't fight Lesnar.


This is what I hope occurs.


----------



## CJ Punk

randy skalba said:


> Imagine how fucked Mir is gonna be if he actually accidently kill's Brock in a choke hold or something lol..


The only way he could even get Brock in a submission is if Steve Mazzagatti helps him again.


----------



## Overrated

hopefully carwin knocks the **** mir out.


----------



## Liam Miller

As awesome as it would be for Carwin to KO Mir, i kinda want Mir to win just so i can see Lesnar donkey kong the shit out of Mir


----------



## Myers

Fedor is fighting Werdum in May according to M1. I don't understand that logic considering they have the show the in April that is on national television. Maybe shields/henderson will main event that one.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I hope so, Shields/Hendo appeals to me more tbh, so does King Mo/Mousassi.

They should do Manhoff Vs Cung Le at some point too, that'd be amazingly entertaining imo.


I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Myers

Haha I fucking hate Kos.


----------



## S-Mac

Fucking awesome pic and i dont think many people like KOS at all.


----------



## BDFW

Funny pic, Kos is a love him or hate him sort of guy. I think his next fight against Daley could be a close fight, Kos can win if he uses his wrestling but he has had some success with his stand up and may stand with Daley. If he does that it could be a long night at UFC 113.


----------



## McQueen

I guess i'm one of the 10 people who really like Kos. I think that guys antics are a riot.


----------



## T-C

Yea I like kos too. He talks shit, but he is always there to back it up and will fight anyone. In saying that, I hope Daley knocks him out.


----------



## T.B.

Anyone gonna check out Strikeforce: Challengers 6 tonight? I am.

*WAR* Luke Rockhold


----------



## Mikey Damage

gsp is mainstream?


----------



## SteveMania

Unless Kos got right hand-happy and fell asleep at the wheel, he'll send a reminder to everyone that Paul Daley just doesn't measure up outside of his comfort zone. I like Daley and all, but cracking a defense riddled Kampmann (a guy that has a history of taking abuse because of piss poor head movement and leaving his hands by his waist) and Hazelett, who hasn't shown any chops on his feet to begin with, is nothing to whorl about.

Nick fucking Thompson out-jabbed Daley for three rounds about a year ago, so while I think Daley would be the righteous favorite standing, he isn't exactly a killer there yet either. Confidence pick goes with Kos by late stoppage or a decision, and I wouldn't invest much in an upset.

That said, Daley has a helluva better chance at pulling off the upset over fellow Englishman Dan Hardy, who only has a puncher's chance and a laundry list of great fortune to get past GSP.


----------



## Myers

I like the Gatorade commercial with GSP a lot more.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-VIpCxyZaA


----------



## Blasko

For all of those who cared, Strikeforce's main event last night (Kaufman/Hashi) absolutely cleared out the arena of 300 fans. 

Sign of things to come?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Waht do you mean cleard it out? lk was boring as hell? I've yet to watch it, I wanna see the rockhold fight.


----------



## SteveMania

I've been following Luke Rockhold for over a year now. It's nice to see him develop on their Challengers series because he's a quality prospect with the right people around him training at AKA. Not ready for that big leap just yet given he's still short on experience. I'd say if he continues to win impressively, he'll be due in the next year.

Prangley looked glacially slow in the cage last night and Amoussou hit him at will. He looked like a stationary punching bag.


----------



## Ronsterno1

SteveMania said:


> Unless Kos got right hand-happy and fell asleep at the wheel, he'll send a reminder to everyone that Paul Daley just doesn't measure up outside of his comfort zone. I like Daley and all, but cracking a defense riddled Kampmann (a guy that has a history of taking abuse because of piss poor head movement and leaving his hands by his waist) and Hazelett, who hasn't shown any chops on his feet to begin with, is nothing to whorl about.
> 
> Nick fucking Thompson out-jabbed Daley for three rounds about a year ago, so while I think Daley would be the righteous favorite standing, he isn't exactly a killer there yet either. Confidence pick goes with Kos by late stoppage or a decision, and I wouldn't invest much in an upset.
> 
> That said, Daley has a helluva better chance at pulling off the upset over fellow Englishman Dan Hardy, who only has a puncher's chance and a laundry list of great fortune to get past GSP.


Your right i can see Kos taking him down and pounding him out. Although i really hope Daley can produce another stunning knockout.


----------



## Myers

Dan Miller vs Michael Bisping is scheduled for UFC 114.

Arlovski signed with Strikeforce again, he is going to face Bigfoot Silva in May.

Brett Rodgers is also scheduled to fight Overeem in a non title fight on the same card.


----------



## SteveMania

You can't train chin.

No matter how talented AA is, his downfall begins and ends with his chin. His defense isn't the tightest in the world and even if it was I still wouldn't bet a dime on him unless he was fighting a guy that couldn't punch his way out of a wet paper sack, and even then I still wouldn't be confident considering at least 90% of 220+ pound guys can throw. Antonio Silva has pop and good skills for a HW, that alone gives him a good shot against AA.

If they're trying to give Bisping an easy rebound win, Dan Miller was the wrong choice. On paper it shakes out favorably for Bisping, hardly a sure thing though. Miller's striking isn't anything to rave about and Bisping should enjoy a decent advantage there. That's the only area where I'd give Bisping a good, sizable nod. Miller's grit and toughness should carry him through the fight though, even if he's losing.


----------



## CJ Punk

What was Strikeforce thinking when they decided to bring back the Glass Jaw? I know he's a well know name and everything but his time is over and done with, let your other fighters get that chance.


----------



## Myers

The Immortal CJ said:


> let your other fighters get that chance.


maybe that is the problem in their HW division, they don't have other fighter


----------



## Duke

Andrei Arlovski is still a top ten talent. I know has a very suspect chin but he's got good enough skills to get by and could probably beat I say 75% of todays heavyweights still. Not only does this give Arlovski a brand name but it also gives them more match making options. A Rogers vs. Arlovski rematch could draw if both men win thei next matcg, maybe even setting up another clash with Fedor.


----------



## SteveMania

Skill wise? Sure.

Talent wise? Check.

I've always thought of AA as one of the more offensively gifted fighters at HW, which in and of itself isn't saying a whole lot, but his chin and defense will always be a determining factor with him come fight time. Even if he tightened up his defense, his chin is still too much of a liability. I'd probably pick him to beat Rogers in a rematch considering Rogers, while a natural combination puncher, throws wildly from his hips, although it wouldn't be an ironclad lock that his chin would hold up for the duration of the fight.


----------



## S-Mac

Overeem Vs rogers actually interests me and this will show if Overeem is really on the roids once and for all.


----------



## S-Mac

Chuck looks to be in good shape :side:


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Excited to see Ubereem bk


----------



## Liam Miller

I hope Grim knocks he's jacked up ass out and Lol at the chuck picture didn't he get ripped during dancing with the stars and now he has let himself go again :no:, well hopefully the belly won't get in the way of him beating tito up.


----------



## asdf122345

SM™ said:


> Chuck looks to be in good shape :side:


LOL. He'll still owned Tito though.. even in this condition.


----------



## S-Mac

I dont know about that if Tito comes in good i can see him maybe taking Chuck if he is still like this. But if Chuck gets his ass into shape i can see another Chuck Ko victory.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm sure chuck will be in better shape by July.

edit: Dana White responds to the talk of Chuck's belly...


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm picking Jesus to win the next Ultimate Fighter...


----------



## Myers

If there is any threat to Anderson Silva's MW title it would be Jesus, but even then I am not confident in Jesus' stand up.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Only one problem: Jesus has a proven weakness against crucifixes.


There, it's been said. I feel dirty.


----------



## thepunisherkills

> DAN HENDERSON TO CHALLENGE JAKE SHIELDS
> FOR STRIKEFORCE MIDDLEWEIGHT TITLE
> AT BRIDGESTONE ARENA IN NASHVILLE, TENN., ON APRIL 17
> 
> 
> 
> Gegard Mousasi Will Defend Light Heavyweight Crown Against "King Mo,"
> Gilbert Melendez Risks Lightweight Belt Against Top-Seeded Rival Shinya Aoki


Im sold on this card!!! 8*D


----------



## T-C

WillTheBloody said:


> Only one problem: Jesus has a proven weakness against crucifixes.
> 
> 
> There, it's been said. I feel dirty.


I don't know what you are talking bout. He is a nailed on certainty to win it.....


----------



## S-Mac

Chuck does actually look good in that pic good luck Tito but at least we know if tito loses he will have a good excuse :side:


----------



## BDFW

Hopefully Kyle Noke can win TUF 11 and become another good Australian fighter in the UFC like George Sotiropoulos.


----------



## S-Mac

Im actually hoping that Uscola would win TUF11 as he's from alpha male fight team.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

thepunisherkills said:


> Im sold on this card!!! 8*D


I'd pay for it.

Makes you wonder when Strikeforce will dip their toes in the PPV market.


----------



## Blasko

Strikeforce puts out one good show every five. It's a bad idea to do PPV's until they fix everything out.

Am I the only one who thinks Hendo can beat Sheilds with no problem what so ever?


----------



## Myers

Hendo isn't going to have a problem with shields, I'm still bitter that he would leave the better competition that the UFC had to offer to go to strikeforce. 

I'm callling King Mo by utter domination.


----------



## Duke

Really???

I really think Gegard is going walk through King Mo. Gegard's to experienced to get beat by Mo who I still think has a long way to go before he reaches his true potential. I really don't see Mo having the edge in any department. If it stays standing, Gegard has good enough footwork to get in and out quick enough to get his shots in. If Mo gets Gegard on his back that's a whole different can of worms. Gegard hasan underrated jui jistu game I really have never been impressed with Mo's top game.

Gegard by 1st round triangle.


----------



## Myers

I know what each fighter brings but I honestly think that King Mo will just run through him, it would be a huge upset but I am calling it now.


----------



## SteveMania

Gegard's takedown defense and scrambles are the weakest part of his game, there should be no doubt whatsoever that King Mo can (and will) get takedowns. The question will be can King Mo operate effectively enough to put on a wrestling clinic or will his relative lack of ring time lead to a slip up that costs him the fight.

In a five round fight, I tend to favor the latter, but there is a kernel of truth that King Mo can completely shut down a guy like Mousasi.


----------



## Duke

Yea, have to agree with you on Gegard's take down defense but I just can't see Mo having enough polish on the ground to put away such a crafty fighter like Gegard.


----------



## T-C

Nobody talking about Toney signing with the UFC? Surely it is interesting at least. If he gets in there with anyone willing to stand with him he is going to knock them into next month. I don't see anyone who is stupid enough to do that with him though, especially in the heavyweight division. He has in his contract that he can still box which is a good thing anyway. It will be fun while it lasts and I hope he can land on someone just one time.


----------



## S-Mac

Its interesting and they will def give him a stand up fighter i dont think he will have much success in the UFC, he has Rampages old trainer training him the basics i would like to see how much he is getting paid in the UFC.


----------



## SteveMania

It doesn't matter where Toney trains and who he trains with at this point in his athletic career, he'll be competing in a sport where he's a neophyte almost everywhere and is well past his physical prime. Don't get me wrong, I actually like the signing to a lesser extent because Toney isn't the same platitude of a freakshow as Hershel Walker, Jose Conseco, HMC, etc., like so many morons on message boards are clamoring about.

He's one of the best boxers of all time simply because he was every bit the defensive genius as PBF and a fucking wicked counter hooker like Robinson. If we're talking about the 10 best technical boxers (that you've actually seen as opposed to reading about in hundred year old newspaper articles) you could probably make a decent case for him and I'd be apt to agree because I love Toney's style. His chances of going down as one of the true greats is hindered as a result of poor training habits, a short 'prime' and the fact that he lost to the only other prime all-time great he ever fought.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Randy wants to be his first fight. He's gonna kill Toney...


----------



## Myers

Kimbo's manager said he was interested in a fight with Toney as well. I am all for Kimbo trying to box and getting head knocked off.


----------



## Blasko

I was wondering something.

If UFC ever runs in Mexico and it happens to get sanctioned in Mexico and runs Cain vs. Lesnar for the title; would it sell out faster then their Aussie event? 

Discuss.


----------



## Myers

I don't know how quick AU's event sold out but Cain/Lesnar would sell out in the first day. Not to mention that they would get a high profile co-main event. If Lesnar fight this summer, I could see BJ defending his title on the same card.


----------



## Blasko

I think they sold out within the first hour or two. 

Then again, I don't know how big UFC/MMA is in Mexico.


----------



## BDFW

If the UFC ever had Sotiroplous vs. St. Pierre for the title in Australia then that would sell out so much faster then UFC 110. The UFC hadn't confirmed one fight when the event was sold out. I am unsure how well the market in Mexico is for the UFC but Cain vs. Brock I would think would sell out pretty quick anywhere. With Cain being from Mexican descent I think it could be close to UFC 110.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

George and Georges fight in different weight classes do you mean BJ ^

And yes that'd sell out VERY fast in Oz.

Anyone else excited to see Serra KTFO of Swick?


----------



## Blasko

Swick is out; surgery.


----------



## S-Mac

Thats bad news would have liked to see them too face up against each other.


----------



## BDFW

Chrisp_Morg said:


> George and Georges fight in different weight classes do you mean BJ ^
> 
> And yes that'd sell out VERY fast in Oz.
> 
> Anyone else excited to see Serra KTFO of Swick?


Whoops, I mean BJ vs. Sotiroplous.

If UFC are going head to head with Strikeforce they need a decent main event as most people will be tempted to watch Aoki/Melendez, Moussasi/King Mo and Henderson/Shields if the UFC doesn't deliver an interesting main event.


----------



## Rajah

Myers said:


> I don't know how quick AU's event sold out but Cain/Lesnar would sell out in the first day. Not to mention that they would get a high profile co-main event. If Lesnar fight this summer, I could see BJ defending his title on the same card.


The event sold out in less than 2 hours. Over 17,000 tickets sold before they announced a single fight. Second fastest sell out in UFC history and over half a million in merchandise sales, a new UFC record. The show started at 2pm Sunday here so the US could get it for 10pm Saturday night. 

Pity we won't get it here in Melbourne, our State Government has banned all forms of cage fighting. The uproar after UFC 110 here was amazing. All these people popping out of the wood work saying it's barbaric, no better than letting 2 dogs fight in a cage. If you don't like it, turn it off! 

After watching the full card I'm going to have to keep an eye out on future UFC events. We get no coverage here except for UFC Wired at 10pm on Thursday nights.


----------



## Blasko

Great justice has been served.

Am I the only one who thinks Dana shouldn't even bother with Strikeforce's Nashville show? Too last minute and not even worth his time.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wait. After UFC 110, they found barbaric?

That's just ignorance.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Boooo... wanted to see Serra knock Swicks head into the third row... boooo hiss. 

Barbaric? Really... wow... I'm interested to know what their take on boxing is?


----------



## smitlick

Mikey Damage said:


> Wait. After UFC 110, they found barbaric?
> 
> That's just ignorance.


Pretty much.. We seem to have so many fuckhead Associations in Melbourne that pop up everytime this is mentioned and theres always articles saying its barbaric and to brutal etc..


----------



## Rajah

Mikey Damage said:


> Wait. After UFC 110, they found barbaric?
> 
> That's just ignorance.


We get stuff all coverage out here. As I said 10pm once a week and not many people would see it. I bet not many people knew about it until UFC 110 came out and was all over the place. Normally we get no coverage in the paper but it was everywhere. The event was huge here. All of a sudden people have an opinion and want it banned. It's taken them nearly 20 years to realise this stuff goes on and is very popular. Many records were broken having UFC 110 here. Hell, they can come back anytime.


----------



## SteveMania

There will always be detractors, whether it's from the older fold of boxing purists, morons that train at their local McDojo and are immersed in the martial art spirit of honor, buddha and respect or those that still view MMA on the outside as 'human cock fighting'. Truth be told MMA hasn't been around long enough, nor mainstream enough to really garner a universal acceptance and given the nature of competition and the frailties people have over combat sports, there will always be some form of criticism.


----------



## Myers

I kind of feel bad after watching the Jens Pulver fight, after 5 straight losses it's time to hang it up.

co main events up next


----------



## Blasko

Pulver has a damn egg on the side of his forehead.


----------



## Myers

I forgot that Benevidez was a midget compared to torres :lmao

I think torres didn't take him to seriously, he looked surprised and stiff throughout the fight. Joseph cut him open badly.

Castillo got KTFO!!


----------



## SteveMania

Torres is a quality fighter, just not the guy that so many people believed him to be. Overrated to a certain extent considering his takedown defense is a clear liability and despite the amount of fights he has, never really established a dominant streak over the division's finest.


----------



## Blasko

Bowles just got totally outclassed.


----------



## Myers

That sucks, just when the fight was getting good. Can't blame bowles for bowing out with a broken hand.


----------



## wwevilman

Ouchie. Poor Miguel....


----------



## T3H~L3X

HOLY SHIT~!


----------



## S-Mac

Nasty cut i think benavidez deserves another crack at Cruz now he said in his fight against Cruz he didnt follow he gameplan so if he does this time we could see a new WEC BW champ.


----------



## asdf122345

wwevilman said:


> Ouchie. Poor Miguel....


That is one nasty cut. Maybe its worst than Marvin Eastman cut.


----------



## Mikey Damage

holy crap. is that his skull. damn.


----------



## Dark Church

That cut looks awful. Hopefully Torres can back on track soon.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Fuck thats the nastiest looking cut ive seen in MMA.


----------



## S-Mac

First of the three UFC Primetime tonight im pumped to see it since i loved the Penn/GSP one seem some of the teaser clips and it looks good.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Me too  

Man I'm psyched for this, MMA has been kind to us recently and looks to continue into the months ahead


----------



## Mikey Damage

dan hardy is so fucked, it's unbelievable.

train that striking all you want, GSP is putting you on your ass.


----------



## peers

Man I'm really annoyed that I can't find this Primetime show online. I've looked everywhere, all my little secret download spots, and nothing. Nobody has it. 

Fuck, don't fail me internets. DON'T FAIL ME NOW.


----------



## Myers

I just watched the primetime show on the ufc website, I think they will post the episodes the day after they air. 

Mikey got it right, Dan Hardy is going to get fucked up. Hardy is going to need a miracle from God.


----------



## peers

I'm loving that George is becoming a little more confident and cocky. I hope he knocks out Hardy, simply because I want to see him fight Anderson.

I think he's only 2-3 fights away from moving up. Paulo Thiago and Paul Daley and maybe by then Koscheck or Fitch or someone will prove themselves a contender (Maybe BJ Penn?). Though any of those guys could get beat and removed from the title picture.

I like Hardy, but that smug smile he did into the camera was so douchey and forced. Serra and Renzo should add some more entertainment. Watching Georges train never gets old.

I'm excited about this new GSP.


----------



## S-Mac

Only just watched it but i have to agree with everyone Hardy is in trouble and i dont know how much help Serra is going to be for him.


----------



## seancarleton77

Was that the legend Henry fuckin' Rollins narrating UFC Primetime?!!!


----------



## S-Mac

I dont know who it was but he was awesome


----------



## seancarleton77

It had to be Henry, he has replaced Morgan Freeman as my favourite narrator/speaker.

After seeing Primetime I have come to the same conclusion as before, so long as Georges stays humble and respects Hardy enough to not do anything stupid we'll have a successful title defence at 111.


----------



## S-Mac

Yep unless GSP gets over confident which i cant see happening he will defeat Hardy easily i would say.


----------



## SteveMania

GSP will probably wreck Hardy's shit in short order, but if you knew anything about boxing or kickboxing you'd realize that BJ, Alves, and Hardy are all better strikers than GSP. GSP's head movement is nonexistant, he overrelies on the superman punch as a jab, and he doesn't throw in combinations at all but these liabilities can be overcome when the opponent is only thinking 'stop the shot so I don't get grapplefucked'.

That's exactly why I wouldn't be surprised to see GSP get the better of Hardy standing if not outright work him there given Hardy won't likely let his hands go in fear of the eventual grapplefuck clinic GSP will host.


----------



## -Mystery-

Franklin/Chuck, not Chuck/Tito III is planned for 115.


----------



## Liam Miller

Another Tito ghost injury maybe?


----------



## wwevilman

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/3/13/1371232/chuck-liddell-vs-rich-franklin

Updated article, it seems Rich will meet Chuck at 115 as the headliner.


----------



## seancarleton77

I just wanted to see Tito knocked out one more time. I say give Tito a fight with Wanderlei, even in Tito's prime and Wanderlei now at 185 Wand would still fuck Tito up!


----------



## Liam Miller

Tito has beat Wandy once, back at UFC japan i think it was, shame that he ain't fighting chuck again i also wanted to see him get KTFO or atleast see chuck win a fight once again.


----------



## seancarleton77

I just want to see Akiyama fight again, Akiyama v. Wanderlei would have been way better than Bisping vs. Wanderlei.


----------



## McQueen

I'm a big Rich Franklin fan but against Liddell i'm going to have a tough time calling that one. Franklin has a bit of a suspect chin and Chuck may or may not be the same Chuck Liddell of old, but I reckon he still has that one shot KO power which could spell trouble for Rich. Both guys need a win to stay relevant and as a fan of both don't really want to see either lose.


----------



## Mikey Damage

tito is such a bitch.


----------



## SteveMania

Along with his chin and recovery time, I think Chuck's vaunted one punch KO pop is gone as well.

Fighters get old, the problem is Randy Couture has mindfucked so many people into thinking guys can be at their best well into their late 30s and 40s, which simply isn't true. Randy and Hopkins are anomalies and what we're seeing now is a trend that you can expect for years to come: the accumulation of fights, wars and years spent training where there are endless untold stories is taxing enough, let alone conventional wisdom that bodies atrophy over time and you have fighters that won't 'pull the trigger' simply because they can't anymore. Nog is shot. Wand is shot. Chuck is shot. Hughes is shot. I believe Fedor has seen better days. Randy is shot. Rampage's poor training and lack of discipline will be a sign of things to come. Mirko is shot. So on and so forth.

I think Franklin is a winnable fight for Chuck simply because Rich isn't that great, or at least as good as the Zuffa marketing blitz put him out to be before Anderson decapitated him. At the same time I'm expecting Franklin will play a safe-by-the-numbers game and leave with a decision.


----------



## T-C

Franklin by decision surely has to be where the smart money goes on that fight.

It will be interesting to see what is up with Tito.

edit - from big dave -


> ...There is a story at http://www.mmajunkie.com that the scheduled Tito Ortiz vs. Chuck Liddell match on 6/12 in Vancouver has been replaced by Liddell vs. Rich Franklin. The story is that during the filming of the new season of Ultimate Fighter, something happened with Ortiz, which wound up with him off the show and Franklin taking over as coach. Whatever this was also led to Dana White pulling Ortiz from his main event...


from dana's twitter - 



> danawhite
> 
> Not true! We are doing couture vs franklin not chuck.





> danawhite
> 
> Nothing happened to tito. Tito and I are cool.


I now don't care.


----------



## Blasko

This may hurt TUF.

I mean, you hype the coaches going to war with each other for months and you already know it's not happening. 

I'm going to watch regardless; but it's still a huge blow.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hajime No Blasko said:


> This may hurt TUF.
> 
> I mean, you hype the coaches going to war with each other for months and you already know it's not happening.
> 
> I'm going to watch regardless; but it's still a huge blow.


Kind helps TUF because of the uncertainty. You've got Dana saying nothing happened and if something did happen, what the hell happened. So unless spoiled otherwise, there are a lot of reasons to watch TUF just to see what happened, if anything.


----------



## seancarleton77

Strike Force's next CBS card has me more excited than anything UFC has to offer.


----------



## T-C

seancarleton77 said:


> Strike Force's next CBS card has me more excited than anything UFC has to offer.


UFC 111 looks pretty great to me. Jake shields in a main event does nothing for me.


----------



## Myers

seancarleton77 said:


> Strike Force's next CBS card has me more excited than anything UFC has to offer.


I think the UFC 111-114 have great cards. Strikeforce has a fewer shows so they can put three title fights on one card. I don't see Shields/Henderson and Gegard/Mo being competitive, but at the same time Silva/Maia and Penn/Edgar probably will be one sided.


----------



## -Mystery-

The Machida/Shogun re-match is about 10 times more interesting than anything Strikforce has booked.


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC 111 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> STF: Nashville

cannot wait for 111.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

God damn, I thought UFC on Versus was tonight. 

I also can't wait for 111, the co main events, OMG!!


----------



## seancarleton77

Shinya Aoki vs. Gilbert Melendez = Fight of the year!


----------



## Mikey Damage

I don't see it lasting enough to warrant fight of the year merits.

I think Melendez catches him, and pounds him out. Aoki won't be able to out-grapple him. At least, I don't think he'll be able to.


----------



## Blasko

Only thing about the Nashville show that even remotely interest me is Hendo KTFO of 'The Rapist' Jake Shields.


----------



## Mikey Damage

and King Mo's entrance.


----------



## Blasko

Isn't Mo going tor a title?

If so; that too.


----------



## seancarleton77

WEC has card of the year in Faber vs. Aldo & Henderson vs. Cerrone.


----------



## Mikey Damage

dude, you're throwing out 'X' of the year claims like it's December 2010. Slow down a bit.

while Aldo/Faber will own tremendous, I'm a bit heistate with Henderson/Cerrone. Usually the rematch doesn't deliver like the original. If it does, then we're all winners. 

However, I fully expect the first UFC show in Boston or New York to be the paper-cards of the year. You know that Dana will overstack those shows. Especially if they get into MSG by the end of the year. That first MSG show will be insane.


----------



## Blasko

Dana is running a theater show in Manhattan for 111. 

an MSG show is pretty much in the bag. I'll sell my limbs to be apart of it.


----------



## SteveMania

seancarleton77 said:


> WEC has card of the year in Faber vs. Aldo & Henderson vs. Cerrone.



It won't produce anything like a card of the year though. PPV is an obstacle even Faber-ridden figures can't overcome.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yep. Zuffa will be happy with 60,000 buys.


----------



## McQueen

seancarleton77 said:


> Strike Force's next CBS card has me more excited than anything UFC has to offer.


Now I know somethings wrong with you.

I'm all for UFC having some real competition but a card headlined by a severe mismatch like Shields/Hendo isn't going to do it for me, although KING MO/Mousai doesn't hurt i'd much rather go to the bar and find out of the WEC show is playing.


----------



## seancarleton77

Am I the only guy who wants to see that Strike Force card?


----------



## thepunisherkills

seancarleton77 said:


> Am I the only guy who wants to see that Strike Force card?


Me and Chrisp Morg are with you

Coker said he might add Lashley to the card as well. I wanna see Aoki fuck melendez up.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

thepunisherkills said:


> Me and Chrisp Morg are with you
> 
> Coker said he might add Lashley to the card as well. I wanna see Aoki fuck melendez up.


I am indeed, it looks immense imo.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm looking forward to the card but it don't have shit on UFC 111


----------



## SteveMania

thepunisherkills said:


> Coker said he might add Lashley to the card as well.



Awesome.

Can't wait to see Lashley dispatch another cream puff. Because let's face it, whipping pretenders is the only way to skin a cat in MMA if you're Bobby Lashley.


----------



## Stormbringer

Just put Lashley in with Fedor already, Lashley won't draw like Lesnar can, he wasn't WWE Champion. Just kill him on tv and be done with it.

When do Machida and Shogun fight again?


----------



## seancarleton77

DX-Superkick said:


> Just put Lashley in with Fedor already, Lashley won't draw like Lesnar can, he wasn't WWE Champion. Just kill him on tv and be done with it.
> 
> When do Machida and Shogun fight again?


Lashley was nowhere near as big a name, or as talented as Lesnar.

They fight at UFC 113 in Montreal.


----------



## MattParker117

http://mmajunkie.com/news/18315/former-wwe-diva-maria-kanellis-joins-hdnet-fights-broadcast-team.mma


----------



## S-Mac

God help us lol actually ill wait to see how she does before i judge her


----------



## S-Mac

Roger Huerta has signed with Bellator and will take part in their Lightweight tournament this is great news for Bellator who has signed a great free agent looking forward to hopefully a Huerta vs Alvarez fight in the future.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

seancarleton77 said:


> *Lashley was nowhere near as big a name, or as talented as Lesnar.*
> 
> They fight at UFC 113 in Montreal.


At pro wrestling, but he could become a better MMA fighter than him.

How do their amature wrestling credential match up? (From UK have no concept of amature wrestling)


Oh btw, I'll just leave this here...











...HE'S HUGE!!! :shocked:


----------



## Myers

^^^^ That's alot of Juice.


----------



## Liam Miller

Can't wait to see that face red and blue and just all fucked up......Again


----------



## seancarleton77

SM™ said:


> Roger Huerta has signed with Bellator and will take part in their Lightweight tournament this is great news for Bellator who has signed a great free agent looking forward to hopefully a Huerta vs Alvarez fight in the future.


HOLY FUCK! Great news, I really want to see Alvarez vs. Huerta.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> Can't wait to see that face red and blue and just all fucked up......Again


What like this?


----------



## McQueen

:lmao thats great.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That is pretty awesome, :lmao Especially the beginning where Brock is looking off into the distance. That is so happening this year. :side:


----------



## SteveMania

Chrisp_Morg said:


> How do their amature wrestling credential match up? (From UK have no concept of amature wrestling)



On paper Lashley's wrestling credentials don't shake out as impressively as Brock's - and by all indications he isn't the superior functional wrestler in MMA if perennial washout Jason Guida can stop his shot. For what it's worth, Lashley was a NAIA champion and considering title nine killed off wrestling scholarships, most of the D-1 level talent wound up taking the D-2/D-3 or NAIA route back then. Obviously NCAA programs are deeper, but the cream of the NAIA crop would have done just fine competing on D-1 level turf, making it impossible to gauge whether or not Lashley was better on the mat (which I doubt anyway).

In terms of versatility, neither of them have that diverse a game. Lesnar's size and athleticism gave him a killer double (his go-to move and really the one thing that made him so much more effective) even though he's never been particularly skilled in the clinch.


----------



## seancarleton77

The difference between Lesnar and Lashley is Brock's killer instinct and Lashley's laziness.


----------



## S-Mac

That video is great hope it happens just like that next time.


----------



## Myers

I wouldn't call lashley lazy, I was actually ok with him fighting these cans at first because he said he wanted more fights. After Simms laid down for him he said he need a few more fights before any title shot. Many MMA fighters got easy fights early on to pad their record, lashley is just under a microscope in his early mma career. I did here recently that he wants to step up his game and face fedor and the top of the strikeforce roster, that would be a mistake. I think he is a good prospect that could have good MMA career if done right.


----------



## SteveMania

Lashley wants to continue smashing cans. He has said he'd take a title fight or a Fedor fight if the money was right, but he would rather 'build the way he wants to build'. That attitude absolutely infuriates me when using his logic, no fighter should ever challenge themselves unless a title is on the line. He'd clearly rather ply his craft against a steady stream of scrubs from Wild Bill's fight night instead of against quality fighters that are relevant in order to get a sniff at a title.

Silva/Rogers/Werdum/AA/SDR/Barrett are all waiting in the wings yet he'll continue to lobby hard for Yohan Banks.


----------



## Blasko

If UFC does try and counter Strikeforce; Wand vs. Akiyama is a rumor.

Strikeforce might switch the date to counter WEC's first PPV, too.

Credit- Big Dave.


----------



## wwevilman

Chrisp_Morg said:


> At pro wrestling, but he could become a better MMA fighter than him.
> 
> How do their amature wrestling credential match up? (From UK have no concept of amature wrestling)
> 
> 
> Oh btw, I'll just leave this here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...HE'S HUGE!!! :shocked:


Awesome.

Come on Mir, get your belt back and shut up all the haters.


----------



## T3H~L3X

What he said times two....


----------



## S-Mac

Mir is looking much better would help him against the bigger guys like Brock and Carwin


----------



## T-C

Frank Mir with his own clothing range, jeeez, as if he couldn't have been more of a douche before.


----------



## S-Mac

And his own clothing range is called Suffer for some reason :side:


----------



## seancarleton77

UFC trying to kill Strike Force is not good for business, and unless Strike Force is run by Hulk Hogan under the guise of Dixie Carter then they will not oppose a live UFC card.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> Lashley wants to continue smashing cans. He has said he'd take a title fight or a Fedor fight if the money was right, but he would rather 'build the way he wants to build'. That attitude absolutely infuriates me when using his logic, no fighter should ever challenge themselves unless a title is on the line. He'd clearly rather ply his craft against a steady stream of scrubs from Wild Bill's fight night instead of against quality fighters that are relevant in order to get a sniff at a title.
> 
> Silva/Rogers/Werdum/AA/SDR/Barrett are all waiting in the wings yet he'll continue to lobby hard for Yohan Banks.


I think there are the inbetweeners for him to build up to it though. Although Simms seemed a step back after the Sapp fight, I'd have though he'd push on from there.

He should go through say... Sylvia and then test himself against Bigfoot and see where he stands.

I don't know, I do agree he needs a test though, you're never going to imprve facing cans.

Hell how about a Justin Wren? That'd be a great test, Wren has serious talent but isn't anywhere near the upper echelon.


----------



## SteveMania

SM™ said:


> Mir is looking much better would help him against the bigger guys like Brock and Carwin



Mir could pump iron until hell freezes over, it still won't help him defend a power double. Gaining mass will only inhibit his speed and make his cardio, which has long been his Achilles heel, suffer even more.





Chrisp_Morg said:


> Hell how about a Justin Wren? That'd be a great test, Wren has serious talent but isn't anywhere near the upper echelon.



I'd love to see it, but there's no way Lashley accepts that fight if guys like Barrett and SDR were turned down, two equally good prospects like Wren.


----------



## wwevilman

T-C said:


> Frank Mir with his own clothing range, jeeez, as if he couldn't have been more of a douche before.


WTF? 

Couture and Lesnar are two people off the top off my head that also own their own clothing line, are they douches too? Or are you saying that just because it's Mir?

Jesus.....I dislike Lesnar but I don't think he's a douche because he has a clothing line, come on man, stop the mindless hate.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> Mir could pump iron until hell freezes over, it still won't help him defend a power double. Gaining mass will only inhibit his speed and make his cardio, which has long been his Achilles heel, suffer even more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'd love to see it, but there's no way Lashley accepts that fight if guys like Barrett and SDR were turned down, two equally good prospects like Wren.*


True, on a side note I'm excitd to see what SDR can bring, he's got some good potential.

Just put £15 for a £100 return on GSP winning a decision over Hardy and the remainder from my skybet account £4 on Mir beating Carwin for a retun of £10. The latter being a blatent WAR MURRR!!!! Statement 




wwevilman said:


> WTF?
> 
> Couture and Lesnar are two people off the top off my head that also own their own clothing line, are they douches too? Or are you saying that just because it's Mir?
> 
> Jesus.....I dislike Lesnar but I don't think he's a douche because he has a clothing line, come on man, stop the mindless hate.



Haters gonna hate fella.


----------



## S-Mac

Just watched the second episode of primetime and i have to say that Hardy was very impressive with his strength but with GSP training with elite UFC fighters i would say that will be the difference when the fight comes down to it.


----------



## Liam Miller

Cannot wait for Alves/Fitch II, as much as i like fitch i hope Alves smashes him.


----------



## McQueen

My boy AMP made a rather comical comment that every guy GSP was training with on Primetime has a history of faltering in big fights.

I see the difference in the fight being Dan Handy having no answer to GSP's superior Wrestling and shot. As much as I like Hardy (what a shock a British fighter I actually like) and I wouldn't be upset to see GSP lose I just don't see it happening. I honestly don't think it will even be competitive. Looking forward to Mir/Carwin more because i've only seen Carwin/Gonzaga.


----------



## S-Mac

I think GSP will just take him down at the start of every round and dominate on the floor and win all 5 rounds easily.


----------



## McQueen

Pretty much yeah. Does that make a me a Nuthugger in Dan Hardy's eyes though since i'm, not much of a GSP fan in the first place?

I'd laugh really hard if Hardy caught GSP while trying a stupid Superman Punch and KO'd him though.


----------



## Blasko

The only guy I can see knocking GSP the FUCK OUT is Semtex. No one else, really.


----------



## seancarleton77

Hajime No Blasko said:


> The only guy I can see knocking GSP the FUCK OUT is Semtex. No one else, really.


Paul would knock out Hardy for sure, he wouldn't get off his back with GSP though.


----------



## S-Mac

I would actually like to see Hardy/Daley would be a hell of a slugfest and yes he wouldnt get off his back with GSP.


----------



## seancarleton77

Daley is a great boxer.... that is all. Jake Shields proved once he's on the ground motherfucker is like a Turtle.


----------



## SteveMania

I'd honestly be amazed if Hardy survived five rounds with GSP on top of him. Hardy will be too focused on defending the shot than planting his feet and letting his hands go, which would obviously be his biggest window of throwing heat. I'd be willing to bet he survives a round, maybe two, but it'll be apparent very early that he just never belonged inside the cage with GSP.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, I can agree with that. See Hardy lasting maybe 2 or so rounds. Late in the second or early 3rd I see him losing.

I need to see more of him but i'm not buying into Semtex just yet. Then again i've only seen him dismantle Hazelett who lack striking skills in the first place and Kampmann who striking defence is the weak point of his game.


----------



## Blasko

Hardy will be gassed by the late second if he doesn't pull out a lucky punch.

And Semtex is really growing on me, Eric. His trash talk it just top notch.

'If I hit you you're fucked.'

:lmao


----------



## Myers

It hasn't been talked about much but I am looking forward to Alves/Fitch II. Should be a good fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm not sure. I think Alves will dominate.

Dana White said GSP's hole in his game is his striking. Terrible. GSP may not be an Anderson Silva, but his striking is not a weakness, and not a hole in his arsenal.

Fucking doubters. GSP will tell the haters to STFU on March 27th.


----------



## SteveMania

If Fitch had anything between the ears, he'd set up a shot every chance possible and pray that takedowns are in order. A natural LW and strict wrestler like Pierce managed to sting him standing, gawd knows what Alves, an infinitely better striker comparatively, is capable of when unloading in the pocket or on the outside.

Now that Alves has more fights, more experience and tightened his takedown defense since their last outing, I think he stuffs everything Fitch has to offer and batters him on the feet.


----------



## T-C

I really hope Alves knocks ten bells out of Fitch, but I have a feeling that Fitch will pull out a typical, but tight decision.


----------



## wwevilman

Mikey Damage said:


> I'm not sure. I think Alves will dominate.
> 
> Dana White said GSP's hole in his game is his striking. Terrible. GSP may not be an Anderson Silva, but his striking is not a weakness, and not a hole in his arsenal.
> 
> Fucking doubters. GSP will tell the haters to STFU on March 27th.


He also said Hardy's stand-up was perfect. :lmao


----------



## Blasko

You guys seriously can't be hating on Dana.

This fight couldn't draw beans unless if there was some outlandish remarks.


----------



## wwevilman

Hajime No Blasko said:


> You guys seriously can't be hating on Dana.
> 
> This fight couldn't draw beans unless if there was some outlandish remarks.


It draws me for the simple fact that I want to see Dan Hardy severely beaten, humbled, and maybe even a little embarrassed.


----------



## S-Mac

Dana is only trying to hype the fight if he said GSP striking was very good no one would wanna watch the fight at all.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Exactly.. GSP is the ultimate fighter at 170 lbs. and Dan Hardy will be beaten, pumbled, and humbled come March 27th... just doesn't have the same appeal. Dana's gotta sell fights.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> If Fitch had anything between the ears, he'd set up a shot every chance possible and pray that takedowns are in order. A natural LW and strict wrestler like Pierce managed to sting him standing, gawd knows what Alves, an infinitely better striker comparatively, is capable of when unloading in the pocket or on the outside.
> 
> Now that Alves has more fights, more experience and tightened his takedown defense since their last outing, I think he stuffs everything Fitch has to offer and batters him on the feet.


I see Fitch/Alves as being a simular scenario to GSP/Hardy, just Fitch's wrestling isn't as good and Alves would appear to hit harder.



Hajime No Blasko said:


> H*ardy will be gassed by the late second if he doesn't pull out a lucky punch.*
> 
> And Semtex is really growing on me, Eric. His trash talk it just top notch.
> 
> 'If I hit you you're fucked.'
> 
> :lmao


C'mon fella, his cardio is great.


----------



## seancarleton77

If Semtex hits you you're fucked, unless you get him on his back then he's fucked.

I have a feeling Georges is going to blow us all away, remember how he's always basically twice as good as his last fight every time he returns to the Octagon?


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph

Im enjoying the GSP Hardy Primetime shows. Those are alright, wish they were longer.


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah would be good if they were longer but i dont think they would be better ifthey were longer.


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph

SM™ said:


> Yeah would be good if they were longer but i dont think they would be better ifthey were longer.


Yeah I know what you mean, they already fit a lot of content in there and it may be difficult to stretch it into an hour


----------



## S-Mac

yeah all of the boxing 24/7 if i remember correctly are half an hour aswell and i think its more impactful in a short time.


----------



## McQueen

I don't really need to see how both guys are training for an 1/2 hour each. Half hour show seems fine to me.


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph

SM™ said:


> yeah all of the boxing 24/7 if i remember correctly are half an hour aswell and i think its more impactful in a short time.


Alright, I thought the boxing ones were an hour. If thats the situation than just keep it the way it is.


----------



## S-Mac

I think it would be pretty boring if we had to watch each gut training for 1/2 each.


----------



## McQueen

Probably be as exciting as the actually fight. I don't see GSP/Hardy being competitive or entertaining at all.


----------



## S-Mac

Ill find it entertaining if Gsp dominates him and destroys him.


----------



## McQueen

I'm just not interested in any fights at 170 for GSP anymore.


----------



## S-Mac

I think GSP should just go up in weight now he has pretty much cleared out the divison now.


----------



## HeartbreakTriumph

SM™ said:


> I think GSP should just go up in weight now he has pretty much cleared out the divison now.


Quoted for truth. If he can move up... It takes time the bulk up to any weight without having it all being fat. But once he gets there it should be easy to stay there.


----------



## Myers

The only problem with GSP at MW is his first fight will be with Anderson Silva and he won't win that fight. I would like to see him face guys like maia, marquardt, and cote just to see his transition. I only want to see him fight Semtex at WW now, I don't think Kos will bring anything new this time around and neither will the winner of Fitch/Alves II.


----------



## S-Mac

HeartbreakTriumph said:


> Quoted for truth. If he can move up... It takes time the bulk up to any weight without having it all being fat. But once he gets there it should be easy to stay there.


He actually has said that he has bulked up quite abit since his last fight but him to go to MW i think he would have to bulk up more for the bigger guys


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

McQueen said:


> I'm just not interested in any fights at 170 for GSP anymore.


Same with Penn at 155 and anderson at 185 tbh


----------



## McQueen

Maia/Silva at 185 still interests me at least because I actually think Maia has a much better shot at winning than people are giving him credit. Does his striking defense suck and will Anderson eat him alive in stand up, sure. But Silva's takedown defense is suspect and Maia can likely beat him on the ground or at least grind out a victory if he can get him down quickly in each round. Anderson will still probably win but i'm not counting out Maia unless he gets KO'd early.

For that matter I wouldn't be surprised of GSP could beat Silva via superior wrestling game if they were to fight sometime soon.

Despite the fact Penn owns his division I actually still enjoy watching him because his fights don't on the surface appear to be so one sided. I haven't really enjoyed a GSP fight because they're so non competive since Hughes III, save Fitch's quite awesome "Never say die" performance at 87.


----------



## SteveMania

A lot of people were salivating a 'dominant' era in the HW division back when Sylvia and AA were the cream of the crop the UFC had to offer. Now people want to see new blood and while I agree that the current state of LW, WW and MW is starting to dwindle in terms of formidable match making for the champions, I wouldn't mind seeing GSP at least break Matt Hughes' record for defenses, or see BJ steamroll a couple more game LWs. I still think Anderson has some compelling fights at 185, Maia included in a smaller quantity, but I also wouldn't oppose a permanent move to LHW.

Assuming GSP gets past Hardy, the Kos/Daley winner and possibly someone of the Alves/Ellenberger type, then he should move up.


----------



## SteveMania

McQueen said:


> Maia/Silva at 185 still interests me at least because I actually think Maia has a much better shot at winning than people are giving him credit. Does his striking defense suck and will Anderson eat him alive in stand up, sure. But Silva's takedown defense is suspect and Maia can likely beat him on the ground or at least grind out a victory if he can get him down quickly in each round. Anderson will still probably win but i'm not counting out Maia unless he gets KO'd early.



This.

I'm not expecting a wholesale beatdown from Anderson more so than a quick Marquardt-like dick in the dirt finish, but Maia is world-class in one area and that alone makes him a threat and a viable challenge. Hardy isn't world-class anywhere and he happens to be mediocre at best in the one area GSP is going to continually put him.


----------



## McQueen

That fight is right now probably the Ultimate Striker vs Grappler fight you could have anywhere in MMA right now and I don't see why more people aren't excited for it.


----------



## Blasko

Anderson still has Sonen, Nate and Vitor on his list. 
GSP is in the deepest division in the UFC; new competition will rise in a few months.
BJ has virtually NOBODY after Edgar. Maynard and George _______ is all who come to mind.


----------



## McQueen

He's wiped the floor with Nate, Vitor would probably fold like a cheap suit as soon as he started losing, but stylistically Sonnen could be an interesting fight.


----------



## Blasko

...Yeah, Silva will be the first to kill a division with BJ tailing him.


----------



## McQueen

GSP killed 170 for me once I saw how easily he made Alves look like a nobody.


----------



## Myers

I am anxious to see Jon Jones tomorrow, his fights are always exciting to watch.

I expect Cigano to run over Gonzaga.


----------



## Blasko

Watching the a WEC show while getting ready for UFC tonight.

Jens got humiliated. Didn't notice it as much during the first watch.


----------



## Myers

I really liked that WEC show, never really liked Pulver.

I wanted this as my sig but it's way above the limits


----------



## Blasko

You should use Overeem's domination as a sig, brah.


----------



## Myers

I had this one as my sig for a couple days


----------



## Blasko

I didn't notice :lmao


----------



## seancarleton77

Johnny Bones vs. The Truth is heating up, can't believe Guida is on the undercard.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Can't wait for the event in a bit! Been a while since UFC had a card. Even more superpumped for next week!


----------



## Blasko

What a gay way to lose.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

First time I've seen someone tap to elbow strikes to the thigh.

Dos Santo's killed Gonzaga there with the flurry of punches!


----------



## Blasko

Pretty good show. Lots of nasty knock outs.


----------



## Myers

Yeah it was a decent show, Dos Santos and Jones are looking good.


----------



## SteveMania

Great performance by Jones, didn't expect him to completely dummy Vera, especially in his guard. I don't think there's anyone in MMA that mixes elbows better inside the guard than Jones, but at the same time Vera just goes to show once again that he isn't the world-beater-in-the-making that so many of his most ardent apologists thought he would be.

For a guy with 11 years of Greco experience, having wrestled in the military, he was tossed around with ease. And he showed very little wherewithal by not taking advantage of the posted arm.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Jones was leaving his arms open, why didn't Vera go for a submission?


----------



## Myers

I think vera thought he would be able to control jones in his guard, maybe he was going to wait for jones to shift his weight or trying to get better wrist control, I don't know really. He just ended up with probably a broken orbital bone.


----------



## peers

I didn't watch the Kongo fight, but I wouldn't diss Paul for tapping. I heard he jammed his finger and the doctor pushed it back into place. Paul's a tough dude, clearly. If he tapped, it shows you just how much it must've hurt.

Credit to him. Though I skipped the fight cus I heard it was a snoozer.


----------



## Rajah

peers said:


> I didn't watch the Kongo fight, but I wouldn't diss Paul for tapping. I heard he jammed his finger and the doctor pushed it back into place. Paul's a tough dude, clearly. If he tapped, it shows you just how much it must've hurt.


He dislocated his pinky on his right hand. The doctor popped it back in and he eventually tapped after getting many elbows to the midsection while hunched over. His finger had nothing to do with it.

I dislocated my left index finger about 6 weeks ago and it still hurts. I still can't move it completely. Credit to him for continuing. 

One question, when the fighters team unveil their little banner, one guy usually pours water on the mat. Why is that?


----------



## S-Mac

Good performance from Jones and that was a brutal elbow from him onto Vera.


----------



## McQueen

Rajah said:


> He dislocated his pinky on his right hand. The doctor popped it back in and he eventually tapped after getting many elbows to the midsection while hunched over. His finger had nothing to do with it.
> 
> I dislocated my left index finger about 6 weeks ago and it still hurts. I still can't move it completely. Credit to him for continuing.
> 
> One question, when the fighters team unveil their little banner, one guy usually pours water on the mat. Why is that?


I heard Joe Rogan make a comment recently that a lot of fighters like to have moisture on the bottom of their feet for traction issues after some guy started wiping his sweaty palms on his feet in the middle of a fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Dos Santos proved once again that he is the most underrated heavyweight. He should be ranked above Carwin, Cain and Nog at this point. 5-0 with all stoppages and four first round stoppages. I really hope he gets a top name opponenet now to show the world just how good he is.


----------



## S-Mac

I think he has to have a high class name now he is proving to be a top 5 heavyweight in the UFC. And he is getting better everytime out.


----------



## McQueen

JDS is working his way up the card pure and simple and with every fight he gets more and more experienced. I think anyone with half a mind realized JDS is going to be the real deal way before last night. Better that they don't rush him towards the title. Just be patient, he'll get there.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Just got done watching the show, Bones won as I had expected, but not in such a dominating fashion.

JDS should get the loser of Mir Vs Carwin next imo and then a title shot if he wins. The guy is immense.


----------



## McQueen

I'm more conviced JDS is legit as opposed to Carwin. Carwin to me just seems like a guy with big power and thats it.


----------



## SteveMania

The jury is still out on Cigano's grappling and guard on the whole, and despite the foolery of his fanboys harping on his training with Nog, Rogerio, Anderson and Machida, you don't learn how to grapple via osmosis. So on that front Cigano is still quite a wild card until we've seen him tested on the mat, overcome adversity, etc.

With that said, he's still very impressive on his feet and unlike most lumbering heavies, Cigano is a natural combination puncher, a great counter guy, with good speed and he has a chin. You never see him plant his feet and load up on single power shots, which is another plus.

FWIW though, I'd pick Cain to beat Cigano in a heartbeat if they fought. It's highly doubtful Cigano defends that power double or a high-crotch single. The only conceivable advantage he would have inside the clinch would be his ability uncork uppercuts nice and tight, that's one thing he does extremely well in close quarters. The best possible scenario for both men right now would be to match them up on the July 3rd card alongside Lesnar against the Mir/Carwin winner, and then it acts as a nice segway into the next title fight for later this year.


----------



## McQueen

I'd put Cain above anyone in the HW Division right now aside from Brock. Would like to see Cain/Mir though.


----------



## Myers

I think we will see a more improved Carwin when he steps in against Mir, but if I was a betting man, I would still go with Mir. I think it will be similar to Mir's fight with Kongo, he won't want to trade with Carwin but shouldn't have a hard time submitting him.


----------



## S-Mac

I would have to put money on Mir sadly as much as i like Carwin i think the amount of time he has been on the sidelines may work against him in this fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

JDS vs Cain makes a lot of sense for the HW, but Cain gets a bit screwed.

He's done enough to warrant a title shot. Not sure it's fair to him to have to go one more tough fight after already defeating quality opponents.


----------



## S-Mac

Only have just seen Lugwigs ankle and it horrible to see hope he gets better soon and can fight again.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Mikey Damage said:


> JDS vs Cain makes a lot of sense for the HW, but Cain gets a bit screwed.
> 
> He's done enough to warrant a title shot. Not sure it's fair to him to have to go one more tough fight after already defeating quality opponents.


Lets be honest right now if Cain or JDS had the next shot at Brock no one would be surprised, it's just a case of will the UFC let them sit and wait their turn or will the UFC cash in?

As ar as Cain JDS goes, Cain gets it every time imo. But yeah if it does happen, he's had the hardest route to the title shot.


----------



## Myers

Hey Crisp, are you going to change your sig after saturday? GSP is probably going to make him look really bad.

I guess Josh Barnett returned to MMA at a dream event last night, he beat Mighty Mo with a kimura.


----------



## S-Mac

Yep Barnett is back and after what i read supposidly he kick Mo in the nuts then offered Mo to kick him in the nuts in return dont know if thats true but thats what the report said.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> Hey Crisp, are you going to change your sig after saturday? GSP is probably going to make him look really bad.
> 
> I guess Josh Barnett returned to MMA at a dream event last night, he beat Mighty Mo with a kimura.


Probably not, I still like the guy. There are so many compelling fights left for Hardy win or lose.

Besides If GSP dry humps him for five rounds (jk jk I'm not that ignorant) I win £100 to take the sting off of it  


Oh by the way for what it's worth.



> Nate "The Great" Marquadt holds an impressive record of 29-9 and is currently ranked in the top five in the middleweight division, however, Marquadt lost the number one contender fight to Sonnen at UFC 109 and then when he got the opportunity to rebound from that loss by fighting Bisping at UFC 114, he had to turn that fight down.


Barnett bk fighting? I gotta get this event, I always forget about dream and end up watchign them late. Was it a good event?


----------



## Myers

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Probably not, I still like the guy. There are so many compelling fights left for Hardy win or lose.
> 
> Besides If GSP dry humps him for five rounds (jk jk I'm not that ignorant) I win £100 to take the sting off of it


I would agree about the dry humping for five rounds normally but he is talking about finishing hardy in the interviews and on the prime time special. If it's anything like his last three fights there will go something like this

Step 1 Double leg takedown

Step 2 half guard to side control, 4-5 elbows to full mount, then back to half guard for a minute then back to side control repat with punches/elbows, hold him for another minute or so. Round over.

Step 3 Repeat steps 1 and 2


----------



## seancarleton77

I think Hardy will do as good as you can do against GSP without winning, however I see him making a mistake or cracking in the third to be knocked out by Georges.


----------



## Liam Miller

Quick predictions from me, for the big 3 fights

GSP via TKO in the 4th
Carwin by Knockout 2nd
Alves by decision (please let this happen or alves ko'ing fitch)


----------



## McQueen

GSP 2nd by Submission 
Mir 2nd by Submission
Alves via KO 3rd.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm expecting to see one overhand right followed by GSP changing levels and utilizing one double-leg or high-crotch to put Hardy on his ass, four or five punches and elbows from the guard followed by one knee slide guard pass, and then about five knees to the body, twenty punches and elbows, one ref stoppage, and a partridge in a pear tree.


----------



## Myers

GSP by TKO 2nd round or decision
Mir by Sub 1st round
Fitch by Decision
and hopefully nate diaz gets KTFO


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> JDS is working his way up the card pure and simple and with every fight he gets more and more experienced. I think anyone with half a mind realized JDS is going to be the real deal way before last night. Better that they don't rush him towards the title. Just be patient, he'll get there.


pretty much. Just b/c someone is talented doesn't mean they should be rushed straight into getting title shots. Its good to see that they're bringing along Dos Santos and Jones slowly and letting them settle in and progress towards a title shot. Blowing their load too early with either one wouldn't help anyone.



Myers said:


> GSP by TKO 2nd round or decision
> Mir by Sub 1st round
> Fitch by Decision
> *and hopefully nate diaz gets KTFO*


how can anyone hate the Diaz boys?


----------



## seancarleton77

Sticksy said:


> how can anyone hate the Diaz boys?


Well they are slightly racist hoods who can't even attempt to articulate with out saying fuck, shit, motherfucker cocksucker etc. and they give marijuana users a bad name. Basically I just described Nick Diaz. Of course Nick Diaz is one of the best in the world, and his brother ain't bad either.


----------



## McQueen

I like watching the Diaz's fight but yeah they do seem like a little fucking punks.


----------



## Blasko

Still waiting for Nick vs. GSP to be signed.


----------



## seancarleton77

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Still waiting for Nick vs. GSP to be signed.


I would love that fight, better than any other Welterweight fight that could ever take place!


----------



## Dark Church

Fitch should get the winner of GSP/Hardy after he beats Alves (again). Instead though he will be overlooked (again) and the winner of Koscheck/Daley will probabaly get the shot while Fitch has to fight someone like Matt Serra.


----------



## Myers

Dark Church said:


> Fitch should get the winner of GSP/Hardy after he beats Alves (again). Instead though he will be overlooked (again) and the winner of Koscheck/Daley will probabaly get the shot while Fitch has to fight someone like Matt Serra.


Yeah Fitch is my one of my favorites mostly because I wrestled in high school and liked his how he mixed it with guerrilla jui jitsu. At the same time, if you just ride out decisions you are not going to move up the ladder so fast. The only way I can see the winner of Fitch/Alves getting the next title shot is if Kos or daly are injured and can't compete.


----------



## McQueen

Nick Diaz hasn't show me he has much of a Wrestling game so I don't see a fight between him and GSP as being all that fun to watch. The trash talk would be fun though.


----------



## Blasko

I can only imagine Nick screaming "YOU'RE A BITCH" while George is in his guard, dominating.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Even if Fitch defeats Alves, I'm not so sure he deserves a title shot.

I didn't forget how poor he looked vs Mike Pierce.


----------



## Myers

Spike is showing some of the unaired prelims from the VS. show tonight before the last episode of their primetime special. I am curious to see the Guida fight, he is one of my personal favorites even if he is just a gatekeeper.


----------



## Dark Church

I think Guida is still easily a top 5 LW in the UFC though. I also still believe he beat Diego and should have gotten that decision.

As far as Fitch goes he does need to finish more fights. However with a win over Alves he will be on a four fight win streak. No other top WW's even have three right now. He at least better get a to contender rather than another middle of the pack guy.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I think Guida is still easily a top 5 LW in the UFC though. I also still believe he beat Diego and should have gotten that decision.



LOL, that has to be a fucking joke.

Guida was completely blown out against Diego and it wasn't even close. The only thing he did in three rounds was get a decent handle on takedowns while he got starched with elbows from the bottom and landed nothing of consequence from the top. He made zero attempt to pass and zero attempt to reign down offense while in guard. Nevermind how he got decapitated with a head kick from hell and barely survived the opening minute. Easy 30-26. You'd have to suffer from Aspergers to think that it wasn't a clear Diego victory.

And no, Guida isn't 'easily' Top 5 in the division. He's a borderline Top 15 guy with the same outdated style Tito Ortiz adopted back in '97 and the only reason he's even remotely relevant is because of his insane fortitude and heart. Luckily for him, having as much heart as he does will give him good odds against most of the middling C level type, while anyone worth their salt can, and as we've already seen, will make him look like an amateur that strolled off the street.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I find that Guida has that Japan thing, where a guy can lose fights but gain popularity by the way he loses.

Guida has Warrior spirit in abundence, but I don't thinks he's a top 5 LW in MMA or the UFC for that matter.


----------



## Rush

Dark Church said:


> Fitch should get the winner of GSP/Hardy after he beats Alves (again). Instead though he will be overlooked (again) and the winner of Koscheck/Daley will probabaly get the shot while Fitch has to fight someone like Matt Serra.


talking like Fitch is going to walk through Alves is asinine. Fitch has been winning but he's been boring, and generally fighting pretty bad. I'm a Fitch fan but Koscheck should definitely get the title shot if he wins and if Daley wins then he's done more than what Hardy has done to get a title shot.



seancarleton77 said:


> Well they are slightly racist hoods who can't even attempt to articulate with out saying fuck, shit, motherfucker cocksucker etc. and they give marijuana users a bad name. Basically I just described Nick Diaz. Of course Nick Diaz is one of the best in the world, and his brother ain't bad either.


well if you look at them like that then yeah :side: But they're pretty entertaining whether you like or hate their personality.


----------



## SteveMania

Title shots are granted by a mix of results and fan demand and I'm sorry but the fans aren't demanding to see Fitch granted another title shot since he took a monstrous ass whooping the first time around and has lately been struggling to get top control decisions on decidedly B level fighters.

Fitch hasn't improved his game any since entering the UFC and the only way he can possibly beat Alves is to grind him out since he obviously isn't going to get Dave Camarillo to remind him about how to pass and he can't win standing. The problem with that strategy is that Alves has improved his takedown defense and guard 100% since the last time they fought, he's bigger and stronger, and he doesn't gas unlike Fitch who seems to fade in the third of every fight he's in these days. I'm calling it now, Fitch doesn't have to worry about a title shot because Thiago is going to smash his shit up, TKO R2.


----------



## Rush

Dark Church said:


> I think Guida is still easily a top 5 LW in the UFC though. I also still believe he beat Diego and should have gotten that decision.
> 
> As far as Fitch goes he does need to finish more fights. However with a win over Alves he will be on a four fight win streak. No other top WW's even have three right now. He at least better get a to contender rather than another middle of the pack guy.


Penn, Florian, Sanchez, Edgar, Maynard, Griffin, Sotiropoulos are all names off the top of my head that i'd have above Guida.

Daley has 4 wins atm, would have 5 if he can get past Kos (depends if you call Semtex a top WW)


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Sticksy said:


> Penn, Florian, Sanchez, Edgar, Maynard, Griffin, Sotiropoulos are all names off the top of my head that i'd have above Guida.
> 
> Daley has 4 wins atm, would have 5 if he can get past Kos (depends if you call Semtex a top WW)


I'd like to see them switch opponents next if Hardy looses and Daley wins.

I know they're hyping Hardy's striking for this GSP fight but Semtex has more KO power for sure.

Plus I'd love to see Hardy STFU the fraggle that is Joshcheck. That fight has to be next what ever happens for them, I'll find it interesting to see if the Semtex result will have any baring on Josh's willingness to strike with Hardy if it did happen.


----------



## Myers

Well all of that Alves/Fitch II talk can now end, Alves failed a CT scan today and will not be able to fight this saturday. No replacement could be found for Fitch. Pellegrino/Camoes from the prelim will take it's place on the card.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Damn that's seriously crappy news. Was looking forward to the fight. But still as long as Mir/Carwin and GSP/Hardy are on, I'm still super excited for the event.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

OhGod now that idiot pelligrino is on the card. Great


----------



## S-Mac

Cant believe that was looking forward to Alves/Fitch II. Dana also said that this could be career threatening for Alves.


----------



## McQueen

I think i've seen Clay Guida win once out of maybe 6 or 7 fights. Now thats the sign of a Top 5 Contender.

Still enjoy the hell out of the guy though. He's like the Lightweight Lytle.


----------



## Myers

Clay was on a three fight win streak before his back to back losses to sanchez and florian, and he did win on sunday. There is rumors that he will face sean sherk next. If anyone needs to GTFO of the UFC it has to be stephan bonnar.

Reports are now saying Fitch will replace Jake Ellenberger and face Ben Saunders at UFC 111. Saunders has some knockout power, he absolutely destroyed Marcus Davis. However, I do see the typical Jon Fitch decision victory in this fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

ohhh that fucking sucks was looking forward to seeing alves more than anyone else on the card, i hope it's not career threatening.


----------



## S-Mac

Wouldnt mind watching Fitch against Ben but i feel sad for Ellenberger if he does get bump aside for Fitch to face him.


----------



## seancarleton77

I just hope Alves can fight again, and live a normal life.


----------



## S-Mac

seancarleton77 said:


> I just hope Alves can fight again, and live a normal life.


Exactly thats the main thing here not him fighting just being able to be healthy.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> Clay was on a three fight win streak before his back to back losses to sanchez and florian, and he did win on sunday. There is rumors that he will face sean sherk next. If anyone needs to GTFO of the UFC it has to be stephan bonnar.
> 
> *Reports are now saying Fitch will replace Jake Ellenberger and face Ben Saunders at UFC 111. *Saunders has some knockout power, he absolutely destroyed Marcus Davis. However, I do see the typical Jon Fitch decision victory in this fight.


I'm more interested in that than the origional bout HAHA


----------



## McQueen

Why? Ben Saunders looks pretty sharp in every outting i've seen him in aside from the Swick fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

pretty much this^ I think hes a good fighter and it'd be a decent matchup.


----------



## Liam Miller

Still does not compare to anything that would feature Alves, but it is alot better than Saunders/Ellenberger


----------



## SteveMania

I think massive weight cuts combined with sparring are probably the most likely culprits here. Alves took a beating against GSP and brain injuries can lie dormant which is the scary thing about them. You could have a burst artery or vessel and not know anything about it until you take another shot to the wrong place, then you're a veggie.

Alves is one of my favorite fighters and reading this headline really took a big piss on my wheaties because I really wanted to see this fight, but more importantly I really hope we get to see him fight again.


----------



## Liam Miller

SteveMania said:


> I think massive weight cuts combined with sparring are probably the most likely culprits here. Alves took a beating against GSP and brain injuries can lie dormant which is the scary thing about them. You could have a burst artery or vessel and not know anything about it until you take another shot to the wrong place, then you're a veggie.
> 
> Alves is one of my favorite fighters and reading this headline really took a big piss on my wheaties because I really wanted to see this fight, but more importantly I really hope we get to see him fight again.


Completely agree it will be a sad sad day if Alves can't fight again, that been said he's health comes before fighting and i'd rather see him fit and healthy than running the risk of life threatening damage.

Like you he is also one of my fave's probably top 3 or 5 in terms of personal faveorite's.


----------



## Mikey Damage

It would have been absolutely tragic if Alves took a rough to the artery, and it ruptured.

Could have been a disaster. Glad they found it before the fight.


----------



## Blasko

–Matt Hamill vs. Keith Jardine will headline the 6/19 show in Las Vegas, finals of the Ultimate Fighter season that starts Wednesday night.

Rock bottom for Jardine.


----------



## seancarleton77

I hope Hamill gets the huge KO, I can see that happening.


----------



## Liam Miller

News is that Alves will have minor surgery on brain, hopefully my boy Alves can come through this dude is a machine.

And Hamill FTW


----------



## Blasko

WON reports he'll be training in two weeks.


----------



## T3H~L3X

that's good news I read an interview where Alves was actually hoping that the fight could be moved to the Wed night show.. would have been awesome but with the surgery its impossible. Kinda blows for Ellenberger to get pushed off the card completely... Wouldn't be surprised to see him get a fight real soon.


----------



## Myers

I am interested to see how Gomi does on wednesday, hopefully he doesn't get messed up by the double weigh-ins considering his trouble cutting weight before. I don't see him winning the fight, aside from the haymaker prayer as I like to call it.


----------



## Blasko

Weigh-ins and notes for tomorrow's UFC 111 at the Prudential Center. Looked to be close to 4,000 people there and tons of press. More press than I've ever seen at a UFC event. So many photographers applied for tomorrow that some of the regulars couldn't even get credentialed.

Matthew Riddle (3-1, 170) vs. Greg Soto (7-0, 170): Let's just say Riddle is tailor made for pro wrestling, and I've had more than one pro wrestling promoter say the same thing. He's not a great fighter, but had a great look and great physique. But damn, that white underwear he was wearing today was heinous. Even Joe Rogan made a remark about it giving him nightmares.

Rodney Wallace (9-1, 206) vs. Jared Hamann (11-2, 205): After Riddle, Soto and Wallace looked like WWE recruits, Hamann looked like your next door neighbor.
Rousimar Palhares (19-2, 186) vs. Tomasz Drawl (17-2, 185): Palhares has the most gnarly right ear. This is your classic grappler vs. striker match but for some reason I expect this to be quite good.
Ricardo Almeida (11-3, 170) vs. Matt Brown (13-7, 170): Almedia got a nice reaction because he's from New Jersey, not because he's particularly charismatic. This will air at 9 p.m. on Spike. Almeida at 170 looks like a completely different person. Much smaller and you would barely recognize him.

Nate Diaz (11-5, 171) vs. Rory Markham (16-5, 177): UFC was aware ahead of time that Markham wasn't going to come close to making weight. He and Diaz reached some sort of financial agreement ahead of time. Markham started drinking immediately after stepping on the scale so he wasn't going to make an attempt to get any lower so this becomes a 177-pound catch weight fight, for Diaz, who up until this point has only fought at 155. Diaz got the first superstar reaction of the show.

LIVE PPPV FIGHTS
Mark Bocek (8-2, 154) vs. Jim Miller (16-2, 155): Designed for Miller, from New Jersey, to open with a win.
Ben Saunders (8-1-2, 169) vs. Jon Fitch (24-3, 1 no contest, 171): Kind of intriguing, although Saunders could not get up from the ground against Mike Swick, and Fitch is a tougher guy and better wrestler than Swick.

Kurt Pellegrino (20-4, 155) vs. Fabricio Comoes (10-4-1, 155): Pellegrino also from New Jersey.

Frank Mir (13-4, 265) vs. Shane Carwin (11-0, 265): Mir looked a lot more powerful at this weight than he did in December. Who would have ever believed that if these two stood next to each other that Mir would look so much more physically impressive. Also funny that in December, Mir was mega-heel and here, he got the second biggest amount of cheers on the show. Carwin looks like he's a guy who was a big, strong powerlifter that switched over to cardio training, as he's in shape, but didn't look like he was still lifting hard.

Georges St. Pierre (19-2, 170) vs. Dan Hardy (23-6, 1 no contest, 170): Hardy got a few boos. People kind of saw him as somebody and everyone was standing. Didn't appear to be that much in the way of U.K. support at the weigh-ins. St. Pierre of course got the superstar reaction. He's clearly the star of the show.
Bottom line. Nobody looked out of shape. Nothing at weigh-is should make you change your mind about any of the fights. Good crowd buzz for the last two fights.

Credit- David Meltzer.


----------



## peers

Ya'll should check out gamespot for 2 new vids of UFC undisputed 2010. Looks fucking sick. Interesting about the new career mode too.

Also check out http://www.ultimatefighter.com - episodes of all past seasons, bunch of cool shit. I'm watching Griffin/Bonnar 1 right now.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

peers said:


> Ya'll should check out gamespot for 2 new vids of UFC undisputed 2010. Looks fucking sick. Interesting about the new career mode too.
> 
> *Also check out http://www.ultimatefighter.com - episodes of all past seasons, bunch of cool shit. I'm watching Griffin/Bonnar 1 right now.*


^ 
Hero I missed the Cory Hill is it? Nate Diaz fight because there was a scratch on my dvd. Nice one peers.


----------



## Blasko

peers said:


> Also check out http://www.ultimatefighter.com - episodes of all past seasons, bunch of cool shit. I'm watching Griffin/Bonnar 1 right now.


 Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Blasko

I like Fitch but he's gonna kill business if he ever becomes champ.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fitch... snore...... zzzzzz


----------



## Rmx820

Mir is going to kill himself


----------



## Blasko

Mir's so offing himself.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Feel's so good watching Mir lose emphatically. Bring on Lesnar/Carwin.


----------



## wwevilman

Frank.......


----------



## -Mystery-

GSP should have snapped Hardy's arm in half.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I give credit for getting out of that armbar. Wanted GSP to finish that fight, but I am content with this.


----------



## Myers

Yeah vintage GSP, another 25 minute humpfest. Good to see fitch win by "GSP" as well. Carwin/Lesnar should be a great fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

That armbar or Kimura on anybody else and the fight would have been finished and the haters wouldn't have rip into GSP yet again but Hardy has some heart.

If fighters can't stop or compete with GSP or fitch for that matter with their strategy and gameplans then tough fucking shit to the fighters and the fans, deal with it or find a way to combat it.

Watching Mir get smashed is so good.


----------



## MovieStarR™

Dan Hardy is one tough fuck...

Congrats go out to GSP in Victory.


----------



## Destiny

Fantastic display by GSP. Great fight by Hardy but was beaten by the best.


----------



## CJ Punk

Lol at Frank.

Carwin is going to be a legit threat to Lesnar and if people don't believe that then they are crazy. Just look at how Carwin manhandled Mir tonight, it wasn't even a close fight. Being a Lesnar fan and everything I actually am a little afraid of his next fight with Carwin.


----------



## seancarleton77

I respect Dan Hardy's fighting spirit. He can be Champion in a year or two if he keeps evolving, and works on his take down defence.


----------



## Blasko

Looking back at it, I feel bad for Mir. He gained all that muscle for NOTHING in the long run.

Oh, and Babalu got fired for not letting go of his submission. I think that's a little too much.


----------



## -Mystery-

The Immortal CJ said:


> Lol at Frank.
> 
> Carwin is going to be a legit threat to Lesnar and if people don't believe that then they are crazy. Just look at how Carwin manhandled Mir tonight, it wasn't even a close fight. Being a Lesnar fan and everything I actually am a little afraid of his next fight with Carwin.


Lesnar will completely overwhelm Carwin with his brute strength.


----------



## wwevilman

Props to Carwin, the man is a beast and I hope he knocks the the hell outta Lesnar, I'm very sad that Mir didn't win but thems the breaks.

BTW, for all the Mir haters in here, it's real easy to talk sh*t behind your keyboards, at least Mir has the heart to compete, I'd like to see any of you take several punches to the head from a 265 pound monster of a man and see how it feels.


----------



## Myers

GSP should have taken that arm home with him. If hardy didn't want to tap that's his problem. At least in two weeks we will have champions who will finish their fights. 

It sucks because no one in that division is going to beat GSP, so we are stuck for probably a long time with more fights like his last four fights.


----------



## SteveMania

The Immortal CJ said:


> Lol at Frank.
> 
> Carwin is going to be a legit threat to Lesnar and if people don't believe that then they are crazy. Just look at how Carwin manhandled Mir tonight, it wasn't even a close fight. Being a Lesnar fan and everything I actually am a little afraid of his next fight with Carwin.



Eh, for as impressive as Carwin's punching power is, there's teeth to the whole 'poor man's version of Brock' conjecture that people have harped about in the past.

For starters, Carwin isn't as accomplished a wrestler, doesn't appear to have a better shot than Brock (he was stuffed early by all of a portly 5'10'' Englishman and couldn't get Mir on his back), isn't as explosive, hasn't demonstrated the slightest bit of head movement in any of his fights, plods like a mofo, and has only really banked on a rudimentary 1-2 bolstered because of his power. And that's just breaking the surface. For a guy with 12 pro fights he hasn't accrued a whole lot of ring time, his cardio is suspect and entire defensive wrestling/guard remains in question. Not to mention Mir has a history of folding like a cheap suit when the going gets tough.


----------



## WillTheBloody

seancarleton77 said:


> I respect Dan Hardy's fighting spirit. He can be Champion in a year or two if he keeps evolving, and works on his take down defence.


Totally agree. I was insanely impressed with Hardy's toughness. Some other thoughts:

- GSP says he ain't moving up and I believe him. So the question is: who's next?

- I'm gonna bet on Mir/Nogueira II as the next fight for both men.

- Jon Fitch still bores the fuck out of me.

- How fucking awesome is heel Brock!? The guy almost dies and he's _still_ fucking booed. Too bad Carwin can't cut a babyface promo. Carwin is going to be massively over for their eventual title fight. They basically shit on Dana's booking decision, too.


----------



## Blasko

Fitch is doing what wins fights. Can't blame him for not altering his style. 

Funny quote
Anyway, for those of you who have kids, get a tape of this match and whenever they use dirty words or talk back, tell them they have to go to their room and watch Fitch fight.


----------



## SteveMania

WillTheBloody said:


> - Jon Fitch still bores the fuck out of me.



This x 1000.

Don't get me wrong, I love watching a ground battle and Miller/Bocek and Pellegrino/Morango were wildly entertaining, but Fitch is the most boring motherfucker to grace the octagon in years and no one can argue that. You can't say that the folks in the audience are just uneducated and were booing for no reason when they cheered loudly for passing and escapes in the first two fights and with GSP (and LOL at anyone thinking all GSP did was 'hump' Hardy for five rounds).

The only time he finds himself in a dominant position is when an opponent scrambles and he manages to get the back, and even then he can't finish non-grappling bums from that position. He does just enough with his little pitter-patter GnP to get some more blanket time and rarely ever puts up an effort to pass half-guard. I really hope they put together the Alves fight again when he's good and ready because there's a very good chance Fitch gets his shit worked.


----------



## smitlick

After catching the Diaz fight does anyone actually see him sustaining a Welterweight Spot? I love both Diaz Brothers but tbh Nate just looks like he'd get dominated by someone with better striking or more power...


----------



## SteveMania

I'd like to see Nate get his feet wet at 170 first before taking on the division's finest, but neither Diaz can wrestle for shit which makes his future seem bleak in a division that is by and large wrestler-oriented. It's easy to look good against a halfway decent brawler like Rory Markham, not so much against guys like Kos, Fitch, Pierce, Ellenberger and to a lesser extent, Hughes and Rumble, all of whom can wrestle and tool Diaz in the clinch.

He's still young and obviously improving so I won't write him off. Training at a great camp with the right people around him should help elevate him accordingly, even if he isn't likely to break into the upper tier.


----------



## peers

Glad I stayed up. Good card I thought, including the prelims. 

I'm so sad for Frank Mir, it must be really disheartening to lose to a guy who you're so superior to technically. Well, apart from wrestling. What the fuck is it with Frank, whenever he gets put against the cage or wrestled on the ground, he doesn't move and just eats shots and smiles as if they don't hurt. When he fought Brock he was just froze, perhaps waiting for something, and same with Carwin up against the cage. 

Mir and Carwin may be the same size, but carwin is a lot stronger. Mir still has work to do in both wrestling and strength/conditioning. Hope he bounces back.

As for GSP/Hardy, I thought it was a pretty entertaining fight. He's so... explosive. His shots and superman punches were LIGHTNING fast. Including his transitions on the ground. Props to Hardy for being so fucking tough to finish. His heart impressed me more than his talk on primetime.

I think GSP will fight Fitch, Koscheck or Paulo Thiago. Probably Fitch, and then the winner of Koscheck/Paulo (provided Kos gets past daley, otherwise it'd be Daley/Paulo). And so I think Fitch will get the first shot (if he beats Alves). And let's not forget, BJ might move up. Might be a while before GSP fights again... but after those fights he should move up.


----------



## brian8448

That Mir stoppage was brutal, premature stoppages suck but Mir looked DEAD. Not sure where he goes from here. The HW division is by far the most interesting in the UFC at this point imo.

Not a GSP fan at all but what he did last night wasn't really lay n pray, or just getting the takedown and controlling. Just controlling and doing no damage shouldn't be scored imo, but GSP did have offense from the top and had attempts to hurt Hardy/end the fight.


----------



## Myers

Dana white said that the winner of Kos/Daly had more riding then just a shot at GSP. It is believed that the winner and GSP will be the next coaches of TUF.

Whoever wins it doesn't really matter the fight will be boring.


----------



## Dark Church

Great another season of TUF holding up a weight class. I hate TUF at this point and just want it to go away. Dana also suggested that Fitch fight Koscheck for #1 contender spot and Fitch said no. Dana replied by saying he must not want the title shot that bad then. Fitch is my favorite fighter but Dana is right. If you won't fight whoever you have to then you don't really want the shot that bad. Hell the Lauzon brothers wanted to fight each other just for the hell of it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Great another season of TUF holding up a weight class. I hate TUF at this point and just want it to go away. Dana also suggested that Fitch fight Koscheck for #1 contender spot and Fitch said no. Dana replied by saying he must not want the title shot that bad then. Fitch is my favorite fighter but Dana is right. If you won't fight whoever you have to then you don't really want the shot that bad. Hell the Lauzon brothers wanted to fight each other just for the hell of it.


You act like there's a line of challengers for GSP so how is that holding up the division? You just said it yourself, Fitch didn't wanna fight for the number one contendership so how exactly is the division being held up? This is the welterweight division we're talking about, GSP has already cleaned house so there's nothing wrong with having him coach on TUF.


----------



## T-C

Mir getting brutalised was glorious. 

Fitch is a massive turn off on every card he shows up on now. Sure he wins, but it's as painful for the viewer as it is for his opponent.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I honestly didn't feel bored watching GSP dominate. It was fun to watch Hardy survive that armbar and kimura. If people are so wrapped up about GSP being a bore in his division, you can't blame him for dominating. Until someone else steps up and gives him a run for his title, he is supposed to be at his peak and dominate.


----------



## seancarleton77

I loved that fight, I wanted GSP to finish but Dan Hardy's fighting spirit and struggle to survive really entertained me.


----------



## McQueen

GSP/Hardy would have gone exactly as I expected if Hardy didn't have so much heart and survived both of those armbars, but nevertheless like I expected that fight was all about Hardy being on his ass the whole time. Didn't hate it and in fact enjoyed it more than his last bout with Alves but I really haven't been excited watch a GSP in a while.

I thought Mark Bocek got robbed.

Ben Saunders pissed me off, appearently the guy can't do anything from his guard. I was expecting much more of a fight out of him.

I enjoyed Batman's fight with Camoes, don't get all the hate on Pellegrino myself.

Only second time i've seen Carwin fight (the other time was against Gonzaga) so he looked fairly impressive or at least those uppercuts from the clinch did. but really still don't have much to say about him. Hope I get to see Shane vs Cain at some point though.


----------



## thepunisherkills

I agree with people saying Fitch is boring. Almost fell asleep watching his fight last night.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rockhead said:


> I honestly didn't feel bored watching GSP dominate. It was fun to watch Hardy survive that armbar and kimura. If people are so wrapped up about GSP being a bore in his division, you can't blame him for dominating. Until someone else steps up and gives him a run for his title, he is supposed to be at his peak and dominate.


I agree i have never been bored watching a GSP fight, the GSP hate is fucking stupid, he nearly snapped hardy's arm off what more do people want it's not he's fault Hardy is a tough bastard.

People just need to get over themselves but it must be the in thing now to hate gsp that hate bandwagon is really rolling now.

on a side note the New Jersey crowd kinda sucked. mma boo boys can fuckoff


----------



## Myers

I called the 25 min control fest last week when everyone said he would finish the fight. I don't know about you guys but I have been bored with his last few fights. It's alot of the same talk about how he wants a legacy and that this is the best GSP you've ever seen, and then he gives the same thing. Granted he tried two submissions in 25 min this time around, but there were times when hardy was a flopping around like a fish but GSP wouldn't attempt to pass his guard even though he could pass like a hot knife through butter at any time. 

What happened to the GSP that was stopping every opponent on his way to the title? You can bet that he won't want to stand and trade with either Kos or Daly so we will see the same fight again, and then fitch will get his rematch and we will see that fight again.


----------



## Rated R™

How in the blue hell did they build Carwin as 6'5 and on top of that Mir's 6'3 and Carwin looked much shorter.

What was that about?


----------



## T3H~L3X

GSP is still stinging from the Serra knock out and I think a bit apprehensive about standing with anyone because of that. Though you really can't fault the guy for playing to his strengths and doing what he does best to defeat an opponent. This fight was about a champion and a warrior with the heart of a champion... Dan hardy proved he was every bit deserving of this fight. Would have loved to see GSP stand with hima bit but watching Hardy's never say die atttitude perserve through 5 tough rounds of GSP trying to findish in any way he could off the feet. 

SDisssappointed in Mir thoguht his drive and determination would have heloped him through Carwin and maybe be atleast make the 3rd fight a bit competetive but lovin' that Carwin's gonna finally get his shot after being a bit screwed over last year with fights being canceled. Lets hope this goes through. 

Finch is bioring if he never got another shot I'd be happy but he does deserve one... Still think Kos/Daley does more though.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> I called the 25 min control fest last week when everyone said he would finish the fight. I don't know about you guys but I have been bored with his last few fights. It's alot of the same talk about how he wants a legacy and that this is the best GSP you've ever seen, and then he gives the same thing. Granted he tried two submissions in 25 min this time around, but there were times when hardy was a flopping around like a fish but GSP wouldn't attempt to pass his guard even though he could pass like a hot knife through butter at any time.
> 
> What happened to the GSP that was stopping every opponent on his way to the title? You can bet that he won't want to stand and trade with either Kos or Daly so we will see the same fight again, and then fitch will get his rematch and we will see that fight again.



GSP, while annoyingly content to play the positional game, went through Hardy's guard like butter, had his back numerous times, and came close to breaking his arm and shoulder. Fitch took the path of least resistance, was reluctant to pass half guard and only threw the typical short, irritating shots designed to look active more so than hurt his opponent.

While it wasn't the wholesale 25 minute beatdown from GSP we've seen in the past, Hardy is a tough motherfucker that wears his pathos on his sleeve. Nothing has changed with GSP for the worse, the level of competition is simply better than it was five years ago. That's the evolution of MMA for you, the average fighter of 2005 would get raped by the average fighter of 2010, comparatively. Fitch, Alves and Hardy are quality Top 10 guys, no shame in going five rounds with them, let alone going five rounds while handily dominating with his bread and butter.


----------



## SteveMania

Rated R™ said:


> How in the blue hell did they build Carwin as 6'5 and on top of that Mir's 6'3 and Carwin looked much shorter.
> 
> What was that about?



Carwin's actually 6'10'', they got it wrong.


----------



## wwevilman

Well Strikeforce has confirmed that Brett Rogers will face Alistair Overeem WITH the belt on the line.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=11089&zoneid=13

Thoughts?


----------



## Myers

Sounds like ubereem is going to take a dive to me, he does fight in japan lol. 

Rodgers takes the title from overeem and faces Bobby Lashley at the end of the year after negotiations fall through with Fedor.


----------



## Blasko

These fucks can't book.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I really don't understand the hate for GSP and being 'boring'.

He's one of the most active fighters from top position...um, ever.

By my count:

- 2 full-mounts
- 2 submission
- 2 back-controls
- 2 postures up
- actively passing guard, all fight

I've only watched the fight once, so might be more. But he's incredibly active.

GSP goes for it. If you cannot see it, I don't know what to tell you. 



> I called the 25 min control fest last week when everyone said he would finish the fight. I don't know about you guys but I have been bored with his last few fights. It's alot of the same talk about how he wants a legacy and that this is the best GSP you've ever seen, and then he gives the same thing.


The same thing we see is utter dominance. Seriously. Who was the last fighter to put him in danger? Matt Serra at 69? 

It's not GSP's fault he's the best MMA wrestler in the history of MMA. 



> Granted he tried two submissions in 25 min this time around, but there were times when hardy was a flopping around like a fish but GSP wouldn't attempt to pass his guard even though he could pass like a hot knife through butter at any time.


He passed his guard severely times, but he sat in guard sometimes because Greg Jackson told him to. Listen to Joe Rogan inbetween rounds 2 and 3. He says Jackson told GSP to stay in guard to do some GnP. 

Anytime Hardy threw up some mission control, GSP would quickly go from guard to side control. In a finger's snap.



> What happened to the GSP that was stopping every opponent on his way to the title? You can bet that he won't want to stand and trade with either Kos or Daly so we will see the same fight again, and then fitch will get his rematch and we will see that fight again.


GSP's striking >>> Kos and Daley's striking.

Yeah. Throwing bomb hooks are great. GSP would pick them apart. Watch what GSP did to Hardy while they briefly stood up. 

GSP landed a clean right cross, a few superman jab, a thigh kick. He connected. Hardy connected with air. So much for that standup. Don't let the UFC hype train fool you, GSP has top-notch striking.

Reading the comment sections on websites, twitter, and whatnot. I'm really effing irked at the GSP hate.


----------



## -Mystery-

wwevilman said:


> Well Strikeforce has confirmed that Brett Rogers will face Alistair Overeem WITH the belt on the line.
> 
> http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=11089&zoneid=13
> 
> Thoughts?


Russo, is that you?

Fucking retarded. Rogers loses to Fedor, but gets a title shot for his next fight. Riiiiight.

Gonna be a trainwreck if Rogers wins and Fedor does too. Lulz.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> I really don't understand the hate for GSP and being 'boring'.
> 
> He's one of the most active fighters from top position...um, ever.
> 
> By my count:
> 
> - 2 full-mounts
> - 2 submission
> - 2 back-controls
> - 2 postures up
> - actively passing guard, all fight
> 
> I've only watched the fight once, so might be more. But he's incredibly active.
> GSP goes for it. If you cannot see it, I don't know what to tell you.
> 
> 
> The same thing we see is utter dominance. Seriously. Who was the last fighter to put him in danger? Matt Serra at 69?
> 
> It's not GSP's fault he's the best MMA wrestler in the history of MMA.
> 
> 
> He passed his guard severely times, but he sat in guard sometimes because Greg Jackson told him to. Listen to Joe Rogan inbetween rounds 2 and 3. He says Jackson told GSP to stay in guard to do some GnP.
> 
> Anytime Hardy threw up some mission control, GSP would quickly go from guard to side control. In a finger's snap.
> 
> 
> GSP's striking >>> Kos and Daley's striking.
> 
> Yeah. Throwing bomb hooks are great. GSP would pick them apart. Watch what GSP did to Hardy while they briefly stood up.
> 
> GSP landed a clean right cross, a few superman jab, a thigh kick. He connected. Hardy connected with air. So much for that standup. Don't let the UFC hype train fool you, GSP has top-notch striking.
> 
> Reading the comment sections on websites, twitter, and whatnot. I'm really effing irked at the GSP hate.


GSP didn't stand with hardy, he kept him away with outside punches and shot whenever he wanted. I can't knock on a guy who no one can beat, and I wouldn't expect him to stand with guys who can knock him out especially when can't knock them out. His striking is still rudimentary compared to some of the other fighters, the superman punches he always tries for is proof. I just know that if I need to go to the bathroom or maybe walk to the liquor store when GSP has a fight, I won't miss much. I'll call it now, GSP wins by decision in his next fight and he will apologize again for not being able to finish another opponent.


----------



## Mikey Damage

No no no. Jon Fitch's striking is rudimentary. Josh Koscheck's striking is rudimentary. Matt Hughes' striking is rudimentary. 

GSP's striking is more of a calculation. What's wrong with the superman punches? He lands them. It's not like he's missing them. I believe he threw two, and landed both. And they're superman jabs, really. It makes a quick punch, that much quicker. Hardy had no answer for GSP's lightning quick strikes. Hardy's a decent-to-good striker when he's aggressive, but a great counter-striking. GSP had too much speed for his punches for Hardy to unload his powerful counters.

As for GSP's next fight. Really depends.

Jake Shields: Decision
Josh Koscheck: Decision
Paul Daley: Finish
Jon Fitch: Finish


----------



## Myers

I would take Kos over GSP in the stand up, if Kos can hit him. 

It was obvious where Hardy's weakness was, we saw it when he barely beat Marcus Davis last year. GSP and the jackson camp had the perfect game plan and executed it perfectly. Any time Hardy came forward GSP backed off threw some faints out there along with a few legs kicks. He used the superman jabs to throw of his rhythm and when hardy came in again he took him down with ease. That happened in round two and it was the only real time any striking was exchanged, the rest of the rounds opened with a takedown.

I am slightly bitter still because I was really looking forward to this fight especially with all the hype and the primetime special they did and all his talk about finishing the fight. It made it anticlimactic for me to see the 25 min wrestling clinic he always has. It was kind of like watching a rerun.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm going to have to respectfully disagree with your assertion on Koscheck's striking.

He's just a bomb-thrower. He's not much of a technical striker, if at all. But he does more power. I'd give him that.


----------



## McQueen

While I don't really like watching it all the time (as I find Wrestling to be the most effective but least entertaining style to watch) if it were me i'd fight exactly the same way GSP does. I'm not a GSP hater or anything but there definately a lot of other guys i'd rather watch. GSP just happens to be on a different level than everyone else, we just have to deal with it.


----------



## Rated R™

SteveMania said:


> Carwin's actually 6'10'', they got it wrong.


Yap and Lesnar/Mir are 7'3".


----------



## T-C

No way is GSPs striking better than Daley's, no way. A lot of what Mikey said made sense, but I'm not having that.

My main gripe with GSP is that he continually talks about how wonderful he wants his legacy to be, yet he doesn't want to move out of a weight division that he cleaned out and he is still seemingly content to ride out dominant decisions.


----------



## McQueen

Just once i'd like to hear GSP talk some moreshit about someone, I mean his most entertaining moment was telling Matt Hughes he doesn't impress him. Instead we just get "I want to be the best fighter I can be" every time now.


----------



## SteveMania

T-C said:


> No way is GSPs striking better than Daley's, no way.



+1

GSP is one of my favorite fighters, but his striking is easily the worst part of his game and it doesn't take much to see why. His head movement is nonexistant, he overrelies on the superman punch as a jab, and he doesn't throw in combinations at all but these liabilities can be overcome when the opponent is only thinking 'stop the shot so I don't get grapplefucked', which is why he's able to outstrike those superior to him on the feet.

BJ, Alves, Hardy and Daley are all better strikers than GSP and if you knew anything about boxing or kickboxing you'd realize that.





McQueen said:


> Just once i'd like to hear GSP talk some moreshit about someone, I mean his most entertaining moment was telling Matt Hughes he doesn't impress him. Instead we just get "I want to be the best fighter I can be" every time now.



For some reason GSP seems incapable of speaking in anything but canned answers. He's P4P the most boring interview in the sport, even though I really could care less about his lame responses since he turns everyone he faces into hamburger. But I would be more excited for his fights if he'd come out and pull a 'I wuz not eeemprezed wit your pair four mance' every once in awhile.


----------



## thepunisherkills

-Mystery- said:


> Russo, is that you?
> 
> Fucking retarded. Rogers loses to Fedor, but gets a title shot for his next fight. Riiiiight.
> 
> Gonna be a trainwreck if Rogers wins and Fedor does too. Lulz.


I was like wtf? What if rogers wins? Fedor vs rogers 2 but now for title lol
Bonehead move either way you look at it. Lets just hope allistair wins.


----------



## S-Mac

Sadly i think thats just how GSP is outside of the cage but as you said inside there he is a different animal to everyone else.


----------



## Myers

I wonder if they made Overeem/Rodgers for the title because Fedor may not return to SF after his third fight. If that's the case I want to see him tear apart Lashley after he gets done murdering Werdum. It would make sense to make Fedor/Overeem and do Werdum/Rodgers instead.


----------



## Blasko

Aside form AA, who the FUCK has Rodgers beat in order to get a title shot?

It just shows how bush league SF is outside of their CBS shows.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Hajime I actually I agree with you for once. It actually shows how weak their HW division is. Werdum should be facing Rogers and Fedor should be facing Overeem. Hell, Lashley vs Overeem would have been a better choice.


----------



## S-Mac

Would have loved to see Overeem beat the living tar out of Lashley but him against Rogers just seems like stupid matchmaking after Rodgers lost to fedor so if rodgers wins this fight the whole point of Fedor/Overeem has gone.


----------



## smitlick

McQueen said:


> Just once i'd like to hear GSP talk some moreshit about someone, I mean his most entertaining moment was telling Matt Hughes he doesn't impress him. Instead we just get "I want to be the best fighter I can be" every time now.


wasnt that Matt Serra?


----------



## SteveMania

smitlick said:


> wasnt that Matt Serra?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX3sEGtG8mQ


----------



## Myers

Apparently he wasn't impressed with taylor swift either.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozYTYLEer2I&feature=related


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Myers said:


> Apparently he wasn't impressed with taylor swift either.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozYTYLEer2I&feature=related


Gold :lmao

and ROTFL at two Joe Rogans


----------



## Mikey Damage

SteveMania said:


> +1
> 
> GSP is one of my favorite fighters, but his striking is easily the worst part of his game and it doesn't take much to see why. His head movement is nonexistant, he overrelies on the superman punch as a jab, and he doesn't throw in combinations at all but these liabilities can be overcome when the opponent is only thinking 'stop the shot so I don't get grapplefucked', which is why he's able to outstrike those superior to him on the feet.
> 
> BJ, Alves, Hardy and Daley are all better strikers than GSP and if you knew anything about boxing or kickboxing you'd realize that.


Genuine curiosity, since I know nothing about boxing/kickboxing.

How can GSP's head movement be non-existent when he doesn't get hit? Or is just a matter of GSP staying too far out to pocket that his lack of head movement is compensated by distance between him and his opponent?


----------



## asdf122345

Any one here going to watch UFC Fight Night: Gomi vs Florian Wednesday? I got Florian by Tko in Round 2. Roy Nelson by Ko.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yeah, im going to watch.

florian by decision. nelson by tko.


----------



## S-Mac

Florian by KO in the first round and Nelson in the latter rounds.


----------



## wwevilman

Myers said:


> Apparently he wasn't impressed with taylor swift either.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozYTYLEer2I&feature=related


He was so unimpressed he made a song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl-beMYQ-K0

P.S, GO KENFLO!


----------



## S-Mac

wwevilman said:


> *He was so unimpressed he made a song.
> *
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl-beMYQ-K0
> 
> P.S, GO KENFLO!


Great stuff there.


----------



## SteveMania

-Role Model- said:


> Genuine curiosity, since I know nothing about boxing/kickboxing.
> 
> How can GSP's head movement be non-existent when he doesn't get hit? Or is just a matter of GSP staying too far out to pocket that his lack of head movement is compensated by distance between him and his opponent?



He doesn't get hit often because by the time his opponent plants and looks to uncork, GSP already changed levels and is deep in a shot. But when he does ply his craft on the feet, particularity against Fitch, he makes little effort to move his head and rarely ever positions for the nice slip and counter.

His speed offsets a lot of this but if he'd learn to jab to set up the combos instead of relying on flashy stuff like the superman punch to get inside, he'd be a killer on the feet. On the plus side, though, I really like GSP's footwork because he never gave Alves any decent angle and after all those Alves bull rushes he always left himself open with a takedown.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Watching Paul Daley vs Martin Kampmann...Daley got hit a lot. He took some good shots from Martin, seeing as Daley has a propensity to keep his head upright. He only dropped his chin a few times while moving forward. He seems susceptible to a counter-puncher. Daley vs Hardy would be an intriguing fight based off their striking style. Unfortunately, we'll likely never see that.

Daley does throw quick as hell combos, though. And he loves his left hook. I'm going to re-watch this fight again. Plus GSP vs Fitch/Penn/Alves. Instead of watching the fight, I'm just going to eye-.... GSP.

p.s: Martin Kampmann has one hell of a chin. Goodness, did he take some shots from Daley. Hardy vs Kampmann seems like a realistic fight to happen.

rumor: couture vs liddell 4 at Ufc 116. nothing set in stone..just a rumor. hope it's wrong.


----------



## Myers

Dammit Mikey, I thought you were role model for a second.

I am looking forward to tomorrows fights, I can't say the same for TUF. 

Big Country came in today at a "slim" 263lbs


----------



## Mikey Damage

no interest in TUF. Just bleh.

Nelson looks fit.


----------



## Blasko

Nelson looks solid instead of flabby.

TUF or South Park. :hmm:


----------



## Myers

-Role Model- said:


> no interest in TUF. Just bleh.
> 
> Nelson looks fit.


Well fit-ish.

South Park over TUF by the way.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

No one watching TUF? 

I'll watch it anyways, I've got nothing better to do on Wednesday night.


----------



## seancarleton77

Tuf over South Park for me, although both are rather childish at times. The main fight card over both by 100 miles!


----------



## CyberWaste

Just like to say how fucking excited I am for 114. Im heading to vegas for a stag party that week and will watch it in the bars or maybe keep an eye for tickets while im there. I hope Rampage knocks Rashad the fuck out!


----------



## Mikey Damage

i'll watch TUF because I'm a nymph for the UFc.

but Im not sure I'll enjoy it.


----------



## Duke

I dunno why anybody would pick South Park over TUF. The first two episodes were childish and just plain terrible. TUF will hopefully be better.


----------



## Myers

I'll probably watch the laker game while I dvr TUF and South Park. I wish Uno/Tibau made the main card, I could care less about Quarry/Rivera.


----------



## seancarleton77

Thanks to FightLine.com for the following:

During today's "The Ultimate Fighter: Team Liddell Vs. Team Ortiz" media conference call, Chuck Liddell took a moment to veer away from talks of Tito Ortiz and the reality show to comment on UFC welterweight champion Georges St. Pierre's UFC 111 title defense against Dan Hardy.

While he dominated every second of their five round fight, St. Pierre was unable to put Dan Hardy away, and he has drawn much criticism for it. Even though he is known for finishing fights in brutal fashion, Chuck Liddell disagrees with the criticism.

"GSP did what he was supposed to," said "The Iceman". "He went out there and won the fight and tried to finish it. He didn't give a guy with heavy hands... a chance to hit him."

Liddell went on, "The thing is, he was trying to finish the guy. He went after submissions. It wasn't like he was just laying and praying on top of him. He was trying to pass [Hardy's guard]. As a smart fighter, I can't fault him."

Dan Hardy is known for possessing heavy hands and Liddell agrees with St. Pierre's strategy of taking the fight away from his opponent's strengths.

"If a guy is not really a threat on the ground and he is a threat on his feet...it makes no sense to stand and bang with him," said Liddell.

He did add, however, "Don't get me wrong, it would have been more exciting and I would've probably liked it a lot better if he would've stood up and exchanged with him. It would've been more fun to watch. But is that considered a smart move? No."

"The Iceman" gave slight criticism towards Hardy's performance but was quick to give the Brit props for his grit.

"I would've liked to have seen a little more takedown defense from Hardy," he said. But he added, "Hardy got out of things...Hardy was staying tough. I thought [St. Pierre] was gonna break his arm a couple times."

Liddell also said at one point that, like most MMA fans, he was disappointed that the Jon Fitch-Thiago Alves fight was scrapped at the last minute due to a possible brain irregularity showing up on Alves' pre-fight CAT scan.

The media conference call was put on to promote the newest season of "The Ultimate Fighter" reality show, which will see Liddell and his rival, Tito Ortiz, face off as coaches. The show will premiere Wednesday night on Spike TV directly after the airing of "UFC Fight Night 21: Florian Vs. Gomi".


By the way Alves's surgery was a success!


----------



## T.B.

Florian
Nelson
Quarry
Pearson


----------



## Blasko

Power outage~


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Right before the fight I was looking forward to most!! 

Serious power in Fat Country


----------



## wwevilman

Ugh....Can't stand Nelson.


----------



## Blasko

Roy Nelson is growing on me like a tumor.


----------



## Stormbringer

TUF or South Park? More like SVU!


----------



## Blasko

"Uh, James Toney."

:lmao


----------



## McQueen

Man Big Country is awesome, good to see him fight again.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Nelson won? Forgot about this
Good thing for this thread
Im rooting for Gomi.

That Jab from Kenny is pretty crisp tonight.
Lackluster fight so far, need to pick up last round.
WOW Gomi looked lost out there. Kenflo with the choke!


----------



## McQueen

Gomi looked like a C-Level fighter in that fight. Really dissipointed in his performance.


----------



## thepunisherkills

McQueen said:


> Gomi looked like a C-Level fighter in that fight. Really dissipointed in his performance.


DANA WHITE: I just brought you all the way from Japan for that?


----------



## Blasko

I'm a huge Gomi fan but that was embarrassing.


----------



## McQueen

I'd be pretty mad if it were me.


----------



## Rush

KenFlo was lighting Gomi up with the jab. Impressive ground game as well but it seemed like he was content to just stand toe to toe until he got hit by a clean shot by Gomi.

Pretty sure Dana doesn't care too much. Just another feather in his UFC > PRIDE cap and just Gomi's presence in a UFC cage would spike some interest from the casual japanese fan.


----------



## Blasko

Gomi needs a new camp. RSCL won't cut it in UFC.


----------



## SteveMania

My biggest concern with Gomi going in was that he no longer had the physical tools to offset the technical advantages of his opponents, and it was proven in spades tonight. Gomi's style is close to a carbon copy of Liddell's in that he fights hands down, loopy punches from weird angles, relies on his chin for defense, and has a sick sprawl. He's unorthodox as hell and that can be a plus but to fight unorthodox you have to have physical gifts to offset the disadvantages that fighting with your hands down and throwing wild haymakers can present and Gomi doesn't have that anymore.

With that said, Florian's hands looked great, especially his jab. Great timing and awareness as well, never stayed inside of Gomi's range and always gave him a different look whenever Gomi waded forward. He's probably the front-runner to take the LW crown when BJ moves up permanently.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Really enjoyed the Fight Night overall. They pretty much gotta do Florian/Maynard now.

Also, it's great to see Pearson doing well...and Jacob "Christmas" Volkmann got the win! Good for that scrappy, fluorescent bastard!


----------



## Myers

I would like Big Country to continue his sideshow of circus fighters. He has already done a lanky giant, youtube street fighter,former nfl player, and now wants a former boxer. Hell I like the guy, I want to see him go far in the UFC. 

Pearson looks great and Tibau looked impressive too even though uno shouldn't be in there anymore.


----------



## Mikey Damage

my DVR cut off and I only saw the first 8 minutes of the fight...

but Florian's jab looked tremendous. He was finding a home for it nearly ever time. And due its quickness, it prevented Gomi from counter-punching effectively.

Nelson hits hard, but I'm not anointing him or anything. He's probably ready for a step up in competition, though. Someone like Gabe Gonzaga, perhaps.


----------



## S-Mac

Florian jab looked awesome last night he didnt let Gomi get near him and Big Country did exactly what i thought he would KO him in the first round.


----------



## Dark Church

Another PRIDE guy that seems to be all hype. Gomi looked like crap and showed me nothing to think he is any better. Nelson/Dos Santos would not surprise me at all but I would rather see Nelson take on Kongo next. That way JDS can destroy Cain. Florian/Maynard sounds like a possibility and that would be awesome.


----------



## Liam Miller

sorry double post


----------



## Liam Miller

Even though he has just come off a loss i wanna see Nelson fight Mir.


----------



## Duke

Dark Church is a moron. 

All hype... he is one of the greatest LW ever. Gomi is on a slide and it's been well documented. Florian looked crisp on his feet though, good footwork and a stiff jab kept Gomi at bay and unable to unload any of those looping hay makers. 

Give Florian a fight against Maynard.


Nate Diaz wants to fight at LW so give home Gomi. That would be a sick fight.


----------



## Myers

The premier episode of TUF 11 was pretty good IMO, I think there are some exciting fighters this season.


----------



## Duke

A couple of them looked alright. No one really jumped out at me though. The guy with the fro looked pretty damn athletic and the guy with green and blakc hair put on a good performance as well.

That being said my pick to win the show is Rich Anttonito.


----------



## Dark Church

Duke said:


> Dark Church is a moron.
> 
> All hype... he is one of the greatest LW ever. Gomi is on a slide and it's been well documented. Florian looked crisp on his feet though, good footwork and a stiff jab kept Gomi at bay and unable to unload any of those looping hay makers.
> 
> Give Florian a fight against Maynard.
> 
> 
> Nate Diaz wants to fight at LW so give home Gomi. That would be a sick fight.


PRIDE has a well documented history of overrated fighters. Gomi for now is added to that list. UFC is the pros so winning at an amateur level doesn't mean crap. Shogun, Cro Cop, Soko, Kang and Herring were all hyped up alot after PRIDE and failed in the UFC. Shogun may have another undeserved title shot but he has failed at 2-2. The man can't do anything without stomps and soccer kicks.


----------



## Duke

Those fighters you listed from Pride I believe only one was overhype by MMA fans and that was Cro Cop. To say Sho Gun was overhyped could be true but he has looked good as of late, even in a loss to unbeaten Lyoto Machida. But Soko, Kang Herring were just hyped by the UFC who hype any fighter that fights for them. 

To say Gomi is overhyped is just a ludicrous statement. When he was in his prime he was the hottes LW on the planet. It was only in the last few years that we witnessed this slide. I would agree if you told me Gomi's style is outdated but he's perfectly hyped as one of the best LW's in the sports history.


----------



## seancarleton77

I would just like to point out like most guys that make the transition from Pride to the UFC Gomi is passed his prime.

p.s. Shogun was fucking up Machida.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Another PRIDE guy that seems to be all hype. Gomi looked like crap and showed me nothing to think he is any better. Nelson/Dos Santos would not surprise me at all but I would rather see Nelson take on Kongo next. That way JDS can destroy Cain. Florian/Maynard sounds like a possibility and that would be awesome.


Why would they throw Nelson to the wolves to get destroyed by Dos Santos?

Nelson/Kongo makes sense.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kongo will get fucked up badly, book it Joe!


----------



## Myers

Nelson is charismatic, and they can string together another couple more fights for him if he keeps winning before he gets handled by the top 5 HW's. I would take him against Kongo,Gonzaga,and maybe even Big Nog.


----------



## Dark Church

-Mystery- said:


> Why would they throw Nelson to the wolves to get destroyed by Dos Santos?
> 
> Nelson/Kongo makes sense.


Fully agreed I just read that JDS would possibly face the winner of Nelson/Struve a couple of days ago.


----------



## McQueen

Dark Church said:


> PRIDE has a well documented history of overrated fighters. Gomi for now is added to that list. UFC is the pros so winning at an amateur level doesn't mean crap. Shogun, Cro Cop, Soko, Kang and Herring were all hyped up alot after PRIDE and failed in the UFC. Shogun may have another undeserved title shot but he has failed at 2-2. The man can't do anything without stomps and soccer kicks.


Shogun was coming off a big injury that hampered him for a long ass time, Kang has no heart and everyone else you listed is past their prime. The only guy you have some credibility calling overrated is Soko.

Seriously man sometimes I don't know how you come up with this shit.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Seriously man sometimes I don't know how you come up with this shit.


 Wikipedia is fun!

I caught TUF 11 on my DVR. Pretty fun, but Imissed the last fight.

Who won and what happened?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dark Church said:


> Fully agreed I just read that JDS would possibly face the winner of Nelson/Struve a couple of days ago.


That makes no sense for VDS. His next fight should be against Cain, or Mir/Nog.

He's above Nelson at this point.


----------



## Blasko

No one's bigger then Big Country.


----------



## Myers

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Wikipedia is fun!
> 
> I caught TUF 11 on my DVR. Pretty fun, but Imissed the last fight.
> 
> Who won and what happened?


The last fight was probably the best one, one of the guys gets his nose severely broken.

JDS won't fight Nog, he's basically his mentor.


----------



## Blasko

Did the guy with the green hair win? If so. Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Stormbringer

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Did the guy with the green hair win? If so. Fuck. Yes.


Fucked the other guy over so badly is nose looked like a backward and lopsided capital J...fucked his world up.


----------



## Myers

Yeah, but they both looked impressive.


----------



## Stormbringer

Yeah but he went down hard and that's truly the worst nose since Michael Jackson.


----------



## Blasko

Looks like I'm gonna have to do some media hunting.

Fuck KenFlo/Gomi going into overtime. Ruined my DVR.


----------



## Myers

Yeah at least we got a prelim fight because of the power outage.


----------



## -Mystery-

fpalm

Hardy is still running his mouth despite being dominated by GSP.


----------



## S-Mac

-Mystery- said:


> fpalm
> 
> Hardy is still running his mouth despite being dominated by GSP.


Whats he been sayin now?


----------



## -Mystery-

- SM™- said:


> Whats he been sayin now?


http://mmajunkie.com/news/18560/ufc...ve-lost-saturday-night-but-i-wasnt-beaten.mma


----------



## seancarleton77

Well he had my respect for a few days, but fuck Dan you were beaten handily.


----------



## McQueen

Obviously he wants to hype his way into a rematch that will go exactly the same.


----------



## S-Mac

Exactly the same will happen but this time Hardy's arm will be broken most prob.


----------



## Myers

Yeah but it's not the first time someone criticized GSP after he beats their ass. They are all just bitter that they cannot get past his superiority. Kobe Bryant doesn't shoot left handed because the other teams are not as good, the same way GSP doesn't give the other guy a chance in a fight.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> PRIDE has a well documented history of overrated fighters. Gomi for now is added to that list. UFC is the pros so winning at an amateur level doesn't mean crap. Shogun, Cro Cop, Soko, Kang and Herring were all hyped up alot after PRIDE and failed in the UFC. Shogun may have another undeserved title shot but he has failed at 2-2. The man can't do anything without stomps and soccer kicks.



You're so out-of-touch with reality that it's not even funny and I'm generally the sort that finds blind, frothing hate and irrationality to be pretty amusing.

For starters, Gomi looked like shit long before the Florian fight. It could be attributed to his apathy toward training in recent years or the fact that he fights hands down, eats a bunch just to uncork his Suzy Q and for the most part found success early that way because of physical gifts. Chances are if he's having a life and death battle against a journeyman like Tony Hervey, struggling with Golyaev and Kitaoka, getting blown out of the water against Diaz and having lackluster wins over Ludwig and Bang, most of whom aren't UFC caliber fighters, he's going to get another wake up call. Face it, Gomi is way behind the times and hasn't had an impressive victory in ages and until he faces the music and adds some new wrinkles to his game he'll never get that win in the UFC.

For whatever reason you seem to glean more info from Fight Finder than actually watching fights because Shogun has looked better in his last two outings than any point in his career. He battered the lead leg of Machida for most of the latter rounds in a nip-tuck affair that I thought he should have won. Against Chuck, it was academic. Say what you will of Chuck nowadays, but if you're incapable of noticing the technical improvements in Shogun's game, particularly his footwork and counters, then you should probably stop watching altogether.

Mirko is obviously a lot slower now than years ago, his timing is off and it's a culmination of nearly two decades of combat fighting catching up to him physically. Sokoudjou is a flake, no need to bring him into the discussion. Outside of Ninja and Suloev, Kang hasn't accomplished a whole lot in 40+ pro fights. Every time he fought a great or decent fighter, he lost. Typical hell raiser in the first round and cream puff after. Herring is far removed from his prime anyway, and has been for a long time.


----------



## Myers

Gomi has been on a slide ever since he "lost" to Nick Diaz, even though I am not a fan of the Diaz's, that is probably one of my top 5 fights in MMA.


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> You're so out-of-touch with reality that it's not even funny and I'm generally the sort that finds blind, frothing hate and irrationality to be pretty amusing.
> 
> For starters, Gomi looked like shit long before the Florian fight. It could be attributed to his apathy toward training in recent years or the fact that he fights hands down, eats a bunch just to uncork his Suzy Q and for the most part found success early that way because of physical gifts. Chances are if he's having a life and death battle against a journeyman like Tony Hervey, struggling with Golyaev and Kitaoka, getting blown out of the water against Diaz and having lackluster wins over Ludwig and Bang, most of whom aren't UFC caliber fighters, he's going to get another wake up call. Face it, Gomi is way behind the times and hasn't had an impressive victory in ages and until he faces the music and adds some new wrinkles to his game he'll never get that win in the UFC.
> 
> For whatever reason you seem to glean more info from Fight Finder than actually watching fights because Shogun has looked better in his last two outings than any point in his career. He battered the lead leg of Machida for most of the latter rounds in a nip-tuck affair that I thought he should have won. Against Chuck, it was academic. Say what you will of Chuck nowadays, but if you're incapable of noticing the technical improvements in Shogun's game, particularly his footwork and counters, then you should probably stop watching altogether.
> 
> Mirko is obviously a lot slower now than years ago, his timing is off and it's a culmination of nearly two decades of combat fighting catching up to him physically. Sokoudjou is a flake, no need to bring him into the discussion. Outside of Ninja and Suloev, Kang hasn't accomplished a whole lot in 40+ pro fights. Every time he fought a great or decent fighter, he lost. Typical hell raiser in the first round and cream puff after. Herring is far removed from his prime anyway, and has been for a long time.


I still don't get how five rounds of leg kicks should win you a title. Also Shogun's best is still mediocre. He did the best out of anybody Machida fought (Except Ortiz who almost finished him) but still clearly lost. 113 will settle this issue though and hopefully shut up the Shugun nut huggers. As for the other guys they were hyped and not just by the UFC. Soko came in as a top 5 LHW while he was still in Pride.


----------



## T-C

If you think Ortiz did anywhere near as well as Shogun then you are either deluded, insane or both.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Dark Church said:


> I still don't get how five rounds of leg kicks should win you a title. Also Shogun's best is still mediocre. He did the best out of anybody Machida fought (Except Ortiz who almost finished him) but still clearly lost. 113 will settle this issue though and hopefully shut up the Shugun nut huggers. As for the other guys they were hyped and not just by the UFC. Soko came in as a top 5 LHW while he was still in Pride.


It wasn't just 5 rounds of leg kicks it was 5 rounds of an excellently executed strategy by Shogun that exposed a whole in Machida's game where there had been thought to be none as well as caused in many minds(even Dana White) enough damage to give him the nod over the Champion. 

As for Soko no one is claiming he wasn't over hyped to the moon but after decisive wins over top ranked opponents its bound to happen. He got lucky but since has not seen that ray of sunshine again. To compare him to guys who have actually shown some sustainability in the rankings system like Shogun, Gomi, and Cro Cop is just silly. In the cases of Cro Cop and Gomi they had good runs but everything god comes to an end and Shogun is looking better than he ever has so his hype is still valid.


----------



## McQueen

T-C said:


> If you think Ortiz did anywhere near as well as Shogun then you are either deluded, insane or both.


Agreed brotha. Ortiz did absolutely nothing to Machida aside from he almost surprised him with a Triangle but that was way too little and way too late. Shogun went in with a game plan, executed it and in the minds of pretty much anyone aside from the biggest Machida nuthuggers or Shogun haters won the fight.

Gomi vs Diaz is probably my 3rd or 4th favorite fight ever. I love the shit out of it.


----------



## Blasko

Fedor vs. Crocop is most likely my favorite fight ever, tbh.

But Soko being placed anywhere near Shogun and CroCop is a shame. He wasn't even anywhere near the top 5 light heavyweights in PRIDE.

He had a fluke win over Lil Nog. That's about it.


----------



## Myers

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Fedor vs. Crocop is most likely my favorite fight ever, tbh.


That is tied for me along with Silva/Newton as my personal favorites. Silva/Newton marks the moment I started losing interest in Pro Wrestling and became a huge MMA fan (and a total mark for Silva).

You can tell that they show favoritism in the UFC. Gomi IMO shouldn't have been throw in there with Florian in his first fight under new MMA rules and I believe his first fight in a cage. It doesn't help that they hyped him up to be some eastern God coming to the UFC, any person that had seen gomi fight knew he didn't have a chance. He was just there to make florian look better so people will believe that he may have a chance when/if he gets a rematch with Penn.


----------



## Blasko

Myers said:


> That is tied for me along with Silva/Newton as my personal favorites. Silva/Newton marks the moment I started losing interest in Pro Wrestling and became a huge MMA fan (and a total mark for Silva).


 I preferred Sakuraba/Newton. Fantastic display of ground game.

For the sake of it, Hendo/Big Nog is my second favorite fight. Just fantastic stuff.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm hearing that Okami looked great in he's fight vs linhares anyone seen it? i really need to watch the prelims, want to see how Harris and winner looked in their wins.


----------



## smitlick

Fantastic first episode of TUF 11... Very good to see Noke win through and should be interesting to see how him and Kyacey coexist seeing as he beat Kyacey already.


----------



## Stormbringer

Has anyone heard any news on the game lately?


----------



## Myers

The UFC 2010 game? All I have heard from it is that they improved it in certain ways. I enjoyed 2009 but it got boring after just a couple weeks, and it was way to easy to win by submission.


----------



## Stormbringer

Myers said:


> The UFC 2010 game? All I have heard from it is that they improved it in certain ways. I enjoyed 2009 but it got boring after just a couple weeks, and it was way to easy to win by submission.


Not in career...you ever try to get submission of the night? I only got it once.


----------



## Mikey Damage

DX-Superkick said:


> Has anyone heard any news on the game lately?


checkout IGN. they just posted a hands-on recently....im too lazy to link for you.


----------



## CyberWaste

online was a joke in 09. so many exploits.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> I still don't get how five rounds of leg kicks should win you a title. Also Shogun's best is still mediocre. He did the best out of anybody Machida fought (Except Ortiz who almost finished him) but still clearly lost. 113 will settle this issue though and hopefully shut up the Shugun nut huggers. As for the other guys they were hyped and not just by the UFC. Soko came in as a top 5 LHW while he was still in Pride.



It was a great fight and one that rivaled some of my favorite contemporary boxing matches and while it was close, Machida didn't clearly win and his battered lead leg is proof enough. Saying that you shouldn't win a title because of 'five rounds of leg kicks' is like saying you shouldn't win a fight because of three rounds of jabbing, or three rounds of taking your opponent down and pounding him into dust. It's a part of the game and just so happens to be effective when utilized properly.

The problem with Sokoudjou was that he burst onto the scene with only three pro fights and wasn't ready for the exposure DSE gave him. He upset Rogerio with a left hook right off jump street and beat Arona in the quickness, neither fight proved his worth other than he possesses big punching power and fast reflexes. Since then his body of work consists of several losses scattered with a few irrelevant wins over an undersized Nakamura and perennial freakshow Bob Sapp, the latter of whom has been mailing it in for years. He reminds me of Kevin Randleman, the physical gifts are there he just lacks in between the ears.


----------



## Myers

Did anyone watch the hopkins/Jones Jr fight? I found it boring for the most part, and it didn't help they are both in their 40's now. Boxing is dead.


----------



## Rush

didn't watch and had no interest after i saw Danny Green mop the floor with Jones Jr not long ago and Hopkins bitch out of taking that fight with him.


----------



## T-C

Myers said:


> Did anyone watch the hopkins/Jones Jr fight? I found it boring for the most part, and it didn't help they are both in their 40's now. *Boxing is dead*.


no it isn't. A big boxing card will still outsell mma. Mma seems to have affected some peoples attention span when it comes to watching boxing though.


----------



## Rush

^ only thing is there aren't many "big" boxing fights nowadays and very few fights that anyone cares about.


----------



## seancarleton77

Regarding Machida vs. Shogun: Who had the bigger hospital bill?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Anyone see the David Haye fight from last night?

He is going to unify the HW title once again, facing Vitali and Vlad Klitchko. I believe when he does this, we'll see a more structured division with clear/worthy contenders.

HW Boxing may be on the cusp of a revival because of this.


----------



## T-C

I'm pretty sure the Klitschkos will tool Haye. So I wouldn't hold out hope for a unified division until Vitali retires.


----------



## McQueen

I'm a big fan of anyone named Vlad.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

T-C said:


> *I'm pretty sure the Klitschkos will tool Haye*. So I wouldn't hold out hope for a unified division until Vitali retires.


I strongly disagree, but it's going to be interesting to see how Haye goes about it.

Apparently BJ is moving up after the edgar fight, anyone have any thoughts about who he should face?

Personally I'd love to see a rematch with Serra.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that could be a lot of fun but I reckon he'd destroy Serra this time.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mixed feelings on BJ moving up. Frees up the lightweight division, but Penn isn't gonna make much of an impact at welterweight. The end result will always be GSP dominating him.


----------



## McQueen

I'd put Penn above 95% of the Welters still but yeah doubting he can out grapple with GSP.

GSP really need to go to 185 though in all honesty.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I'd put Penn above 95% of the Welters still but yeah doubting he can out grapple with GSP.
> 
> GSP really need to go to 185 though in all honesty.


I'd agree with this. Probably could get past anyone not named Alves and GSP.

Pretty sure the world would explode if GSP moved up to 185 for obvious reasons.


----------



## Stormbringer

-Mystery- said:


> I'd agree with this. Probably could get past anyone not named Alves and GSP.
> 
> Pretty sure the world would explode if GSP moved up to 185 for obvious reasons.


And if he moved up, Dana wouldn't give us GSP/Silva for a year.


----------



## McQueen

I'd actually like to see GSP/Maia a lot.

Speaking of which I hope Maia wins this weekend.


----------



## Myers

McQueen said:


> Speaking of which I hope Maia wins this weekend.


Blasphemy!

GSP at 185 would be interesting, as long as he is willing to fight teammates Marquardt and Cote'. A fight with Sonnen and Maia could be very challenging for GSP as well.


----------



## McQueen

Not Blasphemy. I have no interest in watching a guy who is clearly disinterested in fighting in a division he completely dominates.


----------



## Stormbringer

McQueen said:


> Not Blasphemy. I have no interest in watching a guy who is clearly disinterested in fighting in a division he completely dominates.


This, I mean if you've run out of every and anyone, move out, up or down it don't matter make a change. Silva falls heavily in this category and that's why I'm such a detractor of his.


----------



## T-C

Silva has gone up though and tooled light heavies as well, unlike GSP who seems content to just fight in a weight class he has already cleaned out. He has repeatedly said he wants the biggest fights now, but Dana and Silva seem to want to keep him there at middleweight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

DX-Superkick said:


> This, I mean if you've run out of every and anyone, move out, up or down it don't matter make a change. Silva falls heavily in this category and that's why I'm such a detractor of his.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## -Mystery-

Silva really can't fight at 205 again until Machida drops the strap. 

Not to mention everyone is virtually busy at the moment.


----------



## Stormbringer

-Mystery- said:


> Silva really can't fight at 205 again until Machida drops the strap.
> 
> Not to mention everyone is virtually busy at the moment.


ANd see this is one of my points give Silva a shot at Machida. They gave him Forest and he won, let him fight a guy he might have actual trouble with. Put it on video and show it to the world on YouTube. Silva is afraid.

But as long as we're talking Light Heavy, then i say let Jon Jones fight Lyoto just to see what happens...


----------



## -Mystery-

DX-Superkick said:


> ANd see this is one of my points give Silva a shot at Machida. They gave him Forest and he won, let him fight a guy he might have actual trouble with. Put it on video and show it to the world on YouTube. Silva is afraid.
> 
> But as long as we're talking Light Heavy, then i say let Jon Jones fight Lyoto just to see what happens...


fpalm

Him and Machida said they will not fight each other.


----------



## Stormbringer

-Mystery- said:


> fpalm
> 
> Him and Machida said they will not fight each other.


Cause Silva is scared and Lyoto won't pressure him.


----------



## -Mystery-

DX-Superkick said:


> Cause Silva is scared and Lyoto won't pressure him.


fpalm

They're friends and train together. 

Just quit talking.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Why not give him Shogun then and everyone around the Title scene, he can't beat them all surely!!??

Rashad, Bones, Vera, Rampage, Shogun, Vitor, Silva.

He'd have to lose to one of them surely...

*Edit*

It does P me O that he doesn't move up 

Also doesn't he train with Little Nog? Machida is willing to fight him so why isn't anderson.

Argh!!! Just want to see the best fights.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Give him Shogun then and everyone around the Title scene, he can't beat them all surely!!??
> 
> Rashad, Bones, Vera, Rampage, Shogun, Vitor, Silva.
> 
> He'd have to lose to one of them surely...


Evans and Rampage are busy with the winner likely getting a title shot. Loser vs. Silva isn't too bad of an idea, but do you really want to risk Evans or Rampage dropping two in a row?

Vera would get fucking raped by Silva.

Bones isn't ready to fight someone like Silva.

Shogun against Silva is a nice idea win or lose against Machida.

Vitor's gonna get his chance at Silva at 185. 

Thiago would get embarrassed Griffin style against Silva.


----------



## T-C

I think Silva would take out all of the above, and make most of them look silly while doing so. Rashad and Jones might have chance because they are the ones most likely to take him down. But anyone who stands with him is getting put to sleep.

I think Silva beats anyone at middleweight to light heavy really. Maia has as good a chance as any if he can get it to the ground.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Would he fight Little Nog?


----------



## -Mystery-

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Would he fight Little Nog?


Probably not.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I bet Nog would fight him if he stood in the way of a title. Silva sucks, uch let him go all the way up to HW and get eaten alive in jurassic park I say.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I bet Nog would fight him if he stood in the way of a title. Silva sucks, uch let him go all the way up to HW and get eaten alive in jurassic park I say.


Probably not, the guys at Black House are pretty tight.


----------



## T-C

Yea I would be pretty sure little Nog would say the "i won't fight my friend" line as well.

I don't understand how people can watch Anderson fight and bash him.


----------



## Stormbringer

Silva needs a real fight and until he moves up, I won't be a fan.


----------



## -Mystery-

DX-Superkick said:


> Silva needs a real fight and until he moves up, I won't be a fan.


Completely tooling Griffin wasn't a "real fight"?

You're starting to enter Dark Church territory.


----------



## T-C

DX-Superkick said:


> Silva needs a real fight and until he moves up, I won't be a fan.


Are you a GSP fan?


----------



## Stormbringer

-Mystery- said:


> Completely tooling Griffin wasn't a "real fight"?
> 
> You're starting to enter Dark Church territory.


Well they told Griffin to stand and trade, Griffin is best going with the flow of the fight. I recognize Silva's talent but he's squandering in middleweight.

See if he wants Rashad then give him an opponent with a chance.


----------



## Myers

DX-Superkick said:


> Silva needs a real fight and until he moves up, I won't be a fan.


What's a real fight, one that he loses? He has faced the top in the MW division and easily handled two LHW's. One of them was in the top 5 for LHW's at the time. BJ Penn,GSP, and Machida all dominated in their divisions. Aside from the decision with Shogun, Machida never had a problem with any of his opponents. What about Brock Lesnar, if you don't count the fluke win Mir has on him, he hasn't had a real fight either. How could you not be a fan of a guy that finishes his fights in a impressive fashion and hasn't lost any of his 10 UFC fights?


----------



## Stormbringer

T-C said:


> Are you a GSP fan?


Yep and I wanna see if GSP can make Middleweight. The thing about GSP I think is that he's a big Welter, but he'd make a small Middleweight. But thats just me. Now the only guy I give credit to as far as weight is Penn, no matter what GSP did to him he keeps coming back for more. And that's a quality I don't see in GSP or Silva.

EDIT - Real Fight, one that going into ya don't know who's gonna win. The kind that ya want to see and it won't be one guy bending over and taking it.


----------



## -Mystery-

DX-Superkick said:


> Well they told Griffin to stand and trade, Griffin is best going with the flow of the fight. *I recognize Silva's talent but he's squandering in middleweight.
> *
> See if he wants Rashad then give him an opponent with a chance.


When the April defense was originally booked, everyone at 205 was busy with something so there was no point for him to move up. Even after the Maia fight, there's no point for him to move to 205 because he's got contenders. You only permanently move up when you have completely cleared out the division. Silva still has two contenders to deal with at 185.



DX-Superkick said:


> Yep and I wanna see if GSP can make Middleweight. The thing about GSP I think is that he's a big Welter, but he'd make a small Middleweight. But thats just me. Now the only guy I give credit to as far as weight is Penn, no matter what GSP did to him he keeps coming back for more. And that's a quality I don't see in GSP or Silva.
> *
> EDIT - Real Fight, one that going into ya don't know who's gonna win.* The kind that ya want to see and it won't be one guy bending over and taking it.


You've officially entered Dark Church territory.

This is MMA, that type of "fight" doesn't exist. Anybody can beat anybody on any given day.


----------



## wwevilman

-Mystery- said:


> Completely tooling Griffin wasn't a "real fight"?
> 
> You're starting to enter Dark Church territory.


Forrest throws punches like a angry gorilla...It wasn't too hard for Anderson to tool him considering he's a very gifted counter puncher, super easy fight for Silva in my opinion.


----------



## -Mystery-

wwevilman said:


> Forrest throws punches like a angry gorilla...It wasn't too hard for Anderson to tool him considering he's a very gifted counter puncher, super easy fight for Silva in my opinion.


Griffin was thought to have a pretty damn good chin and Anderson put him down 3 times. Say what you will, but that in itself is fucking impressive.


----------



## T-C

DX-Superkick said:


> Yep and I wanna see if GSP can make Middleweight. The thing about GSP I think is that he's a big Welter, but he'd make a small Middleweight. But thats just me. Now the only guy I give credit to as far as weight is Penn, no matter what GSP did to him he keeps coming back for more. And that's a quality I don't see in GSP or Silva.
> 
> EDIT - Real Fight, one that going into ya don't know who's gonna win. The kind that ya want to see and it won't be one guy bending over and taking it.


I don't understand how you can rag on Anderson for not moving up, even though he has gone up in weight to fight a top 5 guy and another light heavy when you can support GSP who keeps saying he has no intention of moving up even though he has cleared out the division. GSP walks around near to 200 lbs now, he could do MW easy.


----------



## Stormbringer

-Mystery- said:


> You've officially entered Dark Church territory.
> 
> This is MMA, that type of "fight" doesn't exist. Anybody can beat anybody on any given day.


Liddel/Couture - Couture wins, then Liddel, rubber match is in the air.
GSP/Hughes - Hughes was always the Welterweight God, GSP lost and then came back for the rematch.
GSP/Serra - Who did you think was gonna win?

Rahsad and Rampage both have KO power and wins who's gonna win? In the air...
Hell Machida vs Shogun everyone said Machida was gonna kill the guy who lost to Forrest. And what happened?


----------



## T-C

DX-Superkick said:


> Liddel/Couture - Couture wins, then Liddel, rubber match is in the air.
> GSP/Hughes - Hughes was always the Welterweight God, GSP lost and then came back for the rematch.
> GSP/Serra - Who did you think was gonna win?
> 
> Rahsad and Rampage both have KO power and wins who's gonna win? In the air...
> Hell Machida vs Shogun everyone said Machida was gonna kill the guy who lost to Forrest. And what happened?


Surely that just proves how impressive Anderson's dominance has been, no?


----------



## -Mystery-

DX-Superkick said:


> Liddel/Couture - Couture wins, then Liddel, rubber match is in the air.
> GSP/Hughes - Hughes was always the Welterweight God, GSP lost and then came back for the rematch.
> GSP/Serra - Who did you think was gonna win?
> 
> Rahsad and Rampage both have KO power and wins who's gonna win? In the air...
> Hell Machida vs Shogun everyone said Machida was gonna kill the guy who lost to Forrest. And what happened?


What's your point? 

You don't know who's going to win going into any fight. Fighting isn't a "sure thing". I mean you can favor one fighter more than another, but that's not knowing. Fighting outcomes are all speculative until the fight actually happens, no matter who is fighting.


----------



## Stormbringer

T-C said:


> I don't understand how you can rag on Anderson for not moving up, even though he has gone up in weight to fight a top 5 guy and another light heavy when you can support GSP who keeps saying he has no intention of moving up even though he has cleared out the division. GSP walks around near to 200 lbs now, he could do MW easy.


You might not be reading me right. I say the same for GSP that I do for Silva. They've run out of fights. The thing I said for Silva and GSP are different, I think Silva is afraid and GSP is small, but that's one man's opinion. Maybe GSP can handle it but we don't know. Silva has shown he can and since he's out of fights, move the hell up...


----------



## -Mystery-

DX-Superkick said:


> You might not be reading me right. I say the same for GSP that I do for Silva.* They've run out of fights.* The thing I said for Silva and GSP are different, I think Silva is afraid and GSP is small, but that's one man's opinion. Maybe GSP can handle it but we don't know. Silva has shown he can and since he's out of fights, move the hell up...


Silva hasn't. Just because you don't find the fights "attractive" doesn't mean he's run out of viable contenders.

The notion of Silva is afraid is flat out fucking laughable.


----------



## T-C

DX-Superkick said:


> You might not be reading me right. I say the same for GSP that I do for Silva. They've run out of fights. The thing I said for Silva and GSP are different, I think Silva is afraid and GSP is small, but that's one man's opinion. Maybe GSP can handle it but we don't know. Silva has shown he can and since he's out of fights, move the hell up...


So you choose to rag on the guy who has taken the risk and moved up and call him afraid, but you think the guy who is happy to just stay in a division that he cleaned out and not move up at all is ok?

I don't get it.


----------



## Stormbringer

T-C said:


> So you choose to rag on the guy who has taken the risk and moved up and call him afraid, but you think the guy who is happy to just stay in a division that he cleaned out and not move up at all is ok?
> 
> I don't get it.


Ok if you had the chance to dominate 2 divisions, I'm not saying at the same time. He's got success, keep it up.

And to Mystery, I guess I'm just used to fights were name value comes into play. Like UFC 100. Every fight meant something ya know. Maybe it's just the pro wrestling talking...


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> You might not be reading me right. I say the same for GSP that I do for Silva. They've run out of fights. The thing I said for Silva and GSP are different, I think Silva is afraid and *GSP is small*, but that's one man's opinion. Maybe GSP can handle it but we don't know. Silva has shown he can and since he's out of fights, move the hell up...


dude, how the fuck is GSP small? he's one of the bigger welterweights goign around, by the time he fights he's nowhere near 170 pounds. He could move up weight classes very easily.



Chrisp_Morg said:


> I strongly disagree, but it's going to be interesting to see how Haye goes about it.
> 
> Apparently BJ is moving up after the edgar fight, anyone have any thoughts about who he should face?
> 
> Personally I'd love to see a rematch with Serra.


BJ would completely tool Serra, absolutely no interest in that fight at all.


----------



## Myers

> The days of Ultimate Fighting Championships competitors saying they won't fight their teammates may be over.
> 
> Following the recently concluded UFC 111 event, main-card winner Jon Fitch and UFC president Dana White had a brief exchange about the topic in which the promoter chided the welterweight contender for saying he won't fight teammate and fellow title hopeful Josh Koscheck.
> 
> After the formal press setting, White made a more definitive statement.
> 
> "It's over man," White said. "This whole 'we won't fight each other' thing is over. How long can they go on when they have two of the top guys in the division and they won't fight each other?
> 
> "It's crazy, man."
> 
> Thus far, White and UFC matchmaker Joe Silva largely have been able to avoid teammate-vs.-teammate fights. With each UFC weight class containing approximately 40 to 50 fighters, the UFC brass has suitable options to avoid, for example, matching up an American Top Team fighter with a fellow ATT competitor.
> 
> Of course, one division provides the biggest potential problem: welterweights. In fact, it's one camp – the American Kickboxing Academy in San Jose, Calif. – that arguably boasts three of the division's top contender slots in Fitch, Koscheck and fellow AKA fighter Mike Swick.
> 
> As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) reported soon after UFC 111, White seemed annoyed when Fitch said the only way he'd fight Koscheck is "behind closed doors" at AKA.
> 
> "Yeah, that'll make a lot of money," White sarcastically said.
> 
> Fans seem split on the issue. Many takes White's stance that "MMA isn't a team sport" and that individuals should be ready to fight any other individual. Others, though, argue that MMA is a team sport for all but the few minutes of an actual fight; a fight camp puts that team before the individual and allows all to benefit from the all-for-one environment.
> 
> However, with the UFC's welterweight division, there could soon come a point in which the only logical matchup to determine a No. 1 contender is Fitch vs. Koscheck (or some variant with Swick, though he's lost his past two fights).
> 
> Fitch recently defeated Ben Saunders and has now won four straight since a lone UFC loss to champ Georges St-Pierre. In fact. he's 12-1 in the UFC overall. Koscheck, meanwhile, is slated to fight Paul Daley next month at UFC 113 in a fight that could determine a No. 1 contender. If Koscheck falters, it's hard to imagine him reclaiming top-contender standing without first fighting Fitch.
> 
> Fitch and Koscheck previously have stated they'd only consider fighting each other in a rare situation such as a title fight. But, they may have soon have to decide if a No. 1 contender's bout is equally rare.
> 
> Then again, if White's edict is to be believed, the decision may not be up to them to make.


I hope this goes through, especially for the WW division


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ Agreed, I saw the press confrence and Dana seemed pretty blunt with Fitch.

On a side note pertaining to Silva, WAR SONNEN!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

This thread certainly was interesting over the past couple days.

I don't really know what to make with Silva and GSP. I do know this though. When they lose, a bunch of haters will be in this thread with a 'I told you so' attitude. And then I'm going to have to remove them from this thread.

Penn back at WW? As long as he's not fighting GSP, I'll favor him.


----------



## Myers

-Role Model- said:


> This thread certainly was interesting over the past couple days.
> 
> I don't really know what to make with Silva and GSP. I do know this though. When they lose, a bunch of haters will be in this thread with a 'I told you so' attitude. And then I'm going to have to remove them from this thread.
> 
> Penn back at WW? As long as he's not fighting GSP, I'll favor him.


Don't worry, GSP and Silva won't lose in their divisions.


----------



## McQueen

I'd just like to see Silva fight where he doesn't come off as completely bored with his opponents.


----------



## Myers

They announced the official card for UFC 114

MAIN CARD

* Rashad Evans vs. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
* Forrest Griffin vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
* Michael Bisping vs. Dan Miller
* Todd Duffee vs. Mike Russow
* John Hathaway vs. Diego Sanchez.

PRELIMINARY CARD

* Dong Hyun Kim vs. Amir Sadollah
* Efrain Escudero vs. Dan Lauzon
* Melvin Guillard vs. Thiago Tavares
* Luiz Cane vs. Cyrille Diabate
* Joe Brammer vs. Aaron Riley
* Jesse Forbes vs. Ryan Jensen

Overall a very intriguing card, there would be nothing I want more then miller to go over bisping and griffin to get submitted by Lil Nog. Todd Duffee is fighting again, I am curious of what he can do outside of six seconds this time around.


----------



## Mikey Damage

great looking card to me. hathaway vs sanchez is my pick for FOTN.

kim vs amir could also be very good.


----------



## asdf122345

I'm excited for the upcoming cards in the UFC. But I'm also anticipating the CBS card for Strikeforce.


----------



## seancarleton77

Amir is going to decimate Kim. Lil Nog vs. Griffin is a very good match up, and FINALLY.... we get Rampage vs. Rashad!!


----------



## asdf122345

I was wondering if this was true? I caught reading this article. http://www.watchkalibrun.com/2010/4/6/1408522/vince-mcmahon-and-the-wwe-lobbying


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Excellent looking card.


----------



## SteveMania

Rogerio is a stylistic nightmare for Griffin and here's why. Griffin's not the better boxer, he doesn't have a better chin, he doesn't have any power, and he's not the better BJJ player. If you could find an advantage for him it would be low kicks and possibly wrestling though I find Forrest to be an abysmal wrestler and doubt he wins in that department either. Basically he's eating a shit sandwich in this one because he doesn't even have the luxury of choosing where he wants to take his ass whooping.


----------



## Blasko

Griffin's only hope is a Soko punch. That's about it.


----------



## McQueen

Probably won't happen Griffin doesn't have 1 Hit KO power.


----------



## Myers

We've seen griffin get knocked out many times, now I want to see him tap out. 

Despite becoming a fan of Evans, my loyalties are still with rampage. I just hope the fight lives up to the hype.

For UFC 112:
Silva by TKO rd 1
Penn by Sub rd 2
Hughes by Decision
Munoz by Decision


----------



## Blasko

Edgar is no where near BJ's level, but I see him getting pass round 3 before he takes a nap.

Maia will be lucky to even get Silva on the ground; let alone getting pass the first round

Call me crazy, but I'm pulling on Renzo. It'd be great if he won.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Edgar is no where near BJ's level, but I see him getting pass round 3 before he takes a nap.
> 
> Maia will be lucky to even get Silva on the ground; let alone getting pass the first round
> *
> Call me crazy, but I'm pulling on Renzo. It'd be great if he won.*


I'd love to see it, the guy is great.


----------



## peers

Sticksy said:


> dude, how the fuck is GSP small? he's one of the bigger welterweights goign around, by the time he fights he's nowhere near 170 pounds. He could move up weight classes very easily.


Actually Georges puts this up to his large frame and because he looks cut, but he says he doesn't weigh that much. He fought everyone up until Hardy at 185lbs. Now he's about 195 with this new nutrition programme. He's pretty much the same as Koscheck and Fitch, and smaller than Hardy and Alves. Silva walks around 220lbs.


----------



## seancarleton77

I want to see Maia get Silva on the ground and Silva have an answer for his jujitsu. Silva is no slouch and he's a lot stronger than the challenger.


----------



## TCE

According to MMAJunkie the UFC is to hold an event in Afganistan in 2-3 months.

What is everyones predictions for UFC 112?


----------



## Dark Church

seancarleton77 said:


> Amir is going to decimate Kim. Lil Nog vs. Griffin is a very good match up, and FINALLY.... we get Rampage vs. Rashad!!


And people call me crazy. Amir is not only not going to decimate Kim. He is probably going to lose. Kim is undefeated for a reason and is underrated in my opinion. This is a huge step up in quality for Amir who hasn't exactly proven that he can handle it. He could win but he will not decimate Kim.


----------



## T-C

Anderson talking about possibly cutting to 170 to fight GSP is just mad and if I was GSP I would be a bit embarrassed that Anderson is talking about going down in weight for the superfight asopposed to GSP going up for the challenge.


----------



## SteveMania

Here's some predictions for Saturday:

*Anderson*/Maia - At this point all it takes is a small window for Anderson to exploit guys and put their dick in the dirt, you can expect the same song and dance on Saturday. Anderson's sense of timing, range and speed is just too good and lightyears beyond that of Marquardt, who melted Maia short of 30 seconds. Maia will probably look to clinch and pummel which is where I expect the fight to end. Silva by (T)KO inside of two.

*BJ*/Edgar - If anything else, Edgar is scrappy and will take his ass whopping like a man. BJ possesses every advantage in the book and has already given us a stark reminder that his hands are twice as refined as the best strikers in the division, which is where Edgar will get dummied. Typical dominance by BJ is capped off with a HL finish midway through the fight.

*Hughes*/Renzo - Irrelevant fight that barring some amylolytic magic, will be a snoozer. At 43, well past his prime and having not competed in over three years, there's no reason to expect some sort of Gracie renaissance. Hughes will be able to dictate where the fight takes place and cruise on top for three rounds.

*Etim*/dos Anjos - This will be Terry Etim's coming out party. Quality prospect with the tools to move into the higher order of LWs in the division and while dos Anjos has impressed, it's been marginally in comparison. Etim's speed should be the difference maker, although I wouldn't be surprised if dos Anjos made it close enough to a standstill after three rounds. I'm banking on Etim by UD.

Grove/*Munoz* - I've been talking about Munoz ever since he was in the WEC. The guy is a stud wrestler with a great work ethic and only really lacks the ring time to be a top player at this point. Grove will probably provide a few scare moments when it hits the ground, but I like Munoz by either a late (T)KO or decision.


----------



## TCE

SteveMania said:


> Here's some predictions for Saturday:
> 
> *Anderson*/Maia - At this point all it takes is a small window for Anderson to exploit guys and put their dick in the dirt, you can expect the same song and dance on Saturday. Anderson's sense of timing, range and speed is just too good and lightyears beyond that of Marquardt, who melted Maia short of 30 seconds. Maia will probably look to clinch and pummel which is where I expect the fight to end. Silva by (T)KO inside of two.
> 
> *BJ*/Edgar - If anything else, Edgar is scrappy and will take his ass whopping like a man. BJ possesses every advantage in the book and has already given us a stark reminder that his hands are twice as refined as the best strikers in the division, which is where Edgar will get dummied. Typical dominance by BJ is capped off with a HL finish midway through the fight.
> 
> *Hughes*/Renzo - Irrelevant fight that barring some amylolytic magic, will be a snoozer. At 43, well past his prime and having not competed in over three years, there's no reason to expect some sort of Gracie renaissance. Hughes will be able to dictate where the fight takes place and cruise on top for three rounds.
> 
> *Etim*/dos Anjos - This will be Terry Etim's coming out party. Quality prospect with the tools to move into the higher order of LWs in the division and while dos Anjos has impressed, it's been marginally in comparison. Etim's speed should be the difference maker, although I wouldn't be surprised if dos Anjos made it close enough to a standstill after three rounds. I'm banking on Etim by UD.
> 
> Grove/*Munoz* - I've been talking about Munoz ever since he was in the WEC. The guy is a stud wrestler with a great work ethic and only really lacks the ring time to be a top player at this point. Grove will probably provide a few scare moments when it hits the ground, but I like Munoz by either a late (T)KO or decision.


Great predictions. 

I got all the ones you have picked above to.

I feel Anderson and BJ are just going to be too much for Edgar and Maia. I feel though Maia has more of a chance than Edgar going into his fight with Silva though. Maia is a BJJ black belt, JJ 4 time world champion. He is no slouch on the ground, and considering Silva has succombed to submission specialists before, it wouldn't surprise me if Maia actually pulls this one off. But the question is, can Maia get him to the ground? I think Silva would be too much on the feet for Maia, for Maia to initialize any takedowns in this fight. BJ Penn I feel is better however everywhere to Edgars offense.

The undercard I have:

* *Phil Davis* vs. Alexander Gustafsson
* John Gunderson vs. *Paul Taylor*
* Nick Osipczak vs. *Rick Story*
* *Brad Blackburn* vs. DaMarques Johnson
* *Paul Kelly* vs. Matt Veach
* *Mostapha Al Turk* vs. Jon Madsen


----------



## -Mystery-

T-C said:


> Anderson talking about possibly cutting to 170 to fight GSP is just mad and if I was GSP I would be a bit embarrassed that Anderson is talking about going down in weight for the superfight asopposed to GSP going up for the challenge.


Friend said Anderson mentioned going down to 170 for two fights, did he mention the other fight?


----------



## TCE

Has anyone on here tried requesting an actual MMA/UFC section on the forum? Would be easier to make topics and control what MMA stuff you would like to talk about.


----------



## Myers

TCE said:


> Has anyone on here tried requesting an actual MMA/UFC section on the forum? Would be easier to make topics and control what MMA stuff you would like to talk about.


They do http://www.mmaforum.com , I don't go on there anymore.


----------



## T-C

-Mystery- said:


> Friend said Anderson mentioned going down to 170 for two fights, did he mention the other fight?


What other fight?


----------



## -Mystery-

T-C said:


> What other fight?


I don't know. My friend just told me earlier today that Anderson talked about dropping to 170 for two fights. Maybe he was mistaken.


----------



## TCE

Myers said:


> They do http://www.mmaforum.com , I don't go on there anymore.


Wow never knew about that, just signed in with this account to. Thanks alot bud.


----------



## T-C

-Mystery- said:


> I don't know. My friend just told me earlier today that Anderson talked about dropping to 170 for two fights. Maybe he was mistaken.


Ah right, yea he just said that he would like one fight at the weight first to see if he can make it ok before going for the belt.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

TCE said:


> Wow never knew about that, just signed in with this account to. Thanks alot bud.


It's a very good forum, but I still love my WF fellows.

Etim to shine ftw on sat.


----------



## Blasko

Just watched Renzo/Hendo.

What knocked Renzo out? He went for a take down and was out cold.


----------



## wwevilman

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/04/07/dana-white-tito-ortiz-chuck-liddell-definitely-main-event-for/

Thought people might find this interesting. It's a recent article.


----------



## Dark Church

If the Anderson Silva shows up that fought Cote and Leites Maia has a chance of winning. I don't get why everyone is counting Maia out when Anderson hasn't been impressive at 185 in two years.


----------



## Myers

Dark Church said:


> If the Anderson Silva shows up that fought Cote and Leites Maia has a chance of winning. I don't get why everyone is counting Maia out when Anderson hasn't been impressive at 185 in two years.


Silva was bored in those fights, and you can't really say much about the cote fight because it only last two and a half rounds. In the leites fight he couldn't get close to thales without him falling to floor scooting around. If you watch BJ Penn's fights, everyone he fights keeps their distance and everytime he lunges forward or even throws a feint, they back off completely because they are afraid of his excellent boxing. The same thing could be said with Silva, no one wants to get in a kick boxing match with the guy because he is leagues above everyone else in the MW division. Maia is going to have to throw up a prayer like a flying heel hook.


----------



## Rush

Dark Church said:


> If the Anderson Silva shows up that fought Cote and Leites Maia has a chance of winning. I don't get why everyone is counting Maia out when Anderson hasn't been impressive at 185 in two years.


Maia has a chance but Silva is far and away the better fighter. His striking is so far above Maia's it isn't funny and his ground game is solid as well. Maia will have a tough time even getting the fight to the ground which is obviously where he has a hope of winning.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Heads up to everyone, the event starts in less than two hours. Forgot about that time difference.

I want to see BJ Penn dominate.


----------



## Blasko

Fuck you, time zones.


----------



## Dark Church

I am not even trying to say Anderson isn't the better fighter. I just think Maia has one of the better chances of beating him. I would put Maia right behind Henderson and Franklin for Anderson's toughest challenge at 185.


----------



## McQueen

I'm a pretty big Rich Franklin fan but i'd put Maia above him, at least Maia excels at something, Franklin honestly doesn't.


----------



## Dark Church

I am a huge Franklin fan as well which is why I probably put him there. There is something dangerous though about the last champion trying to get there belt back.


----------



## sarnus

Demian Maia is 12 - 1 with 8 of his wins by submission so he looks like a good oppoenent for Silva. Maia has to get him on the ground from the start and really contain him but the key question is, can it be done? 

For me the answer is no because if he trades blows with Silva then he's setting himself up for quick night but taking it to the ground he stands a chance, not a big one but a still a chance. Im unsure on this match but for me I can't see it going past round 1.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What a turn around by Mark Munoz.


----------



## Myers

I don't want to spoil the fights since I am watching it live and some won't see it for another 8 hours. I feel like a little kid getting Christmas early.


----------



## T-C

I hope Hughes obliterates renzo. Just ecauae renzo came out with the city badge on his chest.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Changed the title. hopefully people wont entre this thread if they're waiting until tonight.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Myers said:


> I don't want to spoil the fights since I am watching it live and some won't see it for another 8 hours. I feel like a little kid getting Christmas early.


Damn Lucky sob

edit:yes now watching, wont spoil anything though


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

C'MON FRANKIE!!!!!!!


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Chrisp_Morg said:


> C'MON FRANKIE!!!!!!!


DAMN dude!!!

Aint gunna spoil anything but that fight had me on my feet.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES OH MY GOD YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!! FRANKIEEEEEEREE!!¬!!!!!wZCKLGBN KB 


HAHAHA I'M LANDED!!!


----------



## Myers

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

WOW! Frankie looked great!


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Unbelievable. BJ has been dethroned.

Good for Frankie.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

this is so much more interesting now, and Frankie is the man. I am so so so happy right now it's unbelieveable.


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Myers said:


> WOW! Frankie looked great!


reminded me of pacman


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

I'm still in shock. DAMN!

Another upset please.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

ERA OF EDGAR!!!


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Cmon Spider show them whos boss!!


----------



## Myers

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

I don't know what BJ was thinking, he should have tried for at least one takedown.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

that decision has me in goosebumps. Didn't think he did enough to win tbh, 50-45 is a fucked scorecard. thought Penn had the better of the first 2 rounds at least. great fight from Edgar, Penn never settled in and never found his range. Edgar's movement on the feet was outstanding.


----------



## Dark Church

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

This is awesome. BJ will probably bitch about something now because he is a whiny little baby. Edgar/Florian would be a great first title defense but I am guessing either a rematch with BJ or a rematch with Maynard. BJ should fight Guida next if he doesn't get a title shot. Then again BJ may just move up to 170 now.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Wold anyone like to climb aboard the Edgar War Wagon!?!


----------



## Myers

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Edgar/Florian is a great fight I am looking forward to.


----------



## asdf122345

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Myers said:


> Edgar/Florian is a great fight I am looking forward to.


Yea I'm looking forward for this fight too.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

BJ/Guida would be terrible. Guida is a mid level fighter at best and he'd get fucked up seeing as you know Penn is going to be out to prove himself next fight.


----------



## Dark Church

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Sticksy said:


> BJ/Guida would be terrible. Guida is a mid level fighter at best and he'd get fucked up seeing as you know Penn is going to be out to prove himself next fight.


Guida would make it exciting. Gomi, George, Maynard and Tyson Griffin could be other options as well though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

50-45, Blind Judge for sure.

Upset here plz!


----------



## Dark Church

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

I would love it if Maia wins but I don't see another huge upset happening. 155 and 185 though have been dominated for a while and if both champions lost and moved up in weight it would make both divisions a lot more interesting.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Really hope Maia can pull off another upset but certainly wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Dark Church said:


> Guida would make it exciting. Gomi, George, Maynard and Tyson Griffin could be other options as well though.


would rather see Maynard tbh. be a tough test for both fighters, would give penn a chance to get back into the title picture or would springboard Maynard to number 1 contender.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Doesn't Penn want to move back to 170 anyways?

Can someone explain this WAR (name fighter here) stuff?


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

:lmao Silva is such a cocky motherfucker. i love it.


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Silva is Bruce lee!!! GSP vs Silva oh yeah!


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Rockhead said:


> 50-45, Blind Judge for sure.
> 
> Upset here plz!


I love when judges score way off the chart. But likt in the Machida Rua fight, no one expects decisions to be change. Or at least they shouldn't expect them to change.


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

I love cocky Silva :lmao


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

i love cocky silva to a degree. Needs to fucking finish this fight


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

DM is like bring it! Silva is like No mutherfucker You bring it!!! :lmao


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

why didnt rogan ask him about gsp or have gsp enter the ring. Very lackluster ending.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Silva not humble at all. Too much showboating, time wasting, and I'm glad the fans turned on him/ Maybe he got tired, but he did shit the last three rounds. 

Mad heart from Maia.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Who won?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



DX-Superkick said:


> Who won?


LOL!


Unless the judges wanted to send a vicious message to Silva, Maia had no chance.


----------



## Billy Kidman

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

What. A. Joke.


----------



## Dark Church

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Silva needs to be stripped of the title and forced to move to 205. He doesn't care about 185 anymore and is making a complete ass of himself.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

was seriously hoping Maia would knock some sense into Silva at the end. Mad heart to keep on swinging despite Silva being a douche and fighting the last 2 rounds like Kalib Starnes.


----------



## Myers

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

I think he honestly doesn't care about the MW division, he has said before that he only wants to be in the biggest fights and maybe he is done at MW now. GSP is next and that will be a superfight as long as he doesn't have problems dropping the extra 15 lbs. The whole ring rust thing was BS considering he didn't show it for the first 3 rounds.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> Unless the judges wanted to send a vicious message to Silva, Maia had no chance.


to be fair he did lose the last 2 rounds.


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Dont hate the playa, hate the game. Silva is too damn good and cant wait for Silva/gsp. I assure you that gsp will bring it. That way silva doesnt get bored for the full fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Silva vs. Lesnar....


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Why shouldn't I hate a guy who displays no heart in his fights. I'd rather watch a subpar guy fight with a bunch of heart and lose than some super talented guy just fuck around for 5 rounds because he is bored with his division.


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



McQueen said:


> Why shouldn't I hate a guy who displays no heart in his fights. I'd rather watch a subpar guy fight with a bunch of heart and lose than some super talented guy just fuck around for 5 rounds because he is bored with his division.


Fair enough. I suppose that its all up to Dana to make the call then. He should have made the call a long time ago, instead of feeding bugs to the spider.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



thepunisherkills said:


> Dont hate the playa, hate the game. Silva is too damn good and cant wait for Silva/gsp. I assure you that gsp will bring it. That way silva doesnt get bored for the full fight.


He was fucking shit in the last 2 rounds. He broke Maia's nose and bruised up his leg, thats about it in terms of the damage he did. He showboated far more than he fought and when he decided to pack in his jab and knock off early Maia tagged him with some decent shots.

As McQueen said, would much rather watch a fighter with a bunch of heart go down fighting than someone coasting to a win.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

I was supporting Maia all the way, and marked with the desperate fury of punches he threw at Silva in the last round. I mean yeah your an excellent fighter. But you do excessive showboating, and did absolutely nothing near the end. The fans who supported you in the beginning turned on you. Even the ref had to stop the fight and tell Silva to stop fucking around. Probably won't happen, but I hope he loses to GSP.

The last two rounds were just frustrating.


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Sticksy said:


> He was fucking shit in the last 2 rounds. He broke Maia's nose and bruised up his leg, thats about it in terms of the damage he did. He showboated far more than he fought and when he decided to pack in his jab and knock off early Maia tagged him with some decent shots.
> 
> As McQueen said, would much rather watch a fighter with a bunch of heart go down fighting than someone coasting to a win.


Good points taken. I assure you that GSP/Silva will be a much different story.
GSP is at the same level as Silva.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

It's funny I hated Silva and got shit on. Now everyone hates him. Damn I should be a psychic.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Honestly i can see Silva doing the same shit in a fight with GSP. He's got the quicker hands and superior head movement so he could clown around for awhile. Only it wouldn't work as well as GSP would shoot and set Silva on his ass if he's playing around. I can't see Silva dropping 15 pounds and still being as good a fighter.

^^^ nah, still love him but he's also a complete douche.


----------



## Myers

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

I don't know why everyone says maia has heart now, he didn't do anything for 4 rounds. There were times when silva just stood there completely still and maia didn't respond. Maia was an inferior fighter and Silva was showing by being a jackass for 5 rounds. GSP's fight will be much different, he will end the fight in the first. However, if Dana wants to be sure, he should make that fight a co-main event just in case Silva makes GSP look like a novice for 5 rounds. I think it would fit perfectly with the Lesnar/Carwin title fight sometime this summer.

There are reports that Dana left after the fourth and handed the belt to Ed Soares, I bet he is pissed.


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Myers said:


> I don't know why everyone says maia has heart now, he didn't do anything for 4 rounds. There were times when silva just stood there completely still and maia didn't respond. Maia was an inferior fighter and Silva was showing by being a jackass for 5 rounds. GSP's fight will be much different, he will end the fight in the first. However, if Dana wants to be sure, he should make that fight a co-main event just in case Silva makes GSP look like a novice for 5 rounds. I think it would fit perfectly with the Lesnar/Carwin title fight sometime this summer.
> 
> There are reports that Dana left after the fourth and handed the belt to Ed Soares, I bet he is pissed.


Dana is a little bitch. What is he going to do, fire Silva? Yeah you do that so Silva can go to SF.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

I'm not even gonna touch the silva thing.

All i will say is Frankie Fucking Edgar, Penn is still awesome but welldone frankie, glad he never ran away for 4 rounds like Florian.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Silva still fucking owns. It's clear he's tired of fighting guys who aren't even close to his level. Quit dicking around Dana and give this man some real competition.


----------



## T-C

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

There is no competition for him, I think that might be the problem.


----------



## Myers

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Dana jokingly said that Silva was going to be the first champion to fight on the prelims, can't blame Dana for being upset but they seriously need to give him a real challenge. I think he only has two fights left on his contract and one is supposed to be against GSP.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Myers said:


> I don't know why everyone says maia has heart now, he didn't do anything for 4 rounds. There were times when silva just stood there completely still and maia didn't respond. Maia was an inferior fighter and Silva was showing by being a jackass for 5 rounds. GSP's fight will be much different, he will end the fight in the first. However, if Dana wants to be sure, he should make that fight a co-main event just in case Silva makes GSP look like a novice for 5 rounds. I think it would fit perfectly with the Lesnar/Carwin title fight sometime this summer.
> 
> There are reports that Dana left after the fourth and handed the belt to Ed Soares, I bet he is pissed.


Maia started to fight in the 4th. His face was messed up but he still kept going. Compare this to GSP/Penn II where BJ quit after taking much less damage to the face.

You reckon Silva over GSP in 1 round? :lmao rubbish


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



T-C said:


> There is no competition for him, I think that might be the problem.


Fedor says hi. I would take great pleasure in seeing that ruski mangle and batter silva, because thats what the outcome would be. Silva is NOT the worlds best P4P fighter, dont let Dana shove that shit down your throat. Fedor would be the "best p4p" if he signed for them that is. 

Also, _Ariel Helwani (arielhelwani) on Twitter_



> Taken from helwani's twitter, which he is updating with what is going on at the press conference right now.
> 
> Dana seems real upset.
> 
> "To end it the way that we did was an embarrasment for me, the ufc, the fertittas, the ufc"
> 
> "I will, I dont know how yet, but I will make this up to the fans"
> 
> "iF YOU'RE that talented, be mike tyson. go in there and finish"
> 
> "this one took the cake" - when asked if this was more embarrassing than 97
> 
> " I don't want to see GSP vs. Silva after tonight. *Silva might be the first champion fighting on a prelim*. I don't want to see that sh*t"
> 
> " I wouldnt come here if I was (anderson)"
> 
> "For something like this happen, I honestly ... I apologize and I'm embarrassed"
> 
> Dana says the Vitor fight would have been more challenging. Thinks Maia might have broken his nose.


Supposedly this was to be a big showcase for dana to the new arab co owners, and it went tits up and hes fuming with silva. 

LOL Its liek fuckin pro wrestling. Silva has a heel turn and GSP is now the uber babyface...

And to whoever said Silva would beat GSP in the first round... what are you smoking kid... 

Id actually prefer see Lesnar v Silva than GSP if im honest.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Dana didn't even enter the octagon for the decision. He handed off the belt to a referee. 

However...Dana White is fucking moron sometimes. Was his ass not at UFC 97? We see what happens when you put shit-strikers vs Anderson. It's embarrassing. White should have never made this fight. 

What's that one saying? A fool is a person who repeats his mistakes and expects different results every time? Whatever it is, UFC is one of the fools tonight. 

As stupid as the Silva/Maia matchup was, WTF is wrong with Silva? Is something to what Rogan/Goldberg were saying? Did Silva gas? Why didn't Silva go for more head kicks? The clinch? Where the fuck was the clinch!? I don't think he tried once for it. 

I don't know. Both UFC and Silva deserve heat for this shitstorm of a fight. 

Too bad this shit overshadows that Frank Edgar is now your UFC champ after beating Penn. Congrats to him. Great strategy.


----------



## thepunisherkills

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Silva just took Lesnar's Heel spot in the UFC. He's the Ultimate heel now, I love it.


----------



## Liam Miller

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Dana has every right to be pissed i would be watching a guy that is p4p the best clown around for 2-3 rounds and then do virtually nothing and if i was Anderson, and thought Maia was not worthy competition why not just finish him in spectacular fashion and save all the bullshit. I say give Silva a top LHW or even a Heavyweight.

So i guess BJ Penn is going up to welterweight now? can't wait to see him fight the likes of Alves, Thiago, Kos and Daley if he is moving up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



thepunisherkills said:


> Silva just took Lesnar's Heel spot in the UFC. He's the Ultimate heel now, I love it.


Ultimate heel's don't apologize at the end and say they don't know what came over them. Ultimate heels flip off the crowd.


Looks as if Machida/Shogun 2 is the next event.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Yeah, I feel so bad for Edgar. He pulls off one of the biggest upsets ever and it's completely overshadowed.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Rockhead said:


> Ultimate heel's don't apologize at the end and say they don't know what came over them. Ultimate heels flip off the crowd.
> 
> 
> Looks as if Machida/Shogun 2 is the next event.


Question, was it translated or did he say it in English?


Because Silva is infamous for talking smack while the translators cover it up.


----------



## Dark Church

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

I don't want to give Silva anymore attention. Frankie Edgar is the star of this event. I am looking forward to what happens at 155 a lot now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



> ABU DHABI, United Arab Emirates – As the fourth round ended in the middleweight championship fight on Saturday at UFC 112 at Ferrari World, Ultimate Fighting Championship president Dana White picked up Anderson Silva’s title belt and tossed it in the direction of Silva’s manager, Ed Soares.
> 
> White was nearly becoming physically ill watching Silva clown in the cage and avoid fighting. He wanted nothing to do with presenting the champion with his belt after the fight with Demian Maia ended.
> 
> Silva pranced around the ring, making odd motions and strange faces, banging the mat, running in circles and generally behaving as if he had no understanding that people paid significant money to watch him fight.
> 
> He looked like a fool and he disrespected his opponent, the sport, his employers and, most significantly, a live crowd which paid a gate of $3.5 million as well as the hundreds of thousands of people who purchased the pay-per-view to watch him.
> 
> White seethed at the postfight news conference and tossed verbal hand grenades in Silva’s direction. After meeting with reporters following the news conference, White headed to Silva’s trailer for a showdown.
> 
> He said he didn’t know how he would punish Silva, who won by scores of 50-45, 50-45 and 49-46, but said he would find a way to make it up to the fans for having to sit through such a poor, confounding main event.
> 
> Perhaps the best way White can get even with Silva, who was defiant at the postfight news conference, is to have Silva fight on the card he is planning to benefit the military in Afghanistan.
> 
> White looked extraordinarily angry when he walked into the room and didn’t pull any punches when he began to speak.
> 
> “I’ll answer the questions about what a disgrace the main event was and what an embarrassment it is,” White said almost immediately upon taking the lectern postfight. “I don’t think I’ve ever been more embarrassed in 10 years of being in this business. It’s the first time I’ve ever walked out of a main event.”
> 
> By the time the fifth round was winding to a close, the sellout crowd of 11,008 was chanting Maia’s name.
> 
> Silva meekly apologized in the cage in an interview with television analyst Joe Rogan, but he struck a more defiant chord at the postfight news conference.
> 
> “Unfortunately, not every fight turns out the way everyone would like,” Silva said through Soares, who was interpreting for him. “I came here well-trained, but Demian disrespected me, not as a person, but he disrespected me as a fighter. I take that very seriously. I came here to do my job, which was to beat him up and punish him. That’s exactly what I did.”
> 
> Silva dodged the question several times, but finally said vaguely that he felt Maia disrespected him in prefight interviews when Maia, a jiu-jitsu black belt, talked about breaking his arm.
> 
> What didn’t make sense about Silva’s answer was that if he felt disrespected was that he spent much of the last three rounds running and clowning and not punching or kicking. He had the opportunity to make Maia pay for his words, if Maia actually said anything incendiary, but he chose instead to circle, wiggle his back side, make faces and essentially make a fool out of anyone who either purchased a ticket or bought the pay-per-view.
> 
> “The way I feel, my mission was completed,” Silva said. “I came in and dominated the fight and did what I had to do. That’s how I feel.”
> 
> Silva was clearly a far better fighter than Maia, whose only hope of winning was to somehow get the fight to the ground and catch Silva in a submission hold. Silva was faster and could nearly land his punches at will.
> 
> He had a far more varied attack and broke Maia’s nose with a flying knee in the second.
> 
> The highlights for Silva, though, lessened as the fight wore on and he spent more time mocking Maia and making a jackass of himself.
> 
> His actions will have deep repercussions. For one, the fight was aired live in the U.S. at 1 p.m. ET, but was still going to be replayed in its normal pay-per-view time slot beginning at 10 p.m. ET.
> 
> Fans who may have purchased the fight in its normal slot likely didn’t buy it after catching word of Silva’s antics.
> 
> Even more, Silva did the same thing at UFC 90 and then had a lackluster performance at UFC 97.
> 
> White glared at Silva as Silva answered questions from the media. Clearly, Silva’s words did not soothe his boss’ feelings.
> 
> “I’m more unhappy than I was when I walked in the door,” White said after hearing Silva’s lame answers at the news conference. “That’s why I ended the news conference. I couldn’t stand to listen to that [expletive] any more.”
> 
> Silva cost himself a big chunk of his reputation as well as a lot of money. He lost the respect of the ownership of the UFC, who were embarrassed in front of their new partners, the investment group from Abu Dhabi who bought a reported 10 percent of the company.
> 
> He may have lost his status as the top pound-for-pound fighter in the world.
> 
> He lost his opportunity to drop to welterweight as he said he wanted to do before the fight and challenge 170-pound champion Georges St. Pierre.
> 
> “He doesn’t deserve to fight GSP,” White fairly spat.
> 
> Early in the news conference, White said Silva might become the first champion to fight on the preliminary card.
> 
> Wherever he fights, Silva had better pray that White stacks the card with a lot of fights people want to see.
> 
> Because if Anderson Silva is the main attraction, don’t be shocked if the fans stay away in droves.


For the most part it sounds like an article based on the journalists opinion, but it seems Dana White is extremely angry about it. The "he doesn't deserve to fight GSP" line is pretty strong.

I don't think I care anymore about the way Silva acted. But I do see where it comes from a business standpoint. I would be pretty pissed if I payed for the event just to see a joke of a main event.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Mikey Damage said:


> Dana didn't even enter the octagon for the decision. He handed off the belt to a referee.
> 
> However...Dana White is fucking moron sometimes. Was his ass not at UFC 97? We see what happens when you put shit-strikers vs Anderson. It's embarrassing. White should have never made this fight.
> 
> What's that one saying? A fool is a person who repeats his mistakes and expects different results every time? Whatever it is, UFC is one of the fools tonight.
> 
> As stupid as the Silva/Maia matchup was, WTF is wrong with Silva? Is something to what Rogan/Goldberg were saying? Did Silva gas? Why didn't Silva go for more head kicks? The clinch? Where the fuck was the clinch!? I don't think he tried once for it.
> 
> I don't know. Both UFC and Silva deserve heat for this shitstorm of a fight.
> 
> Too bad this shit overshadows that Frank Edgar is now your UFC champ after beating Penn. Congrats to him. Great strategy.


How is it Dana's fault that Silva refused to fight?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Sticksy said:


> How is it Dana's fault that Silva refused to fight?


For giving him an opponent he clearly didn't want to fight. Honestly, these recent performances are Silva's way of telling Dana to fuck off and put him against guys that interest him. I mean just look how how fantastic he was against Griffin, that's because it was a fight he wanted and interested him.

Look, I understand the fight was made on short notice, but you could have pulled Silva from the event or tried to get a guy like Couture to take a fight against Silva. You would have seen a completely different Silva tonight if he was matched up against someone like Couture.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Sticksy said:


> How is it Dana's fault that Silva refused to fight?


Silva stopped fighting somewhere in round 3.

He tried plenty in first two rounds, but Maia had no interest in doing anything but feinting into shoots which failed miserably.

Which frustrated Silva visibly, as he wanted Maia to throw punches so he could counter him. all came to a head in round 3 when Silva started his Starnes impression.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



-Mystery- said:


> For giving him an opponent he clearly didn't want to fight. Honestly, these recent performances are Silva's way of telling Dana to fuck off and put him against guys that interest him. I mean just look how how fantastic he was against Griffin, that's because it was a fight he wanted and interested him.
> 
> Look, I understand the fight was made on short notice, but you could have pulled Silva from the event or tried to get a guy like Couture to take a fight against Silva. You would have seen a completely different Silva tonight if he was matched up against someone like Couture.


Pulling one of their main drawcards on their first show in a new country was never going to happen. It doesn't matter whether the fights interest you, as a champion you should want to fight everyone in the division whether they're the first, second, third in line for the belt.

He fought pretty much the same in this fight against Griffin, only difference is Griffin kept coming forward to become Silva's punching bag. Can hardly blame Maia for not playing into his taunting and trying to stick with his gameplan.


----------



## SteveMania

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Sticksy said:


> that decision has me in goosebumps. Didn't think he did enough to win tbh, 50-45 is a fucked scorecard. thought Penn had the better of the first 2 rounds at least.



I whole-heartedly agree.

I'm a huge BJ fan and I think Frankie won the fight, though 50-45 is fucking absurd. He pushed the pace and did the most damage though neither man was really hurt at any point of the fight. I had it scored 48-47 with BJ taking the first two rounds and Edgar walking away with the latter three. I watch the fights for fun so obviously I'm not concentrating on it like I would if I was a judge but I rarely rewatch a fight and find that I disagree with my first decision. BJ ran into a guy that feinted well enough to offset his jab, had good enough footwork to control the distance, and most importantly of all was faster yet he never made an effort to turn up the heat or change tactics. Frankie did a damn good job and he really is getting that much better everytime out. The guy's a stud but imagine what he'd be doing at 145, Aldo/Edgar would be fucking great.

It's still a very winnable fight for BJ but he's got to come in with something other than the standard 'jab them and set-up counters' because he couldn't get Frankie's timing along with the feints and the twitchy meth addict-looking lateral movement. He either has to do a better job of cutting him off or he's got to use the jab to get in and dirty box on the inside rather than using it to set up counters that just didn't present themselves this time.





Dark Church said:


> BJ should fight Guida next if he doesn't get a title shot. Then again BJ may just move up to 170 now.



That fight shouldn't even be sanctioned, let alone discussed.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

So, the first UFC PPV I buy turns out to be a shitfest.

How do I get a refund?


----------



## wwevilman

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Hajime No Blasko said:


> So, the first UFC PPV I buy turns out to be a shitfest.
> 
> How do I get a refund?


I wouldn't say a shitfest, Edgar/Penn, Grove/Munoz, and Dos Anjos/Etim was all good fights, plus it was damn cool to see Frankie get the upset. The card was good it's just that Anderson "Kalib Starnes" Silva ruined the main event, that shit was boring as hell to watch and I'm still pissed I spent 45 dollars of my money to watch Anderson pretend he's on dancing with the stars. 

I'm with Dana in refusing to give him GSP now, since all he does is act like a clown in these fights, it shows me that he really doesn't deserve these super fights he desires, his skills might be top notch, but his attitude is piss poor.

Never thought I'd say this....But I hope Chael Sonnen plants Silva's ass on the ground and controls him like he did Marquardt when they do meet. Is there room on the Sonnen bandwagon for one more? Because I'm jumping on.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Ive been talking with mates and im starting to think that Silva wants out of the UFC as he wants to fight fedor for his legacy as most of the mags and blogs and whatever have Fedor as the best P4P in the world. Silva could easily make the jump to heavyweight. I for one would love that to see that epic fight, but theres only going to be one outcome...

Anyway how long/many fights does Silva left on his UFC contract? I cant really see him being offered a new one or re signing after this whole thing. MAybe Silva might sign to strikforce for that ultimate fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

Watch Dana put on an awesome free fight card to make up for this, no one was more upset about the main event than him.


----------



## peers

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*

I honestly think people are making too much of this. I just saw it as a boring end to a fight (I'll admit I was entertained the first 2 and a half rounds). I can't wait to see Anderson fight again, and I'm not a huge fan of his.

Can't believe BJ lost... fightmetric

Judges were ridiculous as well. Just terrible judges.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



CyberWaste said:


> Ive been talking with mates and im starting to think that Silva wants out of the UFC as he wants to fight fedor for his legacy as most of the mags and blogs and whatever have Fedor as the best P4P in the world. Silva could easily make the jump to heavyweight. I for one would love that to see that epic fight, but theres only going to be one outcome...
> 
> Anyway how long/many fights does Silva left on his UFC contract? I cant really see him being offered a new one or re signing after this whole thing. MAybe Silva might sign to strikforce for that ultimate fight.


What?

He doesn't want out of UFC, he's just bored with the opponents they are giving him.

Dana would be an idiot not to pull the trigger on Silva/GSP now. It's got all the makings of a huge money making fight right now and you're fucking delusional if you think Silva wouldn't bring his A-game to the fight.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



peers said:


> Can't believe BJ lost... fightmetric
> 
> Judges were ridiculous as well. Just terrible judges.


Personally i had it as a draw (rounds 1,2 to BJ, round 3, 5 to Edgar and round 4 as a 10-10 draw) but i'm not too unhappy about the judging aside from the 50-45 scorecard.


----------



## S-Mac

Silva should just start finishing who he is fighting instead of fucking around however i cant believe that edgar is the champ i didnt give him much of a chance at all.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



-Mystery- said:


> What?
> 
> He doesn't want out of UFC, he's just bored with the opponents they are giving him.
> 
> Dana would be an idiot not to pull the trigger on Silva/GSP now. It's got all the makings of a huge money making fight right now and you're fucking delusional if you think Silva wouldn't bring his A-game to the fight.


Well alot of people seem to think Silva wants to fight Fedor eventually to see really who is the best p4p, and it wont happen in the UFC thats for sure.

Anyway, GSP/Silva might not happen, at least for a year or 2. How can you sell Silva after that thing yesterday? There was no GSP post fight interview or stare down or nothing. Many people wont buy it as they will think Silva will do the same, and whos to know for sure Silva wont if GSP starts dominating him, he could start running away and tauting and doing all that shite again.


----------



## SteveMania

It's one thing to berate and insult your opponent then beat the shit out of them moments later. It's another to berate them and pitty pat RJJ-style while doing everything possible not to destroy them. Anderson is a fucking fighting machine and he's capable of doing almost anything and yet for whatever reason he's content to pop a guy a few times just to let him know what's up and then coast two or three more rounds en route to a decision and a nap for anyone watching. That's ridiculousness that I haven't seen since RJJ's prime and I might be onto something.

Anderson is an unabashed RJJ nuthugger and RJJ was notorious for simply not fighting guys that he didn't think belonged in there with him. He'd hit them and run for twelve rounds because he 'didn't want to hurt them'. Minus the not wanting to hurt an opponent rationale (which fails since it'd be much more humane to put a dude out quickly rather than repeatedly bash him for the max time allowed), maybe Anderson is trying to emulate his idol.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



CyberWaste said:


> Well alot of people seem to think Silva wants to fight Fedor eventually to see really who is the best p4p, and it wont happen in the UFC thats for sure.
> 
> Anyway, GSP/Silva might not happen, at least for a year or 2. How can you sell Silva after that thing yesterday? There was no GSP post fight interview or stare down or nothing. Many people wont buy it as they will think Silva will do the same, and whos to know for sure Silva wont if GSP starts dominating him, he could start running away and tauting and doing all that shite again.


You can sell Silva easily as the arrogant prick champion and GSP as the humble champion. You're completely ignorant if you're basing Silva's ability off of last night's fight and as I said, you're fucking delusional if you think that Silva shows up for a fight against GSP.

People would pay to see the fight in massive numbers, probably something that could rival the 100 numbers depending on what else is on the card. People will pay to see what Silva shows up or even pay to see him lose because their pissed at what he did last night. 

The only thing stopping the fight is where the fight takes place. GSP is slightly hesitant to making the jump because of gaining weight and potentially having to vacate the welterweight title. Silva walks around at like 210-215 so a cut down to 170 would be insane.


----------



## seancarleton77

^ Rogen said Silva was walking around at 192 now, GSP is walking around at the same weight.


----------



## T3H~L3X

It was also mentioned somewhere that Silva used to fight in pride at 168 so 170 is a possibility... At this point GSP/Silva is probably the only fight albeit a move up to 205 that would interest me. How does Silva really expect to cement his legacy as the best P4P fighter in the world by putting on lack luster performances? Win, lose, or draw and whether he's bored in a fight or not if he doesn't do something after his last three fights his legacy will be that of a boring lackluster champion not the greatest of all time. I've never been a fan really but will admit the man is talented and has all the tool but his piss poor attitude about fighting guys he feels aren't worthy is bullshit. If you are the champion then you should take every challenger seriously, maybe he needs a Serra like finish to one of his fights to finally get his head back in the game. Makes me wish even more that Vitor would have knocked his fucking head off. Of course no disrespect to Maia who went out and put out a great effort but his striking was just to sub par. 

And fucking right Edgar... glad to see BJ dethroned and hopefully he moves up. Didn't see Edgar as the guy to do it but he did and now this opens up a possibility for alot of great fights. I personally see Maynard getting the next shot as he was the last guy to beat Frankie and was talked about for this fight with maybe Florian/Sanchez re-match for No.1 contender.


----------



## wwevilman

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



-Mystery- said:


> You can sell Silva easily as the arrogant prick champion and GSP as the humble champion. You're completely ignorant if you're basing Silva's ability off of last night's fight and as I said, you're fucking delusional if you think that Silva shows up for a fight against GSP.
> 
> People would pay to see the fight in massive numbers, probably something that could rival the 100 numbers depending on what else is on the card. People will pay to see what Silva shows up or even pay to see him lose because their pissed at what he did last night.
> 
> The only thing stopping the fight is where the fight takes place. GSP is slightly hesitant to making the jump because of gaining weight and potentially having to vacate the welterweight title. Silva walks around at like 210-215 so a cut down to 170 would be insane.


No one is bashing his ability, we're bashing the fact that he has pulled this bullshit on three separate occasions (90, 97, 112), anybody that paid to see Anderson in those fights spent upwards of 130 dollars in order to witness mediocrity.

This isn't wrestling, I don't need heels to help me want to buy a fight, part of the reason why I despise Brock Lesnar and now Anderson can take a spot right next to him. You are right about one thing, if the fight does happen I'll order it simply to see GSP pick Silva up and plant his ass on the ground, because GSP is a wrestler that actually sticks to a gameplan unlike Henderson.

P.S, not to mention that if there were any new fans that might of been made...Say I had a couple of buddies over that were unfamiliar with the sport and I told them how great Silva was and hyped him up.....and he pulls the shit he did? Well, for starters my friends would laugh at me for backing a guy that spent most of the fight backpeddaling and they would be turned off from watching any future events because they would assume all champs did what he did. Now I'm just using that as an example, but...More than likely that actually happened in quite a few places, just food for thought.


EDIT: ^^^T3H~L3X, Sanchez/Florian wouldn't happen, Diego moved back up to welterweight.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



wwevilman said:


> No one is bashing his ability, we're bashing the fact that he has pulled this bullshit on three separate occasions (90, 97, 112), anybody that paid to see Anderson in those fights spent upwards of 130 dollars in order to witness mediocrity.
> 
> This isn't wrestling, I don't need heels to help me want to buy a fight, part of the reason why I despise Brock Lesnar and now Anderson can take a spot right next to him. You are right about one thing, if the fight does happen I'll order it simply to see GSP pick Silva up and plant his ass on the ground, because GSP is a wrestler that actually sticks to a gameplan unlike Henderson.


I'm glad you mentioned "this isn't wrestling". It isn't, but how fights are sold are exactly how wrestling matches are sold. Just look at the buyrate history for UFC, all the biggest cards in history were all main evented with fights that had a clear heel and face. 

Dana may claim it's nothing like wrestling, which it isn't, but the selling of fights is done exactly like wrestling matches. What do you think those Countdown shows are? Two fighters talking shit on each other to help sell their fight. Sound familiar?


----------



## seancarleton77

Silva to Heavyweight and Fedor to UFC please, sorry but I want to see Silva ko'd or tapped badly!


----------



## wwevilman

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



-Mystery- said:


> I'm glad you mentioned "this isn't wrestling". It isn't, but how fights are sold are exactly how wrestling matches are sold. Just look at the buyrate history for UFC, all the biggest cards in history were all main evented with fights that had a clear heel and face.
> 
> Dana may claim it's nothing like wrestling, which it isn't, but the selling of fights is done exactly like wrestling matches. What do you think those Countdown shows are? Two fighters talking shit on each other to help sell their fight. Sound familiar?


I don't pay much attention to the countdown shows, fights for me are sold on whether the two individuals involved will have a great fight, the only time I've bought into the whole heel vs face thing was when Carwin and Lesnar were supposed to fight in November only because I just want the belt OFF Lesnar.

While I can't argue with you that the Heel/Face dynamic sells PPVs I will say they produce unspectacular main events that are usually one sided beatdowns (Ortiz/Shamrock trilogy) (Lesnar/Mir 2) (Liddell/Ortiz), I truly cannot think of one great fight where the opponents completely ripped into each other.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



wwevilman said:


> I don't pay much attention to the countdown shows, fights for me are sold on whether the two individuals involved will have a great fight, the only time I've bought into the whole heel vs face thing was when Carwin and Lesnar were supposed to fight in November only because I just want the belt OFF Lesnar.
> 
> While I can't argue with you that the Heel/Face dynamic sells PPVs I will say they produce unspectacular main events that are usually one sided beatdowns (Ortiz/Shamrock trilogy) (Lesnar/Mir 2) (Liddell/Ortiz), I truly cannot think of one great fight where the opponents completely ripped into each other.


Fights based on skill are only sold to diehards. The casual viewer aka the majority viewer buy based on the build and the heel/face dynamic. That's why the Countdown show exists, to sell the fight to the casual viewer.


----------



## wwevilman

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



-Mystery- said:


> Fights based on skill are only sold to diehards. The casual viewer aka the majority viewer buy based on the build and the heel/face dynamic. That's why the Countdown show exists, to sell the fight to the casual viewer.


Agreed.


----------



## CJ Punk

It's pretty bizarre when you compare the Machida/Rua to the Edgar/Penn fight, I mean why couldn't they both be called the same way? Even most MMA diehards will tell you that Shogun won, but yet because Lyoto was the champion it went in his favor. That didn't happen here and it just boggles my mind.


----------



## SteveMania

Feed Anderson's gargantuan ego and let him fight Lesnar. If he doesn't feel he's being tested enough at MW then let him have Brock. There's absolutely no chance that Silva can stop that power double, no chance that he can get Lesnar off of him once they're down, and he doesn't have enough power to hurt him badly enough in the minimal window of opportunity he has on the feet before he's double-legged through the mat again.


----------



## seancarleton77

The Immortal CJ said:


> It's pretty bizarre when you compare the Machida/Rua to the Edgar/Penn fight, I mean why couldn't they both be called the same way? Even most MMA diehards will tell you that Shogun won, but yet because Lyoto was the champion it went in his favor. That didn't happen here and it just boggles my mind.



I thought Edgar edged out BJ due to aggression activity and controlling the pace in the last 3 rounds. Penn would probably have been more upset if he didn't want to go to 170 so bad. There is really nothing left for him at 155 now.


----------



## MovieStarR™

Wow... What the hell got into Anderson Silva last night?

He stole Brock Lesnar's "Heat"...


----------



## Rush

CyberWaste said:


> Well alot of people seem to think Silva wants to fight Fedor eventually to see really who is the best p4p, and it wont happen in the UFC thats for sure.


you seem ridiculously obsessed about pound for pound rankings, let me ask you something, how does Fedor beating Silva prove he's pound for pound the greater fighter when they're not the same weight? 



SteveMania said:


> Feed Anderson's gargantuan ego and let him fight Lesnar. If he doesn't feel he's being tested enough at MW then let him have Brock. There's absolutely no chance that Silva can stop that power double, no chance that he can get Lesnar off of him once they're down, and he doesn't have enough power to hurt him badly enough in the minimal window of opportunity he has on the feet before he's double-legged through the mat again.


he'd run further than Kalib.


----------



## Stormbringer

Come on Arlovski had Fedor's number it's just he tried the wrong move he should have stayed with the punches that were fucking up Fedor's world. Itstead he tried a Jackie Chan move and went for a knee and got caught.


----------



## Rush

Pretty much. Not saying Silva would fuck up Fedor but it's not like he'd be beaten like CyberWaste seems to think


----------



## Evidense

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



wwevilman said:


> I truly cannot think of one great fight where the opponents completely ripped into each other.


Assuming you didn't see Couture vs Big Nog? Amazing match I feel like rewatching it now.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Evidense said:


> Assuming you didn't see Couture vs Big Nog? Amazing match I feel like rewatching it now.


What a fight ^


----------



## RizoRiz

UFC 112 was pretty terrible tbf, they had the Renzo-Hughes fight for nostalgia purposes which was dull up until the point Hughes showed his stand up is more capable than I had imagined. Also these notalgia fights are becoming a worryingly frequent trend in UFC as of late. Penn-Edgar whilst slightly dull had me close to the edge of my seat for such a close fight, and Edgar got the win as I had hoped for. Anderson Silva is unmotivated at 185, and at this point in his career needs the fights like Belfort, Wanderlei, GSP, Rua etc.

The one person that really impressed on the card was Dos Anjos, he completely nullified Etim's Muay Thai, and showed sick jiu jitsu for the finish by armbar after transferring from a kimura attempt. Munoz looked somewhat decent also.


----------



## Evidense

Also to whoever said Arlovski got dominated by Fedor until that flying KO you really have to go and re-watch the slow motion gifs of the punches Arlovski threw. Most of them either missed or were glancing strike that only knocked Fedor off balanced or caused no harm. I thought he was in trouble too. I can find them if you really want to see them but they're on Youtube somewheres.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Evidense said:


> Also to whoever said Arlovski got dominated by Fedor until that flying KO you really have to go and re-watch the slow motion gifs of the punches Arlovski threw. Most of them either missed or were glancing strike that only knocked Fedor off balanced or caused no harm. I thought he was in trouble too. I can find them if you really want to see them but they're on Youtube somewheres.


Plz do, I thought he had Fedor backing up from punches.


----------



## Evidense

they're kinda big so I'll just link them

http://cfile122.uf.daum.net/image/1469FE09497E74C804E14F
http://cfile125.uf.daum.net/image/153BC40D497E6C7A0F152D
http://i42.tinypic.com/2zqeuli.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/10hlijr.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/8zkzm1.gif

and here's the video backing it up
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbSUJmF4wxk


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I still think he was anxious not to get hit with Arlovski's quick hands and forced to back up. But yes he hardly did any damage.


----------



## Dark Church

The Immortal CJ said:


> It's pretty bizarre when you compare the Machida/Rua to the Edgar/Penn fight, I mean why couldn't they both be called the same way? Even most MMA diehards will tell you that Shogun won, but yet because Lyoto was the champion it went in his favor. That didn't happen here and it just boggles my mind.


I haven't seen Edgar/Penn but I watched Shogun/Machida just the other day since I remembered their next fight was up next. Machida clearly won that fight and a 4-1 argument can easily be made. The 4th round was the only round Shogun clearly won. Machida had 2 & 3 and 1 & 5 were close but I felt like Machida did more to get the nod. Shogun would go for a kick and connect but be punched in the face at the same time. Rogan would only acknowledge the kick. I know this is an old debate but I don't get how anyone who watched that fight saw Shogun as the winner.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Dark Church said:


> I know this is an old debate but I don't get how anyone who watched that fight saw Shogun as the winner.


*OK, FUCK THIS.* The following is not aimed at someone who believes Machida won. You absolutely have the right to your opinion, and I totally get where you're coming from with your argument. This is for people who "don't get how anyone who watched that fight saw Shogun as the winner".

I think Shogun won, and I'm not alone. Here's the opinions of several reputable cage writers, almost 15,000 fans (though obviously not all were pro-Shogun), the fucking president of the UFC, the guy who "won" the fight and a judge OF THE FIGHT ITSELF who seem to indicate that they felt Mauricio "Shogun" Rua won.

----------------------

- FightMetric scored it 49-47 for Shogun

- The entire crowd reacted in utter shock, as if Shogun was robbed. That completely and utterly negates any argument that can be made for commentators showing Shogun bias and affecting how people perceived the fight. The crowd, who could not hear Rogan or Goldberg, thought we had a new champ. Any argument revolving around the crowd being drunk and cheering anything is being made by a person grasping at straws. 

- Watch Machida's face after the fight but before the decision. Even _he_ knew he lost. His reaction to hearing his name called was not simply elation or relief...it was genuine surprise.

- A quote from Machida post-match, when asked if he'd be interested in giving Shogun an immediate rematch: _"Whenever he wants, I'll try again."_ I know it could very well be his less-than-stellar English, but "try" seems to indicate that even he didn't feel he bested Shogun.

- Nelson "Doc" Hamilton, in an excerpt from a CagePotato interview:


> [He] was one of the three judges who controversially scored that fight 48-47 in favor of Machida. Yet after watching tape of the fight, Hamilton now believes Rua was the winner. “There was a round in that fight [Round 4] where my line of sight while they were standing was blocked,” said Hamilton, who feels TV monitors for judges would solve the problem. “Because of the angle where most of the round was fought, I couldn't see the punches and whether they were landing. If the fight had been on the ground, I could look at the big screens, but this was a fight where the blows were coming one at a time and you don't want to look away and miss an important blow.” When Hamilton saw the fight again, he noted that viewers saw Round 4 from a completely different perspective that he did...based on what he couldn't see from his cageside vantage point, he believes Rua won the round.


- Notable Ringside Writer's Live Scores:


> - _Cagewriter_: 48-47 Rua
> - _Kevin Iole, Yahoo!_: 48-47 Rua
> - _Dave Doyle, Yahoo!_: 48-47 Rua
> - _Dave Meltzer, Yahoo!_: 49-46 Rua
> - _BloodyElbow_: 48-47 Rua
> - _USAToday_: 48-47 Rua
> - _ESPN_: 49-46 Rua
> - _CagePotato_: 49-46 Rua
> - _MMAJunkie_: 49-46 or 48-47 Rua
> - _MMAMania_: 50-45 Rua
> - _ProMMA.Info_: 50-45 Rua
> - _Vegas Review-Journal_: 48-47 Machida


- Dana White believed that Rua won, even going so far as to schedule an IMMEDIATE REMATCH.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

New development to that whole Silva/Maia thing.

Apparently, Silva cussed Maia out during the match, big time.


From what I heard, this may be when it happened.












Guys, what he was calling Maia (Playboy in Portuguese) is practically the N-Word equivalent in Brazil.

A total verbal emasculation, and the Brazilian fans are pissed.


----------



## WillTheBloody

That's complete insane, if true. Everyone at our UFC 112 gathering was wondering what he was screaming at Maia.


----------



## Liam Miller

Isn't Playboy used to insult the upper class in Brazil?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

WWE_TNA said:


> Isn't Playboy used to insult the upper class in Brazil?


Yup... But in Brazil, the division of class is much more important than it is even in the US and UK...


----------



## -Mystery-

I think I love Silva even more.


----------



## CyberWaste

*This is what would happen if Silva had a fight with Fedor...*


----------



## Myers

As much as I love the sport, the whole disrespecting your other opponent thing never really bothered me. When BJ Penn said he would kill GSP, when Florian said BJ was a master that needed to be killed, Mir wanting to kill Lesnar, Nick Diaz gives the middle finger to every fighter, or even Silva's antics on Saturday. Those things never had really bothered me. Hell even Marcus Davis wanted Dan Hardy to die from aids, but to me it's all part of the sport. You can't expect everyone to be respectable all the time in a sport that is the ultimate in masculinity. 

Don't get me wrong, Silva should have finished Maia in the fight, but the first three rounds of clowning Maia was great to watch in my opinion. It showed he doesn't want to fight inferior opponents anymore and is even willing to drop to WW to fight another P4P fighter.


----------



## seancarleton77

Silva's taunting was Ali-esque, then he kept it going into the third where I wanted to see Silva get fucked up. Maia actually should have won the fifth since Silva did nothing in that round and Maia started attacking hard.

If Silva did this in protest on Spike it wouldn't have been so bad but he decided he didn't want to fight on a debut in a new market and on pay per view, Silva made me pay my $50, and he stole it from me by not trying to finish the fight. If I robbed him I think I'd at least feel a little guilty, he seems to show no remorse, although I'm sure he feels bad unless he really thinks he's a god.

Shogun beat Machida according to about 90% of the roster and MMA journalists. Rua did more damage and was more aggressive.


----------



## Stormbringer

All of his antics would have been warranted if he would have kicked his head off.


----------



## Myers

The UFC 115 card was announced today

MAIN CARD

* Chuck Liddell vs. Rich Franklin
* Patrick Barry vs. Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic
* Martin Kampmann vs. Paulo Thiago
* Carlos Condit vs. Rory MacDonald
* Evan Dunham vs. Tyson Griffin

PRELIMINARY CARD

* Mac Danzig vs. Matt Wiman
* Ben Rothwell vs. Gilbert Yvel
* Peter Sobotta vs. James Wilks
* Ricardo Funch vs. Claude Patrick
* Jesse Lennox vs. Mike Pyle

A lackluster card IMO.


----------



## Blasko

Paulo and Griffin might be the only names I like there.


----------



## T-C

Looks like a pretty uninspiring card to me.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Should be some decent fights but agreed a lack luster card, very miss-able. This IMO is what happens when you run so many cards a year though and stack some with double title fights. I personally would like to see less events with stacked cards than an event every two weeks with lack luster cards. 

Interesting up until this announcement Dana has preached that Tito/Chuck was the main event of 115... wonder why now he would choose to change his stance and give away happenings of TUF it seems.


----------



## -Mystery-

Always love watching Franklin fight. He should be able to pick apart Chuck fairly easily.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Awful card.

Mir is alive btw... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqO1CaOXup0


----------



## Dark Church

115 is just a filler card that really doesn't mean much. Griffin and Thiago/Kampmann can become higher ranked but that is about it.


----------



## Blasko

I really hope that a Spike TV show.


----------



## Mikey Damage

dunham vs griffin could be another fight of the year sleeper.

thats my most anticipated fight on that card.



> Mir is alive btw... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqO1CaOXup0


Bruteshot was there. He got a picture and autograph. And inside info on Mir's future as a WEC commentator. He doesn't have one. He's done with that.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> As much as I love the sport, the whole disrespecting your other opponent thing never really bothered me. When BJ Penn said he would kill GSP, when Florian said BJ was a master that needed to be killed, Mir wanting to kill Lesnar, Nick Diaz gives the middle finger to every fighter, or even Silva's antics on Saturday. Those things never had really bothered me. Hell even Marcus Davis wanted Dan Hardy to die from aids, but to me it's all part of the sport. You can't expect everyone to be respectable all the time in a sport that is the ultimate in masculinity.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Silva should have finished Maia in the fight, but the first three rounds of clowning Maia was great to watch in my opinion. It showed he doesn't want to fight inferior opponents anymore and is even willing to drop to WW to fight another P4P fighter.



I don't mind pre-fight banter, in fact I find most of it to be quite amusing. Hell, I love to see guys get dummied, but that's not how I like to see it done. There's no sense in clowning a guy for two rounds and then completely falling off and resorting to circling endlessly, cursing, and dancing.

If you toy with a guy and consistently beat him up and then let him survive, beat him up, let him survive like Ali/Terrell or Ali/Patterson that's cool, asshole move, but cool. If you can blitz the dude out Tyson-style, as Silva was clearly capable of doing at any moment of his choosing, that's even better. But don't just quit fighting and play Starnes for three rounds because I pay $45 to see the best fighters fight to the best of their abilities and a dance routine doesn't qualify.


----------



## wwevilman

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



Evidense said:


> Assuming you didn't see Couture vs Big Nog? Amazing match I feel like rewatching it now.


They didn't insult each other heavily, which is what I meant by "ripped". Anyways......










I love how Rich is always sporting a black eye.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Official UFC/MMA Discussion Thread (UFC 112 SPOILERS)*



-Mystery- said:


> I think I love Silva even more.


pretty much. i read that article the other day and honestly thought it makes him slightly better in my opinion seeing as it had fallen a fair bit after dancing around and not finishing the fight. Dancing is one thing, taunting him with "Get up off your ass and get hit some more" is another much better way of insulting someone :lmao


----------



## Myers

Maia has been medically suspended for 180 days after his fight with Silva.

BJ Penn said today that though nothing is official, there have been talks with the UFC about getting an immediate rematch against Edgar.


----------



## Liam Miller

That fucking sucks give florian a fight with edgar and just have Penn move up, i don't wanna see Penn as lightweight champ again and destroy florian and then maynard or whoever.

Just like how i wanna see Silva at LHW fulltime or even a few fights here and there with heavyweights.


----------



## seancarleton77

Let Florian take out Maynard in Boston and then he can finish off the winner of Penn/Edgar.


----------



## McQueen

UFC 115 looks like it could be a sleeper card to me, actually really like the looks of it.

102 didn't look the best on paper either and it ended up being arguably one of the better events last year IMO.


----------



## -Mystery-

Should be noted they're trying to add Alves/Fitch to 115.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WillTheBloody said:


> *OK, FUCK THIS.* The following is not aimed at someone who believes Machida won. You absolutely have the right to your opinion, and I totally get where you're coming from with your argument. This is for people who "don't get how anyone who watched that fight saw Shogun as the winner".
> 
> I think Shogun won, and I'm not alone. Here's the opinions of several reputable cage writers, almost 15,000 fans (though obviously not all were pro-Shogun), the fucking president of the UFC, the guy who "won" the fight and a judge OF THE FIGHT ITSELF who seem to indicate that they felt Mauricio "Shogun" Rua won.
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> - FightMetric scored it 49-47 for Shogun
> 
> - The entire crowd reacted in utter shock, as if Shogun was robbed. That completely and utterly negates any argument that can be made for commentators showing Shogun bias and affecting how people perceived the fight. The crowd, who could not hear Rogan or Goldberg, thought we had a new champ. Any argument revolving around the crowd being drunk and cheering anything is being made by a person grasping at straws.
> 
> - Watch Machida's face after the fight but before the decision. Even _he_ knew he lost. His reaction to hearing his name called was not simply elation or relief...it was genuine surprise.
> 
> - A quote from Machida post-match, when asked if he'd be interested in giving Shogun an immediate rematch: _"Whenever he wants, I'll try again."_ I know it could very well be his less-than-stellar English, but "try" seems to indicate that even he didn't feel he bested Shogun.
> 
> - Nelson "Doc" Hamilton, in an excerpt from a CagePotato interview:
> 
> 
> - Notable Ringside Writer's Live Scores:
> 
> 
> - Dana White believed that Rua won, even going so far as to schedule an IMMEDIATE REMATCH.




I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Myers

Shogun/Machida was close, but I still can't say Machida clearly won the fight, I could see shogun winning the majority of the rounds. Either way, it's done and in 25 days they will have their rematch. I think we are going to see an epic FOTY. 

By the way, I saw this so I'll just leave it here


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ HAHAHA 

Fair play, I don't agree with the Shogun gif tbh I thought he won the fight. But the rematch should be immense.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rogan is awesome anyone seen the video on youtube with him talking about toney and lesnar. 

LOL at the hardy/gsp gif


----------



## Myers

Chrisp_Morg said:


> ^ HAHAHA
> 
> Fair play, I don't agree with the Shogun gif tbh I thought he won the fight. But the rematch should be immense.


Yeah I saw that right after you posted the shogun GIF. I don't have anything against Hardy either, I actually became more of a fan of his after watching those UFC primetime specials.


----------



## CyberWaste

Ill just leave this here...


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ I love these gifs.



Myers said:


> Yeah I saw that right after you posted the shogun GIF. I don't have anything against Hardy either, I actually became more of a fan of his after watching those UFC primetime specials.


I think he gained a lot more respect as a martial artist in those and his heart during the fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

CompuStrike Results for Machida vs Rua held in LOS ANGELES on 10/24/2009

Light Heavyweights -

Winner: Machida

Decision: Unanimous Decision 5

Final Stats
Lyoto Machida


Mauricio Rua
50/105

Total Strikes Landed/Thrown

89/155
48%

Percentage

57%


16/54

Total Arm Strikes Landed/Thrown

16/50
30%

Percentage

32%
15

Power Strikes Landed

13
1

Clinch Strikes Landed

3


34/51

Total Leg Strikes Landed/Thrown

73/105
67%

Percentage

70%
21

Kicks Landed

46
13

Knees Landed

27


0/0

Ground Strikes Landed/Thrown

0/0
0%

Percentage

0%


0/0

Takedowns/Attempts

0/3
0

Submission Attempts

0
0

Reversals

0
0

Dominant Positions

0

Glossary
Total Strikes = Total Arm Strikes + Total Leg Strikes + Ground Strikes
Total Arm Strikes Landed = Power Strikes Landed + Clinch Strikes Landed
Total Leg Strikes Landed = Kicks Landed + Knees Landed

Round 1
Lyoto Machida


Mauricio Rua
10/18

Total Strikes Landed/Thrown

17/25
56%

Percentage

68%


3/8

Total Arm Strikes Landed/Thrown

2/4
38%

Percentage

50%
3

Power Strikes Landed

2
0

Clinch Strikes Landed

0


7/10

Total Leg Strikes Landed/Thrown

15/21
70%

Percentage

71%
3

Kicks Landed

8
4

Knees Landed

7


0/0

Ground Strikes Landed/Thrown

0/0
0%

Percentage

0%


0/0

Takedowns/Attempts

0/1
0

Submission Attempts

0
0

Reversals

0
0

Dominant Positions

0

Round 2
Lyoto Machida


Mauricio Rua
11/21

Total Strikes Landed/Thrown

23/39
52%

Percentage

59%


3/10

Total Arm Strikes Landed/Thrown

0/8
30%

Percentage

0%
3

Power Strikes Landed

0
0

Clinch Strikes Landed

0


8/11

Total Leg Strikes Landed/Thrown

23/31
73%

Percentage

74%
5

Kicks Landed

9
3

Knees Landed

14


0/0

Ground Strikes Landed/Thrown

0/0
0%

Percentage

0%


0/0

Takedowns/Attempts

0/1
0

Submission Attempts

0
0

Reversals

0
0

Dominant Positions

0

Round 3
Lyoto Machida


Mauricio Rua
15/29

Total Strikes Landed/Thrown

19/36
52%

Percentage

53%


5/15

Total Arm Strikes Landed/Thrown

5/14
33%

Percentage

36%
5

Power Strikes Landed

5
0

Clinch Strikes Landed

0


10/14

Total Leg Strikes Landed/Thrown

14/22
71%

Percentage

64%
8

Kicks Landed

12
2

Knees Landed

2


0/0

Ground Strikes Landed/Thrown

0/0
0%

Percentage

0%


0/0

Takedowns/Attempts

0/0
0

Submission Attempts

0
0

Reversals

0
0

Dominant Positions

0

Round 4
Lyoto Machida


Mauricio Rua
7/19

Total Strikes Landed/Thrown

13/21
37%

Percentage

62%


3/13

Total Arm Strikes Landed/Thrown

2/4
23%

Percentage

50%
2

Power Strikes Landed

1
1

Clinch Strikes Landed

1


4/6

Total Leg Strikes Landed/Thrown

11/17
67%

Percentage

65%
4

Kicks Landed

9
0

Knees Landed

2


0/0

Ground Strikes Landed/Thrown

0/0
0%

Percentage

0%


0/0

Takedowns/Attempts

0/1
0

Submission Attempts

0
0

Reversals

0
0

Dominant Positions

0

Round 5
Lyoto Machida


Mauricio Rua
7/18

Total Strikes Landed/Thrown

17/34
39%

Percentage

50%


2/8

Total Arm Strikes Landed/Thrown

7/20
25%

Percentage

35%
2

Power Strikes Landed

5
0

Clinch Strikes Landed

2


5/10

Total Leg Strikes Landed/Thrown

10/14
50%

Percentage

71%
1

Kicks Landed

8
4

Knees Landed

2


0/0

Ground Strikes Landed/Thrown

0/0
0%

Percentage

0%


0/0

Takedowns/Attempts

0/0
0

Submission Attempts

0
0

Reversals

0
0

Dominant Positions

0

Look my Brother is the biggest Machida fan you will find, and he thinks the judges are mentally challenged for awarding the fight to Machida just because he's the Champion.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ 114 WAR THE DRAGO!!!

Lets get some Strikeforce predictions up in this thread.

*Jake Shields v. Dan Henderson (for SF MW Belt)
Shinya Aoki v. Gilbert Melendez (for LW Belt)
Gegard Mousasi v. Muhammed Lawal (for LHW Belt)
Jason Miller v. Tim Stout*


I think Dan will grind out Jake with his GnP, if not Shields goes to the UFC a very valuable asset.

I want to say Melendez by bum rush, but Aoki is so damn crafty. If he can keep it on the feet Melendez.

I think Mousasi will be too big of a test for King Mo personally.

And I don't know much about Stout so I'm going with Mayhem because the guy has endless cardio and is a crafty vet.


All of these fights excite me and could turn out to be the MMA event of the year imo.


----------



## seancarleton77

Strike Force has a damn good card for us true Mixed Martial Arts fans this Saturday night, I don't think we'll see anyone running around doing nothing for 3 rounds.


----------



## T-C

Maybe Jake shields laying on top of someone while doing nothing though......He hopes. .


----------



## Blasko

Real question is that is it gonna be Dangerous Dan or Decision Dan?


----------



## Mikey Damage

seancarleton77 said:


> Strike Force has a damn good card for us true Mixed Martial Arts fans this Saturday night, I don't think we'll see anyone running around doing nothing for 3 rounds.


true MMA fans?

what in the blue hell are you talking about?


----------



## Myers

seancarleton77 said:


> Strike Force has a damn good card for us true Mixed Martial Arts fans this Saturday night, I don't think we'll see anyone running around doing nothing for 3 rounds.


It sounds like we have a TNA fan here. Nah, I'm only kidding. The SF card looks good and it should be an interesting night. For running around for three rounds, he was still able to put Maia out for six months though.

UFC 115 became the fastest sellout in UFC history, it only took 30 minutes.


----------



## Blasko

30 minutes for a forgettable card? 

Crazy.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> For running around for three rounds, he was still able to put Maia out for six months though.



We saw two rounds of epic clowning following by three rounds of sparring session/track meet. Shit on GSP's performance against Hardy all you want, but it beats the fuck out of taking three rounds off and circling endlessly.

When I pay premium to see the best fights I expect to see one guy try to defeat the other. If he wants to slowly torture, degrade, and humiliate his opponent ala Ali/Terrell that's great, I'll enjoy. If he wants to blast them out in two minutes like Tyson, that's even better. But don't give me fifteen minutes of circling with hands at the waist, dancing, and playing air guitar all the while refusing to engage. That's a fucking joke and unless you had too much of his jizz in your eyes to face reality it shouldn't be something you ever want to see out of a fight.


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> We saw two rounds of epic clowning following by three rounds of sparring session/track meet. Shit on GSP's performance against Hardy all you want, but it beats the fuck out of taking three rounds off and circling endlessly.
> 
> When I pay premium to see the best fights I expect to see one guy try to defeat the other. If he wants to slowly torture, degrade, and humiliate his opponent ala Ali/Terrell that's great, I'll enjoy. If he wants to blast them out in two minutes like Tyson, that's even better. But don't give me fifteen minutes of circling with hands at the waist, dancing, and playing air guitar all the while refusing to engage. That's a fucking joke and unless you had too much of his jizz in your eyes to face reality it shouldn't be something you ever want to see out of a fight.


Whoa relax there guy, I don't like jizz in my eyes either. You're right, I don't want to defend his fight because people paid 45-55 dollars to watch the fight on PPV and some paid over 1k for ringside seats. He should have fought him like the other 8 fights he finished, but Silva I guess had some animosity towards Maia and wanted to humiliate the guy, which backfired on him. At the same time I will back off on the GSP bashing because when it comes to them two it can go both ways.


----------



## RizoRiz

I'm actually excited about the 115 card bar the main event. Rory MacDonald might just be the best prospect at 170 and they're throwing him in with Condit who lets not forget had an extremely close fight with Kampmann and edged Ellenberger in one of the most exciting fights of the year. Paulo Thiago vs Kampmann just will be interesting, if not greatly important as either might just end up fighting Fitch seeing as the winner of Daley/Koscheck seems a cert for GSP's next defence. Tyson Griffin & Dunham always seem to be in exciting fights, and either could quite easily be in line for a shot at Edgar. I actually think Florian should fight Maynard before getting another shot. I really like Pat Barry, but Mirko is just hard to watch these days.

As for the Strikeforce card, it might be pretty stacked but none of them exactly stand out to me as exciting fights. For some reason I don't see Aoki and Melendez's styles meshing very well, I'll take Aoki by some key lock or something. I think Henderson is one of the worst styles for Shields you could possibly think of, I think Henderson will probably keep it on the feet and end it around the 4th. Mousasi-Lawal is a bit of a mismatch imo and I don't see Mo getting past the 2nd. I'm going to take Miller also. Obviously all the safe bets. Strikeforce do seem to be blowing their load too quickly.


----------



## Myers

> While UFC president Dana White made it very clear he was unhappy with his middleweight champion, Anderson Silva, following a lackluster appearance at this past weekend's UFC 112 event in Abu Dhabi, the exec isn't hesitating to put "The Spider" back in action.
> 
> White announced today during an appearance on ESPN's "Jim Rome is Burning" that the organization was targeting a fight between Silva and top contender Chael Sonnen.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has since confirmed the UFC is targeting Aug. 7 in Salt Lake City, marking the UFC's first-ever trip to Utah.
> 
> Additional sources close to the promotion informed MMAjunkie.com that the UFC is eyeing EnergySolutions Arena, home of the NBA's Utah Jazz, as a potential host venue for the event.
> 
> Bill Colbert, Director of the Pete Suazo Utah Athletic Commission, told MMAjunkie.com that nothing is yet set in stone, but he acknowledged that he has been in discussion with the UFC.
> 
> "We've heard the date," Colbert said. "We've been speaking to the UFC for some time and encouraging them to come to our state. We're eagerly awaiting them to make a formal announcement. But I do understand that they're having discussions with that date in mind."
> 
> While the fight would likely serve as a headliner for a pay-per-view card, making the newly announced event UFC 117, White's words in Abu Dhabi leave some doubt as to whether Silva will be slotted into a main event role or if fans will be asked to pay for the card.
> 
> "Anderson Silva might be the first champion in history fighting on a prelim," White said following UFC 112. "How do you sell Anderson Silva after tonight? How do you do it? People don't want to see that [expletive]. I don't want to see it."
> 
> White didn't offer additional details regarding the event, though he did suggest a repeat performance by the fighter he has frequently touted as the world's greatest could lead to Silva's dismissal from the organization.
> 
> Silva has been expected to face slugger Vitor Belfort at UFC 112 until a shoulder injury forced "The Phenom" out of the event. MMAjunkie.com has learned that Belfort's injury will likely keep him shelved until approximately October, this ruling out his involvement in the new card.
> 
> Meanwhile, Sonnen earned his way into the title match by virtue of a current three-fight win streak – a run capped off by a unanimous decision win over Nate Marquardt.
> 
> Sonnen has openly expressed his distaste for Silva and has promised to make good on his words.
> 
> "[Silva] is getting beaten up in 2010 by Chael Sonnen," Sonnen told MMAjunkie.com this past weekend. "That's been the story from the jump.
> 
> "There's people out there that need (to be) beaten up – he's one of them. And I have a moral obligation to society to beat him up."


Let the shitstorm begin, I wouldn't be surprised if this is Silva/Leites III.


----------



## wwevilman

I hope Sonnen beats his ass, no one gave him a chance against Nate, maybe he can surprise me again.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Honestly I see it being a one sided battle but with Dana disapproval and the fans disgust after the last event I actually see Anderson coming out to fight. On top of that I see Chael going for broke and coming in guns blazing. Honestly that's what needs to be done. You're fighting Anderson Silva and its pretty much elementary he'll catch you so why not just rush in and catch him first. He moves you get nailed hit the ground and its over... I'd see that as a bit more respectable than allowing him to run around you in the cage for 3/5 rounds. I know its unrealistic that a fighter would do that and instead they'll stick with a game plan but that's is probably the only game plan that will work against him.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

wwevilman said:


> I hope Sonnen beats his ass, no one gave him a chance against Nate, maybe he can surprise me again.


This. Chael just may be able to pull it.


----------



## SteveMania

If Silva handles real disrespect in the same manner that he does make-believe disrespect he'll probably dummy Sonnen for two rounds and then run around in circles to really emphasize his point. I'll be rooting heavily for Sonnen but Anderson will beat him up viciously because Chael is too stubborn to avoid engaging and Dana will probably give Silva some sort of incentive for a violent finish instead of a lackadaisical sparring session.


----------



## Stormbringer

Which would people be more pissed about what Silva did at 113 or if he went and with one kick, ended the fight inside of 8 seconds?


----------



## Rush

would've preferred the quick KO instead of watching Silva run a marathon for the final couple of rounds.

As for Strikeforce

Shields vs. *Henderson*
Aoki vs. *Melendez*
Mousasi vs. *KING MO*
*Miller* vs. Stout

Henderson is a god awful matchup for Shields. Shields striking isn't too bad but Henderson should outclass him on the feet. Only worry i have for Henderson is if he just tries to load up on his right hand continually. It gets pretty predictable and as long as you do the opposite of Bisping (ie circle away from it) then it doesn't pose too much of a threat. Regardless of the outcome of this fight Shields needs to go to the UFC, there are a bunch of good welterweight matchups for him there to test himself.

Aoki is pretty woeful on the feet while being amazing on the ground. I believe Melendez has the skill to keep this fight standing and KO Aoki before the championship rounds.

KING MO~! is awesome and although this is a big step up for him i believe that he can pick up the win. Mayhem is likewise just as awesome as King Mo (although Miller an average fighter) but he'll still be able to get the win.


----------



## Blasko

I'm PRAYING that Aoki comes out to BAKA SURVIVOR and the most colorful pants he's ever wore. Gonna make casual fans WTF all over the place.


----------



## Dark Church

Dana said that if Silva ever pulls that shit again he will fire his ass. Therefore Anderson will either finish Sonnen or lose.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Man, I really hope Sonnen wins. Doubt it, but I can hope.


----------



## S-Mac

I will be rooting for Sonnen he needs to beat Anderson up and then hopefully Anderson will start fighting properly again.


----------



## Rush

Dark Church said:


> Dana said that if Silva ever pulls that shit again he will fire his ass. Therefore Anderson will either finish Sonnen or lose.


No he'll fight however he wants to fight. If Dana is dumb enough to fire him then Strikeforce would sign him in a heartbeat and he'd turn into Super Saiyan Silva and .... everybody just to stick it up Dana's nose.


----------



## Myers

Silva has said on numerous occasions that he wants to retire at 35 so he might be done after these next two fights. I'm sure if the money is good he may continue but at the same time he probably won't change the way he fights even if Dana would cut him. Chael keeps running his mouth, I see a knockout in his future.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I think he signed an 8 fight contract before the Maia fight if I'm not mistaken ^


----------



## T-C

Sonnen will get fucked up pretty badly, he will get a takedown or two, but he's gonna get fucked up.


----------



## RizoRiz

Sticksy said:


> would've preferred the quick KO instead of watching Silva run a marathon for the final couple of rounds.
> 
> As for Strikeforce
> 
> Shields vs. *Henderson*
> Aoki vs. *Melendez*
> Mousasi vs. *KING MO*
> *Miller* vs. Stout
> 
> Henderson is a god awful matchup for Shields. Shields striking isn't too bad but Henderson should outclass him on the feet. Only worry i have for Henderson is if he just tries to load up on his right hand continually. It gets pretty predictable and as long as you do the opposite of Bisping (ie circle away from it) then it doesn't pose too much of a threat. Regardless of the outcome of this fight Shields needs to go to the UFC, there are a bunch of good welterweight matchups for him there to test himself.
> 
> Aoki is pretty woeful on the feet while being amazing on the ground. I believe Melendez has the skill to keep this fight standing and KO Aoki before the championship rounds.
> 
> KING MO~! is awesome and although this is a big step up for him i believe that he can pick up the win. Mayhem is likewise just as awesome as King Mo (although Miller an average fighter) but he'll still be able to get the win.



If Aoki wants to get an opponent down he usually finds a way. Apparently the magic pants are banned in Strikeforce though.


----------



## seancarleton77

Myers said:


> It sounds like we have a TNA fan here. Nah, I'm only kidding. The SF card looks good and it should be an interesting night.


Sorry that was poorly worded. I mean if you love Mixed Martial Arts and you willingly miss this card (on CBS Saturday night)for anything less than a wedding or a funeral, GTFO! as the kids say.

Chael will not let A. Silva run, I think he will try and chase down Silva and instead of Chael scoring a double leg I see Silva scoring a double knee to his chin. If the Silva who faced Maia shows up Chael has a damn good shot at winning.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sonnen's stupid, he'll try to engage Silva and get the knockout. Silva counters and puts him to sleep with 2 rounds.


----------



## SteveMania

I'd love to see Sonnen win but he doesn't have a hope in hell. He lacks the footwork to put Anderson against the cage or set him up for the shot, he doesn't have the striking to survive any sort of exchange with him, he doesn't have the guard passing to put himself in the positions he needs to win on the ground, and he doesn't have enough offensive output to finish. We know that he has to take Anderson down repeatedly for twenty-five minutes to win whereas Anderson has to catch Sonnen with one barrage of strikes and it's a wrap and they have to stand at the beginning of every round. Always favor the fighter with the superior offense, particularly if the other doesn't really have a violent offense.


----------



## Dark Church

Brock said in an interview that he wouldn't be opposed to guest hosting Raw at some point. Vince should jump all over this and so should Dana.


----------



## Mikey Damage

hmmm. that would be kinda interesting. but i'm not sure i like the idea of mixing real fighting with fake fighting like that.


----------



## Liam Miller

Me either infact i hate the idea, UFC is already getting the tag by some mma fans that the ufc is pretty much the wwe. and this will just give the ufc haters and even mma haters (boxing fanboys) more ammo.

Edit that is not a dig to boxing i like boxing to, i meant the boxing fans that despise mma big time


----------



## Myers

I think for nostalgic reasons it would be cool to see lesnar on Raw, the IWC would explode if he F5 Cena. I doubt it will happen though, I think Vince sees MMA as competition and it doesn't help that the UFC is predominantly ran on Spike TV.


----------



## Blasko

I would whip my dick out and beat it if Lesnar/Dana went to host a RAW.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> I think for nostalgic reasons it would be cool to see lesnar on Raw, the IWC would explode if he F5 Cena. I doubt it will happen though, I think Vince sees MMA as competition and it doesn't help that the UFC is predominantly ran on Spike TV.


This^


----------



## -Mystery-

Penn/Edgar 2 and Florian/Maynard are scheduled for the Boston show.

Oh yeah, basically figured out we won't get GSP/Silva until early 2011 provided both stay healthy and undefeated.

Silva gets past Sonnen then fights Vitor in December. 
GSP coaches against Daley/Koscheck winner with the fight happening in December.
Both remain undefeated then stare each other down at the PPV.
Fight happens in first quarter of 2011 in MADISON SQUARE GARDEN.

Book it.


----------



## Joe Pietaro

*Fedor-Brock Lesnar UFC Super Fight*

Joe Rogan was on the O&A Radio show this morning and this thing is really heating up. Recent developments have shown that Dana White has been in contact with Fedor's people, but he also has stated that he never negotiates with fighters under contract with other organizations. 

I put a call & e-mail in to my contact at StrikeForce/M-1 Global to see what is going on. I'll keep you guys posted when I get a reply.

The full story is on MuscleSport Mag.


----------



## bw281

*Re: Fedor-Brock Lesnar UFC Super Fight*

I don't see that fight happening, but I think it would be great. Loss for lesnar.


----------



## Rush

Dana is stubborn enough to never give us GSP/Silva tbh


----------



## wwevilman

I just had a "WTF" moment, I was looking though Randy Couture's sherdog pictures(Just mindlessly surfing) and....Well I stumbled across this...










....I have no words for how awesome that is.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ HAHA That's brilliant.


----------



## McQueen

Should be a Captain America outfit tbh.


----------



## Myers

Spike is going to air another UFC prime time special for the Evans/Rampage fight.


----------



## TCE

I really wonder how the UFC are going to make it up to the fans for that awful main event.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I'm guessing that Silva/Sonnen will be the opener of a really stacked card, probably involving Mir/Noguiera II and Tito Ortiz versus...I'll say Ryan Bader. Maybe Matt Hughes versus Dan Hardy.


----------



## Liam Miller

They might give pay per view customers ufc 115 free or maybe put together an awesome card for the next fight night, who knows.


----------



## Myers

Or maybe they can continue to give us great fights for free like they have been doing for years, I feel they don't own the fans anything.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Anyone now what time strikeforce is on tonight in the UK?


----------



## Liam Miller

Not sure about tonight live but i hear that it will be shown on bravo tomorrow night at 10pm, saves staying up all night.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^I am poor and can't affor SKY lol!

I'll stay up if its on at around 2am, I usually stay up til late watching impact anyway. I just need a GMT time. Hmm...


----------



## Stormbringer

Nogiera vs Mir won' draw cause Nogeira is outside of the Super Heavyweight loop. Mir is big, not Lesnar big but still bigger than Nog.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Anyone else really really excited for tonights Strikeforce card? This ting looks better than some UFC PPVs.

Man I love competition.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm pretty damn excited about Strikeforce: Nashville myself, I hope it gets around 10 million viewers and turns Strikeforce into a truly competitive company, not what TNA is to WWE.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

For sure, I hope they can make a proper go at it unlike affliction.


----------



## SteveMania

DX-Superkick said:


> Nogiera vs Mir won' draw cause Nogeira is outside of the Super Heavyweight loop. Mir is big, not Lesnar big but still bigger than Nog.



What?

This isn't pro rasslin'. Size doesn't lend as much credence to drawing ability as people seem to think (in combat sports), and regardless of the former, Mir is capable of pulling in numbers. A rematch with Nog would be lucrative and makes sense on the business end, even if Nog would be the smaller man of the two, that's hardly reflective of whether or not the fight can produce.


----------



## Liam Miller

Of course it's a great card you would have to be one shitty company to have 3 title fights on one card and for it to look bad on paper.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> What?
> 
> This isn't pro rasslin'. Size doesn't lend as much credence to drawing ability as people seem to think (in combat sports), and regardless of the former, Mir is capable of pulling in numbers. A rematch with Nog would be lucrative and makes sense on the business end, even if Nog would be the smaller man of the two, that's hardly reflective of whether or not the fight can produce.


That fight would seemingly draw from the 'Staphgate' rubbish.



WWE_TNA said:


> Of course it's a great card you would have to be one shitty company to have 3 title fights on one card and for it to look bad on paper.


I know man, but this is really a treat. I'm marking out for this DREAM/Strikeforce co promotion thing as a whole. Zaromskis/Diaz was tremendous, Gil/Aoki is tremendous in prospect. Manhoef, Jacare and Mousasi now in the USA 

All they need to do now is get Sakuraba over here  Imagine The Gracie Hunter Vs Mayhem, Shields or Diaz? That'd be mental!

::Edit:: Not to mention the prospects of Rockhold, Lashley, Del Rosario and super Roger Gracie!

I love Strikeforce.

*Splodes*


----------



## Blasko

Saku is easily my favorite MMA fighters; but I don't want to see him in Strikeforce. He's way too punch drunk to do any forms of serious fighting.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Oh I dunno maybe SF could put him against their version of Saku - being Cung Le. Quality Vetern matchup right there!

You must have been marking pretty hard for the Galesic fight, Michael Schiavello doesn't help!!! 

:Edit: Speaking of him I just found some quality quotes.

"Picking what Mach Sakurai is going to do next is like finding a pubic hair at a jonas brothers concert"

"Jason High's been mounted more times than Jenna Haze"

"He's taken more shots to the mouth than Belladonna"


----------



## Liam Miller

Schiavello is great he's one liners a pure gold

"He's been mounted more times than Jenna Haze" and 

"Open the fridge, he's out cold"

EDIT Beat me to it


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> Schiavello is great he's one liners a pure gold
> 
> "He's been mounted more times than Jenna Haze" and
> 
> "Open the fridge, he's out cold"
> 
> EDIT Beat me to it


^ Gotta love the classic "Goodnight Irene!!"


----------



## Liam Miller

Is it 2am for us then Chrisp when strikeforce starts?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Yeah NOW!!  GO GO GO GO GO!!!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Lost my stream...GAY


----------



## wwevilman

Jesus, Gegard's takedown defense is pitiful, it's very Dan Hardyish.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I love how the first fight feels like a main event. Mint!


----------



## SteveMania

I'm honestly not surprised. Gegard's takedown defense and scrambles are the weakest part of his game as we've seen several times in the past. His guard looked a little more passive tonight than usual but he fought a superior wrestler with a good top game.


----------



## Blasko

What a peice of shit fight. I wish I could get that 25 minutes of my life back.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Gegard gotta work on his takedown defense.


----------



## Liam Miller

Still think Mousasi is great but the folks that were saying he would beat Silva (not on this forum that i remember), but Silva would tool Gegard.

Fight was lackluster


----------



## Blasko

Lay and Pray 101 by King Mo.


----------



## wwevilman

I wonder how well Aoki will do without the magic submission pants.


----------



## Blasko

Really hope Aoki breaks a limb to make up for the first fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

HE FLIPPED HIM OFF, in the US you would be fined and made to apologize.


----------



## Blasko

BAKA SUVIVOUR~!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Is that Nate Diaz with the champ?


----------



## Stormbringer

Help me out here. Do refs work for the company or do they work for sports commissions?


----------



## Liam Miller

DX-Superkick said:


> Help me out here. Do refs work for the company or do they work for sports commissions?


Commissions, why do you think Mazza still refs in the ufc


----------



## wwevilman

^^^ I believe sports commissions, if they worked for the company there is no way Steve Mazzagatti would still have a job with the UFC.

EDIT: beat me to it.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

can any1 pm me a stream. Sux bein a brit at times


----------



## RatherDashing

Jake Shields looks like the lovechild of Roderick Strong and Wanderlei Silva.

Melendez got poked in the eye early on in the fight. Pokerface'd.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow, Mario Yamazaki...

Bad call.


----------



## Stormbringer

It's fights like this that kill real fights, I thought lightweights killed each other with the quickness, so far underwhelmed.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Aoki is not acting like himself. He's a freakin' Judoka, and now it took him the FIFTH round to act somewhat like this?


----------



## Blasko

I love how some people hyped this to be the biggest MMA card in America.

It's been a total shitfest. I don't think a godly Hendo knockout can save this.


----------



## SteveMania

Yamasaki has always been incompetent as a ref, but he's been a little too stand-up happy here to the point where he's preventing Melendez's best spurts of offense in the fight from happening. Bad match-up for Aoki anyway, couple that with the cage which prevents him from cutting off as effectively, and it's game.


----------



## wwevilman

Chrisp, I have a good site for you if you still need it, It's one of the best sites I know.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I love how some people hyped this to be the biggest MMA card in America.
> 
> It's been a total shitfest. I don't think a godly Hendo knockout can save this.


This

I don't mind decisions but man these fights have been lackluster, come on hendo


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

SteveMania said:


> Yamasaki has always been incompetent as a ref, but he's been a little too stand-up happy here to the point where he's preventing Melendez's best spurts of offense in the fight from happening. Bad match-up for Aoki anyway, couple that with the cage which prevents him from cutting off as effectively, and it's game.


Pretty much.

Melendez sounds a hell of a lot smarter than the retarded commentators...


----------



## SteveMania

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Aoki is not acting like himself. He's a freakin' Judoka, and now it took him the FIFTH round to act somewhat like this?



He's never been an incredibly imposing Judoka to begin with, but when you're unable cut down your opponent and pummel inside it makes the possibility of a HL reel throw that much more unlikely.


----------



## SteveMania

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Melendez sounds a hell of a lot smarter than the retarded commentators...



The commentating has been atrocious all night. I say can Shamrock and Mauro ASAP, get Quadros in there or someone that can articulate better.


----------



## SteveMania

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I love how some people hyped this to be the biggest MMA card in America.
> 
> It's been a total shitfest. I don't think a godly Hendo knockout can save this.



Mo/Mousasi wasn't that bad, far from the barnburner many thought it would be, but hardly a sleeper. I expected more but Mousasi's lack of takedown defense and scrambling has long been a liability of his and was bound to due him in at some point, albeit to a guy with only six pro fights nonetheless.


----------



## WillTheBloody

When the commentators compared Melendez to a matador and Aoki to a bull, I laughed really hard. It was inaccurate _and_ slightly racist.

ZZZZZZZZ card so far. But it should improve with Jake ShZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Blasko

Shamrock rocking braces just is lulz. 

I also read somewhere that CBS would be pissed if this interfered with their fallowing news broadcast. Well, they must be pretty pissed.


----------



## wwevilman

Come on Hendo, knock Jake's head off, Bisping style.


----------



## Stormbringer

wwevilman said:


> Come on Hendo, knock Jake's head off, Bisping style.


Some things, some things, are just once in a life time.


----------



## Blasko

SteveMania said:


> Mo/Mousasi wasn't that bad, far from the barnburner many thought it would be, but hardly a sleeper. I expected more but Mousasi's lack of takedown defense and scrambling has long been a liability of his and was bound to due him in at some point, albeit to a guy with only six pro fights nonetheless.


 Mo was GASSED around the end of round one or the middle of round 2. It was obvious that he was tired, while Mousasi looked fresh and active. So, what happens? Mo lays ontop of Mousasi For 3 rounds straight. Not going any ground and pound, not trying to pass guard, just laying ontop of Mousasi who's pounding the shit out of him.

I'm an MMA fan and I was upset watching this. I can only imagine what a regular guy was feeling.


----------



## wwevilman

DX-Superkick said:


> Some things, some things, are just once in a life time.


Never say never, my friend, never say never.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Mo was GASSED around the end of round one or the middle of round 2. It was obvious that he was tired, while Mousasi looked fresh and active. So, what happens? Mo lays ontop of Mousasi For 3 rounds straight. Not going any ground and pound, not trying to pass guard, just laying ontop of Mousasi who's pounding the shit out of him.
> 
> I'm an MMA fan and I was upset watching this. I can only imagine what a regular guy was feeling.


I don't agree. Mo was getting some punches on Mousasi in rounds three and four. It was in round five when Mo did all that.

I liked both matches, though I'm disappointed in Aoki's strategy (he definitely did not practice in the cage)...


----------



## Stormbringer

All the old folks are wondering why "wrestling" is on when the news is supposed to be on.


----------



## wwevilman

The cage definitely f**ked Aoki over, the lack of pants, ref frowning on butt-scoot. It all just added up to a really bad night for Aoki.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow, Shields is getting worked. And he knows it too well.


----------



## Stormbringer

HENDO!!!

Why did he leave UFC, is he giving back to the business?


----------



## wwevilman

Hahaha, Jake can't even work his lay and pray like he did with Mayhem.


----------



## SteveMania

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Mo was GASSED around the end of round one or the middle of round 2. It was obvious that he was tired, while Mousasi looked fresh and active. So, what happens? Mo lays ontop of Mousasi For 3 rounds straight. Not going any ground and pound, not trying to pass guard, just laying ontop of Mousasi who's pounding the shit out of him.
> 
> I'm an MMA fan and I was upset watching this. I can only imagine what a regular guy was feeling.



Mousasi couldn't defend a takedown to save his life, even against a 'gassed' Mo (which was highly overemphasized by typical shoddiness on the headset), made zero attempt to threaten with submissions after the first round and was never able to string it together on the feet because of the takedown. It wasn't pretty, it wasn't spectacular, but let's not act like it was a complete shitstorm of a fight.

If you're an MMA fan then you should appreciate quality wrestling. And yes there was GnP throughout, plenty of it. By the end of the fight Mousasi was just as spent as Mo, if not even more.


----------



## wwevilman

Oh no, not the lay and pray.....


----------



## SteveMania

wwevilman said:


> Hahaha, Jake can't even work his lay and pray like he did with Mayhem.



Goddamn, some of you could look up LnP before throwing that phrase around in every other post. Easily the most overused buzzword in MMA.


----------



## wwevilman

SteveMania said:


> Goddamn, some of you could look up LnP before throwing that phrase around in every other post. Easily the most overused buzzword in MMA.


What would you define it as, Steve? Educate me.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

That was a great round from Shields. But he had a full mount for a good amount of the round... And did not win...


----------



## SteveMania

wwevilman said:


> What would you define it as, Steve? Educate me.



Laying in your opponent's guard, making zero attempt to pass, zero attempt to reign down offense and keeping the fight a virtual stalemate. Shields had Hendo mounted and threw down a barrage for the last minute in a half of that round. Apples and fucking hand grenades.


----------



## wwevilman

SteveMania said:


> Laying in your opponent's guard, making zero attempt to pass, zero attempt to reign down offense and keeping the fight a virtual stalemate. Shields had Hendo mounted and threw down a barrage for the last minute in a half of that round. Apples and fucking hand grenades.


Ah, I see, I'll stop using it then.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Now I definitely see why Shields is a champ. Great wrestling on his part.


----------



## Cre5po

Slick stuff to recover from Shields - I've never seen Jake fight so I must say I'm impressed, having been knocked about in the first it's easy to say he's lucky to still be in there but in truth he should have finished it

Being in the full mount that long


----------



## Stormbringer

I was pumped in the first round and it's dropped off since then...


----------



## wwevilman

Damn.....Just....Damn.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Seriously Jake, put some power in your punches. You've had full mount for multiple rounds, and can't finish?


----------



## Blasko

SteveMania said:


> Mousasi couldn't defend a takedown to save his life, even against a 'gassed' Mo (which was highly overemphasized by typical shoddiness on the headset), made zero attempt to threaten with submissions after the first round and was never able to string it together on the feet because of the takedown. It wasn't pretty, it wasn't spectacular, but let's not act like it was a complete shitstorm of a fight.
> 
> If you're an MMA fan then you should appreciate quality wrestling. And yes there was GnP throughout, plenty of it. By the end of the fight Mousasi was just as spent as Mo, if not even more.


 Only major GnP being used was by Mousasi, who was on his back most of the fight. 

I enjoy wrestling in MMA, but once it's just take downs with no fallow up, it's just boring/almost painful to watch. Mo hardly passed guard whenever he was on top, he was too tired to do anything else.

Mo also missed most of his strikes on the ground. The ones that hit where something a pissed off toddler would throw.

Mousasi didn't help the fight, either. All he did was wave his legs around and pistol whip Mo on his back. Only one submission attempted, and that itself was pretty half assed.


----------



## Stormbringer

WTF Hendo is throwing the fight...

He jumped for this takedown.


----------



## wwevilman

Strikeforce: Decisionville.


----------



## Stormbringer

All the energy is sucked out of me when they don't finish. And that is something UFC is good at. Getting fights to end not be lapsed.


----------



## wwevilman

OH SHIT!


----------



## thepunisherkills

Gawd, hendo had that in first round. Give props to shiels but im dissapointed.


----------



## -Mystery-

Way to fucking embarrass MMA at the end there, Strikeforce. This isn't pro wrestling, you stupid fucks.


----------



## Stormbringer

WTF!!!!

What happened?


----------



## wwevilman

WTF was up with Mayhem? lol.


----------



## Cre5po

WTF just happened before the commercial? Ha.

More entertaining than the fight


----------



## Rush

Sticksy said:


> As for Strikeforce
> 
> Shields vs. *Henderson*
> Aoki vs. *Melendez*
> Mousasi vs. *KING MO*
> *Miller* vs. Stout


eh, 3/4 isn't bad. Rather happy that Henderson lost, i'm sure he's loving leaving the UFC now :hmm:


----------



## wwevilman

Sticksy said:


> eh, 3/4 isn't bad. Rather happy that Henderson lost, i'm sure he's loving leaving the UFC now :hmm:


Somewhere, Dana White is laughing maniacally.


----------



## Stormbringer

And then Silva walks into the room.


----------



## wwevilman

DX-Superkick said:


> And then Silva walks into the room.


Which one? Thiago? Wanderlei? Anderson? Joe?

.....All four?


----------



## -Mystery-

What Strikeforce pulled tonight after the main event was more embarrassing than what Silva did.


----------



## thepunisherkills

What happened with miller, i changed channel.


----------



## Stormbringer

wwevilman said:


> Which one? Thiago? Wanderlei? Anderson? Joe?


Damn it's that many?

Anderson, with a fur leopard coat and matching hat. And shades.


----------



## Cre5po

Not sure what was worse overall really

Tbh I'd have rather watched these matches than see Anderson Silvas dance off again


----------



## wwevilman

thepunisherkills said:


> What happened with miller, i changed channel.


He got jumped by the entire Cesar Gracie camp.


----------



## Stormbringer

thepunisherkills said:


> What happened with miller, i changed channel.


A WCW brawl...


----------



## wwevilman

DX-Superkick said:


> Damn it's that many?
> 
> Anderson, with a fur leopard coat and matching hat. And shades.


Does he dance around Dana in a circle? :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

wwevilman said:


> Does he dance around Dana in a circle? :lmao


No he walks up srops his hands smacks the floor, pounds his chest then calls Dan a playboy...

Leaves...

And comes back in and apologizes.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Are you guys joking??? Miller to host raw!!!! Make it happen haha. Youtube this shit.


----------



## SteveMania

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Only major GnP being used was by Mousasi, who was on his back most of the fight.
> 
> I enjoy wrestling in MMA, but once it's just take downs with no fallow up, it's just boring/almost painful to watch. Mo hardly passed guard whenever he was on top, he was too tired to do anything else.
> 
> Mo also missed most of his strikes on the ground. The ones that hit where something a pissed off toddler would throw.
> 
> Mousasi didn't help the fight, either. All he did was wave his legs around and pistol whip Mo on his back. Only one submission attempted, and that itself was pretty half assed.



I was impressed that a guy with only six pro fights and a year and a half of MMA training still managed to stay active on top, overcome some adversity and completely nullify a guy that is for the most part advantageous with submissions off his back, even though Mousasi didn't appear to be as threatening as we've seen in the past. Mo's GnP faded as the fight progressed but it wasn't anything in the realm of LnP, not even close. I wouldn't put much into Mousasi's short hammerfists as meaningful, they were of the irritating variety more than anything.

Say what you will of the fight, I wasn't bored or disappointed with it. After the second round there was some wiggle room and momentum on Mousasi's part that made the fight more compelling, even if it was a short-lived comeback. It took strong-arm tactics to overcome the wrestling disadvantage, and Mousasi didn't have anything of the sort.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcL_y2p_FhE

"WHAT'S UP?!"


----------



## Dark Church

Nick, Jake and Gilbert should be stripped of their titles and Nate should be cut by the UFC. I doubt Strikeforce will ever be on CBS again as well.


----------



## Myers

Great, I leave my buddies place after the 5th round to find out I miss the mayhem beatdown. I missed the only good part of the whole broadcast. 

Mo looked like shit, fortunately gegard looked even shittier. Hopefully they can both go back to fighting in Japan. Tonight was a joke. How can you have an almost 3 hour show and only give us three fights?


----------



## Blasko

Wouldn't surprise me if Dana brought out Mayhem and Nate to start some bogus shit to further ruin a bad show. 

Dana's response? a simple  tweet.

Just golden.


----------



## Blasko

http://i43.tinypic.com/1zd7ltd.jpg

:lmao


----------



## WillTheBloody

Also on Wikipedia, King Mo's current Fight Style is listed as "Wet Blanket / Lay and Pray". Yikes.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Did i just see a like 9 on 1 on Mayhem :s WTF is up with that?


----------



## RizoRiz

Wow was Strikeforce terrible, my predictions went to shit. However I did say I don't see these fighters meshing well. Worst thing about it is I missed the beatdown at the end.

WEC should save the day, and my only saving grace is hopefully picking Aldo, Ben Henderson, Gamburyan over Brown (only fight where I'm going against the favourite) and Jorgensen to avenge his loss to Banuelos. Oh and the Korean Zombie over Garcia hopefully.


----------



## Mikey Damage

strikeforce: :lmao

a show that was built up pretty high, finished rather lackluster. and ending brawl was just disgraceful.

UFC >>> Strikeforce

here is the main reason why. UFC delivers a show like this, they can just do better with the next fight with other main event fighters. STF delivers a show like this, they cannot do shit about it. All they got after this is Nick Diaz, and Robbie Lawler.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lol that melee at the end :lmao

Even the announcers sounded embarrassed.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Speaking of announcers... Now I go by the saying "a little bit goes a long way"...


The little bit? Getting rid of the commentating team, specifically Gus "Black Michael Cole" Johnson.


----------



## Liam Miller

Strikeforce :lmao:lmao

Fucking diaz bros and their idiot camp Team quest or whoever miller trains with should go and give them potheads a beatdown, Mayhem>>them

All mayhem did is go in and challenge jake right?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

How many times have we seen a fighter enter the cage to warm up a future fight. GSP after the Hardy/Swick fight, Rashad after the Rampage/Jardine fight etc...

That camp needs to sort their act out, how on earth wer ethey all allowed into the cage anyway? Nate kicking Mayhem in the spine when he was down was low. I love the way they fight but that was a bitch thing to do.


----------



## McQueen

Guess i'm not sorry I missed Strikeforce in favor of the Caps/Canadiens game. Sounds pretty lackluster.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOZ5afm5Ciw&feature=player_embedded#at=74

I love Mayhem hahaha


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I don't blame Mayhem. I mean yeah dick move going in during Shield's celebration, but come on! I'm sure it wasn't his intention to get jumped, and create that scene on CBS.

That entire camp has their panties in a bunch. Never liked the Diaz brothers anyways.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Someone on another forum just made a great point - Diaz jumped in the ring after KJ Noons' win, interrupting his interview in Noons' hometown, called him out on a rematch with his "don't be scared homie" line. 

Than a brawl ensued when Noons' dad went after Diaz. So now when Diaz is on the other end of the spectrum, he all of a sudden is butt hurt about it and calls Mayhem a bitch for doing something like that? Must be the short term memmory loss from all the weed. Diaz is really that dumb that he can't comprehend that he did the same thing.

lol


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Speaking of announcers... Now I go by the saying "a little bit goes a long way"...
> 
> 
> The little bit? Getting rid of the commentating team, specifically Gus "Black Michael Cole" Johnson.


If you ever compare Gus Johnson to Michael Cole again, I'm going to have to ban you.  Johnson is legendary. He can say and do whatever he wants. MMA is his 3rd sport. Basketball and football are his first two.

I'd link you to his awesome soundbound, but it's down. 



Chrisp_Morg said:


> How many times have we seen a fighter enter the cage to warm up a future fight. GSP after the Hardy/Swick fight, Rashad after the Rampage/Jardine fight etc...
> 
> That camp needs to sort their act out, how on earth wer ethey all allowed into the cage anyway? Nate kicking Mayhem in the spine when he was down was low. I love the way they fight but that was a bitch thing to do.


yep. but the huge difference was that those UFC setups were all planned. 

Miller's appearance was not planned. that was the problem.


----------



## wwevilman

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Someone on another forum just made a great point - Diaz jumped in the ring after KJ Noons' win, interrupting his interview in Noons' hometown, called him out on a rematch with his "don't be scared homie" line.
> 
> Than a brawl ensued when Noons' dad went after Diaz. So now when Diaz is on the other end of the spectrum, he all of a sudden is butt hurt about it and calls Mayhem a bitch for doing something like that? Must be the short term memmory loss from all the weed. Diaz is really that dumb that he can't comprehend that he did the same thing.
> 
> lol


Holy God, I read that on the Linker, you must post there?

EDIT: yup, just saw your Hardy sig there.


----------



## TCE

Wasn't a great card at all. A few of the prelim fights look solid though and very one sided lol. Gonna have to catch them when they're up. But the championship fights were awful, I was really counting on Hendo, thought he had it in the first.


----------



## Myers

It bothered me that frank shamrock was completely biased during the shields/henderson fight. I don't think you should tell national television that your middleweight champion is a boring fighter and that you are pulling for henderson to win the fight.


----------



## Blasko

The overnight ratings for last night's Strikeforce saw the 9-11 regular airing of Strikeforce do a 1.0 rating in adults 18-49 and 2.63 million viewers. Completely bombed.

LAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWL


----------



## Stormbringer

Well, Strikeforce is TNA to UFC's WWE...

and it's official.


----------



## S-Mac

What the hell happened at the end that stuff shoudnt be happening on a national TV.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

wwevilman said:


> Holy God, I read that on the Linker, you must post there?
> 
> EDIT: yup, just saw your Hardy sig there.


Yeah I jouned a while ago after realising I only really post in this thread 

What's your username there?


----------



## TCE

DX-Superkick said:


> Well, Strikeforce is TNA to UFC's WWE...
> 
> and it's official.


Wrong.

WEC is TNA to UFC's WWE.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WEC is NXT or ECW ^


----------



## Liam Miller

WEC>>>Strikeforce.

UFC countered Last night's show right? wonder how the ratings compare.


----------



## wwevilman

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Yeah I jouned a while ago after realising I only really post in this thread
> 
> What's your username there?


VirtuousEvil, I'm just a whitebelt right now.


----------



## seancarleton77

TCE said:


> Wrong.
> 
> WEC is TNA to UFC's WWE.


What an insult to both WEC and UFC, if I were compared to TNA I would probably as Kurt Angle once said "Shoot myself in the freaking head!" and if I were compared to WWE I would hang my head in shame any time someone looked at me.


----------



## SteveMania

The lead-in to the show was an NCIS rerun and one million viewers changed the channel the moment it ended. Looks like Strikeforce's success on a major network is cut from the same cloth as EliteXC's, and we all know what happened there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

TCE said:


> Wrong.
> 
> WEC is TNA to UFC's WWE.


Uh, no. WEC is actually entertainer, and enjoyable.


----------



## Myers

Speaking of WEC, this weekend's PPV is going to be amazing. I read that rogan and goldie are going to be on commentary.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Anthony Njokuani is fighting too.

Just a great card, all around.


----------



## S-Mac

Will be great to see Faber get his belt match and i think Buffer is doing the ring announcing aswell for the PPV.


----------



## Myers

- SM™- said:


> Will be great to see Faber get his belt match and i think Buffer is doing the ring announcing aswell for the PPV.


I like faber, and he may have a decent chance of grinding out a decision, but Aldo is a superior striker and shouldn't have a problem getting up if faber takes him down.


----------



## -Mystery-

Aldo's gonna put Faber to sleep within 2 rounds, setting up a re-match with Brown, who will make quick work of Manny.


----------



## T-C

I don't see anyone at that weight beating Aldo to be fair. Also, mayhem is a dick, and strikefarce is a joke. Shields should just sign with Dana and try to make a name for himself now, great performance from him.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

- SM™- said:


> Will be great to see Faber get his belt match and i think Buffer is doing the ring announcing aswell for the PPV.





Myers said:


> Speaking of WEC, this weekend's PPV is going to be amazing. I read that rogan and goldie are going to be on commentary.


Why don't they just absorb the lower weight classes already?

They've established a mega brand in the UFC yet they continue to promote these fights under the WEC banner.

They would draw so much more casuals and make much more money if this was a UFC card.

I don't get it.


----------



## T.B.

Mikey Damage said:


> Anthony Njokuani is fighting too.
> 
> Just a great card, all around.


I'm excited to see Scotty Jorgensen back so quickly! Anyone see his last fight? Dude literally lifted a guy up in the air/opponent ran up the fence with a guillotine. Once he was out, just dropped him. Nasty.


----------



## SteveMania

Speed kills and Aldo has it in abundance. I'm a Faber fan and love watching him fight, but Aldo straight up dummied a more powerful wrestler in Brown like it was nothing. Unlike Brown, Faber can semi-quasi replicate Aldo's speed, he just lacks the takedown ingenuity to get them consistently and I'd say Aldo's footwork gives him a good advantage because there aren't many guys that can close the distance quick enough to change levels.





Chrisp_Morg said:


> Why don't they just absorb the lower weight classes already?
> 
> They've established a mega brand in the UFC yet they continue to promote these fights under the WEC banner.
> 
> They would draw so much more casuals and make much more money if this was a UFC card.
> 
> I don't get it.




It'll definitely happen at some point.

The UFC's continued growth and expansion will only make it appropriate to merge all the top 145 and 135ers under the same umbrella, along with the top 125ers once that division starts to pick up. WEC is likely going to bomb on PPV anyway, which will be the first indication that things will start to change. I could see them setting up marquee FW and BW fights on UFC broadcasts within the next year or so, until they eventually decide to move the divisions into the UFC when the time is right.


----------



## Dark Church

Dana said he talked to Nate Diaz but will not punish him which I think is a BS pussy move that I expected from Strikeforce. it is apparently ok to go around people to kick a downed guy who is fighting by himself against a lot of guys.


----------



## McQueen

Why? It didn't really make Dana, the UFC and co. look too foolish.


----------



## Myers

I bet Dana didn't care to much about Nate's action, hell Nick got in a fight with joe riggs in a hospital after their fight and the UFC didn't do anything then. He probably told him not to pull that shit at a UFC event though. 

UFC is going to have a another UFC on Versus on August 1st and then have UFC 117 on August 8th.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> I bet Dana didn't care to much about Nate's action, hell Nick got in a fight with joe riggs in a hospital after their fight and the UFC didn't do anything then. He probably told him not to pull that shit at a UFC event though.
> 
> UFC is going to have a another UFC on Versus on August 1st and then have *UFC 117 on August 8th.*


On my birthday again like 101 last year  sweet!

Strikeforce are talking about Smit/Le 2. I'd rather see Le/Manhoff nut a second bout could be a laugh.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Uh, no. WEC is actually *entertainer*, and enjoyable.


you mean entertaining? get your shit together son.

Hyped for WEC this weekend, my boy Faber up against one of my newer favourite fighters in Aldo. As much of a mancrush i have on Faber, Aldo has been an absolute beast in every fight i've seen of his, good to watch someone come through the ranks like that.


----------



## Myers

Dana White said this about WEC's light weight division today



> In a recent interview with USA Today's Sergio Non, UFC president Dana White said the WEC's 155-pound weight class "eventually" will be folded into the bigger promotion.
> 
> The division is currently ruled by top prospect and champ Benson Henderson, who meets Donald Cerrone at Saturday's WEC 48 pay-per-view event at ARCO Arena in Sacramento, Calif.
> 
> In the interview, in which White explains why the UFC has taken over production/commentating/announcing duties at WEC 48 (he said all Zuffa pay-per-view shows will be handled by the UFC's experienced PPV team), White also addressed the long-discussed 155-pound division.
> 
> "I actually think it's kind of cool," he said. "I think eventually what we do is, we're going to continue to add to lighter weights, and you'll end up seeing these (WEC) guys go into the UFC, the 155 pounders.
> 
> When Zuffa first purchased the WEC in 2006, the companies overlapped in many weight classes. However, beginning in 2009, the companies combined their light-heavyweight, middleweight and welterweight divisions, which left the WEC with lightweights, featherweights and bantamweights.
> 
> So when will the lightweights be folded into the UFC, as well?
> 
> White told the newspaper it could happen after the WEC launches its flyweight division. WEC officials have long teased the new weight class but never formally created it. As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) reported just this past month, WEC General Manager Reed Harris said the organization still plans to do add the 125-pound division but that the promotion's three existing weight classes remain a priority.
> 
> "We're still entertaining that," Harris said. "What we had to look at, though, is that we had a roster of fighters now, and in order to keep these guys in top condition and to keep them in fighting mode, you have to give them a certain amount of fights over the year. I think that's one of the things we do better than any organization out there."
> 
> "To add that flyweight division would dilute that somewhat, and we felt like we needed some time to still catch up with the guys we had. So we're still looking at that, but right now our focus is getting our fighters fights and keeping them in contention for those titles and things like that."
> 
> WEC officials have never directly confirmed the plans to fold the WEC's lightweight class into the UFC. None of the executives were immediately available for comment.
> 
> While many in the industry have complained that the WEC's 155-pound division is simply a B-level crop of fighters compared to the UFC's dominant lightweights, the current setup has allowed marketable fighters such as Henderson, Cerrone, Jamie Varner, Anthony Njokuani and Shane Roller a chance at the spotlight.
> 
> If they're folded into the UFC, the WEC will have provided them crucial exposure they otherwise wouldn't have received.


----------



## Blasko

Really good TUF tonight.

*SPOILERS BELOW.*

Yager is an obnoxious prick, but his stand up is great and his takedown defense is also something worth noting.

I like that Chuck said he had to take care of important business before the first fight...Then he comes directly out of the mens room.

Yager is a prick.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kyacey Uscola's the prick, he's such an ass, every word he said after kid on the way made The Jersey Shore's Mikey the Situation sound like humanitarian of the year. He also held back, I know guys like him, they don't like minorities and they'll never own up to being wrong, hopefully his son has changed his attitude.

Yager seems like a guy who may take things a little far at times but he's a kid at heart, and he seems genuine when he's with friends, Kyacey seems like a jock asshole most of the time. I bet Yager wasn't the one beating on defenceless geeks in high school. Kyacey "Matt Hughes Jr." Uscola is an asshole.


----------



## Myers

Randy Couture vs James Toney is scheduled for UFC 118 in Boston. It could be the co-main event with Lesnar/Carwin.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> Randy Couture vs James Toney is scheduled for UFC 118 in Boston. It could be the co-main event with Lesnar/Carwin.


No Way!  Oh God Toney, you'd better work that TD defence from now untill fight night.


----------



## Liam Miller

1 punch that's all it will take for Toney to put Randy out cold, question is will he land it before he gets takendown, If randy gets him down he will sub him no problem.


----------



## Rush

Toney would knock Couture out imo. He's not going to be dumb enough to come into the sport without a little work on takedown defense and his boxing will be leagues above every one else.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> Randy Couture vs James Toney is scheduled for UFC 118 in Boston. It could be the co-main event with Lesnar/Carwin.


Lesnar/Carwin is happening at 116. Both guys have already agreed and it should be announced within 2 weeks.

Penn/Edgar 2 will probably headline 118 in Boston along with Florian/Maynard on the card.



Sticksy said:


> Toney would knock Couture out imo. He's not going to be dumb enough to come into the sport without a little work on takedown defense and his boxing will be leagues above every one else.


Training your takedown defense for a number of months and then actually being able to use it against a guy like Randy Couture are two very different things. I'm going to assume you're not that stupid and this post was just baiting me to come back.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Worked. WELCOME BACK~! :agree:

I doubt Toney will have enough to learn enough TD defense to prevent Couture's shoots.. He should just work hard on his ability to get up quickly. Couture is taking him down.


----------



## bruteshot74

Just picked up my tickets in the mail for WEC 49 :hb


----------



## Myers

My friends are driving up to Sacramento tonight for WEC 48, I wanted to go but I have to work this weekend. At least I am still going to UFC 114, my favorite thing in the world is watching Forrest Griffin lose.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Training your takedown defense for a number of months and then actually being able to use it against a guy like Randy Couture are two very different things. I'm going to assume you're not that stupid and this post was just baiting me to come back.


was trying to get an argument going, keeps things interesting between events. how was the Strikeforce event?


----------



## Blasko

Myers said:


> my favorite thing in the world is watching Forrest Griffin lose.


 The fans reactions are so much better.

Right, Dave?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

He'll probably get destroyed by lil Nog, then Bones will have his way with him. Heard it here first 

*Edit* Also with Bones recently coming out and saying he wants a risky fight like a Franklin, Nog or a Griffin. Who do you want be his first 'name' opponent?

Personaly I'd love to see him go over Franklin.

Oh and apparently, if I understand correctlt. It's beig touted about that Kurt angle is taking time off of TNA to get into MMA ???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qf4QJc6aXrU&feature=player_embedded



> "I just did my physical this past year with Dana White. The problem is I'm not allowed to wrestle and fight. Dana White will not permit that."
> 
> "I’m a UFC die hard. Strikeforce yeah, I looked that way... but the one I want to fight for is Dana White."
> 
> "I do want to do the UFC, the MMA thing and hopefully god willing it will be in the next year or two."
> 
> "I don't consider myself a pro-wrestler, I consider myself an Olympic gold medalist. Brock [Lesnar] and Bobby [Lashley] were great wrestlers but they weren't anywhere near where I was. I'm in the top 5 of the greatest amateur wrestlers of all time."
> 
> "Some of my fellow Olympians are Randy Couture, unfortunately he didn't walk away with a medal in the Olympics but he's still incredible wrestler. I would love to see how I would fare against him."
> 
> "Brock Lesnar is the real deal, he's an animal. Bobby Lashley is up and coming and is going to be great. But I don't know where I'll be, light heavyweight or heavyweight. I can make either one like that."
> 
> "I train at the Pittsburg fight club. My trainer is Eric Hibler. Not a lot of people know who he is, but that's a good thing. What I'm going to use is what I do best and that is wrestling and ground and pound."


Stupid move if any grain of it is truthworthy.


And Batman Vs Soti. I hope George beats him, I've always though Pelligrino was a bit of a douche.



> Lightweight fighter, Kurt Pellegrino, has confirmed a bout with him and fellow contender George Sotiropoulos at UFC 116. The event is due to take place on the 4th of July weekend on July 3rd in Las Vegas. A HW champion match between Brock Lesnar and Shane Carwin will headline the event.


----------



## T-C

Pellegrino has brought marcelo Garcia in to train with him for the fight. Good move.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

People really writing off Griffin against Lil Nog? This just feel like a fight he's going to win because everyone is counting him out.

Bones Jones should fight Thiago Silva next. Franklin needs to be cut some slack and not be used as a stepping stone for Jones.



bruteshot74 said:


> Just picked up my tickets in the mail for WEC 49 :hb


When is WEC 49? I should be getting my business cards sometime this week. I'll send you 10 or so.



Sticksy said:


> was trying to get an argument going, keeps things interesting between events. how was the Strikeforce event?


I went all Anderson Silva on the rest of the media before/during/after the KING MO fight. Nobody on media row picked KING MO except me so I was just taunting and embarrassing everyone until I got tired. A fine night of fun.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> When is WEC 49? I should be getting my business cards sometime this week. I'll send you 10 or so.


June 20th, I want a t-shirt promoting you 

People better be around for WEC tonight since I think I am most likely going to order it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> June 20th, I want a t-shirt promoting you
> 
> People better be around for WEC tonight since I think I am most likely going to order it.


T-shirts might be the next step but you're paying for one. Discounted rate of course. Unless you fail to pass out cards and spread the word at WEC 49. Then I'll fire you.

You know I'll be around.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> T-shirts might be the next step but you're paying for one. Discounted rate of course. Unless you fail to pass out cards and spread the word at WEC 49. Then I'll fire you.
> 
> You know I'll be around.


:lmao

Dick. Good stuff, really looking forward to the card tonight. WEC is my favorite fight promotion out there so hopefully the jump to PPV goes good for them tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'll be around. Trying to stream.

I'm hoping since it's not an UFC, finding a stream will be easier. I wish this show wasn't 45 bucks. I would have jumped all over it.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> I'll be around. Trying to stream.
> 
> I'm hoping since it's not an UFC, finding a stream will be easier. I wish this show wasn't 45 bucks. I would have jumped all over it.


Don't be a cheap bum Mike, just order it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hmm. No.

By the by, WELCOME BACK~! It just makes me so damn proud to see you're back. :faint:

I might have to steal your sig, also. :agree: :yum:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Great showing by Anthony Pettis. Karalexis needs to fuck off.


----------



## Myers

that was a sick choke by mendes


----------



## AMPLine4Life

ROUND OF THE FUCKING YEAR


----------



## AMPLine4Life

FIGHT OF THE FUCKING YEAR!


----------



## WillTheBloody

Garcia/Jung was nuts. Absolutely nuts.

*EDIT*: Still a round to go apparently. LOL. Honestly, it's been eight rounds worth of violence.


----------



## wwevilman

OH MY GOD, this fight is awesome!


----------



## Derek

Hell of a fight.


----------



## Myers

I might be ahead of my self, but this will be card of the year.


----------



## wwevilman

Myers said:


> I might be ahead of my self, but this will be card of the year.


If this fight is any indication, I'd say you're right.


----------



## bruteshot74

No way Garcia won that fight imo. Jung won round 1 and 2 and I you could have given round 3 to Garcia I guess. Still really fun fight, some of the worst technical striking I have ever seen but it definitely was a fun brawl.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Amazing fight but a questionable decision. I thought Jung won.


----------



## Myers

I thought Jung won as well, either way it was an entertaining fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I almost feel bad for Jorgensen and Banuelos that they have to follow Jung/Garcia but if anyone can do it it's these two. This should be a hell of a scrap.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

"THE ICEMAN" CHUCK LIDDELL~!


----------



## Dark Church

Jung got screwed but it was a great fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

Pissed I missed the prelims because of playoff hockey, but I'll download later. 

Opening fight has been good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Banuelos vs. Jorgensen was a good fight. Shame it had to follow Garcia vs. Jung though.


----------



## bruteshot74

Another great fight. Jorgensen could be pretty close to a title shot now. Four fight win streak with some pretty legit dudes in there at 135.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Lightweight Anderson Silva up next.


----------



## Myers

Come on Njokuani!

FUCK


----------



## Cre5po

I've enjoyed this a lot more already over UFC112 

More to come and I hope it keeps up with this pace and excitement. Oh and I had it as a narrow win for Jung - I would usually argue how they got it wrong but what an impression he made.


----------



## bruteshot74

Roller better not turn and run away or he is going to get the Horodecki treatment.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

That's a preview of Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen (no it's not)


----------



## bruteshot74

Dang, Roller owned him. Njokuani had no answer on the ground.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

JAKE SHIELDS~! That was great.


----------



## bruteshot74

Dana White smiling with Jake Shields :lmao


----------



## wwevilman

Damn, that's a big "F**k you" to strikeforce.


----------



## Myers

Ha! Dana might have well gave CBS and Strikeforce the finger.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Jake Shields!!!!
Pretty much seals that hes leaving SF. He'll show up and throw the SF belt on Live UFC TV. Miller will cut a promo on him on showtime next week.

Dana smiling like a mad maniac ala Vinnie mac.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

COMMITMENTSHIP


----------



## Stormbringer

Jung was robbed I saw him level the other guy in each round.

And is punches were pin point. He had the guy rocked when he was back peddling in the 3rd.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mike Brown looks so happy to be loved in Sacramento.


----------



## Mikey Damage

FUCK

I missed something good, didn't I!?

FML.

2 minutes in, Manny is still conscious. I'm shocked.


HOLY FUCK...huge upset!!!


----------



## wwevilman

.....wow.


----------



## -Mystery-

Motherfucker


----------



## WillTheBloody

BROWN IS DOWN! BROWN IS DOWN!


----------



## Mikey Damage

either Manny has ridiculous KO power, or Brown has a glass chin. Because that punch did not look that good.


----------



## Myers

ugh I hate Manny, great knockout though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Big win for Gamburyan. I guess he'll get a title shot now. It'll be fun to watch Aldo destroy him.


----------



## -Mystery-

Did anyone understand a word he just said?


----------



## bruteshot74

Manny with the KO! Got to think he gets the winner of Aldo/Faber.


----------



## thepunisherkills

My stream just screwed up right before the big fights.


----------



## Mikey Damage

thepunisherkills said:


> My stream just screwed up right before the big fights.


i tried for you.

this fight is alright. kinda bored.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> i tried for you.
> 
> this fight is alright. kinda bored.


Spoiled.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I didn't even see Jung/Garcia, though. 

edit: outstanding rolling takedown by Johnson. Pretty snazzy.

Looks like this fight is going the distance. Kinda wondering they didn't replay GArcia/Hung for the PPV telecast.










Shields vs GSP, plz


----------



## AMPLine4Life

They really should re-air Jung/Garcia. Hopefully they have enough time. It's worth seeing again and of course if you didn't see it the first time it's must see.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'm PUMPED for Cerrone vs. Henderson. Love both of these guys.


----------



## Mikey Damage

So pissed I didn't set my DVR. Instead of a HD telecast, I have to watch a shit-pixelated feed from MMA-Core.

Fuck me.

edit: I think this fight ends in round 1. just got a feeling.


----------



## Myers

I'm fairly confident that Faber/Aldo won't go past the second, so they should have enough time to replay Garcia/Jung.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I just realized about the event 

In time for the co-main event!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

ROCKHEAD is here. It's now officially an event.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Why aren't they acknowledging the WEC? No signs, no graphics, no nothing. 

Not even WEC Lightweight championship. WTF. Odd.

The assimilation of the WEC into the UFC must be happening real, real soon.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

OH MAN!!!!!

Guillotine


----------



## wwevilman

Over.

Just....wow.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Damn. Pretty pissed it ended so quickly. I was hoping for a war.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Just dented Cerrone's head there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

the sequel can never live up to the original.

Time for Henderson to move to the UFC.

edit: they must be saving GArcia/Hung for after the main event.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

They've shown every fight except Mizugaki/Yahya. Hopefully they show Garcia/Jung again over that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

weren't those 12-to-6 elbows, just at a different angle?

Whatever, though. Main event time, plz.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

> Garcia defeated Jung via split decision (29-28, 28-29, 29-28). After the fight, UFC matchmaker Joe Silva and UFC commentator Joe Rogan both stated that this was the one of the greatest fights they had ever seen.


Goddamn now I gotta see it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> weren't those 12-to-6 elbows, just at a different angle?
> 
> Whatever, though. Main event time, plz.


I think those would have been 9-3 elbows. 

Saving Garcia/Jung for after Aldo/Faber would be smart because it would be almost impossible for Aldo/Faber to follow it. Send the TV crowd home happy with Jung/Garcia.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Makes sense. Looks like 90% of the fights will be televised. Can't say the PPV audience won't get their money's worth.


----------



## McQueen

I decided not to go out and see this show tonight due to money and lame ass friend issues. I hope this doesn't ruin my "Real MMA Fan" cred with Seancarelton.

Been a good show so far?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

McQueen said:


> I decided not to go out and see this show tonight due to money and lame ass friend issues. I hope this doesn't ruin my "Real MMA Fan" cred with Seancarelton.
> 
> Been a good show so far?


It ruined your real MMA fan cred with me.

By far the best show of the year and unless Aldo/Faber is a 5 round snoozefest then it's on it's way to being one of the best shows of all time.


----------



## Myers

McQueen said:


> I decided not to go out and see this show tonight due to money and lame ass friend issues. I hope this doesn't ruin my "Real MMA Fan" cred with Seancarelton.
> 
> Been a good show so far?


Best show of the year so far. You missed the fight of the year, the main event is about to start.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Predictions for main event people?

I need a general idea about these two, because I've never seen em fight before.


----------



## McQueen

Son of a bitch. I had a feeling it would be good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I think Aldo wins but I've been wrong all night and I wouldn't mind Faber winning. I just want a good fight. Cerrone/Henderson pissed me off by being so short.


----------



## wwevilman

Aldo is a beast, that said I'm rooting for my hometown boy, Faber.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Urijah Faber might be the biggest hometown star in all of MMA.


----------



## Myers

Aldo will probably just pull faber apart, but if faber wins it will be very cool to see him win in his hometown.


----------



## Cre5po

Heeerrrreee wwwwweeee gggoooooooo

Calling it for Aldo.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I run this town.

I love Aldo. :agree:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Aldo is so quick not even the cameraman could keep up.


----------



## Myers

Run this town! Aldo is a cocky bastard, I hope he silences this crowd.


----------



## McQueen

I think Aldo will win, kid is a beast.


----------



## Cre5po

5am, knackered, stream goes down at the beginning of the main event.

FML.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> It ruined your real MMA fan cred with me.
> 
> By far the best show of the year and unless Aldo/Faber is a 5 round snoozefest then it's on it's way to being one of the best shows of all time.


going to have to download this soon. damn my internet being capped reducing its speed to a shithouse level


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

You can tell there's so much energy in the two. Second round should be explosive.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Faber landed that combo a couple times at the end, but he went to it one time too many.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Faber has no answer for the quick leg kicks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Those leg kicks are doing Faber in.

Faber should go for a takedown.


----------



## Cre5po

Going to have to check those leg kicks or come round 3 or 4 it'll be costly hell you can see that now! 

2 rounds to Aldo atm. Even though the first was very edgey.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I sense a fake leg kick - real head kick coming.

Aldo is doing tremendously throwing his leg kicks.


----------



## wwevilman

God, Faber is losing this fight badly.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That leg is just about done.

That head kick was nice.

Faber's got heart coming out form that onslaught against the cage.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hmm. I wonder if Faber should try a new camp...


----------



## Cre5po

He just has no answer to those leg kicks, he can't move forward onto him, moving back isn't what Faber is good at and taking him down Aldo has the speed + work off his back

A matter of time. Just that. Unless there's a flash submission


----------



## wwevilman

This is almost sad to watch.


----------



## Myers

Faber is showing huge heart, to bad he isn't able to stand.


----------



## Rush

wwevilman said:


> God, Faber is losing this fight badly.


yeah but did anyone seriously expect Faber to win? The dude is my favourite fighter but Aldo (another favourite tbh) is an absolute beast, i see him being a force at the top of this division for a long time.


----------



## wwevilman

Sticksy said:


> yeah but did anyone seriously expect Faber to win? The dude is my favourite fighter but Aldo (another favourite tbh) is an absolute beast, i see him being a force at the top of this division for a long time.


No doubt, I'm highly impressed with Aldo, those leg kicks are just so *fast*, He's beating Faber in every aspect on this fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Surprised its going to fifth really.


----------



## Cre5po

Surprise indeed for the fifth.

You guys may know, what determines who stays in WEC or into UFC etc. Anywho this is about to be wrapped up I imagine.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Who the fuck is beating Aldo at 145?


----------



## Mikey Damage

The main events failed tonight. 

Thank goodness for the undercard.


----------



## Cre5po

Arg I respect how good Aldo was but I hate it when people don't finish fights and they could

This has been such an awesome card would have liked a firey ending. Great show nonetheless.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Aldo to 155, plz.

Jose Aldo vs BJ Penn? :yum:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Team Ed Soares: WE DOMINATE BITCHES FOR THREE ROUNDS AND THEN COAST!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yes!! Epic fight time!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Faber looks so dejected, it's depressing to watch. 

fuck yeah, Garcia vs Hung time!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Thank God they're showing this fight again. I could watch it on a 24 hour loop.


----------



## wwevilman

Ah, the best fight on the card is on, good call Zuffa.


----------



## Cre5po

How these two survived for soooo long is beyond me :agree:

I say that in the best possible way. What a start to the night this was (I still think Jung won!)


----------



## wwevilman

Vegeta4000 said:


> How these two survived for soooo long is beyond me :agree:
> 
> I say that in the best possible way. What a start to the night this was (I still think Jung won!)


I think everyone thought Jung won, I did too, epic fight regardless. Hope we get to see a rematch in the future.


----------



## -Mystery-

Jesus Christ almighty.

Korean Zombie...what a great nickname.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Crazy awesome first round.

Cant wait for round 2!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I still think the 2nd round was 10-10. Too bad judges are discouraged to give that score.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I don't have to see the last round to know that this is my favorite fight of the year thus far.


----------



## Mikey Damage

How in the fuck do you score that 2nd round? JFC, 10-10 sounds right to me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I had Jung winning as well, but what a fight.

Can't keep my eyes open. Night.


----------



## Cre5po

6:04am finally off to bed. Work in 3 hours time! Fun fun

Been good company  sleep well guys


----------



## SteveMania

Unfortunate that Jung got burned in a fight that may very well run with FOTY honors. I couldn't give Garcia one round, there were exchanges where Jung literally landed every shot he uncorked and Garcia would answer with only one or two flush. I think the reason the judging has been infinitely more porous in the WEC is because the fights are by and large more evenly matched when they shake out in the cage, but unless the judges lack a certain vantage point, there's no reason for them to give Garcia rounds in which he handily got his ass kicked.

Not all that surprised with Aldo/Faber, Aldo's just too fast and his sense of distance/timing is too good. Credit to Faber for taking his ass whooping like a man, even if he got laced up virtually every time Aldo waded forward.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I'd love to see Faber jump up in weight and maybe switch camps... he's too young(and honestly too good with too much heart) to become the Matt Hughes of the Featherweight division. Also to whoever suggested Aldo fight BJ Penn... fuck yeah. Something I said earlier in the night... all in all a good night of ffights with main events that were good but not great. Expected more competitive matches. Knew Henderson and Aldo would win though. And damnit I even bought the Faber silver star shirt. I rocked that bitch fa'sho.


----------



## bruteshot74

I feel asleep last night before Henderson vs. Cerrone and woke up during the fourth round of Aldo vs. Faber so had to go back and watch it again.

Benson Henderson looked really good finishing Cerrone relatively quickly. Not sure what else is left for him at that weight class though, maybe a rematch with Roller now after his win last night but Benson won the first encounter pretty quickly.

Aldo is a beast, Faber showed a lot of heart but he got totally dominated. In the later rounds though he seemed on cruise control, take a chance and finish the fight...

Awesome event and glad I ordered it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Aldo is a beast, Faber showed a lot of heart but he got totally dominated. In the later rounds though he seemed on cruise control, take a chance and finish the fight...


I don't get this at all. Dude had Faber in the crucifix for like a minute and a half trying to finish in the fourth but the ref just didn't want to stop the fight. How can you fault Aldo for that?

Yay fifth round he fought pretty conservative but he probably blew a lot of energy at the end of the fourth so there was no reason to risk getting caught on the feet when he was well in control. Plus I buy the switching stances reason. Maybe he just felt bad for Faber.


----------



## T.B.

*WAR BENDO*


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> I don't get this at all. Dude had Faber in the crucifix for like a minute and a half trying to finish in the fourth but the ref just didn't want to stop the fight. How can you fault Aldo for that?
> 
> Yay fifth round he fought pretty conservative but he probably blew a lot of energy at the end of the fourth so there was no reason to risk getting caught on the feet when he was well in control. Plus I buy the switching stances reason. Maybe he just felt bad for Faber.


I had to watch again to remember the crucifix was in the fourth round, I had thought it had been in the third round


----------



## RizoRiz

Awesome card, I didn't even feel the main event was a let down. The only downer is all my predictions would have been correct if Korean Zombie hadn't been robbed. Still that was a really fun fight, even if you appreciate the more technical side of the sport, fights like that are always breathtaking to watch.

Gamburyan has no chance against Aldo, I don't think it will be very long at all before we see Aldo at 155. Aldo can make UFC alot of money in the future.

EDIT: Obviously Bendo aswell.


----------



## bruteshot74

Roy Nelson vs. Cheick Kongo at UFC 116.

Big step up in competition for Big Country but I think he has this fight. Has the grappling skills to control Kongo and has the striking that should allow him not to get murdered on the feet, hell Nelson could even KO him.


----------



## Blasko

Just finished the WEC show.

Jesus Christ; I'm going to be walking around work like a mindless zombie but it was so worth it. Not a single bad fight on the card and some fantastic matches. 

Easily Show of the Year, thus far.


----------



## joey-law

I enjoyed the WEC PPV. Overall, a thoroughly entertaining show from top to bottom. I think the real highlight was in the prelims but still, the PPV was great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Roy Nelson vs. Cheick Kongo at UFC 116.
> 
> *Big step up in competition* for Big Country but I think he has this fight. Has the grappling skills to control Kongo and has the striking that should allow him not to get murdered on the feet, hell Nelson could even KO him.


He's facing Cheick Kongo.


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's facing Cheick Kongo.


I was thinking the same thing, Kongo is too slow and it's an automatic loss if he is taken down.

Jardine/Hamill is going to be main event of the TUF 11 finale, hopefully Jardine gets knocked out...again.

Nate Marquardt will face Alessio Sakara at UFC 116 in july.


----------



## McQueen

Future Champion Alessio Sakara! Oh Noez!

When are they going to drop Jardine? He hasn't won in forever.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

As much as I want to see Roy Nelson lose it probably won't happen against Kongo. He's got such deceiving strength!


----------



## McQueen

Roy Nelson is awesome.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Tito Ortiz got arrested for reportedly beating up Jenna Jameson. I think his fighting days are over.



McQueen said:


> Future Champion Alessio Sakara! Oh Noez!
> 
> When are they going to drop Jardine? He hasn't won in forever.


He'll stick around even if he loses to Hamill. Outside of Houston, it's not like he's losing to mediocre fighters and he's beat Liddell and Griffin (those wins will continue to keep him around) so he's somewhat of a name. He's great for headlining or co-headlining Fight Night cards for now. Plus I hate when UFC releases guys on any main card so if he loses to Hamill, give him a prelim fight and if he loses that cut him.


----------



## McQueen

Is that the first fight Tito's won in a long time?


----------



## Dark Church

Nelson will dominate Kongo since Kongo has no ground game at all. Nelson also proved against Struve that he can overcome a reach disadvantage.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MAIN CARD
* Champ Alistair Overeem vs. Brett Rogers (for heavyweight title)
* Andrei Arlovski vs. Antonio Silva
* Ronaldo "Souza" Jacare vs. Joey Villasenor
* Roger Gracie vs. Kevin Randleman
* Antwain Britt vs. Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante

PRELIMINARY CARD (un-aired)
* Justin DeMoney vs. Jesse Finney
* Lyle Beerbohm vs. Vitor "Shaolin" Ribeiro
* Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto vs. Federico Lopez
* Lee Brousseau vs. Fransisco "Kiko" France
* Mike Chandler vs. Sal Woods
* Pat Benson vs. Erik Steenberg
* Tom Aaron vs. Matt Ricehouse
* Darryl Cobb vs. Booker DeRousse

This card. Both great but also stupid of Strikeforce to give away some good fights on the prelim card that no one will see. Whatever. I'll be there so I'll see it all.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Is that the first fight Tito's won in a long time?


:lmao

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Blasko

Kid Yamamoto getting a prelim, Rodgers getting a title shot and Randleman still fighting makes my head hurt.


----------



## T-C




----------



## Chrisp_Morg

T-C said:


>


AAHHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

:lmao fuck Tito.

Jardine vs Hamill = yawn.

Marquadt vs Sakara? Huh? That's quite a drop for Nate.


----------



## Liam Miller

Jenna should have just held out tito would have gassed and then stated he had a cracked skull. 

I'm calling Jenna wins via DQ, shame we won't get to see chuck smash him.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Marquadt vs Sakara? Huh? That's quite a drop for Nate.


gimme fight to get him back on track.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ah, makes sense. 

I wouldn't have minded to see Munoz vs Marquadt. But, that's certainly not a gimme fight.


----------



## bruteshot74

Sakara could catch him you never know, he has the power to do so. Nate does have pretty good stand up though so he should be able to keep him at bay and I would say even finish the fight if he pleases.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Marquardt would do fine standing but no point in risking it. Takedown Sakara and just beat him up. Very winnable fight for Marquadt. 

UFC 113 conference call tomorrow. Excited to hear the back and forth between Koscheck and Daley. Not excited for the 5 hours it's going to take to translate Machida and Shogun.


----------



## Blasko

Only trash I've heard is from Kos, really.

"Who has he beat? A bunch of nobodies I already knocked out."

There may be more. I should start digging. :hmm:


----------



## Myers

Kos says he will might stand with Daley if he feels confident enough. I think three minutes in he gives up that idea and groumds Daley for the decision.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Kos hasn't turned on the trash talk yet except for the great line about, "He knocked out Dustin Hazelett. Big deal. I weakened his chin years ago." I expect him to turn it on tomorrow to hype the fight and because Daley will engage and Kos won't be able to resist. 

Kos isn't stupid. He won't stand with Daley long no matter what he says.


----------



## Blasko

http://img171.yfrog.com/img171/4006/g9r.jpg

Fuck. Faber won't be walking for a while.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I was waiting for a picture. Man, that's good work from Aldo.

Hey AMPLine4Life, you going to be actually apart of the conference call? Or just catch a recap?


----------



## Myers

Here is an excerpt from Koscheck's blog



> And when I talk trash – guess what? I show up and I fight. And that’s what this guy’s gonna have to do. He’s gonna have to realize that come May 8th, once we get into the cage, there is no more trash talking. He’s gotta shut his mouth and fight, and that’s the difference between me and this guy. He’s had a couple of good fights, but he hasn’t fought anybody like me, that’s for sure. I can guarantee that this fight won’t go past the second round. It will probably end in the first, but I may carry him to the second round.
> 
> The way I see it, Paul Daley is just a guy that just likes to talk trash and he’s a one-dimensional fighter. Those guys are from the old days – like the one-dimensional wrestler or the one-dimensional striker. Those days are over, and you’ve got to become a complete mixed martial artist. But I was at that point once. I was a one-dimensional wrestler, and coming from The Ultimate Fighter days, if you look at the evolution of Josh Koscheck, I’ve changed and I’m excited about the transition I made and the sacrifices I made to get here. I can submit guys, I can knock guys out, I can head kick guys, and I’m not gonna have a problem standing toe-to-toe with Paul Daley. He’s not gonna hit me with anything I haven’t been hit with.


----------



## Blasko

Can't wait for Daley to speak; he's one of my favorite trash talkers.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ The hype's going to be golden.

BTW rumor has it that Ttio locked on an armbar on Jenna. Probably not true, but they speculate because of this picture.










Hahahahaha.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Wasn't she heavily addicted to some drug? Could be to cover up needle marks and shit idk. Might not even be a drug that requires needle insertion. I'd rather believe the armbar story though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

The armbar thing is just joke. From what I've heard he shoved her around a good bit.

In other news, early trends suggest WEC 48 did between 150,000 and 200,000 buys. Good news for Zuffa. Hopefully it translates to good numbers for WEC 49 because Varner/Shalorus aint drawing shit. 



Mikey Damage said:


> Hey AMPLine4Life, you going to be actually apart of the conference call? Or just catch a recap?


I'm gonna listen live, do some tweeting during it, and post a recap on the blog. If I want to ask a question or two I can.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm gonna listen live, do some tweeting during it, and post a recap on the blog. If I want to ask a question or two I can.


That's so hot.


----------



## Overrated

'For 10 points: Name that clown with the stupid hair who is the only guy to ever get KTFO by Paulo Thiago?'" :lmao i hope that kos bites and actually stands.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Daley: “While Josh was wrestling in college and sucking dick, I was fighting UFC veterans in Cage Rage. So who is the newbie here?”


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Mikey Damage said:


> Daley: “While Josh was wrestling in college and sucking dick, I was fighting UFC veterans in Cage Rage. So who is the newbie here?”


HAHAHAHA!!!!!!! +1000


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Outside of the line Mikey posted, conference call was pretty meh. Shogun/Machida were about as expected, Daley tried to engage, and Koscheck never bit. Koscheck sounded like he didn't want to be there at all and really sounded like he didn't even want to fight Daley.


----------



## Dark Church

Jason MacDonald is on the card for 113 in place of Louiseau who wasn't cleared.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> On The Call: UFC Light Heavyweight Champion Lyoto “The Dragon” Machida, Mauricio “Shogun” Rua, Paul Daley, and Josh Koscheck
> 
> *The call started at 2:11 PM east.
> 
> *When asked about the controversy in their first fight, Machida says that he felt the judges got it right. Then his line dropped out. Shogun responded by saying that he knows it was a controversial fight and proof of that is the fact that he was given an immediate rematch.
> 
> *Shogun was asked about leg kicks and how Jose Aldo proved they’re effective against Urijah Faber. He said that fight was different because Machida attacked more than Faber. On the judging of leg kicks he said, “everyone is entitled to their own opinion but there should be better guidelines to scoring in MMA.”
> 
> *Paul Daley is asked a question about his online photoshop contest. He stepped away from the phone. So Koscheck is asked about it. He says that he doesn’t get on the internet or forums so he never knew it existed. Daley rejoins the call and says he was pleased with the entries in the contest but he hasn’t picked a winner yet.
> 
> *Shogun says he’s training for all situations and he’s coming up with multiple gameplans. Machida also says he’s training for all situations.
> 
> *Koscheck says he can finish the fight multiple ways. Daley says he’s going to knock Koscheck out.


read the rest of the recap here: http://cardiofreakmma.com/2010/04/27/conference-call-ufc-113/#more-332

UFC 114's conference call should be much better...


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> The armbar thing is just joke. From what I've heard he shoved her around a good bit.
> 
> In other news, early trends suggest WEC 48 did between 150,000 and 200,000 buys. Good news for Zuffa. Hopefully it translates to good numbers for WEC 49 because Varner/Shalorus aint drawing shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna listen live, do some tweeting during it, and post a recap on the blog. If I want to ask a question or two I can.


Glad to say I was one of those buys and got my moneys worth.

The more I think about WEC 49, the more I kind of want to sell my ticket. Yes, WEC is always awesome and it would be great to go to a live event but I guarantee there is a bunch of jerkoffs around here who would be willing to overpay a lot to go so I may test that.


----------



## seancarleton77

Daley doesn't even pretend he has a chance of winning if he can't score a knockout, he's fucked on the ground. Henderson is just too smart and athletic for Cerone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Glad to say I was one of those buys and got my moneys worth.
> 
> The more I think about WEC 49, the more I kind of want to sell my ticket. Yes, WEC is always awesome and it would be great to go to a live event but I guarantee there is a bunch of jerkoffs around here who would be willing to overpay a lot to go so I may test that.


Bitch. You better go. Don't be like a certain Australian. And why would anyone pay more than face value?


----------



## Rush

that unnamed Australian better not have been me son. Not my fault tickets sold out quick


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Bitch. You better go. Don't be like a certain Australian. And why would anyone pay more than face value?


Probably will, just want to test the waters to see if it would be worth making some money on them.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> that unnamed Australian better not have been me son. Not my fault tickets sold out quick


It's not you. I'd call you out by name. Not giving the other person that honor. Not hard to figure out, tbs.


----------



## McQueen

Machida vs Alves must be his favorite fight.


----------



## bruteshot74

McQueen said:


> Machida vs Alves must be his favorite fight.


:lmao

Must be Josh.


----------



## McQueen

Nope.


----------



## bruteshot74

McQueen said:


> Nope.


I was joking...

I know who you guys are talking about


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Josh needs to somehow get unbanned so he can post here again. Need his Kos-markness to battle these brits. 

In news, Jon Jones is gonna face Vlad Matyushenko on the next VS card. No knock on Vlad who is a solid guy but Jones gains nothing from beating him (and he should beat him, easily), a loss kills any momentum Jones has, and it's not like Vlad is going anywhere in the division. Puzzling fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> Josh needs to somehow get unbanned so he can post here again. Need his Kos-markness to battle these brits.
> 
> In news, Jon Jones is gonna face Vlad Matyushenko on the next VS card. No knock on Vlad who is a solid guy but Jones gains nothing from beating him (and he should beat him, easily), a loss kills any momentum Jones has, and it's not like Vlad is going anywhere in the division. Puzzling fight.


Yeah I don't get that either. The guy comes out and says he wants Franklin/Griffin/Nog and gets Vlad...


----------



## Myers

Jones would embarass both Griffin and Randy, I guess they really want a slow build for him. I honestly don't see how vlad is a step up in competition from brandon vera who was handled easily by jones.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Beating Brandon Vera means he would embarrass former champions? Alright.


----------



## Myers

Yeah because 46 year old randy looked great against vera . Griffin would have no answer for Jones speed and striking. Jones is continuing to improve each time he fights and has the potential to be the top of the LHW division.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> Yeah because 46 year old randy looked great against vera . Griffin would have no answer for Jones speed and striking. Jones is continuing to improve each time he fights and has the potential to be the top of the LHW division.


Jones would probably beat Couture because of the speed but who cares how Couture looked against Vera? He still beat him and he beat him the same way he could potentially beat Jones. Put him against the cage and just control him for 15 minutes. Jones is a good greco roman wrestler but so was Vera (and Vera was a better greco wrestler in college than Jones) and Couture was able to control him just fine. 

I get that you appear to be a Forrest hater so that's whatever. Sure Jones has plenty of speed but his striking isn't as great as you want to make it out to be. Is it flashy? Yes. Is it very technical? No. Griffin is a good striker and a much better techincal striker than Jones. If anything I'd say Jones would have more success putting Griffin on his back than standing with him. 

Not doubting Jones' potential but I'm not ready to say he'd "embarrass" guys like Forrest Griffin and Randy Couture just because he beat Brandon Vera who is a complete mental flake.


----------



## Mikey Damage

That's a very puzzling fight choice for Jon Jones.

I wonder if Jones ducked a bigger fight. I just can't believe the first fight that UFC offered him would be Vlad, and he'd accept it outright without another fight offer.

I don't like it. He won't gain much from it. Jones vs Thiago Silva should be the fight we're hearing out.


----------



## RKing85

It's what Jones needs experience against. A top level wrestler. He has won his last two in the UFC also. Matyushenko is the perfect opponent for Jones right now, someone with better wrestling and more experience. Not the most exciting match, but a good test for Jones.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'd have liked to see Jones Vs Cane myself.


----------



## seancarleton77

People underestimate Griffin, he beat Rampage in a 5 round war, I'm sure Jones can hang with Griffin but I would still have Forest as the favourite.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I dunno, Griffin is a good fighter and I love to watch him fight and cheer him over 90% of the fighters out there. However he doesn't appear to be an elite fighter, Bone's is showing the promise of one.

Maybe they are right to spoon feed Bones for now and to a lesser extent Darth Bader. I'm marking hard for both guys at the moment.


----------



## McQueen

Griffin just doesn't strike me as a guy with the natural athleticism that a lot of the elite fighters have, but he makes up for it with hard work and a lot of heart.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Chael's at it again, haha!



> Sonnen took part in a live UFC video chat last weekend to talk about Silva’s last performance at UFC 112 and his August bout with the middleweight champ. Here’s a few select quotes to tide you over:
> 
> “I was grateful, I ran out of Nyquil, I watched that fight, I went fast asleep I didn’t even have to sit through all 25 minutes of it. So I was grateful. You know who should really thank him is Matt Hughes. Matt Hughes put his hands down more times than a professional athlete has ever done in a fight, truly. Matt Hughes throws a jab, drops his hands. Backs up, drops his hands. Moves left, drops his hands. Moves right, drops his hands. Matt Hughes should be thanking Anderson, ‘Hey look, I did horrible tonight, you just took the weight off me, thanks bro.’” So you were not impressed with Hughes and his performance against Gracie? “Who was? Of course not. You probably forget he was on the card until I reminded you.”
> 
> “He’s a grown man with earrings. He’s a grown man with saggy pants, pink t-shirts and crooked hats. Go join a gang, don’t get in the UFC.
> 
> “People don’t care about him. He came out and said he’s gonna go heavyweight, no one cared. So he comes out and says well ‘I’m gonna go light heavyweight,’ no one cared. ‘Well I’m gonna retire.’ Good! Beat it, this is back page news, no one cares about you anyway. ‘Well I’m not gonna retire I’m gonna stick around.’ Or do that. Again, it doesn’t really matter, you’re a nuisance. So who cares, they go make the little action figures and the two little kids that bought em, are probably pretty upset, their parents probably thought it was Quinton Jackson when they bought it for them and the kids had a disappointing Christmas I would imagine.”
> 
> http://www.heavy.com/mma/mma-interviews ... continues


----------



## AMPLine4Life

The last line about parents thinking it was a Quinton Jackson figure and disappointing their kids on Christmas was awesome.

Chael is a smart man. He knows Anderson doesn't want to fight him so he's just trying to bait him into it. If it works he gets the fight he wants, a title shot, and the chance to become a hero by beating Silva who no one likes right now. And if it doesn't he makes Anderson come off like a pussy.

brute. sig. adblocked. Come on man.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao Chael is quickly becoming one of my favorite fighters.


----------



## Myers

Strikeforce is doing a show June 16th in Los Angeles, California. I'll probably try and go since the Nokia Theater is ten minutes from my house but I am not to excited to see Robbie Lawler vs Jason Miller or whataver cans they decide to give Cyborg and Lashley. Not to mention it's on a wednesday too.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Lawler is fighting Babalu Sobral, not Miller. And I don't think Cyborg will be on the card.

Also, Sakara is out of his fight with Marquardt. No replacement yet. I like whoever suggested Munoz. Other possibilities would be Okami or Palhares (his suspension would be up).


----------



## bruteshot74

Fabers leg


----------



## Blasko

The Rampage/Rashad hype video is easily the best one I've ever seen. I get goose bumps watching it. :$


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lawler is fighting Babalu Sobral, not Miller. And I don't think Cyborg will be on the card.
> 
> Also, Sakara is out of his fight with Marquardt. No replacement yet. I like whoever suggested Munoz. Other possibilities would be Okami or Palhares (his suspension would be up).





Mikey Damage said:


> Ah, makes sense.
> 
> I wouldn't have minded to see Munoz vs Marquadt. But, that's certainly not a gimme fight.


I wish Joe Silva had a twitter. Get into his ear, right.


----------



## Myers

Fitch/Alves II has been moved from UFC 115 to UFC 117, I gues he still isn't medically cleared to fight. If they do fight at 117 and Silva/Sonnen happens too, it could be a tough night to watch if Fitch wins by his normal decision and Silva decides to do his 5 rounds of clowning to Chael.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'd worry more about Chael taking down Silva and grinding him out for 25 minutes than Silva clowning around for 25 minutes.


----------



## Myers

Sonnen won't be able to grind out a decision against Silva. Silva will be able to stop Chael's shot and Silva will just pick him apart. Chael can't walk through his punches like he says, he is going to look foolish for all the talking he has done.

I know it's obvious that Silva is my favorite fighter, but seriously Chael has a good of a chance as Maia did in beating Silva. I'll give it to Chael for making this fight interesting with all the trash talking because before I had very little interest in another Silva domination.


----------



## Dark Church

I finally watched 112 and Anderson if officially not the best PFP anymore. In fact I don't even know If I can call him top 5 after that. Hopefully people stop the ludicrous talk Penn being top 10 PFP now as well. He is 5-4 in his last nine fights.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> Sonnen won't be able to grind out a decision against Silva. Silva will be able to stop Chael's shot and Silva will just pick him apart. Chael can't walk through his punches like he says, he is going to look foolish for all the talking he has done.
> 
> I know it's obvious that Silva is my favorite fighter, but seriously Chael has a good of a chance as Maia did in beating Silva. I'll give it to Chael for making this fight interesting with all the trash talking because before I had very little interest in another Silva domination.


Here is my point: Sonnen will try to walk through Silva's punches. Either he'll do it, get the takedown, and grind out Silva or he'll get KO'd. He's not going to get hit and then retreat like Maia and Leites did but he's also not going to get hit and try to keep exchanging like Griffin did. He's going to get hit, keep pressing forward, and keep getting hit until he's done or eventually get the takedown. On the ground he'll either grind away or get submitted. 

And Sonnen has a much better chance than Maia simply because his wrestling is his biggest strength and that's Silva's biggest weakness. 

I think Sonnen gets KO'd in the second round. But if the fight goes to a decision, Sonnen will win.


----------



## Blasko

Dark Church said:


> I finally watched 112 and Anderson if officially not the best PFP anymore. In fact I don't even know If I can call him top 5 after that. Hopefully people stop the ludicrous talk Penn being top 10 PFP now as well. He is 5-4 in his last nine fights.


 So, you're saying he should be in P4P rankings because he's _too good?_

Right.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm more puzzled by the BJ Penn hate.

Yeah, sure, he's 5-4 in his last nine fights. He's also 5-2 in his last seven fights. So, that renders that meaningless. Plus, two of those losses came to GSP. Either the 1A or 1B best fighter in the world.

Penn and Silva are still in my top five. 

- GSP
- Fedor
- Silva
- Penn
- Aldo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This video is pretty cool.


----------



## Stormbringer

The band being ripped into the video kills it for me.


----------



## Dark Church

Silva is still top five but needs to not be an idiot anymore.

BJ is not a top PFP fighter because he has failed at 170 in his last three attempts. Competing in other weight classes is not a PFP requirement but if you do then you can't be a failure at it. He is 1-3 at 170 in the UFC. Also you can't ignore a 5-4 record in his last nine fights. Jon Fitch is a better PFP fighter than Penn.


----------



## bruteshot74

Dark Church said:


> Jon Fitch is a better PFP fighter than Penn.


:lmao

Ummm, no.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dark Church said:


> BJ is not a top PFP fighter because he has failed at 170 in his last three attempts. Competing in other weight classes is not a PFP requirement but if you do then you can't be a failure at it. He is 1-3 at 170 in the UFC. Also you can't ignore a 5-4 record in his last nine fights. Jon Fitch is a better PFP fighter than Penn.


Dude. Stop.


----------



## Blasko

Dark Church. You're an okay guy.

But leave here and never post in MMA related subjects again.


----------



## Myers

P4p rankings aren't always based solely on win/loss records. Penn's losses are only to top level MMA fighters, Hughes,GSP,Pulver,Edgar and Machida at LHW are not simple fights. He is well versed in all forms of MMA which you can't really say about anyone else except for Fedor. IMO he isn't a top 5 anymore but definitely in that top 10 range along with guys Faber and Machida.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao you guys are the ridiculous ones. BJ is the only guy GSP finished in the last four fights. BJ is without a doubt a world class Lightweight but not a great PFP fighter. Then again you guys also think Shogun is something more than soccer kicks, stomps, headbutts and leg kicks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

lol P4P rankings. The only rankings dumb enough to where fighters are punished for moving up in weight and fight bigger guys who are just as skilled. And the only rankings dumb enough that punish fighters for not losing at all. I hate all rankings but P4P are the worst.

The Shogun line was laughable though. For a guy with such a limited skillset he sure wins a lot of fights against good fighters. You also forgot body kicks. He throws a lot of those as well.


----------



## seancarleton77

I just hope Machida goes into the fight with Shogun with the same game plan, it would get him knocked out this time.


----------



## Stormbringer

seancarleton77 said:


> I just hope Machida goes into the fight with Shogun with the same game plan, it would get him knocked out this time.


It didn't get him knocked out last time. And I know he's gonna go for the finish this time, and I'm guessing by a kick to the side of the head.


----------



## Rush

Dark Church said:


> :lmao you guys are the ridiculous ones. BJ is the only guy GSP finished in the last four fights. *BJ is without a doubt a world class Lightweight but not a great PFP fighter.* Then again you guys also think Shogun is something more than soccer kicks, stomps, headbutts and leg kicks.


:lmao you're a joke. You just contradicted your whole argument right there, wouldn't be surprising if you didn't know what pound for pound was.


----------



## bruteshot74

Dark Church said:


> Then again you guys also think Shogun is something more than soccer kicks, stomps, headbutts and leg kicks.


:lmao

Wow, he exposed what people though to be a guy with no weaknesses in his last fight and should be the light heavyweight champion right now. Like AMP said to, he must be doing something right because he has beat a lot of good fighters doing what he does.


----------



## Dark Church

bruteshot74 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Wow, he exposed what people though to be a guy with no weaknesses in his last fight and should be the light heavyweight champion right now. Like AMP said to, he must be doing something right because he has beat a lot of good fighters doing what he does.


He lost to Machida and that is fact. Also he beat those guys in PRIDE with moves that are illegal in the UFC. He has yet to beat anyone great in the UFC.


----------



## bruteshot74

Dark Church said:


> He lost to Machida and that is fact. Also he beat those guys in PRIDE with moves that are illegal in the UFC. He has yet to beat anyone great in the UFC.


Why does that matter? He used them because they were legal in PRIDE and it helped him be victorious against a lot of good fighters. If something could make your more effective in the ring/cage, wouldn't you use it to your advantage as well. Saying no would be pretty laughable.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Man. I missed Dark Church.

Yeah. It's a fact that he lost to Machida. Nice job at just looking at the end result. If only MMA were based on just wins and loses. It's like looking at how much a movie made at the box office and concluding a certain movie sucks because it didn't make 100 million dollars.

Everyone he beat in PRIDE could have used soccer kicks and stomps as well. It's not like the rules were changed for just him. 

I'm not sure if you're just trolling, enjoy having a contrarian gimmick, or just aren't smart when it comes to MMA. Probably a combo of all three. If you're trolling at least you're getting some responses, so you're doing a good job. I'm only responding to reclaim my post count lead though.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Man. I missed Dark Church.
> 
> Yeah. It's a fact that he lost to Machida. N*ice job at just looking at the end result*. If only MMA were based on just wins and loses. It's like looking at how much a movie made at the box office and concluding a certain movie sucks because it didn't make 100 million dollars.
> 
> Everyone he beat in PRIDE could have used soccer kicks and stomps as well. It's not like the rules were changed for just him.
> 
> I'm not sure if you're just trolling, enjoy having a contrarian gimmick, or just aren't smart when it comes to MMA. Probably a combo of all three. If you're trolling at least you're getting some responses, so you're doing a good job. I'm only responding to reclaim my post count lead though.


yeah but you forget that DC scored the fight for Machida. He doesn't understand how a leg kick can hurt...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Even if he scored it for Machida, as long as he watched it and saw what Shogun did and how it was a close fight, everything would be fine. He's essentially just saying, "I checked wikipedia, it says Shogun lost, he sucks" as if wins and loses mean much in MMA. It's far more about performance and competition and Shogun performed great against great competition.


----------



## Dark Church

I watched the fight multiple times and Machida won. Shogun was ok to use those moves in PRIDE but that makes his wins mean less in the UFC. He has to prove more than if he used moves that were legal in the UFC to win.

Also I am not trolling and I am not an idiot. I just have a different opinion. I have watched every UFC since 43 which just proves that I watch a lot of MMA. Shogun did push Machida farther than anyone else but he still clearly lost the fight.

For the record I just state my opinion. You guys are the ones calling me out on it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

So do all PRIDE guys suck? Legit question.

It's pretty fair to say that a lot of the the Japan guys that have come over to the US have failed. Granted most of them faced very high level competition, which you appear to punish them for, but they've still failed for the most part. I just think it's laughable that you feel someone sucks because, "they haven't done shit in the UFC" and you completely discredit anything they've done in PRIDE, when PRIDE had a lot of the best fighters in the world during their time. 

Quit getting so defensive. It's all in fun. At least on my end.


----------



## Dark Church

AMPLine4Life said:


> So do all PRIDE guys suck? Legit question.
> 
> It's pretty fair to say that a lot of the the Japan guys that have come over to the US have failed. Granted most of them faced very high level competition, which you appear to punish them for, but they've still failed for the most part. I just think it's laughable that you feel someone sucks because, "they haven't done shit in the UFC" and you completely discredit anything they've done in PRIDE, when PRIDE had a lot of the best fighters in the world during their time.
> 
> Quit getting so defensive. It's all in fun. At least on my end.


I know you are just playing but for the past few months I get called a troll and idiot and told not to post in here anymore on a regular basis. I can give some PRIDE guys credit (Wanderlei, Nogueira, Rampage and Henderson for example) However guys like Cro Cop, Soko, Shogun and Gomi were all considered top notch guys and then either haven't or didn't do anything in the UFC. It raises a lot of questions on the credibility of PRIDE to begin with. In fact MMA in Japan as a whole has a lot of proving to do. Aoki was supposed to be the #2 LW in the world. Melendez made him look like he was no better than Melvin Guillard.

I am also not doing this shit for reaction. I love MMA and give my actual thoughts on what I see. If you really think I have no clue about MMA then just ignore me.


----------



## Blasko

Cro Cop being put with the likes of Soko is just unheard of.

CropCop just got old. Plain and simple. His jaw is significantly weaker then what it use to be, his reflexes aren't top notch, his punching power isn't as feared as it was, all because of his age and how many absolute wars he's been in. 

Soko was a top notch guy in PRIDE? This is news to me.

Gomi was on absolute FIRE when he was in his prime/younger. Age/amount of wars he's been in caused his recent decline. Oh, and a really bad camp, for that matter. 

Your Shogun hate puzzles me. You're acting like he raped your family while you watched. 

Japanese MMA and American MMA can't be compared; it's just two different sports. Comparing them is just a waste of time, I'll leave it at that. 

And Aoki is REALLY good. Easily in the top 5 Lightweights, but the whole America vs. Japan statement comes into play.


----------



## SteveMania

For some reason MMA fans can be a daft bunch and think because it's combat fighting the participants don't age.

Fighters get old. It's a phenomenon you see in sports all the time, the problem is Randy Couture has mindfucked so many people into thinking guys can be at their best well into their late 30s and 40s, which simply isn't true. Randy and Hopkins are anomalies and what we're seeing now is a trend that you can expect for years to come: the accumulation of fights, wars and years spent training where there are endless untold stories is taxing enough, let alone conventional wisdom that bodies atrophy over time and you have fighters that won't 'pull the trigger' simply because they can't anymore.

Nog is shot. Wand is shot. Chuck is shot. Hughes is shot. I believe Fedor has seen better days. Randy is shot. Gomi is shot. Tito is shot. Rampage's poor training and lack of discipline will be a sign of things to come. Mirko is shot. Hendo has seen better days. Pulver is shot. So on and so forth.

It's unfortunate that so many fans can't realize that just like athletes, fighters are going to age, if not faster given the nature of the sport. You won't see many guys go strong past 32 and if you do, then it's likely because they entered late or haven't depreciated as quick.

I'll story it for those that struggle to understand:

Nog is 33 turning 34, with 40 pro fights, 10+ years in the sport which doesn't include the countless wars he's been in, injuries and untold stories in the gym, and he's been put out cold twice (both of which have happened in two of his last three outings).

Wand is 33 turning 34, with 45 pro fights, 15+ years in the sport not including wars and how notorious Chute Boxe is for their legendary sparring sessions, and he's been put out cold four times (three of which were in his past seven fights).

Chuck is 40 turning 41, with 28 pro fights, 10+ years in the sport which doesn't include the hard lifestyle and years of relying on physical gifts such as having a good chin and excellent recovery time by taking shots on the dome, and he's won once in his last five (having been dropped in each of his last five fights and put out cold once).

Hughes is 36 turning 37, with 50 pro fights, 10+ years in the sport not including the years of wear and tear spent in the gym and having been a farm boy for most of his life, is 2-3 in his last five and clearly doesn't have the same mustard on his shot.

Mirko is 35 turning 36, with over 50 pro fights in both kickboxing and MMA, nearly two full decades in combat fighting which doesn't account the years of wear and tear and brutal wars. Hasn't truly looked great since the OWGP and has gone 5-3 with a bunch of uninspiring performances. His reflexes have diminished, reaction time is slower and he plods a lot more nowadays.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> I know you are just playing but for the past few months I get called a troll and idiot and told not to post in here anymore on a regular basis. I can give some PRIDE guys credit (Wanderlei, Nogueira, Rampage and Henderson for example) However guys like Cro Cop, Soko, Shogun and Gomi were all considered top notch guys and then either haven't or didn't do anything in the UFC. It raises a lot of questions on the credibility of PRIDE to begin with. In fact MMA in Japan as a whole has a lot of proving to do. Aoki was supposed to be the #2 LW in the world. Melendez made him look like he was no better than Melvin Guillard.
> 
> I am also not doing this shit for reaction. I love MMA and give my actual thoughts on what I see. If you really think I have no clue about MMA then just ignore me.


I was actually just trolling you with my "you must be a troll, have a contrarian gimmick, or don't know anything" comment. I don't believe it's any of the three. I think you're a smart dude who just has a different opinion and I'm trying to figure out how you conclude the things you do. Didn't think it would bother you but I admit it was uncalled for. I'll just stick to trading opinions with you. 

I ignore no one who I believe is wrong. It's an ego thing. 

Onto your actual point. Again with rankings. Ok, Aoki was #2 thanks to being active in a division that was dead a number of years in America. Everyone knew he would have trouble with most American Lightweight fighters because of their wrestling. Melendez tooling Aoki really just proves how stupid rankings are. It's all about who you're fighting, who you've fought, and how you match up. 

Shocked you're giving Wanderlei, Nogueira, and Henderson credit when they've arguably done worse in America than Shogun.


----------



## SteveMania

AMPLine4Life said:


> I was actually just trolling you with my "you must be a troll, have a contrarian gimmick, or don't know anything" comment. I don't believe it's any of the three. I think you're a smart dude who just has a different opinion and I'm trying to figure out how you conclude the things you do. Didn't think it would bother you but I admit it was uncalled for. I'll just stick to trading opinions with you.
> 
> I ignore no one who I believe is wrong. It's an ego thing.
> 
> Onto your actual point. Again with rankings. Ok, Aoki was #2 thanks to being active in a division that was dead a number of years in America. Everyone knew he would have trouble with most American Lightweight fighters because of their wrestling. Melendez tooling Aoki really just proves how stupid rankings are. It's all about who you're fighting, who you've fought, and how you match up.
> 
> Shocked you're giving Wanderlei, Nogueira, and Henderson credit when they've arguably done worse in America than Shogun.



There's no use in trying to rationalize with him given his stances are extremely short-sighted and mostly haywire. If you haven't been impressed with Shogun's last two outings - win, lose or draw - then you probably shouldn't be commenting on MMA, as is the case with him.

Controversial decision aside, we saw technical improvements from Shogun that surpassed anything he's ever done, including his legendary '05 MWGP run. Anyone who followed Shogun's career pre-UFC knew he was a balls-to-the-wall sort of Muay Thai berserker that always went in for the kill. Now he's more patient, has much better footwork, better cardio (something he always lacked, even in Pride) and appears to have tightened up defensively as well. Sokoudjou shouldn't be spoken in the same breath because he hasn't done fuck all but show he can knock a few guys right off jump street and then pull a Kang when the fight gets even remotely competitive.

As for Aoki, he may not be the most versed fighter at LW and far from the world-beater that so many Japanophile nerds used to think, but he's exceptionally well at getting guys to play his game and tap them with the quickness, bolstered even more when he's fighting inside a ring and can cut off his opposition easier. All the credit goes to Gil, the amount of 155ers able to employ strong hand tactics for five rounds against a guy like Aoki are few and far between.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Not trolling, but stating my opinion. I too am not the biggest fan of Shogun, the Machida fight was excellent but that aside he's yet to impress me _in the UFC_.


----------



## SteveMania

Since coming back from multiple knee surgeries he needed a good comeback win and Coleman was their go-to guy. Far from a sterling performance and one where many wrote him off because of how quickly he faded, but he rebounded nicely against Chuck, showed good offensive output and fundamental improvements and I thought righteously took a decision against a guy that hadn't showed any real holes in his game and hadn't up until that point been in a truly competitive fight.


----------



## bruteshot74

You cannot say his KO of Liddell was not impressive. Even if Liddell is not at the top of the food chain anymore, it was still a damn impressive showing by him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

His TKO victory over Liddell was shit. I'm pretty sure he cheated in that fight. There was an eyepoke or two somewhere in there. I'm positive.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> His TKO victory over Liddell was shit. I'm pretty sure he cheated in that fight. There was an eyepoke or two somewhere in there. I'm positive.


:lmao

Liddell is going to have to cheat to beat Franklin.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'm sure Liddell has an eyepoke left in him. For old times sake. 

He doesn't have to cheat to beat Franklin. He just has to make Franklin pay for the 500 kicks he's going to throw. Use that wrestling thing. He's not losing to Franklin though. Not if God is a MMA fan. YOU HEAR ME GOD!


----------



## Blasko

SteveMania said:


> Wand is 33 turning 34, with 45 pro fights, 15+ years in the sport not including wars and how notorious Chute Boxe is for their legendary sparring sessions, and he's been put out cold four times (three of which were in his past seven fights).


 You forgot his Bare Knuckle Vale Tudo fights he had when he was 15-18.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm sure Liddell has an eyepoke left in him. For old times sake.
> 
> He doesn't have to cheat to beat Franklin. He just has to make Franklin pay for the 500 kicks he's going to throw. Use that wrestling thing. He's not losing to Franklin though. Not if God is a MMA fan. YOU HEAR ME GOD!


We may have to sig bet on this


----------



## Myers

Franklin will win by decision from old man Chuck, but it will be good to see liddell one last time.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> We may have to sig bet on this


I dunno if I'm willing to risk an ugly tattooed chick in my sig in place of the lovely Victoria Justice. Then again I'll just adblock my own sig if that's the case.

Wait.

"THE ICEMAN" CHUCK LIDDELL isn't losing to Rich Franklin. You're not only betting against me and my hero but you're also going against God. Clearly you're an atheist. YOU'RE ON! Bitch.


----------



## Mikey Damage

DC is what DC is. His opinions are certainly unique, I'll give him that. 

I would say I was underwhelmed with Shogun up until Liddell fight. Then I became lukewarm to him. After the Machida fight, I think I'm a fan of his. I think. I thought his ability to keep landing kick after kick was incredible. Especially when you consider who the competition was, and how hard it has been for Machida to have any damaged inflicted upon him. 

I'm pretty AMPed for the rematch. I just wonder how Shogun will approach the fight. Will he change the gameplan? It worked in the first fight, and I wouldn't call the plan broken. It just wasn't good enough in 2 judges' eyes.


----------



## MITB

I've gotta agree with Morg, and DC to an extent, in that I've not been impressed with UFC Shogun. I'm not detracting from his PRIDE days nor his potential as a fighter but he just hasn't warranted _much_ praise since joining the UFC. Blame injuries, adjustment to the cage, rule changes or the weather if it suits you but, Machida performance aside, a loss to Forrest, a struggle against oldman Coleman and KOing a shot Chuck doesn't do much for me. Rant all you like about his impressive footwork, calmer demeanour and improved cardio, the fact is the guy didn't deserve a title shot and just because he performed admirably in the Machida bout, doesn't mean I'm swayed. I think Machida did enough to take the decision but it was a close fight, however NOT the controversy of the century as some would have you believe. Don't get my wrong, I'm not anti-Shogun, nor anti-PRIDE, but I just need convincing.

For the record, I think Machida wins by decision this time out.

Also, Rich to decision Chuck!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Man. Shogun really needs to do a lot to win some people over. This place is gonna be annoying when Machida beats Shogun this Saturday (that's the result I'm picking, btw. Before anyone decides to get on my case for verbally blowing Shogun so much) and everyone comes back to say, "See, told you Shogun sucked." 

I just don't get how people can only look at his UFC career and make an overall judgment on the guy, which is what everyone appears to be doing. Ok, you haven't been impressed with UFC Shogun. That shouldn't detract from his overall accomplishments. I haven't been impressed UFC Wanderlei Silva but you don't see me knocking what he's done his entire career. 

MITB: If Shogun didn't deserve a title shot against Machida, who did? Keep in mind the situation UFC was in at the time, meaning take out Jackson and Evans because they were doing TUF.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wont have to worry about that. 

Shogun is winning on Saturday.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Obviously wouldn't shock me. Just not sure if he can come up with a better gameplan than he had in the first fight. Maybe he'll come out like a crazy man like we saw in PRIDE but that will probably get him KO'd. I'm pretty excited for the fight though just because it will be such a chess match. As I wrote today, whoever wins the first round is going to win the fight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I don't think anybody is taking anything away from Shogun 'overall'. I don't think he deserved the shot when he was given it, not on UFC merit. But he's since proved that he did deserve it by his performance against Machida, fair play to the lad.

Who else deserved a shot? No one else was available but if so Rampage imo. Really it should have been Anderson, but his friendship with Machida put the kibosh on any of that.


----------



## McQueen

Real question is what is going to make DC's posts even more unbearable, the complaining if Shogun wins or the "I told you so" mentality if he loses.

I hope he wins, i'm not really a fan of Machida.


----------



## MITB

Shogun just needs to do more than one fairly impressive showing in the last 3 years (granted that only covers 4 fights) to win me over. I don't think Shogun sucks, far from it, but the guy is a victim of his own record/past performances. Fact is, Shogun brought big expectations with him and has failed, thus far, to live up to them. I'm not taking away from his career accomplishments but in the words of both Janet Jackson and Eddie Murphy - What have you done for me lately? I love Wand and Cro Cop too but the fact is both have been mediocre at best for the past 4 years - So I ask you, would you expect me to judge their current abilities/competitiveness based on their entire careers or what they've done recently?

I didn't say he wasn't the right choice for a title match but that doesn't mean he was deserving. Basically, he was a benefactor of fortune.


----------



## Mikey Damage

At the time, there was no one else available for a title shot.

Shogun was the only choice.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I don't think anybody is taking anything away from Shogun 'overall'. I don't think he deserved the shot when he was given it, not on UFC merit. But he's since proved that he did deserve it by his performance against Machida, fair play to the lad.
> 
> Who else deserved a shot? No one else was available but if so Rampage imo. Really it should have been Anderson, but his friendship with Machida put the kibosh on any of that.


I think it's pretty fair that DC is taking something away from Shogun overall. Especially with the, "he's nothing but stomps, soccer kicks, and leg kicks" comment.

It obviously should have been Rampage (hell, he should have had the title shot before Machida) but he was doing TUF. Anderson was out of the question as well. Point is, of those available, Shogun was the best option and he proved he deserved that shot by giving Machida the toughest fight of his career and winning in the eyes of the vocal majority. 



> Real question is what is going to make DC's posts even more unbearable, the complaining if Shogun wins or the "I told you so" mentality if he loses.
> 
> I hope he wins, i'm not really a fan of Machida.


Can't really complain if Shogun wins by convincingly. Otherwise it will just be pathetic and I think/hope he's better than that.

Your opinion no longer counts for not being a fan of Machida.



MITB said:


> Shogun just needs to do more than one fairly impressive showing in the last 3 years (granted that only covers 4 fights) to win me over. I don't think Shogun sucks, far from it, but the guy is a victim of his own record/past performances. Fact is, Shogun brought big expectations with him and has failed, thus far, to live up to them. I'm not taking away from his career accomplishments but in the words of both Janet Jackson and Eddie Murphy - What have you done for me lately? I love Wand and Cro Cop too but the fact is both have been mediocre at best for the past 4 years - So I ask you, would you expect me to judge their current abilities/competitiveness based on their entire careers or what they've done recently?
> 
> I didn't say he wasn't the right choice for a title match but that doesn't mean he was deserving. Basically, he was a benefactor of fortune.


Just seems like people (mainly DC) are down on Shogun overall. Fair point on judging him on just his recent fights, I do the same thing, but the whole "Shogun hasn't impressed me in the UFC" line everyone keeps saying comes off like, "Shogun hasn't done anything in UFC, so he's no good." Maybe we're both reading the context wrong. I keep thinking we're talking about Shogun overall and how he's faired his career given that he's still young and I fail to see how people aren't impressed. You seem to be trying to look towards the future with Shogun and when looking at the future, obviously it's best just to look at the most recent fight or two. 


Thing is, you're still judging him on the Griffin and Coleman fights like those matter anymore. If you're going to judge Shogun going forward, just look at the Liddell and Machida fights because those happened within the past year and actually have some merit. The Griffin fight was forever ago and he was coming off a Mir Layoff for the Coleman fight, which excuse or not, plays a HUGE factor in someones performance and I think it's wrong to judge how anyone performs when coming off a Mir Layoff. 

Benefactor or not, Shogun still deserved the title shot because UFC actually takes into account more than just the recent performance or two, especially when it comes to guys who have had proven success on a big stage. After the win over Liddell he was 6-1 in his last seven. Seems good enough to me.


----------



## Dark Church

Why not book Forrest Griffin against Machida to get his rematch. Keep in mind the Machida/Shogun fight was booked a few months before Griffin/Silva was. Shogun got the shot on his PRIDE rep and their isn't much of an argument for that. He was great in PRIDE but you can't discount rule changes and a change from ring to cage. He did the best anyone has done against Machida but didn't make any effort to finish Machida. Machida was actually the only guy in that fight who tried to finish it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> Why not book Forrest Griffin against Machida to get his rematch. Keep in mind the Machida/Shogun fight was booked a few months before Griffin/Silva was. Shogun got the shot on his PRIDE rep and their isn't much of an argument for that. He was great in PRIDE but you can't discount rule changes and a change from ring to cage. He did the best anyone has done against Machida but didn't make any effort to finish Machida. Machida was actually the only guy in that fight who tried to finish it.


Probably because Forrest Griffin just lost the title to Rashad Evans? So you want him getting a title shot coming off a convincing loss? That's the worst thing any company can do. 

When did Machida try to finish the fight outside of the flurry in round three when he pressed the action but got caught with a right hook that ended that? Also, he tried to finish the fight in one of five rounds. So he wins that round (and pretty much everyone had him winning that round). He doesn't win the whole fight.

Are you under the belief of, "you have to beat the champion to be the champion"? If you are that's fine but it's not how MMA works with judging, especially in the UFC.


----------



## Dark Church

AMPLine4Life said:


> Probably because Forrest Griffin just lost the title to Rashad Evans? So you want him getting a title shot coming off a convincing loss? That's the worst thing any company can do.
> 
> When did Machida try to finish the fight outside of the flurry in round three when he pressed the action but got caught with a right hook that ended that? Also, he tried to finish the fight in one of five rounds. So he wins that round (and pretty much everyone had him winning that round). He doesn't win the whole fight.
> 
> Are you under the belief of, "you have to beat the champion to be the champion"? If you are that's fine but it's not how MMA works with judging, especially in the UFC.


I wasn't saying Machida won because he went for a finish once. I was just saying he was the only one who did. I also do believe that you have to prove you are champion. I don't mean finish by that either. Randy Couture proved he was champion against Tim Sylvia without finishing him. I just believe in a really close fight where no one had a clear advantage that the champion should win. I actually question Edgar getting the win over Penn and I hate BJ Penn.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

BTW playin the demo for the new game now. Rampage is solid to beat with anyone exept Shogun lol!


----------



## Role Model

I heard the ground game is even worse on this years game, correct?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I can't sub anyone. It's Rolid.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Although I did just KO Rampage with this kick


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> I wasn't saying Machida won because he went for a finish once. I was just saying he was the only one who did. I also do believe that you have to prove you are champion. I don't mean finish by that either. Randy Couture proved he was champion against Tim Sylvia without finishing him. *I just believe in a really close fight where no one had a clear advantage that the champion should win*. I actually question Edgar getting the win over Penn and I hate BJ Penn.


I fail to see what going for the finish once has to do with anything but whatever.

Here the problem with that line of thinking: judging is based on rounds. So if the round is close but the challenger did more damage or landed more strikes or was more in control or whatever but didn't convincingly win the round (like Couture/Sylvia), he should still win the round whether he's the challenger or not. A close round shouldn't go to the champion just because he's the champion. That's bias judging. A close round should go to who you felt won the round the moment it's finished. If you thought it was the champ, fine. But it shouldn't be the champ because he is the champ.


----------



## Role Model

i'm so pleased these days judges don't think like that, at least not in MMA, it's frustrating for everyone involved and doesn't exactly do the sport many favours.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Role Model said:


> I heard the ground game is even worse on this years game, correct?


Nah. Ground game is much better. Feels a lot more realistic. Submissions are still tough but given the guys in the demo, that's expected to be tough. I'm sure once you're able to use Demian Maia against Chris Leben, subs will be easier. 

They also have flash subs, which are sweet. 

Too many one punch KO's though and leg kicks don't seem to mean shit, which is a shame. I can kill someones leg for the entire fight to where it's hurting them even if they're blocking it but he can still KO me with like 10 seconds left.


----------



## Role Model

guess it's going to take awhile for those sorta things to be fixed, but i'm glad they're making progress. i might buy it, but just can't justify the prices of video games these days, too much of a cheap bastard.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> Just seems like people (mainly DC) are down on Shogun overall. Fair point on judging him on just his recent fights, I do the same thing, but the whole "Shogun hasn't impressed me in the UFC" line everyone keeps saying comes off like, "Shogun hasn't done anything in UFC, so he's no good." Maybe we're both reading the context wrong. I keep thinking we're talking about Shogun overall and how he's faired his career given that he's still young and I fail to see how people aren't impressed. You seem to be trying to look towards the future with Shogun and when looking at the future, obviously it's best just to look at the most recent fight or two.
> 
> 
> Thing is, you're still judging him on the Griffin and Coleman fights like those matter anymore. If you're going to judge Shogun going forward, just look at the Liddell and Machida fights because those happened within the past year and actually have some merit. The Griffin fight was forever ago and he was coming off a Mir Layoff for the Coleman fight, which excuse or not, plays a HUGE factor in someones performance and I think it's wrong to judge how anyone performs when coming off a Mir Layoff.
> 
> Benefactor or not, Shogun still deserved the title shot because UFC actually takes into account more than just the recent performance or two, especially when it comes to guys who have had proven success on a big stage. After the win over Liddell he was 6-1 in his last seven. Seems good enough to me.


Shogun not impressing me in the UFC is mainly a time thing (as in all his recent fights have been UFC meaning everything he's done lately is "UFC Shogun") but partly his performances in comparision to PRIDE.

Fair comment about the Griffin and Coleman fights (especially considering the injury layoff) but I always tend to look at any fighters last 5 fights. I know this isn't always the greatest indicator but it's the closest guide to 'form' you can find.

You mean Rua _deserved_ the title shot after Rampage, Anderson and maybe even Rashad - he was undefeated prior so there's an argument that the Machida loss was an aberration (not that I think that but a case could be made). Definitely a benefactor of fortune considering at least two fighters should've had a shot before him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MITB said:


> You mean Rua _deserved_ the title shot after Rampage, Anderson and maybe even Rashad - he was undefeated prior so there's an argument that the Machida loss was an aberration (not that I think that but a case could be made). Definitely a benefactor of fortune considering at least two fighters should've had a shot before him.


We both agree Rampage deserved the shot (although he had the exact same record Rua had in his last 3 fights), Anderson only had two wins at Light Heavyweight (one at the time Machida/Shogun was made) and even given his Middleweight dominance I don't think he should have just been able to jump the pack, and Rashad had just lost to Machida in very convincing fashion so there is no way he deserved a rematch over Shogun getting his first shot.

Furthermore, I contend that how you fare in the title fight should play into whether a fighter deserved a title shot or not, especially when most say you don't. For example, pretty much everyone believed that Dan Hardy didn't deserve a title shot and his performance against GSP proved that. Had Shogun gotten blown out against Machida (we wouldn't even be having this discussion) but it would have been fair to say he didn't deserve it. But the fact that he performed how he did proved that he did deserve it. That's just my thinking though. I like to see how fights play out before saying a guy did or didn't deserve a title shot depending on the situation.

And if you really want to nitpick about a guy "deserving" a title shot or not, 70% of the time the guy that gets a title shot doesn't "deserve" it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

WTF. Where's Brute?

Patrick Cote is due back in 6 days, and he's not even around to pimp his return!?



> Thing is, you're still judging him on the Griffin and Coleman fights like those matter anymore. If you're going to judge Shogun going forward, just look at the Liddell and Machida fights because those happened within the past year and actually have some merit. The Griffin fight was forever ago and he was coming off a Mir Layoff for the Coleman fight, which excuse or not, plays a HUGE factor in someones performance and I think it's wrong to judge how anyone performs when coming off a Mir Layoff.


Dude. One day, we're going to have to research the Mir layoff theory, and see the actual record of fighters coming off substantial injury time.

And then we're going to put it in the Cardio Freak column, and the blog. Because I don't think people understand how devastating a Mir layoff really is.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Cote is coming off a Mir Layoff, gonna lose. 

Off the top of my head just in the past year or so: Stephan Bonnar, Josh Thomson, Tito Ortiz, Ronnys Torres, Joe Lauzon, Dustin Hazelett, Goran Reljic, James Irvin, and Rory Markham. All of those except Bonnar are from the past 6 months. Can't think of anyone who has won except Shogun.


----------



## Mikey Damage

It's a plague. It takes a special fighter (or a great matchup) to win off the Mir layoff.


----------



## Myers

After a week I got bored with the UFC game, and that EA sports MMA game looks like shit.

Alessio Sakara was forced out of his UFC 116 fight with Marquardt due to his father dying.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> It's a plague. It takes a special fighter (or a great matchup) to win off the Mir layoff.


Luckily Lesnar barely misses the cut by like a week. I think the next big example is Thiago Alves coming back against Jon Fitch although I'm not 100% sure he qualifies. Gonna need your help on whether or not it should.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> Shogun not impressing me in the UFC is mainly a time thing (as in all his recent fights have been UFC meaning everything he's done lately is "UFC Shogun") but partly his performances in comparision to PRIDE.
> 
> Fair comment about the Griffin and Coleman fights (especially considering the injury layoff) but I always tend to look at any fighters last 5 fights. I know this isn't always the greatest indicator but it's the closest guide to 'form' you can find.
> 
> You mean Rua _deserved_ the title shot after Rampage, Anderson and maybe even Rashad - he was undefeated prior so there's an argument that the Machida loss was an aberration (not that I think that but a case could be made). Definitely a benefactor of fortune considering at least two fighters should've had a shot before him.



Let's take a second and look beyond meaningless Fight Finder stats: he's only had a whopping four fights in the UFC, two of which weren't far removed from prospectively career ending knee surgeries and a fight many still dispute the outcome over. His last two performances, from economical improvements, beat the fucking shit out of anything he has ever done. He was always a wild balls-to-the-wall Muay Thai berserker that threw crazy hook kicks and battered his opposition by stringing together a wide array of flash that worked more often than not. If you could glean anything more than Fight Finder and actually compare his performances of late with those from his Pride days, times in which he was handily outstruck by Diabate (a great striker FWIW) and Nak to a lesser extent, made white belt mistakes against Coleman, posted his arm on takedowns, gassed against Rogerio, etc., and compare those with Chuck (yes, a shot Chuck) and Machida, he's excelled dramatically defensively and shored up on a lot of the technical gaps in his game.

Now on the inverse he did come in with big expectations that many still feel he has yet to live up to, fine. I'll be the first to say that I wrote him off after Coleman II and thought that Chuck, a stylistic nightmare even in both their primes, would put his dick in the dirt. That didn't happen and it was thanks to Shogun's improvements more so than Chuck's inept punching/chin, which I maintain both have diminished dramatically. Shogun's footwork kept him out of danger whenever Chuck waded forward and his head was never ramrod center to be hit, things we've hardly seen of him in the past. I'll take Shogun's last two performances, even over a shot Chuck (which shouldn't take anything away from just a great performance) over his destruction of an ill-prepped Rampage, Overeem twice, Arona and Randleman, not to mention the countless other inane match-ups DSE and Sasahara put together.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> Luckily Lesnar barely misses the cut by like a week. I think the next big example is Thiago Alves coming back against Jon Fitch although I'm not 100% sure he qualifies. Gonna need your help on whether or not it should.


Mir was about 18.5 months between fights.

Alves will be just about 13 between fights.

I'm thinking that's your range. 13 months between fights, at the least. Then the maximum can go as high as it wants.


----------



## McQueen

AMPLine4Life said:


> Can't really complain if Shogun wins by convincingly. Otherwise it will just be pathetic and I think/hope he's better than that.
> 
> Your opinion no longer counts for not being a fan of Machida.


I will end you son. But sorry the guy doesn't interest me unless he's cutting a promo in broken english or fighting monkeys.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> We both agree Rampage deserved the shot (although he had the exact same record Rua had in his last 3 fights), Anderson only had two wins at Light Heavyweight (one at the time Machida/Shogun was made) and even given his Middleweight dominance I don't think he should have just been able to jump the pack, and Rashad had just lost to Machida in very convincing fashion so there is no way he deserved a rematch over Shogun getting his first shot.
> 
> Furthermore, I contend that how you fare in the title fight should play into whether a fighter deserved a title shot or not, especially when most say you don't. For example, pretty much everyone believed that *Dan Hardy didn't deserve a title shot and his performance against GSP proved that.* Had Shogun gotten blown out against Machida (we wouldn't even be having this discussion) but it would have been fair to say he didn't deserve it. But the fact that he performed how he did proved that he did deserve it. That's just my thinking though. I like to see how fights play out before saying a guy did or didn't deserve a title shot depending on the situation.
> 
> And if you really want to nitpick about a guy "deserving" a title shot or not, 70% of the time the guy that gets a title shot doesn't "deserve" it.


I know it's your opinion, but I believe he showed tremendous heart and did indeed deserve his title shot.



Mikey Damage said:


> It's a plague. It takes a special fighter (or a great matchup) to win off the Mir layoff.



So Stephan Bonnar is a special fighter?? 

Oh and rumor has it that Vitor Belfort will be returning to the octagon against Nate Marquardt at UFC 116











SCUCCESS!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Mir was about 18.5 months between fights.
> 
> Alves will be just about 13 between fights.
> 
> I'm thinking that's your range. 13 months between fights, at the least. Then the maximum can go as high as it wants.


It's a year between fights, it's always been that way. I question Alves because he's coming back from a minor brain surgery when so far we've only established a Mir Layoff to involve a major surgery, usually to the back, shoulders, or knees because that stuff hurts your training and everything. Alves trained for the UFC 111, likely with the same irregular brain activity, and did so fine. That's another issue. Alves had a full training camp for UFC 111 so he did everything but fight. Most Mir Layoff fighters have the process of fight, long layoff (usually have a fight scheduled but are forced to pull out), big surgery, new fight, have a full training camp, fight, and suck. Alves is going fight, regular layoff (he did have a knee injury prior to 107 but it wasn't a major surgery), turning into a longer than usual layoff, full training camp, no fight, minor brain surgery, went into a one year layoff, full training camp, fight. So I'm not positive Alves fits into the Mir Layoff category. 

If you feel otherwise let me know but right now I don't think I'm counting Alves for a Mir Layoff.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I know it's your opinion, but I believe he showed tremendous heart and did indeed deserve his title shot.
> 
> So Stephan Bonnar is a special fighter??


Not doubting he showed heart but be real, he didn't do shit in that fight except not tap out to some deep submissions. It was a complete route. I was sort of unfair to Hardy because GSP has routed everyone he's faced for years now but in the context of the argument, Shogun proved he deserved a title shot against Machida way more than Hardy did against GSP.

Bonnar lost to Jon Jones when he was coming off a Mir Layoff. So no. He's not a special fighter.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> Let's take a second and look beyond meaningless Fight Finder stats: he's only had a whopping four fights in the UFC, two of which weren't far removed from prospectively career ending knee surgeries and a fight many still dispute the outcome over. His last two performances, from economical improvements, beat the fucking shit out of anything he has ever done. He was always a wild balls-to-the-wall Muay Thai berserker that threw crazy hook kicks and battered his opposition by stringing together a wide array of flash that worked more often than not. If you could glean anything more than Fight Finder and actually compare his performances of late with those from his Pride days, times in which he was handily outstruck by Diabate (a great striker FWIW) and Nak to a lesser extent, made white belt mistakes against Coleman, posted his arm on takedowns, gassed against Rogerio, etc., and compare those with Chuck (yes, a shot Chuck) and Machida, he's excelled dramatically defensively and shored up on a lot of the technical gaps in his game.
> 
> Now on the inverse he did come in with big expectations that many still feel he has yet to live up to, fine. I'll be the first to say that I wrote him off after Coleman II and thought that Chuck, a stylistic nightmare even in both their primes, would put his dick in the dirt. That didn't happen and it was thanks to Shogun's improvements more so than Chuck's inept punching/chin, which I maintain both have diminished dramatically. Shogun's footwork kept him out of danger whenever Chuck waded forward and his head was never ramrod center to be hit, things we've hardly seen of him in the past. I'll take Shogun's last two performances, even over a shot Chuck (which shouldn't take anything away from just a great performance) over his destruction of an ill-prepped Rampage, Overeem twice, Arona and Randleman, not to mention the countless other inane match-ups DSE and Sasahara put together.


I don't know what Fight Finder stats you are referring to, so I'm gonna ignore that part. I fully acknowledged the fact he's only fought 4 times in the UFC and I readily accept his injury layoff. I do, however, feel that his style has changed due to injury and it has forced his hand with regards to fighting style. I'm not knocking that quality (it's actually pretty admirable to recognise he can't fight the same way nowadays) but it has made him a less impressive fighter. For me, he's simply not as decisive, not as devastating and not as entertaining - all qualities I look for in a fighter if I'm to get behind them in any significant manner. He may have technically improved but I maintain he would have beaten Chuck under his old PRIDE guise. Fair enough, his slowed, more cerebral approach worked against Machida, and Rua was fairly impressive, but I still gave the fight to The Dragon.

I've never claimed Shogun was perfect in PRIDE but he was a darn sight more interesting/entertaining and, considering MMA as a spectator sport, that's the most important thing to me. It doesn't mean I don't rate him, or that I don't appreciate what he brings, it just means he hasn't fully convinced me.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> I don't know what Fight Finder stats you are referring to, so I'm gonna ignore that part. I fully acknowledged the fact he's only fought 4 times in the UFC and I readily accept his injury layoff. I do, however, feel that his style has changed due to injury and it has forced his hand with regards to fighting style. I'm not knocking that quality (it's actually pretty admirable to recognise he can't fight the same way nowadays) but it has made him a less impressive fighter. For me, he's simply not as decisive, not as devastating and not as entertaining - all qualities I look for in a fighter if I'm to get behind them in any significant manner. He may have technically improved but I maintain he would have beaten Chuck under his old PRIDE guise. Fair enough, his slowed, more cerebral approach worked against Machida, and Rua was fairly impressive, but I still gave the fight to The Dragon.
> 
> I've never claimed Shogun was perfect in PRIDE but he was a darn sight more interesting/entertaining and, considering MMA as a spectator sport, that's the most important thing to me. It doesn't mean I don't rate him, or that I don't appreciate what he brings, it just means he hasn't fully convinced me.



The Fight Finder comment was an indirect one to those that can only glean a fighter's worth through actual results and records, instead of watching the fights in question - not directed toward you, but for people that discredit Shogun because his UFC run on paper doesn't look anywhere near as good as his Pride campaign where he went 12-1 over four years. I post on Sherdog where the vast majority of the posters there seem to be ADHD peons and most of them harp on Fight Finder rather than watching the fights discussed.

I also thought Shogun was more exciting when he was blasting dudes senseless right off jump street, but at the same time he's become a better fighter, despite what may appear on paper and I loved the Machida fight, one of my favorites of last year that rivaled some of my all-time favorite boxing contemporaries. Bit of a misunderstanding with your post on my part, but I agree that he still has some to prove in his next couple of outings to remove all doubt.


----------



## SteveMania

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Oh and rumor has it that Vitor Belfort will be returning to the octagon against Nate Marquardt at UFC 116



In theory, it makes sense. In reality I doubt Zuffa runs with that idea because Vitor would get worked and I'm pretty sure there's more appeal in the Zuffa threshold to put on Anderson/Belfort than Anderson/Marquardt II, if that becomes talked about again.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp, where did you read/hear the Belfort/Marquardt rumor? I've checked around and even asked some people but got nothing.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Rumor being banded about linker, probably not true.

Just checked his twiter.

Responding to the rumor: "that'd be cool. No word yet tho"

http://twitter.com/nathanmarquardt

I think I jumped the gun, lol sorry guys.


----------



## Blasko

UFC 10 is badass, swaying is tons of fun and everything is improved. 

@AMP- leg kicks prevent take downs from happening and makes the victim much slow.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

How do you sway? I still haven't quite worked it out?


----------



## Blasko

Hold RB and flicker the left nipple stick.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

TY, I was just using it to block head kicks/punches.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Hajime No Blasko said:


> UFC 10 is badass, swaying is tons of fun and everything is improved.
> 
> @AMP- leg kicks prevent take downs from happening and makes the victim much slow.


I've noticed that it makes the opponent slower but it should have some type of effect on their power as well. I just hate leg kicking a guy to death only to be KO'd in the last round. One shot KO's just seem a little too frequent to me. 

Decisions are pretty questionable as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Oh, so you can finally go to decisions?

Out all of the fights I played in 2009, probably about a hundred, never went to decision.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> I dunno if I'm willing to risk an ugly tattooed chick in my sig in place of the lovely Victoria Justice. Then again I'll just adblock my own sig if that's the case.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> "THE ICEMAN" CHUCK LIDDELL isn't losing to Rich Franklin. You're not only betting against me and my hero but you're also going against God. Clearly you're an atheist. YOU'RE ON! Bitch.


Haha, well could just do text. I am pretty content with my current sig at the moment.



Mikey Damage said:


> WTF. Where's Brute?
> 
> Patrick Cote is due back in 6 days, and he's not even around to pimp his return!?


Some of us have to work Mike...

PATRICK COTE, I am hyped. Need to dig through some folders and see if I can find some gifs for my sig 



Mikey Damage said:


> It's a plague. It takes a special fighter (or a great matchup) to win off the Mir layoff.


PATRICK "THE PREDATOR" COTE is a special fighter.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Griffin out against Lil Nog at 114 with a bum shoulder. Dunno if they can find a replacement on short notice or if they're just going to reschedule the fight. Guess part of that depends on how bad Griffin's shoulder injury is. 

Sucks. I was looking forward to that fight.


----------



## Myers

That blows, I was looking forward to griffin losing. I say give Lil Nog Jon Jones, but that probably won't happen.


----------



## bruteshot74

^^Jones is suppose to be fighting Vladimir Matyushenko at UFC Live on Versus 2.

Thiago Silva should jump in. Probably to early for him to fight since he is rumored to be fighting at UFC 117 against Tim Boetsch and probably is not in fighting shape at all at the moment. Silva & Griffin are in similar places on the ladder though and would be a good replacement imo.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bummer. Really looking forward to that fight. 

Ryan Bader is available, I think. That's the first name to came to mind.


----------



## bruteshot74

Ryan Bader *yawn*


----------



## Myers

As long as Cote doesn't show to much ring rust this weekend, I expect him and Belcher to have an amazing fight. 

Bader,Jones, or Thiago Silva are all good replacements IMO.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Whatever happened to that UFC prediction thread? I swear there was one. I wanted to do mine for this Saturday. 

I will go with Shogun on Saturday as well, but I am pulling for Machida. Also pretty excited about Kimbo vs Bitch Mitrione.


----------



## Myers

Rockhead said:


> Whatever happened to that UFC prediction thread? I swear there was one. I wanted to do mine for this Saturday.
> 
> I will go with Shogun on Saturday as well, but I am pulling for Machida. Also pretty excited about Kimbo vs Bitch Mitrione.


Stevemania used to do them but I think he stopped when only 4-5 people were doing them. Not to mention all the work involved keeping track with points and all the other BS.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Seriously. Fuck Ryan Bader.

I like the Thiago Silva idea but not sure he'll be ready. They won't give Jones the chance since they're building him up slowly. Too bad Rich Franklin is scheduled to lose to Chuck Liddell. He's always the go to guy in this situation.

I think we had a WF Team on UFC Fantasy as well but most people stopped doing it.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> Stevemania used to do them but I think he stopped when only 4-5 people were doing them. Not to mention all the work involved keeping track with points and all the other BS.



This pretty much sums it up.

If more people were committed to posting their predictions it would have continued. The fantasy league I set up also fell apart quickly, just time consuming more than anything.

As for Ryan Bader, I think he's still a quality prospect but when you're dropping rounds to Red Schafer and Jardine, a step up in competition might be a bit soon. It's par for the course that he'll meet someone Top 10ish in his next fight, even though I think Brilz and Stann are more appropriate match-ups for him right now.


----------



## Leonard Cohen

Can't wait to see Cote get beat this weekend.


----------



## Blasko

I was really looking for Lil Nog to make Griffin and his legion of nut huggers cry.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I was really looking for Lil Nog to make Griffin and his legion of nut huggers cry.


As the resident of a small town just south of Atlanta (they fucking film _Vampire Diaries_ here ALL THE TIME...), I can tell you this: every time Forrest Griffin loses, it's as if The North beat The South all over again.

It's as if Jesus showed up to The Second Coming in a Prius with a "male friend" and a PETA tank top.

I like Forrest a lot, but I get perverse amusement watching twenty inebriated ******** all simultaneous miss the TV with their empties and shit their Wrangers. And it was ten times worse when it was Anderson Silva. Because...you know...******** aren't big fans of his kind.






























.....



Spiders.


----------



## RKing85

picks for this weekend on the main card: Stout, Cote, Kimbo Slice, Koscheck (although I want Daley to win) and Machida.


----------



## Obese Turtle

WillTheBloody said:


> As the resident of a small town just south of Atlanta (they fucking film _Vampire Diaries_ here ALL THE TIME...), I can tell you this: every time Forrest Griffin loses, it's as if The North beat The South all over again.
> 
> It's as if Jesus showed up to The Second Coming in a Prius with a "male friend" and a PETA tank top.
> 
> I like Forrest a lot, but I get perverse amusement watching twenty inebriated ******** all simultaneous miss the TV with their empties and shit their Wrangers. *And it was ten times worse when it was Anderson Silva. Because...you know...******** aren't big fans of his kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> 
> Spiders.*





Could've swore you was talking about Brazilians. We don't really like them kind down here, with their fancy waxes and whatnot.


----------



## T-C

Meathead will ko kimbo on Saturday surely, guy hits hard. 

Koscheck will more than likely grind out Daley on the ground. 

In the main event I don't know who I'm picking. Edging towards Machida, but firmly routing for Shogun.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> Seriously. Fuck Ryan Bader.
> 
> I like the Thiago Silva idea but not sure he'll be ready. They won't give Jones the chance since they're building him up slowly. Too bad Rich Franklin is scheduled to lose to Chuck Liddell. He's always the go to guy in this situation.
> 
> *I think we had a WF Team on UFC Fantasy as well but most people stopped doing it.*


I still do the fantasy picks for every show, the league got disbanded for some reason. If someone wants to re create the league I'm all for it. 


Anywhooo...

My picks for Sat: Machida, Kos, Stout, Meathead, Belcher to loose a contriversial decision 

And WAR MEATHEAD!!! WAR DALEY!!!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> Not doubting he showed heart but be real, he didn't do shit in that fight except not tap out to some deep submissions. It was a complete route. I was sort of unfair to Hardy because GSP has routed everyone he's faced for years now but in the context of the argument, Shogun proved he deserved a title shot against Machida way more than Hardy did against GSP.
> 
> Bonnar lost to Jon Jones when he was coming off a Mir Layoff. So no. He's not a special fighter.


Sorry I must have missed this post before.

I think on paper he definately deserved the shot, before the GSP fight Hardy was 12-1 with the Yoshida loss being a DQ for an accidental groin strike. If you mean the fight proved that Hardy wasn't in GSP's league, then I agree with you. But then who in the WW division is atm?


----------



## Liam Miller

Looking forward to this show even though the 5 fighters i want to win most likely won't, them been Shogun, Daley, Kimbo, Cote and Stout.

I think it will be Machida decision, Meathead TKO, Kos via Sub, Stephens by decision and Belcher by decision.

Stout/Stephens could easily go either way and could very well be fight of the night.


----------



## Rush

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Sorry I must have missed this post before.
> 
> *I think on paper he definately deserved the shot, before the GSP fight Hardy was 12-1 with the Yoshida loss being a DQ for an accidental groin strike.* If you mean the fight proved that Hardy wasn't in GSP's league, then I agree with you. But then who in the WW division is atm?


Yeah but he wasn't exactly fighting elite fighters. When the biggest name on your resume is a choice between Mike Swick, Marcus Davis and Akihiro Gono then you know you need a bit of a step up in competition before you get a title shot.

as for my predictions - 

Machida via decision
Koscheck via submission, rd 3
Stout via KO, rd 2
Mitrione via decision
Belcher via decision


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Sorry I must have missed this post before.
> 
> I think on paper he definately deserved the shot, before the GSP fight Hardy was 12-1 with the Yoshida loss being a DQ for an accidental groin strike. If you mean the fight proved that Hardy wasn't in GSP's league, then I agree with you. But then who in the WW division is atm?


In the context of the argument about "deserving" the title shot, I don't see how Hardy deserved his shot against GSP anymore than Shogun deserved his shot against Machida. Was Hardy the right choice? I guess. There was really no one else in the division at the who was on a roll expect Jon Fitch but GSP had already destroyed him and it's not like his wins were impressive. But really Hardy was just someone who was on a nice roll against mediocre competition (and he was barely winning those fights), GSP had cleaned out the division, and Hardy was the only guy left. 

That's why I made the comment 70% of the time the person who gets the title shot doesn't really "deserve" it. They just happen to be the only option at the time for whatever reason and how they perform in the title fight proves whether or not that truly deserved to have it in the first place.


----------



## Overrated

ive got Shogun, Semtex, Kimbo, Stout, Cote. I hope Marcus davis gets ktfo again as well. 

Anyone watching Bellator on thursday? Its got alvarez and Huerta on the card.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Davis is getting a gift fight against weak chin Goulet. I hope he loses but not expecting it at all.

I'm pretty excited for Bellator on Thursday. Alvarez/Neer, Lightweight Semis, Cole Konrad. But yeah, I watch Bellator every week. Hell, I'm gonna watch MFC on HDNet this Friday. Something is wrong with me.

News:

*Fedor/Werdum official for June 26. Who cares.
*Jason Brilz steps up to face Lil Nog in place of Griffin. Who cares.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fedor wins via whatever he wants

Shady replacement to fight Lil Nog, Come on Dana.


----------



## Overrated

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm pretty excited for Bellator on Thursday. Alvarez/Neer, Lightweight Semis, Cole Konrad. But yeah, I watch Bellator every week. Hell, I'm gonna watch MFC on HDNet this Friday. Something is wrong with me.


Im like that, ill watch any mma event if i can find a place to watch it. 

glad lil nog got a fight but its not going to advance him far up the ladder like a win over forrest would have.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Hell, I'm gonna watch MFC on HDNet this Friday. Something is wrong with me.


I could attend every MFC event if I wanted to, they hold the events 15 minutes down the road from me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Go and hand out some business cards you lazy prick.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Fair comments lads. 

Jason Brilz - easy money for Nog.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Who the fuck is Jason Brilz and why is he getting a fight vs Lil Nog?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

He's a good wrestler. Lost a split decision to Eliot Marshall though. He's getting the fight because UFC had either had no one to put in Griffin's place or wasn't willing to put someone of a name/high level in his place. Jon Jones would have been the obvious choice but they want to bring him up slowly (he should have gotten the fight though). Most of the top Light Heavyweights are booked in fights that they've already announced so they can't back out of them. I think they should have gone with Matt Hamill. At least he's somewhat of a name. Jardine could have worked as well but a win over him doesn't mean much anymore. Would have been a guaranteed KO at least. Honestly they should have just re-signed Sokoudjou just so Lil Nog could get his win back.

There's only like a 2% chance of this happening but if Shogun loses on Saturday by decision and takes minimal damage, I'm hoping he just takes the fight against Lil Nog. Same for Machida but not sure if he's willing to fight another member of Team Black House.


----------



## Overrated

Machida said in a recent interview that he would fight lil nog. So that could work.


----------



## T3H~L3X

So he'll fight Lil Nog but won't fight Silva? He says he wont fight Silva because they are training partner but is Nog not part of that same camp? hum... Scurrred


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Probably has more to do with friendship than anything. Machida/Silva are probably just better friends than Machida/Nog, which seems to be the case based on everything I've heard/read.

Palhares vs. Marquardt at UFC 117 (maybe 118). Called that one.


----------



## Stormbringer

I tell ya, Machida and Silva want to protect their reps. That's all this is, and I'm glad Dana is gonna crack down on this shit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

How will either of their reps be hurt from fighting each other and one of them losing? If they wanted to protect their reps, they would have signed with Strikeforce.


----------



## Stormbringer

AMPLine4Life said:


> How will either of their reps be hurt from fighting each other and one of them losing? If they wanted to protect their reps, they would have signed with Strikeforce.


Ya have to see it from a casual side, not a wannabe MMA analyst. The loser is the loser and is therefore unworthy of praise. Look at it as if you weren't you but some drunk guy in the stands, if you lose you're not shit. Especially if ya get K-f'n-O'ed!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

DX-Superkick said:


> Ya have to see it from a casual side, not a wannabe MMA analyst. The loser is the loser and is therefore unworthy of praise. Look at it as if you weren't you but some drunk guy in the stands, if you lose you're not shit. Especially if ya get K-f'n-O'ed!!!


If I'm looking at it from the perspective of some drunk guy in the stands, I probably don't give a fuck about their reps in the first place. I just want to see two guys beat each other up regardless of what they've done in the past. 

Plus you really overestimate just how stupid the most casual of the casuals are. The casual fan doesn't know who the fuck someone like Rafael dos Anjos is and what he's done. The casual fan has heard of both Lyoto Machida and Anderson Silva and they know what they've done because they've headlined PPVs and they're both currently champions.

The casual fan really turned on BJ Penn after he got destroyed by Georges St. Pierre didn't they? Oh wait. BJ Penn headlined a PPV that did 1 million buys in his next fight. 

Congrats on making possibly the dumbest post I've ever read in this thread though. At least I got a chuckle out of the "wannabe MMA analyst" line.


----------



## Stormbringer

AMPLine4Life said:


> Congrats on making possibly the dumbest post I've ever read in this thread though. At least I got a chuckle out of the "wannabe MMA analyst" line.


What I'm saying is that win loss is all people care about. If a man is the greatest fighter out there but has a glass chin, and loses all his fights after a great battle, no one would like or respect him cause of the losses. Win loss is what matters.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Not buying that either. Losses don't mean as much as you think. ESPECIALLY WHEN THEY'RE FIGHTING ANOTHER TOP FIGHTER! That appears to be the point you're completely missing. No one is going to give a fuck if Silva loses to Machida or if Machida loses to Silva because they would be losing to a guy who is one of the 5-10 best fighters in the world right now. I again use BJ Penn as the example. He got smoked by GSP. His next fight did the most PPV buys he's ever done. Because he was still a great fighter who just got beat by another great fighter.

Win/Loss only matters to morons. It's more about performance. No one gave a fuck that THE KOREAN ZOMBIE lost to Leonard Garcia because it was a great fight. No one gave a fuck that Stephan Bonnar lost to Forrest Griffin because it was a great fight. One loss doesn't kill a fighter, especially if it's a great performance. Fuckin Chuck Liddell is 1-4 in his last 5 and he's still one of the most popular fighters in the sport. 

If anyone doesn't like a fighter who they previously liked because they lost a few fights, then they're just bandwagon fans and they'll always find a new fighter to get attached to anyway.

And if a man is the greatest fighter out there but continues to lose because of his glass chin, then obviously he's not the greatest fighter out there. He's Andrei Arlovski or some shit. 

I like how I got all that out of three sentences. But fuck. Keep going.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Didn't we just go over the topic of wins/losses and how they don't mean everything to a fighter?

BJ Penn is a great example. No one is slamming on Penn because he lost to GSP. Or Edgar for that matter. Fighters who lose to other fighters aren't really punished.


----------



## Myers

Yeah it seems we are talking in one big circle.

Funny story, a guy from my work asked me who I though was going to win the Reshard Lewis/Rampage fight. I knew what he meant but I just got a mental image of Reshard Lewis from the Orlando Magic fighting Rampage. He only asked because he heard that the guy playing B.A. Baracas was fighting on PPV.

113 Predictions 

Machida by TKO round 2
Kos by Decision
Slice by TKO round 1
Stout by Decision
Belcher by Decision


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Roger Gracie vs. Kevin Randleman might be off.

Probably doesn't matter to most but I was looking forward to Gracie finally fighting again and Randleman, even though it's too little too late, is taking his training serious and shit.


----------



## SteveMania

Kevin Randleman is MMA's Alexander Daigle, had incredible promise early in his career but was never able to find his part. Chalk it up to poor training and the wrong people taking him under their wing, it has a lot to do with both. Even against Roger, the temptation for that patented double always exists and it'll be his downfall once again if he still takes the fight.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Roger Gracie vs. Kevin Randleman might be off.
> 
> Probably doesn't matter to most but I was looking forward to Gracie finally fighting again and Randleman, even though it's too little too late, is taking his training serious and shit.


You told me Coleman was taking his training seriously to and looked how that worked out...


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> You told me Coleman was taking his training seriously to and looked how that worked out...


Same with Randleman. Too little too late. Never said Coleman was going to win against Couture, just said he was finally taking things serious. 

And in my defense, I was arguing with Mikey that day just to argue with him about UFC 109 and the lack of interest. He'll back me on that.


----------



## Dark Church

Marquardt/Palhares is in the works and that could be a great fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> And in my defense, I was arguing with Mikey that day just to argue with him about UFC 109 and the lack of interest. He'll back me on that.


Dude, I'm not even allowed in Mexico.

(this really doesn't make sense, but I just wanted to quote a great commercial) 

Yeah. I back up what Amp is saying. That show was a dud, and we needed to discuss something.


----------



## Blasko

Out of all the UFC hype I've seen, there's only about 4 minutes of Mitrione talking, compared to the near 15-20 minutes of Kimbo saying for the thousandth time that he's more prepared then ever.

Shit, I really hope Kimbo gets put to sleep in the first round.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Out of all the UFC hype I've seen, there's only about 4 minutes of Mitrione talking, compared to the near 15-20 minutes of Kimbo saying for the thousandth time that he's more prepared then ever.
> 
> Shit, I really hope Kimbo gets put to sleep in the first round.


Nobody gives a fuck about Mitrione though. Why let someone who nobody pays to see talk for 15 mins? This isn't TNA, brah.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> Nobody gives a fuck about Mitrione though. Why let someone who nobody pays to see talk for 15 mins? This isn't TNA, brah.


This would be a fair point if Mitrione was dull but the guy is a great shit talker and comes across like such a douchebag that people would probably pay to see him get KO'd, especially if it's by someone they like (Kimbo). Mitrione really reminds me Frank Mir in his promos with what he says because you know some of it is bullshit but he comes across so snarky and he believes everything he says that it makes him so hateable (or lovable if you like those types) that you want to see him get punched. 

I'm with Blasko. UFC dropped the ball with Mitrione in this build up.


----------



## Dark Church

I also hope Meathead knocks Kimbo out and quick. Kimbo has yet to do anything impressive yet he gets more hype then guys who have had titles fights. I am just sick of seeing such a talentless guy get so much attention. I thought we were done with the hype after Elite XC closed and he got dominated by Nelson on TUF.


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> This would be a fair point if Mitrione was dull but the guy is a great shit talker and comes across like such a douchebag that people would probably pay to see him get KO'd, especially if it's by someone they like (Kimbo). Mitrione really reminds me Frank Mir in his promos with what he says because you know some of it is bullshit but he comes across so snarky and he believes everything he says that it makes him so hateable (or lovable if you like those types) that you want to see him get punched.
> 
> I'm with Blasko. UFC dropped the ball with Mitrione in this build up.


They didn't really need to make Mitrione look like a douchebag to build the fight and make it appealing though. People wanna see this guy get knocked out regardless because he's fighting Kimbo. It's not like you're gonna turn people away from the fight because Kimbo's fight a 'dull guy'. The real ticket is if he beats Kimbo because people will already hate him for beating Kimbo and will despise him even more if he runs his mouth bragging about beating Kimbo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> They didn't really need to make Mitrione look like a douchebag to build the fight and make it appealing though. People wanna see this guy get knocked out regardless because he's fighting Kimbo. It's not like you're gonna turn people away from the fight because Kimbo's fight a 'dull guy'. The real ticket is if he beats Kimbo because people will already hate him for beating Kimbo and will despise him even more if he runs his mouth bragging about beating Kimbo.


Basically all you're saying is, "they didn't hurt the fight by not giving Mitrione promo time," which is fair. But they also didn't help the fight by not giving Mitrione promo time. At the very least people would have been more excited to see Mitrione get KO'd or more pissed off if Mitrione KO's Kimbo. Given the lack of promo time, fans could be indifferent towards Mitrione right now and that's not a good thing. Sure Kimbo is the draw by himself. But it never hurts to have another draw in the fight.


----------



## Myers

UFC 116 is shaping up to be an amazing night of fights. Even the prelims look like they could be a fight night card.

MAIN CARD

* Champ Brock Lesnar vs. interim champ Shane Carwin (heavyweight title-unification bout)
* Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Wanderlei Silva
* Stephan Bonnar vs. Krzysztof Soszynski
* Kurt Pellegrino vs. George Sotiropoulos
* Cheick Kongo vs. Roy Nelson

PRELIMINARY CARD

* Brendan Schaub vs. Chris Tuchscherer
* Matt Brown vs. Chris Lytle
* Kendall Grove vs. Goran Reljic
* Jon Madsen vs. Karlos Vemola
* Julio Paulino vs. Daniel Roberts


----------



## Overrated

i heard kongo injured his back and is doubtful now, someone said mir could step in. but other than that it looks like a great card.


----------



## bruteshot74

"THE CHAMP" FRANK MIR

I would mark, as long as he beats that fat fuck :side:


----------



## Overrated

i would probably want mir to beat the fat fuck as well.


----------



## SteveMania

Bad match-up for Mir if it happens.

He doesn't have any substantial advantage on the floor and standing he's too much of a liability to fold. Big Country can take a good shot and continue to throw down, Mir not so much. Not to mention Mir has long had some of the worst cardio at HW, which means he'll need to bank on a one-hitter quitter early if he has any hope. I'd much rather see Mir/Nog II because that's Mir's best shot of beating a high profile opponent impressively (even though Nog is far removed from his prime). Mir's ability to sell fights makes him a tricky asset for intelligent match-making, and the Nog rematch could co-head any upcoming card.


----------



## Blasko

Woah, what's with the Big Country hate? The guy is great to watch.


----------



## Myers

I like fat country, I will be glad to see him make that upper echelon of fighters if he gets past Frank Mir. If not Mir, I would like to see him fight Cigano.


----------



## RKing85

Mir doesn't have a substantial advantage over Nelson on the floor?!?!?! hahahaha. Mir is worlds better than Nelson on the ground. The problem is Mir for some reason thinks he has to be a striker to be marketable and so he stays on his feet in fights where he should take it to the ground. And if he stands with Nelson on the feet, it could end very badly for Mir.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

RKing85 said:


> Mir doesn't have a substantial advantage over Nelson on the floor?!?!?! hahahaha. Mir is worlds better than Nelson on the ground. The problem is Mir for some reason thinks he has to be a striker to be marketable and so he stays on his feet in fights where he should take it to the ground. And if he stands with Nelson on the feet, it could end very badly for Mir.


Except that Nelson beat Mir in a 2003 grappling tournament. Granted that was 2003 but "worlds better" is quite the statement.


----------



## bruteshot74

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Woah, what's with the Big Country hate? The guy is great to watch.


Never said I hated him, just called him a fat fuck


----------



## Lm2

random i know but does anyone agree with me that fedor should actually fight top competition to become the best fighter and the world he has fought alot of no namer has beens and now hes the best fighting in strikeforce who is ducking oveereem


----------



## Blasko

With /talent/.


----------



## SteveMania

RKing85 said:


> Mir doesn't have a substantial advantage over Nelson on the floor?!?!?! hahahaha. Mir is worlds better than Nelson on the ground. The problem is Mir for some reason thinks he has to be a striker to be marketable and so he stays on his feet in fights where he should take it to the ground. And if he stands with Nelson on the feet, it could end very badly for Mir.



LOL.

Mir's grappling has been largely inflated by most of his fanboys and is only really effective when he's on top. He's never employed a great guard and defensively he looks like a poached salmon when his opponent is reigning down a barrage. If he has any advantage over Big Country on the mat, it's a small one at that.

And no, he doesn't strike because it makes him more marketable, that's ridiculous. His hands have improved and his striking on the whole is a lot better (even if he unloads with the same left-right-uppercut like he did against Nog, who moved straight backwards every time). The problem with Mir is that he has no semblance of reaction when he gets hit with a good shot, I don't think it's a chin issue more than it is an unwillingness to take damage.


----------



## WillTheBloody

legendmaker2 said:


> random i know but does anyone agree with me that fedor should actually fight top competition to become the best fighter and the world he has fought alot of no namer has beens and now hes the best fighting in strikeforce who is ducking oveereem


This has never been discussed to death. TO DEATH.

Yes, he should be fighting...someone. Anyone. No, he won't find a lot of top competition in Strikeforce. No, he doesn't care.


----------



## Myers

That is one bad-ass dodgeball player


----------



## Liam Miller

Chuck is the coolest motherfucker, why can't we see him smash tito's mellon again.

And on the Nelson/Mir thing didn't Nelson dominate him in a grappling contest.

After the fight on TUF dana looked scared shitless of chuck lol


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Marked for Liddell owning Tito in dodgeball. 

"He wasn't moving his feet. Same problem he has in the cage."


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> Marked for Liddell owning Tito in dodgeball.
> 
> "He wasn't moving his feet. Same problem he has in the cage."


:lmao

Bellator tonight, should be good. Alvarez vs. Neer, Huerta is fighting and Cole Konrad is debuting for Bellator, trains with Brock Lesnar for those that don't know.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Hope Neer wins and Huerta loses.


----------



## T3H~L3X

> [email protected]: This KO is gonna be for my fans! You can't take me down, your cardio is crap, you hit like a kid, and you got a glass jaw.


LMAO...


----------



## Liam Miller

I really hope Rampage comes in shape and destroys evans.


----------



## seancarleton77

I will be ordering 113 with a few friends so I can afford it, looks to be a great card!

I got Kos & Slice, and I'm rooting for Shogun, Stout, Côté, Goulet, Lawlor and MacDonald but those fights are more up in the air.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

AHAHAHA ROGER HUERTA.

Bellator put so much stock in the guy and he lost in the 2nd round of the tournament that they set up for him to win. Huerta is shit. lol at the announcer saying, "a top 5 upset and possibly the biggest MMA upset in history." Fuck off with that.


----------



## bruteshot74

I read that he lost by decision to Curran. Still lol moment. They made it out to be such a big signing and he goes and loses in Bellator, were he was pretty much expected to clean house and go on to fight Alvarez.

Biggest upset in MMA history :lmao


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> AHAHAHA ROGER HUERTA.
> 
> Bellator put so much stock in the guy and he lost in the 2nd round of the tournament that they set up for him to win. Huerta is shit. lol at the announcer saying, "a top 5 upset and possibly the biggest MMA upset in history." Fuck off with that.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing, almost as bad as when Mauro Ranallo said Nick Diaz is one of the top 5 fighters in the world after he beat zaromski.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Alvarez looked pretty good against Neer. Thought Neer was winning on the feet but Alvarez was smart enough to take him down since Neer has shitty wrestling. Don't have anything against Alvarez, just wanted Neer to win because I hate champions fighting in non-title fights (not his fault). 

Alvarez needs to join UFC or Strikeforce though before we know just how good he really is. Beating a guy who was a middle of the UFC pack and possibly even lower doesn't mean much.


----------



## Stormbringer

What event is going on now?


----------



## bruteshot74

Bellator 17

UFC 113 this Saturday.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm thinking that commentator bought a little too much of the Huerta hype. That fight won't even be upset of the year, let alone measure up as a leading candidate. Huerta had a lot of good fortune early with some of the match-ups the UFC gave him, the SI cover and his movie aspirations. And with that Bellator ponied up more than they should have for a routinely B level fighter that has never showed flashes of brilliance outside of his heart.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey. Make a bet with me. Belcher wins on Saturday, help me research the Mir Layoff theory. We'll have plenty of time considering the 500 million shows to preview/review. Cote wins, fuck it and fuck Cote.


----------



## bruteshot74

Don't do it Mike, believe in THE PREDATOR.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mikey. Make a bet with me. Belcher wins on Saturday, help me research the Mir Layoff theory. We'll have plenty of time considering the 500 million shows to preview/review. Cote wins, fuck it and fuck Cote.


Deal.

How will 500 million shows to review give us plenty of time? Sounds like a bitch, imo.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Deal.
> 
> How will 500 million shows to review give us plenty of time? Sounds like a bitch, imo.


Because I'm gonna do a column on the Mir Layoff (after the research) and it's gonna be the main portion of the column. But show previews/reviews take priority over original idea columns so until there is no show to review/preview, I can't write the Mir Layoff Theory column. And considering there are 500 million shows coming up, I dunno when the next original idea column will be, thus giving us plenty of time to research. 

In fact, looking at my calendar. The next time I get to write a column that isn't an event preview/review will be July 12th. So yeah. Pretty much two months to make sure the research is good.


----------



## RKing85

well there goes Bellator's plans for a 'mega-fight' in season 3, Alvarez/Huerta.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> Because I'm gonna do a column on the Mir Layoff (after the research) and it's gonna be the main portion of the column. But show previews/reviews take priority over original idea columns so until there is no show to review/preview, I can't write the Mir Layoff Theory column. And considering there are 500 million shows coming up, I dunno when the next original idea column will be, thus giving us plenty of time to research.
> 
> In fact, looking at my calendar. The next time I get to write a column that isn't an event preview/review will be July 12th. So yeah. Pretty much two months to make sure the research is good.


Ah, ok. I misunderstood your earlier post. July 12th, sounds good. So...we'll start on July 11th, right? 

Watching the debut of MMA Live. Not that bad...mainly because McNeil isn't getting much TV time. But really, I don't care.

I'm just glad to a have MMA show. (I don't get HDNET, so I can't watch Inside MMA)


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

So Dana is going to try and make Silva move to 205 after the Vitor and Sonnen fights.



> White: If Silva beats Sonnen and Belfort, he'll need to vacate title to compete at 205
> MONTREAL – With any fighter in any division, looking beyond that competitor's next matchup is never a safe thing to do.
> 
> That's true even with the seemingly unbeatable UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva (26-4 MMA, 11-0 UFC), who faces top contender Chael Sonnen (24-10-1 MMA, 4-3 UFC) at UFC 117 in August.
> 
> But when you're 11-0 in the UFC, a different set of rules tends to apply. And while UFC president Dana White believes Sonnen may prove Silva's toughest test in recent memory, he does have an idea of where a win would take "The Spider."
> 
> "In my opinion, [Anderson's"> got Chael, who's earned that title shot, and he's got Vitor Belfort," White said on Thursday. "Once he fights those two guys, he's cleaned out that division, and I will press very hard for him to move to 205 pounds."
> 
> Don't think for a minute that White is looking past Sonnen. The outspoken Oregonian has turned heads in recent months with five wins in six fights – a run that includes one-sided victories over top contenders Nate Marquardt, Yushin Okami and Dan Miller.
> 
> It's just that Belfort (19-8 MMA, 8-4 UFC), the hard-hitting Brazilian, was already scheduled to face Silva in April before an injury to "The Phenom" allowed Maia to step in.
> 
> Despite the fact that Belfort has yet to compete in the UFC at 185 pounds, and despite the fact that Silva's camp openly questioned Belfort's worthiness as a title challenger, White believes it's the next logical matchup if the champion retains his belt.
> 
> "Vitor is a worthy opponent that I think people will want to see," White said. "He's a former champion at 205 pounds. He's a legend in the sport. I've had my issues with Vitor in the past, too, but to say that Vitor isn't a top contender at 185 is crazy.
> 
> "I'm just saying, in my opinion, [Anderson's"> got two more fights at 185."
> 
> Some MMA pundits have suggested that Silva is already at a point where a move to light heavyweight is necessity. They argue that Silva's complacency in recent outings proves he needs a tougher challenge, or that he should be forced in the division as a means of punishment for his recent sub-par performances. They say there are no big-money fights left in the wight class.
> 
> White said neither of those is the right reason for a switch.
> 
> "I believe that when you make a move like that, for me, it's always all about legacy," White said. "It's never about money or any of that [expletive">, so you have to clean out the division."
> 
> And White believes Silva is two wins away from that mark. In the end, it's Silva's decision to make, but White makes clear what he'll be suggesting for his middleweight champ.
> 
> Of course, there's one caveat.
> 
> "What he wants to do I think is keep his 185-pound title and fight at 205, which you can't do," White said. "You have to vacate that title and move up."


Wise choice imo, Silva Vs Shogun, Rampage, Rashad etc... is a lot bigger than Silva Vs Cote 2, Belcher, Okami, Nate 2 etc..


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dana makes it official.

GSP will be the next TUF coach. Kos/Daley winner will be the other.


----------



## Myers

I know Dana said something about an Ultimate Fighter in 2011 possibly taking place in Canada.I'm surprised that they didn't save GSP for that one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

True.

He wants to the TUF internationals. So, obviously, a TUF Canada or TUF Mexico won't be airing in the U.S. So that might be why the UFC won't be using the superstars in those TUF series.


----------



## SteveMania

We're looking at a nine month layoff for GSP, which doesn't excite me at all. Anything delaying a division sucks, which is why I'll take anyone over the champion to work a coaching gig prolonged for three months. At the same time more contenders will emerge when December rolls around, prospects will get their time in the sun and hopefully we'll see more activity from the champion by next year.

By then Jake Shields will probably be in the UFC, Jake Ellenberger, Ricky Story and others will gain more notoriety/ring time and whomever emerges out of the Kampmann/Thiago/Fitch/Alves eliminators will be at the front, even if Zuffa is reluctant to put on rematches.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Tom Lawlor is awesome.

That is all.


----------



## Myers

Best Entrance Ever!






After watching that you forget that Seth knocked out Kimbo on national television.


----------



## RKing85

the best entrance in MMA history just happened about an hour ago in Poland. A guy by the name of Kulak just came to the ring in a fucking tank!!!!! It was awesome. I'm sure the video will be up on youtube soon.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

RKing85 said:


> the best entrance in MMA history just happened about an hour ago in Poland. A guy by the name of Kulak just came to the ring in a fucking tank!!!!! It was awesome. I'm sure the video will be up on youtube soon.


That was pretty sweet.

What wasn't sweet was Mariusz Pudzianowski's performance. Got the win by decision. Looked like shit.


----------



## SteveMania

Anybody with two functioning eyes can see that he's terrible. If Timmeh loses to him, he should call it a career and walk away with whatever dignity he has left.

I'm still amused that people actually thought that freakshow would handle Lesnar. He'd get dispatched into fine powder.


----------



## Blasko

- If anyone has seen King Mo's Strikeforce Title belt, contact belttalk.com on Facebook. Apparently it was stolen last week.

:lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Hajime No Blasko said:


> - If anyone has seen King Mo's Strikeforce Title belt, contact belttalk.com on Facebook. Apparently it was stolen last week.
> 
> :lmao


Not legit.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> Deal.


Sorry but we can't be friends anymore.



Mikey Damage said:


> Dana makes it official.
> 
> GSP will be the next TUF coach. Kos/Daley winner will be the other.


So lame. GSP does not fight enough as is and now this stupid show is going to hold him up, I am totally against it.


----------



## Blasko

bruteshot74 said:


> So lame. GSP does not fight enough as is and now this stupid show is going to hold him up, I am totally against it.


 TUF needs ratings and it should be interesting. 

Only thing I worry about is how people are going to deal with George's accent. It's pretty brutal to a casual fan.

Daley too, for that matter.


----------



## Stormbringer

If they wanted rating make Lesnar a coach! Yeah he isn't as wise as say a Nogueira or Henderson, but they did have Bisping as a coach and all he did was talk shit. And also, Shamrock and Rampage.

And to Blasko, about the accent, one word, Minotaro.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMwQV3j8kzw&playnext_from=TL&videos=GC8DI8aLre0&feature=sub

KOREAN ZOMBIE.


----------



## Dark Church

GSP being a coach sucks. let Silva and Sonnen do it. Sonnen will provide enough entertainment to make me care about TUF again. I am very excited for 113.

Go Machida, Stout, Cote and Meathead. I just want Koscheck/Daley to be a good fight and don't really care who wins.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Now that there's a TUF coaching spot on the line. Koscheck must win tomorrow. God help up us if they waste 12 weeks on TUF building a Daley/GSP fight that's just going to be Hardy/GSP 2 except Daley will probably tap.


----------



## Blasko

I want Daley to win for the trash talk, really.


----------



## Overrated

anyone got a stream for MFC?

just found one and i forgot THE VOICE was commentating


----------



## Stormbringer

Ok, if I can break away from 113 for a moment, could female MMA ever been featured in UFC if Carano had beat Cyborg, or is female MMA a lost cause?


----------



## SteveMania

DX-Superkick said:


> Ok, if I can break away from 113 for a moment, could female MMA ever been featured in UFC if Carano had beat Cyborg, or is female MMA a lost cause?



Female MMA doesn't have any competitive balance whatsoever. There are only a handful of women who are worth a damn (at 145, 135, 125, 115 respectively) and the rankings prove such. You know when Toughill is ranked in the Top 5 based on accomplishments she did a decade ago that the movement for women's MMA is still behind on the times.


----------



## seancarleton77

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Only thing I worry about is how people are going to deal with George's accent. It's pretty brutal to a casual fan.
> 
> Daley too, for that matter.


Don't worry about that, he's not going to be coaching anyone after Koscheck takes care of him. By the way ugly guy with an annoying accent that Daley is.


----------



## Rush

why is it that all Americans hate on accents that aren't theirs?


----------



## Mikey Damage

I know. 

GSP's accent is fucking awesome. Brutal? Ridiculous.

The accent is great, and I might bust a nut over the duration of the season.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> why is it that all Americans hate on accents that aren't theirs?


I demand a revising of this statement.


----------



## Rush

fine only b/c its you jeremy. most americans hate on the accents.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm Canadian and I love accents, but you got to admit that Daley sounds a little annoying and looks like he needs a smack.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> fine only b/c its you jeremy. most americans hate on the accents.


<3

So. MFC last night. Wilson Gouveia continues to disappoint. He needs to fight Denis Kang and Brandon Vera in a triple threat fight to see who is the mentally weakest of them all.


----------



## seancarleton77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDK4-4kdrJs

Greatest weigh-in entrance ever?


----------



## Rush

Lawlor is awesome.


----------



## Craig

So I'm watching UFC tonight and have no fucking clue what the card is or any of that shit. Can someone fill me in?(Homosexual way or otherwise)


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Craig said:


> So I'm watching UFC tonight and have no fucking clue what the card is or any of that shit. Can someone fill me in?(Homosexual way or otherwise)


http://cardiofreakmma.com/2010/05/03/event-preview-ufc-113/

All you need to know. Read it. Love it. And continue to check it out for all your MMA needs.


----------



## seancarleton77

Craig said:


> So I'm watching UFC tonight and have no fucking clue what the card is or any of that shit. Can someone fill me in?(Homosexual way or otherwise)


http://www.ufc.com/index.cfm?fa=eventdetail.home&eid=2947

UFC Light Heavyweight Title match: 
Lyoto Machida vs. Mauricio "Shogun" Rua

Winner gets shot at Georges St. Pierre's Welterweight Title and coaches TUF against GSP:
Josh Koscheck vs. Paul Daley

Sam Stout vs. Jeremy Stephens

Kimbo Slice vs. Matt "Meathead" Mitrione

Patrick Côté vs. Alan Belcher

Joe Doerksen vs. Tom Lawlor

Marcus Davis vs. Jonathan Goulet


----------



## Craig

Kimbo Slice is fighting? I'm sold see you all at.... when the fuck does it start?

*Looks it up*

3am? Fuck that shit, I'll stick around for an hour maybe but I'm not sitting up 'till... oh who the fuck am I kidding? I'll be here.


----------



## Blasko

Tonight should be a good night, debating on ordering it tonight or not.


----------



## Myers

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Tonight should be a good night, debating on ordering it tonight or not.


I can never buy a PPV for 40 bucks so I usually go to a sports bar that shows it for free. I like to go to Buffalo Wild Wings, I don't know if they have those in the Kawadaverse where you live :side:


----------



## Blasko

It's not safe to go out in the Kawadaverse, man. Kawada has been president for 20 years and if you even think about going outside, you get kicked in the face.

In return, we have a very low crime rate and taxes are bearable.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hajime No Blasko said:


> It's not safe to go out in the Kawadaverse, man. Kawada has been president for 20 years and if you even think about going outside, you get kicked in the face.
> 
> In return, we have a very low crime rate and taxes are bearable.


When you come visit Pittsb...err I mean the Impact Zone? Eric, Stevie, Jeff, and I are waiting...


----------



## Mikey Damage

Streaming, ftw.


----------



## Role Model

ESPN HD ftw


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm having 7 friends over plus my 2 brothers so it's $5 dollars apiece, not a bad deal at all.


----------



## Blasko

There's a few pubs near me. Trying to see if any of them are playing tonights show.

Streams have been shit for me since UFC 109. Not worth the stress.


----------



## seancarleton77

UFC aside.... Eddie Alvarez is a beast, that is all


----------



## Mikey Damage

Role Model said:


> ESPN HD ftw


hi. can you setup a webcam?

thanks


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> hi. can you setup a webcam?
> 
> thanks


I'm telling Dana!


----------



## Role Model

Mikey Damage said:


> hi. can you setup a webcam?
> 
> thanks


i actually possibly could in theory.


BUT ITS WRONG


----------



## Mikey Damage

it is wrong.

but that's what makes it feel sooooooooooooooo goooooooooooooooood.


----------



## Role Model

true. i don't know where it is anyways, only webcam i have that's easily accessible is the one built into my imac.


----------



## bruteshot74

I should be around. Not sure if I am ordering though, fell asleep during WEC 48 because I was so tired and today is pretty much the same situation. Might take a couple hour nap now and hopefully be good to go.


----------



## MITB

Getting pretty pumped for the card now. Thought I'd just post a few musings I have over the line-up.

Looking foward to Machida putting in a good performance. I feel for the guy - one minute he's a legit Top 4 P4Per, one 'controversial decision' later and the guys a bum. Okay, slight exaggeration on my part but I maintain the sentiment's the same. I think The Dragon takes a comfortable UD.

Kimbo please please please deliver me a serious KTFO of Meathead. I have no beef with meathead side but I've got Kimbo love. MMA purists FTW!! I just hope the fight ends in the first round because these two going over 5 minutes ain't doing anyone any favours.

Kos Vs Semtex is an interesting one. The stakes have been raised with the confirmed No.1 contendership and TUF coaching gig (which is huge, particularly for Daley), and Kos has been known to choke when the heat is on. Based on actual all-round ability my head says Kos will take Daley down and work a sub but my heart tells me Semtex unleashes a killer left hook (who cares if that's all he's got when it's as good as it is?!) and KO's Josh.

Cote/Belcher should be fun as both guys are watchable. Interesting to see what sort of effect the Mir layoff (as it's come to be known round these parts) has on Cote. I fancy Belcher to win by sub in the 3rd.

I don't care much for Stout nor Stephens but I think Stout has the better workrate and Cardio, so I reckon he'll take a, possibly split, decision.

I fancy Hendricks to win in impressive fashion and Filthy Tom better win!! I've heard Lawlor is planning a Bret Hart-like entrance??


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zouDmua3Qw


----------



## WillTheBloody

Hajime No Blasko said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zouDmua3Qw


Even the referee got a shot in at the end!

I'm rooting for Shogun, but Machida showing he's more than the world's best back-peddling counter-striker by actually pushing a fight and winning would be just fine in my book.

I want Koscheck to win as well, but a simultaneous knock-out would also be acceptable.

Kimbo needs to shut Mitrione up. Meathead really annoys me. He's the kid in high school who would always beat you to a joke, but his punchline was half as funny as yours. By that time, you've lost all confidence to deliver yours because the warm-up acted bombed. Unlike quiet fighters who are kind of passively stupid, Meathead is actively stupid, intent on proving it every time he opens his mouth and long lines of drool coat the floor at his feet. MMA has enough villains. GO KIMBO!


----------



## Stormbringer

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH It's time!


----------



## Mikey Damage

anyone watch MMA Live?

Rumor is Shogun has a left knee injury. Look for that during the fight...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Almost go time!!

Rashad Evans goes with Meathead for tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

stream time. 

fux.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mir Layoff Theory gets tested first. DON'T LET ME DOWN BELCHER!

I went 3-3 on the prelims. Pretty terrible.


----------



## Bullseye

Here we go


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mike Goldberg called Kimbo Slice a "MMA Legend" and now Rogan is talking about "Patrick Cote's power scared Anderson Silva."

Terrible night on commentary thus far. All around bad feeling about tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Belcher by (t)ko in round 2.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Bruce Buffer whipping out that french 

Cote with the epic home reception


----------



## Cre5po

AMPLine4Life said:


> Mike Goldberg called Kimbo Slice a "MMA Legend" and now Rogan is talking about "Patrick Cote's power scared Anderson Silva."
> 
> Terrible night on commentary thus far. All around bad feeling about tonight.


I was shocked when I heard this

I'm just going to pretend the stream is wrong.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think Belcher looked better in that first round. Enjoyable.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cote landed a few shots, but Belcher took that round rather easily.

I think I'm about a minute behind on my stream. 

round 2 is going rather nicely.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> Cote landed a few shots, but Belcher took that round rather easily.
> 
> I think I'm about a minute behind on my stream.
> 
> round 2 is going rather nicely.


I would recommend you mine, but it never works for you :side:


----------



## Blasko

PILEDRIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

NEVER DOUBT THE MIR LAYOFF!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mir layoff.



> I would recommend you mine, but it never works for you


recommend, anyway. plz

then i'll give you mine


----------



## Cre5po

Hajime No Blasko said:


> PILEDRIVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That happened about 40 seconds after mine

And the submission. Nice work


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

It is the layoff. It almost looked like a piledriver, but wasn't. Landed him on his face it seems.

Belcher was impressive.


----------



## Stormbringer

Choked!!! And the crowd will be pissed the rest of the night...


----------



## Blasko

Well, that was a really good fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Belcher should get a top fight next time out.

3-1 in his last four fights, and that one loss was a close one with Akiyama at 100.

I'm thinking Demian Maia.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey. We got work to do. In like 2 months.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I can't wait for Rampage vs Rashad. Been wanting to see that for a while!


----------



## Blasko

People talked about Meathead?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hajime No Blasko said:


> People talked about Meathead?


:lmao

My thoughts exactly. Unless talking is "oh that guy is such a wuss".

Meathead might win here. Kimbo hasn't been impressive in MMA still.


----------



## Cre5po

The most hyped and spoke about heavyweights? Kimbo and Meat? GTFO 

Can't stand either of them


----------



## Mikey Damage

Meat should take care of him here.

Round 1 KO


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Someone better get KO'd in this fight. Gonna be pissed.


----------



## Blasko

Hopes Meathead drops him in 3 minutes.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lol at Mitriones corner jobbing in holding up the banner. I hope Kimbo knocks that grin off his face


----------



## Stormbringer

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killacamt

listen to the Kimbo cheers


----------



## Rmx820

stream dies as it starts greatttt


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Kimbo gassed already. Go figure.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kimbo looks just as amateur-ish as ever.


----------



## Blasko

Kimbo talks about improving, but MEATHEAD shows that he's improved more.

God, fuck Kimbo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kimbo gassed :lmao

Meathead will win. No way he loses.


----------



## Blasko

Fuck Kimbo.


----------



## Stormbringer

Over after a gassing...


----------



## Mikey Damage

That was painful to watch.

Kimbo sucks. What terrible cardio.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bye bye Kimbo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah get rid of Kimbo, UFC. Its unbelievable how shit he is.


----------



## Cre5po

Gassed in like 2 minutes!

Guess his hands weren't doing the talking - as he says they always "will do"


----------



## Blasko

Kimbo has been saying he's improved since he first got into MMA. That wasn't the case tonight.

Meathead looked great; improved a whole lot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I can see the UFC giving Kimbo another fight on TV.

Either apart of a Fight Night or a free-PPV. But I'd be shocked to see him on another PPV main card.


----------



## Cre5po

Mikey Damage said:


> I can see the UFC giving Kimbo another fight on TV.
> 
> Either apart of a Fight Night or a free-PPV. But I'd be shocked to see him on another PPV main card.


He's just carried by his ex-youtube status - I agree he'll get another PPV (free or Fight Night) against someone less dominant 

The thing is though it's not how GREAT Meathead was tonight either, Slice just didn't look like he could compete in a sport like this, was poor from beginning to end.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mikey Damage said:


> I can see the UFC giving Kimbo another fight on TV.
> 
> Either apart of a Fight Night or a free-PPV. But I'd be shocked to see him on another PPV main card.


Until he shows that he can no longer draw, he will get ppv spots, maybe as a jobber/curtain jerker but until the well dries he'll be there.


----------



## Blasko

Somewhere in Holland, Bas Rutten can't stop smiling.


----------



## Mikey Damage

ATT must train him in 30 seconds spurts. 

This fight should be awesome.

Stout coming out to an Eminem song. That I don't recognize.

Anyone know it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> ATT must train him in 30 seconds spurts.
> 
> This fight should be awesome.
> 
> Stout coming out to an Eminem song. That I don't recognize.
> 
> Anyone know it?


Go To Sleep featuring Obie Trice and DMX. Was on the Cradle 2 The Grave soundtrack.


----------



## Cre5po

I think it's called "Go To Sleep" - ft Eminem - perhaps


----------



## Mikey Damage

Good looking out, son.

This fight better not disappoint.


----------



## Blasko

Really good first round war.


----------



## Stormbringer

And both have been bloodied!


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Go To Sleep featuring Obie Trice and DMX. Was on the Cradle 2 The Grave soundtrack.


awesome song.

tempted to find a stream and stop doing assignments but i can't


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Good fight. Gave it to Stephens.

Just a note: One of the judges gave Kimbo the first round against Mitrione. He's also judging the Shogun/Machida fight. Oh uh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Good fight. No idea how to score it.

Stout has one hell of a chin.

Split decision but someone had a 30-27 scorecard. Huh.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jeremy "Happy Birthday" Stephens picks up a good win..


Wohoo the prelim I wanted to see!


----------



## Mikey Damage

gassed. that first round felt like 10 minutse


----------



## AMPLine4Life

The judges are shit tonight. Not good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Lawlor. 

We might not see his awesome antics anymore in the UFC.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

He'll be given another chance.


----------



## Mikey Damage

It's time! 

For Kos vs Daley


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hmmm Koscheck or Daley?


----------



## Leonard Cohen

WAR KOS


----------



## Cre5po

Hope Daley wins 

I'm a bit biased though mind.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

It's amazing how often Koscheck has fought in the UFC.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This needs to live up to the trash talking hype!

Let sparks fly bitches!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yep. Koscheck's 17th UFC fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

Kos got slams!


----------



## Stormbringer

FUCK ME NOOOOO!!!!!

Wait did he knee or poke?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Illegal knee. Sell it like the heel you are Kos. 

Didn't touch him, only went off his 'fro it seems.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kos trying to DQ his way to a title fight???


----------



## wwevilman

lol...again?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Koscheck is great at faking injuries when not hit with a knee.


----------



## Mikey Damage

disappoint fight thus far


----------



## Liam Miller

:lmao:lmao Koscheck is such a bitch


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Apart from the phantom knee drama this fights been pretty stale.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Koscheck fighting smart. Daley fighting defensive. Bad recipe.


----------



## wwevilman

At least Kos is showing he's not a moron, if he stood with Daley he'd be asking to get KO'ed....And I'm a kos fan.


----------



## Liam Miller

Kos would be great as action stunt man makes not getting hit look so real

Hopefully GSP rapes him badly, straight up Wandy vs Sardine Jardine style but most likely in a grappling decision


----------



## wwevilman

Fitch must be rubbing off on Koscheck....


----------



## Stormbringer

AMPLine4Life said:


> Koscheck fighting smart. Daley fighting defensive. Bad recipe.


This, sadly...


----------



## Blasko

Daley is so suspended.


----------



## Liam Miller

Like anyone actually thought he would stand with Daley.

:lmao:lmao WTF daley BYE BYE


----------



## wwevilman

Say goodbye to your job Paul.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

WOW!!

Excitement at the end at least.


----------



## Stormbringer

The fuck....


----------



## Mikey Damage

Daley might have just got himself cut.

UFC can afford do that.


----------



## Liam Miller

i'd LOL big time if he knocked him out with that shot.

Kos is an idiot so bad he's good at playing the bad guy, he tries way to hard


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Well. Daley just got cut.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

THAT WAS THE GREATEST POST FIGHT PROMO IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Cre5po

Tbh I'd have done the same. Selling a knee is hardly something to build your reputation on either eh Josh? 

Both as dirty as each other


----------



## Blasko

Kos is such a great heel. I really hope they get Daley's only clean shot landed on youtube.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Koscheck is a fool.

He's not beating GSP.

He showed nothing tonight that indicates he has a chance tonight vs GSP.


----------



## -Mystery-

And Koscheck is my new favorite fighter.

<3 the Pens shout out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

AMPLine4Life said:


> THAT WAS THE GREATEST POST FIGHT PROMO IN THE WORLD!


It was pretty good. Montreal buried.

I actually like Kos. He's antics are entertaining.


----------



## Liam Miller

Both Kos and Daley are giant assholes.

Kos post fight promo sucked cheap heat, like he needed anymore heat


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> And Koscheck is my new favorite fighter.
> 
> <3 the Pens shout out.


 told you.


----------



## Overrated

nice lay and pray. we knew it was coming. Time for SHOGUN.


----------



## Leonard Cohen

FUCK CANADA WOOOO


----------



## Liam Miller

Shogun entering with some Wandy style music


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Koscheck was wrong for faking the knee shot to the head but Daley was way more wrong for taking a cheap shot when the fight was over.

Call him a bitch after the fight, call him a pussy, don't sucker punch the guy. 

Faking the knee aside, Daley got soundly beat in that fight. Take your loss like a man.


----------



## Mikey Damage

It wasn't complete lay n pray.

Kos did get have back mount twice, and full mount. But it certainly wasn't full-aggressive ground and pound.


----------



## Stormbringer

This is the money shot here...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Has Shogun always had this funky music?

Pulling for Machida.


----------



## Mikey Damage

In the wake of the Strikeforce incident, the UFC has two options.

A) Daley is suspended for a long time. Like a year plus. Something very aggressive. 

or 

B) Cut

UFC needs to save face here.


----------



## wwevilman

WWE_TNA said:


> Both Kos and Daley are giant assholes.
> 
> Kos post fight promo sucked cheap heat, like he needed anymore heat


He already knows he's the bad guy dude, he's accepted it and now he's just embracing it because he knows he'll never be a fan favorite or babyface.

As for Daley, if he wanted to hit Kos so bad, he should have done it during the fight, he's just a bitch for doing it after.


----------



## Liam Miller

Them Chute box guys love em some house and dance music


----------



## Overrated

ye it was stupid of daley to cheap shot him and kos is just a little pussy bitch as well. doesnt matter because both will get handled by gsp anyway.


----------



## Bullseye

What happened with Daley and Kos? I missed the end 

Let's go Dragon!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Say what you want about LP, "Bleed It Out" is a pump up jam


----------



## AMPLine4Life

UFC has to cut him. They cut Renato Sobral for holding on to a choke too long and he won the fight. Daley lost, looked like shit, and sucker punched him, which I think is worse than holding onto a choke. No way Daley doesn't get to cut and possibly suspended in Canada.


----------



## Blasko

Daley is so gone from UFC. Strikeforce signing him will make them look pretty bad. 

But the SAC is gonna suspend Daley for a looooooooooong time. 

Wait, does Canada effect USA's State Athletic Commissions?


----------



## Liam Miller

Shogun trumps machida in walk out music and stone cold daley pretty much dry gulched him after the bell


----------



## Overrated

Oh ye paul is getting cut for sure. Come on Shogun.


----------



## Cre5po

Hope Shogun wins

However - Bleed it out = win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Daley is so gone from UFC. Strikeforce signing him will make them look pretty bad.
> 
> But the SAC is gonna suspend Daley for a looooooooooong time.
> 
> Wait, does Canada effect USA's State Athletic Commissions?


Please. I see STF signing Daley as soon as they possibly can.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I don't think SF will sign Daley. He might have to go back to England to fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

I have immense respect for Shogun and he's officially my second fave in LH but The Dragon is still the boss. The title says so.


----------



## Liam Miller

Smart stuff from machida taking shogun down.


----------



## Blasko

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wwevilman

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Rmx820

GET SHIT ON


----------



## Stormbringer

Wow....


----------



## Liam Miller

:flip shogun haters

YES YES YES


----------



## Mikey Damage

HOALSFYIASDGKLJASG


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Shogun just killed Machida!!

Wow well done!!


----------



## Liam Miller

High five Shogun fans


and please Shogun/Rampage


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Where the Shogun haters now?


----------



## Cre5po

O-M-G


----------



## Bullseye

Holy shit!


----------



## Stormbringer

I paid 50 bucks to see Kos lay, Kimbo gas, and Machida die in the first round....

Never again.


----------



## Rush

wow, great finish by Shogun

those PRIDE guys sure do suck, right?


----------



## wwevilman

Better question is where are the Machida nuthuggers now?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Shogun vs Evans?

Shogun vs Rampage?

HOT



> Better question is where are the Machida nuthuggers now?


C'mon dude. Machida is still a pretty damn good fighter.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Anderson Silva is on the phone. He just turned down the Chael Sonnen fight so he can fight "Shogun" Rua.


----------



## Stormbringer

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anderson Silva is on the phone. He just turned down the Chael Sonnen fight so he can fight "Shogun" Rua.


LOL! Crazy....


----------



## asdf122345

War SHOGUN!!


----------



## Liam Miller

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anderson Silva is on the phone. He just turned down the Chael Sonnen fight so he can fight "Shogun" Rua.


As much as i wanna see rampage get he's title back or just fight shogun again.

I say book this


----------



## Blasko

Where's Dark Church?


----------



## -Mystery-

So...Dark Church?


----------



## Liam Miller

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anderson Silva is on the phone. He just turned down the Chael Sonnen fight so he can fight "Shogun" Rua.


As much as i wanna see rampage get he's title back or just fight shogun again.

I say book this. probably after sonnen/silva most likely
Goulet lol this can't end well


----------



## wwevilman

Mikey Damage said:


> Shogun vs Evans?
> 
> Shogun vs Rampage?
> 
> HOT
> 
> 
> C'mon dude. Machida is still a pretty damn good fighter.


Oh no, you misunderstand me, Lyoto is a great fighter, it's his fans that wreck my nerves.


----------



## Overrated

SHOGUNNNNNNN you fucking beast. Great performance.


----------



## Blasko

Machida's eye looked like a smash grape. That was pretty bad.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Shogun looks so lanky for a 205'er, I didn't think he had KO power.

I was wrong.


----------



## Stormbringer

It was all hyped and I expected a war, nope, and I will never waste 50 bucks again.


----------



## Cre5po

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Machida's eye looked like a smash grape. That was pretty bad.


I'm glad Shogun took the opportunity, if anything I think Machida was surprised by the power of the hit 

His eye - ouch. I look forward to seeing a pic tomorrow to analyse


----------



## Liam Miller

DX-Superkick said:


> It was all hyped and I expected a war, nope, and I will never waste 50 bucks again.


You'll buy carwin/lesnar


----------



## Blasko

DX-Superkick said:


> It was all hyped and I expected a war, nope, and I will never waste 50 bucks again.


No idea what show you where watching. I spend 50 of MY OWN money and I'm glad of this purchase. 

Really good show.


----------



## Stormbringer

My question now is does Machida get the rematch now? Or is this not like wrestling and nothing happens?


----------



## Stormbringer

WWE_TNA said:


> You'll buy carwin/lesnar


Nope, I know Lesnar will win! :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Machida vs loser of page/evans or even couture if toney doesn't retire him

or god help forest fans, griffin vs machida


----------



## Mikey Damage

No way you do the rematch again.

Shogun vs Evans/Rampage winner


----------



## AMPLine4Life

DX-Superkick said:


> My question now is does Machida get the rematch now? Or is this not like wrestling and nothing happens?


Why would he get a rematch? He got wasted. 

Rampage/Evans winner will probably get the title shot.


----------



## Stormbringer

Yeah but Shogun lost he goes to the end of the line right?


----------



## Overrated

ye machida got smashed no way does he get a rematch straight away. Rampage is next to get hammered. 

Good night of fights, still wish that semtex sparked kos out with that sucker punch though :lmao


----------



## Blasko

I wouldn't be surprised if Kos did that 'LNP' just to piss Daley off.


----------



## Liam Miller

Happy Kos won in the long run him as coach on tuf vs gsp is much better than daley as coach. 

what would daley do after gsp raped him for 5 rounds or even subbed him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

can't wait to see the MMA live special, and the post-conference.

very curious to hear what White thinks.


----------



## Stormbringer

WWE_TNA said:


> Happy Kos won in the long run him as coach on tuf vs gsp is much better than daley as coach.
> 
> what would daley do after gsp raped him for 5 rounds or even subbed him.


He wouldn't try that cheap shot with GSP, GSP would have dropped him with a kick to the head.


----------



## Liam Miller

Nah GSP would break dance around him.


----------



## Blasko

Mikey Damage said:


> can't wait to see the MMA live special, and the post-conference.
> 
> very curious to hear what White thinks.


 How does the Post Conference work? I tried staying up for 111 and it never came.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah but Shogun lost he goes to the end of the line right?


Shogun lost by controversial decision and there really weren't any other contenders for Machida's title following UFC 104 so Shogun got an immediate rematch. Had Shogun got KO'd in that fight, he would have had to work his way back up just like Machida has to do now.


----------



## SteveMania

Depends what Rampage shows up against Rashad, because if he resembles anything like he did in the Jardine fight he's probably going to get worked, and Shogun would obliterate him like he did the first time around. If he comes in shape and disciplined like he did against Hendo, it'd probably be a dog fight against Shogun.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ahhhhh.....I see now, it depends on how the fight ends.

That's why GSP had to beg for a rematch?


----------



## Overrated

kos had to lay on daley otherwise he would of got knocked out. GSP will walk kos just like the first time, hopefully he subs the prick this time.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah but Shogun lost he goes to the end of the line right?


its not wrestling, son.


----------



## SteveMania

WWE_TNA said:


> what would daley do after gsp raped him for 5 rounds or even subbed him.



Daley wouldn't last 10 minutes with GSP on top of him.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> its not wrestling, son.












You were saying?


----------



## Liam Miller

Anyone watching press conference. Has Kos said anything about the ghost knee?


----------



## Overrated

SteveMania said:


> Daley wouldn't last 10 minutes with GSP on top of him.


To true. GSP would sub him quicker than shields did.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> You were saying?


how does quoting me with a picture of a mixed martial artist have anything to do with it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone watching press conference. Has Kos said anything about the ghost knee?





> 1st question is about the phantom knee. "i just kinda got kneed in the eye. i was on my knees and just got hit."


yeah.


----------



## Blasko

WWE_TNA said:


> Anyone watching press conference. Has Kos said anything about the ghost knee?


 MMA live is on now. Shogun is talking about his victory.


----------



## Rmx820

Paul Daley canned


----------



## SteveMania

DX-Superkick said:


> You were saying?



Yeah, because Brock's pro rasslin' chops got him there. Not that NCAA D-1 crown.


----------



## bruteshot74

DX-Superkick said:


> You were saying?


Plz leave this thread and never come back. I have caught up on the last couple of pages and ashamed to say I post in the same thread as you.

Will give my thoughts in a bit, went out to bar at last minute 

Also, fuck the MIR LAYOFF.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

brute. THE MIR LAYOFF OWNS YOUR SOUL!


----------



## Liam Miller

Yeah cote losing sucks, but belcher is an exciting fighter and with more fights cote will be back


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> how does quoting me with a picture of a mixed martial artist have anything to do with it?


Ahhhhhh...just messing with ya.

What's with the Light Heavy title, I mean I'm on wiki and since Chuck no one can really defend the thing.

Chuck got 4 wins, and the Rampage got 1, and Machida got 1 and then Griff and Evans held it for a cup of coffee. What's with this thing?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Light Heavyweights are really good.


----------



## seancarleton77

PRIDE is alive and well. Shogun vs. Rampage please!


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> brute. THE MIR LAYOFF OWNS YOUR SOUL!


GTFO

There is so much evidence to back it up, but my heart told me Cote would change that.


----------



## SteveMania

Supposedly Paul Daley is cut, according to Dana. Hard to justify given tempers are high right now, but we've heard far more rubbish from Dana in the past.


----------



## Liam Miller

Daley deserved to be fired, tough dude, great striker but a complete dick. Kos beat him fair and square, even if kos faked a knee.

also what happened to jason macdonald


----------



## Overrated

ye semtex has gone. tough tits to him, im a fan of his but you cant defend the sucker punch.


----------



## Stormbringer

AMPLine4Life said:


> Light Heavyweights are really good.


Favorite division of mine actually.

And to the guys mad about my post. I'm just messing around, lighten up.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hajime No Blasko said:


> How does the Post Conference work? I tried staying up for 111 and it never came.


i dunno.

www.ufc.com/live

i usually just follow the UFC's twitter account, and wait until they announce it's up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> GTFO
> 
> There is so much evidence to back it up, but my heart told me Cote would change that.


Patrick Cote isn't good enough to break the Mir Layoff.


----------



## bruteshot74

^I know 



DX-Superkick said:


> Favorite division of mine actually.
> 
> And to the guys mad about my post. I'm just messing around, lighten up.


this is a very serious thread, I do not take kindly to people like you.


----------



## Overrated

its live now on the ufc site.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dana says Kimbo is done in UFC. Good call. Needs to be done with MMA.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kimbo done with UFC, according to Dana


----------



## Liam Miller

Jason the athlete break he's leg in 2 places?


----------



## seancarleton77

Daley is a thug, maybe he'll grow up now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kos was just on MMA Live.

Kos said the last minute of the fight, he was talking shit to Daley. Probably egged him on.

Since he was on ESPN, he couldn't be explicate, but he said something like "Wow, Paul, that was your jab? That was slow"


----------



## SteveMania

Kimbo obviously had no place in the UFC unless they were willing to sign a bunch of stained wife-beaters from Wild Bill's fight night for him to push around.

I expected a fine, suspension or some of Daley's purse to be the main repercussion, but I'm not really disappointed with cutting him. Guy needs to man the fuck up big time.


----------



## Mikey Damage

So, really.

Does Kos have a chance versus GSP?


----------



## wwevilman

^^^ Does anyone?


----------



## Stormbringer

Only if he can scare GSP, cause the only reason GSP can't finish fights is cause he's scared of getting caught again. They've been saying it since his loss to Serra, he doesn't want to take the chance.

BUT, GSP is eve evolving, and I don't see him losing to anyone in the division.


----------



## SteveMania

Not really.

GSP's still by and large the better functional wrestler in MMA. No one can change levels as fast and before you know it he's already deep on a double. At least with Daley there's always a possibility he could clip you and end the fight, with Koscheck he doesn't have the same likelihood of landing that one Hail Mary on the feet.


----------



## Mikey Damage

white is on MMA live now...

http://espn.go.com/livenow/ufc113/


----------



## seancarleton77

The best Light Heavyweight in the world Mauricio Shogun Rua defeats Lyoto Machida for the second time!

Kos on TUF = Pure Entertainment


----------



## SteveMania

DX-Superkick said:


> Only if he can scare GSP, cause the only reason GSP can't finish fights is cause he's scared of getting caught again. They've been saying it since his loss to Serra, he doesn't want to take the chance.
> 
> BUT, GSP is eve evolving, and I don't see him losing to anyone in the division.



That's a myth.

He stood toe to toe with Fitch (post Serra fight), albeit not menacing on his feet by any accord, but this whole GSP is scared of getting caught since the Serra fight is BS. Since his TKO days GSP took guys down and beat them up, that's long been his game (barring the Hieron fight as well). GSP stands long enough to make you get at least semi-quasi comfortable before blasting you with a power double.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Good fights tonight (even if a few guys I wanted to win, didn't) with a lot of HOLYFUCKBALLS moments: Belcher nearly pulling off a Ganso Bomb, Kimbo tossing Mitrione like a sack of fat babies, Daley cold-cocking Koscheck to start Round 4 and Shogun finally getting his prize six months late.

Really fun show overall.


----------



## CyberWaste

Loved seeing Kimbo getting stopped and Shogun winning. Kimbo attracted lots of bandwagon fake MMA fans, so fuckin loved seeing him loosing and winning my bet of the fight getting stopped by the ref and kimbo loosing. Some TKO by shogun, out of the blue.


----------



## CyberWaste

Dana just said on twitter or something that its probably Kimbos last fight in the UFC! REGOICE!


----------



## Blasko

I really question Kimbo's cut. He could have been used to hype up TV shows to get tons of ratings.

But, let Strikeforce have him.


----------



## CyberWaste

And good riddance to Paul daley too. I hope even strikeforce dont sign him after that shot.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I really question Kimbo's cut. He could have been used to hype up TV shows to get tons of ratings.
> 
> But, let Strikeforce have him.


Agreed. Unless Kimbo said something to the effect of, "I can't do this, but I don't want to lose face", I really don't get it from a business or fighting standpoint. He's 1-1 in the UFC and draws really well.

Also, an early nomination for _Feel-Good Gif of the Year_:


----------



## -Mystery-

I don't get the Kimbo hate.

Was he worthy of the hype? No, but was he hurting MMA? No, he was actually helping it by attracting new fans.

Also, some people act like UFC was handing him marquee fights. He was fighting mid-level guys and nothing more. 

As Blasko mentioned above, cutting him is kinda meh because he could have been used for Fight Nights to try and attract new viewers.


----------



## Blasko

Kimbo lost to Meathead; who's only two fights in MMA in a very embarrassing fashion. That fight might have really hurt Kimbo's reputation as a BMF. I can see why Dana made the choice, but it's a pretty bad move.


----------



## CyberWaste

People might say, like Lesnar got a "second chance" and all that, but Kimbo is not anywehre near Lesnars MMA capability and Kimbo got dominated tonight. To put him in a match again would be ridiculous imo, as he would get badly hurt against a decent-to good mma fighter, based on tonight. Even when meat head had a FULL MOUNT it took him like 2 minutes to finish it, and he looked gassed too. A better fighter would have prob KO'd Kimbo in one shot.

Anywhere you can see the post press conference?


----------



## SteveMania

We're talking about a glorified street fighter that can only hang with boatyard opponents inside the cage. Kimbo can draw and that's it. He isn't even cut from the same cloth as most freakshows because he doesn't have a legit martial art background. If Zuffa was operating in the red like they were in 2004 pre-TUF, then they'd be clinging onto Kimbo (assuming they could afford him then). Now it's not a necessity to keep a guy around when he's already hit his ceiling athletically - knees shot and everything. Let him call up Scott Coker, the guy doesn't belong in the UFC even if he's a ratings goldmine.

Pretty crazy that we could be talking about six/seven fighters getting the pink slip after tonight's fallout. Yoshida, Goulet, Hague, MacDonald, possibly Lawlor, Daley and Kimbo all cut short.


----------



## Blasko

Why would they cut Macdonald? He broke his leg in two places.

Though, I didn't see the fight. It just seems dickish to do.


----------



## SteveMania

He was brought in as a late replacement for Loiseau and because he's Canadian fighting on Canadian soil. It was probably a one fight deal even though they may give him one more shot. Sort of like Hague, he was cut originally and only brought in because of where the event took place. Sinosic and Haseman only had one fight deals back at 110, they won't be brought back anyway despite the late cancellation.

Also like Loiseau from last year's Montreal event. Not your typical standardized two fight deal that most newcomers have, but I wouldn't be surprised if they gave MacDonald one more crack. I expect he gets cut though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Not sure if MacDonald will be "officially" cut but he could be in the same situation as Corey Hill. Remember Hill snapped his leg throwing a leg kick and after a year away rehabbing, he fought on lower shows. Not sure if this was his decision or UFC's but I could see the same thing happening with MacDonald. Wouldn't shock me if he decides to take a couple of fights in MFC, get a win or two under his belt, and then UFC will probably bring him back. Especially if they need Canadian to fill up a card in Canada.

I think Kimbo gets another fight if he wants it on two conditions. It'll be at Light Heavyweight and on TV. I like Kimbo. I think he bullshits a lot with what he says but whatever, people are obviously interested in him whether it's for the good or bad. I'm not sure if he wants it though. 

If he fights again the question becomes, did this performance hurt Kimbo's drawing power? He looked like shit in this fight and I thought he looked like shit against Houston (not completely his fault). It's different from the Petruzelli fight where he was just caught early. He flat out looked terrible against Mitrione. Furthermore, it's not that shocking that they cut him given his performance. This is the same company that cut Mark Coleman after a shitty performance (against a far better opponent) and even though Coleman isn't the ratings draw that Kimbo is, he did headline the PPV.

Edit: Also, a lot Kimbo's next fight has to do with SpikeTV. If Kimbo wants to fight and SpikeTV wants him to pop the rating, UFC will likely oblige.


----------



## Role Model

THE DRAGON  this is starting out like it's going to be a terrible day for me.

koscheck is a dick, a boring one as well.


----------



## T-C

Could not be happier for shogun. Loved it.


----------



## Role Model

i will say i'm very pleased that rua is showing signs he could be returning to his beastly PRIDE form, but i'd rather it hadn't happened against Machida.


----------



## Stormbringer

Wish the fight with Shogun went till at least the 3 round. I feel robbed on my ppv bill.

And on top Machida lost.


----------



## seancarleton77

Shogun needed this win, did anyone else sense Machida's fear, you were messing with the best son.


----------



## T-C

Once machida hit the knee to the body you could see shogun timing that right hand. He knew machida was coming in after the knee and took full advantage.


----------



## CyberWaste

Shogun is a beast. Rampage v Shogun plz. Shogun sub win then...

So is kimbo officially released from his UFC contract or what?


----------



## Stormbringer

I know the game is right around the corner but what does this ppv mean for Kimbo and Daley?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

DX-Superkick said:


> I know the game is right around the corner but what does this ppv mean for Kimbo and Daley?


They're going to be blacked out.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> They're going to be blacked out.


:lmao

Seriously, use a little common sense. I am sure it ain't hard to figure out on what will happen to them...


----------



## Budhisten

Did Kos just pull a HBK and turn heel on all of Canada? Anything that brings more personality to MMA I'm all for it... Heel it up Kos and Brock!


----------



## seancarleton77

Budhisten said:


> Did Kos just pull a HBK and turn heel on all of Canada? Anything that brings more personality to MMA I'm all for it


It makes perfect sense he's fighting GSP and they'll be coaching TUF against one another, face GSP vs. heel Kos works very well.


----------



## McQueen

So how about that new fluke LHW Champion DC?


----------



## seancarleton77

The man is probably the greatest Light heavyweight in Mixed Martial Arts history and he's still pretty young, people should no longer doubt Shogun. Shogun 2 Machida 0 (I go by logic not blind judges)


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> So how about that new fluke LHW Champion DC?


 He hasn't posted in the last few days. I'm sure he's ashamed. 

Or has a 'life'. :hmm:


----------



## McQueen

I doubt that. He'll probably find a reason to call foul in the next few days.

Glad Paul Daley is gone, guy is a fucking punk and unlike the Diaz bros is a one dimensional fighter. Plus he's British.


----------



## CyberWaste

Please stop using gay pro wrestling terms with MMA. Please just stop.

Anyway, I doubt Kimbo will be taken from the game. He will be a big selling part of the game like it or not, and the games are probably all printed by now. Didnt some of the smackdown games have wrestlers in them on release, that were fired weeks before in real life.



Budhisten said:


> Did Kos just pull a HBK and turn heel on all of Canada? Anything that brings more personality to MMA I'm all for it... Heel it up Kos and Brock!


----------



## Blasko

And black. Right?

But I actually like Daley; but what he did was just stupid. His response was even worse.


----------



## T-C

Hoping we get to see Anderson take the 205 title now.


----------



## Blasko

Anderson should fight more guys at 205 before getting a title shot, especially after his last fight.


----------



## DBro

Silva has to go through Rampage or Rashad before he gets a LHW title fight. I dont think he will be able to easily dispose of Shogun. Shogun can probabley beat Silva unless it goes to the ground


----------



## Stormbringer

Yeah I agree Anderson needs to fight either Rampage or Rashad and then Shogun, but even before that he needs to move to 205 permanently and beat someone before fight Rampage or Rashad.


----------



## T-C

I'm not saying Silva should get the shot straight away. I'm just saying that a makes a move to 205 a viable option for him now since his boy is no longer the champ. I do not want to see Silva make Rampage look really silly by the way.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I would however like to see Rampage slam the heart right outta Silva's chest... Silva moving up after the Sonnen fight seems like a great idea. Unless Dana decides to say screw that and push him to drop the title and move up. But would Dana want to after his last fight and how pissed he was at the performance he put on. So many variables and so many ways things could go... these next few weeks will be interesting.


----------



## DBro

If Shields decides to fight at 185 I think he will want to fight Silva. If Shields decides to go straight to 170 Silva needs to just perm movve to LHW an mix in fights at HW. I've read that he. Saaid he wants to dominate those three weight classes


----------



## Blasko

I really hope the Belfort fight doesn't happen. No buys and Belfort has done nothing to get a title shot.


----------



## T3H~L3X

The Belfort fight is only appealing because its something Silva hasnt faced before... a blitzkrieg attack that I'm sure he could defend against but Vitor could just land that lucky punch on the button every other fighter has missed. I'd watch but think Sonnen will make a much more interesting match up.


----------



## SteveMania

Vitor moves in straight lines, chin up in the air, has no jab to speak of, and generally relies on raw speed and power to overcome these defensive deficiencies. I'm no Anderson fan but he's lightyears ahead of Vitor in the boxing department, the only weapon Vitor has to threaten him with, and would likely clown him assuming Anderson came to fight instead of playing air guitar.


----------



## Dark Church

Shogun looked very impressive last night. Machida looked like crap but I have to give credit where credit is due.

Daley and Kimbo being cut though makes me happy. Kimbo/Mitrione was one of the worst bouts have ever seen from a skill stand point.


----------



## limousine ridin'

Silva has said stated that his reasoning behind fucking around in those fights is that they have him matched up with lesser fighters. He said he only wants to fight the best, so if given big time LHW match-ups, Silva will come hard.

Im no Silva apologist, but the fact htat he was able to dance around the octagon in that fight proves that it was pointless to put Maia in there with him in the first place.

but back to more current issues, Rua was very impressive, hopefully he'll get a few defenses under his belt, that title has been passed around like a hot potato since Liddell


----------



## wwevilman

limousine ridin' said:


> Silva has said stated that his reasoning behind fucking around in those fights is that they have him matched up with lesser fighters. He said he only wants to fight the best, so if given big time LHW match-ups, Silva will come hard.
> 
> Im no Silva apologist, but the fact htat he was able to dance around the octagon in that fight proves *that it was pointless to put Maia in there with him in the first place*.
> 
> but back to more current issues, Rua was very impressive, hopefully he'll get a few defenses under his belt, that title has been passed around like a hot potato since Liddell


He was only in there because Belfort got injured and Sonnen still wasn't medically cleared, what would you have done?


----------



## Blasko

Watched the Shogun/Machida II fight and Machida's mouth was open for most of the fight.

:hmm:


----------



## Rush

seancarleton77 said:


> T*he man is probably the greatest Light heavyweight in Mixed Martial Arts history* and he's still pretty young, people should no longer doubt Shogun. Shogun 2 Machida 0 (I go by logic not blind judges)


Chuck Liddell says hi...


----------



## RKing85

go watch Tom Lawlor's entrance somewhere on the net. Came out as Apollo Creed. Loving Lawler's entrances these days. They are outstanding.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I feel this must be said after Koscheck's performance last night: thread could use Josh


----------



## Mikey Damage

I know. We tried.

I should ask Headliner to keep him banned from every section except Sports (MMA thread, really).


----------



## Role Model

yeah it's not the same mocking the blanket without Josh around.


----------



## Myers




----------



## seancarleton77

Sticksy said:


> Chuck Liddell says hi...


I honestly don't believe that. Liddell is like the Hogan of UFC, sure he did a lot but Flair (Shogun) and Bret Hart (Rampage)out performed him every night they fought while in PRIDE. Liddell is/was greatness but he would at no point in his career be able to beat a 100 percent Shogun.


----------



## Myers

seancarleton77 said:


> I honestly don't believe that. *Liddell is like the Hogan of UFC,* sure he did a lot but Flair (Shogun) and Bret Hart (Rampage)out performed him every night they fought while in PRIDE. Liddell is/was greatness but he would at no point in his career be able to beat a 100 percent Shogun.


Never again should Hogan and Liddell be in the same sentence... besides this one

IMO I don't think shogun at this point has done enough in MMA to garner the monaker of greatest 205'er of all time. I think liddell has done more for the sport and has put together an impressive career along the way. 

At the same time, that division is too stacked to make a claim as the greatest fighter, it is ever changing. Hell people were saying last year that Machida wasn't losing the belt for the a long time.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Although it does seem to lessen the prestige abit I like the fact that the LHW title has become such an unpredictable part of UFC. When a WW, HVW, or MW(and Until recently LW) title fight announced its almost guaranteed the champions gonna dominate and eventually either by sub, ko, or decision take home HIS title. 2008 was the year of Upset and 2009 seemingly became the year of dominance. 2010 has thus brought us both.


----------



## Rush

seancarleton77 said:


> I honestly don't believe that. Liddell is like the Hogan of UFC, sure he did a lot but Flair (Shogun) and Bret Hart (Rampage)out performed him every night they fought while in PRIDE. Liddell is/was greatness but he would at no point in his career be able to beat a 100 percent Shogun.


First of all never compare Liddell to Hogan again (that also goes for the other wrestling references)

Liddell has done heaps more for the sport than Shogun could ever dream of. He also defended his light heavyweight belt 4 times and thorughout his prime was only defeated by Rampage and Couture. Shogun won the 2005 GP in Pride and defeated a bunch of name fighters but its hard to compare between the 2 due to the different rules. I would wager that a prime Liddell would KO Shogun. Regardless Wanderlei Silva was infinitely more impressive in Pride than Rampage and Shogun.


----------



## seancarleton77

Just listened to a Jim Ross interview, he needs to take Mike Goldberg's job SOON.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> I know. We tried.
> 
> I should ask Headliner to keep him banned from every section except Sports (MMA thread, really).


This is a great idea.



seancarleton77 said:


> Just listened to a Jim Ross interview, he needs to take Mike Goldberg's job SOON.


No.


----------



## Role Model

the thought of JR calling mma makes me laugh so hard, maybe 7-8 years ago, but he's terrible now. people mock Goldberg, but he does a much better job than JR could do in 2010.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> No.


haha, was going to type up something saying why he shouldn't but that works well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

In the news department, Roy Nelson vs. Junior dos Santos at UFC 117. Should be a fun fight and really test the ground skills of Santos because I doubt Nelson will be dumb enough to stand. 

And Sakuraba is fighting Ralek Gracie at DREAM 14. Sakuraba needs to win and retire with a win over a Gracie. Fitting end. Just retire. Win or lose. It's getting sad.


----------



## Role Model

still unsure if i should laugh or cry that Sakuraba is still fighting, laugh till i cry perhaps?


----------



## MITB

McQueen said:


> Glad Paul Daley is gone, guy is a fucking punk and unlike the Diaz bros is a one dimensional fighter. *Plus he's British*.


Whoooooooaaaaa there!!!!

I can't believe Daley has been castigated for his sucker punch but the fact Kos flat out CHEATED has been ignored. It's not the first time either, the guys a fucking disgrace to MMA. Dana should retract the title shot and TUF coaching spot. I don't care if the heel Kos and holier than thou GSP will be good tv, to allow Kos to profit after that is disgusting.

On a happier note, well done to Shogun, who looked like an absolute beast out there. Need Rampage to destroy Evans and I'm gonna have me a hell of a PPV headliner!


----------



## Dark Church

114 is now promoting Bisping/Miller as the co main event which is laughable. I know there isn't a better choice though because this card is really weak. If it wasn't for Rampage/Rashad this would be a fight night card.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MITB said:


> I can't believe Daley has been castigated for his sucker punch but the fact Kos flat out CHEATED has been ignored. It's not the first time either, the guys a fucking disgrace to MMA. Dana should retract the title shot and TUF coaching spot. I don't care if the heel Kos and holier than thou GSP will be good tv, to allow Kos to profit after that is disgusting.


Maybe if Daley didn't sucker punch Koscheck, that would have been the story but Daley got people talking about his actions over Koscheck's and rightfully so. 

I don't condone what Koscheck did but Daley shouldn't have been trying to throw that knee in the first place. I know things happen in the middle of the fight and the knee to a downed opponent can be a tricky situation but you have to show better restraint than he did. He didn't help himself with the sucker punch because in hindsight it's pretty easy to say, "he really wanted to hurt Koscheck at any cost so he obviously knew what he was doing by throwing that knee." Also, Koscheck still worked Daley for 15 minutes. I've already stated that Koscheck should have had a point taken away from him for what he did but it wasn't going to change the outcome of the fight or who the better fighter was on that night.

What was the other time he cheated? The Anthony Johnson fight? I thought a million slowed down replays proved he did get poked in the eye during that. It wasn't as bad he made it out to be in the middle of the fight but he still got fingered in the eye during the sequence.


----------



## Myers

Guida/Dos Anjos is also slated for UFC 117 also, should be an interesting fight. I could see Guida winning this one since Dos anjos doesn't have that knock out power and he could just grind out a decision.

I'm not sure if I want to drive up to Oakland for this card, I hate that place.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Crap. I thought it was Guida vs Paulo Thiago at first...then I remembered PT is a 170'er. Dammit. I'd like to see that fight.

Guida is awesome, but Dos Anjos bores me. Not impressed by his performance.

As for 114. Great case of a card lacking "name power" but still likely to deliver an exciting show. 



* Rashad Evans vs. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson - HOLY FUCKING SHIT AWESOME CANNOT WAIT
* Jason Brilz vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira* - Lil Nog seems rather awesome, so, I'm down for this fight b/c of him
* Michael Bisping vs. Dan Miller - Both fighters need this win. Miller, much, much more. Should see some urgency from both guys. 
* Todd Duffee vs. Mike Russow - Get to see future HW contender, Todd Duffee. 
* John Hathaway vs. Diego Sanchez - this fight should be crazy awesome. Hathaway wins this, he's right there in the title hunt. 

Then Kim vs Amir should be good on the spike tv card. Korean fighters are exciting. :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Guida is awesome, but Dos Anjos bores me. Not impressed by his performance


Anjos looked really good against Terry Etim at UFC 112.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Never saw the fight, but I thought I read Etim was in control of the fight until Rafael pulled out an outstanding armbar?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

What are you doing reading other reports/columns that aren't done by me?

First round was close but I had Anjos winning it because he was really active on the ground. 2nd round was all Anjos on the ground before he submitted him. Overall it was a really good performance, especially on the ground.

Guida is gonna be in trouble with Anjos on the ground. As long as Anjos doesn't try to wrestle with Guida and he just concedes the takedown (something Nate Diaz should have done) and works from his back, he could submit Guida who has good but not great submission defense.


----------



## SteveMania

Rogerio/Brilz isn't as bad as most are making it out to be. Sans Cane, Rogerio hasn't been blowing people out of the water and he's taking on a guy that should probably be 4-0 in the UFC. Not to mention Brilz is capable of making it a dog fight so long as he plays his hand right and avoids any longer term commitment on the feet.

I would have preferred Griffin though, if only to see him flop around the canvas after getting shellacked.


----------



## DBro

I am really looking forward to the dos Santos/Nelson fight. Velasquez will get the Lesnar/Carwin winner, and dos Santos will get a title fight after, but im not sure he will be able to beat Nelson.


----------



## Dark Church

They are trying to put Marcus Davis on the 118 card in Boston which is a good idea.


----------



## Overrated

HYPE

Dana has confirmed that the winner of rampage/evans gets the first crack at Shogun.


----------



## Dark Church

Does anyone here think Belcher performed an illegal piledriver on Cote? I have not seen any new sites mention it but I think it is an interesting question. I believe that since Cote's head took the impact first Belcher should have been DQ'd.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> They are trying to put Marcus Davis on the 118 card in Boston which is a good idea.


Good idea as long as he's on the prelim card.



Dark Church said:


> Does anyone here think Belcher performed an illegal piledriver on Cote? I have not seen any new sites mention it but I think it is an interesting question. I believe that since Cote's head took the impact first Belcher should have been DQ'd.


Cote's forehead hit so per the rule, it wasn't illegal. He wasn't downwardly spiked on top of his head like a piledriver, which would have been illegal. It's a fine line and it was certainly questionable but I don't think it was illegal give what the rule is.

Also, FUCK the UFC 116 with both guys having title. So stupid.


----------



## SteveMania

It was a face-plant, not a spike. Think of driving a spike or nail into an object, spiking the head is the same thing, driving it vertically into the mat. Cote got face-planted, not spiked.


----------



## asdf122345

Overrated said:


> HYPE
> 
> Dana has confirmed that the winner of rampage/evans gets the first crack at Shogun.


Damn that poster made Carwin as huge as Lesnar..


----------



## Stormbringer

AMPLine4Life said:


> Also, FUCK the UFC 116 with both guys having title. So stupid.


Mir had a title too right? Or you just mean the title being on two guys in one poster?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

DX-Superkick said:


> Mir had a title too right? Or you just mean the title being on two guys in one poster?


I thought Mir/Carwin being for the interim Heavyweight title was bullshit since they knew Brock was coming back and I think it's stupid for both guys to have a title on the post when everyone knows Carwin's doesn't matter and he's admitted that. It's a marketing ploy but it's an unnecessary one. 

In news that makes me extremely happy. Wanderlei Silva is starting to tweet from his account rather than having some guy doing it for him or whatever. His first tweet:



> Now is wanderlei I gona star talking with my friends


MY FRIENDS!

His second:



> Shogum is Congractulaition


SHOGUM!



> You is the best in the word the best pound for pound I think


BEST IN THE WORD! 

This is why twitter was invented.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> In the news department, Roy Nelson vs. Junior dos Santos at UFC 117. Should be a fun fight and really test the ground skills of Santos because I doubt Nelson will be dumb enough to stand.
> 
> And Sakuraba is fighting Ralek Gracie at DREAM 14. Sakuraba needs to win and retire with a win over a Gracie. Fitting end. Just retire. Win or lose. It's getting sad.


FUCK. I wanted "THE CHAMP" FRANK MIR to be fighting Nelson even if there was not upside for him taking that fight. JDS is a beast, big fan of the guy and hope he takes this one. 



Myers said:


> Guida/Dos Anjos is also slated for UFC 117 also, should be an interesting fight. I could see Guida winning this one since Dos anjos doesn't have that knock out power and he could just grind out a decision.
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to drive up to Oakland for this card, I hate that place.


Should be fun fight at 155, Guida is always exciting and Dos Anjos is a another good guy at 155. I agree, probably a decision with Guida just taking Dos Anjos down over and over again,, maybe Dos Anjos catches him on the ground.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> FUCK. I wanted "THE CHAMP" FRANK MIR to be fighting Nelson even if there was not upside for him taking that fight. JDS is a beast, big fan of the guy and hope he takes this one.


How was there no upside for Mir against Nelson? Mir is coming off a loss, Nelson is coming off two wins including winning TUF 10, and Nelson has a solid name behind him. Plenty of upside for Mir.


----------



## Blasko

Whoever denies Saku; find a cliff, procide to jump off.

:side:


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> How was there no upside for Mir against Nelson? Mir is coming off a loss, Nelson is coming off two wins including winning TUF 10, and Nelson has a solid name behind him. Plenty of upside for Mir.


Just in terms of name value. I know Nelson won TUF and has some solid wins behind him but Mir has pretty much just had money fights against big names since early 2008 excluding the Kongo fight. Opponents were Lesnar(x2), Carwin & Big Nog. A loss would push him down the ladder while I do not think a win would really put him anywhere. I cannot see him getting another title shot while Carwin or Lesnar are champions.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Just in terms of name value. I know Nelson won TUF and has some solid wins behind him but Mir has pretty much just had money fights against big names since early 2008 excluding the Kongo fight. Opponents were Lesnar(x2), Carwin & Big Nog. A loss would push him down the ladder while I do not think a win would really put him anywhere. I cannot see him getting another title shot while Carwin or Lesnar are champions.


There really isn't anyone out there for Mir to fight who has the name value of the guys you mentioned. He's not gonna fight Cain and he's not gonna fight Santos. Those are the only two guys with more value than Nelson right now. Sure there's also the rematch against Nog but he's coming off a loss and Mir already beat him (I know about the staph infection but he still lost). Again. At least Nelson is coming off some wins. Mir/Nog would probably do better business because it's a rematch with a good story but either way Mir is going to co-main event at best so business will mainly depend on the main event. Plus Mir/Nelson has a decent story behind it (2003 grapplers tournament, both Vegas natives who didn't cross paths often, never really got along) and Mir's shit talk is what really matters anyway and you know he'll deliver there.

A loss by Mir against anyone is going to put him down the ladder. So he might as well lose to a guy who has some momentum behind him rather than someone like Gabriel Gonzaga. And vice versa. He might as well beat a guy who has some momentum behind.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I think we're going to get Mir vs Nog 2...and I don't like it. 

I just don't want to see that fight again.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I think Mir/Nog 2 is interesting just because it'll really show where both guys are at pending they're both healthy.

If Nog wins it'll prove the first fight was somewhat of a fluke and that Mir has benefited from a lot of luck in his rise to the top. If Mir wins it'll prove that he's somewhat legit as a threat and that Nog might indeed be done. I think it's a fight that sort of proves more about the loser than it does the winner.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Mikey Damage said:


> I think we're going to get Mir vs Nog 2...and I don't like it.
> 
> I just don't want to see that fight again.


I think a lot of people would argue that, with what Nog had to go through, we never actually saw a proper fight between the two.


----------



## SteveMania

I think Mir/Nog II makes sense at this point. Everyone knows Mir's ability to draw would be the focal point behind making the rematch (that and the whole staph infection debacle, even though I've been saying for awhile now that Nog is shot and has been since his vision went down the tubes back in '07) and it'd be foolish to throw Mir in there with any one of the established newcomers.

Not to mention Nog, even though I picked him to beat Mir the first go around, is a good match-up for Mir nowadays solely because after all these years he still moves in straight lines, doesn't have that granite chin anymore and lacks the speed required to do damage on the feet. Let's face it, Mir doesn't stand much of a chance against Lesnar in a third fight, Carwin, Cain or Cigano, probably loses to Big Country, already starched Kongo, which means the next best opponent out there, Nog (also a good match-up for him) is the best option. Or they could throw together Mir/Gonzaga and see who possesses the more Grinch-sized heart.


----------



## Dark Church

Why not have Mir fight Cain. Having Cain sit out until the end of the year for the Carwin/Lesnar winner just doesn't seem right.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> Why not have Mir fight Cain. Having Cain sit out until the end of the year for the Carwin/Lesnar winner just doesn't seem right.


Agreed on Cain sitting out being lame. But Mir isn't the right opponent because if Mir wins, he can't really challenge the Carwin/Lesnar winner. 

They should be doing Santos/Cain in a #1 contenders fight. Winner would be the legit top contender and there wouldn't be any disputing that.


----------



## Myers

I agree with the idea of a Cain/JDS fight for #1 contender, it's great to finally see a stacked HW division. It wasn't to long ago Brandon Vera was being touted as a possible future HW champion and Tim Sylvia was garnering attention as an unstoppable champion.

I am not to excited for the strikeforce show this Saturday, my only interest really is the title fight. They should have made Werdum/Rodgers instead and tried to put together Fedor/Overeem for a later date.


----------



## Liam Miller

I agree Cain/Cigano would be awesome, i will cry if nelson beats JDS sure dana will aswell.

Actually forgot about strikeforce this weekend hopefully it's better than the last one, on papaer it does not look as good but hopefully we see some exciting fights.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

How does the Strikeforce event not look good on paper outside of the name value?

Rogers/Overeem and Silva/Arlovski should end in KO's, Souza/Villasenor should be a submission or KO although that might be boring, Gracie/Randleman should be a submission, Cavalcante/Britt should be a good stand up battle. 

On paper is has the potential to be a really exciting show.


----------



## Liam Miller

I mean't compared to the last show which had a shitload of people creaming over it.

I'm intrested to see Ubereem fight again in america.


----------



## SteveMania

Cain and Cigano don't have to fight and I'd actually prefer that they didn't, at least for now, because it knocks off one of two great contenders for the title. They'll have their chance to fight at some point so there's really no point in rushing it, at least to my eyes. I'd also like to see Cain get back in there again if only to gain some more ring time, but it looks like his next outing will be later this year for the title.


----------



## Stormbringer

Just to see JDS knock the Brown Pride off of Cain would be worth the title fight.


----------



## Blasko

The Heavyweight title picture is as hot as it's ever been; a Cain/JDS match could very well cause a bad reaction. 

Pretty much, Heavyweight division is a baby. They shouldn't rush or do anything hasty.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Meh. If Cain were to fight again (and obviously he's not), why would he fight anyone else? I just don't see the point of risking him losing to someone who isn't one fight away from a title shot when they could do a #1 contenders fight that is a true #1 contenders fight. I'd just rather see the two guys who deserve the title shot the most fight to see who truly deserves it over worrying about knocking off contenders. Contenders will always emerge as long as the booking is smart.


----------



## DBro

AMPLine4Life said:


> How does the Strikeforce event not look good on paper outside of the name value?
> 
> Rogers/Overeem and Silva/Arlovski should end in KO's, Souza/Villasenor should be a submission or KO although that might be boring, Gracie/Randleman should be a submission, Cavalcante/Britt should be a good stand up battle.
> 
> On paper is has the potential to be a really exciting show.


All Strikeforce cards look great on paper, but sadly they all fail.
Go Overeem!


----------



## T3H~L3X

> On dealing with the fans during his stint in Pride (2003)
> “It’s cool but I don’t fight to be a famous guy or anything. I started fighting to pay the bills. I like the fans and everything, and they’re cool, but what heterosexual guy wants to get their rocks off by a bunch of guys knowing them? If I was a movie star or something, it would be different, because girls would know who I was too. But in America, only guys know who I am, so it’s not a big deal to me. In Japan, girls come up to me too and ask for autographs and stuff like that too. But in America, girls rarely know who I am. This is not a sport that girls watch. If I was acting in a soap opera, it would be different. Girls would come up to me and then it would be worth it. Girls going crazy over you, yeah, but a bunch of guys, come on. It’s nice and cool and everything, but it’s not something that floats my boat.”


UFC.com has a write up of Rampage quotes... some gems in there... God I can't wait till he smashes Rashad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

DBro said:


> All Strikeforce cards look great on paper, but sadly they all fail.
> Go Overeem!


Yeah. Strikeforce: Evolution and Strikeforce: Miami really didn't deliver in terms of action.


----------



## DBro

I hope Rampage comes back with a new mindset and destroys Rashad, and is able to put up a good fight with Shogun. He lost to Shogun in Pride in the first round due to soccer kicks. Hoping he'll do better if he gets another shot


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> How does the Strikeforce event not look good on paper outside of the name value?
> 
> Rogers/Overeem and Silva/Arlovski should end in KO's, Souza/Villasenor should be a submission or KO although that might be boring, Gracie/Randleman should be a submission, Cavalcante/Britt should be a good stand up battle.
> 
> On paper is has the potential to be a really exciting show.


I am just going by experience. Nashville,Miami,Evolution, and even to an extent Fedor/Rodgers were lackluster in my opinion. Either way I'm still catching watching it when it happens and I hope they put on an amazing show.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> I am just going by experience. Nashville,Miami,Evolution, and even to an extent Fedor/Rodgers were lackluster in my opinion. Either way I'm still catching watching it when it happens and I hope they put on an amazing show.


I don't put too much stock into my opinion for Nashville and Fedor/Rogers since I was there for both of them and Nashville was decent while Fedor/Rogers was great. I know Nashville came across like shit on TV but in the building it was a fun night.

Miami was a bunch of one sided fights but Lawler/Manhoef was pretty awesome and Diaz/Zaromskis was exciting. 

Don't get how anyone didn't think Evolution didn't deliver. KING MO celebration, Souza's ground clinic against Lindland, Thomson/Melendez FOTYC, and Smith's comeback against Cung Le. That show ruled.


----------



## Blasko

Lawler/Manhoef was great. Only great part of the show.


----------



## W-W-E

Watch Dana put on an awesome free fight card to make up for this, no one was more upset about the main event than him.


----------



## DBro

He did put together a good card. The headline will be the replay of Garcia v. Sung Jung


----------



## Mikey Damage

I had no idea the first Evans/Rampage primetime was tonight.

Fucking excited for this!!


----------



## seancarleton77

Rampage cut a very serious promo on Rashad, I'm kinda scared for Evans now.


----------



## T3H~L3X

From what Ive read Rampage seems to be the most motivated he has been in a long while and a motivated Rampage can be nothing but a troublesome night for Rashad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Primetime will be great as long as Rampage is on point.

Nate Diaz vs. That Fake Irish Guy at UFC 118. Another chance for Fake Irish to show he's mediocre.


----------



## Liam Miller

I like the sounds of Diaz/Davis could be a scrap, Boston card is looking good from the rumoured fights.


----------



## Overrated

i hope nate tools the plastic paddy.


----------



## Myers

I am curious how Nate will do against Davis. If he can get past gatekeeper davis, I think it puts Diaz in that next echelon of fighters like Mike Swick or Ben Saunders.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

As much as i'll be rooting for Rampage, i really feel like Rashad is going to win this fight. I think it'll be decision either way though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

First Primetime episode was meh until VOODOO CHILD played over the final montage. 

Not saying it was bad but after seeing four episode of Mayweather on 24/7, this felt completely flat.


----------



## SteveMania

For Davis' sake he should be mulling for Baroni. He's starting to show his age and it won't end well for him if he takes the fight with Nate.


----------



## Mikey Damage

The primetime wasn't the trash-talk I had hoped for, but I still enjoyed it. I thought they had been filming for a couple weeks now, but since they showed stuff from 113, I guess not. Pretty quick turnaround for the production team, and whatnot.

I really cannot wait for the fight, though. Rampage, ftw.


----------



## Myers

I liked when it showed Rashad watching the Shogun/Machida fight from this past weekend, I wonder what was going through his mind to see Machida knocked out.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I don't know about Rashad, but it scared me. This must be the mental Shogun you boys were talking about all last week. Scarily impressive.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Rashad looked disappointed. I'm pretty sure he wanted Machida to win so he could get his rematch, avenge his only loss, and be the first to beat Machida. I know he still wants to fight Machida just to avenge the loss so I'm sure he hopes Machida comes back strong.

Edit: Forgot to mention this: THE SNUGGIE! If Rashad actually KO's Rampage and puts a snuggie over him or hands him a snuggie after the fight, he'll be my favorite fighter of all time.


----------



## Dark Church

I still hope Nate Diaz (along with Nick, Melendez and Shields) all get suspended. I just think fines will be handed out though which is dissapointing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Don't expect anything to happen to Nate. He wasn't a licensed cornerman, meaning the TAC can't do anything to him. Also meaning he should have never been allowed in the cage but Strikeforce are morons and they let a million people in the cage after fights. So if Nate is going to get punished, it would come from Dana and it doesn't seem like Dana will do anything.

I know Scott Coker expects everyone else to get suspended and that's why he's not booking them for fights. Of course the loophole there is that DREAM and SF have a co-promotion agreement so, like in the case of Nick Diaz, they can just go to DREAM and fight until their suspension is up.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

^ That relationship is really turning out well for Strike Force 

If I were Dreamstage I'd be shitting it because so far they've not matched up well to their American counterparts.


----------



## RKing85

118 looks to be the next really big show

Frankie Edgar vs BJ Penn
Randy Couture vs James Toney
Kenny Florian vs Gray Maynard
Nate Marquardt vs Rousimar Palhares
Marcus Davis vs Nate Diaz


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm glad Court McGee got a second chance after losing via screw job decision against Nick ring. Uscola is a HUGE prick and only got picked to fight again due to his record, I was not impressed by his performance, ignorance or his negativity.


----------



## RKing85

I wanted to punch babies every time someone said before the season started, "Uscola is one of the favorites this season because of his experience". Uscola is a garbage fighter who made up bullshit fights to try and get his sherdog fightfinder record to look better a few years back.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

TITTIES! is fighting on KOTC tonight against AFROZILLA!

Might be my favorite match up in the history of MMA.


----------



## Myers

Lahley's next opponent will be someone named Ron Sparks, I don't know much about him besides being 5-0.

Cyborg will be in the Fedor/Werdum show, but they haven't named an opponent yet.


----------



## Blasko

Lashley is most likely going to pull out a week before the fight. 

Who's left for Cyborg in her weight division?


----------



## T3H~L3X

Who was there in the beginning?


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> TITTIES! is fighting on KOTC tonight against AFROZILLA!
> 
> Might be my favorite match up in the history of MMA.


pfff, Bobby "HOOD STYLE~!" Green vs anyone is the best matchup ever.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Donald Sanchez and Angelo Sanchez just had a HELL of a fight on KOTC. Five round back and forth title fight. Not technically great but still really damn good. A FOTYC if Garcia/Zombie didn't already lock up FOTY and more than 100 people saw it. Everyone should check it out if they enjoy a good fight.


----------



## McQueen

Sanchez vs Sanchez huh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

^^Yeah. The terrible ring announcer (named "Big Poppa Schnake") was reading the decision and said, "the judges score it ##-## for Sanchez" long pause. "wait. uh." another long pause. "they're both named Sanchez. Sorry."



Sticksy said:


> pfff, Bobby "HOOD STYLE~!" Green vs anyone is the best matchup ever.


I'm still pissed Bobby "Fighting Style: HOOD~!" Green wasn't on the last KOTC show despite being advertised.

But come on. TITTIES vs. AFROZILLA. That's fucking gold. 

And for those that don't know, Maria (from WWE) is the KOTC interviewer. She makes every event worth watching.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Maria just interviewed one of the fighters GRANDMA! Greatest thing ever. 

TITTIES VS. AFROZILLA IS NEXT~!


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> Sanchez vs Sanchez huh.


that matchup happens tri-daily down in mexico.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

BEST. FIGHT. EVER. 

The ending was fucking sick.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I dunno who has been following the Shine Fights vs. Don King Promotions fiasco but the court ruled in favor of DKP earlier to prevent Ricardo Mayorga from fighting Din Thomas tonight. Shine Fights say they're going to ignore the ruling and that the fight will go on. Doesn't seem very smart to go against a courts ruling but that's just me. 

I really want to order this trainwreck of a PPV tonight but I'm on SF duty so I'll have to catch the download tomorrow.


----------



## T-C

Surely by doing that the promotion is basically asking to be put out of business, no?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I would think so. But I'm not a lawyer. 

Short term is could increase their PPV buys from 500 to 750 because people want to see what happens. So that's a positive.


----------



## McQueen

Was there really a FOTYC last night AMP?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Yeah man. Angelo Sanchez vs. Donald Sanchez. 

Zombie/Garcia already have FOTY locked up but last nights Sanchez/Sanchez battle is top 5 thus far.


----------



## McQueen

Cool, i'll check it out sometime this week.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mayorga vs Thomas is interesting.

Thomas may not be elite, but he's not quite a jobber like other guys have gotten in their first. (Bo Cantrell...any of Lashley's opponents)


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Meh. Thomas should own him on the ground. 

The more interesting story is whether or not the fight will even take place. Shine Fights wasn't smart enough to line up a replacement opponent even though they've known for weeks now that Don King was trying to stop the fight. 

I'm pretty excited for SF tonight. Gracie's US MMA debut, Fejao back in action, Souza/Villasenor, Arlovski's comeback, Rogers/Overeem. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

AMPLine4Life said:


> Meh. Thomas should own him on the ground.
> 
> The more interesting story is whether or not the fight will even take place. Shine Fights wasn't smart enough to line up a replacement opponent even though they've known for weeks now that Don King was trying to stop the fight.
> 
> I'm pretty excited for SF tonight. Gracie's US MMA debut, Fejao back in action, Souza/Villasenor, Arlovski's comeback, Rogers/Overeem. Interesting stuff.


Tell me about it!!!  

I'm probably more excited for this than I was for the UFC 113. I don't know if it's because I don't get to see as much as the Strikeforce guys or what? But I generally look forward to their events more than the UFC's. 

It could have something to do with the Dream talent deal though.


----------



## Blasko

Really curious on what submission Randleman's 'heart' will get him caught in tonight. Thinking armbar.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Quick question, what time is SF on GMT (UK) ??


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Same time as the UFC shows, which is 10PM east.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

3am gay. May catch this one tomorrow then. Cheers.


----------



## thepunisherkills

So mayorga fight tonight? SF is on, and Khan vs Paulie....

Good fight night tonight!

edit: The event will go on without the mayorga fight, according to wiki


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Shine Fights is canceled for tonight. NCAC wouldn't allow the event to take place according to people there. I'm more inclined to believe that Shine Fights realized they fucked up and that they just decided to cancel the whole thing. NCAC doesn't give enough of a fuck to cancel the event just because the main event fell through.

We can now group Shine Fights, Affliction, and EliteXC as companies who struck out on their third major event. Hell of a group.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wouldn't surprise me to see Mayorga end up in STF.

Assuming the court situation is all cleared up, and he can fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Don't count on it. Not unless SF is willing to co-promote with Don King Promotions and lord knows they already have enough headaches dealing with M-1 Global. Mayorge won't be fighting MMA as long as he's under contract to DKP or whoever signs him is willing to co-promote because of course Don King would be willing to allow Mayorge to fight MMA as long as he profits from it.


----------



## Overrated

don king is a .....


----------



## Myers

Sucks to hear about the Mayorge fight, I was looking forward to it. Never ceases to amaze me how greedy some people are.


----------



## Dark Church

Am I the only one that thinks Kimbo will go to Strikeforce and be fed to Fedor on CBS?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> Am I the only one that thinks Kimbo will go to Strikeforce and be fed to Fedor on CBS?


Probably not. But it's not likely to happen. If Kimbo goes to Strikeforce they'll put him against Herschel Walker on CBS. Strikeforce might be stupid but they're not stupid enough to do that knowing what kind of backlash it will cause.


----------



## Myers

I'm all for a Kimbo/Fedor fight, not to mention it would do decent ratings. Hell I'll watch Kimbo fight a cactus.


----------



## Blasko

Gus Johnson is the best of the bunch. The commentary is so bad at times, and I'm a huge Shamrock fan.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kimbo/Fedor sounds like utter garbage. What's the point for a fight that would last 12 seconds?

Slice vs Walker would be interesting.

DVR UFC, watch STF. Not a bad night.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Frank Shamrock is usually pretty terrible on commentary. I like the guy as well but he's still terrible.

Anderson Silva peaking in the corner of Cavalcante.


----------



## seancarleton77

Would have loved to have seen that cock Mayorge get subbed in the first!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Good stuff from Cavalcante. My guess is that he'll fight KING MO for the title now since SF has no other Light Heavyweights.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that's some good KO power.

Feijao looked nice.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Gracie submits Randleman. No one shocked.

Randleman was a moron for even trying the takedown.


----------



## Blasko

Getting knocked down, by strikes, from a Gracie isn't really a good sign.

Also, what is the most stacked division in SF? Can't name it off the top of my head.


----------



## Mikey Damage

if Shields resigns, gotta be MW.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

HW division isn't terrible. Top 6 guys are solid and up. But it's probably the MW division even without Shields, which speaks to the lack of quality in the rest of their divisions. 

Little disappointed Souza couldn't finish Villasenor. His striking looked better than the announcers (terrible the entire night thus far) gave him credit for.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Glass chin time!

I don't think Arlovsky can make it through this fight without napping.

edit: Andrei is eating some punches. I'm somewhat impressed with his chin.


----------



## Blasko

"HE SHOULD DO A FLYING KNEE!!! LOL"

God, I hate this commentary.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dear Silva. Your first name is Antonio. Not Anderson. Quit dancing. Thanks.

Overeem/Rogers needs to be a brawl or end in a highlight KO to save this show.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yep. this show might not be a dud. 

but it's not good. and that's the trend with STF shows.

why do we keep getting excited for this company?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> yep. this show might not be a dud.
> 
> but it's not good. and that's the trend with STF shows.
> 
> why do we keep getting excited for this company?


They have interesting fights on paper. It's up to the fighters to deliver. Plus I get excited for any MMA. Especially if it's free.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rogers has been completely outclassed.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'm not sure if Overeem is really great or if Rogers is really terrible. Probably a little of both.


----------



## Blasko

Rodgers looks like the can that he is. Shouldn't be anywhere near the big boys.


----------



## Overrated

UBEREEM  still laughing at all the people saying rogers was going to ko him.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Rogers got thrown to the ground like a big fat sack of greeasy potatoes. Ubereem just called out fedor. War fedor vs Ubereem!


----------



## Mikey Damage

That was a really empty cage after the fight. :side:

Overeem vs Fedor is the only fight I want to see in the HW division.


----------



## SteveMania

Was never sold on Rogers because like most of the brawler-type, he lumbers around, throws wild loopy haymakers from his hips, has no semblance of a jab, and makes no effort to move his head. Nevermind his ground game. He's serviceable in the clinch when up against a smaller HW and he's a natural combination puncher with power. That's it.

Back to the drawing board for AA, hopefully this time he works on tightening up his defense, again. Gawd knows he doesn't have the greatest chin in the world and moving straight backwards hands down is the recipe for disaster against any HW that can throw down.


----------



## Myers

Wow that commentary was atrocious, aside from that, pretty good show IMO.


----------



## SteveMania

I found it amusing that they were rallying behind Villasenor in the third round as if it was a foregone conclusion that he won the fight. They wouldn't stop harping on Jacare gassing in the third either. I say get Mauro the fuck out of there ASAP, and can Shamrock as well. Gus Johnson should focus on college ball but he's probably the best in the booth right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

He should try a jumping knee!! 

Terrible. Altogether, it was lackluster show, and further drives the point that STF needs to improve its product.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> He should try a jumping knee!!
> 
> Terrible. Altogether, it was lackluster show, and further drives the point that STF needs to improve its product.


Give Strikeforce some credit tonight. For the first time since I can remember, they actually had a future show to promote with a date and headline fights. And not only did they have one, but they had TWO future shows that they plugged. I thought that was a big step for them.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> He should try a jumping knee!!


"That's impossible, even his hair follicles have muscles"


----------



## PuroresuPride18

I personally really enjoyed the show. Especially since I didn't have to spend $60 on it. I was surprised how badly Brett Rogers was OWNED. I also enjoyed the Kevin Randleman vs. Roger Gracie fght. It showed Kevin still has a little bit of juice left in his tank. Overall I'd give this a 7 out 10. Now I really can't wait for Fedor in June, DREAM 14, and Brock Lesnar's return. Very exciting year for MMA so far.


----------



## Rush

PuroresuPride18 said:


> I personally really enjoyed the show. Especially since I didn't have to spend $60 on it. I was surprised how badly Brett Rogers was OWNED. I also enjoyed the Kevin Randleman vs. Roger Gracie fght. *It showed Kecin still has a little bit of juice left in his tank.* Overall I'd give this a 7 out 10. Now I really can't wait for Fedor in June, DREAM 14, and Brock Lesnar's return. Very exciting year for MMA so far.


really? a loss second round by submission shows you have something left?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

SteveMania said:


> I found it amusing that they were rallying behind Villasenor in the third round as if it was a foregone conclusion that he won the fight. They wouldn't stop harping on Jacare gassing in the third either. I say get Mauro the fuck out of there ASAP, and can Shamrock as well. Gus Johnson should focus on college ball but he's probably the best in the booth right now.


One man - Michael Schiavello

Good event, all my picks won except AA. (Apparently I cant find that fight anywhere).

Bigfoot Vs Rogers next for them maybe?


----------



## Liam Miller

Decent night of fights, all went as i expected.

So im guessing Ubereem passed the piss test? i hope he has so i can see Fedor demolish him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

WWE_TNA said:


> So im guessing Ubereem passed the piss test? i hope he has so i can see Fedor demolish him.


Won't know for a week or so.

Edit: Strikeforce announced that Jan Finney gets to be Mrs. Cyborg next murder victim. She usually competes at 135. May God have mercy on her soul.


----------



## Zombiekid29

So last night was the first Strikeforce event I've ever watched. It was also the last. Back to mainstream MMA we go...


----------



## thepunisherkills

So Ubereem was implying that Fedor was ducking him? Youll eat those words demolition man.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Zombiekid29 said:


> So last night was the first Strikeforce event I've ever watched. It was also the last. Back to mainstream MMA we go...


Care to give reasons why? I'm interested in a casual fans perspective on what Strikeforce did wrong. Something more than "the fights weren't good" would be nice considering fights can be hit and miss on every show.


----------



## SteveMania

I hope Strikeforce succeeds but they need to get their shit together. There's far too many fighters that are hanging in limbo right now as a result of them not arranging fights on future cards. Guys like Lawler, Beerbohm (who fought last night and waited seven months for the call), Shaolin, Galvao, Toughill, Hieron and a bunch more have expressed such.

It also sucks that Showtime has such a stranglehold on the production and business ends of their operations to the point where it's preventing fighters that have signed nearly a year ago from making their promotional debut. WW prospect Roger Bowling signed with Strikeforce over seven months ago and is just now getting ready to fight for an upcoming Challengers Series card.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Zombiekid29 said:


> So last night was the first Strikeforce event I've ever watched. It was also the last. Back to mainstream MMA we go...


Lol MMA on CBS and Showtime is not considered mainstread now? hahaha


----------



## T-C

Did the Floyd/mosley ppv do more viewers than the last CBS card?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

T-C said:


> Did the Floyd/mosley ppv do more viewers than the last CBS card?


Nah. Strikeforce: Nashville did 2.9 million viewers. Mayweather/Mosley did 1.4 million buys. Not that it's fair to compare CBS viewers to PPV buyers.


----------



## T-C

Ah i was told the average was much lower for that strikeforce card.


----------



## seancarleton77

From BJ Penn's official website:

http://www.bjpenn.com/profiles/blogs/koscheck-not-faking-it-at-ufc


----------



## AMPLine4Life

seancarleton77 said:


> From BJ Penn's official website:
> 
> http://www.bjpenn.com/profiles/blogs/koscheck-not-faking-it-at-ufc


Same clip. Different angle.






I don't think he was hit. The intent from Daley was there but fights aren't based on intent and Koscheck went overboard in reacting to it. I still say dock him at least a point if he ever does it again.


----------



## seancarleton77

It was a graze, good selling though by Koscheck, guy is a good heel.


----------



## RKing85

Herschel Walker vs Kimbo Slice, Fedor fighting someone, and the return of Gina Carano for the fall StrikeForce card on CBS would definitly be far and away the highest rate CBS fight show if it all happened. That said, I honestly think we will not see Carano fight in 2010, and I don't see StrikeForce picking up Kimbo.

But Kimbo/Herschel Walker with a few weeks of hype done during football season would do a HUGE rating on CBS.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I think Kos saw the knee coming and reacted the way he did because his infant brain told him, "that should hurt". It's like when a child has to get a shot, but the doctor touches his arm first and the little fucker goes crazy because he thinks he was just stabbed.


----------



## Dark Church

Daley also should have been smart enough to not even throw the knee.


----------



## Myers

There is talks of a possible Melendez/Alvarez fight with bellator and SF co-promoting it, I hope they go through with it because that is a fight many people would want to see.

The UFC is showing 115 in theaters like they did for 111, kind of sucks because it's not really a card that to many people are excited for.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> The UFC is showing 115 in theaters like they did for 111, kind of sucks because it's not really a card that to many people are excited for.


How does it suck? If anything it's great because it shows that UFC 111 in theaters was a success. I doubt 115 will be the same success but at least it will give UFC an idea of what events they can put in theaters and what events they can't.


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> How does it suck? If anything it's great because it shows that UFC 111 in theaters was a success. I doubt 115 will be the same success but at least it will give UFC an idea of what events they can put in theaters and what events they can't.


Unless they start doing it more frequently, I think they should put the bigger events in theaters. UFC 116 would be a better fit IMO. I want to go to one of these eventually but I would wait for a more impressive card. Not to say that 115 will be bad, it could end up being very good, but at 20 bucks I don't want to see Cro Cop/Barry and Liddell/Franklin in the main events.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'd say the theater thing might be better for events that don't have a great line up. Fans are going to shell out $45 for the big events but for the less interesting events, it'll be easier to convince them to watch if they're only paying $20. And if they're not willing to pay $20 then they weren't willing to pay $45 so in that sense it's not much of a loss. 

As I said, UFC 115 in theaters will give the company a good idea of what events they can put theaters and what events they can't. UFC 111 was considered the first big event of the year and it did well. UFC 115 is a mediocre event to most (really depends on what Liddell has left as a draw). If it does well, expect to see almost every event in theaters. If it doesn't do well, expect to see only the big events in theaters.


----------



## -Mystery-

Any word if their expanding into new theaters or if they're staying in the same ones from 111?


----------



## Myers

I'm sure ufc.com has the list of places showing the PPV.


----------



## Mikey Damage

anyone listen to the conference call? 

good shit from both guys.

Rampage: wheres yo belt?

evans: wheres YOUR belt?

rampage? which one? I got three


----------



## Blasko

Listening to it now. 

honestly, if this isn't squashed after the fight, I can easily see them going at it after the bell.


----------



## McQueen

I seriously am starting the think i'm the only one interested in 115. I think it has some serious sleeper card potential.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

The 114 conference call was awesome. Hopefully they play some clips of it during Primetime tonight. 



McQueen said:


> I seriously am starting the think i'm the *only one* interested in 115. I think it has some serious sleeper card potential.


Come on McQueen. Who is the headliner?

I think it's a deep card. Would have been better with Alves/Fitch as the co-main but top to bottom there are a lot of good fights. Buyrate wise though it's all on the UFC brand name, a little bit of TUF (have to see how the final episodes play out), and Liddell's return.


----------



## McQueen

Ok fair enough AMP.

And I agree the card looks pretty stellar from top to bottom even if Cro Cop and The Iceman are possibly as good as done. Looking forward to seeing Pat Barry fight again though.


----------



## Myers

McQueen said:


> I seriously am starting the think i'm the only one interested in 115. I think it has some serious sleeper card potential.


I would say it's probably the least exciting card since 109, but I agree at the potential to be a good PPV.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hopefully AMC offers UFC in more theaters in the future. There's an AMC theater 15 mins from my house, but they aren't offering 115 and they didn't offer 111.


----------



## McQueen

I just go to the bar and watch it for free while I drink overpriced beer. Worthy tradeoff though.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I just go to the bar and watch it for free while I drink overpriced beer. Worthy tradeoff though.


Still gotta wait a year before I can legally drink. Could go to bar, but what's point if I can't drink?

Hate dealing with the hassle of Hooters or Buffalo Wild Wings.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I usually go to a BWW. It sucks ass to get a table in there on a fight night.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Yeah I usually go to a BWW. It sucks ass to get a table in there on a fight night.


Yeah, my friends and I have gone there 4 hours before the fight and still struggled to get a table.


----------



## McQueen

My buddy and I had to use a counter as a table during UFC 100. Thankfully BWW being a Minnesota company there isn't exactly a shortage of them where I live, probably helps with crowds a little bit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Everyone is always welcome to my apartment for fights.


----------



## McQueen

I'll be over for the Lesnar fight then.


----------



## Blasko

I just order the PPV.

I have a my friends over and we split the fare. Order food and just have a good time.

Only problems are that my room has trouble holding three people, let alone 6 and family typically doesn't like a bunch of blood thirsty guys screaming at the TV.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I used to go to bars but for the last couple my brothers boss orders them... we pick up food, snacks, and beer... sometimes he even has food so its a pretty even trade off if not a bit more his than hours. All in all a better atmosphere as going to a bar you've got douches in Affliction shirts bumping into you all night thinking they are the next GSP and drunken fools who have no idea who anyone is screaming at a pawing like it was the greatest knock out ever.


----------



## Myers

Usually we go to Huntington Beach Beer company or BWW, but yeah usually we have to get there about 90 minutes before the fights to get a table.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

I just stream ppvs like a lazy ass bum. Although i may order the next ppv after checking out the card since i'm rollin in the dough for now.


----------



## WillTheBloody

There used to be around twenty of us for every UFC fight, but 75% of those fuckers kept showing up but stopped paying. We finally told them to fuck off. Can't afford every PPV now that it's, like, five of us. As revenge, I texted the cheap bastards the Machida/Shogun II result, and I got some nasty texts back.


----------



## Word

Who a peeps rooting for? Rampage or Rashad? Can't wait for the fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

WillTheBloody said:


> There used to be around twenty of us for every UFC fight, but 75% of those fuckers kept showing up but stopped paying. We finally told them to fuck off. Can't afford every PPV now that it's, like, five of us. As revenge, I texted the cheap bastards the Machida/Shogun II result, and I got some nasty texts back.


I had the same thing pulled on me at 113, I asked for a few dollars, it's not like they're all homeless. I got like $30 dollars but there was probably 12 people there!


----------



## Word

Rashad: 'I'm going to put my balls in your face'
Rampage: 'You'll probably get a hard on too'

Iconic, sig worthy.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Rampage had a great line on the hype program last night:

"You know how you feel, like...when it's Christmas Eve and you just want to go to sleep so you can wake up and open your presents? I just want to go to sleep so I can wake up and...open his face."

I can't root against Rampage despite how much I like Rashad. I just want them to thrash each other, honestly.


----------



## Dark Church

I am 100% behind Rashad. I would have been before the A-Team thing as well. I love the fact that Rashad sent him a Snuggie.


----------



## seancarleton77

Rampage has got to be the favourite, not that it's a one sided fight. The question is can Rashad's chin take Rampage's punches? if you think Machida and Silva hit Rashad hard then wait until you see Rampage hit Rashad.

I don't even know if Evans has the ability to trade with Jackson, if Rampage can stuff Rashad's take down then Rashad is going to have a tough night. I just don't see Rashad having the chin to stand and bang wit Rampage, he's going to need his take downs.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

seancarleton77 said:


> Rampage has got to be the favourite, not that it's a one sided fight. The question is can Rashad's chin take Rampage's punches? if you think Machida and Silva hit Rashad hard then wait until you see Rampage hit Rashad.
> 
> I don't even know if Evans has the ability to trade with Jackson, if Rampage can stuff Rashad's take down then Rashad is going to have a tough night. I just don't see Rashad having the chin to stand and bang wit Rampage, he's going to need his take downs.


Everyone says Forrest has a weak chin yet he stood with Rampage for 25 minutes and only got dropped once. It's not like Rashad will be stupid enough to just stand and exchange with him because yeah, he'll probably get KO'd, but Rashad will be able to hold his own on the feet by using his movement and speed. I also suspect Rashad will use a lot of leg kicks to take away some of Rampage's power.

Primetime last night was awesome between Rashad sending Rampage the snuggie (I really hope Rampage brings it to the fight and hands it to Rashad if he KO's him) and the final trash talk/training montage with Rampage.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm torn between who i want to see Knock the fuck out of evans more rampage or shogun.

It will be nice to see Rampage win and come in shape but i have a feeling evans will just shoot and try for takedown after takedown, i'm hoping he comes and bang's but i can't see him willingly standing and trading with page for 3 rounds.


----------



## Blasko

I really want this fight to go three rounds of none stop fighting so I can get every dime worth.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

After all the hype and talk I hope someone goes to sleep and leaves no doubt as to who the better man is.


----------



## Myers

I just hope it isn't similar to when Rashad fought Silva, it would suck to see Rashad on top of Rampage for two rounds and then Rampage show better stand up in the final round.


----------



## SteveMania

I'll be rooting for Rampage mainly because I'm more interested in Shogun/Rampage II, but it won't change much either way.

As for the fight, it's two-fold. It'll depend largely on how seriously Rampage took his camp and how motivated he is because Rampage on his best day shouldn't have many problems with Rashad, who remains to be a slow starter with a shoddy gas tank. If Rampage comes out like he did against Jardine, I'd favor Rashad slightly because Evans if nothing else has underrated footwork and won't likely plant his feet ramrod in front of Rampage, who has become predictable in recent times.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Former UFC heavyweight champion Tim Sylvia and five-time World’s Strongest Man Mariusz Pudzianowski weighed in Thursday in Worcester, Mass. The two square off Friday on pay-per-view as the headliner of Moosin MMA.


----------



## SteveMania

I'd be amazed if Timmeh doesn't put this freakshow's dick in the dirt. I don't care how far removed Tim is from years ago, Pudz is a fucking joke and you'd have to be an Aspergers patient to think he's anything more than a poor man's Bob Sapp, another guy whose been mailing it in for years. If bodybuilding was the answer, you'd be seeing glorified bodybuilders tearing up the sport. But alas you don't because the vast majority of bodybuilders converted MMA fighters can't even make it on any rinky dink gladiators challenge.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fatass Tim weighed in at 305. At least that's 5 pounds less than what he weighed against Ray Mercer. I hope he gets KO'd. Probably won't happen because Pudzianowski is pretty terrible but it would be great. I'll likely download the show on Saturday and watch it all. I can't justify paying $30 for an event headlined by Tim Sylvia in 2010. Plus Strikeforce Challengers is Friday night as well and even though Matt Lindland's Corpse is headlining, at least that show is free.


----------



## Blasko

I can't watch a SF Challenger show without turning it off mid way. 

Or after the first two fights.


----------



## RKing85

as someone who watches car races for the crashes, I can't wait to see Sylvia/Pudz this weekend.

And this 6 month delay in Rampage/Evans killed the hype. The Primetime series will not do as much as if they had fought immediately after their season of TUF aired.


----------



## Liam Miller

Pudz/Tim should be fun to watch just for pure comedy.

And i disagree i think the delay of rampage/evans has made it even more exciting and made me want it more, but i guess it's different for everyone, admittedly would have been nice to see it at 107 or 108 whenever it was.


----------



## seancarleton77

Pudzianowski's gas tank is probably the size of a shot glass, I just hope someone rope-a-dopes him in the first round, and knocks his oversized ass out.


----------



## seancarleton77

Joe Rogan made a good point; Rashad needs to implement a GSP like strategy, otherwise he's taking a nap!


----------



## Crazian

Excited for Evans/Rampage. The UFC primetimes make it sooo much better especially with the snuggie and Christmas eve stuff. Rooting for Evans in this one, but I don't mind if it goes either way.


----------



## bruteshot74

seancarleton77 said:


> Pudzianowski's gas tank is probably the size of a shot glass, I just hope someone rope-a-dopes him in the first round, and knocks his oversized ass out.


You obviously have never watched anything he has done. Watch him in world strongest man competitions, guy has one of the best gas tanks on the circuit. Unlike most of those guys who are just strong as fuck, he is ripped to and keeps going and going.


----------



## Rush

as opposed to brute who is small, undefined, and falls flat early. Much like his penis.

backing Rampage to get the win over Evans mostly because i'd like to see Shogun/Rampage for the title more than Rashad/Shogun.


----------



## Role Model

Desperately want Rampage to win, desperately. Still unsure what way the fight will go, doubt I'll make my mind up untill they're both in the cage.


----------



## Myers

Almeida/Hughes has been set for UFC 117, honestly I think Hughes will win this fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> You obviously have never watched anything he has done. Watch him in world strongest man competitions, guy has one of the best gas tanks on the circuit. Unlike most of those guys who are just strong as fuck, he is ripped to and keeps going and going.


You obviously have never watched his recent fight against Yusuke Kawaguchi. Dude gassed pretty quickly and that was only a 10 minute fight. Strong man and MMA. Different kind of cardio.


----------



## RKing85

^^^^^
Right on the money.

Although you can never say Sylvia is a sure bet.

As someone who watches car races for the crashes, I can not wait for this fight to happen later tonight.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I think if Big Timmeh can survive the first few minutes (windmill onslaught) he takes it by stick and move.

If not, he's taking a nap via ham to the head.


----------



## RKing85

you know what's sad? Considering how shallow the Heavyweight Division is right now, you could argue that Sylvia is still a top 20 Heavyweight. That thought makes me sick to my stomach. Course, if he losses to Pudz then he falls a mile down the rankings. Should know in about 90 minutes or so.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Pudzianowski coming out to a live performance from some polish rapper was the greatest entrance ever. I'm strangely REALLY excited for this fight. It just needs to end quick because otherwise it'll likely be boring as fuck.


----------



## Blasko

watching now.

This should be...interesting.


----------



## Blasko

Holy shit, this is so bush league.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

10-0 Sylvia in the first round. THIS IS THE GREATEST FIGHT EVER!

The crowd is fucking amazing.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

:lmao

THAT WAS THE BEST FIGHT EVER!

:lmao

These fuckin announcers. "Tim Sylvia is back" "Pudzanowski has a future" 

I LOVE MOOSIN~!


----------



## Blasko

:lmao


----------



## Blasko

HE PULLED A FORREST GRIFFIN.


----------



## Overrated

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao what the fuck is big tim on? hes back after that? i think i could of subed pudz in the first round.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I sat through that entire show and can't say a bad word about it other than the PBP guy got on my fucking nerves. All the fights were really good and considering I was watching just for unintentional comedy, I certainly got that. None of the fights really meant shit, Pudz sucks like everyone knew, and Sylvia is only back to the buffet, but who cares? MOOSIN RULES!


----------



## Blasko

I feel bad for Bas. He obviously doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If White isn't on the phone with Sylvia's representatives right now, I'm going to be pissed.

Sign him. Immediately.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Tim Sylvia doesn't need the fucking UFC. HE JUST BEAT THE WORLDS STRONGEST MAN!


----------



## Blasko

Mikey Damage said:


> If White isn't on the phone with Sylvia's representatives right now, I'm going to be pissed.
> 
> Sign him. Immediately.


 I think you mean Pudzanowski.


----------



## SteveMania

Fucking hell, decent commentary is few and far between in MMA. I've never been too high on Bas behind the booth, but it's obvious he doesn't do his research anymore. Tim somehow still managed to look like garbage despite dispatching a completely inept brawler. Yeah, he's back.


----------



## Blasko

Bas is easily one of the best commentators in the sport, but yeah, he just didn't really give a fuck. 

Then again, I only saw the ME.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm just shocked the strong man lasted til the second, as I predicted he has no cardio, nor does he have heart, he's like Bob Sapp version 2.0!


----------



## Mikey Damage

The Polish Bob Sapp sounds about right to me.


----------



## Rush

Overeem, Silva, Villasenor, Cavalcante, Jacare and Britt all tested negative for PED's which is good news for Strikeforce.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Tyron Woodley vs Nathan Coy wasn't a bad fight tonight on STF Challengers.

It was real close, and Woodley won via split decision. (29-28 Woodley X 2, 30-27 Coy)

I had it 29-28 Woodley. The guys were hyping him up as the next big deal at WW, but I was a bit underwhelmed consider the aforementioned hype. Seems like a good fighter...but I could see Nick Diaz picking him apart on the feet.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

So timmeh won, sweet news. I'l dl this later.


----------



## Myers

Rampage is going to guest host Raw on 6/7 with the rest of the cast of the A-Team movie, only Liam Neeson will not be on Raw.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Moosin is Elite X V.2

Silva is back Jack!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Lol Pudz should go to DREAM, Japan would eat him up! Pudz Vs Minnowa man BOOK IT!


----------



## Word

Some Dull Fuck: 'Pudzianowski has a future in this sport, he just needs to work on his ground game, stamina...'

Another Dull Fuck: 'Everything.'

Woeful fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Myers said:


> Rampage is going to guest host Raw on 6/7 with the rest of the cast of the A-Team movie, only Liam Neeson will not be on Raw.


Interesting.

Will the UFC get a mention?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Tyron Woodley vs Nathan Coy wasn't a bad fight tonight on STF Challengers.
> 
> It was real close, and Woodley won via split decision. (29-28 Woodley X 2, 30-27 Coy)
> 
> I had it 29-28 Woodley. The guys were hyping him up as the next big deal at WW, but I was a bit underwhelmed consider the aforementioned hype. Seems like a good fighter...but I could see Nick Diaz picking him apart on the feet.


I scored it for Coy but yeah, really close fight. 

The whole SF Challengers was a really good show. Bowling/Voelker was a slugfest that had a disappointing ending. Tarec Saffiedine continues to impress me. And Matt Lindland beat the hell out of a guy who is friends with Spencer Pratt.


----------



## Liam Miller

Spencer pratt lol he's second name say's it all what a tool.

Rampage on raw will be intresting might have to watch that segment.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Will the UFC get a mention?


Meh, probably not. I wouldn't be surprised if he gets UFC chants. I think the best thing would be is if MR. T shows up on raw too.

Not to much talk about Sanchez's return to WW this saturday, I don't know how he is going to be able to successful in that division.


----------



## Blasko

Diego just got back fro metting absolutely dominated for five straight rounds. It's going to be a while till people start talking about him in anyway. 

And he needs a new camp. Desperately.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Just saw Zilla vs Schoonover, Darril blead like a 'stuck pig' whatever that is. Thought he'd have takent hat fight tbh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Just saw Zilla vs Schoonover, Darril blead like a 'stuck pig' whatever that is. Thought he'd have takent hat fight tbh.


AFROZILLA is a solid prospect. He's looked good in all of his fights thus far. Granted the competition is mediocre but good fighters should always finish mediocre competition and thus far he's done that in 3/4 fights. If he continues to impress in his next few KOTC fights he'll probably end up being signed by Strikeforce or UFC.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Schoonover looks a natural 205er anyway, I can't see the point in him fighting at HW. He's back from the army now I take it?


----------



## Blasko

SO. YOU WANNA BE A FIGHTER?

Game tomorrow. Wodnering if anyone wants to be in the online camp me and Mystery are most likely gonna make.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hajime No Blasko said:


> SO. YOU WANNA BE A FIGHTER?
> 
> Game tomorrow. Wodnering if anyone wants to be in the online camp me and Mystery are most likely gonna make.


Only me and you...and maybe Jeff.


----------



## Blasko

Eric?


----------



## -Mystery-

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Eric?


Girlfriend probably won't let him buy the game.


----------



## bruteshot74

Chrisp_Morg said:


> He's back from the army now I take it?


Never ended up going over. Ended up failing his physical due to high blood pressure and was released from active duty.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> Never ended up going over. Ended up failing his physical due to high blood pressure and was released from active duty.


BRUTE. Where ya been?

I've been anticipating your thoughts on Pudz performance.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> BRUTE. Where ya been?
> 
> I've been anticipating your thoughts on Pudz performance.


AMP. I have been around, just not really been watching or keeping up with MMA in the past bit.

Not had time to watch the fight yet, read that it was pretty bad which is a shame. I am big fan of the guy for what he has done in the strongman competitions alone.


----------



## T3H~L3X

UFC Undisputed 2010... w00t... I'll be absent for a few days(not like many would notice)


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Is the game out in the UK now?



bruteshot74 said:


> Never ended up going over. Ended up failing his physical due to high blood pressure and was released from active duty.


OMG Darril loose some weight!!!!


----------



## McQueen

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Eric?


I'm hoping to get online play going in about a week or so. I'll let you know if it works out and i'll join up.



-Mystery- said:


> Girlfriend probably won't let him buy the game.


She just dumped me so i'll need this game and Red Dead to keep my hands busy, because well you know chafing sucks.

Anyways what is the full card for the show this weekend, all I hear about is Evans/B.A. Rampage.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Diego Sanchez vs John Hathaway
Dan Miller vs Michael Bispring
Jason Brilz vs Lil Nog
Todd Duffee vs Mike Russow


----------



## seancarleton77

Sanchez
Nog
Miller 
Duffee


----------



## McQueen

I really hope Miller knocks Bisping the Fuck Out.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I'm hoping to get online play going in about a week or so. I'll let you know if it works out and i'll join up.
> 
> 
> 
> She just dumped me so i'll need this game and Red Dead to keep my hands busy, because well you know chafing sucks.
> 
> Anyways what is the full card for the show this weekend, all I hear about is Evans/B.A. Rampage.


Completely different Eric we're talking about. :side:


----------



## McQueen

Fuck you guys then.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that said, sorry to hear about your GF, mcqueen.


----------



## McQueen

Well pretty much sums up my luck with women in general but whatever. At least now I can go out and watch UFC 114 this weekend without worrying what she wants to do lol.


----------



## Myers

*Diego Sanchez* vs John Hathaway
Dan Miller vs *Michael Bisping*
Jason Brilz vs *Lil Nog*
*Todd Duffee *vs Mike Russow
*Rashad Evans *vs Rampage Jackson

It looks like the GSP/Kos fight will happen in Canada. Considering Kos's comments to the Canadians, that will be a hot crowd.


----------



## Mikey Damage

considering GSP's popularity, that will be a hot crowd.

will it be in Montreal?


----------



## Myers

They announced today that they are opening a toronto office and named some former CFL guy as the head of UFC-Canada. My guess would be that the fight will be in toronto. Then again the fight isn't till december so who knows what may actually happen in the next 6 months.


----------



## Miester

there are reports that the UFC has tentatively booked a date next March at the Rogers Centre. whether they get it legalized or not by then is a different story. And i doubt they wait that long for the Kos/GSP fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I thought Ontario lawmakers refuse to legalize MMA?

If it's in Canada, it's gotta be Montreal. Vancouver are $$$-hoarders. Toronto may not be legal. Calgary/Edmonton are possibilities, but I'm not sure about their MMA situation.


----------



## Myers

Oh ok I didn't know mma wasn't allowed in ontario, I honestly don't care where the event is held since they rarely come to where I live. I always have to make the four hour drive if its in vegas.


----------



## Stojy

Will Rampage be looked down upon because he's guest hosting Raw? I don't know to much about MMA, so just wondering whether they still look down upon WWE, and if this will cast a negative light on Rampage.


----------



## Myers

Stojy said:


> Will Rampage be looked down upon because he's guest hosting Raw? I don't know to much about MMA, so just wondering whether they still look down upon WWE, and if this will cast a negative light on Rampage.


No not really, Dana White has said on a few occasions that he isn't trying to compete with pro wrestling and has only said good things about Mcmahon. There might be some jokes about him going to pro wrestling if he gets knocked out this weekend.


----------



## Stojy

This is a fight I've been waiting for, I expect Rampage to get the win though.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> Calgary/Edmonton are possibilities, but I'm not sure about their MMA situation.


MMA situation in Alberta is really good. MFC holds all of there events in a casino about half an hour from my place and there are a bunch of other jobber promotions that hold cards in Edmonton usually with one ex UFC guy headlining. Our first big card will be WEC 49 in Edmonton, which I am going to 

There are fuckload of fans here though who are into MMA, casual or not, an event would do well here like they do pretty much anywhere these days.


----------



## T3H~L3X

If she didn't wanna watch 114 this weekend what kinda woman is that anyway? You're better off... 

Diego Sanchez- Needs a new camp but I see him pulling this one out... should have stayed at 155 though. 
Dan Miller- I hate Bisping... KHTFO 
Lil Nog-Can't go wrong with a Nog
Mike Russow- A horse a piece really
Rampage Jackson- Jackson by knock out in two...


----------



## Blasko

I made MYSELF and got KO of the night with a Spinning Wheel Kick.

GREAT game so far.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> MMA situation in Alberta is really good. MFC holds all of there events in a casino about half an hour from my place and there are a bunch of other jobber promotions that hold cards in Edmonton usually with one ex UFC guy headlining. Our first big card will be WEC 49 in Edmonton, which I am going to
> 
> There are fuckload of fans here though who are into MMA, casual or not, an event would do well here like they do pretty much anywhere these days.


I think MFC events are run on an Indian Reservation so they aren't commissioned. Maybe not now that Edmonton has commissioning but I know they used to be. 

McQueen. Offer still stands to come over for any MMA event. Nothing nurses a broken relationship like friends, free (beer and food), and fighting.


----------



## McQueen

Don't you live in North Carolina? :lmao

Anyways my pics are

Evans
Lil Nog
Russow
Sanchez
That British ...got (although I really hope he loses or dies)


----------



## Mikey Damage

They got planes, you know.

really hoping that Duffee takes care of Russow, but Russow's wrestling may be a problem.


----------



## Blasko

Well, gotten use to how the system works in UFC 2010. 

Time to make me again. :side:


----------



## Dark Church

I like the new game but hate how the game won't let me get out of stuff on the ground.


----------



## McQueen

I haven't really put more than a few minutes into the new game but I don't like how much they've changed create a fighter.


----------



## Myers

I was planning on watching the UFC 114 press conference today but you could barely hear the audio on the stream. 

I enjoy the UFC 2010 game, I downloaded it since I don't play enough video games anymore to go online. I only get good one player games like God of War 3 and Mass Effect 2.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rampage looks in shape and angry judging by the press conference let's hope it shows in the fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Bobby Lashley off the SF: LA card. Tim Kennedy vs. Trevor Prangley replaces Lashley vs. Sparks.

That card is going to bomb on Showtime. On Wednesday for the first time ever, the start time is 11PM east instead of the usual 10PM, and Robbie Lawler vs. Babalu is the headliner with almost nothing in terms of name value underneath. They'll be lucky if this does Challenger numbers.


----------



## RKing85

Prangley/kennedy is a really good fight. Really getting frusterated by lashley in MMA. I wish he would fight Shane del Rosario, but according to Shane, Lashley is ducking him.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> I think MFC events are run on an Indian Reservation so they aren't commissioned. Maybe not now that Edmonton has commissioning but I know they used to be.


Yah, they are still held on the Indian Reservation outskirts. I am almost positive it has been commissioned for a while though because I think it was Adrenaline MMA held an event at one of the fancy event places in downtown Edmonton a while back.


----------



## Blasko

Amir vs. Kim should be a TON of fun. The prelim fights themselves look pretty damn good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

TUF was fun tonight.

- Tito and Chuck almost get into a fist fight
Dana: This is a civilized sport, (c'mon) 

- Dana tells Chuck, Tito has pulled out of the fight.
- Chuck gets up, and cocks back his arm
Dana: Don't throw your phone
Chuck: I'm going to punch him.

I enjoyed this.


----------



## KingKicks

^ The last 5 minutes were incredibly enjoyable.


----------



## CyberWaste

*Fedor Vs. Brock: UFC 126*









This must happen or my life has been worthless .


----------



## AMPLine4Life

*Re: Fedor Vs. Brock: UFC 126*



CyberWaste said:


> This must happen or my life has been worthless .


I don't think they're going to bring back Edith.


----------



## Liam Miller

Chuck is just a cool motherfucking badass. Good job tito had all them tuf guys and coaches inbetween them.


----------



## seancarleton77

In the cage or in the streets Chuck will always fuck Tito up and send him home crying.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Picked up Undisputed 2010 for 40$ w/ free three day shipping at New Egg. Just found out today that Shaquille O'Neal is playable, too. Good lord.


----------



## McQueen

Wait, Shaq?

Speaking of playable Characters I saw Jens Pulver, Royce Gracie & Dan Severn are listed as PS3 Exclusive fighters. What did 360 get?


----------



## Dark Church

360 got nothing PS3 got exclusive legends and Ultimate Fights and for some reason 360 got nothing.


----------



## McQueen

LOL @ that then.


----------



## Myers

I know for the xbox you get Mcsweeney,Marcus Jones,Schaub, and Roy Nelson. I don't know if they have that for the PS3.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> I know for the xbox you get Mcsweeney,Marcus Jones,Schaub, and Roy Nelson. I don't know if they have that for the PS3.


You got those four if you pre-ordered at GameStop no matter which system. 

Anyone besides myself watching DREAM on Saturday morning? Pretty good card with Diaz, Sakuraba, HELLBOY, KID, and others. Looking forward to some good fights on Saturday morning and good fights Saturday night.


----------



## Mikey Damage

not I. but i will download if they're good.


----------



## Blasko

I'll just download the Saku fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

Just watched Rampage's interview on ESPN.com, it seems like he'll be disappointed with anything less than Evans leaving the cage in a body bag.


----------



## CyberWaste

The PS3 version of the game surprisingly destroys the xbox version. Better graphics, extra fighters, extra ultimate fights, 5 full HD fights in 5.1 surround etc.


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> You got those four if you pre-ordered at GameStop no matter which system.
> 
> Anyone besides myself watching DREAM on Saturday morning? Pretty good card with Diaz, Sakuraba, HELLBOY, KID, and others. Looking forward to some good fights on Saturday morning and good fights Saturday night.


Meh, I'll DVR it and watch a couple hours in. They gave KID an easy fight, the other guy is at +900. I hope Minowa Man loses and Diaz should get the easy victory.


----------



## Blasko

WHY DO YOU DOUBT MINOWAMAN?!


----------



## seancarleton77

Hajime No Blasko said:


> WHY DO YOU DOUBT MINOWAMAN?!


He did annihilate the second biggest pussy in combat sports in Bob Sapp dude is a tough little guy battling giant freak shows and beating them.


----------



## bruteshot74

I cannot believe anybody would wish for Minowaman to lose, he is such an awesome fighter.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I just hope Sakuraba doesn't embarrass himself. His last fight was tough to watch.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

16 man HW tourney on new UFC game tis epic. 1st round I just TKOd Arlovski with Mir. Got Eddie Sanchez next who beat Vera. Epic game.

*edit
(playing on experienced)

Just KO'd Sanchez. Got Mc Sweeney who Ko'd Carwin next :S

OMG McSweeney tapped me to a kimura, submissions are impossible to do/defend in this game LAME!!!


----------



## WillTheBloody

ESPN is giving Rashad vs. Rampage a ton of coverage, the first time I've seen them provide this much attention since UFC 100. I still can't decide who the fuck I think will win.....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Its actually quite a big event I think. A lot of non regular UFC fans I know want to see it as well. So probably could be considered the next most popular event since UFC 100.

I am pulling for Rampage, but all I hope for is a fight that lives up to the hype we saw on Ultimate Fighter Heavyweights, and afterwards.


----------



## Dark Church

I want Rashad to dominate Rampage so he can then own Shogun.


----------



## Liam Miller

It has a boxing feel to it with everyone caring about the main event and virtually no one giving a crap about the under card which is pretty decent.

Shogun would murder evans imo, but we'll have to wait and see


----------



## Myers

I could see Evans beating Shogun, I think at this point in the LHW division that many of the top fighters can take the title from anyone.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'm fully prepared for Rashad to dance around and be afraid to engage against Rampage, leading to a rather boring fight and decision. Just lowering my expectations.


----------



## McQueen

Kinda the same. I think Rampage is going to rush in going for the KO and Evans is gonna dance around a bit and grind out a decision.


----------



## Dark Church

I did a 16 man LHW tournament on the game and the game doesn't like top ranked guys. Shogun was KO'd by Vera, Machida by Ortiz, Griffin by Kristoff (I probably spelled that wrong and Rampage by Vera. I was Rashad and the final was Rashad/Vera. 

I also think it is retarded that the game stand you up even if you are throwing punches on the ground.


----------



## wwevilman

Looks like Bisping is trying to be a fan favorite from what I saw at the weigh-in's.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

wwevilman said:


> Looks like Bisping is trying to be a fan favorite from what I saw at the weigh-in's.


By flipping people off when he walked through the curtain?

Rampage and Rashad looked in great shape. Rashad totally relaxed and Rampage angry and pissed off. I fear for Rashad's life if Rampage is able to tag him.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Preview of what Rampage is going to do to Rashad


----------



## Liam Miller

I heard Rampage cut a shitload of weight, was it visible during weigh in?


----------



## Overrated

is the rumor that evans couldent go on that espn show because he was having trouble cutting weight true?

brilliance from bisping at the weigh ins. Rampage looked scary, hopefully he connects with rashads glass jaw. anyone see the rogan YES! cartwheel :lmao


----------



## AMPLine4Life

WWE_TNA said:


> I heard Rampage cut a shitload of weight, was it visible during weigh in?


He was 251 to start the training camp and had to cut to 205. He looked ripped though. 



Overrated said:


> is the rumor that evans couldent go on that espn show because he was having trouble cutting weight true?


Probably not. Evans was 206 though, which could mean something considering he weighed in at 203 at UFC 92 even though that was a year and a half ago. 

I never worry about guys cutting weight unless it's their first time in a new division. Otherwise chances are you'll get too caught up in it, read too much into it, and sway how you think.


----------



## Klebold

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Preview of what Rampage is going to do to Rashad


:lmao


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm fully prepared for Rashad to dance around and be afraid to engage against Rampage, leading to a rather boring fight and decision. Just lowering my expectations.


my expectations were already lowered. I reckon Evans is going to take the Forrest method of beating Rampage and stay far far far away from any power shots Rampage could land on his jaw. If Rampage connects then pretty much lights out for Evans, he hasn't got much of a chin.


----------



## RKing85

got my pop, got my chips, ready to stay up well into the night for Dream. Diaz/Sakurai should be decent, although I think Diaz should not have to many problems. But Sakurai has been around the block a ton and seen everything I am sure. Although it being in a cage = huge advantage for Diaz.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Nice. Someone joining me for DREAM. I'm in a twitwar with Loretta Hunt and Damon Hunt to keep me awake.


----------



## SteveMania

It'll be murderer's row for Rashad if Rampage comes in peak form (not just physical wherewithal, but with the proper mindset and motivation), which is really the biggest question mark going into this. Rashad's speed and footwork are the two main things going for him. He's a terrible boxer fundamentally and it doesn't take much to see why considering he often loads up on single power shots, still paws to gauge the range like most neophytes and has excelled mostly on natural gifts such as speed and explosiveness.

Also Rashad is notorious for slow starts and fading in fights after the second round. So far there hasn't been a whole lot to his top game outside of destroying Griffin, who for all the lauding he gets for his ground game, doesn't have that great a guard. I think Rashad can get takedowns because there are few at 205 as physical in the clinch, but even if he gets the takedown Rampage has underrated scrambles from the bottom and hasn't ever been completely nullified on the ground for an entire fight, even against guys with superior top games.

I'm not counting Rashad out, in fact I give him decent odds as everything stands right now given Rampage's preparation is something out of vertigo and we don't know how the layoff will impact him. It's very possible he could have over-trained, which looking at his history is hard to believe, so the fight in many ways will come down to how Rampage's camp went.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Good to see KID win. Granted his opponent sucked but it's always nice to see KID pick up a victory.

Edit: Damn Hansen. He needs to move back to Lightweight. Looks too weak at Featherweight.

What a sad performance by Sakuraba. He really needs to retire. It's been tough to watch him fight for years now. The ref stopping to fix Gracie's pants when Sakuraba was going for the kimura was baffling and retarded.

Nick Diaz. BEST POUND FOR POUND FIGHTER IN THE WORLD BITCHES~!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Just saw Hess' dislocated knee against Shlemenko from Bellator 20. That was some sick shit.


----------



## Myers

Good thing I didn't watch dream live, that would have been the longest 4 hours of my life. Nick Diaz looked great again fighting C level fighters. "The Gracie Hunter" should be put out to pasture, I think it's time to go. KID also looked amazing against Lopez with an impeccable 4-2 record, maybe next time they will just pay a fan in the crowd to fight him. Minowaman fought another circus freak to keep the Japanese fans happy.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Wow. I thought DREAM was great outside of Sakuraba looking sad. Probably one of the quickest DREAM shows ever. Didn't seem like it dragged at all. My twitwar may have had something to do with that or maybe I'm just easy to please at 3AM.


----------



## SteveMania

Mach in his prime would have given Diaz a run for his money, if only it was 2003. Now he's busy clearing Korean BBQ and banging Japanese pornstars.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

3/4 prelims ended in the first. could potentially see every fight tonight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So hyped up for tonight. Gonna be doing NBA and UFC at the same time I guess. Tried as hell, but I'll try to stay awake.

really hope for a deafening Rampage KO. Don't mind Rashad, but Rampage over him for me.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

No event is official without Rockhead.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

AMPLine4Life said:


> No event is official without Rockhead.




How are you on prelim predictions so far, Amp?

Oh nice Prelims on Spike as well!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Rockhead said:


> How are you on prelim predictions so far, Amp?
> 
> Oh nice Prelims on Spike as well!


3-1 so far. Thinking I go 1-1 on the spike prelims since Kim/Amir could go either way. Picking Efrain and Amir.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I hope Rampage wins tonight!


----------



## wwevilman

AMPLine4Life said:


> *By flipping people off when he walked through the curtain*?
> 
> Rampage and Rashad looked in great shape. Rashad totally relaxed and Rampage angry and pissed off. I fear for Rashad's life if Rampage is able to tag him.


Huh? Whadda know, didn't even see that the first time around.


----------



## RKing85

Surprized Lauzon has lasted this long. I thought Escudero would win in the first. But this is pretty one sided to say the least.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

At least Lauzon tried to go out with a bang.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Efrain initiated the end of the fight flurry due to the point deduction. If only the ref took the point away in round one.


----------



## wwevilman

Hoping for my boy Rampage to pull out the win tonight, then I'll be 5-1 for my favorites.


----------



## Stormbringer

They should have went like the last 10 seconds, the whole fight, Escudero needs a few more wins and the a shot at Edgar, or Penn if he wins.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Oh man that was a nice fight.

I like Sadollah, hope for him to win.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

They should stop having Cane fight southpaws for the sake of his health.


----------



## wwevilman

Was it me or was Cane voluntarily eating more punches that entire fight than he should have? It just seemed like he had no interest in blocking them and it let to his downfall.


----------



## RKing85

Kim doing an excellent job. Sadollah has yet to be tested on the ground in his career, and Kim is schooling him on the mat right now.


----------



## Stormbringer

I just wish that fights went to definitive finish.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Disappointing Spike Prelims. Hopefully the main card delivers.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sanchez needs a strong win, after pretty much getting owned by Penn.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

"YES~! YES~! YES~! YES~! YES~!"


----------



## 4LKyle

Rampage is gonna destroy Rashad tonight.


----------



## wwevilman

Damn, nice knee!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Not too much in the 3rd round. Hathaway wins that round.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Diego should have never left the Lightweight division. Hathaway looked twice his size.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

THE MOTHER FUCKIN ICEMAN CHUCK LIDDELL~!

"I can put him away decisively"

"Whew. What is he talking about?"

FUCK OFF RICH FRANKLIN


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

AMPLine4Life said:


> THE MOTHER FUCKIN ICEMAN CHUCK LIDDELL~!
> 
> "I can put him away decisively"
> 
> "Whew. What is he talking about?"
> 
> FUCK OFF RICH FRANKLIN




I'm on a foreign link with gay commercials, and dead lifeless sounding commentators. 

Nog time.


----------



## Rmx820

Dear Apple, give the iPhone a flash player, Ty. 

Anyone know of a play by play blog?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Rmx820 said:


> Dear Apple, give the iPhone a flash player, Ty.
> 
> Anyone know of a play by play blog?


411mania.com


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Go Nogueira !!


----------



## Rmx820

AMPLine4Life said:


> 411mania.com


Awesome, thanks.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I have it 29-28 Brilz. And people thought Nog woulda fucked up Forrest Griffin.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nog wins on split decision. Was pretty close hmm.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Can't say it was robbery because the first round was close but I still think Brilz won.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Oh come on, Brills won that fight. Damn.


----------



## wwevilman

I think Jason should have got that decision.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Brilz put on a helluva performance. I feel bad for him. Great, great fight.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Brilz shocked the hell out of me

wow


----------



## WillTheBloody

I don't know precisely why, but every time I see Ed Soares, I want to knock some of his teeth out.


----------



## wwevilman

WillTheBloody said:


> I don't know precisely why, but every time I see Ed Soares, I want to knock some of his teeth out.


I feel ya, he just has the look of one of those wormy little bastards you wanna beat the hell out of.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Maybe everything's going to decision tonight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

These guys have no intensity. I don't care how big this guy Duffy is or how hard he could punch or how good of a chin this guy Russow has. These guys are boring me. Bring up the intensity a little bit. Throw bomb after bomb after bomb. I really can't believe these guys train in extreme mannars and live for this yet they just walk around in there for most of the fight.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Russow is getting beat to death ... it's kind of sad


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Holy cow sudden end.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

HOLY SHIT! That was Scott Smith level crazy. Maybe even better. Fuck it. It was better.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

OMG that was awesome! Out of nowhere, it's almost like he's saying you making a fool out of me for 3 rounds.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

sdhbiurjwoirejhpoermjhiopmerthpoerkthpo remhp mrehonreh eripmh erpoih

omfg
out of no where


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Anyone remember that Simpson episode when Homer became a boxer...

That's exactly what happened right now. The Homer strategy.


----------



## WillTheBloody

That was insane. To be honest, it's only a minor setback for Duffee. This show's been pretty great so far.....especially for the price :side:


----------



## Billy Kidman

What a crazy ass PPV.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

I hope Miller rips Bisping's heart out Mortal Kombat style
I fucking HATE that tool


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Bisping singing along to his Blur theme song :lmao


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Just saw that video Joe brought up about the nasty guillotine...


Oh, shit. That was freakin' disgusting... Ew Ew Ew Ew Ew....


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Mike Tyson getting the biggest pop of the night so far


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Good performance by Bisping. Miller had a baffling strategy. Gotta give Bisping credit though. First time he's really impressed me.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
here we go !!!!!

Rampage wins via stone cold stunner


----------



## AMPLine4Life

"HE'S DEAD~!"


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I feel very hyped up for this match. Been waiting a while to see this one.


----------



## WillTheBloody

*RASHAD vs. RAMPAGE!!!!!*


----------



## AMPLine4Life

The fight will determine the shows overall value. I think the show is a thumbs in the middle right now. This fight will sway it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Same feeling I've got ^^

Hopefully this fight is explosive.

Rampage has a "I'm gonna kill Rashad Evans" look on his face.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I legit fear for the life of Rashad right now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Our worst fears are right. Rashad's gonna try to keep it against the cage as long as he can. Rampage exploding a bit at the end.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Evans fighting smart. It's not pretty. But it's smart.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Evans wins for sure.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Great third round, good fight and I really enjoyed the PPV overall. Good call by Herb Dean not to stop the fight at the Rampage barrage on the ground.

We know it's Rashad/Shogun for the belt but could we also get Rampage/Machida?


----------



## smitlick

WillTheBloody said:


> Great third round, good fight and I really enjoyed the PPV overall. Good call by Herb Dean not to stop the fight at the Rampage barrage on the ground.
> 
> We know it's Rashad/Shogun for the belt but could we also get Rampage/Machida?


What was good about that fight? Rashad lays against Rampage for a majority of the fight and does nothing with his wrestling until the final round when he actually decided to land a few punches after being knocked down...


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

sighhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Thought Rampage had im in the 3rd
Evan's fought a solid , smart fight tho


----------



## Saint Dick

third round was great


----------



## Overrated

all the hype for fuck all. rashad you boring fuck get ready to get smashed by shogun. at least bisping won.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Good performance by Evans. I think he matches up better against Shogun than Rampage would have anyway. 

Decent event. Lack of finishes really hurt it.


----------



## WillTheBloody

smitlick said:


> What was good about that fight? Rashad lays against Rampage for a majority of the fight and does nothing with his wrestling until the final round when he actually decided to land a few punches after being knocked down...


I thought the first round was good, the second round was boring and the third round was great. I'll upload my minute-by-minute Thrill O' Meter in a couple of days if that's too folksy a breakdown for you. IT'S GOT GRAPHS!


----------



## Liam Miller

Well i guess it will have to be Shogun knocking fuck out of Evans

Hopefully this is a wake up call to Rampage and get the fuck out of that stupid camp same goes for Diego and he's camp.


----------



## Overrated

his camp is fine, look at bisping he went 3 rounds easy and controlled every minute of it. Rampage had a year layoff and had to cut 30 odd pounds it had to effect his performance. when they have the rematch rashad will get layed out.


----------



## Blasko

I give this event THUMBS FUCKING DOWN.

I WASTWED SO MUCH MONEY THAT I GOT SHIT FACED NEAR THE START OF BISPING FIGHT

I FUCKNIG HATE BISPING, BUT FUCKNIG DSAMN IS HE AWESOME SHIT 

GIVE ME ATTENTION.


----------



## SteveMania

Great performance from Rashad, his footwork and speed (the two big things he had over Rampage going in) was his silver lining in the fight. Rampage wasn't as aggressive as I expected, and he never really had the chance to get his timing down. Shogun matches up badly against Rashad though, even if Rashad can get takedowns, and he will, there's few with a better guard and sweeps from the bottom.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Great performance by Rashad for sure. Not a fan of his, but I gotta give the man props. Gonna be a different story against Shogun, though. And man, I am surely a Jason Brilz fan after tonight!


----------



## T-C

At least we will get to see Shogun knock rashad out now. He got hit once in the fight and crumpled. Shogun will hit him and hurt him.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

T-C said:


> At least we will get to see Shogun knock rashad out now. He got hit once in the fight and crumpled. Shogun will hit him and hurt him.



No doubt Shogun beats Rashad. Shoguns on a different level from just about anyone right now


----------



## Mikey Damage

Alright event. Too many decisions.

I guess we can start putting Hathaway in Jones' class. The future of the UFC. He looked good, although, he did some punches from Diego.

Duffee gassed. That didn't look like a devastating punch, but by then, he was just too tired to eat it.

The main event was alright. Rampage never Rashad's timing down, and he was just too slow. His counters weren't coming close to connecting. 

Rashad vs Shogun - eh. at least it's a new fight.



Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Just saw that video Joe brought up about the nasty guillotine...
> 
> 
> Oh, shit. That was freakin' disgusting... Ew Ew Ew Ew Ew....


what happened during the guillotine? 

I assume he mentioned this during the Miller/Bispring fight. I skipped that fight.


----------



## Role Model

T-C said:


> At least we will get to see Shogun knock rashad out now. He got hit once in the fight and crumpled. Shogun will hit him and hurt him.


yeah that's the positive i'm taking from it, although rather see Rampage do it


----------



## Dark Church

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> No doubt Shogun beats Rashad. Shoguns on a different level from just about anyone right now


:lmao one win over Machida and he is on a different level than anyone else. Rashad is on that same level and I believe will beat Shogun. LHW Champs have a very bad history of defending the belt. Also Brazilian fighter recently don't fight the same once they are champ and that may hurt him as well. If the Shogun shows up that fought Machida in October or Coleman or Griffin he is screwed.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> :lmao one win over Machida and he is on a different level than anyone else. Rashad is on that same level and I believe will beat Shogun. LHW Champs have a very bad history of defending the belt. Also Brazilian fighter recently don't fight the same once they are champ and that may hurt him as well. If the Shogun shows up that fought Machida in October or Coleman or Griffin he is screwed.


Evans beat an out of shape and rusty Rampage and nearly got KTFO in the 3rd round against Thiago Silva. How exactly is on the same level as the guy who just DOMINATED the unstoppable Machida? Shogun will make quick work of that clown.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I don't think Rampage was out of shape, but the rest is right.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> I don't think Rampage was out of shape, but the rest is right.


Out of shape in terms of having to cut a shit load of weight to make it. Didn't they say he came to camp at a heavy 250? I know I heard a lot being made out of how much he weighed coming into camp.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fuck. Some people. This thread. Embarrassing. 

Rampage wasn't out of shape. He was 250 months ago but only cut 20 pounds or so during the camp. Basically he had to get himself into camp shape and then get into fight shape while Rashad stays in camp shape year round. The rust probably hurt Rampage but no matter what Evans was going to have a speed advantage. 

Rampage lost this fight mentally. He wasn't 100% committed to fighting going in (and now he's not 100% committed to Hollywood, go figure) and his mindset was, "Rashad has a glass jaw, my jaw can take his overrated power, and he can't take me down" so then he gets rocked with the first punch, gets overpowered in the clinch, and can't catch up to Evans. His "HE'S DEAD!" mindset and faces looked scary but it played right into Rashad's hands.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Wtf happen to diego? Looked like he thought he was fighting penn again and he looked fat.


----------



## Blasko

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAUGH MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

Pretty average PPV IMO, again. (Though im not often in this section Im a fan of MMA and watch many of the PPVS). The last few UFC ppvs havnt really been that great to be honest, not at the level they were a few months back anyway.

On the otherhand - Korean Zombie FTW! The biggest I marked out during UFC114 was when he appeared on screen haha.


----------



## Walls

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fuck. Some people. This thread. Embarrassing.
> 
> Rampage wasn't out of shape. He was 250 months ago but only cut 20 pounds or so during the camp. Basically he had to get himself into camp shape and then get into fight shape while Rashad stays in camp shape year round. The rust probably hurt Rampage but no matter what Evans was going to have a speed advantage.
> 
> Rampage lost this fight mentally. He wasn't 100% committed to fighting going in (and now he's not 100% committed to Hollywood, go figure) and his mindset was, "Rashad has a glass jaw, my jaw can take his overrated power, and he can't take me down" so then he gets rocked with the first punch, gets overpowered in the clinch, and can't catch up to Evans. His "HE'S DEAD!" mindset and faces looked scary but it played right into Rashad's hands.


This, basically.

I wanted Rampage to win, but going into the fight and watching the Primetime shows, it really did look like Rashad was putting in the hard time during camp and Rampage was just sparring. He looked really lean and cut at the weigh ins, but realistically it's Rampage's own fault for coming into camp so heavy to begin with and making it that much harder on himself.

I watched the post-fight press conference and Rampage said he really felt the ring rust and that was why he lost. I call bullshit on this, because in the 3rd round Rampage tagged Rashad and he went down and was just dropping bombs on him until he let Rashad up. Rashad's eyes were completely glazed over and he didn't know where the fuck he was. When Rashad got up, he was visibly wobbly still and was moving completely different than he was earlier in the fight. I even remember Joe on commentary saying how Rashad was wobbly and he didn't understand why Rampage didn't capitalize on it. I don't understand it either. It's like he had Rashad wobbly and then just froze up or something. 

When they both got up after Rampage landed all those shots, if Rampage had just bull rushed him with a flurry or something, Rashad would have been fucked and he would have went to sleep. I couldn't believe it when I was watching it. He was just letting Rashad walk around and recover and they couldn't seem to understand why on commentary either. Then Rampage gets taken down again and that was it, basically. Rampage blew that fight and I have zero sympathy for him for it.

Rampage basically did what Rashad said he was going to do: Quit. You could visibly see Rampage's confidence shrink as the fight went on. I think he lost a ton of confidence a few seconds in when Rashad hit that huge right hand and staggered him and that cost him and it just went slowly down from there. Shame.


----------



## Blasko

I'm not sure what PPVs you've been watching guys. 113 was fantastic.

114 was okay. The decision hurt the overall show and Rampage/Rashad not being a slugfest (People who thought that would happen are blood thirsty morons, tbh) turned to a let down. I have it thumbs in the middle; I did wish I streamed this one.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

I agree with all above.

Why on earth Rampage didnt go for broke when Evans was all wobbly on his feet in the 3rd round I dont know. All Evans needed then is one punch to the head and he was out.

Rampage will look back on that and think 'wtf was I doing'. 

Not a good fight at all overall, I dont know what the dude is talking about earlier in this thread saying it was a good fight, it was a complete letdown.

Where was all that kept up anger and hatred during the match? Cos I didnt see any of it. The whole match was built up on the fued of hatred between these two guys yet it just felt like any other normal match when it got going.

Big time dissapointed.


----------



## Stormbringer

So glad I didn't order this. I'm glad I let the prelims make my decision!


----------



## SteveMania

I love how only a few months ago people condemned quick finishes because they wanted to get their pocket's worth and now suddenly a card is lackluster because there were too many decisions. Goddamn, who gives a fuck and just enjoy the fights for what they were. Nog/Brilz, Hathaway/Sanchez and Bisping/Miller all delivered in some capacity even if they went the full duration, we got one of the biggest WTF comebacks of the last year, and hell even though it wasn't pretty there was still a lot of excitement in the main event.





thepunisherkills said:


> Wtf happen to diego? Looked like he thought he was fighting penn again and he looked fat.



Diego looked flat last night but John Hathaway is also a microcosm of what you can expect out of the newer breed. There's no fluff in his game, and much like his WW counterpart Rory MacDonald, gets by on more than sheer heart, determination and cardio like Diego does nowadays.





Dark Church said:


> :lmao one win over Machida and he is on a different level than anyone else. Rashad is on that same level and I believe will beat Shogun. LHW Champs have a very bad history of defending the belt. Also Brazilian fighter recently don't fight the same once they are champ and that may hurt him as well. If the Shogun shows up that fought Machida in October or Coleman or Griffin he is screwed.



I don't think it's a foregone conclusion that Shogun wins because his biggest weakness happens to be Rashad's biggest asset, but take this into account:

1. Shogun is far faster and more explosive than Rampage, Thiago Silva, and Liddell. Actually, they're three of the slowest fighters in the division whereas Shogun is just as fast as Machida who really flustered Rashad with his own speed.

2. Cardio will be as big an issue to Shogun as it will Rashad. He gassed out when he was 19 against Babalu and he gassed out against Coleman and Griffin when he had bum knees and multiple surgeries. Rashad gassed against Tito and T. Silva so his track record isn't any better.

3. It's easy to grind someone on the ground when they have absolutely no ground game. Forrest fucking Griffin was able to molest Rampage on the floor and Rashad didn't even find that much success. Shogun has sick sweeps and rolls in and out of guard brilliantly which can nullify Rashad's takedowns.

Gameplans will be huge in this one but I have to make Shogun the favorite because he has more ways to win the fight.


----------



## Myers

I had a great time last night, I just got back home about two hours ago from vegas. Maybe the fights looked different on television but from where I was sitting everybody was having a great time. When Rampage rocked Evans the place just erupted, probably the best UFC event I have been to since Hughes/Gracie.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Has anyone watched DREAM 14 yet? So much attention for the UFC and yet not one post for DREAM.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

I want to watch Dream, but dont want to DL a 7gb 720p file to watch it. Thats all thats out at the moment for some reason.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Has anyone watched DREAM 14 yet? So much attention for the UFC and yet not one post for DREAM.


Go back a few pages there are a couple of posts about DREAM.



> I want to watch Dream, but dont want to DL a 7gb 720p file to watch it. Thats all thats out at the moment for some reason.


Just go to mma-core.com and watch individual fights.


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> I don't think it's a foregone conclusion that Shogun wins because his biggest weakness happens to be Rashad's biggest asset, but take this into account:
> 
> 1. Shogun is far faster and more explosive than Rampage, Thiago Silva, and Liddell. Actually, they're three of the slowest fighters in the division whereas Shogun is just as fast as Machida who really flustered Rashad with his own speed.
> 
> 2. Cardio will be as big an issue to Shogun as it will Rashad. He gassed out when he was 19 against Babalu and he gassed out against Coleman and Griffin when he had bum knees and multiple surgeries. Rashad gassed against Tito and T. Silva so his track record isn't any better.
> 
> 3. It's easy to grind someone on the ground when they have absolutely no ground game. Forrest fucking Griffin was able to molest Rampage on the floor and Rashad didn't even find that much success. Shogun has sick sweeps and rolls in and out of guard brilliantly which can nullify Rashad's takedowns.
> 
> Gameplans will be huge in this one but I have to make Shogun the favorite because he has more ways to win the fight.


I think Shogun has a good chance of winning but I was just surprised that a lot of people think he will run through Rashad. The last time he faced a wrestler he came really close to losing to a fourty something year old Mark Coleman. I am picking Rashad but won't be stunned if Shogun wins.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> I think Shogun has a good chance of winning but I was just surprised that a lot of people think he will run through Rashad. *The last time he faced a wrestler he came really close to losing to a fourty something year old Mark Coleman.* I am picking Rashad but won't be stunned if Shogun wins.


And the last time Evans fought a great striker he was knocked out. What's your point?


----------



## Dark Church

-Mystery- said:


> And the last time Evans fought a great striker he was knocked out. What's your point?


He actually beat Rampage by decision and don't even try to argue that Rampage isn't a great striker.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> He actually beat Rampage by decision and don't even try to argue that Rampage isn't a great striker.


Let me re-phrase, the last time he fought a great striker that hadn't fought in over 14 months, he was knocked out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> Let me re-phrase, the last time he fought a great striker that hadn't fought in over 14 months, he was knocked out.


He actually beat Thiago Silva by decision as well.

Wanna rephrase to, "the last time he fought a great striker in a title fight he was knocked out"?

Edit: I'm favoring Shogun to beat Evans. But I think Evans is a tougher fight than Rampage would have been just Shogun would have picked Rampage apart with speed, movement, and kicks ala Forrest Griffin and Rampage is too stubborn to use his wrestling. At least Evans can match the speed of Shogun, uses his wrestling very well, and has power.


----------



## Dark Church

Rashad has just as impressive of a resume as Shogun except Rashad's wins are not tainted by moves that are illegal in the UFC. I know Shogun has KO power but Rashad has dealt with guys that have before and done fine on most occasions. Not to mention that Rashad has KO'd more guys than Machida and Shogun hasn't faced him before. Leg kicking for twenty five minutes won't work on Rashad and his wrestling is better than Machida's and it is Shogun's main weakness.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fuck. Some people. This thread. Embarrassing.
> 
> Rampage wasn't out of shape. He was 250 months ago but only cut 20 pounds or so during the camp. Basically he had to get himself into camp shape and then get into fight shape while Rashad stays in camp shape year round. The rust probably hurt Rampage but no matter what Evans was going to have a speed advantage.
> 
> Rampage lost this fight mentally. He wasn't 100% committed to fighting going in (and now he's not 100% committed to Hollywood, go figure) and his mindset was, "Rashad has a glass jaw, my jaw can take his overrated power, and he can't take me down" so then he gets rocked with the first punch, gets overpowered in the clinch, and can't catch up to Evans. His "HE'S DEAD!" mindset and faces looked scary but it played right into Rashad's hands.


then help get wcf active again you ass :side:

didn't watch this event b/c i'm poor and my internet is capped. Any must see fights or should i just wait a week or so and download it?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> then help get wcf active again you ass :side:
> 
> didn't watch this event b/c i'm poor and my internet is capped. Any must see fights or should i just wait a week or so and download it?


Except Josh, everyone that can post over there can post over here. They just need to be more active here. 

I'd check out Rampage/Evans. Some people seem down on it but I'm guessing all those people are Rampage fans. I thought it was really intriguing and wasn't nearly as bad as it could have been. It was sort of like a Couture fight (before everyone seemingly turned on him) where it wasn't the most exciting thing ever but the hype, story, and drama made it feel like something special. I wouldn't say anything on the show was bad but there was also nothing blow away or anything that you should go out of your way to see. It didn't help that outside of the main event no fight felt like it had some major importance or intrigue. 

Just read this weeks CF and look at the GIFs for all you need to see. Especially look at the Duffee/Russow GIF and imagine Russow did that after taking a beating for 12 minutes.


----------



## Blasko

Stun Gun vs. Amir
Brilz vs. Lil Nog
Rampage vs. Rashad

About the only fight worth downloading. I did hear that the fights that didn't make it where fun. I should hunt those down. :hmm:


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> He actually beat Thiago Silva by decision as well.
> 
> Wanna rephrase to, "the last time he fought a great striker in a title fight he was knocked out"?
> 
> Edit: I'm favoring Shogun to beat Evans. But I think Evans is a tougher fight than Rampage would have been just Shogun would have picked Rampage apart with speed, movement, and kicks ala Forrest Griffin and Rampage is too stubborn to use his wrestling. At least Evans can match the speed of Shogun, uses his wrestling very well, and has power.


I don't consider Thiago in that class of great striker. He's a good striker, yes. However, he's not in the same class as guys like a Machida, Anderson, Shogun, or even Evans.



Dark Church said:


> Rashad has just as impressive of a resume as Shogun except Rashad's wins are not tainted by moves that are illegal in the UFC. *I know Shogun has KO power but Rashad has dealt with guys that have before and done fine on most occasions.* Not to mention that Rashad has KO'd more guys than Machida and Shogun hasn't faced him before. Leg kicking for twenty five minutes won't work on Rashad and his wrestling is better than Machida's and it is Shogun's main weakness.


Yeah, he's done fine for the first 2 rounds in his last two outings. Then comes the 3rd round and he got rocked on both occasions. Now, he's dealing with a 5 round fight. Does Evans have what it takes to go 25 mins? We've seen Shogun go the distance recently and he did extremely well, arguably won the fight but that's here nor there. Evans can't bring that start strong, get careless late attitude against Shogun because there are those 4th and 5th rounds.


----------



## Blasko

After seeing some replays and gifs, it looks like Rampage just clipped Rashad in the third round. Not even a solid hit.

Time to speculate Rashad's chin. :hmm:


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Leg kicking for twenty five minutes won't work on Rashad and his wrestling is better than Machida's and it is Shogun's main weakness.



I'm convinced you haven't seen many Shogun fights if you think that's all he's capable of doing on the feet. He has one of the nastiest plum clinches you'll ever see even though he hasn't used it in awhile and considering Rashad appears to have an iffy chin it only makes matters worse against a guy with strikes coming from everywhere.

Yes, Rashad can take Shogun down easily, that's long been established. Yes, he can steal a few rounds doing so. But this is the same guy that has made a trend out of starting slow and fading after the second round. He gassed against Tito, Bisping and Silva in three round fights and has only ever looked great against Griffin after the second round, a guy with a tragically-riddled jaw and a terrible guard mind you. While I don't think Shogun's cardio is anything to write home about, neither is Rashad's. Not to mention Rashad has never shown great control on top, much less against a guy with a brilliant guard, whom the former possesses.

Everything said I think it comes down to gameplanning, because Rashad has a route to victory, which is to say use footwork to set up that inevitable shot, attempt to stay active enough to avoid stand-ups, rinse and repeat for five rounds. Rashad hasn't shown the cardio nor the consistency in previous fights to pull it off, but it's possible if Shogun comes in anything less than expected.


----------



## Overrated

i thought 114 was good, i was just pissed at rashad. Not a massive fan of rampage's but i dislike rashad. the bisping/miller, diego/hathaway and brilz/lilnog were the best fights for me. 

looking forward to ufc 115 now hopefully chuck picks up the win. did anyone see the trailer for it when mirko said "right kick hospital left kick cemetery"


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> I don't consider Thiago in that class of great striker. He's a good striker, yes. However, he's not in the same class as guys like a Machida, Anderson, Shogun, or even Evans.


Hmmmm. Alright. When you compare anyone's striking to Silva or Machida then sure, no one is a great striker. But Thiago is a better striker than Evans and even a more well rounded striker than Jackson. 

In his last six fights, Evans has faced guys whose main strength is striking. Bisping, Liddell, Griffin, Machida, Silva, and Jackson. They all bring different levels of striking to the table with different strengths but they're all considered strikers. Evans is 5-1 against them. So just because Shogun is a great striker doesn't mean Evans can't beat him. 

I'm in agreeance with Steve. If Shogun is going to win his guard is going to have to be up to snuff. He may finish Evans on the feet but he's not going to get that chance if he can't repeatedly sweep and scramble his way up from being on his back.



Overrated said:


> i thought 114 was good, i was just pissed at rashad. Not a massive fan of rampage's but i dislike rashad. the bisping/miller, diego/hathaway and brilz/lilnog were the best fights for me.
> 
> looking forward to ufc 115 now hopefully chuck picks up the win. did anyone see the trailer for it when mirko said "right kick hospital left kick cemetery"


I worry if Mirko can even throw a high kick anymore.

Best part of the trailer was

Franklin: I can put him away...decisively

Liddell: Whew. What is he talking about?


----------



## Barry_Darsow

Shogun would definitely be favored going in, but count me in as someone who would lean towards Rashad winning by decision. I also picked him to beat Rampage by decision so watch out 

The card for 115 is pathetic...definitely not something i'll stay home for if something comes up. With Liddell/Franklin being a fight i could really care less about, the undercard should be stacked with a main event like that. Its far from it, the undercard even sucks.


----------



## Walls

I have Franklin going over Liddell at 115. Liddell is just an attraction now realistically. Other than that, he's pretty much a joke now. Ever since he lost to Rampage it's been downhill from there. He's had 5 fights since losing to Rampage and he is 1-4 in them. Plus, he just looks like he doesn't give a fuck anymore on TUF this season. He was missing fights and wasn't really doing much. I think he is more concerned with being famous now.

And the undercard is meh. Really shitty that Tito had to pull out, I was looking forward to Tito mashing him. I'm probably in the minority in thinking that Tito would win, given what's happened when they fought before. But like I said, Chuck is pretty much a joke now and Tito's head in still in the game and he still puts in the time, whereas Liddell has a beer gut more than half the time.


----------



## WillTheBloody

walls said:


> Really shitty that Tito had to pull out, I was looking forward to Tito mashing him.


Tito couldn't finish off his fucking 90 pound pornstar wife, so I sincerely doubt he'd "mash" Liddell, let alone eek out a victory. I'd like to think Ortiz could find a way to win...then again, Orange County judges couldn't even definitely determine that he beat Jenna up, so how hard could he possibly punch?


----------



## Walls

WillTheBloody said:


> Tito couldn't finish off his fucking 90 pound pornstar wife, so I sincerely doubt he'd "mash" Liddell, let alone eek out a victory. I'd like to think Ortiz could find a way to win...then again, Orange County judges couldn't even definitely determine that he beat Jenna up, so how hard could he possibly punch?


Well, Jenna was a pornstar, so she is used to taking some ground and pound, can't blame Tito. We all know she's taken a ton of shots to the face before......yeah, I could go on forever with these.

I sincerely think Tito will beat Chuck the next time they fight. I think Tito still has the drive and the focus, whereas Liddell became a fat ass who's gotten great at getting knocked out. I think Tito is hungrier and I think he feels like he needs to prove himself because when he came back he lost a decision to Griffen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Liddell had a movie commitment, that's why he was missing fights on TUF. 

I don't get the "Chuck looks like he doesn't care anymore on TUF" comment. Chuck looks like he wants to MURDER Tito on TUF. I think he cares more about killing Tito than he does coaching his fighters, which he seems to be doing a decent job at. Also laughed at "Tito is focused that Liddell." Tito hasn't been focused for years now. He's far more concerned with being a star than Liddell is. He's been the one pitching a reality TV show, auditioning for movie roles, and saying anything and everything to keep is name in the papers. Sure Chuck was on DWTS but he was asked to do that, it gave him something to do when he was "retired", and it allowed him to workout in a new way. That's really the difference. Chuck is asked to stay in the public eye. Tito begs to stay. 

If there's one thing I'd never question about Liddell it's his focus on fighting. If there's one thing I've questioned about Tito for years now, it's his ability to tell the truth about his health. And also his focus on fighting.


----------



## Walls

AMPLine4Life said:


> Liddell had a movie commitment, that's why he was missing fights on TUF.
> 
> I don't get the "Chuck looks like he doesn't care anymore on TUF" comment. Chuck looks like he wants to MURDER Tito on TUF. I think he cares more about killing Tito than he does coaching his fighters, which he seems to be doing a decent job at. Also laughed at "Tito is focused that Liddell." Tito hasn't been focused for years now. He's far more concerned with being a star than Liddell is. He's been the one pitching a reality TV show, auditioning for movie roles, and saying anything and everything to keep is name in the papers. Sure Chuck was on DWTS but he was asked to do that, it gave him something to do when he was "retired", and it allowed him to workout in a new way. That's really the difference. Chuck is asked to stay in the public eye. Tito begs to stay.
> 
> If there's one thing I'd never question about Liddell it's his focus on fighting. If there's one thing I've questioned about Tito for years now, it's his ability to tell the truth about his health. And also his focus on fighting.


I'll agree with you about Tito's health. He always says he is 100% and then the day of the fight or after the fight we'll find out he somehow did something to a part of his body. I believe after he lost to Griffin he said he had a cracked skull or something like that.

And sure, Chuck does look like he wants to murder Tito. Do I think he will do it? No. Not this time around, anyway. I knew I would be in the minority on this one, just as I am anytime I say negative word one about Chuck. I just don;t see it in him anymore. Not saying he still can't knock some guys out or anything, but he is waaaaay past his prime and, let's face it, he's no Randy Couture. It isn't working for him.

I still think that Chuck can beat Tito, I just don't think it will happen this time around whenever they fight again. If I were Tito and got beaten by Chuck again, I probably wouldn't show my face again. That would be 3-0 for Chuck. Must win for Tito.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

Yeah, UFC 115 looks bloody shit, I wont be buying it. Liddell/Franklin? Why the fuck would anybody pay to watch that?

Lets be honest here, UFC 118 is the one were all looking forward to. Oh yeah baby.


----------



## Walls

I'm more looking forward to 116 so I can see Lesnar go through Carwin. Due to Lesnar's health, Dana has said that Brock's doctors told him that his body was only performing at about 60% for well over a year. Look what he's done in the UFC during that time and he was only 60% according to his doctors? That's a scary thought. Lesnar hasn't had a fight since he mashed Mir though, so hopefully ring rust won't be a factor for him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

walls said:


> I'll agree with you about Tito's health. He always says he is 100% and then the day of the fight or after the fight we'll find out he somehow did something to a part of his body. I believe after he lost to Griffin he said he had a cracked skull or something like that.
> 
> And sure, Chuck does look like he wants to murder Tito. Do I think he will do it? No. Not this time around, anyway. I knew I would be in the minority on this one, just as I am anytime I say negative word one about Chuck. I just don;t see it in him anymore. Not saying he still can't knock some guys out or anything, but he is waaaaay past his prime and, let's face it, he's no Randy Couture. It isn't working for him.
> 
> I still think that Chuck can beat Tito, I just don't think it will happen this time around whenever they fight again. If I were Tito and got beaten by Chuck again, I probably wouldn't show my face again. That would be 3-0 for Chuck. Must win for Tito.


With all the injuries and lack of focus, I'd say Tito is past his prime as well. Plus if/when he fight Liddell again (which would be in the fall pending Liddell beats Franklin) Tito will likely be coming off a Mir Layoff and no one should ever doubt the Mir Layoff. 

Tito is just a bad match up for Chuck. He's never shown power even if Chuck's chin is shot, he can't take Chuck down, and I honestly believe he's afraid of Chuck. If the third fight ever happens, it really doesn't matter who wins anyway because everyone knows that when they were in their prime, Chuck was the better fighter. No matter what people will always remember the 2nd fight over the other two.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Was Rampage considered a Mir Layoff, or no?


----------



## Dark Church

I say no because it wasn't injury based.


----------



## Stormbringer

Is anyone even interested in TUF this season? I mean most of the guys and fights have been shit save for Yager and he just beast-mode's everyone in his way. I mean the Green-Hair was great in his first fight but then he got hurt and the rest are just bleh. Nick Ring was talked up and what happened, jack and shit. And how many shots is "The Savage" gonna get?


----------



## Walls

This has easily been the most boring TUF season yet. Nothing ever happens and the fights have been pretty shitty as well.


----------



## Stax Classic

Yager's gonna stumble before the finals, and then what? I love Yager, but i can't see him winning the show. Talk about a boring Final match.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Surprised no one has mentioned the Nick diaz fight that took place at dream 14. Good solid pickup win by 4:20 diaz.


----------



## Myers

This season has been way better then last season. At least not every fighter is gassed after the first round like in the HW season. Aside from Rampage and Rashad, that season was awful.


----------



## Rush

thepunisherkills said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the Nick diaz fight that took place at dream 14. Good solid pickup win by 4:20 diaz.


pretty sure AMP mentioned it a couple pages back.


----------



## Overrated

ye NICK DIAZ was mentioned. 

also anyone seen this pic: 








chuck is fucking ripped. cannot remember the last time he was like that.


----------



## -Mystery-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yK3WKcFkBo&feature=player_embedded#!

New Anderson Silva? Hilarious.


----------



## Stormbringer

Myers said:


> This season has been way better then last season. At least not every fighter is gassed after the first round like in the HW season. Aside from Rampage and Rashad, that season was awful.


I disagree. Yes maybe the guys got winded but they are bigger heavier guys. No I can't tell you half the guys names, then again I can't tell ya anyone from this season save for Green Hair and Yager. At least with the heavyweights they had clear winners in the fights despite going to decision.

Yeah Rampage brought hate for Rashad, but Tito and Chuck hate each other way more. But the fights, gah damn! They just suck.


----------



## Thekingofham

DREAM. 14............Best Show of The Year By Any Sports Organization PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blasko

Thekingofham said:


> DREAM. 14............Best Show of The Year By Any Sports Organization PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Never seen Aldo vs. Faber, huh?


----------



## Myers

Thekingofham said:


> DREAM. 14............Best Show of The Year By Any Sports Organization PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Didn't watch UFC 110 either.


----------



## seancarleton77

I've got Aldo vs. Faber as card of the year, and Pudzianowski as Pussy of the year.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

BEST. TUF. START. EVER.


----------



## Stax Classic

What a weak excuse for Tito. If he had concerns over that, he shouldn't have even agreed to do the season.

Wow. What a surprising end to the Jager v Bryant match.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

How many people are jumping off that bandwagon?

Edit: 

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Tito opens a door, sees Chuck in the gym, and goes the other way. FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

AMPLine4Life said:


> BEST. TUF. START. EVER.


Hmm haven't watched this season, but just pressed Start Over on my tv. Lets see!

HAHA at Tito's face when Dana replaced him.


----------



## WillTheBloody

The season started pretty bland, but it's gotten better each week. Next week looks great.


----------



## Stormbringer

Yager, he is now that French guy from the first episode....


----------



## Blasko

I liked everyone's face when they saw Franklin. 

Am I the only one who thinks Team Punishment is cursed, at this point?


----------



## Stax Classic

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I liked everyone's face when they saw Franklin.
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks Team Punishment is cursed, at this point?


Was I the only one who noticed that it seemed like Tito took all the high upside, no experience guys, while Chuck was taking people who had fought 14, 16, 20 times? There's been a lot of injuries so far, and from the preview for next week, the house isn't going to be all too quiet either, as usual for a team with Yager on it I guess.


----------



## Thekingofham

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Never seen Aldo vs. Faber, huh?



Can't Support Zuffa Jack I Have Too Much Dignity!!!


BELLATOR,STRIKEFORCE AND DREAM TILL THE BITTER END WOOOOOOOOOOOO


I Did Fall For All The Hype And Ordered UFC 114 However.......it Was Fun I Guess.........Never Again Dana Never Again......


is Todd Duffee Still Asleep???


----------



## Role Model

so disappointed with Yager, pretty LOL honestly. it's been an entertaining season so far really, still annoyed we aren't getting the pay-off fight though.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Best moment in TUF history


----------



## seancarleton77

I was actually looking forward to Chuck beating Tito senseless to the point where he would retire. I don't really have any desire to see that happen to a nice guy like Rich though.


----------



## Myers

seancarleton77 said:


> I was actually looking forward to Chuck beating Tito senseless to the point where he would retire. I don't really have any desire to see that happen to a nice guy like Rich though.


It's ok, rich will win by decision anyway. Liddell doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## seancarleton77

Myers said:


> It's ok, rich will win by decision anyway. Liddell doesn't have it anymore.


Yeah, he probably isn't what he used to be but he still would have executed Tito just like Silva is going to execute Sonnen, only it will only take Silva 2-3 minutes.


----------



## McQueen

Every time I think of Chael Sonnen I just remember Maia submitting him in like a minute.


----------



## Myers

seancarleton77 said:


> Yeah, he probably isn't what he used to be but he still would have executed Tito just like Silva is going to execute Sonnen, only it will only take Silva 2-3 minutes.


I hope you're right, I get enough shit from all my friends because the guy is a dancer first and a fighter second.


----------



## McQueen

Silva should go on Dancing with the Stars like Chuck.


----------



## Myers

Silva dancing to "Billy Jean" on national television would probably the greatest moment in MMA history.


----------



## seancarleton77

Silva is so good he can dance around skilled fighters and when he decides he's done dancing heads roll!


----------



## seancarleton77

Myers said:


> Silva dancing to "Billy Jean" on national television would probably the greatest moment in MMA history.


Silva would literally destroy anyone on Dancing with the Stars in a dance off, even the pro dancers.


----------



## SteveMania

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Was I the only one who noticed that it seemed like Tito took all the high upside, no experience guys, while Chuck was taking people who had fought 14, 16, 20 times?



Tito picked the most experienced fighter on the show in C level slugger Kyacey Uscola along with decent vets Nick Ring and Seth Baczynski. Both teams have a nice reinforcement of prospects (Tavares, Bryant, McCray, Yager, Blanchard) some vets and a few regional bottom-feeders that make up the cast.


----------



## RKing85

should have stayed away from Kyacey Uscola like the plague. Just because he had a ton of fights, did not make him a good fighter.

And I will forever hold a low opinion of Kyacey, because his management tried to get fake fight results in sherdog fightfinder a few years back. I pissed myself laughing when I got the e-mail because they were obviously bs results. 

One of the cards where Kyacey was apparently the semi main event in a show in Boise, Denis Kang was listed as having fought in the main event. And on the results, it said Pride veteran Denis Kang. How did I know the results were bs? Because on the date of this show which Kang supposedly main evented, Denis was actually fighting in Korea on that day.


----------



## seancarleton77

I just feel sorry for Uscola's kid, guy is a COLOSSAL douchebag.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Liddell was saying all the right things on the media call just a few minutes ago. Not that I would expect any different. Franklin didn't sound too into things though. Cro Cop sounded really into things, says his legs are fully healthy and he's not afraid to kick anymore. Barry very respectful, he even asked Mirko for his autograph at the end. 

In news, Seth Patruzelli is back in the UFC. Finally capitalizing on his Kimbo Killer fame years later.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Does Seth Petruzeilla have a fight already lined up?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Yeah. Fighting UFC newcomer Ricardo Romero at UFC 116.


----------



## seancarleton77

John Hathaway did very well in his US debut, he may already be better than Bisping and makes Hardy and Daley look like tomato cans.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Hardy isn't a can.


----------



## seancarleton77

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Hardy isn't a can.


Hardy is a guy who will always be mid carder who may sometimes get a semi main event spot but will never win a World Title, Hathaway like Jon Jones will probably be UFC Champion before he hits 30.


----------



## McQueen

I don't know if i've seen Hathaway but the only Brit fighter who really impresses me is (James?) Wilks. Terry Etim is alright too.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> I don't know if i've seen Hathaway but the only Brit fighter who really impresses me is (James?) Wilks. Terry Etim is alright too.


Hathaway just embarrassed Diego Sanchez, a very smart English fighter with strong standing skill, wrestling and ground skill... and he's only 22, the kid is going to be the Jon Jones of the Welterweight division. The bastard is already back in the gym less than a week after a fight with a tough opponent and he's very humble just like Bones.


----------



## McQueen

The name is really familiar I just can't remember if i've seen him fight or not.

Poor Diego lol.


----------



## RKing85

Hardy isn't ever going to win the WW Title, but that certainly doesn't make him a can. he's a top 10 fighter.

And good thing Petruzelli signed this UFC deal. He still hasn't gotten paid from his last fight in England about two weeks back.


----------



## seancarleton77

I never said he was a can, just compared to what Hathaway will become, that dude may become the greatest MMA fighter to ever come out of the U.K.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I was impressed the way he completely controlled a frenzy like Diego but I'm not ready to jump on the bandwagon just yet. Many fighters come on the scene with one impressive fight and then fall by the way side. Your already talking as if he's beaten the divisions best. Also look at the fact that Diego was just coming up from 155 and looked like he hadn't gained back the bulk he had(though he's always seemed a bit small for WW) which could have helped Hathaway control him.


----------



## SteveMania

Hathaway is legit, he's still green though. I'm hoping he faces another borderline Top 10er in the way of Howard, Stun Gun, Pierce and company before getting in there will the sharks of the division.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wouldn't you say that fighting Diego was already quite the step up in competition?

but i'm with you, i'd like to see the UFC take it slow with him as they've done with Jones.


----------



## Blasko

I fucking looooooooooooove fight2live/Mega Video duo. Great stuff.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I fucking looooooooooooove fight2live/Mega Video duo. Great stuff.



What's that fella?


----------



## Blasko

Chrisp_Morg said:


> What's that fella?


http://www.fight2live.net/forum/index.php

Strongly suggest; the media section is phenomenal. Only issue is that it's 95% Portuguese.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

niiiiice tyvm for this!


----------



## Blasko

No Problem. Currently watching Nick Diaz's UFC fights. Lotta fun.


----------



## CyberWaste

This is better http://mmavideolinks.to


----------



## WillTheBloody

At last months UFC Fan Expo, this was Frank Mir's response to the question, "What are your future plans right now?"



> "Right now I have a couple months off, so I've actually been toying with the idea of maybe *going down a weight class*. Since I don't have a fight for a couple months, I've just been watching what I eat and see how my body without trying to put size on; what my natural weight will fall at now since I have lifted a lot lately to add size. I'm kind of curious where I think I would fall at. Because some of the guys I train with that are light heavyweight, bone structures are the same. Sometimes I stand next to Forrest and I think I'm in the wrong weight class."



*Here's the Entire Interview*


Thoughts? Comments? Unrestrained cackles?


----------



## Myers

That fucker just put on at least 20 pounds of muscle, maybe he should work on not folding like a chair in all of his fights.


----------



## S-Mac

Maybe that would be the best thing for Mir in the long term. Im looking forward to Jones fighting and see if he wins who the UFC will matcvh him up against next.


----------



## SteveMania

Seeing as Mir likes to imitate Urijah Faber by uncorking flying knees up the ying yang, he should cut his teeth and attempt to make FW. He'd still have nothing on Joe Riggs.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Mir would get eaten alive at 205. Hiss striking and BJJ would be so exposed for how non elite they are.


Still, some interesting matchups there, Vera rematch at 205? Nog's brother seeking vengeance?




WAR MIR!!!


----------



## Rush

Mir wouldn't make the weight for 205 without some serious work, don't know how committed he'd be to cut down that much but i reckon he'd go alright.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sounds like typical Mir being Mir. I think he'd kill himself if he tried to get to 205. I'd like to see him get to 220 or so first and if he somehow makes that without looking like a zombie and actually performs well then try 205. Nice to know he's off the steroids at least.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

Loved this weeks episode of TUF. Some funny stuff, I like Tito, sometimes he makes it hard, but I still like him.

Was fully expecting Yaeger to win the fight, then again, I expected Team Punishment to win from the very beginning. Oh how I was wrong.

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## bruteshot74

I have knew about Mir thinking about a drop in weight class for months now. Somebody, who I thought was pretty dumb at the time, asked him if he would consider dropping to light heavyweight when I met him a couple of months back. I kind of laughed because like stated he just beefed up a ton and is looking in the best shape of his life and he said it was something that he has been considering for a while.

It is do able though. The old Frank Mir was fighting at something like 240, not hard to change your eating habits and get down to about 225. Plenty of guys out there cut 20 pounds to make weight.


----------



## SteveMania

Historically fighters have had more success competing as heavies rather than making the cut. While I believe Mir was over-hyped following a few big wins that came with fortuitous circumstances (a green Lesnar and Nog's best Dawn of the Dead rehearsal), he's still more relevant at HW than he would be at 205. The long and short of Mir's problems consist of his inability to take damage well, save for the first Lesnar fight in which he went fetal for about a minute. I think he's good enough to be a high level gatekeeper in the division, but even then I'm not confident he'd stroll through most mid-level heavies out there. At 205 though he'd get lambasted in short order by any of the killer guys, which range from Shogun to the likes of Cane.


----------



## Ninja Rush

Frank is talking out of uncertainty, he takes all this time bulking up to be as big as brock, only to get manhandled by another guy just as big as brock, hes doubting whether he can beat the new breed of heavyweight.

In other controversial news, Jason Brilz vs Antonio Rogerio Minotoro Nogueira. seriously what fight were those judges watching?

oh and Mike Russow's chin, as the sig says.


----------



## S-Mac

I dont think Mir can beat the big guys in the heavyweight divison but i would like to see him against Cain to see how Cain far up the pecking order Cain is.


----------



## TCE

What did everyone think about the Korean Zombie/Leonard Garcia fight?

Thought the fight was one of the best fights I have ever seen. Talent went out the window but damn, what a brawl for 15 minutes.


----------



## Rush

seen more technical fighting in a pub brawl but it was damn entertaining.


----------



## CyberWaste

How shit is the UFC game. WOW I returned it the next day. Roll on EA MMA... get to play as fedor


----------



## Stormbringer

Should there be a division between Light Heavyweight and Heavyweight? Guys like Nog and Mir are great but then yoou got the huge guys like Nelson and Lesnar. You got the guys at 220 like Cro Cop, and then guys 250 and up, why is the heavyweight division allowed to be 60 pounds of difference unlike all the other classes? That's like having Lightweight and Welterweight as the same division.


----------



## Rush

there aren't as many people who are that big, think about how thin each one of those divisions would be if you split up heavyweight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

CyberWaste said:


> How shit is the UFC game. WOW I returned it the next day. Roll on EA MMA... get to play as fedor


If you hated the UFC game you may just want to rent EA MMA.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> there aren't as many people who are that big, think about how thin each one of those divisions would be if you split up heavyweight.


Guess you're right.

What if more guys were signed then. Is it up to UFC or would sports commissions have to step in?


----------



## CyberWaste

> If you hated the UFC game you may just want to rent EA MMA.


Well i know EA do good sports games with reliable online, so this shouldnt be any different. Its just such a buggy game by THQ. They should sack them and get a new develepor. Ill be waiting for reviews of course, I wont be getting EA MMA on day one but ill be keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

CyberWaste said:


> Well i know EA do good sports games with reliable online, so this shouldnt be any different. Its just such a buggy game by THQ. They should sack them and get a new develepor. Ill be waiting for reviews of course, I wont be getting EA MMA on day one but ill be keeping a close eye on it.


I'd assume that EA MMA will be better online than UFC but overall the gameplay is shit and not worth it.


----------



## S-Mac

Ill try the EA MMA game but im not expecting much from it tbh.


----------



## -Mystery-

CyberWaste said:


> Well i know EA do good sports games with reliable online, so this shouldnt be any different. Its just such a buggy game by THQ. They should sack them and get a new develepor. Ill be waiting for reviews of course, I wont be getting EA MMA on day one but ill be keeping a close eye on it.


Online has gotten better than release week, at least on the 360. THQ is at least doing something and trying to fix the problems. EA usually waits months to address problems with their online problems.


----------



## McQueen

By the way why is Randy Couture in EA Sports MMA and not the latest UFC game? Contractual reasons?


----------



## Tomkin

CyberWaste said:


> Well i know EA do good sports games with reliable online


do you really think EA has reliable online??
WOW the ea servers are probably the worst thing to ever relate to games! I'm sick of getting disconnected from the ea servers mid game then reconnect straight away after!!

and mma isn't that much different in the octagon, iv seen videos and i couldnt really tell any difference at all.


----------



## SteveMania

McQueen said:


> By the way why is Randy Couture in EA Sports MMA and not the latest UFC game? Contractual reasons?



Randy's management had specific demands in his contract, one mainly was that they wouldn't hand over his likeness (which Zuffa has over fighters forever) preventing him from appearing in the game. There were heavy demands on Randy's part, clauses like getting immediate rematches, having to lose twice consecutively to be cut, first class tickets, etc., and a big part of his management's bargaining was to prevent Zuffa from having any hold over him, which is why he never signed his likeness over.


----------



## CyberWaste

> do you really think EA has reliable online??
> WOW the ea servers are probably the worst thing to ever relate to games! I'm sick of getting disconnected from the ea servers mid game then reconnect straight away after!!


I play FIFA and SKATE regularly and rarely have any problems with lag or disconnection. Sure the weekly maintenance thing can be annoying but its sure better than whats in the UFC game.



> and mma isn't that much different in the octagon, iv seen videos and i couldnt really tell any difference at all.


What?


----------



## TCE

SteveMania said:


> Randy's management had specific demands in his contract, one mainly was that they wouldn't hand over his likeness (which Zuffa has over fighters forever) preventing him from appearing in the game. There were heavy demands on Randy's part, clauses like getting immediate rematches, having to lose twice consecutively to be cut, first class tickets, etc., and a big part of his management's bargaining was to prevent Zuffa from having any hold over him, which is why he never signed his likeness over.


Yep not to mention he also signed his likeness with EA before UFC was even thinking about a video game. He done the Mummy movie and EA made a specific game for that, which Randy was in.


----------



## Walls

CyberWaste said:


> How shit is the UFC game. WOW I returned it the next day. Roll on EA MMA... get to play as fedor


I love the new UFC game more than I love the original and that's saying something. It's miles better than the original. What don't you like about it?


----------



## stylesclash69

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Mir would get eaten alive at 205. Hiss striking and BJJ would be so exposed for how non elite they are.


Mir's BJJ is non elite?

okay


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

stylesclash69 said:


> Mir's BJJ is non elite?
> 
> okay


Lemme pluck a question out of the air for you, would you say that Roy Nelson has elite BJJ?


----------



## stylesclash69

What has that got to do with it? 

If Mir went down to LHW, he would easily be one of the better BJJ fighters there.


----------



## Rush

aren't too many great BJJ guys in LHW, its a division filled with guys who'd prefer to strike.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I know I'm setting myself up for suicide (already been put on watch come Saturday) but my confidence in Liddell continues to grow after last nights Countdown show. If he doesn't win this fight then he better retire because he has no chance against anyone in the division if he can't beat Rich Franklin given the kind of shape he's in and the way he's talking.


----------



## stylesclash69

He does look good judging by the pics posted on the UG.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

*Doube post Sorry*


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

stylesclash69 said:


> What has that got to do with it?
> 
> If Mir went down to LHW, he would easily be one of the better BJJ fighters there.


If this is the only point you're making, fine. But this fact doesn't make his BJJ elite at all imo.


----------



## -Mystery-

Faber's dropping weight for his next fight. Great move on his part.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Faber's dropping weight for his next fight. Great move on his part.


 Jose Aldo; breaker of wills, ruiner of hope.


----------



## SteveMania

stylesclash69 said:


> He does look good judging by the pics posted on the UG.



If only good shape reformed deteriorated chins.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> I know I'm setting myself up for suicide (already been put on watch come Saturday) but my confidence in Liddell continues to grow after last nights Countdown show. If he doesn't win this fight then he better retire because he has no chance against anyone in the division if he can't beat Rich Franklin given the kind of shape he's in and the way he's talking.


RICH "ACE" FRANKLIN

I have always liked Chuck just because of what he did for the sport but Franklin is one of those guys in my top fighters list so obviously hope things goes his way at UFC 115. Pretty sure we should bet on this one though.



-Mystery- said:


> Faber's dropping weight for his next fight. Great move on his part.


Torres vs. Faber next time WEC is on PPV I would assume. Good move though if he can retain everything he had at 145. While Aldo is champ, I do not think he really wants to be there.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> If only good shape reformed deteriorated chins.


Everyone thought Wandy's chin was shot heading into the Franklin fight and Rich failed to put him away. The long time off helps him as well.



bruteshot74 said:


> RICH "ACE" FRANKLIN
> 
> I have always liked Chuck just because of what he did for the sport but Franklin is one of those guys in my top fighters list so obviously hope things goes his way at UFC 115. Pretty sure we should bet on this one though.


FUCK RICH FRANKLIN. Liddell is going to hit him so hard he's going to send him back to high school. But not as a teacher. As a fucking student. 

Name the sakes. Only thing I'm calling off limits on is sig pic. Not willing to change my cutie for some ugly fat tattooed chick (even though I'd adblock it). So sig text, user title, or avatar are cool with me.


----------



## Blasko

Weaker then Liddell's chin for user title would be awesome.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> FUCK RICH FRANKLIN. Liddell is going to hit him so hard he's going to send him back to high school. But not as a teacher. As a fucking student.
> 
> Name the sakes. Only thing I'm calling off limits on is sig pic. Not willing to change my cutie for some ugly fat tattooed chick (even though I'd adblock it). So sig text, user title, or avatar are cool with me.


:lmao

Works for me. User titles are off for me because if I got to change mine I doubt I will ever get it bold again


----------



## Myers

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Weaker then Liddell's chin for user title would be awesome.


I second this as amp's user title when liddell loses. 

UFC 115

Franklin over Liddell by Decision
Barry over Cro Cop by TKO 2nd
Rothwell over Yvel by Decision
Condit over Macdonald by Decision
Thiago over Kampmann by TKO 1st
Dunham over Griffin by Submission 2nd


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'm not changing it to "weaker than Liddell's chin" if he loses by decision. If he gets knocked out (or technically knocked out) again then I'll do it. I'm a man of the people. Unless you got something more creative than that brute. 

Everyone who doubts "THE ICEMAN" CHUCK LIDDELL post now or be a COWARD. Because when he wins brute's sig is gonna read, "(Names) are all fucking morons for doubting 'THE ICEMAN' CHUCK LIDDELL"


----------



## Word

115 doesn't really interest me one bit. Chuck will destroy Franklin in rage at Ortiz and then call the mother fucker out after the fight. Might as well save the money for 116.


----------



## SteveMania

AMPLine4Life said:


> Everyone thought Wandy's chin was shot heading into the Franklin fight and Rich failed to put him away. The long time off helps him as well.



Wand's speed has really been the culprit for him as of late, mainly because he used to be able to get inside and wing three or four haymakers in a nanosecond. Now that his speed and reflexes have dropped off considerably he's become a shadow of what he once was, and while I'd say he doesn't have as good a chin as he did in his prime, he never had a great chin to begin with.

Meanwhile Chuck made a living eating bombs on the dome just to unload with his one Hail Mary shot. Now that he's 40 and lived a hard lifestyle throughout most of his professional career, his ability to take damage isn't the same. It's not only his chin, but his reaction time has diminished as well, the two things he relied on when he got hit.

The way I see it, if a tragically-jawed Jardine can peck away on the outside for three rounds against Chuck, mind you nearly three years ago, there's no reason Franklin can't do the same on a guy even further removed from his prime. The layoff may help him conditioning wise, but Liddell's cardio has never really been an issue for him.

It's definitely a winnable fight for Chuck because for what it's worth Franklin just isn't that great, but I have a hard time seeing a renaissance here.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

My comment was more dissing Franklin's power than anything. But alright. Are you picking Franklin?


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'm not changing it to "weaker than Liddell's chin" if he loses by decision. If he gets knocked out (or technically knocked out) again then I'll do it. I'm a man of the people. Unless you got something more creative than that brute.
> 
> Everyone who doubts "THE ICEMAN" CHUCK LIDDELL post now or be a COWARD. Because when he wins brute's sig is gonna read, "(Names) are all fucking morons for doubting 'THE ICEMAN' CHUCK LIDDELL"



COWARDS

I will be the only one that comes out :side:

Its been raining all week here, so I have not been working much so going to try and watch a bunch of fights from both guys as the week goes on. Also ordering some new stuff off Amazon, last event I picked up was 107.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> COWARDS
> 
> I will be the only one that comes out :side:
> 
> Its been raining all week here, so I have not been working much so going to try and watch a bunch of fights from both guys as the week goes on. Also ordering some new stuff off Amazon, last event I picked up was 107.


Myers is picking Franklin. So I respect that.

I've already declared Saturday as LIDDELL DAY at my apartment. Nothing but Liddell fights all day in preparation for his potential last fight ever (or until Dana desperately needs him back) on Saturday night. Any bitch that tries to ruin LIDDELL DAY is eating a left hook right straight combo. 

You need to tweet more man. Goes for you too Nick. Mikey and I need more peeps in our MMA Twitter Orgy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Oh wait it's not Liddell day just yet. Gotta save these till Saturday.


----------



## stylesclash69

brute is a coward already. Never speaks to me and then randomly messages me asking for an album.


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> Myers is picking Franklin. So I respect that.


Yeah but I don't think Franklin will be knocking out Liddell, I agree with steve that he will probably just pick him apart for three rounds.


----------



## Rush

bruteshot74 said:


> Torres vs. Faber next time WEC is on PPV I would assume. Good move though if he can retain everything he had at 145. While Aldo is champ, I do not think he really wants to be there.


Yeah but they'd both have to have a fight in between then. Torres needs to get a win and Faber needs to adjust to the new weightclass.



AMPLine4Life said:


> You need to tweet more man. Goes for you too Nick. Mikey and I need more peeps in our MMA Twitter Orgy.


i'll see what i can do. picking Liddell but i wouldn't be surprised if Franklin wins.


----------



## bruteshot74

AMPLine4Life said:


> You need to tweet more man. Goes for you too Nick. Mikey and I need more peeps in our MMA Twitter Orgy.


I closed my twitter account weeks ago 



stylesclash69 said:


> brute is a coward already. Never speaks to me and then randomly messages me asking for an album.


omfg, hey! I guess I could start talking to you on facebook or lastfm.


----------



## stylesclash69

I'm picking Chuck by TKO in the 2nd.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> i'll see what i can do. picking Liddell but i wouldn't be surprised if Franklin wins.


Yeah. Get on it. Bitch. 

A Franklin win wouldn't shock me either. Got nothing against him either and have always liked him. But I gotta rep my boy since this might be the last time I'll be able to do it. SO FUCK RICH FRANKLIN!



bruteshot74 said:


> I closed my twitter account weeks ago


You motherfucker. 

stylesclash you need to tweet more as well.


----------



## Klebold

Currently watching the opening match from UFC 114, Hathoway vs Sanchez. First time watching the PPV.



So yeah. Just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## Blasko

I'm not going to be able to watch 115 due to me going to RI with my girlfriend. So, I'm out on Liddell day and whatever fallows. 

But, no one cares about me. So it's alright~


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Who are you picking Blasko? 

I know there are more people than just Myers and Brute doubting "THE ICEMAN" CHUCK LIDDELL. So speak now or I'll warn you for talking shit about Liddell if he loses when you didn't step up and pick Franklin. THIS IS WAR BITCHES!


----------



## Blasko

I have THE ACE by the third. If not, he'll get the decision. 

Also guys. Go out of your way to see McGee vs. Tavares from tonight's TUF. Absolutely FANTASTIC fight.


----------



## SteveMania

AMPLine4Life said:


> My comment was more dissing Franklin's power than anything. But alright. Are you picking Franklin?



I've got Franklin by decision, just not sold on Chuck's timing/chin anymore. Franklin isn't known as a homerun hitter, but neither is Jardine really and he still managed to floor Chuck.

If nothing else, Chuck has his vaunted KO power going for him and Franklin seems to be a little chinny himself.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Pat Barry is a bad bad bad mother fucker


that is all


----------



## Mikey Damage

all that shit talking on TUF, and Yager gets Rich Attonito on the finale.

I don't think Yager and Rich had any spats. Odd.


----------



## Myers

Forrest looked homeless and fat on TUF. Wasn't he supposed to have an "undisclosed injury" around this time and couldn't fight Lil Nog :hmm:


----------



## Rush

^ haven't seen it but if you're injured then you're obviously not going to train so you're going to be a bit out of shape.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> all that shit talking on TUF, and Yager gets Rich Attonito on the finale.
> 
> I don't think Yager and Rich had any spats. Odd.


This confused the hell out of me when I read it. All season built towards Liddell/Ortiz and Yager/Uscola or Hammortree and neither of them are happening. What a waste. 



Myers said:


> Forrest looked homeless and fat on TUF. Wasn't he supposed to have an "undisclosed injury" around this time and couldn't fight Lil Nog :hmm:


TUF 11 was filmed in January. So chances are he hadn't even started his camp for Lil Nog when the show was filming and it's well known Forrest gets up to 230 or so when he's not in camp.


----------



## Blasko

Yager most likely picked the fights. No way he would have picked Hammortree. Uscola is far more experienced. Rich is an easy fight, in Yager's mind. 

I'd rather see Hammortree, tbh.


----------



## Walls

Honestly, I'm more looking forward to Pat Barry Vs. Mirco Cro Cop than Liddell Vs. Franklin. 

Liddell has always bored me to tears. I'm not a fan of his in the least. The last time I gave a shit about a Chuck fight was back in 2007 when Rampage squashed him. And he's given me absolutely no reason to give a shit about him since either, as I think he is 1-4 in fights since then. In the battle of "I Don't Give A Shit", I have Franklin going over by decision.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I like how you're not looking forward to Chuck Liddell fighting but all your recent posts have been about Chuck Liddell fighting.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I've only watched two or three episodes of this Ultimate Fighter season but wow what a fight yesterday between Court McGee and Brad Tavares. Entertaining three rounds, and that finish was great. Court has my support for the Finale fight on the 19th.


----------



## RKing85

Forrest is one of those guys who balloons up big time between fights. if you see him between any fights, he looks fat compared to his fight shape. I have heard he goes up to around 230 between fights.


----------



## McQueen

Sticksy said:


> picking Liddell but i wouldn't be surprised if Franklin wins.


Same because I trust Chuck's KO power over Rich's chin. Lose-Lose fight for me in a way though since i'm a fan of both and neither guy needs a loss right now, especially Liddell.

Really looking forward to Evan Dunham's fight and Berry/Cro Cop


----------



## Mikey Damage

I forgot to post this last night.

Does anyone think any of this season's TUF fighters have a future? I'll admit I haven't been playing that close of attention, but I don't see anyone that's a can't miss prospect.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> I forgot to post this last night.
> 
> Does anyone think any of this season's TUF fighters have a future? I'll admit I haven't been playing that close of attention, but I don't see anyone that's a can't miss prospect.


Been the same story ever since Season 6 that no one is a "can't miss prospect" because most of those guys are already in the UFC or fighting for another organization.

Someone will emerge as a guy who sticks around, wins some fights, loses some fights, but has a solid career at the very leat. Season 6 had Sotiropoulos and Saunders. Season 7 had Amir, Brown, CB, Credeur, Harris. Season 8 had Lawlor, Bader, Efrain, Soszynski. Season 9 had Pearson, Johnson, and maybe Wilks. And Season 10 had Nelson, McSweeny, Schaub, and Mitrione. 

Out of all those guys only Sotiropoulos, Bader, and Nelson will amount to title contenders but they all have their purpose in the company. I think McGee, McCray, Noke, and Bryant could serve a mid-level role. I don't think anyone will be a title contender but really who knows. It's tough to judge a lot of guys on the show because they're not getting the best training and conditioning.


----------



## Stormbringer

What does it say for the show when Kris McCray got to fight 5 times. WTF? That spits in the face of everyone else.

I hate that prick. And this is another lack-fuckin-luster finale!


----------



## Rush

walls said:


> Honestly, I'm more looking forward to Pat Barry Vs. Mirco Cro Cop than Liddell Vs. Franklin.
> 
> *Liddell has always bored me to tears.* I'm not a fan of his in the least. The last time I gave a shit about a Chuck fight was back in 2007 when Rampage squashed him. And he's given me absolutely no reason to give a shit about him since either, as I think he is 1-4 in fights since then. In the battle of "I Don't Give A Shit", I have Franklin going over by decision.


----------



## bruteshot74

Sticksy said:


>


My reaction as well. I get not being a Chuck fan but saying he has always bored you is pretty laughable.

Chuck was arguably the most exciting fighter on the planet, atleast in the UFC from late 2002 to late 2006. He did not go to a decision once in that stretch, finishing 10 guys with strikes other then the first loss to Couture and then the loss to Rampage in PRIDE.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

brute. get back on twitter. or I'll kill you.

Here's who I got picking Franklin thus far: brute, myers, steve, blasko, walls. 

I know there are more out there. Disappointed in McQueen.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I'm gonna have to go with Franklin over Chuck by decision... don't see either having the power or luck to nail that button but I see Rich getting the better of chuck during most of the exchanges. Also after the countdown, I too am a bit more exited for this fight. They talked shit but were respectful about it. Nicest shitalk ever. 

Also they made Pat Barry look menacing. I'm pulling for Cro Cop but Barry might just be too young and hungry for him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i'll pick franklin too, for the fuck of it


----------



## Rush

looks like AMP and me against the rest of the thread.

going to stick with picking the old timers and go with Cro Cop over Barry. we'll see how picking with your heart over your head goes after 115 :side:


----------



## SteveMania

Mirko in his prime would have destroyed the undersized Barry's porous defense. That said, it's clear he's no longer in his prime and he's too slow, too tentative, and his timing sucks too bad to put Barry, who's no joke, in any danger.

This isn't the same guy that we saw smash Aleks and Barnett, it's a guy who struggled to finish a terrified Eddie Sanchez and Perosh away in two rounds, the latter being a cut stoppage after Mirko repeatedly turned down opportunities to deliver the coup de grace to an opponent who wasn't interested in fighting. Barry is nothing like these guys and he's not going to stand there and wait on an ass whooping from a guy who takes minutes to decide when he wants to throw a strike. Make no mistake about it, I'm a huge Mirko fan even if this post comes off anything but, and I'll root for him Saturday night. I just see a repeat of the prolonged beating we've seen in the past where Mirko struggles to get his timing down and remains tentative throughout most of the fight.


----------



## Rush

yeah, my head's telling me that Barry will do the business but i just so badly want to see Cro Cop put in another decent performance.


----------



## Blasko

Barry just needs bum rush Cro Cop and he'll cave in within the first round. I love CroCop, but he can't handle pressure from young/hungry guys.


----------



## McQueen

AMPLine4Life said:


> brute. get back on twitter. or I'll kill you.
> 
> Here's who I got picking Franklin thus far: brute, myers, steve, blasko, walls.
> 
> I know there are more out there. Disappointed in McQueen.


Why? I said I think Chuck will win.

Think Barry will win as well. I like Barry but current Cro Cop still makes me sad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

McQueen said:


> Why? I said I think Chuck will win.
> 
> Think Barry will win as well. I like Barry but current Cro Cop still makes me sad.


I know. Figured you would pick Franklin. Disappointed that you didn't back your boy. 

Like Chuck, if pre-fight had anything to do with the actual fight, I like Mirko right now. He's actually engaged with the media, having fun doing interviews, telling jokes, saying the right things, ect.... Means nothing come fight time but it's been fun to follow and a slender of hope for Cro Cop fans who want to talk shit like I'm doing with Liddell. 

HDNet is teasing that a UFC HOF will admit to doing PEDs while he was fighting. Go ahead and rule out Liddell, Couture, and Hughes. That leaves Severn, Shamrock, Coleman, and Gracie. Hoping they don't think getting Gracie or Shamrock to admit is breaking news since they've both been busted by testing. So Coleman is the logical choice.

Updated: brute, myers, steve, blasko, walls, t3h~l3x, mikey


----------



## McQueen

I want to see them fight but don't really want to see either guy lose, its been rough on me.


----------



## Overrated

im going with chuck and mirko.


----------



## stylesclash69

I'm not sure who I want to win out of CC/Barry. I think I'll end up going for Barry, but I wouldn't mind if CC won.


----------



## Dark Church

Franklin and Berry are my picks. Thiago/Kampmann is actually more interesting to me than Cro Cop/Berry.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

So InsideMMA's steroid scoop was getting Ken Shamrock to admit he's done them. Fucking gay. 

Every MMA show on TV sucks.


----------



## Myers

Everybody knows shamrock did/does them. I actually thought they would get Barnett to admit it since he is on their all the time.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Liddell and Barry ftw


----------



## Barry_Darsow

Franklin
Barry
Kampmann
Rothwell
Condit
Dunham


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Totally pumped for tonight. Going with The Iceman.


----------



## seancarleton77

Going to the bar with my brothers and a couple friends, nachos!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

"ICEMAN" CHUCK LIDDELL DAY~! 

Haven't been this excited for an event in a long time. Hoping for a good night of fights and obviously a Liddell victory. 

Updated: brute, myers, steve, blasko, walls, t3h~l3x, mikey, dark church, barry darsow

Anyone else got Franklin?


----------



## Thekingofham

Yeah You People Go On And Watch Those Bum Fighters Liddel And Franklin Main-Event A PPV Over At UFC.........


I'm Looking Forward To The Young Dudes Dan Hornbuckle vs. Ben Askren Main-Eventing Next Thursday Over At Bellator!!!


I'm Even Considering Abandoning The Joke That Strikeforce Has Become And And Remaining Loyal To The Bellator Brand Till The Bitter End!!!


Strikeforce Show This Wednesday And Next Saturday........Skip it...


BELLATOR'S DAN HORNBUCKLE FOR NEXT WORLD CHAMP!!!!!!


That is All.........Carry On..........


----------



## AMPLine4Life

World Cup fever got the best of me. Had to card him.

Bellator is cool though.


----------



## Rush

:lmao surprised you americans know anything about football :side:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Well after watching 5 soccer games....

I ready to see some head kicks and arm bars.


----------



## -Mystery-

Count me in for picking Ace. 

Would love to see Chuck KO him then retire, but going with my gut and saying Ace.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sticksy said:


> :lmao surprised you americans know anything about football :side:


Hey man. Shogun Rua and Wanderlei Silva used to play football all the time in Japan. Shitty fighters. Great football players.

Updated: brute, myers, steve, blasko, walls, t3h~l3x, mikey, dark church, barry darsow, mystery

Last call for people picking Rich Franklin.


----------



## bruteshot74

I am still the only real man picking Franklin.

Prob going to miss out another PPV sadly


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

My eyes are killing me from World Cup all day, but not going to miss this event. ICEMAN!

I wonder if we will see "Right leg, hospital; left leg, cemetery" tonight :side:

Prelims soon!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

bruteshot74 said:


> I am still the only real man picking Franklin.
> 
> Prob going to miss out another PPV sadly


Damnit brute. What am I gonna do with you? 

That's alright. As long as ROCKHEAD is in the house, the event is official.


----------



## Rmx820

wtffff


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Off to a hell of a start.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Yves Lavigne just completely bunked a stoppage. A Jim Joyce-esqe obvious miscall, though obviously not nearly as much was on the line.

*EDIT*: Mac Danzig was super classy, perhaps a little too kind to Lavigne.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

You could see with the motion on his right arm he wasn't out.

Wish they restarted it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Fire Yves!


----------



## stylesclash69

brute is a fake mma fan.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Funch's hair is distracting


----------



## Rmx820

This is off to a fantastic start ~_~


----------



## Stormbringer

Why do they always seem to get a sub at like 5 seconds on the clock?


----------



## Stormbringer

Beautiful spike, and Dunham has just stayed alive through it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Impressive shit by Dunham. Some idiot judge gave two rounds to Griffin. So stupid refereeing and stupid judging thus far.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Pumped for this fight. Condit is never boring.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great first round. MacDonald owning with the takedown's although little comes off of it.


----------



## Nov

The prelim fights worth watching? They are free to view on ME later on.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

IN THE FACE!!! Good second round as well.


----------



## Rmx820

Haha. That was awesome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Condit wins at the death!!! Wow what a fight. I would have felt horrible if it went to decision, and after that round Condit lost.

MacDonald's face got F'ed up.


----------



## iMac

9 seconds!! MacDonald showed heart to hang in there for so long.


----------



## wwevilman

I think that might be fight of the night.


----------



## Rmx820

Jesus his face is messed. Awesome fight though. First time I've seen MacDonald fight. Pretty impressive!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Outstanding fight. Disappointed that the ref stopped the fight with 7 seconds left although I thought Condit would have won the decision or it would have been a draw.


----------



## wwevilman

It was definitely close enough to go either way, but I expected a split decision for Rory at the end of the fight if it had went the distance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Man Lesnar/Carwin! Can't wait for it. I think Lesnar will draw big for UFC, like 100 did.


I see Rothwell getting KO'ed


----------



## wwevilman

Rockhead said:


> Man Lesnar/Carwin! Can't wait for it. I think Lesnar will draw big for UFC, like 100 did.
> 
> 
> I see Rothwell getting KO'ed


I'm just hoping to see Lesnar laying on his face, out cold.


----------



## Nov

Hoping Rothwell takes this.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

wwevilman said:


> It was definitely close enough to go either way, but I expected a split decision for Rory at the end of the fight if it had went the distance.


Ya. MacDonald would have probably got the decision. I thought Condit won the first round though because even though MacDonald was getting the takedown, Condit was far more active and MacDonald didn't do shit with them. Still think it could have been a draw with Condit getting the last round 10-8 since he was killing young Rory.

Moot point. Condit finished him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

These UFC ppv's take forever to start over here on the east coast. I'm sure it will be great tonight, main event looks even hotter than 114. These prelims haven't impressed me. I kinda liked how in the second fight the man in the blue trunks kept going for the choke over and over again. Good submission work.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Great. Now we'll get two tired Heavyweights in slow motion.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I liked that first round as well. Rothwell starts off well, Gilbert's kick to the head hurt Rothwell. Probably will still be wobbly.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

good ppv so far


----------



## iMac

Props to Rothwell for hanging in on that pounding he just took.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fucking Rothwell is shit. How do you let GILBERT FUCKING YVEL sweep you with an americana?


----------



## Mikey Damage

maybe it's because I hate Rothwell, but this fight sucks.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

lol those are some tired , tired dudes


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> maybe it's because I hate Rothwell, but I hate this fight.


Fight sucked. Everyone knew it would suck if there wasn't a first round KO thanks to the shit cardio and ground game of both fighters.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

3rd was dull. Rothwell gonna win, meh.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

God I hate Rothwell. Hope that fat fuck gets released.

Thiago and Kampmann are probably happy as hell right now. They get to follow that shit. Crowd is dying to cheer some action and Kampmann is rarely in a boring fight.


----------



## Rmx820

he fucking snatched that shit


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Ariani > all

shes so hot


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Good performance from Kampmann. Out grappled Thiago and showed some improved takedown defense.


----------



## Mikey Damage

my stream has been shit.

all i've really seen is Yvel and Rothwell. How has the show been?


----------



## Rush

Kampmann dominated that last round. good performance


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Good win for Kampmann. Thiago was turning purple there.



Mikey Damage said:


> my stream has been shit.
> 
> all i've really seen is Yvel and Rothwell. How has the show been?


MacDonald/Condit fight was very good.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> my stream has been shit.
> 
> all i've really seen is Yvel and Rothwell. How has the show been?


Condit/MacDonald was awesome, Yvel/Rothwell was shit, Kampmann/Thiago was a solid technical fight. The big fights are coming up.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Really didn't expect Thiago to get dominated like that


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This has the potential to be an awesome striking fight. Fingers crossed, it delivers.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Can't wait for this fight !!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Barry time!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mirko is smiling. Hell has frozen over.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

wowowow 
Barry putting Cro Cop on his ass twice


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Broken Jaw?


----------



## Rush

Nice 2nd round for Cro Cop, comes down to the last, old bull vs young bull ;D


----------



## wwevilman

Barry looks tired. :-/


----------



## Stormbringer

Lost my fuckin stream now!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

WOW. Barry took a pounding at the end.

Thought it was over when he started hammering him.


----------



## wwevilman

Woo Cro Cop!


----------



## Rmx820

That was a pretty entertaining fight.


----------



## Rush

Cro Cop you legend. Amazing finish to that fight, was slow at points but he really turned it on at the end. Unlucky for Barry, he started out very well but faded. I'd have stopped it when Barry was getting battered on the cage but w/e.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

wow Cro Cop ftw

such a good fight


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I bet Barry really regrets letting Mirko up.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

the match was awesome


----------



## AMPLine4Life

AHHHH. SO FUCKING NERVOUS


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Every fight tonight nearly going all the way. But regardless 3 out of 4 fights were very good.


----------



## Rush

Dana White via twitter: Pat barry learned a VERY expensive lesson tonite...... MIRKO COP IS NOT YOUR FRIEND!!!!!!!!

:lmao

Just need Chuck to win now so i can be 2/2 on the main events and look like a genius :side:


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I lasted this long but the lady just put me on suicide watch.


----------



## Rush

anyone got a good stream? mine just fucked up.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

"THE ICEMAN" CHUCK LIDDELL WON'T BACK DOWN~!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I wish Chuck came out to Not Afraid, but this still owns.

Sticksy, check your PM. But idk if it will work for you, everyone always tells me it never works. :side:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Sticksy said:


> anyone got a good stream? mine just fucked up.


http://www.atdhe.net/6133/watch-ufc-115-liddell-vs-franklin


----------



## Nov

edit: nvm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## Stormbringer

FRANKLIN!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## T3H~L3X

Did not expact that at all... WAR FRANKLIN


----------



## wwevilman

Ko'ed....Again.


----------



## Rush

Chuck is done. for the love of god retire please.

His striking was good, hit Franklin with a number of nice shots and had him in trouble but his chin is completely shot.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

User title changed. End of Chuck Liddell's career.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA




----------



## Stormbringer

Well Chucks chin is done, hell he broke his damn arm!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Wow. I wasn't expecting Liddell to win but I was expecting him to make it past the 1st round.


----------



## Nov

Bit of a shame to see it end so early.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Props to Ace for continuing with a broken arm.

That should most definitely be the last time we see Chuck in a fight. Not sure but Chuck look like he slipped twice, or was caught with a kick the first time. This was also a pretty good fight, seeing a lot of kicks and punches landing. End of a legacy though.

I enjoyed today's PPV better than 114, and when I recollect the fights from 113 and earlier, I'll decide where this stands for me. I am so not in my senses right now. G'night peeps.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

That was one of the best UFC's in a long. Much better than 114.


----------



## Rush

Franklin/Griffin still on the cards or not seeing as Franklin will be on the shelf for a few weeks with the broken arm and Griffin would probably prefer not to be out for too long or suffer the consequences of a Mir layoff.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

What a great story that fight was. Really made this worth while to see two legends battle in there. Knockout came out of nowhere and that's what we all wanted to see.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

So. Good event. Sad ending. Yeah.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wow. sucks for chuck.

i can't believe that punch finished him. it was in a good spot, but it really didn't look like Franklin had a lot of power behind it. And it's not like Rich had devastating KO power, neither.


----------



## wwevilman

Post conference on now, Dana confirms Chuck is done.

Rich wins KO of the night.

Cro Cop wins Sub of the night.

Fight of the night goes to Condit-MacDonald.


----------



## SteveMania

Mikey Damage said:


> wow. sucks for chuck.
> 
> i can't believe that punch finished him. it was in a good spot, but it really didn't look like Franklin had a lot of power behind it. And it's not like Rich had devastating KO power, neither.



Back in the day Chuck took a shin to the dome from Pele, was dropped and jumped back up to his feet in a heartbeat. He also took Mezger's shot to the temple and continued like it was nothing. I believe he started to slow down right around the third Tito fight because you know when a notoriously sloppy striker and fragile-jawed fighter like Jardine lands cleanly and often, something is up.

He's 40, well past the physical prime of most athletes, was known for partying hard and living a rough lifestyle, made a living out of eating punches just to land his one Suzy Q, so it isn't any wonder why his chin, timing and speed have deteriorated. When a guy like Franklin, who isn't very fast himself these days, is clearly faster if not outbrawling Liddell, it's a sure sign that nothing, even a lengthy amount of time off, is going to rejuvenate Chuck.

If Liddell goes out with one final shebang, he should probably fight Tito. Easy win for him against a guy equally shot who possesses little to no imposition standing. Unless Chuck's chin is as good as dirt and he can't take anything clean, he wins that fight handily.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Fuck no. Chuck Liddell better not fight again. If Dana White and the rest of his friends and family really care about him, they won't let him fight again. And if he does, I'm not watching it. Tito Ortiz doesn't deserve to potentially beat a chin shot Liddell so he can have that win on his record and be able to brag about it.

No one even better suggest Liddell fight again. Warning you now.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Dana put it best in the post-fight press conference. Liddell went out in true Liddell fashion: running like crazy towards his victim, tagging him with brutal lefts and rights. I still believe he's the most exciting fighter in UFC history.

Also, I don't think Franklin gets the love he deserves. I've really enjoyed his fights and his interviews. He comes off like a smart, down-to-Earth guy. He's only lost five times in his entire career, and they were to Henderson, Belfort, Machida, and Silva twice. He's also never been submitted (admittedly not exactly a feat given his opponents) and he's only gone to a decision 4 times. Guy gets his arm broken from a kick and he's still swinging the damn thing at the end of the fight. 

I'm hoping, including Shogun/Evans of course, that the LHW scene shakes out to give us Machida/Rampage, Franklin/Griffin and Nogueira/Ortiz.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

YES!!!! chuck the ICEFA*G lidell KTFO!!! And Crop Cop gaining a victory. Good event overall.


----------



## Overrated

i liked the event, sad to see liddell get crushed like that but at least Cro won


----------



## T-C

Crocop winning was fantastic. I didn't care about the main event at all but it was good to see chuck get kayoed if only to show him how stupid he was for even thinking about fighting again. He was losing his equilibrium when rich was touching him with "jabs". He looked like a zombie. 
Fair at to rich for getting the job done with a broken arm I guess.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

I just hope they dont try and use this win as a springboard to another marquee Franklin fight against a top level guy now. Beating the Ice man at this point in his career means little to me.



Barry_Darsow said:


> Franklin
> Barry
> Kampmann
> Rothwell
> Condit
> Dunham


Damn Cro-Cop ruining my perfect day!


----------



## iMac

I posted a few comments during the event, but having watched it live and then watched it again, gotta say, I was impressed. That's the first UFC show I've ever watched from start to finish (I've tuned in for anything invovling Lesnar and Nogueira in the past) and it was a good show. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## McQueen

Now i'm ashamed for not backing my boy Franklin in his fight last night but then again I just didn't want to accept the end of the Liddell era. Good event like I figured you naysayers. Rothwell shouldn't have won though and was upset Dunham/Griffin was on the undercard since I could hardly see the TV they were playing the prelims on.

Cro Cop wins by Submission was my WTF moment of the year but I loved it.


----------



## T3H~L3X

WillTheBloody said:


> I'm hoping, including Shogun/Evans of course, that the LHW scene shakes out to give us Machida/Rampage, Franklin/Griffin and Nogueira/Ortiz.


That sounds pretty damn awesome..


----------



## -Mystery-

What's next for Cro Cop? Re-match with Kongo?


----------



## T-C

Nog maybe? I dunno. I think they should both retire really.


----------



## Myers

I am all for a cro cop/Nog fight in the UFC. It's not like either one will be in the mix of the division anymore.


----------



## bruteshot74

RICH "ACE" FRANKLIN :hb

I just got home and read the results, going to try and watch the fights tonight. Sucks that Chuck had to get knocked out, but Rich won and in good fashion so all is good. Told you AMP :side:

First bet I won in ages, usually all my boys tend to lose...


----------



## SteveMania

Mirko impressed but he obviously needs to stay away from top competition. The best thing about his performance was that he still had some fighting spirit in him when he came back from getting dropped and pretty much said 'fuck it, I'm going to fight'.


----------



## Tomkin

Chuck should now retire but its not like he got completely owned in his fight and looked frail. He fell short again to over doing a punch and franklin caught him, and that was right at the end of the first round. Franklin has a broken arm so who knows what would of happened. If the arm didnt affect him though i reckon franklin would of gone on and won but still looks better for chuck than a 1st round knock out!
pumped for lesnar now!

Oh and game related anyone know any tips on submitting an oponent? I used the tutorial but in game i can never make it effective what do you do!!??


----------



## Role Model

best Cro Cop performance in years, which is sad.

if Dana lets Chuck continue after that i'll be really pissed off, let it go, he's done as awful as it is to come to terms with.

not sure i can say good win for Franklin, yeah he looked alright, but him getting another push towards the title I just don't have any interest in, but whatever.


----------



## Rush

tomkim4 said:


> Oh and game related anyone know any tips on submitting an oponent? I used the tutorial but in game i can never make it effective what do you do!!??


going to sound obvious but 

1) make sure your fighter isn't gassed
2) a gassed or hurt opponent is a must
3) spin like your life depends on it

i tend to knock them out before i get a submission, only ever got a couple of wins by submission in career mode.


----------



## Blasko

Not going to lie, I did tear up after CroCop won.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-fI7GGX8nM&feature=player_embedded#!

God, after this, Chael Sonnen is easily the best trash talker in the biz. Mir just got dethroned.


----------



## Myers

Much like Frank Mir, Chael will talk a big game, but come august 7th he will crack when he doesn't have an answer for anything Silva throws at him. I will give Sonnen credit for being a funny guy, the ripping on the Nog bothers was great.


----------



## McQueen

The "If you bow in Brazil they'll hit you in the head and take you wallet" line was pretty great.


----------



## SteveMania

It's a Goddamn shame that he doesn't have the game to back up all of this shit because Sonnen is P4P the best trash talker in the sport at the moment and he's fucking hilarious about it. I'm going to feel bad for him when Anderson punts his head into the rafters to punctuate a Jet Li-esque combination. Well, not really, because the shit talk is going to pay dividends into his bank account any way about it.


----------



## McQueen

I'm glad he is talking shit though because hopefully motivated Anderson Silva will show up.


----------



## Blasko

Or dance around for 25 minutes.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Really don't see Anderson dancing for 25 minutes. Sonnen is going to come forward, get takedowns, and grind out Silva or come forward, get KO'd and say "at least I made him fight me." I'm growing tired of Sonnen's act though. Too much too soon and just outright lies about shit just to get a reaction. At least Mir's shit talking is the truth.


----------



## SteveMania

Guys like Mir, the ones who actually believe the self-absorbed drivel they spew, are annoying because you want to see them brought back to reality. Sonnen isn't that far out there and I'm sure he's probably well aware that not only is Silva not scared of him, he's probably going to turn his face into ground meat in one round. So, if Sonnen wants to make the most out of his fifteen minutes of No.1 contendership he needs to talk the loudest and make everyone laugh or get really pissed off. He's doing the former for me and the latter to many others, obviously.


----------



## ColeStar

SteveMania said:


> Guys like Mir, the ones who actually believe the self-absorbed drivel they spew, are annoying because you want to see them brought back to reality.


Yeah Mir is annoying as hell. I want him to lose every fight just because of the crap he comes out with.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> Guys like Mir, the ones who actually believe the self-absorbed drivel they spew, are annoying because you want to see them brought back to reality. Sonnen isn't that far out there and I'm sure he's probably well aware that not only is Silva not scared of him, he's probably going to turn his face into ground meat in one round. So, if Sonnen wants to make the most out of his fifteen minutes of No.1 contendership he needs to talk the loudest and make everyone laugh or get really pissed off. He's doing the former for me and the latter to many others, obviously.


All Mir does is speak the truth in his own prickish ways. He says Kongo's ground game sucks. He says he's been lifting to get stronger. He says he's a better striker than Brock. All of that is true. He just comes off like a prick that it makes you want to see him get punched.

Sonnen just says stupid things. "The 205 division sucks." "I've never lost at Middleweight." "No one cares about the Nogueira's and it's not hard to get a black belt from them." I can appreciate his funny lines (The Silva toy/XMas line he had awhile back was classic) but now he's just saying anything and everything so people talk about him. It's obviously working, so good for him. I'm more annoyed that people think outright lying is great trash talking. As I said, too much too soon and it's not like he's accomplished a shit load in the sport to talk such a big game.

Anyway. Strikefore tonight. I'm sure no one cares.


----------



## Myers

AMPLine4Life said:


> Anyway. Strikefore tonight. I'm sure no one cares.


Yep pretty much. I am just going to watch it online tomorrow.


----------



## Blasko

I have nothing better to do, so I may as well watch.


----------



## Blasko

as most of you guys know, I'm from New York. They're doing a story on UFC on ABC tonight, saying it may help New York's economics. 

That's pretty fucking big, considering ABC News is the biggest news in NYC.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Is that going to be on Eyewitness News?

And I would watch Strikeforce but am too tired. Eh, none of the fights sound too interesting.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

The NY Senate just voted to legalize MMA in New York. From what I understand now the Assembly votes and if they pass it, which is expected, then the Assembly floor votes and if they pass it then the Governor will likely sign off. So MMA should be legal in NY by the end of the year.

On the gaming front, in talking to some people who are at E3 for SF tonight, they've told me that EA MMA has made a bunch of improvements since an early beta a few months ago. Good to hear because the early beta I saw sucked a dick. So EA MMA might be worthwhile after all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

If that means they will be bringing UFC to MSG sometime soon, than that's huge. Good for exposure, and great for me as I always wanted to attend an event.

They are showing Fedor vs Rogers replay on Showtime right now.


----------



## Blasko

Rockhead said:


> Is that going to be on Eyewitness News?


 Yes. at 11.

I'm really looking forward to tonight's main event. War Lawler and all that noise.


----------



## T3H~L3X

any body got a stream?


----------



## Blasko

Aside from the usual terrible commentary, pretty painless show so far.


----------



## Blasko

FLYING KNEE!!!!!


----------



## Myers

:lmao at Zaromskis. God I hate the SF commentary.


----------



## -Mystery-

So, let me get this straight, Babalu loses to Gegard then fights Lawler outside his division and subsequently earns a title shot at his normal division. And on top of that, he wants to fight Henderson, who isn't even a champion.

Da fuck.


----------



## Myers

At least they aren't giving title shots to guys who got knocked out in their last fight













Oh wait


----------



## AMPLine4Life

-Mystery- said:


> So, let me get this straight, Babalu loses to Gegard then fights Lawler outside his division and subsequently earns a title shot at his normal division. And on top of that, he wants to fight Henderson, who isn't even a champion.
> 
> Da fuck.


This is either a terrible complaint or baffling confusion. 

Good event. Shame no one gives a fuck about SF.


----------



## Blasko

Most likely the best SF show I've seen.

Not saying much. I honestly forget about SF by the next show.


----------



## Myers

They fights were good, no real complaints from me. 

I am calling it now, Werdum will win next saturday. I think it's a matter of time before someone beats Fedor and Werdum is well rounded enough to get the upset.


----------



## Overrated

good event overall. 

the ea mma game is looking good, cannot wait to start tooling people with diaz on it.


----------



## SteveMania

I like Strikeforce and hope they succeed, but outside of lending a favor to EA Sports and plugging their video game, this event was meaningless. I don't think anyone harbored illusions of this card becoming an overwhelming financial success.


----------



## Myers

UFC 118 looks like it will be an amazing night of fights.

MAIN CARD

* Champ Frankie Edgar vs. B.J. Penn (for lightweight title)
* Randy Couture vs. James Toney
* Nate Marquardt vs. Rousimar Palhares
* Kenny Florian vs. Gray Maynard
* Marcus Davis vs. Nate Diaz

PRELIMINARY CARD

* Jorge Rivera vs. Alessio Sakara
* Terry Etim vs. Joe Lauzon
* Nik Lentz vs. Andre Winner
* Nick Osipczak vs. Greg Soto
* Amilcar Alves vs. Mike Pierce
* Phil Baroni vs. John Salter

I am really looking forward to Toney/Couture.


----------



## Nov

Fresh Ultimate Fighter 11 marathon on Fuel atm. Pumped for the finale tomorrow, McCray to win.


----------



## Walls

I have no idea how McCray made it to the finals. I just don't think he is good at all and I think McGee is going to tear him apart. Everytime McCray does his whole "Savage roar" thing I want to punch him in the face myself, it looks so stupid.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Haven't watched much of this season of The Ultimate Fighter, but I still can't wait for tonight! Love whenever a UFC event is on Spike.


----------



## Edgecution03

> "I'm not a UFC fan... I would invite all the fans to watch our fight, which I believe is more important [than Brock Lesnar vs. Shane Carwin]... I'm not a fan of watching [the UFC's] fights. Compared to a lot of the commercials and promotion in anticipation of their fights, and compared to a lot of the shows I've seen, there seems to be a lot of negativity involved in their shows. So I'm just not a fan of watching their programs... And also, in some ways, [it's due to] the actions and the behavior of a lot of fighters from the UFC. It takes away from the sport.'



-Fedor Emelianenko discusses his thoughts on the UFC and their production during a pre-fight conference call for his fight with Fabricio Werdum at Strikeforce and M-1 Global: Fedor vs. Werdum on June 26.


Serious guy? You think for a second it's more important than Lesnar/Carwin? Too many shots to the head methinks.


----------



## Rmx820

Edgecution03 said:


> Serious guy? You think for a second it's more important than Lesnar/Carwin? Too many shots to the head methinks.


He's obviously not going to say "Hey, watch these guys instead of my company"


----------



## CyberWaste

Since TUF finale is soon, quick question for your guys... favourite TUF season so far?

For me its either season 1 or season 3, but season 3 just edges it. mainly Because of entertainment in the house, talent wise, and just an overall good series. I preferred the fighters in TUF 3 and it also had some classic fights.


----------



## Rmx820

Jardine is a bloody mess @[email protected]


----------



## McQueen

Fuck off Jardine, seriously.


----------



## Nov

Happy for McGee, definetly deserved it. Looking forward to seeing him make an impact in the UFC. Hopefully a few others from the show are given contracts as there really were some talented guys. Nick Ring deserves a shot, beat McGee earlier in the season before withdrawing with a knee injury. Class fighter.


----------



## Dark Church

Jardine needs to be cut now for sure.


----------



## bruteshot74

Only fight I caught was Jardine vs. Hamill and got to agree, Jardine definitely has to be let go now. The guy is 2-6 in his last 8 fights, with the last 4 being loses. He usually is pretty competitive in there when his chin holds up but just because he was part of TUF, does not make him an exception to be released, I really would put Bonnar into this category as well. Do not care that he put the UFC on the map. Guys are not top level or even middle of the road anymore and shouldn't be in the top organization fighting other top fighters.

Glad to see Hamill win. Not the most technically sound fighter but he is one of those guys that I always like to see win just because of what he overcomes in there.


----------



## SteveMania

McGee looks like a decent prospect but not someone cut from the same cloth as previous season winners. He reminds me of Ed Herman; tough and gritty with decent wrestling chops but not particularly talented. Unless he makes some incredible leaps I could see him becoming a mid-level gatekeeper type, nothing more though.


----------



## Dark Church

I think it is hilarious that Leben got KO of the night when that was barely even a KO.


----------



## seancarleton77

bruteshot74 said:


> Only fight I caught was Jardine vs. Hamill and got to agree, Jardine definitely has to be let go now. The guy is 2-6 in his last 8 fights, with the last 4 being loses. He usually is pretty competitive in there when his chin holds up but just because he was part of TUF, does not make him an exception to be released, I really would put Bonnar into this category as well.


I wouldn't let Bonnar go, he looked great in his last fight, he still puts on good fights win or lose.


----------



## bruteshot74

Heading to WEC 49 for the prelims in a couple of hours. Pretty excited as this is going to be the first MMA event I have ever attended. Not the greatest card in terms of name value, but like I always say, WEC never disappoints.


----------



## Dark Church

WEC is always entertaining and it should be more exciting live so enjoy the show.


----------



## Blasko

The Prelims are said to be really good with a good crowd. Should be good night despite the lack of hype. 


I love WEC.


----------



## Blasko

Shiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

shit. i forgot this was tonight. 

i'll have to catch the replay


----------



## Blasko

Mikey Damage said:


> shit. i forgot this was tonight.
> 
> i'll have to catch the replay


 It's worth it, not a bad fight so far; all but one being short and sweet.


----------



## sarnus

Court McGee win is something special, a true testemant to what the human spirit can acheive.


----------



## stylesclash69

Did anyone catch Sengoku, forgot it was on.


----------



## RKing85

was at the WEC event. The Wineland body punch on Campuzano was SICK!!!

Best part of the day though was listening as Greg Jackson, Duke Roufus, Josh Rosenthal, Sean Shelby, and others swapped stories long into the night at the hotel lounge.


----------



## Miester

Wandy out of 116 with cracked ribs. Leben stepping in on 12 days rest to take the fight.


----------



## McQueen

That sucks. Always fun to see Wand fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> That sucks. Always fun to see Wand fight.


For sure. Should be a lot less fun to see Akiyama fuck up Leben, but fun none the less.


----------



## McQueen

I normally laugh at Leben but he looked pretty damn good the other night. I've only seen Akiyamas one fight at 100 and personally I thought he lost, not sure what to think of the guy yet.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> I normally laugh at Leben but he looked pretty damn good the other night. I've only seen Akiyamas one fight at 100 and personally I thought he lost, not sure what to think of the guy yet.


 Greased against Sakuraba and is outlawed in Japan.


----------



## McQueen

I remember reading about that. Wasn't that in 2008?


----------



## bruteshot74

RKing85 said:


> was at the WEC event. The Wineland body punch on Campuzano was SICK!!!
> 
> Best part of the day though was listening as Greg Jackson, Duke Roufus, Josh Rosenthal, Sean Shelby, and others swapped stories long into the night at the hotel lounge.


I was there to, whereabouts where you sitting? Must say I really enjoyed it, being my first live MMA event. 

Found that the prelims were pretty dead but once it went live things got hot and crowd was great. Eddie Wineland had a ton of people behind him and everyone was pretty pumped when he won. Biggest reaction was probably for Chris Hordecki when he finished that jobber, crowd went nuts with him being Canadian. I had to laugh at the main event being a draw, fight was pretty good and wish we would have actually got a result, I called it being a draw to the person I went with even before it happened and she would not believe me 



Miester said:


> Wandy out of 116 with cracked ribs. Leben stepping in on 12 days rest to take the fight.


Sucks but Leben is good shit. I am probably one of his only fans and will be hoping he takes a win home.


----------



## Blasko

Yeah, that was around the time.

Akiyama is really slick(pun?) on the ground/clinch. His stand up is improving with due time. He's pretty good, but his striking needs a lot of work.


----------



## RKing85

I was in 119, right dead on with the cage. Good seats.

Just glad they got another opponent for Akiyama. Happy for him to get back in the cage after a year out.


----------



## Klebold

Is it possible to order Lesnar/Carwin on the UFC website?


----------



## bruteshot74

RKing85 said:


> I was in 119, right dead on with the cage. Good seats.


Nice, I was in 106 in row 12. Our seats were pretty prime to but I found myself looking at the screens most of the time instead of the actual cage.


----------



## T3H~L3X

10 days till Lesnar/Carwin... WAR Carwin FTW


----------



## Nov

Yeah can't wait, going to be sweet. Although UFC 117 and 118 have better overall cards, the Lesnar/Carwin fight is hopefully going to be awesome.


----------



## seancarleton77

I think Brock will have the superior athleticism and more importantly the better game plan, but you can't plan for one of Carwin's jackhammer shots on the button. I still got Lesnar.


----------



## Rush

don't know if its been said but Jardine has been cut from the UFC.


----------



## Liam Miller

Saw that coming what he's recent record 5 defeats in 6 or something?

him to strikeforce perhaps?

and UFC 114 buyrate over 1 million not sure if already mentioned here. looks like yhe big build up worked or rampage is just a big draw, maybe a bit of both.


----------



## Dark Church

Jardine is thankfully gone and after 116 Bonnar should be next.


----------



## seancarleton77

Dark Church said:


> Jardine is thankfully gone and after 116 Bonnar should be next.


I bet win or lose Bonnar has a war similar to Griffin vs. Bonnar 1 and they extend his contract, he should at least be commentator, the guy is smart well spoken and he knows his MMA history better than Joe & Goldie do.


----------



## Liam Miller

World Boxing Association heavyweight champion David Haye has been called out by James Toney. Toney, who fights Randy Couture in an Ultimate Fighting Championship match on Aug. 28 in Boston, has said he plans to knock out Couture and then to go after Haye.

But Haye, who is a big UFC fan and has trained in mixed martial arts, laughs off Toney’s threats. He doesn’t believe Toney’s going to be able to fight him after he gets pummeled by Couture, though he has mad respect for Toney’s boxing skill and record.

“James Toney is the purest of the pure at boxing,” Haye said. “He is so brilliant at boxing and his skills are so ingrained in him that he’s been an elite level fighter, in shape or not in shape, his skills alone put him on another level as a boxer.

Couture is a former UFC heavyweight and light heavyweight champion who is a decorated wrestler. Haye believes Couture will take Toney down quickly and easily and pummel him on the ground.

“Six months of training isn’t going to be enough,” Haye said. “As a UFC fan, I know two or three years wouldn’t be enough. How many times has Toney sprawled in his life? 500? How many leg kicks has he taken in his life? 300? How many Kimura attempts has he defended? 140? Even if he’s done double that amount, he wouldn’t have nearly the experience needed to win a UFC fight.”

Haye said Toney would be best off if he lands his punches early, because if he’s not finished after grappling with Couture on the ground, he’s going to be surprised by how beaten up and heavy his arms feel.

“I know from training in MMA myself that the wrestling aspect ruins your punching power,” Haye said. “After a minute of grappling, your arms, back and shoulders fill with blood and even if you then find space to throw punches, your power is suddenly crap.

“And I hit a lot harder and I’m so much faster than James, and I couldn’t land a punch on fighters when all they wanted to do was take me down to the ground. James is a much more static fighter than I am, and is going to get thrown on his back immediately by Randy. I admire Toney’s spirit and boxing skills. But he’s delusional here.” 

http://sports.yahoo.com/box/news;_ylt=AjsvxgJY_1jnq_1hlgkaS0mUxLYF?slug=ki-hooksnjabs062210


Finally a non-biased non-delusional boxer talking about MMA they ain't many of them about, no suprise since Haye has talked about coming into MMA after boxing.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Jardine is thankfully gone and after 116 Bonnar should be next.


Keep dreaming. Bonnar is in UFC for life.


----------



## ColeStar

James Toney is talking all kinds of nonsense. At this point both Couture and Haye would embarrass him. I am still stunned that Dana signed Toney to a UFC contract. My only explanation is that he is hoping to stick it to boxing by having a genuine former boxing world champion get pummelled in the Octagon.


----------



## bruteshot74

seancarleton77 said:


> I bet win or lose Bonnar has a war similar to Griffin vs. Bonnar 1 and they extend his contract, he should at least be commentator, the guy is smart well spoken and he knows his MMA history better than Joe & Goldie do.


What are you talking about? Did you watch the WEC he did commentary for? It was horrible to listen to and hard on my ears.

Hard to live up to the greatness that FRANK "THE CHAMP" MIR brought to the table though.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I expected it but something told me UFC might keep Jardine around as they have Bonnar being part of the first class of TUF fighters... I can see alot bigger case made for Bonnar than Jardine but if he loses his next fight he should be cut. Maybe give him the Farve Green Bay contract where he does personal appearances and interviews for them to earn his check. He definitely doesnt belong in the octagon any longer. 

I also could see Toney pulling a Lesnar and being a freak though its very unlikely. Ill take Coture for the win.


----------



## Blasko

Clinch < Dirty Boxing < Takedown < GNP.

Pretty much Toney/Couture in a nut shell.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm not sold on Randy's chin any more than the next guy, but this isn't a fight where it's going to be tested for long. Six months of grappling isn't going to turn in sublime results in the clinch or on the mat, which means Toney can only hope to land that big combination early and seal the deal or else that takedown awaits him.

As for Bonnar, no he doesn't belong in the UFC and that much is painfully obvious. He's one of the only fighters, if not the only guy that never improved after the show, and much like Griffin, still relies mainly on heart and determination. He has above average BJJ when on top, terrible wrestling both offensively and defensively, can't punch his way out of a wet paper sack, is slower than most 205ers and clearly takes notes from the Jorge Gurgel playbook, which is to say brawl and ditch any semblance of strategy.

Whether he gets the pink slip with another loss is up for debate, but despite whatever Dana has said in the past, he'll end up in Jardine territory sooner or later if he continues to have lukewarm performances.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Strikeforce tonight. Gonna be out, but gonna tape it. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

seancarleton77 said:


> I bet win or lose Bonnar has a war similar to Griffin vs. Bonnar 1 and they extend his contract, he should at least be commentator, the guy is smart well spoken and he knows his MMA history better than Joe & Goldie do.


Saved me going on another Bonnar rant there, TY Sean.

Anyone with a stream for SF tonight PM me please. I'm staying up again for this one.

*Edit*

Also had a few beers epic 

P.S much love Bonnar, you bring it all and I respect that, despite the nay sayers


----------



## Liam Miller

Would like to stay up and watch it but big match tomorrow so want to be up bright and early and prepare myself .

quick predictions

Fedor
Smith (can't really pick this one)
Cyborg
Thomson


----------



## Blasko

Tompson fish hooked his glove for the RNC.

He CHEATED.


----------



## -Mystery-

CUDDLES.


----------



## bruteshot74

Cyborg getting a point taken away :lmao

She is going to murder Finney now, this ref is annoying.


----------



## Blasko

Worse ref in the buisness is a woman.


----------



## wwevilman

Jesus, just stop the damn fight already. That poor girl can't take any more.


----------



## -Mystery-

Finney spends a lot of time on her knees.

:hmm:


----------



## bruteshot74

If this goes 5 rounds and I am going to turn off my stream...

EDIT: Still horrible. They need to abolish this weight class, none of these gals they are bringing in should be in there with Cyborg.


----------



## -Mystery-

I hope CUDDLES isn't pregnant cause Cyborg just killed that fetus with that knee.

Edit - 236 strikes thrown in like 7 mins. Lol.


----------



## Blasko

Why the fuck are they trying to put over Finney? She got murdered and dominated. 

Also, this fight lasted 5 minutes longer then it should have. Finney turtled up several times. 

Terrible. But sooooooooooo entertaining.


----------



## bruteshot74

"The first middleweight champion in the United States" :lmao

Wonder why he did not say UFC :side:


----------



## Blasko

HANDS OF CANS~!


----------



## bruteshot74

I hope Smith knocks this cocksucker out again.


----------



## Blasko

Great fight right there.


----------



## bruteshot74

Holy fuck, plz shut up.


----------



## Rmx820

OH FUCK INSIDE NASCAR


----------



## wwevilman

WTF? Nascar?

.....Ugh.


----------



## Dark Church

Hopefully it is time for Fedor to get an ass whopping but I doubt it. Werdum is a mediocre fighter.


----------



## wwevilman

Dark Church said:


> Hopefully it is time for Fedor to get an ass whopping but I doubt it. Werdum is a mediocre fighter.


I would hardly call Werdum "mediocre", he's beaten Gonzaga(x2), current strikeforce champion Overeem, and Fedor's brother Aleksander, who's no slouch himself.


----------



## Rmx820

what in the FUCK


----------



## wwevilman

HOLYSHIT!


----------



## -Mystery-

WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wwevilman

HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## -Mystery-

Can't wait for Dana's response.


----------



## Blasko

Holy fuck guys.


----------



## stylesclash69

LOL'D


----------



## bruteshot74

Wow, cannot say I was expecting that.

Dana should have hay day with this and probably try and get Werdum back now.


----------



## Blasko

M-1 is finished.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao this is fantastic.


----------



## Super Delfin

The look on Overeem's face as he watched a few million go up in smoke was something...

Fedor is still the #1 fighter of all time in my book though.


----------



## wwevilman

I bet Fedor wishes he signed with the UFC now, say goodbye to all those millions you and M-1 pissed away, Fedor.


----------



## -Mystery-

http://twitter.com/DANAWHITE

Waiting patiently.


----------



## Blasko

wwevilman said:


> I bet Fedor wishes he signed with the UFC now, say goodbye to all those millions you and M-1 pissed away, Fedor.


 Fedor doesn't care what happens; M-1 does.


----------



## -Mystery-

: D

-Dana White


----------



## wwevilman

Dana white: : D

Priceless.


----------



## Rush

:lmao @ Fedor


----------



## bruteshot74

Dana White :lmao


----------



## PuroresuPride18

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:cuss:


----------



## SteveMania

wwevilman said:


> I bet Fedor wishes he signed with the UFC now, say goodbye to all those millions you and M-1 pissed away, Fedor.



Get real.

The guy loses one fight and suddenly that door closes? You can bet your bottom dollar that the UFC still has a vested interest in Fedor, whether that bargaining chip decreases on M-1's part remains to be seen, but I'm willing to bet this loss if anything could strengthen the possibility of Fedor heading to the UFC once he finishes out his contract.

I'm as surprised as any of the result, but this was bound to happen. People got too caught up in Fedor's aura of invincibility that they completely neglected the possibility of him losing which in and of itself is ridiculous. There was concern following the AA fight because he couldn't get his timing down until AA decided to go loco and with an ill-timed knee. The Rogers fight further solidified that stance seeing as it took him a round and a half to finish a lumbering brawler with less than one year of grappling under his belt. I think Fedor has seen better days, but he's still the greatest fighter of all time, bar none.


----------



## Overrated

wow i thought Fedor's sub defense was better than that, very humble after the fight. I still want him to come to the ufc as hes still one of the best fighters ever. 

BROCK is the new number 1 hw especially when he beats down carwin next week.


----------



## Amber B

He literally walked right into that..


----------



## McQueen

Wait holy shit Fedor lost to Werdum?


----------



## wwevilman

SteveMania said:


> *Get real*.
> 
> The guy loses one fight and suddenly that door closes? You can bet your bottom dollar that the UFC still has a vested interest in Fedor, whether that bargaining chip decreases on M-1's part remains to be seen, but I'm willing to bet this loss if anything could strengthen the possibility of Fedor heading to the UFC once he finishes out his contract.
> 
> I'm as surprised as any of the result, but this was bound to happen. People got too caught up in Fedor's aura of invincibility that they completely neglected the possibility of him losing which in and of itself is ridiculous. There was concern following the AA fight because he couldn't get his timing down until AA decided to go loco and with an ill-timed knee. The Rogers fight further solidified that stance seeing as it took him a round and a half to finish a lumbering brawler with less than one year of grappling under his belt. I think Fedor has seen better days, but he's still the greatest fighter of all time, bar none.


wow, nice hostility there bro.

I was stating that Fedor/M-1 (since their both pretty much synonymous with each other) pretty much pissed away any chance they had with that...What was it? 30 million dollars? I don't believe I said anything about Dana never wanting to sign him again, read what I write and don't put words in my mouth next time.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dana would still give Fedor 30 million.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Wait holy shit Fedor lost to Werdum?


 Tapped to a Trianlge 1:08 in the first round.


----------



## McQueen

Wow.

I forgot it was on so I was watching the 113 replay but extra WIN since i'm at my moms place and she has Showtime so I can actually watch the replay.


----------



## SteveMania

wwevilman said:


> wow, nice hostility there bro.
> 
> I was stating that Fedor/M-1 (since their both pretty much synonymous with each other) pretty much pissed away any chance they had with that...What was it? 30 million dollars? I don't believe I said anything about Dana never wanting to sign him again, read what I write and don't put words in my mouth next time.



That was an April fools joke where Dana said Vadim and company wanted them to build an arena in Russia for Fedor worth roughly that amount. An obvious hoax, but the point is one loss isn't going to shatter an entire career where he became for the longest time the most sought after fighter on the planet. 'All those millions' he supposedly pissed away is stretching credibility because his price tag, whether M-1 lowers their output, will still be a hot commodity to the UFC no matter what.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

FUCK! Josh Barnett & Brock Lesnar better not lose or this will be the worst MMA year for me .


----------



## McQueen

Don't worry, Barnett will probably test positive for PEDs before his fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

WTF.

Surprised that Fedor let himself get caught in that.


----------



## bam-bam

Awesome, finally GSP/Silva are rightfully and undoubtedly ranked higher then Fedor in the p4p list, even though those who don't nuthug Fedor have known that for 2 years now at least.


----------



## randy skalba

This makes silva best in the world followed by Gsp p4p
Cant wait for Gsp to get his hands on silva


----------



## Rush

ugh, pound for pound rankings are completely useless.


----------



## McQueen

I agree.


----------



## SteveMania

It's silly to discuss rankings period, but P4P rankings is like comparing apples to fruit loops and deciding which is better.


----------



## -Mystery-

SteveMania said:


> It's silly to discuss rankings period, but P4P rankings is like comparing apples to fruit loops and deciding which is better.


Fruit Loops, clearly.


----------



## McQueen

Nah Fruit Snacks.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I find P4P really only useful or fun when spoken aloud in a group of friends. When you start writing shit down, meticulously tracking records, citing opponents win percentage, it just becomes needless and tedious diatribe.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

My favorite fighters Lyoto, Sakuraba, Fedor, Quinton, Big Nog, & Kevin Randleman all lost this year . Not a good year for me. At least I still have Josh Barnett & Brock Lesnar to look forward to. Fuck they seriously better win, I also lost $100 tonight .

On another note, the Cyborg vs Finney fight reminded me of the Don Frye vs Yoshihiro HAWTNESS Takayama fight. Finney even had the big rat under her eye.


----------



## Ninja Rush

Fedor Era == DEAD. its a new era, the era of monsters who have done steroids, its Brocks, era.


----------



## Rush

Ninja Rush said:


> Fedor Era == DEAD. its a new era, the era of monsters who have done steroids, its Brocks, era.


:lmao

what happened to this thread?


----------



## Jimmy King 09

I dont see how everyone is acting like this is some kind of huge upset. I mean Werdum is a good fighter and doesnt get a whole lot of credit. Brett Rogers handled Fedor for most of their fight and Werdum is a much more well rounded fighter than Rogers. Fedor had a good run and everything great must come to an end. Hell Mahammad Ali lost fights and I dont see Fedor being any different


----------



## Myers

Myers said:


> They fights were good, no real complaints from me.
> 
> I am calling it now, Werdum will win next saturday. I think it's a matter of time before someone beats Fedor and Werdum is well rounded enough to get the upset.


I totally called this one, even though I was still screaming obscenities at my TV when it happened.


----------



## McQueen

Good job Myers. I figured Fedor would have his way with Werdum with his striking but hey good for Werdum seeing an opportunity and going for it.

And LOL at people thinking Fedor is all of a suddenly done because he got caught.


----------



## Myers

Ninja Rush said:


> Fedor Era == DEAD. its a new era, the era of monsters who have done steroids, its Brocks, era.


I have never seen a sentence with so many false statements before.


----------



## Ninja Rush

Sticksy said:


> :lmao
> 
> what happened to this thread?


The end happened. the world is no longer round, the sky is no longer blue, 2+2 no longer equals 4. all because Fedor lost.


----------



## Rush

No, Fedor got a defeat that was a long time coming. He was getting tooled on the feet in the AA fight, before Arlovski got stupid.


----------



## McQueen

The Flying knee attempt?


----------



## Rush

indeed. not a smart thing to do when your striking well and you have no chin.


----------



## Ninja Rush

Sticksy said:


> No, Fedor got a defeat that was a long time coming. He was getting tooled on the feet in the AA fight, before Arlovski got stupid.


and Brett Rogers of all people, but the thing is he always won. this time he got caught in a beautiful submission and actually tapped out.


----------



## McQueen

I'd still love to see one last Fedor/Cro Cop fight.


----------



## Ninja Rush

Dana's Twitter


www.twitter.com/danawhite

i laughed my ass off.


----------



## Role Model

i think i orgasmed. you know it has been a long time coming, but i'm glad it finally has. although god i'd have preferred it has been Brock beating him, but it'll do.


----------



## Blasko

I still to this day think that Cro Cop should have been the one to dethrone Fedor.

Or at least Nog.


----------



## Liam Miller

Just seen it and holy fucking shit, never have been the biggest Fedor fan but he is awesome, props to werdum but i'm really suprised he got caught like that.

Would have loved for Brock, Cigano or Cain to be the one to beat Fedor.


----------



## SteveMania

Sticksy said:


> No, Fedor got a defeat that was a long time coming. He was getting tooled on the feet in the AA fight, before Arlovski got stupid.



Yeah, it was going to happen sooner or later, everyone except the delusional and inept had to see it coming. Just didn't expect it to be in the way of trying to recklessly bulldoze through one of the best guards in the division.

The main problem with Fedor seems to be that he's catered his style to the American audience, choosing to duke it out on the feet rather than looking for his best route to victory. The first signs of concern came against Arlovski; he couldn't get his timing down and while he wasn't completely dummied standing, he clearly wasn't winning up until AA went airborne and like so many times in the past, got pelted because of his chin.

Then Brett Rogers - an unimpressive brawler that Fedor was expected to beat fast and convincingly. It went a round and a half where Fedor lost position on the ground multiple times, let Rogers dictate the pace in the clinch and at one point Rogers out-scrambled Fedor and got top position. This a guy that had less than a year of grappling experience and was cutting his teeth as a tire repairman at Sam's Club. It wasn't one of Fedor's finest performances and to me was the first major sign that he's seen better days.

Nothing was out of the ordinary about his approach last night, for all of the minute and nine seconds we saw, except that when Fedor gets reckless, he normally has the wherewithal and mindfulness to get out of bad situations fast. That's been his M.O. since he began. When put in a tough predicament, Fedor was one of, if not the very best at reversing and achieving an advantageous position. Last night he got too wild and for some reason gave Werdum opportunity after opportunity to grab onto something. First it was the armbar, then he maneuvered the position into a triangle while Fedor continued to wail. Chalk it up however you like, but he's in a slump right now and at 34 and considering retirement, I doubt he'll get out of it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Why is Fedor/Werdum II being talked about? There's no need for a re-match, Fedor got his ass tapped plain and simple. There's no need for a immediate re-match like those clowns from M-1 are talking about. Werdum earned his title shot and shouldn't be subjected to a Fedor re-match instead of getting his title shot (unless of course Overeem just decides to go back to Japan for 2 years).

Let Fedor fight Big Foot and if he wants to stick around in the company, then he can get his Werdum re-match.


----------



## bruteshot74

Really this is one of the best things that could have happened for Fedor. Going to lift a huge amount off his shoulders now that he has that clean loss and he can just go to fighting instead of having that undefeated streak behind him and everything else he had in his description. He lost to one of the best BJJ practitioners in the world, not some brawler named Brett Rogers. I do not think this is the end like everyone is trying to make it seem like it has been with the mass majority of a lot of these guys that absolutely dominated in PRIDE. He will be back and hopefully one day we will still see him in the UFC.


----------



## RKing85

First day in the post-Fedor's first real loss era.

The grass is still green and the sky is still blue.


----------



## Walls

Fedor has always been more sizzle than steak, in my opinion. The people around him have done a great job of creating this mystique about him. His career isn't over by any means but his name has been devalued a bit. His whole thing was being undefeated and now that he has lost that he is just a pretty good heavyweight fighter now. I've always just viewed him as a pretty good heavyweight...I've never once thought that he was the best in the world. I'm still pretty confidant that Brock would have mashed him, but sadly we won't ever find out.


----------



## Rush

He wasn't undefeated. May have been dodgy but how many dodgy ref decisions are there?


----------



## Word

Only his second loss in his amazing career and people are trying to pin point his flaws and that 'he was never that good'. So fickle.


----------



## Role Model

it was his first test in a long long time, which in the end did him no favours whatsoever.


----------



## SteveMania

walls said:


> Fedor has always been more sizzle than steak, in my opinion. The people around him have done a great job of creating this mystique about him. His career isn't over by any means but his name has been devalued a bit. His whole thing was being undefeated and now that he has lost that he is just a pretty good heavyweight fighter now. I've always just viewed him as a pretty good heavyweight...I've never once thought that he was the best in the world. I'm still pretty confidant that Brock would have mashed him, but sadly we won't ever find out.



He could go on a losing streak that would make Liddell's recent run look successful and it still wouldn't erase the fact that from 2000-2010 he was by and far the best HW fighter and at one point in time the best fighter in the world.

The impression Fedor gave people wasn't just because of his legendary streak. It was how seemly he could lay an ass whooping and walk out with the same stern presence he walked in with. It was how he always appeared to be at least three steps faster than his opponents. It was how he always managed to turn a bad situation into an advantageous one.

That's what made Fedor a special fighter, but he was never the invincible demigod that could walk on water, reverse time, etc., like so many of his most ardent fanboys thought he was.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Does anyone know if "Impact FC" will be shown in America on PPV?


----------



## Walls

While it's true that Fedor wasn't really undefeated, this was the first time he was legitimately beaten. I don't consider the fight stopping because of a cut a loss, although obviously it counts on record, which was unfortunate for Fedor.


----------



## SteveMania

The only reason it counted as a loss was because it was in a tournament where they needed a winner, otherwise it would have been declared a no contest. Rings had a strict policy when it came to elbows, and TK's elbow was illegal.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Fedor always struck me as the snap not tap kinda guy. Always seemed to fight fight fight until he could get himself loose. Werdum must have had it locked down. Sad to see him lose but it was bound to happen. Was hoping it would have been Arlovski(still love the guy) and it very well could have been, damn him. Atleast it wasnt rodgers...Wonder if Dana will try to steal Werdum n9w and finally give him that title shot so Brock can maul him.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJjZa5CXoWM

I'm in LOVE.


----------



## Ninja Rush

^ Sub Defense like that is why women's MMA is about as serious as WWE divas wrestling.


----------



## S-Mac

Lovely sub that was.


----------



## Blasko

Ninja Rush said:


> ^ Sub Defense like that is why women's MMA is about as serious as WWE divas wrestling.


 Cyborg says hi.


----------



## McQueen

So does Jan Finney's face.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> Michael Kirkham, a MMA fighter who died this morning from injuries sustained in his professional MMA debut, is scheduled for an autopsy on Tuesday.
> 
> Kirkham, 30, was subjected to several head shots in the bout, which took place on a card titled "Confrontation at Convocation Center" and collapsed after the fight. He would later die from brain hemorrhaging.


Sad stuff. I wonder if there will be some discussion about this incident in mainstream media.


----------



## McQueen

Probably more media backlash towards MMA.

Anyways sucks for that guys family and loved ones. Sad stuff.


----------



## Blasko

today being my birthday, I wish that Carwin wins.

That's all


----------



## Myers

:hb Blasko

UFC 116

Lesnar over Carwin by TKO RD 2
Akiyama over Leben by Decision
Lytle over Brown by TKO RD 2
Krysztof over Bonnar by Decision
Sotti over Pelle by Decision.


----------



## McQueen

Chris Lytle vs Matt Brown? That could be a lot of fun.


----------



## gauravmalhotra1

thanks


----------



## Nov

Leben, Bonnar and Sotiropoulos to all win plz. Wishful thinking obviously, but you never know. Don'tcare about the results of the other bouts, just hoping for some good fights.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Really, really stupid move on Spike TV's part.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

This undercard is BRUTAL, but its such a great main event that most people probably wont care. I could just care less who wins any of those matches, so that detracts from it alot.

Im definitely rooting for Carwin, but my gut tells me Brock is going to ground and pound the piss out of him. Im thinking its going to be lopsided but i hope im wrong.


----------



## SteveMania

I don't understand why so many people are shitting on this card, Pellegrino/Sotiropoulos and Lytle/Brown are great match-ups. The card if nothing else is a byproduct of intelligent match making, and who cares if Reljic/Grove got bumped off. They always seem to cram at least 1-2 prelims onto their Spike show anyway, and knowing Grove's chin there's a good possibility it'll make the broadcast.

That said, from top to bottom UFC 117 looks strong. Cigano/Big Country should be fun for however long it lasts, I fully expect Alves to put on a clinic against Fitch, Guida/dos Anjos looks promising given the style match-up and assuming Anderson comes to fight, the main event should be decent at the very least.


----------



## bruteshot74

Got caught up with my dvd collection today a bit. Got 110, 111 & 112. Fuck 108 & 109, probably will end up getting them later but not now. Need to get back into reading stuff on mma sites and posting in here


----------



## Myers

UFC 117 is such a stacked card that Thiago Silva is fighting on the prelims, granted he is fighting a lower level opponent in Tim Boetsch.


----------



## McQueen

I hope The Barbarian wins via not gassing out.


----------



## Myers

I read a funny story today about how Dana has banned vuvuzella noisemakers at UFC 116.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Good move.

I just read how the MMA bill in New York is temporarily dead, again.


----------



## T3H~L3X

That sucks.... I was hoping the rumor of a NY event by years end was true.


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> I don't understand why so many people are shitting on this card, Pellegrino/Sotiropoulos and Lytle/Brown are great match-ups. The card if nothing else is a byproduct of intelligent match making, and who cares if Reljic/Grove got bumped off. They always seem to cram at least 1-2 prelims onto their Spike show anyway, and knowing Grove's chin there's a good possibility it'll make the broadcast.
> 
> That said, from top to bottom UFC 117 looks strong. Cigano/Big Country should be fun for however long it lasts, I fully expect Alves to put on a clinic against Fitch, Guida/dos Anjos looks promising given the style match-up and assuming Anderson comes to fight, the main event should be decent at the very least.


I fully agree with this post except the part about Alves putting on a clinic against Fitch. Fitch is a better fighter and Alves is on a Mir layoff. 116 has a good main card though except Leben/Sexyama.


----------



## Mikey Damage

13 months isn't quite a full Mir layoff. 

I believe a few fighters have recently won with 13 month layoffs. It's much better than 18-20 month layoffs.


----------



## Blasko

Rampage has denied Lyoto, in other news. 

His reasoning is under the lines of "I just had a boring fight and homeboy uses boring Karate. I want my fans to be entertained, not put to sleep."

:lmao


----------



## seancarleton77

Rampage needs to fight Johnny Bones, I like Rampage but I would like it even more to see Jones ground and pound him into an unconscious state.



Nov said:


> Leben, Bonnar and Sotiropoulos to all win plz. Wishful thinking obviously, but you never know. Don'tcare about the results of the other bouts, just hoping for some good fights.


Replace Leben with Akiyama and I have to agree. You don't care about Lesnar vs. Carwin!!!?


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Fitch is a better fighter and Alves is on a Mir layoff.



The only conceivable way Fitch takes that fight is if Alves came out flat and ring rust plays a major role in the fight. Since their first outing Alves has tightened up his takedown defense tenfold, he's bigger, stronger and faster than he was back in '06 when Fitch ran his one man show, not to mention Fitch hasn't made any significant improvements since then. If Fitch doesn't put the pressure on early, where I maintain Alves has always been a bit of a slow starter, then I see him working hard for those takedowns and get nuked on most opportunities on the feet.


----------



## -Mystery-

Rampage/Lil Nog for 119 or 120.

Don't know where this leaves Griffin, perhaps against Bones (if he wins) since I still think Machida/Franklin will happen.


----------



## Mikey Damage

That's an intriguing fight. Rampage vs Lil Nog.

I like it. Much more than Rampage vs Machida.


----------



## WillTheBloody

- Jon Fitch is a tremendous athlete and a dynamite wrestler. He's also a human bathroom break and the fighter equivalent of a Randy Orton headlock. He's the world's most impressive *falls asleep thinking about Fitch too long*. In other words...GO ALVES.

- I don't blame Rampage one bit for not wanting to chase Machida for fifteen minutes, and Page/Nog excites me a lot more anyways. If Franklin/Griffin gets announced, then who would Machida face? Wile E. Coyote seems to be the most logical choice.

- As far as UFC 116 goes, I'm rooting for Soszynski, Leben & Carwin. Looks like a tremendous show. Hope I'm sober enough to remember it all.....


----------



## RKing85

I don't know why everyone wants to give Jon Jones to the top guys right away. He's still young people! Give him time to develop and work his way up.


----------



## SteveMania

There's so few blue-chip prospects out there like Bones, I wouldn't mind if they gave him 2-3 more softballs before matching him with someone like Franklin.

As for Rampage/Rogerio, it's a quality fight. Considering Shogun will be out until March, they'd be well advised to do one of two things, 1) either create an interim title fight by pitting Rashad with someone later this year or 2) line up several title eliminators for when Shogun returns.


----------



## Nov

seancarleton77 said:


> Replace Leben with Akiyama and I have to agree. You don't care about Lesnar vs. Carwin!!!?


Of course I do, that's the fight I most want to see (obviously), I just don't really mind who wins.


----------



## McQueen

I see Lytle/Brown being the possible FOTN, but pretty amped up for Lesnar/Carwin too.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Don't know where this leaves Griffin, perhaps against Bones (if he wins) since I still think Machida/Franklin will happen.


 Bones won't be ready til later next year.


----------



## sarnus

Lesnar Vs Carwin should be one of those epic matches where you really don't know what's going to happen...Hoping Lesnar wins though


----------



## S-Mac

Gettin excited for Lesnar/Carwin now should be good to see Leben stand and bang again .


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

UFC lied to us, Lesnar's hands are much bigger than Carwin's.


----------



## Bullseye

*UFC: 116 Predictions*

Lesnar; Bonnar; Sotiropoulous; Lytle; Schaub; Vemola; Reljic; Romero; Branch; Roberts; Akiyama


----------



## McQueen

Why would anyone pick Bonnar to actually win a fight? Fail.


----------



## Klebold

Hey, just wondering is it possible to order the show online from the UK?


----------



## JasonLives

Gonna try and get up for the Lesnar Vs. Carwin fight. A UFC PPV is around 3 hours right??

It starts Live 4am in the morning over here and thinking about getting up at 6.30am to see the fight. Waaaaay to early to go up on a freakin Sunday, but 2,5 hour into the PPV should be enough right?
Thankfully we get the PPVs for free.

And hopefully im not getting up just to see a 1 minute fight. Has happened before...


----------



## McQueen

You only want to watch the Lesnar/Carwin fight?


----------



## Klebold

McQueen said:


> You only want to watch the Lesnar/Carwin fight?


I can't imagine him being the only one. Aside from the main-event the card doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## McQueen

Failure, both of you.


----------



## bruteshot74

Klebold said:


> I can't imagine him being the only one. Aside from the main-event the card doesn't interest me at all.


The whole televised card owns other then Krzysztof Soszynski vs. Stephan Bonnar which doesn't excite me at all even though it could turn out to be fun scrap.

If Matt Brown vs. Chris Lytle does not interest you then you should not be watching MMA at all.


----------



## McQueen

Agreed with Brute 5000%


----------



## bruteshot74

^Smart man.

I like Lesnar but he is pretty much the main reason why I am not going to a bar to watch the PPV. Going to be tons of people like Klebold there.


----------



## Klebold

bruteshot74 said:


> The whole televised card owns other then Krzysztof Soszynski vs. Stephan Bonnar which doesn't excite me at all even though it could turn out to be fun scrap.
> 
> If Matt Brown vs. Chris Lytle does not interest you then you should not be watching MMA at all.


Living in the UK I don't get the chance to watch many PPV's or TUF, so I'm not exactly able to become aware of the under/midcard fighters as much as you all are. 

Hence why I asked earlier if I can order the PPV's online...

Don't treat me like some prick who only watches for the likes of Lesnar.


----------



## McQueen

If you aren't aware of those midcard guys all the more reason you should watch the whole show. Guys like Chris Lytle or Matt Brown are never going to be as big of a star as Lesnar but IMO puts on more exciting fights than most.

Well aside from the point i'm out of the city and can't go to the bar anyways same deal. Too many posers wearing TAPOUT shirts will be there just to see Lesnar (and keep in mind I live in Minnesota) and not really know jack about the rest of the event. Was just gonna order the PPV at home but since my plans changed i'm either going to have to wait a few days or see if I can get it on the net.


----------



## bruteshot74

^You catch less events then I do these days 

http://www.mma-core.com/

Good site to visit if you miss PPV's or want to learn more about other fighters.


----------



## Klebold

For the record I watched UFC 114 and the under/midcard was hugely enjoyable because I knew some of the fighters from watching UFC earlier shows. I have only ever seen Lesnar and Carwin fight from UFC 116 which is why on paper I don't look forward to it as much.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm picking Lesnar tomorrow night because I just don't think Carwin has anything to offer him outside of out-worldly punching power. Lesnar is faster, more explosive, bigger (therefore presumably stronger), and a far better wrestler which means that Carwin has to blast him standing. That's very possible because he's more than willing to engage anyone and he fucks up what he hits but not as possible as his many fans seem to think because, while undoubtedly possessing cinder blocks for fists, he's not a good boxer. Lesnar should know damn well that he's going to throw the 1-2 and make every effort not to give him any window of opportunity by staying upright for longer than necessary.

As for the other fights, I've got Leben playing spoiler in my upset of the night by virtue of having the prerequisite chin to wade inside and bully the much smaller Akiyama, who truthfully should be fighting at 170.

Lytle has a marked advantage on the ground and if it gets dicey for him standing I think he has the ability to drag Brown into a muggy ground war. That said I'm fully expecting it to be a barnburner and take FOTN honors because it has the makings to be a slugfest.

Nothing's changed since the last time Soszynski/Bonnar fought, so I'm expecting Bonnar to take another ass-whooping. I find it amazing that a guy who was so evenly matched with Griffin back in 2005 would not only stand no chance against him today but has actually worsened as a fighter. Chalk it up to injuries and the layoff, but Bonnar was never that good to begin with and clearly doesn't have many legs left in the UFC despite whatever uncle Dana has said.

Another overlooked fight on the card, but one I'm expecting Sortiropoulos to impress. He has one of the best guards in the division, has a nice long jab that he uses well and can scramble like a mofo. I think Pellegrino's durable enough to last 15 minutes, but he's going to be in the deep end for most of the fight rolling with a superior grappler.


----------



## JasonLives

McQueen said:


> You only want to watch the Lesnar/Carwin fight?


Yepp sure I can watch some of the other uppercard fights but I will not sit from 4am to 7am on a Sunday morning watching UFC. Which I why I usually only watch the last hour.
Its a tough sport to stay awake to, the introduction to each fight feels like it takes forever. And especially if you end up watching a fight that is just 2 guys doing groundwork for round after round, and not much action.

I will be up right after 6am and maybe see 1 or 2 fights.


----------



## McQueen

Be a man and do some coke... Kidding. Why not just go to bed early or sleep late, Sunday is for sleeping anyways.

Fair enough I suppose though.


----------



## JasonLives

McQueen said:


> Be a man and do some coke... Kidding. Why not just go to bed early or sleep late, Sunday is for sleeping anyways.
> 
> Fair enough I suppose though.


Go to bed early on a Saturday? :side:

Honestly with my night work 6 days a week( vacation atm ), and military service I do once a month, going up in the middle of the night is not a problem.
But since im not a big UFC fan, I do follow it but not that close. Some of the smaller fights just dont have my attention. And I just know that when im laying there at 5am watching 2 guys that I couldnt care less about fight, that has to be one GREAT fight or I will fall right back to sleep and miss the whole thing. Happened at UFC 100:no:

So I have decided to go up at 6am, and if I missed a really good fight I guess I can always download it in the morning.


----------



## Walls

I'm picking Lesnar over Carwin. The only way I see Brock losing this fight is if he slips and gets caught. Other than that, Brock overshadows Shane in pretty much every area. They are really hyping up the fact that these two are both very similar physically, which is bullshit. Sure, they are nearly identical in height and weight but Brock is a lot bigger than Shane. When I watched the pre-fight press conference and they stood in front of each other, it really became apparent. Lesnar is a lot wider than Shane is, plus the fact that Lesnar is faster as well. I'd be shocked if Carwin won, I don't see Lesnar going down.

If Lesnar does go down, it will be interesting to see how he reacts after, but the same thing could be said if he wins. Either way it should be an entertaining post fight interview


----------



## SteveMania

I'm impressively amazed at all the idiots that think Carwin is some sort of K-1 striking savant when he's never pumped a jab and has so far gotten by purely on a rudimentary 1-2. His defense is just as terrible as his offensive output, he keeps his head ramrod center, plods to close the distance and leaves his chin up whenever he unloads. The people that think he's so great on his feet either can't differentiate punching power from technique or don't have a functional brain to separate the two.

Regardless of the outcome though, I think Cain beats either one of them from post to pillar.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Can't wait til the fight!

Lesnar by SSP in the 2nd !

Lesnar seriously wins tho


----------



## WillTheBloody

Lesnar/Carwin will come down to one of the two answering a big question about their game. Can Carwin stuff Lesnar's takedowns? Can Lesnar take shots from a brute like Carwin? Lesnar will probably get his takedowns, but Carwin's power is really freaky. I'm guessing, like most, that Lesnar wins via 2nd Round GnP, but I'd love for Carwin to catch him.


----------



## -Mystery-

"The man who single-handedly killed EliteXC..."

:lmao

Love Joe Rogan.


----------



## Myers

Joe Rogan's face is priceless :lmao


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> Be a man and do some coke... Kidding. Why not just go to bed early or sleep late, Sunday is for sleeping anyways.
> 
> Fair enough I suppose though.


ecstasy works nicely as well.

might be on here for it live, but more likely to wake up late and download it.

also

Lesnar rd 2 TKO
Leben rd 1 KO
Brown by decision
Soszynski by decision
Sotiropoulos rd 2 submission


----------



## McQueen

You would take some X to watch dudes grapple with each other Nick.

Although I like your picks, mine are basically the same

Lesnar rd 1 via TKO
Leben rd 3 via KO 
Brown via Decision
Soz via Decision cause Bonnar sucks and needs to fuck off like Jardine
Sotiropulous rd 3 via Submission


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Gonna be at a party today. Unfortunate, because the card tonight is very exciting. Expect (or atleast hope) for a Lesnar victory. I also think it ends Round 1, regardless of who (Lesnar) wins.


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> You would take some X to watch dudes grapple with each other Nick.


who said i'd take it to watch MMA?


----------



## McQueen

I've known you for a few years now, its just the logical assumption or rather explanation.


----------



## Klebold

EDIT - No longer applicable.


----------



## illspirit

Hoping for a good match, but know that when brute versus brute, the bigger brute wins. Lesnar is going to eat Carwin alive.


----------



## Blasko

REALLY pulling for George _______ to pull out the sub. Love the guy.


----------



## bruteshot74

I have really become a huge fan of George as well over his past couple of fights. Was really impressed with how he handled Joe Daddy, keeps improving every fight and looks like he could be a force at 155. Hopefully picks up a win tonight against Batman and takes another step up on competition.

Really looking forward to Lytle vs. Brown, Carwin vs. Lesnar & hopefully Leben KO'ing Akiyama.

I will be around for event to as I am ordering it


----------



## HelmsFan42

I'm getting more excited for tonights event with each passing minute, if only for the Lesnar/Carwin fight. I'm going with Lesnar in the 2nd round. Even with his long lay off, White had a point in an interview I read earlier: Lesnar hasnt fought too many fights, so ring rust shouldnt really be an issue so far. I hope not.


----------



## Goatlord

I'm not a big UFC fan, but I think Carwin will win based on his stats alone despite cheering for Lesnar. 12-0 with 1:08 average match time is very freakish. Then again I have never watched a match of his so I have no clue how he's in the ring.


----------



## illspirit

Anyone in the UK staying up? What time does it start? 3am?


----------



## Liam Miller

illspirit said:


> Anyone in the UK staying up? What time does it start? 3am?


Prelim show start at 2am on ESPN mate


----------



## bruteshot74

Two hours till Spike prelims start


----------



## illspirit

WWE_TNA said:


> Prelim show start at 2am on ESPN mate


Cheers! Never actually bothered staying up for a live show before, but this looks like a good card.


----------



## McQueen

Goatlord said:


> I'm not a big UFC fan, but I think Carwin will win based on his stats alone despite cheering for Lesnar. 12-0 with 1:08 average match time is very freakish. Then again I have never watched a match of his so I have no clue how he's in the ring.


Nah, Lesnar is faster a much better grappler than Carwin, and probably stronger and as Stevemania pointed out Carwin isn't exactly a great technical boxer either. I'd imaging Brock will take him down and Donkey Kong his way to a win. Its not inconceivable that Carwin could catch him though.


----------



## Nov

Fucking hungover as fuck so I'm not going to be able to enjoy this as much as I would of liked, but it should still be sweet.


----------



## Cre5po

Hmmm not been pumped for this card even though sexy man Akiyama is on the card

I'll go with a Carwin win for the main event - 2nd round KO


----------



## Nov

I personally love the Main Card. Sotti, Bonnar and Leben are three of my favourite fighters, and then there's the 2 "big" fights, awesome.


----------



## McQueen

Why is anyone a fan of Bonnar? He has been in one good fight ever.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hopefully they show teh Harris/Branch fight. 

Sounds vicious.


----------



## Nov

I didn't say I think he's a good fighter, he's just a good guy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I always see these really hot woman or decent attractive not lowly looking woman in the crowds for UFC events. I guess it's because they go just to look at the guys rock hard abs and bodies. I can't wait to see Lesnar get what he deserves tonight for leaving WWE in 2004 and watching it live but I mean come on guys. Aside from the this is what you should not do in anger management class type of fights there's really nothing UFC offers that excites me. To be honest seeing all these woman into it might be what is making it so successful because they pay money to see these guys bodies. I'm a little jealous of the fighters for that and it's kinda gay to be apart of something like this. I mean I'm not talking about the average woman goes to see these UFC events. I'm talking about very attractive woman that could be models that you don't see at WWE events or regular sporting events. It's a little gay to watch UFC if you ask me.

This is just something I feel so please don't try to tell me I've got the wrong opinion about it. If anything maybe I just got the wrong idea and should lighten up on what I think but it's just something I'm finally starting to see now.


----------



## McQueen

Thanks for sharing then.


----------



## Stax Classic

Man, look at the tramp stamp on Rainbow Bright!

Wow, not the ending I was expecting after that first round. Looked painful.


----------



## bruteshot74

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I always see these really hot woman or decent attractive not lowly looking woman in the crowds for UFC events. I guess it's because they go just to look at the guys rock hard abs and bodies. I can't wait to see Lesnar get what he deserves tonight for leaving WWE in 2004 and watching it live but I mean come on guys. Aside from the this is what you should not do in anger management class type of fights there's really nothing UFC offers that excites me. To be honest seeing all these woman into it might be what is making it so successful because they pay money to see these guys bodies. I'm a little jealous of the fighters for that and it's kinda gay to be apart of something like this. I mean I'm not talking about the average woman goes to see these UFC events. I'm talking about very attractive woman that could be models that you don't see at WWE events or regular sporting events. It's a little gay to watch UFC if you ask me.
> 
> This is just something I feel so please don't try to tell me I've got the wrong opinion about it. If anything maybe I just got the wrong idea and should lighten up on what I think but it's just something I'm finally starting to see now.


:lmao

gtfo


----------



## McQueen

That was kinda my initial reaction too.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

bruteshot74 said:


> :lmao
> 
> gtfo


LOL that was the reaction I was expecting to get from you. Really don't care what you think about that.

Looking forward to the ppv tonight.


----------



## bruteshot74

Just go post somewhere else.

Anyways...not excited for this heavyweight tilt at all, got a training partner of Lesnar and a training partner of Carwin and neither guy is going anywhere in that division anytime soon.


----------



## HBK_718

Results for UFC 116 thus far?


----------



## bruteshot74

^^event hasn't started yet, just prelims so far.


----------



## McQueen

Rest of the card looks better than the ME IMO. Honestly the only Lesnar fight thus far i'd go as far as to say I "liked" was against Couture.


----------



## Stax Classic

THAT was fast, really what I expect from the fight tonight from either side.


----------



## bruteshot74

SCHAUB

Same thing is going to happen to Lesnar later :side:


----------



## Nov

Schaub has a very bright future imo, two impressive wins in a row.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> Hopefully they show teh Harris/Branch fight.
> 
> Sounds vicious.


Well there you go Mike, they are showing it right now.


----------



## McQueen

Where is AMP? that sonofabitch.


----------



## Stax Classic

That's the kind of hold breaks I like to see! Slam him through the mat!

Whoops, looks like the feeds are rounds behind Spike.

Nice finish, KO via slam!


----------



## bruteshot74

McQueen said:


> Where is AMP? that sonofabitch.


Went back to school, won't be around anymore


----------



## Rmx820

lmfao that was awesome


----------



## CyberWaste

SPINEBUSTER


----------



## McQueen

DAMN YOU AMP!


----------



## bruteshot74

And the PPV begins :hb


----------



## Rajah

Damn, forgot this was on. May have to go down to the local pub to watch it.

Do we do UFC streams?


----------



## bruteshot74

Rajah said:


> Damn, forgot this was on. May have to go down to the local pub to watch it.


You got some homegrown talent fighting on the card tonight to.


----------



## Cre5po

My apologies if this is against rules but does anyone have a stream? I can't get anything to work atm maybe they're tightening down on it


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

That powerbomb in the prelims was sick


----------



## Blasko

Stream please. the PPV isn't working for me. :side:


----------



## Stax Classic

check channelsurfing.net


----------



## CyberWaste

[HIDE=250]http://www.lolfunny.net/[/HIDE] is working for me. Are we allowed post streams though? If not just edit it out or something.


----------



## Cre5po

Greatly appreciated guys

My apologies if it happens to be against terms of use


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

this is my first ufc ppv. how long do these usually last?


----------



## Stax Classic

2.5 - 3 hours. The main event is like 2 hours or so in, but can last 5 rounds.


----------



## bruteshot74

Good win for George against another pretty solid opponent. Kurt was never really in it at all, I am surprised as I thought he would have done a bit better standing, the punches were all pretty telegraphed and George only threw one kick from what I can remember.

The Aussie is 6-0 in the UFC now, getting closer and closer to a title shot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

amp didn't say bye. aw. 


i'm streaming tonight. good opening fight from what I could see...limitedly. Nice win for George.


----------



## Rmx820

Brock with Heyman behind him. Just like old times.


----------



## bruteshot74

Mikey Damage said:


> amp didn't say bye. aw.
> 
> i'm streaming tonight. good opening fight from what I could see...limitedly. Nice win for George.


He said bye to me, owned.

I been talking to him through email


----------



## Bullseye

3-3 on the prelims, and 1-0 so far on the main card


----------



## Cre5po

Hoping this is a cracker. Can't see Bonnar winning though mind - good start and again cheers for the stream ladies 

If Stephan loses this I do wonder what his future will be in the UFC, be what 3-4 losses in a row?


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

my stream died


----------



## Mikey Damage

cyberwaste's stream is working well. i put a hide tag on it, to keep the lurkers/guests out of the loop.

if anyone wants to post streams tonight, i'll allow it. just use the HIDE feature, and do it for 250. (you need to delete the quotation marks in the code after you enter in 250)


----------



## CyberWaste

Bonnar should be out of the UFC already. He hasnt won a fight in nearly 3 years. Hes in the UFC purely on the TUF 1 finale.


----------



## Fooze

Damn that was an awesome first round. Polish experiment to take this one


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wasn't Bonnar a former boxer? He's getting worked on his feet, thus far.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

Mikey Damage said:


> cyberwaste's stream is working well. i put a hide tag on it, to keep the lurkers/guests out of the loop.
> 
> if anyone wants to post streams tonight, i'll allow it. just use the HIDE feature, and do it for 250. (you need to delete the quotation marks in the code after you enter in 250)


ok so if u put a hide tag on it how do i find it?


----------



## Rajah

Mikey Damage said:


> cyberwaste's stream is working well. i put a hide tag on it, to keep the lurkers/guests out of the loop.
> 
> if anyone wants to post streams tonight, i'll allow it. just use the HIDE feature, and do it for 250. (you need to delete the quotation marks in the code after you enter in 250)


Even if you didn't allow it, I would! :flip

I just want to see Lesnar Vs Carwin. I'll be checking this thread to see when it's on and hopefully get a stream then.


----------



## Bullseye

Oh yeah baby!!!!


----------



## CyberWaste

Delighted! Great win, he deserves it I think, always has great fights.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I have a great stream, Can I post it?


----------



## bruteshot74

Awesome scrap, I guess Bonnar lives to see another fight in the UFC.


----------



## Cre5po

Didn't expect that at all. Congrats to Bonnar great foot work and cardio to stay standing after all that

EDIT: Stream is jumpy  very jumpy


----------



## McQueen

Since when does Bonnar win fights?


----------



## Rmx820

Nice knee. Bonnar's face looks like ground beef.


----------



## Stax Classic

That win is like the pending free agency push in other sports.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Save Us.Charisma said:


> I have a great stream, Can I post it?


Can I post streams right here?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Now that is a awesome person right there.


----------



## Nov

Bonnar and Sotti, 2 from 2. So fucking sweet. Title shot for Sotti hopefully soon.


----------



## bruteshot74

^^He is definitely getting close to title shot. Still needs a big fight though, Joe Daddy was a good win and his win tonight against Batman was solid but neither guy was really a top dog. Both were just pretty much gatekeepers.



McQueen said:


> Since when does Bonnar win fights?


We all know you're his number one fan McQueen.


----------



## McQueen

I don't hate they guy i just think he doesn't deserve to be in UFC with his record.


----------



## Rajah

For my own personal gain I am allowing streams. 

They will be editted with hide tags so lurkers can't access them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> ok so if u put a hide tag on it how do i find it?


You have enough posts, so you'll be fine.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

[HIDE=10]http://playaslounge.webs.com/rags2richestv.htm[/HIDE]

Just install Veetle. It looks REALLY great.

Enjoy.


----------



## bruteshot74

Fight of the Night coming up.

Big fan of Lytle so hopefully he pulls this one out.


----------



## stylesclash69

why do you have a chris leben gif brute


----------



## Mikey Damage

this should be a battle.

FOTN candidate.


----------



## Hibachi

anyone have a stream that works in Canada?


----------



## stylesclash69

Hibachi said:


> anyone have a stream that works in Canada?


Pretty sure streams will work wherever you are


----------



## Rajah

Save Us.Charisma said:


> **** hidden content ****
> 
> Just install Veetle. It looks REALLY great.
> 
> Enjoy.


*This channel appears to be off air. Would you like to view some other popular channels from Veetle.com?*

Edit - working now


----------



## Mikey Damage

Works for me, Rajah. Try refreshing it a few times.


----------



## stylesclash69

[HIDE=10]http://www.veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4b04dc44eca67[/HIDE]


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Rajah said:


> *This channel appears to be off air. Would you like to view some other popular channels from Veetle.com?*


I'm watching the fight right now.

Try to refresh the page.


----------



## Klebold

stylesclash69 - I fucking love you.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that was a deep choke. lytle is tough as balls.


----------



## Rmx820

So, I checked wiki, and apparently Lytle has already beaten Brown in some random organization. I'm sure some of you already knew, but just thought I'd post it.


----------



## Stax Classic

They mentioned that I think? Rematches are always fun.


----------



## Bullseye

Wow. What a submission manouevre


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

It it's all over!


----------



## killacamt

not sure how to hide the post maybe a mod can edit for me...
[HIDE=10]
mvpcast.com click watch fight[/HIDE]


----------



## McQueen

alright Lytle!


----------



## Rmx820

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> They mentioned that I think? Rematches are always fun.


Oh? I didn't hear that they did. My bad.


----------



## Mikey Damage

whoa. impressive ground game from Lytle.

beautiful transition to a triangle mount...which you don't see very often. 

Great sub win, probable sub of the night.


----------



## bruteshot74

CHRIS LYTLE

That was a sick finish. Had him in a mounted triangle choke and finished him with the arm bar at the same time. 



stylesclash69 said:


> why do you have a chris leben gif brute


Cause I want him to win :side:


----------



## Rmx820

Court McGee gets snubbed.


----------



## Stax Classic

Court McGee seems to have an excellent seat there!


----------



## Klebold

Nice finish from Lytle. Guy had an odd voice.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Two fights left.


----------



## Cre5po

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Court McGee seems to have an excellent seat there!


Was thinking the same 

Lucky bastard


----------



## Rmx820

Still upset Wanderlei got hurt . Rooting for Leben.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Surprised they're not showing a prelim in this spot.


----------



## Bullseye

3-0 on the main card


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

The slam by Harris was awesome.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Alright PPV so far. My stream would die before the Lesnar fight wouldn't it?


----------



## Klebold

Dude fought 2 weeks ago? Nice.


----------



## Rmx820

Mikey Damage said:


> Surprised they're not showing a prelim in this spot.


Yeah. Only an hour and a half the way through. If this doesn't go the full 3 rounds, I can see them airing one, maybe two so Lesnar Carwin starts around 8:10 or something.


----------



## stylesclash69

SEXYAMA


----------



## Klebold

How long till the main-event guys? Just tuned in during the last fight.

Come on Leben!


----------



## Bullseye

Step Brothers song!


----------



## Cre5po

Suns coming out here (4:25am) - damn sleepings going to be a bitch tonight

Better be worth it though!


----------



## killacamt

they'll prolly show a prelim after the main event, that's my guess


----------



## Klebold

killacamt said:


> they'll prolly show a prelim after the main event, that's my guess


Never understood why they do that.


----------



## Stax Classic

I could definately see them reshowing the Harris fight.

Also, my opinion of why they show prelims after the main event is that it gives the viewer the chance to either get their full 3 hours, or just stop there with the main event. Used it many times at the sports bars where I normally watch it.


----------



## Klebold

U-S-A!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

So has Lesnar won yet or what? I can't find a stream. =/


----------



## Stax Classic

It' still in the first of the main events.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

i had to step away for something and my stream isnt working can sum1 send me plz


----------



## PWG Six

Leben will lose this one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Rmx820

Akiyama is a champ. Great fight so far.


----------



## Klebold

Fuck me, first time seeing Leben fight - dude is awesome!


----------



## killacamt

leben is got this


----------



## KnowYourRole

Not sure if Lesnar and Carwin can top this.


----------



## CyberWaste

BEST CARD EVER!!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> i had to step away for something and my stream isnt working can sum1 send me plz


http://lolfunny.net/


----------



## Klebold

Leben needs to start following up on these shots.


----------



## KnowYourRole

That was a great fight!


----------



## stylesclash69

leben is the man


----------



## McQueen

Holy Shit nice finish Leben. Gonna have to stop laughing at the guy, he's looked GREAT in his last 2 fights.


----------



## wwevilman

FUCK YES! LEBEN!


----------



## Klebold

Unbelievable finish!


----------



## Cre5po

Well that's totally against what I think of Leben aha

Great finish. Great card so far


----------



## bruteshot74

YES YES YES!

That was awesome, great fight. So glad to see Leben get the finish, I think he would have lost if it would have gone to the judges. Great card so far tonight, we have pretty much had 4 good fights.


----------



## CyberWaste

WHAT A FUCKIN TRIANGLE


----------



## Hammertron

simply amazing battle, amazing end, just wow


----------



## Rmx820

Fuck my stream cut out before it finished. Good to hear Leben won.

Anyone hook me up with a working link?


----------



## Rajah

KnowYourRole said:


> That was a great fight!


That was indeed.


----------



## bruteshot74

And Leben calls out Wanderlei Silva, make it happen Joe Silva!


----------



## McQueen

I never expected a fight with Leben to outdo Brown/Lytle but damn that was awesome.


----------



## Stax Classic

Rmx820 said:


> Fuck my stream cut out before it finished. Good to hear Leben won.
> 
> Anyone hook me up with a working link?


Same here, the funny one's not working anymore.


----------



## Hammertron

did he just call austin....cold stone?


----------



## wwevilman

Akiyama is so tired. lol.


----------



## KnowYourRole

What other event gets Austin, Rock, and Holyfield in the same building?


----------



## Rajah

Ha, Steve Austin and Dwayne Johnson in the crowd.

Can't wait for the Main Event.........


----------



## CyberWaste

Sam


> e here, the funny one's not working anymore.


Working for me anyway.


Hey its steve cold stone.


----------



## Mikey Damage

what a fight. what a submission from Leben.

both guys have granite chins.


----------



## Dark Church

Leben is the luckiest fighter in the UFC.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Expendables looks like it will a good movie.


----------



## Rajah

The Expendables looks so dumb I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Klebold

Leben is a crazy dude.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Brown/Lytle was one of the best fights I've ever seen out of UFC. This last fight though was even better. Not that it was a great fight from the punches thrown or the takedowns or anything like that. Just because of how they tested each other and how they were worn out and taking punch after punch and the crowd was into it. I mean that's a great fight right there. Didn't care for the end of the fight though. Wanted to see the Japanese fighter win by a decision.


----------



## Stax Classic

Anyone got anymore streams? None of the ones from the last 100 posts or so are working.


----------



## bruteshot74

Rajah said:


> The Expendables looks so dumb I can't wait to see it.


Haha, my thoughts to.

Main event time now, pretty much a pick em for me.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I don't think this fight goes 5 minutes. Too much power to go long.


----------



## CyberWaste

Woo this will be over in 2 mins I say. Carwin by T/KO.


----------



## CyberWaste

http://twitter.com/heymanhustle

Paul heyman twitter. Read it.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Let the bodies hit the floor and Enter The Sandman. Guess their trying to send each other a message.


----------



## Rmx820

I. Am. STOKED.


----------



## CyberWaste

I was expecting more one night MMA fans in this thread tonight... oh well 


LETS GO CARWIN, USE THOSE BRICK FISTS


----------



## The Kendrick

I can't find a decent stream of it ANYWHERE.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

http://atdhe.net/19023/watch-ufc-116-lesnar-vs-carwin


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

I NEED A STREAM NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rmx820

That skinny mother fucker that is coaching Carwin, and coaches Rashad rubs me the wrong way. I wanna punch him.


----------



## Stax Classic

Yeah, I've tried every stream for 116 listed, they've all been cut if you try to access them.


----------



## Cre5po

Rmx820 said:


> That skinny mother fucker that is coaching Carwin, and coaches Rashad rubs me the wrong way. I wanna punch him.


My thoughts exactly, has one of those dopey faces you want to punch

Soo irritating in TUF. Come on Lesnar. Btw

Drowning Pool vs Metallica


----------



## McQueen

Greg Jackson lol.

Man, so mad my net is starting to crap out on me.


----------



## Stax Classic

Yeah, I've tried every stream for 116 listed, they've all been cut if you try to access them.

lolfunny.net is working.


----------



## The Kendrick

Lesnar's getting fucking polaxed.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Carwin should've finished him.


----------



## fiftyonepercent

not looking good for Brock...

http://atdhe.net/19023/watch-ufc-116-lesnar-vs-carwin


----------



## stylesclash69

stop the fight, lesnar is laying there doing shit all


----------



## RKing85

C'mon Carwin, keep this up!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

I kinda want Carwin to win so we get a rematch now.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Come on Lesnar!!!


----------



## killacamt

Carwin has this one


----------



## Mikey Damage

can't believe brock is still alive.

he ate a ton of punches.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Was that a rope a dope technique by Brock?


----------



## Rajah

Wow!!!


----------



## Rmx820

Carwin is a scary fucker. Hope Brock can pull it out, looking bad right now.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I think Shane Carwinn is a robot created by Vince McMahon to kill Brock Lesnar for quiting WWE to go try to play football.


----------



## KnowYourRole

That takedown was too easy.


----------



## CyberWaste

Fuck Carwin should have finished it. Now lesnar got the takedown, this round is lesnars already, he might end it here in fact.


----------



## wwevilman

Damnit....


----------



## The Kendrick

YES!!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent

HE TAPPED OUT!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

Submission! Lesnar!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Carwin GASSED. Cost him the fight.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Lesnar wins again!


----------



## McQueen

WTF Submission haha.


----------



## stylesclash69

fuck you carwin


----------



## Rajah

You're kidding me!

Amazing!


----------



## KingCrash

Can't believe Brock survived that round to win.


----------



## Dark Church

Lesnar is the fucking man.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

LESNAR!!!!! Holy shit that was great.


----------



## Rmx820

Get choked out. Brock mother fucking Lesnar


----------



## Cre5po

WOW. JUST WOW.


----------



## CyberWaste

Hey brock... theres a little polish man that may be signing for UFC soon, that may be your next opponent....


----------



## bruteshot74

Wow, Lesnar with the submission. That was crazy, cannot believe he survived all those bombs from Carwin.

Lesnar vs. The Cain Train next, should be another gooder.


----------



## KnowYourRole

It was probably Brock's strategy to get Carwin gassed and then take advantage of it.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

bull Brock got lucky


----------



## Dark Church

Mr. Brown Pride is next.


----------



## Stax Classic

Velasques next, then Carwin rematch?


----------



## stylesclash69

Carwin just lost a fan.


----------



## Amber B

That is nuts lol


----------



## KnowYourRole

I'm not buying this humble Brock Lesnar.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

FUCK YEAH!!!! THE NEXT BIG THING!!!!


----------



## CyberWaste

Cain by GnP in the next fight maybe. Fuck you carwin, go home. You just lost me 30 quid.


----------



## killacamt

love Carwin droppin the f-bombs


----------



## KnowYourRole

Why are all the wrestling guys sitting in the same spot?


----------



## Stax Classic

KnowYourRole said:


> I'm not buying this humble Brock Lesnar.


If Brock is humble, then Anderson doesn't fuck around in fights. 

Those two are still my favorites though


----------



## Rmx820

Good ole JR


----------



## Mikey Damage

Heyman, Ross, Austin, Rock...

fucking reunion.


----------



## Dark Church

Damn Goldberg was there to.


----------



## bruteshot74

I would have to think that Junior Dos Santos will get the winner of that fight if he gets pass Roy Nelson. Good stuff upcoming in the heavyweight division.

Awesome event, one of my favorite UFC cards in a long time.


----------



## wwevilman

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> bull Brock got lucky


Nope, survived and choked Shane out. 

Regardless of how I feel about him personally, he won that fight fair and convincingly.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Brock Lesnar won in Homer Simpson fashion. Can't believe the fight wasn't stopped in the first round.

The last three fights on this card were some of the best I've seen in my time of watching MMA.


----------



## Rmx820

Awesome show imo. Thinking Leben, Akiyama as FOTN. 117, and 118 also look like they'll be awesome.

Really looking forward to Cain vs Lesnar. Big fan of both, will be rooting for Brock though. Will be content with either of them winning.


----------



## Mikey Damage

it was a damn close to a stoppage.

man. im not sure how many fighters could survive the pounding that lesnar took from carwin. lesnar's got some serious heart.


----------



## CyberWaste

Fair fucks to brock. Hes not one dimensional as some of the MMA snobs said. Cain by GnP is the only way he can win, gonna be a big challenge though. Maybe fedor will finally sign?


Wow, Kendall grove has changed alot. Havnt seen him since TUF3 Finale.


----------



## McQueen

Homer Simpsonm fashion?


----------



## Klebold

Lesnar vs. Velasquez is going to be mind-blowing. Two favourite Heavyweight fighters.


*For some lolz, here's what War Machine has to say;*


Velasquez is our only hope for a god heavyweight that can hopefully beat Lesnar! 

Carwin typical big bully...can dish it out but can't take it!! Pathetic!!!! 

Well I still btw lesnar but t least he isn't a quitter like Carwin!!! Weak! 

Omfg!!!! carwin has ZERO heart!!!! Wf!? Ban heavyweights!!!!! 

Carwin better not quit on us! I HAte HWs!!!!! 

God HWs suck! 

Dmb ass Carwin better not be gassed!!!! 

Fetal position Brock is a bitch 

Hahahhahahaa no heart 

I'm watching the 2nd link down had to download some plug in but it works perfect!!! 


Oh ya watching UFC for FREE online!!!! Hahahaha! Never will pay to watch gay lesnar fight


----------



## Rmx820

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Brock Lesnar won in Homer Simpson fashion. Can't believe the fight wasn't stopped in the first round.


That's called good refereeing


----------



## Champ

Pretty crazy how Brock was able to come back from that devastating pounding he took in the first round. Still the Champ!


----------



## Rmx820

Klebold said:


> Lesnar vs. Velasquez is going to be mind-blowing. Two favourite Heavyweight fighters.
> 
> 
> *For some lolz, here's what War Machine has to say;*
> 
> 
> Velasquez is our only hope for a god heavyweight that can hopefully beat Lesnar!
> 
> Carwin typical big bully...can dish it out but can't take it!! Pathetic!!!!
> 
> Well I still btw lesnar but t least he isn't a quitter like Carwin!!! Weak!
> 
> Omfg!!!! carwin has ZERO heart!!!! Wf!? Ban heavyweights!!!!!
> 
> Carwin better not quit on us! I HAte HWs!!!!!
> 
> God HWs suck!
> 
> Dmb ass Carwin better not be gassed!!!!
> 
> Fetal position Brock is a bitch
> 
> Hahahhahahaa no heart
> 
> I'm watching the 2nd link down had to download some plug in but it works perfect!!!
> 
> 
> Oh ya watching UFC for FREE online!!!! Hahahaha! Never will pay to watch gay lesnar fight


I think my favorite thing about Brock is that he is so fucking good at pissing people off like this. God being in the WWE did wonders for him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rmx820 said:


> That's called good refereeing


That's very true. I mean everybody says Lesnar isn't human so it's not like he was gonna die there. The ref let it go and Lesnar eventually got up. Usually though with a lot of fights the guy gets knocked down tries to cover up they throw huge heymakers at him and the ref stops it quickly. That right there if it was any other man the ref would have stopped it.


----------



## Klebold

I was feeling bad for Brock - Carwin was butchering him. Should have finished him when he had the chance.


----------



## M2DEP

Brilliant! Had me going there in the 1st round with a Shane Carwin win but great job Brock for hanging on!


----------



## Bullseye

Amazed that it wasn't stopped in the first but Brock was still defending himself a little. Carwin gassed big time, and Lesnar showed again why he's the fucking man!

4-1 on maincard, 3-3 on prelims for a 7-4 show.


----------



## Dub

Rock Bottom said:


> Pretty crazy how Brock was able to come back from that devastating pounding he took in the first round. Still the Champ!


same here, though Carwin's punches started to lose steam and they weren't as impactful as the first set. Brock is still the man.


----------



## Zombiekid29

Rmx820 said:


> That's called good refereeing


This. That ref had a good eye for Brock being able to defend himself. Even I was convinced he was out. But had someone like that f*ckhead Herb Dean been reffing, it would've been called after about 3 punches...


----------



## bruteshot74

Mario Yamasaki or Yves Lavigne definitely would have stopped it. I noticed that Josh Rosenthal is doing a lot of the reffing now though, which is alright with me because he has been doing a good job.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Brock still the baddest man on the planet


----------



## Rmx820

Zombiekid29 said:


> This. That ref had a good eye for Brock being able to defend himself. Even I was convinced he was out. But had someone like that f*ckhead Herb Dean been reffing, it would've been called after about 3 punches...


What? Herb Dean is like, the best referee in MMA imo.


----------



## Klebold

EDIT - Nevermind. Cain/Brock will be insane.


----------



## CyberWaste

^^^ Yes, it was announced before ufc 116.



> This. That ref had a good eye for Brock being able to defend himself. Even I was convinced he was out. But had someone like that f*ckhead Herb Dean been reffing, it would've been called after about 3 punches...


Herb Dean is probably the best ref in MMA. He has a very good eye and nearly always gets the stoppages near perfect.












Everyone boycott UFC 117 because of Silva


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I just can't believe Lesnar won with such a simple looking submission. Usually fighters find a way to get out of those. It seemed like all night long guys were escaping a lot of submission holds and the submissions in the previous two fights were a little more elaborate, the triangle choke and the grapevine leg scissors with a arm bar whatever you call it. Just can't believe Carwin let him lock that in. Liked the way it turned out though. Somebody else said it best, looks like from his last fight Lesnar has turned baby face.


----------



## bruteshot74

Brock turned baby face :lmao

This ain't wrestling...


----------



## Rmx820

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I just can't believe Lesnar won with such a simple looking submission. Usually fighters find a way to get out of those. It seemed like all night long guys were escaping a lot of submission holds and the submissions in the previous two fights were a little more elaborate, the triangle choke and the grapevine leg scissors with a arm bar whatever you call it. Just can't believe Carwin let him lock that in. Liked the way it turned out though. Somebody else said it best, looks like from his last fight Lesnar has turned baby face.


I was talking to a friend about that. Because of how big Brocks arms are it kind of changes from simple to ridiculous, but it isn't really that simple to get out of. I could be wrong, and it could be really difficult to get out of. I'm not an mma expert. Just been watching for over a year now lol ;p


----------



## McQueen

If you've ever been in a side Triangle you'd know it isn't so simple to escape. Lesnar had that baby tight.


----------



## El Dandy

Round 1 wasn't supposed to go that way at all. 

Brock was waiting for Heyman to hit the ring and nail Carwin with a steel chair, but Paul E. missed his spot. They called a new finish in the ring when the ref told the fighters to bring it home, thus the 2nd round submission.


----------



## Dub

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> *I just can't believe Lesnar won with such a simple looking submission.* Usually fighters find a way to get out of those. It seemed like all night long guys were escaping a lot of submission holds and the submissions in the previous two fights were a little more elaborate, the triangle choke and the grapevine leg scissors with a arm bar whatever you call it. Just can't believe Carwin let him lock that in. Liked the way it turned out though. Somebody else said it best, looks like from his last fight Lesnar has turned baby face.


If Carwin wasn't gassed out, then maybe he could have gotten out of it, he fuck himself over for underestimating Lesnar.


----------



## Nov

Awesome event. Shame that the Main Event didn't go longer, and I'm not entirely happy with Lesnar winning, but for the two rounds it was a very entertaining fight, Carwin was unlucky in the first round. 

Love all the other results though. Sotti, Bonnar and Leben all winning. Hopefully Sotti will be right up in title contention now, and if Leben/Silva happens, and Leben wins, he will be too.

Fight of the night for me was Leben vs. Akiyama. Big fan of both guys and they didn't dissapoint. It was a war, very entertaining, and I think Leben proved he isn't just a one dimensional fighter.


----------



## bruteshot74

Time for me to leave the thread for the night, all the wrestling posters are coming in...

Like I said before, awesome card. One of my favorite PPV's from the UFC in a long time.


----------



## Overrated

BROCK FUCKING LESNAR. haters just got silenced, he took the best carwin can offer and came back and subbed his ass. 

LEBEN you warrior, what a fucking fight that was. Was pulling for him to get the win and went mental when he locked in that triangle. Please make Wand/Leben happen ive wanted to see that fight for so long. 

great event overall. glad george won as well.


----------



## CyberWaste

> Round 1 wasn't supposed to go that way at all.
> 
> Brock was waiting for Heyman to hit the ring and nail Carwin with a steel chair, but Paul E. missed his spot. They called a new finish in the ring when the ref told the fighters to bring it home, thus the 2nd round submission.


All these gay jokes were done pages ago, theyre not funny. Going to get some sleep now, as Bruteshot said, the "one night" MMA fans are starting to arrive now theyve heard lesnar has won....


----------



## Rush

bruteshot74 said:


> Time for me to leave the thread for the night, all the wrestling posters are coming in...
> 
> Like I said before, awesome card. One of my favorite PPV's from the UFC in a long time.


pretty much why i don't like being on here when Lesnar fights.


----------



## CyberWaste

> If Carwin wasn't gassed out, then maybe he could have gotten out of it,* he fuck himself over for underestimating Lesnar.*


what the fuck? Seriously...

Where did you get this from that carwin underestimated Lesnar? Carwin tried to finish the fight, Lesnar had massive heart, and we had a good ref. Carwin gassed and lesnar synched a tight choke on Carwin.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Hey bruteshot this is a wrestling forum. It's just a little joking around. I gotta admit El Dandys post was one of the funniest things I've heard on here in a while.

I almost forgot about the fight Bonnar won which was also a very good fight. Bonnar is one cool dude. If I was there I'd try to get a Bonner chant started LOL. This card didn't have one bad fight on it from the 4 fights I saw they all were very enjoyable and it's hard to rank one over the other as far as the last three goes. I'd have to say the main event was MOTN because of the hype, the crowd was great for this, the whole taking everything he's got and still getting back up and fighting proved he's one of the toughest and that is what made this fight something to remember. 

Thank god the prelims were just prelims. All the fighters I saw tonight whether I heard of all of them or not seemed to impress me and have that star power to them. Something you can't get out of boxing, the lesser known MMA fighters, and even most wrestlers these days. UFC is some good shit so bruteshot don't think I'm hating on it or I'm just some dumb wrestling fan that isn't the super UFC fan that you are or what have you. Enjoyed 115, this one was even better.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker

Fight of The Night:Leben/Akiayama and Bonnar/Krystof
KO of Night:George ???
Submission of Night:Lesnar


----------



## Cre5po

Well bedtime I think

Bundled together a signature in 10 minutes. Size restrictions on the football forum mean I've kept it small.

Wow what a card though, fantastic all the way through and a real highlight as to why this sport is becoming so popular.


----------



## Rmx820

Two fights of the night. Leben/Akiyama and Bonnar/Soszynski
KO went to Harris with his slam.
Brock for sub


----------



## Stax Classic

Rmx820 said:


> Two fights of the night. Leben/Akiyama and Bonnar/Soszynski
> KO went to Harris with his slam.
> Brock for sub


Submission was Brock.


----------



## Stax Classic

> Everyone boycott UFC 117 because of Silva


Heck no! Anderson f'ing around is my favorite part of the UFC! If the opponent doesn't like it, then they should beat him.


----------



## bruteshot74

No way submission of the night goes to Brock, Leben & Lytle's submissions were way slicker then Brocks choke was. Leben could have a huge pay day actually, fight of the night/submission of the night and I am sure he got a good bonus for coming in on such short notice.


----------



## bruteshot74

Rmx820 said:


> Definitely thought it should have gone to Lytle.


Just saw the results for them, was not even aware who had been awarded what yet lol.

I agree though, that money would have been nice for Lytle. Brock was already getting a huge payday and Lytles submission was way more slicker.

Seems like they like to give money to Bonnar though as they gave out money for two fight of the nights even though Leben vs. Akiyama was miles better.


----------



## Rmx820

For those thinking the fight should have been stopped. Brock said in the press conference that the referee told them before the fight that he wouldn't stop the fight as long as they showed they were still could continue. So while Carwin was pounding on him Brock could feel his punches getting weaker, and tried as hard as he could to conserve energy, defend himself, and show he was still in it, he could get back up and come back.


----------



## Myers

I had the weirdest dream where brock lesnar won by arm triangle...

UFC 117 is stacked, and I can't wait till Silva obliterates Sonnen.

Oh and fuck Stephen Bonnar!


----------



## Rmx820

SteveMania said:


> With that said, I still think Cain devastates Lesnar because unlike Carwin, he's a much more fluid striker, alternates to the head and body better than any converted wrestler in the division, is the better wrestler (despite how their credentials stack up) and more importantly has great cardio.


Are you saying Cain is a better wrestler than Carwin? or Brock? I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you in anyway if you are referring to Brock. I'm just wondering because I am somewhat confused with your post.

Anyways I'm really excited for that fight. I was hoping Brock would win because in my opinion, him vs Cain would be a lot more entertaining, and an overall better fight. Cain will be much more of a test for Brock than Carwin was imo.


----------



## Dark Church

Cain will be the easiest fight for Brock since Herring. Cain presents no threat to Brock and is extremely overrated. the moment Brock hits him he will drop. If you don't believe me go watch Cain/Kongo. Every time Kongo connected Cain dropped. Brock's wrestling is to good for him to lay and pray and Brock hits a lot harder than Kongo.


----------



## SteveMania

Rmx820 said:


> Are you saying Cain is a better wrestler than Carwin? or Brock? I'm not necessarily disagreeing with you in anyway if you are referring to Brock. I'm just wondering because I am somewhat confused with your post.
> 
> Anyways I'm really excited for that fight. I was hoping Brock would win because in my opinion, Him vs Cain would be a lot more entertaining, and an overall better fight. Cain will be much more of a test for Brock than Carwin was imo.



Better than Lesnar (and Carwin for that matter), and I definitely think he's a tougher match-up for Lesnar. The only area he cedes in comparison to Carwin is possessing out-worldly punching power, other then that Cain runs game on the feet better than any wrestler in the division and is every bit the cardio machine that Lesnar is an athletic freak.

The question will be can he defend that blast double, and if he can't, will he be able to find room to scramble his way out. Otherwise I don't see Lesnar shoring up that rudimentary defense to the point where he can comfortably engage standing.


----------



## Blasko

I might actually spend time with Mystery to watch 117. That should be a blast.


----------



## Rajah

Well, all the bullshit wrestling posts have been removed. Yes, this is a Wrestling Forum, it's also a UFC/MMA discussion thread. 

You don't talk about Music in the Sports Section? If you don't like UFC, don't visit this section. Simple. 

Arguments end here. Morons will be treated as such so don't push your luck.


----------



## Rush

I'm still not convinced about Cain's chin, as DC pointed out he got dropped by Kongo. Every start to the round was the same, Cain got dropped, Kongo couldn't keep him down and capitalise and then got grapplefucked and GnP'd for the rest of the round. If Lesnar does drop Cain, then you know its going to be a lot harder to get back up. If Cain's chin does hold then i don't see why he wouldn't be able to win, he has better cardio so he's not going to gas like Carwin, he has excellent wrestling and he mixes up his striking well. He just doesn't have the power to cause Brock too much problem and thats where he'll fall down.


----------



## SteveMania

The Kongo fight proved to me that Cain has great recovery, and a decent chin at the very least. You have to take into account that we're talking about a 230 pound man that stocked up while Cain waded inside. Even if his chin is shaky, he proved that he can take a good shot and recover in a heartbeat.

Dwelling on punching power, obviously Cain doesn't possess the cinder Carwin does for fists, but he's a much better economical striker the way he strings together two/three piece combinations like nothing. I'd give Lesnar a marginal chance standing if only because of his surprising reach and the power he packs when he throws his hips into anything. The fight hinges on Lesnar's ability to 1) get takedowns, 2) get them consistently and 3) have a meaningful enough top game. Or else Cain will likely run game on Lesnar.


----------



## WillTheBloody

This was the best night of fights I think I've ever seen. It was me, my old college roommate and my buddy back from Afghanistan just drinking and watching an HD stream that we ran from my computer to our HDTV. You'd have thought we bought the damn thing, and in hindsight, I wouldn't have minded doing so. Just one awesome match after the next with a bunch of awesome moments: Gerald Harris doing his best Batista impression, Leben doing his best Foley impression, Chris Lytle pulling a...a...Reverse Guillotine Choke Armbar? The best moments, though, came during the Main Event. Brock getting rocked, Carwin giving him the wink, Lesnar smiling back & high-fiving in respect, that ever-deepening arm triangle, the inevitable tap and Brock's awesome post-fight heel promo. Just too much fun.

The next UFC Versus show looks pretty great and, as everyone else has stated, 117 & 118 are stacked. Can't wait!


----------



## Rush

No doubt he recovers quickly, i just don't feel that Lesnar would ever give him the chance to get his head clear. If he gets dropped Brock will pounce and hammer away. Cain is a far more technical striker but i just feel that Brock takes the edge as he has enormous power and explosiveness in his takedowns. Should be a good fight though, i give Cain a much better chance than i gave Carwin.


----------



## Rajah

I thought Carwin had him in the first 90 seconds. 75 seconds into the fight Lesnar is almost running away from him and Carwin catches him with a barrage of punches. I thought it was all over then. Credit to him for surviving that and getting the win. A submission was a bit of a letdown.


----------



## Myers

I am confident that Cain could win when they meet, but I don't think he will. Cain looked great against Rothwell and Nog, but Lesnar is far leap up in competition from the guys he was fighting. I don't know if anyone will be able to compete with that explosive shot from lesnar, and as we have seen so far that once lesnar gets you down, it's over. Cain will have the advantage in cardio and the stand up, but I don't see him getting a combination on lesnar and being able to finish him off like he did against Nog. 

Not counting the LHW division, I think all the current champions have their divisions locked (I consider BJ the true LW champ and he will get the belt back at 118).


----------



## Walls

Awesome night of fights. My jaw dropped when Brock made Shane tap out. Shane had this look on his face like "Oh, shit" When Lesnar put that on him. I was really disappointed with Brock in the first round. Shane hits like a truck and Brock proved how bad ass he is by taking all those shots, shots which knocked out 12 other men. Seeing Lesnar kinda running and covering up was an odd sight to see, I must say. Props to the ref for not stopping it too, there are some who no doubt would have and while watching it I hoped they wouldn't because barring a few shots, Brock was defending himself and wasn't really getting hit that much. You could visibly see Shane's punches getting weaker as he had Brock down, some of them were pitiful near the end. Shane proved he is a one trick pony, in my opinion. He was visibly breathing through his mouth at the end of the first round and I knew he had punched himself out and I instantly wasn't worried about the second round. He basically proved that if he can't knock you out during the first 5 mins, he is fucked. Loved that Brock submitted him, though. I doubt it was a "Fuck you" to Frank Mir, but I instantly though of that when Shane tapped. I don't blame Shane for tapping though. When that fucking gorilla wraps his arm around your neck and squeezes you tap the fuck out. I don't see Cain beating Brock by any stretch of the imagination. Once Brock gets you down, you're essentially fucked. Cain won't knock Brock out if Shane didn't. Lesnar will G&P Cain out, I think.

I only caught part of the press conference afterward and Dana said they took Shane to the hospital. Did he end up saying why?


----------



## Myers

Dana also said tonight that the winner of JDS/Nelson will be the next in line after Cain.


----------



## English Dragon

Can someone tell me what Lesnar & Carwin said after the fight, I only watched it on a video and it cut out as soon as the fight stopped.


----------



## CyberWaste

> Can someone tell me what Lesnar & Carwin said after the fight, I only watched it on a video and it cut out as soon as the fight stopped.


Nothing majorly exciting. Carwin just said Lesnar is very tough for surviving the first round and that hes going home to his family now, and Lesnar was very humble surprisingly.




> Cain will be the easiest fight for Brock since Herring. Cain presents no threat to Brock and is extremely overrated. the moment Brock hits him he will drop. If you don't believe me go watch Cain/Kongo. Every time Kongo connected Cain dropped. Brock's wrestling is to good for him to lay and pray and Brock hits a lot harder than Kongo.


Cain is clearly a threat to Brock, if Cain drops brock like Carwin did, which he might as he has great standup, he'll mount brock and GnP his face in. Cain has some of the most brutal GnP around. Also, hes got amazing cardio so he wont gass like Carwin. This is obviously not going to be an easy fight for brock, Cain is 8-0 in the UFC and for christ sake. Cain has also got decent wrestling, unlike Carwin. 

Sure brock is the heavy favourite, but its not a foregone conclusion. It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if Cain tags brock, drops him and delivers some GnP to a TKO.


----------



## wrestlingfan91

What a Fight, was really a great Match, haven't rooted for anything like this for Years..Lesnar is gonna Retire with that Belt.


----------



## stylesclash69

CyberWaste said:


> Cain has also got decent wrestling, unlike Carwin.


wut??


----------



## Liam Miller

Great Night of fights

Leben/Akiyama was awesome, Leben vs Wandy will be great but depending how long Wandy out for maybe a rematch with Bisping or a fight with Belcher is next for Leben.

Bonnar winning is great to see despite he's haters

Lytle is on a roll such an all round fighter, would like to see a step up in competition for him. maybe have him fight the likes of Kim, Hathaway, Sanchez or Nate Diaz if he beats Davis.

Good win for Sot he's really becoming a contender.

And Brock fucking Lesnar what heart, what a warrior to comeback from the illness, layoff and the beating he took in the first round form that monster Carwin, maybe brock will start getting some respect now. Cain/Lesnar should be great that said i am much more intrested in anything JDS does than Cain, hopefully Cigano can KO nelson.

Also Harris is a fucking beast


----------



## Tomkin

brocks was an awesome fight and he wont be beaten anytime soon, as soon as brock gets control and takes you down no one has the power to get up!
Nice to see austin and goldberg (i think) congratulating him after, but why the fuck did he say "the actor steve cold stone austin is here" funniest moment of the night! 

Can't wait till ufc 117 now but i'm more excited about thiago silva rather than anderson silva can see both winning easily though!


----------



## Liam Miller

Both UFC 117 and 118 are so stacked both have great main and co-main events, both have great under card and prelims, ridiculous month August for MMA with WEC, Strikeforce, 2 UFC ppv's and a UFC on Versus card.


----------



## Klebold

Very fun show last night - well worth staying up till 6am for. Whoever posted the stream last night, stylesclash69 or something - THANK YOU! I didn't think much of the card before-hand as I hadn't seen most of the undercard fighters in action but I'm glad I have now. Leben in particular I am now a fan of. The main-event lived up to its billing for me at least. Honestly thought Carwin had killed Brock off in the first round so I was shocked that Brock actually managed to win. Brock vs Cain will be amazing - hopefully Carwin gets Dos Santos.


----------



## LaurinaitisOSU

I think al ot of fighters are going to look at this match and come away more intimidated by Lesnar then ever before. He took a pretty vicious beating in the first round that probably 90 percent of referees would have stopped it. Then he just takes it, comes out there and flashes a smile and takes him down and gets the tap out win. I don't see Lesnar taking a worse beating by anybody else then he took last night, so I think there will be a quite few fighters that will be defeated as soon as they get in the octagon with him right now. I'm not saying these guys are scared of Lesnar but I think they will be in somewhat awe of him.


----------



## -Mystery-

Only chance Cain has against Lesnar is to sub him once Lesnar takes him down at will. Cain isn't gonna be knocking Lesnar out because as we saw Lesnar took some bombs from Carwin and basically didn't flinch, and while Cain's got better striking he doesn't have the superior power between himself and Carwin. 

Lesnar is going to dwarf Cain come fight time, which is just gonna be too much for Cain and he won't be able to withstand the powerful takedowns of Lesnar. Only chance he has is to catch Lesnar with a sub once Lesnar is pummeling him on the ground.


----------



## CyberWaste

> wut??


Eh, Cain is a GnP specialist, hes great at gaining full mount and side control and keeping it, and is a lot faster than carwin. Carwin is not that good of a wrestler. Hes not good off his back. Look at videos. Neither are on the same level as Lesnar though.


----------



## bruteshot74

Myers said:


> Dana also said tonight that the winner of JDS/Nelson will be the next in line after Cain.


:hb

That has me pumped, hoping JDS can pull through. Who knows though, maybe we might see Nelson vs. Lesnar/Cain.



CyberWaste said:


> Eh, Cain is a GnP specialist, hes great at gaining full mount and side control and keeping it, and is a lot faster than carwin. Carwin is not that good of a wrestler. Hes not good off his back. Look at videos. Neither are on the same level as Lesnar though.


What? Just because he ain't good off his back does not mean he is not a good wrestler. It is pretty known fact that wrestlers do not like to be on there backs unlike BJJ guys. Lesnar and Cain did wrestle at a higher level but Carwin was still a D2 wrestling champ so he has got to be a pretty good wrestler I would say.


----------



## Rmx820

I hope Junior Dos Santos beats Roy Nelson, which I'm sure he will. I just don't think Roy Nelson deserves a chance to fight for the title yet. In my opinion, he hasn't beaten anyone worth a damn in the UFC, and should have at least 2 more fights, if not more before he gets a contender fight. This could be my hatred for Nelson talking though.


----------



## McQueen

Nelson and his gut is pretty awesome. Although I agree that I think he needs to be in some more fights before he is in line for title shots.


----------



## VEXONE

Last night Carwin did what Brock Lesnar was doing to Frank Mir, but ended up being submitted. In the rematch if Carwin saves some energy and with brock already soften up it could mean lights out for Lesnar.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

D'loading the event right now. Only saw the main event but wow, Brock got pounded in that first round!! Was shocked as fuck he ended up winning VIA submission in the second. I would feel confident in Brock against Cain, if Cain is next.

After watching the rest of the event, I'll probably put more opinions up.


----------



## McQueen

I think its good for Carwin. Maybe the guy will learn to pace himself.


----------



## T-C

Great night of fights. I'm happy Brock won but I think his next fight will be his biggest test yet. Cain is a machine, crisp stand up, tremendous wrestling and cardio for days. At the minute I think I pick Cain, but not with a huge degree of certainty.


----------



## Rmx820

McQueen said:


> I think its good for Carwin. Maybe the guy will learn to pace himself.


They both learned from the fight. If Carwin works on his cardio, and paces himself like you said. He could be a lot more of a threat than he already is. 

I also think Brock learned, or well hopefully learned to be more careful, because like it's been said, if Velasquez get's Brock in the position Carwin got him in, Brock is in A LOT more trouble than he was last night.

I've said this a million times though. REALLY excited for that fight. Hope it's late this year, early next year.


----------



## -Mystery-

Rmx820 said:


> They both learned from the fight. If Carwin works on his cardio, and paces himself like you said. He could be a lot more of a threat than he already is.
> 
> I also think Brock learned, or well hopefully learned to be more careful, because like it's been said, if Velasquez get's Brock in the position Carwin got him in, Brock is in A LOT more trouble than he was last night.
> 
> I've said this a million times though. REALLY excited for that fight. *Hope it's late this year, early next year.*


It'll be in December with GSP/Koscheck, especially if they get Toronto. If not, maybe November with Silva/Belfort.


----------



## bruteshot74

They need to make it happen in Vegas later in the year so I can attend.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

Brock FTW!

Biggest face turn in MMA history!


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

CyberWaste said:


> All these gay jokes were done pages ago, theyre not funny. Going to get some sleep now, as Bruteshot said, the "one night" MMA fans are starting to arrive now theyve heard lesnar has won....





Sticksy said:


> pretty much why i don't like being on here when Lesnar fights.


Yeah, and MMA fans like you are pretty much the reason why you guys have a rep of being obnoxious and arrogant about non-hardcore MMA fans wanting to enjoy and watch.

It isnt your sport, anybody can enjoy it. This is a wrestling forum, of course you are going to get wrestling fans post when Lesnar fights.

MMA fans like you are the problem, not us 'one night MMA fans'. Stop being so damm stuck up.


----------



## SteveMania

There's no denying that Brock Lesnar is a scary motherfucker in every sense of the word to absorb a beating like that and still have the cardio and resolve a guy with over 20 pro fights would have showed. But let's not get carried away here. No, he won't take Cain down at will, that's silly considering no one in the JUCO trials or elsewhere has ever been able to cleanly take Cain down, much less hold him down for points, and Cole Konrad did so because he was known as more of a wall than a technician when he competed.

Lesnar is a great wrestler that makes up for his lack of technique in speed and power, versus Cain who is a more versatile wrestler that has more than simply a blast double to get guys down. It's definitely a winnable fight for Brock because he still has punching power in abundance. The problem is, Cain won't gas and he won't be taken down easily, if at all. Leaving the fight to be at an adverse for Lesnar where he has a marked disadvantage standing. Cain hits hard, just not as hard as Carwin, but to think he can't hurt Lesnar by stringing together a nice two or three piece combo is absurd.


----------



## Ninja Rush

Carwin is my champion. 

take note, this is why you let Herb Dean do his job. oh and josh rosenthalls, FUCK YOU.


----------



## SteveMania

LOL at you loons still questioning that. Lesnar made attempts to reverse or improve position and covered up and then he came back and won which obviously means he was capable of fighting effectively. The result justifies the ref completely and you're just stupid if you don't realize that.


----------



## CJ Punk

Good victory for Lesnar, he showed why he is the champion and fought through adversity like no other fighter. You guys can't tell me anyone else who would have been able to survive a vicious uppercut like that and not go to sleep. Lesnar has amazing determination and desire to win.


----------



## Rush

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Yeah, and MMA fans like you are pretty much the reason why you guys have a rep of being obnoxious and arrogant about non-hardcore MMA fans wanting to enjoy and watch.
> 
> It isnt your sport, anybody can enjoy it. This is a wrestling forum, of course you are going to get wrestling fans post when Lesnar fights.
> 
> MMA fans like you are the problem, not us 'one night MMA fans'. Stop being so damm stuck up.


as i've said before, i don't mind new MMA fans. It just gets annoying when you see dumb jokes being made by wrestling fans who only watch Brock. There's a huge difference between learning to enjoy/watch the sport and watching b/c you watched WWE when he was involved.


----------



## Ninja Rush

Fuck it, its obvious that the loyalty to brock as an ex pro wrestler supersedes the loyalty to brock as a fighter. how bout dat chris leben? 2 weeks and you step up, put on the best show of the night and win against a judo master via submission. forget old voldermort, THIS is the one and only Crippler.


----------



## Overrated

cannot wait for brock vs. cain now its going to be a beast of a fight. Leben vs. Wand is the fight im most looking foward to please make it happen dana. 

UFC 120 is getting fights rumored now. its in london so it will be mostly english fighters. Bisping vs. Belfort, Dan Hardy vs. Mclovin and Hathaway vs. Stun gun are all rumored right now. looks good if they all become official.


----------



## SteveMania

The Immortal CJ said:


> Good victory for Lesnar, he showed why he is the champion and fought through adversity like no other fighter. You guys can't tell me anyone else who would have been able to survive a vicious uppercut like that and not go to sleep. Lesnar has amazing determination and desire to win.



There definitely aren't many guys that would have overcame that onslaught. Lesnar's got a chin and an iron will, but his defense and footwork are terrible. At the same you'd have to expect a guy as motivated as Lesnar will go back and work on those deficiencies, but I don't see him making a complete 180 in time for Cain. It should be a hell of a fight and one where I'll be rooting for Lesnar, but I don't see him winning. If he does though, that division will be on lockdown for awhile.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dana said Leben/Wandy won't happen cause Wandy's getting knee surgery.

And Bisping/Belfort? Thought Dana said Belfort was next in line for a title shot in November.


----------



## Myers

I know Dana said that when Silva beats Sonnen and Belfort he will vacate the belt, but that could be him just talking out of his ass. I could see him making Belfort/Bisping for #1 contender.


----------



## Vic Capri

Lesnar is becoming the Cena of UFC, always overcoming the odds!


----------



## Overrated

its hardy vs condit or kampmann now at 120, hardy says it will probably be condit though.


----------



## Walls

Just read Shane's comments on his loss to Brock on Saturday, I thought it was interesting: http://www.5thround.com/42858/shane-carwin-discusses-loss-to-brock-lesnar-at-ufc-116/

Sounds like excuses to me. Apparently Shane was hyperventilating backstage after the fight as well. I just don't buy this "full body cramp" that rendered him useless, considering it happened right after the first round when Shane realized he was tired and gave Brock his best, but Brock was still across the cage smiling at him. I think Shane buckled under the pressure and I think he thought too highly of himself going in. 

I think he went into the fight with the same attitude that Rampage did against Rashad. Both of them were just like "When I tag him, he's going to go down" and in both cases it didn't happen, you could literally see both Rampage and Shane's hearts just dwindle. But I still don;t buy this whole full body cramp thing. I think Shane gave Brock his best, Brock took it and Shane couldn't believe it and folded.


----------



## sarnus

Some Interviews from 116

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JhUu5Ohp8A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXAWoOWsXjU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swnM_VaXRbA

Brock to me and many showed the MMA world how well he is tuned in to the sport. From his Wrestling background to sports entertainment to pound for pound the best MMA fighter in the heavyweight and possibly in the world. Like many have said the guy can be beaten you only really have to look at Fedor for the prime example of this.

However, it's WHEN and WHO can beat him is the bigger and wider question. The problem for many is Brock is getting bigger and better every day and never takes a fight for granted, just like Fedor did. I believe if Brock can go in to every fight full steam and not taking anything granted the sky’s are the limit.

Cain Velasquez is Brocks next challenge with a 8 - 0 - 0 record and 7 of his wins coming from TKO. Only two of those victories can be claimed as big though, Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira and Cheick Kongo. Can Velasquez knock Brock of his throne? It's a question that will remain open and many people will have different opinions. I'm a firm believer if Velasquez trains and finds brocks flaws then he has a great chance. The only problem is Brock is closing those flaws everyday.


----------



## seancarleton77

My thoughts on UFC 116:

I FINALLY had a chance to watch UFC 116 last night and it did not disappoint

*SPOILERS AHEAD*

..............................................................................................

Gerald Harris vs. Dave Branch - Good fight with a lot going on, BRUTAL PRIDEsque finish!!!

George Sotiropoulos vs. Kurt Pellegrino - Sotiropoulos outclassed Pellegrino in every way possible and my boy took a good decision win.

Krzysztof Soszynski vs. Stephan Bonnar - Bonnar finally got the win he deserves and as predicted by me he does not get cut.

Chris Lytle vs. Matt Brown - Really good fight, Lytle was just too much for Brown.

Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Chris Leben - I think had Akiyama had been training for a southpaw and working on his cardio more he would have won sometime in the second round by submission, all the same you got to respect that crazy motherfucker Leben.

Brock Lesnar vs. Shane Carwin - The man with the bigger heart won, and I don't know if Lesnar could have done it had he not went through what he went through, great submission victory for Brock. Shane didn't finish because Brock WOULD NOT be finished.

Other UFC thoughts:

Cain Velasquez is a LOT like Lesnar, this should be an interesting clash,can't pick a winner yet.

Hardy is lucky he's getting Condit, if he were getting Kampman I see an almost identical replay of Kampman vs. Thiago.


----------



## -Mystery-

119 could potentially be headlined by Lesnar/Cain. Add that with Rampage/Lil Nog and hot damn.


----------



## bruteshot74

-Mystery- said:


> 119 could potentially be headlined by *Lesnar/Carwin*. Add that with Rampage/Lil Nog and hot damn.


That just happened :side:


----------



## SteveMania

sarnus said:


> I'm a firm believer if Velasquez trains and finds brocks flaws then he has a great chance. The only problem is Brock is closing those flaws everyday.



Imagine Lesnar/Randy, except this time the guy playing Couture has a better chin, better hands and more power. People have been criminally underrating Cain's wrestling just because he never won a national championship, which once again is stupid. He wrestled with greats like Steve Mocco and Cole Konrad, having beaten both of them at one point, and had a much tougher path to the top than Lesnar did back in 2000. Lesnar's still too rudimentary to shore up that defense, which means Cain will likely bust him up and steal rounds when he's on the feet.


----------



## Tomkin

SteveMania said:


> Imagine Lesnar/Randy, except this time the guy playing Couture has a better chin, better hands and more power. People have been criminally underrating Cain's wrestling just because he never won a national championship, which once again is stupid. He wrestled with greats like Steve Mocco and Cole Konrad, having beaten both of them at one point, and had a much tougher path to the top than Lesnar did back in 2000. Lesnar's still too rudimentary to shore up that defense, *which means Cain will likely bust him up and steal rounds when he's on the feet.*


Lesnar wont want another "carwin attack" on him again early so will take him down when he has the chance in the first and try and end it that way.
Can see brock trainin on his feet anyway and being the stronger with a tko win
Cant see brock losing at all!


----------



## SteveMania

tomkim4 said:


> Lesnar wont want another "carwin attack" on him again early so will take him down when he has the chance in the first and try and end it that way.
> Can see brock trainin on his feet anyway and being the stronger with a tko win
> Cant see brock losing at all!



I'm curious to see if Lesnar can get a clean double, but I doubt it. Bear in mind Cain is a better wrestler than Carwin, has better hips as well to avoid getting completely swallowed in the wrestling department and has some of the best cardio in MMA. He won't batter Lesnar with one shot kill power like Carwin did, but he has a decided advantage on the feet.

I expect a war, although one where Cain nullifies the wrestling and takes advantage of Lesnar's shoddy defense. A problem Lesnar seems to have is that while he has a great chin and heart, it always looks like he panics after getting hit. After Carwin landed that uppercut (and obviously he hits incredibly hard) Lesnar went in full retreat mode, panicked and covered up completely. His defense was intelligent in that he wasn't in as much danger as people put it out to be, but he clearly has major holes in his footwork and the fundamentals of his defense. If Cain can get in a similar predicament and have Lesnar retreat like that, he won't gas his arms out by pouring on a 3-4 minute onslaught like Carwin did.


----------



## Tomkin

SteveMania said:


> I expect a war, although one where Cain nullifies the wrestling and takes advantage of Lesnar's shoddy defense. A problem Lesnar seems to have is that while he has a great chin and heart, it always looks like he panics after getting hit. After Carwin landed that uppercut (and obviously he hits incredibly hard) Lesnar went in full retreat mode, panicked and covered up completely. His defense was intelligent in that he wasn't in as much danger as people put it out to be, but he clearly has major holes in his footwork and the fundamentals of his defense. If Cain can get in a similar predicament and have Lesnar retreat like that, he won't gas his arms out by pouring on a 3-4 minute onslaught like Carwin did.


Yeah agreed lesnar didnt look half as good as carwin stand up at the start of the fight and bad defense and poor footwork led to an upper cut from the biggest hitter around which understandably rocked lesnar, but he did look as though he panicked which allowed carwin to get another hit on him to send him down but whne he was down and regrouped his defense was awesome! and i cant see cain having an impact close to what carwin gave lesnar. Brock will know he felt uncomfortable at the start of the round and will work on his foot work and with that I think it evens up the stand up with lesnars power. 
Cain has better wrestling than carwin so he wont be as easy to demolish as soon as brock takes him down so i can see it getting past round 2, but i dont care what anyone says cain will get tired and make mistakes and brock will look to take him down and finish.


----------



## Walls

I don't see Cain going over Brock at all. I think Brock will address the issues with his stand up after this last fight, as well as his defense. Brock is a lot bigger than Cain and that can make a massive difference when you have a massive silver back gorilla charging at you. If (or when, realistically) Lesnar gets him down, he will just smother him. I viewed Shane as a legit threat to Brock, whereas I don't view Cain in that same light. I think Lesnar;s size and ability to take a punch will be more than Cain can handle.

Honestly, after Brock took that ass kicking from Shane and still didn't go out, I don't see anyone knocking him out at this point and time. When and if someone finally does knock Brock out, holy shit. Him sitting on the octagon wall and hitting his chin after the fight was awesome, I must say. I honestly believe that Brock could go down as one of the best if not THE best heavyweight of all time if he continues to grow at this rapid pace.


----------



## SteveMania

You're not going to shore up massive holes in four months, let alone two if the fight is in September. There's no doubt in my mind that Lesnar will become a better striker with more development and seasoning, because not only is he a freak athlete he clearly gets better every time out - thing is it takes time and Cain is on another level as of right now. Watch the Nog fight and tell me you don't appreciate how well he strung those combinations together.

Another thing you'll notice when watching Lesnar fight is that he doesn't setup his shot with anything. He often telegraphs by charging forward with his blast double leg and will switch to an underhook if he can't get the fight down. His speed and power really mask the technical deficiencies of his wrestling and that's one area where he'll need to be sharp against Velasquez. The reason GSP is such an effective wrestler is not because he's some sort of wrestling wizard, it's because he sets up his shot with strikes better than anyone. He'll pump a jab and change levels faster than you can get your guard together, and before you know it he's already deep on a takedown.

Lastly, the size argument is cliche. Yes, Cain will be giving up some 30-35 pounds, the same guy that wrestled beasts like Steve Mocco and Cole Konrad and was never taken down cleanly at all in his collegiate career. Where Cain lacks in size, he makes up for in speed, cardio and technique. He doesn't possess the wallop Carwin does, that's for certain, nor does Carwin possess the technique, cardio or wrestling that Cain brings on that front. One thing Lesnar is really good at though is getting that underhook on the far side and digging punches in where he can produce power. If he can get Cain up against the cage, pummel with that underhook and control him, he could do some damage.

Long and short of it, Lesnar needs to setup that shot better if he expects to get Cain on the mat, and keeping him there is another story altogether. Everything said I'm expecting a war. Lesnar will have to bring his A game or else I don't see him clobbering Cain with takedowns and control.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Ariel Helwani is on the Cain train. Thinks he will take care of Lesnar. Pretty much said the same as Steve is saying. Better cardio, wrestler, quicker. 

Regardless of Ariel's prediction, I really can't wait for this fight. Should be awesome.


----------



## Myers

I'm just glad they are trying put together another HW title fight so quickly, unlike the fucking welterweight division.


----------



## Kenny

This was a good vid:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swnM_VaXRbA


----------



## Rmx820

Mikey Damage said:


> Ariel Helwani is on the Cain train. Thinks he will take care of Lesnar. Pretty much said the same as Steve is saying. Better cardio, wrestler, quicker.
> 
> Regardless of Ariel's prediction, I really can't wait for this fight. Should be awesome.


He changed his mind quick. A few weeks ago he was saying that Lesnar would beat Carwin, Cain, and Dos Santos.


----------



## Dark Church

Cain's wrestling is overrated and if you don't believe me once again watch the Kongo fight. Kongo's ground game is terrible and if he would have listened to his corner he would have gotten up multiple times and won the fight.


----------



## Klebold

Just wondering how come Chis Leben was allowed to fight twice in two weeks? Don't they usually have to wait long periods of time? I'd like to see this happening more often.


----------



## Myers

Klebold said:


> Just wondering how come Chis Leben was allowed to fight twice in two weeks? Don't they usually have to wait long periods of time? I'd like to see this happening more often.


Most fighters want to have time to heal up and train for their next opponent. It's common to see state commissions issue 30 day medical suspension for fighters because of simple things like fatigue, small cuts, or even bruising. Leben was fortunate to be able return so quickly and be able to fill in for Wand.


----------



## Rush

as Myers said, depends on whether the fighter get a medical suspension. Some comissions are fucking ridiculous about it, others are much more relaxed.


----------



## Walls

Leben looked good on Saturday night, but I still think Wanderlai will knock him out whenever they fight. I view Chris as a really entertaining fighter who puts on good fights, but I NEVER see him getting the title, ever.


----------



## Myers

I would say leben is lucky to win that fight, he probably would have lost if he didn't get the sub at the end. I agree that if he fights Wanderlai next it wouldn't be wise to just take shots to the face. Even though Wand has slowed down considerably over the years, he can still knock leben out if he continues to leave his chin out there. On the flipside, Leben has looked better since coming back from his PED supsension and he has a very good chance against Silva.


----------



## -Mystery-

Think Leben's getting the winner of Nate/Palhares.

Also, Machida wants interim title fight against Evans.


----------



## Walls

I see no reason as to why Machida should get the shot, considering he realistically has lost 2 fights in a row, I don't care about the decision of the first one, he lost and it was a fucked up choice.


----------



## -Mystery-

walls said:


> I see no reason as to why Machida should get the shot, considering he realistically has lost 2 fights in a row, I don't care about the decision of the first one, he lost and it was a fucked up choice.


Also gotta look at it like this though, you can't have Evans just sitting around until March and there's really nobody lined up to challenge him for an interim title. Franklin getting injured fucked everything up because a perfect scenario would have seen Franklin/Machida with the winner fighting Evans for the interim title. 

And not only do you have a problem of Evans sitting around, but you also have a problem of Machida sitting around. Might have no choice, but to have Evans and Machida fight for the interim title.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Cain's wrestling is overrated and if you don't believe me once again watch the Kongo fight. Kongo's ground game is terrible and if he would have listened to his corner he would have gotten up multiple times and won the fight.



Kongo's a poached salmon off his back, his takedowns and offensive wrestling on the whole isn't bad though, in fact it's the most overlooked aspect of his game. Every time Kongo blasted him, Cain would pop right back up to his feet, clinch, drop down for a double or high-crotch single and be deep on a takedown mere moments later. It was a wholly one-sided fight outside of a few scare moments for Cain at the beginning of every round.

One of the more surprising things to me about that fight was when Kongo took Cain down briefly at the beginning of the third round after pummeling underneath and grabbing hold of a single. Obviously Lesnar is a much better wrestler than Kongo, but it's not a foregone conclusion that he'll find the same success today against a guy that clearly makes tangible improvements after every fight. That's the most compelling part of the fight for me. Not only if Lesnar can get clean takedowns, and get them consistently, but if he can keep Cain on the mat.

Anytime you have two dominant wrestlers fighting one another, odds are the ratio for takedowns on both ends would look porous on paper. Lesnar went 1/5 on takedowns Saturday night, which actually isn't all that bad considering Carwin is a good wrestler in his own right, at least defensively speaking. He got that wizzer in almost immediately after Brock shot in the opening 30 seconds of the fight.

That said, if Lesnar can hurt Cain similarly to how Kongo did, and that's a big if, he'll need to get the fight down ASAP. Cain's recovery is top notch though, as is his chin despite what many believe. I'm expecting a war all the way through.


----------



## Walls

-Mystery- said:


> Also gotta look at it like this though, you can't have Evans just sitting around until March and there's really nobody lined up to challenge him for an interim title. Franklin getting injured fucked everything up because a perfect scenario would have seen Franklin/Machida with the winner fighting Evans for the interim title.
> 
> And not only do you have a problem of Evans sitting around, but you also have a problem of Machida sitting around. Might have no choice, but to have Evans and Machida fight for the interim title.


I see your point. I can't really offer up a solution either. Another Machida/Evans fight might be interesting, I guess. I really like Machida's style, unlike a lot of people. Rashad is a lot better since they fought last and Machida really has something to prove with this fight after realistically walking away with a belt no one thought he deserved to have and then having all those comments being basically justified when Shogun separated him from his senses. Shogun's knees seem to be made out of glass and it has to be disheartening to have back to back knee surgeries, get robbed of the title and then finally get it and fuck up your knee again.

If Rashad/Machida happens, then I hope Machida wins, despite not wanting to see Machia/Shogun again. I'd laugh my ass off if Machida beats Rashad and then loses to Shogun for an unofficial third time in a row.


----------



## Liam Miller

If Randy beats Toney and doesn't get to messed up have Evans/Couture for the Interim title.


----------



## McQueen

I think i'd rather see Evans/Couture personally.


----------



## Blasko

Machida just got KTFO in the first round and he's asking for an interim title? 

Get out, kid.

EDIT- Only reason Machida is doing this is to bait out Evans; who wants to avenge his only lost.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Machida just got KTFO in the first round and he's asking for an interim title?
> 
> Get out, kid.


Who else is there for him to smash? Already beat Thiago, Bader and Bones aren't ready, no point to send Griffin into the lion's den, Franklin's injured, Rampage and Lil Nog are busy. Dude's got nobody to fight.

Pretty shitty situation for Joe Silva to be in.


----------



## Rush

i'd chuck Griffin in to fight Machida tbh. It would be reasonably entertaining, Machida needs the win to get back on his feet and Griffin could again be the scrappy underdog and pull out a win.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd love to see Griffin fight him too, but not sure if they're willing to risk Griffin getting slaughtered again, which will likely happen and I love Griffin so yeah.


----------



## asdf122345

Credit to Karl Rove from Sherdog.


Batista with the Diaz brothers.


----------



## -Mystery-

What a fucking clown.


----------



## Myers

Seriously, I can't wait to see Batisita get KTFO.


----------



## McQueen

'Interim' Titles are fucking rediculous.


----------



## Myers

Evan Dunham vs Sean sherk has been set for UFC 119, I am curious to see how Sherk will hold up in what will be a tough fight.


----------



## bruteshot74

Hope Dunham picks up the win, dude has had a good run in the UFC so far beating some pretty legit dudes in going 4-0. Sherk would be a huge win for him and put that "big" name on his resume and put him up to the next level at 155.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Dunham wins, he should get a fight vs the winner of Florian/Maynard for a title shot.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> If Dunham wins, he should get a fight vs the winner of Florian/Maynard for a title shot.


Think Dana already said the winner of Ken-Flo/Maynard gets the next title shot. 

Dunham/Sots for the next shot seems plausible.


----------



## McQueen

I'd love to see Dunham/Sotti.


----------



## SteveMania

I was hoping for Dunham/Sotiropoulos in the fall with the winner getting the next shot after Florian/Maynard. Still a good fight though, Sherk's been inactive lately and Dunham makes tangible improvements every time out. I'd give a slight advantage to Sherk based on an obvious wrestling advantage and having a good enough top game to offset Dunham's guard, two things he's abandoned in his last couple of outings that I expect he'll employ again.

That September card needs a main event, preferably Mir/Nog II. It lacks a little bit, but Mir's still a huge draw and this one can remove all doubt from their first fight. Not to mention Nog is probably the highest profile guy in the division that Mir can get by without any risk of his brain exploding again. If not the main event, it would make for a quality lead in to one.


----------



## Myers

I say give Sotti the loser of Penn/Edgar, assuming we don't have to see a Penn/Edgar III. I think George would have a good fight against both of them.


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> Seriously, I can't wait to see Batisita get KTFO.


This

He is delusional if he thinks at his age and with his past of serious injuries in an 8 year span that he even has a shot at this. I see them feeding some nobody to him at first to plow through and then give him Lashley or something, despite the fact that Lashley would destroy him. I seriously can't wait for Batista to get knocked out. I don't even want a submission, I want to see him get separated from his senses so I can laugh my ass off because he is such a douche. I firmly believe he is in this for the money and is a "freak show" attraction like Tooney or Kimbo is.


----------



## -Mystery-

Scratch Lil Nog/Rampage, Lil Nog/Bader will co-headline 119.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> 'Interim' Titles are fucking rediculous.


 I love the idea.

And Bader/Lil Nog will be great.


----------



## -Mystery-

Light heavyweight division got a bit more confusing with Bader/Lil Nog. Rampage is left in limbo since Griffin and Franklin are both injured, and he apparently won't fight Machida. I suppose Tito's an option, but he's a complete wild card and maybe Thiago if he wins in August.


----------



## Blasko

Tito should even be considered a gate keeper, IMO. Guy has lost too many times to be anywhere near the top 10.


----------



## -Mystery-

As expected, Mir/Big Nog II mains 119.

And Franklin's gone until December. I don't envy Joe Silva at all right now.


----------



## SteveMania

Much like Chuck, years of punishment and cranial trauma have hit Nog like a bad disease that won't go away. I'd be amazed if Mir didn't devastate him within one, this coming from someone that predicted Nog to take the first fight handily. He looked like an extra from 28 days later against Cain and I don't expect anything different except an even slower version.

As for Rogerio/Bader, I'm going with Bader in what should be a close fight if it escapes the first round. From what we've seen of Bader, he's a killer first round guy that has a trend of slowing down badly and almost losing fights because of a shoddy gas tank. Red Schafer gave him everything he could handle, as did Jardine at times and Rogerio is obviously more formidable than both. That said, Bader has a good overhand right and left hook that I expect will puncture through Minotoro's lax defense putting a cap to the fight.


----------



## T-C

I really don't want to see Mir/Nog again, mainly because I'm pretty sure it ends like the first fight, only Nog probably won't get up from the first knockdown.


----------



## Walls

Nog has taken a ton of punishment in his career and wears it on his face. I think Mir is going to go over him as well. Would be interesting if it goes to the ground, so we could see those two roll around with each other and see who could get a submission first. Big Nog has an amazing guard, but I think Mir would be able to deal with it.

Now, Mir got kinda ticked off after their first fight because everyone said it was because Nog had a staph infection or had one and he was worn out from that, which Mir calls bullshit on and says a win is a win. While I agree with Mir on that respect I have had a staph infection before and it just takes EVERYTHING out of you, I almost died. The antibiotics they give you for it are super strong and it takes a long time to recover sometimes. If he had just gotten over it then there was no way Nog was 100% or even close to it. I know no fighter is ever 100% when they step into the octagon, but that just makes it worse. Still, Mir beat him but you cannot deny he looked far better against Couture when he was in a lot better health.

I still think Mir goes through him, though. I hope Mir eventually gets another shot at Lesnar, even though I think Lesnar will still beat him. Mir is like obsessed with him, he put on a ton of muscle to try and get closer to Brock in size to close the gap between them. He thinks if he can bulk up and avoid his takedowns and just stand with him he will win, I've heard him say it in many an interview since their 2nd fight. I still don't think the new tank version of Mir is going to stop that gorilla from taking him down.


----------



## bruteshot74

I guess the UFC signed Mark Hunt today to a 4 fight deal. I would have been all for this a few years ago but the guy has lost 5 straight...He is going to have to lose a bunch of weight to, he has been weighing in at about 300.

Going to debut at 119 against Sean McCorkle.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Frank Mir vs. Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira 2 
Ryan Bader vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira

cool that the two brothers are co-main events at UFC 119. Bader isn't Rampage, though. That's disappointing.

Dana White, via twitter, on why the UFC signed Mark Hunt: "part of the pride deal we contractually owe him fights from our purchase of the company"

terrible.


----------



## Myers

I would like to see Rampage face Jon Jones after he beats Matyushenko.


----------



## -Mystery-

Bisping/Akiyama for 120.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Faber pulls out of his WEC 50 fight.


----------



## Word

Faber~!~ I'm going to Vegas then and I can't believe he pulled out. One of my favourite fighters on the card and then he pulls out. Pissed is an understatement.


----------



## Walls

Bisping/Akiyama should be good. Akiyama probably would have won his fight with Leben had he not gotten caught in that Triangle. He needs to work on his cardio more, especially for Bisping. I see Bisping winning.


----------



## CJ Punk

Bisping will be to much for Akiyama, he will probably get the decision.


----------



## McQueen

Bisping is a [email protected] I hope he slips on an Akiyama grease puddle.

But I think he'll win anyways and kindaq hope he does because i'd like to see his ass get embarrassed by Silva if possible.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, Anderson would plow through Bisping. Anderson is going to plow through Chael as well. I think Anderson will finish cleaning out the division and then go to 205. He looked good at that weight when he completely embarrassed Forrest back at 101. I actually recently watched Silva/Griffin from 101 a few weeks ago and it is funny as hell. Anderson was taunting him and had his hands down all the time and was literally just bobbing and weaving with his hands down and avoiding Griffin's punches. Then he hit him with one of the weakest looking punches I have EVER seen and Silva was moving back when he hit him with it too, it wasn't like he stepped back and then came forward to generate more power. And LOL @ Forest running out of the octagon like a bitch.

That's almost like a comedy fight for me. Silva made Griffin look ridiculous.


----------



## Rmx820

Brock vs Cain at UFC 121 announced.


----------



## Walls

Glad to see it's happening soon. Lesnar all the way.


----------



## McQueen

Hooray, I don't have to wait another year for Brock to fight again. Not sure who will win, kinda pulling for Cain though.


----------



## CJ Punk

I think Carwin made Lesnar a better fighter and I believe we will see that at 121.


----------



## Myers

That is awesome, the honda center is 15 minutes from my place. I can't wait to see Cain/Lesnar in person.


----------



## Stormbringer

Let's bet to see who is gonna win between GSP or Koshcheck as far as teams on Ultimate Fighter. Yeah we don't know the teams but let's just say.

I wanna say Koshcheck's team is gonna take it.


----------



## McQueen

GSP strikes me as someone i'd rather learn from but really it all depends on the talent each team has. Too many intangibles to pick a winner at this point.


----------



## Stormbringer

McQueen said:


> GSP strikes me as someone i'd rather learn from but really it all depends on the talent each team has. Too many intangibles to pick a winner at this point.


It's meant to be a blind question. Just say a coach's name....


----------



## McQueen

Fine, GSP even though choosing at this point is rediculous.


----------



## Blasko

Charles Bennett is rumored to have fought in the qualifiers. If he's in the house, I'll watch.


----------



## Superkick_Kid

Koscheck at least has some prior coaching experience when he was at Buffalo.


----------



## HBKBretHart

Does anybody know where on TV u can watch the Impact FC show in the USA?


----------



## Myers

Serra/Lytle has been set for UFC 119. I don't know what I want more, Serra getting knocked out or him getting submitted.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Serra getting submitted would be great considering how that's main weapon.


----------



## Stormbringer

I say sub him. Makes him a humbled fighter.

Ok, so I'm on Sherdog and was looking at the rankings and what not and when I got to middleweight I see that Sheilds comma Jake is not number 2, it's Sonnen. Fair enough he;s fighting Silva, but isn't it a spit in another champs face?

Also, what happens if Shields jumps to UFC, I know this ain't Dubya Dubya E, but does he get a shot at Silva or does he have to fight scrubs?


----------



## Myers

I think shields would only need one fight to get a title shot, at the same time if he got an automatic title shot, I wouldn't see the problem with that either. It doesn't matter though, Silva will hold that belt until it's vacated.


----------



## McQueen

Since when is Sonnen superman just because he beat Marquardt.


----------



## Rush

Silva will lose the belt if he keeps trying to clown around with opponents.


----------



## Myers

McQueen said:


> Since when is Sonnen superman just because he beat Marquardt.


Sonnen is only superman in the eyes of the UFC to sell the PPV, I didn't think he looked that good in his fight against marquardt. His only way to win this fight is to grind out a decision, and I don't want to see another GSP fight.


----------



## McQueen

Only time I saw the guy fight he got subbed in about 90 seconds by Maia.


----------



## Myers

That is just smooth right there.


----------



## SteveMania

Sonnen is P4P the best shit talker in the sport right now and it's not even close, it's just a shame he doesn't have the game to back it up. The odds of a subpar striker and poor guard passer like Sonnen surviving every stand-up exchange for twenty-five minutes are not good at all. He can't afford to throw more than one punch before looking for a takedown or he'll get countered viciously considering the way he lunges in with his lead hand and once on the ground he's not getting past that body triangle from the bottom.


----------



## RKing85

As soon as Sonnen loses to Silva, then Jake Shields will move up to number 2 MW. The only way Sonnen beats Silva is if Silva beats himself. Sonnen is definitly entertaining before the fight though. Too bad Silva is going to destory him.


----------



## Walls

Chael doesn't have a chance. Hopefully Anderson is motivated enough this time around. I don't know if he really is bored or whatever the reports are for him being a dick while fighting but honestly if you get paid that much money to do something you love to do, just go do it. If I was bored I would rather go in there and destroy the guy as quickly as possible to just get out and take my money. I would rather not pay for a Anderson headlined ppv because he just plows through guys and there is no point, rather than not ordering it because Anderson is headlining and you know you are going to get a bullshit fight. And the balls on him to do that when they were in abu dhabi for the first time. They really rolled out the carpet for the UFC there and for Anderson to do that while being in a first time market is pretty ballsy and disrespectful, in my opinion.

That being said, I still love the Anderson/Forrest fight. Yeah, Anderson was a dick in it somewhat but it;s still one of the funniest fights I have ever seen.


----------



## CJ Punk

SteveMania said:


> Sonnen is P4P the best shit talker in the sport right now and it's not even close, it's just a shame he doesn't have the game to back it up. The odds of a subpar striker and poor guard passer like Sonnen surviving every stand-up exchange for twenty-five minutes are not good at all. He can't afford to throw more than one punch before looking for a takedown or he'll get countered viciously considering the way he lunges in with his lead hand and once on the ground he's not getting past that body triangle from the bottom.


Nah, I think Frank Mir does the most shit talking and truth be told he hardly ever backs it up. I see Silva knocking out Sonnen in the 1st round.


----------



## SteveMania

Even if Mir talks more shit, he's the type that spews self-important drivel about what makes a true martial artist, trying to appease the karate nerds that attend the local Y. Sonnen isn't that far out there and I'm sure he's probably well aware that not only is Anderson not scared of him, he's probably going to turn his face into ground meat in one round.


----------



## Blasko

The Immortal CJ said:


> Nah, I think Frank Mir does the most shit talking and truth be told he hardly ever backs it up. I see Silva knocking out Sonnen in the 1st round.


 Sonnen is untouchable in trash talking atm


----------



## Dark Church

I want Sonnen to win but the only way he stands a chance is if the Silva shows up that fought Leites.


----------



## Walls

I still think that version Silva would at least pull out a decision over Chael.


----------



## Myers

Franklin will not need surgery for his arm and is looking to possibly fighting in December. I think this will help out the LHW division to weed out the contenders. I would like to see him face Jon Jones, Ryan Bader, or even maybe a rematch with Machida.


----------



## Blasko

With the LHW division how it is, they're gonig to be forced to push greener guys like Bader, Jones and to an extent, Brilz.

And I'm okay with that.


----------



## Stormbringer

Hajime No Blasko said:


> With the LHW division how it is, they're gonig to be forced to push greener guys like Bader, Jones and to an extent, Brilz.
> 
> And I'm okay with that.


I still don't see how they come up with contenders, there's just no pattern to choose contenders.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fighters on a winning streak helps . or in Lesnar's case just be a huge fucking draw.

I still think if Randy beats toney, i think and like to see Evans/Couture.


----------



## Rush

Winning streak with wins over some of the better fighters in the division is the main reason people get title shots. Not really too difficult to work out.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Wins, Competition levels, and drawability make up some of the criteria for choosing contenders.


----------



## Overrated

Jake Shields has officially signed with the ufc


----------



## asdf122345

Shields first fight against Kampmann?


----------



## brian8448

117 looks incredible, UFC has been having great shows these last few months. I don't think the main event will be competitive after the first round though. Sonnen finishing Anderson is very unlikely, to win he'll have to take Anderson down and keep him there EVERY round.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nice. Stupid fucking TUF.

After GSP disperses of Kos, I'd really like to see Shields vs GSP. Assuming Shields will fight at Middleweight. If he's at 185, then maybe give him a gimme then do a fight vs Anderson Silva.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Nice. Stupid fucking TUF.
> 
> After GSP disperses of Kos, I'd really like to see Shields vs GSP. Assuming Shields will fight at *Middleweight*. If he's at 185, then maybe give him a gimme then do a fight vs Anderson Silva.


you mean welterweight bro? yeah you did ;D

Shields/GSP should be done next after GSP/Koscheck provided GSP and Shields both win.


----------



## Klebold

Lashley's next opponent in Strikeforce is Chad Griggs. They fight in August.


----------



## -Mystery-

Klebold said:


> Lashley's next opponent in Strikeforce is Chad Griggs. They fight in August.


Herschel Walker's opponent not available?


----------



## Walls

I would have hoped that Lashley would have been given someone a little better than that. He is being fed fluff guys, which I'm sure is to protect him right now.


----------



## SteveMania

At least Griggs doesn't mail it in like Wes Sims and Bob Sapp have all these years. He's a decent enough step up in competition and will come to fight. That said I could care less about Lashley nowadays considering he's made it painfully obvious that he wants to carefully handpick every opponent put in front of him in the way of choosing the absolute bottom-feeders of the world that couldn't even get cleared by the Florida AC (like Ambriz and Banks) instead of fighting quality prospects like SDR are Barrett.


----------



## Myers

I think if GSP gets past both Kos and Shields, he should move up to MW.


----------



## McQueen

I want to beee tha very best champion possible.

I'm rather interested in a Shields/GSP fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> *I want to beee tha very best champion possible.*
> 
> I'm rather interested in a Shields/GSP fight.


The Only way they could do that is to bring in Nick Diaz.


----------



## McQueen

I was trying to make fun of GSP's accent, and he'd wipe the fucking floor with Nick Diaz.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao at Diaz being a top WW. The man is scared to fight Jay Hieron or fight without pot. Nick Diaz can beat up middle of the pack WW guys but the top ranked fighters would win quite easily.


----------



## Walls

I'd still like to see Nick back in the UFC. Apparently he is more than a handful to deal with outside the octagon. And he loves pot more than his brother and that is saying something.


----------



## Blasko

walls said:


> I'd still like to see Nick back in the UFC. Apparently he is more than a handful to deal with outside the octagon. And he loves pot more than his brother and that is saying something.


 Apparently? 

Come on, now.


----------



## smitlick

Anyone watching Impact FC 2? Jesse Taylor just beat Murilo Bustamante via Verbal Tap in Round 2... There now showing the Barnett fight from Brisbane


----------



## michae.fernandes87

Randy Coulture is gonna stomp on Tony. Tony does not stand a chance


----------



## Ronsterno1

smitlick said:


> Anyone watching Impact FC 2? Jesse Taylor just beat Murilo Bustamante via Verbal Tap in Round 2... There now showing the Barnett fight from Brisbane


I caught the main event, why the fuck Shamrock insists on standing and trading i do not know, hes never had knockout power and he certainly wont develop it at 46! extremely sad to see him get his ass whooped again.


----------



## SteveMania

I think it's clear that Ken's elevator doesn't reach all the floors anymore, exactly why he should hang them the fuck up now. He looks like shit physically and technically and has for the better part of the last decade.


----------



## Mikey Damage

ken still thinks people want to see him fight. ugh.

terrible.


----------



## McQueen

If you have a little brother about 10 years younger than you hanging up the gloves you think you'd get the hint.


----------



## Myers

I'm assuming ken is broke so he needs to cash on what little he has left. 

I am actually excited to see how shields fairs in his fight against Kampmann and the WW division in general. I would like to see him face Alves,Fitch, and GSP.


----------



## McQueen

vs Fitch could be a dull dull fight but I kinda want to see that too.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Stun Gun is injured, so John Hathaway is fighting Mike Pyle at UFC 120. That's much better in my opinion, as I'm not a fan of Kim. UFC 120 isn't gonna be loaded or anything, but this fight along with Bisping/Akiyama and Hardy/Condit should be fun.


----------



## Myers

Hathaway got an alot easier opponent in mike pyle, he probably would have lost against kim

Rampage has agreed to face machida at UFC 123.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Hathaway got an alot easier opponent in mike pyle, he probably would have lost against kim
> 
> Rampage has agreed to face machida at UFC 123.


Sucks for Rampage. He'll overcommit and Machida will just pick him apart standing.


----------



## McQueen

I hope Page KO's him but yeah he'll probably get picked apart.


----------



## SteveMania

This one seems fairly obvious. I'm a Machida fan and while I'd normally root for him since I like his style, I'm pulling for Rampage here just so he can be clinch raped by Shogun again. Problem is Rampage is really starting to show his ring-age and poor training habits because he's gotten noticeably slower and more lethargic in the cage and his cardio sucks even by his standards so I think Machida is a very safe pick.


----------



## Blasko

Diego Sanchez vs. Paulo Thiago for UFC 121 is rumored.


----------



## -Mystery-

SteveMania said:


> This one seems fairly obvious. I'm a Machida fan and while I'd normally root for him since I like his style, I'm pulling for Rampage here just so he can be clinch raped by Shogun again. Problem is Rampage is really starting to show his ring-age and poor training habits because he's gotten noticeably slower and more lethargic in the cage and his cardio sucks even by his standards so I think Machida is a very safe pick.


Switching camps has killed Rampage. You can't be great forever, but if Rampage doesn't switch camps, I don't think we see this bad of a decline in just 2 years.


----------



## SteveMania

The problem is that Rampage lacks the motivation and detests training so much that it's starting to catch up with him, not to mention when he isn't training balloons to 240+. His speed has dropped off a fair bit to the point where he's noticeably slower, his footwork (which was never great to begin with) has suffered even more because of that and it can easily be chalked up to wear and age catching up to him.

Declines can be fast and cruel depending on the athlete, what type of life that person led, their physical make-up past 30, etc. Mirko's decline was sudden an unexpected following one of his best performances ever at the OWGP, Pulver got laced up by Lauzon and has since shown the wear of a 40 year old, Hughes' age caught up with him quickly, so on and so forth. I'm not saying Rampage is shot or anything of the sort, but it doesn't take a brain surgeon to see that his reflexes aren't the same, he plods more now and all of that can be chalked up to his poor training habits more so than changing camps, which didn't help Chuck, Wand, Hughes and plenty of other notorieties.


----------



## WillTheBloody

-Mystery- said:


> Sucks for Rampage. He'll overcommit and Machida will just pick him apart standing.


Totally agree. Jackson cited Machida being boring as the reason he didn't want to fight him in the first place, and I can't say I disagree with that. God I want Page to knock him out so bad...


----------



## peers

WOOOOOO ufc 120.

I'll be buying a ticket to my first live ufc event. Gonna google around to find what seats are generally best. I think i'll avoid floor seats because they'll be too pricey, and it's apparently harder to see ground action.

I'll make it loud.

Shame about Bisping in the main event. I really don't care for him. I'll be cheering Sexyama, Hathaway and Hardy. England fights tend to have shitty cards and then to everyone's pleasant surprise turn out to have great fights. I hope this one keeps that streak alive.

Anyone else going?

OI OI


----------



## CJ Punk

Frank Mir thinks he can go into politics after his career. With as much shit as he talks he may just be able to do it.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm gonna hate watching machida pick rampage apart. if their was one fighter i wished had the dedication and motivation it would be him.

Sanchez vs Thiago should be fun and if Diego gets tooled again he needs to move back to 155 or atleast go to a better camp. really looking forward to UFC 121 hoping kampann beats shields which i doubt.


----------



## Nov

Is it true there isn't going to be any prelims on Spike before 117?


----------



## -Mystery-

121 is getting fucked stacked.

Lesnar/Cain
Kampmann/Shields
Ortiz/Hammil
Sanchez/Thiago
Gonzaga/Schaub


----------



## Walls

-Mystery- said:


> 121 is getting fucked stacked.
> 
> Lesnar/Cain
> Kampmann/Shields
> Ortiz/Hammil
> Sanchez/Thiago
> Gonzaga/Schaub


Count me in. Hamill? They must want Tito to win, as Tito even now will plow through him. Didn't Hamill train with Tito as well? I'm pretty sure Tito kinda took him under his wing on the 3rd season of TUF I think it was. Hamill looked good against Jardine, but Jardine needed to fuck off before that fight. I think Tito picks apart Hamill.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm picking Hamill, I think people underrate him a little bit, although Ortiz has to be the heavy favourite.


----------



## McQueen

I think most people these days would pick Hamill.

Besides being deaf he is immune to Tito's only potent weapon left, trash talking.


----------



## Myers

Tod Duffe vs Jon Madsen has also been added to 121. I am just glad that they are doing more shows in California, I am definitely going to this one.


----------



## Stormbringer

Does it seem like UFC try their damnedest to make shows with Lesnar, ppv's of the year? They stack the shit outta the shows.

UFC 100 - Yeah milestone, but still Lesnar was the figurehead.
UFC 87 - Lesnar was fed a scrub, but the rest of the card was stacked.
UFC 81 - They wanted Lesnar to fail, and make UFC look good.
UFC 91 - World Title, and still card is stacked.


----------



## smitlick

Hamill still trains with Tito doesnt he?


----------



## McQueen

DX-Superkick said:


> Does it seem like UFC try their damnedest to make shows with Lesnar, ppv's of the year? They stack the shit outta the shows.
> 
> UFC 100 - Yeah milestone, but still Lesnar was the figurehead.
> UFC 87 - Lesnar was fed a scrub, but the rest of the card was stacked.
> UFC 81 - They wanted Lesnar to fail, and make UFC look good.
> UFC 91 - World Title, and still card is stacked.


Why wouldn't they? The guy is/was a hype train from day one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

on paper, the ufc 91 was not stacked.

however, the fighters came to fight, and turned out to be an awesome ppv. but beforehand, stacked, it was not.


----------



## Blasko

Tito should do trash talking in sign language.


----------



## RizoRiz

I'm giving the card in my home country a miss. However 121 does look stacked, kind of pissed off that Sanchez gets Thiago eventhough Hathaway beat him handedly, and yet with 3 months to go the only replacement UFC could come up with for Hathaway is Mike Pyle.


----------



## SteveMania

I think Hamill works Tito. We saw the very worst incarnation of Tito against Griffin, a guy that couldn't wrestle his way out of a wet paper sack, and while ring rust probably played a factor in the fight, it wasn't nearly as pronounced as some have put it out to be. Speed and cardio were two things that Tito excelled on along with his wrestling and GnP from the guard, the former of which appear to be ancient relics of the past. For all the lauding Griffin gets for his ground game, his guard has always been shit compared to his top game and Tito did very little in the one area where he's notorious for dishing out his best hand. I'm not expecting some sort of renaissance from Tito, which is to say Hamill probably decisions him.


----------



## Walls

I still think Tito wins, regardless. If Tito loses, I just wish he would accept it this time. Whenever he loses he always makes excuses afterward and it annoys me. if Tito loses to Hamill, Tito needs to fuck off in Jardine fashion. Shit, Hamill would be retiring guys from the UFC left and right. New Legend Killer?

Really looking forward to 117, little over two weeks now until Sonnen gets separated from his senses. I'm pretty sure Maia only said "I respect you as a fighter but not as a person" or something like that and Anderson did what he did to him, which was fucking hilarious. Would be crazy if Chael beat him, though. The rub from that would be immense. I still don't see Chael beating him though. Henderson took him down in their fight and really wasn't able to do anything once he got Anderson down on the ground anyway, so I don't think Chael is going to fair any better. I almost don't want Chael to lose because I like him so much, he's a fantastic shit talker. Better than Mir, IMO.

And how much is it going to suck if somehow Tooney knocks out Randy? It's far more possible than people are making it out to be. Randy is either going to kick the shit out of his legs, or he is going to take him down and pound him out. Obviously the second is far more realistic than the first option. And recently Tooney said that wrestling and BJJ is for girls or some shit like that. Thing is, BJJ is amazing. If you are fighting a guy that knows BJJ and you don't, you're fucked. You will give up positions that you don't even know you are giving up and that person is going to get on you and either choke you out or snap something.

Tooney has also said that after Couture he wants Brock. Honestly, I say give him Brock. It will be fucking funny to watch that gorilla charge at him and take him down and make him his bitch. Can't bob and weave out of that shit.


----------



## Rush

Hamill over Ortiz imo. He's far too run down at this point in his career. Even Griffin went decent against Ortiz's only weapon which is his wrestling. Hamill is decent on his feet and should be able to outwork Ortiz for 3 rounds.

As much as i love Silva, i really want Sonnen to get the win here. If Anderson tries to clown for a few rounds like he did against Maia then it could end really bad for him. If he wants to send a message to those who disrespect him he should murk Sonnen in less than 2 minutes then talk shit in Portugese while dancing around the ring.


----------



## Walls

Sticksy said:


> Hamill over Ortiz imo. He's far too run down at this point in his career. Even Griffin went decent against Ortiz's only weapon which is his wrestling. Hamill is decent on his feet and should be able to outwork Ortiz for 3 rounds.
> 
> As much as i love Silva, i really want Sonnen to get the win here. If Anderson tries to clown for a few rounds like he did against Maia then it could end really bad for him. If he wants to send a message to those who disrespect him he should murk Sonnen in less than 2 minutes *then talk shit in Portugese while dancing around the ring*.


I legit lol'd at the mental image of that.

Uncle Dana is apparently going to fire him if he pulls that shit again, although I loved it and thought it was immensely entertaining. Guy's got no choice but to fight this time around.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sticksy said:


> Hamill over Ortiz imo. He's far too run down at this point in his career. Even Griffin went decent against Ortiz's only weapon which is his wrestling. Hamill is decent on his feet and should be able to outwork Ortiz for 3 rounds.
> 
> As much as i love Silva, i really want Sonnen to get the win here. If Anderson tries to clown for a few rounds like he did against Maia then it could end really bad for him. If he wants to send a message to those who disrespect him *he should murk Sonnen in less than 2 minutes then talk shit in Portugese while dancing around the ring.*


That would be worth the cash I plan on shelling out for the event and then some.


----------



## seancarleton77

I want to see Hamill and Silva destroy their respective opponents.


----------



## S-Mac

I really cant see hamill losing against Ortiz for some reason, i wonder what excuse Tito will use if he losses this time.


----------



## seancarleton77

- SM™- said:


> I really cant see hamill losing against Ortiz for some reason, i wonder what excuse Tito will use if he losses this time.


Dog ate my game plan! I didn't wanna go to work! My wife smashed my SUV with a golf club because I was cheating on her with dozens of whores! I'm a sex addict, I need to stop hanging out with Tiger Woods. I forgot I was fighting this weekend!!


----------



## T-C

I think hammill tools ortiz. I also really hope toney can land a shot on couture. It would be brilliant if he knocked him out.


----------



## seancarleton77

T-C said:


> I think hammill tools ortiz. I also really hope toney can land a shot on couture. It would be brilliant if he knocked him out.


I hope Lights Out lands one good punch and Couture responds with a take down, ground and pounds until Toney makes a mistake, which he will and chokes him out with an arm triangle or a rear naked.


----------



## smitlick

Anyone watching Strikeforce today its only just started


----------



## Myers

I usually watch the SF challengers series the next day on mma-core


----------



## PsychoKOTR

Yeah I watched it, good night of fights and there was a wicked Slam KO. I think the K1 Max show was stronger though, insane final.


----------



## seancarleton77

I really hope del Rosario knocks Lashley the fuck out... if they ever give Lashley a real fight!


----------



## riseroom13

Yeah, It's really about time Lashley takes a big fight, it's getting pretty ridiculous and Del Rosario can definitely beat him.


----------



## smitlick

But hasn't lashley come out saying he only wants to ease into MMA by fighting lesser names first.

Im surprised Strikeforce haven't gone for Kimbo vs Lashley


----------



## Myers

Lashley has been ducking legitimate prospects and has been fighting cans instead.


----------



## Rush

There's a difference between taking it slow (like Jon Jones) and handpicking cans to beat while ducking anyone with a bit of ability (like Lashley).


----------



## SteveMania

Lashley's way of 'easing' in is by virtue of choosing his fights and ducking quality prospects like SDR, who fought Friday night. He had a change of opponent three times on the Miami card because two of the fighters his management chose (Banks and Ambriz) couldn't even get cleared. Although Griggs is a good level up from Sims and Sapp.


----------



## Myers

Thiago silva injured himself again and is being replaced by todd brown.

Anderson Silva said that he is comfortable at MW and is planning to retire their. He really needs to make up his fucking mind, I don't know how many times he has changed his mind on weight divisions.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Thiago silva injured himself again and is being replaced by todd brown.
> 
> Anderson Silva said that he is comfortable at MW and is planning to retire their. He really needs to make up his fucking mind, I don't know how many times he has changed his mind on weight divisions.


I don't know if Dana is gonna let him stay there though cause after Sonnen and Belfort, the division is cleared. There's no money in a fight with Nate or Leben, can't see Wandy stringing enough wins at his age, and I'm not sold on Bisping being able to string together enough wins.


----------



## McQueen

How many fights does he have left on his contract?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> How many fights does he have left on his contract?


Think he just signed a new 7 fight deal or something.


----------



## McQueen

*sigh* I can't say i'm really that happy about that. He just seems bored now and I don't want to see bored Anderson Silva.


----------



## Myers

Someone spliced all of chael's comments from the conference call yesterday.






:lmao


----------



## seancarleton77

Dude is a snake oil salesman, he's the perfect Republican, selling something that doesn't exist.


----------



## SteveMania

I'll be rooting for Sonnen, even though he only has one route to victory. He'll either get lit up on the feet and subsequently dummied when Silva picks his angle or fall to Anderson's body triangle while trying to jockey for position. It's hard to imagine Sonnen, who lunges forward with his jab before setting his feet, will last 25 minutes against a guy notorious for banking on the smallest window.


----------



## McQueen

I hope Sonnen wins myself, but i'm sure he won't.


----------



## Nov

Sonnen winning would be the best thing for the UFC, the fans, everyone. It would make Silva hungry again.


----------



## McQueen

I agree. Silva is an amazing fighter but I have no interest in watching a guy who is clearly bored dancing around for 25 minutes. I hope someone tags him really good in one of his next bouts.


----------



## Myers

I would honestly have no problem with Silva losing the belt a guy like belcher or marquardt, but I hope Sonnen just gets decimated next saturday. I don't think he understands that he can't just walk through Silva's punches to get a takedown. Leben has been notorious for a granite chin and Silva dropped him twice in less then a minute, Sonnen needs to shut the fuck up because he is going to look very weak when he can't do a damn thing to Anderson.


----------



## McQueen

Belcher is going to get choked out by Maia next...

..I hope.

I really want to see Silva embarrass Bisping though.


----------



## Myers

That would be awesome if Silva fought every other month and he just picked off the rest of the division. He could take out Bisping,Belcher,Marquardt,Wand,Akiyama in less than a year. They could just retire the division after his fight contract is up.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Sonnen is a complete dumbass, all I'll say.


----------



## wwevilman

I think Sonnen is hilarious.

Both guys are douchebags in my opinion so the fight is a win-win for me, I get to see one of them lose either way. But if I had to pick one to win, I'd pick Sonnen because Silva might destroy him but then what? He goes back to dancing in his next fight? No thank you, I'd rather see Chael's weak GnP in a middleweight championship fight than Silva's dance moves.


----------



## Rush

i honestly don't care who wins, as long as its a good fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wanna see Silva dance around this clown for 20 mins then knock him the fuck out in the 5th.


----------



## Myers

I would like to see chael get the takedown but get submitted by something ridiculous like a gogoplata.


----------



## Walls

It would be hilarious if Chael got submitted. I highly doubt he would tap, though. Depends on what it is, I guess. If his forearm is about to snap in half, I would tap if I were him and still have my arm. If he gets choked, I see him just passing out. If Chael can get Silva down (which is very possible as he just runs through guys with his double leg), Silva could very easily catch Chael in something. Chael has never really been that great at defending submissions. He barely got out of that Guillotine Nate had him in. Chael is basically screwed both ways. If he stands with Silva he is going to get his face caved in, but if he takes it to the ground (his only shot at winning) it is very possible he could get caught in something. Would be crazy if somehow Chael tapped Anderson. Obviously not going to happen.

Speaking of Nate, he looks EXACTLY like the BF of one of the wife's friends and that guy is a fucking douchebag. He and I have chick heat. That's right, legit chick heat. You know that heat where two chicks just look at each other and they instantly hate each other for life and that shit is fucking on? Same shit here. Never thought it could happen to me, but every time I see this guy I just want to tap him out. He hates me too and is always asking me to fight, etc etc. Dude is 28 and is constantly asking me to fight him in random places and is one of those UFC fans where he and 15 of his friends will all get wasted and watch the fights and yell and scream and high 5 all the time and shit. I have no problem with a bunch of guys having some beers and watching the ppv, but they watch it just to see guys get hit and act stupid. I watch it because I respect the fighters because (most of them) give all they have to their craft and I respect their dedication. Shit, even more so since I started training in BJJ myself recently. I respect the sport, whereas they are just a bunch of idiots, him especially. Is it wrong that I like watching Nate's fights because the resemblance between the two is so surreal that when Nate gets punched in the face it makes me happy? Maybe that's why I enjoyed Chael plowing through him.


----------



## Klebold

Really hope Chael wins. Very entertaining talker.


----------



## McQueen

walls said:


> It would be hilarious if Chael got submitted. I highly doubt he would tap, though. Depends on what it is, I guess. If his forearm is about to snap in half, I would tap if I were him and still have my arm. If he gets choked, I see him just passing out. If Chael can get Silva down (which is very possible as he just runs through guys with his double leg), Silva could very easily catch Chael in something. Chael has never really been that great at defending submissions. He barely got out of that Guillotine Nate had him in. Chael is basically screwed both ways. If he stands with Silva he is going to get his face caved in, but if he takes it to the ground (his only shot at winning) it is very possible he could get caught in something. Would be crazy if somehow Chael tapped Anderson. Obviously not going to happen.
> 
> Speaking of Nate, he looks EXACTLY like the BF of one of the wife's friends and that guy is a fucking douchebag. He and I have chick heat. That's right, legit chick heat. You know that heat where two chicks just look at each other and they instantly hate each other for life and that shit is fucking on? Same shit here. Never thought it could happen to me, but every time I see this guy I just want to tap him out. He hates me too and is always asking me to fight, etc etc. Dude is 28 and is constantly asking me to fight him in random places and is one of those UFC fans where he and 15 of his friends will all get wasted and watch the fights and yell and scream and high 5 all the time and shit. I have no problem with a bunch of guys having some beers and watching the ppv, but they watch it just to see guys get hit and act stupid. I watch it because I respect the fighters because (most of them) give all they have to their craft and I respect their dedication. Shit, even more so since I started training in BJJ myself recently. I respect the sport, whereas they are just a bunch of idiots, him especially. Is it wrong that I like watching Nate's fights because the resemblance between the two is so surreal that when Nate gets punched in the face it makes me happy? Maybe that's why I enjoyed Chael plowing through him.


Damian Maia took the fight to the ground at UFC 95 and finished off Sonnen with relative ease in about 2 1/2 minutes with I believe a triangle. That why I find all this shit talk on his part amusing since that the only fight of Sonnen's I can remember watching (appearently he fought at 98 which I own but I don't remember the fight at all).


----------



## Blasko

I'm really starting to think Chael Sonnen is best promo cutter in the world right now. No one comes close from the top of my head.


----------



## Mikey Damage

> On tonight's episode of MMA Live, which already aired in the UK, Dana White officially announced that the winner of the Roy Nelson vs. Junior Dos Santos bout in August will get the next heavyweight title shot, against the winner of the Brock Lesnar-Cain Velasquez fight. This had been rumored before, but this announcement confirmed the rumors.


Would been very interesting if Nelson pulls off the upset...


----------



## WillTheBloody

I would love to hear Dana say who he's rooting for. I imagine Nelson is easier to sell but White hates his guts.


----------



## SteveMania

Big Country will probably get the fight down at some point but he'll more than likely eat some leather while trying to close the distance, not to mention Cigano has likely improved his ground game enough to avoid getting insta-subbed. My money would be on JDS.


----------



## Nov

There are no prelims on Spike TV for 117 right?


----------



## Superkick_Kid

Sonnen is a better talker than pretty much 98.9% of pro wrestlers.


----------



## Myers

UFC on versus predictions

Vladimir Matyushenko over Jon Jones by TKO 1st - I think the janitor will get a fluke win and score the upset.

Munoz over Okami by decision

Griffin over Gomi by Decision

John Howard over Ellenberger by TKO 2nd


----------



## seancarleton77

Superkick_Kid said:


> Sonnen is a better talker than pretty much 98.9% of pro wrestlers.


I would normally agree but all my favourite trash talking heels always told the truth, and Sonnen sometimes just out right lies then tells us he's never told a lie to top it off. And I love him for being a cu*t, he is a great heel, the Austin Aries of MMA.


----------



## seancarleton77

I will never bet against Bones, although the Janitor though seemingly a huge underdog IS Jones toughest and most savvy opponent yet.


----------



## RKing85

Sonnen has always been a good trash talked, just nobody noticed or card until he started winning big fights in the UFC.

I like Anderson big time though. Although a part of me wants a rematch of the maia fight to see if Dana actually does cut Silva. See if he puts his money where his mouth is.


----------



## Walls

Mikey Damage said:


> Would been very interesting if Nelson pulls off the upset...


And then gets absolutely destroyed by Brock. Might be a little early to say he will face Brock, but I 100% believe that Brock is going to beat Cain. Not worried at all, where I had legit concerns about Carwin. I'm a firm believer that Brock would beat either guy realistically. Going to be a huge rub for whoever takes Brock down, and then I feel sorry for the next guy who faces Brock after he loses.

Sucks about Shogun too. Destroys Machida and then out possibly for a year. Guy seems to have knees made out of glass. I don't like interm titles usually, but if he is going to be out for possibly a year then I think it's 100% justified this time around.


----------



## seancarleton77

If Shogun actually took enough time to recover and rehabilitate he wouldn't get re injured so damn fast, Shogun wants to fight in September (a surefire trip back the the injured list) but Dana said he won't be ready until late Spring-early Summer, Dana is looking out for his best interest and that is keeping Shogun healthy, if he were in Strikeforce he'd be fighting in Houston next month.


----------



## -Mystery-

walls said:


> And then gets absolutely destroyed by Brock. Might be a little early to say he will face Brock, but I 100% believe that Brock is going to beat Cain. Not worried at all, where I had legit concerns about Carwin. I'm a firm believer that Brock would beat either guy realistically. Going to be a huge rub for whoever takes Brock down, and then I feel sorry for the next guy who faces Brock after he loses.
> 
> Sucks about Shogun too. Destroys Machida and then out possibly for a year. Guy seems to have knees made out of glass. I don't like interm titles usually, but if he is going to be out for possibly a year then I think it's 100% justified this time around.


Seems like winner of Rampage/Machida gets Evans around Super Bowl weekend for the interim title. Then Shogun title fight in like July.


----------



## Walls

-Mystery- said:


> Seems like winner of Rampage/Machida gets Evans around Super Bowl weekend for the interim title. Then Shogun title fight in like July.


I'd like to see Rashad/Rampage again only if Rampage actually shows up this time.


----------



## T-C

I'd like to see Machida fuck up Evans again.

Don't really want to see Shogun/Machida again though.


----------



## Myers

Rashad asked Dana on ESPN last night if he was going to have an interim title fight and dana said no. It looks like Rashad will just have to wait for Shogun to heal up. Shogun told dana he wanted to fight in december but dana wants to him heal up so he doesn't need a fourth surgery.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Rashad asked Dana on ESPN last night if he was going to have an interim title fight and dana said no. It looks like Rashad will just have to wait for Shogun to heal up. Shogun told dana he wanted to fight in december but dana wants to him heal up so he doesn't need a fourth surgery.


No way they hold up the division until next summer. That would just be plain stupid. If Machida walks through Rampage, then what? Seriously. Soares will push and we're gonna get an interim title fight.


----------



## Myers

Well I don't think Machida should get a title shot after just one fight, If Machida gets past rampage he should fight a few months later for number one contender. The 205 division is stacked with top contenders that are on winning streaks, I wouldn't be surprised if Couture is talked about being a top contender after he gets past toney. If Forrest wins his second fight in a row, the UFC will easily give him a top spot as well. I think we should just plan for shogun/evans for sometime in May or June of 2011.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Well I don't think Machida should get a title shot after just one fight, If Machida gets past rampage he should fight a few months later for number one contender. The 205 division is stacked with top contenders that are on winning streaks, I wouldn't be surprised if Couture is talked about being a top contender after he gets past toney. If Forrest wins his second fight in a row, the UFC will easily give him a top spot as well. I think we should just plan for shogun/evans for sometime in May or June of 2011.


That's exactly why we need an interim title fight.

Lil Nog, Bader, Rampage, Griffin, Franklin, Machida, and Couture are all there. So many different scenarios with Franklin and Griffin basically sitting around waiting for the results of Rampage/Machida and Baber/Lil Nog.

There's gonna be guys that look at Evans and go well he got a shot after beating only Thiago and Rampage. I got 2 quality wins, where's my title shot.


----------



## Myers

I think it helps to thin out the division. Have Machida fight the winner of Bader/Nog for top contender. Put Griffin/Franklin together, maybe Couture vs Jon Jones/Matyushenko, and then the winners of those fights can meet up sometime in the summer to make the next # 1 contender.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> I think it helps to thin out the division. Have Machida fight the winner of Bader/Nog for top contender. Put Griffin/Franklin together, maybe Couture vs Jon Jones/Matyushenko, and then the winners of those fights can meet up sometime in the summer to make the next # 1 contender.


It does just complicates things slightly and this is just assuming injuries don't happen. I really think if Machida breezes past Rampage, which he likely will, he should get Evans for the interim title.

Then let Griffin, Bader, Lil Nog, Franklin, and Couture battle amongst themselves for the next contender. Like, if Bader wins, give him Franklin and let Couture and Griffin fight. If Lil Nog wins, go with the originally planned Griffin fight and give Couture a fight with Franklin.


----------



## McQueen

Franklin please.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Franklin please.


My problem is I soft spot for a lot of these guys (namely Griffin, Bader, Franklin, and Machida).


----------



## Myers

Either scenario is fine IMO, you would think adding a interim title fight would be smart because it usually help with the buyrates.


----------



## McQueen

I've decided I don't really care for Lyoto Machida. Only fight of his I really enjoyed was him knocking nipple twister out for the title.

Guy is hella good though.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Either scenario is fine IMO, you would think adding a interim title fight would be smart because it usually help with the buyrates.


Not to mention, keeps guys active.

I don't know about you, but my interest doesn't exactly peak when the main event is between 2 guys who haven't fought in over a year.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> I've decided I don't really care for Lyoto Machida. Only fight of his I really enjoyed was him knocking nipple twister out for the title.
> 
> Guy is hella good though.


I really like Machida's style, although I know a lot of people don't. He is the closest thing we have to a real ninja, in my opinion. People think it's boring and that he runs all the time, but it's smart to not get hit and just counter. Most people don't like to watch a "Counter Fighter" as I like to call them, but I do. His knockout of Evans was epic, just for Evans facial expression as he laid there. I actually put it in the Favorite Sports Images thread, or whatever it's called.


----------



## CJ Punk

I can't believe all the shit I'm hearing from James Toney. If he really believes he could take Lesnar in his first fight or that he could stand and trade with anyone then he really is mental. The likes of Carwin and Cain would knock him out in 2 mins. Brock once a more developed striker could just take him to the ground and pound. He needs to worry about Couture schooling him.


----------



## SteveMania

Yes, Toney is far removed from his prime considering how badly he sucked it up against Oquendo, but get a grip. He's still worlds superior than Cain or Carwin on his feet even if he cedes in the other point strikes such as elbows and leg kicks. He'd get whooped by either one of them in MMA, although at the same time he'd also have a considerable advantage standing with them. That said, anyone thinking Toney has a great shot at beating Randy clearly didn't watch any of the early UFCs. Contrary to the hype, Toney hasn't trained MMA long enough to even possibly be decent on the floor and a few weeks of sprawling isn't going to prepare him for a guy who wrestled at the level Randy did. Couture is going to hit a power double from way out, mount him, and pound him until he's done or choked out.


----------



## Rush

I'm giving Toney more of a chance than others but he really has a small chance t win. Having said that, to say he's a worse striker than everyone in the division is just asinine. He's a better boxer (obviously) than the others and in a pure striking fight would probably murk most of the division.


----------



## Walls

I'm giving him a shot as well. Tooney could knock Randy out easily if Randy isn't careful and Tooney would talk shit to him while he was doing it. It would be terrible if Tooney actually knocked Randy out. I want to be sitting next to Dana for that one....although realistically I would like to sit and watch any fight with Dana realistically. I still think Randy gets him down and pounds him out or chokes him out. How crazy is it going to be if Tooney actually stuffs a takedown or two from Randy? Place would go crazy. 

I'm looking forward to Tooney/Randy moreso than Penn/Edgar 2. I cannot stand BJ and I could care less about Frankie.


----------



## Liam Miller

Out of all the 10 fights and a couple of prelims on UFC 117 and 118 main card, couture/toney is one of the fights im least looking forward to don't get me wrong im quite excited a top pro boxer finally in mma i'm just not completely hyped for it yet along with hughes/almeida not to keen on that fight either.

As a MMA fan more than a boxing fan i hope couture beats toney, but if toney catches randy i won't be to unhappy.

Now Fitch/Alves, JDS/Nelson, Marquardt/Palhares, dos anjos/guida, Harris/Sakara, Maynard/Florian and of course the 2 title fights for each event they are fights i am excited for.

EDIT *Belcher out due to detached retina* http://mmajunkie.com/news/20124/alan-belcher-out-of-ufc-fight-night-22-main-event-with-detached-retina.mma


----------



## Nov

Jones vs. Matyushenko on today. Not the greatest card but I'm just excited for any sort of MMA at the moment.

Jones over Matyushenko by TKO.
Okami over Munoz by Unanimous Decision.
Ellenberger over Howard by TKO.
Griffin over Gomi by TKO.

Rest of the fights I expect to go to Kelly, Riddle, Irvin, Massenzio, Elkins and Kimmons.

Edit: Oh shit, only just realized it's already started. So early in the morning over here


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm going to be watching tonight as well. Just really hoping for a Jon Jones victory, as he has grown on me.


----------



## Blasko

Might as well watch. Going to skip the Gomi fight, I like him too much to see him get dismantled again.


----------



## Nov

Gomi!!! No need to worry Blasko.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Might as well watch. Going to skip the Gomi fight, I like him too much to see him get dismantled again.


I hope you were watching :side:

Vicious KO.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jesus look at Howard's eye. Looks horrible, I think good call on the doctor stoppage. Dull first round, but the fight was quite good afterwards.


----------



## Cre5po

Was an alright match and tbh he can't be surprised they called it? His eye is totally dead :lmao

Please don't interview Sonnen  he'll just slag off Anderson for minutes (Even though yes I want him to win)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

A lot of boxing in this show tonight so far. I've gotta say this is a lot better than the replay they showed before this Live one. The Japanese guy knocking out the pretty boy was cool. Gotta love the Japanese fighters. Their like what Canada is to Hockey to Mixed Martial Arts.

I'm really looking forward to this UFC 117. Card looks stacked with a lot of names on it. Looking forward to Roy Nelson fighting and the main event, hope Silva loses. UFC 118 card looks good too and I'm dieing to see James Toney vs. Randy Couture. That should be funny.


----------



## -Mystery-

Silva putting Sonnen's head in the 5th row is the most excited I've been to see someone get KO'd in so long.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I love BONES!!!!

This guy is great, made my top 5 favorite UFC fighters to watch.


----------



## Cre5po

Meh ending. Not that I had high hopes for it 

Was a nice dose of what's to come for the rest of the month though!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Indeed. Some great events coming up. Sonnen/Silva is going to be fun to watch to see if cocky Silva shows up. And it qould be quite funny to see Silva beat Sonnen after all this talk about "retiring" Silva. Hoping for Penn to take back his gold at 118.


----------



## Blasko

Really good night of fights. Nothing bad.

I need to see the Gomi fight. I just saw the replays and I am pleased.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

So do you think this black guy Jones could be a future UFC ppv headliner on a consistent basis the way Silva, Lesnar, St. Pierre, and some of the older guys like Couture and Franklin still are.

The fight was a little too short for my liking. He is a hell of an athlete though and he was fighting a veteran in there. Should be cool to see how far he goes or if he wins his next fight. Frank Mir and Couture are really hyping him up on this post show.


----------



## randy skalba

Jon Jones has a special gift and is gonna be a great champion one day for a LONG TIME.
Id give him a #1 contender fight now and see if hes got what it takes to fight Sho-gun


----------



## Walls

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> So do you think this* black guy* Jones could be a future UFC ppv headliner on a consistent basis the way Silva, Lesnar, St. Pierre, and some of the older guys like Couture and Franklin still are.
> 
> The fight was a little too short for my liking. He is a hell of an athlete though and he was fighting a veteran in there. Should be cool to see how far he goes or if he wins his next fight. Frank Mir and Couture are really hyping him up on this post show.


Why would you include the fact that he is black? I found this odd. Not looking for a racial debate, or anything.

I didn't mind the length of the fight. Jones went in there and completely dominated him. Passed into side control effortlessly and just destroyed him. That sweep was very pretty as well.

Gomi completely fucked up Tyson. He face planted like Jake Shields did when Henderson hit him with that bomb he calls a right hand. Got separated from his senses, for sure.


----------



## S-Mac

Bones Jones looked really good last night would have liked to see him in the ring for abit longer but i think now he has to fight a top 10 guy.


----------



## PsychoKOTR

I loved watching Gomi back to old form and KO'ing Griffin, jumped out of my seat in excitement. Okami looked good too but wish he would have went for the kill after hurting Munoz. 

Shitty ending to the Main Event with the early stoppage. Total buzz kill for everybody watching.


----------



## SteveMania

The appropriate next step for Bones would be against Forrest Griffin or someone of that ilk. I'd put my mortgage down on Jones piledriving him through the floor within one round, though.


----------



## Rush

Griffin would last more than a round imo but it'd be a logical progression up the ranks for Jones. How long is Franklin out for? He'd be a decent next fight for Jones provided it happened relatively soon.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm pretty sure Franklin's out until December, but he'd be in that category as well. Thiago Silva, Griffin, Bader/Rogerio winner are all good choices.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Id love to see Jones and Silva but Im also intrigued at Franklin/Jones.


----------



## S-Mac

Griffin wouldnt last one round with Jones but i would much rather see Jones/Franklin than griffin.


----------



## Liam Miller

Lol at the people on the webs that gave Vlad a chance, he's a tough guy no doubt but i was 100% sure Bones would steam through him and he did not disappoint and he will continue to improve which is scary.

And in my opinion it was not a early stoppage vlad was getting pounded and i could not see him getting out of that position.

Okami looked great, ellenberger/howard was a pretty good scrap.

Slick BJJ from Charles Oliveira

And Irvin losing again is a shame

Note to myself never count Gomi out again. Love tyson griffin though he needs to get back on track


----------



## Mikey Damage

Griffin was the first name that came to mind. The winner of Bader/Rogerio also sounds good.


----------



## -Mystery-

Jones/Thiago is the way to go. Bones is ready to fight now and depending on how badly Silva re-injured himself, he could be ready to go by November. If he gets past that, give him the Ortiz/Hamill winner. Hell, maybe see if Thiago can go for the England show since that show is now without a main event with Bisping's opponent injured.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Akiyama pulled out? Damn.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> Akiyama pulled out? Damn.


Whoops. I meant the Fight Night show. Belcher pulled out of the Maia fight. My bad. 

Still, if Thiago's able to recover in time, it wouldn't be a bad replacement main event.


----------



## Liam Miller

I just wanna see him fight again before the end of the year, he really is becoming a fave of mine and a guy i could watch all day.

Jones/Thiago would be sweet both very aggresive. but Machida vs Jones would be sick but that aint happening anytime soon.


----------



## Blasko

Tito is another name that comes to mind. He's a really big name and nearing final days. a win over him would be HUGE for Jones career. Sadly, that gift is given to Hamill. 

Griffin is the second best choice. We'll see how much he likes getting hit in the face by Jones.


----------



## Dark Church

Marquardt/Palharres will now main event UFN 22 which should be a great fight.


----------



## Venomx5

Man, nothings more fun than watching UFC at a sports bar with your buddies, for free!


----------



## T3H~L3X

Actually... watching UFC on a 70 in projection screen with only your buddies and no douches in TapOut shirts with thier chests puffed out... nothings more fun than that. Ha


----------



## Rush

actually, watching at home with mates while either being stoned or drunk off your face is rather more fun.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Yeah we do that too...


----------



## Rush

Now that i think about it, haven't got the boys together for an event in ages, everyone seems to be working when the events are on.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/254813/Toney-wants-to-knock-out-Dana-White-next/

Tooney is hilarious.


----------



## Liam Miller

He can sure talk shit or should i say mumble incoherently, part of me thinks toney's disrespect to MMA is a way to hyping the fight and been the ultimate badguy so everyone buys the ppv to watch him get choked out or knock randy out.

But part of me think's he's disrespect for mma is genuine and if that's the case it is sickening, but whatever he is doing it is working because i wanna see him get owned so bad.

then fuck off back to boxing and fight Vlad, i would definitely watch that fight.


----------



## RKing85

There is a small part of me that wants Toney to win, just to hear him talk down on the UFC afterwards. (not going to happen of course, but like I said, a part of me wants to see it)


----------



## S-Mac

i hope toney gets manhandled then he can go back to boxing where he belongs.


----------



## Rush

who cares about Toney when ufc 117 is coming up? come on.


----------



## Myers

I hope sonnen comes out of that fight a broken man. A perfect fight would be Silva taking Sonnen down and beating him at his own game, that or a flying knee of death like he did to carlos newton. Sonnen is as good as dead in this fight.

JDS/Big Country is the fight I am looking forward to the most, I don't care who wins , I am just hoping for a good fight.

Fitch/Alves - This has Fitch winning by decision written all over it, Alves has been out for about 14 months and fitch is continuing to get better. I say Fitch wins by GSP and holds alves down for three rounds. 

By the way, does Alves qualify for the Mir Layoff?

Guida/Dos Anjos - probably will be FOTN. I think this is a toss up on who wins, I say Dos Anjos by submission or Guida by Decision.

Hughes/Almeida - I am pulling for matt hughes to win but my guess will be Almeida by submission.


----------



## HBK_718

Myers said:


> I hope sonnen comes out of that fight a broken man. A perfect fight would be Silva taking Sonnen down and beating him at his own game, that or a flying knee of death like he did to carlos newton. Sonnen is as good as dead in this fight.


Totally see something like this happening. Anderson Silva is leagues ahead of Chael Sonnen in every fighting department.

He's better than everyone in his current weight class to be frank. He needs to move up to the 205 division and participate in some HUGE money-making matches. That or let us see GSP & him go at it.


----------



## Walls

It would be hard for either guy to make the weight, in my opinion (Silva/GSP). Siva is already lanky enough at 185, let alone shedding an additional 15 pounds. GSP could no doubt bulk up to 185, but I think he would lose some of his speed that way. One guy is going to walk in there with a disadvantage and after the fight is over, everyone will go "It was because X had to shed/put on 15 pounds" and then that argument will never end if it affected them or not.

I don't know who would win that fight, it's a toss up. If it's left standing than Anderson would take his head off. If it goes to the ground I don;t know if GSP could stay out of a submission long enough to do what he does. I could easily see him getting caught in something. When Henderson got Silva down, Silva just basically laid there and held onto him and Dan didn't really get anything done. I think GSP would fair a little better than that, but if GSP can't keep it on the ground he is fucked. The Silva/Sonnen fight in my opinion will shed some light on how he would deal with GSP, as I think their styles are a bit similar.

I think when (not if) Anderson cleans out his division he should go up to 205. As others have stated before, there are a ton of exciting match ups for him in that weight class and he would get paid more, which he is always bitching about.


----------



## RKing85

I got Anderson, Alves, dos Santos, Almeida, dos Anjos, Hazelett, Davis, Boetsch, Hendricks, Struve, and Saunders


----------



## Liam Miller

http://www.5thround.com/46556/roger-huerta-knocks-out-thug-in-saturday-night-street-fight-video/

Hopefully Huerta does not get into to much shit with the law but this could get serious. I've watched the video and it isn't athe best for the actuall incident but you get a picture of what went down.

Lesson don't fuck with women when Roger is about, props to the man to many scumbags around these days.


----------



## Walls

I saw this earlier today, he is fucked. Punched woman or not, Roger stomped his head on the ground. He could have easily killed him.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yeah the stomp could have been deadly but heat of the moment stuff that's what happens in street fights.

But i like Roger even more for beating a douchebag up but yeah it's gonna get bad for him.

seen a girl get hit is not nice and it happens way to much these days, even more so when alcohol is involved.


----------



## Walls

I don't agree with men hitting women either, but Roger walked away and that guy basically got curb stomped on the ground. Throw in the fact that Roger is a trained mma fighter, the courts are going to bury him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

not so sure. since he came to the defense of a defenseless woman, that might get some leniency. 

he'll still get an assault charge, i'm sure. but serious jail time? wouldn't think so.

also. he's fucking awesome.

edit: i forgot about the curb-stomp. that was unnecessary. probably wont help his case.


----------



## S-Mac

Roger's career aint going anywhere quickly after this happens tbh. I have no idea why he stomped on the guy head.


----------



## Walls

Mayhem Miller got his assault charge bumped up to assault with a deadly weapon because he is a trained mma fighter. And all he did was punch the guy because he pushed a female friend of his. Roger is also a trained fighter, obviously, so don't think that won't be held against him. Plus, he stomped on his head when he was already down and like I said before could have easily caved his skull in and killed him. Roger clearly used excessive force on a situation that had nothing to do with him. I'm not saying he was wrong (he was for the curb stomp, though) to defend her, or that that guy didn't deserve to get KO'd or whatever. I'm just looking at this from a realistic point of view from the courts. Not that I am lawyer or a judge because clearly I'm not.

He could get a lesser charge for all I know. But again, realistically, he is fucked. All Mayhem did was punch a guy and got that (he did a month in prison, I believe), and Roger did far worse than that.


----------



## HBK_718

walls said:


> It would be hard for either guy to make the weight, in my opinion (Silva/GSP). Siva is already lanky enough at 185, let alone shedding an additional 15 pounds. GSP could no doubt bulk up to 185, but I think he would lose some of his speed that way. One guy is going to walk in there with a disadvantage and after the fight is over, everyone will go "It was because X had to shed/put on 15 pounds" and then that argument will never end if it affected them or not.


Catch-weight? I know it'll be difficult considering the weight difference between the two, but a 177 or something would be JUST about even. It's not a very traditional move but who cares, it's GSP vs. AS. Give both enough time to adjust to the weight so the shit-talkers can't talk too much shit.

This fight would be billed as UFC's biggest match ever and would draw a shitload. Lets make it happen Dana White!


----------



## Stormbringer

Problem with a catchweight fight is that you have 2 champions, not just one in AS, but two in one match when you have contenders, well maybe not for Silva and to an extent GSP, waiting in the wings. Other than tying up two titles and people saying weight is a factor then you are spot on.


----------



## Mikey Damage

1) Dana White replied to one of my tweets. Awesome.

2) Chael Sonnen's comments about Lance Armstrong were incredibly dumb. Then denying making the comment, when proof exists...even more stupidity.

3) revamped UFC site looks good so far...


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> Problem with a catchweight fight is that you have 2 champions, not just one in AS, but two in one match when you have contenders, well maybe not for Silva and to an extent GSP, waiting in the wings. Other than tying up two titles and people saying weight is a factor then you are spot on.


son, having Silva/GSP will tie up both divisions no matter whether they have it at 170, 185 or a catchweight.


----------



## Myers

I think the only two interesting fight for GSP are Jake Shields and Anderson Silva, but at the same time I don't think a fight between GSP/Silva is necessary. I would like to see Silva move up to 205 and finish out his fights there. I would also like to see GSP movie up to 185 if he continues to defeat his opponents easily at WW.


----------



## Walls

I think GSP would go through Shields. Shields has a pretty decent chin though, Henderson fucked him up good before Jake came back and owned him.

A Silva/GSP isn't really necessary, true, but everyone wants to see it and it will draw huge numbers so the UFC is going to do all they can to make it happen I would have to assume. I've thought about it more since I originally said it would be a toss up between the two. Since thinking about it realistically, I say Silva wins. Silva isn't going to let GSP lay on him for 3 rounds like all of GSP's opponents have.

And LOL @ Sonnen's comments about Lance. I love Sonnen's shit talking, but that was just stupid.


----------



## Rmx820

Not sure if anyone else watched the 117 press conference, but Sonnen correcting Silva's interpreter was pretty hilarious. I hope if/when he loses Saturday he does a post fight interview. I really want to hear what he says.


----------



## Liam Miller

The part in the press conference were chael said he was sore, tired, over trained under motivated, under the weather and still tough enough to beat this guy, was brilliant.

He had Thiago Alves cracking up next to him


----------



## -Mystery-

So the winner of Alves/Fitch gets the next title shot? Seems kinda fucked if Alves wins.


----------



## Walls

The conference was funny. Alves was sitting beside him sometimes laughing and he honestly had this look on his face like "That shit's funny....but Anderson is still going to kick the shit out of you", and I have to agree. I think the people at the conference and even the fighters were laughing at what Chael was saying but not one of them thinks he is going to realistically win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> So the winner of Alves/Fitch gets the next title shot? Seems kinda fucked if Alves wins.


i doubt that dana will keep his word.

if alves wins, shields will get the title shot.

if fitch wins, i think he gets it ahead of shields.


----------



## Myers

"Even a parrot can talk" was probably the funniest thing Anderson has ever said. I am really fired up for this weekend. Sonnen getting murdered is going to be awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yep. it was a great pc.

i havent been this excited for a card since 111.


----------



## Rmx820

All of Sonnen's quotes from the press conference, pretty awesome.


----------



## -Mystery-

Wonder what Sonnen is gonna say when his head is sitting in the 5th row.


----------



## Rush

:lmao i love Sonnen. Going to be a shame when he is out for a couple of months after this while trying to get his head removed from his ass. Really hoping all this shit talk is going to motivate Silva to come out there with some fire and for him to get the job done like his 2 fights against Franklin.


----------



## WillTheBloody

-Mystery- said:


> Wonder what Sonnen is gonna say when his head is sitting in the 5th row.


This gave me the mental image of Sonnen's body stumbling around the octagon while his head is sitting in someone's lap complaining about a lucky punch...


----------



## Duke

Hey guys check out my blog.I just started it and I'm hoping some of you will check it out and give me your thoughts.


----------



## Flare

walls said:


> And LOL @ Sonnen's comments about Lance. I love Sonnen's shit talking, but that was just stupid.


I agree. 

Sonnen's talking way too much, he's a funny guy and all, but it occurs to me that he doesn't know when to shut up. Claiming he didn't say anything about Lance Armstrong is just hilarious. Anyway, I'm looking forward to tomorrow night. I'd like to see Anderson stand and fight and knock Sonnen's lights out, but I feel this is not going to be an easy task for Silva. It's gonna be interesting to watch if Chael will be in his element tomorrow night considering he has never lost a fight before and has beaten quite a few champions in other organisations, so this confrontation definitely deserves the hype it's given.


----------



## Rajah

I'm expecting some streams to be posted tomorrow people!


----------



## Myers

Rajah said:


> I'm expecting some streams to be posted tomorrow people!


Good luck with that, Zuffa and the UFC have been handing out lawsuits left and right. Then again as Joe Rogan likes to say, you can't stop the internet.


----------



## Blasko

After seeing the press conference staredown; I really can't wait for this event.


----------



## Rajah

Myers said:


> Good luck with that, Zuffa and the UFC have been handing out lawsuits left and right. Then again as Joe Rogan likes to say, you can't stop the internet.


There were a few floating around for UFC 116.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Anyone gonna be online for the event? So excited for it. Didn't get to watch UFC 116 live so it feels like ages since I've watched a big UFC PPV.


----------



## Liam Miller

Shame about Alves been half a pound over weight and Sonnen is hilarious but Silva is a bad bad dude, Chael may get the shock of he's life when silva lights he's ass up or triangle's him.

Cannot wait to see Dos Santos fight again


----------



## Myers

Surprise Surspise, Alves didn't make weight in his first attempt. I guess all that talk about trouble cutting weight was true. He shouldn't have a problem getting under, I think it was only half a pound.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm just glad to see him fight again, most exciting welterweight in the UFC to watch along with Lytle. I just pray he's health is were it should be.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Ugh, I can't wait to see Nelson vs Dos Santos, definitely going to be a great one.


----------



## SteveMania

Say what you will of Thiago's weight issues, the guy is a hulking 170er that happened to be half a pound over and if you don't have much water left to cut then yes, it can be extremely hard if not outright impossible. That said I'm expecting him to fuck Fitch up tomorrow night and the only reservations I have concern his inactivity.


----------



## Rush

Silva by KO, round 1
Fitch by decision
dos Santos by TKO, round 2
Guida by decision
Hughes by decision


----------



## Nov

Just ordered this on Fox. $40 later, but it's definetly going to be worth it, especially since my net is capped and I won't be able to stream.


----------



## arjun14626rko

I am pumped for tonight. I watched UFC 116 and it was one of the most memorable events I have seen. It is going to be difficult to follow up on that, but I am hoping this can reach that level.


----------



## Rajah

arjun14626rko said:


> I am pumped for tonight. I watched UFC 116 and it was one of the most memorable events I have seen. It is going to be difficult to follow up on that, but I am hoping this can reach that level.


I loved the main event of UFC 116, I was watching a stream and I'm screaming at the computer in the first round!


----------



## killacamt

I hope Silva beats the brakes off that chump


----------



## Dark Church

Jon Fitch winning is the most important thing for me tonight. Alves is a punk and Fitch still doesn't get the respect he deserves.


----------



## T-C

I think Fitch is pretty much a cert for the fight tonight. Might even finish him for a change.


----------



## S-Mac

I still have a feeling Sonnen is gunna pull it off tonight but i highly doubt it i really hope Fitch gets a title shot if he wins tonight would love to see him have another crack at GSP.


----------



## Liam Miller

If Fitch wins tonight then i want Kos to beat GSP, but i would not call fitch a cert Alves at he's best can wreck anybody standing and with much better takedown defence from when they first fought, only thing that worries me with alves is he's conditioning after struggling to make weight and the layoff.

But if Alves wins i'd have him fight the winner of kampmann/shields first before another title shot or give shields/kampmann a title shot and have alves fight condit or winner of serra/lytle


----------



## Myers

- SM™- said:


> I still have a feeling Sonnen is gunna pull it off tonight but i highly doubt it i really hope Fitch gets a title shot if he wins tonight would love to see him have another crack at GSP.


You can never count anyone out of a fight, but sonnen hasn't finished a fight in 3 years and he is facing an elite fighter. I am confident that sonnen can get the takedowns, but can he do it for 5 rounds and not get submitted or knocked out. I am curious to see how sonnen will react to Silva's triangle body lock and if he will be able to pass it.

As everyone has mentioned, I think fitch is coming in better shape and without the 14 month layoff. Alves didn't make weight again, but I don't know how if that will really effect him going into this fight. 

I am expecting JDS/Nelson to a short fight, I would like to see Roy get the takedown just to see how Cigano would do in that situation. My prediction would be KO in the 1st or early in the 2nd.


----------



## Walls

I'm going to mark the fuck out if Chael wins tonight, although I am still a massive Anderson fan and one of the few who loved what he did to Maia at 112, apparently. I love shit like that. If you can do it, why not? 

I don't see Roy beating JDS tonight. I think JDS is going to knock him out. Brock would go through Roy very easily, in my opinion and it's not really a fight I want to see. I would love to see a Brock/JDS fight. Assuming Brock wins of course, which I am 100% confidant he will.

Still baffled Alves couldn't make weight. That type of stuff annoys me and I don't see how he couldn't cut 1/2 a pound. To me that's unprofessional and shouldn't be tolerated. I'm sure Fitch is happy to get that 20% of Alves money. Alves could still easily knock him out tonight, but as others have said he might not be at 100% due to trying to cut the weight and with his time off. I'd like to see another GSP/Fitch fight, although I have very little interest in a GSP/Alves rematch. Of course, everyone who is saying this is just assuming GSP is going to go through Josh, although realistically he probably will. 

I could care less about Hughes/Almeida. I don't like Hughes and find him boring and to me this fight doesn't really mean anything. Who gives a shit if he beat two past their prime Gracie's and now one of their students wants to fight him because of it? Not me. I could see it going either way.


----------



## Stormbringer

Am I the only one who thinks Almeida looks mentally challenged?


----------



## Walls

Ha, no. I have always thought this.

At least he isn't like Nick Diaz, who I believe to be legitimately retarded.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I hope to find some streams just like a did in UFC 116. Wish me luck...

Silva ftw.


----------



## Myers

Chael who?


----------



## SteveMania

- SM™- said:


> I still have a feeling Sonnen is gunna pull it off tonight but i highly doubt it i really hope Fitch gets a title shot if he wins tonight would love to see him have another crack at GSP.



Considering Fitch had nothing to offer the first time around and hasn't appeared to have made any tangible improvements since, it's not a fight I see playing out differently.

Anyway, Fitch gets the shit end of the stick because he isn't exciting and when he gets the takedown throws little pitter-patter GnP just to appear active. I wouldn't be surprised if he beat Alves for all of the aforementioned reasons, but his game hasn't changed any since their first outing while the same doesn't hold true of Alves, who was 22 then. Alves is bigger, stronger, more experienced with far better wrestling now than before and he makes marked improvements every time out. I think he batters Fitch inside three.


----------



## Duke

It might not be a stream but I will be doing live updates during the ppv tonight on my blog, The Cage Whisperer. So if any of you get a chance, come on by and drop a comment and your picks for tonight. The link is my sig. Enjoy the fights guys.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Anderson
Alves
JDS
Hughes
Guida

lock.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> Anderson
> Alves
> JDS
> Hughes
> Guida
> 
> lock.


I am surprised you are taking hughes. I am only taking him because he has always been one of my favorite fighters.


----------



## Nov

Silva
Fitch
Dos Anjos
Hughes
Dos Santos.

Going to be an awesome event.


----------



## Duke

Silva
Alves
Almeida (If Hughes wins it will be nothing short of miracle)
Guida
Nelson


----------



## Rajah

Feel free to post streams people. 

It's warm at home and I don't feel like going out to watch it.


----------



## killacamt

[HIDE="25"]you'll have to edit my post to make it a hidden block...
mvpcast.com
http://www.hdstreamz.com/[/HIDE]

if I find more I'll post them for my friends at wrestlingforum. right now on the mvp link they are showing lesnar/carwin


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

[HIDE="25"]Prob. stream:

http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4c2fc9635c4e5

Now they're playing the UFC 117 Press Conference.

Remember install Veetle. We could watch UFC 116 in great quality thanks to that program.[/HIDE]


----------



## Rmx820

Rajah said:


> Feel free to post streams people.
> 
> It's warm at home and I don't feel like going out to watch it.


awesome thanks


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> I am surprised you are taking hughes. I am only taking him because he has always been one of my favorite fighters.


likewise.


----------



## CyberWaste

NICE ONE !!!!!

JUST home from a rave in a club and some good times with a wimmin  and now some UFC when do I get to see the trash talker get smacked around by silva! BOOM only 3 hours :-/

btw its 2:30 am here....

If its half as good as 116 ill be super happy. And then chelsea versus man utd tomorrow! LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL


----------



## Mikey Damage

jon jones gets a lot of praise and accolades as the lone premiere prospect in the LHW division...

but phil davis is another fighter to keep an eye on. if he had some striking, he'd be right there in the same breathe. however, he doesnt, and that's holding him down. but i suspect that'll improve over time. 

i really like how we're seeing such an influx of young, talented guys.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

Im actually looking more forward to the JDS/Nelson fight than i am the Silva fight. Initially i was thinking JDS all the way but for some reason i have a feeling coming over me that Nelson is going to pull this off. Im just picturing him catching him out of nowhere. It would just be too perfect to have JDS lined up for a huge fight against the Lesnar/Cain winner..somethings going to fuck it up!

Silva
Fitch
Dos Anjos
Nelson
Almeida


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4c2fc9635c4e5

Enjoy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wooot wooot! 5-for-5 on the prelims.

I'm a big winner ... on cent sports. :side:


----------



## Cre5po

Really looking forward to this.

Does it start 3am or 4am GMT for the main card? Probably going to be knackered at this rate


----------



## Barry_Darsow

Save Us.Charisma said:


> http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4c2fc9635c4e5
> 
> Enjoy.


Wow, i dont wanna jinx it but that quality is stellar even in full screen!


----------



## Mikey Damage

it wont stay that good. 


JDS vs Nelson to open the show...


----------



## Cre5po

Barry_Darsow said:


> Wow, i dont wanna jinx it but that quality is stellar even in full screen!


Is this not just a preview? 

I'm yet to find a decent stream I'm afraid to say


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Vegeta4000 said:


> Is this not just a preview?
> 
> I'm yet to find a decent stream I'm afraid to say


The show stars at 10:00...


----------



## killacamt

two mins woot woot


----------



## Barry_Darsow

Oh...i just figured it would stay like this. I know jack shit about streaming.

I havent listened to any of the Sonnen trash talk until now....he is my boy now! LOL!


----------



## Cre5po

Save Us.Charisma said:


> The show stars at 10:00...


Time zones were never my strong point, my main concern was the quote in description saying 

"Countdown and Press Conference only. (not live)"

And there was clearly no need for ...'s


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

News just in guys. The winner of tonights Roy Nelson vs. Junior Del Santos fight will face the winner of the Brock/Cain Velasquez fight. If all goes right and Nelson makes quick work tonight of Del Santos and Brock shows he's unstoppable we might have a legendary heavyweight fight on our hands.


----------



## arjun14626rko

I am pumped to see Anderson Silva fight. Never seen him fight before.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> wooot wooot! 5-for-5 on the prelims.
> 
> I'm a big winner ... on cent sports. :side:


4/6 for me on the prelims.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i didn't bet on brown/boetch, by the by. 

what two fights did you get wrong?


----------



## Mikey Damage

[HIDE="25"]http://www.realsportz.net/fights.html[/HIDE]


----------



## Cre5po

Thanks for the links guys = hoping they don't go down!

HERE WE GO!

Also: Nelson to win this


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Roy, if you start striking, Dos Santos is gonna force feed you his fist.


Please Kimbo this guy.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> i didn't bet on brown/boetch, by the by.
> 
> what two fights did you get wrong?


picked Saunders and Hazelett.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I wouldn't be surprised with a Big Country win

I might have to retract that statement. Holy high hell he ate a lot there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

holy shit. nelson has one hell of a chin.

JDS has serious power, and Nelson still managed to survive. I'm impressed.

great first round


----------



## Rush

Nelson is one tough son of a bitch for staying in that fight. Dos Santos is a beast on the feet though.


----------



## Dark Church

10-8 for Dos Santos there. Nelson needs a takedown badly.


----------



## Cre5po

Nelson is walking towards him zombie style :lmao

Awesome start


----------



## Mikey Damage

this fight reminds me of duffee vs russow.

but i dont think nelson is going to pull off the miracle.


----------



## Dark Church

Another round for Dos Santos but Nelson is looking tough.


----------



## Rush

Both these guys are very tired, slow punches. As much as dos Santos has dominated this is anyone's fight for the taking, unless it goes to the judges of course.

edit: agree w/Mike.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Didn't expect that to go the distance. Credit to Nelson for staying on his feet, after that flurry he took. Nelson shouldn't be too disheartened.


----------



## Rmx820

WOW I THOUGHT IT STARTED AT 8 GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Rush

30-27 to dos Santos, possibly 30-26. 

mad heart from Nelson, dos Santos needs to keep improving if he's to win the belt.


----------



## Dark Church

30-26 Dos Santos but a very entertaining fight.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

That was a surprising match.

The fat comments from Rogan are just coming out the woodworks.


----------



## Blasko

Roy has the most heart in the division. Prove me wrong.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Dos Santos, just speak Portuguese.


EDIT: Thanks for the correction guys.


----------



## arjun14626rko

That was a tremendous fight ! I have to hand it to Nelson, though he needs to look like an athlete and condition himself. The third round was pitiful on his part.

EDIT: I thought Brazilians spoke Portuguese?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Couture vs Toney... oh dear!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Damn you could tell Junior lost tons of punching power. He gave Roy his best shot and Roy practically went down but after that he kept punishing him for the next 2 rounds. Roy tried at points and it was competitive but Roy survived on his chin alone. Junior would have knocked out many men smaller. Wished there was a little bit of ground game in that fight. It was basically a kick boxing fight with knees from Junior.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dos Santos doesn't speak spanish, so far as I know. He speaks Portuguese.

Good opening fight. Moving on...


----------



## Rush

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Dos Santos, just speak Spanish.


nah, i liked him try to speak English rather than Portugese. Its the most spoken language around the world and most UFC fans speak it. Its a way to connect more with the fans.



arjun14626rko said:


> That was a tremendous fight ! I have to hand it to Nelson, though he needs to look like an athlete and condition himself. The third round was pitiful on his part.
> 
> EDIT: I thought Brazilians spoke Portuguese?


seen a bunch of 'in shape' fighters gas just as badly. In the end he just got beaten by a much better fighter.


----------



## Nov

A great first up fight, obviously very suprised it went the distance. Dos Santos definetly has a terrific chance of beating Brock or Cain. And although Nelson needs to improve some parts of his game, aswell as his obvious weight and conditioning, this shouldn't be the last chance he gets to fight for the title.


----------



## killacamt

pulling for Matt Hughes


----------



## Nov

Personally I hate Matt Hughes, just from all the seasons he's appeared on TUF.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i disagree with rogan. i dont think nelson should change anything. his body allows him to absorb more punishment than the average man.


----------



## Rush

country boy can survive!


----------



## Destiny

Mikey Damage said:


> **** hidden content ****


links arent working.

any other good stream.??





thnaks.


----------



## Dark Church

This fight will prove how much Hughes has left.


----------



## arjun14626rko

Mikey Damage said:


> i disagree with rogan. i dont think nelson should change anything. his body allows him to absorb more punishment than the average man.


He needs to be able to survive longer, though. That is more important than body image.


----------



## Rush

arjun14626rko said:


> He needs to be able to survive longer, though. That is more important than body image.


not many fighters can take that kind of punishment for 3 rounds. Thats more important.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

can't wait for Guida's fight. I picked him to win in the espn streak for the cash tournament on espn


----------



## killacamt

matt hughes is the boss


----------



## Rush

MATT FUCKIN HUGHES!!!!!!


----------



## arjun14626rko

That was amazing !


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Surprising finish! Left hook rocked the hell out of Almeida.


----------



## Dark Church

MATT FUCKING HUGHES!!!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Amazing finish!


----------



## Blasko

Submission of the year. No doubt in my mind.


----------



## Stormbringer

Arm strength alone!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Submission of the night right there...


Wow. I don't blame Almedia for not knowing that a submission could be done from that position.


----------



## Mikey Damage

7/7

holy shit. i wish i bet real money. :side:

looking to this fight. also, looking forward to guida's walk-in.


----------



## Stormbringer

Toney is looking heavy.


----------



## Dark Church

That may be the last way I thought Hughes would win that fight.


----------



## killacamt

Dark Church said:


> That may be the last way I thought Hughes would win that fight.


Agreed


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> 7/7
> 
> holy shit. i wish i bet real money. :side:
> 
> looking to this fight. also, looking forward to guida's walk-in.


who else do you have on the main card? 2/2 so far, 6/8 overall.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

You gotta love Clay Guidas energy and enthusiasm


----------



## Stormbringer

Guida more popular than the Brazilian!


----------



## Rush

10-9 dos Anjos that round. decent start to the fight.


----------



## CyberWaste

Anyone got a decent stream to help a poor fool out?


----------



## Mikey Damage

sticksy, i have guida, alves, and anderson.

guida should be forced to come out to the used's taste of ink everytime. that was a disappointing walk-in.


cyberwaste.....

[HIDE="25"]http://www.realsportz.net/fights.html[/HIDE]


----------



## Stormbringer

Hard one to score but the Brazilian wins the first one.


----------



## Stormbringer

Can you stomp feet?


----------



## Rush

19-19, comes down to this round. Guida needs to get the takedown early.

Okay Mike, i have the same except for Fitch.


----------



## Dark Church

I think Guida took that round.


----------



## Stormbringer

That is Guida's round.

BURP!


----------



## Blasko

20-19, Guida.

Razor close stuff here.


----------



## Rajah

Dang!

Tap out from nowhere. Nice to see him help him up and make sure he's OK.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Guida wins!!

Gotta be some kind of injury. Surprised with the finish again.


----------



## Dark Church

I didn't even notice he had anything on.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hmmm.... He should have ended the fight earlier if he had an injury.


----------



## Stormbringer

What?


----------



## Rush

woot, Guida. unlucky for dos Anjos with the injury.


----------



## Mikey Damage

looked like Guida was going to take that round anyway.


----------



## Blasko

It's always nice to see Guida win.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Toney, shut the hell up.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Randy Couture WE CUMMIN' FOR YOU!


----------



## Mikey Damage

can we just skip fitch and alves ... :side:

i'm ready for silva/sonnen.


----------



## Rajah

Looked like an accidental submission after he broke his jaw in the first round.


----------



## Stormbringer

Toney is not a promo guy.


----------



## Blasko

James Toney is fantastic. Nothing more can be said.


----------



## Rush

:lmao from Nate Marquardt's twitter - Where was James Tony's translator??


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> :lmao from Nate Marquardt's twitter - Where was James Tony's translator??


LOLLOLLOLLOL!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

From what I'm thinking when Guida had him in half gaurd he might have used his body weight and arms to squeeze against his neck and got him in just a way that he could feel his neck hurting so bad or felt like he was going out so tapped out. It could have been a broken jaw though but I don't know how Guida broke his jaw.


----------



## Dark Church

Just show prelims after the main event damn it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Struve is red!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm with Mike. Skip Fitch/Alves :side:


----------



## Rajah

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> From what I'm thinking when Guida had him in half gaurd he might have used his body weight and arms to squeeze against his neck and got him in just a way that he could feel his neck hurting so bad or felt like he was going out so tapped out. It could have been a broken jaw though but I don't know how Guida broke his jaw.


First round he hit him 3 or 4 good shots in the jaw.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Wow I thought Stuve was losing for sure.


----------



## Blasko

Some good DSL on Struve.


----------



## Dark Church

Struve is the man.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Great match


----------



## TKOK

Damn.


----------



## Rmx820

My internet is being a piece of shit and I can barely stay online. I guess I'll just hope it gets better later so I can download it :|


----------



## Blasko

FOTN, anyone?


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> From what I'm thinking when Guida had him in half gaurd he might have used his body weight and arms to squeeze against his neck *and got him in just a way that he could feel his neck hurting so bad or felt like he was going out so tapped out*. It could have been a broken jaw though but I don't know how Guida broke his jaw.


No way at all. There was no pressure on the carotid arteries so he wouldn't have felt like he was going out. There was no extra pressure on the neck, but there was a fair bit on the jaw which if broken is going to kill.


----------



## Dark Church

Jon Fitch is up next .


----------



## Blasko

I honestly had a better chance understand Toney then Struve.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This Silva/Sonnen fight has so much hype to it and I get nervous knowing I'm gonna be watching it because it will be that good. So far this show has been very enjoyable aside from the last fight.


----------



## Rush

Fitch to win. Those of us that beard have to stick together.


----------



## killacamt

alves should pull this off


----------



## Cre5po

This should be a great fight (I hope)

I'm like Violence above, bit worried about the hype train that has been Silva v Sonnen - hope it wont put the PPV on a downer


----------



## Rush

10-9 for Fitch for sure. exactly what he needs to do to win this fight.


----------



## Dark Church

1st round to Fitch.


----------



## Blasko

10-8 Fitch. He's looking pretty damn good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

sigh. i really do not like jon fitch.


----------



## TKOK

good first round.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Embracing the grind... LOL


They are really trying to find new ways to sell this fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

and people accuse GSP of lay'n'pray.

wtf is Fitch doing on top? jackshit.


----------



## Stormbringer

Alves is too small he should drop to Lightweight.


----------



## Dark Church

Another round for Fitch and I am loving how this is going.


----------



## Rush

20-18 for Fitch. I love it. didn't do enough for a 10-8 round there though.

I really hope you were kidding dx-superkic. i really do.


----------



## Mikey Damage

DX-Superkick said:


> Alves is too small he should drop to Lightweight.


is this a joke?


----------



## Stormbringer

Mikey Damage said:


> is this a joke?


Yeah didn't give a smiley.

Alves can't even lose half a pound!


----------



## Rush

30-27 for Fitch, 4/4 on the main card. good stuff from Fitch, he may not be entertaining but i love it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i was finna say.


----------



## Blasko

Fitch is absolute domination.


----------



## Dark Church

I love Fitch even though he isn't considered entertaining. I am excited for his fight with GSP/Koscheck.


----------



## Stormbringer

Stream died!


----------



## arjun14626rko

Rogan finds one thing to talk about, and he harks on that for the entire match. He gets to be very annoying.


----------



## Dark Church

I am extremely excited for this. Forget entrances just fight night this and have them come out during the promo video.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i think we're going to see Fitch vs Shields. 

I don't think tonight earned Fitch a title shot.


----------



## Dark Church

I think he deserves the shot but I would be ok with fighting Shields/Kampmann as well.


----------



## arjun14626rko

Main event time !


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> i think we're going to see Fitch vs Shields.
> 
> I don't think tonight earned Fitch a title shot.


Nah, i like AMP's suggestion of Hughes vs Shields/Kampmann.


----------



## Stormbringer

Stream anyone?


----------



## Dark Church

I want Sonnen to win but I think Silva may kill him.


----------



## Liam Miller

Good win for fitch done what he always does but showed me nothing that suggests he could beat gsp, st pierre would smash him on the feet and take him down when he wants. And if he fights Kos that will be intresting.

Alves did not look like the same fighter that wrecked kos for 3 rounds, destroyed hughes, ko'd karo. he needs to stop cutting so much weight, rogan is right stop doing so much weight training and change he's diet.

Big country is one tough SOB and Dos santos is awesome shame he didn't finish roy.

Seagal with silva awesome


----------



## Stormbringer

Dark Church said:


> I want Sonnen to win but I think Silva may kill him.


If he really killed they couldn't show the fight!

...could they?


----------



## killacamt

whoop dat trick


----------



## smitlick

is Anderson throwing this or something?


----------



## Liam Miller

WTF is wrong with silva.

first fedor now maybe silva


----------



## Myst

smitlick said:


> is Anderson throwing this or something?


Seems like it...


----------



## killacamt

damn Silva got his ass kicked


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Great job from Sonnen...


----------



## Dark Church

Sonnen is doing what he said he would do.


----------



## smitlick

Holy Shit... Sonnen took that round pretty comfortably


----------



## Rush

HOLY FUCK. Sonnen is tearing it up. Never seen Silva get rattled that badly. jesus christ, biggest upset in history on the cards?


----------



## Stormbringer

Sonnen win?


----------



## Blasko

This is great.


----------



## Liam Miller

So Maia can make sonnen look like a amatuer but silva can't do shit


----------



## Mikey Damage

this is surreal.


----------



## Stormbringer

Update please!


----------



## killacamt

Silva has lost the first 2 rounds... he better get his shit together


----------



## Rush

20-17 Sonnen in my book. unbelievable, if someone had told me this would happen i'd have told them they were insane.


----------



## Rajah

DX-Superkick said:


> Stream anyone?


There's heaps a few pages back, look for them!


----------



## Dark Church

If I wasn't watching this I wouldn't believe it was happening.


----------



## Liam Miller

I badly wanted to see belfort vs silva, could still happen but looking more and more unlikely


----------



## Mikey Damage

if penn got an immediate rematch, Silva will deserve one.

assuming sonnen holds on.


----------



## Rush

30-26 to Sonnen. Unbelievable.


----------



## killacamt

Silva is so loosing his title


----------



## Dark Church

Silva is getting owned.


----------



## Stormbringer

Anderson needs the clean shave, the beard weakens him!


----------



## Liam Miller

Dana will be saying soon GSP is the pound for pound


----------



## Blasko

All you guys who said this would be a quick knockout must feel pretty stupid, right?


----------



## Stormbringer

Cheal is tired!


----------



## Dark Church

This fight is reminding me of Sherk/Franca and Couture/Sylvia.


----------



## Rush

Hajime No Blasko said:


> All you guys who said this would be a quick knockout must feel pretty stupid, right?


fuck no. this fight is so good i don't care


----------



## Rajah

Silva has to kncok him out or submit him in the 5th otherwise he's gone!


----------



## Stormbringer

Good Lord he is beating a whole in his head!


----------



## Rush

rocked him again at the start of the fifth. Come on Sonnen


----------



## Blasko

If Sonnen gets a single fucking takedown, he pretty much wins.


----------



## TKOK

wow..


----------



## Liam Miller

Silva to 205 please.

Sonnen bandwagon is going to get annoying, 1 year ago no one give a shit about him. but he deserves it with this performance. now bring on Vitor


----------



## Stormbringer

TAP!!!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage

holy fuck!!


----------



## killacamt

what the hell happened??


----------



## TKOK

WTF??


----------



## smitlick

WTF.... FUCK FUCK FUCK THIS... How the fuck do you get caught in a fucking triangle you dumb fuck


----------



## Blasko

SCREW JOB


----------



## Mikey Damage

silva vs sonnen 2 

right fucking now.


----------



## Rush

HOLY FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liam Miller

He tapped!!! and wtf is going on


----------



## killacamt

Anderson you had me scared for four and a half rounds, lmao...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

What an end! Sonnen tapped for sure though


----------



## Dark Church

You don't stop a fight when a guy taps once.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO the spider wins again. Now give me my credits. Congratulations to Sonnen though for dominating up to that point.


----------



## Rajah

Holy shit, they'll be a rematch with these 2.

Aww, now they hug.


----------



## Cre5po

Pft GFTO Silva you piece of trash

Sonnen - hat off to you


----------



## arjun14626rko

Wow, a guy can beat his opponent for 22 straight minutes and still get beat. I thought there was going to be a controversy for a second.


----------



## Liam Miller

Just like Carwin fans bitched, Sonnen tapped get over it, congrats to him though for beating him up for so long


----------



## Mikey Damage

sonnen tapped.

but seriously...

silva vs sonnen 2. has to be done right away.


----------



## Dark Church

Sonnen tapped once and then moved position. Fighters have said that referees tell them they won't stop the fight until they clearly tap I call BS.


----------



## Stormbringer

I love that Silva let the drama build, he knew what he was doing. He did that for Dana!

Bull, Chael killed him and got loose to early when he leaned up.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

There has got to be a rematch. Really wanted Sonnen to win it, and all things pointed to it... till the dying seconds!!!! Gotta love UFC!


----------



## smitlick

Anderson then makes excuses about his ribs in the talk with Rogan.... Sonnen-Silva 2 is a must


----------



## Rush

I want a rematch. Sonnen clearly tapped, no doubt about it.


----------



## arjun14626rko

I want a rematch right now. That ending is way too murky.


----------



## Dark Church

I think this rematch is more necessary then Penn/Edgar or Machida/Shogun were.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wow. that was fight of the year.

edit: there is no doubt that sonnen tapped. dont go down that alley. he tapped. clear as day. 

but based on performance, no fight makes more sense than silva vs sonnen 2.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rematch yeah!

So what was FOTN?


----------



## Dark Church

Fitch won so I am still happy but Sonnen got robbed. kudos to him though for not making any excuses unlike Anderson.


----------



## Blasko

Chael Sonnen backed up every word he said. No doubt.


----------



## Stormbringer

For a second I thought he was grabbing Silva's leg. But he did the reach twice so, yeah he tapped!


----------



## Mikey Damage

so seriously. anderson is balls.

there is a reason why he's the number one fighter in the world. he can pull out shit at the most desperate of times. just like jordan. just like gretzky. he's champ for a reason. to get your ass kicked for 22 minutes, and pull off a slick sub ... 

enjoy it now, because when Anderson walks away from MMA ... you'll miss him.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Chael Sonnen backed up every word he said. No doubt.


Everything but the win.


----------



## Liam Miller

^^ Just like Ali


----------



## joeysnotright

Silva prevailed, and I'm so happy. That fight had me on the edge of my seat for all 5 rounds. I just thought Spider was going to lose...close call. Great fight!


----------



## Blasko

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Everything but the win.


 He just beat the absolute SHIT out of the best fighter in the world.

Who cares if he lost?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Silva put up one hell of a comeback...

But uh... With that earlier stuff, he just made Jake Shields, Okami, and ESPECIALLY GSP, hungry for that belt.


----------



## Liam Miller

I think Sonnen cares


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

WWE_TNA said:


> I think Sonnen cares



He sure sounded like it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

indeed. chael sonnen talked it up, and then backed it up. 

tonight was an elite performance ... and he just got caught.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hajime No Blasko said:


> He just beat the absolute SHIT out of the best fighter in the world.
> 
> *Who cares if he lost?*


The objective is to win.


----------



## Nov

Wow, what a fight. Definetly the most captivated I've been in a fight, ever. So much respect for both fighters, and imo there MUST be a rematch. Great fight in what was largely a night of lackluster bouts. I never want to see Fitch fight again btw.


----------



## T-C

Anderson is just godly now. He channelled big nog with that triangle when he really needed it. Fair play to sonnen though, great performance by him.


----------



## Sphynxx

Dana White is loving this. Controversial Anderson Silva still champion and Anderson vs. Sonnen 2 must happen.


----------



## Rush

Easily the best card of the year. FotN was the main event for sure. Sonnen impressed the hell out of me. Hughes put in an outstanding performance as well in taking out Almeida and moving through the rest of the Gracie camp. Guida wasn't that impressive but did enough for the win. dos Santos was pretty impressive but he'l need to improve a lot if he's going to win the belt.


----------



## joeysnotright

Some of you need to give Silva some credit. He just got dominated for over twenty minutes, and still managed to submit his opponent. Sonnen had an amazing fight, but still lost after talking all of that shit.
A rematch would be a beautiful thing...


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nov said:


> Wow, what a fight. Definetly the most captivated I've been in a fight, ever. So much respect for both fighters, and imo there MUST be a rematch. Great fight in what was largely a night of lackluster bouts. I never want to see Fitch fight again btw.


a strong main event goes a long way. and tonight, it was a strong main event.

that said, JDS/Nelson, Steuve/Morecraft were good fights. Guida/RDA and Hughes/Almeida were decent fights. Only Fitch/Alves was a dud tonight.

Great show.


----------



## Stormbringer

I bet Sonnen, right now, is moving a big stack of blocks from A to B, while waiting for a rematch to be penned!


----------



## Jason93

What a fight! Sodden was the better man, no doubt. I knew Silva would catch him in a submission though. I'd love to see a rematch!


----------



## Myers

Wow what a sigh of relief, I was freaking out for 4 rounds. I guess a rematch is understandable. That was a great all around fight. I have more respect for Sonnen now, but he still is a total douchebag.

Fuck yeah Matt Hughes!


----------



## AKM-95

Mikey Damage said:


> so seriously. anderson is balls.
> 
> there is a reason why he's the number one fighter in the world. he can pull out shit at the most desperate of times. just like jordan. just like gretzky. he's champ for a reason. to get your ass kicked for 22 minutes, and pull off a slick sub ...
> 
> enjoy it now, because when Anderson walks away from MMA ... you'll miss him.


This

Although it was a good fight and Sonnen showed me a little something, I don't know if they match up again if the result will be any different.Especially if Andy wasn't blowing smoke about his "injury." 

Although if I'm Dana or GSP I probably have some mixed feelings about potential super fight down the road.


----------



## joeysnotright

Jason93 said:


> What a fight! Sodden was the better man, no doubt. I knew Silva would catch him in a submission though. I'd love to see a rematch!


I always thought that the better man won, which he did.


----------



## Rush

If i'm GSP i loved that main event. He's a strong wrestler but his striking is also better than Sonnen's.


----------



## Nov

Mikey Damage said:


> a strong main event goes a long way. and tonight, it was a strong main event.
> 
> that said, JDS/Nelson, Steuve/Morecraft were good fights. Guida/RDA and Hughes/Almeida were decent fights. Only Fitch/Alves was a dud tonight.
> 
> Great show.


But JDS/Nelson and Guida/Dos Anjos had the potential to be so much better, especially the latter. Also basically JDS pummeled Nelson for the whole of the fight, when I was hoping for much more of a slugfest. And a first round submission isn't classified as a good fight, IMO. Undercard doesn't count either  Still, after the Main Event I am on a high, that's what the UFC is all about, definetly worth the money.


----------



## Mikey Damage

http://mmajunkie.com/news/20198/wat...117-press-conference-live-on-mmajunkiecom.mma

link to the post-fight press conference.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Since everybody is saying rematch I figured I'll chime in. Sonnen had him down the whole entire time, Anderson Silva was having a off night like something was bothering him and for once seemed beatable like he did before he came to UFC when he was in Japan. Silva still managed to cut open and batter Sonnen while being pummeled on the his back yet not having one mark at the end of the fight. He wins with a triangle choke with about only a minute left in the fight. Let Silva avoid take downs in the next fight and motivate himself to bring his absoulte A game and I think we've got a possible TKO by knee stike on our hands in the next fight. Sonnen impressed me but no way he'll beat him after losing this one.


----------



## Jason93

joeysnotright said:


> I always thought that the better man won, which he did.


Sure he was the winner, but better man? The guy was getting his ass handed to him, he was a hair away from getting KTFO.


----------



## Blasko

No matter how the fight would have ended, Chael is pretty much a star right now.

-Dominated the P4P fighter.
-Got a lot of media attention for the fight.
-No doubt that he sold the entire fight to most people.
-Out striked Anderson Silva, for the most part.
-Had a fantastic fight.
-Huge charisma.

Dana must be a happy man. Can't wait for the post fight conference.


----------



## Nov

Can someone just post any of the interesting stuff from the press conference, because my net is capped and it will take forever to load any videos.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dana doesn't seem too committal towards an immediate re-match. Makes me think there won't be one considering he was pretty much immediately sold on Penn/Edgar and Machida/Shogun re-matches.


----------



## Mikey Damage

dana says they have no idea what they're going to do with the mw title situation.

i was kinda hoping he'd come out and say the rematch is set. but at least we know it's going to be vitor or chael.

edit: mystery, i think he'll come around. this rematch is worth too much money compared to silva/vitor.


----------



## Blasko

I think he's waiting to see the PPV numbers before he secures a rematch.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Since everybody is saying rematch I figured I'll chime in. Sonnen had him down the whole entire time, Anderson Silva was having a off night like something was bothering him and for once seemed beatable like he did before he came to UFC when he was in Japan. Silva still managed to cut open and batter Sonnen while being pummeled on the his back yet not having one mark at the end of the fight. He wins with a triangle choke with about only a minute left in the fight. *Let Silva avoid take downs in the next fight and motivate himself to bring his absoulte A game* and I think we've got a possible TKO by knee stike on our hands in the next fight. Sonnen impressed me but no way he'll beat him after losing this one.


How about we let Sonnen avoid the submissions and bring his A-Game and i think we've got a possible decision or TKO on our hands 



-Mystery- said:


> Dana doesn't seem too committal towards an immediate re-match. Makes me think there won't be one considering he was pretty much immediately sold on Penn/Edgar and Machida/Shogun re-matches.


in both of those situations, it was pretty unanimous for many people that the judging was off. Sonnen clearly lost this fight so its hard to come out and say immediate rematch. Doesn't mean it won't happen, just seems to me like Dana doesn't want to pigeonhole himself with this one.


----------



## Rush

according to Ariel Helwani, judges had the scores as 40-36, 40-35 and 40-34 before the finish. Thats a real kick in the balls for Sonnen.


----------



## Mikey Damage

fitch thinks things would go differently against gsp in a rematch.

while you're better than before, fitch ... guess what, GSP is getting better too. he still can't beat gsp.


----------



## Mikey Damage

interesting. white is not pleased with alves.

he REALLY wants alves to go up to 185. read between the lines here ... alves' next fight will likely be at 185.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> fitch thinks things would go differently against gsp in a rematch.
> 
> while you're better than before, fitch ... guess what, GSP is getting better too. he still can't beat gsp.


No one can beat GSP, the only fight at 170 I want to see GSP in would be against Jake Shields.

Dana is pissed at Alves, he says his next fight will be at MW.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Sticksy said:


> How about we let Sonnen avoid the submissions and bring his A-Game and i think we've got a possible decision or TKO on our hands


HAHA like he didn't bring it tonight already. The only thing I saw was Anderson Silva fighting the most uncharacteristic fight of his entire career. I don't think Sonnen is that good but this fight defenately makes him look THAT good.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> HAHA like he didn't bring it tonight already. The only thing I saw was Anderson Silva fighting the most uncharacteristic fight of his entire career. I don't think Sonnen is that good but this fight defenately makes him look THAT good.


My point is that you can't just say "if Silva fought better he would've won so i don't want a rematch".


----------



## Mikey Damage

I think Sonnen is that good.

Beating Marquadt and Yushin is impressive. Dominating Silva for 22 minutes? Wow. 

Let's not forget that Sonnen rocked Silva at least twice on the feet. He was beating Silva at Silva's own game.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Sticksy said:


> My point is that you can't just say "if Silva fought better he would've won so i don't want a rematch".


They could have one I'm not saying they can't. It's inevitable that it'll happen. I'm just saying that I have no doubt Silva will win the rematch.


----------



## arjun14626rko

Alves embarrassed himself and lost 20% of his purse in the process. Not a good night for him.


----------



## Blasko

Even after defeat, Chael still has the charisma coming.


----------



## SteveMania

An immediate rematch would be far more righteous than handing Vitor the next fight. One of the best comebacks ever though, bittersweet because it was a quality performance from Sonnen overall. His offense dropped off midway through the fourth, could have been an adrenaline dump at that point, but it was obvious that even despite taking more damage Anderson was the fresher of the two late in the fight.


----------



## MovieStarR™

WOW! probably the best MMA show i've ever seen. Good stuff.

I knew Silva would pull it out. I just knew it.


----------



## PsychoKOTR

Good show and very exciting Main Event. Too bad Sonnen always loses by sub, he should have known better but damn impressive fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Alves at 185, i wanna see that he would be healthier, stronger and there is some intresting matchups for him.


----------



## Role Model

damn, just damn.


----------



## Leonard Cohen

sonnen


----------



## Chael Sonnen

I didn't tap and Ed Soares is a bitch. I'd like to fight him next.


----------



## CyberWaste

How THE FUCK DID Silvas face not get mangled up in that fight, he had not a single scratch on him!

I have new respect for sonnen now.


----------



## WALES

Great main event!

I'd pay to watch Silva and Sonnen fight everyday and twice on Sunday!


----------



## Rush

WWE_TNA said:


> Alves at 185, i wanna see that he would be healthier, stronger and there is some intresting matchups for him.


yeah, 170 is too much of a cut for him. 185 would be a good fit, he'd be less drained and lead to a bunch of interesting matchups.


----------



## T-C

Alves is way too small for middleweight. He should lose some of his muscle just, he doesn't need those pecs and it might help his conditioning.


----------



## Rush

yeah but he clearly can't cut weight effectively.


----------



## T-C

He doesn't need to be that size to cut from though. If he sheds some of that muscle then the cut won't be as strenuous on him. For a guy who is primarily a striker his reach is far too short for him to be successful at middleweight.


----------



## Stormbringer

What's next for Silva. Sonnen doesn't get a rematch cause he clearly lost, unlike Penn and Rua right? Those are decision fights, Sonnen clearly has no reason for a rematch.


----------



## seancarleton77

I hope there is a rematch, if not I want to see Okami finally get his shot.


----------



## Blasko

Another note is that Chael didn't do the pussy thing and lay ontop of Anderson in the last round to stall. He went down with a fight.

What a man.


----------



## Role Model

Sonnen in the press conference afterwards was pure gold, great dude.


----------



## -Mystery-

DX-Superkick said:


> What's next for Silva. Sonnen doesn't get a rematch cause he clearly lost, unlike Penn and Rua right? Those are decision fights, Sonnen clearly has no reason for a rematch.


He should get a rematch, but maybe not immediately. I just wanna see some fresh fights so a title fight with Belfort looks good from that stand point plus we're basically guaranteed a KO. Maybe give Sonnen the option to take a fight to stay active or just wait it out until Silva/Belfort goes down.

Still can't wrap my mind around last night's fight. Just insane.


----------



## S-Mac

Sonnen is my new hero what a man taking it to Silva for almost 5 rounds and not just lay on Anderson for all those rounds.


----------



## SteveMania

The whole reach argument when talking about Alves moving up is sensationalized at best. It's not as if there's some massive increase in the reach between both divisions, it's marginal and he'll likely be at the same disadvantage either way. I still think Thiago would be better suited to 170 if he can get his weight in check though. If he moved up he'd probably enjoy similar success, although when the bread and butter of your MMA game is striking would you fancy your chances against Anderson?


----------



## Duke

I wouldn't mind Alves moving up if his weight is still posing a problem. Allot of interesting match ups there for him. Would love to see him take on someone like Wanderlei.


----------



## X-Spot

I think the big thing with Alves is, any strong wrestlers will always dominate him, unless he fixes that which I doubt. I also think he gets far too weak from the drop in weight and needs to "move up" to 185, well cut less weight since he's walking around at 205, a much easier cut, some interesting match-ups, and would give him more of a chance since he'll be more healthy from the cut. 

Also for Sonnen, he was impressing as anything last night, but it's laughable at Silva, gets dominated for four and a half rounds, then "oh sorry, excuse me while I win" triangle and keeps his belt haha. I have to say that his next fight will be against Belfort (speaking of Silva) then if Rampage defeats Lyoto, rumor is that he'll face Silva next which I think Silva gets his first loss, since Rampage would use the same gameplan as Sonnen, but doubt he'll get caught in a submission.

And, as for Dos Santos, I can't see him testing Lesnar or Cain in his title match, he's a good striker, but I can't see him beating the winner of that fight.


----------



## T-C

There is no way that Rampage could do the same thing as Sonnen. Rampage isn't half the wrestler that Sonnen is and Rampage just plods forward. Silva would pick him apart. I don't see that fight happening ever anyway.

Silva/Belfort would be interesting just to see if Silva has got old over night, but Sonnen deserves a rematch much more than Belfort deserves a shot.


----------



## Y2J™

Sonnen surprised me and probably most of the UFC universe when he dominated Silva the way he did. I thought he wouldn't make it through the first round, but he neutralized Silva's strongest points when he took him down to the ground every round. I got kind of pissed when he won after getting buttraped 90% of the match, either way it was a great match. Sonnen has real ambition.

Roy Nelson is pretty awesome too. I think he should shed some pounds to really dominate the competition, though.


----------



## X-Spot

Rampage might not be able to do the same thing, but you have to figure he'd have the same gameplan, and really anyone fighting him should, Silva looked slow and confused against Sonnen, it could be that Sonnen is that good, Silva maybe was hurt (doubtful) or maybe Silva is starting to believe too much in his own hype, and it's a matter of time before someone beats him, which is why I say Rampage would beat him, because according that could be his next fight, because really Silva doesn't have many fights left at 185, Belfort, a rematch against Sonnen, and if Shields decides to move back up to 185, then maybe Jake Shields, but you have to figure Dana wants him to do more at 205, or retire because the "supermatch" of GSP vs Silva is very doubtful to happen.


----------



## Walls

I think I gave Sonnen more of a chance than most, despite saying on here repeatedly that Anderson was going to kick the shit out of him. Chael dropping Anderson twice was two huge mark out moments for me. Anderson got lucky. Nothing more, nothing less. I saw that Triangle coming a mile away and was calling it out as he was setting him up for it, but obviously Chael didn't hear me 

I thought it was funny that Anderson was holding his Black Belt while he was being interviewed, I thought maybe he was going to throw it at Sonnen or something. He kind of pulled an Ortiz in his interview with the whole "I wasn't supposed to fight because my doc told me not to but I did for you guys", although unlike Tito Anderson actually won and wins fights. Chael has got to be pissed off though. I'll give him credit, he went down fighting and for Anderson to get that on him while being so sweaty is pretty amazing. Me personally, I would have just laid on Anderson for the last 2 mins and not risked it and I bet he is wishing he did that now. Anderson won though, but he looked like he broke in that fight completely.

Alves needs to go up a weight class. He gave up a lot of money for half a pound, that's insane. I knew Fitch was going to win because if Alves was willing to lose that much money over half a pound than I knew there was no way he was going to be anywhere near 100% physically. Fitch didn't really do any damage to him, just controlled him. I'm quite sure that GSP is going to plow through Josh, so a Fitch/GSP rematch will be good. I see GSP winning that fight as well.

Hughes/Almedia was good for what it was. Hughes has really raped the Gracie's in the past few years, it's funny.

Guida/Dos Anjos had an awkward ending, never seen that before.

JDS/Nelson was good. Roy ate some big shots that entire fight. He kept getting tagged with those uppercuts and it was bothering me that he wasn't smartening up to it. I don't see JDS being either Cain or Brock but especially not Brock.

I just watched an interview with Dana and Fitch got screwed out of his title shot. He says "He is in the mix along with Shields", or something like that. If I were Fitch I would be pissed off. Here is the interview, it's a few mins in: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/255954/White-UFC-117-main-event-was-legendary/


----------



## X-Spot

Well I heard that Fitch might move up to 185, i think that's if somehow Kos can win, they don't want to fight each other, and Fitch might move up so he doesn't have to fight him, that's what I read, on Sherdog I believe it was, and Shields has to fight Kampmann in October, so if Kampmann wins, then it's kinda useless, but I can't see Kos beating GSP and I'd rather see GSP vs Shields, because we already seen GSP vs Fitch, and I don't see it being any different as Fitch really hasn't improved vastly (not enough to challenge GSP) since then.


----------



## Jason Young

I had respect for Sonnen before the fight but after what he did, much respect to him. Though he really needs to fix his biggest problem, submission defense. Then to the person that thinks Rampage could do better than Sonnen. Sorry but Rampage would never get the take down like Sonnen. Rampage is slower and not as good a wrestler. Rampages' wrestling is used mainly in a defense to getting taking down,


----------



## SteveMania

It's typical of Dana to renege on promises, if you didn't see it coming with the Fitch/Alves situation then you're way too gullible. As for Sonnen, he has a stretched and pronounced history of flakiness when it comes to defending submissions. He's made a few adjustments in recent years, but he's still every bit the flake when he's controlling position. Last night he showed good resolve, it looked like more of an adrenaline dump late in the fight that led to his faded drop off in offense.

I still think an immediate rematch, one which can be just as lucrative if not even more so than last night's card, is their best bet. Vitor/Okami would make for an appropriate title eliminator, where the timeline fits in perfectly for the next big fight. FWIW though Okami probably maims Vitor, so you can pretty much rule that out as a possibility.


----------



## Blasko

I really don't see why Vitor should get a title shot. He hasn't beaten any middleweights EVER and has only had one match back.

Fuck him, he can wait.


----------



## Jason Young

Well Vitor hasn't beaten an UFC Middleweight yet He beat Matt Linland at what the last Affliction card, and that fight was at middleweight.


----------



## Duke

I would love to see an Okami vs. Belfort title eliminator while Sonnen and Silva mix it up again. Okami would a great fight for Vitor to see if he even belongs to be discussed in the title picture. I agree with Steve when he says Okami will maim Belfort. Belfort really doesn't offer Okami anything he should have problems with.


----------



## Stormbringer

I gotta say, it's funny, I joke around about Alves moving up, but now everyone is saying he should. I say what Rogan said, lose the muscle, no man needs pecs that big. His reach is too short to be a striker at middle weight, especially since he can be taken down. Fitch has no chance, and neither does Kos against GSP. GSP after his next 2 maybe 3 fights (Hughes), will have gone Silva on everyone and cleaned out his division.

Sonnen, well, I say he's come the closest to beating the unbeatable. SO he gets the fight. Belfort hasn't done anything and has been out a while, damn near a year since Franklin. He's out. Period! Okami has only won two fight and against nobodies. He's out. So I guess Okami and Belfort can fight. But I say, even if he doesn't have a chance, Leben, if he can get past W. Silva if the fight happens, then that will be four in a row, and well puts him ahead of the middleweight pack.

It's a lot to think about and ya can't satisfy everyone, but I think they will sort the rankings out. I just hope Shields can shake things up as a go between in the divisions. And I don't know what the hell they are gonna do with the Light Heavyweights.


----------



## Blasko

Leben should face Vitor first; make sure that Vitor is in good conditioning before rushing for a title fight and get Leben into the top 5. Chael is most likely going to be out until the end of the year or early 2011, so he's safe for the time being. 

We then have Akiyama/Bisping in October. Depending on how that fight goes, we could have another contender. 

Then you can't forget about guys like Belcher, Okami, Maia (Who is returning this month), Munoz (I'm not counting him out) and Marquardt.

The Middleweight division could become more then a sleeper division in the coming months, it's about to be on fire if all goes well.


----------



## Nov

It's all well and good that there are a number of possible contenders, but you've got to realise that none of them have a chance against Silva, therefore the division still sucks. Sonnen why couldn't you just hold onnnnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Chael winning would've been so much better for the division and the UFC


----------



## S-Mac

Yep would have given the middleweight division abit of life for now


----------



## Walls

As awesome as his performance was, I don't see Chael being able to do that to Anderson again. Especially if he gets an immediate rematch. Must suck for Chael to know that all he needed to do to get out of that Triangle was twist his arm a bit instead of keeping it straight, while pushing away from Anderson's body. He did step over and try to push away but he kept his arm straight and obviously got caught. You'd think that after getting Triangled by Maia he would have learned. I still would have just laid on him the last 2 mins, he had nothing left to prove. Obviously there was a pride factor in there to keep working, but it bit Chael in the ass.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> I gotta say, it's funny, I joke around about Alves moving up, but now everyone is saying he should. I say what Rogan said, lose the muscle, no man needs pecs that big. His reach is too short to be a striker at middle weight, especially since he can be taken down. Fitch has no chance, and neither does Kos against GSP. GSP after his next 2 maybe 3 fights (Hughes), will have gone Silva on everyone and cleaned out his division.
> 
> Sonnen, well, I say he's come the closest to beating the unbeatable. SO he gets the fight. Belfort hasn't done anything and has been out a while, damn near a year since Franklin. He's out. Period! Okami has only won two fight and against nobodies. He's out. So I guess Okami and Belfort can fight. But I say, even if he doesn't have a chance, Leben, if he can get past W. Silva if the fight happens, then that will be four in a row, and well puts him ahead of the middleweight pack.
> 
> It's a lot to think about and ya can't satisfy everyone, but I think they will sort the rankings out. I just hope Shields can shake things up as a go between in the divisions. And I don't know what the hell they are gonna do with the Light Heavyweights.


You joked about him moving down to lightweight genius. The rest of your post will take too long to tear apart so i'm just going to let you know i think you're a bit dim.


----------



## Stax Classic

Someday age will eventually catch Silva, hell could be his very next fight, but the dude just wins. After how Sonnen came out in the first round, I knew he would have no chance of winning because he would just give Silva too many opportunities to submit him.

That said, Roy Nelson is a fucking tank. Damn do I love that guy!


----------



## arjun14626rko

I feel bad for Fitch. His job is to win, and he did exactly that. It is not his fault his opponent was not ready to fight. He should not have to apologize for his style either.


----------



## WillTheBloody

No one should have to apologize for a style that gets them a win...but Fitch is a walking yawn and his fight style is as exciting as falling out of a hammock or licking an apple to it's core.


----------



## Dark Church

Fitch takes his opponents apart and I am actually entertained by his fights. Then again I am not impartial because he is my favorite fighter.


----------



## Rush

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Someday age will eventually catch Silva, hell could be his very next fight, but the dude just wins. *After how Sonnen came out in the first round, I knew he would have no chance of winning* because he would just give Silva too many opportunities to submit him.
> 
> That said, Roy Nelson is a fucking tank. Damn do I love that guy!


bullshit. 

As for Fitch, i like the guy and he's one of my favourite fighters so i'm reasonably entertained by him. If you honestly come into fight him and not know exactly what he's going to do and not have trained extensively on takedown defense then you really have got no one else to blame but yourself when he smothers you.


----------



## TCE

Fitches fights bore me, he is just not exciting to me. Don't get me wrong I love wrestlers who actually do something when they get a takedown. For example, that night Chael Sonnen excited me because he was active with every takedown he had. He was unloading on Silva's face for 4 and a half rounds. But the Fitch fight, it was just takedown, then stalling, then on the feet, takedown, stalling... He hasn't finished a fight for three or more years. Yes, his style is very effective and works, but it isn't pleasing to us and won't win him any fans.


----------



## S-Mac

Ive liked fitch since he took the beating against GSP i normally dont like a fighter who just holds onto his oppostion but for some reason i dont mind when Fitch does it also he has the best walkout music in MMA


----------



## Liam Miller

Alves has hired Mike Dolce to monitor he's diet to help him stay at welterweight, good move from Thiago and i love how fickle and retarded so many mma fans can be on the interwebs he's last two fights against the 2 best welterweights in MMA and people have been saying he was never great and he won't be relevant in the division anymore, alot of MMA fans really do have bad memories.

One comment has made me LOL

"Give him Hardy after he beats Condit and see him get cut after he gets KO'd by Hardy"

As stupid as that comment is i'd love to see Alves vs Hardy/Condit,


----------



## S-Mac

I would love a Condit/Alves fight if Condit wins or loses his next fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Alves would destroy Hardy. Hardy is a middle of the pack WW who is pushed as a top WW without having beaten anyone.


----------



## SteveMania

arjun14626rko said:


> I feel bad for Fitch. His job is to win, and he did exactly that. It is not his fault his opponent was not ready to fight. He should not have to apologize for his style either.



It's one thing to take dudes down, beat them up, attempt to pass guard or go for submissions. It's another to just ride out guard/half guard, throw little pitter-patter GnP just to appear active and control your opponent. It's fucking mystifying how anyone can find that entertaining. I'm plenty capable of understanding and enjoying GSP, Shields, Toquinho, Jacare and so on because they fight on the ground. Whenever Fitch gets a dominate position (normally after a scramble), like when he took Paulo Thiago's back or had Alves' back late in the third, he's content to ride out the position. He's great in the clinch and can control better than mostly anyone in the division, but that makes him a bore to watch.


----------



## SteveMania

TCE said:


> Fitches fights bore me, he is just not exciting to me. Don't get me wrong I love wrestlers who actually do something when they get a takedown. For example, that night Chael Sonnen excited me because he was active with every takedown he had. He was unloading on Silva's face for 4 and a half rounds. But the Fitch fight, it was just takedown, then stalling, then on the feet, takedown, stalling... He hasn't finished a fight for three or more years. Yes, his style is very effective and works, but it isn't pleasing to us and won't win him any fans.



+1, I whole-heartily agree with this.


----------



## CJ Punk

DX-Superkick said:


> What's next for Silva. Sonnen doesn't get a rematch cause he clearly lost, unlike Penn and Rua right? Those are decision fights, Sonnen clearly has no reason for a rematch.


I would think so. When you win 4 of 5 rounds it should be considered.


----------



## Blasko

Anderson is out til 2011 with cracked ribs. 

Discuss.


----------



## Rush

discuss what? whether he had them pre-Sonnen or post/during the Sonnen fight? or what next in the division?


----------



## Blasko

What should be done next. idk


----------



## Mikey Damage

guh. got a more specific time in 2011?


----------



## Blasko

His doctors said March. Silva denied comment, tho


----------



## -Mystery-

Guess Vitor/Sonnen for number one contender then if Bisping wins, Leben/Bisping II for the next shot.


----------



## RKing85

Hoping and praying they do Anderson vs Chael, Brazil vs USA as season 13 of TUF. Could film it November-December and then have them fight in March/April.

Anderson and Chael as coaches is one of the few things that would get me to watch TUF again.


----------



## -Mystery-

RKing85 said:


> Hoping and praying they do Anderson vs Chael, Brazil vs USA as season 13 of TUF. Could film it November-December and then have them fight in March/April.
> 
> Anderson and Chael as coaches is one of the few things that would get me to watch TUF again.


Not sure if I could tolerate the same tired trash talking from Sonnen for those many weeks, especially in the wake of him losing.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Guess Vitor/Sonnen for number one contender then if Bisping wins, Leben/Bisping II for the next shot.


 Depends how Bisping wins. He did lose to Wanderlei, after all.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Depends how Bisping wins. He did lose to Wanderlei, after all.


Guess it all depends on when Wandy's returning. If Bisping looks impressive, then probably Bisping/Leben. If not, wait for Wandy to return and have him fight Leben while Bisping fights Okami or something.


----------



## Blasko

I see Bisping going to a decision with Sexyama. Guy can take a shot (proven with Leben, who's very heavy handed) and is really tough to finish. 

Hopefully Akiyama hits the treadmill and works on his cardio. His striking looked much improved and his ground game/clinch is top notch.


----------



## Rush

fuck Bisping. i'd put Leben, Wandy, Sonnen, Marquardt, Okami, Maia and Akiyama ahead of him.


----------



## Myers

Yeah fuck bisping, and dan hardy. The only fights I want to see in the MW division is Wand/Leben and Maia/Sonnen II. Of all the opponents in the MW division, Wand is the only one I want to see face Silva.


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> Yeah fuck bisping, and dan hardy. The only fights I want to see in the MW division is Wand/Leben and Maia/Sonnen II. Of all the opponents in the MW division, Wand is the only one I want to see face Silva.


Wandi would stand and trade with Anderson and get his head taken off. I too want to see Wandi/Leben, that would be a war. I say give Wandi Leben whenever he comes back as Wandi will be really motivated to make an impact on his return and Leben has already stated before he wants Wandi so I say let them go at it.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Sonnen might want to fight Bisping. Said something about it on MMA Live.


----------



## Rush

From Sonnen...



> If Michael Bisping ever publicly calls me out again, i will bury him where he stands.


which he said in response to Bisping being a douche on his twitter following UFC 117 where he said something along the lines of Sonnen wouldn't be able to hold him down like that and called him a ....


----------



## Myers

Bisping/Sonnen would be great for all the trash these guys would say to each other.

I really hope Fitch gets then next title shot, he keeps getting looked over when he clearly is #2 in the world at WW. Besides, it's not like GSP will lose to anyone in the division, or finish anyone in the division for that matter.


----------



## smitlick

Bisping would get taken down much easier then Silva would and wouldn't have a chance IMO..


----------



## Blasko

I really hope Bisping/Chael go into a twitter war. Chael would just absolutely make Bisping look like a moron.


----------



## bruteshot74

Been ages since I said anything in here but Huerta vs. Alvarez is happening at Bellator 33 with Pat Curran out. I am pumped for it, was suppose to be the fight they were setting up originally before Curran beat Huerta. 

Also picked up WEC 48 on DVD today, such an awesome event. Sure hope they put out more WEC events on DVD in the future, best promotion going today.


----------



## Rush

Should be a good fight. Also its good to see Bellator not taking the Strikeforce route and giving away title shots like candy regardless of whether they're coming off a loss.


----------



## T3H~L3X

wonder if Huerta will try to pull off another curb stomp


----------



## Myers

I am looking forward to the Huerta/Alvarez fight. I was disappointed when rodger lost to curran because this was the fight that was planned from the beginning. If rodger can win it will definitely shake up the division, but I am fairly certain Alvarez will win regardless.


----------



## Liam Miller

> "I think James Toney is going to get his ass kicked. James Toney is out of his league," Hopkins recently told Mauro Ranallo on Sirius' Hardcore Sports Radio. "I believe and I'll go on record with this, the best MMA guy or UFC guy goes up against the boxer in the world, in their arena ... gets their ass kicked. I don't care if it's Floyd [Mayweather], [Manny] Pacquiao or Bernard Hopkins. It's not what we do."
> 
> Hopkins also added that if UFC champ Anderson Silva tried to straight up box against an elite boxer, he'd struggle as well.
> 
> "This is a different arena. I'm not saying he won't have his moments," said Hopkins. "Listen, when that instinct comes in. When one guy is used to taking a guy down, using his forearm or chin or whatever and you take that away, it's like taking his teeth out of his mouth. He's no longer a lion."



I'm supried that B-Hop has came out with this, though he makes sense but wasn't he one the Boxers who are Anti MMA. Maybe he has changed he's tune who knows.


----------



## wwevilman

Anybody else watching the War on the mainland PPV tonight?

EDIT: JENS!!!! NO!!!!


----------



## randy skalba

Ontario has now legalized Mma so Toronto should be getting a Ufc very soon!


----------



## Myers

Cro Cop will replace an injured Big Nog next month at UFC 119, Big Nog's injury hasn't been disclosed at the moment.


----------



## T-C

Nog should just call it a day, his body doesn't seem like it's capable of doing what is required anymore at all.

Don't like the idea of Mir beating Mirko though.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Cro Cop will replace an injured Big Nog next month at UFC 119, Big Nog's injury hasn't been disclosed at the moment.


Heard it was his hip.

Pulling for Cro Cop. Always had a soft spot for Mirko.


----------



## HBK_718

-Mystery- said:


> Pulling for Cro Cop. Always had a soft spot for Mirko.


Likewise. Not much of a Mir fan but I respect his talent.



T-C said:


> Nog should just call it a day, his body doesn't seem like it's capable of doing what is required anymore at all.


He should face Lesnar before he hangs it up!


----------



## Walls

randy skalba said:


> Ontario has now legalized Mma so Toronto should be getting a Ufc very soon!


March 26th at the Rogers Center in Toronto, which holds over 46,000.

Hell fucking yes, I am going. That card is going to be stacked.


----------



## S-Mac

Would like Crocop to win that fight dont see how he is going to though mir should def win this fight and then hopefully be able to fight Big Nog when nog is healthy enough


----------



## Walls

Mir is going to destroy Crocop.


----------



## randy skalba

Rogers centre could pack 60 thousand at least in for a Ufc when you count in all the floors.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm hoping for an upset, come on Cro Cop break his glass jaw!


----------



## Rush

seancarleton77 said:


> I'm hoping for an upset, come on Cro Cop break his glass jaw!


you saying Mir has a glass jaw?


----------



## Liam Miller

Would love to see Cro Cop kick Mir's teeth in and scramble them eggs like carwin and brock did, but sadly i see Mir winning and then all he's fans hyping him again.


----------



## PsychoKOTR

Mir is going to crumple after getting a left from Cro Cop. Very excited in seeing Mirko KO Frank Mur.


----------



## McQueen

Mirko isn't the same monster he was 5 years ago so I do see Mir getting the win although i'd much rather see Mirko kick peoples heads off. Actually I want to see Mir try and stand with Mirko for a little while just to see how well he does.


----------



## Kames

McQueen said:


> Mirko isn't the same monster he was 5 years ago so I do see Mir getting the win although i'd much rather see Mirko kick peoples heads off. Actually I want to see Mir try and stand with Mirko for a little while just to see how well he does.


Agreed with this. But, I don't think Mir would be able to last one round with Mirko on his feet.


----------



## McQueen

Possibly not but it would be interesting to judge how well Mir's skills have improved or how far Mirko's have degraded. But Mirko did survive Pat Barry so yeah doubt Mir would be a huge problem for him.


----------



## Kames

What do you guys think of Junior Dos Santos?


----------



## McQueen

Talented young guy who probably will improve a lot but I think he isn't quite experienced enough to be a contender yet but not a whole lot you can do about that in the Heavyweight division. I can't see him getting past Brock or Cain at this point. I'd like to see him face Mir actually.


----------



## S-Mac

i think JDS has a big future he needs to mix other elements into his game to make him more well rounded i would like him to face another fighter around the caliber of Roy nelson and see how he does and then go from there with him.


----------



## SteveMania

It's a very winnable fight for Mirko if only because Mir is a historically fragile fighter that doesn't take damage well. That said, it would have to be one big retort because he doesn't have the reflexes anymore to stop Mir from getting takedowns or the timing to be consistent.

Regarding Cigano, he's the real deal. His hands and speed are a handful for anyone that decides to stand and sling with him, the jury is still out on his guard and scrambling game though. We also haven't seen him overcome major adversity in a fight, so there's still some uncertainty. I don't think he gets by either Cain or Lesnar right now, but he's definitely one of the better burgeoning HWs to come up in the last 3-4 years.


----------



## seancarleton77

The MMA Hour with Ariel Helwani and Paul Heyman. An awesome hour and a half interview, they touch on Mixed Martial Arts, Heyman's thoughts on WWE, Eric Bischoff and the possibility of joining TNA.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2010/08/16/the-mma-hour-live-with-paul-heyman-in-studio/


----------



## Walls

I don't see JDS beating Brock or Cain either, but especially not Brock. He couldn't knock out an exhausted Roy Nelson after teeing off on him for 3 straight rounds, so I see no chance in hell of him knocking Lesnar out if Shane couldn't.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i wonder how the buyrates will go for ufc 119.

i suspect ... dud.


----------



## Walls

I don't see them being very high either. I don't see the buyrate for 118 this month being very good either. Honestly, I couldn't care less about the Penn/Edgar fight as I don't give a shit about either of them. I'm looking forward to Couture/Tooney far more.


----------



## RizoRiz

Well WEC 50 tonight, I will be hoping Pickett pulls out the upset against Jorgensen, don't see it happening however. As for the main event, I can't really go against Cruz, he's already beaten Benavidez once before in convincing fashion.


----------



## Myers

WEC should be a very good card tonight, the main event will be one sided though.


----------



## Blasko

I haven't seen a bad WEC show ever. 

Really looking forward to it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This first fight is very good. This is why I like watching MMA.


----------



## Blasko

Third show in a row where WEC produces a FOTYC.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/258579/Griffin-on-Jones-Could-not-be-worse-than-Silva/

Great interview with Forrest Griffin on the Jason Ellis show. Ellis is always awesome and Forrest is funny as fuck.


----------



## killacamt

Bobby Lashley's StrikeForce fight is on right now... for some reason he is fighting first...


----------



## seancarleton77

killacamt said:


> Bobby Lashley's StrikeForce fight is on right now... for some reason he is fighting first...


It's because this is his first real fight, he has yet to prove himself as fighter, and he is not yet a draw.


----------



## killacamt

the guy has main evented on ppv before although it was against Bob Sapp(lol) but still...looks like Lashley has this one in the bag...


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4c26abf91f610

Nice stream.
Enjoy guys.


----------



## Rush

Its because the rest of the card features experienced, fighters who are actually good + 2 title fights.


----------



## killacamt

well i was wrong, i guess lashley isn't invincible....


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Lashley


----------



## seancarleton77

Looks like Lashley is exactly as bad as I thought he was, all show and no go.


----------



## Rush

Well he was in mount when the ref stopped to get the cut checked. Pretty poor all round there and Strikeforce just doesn't learn. It happened with Shields, then Werdum, now Griggs. It always pays to hype both guys in a fight so if your 'money' man loses theres something of a positive in that you gave another fighter a rub. They're trying to out-EliteXC EliteXC.


----------



## SteveMania

Shitty stand-up, but Lashley was a heaving mess anyway. He hasn't made any substantial improvements outside of developing his passing game some, and his cardio is still shit.


----------



## seancarleton77

The right man won.

Fuck you Houston. You wouldn't know a good fight if it him you in the teeth with a flying knee. Very disrespectful as well.


----------



## Walls

Lashley got fucked up the ass by that ref tonight. Standing them up while he was in the mount? Wtf. Never heard of that before.


----------



## seancarleton77

Feijão by Bryan Danielson Elbows, good fight.


----------



## thepunisherkills

KING MO LOST

brasil owned the night damn

Jacare/kennedy was fotn


----------



## vanboxmeer

Oh Bobbay, guess it's the freak show circuit for you now: http://twitter.com/arielhelwani/status/21796643746


----------



## PsychoKOTR

I'm glad both Rafael Feijao and Jacare won their fights to become the new champs, impressive stuff. oh and why is Daniel Cormier still on the undercard while Lashley makes the Main show? ugh


----------



## Obese Turtle

Lashley got straight up fucked by the ref! He might have lost in the third, because he was gassed, but still he was up 2 rounds.


----------



## Rush

seancarleton77 said:


> Feijão by* Bryan Danielson Elbows*, good fight.


----------



## Blasko

I lol'd when I heard Mo lost to a guy I never heard before.


----------



## Myers

Well another lackluster card by strikeforce again.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Myers said:


> Well another lackluster card by strikeforce again.


It was descent to say the least. I knew mo's reign was coming to an end soon. And lashley losing is no shock. He needs a bit more of training. Hats off to the winners!


----------



## SteveMania

Obese Turtle said:


> Lashley got straight up fucked by the ref! He might have lost in the third, because he was gassed, but still he was up 2 rounds.



It was a terrible stand-up, and Jon Schorle may very well be the worst ref the sport has seen modern-day. He fucked up the Galvao/Patino fight with a stoppage that made Danzig/Wiman look pedestrian, not to mention he didn't let Lashley go to his corner following the last exchange.

The only thing the commission did right all night was correctly score the Jacare/Kennedy fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ok, when Lesnar walks through Cain, who is next in line? No one is a prospect. Carwin and Nelson have lost. Nogueira, well he lost to Carwin. I guess Mir could have the rubber match, then again he lost to Carwin.

I guess there is always the rubber match with Mir. Based solely on the hatred and the knowledge that it would sell. Then there's JDS but wiki (I know) says he and Carwin are gonna fight and I don't think Carwin gets the shot and JDS, well he is a prospect.

I'm just lost on this division.


----------



## McQueen

Heavyweight Division has always been a little thin.


----------



## SteveMania

It just goes to show how blinded some were into thinking the division got deeper, when really just a few burgeoning fighters made the difference.

After the fallout of Cigano vs. Cain/Lesnar, which will probably be around spring of next year, we'll see a few guys emerge. The winner of Mirko/Mir will probably be a front-runner despite neither really warranting the fight, Russow could be thrust into that spot assuming he wins again, the winner of Beltran/Mitrione will have won three consecutive fights in the UFC, Schaub will move closer with a win over Gonzaga, and so forth. Not a glowing endorsement of a division that's gotten deeper.


----------



## Stormbringer

Blind? Or excited and/or new?


----------



## randy skalba

Junior Dos Antos is next in line for a title match after beating Fatass Nelson


----------



## PsychoKOTR

DX-Superkick said:


> Ok, when Lesnar walks through Cain, who is next in line? No one is a prospect. Carwin and Nelson have lost. Nogueira, well he lost to Carwin. I guess Mir could have the rubber match, then again he lost to Carwin.
> 
> I guess there is always the rubber match with Mir. Based solely on the hatred and the knowledge that it would sell. Then there's JDS but wiki (I know) says he and Carwin are gonna fight and I don't think Carwin gets the shot and JDS, well he is a prospect.
> 
> I'm just lost on this division.


This was difficult to follow. 

Okay, after the Brock vs. Cain fight, which I'm going to, then JDS is next in line for the title shot. Mir is scheduled to fight Cro Cop next month. Carwin, who has never beat Big Nog btw, will most likely take on Big Country.


----------



## Mikey Damage

JDS having to fight Carwin would be some bullshit. White said the winner was to get a title shot.


----------



## Myers

Dana always goes back on what he says, fitch probably won't get the title shot either. I wouldn't be surprised if the UFC eventually resigns Paul Daly even though he is "banned" from the company.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Right. However, with the WW, Shields has an argument for a title shot as well.

In the HW division, no one other than JDS is one win from a title shot. No one. Carwin should have to win two fights before he can fight for the title again.


----------



## thorstone

I just watched the Bobby Lashley fight from the other night and that was the most controversial ending I've seen in MMA in forever. If the cut was bad then the ref should have just stopped it-- he made Lashley stand up so the doc could look at it costing him his position, which cost him a lot of energy to get to; and ultimately the fight. Someone should kick that ref's ass. Lashley had won that fight on the card, and could have lasted to the end of the round in the position he was in; and perhaps defeated his opponent, whom he had dominated.

I thought the ref was about to stop the match when Bobby was on top. This is why Strikeforce is going to fail.


----------



## SteveMania

thorstone said:


> I thought the ref was about to stop the match when Bobby was on top. This is why Strikeforce is going to fail.



Incompetent reffing happens everywhere, not just Strikeforce. Let's just hope they never go to Texas again.


----------



## thorstone

What he did in standing Lashley up was blow Lashley's strategy to make it to the third round (whether that meant he got a breather or the doctor ended the fight due to the cut); the ref threw the fight in doing this.


----------



## Blasko

Sonnen/Silva II is confirmed for January, depending on Sivla's ribs.


----------



## Myers

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Sonnen/Silva II is confirmed for January, depending on Sivla's ribs.


Goddammit, Sonnen clearly lost and just because he could hold down Silva for four rounds he shouldn't get an automatic rematch. Oh well, we have seen everything sonnen can do, he'll come up short again.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Though I think it should be Sonnen/Belfort for #1 Contender, Silva/Sonnen II is just too money to pass up. Both guys have something to prove and I imagine the trash talk will be even better the second time around.

Belfort/Leben is now rumored for one of the year-ending events, with the winner facing the Silva/Sonnen II winner for the belt. That should be fun.


----------



## Rush

thorstone said:


> I just watched the Bobby Lashley fight from the other night and that was the most controversial ending I've seen in MMA in forever. If the cut was bad then the ref should have just stopped it-- he made Lashley stand up so the doc could look at it costing him his position, which cost him a lot of energy to get to; and ultimately the fight. Someone should kick that ref's ass. Lashley had won that fight on the card, and could have lasted to the end of the round in the position he was in; and perhaps defeated his opponent, whom he had dominated.
> 
> I thought the ref was about to stop the match when Bobby was on top. This is why Strikeforce is going to fail.


:lmao :lmao :lmao



Myers said:


> Goddammit, Sonnen clearly lost and just because he could hold down Silva for four rounds he shouldn't get an automatic rematch. Oh well, we have seen everything sonnen can do, he'll come up short again.


Who else would you rather have Silva fight?


----------



## Myers

Sticksy said:


> Who else would you rather have Silva fight?


I am biased when it comes to Silva, I don't care who he fights to a certain point. He has always been my favorite fighter ever since he took off carlos newton's head. I'm not a fan of automatic rematches, the only automatic rematch in recent history I thought was warranted was Shogun/Machida. Sonnen should get back in line and win a fight or two, but I suppose sonnen is the logical choice because now more people will tune in to see if Anderson will lose the second time around.


----------



## Blasko

Myers said:


> I am biased when it comes to Silva, I don't care who he fights to a certain point. He has always been my favorite fighter ever since he took off carlos newton's head. I'm not a fan of automatic rematches, the only automatic rematch in recent history I thought was warranted was Shogun/Machida. Sonnen should get back in line and win a fight or two, but I suppose sonnen is the logical choice because now more people will tune in to see if Anderson will lose the second time around.


 Is that you, Ed?


----------



## SteveMania

Anything but Vitor is good news. It's still a fairly compelling fight and it's not as if a legitimate contender is put on hold.


----------



## HBK_718

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Sonnen/Silva II is confirmed for January, depending on Sivla's ribs.


Awesome way to start off 2011. I can't wait to see how these two perform this time around. I expect Silva will out-strike Sonnen just to shut the haters up. Wouldn't be surprised to see a better take down defense and a KO victory.


----------



## McQueen

SteveMania said:


> Anything but Vitor is good news. It's still a fairly compelling fight and it's not as if a legitimate contender is put on hold.


Hey i'm looking forward to watching Vitor flake after he gets hit once.


----------



## RKing85

That's why they didn't want to give Belfort another shot before he challenged for the title. Cause chances are he's blow a fat one and lose. But now since Silva/Sonnen 2 is being remade, they have to give Belfort another fight.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> I am biased when it comes to Silva, I don't care who he fights to a certain point. He has always been my favorite fighter ever since he took off carlos newton's head. I'm not a fan of automatic rematches, *the only automatic rematch in recent history I thought was warranted was Shogun/Machida*. Sonnen should get back in line and win a fight or two, but I suppose sonnen is the logical choice because now more people will tune in to see if Anderson will lose the second time around.


You didn't think Penn deserved to get a rematch with Edgar?

As for Silva, its simply a money fight having him face Sonnen again. The fact that its likely Sonnen won't perform to that level again won't change the fact that it would egt many many buys from fans just to see what if. There is a real dearth of contenders in the middleweight division, this is the best fight they could've put on imo. Belfort needs a fight before a title shot.


----------



## Myers

Sticksy said:


> You didn't think Penn deserved to get a rematch with Edgar?


Not really, Penn probably could have taken the fight anywhere, but he stayed on his feet and lost the fight. Unlike the Machida/Shogun fight, it was clear that frankie had a better fight then BJ. With Penn motivated for the rematch, I expect a totally different fight this weekend.


----------



## -Mystery-

I still can't believe Dana is sticking to Evans/Shogun next summer. Isn't gonna be easy selling a fight between 2 guys who haven't fought in over a year, just saying.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> Not really,* Penn probably could have taken the fight anywhere, but he stayed on his feet and lost the fight.* Unlike the Machida/Shogun fight, it was clear that frankie had a better fight then BJ. With Penn motivated for the rematch, I expect a totally different fight this weekend.


Thats completely irrelevant. 

Edgar didn't clearly win that fight, it was incrediably close and the majority of people had Penn as the winner. Just because Penn has set a precedent of being a fighter of high calibre doesn't have any bearing on the judging of it. Edgar had a lot of head and foot movement as always but did hardly anything (neither did Penn really).


----------



## Myers

Sticksy said:


> Thats completely irrelevant.
> 
> Edgar didn't clearly win that fight, it was incrediably close and the majority of people had Penn as the winner. Just because Penn has set a precedent of being a fighter of high calibre doesn't have any bearing on the judging of it. Edgar had a lot of head and foot movement as always but did hardly anything (neither did Penn really).


Of all the people I've talk to, I haven't heard someone say they thought BJ won that fight. I haven't even heard any MMA news analysts say BJ won the fight. Edgar was getting off a lot more shots then BJ and you could see BJ slow down dramatically in the final rounds. Frankie kept a fast pace and was throwing the three-four punch combination when BJ could barely get one puncn in the exchanges. He got Penn to the ground on two separate occasions and wasn't as beat up as Penn was at the end of the fight. I agree it was a close fight but Frankie clearly won that night.


----------



## Rush

I haven't spoken to or read anyone that called that fight for Edgar. In fact you're the first person that i've seen say that Edgar clearly won the fight.

10 point must system means that if you slow down in the final rounds like BJ did it makes fuck all when you 'win' the opening 3 rounds like Penn did (personally i had the first 2 rounds to Penn, 3rd a 10-10 and the final 2 for Edgar).

As much as i hate to use fightmetric to call on a fight, Penn landed more strikes than Edgar, landed the better strikes and stuffed a lot of takedowns. If you score takedowns then you have to give some credit when a fighter effectively sprawls and stuffs the takedown attempt.

Penn clearly won the first 2 rounds, 3rd and 4th were very close, Edgar clearly finished strongly and won the 5th. Edgar only outstruck Penn in the final rounds, one judge scored every round to Edgar despite Edgar landing 6 punches to Penn's 17.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Myers said:


> Of all the people I've talk to, I haven't heard someone say they thought BJ won that fight. I haven't even heard any MMA news analysts say BJ won the fight.





Sticksy said:


> I haven't spoken to or read anyone that called that fight for Edgar. In fact you're the first person that i've seen say that Edgar clearly won the fight.


I am with Myers on this one. I have been much more enthusiastic about Couture/Toney than Edgar/Penn II mainly because most MMA sites I venture haven't played up a "Penn Was Robbed" angle. Heck, even Penn isn't saying he won; his point of contention is that he was sick before the fight and it sapped him.

My feeling is this: Edgar controlling the tempo and pushing the action earned him some phantom points with the judges, but the right guy won despite it being much closer than the final tally indicated. I'm really glad that there is some strong division on this though, as I got the feeling that most thought Edgar pulled out a tough fight.


----------



## Myers

The Nick Diaz vs KJ Noons rematch is going to happen at the october 9th SF show. That should be an exciting fight, I hope they will keep it on their feet.


----------



## SteveMania

Despite what many think, Edgar didn't show top-notch movement and footwork at all against BJ, it was him laterally feinting like a tweaker and circling straight into counter left hooks at every opportunity and it only worked in the latter portion of the fight when BJ started to fade.

That said, I had it 48-47 Edgar but the third was really a swing round and I have no problem with anyone scoring it 48-47 Penn.


----------



## McQueen

I think I should finally watch that fight today. Its been sitting on my shelf for a few weeks now.


----------



## S-Mac

Dana has said that the next primetime series is going to be Lesnar Vs Cain


----------



## Walls

^ That's going to be an awesome series, I love the prime time shows.


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah it should be good with Lesnar on it.


----------



## Rush

WillTheBloody said:


> I am with Myers on this one. I have been much more enthusiastic about Couture/Toney than Edgar/Penn II mainly because most MMA sites I venture haven't played up a "Penn Was Robbed" angle. Heck, even Penn isn't saying he won; his point of contention is that he was sick before the fight and it sapped him.
> 
> My feeling is this: Edgar controlling the tempo and pushing the action earned him some phantom points with the judges, but the right guy won despite it being much closer than the final tally indicated. I'm really glad that there is some strong division on this though, as I got the feeling that most thought Edgar pulled out a tough fight.


I'm not saying he was robbed, i'm arguing against the point that Edgar *clearly* won which imo he clearly didn't. Personally i had it as a draw but i'm not against either fighter winning it 48-47. The fact that 2 judges scored it 50-49 and 49-46 respectively makes you question what the fuck they were watching.

Penn clearly wasn't his best and i'm hoping he comes into this one in much better condition because it has the potential to be awesome. Tough first up defense for Edgar.

I really don't care too much about Couture/Toney. Its just a lose-lose situation for Couture and MMA in general imo. If Toney wins all the boxing fans will gloat like there's no tomorrow. If Couture wins its really expected so he doesn't get too much out of it. Its not the MMA/Boxing matchup that i keep hearing about. Its a 47 year old fighter vs a pretty broken 42 year old boxer. Its also going to be closer than a lot of people have said, Couture will have to close the distance to get the takedowns which will play right into Toney's game seeing as he's just going to be waiting to load up on one punch. 

If Nate Diaz loses to Marcus Davis i will be one sad panda. Hoping Nate either lands like a 1000 punches and fucks with Davis face for 15 minutes or knocks him out early with one of his pitter patter strikes.

Florian/Maynard should be an interesting fight and Dana has said that the winner will get the next title shot. Doesn't hold as much weight that statement tbh but it should provide some extra motivation for these guys.


----------



## SteveMania

Considering how badly Toney sucked it up against Oquendo, I'm not so sure his reflexes (which is what he'll need to bank on early) are up to snuff anyway. Those exciting about it will be thoroughly letdown because once Randy gets the takedown it's academic. Take thirty-some odd years of wrestling and thirteen years of learning submissions against a guy with six months of grappling and you have a washout. Randy may not have a great double-leg nowadays but he's still plenty capable of shooting from way out and getting takedowns.

I'd be amazed if Nate lost to Davis. Not only has Davis shown his age as of late, he was completely dummied by Goulet in the first round until he managed to crack that notoriously brittle jaw. Some guys get old quickly once they reach north of 32/33 and it appears Davis is one of them. Couple that with Diaz's youth, speed and marked advantage in the clinch and on the mat, and he should take it considerably.


----------



## TCE

Wow I'm pumped, only two days now until we witness Penn finishing Edgar this time round and reclaiming his belt. Where we see Couture GnP Toney into submission and Florian I hope to god beats Maynard, not a big fan of his, in my opinion he is another decision king. is Hunt fighting on this card?


----------



## McQueen

Is Gray Maynard still undefeated? I think the last time I saw him fight was against Nate Diaz.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> Is Gray Maynard still undefeated?


He is. I think this will change on Saturday however.


----------



## McQueen

I could see him grapplefucking a decision over Florian though.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Did UFC.com cut out the fantasy league again? Or am i missing it somehow?


----------



## Myers

UFC 118 predictions

Penn by Sumission in the 2nd round
Couture by Submission in the 1st round
Florian by Submission in the 3rd round
Maia by Submission in the 1st round
Nate Diaz by Submission in the 1st round

Submissions all around this time.


----------



## Rush

Predictions

Penn via Submission, Round 3
Couture via TKO, Round 1
Florian via Decision
Maia via Submission, Round 1
Diaz via Decision


Steve, i know you ran it in the past, do you want to start up a predictions league on here? Or even just a Survivor type one picking 1 fight on the card.


----------



## Myers

I don't think we have enough people to bring it back. It would probably the same 4 people every time.


----------



## Walls

Predictions:

Penn
Couture
Maynard
Maia
Diaz


----------



## SteveMania

Sticksy said:


> Steve, i know you ran it in the past, do you want to start up a predictions league on here? Or even just a Survivor type one picking 1 fight on the card.



I'll create a prediction thread for 119 just to get a feeler. I'd like to see at least 8-10 people post consistently though, anything less and it'll be like before.


----------



## Nov

Penn via Submission, 3rd Round.
Couture via TKO, 1st Round.
Maia via Submission, 1st Round.
Florian via Decision.
Diaz via Submission, Round 1.


----------



## McQueen

What the hell why not.

Penn via Sub round 4 (want Frankie to retain though)
Couture via TKO round 1
Maia via Sub round 1
Maynard via decision via boring fight
Diaz via Sub round 2


----------



## seancarleton77

Frankie was more active (or spastic) and that is why he won, if BJ would have moved more or if he had landed even one hard blow it could have been a draw or even went to BJ, so a rematch was necessary.


----------



## laineytheman

these were my predictions ive posted before

BJ Penn by TKO
Couture by Submission
Florian by Submission
Davis by TKO (I think he will bounce back)
Maia by Submission

I havent really thought about the rounds tbh


----------



## SteveMania

Watch out for Mario Miranda tomorrow night, he could very well play spoiler. I think he's clearly a cut above most prospects, not to mention there's a higher probability of him winning the exchanges on the feet than getting taken down at will and dummied on the floor. I'd still favor Maia but only by a small quantity.


----------



## seancarleton77

I want to see an upset but I also want to see a legendary Maia submission.


----------



## -Mystery-

Wandy's looking for a February return against Leben, Sonnen, or Belfort.


----------



## seancarleton77

Toney by flying arm bar in the third


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Penn via TKO Round 3
Couture via Submission Round 1
Florian via TKO Round 2 (HE FINISHES FIGHTS)
Maia via Submission Round 1
Nate Diaz via Decision

My boy Penn needs his title back, Florian also needs to end Maynard's streak.


----------



## T.B.

Hmmm...I'll go with:

*BJ Penn* via Submission (Rear Naked Choke), Round 3
*THE RANDY* via TKO (Referee Stoppage), Round 1
*Kenny Florian* via Split Decision
*Mario Miranda* via TKO (Strikes), Round 1
*Nate Diaz* via Submission (Triangle), Round 2


----------



## Dark Church

Hopefully Edgar wins so BJ can finally STFU. 

Edgar by decision
Florian by 2nd round submission
Davis by 2nd round KO/TKO
Couture by Decison
Maia by 1st Round Submision


----------



## Nov

If anyone has any good streams make sure to post em. Thanks.


----------



## McQueen

I hope that little punk Nate Diaz gets knocked out by the fake irishman.


----------



## Myers

I was a big Davis fan until he said he wanted Dan Hardy to die from aids.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not a fan of Davis per say I just don't like street punks.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

Going with:

Penn over Edgar by TKO ref stoppage
Couture over Toney by submission (rear naked)
Maynard over Florian by unanimous decision
Diaz over Davis by submission
Maia over Miranda by decision


----------



## arjun14626rko

I have never seen Edgar or Penn fight before, so I am very excited for tonight. I am also hoping Couture knocks Toney's lights out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

arjun14626rko said:


> I have never seen Edgar or Penn fight before, so I am very excited for tonight. I am also hoping Couture knocks Toney's lights out.


Penn fights are generally very fun to watch. Can't wait.


----------



## Nov

All I am really hoping for is a Florian victory. Other than that I just want to see some good fights.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

As far as that first prelim fight goes it was a clash of styles. One guy was a wrestler the other guy was simply a boxer/kick boxer. Both didn't wanna get out done by the other and the wrestler managed to keep him from doing anything and won the fight, end of story. It might have been boring but what could you ask of the guy. If these people wanna see a knockout go watch boxing for gods sakes.

EDIT: HAHAHAHA bet that inter racial kid in with the from the Ultimate Fighter new season got into fights at school and kicked out because he was a weird ass crazy nerd.

The thing that frustrates me about UFC and Boxing or any fighting is that most of the time one guy dominates and wins quickly or dominates and wins but the other guy hangs in there and loses by decision. In UFC there's even more ways for these guys to win at any moment then just a ko punch or tko from not fighting back. Why can't we just get a even fight for once or a guy be able to put up more of a fight against the other man.


----------



## Blasko

That was fucking .....


----------



## Rush

Got to go to work now  fuck my life. Hoping Penn gets his belt back.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dan Miller!!


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Can I put an stream?


----------



## Stormbringer

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Can I put an stream?


What?


----------



## T3H~L3X

Yes post streams please


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

DX-Superkick said:


> What?


Can I post a stream of the event?


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

http://www.realsportz.net/watch/25211/4/watch-ufc-118:-edgar-vs-penn-2.html
Remember install Veetle.


----------



## RKing85

can't wait for the fights. More and more I kind of want Toney to win, just so I can hear his trash talk after the match.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Whatever happened to Amp?


----------



## McQueen

AMP not wanting to post on the internet anymore upsets me.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Great First Round!


----------



## Stormbringer

Thought they were gonna stop the fight!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

McQueen said:


> AMP not wanting to post on the internet anymore upsets me.


It is upsetting. He's like an MMA Posting God.

Nate took an early flurry, but Marcus is gonna be affected by that cut. I think Nate takes this,


----------



## McQueen

I think Chuck Liddell getting his career ended destroyed AMP's spirit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah he went AWOL after UFC 115


----------



## RKing85

That cut over Davis' eye is nasty. First round definitly to Diaz.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Nasty cut on Davis' eye.


----------



## RKing85

Another 10-9 Diaz, but I would be surprized if this doesn't get stopped because of the cuts.


----------



## -Mystery-

Very, very impressive performance by Nate.


----------



## Blasko

I'd honestly would pay money to see Dan Hardy vs. Nate Diaz, at this point.


----------



## Stormbringer

Does anyone like Diaz?


----------



## -Mystery-

Wouldn't surprise me if that's next, assuming Hardy wins later this year.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Damn every guy I've been wanting to see win so far has been dominated and beaten. Pretty sad that the Irish Hand Grinade guy didn't even put up much of a fight. Why stand up and try to box a quicker guy then you when you have no idea how to box, don't have enough stamina, or just don't have the balls to go full force on the Diaz and knock him out. Which I don't think he could go full force because his hands are not exactly deadly weapons like a Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## -Mystery-

Nothing would please me more than to see Mir get his head kicked off by Cro Cop.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Can't hate Ken-flo. I think hes a cool guy.


----------



## -Mystery-

Nothing screams buys like a potential Edgar/Maynard title fight. :side:


----------



## Stormbringer

I hate the 5 minute feeling out bullshit!


----------



## McQueen

DX-Superkick said:


> I hate the 5 minute feeling out bullshit!


Get ready for 15 minutes of it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Can't take a guy with a lower back tattoo seriously. Just can't.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Tramp Stamp Maynard :side:


----------



## -Mystery-

Either they're gonna have to stack a card around Maynard's title fight or we're gonna get it for free on TV. Win/win for us.


----------



## RKing85

Gray up 2 to 0


----------



## Rmx820

God. I was really hoping KenFlo was going to pull that sub off.


----------



## Blasko

Conservative Kenny gets nothing done.


----------



## -Mystery-

WHERE'S YOUR JIU-JITSU, MAIA?!?!?!


----------



## Stormbringer

Stream died!!!


----------



## Blasko

Going to be interesting to see how Maia reacts to getting absolutely dominated.

Hopefully, he won't end up like Diego.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ruff Ryder's entrance is pretty awesome tbh


----------



## WillTheBloody

~ Maynard says he wants to move up to 170 so he & Fitch can scrap. After months of build-up, he makes weight and the two meet in the Octagon. However, when the bell rings, the bottom falls out and they both go tumbling into a pit. There, they are tasked to face the Rancor. They each take a leg, wrestle him to the ground and just fucking lay there. They just....fucking....lay there. FOREVER. Without the ability to finish a fight, they age together and become great friends, spending eternity laying on top of the Rancor. After twenty years of this, the Rancor says, "fuck it" and kills himself. But it's alright; the audience watching "UFC Presents: Men vs. Monster" had killed themselves years ago.


----------



## -Mystery-

Wish every fucking person named Mario wouldn't nickname themselves "Super". Jesus.


----------



## McQueen

WillTheBloody said:


> ~ Maynard says he wants to move up to 170 so he & Fitch can scrap. After months of build-up, he makes weight and the two meet in the Octagon. However, when the bell rings, the bottom falls out and they both go tumbling into a pit. There, they are tasked to face the Rancor. They each take a leg, wrestle him to the ground and just fucking lay there. They just....fucking....lay there. FOREVER. Without the ability to finish a fight, they age together and become great friends, spending eternity laying on top of the Rancor. After twenty years of this, the Rancor says, "fuck it" and kills himself. But it's alright; the audience watching "UFC Presents: Men vs. Monster" had killed themselves years ago.


This made my day.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

WillTheBloody said:


> ~ Maynard says he wants to move up to 170 so he & Fitch can scrap. After months of build-up, he makes weight and the two meet in the Octagon. However, when the bell rings, the bottom falls out and they both go tumbling into a pit. There, they are tasked to face the Rancor. They each take a leg, wrestle him to the ground and just fucking lay there. They just....fucking....lay there. FOREVER. Without the ability to finish a fight, they age together and become great friends, spending eternity laying on top of the Rancor. After twenty years of this, the Rancor says, "fuck it" and kills himself. But it's alright; the audience watching "UFC Presents: Men vs. Monster" had killed themselves years ago.


Don't forget Chael Sonnen too. It'll be the first ever UFC three way.


----------



## Cre5po

-Mystery- said:


> Wish every fucking person named Mario wouldn't nickname themselves "Super". Jesus.


Indeed - tis irritating.

Like when I see you signature pic


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Last two fights were a bit meh, imo. The Couture/Toney fight should be interesting. And of course King Penn's fight.


----------



## Blasko

You think Maia would have learn that GOING FOR ARMBARS ARE FUTILE.

He did look good, but come on.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Couture more than likely going for a takedown and trying a sub or finish on the ground. 

Would be utterly shocked if Toney won, don't see it though.


----------



## Blasko

I'm going with Toney.


----------



## TKOK

Unless Toney worked a lot of takedown defense and ground game this should be Couture's fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Wow the moment we've been all waiting for. FUCK THIS SHIT!


----------



## TKOK

Damn this is pure domination.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

As I expected. All Randy. Easy victory.

Like Rogan I was hoping Toney would put up some better defending.


----------



## Rmx820

I thought it would be quicker.


----------



## McQueen

How long was it? And did Toney cry?


----------



## TKOK

i can't understand what Toney is saying.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

He was too busy sleeping to be crying. :side:

I have no idea what Toney is saying on the mic. Is he normally inaudible?

The rematch I've waited a while for. WAR PENN!


----------



## -Mystery-

How did Tom Brady get to be so sexy?


----------



## Stormbringer

Did Tobey just fall instead of getting taken down?


----------



## AKM-95

Rmx820 said:


> I thought it would be quicker.


Yeah But really this made UFC look bad IMO. Because honestly the match proved nothing.I would rather seen Chuck or somebody else who at least would attempted to stand for a little bit. everybody knew what Randy was going to do which made for lame promotion skeem.


----------



## Blasko

Even Shaq was laughing at Toney's takedown defense.


----------



## TKOK

McQueen said:


> How long was it? And did Toney cry?


like 3 minutes, and no he didn't cry.


----------



## TKOK

-Mystery- said:


> How did Tom Brady get to be so sexy?


It's the Beiber haircut.


----------



## TCE

AKM-95 said:


> Yeah But really this made UFC look bad IMO. Because honestly the match proved nothing.I would rather seen Chuck or somebody else who at least would attempted to stand for a little bit. everybody knew what Randy was going to do which made for lame promotion skeem.


Lol at putting Chuck in there. Do you want to see a fourth fighter die in MMA? Chuck would get killed by Tony, quite clearly because lately Chucks chin has been rocked to shit. Been getting KO'd left and right, and Toney would of just knocked him to death.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

DX-Superkick said:


> Did Tobey just fall instead of getting taken down?


He did. I don't think he took the fight very seriously. All those idiots chanting UFC how about let Couture get in a boxing ring where it's illegal to do anything but punching and watch the same thing happen to Couture that happened to Toney in this fight.

I mean Toney is so far past his prime and out of shape it's not funny. Toney is the heavyweight fat equivalent of Roy Jones Jr at this point and he was never as great as Jones Jr. to begin with.

To me that fight was a joke because Toney didn't even get to stand up and fight with the piece of shit.


----------



## Y2J™

I've got a lot of things to say about UFC 118, but I'll just say this: James Toney vs Randy Couture was the most disappointing fight of the decade. I don't know, maybe I shouldn't have held ANY hopes for Tony, but I was hoping he would at least put up a fight. Deep down I wanted him to win, but I knew he wouldn't. Still, I didn't think he'd get so dominated. Randy could've even ended it earlier than that ffs...

Nate Diaz vs Marcus Davis was an awesome fight, but I wish Davis would've won. Lentz vs Winner was a complete fucking disgrace.


----------



## Rmx820

If they wanted a freak show they could have done Kimbo vs Toney.


----------



## Blasko

Y2J™ said:


> I've got a lot of things to say about UFC 118, but I'll just say this: James Toney vs Randy Couture was the most disappointing fight of the decade. I don't know, maybe I shouldn't have held ANY hopes for Tony, but I was hoping he would at least put up a fight. Deep down I wanted him to win, but I knew he wouldn't. Still, I didn't think he'd get so dominated. Randy could've even ended it earlier than that ffs...
> 
> Nate Diaz vs Marcus Davis was an awesome fight, but I wish Davis would've won. Lentz vs Winner was a complete fucking disgrace.


Are you retarded?


----------



## -Mystery-

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> To me that fight was a joke because Toney didn't even get to stand up and fight with the piece of shit.


Lol @ this. 

YOU MAD.


----------



## Y2J™

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Are you retarded?


LOL. You were the one who thought James Toney was going to win the fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Edgar with two takedowns. Uh-oh.


----------



## -Mystery-

Complete domination by Edgar in the first.


----------



## TKOK

Edgar's looking really good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

BJ took some big hits in the third. He's gonna lose this fight if he doesn't finish it. Ugh.


----------



## -Mystery-

Penn's down 3 rounds and unless he's pulling out a Silva-esque comeback, he's gonna lose this fight 50-45 across the board.

Edgar doesn't even look like he's broken a sweat.


----------



## TCE

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> He did. I don't think he took the fight very seriously. All those idiots chanting UFC how about let Couture get in a boxing ring where it's illegal to do anything but punching and watch the same thing happen to Couture that happened to Toney in this fight.
> 
> I mean Toney is so far past his prime and out of shape it's not funny. Toney is the heavyweight fat equivalent of Roy Jones Jr at this point and he was never as great as Jones Jr. to begin with.
> 
> To me that fight was a joke because Toney didn't even get to stand up and fight with the piece of shit.


You're a joke. Piece of shit? Unbelievable, get some education on MMA before you comment idiot.


----------



## TKOK

-Mystery- said:


> Penn's down 3 rounds and unless he's pulling out a Silva-esque comeback, he's gonna lose this fight 50-45 across the board.


Whatever i was gonna say has been turned around. good takedown.

first 3 rounds BJ wasn't mounting much of a offense.


----------



## -Mystery-

40-36. Back of the line, Penn.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Stream cut out during the 4th. But I see slow-mo replay of Penn falling down. Seems over.

LET THE POWER OF ANDERSON SILVA CONSUME YOU!


----------



## Blasko

Y2J™ said:


> LOL. You were the one who thought James Toney was going to win the fight.


 I can ensure you that everyone here knows I'm kidding. 

You're the one who called the fight a disappointed; when EVERYONE saw the finish a miles away. All the fans, reporters, most of the boxers 

Calling the Lenz disgraceful fight a is baffling, since there's at least several fights per show in all MMA events. Are all those fights disgraceful? 

Either way, stick to pro wrestling. Scrub.


----------



## -Mystery-

Always great to see Penn get dominated. Back of the line, son.


----------



## Blasko

Damn. Penn has no heart.


----------



## arjun14626rko

I cannot say I truly enjoyed this. Couture was amazing and the main event was interesting, but other than that, it did not measure to the last two events.


----------



## Blasko

I'm pretty drained of all these huge MMA events. Haven't had a 'small' show since Liddell/Rich.


----------



## Rajah

Damn, just got home, looks like I missed it all. Hurry up and post the matches!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

TCE said:


> You're a joke. Piece of shit? Unbelievable, get some education on MMA before you comment idiot.


I've been watching UFC for many years now and I've been a boxing fan nearly my whole life and the UFC basically just embarassed one of the best heavyweight boxers in the last 10 years and used this as a platform to try to steal boxing fans and basically rapped a sport I enjoy much more than MMA. You all here in this forum might love UFC and you can do it all you want, to each is own but I'm pissed off by that atrocity of a quick embarrassing fight. Mean while Couture and Dana Whites dicks probably grew 3 inches in the process.


----------



## -Mystery-

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I've been watching UFC for many years now and I've been a boxing fan nearly my whole life and *the UFC basically just embarassed one of the best heavyweight boxers in the last 10 years* and used this as a platform to try to steal boxing fans and basically rapped a sport I enjoy much more than MMA. You all here in this forum might love UFC and you can do it all you want, to each is own but I'm pissed off by that atrocity of a quick embarrassing fight. Mean while Couture and Dana Whites dicks probably grew 3 inches in the process.


Pretty sure Toney begged Dana to let him fight in the UFC, not the other way around. Get your facts straight, kid.


----------



## Blasko

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I've been watching UFC for many years now and I've been a boxing fan nearly my whole life and the UFC basically just embarassed one of the best heavyweight boxers in the last 10 years and used this as a platform to try to steal boxing fans and basically rapped a sport I enjoy much more than MMA. You all here in this forum might love UFC and you can do it all you want, to each is own but I'm pissed off by that atrocity of a quick embarrassing fight. Mean while Couture and Dana Whites dicks probably grew 3 inches in the process.


 lolwat


----------



## arjun14626rko

A Sports Illustrated cover story a few years ago showed that UFC actually stole WWE fans and boxing was left mostly unaffected. I doubt this changed anything.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That's all Toney's fault for not learning enough takedown and ground defense. Hardly "raping" the sport of boxing in my view. And I'm pretty sure Toney wanted the fight, so he just embarrassed himself, if anything.


----------



## Arya Dark

*So the boxer didn't last long in the UFC ring. Does that tell us anything? 

That's a serious question by the way. I really wanna know if that tells us anything about comparing boxing to MMA.*


----------



## Y2J™

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I can ensure you that everyone here knows I'm kidding.
> 
> You're the one who called the fight a disappointed; when EVERYONE saw the finish a miles away. All the fans, reporters, most of the boxers
> 
> Calling the Lenz disgraceful fight a is baffling, since there's at least several fights per show in all MMA events. Are all those fights disgraceful?
> 
> Either way, stick to pro wrestling. Scrub.


I knew what the outcome of the fight was going to be. I just didn't see why it got so much hype if everyone knew it was going to be a disappointment. I was hoping James Toney was going to get at least one punch in.

I expected the first fight of the event to be one that excites us for whats to come later on. It just made me fall asleep. All of the other fights were at least exceptional, this one was the only one that was flat out terrible (besides James Toney).

I also find it pretty funny that you call me a scrub based on one post in this thread. Put down your bag of cheetos and affliction t-shirt and go back to the basement where you belong.

Edgar vs Penn was an entertaining fight. I was waiting for Penn to have his comback, but it just didn't happen.


----------



## -Mystery-

LadyCroft said:


> *So the boxer didn't last long in the UFC ring. Does that tell us anything?
> 
> That's a serious question by the way. I really wanna know if that tells us anything about comparing boxing to MMA.*


No, not really. Either would get dominated in the opposing realm.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Alright you guys are right. It was his fault and I mean who cares about some fat past his prime boxer anyways. I just wished it went a little longer because I wanted to see an outsider come in there and win but it's never happened before. Hell even Muhammad Ali couldn't beat Antonio Inoki in a MMA type of fight once years ago. Think it ended in a draw or something.

It might just be how quickly and easily the win was. It didn't go the way I was expecting, and the crowd chanting UFC with Joe Rogan putting UFC over kinda got to me a little bit.

I guess they are two different beasts and training and a career out of it means everything.


----------



## SteveMania

TCE said:


> Lol at putting Chuck in there. Do you want to see a fourth fighter die in MMA? Chuck would get killed by Tony, quite clearly because lately Chucks chin has been rocked to shit. Been getting KO'd left and right, and Toney would of just knocked him to death.



This isn't long division. Assuming Chuck didn't come to sling and get into another Pier B brawl, he'd take Toney down just as easily as Randy and neuter him inside one round. You'd have to be pretty damn naive to think otherwise.


----------



## Blasko

James Toney wasn't even a draw in boxing. No fans where stolen.


----------



## SteveMania

Y2J™;8779627 said:


> I just didn't see why it got so much hype if everyone knew it was going to be a disappointment.



MMA fans are, by and large, a daft bunch. Most either tried to build a strawman to convince themselves the crazy scenario of Toney landing that zen punch would happen or they're too stupid. Mostly the latter.


----------



## TCE

SteveMania said:


> This isn't long division. Assuming Chuck didn't come to sling and get into another Pier B brawl, he'd take Toney down just as easily as Randy and neuter him inside one round. You'd have to be pretty damn naive to think otherwise.


Yeah that is the wise thing to do, but Chucks all about pleasing the fans. When do you see Chuck go for a takedown? I've only ever seen it in the Wanderlei fight and the Franklin fight. Chuck just loves to stand and bang, thats his image. It would be a mistake doing it against Tony but I believe he would do it anyway.


----------



## Blasko

Y2J™ said:


> I knew what the outcome of the fight was going to be. I just didn't see why it got so much hype if everyone knew it was going to be a disappointment. I was hoping James Toney was going to get at least one punch in.
> 
> I expected the first fight of the event to be one that excites us for whats to come later on. It just made me fall asleep. All of the other fights were at least exceptional, this one was the only one that was flat out terrible (besides James Toney).
> 
> I also find it pretty funny that you call me a scrub based on one post in this thread. Put down your bag of cheetos and affliction t-shirt and go back to the basement where you belong.


 Big time Boxer gives MMA a try against one of the biggest icons in the sport today. How can you NOT hype that? It'd be a moronic thing to pass off. 

Not even going to respond to the other comment, since you don't know what you're going to get with a MMA fight; opener or main event.

I don't own a Affliction shirt and I hate cheetos. The basement comment is lulzy. Nice try.


----------



## TCE

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Alright you guys are right. It was his fault and I mean who cares about some fat past his prime boxer anyways. I just wished it went a little longer because I wanted to see an outsider come in there and win but it's never happened before. Hell even Muhammad Ali couldn't beat Antonio Inoki in a MMA type of fight once years ago. Think it ended in a draw or something.
> 
> It might just be how quickly and easily the win was. It didn't go the way I was expecting, and the crowd chanting UFC with Joe Rogan putting UFC over kinda got to me a little bit.
> 
> I guess they are two different beasts and training and a career out of it means everything.


So sorry that your boy got done, but thats what happens. He came into MMA, and even called out Randy and a bunch of others. He's been chasing Dana all around the country to try and get a contract signed. He's a top boxer, definitely but to disrespect a legend like Couture the way you did, means you are a straight up dick, just because he beat your guy. Learn some respect.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Can somebody post the link to the post card press conference if there is one like at the last event.



TCE said:


> So sorry that your boy got done, but thats what happens. He came into MMA, and even called out Randy and a bunch of others. He's been chasing Dana all around the country to try and get a contract signed. He's a top boxer, definitely but to disrespect a legend like Couture the way you did, means you are a straight up dick, just because he beat your guy. Learn some respect.


LOL and that guy who was dissing Randy Couture sold the ppv and Couture winning so easily and fast could only turn people off from the sport who are more on the casual side or thank god in heaven their at the bar watching it instead of buying it at home. Yeah but what could you do the fight was not fixed so that's how it goes down. In boxing at weigh ins and before hand most of the times in the past theres been disrespect and shenanigans shown by the likes of Tyson among many others, that's just how it goes in his world.


----------



## SteveMania

TCE said:


> Yeah that is the wise thing to do, but Chucks all about pleasing the fans. When do you see Chuck go for a takedown? I've only ever seen it in the Wanderlei fight and the Franklin fight. Chuck just loves to stand and bang, thats his image. It would be a mistake doing it against Tony but I believe he would do it anyway.



If the fight happened, it'd be truly astounding and tragic to see Chuck, still a capable enough wrestler, decide to ply on the feet. Even if he wasn't a great wrestler he'd still probably get takedowns at will because ten years of grappling still beats the fuck out of eight months. Hell, even a brittle-jawed Keith Jardine could ankle pick Toney all day.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Couture's nice guy, back-handed insults toward Toney in the post-fight press conference are killing me.


----------



## Myers

Edgar looks to be getting better and better each time we see him, which is truly scary because he is already at the top of the division. I am actually looking forward to an Edgar/Maynard rematch. As for Penn, I honestly think we will never see him as a UFC champion again. I think the younger, faster fighters are beginning to ascend the rankings and Penn is going to begin a downward slide into the middle of the 155 division.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Funniest moment of the night was when BJ Penns corner man was talking to Penn and called Edgar a little cocksucker. At that point you knew Penn had no chance of winning. Edgar is very calm and has his own style that Penn does not take to so well. His style of just moving alone bobbing his head and upper body took Penn right out of the fight and this made Edgar able to play it his way and be comfortable in there. The most impressive thing about Penn was his chin. I know Edgar is not very big and didn't throw the hardest haymakers but his chin looked indestructible at least.


----------



## McQueen

Frankie fucking Edgar. I'm sorry I ever doubted you.


----------



## Rush

Rockhead said:


> Whatever happened to Amp?





McQueen said:


> AMP not wanting to post on the internet anymore upsets me.





McQueen said:


> I think Chuck Liddell getting his career ended destroyed AMP's spirit.





Rockhead said:


> Yeah he went AWOL after UFC 115


He's posting on twitter, his blog and 411mania. Look up his articles and stuff.



DX-Superkick said:


> Does anyone like Diaz?


heck yeah



McQueen said:


> Frankie fucking Edgar. I'm sorry I ever doubted you.




going to download this later. anything i should skip?


----------



## SteveMania

Props to Edgar, all other possibilities I expected from an Edgar win pale in comparison to what actually happened. I'm not one to harp on intangibles, but BJ's lack of noticeable improvement tells me that his heart isn't in it anymore. Which is ironic considering there's always some underlying reason to reinforce why BJ lost, mostly from his most ardent fanboys.

The odd delusion of most Penn fans is simple. If it isn't Utopian with BJ, he was injured, unmotivated, ill-prepared, etc., like most of his fans put it out to be. Truth is though as lukewarm a performance it was on BJ's end, he didn't have the same fire we're used to seeing from him and you'd think he would have put his pathos on his sleeve knowing he was down on the cards. It's unlike BJ to let a fight slide without looking to put a stamp. I wouldn't be so quick to write him off and send him into the middling parts of the division, that's silly. His best days may very well be behind him, which if that's the case explains his rather ho-hum performances. That said, he's too good to drop fights against mediocrity, let alone against most top-flight 155ers.


----------



## McQueen

By the way Nick, I don't dislike Nate or Nick Diaz as far as them being fighters goes but they both are a couple of punks when it comes down to it.


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> By the way Nick, I don't dislike Nate or Nick Diaz as far as them being fighters goes but they both are a couple of punks when it comes down to it.


thats pretty much why i love them.


----------



## McQueen

Bitch


----------



## Blasko

I fucking love it when the Diaz brothers get punched in the face. 

That's just me.


----------



## McQueen

Dangerous Jay gets it.


----------



## Myers

Yeah I agree with the Diaz brothers being punk bitches.


----------



## McQueen

I saw the whole Couture/Toney fight on Sportscenter. I laughed like a maniac.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> Frankie fucking Edgar. I'm sorry I ever doubted you.


This.

Edgar has officially won me over. Edgar put a dog collar on BJ and made him his bitch and I fucking loved it. As usual, BJ *broke* when things weren't going his way. I think this starts the Liddell-style descent for Penn. Which is fine by me, as I think BJ is a major douche and I'd love to hear what he has to say now. BJ is the king of breaking in fights, it's quite amusing to me.

I loved Couture/Toney. Went exactly as planned: Takedown, mount, punched the shit out of him and then choked out. Loved it. Also loved the crowd chants of UFC and Randy looked far more fired up afterward than usual. And you wanted that fucking gorilla Brock, James? Doubt it now, Brock would have fucked him up FAR worse than Randy did and laughed in his face while he did it.

Florian/Maynard went pretty much exactly how I thought it would but it was boring to watch. Kenny choked big time and I think it's obvious now he will never hold a title in the UFC. Kenny never seems to get better off of his back and it actually kind of annoys me. Edgar/Maynard 2 is going to be very interesting.

Maia/Miranda really showcased Maia's grappling strengths, but I was surprised he wasn't able to pull off the submission. Joe Rogan seemed like he was getting frustrated at Maia not being able to submit him and I kinda thought it was annoying. Rogan knows his shit though and is pretty awesome at BJJ himself. Plus, it's Rogan and he's fucking awesome so I can't stay mad at him  Maia needs to work on his striking big time.

Diaz/Davis was an awesome fight. Diaz fucked Mark up and it was awesome. Nate is a fucking savage and looked amazing out there. Loved the taunting. Too bad he is mentally retarded like his brother Nick. Naaaaaaaaate Diiiiiiaaaazzzzzz /Team America reference.


----------



## Rush

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I fucking love it when the Diaz brothers get punched in the face.
> 
> That's just me.





McQueen said:


> Dangerous Jay gets it.





Myers said:


> Yeah I agree with the Diaz brothers being punk bitches.


 

you forced the avy/usertitle change :side:


----------



## Walls

Just watched the press conference. Frankie wasn't there for 90% of it because he had trouble pissing for the piss test, apparently. BJ decided not to show up, which didn't surprise me. Toney didn't show up because he was pissed off, according to Dana. Kenny didn't show up either, probably because he is embarrassed or emotional because he bombed in his home town. I thought it was interesting that in my previous post I said that Kenny choked and Dana even said in the post fight conference that when it comes to big title fights or big fights in general he chokes. Dana is always honest but that still kinda caught me off guard to hear it. Maynard seems to have a problem speaking ala the Diaz Brothers.

Quote of the conference for me was when Randy was asked if James said anything to him after the fight:

"He said good job...at least I think that's what he said"

Made myself and everyone else lol. I got the sense that Dana and Randy both wanted to celebrate the win a lot more but were being respectful of it.


----------



## laineytheman

I managed to keep out of the way of hearing results and i watched all of the fights except Pierce/Alves and Osipczack/Soto.

Overall this wasnt as great as UFC 117 but it was still an enjoyable card. I'll just discuss the main card fights.

First with Diaz/Davis, now with the whole Diaz brothers are thugs they probably are but hey it's keeping them out of major crime and such. Fighting whether it be boxing or MMA is good for thugs because they have a legal avenue to let out their frustration. Anyway I had Davis winning before the fight and if he hadn't of got cut I think he would have found a way to knock out Diaz but with the cut and the reach disadvantage it was bound to happen, props to Diaz for finishing the fight because even then the judges could have fucked him over because Davis got the 1st round definitely. Davis didnt look great 2nd and 3rd round but the cut really hindered him, it was an awful cut. Davis should not be 'cut' from the UFC though, he deserves another chance.

Florian v Maynard, I had Florian winning this by submission but Maynard easily won all three rounds. Florian was obviously not wanting to go all out striking because of the strong takedown skills of Maynard but he should have took risks in the 3rd round. Dissapointing performance by Florian but I'm sure he will bounce back. Maynard not finishing the fight though, he hasn't fully impressed me yet.

Maia v Miranda was a decent fight, would have liked to have seen Maia get a sub win over Mario but Mario was resilient, again though Mario should have tried the punchers chance more in the 3rd round because he easily lost round 1 and 2. I had Maia by submission before the fight btw.

Couture v Toney, no surprise there at all. It took Randy a couple of minutes to find the right position but it was inevitable once the fight got to the ground, I like a lot of people called a Randy submission win before the fight. Toney coming back is pointless to UFC unless he heavily improves his ground game, the only way a big level fighter would fight him is to teach him another lesson because beating Toney wont lift you up further to title contention by any means, it would be a waste of a fight to be honest.

Now the main event, before the fight I called BJ Penn by submission but I'm glad I was wrong because I was rooting for Frankie. This was a much more exciting fight than the first one, same pace by Frankie but he got good takedowns and he outclassed BJ. Won all 5 rounds against a true lightweight legend, BJ didn't look motivated at all which is surprising with the whole loss and the way he was talking before the fight. I was pretty worried when he was going for the rear naked but it was excellent by Edgar to get to a top position from that.

In terms of Edgar v Maynard 2, if I was UFC I would HEAVILY market that fight or put it as the co-main event to another title fight, or have a VERY strong co-main event because I don't think Edgar/Maynard will draw. Out of their 23 wins combined, 16 have been decision wins and I don't think it'll be an exciting fight unless one of them comes out and finishes it early. But I see it being a slow, methodical start for both men really feeling each other out and not taking risks. Both men are not big names in the UFC (Edgar will surely become one after 2 wins against BJ though) so the marketing will have to be top notch for this match if they want good buy rates.

As I said 117 was better and so was 116, but it wasnt a bad card, not as exciting as I thought it would be overall but Couture shutting up Toney was great  

UFC 119 next, I'm a big Mir and Cro Cop fan but I'm more of a Mir fan. Does not look like the best card to a casual fan but I reckon it has potential to be one of the best PPV's of the year without a doubt.


----------



## Liam Miller

I fucking love Frankie Edgar, people keep countung him out i hope he beats Maynard, never seen Penn taken down like that and so many times by a lightweight.

Randy Couture/Toney did not suprise me one bit

And thank you Lauzon for dominating and making that tool Gabe look like shit.


----------



## Rush

Just watched some of the prelims. Joe Lauzon tore Ruediger a new asshole. That was one of the more one sided beatdowns i think i've ever seen. In a touch over 2 minutes he slammed him twice, took his back at least 3-4 times, had him in side control and mount at least 4-5 times, landed a bunch of clean elbows and punches on the ground before finishing Ruediger off with an armbar. Outstanding performance by J-Lau, even if it was expected he would pick up the win.

Good to see Miller pick up the win after what he's been through over the past year or so. You could definitely see the emotion come out after the win. Needs to work a bit more on his standup and conditioning but its a good win to get back on track after facing 3 high level middleweights in succession.


----------



## -Mystery-

Belfort/Okami main events the 122 card. Guess that means Leben/Wandy upon Wandy's return.


----------



## Dark Church

Belfort/Okami should be a #1 contender's fight for both but I bet it will be just for Belfort. Dana also confirmed Sonnen/Silva 2 which was expected but it is awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage

missed the entire card ... doesn't seem like i missed much.

edgar vs maynard ... that fight should not be a headliner. I'd throw that on as a co-main event. 

I wonder where BJ Penn goes from here....


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> missed the entire card ... doesn't seem like i missed much.
> 
> edgar vs maynard ... that fight should not be a headliner. I'd throw that on as a co-main event.
> 
> I wonder where BJ Penn goes from here....


I'm thinking they either throw Maynard/Edgar as the co for Koscheck/GSP since neither took much damage last night or hold it off until Silva/Sonnen II, which will probably happen Super Bowl weekend. 

I'm thinking they might throw Guida in there against Penn, but that's just a guess. I'm also now beginning to wonder if Ken-Flo is possibly talked into joining WEC's 155.



Dark Church said:


> Belfort/Okami should be a #1 contender's fight for both but I bet it will be just for Belfort. Dana also confirmed Sonnen/Silva 2 which was expected but it is awesome.


It's gonna be tricky cause if they go with Leben/Wandy, you could argue the winner of that fight is more deserving of a shot than the winner of Belfort/Okami. If Belfort wins, that's one win at 185, whereas the winner of Leben/Wandy would have a win over the other plus either a win over Akiyama or Bisping. Gonna be interesting to see how this all shakes out.


----------



## SteveMania

I think BJ/Gomi II and Florian/Sotiropoulos are fights to be made right now. Another win for Sotiropoulos and you have your next contender, a Dunham win next month puts him in prime position and the winner of Miller/Tibau will be a dark horse in the division.

As for Belfort/Okami, tough break for Vitor. Hands down Okami is one of the worst match-ups for him. Not only is Vitor a front-runner with a lukewarm reaction to adversity, Okami will likely take advantage of a weathered Vitor like so many have in the past after the opening takedown.


----------



## Blasko

Vitor has been out for what? Over a year and is greeted by Okami?

Sucks for him.


----------



## Myers

Maynard/Edgar is a better headliner then Mir/Cro Cop,Akiyama/Bisping,and Okami/Belfort. I don't think it needs a GSP/Blanket or Silva/Sonnen II as it's co-main event. The build up basically writes itself. We have Frankie Edgar who has just beat "The greatest Lighweight in MMA history" twice and fought his ass off to become the top LW in the division. Then we have Maynard, a guy who is undefeated and "bullied" his way to become number one contender, and he has already beaten the champion one time before. I myself am looking forward to the fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Maynard/Edgar is a better headliner then Mir/Cro Cop,Akiyama/Bisping,and Okami/Belfort. I don't think it needs a GSP/Blanket or Silva/Sonnen II as it's co-main event. The build up basically writes itself. We have Frankie Edgar who has just beat "The greatest Lighweight in MMA history" twice and fought his ass off to become the top LW in the division. Then we have Maynard, a guy who is undefeated and "bullied" his way to become number one contender, and he has already beaten the champion one time before. I myself am looking forward to the fight.


Akiyama/Bisping and Okami/Belfort are on free TV, tbh. And Mir can sell his fights on his own, plus Cro Cop's got his following.

Nobody is gonna pay $50 to see a card headlined by Maynard and Edgar, they just aren't. It doesn't help that neither can really sell a fight either. You certainly aren't gonna sell that fight to casual viewers and it won't be a picnic selling the fight to the hardcore fans either. It's gonna need a crutch or the buyrates are gonna bomb. Dana knows it, it'll co-main event whatever card it's on.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Just watching Maynard on ESPN last night, yeah dude sucks at talking. Really. He can't talk. No way he can sell that fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

Maynard can not talk but he will get his ass beat in the rematch with Frankie in a stacked card, so it won't matter. 

I really hope Okami embarrasses Belfort. I would rather see a man who deserves a Title shot in Okami than watch Belfort fight and lose badly to the winner of Silva/Sonnen 2.

The Diaz boys do it again, Nate looked a lot like Nick at 118. I never thought I would say this but classy move by Nate after the fight shaking everyone's hands in the opposite corner.


----------



## SteveMania

Franklin/Quarry, AA/Buentello, Silva/Lutter, Evans/Bisping, Busta/Lindland and AA/Eilers weren't heavily cherished main events either. Beef up the card a little and Edgar/Maynard headlining doesn't look so bad.


----------



## laineytheman

^ to be fair Quarry got a following from the Ultimate Fighter original season, so for 12 weeks or so 2 million people watched him every week. And it got 200k buys in 2005 which was great considering only Liddell/Couture 2 beat it that year. 

I honestly think people buy for the main event more than the whole card but thats just me, maybe Dana can take a risk and just have a strong co-main event and main card with Edgar/Maynard main eventing but I think Maynard/Edgar is really only a co-main event. It's likely it will be a decision fight and not a title fight that everyone is dying to see (in terms of the casual fan) like GSP/Koscheck, Shogun/Rashad and Lesnar/Velasquez.

In terms of UFC 119 Mir has draw power and Cro Cop does to an extent, plus I think heavyweights are more appealing to a casual fight than lightweights (even though hardcore fans think its the other way round)


----------



## Rush

fuck business, Edgar/Maynard II deserves to headline whatever event it is on. Any title fight should always be the main event, those guys bust their asses to become the best in their division they deserve some recognition.


----------



## SteveMania

laineytheman said:


> ^ to be fair Quarry got a following from the Ultimate Fighter original season, so for 12 weeks or so 2 million people watched him every week. And it got 200k buys in 2005 which was great considering only Liddell/Couture 2 beat it that year.



Notwithstanding the buyrate (a card originally promoted with two title fights had Riggs made weight), it was still one of the more forgettable main events in recent memory, which was my point. Also, Quarry never fought on the show and hasn't since proven to be a marketing goldmine either.

Build a quality undercard with a powerful co-main event promoted every bit as much as Edgar/Maynard and that should do the trick. It won't produce out-worldly Lesnar numbers, but expect it to range from 500k to 700k.


----------



## laineytheman

SteveMania said:


> Notwithstanding the buyrate (a card originally promoted with two title fights had Riggs made weight), it was still one of the more forgettable main events in recent memory, which was my point. Also, Quarry never fought on the show and hasn't since proven to be a marketing goldmine either.
> 
> Build a quality undercard with a powerful co-main event promoted every bit as much as Edgar/Maynard and that should do the trick. It won't produce out-worldly Lesnar numbers, but expect it to range from 500k to 700k.


Quarry isnt a marketing goldmine agreed but ufc fans seem to have a connection with the original TUF guys. But it wasnt forgettable by any stretch, that KO from Franklin is one of the most remembered in UFC history. I just don't think Maynard/Edgar will draw and someone saying fuck business, i'm sure anyone in charge of UFC (Dana White gets way too much stick for what he does) wants the most money possible each ppv. Like I've said Edgar/Maynard should either be a co-main event or have a STRONG main card. 

I reckon it might be the co-main event to Koscheck/GSP at 124, they will want to end the year strong and two title fights should do that. Plus Maynard/Edgar were not beat up at 118, so I'd predict 124 to have two title fights.

I'm interested to see what's next for Chris Leben, 2 big wins in which he was an underdog. Apparently Dana said Leben/Wanderlei is not happening but stylistically I think it would be a great fight and neither will want to go to the ground and someone will get KO'ed (though in MMA we have thought this about so many fights and they have went to the judges i.e Rashad/Rampage and Liddell/Wanderlei.

Now for Cro Cop, if he beats Mir (hard fight to call btw) I wouldn't be surprised if he faces the loser of Lesnar/Velasquez or Carwin but with Carwin's legal troubles and the fact Carwin/Nelson looks probable I'd stick to either Velasquez/Lesnar. It will be a hard road for Cro Cop to get a title shot but a win against Mir will definitely put him in the top 5 HW in the UFC (which atm is Lesnar/Velasquez/Dos Santos/Carwin/Mir imo)


----------



## SteveMania

The only reason that fight is even remotely remembered is because of the UFC's marketing blitz of promoting Franklin as a dominant champion, hardly a glowing endorsement even then considering Quarry has always been a middling 185er on a good day. The only thing memorable about that KO was Vagersian interrupting Rogan.

As for Cro Cop/Mir, it's a tough stylistic fight for Mir solely because his reaction to an onslaught is apathetic at best and Mirko can still string together combinations better than most heavies. Mir's a notorious front-runner that can look like an Adonis depending on the opponent, or look mediocre when given a problematic fight. Even a faded Mirko still represents the latter, but the fact that he took it on short notice may play a peripheral role in the fight. I've got Mir by a small margin in a fight that's very close to a pick 'em.


----------



## Rush

laineytheman said:


> Quarry isnt a marketing goldmine agreed but ufc fans seem to have a connection with the original TUF guys. *But it wasnt forgettable by any stretch, that KO from Franklin is one of the most remembered in UFC history.* I just don't think Maynard/Edgar will draw and someone saying fuck business, i'm sure anyone in charge of UFC (Dana White gets way too much stick for what he does) wants the most money possible each ppv. Like I've said Edgar/Maynard should either be a co-main event or have a STRONG main card.


On paper the fight is awful as a main event. You're looking at that fight knowing the result and how it played out rather than how it was hyped and built.

Business shouldn't take precidence over the sporting aspect. But disregarding that anyway look at some of the main events over the past couple of years

- Sanchez vs Stevenson
- Franklin vs Belfort
- Couture vs Vera
- Couture vs Coleman

Now Couture is going to draw but Vera and Coleman? come on, they're fucking hopeless. Franklin/Belfort was an average main event with an average card. Sanchez/Stevenson is a horrible main event on paper. Hell its not even a good co-main.

The recent run of staked cards has clearly made everyone want to have an amazing main event for every single event and that just isn't going to happen. You have Edgar who beat Penn in 2 straight fights up against the guy who gave him his only career loss. If that doesn't sell the hardcore fans then thats just sad. As for the casuals, a decent card will make up for it or like a couple of the aformentioned main events they could hold the fight in an overseas market (like Australia :side and look to build the UFC around the world rather than focusing purely on PPV buys.


----------



## SteveMania

Sticksy said:


> The recent run of staked cards has clearly made everyone want to have an amazing main event for every single event and that just isn't going to happen.



This, pretty much. Zuffa's ongoing expansion means more promotional events (this year alone we're looking at over 20) and it's difficult to manufacture steak every time out. Edgar/Maynard is a fine main event so long as they provide a quality undercard.


----------



## Blasko

Like I said, I'm pretty drained from all these staked cards and 'epic' Main Events.


----------



## laineytheman

to be fair Sanchez/Stevenson and Couture/Vera were free ppvs for the US so they won't put on great main events for free anymore. Franklin/Belfort imo isnt a bad main event for a non title fight because obviously every ppv can't have a title fight, I find Franklin to be a great fighter and Belfort is still good to this day. UFC 103 had a good main card with Trigg/Koscheck, Cro Cop/Dos Santos and Kampmann/Daley as well.

Now I only started watching UFC in 2008 (First match was Lesnar/Mir) but I could only watch streams of matches live as my internet plan was crap until a few months ago (now ive downloaded shit loads of ufc ppvs ) So I can't talk about marketing for 2005 stuff because i wasn't watching but i'll take your word for it. 

Obviously in the stand up Mir will have a disadvantage but look at what he did to Kongo, no one would have thought he could knock down and submit Kongo so quickly (the submission part yeah but the knockdown that quickly was surprising). Mir isn't one for takedowns but if he can find a way to takedown and Cro Cop and get a body limb I see it being a submission win for Mir but if he can't, Mir will probably be stopped. He hasn't exactly got a solid chin.


----------



## Rush

You could argue that the events were for free due to the poor main events. IMO its really more due to the time differences thus they're not going to blow their load on a huge title match in England/Ireland etc which won't be seen by as many people.

Always good to see wrestling fans come across to watch Brock but then become fans of the sport


----------



## laineytheman

Sticksy said:


> You could argue that the events were for free due to the poor main events. IMO its really more due to the time differences thus they're not going to blow their load on a huge title match in England/Ireland etc which won't be seen by as many people.
> 
> Always good to see wrestling fans come across to watch Brock but then become fans of the sport


haha yeh, but i want to see him lose not win . I've known of UFC since around 2000 but I have never really had an avenue to watch it. I lived in the UK From 95-05 (I literally left new years eve leading to 2006 lol) and apparently TUF season 1 was on Bravo but of course Bravo wasn't a big cable channel in the UK so I didn't see advertisements at all. I'd heard of UFC through video games and ppv advertisements but had never bothered to download or watch on the internet till i heard about lesnar joining. But because of a crappy internet plan I had to buy old dvd's, I bought TUF season 1 which really got me into the UFC, then season 2. And by the end of 2008/early 2009 I would class myself as a UFC fan . All the shows are on PPV but the fight nights are on a cable channel here, I remember watching most of the Silva/Irvin Fight Night just by channel switching onto it.

In terms of Pay Per Views in Australia they are $40 for each show and I'm a 18 year old student who barely gets any shifts so I have to download each show. Only show I ever bought (I didn't end up paying for it ) was UFC 106, I only bought because I like Forrest Griffin and Tito. The rest of the main card was a pile of shit  Koscheck/Johnson a co-main event! lol but it was only cause Lesnar was unable to compete 

UFC PPV's won't get good buyrates here, I think they probably get less than WWE ppv's because the market isn't that big here yet. UFC Unleashed, UFC Countdown and now old UFC PPV's (mostly 2008-09 ones) are airing on a digital free channel called One HD, we also got UFC 110 free on One live. I think UFC should put their ppvs on One HD or Setanta Sports (bascially a sports channel you have to pay an extra $12 a month for, WEC currently airs on there). Setanta would have to offer big money like ESPN in the UK did to show UFC events but I think it would be worth it in the long run.


----------



## Rush

Haha, I live in Australia so yeah i either stream the show or head to a mates place where we all chip in a couple of bucks and pay for it. Fuel TV shows TUF, Fight Nights, Unleashed and some other stuff. Love it as well as One HD. Free MMA for australians is very underrated :side:


----------



## laineytheman

yeh, i'd watch with a few mates and chip in if it was a sat night like in USA but sunday arvo lol, cbf especially if ive been out the night before. 

but yeh Australia is getting a lot of UFC on free/cable tv to support the PPV's so im not complaining too much. At least I get to watch TUF on Fuel a few days after it airs in the US


----------



## Zombiekid29

Sticksy said:


> Always good to see wrestling fans come across to watch Brock but then become fans of the sport


This is exactly what happened to me. I wonder how Vince McMahon feels about not resigning Brock when he had the chance in 2005.

Anyway I'm glad UFC is having a few smaller events now. The streak of epic cards since UFC 111 has totally burnt me out for the time being.


----------



## Rush

laineytheman said:


> yeh, i'd watch with a few mates and chip in if it was a sat night like in USA but sunday arvo lol, cbf especially if ive been out the night before.
> 
> but yeh Australia is getting a lot of UFC on free/cable tv to support the PPV's so im not complaining too much. At least I get to watch TUF on Fuel a few days after it airs in the US


I'm a uni student so being drunk or hungover all weekend isn't that unusual haha.


----------



## seancarleton77

Edgar may very well draw, he's exciting and he beat BJ Penn... twice! Maynard however couldn't draw a fly to shit.


----------



## bboy

first proper UFC event I have seen. I was very impressed


----------



## Dark Church

Maynard/Edgar will be a fine main event they have had quite a few main events in recent years that were worse.

Franklin/Okami
Couture/Coleman
Rampage/Jardine
Hughes/Alves
Evans/Bisping
Ortiz/Griffin 2
Nogueira/Velasquez

oh and those were the non free PPV events either if you add those you have

Cro Cop/Gonzaga
Couture/Vera
Bisping/Leben
Sanchez/Stevenson

Edger/Maynard for a title will be just fine and if they book a strong co main event it will look even better.


----------



## THH

Bought tickets the day of 118 and drove up to Boston. The energy in the building for Couture/Toney was amazing. Edgar impressed the hell out of me.

Edit: Oh, and Couture coming out to 'Mean Street' was fucking awesome!


----------



## laineytheman

i wish i could go to a ufc ppv, though im probably going to the next one in Australia wherever it is. Doubt it will be in Melbourne though, our premier has the 1993 UFC mentality  So fucking stupid how they sanction boxing but not MMA, MMA is a safer sport if you look at the long term stats and facts.


----------



## Walls

Australians get fucked out of a lot of things, so that doesn't surprise me. We here in Ontario were screwed out of the UFC coming here until really recently. Def. can't wait until the UFC comes to Toronto, as I'm about 2 hours from there. I would have to think it will be at the Rogers Center which holds at least 50,000. Tickets are going to be quite expensive I would have to think, but I don't really care.

Also just read that GSP/Josh is going to be in Montreal. Have fun, Josh. The atmosphere in that building is going to be amazing.


----------



## McQueen

Just imagine the crowd if Josh actually caught GSP and KO'd him early. Oh man.


----------



## Walls

Indeed, but also imagine Josh's victory speech. It would be beyond epic. I don't think we are going to hear it, as I predict GSP goes through him.


----------



## Blasko

I was watching King of the Hill on adult swim and saw a commercial featuring Cain Valequez.

My jaw dropped.


----------



## bam-bam

Holy shit, GSP/Koscheck in Montreal??? This crowd is going to be like ECW fans in the Hammerstein Ballroom watching John Cena.

Awesome!


----------



## McQueen

walls said:


> Indeed, but also imagine Josh's victory speech. It would be beyond epic. I don't think we are going to hear it, as I predict GSP goes through him.


Yeah. I like Kos but I don't see him getting past GSP unless he lands a lucky shot.

Was it a commercial for Brown Pride Dangerous Jay?


----------



## Myers

The Cain Velasquez commercial is for Lugz shoes. I saw the commercial a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## McQueen

Lugz, shoes for Thugz. Funkmaster Flex isn't a cool enough spokeperson anymore?


----------



## Myers

The commercial is kind of retarded IMO


----------



## McQueen

Yeah WTF does that have to do with fighting? :lmao


----------



## Myers

You didn't know he wears shoes that are built for the streets?


----------



## McQueen

I guess I need a pair of Lugz to get over my agoraphobia. I'm too afraid to walk down the streets.


----------



## laineytheman

shark fights 13 looks more appealing than some strikeforce cards of recent. i hope jardine wins, ive been a fan of his unorthodox style too bad its helped him get KO'ed 3 or 4 times, i thought he won the fight against hamill though. 

Sokoudjiou v Alexander should not last more than 2 rounds, someone should get a knockout victory. 

Paul Daley also in action, he'll likely win this fight and go to Strikeforce I reckon. But I think Nick Diaz would beat him, Daley isn't great on the ground. If he develops great takedown defense over the next year and beyond, he'll be a handful for any 170lb fighter.


----------



## Rush

Daley is English so his wrestling won't improve that much :side:


----------



## seancarleton77

I think it's safe to say that the Montreal crowd during St. Pierre vs. Kos will be the craziest crowd in UFC history.


----------



## laineytheman

yeh plus koscheck is the type of fighter who loves being hated, he'll feed off the energy as much as GSP will. I'm expecting GSP to finish it but I'm hoping its a very competitive fight


----------



## McQueen

I'm guessing it will be about as competitive as their last fight which was pretty one sided.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao I can't wait for Lesnar to annihilate Velasquez's overrated ass.


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't be surprised at all if Cain won.


----------



## Walls

I would be. When (not if) Brock charges him and takes him down, he isn't getting back up.


----------



## McQueen

I still think Cain has the skill to beat Brock but yeah the size differencial might be his downfall. I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Walls

The size difference is going to be a lot of guys downfall. Brock is just too damn big for a lot of the guys in the division. When Brock is on top of someone they disappear underneath him. Even Shane did. Plus, he moves like he weighs 170 pounds and when he comes into the fight around 280 with that type of size, speed and strength, that's a wrap son. He needs to work on his striking a bit, it looked terrible against Shane. Brock works a lot on submission defense and on his submissions in general. If he got really good at submissions, everyone is fucked. Brock has the natural strength to just power out of a lot of submissions with brute force, and then if he can put that force into his own submissions while smothering guys while on top then holy shit. It would not surprise me if we see Brock tapping guys left and right in the future.

Brock isn't unbeatable, but I see no one currently in the HW Division that can do it. I see Brock taking Cain down and that's it for him. And JDS? Ha, have fun. Brock is going to mash him. That's a Couture/Toney conclusion fight for me.


----------



## Rush

Wow, underrate Cain's wrestling and ability in general a bit more. oh wait you can't, nevermind.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm expecting a war, but first thing's first, the size argument is trivial. Cain wrestled behemoths in his senior year and some of the all time greats in the last few decades like Steve Mocco and Cole Konrad (yes I'm aware Lesnar trains with him). Mind you they only beat Cain on riding time, which is to say they never got a clean takedown on him. So far from what we've seen of both, Lesnar's exceptional physical gifts have made the transition a smooth one, and Cain has developed some of the best striking fundamentals for a converted-wrestler.

Chain wrestling and cardio will be the key to this fight. Lesnar has a solid power double leg that he uses sparingly, problem is he rarely sets it up. If you watched the Herring, Couture and Carwin fights, Lesnar will more often then not charge forward with no feints or setups in sight and rely heavily on his speed and power to bank on the takedown. Opposite of Lesnar, Cain alternates to the head and body nicely and will often transition to a single or a double to complete the exchange. If Lesnar can adopt a good play-by-the-numbers strategy and change up his routine by say throwing a double jab/right cross then shooting, or stringing any 2-3 piece combination and then changing levels, he'll find more success in the takedown department. As for Cain, he'll need to use good lateral movement to avoid getting plowed and to gauge Lesnar's timing. This is easily the most compelling HW fight in years, even though I favor Cain.


----------



## Stormbringer

Cain's too small for Brock plain and simple.

Shane was supposed to be a one punch cannon and Brock weathered that storm to sub him sub the next round.

Cain isn't the wrestler Shane is and definately not the wrestler Brock is. When Brock gets on top of him he's done.

The only person Brock couldn't hold down was Randy and well, he's the "God Father of G-n-P!"


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I haven't seen any Cain Vilazquez so I can't really say much about him but if Brock wins this fight then let's take Junior Del Santos very seriously to beat Brock. He basically dismantled Roy Nelson but credit to Nelson for taking it on the chin for 3 rounds. Brock has the size and took everything from Shane Carwin but anything could happen if that fight happens which I think is likely. After that though if Brock beats Del Santos who challenges Brock? Jon Jones maybe.


----------



## SteveMania

DX-Superkick said:


> Cain isn't the wrestler Shane is and definately not the wrestler Brock is. When Brock gets on top of him he's done.



You're right, he's better. Carwin's whizzer on Lesnar was impressive and a testament to how improved his defensive wrestling is, but his offense is nothing to rave about seeing as all of a 5'11'' portly Englishman in Neil Wain managed to stuff an early shot and wobbly him in the process. Truth be told, Carwin isn't a great fighter even by HW standards. His boxing his rudimentary at best, his defense is nil and the only time he really impressed me was when he managed to scramble back up to his feet after Gonzaga, a Mundials World champion, mounted him.


----------



## McQueen

DX-Superkick said:


> Cain's too small for Brock plain and simple.
> 
> Cain isn't the wrestler Shane is and definately not the wrestler Brock is. When Brock gets on top of him he's done.


The first part could end up being possible, I wouldn't rule that out. The second part is laughably funny.

Jon Jones is at 205. Wrong division.


----------



## Stormbringer

McQueen said:


> The first part could end up being possible, I wouldn't rule that out. The second part is laughably funny.
> 
> *Jon Jones* is at 205. Wrong division.


Where'd I mention Jones?


----------



## McQueen

That was aimed at ViolenceisGolden.


----------



## SteveMania

Anyone who hasn't killed all their brain cells through paint consumption should be able to tell that Cain, while still a work in progress, is a much better fighter than Carwin.


----------



## Blasko

That commercial proves one thing: Cain has no charisma. 

JDS might have more charisma then him and he doesn't speak fluid English.


----------



## McQueen

SteveMania said:


> Anyone who hasn't killed all their brain cells through paint consumption should be able to tell that Cain, while still a work in progress, is a much better fighter than Carwin.


I worked with Paint thinner for years and I came to the same conclusion you did.


----------



## Walls

Sticksy said:


> Wow, underrate Cain's wrestling and ability in general a bit more. oh wait you can't, nevermind.


I'm not meaning to underrate Cain, but I see why it comes off that way. I just think that when Brock gets him down, he won't get up. Brock is just too big for Cain, plain and simple. Cain has far better hands in the stand up department, no questions asked. I just don't see him being on his feet long enough to land those shots. When Brock charges at you at 280, you're going to the ground 8 times out of 10. Shane stuffed Brock's takedowns in the first round, but they weren't his normal forced takedowns, he was just trying to avoid getting smashed. Brock was getting clipped while attempting them and they were standing really close to each other when Brock was attempting them while getting blasted in the face by Shane. 

Cain's impressive without question, but he isn't going to beat Brock. I am fully willing to eat my words if he does beat him.


----------



## Myers

I don't think Cain will win either, but I think Cain serves as a much larger problem for Lesnar then Carwin did.


----------



## Blasko

Watching old PRIDE is weird. 

Nog's and Wand's face looking untouched. Fedor not really aging and CroCop being a unstoppable monster are all weird to me, no matter how many times I watch.


----------



## Myers

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Watching old PRIDE is weird.
> 
> Nog's and Wand's face looking untouched. Fedor not really aging and CroCop being a unstoppable monster are all weird to me, no matter how many times I watch.


I feel the same way when I watch old chuck liddell fights


----------



## laineytheman

Cain has a better chance than Carwin in my opinion, Cain's wrestling is good and if he can sprawl the takedowns of Lesnar and keep it on the feet, Lesnar is getting Knocked out. Lesnar's striking is awful, he should have easily been able to knock out Mir in the first round of both their fights if he had good ability. I'm tipping Cain to take the title in this one.

Also, I think Matt Hughes might face Dennis Hallman next year sometime. Hughes has said he won't fight again in 2010 and since I don't think he really cares too much at least at the moment for trying to climb to the top of the WW division again, he would want to avenge the defeats to Hallman. I don't think he particularly wants to face the likes of Koscheck or Fitch.


----------



## SteveMania

I love looking at retarded posts proclaiming that Cain is too small and Lesnar too good a wrestler because it shows that you clearly don't know anything about their respective wrestling careers. Cain wrestled huge, technical wrestlers like Konrad and Mocco to close points decisions and he beat Konrad. A big, gifted wrestler like Lesnar isn't anything he hasn't seen before.

This is going to be one hell of a close heavyweight tilt and I'm leaning towards the quicker guy with more weapons and better cardio.


----------



## Dark Church

Cain's major weakness is his chin. If he can get rocked so easily by Kongo then Brock would KO him quick on the feet. Meanwhile Brock may have the best chin in the heavyweight division. Oh and I haven't even mentioned wrestling at all which is clearly another advantage for Brock. If Cain manages to win I would call it a bigger upset than Penn/Edgar.


----------



## McQueen

I don't see Cain's chin a weakness seeing as he recovered immediately each time he got dropped by Kongo. Furthermore Kongo is a better striker than Brock even if Brock has more power. If Brock wins he is doing do on the ground as I think if he trys to stand up with Cain hes going to lose.

Fight can go either way.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Cain's major weakness is his chin. If he can get rocked so easily by Kongo then Brock would KO him quick on the feet. Meanwhile Brock may have the best chin in the heavyweight division. Oh and I haven't even mentioned wrestling at all which is clearly another advantage for Brock. If Cain manages to win I would call it a bigger upset than Penn/Edgar.



Your opinions are generally complete shit fueled by some sort of hatred toward a specific fighter, i.e. Cain, Shogun, Diaz, Penn, etc.

Wrestling isn't 'clearly another advantage' for Lesnar and it's that sort of ad-nauseum that manages to make you appear stupider than you already look. If anything Cain has shown superior wrestling and positional grappling than Lesnar seeing as he always sets up and doesn't often resort to a power blast double-leg that Lesnar charges in with routinely. And unlike Lesnar, Cain will often pass and look to gain dominant position which is why he'll risk a scramble trying to unload from the mount.

Lastly, the Kongo fight (which Cain took on three weeks notice) was if anything else indicative that Cain has a sturdy beard. The shots he took would have floored most heavies and Cain took them flush, popped right back up a nanosecond later and was already deep on a takedown. You can't possibly have an iffy chin with such incredible recovery, having that sort of reaction time is a direct connotation to having a good chin.


----------



## Walls

If Brock is foolish enough to stand with Cain, his chances of winning go down dramatically, true. I question Cain's chin as well because Kongo rocked him a few times and if that happened then I think if Lesnar connects with that massive right he has, that's a wrap for Cain. And if it doesn't knock him out then it would probably at least stun him and drop him in which case Brock would bull rush him like he did Heath and then that's a wrap again for Cain. I have my doubts that Cain could knock Lesnar out if Shane couldn't. Cain's hands are a lot faster than Shane's though, so if Cain lights Brock up with some combination's then who knows? I still doubt they would knock him out though.

I still say he goes through Cain and then makes a joke out of JDS.


----------



## SteveMania

walls said:


> I question Cain's chin as well because Kongo rocked him a few times and if that happened then I think if Lesnar connects with that massive right he has, that's a wrap for Cain.



1) Lesnar doesn't possess the technique Kongo does standing, which makes that zen overhand right a long-shot at best.

2) Cain's ability to recover as quickly as he did is an indicator that his chin isn't as questionable as some have put it out to be. You don't just spring back up and grab hold of a single literally half a second later without having at least a competent jaw.


----------



## Walls

Brock isn't as good as Kongo on his feet, that's 100% true. Doesn't mean that Brock still can't unwind it on him. And who knows how good Brock's hands will be when he steps in there? He does have a competent chin, but I still think that if Brock connects standing that one of the two things I said before would happen.


----------



## SteveMania

Definitely possible, I wouldn't rule it out. He'd have to bank on it early though because odds of him throwing hands for longer than necessary are slim.


----------



## Rush

Team Cain vs Team Brock - Its on already :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm indifferent. I'm just ready for the primetime series. I think it's going to be outstanding.


----------



## Walls

I think it's obvious by now I am Team Brock 

I love the prime time series, regardless of who's in it. They are always very well done.


----------



## Myers

Same here, I don't mind if either wins, I just want to see a great fight. That primetime series should be good


----------



## RKing85

I am more looking forward to Cain/JDS than I am for Cain/Brock (I think that says who I am backing in the Cain/Brock fight)


----------



## seancarleton77

I want Cain to pull it out so we can get Cain and Dos Santos as well. Brock vs. Big Country could be good, I'm not sure Brock could finish Roy, and I'm sure Roy could tap Brock if he got him in a submission, Roy is after all a better overall fighter and submission artist than Frank Mir.


----------



## Rush

Mir > Nelson


----------



## laineytheman

Mir would use his size and strength to beat Nelson, I reckon Mir would tap Nelson but I think overall Nelson is the better fighter (if you get what I mean).

I would rather Cain win and people saying Kongo rocked him, Kongo is a very good striker in the UFC too bad his ground game sucks and Cain still took him down. Cain would beat Lesnar in the stand up easily, I still think it's Cains victory. Csin v JDS would pretty much all be stand up I'm assuming and an exciting fight but I think Cain would want to take it to the ground because I rate JDS striking higher than Cain's. Lesnar v JDS would be Lesnar submission or ground n pound win unless JDS worked on his jiu jitsu with the Nogueiras and Anderson silva a hell of a lot.


----------



## SteveMania

I wouldn't hesitate to pick Nelson over Mir just because it's an awful match-up for Mir. Not to mention Mir's too much of a flake for me to invest much confidence in anyway. For every moment of brilliance, there's just as much uncouthness we see from him to ever string together more than a few wins against even halfway decent heavyweights. He wouldn't have any discernible advantage on the floor against Big Country, his bread and butter, and his striking (while improved) is still limited. He threw the same 1-2-4 on Nog and the only reason it looked imposing was thanks to Nog's geriatric reflexes and him moving straight backwards every time. Mir's also notorious for possessing a shoddy gas tank which he would need against Nelson.


----------



## Rush

You say Mir's striking is limited but i'd hardly say that Nelson is imposing on the feet. It'd be a close fight but i'd tip Mir.


----------



## SteveMania

It's nothing fancy, but Nelson does have an advantage there when you take into account Mir's fragile history whenever he gets tagged. I wouldn't say he has a bad chin so much as he reacts poorly after getting hit, something more instinctive that I doubt he'll ever correct.

It'd be more compelling if Mir had a proven gas tank worthy of three rounds, which remains to be seen (he doesn't typically look great after the first round). Just an all-around poor match-up for Mir, not to say that he can't beat better guys than Nelson, he probably can. Nelson's chin, durability, cardio and his own competence on the floor, where he may very well have the advantage both on top or in guard, make it a tough fight for Mir.


----------



## Myers

Joe Warren is the new Bellator featherweight champion. Joe Soto got a little to confident and got caught,


----------



## Rush

glad Warren picked up the title. haven't seen the fight but apparently he got raped in round one before the highlight reel KO.

Karo Parisyan vs. Dennis Hallman is rumoured for UFC 123. fuck Karo.


----------



## Myers

I hope they a fighter on call for whn Karo backs out of another fight.


----------



## Rush

Or he better have some options when he pisses hot and gets suspended again.


----------



## laineytheman

i hate karos voice...that is all


----------



## Walls

Karo in general annoys the fuck out of me. He looks like a stereotypical greasy Persian. His hair is always greasy as fuck, he wears a bunch of obnoxious gold chains and wears hideous clothing that he thinks he makes fashionable. I'm aware he's Armenian, but in this category there really is no difference.

I swear I would not be surprised if he came out to his next fight in a crushed velvet suit.


----------



## seancarleton77

Karo is a bitch, and he's going to get fucked like one next time he fights a tough challenger.


----------



## Liam Miller

my judo throws are the best
the best throws in the world
all other throws
are done by little girls.

Yeah Karo is quite the douche, which is a shame man has talent


----------



## McQueen

God I hated hearing that over and over while playing Undisputed.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> God I hated hearing that over and over while playing Undisputed.


I hated it as well, thankfully it's not in 2010.


----------



## Stormbringer

WWE_TNA said:


> my judo throws are the best
> the best throws in the world
> all other throws
> are done by little girls.
> 
> Yeah Karo is quite the douche, which is a shame man has talent


I actually liked it. I just wish there was more than 10 quotes!


----------



## RKing85

If 12 months ago someone had said to you that Dennis Hallman has an EXCELLENT shot at going to 2-1 in his current UFC run, who would have believed that? (And it should be 3-0. He was hosed by the ref in his fight with John Howard)


----------



## laineytheman

in the process of watching UFC 87, finished the Heath Herring v Lesnar fight as I've seen the first punch over and over again but never saw the full fight before. Lol at Dan Mirrologita I think poking Herring in the eye and laughing at it, can't say as much as I dislike Lesnar the fight would have changed if it didn't happen. But the ending of it is why I dislike Lesnar, I respect his ability and talent but with 7 seconds to go he starts celebrating then starts acting like a douche afterwards to Herring like hes still in WWE. I hope Cain beats some respect into him next month.


----------



## SteveMania

I've been surprised by Hallman's recent run as well, but still if you're losing to him in 2010 then you probably don't belong in the UFC. Given Karo's recent hardships I wouldn't be surprised if he eked another workmanlike/takedown clinic. Safe to say Karo's best days are behind him, which is a shame. Say what you will of him as a person, but there was never a dull moment in any of his fights before painkillers morphed him into a Nyquil-addled man.


----------



## Walls

laineytheman said:


> in the process of watching UFC 87, finished the Heath Herring v Lesnar fight as I've seen the first punch over and over again but never saw the full fight before. Lol at Dan Mirrologita I think poking Herring in the eye and laughing at it, can't say as much as I dislike Lesnar the fight would have changed if it didn't happen. But the ending of it is why I dislike Lesnar, I respect his ability and talent but with 7 seconds to go he starts celebrating then starts acting like a douche afterwards to Herring like hes still in WWE. I hope Cain beats some respect into him next month.


I don't think you can say Lesnar is like that anymore given how he handled his win at 116. I LOVED Brock's cockiness though. When you are that big and fast and you're a human gorilla, that to me gives you license to say whatever the fuck you want. I don't see anyone who is going to stop him in the near future.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm amused by Lesnar's antics. He'll normally say things unintentionally humorous just because he doesn't give a fuck about what anyone thinks. He's not about spouting typical canned PR-responses, appealing to the masses or the karate nerds that train at the local Y, which I like.


----------



## Walls

Thing with Lesnar is, he is so big and backs up what he says so why shouldn't he say it? When you are that big and that good (while still improving) then again, I say say whatever the hell you want until someone shuts you up.


----------



## killacamt

here are the payouts for ufc 118 last weekend.... 

(credit: gerweck.net)

~ The total paydays from UFC 118 last Saturday included:

Frankie Edgar: $96,000 (includes $48,000 win bonus) def. B.J. Penn: $150,000
Randy Couture: $250,000 (no win bonus) def. James Toney: $500,000
Demian Maia: $68,000 ($34,000 win bonus) def. Mario Miranda: $8,000
Gray Maynard: $46,000 ($23,000 win bonus) def. Kenny Florian: $65,000
Nate Diaz: $60,000 ($30,000 win bonus) def. Marcus Davis: $31,000
Joe Lauzon: $24,000 ($12,000 win bonus) def. Gabe Ruediger: $8,000
Nik Lentz: $22,000 ($11,000 win bonus) def. Andre Winner: $10,000
Dan Miller: $30,000 ($15,000 win bonus) def. John Salter: $8,000
Greg Soto: $12,000 ($6,000 win bonus) def. Nick Osipczak: $10,000
Mike Pierce: $24,000 ($12,000 win bonus) def. Amilcar Alves: $6,000



someone for the life of me tell me why James Toney got the most money???


----------



## seancarleton77

Someone paid Damien Maia and James Toney WAYYYY TOO MUCH!


----------



## killacamt

yea that person's name is Dana White


----------



## Rush

Maia got too much? you kidding me?

Toney got paid fuckloads but this just coveers the disclosed amounts. Someone like Couture would definitely earn a portion of the PPV revenue and stuff like that. Toney did get paid way too much but Dana got to embarrass boxing somewhat and paid half a mill to make it happen.


----------



## seancarleton77

Sticksy said:


> Maia got too much? you kidding me?
> 
> Toney got paid fuckloads but this just coveers the disclosed amounts. Someone like Couture would definitely earn a portion of the PPV revenue and stuff like that. Toney did get paid way too much but Dana got to embarrass boxing somewhat and paid half a mill to make it happen.


He got paid more than Nate Diaz, now that is some bullshit! Diaz has a bigger following and puts on better fights. Even with a weight disadvantage Diaz would kick Maia's fucking head in.


----------



## McQueen

Who cares?


----------



## Myers

seancarleton77 said:


> He got paid more than Nate Diaz, now that is some bullshit! Diaz has a bigger following and puts on better fights. Even with a weight disadvantage Diaz would kick Maia's fucking head in.


Maia has a better win/loss which helps when negotiating a new contract, and won his first five fights by submission, it probably also helped that he got submission of the night 4 of the 5 fights. He has fought for the MW title and headlined the PPV. It was only an 8k difference anyways, and I would take Maia if them two were ever to fight. 

I read that Toney is going to get somewhere between 750k to 1 mil once you add PPV residuals and other endorsements.


----------



## McQueen

Hypothetically Nate would score some points via his jabs but i'd still expect Maia would take him down and own him in Jujitsu.


----------



## Walls

I'm amazed at the gaps in pay between some fighters. Some of the lower level guys get paid nothing and then you factor in taxes and training costs, etc I'm amazed they get by.

I was amazed to learn that Carwin only got $40,000 to headline the biggest ppv of the year and Brock got like over $300,000. Brock is obviously the bigger star, but shit, 40 G's only for Carwin? Fighters need to get paid more, it's a shame. I've read before that the UFC makes anywhere from 30-40 million per ppv when you factor in the attendance and revenue from the ppv itself or something like that. I could very easily be wrong on that, so if I am save the flaming. I know I have heard Tito say that in a few interviews, but it's Tito so I take it with a grain of salt. I do agree with Tito though, fighters need to get paid more. The top level guys make some good bank but the mid level and lower level ones don't make shit. I saw a thing on mixedmartialarts.com about Todd Duffee looking for a job on weekends because he is tired of always been broke. This motherfucker holds the record in the UFC for fastest knockout and fights in the UFC, yet I have more money than he does. Something wrong with that.

As far as Nate/Maia goes, Nate would destroy him on their feet but once it got to the ground Maia would fuck him.


----------



## Myers

Well Duffee has only had two fights in the UFC, and he lost one of them. It's not like he came from winning world BJJ tournaments or is a former boxing champion. He is only 24 years old, he hasn't done anything yet. Once he gets a string of wins and some marketability, he will get endorsements and make a decent living.

Carwin would have got 80k if he had won the fight, which is a good chunk of change for a regular person. If he continues to win he will make even more per fight when his contract is up for negotiating.


----------



## HARASHIMA

UFC 119 ARE SOLD OUT???


----------



## Rush

walls said:


> I'm amazed at the gaps in pay between some fighters. Some of the lower level guys get paid nothing and then you factor in taxes and training costs, etc I'm amazed they get by.
> 
> I was amazed to learn that Carwin only got $40,000 to headline the biggest ppv of the year and Brock got like over $300,000. Brock is obviously the bigger star, but shit, 40 G's only for Carwin? Fighters need to get paid more, it's a shame. I've read before that the UFC makes anywhere from 30-40 million per ppv when you factor in the attendance and revenue from the ppv itself or something like that. I could very easily be wrong on that, so if I am save the flaming. I know I have heard Tito say that in a few interviews, but it's Tito so I take it with a grain of salt. I do agree with Tito though, fighters need to get paid more. The top level guys make some good bank but the mid level and lower level ones don't make shit. I saw a thing on mixedmartialarts.com about Todd Duffee looking for a job on weekends because he is tired of always been broke. This motherfucker holds the record in the UFC for fastest knockout and fights in the UFC, yet I have more money than he does. Something wrong with that.
> 
> As far as Nate/Maia goes, Nate would destroy him on their feet but once it got to the ground Maia would fuck him.


A lot of the time a fighter will sign a 5-6 fight contract. Now depending on where they're at at the time of the signing will be heavily reflected in their money. Carwin is still a relatively young fighter, and has jumped up into main event class in a short time. He'll undoubtably get more when his contract is up for renewal. 

I do agree that they're underpaid but there are a lot of jobs i consider to be harder/more worthwhile that also get paid poorly. Not sure about any other country but nurses get paid pretty poorly for doing a lot of work.


----------



## SteveMania

walls said:


> I was amazed to learn that Carwin only got $40,000 to headline the biggest ppv of the year and Brock got like over $300,000.



That 40k was a base pay. It's possible Carwin shared some of the PPV profits, or was still fighting under an earlier contract before he got popular. I'd be willing to bet he signed that contract long before he whooped Mir.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Damn there's nothing good on tv tonight. I wanna see a fight tonight. There's no boxing on tonight but I wished UFC at least had a fight night on Spike TV or something.

I wasn't really looking forward to Mir vs. Cro Cop at UFC 119 but I must say out of that whole card that will be by far the best fight on it. It has the potential to be fight of the year. This card in general doesn't look like anything special on paper for the most part though.

Frankie Edgar after beating BJ Penn is becoming one of my favorites and reminds me of myself a little just because we are the same size and come from almost the same roots. The only thing is I get a feeling he's not gonna win the fight with Kyle Maynard. I don't know why. We'll have to wait and see when that fight happens. To me it could go either way.


----------



## SteveMania

If Kyle Maynard had two arms and two legs he'd have a better shot.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

SteveMania said:


> If Kyle Maynard had two arms and two legs he'd have a better shot.


fpalm Oh fuck I meant "Gray" Maynard. I never heard of the guy up until UFC 118. He looks a lot bigger than Frankie and a lot more tough and hungry than BJ Penn.

Yeah but we should have a fight of some sorts on tonight. It's a waste of a saturday night to not get UFC or boxing or anything on tv or ppv.


----------



## Rush

You should be grateful you weren't a fan a couple of years ago.

August 2006

UFC Fight Night 6
UFC 62
PRIDE Bushido 12
WEC 23

August 2010

UFC Live: Jones vs. Matyushenko
UFC 117
UFC 118
Bellator 24
Bellator 25
Bellator 26
WEC 50
Strikeforce Challengers 10: Riggs vs. Taylor
Strikeforce: Houston
Sengoku 14

Thats also not including the smaller promotions trying to make a buck on the boom in MMA like Impact FC, Shine Fights etc + other shit that i'm forgetting.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Haha yeah thanks for that little tid bit. I've seen some of the lesser known promotions your talking about on the local channels here sorta like when there used to be indy wrestling feds on tv back in the day before MMA became so popular. The fights are actually just as good at times but for the most part all just unknowns and people trying to break in and go on to bigger plat forms.

Boxing from a live stand point with the upcoming fights is failing really hard. Manny Pacquiao is really the only great fighter left in the sport. I'd watch the Klitschko/Samuel Peter heavyweight title fight on ESPN but ROH ppv is the same night. All the upcoming boxing stuff doesn't interest me much but if all the young people and non boxing fans would give it as much of a chance as they give UFC I think it wouldn't have as much of a reputation now for being "boring these days" Boxing is not all about the heavyweights but it is a lot better when the heavyweight and middleweight divisions are actually on fire.


----------



## Rush

I'm pretty hyped for the Katsidis/Marquez title fight. Katsidis is the fight Aussie fighter i've cared about since Kostya Tszyu (yeah i count Tszyu as Aussie).


----------



## Stormbringer

What weight class is TUF this season?


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> What weight class is TUF this season?


Lightweights


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Sticksy said:


> I'm pretty hyped for the Katsidis/Marquez title fight. Katsidis is the fight Aussie fighter i've cared about since Kostya Tszyu (yeah i count Tszyu as Aussie).


Marquez is a good fighter so it should be good. I also heard in November there's a possibility of Kelly Pavlik vs. Sergio Martinez 2 at Cowboy Stadium. Margarito vs. Pacquiao is what I'm looking forward to but Pac will win. After that I don't know what else he could do. Maybe take on somebody really young or Juan Urango who is the Junior Welterweight champion.

What's up with Joe Calzaghe? He hasn't had a fight in nearly 3 years. :side:


----------



## laineytheman

Calzaghe is retired, a shame because he was one of the last exciting boxers left to watch. 46-0 with 32 by way of KO is an amazing record. He copped some stick for not defending his title in USA but he was a great champion so he deserved to defend the title in the UK most of the time, though his last two victories over Hopkins and Jones Jr were in USA. Best british boxer of all time in my opinion. He would destroy 'Australian greats' in Mundine and Green to this day.

Kosta Thzu was a great fighter as well, I enjoyed his fights. He had a good fight with Ricky Hatton (Another one of my favourites) which solidified as Hatton as one of the UK's best of all time imo. Hatton however with letting himself go between fights and having to do drastic weight cuts affected him against Mayweather and Pacquio, not saying the outcome wouldn't have been different if that wasn't the case because both of them are 2 of the best pound for pound boxers in the world but I'm sure he would have had a better performance for both fights.

But yeh boxing isn't that exciting anymore, now that I have a good internet plan and the fact I will not buy an overpriced boxing ppv, I'll watch Pac's next fight. I'll probably watch both the Klitsckho's next fights as well.

Back to UFC 118 discussion, I would pick Maia to defeat Diaz but it would be a close fight but I think Maia's BJJ is better than Nate's. I also agree Fighters are paid way too little by the UFC in whats reported to the commision. I think all title challengers/champions should earn at least $100,000 to fight. But I guess they get tied down to the original contracts they sign but Mir only earning 45k a fight is a joke, he deserves around 125k imo. I think around 10-20% of your total purse goes to your camp as well.


----------



## Rush

I'd pick Maia simply because he's a 185 pounder to Nate's 155-170 pounds (he should stay at 170 imo but that's another issue) so he should be able to use that size advantage to his favour. His standup may be fairly average but he has an outstanding ground game and would most likely tool Nate on the ground despite Diaz being no slouch.


----------



## laineytheman

Maia would also be able to take it to the ground a lot better than Davis could (not that Davis would have because he would have had a bigger disadvantage on the ground then in the standup), I just think Maia is a bit more talented than Nate Diaz and would pull off the victory. I reckon it would be a good technical battle like Maia v McDonald at UFC 87 though.


----------



## SteveMania

It'd be a tough fight for Nate to say the least. Maia's top game, passing and level of control is world's above anyone Diaz has fought, not to mention he wouldn't have too much trouble taking Nate down. And it's not like Diaz ever sits down on his punches either, he'd have to hope and pray Maia adopted the boxer gig that night if he had any intention of pecking away for three rounds. Otherwise easy decision/late submission for Maia.


----------



## Myers

Speaking of Todd Duffee, he was released of his UFC contract. He is only 24 so he should be fine if he continues in MMA. I have heard that he is injury prone though.

Thiago Silva will hopefully give Brandon Vera his walking papers when they fight in January. I'll give anyone 3 to 1 odds that Silva will get injured before their fight.


----------



## Walls

Shit, you beat me to both Myers. I hope Silva destroys Vera.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Duffee getting released is kinda whoa. UFC was hyping him up a lot prior to the fight vs Russow. 

I'm sure he'll be back at some point.


----------



## smitlick

Maia is fighting Kendall Grove next at TUF 12 Finale according to Grove via Twitter.


----------



## McQueen

Groves gonna get submitted unless he stays on the feet and plays the reach, tag, retreat game..


----------



## T3H~L3X

Grove and Vera still have jobs? Not for long...


----------



## Myers

Joe Lauzon vs Joe Sotiropolous is slated for UFC 123. A title shot may be waiting for Soti if he wins. I honestly think he should get a tougher opponent for a title shot.


----------



## McQueen

I like the Lauzon bros but they don't impress me as much as Soti does.

Hasn't Grove actually been winning his last few fights? I don't think he deserves the Jardine treatment, he just will never be a top level guy.


----------



## Myers

I am surprised that Mac Danzig still has a job, I agree that he got screwed on his last fight, but he hasn't improved since his time on TUF.


----------



## McQueen

I like that guy but yeah he does lose a lot.


----------



## laineytheman

Danzig is probably on a 9 fight contract due to winning TUF so he'll get more opportunities to impress before he is cut i guess. I see Maia submitting Grove, Silva destroying Vera and Vera being cut however if Vera can pull out a win Silva might be gone tbh, losing to Vera does not look good on your record after his recent history but if he is not cut Silva will drop a lot on the unofficial UFC rankings. Sotiroupolus gaining a title shot by beating Lauzon isnt sufficient for me even though I'm a huge fan, I reckon put him against the winner of Sherk v Dunham or even Jim Miller. Florian is a long shot as well but I doubt it. But nothing can do now, looks like Lauzon match is set in stone but there should be no title rewards for either man. 

UFC 119 has a pretty good card top to bottom including prelim fights, I'm interested to see how Mark Hunt fares and if CB Dolloway can impress against Doerkson by finishing him early, Jeremy Stephens v Melvin Guillard shouldn't go to a decision either.


----------



## smitlick

Here's a teaser for yall. First 5 mins of the first ep.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbPhVp2YUP0

And there's another video here. http://www.ultimatefighter.com/videos/countdown-to-tuf-12

Also you may notice someone interesting in the 2nd video. Pic below if you missed it.
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/9/9/1678523/countdown-to-the-ultimate-fighter


----------



## Mikey Damage

Excited for TUF12. Just for GSP, really. Koscheck's shit-talking is going get tiresome quickly, I imagine. Especially with GSP already holding a victory over him. Kinda hard to keep his credibility with that loss. But I'm sure he'll try.

As for Fight Night ... at least it's free.


----------



## Walls

Looking forward to TUF as well. I think this is going to be a boring season from the coaches side. Josh can talk all the shit he wants but I just see GSP shrugging it off realistically. I don't see Josh winning at all when they fight this time around and GSP is 10X the fighter he was when they fought the first time. I just hope GSP finishes him. As great as it is to watch from a technical standpoint, him just holding guys down for 5 rounds will get a little tedious. Josh might catch him though, even though I don't think so. He would have a hard time leaving that building if he wins and he would no doubt just make it worse with his post fight interview.

As far as the Fight Night goes...yeah. Not really that exciting.


----------



## Myers

I expect TUF 12 to be good since it's LW this season, I am going to enjoy blanket talking a bunch of shit and then get embarrassed when they fight at the end of the year.

I am calling Palharres over Marquardt by Submission


----------



## Mikey Damage

When did you start referring to Koscheck as blanket? :side:

Seriously, though. If Kos does win, do you think we're going to get a different style of fighter from the champion? Kos is going to go to the same strategy as GSP. 

If that does happen, I hope to see the same criticism of Koscheck from you.

edit: just for clarity ... you meant GSP = blanket, right?


----------



## Walls

Blanket?

GSp and Josh are very similar and I do think it's funny that Josh on the MMA Hour a few days ago said he expects GSP to just lay on him for 5 rounds when realistically he does the same thing and couldn't even put Daley away when he could have Arm Triangled him about 30 times in that fight.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> When did you start referring to Koscheck as blanket? :side:
> 
> Seriously, though. If Kos does win, do you think we're going to get a different style of fighter from the champion? Kos is going to go to the same strategy as GSP.
> 
> If that does happen, I hope to see the same criticism of Koscheck from you.
> 
> edit: just for clarity ... you meant GSP = blanket, right?


I always thought Kos was blanket first, I remember him being called that when he beat diego sanchez (mostly from josh). I think in this case GSP is going to be the blanket and Kos will be the mattress. My only problem is that we keep hearing from GSP that he is new and improved but then he will grind out a decision and apologize for not finishing the fight. I am fine GSP winning by decision in this fight because Kos is a very good fighter and I don't expect GSP to submit or TKO him.


----------



## Jon Staley

Watched UFC 118 a couple nights ago - fuck, BJ Penn has gone down the shitter. Frankie Edgar was really impressive. Edgar vs Maynard should be very intriguing.

Sucks that Todd Duffee got released. He dominated his last fight and Russow got unbelievably lucky in knocking him out. I hope he goes on to become a big success because he is a really exciting fighter to watch.


----------



## Rush

i just find it hilarious the amount of nuthugging he's got on the Underground from this. yeah it sucks he got cut, yeah he was on his way to winning before he lost, yes that loss was ages ago but he's young and has plenty of room for improvement. He can go away to Strikeforce or Bellator or go fight in Japan and improve his craft, come back to the UFC and go on a tear.


----------



## BreakdownV1

There is something deep down inside me that fucking hates Koscheck to my bones.

His fight against Daley didn't really endear me to him further.


----------



## Rush

i don't mind Koscheck. mostly b/c he just seems like such a c*nt.

Daley on the other hand, i can't stand and thats b/c he is a fucking twat. heard he missed weight for his next fight, should spend more time looking after his fight career and less time taking on the 'haters' and bitching about wrestling in MMA.


----------



## McQueen

Something about Paul Daley (probably the fact he is British or that he talks a lot of shit or the fact he is a one dimensional fighter) makes me hate him to his bones.


----------



## SteveMania

The JPH said:


> Sucks that Todd Duffee got released. He dominated his last fight and Russow got unbelievably lucky in knocking him out. I hope he goes on to become a big success because he is a really exciting fighter to watch.



Rumor has it Duffee got the pink slip not because he lost to Russow, but among other things pulled out of his fight with Madsen to film a cameo in Never Back Down 2. Which would explain why his agent is pissed at him.


----------



## RKing85

I've heard that Duffee was just a pain to work with. He didn't want to do media as much as the UFC wanted. That was one of the reasons that I heard.

Did anyone catch the Shine Fights PPV last night? It was so comically bad, that it was actually good.

And on the PPV, the fighters fell out of the ring about a half dozen times. It amazes me there are still people out there who think the ring is a good idea for MMA. Rings do not work for mma!!! The only advantage for rings is it gives the ringside photographers better photos. That's it. The Cage is the way to go for MMA fights.


----------



## SteveMania

I only like the ring for nostalgic purpose, other than that I agree. Never imagined Drew Fickett would make any semblance of a renaissance though, then again he probably fought sober last night.


----------



## T.B.

Duffee will have to win quite a few fights outside of the UFC...and really work to get back on Dana's good side before he's given another shot. 

HAHA! Daley....c'mon man. Get your sh!t straight. An errant punch AFTER the fight's over...cut by UFC & 4 months later MISSES weight for his first fight back. NICE. Masvidal shall make him PAY. :gun:

Hoping for a DOUBLE KNOCKOUT w/ Sokoudjou & Houston...it'd be best for everyone.  

Danillo Villefort and Joey Villasenor has potential to be good though.


----------



## RKing85

Paul Daley has had problems making weight in the past. This is nothing new for him. He missed weight both times he fought up in the MFC in Edmonton 2 years back. When I asked him about it he said the long plane rides to the States just kill him. There is nothing he hates more than flying to fight in the States or Canada.


----------



## McQueen

Good he can stay in the UK then.


----------



## T.B.

McQueen said:


> Good he can stay in the UK then.


co-signed.

BTW...Keith Jardine is one UGLY muh fuckka.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hating a fighter because of he's nationality, yep that makes sense

but yeah i dislike him also.

Shark fights has some solid fights, houston/soko should be fun


----------



## Myers

WWE_TNA said:


> Hating a fighter because of he's nationality, yep that makes sense


Nah, Mcqueen's gimmick is to hate anything from the UK. His favorite fighter is actually Michael Bisping :shocked:


----------



## McQueen

I was sorta kidding about the UK thing. I don't like him because he is a fucking punk. And Bisping is fucking trash too.

I like Hathaway, James Wilks and Dan Hardy though.


----------



## Myers

Don Frye commentating for shark fights tonight, this is going to be great.


----------



## laineytheman

Jardine loses again, man this guy can't catch a break  I like Jardine even though he gets no respect from the MMA world but I've appreciated his unorthodox style. But I can't excuse his performances, I think this can be traced all the way back to UFC 71 against Houston Alexander, Jardine overlooked him and thought he deserved a title shot (which is a bit much considering he only beat a debuting Wilson Gouveia and a still seasoning Forrest Griffin), he had an impressive showing against Chuck Liddell but followed that by being KTFO by Wanderlei Silva, and then his last victory being a split decision over Vera (which I haven't personally watched), the Rampage fight he was holding his own until almost being KTFO in the 3rd round, and of course the fights against Thiago Silva and Bader he got brutalized then the fight against Hamill.

I thought he won 2 of those rounds against Hamill and I know I'm not the only one but thats what happens when it comes down to only 3 judges. But this latest loss to Prangley is devestating, 5 losses in a row. His last win made his record 15-4-1, a very good record in the scheme of things and now he stands at 15-9-1, I'm sure he trained hard for this fight like he has done in most of his fights. It's hard to see what to do for him, he really will have to start from near the bottom and work his way back up if he ever wants to come back into the UFC, if he gets into the UFC LHW division again he will be at the bottom anyway. Jardine really has to weight his options, its not an easy decision for any MMA fighter to make.


----------



## Walls

Sucks for Jardine, but I figured he would lose.


----------



## smitlick

For anyone that watched it. Did Jardine deserve to lose as i noticed it was a split decision with 1 judge giving it to Jardine 29-28. Also very disappointed that Sokoudjou lost to Alexander.


----------



## laineytheman

meh I think Sokoudjiou's skill set is vastly overrated, he isn't well rounded and his hype is done, he had great victories over Nogueira (Lil Nog) and Arona but once his inital power runs out he isn't too hard for a decent and above fighter to beat, Nogueira would dominate him in a rematch.

In talking Daley and Koscheck, I don't mind either guy. I hate what Daley done because it was a prick thing to do but he shows some level of respect to fighters after he wins, Koscheck is a dick but he makes more money out of it, fans will pay to see him lose. He will get more people hating him than he could ever get loving or liking him enough to purchase to see him fight. People who hate Koscheck refuse to acknowledge that he is a good fighter. I'm hoping GSP wins but I wouldn't even label Koscheck an underdog in the fight against GSP, I see it about 60-40 in GSP's favour at this time.

That being said if Koscheck loses, I want him to fight Dan Hardy and get KTFO


----------



## SteveMania

Yes, I thought it was a righteous 29-28. The swing round would have been the second, a round in which Prangley still floored Jardine and had a good follow-up flurry to boot, so there isn't much space for an argument there. Once again Jardine's shaky chin did him in and cost him the opening two rounds, despite the salvo he put together late in the fight.

As for Sokoudjou, he's pretty much a carbon-copy version of Denis Kang morphed into a 205 pound frame. If fights only lasted five minutes Sokoudjou would probably be a world-beater. The physical tools are there, it's his frame of mind and shoddy gas tank that have cost him more often than not, even against a one-trick, chinny Houston Alexander.


----------



## SteveMania

laineytheman said:


> meh I think Sokoudjiou's skill set is vastly overrated, he isn't well rounded and his hype is done, he had great victories over Nogueira (Lil Nog) and Arona but once his inital power runs out he isn't too hard for a decent and above fighter to beat, Nogueira would dominate him in a rematch.



There's still at least a crumb of hope for Sokoudjou despite his obviously deficient game. At 26 he still has a ways to go, he trains at a good camp and needs to focus more on things like his pre-fight warm-up and preparation the week of the fight, because something is amiss. It's not just his cardio, his mental make-up is questionable and it seems he has a confidence issue when he can't put a guy away early.


----------



## RKing85

Yeah, it was the right decision.

And another person who has been brain washed to believe that Jardine's style is "unorthadox". AGH!!! Drives me nuts every time I see somebody say that. His style is not unorthadox, his style is like that cause his stand up is not good! Over the last 18 months we have seen how easy it is to hit Jardine with your left, and yesterday Prangley showed that's it not all the hard to hit Jardine with your right either.


----------



## McQueen

I was going to add that in as well. His stand up isn't unorthodox its just flat out sloppy.


----------



## T.B.

Masvidal disappointed me. 



> "Hopefully I'll come back here and fight again," Daley said of Shark Fights. "Maybe there will be a belt involved. Maybe some more money."


How about you make weight for once...


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/264080/Mir-not-taking-Cro-Cop-fight-seriously/

Mir's approach to training for Cro Cop is...interesting. Apparently he is going to submit him in the first round.


----------



## TCE

walls said:


> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/264080/Mir-not-taking-Cro-Cop-fight-seriously/
> 
> Mir's approach to training for Cro Cop is...interesting. Apparently he is going to submit him in the first round.


Doesn't surprise me, he is a submission specialist after all. He needs to avoid the stand up with Cro Cop. I really hope Mirko has one last highlight reel LHK on Mir though.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/264204/Jardine-cites-migraine-for-slow-start-vs-Prangley/

Fuck off, Jardine.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hey, Josh Barnett in Strikeforce. Maybe we get him and Fedor for Fedor's next fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hughes/Penn III @ 123!


----------



## laineytheman

BJ Penn v Matt Hughes III set for UFC 123, I know a lot of people would put their money on Penn but after two dissapointing losses and the fact Hughes has 3 great victories in a row, this fight is very hard to call. At this stage in both fighters careers, it could be their best fight yet, if Hughes wins he is definitely in line for another WW shot, if Penn wins I guess he decides whether to stay in WW, still fight in LW as well or move to LW again. I think though the biggest question is...what does BJ do if he loses?

I know Dana and BJ have had bad blood, but I don't know if Dana would cut one of the greatest fighters in the history of the UFC and defo the greatest LW in UFC history, BJ would probably be adviced to take a very long hiatus if anything.


----------



## McQueen

Jens Pulver might take exception to that greatest in LW history comment... :hmm:

Anyways, cool I loved Penn/Hughes II. Maybe my favorite fight in UFC history, that or Liddell/Silva.


----------



## Dark Church

Penn sucks at WW and Hughes is looking good. Hughes by 2nd round KO/TKO. Penn needs to stay at LW if he wants to be relevant at all.


----------



## seancarleton77

Penn is just too goddamn hard headed. BJ needs to get the fuck out of Hilo and go to a guy like Chael Sonnen or even his "enemy" Georges St. Pierre's camp for help. BJ Penn's corner is about as helpful as a knife in a gun fight, "You're doing good" when in reality he was being dominated, BJ Penn's condition and strength training are great, but the man's MMA training is a joke, this isn't 1993, you can't get away with only training with your best friends in your hometown, you need to train with the best to be the best.


----------



## Sheik

UFC in DETROIT fucking finally!

I can't wait to go to 123.


----------



## -Mystery-

seancarleton77 said:


> Penn is just too goddamn hard headed. BJ needs to get the fuck out of Hilo and go to a guy like Chael Sonnen or even his "enemy" Georges St. Pierre's camp for help. BJ Penn's corner is about as helpful as a knife in a gun fight, "You're doing good" when in reality he was being dominated, BJ Penn's condition and strength training are great, but the man's MMA training is a joke, this isn't 1993, you can't get away with only training with your best friends in your hometown, you need to train with the best to be the best.


Are you doubting RUNNING ON THE OCEAN FLOOR WITH ROCKS BOUND TO HIS ANKLES?!?! 

How dare you.


----------



## McQueen

I'm surprised no one commented on DC's Penn sucks at Welterweight comment yet.


----------



## SteveMania

For what it's worth, BJ was whopping Hughes in the second fight until he broke his rib and gassed. I don't know what to say of Penn nowadays, whether it's a complete lack of motivation, whether he's peaking, or doesn't have the preparation needed, but he's still a great fighter that'll give just about anyone fits - barring the cream of the crop.

It took three rounds for Hughes to put away a glacier slow and far removed Renzo Gracie, and outside of the Almeida fight Hughes has never shown an ounce of devastating power on the feet. Not to mention Frankie Edgar and Matt Hughes are very different fighters. It took speed in abundance, great reflexes and a lot of chain wrestling to get Penn to the mat. In contrast, Hughes is more of a traditional freestyle wrestler that won't setup his shot, and will often ride on a double-leg or high-crotch instead of becoming unpredictable like Edgar. That's the sort of style BJ thrives off of and I'd be surprised if Hughes got clean takedowns early.


----------



## Walls

I see Hughes going over Penn and Penn continues his Liddell-Like descent.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I have no interest in Penn vs Hughes 3.

Then again, I do not have a better fight for Penn so watev.


----------



## -Mystery-

http://mmajunkie.com/news/20641/ufc...t-pierre-brock-lesnar-to-current-hit-list.mma

Dude is just turning into a joke now. There's trash talking and just making an ass out of yourself. Turning into a complete attention whore, really.


----------



## seancarleton77

Sonnen beating Bisping? I can't see that fight going any other way, Sonnen beating Wanderlei? that is certainly possible, Sonnen beating GSP? I suppose it could happen, Sonnen beating Shogun Ehh. It's not impossible, Sonnen beating Brock Lesnar? He would have a better chance of surviving a fight with a whole locker room full of Middleweights with one hand tied behind his back.


----------



## Myers

McQueen said:


> Jens Pulver might take exception to that greatest in LW history comment... :hmm:


Is that a joke?

I don't mind watching Penn/Hughes III. I bet hughes barely trains for this fight. He was talking about hunting in the fall and he already lives near michigan, for him it's probably only a weekend of work. I am curious if BJ will show up for that fight, I guess we'll get a clue with the countdown show. I hope he jumps off some cliffs or runs underwater for ten feet with a rock.

Efrain Escudero came in at 159 today at the weigh in, someone should have told him he was fighting LW.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i would love to see GSP fuck up Sonnen.


----------



## Walls

Brock would destroy Chael, obviously. I'm pretty confidant that Chael would beat Bisping and Wandi. Shogun? Possibly, but I could easily see Shogun winning that fight. The more outrageous things Chael says the more I love the guy.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> I have no interest in Penn vs Hughes 3.
> 
> Then again, I do not have a better fight for Penn so watev.


that.

although i do have a better fight for Penn. Its called any motherfucker in the lightweight division which is where he should be fighting.



-Mystery- said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/20641/ufc...t-pierre-brock-lesnar-to-current-hit-list.mma
> 
> Dude is just turning into a joke now. There's trash talking and just making an ass out of yourself. Turning into a complete attention whore, really.


eh, i like Chael.

McQueen, made me laugh with the Pulver comment. i really hope that it was a joke.

Bisping would get owned hard by Sonnen. He'd be on his back from the first minute and unlike Silva he hasn't got a hope in hell on the ground. Wandi is the same thing at this stage in his career. Sonnen would smack both of them.

Liddell-like descent? he has been beaten down and outwrestled by a guy bigger than him (GSP) and beaten by a guy smaller and quicker than him (Edgar x2). Hardly the same as getting KTFO everytime you step into the cage. Chuck's chin is so shot he'd probably get KO'd from a light breeze.


----------



## laineytheman

I'm a sonnen fan at heart but a lot of the stuff he says he is serious about but he also wants to keep his name in the public and why not? Means he'll stay relevant and make more money either way. Sonnen could beat all those guys (Seriously, not being a fan boy) and it's not impossible at all but he could also lose to them guys as well, Sonnen is a better wrestler than Lesnar probably. Couture rates Sonnen's wrestling very highly and Couture was dominating Lesnar in the transitions before he got beat up as I recall (haven't seen the fight in a while though)

And about Matt Hughes the person who mentioned he didn't look impressive against Almeida is right but Almeida is a tough cookie, Hughes absorbed it and made him tap, Hughes is still dangerous however I think he has even admitted, he needs to go back to his roots and focus a lot on his wrestling, his wrestling overall is easily the top 5 in UFC history. It's a tough fight to call, I think a key factor is how motivated BJ is, he said he was very motivated out there against Edgar the second time and he got dominated, only time he looked okay was in his rear naked choke in the 4th round and that didn't last long.

Sean is right, BJ needs to train with the elite to go back to being elite, guys who haven't exactly liked each other have ended up training together and even past opponents have trained each other for an upcoming fight (Franklin/Anderson Silva, Couture/Lesnar etc), I heard BJ buried the hatchet and trained with Pulver, maybe he is taking he inherited Pulver's losing streak too :shifty:


----------



## Myers

laineytheman said:


> I'm a sonnen fan at heart but a lot of the stuff he says he is serious about but he also wants to keep his name in the public and why not? Means he'll stay relevant and make more money either way. *Sonnen could beat all those guys (Seriously, not being a fan boy) and it's not impossible at all but he could also lose to them guys as well, Sonnen is a better wrestler than Lesnar probably. Couture rates Sonnen's wrestling very highly and Couture was dominating Lesnar in the transitions before he got beat up as I recall (haven't seen the fight in a while though)
> *
> And about Matt Hughes the person who mentioned he didn't look impressive against Almeida is right but Almeida is a tough cookie, Hughes absorbed it and made him tap, Hughes is still dangerous however I think he has even admitted, he needs to go back to his roots and focus a lot on his wrestling, his wrestling overall is easily the top 5 in UFC history. It's a tough fight to call, I think a key factor is how motivated BJ is, he said he was very motivated out there against Edgar the second time and he got dominated, only time he looked okay was in his rear naked choke in the 4th round and that didn't last long.
> 
> Sean is right, BJ needs to train with the elite to go back to being elite, guys who haven't exactly liked each other have ended up training together and even past opponents have trained each other for an upcoming fight (Franklin/Anderson Silva, Couture/Lesnar etc), I heard BJ buried the hatchet and trained with Pulver, maybe he is taking he inherited Pulver's losing streak too :shifty:


For one it's hard to say who is a better wrestler, they were in that elite level of wrestling. However, Lesnar would go into that fight about 80 lbs heavier. Sonnen couldn't keep shooting at lesnar for five rounds, lesnar could sprawl each shot and completely overpower him. I think Sonnen could grind out decisions on many people in the LHW division, but he wouldn't stand a chance against anyone in the HW division of the UFC.


----------



## laineytheman

^Sonnen could logically go into a HW fight around 240lbs, he walks around at 220 or so. Sonnen could TKO guys in the LHW after beating the shit out of them after takedowns, he could probably beat some HW's too but he wouldn't beat any of the elite like Carwin, Mir, Dos Santos, Velasquez and he probably wouldn't beat Lesnar but Lesnar would want it on the ground as much as Sonnen would. But it'll never happen, it's all talk in this case plus Dana wouldn't waste a match with Lesnar on Sonnen, whats the point unless of course Lesnar loses the belt and Sonnen loses his rematch with Silva (which I hope not)

Liddell's chin is terrible lol, once Rampage exposed it everyone won by KO/TKO against him except for fellow lack of chin fighter Jardine and a Wanderlei Silva nowhere near his prime.

Also on Jardine, he has probably always had a bad tolerance to punches but with his stance no one really caught him with hard shots face on, as soon as Houston did, everyone killed Jardine unfortuantly apart from Brandon Vera and Chuck.


----------



## Myers

Even if sonnen walks around at 220, he couldn't get up to 240 without maybe a year of training (unless he just gains fat). Lesnar cuts probably 30 pounds to get to 265. 

Sonnen's last win by tko was against kaycey uscola in 2007, he doesn't have the knockout power on his feet or from his guard. In his fight with Silva, he beat him down for almost five rounds and never at one point did he almost knock him out.


----------



## seancarleton77

I am sorry (not really) but the best Middleweight in the world could not beat Lesnar, there is a reason why they have weight classes in MMA and in boxing. The best Heavyweight in the world will always beat a much smaller opponent, even if the opponent is more skilled than him, and I don't know if Chael Sonnen is a better wrestler than Brock Lesnar, they're around the same in wrestling. Sonnen is a lot better on the feet but the monster Shane Carwin's best could not knock Lesnar out, so Chael has a snowballs chance in hell of doing it. Lesnar may very well never be knocked out by anyone, dude has a head like a Mastodon.


----------



## Walls

LOL @ at the thought of Chael taking Brock down. And I'm kind of skeptical that Chael walks around at 220 considering Tito walks around at about 220-230 between fights and cuts to 205, which is a pretty considerable cut. Same with Forrest Griffin. I find it hard to believe that Chael has to cut almost 40 pounds each fight, that would put a lot of stress on his body, especially considering he is only 6'1. He would be a stalky 220 and a fat 240, for sure.

Lesnar used to have to cut 20 pounds to get to 265, he hasn't been walking around at 295 since he was in the E. Lesnar either didn't have to cut any weight at all or very little going into the Carwin fight because of his new diet.


----------



## Blasko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x2HzpIHo-w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Walls

Hajime No Blasko said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0x2HzpIHo-w&feature=player_embedded


I saw that yesterday, I laughed.


----------



## McQueen

I found this amusing as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cl-beMYQ-K0&feature=related

And yes I was joking about Pulver. I thought the :hmm: was a giveaway.


----------



## S-Mac

Good stuff that is.


----------



## Cleavage

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozYTYLEer2I&feature=related


----------



## SteveMania

laineytheman said:


> ^Sonnen could logically go into a HW fight around 240lbs, he walks around at 220 or so.



This whole 'walk around weight' is silly and a waste of time. It's just a term coined to see how much fighter A weighs when he isn't preparing for a fight, normally out of shape. It's said that Rampage is about 250 when he isn't lacing up for camp, but that doesn't mean he could effectively fight at that weight. So no, Sonnen couldn't 'logically' fight at 240 because at 220 he isn't in shape to begin with.


----------



## Stormbringer

Anyone watching the Fight Night Tonight?


----------



## Overrated

yep im hoping ross wins his fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

Overrated said:


> yep im hoping ross wins his fight.


rrrRRROSSSS CAN!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Ross can't...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Unlucky for Ross. Nice finish. Left hook rocked him.

Can't wait for The Ultimate Fighter premiere.


----------



## -Mystery-

Lol @ all this rebellion against wrestling.


----------



## Mikey Damage

miller is fucking up tibeu


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

WTF? Stop masturbating and just fight.


----------



## Blasko

What a beautiful submission.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hajime No Blasko said:


> What a beautiful submission.


I did enjoy it too. Pretty good finish.

Expect Nate to win the next fight.


----------



## Blasko

I thought that was Mark Munoz until I saw his name.


----------



## RKing85

Surprized that David Mitchell lost on the undercard. I think he is someone with a ton of potential. I knew Waldburger was a solid prospect as well, but I thought Mitchell would beat him without too much trouble.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

WTF @ Palhares.


----------



## Blasko

Honestly, I'm pretty glad that ended so far.


----------



## SteveMania

Tough match-up for Toquinho. Considering all the Pancrase experience Marquardt has, it isn't a stretch to believe that scrambles and counters for leg locks were commonplace. Not to mention Marquardt's history against BJJ practitioners is squeaky clean.


----------



## Dark Church

I was even shocked to see that I finished 4th on MMA Playground for UFN 22 predictions. I was very pleased with tonights results. Yves Edwards earning another fight is great and probably my favorite result of the night.


----------



## Blasko

What's the MMA site everyone uses to watch fight/shows?

Got deleted when i was clearing everything.


----------



## Myers

mma-core ?


----------



## SteveMania

www.mma-core.com and www.mmaroot.com produce the goods.

I'm going to put up a prediction game thread for 119, with enough support I might run another season.


----------



## laineytheman

about Sonnen when he was called up to face Maia he had to cut 36lbs (which would mean he was at 221 lbs), now Sonnen being 240 is possible but I didn't say it wouldnt take time, Mir is 265 now at around 6'3 so 240 would be possible within a year for Sonnen imo, but it'd take a lot of cardio, strength and conditioning training on his part.

the UFC fight night was a decent show

Pearson v Miller surprised me, 1st round to Pearson in my books but for Miller to come out outstrike Pearson then get the rear naked choke was impressive, good things for him.

Miller v Tibeu was a good fight, I think if Miller had finished Tibeu Dana could deny him the next crack or at least a contender fight but we'll wait and see. Miller v Sotiroupolus (provided he beats Lauzon) should be the next #1 contender fight imo.

Escudiaro v Oliveria was a solid fight and a great submission from Oliveria, cant wait to see him in the future.

Marquart v Palhares first off I'm glad it didn't go to the distance primarily because my DVD R said it was 1 hr 53 mins in and I only taped for 2h 05 min (I was at uni while it was on live), both doing okay until the confusion. Marquarts defence is just that good and really Palhares could have addressed it at the end of the round because if he was paying attention I highly doubt he would have been finished there and then.

Paul Daley signs for Strikeforce not surprised at all tbh but he'd get owned by Nick Diaz and made to tap.


----------



## basketball45231

Nick Diaz will want to box with Daley, he always does.

The UFC just started a Gilt type store online. This means getting fight gear for super cheap. Here is the link- http://www.privatemma.com/account.php?f=invitecreate&token=1t3UoJiRoqCroJg=&pa=soinvite

Right now they have Cage Fighter shirts for $10, which retail at $60.


----------



## SteveMania

He wasn't in the best of shape at 221 though, that's the point. Sure he _could_ fight at HW, just like Tibau could fight at MW, or Anthony Johnson could fight at LHW, but it wouldn't be as optimal for them. He took the Miller fight on short notice and probably had to cut a shit ton for that, part of the process includes whipping yourself back into shape once you get back into the gym. Chael's also a wrestler and as such cutting weight isn't as foreign to him as it would be others.

Now if Sonnen dedicated himself he could get to 240 no question, problem is he's already 33, his body has dealt with the wear and tear of cutting weight for pretty much his entire adult life and I honestly don't think it would be an intelligent career decision on his behalf to put on weight, which he would need to do if he wanted to effectively compete as a heavyweight. If his career was going down the skewers like Sokoudjou's, then it wouldn't be as frowned upon.


----------



## RKing85

Did anyone get more than 6 fights right on the UFN card? There were a lot of upsets (at least in terms of the betting line underdogs)


----------



## SteveMania

I had a small parlay on Pearson, Foster and Jim Miller last night. Overall I was surprised to see Attonito and Waldburger win, nevermind a clearly faded Yves Edwards.


----------



## laineytheman

i only did Main Card predictions but I had:

Pearson
Miller
Escudiaro
Marquart

so I got 2/4 for main card

Yves Edwards is back


----------



## McQueen

Completely off topic and somewhat random but does anyone else think Brian Bowles looks like a mini Mark Wahlberg? 

Maybe its just the haircut.


----------



## Myers

I hope Bowles wins his next fight by haircut.


----------



## McQueen

His 70's haircut does seem really out of place in MMA. Dude needs to grow a massive mustashe.


----------



## laineytheman

UFC 119 has a very good card including prelims, i'm very interested to see how Mark Hunt does in his UFC debut.


----------



## Myers

I am looking forward to Sean Sherk/Evan Dunham.


----------



## laineytheman

^same I'm a big Sean Sherk fan, I hope he gets back on the ball but Dunham isnt an easy fight at all.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Dunham is successful, that'll be wins over Aurelio, Escudero, Griffin, Sherk.

After the Edgar/Maynard fight ... 

Dunham vs (Jim) Miller for a title shot? Or I am forgetting another credible lightweight. Both of two guys are on a streak, and have quality wins. Dunham, more so.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> If Dunham is successful, that'll be wins over Aurelio, Escudero, Griffin, Sherk.
> 
> After the Edgar/Maynard fight ...
> 
> Dunham vs (Jim) Miller for a title shot? Or I am forgetting another credible lightweight. Both of two guys are on a streak, and have quality wins. Dunham, more so.


I say if Dunham wins he faces the winner of sotiropoulos/Lauzon for top contender.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Oh yeah, Soti.

Yeah, he's definitely in the mix as well.


----------



## laineytheman

Jim Miller has done more than Lauzon to deserve a shot tbh. If Lauzon wins he continues trying to get contention, if Sotriouplous wins I'd say he is OFFICIALLY in the top 3 contention.

I see it as Miller/Winner of Dunham v Sherk and Sotriouplous if he wins as the 3 top contenders after Sotriopolous/Lauzon

But I'd say Sherk is only a contender if he finishes the undefeated Dunham considering he hasnt fought in over a year and is coming off a loss. so it could possibly just be Miller/Sotriouplous for a number one contenders spot and if Sherk wins by decision and Sotriopulous loses I say give it to Jim Miller. 

But what I don't like about the LW division atm is most of the top guys are decision fighters, I know they are trying to finish the fight but they aren't getting results.

Maynard/Edgar/Jim Miller are winning most fights by decision, I hope we get exciting lightweight action back like Guida and Florian give because all I see Edgar/Maynard being is a borefest and on that hypothesis it should NOT be a main event.


----------



## Rush

Sherk is nowhere near a title shot.

There's nothing wrong with a decision, you trying to tell me that Penn/Edgar 1 wasn't an amazing fight because it went to a decision? You telling me that Sanchez/Guida wasn't awesome because it went to a decision? 

Soti and Dunham are definitely the two most deserving of a title shot.


----------



## laineytheman

i know Sherk is nowhere near a title shot.

And I'm not saying that at all, decision fights are normally not bad but i would rather the champion/top contenders finish more fights but still I think the three most deserving are Sotrioupolous/Miller/Dunham, and if Dunham or Soto lose then Miller/winner could be the contender fight.

I wasn't a fan of Edgar/Penn 1 tbh, I preferred the second fight. I havent seen Guida/Sanchez yet


----------



## SteveMania

Finishes in top-flight MMA are few and far between in the lighter divisions. The gulf between high level LWs and high level HWs is massive, there's probably 200 LWs competing in the Brazilian regional circuit alone that are more deserving to be in the UFC than half of the heavies that are currently under contract.


----------



## RKing85

I don't understand it though, the UFC is signing Brazilians who are not great! Maiquel Falcao is not a good fighter. He will go winless in the UFC. There are a ton of better Brazilian middleweights that they could have signed. Same with Vinicius Kappke at HW. There are WAY better Brazilian Heavyweights. 

Even the Brazilian media (tatame), who will be the first to support their fellow countrymen, are asking why the UFC is signing these guys and not some of the better Brazilians.


----------



## Blasko

My first real memory of UFC is Sean Sherk running around Vegas in his fighting gear. 

He should get a title shot for that alone.


----------



## SteveMania

So much for that rematch. According to George Dodd, executive officer for the CSAC, Sonnen was red-flagged for PEDs. I'm expecting an impressive retort at the very least.


----------



## Rush

if its true then he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## laineytheman

fuck, he deserved to lose then regardless if im a big fan of him. I'm sure he could have done it without using steroids/etc but it was probably more used for quicker recovery in training because he wanted to go 120%.

Which is the fight where Kenny Florian went "no disrespect to anyone at 155lbs but who wants to see fights finish at 155!" which was on UFC Undisputed 2009


----------



## -Mystery-

SteveMania said:


> So much for that rematch. According to George Dodd, executive officer for the CSAC, Sonnen was red-flagged for PEDs. I'm expecting an impressive retort at the very least.


:lmao

What a fucking clown.


----------



## seancarleton77

You have to be a fool to be on anything that can get you suspended.


----------



## Rush

laineytheman said:


> Which is the fight where Kenny Florian went "no disrespect to anyone at 155lbs but who wants to see fights finish at 155!" which was on UFC Undisputed 2009


that was against Din Thomas i believe.


----------



## laineytheman

thanks.

I've been trying AGES to find the vid or download link to TUF 1 cast reunion but unsuccesful  one link on rutube but its a russian site so its taking ages to load and no sites will download off it for some reason, any one know where I can watch it? Spike and UFC.com dont have the ep either


----------



## Walls

SteveMania said:


> So much for that rematch. According to George Dodd, executive officer for the CSAC, Sonnen was red-flagged for PEDs. I'm expecting an impressive retort at the very least.


Just read this as well. His response to all this is going to be very interesting. I don't think we are going to see that re-match anytime soon now. I can hear the faint sounds of Anderson Silva falling off his computer chair laughing at this while swinging around his black belt from the Nogueira brothers in the air.


----------



## Liam Miller

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/cagewriter/post/Reports-emerge-that-Sonnen-failed-his-UFC-117-dr?urn=mma-270724

"Backne" anyone?

It's a shame because the rematch would have kicked ass


----------



## McQueen

Sticksy said:


> that was against Din Thomas i believe.


I thought it was Joe Lauzon. You could be right though.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm waiting to here an official statement because 1) The PED in question wasn't named and 2) the CSAC's drug testing is just as incompetent as their judging. Either way it's a blow to Sonnen and derails any hope of that rematch happening in the near future.


----------



## killacamt

SteveMania said:


> I'm waiting to here an official statement because 1) The PED in question wasn't named and 2) the CSAC's drug testing is just as incompetent as their judging. Either way it's a blow to Sonnen and derails any hope of that rematch happening in the near future.


all that shit he talked and he can't pass a piss test...


----------



## Myers

Imagine the shit storm if he would have won the MW title.


----------



## Walls

Puts a dark cloud over him if he ever gets the rematch with Silva because if he doesn't do better than he did in the first fight people are just going to say he didn't do as well because he wasn't on anything this time around.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I haven't watched UFC long enough to know this. But if its true, and Sonnen did use a performance enhancing drug, whats the punishment? Is he going to get suspended? Is it possible for him to get cut from UFC?

I read up on Josh Barnett and it sounds similar, except he won the title.


----------



## randy skalba

Its an automatic 1 year ban from fighting.
There will be an annoucment soon its already been confirmed by the commision that he failed the suspension will come Monday.


----------



## Myers

Rockhead said:


> I haven't watched UFC long enough to know this. But if its true, and Sonnen did use a performance enhancing drug, whats the punishment? Is he going to get suspended? Is it possible for him to get cut from UFC?
> 
> I read up on Josh Barnett and it sounds similar, except he won the title.


I guess it depends on how long he will get suspended, Sean Sherk got six motnhs and Chris Leben got nine months, but it will probably be a year. Sonnen probably won't get released by the UFC, since it has happened with other fighters before. I think now that the sport has more notoriety, it might cast a larger shadow on his MMA career from now on.


----------



## SteveMania

randy skalba said:


> Its an automatic 1 year ban from fighting.



Not unless he appeals, in which case it could be up to six months (like the deal Sherk got back in '07). The reason Barnett got the pink slip was because it was the second time he pissed hot, the first happened when the athletic commissions began testing for PEDs and no punishments were handed out (no info was released to the public until years later).


----------



## Mikey Damage

I wonder if we'll hear about this in the mainstream. I'm sure a few people would love to get in some jabs at the UFC, and MMA.


----------



## laineytheman

First of all right off the bat, if he took steroids or a real Performance Enhancing Drug, I support whatever action is taken if he is suspended or whatever but here is what I have gathered.

Nate Marquart stated on his twitter that Sonnen was on flu meds for the week leading up to The Silva fight and he was as sick as a dog apparently, flu meds and over the counter medications contain Pseudoephedrine or/and prednisone which I believe is a banned substance in boxing and MMA across the commissions, if he had been taking it that longer his levels would have been through the roof but we will await the results next monday I think when the decision is made because the actual substance he tested positive for is yet to be determined so we can't jump the gun yet.

In terms of steroids he wouldn't need them EXCEPT for recovery purposes, he does not need more strength he is an accomplished amateur wrestler and hasn't tested positive ever before and has faced stronger opponents than Anderson Silva in the past (Yushin Okami being the prime example, Rich Franklin stated Okami was strong as hell and he has faced both Okami and Silva), the only reason imo he would take steroids is to instead of training 3-5 hours a day, the quick recovery would make him able to train 6-10 hours a day but again we don't know the banned substance yet so we can only speculate.

It is pretty hypocritical for any wrestling fan including myself to give him a very hard time if he is tested positive for steroids because we cheer many wrestlers who have done the EXACT same thing, some who have been caught and some who haven't been caught. Whether there were rules preventing the use of steroids in the company they worked for is irrelevant, it was still illicit use unless there was a prescription from the doctor which imo is only acceptable for very long term injuries (like Edge's neck injury and tendon injury), 

And what I take from this is if Sonnen loses his rematch, Silva be ecstatic that he won't have the shit kicked out of him win or lose for another 4-5 rounds again. Apparently Sonnen has been suspended now but he can appeal it, so we will wait and see.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/265899/Sonnens-PED-confirmed-as-natural-steroid/

Sonnen's PED was in fact some sort of a natural steroid.

Edit - And if Sonnen doesn't appeal or anything he will be out until Sept 2 2011. I would have to think that the winner of Vitor/Okami will now get Anderson early next year, but obviously not in January.


----------



## Mikey Damage

For the first time in UFC history, a TUF winner was cut.

Efrain Escudero.

Odd. 1-1 in his last two fights ... 3-2 overall in the UFC.


----------



## dele

Yeah, Sonnen just blew the biggest pay day of his life. Smart going....


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> For the first time in UFC history, a TUF winner was cut.


you forgot about the great travis lutter


----------



## Mikey Damage

oh my. how i could ever forget about someone like him?


----------



## Blasko

Kendall Grove should be next. He's pretty bad.


----------



## Walls

Seems a bit excessive that Efrain Escudero got cut, but then again he did miss weight and a 20 year old kid beat him and he basically did nothing about it. Still, I don't think it warranted him being fired.


----------



## smitlick

walls said:


> Seems a bit excessive that Efrain Escudero got cut, but then again he did miss weight and a 20 year old kid beat him and he basically did nothing about it. Still, I don't think it warranted him being fired.


Hes not exactly going to do anything in that division anyway so its probably a good idea.


----------



## SteveMania

They're a big stickler about missing weight, mind you by four pounds, not to mention Escudero put on a ho-hum performance. It's only surprising because TUF winners have historically gotten more leeway than your traditional prospects/signees. That said, I'd be willing to bet Grove is next.


----------



## Myers

If I had to bet, I would go with Mac Danzig.


----------



## Walls

Grove is terrible, wouldn't bother me.


----------



## laineytheman

The thing about missing weight is a lot of top notch fighters have missed the weight limit before, Joe Riggs (when he meant something), Thiago Alves, Paul Daley among others and while it pisses Dana off it isnt usual prone to release. His performance wasnt outstanding by any means but it wasnt exciting either but I thought TUF winners got a 9 fight contract, and i know UFC don't have to honor all nine fights but after going 3-2 in his last 5 fights and the fact he wasnt doing too bad surprises me that he was released, Danzig should be next. People badmouthing Grove, he isnt that bad either wont amount to anything special almost beat Munoz in the 1st round though, that said Maia will DESTROY him.


----------



## S-Mac

Danzig should be next he hasnt done anything of note in the UFC


----------



## SteveMania

laineytheman said:


> People badmouthing Grove, he isnt that bad either wont amount to anything special almost beat Munoz in the 1st round though, that said Maia will DESTROY him.



I don't think Grove is that bad or not on par with other middling fighters in the UFC that have shown flashes of brilliance, it's mainly because his jaw is made of china. Blasting Munoz momentarily and stuffing his shot, quite possibly the worst converted wrestler MMA has seen in years, isn't some incredible feat. We're talking about the same Mark Munoz that went life and death with Nick Catone (one-dimensional wrestler with no semblance of a top game), is chinny himself and would rather hold onto a single leg until hell freezes over before changing anything.

Considering Grove has dodged the pink slip by a hair on more than one occasion, and Maia happens to be a nightmare match-up for him, he'll need a zen moment like he had against Almeida if he had any legitimate hope of staying employed.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Vitor out. Marquardt in.


----------



## Walls

Mikey Damage said:


> Vitor out. Marquardt in.


That's what I heard too, Although I don't know why,. Assuming Vitor got injured. If Nate wins and faces Anderson I see him getting destroyed like he did before. If Okami wins then I see Anderson beating him as well.


----------



## laineytheman

fuck thats dissapointing, I couldn't wait to see Vitor v Okami. Okami v Marquart is defo the #1 contender match pending on Sonnen's athletic commission hearing in December. Okami I reckon would do well against A.Silva and Marquart has improved since the last time, I just want to see A.Silva lose in a dramatic fashion


----------



## Mikey Damage

Okami vs Marquardt is a dud of a Main Event. Even though UFC 122 is free ... I still might not watch. It's just a bad card.


----------



## Role Model

The ratings for that show will be interesting, it's looking more like a Fight Night card.


should i bother with this series of Ultimate Fighter? how was the first episode?


----------



## Walls

Role Model said:


> The ratings for that show will be interesting, it's looking more like a Fight Night card.
> 
> 
> should i bother with this series of Ultimate Fighter? how was the first episode?


The first episode isn't really a good indicator of how the series will go. There was no interaction between GSP and Josh, as they just sat at a table with Dana and watched fights. There were a few full fights on the first show but a lot of them were edited down for time, which is understandable. They just showed the highlights of the fights, they didn't actually edit them to make them seem like they were the full fights. Seems to be a few interesting guys on the show this season. They showed a preview of whats coming up this season and it looks interesting. I know I am going to watch it all the way through until GSP and Josh meet in December and GSP goes through him.


----------



## laineytheman

Mir is right about Cro Cops choke on barry, it was fucking awful. i havent watched the full fight between cro cop/barry yet but i know barry showed too much respect to cro cop. He choked him, didnt even have hooks in. Barry was injured and fatigued, and does not have much ofa ground game anyway.

lol marquart v okami is a good fight imo, but yeh the card is awful, most of them look more like an UNDERCARD for a FIGHT NIGHT.


----------



## -Mystery-

Vitor's journey to a title shot is being comical to the point where I want to see the dude actually win the title if he ever manages a shot. Would definitely make for a great story, which could produce really nice buys.


----------



## Blasko

Role Model said:


> The ratings for that show will be interesting, it's looking more like a Fight Night card.
> 
> 
> should i bother with this series of Ultimate Fighter? how was the first episode?


 Looks like a fun season. First episode is worth a watch.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao and Vitor's Mir layoff continues.


----------



## -Mystery-

VITOR/SILVA AT UFC 125. :lmao

Turns out we were swerved and he isn't injured.


----------



## seancarleton77

Yushin & Nate both deserve Title shots so much more than Vitor "Vacation" Belfort. I am pulling for Okami in that fight. Silva got the golden ticket here, he thought he had a rematch with his toughest opponent ever and now he has a man that is not quite in his league. I don't see Belfort catching Silva, early knockout for Silva, maybe second round.


----------



## -Mystery-

Leben's fighting at 125 too, but against Briann Stann. Seems kinda like a step back for him. He should be fighting Wandy tbh.

Sonnen's gonna be on MMA Live tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Church

Vitor is getting the most undeserved title fight since Justin Eilers at 53. He is on a Mir layoff and only won one bout in the UFC before that. Oh and it was at 195 and he missed weight. Okami, Wanderlei, Marquardt and even Leben deserve the shot more than Vitor. I seriously wonder whose dick this guy is sucking. Nothing in his recent history which includes zero bouts at 185 in the UFC says he deserves this.


----------



## -Mystery-

Meh. I don't see the big problem with Vitor getting a title shot. Nobody is really definitively the number one contender so somebody has got to get a shot while the rest fight amongst themselves for the next shot. At least it's a fresh fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Okami is 9-2 in the UFC and has a win over Anderson Silva that would be far more interesting and far more deserving. Vitor is 2-0 at Middleweight against Lindland and Terry Martin who are 4-4 and 4-7 in the past few years. His resume sucks and he couldn't even make weight at 195.


----------



## -Mystery-

Meh. Like I said, neither hold impressive wins over top middleweight fighters. Either getting the shot would have been fine, can't really complain either way.


----------



## SteveMania

Zuffa's red carpet treatment of Vitor will probably lead to his downfall. Ring rust is a bad omen when your return fight is against Anderson Silva, not to mention all the lauding Vitor gets for his boxing - specifically his handspeed - he isn't the superior boxer here and it isn't hard to figure out. He moves in straight lines, keeps his head stationary, hands too low and that legendary handspeed is a figment against Silva, who is every bit as fast with better footwork.

While Anderson has shown peripheral signs of age lately, I'd be surprised if he laid an egg in this one.


----------



## McQueen

As much as i'm a fan of his (Rich Franklin I mean, Vitor is a flake) I don't think he deserved a title shot just because he managed to catch Franklin early on in their fight.


----------



## T-C

This match is interesting to me if only for the reason that it will show us if Anderson has got old or not. Vitor could be the guy to exploit that, however if Anderson turns up and all is right then I expect him to pick Vitor apart.


----------



## Walls

I'm not opposed to Vitor getting the title shot. The man has some fast hands, but I still don't see him beating Anderson.


----------



## Myers

I have only seen a few of Vitor's fights, but isn't he notorious for having zero stamina. Is he like sokoudjou in that he gasses after the first round?


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> I have only seen a few of Vitor's fights, but isn't he notorious for having zero stamina. Is he like sokoudjou in that he gasses after the first round?


He def. slows down, that's for sure. If he catches Anderson in the first round then I think he will pull it off. Anderson is a notorious slow starter and always turns it up in the 2nd round, so if Vitor clips him or something Anderson may be in trouble. As time goes on Vitor's chances fade considerably unless he has done some work to prevent it. Considering how long he has been off for it would be crazy if he just walked in after a layoff like that and beat Anderson.


----------



## CJ Punk

I hope Cro Cop pulls something out of his pride days and knocks Mir's ass out. Mir needs another knock out to be convinced he isn't a top heavyweight. Just go to Strikeforce like all the other cut UFC talent.


----------



## McQueen

Mir isn't anywhere near getting cut.


----------



## Walls

I don't think so either, but if Mir loses to CC then that's 3 straight with 3 pretty bad knock outs (If CC knocks him out, which I can see that happening more than a submission or a decision). Brock mashed him, Shane mashed him even worse and if CC head kicks him or something then Mir is fucked. For some reason I get the feeling Mir is going to knock CC out, I don't know why.


----------



## SteveMania

Anderson slips four punch combinations and high kicks with his hands down, he bobs and weaves right underneath punches to a hook Joe Frazier-style, he can do a sideways flying punch and actually land it, he has footwork so fluid that guys can't even stop him long enough to set their feet for a shot let alone cut him off or create angles, he can redirect his flying knees in mid-air, throw reverse elbows, and the list goes on.

If Anderson actually decides to fight, Vitor is going to get lit up. If Anderson doesn't want to fight, then Vitor gets away with simply being clowned.


----------



## Walls

2nd episode of TUF was decent. I thought it was a pretty lackluster fight, but nothing horrible. Not going to talk about who won yet until more people see it, don't want to ruin anything.


----------



## laineytheman

The fact that Chris Leben is getting Brian Stann is an absoulute joke, he has won 3 in a row, the first one to defeat Aaron Simpson, submits Akiyama who everyone was raving about, he should be facing a top 5 MW but since Maia, Belfort, Okami and Marquart are unavailable he should face Wanderlei silva in early 2011 when Silva comes back. It shows that UFC were expecting Leben to lose (like most of us, including myself) to Akiyama (i'm glad Leben won though)

As for Vitor getting a title shot, I'm a fan of Vitor. I think his standup is just as good as Anderson silva's and he could Knock him out, his ground game is inferior but taking Vitor down wouldn't be really easy for Anderson however he does not deserve a title shot. Okami v Marquart should be a contender fight, he shouldnt get number one contendership after winning only one fight in his return to UFC which was over a year ago, Rich Franklin is a good win for anyone but its not good enough by itself to earn contention. Vitor needs a tune up fight or any fight really, ring rust could play a significant factor in this one, hell give Leben Vitor...Leben wouldn't back down from that fight.


----------



## laineytheman

walls said:


> I don't think so either, but if Mir loses to CC then that's 3 straight with 3 pretty bad knock outs (If CC knocks him out, which I can see that happening more than a submission or a decision). Brock mashed him, Shane mashed him even worse and if CC head kicks him or something then Mir is fucked. For some reason I get the feeling Mir is going to knock CC out, I don't know why.


I think Mir is a clear favourite in this one, Cro Cop has declined since PRIDE and struggled to beat Barry who overall is a pretty one dimensional fighter, he was dominated by JDS, and Eddie Sanchez, Mostapha Al Turk and Anthony Perosh are all C level fighters so he does not really hold a great victory in the UFC where as Mir has victories over Sylvia (who at the time was undefeated), Nogueira, Kongo, Lesnar (even if he only had one fight, he was dominating Mir, he would have TKO'ed him if he had striking ability. And it would be 2 losses in a row, he beat Kongo impressively after losing to Lesnar and before his defeat to Kongo.

The sad thing about Mir's career is the what if factor if he didnt have a motorcycle accident, he would have had a good reign imo, he could have submitted Arlovski if he didn't take damage at ALL in the standup, same with Sylvia but back then the HW division was shit. Sylvia as champion represented the dark days of the division imo.


----------



## Walls

laineytheman said:


> I think Mir is a clear favourite in this one, Cro Cop has declined since PRIDE and struggled to beat Barry who overall is a pretty one dimensional fighter, he was dominated by JDS, and Eddie Sanchez, Mostapha Al Turk and Anthony Perosh are all C level fighters so he does not really hold a great victory in the UFC where as Mir has victories over Sylvia (who at the time was undefeated), Nogueira, Kongo, Lesnar (even if he only had one fight, he was dominating Mir, he would have TKO'ed him if he had striking ability. And it would be 2 losses in a row, he beat Kongo impressively after losing to Lesnar and before his defeat to Kongo.
> 
> The sad thing about Mir's career is the what if factor if he didnt have a motorcycle accident, he would have had a good reign imo, he could have submitted Arlovski if he didn't take damage at ALL in the standup, same with Sylvia but back then the HW division was shit. Sylvia as champion represented the dark days of the division imo.


I forgot about the Kongo fight, he dropped him and then choked him out. I think Mir is the favorite as well, for reasons you stated. I just get this feeling Mir is going to knock him out rather than submit him, couldn't tell you why. If Mir beats CC then I think CC needs to call it a day. I figured he would destroy Barry, but he barely pulled it off with one of the weakest looking chokes I have ever seen. Beating CC isn't really anything to brag about at this point, in my opinion. Mir def. has the skills to do it. Good to see we won't see the "Tank" version of Mir this time around. He got too big and it slowed him down. I think 255 suits him. I think he is obsessed with Brock and figured if he got bigger Brock wouldn't be able to move him so easy and he would be able to stop his shot better and keep it standing where he has the advantage. It was said that he moved up in weight for guys like Brock and Shane, but I 100% believe it was for Brock alone. I think it kills him that Brock mashed him. Even if they get a 3rd fight (which has to happen, belt or no belt) I think Brock is going to mash him again.


----------



## Myers

I liked the second episode of TUF, I thought they had a good back and forth fight up until the end. Iron Mike is going to be on the next episode.


----------



## Rush

while i agree Stann is a step back for Leben, if he can't get the win he doesn't deserve to face a top 5 MW. Look at it from his POV - another fight -> another payday in a fight he should win -> 4 straight wins -> company lives him for stepping in on short notice (eg the akiyama bout) and taking lots of fights -> big money fights against the big names. easy choice for him to accept really.


----------



## Myers

Unfortunately, I don't see Leben getting past a Yushin Okami, Nate Marquardt, or Chael Sonnen in that division. Do we really want to see Silva/Leben II anyways? I agree that Silva is getting older and may not be in his prime, but what can Leben really bring to that fight. Aside from Chael grinding out a decision, I think Marquardt is the only fighter in the MW divison that has a great shot at beating Anderson Silva.


----------



## laineytheman

Myers said:


> Unfortunately, I don't see Leben getting past a Yushin Okami, Nate Marquardt, or Chael Sonnen in that division. Do we really want to see Silva/Leben II anyways? I agree that Silva is getting older and may not be in his prime, but what can Leben really bring to that fight. Aside from Chael grinding out a decision, I think Marquardt is the only fighter in the MW divison that has a great shot at beating Anderson Silva.


Leben still has a long way to go to get to Anderson Silva but he has matured, and given time could do well against the top 5 middleweights imo. But Obviously he shouldn't reject a fight against Stann, a fight is a fight and you have to be willing to face anyone but I still think he deserves a higher class of opponent. its not really short notice either, UFC 125 isnt till New Years Day, that's still 13 weeks to train.


----------



## Rush

laineytheman said:


> Leben still has a long way to go to get to Anderson *Silva but he has matured, and given time could do well against the top 5 middleweights imo*. But Obviously he shouldn't reject a fight against Stann, a fight is a fight and you have to be willing to face anyone but I still think he deserves a higher class of opponent. its not really short notice either, UFC 125 isnt till New Years Day, that's still 13 weeks to train.


you're contradicting your point there.

All the other top contenders are busy, why not have another fight in between and pick up some money?


----------



## Walls

I don't see Leben ever being a top guy in the division. I see him as someone they keep around because he is really popular and more often than not puts on exciting fights that don't go the distance. The end of the road for Leben is always (presumably) going to be Anderson, so he isn't ever going to be champion in my opinion. I agree that there is no way he goes over Nate, Okami or Chael.


----------



## SteveMania

Top 5 is stretching credibility, Leben at best is a borderline Top 10 MW. It's not like he was handling Akiyama, admittedly a blown up WW himself. The Simpson fight was his most impressive performance to date just because A-Train is a stud wrestler with the chops to take down just about any MW and Leben held his own.


----------



## Myers

Sonnen pulled out of his MMA Live interview today on ESPN, I guess we will have to wait for his side of the story.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Sonnen pulled out of his MMA Live interview today on ESPN, I guess we will have to wait for his side of the story.


Fucking clown.

You cheated, got caught, now man up. Do athletes never learn? Fans fucking hate it when you act like a clown when you get caught cheating. Look at a guy like Andy Pettite, he got caught and fessed up. Now, nobody even gives a fuck. The longer he waits the more he looks like a joke.


----------



## seancarleton77

Hopefully Chael can come back from this and admit he was wrong and make up with the fans, but knowing Chael he may never admit to anything wrong at all. I hope he's not a prick in total in denial like that tool Roger Clemons.


----------



## Rush

interesting stuff


----------



## Myers

Haha Dana lit up Josh Barnett.


----------



## Rush

yeah pretty much. Barnett is a complete douche though.


----------



## McQueen

Barnett has my favorite "moobs" in MMA though. Well wait there is Roy Nelson... nevermind.

I did laugh at Dana's face when the guy asked him if he thinks there is a PED problem in MMA.


----------



## laineytheman

maybe the signs are already pointing towards the outcome of the UFC 119 main event

Frank Mir v *MIRKO* (MIR-KO) Cro Cop

lol


----------



## Overrated

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_JLbe-RnDw wand's new video blog and at around the 3:50 mark he tells sonnen "You have respect, you keep your teeth." plus it has wand in a suit.


----------



## laineytheman

Overrated said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_JLbe-RnDw wand's new video blog and at around the 3:50 mark he tells sonnen "You have respect, you keep your teeth." plus it has wand in a suit.


seen it, wasnt that bad though. in the description they portrayed it like they had a huge confrontation.


----------



## Myers

Wand is fucking badass.


----------



## S-Mac

Wand in a suit instant win.


----------



## laineytheman

he looks better now that he got his nose fixed this year but he is still pretty ugly, wouldn't say that to his face though cos he is still a good damn fighter.


----------



## Walls

Chael didn't give a shit about one word he said, made me laugh.


----------



## sarnus

Fedor not to fight till Jan...Should be intresting to see who's next opponent is but the key thing is that it's Jan...A LONG time, if I where him id look for a quicker return to banish some demons


----------



## S-Mac

walls said:


> Chael didn't give a shit about one word he said, made me laugh.


I just thought that he was uncomfortable with Silva in there.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Anybody else watching this season of The Ultimate Fighter? I'm really glad Alex "Bruce Leeroy" Caceres got a submission victory. He has a very likable character outside of the octagon, and was pleased. Also love how GSP duped Koscheck during the fighter selection, to get who he wanted.


----------



## Myers

Dream starts in about an hour, luckily I have the whole day off.


----------



## RKing85

Best card of the whole weekend, Dream, is starting now on HDNet


----------



## Myers

Japanese fighters are cans.


----------



## Walls

Rockhead said:


> Anybody else watching this season of The Ultimate Fighter? I'm really glad Alex "Bruce Leeroy" Caceres got a submission victory. He has a very likable character outside of the octagon, and was pleased. Also love how GSP duped Koscheck during the fighter selection, to get who he wanted.


I was happy that he won too. He has a long way to go, but he could be good one day. I called the triangle from a mile away and was right. He locked it up quick, which can be hard to do. So much for not tapping out.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm continually amazed at Ishida's song choices. He's too badass to be coming out to 'Viva la Vida'.


----------



## Walls

A lot of the entrances are...interesting. Mayhem's are usually awesome. Mayhem is a really intelligent guy as well, he was on one of Joe Rogan's podcasts (and considering Rogan is beyond the shit, everyone should listen/watch them every week) and I was pretty shocked at how smart he really is. Don't judge a book, I guess.

Sadly, I don't have HDnet, so no Dream for me


----------



## Myers

walls said:


> Sadly, I don't have HDnet, so no Dream for me


http://www.justin.tv/kidmma5#/w/415842032

Ishida is like the asian Jon Fitch


----------



## SteveMania

Ishida could learn a thing or two about how to finish takedowns, that rear waistlock isn't going to cut it, even against a completely inept wrestler like Wicky.


----------



## Myers

nice flury at the end for wicky, unfortuantely it wasn't enough


----------



## SteveMania

Terrible decision. Anyone that actually thinks Japanese scoring is better than even the lukewarm 10-point must system is delusional.

Onto Miyata/Inoue. This should be competitive, only thing is Lion Takeshi is a painfully slow starter.


----------



## SteveMania

Slam, bam, thank you ma'am. Miyata's got this.


----------



## Myers

I think that's the first time I have ever seen a double german suplex in an MMA fight, now we just need an atomic drop.


----------



## SteveMania

Not since the days Dan Severn used to pancake dudes.


----------



## RKing85

the double german suplexs were outstanding!


----------



## SteveMania

LOL at Trigg and his unintentional comedy. 'Looks like he just came out of a closet.'


----------



## Myers

This is a must win for hansen


----------



## RKing85

Yep, for sure. He's got a fight in Superior Challenge at the end of Ocotber against Sami Azziz already lined up.


----------



## SteveMania

Bad match-up for Tokoro. Even a faded Hansen should dispatch him fairly easily, if he doesn't then it's time hang it up.


----------



## Myers

"That's not my weak spot... so what do you do then?" :lmao

They sure do love the low blows in dream.


----------



## SteveMania

Kawajiri heard that groin shot. Looks like Hellboy's been training with Dirty Bob Schreiber.


----------



## Myers

He found the finish


----------



## Walls

Off topic I know, but I thought this was interesting: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/266831/MMA-fighter-tests-kick-against-karate-mans-groin/

A karate guy lets an MMA guy kick him in the balls with no cup or any type of protection. He took this like a man and barely flinched, pretty incredible. The video also explains how he was able to take a shot like that and feel nothing, very interesting stuff.


----------



## SteveMania

Inverted armbar for the win. Expect to see Omigawa in the WEC soon, assuming he escapes the clutches of FEG.


----------



## Blasko

Takaya has a soft spot in my heart.


----------



## Myers

Hmm, I would like to see all of these "center of the featherweight world" fighters take on Aldo.


----------



## RKing85

considering FEG is damn near bankrupt, we might see a ton of these fighters come over to WEC


----------



## SteveMania

Bieber got flat-lined. These quick finishes are giving me hope that I'll see the whole card.


----------



## Myers

Hooray for pointless intermissions.


----------



## Blasko

That's Japan, for you.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm amazed that Minowaman opened as a +175 dog. We're talking two infinitely different leagues of ring savvy here, and Ishii's development has been underwhelming to say the least.


----------



## RKing85

Japanese intermissions normally kill me. I usually go for a walk around the blocks a couple times while the intermission is happening. That usually works well for keeping me awake.


----------



## Myers

I am a melevolent person, I hope Minowman gets KO'ed or subbed just to see everyone dissapointed.


----------



## SteveMania

Eh, I suppose I shouldn't be surprised that Minowa got handled by a guy his size. Then again there's a reason why Ishii's debut was delayed a year, and it's not because he was playing hard to get with Zuffa.

So many times he could have stepped over the shoulder when he had the kimura, or get the hooks in when he took the back. The fight proved two things, 1) the lazy, out of shape freakshows that made Minowa momentarily look like a demi-god according to the Japanophile nerds are exactly that, freakshows and 2) Minowa just isn't that good. It's like that ass-whooping to Shibata never happened.


----------



## SteveMania

Aoki's rocking American sponsors on his newly minted board shorts. Yeah, Japanese MMA is still thriving.


----------



## Myers

well that was boring, now the real main event can start.


----------



## SteveMania

The entrances will be more memorable than the fight, I can assure you. Saku had nothing for an ill-trained Ralek Gracie, he's going to make Mayhem look like an Adonis.


----------



## Blasko

HISTORY~!


----------



## Myers

Well Mayhem said he wanted to submit saka in this fight. Sakuraba could barely stand, he looked like he had third degree burns on his legs.


----------



## SteveMania

Sad exhibition as that was, Mayhem's GnP from the half guard was brutal. I've never seen him paste anyone like that on the floor.

Over/under on Mizuno lasting three minutes?


----------



## Myers

I was contemplating taking the over on that bet. Isn't Mizuno +1100?


----------



## SteveMania

Something like that. I'm expecting this to look like the Hunt fight, but we could see a straight up Gary Goodridge-esque mugging.


----------



## Myers

I'm surprised it lasted that long


----------



## SteveMania

That might have been the last hurrah from Dream. Their support lies within PUJI investments that remain to be all smoke and mirrors. Either way, you can expect to see at least a handful of guys that competed end up in the WEC/UFC down the line. Omigawa is all but ironclad, Hioki (even though he didn't fight) impressed Sean Shelby enough times this year, Takaya will probably return to the WEC fold and once again struggle with American-schooled fighters and Mousasi will step inside the octagon before he's thirty.


----------



## RKing85

Speaking of Gary Goodridge, he is actually fighting in montreal tonight. Showed called MFL against UFC vet Tom Murphy. That's somebody who should retire. Goodridge has suffered some serious, permanent damage b/c of his fighting career.


----------



## Dark Church

That was Mousasi's last hoorah because if DREAM is over then so is he. He has looked like crap in Strikeforce and I don't even think UFC should sign him. If they do then even some hack like Alan Belcher would probably beat him.


----------



## RKing85

Mousasi beats Belcher. Mousasi is also only 25 years old. He has a long career ahead of him. He will be in the UFC at some point in his life.


----------



## scrilla

I know I'm probably late on this, but lol at Sonnen testing positive for roids.


----------



## Overrated

dunno if anyone just watched bamma 4 but Tom watson and Alex reid just put on a griffin/bonnar esque 5 round fight. it was a sloppy scrappy slugfest and it was quite entertaining to be fair to them. hopefully with the hype it was getting in england loads of new fans tuned in to watch it and now continue to watch mma.


----------



## McQueen

I'd be too embarrassed to be an MMA fan if the most popular fighter from my country was Michael Bisping.


----------



## Blasko

Dark Church said:


> That was Mousasi's last hoorah because if DREAM is over then so is he. He has looked like crap in Strikeforce and I don't even think UFC should sign him. If they do then even some hack like Alan Belcher would probably beat him.


 Outside of the King Mo fight, you've obviously haven't seen Mousasi.


----------



## Dark Church

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Outside of the King Mo fight, you've obviously haven't seen Mousasi.


King Mo sucks and he looked like shit against Sokodju as well and that is really hard to accomplish. He gets by in a ring but he sucks in a cage.


----------



## RKing85

The Reid/Watson fight was really good stuff. Reid put on a performance that was 10 times better than what I expected from him.

UFC prelims have started. McCorkle d. Hunt via Kimura in a minute.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The Spike prelims are interesting. I wanna see Matt Mitrione get KO'ed.

Just looked at the 120 card, don't see anything I really wanna see on there. But seeing as the entire event will broadcast on Spike, I can't complain.

Lets roll on tonight!


----------



## Stormbringer

I love Mittrione cause everyone hates him.


----------



## Rush

Mitrione needs a lot of work on his ground game. He went for a lot of submissions but didnt have the ability to pull them off. Really needs to keep this fight standing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

meat and beltran going like i expected. lots of power, and lots of slugging.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So far Mitrione looks better than Beltran during stand up. I think he can KO in the next round. Beltran really needs to go for a takedown. Good first fight.


----------



## Rush

Yeah, its not very pretty but these guys are going hard.


----------



## Mikey Damage

meat is going to make a good gatekeeper. 

he'll have a fair chance vs the hitters ... but anyone with a ground game should dispose of him easily.


----------



## Overrated

meathead has improved. his striking and ground game still need to be worked on though.


----------



## Blasko

Meathead should vs. Air next. That's what he was hitting most of the fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I forgot about his Meathead name ^^.

He's 3 for 3 now in the octagon, well done I guess.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mikey Damage said:


> meat is going to make a good gatekeeper.
> 
> he'll have a fair chance vs the hitters ... *but anyone with a ground game should dispose of him easily.*


So that's Mir and Nog? I'm serious, those are the only two I know as far as heavyweights.

Unless you mean Big Country and....the gut!


----------



## Rush

Big Country has a great ground game.


----------



## Overrated

brock, cain, carwin and jds could all take him down and finish him.


----------



## Blasko

Beautiful submission.


----------



## Rush

awesome finish by CB. top stuff.


----------



## Overrated

great ground skills there. i liked how he kept hold of the choke while they were rolling.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

A part of me wishes it went a bit longer, now there's a twenty minute wait. But wow, great fight regardless!


----------



## Mikey Damage

mir and nog would imply BJJs. them plus the wrestlers. which there are quite a few of.


----------



## Stormbringer

Overrated said:


> brock, cain, carwin and jds could all take him down and finish him.



Well he said gatekeeper. Those are top guys. And I don't know why but I was thinking subs more than anything. I know you got guys that can hold a guy down for 3 rounds or just pound them out, I was just thinking tapping a guy out.


----------



## Blasko

Nasty Kimura. Later Mark!


----------



## Nov

If anyone has any good streams for the event feel free to post them


----------



## Stormbringer

Standing sub!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

http://www.livevss.tv/


----------



## Nov

http://channelsurfing.net/watch-ufc-119.html

Very good quality.


----------



## Mikey Damage

who knows what stephen's walk-in music was?


----------



## Rush

fuck don't give out the stream i'm on Nov. need to keep its awesome quality up


----------



## Arya Dark

*Boring little first round there... but that's to be expected.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

melvin takes the first round.

melvin is so quick ...


----------



## Rush

10-9 Melvin for sure.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Leg kicks looks SO painful!*


----------



## Stormbringer

BALLZ!


----------



## Mikey Damage

tough second round to score.

20-20 right now, i think.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Are crotch kicks illegal in female UFC?*


----------



## Arya Dark

Mikey Damage said:


> tough second round to score.
> 
> 20-20 right now, i think.


*Wouldn't it be 19-19?*


----------



## Rush

19-19. Stephens landed the better shots, the better kicks.


----------



## Stormbringer

LadyCroft said:


> *Are crotch kicks illegal in female UFC?*


I think it's changed to don't strike the boob.

That's how Carano put it.


----------



## Blasko

What a ugly fight.


----------



## Arya Dark

*This fight is putting me to sleep... and I'm easily amused. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Stephens takes the third for me. Hard to score.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I think I'd give that fight to Stevens. It was pretty even throughout but Stevens seemed to be the aggressor. *


----------



## Blasko

Split. Melvin.


----------



## Rush

fuck, that 3rd round was shit. 29-29 draw, calling it :side:


----------



## SteveMania

I've got it 30-28 Stephens, but it's far from a sure thing. Stephens' strikes had more volume overall.


----------



## Blasko

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Split. Melvin.


 Fuck all y'all.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I don't see how Stevens didn't at least win one of the rounds to that judge lol*


----------



## Rush

Stevens clearly won the 2nd imo. First and 3rd were close, Guillard did more in the first imo but neither did shit in the last frame. Poor start to the PPV


----------



## SteveMania

30-27 is laughable, Stephens handily took the third.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dana said FOTN! Yeah...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

God damn this forum feels like its on dial-up because of streaming. Page keeps refreshing by itself while I try to post as well.


----------



## Blasko

MUSCLE SHARK.


----------



## SteveMania

DX-Superkick said:


> Dana said FOTN! Yeah...



Often the fights that most think are going to be great don't fly that way.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Coming out to "Sabotage" = cookie points


----------



## Rush

i'm hyped for this. Dunham ftw.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I had Melvin 29-28. 

I'm high on Evan Dunham. I don't get why everyone is saying he needs to win this fight to explode onto the scene.

He already beat Tyson Griffin. Who is probably just as good as Sherk. If not better.


----------



## Arya Dark

Rockhead said:


> God damn this forum feels like its on dial-up because of streaming. Page keeps refreshing by itself while I try to post as well.


*It is? 

The stream I'm watching has nothing to do with the forum... maybe that's why the forum is working fine for me *


----------



## Stormbringer

SteveMania said:


> Often the fights that most think are going to be great don't fly that way.


I know just belly aching.


----------



## Mikey Damage

we all know that serra/lytle is FOTN. Lytle is usually exciting.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Okay, who's winning this one? 

I'm pulling for the old man.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

LadyCroft said:


> *It is?
> 
> The stream I'm watching has nothing to do with the forum... maybe that's why the forum is working fine for me *


Its a lot better now because I've switched to another link.

Dunham's streak to continue hopefully.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mikey Damage said:


> we all know that serra/lytle is FOTN. Lytle is *ALWAYS* exciting.


Fixed...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Goldberg's premature "IT IS ALL OVER" :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Nice little cut there.*


----------



## Nov

Nice cut. Dunham looks lively.


----------



## Rush

that cut is sick. Dunham was winning that up until the cut imo. Came close to finishing Sherk twice


----------



## Mikey Damage

sherk looked too big for dunham in the first round.

though, evan did find time for two good loooking guillotines.

and whoa .. nasty cut!!


----------



## SteveMania

We need a goat's vagina cue right about now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

is sherk conditioned to get caught in guillotines? wtf?


----------



## Stormbringer

Mikey Damage said:


> is sherk conditioned to get caught in guillotines? wtf?


A lot of wrestlers have to be prepped for getting caught in a guillo. It comes with widening your arms and sticking your neck out.


----------



## Mikey Damage

sherk should try .. i dunno .. moving! jfc. 

he got lit up the final 1:45 of the 2nd round.

19-19.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Good end to the round. Sherk getting out of the guillotine, good stuff.


----------



## Rush

19-19. Come on Dunham.


----------



## SteveMania

I have it 19-19, Sherk's slowing down and Dunham has dished out more since the latter part of the second.


----------



## Arya Dark

*This looks likes Dunham's fight now.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

dunham 29-28.

if this isn't the decision ...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Dunham should win this...

Great fight, Dunham getting great knees in. Fight to beat tonight.

Especially after taking that vagina cut, great performance from Evan.


----------



## Rush

29-28 to Dunham. fucking sick fight, FOTN.


----------



## Blasko

Split. MUSCLE SHARK.


----------



## Mikey Damage

what.

a.

fucking.


joke.


----------



## Stormbringer

SHERK!!!!

Why does Rogan cover his ink.


----------



## Arya Dark

*WHAT??????


oh....migod!*


----------



## Blasko

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Split. MUSCLE SHARK.


 You fucks can't touch this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Aw man. 

Bummer for Dunham.


----------



## SteveMania

Wow, that's brutal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

so, either he took round 2 or 3. either which, a fucking joke.

all he did in round 3, a takedown for 3.2 seconds. and holding against the fence for 1:50. disgraceful judging.


----------



## Rush

that is a fucking bullshit decision. He did fuck all with his takedowns in the 2nd and 3rd. Terrible judging.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Durham got robbed. Boo


----------



## Stormbringer

So you guys want fights to be scored WWE-style? And if you think Dunham won let's hear some noise. Dunham wins, see ya next time, on NXT!


----------



## Blasko

A win for SEAN SHERK is a win for this forum.


----------



## Nov

Makes no sense...


----------



## Mikey Damage

here is the sickening part.

sherk is going to get back in the picture. which is terrible for anyone who wants to see good fights. sherk looked every bit of a 37 year old tonight. and i cannot envision his next fight going any better.


----------



## Rush

:lmao from Dana - Robbed! Judging fucking SUCKS!!!!

i can see exactly why the judges gave Sherk the fight. Takedowns are the holy grail in the eyes of the judges.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Rampage vs Machida?!!!! OMG!!!!


----------



## Blasko

Not only did Sean Sherk reign supreme, but there's a shit storm.

Loving it!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sticksy said:


> :lmao from Dana - Robbed! Judging fucking SUCKS!!!!
> 
> i can see exactly why the judges gave Sherk the fight. Takedowns are the holy grail in the eyes of the judges.


and near submissions?

meaningless. :no:

at least White knows what's up. I suspect Dunham will still get a top fight. Dunham vs Florian?


----------



## Stormbringer

Mikey Damage said:


> here is the sickening part.
> 
> sherk is going to get back in the picture. which is terrible for anyone who wants to see good fights. sherk looked every bit of a 37 year old tonight. and i cannot envision his next fight going any better.


If this is true, why are people saying FOTN? Yeah it's the second fight but it only means it was a great fight, and it takes 2 to tango.


----------



## Nov

So pumped for this fight.


----------



## Blasko

Serra wins.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

I called Sherk by decision in the prediction thread, what can i say...i have some weight! :gun:

Id be shocked if Serra doesnt win this fight.


----------



## Arya Dark

*It was fight of the night simply because the first fight sucked. 


*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Serra is from Long Island?

Oh hay! New York support, lets go!


----------



## Arya Dark

*I would root for the hometown boy but he's probably a Colts fan. *


----------



## Mikey Damage

DX-Superkick said:


> If this is true, why are people saying FOTN? Yeah it's the second fight but it only means it was a great fight, and it takes 2 to tango.


Yeah. It takes two.

One to stand there, and unload punches, kicks, and knees.

And another to stand there to hold him down, miss on counters, and stand like a stiff board.

Only thing that Sherk did well there, was to not get finished.


----------



## Arya Dark

*The Rocky theme is awesome. I wish McCool would use it.*


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Serra ftw.


----------



## Arya Dark

*These nicknames are hilarious.*


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> and near submissions?
> 
> meaningless. :no:
> 
> at least White knows what's up. I suspect Dunham will still get a top fight. Dunham vs Florian?


yeah. maybe Miller.



Mikey Damage said:


> Yeah. It takes two.
> 
> One to stand there, and unload punches, kicks, and knees.
> 
> And another to stand there to hold him down, miss on counters, and stand like a stiff board.
> 
> Only thing that Sherk did well there, was to not get finished.


i give credit to Sherk for round 1. He ground and pounded nicely in opening up the cut but he did no damage apart from that. He got caught in 1000 guillotine chokes, got dominated in the standup and his wrestling was poor in the final frames.


----------



## Rush

Kelvin Caldwell 29-28 for Dunham. Cecil Peoples 29-28 for Sherk. Glenn Trowbridge 29-28 for Sherk.

FUCK CECIL PEOPLES.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i did think sherk took round 1. but after that ... dunham's fight.

anywho, moving on ... can these two survive for 15 minutes? serious heat being thrown.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sticksy said:


> Kelvin Caldwell 29-28 for Dunham. Cecil Peoples 29-28 for Sherk. Glenn Trowbridge 29-28 for Sherk.
> 
> FUCK CECIL PEOPLES.


Cecil Peoples fucked up the first Shogun/Machida fight too I think.


----------



## Mikey Damage

serra's left eye will be swollen soon. let's see how bad ...


----------



## Arya Dark

*I think hometown boy took that first round but I've been wrong all night long *


----------



## Stormbringer

Serra is gonna be hamburger at the end of this, worse than Rocky in Rocky 5.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I gave the first two rounds to the hometown boy...which means he lost them.*


----------



## Rush

sloppy fight, conditioning? ever fucking heard of it? 20-18 Lytle


----------



## SteveMania

Sticksy said:


> Kelvin Caldwell 29-28 for Dunham. Cecil Peoples 29-28 for Sherk. Glenn Trowbridge 29-28 for Sherk.
> 
> FUCK CECIL PEOPLES.



Surprising considering Cecil's fetish with boxers. It wasn't really close at all standing, Dunham was lacing him badly once Sherk faded.


----------



## Stormbringer

Crowd noise would really help this fight!


----------



## Blasko

2-1. Still love Serra.


----------



## Barry_Darsow

DX-Superkick said:


> Serra is gonna be hamburger at the end of this, worse than Rocky in Rocky 5.


Yeah...at least Rocky scored a takedown.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Lytle wins by unanimous decision


----------



## Rush

SteveMania said:


> Surprising considering Cecil's fetish with boxers. It wasn't really close at all standing, Dunham was lacing him badly once Sherk faded.


indeed. Sherk landed very little on the feet and didn't do much with his takedowns aside from in the 1st round.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Matt Serra looks like he doesn't want to be in there. Hmm. I wonder where each fighter goes from here.

Lytle: He's probably not a championship caliber fighter ... but four wins in a row is four wins in a row. He needs someone near the top. Perhaps the loser of Hardy vs Condit? Sanchez vs Thiago loser? Anthony Johnson (if he can return from his injury)? 

Serra: Needs to decide whether he wants to retire or go for it one more time.


----------



## Nov

1 out of 3 for me. I want Bader to win here but I predict Lil Nog will win by decision.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

LITTLE NOGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

War Bader.


----------



## Stormbringer

Bader Time!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bader by decision. 

Setting up Jones vs Bader. I hope they let Jones enter the cage after the fight!


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Matt Serra looks like he doesn't want to be in there. Hmm. I wonder where each fighter goes from here.
> 
> Lytle: He's probably not a championship caliber fighter ... but four wins in a row is four wins in a row. He needs someone near the top. Perhaps the loser of Hardy vs Condit? Sanchez vs Thiago loser? Anthony Johnson (if he can return from his injury)?
> 
> Serra: Needs to decide whether he wants to retire or go for it one more time.


winner of Hardy/Condit imo.

Serra needs to hang them up. On that note, his eyes are fucked up after this fight. nasty stuff.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

I think Lil Nog will win this match


----------



## SteveMania

I'm not entirely sold on Bader yet, his cardio seems a bit shoddy and he throws the same left hook overhand right every time. That said, I picked him to win big tonight, even though this has the makings to be another sloppy decision.


----------



## Mikey Damage

lytle vs hardy.

the old-man going for one more push versus the brash, young punk who just talks shit. straight out of the movies.


----------



## Rush

10-9 Bader


----------



## Mikey Damage

yep. both guys felt the other's power.

i'm surprised that bader didn't try the takedown instantly. i wonder how patient he'll be in round two.


----------



## Stormbringer

Nog to lose in the second. He just doesn't look like he can take GnP from Bader.

Nevermind...Bader let me down.


----------



## Rush

20-18 Bader. needs to finish strongly.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

This fight is a snorefest


----------



## Rush

29-28 Bader.


----------



## Stormbringer

Bader! Unanimous Decision.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Every fight on the main card has gone to decision so far. Maybe Mir/Cro-Cop will add to that.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Bring out the Nog nuthuggers in denial....


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Jon Jones doesn't destroy Bader, I just won't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Like just about EVERY UFC PPV, I watch this one thinking, *"Glad I didn't pay for this shit,"* again...


----------



## Blasko

all these decisions are killing this show.


----------



## Nov

This has been a good entertaining event imo.


----------



## SteveMania

Neither really looked impressive, Bader struggled to get Rogerio down and Rogerio didn't threaten at all the few times he was down.

Whoever puts a good offense together early is going to win, and it'll probably be Mir.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This thread would have been better with Brute supporting Mir.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Nov said:


> This has been a good entertaining event imo.


To each their own, but I disagree. The best fight of the main card turned out to be what many consider a horrendous decision, and most of the others have been lopsided, boring, or both.


----------



## Rush

Jones would fuck up Bader. Bader's standup is very sloppy, nothing is really set up nicely and he has very limited movement.



Eyeball Nipple said:


> Like just about EVERY UFC PPV, I watch this one thinking, *"Glad I didn't pay for this shit,"* again...


let me guess, PRIDE fanboy?


----------



## Mikey Damage

if you think every UFC PPV is like that ... why do you continue to watch them?



> Jon Bones Jones
> Let's go baby! I feel more alive.. so happy to have homework


i wonder what/who jones is talking about?? :side:


----------



## Rush

Rockhead said:


> This thread would have been better with Brute supporting Mir.


come on Cro Cop. fuck THE CHAMP FRANK MIR (i miss brute)


----------



## Blasko

Mir has one of the most fitting themes. Ever.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That's the biggest thing I like about Mir. His entrance to "Amazing"


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Sticksy said:


> let me guess, PRIDE fanboy?


No.... QUALITY FIGHT Fanboy.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

I hope Crocop wins by KO


----------



## Rush

Eyeball Nipple said:


> No.... QUALITY FIGHT Fanboy.


then how can you be disappointed by "every UFC event"? 

some people...


----------



## SteveMania

Eyeball Nipple said:


> To each their own, but I disagree. The best fight of the main card turned out to be what many consider a horrendous decision, and most of the others have been lopsided, boring, or both.



Not a spectacular night of fights, just business as usual. Spotty judging happens everywhere, not just in the UFC.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Sticksy said:


> then how can you be disappointed by "every UFC event"?
> 
> some people...


Hey, cockbag, you wanna get off my nuts?

I said "*JUST ABOUT* EVERY UFC EVENT" meaning they put on a lot of crap PPV's anymore. 

Can't you fucking read or are you just one of the dime-a-dozen MMA fan internet assholes who thinks watching fights gives them a license to run their fucking mouth from the safety of their monitors?

Some kids...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hmmm not much to take about in that first round, a bit too much spent against the cage. Hoping for a better 2nd.


----------



## Mikey Damage

without nog in there, mir's standup looks like crap.


----------



## Rush

Eyeball Nipple said:


> Hey, cockbag, you wanna get off my nuts?
> 
> I said "*JUST ABOUT* EVERY UFC EVENT" meaning they put on a lot of crap PPV's anymore.
> 
> Can't you fucking read or are you just one of the dime-a-dozen MMA fan internet assholes who thinks watching fights gives them a license to run their fucking mouth from the safety of their monitors?
> 
> Some kids...


get off your high horse son. if you don't like what they put then don't watch. thre's been a lot of quality fights and cards put on by the UFC.


----------



## Rajah

Shut the fuck up, all of you.


----------



## Blasko

This is the shits.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Geez, how many times has Herb Dean split em up? Pretty bad fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

DUD.

Not a good fight. 9-9 or 10-10. Neither guy won that second round.


----------



## Stormbringer

REAL fights shouldn't put me to sleep but damn...


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Sticksy said:


> get off your high horse son. if you don't like what they put then don't watch. thre's been a lot of quality fights and cards put on by the UFC.


High horse? You're the one trying to tell me what to fucking watch/not watch and talking like some kind of important MMA defender, like I'm supposed to give a flying fuck about your point of view for some reason. I watch because I love MMA. Doesn't mean I'll blindly slurp up the jizz of UFC or any other promotion. If it's crap, it's crap. And just because I'm glad I didn't pay for something doesn't mean it didn't have some decent fights. Just means I don't think it's worth 50 bucks. So instead of being a hyporcrite talking about high horses while being a condescending douchebag in the same breath, why don't you worry about the fights and what _you_ like, and not my posts?


----------



## Blasko

Anyone notice that they're talking to each other and laughing?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

WHHHo's booking this boring fight? Sorry couldn't resist. :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

Are they talking WWE style telling each other the next move? What was that whispering?


----------



## Stormbringer

How do you go from Barry to Mir anyway?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

BABOOOM!!!!!


Wow, an all around shit fight with a surprise end. It was just a minute away from an all night decision sweep as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

finally. that fight needed that KO so badly.


----------



## Blasko

great KO. Worse ME in a long time.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Another "ouch" Cro Cop moment in the octagon. Damn... I feel bad for the dude.


----------



## Rajah

Finally, something happened. 

I only just got home and saw the last 2 rounds, from what I saw the main event was shit. With shit like this for the heavyweight division looks like Lesnar will be on top for a long time, unless Cain can step up.


----------



## Rush

awful fight. 



Eyeball Nipple said:


> High horse? You're the one trying to tell me what to fucking watch/not watch and talking like some kind of important MMA defender, like I'm supposed to give a flying fuck about your point of view for some reason. I watch because I love MMA. Doesn't mean I'll blindly slurp up the jizz of UFC or any other promotion. If it's crap, it's crap. And just because I'm glad I didn't pay for something doesn't mean it didn't have some decent fights. Just means I don't think it's worth 50 bucks. So instead of being a hyporcrite talking about high horses while being a condescending douchebag in the same breath, why don't you worry about the fights and what _you_ like, and not my posts?


i'm not telling you what to watch. I'm saying if you don't like the product then don't watch it. If its crap its crap and i agree that this card for the most part was crap but coming off the string of PPC's we just had, you're seriously telling me that none of them was worth paying for? seriously?


----------



## Mikey Damage

cain vs lesnar should be a brawl. kinda hoping we get a cain win.

setting up the immediate rematch. because, let's be honest here ... if lesnar wins, there is no one in line to test him. 

As for tonight, just two positives. Dunham/Sherk and we know who Jon Jones is fighting next. Cannot wait for that.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

That fight was almost exactly like Mike Russow vs. Todd Duffee fight at UFC 114. Very boring, almost went the distance, and the crowd booed the whole time in that fight too. The difference was Todd Duffee actually dominated before getting knocked out by Mike Russow in that fight. This just had nothing going on it.

Let the Cro Cop to Strikeforce rumors begin.


----------



## Rush

i'm backing Cain to get the win over Lesnar. should be a good one though.

^^^ Cro Cop won't go to Strikeforce. Uncle Dana looks after him in the UFC.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think Dunham/Sherk was really good, despite the decision. Serra/Lytle was decent. Other fights were meh, and the main event was a horrible headliner. The Spike prelims were also quite fun. I guess I don't care too much about the 120 card, though I'll still end up watching it. BRING ON 121!!!


----------



## Nov

The heavyweight division is so shallow. There's Brock clearly on top, ahead of Cain and Carwin. JDS and Mir(I guess...) are the only other real players, and to be honest none of them have what it takes to beat Brock. Praying Cain can pick up the victory somehow.


----------



## Rush

Nov said:


> The heavyweight division is so shallow. There's Brock clearly on top, ahead of Cain and Carwin. JDS and Mir(I guess...) are the only other real players, and to be honest none of them have what it takes to beat Brock.


Big Country and Nog are up there. Not elite but decent fighters.


----------



## Mikey Damage

damnit. i keep forgetting about JDS.

Alright, scratch that about no one to challenge Brock if he wins. JDS is no pushover.


----------



## Nov

Big Country will never be a championship calibre guy though imo, and I've only seen Nog fight once against Cain earlier this year in which he got knocked out early, so I don't really have an opinion.


----------



## SteveMania

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> That fight was almost exactly like Mike Russow vs. Todd Duffee fight at UFC 114. Very boring, almost went the distance, and the crowd booed the whole time in that fight too.



Gonzaga/Jordan would be a more fitting analogy, but that'll do.

The fight reinforced my stance of both Mir and Cro Cop - neither are among the high order in an even porous heavyweight division. Mirko just doesn't engage anymore and clearly doesn't have speed/reflexes to boot, and Mir looked incredibly lukewarm tonight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rockhead said:


> I think Dunham/Sherk was really good, despite the decision. Serra/Lytle was decent. Other fights were meh, and the main event was a horrible headliner. The Spike prelims were also quite fun. I guess I don't care too much about the 120 card, though I'll still end up watching it. BRING ON 121!!!


This is the same exact way I feel about tonight. I'm so sick of these main events falling flat and not just in UFC but in any ppv card whether it be a wrestling show a boxing card or another mma show. What killed that fights excitment was Frank Mir getting him up against the cage and Cro Cop just in general was not able to land anything on Mir at all. Almost was like he was afraid of him. Both were too buddy buddy and it seemed like Cro Cop didn't wanna hurt him with one of his kicks.


----------



## Rush

SteveMania said:


> *Gonzaga/Jordan* would be a more fitting analogy, but that'll do.
> 
> The fight reinforced my stance of both Mir and Cro Cop - neither are among the high order in an even porous heavyweight division. Mirko just doesn't engage anymore and clearly doesn't have speed/reflexes to boot, and Mir looked incredibly lukewarm tonight.


haha, thats what i told my mate when he asked what the main event was like.



Nov said:


> Big Country will never be a championship calibre guy though imo, and I've only seen Nog fight once against Cain earlier this year in which he got knocked out early, so I don't really have an opinion.


Yeah but they're both solid fighters. either are cans and both provide depth to the division.


----------



## Myers

Probably one of the worst ppv's in a while, and I thought this was one going to be highlight reel of a card too. 

I would have rather seen Nog/Jones over Bader/Jones. Sherk did exactly what I thought he would do, but I thought Dunham did enough in the last two rounds to get the decision.

I had to watch it with my GF's roommate with us and she wouldn't shut the fuck up. She would ask stupid questions and make retarded comments about the fighters, never again is she invited.


----------



## Mikey Damage

women and MMA ... DO NOT MIX.


----------



## Blasko

Sticksy said:


> Big Country and Nog are up there. Not elite but decent fighters.


 Nog's chin can't handle the top tier heavyweights.


----------



## Mikey Damage

ohay. sherk was able to defeat the Mir Layoff as well. (16 months)

Though ... I'd say that was assisted. :side:


----------



## Rush

yeah that doesn't count. The Mir Layoff still remains a threat :side:


----------



## Blasko

Sherk pretty much won because the Judges saw that nasty as shit cut.

Still, happy for him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sticksy said:


> yeah that doesn't count. The Mir Layoff still remains a threat :side:


absolutely.

I need to find its next target. Brief peruse ... looks like it's Thiago Silva. But it's only 12 months (Jan 10' - Jan 11'), so not quite a serious layoff.

edit: Forrest Griffin will be 13 months if his fight goes down at UFC 124 with Franklin. Ruh roh.


----------



## Rush

12 months isn't long enough. Of course if he loses we can still claim it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

fo sho.

amp and i never did the research on it. for awhile there, i was really curious at the numbers and percentages of losses vs time off. 

now ... watev. im lazy.


----------



## Role Model

main event bummed me out, i was thinking well this sucks but at least mirko didn't get knoc........


----------



## Rush

i did find it funny that even though it was the only KO of the night it didn't get Mir a KO bonus.


----------



## smitlick

Sticksy said:


> i did find it funny that even though it was the only KO of the night it didn't get Mir a KO bonus.


Yeah was there a reason as to why he didn't get a KO Bonus?


----------



## Rush

not sure, didn't watch the post event presser. i'm assuming its b/c the fight was awful.


----------



## Walls

Mir/CC was fucking awful and the knee doesn't make up for it for me. Loved how Goldy was playing it safe on commentary while Joe ripped it apart and justifiably so. I wasn't impressed with Bader or Little Nog in their fight. For someone who is so comfortable on their back, I was surprised to see Nog so cautious about being taken down and then even more shocked when he didn't really attempt anything off his back whenever Bader did do something. Nog had his wrist a few times, but not much else. Lytle/Serra was a good fight, Serra ate a lot of shots. Serra seemed off tonight. Dunham got fucking robbed with that decision. How those retards thought that Sherk won is beyond me. Dunham fucked Sherk up in the 2nd and especially in the 3rd round. It bothered me that Sherk left his head out there so much and almost got choked out 3 times. Dunno if that is arrogance or that he is just so confidant that because he hasn't been submitted before, that he won't now. Sherk annoys me though and if I never saw him fight again, I'd be fine with that.

Overall it was a pretty lackluster show as a whole. I would have been pissed off if I had bought a ticket to see it and realistically I would have walked out during the Mir/CC fight if I was there in person.


----------



## Y2J™

I didn't watch all the fights yet, but the only good fight I saw so far was Sherk/Dunham which I really don't agree on the decision.


----------



## Toots Dalton

Reid vs Watson fucking OWNED Cro Cop vs Mir.

FUCKING OWNED IT!!!!


----------



## Rush

yeah but no one cares about British MMA ;D

on that note, Akiyama better fuck up Bisping so i can stop reading people say Bisping should be the next one to face Silva. Not that i expect Sexyama to win but fuck i hate Bisping.


----------



## Overrated

Sticksy said:


> yeah but no one cares about British MMA ;D
> 
> on that note, Akiyama better fuck up Bisping so i can stop reading people say Bisping should be the next one to face Silva. Not that i expect Sexyama to win but fuck i hate Bisping.


british mma fans do? or just fans who like to watch any mma fight. 


ufc119 was one the worst events ive seen to be honest. sherk/dunham was the best fight on the card and im glad that my man sherk won. im hyped up for ufc120 not because im english but to me you have to be dead inside not to be at least a bit interested in hardy vs. condit as it should be a barnburner.


----------



## Rush

Overrated said:


> british mma fans do? or just fans who like to watch any mma fight.


that was a joke 

hope Hardy gets his head deflated a touch by Condit. He hasn't beaten any top contenders yet he acts like he's the shit. should be a good fight though, i might mark a touch though if Condit deliberately pisses Hardy off by lay n praying or wall and stalling his way to victory :side:


----------



## Overrated

Sticksy said:


> that was a joke
> 
> hope Hardy gets his head deflated a touch by Condit. He hasn't beaten any top contenders yet he acts like he's the shit. should be a good fight though, i might mark a touch though if Condit deliberately pisses Hardy off by lay n praying or wall and stalling his way to victory :side:


ok  

i would actually break stuff if condit lay and prays hardy for the win :sad: hopefully hardy lays him the fuck out.


----------



## Stormbringer

If Condit, "Jon Fitch's" Hardy, I'm gonna be pissed. But, if he goes in and we see a fight on the feet then thank God. I just don't wanna see Alves/Fitch 3 with more lay and twice the pray.


----------



## smitlick

It would be hilarious though if he did Lay and Prays a win over Hardy though just to hear Hardys comments afterwards.. He seems to be completely ignorant to Wrestling/Takedowns in MMA.


----------



## Dark Church

I didn't see the main card but Mitrione/Beltran was not FOTN. It was sloppy and the third round was boring.


----------



## Myers

Dark Church said:


> I didn't see the main card but Mitrione/Beltran was not FOTN. It was sloppy and the third round was boring.


The main card wasn't any good either.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/267666/DFW-Mirs-heart-shrank-to-pea-size-could-be-cut/

Mir is on thin ice now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Sure he is. :side:

UFC is not cutting Frank Mir.


----------



## Overrated

thats just dana having a rant like he normally does when theres a shit fight. hes just trying to scare and motivate the other fighters to put on better performances.


----------



## Walls

I didn't think he was really going to cut Mir either, just posting what I saw. Turns out we were right as White stated on his twitter that it was misconstrued and he has no intention of firing Mir.

I also read that they might add a 3rd guy to the Rogan and Goldy team in the future, although nothing is definite. I think this is a mistake, as they are perfect. I would listen to just Joe doing commentary, but I am quite possibly the biggest Joe Rogan mark on the planet so I am beyond biased.


----------



## BDFW

walls said:


> I didn't think he was really going to cut Mir either, just posting what I saw. Turns out we were right as White stated on his twitter that it was misconstrued and he has no intention of firing Mir.
> 
> I also read that they might add a 3rd guy to the Rogan and Goldy team in the future, although nothing is definite. I think this is a mistake, as they are perfect. I would listen to just Joe doing commentary, but I am quite possibly the biggest Joe Rogan mark on the planet so I am beyond biased.


I wouldn't mind it if they added a extra person to the main event or something like that. I have enjoyed it when they have had people like Kenny Florain, Randy Couture, Stephan Bonnar etc.


----------



## SteveMania

I'd take issue with Stephan Bonnar. His voice is too nasal for television, he comes off dysphasic. With Rogan you have a good color man, so someone like Randy is probably the best bet to chip in with good insight every now and then.


----------



## Walls

If I had to choose a guy I would go with Couture as well. I cannot stand Bonnar's voice and to be honest I don't give a shit about what Florian has to say. Still, I think they should just leave it how it is until Couture retires and then give it to him if need be. But like I said before, I am quite possibly the biggest Rogan mark on the planet. As long as he didn't get overshadowed or anything I would be fine with it, although I'm sure not many people give a shit about that as much as I do.


----------



## Overrated

im for randy as he has done many ppv's before and he gave good insight.


----------



## Myers

I would like to see a different fighter for each PPV. Randy,Mir,Florian,Faber,Evans,Griffin and Roy Nelson are all guys that could bring something different to each UFC card. I think Goldy/Rogan are fine overall and don't really need a third commentator.


----------



## smitlick

Myers said:


> I would like to see a different fighter for each PPV. Randy,Mir,Florian,Faber,Evans,Griffin and Roy Nelson are all guys that could bring something different to each UFC card. I think Goldy/Rogan are fine overall and don't really need a third commentator.


I like that idea but have them be fighters relevant to the PPVs Main Event.

Eg Rashad Evans if the Main is Rampage/Machida


----------



## Blasko

Daley's first SF fight has been changed to vs. Hands of Cans.

That should be a great fucking fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

Smith is going down, Daley has boxing, Smith has wild brawling. It will be a good fight but definitely not as tough an opponent for Daley as Koscheck or Kampmann.


----------



## Myers

Edgar/Maynard is going to be at 125 on Jan 1st. While Silve/Belfort will likely on be the SuperBowl card.


----------



## Rush

Backing Smith to beat Daley. Mostly b/c Daley is a douche :side:


----------



## Myers

"If we can pull this out, I am probably go over there and just get in GSP's face and just motorboat his ass" - Josh Koscheck


----------



## seancarleton77

Myers said:


> "If we can pull this out, I am probably go over there and just get in GSP's face and just motorboat his ass" - Josh Koscheck


How did that fight work out for Kos?

Is anyone else extremely excited for WEC tonight. This WEC 51 fight card makes most MMA cards look pathetic by comparison.

Main card

Leonard "Bad Boy" Garcia vs. Mark Hominick

"The Korean Zombie" Chan Sung Jung vs. George Roop

Miguel Torres vs. Charlie Valencia

Grudge Rematch: Jamie Varner vs. Donald Cerrone

Featherweight Championship: Jose Aldo (c) vs. Manny Gamburyan

Now that's not just a strong card, this will quite possibly fight card of the year.


----------



## Rush

i'm always hyped for WEC, its my favourite MMA company.


----------



## Blasko

My only problem with WEC is their promotion. WEC is my favorite MMA promotion, but I only find out about shows about 2 days beforehand

At least it's not like Strikeforce; where I don't know there's a show a hour before. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

looking forward to wec. should be very nice.


----------



## seancarleton77

WEC does the least promotion despite being the BEST fight promotion in the world, and yes that includes Boxing and Kick Boxing. WEC needs to get a big time cross promotional fight on a UFC card, put Ben Henderson against an Evan Dunham or a Nate Diaz on a big UFC pay per view card, or something like that, more people would be tunning into the next WEC show for sure.


----------



## SteveMania

There's a reason why the WEC has lost popularity and doesn't have the best promotional mechanics in the world - 1) their footprint on Versus is limited at best and 2) ever since they went on PPV 'unbranded', most have seen the writing on the wall that the WEC won't last much longer. Which means they won't sink as many resources into promoting.


----------



## Blasko

Being on Verses is easily the biggest reason WEC won't grow; I'm pretty sure they pull around .5's for some of their best/stacked cards. That's really heart breaking, considered WEC is far more entertaining then the UFC.


----------



## McQueen

I agree with WEC being more entertaining than UFC in general and that only being on Versus is a problem but whatever.

Card looks good, but I can only imagine Manny is going to get clowned by Aldo. Despite being in a weight class he shouldn't have been in in the first place and the fact he is undefeating in WEC all I can think about is Manny getting KO'd in 9 seconds at UFC 87 by a guy who is far less dangerous than Aldo.


----------



## Blasko

Aldo is going to be ultra cautious in this fight; picking his shots like he did during the Faber fight.

With that being said, I don't think Manny is anywhere near as tough as Faber. I see Aldo winning around the second round via TKO tbh


----------



## Myers

I bet steve is ecstatic to hear Stephen Bonnar doing the PBP.


----------



## Blasko

I hope this helps Garcia learn that being a sloppy brawler gets you no where in MMA.


----------



## Myers

Split decision? One judge need their eyes checked.


----------



## Blasko

How Garcia won a round, let alone three, is beyond me.


----------



## Blasko

Smoke and Mirrors.


----------



## Blasko

lmao.

Smoke and Mirrors have been blown.


----------



## Stormbringer

What the fuck is this? Cain Velasquez could be the first mexican heavyweight champ crap. Why does his race matter?

They never say Mark Coleman is the first white champion, or Pulver or Menne? What the fuck is this shit with race?


----------



## Blasko

DX-Superkick said:


> What the fuck is this? Cain Velasquez could be the first mexican heavyweight champ crap. Why does his race matter?
> 
> They never say Mark Coleman is the first white champion, or Pulver or Menne? What the fuck is this shit with race?


. Know how boxing/wrestling/ gets good numbers? 

From Mexico.


----------



## Myers

DX-Superkick said:


> What the fuck is this? Cain Velasquez could be the first mexican heavyweight champ crap. Why does his race matter?
> 
> They never say Mark Coleman is the first white champion, or Pulver or Menne? What the fuck is this shit with race?


I think you are overreacting, it's going to be in So Cal so of course they are going to play up his Mexican heritage. He comes out with the Mexican flag and has brown pride on his chest, he is a marketable fighter towards the Latin community.


----------



## Stormbringer

Isn't Brown Pride a mexican gang? Why is being a gang member a good thing?


----------



## McQueen

If I got WHITE PRIDE tattoo'd on my chest i'd be called a racist. Its not fair. Then again the only place I could probably get that tattoo is in prison where i'd probably get stabbed during a race riot so maybe not such a good idea.

But yeah, what Myers said.


----------



## Myers

Aldo doesn't disappoint, that guy is a fucking monster.


----------



## Blasko

I love Aldo; easily my favorite fighter.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Sick main event tonight.
So glad I caught it. You could feel the hate


----------



## -Mystery-

They're generally pointless, but fun. With that said, Aldo's P4P the best in MMA.


----------



## McQueen

How long was the fight?


----------



## Blasko

I put GSP over Aldo in these 'P4P' rankings. He's done more for the sport, beaten much bigger names and has stayed ontop of the biggest division in the sport for years. 

Aldo is second. I love WEC, but there's no real competition for Aldo to show his true skills.


----------



## Mikey Damage

so ... what's next for Aldo?

Another fight vs Faber (assuming he wins his next fight)?


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> so ... what's next for Aldo?
> 
> Another fight vs Faber (assuming he wins his next fight)?


Nah, Faber dropped weight.

A re-match with Brown is possible, if he wins his next fight.


----------



## Blasko

Faber cut weight because he knows he doesn't stand a chance against Aldo.

And why should Brown get a shot at Aldo? He made him look like a total chump in their first fight.

Aldo should just move to 155; only place where he has competition.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Faber cut weight because he knows he doesn't stand a chance against Aldo.
> 
> And why should Brown get a shot at Aldo? He made him look like a total chump in their first fight.
> 
> Aldo should just move to 155; only place where he has competition.


Same reason Faber got a second shot at Brown, just to keep him occupied. 

Wonder if Varner would be willing to cut down to fight Aldo since Henderson is gonna be busy with Pettis and then a re-match with Cerrone.


----------



## Blasko

I don't see Varner dropping weight. Well, not anytime soon. 

Also, I really hope Cerrone gets another title shot. I don't see Henderson losing to Pettis and he got absolutely destroyed him last time. No buys.


----------



## Rush

good to see 2 of my favorite fighters (Torres and Aldo) pick up the win. going to have to download this later, been at uni all day


----------



## seancarleton77

Great night of fights, Cowboy and Varner was fight of the night, Torres and Aldo are dominant.


----------



## Mikey Damage

jones vs bader at ufc 127.


----------



## Walls

Surprised they are going to have them go at it. I would have thought they would keep them separated as they are both young and on a tear and when you put then together one of them has to lose, so one of those guys loses some steam. But people want to see it, so I understand it.


----------



## Arya Dark

*I think UFC doesn't wanna make the same mistake boxing made. You'd have two huge superstars and it would take forever to put them together. And good for UFC for not doing that!*


----------



## seancarleton77

Jones is on another level and he will take out Bader no matter where the fight goes.


----------



## Rush

I like the match up, it'll propel one guy into a title shot or at least up there in the mix for a #1 contender fight and the other guy knows he has to work a bit harder and improve.

Having said that Jones is going to murder Bader.


----------



## Blasko

Bader vs. Jones is a TERRIBLE match up. I'd much rather see Jones be tested against Forrest Griffin or Rich Franklin. 

Plus, this fight could kill any momentum for losing guy.


----------



## Walls

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Bader vs. Jones is a TERRIBLE match up. I'd much rather see Jones be tested against Forrest Griffin or Rich Franklin.
> 
> Plus, this fight could kill any momentum for losing guy.


That's what I said earlier in my post. I don't see why they would take 2 young guys on a tear like they are and then make one of them lose steam. I don't think Griffin would test Jones that much, I see Jones plowing through him. Franklin would be a good test for Jones though, I'd like to see that fight.


----------



## Rush

Franklin would get his face caved in ala Vera style if he went up against Jones. Hell he was getting fucked up by a clearly past his prime Chuck Liddell until he caught him with a lucky shot at the end of their fight. Griffin would be a far better 'test' than Franklin but he still wouldn't be able to match it with Jones imo. You have to step up sooner or later, a loss isn't the end of the world to use a recent example Dunham stepped up against Sherk, the loss isn't going to harm him at all. 

Its a bad matchup for Bader but if he wants to get the title he can't keep fighting the lower level guys.


----------



## Walls

The loss didn't hurt Dunham because everyone in the world minus Sherk and the judges thinks he won that fight, which he did.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Id rather see bader vs. franklin and Jones vs. Griffin(or vice versa) but that's personal choice and the fact that would give us two soon to be contenders instead of having one guy lose steam and set him back a while. Just sems in my book that in a world where there are so many contender you'd wanna test but not set back rising stars inthe divisions.


----------



## Stormbringer

Reading some of these posts. Just makes me laugh.

This is UFC not WWE, something MMA elitist love to remind fans of. Why is everyone complaining? UFC is about the best of the best going at it. Not build up to WrestleMania 27. If fighter A in undefeated and fighter B has been on a tear, why not let them fight? It's the best fighting the best, why complain? It's not like WWE giving you Swagger and Sheamus.


----------



## Walls

DX-Superkick said:


> Reading some of these posts. Just makes me laugh.
> 
> This is UFC not WWE, something MMA elitist love to remind fans of. Why is everyone complaining? UFC is about the best of the best going at it. Not build up to WrestleMania 27. If fighter A in undefeated and fighter B has been on a tear, why not let them fight? It's the best fighting the best, why complain? It's not like WWE giving you Swagger and Sheamus.


It isn't the E, but it is still a business and one of those guys is going to lose momentum by losing. You can say that they are always at risk of losing, which is true, but in this situation one of their top young guys is guaranteed to lose and that slows them down. I want to see the fight as much as the next person, I just don't think it is a smart business move. But they know their shit a lot better than I do obviously, so they know what they are doing.


----------



## SteveMania

DX-Superkick said:


> Reading some of these posts. Just makes me laugh.
> 
> This is UFC not WWE, something MMA elitist love to remind fans of. Why is everyone complaining? UFC is about the best of the best going at it. Not build up to WrestleMania 27. If fighter A in undefeated and fighter B has been on a tear, why not let them fight? It's the best fighting the best, why complain? It's not like WWE giving you Swagger and Sheamus.



Like a brutal exercise, you missed the point. There's a little thing called cherishing prospects; a more tactful way to give fighters (Bader) that aren't quite at the level of other fighters (Jones) the balance between more ring time and experience against journeymen or mediocrity - not about building an eventual showdown so much as giving Bader a larger window to improve.

Bader went life and death with a pedestrian Red Schafer, barely muddled through an admittedly average 205er in Keith Jardine until he managed to crack that shaky beard and struggled to take Rogerio down bar the first round. On the reciprocal, Bones has dispatched quality fighters like Hamill, Vera and Matyushenko without breaking a sweat and has done so impressively.

It's obvious that despite the results Bader has turned in, he's out of depth against Bones and that's exactly why they should hold off on that fight until Bader starts making serious strides in his game.


----------



## Stormbringer

SteveMania said:


> *Like a brutal exercise, you missed the point.* There's a little thing called cherishing prospects; _a more tactful way to give fighters (Bader) that aren't quite at the level of other fighters (Jones)_ the balance between more ring time and experience against journeymen or mediocrity - not about building an eventual showdown so much as giving Bader a larger window to improve.


Wait, how the hell did I miss the point? Everything you say about Bader can go to Brock Lesnar. Why was Brock's (novice) first fight in UFC against seasoned veteran of the cage, Frank Mir? That right there disproves your remark about prospects. UFC signed Brock because of the money they could make with fights featuring him. experienced or not, lesnar was seen as a guy like Bader, one trick pony until he starts wrecking shop on guys, he's supposed to lose to. ie. Lesnar to Mir/Randy and Bader to Jones/Nogeira.


----------



## -Mystery-

Bader/Jones is as dumb a match-up as Carwin/Cain was last year. Just no point to cross the paths of 2 hot prospects.


----------



## Stormbringer

-Mystery- said:


> Bader/Jones is as dumb a match-up as Carwin/Cain was last year. Just no point to cross the paths of 2 hot prospects.


Carwin/Cain? Looking at wiki it hasn't happened! What are you talking about?


----------



## -Mystery-

DX-Superkick said:


> Carwin/Cain? Looking at wiki it hasn't happened! What are you talking about?


They were suppose to fight last October, but Cain pulled out.


----------



## Myers

I honestly don't care who a fighter fights as long as it's a move up in competition. The LHW division is so stacked that it really doesn't matter who Jones or Bader fought. I would rather see Bader/Jones over Bader/Franklin or Jones/Griffin or vice versa. I think Jones has a tougher fight against Bader then anyone else at that level in the division. The winner of the fight will probably get winner of Machida/Rampage for top contender.


----------



## Rush

100% agree with Myers.

you have Rampage, Machida, Evans, Shogun at the top of the division, Jones, Bader and Davis being good prospects, Silva, Lil Nog, Franklin, Griffin, Hamill as mid range guys. Chuck, Couture and Tito are all in there as 'showcase' fighters and Franklin would probably fit that category as well. There's not many more matchups for Jons and Bader until they have to step up somewhat in competition.


----------



## SteveMania

DX-Superkick said:


> Wait, how the hell did I miss the point? Everything you say about Bader can go to Brock Lesnar. Why was Brock's (novice) first fight in UFC against seasoned veteran of the cage, Frank Mir? That right there disproves your remark about prospects. UFC signed Brock because of the money they could make with fights featuring him. experienced or not, lesnar was seen as a guy like Bader, one trick pony until he starts wrecking shop on guys, he's supposed to lose to. ie. Lesnar to Mir/Randy and Bader to Jones/Nogeira.



Do the gene pool a favor and learn how to read before trying to act like you understood my point at all.

Ryan Bader is one iota the star Lesnar is and even less when he signed with the UFC, which is one of many reasons as to why he fought on the show. Lesnar didn't have the luxury to fight shoddy opposition early anyway because of his popularity, few out there have had a similar line-up with only one pro fight. Also, Lesnar's a freak himself, not many would have turned in the same results with that much ring time. To expect Bader, a guy who has already had several more fights under his belt and still continues to have lukewarm performances, to keep finding success against top-flight 205ers is grasping at straws. Give him another year or two against grizzled vets or Johnny-come-latelys that won't threaten him before throwing a guy like Jones into the fray.

The machine behind building prospects in MMA is very simple, but it's mainly reflected on progression. In the last year and a half Jones has rag-dolled quality vets like Hamill, Vera, an in shape O'Brien and Matyushenko like they were amateurs that cut their teeth in the titty bar. In the same period Bader struggled with a guy that got mangled inside out against Jason Brilz, had trouble with china chinned Keith Jardine and barely squeaked by Diet Nog in a fight that once again proved that Bader doesn't have a 15 minute gas tank or great wrestling to offer after the first. Even though Bader has done just enough to win, he clearly isn't ready for the upper echelon of the division, nevermind Jones who continues to steamroll guys in the quickness.

Look at Phil Davis and Gerald Harris for instance, both guys are getting the proper amount of ring time to hone their game before moving into the meat grinder.


----------



## Myers

Bonnar/Pokrajac and Maia/Grove have been added to the TUF 12 finale. How the hell does Grove get a top MW like Maia?


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> Bonnar/Pokrajac and Maia/Grove have been added to the TUF 12 finale. How the hell does Grove get a top MW like Maia?


Hopefully so that after Maia fucks him on the ground they can pink slip him.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Noons Diaz 2 this weekend!


----------



## Crazian

thepunisherkills said:


> Noons Diaz 2 this weekend!


Should be good. Has fight of the year written all over it.


----------



## Blasko

Rich/Forrest booked for 127.

Rich should have no problem mowing down Forrest.


----------



## Mikey Damage

couple rumors:

- carwin vs nelson at 125 (nelson had (knee?) surgery, and if he's not recovered, the fight would be pushed back)
- franklin vs griffin at 127

127 card is looking nice.

- silva vs belfort
- jones vs bader
- franklin vs griffin

edit: ^^^ fuck. i knew i shouldn't have spent those three minutes looking at pictures of Patricia Navidad.


----------



## Blasko

I really hope Carwin/Nelson is a rumor. I love Nelson too much to see him get dominated again.


----------



## SteveMania

Only realistic way Griffin takes it is if he introduced wholesale changes to his game and worked on his wrestling, but it's kind of late for that. I'd be surprised if Rich didn't finish him.


----------



## Walls

Shane is going to fuck up Roy if it happens. I don't see Forrest going through Rich in any way, shape or form. I hope Forrest gets destroyed, he really annoys me. 127 is looking really good.


----------



## S-Mac

If Franklin wins hopefully he gets a top 5 fighter next i can see him picking apart Forrest throughout the fight.


----------



## Rush

going against the grain in here and backing Forrest to get the win over Franklin.

Nick Diaz vs Noons II, HYPED!!!


----------



## Blasko

Outside of Sherdog, I haven't heard a damn thing about Diaz/Noons II. The fight itself has gotten no media attention or buzz and I can't even name the rest of the card.

Jesus, Strikeforce is so bush league it's astonishing.


----------



## seancarleton77

The Strikeforce card is alright, it's the main event people want to see. I got my boy Nick Diaz by finish, probably a choke after Diaz picks apart and wears out Noons. I see possible fight of the year there. They are pretty bush league, the main event that should be on billboards across America.

I hope we get Melendez vs. Alvarez by early 2011.

Forrest vs. Franklin will make you forget Forrest vs. Silva and remember Forrest vs. Rampage. Franklin is going to see stars after this one, and I'm not talking about the after party.

I will go with Roy over Shane.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, I think Griffin handles Franklin pretty easily. 

I hate this fight though cause I like Griffin and Franklin very much.


----------



## McQueen

-Mystery- said:


> Yeah, I think Griffin handles Franklin pretty easily.
> 
> I hate this fight though cause I like Griffin and Franklin very much.


I felt the same way about Liddell/Franklin

Think Rich is going to beat Griffin though.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hopefully it's a DRAW.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not sure I want to see Franklin lose again, and Forrest hasn't done fuck all in what seems like forever, but the real sad thing is both of those guys is probably never going to be a top guy ever again which is sad because i'd much rather watch either of them over Rashad or Machida, whom I don't care for.


----------



## SteveMania

I think Griffin's a good fighter that's had fortuitous circumstances when matched up with better fighters that were at low points in their respective careers. He doesn't have the pop to threaten Rich on the feet, he's chinny himself, and expecting him to peck away at range for three rounds knowing that he's the slower fighter of the two is highly presumptuous. Not to mention he's been inactive lately and may very well be on the downside of his career considering he was on the wrong end of muggings in two of his last three and looked worse for wear against a shot Ortiz. I can't imagine that strategy working for him against a more productive striker.


----------



## smitlick

Good News for the Australian UFC fans here. We are getting UFC 122 (Marquardt vs Okami and Noke vs Kimmons) Live on Fuel TV.
http://www.fightnewsaustralia.com/i...-latest-news/290-fuel-tv-to-show-ufc-122-live


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> I'm not sure I want to see Franklin lose again, and Forrest hasn't done fuck all in what seems like forever, but the real sad thing is both of those guys is probably never going to be a top guy ever again which is sad because i'd much rather watch either of them over Rashad or Machida, whom I don't care for.


I love watching Machida fight, I love his style but I know I am in the minority on that one. I don't think Franklin will lose to Griffin at all, but that's just me. I don't see him getting the title again before he retires though whenever that may be.


----------



## Myers

Machida is kind of a mixed bag when it comes to fights, sometimes they are exciting (Silva,Evans,Sokoudjou,) and other times his technique doesn't make a great fight(Shogun I,David Heath, Ortiz). 

Noon/Diaz is a fight I am really looking forward to. I wonder if Diaz will try and stand like he did in their first fight.


----------



## Walls

He has a very safe style and I like that, I think it's a very intelligent way to fight. Even though he got blasted by Shogun, I think if they fought a 3rd time he would win. I think there was a lot of pressure on him going into that fight. He's never been knocked out like that before, not even close. I liked how he handled the loss too, saying that now he feels like a complete fighter because he had finally lost and knew what it felt like.

Diaz/Noon is an interesting fight. I firmly believe that Nick is mildly retarded, but he is an entertaining fighter along with his brother Nate. I hope he makes it back into the UFC but he would have to mature a lot to do so. I think he will keep it standing, as I highly doubt Nick gives a fuck about what happened last time. They could have done a lot better job promoting this fight, though. There is huge heat between both camps and they could have easily capitalized on that for some ratings. I highly doubt any casual fans know this fight is even taking place.


----------



## Blasko

I have Nick by 3rd round TKO. How many pounds has Noons to put on for this title fight? Is this even a title fight?


----------



## RKing85

it is indeed a title fight.

I got Diaz, Kaufman, Thomson, and Woodley this weekend in StrikeForce.


----------



## SteveMania

I've got Noons.

A superior volume puncher with better footwork is kryptonite for Nick standing. Not to mention Diaz got whipped around for five minutes in their first outing and had to resort to butt scooting and countering like a tweaker because he didn't have an answer.


----------



## Myers

I'm going to take noons too, I think noons has improved immensely since their first fight.

Stun gun is facing Nate Diaz at UFC 125


----------



## McQueen

walls said:


> I love watching Machida fight, I love his style but I know I am in the minority on that one. I don't think Franklin will lose to Griffin at all, but that's just me. I don't see him getting the title again before he retires though whenever that may be.


I think Machida fights are as fun as watching paint dry but i'm not going to criticize the way he fights because it is a safe/intelligent way to fight. I just find it mind numbingly boring to watch. Machida to me is what Jon Fitch is to everyone else.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> I think Machida fights are as fun as watching paint dry but i'm not going to criticize the way he fights because it is a safe/intelligent way to fight. I just find it mind numbingly boring to watch. Machida to me is what Jon Fitch is to everyone else.


I don't think Fitch is boring necessarily, he just needs to finish fights more often. I have no problem with wrestlers controlling guys because I know hard that is to do so I appreciate the technique involved in doing so.

Watched the first Prime Time episode and it looks like they are really drilling the whole "Mexican Working Man" persona for Cain. Probably all they could come up with because he has the personality of a brick. He seems very confidant that he is going to beat Lesnar, but I don't see it happening at all. He has better hands but Lesnar is just going to shoot a power double on him and odds are he isn't going to get up. Brock's chin questions were more than answered in the Carwin fight so Cain's hands don't worry me as much.


----------



## Rush

i got Diaz by sub, rd 1.


----------



## SteveMania

walls said:


> He has better hands but Lesnar is just going to shoot a power double on him and odds are he isn't going to get up.



Odds are Cain has been drilling scrambles like a mad man with Ellis and Cormier, but I wouldn't be surprised if Lesnar got him down a few times. Over the course of five rounds, Cain isn't likely to weather, which means Lesnar will need to bank early.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm really interested to see what kind of cardio Brock has over 25 minutes.


----------



## McQueen

I'd like to see Cain submit him for shits and giggles.


----------



## Rush

i'd like to see Brock knocked out tbh.


----------



## Myers

It's to bad that we won't see any of that when lesnar wins in the second by TKO


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> It's to bad that we won't see any of that when lesnar wins in the second by TKO


This, basically. Brock is just too big for him and will hold him down. I could see Brock submitting him as well. I've said it before, but I wouldn't be surprised if we start to see Brock tapping guys out left and right in the future. With his size and ability to control people on the ground he could be a destroyer if he developed good technique. He also has the benefit of just powering out of submissions he gets put into, due to the fact that he is a gorilla. The other side to that argument is that Mir tapped him and he didn't do shit, but for a Leg Lock like that once it's in and with someone like Mir doing it, you just tap the fuck out to not have it snapped off.

Cain can do drills with all these big guys, but they aren't as strong or as fast as Lesnar. I know I come off as a massive mark saying that but his size is his best attribute and it's a very considerable one. I think Cain is naive to think that he will be able to keep the fight standing long enough to knock Brock out and I think there is a slim chance of Cain taking Brock down. If Brock sprawls and ends up on Cains back from that position, he's in a lot of trouble.

Brock's hands looked terrible against Shane, though. I pray they have gotten better because aside from his massive right hand, we haven't really seen anything that great. If Brock got really good at stand up and even just decent at submissions then pretty much everyone is fucked.


----------



## Blasko

Anyone see how Brock is completely changing the heavyweight picture?

Mir bulked up 20 pounds of muscle to ready himself for him, Carwin did the same and got gassed easily. 

We're seeing a lot of guys who are serious about title contention bulking up so they're not tossed around by Brock, but fail to do so. Brock is a freak of nature and everyone is trying to change it.


----------



## Rush

Team Cain Train, who else is aboard? :side:


----------



## Walls

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Anyone see how Brock is completely changing the heavyweight picture?
> 
> Mir bulked up 20 pounds of muscle to ready himself for him, Carwin did the same and got gassed easily.
> 
> We're seeing a lot of guys who are serious about title contention bulking up so they're not tossed around by Brock, but fail to do so. Brock is a freak of nature and everyone is trying to change it.


Very true. Brock is a freak of nature and I love it. Brock is the top of the genetic food chain and his amazing size plus his freakish speed is something that's hard to deal with. He is just a freakishly big guy who is going to take you to the ground and beat the shit out of you. Nothing fancy. People can have all these other tools that they want, but it doesn't mean that's going to stop him from taking you down and breaking your face. Size isn't everything (HA), but in this case it counts for a hell of a lot.

Brock is going to lose again, I have no doubt about it. But not anytime soon. I think he goes through Cain and then completely destroys JDS.


----------



## McQueen

I'm riding the Cain train personally but I have no problem with Lesnar. Just more interested in the title picture if Cain wins seeing as Cain right now is about the only guy I think has a snowballs chance in beating Lesnar anyways. Can't see Mir or JDS or whoever else beating Brock at the moment.


----------



## Walls

If Cain does win I could easily see Brock getting an immediate rematch. The buys on it would be huge. And I don't think Brock is going to lose to the same guy twice in a row, or at all for that matter.


----------



## Rush

*Team Cain*

Sticksy
McQueen

*Team Brock*

blasko
walls
myers

its on :side:


----------



## McQueen

No one is afraid of Blasko.

We need AMP for an automatic win though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hmm. I need a team.

Put me on Team GSP. :side:

I think Cain is going to win. But I like Brock more....


----------



## SteveMania

Only people that aren't aware of their wrestling backgrounds resort to the size argument. If wrestling to close point decisions against guys like Konrad and Mocco isn't enough to convince you that he's a great wrestler capable of handling larger men, then nothing will.

I'm a big fan of both and I'm hoping for a war, but the idea that Lesnar will toss Cain around when he had fits with a 220 pound shopworn Couture is grasping at straws.


----------



## smitlick

My predictions for Strikeforce

Diaz, Kaufman, Thomson & Woodley. Should be fun though to see Diaz/Noons again.

Anyone watch TUF this week?


----------



## Myers

Sticksy said:


> *Team Cain*
> 
> Sticksy
> McQueen
> 
> *Team Brock*
> 
> blasko
> walls
> myers
> 
> its on :side:


It's on like Donkey Kong, which is coincidentally the same way Brock is going to beat Cain. 

Why is my name in red?

AMP's a bitch


----------



## Rush

your name isn't in red  

which is funny b/c  is how Brock will feel after Cain wins the belt after lighting him up on the feet.


----------



## Myers

I guess I was just seeing things... I can't segway that into any so I'll just say Cain is going to get raped by Brock Lesnar


----------



## Walls

I had nothing for that one either. But when you imply man .... you don't really need to follow any guidelines, it's in a class of it's own.

Edit: forgot we cannot use that word. I find it funny that you can't say that but you can say raped.


----------



## Rush

smitlick said:


> My predictions for Strikeforce
> 
> Diaz, Kaufman, Thomson & Woodley. Should be fun though to see Diaz/Noons again.
> 
> Anyone watch TUF this week?


Diaz, Kaufman, JZ and Galvao for mine.


----------



## Myers

I'm going with Noons,Kaufman,JZ and Galvao.

Dunham/Florian looks to be set for UFC 127. 

127 is looking to be a very good card.

Silva/Belfort
Jones/Bader
Griffin/Franklin
Florian/Dunham


----------



## Mikey Damage

127 is fucking stacked.

florian vs dunham should be fun.


----------



## Blasko

Gomi/Clay is being talked about for the Super Bowl show.

That should be a amazing fight.


----------



## S-Mac

127 is looking very good 

Thought they would have done Dunham/Sherk 2 before this but it looks like a good fight.


----------



## Blasko

Why do a rematch? Sherk clearly won the fight.

That and the first fight isn't that important, not even a title contender fight.


----------



## S-Mac

I dont know i think it was abit closer than some may think it was.


----------



## Rush

Sherk clearly won? are you're as blind and retarded as the average MMA judge. getting a takedown and not doing anything with it doesn't = winning.


----------



## Blasko

Sticksy said:


> Sherk clearly won? are you're as blind and retarded as the average MMA judge. getting a takedown and not doing anything with it doesn't = winning.


 You totally brought it.

Holy shit. :lmao


----------



## seancarleton77

Dunham and Florian will steal the show at 127, Anderson will MURDER Belfort and Brock vs. Cain will be awesome. I like both Brock & Cain as fighters... Fuck it, I'll go against most logical thinking people and pick Cain. So Lesnar is bigger, if Cain can kept it standing, what is Lesnar going to do, block punches with his face?


----------



## Rush

can never tell with people in this thread. i call it the Dark Church effect.


----------



## Myers

I miss Dark Church's wisdom, he should post more often.


----------



## smitlick

apparently Arianny has done or is going to do Playboy.... YAY!!!


----------



## Walls

smitlick said:


> apparently Arianny has done or is going to do Playboy.... YAY!!!


Comes out next month, although her pics apparently were leaked today but were taken down. I haven't seen them, nor did I even get to try as I said they were apparently taken down. Looking forward to them regardless, as she is quite good looking.


----------



## McQueen

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## -Mystery-

Saw the pics. Went from six to noon immediately.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao Dave.


----------



## S-Mac

Just seen them fuckin AMAZING!


----------



## McQueen

Anger rising.


----------



## S-Mac

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/10/8/1...tagon-girl-and-now-playboy-centerfold-arianny
Arianny aint happy!


----------



## -Mystery-

Too bad I don't use Twitter or I'd tweet to her that I made a mess to her.


----------



## S-Mac

-Mystery- said:


> Too bad I don't use Twitter or I'd tweet to her that I made a mess to her.


Brilliant


----------



## McQueen

Just tell her the truth that you made a mess on Jay's back.


----------



## Dark Church

I can't wait for Brock to pummel the brown pride out of Cain. Koscheck is entertaining as thought on TUF but I still don't think it will help hi much and GSP wil win. I love the Florian/Dunham fight but I question giving Dunham another top five contender. It would be a shame for him to lose again because a third loss would probably mean his release.


----------



## McQueen

Dunham only lost once and no one thought he lost except the judges.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> Dunham only lost once and no one thought he lost except the judges.


You make a damn good point. Evan Dunham technically lost, just like Jon Jones technically lost to Matt Hamill. That doesn't change the fact that Dunham & Jones both whooped that ass.


----------



## McQueen

Florian is going to get his ass beat by Dunham too and i'm a fan of Kenny.


----------



## Blasko

I'm actually very happy that Sherk won. He's the man.


----------



## Walls

Only he didn't win. Officially he did, but realistically he didn't. If you call taking someone down and doing nothing but almost getting choked out multiple times and getting your ass handed to you for another 2 rounds while not really doing much but a big elbow in the first round winning, then Sherk dominated that fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

evan dunham will not be cut with a loss to kenny florian.

unless he pulls a kalib starnes or something.


----------



## SteveMania

Good match-up and no Dunham won't be cut if he loses, that's silly. Every MMA journalist worth two shits gave that fight to Dunham and only those that overrate the value of a takedown and ten seconds of ground control gave it to Sherk. He's still in good company, even with a loss.


----------



## smitlick

Dong Hyun Kim will fight Nate Diaz at UFC 125...


----------



## seancarleton77

What's up, boys. Can anyone hook me up with a good stream of the Strikeforce show tonight? I wanted to order it but my douche television provider doesn't carry it. Thank you.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I dont believe it's a orderable show. It's not a PPV. 

But yeah, i'm sure they will be plenty of streams available when the show starts.


----------



## T.B.

We all are anticipating Diaz vs. Noons. That's a given.

SteveMania, Mikey D, or anyone else that's into Strikeforce:

Who do you guys like in the JZ Calvan vs. Josh Thomson, Galvao vs. Woodley scraps? Or hell...even the women's title fight? Someone in the league already has Kaufman - but Coenen is out there. 

I'm in a fantasy league where you accumulate points based on fighters on the card, the round they finish & method of finish. Of course, there's minimal points for decisions...but not as highly scored as a stopped fight.  I have quite a few add/drops left for the season, and kinda wanna grab someone from tonight's card.

Suggestions?


----------



## SteveMania

I've got Thomson over JZ, not sold on JZ's knee anymore than I am on his ability to consistently prevent Thomson from controlling the fight. And I've got Woodley in a lop-sided one. If fringe outlier Jason High can give Galvao a whirlwind, then Woodley will stomp him all day.

The LW scrap probably goes to the cards, Woodley likely dominants to a decision and I wouldn't pick up Coenen, even though she has a better chance than people are giving her credit for.


----------



## Blasko

I really like how they keep trying to push Kaufman on the main shows but no one gives a shit about her.

Gonna be watching, should be alright.


----------



## Walls

Not really a huge Strikeforce fan but I want to see the Diaz fight so I'll probably end up watching the whole thing.


----------



## T.B.

*TEAM CAIN TRAIN*

Noons, Kaufman, Punk, Woodley


----------



## seancarleton77

Diaz, Thomson, Kaufman for me.


----------



## Blasko

Well. That was something.


----------



## McQueen

Was that a good fight or not?


----------



## Blasko

Super sloppy boxing match. Marlo called it a classic.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I turned it on during that.

On non MMA related news I just turned on IFC and saw Andy Botwin's penis so I can never watch Weeds again. Fuck.


----------



## seancarleton77

I knew Diaz would pull out the win, if only that man had good wrestling, no one short of Georges St. Pierre could even come close to stopping him.


----------



## RKing85

Surprized so many people are upset, saying noons won. I had it 49-46. Diaz, Noons, Diaz, Diaz, Diaz


----------



## SteveMania

People look at compustrike and are easily influenced. The fight was closer than the scores would indicate, but 49-46 Diaz is appropriate.


----------



## Nov

The two fights I caught, Thomson/Cavalcante and Diaz/Noons were both very solid fights, both could of gone either way. Noons was a lot more clinical with his striking and did more damage, though Diaz's hits were a lot clearer. Exciting fight either way, wouldn't be against a third meeting between them.


----------



## smitlick

Interesting card. Well not really. Woodley vs Galvao was really odd and im still not convinced the stoppage was right although i doubt it would have changed the result. Kaufman vs Koenen was surprising. Koenen did very well and just looked to big and powerful. I had Thomson winning 29-28 over Cavalcante. Couldn't believe one of the judges gave it 30-27 tbh as Cavalcante definitely had at least 1 round. People who actually think Diaz lost should probably get there eyes checked. Only lost the 2nd round and really used his reach well. Noons looked to really have very little else beside his boxing.


----------



## Word

I'm guessing Strikeforce gets no love on here. I thought it was a pretty solid show myself. 

The main event wasn't a classic by all means. Was a bit of a slug fest and Diaz beats Noons at his own game, props to him. Thompson/Melendez should be a good fight considering the first was pretty hectic.

Noons broke his jaw and hand btw, maybe why he didn't go all out in the end because he was clearly a round down, if not 2.


----------



## Rush

Word said:


> I'm guessing Strikeforce gets no love on here. I thought it was a pretty solid show myself.
> 
> The main event wasn't a classic by all means. Was a bit of a slug fest and Diaz beats Noons at his own game, props to him. Thompson/Melendez should be a good fight *considering the first was pretty hectic.
> *
> Noons broke his jaw and hand btw, maybe why he didn't go all out in the end because he was clearly a round down, if not 2.


they've had 2 fights 

Strikeforce gets love when they do something right (like yesterdays show) but they also do some astoundingly dumb things to balance it all out.


----------



## RKing85

I was going to post my biggest gripe about StrikeForce, but then I realized I couldn't narrow it down to just one. lol.

Them letting Showtime dictate some of their matchmaking is horrible. Having amateur fights is absurd, if they want to be the second biggest org in the States they need to get rid of amateur fights. They need to not stop haveing guys be on the shelf for 8-10 months between fights. I could go on, but that's good for now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

excited for 120. it may lack a true main event ... but still plenty of interesting fights.


----------



## Walls

120 is good, but I'm really looking forward to 121. Lesnar/Cain, Tito/Hamill and Shields/Kampmann should all be good. If Tito loses to Hamill he needs to fuck off ala Jardine.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So pumped for UFC tonight. Its always good to get a free event on TV, even if the card isn't the best.


----------



## McQueen

Whats on the card tonight anyways?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I would check Wiki, but I'm scared I will see results, as this is airing early in the UK.

But Bisping v Akiyama and Condit v Hardy on the card. And James McSweeney has a prelim match.


----------



## McQueen

Ah a UK show.


----------



## RKing85

love being Canadian. We get the European UFC shows LIVE and on FREE tv.


----------



## Myers

It's free here in the US too.

Gotta love the UK singing during every sporting event, it's like they're fucking five years old.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

wow didnt realize UFC 120 was playing this early lol. Its in the main event already. Anyway I hope Akiyama wins


----------



## Overrated

how are we five years old for singing chants in sporting events? 

an alright card. shame about a couple of the fights but i enjoyed it.


----------



## McQueen

I'm hoping that ... Bisping lost if you're upset about something. LOL good.


----------



## Myers

He's probably upset because


Spoiler:  UFC 120



John Hathaway got beat up for three rounds and Dan Hardy got KTFO in his fight with Condit


----------



## McQueen

Well, not the results I was hoping for but more ammunition for me to laugh at British MMA fighters.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kongo was so desperate, grabbing the shorts of Browne. Missed the beginning of the event but tuned in for this fight.


----------



## Rmx820

hardy nooooo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Holy fuck what an end! Yay America I guess!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

lol Hardy just got his ass humbled.


Now I just have to hope Bisping dies in the ring and this will be a great UFC

Condit coming out to the Hendrix National Anthem made me mark too


----------



## Mikey Damage

that was a vicious left hook from Condit. Goodness. wasn't expecting that.

akiyama should try some head movement, jfc. stationary stiff, he is.


----------



## Rush

that ko was awesome. might shut Hardy the fuck up.


----------



## SteveMania

Spectacular knockout, shades of Daley/Hazelett. I've thought for awhile now that Hardy was nothing more than a British exploit that the UFC sunk too much coin into, especially when he was putting up less-than-stellar performances against a shopworn Marcus Davis and Mike Swick. I still expected him to beat Condit though, who while exciting often fights to his own detriment.


----------



## Dark Church

British MMA looked awful tonight. Bisping was the only winner while Hardy, Willks, Hathaway and McSweeny got owned. Condit's KO was one of the best things I have seen all year. Hopefully Hardy shuts up now.


----------



## Vader

I find it incredibly hard to like our fighters, as they're all average to shit.


----------



## Ronsterno1

I went to 120 last night, and even with a bad night of results overall for the english it was still an awesome night especially with Bisping taking the win at the end if he would have lost then it wouldnt have been so good.


----------



## Overrated

ye it was dissapointing to see hardy and hathaway loose. Hardy got to reliable on his left hook in the fight i saw it comming everytime condit stepped in to hit hardy. great ko for condit. Hathaway is still young so he can still improve. Paul Sass on the undercard pulled off another triangle sub so i was happy about that. at least the one fighter that gets the most stick from the yanks won. nate or okami next for bisping hopefully. if Nate Diaz gets past stun gun i would like to see diaz vs hardy as well.


----------



## seancarleton77

Great crowd. I forget how rowdy UK crowds are. I love you guys!

Condit, Bisping & Pyle looked great out there. Kongo FINALLY needs to be cut, at least Jardine was putting on exciting fights when he got cut, Kongo isn't even doing that.


----------



## RKing85

UK has the second best MMA fans after Canada.

I am going to say it a million times this week, but I like Cain to beat Brock.


----------



## SteveMania

It's sink or swim for Cheick Kongo.

He's already on the wrong side of 30, will never be a contender and just laid an egg against an inexperienced brawler that has little staying power in the UFC. If they give him one more chance, he'll need to shine or else he's just taking up another spot on the payroll.


----------



## mblonde09

Myers said:


> It's free here in the US too.
> 
> Gotta love the UK singing during every sporting event, it's like they're fucking five years old.


Better than the stupid "USA" "USA" chants.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA




----------



## seancarleton77

mblonde09 said:


> Better than the stupid "USA" "USA" chants.


Preach! preach! Damn straight. The only thing worse than a "USA" "USA" is receiving forced anal sex from a horse, or Ron Jeremy, either way it's pretty bad.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I have no problem with UK crowds, just the UFC overpromoting average UK fighters.


----------



## S-Mac

Hopefully after the results on Saturday the UFC wont do that again now.


----------



## Dark Church

UK crowds are fine but like McQueen said it is the UFC over hyping average UK fighters. Dan Hardy was put in a co main event of a PPV in his 2nd UFC fight after a split decision win over Gono. His opponent was Rory Markham who had not done anything. Now they talk about Hardy's KO power when he has one KO in the UFC. Dan Hardy is nothing more than a gatekeeper being pushed as a contender. Bisping is the only good fighter from the UK at the moment and he isn't as good as he thinks he is. Bisping has never beaten a top contender and has only fought three and he lost every time. He needs to beat someone like Marquardt, Okami, Silva or Maia before I am going to take him seriously. He will probably still main event UFC 130 in England though against Palharres and then claim he is #1 contender.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Brock is going to DESTROY cain overrated velas.... Brock via TKO second round.


----------



## Stormbringer

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Brock is going to DESTROY cain overrated velas.... Brock via TKO second round.


Trufax!


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> He needs to beat someone like Marquardt, Okami, Silva or Maia before I am going to take him seriously.



Outside of Chael Sonnen who made tapping a ritual, Maia hasn't beaten anyone great to be taken more 'seriously'.

I'm the furthest thing from a Bisping apologist, but he's done plenty in the way of beating quality guys that have shown viability in the division. Miller, Akiyama, Kang and Leben are every bit as relevant as MacDonald, Quarry, and Herman, if not more so by a considerable margin. Compared to Anderson, Marquardt and the like, Bisping is a cut below them and as of now probably doesn't contend at the very top of the division. He's proven his worth as a high level middleweight though, and he's shown to be criminally underrated in the scramble among other areas.


----------



## T-C

For what it's worth I think Bisping would beat Maia handily. The elite of the division is a different matter though.


----------



## Myers

I'm looking forward to all the trolling in here on saturday. Whenever Brock has a fight we see an influx of retarded posters in this section.

Even though I think Brock will win this saturday, Cain is in no way overrated. Speed kills and Cain has an abundance for a heavyweight with cardio to back it up.


----------



## WillTheBloody

I just stay away from here during and after Lesnar PPVs. It's not worth wading through the bullshit. Unless he loses, of course.


----------



## McQueen

I'm actually going to have people come over and watch 121 due to the influx of retards wearing TAPOUT and AFFLICTION clothing that will be at the bar since Lesnar is a Hometown Hero so to speak.

Hoping Brown Pride wins anyways, but a fan of both.


----------



## Mikey Damage

ugh, so not looking forward to the crowd of posters that Lesnar brings.

UFC 116 wasn't too bad ... but UFC 100 was shit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I was actually one of the posters who came in with UFC 100 to watch Lesnar. 

But I've stuck around. I know there will be some coming on here using wrestling terms and stuff to describe Lesnar and his fight. Sigh. It's pretty comparable to some people who come in for the World Cup.


----------



## McQueen

LESNAR IS TEH TOTAL HEEL CHAMPION!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blasko

Brock Lesnar- Listen; Once I'm done whooping you ass, I'll go home and drink a Corona and eat a burrito. Just for your 'Hispanic Heritage'.


----------



## Rush

Cain Train all day baby. not surprised if Brock runs through him like Carwin, Mir, Randy etc but i'm definitely backing Cain. might head over to my mates place and watch this so i don't have to deal with any one on here or down at a bar.


----------



## McQueen

Good call Nick. You can fly over here. :lmao


----------



## Nov

Most likely going to order 121 and watch it with some mates. Will only be my second purchased event after 117, should be awesome.


----------



## Bullseye

As always I'll be backing Brock for the win, but he won't have it as easy as he did against Carwin (in the sense that Carwin gassed after Round 1). Should be a great fight though.

I'm hoping Hamill makes Tito his bitch as well.


----------



## Walls

Cain's "Team" has a cool nickname with Cain Train. Us Brock guys have nothing, although I have been trying to come up with something. Regardless, I'll voluntarily be the conductor on the Brock Train as I think it's quite obvious now that I mark the fuck out for him.


But.....yeah. Brock Train still doesn't work


----------



## Rush

Cain Train vs Team Brock's cock. you know, how you have many people jumping all over it :side:

anyway, i wonder how many people will pick Brock. i'd say about 80% on this site.


----------



## Myers

I'm all over team brock's cock... in a figurative sense


----------



## McQueen

Like a BROCK HOUSE!? LESNARDS?

I got nothing either.


----------



## laineytheman

I'm picking Velasquez, Lesnar is so BORING to watch.

Haven't watched all of 119 yet, heard it was crap so will watch after exams.

Only watched Hardy/Condit, unlucky for Hardy but it would have been a 10-9 Condit Round in my opinion still. But the momentum of Hardy throwing a punch added with Condit's power and him connecting sharply on the chin, it was inevitable Hardy would go down. Love how youtubers and internet folk say he has no chin because he finally got knocked out, such idiots at times.

All fights on UFC 121 look great, I'm ordering it but watching it with the old man on the Monday night (In Australia it comes on live 12pm Sunday) so I have to avoid results for over 24 hours  I can't go on Facebook either, main spoiler there since I'm with many MMA pages. UFC 116 was spoiled for me because of it. I didn't know the results for 117 and 118 but I waited till the download came on here so it was only a few hours. I looked at the results for 119 and 120 cos I wasn't bothered about them cards too much to punish myself by waiting.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm cool with Brock's Cock. :argh:

I hope hes shaved that beard before the fight though. He looked like a douche ready to chop some logs on Sat.


----------



## McQueen

No way the Viking beard was awesome.


----------



## Liam Miller

McQueen said:


> No way the Viking beard was awesome.


Agreed made him look even more badass.

I'm still torn on who will win but i am hoping for Lesnar.

Gonna be intresting to see Cain off he's back, assuming Brock nails a takedown which is likely.


----------



## Stormbringer

Myers said:


> I'm all over team brock's cock... in a figurative sense


iMPACT! Zone

_I'M ON BROCK'S COCK!
clap, clap, clap-clap-clap!

Swallowed Whole! Swallowed Whole! Swallowed Whole!_


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> No way the Viking beard was awesome.


I agree. He looks far more bad ass with the beard. Brock's Cock is an interesting name, and actually rather fitting considering Brock is going to fuck Cain and make him his bitch on Saturday.

And Brock's line from the Countdown show was awesome: "Once I'm done whooping your ass, I'll drink a Corona and eat a burrito for your culture".

Probably not word for word what he said as I watched it yesterday but it was still funny as fuck. I don't like the whole race angle they are going with for Cain, but I guess it's all they can do because the man literally has no personality. He is the robot of the UFC, not GSP.


----------



## Stormbringer

walls said:


> Probably not word for word what he said as I watched it yesterday but it was still funny as fuck. *I don't like the whole race angle they are going with for Cain,* but I guess it's all they can do because the man literally has no personality. He is the robot of the UFC, not GSP.


I don't either, it just irks me cause haven't we been told over and over that race don't matter?


----------



## SteveMania

Speed, footwork and chain wrestling will be key for Cain. He doesn't possess Carwin-esque pop in his fists, but doesn't he throw love taps either. Assuming Lesnar worked heavily on his fundamental weakness standing, his footwork and circling to reset, he'll probably look more comfortable when engaging to avoid Cain from dropping three or four piece combos on him at will.

I favor Cain to win in what should be a barnburner, rare for heavyweight MMA.


----------



## Myers

Bellator has a strong show tomorrow, looking forward to Huerta/Alvarez and the title fight as well.

I'm taking Alvarez by Decision and Lyman Good by TKO in the third.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yes!! Court McGee fights on the Spike prelim this Saturday. Also pleased to see Brendan Schaub on the main card. Such an exciting card. And there's a chance we all get to see Tito get KO'ed which is always great.


----------



## Myers

With mediocre performances of Matt Hamill I am expecting the fight with Tito a wash, I could see either one win by decision.


----------



## -Mystery-

Tito's career is gonna hit rock bottom when he loses to the deaf kid.


----------



## Dark Church

Only three days till Brock beats the brown pride and hype out of Cain. I don't recall being this excited for an ass whooping for a while.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> Bellator has a strong show tomorrow, looking forward to Huerta/Alvarez and the title fight as well.
> 
> I'm taking Alvarez by Decision and Lyman Good by TKO in the third.


Alvarez by decision and Askren by decision for mine.



Dark Church said:


> Only three days till Brock beats the brown pride and hype out of Cain. I don't recall being this excited for an ass whooping for a while.


yeah, just 3 days until Cain gets the belt.


----------



## Walls

Dark Church said:


> Only three days till Brock beats the brown pride and hype out of Cain. I don't recall being this excited for an ass whooping for a while.


It's going to be sweet, that's for sure. 

On a side note, Leben got busted for another DUI after he crashed his car into a wall on a highway. This is his second DUI and he served jail time for the first one, so who knows what will happen this time.

Link: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...-on-suspicion-of-driving-under-the-influence/


----------



## Mikey Damage

well, that's a dumbass move by leben.


----------



## S-Mac

Wonder how this will affect the fight now against Stann


----------



## Myers

What an idiot, it looked like he was getting back on track too.

I am really liking this season of TUF.


----------



## Mikey Damage

me too. as a koscheck hater, i couldn't help but laugh when his top pick got caught in the first 20 seconds. 

i'm just waiting for the moment when kos and gsp get into each other's face more volatility. ala rampage/evans.


----------



## S-Mac

Has any of Kos fighters won a fight this season?


----------



## Myers

Kos team has won one fight. GSP not getting annoyed by Kos just shows how much of an elite fighter he really is, he is going to wreck Koscheck in December. Let's just see if he can finish a fight


----------



## McQueen

I wonder what shit Koscheck is going to say pre fight. His stuff at 74 was pretty funny concidering he got absolutely manhandled then. I like Kos but I expect the rematch will be any less different.


----------



## Walls

I don't see GSP/Josh going all 5 rounds. I think GSP is going to steamroll him, tbh. GSP/Shields would be interesting, although I see GSP winning that fight as well. If Shields doesn't win, I wonder who will get the shot? Dana promised it to the winner of Alves/Fitch and that obviously didn't happen and Kampmann doesn't get a shot if he wins.

It was funny as fuck to watch both of Josh's guys get choked out too. When his top pick did the stupidest thing he could have done with that shot, the look on his face was priceless.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao at Leben getting another DUI. Dana should cut him but he won't. He did prove what I thought all along which is that he never changed.


----------



## SteveMania

The only conceivable way I see Kos pulling it out is if he somehow developed BJ Penn balance for five rounds, kept the fight standing and banked on his overhand right doing the deed. That's about as likely as Barnett fighting in the UFC again, so no I don't think Koscheck has a realistic route to victory. It probably goes five rounds though; double jab/cobra punch, takedown, side control, rinse and repeat for a GSP sweep.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i think GSP taps out koscheck. 

kinda excited for bellator tonight. alvarez vs huerta!


----------



## seancarleton77

Mikey Damage said:


> kinda excited for bellator tonight. alvarez vs huerta!


Shit. That show crept up on my like a knife wielding crackhead in dark ally. Can anyone find a stream? I know I would have to wait until Sunday to watch it otherwise, being in Canada.

UFC 121 is generating a ton of excitement, I can not wait!


----------



## SteveMania

Check out Justin TV, they'll have a few streams running.


----------



## Myers

Yeah I have been watching bellator in JTV from work the past few weeks from work. It never gets shutdown.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm reading UFC 121 picks on Yahoo Sports (because that's the site I use most for all sports). 3 out of 5 panelists go with Velasquez to win. Hoping this isn't the case. It did however feel good to read all of them unanimously going with Hamill. Lol, Tito.


----------



## Overrated

damn tito is getting some hate in this thread. be good when he smashes hamill tho


----------



## seancarleton77

Overrated said:


> damn tito is getting some hate in this thread. be good when he smashes hamill tho


Perhaps that is because Tito is once again being a royal prick. Some of the things he has said about Hamill recently are on Chael Sonnen level of talking out your ass and putting your foot in your mouth. And don't say it's to hype the fight, not one person is ordering this show solely on Tito's appearance, it's all about Lesnar vs. Cain, everything else is just a welcomed bonus. If Tito defeats Hamill I will give him credit as a fighter, but he still said some dick things. The funny thing is the trash talk doesn't even bother Hamill in the least.

Hey Myers, what channel on Justin.tv plays Bellator?


----------



## Mikey Damage

http://www.channelsurfing.net/watch-mma-tv.html


----------



## seancarleton77

EDDIE ALVAREZ IS A BEAST. I think he could take Frank Edgar right now. Ben "Human Blanket" Askren either needs to learn how to finish in top position or at least learn how to stand.


----------



## SteveMania

A vulnerable chin and defense would put Eddie at a severe disadvantage against a guy faster that can also pierce him often standing. There's no question that he's Top 5 in the world, but there's a few guys that are capable of putting his dick in the dirt.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Askren vs Fitch.

Best worst fight in history.

edit: Alvarez has good recovery time (for now), but I'd be concerned if Roger Huerta drops you. He's not one to possess KO power.


----------



## Rush

askren has "i'mgonnaholdyouandrapeyouuntilimdone" wrestling. 

alvarez would get fucked up against a bunch the lightweights in the ufc and elsewhere imo.


----------



## worchyld

I have a number of newbie questions about UFC -- I apologise if these questions have been asked/answered in the past... anyway.

1) How does the MMA fight relationship work between Owners and the fighters, in other words are there agents (like soccer agents), promoters (like boxing promoters)?

2) Every now and again I'll see Dana on an interview post-fight and he'll be angry at a fight and say fighter X is done with UFC. This raises several questions / issues.

a) Why would any MMA fighter sign for UFC knowing that they're contract really isn't worth the paper its written on if the owner can say "they're done" in a heated interview?

b) I'm not sure if there is a boxing union (there probably isn't), but would a union representing fighters improve the sport?

c) A lot of the "they're done" comments seem to stem from fighters not being aggressive, or not fighting in a style that does not represent the brand; is that a fair assessment, and what does that mean for anyone who wants to go into MMA?

My point is that one criticism (perhaps unfairly) I can see one could level against MMA is that the owners/promoters have too much power; fighters can get dismissed very easily; and that would be worrying, especially if you are a high ranking fighter who suddenly has a dip in form.

3) In several sports you can see them at their pique in say a 10-15 year block. In soccer you have about 10 years, 15 if you are lucky (or Teddy Sheringham), and the same can also be said of other sports, like Baseball, Basketball -- but in MMA a fighter's pique only seems to be around 2-7 years -- with this in mind, do you think a lot of people will enter MMA thinking its has a long career path, and is this dangerous?

4) It can be hard for newbies, like myself, to keep a track of all the fighters (there seems to be too many to remember) -- what are MMA organizations doing to help combat this?

Thanks.


----------



## RKing85

Alvarez is a legit top 5 Lightweight in the world.

Worchlyd:
1)Top fighters have managers and agents. The promotions go though them to book the fighters.
2a) Money. the UFC is the top organization in the world and fighting for them gets you a ton of money. Both through your fight purses as well as sponsorship. And even if you get cut, when you go and fight on smaller shows you can demand more money because you are a ufc vet.
2b) Every once in a while someone trys to start a fighter union, but it will not happen any time soon. I personally think that would kill the sport.
2c) In my opinion, fight promoters are right up there with used car salesman as the shadiest people in the world. But they can be because they have the fighters by the balls.
3) I think as more and more top level athletes (i.e. college wrestlers) get into the sport and start training at a younger age, that fighters will peak for longer periods of time. Like right now I think a mma fighter is at his best around the age of 29-32. But I think that will slowly move downwards over the next 10-20 years and by saround 2025, fighters will be at their best in the age range of 25-27. And like I said, I think fighters will be on top for longer periods of times. 
4) There is a ton of MMA in the world. As someone who covers MMA to make a part-time paycheck, it is my job to know as much MMA as I can. From the big shows like the UFC to smaller regional shows that you have never heard of. To start with, just follow the UFC. From there, work your way down to finding other shows that you like to watch. WEC, Dream over in Japan, StrikeForce. etc. But as long as the promoters promote the organization first and the fighters second, it can be very hard to keep track of fighters.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

I'm pretty excited about tonight.
gogogogog Brock

Would also like to see Schaub and Ortiz win


----------



## RKing85

Gonzaga/Schaub is the one fight on the main card I have no interest in.

I like Cain in the main event though. I think he takes the title from Brock. It seems like 90% of the mma media is taking Cain to win, but about 90% of the people on message boards are picking Brock to win.


----------



## McQueen

*Choo Choo* Hear that? Its the Cain Train.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

So who's boarding the Cain Train? So far its McQueen and Sticksy.

EDIT- And RKing85.


----------



## T-C

I'd favour Cain to win the fight.... I'll be supporting Brock though.


----------



## Liam Miller

Never seen Brock so ripped he looked fucking scary.

I like Cain but i'm on Brock's Cock or whatever we are calling it.

Alos i hope Kampmann upsets Jake.


----------



## Dark Church

Brock is going to beat the brown pride out of Cain. Cain is simply a hype machine and nothing more. Cain is to heavyweights what Dan Hardy is to Welterweights. If he was a white guy from america he wouldn't even be in this position. Brock is going to dominate this fight in every aspect because he better than Cain at everything.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dark Church said:


> Brock is going to beat the brown pride out of Cain. Cain is simply a hype machine and nothing more. Carwin is to heavyweights what Dan Hardy is to Welterweights. *If he was a white guy from america he wouldn't even be in this position.* Brock is going to dominate this fight in every aspect because he better than Cain at everything.


Lol!

Sad thing is, that's got a ring of truth...


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I used to lothe Brock, but for soem reason I'm pulling for him in this fight. He must be growing on me. WAR VIKING BROCK!!!


----------



## S-Mac

Im pulling for Brock in the fight Cain is just being pushed because he is mexican and that is all.


----------



## Rajah

I want to see Brock win. Sad thing if he does win, who is there for him to fight?

And as per usual I'd love a stream.


----------



## Walls

To be fair to Cain, he is in this position because he molested Big Nog and got the shot that way. I understand why they are playing the race card with Cain, as they are trying to get into Mexico to do some shows there and if they have a Mexican champ, that's a lot easier. From a business perspective I understand it, I just don't like it. I'm really surprised no one (media, other fighters) have said anything about Brock's drinking a Corona and eating a Burrito comment from the Countdown show. I would have figured that people would have cried racism by now.

As far as the fight goes, Brock takes him down and beats the shit out of him. The end.


----------



## T-C

Rajah said:


> I want to see Brock win. *Sad thing if he does win, who is there for him to fight?*
> And as per usual I'd love a stream.


----------



## Klebold

Like Rajah, I'd also love a stream. Sorry if I'm not allowed to request it in here. If anyone has one please post.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Rockhead said:


> So who's boarding the Cain Train? So far its McQueen and Sticksy.
> 
> EDIT- And RKing85.


Fuck the Cain Train... BROCK'S COCK !..... wait what


seriously tho... Brock FTMFW


----------



## mike1990

Its going to be a good card, looking forward to the main event.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Cote got out by pulling on the cage. Lawlor controlled him the entire round, and it probably would have ended there.


----------



## Rush

CAIN TRAIN BABY

Lawlor is looking good so far. could've maybe finished it there if Cote wasn't such a cheating canadian bitch :side:


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Anyone needs a stream?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Didn't BRUTE mark for Cote, and even change his avy to him, only for Cote to lose. :lmao

Cote needs a drastic intervention, Lawlor is controlling on the ground.


----------



## Rush

BRUTE does mark for his Canadian bro. me and amp made him use the pic of Cote in hospital with his knee in a brace ater he lost a sig bet :lmao

Lawlor has looked very impressive. I like it, he's an entertaining fighter out of the cage, good to see him go well inside it.


----------



## Klebold

Hopefully Court's fight is more exciting than Lawlor/Cote.


----------



## Rush

Klebold said:


> Hopefully Court's fight is more exciting than Lawlor/Cote.


that was a good fight tbh. just b/c Cote has the grappling skills of a newborn, doesn't take away from the fact lawlor was active for most of the fight, always advancing his position, always looking for submissions and striking.


----------



## Rajah

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Anyone needs a stream?


I'd love a stream, please.

I'm happy for streams to be posted here, it's just wrestling PPV's that are annoying with users making threads asking for them.

How long until the main card starts?


----------



## Rush

the spike tv prelim fights are currently on mainevent if you have foxtel Rajah. i'll look around for streams for everyone when the main card starts.


----------



## Rajah

Sticksy said:


> the spike tv prelim fights are currently on mainevent if you have foxtel Rajah. i'll look around for streams for everyone when the main card starts.


I don't have Foxtel, if I did I'd gladly pay for this one. 

If you can find one that would be awesome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Court's beard is so awesome, I'm trying to grow something like that.

Good first round, imo.


----------



## Rush

main card starts in about 15 minutes.

http://atdhe.net/24430/watch-ufc-121-lesnar-vs-velasquez


----------



## Rmx820

Hahah. Poor guys probably think they are booing them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

All that booing is from Josh Koscheck walking in? WOW. :lmao

McGee can finish this fight in the next round. Jensen peaked early, and looks done.


----------



## Rmx820

Nice finish by Mcgee. Jensen was just out of it after that first round.


----------



## mike1990

Heres a stream:

http://viptv.yolasite.com/

Username:viptv

Password:viptv

Great quality aswell.


----------



## Rajah

Sticksy said:


> main card starts in about 15 minutes.
> 
> http://atdhe.net/24430/watch-ufc-121-lesnar-vs-velasquez


Thanks for that, I'm actually going to go down to the pub to watch the main event.



mike1990 said:


> Heres a stream:
> 
> http://viptv.yolasite.com/
> 
> Username:viptv
> 
> Password:viptv
> 
> Great quality aswell.


Wow, that is great quality.


----------



## Rush

sick finish there by Roberts.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Crazy anaconda choke. 

The McGee/Jensen fight was very good. Main card in a few! Lets see if I can eat dinner quickly.


----------



## Nov

Happy for McGee, might actually make it.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

http://www.realsportz.net/watch/33302/1/watch-ufc-121:-prelims.html


----------



## Stormbringer

Still pissed with the mexi-love for Cain. He was nothing till he got the shot. Yeah he's undefeated but until this fight, I didn't know this guy. And neither did anyone who wasn't an elitist.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Schaub is a good lookin mofo. No ****.


----------



## MrMister

I can't wait for Buffer to say It's Time.


----------



## Stormbringer

MrMister said:


> I can't wait for Buffer to say It's Time.


WE ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE LIIIIIIVVVVEEEE!


----------



## Rmx820

DX-Superkick said:


> Still pissed with the mexi-love for Cain. He was nothing till he got the shot. Yeah he's undefeated but until this fight, I didn't know this guy. And neither did anyone who wasn't an elitist.


After he destroyed Nog, a lot of people knew who he was.


----------



## Stormbringer

DAMMMNNNNN!!!!


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> Still pissed with the mexi-love for Cain. He was nothing till he got the shot. Yeah he's undefeated but until this fight, I didn't know this guy. And neither did anyone who wasn't an elitist.


dude, really?


Gonzaga is getting lit the fuck up. Schaub is fucking him up.


----------



## J-Coke

Schaub looking great!


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> dude, really?


I have to agree with Dark Church on this issue. If Cain were just another white guy, he'd still be fighting Congo or Gonzaga. He'd probably be the heavyweight Bader. Undefeated with no real hype.


----------



## MrMister

Does Gonzaga know where he is? Does he know who he is? I think he needs some directions.


----------



## Stormbringer

MrMister said:


> Does Gonzaga know where he is? Does he know who he is? I think he needs some directions.


Gonzo is dying!


----------



## J-Coke

Which fight are Gonzaga's corner men watching?


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> I have to agree with Dark Church on this issue. If Cain were just another white guy, he'd still be fighting Congo or Gonzaga. He'd probably be the heavyweight Bader. Undefeated with no real hype.


if Lesnar wasn't an ex-WWE star do you think he would get a shot at Frank Mir or Randy Couture in his first couple of UFC fights?

these things always happen, doesn't matter how you get a "push" to use a pro-wrestling term. If you have the ability it doesn't matter and Brock and Cain have the ability. Bader does not.


----------



## Rmx820

DX-Superkick said:


> I have to agree with Dark Church on this issue. If Cain were just another white guy, he'd still be fighting Congo or Gonzaga. He'd probably be the heavyweight Bader. Undefeated with no real hype.


Are you serious? Carwin had half as many wins in the UFC as Cain, and got a title fight. Even before he destroyed Mir he was supposed to fight Brock. Cain also had a lot harder fights than Carwin did. The biggest name Carwin beat was Gonzaga. Cain beat Nog, Rothwell, and Cheick Kongo along with 3 other people in the UFC.

It's not because he is Mexican, it's because he's the 2nd best heavyweight in the UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> if Lesnar wasn't an ex-WWE star do you think he would get a shot at Frank Mir or Randy Couture in his first couple of UFC fights?
> 
> these things always happen, doesn't matter how you get a "push" to use a pro-wrestling term. If you have the ability it doesn't matter and Brock and Cain have the ability. Bader does not.


Lesnar NCAA yeah it may have taken him a few more fights to the top but ttitude would come out cause it's not an act, that's just Brock. He'd be the heavyweight Tito. Talking shit and GnP raping guys.

I agree on the talent aspect. If you got it, it will come out, ask Matt Serra.



Rmx820 said:


> Are you serious? Carwin had half as many wins in the UFC as Cain, and got a title fight. Even before he destroyed Mir he was supposed to fight Brock. Cain also had a lot harder fights than Carwin did. The biggest name Carwin beat was Gonzaga. Cain beat Nog, Rothwell, and Cheick Kongo along with 3 other people in the UFC.
> 
> It's not because he is Mexican, it's because he's the 2nd best heavyweight in the UFC.


But look at all those fights that Cain had. they all ended with an exciting KO finish. Keeping things out of the judges has above all else is what makes fighters and fights great. And Shane does a great job of that.


----------



## Rmx820

Didn't think that fight would go to decision.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Gonzaga hasn't done much, he was raising his arms like he won. I'm really impressed with Schaub. I liked him from his fights on The Ultimate Fighter. It was unfortunate to get KO'ed by Fat Country, but he came back strong.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Winner by unanimous decision, Brendan Schaub


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> Lesnar NCAA yeah it may have taken him a few more fights to the top but ttitude would come out cause it's not an act, that's just Brock. He'd be the heavyweight Tito. Talking shit and GnP raping guys.
> 
> I agree on the talent aspect. If you got it, it will come out, ask Matt Serra.


that wasn't my point, the point is he didn't have to work his way up the card. Cain has.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Tito fight up next! Come on Hamill.


----------



## Rajah

I can't access either streams now.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> that wasn't my point, the point is he didn't have to work his way up the card. Cain has.


Guess I didn't read that right. My bad.

Why does Hamill have walk in music?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Rajah said:


> I can't access either streams now.


I repped you one that is working real nice for me atm. Check it.


----------



## MrMister

So no one likes Tito Ortiz right?


----------



## Stormbringer

love this Eminem song, and the crowd is hating Tito!

It's like Cena heat!


----------



## Rush

WAR HAMILL


----------



## Rmx820

ffffffffffff stream died while I was in the bathroom.


----------



## mike1990

mike1990 said:


> Heres a stream:
> 
> http://viptv.yolasite.com/
> 
> Username:vipufc
> 
> Password:vipufc
> 
> Great quality aswell.




The password and username has changed I have corrected it.


----------



## Rmx820

Got one working. Thanks for the links.

I wonder what Tito is going to say after he gets his ass kicked by Hamill? Few days ago he said he was 100% lol~~


----------



## Rush

TITO will have a cracked skull, internal bleeding, 2 broken hands and thats why he lost. Cleraly the best excuse he'll have.


----------



## J-Coke

Sounds like the crowd is chating "tito! tito!", but he'll still get destroyed!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I just realized, why did we call it Brock's Cock and no one thought of Brock's Flock?

Umm yeah, I'm defecting to Brock's Flock.


----------



## Stormbringer

Did he not hear the horn, cheap shot!


----------



## Rmx820

Calling food poisoning for Tito.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rmx820 said:


> Calling food poisoning for Tito.


"Hair bleach sweated into my eyes in the third and i couldn't see on my left side!" - Tito


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Tito should just use "I didn't get any from Jenna last night" as his excuse if he loses.

Hamill looked great after the takedown. Should try another.


----------



## Rush

Rockhead said:


> I just realized, why did we call it Brock's Cock and no one thought of Brock's Flock?
> 
> Umm yeah, I'm defecting to Brock's Flock.


b/c i came up with it and i'm on he Cain Train. simple really.



DX-Superkick said:


> Did he not hear the horn, cheap shot!


i chuckled.

close fight so far. 19-19 imo.


----------



## Stormbringer

Tito's tired now...


----------



## J-Coke

Bye bye Tito, only a minute or so!


----------



## Stormbringer

Tito just passed his GnP torch!


----------



## Rush

29-28 Hamill. woop woop. judges better agree.


----------



## Rmx820

Was pretty close till the 3rd then Hamill started dominating. Great win by Hamill.

God him crying made me sad


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pleased with the result. I wonder what Ortiz does from here.

EDIT- Does this count as 4 straight losses for Tito, disregarding the draw with Rashad and counting the fight before? Not too sure how it works.


----------



## Stormbringer

Taker and Michelle are now gonna get depushed for being at the event!


----------



## J-Coke

ABA spotting!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Rmx820 said:


> God him crying made me sad



Yea that was pretty intese
Got to me a lil


----------



## Rmx820

I want Diego to win simply because I want a cartwheel.


----------



## Rush

Rmx820 said:


> Was pretty close till the 3rd then Hamill started dominating. Great win by Hamill.
> 
> God him crying made me sad


nah, he dominated the final few minutes of both the 2nd and 3rd rounds.



Rockhead said:


> Pleased with the result. I wonder what Ortiz does from here.
> 
> EDIT- Does this count as 4 straight losses for Tito, disregarding the draw with Rashad and counting the fight before? Not too sure how it works.


retire. or drop down the card further.


----------



## Stormbringer

Does Sanchez usually walk to mariachi bands?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

_Got a perfect stream link_


----------



## Rush

easy 10-9 round to Thiago. Sanchez needs to step it up.


----------



## Stormbringer

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Coke

What a spinebuster!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Amazing second round. Could wind up being fight of the night. Bummed that Diego doesn't wanna be called Nightmare anymore. That's a sick nickname.


----------



## Stormbringer

Same advice with a Mexican accent!


----------



## Rush

fucking hectic round. 19-19. quality fight. has it all.


----------



## J-Coke

Great round!!!!! Diego has heart!


----------



## Rush

J-Coke said:


> What a spinebuster!


dude, cmon.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> dude, cmon.


running powerslam?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

FOTN !!!!


----------



## Rmx820

Decisions @[email protected] Diego was a hoss.


----------



## J-Coke

Diego Sanchez is back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rush

FOTN for sure and a FOTY candidate. that was epic. 29-28 Sanchez. could possibly be 29-27.


----------



## Stormbringer

Five More Minutes! clap, clap, clap-clap-clap!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Diego wins!


----------



## MrMister

I was impressed.


----------



## Stormbringer

Shields!!!


----------



## Rmx820

Anyone got a stream link? Mine keep getting taken down :|


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great fight, especially the 2nd and 3rd rounds. Don't mind watching that again.

And now Jake Shields, welcome to the UFC!


----------



## Stormbringer

Is it just me or do they make Lesnar cards top notch to capitalize on him?


----------



## mike1990

Rmx820 said:


> Anyone got a stream link? Mine keep getting taken down :|


If it is the one I put up refresh the browser.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why is Shields in the welterweight division? I thought he was middleweight?


----------



## Rush

not really. nearly every card is pretty decent but its up to the fighters to make it good. eg if Sanchez turned up like did against Penn or Hathaway then that fight would've sucked. If Tito and Hamill had of tried to only wrestle then that fight would've sucked.

Shields is a welterweight. He fought in the middleweight division b/c his boy Nick Diaz was the Strikeforce WW champ.


----------



## Rmx820

Shields coming out to Rage. Atta kid.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> Shields is a welterweight. He fought in the middleweight division b/c his boy Nick Diaz was the Strikeforce WW champ.


Is Nate Diaz a WW or LW? Both?


----------



## Rush

easy round for Shields.

Nate fights at both although he's a better WW imo. Nick is a WW.


----------



## Rmx820

Kind of off topic, but fuck SAW.


----------



## Rush

20-18 for Shields but he's gassing. weight cut is fucking him atm.


----------



## Rmx820

Shields has got this, but he has to be really careful this round.


----------



## Stormbringer

19-19! Kamp got the second with those knees!


----------



## Rmx820

I really don't get what Kampmann was trying to do. Was pretty foolish of him.


----------



## Rush

29-28 to Shields. that cut fucked with his cardio. he was looking pretty average at the weigh ins and that right there shows the problem with weight cutting.

no way Kampmann won that 2nd round.


----------



## Rmx820

Wait what? Split?

Also I don't see Shields beating GSP if he is gassing that fast at 170.


----------



## Stormbringer

So Jake should go to middleweight cause his body is used to it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Main event time. Hopefully stream works well for this one. COME ON BROCK!


----------



## Rmx820

It's still really hard for me to pick. Cain is so good, but Brock is a mother fucking viking. I sort of hope it doesn't go 5 rounds though. Kind of tired of decisions.

Fuck it. GO BROCK.


----------



## Stormbringer

SANDMAN!


----------



## Rush

CAIN TRAIN BABY


Shields will be better in his next outing. the weight cut and adrenaline dump will fuck with anyone's cardio.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

fucking exciteddddddddddddddddddddd

gogogogogogo Brock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I swear Brock used to have Shout at the Devil as his theme.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

_Epic beard_


----------



## J-Coke

I'm getting tired of the decisions, WE NEED BROCK SMASH!


----------



## Stormbringer

Peoples! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Epic beard_


is epic


----------



## MrMister

It's Time.


----------



## J-Coke

I wonder how much the beard weighed in at?


----------



## J-Coke

OH SH-


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

_Fuck!_


----------



## Stormbringer

And NOW I stop watching UFC....


----------



## Rmx820

Holy shit! Grats Cain. That was fucking INSANE.



DX-Superkick said:


> And NOW I stop watching UFC....


I guess the "hype" got to you?


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™

_God damn_


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

jigohioerhg o[erg

fuckkkkkkk


----------



## Rush

CAIN TRAIN!!!!!!!!!


get that up ya. fuck yeah


----------



## MrMister

That was quick.


----------



## Amber B

And that was just complete ownage.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Is there still room on the Cain Train? :argh:

Cain destroyed Brock straight up. I knew it was over from where Brock was spinning around. He looks cut bad.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Brock


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

brock finally loses


----------



## Rmx820

Cain is a beast. Brock kind of gets dominated when he's on his back. I can see him being champ again though.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

This is bullsh*it!!!!!! :cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Joeyontherun22

When shit hits the fan.. Tell you the truth i don't think that brook really looked that great the last fight either... I don't know what this means for his career but he definitely is one of the best still.


----------



## J-Coke

I would love to see a gif of Brock flopping around though, but seriously what now? Rematch?


----------



## Rmx820

J-Coke said:


> I would love to see a gif of Brock flopping around though, but seriously what now? Rematch?


Doubt he'll get a rematch anytime soon. They'll probably do Mir vs Brock 3 considering they could make quite a bit of money off of that. I can see winner of that vs winner of Carwin/Nelson fighting Cain after Dos Santos.


----------



## Rush

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> brock finally loses


you mean loses again? considering he lost to Mir in his UFC debut.


Dos Santos vs Cain

Brock vs Big Country or possibly just feed him Rothwell, Cro Cop or any other fighter no where near the top.

and at the risk of insulting a bunch of people on the forum, all the pro-wrestling fans who only tune in to watch Brock can go fuck themselves now. that was ownage.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> Brock vs Big Country or possibly just feed him Rothwell, Cro Cop or any other fighter no where near the top.


Who outside of Brock, Cain, JDS and Cain are top guys in the HW division?


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Yeah ... Mir/Lesnar 3.

And if he loses that..... surprise entrant in 2011 Royal Rumble ?


----------



## morris3333

Cain Velasquez will be the ufc heavyweights champion for a long time.


----------



## Outkazt2k9

Damn hella main event guys.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

CAIN TRAIN MOTHER FUCKERS~!


----------



## Shotakan

Well, that was...unexpected. I don't know what Lesnar was thinking trying to jumpstart the fight like that, but when he caught that back elbow that caused him to stumble it was over.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> Who outside of Brock, Cain, JDS and Cain are top guys in the HW division?


i'd put Nelson, Mir and Big Nog under those guys. Sean McCorkle can get in there as well :side: there's not a huge range of depth in the UFC HW division and Brock has beaten a lot of the guys at the top. Could possibly give him Big Nog but i see him running through everyone they put him up against.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

AMPLine4Life said:


> CAIN TRAIN MOTHER FUCKERS~!


AMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!


----------



## will94

Knew Cain was gonna take this one, just didn't think it'd be that dominating and that quick.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> CAIN TRAIN MOTHER FUCKERS~!


yeahhh boy


----------



## morris3333

Mir will beat Lesnar if that fight happen next year.


----------



## Rmx820

Brocks flying knees were the highlight of the night for me. It just looked ridiculous.


----------



## Loopee

I just came to say....wow...I still don't really know what to say about it.

I laugh at the whole Lesnar can't beat mexicans joke (Eddie and now Cain)


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Despite being disappointed by the result, my fight of the night is Velasquez/Lesnar. It was a great main event, that exemplified exactly how exciting a fucking fight can be. Sanchez/Tiago was also very very good and is one of the better fights we've had in recent memory. Good card all around.



morris3333 said:


> Mir will beat Lesnar if that fight happen next year.


I'm sure he will, Mr. Fortune Teller


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Brock is going to beat the brown pride out of Cain. Cain is simply a hype machine and nothing more. Cain is to heavyweights what Dan Hardy is to Welterweights. If he was a white guy from america he wouldn't even be in this position. Brock is going to dominate this fight in every aspect because he better than Cain at everything.



Eat crow fool.

I was amazed at how easily Cain scrambled back to his feet, truly impressive stuff and I have little reservations that he's going to maul JDS. Expect to see Lesnar get a rematch soon though, it's a given.


----------



## MrMister

Sanchez/Tiago was the best fight I saw. That's twice now that I've seen the main event upstaged recently. I don't watch MMA often though.

Funny how if you swap a few names and words in Dark Church's post he would've been right.


----------



## Rush

Sanchez/Thiago was easily the fight of the night for mine.

Brock/Cain was hell exciting though, Hamill/Tito was alright, Gonzaga/Schaub was alright and Shields/Kampmann was alright. decent enough card all up though and pretty sick if you add the prelims as well.

Dark Church, feeling slightly foolish right about now? same thing goes for the bloke who agreed with you? haha.


----------



## SteveMania

morris3333 said:


> Mir will beat Lesnar if that fight happen next year.



No, he'd get decimated just like the second time. There's greater chance of hell freezing over than Mir defending that blast double.


----------



## Stormbringer

That fight just shit on, what was a great ppv for me...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Doesn't Dark Church usually have to retract his statements? I'm pretty sure he shat on Shogun big time, and then Shogun killed Machida and won the title.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

it was a good PPV though but i think brook tried to end the match too soon instead of taking his time and letting the match play itself out.


----------



## Rmx820

DX-Superkick said:


> That fight just shit on, what was a great ppv for me...


lol? Cain destroying Brock is a good thing. It'll make Brock better. He'll be champion again. Just needs more experience.

Also Tito being humble at the press conference? What the hell?


----------



## SteveMania

Joeyontherun22 said:


> it was a good PPV though but i think brook tried to end the match too soon instead of taking his time and letting the match play itself out.



That was a huge part of his strategy, close the gap and use his physicality to wear Cain down and run game on the floor. Problem is Cain's a stud scrambler and unlike Lesnar, has the defensive chops to never be in any severe danger.


----------



## Rush

amazing to see Tito being humble and smart at the post fight presser.


----------



## J-Coke

I'm still surprised how Cain won in such a quick and dominating manner. At least it will make fans wonder what will happen with Lesnar. They really need to capitalize on a rematch though.


----------



## Zombiekid29

Well there goes my interest in the Heavyweight division. Nice while it lasted though.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Knew that Cain would win and have been waiting for this.

Brock was one dimensional and seeing the dick-riding was painful (I don't blame people for it, just it was hard to intelligently discuss stuff without someone saying Brock was unstoppable or some other dumb shit). He definitely does have potential and I believe he can still improve if he works hard. But there was some serious flaws in his game and it's nice to see them shown so clearly. Now they cannot be denied by even the dumbest of fans.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sanchez/Thiago was really good. Velasquez/Lesnar was both completely insane and the most memorable fight I've seen this year. Kind of a frustrating show overall though, with Shields being even more boring than usual and two decent fights (Shaub/Gonzaga & Hamill/Ortiz) that should have and could have been much better.

Brock losing really shakes up the heavyweight division in the best way possible. Last year, Cain & Junior were climbing and Brock & Mir were on top. Now everything's switched around and these big, young guns are becoming stars.

Oh, and can we just banish Dark Church from this thread already? He only serves as an immature, uninformed nuisance.


----------



## McQueen

Cain Train! *Choo Choo* Had 8 friends over for the fight and being the only one who really follows MMA it was nice to humble all of my friends (save one) who didn't beleive me when I said Cain has got the skills to beat Brock.

Dark Church in particular, how do you like dem apples? Who's the real deal now.

Steve, Stick, RKing thanks for riding the train with me since day one.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

Rmx820 said:


> lol? Cain destroying Brock is a good thing. It'll make Brock better. He'll be champion again. Just needs more experience.
> 
> Also Tito being humble at the press conference? What the hell?


I don't think brook Losing is good for the sport at all. He already got two losses. For Someone that suppose to be this "Dominate" fighter and for him to be totally rocked. UFC have alot Invested in brook and how he is they're main event "Money maker". This is like Mike tyson losing his 6th fight.. Its unreal to see him losing this quickly.


----------



## Tony777

Cain Vs. Lesnar on youtube 

http://community.smackdownvsraw.com/forums/topic/20295

Guy on SVR forum posted it , up for probably only a very limited time , so hurry if you haven't seen the fight!


----------



## Rmx820

I don't get why people are "done" with the heavyweight division. Cain is a beast, and I'm stoked for his upcoming title defenses. There are tons of up and comers, and Brock is still the 2nd best heavyweight in the UFC. 

People are stupid.


----------



## SteveMania

People will be quick to write Lesnar off, but Cain was kryptonite to him and despite the one-sided ass-whooping, he's still a top-flight heavyweight that could probably beat anyone in the division outside of a few.


----------



## Rush

Zombiekid29 said:


> Well there goes my interest in the Heavyweight division. Nice while it lasted though.


posts like this just annoy me. either you like the sport or you don't. having one guy as champ shouldn't change that.


----------



## MrMister

Mike Tyson was legitimately a badass though and wasn't hype. He earned every thing he got.

Now I'm not MMA expert, but I know about Tyson. Can't really compare the two rises to the top.


----------



## McQueen

OMG AMP sighting!!!!


----------



## SteveMania

Joeyontherun22 said:


> I don't think brook Losing is good for the sport at all. He already got two losses. For Someone that suppose to be this "Dominate" fighter and for him to be totally rocked. UFC have alot Invested in brook and how he is they're main event "Money maker". This is like Mike tyson losing his 6th fight.. Its unreal to see him losing this quickly.



Couture has 10 losses and just co-headed his last fight. Relax, this isn't boxing.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Joeyontherun22 said:


> I don't think brook Loosing is good for the sport at all. He already got two losses. For Someone that suppose to be this "Dominate" fighter and for him to be totally rocked. UFC have alot Invested in brook and how he is they're main event "Money maker". This is like Mike tyson loosing his 6th fight.. Its unreal to see him loose this quickly.


Tyson didn't have a built-in fan base from another high-profile profession. If this is evidence of anything, it's that Brock's fans will be his fans no matter what he does. Velasquez will become an overnight star like Lyoto Machida, while Lesnar will still have the legion behind him.


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> Cain Train! *Choo Choo* Had 8 friends over for the fight and being the only one who really follows MMA it was nice to humble all of my friends (save one) who didn't beleive me when I said Cain has got the skills to beat Brock.
> 
> Dark Church in particular, how do you like dem apples? Who's the real deal now.
> 
> Steve, Stick, RKing thanks for riding the train with me since day one.


much love bro. cain train. woop woop.



Joeyontherun22 said:


> I don't think brook Losing is good for the sport at all. He already got two losses. For Someone that suppose to be this "Dominate" fighter and for him to be totally rocked. UFC have alot Invested in brook and how he is they're main event "Money maker". This is like Mike tyson losing his 6th fight.. Its unreal to see him losing this quickly.


its great for the sport. brock will draw no matter what, now they have Cain they can build up to the latino community as well.



SteveMania said:


> People will be quick to write Lesnar off, but Cain was kryptonite to him and despite the one-sided ass-whooping, he's still a top-flight heavyweight that could probably beat anyone in the division outside of a few.


pretty much this.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah people who think Brock is done are being rediculous.


----------



## Rush

> * Fight of the Night: Diego Sanchez vs. Paulo Thiago
> * Knockout of the Night: Cain Velezquez
> * Submission of the Night: Daniel Roberts


can't say i'm surprised with these.


----------



## wwevilman

Hahahahahahahaha, I've waited two years for this.....And it's SO sweet.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

The problem with Brock is that he needs to evolve his game.

Lots of intelligent fans have been pointing out his crappy stand-up and the fact that he essentially relies on his wrestling and size to beat his opponents. Wrestling is a great base but he needs more than that. The dude cowers from hits and you can tell he doesn't want to take them. This is not the first time he's not actually defended strikes and essentially ran away (only today it seemed like he went barrel rolling to the extreme to do it). Added to that is the fact that his takedowns are not unstoppable. Couture, Carwin and Cain have now shown that quite clearly.

While we can't make a judgment on certain other abilities (submission skills for example but I doubt he has much there either), we know that he has a strong ground-game and that's it. His biggest benefit is his strength and speed combined with that background. If it wasn't for that natural athletic ability, he'd be even worse. He's one dimensional, and faced with someone who knew what he was doing, he was steam-rolled.

Right there is the exact reason that he'd get his ass kicked by certain other fighters (who I will not mention because this thread would get shitted up for bringing them into the discussion).

Brock is not done. But he really needs to improve his stand-up. It's just way too big of a glaring weakness to leave alone. The heavyweight division in the UFC doesn't have an incredible amount of depth, but even so, that doesn't mean you don't improve yourself. You don't know what the situation may be in 1 - 2 years.

Lesnar's Positives:

- Lots of strength.
- Good speed considering his size.
- Wrestling.

Negatives:

- Shit stand-up.
- Inexperienced.
- Lack of stamina.
- Cannot handle pressure well (something that comes with his inexperience).

Dude is not done but needs to work hard and really improve himself.

And UFC needs to somehow get Overeem and Fedor. Those fuckers are pissing me off now (I really don't care about the politics and just want to see them in the UFC, especially Fedor).


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

meh 
he'll be back
he'll be champ
and he'll be better


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Also, just to add how stupid Lesnar's tactics are.

Fight begins, he bullrushes. Don't know what the hell he was thinking. But that isn't going to work most of the time against trained fighters. And if it doesn't, considering you're inexperienced, recovering doesn't go too well either.


----------



## Zombiekid29

Sticksy said:


> posts like this just annoy me. either you like the sport or you don't. having one guy as champ shouldn't change that.


I never said I didn't like the sport. I was saying as a fan certain fighters create more interest and excitement for me. Brock is one of those guys, breathing new life into the heavyweight division as champ. Valesquez, as great a fighter as he may be, just doesn't do that for me. Just like any other sport, there are those you root for and those you have no interest in. Don't get your panties in a bunch.


----------



## Rush

if Brock won this, how does that create more excitement for the HW division? seriously try and justify how Brock rolling through another contender would be good for the division. my panties are hardly up in a bunch son, just gets tiring seeing all the Brock fans throw their 2 cents in when its clear they just nuthug on him rather than be fans of the sport.


----------



## Eyeball Nipple

Brocks PPV's draw the most buys. He simply interests more people.

I thought he was extremely classy in defeat, and very humble. Props to him for not being all "Next Big Thing" on the mic. And congrats to Cain, who is going to be tough to defeat. I had a feeling it was a matter of time until Brock faced a high-caliber striker (with brains and a gas tank--*coughCarwincough*) who would just take it to him and expose some of his "green".

I hope both fighters have awesome progression after this bout and look forward to a rematch.

Also props to Diego for showing a real warrior's heart in "career resurrection bout of the year".

The rest of the card... meh. Ortiz is washed up, Hammill needs a top 7-ish opponent now to see if he's really good, or just really good against people who AREN'T very good. Jake Shields is a great grappler, but has no stamina. I felt Hitman outpointed him easily in rds 2 and 3.

Gabriel Gonzaga... good luck in Strikeforce, buddy. Maybe you can beat up Fedor next.


----------



## Myers

Sticksy said:


> if Brock won this, how does that create more excitement for the HW division? seriously try and justify how Brock rolling through another contender would be good for the division. my panties are hardly up in a bunch son, just gets tiring seeing all the Brock fans throw their 2 cents in when its clear they just nuthug on him rather than be fans of the sport.


I agree. Even though I thought brock was going to win tonight

I have never been to a louder crowd in my life then tonight, the place fucking exploded when the fight was stopped. The card as a whole was good, but the main card was kind of a letdown, at least from watching it live. Thiago/Sanchez was easily the best fight and the crowd was into that one, but all the other fights that went to decisions were somewhat boring. 

Kos getting booed heavily was my personal moment of the night.


----------



## SteveMania

It's going to be a shame if the UFC put together Lesnar/Mir III as a main event, which is likely, because it's obvious he needs more ring time. I'd rather see Lesnar square off against Rothwell or Russow type guys before getting thrown back in with Cain only one or two wins removed from tonight.


----------



## -Mystery-

Well, on the bright side, we get to see Mir get his face smashed in again by Lesnar.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> I agree. Even though I thought brock was going to win tonight


indeed. look i don't mind people supporting Brock but ating like this is a death knell is just asinine.










graceful.


----------



## Nov

Brock pushing the Policeman out of the way was pretty great too.


----------



## Blasko

Just got home from seeing the event in theaters. 

Turn out was good. I'd say 3/4's full.
LOTS of Cain lovers. I was cheering Brock to get under their skin.
Schaub/Gongzaga was what it was. Good first round. okay second. very bleh third.
Lot of the fans where quite and reserved.
Tito/Hamill was really good to be. The fight itself was okay, but I really did love the story and emotion it had.
Diego/Thiago was NUTS. EVERYONE was on their feet during the slam, second hugest pop of the night.
Shields/Kappman was total shit. Shields did improve his position with ease but didn't try to finish the fight. Lots of boos.
Cain/Lesnar was intense. 85% of the guys where behind Cain and were going totally ape shit.Had to exit after the TKO, because I was sure they'll be looking for me

Also, someone got stabbed at a sports pub 2 blocks away from me because of the event.


----------



## McQueen

Poor -Mystery-

Anyone else think Kampmann won. Shields looked like shit.


----------



## PsychoKOTR

I was there and Kampman did not do enough to win even in person. Everyone went apeshit for Cain after to destroyed Lesnar.


----------



## McQueen

Maybe, i'll probably need to rewatch that fight I was distracted by guests at the moment. To me it just seemed like Shields didn't do much.


----------



## Nov

Kampmann fought that fight all wrong.


----------



## JasonLives

okey what the hell was The Undertaker/Brock Lesnar staredown after the fight about?? Looked pretty fucking intense.
Do they hate each other?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os

"You wanna do it?"

Do what!?


----------



## PG-13

JasonLives said:


> okey what the hell was The Undertaker/Brock Lesnar staredown after the fight about?? Looked pretty fucking intense.
> Do they hate each other?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os
> 
> "You wanna do it?"
> 
> Do what!?



Looks like Brock was about to get his ass kicked twice in one night to me.


----------



## just1988

Ah well, there goes our poster boy!


----------



## Overrated

holy shit the cain train just ran the fuck over lesnar. big fan of lesnar but he got wrecked, hopefully we get lesnar/mir III next as a mir beatdown will make me happy. 

no way did Kampmann win people are hyping his big knee but thats all he did to shields. the rest of the time he was trying to stop a gassed shields from controlling him. 

YES YES YES diego looked like the old deigo tonight. first round was a bit dull but then diego woke up and was really good. 

tito  just got shut out really he was doing well int he first round then after that it was just a sloppy boxing fight with a couple of td's. hopefully he has another fight in the ufc. 

good event overall and i cannot wait untill jds vs cain. ive got jds by ko.


----------



## T-C

Cain is one bad motherfucker. I wouldn't be so quick in labelling it a 'new era' though, as JDS is the only guy out there at the minute who could beat him. Really tough first defence that will tell us who the absolute best in the world is.


----------



## Walls

just1988 said:


> Ah well, there goes our poster boy!


Speaking of which, am I the only one who thought Dana looked less than thrilled that Cain won while putting the belt on him? Maybe it's just me. And LOL @ the video of Taker/Brock. Guess there is some beef there. Realistically if they went at it right there Brock would have whooped his ass.

Speaking of ass kickings....

Brock got absolutely molested tonight. Every time he gets hit he just curls up into a ball and I now think he had a horseshoe up his ass with the Carwin fight. I was willing to give Brock the benefit of the doubt with the Carwin fight because of all he went through to get back and possible ring rust, etc etc but this pretty much sealed it for me. Brock's stand up sucks and he needs to bring someone new in because his stand up isn't that much better than when he started. Hopefully this opens his eyes and makes him realize he needs to work on it and not rely on taking someone down and that's it.

I now officially eat my words wholeheartedly. I couldn't have been more wrong and Brock got fucked tonight, not Cain. Cain is going to .... JDS, though. No matter who was going to win between Brock and Cain tonight, I think JDS was fucked either way.

Joe Rogan was right: Shields looked terrible tonight. He looked too lean and gassed fairly quickly. I think the cut had a lot to do with it as well because he never tired like that before and normally would have fucked Kampmann on the ground moreso than he already did. Kampmann didn't win that fight by any stretch of the imagination though so why it was a split decision instead of a unanimous is beyond me. Unless Shields cuts a lot easier he is beyond fucked against GSP (I also think it's funny how everyone just assumes he is facing GSP, it's almost 100% unanimous when people talk about it). If Josh wins I could see Shields taking it from him, though.

Diego/Thiago was FOTN for me. Diego was hilarious when he screamed his head off when he took Thiago down and Joe's commentary was funny as well. Diego broke Thiago and essentially made him his bitch. Awesome performance and he looks far better at 170 as opposed to 155. At 155 I always thought he looked far too lean and almost sick. Why doesn't he want to be called "Nightmare" anymore, though? Guess I missed that. I would keep it as it's a pretty bad ass nickname.

Tito needs to go the fuck away. Seriously. He looked slow and out of it to me. No more excuses, no more surgeries, no more nothing. This was Ortiz at 100% and he still sucked. And it's not like he was facing some sort of massive challenge with Hamill. I don't think Hamill is impressive at all and to me beating him means next to nothing. Where was the famous Tito take downs? I think he tried once and got stuffed (he may not have tried at all, I can't completely remember) and that was it. He was throwing a lot of kicks, but they weren't really doing anything. But I now wash my hands of Tito. I always gave him the benefit of the doubt because of his injuries and because I've always liked him a lot. But he needs to go the way of Jardine now. I don't think he is marketable anymore as he hasn't won in over 4 years.

Schaub/Gonzaga didn't go as I thought it would. I figured Gonzada would take him down and break something off and I thought it was too much too soon for Schaub, but he proved me wrong. Gonzaga got tagged a few times and then just looked way too hesitant to do anything. He should have tried to land more leg kicks on Schaub to slow him down and then take him down, but I guess not.

Overall, it was a pretty decent show. I think Shields is fucked against GSP unless the cut next time is a lot easier for him. I was shocked that Cain molested Brock but surprisingly I'm not that bummed out and I figured I would be if he lost. Cain fucked Brock, no question about it. Brock needs to get some better stand up, as curling up into a ball whenever you get hit doesn't really work. I'm still all over Team Brock, but he really, really needs to work on his hands.


----------



## Rajah

JasonLives said:


> okey what the hell was The Undertaker/Brock Lesnar staredown after the fight about?? Looked pretty fucking intense.
> Do they hate each other?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjHtxPew5Os
> 
> "You wanna do it?"
> 
> Do what!?


That was surprising. I thought it was a joke when Lesnar walked past him but the reaction from The Undertaker makes it seem as though there is more to it.

So who's the next fight for both guys? For a while we had Carwin and Cain coming up but with Brock taking care of Carwin and Cain taking care of him I wonder if Carwin will get a shot at Cain?


----------



## Walls

Rajah said:


> That was surprising. I thought it was a joke when Lesnar walked past him but the reaction from The Undertaker makes it seem as though there is more to it.
> 
> So who's the next fight for both guys? For a while we had Carwin and Cain coming up but with Brock taking care of Carwin and Cain taking care of him I wonder if Carwin will get a shot at Cain?


Shane is facing Roy Nelson in early 2011. For Brock, who knows?


----------



## Rush

Rajah said:


> So who's the next fight for both guys? For a while we had Carwin and Cain coming up but with Brock taking care of Carwin and Cain taking care of him I wonder if Carwin will get a shot at Cain?


Cain vs JDS is the next title fight. Carwin has Nelson, i'd maybe put Brock in with Big Nog, Rothwell or another mid range bloke and build him back up but allow him to grasp more than a basic understanding of the striking game.


----------



## Loopee

I really hope Nelson gets his shot


----------



## killacamt

Loopee said:


> I really hope Nelson gets his shot


Nelson lost his number one contender shot, so he's at the back of the line...


----------



## Loopee

Damn..and so who's next in line after Dos Santos?

Oh and I gotta say I was impressed with Brendan Schaub. Defo an upcoming fighter there


----------



## Rush

next in line after JDS? they generally don't/can't plan that far down the track. Depends on how the next lot of HW fights go.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sticksy said:


> *if Brock won this, how does that create more excitement for the HW division?* seriously try and justify how Brock rolling through another contender would be good for the division. my panties are hardly up in a bunch son, just gets tiring seeing all the Brock fans throw their 2 cents in when its clear they just nuthug on him rather than be fans of the sport.


It would make every defense more tense. Will this be the time? Will this be it? Instead they didn't hype Cain as the guy who could do it. They hyped him based solely on race. It wasn't, the baddest man on the planet vs the undefeated striking phenom. It was hey pay for this, he's brown...it says so on his chest!

At least Lesnar gets everyone fired up, from the fans, press, management and most of all the rest of the division. Cain simply doesn't do that and that, IMO is why Brock should still be the main focus of the division.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> It would make every defense more tense. Will this be the time? Will this be it?


No it will make things pointless. "oh brock smashing someone else inside of 2 rounds" "yay, brock sprung that takedown and mashed *insert fighter's name*'s face in". It limits the amount of meaningful fights in the HW division. Unless they signed Overeem, Fedor and Werdum then it would be Lesnar vs _____ II and they're not going to sell that to be a close contest.

For an example of this see the WW division. GSP has cleaned out the division so well that he's facing people for the 2nd time - Koscheck, Fitch (if they decide to give him the shot). They signed Shields who will get the next shot and if GSP wins that as well, whats left for him? there is no excitement in the division.

With Cain winning it opens up so many more fights. Cain/Carwin, Cain/JDS, Cain/Mir, Cain/Nelson, Cain/Lesnar II etc. Not too mention we can see how Brock rebuilds after a crushing defeat. He's no mug and will still run through most of the division. 



> Instead they didn't hype Cain as the guy who could do it. They hyped him based solely on race. It wasn't, *the baddest man on the planet vs the undefeated striking phenom*. It was hey pay for this, he's brown...it says so on his chest!


its not wrestling, they were after the latino community and its pretty clear they got it.



> At least Lesnar gets everyone fired up, from the fans, press, management and most of all the rest of the division. Cain simply doesn't do that and that, *IMO is why Brock should still be the main focus of the division*.


again this isn't pro-wrestling. stop basing the Brock argument solely on that. No matter who he fights he'll get hype for his fights, he's a natural at selling PPVs. 

Cain doesn't fire you up because you're a shill for Lesnar. Anyone who's seen the guy fight should be excited when he steps into the cage.


----------



## antoniomare007

idk what fight you were watching, Brock was clearly the better
















dancer


----------



## Liam Miller

I knew Cain was good but damn!!! and LOL dana looked pissed he's boy got beat badly, cannot wait to see him vs JDS, but what i would love to see if it could ever happen is Overeem vs Cain.

Very good win for Diego "Screaming Slam" Sanchez, Not suprised by Hamill beating tito with ease it was a given.

Also could someone please help remove Rogan from Jake Shields nuts.


----------



## Overrated

people who are still bummed out because lesnar lost you just need to look ahead to cain/jds as that should be brilliant. i agree with you WWE TNA with the UBEREEM comment. id love to see him face any of the top ufc hw's. 

the taker/lesnar staredown bs was a work to try and build lesnar vs taker at wm apparently.


----------



## Loopee

I don't mind that Lesnar lost. I'm a fan of the guy but it's not the end of the world for the fans or UFC in general. He's still a hot prospect and still a big draw and this kinda opens up the division for more fights and it could become alot more interesting. I generally didn't care about the Heavyweight division, but I'm realising more and more that there can actually be interesting fights there


----------



## McQueen

Sticksy said:


> No it will make things pointless. "oh brock smashing someone else inside of 2 rounds" "yay, brock sprung that takedown and mashed *insert fighter's name*'s face in". It limits the amount of meaningful fights in the HW division. Unless they signed Overeem, Fedor and Werdum then it would be Lesnar vs _____ II and they're not going to sell that to be a close contest.
> 
> For an example of this see the WW division. GSP has cleaned out the division so well that he's facing people for the 2nd time - Koscheck, Fitch (if they decide to give him the shot). They signed Shields who will get the next shot and if GSP wins that as well, whats left for him? there is no excitement in the division.
> 
> With Cain winning it opens up so many more fights. Cain/Carwin, Cain/JDS, Cain/Mir, Cain/Nelson, Cain/Lesnar II etc. Not too mention we can see how Brock rebuilds after a crushing defeat. He's no mug and will still run through most of the division.
> 
> 
> 
> its not wrestling, they were after the latino community and its pretty clear they got it.
> 
> 
> 
> again this isn't pro-wrestling. stop basing the Brock argument solely on that. No matter who he fights he'll get hype for his fights, he's a natural at selling PPVs.
> 
> Cain doesn't fire you up because you're a shill for Lesnar. Anyone who's seen the guy fight should be excited when he steps into the cage.


This. All of it. I was always pulling for Cain because, he is a better all around fighter and i'm more interested in seeing fresh title match ups like Cain/Mir or Cain/Carwin or whatever. I still like Lesnar though and i'm sure he'll get a rematch sometime in the future no doubts about that.


----------



## SteveMania

DX-Superkick said:


> It would make every defense more tense. Will this be the time? Will this be it? Instead they didn't hype Cain as the guy who could do it. They hyped him based solely on race. It wasn't, the baddest man on the planet vs the undefeated striking phenom. It was hey pay for this, he's brown...it says so on his chest!
> 
> At least Lesnar gets everyone fired up, from the fans, press, management and most of all the rest of the division. Cain simply doesn't do that and that, IMO is why Brock should still be the main focus of the division.



You pro 'rasslin nerds need to lay off the peyote and either follow the sport for what it is or quit the fairweather bullshit.

From a marketing standpoint, catering to the Latino audience is specious and makes sense. No, Cain won't produce Lesnar numbers. But questioning the promotional design for last night is every bit as stupid as Dana is vulgar. It came off a little awkward, the point is the UFC made a pitch to a huge market and they succeeded, decidedly so to the point where they connected and received plenty of support within the Latino community.

Don't question their marketing tactics, you're outclassed.


----------



## Stormbringer

SteveMania said:


> From a marketing standpoint, catering to the Latino audience is specious and makes sense. *No, Cain won't produce Lesnar numbers.* But questioning the promotional design for last night is every bit as stupid as Dana is vulgar. It came off a little awkward, the point is the UFC made a pitch to a huge market and they succeeded, decidedly so to the point where they connected and received plenty of support within the Latino community.
> 
> Don't question their marketing tactics, you're outclassed.


You counter your own argument. You say Cain can't replicate Brock's numbers, so what's the grand point of having Cain as champ and the division centered on his race?


----------



## T-C

I hear Brock quit verbally. Probably for the best...


----------



## Liam Miller

I am really intruiged by Dos Santos vs Cain if/when it happens, love to see them stand and bang, if JDS doesn't catch Cain i can't see anyone else in the UFC beating Cain, unless Brock comes back better than ever.

But then again Cain might just be a bad matchup for Brock.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I can never be too upset in this sport when my favorites lose the title. It happened with BJ Penn and Brock Lesnar this year. I mean yeah it sucks, and maybe its because I'm a newer fan but I don't fret over it. To be honest, as long as the next fight for that title is a good ass fight, I don't see why anyone should be upset about their guy losing. Its a rich sport and there's always gonna be another potentially great next fight, regardless of whether its your favorite or not. Brock's gonna bounce back anyways, if he keeps working at it.

I also couldn't mix wrestling and MMA anymore, once I got into MMA. I quit wrestling, and am glad that I did.


----------



## Stormbringer

WWE_TNA said:


> I am really intruiged by Dos Santos vs Cain if/when it happens, love to see them stand and bang, if JDS doesn't catch Cain i can't see anyone else in the UFC beating Cain, unless Brock comes back better than ever.
> 
> But then again Cain might just be a bad matchup for Brock.


Nelson could lay on Cain! LOL


----------



## SteveMania

DX-Superkick said:


> You counter your own argument. You say Cain can't replicate Brock's numbers, so what's the grand point of having Cain as champ and the division centered on his race?



You're pretty fucking thick if you didn't understand my point.

The goal for the UFC's marketing machine was to connect with the Latino market, which they did. It was evidenced by the rally in L.A. and all the hoopla in the week of the fight. They pitched their efforts to an otherwise foreign market before Cain wrecked shit last night and now they've put themselves a few notches closer to selling out a potential event in Mexico.

Considering Cain isn't one to word-jab leading into a fight, they needed some pull and they got it by promoting his Mexican heritage and further bordering with the Latino market. The division isn't 'centered on his race' as some of you loons seem to think. The media attention and fanfare from the Latino community was their goal in promoting Cain, even if Lesnar provides more ruckus before every one of his fights.


----------



## Walls

Rockhead said:


> I also couldn't mix wrestling and MMA anymore, once I got into MMA. I quit wrestling, and am glad that I did.


This is exactly what happened with me. I don't watch the E anymore, at all. I read results but I don't watch Raw, SD or any PPV's anymore. I've been a fan of the UFC since late 04 and it always grew until eventually it took over my love of the E.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Same. MMA killed wrestling for me.

Last night was a good card. The HW title fight, and Thiago/Sanchez carried it to that. The rest was meh.

Cain is beastly. I was very impressed with his ability to escape a potential dangerous position. Even with Brock's clear advantage in size and strength. Takedown, right back up. A matter of two seconds. 

Cain looks like someone who can hold onto the title for a few years. JDS might have KO power, but I'm not sure he gets a chance to unload it on Cain. It's really only a matter of time before Cain can takedown JDS, and unleash some ground and pain upon his face. 

Shields looked poor. The cut is probably the main culprit, but I'm just not impressed with him to begin with. I think GSP dispatches of him easily. (yes, I'm already looking past GSP vs Koscheck)


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

I'm a huge Brock fan , but this shits just funny


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> You counter your own argument. You say Cain can't replicate Brock's numbers, *so what's the grand point of having Cain as champ and the division centered on his race?*


how many times do i have to say this, *IT ISN'T PRO WRESTLING*. You don't have one guy 'carrying' the company. You don't have faces or heels. You don't manipulate results to suit you. Cain can't get the same numbers as Brock but so what? Its a sport, and Cain winning is far better for the sport and if you can't see that then jesus christ, can i buy your seeing eye dog some food as its going to have to help you massively.



Mikey Damage said:


> Same. MMA killed wrestling for me.
> 
> Last night was a good card. The HW title fight, and Thiago/Sanchez carried it to that. The rest was meh.
> 
> Cain is beastly. I was very impressed with his ability to escape a potential dangerous position. Even with Brock's clear advantage in size and strength. Takedown, right back up. A matter of two seconds.
> 
> Cain looks like someone who can hold onto the title for a few years. JDS might have KO power, but I'm not sure he gets a chance to unload it on Cain. It's really only a matter of time before Cain can takedown JDS, and unleash some ground and pain upon his face.
> 
> Shields looked poor. The cut is probably the main culprit, but I'm just not impressed with him to begin with. I think GSP dispatches of him easily. (yes, I'm already looking past GSP vs Koscheck)


likewise. MMA took over my interest in pro-wrestling massively.

The prelims were pretty decent.

I reckon Shields could potentially give GSP some trouble but i still see GSP winning. Also looking past GSP/Kos. Koscheck will have to get lucky to win the belt.


----------



## Horselover Fat

Sticksy said:


> how many times do i have to say this, *IT ISN'T PRO WRESTLING*. You don't have one guy 'carrying' the company. You don't have faces or heels. You don't manipulate results to suit you. Cain can't get the same numbers as Brock but so what? Its a sport, and Cain winning is far better for the sport and if you can't see that then jesus christ, can i buy your seeing eye dog some food as its going to have to help you massively.


why doesnt it have a ranking system then


----------



## Gresty




----------



## Rush

WCW said:


> why doesnt it have a ranking system then


why does it need one?


----------



## Mikey Damage

i envision gsp and shields having their grappling neutralized by each other.

thus, turning into a kickboxing fight. in which GSP would be able to win decisively.


----------



## Horselover Fat

Sticksy said:


> why does it need one?



because without one its easier to manipulate the results to suit you


----------



## MrMister

Are there enough fighters to rank though?


----------



## Blasko

i am legit dreading the possibility of GSP/Shields. 

Most likely going to be boring as shit.


----------



## Myers

Hajime No Blasko said:


> i am legit dreading the possibility of GSP/Shields.
> 
> Most likely going to be boring as shit.


Yeah and unfortunately so would be either one of them against fitch, the WW division needs a damian maia so that way we don't see all these grapple fucks.


----------



## Blasko

yeah1985 said:


> Yeah and unfortunately so would be either one of them against fitch, the WW division needs a damian maia so that way we don't see all these grapple fucks.


 I'll give GSP credit; he does improve positions and goes for submissions. 

But aside from advancing positions, Shields does jack fucking shit.


----------



## Rush

i want to see GSP/Shields tbh.

Fitch/Shields as well. if only for the absolute heat they'd get.


----------



## SteveMania

If it happens, GSP/Shields will be reminisce of GSP/Fitch, where GSP just sprawls and brawls and fucks him up like he did Hughes, Hieron and others.


----------



## Blasko

I have yet to watch GSP/Fitch I. I don't think i have the patience for it.


----------



## Myers

GSP beat fitch up the whole fight he just wasn't able to finish him.


----------



## McQueen

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I have yet to watch GSP/Fitch I. I don't think i have the patience for it.


Honestly that was the last GSP fight I really enjoyed watching. Fitch took a man sized beating in that one.


----------



## Rush

^ you didn't like GSP being willing to go to the death with BJ Penn before Penn quit? :side:


----------



## McQueen

Ahh yeah(1990). I didn't like that fight as much but I suppose I liked it enough to correct the statement I previously made. Alves & Hardy were pretty dull though. I'll give the guy all the credit in the world for being maybe the best fighter on the planet but I don't really even want to watch GSP fight these days because he comes off as untouchable and that gets real boring IMO.


----------



## Dark Church

yeah1990 said:


> why does it need one?


To prevent people like Dan Hardy or Vitor Belfort from getting title shots without deserving it. Hell with a ranking system Belfort may not even be top ten.

It sucks that Brock lost but Cain proved me wrong but I still don't like him and hope JDS gets the job done.


----------



## Mikey Damage

GSP vs Fitch was fun. They stood up and banged for a bit, and GSP destroyed him.

GSP vs Shields would fight-out the same way. And it'd be awesome to watch.


----------



## Stormbringer

yeah1990 said:


> how many times do i have to say this, *IT ISN'T PRO WRESTLING*. You don't have one guy 'carrying' the company. You don't have faces or heels. You don't manipulate results to suit you. Cain can't get the same numbers as Brock but so what? Its a sport, and Cain winning is far better for the sport and if you can't see that then Jesus Christ, can i buy your seeing eye dog some food as its going to have to help you massively.


I was looking at it from the fans perspective. I like Lesnar. He looked at it from the business perspective. UFC wants a latino audience. If he was looking at the fight setup as a business man. Why would you want a guy who pulls less numbers? That was my question.

Who did the heavyweight division have before Lesnar? Couture, he's legit, but he's an actor now. Noguiera can't hang, Mir is on gatekeeper status and the rest outside of 4 maybe are fodder. Lesnar is/was the division. They've said it too many times for some people to have not noticed, the heavyweight division is the best it's ever been, case closed.

Wrestling is why I have such an emotional response to the way things play out. I like a certain fighter. Like Machida, he's not the most exciting but I like the guy. When he lost to Shogun, I was gutted and lost a lot of interest in the Light Heavyweight division. Same with Lesnar. He lost and I'm off the heavyweight division train. I could care less about who's fighting as long as my guy wins in an exciting fashion. Some people (maybe not you) are too wrapped up in their fight metric, 15 strikes landed out of 17 attempts, 3 takedowns out of 5 attempts landed, over analyzing ways that they forget to enjoy some things on an emotional level.


----------



## T-C

If you are looking at it from the fans perspective then surely you can see that most UFC fans dislike Lesnar and have been wanting someone to beat him for some time. Cain was that man and will now be loved by the Lesnar haters, making him a star.

Brock will always be a star, champ or not. Cain has become one. Surely good for business, no?


----------



## Stormbringer

T-C said:


> If you are looking at it from the fans perspective then surely you can see that most UFC fans dislike Lesnar and have been wanting someone to beat him for some time. Cain was that man and will now be loved by the Lesnar haters, making him a star.
> 
> Brock will always be a star, champ or not. Cain has become one. Surely good for business, no?


If we're still looking at the numbers, the Brock haters are in the minority. Aren't they? How does that make him a star? He turned off an entire fanbase.


----------



## T-C

Way more dislike Brock than like him. Way more. He's the character that people love to hate, he gets booed out of every arena he fights in.


----------



## Rush

Looking at it from both a fans persepective and a business persepective. Lesnar losing is better for the fans, slightly worse for Dana and co.


----------



## Stormbringer

Then why does he sell a shit ton if everyone hates him?

I get that he's making his character larger than life to sell ppvs. But if you hate him why buy?

I guess logic can't be put to this argument.


----------



## T-C

Do you know how many buys Floyd Mayweather does? Hardly anyone likes him. 

They buy because he is a star and they want to see him lose.


----------



## Rush

he brings the pro-wrestling fans, people wanting to see him lose, and his fans.


----------



## Blasko

DX-Superkick said:


> Then why does he sell a shit ton if everyone hates him?.


 Wrestling fans being curious
People want to see him get a beat down.
People like him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

couple notes...

1) Shane Carwin is hurt apparently, according to his blog, and is out of the fight vs Nelson at 125. No word on replacement.

2) If Koscheck wins the title, Dave Camarillo says that Jon Fitch will move to middleweight.

What a bitch Fitch is. I'm just as sick of the teammates not wanting to fight thing as Dana. Yeah, it might be a problem for the camps and whatnot, but c'mon.


----------



## Rush

Carwin's back is fucked.

i can see why teammates don't want to fight ordinarily but for a title it has to be put aside. Kos won't beat GSP so its irrelevant.


----------



## -Mystery-

Fitch should just move to middleweight anyways cause he isn't getting the next title shot anyways.


----------



## S-Mac

If Carwin is out of 125 Nelson is getting a lucky escape didnt like his chances against Carwin at all.


----------



## Liam Miller

I could see Mir been the replacement, on a other note i read that Melvin will fight Yves Edwards at fight for the troops 2 that has potential to be a war, not getting hopes up though since Stephens/Guillard didn't exactly live up to expectations.


----------



## SteveMania

Supposedly back surgery is optional, which means Carwin's probably treading on thin ice now. I've never seen a fighter single-handedly ruined by Twitter other than Todd Duffee of course. First it was Carwin doing as little PR work as possible for UFC 116 because he wasn't getting a cut from the PPV, then getting linked to the federal steroids prosecution, onto his outrage over a banned sponsor last week and now he's pulling out of a card that needs his drawing power badly.


----------



## Vic Capri

Cain Valesquez is now the Eddie Guerrero of UFC. First Mexican world champion, coincidentally by also beating Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Stormbringer

Vic Capri said:


> Cain Valesquez is now the Eddie Guerrero of UFC. First Mexican world champion, coincidentally by also beating Brock Lesnar.


Pedro Morales did before Eddie...


----------



## Blasko

Vic Capri said:


> Cain Valesquez is now the Eddie Guerrero of UFC. First Mexican world champion, coincidentally by also beating Brock Lesnar.


 I can see why Sticksy hates wrestling posting/fans in this subject.


----------



## Myers

Vic Capri said:


> Cain Valesquez is now the Eddie Guerrero of UFC. First Mexican world champion, coincidentally by also beating Brock Lesnar.


If eddie was still alive, a match between him and Cain at WM would be epic :side:

I think Taker could beat brock in an MMA fight, he has very good striking and can gogo anyone from his back :side:



SHUT UP!


----------



## Rush

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I can see why Sticksy hates wrestling posting/fans in this subject.


:lmao

anyone else really not that interested in ufc 122?


----------



## Myers

I am going to watch it after the pacquiao fight. I am just hoping for some good fights for 122.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah its a pretty meh card. Another tape delay thingy. Its my b-day weekend so I really hope I'm not home watching it. That would be sad.


----------



## Rush

i care about the Marquardt fight but the rest just seems like they're there just for the sake of putting on an event. sakara/rivera should be good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

on paper, ufc 122 is one of the worst cards since I started following the UFC with UFC 69. It's just so bad. I can deal with fights not having big names ... but there is no appealing to me. 

I couldn't help but to laugh at the promo I saw for them. They actually took the time to hype Siver vs Winner. Siver, 5-4 in the UFC. Winner, 2-2. They even mentioned Sadollah vs Sobotta. Sobotta is 0-2 in the UFC!


----------



## Blasko

Rivera/Sakara is the only fight that I want to see.

Okami better win, too.


----------



## Rush

fuck Okami. Marquardt better win.


----------



## Blasko

Sticksy said:


> fuck Okami. Marquardt better win.


 Get oooooooooooooout.


----------



## Myers

Okami is only going to win is if he dry humps him like chael did.


----------



## Rush

much rather see Marquardt fight than Okami.


----------



## Rush

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=546783165410&ref=mf

got to love it.


----------



## McQueen

UFC 122: No Buys


----------



## Rush

122 is a spike card. so yeah, you're right McQueen


----------



## S-Mac

They are lucky that it is in Germany otherwise it would have no buys if it was on PPV.


----------



## Rush

If it wasn't in Germany then they'd have a better card. No UFC event based in Europe will have a very strong card, purely b/c of the time difference.


----------



## seancarleton77

WAR Okami!! I'm going to be doing something better than watching UFC 122 on that night though... going to Ring of Honor: Night of Champions in Mississauga with my woman.


----------



## RKing85

Good god the UFC 122 card is awful. Alessio Sakara vs Jorge Rivera is the semi main-event. Think about that for a second.


----------



## Word

OMG 122, cannot wait. Seriously though after last nights Ultimate Fighter, I can't wait to see GSP kill Koscheck. I'm slowly starting to really hate him and GSP is just inspiring despite sounding like Arnie.


----------



## SteveMania

It definitely feels like more of a fight night than a numbered event, but there's a few scraps that will probably be barnburners, including the aforementioned Sakara/Rivera.


----------



## Rush

didn't see it in here, but Cote got released after losing to Lawlor.


----------



## Blasko

Sucks to be Cote.


----------



## Rush

indeed. surprised Dana didn't let Tito go as well.


----------



## Myers

Yeah Dana made a comment about about he was upset Cote used his hands on the cage to escape an otherwised locked in arm triangle. Lawlor is mediocre at best and Cote losing proved that he doesn't have it anymore, or at least at the moment.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Lawlor is mediocre but entertaining... if only for his entrances... didnt see why Cote got another fight after his last.


----------



## Rush

T3H~L3X said:


> Lawlor is mediocre but entertaining... if only for his entrances... *didnt see why Cote got another fight after his last.*


because he was coming off a massive injury lay off, had 5 wins in a row before losing to Silva and then Belcher and he's a decent fighter.

Lawlor is a better fighter than you guys are giving him credit for.


----------



## Blasko

Sticksy said:


> indeed. surprised Dana didn't let Tito go as well.


 Tito is never leaving. Ever. 

Unless if him and Dana get into another fight.


----------



## Word

Brock gets $400k from Saturday night. $100k more than Velasquez, despite his win bonus too.

And there's people questioning Brocks future, ha.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Tito staying means we get to watch him lose another fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hopefully Tito just retires and goes back to beating up Jenna's used up pussy.


----------



## Rush

UFC merging with WEC.


----------



## Word

WEC should stay independent rather than get lost in the UFC.


----------



## Rush

i'm torn tbh. WEC is far and away my favourite promotion but it means more meaningful UFC cards can be put out instead of filler (ie UFC 122).

The winner of Henderson-Pettis will automatically face the winner of Frankie Edgar-Gray Maynard.

Aldo defending his UFC featherweight belt on New Years Day.


----------



## Liam Miller

Edgar/Aldo clap clap clap  please happen, at some point down the road.

great news for me personally since it's so hard watching WEC over here, hate having to watch it on the net.

Henderson/Pettis vs Edgar/Maynard should be fun


----------



## Word

Yeah I love WEC, exciting as hell. I still think well get these filler shows though. Just because, as Dana says, UFC fans watch WEC knowing the big names and whatnot.

Anyway, Faber is in the UFC. Jizzed in my pants.


----------



## Liam Miller

I wonder what current ufc lightweights will be tempted to drop down to 145


----------



## Rush

If Edgar didn't have the belt he would. Fisher, Griffin could potentially drop down.

have to say Faber, Aldo and Torres in the UFC has my balls wet.


----------



## Role Model

Been hoping for this to happen for so long I'd sort of given up on it. It should mean better UFC cards in theory (or slightly less dodgy ones) and the WEC guys finally getting their dues.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*looks at UFC 122*

too bad this merger didn't happen earlier.


----------



## Role Model

pretty much spot on there young michael.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> *looks at UFC 122*
> 
> too bad this merger didn't happen earlier.


Faber could've been on the card. :\


----------



## Role Model

tbf ufc 122 is my most hyped ufc show of all time, of all time.


----------



## S-Mac

^ That would have been awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Really hoping that Ben Henderson can defeat the UFC champ. 

Would send a nice message to the casuals not familiar with the WEC.


----------



## S-Mac

I think Henderson has a good chance against Edgar not sure about his chances against Gray though.


----------



## Rush

you assuming he's going to roll through Pettis? :side:

UFC 125 is going to go off tbh.

*Edit:* Gonzaga got cut as well.


----------



## Blasko

I'm pretty torn.

Now UFC is so goddamn big, it's gonig t obe a bitch to keep up with the old WEC guys.

But, that means the WEC guys might make it to Undisputed 2011.


----------



## S-Mac

Sticksy said:


> you assuming he's going to roll through Pettis? :side:
> 
> UFC 125 is going to go off tbh.
> 
> *Edit:* Gonzaga got cut as well.


Im not assuming that at all just think that he will win against Pettis


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Gonzaga cut? Well with the UFC merger with WEC I guess you need to clear out some guys.

I don't mind the merger because I've only watched one WEC show which was Aldo vs Faber. But I can definitely understand why people have mixed feelings on it.


----------



## SteveMania

The merger is excellent for the fighters, so it's a welcoming announcement. That said, I don't think either Henderson (who is top-flight but patently borderline among the upper echelon guys) or Pettis (great prospect) will have much to offer either Edgar or Maynard at this stage in their careers.

When a guy's making 67k to show and hasn't won a relevant fight in over three years, it shouldn't surprise anyone that the pink slip is well on its way. I still think Gonzaga's a quality heavyweight, he just can't fight going backwards and his gameplans are often paralyzed (nevermind how easily he folds when put under pressure). Expect to see MFC or Bellator pick up the scraps.


----------



## Blasko

You should change that Rockhead. WEC is easily the best top to bottom MMA promotion now.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Does anybody have any idea of who Diego Sanchez next opponent is gonna be? I've heard BJ Penn is gonna be fighting Matt Hughes and Guida will be fighting Gomi so one of those three men minus BJ Penn will be fighting Edgar or Maynard for the title. All I can come up with is Sean Sherk. The Lightweight division looks like UFC's strongest division. Hughes/Edgar, Penn/Sanchez 2, and Gomi/Sanchez would all be money.

I like the merger but at the same time I can't really see the WEC guys being the main event like the Lightweight up to Heavyweights are, but they will be added excitement to cards and prelims I guess.

And what the hell happened to the Silva/Sonnen 2 Fight exactly? Now it's Belfort/Silva. I say after Silva probably beats Belfort then move on to Sonnen and if he beats him again then I think Jake Sheilds will get his fight with Silva. If Silva does beat Belfort, Sonnen again, and Sheilds and just can't be beaten then that's gonna be some legendary stat that you can tell your kids and your grand children about some day. I mean that would be incredible.


----------



## Stormbringer

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> And what the hell happened to the Silva/Sonnen 2 Fight exactly? Now it's Belfort/Silva.


Sonnen pissed HOT!

REALLY HOT!


----------



## McQueen

Sanchez looks like he is returning the the WW division.


----------



## SteveMania

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Does anybody have any idea of who Diego Sanchez next opponent is gonna be? I've heard BJ Penn is gonna be fighting Matt Hughes and Guida will be fighting Gomi so one of those three men minus BJ Penn will be fighting Edgar or Maynard for the title. All I can come up with is Sean Sherk. The Lightweight division looks like UFC's strongest division. Hughes/Edgar, Penn/Sanchez 2, and Gomi/Sanchez would all be money.



The Henderson/Pettis winner has been confirmed as the next challenger. After that you have Sotiropoulos and Jim Miller among sleepers in the division, both likely to cut their teeth in title eliminators early next year, Hughes would have to tear off a limb to make 155 and BJ is still in the thick of things win or lose.

As for Diego, someone like Kampmann or Pyle seems like a fitting next step. It doesn't mean much though considering at best he'll always be a fringe gatekeeper with semi-palpable ability that will more often than not get his bell rung against the cream of the crop.





ViolenceIsGolden said:


> AI say after Silva probably beats Belfort then move on to Sonnen and if he beats him again then I think Jake Sheilds will get his fight with Silva. If Silva does beat Belfort, Sonnen again, and Sheilds and just can't be beaten then that's gonna be some legendary stat that you can tell your kids and your grand children about some day. I mean that would be incredible.




It's very possible Anderson has been peaking before our very eyes, assuming the egg he laid against Sonnen and Maia were remote indications. I still see him wrecking Vitor's shit though. Not only is Anderson lightyears better on the feet, he's every bit the boxer Belfort is and unlike the former, doesn't move in straight lines and routinely stock up on the straight right. I'd honestly be amazed if Anderson doesn't work Vitor in short order, or at the very least clown him for the majority of the fight. And don't expect Shields to fight at MW anymore.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

In a rematch with BJ Penn or Jon Fitch I think Diego should be able to avenge those losses. If he fought GSP or Josh Koscheck I think Diego has shown he's dangerous enough to beat them or anybody else that wants to come up. I agree though that it'll probably be Kampmann next so I just hope Diego wins so we can continue to see him fight the best and not fall out of UFC or dwindle around.


----------



## Myers

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> In a rematch with BJ Penn or Jon Fitch I think Diego should be able to avenge those losses. If he fought GSP or Josh Koscheck I think Diego has shown he's dangerous enough to beat them or anybody else that wants to come up. I agree though that it'll probably be Kampmann next so I just hope Diego wins so we can continue to see him fight the best and not fall out of UFC or dwindle around.


I don't think Diego would get past Jon Fitch, and only an unmotivated Penn would lose to Diego. Fitch is to good at grinding out his opponents, I could only see Kos and GSP getting past Fitch but they would have to use the wet blanket technique as well.


----------



## SteveMania

Myers said:


> I don't think Diego would get past Jon Fitch, and only an unmotivated Penn would lose to Diego. Fitch is to good at grinding out his opponents, I could only see Kos and GSP getting past Fitch but they would have to use the wet blanket technique as well.



+1, except GSP and Kos (to a lesser extent) would sprawl and brawl Fitch and skunk the fuck out of him standing.

Only an ill-trained BJ Penn would lose to Sanchez, and even then it'd still be close. I doubt Diego stuffs Fitch in the clinch either, especially when inferior wrestlers have floored Diego in close quarters, so bar a Joe Riggs-esque moment, he'd probably get grapplefucked in a similar fashion to their first fight.


----------



## Blasko

Diego wants NOTHING to do with BJ Penn, at all. It's so obvious how that domination effected his mental game (the Hathaway fight and the first round of the Paulo fight) and it's kinda obvious he doesn't want to be in the same division as BJ.

Also, Marcus Davis claims he's dropping down to LW and finishing his career there.


----------



## SteveMania

That knee Diego ate against Hathaway was heard globally. I'm surprised he even went two more rounds.

Age and speed have been Davis' culprits, moving to LW only reinforces that narrative even more. It'll be one and done for the wannabe Irishman.


----------



## BDFW

UFC 122's card doesn't excite me that much, hopefully we have some good fights. Rivera/Sakara will hopefully be a slug fest, Soszynki/Reljic could be a good fight, Reljic needs a win badly after being compared to a mini-Cro Cop after his first fight. Okami/Marquardt is important for the division as the winner is going to get a title shot but I think the fight wont be the most entertaining.

Lastly I hope Noke does well, hopefuly he can be like Sotiropoulos and excel after his stint on TUF.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Does anybody have any idea of who Diego Sanchez next opponent is gonna be? I've heard BJ Penn is gonna be fighting Matt Hughes and Guida will be fighting Gomi so one of those three men minus BJ Penn will be fighting Edgar or Maynard for the title. All I can come up with is Sean Sherk. The Lightweight division looks like UFC's strongest division. Hughes/Edgar, Penn/Sanchez 2, and Gomi/Sanchez would all be money.


Hughes/Penn is at WW, Hughes would have to lose a limb to make the cut to LW.



> I like the merger but at the same time I can't really see the WEC guys being the main event like the Lightweight up to Heavyweights are, but they will be added excitement to cards and prelims I guess.
> 
> And what the hell happened to the Silva/Sonnen 2 Fight exactly? Now it's Belfort/Silva. I say after Silva probably beats Belfort then move on to Sonnen and if he beats him again then I think Jake Sheilds will get his fight with Silva. If Silva does beat Belfort, Sonnen again, and Sheilds and just can't be beaten then that's gonna be some legendary stat that you can tell your kids and your grand children about some day. I mean that would be incredible.


Sonnen got busted for PEDs.

Shields is in the WW division.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> In a rematch with BJ Penn or Jon Fitch I think Diego should be able to avenge those losses. If he fought GSP or Josh Koscheck I think Diego has shown he's dangerous enough to beat them or anybody else that wants to come up. I agree though that it'll probably be Kampmann next so I just hope Diego wins so we can continue to see him fight the best and not fall out of UFC or dwindle around.


Fitch would grapplefuck Diego and Penn would tear him a new one, again.


----------



## SteveMania

It's nothing star-studded which is why a lot of people are shitting on it, but look at the card. At least two of the three main card fights for UFC 122, Rivera/Sakara, Sadollah/Sobotta and Siver/Winner, should be fun for however long they last. There's also a few quality guys making their debut on the undercard, including Cacareco who's been destroying shit in Brazil of late, Mark Scanlon who trains out of Team Kaobon and is regarded as one of the best prospects from England and Pascal Krauss another great prospect to look out for. The bar is so low that the card should deliver regardless.


----------



## Blasko

Megumi Fujii suffered her first lost.


----------



## Rush

didn't watch it but apparently its a bullshit decision. makes 2 fights in a row, that Frausto won by dodgy decision.


----------



## Blasko

It was split. Most split decisions do end with faulty judge.


----------



## Overrated

i thought it was a good decison. i gave the fight 3 rounds to 2 for Frausto.


----------



## RKing85

It was a close fight. Could have gone either way. I had it 48-47 for Fuji but I'm not too outraged. 

The UFC 122 card is Garbage. Alessio Sakara/Jorge Rivera is the semi main-event. Think about that for a second.


----------



## SteveMania

Frausto is female MMA's answer to Leonard Garcia.


----------



## Rush

RKing85 said:


> It was a close fight. Could have gone either way. I had it 48-47 for Fuji but I'm not too outraged.
> 
> The UFC 122 card is Garbage. Alessio Sakara/Jorge Rivera is the semi main-event. Think about that for a second.


lacking on star power but sakara/rivera should be exciting. Marquardt/Okami will be decent as well.


----------



## Overrated

i dont mind the card, but ill watch anything that is mma.


----------



## RKing85

well it's free on spike so it's alright. Of course I'll watch it.


----------



## Dark Church

The card for 122 isn't that good but it is free so I can easily let it slide.


----------



## Myers

I think the main reason it's not a big PPV card is because they don't want to compete with boxing, but instead make a small free card that can siphon some buys away from it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

could be boxing competition.

or it could be the tape-delay. the best UFC card we've got for free ...

ufc 75? they dont hand out top-quality cards for free.


----------



## Rush

the 'winner' :side:


----------



## Blasko

Megumi did /that/? 

her striking looks weak and flimsy.


----------



## RKing85

Dosen't have to add much to that to make some sort of halloween costume


----------



## Walls

Apparently with Carwin backing out of the fight due to surgery, Nelson has been taken off the card completely. Aldo will face Josh Grispi in the co-main event instead. Guess Roy isn't too happy about not fighting a replacement. I can see where he is coming from but to be honest it just seems like bad timing more than anything else. With the UFC bringing all the WEC guys in, it was a perfect time to showcase them and make them appear relevant and important to fans who don't know them by putting them in that spot.


----------



## SteveMania

A fight against Carwin, iffy back or not, is the last thing Big Country needs for renewed hope in the division. Not to mention Nelson has a bum knee himself, an eight week camp followed by a mediocre performance wouldn't have done him any favors.


----------



## Walls

I think Roy is going to have problems with a lot of guys in the division. He said that he wants to fight Cro Cop, Lesnar or Big Nog as well. Lesnar would destroy him and Nog would probably tap him out. The only one I see Roy having a chance with is CC. He may be able to get him down and just lay on him and pepper him for the win. Carwin was going to fuck Roy up anyway. No way Roy was winning that fight.


----------



## SteveMania

I actually wouldn't be surprised if Roy beat up syrup Nog these days. Atrophied speed, reflexes and vision have left Nog a shadow of himself, he shouldn't be fighting. And I'd favor Nelson over Mirko by a considerable margin as well.


----------



## CJ Punk

Country wouldn't last a round with Brock and wouldn't last 30 seconds if Brock had a better standup game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jon Fitch vs Jake Ellenbeger at UFC 126. This card is getting ridiculous. Lots of interesting fights. 

As for Jon Fitch .. I think the message is clear. The UFC doesn't care about him. If I were to put a percentage on Jon Fitch leaving the UFC when his contract is done: 98%

I don't think they want to give him a title shot. Giving him Ellenberger over Condit or Shields says something.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hopefully Fitch is the opening fight. I don't want his boring ass dragging down the show midway through.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nah. You want the opening fight to be exciting, and set the pace for the show.

Gotta go with Florian and Dunham.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Hopefully Fitch is the opening fight. I don't want his boring ass dragging down the show midway through.


 Unaired prelim.


----------



## S-Mac

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Unaired prelim.


We can wish


----------



## SteveMania

It's really one of the few compelling fights for Fitch in the division and one that's certainly winnable for Ellenberger. Anyone that can provide resistance in the clinch can give Fitch fits, just like beefed up LW Mike Pierce did, and Ellenberger is every bit the wrestler Fitch is with better striking and hits surprisingly hard for the weight. I wouldn't be surprised at all if Ellenberger cleaned his clock late on a weathered Fitch (considering Fitch's propensity to fade in fights).


----------



## Rush

think i'm the only Fitch fan on the forum :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

whats to like about him?

boring fighter, and even worse, boring personality. i could handle a boring fighter if he was a good talker ... but fitch cannot even do that for us.


----------



## Myers

Sticksy said:


> think i'm the only Fitch fan on the forum :lmao


Fitch fan here.

Just wait till Antonio Mckee fights in January, that guy is a wrestling/decision machine.


----------



## CJ Punk

I certainly don't want to see another boring Fitch fight. He should just fuck off.


----------



## SteveMania

If Fitch decided to do more than ride out half guard and throw little pitter-patter GNP just to appear active, his fights wouldn't be shit. At least GSP, Shields, Toquinho and company make an attempt to pass and take advantage of dominant positions, Fitch is content to ride position all day. That's why he's such a bore.


----------



## McQueen

Personally, i'd rather watch Fitch fight than GSP.


----------



## Myers

McQueen said:


> Personally, i'd rather watch Fitch fight than GSP.


Yeah at least it's only a 3 round decision and not a 5 round decision.


----------



## McQueen

GSP is a boring person too.

His "I train to be ze best, I train to be ze Champion" canned answers are boring as fuck too. He needs to talk more shit.


----------



## RKing85

GSP does not do an interview before being coached by his manager Sherri Spencer. She coaches him what to say. That's why his responses are so unexciting.


----------



## McQueen

Guy still bores the fuck out of me, and i'm flat out disinterested in the WW division pretty much single handedly because of him. That being said I still think he is arguably the best all-around guy in MMA, i'm just not a fan and feel no extra need to go out and buy shows he is on. Actually the only GSP fight I really want to see at this point is if a Anderson Silva/GSP fight were ever possible and i'm not holding my breath on that happening.


----------



## Rush

i am not impressed by your comments McQueen.


----------



## McQueen

The was the only cool thing GSP has ever said.


----------



## SteveMania

At least he doesn't fight like a fucking schizo by playing air guitar for three rounds.

In the last three years GSP has only turned in two pedestrian performances, against Hardy and Alves, coincidentally his last two fights. Outside of that there's a FOTYC against Fitch in which he beat him from pillar to post, coupled with absolute clinics against BJ, Serra, and Hughes.

It's baffling that anyone would find Fitch, a notorious positional freak that rarely ever makes the most of any situation, more exciting than GSP who always attempts to pass and look to make the most of any position. Neither may be pleasing, but GSP normally has better performances than what he showed against Hardy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

And even versus Hardy, he went for finishes. Just didn't get them. 

Besides, GSP has less decision wins than Fitch ... and GSP has more wins than Fitch.


----------



## Blasko

Guys like Fitch and Shields anger me so. They're top notch grapplers and have a really good submission game but NEVER look for submissions. 

GSP improves his position and always looks for a submission; sometime it's not pretty to watch, but he at least tries.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dunham/Florian moved to Fight Night show at end of January.


----------



## Dark Church

Sticksy said:


> think i'm the only Fitch fan on the forum :lmao


Fitch is my favorite fighter so you are not alone.

Oh and GSP didn't finish hardy when he had the chance because he is a pussy. He chose to let a submission go rather than breaking a limb because he is now a wuss and has proven so in his recently lay and pray fights. I doubt we will see anything different at 124 either.


----------



## WillTheBloody

You left your shame hole to take a shot at GSP? You need to aim lower with your uninspired, uninformed comments. Take a couple shots at Houston Alexander or Keith Jardine. Find your trolling groove again. You're the Tito Ortiz of this thread: you keep taking on higher-profile targets while everyone keeps telling you to die a horrible death retire.


----------



## RKing85

It's not GSP's fault that Hardy's arm is made of rubber. 9 out of 10 guys tap out to that hold.


----------



## Stormbringer

RKing85 said:


> It's not GSP's fault that Hardy's arm is made of rubber. 9 out of 10 guys tap out to that hold.


Yeah Hardy can take a submission, it's getting hit he doesn't like. It doesn't motivate him like a lot of other guys, like Leben, Guida and Bonnar.



McQueen said:


> GSP is a boring person too.
> 
> His "I train to be ze best, I train to be ze Champion" canned answers are boring as fuck too. He needs to talk more shit.


Why should GSP adapt a wresting persona. All he needs to do is try standing a bit more. It's not like if, and I mean "IF", he gets taken down he can't back up. You don't have to talk shit if you're the champ, that's Mir's, Tito's, Rampage's and Koscheck's job!


----------



## Dark Church

RKing85 said:


> It's not GSP's fault that Hardy's arm is made of rubber. 9 out of 10 guys tap out to that hold.


Yeah and the other guy should get his arm broken or get out of the hold. There shouldn't be a let him go and have mercy option.


----------



## Liam Miller

SteveMania said:


> At least he doesn't fight like a fucking schizo by playing air guitar for three rounds.
> 
> In the last three years GSP has only turned in two pedestrian performances, against Hardy and Alves, coincidentally his last two fights. Outside of that there's a FOTYC against Fitch in which he beat him from pillar to post, coupled with absolute clinics against BJ, Serra, and Hughes.
> 
> It's baffling that anyone would find Fitch, a notorious positional freak that rarely ever makes the most of any situation, more exciting than GSP who always attempts to pass and look to make the most of any position. Neither may be pleasing, but GSP normally has better performances than what he showed against Hardy.



This, could not of put it better myself.

I really hope Ellenberger brings it to fitch and stuff's he's takedowns and smashes him on the feet like Pierce did a few times and GSP did for 5, maybe he will KO fitch like Gouveia did a long long time ago.

He's not a fighter i hate he is just really boring but everyone has their fans and he's fans, but i didn't think even the biggest fitch fan or GSP hater would say that he's fights are more entertaining than Georges.


----------



## Myers

Josh grispi has been sacrificed to Jose Aldo at UFC 125, it will be the co-main event. It's to bad Aldo turned down a fight against Florian, that could have been a good fight.


----------



## Rush

why would Aldo want to move up to 155 atm? better to have a 'showcase' fight to expose him to the UFC audience who don't watch WEC.


----------



## S-Mac

Will be interesting to see if any of the UFC LW come down to FW now and challenge Aldo.


----------



## Rush

The best candidate for dropping down currently has the LW belt.


----------



## Dark Church

Spencer Fisher should drop down. I am not saying he could be FW Champion but he could probably be a top contender.


----------



## RKing85

Frankie Edgar, Tyson Griffin, and Clay Guida have all expressed interest in the past about dropping down to 145 when the UFC got a 145 division.


----------



## SteveMania

I highly doubt Fisher would be anything more than a journeyman if he dropped down. He seems to have plateaued in recent years because speed, among other things, is a requisite commodity in any lighter weight division and Fisher's style isn't built for longevity. At 34, clearly showing his age nowadays, a cut to 145 and expecting him to look rejuvenated is like expecting Marcus Davis to wreck fools at 155. It's not happening.


----------



## RKing85

Spencer Fisher has......outside interests that affect his physical performance. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## laineytheman

Lytle v Condit for UFC 127 in Feb although probably be a good fight (and in that Condit should destroy Lytle somehow) hopefully it's not the main event for the 2nd aussie show, it is Co-Main Event material though cos I doubt they'll make a co-main event bigger but you never know. Can't wait to see UFC live though


----------



## HBK_718

laineytheman said:


> Lytle v Condit for UFC 127 in Feb although probably be a good fight (and in that Condit should destroy Lytle somehow) hopefully it's not the main event for the 2nd aussie show, it is Co-Main Event material though cos I doubt they'll make a co-main event bigger but you never know. Can't wait to see UFC live though


I'm pulling for Lytle, but I can see Condit getting the knockout.


----------



## Rush

Condit should win it easy tbh.


----------



## Myers

I had only seen a couple of Condit's fights in the WEC, but since coming to the UFC he has became one of my favorite fighters. Chris Lytle is still a formidable opponent but I excpect Condit to win that one. Hopefully a win here will set up a #1 contender fight in the future.


----------



## SteveMania

I doubt Condit puts Lytle away, he'll probably run game for three rounds though. Considering both routinely put on good fights, I'm expecting a barnburner.


----------



## Mikey Damage

hmm. idea i heard on a mma show...

if Cruz and Faber win their next fights, and setup a title fight at 135 ...

make the coaches for TUF 13 with guys in the 145 and 135 division as the cast.

sounds like a win-win for the UFC. Get the new superstars out in the open, more depth for the lower divisions, and build up their title fight. Makes too much sense to not do it. 

So, rumors of Leben and Bispring as coaches for TUF 13 ... fuck that noise.

edit: scratch this. they already had tryouts for the next TUF season. welterweights and middleweights. they could still do cruz and faber as coaches ...


----------



## SteveMania

I've always been against champions doing the gig. There's no silver lining in keeping a division stagnant for six months through filming/editing when they could just as easily get two popular guys that aren't in immediate contention. I wouldn't mind Faber or Torres seeing as both are two of the WEC's most heavily promoted and easily the most popular fighters south of 155.


----------



## Rush

Faber/Torres would give me a semi.


----------



## S-Mac

^ Yes it would cant wait to see Faber in the UFC now.


----------



## seancarleton77

I can't wait to see Torres, I like him a lot more than Faber, he's more of a killer.


----------



## S-Mac

Yeah he is i remember watching his fight against Beebe in the WEC and thinking that.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I'm usually not a fan of the champion taking the TUF gig either as was stated it holds up the division though at this point it would do more good than damage IMO. A lot of people know who Faber and Cruz are for sure but how many people outside of the know would pay to see that fight? Now if you take these two guys throw them on TUF get them the national exposure and promote the shit out of the card, it could do nice buys. Look at Faber/Aldo one of the best card of the year but still did shit for buys. Fact is fact that people would rather pay 50 bucks to see Frank Mir hug on Cro Cop for 3 rounds than Cruz and Faber burn it the fuck up for 5.


----------



## RKing85

I hate when titles are put on hold so the champion and challenger can coach The Ultimate Fighter. Drives me nuts. Maybe if I stil watched TUF I wouldn't mind as much, but considering most of the fighters on TUF are garbage these days, I don't watch any more.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wec tonight. should be a banger.


----------



## Myers

I totally forgot to dvr wec today because of the laker game, I'll catch the replay later.

I also found this somewhat amusing


----------



## McQueen

Saw that earlier. The Matt Serra and Chuck parts were pretty funny

Who does everyone think is going to win this Saturday, Okami or Marquardt?


----------



## Myers

I'm taking marquardt by decision, the prediction thread is up by the way.


----------



## seancarleton77

The real reason for the UFC-WEC merger... WEC puts on the best show in the world and UFC wants to be the only company that can make that claim. WEC 52 proved why as far as talent and great fights go they are up until January the best FIGHT promotion in the world.


----------



## Myers

Tito Ortiz versus Lil Nog is in the works for UFC 128 in March.


----------



## Stormbringer

Myers said:


> Tito Ortiz versus Lil Nog is in the works for UFC 128 in March.


WHY!?

So Tito loses and gets a raise in challenge. And they are trying to give Nog an easy win. And everyone can see right through it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wec was solid as usual. swanson vs semerzier was the best fight televised. 

lil nog hopefully will destroy tito, and tito will finally be gone.


----------



## SteveMania

This shouldn't surprise anyone, Tito gets paid upwards to 250k per fight which translates into tough/notable opposition. With that said, Minotoro is going to blast Tito into retirement.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum_framed.frame&forum=1&thread=1727761&page=1&pc=2

Brock's next fight is most likely going to be against Mir, according to Dana. Apparently Brock never asked for Nelson like it was reported. I'm hyped for Brock/Mir 3. Being the massive Brock mark that I am, it would be nice to see him mash Mir again. I have a feeling the 3rd fight isn't going to go like the 2nd one, though. It would be crazy if Mir stopped Brock with strikes, his shit talking would be pretty epic. It would also be epic if somehow Brock tapped Mir, although I think Mir has a better chance at stopping Brock than Brock has tapping Mir.


----------



## S-Mac

Will be nice to see Mir get battered yet again, why the hell is Tito fighting Lil nog tito should have been cut after his last fight and doesnt deserve this fight at all.


----------



## Blasko

Josh Koscheck is phenomenal as a dick. 

Best in the world by far.


----------



## Walls

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Josh Koscheck is phenomenal as a dick.
> 
> Best in the world by far.


Chael >>>>>>>>>> Josh

It's going to be funny when GSP plows through Josh.


----------



## McQueen

Why do people not understand while he is washed up and should retire Tito is still a star and is going to sell a show.


----------



## -Mystery-

Shouldn't Hamill be fighting Lil Nog, not Tito?


----------



## Walls

I'm pretty positive that Lil'Nog would blast Hamill and I'm also 100% positive that I would love watching it.


----------



## Blasko

walls said:


> Chael >>>>>>>>>> Josh
> 
> It's going to be funny when GSP plows through Josh.


 Chael is irrelvant now and he was the anti hero in the Sivla fight.

Koscheck entered the building at UFC 121. Completely unannounced, not even mentioned and the entire building boo'ed him. That's more heat the Chael produced in his entire Anderson Silva rambles.


----------



## -Mystery-

People are gonna be pissed when Koscheck puts GSP to sleep in December.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hey aslong as the winner beats Shields, i don't give a toss who wins.


----------



## McQueen

walls said:


> I'm pretty positive that Lil'Nog would blast Hamill and I'm also 100% positive that I would love watching it.


He'd never hear it coming.



-Mystery- said:


> People are gonna be pissed when Koscheck puts GSP to sleep in December.


I'd like to see that but its not happening.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I'd like to see that but its not happening.


You gotta believe, man, YOU GOTTA BELIEVE.


----------



## McQueen

You gotta be realistic too. That being said I still want the prick to win.


----------



## Blasko

Sakara got pulled from his fight. No replacements.


----------



## Blasko

And the next MW Contender?


Okami


Fuck y'all.


----------



## Nov

Very happy to see Okami win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

dud.

onto the much more exciting 123 card.


----------



## S-Mac

Wasnt a good card at all looking forward to next weekends card though.


----------



## Walls

Pretty boring overall. Really happy Okami won, though.


----------



## Nov

Didn't even watch today. Woke up at 6am to find Ludwig fighting Osipczak on the main card and went back to sleep...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

K. Doesn't sound like I missed much. Great, great card next week imo.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

bummed Nate lost

seems like every time he gets a big fight he loses 
=(


----------



## Dark Church

Another TUF 9 Finalist lost which amuses me because that season sucked. TUF 11 Finalist lost as well. They really need to stop the lighter weight classes on TUF because these guys they are getting are gatekeepers at best. Going back to TUF 6 the lighter weight classes have only produced one great fighter and that is Sotoropolis who was on season 6. Meanwhile guys like Nover, Escudero, Danzig, Speer, Pearson, Winner, Willks, Johnson, Sadollah and McCray are either fired coming off a loss or in Sadollah's case beat a guy who was fed to him so he could win.


----------



## SteveMania

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> seems like every time he gets a big fight he loses
> =(



That's Dana White hyperbole.

It was touch and go for Marquardt from the beginning. Instead of establishing control early, he went for two guillotines that didn't fly and got roughed up on top. The second round he put his best offense together, connected a lot more with his overhand right and got a takedown of his own. The most puzzling thing to me was that he only threw a few kicks throughout, didn't really have much to offer in the third and ended up over-committing to his overhand right, which did nothing of consequence.

A poorly executed gameplan cost Marquardt the fight, not this 'he chokes in big fights' bullshit Dana is spewing again. We're not talking about some Johnny-come-lately here, Marquardt has been around for over a decade and in that decade has had plenty of huge fights where he showed up and won convincingly.


----------



## Blasko

I like how Nate thinks he won the fight while all he did was get chased around, throw a few good counter rights and did took Okami down.

This is while Okami did all the work, btw.


----------



## McQueen

I was pretty impressed with the Czech guy with the lazy eye destroying Petruzelli and Siver/Winner was a lot of fun but otherwise was a fairly lackluster event. Not complaining though.

Nate deserved to lose, as Steve said he lost because of a poor gameplan and lost because of it. Okami didn't do a lot to make me think he is anymore of a threat to Anderson anyways.

As for next weekend not really excited for watching Rampage chase around Machida for 15 minutes but damn them for putting Penn/Hughes III on the same card, that I really want to see.


----------



## Rush

the fight i'm most interested in is lauzon vs sotiropoulos. should be awesome.


----------



## McQueen

Forgot about that but yeah should be good too.


----------



## Myers

I am expecting Sotti to run through Lauzon. I am hoping for a good fight between Hughes and Penn, I don't want to see Hughes grapple fuck Penn for three rounds. 

I just caught up with this season of TUF, I really hate Kos. He is like the troll of MMA.


----------



## Blasko

Kos is money, brah.


----------



## Walls

Kos isn't even a good heel, he tries too hard and I don't find him funny. Well, aside from the promo he did in Montreal, that was funny. I still maintain that it's going to be awesome watching GSP go through him.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Koscheck isn't a heel in the wrestling sense. With a heel, there's a chance that it's all an act and that that's just a person playing a part well. Kos is a living prick, and not in a pseudo-cool Draper sense. He's stupid, arrogant, childish and he's such a useless tool that he actually hates people that try to set examples and be role models. THAT'S why he hates GSP...because Georges is NOT a dick. He's so narcissistic, he thinks that everyone in the world is a jerk, too, and if they're not, they're just faking something. I really hope GSP mops the floor with him...and I'm not even a big St. Pierre fan.


----------



## seancarleton77

Kos is kind of like the big shot bully who pushed guys around in high school and became a cop so he could relieve his high school days, only Kos became a fighter. And Kos does try way too hard, so it's that much better when GSP no sells his ass, just like he's going to do in Montreal.


----------



## Mikey Damage

waiting for this shitty kung fu hustle movie to end, so the countdown show will start.

fucking spike tv, they were way off with their programming guide.


----------



## seancarleton77

^ Kung Fu Hustle is the shit! I'm going to have to watch this later. I just don't have the cash to just spend on anything. Great card though.


----------



## RKing85

Koscheck is an outstanding heel.

I am not expecting Sotiropoulos to blow through Lauzon, but I do expect him to win. 

Excited to see the progression of Phil Davis and Gerald Harris.


----------



## Blasko

Anyone else think that Machida is going to avoid any form of contact?

I do.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I figure Machida will just run and dodge and pick shots on Rampage for 15 minutes and get the win. Personally I hope Rampage takes his head off though.

Whatever, not going to be able to watch the show anyways.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I pretty much think Machida will tool Rampage for what it's worth.


----------



## Blasko

Ithink of it like this.

Machida just got off from his first knockout because he was the aggressor. Rampage is easily has more punching power then Shogun by a country mile. There's no way Machida will make any contact aside from a few weak counter punches to get a UD.


----------



## Walls

I think Machida goes over Rampage by UD as well. I don't see Machida stopping Rampage at all, nor do I see Rampage catching Machida either.

That being said I still love watching Machida fight and I know I am in the minority on that one.

I also think Hughes goes over Penn and Penn continues his Liddell descent off my tv and it couldn't happen soon enough.


----------



## Rush

Machida to tuck and run to a decision. Take a shot everytime Lyoto comes forward and throws first. you'll stay stone cold sober.

Penn over Hughes. Should be pretty close but i'm backing Penn to let his hands go and keep it standing. 

Sotiropoulos over Lauzon. will be FotN imo. should be a sick fight.


----------



## El Conquistador

Rampage TKO's Machida in the 2nd round

Penn TKO's Hughes in 1st

Georgy Porgey over Lauzon UD


----------



## T3H~L3X

Im gonna go against the grain in a way and say Machida will infact dodge Rampage but i see the judges handing him a decision for being the aggressor throughout the right and atleast doing something to try and finish,


----------



## -Mystery-

Rampage is gonna overcommit and Machida's gonna knock his lights out.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Rampage is gonna overcommit and Machida's gonna knock his lights out.


 I think you mean Rampage is going to watch Machida stroll around the cage and falls asleep mid match.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hajime No Blasko said:


> I think you mean Rampage is going to watch Machida stroll around the cage and falls asleep mid match.


Nah, Rampage will end up being frustrated with Machida and eventually start chasing him. Once that happens and Machida starts countering, it's lights out and Rampage is doing his own stanky leg.


----------



## SteveMania

It's a tall order for Rampage mainly because he's at a major speed deficit here. Normally Rampage has banked on being incredibly effective off the hook when speed wasn't as big an issue as it appears to be now. It's hard to say definitively, but I think fighter mileage/age has caught up with him.

It'll be even more apparent against a guy that doesn't hang around within range for a counter. I think Rampage gets worked for three, or possibly gets finished late.


----------



## brian8448

I'm going to 123 saturday night, can't wait.

Hughes/Penn I don't really care about, it's pretty clear they put this together as a fight between two big names rather than one that means anything. I'm picking Hughes based on how terrible BJ was last fight though.

Machida/Rampage I'm very hyped for. Machida "running away" is greatly exaggerated, running away is what Silva did vs Maia, what Machida did vs Tito was embarrass him and show a drastic difference in skill level despite not really coming close to a finish. 

I'm predicting a clear UD for Machida but I could definitely see a Rampage KO as Rashad was much quicker on the feet in his last fight and even then he still almost finished him. Should be a great fight either way.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Aside from all the UFC/DREAM/etc. events is anyone excited for the K-1 WGP finals?


----------



## RKing85

meh, not really. Unless Semmy Schilt loses, in which case I would be interested after the fact.


----------



## Blasko

http://mmajunkie.com/dyn/images/fighters/phil-davis-7.jpg

that's something.


----------



## Stormbringer

Hajime No Blasko said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/dyn/images/fighters/phil-davis-7.jpg
> 
> that's something.


Danny Trejo as Johnny 23 (Con-Air): WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT!?


----------



## SteveMania

Tiny waist, massive lats, no traps and big shoulders. Still he's going to mop up tomorrow.


----------



## Mikey Damage

spoiler alert:

tyson griffin loses

it's gotta be his last fight at 155 in the UFC. either he's cut, or he moves down to 145.


----------



## Blasko

Dana must be FURIOUS wih this.
He booked that fight so Lentz would lose so he could fire him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Lets go bitches!

Filipino Wrecking Machine


----------



## Mikey Damage

why is white trying to fire lentz? his record before tonight was 3-0-1.


----------



## Mr.King

Thats what I want to know I haven't heard a thing about Lentz and getting fire.

Griffin loses another one.


----------



## Blasko

After Lentz fight with Winters; it totally MURDERED the Spike ratings. Spike officials where very upset over this so Dana thought Griffin would steam roll over him.

Things didn't go according to plan.


----------



## Mr.King

Think Lentz will draw now?


----------



## Rush

Nope. Lentz is a boring fighter. I want to see the fight though. was a split decision with one judge scoring it 30-27 to Griffin, the other 2 were 29-28 to Lentz.

:lmao fuck Karo. woop woop.

Brown/Foster was a good fight. nice guillotine to finish.


----------



## Mikey Damage

why does the UFC keep mentioning Rampage's slams? Has he even had one yet in the UFC? I don't think he's even tried a takedown.


----------



## Mr.King

Why can't fighters in the UFC slam anyway?


----------



## Blasko

Munoz/Simpson was a really good fight; Simpson ate a LOT of good shots.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sticksy's favorite fighter, George Sotiropoulos is up. Come on America. :argh:


----------



## Rush

I like Soti and J-Lau. backing Soti to get the win though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

nevermind.

soti vs lauzon to open teh show. nice.


----------



## Rush

gee-long. i love your pronounciations of our stuff :lmao


----------



## Mr.King

Mikey did that one work?

slams banned in UFC for what?


----------



## Rmx820

awesome first round


----------



## Rush

tough round to score. going to say 10-9 Lauzon but could really go either way.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yes, it worked.

great first roudn. really tough to call. i'll go with lauzon 10-9


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I would give it to Lauzon as well. Back and forth first round.


----------



## Rush

sick submission. SOTI wooooooo


----------



## Rmx820

Joe gassed hard @[email protected]


----------



## Blasko

Joe quit.


----------



## Mr.King

Nice Submission.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ahhh crud. No but great fight.


----------



## Rush

we've got 2 aussies that i can think of in the UFC and they're both winning. the English could learn a thing or 2.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wec merger has screwed over soti.

his next fight should be a title shot.


----------



## Rajah

Anyone nice enough to have/share a stream?


----------



## Rush

yeah, would be a very short turnaround if they're going to have a title fight at 127 in australia. should at the very least be a #1 contender fight.

fuck that GSP/Kos promo was sick.


----------



## Blasko

Rajah said:


> Anyone nice enough to have/share a stream?


 atdhe.net


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sticksy said:


> we've got 2 aussies that i can think of in the UFC and they're both winning. the English could learn a thing or 2.


Is the top English fighter Bisping? If so then, lol and yuck.


----------



## Blasko

Sticksy said:


> fuck that GSP/Kos promo was sick.


 Best promo since Rampage/Evans. Fantastic to watch.


----------



## Mr.King

channelsurfing.net click on the first one it works well.


----------



## Nov

Sotti doing Geelong proud


----------



## Rush

Rockhead said:


> Is the top English fighter Bisping? If so then, lol and yuck.


yeah, Bisping is easily the top English fighter. He's not bad but b/c he is their best he gets talked up far too much. Hathaway is a decent prospect for them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i didnt get to see the gsp/kos promo. 

excited for phil davis. he needs a finish, though. if he gets a decision, i won't be impressed.


----------



## Rush

it was awesome Mike. 

you have to be a very confident man to wear pink tight shorts in the octagon.


----------



## Rush

easy 10-9 round for Davis


----------



## Blasko

Davis is my favorite LHW up and comer, much more then Bones and Bader.


----------



## Blasko

Holy SHIT.


----------



## Rush

awesome submission finish for Davis. still needs to improve his standup but he has sick ground control.


----------



## Mikey Damage

okay, that was impressive.

phil davis is a good prospect ... but i think Jon Jones is ahead of him...and would give him trouble.


----------



## Mr.King

Another great submission on the night. Phil Davis is going to be a great talent, guy entertaining on the mic.-


----------



## Blasko

Davis needs to work on his hands. He showed some really good leg kicks in this fight

The only thing Bones has over Davis is better angles and striking. That's about it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I hate watching on this English ESPN link, they always go to long commercials after each fight. I shouldn't be complaining at all though, as I should be thankful I'm even watching.

Great finish, was eating at the time so mainly caught the end of the fight.


----------



## Rush

Bones would mash Davis at this point. Would be a sick fight though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hajime No Blasko said:


> Davis needs to work on his hands. He showed some really good leg kicks in this fight
> 
> The only thing Bones has over Davis is better angles and striking. That's about it.


:no:

Jones would work Davis on his feet, and in the clinch. Jones wouldn't let the fight go anywhere he didn't want it to go. Davis would have to have his shoots in supreme form to get takedowns. No way he gets any takedowns from the clinch. Which is where two of his takedowns came from tonight.


----------



## Mr.King

Good match by both competitors so far.


----------



## MrMister

Just tuned in, how many fights to go before "IT'S TIME"?


----------



## Mikey Damage

ufc is putting the black prospects on display tonight. another one in gerald harris.

though, you always need to be cautious with mysterious brazillians. trap fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I don't think I've ever seen Falcao fight.

EDIT- No wonder UFC debut


----------



## Rush

3 fights left.

Harris/Falcao, Penn/Hughes and Rampage/Machida


----------



## Blasko

Mikey Damage said:


> :no:
> 
> Jones would work Davis on his feet, and in the clinch. Jones wouldn't let the fight go anywhere he didn't want it to go. Davis would have to have his shoots in supreme form to get takedowns. No way he gets any takedowns from the clinch. Which is where two of his takedowns came from tonight.


 I can see Davis taking down Bones and holding him there. He could easily grind a decision out.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Harris walking in with swag. nice.

Falcao looks like a meaniehead.


----------



## Mr.King

Predictions for the Penn/Hughes and Rampage/Machida matches.


----------



## Blasko

Hughes and Rampage are my picks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ramapage and Penn hopefully.


----------



## McQueen

Probably Penn & Machida but really hoping Rampage wins.


----------



## Rush

penn. machida.

i think thats what i tipped.

Harris has a weird jab.


----------



## Mr.King

Penn and Rampage.

This is a freakin' exciting match...WTF


----------



## Rush

saved by the bell. very impressive finish to the round by Falcao.


----------



## Mikey Damage

mysterious Brazilians. dont fuck with them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Crazy end. Could have easily ended had there been three more seconds.


----------



## Mr.King

Good ending to the round nice slam to try and get out.


----------



## Blasko

Boring first half, great second.


----------



## MrMister

Was about to say this was the most uneventful round I've ever seen, but then shit went down and got good.

Harris is pretty lucky.


----------



## Mr.King

Harris has shown a lot of heart so far.


----------



## Rush

Mr.King said:


> Harris has shown a lot of heart so far.


thats just code for Falcao has been fucking Harris up.


----------



## Mr.King

Sticksy said:


> thats just code for Falcao has been fucking Harris up.


Falco has been, I'd like to see Harris make a come back.


----------



## Mikey Damage

this Falcao guys looks very well-rounded.

He has a future.


----------



## Rush

20-17 Falcao for mine. Harris needs a KO


----------



## Mr.King

omg back to this crap again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Very uneventful third round. Falcao laid back, and Harris should have approached with more urgency.

Already a negative in Falcao in him not even trying to finish.


----------



## Blasko

Faint "We want Rampage" chants.


----------



## Rush

29-27 to Falcao. whats with Brazillians and coasting?


----------



## Mr.King

That is a lot of boos. Worst match I've ever seen I think 10 minutes of absolutely nothing. 2 Minutes of randomness, 3 minutes of "Shane" Replace me Falco.


----------



## Rmx820

Falcao is good, but that last round was fucking stupid.


----------



## Blasko

Mr.King said:


> That is a lot of boos. Worst match I've ever seen I think 10 minutes of absolutely nothing.


 About 13 minutes of nothing happening and neither guy wanted to commit.


----------



## Rmx820

Stoked for Aldo to knock Grispi's head off on New Years Day.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ah man can't wait for Aldo. I watched him against Faber (the only WEC event I watched). Fucking lethal with the kicks.

Baby Jay time!


----------



## Rush

Aldo is a beast. was on that bandwagon before it was a bandwagon. rather happy about that 

honestly i can see why Falcao coasted that last round but Harris was gassed, he could've finished it easy.


----------



## Rush

Rockhead said:


> Ah man can't wait for Aldo. I watched him against Faber *(the only WEC event I watched).* Fucking lethal with the kicks.
> 
> Baby Jay time!


dude. dude. dude. dude. DUDE. wtf. cmon. really. really? download as much of it as possible, WEC was awesome. My favourite promotion ever.


----------



## Blasko

Sticksy said:


> honestly i can see why Falcao coasted that last round but Harris was gassed, he could've finished it easy.


 He was obviously he didn't want to run in and get taken down. Bot a smart thing to do on his first fight.


----------



## Rush

COUNTRY BOY CAN SURVIVE


----------



## Rmx820

Still not sure if I'm more excited for this or Machida vs Rampage. Kind of leaning towards this because it's not as predictable.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sticksy said:


> dude. dude. dude. dude. DUDE. wtf. cmon. really. really? download as much of it as possible, WEC was awesome. My favourite promotion ever.


I know.  I gotta get on that. 

Come on BJ! SO pumped!


----------



## Rmx820

BJ FUCKING PENN!!


----------



## MrMister

Fucking wow


----------



## Cre5po

OMG. :lmao


----------



## Rush

HOLY FUCK. PENN baby


----------



## Mr.King

FUCK YES BJ PENN!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Holy shit :lmao

Welcome back BJ!!!


----------



## Blasko

OH MY GOD.


----------



## Bullseye

BABY J!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

THE FIGHT REPLAY WAS LITERALLY THE ENTIRE FIGHT.

Fuck, so happy for him after his slump with Edgar. Rubber match over.


----------



## MrMister

It's gotta suck to get caught like that and KO'ed in one punch.


----------



## Mr.King

Lol at the replay being the entire match basically. Go PENN!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

BJ MOTHER FUCKING PENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

WWWWWWWWWWWEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Blasko

Penn got so pumped that he ran out the cage and Hughes broke down into tears

holy shit.


----------



## Rajah

Mr.King said:


> Lol at the replay being the entire match basically. Go PENN!!!


I laughed when they said they'd go to the replay. Amazing!


----------



## Mr.King

BJ Penn Falcon Punch!


----------



## scrilla

how embarrassing lmao


----------



## Blasko

That might have been one of the most historic knockouts in UFC history imo


----------



## Rmx820

I hope BJ stay's at 170 now. The only fight left for him in Lightweight I want to see is vs Aldo.


----------



## McQueen

Did Matt Hughes get KO'd in like 10 seconds?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

McQueen said:


> Did Matt Hughes get KO'd in like 10 seconds?


21 I think.


----------



## Rush

Hajime No Blasko said:


> That might have been one of the most historic knockouts in UFC history imo


Nah. Rampage/Liddell was bigger imo. theres a bunch of others as well.


----------



## MrMister

I think it was 21 seconds, but yeah, shockingly fast.


----------



## Rush

Rmx820 said:


> I hope BJ stay's at 170 now. The only fight left for him in Lightweight I want to see is vs Aldo.


Aldo is at 145. just saying :side:

I want to see Penn/Gomi and Penn/Guida at 155 but thats about it.


----------



## Rmx820

Sticksy said:


> Aldo is at 145. just saying :side:


Er. Yeah. Kind of forgot that, but I could see Aldo going up for the fight, but I doubt it. Maybe Catchweight, but I don't think they would have Aldo be in a non-title fight if he still has his title, which I don't see him losing for a long time.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Now lets go Rampage! Even tho I won't be too mad if Machida wins


----------



## Rush

if the Arianny curse from tonight continues then Rampage will win :side:

Falcao threw only 7 strikes in the entire 3rd round. Penn threw 10 in 21 seconds.


----------



## Blasko

Sticksy said:


> Nah. Rampage/Liddell was bigger imo. theres a bunch of others as well.


 I'm just high as fuck off that knock out. Still a significant KO by all means.


----------



## Cre5po

Bleed it outtt 

Hoping Rampage wins this. Just because I like the bloke - my head says a Machida KO


----------



## Blasko

Rampage is coming out to the PRIDE theme. That's fucking dope.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yesssss... Its the mean mug.


----------



## Mr.King

Good song.

Lets go Rampage.


----------



## Rush

Rmx820 said:


> Er. Yeah. Kind of forgot that, but I could see Aldo going up for the fight, but I doubt it. Maybe Catchweight, but I don't think they would have Aldo be in a non-title fight if he still has his title, which I don't see him losing for a long time.


I can see Aldo going up to 155 when he runs through the 145 division which he's already pretty much done. Aldo/Edgar would set the record for most punches in a UFC fight probably.



Crespo4000 said:


> Bleed it outtt
> 
> Hoping Rampage wins this. Just because I like the bloke - my head says a Machida KO


heart says Rampage, head says Machida via underwhelming decision. I normally like Machida but i just see this clash of styles leading to the "boring" Machida turning up.


----------



## Rush

fuck. Got to take my little brother to the movies soon. Rampage round 1 KO please.


----------



## Mr.King

I want to see a slam!

That powerbomb was amazing.


----------



## Blasko

10-9 Rampage.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

The elusiveness of Machida might tire Rampage. Goddamn I really hope not.


----------



## Mr.King

Rampage won that round.


----------



## Blasko

20-18 Rampage


----------



## Mr.King

Hajime No Blasko said:


> 20-18 Rampage


agreed Jackson 10-9 both rounds.

Cmon jackson KO him


----------



## Mr.King

Damn Machida got him good and Rampage came back.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I hate Machida.

Just a horribly boring fighter.


----------



## Rmx820

God. I really wish he would have gotten that slam, but Machida is way too smart to let that happen.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This needs another round tbh. Great round imo. I liked how they stood up again. Underwhelming in Rampage's view.


----------



## Cre5po

Mikey Damage said:


> I hate Machida.
> 
> Just a horribly boring fighter.


I agree. 

I find it soo un-interesting especially as the main event


----------



## Blasko

29-28 Rampage


----------



## Mr.King

Almost had that slam good move for Jackson getting out of it.

Rampage won that match.


----------



## MrMister

Rampage? Really? 

I like the guy and wanted him to win but I didn't see it that way.


----------



## Blasko

RAMPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Mr.King

Really Machida had 29-28 don't see how Rampage clearly won all the rounds except the last. 1st 10 2nd 10 3rd 9


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

Rampageeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## McQueen

Mikey Damage said:


> I hate Machida.
> 
> Just a horribly boring fighter.


Yeah I agree was a big factor in my skipping going out to watch this event. Well that and money.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yes!

Fight wasn't bad I don't think, but surely could have been better. Rampage kept going for it, I think had his opponent not been as elusive he would have finished it.


----------



## Rmx820

Rampage, and BJ winning. I'm happy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I don't want to see a rematch ... unless it's a 5-round title fight.


----------



## Blasko

Machida spent the first two rounds skipping around while Rampage was chasing him down, clipping him with punches and getting out done in the clinch.

Rampage did more work and was the aggressor.


----------



## MrMister

I suppose the aggressor bit should be scored the way it is but it's not really relevant to who wins a fight or not. It only matters from an entertainment standpoint.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rampage was a disappointment. All this talk about returning to the old Rampage. Spent 90% of the fight boxing. Two leg kicks, and one takedown. Huge change.


----------



## Blasko

Mikey Damage said:


> Rampage was a disappointment. All this talk about returning to the old Rampage. Spent 90% of the fight boxing. Two leg kicks, and one takedown. Huge change.


 It's pretty hard to, you know, do anything if the guy your fighting is constantly back peddling and avoiding contact.


----------



## SteveMania

I had it 30-28 Machida, not a robbery mainly because the first round was nip-tuck and could have been tilted either way. Rampage landed a nice uppercut in the second but didn't have enough offense to take the round and clearly lost the third.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Hajime No Blasko said:


> It's pretty hard to, you know, do anything if the guy your fighting is constantly back peddling and avoiding contact.


Yeah, but it's not like Machida's style unknown. Rampage knew damn well what Machida brought to the table. He said he would change Machida's fight, and make him fight his (Rampage's) style. 

None of that happened.

Dana White just squashed an immediate rematch between Rampage and Machida. So, cross that off.


----------



## McQueen

I'm fairly convinced that if a fight is close 75% of the time the Judges just go with who is more popular. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dana - Soti vs Dennis Siver at the Syndey show in February.


----------



## McQueen

I like watching Dennis Siver fight but that seems like such a step down for Soti. Dude needs to be fighting the likes of Florian, Penn or Edgar at this point.


----------



## Blasko

I'd taking it that Siver is just the only guy who's healthy and isn't doing anything. Just getting fed to Georgy for the Aussie fans.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Soti wants to fight in Syndey, and everyone at the top is locked up. The show is only 3 months away so Soti should have expected a mid-level fighter.


----------



## SteveMania

Good scrap and a nice segue into setting up the next contender in the division. It's not like Siver is going to outbox him at length, Sotiropoulos will probably answer plainly by dragging him to the mat and running game thereafter.


----------



## Rmx820

What did Dana say about Falcao? The presser was being dumb for me.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I don't think Dana said anything about the Harris/Falcao fight.


----------



## Blasko

Overall, a really good night of fights. Much better then 121 and blew 122 out of the water.


----------



## Mikey Damage

white - penn vs fitch in australia in february


----------



## Shotakan

Poor Hughes; riding a great win streak, only for Penn to shut him down...again.


----------



## Myers

Penn knocked out an old wrestler with non existent stand up, he hasn't done anything to show he can make it in the WW division. Penn is going to bet grapple fucked by Fitch, it's going to be his fights with GSP all over again.

I agree with the 30-28 for machida, I think a rematch for could be good as a co main event. 

Soti has been a moneymaker for me when betting with my friends, I made 60 bucks off of him. Joe probably gassed because he used his ears to fly into Detroit.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

jon fitch is no GSP ... so let's not assume it'll play out exactly like GSP/Penn 2


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Dana - Soti vs Dennis Siver at the Syndey show in February.





Mikey Damage said:


> white - penn vs fitch in australia in february


siver? boo-urns.

penn/fitch gives me a semi. need to get tickets for this.


----------



## Mikey Damage

well. i'm not so sure that penn/fitch is in australia. it just said in february. i kinda just assumed so.


----------



## Rush

yeah its been reported as being at 127.

would much prefer Soti/Penn but i'll take Penn/Fitch. will be interesting considering Fitch is a big welterweight and has decent wrestling. If Penn can get through this and keep working his way through the division i'd buy him as a legit contender to GSP, despite the ownage at 94.


----------



## Rush

just watched the griffin/lentz fight. holy fuck thats a terrible call. Griffin won that fight. wow.


----------



## Mikey Damage

dana was pissed. thought tyson was robbed.

so, tyson will not be fired ... however, I think we see him drop down into the 145 class.


----------



## Rush

i had it being 30-27 to Griffin but i could easily see it being 30-28 or 29-28 to Griffin but Lentz winning was a joke.


----------



## SteveMania

Normally Jeff Blatnick gets it right, Sal D'Amato is consistently garbage. They both fucked up Griffin/Lentz and it's a shame considering Lentz had little appreciable offense outside of a decent first round which even then could have easily been a 10-10.

I've got a feeling BJ will show some fire power early against Fitch then begin to weather once Fitch works his magic in the clinch. We could be in for some iffy scorecards.


----------



## laineytheman

imo Machida/Rampage could have gone either way and I'm not just saying that for no reason. 1st round was clearly Jacksons, 3rd was clearly Machidas. 2nd was a bit iffy especially with the knockdown ending of Machida and the kick he threw but it didn't really rock Rampage too much and he did well imo the majority of the round. So 29-28 for Rampage makes sense no way a robbery. But it could have easily been 29-28 Machida or even 29-27 Machida (for 10-8 last round). Very good fight though.

BJ Penn v Matt Hughes imo was probably made by the UFC to see who they can still hold on to and who has to go, both fighters are in their twilight and I had it billed as 'Survival v The End', BJ gains a big fight in Fitch because of it but if and I think when Fitch beats him, he'll have to work his way back up and it could take a long time, Hughes is done very confusing Matt Hughes is, he decides in his later career to focus on stand up and forget his strong point in wrestling yet in this fight he was severly outclassed in the standup within 21 seconds by BJ, I know Penn is great with standup but Hughes should have been able to have lasted at least 1 full round with Penn, Hughes standup is terrible, he was getting outclassed by Almeida before he caught him in that guillotine. Imo win or lose I think Matt Hughes might face Dennis Hallman for a third time in his last fight, avenge 2 embarassing losses to go out would make sense but Hallman is on a streak, it'd be a hard match for Hughes thats for sure.

Still have to watch the rest of the main card fights and prelims.

Can't wait to see UFC 127 live!


----------



## Bullseye

On the waiting list for tickets to 127


----------



## Blasko

wrong thread.


----------



## McQueen

I can't believe people think that just because BJ lost against Edgar twice this year that he's "done".


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> I can't believe people think that just because BJ lost against Edgar twice this year that he's "done".


 Same people who thought Machida got robbed and take P4P rankings seriously. 

Honestly, MMA fans are retarded.


----------



## Stormbringer

McQueen said:


> I can't believe people think that just because BJ lost against Edgar twice this year that he's "done".


You could just see that he gave up in those fights. And with Hughes being another wrestler of the same sort of skills, people thought he was in for a 3 peat of losses. And then that would signal the Liddell-ing of Penn.

Then he wins in 25 seconds and everyone goes to the, "what I meant was..." argument.


----------



## McQueen

I never thought he was done. Granted he looked unmotivated during his first fight with Edgar (haven't seen the rematch) its not like he hasn't done that before. And its not like Edgar is chopped liver anyways.

Hughes you can actually make an arguement for being shopworn. The guy is 35 or 36(?) years old and been in a crazy amount of fights.


----------



## Blasko

Edgar simply had a better game plan and just over whelmed BJ with speed/superior footwork.

Is Edgar a better fighter then BJ Penn? No. Is he a smarter fighter? Yes.


----------



## laineytheman

Stone Cold sXe said:


> On the waiting list for tickets to 127


what waiting list?

EDIT: don't worry, just joined it


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> You could just see that he gave up in those fights. And with Hughes being another wrestler of the same sort of skills, people thought he was in for a 3 peat of losses. And then that would signal the Liddell-ing of Penn.
> 
> Then he wins in 25 seconds and everyone goes to the, "what I meant was..." argument.


dude, did you just compare the skillset of Frankie Edgar with Matt Hughes? really?



Hajime No Blasko said:


> Edgar simply had a better game plan and just over whelmed BJ with speed/superior footwork.
> 
> Is Edgar a better fighter then BJ Penn? No. Is he a smarter fighter? Yes.


Edgar is a better fighter for sure. BJ is the most overrated fighter on the planet. He's awesome but he's slowed down considerably and Edgar lit him up, outwrestled him and outworked him in both fights.


I honestly had Penn winning their first fight btw, people calling BJ done are fucking idiots.


----------



## Myers

BJ is done in the sense that he doesn't have what it takes to beat the top of the WW division. I would take GSP,Fitch,Kos,Kampmann,Shields, and Condit over Penn.


----------



## Dark Church

I had it 29-28 Rampage 

Falco is a piece of shit and I had that fight a draw with Harris getting the third round 10-8. Falco threw around ten strikes the whole round and pulled a Starnes. I am very excited for Fitch beating Penn is February.


----------



## Rush

Penn goes over Kampmann and Condit for mine.

Harris did jack all in that last round to Falcao's square root of jack all. wasn't even close to being a 10-8 round.


----------



## SteveMania

You'd have to be an ignorant armchair critic or mentally deficient to think that BJ's career has tailspinned like Chuck's - a guy who spent most of his livelihood eating punches just to uncork his own Suzie Q.

BJ ran into a guy that feinted well enough to offset his jab, had good enough footwork to control the distance and most importantly was faster. That doesn't make him overrated or 'Liddell-esque' so much as it is a problematic match-up. I'm not sure what to make of BJ lately, he had two really dull performances this year and cracking an aged Hughes in less than 30 seconds doesn't prove a whole lot. He looked slow against Edgar and his timing was off but that could be due to Frankie's speed, lateral movement and feints. Either way it's hard to gauge where he's at.





Dark Church said:


> Falco is a piece of shit and I had that fight a draw with Harris getting the third round 10-8. Falco threw around ten strikes the whole round and pulled a Starnes. I am very excited for Fitch beating Penn is February.



It takes two to tango you fucking loon. Fault Falcao all you want, Harris (clearly down two rounds) didn't do shit in the third frame either. He deserves every bit as much flak.


----------



## Ronsterno1

SteveMania said:


> You'd have to be an ignorant armchair critic or mentally deficient to think that BJ's career has tailspinned like Chuck's - a guy who spent most of his livelihood eating punches just to uncork his own Suzie Q.
> 
> BJ ran into a guy that feinted well enough to offset his jab, had good enough footwork to control the distance and most importantly was faster. That doesn't make him overrated or 'Liddell-esque' so much as it is a problematic match-up. I'm not sure what to make of BJ lately, he had two really dull performances this year and cracking an aged Hughes in less than 30 seconds doesn't prove a whole lot. He looked slow against Edgar and his timing was off but that could be due to Frankie's speed, lateral movement and feints. Either way it's hard to gauge where he's at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes two to tango you fucking loon. Fault Falcao all you want, Harris (clearly down two rounds) didn't do shit in the third frame either. He deserves every bit as much flak.


the falcao v harris fight was a joke, and i hate the fact that falcao started with the whole come on lets go bullshit with ten seconds left in the 3rd round motherfucker hardly threw anything the whole fight.


----------



## TCE

Ronsterno1 said:


> the falcao v harris fight was a joke, and i hate the fact that falcao started with the whole come on lets go bullshit with ten seconds left in the 3rd round motherfucker hardly threw anything the whole fight.


Agreed and I was with a group of mates who don't even watch MMA, and all they talked was boxing while watching that fight.

When Penn came on the scene though, they changed their tune lol.


----------



## Walls

When I first watched the Rampage/Machida fight I thought Machida won and was just as shocked as Rampage when they said he won. I went back and re-watched it and now I can see why Rampage won. He had an excellent strategy and was doing great at cutting Machida off and closing the distance. Whenever he would step back he would get leg kicked and he would adjust accordingly. I really appreciated the fight the second time around, moreso than the first time. A lot of the time Machida was moving sideways and Rampage was right there with him, almost mimicking Machida's movements. I would have liked to see Machida follow up that flying knee to the body with something as it clearly hurt Rampage, but he just kinda ran off after and didn't capitalize on it. Rampage looked far better than he did against Rashad, which is great because aside from tagging Rashad in the 3rd round, he did dick all in that fight.

Penn can knockout Hughes in 21 seconds all he wants, I still think he is on a descent. I think BJ is by far the more overrated fighter currently. Fitch is going to grapple fuck him to a decision in February.

Oh, and thanks for coming out Karo. See you next time...wait, no we won't and that's awesome.


----------



## SteveMania

The only way Penn is overrated is by those that think he can piss the elixir of life and save a nursery of babies from a burning building.

But because he lost to a guy a touch faster than him, with better output and great timing, he's on a descent and is overrated? The guy mangled Sanchez, Florian and Sherk prior to running into Frankie, all quality guys for the weight, and didn't look worse for wear in any of those fights. It's possible that BJ's best days are behind him because he did look slow against Edgar (which could easily be due to Frankie's speed) but he hasn't shown anything remotely close to a decline outside of that.


----------



## Blasko

SteveMania said:


> The only way Penn is overrated is by those that think he can piss the elixir of life and save a nursery of babies from a burning building.


 Fedor?


----------



## Dark Church

Penn's 12-6-1 in the UFC and 2-3 at WW. He is overrated when people say things like he is one of the best pound for pound fighters in the world or he is the greatest LW of all time. In three of his past six fights Penn has been dominated and no other fighter that has that kind of recent history gets this much respect. Hell people thought Liddell was done after the Jardine fight and he wasn't even finished. Penn joins Shogun, Belfort and Fedor as the most overrated fighters and he is the worst because at least those guys have a winning record in the last two years.


----------



## RKing85

BJ Penn's fans are the reason I don't like him. They drive me nuts.

If BJ didn't have such a big ego and fight as high as 195 (against Machida), he would probably only have one loss on his record before this year (first fight with Pulver) if he fought his career at 155 and would be considered one of the 5 best fighters of all time. But in chasing becomming the chance to be best fighter ever (fighting Hughes, GSP, and Machida) and picking up his losses, he actually really hurt his chance to be known as one of the best fighters ever.


----------



## Rush

BJ is an awesome fighter but the way his hardcore fans go on you would think he is jesus, superman and the hulk all rolled up into one.


----------



## SteveMania

Hating a fighter because of his delusional fans is lame. Every great fighter has lemmings that ride their jock like a rash, including current anachronisms like Chuck, Wand, Mirko, Nog and the like.


----------



## Walls

I could care less about BJ's fans. Yes, they are annoying and most of them think he is the second coming of Christ. But what makes me not like BJ is BJ himself. He's very egotistical and he always has this smug look on his face all the time. He's just one of those fighters I love to see get mashed.

Funny thing is, Kos is far more of a dick than Penn is but I have no issues with Kos at all because I have a feeling everything Kos does is just an act to make him the bad guy and make his fights more money, which is smart. Lesnar does that as well. I genuinely believe that BJ believes he is god`s gift and it annoys me and made the 2nd Edgar fight even funnier when BJ always had this confused look on his face.


----------



## Mafio'

Big upset made here by Rampage. It should have been an upset if he beat the Machida from last year. Now that Shogun have defeated him, he is not in good confidence and Rampage took that as an advantage.
Just hope Shogun will be back before March 2011, if not Dana White says he will get the Title Vacant ...


----------



## MITB

To be honest, I fail to see the controversy in the Machida/Rampage fight. Rampage 29-28 is the right call. I can make no case for Machida winning either of the first two rounds. Rampage comfortably landed more strikes (backed up by the stats), pushed the pace, came across as more agressive and effectively controlled the octogan - all these things together are always gonna give you the round. End of discussion.

I'll go out there and admit, I DO NOT LIKE BJ PENN but to call the guy overrated is absurd. He's one of the most gifted fighters to ever grace the sport of MMA, in saying that I believe Fitch will hold him down for 15 minutes and take a decision.

I'm also looking foward to Babalu/Hendo, which I think is gonna be a close fight. Smith/Daley should be fine as well.


----------



## Blasko

People saying Machida won is fine. The first round was really a pick 'em round and I can see he people would say Machida won. Calling it a robbery is the biggest piece of bullshit I heard all month; especially when Griffin/Lentz was on the same show. 

Aside from the first round, Machida did _nothing_. He circled around the octagon while Rampage chased him with punches, clipping him several times. When he was in the clinch, he didn't work to improve position while Rampage was chopping away at his legs and body. He landed several really nice knees to the body and some leg kicks, but didn't go with it.

Close? Yes. Robbery? Far from the truth.


----------



## Mafio'

Machida is not the same as the time he was Champ', I think after 16 wins, Shogun KO'd him on the First Round just destroy his confidence, now he doesn't take risks, and Rampage get the victory, now I wait for Shogun to beat Rashad so we can get a Rampage/Shogun II


----------



## SteveMania

Again, the same old cliches after a fighter loses. He isn't the same, he's over-the-hill, he should change camps, and so on. Shit happens it's a fight, Rampage fought better than I expected and even though I thought 30-28 Machida would have been righteous, it wasn't a robbery in the least.

No, Machida hasn't peaked. He fought a guy that came out of the gate aggressive and he still landed the sort of volume expected, just Rampage did better than people thought going in. He cut Machida off almost every time Lyoto circled and threw a few baby left hooks in the first two rounds that found the mark.


----------



## Blasko

Saying Machida is done after this fight is absurd. He fought the same fight he has before and it didn't work against a much hungrier Rampage.


----------



## McQueen

Mafio' said:


> Machida is not the same as the time he was Champ', I think after 16 wins, Shogun KO'd him on the First Round just destroy his confidence, now he doesn't take risks, and Rampage get the victory, now I wait for Shogun to beat Rashad so we can get a Rampage/Shogun II


Since when does Machida take risks anyways? The guy waits for openings and then attacks. Thats always been his game.


----------



## Rush

Gerald Harris got cut from the UFC

Aldo may be out of 125 due to a spinal problem.


----------



## SteveMania

I thought the Eliot Marshall cut was premature, this just topped that. You can probably expect a few more odd cuts within the next couple of months. Altogether they'll probably get rid of 40-50 faces, with some unwarranted ones like Harris.


----------



## Blasko

REALLY sucks that Harris got cut. He had a really nice winning streak going before that. 

Also, I think Faber might get himself into 125 if there's someone ready and healthy.


----------



## SteveMania

Crazy thing is, if Harris tapped out in the first round he'd still have a job.


----------



## Myers

Yeah Dana did say he wasn't interested in starring contests and when Harris didn't attempt anything in the final round of a fight he was losing, it probably didn't make Dana to happy. It's going to be an interesting year for many fighters, some decent prospect in the UFC may be getting the one and done treatment.

Disappointed to hear that Aldo won't be fighting at 125, that card is stacked enough that they could just make Gomi/Guida the co-main event and movie up Thiago Silva vs Brandon Vera from the prelims.


----------



## Rush

^ Aldo might still fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Harris cut? that is complete fucking bollocks :cussin: he had one bad night. hopefully he will go to strikeforce or bellator


----------



## Overrated

aldo is out.


----------



## Blasko

Aldo has a messed up back and won't be able to train for a month.


----------



## S-Mac

Gutted Aldo is out i was more excited bout that fight that the main event.


----------



## Overrated

id try and get faber on the card now.


----------



## S-Mac

I think Faber is the only fighter that can replace Aldo on the card, but Faber only fought like last week.


----------



## seancarleton77

- SM™- said:


> I think Faber is the only fighter that can replace Aldo on the card, but Faber only fought like last week.


How about the best under 155 lb. fighter of all time Miguel Torres?


----------



## S-Mac

Forgot about Torres tbh he would be good aswell to replace Aldo.


----------



## Mikey Damage

moving up torres' fight is not a bad idea.

also i know is this ..

with over 4 weeks and a full-ass roster ... they better put on a reasonable co-main event. there is still enough time.


----------



## -Mystery-

According to Wikipedia, Dana vs. Fedor will be the co-main event for 125.


----------



## McQueen

That would be great. Fedor would tap.


----------



## Blasko

Dana's stand up is sharp, but his ground defense is lacking.


----------



## RKing85

lol. That is exactly why I love wikipedia.


----------



## Blasko

Jose Aldo cried when he had to pull out.

Easily my favorite fighter now.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hopefully they add Aldo to the Super Bowl card. Stack that shit even more, plus nobody wants to see Jake Ellenberger fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Crap I thought there was a new Ultimate Fighter today.

I really wanna see a Michael Johnson and Jonathan Brookins final.


----------



## Walls

There wasn't a new TUF last night? I always watch it the next day, so I don't know if there was one or not. I haven't seen anything about a new episode on the sites I go to, so maybe they skipped a week or something?


----------



## McQueen

Anyone off TUF this season look like a good prospect?

Off Topic but are you watching the Taylor Swift Thanksgiving special Dave.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Anyone off TUF this season look like a good prospect?
> 
> Off Topic but are you watching the Taylor Swift Thanksgiving special Dave.


Yes. 

Seeing her in concert next June too.


----------



## McQueen

Take me. She's the best thing thats never been mine.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hi-5 to everyone also watching the Tayswift Thanksgiving special.


----------



## McQueen

I actually doubt I will but I would as I find her immensely charming. At my parents place, so doubt a little T-Sweazy is gonna fly on their TV.


----------



## Blasko

McQueen said:


> Anyone off TUF this season look like a good prospect?


 Mike Johnson, really.

Nam Phan is alright.


----------



## McQueen

With the recent merger I think pretty soon TUF is going to be for guys trying to keep their jobs haha.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Take me. She's the best thing thats never been mine.


Probably taking some girl from work. 

Should work out perfectly. T-Swift comes to town on the 18th, right after the Pens win the Cup again.


----------



## McQueen

Steven Stamkos might have something to say about that.


----------



## Walls

I guess I'm really in the minority in thinking that Swift isn't that good looking.


----------



## Myers

Swift has A cups to her belly button.


----------



## McQueen

walls said:


> I guess I'm really in the minority in thinking that Swift isn't that good looking.


I can't even really give good reasons why I think she is attractive, she is kinda of awkward looking but in an really appealing way. At least to me.


----------



## Stormbringer

McQueen said:


> I can't even really give good reasons why I think she is attractive, she is kinda of awkward looking but in an really appealing way. At least to me.


She has that virgin appeal in that, you know she's clean. But then is ready to be FILTHY! Add in the make-over she had a couple weeks ago, and damn!

http://www.disnology.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Taylor-Swift-Straight-Hair.jpg


----------



## T-C

John Mayer left his potential children all over her face. That's her only downside as far as I can see.


----------



## McQueen

Has he confirmed or not if her body is wonderland?


----------



## T-C

If that is a reference to a Mayer song then I admire your wit Eric but I have never heard any of his stuff to comment. I just enjoy the man as the hollywood pulling machine he is.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that guy doesn't get enough credit for being the smooth mac daddy he is.


----------



## Mikey Damage

when did this thread turn into the tell the truth thread?


----------



## McQueen

Post #10129 appearently.


----------



## Rush

back on topic, i still love this promo. ufc needs to do more that are this good.


----------



## Myers

To bad that promo will be more exciting then the fight.


----------



## Rush

don't be hating son.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Epic promo. Really looking forward to 124. Ultimate Fighter always gets me excited for the coach fights.


----------



## Rush

anyone catch the Katsidis/Marquez fight? was a sick fight.


----------



## Myers

Truth - I watch the "Not Impressed" clip on youtube almost everyday.

GSP has one of the coolest kimura escapes that I have ever seen.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Sticksy said:


> anyone catch the Katsidis/Marquez fight? was a sick fight.


I only caught the last few rounds. Marquez is near impossible to beat. He's probably the best fighter for Pacquiao to fight next. Katsidis arms looked tired at the parts I was watching. Wished I would have started watching earlier on.


----------



## Rush

Katsidis dropped him in the 3rd but couldn't capitalise. Marquez consistantly landed more punches but Katsidis was landing some awesome shots as well and continually backing Marquez up. I had Marquez ahead 76-75 heading into the 9th, it was a pretty close fight until then when Marquez landed some heavy blows and hurt Katdisis. download it/catch a replay.


----------



## SteveMania

Awesome fight, few are as accurate off the ropes as Marquez. Many will rag on the stoppage, but Katsidis faded badly and was getting battered at range. The Katsidis that showed up tonight would have busted up all but a handful of lightweights.


----------



## Rush

i tend to like seeing a guy go down before a stoppage but he was getting blasted and not throwing back. If it went on longer he could've really got fucked up.


----------



## RKing85

in a rare case of an injury replacement making it a better fight than before, Valentijn Overeem is out against Antonio Silva and Mike Kyle is stepping in to fight BigFoot. Makes this fight one I care about now.


----------



## SteveMania

It's a shame that Strikeforce continues to meddle in the Mike Kyle business, the guy's a scumbag. Aside from that, it looks like a more competitive fight than I imagined considering they put it together on such short notice.


----------



## Stormbringer

Was Nam spanking it!?!?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

One hell of a fight. So its an all St. Pierre finale now. Gonna be exciting. Its the fight between the two guys I've been impressed with most all season.


----------



## Crazian

:lmao @ Nam 'plumbing the pipes'.

I was actually hoping for Nam Pham to win the match. Close decision though. Brookins/Johnson should be good.


----------



## SpeedStick

LOL MMA Fighter Vomits Everywhere after a fight


----------



## Myers

Sonnen got his suspension down to six months and can fight at the beginning of March.


----------



## Nercay

Myers said:


> Sonnen got his suspension down to six months and can fight at the beginning of March.


Good to hear, i can't wait.

Man, TUF was pretty good, i've got to say i was hoping for a Brookins/Pham final, but i'm just glad Brookins won. Hope Brookins wins tommorow night, but even if he does i wonder if he will ever be a threat to the massively stacked division :\.


----------



## Nov

Brookins should beat Johnson comfortably in my opinion, he has been the standout of the season. Plus he's just the best all around guy, so I'd love to see him do well.


----------



## SteveMania

I like Brookins to win as well because he's better at just about everything. At the very least it'll probably be a lop-sided decision assuming Johnson is game enough to avoid any chokes. If you thought about making a play on any fight tonight, this is the one. -250 almost seems like a steal.


----------



## RKing85

haha. that puke video is great!


----------



## seancarleton77

Looking forward to tonight's card, Garcia vs. Phan at 145 should be a barn burner.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I've never seen Garcia, seeing as he just came over from WEC. I did like Nam in Ultimate Fighter. Held it up well against a first round onslaught from Johnson. Should be exciting.


----------



## Rush

Garcia getting lit up in the 2nd. being dominated atm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Was hoping for Nam to drop Garcia in that flurry. Nam Phan dominating that round. Garcia's face swelling up.


----------



## -Mystery-

Jesus Christ, Frankie Edgar is such an awful talker.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I really feel like Nam was better. Whatever though, as long as Nam gets more fights it's okay.

Nam should have approached more in the 3rd round, he was hesitant.

Fans are feisty tonight.


----------



## Rush

that was an absolutely bullshit decision. again shows that the judges froth all over a takedown.


----------



## SteveMania

LOL that makes it three bogus decisions in the last year and change for Garcia. He's the anti-Mezger.


----------



## C-Cool

Some of these judges need to lose their licences... like the two judges who thought that Leonard won...


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

@ Wikipedia.

*Featherweight bout: Nam Phan vs. Leonard Garcia.*
Leonard Garcia won by mucking Cecil Peoples cornholio.

I lol'd.


----------



## Y2J™

Sticksy said:


> that was an absolutely bullshit decision. again shows that the judges froth all over a takedown.


I wonder how much Garcia had to pay to get the decision victory. That was almost as bad as the Dunham vs Sherk decision.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

First season of Ultimate Fighter where I like multiple fighters. Brookins, Johnson, Nam. 

Hope Brookins/Johnson is a little closer than everyone is predicting.


----------



## Shivaki

Everyone including Garcia knew that Nam had him. I'm sure this wont be the last that we will see of Nam Phan, hopefully. Good one though.


----------



## Rush

Y2J™ said:


> I wonder how much Garcia had to pay to get the decision victory. That was almost as bad as the Dunham vs Sherk decision.


dude, this was far worse. that was legit the worst decision i have ever seen. a couple come close but this was awful. i can see the argument for how Sherk could potentially have won. There is no way Garcia won this fight. Getting 2 takedowns and doing nothing with them doesn't win you a fight.


----------



## SteveMania

In a perfect world Garcia would be winless since he made brown bread out of Pulver, which is to say he should be on a seven fight losing skid.


----------



## Rush

:lmao i love joe rogan

"that could secure the round. unless its the same judges as the last fight then it could go to a mouse in the corner, etc etc, lady selling beer" :lmao


----------



## Shivaki

Holy crap. Rogan sure isn't holding back about the poor judging.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Judges trolling often this year.


----------



## C-Cool

Shivaki said:


> Holy crap. Rogan sure isn't holding back about the poor judging.


That's the correct way they need to approach this.

No mercy for the NSAC.


----------



## Rush

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2010/12...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter

fightmetric report of that fight. :lmao

Rogan is the man. can't say it enough.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Is this literally the third time Wilkinson got choked out?


----------



## C-Cool

Cody needs an executioner's hood and robe.


----------



## Stormbringer

Thank God, that Rogan has an open mic. It needed to be said. Even Garcia said he didn't win, but he accepted the win. This is the type of thing that kills the legitimacy of the sport. Why on Earth can't decisions be overturned?


----------



## C-Cool

The first two rounds go to Maia... unless the judges have some unknown factors that show that Grove is winning.


----------



## C-Cool

GSP's "English as a second language" speech patterns make me like him even more.

He even makes the word specialty sound awesome... even if he pronounced it wrong.

Also... wow, GSP's getting to the point with this interview.


----------



## Stormbringer

Bonnar to win this. This guy is really underrated...


----------



## C-Cool

I never thought I would say this but... Bonnar's improving.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Paul daley awesome ko...o wait I'm prolly only one watching


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm with Rogan. Stupid to get a point deduction when kneeing from the ground position.


----------



## Stormbringer

Damn, time out with one second left.


----------



## -Mystery-

Someone needs to take away Mazagatti's license.


----------



## Stormbringer

-Mystery- said:


> Someone needs to take away Mazagatti's license.


It was a clean call this time. When it was in the Lesnar/Mir fight, it was shit...


----------



## -Mystery-

DX-Superkick said:


> It was a clean call this time. When it was in the Lesnar/Mir fight, it was shit...


There's one second left in the fight. Just stand them up and give a warning.


----------



## Stormbringer

-Mystery- said:


> There's one second left in the fight. Just stand them up and give a warning.


It was like 3 or 4 clean strikes to the head. I would have stopped him at one, but the guy kept going and that's big. Too many to let go.


----------



## -Mystery-

I only saw 2, but whatever. Same with the knees to the head. That rule sucks. Just give a warning and let Bonnar recover.


----------



## SteveMania

A baby left hook and some Fedor/Nog-eqsue GnP from Hendo, quality finish.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Babalu lights out


----------



## Stormbringer

What is Brookins walking to???


----------



## C-Cool

DX-Superkick said:


> What is Brookins walking to???


The Gorillaz.

Unfortunately, I forgot the title of the song.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Cecil Peoples 

Go Brookins!


----------



## Cleavage

JOHNSON~!


----------



## Stormbringer

Johnson is tossing this guy around!!!


----------



## C-Cool

This match just went the opposite direction.

Brookings is dominating.


----------



## SteveMania

The guy's got a beard on him but he needs to shore up that defense tenfold. This is how I expected the fight to play out notwithstanding the success Johnson had in the first.


----------



## Stormbringer

If Johnson could have stayed on Brook, he would have had the fight, Brook was out on his feet.


----------



## Crazian

Major comeback imo. Brookins has a decent chin, but no standup at all.

Oh, and Nam Pham got robbed earlier. Bad decision.


----------



## Dark Church

I knew Garcia was going to get a split decision and I gave him the first and considered the third a draw. Phan was to conservative while Garcia was throwing and landing a lot especially in the first. I don't think it is as bad as a lot of people think. Overall a boring show though past that and this is why I don't watch TUF anymore.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Brookins has issues with his standup. That's where he definitely needs some improvement. 

I had Phan 29-28. Not sure where they got Garcia's second round for the 29-28 decisions. Very questionable.

STF bringing the wood tonight. Impressive KOs from Daley, and Hendo. Not so much Lawler as Lindland's jaw is even more fragile than glass. It crumples like saran-wrap.


----------



## Walls

I thought Strikeforce tonight was far more entertaining than the TUF finale. Daley looked good tonight, glad he won.


----------



## Overrated

loved SEMTEX putting smith down for the count. lawlers ko was a great combo. overall a brill event from strikeforce. UFC show was an ok event just to many journeymen and prospects fighting.


----------



## Walls

Been a few days since anyone posted in here, and with all the controversy surrounding Rogan in the last few weeks (all BS in my opinion) and seeing as how this is the MMA thread I figured it may fit:










I know that I posted this in the thread for these types of things anyway, but I figured more people in this type of thread would appreciate it more. If anyone knows Rogan's stance on weed,evolution, his fear of big black dicks and where he trains beforehand I think it's funnier. If this violates something then feel free to take it down and I apologize in advance.


----------



## Rush

quality stuff. could've used a reference to eddie bravo, thats just nitpicking though.


----------



## Walls

Well, for some reason the costs of each move aren't showing up (on my screen anyway). Joint Toke took 2 leaf energy and 10th planet took 2 leaf and 2 strength energy to use. Not that it makes any difference really.

I thought about adding something about Bravo on it but then I thought I would just do an Eddie Bravo on his own, but I'll be honest I got lazy and completely forgot.


----------



## Myers

Martin Kampmann vs Diego Sanchez looks to be the main event of the next Versus card in March, Dollaway/Munos is also rumored for the card.

Kid Yamamoto is in talks with signing with the UFC, he could fight as early as February or March.

Florian is out of his fight with Dunham, Melvin Guillard is going to fill in for Florian.


----------



## killacamt

I myself am excited for UFC this weekend. Just placed my order online, I figured since I get my entire tv package for free, 44.95 for the ppv isn't all that bad. I've never seen GSP fight so that's a big reason why I ordered it. hopefully there are some big knockouts this weekend...


----------



## McQueen

Expect 25 minutes of Koscheck getting grapplefucked.


----------



## Myers

I only expect a knockout in the Alves fight and the Struve/Mcorkle fight.


----------



## McQueen

Skyscraper is awesome.


----------



## killacamt

McQueen said:


> Expect 25 minutes of Koscheck getting grapplefucked.


quote of the year!!!1


----------



## -Mystery-

Still banking on Koscheck putting GSP to sleep.


----------



## McQueen

I was being serious. They've fought before and that was 15 minutes of Koscheck getting grapplefucked.


----------



## Myers

I would like nohting more then to see Kos get KTFO, but I am not expecting that. I can see Koscheck being a tougher challenge for GSP and pulling off a TKO victory. Kos to play the role of matress in this fight for 5 rounds is my prediction.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I see GSP winning by decision. I just hope there are some KO's on the card. The main card for their last card all went to decision. Overdue for a "holy shit" KO, imo.


----------



## Rush

McCorkle to tear off Struve's arm and take it home with him plz.


----------



## Bullseye

Rockhead said:


> I see GSP winning by decision. I just hope there are some KO's on the card. The main card for their last card all went to decision. Overdue for a "holy shit" KO, imo.


Did you not see 123?


----------



## McQueen

UFC 123: Machida vs Alves? :side:


----------



## Rush

:lmao MCqueen i'd forgotten about that.

Ben, did you not see the the TUF 12 finale? every main card fight was a decision


----------



## Myers

How many pounds does everyone think Alves is coming in at. I am going to say 171.5


----------



## McQueen

I'll never forget and Ben isn't living that down on my watch.

Yeah 171 sounds about right.


----------



## Rush

Alves won't be under 172 unless he's epically dehydrated or he's taken off his cock.


----------



## Bullseye

McQueen said:


> UFC 123: Machida vs Alves? :side:






Sticksy said:


> :lmao MCqueen i'd forgotten about that.
> 
> Ben, did you not see the the TUF 12 finale? every main card fight was a decision


I did. I assumed he meant PPVs.



McQueen said:


> I'll never forget and Ben isn't living that down on my watch.
> 
> Yeah 171 sounds about right.


----------



## SteveMania

Training with Askren isn't going make anyone more prepared for an explosive double guy like GSP. The main area where Askren excels is in scrambles because he's not the fastest guy on the turn, GSP on the otherhand murks guys with his blast double leg and his ability to change levels on the fly. That'll be Koscheck's downfall.

It's going to be a reactionary fight for Koscheck, one where he'll likely be more tuned in on what GSP is doing rather than implementing his own game. Barring a knockdown, I don't see GSP finishing but I'm expecting a better performance than the Hardy fight.


----------



## Bullseye

According to the MMAPlayground fantasy picks, for UFC 127 in Sydney, it's going to be BJ Penn vs Jon Fitch. That's worthy enough of my purchasing a ticket


----------



## Mikey Damage

yeah, that fight has been offical since 123.

soti vs siver, as well.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Stone Cold sXe said:


> I did. I assumed he meant PPVs.


Nah was actually talking about the last event, which was the UF Finale.


----------



## Myers

Kid Yamamoto is facing Demetrious Johnson at UFC 126. Bantamweight is getting stacked with Faber,Cruz,Torres,Mendez and now Kid.

UFC 126 is looking great 

MAIN CARD

* Champ Anderson Silva vs. Vitor Belfort (for middleweight title)
* Forrest Griffin vs. Rich Franklin
* Ryan Bader vs. Jon Jones
* Antonio Banuelos vs. Miguel Torres
* Demetrious Johnson vs. Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto*

PRELIMINARY CARD

* Paul Kelly vs. Sam Stout
* Jake Ellenberger vs. Carlos Eduardo Rocha*
* Gabe Ruediger vs. Paul Taylor*
* Mike Pierce vs. Kenny Robertson*
* Kyle Kingsbury vs. Ricardo Romero*


----------



## SteveMania

I don't think Kid's going to set the world on fire, but if he actually trains for this he should beat up Johnson on the feet and stop the takedown. The match-up is a little surprising to me because Johnson is a future 125er and should be given a little more latitude match-making wise. That's a sick card though anyway.


----------



## McQueen

I'm most excited for Paul Kelly/Sam Stout but that is a really good card although I think the Main Event is going to last all of 2 minutes. Unless it turns into Dance Dance Anderson Silva again.


----------



## Myers

I think Belfort will gas after the second round. I am curious to see what kind of Anderson shows up. He looked slower in his last fight even though he said he was fighting with bruised ribs, and he is only getting older. I highly doubt Belfort will pull off a victory, but I think he could overwhelm Silva early in the fight and possibly get the knockout.


----------



## McQueen

I think Belfort overwhelming Silva early is the only chance he has.


----------



## Myers

The opener for tonight's card is online for some reason.


----------



## McQueen

MAC DANZIG!

Pretty ironic seeing Sean McCorkle calling someone else ugly.


----------



## Myers

Watched k1 grand prix today, I was surprised to see Overeem take it this year.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

People, two UFC prelims will air on UFC.com via live stream in 20 minutes. Spike TV got their Video Game Awards tonight at that time slot. Just letting you all know.


----------



## Rush

hazelett/bocek up now on ufc.com


----------



## Rush

Bocek with a very nice triangle. good ground fight, albeit short.


----------



## McQueen

Bocek move up or Hazelett move down a division?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Can anyone pm me a stream? <3


----------



## Rush

Hazelett went down to 155. disappointing loss for him tbh. 3 losses on the trot, he'll probably be cut.

^ free prelims on ufc.com

when the event starts i'll get some streams.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Apparently I have to order the event or pay 3 dollars to watch the fights online. Donkey shit.


----------



## RKing85

it takes about 30 seconds to find a free stream on the internet.

Best case scenraio for the UFC would be a draw or Koscheck to win a contraversial decision. That way they can rematch in April in Toronto and they would sell that place out in a week. 65,000.

For main card I got Stevenson, Jim Miller, Alves, Struve, and GSP


----------



## McQueen

I'll probably pass on the show unless someone can find a good free stream.


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> I'll probably pass on the show unless someone can find a good free stream.


Just watch the main event for Koscheck's championship victory.


----------



## McQueen

If he wins I actually probably will watch.


----------



## -Mystery-

Oh, he will win. Bringing another championship to Pittsburgh.


----------



## McQueen

I forgot that he is from that area.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Or even if Koscheck don't win, its worth tuning in to hear the heat he'll get in Montreal.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wouldn't be surprised if someone tries stabbing Koscheck on his way to the cage.


----------



## Rush

Dan Miller with the split decision win. Could see it either way but i had it to Miller tbh. Neither guy did much but Miller got the takedowns and did a bit of damage. frustrating fight to watch.


----------



## Rush

alves/howard up now. anyone else watching?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Plenty of great leg kicks in that round. Alves wins the round for me.


----------



## Rush

10-9 Alves, good fight thus far.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Thiago looks amazing


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Alves looking so damn fresh. Howard needs something drastic.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

those leg kicks are so damn nasty


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Cam somebody post a stream please? I really need it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Great opener. Alves was on such great form tonight. Threw some nasty kicks, and had swift counters for anytime Howard engaged.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Alves is back! With his tenth victory in UFC


----------



## Mikey Damage

I only saw rounds 2 and 3, but Alves looked very sharp. Then again, Howard plays into Alves strength, so I wasn't exactly expecting anything different.


----------



## Mikey Damage

[HIDE=25]http://www.firstrow.net/sports/boxing-wwe-ufc.html[/HIDE]


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

WTF. So unexpected


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

That was one sneaky KO.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that punched looked really weak.

joe daddy has a glass chin.


----------



## Bullseye

4-1-1 on the prelim fights


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

hahaha yea
Just BAM out of no where.
Punched looked kind of weak for a KO


----------



## Rush

Danzig with a big KO. wow.

he clocked him clean on the jaw. wasn't as soft as it first looked.


----------



## McQueen

Did Little Mac KO Joe Daddy or something?

I guess so. Good to see Danzig get a win for once.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yeah surprised that was a KO. I didn't even see it in real time. Just saw Stevenson go down.

Well I asked for a main card KO and got one.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

tapped dat ass !


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Way to go Miller!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Wow. Streak over. Can't believe it!

It was all Oliveira in various positions, looked impressive. And boom Miller grabs the leg. I don't know why Oliveira attacked Miller's body whilst in the lock.


----------



## Rush

Miller with an impressive submission.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

good fight


----------



## Rush

WAR McCorkle


----------



## Mikey Damage

i still cannot believe this fight is the co main event.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Struve looks goofy as fuck


----------



## Bullseye

WOW. That was pretty good.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Struve!!!!!!

Skyscraper unloading after turning him over. Bloodied McCorkle up as well.

Another undefeated streak over.


----------



## C-Cool

Struve messed a man up!


----------



## Rush

damn.


----------



## killacamt

time for GSP to go ape shit on the lil punk


----------



## McQueen

Struve is awesome.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

The Skyscraper!


----------



## killacamt

come on get this prelim off my screen


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

haha he did sweep him and beat the hell out of him

stills looks like Manute Bol tho


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> Struve is awesome.


struve is pretty shit in all honesty. i like McCorkle due to him being a hilarious poster on the UG but he's not a top tier fighter and he was close to getting Struve with a kimura. No cage then Struve gets fucked up in that fight. He really has to improve heaps if he wants to be up there in contention for the belt.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

OK GSP time. I think McQueen and -Mystery- are down with the Kos.


----------



## Mikey Damage

nervous as hell, right now.

they say cheering for a fighter is different from cheering for team. however, right now, i feel like i'm about to watch my favorite club in a huge match.


----------



## McQueen

I'm just sick of GSP having non competitive fights. Kos ain't beating him.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

I bet on Koz
so gogogo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> nervous as hell, right now.
> 
> they say cheering for a fighter is different from cheering for team. however, right now, i feel like i'm about to watch my favorite club in a huge match.


You'll be feeling the same for the big Arsenal game on Monday. :agree:

Feel the HEAT. Kos all smiles.


----------



## killacamt

man I'm geeked for this match...here we go!!!!!


----------



## killacamt

good 1st round...GSP wins


----------



## Rush

10-9 gsp.


----------



## Bullseye

10-9 GSP

Edit - should of just quoted Sticksy

Edit #2 - 10-9 GSP in Round 2


----------



## killacamt

20-18 I meant


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Kos's left eye rendered useless. GSP's jabs have done the job.

Can't be 10-9 in the 2nd round bro ^^


----------



## Rush

20-18 GSP


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

GSP just out classing Koz


----------



## Bullseye

30-27 GSP.

Herb Dean knows what is up


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Koz needs to get past that jab. I'm not cheering for him though, so he can keep on eating them.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I want GSP to finish this. Clearly won all three rounds, go for the finish. Kos isn't doing much on standup.


----------



## C-Cool

Oh no...

Please don't end this fight.


----------



## Rush

30-27 GSP

Shithouse fight tbh. Koscheck has nothing on GSP and GSP can't outwrestle Kos so he's just jabbing his way to a decision victory.


----------



## killacamt

give it up Josh give it up


----------



## Rush

40-35 GSP


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

lol Koscheck's face

my god


----------



## killacamt

Rockhead said:


> I want GSP to finish this. Clearly won all three rounds, go for the finish. Kos isn't doing much on standup.


agreed....


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

And now, Kozzy is blind in one eye...


----------



## Rush

50-44. shut out win. fucking boring fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Rogan still shittin on the judges. :lmao

Who the hell goes for GSP next? He's far and wide the best Welterweight in UFC. GSP destroyed Koscheck with his jabs. Ugly ass eye.


----------



## Rush

gsp vs anderson silva. please. please.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

strong face turn by Josh in the interviews


----------



## -Mystery-

So if GSP won't lay on top of you to death, he'll jab you to death!

Crushed.


----------



## Rush

GSP should've made Kos leave on a stretcher. He couldn't see out of the left eye after the end of the first ffs.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I agree. GSP could have finished by hammering out with left's, Kos wasn't doing shit. GSP needs to start finishing fights. 

Agreed with Rogan, move up in weight bro.


----------



## Mikey Damage

he's a complete fighter. he can defeat you so many ways.

the corner was calling for the KO in the 4th and 5th round, I'm disappointed he didn't his KO ... but seriously, that was an ass-whopping. you don't turn someone's face into that without putting the hurt on them.


----------



## Rush

trouble with GSP is that he knows he can win by following his gameplan so thats all he'll do. Koscheck was way slower, neither had a wrestling advantage and GSP is a much better technical striker. He should've gone hard in the 3rd round once his jabs had fucked with Kos' eye and used a bunch of hooks and put some power behind his punches. His jabs were landing hard and often but they weren't going to finish the fight and both guys knew it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Yeah, GSP needs to move up to 185 for the Toronto show.

Nobody wants to see GSP/Penn 3 or GSP/Fitch 2.


----------



## Mikey Damage

GSP vs Nick Diaz.

Make it happen, Dana.


----------



## Rush

i'd get a semi for that fight as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

if GSP would stand, that'd be one hell of a jab-fight.


----------



## Dark Church

GSP/Shields will happen first before he moves up. After that fight he would probably fight at 185.


----------



## Rush




----------



## laineytheman

I've watched all main card fights except McCorkle/Struve

Danzig/Stevenson= Stevenson was doing better in the exchanges, it was pretty lucky by Danzig, good timing but I wouldn't say it was because of awesome technique or skill. I was so pissed off, I'm a huge fan of Stevenson and it was so upsetting.

Howard/Alves=Fight of the night at least on the main card, Alves is back.

Miller/Oliveria=Good showcase of both BJJ skills, just shows Miller is a touch ahead of Oliveria. Miller deserves a title shot now, who else is there?

GSP/Koscheck=If it was a stand up fight with Koscheck having two full vision eyes it would have been closer I reckon but GSP would have still won 49-46 or 48-47 still. Koscheck has heart, mad respect for him for staying in there. GSP shows he is the top pound for pound fighter in the world. Dana is talking shit saying Anderson is P4P Top Fighter with his performances against Cote, Maia, Leities and the fact he got the shit kicked out of him for 4.5 rounds by Sonnen, GSP is #1.

GSP v Diaz would be insane! Looking forward to GSP v Shields though.


----------



## Rush

wec guys get the next shot. unification of the belt. after that the winner of gomi/guida will probably get the next shot. wec has some legit lightweights tbh, be good to mix things up. Soti/Miller should be next up after soti destroys siver.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd throw Miller in there with Ken-Flo then give Soti the winner of Guida/Gomi. Dunham's floating around there too. Hmm.


----------



## Stormbringer

Lainey, the only thing I can say for Anderson being number one is he finishes fights. Yeah he played Maia, but that was to piss on Dana. GSP he goes to decision in unspectacular fights. But I will say that Anderson's talent gap is waaay higher to his division than GSP's is to his. By that I mean, GSP has tougher competition, while still being as good as Anderson.


----------



## McQueen

I think GSP is better personally.


----------



## -Mystery-

My idea barring any injuries...

-Silva/Belfort in February
-GSP/Shields in April
-Silva/Okami and GSP's 185 debut in August or September
-Silva/GSP in December in the Garden


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

I watched the pay per view! It was very enjoyable. I liked all of the fights. They were all entertaining and most of them weren't one sided except for GSP vs. Josh Koscheck. Thiago and Pierson were impressive. GSP was obviously excellent like usual. The fight was finished after the first round. Props to Josh for hanging in there even though he probably couldn't see properly at that point. I can't wait for the next UFC event. The more I watch UFC, the more I prefer it over professional wrestling.


----------



## McQueen

Was GSP not impressed by Josh Koscheck's performance?


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

He said he was! Such sportsmanship!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

WWE became a joke to me after watching UFC. Probably the greatest switch I've made in my life.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

I feel the same way! I've been a fan of professional wrestling ever since I was 5 years old. I started to lose interest in 2006. There were some pretty horrible matches and storylines between 2003-2006 as well but I pretty much gave up on WWE after watching so many bad matches and storylines. TNA was good for a while too but that has went to shit as well. I don't watch ROH frequently but when I do, I tend to enjoy it. However, there is nothing like UFC. I started watching it a couple of months ago and I've been so impressed. The pay per views are entertaining and the fights usually contain an equal amount of offense and defense from both fighters (depending on who wrestles, of course). Sure, there are the bad guys vs. the good guys usually which is scripted but at least it's not a male soap opera which is what most of professional wrestling has become.


----------



## McQueen

~Fallen Angel~ said:


> He said he was! Such sportsmanship!


GSP needs to stop being a fucking bitch. You said you were gonna kick his ass and he did. Be boastful man, boastful.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

He's a humble guy. He also apologized for not taking Josh down which I thought was unnecessary. He's a smart guy; he knows how to win.


----------



## SteveMania

People moaning about the fight, get real. The expectations some have for guys like GSP, Anderson, Fedor, and the like borders on stupidity. It was still an ass-whooping of the first degree, GSP did indeed play it a bit safe by predominantly working behind the jab even when it was clear that Kos was barely there but it was a beating and he did land an assortment of nasty kicks, hooks, and hard straight rights.

I don't mind a bit of safe play so long as the guy is engaging and landing hard but the way some of you guys are talking you'd think that last night's main event was on the level of Sylvia/Monson.


----------



## obby

I'm a month late for this, but I didin't know this thread existed a month ago, so...


BJ Penn won in 21 seconds at UFC 123! WOOT!


----------



## Walls

Rockhead said:


> WWE became a joke to me after watching UFC. Probably the greatest switch I've made in my life.


This is exactly what happened to me. Lifelong E fan but stopped watching completely a few months ago now because I realized how stupid it all is in comparison. UFC all the way for me now. Been a massive fan of the UFC since late 04 but it really turned into obsession this year.

Josh has a broken orbital bone (happened in the first round) and cannot fly home because a air pocket developed behind it and it wouldn't be safe for him to fly. He'll have to drive there and will need surgery to repair it. GSP fucked him up good, but honestly the fight got to be a little tedious to watch. I take nothing away from GSP and it was a perfect game plan, but it was still tedious to watch after 3 rounds. I'm not complaining that he didn't finish him either, it was a great performance.


----------



## Rush

SteveMania said:


> People moaning about the fight, get real. The expectations some have for guys like GSP, Anderson, Fedor, and the like borders on stupidity. It was still an ass-whooping of the first degree, GSP did indeed play it a bit safe by predominantly working behind the jab even when it was clear that Kos was barely there but it was a beating and he did land an assortment of nasty kicks, hooks, and hard straight rights.
> 
> I don't mind a bit of safe play so long as the guy is engaging and landing hard but the way some of you guys are talking you'd think that last night's main event was on the level of Sylvia/Monson.


it was an ass whooping but it was playing it safe the entire fight. would rather see him turn it up which he only did occasionally. compare this to the Fitch fight, both one sided decisions but he turned it on against Fitch.


----------



## SteveMania

GSP wasn't just jabbing and was, most of the time, following the jab with a good straight right and from the fourth on with a hook behind the jab. He was beating the shit out of Kos, not just outpointing him, and the only thing that made it boring was the fact that it wasn't ever remotely close.

Until GSP actually looks like he's being challenged it is going to be relatively boring whether he yokes the opponent out or KOs them in thirty seconds simply because fights with GSP are beginning to seem like a foregone conclusion before they step in the cage.


----------



## McQueen

SteveMania said:


> GSP wasn't just jabbing and was, most of the time, following the jab with a good straight right and from the fourth on with a hook behind the jab. He was beating the shit out of Kos, not just outpointing him, and the only thing that made it boring was the fact that it wasn't ever remotely close.
> 
> Until GSP actually looks like he's being challenged it is going to be relatively boring whether he yokes the opponent out or KOs them in thirty seconds simply because fights with GSP are beginning to seem like a foregone conclusion before they step in the cage.


This is why i'm not excited for GSP fights. He's clearly better than anyone else at 170 and I find his respectful attitude towards everyone pretty boring, I might be more interested if the guy started talking shit.


----------



## Myers

I don't mind GSP respecting the fighters before the fight but when he is that much better then everybody he faces, he needs to finish sometimes. Kos could not see out of one of his eyes for last four rounds of the fight, GSP unloaded with punches and could have taken him down easily at anytime. The opportunities were there he just doesn't pull the trigger. 

I would go as far as to say this was like Anderson Silva vs Damien Maia, just with GSP staying busy in the last two rounds. Kind of funny considering both Kos and Maia had a closed up eye at the end of the fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Loved seeing Alves back on form like that, hopefully this is the Alves we see everytime and making weight.

GSP jab clinic was awesome and Danzig KO'ing stevenson was great to see


----------



## Dice Darwin

I was fine with the GSP win. I don't think he could've finished Koscheck if he tried. GSP struggled to take him down, and even then couldn't keep him there long enough to ever get a submission. Couldn't go crazy in the standup much, because that's when Koscheck landed a few hard shots. So he handled it right. Like a champ.


----------



## Lihen

I was proud of Koscheck, I wanted him to win but it wasnt to be. He fought like a true warrior, he went the distance all 5 rounds, continued fighting even a nasty on his eye and gave GSP a run for his money in the 4th round had he finished the fight there he'd be champion right now. Still I believe he will be champ one day.


----------



## RKing85

He was giving GSP a run for his money in the 4th round?

what fight were you watching?


----------



## seancarleton77

RKing85 said:


> He was giving GSP a run for his money in the 4th round?
> 
> what fight were you watching?


The one in his head officiated by Cookie/Vegetable Monster.


----------



## Walls

As long as you kept Cookie Monster happy with bags of cookies, I think he could be a legit judge. I think he would give fights to the more overly aggressive fighters because he knows what it's like to want something and be hyper aggressive about it to obtain it and I think he would respect that.

Need to keep him cookied up, though. Last thing we need is that guy running out of cookies, freaking the fuck out and when Rogan is interviewing the fighter who won the fight he runs into the Octagon, Mayhem style, and goes 'WHERE'S MY COOKIIIIIIIIIESSSS!!!!!????" and freaking the fuck out of everyone. Most of all Rogan, as he will probably be high and if he saw Cookie Monster like that he might freak the fuck out and have a panic attack. I think Cookie Monster would calm him down though and they could sit down and talk about it over some cookies as Joe would no doubt be a little hungry.

Sadly, none of this could ever happen as Joe stays sober for all UFC shows and the UFC has no control over who scores fights


----------



## Lihen

RKing85 said:


> He was giving GSP a run for his money in the 4th round?
> 
> what fight were you watching?


I saw what I saw, it you have a different opinion then have it, but please don't criticize. People have different views of what the fight was, this was mine plain and simple.


----------



## Walls

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but I still don't see how Josh came even close in the 4th round. GSP dominated him completely.


----------



## Rush

pretty sure i gave the 4th round 10-8 to GSP due to Koscheck not landing much, if at all. 

I looked it up on fightmetric, want to guess how many strikes Koscheck landed in the 4th round? 1. He landed one fucking strike. 1 strike from 30 attempts and you think he almost won it in that round? Air boxing only wins you decisions when you're Leonard Garcia.


----------



## McQueen

I didn't see the fight but LOL.


----------



## seancarleton77

GSP looked like Manny. But unlike Manny's dream match with Mayweather we'll actually get to see GSP vs. A. Silva.


----------



## Lihen

Aside from the jokes of my opinion, which again is mine alone, I never expected anyone to agree with it. So if we could be mature and agree to disagree on the issue at hand and move forward, what do you think of the fight card for UFC 125 which can be seen here en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UFC_125, the Gray Maynard vs Frankie Edgar looks to be a great way to start the year.


----------



## Walls

I don't see how moving on is the mature thing to do, people are just curious as to how you came to that conclusion when no one else did, that's all. No one is being immature as of yet. You could have been blasted for your opinion on it but people here just simply disagreed with it. As Sticksy said, Josh landed 1 punch, so I'm interested to know how he won it.

You are right, though. It is your opinion and I'm not going to give you shit for it. You can say the moon is red and that's your opinion and you are entitled to it. I think that thinking Josh won that round is pretty much the same as thinking the moon is red but again, just me.

At 125, I think Maynard may grapple fuck Edgar to a decision but after the second BJ fight, I'm not as convinced. Honestly though, I don't give a shit about that fight. I'll watch it, but I won't really care about it.


----------



## Bullseye

Edgar will get Maynard. Frankie showed us what he's got when he knocked over BJ, twice, and should take care of Maynard


----------



## Rush

he's been beaten by Maynard once before so its asinine to assume that just cause Edgar beat BJ twice that he'll roll through Maynard as well. Will be a pretty even fight imo and it will go 5 rounds. As for a winner, not sure. I'm leaning towards Edgar at this point.


----------



## McQueen

I hoping its Edgar. Maynard is a pretty boring fighter, he did beat up NATE DIAZ though.


----------



## seancarleton77

The main event doesn't interest me near as much as Gomi vs. Guida or Diaz vs. the Stun Gun. I know Edgar is exciting and Maynard is.... well he wins but it's just not as exciting on paper as it will be on pay per view.


----------



## Bullseye

Sticksy said:


> he's been beaten by Maynard once before so its asinine to assume that just cause Edgar beat BJ twice that he'll roll through Maynard as well. Will be a pretty even fight imo and it will go 5 rounds. As for a winner, not sure. I'm leaning towards Edgar at this point.


That's why I said he should, not he will.


----------



## SteveMania

I've got Maynard, narrowly.

If he fights like he did against Florian, sets up that power double midway through each round, he should take it. BJ, a woefully inferior wrestler to Maynard, got Edgar to the mat on frequent deep in their second fight. If anything else it'll be interesting to see if Edgar's scrambles are up to par, because he will be taken down if Maynard commits.


----------



## Myers

I'm excited for the last WEC show tomorrow, I've 250 on Henderson retaining. I'm taking Cruz to retain as well.

Rumors going around that Shields/GSP and JDS/Velazquez could be on tap for UFC 131 in Toronto.

Also, it looks like they are going to to a card in Brazil in August.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that Brazil will be loaded by default.

A card loaded with Brazilians, you know it will deliver


----------



## SteveMania

The Rogers Centre seats around 46,000, the HSBC arena holds about 20,000. Guys will be lining up to fight in Toronto, so you can be sure they'll go to town for that one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

ufc is throwing around 50 to 60 thousand in attendance.

which sounds like some fans will be shafted with seats with poor sight lines.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> that Brazil will be loaded by default.
> 
> A card loaded with Brazilians, you know it will deliver


Unless they coast once they are up in the fight.

I would mark the fuck out if they do GSP/Silva in Brazil.


----------



## -Mystery-

Silva/Okami in Brazil tbh.


----------



## T-C

seancarleton77 said:


> *GSP looked like Manny.* But unlike Manny's dream match with Mayweather we'll actually get to see GSP vs. A. Silva.


How??


----------



## seancarleton77

T-C said:


> How??


He totally dominated and picked apart a top talent and made him look like a bum.


----------



## T-C

Oh right, ok. I thought you were talking about styles.


----------



## Rmx820

Fuck. I forgot WEC was in Phoenix, would have gotten tickets .


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dominick Cruz is a piece of shit fighter. I might be misunderstanding what he was trying to do in this fight tonight but he comes off as the do anything to win the fight fuck the fans type of fighter. Not my kind of fighter as somebody who watches just to be entertained and not get more frustrated than the guy fighting him.


----------



## Dark Church

Cruz/Faber would be a great fight for the UFC to book. These guys legit hate eachother and it could make for a great build up for the fight.


----------



## Myers

What was he doing to piss you off?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Myers said:


> What was he doing to piss you off?


His defense from stand up. I'm not a fan of the running away ducking left and right shit. Then when the guy gets agressive he gets taken down. I don't know just felt like a one sided and boring fight.

I would actually wanna see him fight Faber though. That could be good if Faber can win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

henderson better pull this off.

I think he's down 3-1 in rounds right now. Needs a finish.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Woah this fight is very entertaining. I'm liking Pettis fighting style. Kinda reminds me of a Strikeforce guy.


----------



## Rmx820

holy fuck that would have been amazing


----------



## Mikey Damage

OAMFG 

ASFOMASGL;AS


ANTHONY PETTIS IS NOW MY FAVORITE FIGHTER.

THAT WAS INSANE!


----------



## Myers

Holy Shit!


----------



## BMR

Was behind just saw that wall climb kick..Pettis is a beast.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Josh Gross questions the legality of that kick.

Who gives a shit, that was awesome!

edit: Upon replay, he grazed him. if he connects full-on, Hendo is out cold.


----------



## Myers

It still looked badass!


----------



## SteveMania

Pettis is the truth, his wrestling has improved dramatically in just over a year. I don't think he beats either Maynard or Edgar though.


----------



## SteveMania

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Woah this fight is very entertaining. I'm liking Pettis fighting style. Kinda reminds me of a Strikeforce guy.



What?


----------



## Rmx820

That was fucking awesome. Glad Pettis won.


----------



## BMR




----------



## SteveMania

Good stuff, ZP providing the skinny as usual.


----------



## seancarleton77

That's the shit Van Damme used to do in movies. This dude is legit bad ass. I hope he KO's the winner of Edgar and what's his name. I was cheering for Bendo but that shit was so INSANE it came all the way back to sanity and once again back to insanity. Fuck Rob Van Dam Pettis is one of a kind. Tony Jaa is jealous.


----------



## Mikey Damage

only 23. the champs are young.

the future of MMA is so fucking bright.....


----------



## SteveMania

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Dominick Cruz is a piece of shit fighter. I might be misunderstanding what he was trying to do in this fight tonight but he comes off as the do anything to win the fight fuck the fans type of fighter. Not my kind of fighter as somebody who watches just to be entertained and not get more frustrated than the guy fighting him.



This is laughable.

His boxing was clinical and thorough, and it's not even the best part of his game. You want finishes all the time, stick to pro wrestling.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Woah this fight is very entertaining. I'm liking Pettis fighting style. Kinda reminds me of a Strikeforce guy.


the fuck are you on son?


----------



## Mikey Damage

cruz connected with 283 punches.

that's impressive.


----------



## S-Mac

Gotta love Pettis he is a beast


----------



## Rush

colemillerATT Cole Miller
@cowboycerrone wish i couldve seen it live so my blood could boil i was on a plane but after I fight Wiman I'll gladly remove one of ur arms

cerrone/miller needs to happen. would be a sick fight, both guys go hard.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

Watched UFC 101 last night (came on TV), decent show.

Forrest Griffin vs Anderson Silva remains to be one of the most entertaining fights ever for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## McQueen

Fight kinda made me mad really. It was funny and impressive on Silva's part but I was pretty let down tbh.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26

Yeah the fight really made me doubt the legitimacy of it all, and I lost a lot of love for Forrest for going down like that. 

Anderson was amazing though in all fairness, his taunting and dodging were awesome. Hence why it was entertaining for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## McQueen

I was dissipointed because I was expecting a longer fight is all.


----------



## Rush

now you know how your lady friends feel Mc2minute


----------



## McQueen

Mc2Minute :lmao

Better Mc30Seconds I guess.


----------



## Rush

i felt 2 minutes worked better as its how long it takes for your noodle to get cooked :side:

back on topic, that Pettis kick, epic.


----------



## Dark Church

I really want Dana to make Cruz/Faber the coaches for TUF 13. Also Pettis was on 1st Take on ESPN 2 just to talk about that kick.


----------



## Obese Turtle

Fedor vs. Bigfoot Silva - Jan. 29. Herschel Walker also on the card.


----------



## SteveMania

M-1 vouched for a spot on a February card, which you can expect Fedor/Silva will headline on Showtime. I honestly don't see Fedor fighting more than 2-3 more times under their banner. With all the red tape surrounding M-1 and their heads, he'll probably cap off his career in Russia and call it quits within the next two years. Pretty pathetic ending to a great career.


----------



## laineytheman

We all wanna see Nick Diaz v GSP...all of us!


----------



## SteveMania

If the Diaz brothers could wrestle I'm game. Otherwise it's a more violent episode of Sherk/Diaz.


----------



## Rush

i love Diaz but he'd get murked against GSP.


----------



## SteveMania

Right now I'd say Shields has the best chance if he can hit a guillotine during a scramble. In another 2-3 years guys like Woodley and Askren would be interesting.


----------



## Rush

If Askren can develop his striking over the next few years then i reckon he could be the man to take GSP.


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC needs to sign Askren, and put him on the Jon Jones plan.


----------



## Dark Church

Nick Diaz wouldn't stand a chance against GSP, Koscheck, Fitch, Penn or Shields. Hell he was afraid to fight Jay Hieron. Paul Daley is probably going to decimate him soon anyway.


----------



## McQueen

Paul Daley is going to get choked out. He's a [email protected] anyways.

Diaz/Penn could make for an interesting fight.


----------



## Myers

I wouldn't take Daley in that fight, but if they are just going to stand and bang, you can't doubt his KO power

I hope shields doesn't gas like he did against Kampmann, because he will just get fucked up by GSP.

What does GSP say to a bunch of ants that aren't in a line? "I am not impressed with your poor form ants"


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> I wouldn't take Daley in that fight, but if they are just going to stand and bang, you can't doubt his KO power
> 
> I hope shields doesn't gas like he did against Kampmann, because he will just get fucked up by GSP.
> 
> *What does GSP say to a bunch of ants that aren't in a line? "I am not impressed with your poor form ants"*


saw that on the UG the other day only it was an ant who had bad posture. good joke though.



Dark Church said:


> Nick Diaz wouldn't stand a chance against GSP, Koscheck, Fitch, Penn or Shields. Hell he was afraid to fight Jay Hieron. Paul Daley is probably going to decimate him soon anyway.


Diaz would never fight Shields, would be interesting vs Penn, could fuck up both Kos and Fitch or alternatively get grapplefucked for 3 rounds and lose a decision and would get pounded by GSP. Diaz is going to fuck up Daley, he's not dumb enough to stand and let Daley swing at him and considering Daley has nothing to offer besides the chance of a KO then i see himgetting subbed within a couple of minutes of the fight being on the ground.


----------



## Dark Church

Diaz stood with Scott Smith for three rounds and his ground game is nearly non existent.


----------



## Guest

Diaz would submit Daley on the ground, but I'm not sure he could get him there. Daley has okay TDD and is pretty strong. Should be a good fight either.


----------



## Rush

Scott Smith =/= Paul Daley. Smith may hit hard but he's got no way of setting it up, not very technical and incrediably sloppy.

Diaz's ground game is non-existant? you on crack son? just because he hasn't been on the ground much lately doesn't mean he won't be a threat if the fight goes to the mat.

Daley's defense is pretty rubbish.


----------



## Myers

Dark Church said:


> Diaz stood with Scott Smith for three rounds *and his ground game is nearly non existent.*


----------



## Rush

You dont see that shit in MMA. Who in MMA go go's anyone cept me 

- Nick 'the fucking man' Diaz


----------



## Guest

Too bad the fight was called a NC 8*D


----------



## Rush

i think if you're able to gogo someone while high that should be praised, not punished.


----------



## SteveMania

It's a dangerous match-up considering Daley's power is bananas, the guy can throw and he has more individual technique than Nick standing. Everything said though, I'll never forget Daley getting jabbed to death by Nick fucking Thompson of all people. 25 minutes also favors Diaz more.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> Paul Daley is going to get choked out. He's a [email protected] anyways.
> 
> Diaz/Penn could make for an interesting fight.


Agreed. Daley would get finished before he landed half a dozen punches.

I would go with Diaz against Penn, but they both have excellent boxing and jujitsu. BJ has better take down defensive wrestling. Although Nick has the best cardio in MMA so he does have that advantage.

Diaz also has a good chin on him.


----------



## Rush

^ clay guida says hello @ the cardio comment :side:


----------



## T-C

I think Daley knocks Diaz out...


----------



## Walls

Sticksy said:


> i think if you're able to gogo someone while high that should be praised, not punished.


You're more likely to hit that Gogo on someone if you are high, realistically. Takes away reaction time, my ass.

As far as Daley/Diaz goes, I think the longer it goes the more if favors Diaz. I think it's entirely possible that Daley catches him and Diaz goes to sleep. I also find it just as possible that Diaz wears him down for a few rounds and then strangles him.


----------



## Myers

Sticksy said:


> ^ clay guida says hello @ the cardio comment :side:


:lmao

I have never seen that guy tired.


----------



## McQueen

Dark Church said:


> Diaz stood with Scott Smith for three rounds and his ground game is nearly non existent.


You're fucking retarded.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> :lmao
> 
> I have never seen that guy tired.


if i made an entrance like him i'd be gassed at the end of the first.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> You're fucking retarded.


That was a bit of an...odd statement, I agree.

Speaking of Nick Diaz, anyone think he is ducking Mayhem? Seems like it to me. I don't understand why they won't get this done and make some money in the process. It would be huge for Strikeforce and it needs to happen now as I think Mayhem only has one or two fights left with SF. Dana has said that there is some interest in bringing in Mayhem into the UFC, which I think would be awesome and if nothing else, entertaining. Just sucks Mayhem won't get those huge entrances anymore. I don't know who I would want to win in the fight between Nick/Mayhem. I like Nick because he's a pot head and obviously has some sort of down syndrome or something that he battles everyday that makes him angry. Maybe that's why he fights? I also like Mayhem because I think he is funny and that's about it. He has never really overly impressed me and is basically a gimmick. I think the build up for it could be epic if SF doesn't fuck it up.

Nick Diaz still has one of my favorite quotes ever, although off the top of my head I don't remember where I heard it:

"Do you think that your pot smoking get's in the way of your MMA training?"

"No, I think my MMA training gets in the way of my pot smoking"

Don't be scared, homie.


----------



## Myers

Sticksy said:


> if i made an entrance like him i'd be gassed at the end of the first.


He should wear some rainbow ribbons and come in running in like the ultimate warrior with the theme and everything.


----------



## Rush

They're both ducking each other at this point. Diaz wanted Mayhem to come down to 170 considering Diaz holds the belt (fair enough), Mayhem said he can't make 170, he's been up at 185 for too long (again, fair enough). Then Diaz wanted a catchweight fight at 177, Mayhem wanted one at 183. If either of them truly wanted to bang then they'd just suck it up and fight each other.


----------



## McQueen

I'd like to see that. @ The Ultimate Warrior stuff

I want to see Guida/Faber at 145


----------



## Rush

have this interview bookmarked. 



> On Cursing
> 
> "See if people are gonna hate just cause I say the word m-----------, then f--- them, I don't have time to worry about marketing and shit, in my last fight my hair looked like shit cause all I did was train... I have other letters but i'm not that good of a reader."
> 
> “If people can’t handle watching me or they can't handle the intensity of my life or they can’t handle me cussing saying f--- this and f----, then you know, I think people really need to become a little more mature, kinda grow up a little bit…”
> 
> "I don't mean to sound like ... this is ... you know ... people need to grow up and be mature enough to handle this shit. If they can't and their eyes are not old enough to handle my cuss words and to handle the reality of what my life is really about, then don't f----- watch. Because I'm tired of hearing about this and that about how I'm a f----- punk and I'm this and that and I'm f----- stupid because I didn't go to school and I don't know how to talk without fuckin cussing and say the F-word every five minutes. If you can't handle it, then don't listen to me. I don't give a f---."
> 
> On Computers
> 
> "After my last fight I bought one, I have no clue how to work it nor have any intention of chatting on here with you whores."
> 
> On rock stars
> 
> "I don't know about you guys, but I like my rock stars choking on their own vomit and uh, you know, what's it matter anyways?"
> 
> On Girls
> 
> “Back in the day, a Ninja didn’t have his girlfriend sitting in the tree waiting to kill shit.”
> 
> “If I have a girlfriend, I don’t bring her to flaunt her. She doesn’t get to reap the benefits of me being famous."
> 
> On painted toenails and chocolate
> 
> Jesse Holland: Who paints their hair and toes?
> "Dude everybody. C’mon man. Even Hermes Franca. One day he comes in with that goofy haircut. You got Jens Pulver, f------ Mayhem Miller. Some bitch he was talking to tried to offer me this piece of hydrogenated chocolate. What the f--- are these guys into? Give me some real chocolate. Real fighters eat real chocolate."
> 
> "We dont really do painted toenails on the mat here... at our gym"
> 
> On his hometown of Stockton
> 
> “Fighting in Stockton is going to be great for me. Stockton is a great fight town because if you drive long enough on some of these roads you’ll probably see a pretty good street fight.”
> 
> "My job is to come and whoop your f------ ass so can get paid to take care of my family and take care of my business...I don't have time and to walk around and pose and act happy and fucking paint my hair up...at the end of it it's Stockton, there's nobody around for that s--- ... there's nothing to distract you there are no hot chicks, the butt-ugly one's think that they're the shit... everybody thinks it's all about moving to Vegas if you're a f------ fighter-- yeah, if want to be f------ poser..."
> 
> On Vegas
> 
> Vegas is a f------ theme, dude, that s--- doesn't fool me."
> 
> "Every fighter I know wants to move there and wants to live there. You gotta be kidding me. These f------ a-------. I mean -- I love it, because they're that dumb, I'm like, "I can't wait to fight 'em, they're so stupid."
> 
> "They thrive off these big f------ fake-titty mutant chicks that are f------ disgusting whores, every last one of them. They're all trying to do something to get somwhere, or if they're out there they're trying to f------ do it up with their old man somewhere else."
> 
> "It's just like, and regardless, you're there -- if I were there, I'd be there to meet some people, you know, like some endorsement deals, some things or whatnot. These people, they end up wanting to live there and move there. All they do is go out and drink and they can't -- they all drink. Even the ones that -- even athletes there that don't drink, the other ones force them into drinking and they don't go out and stand around drink water like I do. I've seen 'em and they all f------ move to Vegas and they go to these clubs and it's just like, "Dude you are f------ kidding me."
> 
> You know, I feel like I can go out there and live somewhere in a place like that -- probably not that place, ever, I can hardly stay there for a f------ week, I hate it there, honestly -- and then you know, make some money for myself, move back here, to some little spot, you know what I mean, where there's f------ a vineyard on the side of it and I can shoot rabbits outside of my door with a shotgun and nobody's gonna say s--- to me. That would make me happy.
> 
> On Rich Franklin
> 
> "He just lost again right? See what I mean? You are promoting Rich Franklin and this m-----------, here he is, letting it ride and he's just trying to uphold his image. The guy's a f------ teacher. He's a school teacher - that's what he is. If I was going to fight him I'd be pretty damn confident. I'm going to fight a teacher not a fighter. There are plenty of teachers I wanted to beat up."
> 
> On Diego Sanchez
> 
> Rogan: "So now do you have respect for Diego?"
> Diaz: "Naw, not really."
> 
> On Frank Shamrock
> 
> "I feel like I'm a lot bigger than Frank is. He lifts a lot of weights, ya know? We were at a photo shoot, the other day, ya know? I figured he oiled himself up real good. I didn't get no oil."
> 
> On KJ Noons
> 
> "My car pulled up in front of the hotel and he and his girlfriend and his mom and dad were there," Diaz said. "Right away, he put his mug on me. He was staring me down and trying to give the impression that he's hard core. I flipped him off, but he's standing over there like he's flashing. I go, 'What the f--- are you doing? I'm not the one doing s---.' I couldn't understand why this guy is putting his mug on me, but he had to act like he was some kind of a f------ tough guy in front of his girlfriend and his Dad. This is war, this is life, and I take this very seriously," Diaz said. "I'm not the one bringing my family into the ring and showing them off. I'm not the one who (showed up to the pre-fight news conference) in a f------ suit trying to act like I'm some kind of tough guy a------ rich kid. This is war to me and we have a serious situation on our hands now."
> 
> On Takanori Gomi
> 
> "He kinda just put his head down and looped some fucking punch out there that smacked me...I was like what the f----?!?!?!?"
> 
> “That little f------ hit me with a Hadukan or something.”
> 
> "I beat his ass. But you know, that little f-----. Man that f----- is tough. I mean I hit him, but then he comes out with this karate s--- and little dude can bang. I mean he f----- up my eye and s---... That's why I went to the ground and go go'd him. You dont see that s--- in MMA. Who in MMA go go's anyone cept me."
> 
> On the Joe Riggs hospital brawl
> 
> Trigg: "You should have just closed the door Nick."
> Nick: "How the f--- am I gonna close the door? I ain't no b----."
> 
> "He started that shit dude. I was like "Come over here then if you want some, b----. You can't see me you fucking p----". So he started walking towards me and threw his hands up so he took an ass whooping. I told him he was gonna get smacked if he came over. He kept saying "Get your brother! Get your brother!" My brother was standing right there we could have jumped him but we're not like that. I ain't no b---- and I ain't no punk and I don't want to be a poor sport but I feel like I won that fight. I'm definitely better than that guy."
> 
> On fighters
> 
> “I’m trying to fight Sakurai, I’m trying to fight K.J. Noons, I’m trying to fight Anderson Silva, I’m trying to fight everybody. I’m trying to fight Georges m------------ St.Pierre. I’m trying to fight … I didn’t mean to call Georges a m-----------, but I ain’t got no problem getting there and fighting the best people in the world. Georges is a nice guy. I’m trying to fight Jon Fitch, I’m trying to fight Silva, I’m trying to fight K.J. Noons, I’m trying to fight everybody. I’m trying to fight Takanori Gomi, Sakurai, I’m trying tof--- everybody up. F--- this s---. This is fucking gangster fucking warfare. I don’t give a f---. You know what I mean?”
> 
> On his team
> 
> "If you're not on my team, then F--- YOU, cause if you're not with us, then your against us"
> 
> On steroids
> 
> "W"hen you don't want to go, when you feel like s--- and you fucking don't want to train anymore -- if you go ahead and get loaded, then you might not give a s--- what you're about to go do, you just go do it. So you know, for all you fighters out there, it might be what you need, instead of f------ sticking that needle in your ass."
> 
> "Because I'm telling you right now, these people that f------ do steroids, you know what I mean? I'm like, I wish everything was legal, because that would give them the chance to go out there and make their mark and then burn the f--- out. And that's when I come in with my consistency, because I'm coming."
> 
> On marijuana
> 
> "Hell yeah! The s--- has healing powers. I would recommend pot for any fighter. Especially the ones that drink. You can't get bombed and expect to be 100% the next day but if you had a joint you would be 110%. Most of those fucking guys are popping Vicotin and drinking and before you know it they're crashing."
> 
> "Because you get high all the time, you can't find people that train all the time. But if you get high and train, you will get high and train all the time together and it will be f------ massive-takeover-smoke-weed-and-kill-people s---."
> 
> "Making weed illegal is a little bit paranoid, don't you think? It's like saying God made a mistake, you know what I mean? It's like, you've got the whole world and Earth and all its holy creations, right? And God is like, Hmm, lookit, my whole world in all its holy ways, and he's like, Oh-my-me-oh-shit, I left weed in here. Yeah right, I left weed in here. Oh, shouldn't have smoked that joint on the third day."
> 
> ""For the record, right now, I think someone needed to come out and say it: I think smoking pot is good for mixed martial artists. It's a new day and age, this is, uh, the year ... F--- year is it? I don't know, because I've been training and smoking pot like I should, instead of paying attention to other bullshit, which I don't do."
> 
> "The fact of the matter is, if you go home -- okay, I'm gonna tell all you fighters out there something right now, from my experience -- if you have friends that you get high with, get 'em to train with you."
> 
> "And then, not to mention, when you're done, you know, you guys are probably all going to get high together at whoseover house's cool, and probably all go and get a whole shitload of groceries at the store, go home and cook 'em. Instead of trying to make it out of the gym early to the club before it closes -- or for instance we close around here around 2 o'clock -- so people will be taking off trying to go early, trying to make it to meet whoever,whatever, this and that, yadda yadda, drinking a little bit of alcohol, can't go there without drinking -- it could be a little bit easier to just f------ smoke a bowl and then crash out until you wake up and do it all over again, see what I mean?"
> 
> “So my bottom line is I wanted to get a bunch of this stuff off my chest is … is that … you know … I’m not no chump. I’m not going to just talk shit or whatever. I can’t remember where I was really going with that.”
> 
> So Nick, would you agree your marijuana smoking has got in the way of your fight career?
> "Actually, on the contrary, my fight career has gotten in the way of my marijuana smoking."
> 
> Asked if he was high?
> "Maybe i am, maybe i'm not.... maybe f---you"
> 
> last words
> 
> "I don't have nothing to say but f--- this f--- that at this point and time, so."


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> I'd like to see that. @ The Ultimate Warrior stuff
> 
> I want to see Guida/Faber at 145


won't happen. Faber is fighting at 135 nowdays and Guida is pretty comfortable in the 155 division.


----------



## McQueen

I know I was just saying it.


----------



## Walls

Well, I missed a word or two but I got the majority of the quote correct. First time that I had thought about it since I read it the first time. Thanks for posting the whole thing though, I had forgotten a lot of it from when I read it last.


----------



## Rush

Diaz is a funny motherfucker.


----------



## Walls

Diaz is always fucking hilarious. I honestly laugh just looking at a picture of the guy. Him and Nate are entertaining as fuck, though. I would love to hang out with the Diaz brothers for a weekend or something. With the right circumstances that could potentially be the funniest time of my life if it were to ever happen, which obviously it never will. It would be a kushy weekend, that's for sure.


----------



## SteveMania

It's amusing that Mayhem brought up the catchweight yet he's only willing to drop a few pounds below 185 instead of being righteous and going down to 178 (which would still give him a one pound allowance).


----------



## Dark Church

That interview is a big reason why we probably won't see Nick Diaz in the UFC ever again and rightfully so. He is a bigger asshole than BJ Penn which really says something.


----------



## Walls

I read recently that Nick isn't going to be doing media anymore or something like that.

Edit - Found what I was talking about:

_Nick Diaz is no longer interested in playing the role of hype man in addition to professional fighter.

That's according to his manager, Cesar Gracie, who spoke on Diaz's behalf today during a media conference call promoting the fighter's rematch with K.J. Noons, which headlines an Oct. 9 event at San Jose, Calif.'s HP Pavilion.

"Nick doesn't really do the conference call with a guy he's fighting; he just never has," Gracie told reporters. "It's just not in his psyche. He's too busy training right now to answer any questions."_

Guess it's just conference calls or something. Still, that shit wouldn't fly with Dana. Dana has said he wants Nick in the UFC but Nick refuses to "Play the game, even a little bit". So Nick is keeping Nick out of the UFC, which should come as no surprise because he is a fucking idiot. I would shut my mouth and make my money, personally.

Also, Sonnen is back to his shit talking again. This time it's Wandi. Sonnen said on his Twitter:

_You killed who? I was taking it easy on you. Ya looked like Tammy Faye Baker. I went easy so that new face of yours wouldn't fall off.

More guys have worked on your face than it took to build the Pyramids. You look like Lisa Rinna w/a Leprechaun beard, you fool.

You are a walking punchline. Go fight what's left of Sakuraba in an alley behind a sushi place in Tokyo for 10 Yen apiece.

If it wasn't for me, you would be thrashing around the jungle w/a blowgun trying' to catch breakfast.

So a word to the UNWISE. DON'T TALK ABOUT ME. You don't have the words, I DO. You just got burried. Now run along or I'll do worse tomorrow.

Wanna talk some more about killing me in the gym, y'idiot?

You're lucky your brother Joe's the matchmaker or you'd be sellin' barbecued monkey on the street in Manaus._

God, I love Sonnen. Can't wait until he fights again.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I just spoke to someone who actually knew GSP through a friend, and partied with him a few times after he joined the UFC but before he beat Hughes for the title.

GSP really is the nicest guy you can met. Always takes time for his fans (which pisses off his other friends, as it takes forever to go places with him). He is not gay, as he gets mad amounts of pussy. he is a hilarious rapper, and a good prankster. dude thought that TUF didn't showcase the real GSP. Made him look too serious, and too professional when he does have a good sense of humor. Also told me that GSP is really, really intelligent. It's just the perception of his broken English, that maybe he's not the brightest. But when you talk to him in French, he's brilliant.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> I just spoke to someone who actually knew GSP through a friend, and partied with him a few times after he joined the UFC but before he beat Hughes for the title.
> 
> GSP really is the nicest guy you can met. Always takes time for his fans (which pisses off his other friends, as it takes forever to go places with him). He is not gay, as he gets mad amounts of pussy. he is a hilarious rapper, and a good prankster. dude thought that TUF didn't showcase the real GSP. Made him look too serious, and too professional when he does have a good sense of humor. Also told me that GSP is really, really intelligent. It's just the perception of his broken English, that maybe he's not the brightest. But when you talk to him in French, he's brilliant.












Seriously though, it is cool to hear about how your favorite fighters live their personal lives.

Sonnen is beginning to annoy me. He'll have no problem disposing of a dinosaur like Wand.


----------



## Mikey Damage

truthfully, i'm just glad he's not gay.

not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Myers

He never came across as gay to me, just french canadian. He also strikes me as someone who takes his training very seriously so he probably doesn't got out banging chicks every night even if he could.


----------



## Walls

I've never once thought GSP was gay at all. I always assumed he got tons of tang and apparently I was right. 

Unless Wandi tags Sonnen early I see Sonnen plowing through him if they fight.


----------



## Vader

I thought he was married lol.


----------



## Dark Church

Picked up the UFC's 100 Ultimate fights and it is awesome. Judging has apparently always been shady because Serra/Penn and Penn/Uno had crappy decisions. Serra and Penn should have won those fights but instead it was Penn and a Draw. The cool thing is I am only on disc 2 so the fights will only keep getting better.


----------



## Liam Miller

Isn't or was GSP banging Arriany? probably just interwebz bullshit.

And i'd love to see Wandy KO Sonnen, but most likely Sonnen decision or ref stoppage via some GnP, maybe Wandy by Triangle :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Diaz vs Santos on January 30th? WTF? What happened to Daley?


----------



## Walls

Dark Church said:


> Picked up the UFC's 100 Ultimate fights and it is awesome. Judging has apparently always been shady because Serra/Penn and Penn/Uno had crappy decisions. Serra and Penn should have won those fights but instead it was Penn and a Draw. The cool thing is I am only on disc 2 so the fights will only keep getting better.


I have this on Blu Ray and it's amazing, totally worth the money.


----------



## McQueen

It was my X Mas present to myself last year.


----------



## Dark Church

I really feel like I stole it for $30 it is that good.


----------



## Myers

Overeem is expected to face Todd Duffee at the upcoming Dream Dynamite show.


----------



## McQueen

Who will gas first.

Actually that could be a barnburner though.


----------



## S-Mac

Wouldnt mind seeing that fight tbh.


----------



## SteveMania

Many are shitting on it, but it's just about the best fight they could make on a week and a half notice. The only other halfway decent guy notorious for taking fights on short notice is Jeff Monson and I'd rather see Duffee in there anyway. Still, Overeem eats him up.


----------



## Rush

overeem will ko duffee in under 3 minutes.


----------



## Josh

Yeah, I can't see Duffee winning, especially if he hasn't be training like it has been reported.


----------



## Walls

Overeem is going to beat the fuck out of Duffee. I actually kind of feel sorry for him, but then again I feel sorry for a lot of guys who have to face that brick shit house. I don't think you could pay me enough money to eat one of his knees.


----------



## Dark Church

MMA Live was giving nominations for their fighter of the year and one name really doesn't fit

Frankie Edgar
Jose Aldo
Georges St Pierre
Dominic Cruiz
Cain Velasquez
Chris Leben

Really Leben? Sure he was 3-0 but without a win over a top ten contender. I despise Shogun and his one win was more impressive than Leben's three combined. Hell guys like Werdum, Maynard, Dos Santos and Jake Shields didn't lose this year and beat better quality opponents. Even guys who lost like Sonnen, Ben Henderson and Brock Lesnar were more impressive. I have no clue why Leben got the nod. I would go with Aldo who is the only worthy nomination besides Cain who actually finished a fight this year.


----------



## Rush

did i miss the memo where a win doesn't count unless you finish your opponant?


----------



## Mikey Damage

cain had the best 2010, of that list.


----------



## Walls

I would have to agree that Cain easily had the best 2010. Stopping Big Nog and taking down that gorilla was a lot more impressive than anything anyone else did to me. Moreso Lesnar than Nog, though. I knew Cain had a chance but I didn't think he was going to beat the fuck out of Brock like he did. Lesnar must have felt so terrible after that fight. He's so confidant in himself, he's this massive fucking gorilla of a man who is way faster than he should be and far stronger than he should be and he just muscled people and beat the fuck out of them. Then, this smaller guy comes out and just molests him, springing back up from his takedowns and even taking Brock down and then just beating the shit out of him. After all the dust settled and he was sitting in his hotel or whatever, he must have just felt so defeated. I know losing sucks no matter what, but losing like that hurts a lot more. It's one thing to drop an NBA game or something like that, but to go out there as the biggest guy in the company with this massively inflated ego (which I love) and then have this smaller guy beat the shit out of you in front of the world...I don't envy that feeling. I also feel sorry for whoever Brock faces next. I just hope Brock got himself a boxing coach for christmas.


----------



## Myers

I would take Cruz over anyone in that list, just because he defended the belt three times. Cain fought an old man in Big Nog, and Lesnar who was severely outclassed in almost every aspect of MMA.

KO of the year for me was Daley/Smith or Condit/Hardy.


----------



## Walls

I'd take the Hardy knockout as Daley knocking out Smith doesn't mean shit, realistically. Looked awesome, though.


----------



## SteveMania

I'd have it as a toss-up between Cain and Edgar personally. The manner of Cain's wins, finishes aside, even if they were against a shopworn Nog and an admittedly green Lesnar (both of whom are still top-flight even for heavyweight standards) were impressive because neither fight was close. I think beating BJ twice at LW, and working him in the rematch, trump Aldo's wins over a run-of-the-mill 155er turned FW star Gamburyan and Faber.

As for Lesnar, he needs an MMA coach running ship. Getting rid of Greg Nelson was a shoddy move because Marty Morgan is a wrestling/strength and conditioning coach by and large. Given Lesnar's age and his propensity to go Sapp when hit, I doubt he'll ever develop composure when under fire. It's a shame really, getting fast-tracked to the top and becoming champ hurt his development and because he gets paid too much to be fighting cream puffs he'll continue to cut his teeth against the cream of the crop.


----------



## Kenny

for people in sydney,

http://premier.ticketek.com.au/show...searchId=b077a8ce-c4b7-4562-b959-dbcc7d0e79fa


----------



## Mikey Damage

dan hardy vs anthony johnson in toronto is a rumor.

should be an exciting fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Hardy/Johnson is now being reported for UFN 24 as a co-headliner with Ortiz/Nogueira. Hardy getting KO'd again will be fun to see.


----------



## RKing85

I nearly cried this past weekend when I found out Sasktel no longer carries HDNet. Can't watch Dream this Thursday night on tv. That sucks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i've never had HDNet, so i feel your pain.

that FN24 card is nice.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hardy by Cardio and Johnson cutting to much weight and probably not making close to 170. always a chance of Rumble finding Hardy's chin and KO him in vicious fashion but i see Hardy UD.

Looking like a very good UFN card, also Lil Nog by whatever he wants vs Tito.


Njokuani vs Edson Barboza at UFC 128, what a fucking sick fight that will be


----------



## Myers

Anthony Johnson? I forgot he even existed, has he even fought since getting choked out by Kos?

Nick Diaz fighting Cyborg is a fucking joke by the way, I would rather see Diaz/Noons III before that one sided beatdown.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Johnson tore some ligaments (ACL?), returned to fight John Howard but got hurt during that camp. So yes, that is correct. His last fight was versus Koscheck. Johnson should fight Alves, loser has to go to middleweight. :side:

Completely agree with regards to Diaz/Cyborg.


----------



## SteveMania

The obsession people had with Rumble before he ran into Kos was mind-blowing. The guy's a decent wrestler with some nasty pop in his hands, that's it. He's as mechanical as Nate Quarry, has an iffy gas tank and plods a lot. The gulf between Johnson and Hardy's striking is only smaller because of Rumble's punching power, but it's still an area where he'd get worked thoroughly.

It's a quality fight between two guys that bit off more than they could chew, and I'm leaning towards Hardy because Rumble's looking at a rough cut to 170 and a long ass layoff to boot.


----------



## McQueen

But he's CRUNK.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mir layoff will subdue Anthony Johnson. Count on it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

News coming out late tonight.

- Brendan Schuab vs Cro Cop at 128

- Jamie Varner and Chris Hordecki were cut. I have no problem with either cut. Varner was 0-3-1 in 2010. That's rough. He's a good shit talker, but he's not performing at an UFC level right now. Hordecki is still really young, only 23. Needs more experience, and maybe a drop in weight. But I think he'll be back eventually.

And now, the story of the night ....



> Several MMA websites are reporting that Brock Lesnar is rumored to be looking for a way to get out of his UFC contract. Apparently Lesnar is wanting to work WWE’s WrestleMania 27 pay-per-view in Atlanta next year and has been talking with officials from the company.
> 
> Lesnar reportedly hasn’t talked with anyone from UFC or answered their phone calls since losing the UFC Heavyweight Title to Cain Velasquez last month. Sources also say that Lesnar hasn’t began to prepare for his next UFC fight and hasn’t trained since losing to Velasquez.
> 
> It’s said that Lesnar has lost some interest in MMA and has been been re-considering his future in the sport after his loss to Velasquez and the beating he took in the win against Shane Carwin before that.
> 
> Lesnar, who is said to be actively looking to perform at WrestleMania, reportedly has only one fight left on his current UFC contract.


Brock is a quitter, eh? I don't think he'll walk from the UFC. Too easy of a schedule, too easy of a paycheck. Being in the UFC allows him to stay with his family. It also keeps him in the spotlight. Keeps him on ESPN, keeps on the home page of several website. You know, things in pop culture that WWE doesn't even come close to reaching.


----------



## Rush

Varner getting cut is rough imo. He got robbed in the draw with Shalorus, Henderson and Cerrone are good fighters as well. The loss to Roller though was a bad one.

saw that in the wwe section a few days ago. he's not going to leave in time for wrestlemania and Dana won't release him from his contract to do that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Varner puts together a couple wins in the minor leagues, and he's back. his promotion ability makes him enticing for mma companies.

though, i wonder if STF is interested in Varner. I doubt they let sign for just a few fights. they probably want to lock him up for a bit.

and also, i forgot to post that Nick Diaz signed an contract extension with STF. That blows. Would have been interesting to see him in the UFC.


----------



## McQueen

They probably threw in a few pounds of mota as a signing bonus.


----------



## Rush

Diaz is content to be a big fish in a little pond. Nothing wrong with it if Strikeforce learns how to run their company properly but i'd have liked to see him in the UFC's WW division.


----------



## Walls

Nick wouldn't have gotten back into the UFC anyway. And not from lack of interest on Dana's part, he has said many times that he wants Nick in the UFC but Nick won't "Play the game" and therefore can't come back. He's his own worst enemy, really. Nate plays the game and gets paid. Is a shame, though. I'd love to see Nick back in the UFC.

I thought this was kinda cool as well: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/289843/MMA-Mortal-Kombat-with-Mike-Russow/

Still amazes me he got that knockout, Duffee was beating the fuck out of him.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dana apparently has big announcement, maybe Cigano/Cain in brazil?, Mir/Brock or Faber/Cruz as TUF coaches?

Would love to see nick back in the ufc and fight the likes of Kos, GSP, Alves, Condit.

Could imagine the shit talk and back and forth between Kos and Diaz


----------



## Rush

i never pay attention to Dana when he says he has a big announcement.


----------



## Mikey Damage

we'll find out in a couple hours.

that mma kombat video is cool.


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't have a big urge to see GSP/Diaz fight unless Diaz somehow miraculously becomes 100x the wrestler he is now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

U.S fans ...

125 prelims will be on ION channel. go here to see if what channel it is in your area. http://www.iontelevision.com/

ION is pretty much a free channel. typically available over the air.


----------



## Rush

> American Kickboxing Academy trainer Javier Mendez today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the champ injured his right shoulder during a winning bid for Brock Lesnar's title at UFC 121, though he declined to disclose it at the time because the severity of the injury was unknown after an initial MRI.
> 
> When a second MRI this past week revealed a badly torn rotator cuff which could bench Velasquez for a minimum of 4-6 months – if not longer – a defense in April became unrealistic.
> 
> Although disappointed, Velasquez is optimistic about his recovery and wants to undergo surgery as soon as possible, Mendez said. Velasquez's rotator cuff is 90 percent torn and will need extensive physical therapy.


fucking gay.



> *Chuck Liddell's UFC retirement official, named executive VP of business development
> *
> LAS VEGAS – Chuck Liddell officially is retired from the UFC cage, but "The Iceman's" career isn't over.
> 
> The UFC Hall of Famer and former champion has turned in his fight gloves for a spot in the UFC's front office.
> 
> The 41-year-old MMA legend and business-school graduate today was named the UFC's executive vice president of business development.
> 
> "He's now on level and on par with all the top executives," UFC president Dana White said at today's pre-UFC 125 press conference at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.
> 
> An emotional Liddell briefly addressed the media and fans. He thanked the UFC for a memorable career and said he looks forward to promoting a sport he helped put on the map.
> 
> "I love this sport, and I'm ready for a new chapter in my career," he said.
> 
> His new gig isn't a ceremonial one. Liddell, a former wrestler at Cal Poly who earned his bachelor's degree in business management and accounting, will be involved in the daily business development of the organization and will help lead the UFC's international expansion. In recent years, he also helped the UFC campaign for regulation in new states, and he's served as an MMA ambassador in various platforms.
> 
> "He's seen this sport evolve from a very niche sport to ... a worldwide sport," UFC CEO Lorenzo Fertitta said. "He's going to be very involved."


good to hear he's finally hanging up the gloves.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Anyone pumped up for "Dynamite!"? I know I am. I can't wait to see the Reem smash another opponent. Also Aoki under K-1 rules in 4oz gloves is going to be interesting.


----------



## Walls

Chuck retiring is long overdue, in my opinion. I can't say I'll miss him at all, I'm not a fan of his. It also sounds like Dana just created a job title for Liddell. I watched a short interview with Chuck after the press conference about it and he couldn't even explain it himself, really. Cain getting injured sucks. Hopefully they won't do an interim championship, I hate those. I wonder if JDS will pull a Rashad and just sit it out until Cain comes back? If he takes a fight in the meantime and loses, it's hard to justify giving him the title shot. Will be interesting to see what happens there.

Overeem is going blast Duffee and it's going to be fun to watch. I don't think it will last very long. Overeem is a scary motherfucker.


----------



## Myers

I like that bob sapp is fighting with no gloves and you can't use your fists, only open palm strikes allowed.


----------



## Rush

i'd like to see Mir/JDS tbh.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Myers said:


> I like that bob sapp is fighting with no gloves and you can't use your fists, only open palm strikes allowed.


Old school Pancrase style baby.


----------



## Myers

I watched countdown to UFC 125 and Gray Maynard is a very serious person, he seems like a guy that would snap if he loses on saturday.


----------



## Liam Miller

JDS/Brock is were the money is at if Brock wants it, not sure about Mir/JDS as much as i'd love to see Cigano give Mir some extra scrambled eggs. Maybe Carwin/JDS.

Aslong as i get to see Dos Santos fight again before 8 months i'm cool with pretty much anything.

I wish Overeem would fight someone notable in MMA these days, when did he fight someone worth noting last, Shogun Pride 33?


----------



## seancarleton77

Myers said:


> I like that bob sapp is fighting with no gloves and you can't use your fists, only open palm strikes allowed.


Bob Sapp can't fight. He's a big freak who goes after much smaller, more talented people. He's like Bobby Lashley... without the athletic ability.


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> I watched countdown to UFC 125 and Gray Maynard is a very serious person, he seems like a guy that would snap if he loses on saturday.


Yeah, I got a serial killer vibe from him on that show.

I'm on the fence about Edgar/Maynard. Edgar's footwork and hands are far better than when they fought the first time but Maynard is bigger than him and may just be able to run through him with takedowns and hold him down for 5 rounds. Either way I see it going all 5.


----------



## Rush

JDS/Brock is the worst possible fight they could put on atm. 

Options

1) JDS wins, he gains nothing from it as he was already #1 contender

2) Brock wins, removes JDS as a viable title contender, 

2a) leaves to go to wwe or w/e as its his last fight on his contract
2b) stays, Cain/Brock rematch straightaway which no one is buying as much as their first fight.


----------



## Walls

I say Brock/Cain 2 does just as many buys, if not more than their first fight. Especially if Brock beats JDS, and I think he would.

Edit: Apparently JDS isn't waiting for Cain http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/290114/Dos-Santos-wont-wait-for-Velasquez/


----------



## Liam Miller

Unless Brock takes and keeps JDS down he won't win, he hates getting hit and Cigano as we all know packs a killer punch. but the fight probably won't happen, i still see Mir/Brock TUF coaches.


----------



## Dark Church

Faber is now booked to fight Eddie Weinland so there goes Faber/Cruiz as TUF coaches.Shalarous is now booked to fight Jim Miller which should be a very interesting fight. Maybe Mir/JDS will be TUF coaches if Brock doesn't want to right now. W.Silva/Sonnen is also still a viable option. Seems like 2011 will be a very exciting year for the UFC and the WEC guys are a big part of that.


----------



## Rush

walls said:


> I say Brock/Cain 2 does just as many buys, if not more than their first fight. Especially if Brock beats JDS, and I think he would.
> 
> Edit: Apparently JDS isn't waiting for Cain http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/290114/Dos-Santos-wont-wait-for-Velasquez/


it would sell PPVs but it'd be hard to sell Brock as a legit contender unless he completely dismantled JDS and i don't think he would.


----------



## SteveMania

The best bet is to have Cigano fight someone that'll keep him busy for the meantime, but won't threaten him anywhere. Someone like Rothwell or Russow even, both are durable experienced guys that aren't likely to be blown out with the quickness.

Either that or give him Mir if you want him to look like an Adonis.


----------



## Walls

Pretty sure JDS would light Mir up and I'd enjoy that fight. JDS says that he has to fight before Cain comes back because he doesn't make as much as top fighters and he already hasn't fought in 5 months and tack on 6-8 more to that and It would be about a year since he fought last. Says he wants to fight for an interm belt.

As far as Brock/JDS goes, I can see Brock being able to take him down and pound him out. If he gets caught again like in his last two fights he should just fuck off because apparently he isn't going to learn anything if that happens. Brock apparently is very well off money wise so he should have no problem getting a good boxing coach. Problem is, he never wants to leave his area and not everyone is going to want to come to him. I'm a massive Brock mark, but if in his next fight he turtles up when he gets hit then I am done with him.


----------



## RKing85

6:30 in the morning and I'm watching Dream on HDNet.

I swear, I get more excited for staying up all night for Japan shows than I do for 95% of UFC shows.


----------



## Rush

jesus that was a joke. Duffee KO'd in less than 20 seconds. total dive.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Reem>>>>>>>cain.


----------



## Walls

I said Overeem would beat the fuck out of Duffee and I was correct. That was a funny fight.

Speaking of Overeem, I've been watching a lot of Pride stuff recently and I now believe that he is on roids as well. Before I never paid much attention to it because I never watched any of his old fights and people are always saying that guys like Brock are on roids when clearly they he has been massive his entire life. But Overeem went from being this gangly guy to almost the size of Lesnar and I think that's impossible without help. Eat all the horse meat you want, it's still not going to happen. And if he did somehow do that shit naturally then he needs to be studied or something because that's amazing.

I don't really care that he is on roids if he is, really. I still want him to face Fedor so he can molest him as well. I firmly believe that Fedor is ducking him and I can't honestly blame him. I wouldn't want to take a knee from that fucking gorilla or get locked in his Guillotine. Fuck that.


----------



## Rush

overeem needs to start taking some legit MMA fights. he hasn't fought anyone decent in ages.

i'd rank Cain above Overeem tbh. would be a good fight.


----------



## Walls

Cain/Overeem would be a very interesting fight. The Brock fight proved that Cain can deal with guys a lot bigger than him and Overeem isn't as fast as Lesnar either. If Overeem tagged him I think Cain would be fucked and I think Cain would have to hit Overeem a lot more than Overeem would have to hit Cain to drop him.


----------



## SteveMania

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Reem>>>>>>>cain.



I'm an Overeem fan, but let's not get ahead of ourselves here. He hasn't fought a wrestler of Cain's ilk before so his window of opportunity is slim unless Cain fancied himself a kickboxer for longer than necessary.


----------



## Walls

That's true but even if Cain got him down Overeem has a pretty decent chance at submitting him.


----------



## SteveMania

I will say that Overeem has an underrated guard that's never talked about, he showed flashes of brilliance against Hunt once it hit the floor, even if it was Hunt. With Cain's base though I don't think he'd hit anything off his back, and Cain's pressure on top is tough to deal with. It'd be a sick fight.


----------



## Walls

I'd love to see it. If Overeem can pass a piss test I would love to see him in the UFC. He could have a few must see fights, for sure. I'd love to see him against Brock and Carwin as well as Cain. Brock/Overeem would be amazing.


----------



## Rush

Something i did for another site i post at 


_________________

*My Preview

Frankie Edgar vs Gray Maynard - UFC Lightweight Title Fight*

This is a classic matchup of a striker (Edgar) vs a wrestler (Maynard). Neither fighter is known for having big KO power. Edgar having had 8 of his 13 wins coming via decision and Maynard having 8 of his 10 wins also via decision. What they both do is wear you down, grind you out every round. This isn't a bad thing in the case of Edgar, his boxing is among the best in the 155 lbs division and he's always active with head movement, feints and jabs but in Maynard's case he tends to take the Jon Fitch approach of wrestling someone down and doing the minimum he can to avoid the fight getting stood back up.

This is a rematch of their first meeting back in 2008 where Maynard came out on top with the decision win. This time, Edgar has the belt and he's come forward in leaps and bounds since that loss. This will be a very close fight, we know what both fighters are going to do, the only doubt that remains is how Edgar will be able to stuff the takedowns of Maynard to keep this fight standing. If he can't keep it standing then he'll lose. Maynard is very good at controlling posture on the ground and will be content to pick up points each round with the takedown. Maynard is a bigger, stronger fighter but his striking isn't on the same level as Edgar. Edgar showed in the BJ fights that he is very adept at hitting quick combinations and then ducking back to the outside to keep the distance.

*Prediction* - Edgar via decision. Will be a close decision.


*Chris Leben vs. Brian Stann*

Leben should take this fight easily. He’s a much more experienced fighter and he is heading towards a few bigger name fights if he can get past Stann here. However, Stann isn’t one to be slept on. If Leben fucks up, which he is prone to doing if he gets tagged a couple of times then he definitely has the ability to ruin the work Leben has done in heading up the MW ladder.

*Prediction* - Leben via KO

*
Brandon Vera vs Thiago Silva*

Really don’t care about this fight at all. Vera needs to win this to avoid the cut, Silva needs to win this to get back towards the top of the division. One thing is for sure, this won’t be a fight on the ground. Both are good strikers and will keep this on the feet. I’m hoping for a swift KO but I’m not feeling it.

*Prediction* - Silva via decision


*Nate Diaz vs Dong Kyun Kim*

Hoping for a Diaz win here, he has been on a roll since moving out of the LW division and hopefully this is another step towards staying at 170 and moving towards fights with higher profile fighters. Kim comes into this fight undefeated, with his loss to Parysian turned into a no contest due to Karo’s positive test to painkillers. He is a solid fighter with a judo background but I’m not sure he wants to be in the guard of Diaz, a skilled BJJ fighter.

Diaz will look to fight how he usually does, lots of punches, high activity and hopefully will wear down Kim and pick up the win. If this goes to the ground at all in this fight I see Diaz picking up the win via submission. He is too skilled for Kim to want any piece of him on the mat.

*Prediction* - Diaz via decision


*Clay Guida vs GOMIIIIIII TAKANORIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII *[/crazy pride lady :side:]

This should be the fight of the night imo. Both guys will come hard, Gomi wants to earn a title shot and Guida is always fighting at an insane pace. Guida will be looking to push Gomi all the way here, he’s not as skilled but his gas tank is epic. If he forces Gomi to fight his fight then Gomi will tire and enable Guida to land more shots, take him down and try and submit him, or just pound him out.

Gomi on the other hand will be looking to keep this fight on the feet and use his boxing to knock Guida the fuck out. Gomi has epic KO power, his punching technique is awesome. He has a solid base, and when he winds up he’ll throw his body into it. Guida will have to be careful shooting in for a takedown as he doesn’t have the greatest chin and Gomi will be looking for an emphatic finish. Kenny Florian had Guida rocked and Gomi has more power than Ken Flo so its something Guida will have to watch out for.

I’m really really pumped for this fight and hopefully it will be epic for however long it lasts for.

*Prediction* - Gomi via KO


----------



## Myers

Gomi is not KO'ing guida. Guida is working on the perfect gameplan with the Jackson camp, and the only thing he has to do is watch out for is Gomi's power. Guida by Decision IMO.


----------



## Rush

going to have to rub your face in it when he does then :side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think I also said Guida by decision in the prediction thread. Gonna stick with that.


----------



## SteveMania

If Guida is committed to the takedown it'll be close. Otherwise he'll get popped if he settles, and it only takes one with Gomi's fire power.


----------



## Walls

I just watched Dana's video blog thing at the weigh ins and I noticed that Brian Stann has the Slipknot logo tatted on his back. I have it on my right arm, just different colors.

Really looking forward to tonight. What fight are you guys looking forward to most? It's a toss up between Kim/Diaz and Guida/Gomi for me.


----------



## Rush

Guida/Gomi is the fight i'm most looking forward to. Better be on first as i have to head out about an hour in


----------



## brian8448

I've read 125 starts at 4PM, does anyone know for sure whether it's 4PM or 10PM EST?


----------



## killacamt

brian8448 said:


> I've read 125 starts at 4PM, does anyone know for sure whether it's 4PM or 10PM EST?


Not sure where your getting your news from bro, but UFC 125 starts @ 10pm est, you can check straight from the source ufc's website or directv's website. It should be a good fight card tonight, I am excited and have already ordered it...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Rush said:


> Guida/Gomi is the fight i'm most looking forward to. Better be on first as i have to head out about an hour in


Guess it might be me talking to myself in here then :side:

Pretty excited, as I am with any UFC event. Hopefully the main event is a good fight.


----------



## Walls

I think Maynard is just going to out muscle Edgar to a decision, personally.


----------



## Thrillhouse2

Also looking forward to tonight. Lots of potential on this card. It might be a case of effective promoting but I am actually looking most forward to Leben/Stann. Leben coming in with something to prove after getting "snubbed" after his Akiyama win and Stann looking to establish a name over veteran fighter is a good storyline.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

People in U.S., the prelims will air on the Ion Network at 9 instead of Spike TV.


----------



## Deeezel

gomi & thiago silva winning please.

which card is after this one? is it belfort/silva?


----------



## Rush

people in australia, prelims at 1 on fuel tv.

theres a fight night before silva/belfort.


----------



## Deeezel

silva/belfort is gonna be a real slobberknocker i tell ya man.


----------



## Rush

belfort will crumble. he's a mental flake.


----------



## SteveMania

Good chance considering that's his MO and for all the lauding Vitor gets because of his boxing, he's a traditional front-runner. Moves in straight lines with no jab to speak of. That said Anderson has flagged in his last two, which makes it a little harder to gauge. He should still clean up though.


----------



## Rush

i'm hoping the Sonnen fight has lit a fire under Anderson and he comes out and murks Belfort.


----------



## Sickburn

Rush said:


> people in australia, prelims at 1 on fuel tv.
> 
> theres a fight night before silva/belfort.


Thanks man.


----------



## SteveMania

At his best, Anderson destroys Vitor in every conceivable way. It wasn't all that long ago when James Zikic gave Vitor fits.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Glad Tavares won. Really dislike Baroni. Great flurry at the end. Kick was nice.


----------



## Sickburn

Awsome finish.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Holy cow. Was about to say the 3rd was a bit tame. Lights out Davis.


----------



## Sickburn

Fuck knocked the fuck out, holy shit.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Great finish by Stephens


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Guida vs Gomi up first!


----------



## vanderhevel

guida better go for a few takedowns, i know he has a strong chin and all , but gomi is no joke.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

YES! I had that feeling Guida would win. Though I predicted a decision. Guida's dancing threw Gomi off. Tight guillotine.


----------



## SteveMania

And Gomi taps again, reason 101 not to pick a fighter based on his last performance although I've never rated Guida high. A shame too because an in shape Gomi in his best incarnation is a killer.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This new Britney girl is great. 

Nate struck well in that last minute or so. Not enough to win though.


----------



## McQueen

I completely forgot this show was on until about two hours ago but honestly aside from Gomi/Guida (which appearently just happened) i'm just not exactly excited about this event.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Dong Hyun Kim def. Nate Diaz via unanimous decision


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

McQueen said:


> I completely forgot this show was on until about two hours ago but honestly aside from Gomi/Guida (which appearently just happened) i'm just not exactly excited about this event.


Yeah its an okay card. 126 is loaded though. The obvious Silva vs Belfort. One I really wanna see in Franklin and Griffin. And Jon "BONES" Jones.


----------



## Mikey Damage

kim vs diaz was disappointing. i was hoping kim wouldn't just try to grapple him, but i understand why. it got him a crucial win.


----------



## McQueen

Stun Gun beat the little punk eh? How do you say "Come at me bro" in Korean?

Yeah 126 looks great.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

"Stun Gun wants GSP"

That's what he said, so that's his "Come at me Bro" to GSP.


----------



## SteveMania

It's about time Nate starts working his wrestling instead of sparring and gogoing fools all day.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pretty depressing two rounds, especially if your Brandon Vera.

Please stay standing next round.


----------



## Mikey Damage

silva is just working vera on the ground. just unleashing some GnP right now.

vera better come out crazy in roudn 3.


----------



## SteveMania

Vera needs Baroni in his corner.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Absolutely shit performance from Vera. His nose is f'ed up to top it off. Silva was toying with Vera.
Playing drums on Vera's back as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that's a vicious looking nose.


----------



## Myers

Vera's nose got smashed, say bye bye to that UFC contract.


----------



## Bullseye

Epic broken nose


----------



## Nov

Ouchhhh.


----------



## Rush

just got home. in time for Leben/Stann. yay


----------



## vanderhevel

at least you can count on this fight to be a slug fest. 

i wasn't always a leben fan, but i became a fan after him fighting 2 times in 2 weeks. not to mention he was a zombie for a lot of the akiyama fight. pretty impressive.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

"The Mechanic: Someone has to fix the problems". What a faggoty tagline.


----------



## Josh

leben already throwing haymakers


----------



## vanderhevel

holy shit i can't believe leben got stopped.


----------



## Rush

ahahahahaha @ Leben.


----------



## Josh

umad leben


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Leben got rocked. Stann wins by Knockout


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

That knee taking Leben down was boss. Stann Man


----------



## Myers

I knew leben's chin out, stand and bang strategy wouldn't last for long.


----------



## Rush

man i love miguel torres. from his twitter - I think Stan has been training with the bloods, kings, and crips. That was a ghetto beatdown.

how long before leben's DUI gets used as an excuse?


----------



## Mikey Damage

sure was. it was only a matter of time before leben got cracked again.

just surprised it was to the hands of brian stann


----------



## SteveMania

The highlight of that fight was Josh Rosenthal's reffing, great performance from Stann though.


----------



## Myers

If Maynard wins, I hope he shows no emotion besides looking bored the whole time.


----------



## Josh

BIGGIE


----------



## Rush

Edgar wins the best walkout of the two. just hope he retains the belt as well :/


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Decision to Edgar I think.


----------



## Bullseye

WOW!!!


----------



## Josh

edgar broken nose me thinks


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Edgar's gonna be finished soon. He's getting mauled.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Frankie is a warrior he won't go down


----------



## vanderhevel

i thought edgar was gonna get layed on, but this shit is out of this world.


----------



## Rush

10-8. Maynard should've finished that. jesus christ he should've finished.


----------



## killacamt

man I thought Frankie was done there...let's see what he does in round 2


----------



## Josh

lol @ edgar corner men

"you been through this before"


----------



## Mikey Damage

fucking maynard.

i hope this plays out like Carwin/Lesnar. i hope maynard gassed.


----------



## Bullseye

10-9 Edgar


----------



## Josh

foty so far

:side:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Goddamn.

Anyone's ball game now. Maynard ate some in this round, may be gassing.

Don't know how Edgar shook off that first round.


----------



## SteveMania

Don't be surprised if Maynard fades soon and gets finished. I thought it would be close going in and that Edgar would take advantage later on, but Maynard's gassing quickly.


----------



## killacamt

Mikey Damage said:


> fucking maynard.
> 
> i hope this plays out like Carwin/Lesnar. i hope maynard gassed.


I'm pulling for Frankie but I won't complain if Gray wins...


----------



## Rush

19-18 Maynard. Edgar got that round. fucking good fight so far. way better than i expected. that slam was sick, Frankie landing a lot of clean shots.


----------



## Josh

maynard needs to push this, edgars jabs aren't doing much damage, but they're winning him the fight


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'll give third round to Edgar as well. Fight's been great.


----------



## Rush

close round. hesitant to give it to anyone, kinda fearful that the judges will reward that takedown heavily.


----------



## SteveMania

I think Maynard stole the round, but we'll see if his cardio holds up.


----------



## Mikey Damage

maynard takes round 3, but edgar looking good in round 4.

if edgar takes 4 and 5 ... we might get a draw tonight. that would blow.


----------



## SteveMania

We've got Trowbridge on the panel, this the same guy that gave Edgar every round against Griffin. We can expect some wacky scorecards.


----------



## Josh

gonna come down to the first round 10-8 or 10-9

2 rounds each imo


----------



## Rush

this round will decide the fight. 38-38 for mine.

i gave the 3rd 10-10. just cause i can :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

legit argument for 10-10 ... but these are MMA judges, so i would be shocked to see that score.

it's 38-37 maynard right now. edgar wins round 5, and CHAOS ensues.


----------



## killacamt

wow what a f*cking fight man, I'm not even sure how to call this one


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Close fight. Lets see what it is officially.


----------



## Josh

wow, i'm gonna say edgar via split decision, but idc either way


----------



## Rush

fuck. very close round again. going to say Maynard 48-47


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Fight of the year on the first day of the year LMAO.


----------



## Mikey Damage

47-47 draw or 48-46 Maynard.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey was right. Balls.


----------



## killacamt

a draw??? are you serious,wow immediate rematch is in order, that guy from WEC has to wait...


----------



## Rush

draw. pretty fair but idk.


----------



## SteveMania

A split draw too, you never see those.


----------



## Myers

Wow! Great fight, but I thought Maynard barely won.


----------



## Rush

Rogan: I think everyone here would want to see that again
Maynard: I fucking hope so

:lmao

i had Maynard but either way it was very close.


----------



## Mikey Damage

happy fucking new year!

interesting to see whether they do an immediate rematch or give it to Pettis...

personally, Gray, great performance ... but the lightweight division is too stacked for an immediate rematch. had your chance, didn't get it completely done.

pettis, soti, miller, maybe dunham ...

these guys are worthy of a title shot too.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

In retrospect because of the first round probably Maynard by an inch. Not gonna complain with a draw, since I was backing Frankie to retain. Fight surpassed my expectations, I could watch those first two rounds again right now!


----------



## Dark Church

Division is to stacked for an immediate rematch Maynard will have to earn it again.


----------



## Josh

judges might have been tentative to give a 10-8 round in championship fight


----------



## Mikey Damage

i forgot about clay guida. 

i just dont see how you can give maynard another chance when there are 4 guys right there who have justifiable claims to a title shot.


----------



## SteveMania

There's going to be a rematch, the fight blew away expectations by a country mile. If it was a snoozer they wouldn't bother.


----------



## Rush

Edgar, Pettis, Maynard, Guida, Soti, Dunham, Florian, Cerrone, Henderson, Miller. fuck there are some good fights that can be made.

Edgar/Pettis should be next. I say Guida/Maynard for #1 contender. Let the rest battle it out after that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

best division in mma, no question.


----------



## Rush

imagine if they were able to raid strikeforce, dream and bellator to get Aoki, Thomson, Melendez, Alvarez, JZ, Hellboy etc. would be epic.


----------



## Josh

kos should cut to 155


----------



## Mikey Damage

melendez and alvarez.

all they need. maybe josh thomson, maybe.


----------



## SteveMania

They could be getting Kawajiri soon, word is he wants to fight stateside.


----------



## Mikey Damage

http://modules.ufc.com/live/

link to post-fight press conference.

i can already guess the first question.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> melendez and alvarez.
> 
> all they need. maybe josh thomson, maybe.


that don't need any of them really but if they did get them it would be insane.


----------



## seancarleton77

Frank Edgar vs. Gray Maynard = Rocky Balboa vs. Apollo Creed


----------



## Josh

in what way


----------



## Rush

Sub of the night, guida. Ko of the night, stephens. Fotn, maynard/edgar, both get win bonuses


----------



## Josh

http://blog.fightmetric.com/2011/01/edgar-vs-maynard-ii-official-ufc.html


----------



## Mikey Damage

dana white via craig borsari: edgar vs pettis is next.


----------



## Rush

Pettis gets the next title shot.

edit: damn mike, why are you so good?


----------



## SteveMania

Interesting knowing Zuffa's usual tactics, a rematch seemed like a sure thing even in a division like LW. They'll put Maynard in a title eliminator of some sort, possibly against Dunham.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Damm Maynard is stiff not getting a rematch but I guess theres not much they can do they have to unify the belts. Just curious but what did everyone else score the fight?

I had it 47-47 as well giving Maynard Round 1 an 3 and Edgar getting 2,4,5 but Round 3 was close so I could see people giving that to either fighter.

(ohh and who's that chick in your sig Rush?)


----------



## Mikey Damage

i'd like to watch the fight again on better quality ...

but even with that, i'd be hard pressed to give the fight to Edgar. round 1 was too lopsided to give him an outright win. Which makes the 48-46 score a bit puzzling to me.

either 48-46 maynard, or 47-47 draw.


----------



## Myers

That is why Mikey should have been voted best sports poster 

I would really like to see Guida/Soti next. Maybe the winner of Dunham/Guilard can face Maynard for #1 contender.


----------



## SteveMania

I had it 47-47, the first could have been a 10-7 and the third a 10-10 though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

steve cofield wont shut up about round 1 being a 10-7 score right now on twitter. 

i cant ever recall a 10-7 score being awarded in the ufc. anyone remember one?


----------



## Dice Darwin

Ugh. I can understand it being a split if it was 47's around. But for a judge to pull a 48-46 Edgar out of his ass? No way. Till Edgar proves he can actually beat Maynard for once, I can't take Edgar too seriously as a champ anymore. I'll watch him, but it'll be hard to get up for his next fights like I was for this one.

And no, I've never seen a 10-7 in MMA.


----------



## SteveMania

The first round of Cain/Rothwell could have easily been 10-7 for recent time's sake. Judges are warming up to 10-8s now seeing as they gave Thiago one tonight. Once the judging irons out we could see some 10-7s.


----------



## Myers

The only way I could see that happening is if the ref took a point away in a 10-8 round. Now I want to the scorecard for that fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

hey now, let's not diminish him because he can't beat maynard.

he did beat bj penn twice, which is a rather impressive feat.


----------



## Rush

Last edited by Mikey Damage : Today at 05:40 PM. 

thats no way to treat the forums best sports poster as voted on by the forum :side:


personally i had it 48-47 to Maynard.

Maynard 10-8 Edgar
Maynard 9-10 Edgar
Maynard 10-10 Edgar
Maynard 9-10 Edgar
Maynard 10-9 Edgar

gun to my head to get off the fence on the 3rd i'd have given it to Maynard thus making it 48-46.


10-7 was given to Kalib Starnes against Nate Quarry.


----------



## Mikey Damage

ah yes, kalib starnes. he deserved a 10-0 for that performance. embarrassing.



> Last edited by Mikey Damage : Today at 05:40 PM.
> 
> thats no way to treat the forums best sports poster as voted on by the forum


psh. myers has my support. i win. :side:


----------



## SteveMania

Dice Darwin said:


> Ugh. I can understand it being a split if it was 47's around. But for a judge to pull a 48-46 Edgar out of his ass? No way. Till Edgar proves he can actually beat Maynard for once, I can't take Edgar too seriously as a champ anymore. I'll watch him, but it'll be hard to get up for his next fights like I was for this one.
> 
> And no, I've never seen a 10-7 in MMA.



The guy won three rounds after getting completely plunked in the opening round. At that level, either man can win depending on minor technical adjustments.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Maybe its just me but I cant see how anyone can score the fight in favour of Maynard. Unless people are scoring the first round a 10-7 which would give him the win. But after that other than round 3 its was all Edgar. The last round Maynard had every takedown stuffed and was out struck. Its a cut and dry 47-47 in my book.


----------



## Rush

there's been a few other 10-7's that i'm forgetting. forrest petz won against morgan by a ridiculous scorecard iirc. like 30-24 or 23 or somthing.


----------



## Rush

Thisskateboarding said:


> Maybe its just me but I cant see how anyone can score the fight in favour of Maynard. Unless people are scoring the first round a 10-7 which would give him the win. But after that other than round 3 its was all Edgar. The last round Maynard had every takedown stuffed and was out struck. Its a cut and dry 47-47 in my book.


5th round was pretty even imo. neither guy did much and while Edgar was doing his usual bouncing around he landed fuck all.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Mikey Damage said:


> hey now, let's not diminish him because he can't beat maynard.
> 
> he did beat bj penn twice, which is a rather impressive feat.


It's impressive, no doubt. He's a talented guy. But for a champ to be unable to be a guy in his weight class...it just doesn't sit right with me. Especially after 2 fights with the guy. Thinking of him now, I get the same feeling I get when thinking of an interim champion. He's got the title but something feels off about it.


----------



## Rush

^ by the same token gray couldn't beat him (this time around either). Regardless the real winner here is Pettis. He gets his title shot, he gets it against Edgar which is a far far better matchup for him than Maynard and he's coming into with hype from his wall kick and title win against Henderson + the hype from this fight. Good way to get to the limelight in the UFC really.


----------



## Dice Darwin

^ Maynard is still undefeated (just a crazy no contest) and has already beaten Edgar. I don't have a problem with Edgar having the belt because I thought it was a draw, but it's still hard to look at him like normal champ because of that.



SteveMania said:


> The guy won three rounds after getting completely plunked in the opening round. At that level, either man can win depending on minor technical adjustments.


My point is, how could a judge give Maynard a 46? Maynard won at least 2 rounds out of five, and the last one was debatable. And of the ones he lost, none should've been an 8. Unless the judge was trying to say Maynard lost _4 rounds_? I don't think anybody is buying that one.

I can live with a draw, but I hate it when title matches go sideways because of one screwy judge. Feels too much like boxing.


----------



## Rush

Couture/Machida at 129 according to Ariel Helwani


----------



## SteveMania

Maynard losing four rounds seems a little spotty, but it's not out of this world ridiculous. He did lose the second, fourth and I believe lost the fifth round as well. The third was nip-tuck, could have been 10-10, although we've seen worse on this card alone. Even as atrocious as Diaz's wrestling is, I thought he took the second and third rounds.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^^ Doesnt surprise me as Couture has been asking for that fight for a while and they need to feed Machida someone he can take care of so why not someone with the name value of couture


----------



## SteveMania

It's going to be ugly, I think Machida mops Randy up early. It took one body kick from Vera to crumple Randy over a year ago, which is a long ass time for a 47 year old. Only a few hit clean and it's nighty night.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Rush said:


> Couture/Machida at 129 according to Ariel Helwani


Now this is one I can get into.


----------



## Rush

will be a dangerous fight for Machida really. Couture is smart enough not to be drawn into Lyoto's game. Don't believe Couture will win at all and Machida will probably smack him but its hardly feeding Machida a win.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Couture only hope would be to try and bully machida against the cage like he tried on Vera but cant see him being able to man handle Machida. He'll be to slick for Randy should be a home run for Machida.


----------



## SteveMania

Driven by the charm of Dana White - Edgar/Maynard III is on, so he told Kevin Iole. A little bizarre Dana's word dominates after the 'official' announcement.


----------



## Rush

yeah, espn are reporting a rematch as well. kinda really sucks for Pettis


----------



## Bullseye

Not familair on this Pettis guy, but it's a tough situation the UFC have themselves in, and you'd rather settle an issue sooner than later in terms of Edgar/Maynard. Pettis can wait out another 3 months for his shot (wouldn't be opposed to seeing Soti fight him for #1 contendership)


----------



## Mikey Damage

interesting that they would have Borsari say it's Edgar/Pettis, but then switch just a couple hours later.

Couture vs Machida is an interesting fight. Hopefully Randy goes out in style with a win.

edit: GSP vs Shields at 129 is official.


----------



## Rush

ahahahaha


----------



## Mikey Damage

i wonder who picks him up first, bellator or strikeforce.


----------



## Rush

hoping bellator tbh. rather have them keep building their roster than have Strikeforce fuck around.


----------



## SteveMania

Plus Bellator has a LHW tournament coming up, it's the perfect fit at the moment.


----------



## S-Mac

Fuck Vera's nose looked bad. Gotta feel sorry for Pettis for not being able to get his shot but would much rather Edgar/Maynard 3 before Pettis gets his shot.


----------



## Walls

I completely agree with the draw, I actually thought it would be once they hit 2 mins left in the 5th. Even so, Edgar continues to impress me more and more as time goes on. Very impressive that he made it out of the 1st round to come back and win the 2nd like he did.

Brian Stann beat the fuck out of Leben and I much enjoyed that because I think he is a tool. Plus, Stann has the Slipknot logo tatted on his back and I have it on my arm, so I gots to stick with him.

Thiago Silva is a bad motherfucker. Really happy to see that he's recovered from his back issues because he looked kinda chubby when he fought Rashad and just looked shitty overall in that fight. Him bitch slapping Vera was one of the funniest things I've seen in quite awhile. Have fun with another surgery, Vera.

Diaz/Kim was a really good fight, I loved how they were talking shit to each other. Nate is never in a boring fight. I thought it was funny how Kim wants GSP as GSP would just plow through him.

Guida/Gomi wasn't nearly as good as I thought it was going to be but I take nothing away from Guida. Gomi was noticeably puzzled by what Guida was doing and it looked like it freaked him out. I thought if anything Gomi would either knock him out or Guida would grind the decision out.

Tavares fucked up Baroni as well, which was fun to watch because Baroni is a douche and I think he's done with the UFC now. If he isn't, he should be.


----------



## Liam Miller

Good night of fights, big wins for Stann and Guida.

Stephens KO on davis was awesome

dustin Poirier looks like a talent, was really hoping for Grispi to win, so much for him been next in line for Aldo.

Thiago Silva is a bad bad dude, would love to see him fight Rampage, it would be a war.

Frankie Edgar has went up even more in my books, what fucking heart. sucks that we ain't gonna see Pettis fight for the title yet, but i suppose it's only fair Maynard gets a rematch.

Also Brittney Palmer is most certainly the Hotness.


----------



## Rush

watched the first round of guida/gomi and switched that off. will watch diaz/kim and see what else i missed out on.

did guida come out to







because he should have. looked like a fucking douche.


----------



## S-Mac

I had to skip the first round with all his moving about pissed me right off


----------



## Dark Church

Leben proves once again that he is not and will never be a top ten Middleweight. Leben and Diaz are gatekeepers and nothing more.


----------



## SteveMania

If Diaz can't stuff takedowns against Dong Hyun Kim, he's going to get swallowed whole by anyone with decent chops in the division. I still think he did enough to win considering he was more effective on the mat, had more offense relative to Kim and won the third round without question.

Last night also proved how terrible/still developing the FW division is on the whole. While impressive, Nunes is still wet behind the ears and pretty much had his way with Brown, a guy who once graced P4P lists not too long ago.

Think about it, if run-of-the-mill LWs like Brown, Gamburyan and Omigawa can drop down and run game, imagine what guys like Tyson Griffin could do there. It's still a comparatively weak division overall, so don't be surprised if a guy Poirier, who I think has potential but is incredibly green to boot, gets fast-tracked this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I thought it was kinda embarrassing that the guy who was supposed to be in a title fight, lost to some no-name guy on the prelims. Oh well. Speaks more of the state of the division than Grispi. 

But yes, Tyson Griffin please drop down. Hell, if Maynard dispatches of Edgar, maybe we can get Edgar to get to cut down. Aldo vs Edgar would be fun.


----------



## McQueen

I really thought Edgar/Maynard would have been a boring fight. Guess i'm glad to hear it was otherwise.


----------



## Walls

Some people thought Leben would blame his DUI for the loss, but apparently he was "sick": http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/290972/Lebens-coach-Chris-was-sick-vomiting-before-fight/

Leben is such a douche, I'm glad he got beat down last night. Honestly, whenever I hear Leben talk I just think "Maaaaaatttt DDDaaaammmooonnnn". Useless human being.


----------



## Myers

> Chael Sonnen's life just got a lot more complicated, as if it weren't already.
> 
> The UFC middleweight, who's currently serving a suspension from the California State Athletic Commission, today plead guilty to federal charges of money laundering – a charge that carries a maximum sentence of up to 20 years in prison and a $500,000 fine – according to a release issued today by the U.S. District Attorney's Office in Oregon.
> 
> His sentencing is set to begin 10 days after he is expected to fight Yoshihiro Akiyama at UFC 128, according to sources close to the event, which today informed MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) of the pending booking just as news of the legal trouble broke.
> 
> UFC 128 takes place March 19 at the Prudential Center in Newark, N.J., and features a light heavyweight title bout between champ Mauricio "Shogun" Rua and former champ Rashad Evans.
> 
> It's unknown whether a potential prison sentence will torpedo the middleweight bout's possibility as representatives from the UFC could not be reached at the time of this writing. However, The Oregonian is reporting Sonnen has reached a plea deal with the District Attorney that will result in a two-year probation, along with a $10,000 fine and the revocation of his realtor license.
> 
> Sonnen is currently serving a sentence of another sort, a suspension handed out by the California State Athletic Commission for elevated levels of testosterone following his fight-of-the-year candidate at UFC 117 with middleweight champion Anderson Silva. He was unsuccessful in appealing the punishment this past month at a CSAC hearing in Sacramento, Calif., though the commission voted to reduce his suspension from one year to six months while also issuing a $2,500 fine.
> 
> The District Attorney states Sonnen conducted a financial transaction that was "designed to conceal or disguise the ownership and control of the proceeds of wire fraud."
> 
> "This office will continue to aggressively prosecute real estate professionals who committed the mortgage fraud that contributed to this country’s economic downturn and wreaked havoc on our community’s housing market," Dwight Holton, U. S. Attorney for the District of Oregon, stated in the release.
> 
> As part of his plea deal, Sonnen agreed to give up his Realtor's license and pay a $10,000 fine, said Michelle Holman Kerin, the assistant U.S. attorney handling the case.
> 
> Sonnen could not immediately be reached for comment.


:lmao


----------



## Rush

what a tool


----------



## Walls

I gotta say...this makes me like him even more. Adds to the Chael Sonnen legend. I've said it before, the more fucked up shit he does the more I love him and if he does end up facing Akiyama he is going to steamroll him.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Man.. That Frankie Edgar fight.. How awesome was that fight?! I had chills for 5 rounds (I'm an Edgar mark)


----------



## Sickburn

Sonnen's a fucking idiot.


----------



## -Mystery-

How does Sonnen still have a job? Pleads guilty to a federal crime and still keeps his job? You're fucking up Dana.


----------



## Walls

Probably because it creates more interest in him, I would have to think. Even if it is negative. I'd keep him.


----------



## Rush

Sonnen sells fights due to his trash talking. they're not going to just give up a cash cow.


----------



## -Mystery-

Still sends the wrong message though. 

Sonnen really has no room to talk anymore anyways. His opponents can clown him easily in the trash talking department.


----------



## Walls

Another thing too is that Sonnen is a cage fighter. It's not like he is on a sitcom on NBC or something, or even in the WWE for that matter with all their PG bullshit. I think you can get away with a lot more in that profession as people don't really care as much.


----------



## -Mystery-

walls said:


> Another thing too is that Sonnen is a cage fighter. It's not like he is on a sitcom on NBC or something, or even in the WWE for that matter with all their PG bullshit. I think you can get away with a lot more in that profession as people don't really care as much.


Maybe, but where's the line? I guess that's my ultimate point.


----------



## Liam Miller

Lol Sonnen what was he thinking.

Maybe he can bunk with Snipes


----------



## Walls

I just don't know how Sonnen stays so composed all the time. He had to have known that there might be a problem before the Silva fight and still went along as if nothing was wrong, same with this. He has a good game face. Then again, he said that he had 3 different kinds of disclosure for his replacement therapy thing and they still didn't pick it up, so who knows?

Either way, like I said before to me this just adds to the Sonnen mystique and I love him for it. More people are going to want to watch him fight after all this then people who won't. I do agree that there has to be some sort of line, but I don't think this crosses it at all.


----------



## Myers

Look at NBA and NFL stars, some of the biggest have done way worse things then money laundering, and they are still treated like gods. Sonnen is still an idiot though.


----------



## SteveMania

No, they shouldn't cut Sonnen. His shit talk garners interest and PPV buys and one only has to look at Silva's tepid PPV numbers without Sonnen and then the big show they put on with him. Controversial figures sell, the sport is now too ingrained in pop culture to go down because of this, and Sonnen is an interesting guy who can actually fight, as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

UFC has suspended Sonnen, and temporarily frozen his contract.

Mark Bocek vs Ben Henderson at UFC 129. 

STF announces a heavyweight tournament for this year.

Two fights in February show, then the other two in April. The semifinals, and finals at some point later this year.

February: Fedor vs Antonio Silva and Andrei Arlovski vs Sergei Kharitonov

April: Brett Rogers vs Josh Barnett and Alistair Overeem vs Fabricio Werdum

Looks good to me.


----------



## SteveMania

It sounds cool, but with all the red tape surrounding M-1 and the struggles in putting together certain match-ups (they wanted no part of Overeem not too long ago), it'll probably get skewed just a little. Supposedly the Fedor/Bigfoot and Overeem/Werdum winners are set to fight each other this summer, we'll see how that shakes out.


----------



## -Mystery-

Spoke too soon on Dana. I like that he's suspended Sonnen, he's trying to legitimize the sport and holding the fighters accountable for their actions outside the cage in step one.


----------



## Schönheit

This year is shaping up to be really good for the world of MMA. With the Strikeforce tourney we get dumb seeding, but atleast we should get all the fights we want to see. Also, would the Overeem brother figh eachother?


----------



## Walls

It's going to be funny when Overeem destroys Werdum and then fucking molests Fedor. Werdum is fucked against Overeem on their feet and Overeem isn't going to be stupid enough to take it to the ground. I see Fedor beating Silva and then somehow trying to get out of the Overeem fight because he knows he will get destroyed.

As far as the UFC suspending Chael, it sucks but I understand why they did it. They would have caught too much shit if they didn't do anything.


----------



## Rush

if the strikeforce tourney goes off without a hitch i'll be pleasently surprised. UFC needs to do more tournaments, they could hold an epic one for their LW division.


----------



## thepunisherkills

walls said:


> It's going to be funny when Overeem destroys Werdum and then fucking molests Fedor. Werdum is fucked against Overeem on their feet and Overeem isn't going to be stupid enough to take it to the ground. I see Fedor beating Silva and then somehow trying to get out of the Overeem fight because he knows he will get destroyed.
> 
> As far as the UFC suspending Chael, it sucks but I understand why they did it. They would have caught too much shit if they didn't do anything.


Werdum has beaten overeem before, and with a kimura.


----------



## Myers

thepunisherkills said:


> Werdum has beaten overeem before, and with a kimura.


Yeah but Overeem 2011 is a monster compared to the Overeem of 2006.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rush said:


> if the strikeforce tourney goes off without a hitch i'll be pleasently surprised. UFC needs to do more tournaments, they could hold an epic one for their LW division.


UFC definitely needs to consider it. for some reason, Dana seems to have penchant that fans just want a one-night tournament or something. Which is hardly the case for me, and I'm sure several others. Give us a nice tournament over the year or so. If I were to do it, I'd do it like this... Edgar/Maynard excluded.

1) Anthony Pettis
vs
8) Donald Cerrone/ Melvin Guillard

2) George Sotiropolous
vs
7) Ben Henderson/ Sean Sherk

3) Kenny Florian
vs
6) Jim Miller

4) Evan Dunham
vs
5) Clay Guida

Cerrone vs Guillard and Henderson vs Sherk to get in. Would that not be incredible? UFC could pimp the shit out of it, make it a big deal. Put some serious hype behind it.


----------



## Rush

could even have it 16 man with Cole Miller, Bocek, Griffin, Stevenson, Guillard, Sherk, Gomi, Pellegrino, Lentz, McKee, Siver, Stout, Roller etc making up the numbers. Even have Diaz and Penn drop back down or have Aldo move up.


----------



## Myers

^ I think that would be an awesome tourney right there.

I think they could do one for the FW division and the LHW division as well. I think they would have to wait a good year or so for the LHW division since they have a few fights in the coming months that will shake up the rankings.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Has there even been a UFC event that was a tournament? Because if there was someone should tell me, so I can get on watching that right away.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rush said:


> could even have it 16 man with Cole Miller, Bocek, Griffin, Stevenson, Guillard, Sherk, Gomi, Pellegrino, Lentz, McKee, Siver, Stout, Roller etc making up the numbers. Even have Diaz and Penn drop back down or have Aldo move up.


I dont how you could make a 16-man tournament work logistically in a 12 month span but it would be awesome to see.


----------



## Rush

all of the early UFC's were tournaments 

Do it like the Pride days, 1-2 events would be all first round matches so you could do that in a couple of weeks. then have a couple of months, again, every matchup a tournament match. another few months, semis, another few months then a final

ie say they start it in March

March-April 2 events, all 8 fights.

July - next 4 fights

October - semis

end of year show - final


----------



## Mikey Damage

hmm. makes sense. but that means that the champion will have to sit out for an extended amount of time. 9 months is the equivalent of a TUF season.

let's assume that another division is tied up by TUF filming ... could the UFC go 9 months without title fights from either division?

In case of 16-man lightweight tournament, i think the answer is yes. the next questions is whether the champ wants to sit out for that long.


----------



## Rush

add Maynard and Edgar to the toruney, winner of the tournament wins the belt.


----------



## Schönheit

I would love to see something like that, but injuries have a good chance of just screwing that up. It would take forever, but I would love to see a *Super Six* sort of thing done in the UFC, it may take a long time, but if they were to do it with maybe Bantamweight, or if they *EVER* decided to add a flyweight, hell or even in the featherweight division if/when Aldo jumps up to Lightweight.

Even in that injuries could kill it.

I can dream right?


----------



## Walls

I'd love to see a tourney of some sort, I love them. A 6 or 8 person tourney realistically would be the way to go as 16 would take forever. The UFC could pimp the shit out of it and I think it would be amazing.


----------



## Overrated

barnett has an easy path to the final. i have no real interest in that side of the braket but the other side should be brilliant if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## Schönheit

I am just wondering if the Overeem brothers would fight eachother if it came down to that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I highly doubt it'll come down to that.


----------



## Rush

Vera got cut by the UFC.

bunch of fights getting made.

Dan Miller vs Catone @ 128
Jim Miller vs Shalorus @ 128
Garza vs Jabouin @ 129
Campuzano vs Cariaso @ UFN 23 
Pellegrino vs Tibau @ 128
Barboza vs Njokuani @ 128
Benavidez vs Loveland @ 128

128 taking shape nicely


----------



## Liam Miller

How i would like to see Tourny go.

Fedor wrecks Silva TKO 
AA KO's Sergei (hopefully)
Barnett subs Rogers
Overeem KO's Werdum

Fedor KO's Arlovski
Overeem puts on a striking clinic vs Barnett and KO's him late in the 2nd (god i hope he does if they face each other)

One we all want to see Fedor vs Overeem in the final.

We probably will see a decision in there but whats the fun in prediciting a decision.


----------



## Schönheit

Either way you can quote and heckle me for this, but Fedor will not have an easy time with Silva. I have been saying for awhile now I think this guy is a good match-up with him. He is a Black Belt in both BJJ and Judo. He got rocked by Kyle but recovered good, and Kyle backs some power. He lost to Wedum, but he was noticeably groggy and slow in that fight. He just did not look like himself.


----------



## Rush

fedor/overeem can't be the final, they're in different sides of the draw. One side is complete toss which barnett should win easy. The other side is pretty tough aside from Big Foot.










Sergei will beat AA imo, Fedor over Silva, Overeem over Werdum, Barnett over Rogers

Overeem over Fedor, Barnett over Sergei

Overeem over Barnett.

Ubereem to then power down from super saiyan and accept the tourney win :side:


----------



## Liam Miller

Really would have prefered Barnett/Rogers on Fedor's side of the brackets.

Will be Uber pissed off if Silva or Werdum win


----------



## Rush

indeed. Fedor/Overeem must happen. would be so hyped for that.


----------



## SteveMania

I think speed will be Bigfoot's biggest problem, because while talented, his flatfootedness is a major liability against someone that can wade in and out faster than he can develop a rhythm. He could give Fedor a handful and probably should considering he's no slouch himself.

As for Barnett, there's a chance he doesn't get his license reinstated in time. If he does, I'd be amazed if he didn't emerge in the final.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Looks like Roy Nelson worked out his contract issues and will face Frank Mir at UFC 130.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^^ Should be an entertaining fight


----------



## Liam Miller

Rampage vs Thiago Silva rumoured for that card, i think i just got a boner.

Ricky Story vs Alves also on same card


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Strikeforce has the Challenger Series show on Showtime tonight at 11:00 pm ET.


----------



## Myers

Matt Hamill is set to face Phil Davis at 129, Davis is going to put a hurtin on Hamill in that fight.


----------



## Rush

marquardt/akiyama for 128

mckee and marcus davis also got cut.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Poor Matt Hamill. Being fed to another top prospect.


----------



## Dark Church

Hamill is going down just like against Jon Jones. except Davis will actually get the win.


----------



## bme

Saw my first UFC ppv last sunday, it's was enjoyable.

- Thought Edgar looked better after the crazy first round, still not sure about the draw.
- I knew when Vera didn't capitalize on the leg trip to Silva, that he'd pay for it.
was lmao at one point when Silva was slipping Vera on his back like a drum.
The nose break _was NASTY_.
- Surprised Leben was KO'ed
- with his weird movment i was itching for Guida to get KO'ed

I've liked what i've seen of Anderson Silva and have wanted to see Griffin so i'll probably order the next ppv.


----------



## vanderhevel

Can't believe Couture vs. Machida is gonna happen. Everyone is giving it to machida, but i hope couture can pull it off. would hate to see him go out like liddel.


----------



## Walls

Even if Machida knocks Randy out he's still nowhere near going out in the lulz way Liddell did.

I'm having my doubts that Randy will be capable of chasing Machida down and getting the takedown unless he cuts Machida off like Rampage did. If he can't I see Machida running circles around him and picking his spots.


----------



## SteveMania

It's going to be rough. I don't think Randy has much to offer nowadays, couldn't do shit to Vera some time ago and I know it's cliche not to count him out, but he's as good as done. Wins over an archaic Mark Coleman and James Toney only reinforced that Couture has some chops left, Machida is still lightyears ahead of them.


----------



## Walls

I agree. I can't see Couture muscling Machida against the fence for his famous dirty boxing either as he's going to have to get a hold of him first which I think is a long shot at best. The more I think about it the more I see Machida picking him apart standing. I think this is a mismatch. Randy is too old and Machida is too fast. Still, Randy will get to go out on the biggest stage they have ever had on the Toronto card and he deserves that much at least.

Still nowhere near as pathetic as Liddell's exit.


----------



## vanderhevel

If Couture can somehow get a hold of him, and press him against the cage, he's got a shot, but thats easier said than done.

Machida is so defensive, quick, and mobile. But then again, i figured he would pick apart rampage, and he ended up playing it so safe that rampage got the win. I doubt machida will play it as safe against couture, he doesn't have the feared punching power like page does.


----------



## Rush

flipping through channels, found espn showing best of pride. rather happy.


----------



## Sickburn

Frick. ESPN on Foxtel? Shattered.


----------



## Rush

yeah on fox. at like 2 in the morning. had some decent fights as well.


----------



## Myers

Spike TV at one point was showing the best of pride every friday, I don't know if they still are though.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, I watched those on Spike for awhile. I watched a ton of Pride for awhile and then went back to watching regular UFC and caught myself calling for people to soccer kick or stomp someone on the ground.

Wandi stomping guys out back in the day was scary. Kinda crazy to see what he has become now. He was a fucking animal back then.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

vanderhevel said:


> Can't believe Couture vs. Machida is gonna happen. Everyone is giving it to machida, but i hope couture can pull it off. would hate to see him go out like liddel.


Appears like Randy is finally going to be put away, can't see his usual trick of pushing opponents against the fence working on Machida.

The fight I'm looking forward to the most right now is Bader v Bones, I think it will be a huge slugfest ending with Bader getting knocked out or the ref stopping it.


----------



## Sickburn

Rush said:


> yeah on fox. at like 2 in the morning. had some decent fights as well.


Awwww damn. Shattered.


----------



## Myers

Pham/Garcia II is going to happen at the next UFN. I am going to say Nam dominates all three rounds and loses by decision.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Exactly. ^

I do want to see a rematch though, so that's good its on.


----------



## Schönheit

I think Nam is going to finish it this time. So it'll prolly end up a No Contest.


----------



## Walls

Well, just don't let the same 3 judges score the bout and keep Steve Mazzagati out of there and Nam should do alright.


----------



## Rush

i can see Garcia picking up the win tbh. punchers chance.


----------



## S-Mac

Glad they have booked that fight again hopefully Nam is going to get his justice this time around


----------



## Dark Church

Carwin is expected to return at 131 against an opponent TBA. Since all of the contenders are booked or in limbo I say either try to book Nogueira or feed him Kongo.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Anthony Pettis will be risking his title shot against Clay Guida at UFC 130 or 131 reports are saying

Should be a war


----------



## Schönheit

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/1/1...-announced-brock-lesnar-and-junior-dos-santos



> UFC President Dana White announced today that former UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar and number one contender Junior dos Santos will match wits as the coaches of season 13 of the hit Spike TV reality series.
> 
> Following the season, which begins filming this month and begins airing on March 30, Lesnar and dos Santos will then match fists in the Octagon later in 2011.


I am down for this. Can not wait for the epic amount of cameos from *Black House *fighters.


----------



## Walls

I'm amazed Brock agreed to do this. Are they going to fight for the interm belt at the end of the season?


----------



## Schönheit

Yes they are, atleast that is the report.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/1/1...os-to-fight-for-interim-ufc-heavyweight-title



> With Cain Velasquez sidelined due to injury, Junior dos Santos will indeed fight for the UFC Interim Heavyweight Championship against an opponent to be named.





Also, Cruz is out..



> The surgery will prevent Cruz (17-1) from any contact training for as long as three months and might postpone his return to the octagon until early summer. Although the San Diego-based fighter is hopeful he'll resume hitting pads within 12 weeks, he knows an official return date will be up to the UFC.
> 
> "It could be six months, but I'm not planning on six months," Cruz said. "I'll say that it will take me eight weeks to recover and 12 weeks to punch again. [My return] has nothing to do with me being ready. That has to do with the UFC booking cards. I can't book myself on a card if I'm not ready.


Sad day. The UFC need him and Aldo healthy. The 145 and 135 weight classes need a draw other then Faber.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Brock better improve his stand up and by a fair bit otherwise Dos Santos will murder him when they fight


----------



## Overrated

brock isnt looking to stand up though. hes going to look straight for a takedown to try and put cigano on his back. 

dana said its not for the belt and the fight will happen in june probably in vancouver. winner gets cain. 

also if mark hominick beats roop next week he gets aldo.


----------



## Schönheit

> Dana White: "I was in communication with Brock and his camp. The stuff about not wanting to fight, wanting to go to WWE was wrong."
> 
> Dana White: It was tough getting Lesnar to commit. I'm preparing for a tough season. It's going to be an interesting 6 weeks of filming.
> 
> No interim title at end of TUF 13 - Lesnar and Dos Santos will fight and winner gets Cain Velasquez for the belt
> Lesnar vs. Dos Santos will be sometime in June. "100% in June."
> Dana tells Vancouver to "keep your fingers crossed" because "you could be getting" Brock-JDS.


Here are updates.

Just for clarity I have got Dos Santos by T/ko.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Myers said:


> Pham/Garcia II is going to happen at the next UFN. I am going to say Nam dominates all three rounds and loses by decision.


should be exciting, but i rather they just pretended that Nam won the fight. Kinda like they did with Dunham (vs Sherk), and Jones (vs Hamill).

He already beat Garcia. He should get another opponent.


----------



## HBK_718

It's unfair Lesnar has to go through one guy to get a title shot. Guess you get certain luxuries when your UFC's cash cow. 

Still looking forward to TUF 13 though. Lesnar is relatively green; watching him train others will be interesting.


----------



## Walls

Lesnar is green and his striking sucks so that will be interesting to see. JDS speaks horrible broken English so that will be interesting to see as well. 

Looking forward to to Brock/JDS. I can see Brock being able to hold JDS down, I think. If Brock faces Cain again I think he will probably get murdered again unless Cain is rusty coming in and Brock takes advantage of that.


----------



## Schönheit

HBK_718 said:


> It's unfair Lesnar has to go through one guy to get a title shot. Guess you get certain luxuries when your UFC's cash cow.
> 
> Still looking forward to TUF 13 though. Lesnar is relatively green; watching him train others will be interesting.


You realize this is the UFC Heavyweight Division right?


Cain Velasquez--Out 7-9 months with injury plus will need a camp on top of that.

Brock Lesnar--Coming off a Loss

Junior Dos Santos--Impressive Prospect does not want to sit out for a long time.

Shane Carwin--Steroid scandal/Coming off a loss.

Frank Mir-- 1-1 in his last two fights. Had a super exciting fight aganist Cro Cop....

Big Nog--Out until summer 2011 atleast.

Roy Nelson--Coming off a loss

Brendan Shaub--Nothing to propell him into a league with top of the division yet.

Cheick Kongo--1-2-1 in his last 4

Stefan Struve--2 Wins aganist sub-par opponents after a loss.

Heath Herring--coming off a loss and hasnt fought in awhile

Cro Cop--coming off a loss.

Pat Barry--1-2 in his last 3 fights.

So yeah I will take this fight for number 1 contendership instead of haveing the division suspended in animation.

Also, not the first time someone got a title shot after one fight.

Junior speaks decent enough english just throw some sub-titles.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXihLXaSKtc


----------



## HBK_718

Schönheit said:


> You realize this is the UFC Heavyweight Division right?
> 
> 
> Cain Velasquez--Out 7-9 months with injury plus will need a camp on top of that.
> 
> Brock Lesnar--Coming off a Loss
> 
> Junior Dos Santos--Impressive Prospect does not want to sit out for a long time.
> 
> Shane Carwin--Steroid scandal/Coming off a loss.
> 
> Frank Mir-- 1-1 in his last two fights. Had a super exciting fight aganist Cro Cop....
> 
> Big Nog--Out until summer 2011 atleast.
> 
> Roy Nelson--Coming off a loss
> 
> Brendan Shaub--Nothing to propell him into a league with top of the division yet.
> 
> Cheick Kongo--1-2-1 in his last 4
> 
> Stefan Struve--2 Wins aganist sub-par opponents after a loss.
> 
> Heath Herring--coming off a loss and hasnt fought in awhile
> 
> Cro Cop--coming off a loss.
> 
> Pat Barry--1-2 in his last 3 fights.
> 
> So yeah I will take this fight for number 1 contendership instead of haveing the division suspended in animation.
> 
> Also, not the first time someone got a title shot after one fight.
> 
> Junior speaks decent enough english just throw some sub-titles.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXihLXaSKtc


I didn't say the division would be inactive.

I just think Lesnar should work his way back up to a title shot. Throw him in some battles with some of those guys to build more experience and make him seem like he actually DESERVES a title shot. Lesnar/Nelson and Lesnar/Mir III would be big money matches and would propel him back into legitimacy. 

Also, Dos Santos shouldn't even be competing for a number one contender slot. He was promised a shot at the belt after defeating Nelson. Not hating on the Dos Santos/Lesnar match-up but it isn't fair to Dos Santos.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wandy speaks horrible broken English. JDS is manageable.


----------



## Schönheit

HBK_718 said:


> I didn't say the division would be inactive.
> 
> I just think Lesnar should work his way back up to a title shot. Throw him in some battles with some of those guys to build more experience and make him seem like he actually DESERVES a title shot. Lesnar/Nelson and Lesnar/Mir III would be big money matches and would propel him back into legitimacy.
> 
> Also, Dos Santos shouldn't even be competing for a number one contender slot. He was promised a shot at the belt after defeating Nelson. Not hating on the Dos Santos/Lesnar match-up but it isn't fair to Dos Santos.


Most of the guys I posted already have fights for eachother. People did not warm up to Mir/Lenar 3. That fight is not happening because the fan base was not receptive to it, also with Roy goingup with Mir I do not see how that was plausible. Lesnar is still legit. He lost to an undefated monster, He also beat another undeafted monster before that. Basiclly a year after he was nearly dead. If anything you can see this fight as helping gain Junior Dos Santos a large amount of plublicity. Again with the matches that are booked for the heavyweight division it should add a bit of clarity to the situation. Whilst some new blood can be built up. 

Dos Santos does not want to sit on the shelf. He wants to fight, and who else would bring him more media hype, and a challenge then Brock at this point? Also, if Brock wins he gets a chance to redeem themselves, and the UFC'ies ass is covered. They did not force Dos Santos to compete. He wanted to.

Its the UFC Heavyweight Division. It has always been weak, and most of the time has never made sense.




> *@Mikey*
> wandy speaks horrible broken English. JDS is manageable


Yeah, with the British fighters GSP, and Big Nog the dialogue will be fine.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Brcok/JDS? Seems interesting, but still not as interesting as the Strikeforce GP. War Reem, War Fedor, & War Barnett


----------



## PuroresuPride18

HBK_718 said:


> It's unfair Lesnar has to go through one guy to get a title shot. Guess you get certain luxuries when your UFC's cash cow.
> 
> Still looking forward to TUF 13 though. Lesnar is relatively green; watching him train others will be interesting.


I wonder what Brock does or has to persuade promoters to always push him so immediately. Beats jobbers and gets a title a WWE title shot over the Rock, wins the IWGP belt in Japan in his DEBUT, and loses to Mir and beats Herring in a decision to get a UFC title shot. Does he really draw that much?


----------



## Schönheit

PuroresuPride18 said:


> I wonder what Brock does or has to persuade promoters to always push him so immediately. Beats jobbers and gets a title a WWE title shot over the Rock, wins the IWGP belt in Japan in his DEBUT, and loses to Mir and beats Herring in a decision to get a UFC title shot. Does he really draw that much?


 UFC 100: Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir--1.7 million buys.
UFC 116: Brock Lesnar vs. Shane Carwin--1.3 million buys
UFC 121: Brock Lesnar vs. Cain Velasquez-- I do not know the figures, but a million+





> 1.2,400,000 - 5/5/07 - Oscar De La Hoya vs. Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> 2.1,990,000 - 6/28/97 - Mike Tyson vs. Evander Holyfield
> 3.1,700,000 - 11/9/96 - Mike Tyson vs. Evander Holyfield
> 4.1,700,000 - 7/11/09 - *Brock Lesnar* vs Frank Mir UFC 100
> 4.1,580,000 - 8/19/95 - Mike Tyson vs. Peter McNeely
> 5.1,400,000 - 4/19/91 - Evander Holyfield vs. George Foreman
> 6.1,400,000 - 3/16/96 - Mike Tyson vs. Frank Bruno
> 7.1,400,000 - 9/18/99 - Oscar De La Hoya vs. Felix Trinidad
> 8.1,300,000 - 7/03/10 - *Brock lesnar* vs Shane Carwin UFC 116
> 
> These are the top 8 all time PPV sales.


Found this while looking for 121 buys. Do not know ow accurat it is.


----------



## Rush

yes he really draws that much. Easily the biggest draw in MMA and would draw more fighting Kongo with a rubbish undercard than Strikeforce would draw if they did a massive 1 night tourney for the HW grand prix (and it was on PPV). sad but true.


----------



## Sickburn

Brcok/JDS TUF should be good.

Hey can anyone tell me when Ryan Bader's next fight is. I'm a fan of the dude. Anyone else?


----------



## Walls

Bader is fighting Jon Jones next month at UFC 126 and in my opinion is going to get the fuck beaten out of him.


----------



## Rush

Jones should smack Bader up. kid has a bright future.


----------



## Walls

Only way I see Bader winning is if he grapple fucks Jones to a decision. Bader is a lot thicker than Jones is so he might be able to hold him down, although I'm confidant Jones could sweep him and then start raining down some elbows like he did to Hamill, minus the disqualification.


----------



## Myers

I wouldn't be surprised if Bader was able to get a decision win over Jones. I am still taking Jones in that fight, but I think Bader has a decent shot.

The Griffin/Franklin fight is a tough one to call IMO. Griffin has been out for 15 months and didn't look to impressive against an old man in Tito Ortiz. While Franklin looked slow and almost lost a fight against glass joe. I would have to go with Griffin by decision simply because of size and length.


----------



## Rush

going with Franklin purely b/c of the long layoff


----------



## Walls

Rich probably looked a little slow due to Chuck breaking his arm. I have Rich by decision and despite what I said before I'm still sticking with Jones against Bader. I enjoy watching Bader getting punched in the face due to the fact that he looks exactly like some guy I know and I hate that motherfucker.


----------



## Overrated

why are people writing off bader? i have jones in the fight but its going to be a tough fight for both guys.


----------



## Schönheit

Overrated said:


> why are people writing off bader? i have jones in the fight but its going to be a tough fight for both guys.


Bader isn't hyped enough, and I think Jones is hyped up to much. Bader is a sexy bet. Got 100$ on him at +450.

I rather Bader win because he is willing to fight anyone in the divisin. If Rashad wins.(Which he very well might) Jones won't fight him.



> The world-ranked and fiercely dominant Jon Jones recently said the following in an interview with ESPN: “[I would] absolutely not [fight Rashad Evans]. If Rashad Evans won the belt, which I’m hoping he does, my only goal would be to be the toughest contender there is, and keep whipping butt without being champion. I’d stay at 205 and be the second best. That would be my goal. As I said, I’m hoping he wins, we’re very proud of him. I can’t do it.”


So everyone fights Jones before they get a chance at Rashad? Or the third best guy in the division gets the tittle shot? Jones needs to realize its a sport. I am sure if you are really "friends" you can put it on hold for 25 minutes. 

Saying all that I am most excited to see Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto he looks really great at bantamweight, an I hope he returns to his 07 form. People write him off a bit now days, but in his match with Warren he was coming off a long lay off, and was going through a divorece. Then, Kanehara is no slouch. If I remember correctly he has wins for Sung Jung,Omigawa, and Kim. Kid will likely overwhelm Demetrious. Also, Kid spent his life fighting guys who are just bigger. Him cutting weight can be a scary thing for the 135'ers in the UFC.

Then you have Omigawa despite his lackluster record who is 8-1 in his last 9 fights. I love me soe Omi, but like alot of Japanese MMA stars Omi has not delt with a lot of high level american collegiate wrestlers in cages. Saying that It would not surprise me if Mendes (9-0) with Team Alpha Male pulls the win out in this.

Its crazy, just looked at the card and these are both prelims. Damn, hope they air on spike/ion, or get shown on the broadcast. This card is stacked. 

*My Picks*​


> *Anderson Silva* v. Vitor Belfort
> Forrest Griffin v. *Rich Franklin*
> Jake Ellenberger v. *Carlos Eduardo Rocha*
> Jon Jones v. *Ryan Bader*
> *Miguel Torres* v. Antonio Banuelos
> 
> Paul Kelly v. *Donad Cerrone*
> *Chad Mendes* v. Michihiro Omigawa
> Paul Taylor v. *Gabe Ruedigar*
> *Norifumi Yamamoto* v.Demetrious Johnson
> Kyle Kingsbury v. *Ricardo Romero*
> Mike Pierce v. *Kenny Robertson*​




This made me lol today.



> "So I just spoke to @kennyflorian. Looks like he can return in or around may... I asked him who wants to fight.... Answer: @showtimepettis!" -Malki Kawa, Kenny Florian's agent.
> 
> 
> "Yo, Kenny u r a cool guy but Anthony is looking to fight a guy coming off a win" -Duke Roufus, replied to Malki Kawa and Kenny Florian's challenge.


No one wants to fight Florian. Isn't this ike the third guy?


----------



## Rush

Florian is a tough fighter. easy for people to use him coming off a loss as an excuse to duck him.


----------



## Schönheit

Rush said:


> Florian is a tough fighter. easy for people to use him coming off a loss as an excuse to duck him.


Well Pettis isn't really takeing the easy road. He is faceing that new improved Greg Jackson Guida at some point. 

I actually expect Kenny to come back aganist Oliveira seeing as he is the only guy open that I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## brian8448

Schönheit said:


> Bader isn't hyped enough, and I think Jones is hyped up to much. Bader is a sexy bet. Got 100$ on him at +450.


Where'd you find these odds? Around +300 is what I've seen for Bader but if I can get +450 I'll drop money on Bader in a heartbeat. I like Jones in this fight but he hasn't faced anything comparable to a young athlete and wrestler of Bader's caliber. I don't see Jones manhandling Bader and dropping elbows to end it in the first.


----------



## Liam Miller

Brock on TUF intrests me and anything involving Cigano intrests me.

Guida/Pettis SHOULD be good, but Greg jackson will probably pull a Greg Jackson

Strikeforce grand prix aslong as we see The Reem vs The last Emporer i'm cool.

any odds on Barnett pissing hot?, fuck barnett tbh.


----------



## Schönheit

brian8448 said:


> Where'd you find these odds? Around +300 is what I've seen for Bader but if I can get +450 I'll drop money on Bader in a heartbeat. I like Jones in this fight but he hasn't faced anything comparable to a young athlete and wrestler of Bader's caliber. I don't see Jones manhandling Bader and dropping elbows to end it in the first.


THe local bookmaker. The odds got pushed up to that, but they evened out around +300. I am calling myself lucky on this one.


----------



## SteveMania

brian8448 said:


> Where'd you find these odds? Around +300 is what I've seen for Bader but if I can get +450 I'll drop money on Bader in a heartbeat. I like Jones in this fight but he hasn't faced anything comparable to a young athlete and wrestler of Bader's caliber. I don't see Jones manhandling Bader and dropping elbows to end it in the first.



It'd be something if Bader was wrecking guys, but he faded hard against Red Schafer not too long ago in a fight he was dominating early, looked mediocre against a tragically-jawed Keith Jardine until landing that left hook and narrowly beat Rogerio in what was his most impressive fight to date. In contrast, Bones ran the table against comparable wrestlers like Hamill and Matyushenko and didn't even break a sweat in the latter.

Of the two, Jones has made greater improvements in a shorter amount of time so unless Bader mangles him with his best punch early, he's going to get worked.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Bader's wrestling hasn't even really impressed me. Even when he manages to complete a takedown, his ground and pound leaves a lot to be desired.

And the size difference is meaningless. Jones walks around at least 230. 

I think Jones works him standing, and makes Bader go NIGHT-NIGHT.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Im on Team Jones as well I dont even think this fight ill be close. Bader has alot of power but I cant see him catching Jones with one of those wild hay makers he swings. Jones wil be to quick and TKO him.


----------



## Schönheit

> Strikeforce has its sights set on a March 5 date for a light-heavyweight championship bout that would pit current kingpin Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante against challenger Dan Henderson, sources with knowledge of the situation have confirmed to MMA Fighting.
> 
> The event will take place at Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio.
> 
> The fight, however, is not yet signed, with contract negotiations ongoing, though both fighters are training under the assumption they will be competing against each other that night.


What does everyone think about thi fight? To me its Cavalcante's fight to lose. I am not saying he is great by any means, but he will surely be abe to deal with Henderson.


----------



## Myers

Meh the Henderson/Cavalcante fight doesn't really interest me. They don't have any LHW's that I find interesting. However, I would like to see Moussasi return to SF, he needs to stop fighting cans in Japan. I think Henderson is a better fighter at LHW so I could see him winning by TKO in the first or second.


----------



## Rush

Schönheit said:


> Well Pettis isn't really takeing the easy road. He is faceing that new improved Greg Jackson Guida at some point.
> 
> I actually expect Kenny to come back aganist Oliveira seeing as he is the only guy open that I can think of off the top of my head.


Florian > Guida.

Guida is a decent fighter but Kenny dominated him a touch over a year ago.


----------



## Schönheit

Rush said:


> Florian > Guida.
> 
> Guida is a decent fighter but Kenny dominated him a touch over a year ago.


I am not denying that, but he is a lot better fighter now then a year go. Jackson is a MMA whiz, and is stellar at game planning. I have Guida to beat Pettis, and I wouldn't be surprised if they gave him a chance to go aganist Florian again. Guida is a changed fighter.


----------



## Myers

I'm going to jump on the new and improved guida train, I think he will make short work of Pettis.


----------



## Rush

I'm backing Showtime. I think he'll beat Guida. still <3 Clay though.


----------



## SteveMania

A nicely developing top game has been Guida's biggest triumph in the last year. I remember when he used to throw little pitter-patter strikes in the guard, rarely passed and now he's become an underrated finisher. With that said, Pettis is a truly brilliant offensive fighter with a great guard to back up his chops on the feet.


----------



## Sickburn

Miguel Torres from WEC? Holy shit, that guy was insane (dont know if still is)...thats one hell of a card btw.


----------



## Schönheit

Sickburn said:


> Miguel Torres from WEC? Holy shit, that guy was insane (dont know if still is)...thats one hell of a card btw.


Yeah, not sure if you know but the UFC/WEC merged.


----------



## Sickburn

I did hear something baout it. Just sorta getting real into the UFC (which I must admit was mainly due to Brock) but yeah I like GSP, Bader and Miguel was just a monster in WEC wasnt he...?


----------



## Josh

he was, but he is washed up now beating scrubs like charlie valencia


----------



## Rush

piss of Josh. Torres still owns. one of my favourite fighters.


----------



## CJ Punk

Myers said:


> I'm going to jump on the new and improved guida train, I think he will make short work of Pettis.


I hope so, big fan of Guida. Always has a fight worth talking about.


----------



## Schönheit

AgeofCJ said:


> I hope so, big fan of Guida. Always has a fight worth talking about.


I just am not buying into the Pettis hype, he is a good fighter, but most of the hype would not be there if he didn't do that cage kick.


----------



## Rush

Hype =/= fighting ability.

Pettis is getting attention for the cage kick but regardless he's a very solid fighter and just a virtual unknown to those who aren't hardcore fans.


----------



## Mikey Damage

only 23, as well.

even if he falters in his next fight, at his age he'll still be someone to keep track of.


----------



## Schönheit

> Strikeforce took a double whammy in the last two days after news of the Strikeforce heavyweight tournament dominated the news cycle last week. First, Dana White landed a major coup in convincing ratings-monster Brock Lesnar to sojourn in the Las Vegas desert for six weeks "coaching" the Ultimate Fighter reality show. Today, Scott Coker took the wind out of his own sails, announcing details of the tournament which differ greatly from what had been reported over the last seven days.
> 
> Let's break things down.
> 
> •The only five-round fight will be the final. Earlier in the week, Coker expressed his desire for all of the tournament fights to be scheduled for five rounds. On today's conference call, he announced that all quarter- and semi-final bouts would be three rounds, while the championship fight would be five rounds, claiming that Strikeforce couldn't guarantee that all of the commissions involved would agree up front to sanction five-round non-title fights. ESPN's Josh Gross repudiated the excuse somewhat claiming that California, New Jersey, Missouri, and Tennessee were all fine with the idea, and that Strikeforce hadn't approached them about it. While losing five-round fights pains me, it's much more optimal in my eyes to maintain a symmetrical format throughout the tournament rather than operate one line of the tournament under an altered ruleset. That said...
> 
> 
> •The Strikeforce heavyweight championship will not be on the line. When the five-round fantasy was still alive, it had been reported that Alistair Overeem's heavyweight belt would be on the line through the three rounds of the tournament. That has been nixed. The tournament winner will win an independent Grand Prix title and will earn the right to fight Overeem for the proper heavyweight belt. More on this below.
> 
> 
> •If any fight is ruled a draw, a "fourth judge" will determine who advances. Coker didn't clarify whether this would be a commission- or promotion-appointed official, but Josh Gross just informed me via Twitter that the judge will be Strikeforce-appointed. It's unlikely that any fight will be ruled a draw, but this has "sticky situation" written all over it. More on this below, as well.
> 
> 
> •If a fighter cannot continue in the tournament, a five-person tournament committee will determine a replacement from reserve bouts and eliminated fighters. The committee will be chaired by Strikeforce rules director Cory Schafer. I'm not sure why Strikeforce felt the need to create something like this. A committee adds no more legitimacy to the same decision made by Scott Coker and company.


This is getting kind of stupid. Not even for the belt, and the winner gets a shot at Overeem? So if Werdum wins he hs to beat Overeem for a third time? What started as a good thing is really loseing lots of steam for me.


----------



## Rush

i knew they'd fuck it around :/


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This has nothing to do with current UFC news, but I'm downloading UFC 1 right now. I wanna see a tournament style event and also have time to kill.


----------



## Rush

enjoy Art Jimmerson.


----------



## Josh

^^ fun to watch, but expect to be annoyed at jim brown saying the fight is over everytime someone lands a punch.


----------



## Walls

Josh said:


> ^^ fun to watch, but expect to be annoyed at jim brown saying the fight is over everytime someone lands a punch.


Joe Rogan has a fucking hilarious bit about Jim Brown and his commentary.

Joe would say something first about Brown like he had no MMA experience whatsoever but he was 150-0 in bare knuckle domestic squabbles. And then in a perfect Brown voice he would say:

"Yea, right about now he's tappin' out. That's a luxury my first wife back in 65 did not have. I told that bitch you talk all that shit you want you better recognize there ain't no referee in my living room. You know what I'm sayin? Don't write checks with your mouth that your ass can't cash. Anyway, back to the action. Right now, he is in the mount position. Instinctively I would be looking for a blunt object like a lamp or maybe even a book end...."

Fuck, everytime I hear that I'm almost in tears. Joe is such an underrated comedian. He is filming his next comedy special in Toronto and I really want to go.

And as far as the SF HW tourney goes...what happens if Overeem wins the entire thing? Does he face the second place guy? That would be stupid considering he would have just beaten him. I think it's stupid Overeem is in a tourney for the right to face himself for the title.


----------



## Rush

Strikeforce: Overeem vs Himself co promoted by DREAM.

the japs would love it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

:lmao

I haven't even gotten to any of the fights, and I've already noticed that all the commentators are knobs.

"The third fight will be Royce Gracie against Art Jimmerson who is a boxing person".

Quality.


----------



## SteveMania

I know there are time considerations and things to be sorted out in Nevada, but there should be five round fights in non-title bouts, the tournament only reinforces that narrative. Having the winner of the tournament fight Overeem, or pitting Overeem against the runner-up again seems too blase.


----------



## Walls

I don't think they all have to be 5 round fights at all and I have no idea why anyone is ticked off about it.


----------



## SteveMania

Take a fight like Rampage/Rashad for instance, with all the magnitude surrounding that fight, all the hoopla filming TUF and the eventual showdown, we got to see a standard 15 minute fight. Three rounds is way too anti-climatic for any high profile fight, especially when these guys should be competing in five rounders with or without the belt.


----------



## Walls

I see what you're saying but I don't think that fight would have gotten any better with 2 more rounds. I think 5 rounds for title fights makes the title fights feel even more special so I see why it's used that way. I have zero issues with the fights being 3 rounds.


----------



## Rush

All main events should be 5 rounds.

A tournament like that, every fight should be a 5 round fight and the belt should be up for grabs.


----------



## Walls

I don't think that needs to be the case at all but apparently I am in the minority on this one.


----------



## SteveMania

I wasn't even a huge supporter of it until we got a bunch of sour endings to fights with every bit as much marketing blitz as title fights, but it is speculative to assume adding two rounds changes the course of a fight. It just seems silly to have the winner fight Overeem for the title afterward instead of having the belt shape up throughout the tournament, when you could pan out the issue by making every fight a five rounder.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm in the every main event should be five rounds camp.

it's the main event...treat it differently than the rest of the card.


----------



## Walls

I still think 5 round fights should be reserved for the title fights because they are the most important fights, most of the time.

I'm kinda old school that way, though. I still get pissed when I'm watching Raw or a ppv and the champion comes out first, because to me they should always come out last. Nitpicking I know, but it's just how I feel about it and I feel title fights in the UFC should be the only fights that are 5 rounds because they are the most important fights (again, usually).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Gonna watch UFC 2 in a bit. UFC 1 fights weren't really "quality" in a sense, but it was still entertaining to see how the no rules aspect worked back in the day.

Art "One Golve" Jimmerson is an absolute legend.

Oh yeah btw, if anyone knows a site with download links of old UFC's and such please let me know.


----------



## McQueen

walls said:


> I still think 5 round fights should be reserved for the title fights because they are the most important fights, most of the time.


I agree. Just because lets say hypothetically Pettis vs Florian happens as a main event fight at some future UFC event for the contendership I don't see how that warrants 5 round treatment like a title fight just because its the headliner when lets say Sherk/Dunham II is also on the card but its only 3 rounds because its the PPV opener.


----------



## Dark Church

I am sorry but fights like Cro Cop/Mir, Bisping/Akiyama and Marquardt/Okami should not have been five round fights. title fights only is fine. It has only been an issue a few times and some of those (Liddell/Silva) were not even main events. If Griffin and Bonnar gassed in the fourth round and were boring for the last ten minutes that fight wouldn't be as historic as it is today. leave the rules as is.


----------



## SteveMania

At the very least if two top-flight fighters agree to compete for five rounds, let them. We're not talking about some ironclad protocol here, this is the same sport that has seen arbitrary interim title fights take place, non-divisional catchweight fights such as Belfort/Franklin or Wand/Franklin and the like, not to mention various infrastructures and rules from different promoters - all within the last few years. There is a middle ground if a promoter appealed and it shouldn't be tainted because it's not for a belt.


----------



## Walls

Dark Church said:


> I am sorry but fights like Cro Cop/Mir, Bisping/Akiyama and Marquardt/Okami should not have been five round fights. title fights only is fine. It has only been an issue a few times and some of those (Liddell/Silva) were not even main events. If Griffin and Bonnar gassed in the fourth round and were boring for the last ten minutes that fight wouldn't be as historic as it is today. leave the rules as is.


Griffin/Bonnar were both beyond gassed in the 3rd. A 4th round would have been ugly and not in a good way.


----------



## Rush

yes but they obviously trained for a 3 round fight, gave it there all to try and win that contract within those 3 rounds. Gives a higher importance to the main events when a title isn't on the line i.e most of the european cards.


----------



## Schönheit

Rush said:


> yes but they obviously trained for a 3 round fight, gave it there all to try and win that contract within those 3 rounds. Gives a higher importance to the main events when a title isn't on the line i.e most of the european cards.


If you train for only 3 rounds you are destined to fail.


----------



## Rush

You get my point though. They're not going into the fight anticipating a 5 round war, nor did they fight like it was a 5 round fight.


----------



## Walls

Apparently Aoki is considering quitting mma after he got owned in his last fight and I guess he is really embarrassed. I don't want to see him retire and I think he'd be a little bitch if he went through with it.


----------



## SteveMania

More often than not, when Aoki loses he gets mangled Lindland style. If those beatings continue to add up he'll be wearing huggies by the time he's 40.


----------



## Walls

This is due to embarrassment though, not injuries. At least this time around.


----------



## Schönheit

Aoki really pissed me off in that fight. He got what was coming to him. He continually broke the rules in the first. Aoki is twenty-seven. He has been fighting since '03, and still has showen very little improvement in his stand up game. As far as I am concerned let him take beatings in these freakshow fights. Shinya is, and has always been over-rated. Like many other Asain mma fighters they are jokes when put up aganist decent European,Russian,Brazilian,American etc; fighters.


----------



## SteveMania

If there's any fighter that benefits the most from a ring, it's Aoki. He doesn't stand up to licks well and isn't a particularly effective wrestler, but he can cut guys off a lot easier in the ring and has a decent underhook game. Anyone that can style Aurelio on the mat is legit. That said he'd get wrecked in the UFC because 1) his footwork isn't as effective in a cage and 2) there's more than a handful of guys that can bust him up at length like Gil did.


----------



## RKing85

He didn't break any rules. If he broke the rules he would have been carded. He fought smart. Karma just got up with him in a very painful manor.

Shame if Aoki retires. He's a top 5 LHW fighter.


----------



## Schönheit

RKing85 said:


> He didn't break any rules. If he broke the rules he would have been carded. He fought smart. Karma just got up with him in a very painful manor.
> 
> Shame if Aoki retires. He's a top 5 LHW fighter.


lol, did you even watch it?

He kept falling. He kept utilizing the clinch.



> In the first 3-minute kickboxing round, Aoki evaded Nagashima's offense by breaking the rules via excessive clinching, falling to the ground, and going for takedowns in order to run out the clock and move onto the 5-minute mixed martial arts round. Aoki was warned repeatedly by the referee, however no points were deducted as there could not be a decision winner.


So yeah he did break the rules.

lol and LHW?
and top 5? You know very little about MMA it seems, or just frequent sherdog. If Aoki retires it will not do anything to affect anything the top LW rankings, because he will not fight top LW's anymore. H


----------



## PuroresuPride18

RKing85 said:


> He didn't break any rules. If he broke the rules he would have been carded. He fought smart. Karma just got up with him in a very painful manor.
> 
> Shame if Aoki retires. He's a top 5 LHW fighter.


Errr, I think you mean LW (Lightweight, not LHW (Light Heavyweight)

And he broke the rules more than a dozen times. Clinching, holding the ropes, take down attempts, dropkicks, etc.


----------



## Liam Miller

Haha gotta love Cody, i know Yves will fuck he's shit up, but i hope they don't cut Cody to soon he's a character.


----------



## Walls

He looks like Zorro at the start of that .gif.

I think once he can't lock a Guillotine on someone he's going to get exposed pretty fast. He is pretty terrible overall.


----------



## SteveMania

If anything else, Yves has developed some sturdy defensive grappling and hasn't ever been guillotined. He'll make scrapheap out of McKenzie.


----------



## RKing85

Yes, I meant Lightweight.

And I have earned a part time pay check covering MMA for over 9 years. Longer than you have been watching MMA I'm sure.

Aoki did the same thing as a fighter grabbing a fence. It's against the rules sure, but until you get docked a point for it, you should keep doing it. If it benefits you and you're not going to get penalized for it, then you'd be stupid not to do it.

Tonight I got Cariaso, Brenneman, Freire, Brown, Johnson, Edwards, Miller, Beltran, Hominick, Mitrione, and Dunham.


----------



## Liam Miller

4 prelim fights now on facebook, brown/Yahya and Lowe/Chiquerim added. great night of fights tonight


----------



## Dark Church

Dana confirmed that if Anderson and GSP win their next fights GSP will move to 185 and fight Anderson. My question is who will then fight for the WW Title. The winner of Fitch/Penn is an obvious choice but what about the other spot. I say either the winner of Condit/Lytle or Story/Alves but Sanchez/Kampmann are out there as well. Who do you think deserves it most? I would say winner of Condit/Lytle.


----------



## Myers

If BJ beats Fitch he will get the shot. If Fitch wins, I could see him having to face the winner of Condit/Lytle. If fitch can beat Penn by sub or TKO, he will get the automatic shot. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wouldn't that just be sweet GSP/Silva and Cain vs JDS/Brock at MSG around October/November, if they can get it regulated by then that is.

It's retarded how it isn't regulated by now.


----------



## Dark Church

Myers said:


> If BJ beats Fitch he will get the shot. If Fitch wins, I could see him having to face the winner of Condit/Lytle. If fitch can beat Penn by sub or TKO, he will get the automatic shot. That's just my opinion.


Keep in mind though that GSP would vacate the belt so if Fitch wins by decision then who would be the two guys who should get the shot. If GSP can stay champion by decision then Fitch deserves the shot. GSP has five title defenses and four are by decision. I think Fitch is more deserving than Penn who is the only guy GSP actually finished.


----------



## Rush

<3 Brittney Palmer


----------



## Myers

The Jackson camp continues to produce elite athletes. Both Guida and Guillard are far better fighters since joining the camp.


----------



## Dark Church

Guillard, Mitrione, Wiman, Hominick and Edwards were all impressive tonight. Berry needs to prove that he has a ground game before I will expect him to do to much. Berry/Mitrione could be a good fight for both of them. Guillard deserves a contender now with that impressive win. Maybe he could fight Florian when he comes back in a few months. I think Aldo will be to much for Hominick but he proved he deserves the shot for sure.


----------



## Liam Miller

Melvin was a fucking monster last night, i thought Dunham would win but with a guy like Melvin you never know he is finally reaching he's potential, so quick and powerful with he's hands.

Wiman and mitrione looked good both derserve some tougher competition.

Always liked Yves hope he has a decent run. 

I could watch Barry kick lumps out of people all day but he will get exploited and tooled by grapplers. 

And Hominick fully derserves a title shot he made roop looks so bad great standup, Aldo/Hominick is much more intruiging and exciting than aldo/grispi was.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I fell asleep for the main event yesterday but the Hominick fight was impressive. I'll try to catch the Dunham/Guillard fight whenever I can.


----------



## Shotakan

In news that should surprise no one, Nick Diaz runs his mouth, calling out GSP and Anderson Silva.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/22177/strikeforces-nick-diaz-i-want-to-fight-ufcs-anderson-silva-or-georges-st-pierre.mma

So let me get this straight; this shithead signs a long-term Strikeforce deal and THEN calls out GSP, won't fight Miller at 185 but wants Silva? Yeah, I'll believe when I start shitting Benjamins.


----------



## Mikey Damage

really surprised that melvin got up after dunham got the takedown. i thought he was done for there.

melvin has great power and quickness...that we already knew. i'd like to see him tested more on the ground but i'll definitely give him credit for getting back up to his feet.

155 is just stacked.


----------



## Liam Miller

Nick Diaz is trolling hard, at first i thought he was just trying to talk he's way to a UFC contract until i found out he signed a new deal with strikeforce.

Also saying GSP has not fought anyone and UFC give him easy fights? really diaz, Hughes x3, serra x2, kos x2, alves, fitch, penn x2, yeahhh diaz real easy :no:. coming from a guy who has fought noons twice and lost once, zaromskis, smith, a past it frank shammy, sakurai and some bums in elitexc.

don't be scared homie come and fight gsp


----------



## Rush

Serra is an easy fight. He's fucking rubbish.

shotakan, watch your mouth son. Diaz owns 8*D


----------



## Walls

GSP would run right through Diaz. Silva would tee off on Diaz and it would be funny to watch. It's real easy to talk shit when you know there is a zero chance of meeting either two for a fight.


----------



## Rush

Diaz would put up more of a fight than GSP has had against his last few opponants tbf.


----------



## Liam Miller

Don't get me wrong Diaz bro's are good comic value even if they are incoherent, i do like watching them fight.


----------



## Shotakan

Rush said:


> Serra is an easy fight. He's fucking rubbish.
> 
> shotakan, watch your mouth son. Diaz owns 8*D


I wouldn't be throwing out Serra's name as an easy fight when some of Diaz' most recent opponents have been Frank 'over the hill' Shamrock, Scott Smith, K.J. Noons and Hayato Sakurai.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm not even sold Nick would beat guys like Ellenberger or Pierce, let alone top-flight wrestlers that can hold their ground. The best wrestler he's fought in years was an overweight, uninspired Mach and he still got taken down.


----------



## Rush

Shotakan said:


> I wouldn't be throwing out Serra's name as an easy fight when some of Diaz' most recent opponents have been Frank 'over the hill' Shamrock, Scott Smith, K.J. Noons and Hayato Sakurai.


Serra is an easy fight. Who Diaz faces (which have been easy, its Strikeforce ffs) has no bearing on it. Serra was the worst guy to hold the WW belt.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Nick Diaz drives a piece of shit Honda. Matt Serra drives a custom made Hummer. Who really wins? Not the environment, that's who.


----------



## Myers

Rush said:


> Serra was the worst guy to hold the WW belt.


----------



## Mikey Damage

carlos newton reference? nice. :agree:

so, after a somewhat slow January, I'm absolutely looking forward to the mayhem of February and March for MMA events. 

Nice of the UFC to run 4 events in 5 weeks. Culminating in the TUF debut with Brock Lesnar. Can't wait to see how Brock does on that.


----------



## Rush

serra was worse than newton


----------



## AMPLine4Life

At least Serra held the WW title in the majors. Diaz is fucking around in the minors.

Nick. I'm gonna concede Victoria Justice to you since I made that sig anyway and I like it. You're lucky I like you.


----------



## Rush

for sure. not comparing Diaz and Serra just saying that Serra wasn't a tough fight for GSP (despite him losing :lmao)

good. she's pretty great.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Diaz is gonna get fucked on by Cyborg this weekend.


----------



## Rush

bullshit son. Diaz is going to pepper him with his punches and make him look like a can.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

ya probably. I have no interest in this SF card and the promotion of it has sucked. Jacare/Lawler is sort of intriguing but I can never get into a Lawler fight for some reason.


----------



## Rush

didnt even know it was this weekend until you told me tbf.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

TIM SYLVIA is also fighting this weekend. I'm way more excited for that than SF. There's also some card from Korea or some shit on PPV that I may order if it's only $10. or so.


----------



## McQueen

TIM SYLVIA! Shit just got real.


----------



## Myers

I totally forgot about the SF show too. This show looks terrible IMO, the HW tourney will be interesting though. Fedor/Overeem needs to happen.


----------



## Walls

Overeem would molest Fedor and I agree it needs to happen. If they have to meet I guarantee Fedor's people try to get out of the fight somehow. 

I'm not hyped at all for SF this weekend but I'm going to watch it regardless. I'm really pumped for 126, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm not so sure that Fedor gets past Silva.

I hope he does, though....as Fedor/Overeem is the first I want to see.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

Fedor will beat Silva, then in the final Fedor will get his ass kicked for most of the fight with Overeem before winning.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

So I'm hoping to interview Ryan Couture earlier next week. I'm in contact with him, just trying to work around his schedule. If you guys got any questions feel free to post them here.


----------



## Liam Miller

AMPLine4Life said:


> So I'm hoping to interview Ryan Couture earlier next week. I'm in contact with him, just trying to work around his schedule. If you guys got any questions feel free to post them here.



Fucking cool shit, how you get in contact with him and is he the first you will have interviewed?

As for questions for him, just basic ones really that you probably would already be asking for example.

Do you feel pressure been the son of Randy.
Is there anyone in your weightclass you would like to fight from any company.
Favourite fighter to watch.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

WWE_TNA said:


> Fucking cool shit, how you get in contact with him and is he the first you will have interviewed?
> 
> As for questions for him, just basic ones really that you probably would already be asking for example.
> 
> Do you feel pressure been the son of Randy.
> Is there anyone in your weightclass you would like to fight from any company.
> Favourite fighter to watch.


I contacted him on twitter (really great way to get in touch with fighters) and I also have a buddy who trains at XC who helped me out. I've interviewed other fighters before but it's been awhile. I don't really like doing interviews but I was interested in talking to Ryan since Randy Couture is one of my favorite all time fighters and Ryan has a lot of potential. I plan on doing more in the future though.


----------



## Josh

ask him why his dad is considered a legend in mma but has a 19-10 record


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I can already answer that for him. It's because his dad has won multiple titles while Josh Koscheck hasn't won a round in a title fight.


----------



## Shotakan

:lmao

Awesome.


----------



## Josh

not everyone gets to fight for a title just because they come out of retirement and go up a weight class


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Further speaks to his greatness that he could pull it off.


----------



## Josh

kos to 185. better wrestler than chael and better sub defense.


----------



## Myers

Kos wouldn't do much damage in the MW division. I would put guys like Maia and Okami over him, and he would get murked by Silva.


----------



## Shotakan

Josh said:


> kos to 185.


Too small to make the weight.



> better wrestler than chael and better sub defense.


:lmao

Better sub defense maybe (in exchange for a weaker chin and shittier stand-up) but a better wrestler? Chael Sonnen was a two-time national champion, 2001 runner-up in the World championships, and an Olympic alternate. Josh Koscheck's wrestling, while accomplished, isn't even in the same league. To further illustrate, when was the last time Chael Sonnen was out-wrestled by a guy who had never wrestled a day in his life before MMA? Yeah, that's what I thought.

Stupid comparison.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Maia threw Sonnen like it was nothing, tbm.


----------



## McQueen

I had a hard time buying Sonnen as a threat to Silva because Maia schooled him pretty easily at 95 and thats the only fight of his i'd seen at that point.


----------



## Josh

kos walks around at 185-190 so i fail to see how he is too small to make 185.

he wasn't outwrestled by gsp at 124. i'm sure if sonnen fought gsp there would be a good chance he would be outwrestled by "a guy who had never wrestled a day in his life before MMA"


----------



## Myers

Because many of the MW's walk around at 205, so he would still be small compared to the other MW's. I think he can beat a few in the 185 division, I just wouldn't put him in the upper echelon of fighters.


----------



## Rush

Shotakan said:


> :lmao
> 
> Better sub defense maybe (in exchange for a weaker chin and shittier stand-up) but a better wrestler? Chael Sonnen was a two-time national champion, 2001 runner-up in the World championships, and an Olympic alternate. Josh Koscheck's wrestling, while accomplished, isn't even in the same league. To further illustrate, when was the last time Chael Sonnen was out-wrestled by a guy who had never wrestled a day in his life before MMA? Yeah, that's what I thought.
> 
> Stupid comparison.


nah, its more stupid to say "out-wrestled by a guy who had never wrestled a day in his life before MMA" If you're good, you're good. Doesn't matter if you have a college background or not.

Oh and Chael has fuck all in terms of sub defense, no maybe involved there son.


----------



## Myers

One my favorite submissions of all time.


----------



## Shotakan

Rush said:


> nah, its more stupid to say "out-wrestled by a guy who had never wrestled a day in his life before MMA" If you're good, you're good. Doesn't matter if you have a college background or not.


Josh Koscheck's specialty is wrestling, something he'd done since high school. GSP never wrestled a day in his life until he got into MMA. Setting aside the fact that GSP is a goddamned monster, I fail to see how that's not embarrassing for Josh, and a credible point in arguing who's a better wrestler, Josh or Chael. But nice try at being cute; it almost makes you look like something besides an ignorant jackass who oversimplifies shit with meaningless trite like, 'if you're good, you're good'. Almost.



> Oh and Chael has fuck all in terms of sub defense, no maybe involved there son.


True enough.




AMPLine4Life said:


> Maia threw Sonnen like it was nothing, tbm.


Maia is also one of the most proficient jiu-jutsu blackbelts in the sport, and was in his 'hot run' phase. Coupled with Chael's suspect submission defense, that should really surprise no one. If they fought again, I doubt it would go the same way.



Josh said:


> kos walks around at 185-190 so i fail to see how he is too small to make 185.


Assuming that's true (and no real reason to believe or doubt you) that's only half the problem; most of the guys who compete at 185 walk around at 195-200; it's almost a rule of thumb to compete at the weight class below your natural weight, so you can rehydrate, put on pounds and have a potential weight advantage over your opponent. It was part of the reason everyone saw Tito Ortiz as unstoppable.

Koscheck will more often then not be outweighed, and nothing about his skill-set suggests that he can make up for it in other areas like GSP can.



> he wasn't outwrestled by gsp at 124.


Because GSP was looking for a knockout; and if Koscheck's corner had half a brain in their body, they wouldn't have let Josh continue and given GSP his damn finish. Seriously dude, don't even try to pretend that Josh had, has, or ever will have anything on GSP in any area of fighting. 



> i'm sure if sonnen fought gsp there would be a good chance he would be outwrestled by "a guy who had never wrestled a day in his life before MMA"


Maybe he would; GSP is a once-in-a-lifetime martial arts genius. My only hesitation is that Chael would be by faaaaaaaaaaaar the most accomplished wrestler he'd face, and again, the weight advantage. Jake Shields, will be an excellent test of just how good GSP really is, since the Human Punching Bag failed to live up to either his trash talk or the hype.


----------



## Josh

i don't think kos is the better fighter than gsp at all, however i do think kos is the better pure wrestler. gsp uses striking to set up alot of his takedowns, which absolutely makes him the more dangerous fighter. kos went in with a dumb gameplan to stand with st. pierre and paid for it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Shotakan said:


> Maia is also one of the most proficient jiu-jutsu blackbelts in the sport, and was in his 'hot run' phase. Coupled with Chael's suspect submission defense, that should really surprise no one. If they fought again, I doubt it would go the same way.


You were talking about Sonnen's wrestling against a guy who had never wrestled before MMA. Maia may have submitted Sonnen but he did so by hitting a beautiful trip throw from the clinch, where Sonnen should have been at his strongest given his wrestling background and training at Team Quest, a team known for their clinch work.


----------



## Myers

Shotakan said:


> Jake Shields, will be an excellent test of just how good GSP really is, since the Human Punching Bag failed to live up to either his trash talk or the hype.


We will see how Shields takes the weight cut, because he looked exhausted in the fight against Kampmann. I'm sure he'll be more prepared for the title fight, but I am curious to see how he does in a 5 round fight at 170, and yea I expect that fight to go to a decision as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I wouldn't worry too much about Shields cutting weight this time. Prior to the Kampmann fight he fought three straight at 185 (well, one was at 182 but whatever) and then had to cut down to 170. You can never predict how your body reacts to something like that. Plus, and I know it's sort of a poor excuse but I do think that there is some truth to it, I think he suffered from that "first time in the UFC adrenaline dump." I know Shields has been in big fights before and he main evented on CBS but it's a completely different atmosphere in the UFC compared to Strikeforce and he was in the co-main event of a major PPV. 

Maybe the cut will fuck him up again but I wouldn't use it as a pre-excuse or anything.


----------



## Josh

kos trained his only stand up for 3 years prior to the first gsp fight


----------



## Shotakan

Josh said:


> i don't think kos is the better fighter than gsp at all, however i do think kos is the better pure wrestler. gsp uses striking to set up alot of his takedowns, which absolutely makes him the more dangerous fighter. kos went in with a dumb gameplan to stand with st. pierre and paid for it.


Then for the life of me I can't see why you'd say Josh is a better wrestler than Chael, unless you were just being factitious and I missed the joke.



Josh said:


> kos trained his only stand up for 3 years prior to the first gsp fight


Bullshit; he may have _emphasized_ his stand-up for three years (and considering how bad it still is, that should be embarrassing) but he didn't ignore his wrestling. And that doesn't change the fact that a non-wrestler over the course of a few training camps picked up the ability to take down an NCAA Division I wrestler whenever the fuck he wanted.




Myers said:


> We will see how Shields takes the weight cut, because he looked exhausted in the fight against Kampmann. I'm sure he'll be more prepared for the title fight, but I am curious to see how he does in a 5 round fight at 170, and yea I expect that fight to go to a decision as well.


Unless Shields waits until the last minute for a weight-cut like he did against Kampmann like a fucking idiot, he should probably be fine. That was the first time he had to cut to Welterweight in two years, and that's a lot longer than people think.

And yeah, decision here to. Mind you, we might see some slick grappling for five rounds...or five rounds of GSP punching Jake in the face, stuffing takedowns, and not pulling a Fedor by jumping into Shields' guard. Either or.


----------



## Josh

kos is the better wrestler. chael is just stronger.


----------



## Rush

Shotakan said:


> Josh Koscheck's specialty is wrestling, something he'd done since high school. GSP never wrestled a day in his life until he got into MMA. Setting aside the fact that GSP is a goddamned monster, I fail to see how that's not embarrassing for Josh, and a credible point in arguing who's a better wrestler, Josh or Chael. But nice try at being cute; it almost makes you look like something besides an ignorant jackass who oversimplifies shit with meaningless trite like, 'if you're good, you're good'. Almost.


I'm not arguing about it being embarassing for Koscheck nor am i arguing about Chael and Kos. My point is that a college background in wrestling is far from the be all and end all. Which as GSP has proven. 

Oh and i am cute. Not a sad bitter twat who feels the need to overcompensate and try and argue like a tough guy. Whats ignorant is to assume that a bloke who is a great amateur wrestler translates impeccably to MMA. Just like a BJJ black belt can get subbed by a purple belt etc, having the credentials doesn't mean that you are assured of success.


----------



## Shotakan

AMPLine4Life said:


> You were talking about Sonnen's wrestling against a guy who had never wrestled before MMA. Maia may have submitted Sonnen but he did so by hitting a beautiful trip throw from the clinch, where Sonnen should have been at his strongest given his wrestling background and training at Team Quest, a team known for their clinch work.


Trip throws are a part of jiu-jutsu as well, and jiu-jutsukas are fairly proficient in the clinch game themselves; giving Maia's background in jiu-jutsu plus Sonnen poo-pooing on jiu-jutsu like a moron because he sucks at it, I don't see why that's surprising.




Rush said:


> I'm not arguing about it being embarassing for Koscheck nor am i arguing about Chael and Kos. My point is that a college background in wrestling is far from the be all and end all. Which as GSP has proven.


And I'm not saying it is either; Cain Velazquez proved that as well when he took Brock Lesnar, an on-paper stronger wrestler, and popped right up out of his takedown like it was nothing. however, when speaking of hypothetical's, which is what we were, it's a fairly strong indication of what we can expect and who's better at what.



> Oh and i am cute. Not a sad bitter twat who feels the need to overcompensate and try and argue like a tough guy. Whats ignorant is to assume that a bloke who is a great amateur wrestler translates impeccably to MMA. Just like a BJJ black belt can get subbed by a purple belt etc, having the credentials doesn't mean that you are assured of success.


Oh, where to begin?

First off, find where I said, great amateur background translates impeccably to MMA? I didn't, Josh Koscheck's schooling alone proves that. Nice try putting words into my mouth though.

Secondly, I am neither sad, nor bitter; nor do I need to randomly butt in to another conversation and be an ass-hole like you do. If you had left it at a good point, which you made, then we'd have a fairly pleasant debate and I wouldn't have felt the need to call you what you behaved like; an ignorant jackass.


----------



## Josh

sonnen trains with matt lindland who submitted bjj blackbelt travis lutter. so i think sonnen is set in the clinch part of bjj.


----------



## Shotakan

I'm convinced Sonnen could train with the Gracies and he'd still make the same mistakes over and over again. It's not escaping submissions that is his problem persay, as he's gotten better at that; it's the fact that he keeps leaving himself open to them with his wrist positioning. He was doing the right thing to get out of Anderson's triangle, but he wouldn't have been in that position in the first place if he didn't leave his wrists out for any white belt to grab and triangle his ass.



Josh said:


> kos is the better wrestler. chael is just stronger.


Based. On. What!?! His credentials, his past performances?


----------



## Rush

Shotakan said:


> And I'm not saying it is either; Cain Velazquez proved that as well when he took Brock Lesnar, an on-paper stronger wrestler, and popped right up out of his takedown like it was nothing. however, when speaking of hypothetical's, which is what we were, it's a fairly strong indication of what we can expect and who's better at what.


i wasn't talking about hypotheticals, i was talking about the asinine comment about GSP. Oh and Cain is a accomplished wrestler in his own right. 

Think i was one of the few people on here to back Cain. woo.




> Oh, where to begin?
> 
> First off, find where I said, great amateur background translates impeccably to MMA? I didn't, Josh Koscheck's schooling alone proves that. Nice try putting words into my mouth though.
> 
> Secondly, I am neither sad, nor bitter; nor do I need to randomly butt in to another conversation and be an ass-hole like you do. If you had left it at a good point, which you made, then we'd have a fairly pleasant debate and I wouldn't have felt the need to call you what you behaved like; an ignorant jackass.


you implied no training means you have fuck all hope. Thus a lot of training should translate well.

I'm the ignorant jackass? lmao.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Shotakan said:


> Trip throws are a part of jiu-jutsu as well, and jiu-jutsukas are fairly proficient in the clinch game themselves; giving Maia's background in jiu-jutsu plus Sonnen poo-pooing on jiu-jutsu like a moron because he sucks at it, I don't see why that's surprising.


So you're saying that Maia's trip throw from the clinch (and mind you, Maia initiated the clinch and overhooked the arms) had nothing to do with Sonnen being out-wrestled for that split second and that it was all due to Sonnen not giving a fuck about jiu-jitsu? 

And no one said it was surprising. You're the one who said, "To further illustrate, when was the last time Chael Sonnen was out-wrestled by a guy who had never wrestled a day in his life before MMA? Yeah, that's what I thought." and I merely pointed out that for a split second, Maia out-wrestled Sonnen in the clinch. Now granted when Maia with for a single leg in the opening moments of the fight, Sonnen easily sprawled and Maia was forced to pull guard but for that one moment in the clinch, Maia threw Sonnen like it was nothing.

Edit: And really, Sonnen got out-grappled by Maia more than anything. But you would think that a great wrestler like Sonnen wouldn't have been so easily thrown by a guy who had never trained wrestling prior to MMA.


----------



## Josh

either. kos is a 4 time all american and 3 time wrestler of the year, while chael is a two time national champion. similar credentials, however chael is a greco roman wrestler, which is alot easier than freestyle. kos has only ever been out-wrestled once and that was during a fight where he trained only stand up prior to it.


----------



## Shotakan

Rush said:


> i wasn't talking about hypotheticals, i was talking about the asinine comment about GSP. Oh and Cain is a accomplished wrestler in his own right.


It was not asinine; GSP had no prior training in wrestling before MMA, and had not taken it seriously until after he lost his title the first time. I don't care how good an athlete you are, the fact that you are, with a few months of serious training, able to outwrestle a multi-time state champion is 1.) Amazing for you and 2.) An embarrassment for the other guy that leaves his wrestling suspect when compared to similarly or superiorly credentialed guys.

And yes, Cain is accomplished in his own right, but only at the state level; Brock was a national champion. Brock should be almost equally embarrassed about that...and his boxing, and his turtling when getting punched...come to think of it, Brock has a lot not going for him that he needs work on.





> Think i was one of the few people on here to back Cain. woo.


I know I didn't, and felt silly afterwards.





> you implied no training means you have fuck all hope. Thus a lot of training should translate well.
> 
> I'm the ignorant jackass? lmao.


Number one, having no training DOES mean you have fuck-all-hope; watch Bully Beatdown sometime. Sure, you could throw a lucky shot, but I wouldn't hold my breath.

Number two, GSP didn't have 'no training' before his fight; he took a crash course, and just learned extraordinarily well. There's a difference.

So yeah. Ignorant. And a jackass. Thus, ignorant jackass.


----------



## Myers

Bully Beatdown is fake.


----------



## Rush

1. Bully Beatdown is fake. Mayhem admitted that ages ago.

2. 'just learned extraordinarily well' 

you just proved my point. Its not the same as a random off the street outwrestling Kos, GSP is an amazing freak of nature.


----------



## Josh

also keep in mind chael has been on steroids his entire career, so he would appear to be the better wrestler.


----------



## Rush

Shotakan said:


> It was not asinine; GSP had no prior training in wrestling before MMA, and had not taken it seriously until after he lost his title the first time.


what about the Miller, Trigg, Penn and Sherk fights? you saying he didn't take his wrestling serious for those? He grapplefucked the lot of them, so if you truly believe he didn't train his wrestling hard before then then you're calling out all those fighters as being useless grapplers and getting outwrestled by a guy with no training, or you can just admit that your argument against Kos is just retarded.


----------



## Shotakan

AMPLine4Life said:


> So you're saying that Maia's trip throw from the clinch (and mind you, Maia initiated the clinch and overhooked the arms) had nothing to do with Sonnen being out-wrestled for that split second and that it was all due to Sonnen not giving a fuck about jiu-jitsu?


What is so shocking? Wrestlers are good in the clinch, jiu-jitsukas are good in the clinch. Both guys have competed at the world level in their respective arts so they are among the best in UFC. What comes down to is who has the advantage. Maia respected Sonnen's wrestling, while Sonnen has gone on record so many times about how jiu-jutsu's for gays and blah-blah-blah, plus Maia was towards the end of his hot streak. I think that was a major factor in Sonnen being beaten on the draw, so to speak.



> And no one said it was surprising.
> 
> You're the one who said, "To further illustrate, when was the last time Chael Sonnen was out-wrestled by a guy who had never wrestled a day in his life before MMA? Yeah, that's what I thought." and I merely pointed out that for a split second, Maia out-wrestled Sonnen in the clinch. Now granted when Maia with for a single leg in the opening moments of the fight, Sonnen easily sprawled and Maia was forced to pull guard but for that one moment in the clinch, Maia threw Sonnen like it was nothing.
> 
> Edit: And really, Sonnen got out-grappled by Maia more than anything. But you would think that a great wrestler like Sonnen wouldn't have been so easily thrown by a guy who had never trained wrestling prior to MMA.



That's a little unfair, though. One of jiu-jutsu's many strong points is that it teaches for (smaller) guys to initiate a clinch, leg-sweep a guy, and then choke them out. Sonnen fell for that classic technique hook, line, and sinker. Was he out-wrestled? In the strictest meaning of the term, yes, but it was a form of 'wrestling' that Maia was well-versed in for years. Plus, he's a multi-time 'Submission Wrestling Champion' so it's not like he hasn't been able to apply jiu-jutsu successfully against a variety of skilled grapplers.

Completely different from GSP taking a crash course in wrestling and then schooling a state-championship wrestler.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Again, no one said it was "shocking" or "surprising." I was just saying that one would think, given Sonnen's wrestling background and skill in the clinch that he wouldn't have been so easily thrown by Maia, no matter how great of a grappler Maia is. I wasn't shocked or surprised, I was just making the point that it happened even though you said Sonnen had never been out-wrestled. And even if Sonnen doesn't really give a fuck about jiu-jitsu, he's still trained in it. Obviously his submission defense sucks and he makes dumb mistakes (I think some of that has to do with the mental aspect as well but that's a completely different argument) but it's not like he's never trained a day of jiu-jitsu in his life. So we can just both agree that Sonnen basically got out-grappled (see as grappling is a mixture of wrestling and jiu-jitsu in MMA) but in a way he also got out-wrestled for a split second. Glad that's settled.

Don't know what GSP has to do with my point, unless you're talking to the other idiots (Rush and Josh) in the thread.


----------



## Shotakan

Josh said:


> either. kos is a 4 time all american and 3 time wrestler of the year, while chael is a two time national champion. similar credentials, however chael is a greco roman wrestler, which is alot easier than freestyle. kos has only ever been out-wrestled once and that was during a fight where he trained only stand up prior to it.


I wouldn't know if Greco-Roman is easier than freestyle, but I do know that I have a bit more faith in the abilities of someone who has competed successfully on the national and world level at wrestling then someone who competed successfully at the state level and then was nationally (and deservedly) recognized for consistent excellence. Especially since one was outwrestled in a wrestling style since coming to MMA and the other has not.



Josh said:


> also keep in mind chael has been on steroids his entire career, so he would appear to be the better wrestler.


Grow up; most of those guys are on something, Chael was just dumb enough to get caught.





Rush said:


> 1. Bully Beatdown is fake. Mayhem admitted that ages ago.


According to Mayhem, that was him trolling the internet. http://www.myspace.com/mayhemmiller/blog/484481246

While the story and bully-thing may be all bullshit, everyone seems to agree that the fight itself is real enough. Regardless, we're getting off track; are you taking issue with my statement that someone with no training will get their ass-beat by someone with training 99.99999 percent of the time?



> 2. 'just learned extraordinarily well'
> 
> you just proved my point. Its not the same as a random off the street out-wrestling Kos, GSP is an amazing freak of nature.


I agree he is. MY point has always been that Kos was outwrestled by someone who had taken a crash-course in wrestling. That he took to it like a fish to water is beside the point. Until Chael suffers from a similar experience, I think it's fair to point this out as an example of Chael being a better wrestler than him.




Rush said:


> what about the Miller, Trigg, Penn and Sherk fights? you saying he didn't take his wrestling serious for those? He grapplefucked the lot of them, so if you truly believe he didn't train his wrestling hard before then then you're calling out all those fighters as being useless grapplers and getting outwrestled by a guy with no training, or you can just admit that your argument against Kos is just retarded.


I haven't seen those fights, so I can't comment (I'm assuming you mean the first Penn fight). All I have to go on was Joe Rogan's commentary about how GSP's wrestling picked up during the Koscheck fight and how he has focused on it ever sense.


----------



## Rush

watch your mouth AMP


----------



## Walls

I'm amazed how many people still think Chael got popped for steroids. He was taking testosterone replacement therapy, as I recall.


----------



## Rush

Shotakan said:


> I agree he is. MY point has always been that Kos was outwrestled by someone who had taken a crash-course in wrestling. *That he took to it like a fish to water is beside the point.* Until Chael suffers from a similar experience, I think it's fair to point this out as an example of Chael being a better wrestler than him.


No it isn't. Its entirely the point. Chael has never faced anyone like GSP before so its hardly fair to use this a an example.


----------



## Walls

GSP/Chael would be very interesting.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Rush said:


> watch your mouth AMP


I'll fuck you up worse than Shotakan did.



walls said:


> I'm amazed how many people still think Chael got popped for steroids. He was taking testosterone replacement therapy, as I recall.


That was his excuse but there were a million holes in his argument, the main two being that he said that he talked to Keith Kizer before the fight and that Kizer cleared him despite him not filling out the paperwork while Kizer said that Sonnen never talked to him and that even if he was using testosterone replacement, his levels were still higher than his needed use and what his levels had been in previous testings.


----------



## Walls

I read about that as well but I figured that he must have been somewhat telling the truth because his sentence got cut in half. Regardless, I love that he got popped for it and the money laundering thing. It just adds to the Sonnen mystique for me.


----------



## Shotakan

AMPLine4Life said:


> Again, no one said it was "shocking" or "surprising." I was just saying that one would think, given Sonnen's wrestling background and skill in the clinch that he wouldn't have been so easily thrown by Maia, no matter how great of a grappler Maia is. I wasn't shocked or surprised, I was just making the point that it happened even though you said Sonnen had never been out-wrestled. And even if Sonnen doesn't really give a fuck about jiu-jitsu, he's still trained in it. Obviously his submission defense sucks and he makes dumb mistakes (I think some of that has to do with the mental aspect as well but that's a completely different argument) but it's not like he's never trained a day of jiu-jitsu in his life. So we can just both agree that Sonnen basically got out-grappled (see as grappling is a mixture of wrestling and jiu-jitsu in MMA) but in a way he also got out-wrestled for a split second. Glad that's settled.


I could make all sorts of excuses for Chael; he was still sour about the whole WEC title deal, the sun was in his eye, etc. He just got plain out-grappled. I think our problem is that we aren't defining wrestling the same way; correct me if I'm wrong, but you're using wrestling in the sense of general grappling, while I'm just talking about straight up freestyle/Greco-Roman wrestling. Some things cross over yes, but Maia just followed jiujutsu 101, not Greco-Roman or freestyle 101.

So I suppose yes, Chael for that brief moment did get 'out-wrestled'. You're right on a technicality. Ass. 



> Don't know what GSP has to do with my point, unless you're talking to the other idiots (Rush and Josh) in the thread.


Sorry, I just feel like I'm arguing against a bunch of people right now. Don't know what would give me that impression.




walls said:


> I'm amazed how many people still think Chael got popped for steroids. He was taking testosterone replacement therapy, as I recall.


Watch his appeal trial; the whole thing was a joke, to the point where Keith Keizer was probably going to suspend his license anyway.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> I'll fuck you up worse than Shotakan did.


nah, i'm no longer your protege, you'd get your ass owned (not really)


----------



## AMPLine4Life

His sentence got cut in half because the California commission is run by idiots that cut every sentence in half, even when it's pretty much proven that a fighter cheated as long as they feign ignorance. Case in point, they cut James Toney's suspension in half a couple of years ago despite Toney testing positive for two drugs, one of which was a veterinary steroid that can't even be prescribed to humans, and having a history of failing drug tests.


----------



## Shotakan

Rush said:


> No it isn't. Its entirely the point. Chael has never faced anyone like GSP before so its hardly fair to use this a an example.


No Chael hasn't, and it may not be that fair, but regardless it's still a 'black mark' on Koscheck's 'record' that Chael doesn't have. So until Chael is faced with a similar situation, he's the (by far) better credentialed wrestler who hadn't been outclassed by a man with no wrestling credentials and only a crash course in the art; embarrassing for the respective times studying, learning, and perfecting, if nothing else.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Shotakan said:


> I could make all sorts of excuses for Chael; he was still sour about the whole WEC title deal, the sun was in his eye, etc. He just got plain out-grappled. I think our problem is that we aren't defining wrestling the same way; correct me if I'm wrong, but you're using wrestling in the sense of general grappling, while I'm just talking about straight up freestyle/Greco-Roman wrestling. Some things cross over yes, but Maia just followed jiujutsu 101, not Greco-Roman or freestyle 101.


I'm talking about "out-wrestling" in a MMA sense, which sure, has jiu-jitsu and even striking mixed in and that's why I just prefer to say that Sonnen got out-grappled in that fight than out-wrestled. I was mainly just having a go at you since you seemed to repsond so passionately at my throwaway line about Maia throwing Sonnen and was seeing how far I could take things.

I have no doubt that in a straight up freestyle/greco wrestling contest that Sonnen owns Maia.


----------



## Shotakan

:lmao

I got merked. Well-played, sir.


----------



## SteveMania

Shotakan said:


> I could make all sorts of excuses for Chael; he was still sour about the whole WEC title deal, the sun was in his eye, etc. He just got plain out-grappled. I think our problem is that we aren't defining wrestling the same way; correct me if I'm wrong, but you're using wrestling in the sense of general grappling, while I'm just talking about straight up freestyle/Greco-Roman wrestling. Some things cross over yes, but Maia just followed jiujutsu 101, not Greco-Roman or freestyle 101.



It was a lateral drop, which is pure Greco. For all the lauding Chael gets because of his wrestling, he's shown Hendo-esque defense in the past.

As for the hypothetical GSP/Sonnen fight, it'd be compelling. As everything stacks up right now Sonnen would dwarf GSP in his current incarnation. As a 170er walking into the cage at around 190-192, GSP would need to make up the gulf in size that Sonnen would have in the clinch especially. Cutting GSP off and getting his timing down is a tall order though in and of itself, which is why I'd probably favor GSP in the long haul. No one can pump a jab and change levels as quickly as GSP.


----------



## Myers

Steve has spoken, we can now drop this long, drawn out argument.


----------



## SteveMania

Just my two cents dropped in a pool of fives.


----------



## Shotakan

SteveMania said:


> It was a lateral drop, which is pure Greco. For all the lauding Chael gets because of his wrestling, he's shown Hendo-esque defense in the past.


In that case, Chael's an even bigger idiot that I thought and deserved to lose.



> As for the hypothetical GSP/Sonnen fight, it'd be compelling. As everything stacks up right now Sonnen would dwarf GSP in his current incarnation. As a 170er walking into the cage at around 190-192, GSP would need to make up the gulf in size that Sonnen would have in the clinch especially. Cutting GSP off and getting his timing down is a tall order though in and of itself, which is why I'd probably favor GSP in the long haul. No one can pump a jab and change levels as quickly as GSP.


Agreed; I think Chael would eventually just power through and force GSP down, but gas himself in the process and (warning, the following may shock you) leave himself open to submissions.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

SteveMania said:


> Just my two cents dropped in a pool of fives.


I only throw hundreds, tbm.


----------



## Rush

^Making it rain?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I've been known to get my wolf on. 

So will I be the only loser watching Titan FC 16 tonight?


----------



## Shotakan

What, and watch Tim Sylvia embarrass himself?










No thanks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Chick on the right can get it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I think you meant the chick on the left.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'm with Mikey.

Tim Sylvia is a great man though. He always seems to get his fights televised or on PPV, these retarded companies pay him a bunch of money, and he shows up completely out of shape and not giving a fuck. I'm done hating on Sylvia, the guy is clearly a fucking genius.


----------



## Myers

I'll probably just catch the sylvia fight on mma-core later tonight.


----------



## Josh

Shotakan said:


> I wouldn't know if Greco-Roman is easier than freestyle, but I do know that I have a bit more faith in the abilities of someone who has competed successfully on the national and world level at wrestling then someone who competed successfully at the state level and then was nationally (and deservedly) recognized for consistent excellence. Especially since one was outwrestled in a wrestling style since coming to MMA and the other has not.


kos was a NATIONAL champion, ie competed at national level successfully. it's also obvious that america has the best wrestling in the world, so kos being successful at national level pretty much puts him on the upper tier of world wrestling aswell.


----------



## Shotakan

Josh said:


> kos was a NATIONAL champion, ie competed at national level successfully. it's also obvious that america has the best wrestling in the world, so kos being successful at national level pretty much puts him on the upper tier of world wrestling aswell.


If America was the best at wrestling in the world then they would always win gold medals at the Olympics and nothing else; they don't. America doesn't have "the best"; no one does. "Best" is an individual achievement, not some group hug that lets Koscheck pretend he's a world champion when he's never competed against the best in the world.

Stop making Koscheck look less amazing than he is by blatantly blowing his accomplishments out of the water (and how you do that to a NCAA Division I and state champion is quite an accomplishment, let me tell you).

Koscheck is less accomplished as a wrestler, therefore, unless they have a match and Koscheck wins (and he just might, though the weight difference leaves me in serious doubt) it is fairly safe to assume he's not as good as one; he hasn't competed against the same variety and skill-level of opponents as successfully as Chael Sonnen. And don't hand me the 'Freestyle > Greco-Roman' line, because

1.) It buys into the bullshit argument "Karate is better than Muay Thai-is better than Judo-is better than wrestling-is better than jiujutsu-is better than karate" that has plagued martial arts for years

2.) Greco-Roman wrestlers seem to have a much easier time in MMA than freestyle wrestlers do.

3.) Most Greco-Roman wrestlers have an extensive background in freestyle wrestling, and vicea-versa.

Seriously, the crux of your argument seems to be, "I like Josh Koscheck, therefor Josh Koscheck is the best!"


----------



## Josh

american has the best mma wrestlers. 

how can i blow his accomplishments out of the water by stating his accomplishments? i wrestled in high school and the way kos shoots and the explosiveness of his takedowns make him a more dangerous wrestler then sonnen. sonnen might have better ground control due to his greco roman backround, but he is not the better wrestler.

now you're using accomplishments as a way to measure someones ability, surely that means gsp is a terrible wrestler?


----------



## Shotakan

Josh said:


> american has the best mma wrestlers.


Jesus Christ, pick an argument and stick with it! Are you arguing that Josh Koscheck is a better MMA wrestler than Chael Sonnen, or a better pure wrestler? You're wrong either way, but it helps to establish what you are trying to say. 



> how can i blow his accomplishments out of the water by stating his accomplishments?


By equating national championships to coming in second in the world championship and being an Olympic alternate in addition to national championships? Yeah, that's about the perfect analogy to blowing accomplishments out of the water.



> i wrestled in high school and the way kos shoots and the explosiveness of his takedowns make him a more dangerous wrestler then sonnen. sonnen might have better ground control due to his greco roman backround, but he is not the better wrestler.


This is a silly point; so because Josh has more "explosive" takedowns but worse ground control, he's a better wrestler than Sonnen, a guy who's never really had that much difficulty getting guys to the ground? Maybe if Josh worked more on his ground control and less on his abysmal stand-up, he might actually win a championship round or four. Chael has confidence in his wrestling, adding only what he needed to aid it, and it almost won him a championship. Meanwhile Josh keeps trying to add to his repertoire beyond wrestling (which should tell you all you need to know right there) and got schooled by GSP with a jab.

Both men fought super champions who I'm convinced can't be beat by anybody except maybe each-other; one used his wrestling and had his victory snatched from him during the last moments of the final round, while the other got out-wrestled the first time, then wasn't able to use his wrestling at all to counter a jab the second time. You don't like to judge it by credentials (because you know you'd lose that argument0? Fine; you tell me who is a better wrestler based on those performances.



> now you're using accomplishments as a way to measure someones ability, surely that means gsp is a terrible wrestler?


As we've stated time and time and time again, GSP is the exception, not the rule. Until Joe Schmo with only a crash course in boxing beats Vitali Klitschko, I'm going to to continue thinking that Klitschko would beat the pants off of Joe in a boxing match. Koscheck should have murdered GSP in wrestling and instead got schooled, proving GSP's ability as a natural and putting a black mark on Koscheck's record that Sonnen doesn't have.

And until Josh Koscheck beats an Olympic alternate and runner-up for the world championship in a wrestling bout or in an MMA bout utilizing his wrestling, I will continue to think that Chael Sonnen is a better wrestler than he is, both in the collegiate sense and in the MMA sense.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

TIM-MEH


----------



## Myers

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sickburn

^wowser


----------



## McQueen

:lmao Sylvia just retire already.


----------



## Walls

Jesus christ, Tim is a fat fuck now. He was basically a punching bag there. He needed to retire awhile ago.


----------



## Rush

jesus christ Sylvia is fucking rubbish. i don't want him to retire, keep getting embarrassed you cunt.


----------



## Shotakan

:lmao

Tim Sylvia; former UFC Heavyweight champion everyone.


----------



## Liam Miller

Tim Sylvia LOL, he should have retired when Mercer Knocked him clean out.

Anyone else read rumours of Zuffa buying Dream/K-1?


----------



## Dark Church

In other news off that event Dana should give Jason High another chance because that guy has been on a four fight win streak since his one and done stint with the UFC. Granted Sakurai is the only name and he is on a four fight losing streak but I think he deserves another chance.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Zuffa buying FEG is just that, a rumor. 

Agreed on Jason High. Dude has a lot of charisma as well. I don't think he should have been released in the first place since I believe every fighter deserves at least two fights in the UFC but that's a different argument. I know there was a rumor that he signed with Bellator following his UFC release so maybe they'll explore picking him up since they run a lot of their show in the Kansas City area.


----------



## RKing85

High definitly should not have been released after that one loss. He should have gotten another shot.

StrikeForce picks for tonight are Diaz, Jacare, Gracie, and Walker.


----------



## SteveMania

I hope Sylvia's strapped enough for cash that he'll do something really stupid like agree to fight Overeem in Japan, if FEG can pull it together this year. The beating that awaits him would be something to behold.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Don't count on that. As I said, Sylvia is a genius. He probably still has money left over from Affliction paying him a shit ton, he's a cheap bastard, as evidence by his vehicles and wardrobe, and he has a fall back career as a cop. 

I mean, it's easy to hate on Sylvia because he's Tim fucking Sylvia and he embarrasses himself often inside the cage/ring with how he shows up and his performance but outside of the cage/ring he's an intelligent dude.


----------



## SteveMania

Taking on pro wrestling gigs isn't exactly a glowing endorsement. Assuming FEG wouldn't pull a Goodridge on him, Sylvia could make a cool 60k for a fight that would last about the amount of time it takes to floss. I'd actually be amazed if Tim turned down that kind of coin even if he's in for a quick ass-whooping. After all he has been competing for a decade now, against Fedor no less, AA back when he was looked at as an Adonis, etc., if the price is right it'll go down.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Sylvia has never been one to duck top competition and maybe he fights Overeem because he thinks it would get him to the top quicker (and really, if he were to win, it would) but it won't be because he needs the money. He only did the pro-wrestling thing because he wanted to follow in the footsteps of almost every UFC Heavyweight champion in history and do a pro wrestling match, again, not because he needed the money.


----------



## SteveMania

Put it this way, if the offer wasn't kosher and didn't make sense, Tim would probably pass. That's not to say he's strapped for money, maybe he isn't, but it's still a factor regardless. A Todd Duffee-esque payday for a fight that would last a few minutes tops isn't the worst decision Tim's ever made, if we're to assume FEG can fork out that amount. Considering TBS has already started to flag on MMA in Japan, a place where television money is everything, it probably won't happen.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I mean, you're right that if the money is good he'll take the fight because anyone is going to take any fight if the money is right. Sylvia isn't strapped for cash though so if the fight were to happen, it won't be a case of, "OMG SYLVIA DESPERATELY NEEDS MONEY" like say, Ken Shamrock. It would be another case of Sylvia being a damn genius for getting a bunch of money out of a bleeding company and showing up out of shape for a minutes work. I'd be shocked if FEG makes it through this year and if Overeem even fights for DREAM this year given all the competition he has in SF now.


----------



## SteveMania

They probably won't make it through the year. I'm willing to bet the Fuji TV deal falls through and TBS moves on, eating up a huge piece of the revenue that FEG thrives.


----------



## T.B.

AMPLine4Life said:


> ya probably. I have no interest in this SF card and the promotion of it has sucked. Jacare/Lawler is sort of intriguing but I can never get into a Lawler fight for some reason.


Well, I think the original plan was for them to do Diaz/Mayhem, and obviously that would've drawn some intrigue with the grudge match element added in, but oh well. Two title fights. I always enjoy watching Jacare fight, and I'm interested to see Roger Gracie again after he looked impressive in his last fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

T.B. said:


> Well, I think the original plan was for them to do Diaz/Mayhem, and obviously that would've drawn some intrigue with the grudge match element added in, but oh well. Two title fights. I always enjoy watching Jacare fight, and I'm interested to see Roger Gracie again after he looked impressive in his last fight.


Trey B, what's up man?


----------



## T.B.

SUUUUUP AMP (diggin the Cain avy boss)

I'm just enjoying MMA and all that good shit.

Wanna get in that UFC pick 'em thing Steve does, so figured I'd better post a little more...and I see there's some good MMA discussion on WF - so why not eh?


----------



## Myers

I totally forgot that Walker was fighting tonight. I am actually looking forward to this card now, I think it will bring the laughs. I hope Diaz calls out someone after he totally destroys cyborg.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Diaz is gonna call out Honda for making shitty cars if he wins.


----------



## T.B.

Diaz
Jacare
Walker (who cares)
Gracie


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Got the same picks.

SF does so many small things so bad that it's upsetting.


----------



## Rush

really can't be bothered to find a stream for this


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Can't believe so many "experts" picked Prangley. I never write off fighters and didn't completely write off Prangley because of his power but Prangley is a natural MW while Gracie is a big LHW and not to mention one of the best grapplers in MMA.

Some Nick Diaz fan you are, Nick.


----------



## T.B.

Strikeforce is running a survey via text message to the fans...which weight class would we like to see an 8-man tournament happen in next? Didn't know the roster was that large. Oops.

Roger Gracie makes quick work of Trevor "Glass Neck" Prangley via Submission (RNC). 4:19, RD1

Soon as Gracia got that body triangle locked in = OVER.


----------



## Myers

Hopefully Scott Carson humiliates Walker.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'm not sure they have the roster depth to pull off an 8 man tournament at welterweight.


----------



## Myers

I would like to see a MW tournament in SF.


----------



## T.B.

HAHA. They show Cain Velasquez, but no love for Jon Fitch (who was sitting next to Josh Thomson). 

Oh, and "Hammer" is in the house. That'a way SF. 

WTF....am I the only one who hates Mauro's voice & stupid fuckin tippy-toes twitch move (that he uses I guess to accentuate his point)??? GTFOH


----------



## Myers

I am not a fan of mauro either.

Where are they finding these guys to fight Walker.


----------



## T.B.

Myers said:


> I am not a fan of mauro either.
> 
> *Where are they finding these guys to fight Walker.*


E*TRADE


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I know Walker is fighting cans but it's still pretty amazing what he's doing. Dude is a beast at 48 years old with very limited training.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

If anyone use Veetle to watch channels:

http://veetle.com/index.php/channel/view#4ca521644c28d

Amazing stream.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Can't believe so many "experts" picked Prangley. I never write off fighters and didn't completely write off Prangley because of his power but Prangley is a natural MW while Gracie is a big LHW and not to mention one of the best grapplers in MMA.
> 
> Some Nick Diaz fan you are, Nick.


i'll watch it on mmacore later. i'm watching australia/england in the cricket atm.


----------



## Myers

Did Mauro really ask Herschel if he was thinking about going back to the NFL, what a fucking moron.


----------



## SteveMania

Like usual, Lawler headhunts when he has momentum. One thing about Lawler though is that he's always in the fight, still don't see him pulling it out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Was really impressed with Souza's survival instincts in the first round. Granted Lawler was an idiot for following him to the ground but credit Souza for locking him up and getting out of the round. Good showing by Souza.


----------



## SteveMania

Some impressive guard passing as well, guy's offense on the floor is top-notch.


----------



## T.B.

I was slightly impressed with the second round scrambles of Robbie to escape those arm bars. 

I honestly don't think Jacare was THAT hurt in the first round. None of those shots landed cleanly. But as always, Souza dummies a lesser foe on the mat.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Lawler/Jacare was a insane fight


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I also liked Souza's takedown abilities. Lawler isn't the worlds greatest wrestler but he's got decent takedown defense and Souza got him down every single time. And yeah, really shocked Lawler escaped those armbars but we all know that he couldn't survive another 15 minutes on the ground with Souza after that 2nd round. Just a matter of time before Souza caught him the way he was handling him.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Diaz's leg is getting lit up


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

How can you no love Diaz?


----------



## WillTheBloody

Crazy first round!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

such an awesome fight
sick ending


----------



## Overrated

NICK DIAZ  sick armbar.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Jesus fuck. Nick's already lookin' for someone else to fight in the crowd.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

So that fight went about as expected.


----------



## T.B.

HAHA fucking Cyborg. The guy has ALLLWAYS fought the same & gassed.

Exactly why did he get a title shot again? A victory over Zaromskis & because wifey has a belt? Alright.


----------



## SteveMania

It was also to keep Diaz active and to promote a fight with Daley for this summer, which is really one of the few interesting fights at 170 in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Overrated

only got the shot because semtex wanted more time to prepare for diaz.


----------



## Rush

only b/c Semtex bitched it.


----------



## Overrated

how? he had a fight last december and did not want to fight diaz with under a months prep. dont see how he bitched it when hes going to fight him anyway after he fights Shirai (if that fight happens).


----------



## Rush

wow. that was way too easy to get a bite :lmao


----------



## McQueen

Nick's gonna rape Semtex in about 30 seconds if he takes him down.


----------



## SteveMania

Except Nick couldn't wrestle his way out of a wet paper sack. It'd have to be a knockdown or scramble, and it's more likely to come late when Daley is sucking wind.


----------



## McQueen

I did say 'if' he takes him down, well aware of Diaz's awful wrestling. I'd imagine as you pointed out Daley will be sucking wind at some point and Nick will have to capitalize on him then.


----------



## AMPLine4Life




----------



## McQueen

:lmao Who was that directed at?


----------



## Myers

I wanted to know that too, he was probably calling out Cain Velazquez.


----------



## McQueen

OMG that would be so fucking funny.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

It was just some fans. They were shit talking him after the fight so he threw his mouthpiece at them, they responded by throwing cups of beer at him, so he just kept shit talking him. I'm sure if the money was right Diaz would have fought them. Cesar was trying to calm him down. 

People speculated that it was Miller, Koscheck or Mrs. Cyborg but Miller wasn't there, Koscheck was there but had nothing to do with it, and Mrs. Cyborg was on the other side of the cage.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Goddamn I hate when I miss Strikeforce. I wasn't doing anything worthwhile yesterday night anyways.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Just spoke with Ryan Couture. Probably won't do a story on him until the week of his fight but he's a really cool and grounded guy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

good to hear.

how long did you get to speak to him?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Just over 15 minutes. Talked about a number of subjects including him fighting one of Chuck Liddell's kids in order to even the score for his dad. 

I may post the audio on my twitter after the story goes up on 5OZ but that's not for another couple of weeks.


----------



## Horselover Fat

Was he as hot as Ryan Shamrock?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Prime Ryan Shamrock or been fucked by X-Pac and probably Hall and Nash as well Ryan Shamrock?


----------



## Horselover Fat

x-pac one

didnt know there was another


----------



## AMPLine4Life

There isn't another (that I know of either), I was just talking about her hotness level. In her prime she was top notch, once you've been fucked by X-Pac and other Kliq members, you just become another chick that got passed around.


----------



## Horselover Fat

Chyna's hotness level stayed about the same.

Apparently Ken Shamrock's son is actually named Ryan which is a little weird.


----------



## Overrated

who do you write for now amp?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> who do you write for now amp?


Five Ounces of Pain. I do event previews/reviews/coverage and chip in news/stories when I can.


----------



## seancarleton77

If Nick Diaz isn't your favourite fighter by now, he should be.


----------



## Walls

Pretty epic stare down between Anderson and Vitor at the press conference yesterday. Anderson looks ready.


----------



## SteveMania

This calls for a GIF moment. Credit Zombie Prophet for the goods.












There's obviously some heat between them dating back to Vitor's verbal barrage on Ed Soares, who remains closely tied to Anderson, and then some back when Vitor left X-Gym.


----------



## Walls

Saturday is going to be interesting.


----------



## Myers

I really hope Silva makes an example of Vitor and not pull the shit he has done against other Brazilians in the UFC.


----------



## Josh

vitor looked a bit shaken from that tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller

SteveMania said:


> This calls for a GIF moment. Credit Zombie Prophet for the goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's obviously some heat between them dating back to Vitor's verbal barrage on Ed Soares, who remains closely tied to Anderson, and then some back when Vitor left X-Gym.












I hope they both put on a show, would love to see Vitor win and be a ufc champion again for old time sake.


----------



## seancarleton77

Anderson's gonna kill you! I really think this will be Silva's most impressive performance in years.


----------



## McQueen

I'd like to see Silva get humbled. Unlikely to happen though.


----------



## Walls

Anderson is my second favorite behind Brock (still love you Brock <3) but I would love to see him get KTFO. I think the whole place would go silent in shock at first and then go insane. Still, I don't see it happening. Anderson looks like he wants to beat the fuck out of Vitor and with the legit heat they have I think he will.


----------



## WillTheBloody

That's a helluva stare-down. Wasn't very excited for Silva/Belfort before that. Didn't know they had heat. Also, the main card of UFC 130 in May was announced:

- *UFC Lightweight Title*: Frankie Edgar© vs. Gray Maynard
- Quinton Jackson vs. Thiago Silva
- Frank Mir vs. Roy Nelson
- Wanderlei Silva vs. Brian Stann 
- Thiago Alves vs. Rick Story

Struve/Browne is also rumored.


----------



## Walls

That's an awesome card. Rampage/Thiago is going to be fucking nuts. I see Nelson beating Mir and Stann knocking the fuck out of Wandi.


----------



## Liam Miller

badass card, would love to see wandy beat stann and story/alves is gonna be sick story is a beast, alves has he's hands full.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Alves looks to be in beast mode, now. I'd favor him vs Story. That's a loaded card. The UFC is bringing it with 126, 129, and 130.

Anyone else watch the 126 countdown show? Watching it, I think you noticed a different Jon Jones. He seems more confident than ever. Almost too confident. I really hope he isn't starting to believe hype, and think he can just walk through the division. Ryan Bader may not be the most skilled fighter, but he's still a guy you can't take lightly.

Seemed like Jones doesn't feel like Bader is a threat to him, and he can just do his flashy shit en route to a victory. Who knows, maybe he can. But I'd hate to see him try some spinning backfist, and get dropped in the process. That would blow.


----------



## SteveMania

I don't think Bader has the chops to do much on the feet, especially given Bones' range. He's still stiff and rigid there, doesn't have much wiggle room outside of his left hook/overhand right. We should get the standard order of elbows from Jones though, it won't look pretty once it hits the mat.


----------



## RKing85

My theory is never bet against an ASU wrestler. lol. 

Pierce, Romero, Taylor, Johnson, Mendes, Cerrone, Banuelos, Bader, Ellenberger, Franklin, Silva


----------



## Walls

Apparently Vitor had his biggest weight cut ever to make weight today at 30 pounds. That plus the layoff could be quite detrimental for him, I would have to think. That and he's facing Anderson Silva, which doesn't help.


----------



## Liam Miller

Holy fucking. shittt the weigh in staredown.

vitor is such a cool guy, but silva looks like he's in killer mode. Same could be said for vitor aswell either way can't wait.



















Look on rogan's face was classic


----------



## Myers

Bader looks Psycho in that picture.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Oh God please let Vitor win. Nothing against Anderson Sivla, but I really want to see someone else as champion. 1st round TKO Vitor/Wanderlei style would be sick. The rest of the cards looks pretty good, but not enough to make me buy it though. Just one more week for Fedor vs Silva and Arlovski vs Kharatonov, fuck can't wait for that. I just hope Fedor really makes a big comeback.


----------



## Myers

I am not interested in Arlovski vs. Anybody, and Fedor is getting a throw away fight IMO. The only reason I want fedor to win is to see Overeem just demolish him. You can see that Fedor is beginning fade from his last three fights, it's time for the Last Emperor to sing his swan song.


----------



## Walls

That stare down was fucking epic. I think Vitor is fucked. The combination of the lay off, having to cut so much weight and Anderson wanting to kill him I think is going to be too much.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Myers said:


> I am not interested in Arlovski vs. Anybody, and Fedor is getting a throw away fight IMO. The only reason I want fedor to win is to see Overeem just demolish him. You can see that Fedor is beginning fade from his last three fights, it's time for the Last Emperor to sing his swan song.


Sadly I can see that too. The heavyweights these days are evolving faster than before and most of the heavyweights from the PRIDE era are becoming quickly irrelevant (Cro Cop, Nog, Herring, etc.). I'll still be rooting for Fedor though and just hoping he pulls off a miracle. The Arlovski fight between Kharatonov is interesting, since it kind of determines who should still fight a bit longer and who seriously needs to retire. Both of them haven't looked to good in their last fights either and are probably on the same level. So we'll see where they stand and how long they can remain relevant and hang in today's evolving heavyweight division. Either way, one of them is getting subbed by Barnett. War Josh.


----------



## Myers

I can definitely see barnett winning his side of the bracket.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I love the staredowns at weigh-ins.

nice perk to combat sports.


----------



## seancarleton77

One of the best stare downs ever. Last night shit officially got serious. Can't wait!


----------



## T-C

Really hope Anderson wins, but I have a bad feeling about it. I mainly fear a shot from Belfort to the back of the head.


----------



## McQueen

Probably will be wrong but getting a gut feeling Bader will pull off an upset tonight. Want to watch the show but will be busy tonight. 

Sup Mark.


----------



## T-C

I would love Bader to win, would be the first time I would support a ground out wrestling based decision.

How goes it Eric? Staying strong? This is the first fight show I've been excited about since Khan/Maidana, hurt for you that you won't be able to see it live, though I'm sure you have something magnificent in store.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah its my buds birthday tommorrow so since the Super Bowl is tommorow we're taking a trip to watch the girls strip and hitting the town tonight. Gonna make it rain ones, because i'm not a baller and getting close to broke but I like titties.


----------



## T-C

Well skipping the fights for tits is a thoroughly understadable decision. No doubt you will enjoy it and enjoy your silly american handball thing too.


----------



## Shotakan

I don't know what you've guys been on about; shit's been real since Ace and Forrest gave their fight a "loser gets tattooed" stipulation.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, unless they were Kim Kardashian's tits I'm not missing tonight. 

Then again, I have been with my fiancee for 4 years so I'm not exactly lacking in the tits department.


----------



## McQueen

Shotakan said:


> I don't know what you've guys been on about; shit's been real since Ace and Forrest gave their fight a "loser gets tattooed" stipulation.


I saw the little clip where Forrest started joking about Gray Maynard's tramp stamp while Franklin was signing autographs. Really like both of them, hope its a good fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Gonna miss the event as well, because I'm gonna be going out.

Gonna try to steer clear of spoilers and watch in the morning.


----------



## brian8448

Really excited for tonight, the more I look at the main event objectively and aside from the staredowns and "storyline" Anderson is a crystal clear favorite, an upset would be truly shocking moreso than the current odds indicate.


----------



## Rush

Mendes rolling over Omigawa atm. good showing, Omigawa has a pretty nice cut on his eye.


----------



## RKing85

I picked both Johnson and Mendes, but I was surprized at how easily both of those guys one.


----------



## Rush

quick fucking TKO there by Kingsbury.


----------



## Josh

RKing85 said:


> I was surprized at how easily both of those guys one.


me two


----------



## killacamt

Silva,Franklin and Jon Jones tonight...


----------



## Rush

Cerrone 10-9 imo. some nice takedowns and had Kelly cut on the corner of his eye.


----------



## RKing85

I got Torres, Ellenberger, Bader, Franklin, and Silva for the main card fights.


----------



## Dark Church

Rogan calling this the most anticipated Middleweight title fight ever is a joke. I haven't even see a lot of people convinced that Belfort even deserves the shot. I hope Anderson annihilates Vitor.


----------



## RKing85

I know I personally was way more excited for Anderson/Franklin 1 and Anderson/Maia

I was expecting so much more from this fight between Torres and Banuelos. This is crap so far.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

BORING.:cuss:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

Who's this bitch ref

we are fighting here , not making sandwiches


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Hope I didn't miss anything big


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Rockhead said:


> Hope I didn't miss anything big


I'm gonna be honest. No.


----------



## Rush

rocha/ellenberger was a pretty sweet fight aside from one garbage judge scoring it 30-27 to Rocha. 29-28 ellenberger is what i had it as, i can possibly make an argument 29-28 to Rocha but 30-27 is terrible.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Normally I love Jon BONES Jones, but seeing as Bader's on my fantasy, I need him to keep his undefeated streak going.


----------



## Rush

fuck Bader. here we go BONES JONES baby.


----------



## Rush

Adelaide Byrd scored the fight for Rocha 30-27. she's fucking garbage.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

God I'm like -10 in fantasy on the night.

Jon Jones vs Shogun is gonna be interesting.


----------



## Rush

BONES JONES baby, woooooooooooooooo. Very impressive. also SHOGUN/JONES, huge fight for the kid.


----------



## RKing85

I had heard nothing about Evans being injured. That was a shock to me.


----------



## T.B.

johnny *BONES* jones


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Pretty excited about the main event. Expecting a Silva KO.


----------



## C-Cool

Okay then. After the first few bits of Dancing Silva, we got action.

EDIT: And... It's over in a Cro-Cop SNAP!

Silva wins: FATALITY!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

lol holy shitttttttttttttttttt

Straight up Seagal kick to the Jaw

Spider can't be beat


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Front kick was boss.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Meh 5/10. If it weren't for the crazy knockout, this event would get a 2/10. Front kick was amazing though.


----------



## Rush

holy fucking shit at that KO. never seen a front kick to the head.

^^^ typical PRIDE/anti-UFC nuthugger.


----------



## AKM-95

WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> lol holy shitttttttttttttttttt
> 
> Straight up Seagal kick to the Jaw
> 
> Spider can't be beat


This!

Man Dana Put this dude against GSP already. I'm sorry but the middle weight division really ain't a challenge for this guy at all. he either needs a superfight or move up or down a division.


----------



## Zombiekid29

That reminded me of the crane kick from Karate Kid...


----------



## Cre5po

Beautiful front kick but I'm stupidly bored of Silva with the title - oh and his attitude. 

Overall PPV was decent I enjoyed it. Just wish there was more of a contest in the main event


----------



## Rush

AKM-95 said:


> This!
> 
> Man Dana Put this dude against GSP already. I'm sorry but the middle weight division really ain't a challenge for this guy at all. he either needs a superfight or move up or down a division.


you watch the Sonnen fight at all?


----------



## AKM-95

Rush said:


> you watch the Sonnen fight at all?


That didn't prove any thing because Sonnen still taped out. I'm sure if they fought again the same result would probably happen. Also weren't reports going around that he was suffering from unreported injury's? Honestly if that's true that makes his performance more legendary.


----------



## Dice Darwin

Rush said:


> you watch the Sonnen fight at all?


Agreed. Silva doesn't need to change weight classes. He just needs more roided up opponents in his current class.


----------



## Rush

That doesn't prove anything/ jesus christ son. It proves that he was challenged. The biggest challenge of his ufc career. For 4 and a half rounds he was laid on his ass and ground and pounded away. The fact he caught Sonnen because Sonnan has the bjj skills of an infant is irrelevant.

^^^ funny. Sonnen laid the blueprint of how to beat Silva, a solid wrestler will be able to give Silva fits. Unfortunately he's run through the middleweight division.


----------



## AKM-95

Rush said:


> That doesn't prove anything/ jesus christ son. It proves that he was challenged. The biggest challenge of his ufc career. For 4 and a half rounds he was laid on his ass and ground and pounded away. The fact he caught Sonnen because Sonnan has the bjj skills of an infant is irrelevant.
> 
> ^^^ funny. Sonnen laid the blueprint of how to beat Silva, a solid wrestler will be able to give Silva fits. Unfortunately he's run through the middleweight division.


You break down over and over but fact remains Anderson seemed off to me during the fight. I believe he was hurt and probably unmotivated. Yeah sonnen gave him challenge but fact remains he lost. He's been begging for challenge, so I say give him one. Honestly I'd rather give Anderson a super fight and set up up sonnen V a top contender for a number one contender spot. 

I'm just saying give the man somebody he can be motivated against. I think he would be more into a challenge of fellow champion then somebody he already beat.


----------



## Rush

"Yeah sonnen gave him challenge"

wait, didn't you just say 3 posts ago that the middleweight division didn't give him a challenge? He wasn't hurt, he was off and he almost got beat. The fact he won highlights how awesome he is as a fighter, not that the middleweight division isn't challenging.

GSP/Silva is next. Honestly believe GSP will give him fits with his wrestling ability.


----------



## AKM-95

Rush said:


> "Yeah sonnen gave him challenge"
> 
> wait, didn't you just say 3 posts ago that the middleweight division didn't give him a challenge? He wasn't hurt, he was off and he almost got beat. The fact he won highlights how awesome he is as a fighter, not that the middleweight division isn't challenging.
> 
> GSP/Silva is next. Honestly believe GSP will give him fits with his wrestling ability.


So one person makes a division now? pretty much everyone said that was career/special performance from sonnen. I'm sayin the dude has been a champ since 06 and it's not like Dana hasn't been signing guys to tackle Andy. let's call it like it is, he dominated the division.


----------



## Rush

Yes but to say it was without challenges is so blatently wrong. You said he didn't have a challenge, i gave you an example. 

What you're saying is like saying Liddell looked great in his last fight, he should still be fighting. I mean, bar that one little bit where he got KO'd, he was great the whole fight.


----------



## AKM-95

Rush said:


> Yes but to say it was without challenges is so blatently wrong. You said he didn't have a challenge, i gave you an example.
> 
> What you're saying is like saying Liddell looked great in his last fight, he should still be fighting. I mean, bar that one little bit where he got KO'd, he was great the whole fight.


No body in there right mind thinks it wasn't time for the Iceman to sit down some where. Duke looked like a shell of his former self and was getting his ass kicked left and right lol. 

But Back to the topic. I understand your point,but one man doesn't make division and he's been champion since 06. I'm saying I think it's fair to say He dominated that division.


----------



## Liam Miller

Silva is just that damn good.

Jones/shogun is a million times more intresting than evans/shogun.

Good night of fights and gabe rudiger got beat thank you taylor for beating that fools ass.

Fedor next week bitches


----------



## AKM-95

WWE_TNA said:


> Jones/shogun is a million times more intresting than evans/shogun


Doe's any body know how recent Rashad injury is? Because this is honestly new news to me. I only heard about it on the PPV telecast. Usually stories like this are all over the place.(Espn,Gerweck etc)I like Jon Jones but I don't know if he's truly ready for a world class/top name guy yet.


----------



## Rush

according to Dana he found out on the way to the arena.



AKM-95 said:


> No body in there right mind thinks it wasn't time for the Iceman to sit down some where. Duke looked like a shell of his former self and was getting his ass kicked left and right lol.
> 
> But Back to the topic. I understand your point,but one man doesn't make division and he's been champion since 06. I'm saying I think it's fair to say He dominated that division.


I know, but its easy to make misguided statements if you omit things 

I didn't disagree that he has dominated the division, i disagree with the statement that he hasn't had a challenge, which as i said Sonnen proved.


----------



## Liam Miller

AKM-95 said:


> Doe's any body know how recent Rashad injury is? Because this is honestly new news to me. I like Jon Jones but I don't know if he's truly ready for a world class/top name guy yet.


Apparently evans blew he's knee out.

I hope Shogun blasts him and finishes him, Jones time will come and i'm a big fan but a bigger fan of shogun.

Now would dana have give it to bader if he won or opted for rampage instead.


----------



## Dark Church

Rashad said on MMA Live's post fight extra that he got injured on Wednsday. I think Jones is going to win.


----------



## AKM-95

WWE_TNA said:


> Now would dana have give it to bader if he won or opted for rampage instead.


The machine was behind Jones way before this fight. I honestly think your right. Had bader won, I think Rampage would have gotten it. I think Joe and Dana both had faith in Jones to win because looking back at the past year I think I've seen Jones the most on TV and in interviews outside of the usual top guys(Brock, GSP, Rampage, griffin, and couture)


----------



## Rush

did any of you watch the press conference? clearly based on his answers, Dana wouldn't have given it to Bader.


----------



## Rmx820

I don't know who I want to win. Shogun or Bones. I'm kind of upset we won't get to see Rashad get his face caved in.


----------



## Overrated

ANDERSON SILVA  haters proved wrong yet again. 

I hope Shogun smashes jones. 

miguel torres was so underwhelming in his fight ive forgot most of it already.


----------



## Stormbringer

Jones is gonna wreck shit on Shogun.

Unlike everyone in the Light Heavy div. Jones goes out and kills, everyone else is willing to go the distance. I only remeber 2 recent fights that finished outside of Jones that mattered.

I think since that bullshit loss to Hamill, Jones has gotten over the pressure of the first "loss" and has hit the ground running. I'm hoping for a great showing by Jones. And hopefully he can break the Light Heavy Title curse.


----------



## Walls

I just caught the ppv now and finished watching it. My jaw is still on the floor from that front kick to the face. What...the...fuck. I'm kind of disappointed because I wanted it to go a bit longer but then again you can't really be disappointed with something as amazing as that. Anderson is fucking amazing. I feel for Vitor, though. He must have felt terrible. As Rogan says though, Silva fights like he's in The Matrix.

I completely marked the fuck out when Jones made Bader tap. I can't stand Bader. I then marked the fuck out again when it was announced he is going to face Shogun. Apparently it's still happening at 128 so that's not a lot of time for Jones to prepare but I still have faith that he will win. Shogun's made out of glass and I don't think he is going to be able to deal with Jones.

Forrest/Franklin I thought was a little underwhelming but nothing terrible. It's obvious Rich was having problems with the size difference and although I haven't watched the post fight press conference yet so maybe he confirmed or denied it, but I agree with Rogan that it looked like his arm was bothering him. Still, Forrest looked good and now that Shogun isn't injured for the 500th time the LHW division can get unclogged.

Shame that Yamamoto tanked in his debut, as well as Torres.


----------



## Vader




----------



## McQueen

Haha thats great. Was that the first strike of the fight after 3 minutes of dancing around?


----------



## Walls

No, Vitor tagged him a few times and Silva hit him with a knee before that happened. But before that they just stared at each other and Anderson did some mini dancing around.


----------



## Rush

so many people under valuing Shogun its not funny. Jones is a beast but, no offense to Bader, Shogun is on a level far higher than anyone else he's faced before. If he can deal with the pressure, he has a great chance of winning but Shogun is still a deadly opponent.

Forrest has a broken foot and a bicep strain/tear apparently from that fight. no idea if its true.


----------



## Walls

If that's true that sucks for Forrest. Shitty luck.


----------



## McQueen

Silva's dancing around can get pretty annoying but its a good way to psych people out.


----------



## Myers

Shogun isn't beating Jones. I believe this was his third time getting knee reconstructive surgery, he isn't going to be ready for a prime and naturally gifted fighter with one of the best camps in the world. Shogun has a chance since this is MMA, but I am expecting total domination from jones.


----------



## Rush

i'm backing Jones but it won't be domination at all.


----------



## Walls

I'm quite positive Jones is going to beat the living fuck out of Shogun and his glass knees.


----------



## Mikey Damage

A shame about Shogun. The healthy Shogun we saw against Machida versus Jon Jones would have been amazing. 

But with Shogun coming off the knee injury, I fear he may be in for a short night against Jones.


----------



## Walls

The second fight with Machida is when he injured his knee again, apparently. If the Shogun who fought Machida in the first fight showed up then it would be a little more interesting. Even then I would see Jones winning but not in the same fashion I expect him to in March.


----------



## Rush

Jones is hugely talented but who is his biggest win? Bader? Bonnar? Matyushenko? Vera? face it, Jones hasn't fought anyone of the calibre of Shogun. He hasn't been tested, he hasn't had his back against the wall and forced to find a way out. He's still green, massively untested and yet everyone is so hard with HYPE that apparently Shogun is worse than Bader that some people picked to go over Jones.

Don't get me wrong, i'm a huge Jones fan but everyone is selling Shogun short by asinine comments like 'its going to be domination'


----------



## Walls

I still think Jones will win, redgrless. And if he doesn't I am fully prepared to eat my words like I did after Cain molested Brock.

Anyway, apparently if GSP gets past Shields he will move up to 185 and face Anderson and then stay at 185 regardless if he wins or not, according to Dana. I wonder if it would be for the title? I'd have to think so, the numbers that fight would do will be insane.


----------



## Liam Miller

Lol at the shogun hate on the net, why do people hate because he always in exciting fights? looks to finish? whooped machida's ass?.

Jones is very good but Shogun is light years ahead of anyone else he has faced, should be a good fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Rush said:


> Jones is hugely talented but who is his biggest win? Bader? Bonnar? Matyushenko? Vera? face it, Jones hasn't fought anyone of the calibre of Shogun. He hasn't been tested, he hasn't had his back against the wall and forced to find a way out. He's still green, massively untested and yet everyone is so hard with HYPE that apparently Shogun is worse than Bader that some people picked to go over Jones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i'm a huge Jones fan but everyone is selling Shogun short by asinine comments like 'its going to be domination'


The Machida fight is the only impressive win Shogun has in over three years. Shogun is nothing but PRIDE hype and I have never been convinced that he is a top 5 LHW. He is a guys with glass knees that Jones will probably run through. Shogun will then go the way of Liddell and lose a few times and be cut.

Now that I look where are Shogun's impressive wins? Is it a submission over Randleman who has no submission defense or maybe soccer kicking Rampage which is illegal in the UFC. Maybe it is beating Overeem at 205 when Overeem is a big heavyweight and probably had to cut a lot of weight. Maybe it is his six other soccer kick/stomp wins or how about a decision over the very crappy Kazuhiro Nakamura. Shogun is as much of a hype machine I have ever seen. When he entered the UFC he was billed as the best LHW in the world and he didn't even remotely live up to the hype.


----------



## -Mystery-

walls said:


> I still think Jones will win, redgrless. And if he doesn't I am fully prepared to eat my words like I did after Cain molested Brock.
> 
> Anyway, apparently if GSP gets past Shields he will move up to 185 and face Anderson and then stay at 185 regardless if he wins or not, according to Dana. I wonder if it would be for the title? I'd have to think so, the numbers that fight would do will be insane.


It's for the title because GSP is vacating the welterweight title and moving to 185 permanently. 

Anybody worried for Jones about the short time to prepare, train, and cut weight? I mean I know he said he was already helping Evans prepare, but that's not quite the same as actually preparing yourself.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rush said:


> Jones is hugely talented but who is his biggest win? Bader? Bonnar? Matyushenko? Vera? face it, Jones hasn't fought anyone of the calibre of Shogun. He hasn't been tested, he hasn't had his back against the wall and forced to find a way out. He's still green, massively untested and yet everyone is so hard with HYPE that apparently Shogun is worse than Bader that some people picked to go over Jones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, i'm a huge Jones fan but everyone is selling Shogun short by asinine comments like 'its going to be domination'


it really doesn't have to do much with Shogun's skills, as it does with the injury. His injury scares me. I rememeber his performance against Griffin. The Shogun that night would have lost to a lot of guys. Including Jon Jones.

If Shogun doesn't have his knee in a right place, I cannot buy his skillset overcoming his physical ailments. Even though, if you're just talking skill ... Shogun is probably top 5 in the entire UFC.


----------



## RKing85

Bader was by far Jones' biggest win.

The Anderson Kick was awesome. Haven't seen a knockout from a front push kick before in my life.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> it really doesn't have to do much with Shogun's skills, as it does with the injury. His injury scares me. I rememeber his performance against Griffin. The Shogun that night would have lost to a lot of guys. Including Jon Jones.
> 
> If Shogun doesn't have his knee in a right place, I cannot buy his skillset overcoming his physical ailments. Even though, if you're just talking skill ... Shogun is probably top 5 in the entire UFC.


His injury is the only thing that worries me but look at every response in here so far, none of them are basing it off the injury. Its all 'Jones is so great', which he is tbf. Everyone is underrating Shogun so much, look at Dark Church's hilariously bad post as a perfect example.


----------



## Overrated

damn the jones HYPE in here is so over the top. Jones has the wrestling advantage that is it. if the fight hits the floor shogun wont be trying to survive like all the other oponents jones has taken down did, shogun will be attacking.


----------



## SteveMania

RKing85 said:


> Bader was by far Jones' biggest win.



I'd put Bader in the same company as Matyushenko and Hamill with the caveat that he's a better puncher. They're all comparable wrestlers that don't excel elsewhere.

As for Shogun/Jones, it really depends on whether or not Shogun's knee/layoff plays into his performance. Anything less-than-stellar from Shogun would be criminal against a guy that can wrestle and Bones has a steadily developing top game. That said, Jones hasn't fought anyone remotely close to Shogun on the mat, a guy with an airtight guard who can threaten early and often once it hits the floor.

I think Shogun at his best probably taps Bones at some point, but if he mails it in like he did against Coleman, Bones will hack into his head like wild fruit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Which is going to make this fight even more interesting.

Which Shogun will show up?


----------



## Rush

an uninjured, motivated Shogun vs Jones has FOTY potential.


----------



## HBK_718

Overrated said:


> damn the jones HYPE in here is so over the top. Jones has the wrestling advantage that is it. if the fight hits the floor shogun wont be trying to survive like all the other oponents jones has taken down did, shogun will be attacking.


Not to be a smart ass or anything, but Jones has a reach advantage as well.


----------



## rko25

what do you think we will see GSP versus Silva. I believe it will be December 2011 at the Rogers center


----------



## Walls

I think we will. I'm pretty positive GSP is going to go through Shields. But then GSP has to make it out of that fight healthy and then he'll need the time to put on the weight needed to get up to 185, so who knows?


----------



## Liam Miller

I wanna see Okami get a title shot first :side:, as boring as some think he is, he deserves a shot 10-2 in the UFC speaks for itself and guys that beat him were sonnen and rich.

They could easily do silva/okami in june or july and then gsp vs silva end of year/early 2012, silva never broke a sweat vs vitor and okami has not fought since november.

Granted GSP gets past sheilds


----------



## Rush

they won't want to risk Silva losing the title and blowing a huge money fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush said:


> *they won't want to risk Silva losing the title* and blowing a huge money fight.


If you're talking about Okami here...

What risk? Seriously, Silva clowned Maia, Rich x2, Marquardt, Griffin and Belfort got killed. Only Chael came close and he needed roids to do that. Okami is the one armed, grappler who went to a boring decision with Marquardt. Silva is leaps and bounds above his division and it's not even funny. He could fight twice a night and still come out the champ.

I think GSP can give him a fit, but GSP and Silva are in the same league. GSP just has stiffer competition in the 170 division.

And I know that anything can happen but come on.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Been reported Rampage was offered the title fight before Jones but turned it down because he is walking around at 250 at the moment. Sucks that he had to turn it down I've always wanted to see Rampage vs Shogun 2.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> If you're talking about Okami here...
> 
> What risk? Seriously, Silva clowned Maia, Rich x2, Marquardt, Griffin and Belfort got killed. Only Chael came close and he needed roids to do that. Okami is the one armed, grappler who went to a boring decision with Marquardt. Silva is leaps and bounds above his division and it's not even funny. He could fight twice a night and still come out the champ.
> 
> I think GSP can give him a fit, but GSP and Silva are in the same league. GSP just has stiffer competition in the 170 division.
> 
> And I know that anything can happen but come on.


your whole point is irrelavant based on the fact anything can happen. Why risk throwing away a huge fight on the off chance Okami can shock the world? Silva isn't a huge draw like Lesnar, GSP etc so him not defending until GSP doesn't impact hugely on PPV sales, Okami would get pissed obviously but the UFC can chuck him another fight and a chuck of cash and he'll be happy enough and we get GSP/Silva as long as Shields doesn't grapplefuck GSP.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, I say Silva sits on the shelf until after the GSP fight and then they go from there. I also see Silva being in Toronto for a stare down with GSP in the cage if GSP wins. I think it would be foolish not to do that.

And wasn't Rampage walking around at 250 a big problem while training for the Rashad fight? You'd think he'd learn. It must be so hard on his body to get that heavy and then lose all that weight over and over again. Not a smart move, there literally is no reason as to why Rampage has to walk around at 250.


----------



## Liam Miller

He ain't the only one who walks around at 250 but does not fight at heavyweight, forrest is the same and im sure page will be in shape come may 28th if he needs he can always call Dolce :agree:


News is rashad could move to 185 or even back to heavyweight no if Jones wins the title. Could be bullshit but i guess we will see.


----------



## Walls

Rashad is a little small to be a heavyweight in my opinion, although I know he was at one time. He could be a very large middleweight if the cut doesn't effect him too much.

Honestly, they should just man the fuck up and fight each other, I'm with Dana as far as guys not wanting to fight eachother.


----------



## Liam Miller

I doubt Rashad would even want to fight bones in any situation, it would not end nice for him


----------



## Myers

Kenny Florian announced today that he is dropping to Featherweight.


----------



## seancarleton77

Florian really wants to fight Aldo, feeling is not mutual, so he dropped down to fight Aldo and win the Title basically.


----------



## SteveMania

It was either nut up and cut the weight/change diet or stay stagnant in a division where he flagged for the title twice. Not to mention Florian will be an instant contender in a still burgeoning division. Outside of Aldo, who is just a rough style match-up and Mendes, a sturdy wrestler that can throw hays, Florian runs game on mostly everyone save for a handful.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Interesting that Florian is cutting down, after denying interest on the Featherweight division several times on MMA Live. I guess everyone is entitled to change their minds.

Rashad Evans cutting to Middleweight is very interesting. He'd have to probably drop some muscle, but that cut may not be that ridiculous. He isn't the biggest guy.

Truthfully, I'd rather see Evans vs Silva more than GSP vs Silva. 

Also, if GSP wins, will Evans then duck him (they are teammates as well). Evans can't keep cutting to avoid friends. :side:


----------



## Rush

Tyson Griffin is also dropping to Featherweight.


----------



## Walls

Appears to me like Florian and Griffin are dropping down in weight because they know they have no chance at getting the belt at 155. Although apparently Florian wants to go down to 45 get the belt and then go for the 55 belt again. I don't see either of them winning the 55 belt, tbh.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rashad Evans vs Rampage JAckson at 130.

Thiago Silva got injured.

edit: conflicting reports now. Luke thomas is the one who broke the Evans/Rampage angle. And he has a shady history when it comes to his sources.

Let's see if more reliable people pick up on this.


----------



## Liam Miller

I've read that Silva is not hurt, who knows i'd rather see rampage/silva than evans/page 2 unless of course rampage ko's evans than i'm fine with that fight.


----------



## SteveMania

The report never said Thiago was injured. It sounds like a change to give the card more leeway, with Thiago getting someone like Griffin or Franklin instead. Not to mention Rashad/Rampage will get more attention to boot on a card headlined by two lukewarm-to-average draws like Edgar and Maynard, assuming the story isn't BS.


----------



## Walls

This sucks, to me, either way. I was really looking forward to Rampage/Thiago and I could care less about Rampage/Rashad 2, even if those 2 bitch slapped each other recently.


----------



## Mikey Damage

You're right. MMA Weekly just said that Silva has been forced to pull out. Luke Thomas put in the injured part.

But the latest updates from Silva are confusing. Said he's still fighting as Rampage now. But doing Rampage/Evans II makes a lot of sense right now. Especially since they apparently still dislike each other with the club slapping incident.


----------



## Liam Miller

Evans/Page 2 goes the same way as number 1 sadly, anti climatic and underwhelming.


----------



## Walls

Whats sad about their first fight is that in the 3rd round when Rampage tagged him he was foggy eyed and wobbling and then Rampage just stared at him and did nothing. I say Rashad grapple fucks him again.

Edit: Apparently, Thiago is fine and the fight is still on with Rampage, according to mixedmartialarts.com


----------



## RKing85

Rampaga has definitly lost that killer instinct that he had earlier in his career.


----------



## Overrated

rashad hardly grapple fucked rampage in there first fight. he struggled to get takedown's on more than one occasion on a rusty out of sorts rampage. 

apparently theres rumors of thiago's 125 drug test being hot and thats why the UFC is moving to replace him because hes not injured.


----------



## SteveMania

The problem with Rampage is that he's too predictable nowadays, and I believe has peaked since his banner year in '07. Back in the day we got slams up the wazoo, now he's become primarily a plodding boxer with a lot of the same one-note offense.

Having said that, it's a winnable fight assuming he's on point. Not only is Rashad a bit of a slow starter, but has a history of fading in fights and appears to be chinny.


----------



## Dark Church

I don't think it makes sense for Rashad to fight Rampage two straight times. It makes sense for the UFC though.


----------



## T3H~L3X

it makes sense on the book that he fight rampage again... thats a drawable fight that could sell ppv's again... silva/page is defiantly a more looked upon fight from those who know about mma but those who order ppv's for names and fights would order just for rashad/rampage II


----------



## Walls

Condit is out of his fight with Lytle due to a knee injury, apparently. If it's true, that is.


----------



## Violent By Design

Oh god damn it. I really wanted to see Condit vs Lytle, two of the most exciting Welterweights.


----------



## Rush

heard he was injured, he hadn't been pulled last i heard though.


----------



## Overrated

ye hes out of the fight. will be out for around a month apparently.


----------



## Walls

Sucks that he's out but it's obviously nothing too serious if he's out for only a month, which is good at least.

Apparently Thiago took two tests, one came back hot and other came back clean and he maintains he didn't take anything.


----------



## Josh

evan tanner documentary, looks really good.


----------



## Myers

That even tanner documentary looks great. I am definitely checking that out.


----------



## Walls

I'll be on the lookout for that, looks really good.

Apparently they won't get back Thiago's second test for a few weeks so the statement that he made about taking two and passing the second was bullshit. This shit is confusing.

Also, apparently Shields has brought in Sonnen to help him train for GSP. I know I am one of few who loves Sonnen on here so I think this is a great idea because like him or not he's a beast when it comes to wrestling and will help Shields cope with GSP's shots a lot better.


----------



## Myers

My only problem with chael was that he called out Anderson. Since I am a huge mark for Silva, it obviously bothered me. It didn't help that he juiced up and is a criminal. I won't take away from how funny he is and how he can hype a fight though.

I would rather see Thiago vs Rampage, Rashad is just going to do the same thing he did last time.


----------



## Walls

Anderson is my second favorite fighter behind Brock (although if Brock turtles up against JDS I'm done with him) and at first I thought Chael was insane but then I couldn't help but love the guy. I always respected him as a fighter and liked watching him before the Silva fight anyway. Honestly, I could care less if he roided up and laundered some money.


----------



## SteveMania

It's gonna be tough for Shields because he'll need to time his shot to a tee to get the fight down. Two things GSP does really well is move laterally and staying light off of his back foot to prevent guys from cutting off the cage. It's obvious Shields will never develop the requisite technique to be a great striker considering he's been fighting professionally for over a decade now and still looks mediocre at best, so he's always at risk on the feet if the takedown becomes an afterthought.

The only way I see Shields winning is in the midst of a scramble, he has underrated chokes and can hit a guillotine early if the opportunity presents itself. Otherwise GSP takes it handily, and if there's any fight he should finish impressively, it's this one. Everything said I still think a steadily improving Alves is GSP's worst match-up in the division.


----------



## Rush

i like Sonnen just b/c he's a complete bell end.


----------



## Stormbringer

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypogonadism

Yeah Sonnen suffers from this and he has to take steroids. Although, this is from wiki so it could be wrong.


----------



## Myers

So neither Silva or Evans will face Rampage at 130. Instead they are going with... Matt Hamill :no:

Phil Davis may be off the 129 card altogether now.


----------



## Dark Church

They should be glad 130 is stacked because Hamill isn't an interesting fighter and I don't think he deserves this fight. The biggest win of his career is a DQ win over Jon Jones. Im fact I would have given Phil Davis the fight before Hamill but neither of them should be in that spot.


----------



## Walls

Rampage is going to molest Hamill.


----------



## Rush

its a good opportunity for Hamill.

my fantasy team is getting rorted. Condit and now Davis are out of fights. lame


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Cannot wait for this tomorrow.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Can't wait to see Fedor back in form against Silva! I'm rooting for Andrei as well to make a comeback.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rampage vs Hamill has zero appeal. 

Really surprised the UFC would go this route with Hamill.


----------



## Myers

I agree that Phil Davis would be a better fight, I am curious if Rampage didn't want to fight Davis.


----------



## Walls

Rampage likes to talk shit, it's going to be interesting to see what he says about Hamill. This is such an odd fight to me, it almost doesn't even seem fair. Rampage is going to smash Hamill, I just don't see what he gains from it. Hamill gains a ton if somehow he can beat Rampage.

It's a bit of a no win situation for Rampage, really. If he wins he gains nothing because everyone just expects him to win but if he loses then he loses a lot of momentum.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hamill's gonna pull off the upset. I read somewhere that Rampage said he has no interest in fighting Hamill and would rather be fighting Evans again. If Rampage is gonna bring that attitude to camp and half-ass train, Hamill's gonna pull off the upset.


----------



## Liam Miller

-Mystery- said:


> Hamill's gonna pull off the upset. I read somewhere that Rampage said he has no interest in fighting Hamill and would rather be fighting Evans again. If Rampage is gonna bring that attitude to camp and half-ass train, Hamill's gonna pull off the upset.


Pretty much which is a shame. kinda wished evans/page was happening even though i bitched about it.

and as for tonight can't wait War Fedor.

On another note Jorge Santiago is back in the UFC apparently fighting at 130


----------



## Myers

WWE_TNA said:


> On another note Jorge Santiago is back in the UFC apparently fighting at 130


yeah he is fighting Brian Stann instead of Wandy.


----------



## Liam Miller

Good fight even with the changes 130 still looks badass.

And i'm guessing after wandy recent comments we gonna see wandy/belfort 2? perhaps in rio. And maybe more of this


----------



## SteveMania

I don't care to see him fight Hamill either. It's a foregone conclusion and an irrelevant fight, it's just a matter of whether or not Rampage puts in the time, which if he doesn't could mean another Jardine-esque performance.


----------



## Walls

The outcome of Vitor/Wandi 2 is going to be the same, which is Vitor blasting the shit out of him. Especially with how Wandi is now. Still, I'd like to see Vitor/Wandi over Stann/Wandi because I could care less about Stann's GI Joe gimmick he has going.


----------



## T.B.

Strikeforce HW Tourney starts tonight you goons.

Picks:

FEDOR
Kharitonov
Del Rosario
Villante
Sugarfoot Sefo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

They are hyping up all the fighters as if all of them will fight tonight, and this tournament will end tonight.

Still excited though.


----------



## Liam Miller

went from the voice and bas for the prelims to fucking gus and mauro :no:


----------



## T.B.

If this tournament was 3 years ago, Kimbo Slice would've been in it. 

pretty sure Gus Johnson has lip stick on too...



WWE_TNA said:


> went from the voice and bas for the prelims to fucking gus and mauro :no:


GARBAGE.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hoping Gian Villante gets the win


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Oveeeeveeerreeeeeemmmm wins 29-25


----------



## Liam Miller

Sefo needs to gtfo of mma, great striker but just not for mma


----------



## C-Cool

Bad month for Ray and Vitor... both of them taken out rather early into their fights.


----------



## Liam Miller

What a fucking scrap


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Holy shit what a fight. Griggs unloaded from the start. Its always fun to see two guys stand-up and go.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I dont know if I can post a stream for you guys, so you tell me.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Rogers is dead*


----------



## C-Cool

Griggs wanted a very quick night of fighting, because that was do-or-die from the start, and he just did Gian in...

EDIT: Aw crap, why did they put Rogers against the biggest (non-Ubereem) gashead on the card?

Done for.


----------



## SteveMania

It didn't matter who they put Rogers against, barring Arlovski, the guy is a journeyman that only gained notoriety for knocking out a tragically-jawed AA.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Lets go Andrei! You can do this!


----------



## Liam Miller

I really hope Barnett does not get to the final


----------



## C-Cool

SteveMania said:


> It didn't matter who they put Rogers against, barring Arlovski, the guy is a journeyman that only gained notoriety for knocking out a tragically-jawed AA.


Speaking of tragic jaw (or Darth Malak from Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, as I like to call him), his fight is coming up next.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Arlovski is out.


----------



## Liam Miller

Like we didn't expect that.

Arlovski seriously tha fuck again.

Strikeforce fight finish ratio must be insane.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Damnit AA. As soon as I said "pull through this Andrei , don't fall!" you fell..


----------



## C-Cool

"They use to call me the GLASS MAN!!!"

Close the book on this one, for your safety, Andrei.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Damn the glass jaw. Poor Arlovski . Congrats to Sergei though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Arlovski should just hang it up. Sad thing because he's not old.


----------



## SteveMania

If AA continues to get put out he'll be wearing huggies by the time he's 40.


----------



## Liam Miller

Gina is so god damn fine


----------



## C-Cool

Gina may be the face of Women's MMA, but Cris Cyborg is the workhorse and heart of it.

Which is not to say Gina isn't one the best damn faces you can get from Women's MMA, just saying...


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Lets go Fedor! Don't make this 2 in a row. 

And I completely agree C-Cool. Couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## C-Cool

Big foot's doing big damage right now.

Wow.


----------



## SteveMania

Some good offense from Bigfoot, but Fedor is known for marking up easily.


----------



## C-Cool

This is Sonnen/Silva bad for Fedor...


----------



## C-Cool

Oh crap, big difference from that Silva/Sonnen fight: Fedor's face looks awful, unlike Anderson's.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Didn't expect Fedor to get crushed like this in the second round.


His face is so banged up.

Fedor can't go on!


----------



## Liam Miller

Props to bigfoot putting a beating on him.

bulllshiitttttt


----------



## C-Cool

This tourney just got a little bit more uncertain.


----------



## Liam Miller

The Reem all the way now, really wanted to see fedor vs overeem

wtf was going on.

Anti fucking climatic


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Oh, dude, I'm a sad man


----------



## PuroresuPride18

:cuss::frustrate


----------



## Dark Church

Fedor's mystique is gone. He went from being called the best Heavyweight to not even top ten quick.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

I just jinxed AA and Fedor =( I need to stop making comments..


----------



## Liam Miller

imagine someone like carwin ground and pounding fedor at this stage


----------



## C-Cool

The Heavyweight MMA world has changed. 

The Last Emperor has truly fallen. No fluke, this is the truth.

A change is needed to get out of this two fight funk. Lets start with those scummy M-1 Global guys...


----------



## Dark Church

Fedor fell from a hype throne and fighting nobodys for years. Silva and Werdum who are not even that great annihilated Fedor. This is the real Fedor he just needed a decent opponent to prove it.


----------



## AKM-95

C-Cool said:


> The Heavyweight MMA world has changed.
> 
> The Last Emperor has truly fallen. No fluke, this is the truth.
> 
> A change is needed to get out of this two fight funk. Lets start with those scummy M-1 Global guys...


He never gonna drop M1 lol. looks like retirement or move to light heavyweight is on deck.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Wow fedor just retired dammmmm :-(


----------



## Liam Miller

Great shame that we will probably never see the reem vs fedor or fedor in the ufc.

damn he retired? i stopped watching


----------



## C-Cool

Oh gee, thanks for retiring Fedor, Big Foot!

[/sarcasm]

But seriously, I'm happy for Fedor for knowing when to call it quits, after all of these years (and harsh fights). Andrei, if he can do it, so can you.


----------



## Myers

Allistar/Barnett were my picks anyways. Fedor's eye looked brutal, I am going to have to agree with DC that Fedor has been way over hyped in the past few years.


----------



## Dark Church

His last win over a good opponent was in 2005 against Cro Cop. I bet Dana is stoked that he didn't take the deal a couple of years ago.


----------



## seancarleton77

Dark Church said:


> Fedor fell from a hype throne and fighting nobodys for years. Silva and Werdum who are not even that great annihilated Fedor. This is the real Fedor he just needed a decent opponent to prove it.


You disrespectful cunt. Fedor is no longer the man he once was, but once he was the greatest fighter in the world. What's next are you going to trash Ali or Tyson?


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Well, if that was Fedor's last fight i'm glad I got a chance to see it.


----------



## seancarleton77

It's tough to see a hero of mine like Fedor fall. I just hope it never happens to Randy Couture. Let's hope The Natural fucks up Machida and goes for one last Title run.


----------



## Dark Church

seancarleton77 said:


> You disrespectful cunt. Fedor is no longer the man he once was, but once he was the greatest fighter in the world. What's next are you going to trash Ali or Tyson?


:lmao comparing him to Ali or Tyson is disrespectful to those guys. Fedor has always been overrated but in the last five years it has been on an insane level. He wouldn't even get a sniff at the UFC title with those fights. While Ali was beating all time greats Fedor was beating Matt Lindland. He at one time was a good fighter but that time was long ago and not for that long either.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> Fedor fell from a hype throne and fighting nobodys for years. Silva and Werdum who are not even that great annihilated Fedor. This is the real Fedor he just needed a decent opponent to prove it.



Typical ad-nauseum.

Yes, Fedor has clearly dropped off some considering he struggled against Brett Rogers, a guy that went life and death with perennial scrub Warpath not too long ago, and looked mediocre against AA until Arlovski went airborne. That still doesn't take away nearly a decade of dispatching guys like a prime Mirko Cro Cop, in what was one of the most anticipated fights to date, Nog and his then God-like stature twice, Coleman back when it meant something, Randleman, Herring, Schilt and the like.

Condemn DSE for their often silly match-making, not Fedor for beating every living soul put in front of him.


----------



## Josh

dark church i know being paralyzed must suck and you've got to be entertained somehow, but stop talking like an idiot


----------



## Liam Miller

For Fedor


----------



## thepunisherkills

Wouldn't be surprised seeing werdum winning the whole thing. Fedor thanks for all memories.


----------



## Dark Church

Josh said:


> dark church i know being paralyzed must suck and you've got to be entertained somehow, but stop talking like an idiot


I am not paralyzed but nice effort at being a dick for no reason.I call it being realistic but is just my opinion and that is what this place is for. Not for personal attacks for giving an opinion.


----------



## thepunisherkills

AA please retire. This tourny has taken a big twist.


----------



## SteveMania

Fighters get old, they depreciate, they lose physical traits that made them great - you see this all the time in other sports and yet most MMA fans are fucking loons that think it's all smoke and mirrors. We're not talking about a spring chicken here, Fedor is 34 having competed for over a decade. Not everyone can pull a B-Hop or Couture and compete at the highest level late in their athlete careers. It's obvious Fedor has dropped off some and Antonio Silva is no joke himself.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Big props to silva, didn't think he would pull off the w. The question is if he can do the same to werdum or reem?


----------



## PuroresuPride18

I've got this man winning the tournament now:










Or him:


----------



## Rush

Overeem was my pick from the start.

Eeven though Dark Church went a bit overboard he was right in the fact that Fedor isn't the man he once was. Shame considering i wanted Overeem to tee off on Fedor's face and give him a beating.


----------



## Rush

:lmao

Dana going on his twitter



M1 = M done! What did I tell you Vadummy!!

and various other tweets to fans who have been trashing him. great man :side:


----------



## Myers

Who cares what people are going to say, the truth is Fedor hasn't fought the top competition in the past 3 years. He is still the best HW in MMA history, but has been ducking the best in the division for a while now, whether it be for money or other reasons. At least he is deciding to retire now when he knows he doesn't have it anymore unlike other MMA fighters.


----------



## SteveMania

All of the red tape surrounding M-1 Global is why Fedor's career will be tainted. It was Vadim's vision to build off of Fedor's empire to create leverage over any and every promoter, including a well-oiled machine like Zuffa.

In hindsight, Arlovski, Sylvia and Rogers (the worst of the three) don't look like the sturdiest of opposition around and let's face it they aren't, but that's more of a testament to how flawed the division is on the whole. At the time when Fedor fought them, all three were Top 10 on most MMA publications and weren't considered fluffs in the way of Hong Man Choi or a ballooned Matt Lindland. It's a shame his boys had a stranglehold on the latter part of his career, we could have seen some truly historic fights while Fedor was still at the top of his game.


----------



## Overrated

why do people respond to dark church's bullshit comments? he dislikes all pride fighters and thinks there all overhyped and then gets major egg on his face when they win. 

Fedor was the greatest no taking that away from the man. M 1 fucked his career up and have now fallen flat on there faces. 

Ubereem was my favourite from the start purely because of fedors age.


----------



## -Mystery-

Apparently Coker is offering Fedor the first alternate spot in the tournament not to retire. If M-1 and Fedor take the deal, look for a pay off to someone like Sergei to claim he's injured.


----------



## Liam Miller

Bigfoot really did fuck their plans up


----------



## wordlifev

This tourney just got a little bit more uncertain.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wonder what the reem was thinking, because he wanted a fight with fedor but on the other you gotta think he was laughing inside after all the shit with them corrupt idiots m-1 global


----------



## reDREDD

Sounds to me that happened to Fedor was basically what happened to Rocky in Rocky 3.


----------



## Walls

I find it hilarious that Fedor maybe retiring after two loses in a row, seems like he is pussying out and jump all over me all you want for that. Fedor got molested and the only reason I wanted Fedor to win in the first place was for the possible fight with Overeem, just to see Overeem molest him instead. I'm not taking anything away from Fedor during the Pride days, he was a bad motherfucker back then. But since then he hasn't been the best heavyweight in the world. In my opinion, even with the loss Brett Rogers really exposed Fedor a bit. Fedor got over confidant with Werdum and then got owned and now Silva completely molested him. I don't see that as a reason to retire personally, but I'm not Fedor and maybe he just got emotional after the fight because he got handled like that. It's one thing to get caught by a BJJ black belt like Werdum, shit happens. But it's entirely different when you get completely handled and dominated like he did and I think it humbled him. 

I think Arlovski is done, he's had the Liddell descent. 

I really noticed last night how the production of Strikeforce is piss poor compared to the UFC. Obviously the UFC has far more money but last night it seemed very evident for some reason. I also think that Strikeforce needs to stop bringing up the UFC so much. Mauro Ranallo even mentioned Anderson's kick on Vitor. This to me is the same as TNA mentioning the WWE all the time. It makes you come off as second rate and in my opinion they need to stop doing it. Mauro Ranallo has a very annoying voice and he blows hard as a commentator. All three of them are terrible commentators and it just makes me appreciate Rogan and Goldy so much more. Also, Frank Shamrock looks like a fucking tool with those braces, not that he needs help coming off as a tool anyway.

And of course Coker offered him the alternate spot. He is shitting his pants because his only star wants to pack it up.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Strikeforce needs to dump the 3-man commentating team. Shamrock is useless, and provides horrible analysis. It's just painful to listen to him.

They should go with Johnson and Mauro or Johnson and Miletich (sp?).

I noticed they used actual songs last night for the walk-ins. About time.


----------



## thepunisherkills

I'm on the fence of who I want to win now. Overeem, werdum, Barnett, or kharitonov.


----------



## Liam Miller

They need Bas and The voice. 

Gus, Mauro and frank are all horrible, pat is decent.


----------



## C-Cool

WWE_TNA said:


> They need Bas and The voice.
> 
> Gus, Mauro and frank are all horrible, pat is decent.


This is very true. I still feel that, while Mauro was (I hope) a guess commentator, if they need to replace one person, Gus is that guy. 

He's worse than Michael Cole before the heel turn (and for some/many, after the heel turn too).


----------



## SteveMania

There's a reason why HDNet mercifully replaced Bas in favor of the Voice for their Dream and Sengoku broadcasts, Bas doesn't follow the sport anymore. He's incapable of calling a fight without referencing things that happened prior to 2005, and he's completely clueless about the skills and abilities of fighters who careers took off after 2005. He's also more concerned goofing around playing his El Guapo character than he is with calling the action.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> Strikeforce needs to dump the 3-man commentating team. Shamrock is useless, and provides horrible analysis. It's just painful to listen to him.
> 
> They should go with Johnson and Mauro or Johnson and Miletich (sp?).
> 
> I noticed they used actual songs last night for the walk-ins. About time.


Idk who it was, but one of them said something of the likes of:

"Arlovski just got beat up worse then when Christina Aguilera destroyed the National Anthem during the Superbowl".

It was painful.


----------



## Zombiekid29

SF commentary is absolutely painful sometimes. "Do a flying knee Arlovski! Do a flying knee haha!" Shut the fuck up Ranallo...

On another note UFC 129 was sold out before I could get tickets. Anyone know how long the scalpers usually take to lower their prices when their tickets aren't selling? I know they got murdered last time they tried this in Montreal...


----------



## PuroresuPride18

"Kharatanov treated Arlovski like Christina Aguilera treated the national anthem a week ago at the super bowl!"

"Whoah..."

:lmao

They make Michael Cole look like Jim Ross.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

walls said:


> I really noticed last night how the production of Strikeforce is piss poor compared to the UFC. Obviously the UFC has far more money but last night it seemed very evident for some reason. I also think that Strikeforce needs to stop bringing up the UFC so much. Mauro Ranallo even mentioned Anderson's kick on Vitor. This to me is the same as TNA mentioning the WWE all the time. It makes you come off as second rate and in my opinion they need to stop doing it.


Strikeforce is pretty much the TNA of MMA. And no TNA marks, that isn't a good thing.


----------



## reDREDD

Everyday, the parallels between 1980s WWF and UFC become bigger and bigger. Environment, atmosphere, promoting technique, sponsors, failing competitors. Even the 55,000 arena sellout is a reminder of 'the big event' the WWF booked in Ontario back then.


----------



## Walls

SteveMania said:


> There's a reason why HDNet mercifully replaced Bas in favor of the Voice for their Dream and Sengoku broadcasts, Bas doesn't follow the sport anymore. He's incapable of calling a fight without referencing things that happened prior to 2005, and he's completely clueless about the skills and abilities of fighters who careers took off after 2005. He's also more concerned goofing around playing his El Guapo character than he is with calling the action.


While this is true I would much rather listen to Bas than the abortion that is Ranallo. Bas is bat shit crazy, but in a hilarious way and I love the guy. I literally cannot stand Ranallo's voice.


----------



## SteveMania

Yeah, Mauro's a fucking joke. That pro-wrestling shtick doesn't fly and he goes above and beyond like a frothing fool after a finish. I'd much rather see Miletich call the action because unlike the aforementioned clowns, he actually provides solid fundamental insight without any of the cheap innuendos. I like Bas, just not in the booth. He's been mailing it in for years now, I think he's perfect for Inside MMA anyway.


----------



## Liam Miller

Jeremy jackson the scumbag got a 25 years to life sentence.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/22465/ex-ufc-welterweight-jeremy-jackson-gets-25-years-to-life-sentence.mma


----------



## RKing85

Mauro is good when he has someone to keep him under control. Him and John McCarthy on some TKO PPV's were outstanding.

Frank Shamrock makes me want to not watch the fights. I can't remember the last time he was commentating where I didn't mute the tv within 5 minutes.


----------



## El Conquistador

I think Fedor has lacked the drive to continue his fighter endeavors for quite some time. Due to his popularity and the stigma surrounding his undefeated streak of wins, I feel as though there was too much money to be made. M-1 probably played a large role in Fedor staying foot in MMA but that's purely speculation on my part.


----------



## SteveMania

M-1 tainted Fedor's career, but it started with a gradual decline. A lot of people only pay attention to winning, and not how a fighter wins. You could see signs of Chuck's timing and reflexes dropping in the Tito rematch where Tito was actually outlanding Chuck in portions of the fight. You could see Fedor starting to fall off when dudes like Rogers and Arlovski were noticeably troubling him.

Just because a guy is winning doesn't mean he's still operating at peak potential and I think that soon you'll see it with Anderson.


----------



## Myers

Jeremy Stephens is facing Jonathan Brookins at the next ufc on versus card.

Phil Davis is now facing Jason Brilz at UFC 129.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Ya, so here's my article on Ryan Couture based on the interview I did with him a few weeks ago: 5OZofPain

Enjoy and tell your friends.


----------



## thepunisherkills

That challengers main event was a grappling clinic.


----------



## Myers

Couture looked pretty good in only his second fight.

Kenny Florian's first fight at 145 will be against Diego Nunes at UFC 131. Supposedly a win there will get him at tile shot against Aldo.

Tito Ortiz pulled out of his fight against Lil Nog, Phil Davis will replace Ortiz.


----------



## Walls

I know this has nothing to do with anything that is going on lately, but if you guys think Bas is funny then check these out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLCE60QwO1Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oP-8XX2PHbY&feature=related

I guess in GTA 4 Bas had his own tv show and it is fucking hilarious. He also wrote a lot of what he says in them too, which you can totally tell he did. By the end of both videos I had tears in my eyes from laughing so hard. I was really baked when I watched them and that made them even better. I only found out about this because Bas was on Joe Rogan's podcast yesterday and it was amazing and they talked about it.

Shit, I look forward to Rogan's 2 podcasts a week more than I look forward to any tv show I love. But as I have stated before I am quite possibly the biggest Rogan mark in existence so I am biased.


----------



## McQueen

The Men's Room with Bas & Jeremy? Yeah that was relatively amusing stuff.


----------



## HBK_718

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNUJTFjT4iY

Jorge Rivera is a fucking joke. I can't wait for Bisping to fuck his irrelevant ass up. Rivera's shit-talking isn't humorous—it's annoying.


----------



## Myers

I thought the beginning was very funny, and true. I didn't find the song funny, and it was kind of racists too.


----------



## SteveMania

I'm not even a Bisping fan and I didn't think any of the skits were funny. Other people seem to find all this hilarious, but that might just be because they hate Bisping.


----------



## McQueen

I hate Bisping and I didn't find them funny either. Wouldn't love if Bisping get his ass knocked out by Rivera but don't see it happening.


----------



## DR JUPES

I know Bisping is sometimes mocked for throwing pillows but I really want him to knock this guy out, not funny at all.


----------



## Dark Church

I just want one of them to get KO'd because it will be funny either way. I am expecting a decision win for Bisping though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jorge Rivera is so fugly


----------



## Liam Miller

The Skits were fucking stupid, hope Bisping smashes him and i rarely cheer for Mike although i am starting to like him more.


----------



## Dark Church

I am really excited/nervous for Fitch/Penn. I know Fitch is the better fighter especially at 170 but BJ can use small mistakes to win a fight better than a lot of guys. I still think a decision win for Fitch is on the way.


----------



## HBK_718

If BJ Penn doesn't pull off a quick knockout, I'm expecting 5 rounds of cliche grapple-fucking by Fitch. The argument for Penn's BJJ skills helping him on the ground doesn't impress me. Penn has never pulled off a submission that truly warranted a "holy shit, I didn't see that coming" reaction. Once Fitch gets the fight going his way, I predict an UFC 112/118 like performance by Penn.

I'll still be rooting for BJ though. Fitch bores the shit out of me.


----------



## Rush

5 rounds?

also lol at ground skills meaning to you that they have to be able to pull off amazing submissions from nowhere. jesus christ this thread has gone downhill.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm not expecting a 112/118 performance fitch ain't got the speed, movement or boxing skills frankie has, Penn will clip fitch at somepoint. It's whether he can finish fitch which will be extremely tough as we all know. i have predicted fitch by decision but will not be suprised if Penn win's.

As we get closer i'm starting to lean more towards Penn


----------



## HBK_718

Rush said:


> 5 rounds?
> 
> also lol at ground skills meaning to you that they have to be able to pull off amazing submissions from nowhere. jesus christ this thread has gone downhill.


3 rounds, my bad. 

I never implied ground game = ability to pull off holy shit submissions. Penn needs to pull off a submission out of no where if he's going to win on the ground. Fitch's wrestling and opponent control is leagues ahead of Penn's. There's no way Penn is going to get out of being grapple-fucked.

As for WWE_TNA, my comparison wasn't Fitch to Edgar. I was comparing Penn's performance to how I expect him to be Saturday night if things don't go his way.


----------



## Myers

Not to mention that penn has been known to gas at 170 on multiple occasions. This fight will be a true indication of Penn's dedication at WW. I wouldn't be surprised if Fitch wins by something other then decision.


----------



## SteveMania

The narrative will be something like the second GSP fight, Fitch clinches, out-pummels BJ, wears him down and probably caps off the last round strong. I'm wouldn't be surprised if BJ won the first round mainly because Fitch doesn't possess the speed and timing of Edgar and Penn is notoriously an excellent starter. There might be some wacky scorecards in this one.

As for BJ's ground game, his top game and back control are among the best. No, his guard is nothing to rave about, but Edgar couldn't do anything after the takedown and only GSP and Hughes have had him down longer than anyone else. Positionally though, Fitch can wear out dudes GSP style and will probably keep BJ from pulling off any nifty sweeps.

I hope BJ destroys him because I'm bored to death when Fitch fights but the style match-up isn't conducive to a Penn victory.


----------



## Bullseye

So fucking pumped for tomorrow. Nosebleed seats but going to be an amazing atmosphere


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Gonna be a great event IMO. Can't wait!


----------



## Walls

Looking forward to tonight. I could care less about Penn/Fitch but I hope Fitch beats Penn as I cannot stand BJ. I'm all for Fitch laying on him for 3 rounds. I don't find Fitch boring like a lot of people seem to,though.


----------



## Liam Miller

Slick guillotine from Zhang and looks like we might get even more prelims with that ending to quick


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Anyone got a good stream? Mine is behind :/


----------



## UltraPanda Black

WAR Fitch , I also hope that Bisping loses. I would say KO but I don't really want to wish that kind of harm on anyone.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I hope Bisping wins because he's British, but he's a bit of an asshole tbh.


----------



## killacamt

I don't like Bisping so I hope he loses, however BJ Penn still hasn't convinced me he's back yet, we will see after tonight is over...


----------



## WillTheBloody

Brian Ebersole is a fucking lunatic...in the best possible sense.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Great fight though.


----------



## McQueen

Is Bisping dead yet? I'm sure he'll win but one can hope.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

How fast was that, good guillotine though.


----------



## smitlick

Cant believe Lytle lost... Great win for Ebersoles career.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

ACDC TUNE!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Is Bisping dead yet? I'm sure he'll win but one can hope.


Nah not yet, Rush's favorite fighter in the world George Sotiropoulos is up now.


----------



## Dark Church

it is unfortunate that even with a win here George will have to fight at least one if not two more times before getting a title shot.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

George put on his ass.


----------



## Mikey Damage

damn. poor george. disappointing result.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ok. I'm interested in this fight. I feel like there is good tension with this one.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Fucking love this tune by Kanye, CANNOT WAIT for this fight! Gonna be bloody.


----------



## Dark Church

Never mind no title shot for George at all now. Jim Miller should be happy though because he moves up in the rankings without even fighting.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Blur woohoo


----------



## Mikey Damage

hope this fight lives up to the hype.

probably won't, though.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Yeah doubt it will, but lets hope.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

Siver needs a title shot now


----------



## Dark Church

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> Siver needs a title shot now


The winner of Pettis/Guida is next and Jim Miller is more deserving now as well. Siver will need probably two more wins before he gets a shot at the belt.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Absolutely no need.


----------



## McQueen

Siver won huh? I like that guy but expected he would have lost.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sick illegal knee to Rivera. Fucking Bisping was going for a second, too. Glad they're continuing.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Yeah it could of ended the fight, really bad.


----------



## Dark Church

It would have been funny if Bisping lost by DQ though because he would whine about it for a long time. He still won't shut up about thinking he beat Wanderlei.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Rivera should just go back to making racist youtube videos.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I can't help but think that the fight would have went the whole fight if Rivera didn't get knee'd in the face. Maybe it wouldn't and Bisping fought a lot better, but still.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Here's hoping GSP moves up after dismantling Shields. Absolutely no interest in GSP/Fitch 2.

GSP moves up, vacates title ... setting up Fitch vs a to-be-determined opponent.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Majority draw damn


----------



## killacamt

wow I didn't expect that, should they have an immediate rematch???


----------



## WillTheBloody

Sucks about the draw. If When St. Pierre beats Shields, have him move up and do Penn/Fitch II for the belt.

*EDIT*: Penn teasing retirement was a bit jarring.


----------



## Mikey Damage

certainly wasn't expecting that decision.

penn/fitch 2 for the vacated title makes sense.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Have to agree, I didn't like to hear BJ hinting retirement.

But, yeah Penn/Fitch 2 for the title sounds good,


----------



## Dark Church

Fitch should have gotten the decision but I almost expected a split decision loss so it was nice seeing Fitch get the only winning scorecard. If GSP beats Shields I could see a Fitch/Penn 2 for the vacant title despite BJ's 2-3-1 Welterweight UFC record.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Bah eyelid is hanging :X


----------



## Dark Church

BJ retiring would be awesome not only would Fitch get his well deserved shot for sure but I wouldn't have to deal with BJ anymore either. I doubt that will happen though unless Jake Shields wins and they do GSP/Shields 2.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

The card for UFC 129 & 130 looks very promising.


----------



## Dark Church

128 has a great card as well. I even want to see pretty much every prelim.


----------



## Myers

Judges are terrible, Fitch pressured BJ against the cage, had a takedown, reversed BJ to get top position and dropped hammer fists for the last minute of the fight. He had the second round.

Bisping is still a bitch.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Fitch got robbed. That last round was 10-8 without question.


----------



## mixy

.....


----------



## SteveMania

Just based on sheer volume and the disparity in offense, the third had to be a 10-8. Not a Fitch standard, but he dished out an ass-whooping of the first degree against his best opponent to date apart from GSP.

Robbery is stretching it though - the first round BJ was more effective in the clinch, pummeled well, actually did something with the takedown by taking Fitch's back only to be shucked off late. The second was close, could have easily been 10-10, not an outright round for either but one where BJ had more output early, took the back until Fitch spun out late.

You want some bush league judging, Fukuda got robbed.


----------



## PartFive

Bisping knew exactly what he was doing.


----------



## Liam Miller

I thought Fitch had it but a draw does not bother me.

Well done Bisping, now jorge fuck off back to the prelims

Fukuda was robbed, never expected lytle to lose and Hunt vs Barry do it dana


----------



## Rush

bisping can go fuck himself tbh. talking trash after a blatent foul pretty much handed him a KO win. classy stuff.


----------



## Dark Church

I doubt Bisping will be booked in America anytime soon because he will be booed big time. Then there is this



> Fitch outstruck Penn by an astounding 191 to 15 margin in the final 10 minutes – and an unheard-of 134 to 0 in the closing frame – according to a CompuStrike report.


I officially think Fitch got robbed because the third should have been 10-8 and I don't see how a 57-15 second round wouldn't have been won either. Penn gassed at WW like he always does even though you would think that not having to cut weight would put him in better shape.


----------



## SteveMania

I wasn't aware that compustrike stats became the new gauging method in determining rounds. Normally things like dirty boxing, getting a takedown and actually doing something with the takedown like taking your opponent's back with a body triangle are every bit as part of the scoring as lying in the guard throwing little pitter-patter strikes and rubbing elbows to the face.

Want to know why BJ gassed, it's because he was getting worn in the clinch by the bigger man and got beat up on the mat. Same deal with GSP in the rematch. This 'BJ came out of shape' talk is empty banter, his conditioning was fine.


----------



## Shotakan

Bisping is a cunt and a half; he wants to talk about how a bunch of youtube videos makes him look bad in front of his son, and then he pulls that illegal knee bullshit and then tries to lie about whether or not he knew what he was doing. Yeah Bisping, we TOTALLY believe you just threw it too early.


----------



## HBK_718

Michael Bisping is the man for kneeing Rivera, intentional or not. Rivera deserved that for talking his foolish shit.


----------



## Shotakan

Rivera was being funny; I don't want to hear about how Rivera was being a discriminating ass-hat given Bisping's fondness for the word '******'. Either way, whatever Rivera did, that doesn't excuse Bisping from blatantly breaking the rules.


----------



## Leeleemu

End of the day with the Bisping knee, I honestly dont think in that split second he thought "lets break the rules and knee Rivera in the hope I will get away with it and guarantee me a win." Bisping is a hugely intense guy and being a follower of him (I'm British so really our main guy lol) I have never seen him that psyched up or angry about an opponent. I think he just lost his head in that split second and just wanted to hurt Rivera.

Anyway, on to the actual event, I thought it was an excellent card once again ruined by the ridiculous judging, its either the judges are really bad or Dana White is getting them to fix the contests so he he can book more and more rematches.


----------



## Walls

I fully believe that Bisping threw that knee intentionally, but that's just me. I also believe Jorge when he says that he was a lot more hurt than he let on from it and he was fucked after that. That being said I think Jorge came off as a massive douche before the fight and deserved the beat down he got.

Fitch won that fight in my opinion. I watched an interview that Ariel did with BJ after and he was wearing glasses and you could tell he had been crying and his lip quivered a few times while talking to him. He seems really down on himself that Fitch was able to switch positions on him and get on top as much as he did and he seemed very upset that Fitch dominated him in the third like he did. After the 2 Edgar fights (especially the second one where Edgar dominated him) and the Hughes fight where it didn't really prove anything because it ended so quickly, on top of not being able to handle Fitch like he wanted to and because he got dominated in the 3rd like he did, I'm thinking that BJ is wondering if he has it anymore. I of course could be wrong but that's really how it came off to me.

And if that's the case, then it's just one of the reasons I don't like Penn. He is ridiculously arrogant and is the first to break when shit doesn't go his way.


----------



## laineytheman

Fitch won the fight, no questions asked. First round clearly BJ 10-9 with the takedown and more effective clinching but second round was Fitch's able to reverse a rear naked choke into a dominant position and pressured BJ well, third round was clearly 10-8 Fitch absoutely pummeled him, didn't lay on Penn and transition and just keep him there threw big shots and you could see the damage on Penn's face. Obviously Fukuda was robbed but it was a boring ass fight by him and Ring not that it makes it any better, the judges screwed him and Fitch. No way could you call that fight even, Penn didn't even take the second round in my opinion let alone considering the 10-8 round for fitch. 29-27 or 29-28 Fitch seemed fair in my opinion.

I was there live and I was quick to shout my explitives at the judges. Fitch had a great performance here, wasn't boring yet all the fucking BJ Penn marks who either have no real knowledge of MMA despite watching a lot or ones who only watch a couple of fights say it's okay because Penn is great and Fitch is boring. MMA fans as a whole need to be more impartial.

As for Bisping again all the haters just seem to join the club for the fun of it, yes the knee was illegal and I didn't agree with it at all but it seemed alright for Rivera to say a lot of shit which imo is more than what Bisping has said for most fights yet he gets no negative reaction (in fact he didn't really get any reaction, I was pretty upset that he was in the co-main event, he clearly does not deserve it), with or without the knee Bisping would have won in probably the exact same fashion. Now Rivera can go back to fighting nobodies.


----------



## SteveMania

A lot of BJ's most ardent supporters have a shaky perspective about him, but the same can be said of any super talent. During Fedor's heyday he had lemmings supporting him left and right (and still does), most of Anderson's fanboys are delusional about their guy's abilities, GSP diehards think he's a God, and so forth.

I happen to think BJ fought the best fight he could, pummeled brilliantly with one of the best wrestler's in the division instead of staying heavy on his lead leg looking to box at length. I'd have to favor Fitch again in a rematch, especially if it's a five rounder which many are talking about, mainly because his ability to neutralize guys in the clinch, particularly their offense (BJ did dirty box well early but it was few and far between as the fight progressed) compounded with Fitch's pressure and positional game make it hard to give BJ a great shot, even with his vaunted back control.


----------



## Mikey Damage

GSP is a God, though. :side:


----------



## Myers

Anderson Silva can levitate.

I read today that the UFC 3 on versus will be in 3D. That could be cool to see, I am going to have to find someone that has a 3D tv first.


----------



## Rush

whatever a fighter says in the lead up to a fight has no bearing on blatent illegal blows in the cage. You want to get revenge, either talk trash back or go out and fight hard and knock the fucker out. There was no need for the knee and its an blight on Bisping that he can't fight without getting riled up by some meaningless trash talk. That plus the spitting plus the trash talk after the fight really shows how much of a tool Bisping really is.


----------



## Stormbringer

I truly think that Silva could levitate, THROUGH HIS EGO!

kidding...

I just saw the knee and sorry, it was intentional. He placed his hands on to check levels and reach, I get that. But then the knee to the face, WTF? Bisping was slumped over, and holding Jorge down and bam. Sick!


----------



## RKing85

the knee was definitly intentional. But Rivera started this trash talking and then he took it to another level with those videos so no one to blame but himself.


----------



## -Mystery-

So it's okay to blatantly break the rules? Lmao. Riiiight.

I guess Daley was right for punching Koscheck after the bell cause Koscheck was running his mouth during the fight.


----------



## Leeleemu

I'm biased because I'm English, but watch the knee again, from a certain angle you see Rivera actually look at the ref and then clutch his face. Reminded me of Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## Rush

RKing85 said:


> the knee was definitly intentional. But Rivera started this trash talking and then he took it to another level with those videos so no one to blame but himself.


bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. The amount of garbage you Poms spout about British fighters is astoundingly retarded. there is no excuse for blatently breaking the rules. None at all.


----------



## SteveMania

It was negligent and Bisping deserved to have the point taken, but let's not act like Rivera didn't put any spin on it. Back in Pride, Herring was notorious for skullfucking guys with knees and it took several of them to put dudes away. Among others, you had Coleman/Goes, Randleman/Yamamoto, Gomi/Gracie, and so on, where the latter of each got lamped with knees before showing noticeable wear. Having said that, the classlessness of Bisping was beyond the pale and I'd wouldn't mind seeing either Vitor or Sonnen starch him.


----------



## Liam Miller

Vitor would murder bisping in 1 and chael would wrestlefuck him


----------



## Stormbringer

WWE_TNA said:


> Vitor would murder bisping in 1 and *chael would wrestlefuck him*


What if he does to him what he did to Nate or Silva?


----------



## Myers

DX-Superkick said:


> What if he does to him what he did to Nate or Silva?


Chael got more beat up then Nate did in that fight, and he choked big time against Silva. So I don't know what you mean.


----------



## RKing85

Chael beats Bisping, Bisping beats Belfort


----------



## Dark Church

I think Bisping would beat Belfort but lose to Sonnen as well. I just don't see Vitor as being a top Middleweight and maybe part of that is because he is 0-1 at MW in the UFC.


----------



## Vader

I wish us English had a badass fighter who just beat the fuck out of people, not these ******* who get wound up by a few playground taunts. Regardless of whether the knee was meant, he still spat at someone and that's bitch behaviour and Daley is a pussy for hitting Kos from behind, sore loser who'd been dominated for a full fight.


----------



## SteveMania

RKing85 said:


> Chael beats Bisping, Bisping beats Belfort



If Jorge Rivera's slow and telegraphed straight right can pop Bisping, one combination from Vitor can seal the deal. For a guy that spends a lot of time moving into an opponent's power hand, Bisping gets hit a lot (Akiyama cracked him early, Kang dropped him, Wand floored him late), that would be a fight-ender against Vitor, a guy who can pump combinations faster than most for the weight and has great finishing instincts.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> I think Bisping would beat Belfort but lose to Sonnen as well. I just don't see Vitor as being a top Middleweight and maybe part of that is because he is 0-1 at MW in the UFC.


Huh?

So your argument is Vitor isn't a top middleweight because he's 0-1 at middleweight in the UFC and that 1 loss is to arguably the best fighter in the world. Makes sense.


----------



## Myers

Daley/Diaz has been set for April 9th, the HW grand prix has been moved to June 18th in Dallas.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Sux for everyone else but its badass for me! Ill be getting tickets first minute they come out. War overeem! I'm hyped


----------



## Liam Miller

Joe daddy vs castillo on facebook now, not a fan of the facebook prelims wish they would just televise more.


----------



## Cleavage

Leave it to Sanchez to put on a show for the fans.


----------



## McQueen

Oh shit that was on tonight. Goddammit.


----------



## Cleavage

Yep

Sanchez' face is a fucking mess


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Did Sanchez win? I watched everything until the second round of the main event. It would be crazy if he did, he was bleeding bad from the mouth at the end of the first round.


----------



## thepunisherkills

I thought hitman won first round but diego pressed the last 2 rounds. Say what you will but I love sanchez fights.


----------



## SteveMania

LOL what a joke. You could give Diego the second, which even then is a stretch considering he had one good exchange in the round. Long and short of it, Diego got worked for three rounds and was credited for two meaningful exchanges.


----------



## Myers

I had Kampmann in that fight, Sanchez looked worse then in his fight against BJ. The judging as a whole needs an overhaul.


----------



## S-Mac

I had Kampmann in the fight he did more damage to Sanchez and as a whole landed the much better strikes.


----------



## Overrated

i scored it 29-28 diego. dana agreed with the decision so MK wont be getting a pass either.


----------



## SteveMania

If buckling a guy's legs one time in a round is enough to make up for a 100% takedown failure rate and a barrage of straight punches that bust you up into looking like the elephant man, then this sport is becoming a farce. Judging has always sucked but it's getting even fucking worse and I wasn't sure that was possible.


----------



## Dark Church

Dana also scored Penn/Fitch 29-28 BJ though and said the third was in no way a 10-8. I haven't seen Diego/Martin but from Diego's history I wouldn't be surprised if he should have lost. I still think Guida got screwed in his fight against Diego.


----------



## McQueen

How so? Diego dropped Clay a few times and controlled the tempo of most of the fight.


----------



## Dark Church

I gave Diego the first but thought Guida had control of the second and third. Guida was more active and started landing more and if I remember right scored a couple of takedowns. I have not seen this fight in a while so I don't remember all of the details.


----------



## McQueen

Me either honestly. I just remember thinking it was pretty clear Sanchez won.


----------



## Walls

Diego clearly won his fight against Guida.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Dark Church said:


> Dana also scored Penn/Fitch 29-28 BJ though and said the third was in no way a 10-8. I haven't seen Diego/Martin but from Diego's history I wouldn't be surprised if he should have lost. I still think Guida got screwed in his fight against Diego.[/QUOTE
> 
> I dont disagree with Dana much but I'm not sure what fight he was watching if he didnt score that round 10-8 for Fitch.


----------



## Liam Miller

Won't be watching strikeforce live tonight, but should be some good fight Kennedy/Melvin won't disappoint and Hendo is always great to watch.

UFC on versus 3 was a great night of fights, Weidman looks like a real prospect and Diego/Kampmann was as expected a war.


----------



## Walls

I forgot SF was tonight. I don't care about any of the fights realistically but I will watch it anyway.


----------



## RKing85

Bellator is what people should be watching tonight. The first round of the Welterweight tournament is sick! And there Featherweight tournament is even deeper!


----------



## thepunisherkills

RKing85 said:


> Bellator is what people should be watching tonight. The first round of the Welterweight tournament is sick! And there Featherweight tournament is even deeper!


I dont know but for some reason i cant get into bellator. maybe its the mtv umbrella  Everytime i get into something from mtv, It gets cancelled. SF tonight should be solid. Cant wait for SF dallas! be going for sure.


----------



## CCCOLIN

SF is going to be wicked tonight. The fighters will put on a show and make sure strikeforce "maintains momentum" for their heavyweight tournament. Henderson at 40 years old probably has a hardon via randy orton just thinking about that right overhand knocking the fuck out of feijao and winning his most likely last title VIA RD 2 KO 

Conen domination would be really good for womens MMA since i read a report the other day about.

Kennedy. but he's going to be brave and see if he can knock out Manhoef since he wants to put on a show. I can see him doing it. Kennedy DESC


----------



## Rush

strikeforce, who cares? they fucked up their tournament and are just generally being half good half rubbish.


----------



## C-Cool

Now, most of female MMA gets a bad rap in many parts of fandom, but Coenen/Carmouche was pretty good. By that, I mean it was a very well done comeback by Coenen.


----------



## C-Cool

And now, Dan Henderson has another title to add to his collection.


----------



## thepunisherkills

H BOMB!!!


----------



## Dark Church

Now Henderson can defend his belt against a bunch of cans because SF has no good LHW besides him.


----------



## SteveMania

Piss off, you couldn't tell a tomato can from cream of wheat.

They don't have world-beaters, but they've got a nice contingent of quality guys like Mousasi, Babalu, Prangley, Feijao, etc. coupled with good burgeoning guys like King Mo, Roger, Rhadi, Britt, and so on. Obviously not the best line-up in the world, but none of them are cans, which remains to be the most overused buzzword apart from LnP.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

FUCK YEAH!!! Henderson still has it.


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> Piss off, you couldn't tell a tomato can from cream of wheat.
> 
> They don't have world-beaters, but they've got a nice contingent of quality guys like Mousasi, Babalu, Prangley, Feijao, etc. coupled with good burgeoning guys like King Mo, Roger, Rhadi, Britt, and so on. Obviously not the best line-up in the world, but none of them are cans, which remains to be the most overused buzzword apart from LnP.


Fine he will face no top ten LHW's there. King Mo is a lay n pray expert, Prangley just lost and isn't about to get a title shot, He already beat Babalu and Feijao and Mousasi has looked like shit in Strikeforce. I am not familiar whith Rhadi or Britt. Henerson won't be able to prove shit though against competition like that. Ryan Bader would beat most of if not all of those guys.


----------



## SteveMania

Who cares if they're not on some arbitrary list MMA publications produce, they're all quality guys that have found success on the big stage aside from a few of the aforementioned prospects. Apart from the Mousasi fight, King Mo has largely been active on the mat and take into account that he only had six pro fights versus the 30-some odd Mousasi had in contrast. He's still green and Mousasi is a stud himself. Speaking of Mousasi he only looked borderline against Mo in Strikeforce, far and away the superior wrestler of the two. He nuked Babalu inside a minute, and put the boots to Sokoudjou (even though he went from steak to sizzle overnight). Say what you will of Prangley, but he's long been a sturdy opponent and Roger with all of three pro fights tapped him after one takedown. These guys aren't killers or anything, but they're worth their salt.

I like Bader, but he's not that great. Struggled woefully in taking down Rogerio after the first round, and historically gases after the first (faded badly against Eric Schafer and went nip-tuck with a china chinned Jardine until that left hook kill shot) and much like Matt Hamill, mostly powers through his shot. I think a more experienced Mo wrecks him, Mousasi probably fucks him up after the first round, Feijao on his game would thwart the takedown and clean up on the feet, while Bader would likely beat Roger, Prangley, and the rest.


----------



## thepunisherkills

I would like for him to face mousasi next. Thats been a match ive been wanting to see since he joined sf. Also, if roger gracie progresses i would like to see that match happen as well.

beerbohm vs aoki slated for april 9 
http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Aoki-Beerbohm-Matched-for-April-9-Strikeforce-Bout-30674


----------



## Dark Church

If you think Mousasi looked good against Soko then you are out of your mind. Mousasi sucks in a cage. Prangley hasn't beaten anybody good in years and King Mo has never beaten anybody good besides Mousasi who as previously mentioned sucks in a cage.Feijao's resume is bleak as well with lossses to Mike Kyle and Marcio Cruiz. Gracie has four MMA fights in a four year span against not so great competition. Babalu's best win the past four years is over Robbie Lawler who is declining and is a Middleweight.

Seriosuly Strikeforce has nothing to offer at 205 besides Henderson and to think otherwise means you just have false hopes for UFC having a competitor as far as that weight class is concerned. Machida, Rampage, Rashad, Jon Jones, Randy Couture, Ryan Bader, Phil Davis and even Shogun would beat all of those guys besides Henderson. Hell even Thiago Silva, Matt Hamill, Jason Brilz and Lil Nog would beat most of them. King Mo is the only one who I could see improving by experience but the rest are either already old or are just not that good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Mousasi is only 25. It's a bit early to write him off. Lawal has only been in MMA for a few years. Also, too early to write him off. 

I think both end up in the UFC, and depending on their progress...could be involved in a title fight. 

Lastly, Hendo vs Mousasi/Lawal are fights most MMA fans would probably like to see. Lawal, especially. HYPE~!


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> If you think Mousasi looked good against Soko then you are out of your mind. Mousasi sucks in a cage. Prangley hasn't beaten anybody good in years and King Mo has never beaten anybody good besides Mousasi who as previously mentioned sucks in a cage.Feijao's resume is bleak as well with lossses to Mike Kyle and Marcio Cruiz. Gracie has four MMA fights in a four year span against not so great competition. Babalu's best win the past four years is over Robbie Lawler who is declining and is a Middleweight.
> 
> Seriosuly Strikeforce has nothing to offer at 205 besides Henderson and to think otherwise means you just have false hopes for UFC having a competitor as far as that weight class is concerned. Machida, Rampage, Rashad, Jon Jones, Randy Couture, Ryan Bader, Phil Davis and even Shogun would beat all of those guys besides Henderson. Hell even Thiago Silva, Matt Hamill, Jason Brilz and Lil Nog would beat most of them. King Mo is the only one who I could see improving by experience but the rest are either already old or are just not that good.



Goddamn, way to hamfist a post.

Obviously they're not stout competition to the UFC, no one in their right mind outside of anti-Zuffa lemmings and japanophile nerds that still rub off to sperm covered posters think so, and like usual you conveniently dodged my last post. Regardless of whether or not the top-flight guys in the UFC beat the top-flight guys Strikeforce has to offer (which most probably would) it still doesn't undermine that Strikeforce has quality vets coupled with a few burgeoning guys at 205 that you called cans because you're too inept to tell the difference.

LOL at Mousasi sucking in a cage. He hasn't fought in many but he laced Cyborg and Babalu in one and looked fine against Sokoudjou. The fight was highlighted by Mousasi rolling ones and twos, getting taken down, eventually swept Sokoudjou and put him away. Like I said, none of them are killers but guys like Mousasi, Mo and Roger have the sort of potential that you see in Davis, Gustafsson and so on. Like most neophytes, Roger is too new to the game to be matched up with upper echelon guys (he swallowed Prangley whole, a guy with infinitely more experience than him).

It's easy to devolve anything, I could just as easily say that Bader's best win is Rogerio, the same guy that went life and death with journeyman Moise Rimbon not too long ago. The point is they're all quality guys and it's a shame there's folks like you that can't appreciate fighters competing under different promoters.


----------



## Myers

The LHW division in both companies is a tough division. There have been 5 different UFC LHW champs in less then 4 years, and Jon Jones will probably be number 6. Everyone said Chuck was going to beat Randy, everyone said Rampage was going to run through Forrest Griffin, everyone said Machida was going to murder shogun. The point is that nothing is certain in MMA, especially the LHW division. I wouldn't be surprised if a well trained Moussasi or Lawal beat henderson. So I wouldn't go as far to call these guys (Lawal,Fejaio, or Moussasi) cans, and I wouldn't call the veterans that have done many things for MMA cans either.

Herschel Walker fights cans, Henderson does not.


----------



## Rush

KING.....








MO


----------



## Savitoow

I'm excited about this Shogun/Jones fight, it will be awesome!

WAR SHOGUN!


----------



## Dark Church

Starting with 129 UFC PPV's will start at 9 P.M east coast time rather than 10 which I think is a great move. It getting done at midnight will be a lot better then 1 A.M.


----------



## McQueen

Seeing as I don't live on the East Coast can't say I care either way. Usually up all night anyways.


----------



## SteveMania

Savitoow said:


> I'm excited about this Shogun/Jones fight, it will be awesome!
> 
> WAR SHOGUN!



It's easily one of the most exciting fights for me in awhile.

You're looking at one phenomenally talented fighter that admittedly hasn't been in a variety of situations to test his total game and one who hasn't had to dig deep against a proven elite fighter, but has terribly shitty knees and is coming off of yet another surgery and long layoff. A definitive pick in this fight is impossible to make because both are extremely talented and skilled and both have a lot of x-factors about them going into it.


----------



## McQueen

Despite the Mir Layoff/Knees/etc I still think Shogun is gonna pull off the win. Nothing against Jones because that kid is talented as hell.


----------



## Myers

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Seeing as I don't live on the East Coast can't say I care either way. Usually up all night anyways.


Seeing as you don't watch the ppv's live anyways you shouldn't care either way.


----------



## Rush

^owned

BONES JONES baby. with Shogun's time off i feel that the youngster is going to take this. Pretty HYPED though.


----------



## Proc

hey guys not sure if this is the correct thread - sorry if not

I'm a pro wrestling fan since the early 90's but never got into UFC/MMA, partly because here in the middle of Europe it gets even less media coverage than wrestling. Anyways, a friend of mine and I would like to get into it so what do you guys recommend to start with? I think it's best to start with UFC 'cause it's mma's WWE (most wrestling fans probably started with the WWE before getting into ROH you know) but I'm open minded to all advice. So which UFC events/fights will make a newcomer love this sport? Please bear in mind that I don't know anything about the fighters, their moves, background stories and so on. Help is greatly appreciated. Especially help coming by PMs. Thank you


----------



## Rush

honestly watch just an entire event. Pick the one thats coming up. It won't all be great but it will give a good mix of what MMA is about.

also get any event from WEC. I fucking loved that promotion, was never let down by any of their events.


----------



## Proc

Rush said:


> honestly watch just an entire event. Pick the one thats coming up. It won't all be great but it will give a good mix of what MMA is about.
> 
> also get any event from WEC. I fucking loved that promotion, was never let down by any of their events.


Great I'll check it out - thanks


----------



## Myers

Proc said:


> hey guys not sure if this is the correct thread - sorry if not
> 
> I'm a pro wrestling fan since the early 90's but never got into UFC/MMA, partly because here in the middle of Europe it gets even less media coverage than wrestling. Anyways, a friend of mine and I would like to get into it so what do you guys recommend to start with? I think it's best to start with UFC 'cause it's mma's WWE (most wrestling fans probably started with the WWE before getting into ROH you know) but I'm open minded to all advice. So which UFC events/fights will make a newcomer love this sport? Please bear in mind that I don't know anything about the fighters, their moves, background stories and so on. Help is greatly appreciated. Especially help coming by PMs. Thank you


To be honest, I would check out Brock Lesnar's fights if you haven't already. Win or Lose, his fights have been exciting and it could help seeing a familiar face from years of being a pro wrestling fan. 

Pride Fighting Championship was an MMA promotion that was bought out by the UFC a few years back (think of it as the WCW of MMA) they have had great fights as well.

Rush is right in that you can just start watching the live events coming up, next week is UFC 128 and it should deliver some good fights.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

A question for you guys. I got tickets to the UFC 128 Press Conference next Wednesday at Radio City Hall. I was wondering how long these things last. It says it starts at 12:30 but I can't imagine they last too long. Asking because I have to go to class, then go there, and then come home and watch Champions League.


----------



## SteveMania

40-45 minutes tops. It's Q&A followed by staredowns, which take up about two minutes at the end of the conference.


----------



## McQueen

Myers said:


> Seeing as you don't watch the ppv's live anyways you shouldn't care either way.


Fuck off Myers. The last few i've either been busy, disinterested (like the New Years show) or just broke.


----------



## Proc

Myers said:


> To be honest, I would check out Brock Lesnar's fights if you haven't already. Win or Lose, his fights have been exciting and it could help seeing a familiar face from years of being a pro wrestling fan.
> 
> Pride Fighting Championship was an MMA promotion that was bought out by the UFC a few years back (think of it as the WCW of MMA) they have had great fights as well.
> 
> Rush is right in that you can just start watching the live events coming up, next week is UFC 128 and it should deliver some good fights.


Thank you very much - it's greatly appreciated

I heard about Pride but haven't checked it out yet. Going to change that now


----------



## Myers

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Fuck off Myers. The last few i've either been busy, disinterested (like the New Years show) or just broke.


Okay, I honestly forget that it probably isn't as easy to watch the fights live. We have tons of places that show the fights for free. 

With the way Jones has handily destroyed every opponent in front of him, I would go as far to call this a guarantee we will see a new LHW champion. I was really impressed with his ability to take down a good wrestler in Bader, I honestly see him taking this fight to the ground and pounding out an easy victory.


----------



## McQueen

My only really options around here are going to Buffalo Wild Wings or some other sportsbar (B-Dubs is closest though) and its almost always packed (unbearable here in MN when Lesnar is fighting because the posers are out in full force) and it not exactly the cheapest place to eat/drink. Really think i'm gonna go for Shogun vs Jones though. Need to get caught up. Only one of my friends really follows UFC around here and he's always broke (motherfucker hasn't had a job in years) so its not like I can have him come over and split the cost of a PPV.

And I rarely bother with Streams because well they're a pain in the ass and usually get shut down in 5 minutes.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> My only really options around here are going to Buffalo Wild Wings or some other sportsbar (B-Dubs is closest though) and its almost always packed (unbearable here in MN when Lesnar is fighting because the posers are out in full force) and it not exactly the cheapest place to eat/drink. Really think i'm gonna go for Shogun vs Jones though. Need to get caught up. Only one of my friends really follows UFC around here and he's always broke (motherfucker hasn't had a job in years) so its not like I can have him come over and split the cost of a PPV.
> 
> And I rarely bother with Streams because well they're a pain in the ass and usually get shut down in 5 minutes.


JHS, that's not true. I've been watching on streams for like over a year now. Tops, I have to switch once or twice during the show. But its great. Not too much lagging or freezes either. I can hook you up with some for the next event (if you stop being a ****** of course).


----------



## thepunisherkills

The penn/fitch ppv was a waste of my money but im tempted to buy the gsp one. Imma pass on Jones/rua and just stream it instead.


----------



## Walls

I don't think Fitch/Penn was a waste of money at all but that's just me.

Really looking forward to 128. I still say Jones wins via murder. Then the week after that I believe there is a Fight Night which sadly doesn't have Ortiz on it anymore so he could lose to Lil' Nog and then complain of an injury he had before the fight that he didn't let anyone know about and finally get cut. Unfortunately that's not going to happen now.


----------



## SteveMania

I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Jones straight-up nuked Shogun with the quickness considering how poor he's looked coming off injury, nor would I be surprised if Shogun ran another clinic like he has against Rampage, Arona, Overeem, etc., it's a damn good match-up and harder to pick than usual because of the intangibles surrounding both dudes.


----------



## Rush

i believe Jones will win but it should be close. so many people are writing Shogun completely off.


----------



## morris3333

With portions of his home country in ruin from this week's tragic earthquake, Yoshihiro Akiyama has withdrawn from next week's UFC 128 event.

In his place steps New Jersey native Dan Miller (14-4 MMA, 5-3 UFC), who had been expected to fight on the evening's preliminary card but will not fight Nate Marquardt (30-10-2 MMA, 9-4 UFC).

UFC executives announced the change late Friday night.

"New Jersey native Dan Miller proves once again that he will fight anyone, anywhere, any time by agreeing to step up from the prelims to face Nate Marquardt," UFC president Dana White stated in an official release. "Marquardt has long been a top-10 ranked middleweight, and Miller jumped at the opportunity to face him."

UFC 128 takes place March 19 at the Prudential Center in Newark, N.J., and features a light heavyweight title match between champ Mauricio "Shogun" Rua and challenger Jon Jones.

Marquardt fights for the first time since a November loss to Yushin Okami that cost him a guaranteed shot at the title. Prior to the decision defeat, Marquardt went 5-2 in his seven fights since an unsuccessful bid to take champ Anderson Silva's title in 2007. He also lost a No. 1 contender's bout three fights ago to Chael Sonnen at UFC 109.

Miller is building steam after three consecutive losses put his octagon career in jeopardy. The older brother of UFC lightweight Jim Miller most recently dispatched Joe Doerksen by split decision at UFC 124, which followed a submission victory over Salter at UFC 118.

UFC brass did not announce if they will seek a replacement opponent for Catone.

from : http://mmajunkie.com/news/22803/yos...c-128-dan-miller-now-faces-nate-marquardt.mma


----------



## SteveMania

Big news today, Zuffa purchases Strikeforce. There won't be a merger yet, but considering how plans to run Pride separately went awry back in '07, I wouldn't be surprised if their operations fall through the cracks. I'm curious to see how Showtime will play into all of this.


----------



## -Mystery-

Well that came out of nowhere. Very interested to see how this plays out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Won't mean much until two years when the Showtime contract is up unless Zuffa can get out of that contract before then. SF is still gonna run as their own brand on Showtime with their own fighters and there isn't going to be any talent exchange unless contracts are up. When Showtime contract is up though, SF will probably merge into UFC like WEC did.

My man Bren Conlan did a nice job explaining all the specifics in this article: http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2011/03...rikeforce-in-historic-step-towards-expansion/


----------



## Mikey Damage

Please tell me this means Frank Shamrock is fired.

Also ... what happens to Paul Daley? Did Dana mean he'll never fight for UFC or Zuffa again? Hmm.


----------



## thepunisherkills

DAMN WTF! that came out of nowhere

cant wait to see how all this plays out. 

mikey:good point


----------



## Mikey Damage

Well. My main question was kinda answered by Dana with his interview with Helwani.

Showtime will still handle production but Zuffa will put forth some input into the production of the shows. Hopefully, that means that Frank Shamrock's days are numbered.


----------



## SteveMania

They won't go two years running separately, you can bank on that. Whether Showtime bail or Zuffa get out of the deal, the contracts will get sorted out and most of them will be absorbed into the UFC.


----------



## morris3333

the women fighters will never fight in ufc and I got a feel Cristiane 'Cyborg' Santos will sign with wwe.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mikey Damage said:


> Well. My main question was kinda answered by Dana with his interview with Helwani.
> 
> Showtime will still handle production but Zuffa will put forth some input into the production of the shows. Hopefully, that means that Frank Shamrock's days are numbered.


The SF commentary stays the same as long as they're on Showtime.

It's a huge deal but again, I don't think it means much as long as SF has a contract with Showtime. The contract is for 2 more years but I think Zuffa will be out of it within a year. Once SF is off Showtime or UFC (specifically Dana) reaches some agreement with Showtime, there is no doubt that UFC will just absorb SF and take the fighters/talent they want.

Edit: Daley posted on TheUG that he may back out of the Diaz.


----------



## Overrated

used to be a fan of daley but hes a cock these days. 

id love to know every fighters contract status like how many fights they have left. shame diaz and gil signed multi fight contracts recently.


----------



## SteveMania

I'd give it a year or so too. Regardless of how much Dana downplayed it, once individual contracts are up (Hendo and Mayhem have one fight left) Zuffa will negotiate on behalf of the UFC. With the NFL heading towards a lockout and a merger likely to come next year, the timing for this couldn't be better for MMA on that front.


----------



## Walls

This could get very interesting in a year or two.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

WTF!!!111!!!!!!1!! This is the most random shit ever. I saw this on sherdog and immediately thought bullshit. Then it turned out to be true . Wonder if this means all the Strikeforce fighters will crossover to the UFC. Who knows, maybe we might get to see Fedor in the UFC afterall.


----------



## Overrated

yep dana said he will sign fighters he wants once there contracts are up. anyone think we will see fedor go over to the ufc once his contract ends?


----------



## SteveMania

Doubtful, all the red tape surrounding M-1 has been done to death plus Fedor only has 3-4 fights left in him and some of them will take place in his homeland once his current deal dries up.


----------



## morris3333

Strikeforce fighter reactions are slowly beginning to pour in. First and foremost, Paul Daley. After being banned from the UFC for life (or until he's not banned for life anymore) for sucker punching Josh Koscheck at UFC 113, the British striker has rattled off four wins, two of which in Strikeforce. One of those, against Scott Smith, was as thrilling as it was redemptive. It also put him on a title shot course with Nick Diaz for their April 9th bout.

Or did it. Daley had this to offer on Facebook:

Business as usual, what if i dont wanna fight for DANA WHITE/ZUFFA?......Dana white bans me for life from the UFC, Then buys STRIKEFORCE, and thinks im still gonna be EASY and fight on one of the most anticipated fights of the year (vs Diaz)? Which will no doubt make ZUFFA/Dana White money.

Daley vs Diaz still on?.....Someone better holla at my manager real quick.

Could there possibly be a more misguided decision than this? Rather than buoy his career with defining performances against key competition - thereby making a renegotiation with the UFC much more likely - he prefers scorched earth.

Without relevant options that can match the lucrative returns UFC or Strikeforce, Daley is committing something approximating career suicide.

from : http://www.sbnation.com/mma/2011/3/...paul-daley-unhappy-suggests-back-out-of-fight


----------



## Liam Miller

Wow did not see this coming, exciting stuff.


----------



## morris3333

That didn't take long. Fresh off the heels of his win over Rafael Cavalcante at Strikeforce: Feijao vs. Henderson, Dan Henderson appears to be having a change of heart. The two-time Olympian tells MMA Weekly that despite his strange, love-hate relationship with UFC President Dana White, he's open to a return to the UFC. To wit:

"I’ve never said anything bad about (the UFC). I always appreciated everything they’ve done for me and for the sport. It’s just I was paid more money to go elsewhere, and that’s what I did. Dana’s the type that needs to talk a little smack if he doesn’t get his way, but I’ve got no hard feelings about anything."

"I had no plans of leaving, but I have one fight left on my deal and we’ll see what happens,"

from : http://www.sbnation.com/mma/2011/3/12/2046831/ufc-buys-strikeforce-dan-henderson-ufc-return


----------



## Dark Church

Dana said he will honor all current deals including guys like Daley and Barnett. I have no doubt that guys like Overeem, Henderson, Melendez and a couple of others will be UFC bound after their current deals are up. Strikeforce could be used as a minor league source for the UFC so they can have guys under contract still that need some work. Imagine if guys like Escudero, Jardine, Gerald Harris or Brandon Vera could just go to Strikeforce rather than being cut. I am very excited for the many possibilities from this deal.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Come on daley! dont be scared homie! Ive been waiting for this fight all year and i dont want him to back out, because ufc bought SF. 

One good thing is that we might actually have better main event entrances in SF now. One of main pet peeves with them.


----------



## androinv3

WWE_TNA said:


> Wow did not see this coming, exciting stuff.


Remember when everyone thought there was going to be all sorts of dream matches finally when WWF bought WCW?

Yeah...


----------



## androinv3




----------



## Myers

androinv3 said:


>


There's still bellator :lmao

I got to work for 8 hours and I miss out on all the fun. Stupid fucking work.


----------



## SteveMania

Back to the rinky dinks and base pay for Daley. What a boss.


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> Back to the rinky dinks and base pay for Daley. What a boss.


Yeah but Daley can only blame himself. Who knows maybe he will bring him back, it wouldn't be the first time he ever went back on something he said.


----------



## androinv3

Myers said:


> There's still bellator :lmao
> 
> I got to work for 8 hours and I miss out on all the fun. Stupid fucking work.


I hope UFC doesn't buy it..


----------



## SteveMania

There's no incentive in buying out Bellator mainly because they're not on a premium network. Since the WEC merger they've been trimming the fat because there simply isn't enough room with their current infrastructure, a Strikeforce merger will be strenuous enough when the time comes and it'll probably be next year. Plus who knows, Showtime could back out of the contract and focus on their boxing efforts while remaining a steady competitor with HBO. Either way there's going to be an abundance of firings when the merger finally happens.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I've just watched the first part of the WEC Greatest Knockouts and... damn! McElfresh just sucks. Hope I can see the second part today, I was impressed. I've been hearing about the WEC but this is great.


----------



## Walls

WEC was always awesome. I was never disappointed in their shows.


----------



## Modified Cravate

What's up guys. Totally forgot about the Wrestling Forum and I'm going to become more active here, especially in the MMA section. I've realized that sites like Sherdog and The Underground are just spam-fests. To introduce myself, I'm a writer for Inside Fights and Fox Sports. I just wrote a piece on the UFC/Strikeforce buyout and figured I'd share it with ya'll. If you guys get annoyed that I shilled one of my stories here, just let me know and I'll take it down. Hope you enjoy.



> March 12th, 2011 will go down as the day mixed martial arts changed forever as Zuffa (UFC’s parent company) has bought out their last true direct rival in Strikeforce. Driving a rival-company into bankruptcy is one thing, but the Zuffa and UFC has made quite the habit out of completely buying out their rivals, seizing their assets and controlling their futures. Just like how he announced with PRIDE FC and WEC, Dana White has confirmed that UFC and Strikeforce will operate as two separate entities with their own management. One can truly wonder how long the two companies will be kept separate because if you look back into the history of Zuffa mergers are not only possible… they are inevitable.
> 
> On Saturday afternoon, it was announced that Strikeforce had been sold to the UFC family. Dana White said that Strikeforce would continue to air on Showtime for the time being as the contract between Strikeforce and Showtime doesn’t expire until 2013. According to Dave Meltzer, the demands of running a national promotion and financing such mega-deals as the one they struck with Fedor Emelianenko exhausted the patience of their backers. Silicon Valley Sports and Entertainment had wanted a MMA league to run events in its HP Pavilion, not war with Dana White.


Didn't want to FRAT (fuck reading all that) you guys up, so I only pasted a portion. Check out the rest at http://insidefights.com/2011/03/13/full-ufc-strikeforce-merger-is-inevitable/


----------



## SteveMania

The interview with Helwani was obviously submissive, Zuffa, Dana and company have every intention on pulling the plug on Strikeforce the moment their deal with Showtime expires, or in the event Showtime terminates the contract. According to some reports I read, Coker was reluctant to sell and wanted to build while SVSE wanted to shop. They almost made a deal with Pro Elite which would have burnt them to the ground eventually, Zuffa will at least stay privy with the suits to sort out future dates, venues and production matters.


----------



## Walls

Anyone who actually thinks that the UFC won't bring over all the big name guys from SF (eventually) to have all the fights we have always wanted is pretty stupid. They aren't going to own all these guys and then not make the fights everyone wants to see in the future.


----------



## SteveMania

Pretty much. Guys like Mayhem, Hendo and Roger are likely to sign soon because they've got one fight left on their current deal. Once the merger happens though, Fedor, Barnett and Daley are out, and women's MMA takes a major hit.


----------



## Myers

A TUF season with Diaz/Mayhem would be an amazing, they could make it for top contender at 170. It probably wouldn't happen since both are relatively unknown to the casual UFC fan.


----------



## Dark Church

That and Mayhen shouldn't be getting a UFC title shot anytime soon. Actually neither should Diaz for his drug use not his fighting skills.


----------



## bloodravenru

We still have Bellator and BAMMA to buy


----------



## Walls

Dark Church said:


> That and Mayhen shouldn't be getting a UFC title shot anytime soon. Actually neither should Diaz for his drug use not his fighting skills.


Mayhem doesn't deserve a shot anytime soon. Diaz has more of a case than Mayhem does for a title shot but it's still not a good enough one at this point. Guess Nick will have to take notes from his brother and BJ Penn on how to pass a piss test when you smoke every single day.

Also, a TUF season with Mayhem/Diaz as coaches would be beyond fucking epic. Those two act like they are 10 around each other, it would be a non stop brawl and would make Rampage/Rashad look like Barney and Friends. You wouldn't hear a single word on each episode because they would be constantly swearing at each other and they would have to bleep it out. Actually, now that I think about it I don't even think you could have those two around each other in such a close proximity for that long without something nutty happening that shuts shit down. I would so watch though.

Problem is like it's been stated before, Mayhem and Diaz aren't mainstream and the vast majority of fans won't know them whenever they debut. I hope Diaz does well in the UFC as I love both Diaz brothers, highly entertaining inside and outside of the Octagon. I really hope Mayhem does well too, I really like his personality and he has been on a few of Rogan's podcasts and he seems like a really cool dude. He's pretty underrated as well, I've actually been watching all his back fights recently that I've missed.


----------



## Overrated

anyone catch the press conference yesterday? elbows on the ground are allowed in stikeforce now but the hexagon cage will stay. Dana left the door open for daley and barnett as well.


----------



## Dark Church

Nick Diaz has to change to be let into the UFC at all. I could see Dana giving him a chance now but if he pulled any of the shit he has in SF he would be gone. Diaz has Jeff Hardy vibes and I wouldn't trust him enough to give him a job.


----------



## SteveMania

Adopting elbows on the ground is a pretty big deal and about damn time. Imagine what Shields could have done to Mayhem the dozen+ times he mounted him, or recently what Carmouche could have done when she had Coenen poached like a salmon. The only thing that would make the unified rules that much better would be knees to the head of a grounded opponent, and before people raise a red flag, they aren't any more dangerous than elbows.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Went to the press conference today at Radio City Hall. Really hope New York gets UFC very soon, the event's would be so great at MSG. They were giving out free "Bring UFC to NY" shirts. Don't know why but Jon Jones got booed quite a bit. Maybe there are a lot of Shogun fans here, or they don't know that Bones is from NY. Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## SteveMania

I think a lot of people, particularly diehards, aren't buying into the 'respect and honor' act Jones has going. I think he's a stud and super fun to watch, but he isn't coming off genuine and you can tell by some of the slight digs in his comments. I'd rather see him go Ali on people, picking the round and method instead of him pretending to be righteous pie.


----------



## Walls

I think Jones is starting to believe his hype a little, I've noticed he has gotten considerably more cocky in recent months. Can't blame him really. I'm 23 as well and his fighting for the belt realistically would be like me fighting Shogun (age wise, it's crazy to think that someone my age is fighting fucking Shogun for the title and my ass is on the couch watching it) and getting the money he does and all the praise. How could it not go to his head?

And I'm all for knees to the head of a downed opponent. I'm also all for the 12-6 elbows on the ground as well, or whatever you call them. Jones got DQ'd against Hamill for using them. The other elbows they are allowed to do cut a lot easier than those elbows do and generate more power from a shorter distance as well.


----------



## Myers

According to Joe Rogan, the reason 12-6 elbows are illegal is because officials (or whoever make the rules) saw guys breaking blocks of ice in strongman competitions using 12-6 elbows. Which has to be the most retarded thing I have ever heard if true.

Jones ego is currently through the roof. He refers to himself as the LHW champion and now signs autographs calling himself LHW champion.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, Joe has said that on tv and on his podcasts a few times.

I saw the Countdown show and thought him signing his shit as the champion was a bit odd.


----------



## WillTheBloody

- *Penn/Fitch II* and *Dunham/Sotiropoulos* scheduled for *UFC 132* in *July*.

- *Nam Phan*'s out against *Leonard Garcia* at Fight Night 24. His replacement is another guy with a score to settle: *THE KOREAN ZOMBIE!* So *Garcia/Jung II* is next week! REALLY love the look of that whole card.


----------



## Walls

I'm looking forward to every fight on the card, should be great.


----------



## S-Mac

No really fussed on Fitch/Penn II would much rather BJ go back down to 155. Cant wait to see 128 now will be great to see Faber in the UFC.


----------



## Dark Church

If GSP beats Shields I wouldn't be surprised to see Fitch/Penn become a Welterweight Title fight. I think BJ is screwed though this time around because he can't surprise Fitch with a takedown attempt this time.


----------



## Noel

What's everyone's take on Shogun and Jones? Jones is incredibly talented but I can't help but think he's got this fight a little too early, Shogun is just way too experienced for Jones to have all the leading hype.

I'm thinking of putting £20 on Shogun to win, stand to win £44 which isn't much but I mean I really cannot see Shogun going down in this one.


----------



## McQueen

Shogun coming off another Knee Surgery and a Mir Layoff is the real X factor coming into this fight.


----------



## SteveMania

If you're going to make a play on anyone, take a prop bet on Eliot Marshall to win by points. I'd stay away from Shogun/Jones, even though I'm leaning towards Jones there's way too many intangibles to make any sort of definitive forecast.

With another surgery, the layoff, Shogun's knees being a mess, and Bones' length in the clinch, it's going to be a rough assignment for him. I could see Shogun landing often if it stays standing for any extended time, finishing his combinations with the overhand and putting Jones on notice because Jones doesn't know how to fight tall yet and has no semblance of a jab. Once it hits the mat it's anyone's guess how Jones will deal with Shogun's guard, or how Shogun will handle Jones' positional game. Very tough fight to predict.


----------



## Dark Church

I don't think it would be a bad strategy at all for Jones to try kicking his knee early to see how it will hold up.Shogun's knees seem to be weak so maybe a few well placed kicks could make him at least think about it.


----------



## Walls

I think Jones needs to be more worried about Shogun's destroyer leg kicks than landing some of his own. I was 100% Jones all the way before but now, not so much. I don't like how cocky Jones has gotten and it seems that he just thinks it's a forgone conclusion that he is going to mash Shogun and move on. He is already signing shit as the champion, which I think is crazy. I think he may now be in over his head and bit off more than he can chew.

But then again Shogun has glass knees, been on a big layoff (again) and has a huge reach disadvantage, so it's really tough to call. With everything considered, I wouldn't bet on the fight. I want Jones to win, badly, but now I'm on the fence.


----------



## Myers

So Melvin Guillard destroys Evan Dunham and he gets Shane Roller at UFC 132, and Denis Siver embarasses Soti but gets Matt Wiman at the same event. Smart booking should have had Guillard facing Siver as a title eliminator.


----------



## Walls

Siver got fucked.


----------



## S-Mac

I know Wiman has won 3 in a row but Siver should have got someone higher ranked than wiman.


----------



## Rush

soti won 7-8 in a row before Siver. you have to prove yourself in the UFC lightweight divsion. Its fucking stacked.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Jones is going to take this. It may not be as decisive as his other fights but I believe he has what it takes to dethrone Shogun.

WAR JON BONES JONES!


----------



## HBK_718

I would bet on Jon Jones if I were a betting man. The story of this fight is his high velocity rise to the top. If anyone checked out the Pre-Fight Press Conference, you can tell UFC wants this guy to be a star. He's been doing so much promotional stuff and is so fan-friendly. His discipline at such a young age is really admirable as well.

Check out "In The Moment: Jon Jones" if you haven't yet. The brief show provides some deep insight into the life of Jones and shows the foundation of his character. The show does sort of sway viewers to back Jones but it's all good.

Even without all this promotional crap, I'd still be betting on Jones. Guy's a monster and he's going far in this sport.


----------



## SteveMania

I wouldn't ever recommend betting on a fight where both fighters present that many questions going in. We haven't seen Jones deal with a guy that has Shogun's output on the feet, he doesn't know how to fight tall and use his reach yet and he can't jab for shit. Conversely we don't know what kind of form Shogun will be in nor do we know if he can consistently nullify Jones' top game.

As for Siver/Wiman, it's a populated division and Wiman is plenty good. They're both on win streaks and barring the Jim Miller fight (Wiman got robbed against Stout) Wiman's been winning since he was on the show three+ years ago. It's a quality fight and makes sense.


----------



## Dark Church

I think they should have waited to book Siver until after 128 because if Miller win a Miller/Siver fight would make a lot of sense to book.


----------



## Walls

From the weigh ins today. Loving the intensity, he seems ready.


----------



## seancarleton77

walls said:


> From the weigh ins today. Loving the intensity, he seems ready.


Either that or he just had a really big sneeze. Those things can be pretty intense.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hope Shogun humbles him, smug bastard


----------



## Walls

Shogun has to make it to the cage first to humble him. Shogun could easily trip and blow both knees out like he always does.


----------



## brian8448

The betting odds are being blown way out of proportion, Jones is not a "2.5 to 1" favorite, he's a 1.65 to 1 favorite as of right now. I'm a betting man but not an MMA betting man, this sport is very unpredictable compared to football/basketball. If push came to shove I'd bet on Shogun at +150 though. Jones looked unstoppable and like a next level athlete compared to the rest of MMA in his last fight, but what happens if he takes leg kicks for 3 rounds and is in a war getting his chin tapped and cardio tested? Also, for a normally reserved fighter to be saying the things Jones is saying suggests he might be terrified of losing.

Very excited for the main event tonight, rest of the card should be entertaining too.


----------



## Duke Silver

WWE_TNA said:


> Hope Shogun humbles him, smug bastard


Too damn right. Jones has displayed far too much arrogance over the last few weeks. Dude's talented, but the shit he's pulled is way out of line.



brian8448 said:


> The betting odds are being blown way out of proportion, Jones is not a "2.5 to 1" favorite, he's a 1.65 to 1 favorite as of right now. I'm a betting man but not an MMA betting man, this sport is very unpredictable compared to football/basketball. If push came to shove I'd bet on Shogun at +150 though. Jones looked unstoppable and like a next level athlete compared to the rest of MMA in his last fight, but what happens if he takes leg kicks for 3 rounds and is in a war getting his chin tapped and cardio tested? Also, for a normally reserved fighter to be saying the things Jones is saying suggests he might be terrified of losing.
> 
> Very excited for the main event tonight, rest of the card should be entertaining too.


Yeah, the odds have been exaggerated so that the bookies can make some money on the fight.

This thing really could go either way and I personally think it'd be a very bad idea to bet on this fight.


----------



## SteveMania

He's not as arrogant as the quotes put him out to be, he's just making a mistake by talking about his visualization techniques in public. This 'change the world', 'be a role model' talk isn't cutting it either, he's trying too hard for people to view him in that light.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Okay, so in between training for today's fight, "Bones" found time to stop a fucking robbery. The legend grows:



Jon "Bones" Jones via Twitter said:


> So while we were at the park today a crack head smashed this old ladys car window and took off running with her gps just as we were pulling up. Right away....Coach Wink goes after this guy. Without hesitation, Coach Jackson went after him...I was shocked and stood there for a second. Then I threw my phone down and went with my coaches. Before you know it, we're sprinting up a steep hill chasing after him. I turned the jets on....we caught the guy. We got the lady's gps back. It feels so good to help others. It gives me power and energy. Don't worry....I got his feet. Coach Jackson is a hero!! *http://plixi.com/p/85308358* I caught him....Coach Jackson finished him.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Anyone have a link to watch the fight tonight?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jon Jones needs to win tonight. He's the hero of the day for rescuing that ladies GPS. C'mon Bones!


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Nooooooo!!! Cro Cop


----------



## T.B.

Nice cheap shot after Cro Cop was CLEARLY DONE.

(N)


----------



## Rush

Jim Miller just fucked him up. excellent finish, that uppercut was sick.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

If Faber loses this I don't know what else he needs to do to get his confidence back..


----------



## WillTheBloody

First round to Bones. He beat the fuck outta Shogun.


----------



## killacamt

second round to Jones as well. This dude is real...


----------



## WillTheBloody

NEW CHAMPION~!


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Dammit all to hell


----------



## killacamt

I fucking knew it!!!!!! Jon "Bones" Jones fuck wit him if you want 2!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

JON BONES JONES!!!!!!!!!!!

Shogun looked horrible. Jones bossed him on everything. Well deserved for Bones Jones.


----------



## Dark Church

Jones is the man and now I can stop dealing with Shogun in title fights for a while. Shogun is now 3-3 in the UFC including two stoppages and is 1-2 in title fights. Jones/Evans should be a very interesting fight if booked.


----------



## killacamt

why the hell they booin Evans for???


----------



## SpeedStick

We want Anderson Silva vs Georges St. Pierre or Jon Jones


----------



## WillTheBloody

I don't 100% buy Evans/Jones happening but we'll see. SOOOOO many fascinating potential title fights lie ahead: Evans, Couture, Hamill and Davis have the inside track, but former title holders Rampage, Forrest and Machida could sneak in there.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

killacamt said:


> why the hell they booin Evans for???


He's heel and is set to faceoff against Jones who's a babyface... oh wait this is MMA. 

I guess Rashad will be leaving Greg Jackson's camp now.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Who does Jim Miller get next? Dude deserves a real test. Cerrone? Wiman/Siver winner? Guillard if he gets past Roller in July?


----------



## Mikey Damage

phil davis needs to improve his standup.

he could be jones's most dangerous opponent if he can do that.


----------



## HBK_718

Great performance by Jon "Bones" Jones. Many will be on his bandwagon after viewing this fight.

Jones totally fucked Shogun up. 

Rogan mentioned Shogun might drop down to 185.

Can't wait for Jones vs. Evans. Hopefully it happens in NYC!


----------



## thepunisherkills

Jon bones is a beast. vs anderson silva has to happen


----------



## Rush

Silva vs Jones. fucking book that shit. no one cares about evans and GSP needs time to step up to middleweight.

also, BONES JONES BABY. wooooooo.


----------



## SteveMania

Give it a year, people will be calling for Jones/Cain which is another sick fight. I wasn't surprised Jones won so much as I was surprised at the offense he put together on the feet. His hands have come along big time in the last year, and he's using his range well. Guy's a freak.


----------



## AmEagle

Bones is a beast. However Shogun looked gassed minutes in and we all know how he's fared coming off injury before.


----------



## Myers

I got a boner!


----------



## Rush

these hype videos are getting better and better.


----------



## Myers

A little to slow RUSH


----------



## Josh

yeah, that was cool.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> A little to slow RUSH


only b/c you came faster than i did watching that then :side:


----------



## McQueen

Man Shogun was really showing the Mir Layoff tonight, but congrats to Jones. It was only a matter of time that kid is too talented not to have won the title at some point.

Jim Miller is boss.


----------



## Sickburn

Myers said:


> I got a boner!


Awesome vid.


----------



## Rush

Evans said he's done with Greg Jackson. Marquardt is thinking of dropping to 170. 

Jones a few hours before the fight stopped a fucking robbery. -> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/03/...ones-recounts-how-he-stopped-robbery-on-figh/

crazy shit.


----------



## Walls

So, Jones via murder just like I predicted. Effortlessly destroyed Shogun and I marked the fuck out. Looked like Shogun gave up halfway through the second. It's scary to think he has only been doing this three years and hasn't even reached 1/4th of his potential yet. Oh, and like mentioned before he stops a fucking robbery before his fight while he was meditating in a fucking park. He also moonlights as Batman, apparently.

Everything else was great too, awesome night of fights. Cro Cop might want to think about his future these days, that was a scary sight.

That was an amazing video too, they give the E guys a run for their money.

Edit: Dana has said Cro Cop is done in the UFC. He really should have called it quits after the Pat Barry fight. It was the perfect send off.


----------



## king a

jones impressed me tbh i didn't think he would win that easily immense performence


----------



## SteveMania

In his last fight against Bader, Jones was still hunching over and tossing his reach away, still couldn't put together combinations, and he had no jab whatsoever. Last night he completely shut down all of Shogun's attacks and counters by throwing a very stiff jab or teep in his face or knee at every chance, he was fighting tall using his head and lateral movement very economically, he was throwing four-pieces going up to the head and down to the body, and he was mauling a damn good Nak Muay in the Thai clinch.

In six weeks the guy went from having subpar striking with some really nice kicks and flashy shit thrown in for good measure to having a very strong fundamental boxing game that, coupled with his reach, made him untouchable on the feet. That's fucking amazing.


----------



## Walls

SteveMania said:


> In his last fight against Bader, Jones was still hunching over and tossing his reach away, still couldn't put together combinations, and he had no jab whatsoever. Last night he completely shut down all of Shogun's attacks and counters by throwing a very stiff jab or teep in his face or knee at every chance, he was fighting tall using his head and lateral movement very economically, he was throwing four-pieces going up to the head and down to the body, and he was mauling a damn good Nak Muay in the Thai clinch.
> 
> In six weeks the guy went from having subpar striking with some really nice kicks and flashy shit thrown in for good measure to having a very strong fundamental boxing game that, coupled with his reach, made him untouchable on the feet. That's fucking amazing.


On top of that Jone's corner stated today that he was really tired after the second round and they got really worried. Then, apparently, he just decided he was going to win the fight and went out and did it. I agree with you about his striking, I noticed it too.

And what shitty luck for that robber who Jones chased down. Imagine seeing that fucking black gazelle running towards you, leg kicking the shit out of you and then wrapping his fucking legs around you until help arrives. And apparently the guy was really far away and Jones still caught him. Dude's amazing.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

walls said:


> On top of that Jone's corner stated today that he was really tired after the second round and they got really worried. Then, apparently, he just decided he was going to win the fight and went out and did it. I agree with you about his striking, I noticed it too.
> 
> And what shitty luck for that robber who Jones chased down. Imagine seeing that fucking black gazelle running towards you, leg kicking the shit out of you and then wrapping his fucking legs around you until help arrives. And apparently the guy was really far away and Jones still caught him. Dude's amazing.


Watching the fight it looked like he was very tired but I also thought that it could possibly be because he was trying to conserve his energy for a 5 round fight. If you look towards the end of the 1st round he takes awhile to get up off the ground to go to his corner.


----------



## Walls

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Watching the fight it looked like he was very tired but I also thought that it could possibly be because he was trying to conserve his energy for a 5 round fight. If you look towards the end of the 1st round he takes awhile to get up off the ground to go to his corner.


I noticed it after the second round when he went back to his corner and Jackson told him if he was a little tired than Shogun was really tired and Jones was taking slow, deep breathes. I thought he was conserving energy too and just staying calm. Either way, he beat the fuck out of Shogun and it wasn't even close, he molested him and on top of that he was gassed. Dude showed tremendous heart, he's had a HUGE past 6 weeks and honestly I have no idea how he didn't crack. He is very mentally mature for 23.

I also laughed my ass off when Jones went for a Leg Lock, kinda as a fuck you to Shogun and then he sat on his stomach and gave him the hammerfist version of a bitch slap, basically. I laughed out loud when he did it at the end of the round.

Jones is already the favorite, betting wise, against Rashad.


----------



## HBK_718

walls said:


> I also laughed my ass off when Jones went for a Leg Lock, kinda as a fuck you to Shogun and then he sat on his stomach and gave him the hammerfist version of a bitch slap, basically. I laughed out loud when he did it at the end of the round.


I noticed this as well. Jon Jones has stated he's a mental fighter. In his fight with Ryan Bader, he purposely timed his takedown toward the end of the round to mindfuck Bader. I'm sure his Leg Lock on Shogun was intented to do the same.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

I'm looking forward to Machida vs Couture more than St.Pierre vs Shields. Shields just never excites me..


----------



## S-Mac

Cant wait to see UFC 129 now Machida Vs Couture i think could be very good and to see Shields get his ass handed to him will be great to watch.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Rush said:


> these hype videos are getting better and better.


I hope we eventually see more hype videos such as this.


----------



## S-Mac

Thats one of the best hype videos ive seen from the UFC.


----------



## Dark Church

That hype video is amazing.


----------



## SteveMania

I'll readily admit that Randy is a true great and at his best was often overlooked, but father time has caught up with him and he's going to get wrecked against Machida. Think about it, Nog never known for his punching power, floored Randy twice, one stiff body kick from Vera sent Randy careening - both fights took place nearly two years ago which is a long ass time competitively for a 47, turning 48-year-old. It's obvious he can't absorb the same shots, which means it won't take a killer salvo from Machida to wrap things.

As for Jones/Rashad, I think it's laughable that people are suddenly investing renewed hope in Rashad, a guy with shitty footwork to boot. He'll be eating that jab and teep all night, and Jones will make brown bread out of him (no pun) if he shoots from way out like Bader did.


----------



## Walls

Apparently a lot of people now are saying Shogun tapped just as the fight was being stopped. I was skimming some topics on The Underground and I saw it and basically everyone agreed and was shocked that a Muay Thai striker, especially of the caliber of Shogun tapped from strikes. I didn't see it personally but that doesn't mean it didn't happen and even though the UG is filled with retards that make the TNA section on here look like Harvard graduates, maybe it did happen. And if so then that's fucking impressive. I want to watch the fight again anyway so maybe I'll look for myself and see if it did happen. I don't post on the UG and I would advise people on here to stay away from it, filled with retards.

As far as Jones/Rashad goes, Jones is going to mash him. I see it going the way of Bader. Speaking of Bader, he is going to be facing Tito at 132. Bye, Tito.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

As a matter of fact.. he did tap Walls.. 
Here is a gif for all to see.


----------



## SteveMania

If you make a former Chute Boxer tap to strikes you're a bad motherfucker and you just laid down one hellacious, otherworldly ass whooping. No doubt Jones is a bad dude and I see great things from him in the future.


----------



## Walls

So he did tap, Jones is a savage. Shogun must feel like shit right now, it was like a three round version of Brock/Cain.


----------



## Rush

Don't be hating on the UG walls. There is some quality stuff if you can sift through the idiots.


----------



## Walls

I don't have enough free time to sort through all the idiots on there. It's staggering.


----------



## Myers

Ryan Bader is going to give Tito Ortiz his walking papers at UFC 132.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

How long before we hear that Shogun was hurt going into that fight?


----------



## Walls

I'm hoping we don't hear anything, even if it is true. Shogun should take his ass kicking like a man and just deal with it, don't take anything away from Jones. Even if he was hurt, he tapped to strikes. Owned.


----------



## TCE

Anyone see this before? This was in the first 10 seconds of the fight, but because of our angle, we couldn't see if it connected properly. Jon Jones is a beast.


----------



## -Mystery-

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> How long before we hear that Shogun was hurt going into that fight?


Probably wasn't hurt, just more so rusty after the layoff. 

I'm really hoping from here on out Shogun can maintain his health and keep those knees safe.


----------



## Dark Church

He tapped but it came as the referee was stopping the fight anyway and it could have just been reflex from getting hit. I am not entirely sure he tapped on purpose. If he isn't dropping to 185 I think a fight against Rampage may be next if he gets past Hamill or maybe the winner of Couture/Machida. If he chooses to drop to 185 the winner of Maia/Munoz or Okami could be a good first opponent. I would have said Belfort but I think they may train together but if not Belfort would be the best choice in my opinion.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

So i've been doing no-gi for not too long now in BJJ but I finally ordered my gi.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i highly doubt shogun drops to 185. he doesn't seem like the type to have that kind of drive to get his body in that position.


----------



## Walls

Although he could easily make 185 (he usually has visible fat around his midsection) I don't see him doing it. And why would he? The end of the road in that division is always going to be Anderson until he retires (I believe Anderson will beat GSP if/when they fight) and Anderson would fuck Shogun up.


----------



## SteveMania

I don't think it matters if he cut down, Shogun's still one of the best at 205 when he's on point, plus he doesn't have a long career ahead of him anyway. He's got the knees of a 60-year-old and he isn't even 30 yet. It's hard to believe he'll remain relevant with another surgery.


----------



## Walls

It's his own fault. Dana has said multiple times that he rushed back and didn't take the time he needed off and now it's costing him. I forgot that Shogun is only 29, seems like he is older because he has been around forever. With his knees in the shape they are in now I would be shocked to see him go past 35 and that's assuming he suffers no other injuries while training or during a fight.

Speaking of dropping down in weight, and it definitely doesn't matter now, but a lot of people disagree with me when I say Fedor could have easily fought at middleweight. I think he easily could have, he is a small heavyweight and realistically he's fat. Had he ever slimmed down and put some muscle on I think he could have been good at 85. Again, matters not now but the talk of Shogun moving down made me think about who else could move down/up a division.

Apparently Nate Diaz is having some problems getting into this fine country I inhabit, from his Twitter:

"Can someone tell Canada to quit trippin and let me up in there I'm tryin to get paid.."

:lmao

Oh Nate, just smoke a big bowl of that OG Kush I know you have in California and you'll forget all about it and more than likely come up with a creative solution to get in.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

"Breaking News", Shane Carwin is finally set to fight at UFC 131 against Jon Olav Einemo. So... Carwin by destruction over somebody who hasn't fought in almost 5 years or will we see an upset?

Apparently "Jon Olav Einemo" fought at PRIDE 31 and lost a decision to Fabricio Werdum. I'm gonna look into my PRIDE collection and see if I have it.


----------



## McQueen

Isn't he like 40 now as well?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

thats such a shit fight for Carwin although there isn't really any HW fighters that they could really book him against anyway, everyone is booked except Big Nog cause he's injured. Still dissapointing though.

As for Shogun going in injured to the fight, it doesn't matter. Once you step into that cage your saying your 100% ready to go whether or not your carrying something. He just got his ass beat. But no drop to 185 if he gets healthy he would still mess up almost all the LHW division outside of Jones, Davis and maybe Rashad. 
I'd say Rampage will get the next title shot when he beats Hamill so give Shogun either Couture if he gets past Machida as Randy has said its the other only fight he has any interest in. If Machida beats Couture give Shogun, Forrest Griffen.


----------



## Dark Church

I think Carwin getting this fight is actually good. He is coming off a long layoff so someone top notch would probably beat him. This way he gets a win and then he can fight a higher quality opponent next.


----------



## thepunisherkills

PuroresuPride18 said:


> "Breaking News", Shane Carwin is finally set to fight at UFC 131 against Jon Olav Einemo. So... Carwin by destruction over somebody who hasn't fought in almost 5 years or will we see an upset?
> 
> Apparently "Jon Olav Einemo" fought at PRIDE 31 and lost a decision to Fabricio Werdum. I'm gonna look into my PRIDE collection and see if I have it.


Coker has stated that Fedor will return to action on June or July against TBA. Probably against one of the reserves. No one else comes to mind.


----------



## Walls

Thisskateboarding said:


> thats such a shit fight for Carwin although there isn't really any HW fighters that they could really book him against anyway, everyone is booked except Big Nog cause he's injured. Still dissapointing though.
> 
> As for Shogun going in injured to the fight, it doesn't matter. Once you step into that cage your saying your 100% ready to go whether or not your carrying something. He just got his ass beat. But no drop to 185 if he gets healthy he would still mess up almost all the LHW division outside of Jones, Davis and maybe Rashad.
> *I'd say Rampage will get the next title shot when he beats Hamill *so give Shogun either Couture if he gets past Machida as Randy has said its the other only fight he has any interest in. If Machida beats Couture give Shogun, Forrest Griffen.


If that happens than Jones (I fully expect him to mash Rashad ala Ryan Bader) is going to fuck Rampage. It will be an interesting beatdown to watch, I see no way Rampage wins unless he clips him hard and even then that's probably not going to happen because of the reach difference. I liked it best when Rogan said on commentary that Jones was hitting Shogun from another state. It's a pretty good way to describe it. Jones would toss Rampage around and then beat the fuck out of him on the ground. Rampage couldn't stop Rashad from laying on him and he isn't going to stop Jones either.

Good to hear that Carwin finally has a fight. I think he should win that one pretty easily. Carwin needs to work on his cardio though, he is way too big for his frame. He walks around at 280 and has to cut down and when he stood next to Brock he looked small. Brock has the frame to hold that much weight, Carwin doesn't. I think if he walked around at 270 or even 265 he could maintain his power and add endurance on top of it.

Just watched a new short interview with Cain. By the time he gets in the cage with the winner of Brock/JDS he would have been off for a year or just under a year if they do it in September or something (I have no idea off the top of my head if they already have something booked for Sept, I could be wrong). Either way that's a long lay off and unless Brock takes the belt off him I think it would be a shame if he lost it just because of a layoff.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

^^^^ Totally agree with you that Rampage will be destroyed by Jones but is there anyone else who is going to get the next shot after Rashad? I cant think of anyone else that should get the next shot before Rampage if he wins.


----------



## Stevie Stevenson

PuroresuPride18 said:


> "Breaking News", Shane Carwin is finally set to fight at UFC 131 against Jon Olav Einemo. So... Carwin by destruction over somebody who hasn't fought in almost 5 years or will we see an upset?
> 
> Apparently "Jon Olav Einemo" fought at PRIDE 31 and lost a decision to Fabricio Werdum. I'm gonna look into my PRIDE collection and see if I have it.





Thisskateboarding said:


> thats such a shit fight for Carwin although there isn't really any HW fighters that they could really book him against anyway, everyone is booked except Big Nog cause he's injured. Still dissapointing though.





Dark Church said:


> I think Carwin getting this fight is actually good. He is coming off a long layoff so someone top notch would probably beat him. This way he gets a win and then he can fight a higher quality opponent next.


Hold your horses theeeeerrreeeeeee ladies...

Jon Olav Einemo is no pushover. 6'6, 240lbs. Well experienced. P4P without a doubt top 3 BJJ guys in MMA today, and hes been training at Golden Glory, for those of you who know what that means you'll also know that its not good for Carwin.

Carwin has a lot to lose, Einemo (judging by the fans reaction), has no name value but has the potential to detstroy Carwin. Will that happen... We'll see.

Prediction:
Carwin via TKO R1 or Einemo via Lactic Acid R2


----------



## Thisskateboarding

haha I didnt even consider a victory due to lactic acid. That a definate possibility if this guy can make it to round 2. The lay off shouldnt effect Carwin, hasn't this other guy not fought in like 4 years or something?


----------



## SteveMania

You do realize that Carwin threw over 100 punches inside five minutes before lactic acidosis came into play right? Not that I rate Carwin highly, but if Einemo can withstand half of that salvo I'll be surprised. That said barring a knockdown if it hits the mat I'd favor Einemo, he showed a sick guard against Roger and is great in the scramble, rare among HWs. On the feet Carwin's fire power alone is enough to give pause although he's fighting a rangy guy that may or may not have the chops to keep him at bay.


----------



## Stevie Stevenson

SteveMania said:


> You do realize that Carwin threw over 100 punches inside five minutes before lactic acidosis came into play right? Not that I rate Carwin highly, but if Einemo can withstand half of that salvo I'll be surprised. That said barring a knockdown if it hits the mat I'd favor Einemo, he showed a sick guard against Roger and is great in the scramble, rare among HWs. On the feet Carwin's fire power alone is enough to give pause although he's fighting a rangy guy that may or may not have the chops to keep him at bay.


You do realize that plenty of fighters have thrown 100 punches in a round before without being cruelly struck down with lactosic acid? He gassed himself out by 3rd minute.


----------



## Rush

not many heavyweights throw 100 strikes in a minute

btw, latosic acid doesn't exist. its called lactic acid


----------



## Stevie Stevenson

Thisskateboarding said:


> haha I didnt even consider a victory due to lactic acid. That a definate possibility if this guy can make it to round 2. The lay off shouldnt effect Carwin, hasn't this other guy not fought in like 4 years or something?


We don't really know what he's been doing in that time away. He's been training at Golden Glory for 2 years now and if he's remained injury free then he could pull off the upset. Worth an underdog punt.


----------



## Stevie Stevenson

Rush said:


> not many heavyweights throw 100 strikes in a minute
> 
> btw, latosic acid doesn't exist. its called lactic acid


btw, lactic acid doesn't exist. its called gassing


----------



## Rush

Stevie Stevenson said:


> btw, lactic acid doesn't exist. its called gassing


----------



## Stevie Stevenson

yea mate that was a joke...

Bobby Lashley fought a few hours ago, suffered from a case of lactic acid/mild rigor mortis himself.


----------



## Rush

i know it was a joke son, it just was a terrible one


----------



## seancarleton77

Bobby Lashley is such a big bitch I wouldn't be surprised if he was Bob Sapp's son. He looks like the world's largest prison bitch.

On to real fighters... Tonight we have Lil Nog vs. Mr. Wonderful, Dan Hardy vs. Anthony "Move up to fucking middleweight and maybe you'd make weight for once" Johnson. Probably Amir Sadollah's first knock out against that jackass Johnson. And the opening fight Chan Sung Jung vs. Leonard Garcia, that's right Korean Zombie vs. American Bad Boy part 2. Will Garcia take it to the mat or will we get another 15 minute wild west vs. Far East shootout, thoughts?


----------



## Stevie Stevenson

Rush said:


> i know it was a joke son, it just was a terrible one


a turd like you probably didnt know it was a joke 
8,646 posts.. you go girl!!


----------



## Rush

oh wow i got my own cheer squad. yay. why not log back on here with your original account mate?


----------



## Liam Miller

Should be good night of fights tonight expect Garcia/Jung, Rumble/Hardy and Nog/Davis all to deliver


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Rush said:


> oh wow i got my own cheer squad. yay. why not log back on here with your original account mate?


Fine. Now say something.


----------



## Dark Church

I am excited for getting nine fights tonight including five on Facebook.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dark Church said:


> I am excited for getting nine fights tonight including five on Facebook.



DAMN!! 5 prelims on facebook never knew this, would not even have checked thank you for mentioning that here, shame they are on facebook and not TV


----------



## Dark Church

Starts at 7:30 eastern time on facebook.


----------



## Rush

AMPLine4Life said:


> Fine. Now say something.


supwitchugirl?


----------



## PuroresuPride18

War Mike Hammerfist Russow!


----------



## Myers

Faber/Cruz II has been set for UFC 132.


----------



## Liam Miller

That annoying prick Alex got wrecked thank you Mackens with your cool name


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Madesn's life was spared.


----------



## Dark Church

Russow/Madsen was awful as I expected. I think Moorecraft would win easily against either of these two.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not impressed by Madsen at all. Russow however between his ability to take a beating and solid BJJ game is a decent HW.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Garcia vs. Jung II fucking delivered! Obviously not as good as the first, but it was really awesome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Korean Zombie up in this bitch.


----------



## Rush

wouldn't say it delivered. Was a good fight and a sick submission but KOREAN ZOMBIE ran game over Garcia when there wasn't random punches missing.


----------



## WillTheBloody

LMAO at him spontaneously hugging Rogan. First Twister in UFC history. Can't believe he's only 24. Early FOTN and SOTN candidate. Zombie's getting PAID.


----------



## C-Cool

That twister is why submissions are awesome in MMA.

Back leg caught between legs, near arm behind the submissionist's body. Yank and twist.

Way too complicated, unless you're at the right situation. Luckily, the Zombie found that situation.


----------



## Rush

tuck your arms in and you will never get twistered. garcia didn't know that.


----------



## C-Cool

Nice work, Amir. Awesome wrist clutch, wrap around, ground and pound.


----------



## Dark Church

Hardy proved once again why he is no better than a middle of the pack Welterweight. Davis needs to work on his stand up because the top of the division would beat him for sure right now. The twister was awesome as well all in all a great night of fights.


----------



## thepunisherkills

I think bellator had better fights tonight. That gracie dude is very green for being a "gracie". Only gracie I like right now is roger.


----------



## T.B.

*TWISTER!* My lady & I loved that finish! I was telling her...haven't seen a twister since I watched the old Eddie Bravo clips. HAHA awesome.

Rumble finally proved that Hardy is simply one of the welterweight division's gimmicky gatekeepers.

Davis UNDERwhelmed.


----------



## Walls

Pretty decent night of fights. I don't think Davis underwhelmed really. What was he supposed to do? Every time he got near Nog, Nog cracked him hard and I wouldn't want to take one of those shots. Davis fought a smart fight and won, simple as that. I find it interesting that Lil'Nog always boasts how he is a BJJ black belt and if it goes to the ground he will tap you out, yet two fights in a row he has fought a wrestler, been taken down and hasn't done shit. Hardy did more on the bottom than Nog did.

Speaking of Hardy, that dude needs to work on his ground game. You can tell he has been training and training with Eddie Bravo is certainly not a bad thing, but he still got grapple fucked yet again. His stand up is good enough already, if I were him I would just work my ground game constantly. Maybe that's what he has been doing and it just isn't enough, I don't know. I do know that I like Hardy as a personality more than I do as a fighter. I don't think he should be cut after this loss. He lost to GSP but everyone does so no shock there. He looked decent against Condit and was trying to end the fight when he got tagged. And in this fight he just got held down. If he loses again though I think he probably needs to be cut.

Amir looked impressive. Thought it was funny how he just held his arm there and beat the fuck out of him, must have sucked. And beautiful Twister from the Zombie, I marked out for it. 

Kudos to Garcia for wearing a Plants Vs. Zombies head at the weigh ins, though.


----------



## SteveMania

What Hardy needs to work on is his wrestling, it's hot garbage. The guard is a neutral position in MMA and Hardy, while not great there, has some offense and is obviously competent defensively. Some guys just can't wrestle their way out of a wet paper sack, Hardy is one of them. And no, he was never great. Going life and death with Marcus Davis and beating Mike Swick is nothing to rave about and the only reason he got to fight for the title is because of the state of the division at the time.

As for Davis being the next great hope to beating Jones among post-pubescents, that won't be anytime soon.


----------



## Mikey Damage

here is a the comparison between davis and jones. they're both black ... and light heavys.

that's it. at this point in time, Jones would tool him. probably within the first round. and unfortunately for Davis, that probably last for a long while.


----------



## Walls

I see no way Davis beats Jones now or even remotely close to now. There is just too big of a gap between them, skill wise. I don't think Davis will ever be able to beat Jones, just like I think Brock will never be able to beat Cain. There are different levels and both those guys (Jones, Cain) are on different ones than everybody else.

That being said, Cain is going to be coming off a massive layoff whenever he defends the title next and history has shown that that's a motherfucker to overcome.


----------



## McQueen

I'd really like to see Bones/Anderson Silva. Could be a hell of a fight.


----------



## SteveMania

Time in between fights isn't foreign to Cain, he had an eight month layoff before fighting Lesnar and still beat him from pillar to post, went over a year before making his UFC debut without a fight because dudes were scared shitless when they saw him hit the mitts, and so on. Some guys don't handle the ring jitters well because of inactivity, Cain's gone long stretches in between fights without the slightest hint of rust. I don't think it's too material here even if he returns in November/December, he'll still destroy either one of them.

I'd like to see Jones/Anderson as well, even if Jones probably ragdolls throughout.


----------



## Walls

Jones beating Silva would be the ultimate passing of the torch. As much as I love Jones, I don't know if he could beat Silva yet. Jones tends to push forward all the time and Anderson loves that. Chael proved that Anderson can be taken down and held down and if Jones can do that and drop those elbows I think Silva would be fucked.


----------



## HBK_718

What's left for Anderson Silva at middleweight?

If he faces Georges St-Pierre next, and wins, he should consider moving up to 205. Even if he loses, what is there for Silva to do at middleweight? Redeem a loss to GSP, which will put him back in the spot he's currently at: the unstoppable champ that truly has no challenges left.

If Jake Shields beats GSP, I say Silva face Okami at the UFC event planned for Brazil this summer. That's not really a great headliner but the card could sell if the Nogueiras and Jose Aldo fight on it as well. Big Nog vs. Cro Cop; Aldo vs. some featherweight; hell, even a Vitor vs. W. Silva. Pack the card with Brazilian fighters and it will draw and sell.

After that, Silva can relinquish the middleweight title and test himself at light heavyweight. I'm sure he can pack on a little more muscle to give him a bigger advantage. I believe he walks around at 210, so getting down to 205 won't be an issue.


----------



## McQueen

Pretty much just a rematch with Sonnen.


----------



## HBK_718

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Pretty much just a rematch with Sonnen.


Yeah, I thought of that after I posted my post but was too lazy to edit.

If Silva beats GSP, I can see Silva/Okami, then Silva/Sonnen happening. I wouldn't be surprised if Okami doesn't get his title shot though. Sucks for him but he isn't really a scary contender for the Middleweight championship.

Silva/Sonnen can still happen if GSP wins; winner of that awaited rematch can get GSP.

So basically, Silva has about 2-3 fights left at Middleweight that could actually interest viewers.

Silva/GSP (if GSP beats Jake Shields)
Silva/Sonnen (should happen no matter what)
Silva/GSP II (if Silva beats Sonnen after losing to GSP, lol)

Obviously, there are a lot of circumstances involved. The fight game's so unpredictable so who really knows.

One thing's for sure though: Silva fighting at Light Heavyweight would really shake the UFC up and create a lot of good business.


----------



## Walls

I've read multiple times and a few recently that Silva has no interest in going to 205, which I think sucks if it's true. There are a ton of awesome fights for Silva at 205 and he's already cleaned out his division. I still say Silva beats GSP when they fight, so after that what happens? If he isn't motivated now, wait until he beats GSP and there literally is nothing left for him to do in his weight class.


----------



## McQueen

Nah I think GSP can and likely would beat Anderson unless he gets rocked right away, always have thought so but watching the Silva/Sonnen fight reenforced these thoughts. Would likely be a Fitchesque grind out a win victory though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

already posted?

cruz vs faber at ufc 132 for the title.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> already posted?
> 
> cruz vs faber at ufc 132 for the title.


that was so two days ago


----------



## Mikey Damage

tbh, i havent been paying attention much lately.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Should Sonnen even get a shot at Silva? I mean yes he was winning that fight but it's not like he lost a split or contraversial decision he tapped out. Why should he even get a rematch?


----------



## Rush

because the rest of the division is garbage and can't hold a candle to Silva? Bar Okami, no one deserves the shot, Sonnen came closest to defeating him so why not?


----------



## Myers

Sonnen shouldn't get an immediate rematch, but then again there is nothing for Silva to do in the MW division. All he has left is a "superfight" with GSP, a move to LHW where he will be dwarfed by guys like Rampage and Jones, or just keep dominating in the MW division till he decides to retire.

I personally would like to see him fight Rampage or Jon Jones, but I would like to see how Silva would do in the stand up against the two. I would like to see how Silva would deal with Jones' length and unorthodox striking.

The GSP superfight is a lose-lose for Silva IMO. If Silva loses, then he loses the acclaim of being at the top of MMA to GSP, and if he wins, then all he did was beat a WW who had to bulk up for his first fight ever at MW and has to fight the greatest MW of all time.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Definately agree with the above statement fighting GSP isn't a good situation for Silva as either way he's not going to get credit for the win anyway. 

I think Dana needs to just keep hounding him until he caves in and makes a full time move to LHW. Silva vs Shogun, Rampage or Jones even Couture if he was interested are all big time fights I would rather see then the GSP fight to be honest.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph

Apart from Sonnen nobody is a threat to Silva in the MW division plus beating GSP would remove any doubt as to who the best fighter on the planet is.It's the biggest possible fight and could actually be the biggest money-making fight in MMA history.


----------



## Kabukiman

As far as I'm concerned, I want to see Silva vs Okami next. Don't know if Okami has that much chance to defeat Silva but he has earned his shot and I want to see a Japanese fighter challenging for a belt.


----------



## Myers

Asian fighters can't be champions anymore, you have to be from North America or Brazil. :side:


----------



## McQueen

Sakuraba is going to come to UFC and win all the belts.


----------



## Walls

If there was ever a time when Sakuraba could do it, now is definitely the time.


----------



## -Mystery-

http://mmajunkie.com/news/23038/nsac-thiago-silvas-ufc-125-sample-inconsistent-with-human-urine.mma

:lmao


----------



## Walls

Have fun with your suspension, Thiago. Not a shock, he was fucking huge when he fought Vera.


----------



## Liam Miller

NSAC just realising Thiago is not human and is a beast.

Or perhaps he was just using Chuck Norris piss


----------



## Walls

Given how big Thiago was for that fight it wouldn't have surprised me if he tackled a bear himself and got the urine that way.


----------



## Dark Church

Okami deserves to fight Anderson and actually has a win over him already. It was because Silva got disqualified but they could still use it to promote the fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hamill has a DQ win over Bones, should he be given a title shot with a win over Rampage?


----------



## Walls

Thiago fessed up and was injecting shit into his back and then using something else to hide whatever he was injecting into his back because he re-injured his back 45 days before the Vera fight and didn't want to pull out, according to him. So it wasn't steroids then, fooled me. He was fucking jacked when he faced Vera.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wish he would just admitted that straight away, if that was all he was doing.


----------



## Walls

I would have just pulled out of the fight if I were him. No reason to risk further injury and now he's most likely going to be out for awhile. Shame.


----------



## Dark Church

-Mystery- said:


> Hamill has a DQ win over Bones, should he be given a title shot with a win over Rampage?


No but Okami did win a #1 contender's fight. I am not saying he should be given a shot for that reason. I just think they could use that to help build the fight a little more.


----------



## -Mystery-

How do you build a fight over a DQ win?


----------



## HBK_718

http://www.gerweck.net/2011/03/30/injury-forces-change-for-ufc-132/ said:


> An undisclosed Jon Fitch injury has forced him to withdraw from UFC 132, and his scheduled fight with B.J. Penn.


Can't say I'm disappointed. I didn't want to see Penn get grapplefucked for 3 rounds.


----------



## Dark Church

-Mystery- said:


> How do you build a fight over a DQ win?


By saying he was the last guy to beat Anderson Silva. Casual fans won't know enough to look it up and see it was by DQ so it would hold some weight.


Fitch being hurt sucks because I was looking forward to him owning Penn. I watched premiere of TUF and Shemar was the definition of lay and pray. He threw very few shots even when he had dominate positions and was very unimpressive.


----------



## SteveMania

Dark Church said:


> By saying he was the last guy to beat Anderson Silva. Casual fans won't know enough to look it up and see it was by DQ so it would hold some weight.



Casuals are individuals that, like you, rely on statistics, Fight Finder and all that jargon to develop a retort. So you can expect the Zuffa promoting blitz to mention that little tidbit if and when they fight.

What casuals don't know is that Anderson was schooling Okami until the upkick and while a lot has changed since then, it's still a rough match-up for Okami. There's nothing wrong with the fight in and of itself, Okami's really the only dude with an appreciable streak going right now save for Bisping, who looked lukewarm at best against Rivera and all the hoopla surrounding the fight didn't do him any favors. Unless Anderson aged into a Nyquil-addled man overnight, he'd starch Okami.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Whats everyone think the coaches for TUF 14 are going to be now that Faber vs Cruz has been set. I wouldnt mind seeing maybe Jose Aldo/Kenny Florian coach opposite each other. Be a good way to show people more of Aldo and Florian has been on it before. Either that or Bisping vs Sonnen, the trash talking and entertainment value would be off the charts on that one.

With Fitch going down lets see Condit vs Penn, or Rumble Johnson vs Penn. My preference would be Condit vs Penn would be a hell of a fight.


----------



## Dark Church

SteveMania said:


> Casuals are individuals that, like you, rely on statistics, Fight Finder and all that jargon to develop a retort. So you can expect the Zuffa promoting blitz to mention that little tidbit if and when they fight.
> 
> What casuals don't know is that Anderson was schooling Okami until the upkick and while a lot has changed since then, it's still a rough match-up for Okami. There's nothing wrong with the fight in and of itself, Okami's really the only dude with an appreciable streak going right now save for Bisping, who looked lukewarm at best against Rivera and all the hoopla surrounding the fight didn't do him any favors. Unless Anderson aged into a Nyquil-addled man overnight, he'd starch Okami.


I fully agree I think Okami's stand up is to weak and his only chance is takedowns but he isn't as strong of a wrestler as Sonnen so I don't think that will work either. I don't think anyone besides Sonnen at 185 though has a chance of beating Anderson. This fight just makes sense to book.

As far as TUF 14 coaches goes Aldo/Florian may not work because Florian's fight may be after the deadline for filming to begin. My guesses are either Rampage/Couture (provided they win) or Wanderlei/Leben which I have no interest in seeing but it wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Mike Kyle is out of his fight against mousasi. He broke his hand, yet again. Take this with a grain of salt but kongo is rumored to be the replacement. Saw this on sherdog forums so dont quote me on this. (might be april fools thing so nevermind)It was on his facebook though.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Edit: Wrong forum.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

thepunisherkills said:


> Mike Kyle is out of his fight against mousasi. He broke his hand, yet again. Take this with a grain of salt but kongo is rumored to be the replacement. Saw this on sherdog forums so dont quote me on this. (might be april fools thing so nevermind)It was on his facebook though.


Turned out it was an April Fool's joke. . Would have love to see kongo smashed.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Keith Jardine is going to be Mike's replacement against mousasi. Just saw it on challengers.


----------



## Dark Church

I don't think Kongo could make 205 anyway.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Dark Church said:


> I don't think Kongo could make 205 anyway.


Could have been an openweight fight. Although I don't know if that's allowed here in the states. PRIDE did them all the time, but of course that was Japan.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Christ. You guys know that it would have been a heavyweight fight and Mousasi could have weighed 206, right? I'm probably the only person in the world who likes Jardine as a replacement. Sure he's gonna get KO'd because he has no chin but the dude always comes to fight. 

Everyone should be watching Bellator right now. Great show thus far.


----------



## seancarleton77

Eddie fucking Alvarez. That is all.


----------



## Myers

Eddie Alvarez will always be a big fish in a little pond, he probably isn't even top 5 at 155. I would put Edgar,Maynard,Melendez,Guida,Pettis,Guillard, and even Siver over Alvarez.


----------



## seancarleton77

Eddie is a great white shark in a coy pond. He does spar regularly with Frank Edgar and he wins sometimes, so he is at an elite level, he just doesn't like how UFC starts devaluing or cutting guys because they lost.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

He's at an elite level because he spars with Frankie Edgar and sometimes wins? I guess that makes Mike Whitehead the best light heavyweight in the world.


----------



## seancarleton77

AMPLine4Life said:


> He's at an elite level because he spars with Frankie Edgar and sometimes wins? I guess that makes Mike Whitehead the best light heavyweight in the world.


He would for sure fuck up Guida, Florian (I know he's 145 now), Dunham, Gomi, Lauzon, Cerrone, Bocek and every 155 pounder in Strikeforce not called Melendez, and I think he could beat him as well, it would be a tough fight though. I do think Eddie needs to fight the top guys like Jim Miller and Frank Edgar and Gray "I'm not boring, fuck you!" Maynard.


----------



## Rush

Guida would outwork him, Florian would win, Dunham would be a good fight, Bocek would be another good fight. Alvarez wouldn't be close to a top 5 fighter in the UFC. 155 division is stacked.


----------



## Dark Church

I think Alvarez could be a top contender in the UFC but he has to prove it and beating Pat Curran isn't going to prove that.


----------



## SteveMania

No question Alvarez can compete with top-flight guys but they're few and far between in Bellator. You've got Pitbull and Chandler, both of whom are still wet behind the ears, and a bunch of fringe LWs that don't have the chops to compete on a big stage. For what it's worth I think Alvarez would do well in the UFC, he's a natural combination puncher, his hands are steadily improving and he's a good wrestler.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

seancarleton77 said:


> He would for sure fuck up Guida, Florian (I know he's 145 now), Dunham, Gomi, Lauzon, Cerrone, Bocek and every 155 pounder in Strikeforce not called Melendez, and I think he could beat him as well, it would be a tough fight though. I do think Eddie needs to fight the top guys like Jim Miller and Frank Edgar and Gray "I'm not boring, fuck you!" Maynard.


I think Alvarez is a top five lightweight (although I don't believe in rankings, so mine are worthless. But so are everyone else's) but your reason of "he spars with Edgar and sometimes wins, so he's elite" was just stupid. He might be elite but he's got nowhere to go but down in Bellator.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Alvarez could definitely be a top 5 lightweight. He's one of the best but he will always be underrated because he isn't fighting in the UFC. That's the curse of MMA now but with UFC grabbing all of the talent it only seems natural.


----------



## Crazian

Fitch is out. Possible replacements? Carlos Condit or Anthony Johnson?


----------



## Walls

Condit if I had to choose between the two.


----------



## SteveMania

I'd rather see Condit in there, Rumble is too flat-footed and isn't a good enough wrestler to net takedowns on the frequent. They both get busted up by BJ anyway.


----------



## WillTheBloody

A few other fight updates:

- Joe Daddy's headed to featherweight, facing Javier Vazquez at UFC on Versus 4.

- UFC 131 is set for June 11th in Vancouver. Aside from Brock Lesnar vs. Junior Dos Santos in a #1 Contenders Match, the main card is kind of all over the place: Damian Maia vs. Mark Munoz, Kenny Florian vs. Diego Nunes, Dustin Poirier vs. Rani Yahya and Shane Carwin vs. Jon Olav Einemo.

- UFC 132 is officially July 2nd in Vegas. The main event will be Cruz vs. Faber II for the Bantamweight Title. Card also features BJ Penn facing whoever replaces the injured Jon Fitch, Bader vs. Ortiz, Dunham vs. Sotiropoulos, Siver vs. Wiman and, after tons of on-line lobbying from both guys, Wanderlei Silva versus Chris Leben!


----------



## Dark Church

Penn/Condit would make the most sense to book. The winner getting a title shot or if GSP moves to 185 that fight being for the title would make sense. I think Condit is a better match up for Penn but Condit is an all around fighter kind of like BJ and it should be interesting to see who gets the advantage.


----------



## HBK_718

I hope W. Silva knocks C. Leben the fuck out!


----------



## McQueen

That should be a fun as hell fight at least.


----------



## Walls

Until Leben clips him a few times and Wandi's glass jaw breaks again.


----------



## Myers

They're both have glass jaws now tbh.


----------



## Walls

So, Strikeforce is tomorrow night. Forgot about it until this morning, as I do most SF shows. Saw the weigh ins and Semtex and Diaz kinda got heated and talked some shit, nothing new. Only fight I`m looking forward to, really. Well, that and watching Jardine getting his ass handed to him is always fun.


----------



## Dark Church

> A bout between Carlos Condit (26-5 MMA, 3-1 UFC) and unbeaten Dong Hyun Kim (14-0-1 MMA, 5-0 UFC) has taken a spot on July's UFC 132 card – a spot that likely opened with the recent scratch of a B.J. Penn vs. Jon Fitch co-headliner.


Source: mmajunkie

I think the winner if that fight is unquestionably a top 5 contender and Condit could be next in line for a title shot with a win.


----------



## Myers

Here is the way I see the SF show

Diaz by submission in the 3rd
Melendez by Decision
Moussasi by TKO in the 2nd.
Mauro Ranallo will make idiotic comments and continue his streak of making a fool of himself.


----------



## Mikey Damage

even with his idiotic comments, mauro still wont be the biggest idiot in the booth. that dubious title will belong to mister frank shamrock. and for a very long time.


the only fight im interested in is the main event, and i see diaz winning by sub or decision.


----------



## Myers

I would like to see Zuffa have them two replaced, I don't know if they can with their current contracts.


----------



## Walls

Frank is a tool and I`m fairly certain he has braces or something right now and he looks like a complete tool. I doubt they are going anywhere until the merger happens eventually. Then those two can easily kiss their asses goodbye. They all make me appreciate Rogan more than I already do. I feel like banging my head against a wall when I hear SF commentary. Going back to UFC commentary is literally night and day, it`s crazy how good Rogan is.

Anderson is going to be facing Okami in Brazil, apparently.


----------



## Mikey Damage

lol at okami. the ufc totally dicks him.

they delay his title shot forever, and when they finally give it to him ... he needs to beat a popular Brazilian in Brazil. ouch.


----------



## Walls

They could have the fight in Japan and Silva is still going to blast him. Okami isn't as good at wrestling as Chael and Chael is the only one who has even come remotely close to beating Anderson in the UFC.

I see Okami eating some knees.


----------



## seancarleton77

Would someone kindly pm me a link for a Diaz vs. Daley stream?


----------



## T.B.

Dana in a Strikeforce shirt = victory.


----------



## C-Cool

Another episode of "Don't Leave It to The Judges" is at hand again.

You beat Jardine, Gegard. But since the judges thought differently... finish him next time.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Dont be scared UFC homies!!!!


----------



## seancarleton77

Great fucking show! Diaz and Melendez are gods!!


----------



## Rush

Hey Daley, think Dana is going to keep you around when you don't win the belt? na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey goodbye.


----------



## Myers

Unlike Alvaraez, I would consider Melendez in the top tier of the LW's. I think he will continue to murk everyone in SF until he gets Edgar or Maynard. With such a stacked division, I would like to see a handful of LW's from the UFC go over to SF. I would love see Melendez fight Guillard,Guida,Siver,Soti, or even Pettis.


----------



## Overrated

NICK DIAZ  

great fight. I think daley will be kept around despite the loss. Dana loved the fight as well. People were saying the stoppage was early i can see why but i think the stoppage was fine. 

Gil was brilliant, really want to see him face the winner of frankie/maynard. 

all that needs to happen now is nate and shields win in a few weeks


----------



## morris3333

Strikeforce light-heavyweight champion Dan Henderson and famed heavyweight Fedor Emelianenko (31-3 MMA, 1-2 SF) could meet at a late-summer event, Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker confirmed on Saturday. 

However, neither the bout nor the event details have been finalized. 

Back in March, Coker told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that Emelianenko likely would return in July and that there had been "preliminary discussions only" about the Henderson fight. 

With the organization moving closer to the non-title fight, a sticking point seems to be at what weight the fight will be contested. According to SI.com, Emelianenko prefers a catchweight of 215-220 pounds, though Henderson's camp wants the fight take place in the heavyweight division (meaning 265 pounds would be the maximum weight). 

Emelianenko, who spurned a UFC offer to fight for Strikeforce, and Henderson, who left the UFC on a three-fight win streak in 2009, now find themselves fighting for an organization recently acquired by the UFC's parent company. However, Coker told MMAjunkie.com that, as with past Emelianenko fights, the July event would be a co-promotion with M-1 Global, with which the UFC has a rocky relationship.

The July event also could mark Strikeforce's pay-per-view debut. 

"We're going to have him fight in July, and we will honor the co-promotion aspect with M-1," Coker said in March. "Nothing changes for them on that front, and it's business as usual." 

Emelianenko most recently suffered an upset loss to Antonio Silva in the opening round of the Strikeforce heavyweight grand prix. Coupled with a loss to Fabricio Werdum this past June, which snapped a 27-fight win streak, Emelianenko briefly considered retirement before the Henderson discussions began.

Henderson recently scored a third-round TKO of Rafael "Feijao" Cavalcante to win the Strikeforce belt. The 40-year-old Olympian, a former two-division champ in PRIDE, now has won five of his past six fights. 

Henderson recently told MMAjunkie.com Radio the possibility of an Emelianenko fight intrigued him.

"Obviously, he's still one of the top guys out there in the world, and it would be a huge challenge," said Henderson, who's fought in the middleweight and light-heavyweight divisions. "It would interest me to go up (in weight)."

from : http://mmajunkie.com/news/23188/fed...still-targeted-for-july-strikeforce-event.mma

if that fight happen on pay-per-view in July then those fight should happen on pay-per-view.

Miesha Tate vs Sarah Kaufman.

Muhammed “King Mo” Lawal vs Roger Gracie.

KJ Noons vs JZ Cavalcante.


----------



## Walls

I think the stoppage was a little early, in my opinion. Had he not stopped it I think there was like 5 seconds or something left, he would have been fine and I think he was fine. Not that it really matters, Diaz looked like a beast and he would have fucked him up in the second. Daley looked great too.

Honestly, I missed all the other fights. Apparently Jardine went to a draw and that was only because Mousasi got a point taken away for an illegal kick, which means had that not happened he would have beaten Jardine. Not that it really matters, he beat the fuck out of Jardine like I said he would. Jardine is now 2-5-1 in his last 8 and those two wins weren't against anyone special in the least.

Apparently Diaz says he is going to be suspended now for some reason he couldn't explain to Ariel. Although, Nick can't explain a lot of things in life so who knows.


----------



## morris3333

There's an old cliché that says a tie is like kissing your sister.

Based on the muttered responses and dismal body language of Strikeforce light heavyweights Gegard Mousasi (30-3-2 MMA, 2-1-1 SF) and Keith Jardine (17-9-2 MMA, 0-0-1 SF), it must be one ugly sister.

After a controversial draw on the main card of Saturday night's "Strikeforce: Diaz vs. Daley event," both fighters appeared dejected at the evening's post-event press conference. However, both may have a chance to set the record straight at some point, as Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker said a rematch may be in the cards in the near future.

"That's something we'll definitely go back and talk to the camps and talk to Lorenzo and the group, and we'll see what makes sense," Coker told the media.

Jardine stepped in on just eight-days' notice when Mousasi's original opponent, Mike Kyle, broke his hand and was forced to withdraw. The always-durable "Dean of Mean" appeared outclassed on the feet throughout the contest, but he did mix in several successful takedown attempt in an effort to keep the bout competitive.

A key moment in the matchup came early on when Mousasi landed an illegal upkick in the opening frame and had one point deducted. It would come back to haunt him in the end, as two judges scored the fight 28-28, resulting in a majority draw.

A near-silent Mousasi, who preferred the phrase, "I don't know," when asked to explain many aspects of the evening's matchup, said he didn't intend to fire off an illegal shot, but he isn't protesting the referee Mike Beltran's decision.

"I didn't do it deliberately," Mousasi said. "In Japan it's allowed. It wasn't allowed tonight, so the ruling was correct, but I didn't do it deliberately. I apologize for that."

For Jardine, who entered the matchup just 4-7 in his past 11 bouts, the fight was called a "no lose" outing by many MMA pundits. Battered and bruised from the striking-heavy affair, Jardine disagreed entirely.

"There's no such thing as a moral victory," Jardine said. "Coming into this fight, there were a lot of people saying, 'This is a good position for you. You've got nothing to lose.' But anybody that says you've got nothing to lose in a fight has really never fought before. It sucks."

If there's a bright side for Jardine, it's that he once again gained fan admiration for a gutsy performance without the benefit of a training camp. If there's a bright spot for Mousasi, the 25-year-old was struggling to find it.

Despite the disappointment, both may get a chance to prove exactly who is the better man. It's all just a matter of when.

"Personally, I think [a rematch] will probably happen," Coker admitted. "When? Who knows."

from : http://mmajunkie.com/news/23185/str...asi-will-probably-meet-again-to-break-tie.mma


----------



## SteveMania

Shoddy judging prevailed again because Jardine didn't win one of those rounds. The only offense he put together were takedowns, which he didn't do anything with, wasn't able to control Mousasi on the ground, and was hurt in every round including the first. The first round was 9-9 and only a mental deficient would have scored it differently, the second and third rounds were washouts.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Holy fuck morris3333, post an opinion instead of just news you cocksucker. And just post the actual news item, not the whole damn story that no one is actually going to read.

See how I did that?

News: morris3333 only posts news stories that no one is reading instead of just a single item and then doesn't have an opinion.

Opinion: morris3333 is a cocksucker.

Now you try.

Strikeforce was good. Diaz aint no bitch, Melendez needs to be in the UFC, Mousasi got fucked by a flawed system, Beerbohm had the stupidest game plan ever.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i guess tyron woodley is next in line. meh appeal. i see diaz tapping him out via some sort of submission. hopefully a go-go. would be nice to see one of those again a fight. it's been too long.


----------



## MITB

Where does this leave Daley though? Who is there for him to fight at WW in SF? Diaz is great but he wouldn't make major waves in the UFC. GSP, Fitch and Koscheck would just use their wrestling to take a decision. Alves would be a good fight, maybe even Rumble.

Mousasi got screwed but the decision makes perfect sense considering every judge out there seems to score wrestling so very highly, even though effective striking is higher on the point scoring system. Someone explain to me how Jardine's wrestling was more effective tham Gegard's striking? You straight up can't!!

Melendez made a compelling case to be considered the number 1 LW in the world. I wouldn't bet against him beating Edgar or Maynard. I'd probably back him to be honest. Nothing left for El Nino in the SF 155 division.


----------



## Rush

Diaz beats Koscheck imo, would light him up.


----------



## MITB

Rush said:


> Diaz beats Koscheck imo, would light him up.


I'd prefer Diaz to win but Kos goes back to that wrestling base with superior strikers and I can't see Nick dealing with Koscheck's wrestling pedigree. Diaz would have to hope to turn it into a slugfest. Diaz has the tools to do what GSP did to Kos but not the takedown defence.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Rush said:


> Diaz beats Koscheck imo, would light him up.


Don't be dumb. Josh isn't around right now to troll.

I have Daley fighting Roger Bowling next, pending he stays in Strikeforce. Bowling is a dude who will slug it out with him but also a guy that Daley should beat. There are some decent guys in SF at WW for Daley to fight. Bowling, Tarec Safiedine, Bobby Voelker, and Cyborg. None of them big names but all guys who would bang with Daley, which is all SF wants anyway.


----------



## McQueen

Daley should just go back to England and fight all the other garbage Brit fighters and be the big fish in a small pond he deserves to be.


----------



## SteveMania

We haven't seen Diaz thwart takedowns from a quality wrestler in a long ass time, much less against someone like Kos. Top-flight wrestlers would run Gestapo on him all day.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, I don't see Diaz beating Kos. Daley has 4 fights left on his SF contract so I doubt he is going anywhere.

I read today that Randy thinks he is going to grab ahold of Machida, take him down and choke him. Have fun with that, Randy. Machida is going to do cartwheels around you while periodically blasting you into orbit.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Yo Mystery, Anthony Johnson vs. Nate Marquardt (at welterweight) in the main event for UFC in Pittsburgh. 

Honestly, I don't give a shit about that fight but it's mainly because I don't give a shit about Marquardt and I have no clue why he's cutting to 170 (other than he's scared of Anderson Silva). I think Johnson beats him. 

Card has a lot of depth though. Kampmann/Howard was added today (should be a good striking battle and both men need to badly win), Mitrione/Morecraft is a solid fight (winner takes that next step), Barry/Kongo is good (might not appeal to most but I like it), Grifin/Gamburyan is solid, and Stevenson/Vazquez is intriguing since Stevenson could really be cut with a loss.


----------



## -Mystery-

Johnson/Nate is a good enough main event for me and yeah, the card does look solid all around. I'll probably be going. The card looks good and it should be a fun time regardless. I just hope the attendance is good for future shows, maybe even a PPV next year.


----------



## Myers

I think that UFC card in Pittsburgh looks great. I actually want to see Barry/Kongo because it's going to be a stand up war. If Barry doesn't get him early, I expect Kongo to pick him apart in the later rounds.

If Marquardt can return to his winning ways, I can definitely see him as a future WW champ, that is of course if GSP moves up. 

I saw the UFC:RIO promo they have been showing in Brazil and it looks like they are trying to stack the deck for that card. It looks to me that they plan on having Big Nog, Anderson Silva,Aldo,Belfort and Machida on the same card. If that ends up happening, that should be an amazing night of fights.


----------



## Walls

Looking forward to Rio and watching Anderson blast Okami.

Just watched the new episode of TUF. JDS is funny to watch but not in a bad way. Seems like a nice guy. Pretty good fight, too.


----------



## Myers

I figured I should call this now, Shields by submission in the 2nd round.


----------



## Walls

I'm on the fence. Part of me thinks Shields is going to get a hold of him, put him on the ground and fuck him. Then the other part of me thinks GSP goes GSP on him and wins like he always does. Interesting fight. I see Aldo beating Hominick and Machida fucks Randy up.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> I have Daley fighting Roger Bowling next, pending he stays in Strikeforce. Bowling is a dude who will slug it out with him but also a guy that Daley should beat. There are some decent guys in SF at WW for Daley to fight. Bowling, Tarec Safiedine, Bobby Voelker, and Cyborg. None of them big names but all guys who would bang with Daley, which is all SF wants anyway.


Nothing in any of those fights for Daley. He still has reasonable star power and needs to fight someone who's at least in the top 20! Zaromskis and Saffiedine could be interesting but neither will do anything for Semtex.


I'm backing Shields to take out GSP. I think Jake will be inspired by the recent performances of stable mates, Diaz and Melendez.

Marquardt could easily be a serious force at WW. If he cuts the weight no problems, his skillset would put him in the top 5 UFC WWs. I think the Rumble fight will be good but if Johnson has any sense, he'll just do what he did to Hardy (and what Sonnen and Okami did to Nate).


----------



## Rush

MITB said:


> I think Jake will be inspired by the recent performances of stable mates, Diaz and Melendez.


:hmm:

this fight will be a repeat of GSP/Kos II. said that ages ago and nothing since has persuaded me to think otherwise.


----------



## MITB

Rush said:


> :hmm:
> 
> this fight will be a repeat of GSP/Kos II. said that ages ago and nothing since has persuaded me to think otherwise.


Jabfest 2?? Doesn't sound overly appealing. I just think Jake will go in full of confidence, apparently he's had a great training camp. Sonnen went on record to say that Shields wrestling was looking amazing (not that I believe everything Chael says but he's got to be considered a respectable authority when it comes to wrestling). I'm not expecting the most exciting fight in the world but Jake's gonna have a better gameplan than Kos.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

MITB said:


> Nothing in any of those fights for Daley. He still has reasonable star power and needs to fight someone who's at least in the top 20! Zaromskis and Saffiedine could be interesting but neither will do anything for Semtex.


SF doesn't have any WW's in the top 20. There was nothing in Daley fighting Yuya Shirai but he took that fight. And it's not like Daley is in a position to be calling guys out since he just lost. He either fights one of those guys in SF, which is still a big stage or he fights even lesser competition in BAMMA or some shit.

I'm seriously shocked at how many people are backing Shields. I take nothing away from the guy. You don't win 15 straight fights against really good competition by being lucky. He's a hell of a talent and he's probably coming off the best training camp of his career since all of the Cesar Gracie guys were training for big fights at the same time, which allowed them to really push each other. But GSP is just on another level and unless Shields catches GSP in a guillotine (if Shields wins, he's winning by guillotine, mark that down), I just don't see how he beats GSP.

And don't even start on "he'll be inspired by Gil/Nick" or "look how great Gil/Nick looked, Jake is going to look that good as well." Gil faced Kawajiri (good fighter but fighting under tough circumstances) and Nick faced Daley (good fighter but really just a striker). Jake is facing the most well rounded fighter, one of the smartest, and one of the most athletic fighters in MMA history. And it's not like GSP is training with scrubs either.

Of course Chael is going to say Jake looked great. Chael Sonnen isn't a respectable authority on anything, tbs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

marquadt is a big dude...surprise he can cut down to 170.

i'm sure he can do it but that's gotta take a serious toll on his body for the first fight. i suspect he'll look flat and bad like most guys do when they make a weight cut.


----------



## Overrated

i hope nate gets ktfo. 

why is diaz/macdonald on the undercard at 129 when a fight like vlad/brilz is on the main card?


----------



## Dark Church

I will be stunned if Shields beats GSP. I think he has as much chance as Okami does against Silva. We are looking at jabfest 2 or GSP laying on him for 25 because we all know GSP isn't about to finish a fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Overrated said:


> i hope nate gets ktfo.
> 
> why is diaz/macdonald on the undercard at 129 when a fight like vlad/brilz is on the main card?


Diaz/MacDonald will probably be exciting while Vlad/Brilz will probably suck. So the logic is to put the exciting fight on SpikeTV in order to draw viewers/late buys. Not saying I agree with it but that's the thinking behind it.


----------



## SteveMania

AMPLine4Life said:


> But GSP is just on another level and unless Shields catches GSP in a guillotine (if Shields wins, he's winning by guillotine, mark that down), I just don't see how he beats GSP.



Wholeheartedly agree with this. If Shields wins, it's going to be in the midst of a scramble and likely off a guillotine. I don't see that head outside single working for him here and GSP's output on the feet is infinitely better than Shields' stiff necked defense and pitter-patter two step he calls footwork. If Shields can't close early, he's going to get walloped for long stretches and likely finished.


----------



## Overrated

AMPLine4Life said:


> Diaz/MacDonald will probably be exciting while Vlad/Brilz will probably suck. So the logic is to put the exciting fight on SpikeTV in order to draw viewers/late buys. Not saying I agree with it but that's the thinking behind it.


oh i never saw that it was on spike. at least i can watch it now.

anyone seen that nick diaz is considering leaving mma for boxing? could be a contract ploy to get more money from strikeforce/ufc tho.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Diaz being Diaz. He keeps citing "lack of competition" as the reason he wants to move to boxing but he's the idiot who signed a new deal with SF back in December. Diaz would be smart to hold off on things and wait and see how Shields/GSP plays out. If GSP wins, there's a strong possibility that UFC could bring Diaz over but Dana is going to put up with Diaz' shit like Coker has.


----------



## thepunisherkills

Diaz has a 1 fight boxing deal in his contract. DIAZ FOR PRESIDENT!

edit: Sf dallas tickets are on sale now, Zuffa is going to take a hit on my wallet.


----------



## Dark Church

Diaz only has himself to blame. If he wasn't such a dumb ass he would be in the UFC right now.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, Nate plays the game while Nick doesn't seem to want to. I don't know why Diaz is bitching about money, he got $175,000 (or $170,000, don't remember exactly) for fighting Daley. That's pretty fucking good, even with taxes taken out along with training and whatever else he needs. Plus sponsorship money as well.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

So I don't really plug my awesome writing on here anymore but I'd appreciate it if you guys read my latest work. It's my Chuck Liddell tribute column and pretty much exposes that, despite my prickness in this thread, I'm a gentle soul. 

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2011/04/15/through-my-eyes-still-the-iceman/

Click and read. Read and leave a comment. Just click it and then close the window (thus giving me more hits YEAH!). I don't care.


----------



## Mikey Damage

nice article, sweetcheeks.

I guess Nick thinks he can get more money in boxing. I'm not so sure about that. He's not really a huge name, and I doubt he'll be able to get huge opponents. If he wants to make the big money in boxing, he's going to have to build up to that level. I don't see him getting title shots just because he's a MMA champion.

In the end, I bet he does his one boxing fight, gets less pay than STF gives him, and sticks with MMA.


----------



## Dark Church

Good article about Liddell AMP. I still can't believe he actually lost to Jardine and I really do think he could still beat Jardine today.

Edit: So we are getting Griffin/Shogun 2 at 124. I think this is stupid because Shogun should face new opponents rather than the same guy again and same for Forrest. I don't think Forrest gains anything from beating Shogun again and I don't think it helps Shogun to much to win either. I guess there isn't a lot of free 205 guys but Shogun/Franklin and Griffin/Machida could have been better options.


----------



## SteveMania

Say what you will of how Chuck went out, at least he went out fighting the best and still has money so that he doesn't have to go fight in Prairie Fights at a fucking Indian casino to pay the bills.


----------



## Walls

You can say he went out fighting all you want, it was still pathetic. He came off as that athlete who doesn't know when to let it go and honestly if it weren't up to Dana he would still be going out there and getting knocked out. I respect Chuck for what he's done for MMA, but it's still the truth.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

walls said:


> You can say he went out fighting all you want, it was still pathetic. He came off as that athlete who doesn't know when to let it go and honestly if it weren't up to Dana he would still be going out there and getting knocked out. I respect Chuck for what he's done for MMA, but it's still the truth.


I just want to say that you're a fucking moron and one of the reasons why this thread sucks so much nowadays. Fuck off.


----------



## Walls

AMPLine4Life said:


> I just want to say that you're a fucking moron and one of the reasons why this thread sucks so much nowadays. Fuck off.


Right, heaven forbid someone doesn't love the Iceman. I respect the shit out of Chuck and I never said he wasn't extremely talented. But to me, again, it was pathetic how he went out. I hardily see how my opinion on him contributes to why this thread apparently sucks. 

Then again, you just wrote your love letter to him so I didn't expect anything different from you. And it was really good, despite you apparently thinking I contribute to the downfall of this thread.


----------



## Myers

walls said:


> You can say he went out fighting all you want, it was still pathetic. He came off as that athlete who doesn't know when to let it go and honestly if it weren't up to Dana he would still be going out there and getting knocked out. I respect Chuck for what he's done for MMA, but it's still the truth.


I wouldn't call it pathetic, but I would agree that if there wasn't someone close to him telling him to retire, he probably would be fighting in Japan or other MMA organizations. I think it also helps that he is still on the UFC payroll and gets paid decent money for appearances.


----------



## Walls

Maybe pathetic wasn't the appropriate term. Sad is the only other word I can think of and that may come off as me being a dick but I'm not trying to be. I thought it was sad when Rich knocked him out, everyone did. I remember after it happened everyone wanted him to retire and everyone thought it was sad how it had gotten to that point.

You're always going to be playing with fire when talking anything negative about Chuck, as I've learned through the years. I've never been a fan of his in the least but I still respect him for what he's done and for his ability. And he wasn't getting knocked out by cans either, he was facing high level competition. It's not like someone a few fights removed from winning TUF was knocking him out. I still thought it was very sad though when it was all over and I was hoping for awhile he would hang it up before that fight. You can't keep getting knocked out like that, especially at his age.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> I wouldn't call it pathetic, but I would agree that if there wasn't someone close to him telling him to retire, he probably would be fighting in Japan or other MMA organizations. I think it also helps that he is still on the UFC payroll and gets paid decent money for appearances.


Not a chance. Liddell retired because he wanted to and he knew that he couldn't compete at a high level after the Franklin fight. You don't think he could still fight on no name shows for a ton of money thanks to stupid promoters? Of course he could, everyone could. 

walls. You've made plenty of snide remarks about Liddell in the past, that one finally just set me off. Obviously I'm pretty defensive about the subject. Thanks for reading the column though.


----------



## Rush

walls said:


> You can say he went out fighting all you want, it was still pathetic. He came off as that athlete who doesn't know when to let it go and honestly if it weren't up to Dana he would still be going out there and getting knocked out. I respect Chuck for what he's done for MMA, but it's still the truth.


:hmm:



SteveMania said:


> Say what you will of how Chuck went out, at least he went out fighting the best and still has money so that he doesn't have to go fight in Prairie Fights at a fucking Indian casino to pay the bills.


says it all really.

Chuck lost to Evans (who went on to get the title), Shogun (who went on to get the title), and Franklin which made him realise he couldn't compete at the top.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

So on to something totally different.. 

Jon Jones and Rashad Evans have been going at it on twitter. Just thought you all should know...

http://addictedmma.com/story-News_2113_Rashad-Evans-Defends-Himself-on-Twitter.php


----------



## Rush

thats not Bones and Evans going at it on twitter. Thats Evans acting like a petulant child.


----------



## McQueen

Hope Bones knocks his bitch ass out.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Jones started this whole thing with his, "I could have finished him in practice but didn't out of respect because he is my elder" comment. What happens in practice, stays in practice. I don't blame Evans for coming back at him.


----------



## Rush

i don't blame evans but there's a difference in having a shot back and losing your nuts over a comment.


----------



## Mikey Damage

you know dana loves this.

he didnt want two friends pimping each other in prehype videos. he wanted the good stuff. he's getting it.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Rush said:


> i don't blame evans but there's a difference in having a shot back and losing your nuts over a comment.


Eh, Evans has never been the most mature/respectful guy in the world. Plus he knows what sells.


----------



## Walls

Mikey Damage said:


> you know dana loves this.
> 
> he didnt want two friends pimping each other in prehype videos. he wanted the good stuff. he's getting it.


Well this fight promotes itself, really. Two former best friends who wouldn't face each other out of respect, one goes down to injury while the other takes his spot and destroys the champion. One goes back on their word and agrees to fight, the other feels disrespected and now it's on. Youth vs. experience, blah blah blah oh the drama.

Jones is going to own him anyway, which is going to be great to see. Rashad is coming off a very long layoff as well, so that's not going to help him. Especially against Jones.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Anyone watch Bellator last night? These fuckin judges man.


----------



## SteveMania

For real. You know it's bad when you're expecting a shitty decision midway through the third.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

lol. I figured at least one judge would give Warren the fight 29-28 but the judge who gave him the fight 30-27 should be blacklisted.


----------



## Dark Church

They should develop a system where if judges make terrible choices on a consistent basis they get penalized. Example if two judges have it 30-27 for a guy and that third judge scores it 30-27 for the other guy that should be investigated. I am just getting sick of terrible judging and something needs to be done.


----------



## McQueen

The Cecil Peoples rule?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Dark Church said:


> They should develop a system where if judges make terrible choices on a consistent basis they get penalized. Example if two judges have it 30-27 for a guy and that third judge scores it 30-27 for the other guy that should be investigated. I am just getting sick of terrible judging and something needs to be done.


This would help but not solve everything. Ex. in the Warren/Galvao fight last night. All 3 judges scored it for Warren, so even though 30-27 was ridiculous, that judge doesn't really get punished but the other two agreed that Warren won as well. Same for something like Shogun/Machida 1. All 3 judges gave it to Machida, even though 95% of people thought Shogun won.

Judges just need to be held accountable. My buddy suggested that the judges need to be put out there for everyone to know. Cecil Peoples is a bad judge but he's not the only guy fucking up. He takes a lot of the criticism though because everyone knows Peoples due to his refereeing of fights. Show the judges before, during, and after the fight. Get the faces out there and then people will be singled out. Also, I'm in favor of judges needing a reason as to why they scored a fight a certain way, which would help better define the scoring criteria since it's sort of open for interpretation right now. Judges scorecards are passed out to media members after every fight (even if the fight doesn't go to a decision) so in a box on the scorecard, they need to put a reason as to why they scored the round the way they did.


----------



## Dark Church

I like that idea for them to explain their decision. Telling people that you saw someone controlling the tempo and landing more effective strikes may help people rather than just seeing a score they don't understand.


----------



## Mikey Damage

speaking of cecil peoples ... was he a ref during the strikeforce event?

i thought it was him reffing the melendez fight.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Gina Carano's opponent has been announced. Sarah D'Alelio. Shame it's not Germaine de Randamie.


----------



## Walls

I think judges should have to have trained in some form as well, it would give them a better understanding of everything that is going on if they experienced it themselves. I highly doubt this happens, unfortunately.


----------



## Myers

I saw an interview last year with "Big" John Mckarthy and he was teaching judges and other referees what to look for in a MMA fight. There was talk about hopefully having more competent judging in MMA in the next few years.


----------



## Walls

They can't come soon enough. I really do think you should have some sort of mma expereince in order to be a judge. I'm waiting for the days when all 3 judges are former fighters.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I don't see the big deal about former fighters being judges. Some fighters are just as dumb as judges. Plus I'm not sure there is a way to eliminate favoritism from fighters being judges. Like some fighters on twitter thought Keith Jardine beat (not drew) Gegard Mousasi because they're friends with Keith or trained with Keith or don't like Mousasi. I think Ricardo Almeida is a very intelligent guy and would make for a good judge but I wouldn't want him judging a fight that involves a Renzo Gracie student and he's the type of guy, given his fight style, who is more likely to reward a jiu-jitsu guy over others. 

Biggest problem in judging is that there's no real defined criteria. I know Goldberg runs down that stupid "effective strike, grappling, aggression, octagon control" shit before the event but it's so open for interpretation. Judges seem to reward aggression over anything (even if the aggression leads to the dude getting his ass kicked) and of course one takedown is 100 times more valuable than 50 stuffed takedowns.


----------



## seancarleton77

In the next few years Randy Couture, Dan Henderson and Wanderlei Silva would be fun as judges, and they actually know their shit, unlike those old fucks who consistently score the fight exactly opposite of the fighters, the fans and the freaking commentators. Big John McCarthy would also make a great judge.


----------



## Walls

I was going to suggest Randy as well. I'm hoping he at least replaces Rogan on commentary whenever the apocalypse comes and he retires. But maybe by that point Randy will have no interest.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I miss Randy joining the commentary booth for the main events


----------



## Stormbringer

I'd love to see Randy as a judge and honestly Rogan would be great cause 9 out of 10 times he calls it on the money.


----------



## Walls

Rogan would be an amazing judge, he has a shit load of knowledge and experience. I much, much prefer him on commentary though.


----------



## Stormbringer

walls said:


> Rogan would be an amazing judge, he has a shit load of knowledge and experience. I much, much prefer him on commentary though.


True true...but could he do both......hmmmm!


----------



## Dark Church

Rogan has his favorites though that he clearly marks for like Shogun, Couture, BJ and Leben so I don't know how fair he would be in their fights. Goldberg remains more impartial than Rogan does.


----------



## Walls

All Goldy does is just agree with Rogan on everything and shell out their sponsors. And I remember Rogan marked the fuck out for Shields when he fought Martin and even being the biggest Rogan mark ever I still found it highly annoying. But he's a very intelligent guy, there is no way he would be biased.


----------



## Myers

I don't see any athletic commission making Rogan,Goldberg, or any recent fighter a judge, at least not in the next ten years.

UFC 132 is looking great. 

* Champ Dominick Cruz vs. Urijah Faber (for bantamweight title)
* Wanderlei Silva vs. Chris Leben
* Carlos Condit vs. Dong Hyun Kim
* Ryan Bader vs. Tito Ortiz
* Melvin Guillard vs. Shane Roller
* Evan Dunham vs. George Sotiropoulos
* Brian Bowles and Takeya Mizugaki
* Anthony Njokuani vs. Andre Winner
* Erik Koch vs. Cub Swanson
* Dennis Siver vs. Matt Wiman


----------



## Walls

Pretty awesome card, looking forward to it.

And I don't see Rogan ever becoming a judge either and honestly I don't think he would even want to do it. I listen to his 2 podcasts every week and he has stated many times he just wants to commentate and more recently he said he wishes there wasn't as many UFC's as there is now because of the travel getting to be a little much. He also goes on the road for his stand up as well so with a wife and 2 daughters at home I can see why it would start to wear him down.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

WHO WANTS TO FUCKING TOUCH ME?!?!?!


----------



## Myers

I want to touch Brittney Palmer if that helps.


----------



## Walls

If Palmer had a bag over her face I would touch her.


----------



## Rush

walls, get the fuck out you raging ****.


----------



## Overrated

Rush said:


> walls, get the fuck out you raging ****.


.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> walls, get the fuck out you raging ****.


Oh please, Arianny is waaaaaaaaay hotter than Brittany. She's a butterface.


----------



## Rush

no way dude. Brittany is awesome.


----------



## Walls

She has a great ass, I'll give her that. She's just not really my type.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Lets not lose focus here guys. Brittney Palmer knows I exist. This is the first step towards our marriage. Or a restraining order.


----------



## -Mystery-

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lets not lose focus here guys. Brittney Palmer knows I exist. This is the first step towards our marriage. Or a restraining order.


Or both.

Marriage then restraining order is quite common today.


----------



## Dark Church

AMPLine4Life said:


> Lets not lose focus here guys. Brittney Palmer knows I exist. This is the first step towards our marriage. Or a restraining order.


:lmao awesome.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

walls said:


> If Palmer had a bag over her face I would touch her.


WTF man. 

I would give up a testicle for her. But yes, Arianny is more desirable.


----------



## Walls

I wouldn't give a ball for Arianny, even as hot as she is. In that hypothetical situation of testicle donation in return for ass the only chick I would do that for is Kim Kardashian. She is perfection personified, to me.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AMPLine4Life said:


> WHO WANTS TO FUCKING TOUCH ME?!?!?!


that could be any Jeremy at 5OZ!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I'd be fine with a marriage followed by a restraining order. 

You shut your whore mouth Mikey. My hard work has finally paid off. It's all downhill from here.

Arianny isn't as hot in person. She's still hot but she didn't knock me off my feet or anything when I saw her. She's also a try hard, which is a turn off.

And I'd never thought I'd see anyone call Brittney Palmer a "butterface." To each their own.


----------



## Walls

I personally am more surprised that people go as nuts as they do for Brittany. I was very underwhelmed when I first saw her. Again though, facially (bazinga) she just isn't my type.

Arianny comes off as really cunty whenever I see her in videos.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

To each their own man. Just one less person I have to kill to guarantee love.

So in actual news, Couture says Machida will be his last fight and then he might return to the broadcast booth. Glad to see Couture go out on his own terms but I seriously think that if he beats Machida (and I don't think he will, but I never count out Randy) then UFC will offer him a title shot. Maybe he'll turn it down and stick with the retirement but as a guy who likes to challenge himself, Jon Jones would be a hell of a challenge and a huge fight for everyone involved.


----------



## Myers

Yeah but Randy won't get past Machida. Let's face it, randy is done. It was fun to see him fight Vera (which in hindsight I think he lost), Coleman (easy win there), and Toney (no MMA experience whatsoever), but he isn't going to be able to clinch with Machida or probably not even get a takedown. Anytime he comes in he is going to get picked off and he will eventually over commit and get laid out. 

Jon Jones wouldn't be a challenge, it would be a massacre. Someone who is that young who is already a complete fighter would humiliate Randy.


----------



## Walls

Just as I said before, I think Machida will do cartwheels around Randy and then just blast him. I would be very, very surprised if he won that fight. I see no other outcome other than Jones destroying Randy if they fight.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

You guys did watch Rampage/Machida right? Rampage "won" because he pretty much controlled Machida against the cage for the majority of the rounds and roughed him up in the clinch. Couture could very easily do the exact same thing and win a decision. Just think it's dumb to completely write off Couture. Dude has made a career off winning fights that he wasn't supposed to.


----------



## Walls

Rampage also kept cutting Machida off as well, he stayed on him the entire time. Even so, I'd still be very surprised if Randy doesn't get blasted.


----------



## Myers

Rampage was able to cut him off because he had the stand up and the power to rival Machida, Couture isn't as fortunate. Randy is almost 48 and has been fed easier opponents for the last 16 months and he has taken time off to do movies. I would guess that he isn't doing much to prepare for the hardest fight he has had at 205 since Liddell 5 years ago. He is already looking past this fight towards retirement and doing more movies. Not to mention if Lyoto loses this fight that will make it 3 straight losses so I don't think he is taking a fight lightly, even if it is against an easier opponent. Randy is going to get a similar beating that Shogun got in his fight against jones, it's going to be that one sided.


----------



## Rush

I'm not counting out Randy (i have him in the fantasy league) but i think Machida will have enough to handle him. He won't get laid out, smashed etc. It will be another decision for Machida.



walls said:


> I wouldn't give a ball for Arianny, even as hot as she is. In that hypothetical situation of testicle donation in return for ass the only chick I would do that for is Kim Kardashian. She is perfection personified, to me.


Kim Kardashian? really? really?


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> I'm not counting out Randy (i have him in the fantasy league) but i think Machida will have enough to handle him. He won't get laid out, smashed etc. It will be another decision for Machida.
> 
> 
> 
> *Kim Kardashian? really? really?*


Really, really, really. Hottest woman alive, bar none to me.


----------



## Rush

Not even close for me. She is one of the most overrated chicks on the planet. to each their own i suppose.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I'm with Brushman. She is ridiculously annoying on the little glimpses of her show I have seen. She's got a tremendous ass for sure, but her face is alright. I obviously would be lying if I said I wouldn't hit it, but she's nowhere near hottest in the world imo. And she's had a lot of black guy dick in her .


----------



## Myers

I find Kim Kardashian physically attractive, but once you hear her voice and see her get stuffed by Ray J, her stock drops immensely for me. 

I have been stuck on Marissa Miller and Diora Baird for a couple years now, I would kill many people if they asked me to.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Myers said:


> Rampage was able to cut him off because he had the stand up and the power to rival Machida, Couture isn't as fortunate. Randy is almost 48 and has been fed easier opponents for the last 16 months and he has taken time off to do movies. I would guess that he isn't doing much to prepare for the hardest fight he has had at 205 since Liddell 5 years ago. He is already looking past this fight towards retirement and doing more movies. Not to mention if Lyoto loses this fight that will make it 3 straight losses so I don't think he is taking a fight lightly, even if it is against an easier opponent. Randy is going to get a similar beating that Shogun got in his fight against jones, it's going to be that one sided.


Rampage may have the power to hurt Machida but he's not as smart or diverse as Couture. Plus Couture is much better at getting inside than Rampage is. And lol at Couture taking Machida lightly or looking past him. He's never half assed anything, he wouldn't have taken this fight if he wasn't going to put full effort into it. If he loses this fight, it'll be because Machida is just better, not because Couture wasn't 100% into it.

I'd seriously be shocked if it's a one sided beatdown. Really, besides the Evans fight, when has Machida ever delivered a one sided beatdown? And even the Evans fight was slow for 8 minutes and then one quick explosion by Machida. That's what I expect this fight to be. It'll be really slow and then Machida will eventually catch Couture and finish him but to say Couture is going to take a beating like Shogun did just seems absurd.


----------



## Walls

Rockhead said:


> I'm with Brushman. She is ridiculously annoying on the little glimpses of her show I have seen. She's got a tremendous ass for sure, but her face is alright. I obviously would be lying if I said I wouldn't hit it, but she's nowhere near hottest in the world imo. And she's had a lot of black guy dick in her .


I could care less about the number of black guys she's been with. I've been with a Jamaican and a Trinidadian so I would be rather hypocritical to look down on that. She just needs some kegals, she'll be good.

Although, I have to say, she is annoying as fuck in her sex tape. She says "Baby" or "Oh baby" 10,000 times over the course of it and honestly I would have told her to shut the fuck up after awhile.


----------



## Dark Church

When are people going to learn that you never count out Randy Couture?


----------



## SteveMania

One stiff body kick from Vera sent Randy careening, Nog never known for his punching power floored Randy twice. It's obvious Randy can't absorb the same shots anymore which means it won't take a killer salvo from Machida to wrap things up. This whole 'never count Randy out' talk is immaterial, father time has caught up with him and unless we see the very worst incarnation of Machida, he's going to hack into Randy's head like wild fruit.


----------



## Myers

SteveMania said:


> One stiff body kick from Vera sent Randy careening, Nog never known for his punching power floored Randy twice. It's obvious Randy can't absorb the same shots anymore which means it won't take a killer salvo from Machida to wrap things up. This whole 'never count Randy out' talk is immaterial, father time has caught up with him and unless we see the very worst incarnation of Machida, he's going to hack into Randy's head like wild fruit.


Pretty much everything I said, but just worded better.


----------



## MITB

I will never count Randy out regardless of situation. He's got enough experience and know-how to make a fight interesting. Don't get me wrong, I think Machida will win by TKO but it wouldn't be a complete 'WOW' moment if Couture wins.

Oh and FTR, Rampage did beat Machida in the judges eyes and my eyes, so I'm offended by any 'won' talk!!!!

Brittney>>>Kim K. Brittney responded to me on Twitter not too long ago, so instant bonus points.


----------



## Walls

I'm really getting into the AMP way of thinking, less guys into Kim the less I have to kill.

Rampage was the clear winner in their fight, I have no idea why even Rampage was shocked at the end. Probably because the 3rd round was obviously fresh in his mind and he got fucked up in that round.

Fitch is out for 6 months for shoulder surgery.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> Don't get me wrong, I think Machida will win by TKO but it wouldn't be a complete 'WOW' moment if Couture wins.



Yes, it would. In fact it'd be astounding if Randy made it competitive period, much less win. There's far too big a disparity in speed that it's going to be apparent early, it's obvious Randy can't absorb much anymore and his reflexes are shot if a geriatric, shopworn Nog can outspeed him.

As for Rampage/Machida, it wasn't a robbery but it wasn't clear either. Most of Rampage's offense was based on faux-aggression, the main criterion nowadays, and him mostly whiffing on twos and threes. One glancing uppercut doesn't win rounds and neither do the few body kicks Machida landed. You could maybe give Rampage the second, but he clearly lost the third and hardly did enough to win the first.


----------



## Walls

I agree about the faux aggression. Like I said before, Rampage kept cutting Machida off and not letting him circle around him like he normally does and it kinda looked like Machida was backing off all the time. I'd like to see a rematch between the two. Maybe they can do it after Rampage obliterates Hamill.


----------



## McQueen

I don't think it will happen but I wouldn't be astounded if Randy wins via Grapplefuck. I hope he wins though Machida to me is the equivalent of Jon Fitch to everyone else. He bores the fuck out of me when he isn't knocking Rashads bitch ass out or butchering the English language.


----------



## Walls

I love watching Machida fight and I love his style. I'm in the minority on that one, I know. He fights very intelligently.


----------



## McQueen

Oh definately i'm not knocking the way the guy fights really because its brilliant I just generally don't enjoy watching it.


----------



## Walls

I can honestly say that while I don't like some guys, there isn't one guy that I don't like watching because of his style. I know Fitch takes a lot of shit for just laying on guys, but so what? Learn how to get the fuck up. To me it's impressive if someone can physically hold another person down and control them. While sometimes it's not as exciting, I just love watching fights and will watch anyone at anytime.


----------



## SteveMania

A year and a half is a long time competitively for a 47-year-old and it was that long ago when Randy barely got by Vera, a fight where he was dropped and mounted. It would be pretty crazy to think he'd grapplefuck a guy with much better footwork and sense of distance than Vera.

I like Randy, but I don't see his body holding up for 15 minutes unless we get a super passive Machida hampered by injury. Otherwise it won't go more than two, bank on it.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, I don't see it going past 2 either. My jaw will honestly drop if he beats Machida, I don't see it happening at all.

I just read something where Lesnar made over 5 million dollars last year for his two fights. Also, Arianny apparently recorded a song called "Fight To Love Me" and it's atrocious.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

First single.


----------



## SteveMania

Last single.


----------



## Myers

That's awful


----------



## Dark Church

Just because you are attractive doesn't mean you can sing. Not as bad as Kim Kardashian but still bad.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Out of curiosity.. do any of you guys play WMAMA3(World of MMA 3) ? Same guy that makes the EWR/TEW


----------



## Walls

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Out of curiosity.. do any of you guys play WMAMA3(World of MMA 3) ? Same guy that makes the EWR/TEW


Is it free?


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Daffney's Boy Toy said:


> Out of curiosity.. do any of you guys play WMAMA3(World of MMA 3) ? Same guy that makes the EWR/TEW


I played the first two installments. Was enjoyable but since it's not available on Mac, I had to use VMFusion to load it up and that was just a pain in the ass and I didn't play it enough to justify the $35 so I skipped the 3rd version. If Ryland ever developed the game for Mac (something I doubt ever happens) then I'd buy it and probably TEW as well.


----------



## Myers

So there has been talk of Nick Diaz possibly boxing Sergio Martinez. If this happens, Nick Diaz will die in the middle of the ring.


----------



## seancarleton77

Someone should tell Nick Diaz you debut against a guy with two or three fights, not a guy who can murder you. I bet if Dana offered to sign Diaz and give him GSP he would go to UFC.


----------



## Dark Church

Of course he would but that wouldn't happen. If he went to the UFC right now Dana would probably book him against Dan Hardy or someone else known for his stand up like Lytle or Condit.


----------



## Overrated

diaz vs condit would be a sick fight. 

that single is horrible.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

walls said:


> Is it free?


Demo is. Game itself is like $30ish.


----------



## Dark Church

Belfort/Akiyama is booked for 133 which is a very uninteresting and questionable booking. I also would have expected Belfort to fight on the show in Brazil.


----------



## HBK_718

Dark Church said:


> Belfort/Akiyama is booked for 133 which is a very uninteresting and questionable booking. I also would have expected Belfort to fight on the show in Brazil.


I don't think it's too questionable. The Brazil card is stacking up already. Both Nogueiras are expected to fight, Shogun, and Anderson Silva possibly. Some huge names there. 

I want to see Belfort vs. Wanderlei Silva. Hopefully, these two legends go at it following their respective bouts with Akiyama and Leben.


----------



## McQueen

Wouldn't see a Wand/Belfort fight going too well for Wand with his throwing looping hooks, shot chin and Belfort's speed.


----------



## Walls

Vitor is going to blast Akiyama, no question. That would then make it 3 in a row for Akiyama, wonder what happens to him then?


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Jason 'Mayhem' Miller Signs With UFC*



> The popular middleweight has signed a new multi-fight agreement with the organization, Miller's manager Ryan Parsons confirmed with MMA Fighting.
> 
> "Mayhem" had not competed for Strikeforce since last April when he defeated Tim Stout on the undercard of Strikeforce: Nashville. He went on to defeat one of his MMA idols, Kazushi Sakuraba, at DREAM.16 in September, which stands as his last fight to date.
> 
> The star of MTV's Bully Beatdown last fought for the UFC in 2005 when he dropped a unanimous decision to Georges St-Pierre. Two years later, Miller returned to Zuffa, defeating Hiromitsu Miura via unanimous decision at WEC 27.
> 
> "I will beat the brakes off most of the guys in the middleweight divisions in the UFC," he said. "I guaran-damn-tee it."


Great news.


----------



## Mikey Damage

great for the pre-hype videos. not sure he'll ever get to a title fight, though.


----------



## Dark Church

UFC's middleweight division getting a known name though is great because I think 185 is their weakest division at the moment. Marquardt dropping to 170 didn't help anything either. CB Dolloway could be a good debut fight for him.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

UFC would be really stupid to give Miller, Dollaway in his first fight seeing as CB just lost and kinda sucks. Gotta give Miller and tough and well known guy. I think Sonnen because the build up would be great and there's a Diaz/Miller tie in but I doubt that happens either. Bisping would be fun as well.


----------



## Myers

I think Miller would have a very good chance against Bisping, I think he would just get grappled to death by sonnen though.

Franklin/Lil Nog has been added to UFC 133 in Philly. I like the match-up, should be an interesting stand-up fight.


----------



## thepunisherkills

I just wanna see mayhem back on my tv. Sf hasnt used him well this past year. Diaz/mayhem down the road...i can dream 
BTW just purchased my tickets for Strikeforce Dallas :gun:


----------



## HBK_718

walls said:


> Vitor is going to blast Akiyama, no question. That would then make it 3 in a row for Akiyama, wonder what happens to him then?


Yoshihiro Akiyama's fights have received "Fight of the Night" honors. I doubt Dana White would let him go with that on his resume. The U.F.C. needs a popular figure to expand into the Japanese market; Akiyama is their guy. He just needs to start winning.


----------



## McQueen

Maybe Dana will personally start greasing him then.


----------



## Duke Silver

Jon Hamm Sandwich said:


> Maybe Dana will personally start greasing him then.


Well it worked for Bisping. 8*D


----------



## seancarleton77

Mayhem in UFC is 100 percent win!


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Mayhem vs. Aaron Simpson at UFC 132.

Meh. I actually like Simpson but I expected Miller to face someone a bit better/well known in his debut. Fight will probably be on Spike or maybe Facebook because 132 is stacked beyond belief.


----------



## SteveMania

Kind of dull, mainly because I expected so much more from Simpson since he ripped through Herman. It's been ho-hum performance after ho-hum performance ever since and considering his age we've probably seen his best work.


----------



## Myers

Yeah but to the fans that watch only UFC (which is most mma fans) miller isn't anybody they would know. They will probably hype up his previous fights with GSP and Shields to show that he is a veteran and can hold his own.

I would think the main reason (aside from the money) that he signed with the UFC was because he wasn't going to get the Nick Diaz fight and the MW division there is non existent now. I like Mayhem and the character he brings to MMA, it will be interesting to see how he does against an Alan Belcher or a Michael Bisping.


----------



## theREIGN™

Actually, I've got a few friends that know who Mayhem is just because he was on MTV. Glad to see him in the UFC.


----------



## McQueen

Hopefully Miller fights Silva and tries to do a kip up and eats a flying knee for his trouble.


----------



## Mizunderstood

Hopefully they let Miller coach TUF.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jon Jones tore a ligament in his hand. 

Jones out, Davis in. Rashad Evans vs Phil Davis at 133.


----------



## Walls

That fucking sucks. A lot. I was looking forward to Jones blasting him. I could care less about Rashad/Davis. They are trying to make Davis out to be Jon Jones 2.0 and the only things they have in common are that they are black and are in the same division.


----------



## Myers

What really sucks is that if somehow Davis gets past Evans, they will probably set up Jones/Davis sometime this year. I highly doubt Rashad will lose to Davis though.


----------



## Walls

My statement of him not being Jon Jones 2.0 will become very evident if he faces Jones and get's blasted into another hemisphere.


----------



## -Mystery-

PHIL DAVIS.


----------



## Myers

Vitor Belfort contracted Hep A, but he should be able to fight Akiyama at 133.

"Filthy" Tom Lawlor has a death wish against Maiqual Falcao at UFC 134.


----------



## Walls

I knew about B&C but I had no info until now about Hep A. Seems like he lucked out.


----------



## Dark Church

Phil Davis is getting KO'd against Rashad. I really like Davis but his stand up is weak and he isn't ready for this fight. Not to mention Rashad may be able to cancel out the wrestling as well. Terrible match up for Davis and I don't even know why they would book this. I haven't been this confused since Sadollah was booked against Dong Hyung Kim.


----------



## Mikey Damage

They booked it because I believe everyone else isn't available. Except Shogun but who knows his condition. 

I'm with Myers, if Davis/Jones goes down in 2011 that is way too early. Davis needs to sure up his shit before he gets in the cage with Jones.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

Shogun's fighting Forrest at the Rio event I think.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yeha, youre right.

i dont think anyone else main-event worthy is unbooked.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

When's Stephan Bonnar's next fight?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

METALLICA_RULES said:


> When's Stephan Bonnar's next fight?


Hopefully ASAP, WAR American Psycho!

Ello guys, finally found a home and have the internet 

Could they Give Machida the shot and book Handy Vs Fedro??

Yes Please!


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Hopefully ASAP, WAR American Psycho!
> 
> *Ello guys, finally found a home and have the internet *
> 
> Could they Give Machida the shot and book Handy Vs Fedro??
> 
> Yes Please!


Congrats dude =)


----------



## AMPLine4Life

They booked Davis because they want the winner of the Evans fight to get a title shot and if they went with Shogun, and Shogun won, they thought no one would want to see Shogun/Jones 2 after what we just saw. It's logical but completely contradictory considering that if Lesnar beats JDS, he's going to face Cain even though Cain just massacred him. They should have waited until Machida beat Couture and then have him face Evans. Would be a revenge fight for Evans, enough time has passed that they could do the rematch, and if Machida beat Evans they could give Machida the title shot.

In other news, we at 5OZ are giving away a Blu Ray copy of Ultimate Gracie. So if you have a PS3 or a Blu Ray player, take a couple of moments and enter: http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2011/04/26/the-5-oz-submission-ultimate-gracie/


----------



## Walls

Jones/Machida would be really interesting. Jones isn't going to let Machida circle him and I think Jones would close the distance really quickly. Plus, Jones has a massive reach and that's going to help a lot.


----------



## SteveMania

It's a good match-up, both guys have an equitable chance against each other and neither have anything to offer Jones. Normally Rashad has to work for his takedowns against lesser wrestlers than Davis, he's shown an iffy gas tank and for all the lauding he gets on the feet, isn't very good there. Neither is Davis but at least he snaps his head back to avoid getting hit, and when he gets the takedown is great positionally. With that said Jones/Davis is a much better fight in two years.


----------



## Myers

I just read today that the UFC is going to stream a live panel discussion with all 7 of the current UFC champions on friday. I guarantee that the majority of questions will center around a possible GSP/Silva or Silva/Jones fight in the future.


----------



## Walls

That panel is going to be interesting.

I just watched this, thought it was kinda funny: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/321528/A-day-in-the-life-of-the-Executive-Iceman/

A day in the life of the Executive Iceman. I also just watched Dana's latest video blog and he fucking OWNS his CFO in it. Hard. Dana was legit pissed with him and what he did was hilarious. It's about 5ish mins into the video, if anyone cares for a laugh. Don't piss off DFW, apparently.


----------



## MITB

The Rashad fight is a lose-lose situation for Davis IMO. Either he loses the fight (which I think he will, Evans has KO power and Davis was hit enough by Lil Nog to suggest Evans will connect) or he wins the fight and fights Jones far too soon. Not the best bit of matchmaking Joe Silva's ever done. Given 4 or so more fights, the UFC could really promote Mr Wonderful as a legit threat to Jones, whereas if he fights him soon, no-ones buying it. 

Evans should've been matched up with Franklin. A marketable match-up, name value and very winnable fight. Keeps Rashad ticking over and relevant in the title hunt. Rich's fight with Lil Nog has only just been announced so the UFC could quite easily change it. They've changed fights before to suit them.

Davis could quite easily have taken a small step back and fought a guy like Bonnar, Cane (who the UFC could make a good hype highlight video with), or the winner of Matyushenko/Brilz. Fighting Bonnar or Janitor would probably be in the UFC's best interest because they'll have the whole 'performance against common opponents' angle to play in the build up to Jones/Davis. Hypothetically speaking of course.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

I don't see how beating Evans and getting a title shot, even if it might be too early but everyone is all over Jones' nuts right now that it seems like he should retire because no one is going to beat him, is a "losing" situation for Davis. Hell, even if he loses Evans it might not be such a bad thing because he'll at least get the experience.

The Franklin fight makes no sense considering UFC wants Evans, or whoever beats him, to get a title shot. Griffin would have a better case if he beats Shogun. Hell, Hamill would have a better case if he beats Rampage.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> Either he loses the fight (which I think he will, Evans has KO power and Davis was hit enough by Lil Nog to suggest Evans will connect) or he wins the fight and fights Jones far too soon.



Unless you missed the fight, you've got to know this is bullshit.

In 15 minutes Rogerio landed nothing meaningful against Davis, who at least had the ability to peck away with kicks to prevent Rogerio from getting inside that wingspan. Offensively Minotoro is a better boxer than Rashad, the difference is Rashad makes up for his lack of technique with better handspeed and big time hays in his repertoire. His footwork is shit, he moves off his back foot, he still paws to gauge the range (which if you know anything about boxing, is rudimentary level material) and lunges in with wild hooks when he can't cover distance. That's not to say he can't make Davis go meemees because Davis' relative inexperience, but it's not even worth discussing. If Rashad wins, it'll most likely be in the scrambles and/or getting takedowns himself.


----------



## MITB

AMPLine4Life said:


> The Franklin fight makes no sense considering UFC wants Evans, or whoever beats him, to get a title shot. Griffin would have a better case if he beats Shogun. Hell, Hamill would have a better case if he beats Rampage.


I'm not on Jones nuts, far from it. He still has to beat a top tier guy NOT coming back from a year-odd lay off before I drink the cool aid.

If Franklin did beat Evans it wouldn't necessitate a title shot for Ace, you'd still have either Machida, Rampage or Forrest in line for a title shot. Can't see all three of them losing.

It's a losing situation for Phil in terms of how big he could be and how big the Davis/Jones fight could be. Why derail his momentum by backing him into a corner? If this was the MW division, then fair enough but there's no need to push Davis so hard when there are at least 4 other top contenders.





SteveMania said:


> Unless you missed the fight, you've got to know this is bullshit...If Rashad wins, it'll most likely be in the scrambles and/or getting takedowns himself.


Nog DID land though but not with significant power, and as you said yourself, Rashad has quicker hands and more power, so regardless of technique, he has a bigger chance of connecting on Davis than Lil Nog did. Davis's stand-up defence is not to the point where Rashad's basic level of boxing won't be a concern.

And I totally disagree that the fight will be won in the scramble or by takedowns, I think Evans will look at Phil's stand-up and fancy his chances of stuffing the takedown and banging him.


----------



## Myers

If Davis gets past Evans, I think they will give the shot to Rampage after he beats Hamill. Evans/Davis doesn't really matter, Evans has this one in the bag. He's just going to grind out another decision. Ever since he got schooled on his feet by Machida, he has only used his strikes to set up takedowns. He wised up and realized that his only claim to fame on his feet was knocking out the glass joe version of Chuck Liddell. I think his speed, athleticism, and experience will be to much for Davis and it will be an easy victory for Rashad.


----------



## Walls

When Rampage beats Hamill and if he gets the title shot after that, I think he is fucked. Unless Rampage tags him while he's closing the distance, I think Jones is going to toss him around and then elbow the shit out of him.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> Nog DID land though but not with significant power, and as you said yourself, Rashad has quicker hands and more power, so regardless of technique, he has a bigger chance of connecting on Davis than Lil Nog did. Davis's stand-up defence is not to the point where Rashad's basic level of boxing won't be a concern.
> 
> And I totally disagree that the fight will be won in the scramble or by takedowns, I think Evans will look at Phil's stand-up and fancy his chances of stuffing the takedown and banging him.



Big punching power and speed means little when you can't cover distance, and Rashad always initiates off his rear foot. Watch any one of his fights, he rarely cuts guys off to rip combinations together, he's a traditional clinch against the cage, pummel and drive type of fighter, always has been and always will be.

The scramble will be material here because Rashad isn't easy to keep down and when he puts it together can run the pipe better than just about anyone in the division. His striking has always been sensationalized because of two flashy knockouts, one against a perennial journeyman and another against a faded Chuck. The guy still paws to get his timing down, that shit won't fly even against Davis' defense.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> Big punching power and speed means little when you can't cover distance, and Rashad always initiates off his rear foot. Watch any one of his fights, he rarely cuts guys off to rip combinations together, he's a traditional clinch against the cage, pummel and drive type of fighter, always has been and always will be.
> 
> The scramble will be material here because Rashad isn't easy to keep down and when he puts it together can run the pipe better than just about anyone in the division. His striking has always been sensationalized because of two flashy knockouts, one against a perennial journeyman and another against a faded Chuck. The guy still paws to get his timing down, that shit won't fly even against Davis' defense.


I accept your point about distance, however Davis is gonna have to engage and he will end up closing the distance for Rashad. Evans is a counter-puncher and it'll be interesting to see how Phil deals with that style.

Lil Nog stuffed the double but succumbed to the single, I don't think Rashad will see the takedown offence of Davis as an obstacle he can't overcome. Both men are gonna be hard to keep down and they'll know that. Two wrestlers normally equals a boxing match. Say what you want about Rashad's striking but it's a damn sight better than Wonderful's!


----------



## HBK_718

Myers said:


> I just read today that the UFC is going to stream a live panel discussion with all 7 of the current UFC champions on friday. I guarantee that the majority of questions will center around a possible GSP/Silva or Silva/Jones fight in the future.


Don't be surprised if they give Aldo/Edgar a little attention too. That's a dream match that has a greater chance of happening than GSP/Silva and Silva/Jones.


----------



## Rush

Wouldn't exactly call Aldo/Edgar a dream match. Would be a great fight if they ever out it together but far from a dream fight.


----------



## Walls

Aldo/Edgar is a dream fight in my eyes. And I think it's going to happen. Aldo is going to wipe out the 45 division and a move up to 55 isn't an insane thought, he has stated he wants to do it and if that happens everyone at 55 is fucked. As much as I like Edgar, I say Aldo blasts him inside of 3 rounds.

Apparently Diego is going to be fighting Hughes in the fall. Interesting fight.

Also, Dana just completely owned Jenna Jemason on Twitter. It started by Tito ragging on Chuck for that Day In The Life Of The Executive Iceman video they posted:

Funny video by @danawhite but horrible acting by @chuckliddell. Nice to see to I'm still relevant to them and the @ufc.

To which Dana replied: @titoortiz bro u r the last guy on earth that should be raggin on peoples acting skills.

Which led to Jenna opening up her load dumpster and saying: @danawhite your the last guy in the world that should be ragging on Tito not being liked. Um, you pay him a fortune

Then Dana ended the fight by saying: @jennajameson hey jenna SHUT THE FUCK UP and mind ur biz! @titoortiz put her on a fuckin leash!!!

:lmao


----------



## Myers

I could see Hughes retiring if he gets humiliated again. 

Hughes will always be one of my favorite fighters, the first mma match I ever watched was Hughes/Newton I back in 2001, and I have watched religiously ever since.

Dana White said that he expects the winner of Florian/Nunes to get Aldo next.


----------



## seancarleton77

Anyone else excited about the stacked card and probably the loudest audience in combat sports history being only one day away?


----------



## Walls

The UFC needs to mic their crowds better, it never really comes off to me like they are going apeshit, except in Montreal. But I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

if you want to watch the Q and A with the 7 champs, click on this 

http://www.ufc.tv/ufc/video/ufc-129-super-7-fight-club-qa/461


----------



## HBK_718

Mikey Damage said:


> if you want to watch the Q and A with the 7 champs, click on this
> 
> http://www.ufc.tv/ufc/video/ufc-129-super-7-fight-club-qa/461


I wish G.S.P. was questioned about the possibility of a match with Anderson Silva.

Anderson Silva didn't shoot-down the idea of moving up to 205. Hopefully, a match with him and Jones can happen down the road.


----------



## Walls

Anderson stated on Ariel Helwani's show a few days ago he is staying at 85 and not going up to 05 because of both Nog's and Machida being at 05. Anderson spoke in english the entire time as well, it's gotten a lot better. I'm also dying to see his new documentary. Anderson looked like a bad motherfucker too on that show, he always looks like a pimp.

It's crazy around the city here today. I live about an hour and a half outside of Toronto and I went out to grab some things for tonight and everywhere is just fucking packed, racing to grab shit for whatever parties they are going to be having for tonight. There's something in the air, as cliche as that sounds, but it's true. I'm an hour and a half away and the buzz around here is insane. Can only imagine what TO is like itself.

It's amazing how much of a god GSP is here.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Walls said:


> Anderson stated on Ariel Helwani's show a few days ago he is staying at 85 and not going up to 05 because of both Nog's and Machida being at 05. Anderson spoke in english the entire time as well, it's gotten a lot better. I'm also dying to see his new documentary. Anderson looked like a bad motherfucker too on that show, he always looks like a pimp.
> 
> It's crazy around the city here today. I live about an hour and a half outside of Toronto and I went out to grab some things for tonight and everywhere is just fucking packed, racing to grab shit for whatever parties they are going to be having for tonight. There's something in the air, as cliche as that sounds, but it's true. I'm an hour and a half away and the buzz around here is insane. Can only imagine what TO is like itself.
> 
> It's amazing how much of a god GSP is here.


Sounds awesome! I wish I was in Toronto today. Will be watching the fight with my family before driving back Florida on Monday.


----------



## Proc

Tonight will be my first ever UFC ppv. All the hype caught up with me. Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Walls

You picked a good time to start.

I just watched some ESPN thing and GSP can punch harder than Shogun can kick. And GSP's punch has more pounds of force (or whatever it is) than Cain's does. Pretty incredible. Technique, ladies and gentleman.


----------



## reDREDD

Im confused, so GSP can drop 20 pounds before the weigh off, then legally gain 20 pounds in time for the fight the next day?


----------



## Myers

redeadening said:


> Im confused, so GSP can drop 20 pounds before the weigh off, then legally gain 20 pounds in time for the fight the next day?


Yep, unless they start doing another weigh in the morning of the fight and regulate how much the fighter can weigh after the first weigh in. I'd like to think of it as all part of the training, some fighters have it down to a science.


----------



## Walls

redeadening said:


> Im confused, so GSP can drop 20 pounds before the weigh off, then legally gain 20 pounds in time for the fight the next day?


This is always funny to me too. They make a big deal about weigh ins and then sometimes Goldy and Rogan will just outwardly say so and so is 20 pounds heavier or something like that. Kinda makes the whole weight class thing silly, but it's not. If that makes any sense. I just find it interesting that they have to be a certain weight for one day and if they are 2 pounds over they give up some of their money but we all know the next day if they cut correctly they are usually at least 10 pounds heavier walking in there anyway.

In boxing they always had the weigh ins the day of (I believe, or at least they used to), but in MMA they are the day before.


----------



## reDREDD

But isnt weight loss at this speed kinda dangerous?


----------



## Myers

redeadening said:


> But isnt weight loss at this speed kinda dangerous?


I think it can be if not done properly, but most MMA fighters have been doing this for many years and know their limitations when it comes to cutting weight. Also, all the UFC fighters get tests the weekend before they fight to check to see if they are healthy enough to fight.


----------



## Dark Church

I actually hope Shields wins so GSP can go fight Silva without having to have a vacant WW title.


----------



## Mikey Damage

if GSP loses, I don't think he moves up to 185.

I think he tries to get a rematch vs Shields.


----------



## WillTheBloody

UFC Prelims on Facebook have been EPIC so far, at least the finishes have. Flyaingle Choke AND a Backfist KO!!!!


----------



## Walls

Now is the point where I leave this thread until after 129. I've gotten too high before and came in here before I watched it like a dumb ass and I have one part of that down already so I need not repeat the other.

And cutting weigh usually isn't dangerous. Usually guys look really strung out at the weigh ins if they did it wrong. Shields had a shitty cut his last fight and he looked like he had AIDS at the weigh ins and performed terribly the next night. Most guys have it down.


----------



## Rmx820

Nate's neck broken yet?


----------



## Dark Church

The prelims were great and a few impressive finishes. If Rory can throw Nate around like that I would hate to see what guys like Koscheck, Sanchez or GSP would do to him. Actually I would love to see that because I can't stand the Diaz brothers.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Damn I usually have them, but does anyone have a stream and can they pm me it?


----------



## Paroxysm

Pretty excited for this card. Pulling for Shields (feel like the only guy in the world.)


----------



## PGSucks

I'm rooting for Shields tonight


----------



## Dark Church

I am pulling for Shields as well. I am not a big fan of his but I am sick to death of the GSP/Silva shit so if there is any chance of that going away it will make me happy.


----------



## C-Cool

The way this fight is going, prepare for a weird decision.

EDIT: Nope, solid decision for Henderson.


----------



## PGSucks

Well, that was quick


----------



## Rmx820

welp. I wasn't really looking forward to that fight.

the egg is now on my face.


----------



## C-Cool

Determined Vladimir is a victorious Vladimir.


----------



## Cre5po

Is it me or for 50,000 people in the stadium does it seem incredibly quiet? 

I totally forgot this was on but damn that was quick. Shocked Brilz didn't last longer tbh


----------



## killacamt

I'm not sure I can get used to this new start time yet


----------



## killacamt

I am pretty sure I will be getting next months as well. and good luck to Couture tonight


----------



## C-Cool

Crespo4000 said:


> Is it me or for 50,000 people in the stadium does it seem incredibly quiet?
> 
> I totally forgot this was on but damn that was quick. Shocked Brilz didn't last longer tbh


That's mostly the fault of the design of the stadium itself, rather than the crowd.

The acoustics of the stadium are definitely not "state-of-the-art". I heard from someone down there that the noise in the area is severely loud, but travels up and around the area, rather than towards the middle of it.

It's an structural flaw, so to speak. An issue an engineer would understand, using physics.

It happens in wrestling PPVs as well, but gets masked as a "bad crowd", rather than what actually happens.


----------



## Rmx820

IF this actually is Randy's last fight, I hope he wins, or at the least, doesn't get bodied.


----------



## Cre5po

C-Cool said:


> That's mostly the fault of the design of the stadium itself, rather than the crowd.
> 
> The acoustics of the stadium are definitely not "state-of-the-art". I heard from someone down there that the noise in the area is severely loud, but travels up and around the area, rather than towards the middle of it.
> 
> It's an structural flaw, so to speak. An issue an engineer would understand, using physics.
> 
> It happens in wrestling PPVs as well, but gets masked as a "bad crowd", rather than what actually happens.


Thanks for the detailed response 

Wasn't implying the crowd were awful as such just wondered why it appeared to be dead. It's weird having such a huge crowd and not being able to have it rumble through the TV - shame really. 

Anyway look forward to this match but I can't see Couture winning this match against Lyoto. I hope he proves me wrong though, can't stand Machidas "style"


----------



## PGSucks

What a kick!


----------



## Cre5po

Ouch. 

What a kick.


----------



## TKOK

does anybody have a stream?


----------



## PuroresuPride18

I hate to ask, but does anybody have a stream?


----------



## El Conquistador

Good night sweet Couture. What a highlight reel knockout.


----------



## C-Cool

Damn!

I saw dental fragments on that replay.


----------



## killacamt

I didn't expect Machida to do it like that...


----------



## PGSucks

Hmm...according to my stream, those Brits must love their online gambling


----------



## killacamt

I don't even like Canada all that much but this opening video is nice...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

any streams?


----------



## Rmx820

Jose kind of seems tired already :|


----------



## C-Cool

Rmx820 said:


> Jose kind of seems tired already :|


He's still winning in all aspects, right now.

Maybe this could affect round 3, but it doesn't look like it right now.

What's up with the quick stand ups from Big John?

EDIT: Okay... maybe it is a bit worrying that's he's a bit tired. Maybe it's his adrenaline wearing off, but he looks a little gassed and/or slow.


----------



## Rmx820

That's disgusting.


----------



## C-Cool

It's like he's growing something on his head.

Hominick needs to consider his safety after this round.


----------



## C-Cool

Hominick and his second brain is fighting on, punching and getting the crowd on their feet.


----------



## C-Cool

Well... THAT, my friends, is a great candidate for fight of the night, just for that last round.

Nice work from both fighters, and that _thing_ on Hominick's head.


----------



## Cre5po

Hominick was outstanding considering the damage he had taken and his second head hanging out as well. 

He may not have won for his first child but damn he should be proud. 

Huge credit to him that was an amazing fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

this card is delivering. great night of fights thus far


----------



## C-Cool

For this main event, I'm going with my "Two Wrestlers" theory.

Two really good wrestlers, if they even out, got wacky against each other. Expect anything...

Unless GSP is a better wrestler than Shields... or worse, the other way around...

You know, that theory of mine would work... if GSP's Jackson Camp game plan didn't put Shields at such a disadvantage (jabbing, pain, more pain).

Boxing like a Klitschko Brother out there. Geez.

Shields has yet to figure out why he's a wrestler first in this fight. Let's hope that changes, or else he's Koscheck.

Just set up the superfight. Nothing is really challenging him, at this point.


----------



## Cre5po

I'm quite disappointed in the main event tbh from both guys 

I'm not really that passionate about the sport to know what to expect in terms of gameplans but from the basis of it I assumed Shields would at least try and take GSP down at least once, mainly because of the striking aspect. 

With that not happening (And I understand his eye was damaged) I was annoyed at the lack of damage (As Joe said) GSP managed to dish out. 

Overall though a great PPV - got to love having ESPN sometimes


----------



## Mikey Damage

another non-finish from GSP. This is getting ridiculous here. He's too good to not get finishes.


----------



## BMR

Really solid card, and props to Hominick for hanging in there, even with a infant side welt growing on his head.

Shields hung in there, and I'm surprised he didn't go for more takedowns, as he didn't try for more than a few unless I missed something. Really nothing left for GSP again at 170, but if he moves up to fight Silva, and comes in with the gameplan of fighting for a decision like he has been doing, he's going to get worked over. Silva can hang with him in the stand up better than anyone he's faced during his run, and he's going to be on the aggressive and push the pace of the fight.


----------



## HBK_718

To me, it seemed like G.S.P. played it super safe.

Weird game plan by Shields. I was hoping that "not yet" comment from one of his corner-men was a foreshadow of something interesting to come, but nothing tremendous happened. Anti-climatic main-event, considering all the hype around the ground game between these two. I really wished we saw a little grappling.

Shields managed to win some rounds, at least in the opinion of two judges. That hasn't happened in a while when someone fights G.S.P. so kudos to him. The damage he's responsible for was surprising. 

It'll be interesting to see where G.S.P. goes from here. Lets get Shields/Fitch soon.


----------



## BMR

The 2 Judges that gave Shields any rounds are morons. GSP played it safe, but he out landed him in every round by a large margin, should of been 50-45 across the board.


----------



## HBK_718

BMR said:


> The 2 Judges that gave Shields any rounds are morons. GSP played it safe, but he out landed him in every round by a large margin, should of been 50-45 across the board.


Yeah, I agree.

My logic is those judges awarded Shields those rounds because of the damage.


----------



## AmEagle

Great fights. Machida with a crazy KO. Hominick has more heart than an organ donation clinic. 

GSP, for a fighter held in such high regard hasen't finished anyone since 2008 in the Serra rematch. Yes he kind of finished Penn I guess, but it was a corner stoppage. Still impressive he held Shields off as easily as he did though.


----------



## SteveMania

There's nothing wrong with dominance, it's just disappointing that GSP rarely opened up when he could have seriously lamped Shields plenty of times. It's even more disappointing because this was the fight GSP should have impressed considering the gulf on the feet. At least with the Kos fight it could have been stopped in between rounds and GSP was pumping the left behind his jab. Tonight he was working the jab well but was winging the overhand, didn't connect much with it, got hit himself and it was against a flat-footed, stiff-necked Shields. There's abstract platitudes when it comes to MMA, but there's also legitimate criticism and that's the case.


----------



## Stormbringer

This coming from the casual fan in me, GSP CAN'T FINISH FOR SHIT!!! Now that that's out, like always he goesfor the points and os too conservitive for my taste.

Just can't wait for Silva to do to GSP what he did to Vigor.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

I just saw that fight with Kyle Watson. Holy shit that spinning back fist was awesome! Forget the guy that knocked out watson though


----------



## Mikey Damage

GSP fell in love with that huge overhand. threw it way too often.

i would have liked to see more leg kicks, and more than just jab/overhand punches. he was a simplified fighter tonight.


----------



## McQueen

GSP/Shields was pretty much exactly what I thought it would be. really enjoyed Aldo/Homineck


----------



## Overrated

Shields actually managed to take rounds off of GSP according to some of the judges. i could maybe make a case for maybe 2 but i would have to rewatch it. I was surprised that Shields was actually damaging GSP with really basic boxing if he tried harder for more takedowns and got them, he could of stole more rounds. If GSP fights AS and throws that overhand right every minute then hes going to get tooled. He left himself so open when he was winging it. 

the card was good overall. Aldo/Hominick was good but if aldo comes in like that against Florian i think he will loose. 

The Machida kick was awesome. I enjoyed all the other fights as well, some of the subs were really sick.


----------



## The Streak

My mate won a grand on skybet last night on a fight that had already ended! oops!


----------



## Dice Darwin

I give GSP a pass this time, because it legit looked like he couldn't see well out of that eye. Shields kept landing shots to that side. He was smart to just secure the win. I thought the fight was fun, all in all.

And that was a hard way for Couture to go out, but he's got nothing to be ashamed of. Machida hitting him with the flying crane was sick. 

Ben Henderson really impressed me. He can do it all. Just needs to protect his legs a little better. Almost got submitted a couple of times via leg lock.


----------



## SteveMania

The kind of attention GSP's actively courting here is going to be negative because he was too conservative once again, even early in the fight before his eye got busted up. The bit about psyching himself into believing that they're all his toughest fight is working against him.

There was a time when he used to work dudes better than Shields by using more feints, changing up his offense a lot more which in turn made a mockery out of guys like Hughes and Fitch, guys that are every bit as borderline on the feet as Shields. By convincing himself they're all so deadly he puts in far less impressive performances.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

7/10 for this PPV. Great card and great fights, but shit main event. I honestly think Gracie/Shamrock II was more entertaining than GSP/Shields. And that's saying something,


----------



## Myers

One thing that bothered me was that Dana White somewhat criticized Aldo for not "pulling the trigger" in the Hominick fight, but never criticizes GSP for lackluster performances. Now it looks like all this talk about GSP moving up to 185 was about nothing and Dana wants to try and set up a Diaz/GSP fight. The only good thing about that fight will be the sound bytes we will get from Diaz, once they get in the cage it will be a 5 round grapple fuck. GSP is a nursing champion, not a fighting champion.


----------



## SteveMania

The worst thing about Aldo/Hominick was Rogan harping on Hominick outboxing Aldo after the first when really, it was Aldo slipping nearly every power shot that came his way. Some are shitting on the performance, but Aldo's defense was brilliant until he faded completely.


----------



## PartFive

Awesome Card. Although the Main Event was an anti-climax, all the other fights were exceptionally entertaining.


----------



## Walls

I watched a video someone put up of how GSP got poked in the eye and he definitely did. Shields didn't even attempt to close his fist and looked like he was actually trying to bitch slap GSP. It looks like he was almost trying to poke him and while I find it hard to believe he did, it really did look intentional.

Well this thread died for a few days. I watched the new episode of TUF last night, had two pretty good fights. Tony knocking Justin out with an upkick was awesome and the Triangle Zach slapped on Chuck was beautiful, he was smart and grabbed the leg too.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

June and July are STACKED. Can't wait. Especially since it was confirmed that Fedor will be fighting Henderson. JDS vs Brock Lesnar, Shane Carwin vs Jon Olav Einemo, Josh Barnett vs Rogers, The REEM vs Werdum, Fedor vs Hendo, and Wanderlei finally returns. Hopefully no one pulls out of any fights or gets injured.


----------



## Rush

carwin vs einemo is hardly a huge fight. neither is rogers/barnett tbh.


----------



## MITB

PuroresuPride18 said:


> June and July are STACKED. Can't wait. Especially since it was confirmed that Fedor will be fighting Henderson. JDS vs Brock Lesnar, Shane Carwin vs Jon Olav Einemo, Josh Barnett vs Rogers, The REEM vs Werdum, Fedor vs Hendo, and Wanderlei finally returns. Hopefully no one pulls out of any fights or gets injured.


Gotta be looking at Cruz/Faber as another 'big' fight as well but apart from all the 'names' fighting, there's some quality bouts lined up - Guida/Pettis, Florian/Nunes, Marquardt/Rumble, Condit/Kim, Bowles/Mizugaki, Sotiropoulos/dos Anjos, Del Rosario/Cormier, King Mo/Roger Gracie - all fights I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Rush said:


> carwin vs einemo is hardly a huge fight. neither is rogers/barnett tbh.


Granted Einemo is no big name, but I really want to see how good Eniemo is. He's made it real far in the ADCC grappling competitions and trains at probably the best camp for strikers (Golden Glory). And I've heard Carwin dropped some weight, maybe his cardio has improved and can fight for more than five minutes now. I'm just a big Barnett mark, so this is probably a big deal to me and not so much to others. But in my honest opinion, he is still top a 10 heavyweight. And he'll prove it after beating Rogers and Kharatonov. Not sure about Overeem, but he has a better chance at Overeem than anyone else on his bracket.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

MITB said:


> Gotta be looking at Cruz/Faber as another 'big' fight as well but apart from all the 'names' fighting, there's some quality bouts lined up - Guida/Pettis, Florian/Nunes, Marquardt/Rumble, Condit/Kim, Bowles/Mizugaki, Sotiropoulos/dos Anjos, Del Rosario/Cormier, King Mo/Roger Gracie - all fights I'm really looking forward to.


I really hope Roger chokes out King Mo unconscious. I can't stand the poor man's Rampage.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Thinking about starting up Tap or Snap again guys, with WMMA3 and a new mod. Anyone up for it?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrestling-games/470599-chrisp_morg-ufc-tap-snap-49.html


----------



## MITB

PuroresuPride18 said:


> I really hope Roger chokes out King Mo unconscious. I can't stand the poor man's Rampage.


I hear ya! I'm still not sold on Mo. Should be a decent fight though. I've heard he's been working hard on his boxing and he'll need the stand-up if he's to beat Gracie.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'll be pulling for gracie on this one.


----------



## McQueen

Wouldn't be surprised if Einemo taps Carwin.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

One things for sure, I hope Werdum's wife has life insurance after Overeem is done with him. Reem by first minute KO.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Found this picture and I thought it was funny..


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Daffney's Revenge said:


> Found this picture and I thought it was funny..


He may not have been the greatest fighter and he sure as hell wasn't by any means technical, but he is easily the GOAT when it comes to being entertaining. The Beast is a true legend in my book.


----------



## Walls

Sapp is a massive pussy. I watched the video of him getting owned by a guy half his size a few days ago with one straight elbow, he dropped like a bag of rocks. I know that anyone has a puncher's chance, but come on. I remember when Cro Cop made him cry. Classic.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Walls said:


> Sapp is a massive pussy. I watched the video of him getting owned by a guy half his size a few days ago with one straight elbow, he dropped like a bag of rocks. I know that anyone has a puncher's chance, but come on. I remember when Cro Cop made him cry. Classic.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/324409/Rampage-As-soon-as-movies-pay-more-Im-done-with-MMA/

Article about Rampage. Says as soon as movies pay more, he's gone from MMA: 

_"Honestly, I've been known for keeping it real and I have to keep it real," Jackson said. "As soon as movies start paying me more than I make to fight, I'm gone. It don't hurt to make movies. It don't hurt that bad. Everyday I train. Everyday I'm like, 'Man, I can't wait until I get another big movie.'"_

Rampage has been half assing it forever, so this is no surprise. He always lets himself get to around 240 between fights and then complains that the weight cut drains him, which Dana has stated before drives him crazy. Honestly, fuck Rampage. He portrays himself as this bad ass street guy but then he acts like he's 12 everytime someone says anything negative about him. I mean shit, he said tons of shit about Kenny Florian recently, due to Florian saying he thought Machida out pointed him in their fight. Rampage admitted he didn't even watch the show or see his comments and still lashed out like he was 6.

Again, fuck Rampage.


----------



## HullKogan

Rampage just doesn't have the heart anymore.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Can't really hate on Rampage for doing whats best for him but at the same time I respect fighters a lot more than actors.


----------



## Walls

I understand that it's what he wants to do and he knows what's best for him better than I do, obviously. It's just obvious that he is only doing it for the money and for some reason that bothers me. It's stupid, I know, but it's how I feel about it. I also think he is very juvenile and that annoys me.


----------



## Myers

I get that he can make good money if he becomes a huge action star, but it sounds like he doesn't want to train anymore because he is lazy. Many fighters would kill to be in Rampage's position, but he honestly doesn't care about fighting anymore. Oh well, I still hope he knocks Hamill the fuck out.


----------



## Walls

That's another issue I have with him, like I stated before he always balloons up between fights and doesn't take care of himself at all and then he wonders why training is so much harder.

Hamill bothers me and I hope he gets KTFO as well.


----------



## Lm2

Matt the blind and deaf Hammer Hamil after rampage Ko's him


----------



## Rush

rooting for Hamill against Rampage tbh.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Same, Rampage comes off as a bit of a dick.


----------



## Dark Church

Rampage is campaigning to never get a title shot apparently. There is no way Dana is giving him a shot when he could quit at any moment if a movie offers him more money.


----------



## Myers

I read today that Zuffa will now medically insure all of it's fighters who become injured while training. That's cool to hear, this will help detract the idea of unionizing mma fighters.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> I read today that Zuffa will now medically insure all of it's fighters who become injured while training. That's cool to hear, this will help detract the idea of unionizing mma fighters.


Tito will be loving this


----------



## -Mystery-

Maynard/Edgar III is off and Hamill/Rampage is the main event. Sucks.


----------



## Myers

That blows, apparently both are injured. There is no reason this card should be on PPV now.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

:| not frankie!


----------



## Walls

Well this fucking sucks, I was really looking forward to that fight. I don't give a shit about Rampage/Hamill.


----------



## Dark Church

130 went from a great card to an average card with an awful main event. The rest of the main card is good and Alves/Story is a great replacement for the main card spot but a lot of the excitement for this event is gone.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

not cool


----------



## Mikey Damage

Meh. While the main event isn't quite like 129's, it seems like the UFC brand sells itself. I'm sure the show will do typical UFC numbers. 

It just sucks that fight is being delayed. Really looked forward to it.


----------



## BMR

Supposedly the main event was supposed to be Pettis/Maynard after the news broke that Edgar was injured, but then with Maynard being out also, Pettis got bumped back to the TUF finale.

Pettis has got to be pissed. He went from getting a immediate title shot after WEC folded, to now having to wait prob at least 6 months to get the title fight. Gonna have to get past Clay and then most likely another fight.


----------



## MITB

So what if Rampage wants to make movies now? It's not like the guys ducking people or jumping out early! He's had 39 fights against the best of the world over the last 12 years. As far as I'm concerned, he's put in the graft and deserves to do what he wants nowadays. He's doesn't 'owe' his fans a thing.


----------



## seancarleton77

The biggest story in MMA has got to be fighters FINALLY be treated right and given time to heal from injury without the worry of rushing back too soon and getting hurt again (Shogun). Hey WWE, that is how you treat your employees, not like Russian circus animals.

I was looking forward to Edgar vs. Maynard III more than any other fight this year, so that sucks. On the bright side at least both men will be compensated.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Just sucks that 'The Answer' has to wait that bit longer before he can prove he's the greatest 155er around atm.
WAR FRANKIE, heal up soon.


----------



## MITB

seancarleton77 said:


> The biggest story in MMA has got to be fighters FINALLY be treated right and given time to heal from injury without the worry of rushing back too soon and getting hurt again (Shogun). Hey WWE, that is how you treat your employees, not like Russian circus animals.
> 
> I was looking forward to Edgar vs. Maynard III more than any other fight this year, so that sucks. On the bright side at least both men will be compensated.


Ariel Helwani was saying on Twitter that it'll likely be too early for Edgar or Maynard to benefit.

Chrisp - Jon Anik is reporting on Twitter that Bonnar's next opponent is Karlos Vemola. Should be a cracking fight, Vemola looked a beast last time out.


----------



## seancarleton77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6b5BjW41fo The conference call with Lorenzo Fertitta & Dana White explaining the fighter insurance policy.


----------



## Rush

MITB said:


> Chrisp - Jon Anik is reporting on Twitter that Bonnar's next opponent is Karlos Vemola. Should be a cracking fight, Vemola looked a beast last time out.


he also lost to jon madsen in his first ufc fight :hmm:


----------



## Mikey Damage

maiquel(sp?) falcao got cut today. ufc cited legal concerns.


----------



## Myers

Mikey Damage said:


> maiquel(sp?) falcao got cut today. ufc cited legal concerns.


well shit, I had that fucker in fantasy league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yeah, only reason why i posted it.


----------



## MITB

Rush said:


> he also lost to jon madsen in his first ufc fight :hmm:


Yeah but that was a size issue, fighting at HW. Now he's at 205 he looks powerful. Still a lot to prove and Bonnar should be a great test.

I've seen him fight a couple of times in England, he actually knocked out a guy I train with (Ashley Pollard) and that guy's one big mean dude.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

MITB said:


> Ariel Helwani was saying on Twitter that it'll likely be too early for Edgar or Maynard to benefit.
> 
> Chrisp - Jon Anik is reporting on Twitter that Bonnar's next opponent is Karlos Vemola. Should be a cracking fight, Vemola looked a beast last time out.


Fuck yeah, cheers for this, WAR Bonnar!!!

P.S I'm happy that you remember I'm a Bonnar mark 

Vemola any good? I've not seen any of him I dnt think?


----------



## Dark Church

Jim Miller/Ben Henderson is booked for UFC on Versus 5 and that sounds like a great fight and the probable main event. Dan Hardy/Chris Lytle is also booked for that card.


----------



## Lm2

130 is going be boring now, the main event rampage vs hamil, ill just read the results, only good thing is Mir vs Nelson and Story vs Alves


----------



## MITB

When you live in the uk and pay for the privilege on having ESPN, you're gonna watch pretty much anything they throw at you! That being said, I don't think it's _that_ bad of a card. It just looks weak in comparison to 129's stellar line-up.

Rampage/Hammill should be ok, Mir/Nelson should be headlining and the winner will probably next in line for a title shot, Struve/Browne is ok, Stann/Santiago could well be FOTN and Alves/Story will be good. Torres/Might Mouse on the pre-lims should be very good and the dark matches of Tibau/Palaszewski, McDonald/Cariaso and Barão/Escovedo all interest me.

Anyone know if the UFC is facebook streaming the prelims?


----------



## HBK_718

Dark Church said:


> Jim Miller/Ben Henderson is booked for UFC on Versus 5 and that sounds like a great fight and the probable main event. Dan Hardy/Chris Lytle is also booked for that card.


I hope Chris Lytle knocks Dan Hardy the fuck out.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

HBK_718 said:


> I hope Chris Lytle knocks Dan Hardy the fuck out.


Probably will, he out boxed Serra who I considered to be pretty handy.


----------



## Rush

serra is trash.

oh and mir/nelson are at least one more fight away from the belt. no way the winner of that will get the next shot unless they want to sit out for ages until the Lesnar, CAIN, dos santos american-brazillian mexican standoff is over 8*D


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Rush said:


> *serra is trash.*
> 
> oh and mir/nelson are at least one more fight away from the belt. no way the winner of that will get the next shot unless they want to sit out for ages until the Lesnar, CAIN, dos santos american-brazillian mexican standoff is over 8*D


lol bit harsh. 

No way either of these get the shot. My guess is one of them will face Nog/Carwin


----------



## Rush

not really. he has a 11-7 record, of course its not good to base opinions off records but look at it. The only impressive win he has in there is over GSP which got rectified when GSP destroyed him in their rematch. Aside from that he beat Lytle a few years back at the ultimate fighter finale. He has a solid ground game but his boxing is god awful, his wrestling is poor. Basically he's pretty short and undersized in the 170 pound division and doesn't have the tools to overcome that.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Rush said:


> not really. he has a 11-7 record, of course its not good to base opinions off records but look at it. The only impressive win he has in there is over GSP which got rectified when GSP destroyed him in their rematch. Aside from that he beat Lytle a few years back at the ultimate fighter finale. He has a solid ground game but his boxing is god awful, his wrestling is poor. Basically he's pretty short and undersized in the 170 pound division and doesn't have the tools to overcome that.


I think calling him trash is a tad over critical though. It would depend on your definition of trash in comparison to mine I suppose. 

Plus if nelson wins he should get the looser of Brock/JDS. If he overcame that, then he'd deserve a shot imo.


----------



## Walls

I don't see the winner for Mir/Nelson getting a title shot. Mir is coming off that shitty performance against Cro Cop and his fight before that he got blasted by Carwin and Roy is coming off the loss to JDS and that was a long time ago. I think winner of Mir/Nelson should get the loser of Brock/JDS. As things stand now I think JDS is going to blast Brock, which pains me to say as I'm a massive Brock mark but I've just accepted it. It just doesn't seem to me like Brock wants to work on his hands and if he is it doesn't seem like he is putting in enough time. And that's not really the problem anyway, the problem is he turtles up and runs every time he gets hit.

Hardy/Lytle interests me. As I've said before I like Hardy more as a personality than as a fighter as he's extremely one dimensional. He trains BJJ at Eddie Bravo's school, so I have no idea why his ground game is still terrible as Bravo is pretty amazing. I don't see how you don't cut Hardy if he gets knocked out or beaten in this fight, 4 in a row. Unless they feed him someone after this fight that they know he can knock out, Dana seems to like him.

Just saw a video of Matt Mitrione and Tito almost getting into a fight at the fighter's summit. Thought it was funny, wonder what Tito's injury excuse would have been if Matt beat the fuck out of him in that conference room?

I also read yesterday that Faber has stated that the UFC wanted Nick Diaz to go on the show Blind Date a few years ago and he refused. That would have been so epic. Diaz would have just mean mugged the bitch the entire time and I would have laughed my ass off when they are having dinner and eventually she just looks at him and asks him if he is retarded. Sadly, opportunity missed.


----------



## Dark Church

Matt Serra may not be complete trash but without that GSP win he would be a gatekeeper for sure. His two best wins have been avenged which does nothing to help.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Lesnar vs JDS is off. Brock has diverticulitis again.

JDS vs. Shane Carwin now headlines UFC 131.


----------



## Myers

Sucks for everybody involved, Zuffa was probably expecting another million dollar buy ppv. Hopefully it doesn't end Brock's career.


----------



## Jon Staley

Very disappointing news. Carwin/JDS will be good nonetheless.


----------



## HullKogan

Wow first Edgar-Maynard III called off, now this? This sucks, but I hope Brock is able to recover. Tough break for Lesnar, his fans, and even his haters. (The ones who wanted to see Cigano drop him)


----------



## Walls

This might be it for Brock. That may be really dramatic but that shit doesn't just magically go away like it did for him, I kinda had a feeling he would get it again sadly. His health is the most important thing, obviously, so I he he ends up fine. But this really might be it for him, which sucks.


----------



## T-C

Roy Nelson knows shit. We should all listen to him more.


> "I think Brock Lesnar is done," Nelson said. "I think Brock doing TUF is one way to basically take a situation and make it win-win for him. I think Lesnar doing the show is a way to introduce Junior Dos Santos to the American fan base in the way the show does. TUF introduces "stars in the making" to the casual UFC fan and while JDS is the number one contender he still needs some help with the American fan base. So the conspiracy basically comes down to the fact that Shane Carwin has no one to fight in June. I think Brock Lesnar will walk off the TUF set and then Carwin will take his spot or Frank Mir will come in to "save the day" and fight JDS for title contention. The reason I believe Frank would be the guy is because Mir is coming off a win and I was already supposed to fight Shane so fans were already hyped to see it. Or Carwin could move in to face JDS and I could still face Frank but it doesn't really matter to me as to who fights who because all that really matters is the fans want to see me fight somebody. A lot of things could happen over the next six weeks but it seems a bit off that Carwin doesn't have an opponent right now and all of the top heavyweights are spoken for."


From January this year


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Far more interesting match up imo. Still get well all. Brock


----------



## Myers

So Jon Jones opted to not get surgery on his hand like he originally said. So basically he got out of his fight with Rashad and hopes to fight him after he gets through Davis. I don't understand that one, I don't think he is ducking evans, but it was like he just decided not to fight this summer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that is puzzling. since he's said it's a reoccurring injury. that means, it'll happen again. 

i wonder who he'll use it as an excuse on next time.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

He should go back to fight Rashad then. 2 options, fight or get surgery, no loopholes imo.


----------



## Rush

not all injuries need surgery to fix. often its just time.


----------



## Dark Church

Time won't heal his ligament though and surgery is the only way to fix it. I like Jones but this is shady. He even pulled Rashad aside at a nightclub on Wednesday to say he wanted to fight him but he backed out of the fight when he obviously didn't have to and chose to. I think they should make him fight Rashad anyway.


----------



## Rush

actually time can heal ligaments, depending on how badly its torn of course.


----------



## Dark Church

I know but his doctors specifically said his can only be healed by surgery. It will continue to give problems just like it has for years but he can fight like he has been until the pain becomes unbearable. He should either be forced to fight Rashad or forced to have the surgery so they don't have to deal with this again later.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Dark Church said:


> I know but his doctors specifically said his can only be healed by surgery. It will continue to give problems just like it has for years but he can fight like he has been until the pain becomes unbearable. He should either be forced to fight Rashad or forced to have the surgery so they don't have to deal with this again later.


Couldn't agree more. This situation isn't helping with all the main event changing. What's he going to do if he doesn't have surgery, take some time off?


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> actually time can heal ligaments, depending on how badly its torn of course.


You're right about that. My mother tore a ligament in her back and unfortunately didn't get surgery and it healed short and she is fucked now, in that area. That being said she is 49 and Jones is 23 so I'm going to have to assume he heals a little better than my mother but I think Jones is risking some future problems. If I were him I would have had the surgery, bit the bullet and came back at 100% with less of a chance of re injuring it in the future. I don't think he is ducking Rashad at all.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

Goddammit! Brock Lesnar has Diverculitis again. Hope he has a safe and speedy recovery. Shane Carwin will now face Juinior Dos Santos.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Paul Heyman is set to work on the new UFC Countdown series promoting the Shane Carwin vs., Junior Dos Santos fight. Heyman will be working with Carwin on his interview and promo skills. Heyman is only working with UFC on this project and has not signed any sort of contract with them.

This has been reported on the net. Anyone else find this to be hilarious


----------



## Walls

I don't see why it's hilarious, it's a smart move. Heyman is a genius and his talents would be served well there. He did an interview on Ariel Helwani's show awhile after 116 and it was absolutely fascinating.

I don't like hearing that he is coaching Carwin on his verbal skills, though. I know hype sells fights and a lot of people criticized Carwin (Heyman included) for not hyping his fight with Brock more. I don't agree with that. The UFC is obviously real fighting and the fights sell themselves, for the most part. I want to hear what Shane has to say the way Shane wants to say it. If he just says "I'm going to go knock Lesnar out" and then just stares at you after, then so be it. That's real.

I don't want to sit there watching that Countdown show and think that Carwin is just hamming it up for the camera. And I know a lot of guys do that but I don't know they are doing it and that makes all the difference to me. I mean, shit, they let Nick Diaz go on tv and talk, leave Carwin be. Carwin is actually really intelligent.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rush said:


> not all injuries need surgery to fix. often its just time.


right, but not in this case.

Jones himself has said as much. to fix his hand, he needs surgery. or else it'll continue to happen.

I don't like that. as you have to assume it's going to happen again.


----------



## Walls

If I were Dana I would tell him to get his ass in surgery so he doesn't risk permanent future injury. Would be such a shame if he comes back and in a few fights fucks up his hand because he didn't take care of it properly. I know Jones probably feels like he needs to prove himself and all that but the dude is my age, he's got a lot of time. I would rather deal with it when it's something relatively small then being forced to deal with it with an even worse and possibly permanent injury.

Dana isn't his mother though and obviously can't make a guy do something like that or else Shogun would have perfect knees right now.


----------



## Myers

Big Nog and Brendon Schaub are set to meet at the UFC Rio card in August, Schaub is getting another legend to add to his highlight reel of knockouts.


----------



## seancarleton77

I like how Nog throws hands but I see a Schaub highlight reel Knockout coming as well. If I'm Nog I take it to the ground at all cost and go for the sub on the inexperienced Schaub.


----------



## MITB

Myers said:


> Big Nog and Brendon Schaub are set to meet at the UFC Rio card in August, Schaub is getting another *washed-up* legend to add to his highlight reel of knockouts.


Corrected.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

lol Schaub and Mir are pride killers.


----------



## Walls

I think Schaub wins, unless Nog can get him to the ground in which case Schaub is going to get fucked. But this is a good fight for Schaub, especially with Nog coming off a long lay off. I say the loser of Mir/Roy gets the winner of Schaub/Nog and the winner of Mir/Roy gets the loser of Carwin/JDS.


----------



## Myers

MITB said:


> Corrected.


I would like to think both statements are correct


----------



## RKing85

Really like this fight. Nogueira is so shop worn that that makes it a very winable fight for Schaub.


----------



## Walls

So Chael is basically fucked and might have to retire. Didn't get his license back and they called bullshit on his emotional plea to not "essentially retire" if he didn't get it back. I think this is crap, personally. I think he did his time and they should let him fight. But I'm biased as I love Chael. I don't care if he lied or laundered money, just adds to the legend of Chael Sonnen.

But he is essentially fucked.


----------



## Myers

It would have been interesting to see Chael and Bisping as TUF coaches, and to see them fight afterwards.


----------



## seancarleton77

Chael may be an ass hat, but so is Bisping, still old fish and chips would have to be the face, I mean at least he's not a pathological liar and as big of a douche as Chael. This would be supremely entertaining.


----------



## -Mystery-

Walls said:


> So Chael is basically fucked and might have to retire. Didn't get his license back and they called bullshit on his emotional plea to not "essentially retire" if he didn't get it back. I think this is crap, personally. I think he did his time and they should let him fight. But I'm biased as I love Chael. I don't care if he lied or laundered money, just adds to the legend of Chael Sonnen.
> 
> But he is essentially fucked.


Why should Chael get a pass for lying to the Commission? Yeah, he did his time for testing positive, but the Commission thinks he was lying to them so they have every right to indefinitely suspend him. The money laundering doesn't help his case either. He'd probably be eligible to fight if he didn't lie to the Commission in the first place. Chael's got nobody but himself to blame. However, I'm sure he'll find someone to blame.


----------



## seancarleton77

-Mystery- said:


> Why should Chael get a pass for lying to the Commission? Yeah, he did his time for testing positive, but the Commission thinks he was lying to them so they have every right to indefinitely suspend him. The money laundering doesn't help his case either. He'd probably be eligible to fight if he didn't lie to the Commission in the first place. Chael's got nobody but himself to blame. However, I'm sure he'll find someone to blame.


I don't like the guy, but the punishment should fit the crime, and to me Sonnen has already done the time.


----------



## Rush

Sonnen hasn't done the time at all. He lied to the commission which got his sentence reduced. He hasn't served his time at all.


----------



## Walls

The commission reduced his sentence and he then served it, it's done. Doesn't matter if he lied or not, it was their choice and they made their choice and Chael fulfilled those requirements.

I don't really care about anything else he did, tbh. They obviously do and they hold the power and he is fucked. Shame a career is essentially over right when it was about to peak. Say what you want about Chael but he's always been a bad motherfucker. Needs to work on his Triangle defense, but a bad motherfucker regardless who is more entertaining than anyone in the WWE and the UFC combined. I just want to see him fight and think it sucks that he's screwed. 

Him and Bisping would have been fucking incredible. Bisping isn't half as smart as he thinks he is and Chael would verbally destroy him and plow through him during their fight as well. Oh well, not going to happen now.


----------



## Rush

It doesnt matter if he lied? are you that blind or are you utterly inacapble of understanding how any legal system works? The sole reason why his sentence was reduced was due to the perjury. This was found out and now he's serving the consequences. Trying to argue that he's served his time is asinine.


----------



## Myers

Chael is a conniving little bitch who lies instead of owning up to his mistakes. His match with Bisping wouldn't be anything special, he hasn't finished a fight in almost 5 years, Bisping would just be grapple fucked for three rounds.


----------



## Walls

Of course it matters if he lies, but not to me. I thought I made that pretty clear. I want to see him fight again and that's just me. People can hate on him all they want, I love the guy. He's amazingly entertaining. Every lie he says, everything just makes me laugh and like him more. He's such a cartoon character that I can't help but love him. I wouldn't have given a shit if he laundered a billion dollars, get him in the Octagon so I can see him fight.

I never said my opinion of the man wasn't biased.


----------



## Rush

> The commission reduced his sentence and he then served it, it's done. Doesn't matter if he lied or not


:hmm:


----------



## Myers

I could listen to chael as a commentator, that would be enjoyable.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> :hmm:


I meant to me, I fucked that one up. I know my opinion on him makes no sense, never said it would. I love Chael and his personality and I love watching him fight. I don't care about what he did outside of that.


----------



## MITB

Why can't Dana just circumvent it by moving Sonnen to Strikeforce? Nevada commision wouldn't mean fuck all there because SF never fight in Nevada and it keeps Chael relevant for the year it's gonna take to re-appeal for a licence in Nevada. Fights against Tim Kennedy, Jacare, Robbie Lawler and Cung Le are all big enough.

FTR, I think Bisping would beat Sonnen. I don't think Chael could grapplefuck him for 3 rounds, Bisping's defensive wrestling and scrambling are very good. Just my opinion.


----------



## Vader

I hate Bisping. In fact I don't think I can name many English fighters who I remotely like. He trash talks without even being that good, which annoys me greatly.


----------



## MITB

Vader13 said:


> I hate Bisping. In fact I don't think I can name many English fighters who I remotely like. He trash talks without even being that good, which annoys me greatly.


So Top 5 MW's aren't that good?

So no love for Hardy, Daley, Pearson, Mann, Wallhead, Hathaway, Pickett?


----------



## Rush

MITB said:


> FTR, I think Bisping would beat Sonnen. I don't think Chael could grapplefuck him for 3 rounds, Bisping's defensive wrestling and scrambling are very good. Just my opinion.


:lmao at calling Bisping's wrestling good. Chael would sit him on his ass for 3 rounds straight. The best part of the fight would be the trash talk and thats sad.



MITB said:


> So Top 5 MW's aren't that good?
> 
> So no love for Hardy, Daley, Pearson, Mann, Wallhead, Hathaway, Pickett?


Bisping isn't top 5. 

As for your other Brits there, Hardy isn't good, Daley is horrendous against anyone with a semblence of wrestling ability, Pearson is pretty decent and working his way up the UFC, Mann is a good prospect, Wallhead is fighting nobodies in the UK and just lost recently to a nobody in Bellator, Hathaway is a good prospect and Pickett is up and down.


----------



## Vader

MITB said:


> So Top 5 MW's aren't that good?
> 
> So no love for Hardy, Daley, Pearson, Mann, Wallhead, Hathaway, Pickett?


I've only gotten into MMA over the past couple of years and from the fights I've seen him in, he has either gotten his ass kicked or sucked either way.

I don't care for Hardy, Daley has nice stand-up but if I want to see someone who can punch I'll watch boxing. I haven't seen much from any of the others.


----------



## MITB

Rush said:


> :lmao at calling Bisping's wrestling good. Chael would sit him on his ass for 3 rounds straight. The best part of the fight would be the trash talk and thats sad.


You can't be serious about Bisping's wrestling. Watch the Hamill fight, the Evans fight and the Kang fight and try to tell me he can't wrestle.

Moronic statement based on nothing.





Rush said:


> Bisping isn't top 5.
> 
> As for your other Brits there, Hardy isn't good, Daley is horrendous against anyone with a semblence of wrestling ability, Pearson is pretty decent and working his way up the UFC, Mann is a good prospect, Wallhead is fighting nobodies in the UK and just lost recently to a nobody in Bellator, Hathaway is a good prospect and Pickett is up and down.


He's a top 5 UFC MW. Only Silva, Okami and Sonnen are ahead of him.

I know full well what the other English fighters have done but it doesn't make them useless, does it? I don't get your point about them to be honest.




Vader13 said:


> I've only gotten into MMA over the past couple of years and from the fights I've seen him in, he has either gotten his ass kicked or sucked either way.
> 
> I don't care for Hardy, Daley has nice stand-up but if I want to see someone who can punch I'll watch boxing. I haven't seen much from any of the others.


Fair enough. Can't agree with you but Bisping, in particular, is a very polarizing character in the MMA world.


----------



## Vader

He's a strong character but I usually only like the arrogant fighters when they're capable of proving their own words, he's got some nice wins but he's also got his ass beat when going against 'better' fighters.


----------



## Rush

MITB said:


> You can't be serious about Bisping's wrestling. Watch the Hamill fight, the Evans fight and the Kang fight and try to tell me he can't wrestle.
> 
> Moronic statement based on nothing.


are you seriously trying to compare Sonnen's wrestling with Hamill, Evans and Kang? Of those 3 only Hamill has decent wrestling. He can't wrestle against a top quality wrestler like Sonnen. Chael would drop him on his ass repeatedly.



> He's a top 5 UFC MW. Only Silva, Okami and Sonnen are ahead of him.


silva, sonnen, okami, marquardt, santiago, maia, hell i'd even put silva over him despite his less than stellar record recently. 



> I know full well what the other English fighters have done but it doesn't make them useless, does it? I don't get your point about them to be honest.


it makes half of them useless, and in the case of daley, bisping and hardy it makes them instantly unlikeable when combined with their inflated sense of self worth.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Rush said:


> :lmao at calling Bisping's wrestling good. *Chael would sit him on his ass for 3 rounds straight. The best part of the fight would be the trash talk and thats sad.
> *
> 
> 
> Bisping isn't top 5.
> 
> As for your other Brits there, Hardy isn't good, Daley is horrendous against anyone with a semblence of wrestling ability, Pearson is pretty decent and working his way up the UFC, Mann is a good prospect, Wallhead is fighting nobodies in the UK and just lost recently to a nobody in Bellator, Hathaway is a good prospect and Pickett is up and down.


And then get caught in an armbar or triangle. 

IMO Bisping's problem is his chin, it seems to makes him hesitant to commit fully to his striking which is quite bread and butter, he has a great one two.

His chin undermines a well rounded game. I'd say Mike is up there, maybe not top 5. I think he was stealing the Silva fight before the knock down.



> He's a strong character but I usually only like the arrogant fighters when they're capable of proving their own words, he's got some nice wins but he's also got his ass beat when going against 'better' fighters.


I think he backs up the majority of what he says he is going to do. He played a good Heel on tough and paid for that though lol.


----------



## seancarleton77

The man hasn't been able to fight for what 8 or 9 months? That's a hell of a punishment. Chael will never be humbled, further punishment will not change him.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm english and there is not many english fighters i like, Pearson is probably the only one i'm a fan of inside and outside the fight world, real down to earth working class northener.

I only really like bisping because everyone else hates him, MMA snobbery is why most brits are hated.


----------



## Rush

Chrisp_Morg said:


> And then get caught in an armbar or triangle.


yeah b/c Bisping is deadly off his back


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> I'm english and there is not many english fighters i like, Pearson is probably the only one i'm a fan of inside and outside the fight world, real down to earth working class northener.
> 
> I only really like bisping because everyone else hates him, MMA snobbery is why most brits are hated.


What about TOM KONG WATSON!!!!


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Rush said:


> yeah b/c Bisping is deadly off his back


I honestly think he's better than you think.


----------



## Liam Miller

My 13 year old cousin could submit Sonnen.


----------



## Rush

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I honestly think he's better than you think.


i don't think he's bad. Just not top 5, and he doesn't have the wrestling to match it with Sonnen's game, not many do. I just find it irritating that every british mma fan froths all over him.


----------



## Walls

English people froth all over him because they don't realistically have anyone else to go nutty over. Hardy? Daley? Bisping seems like a more logical choice. Plus, Bisping exploded off of TUF and kept going from there. He's not nearly as good as he thinks he is and the end of the road for him is always going to be Anderson until he retires and he'll never beat Anderson.

I doubt Bisping catches Sonnen with anything off his back. Possible, Chael's been caught in 2 Triangles before and I'm sure one or two other things I'm not thinking of off the top of my head. Still, Sonnen takes him down and mashes him for 3 rounds.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Rush said:


> i don't think he's bad. Just not top 5, and he doesn't have the wrestling to match it with Sonnen's game, not many do. I just find it irritating that every british mma fan froths all over him.


Yeah I agree, he'd more than likely be on his back the entire fight ad has the potential to be GNP into oblivion. But given Cahel's sub loss record I also thing there's a good chance he'll catch him.

Top 5 is a bit bold, but I'd love to see him answer a few questions:

Okami - I think he'd take Okami on the feet. 

I think Maia would sub him. 

Nate the great - that would be an interesting fight. 

Vitor - would KO him. 

I genuinely believe he can sub Chael. 

Paul Harris - I have no idea.


I just wanna see Mike mix it up a bit more, not nut hugging him but he seems to be a kind of a brown belt in every facet (Obv we have no way of knowing his true grading) and well rounded. 

Sexyama and Miller are decent scalps - We'll just have to let Mike answer the rest of the qestions.


----------



## MITB

Rush said:


> are you seriously trying to compare Sonnen's wrestling with Hamill, Evans and Kang? Of those 3 only Hamill has decent wrestling. He can't wrestle against a top quality wrestler like Sonnen. Chael would drop him on his ass repeatedly.


I'm not comparing Sonnen's wrestling to any of them, all I'm doing is asking you to watch Bisping's wrestling in the only 3 fights I can remember him needing to wrestle. If you think Chael would just put him on his back and Bisping would just lay there, you've clearly not watched Michael fight. The guy is extremely busy off his back. I'm not saying Sonnen couldn't take him down but I don't think he'd do so easily and I think he is very good at getting back to his feet. You can't say that's untrue because it's proven in the fights he's been taken down in. Whether he can do that against Sonnen remains to be seen but it's far from a forgone conclusion.




Rush said:


> silva, sonnen, okami, marquardt, santiago, maia, hell i'd even put silva over him despite his less than stellar record recently.


C'mon dude. Get serious. 

Marquardt has bottled pretty much every big fight he's been in (and I'm a Nate fan) and he's now at WW, so irrelevant in this conversation. Santiago has been beat by EVERY upper level guy he's ever faced and needs to beat Stann and then someone else relevant to be considered top 5. Who the hell has Maia ever beat for people to cream over him? Wandy hasn't fought in over a year and only at MW once. I also think Bisping would beat Okami (who's painfully average).

I'm in no way 'frothing' over Michael Bisping. Every reputable MMA outlet in the world has Bisping in the Top 10 across all promotions, so me saying he's top 5 UFC is hardly a stretch, is it? Blind hatred if you ask me.



Walls said:


> English people froth all over him because they don't realistically have anyone else to go nutty over. Hardy? Daley? Bisping seems like a more logical choice. Plus, Bisping exploded off of TUF and kept going from there. He's not nearly as good as he thinks he is and *the end of the road for him is always going to be Anderson until he retires and he'll never beat Anderson*.


So he's exactly the same as every other MW in the world then?



Walls said:


> I doubt Bisping catches Sonnen with anything off his back. Possible, Chael's been caught in 2 Triangles before and I'm sure one or two other things I'm not thinking of off the top of my head. Still, Sonnen takes him down and mashes him for 3 rounds.


Sonnen has tapped 8 times = caught on a regualr basis. Including 4 triangles and 2 armbars. Bisping would have ample opportunity to grab a submission in any potential fight.




Rush said:


> it makes half of them useless, and in the case of daley, bisping and hardy it makes them instantly unlikeable when combined with their inflated sense of self worth.


How can you call Paul Daley useless? One dimensional but not useless. He's so useless he came within a hair of KOing Nick Diaz? Seriously man, get a grip.


----------



## Rush

where did i call him useless? i said half of them are useless and in the case of those 3 fighters, they're annoying. 

Marquardt has bottled fights, he's still far better than Bisping. He'll be back to MW soon, he won't stay at 170. Trying to argue Bisping above Nate is bline dick riding on Bisping. Silva beat Bisping, nice to leave that little detail out. Who has Bisping beaten thats more impressive than Maia's victories? Neither has faced too many top 5 fighters and Maia is a better fighter imo. 

also you said top 5 before backing up to top 5 in the UFC. regardless, Bisping needs a few more impressive wins instead of fighting blokes like Rivera.


----------



## Myers

I would put jacare souza ahead of Bisping as well. Silva, Chael, Vitor, Stann, Marquardt, and maybe even Mayhem beat Bisping. Maia would tear through bisping if he gets to the ground, but I could totally see Bisping winning a decision there. Bisping has terrible defense when the pressure is put on him, he still circles to the left in all of his fights, and acts like a total prick in all of his fights. 

He'll continue fighting scrubs unitl he gets a decent opponent, then he will lose that fight and go back to fighting Dan miller's and Jorge Rivera's.


----------



## DR JUPES

Bisping had me in stitches in the fight against Rivera. Absolutely hilarious and I don't really know why.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Silva 
Maia
Okami
Vitor
Nate
Paul Harris????

I'm not saying he is, but Bisping does at least have a case for top 5, especially taking Nate out with the WW cut.


----------



## DR JUPES

Isn't Nate moving to lightweight anyway?


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Welterweight, i think he'd have to chop off an arm to make lightweight.


----------



## Rush

he'll move to lightweight when he chops off a limb. He's going down to welterweight.

edit: too slow ;D


----------



## Myers

Marquardt has a very good chance at WW, plus they will give him the title shot after two fights. He would have to leave the jackson camp though if he plans on fighting GSP.


----------



## MITB

Rush said:


> where did i call him useless? i said half of them are useless and in the case of those 3 fighters, they're annoying.


It sounded like you were in your last post but maybe I misinterpretated.



Rush said:


> Marquardt has bottled fights, he's still far better than Bisping. He'll be back to MW soon, he won't stay at 170. Trying to argue Bisping above Nate is bline dick riding on Bisping. Silva beat Bisping, nice to leave that little detail out. Who has Bisping beaten thats more impressive than Maia's victories? Neither has faced too many top 5 fighters and Maia is a better fighter imo.


Nate is talented, no argument here, but that's a real 50-50 fight imo. I don't 'blind dick ride' any fighters... well maybe Rampage!

Maia's only good win was beating Sonnen by triangle - which I bet 90% of people predicted before the fight. Probably even Sonnen himself.. Leben and Akiyama are better wins than any other of Maia's. You can argue same level but there's no basis, other than favouritism, to put one man above the other. Bisping riding a 3 fight win streak, to Maia's 2, puts him ahead.




Rush said:


> also you said top 5 before backing up to top 5 in the UFC. regardless, Bisping needs a few more impressive wins instead of fighting blokes like Rivera.


It's not like I was backed into a corner and backed down. I just clarified in my next post. Still top 10 MW in the world.


----------



## DR JUPES

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Welterweight, i think he'd have to chop off an arm to make lightweight.





Rush said:


> he'll move to lightweight when he chops off a limb. He's going down to welterweight.
> 
> edit: too slow ;D


Cesar Gracie coach did actually say this and that he's wanted to move back to 155, but yeah.


----------



## Myers

DR JUPES said:


> Cesar Gracie coach did actually say this and that he's wanted to move back to 155, but yeah.


You know we are talking about Nate Marquardt, not Nate diaz right?


----------



## DR JUPES

You know what, I literally just watched some Nick Diaz interview triathlon thing and came on this and thought I saw Nate Diaz not just Nate. Ignore me please.


----------



## Walls

I don't see how Nate makes 155, he's a beast of a man. He would look like an aids patient and fight about as well as one too.

Edit: Nvm, only read the stuff from the end of the last page, though you meant Nate M, not Diaz.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

This next Strikeforce card looks pretty sick. 

Heavyweight Grand Prix Quarterfinal bout: Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum
Heavyweight Grand Prix Quarterfinal bout: Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers
Women's 145 lb bout: Gina Carano vs. Sarah D'Alelio
Heavyweight bout: Daniel Cormier vs. Jeff Monson
Lightweight bout: K.J. Noons vs. Jorge Masvidal
Heavyweight bout: Valentijn Overeem vs. Chad Griggs
Women's 145 lb bout: Amanda Nunes vs. Julie Kedzie
Lightweight bout: Gesias Cavalcante vs. Justin Wilcox

Every fight from top to bottom are fights that I would be interested in seeing.


----------



## Walls

Some awesome news for Chael:

*The California State Athletic Commission today reversed a decision to treat Chael Sonnen's indefinite suspension as a license revocation, which clears the way for the onetime middleweight contender to apply for a fight license in the state after his suspension runs its course on June 29 of this year.*

:agree:


----------



## Myers

Shields/Penn has been rumored for one of the cards in september.


----------



## SteveMania

MITB said:


> Sonnen has tapped 8 times = caught on a regualr basis. Including 4 triangles and 2 armbars. Bisping would have ample opportunity to grab a submission in any potential fight.



When has Bisping ever shown a stout guard? He's very good defensively if not underrated in regaining guard (looked brilliant against Kang once it hit the floor), but he's never shown much offense off his back. He's your traditional scramble, get back to the feet and sling type of fighter and for all the ragging Chael gets because of his defense, he's not an easy submission for anyone. I highly doubt Bisping taps him if they fought.


----------



## MITB

SteveMania said:


> When has Bisping ever shown a stout guard? He's very good defensively if not underrated in regaining guard (looked brilliant against Kang once it hit the floor), but he's never shown much offense off his back. He's your traditional scramble, get back to the feet and sling type of fighter and for all the ragging Chael gets because of his defense, he's not an easy submission for anyone. I highly doubt Bisping taps him if they fought.


Oh, I completely agree. All I'm saying is Sonnen gives plenty of opportunities to allow Bisping to get a submission hold locked on - not saying he could complete said hold. You'd have to think Bisping would work extensively on submissions off his back if a fight with Chael were ever announced, seeing as there'd be a good chance the fight would get there at some point.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Daffney's Revenge said:


> This next Strikeforce card looks pretty sick.
> 
> Heavyweight Grand Prix Quarterfinal bout: Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum
> Heavyweight Grand Prix Quarterfinal bout: Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers
> Women's 145 lb bout: Gina Carano vs. Sarah D'Alelio
> Heavyweight bout: Daniel Cormier vs. Jeff Monson
> Lightweight bout: K.J. Noons vs. Jorge Masvidal
> Heavyweight bout: Valentijn Overeem vs. Chad Griggs
> Women's 145 lb bout: Amanda Nunes vs. Julie Kedzie
> Lightweight bout: Gesias Cavalcante vs. Justin Wilcox
> 
> Every fight from top to bottom are fights that I would be interested in seeing.


Amazing card


----------



## fumble19

Joe Warren on commentary last night was great.Pitbull beats him in the re match tho


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Shields/Penn has been rumored for one of the cards in september.


Is Fitch's injury that bad because if not, I don't see the point.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

He siaid he was out until December on inside mma


----------



## Myers

According to boxing promoter Don Chargin, the boxing match between Lacy and Diaz fell through because Diaz is going to face GSP in December.


----------



## Overrated

Daffney's Revenge said:


> This next Strikeforce card looks pretty sick.
> *
> Heavyweight Grand Prix Quarterfinal bout: Alistair Overeem vs. Fabricio Werdum*
> Heavyweight Grand Prix Quarterfinal bout: Josh Barnett vs. Brett Rogers
> Women's 145 lb bout: Gina Carano vs. Sarah D'Alelio
> Heavyweight bout: Daniel Cormier vs. Jeff Monson
> *Lightweight bout: K.J. Noons vs. Jorge Masvidal*
> Heavyweight bout: Valentijn Overeem vs. Chad Griggs
> Women's 145 lb bout: Amanda Nunes vs. Julie Kedzie
> Lightweight bout: Gesias Cavalcante vs. Justin Wilcox
> 
> Every fight from top to bottom are fights that I would be interested in seeing.


cannot wait for those 2 fights in particular. Nick Diaz is not going to fight Lacy now and will stay in mma he must have been offered the gsp fight. rumors are they could be the next coaches of the ultimate fighter.


----------



## Walls

GSP is going to grapple fuck Nick to a decision.


----------



## McQueen

I really hope Nick Diaz is a coach on Ultimate Fighter. Might actually get me to watch.


----------



## Walls

Nick needs someone to play his game to be entertaining, though. GSP will just ignore him.

Just read this, 20 Questions with Chael Sonnen. He's such a dick, I love it.

http://www.galsguidetomma.com/2011/5/23/2184047/20-questions-with-chael-sonnen


----------



## MITB

Can't see GSP being a coach on TUF again so soon after last time. With Sonnen out of the running, I could see Bisping/Mayhem obviously if Miller wins his upcoming fight. Failing that, someone from the FW/BW divsions make sense - the winner of Cruz/Faber VS Brian Bowles (if he beats Mizugaki) or KenFlo (again, if he beats Nunes) and Aldo?


----------



## RKing85

Diaz as coach AND BW/FW fights?

TUF 14 is going to be awesome. Will be the first season since season 4 that I will actually watch.


----------



## Walls

Dana said today in an interview that GSP/Diaz will not be coaches on TUF and won't fight in December but they are really close to finalizing the coaches. He got asked about Chael and said that he is getting treated unfairly and that he was supposed to coach TUF and had he won the fight after, hinted he would have gotten a shot at the title.


----------



## RKing85

heard rumors of Bisping and Brian Stann if Stann wins his fight this weekend.

Ugh. Stann has no business being a TUF coach.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Are they trying to kill ratings... nobody wants to watch that...


----------



## seancarleton77

TUF was fucking great! Though Tony is a cunt when he's drunk. Man should not be allowed to touch liquor. Let's go Cold Steel!


----------



## McQueen

RKing85 said:


> heard rumors of Bisping and Brian Stann if Stann wins his fight this weekend.
> 
> Ugh. Stann has no business being a TUF coach.


I'm an instant fan of anyone who fights "the Cunt." I'd route for hitler before I became a Bisping fan.


----------



## -Mystery-

http://mmajunkie.com/news/23736/ufc...t-picked-soon-rashad-evans-not-in-running.mma

I'm baffled by the logic here. So Evans is penalized for staying active and sticking on the card? Lol wut?


----------



## Walls

That is rather odd. And Stann/Bisping aren't going to be the coaches for TUF: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/328484/Dana-White-Stann-Bisping-not-coaches-for-TUF-14/

Speaking of TUF, just watched the new one. Tony is a douche for what he said but realistically he's going to blast "Cold Steel".


----------



## Myers

They will have to decide soon because the next season is set to start filming in two weeks.


----------



## HullKogan

Tony said he was picked on as a kid which is probably why he's a little pussy when guys fuck with him in a joking around kind of way. Still, fuck him, I hope Cold Steel lays the smackdown.


----------



## Walls

It's not going to be Chael/Bisping so my interest in the next season is minimal at best right now.

Just watched this interview where Rampage almost smashes Ariel Helwani:

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...st-picks-fight-but-report-diffuses-situation/

Rampage is such a child sometimes. Props to Ariel for being so cool about it. Realistically, what was Rampage going to do?


----------



## Vic Capri

I'm not a Rampage fan at all, but Matt Hamill is going to get his ass kicked!

- Vic


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Don't think I've forgotten that display against Jon Bones. Hamill -really- isn't riding on a five fight winning streak.


----------



## Walls

No, he isn't. Jones beat the fuck out of Hamill and if it wasn't for the ridiculous banning of 12-6 elbows Jones would be undefeated.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Walls said:


> No, he isn't. Jones beat the fuck out of Hamill and if it wasn't for the ridiculous banning of 12-6 elbows Jones would be undefeated.


Did you ever see Joe Rogan's comedy stand up show? Some pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Walls

Joe Rogan is a god to me. I'm one of the biggest Rogan marks on the planet and easily the biggest on this forum. I have all his comedy albums and bought the dvd's of them as well just to support him. I also listen to all of his podcasts and look forward to them more than my favorite tv shows. That guy has changed my entire thought process on life. May seem sad, a comedian and a cage fighting commentator having that effect on me, but he is easily one of the most intelligent people I have ever heard speak. You should give one of his podcasts a listen, he has guests every time and does 2 a week and they are over 2 hours each.


----------



## Liam Miller

Better commentator than he is comedian.


----------



## Walls

Rogan's comedy isn't mainstream, that's for sure. He talks a lot about weed and the pyramids and all sorts of shit like that. It's for a very specific audience. Dude sells out everywhere though, so enough people like it. He has a new comedy special coming out near Sept, can't wait.

His last album/dvd Talking Monkeys In Space is a masterpiece.


----------



## Dark Church

Rashad is getting screwed and it sounds like either Rampage or Machida is getting the next title shot.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> Rashad is getting screwed and it sounds like either Rampage or Machida is getting the next title shot.


Yeah, I don't quite understand the logic. It's almost as if Evans was better off pulling off the card entirely instead of taking a replacement fight, which again makes no sense to me.


----------



## D'Angelo

Hey guys, I was just wondering what MMA promotion is mainly more mat based focused. I don't mind watching any promotion from America to Japan.

Thanks.


----------



## McQueen

What? Would depend on the fighter not the promotion.


----------



## D'Angelo

McQueen said:


> What? Would depend on the fighter not the promotion.


Oh, I thought different promotions would have different rules etc.

I'm an MMA newbie, I don't know much at all about it :lmao


----------



## McQueen

Well they do have different rules sometimes but its more of a what isn't allowed due to athletic commissions. Like you can't stomp on someone in the US but you could in Japan. If you watch old PRIDE fights you'll see people getting soccer kicked on the ground, or stomped into oblivion which wouldn't be allowed in UFC because its an American promotion and no way they could legally get away with that without being fined.


----------



## Walls

See Wanderlei Silva for reference to soccer kicks and stomps, Shogun as well. They also used to allow knees to the head on the ground in the Pride days. Watch any Pride fights, they were almost always amazing.


----------



## Rush

mat based as in BJJ, and submission grappling? or mat based as in wrestling and ground & pound?


----------



## Myers

Mayhem Miller and Michael Bisping have been named coaches of the next TUF season.


----------



## Dark Church

Good news: No division will be held up by TUF.

Bad news: Bisping is an awful coach who chose to nap rather than corner his fighter and this fight is not nearly interesting enough to care about months of build. They should have just waited for the winner of Santiago/Stann.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Mayhem is a much better ratings grabber for TUF than Brian Stann... Santiago might have been decent but him and Bisping fighting each other isnt exactly an exciting fight... Mayhem alone will make this season worth watching.


----------



## HBK_718

Just finished watching the UFC 130 weigh-in.

I hope Rampage knocks Hamill's deaf ass out.

Thiago Alves and Rick Story is my prediction for Fight of the Night.


----------



## McQueen

Agreed about Alves/Story. I see Story winning too.


----------



## RKing85

I had NO interest in seeing Brian Stann as a coach on TUF 14. Good guy and his book is awesome, but don't see him as a TUF coach.

Next season will be the first TUF season since season 4 that I will actually watch. But I'll be watching for the fights, cause there are so many great unsigned Feather and Bantams.


----------



## Liam Miller

Alves/Story should be good, hopefully Alves smashes him like a cheap whore.

Nelson/Mir should be very fun


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Mainly looking forward to seeing Rampage and Torres. Everything else is just a bonus.


----------



## seancarleton77

Santiago vs. Stann for Fight of the Night and possibly Knockout or Submission of the Night. I hope Jorge can pull a choke or better yet make Stann tap out and get massive heel heat.


----------



## Dark Church

My official main card picks are Rampage, Struve, Story, Mir and Stann. I also like Johnson to pull the upset on Torres.


----------



## killacamt

my picks are Rampage,Nelson,Struve,and Alves, not sure about the others...


----------



## Walls

Rampage, Mir, Struve, Alves, Stann.


----------



## Myers

Rampage, Mir (only because I have a bet on him), Struve, Alves, Stann, Torres, and Mcdonald.


----------



## Walls

Maybe Segal should start to train?

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/328962/Anderson-Silva-too-slow-for-Seagal-is-thrown-to-ground/

Looks kinda set up in a way, but maybe not.


----------



## Dark Church

Torres/Johnson was a very good fight and for sure the early FOTN. I knew Johnson could win but I expected it to be with more stand up.


----------



## killacamt

I'm loving this dudes entrance music.... T.I. the king of the south...


----------



## killacamt

Thiago Alves better win this shit


----------



## PuroresuPride18

The Struve knockout was the shit.


----------



## killacamt

PuroresuPride18 said:


> The Struve knockout was the shit.


yes it was my dude...


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

What time is fight for Japan GMT?


----------



## Myers

Chrisp_Morg said:


> What time is fight for Japan GMT?


It wasn't shown live in Japan, but I know it will be shown on HDnet here in the US on June 3rd. I don't know when it will air in Japan.

I watched 130 after work last night, if we would have seen a finish in the main event, it would have been the best mma card this year. All of the other fights delivered (including the prelims). 

Brian Stann is a monster at MW, that guy has potential to be a future champion after Silva retires. Tim Boetsch also looked huge at MW, a strong huge wrestler like that could do damage for the MW divison too.

Mir looked good against Nelson, I would like to see what a 205 nelson could do. His chin is like granite and if he maintained his power, he could have some wars in the LHW division.


----------



## Walls

I watched the post fight presser and Roy says none of those knees landed clean, which is complete bullshit. They showed replays over and over of Mir tagging him in the chin. Roy also stated that he just got out wrestled and that's why he lost, which again is bullshit. They were hinting that he needed to lose weight and dude is in some serious denial about it. I was wondering why Mir didn't finish him and kept letting him up and then we find out Mir has a broken jaw and rib so it makes sense.

I'm quite positive Rampage's best days are behind him. I understand his hand was fucked going into it but once he stuffed the first few takedowns it should have made him less tentative as the fight went on. Rampage could have ended that fight, just like he could have ended the fight against Evans in the 3rd round but chose to stare at him instead. He didn't have Hamill in a situation like Evans, but still. I don't think he has it like he used to, that's for sure. Seems that killer instinct is gone.

Struve's KO was scary to watch but the bigger they are the more awkward they fall. Stann is a bad motherfucker as well and def. will be champion once Anderson steps down. I think Alves is a gatekeeper now but Story would get destroyed by some of the better guys at 185. Dude has a granite chin and sticks to you like glue but that's about it.


----------



## Dark Church

I am thinking Dana may cut Nelson if he refuses to ge in better shape.


----------



## Walls

Dana has a meeting with Roy on Friday, have to assume his weight will come up. Roy always gasses out and just gets by on his amazing chin. He is the Mick Foley of MMA.


----------



## Dark Church

Dana isn't even saying he needs to drop to 205 he would be happy with 240. It is just clear that Nelson can't fight at 260 because if the fight goes past the first round he will gas.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

What's the point of him dropping to 240?

He may as well be 265 muscled up if he's going to stay in the div.


----------



## Rush

Its about getting him better conditioned ie a fit and 'trim' 240 as opposed to a sluggish 265.


----------



## Walls

Losing 25 pounds of pure fat would do wonders for his cardio. Roy seems like he's one of those guys who is just good at MMA and gets by on that. Doesn't he train in his garage and doesn't really have a camp? Maybe I'm just insane, I don't follow him that closely. But losing the weight is the smart thing to do. Carwin went down from 280 to 250 and although he looks like an aids patient, it was the right move for him. Those massive muscles need to be fed and if taken into deep waters Carwin would be fucked. I wonder how much of his power he kept now that he doesn't have 30 more pounds behind it?


----------



## Dark Church

Fully agreed that dropping 25 could make a huge difference for Nelson. I am a fan of his but I just can't see him lasting to long in the UFC if he doesn't make some changes.


----------



## Walls

Roy is kind of in a tough spot, in my opinion. I think he would get destroyed at 205 with the current list of guys in that division. But if he went down to say 240 (depending on the cut and how much muscle he put on) he would be a little under sized and I think that would affect him as well. And Roy is 34, I believe. Not a good time to start something like that. It could be done but I think it's a little late. I know Roy is a legit BJJ Black Belt under Renzo Gracie and if you can accomplish that then you're a bad motherfucker, but other than that it really seems like he half asses it.

Roy pissed me off at the post fight presser when he stated that the only reason he lost was because Mir out wrestled him, had nothing to do with his weight which is complete bullshit. Dude was gassed before the end of the first round just like his fight with JDS. He also stated that none of Mir's knee's landed clean despite replays over and over again of Mir tagging him on the chin with them. Roy comes off as a guy in denial and hopefully Dana talks some sense into him. I mean the dude is only 6'1 and weighs 260. I'm near that height and I weight between 185-190, depending on how heavy I lift. I couldn't imagine having another 70 pounds on my frame and trying to fight at the highest level possible. Especially when you got a guy like Mir who is 260 as well but is completely shredded and huge and he also won't gas as easy.


----------



## Dallas

I just don't understand how he doesn't realise how desperately he needs to lose weight. I'm certain Dana will order he does, but his level of denial is ridiculous. 

Can't get enough of Browne's knockout punch, the reverse slow-mo view made it look like Struve's head nearly came off.


----------



## MITB

Just re-watched the Torres/Johnson fight and that proves, once and for all, that you CANNOT win a decision off your back in MMA. For me that fight was 29-28 Torres. He was the busier fighter, caused more damage and arguably more agressive. The fact a takedown consitutes agression is ridiculous.

Stann really suprised me with the sheer ease he dropped Santiago. Jorge ain't no chump. Stann has gotta be looking at fighting Maia next, surely?

I was talking to Roy Nelson on Twitter (check it out if you don't believe) and he still claims he is a Top 5 HW in the UFC, I had to shoot him down. Riding a 2 fight losing streak and looking gassed as fuck in both fights does not a Top 5 HW make. Don't get me wrong he's not far outta the top 5, 6th maybe 7th, after Cain, JDS, Brock, Mir, Carwin hell maybe even Schaub. If we include all the Zuffa guys in the argument, Roy is clinging to Top 10 for dear life.


----------



## Rush

Maia has Munoz coming up next and if he gets past him then it would be a good fight they could put together. Actually, regardless i think Stann should get the winner of Maia/Munoz.


----------



## Dark Church

I think if Wanderlei beats Leben Dana should make him actually fight Stann.


----------



## McQueen

MITB said:


> Just re-watched the Torres/Johnson fight and that proves, once and for all, that you CANNOT win a decision off your back in MMA. For me that fight was 29-28 Torres. He was the busier fighter, caused more damage and arguably more agressive. The fact a takedown consitutes agression is ridiculous.


I missed the first minute or two of the fight but yeah I agree. Thought Torres should have won but knew the second the fight was over he wouldn't.

Oh and Walls (I know you're lurking around here somewhere) I saw part of Talking Monkeys in Space last night and you are right that was pretty funny. Was losing my shit when he was going on about Tigers.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> I missed the first minute or two of the fight but yeah I agree. Thought Torres should have won but knew the second the fight was over he wouldn't.
> 
> Oh and Walls (I know you're lurking around here somewhere) I saw part of Talking Monkeys in Space last night and you are right that was pretty funny.* Was losing my shit when he was going on about Tigers.*


Yeah, I love that part. Joe's awesome with his facial expressions and the impression he did of the tiger getting out of the cage and running towards the kid was priceless. Same with when he was talking about that tiger in India killing 3 guys out of 5 on a boat. But I lost my shit when he said that he doesn't even think your brain would let you see the tiger jumping at you as it produces every psychedelic chemical and it bursts into a kaleidoscope. Fuck, I need to go watch that again.

And Roy saying he is a top 5 heavyweight just reaffirms how delusional he is. Roy has always had this smugness about him that to me is completely unwarranted. He only won TUF because he was so fat that guys couldn't get him off of them and he was hitting them with the weakest pitter patter punches from that position every time. Him knocking out Schaub and Struve means nothing to me. Neither of them were in any special position at the time or doing anything noteworthy. Realistically Brock would take him down and smash him, Cariwn would knock him out for sure and I'm pretty sure if he fought JDS again JDS would finish what he started in the first fight.

And Torres did get robbed. But to the judges if a guy is on top of you, he's winning the fight. Doesn't matter if you're aggressively attacking off your back or not, apparently.


----------



## Rmx820

GSP vs Diaz at UFC 137 confirmed
http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/06/01/nick-diaz-challenges-georges-st-pierre-at-ufc-137-in-october/


----------



## -Mystery-

Nick Diaz as welterweight champion might be the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Myers

The only good thing coming from the Diaz/GSP fight will be the build up, especially if they do a primetime series on it. Besides that, GSP is just going to grapple fuck him for 5 rounds.

Torres should have escaped or look to reverse Johnson's takedowns. If you are unable to submit your opponent from your back you need to get to your feet, even if you are attempting submissions and are staying busy from your back, you aren't in the dominant position for the round.


----------



## Walls

Looking forward to GSP/Diaz, even though the fight is going to suck realistically. They will do a Primetime series for it, for sure.

And Myers I see your point but I don't agree with it. Takedowns and top position to me are worth far too much. Torres was on the bottom but he was still attacking and that has to count for something and it doesn't. If a guy is on top of you and you are constantly trying to submit him and he is doing nothing but defending those attempts and trying to pass then in my mind the guy on the bottom attacking is winning the fight at that point. The judges are too black and white about it and it annoys me.

And I don't hate wrestlers either, so this isn't me thinking that their fights are boring or whatever. I fully agree that if a guy takes you down and you can't get up, tough shit. But that's when having an aggressive guard really helps, they won't want to take you to the ground for fear of getting caught. Most guys guards are defensive only and while that's great, that gives the wrestler absolutely nothing to worry about. But if he won't take you down or is more hesitant to take you down for fear of getting submitted, you either completely nullified their strength or at least weaken it a bit and every little bit counts.

The current system of a guy taking you down and laying on you and scoring points even if you are attacking off your back isn't working. That basically means that unless you submit him your attempts mean absolutely nothing and if you think of BJJ in the sense of striking then it really makes no sense. Two guys can beat the fuck out of each other for 3 or 5 rounds and if no one gets KO'd or TKO'd then you can still win the fight. If you think of submission attempts in the same way you do as that then it makes no sense. And I'm talking about a situation where a guy takes a guy down and the guy on bottom keeps trying to submit the guy on top while the guy on top is either just defending or only looking to pass.

I hope that last part made sense because it made sense in my head, I hope it translated the way I wanted it to. Would be a lot easier if I could have actually spoke what I just wrote.


----------



## Myers

The way I see it as if you are on the bottom, you have been taken down, and if you attempt submissions but fail on every attempt, you haven't really accomplished anything in the fight and you still spent the whole round on your back. 

I could see if a fighter on his back locked in a triangle and continued to do damage while the fighter was stuck as winning a round but we rarely see guys locked in submissions for long periods of time anymore.


----------



## Mikey Damage

no primetime, please. even as a GSP mark, I'm sick of him on the specials. He gets too much face time.

They want to follow Nick Diaz around, that'd be okay. But I don't think Nick would do much for the primetime series. He'd probably save it all for the press conferences and the weigh-in.

Also ... GSP via decision. Nick probably still can't wrestle. That's not good for him.


----------



## seancarleton77

Georges will take down Nick because he would be knocked out on the feet. As far as Diaz on the ground off his back goes I've got one word for ya... Gogoplata.


----------



## Dark Church

Nick Diaz is getting a less deserved title shot than guys like Belfort and Eilers. I have never thought UFC management has made such a stupid and reckless decision. You just handed a guy a title shot who in just the past year has nout fought a title fight because he wanted to smoke pot and flipped off and cussed out UFC fans (which was only a month ago). He also has 0 wins over a top ten Welterweight and Daley is the only argument. Shields had to win a fight before his shot and he had way more credible wins than Nick. How are they even going to promote this fight. Come watch a guy who may fail a drug test afterward get grapple fucked for twenty five minutes. I really hope GSP finishes this piece of shit so it makes UFC management look even worse.


----------



## McQueen

Mikey Damage said:


> no primetime, please. even as a GSP mark, I'm sick of him on the specials. He gets too much face time.


This. I would almost say I don't get why the guy is so popular but he's the best and I could see why women find him attractive but he's the most boring motherfucker in MMA.


----------



## Walls

GSP is incredibly marketable and plus he's the second best in the world (Anderson is #1, I can't see how that can be argued) so I understand why he gets so much face time. Plus GSP is a God here in Canada, I can assure you. It's INSANE how popular he is here, I think he could murder a chick in the middle of the street and just shrug his shoulders and we'd give him a free pass. And Canada contributes to 17% of the UFC's business so it's a smart business move to keep him front and center all the time when almost 1/5 of your money is coming from people who view him as a God.

Apparently Hardy/Lytle is on for Versus on Aug 14th. Well, that makes 4 in a row for Hardy and presumably his walking papers. He wanted a guy who is going to stand and bang with him and he got it. Lytle is going to knock him the fuck out.

Just watched the new TUF episode as well. Tony beat the fuck out of Cold Steel. It was literally a beautiful thing to watch, art in motion. Cody was doing well, making Tony pay every time he engaged him but then Tony landed a Superman punch near the end of the 1st and that was literally the moment the entire fight changed. After he got hit with that, Cody had this look on his face like "Oh, fuck" and then Tony just picked him apart. Such a beautiful performance, Tony is a bad motherfucker.


----------



## McQueen

Anderson needs to stop fucking dancing. Think GSP would grapplefuck him into a victory anyways.


----------



## Rush

Dark Church said:


> Nick Diaz is getting a less deserved title shot than guys like Belfort and Eilers. I have never thought UFC management has made such a stupid and reckless decision. You just handed a guy a title shot who in just the past year has nout fought a title fight because he wanted to smoke pot and flipped off and cussed out UFC fans (which was only a month ago). He also has 0 wins over a top ten Welterweight and Daley is the only argument. Shields had to win a fight before his shot and he had way more credible wins than Nick. How are they even going to promote this fight. Come watch a guy who may fail a drug test afterward get grapple fucked for twenty five minutes. I really hope GSP finishes this piece of shit so it makes UFC management look even worse.


:lmao DON'T BE SCARED HOMIE, tell us how you really feel.



McQueen said:


> Anderson needs to stop fucking dancing. Think GSP would grapplefuck him into a victory anyways.


as much as i love GSP, Anderson would fuck him up.


----------



## CJ Punk

Hopefully Nick fucks him up before GSP just grapples him to the ground and lays on him for 5 rounds. Diaz as champ would be something to look forward to because you know he will always give you a good fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Anthony Johnson had to pull out of the Marquardt fight and Rick Story is replacing him. This guy fighting Alves and Marquardt in a month is a lot more impressive then Leben fighting a couple of middle of the pack guys in two weeks last year.


----------



## McQueen

Still think GSP would grind out a decision on Silva if they ever actually fight, unless the size difference is really that big of a factor and looking at GSP I don't think it would be.

Alves hasn't been the same since GSP destroyed him/his brain issues and Marquardt is a flake. I like Story though, never think he'll be champion or anything but can see him hanging around at the bottom of the upper eschelon of WW's.


----------



## Rush

Silva would KO him, nothing to do with size advantage.


----------



## Walls

I could see GSP/Silva going either way. If Serra can stop him then Anderson can for sure. But GSP could grapple fuck him to a win. Hard fight for me. Go with the pride of my country or my favorite fighter?


----------



## MITB

The GSP that caught caught by Serra is NOT the same guy as this GSP. Believe.

If GSP takes the time to go to 185 properly and puts on the sufficient bulk, then I see him taking a decision against Anderson. GSP is a better wrestler than Sonnen, who DOMINATED Silva, and is much more refined in the stand-up (than Sonnen, not Silva), which would allow him to set up the takedowns better. Don't get me wrong, Anderson is a bad motherfucker and he _could_ knock Georges out but I just think St-Pierre is too smart.

EDIT - Oh and GSP ain't getting caught in no triangles. His top game is way strong.


----------



## Walls

Obviously GSP is better than he was then, especially with his apparent OCD with technique and improving. But the first thing Anderson is going to improve on is his takedown defense and he already owns GSP in the stand up. If GSP can't take Anderson down, he's fucked and it's only a matter of time. But then again Anderson is a counter striker so GSP might just stare at him and not engage for fear of getting tagged. Then it could end up being an epic staring match.

I agree GSP isn't getting caught in any Triangles and Chael defended it properly for the most part but made a critical error in defending it, he needed to get both feet near Anderson's arm pit and push off and when he tried to do that he fucked up the placement of his feet and got caught in the Armbar as well. Not happening with GSP.


----------



## -Mystery-

Even if GSP takes Silva down at will, there were still instances in the Sonnen/Silva fight where Silva was given just enough time to land a good shot. There will be those instances, even if fleeting, that Silva will be able to land a devastating shot and if he does, that's all she wrote.


----------



## Walls

I agree. I find it hard to believe GSP doesn't eat a few punches or knees on the way in.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why does Clay Guida have that same shitty fight every time I see him fight?


----------



## Dark Church

You must not be watching many Guida fights. I thought the event was pretty good. I was really happy to see Ed Herman win as he has always been one of my favorites. The TUF guys though with the exception of Chris and the finalists looked terrible though and I have no interest in seeing any of them fight again.


----------



## Walls

DX-Superkick said:


> Why does Clay Guida have that same shitty fight every time I see him fight?


While I don't view Clay's fights as shitty they all seem to go the exact same way as of late. Clay had a great game plan though and did what he needed to do. I do find it hilarious though that guys like Fitch get shit on for being boring when Guida does the same thing every fight and always has but he's loved. I understand that he has more personality than Fitch but from a performance standpoint he should be getting as much shit as Fitch. Guida will never win the belt, though.

It was an alright night of fights. Pettis has an amazing guard and all Clay could do really is defend. This is exactly what I meant in a previous post recently about guys needing to have aggressive guards because it nullifies a wrestler's strengths. It wasn't enough to win him the fight but he barely took any damage from the bottom either and in the long run that means more.

Tony is a bad motherfucker, I figured he would win. He obviously surprised Ramsey with his takdowns. I think in a few years he has the potential to be really, really good. I couldn't care less about Herman KO'ing Credeur. I don't see Herman being anything special, ever. I thought Maldonado won that fight, not Kingsbury. Can we stop with this stupid Cold Steel bullshit now? It was awesome to watch Tony pick apart that idiot and fucking Cope beat him now too. I have zero interest in ever seeing him fight ever again, he's nothing. 

Looking forward to 131 next week. JDS/Carwin is going to be interesting. Carwin looks like he has AIDS now but I'm sure in the long run it was the right move. He didn't have the frame to carry around all the weight he was before. I'm on the fence on who realistically will win but I'm hoping JDS does so we get JDS/Cain.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Walls said:


> I do find it hilarious though that guys like Fitch get shit on for being boring when Guida does the same thing every fight and always has but he's loved. I understand that he has more personality than Fitch but from a performance standpoint he should be getting as much shit as Fitch. Guida will never win the belt, though.


The difference, at least for myself, is that I never, ever feel like Guida's just lying there. Even when he's game-planning his next move on the ground, I feel like he's still forcing some close-range elbows and staying busy. With Fitch, I feel like he just presses them down and, when the opponent gets tired, he makes his move, though he's careful not to lose position. He thrives on inaction, whereas Guida makes his gravy by never slowing down. To me, that's the biggest difference when I watch fighters like Sonnen & Guida versus Fitch, Maynard and even GSP: the former guys are constantly pushing the action and taking risks, where the latter guys like to play it safe and could care less about a FOTY or not. Those guys are probably better equipped to win and hold titles though, so I doubt they care all that much. 

Also, I actually enjoyed Guida/Pettis. Those third round counters were my favorite part of the whole event.


----------



## Stormbringer

WillTheBloody said:


> The difference, at least for myself, is that I never, ever feel like Guida's just lying there. Even when he's game-planning his next move on the ground, *I feel like he's still forcing some close-range elbows and staying busy.* With Fitch, I feel like he just presses them down and, when the opponent gets tired, he makes his move, though he's careful not to lose position. He thrives on inaction, whereas Guida makes his gravy by never slowing down. To me, that's the biggest difference when I watch fighters like Sonnen & Guida versus Fitch, Maynard and even GSP: the former guys are constantly pushing the action and taking risks, where the latter guys like to play it safe and could care less about a FOTY or not. Those guys are probably better equipped to win and hold titles though, so I doubt they care all that much.


That's what I saw in the fight. But it's still boring to see the in between. It was so lackluster to see him hold the guy, but was refreshing to see the guy snap a triangle or armbar attempt. It was amazing when Pettis pressed because he's not one of the UFC boys looking for points or a decision. Guida just didn't impress me. He's not even a gatekeeper, gatekeepers have ppv performances.

I'll tell you a fight that was all over that I loved was Sonnen vs. Marquardt. Bloody as hell, and brutal. And when it was on the ground both men pushed and were like tanks.


----------



## Walls

WillTheBloody said:


> The difference, at least for myself, is that I never, ever feel like Guida's just lying there. Even when he's game-planning his next move on the ground, I feel like he's still forcing some close-range elbows and staying busy. With Fitch, I feel like he just presses them down and, when the opponent gets tired, he makes his move, though he's careful not to lose position. He thrives on inaction, whereas Guida makes his gravy by never slowing down. To me, that's the biggest difference when I watch fighters like Sonnen & Guida versus Fitch, Maynard and even GSP: the former guys are constantly pushing the action and taking risks, where the latter guys like to play it safe and could care less about a FOTY or not. Those guys are probably better equipped to win and hold titles though, so I doubt they care all that much.
> 
> Also, I actually enjoyed Guida/Pettis. Those third round counters were my favorite part of the whole event.


Aside from Guida's 2 awesome FOTY's (which he lost both) I've seen nothing overly impressive about him. He's got a good gimmick with the hair and crazy tats and living beside a lake in an RV and all that but that doesn't work on me. I think Guida is more fan accepted than Fitch solely because of that and he has more personality because if we didn't know anything about Guida and he didn't have the hair and bounce around like he does he would definitely get Fitch hate.

I liked Pettis/Guida as well. I re-watched it today, I love Pettis' Guard and I love how fired up Joe got whenever they got to the ground. His love for it really shows through I feel when it goes to the ground moreso than calling the action standing. Makes sense, he loves BJJ and trains with Bravo. Guys who are scared of wrestlers need to watch tapes on Pettis and try to get an aggressive guard like that.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Walls said:


> Aside from Guida's 2 awesome FOTY's (which he lost both) I've seen nothing overly impressive about him. He's got a good gimmick with the hair and crazy tats and living beside a lake in an RV and all that but that doesn't work on me. I think Guida is more fan accepted than Fitch solely because of that and he has more personality because if we didn't know anything about Guida and he didn't have the hair and bounce around like he does he would definitely get Fitch hate.


Rogan mentioned on the TUF Finale that when Guida's on top and that hair is in your face, it can drive the guy on bottom a little nuts. However, it's also tougher for him to squeeze in and out of holds due to his mane. In essence, the wild and double-edged sword that is Clay Guida's hair is also an indictment of him as a fighter: a risk-taking madman. It's silly, but it's true: he fights like he lives.

Fitch, on the other hand, keeps his hair sensibly short or even just shaves it off. Like Maynard. Like GSP. It's a smart, calculated move for a smart, calculated fighter. Because of this, the comparative can be reversed to reflect how they fight. Guida's "gimmick" works because he fights that way. Like a guy with his hair on fire. Fitch is generally bemoaned because he, too, fights like his haircut: purposeful, if rather uninteresting.

It's obviously not a perfect metaphor, as there are certainly tons of bald guys who fight like a hobo with bees in his pants, but my point is this: you're kind of right. I am more aesthetically interested in Guida due to his wildman appearance, but I am drawn to him as a fighter because he works like a wildman. I like wildman fighters. Who doesn't? I don't, however, like guys who just fucking lay there, hoping to keep the bull down long enough to win the rodeo. That's Fitch. However, if Fitch fought like Guida, I'd be on board. But he doesn't. It doesn't fit his personality, which comes through in the Octagon. He's sensible, whether it's his haircut or in half guard. His "gimmick", as it is, shows in his fights. And his fights tend to bore the fuck out of me.


----------



## Walls

Bas Rutten talking about Guida's performance and this again just further proves what I was talking about in previous posts about submissions needing to mean more: 

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/330512/Bas-Lay-n-Pray-should-count-against-a-fighter/

He basically echo's my statements on submissions.


----------



## Myers

It's called mixed martial arts, and a big part of wrestling is controlling your opponent. I don't see what guida did wrong in that fight, he is great at stifling jui jitsu, he took down pettis multiple times and even reversed pettis in the final round. This was his first fight since he fought Diego Sanchez that went to a decision, his last three fights were won by submission, he even broke dos anjos jaw in their fight.

LNP shouldn't be counted against them, because the other fighter needs to be well versed enough to fight off his back. It's been this way for a while now, guys like Matt Hughes and Tito Ortiz 7+ years ago were staying in people's guards and held them down while they tried to pound them out. I think if anything the ref should do more stand ups. If a fighter hasn't improved in 30-45 seconds, stand them up.


----------



## Rush

Pretty much. You know what a wrestler will do, you have an entire training camp to prepare for it.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

Ed Herman's TKO was pretty impressive.


----------



## MITB

It's pretty disheartenig that submission attempts seem to count for nothing if you're on your back. I really can't understand why it's so difficult for a judge to realise that being on top is not indicitive of aggression.

The unified Rules of Mixed Martial Arts state that the judging criteria is as follows (in order of *importance*) - 

1.the effort made to finish the fight via KO or submission,
2.damage given to the opponent,
3.standing combinations and ground control,
4.takedowns and takedown defense,
5.aggressiveness

While the UFC's own scoring criteria states - 

1.Effective striking
2.Effective Grappling
3.Aggression
4.Octagon Control


Miguel Torres and Anthony Pettis made numerous efforts to finish the fight via submission and caused damage from the bottom - surely both of these consitute as effective Striking and Grappling? As these are supposedly scored in order of importance, with Torres, and Pettis to a lesser extent, displaying more of 1 and 2 on _both_ lists then their respective opponents... Tell me how Torres didn't win his fight and Pettis didn't at least win a round?


----------



## Walls

MITB said:


> It's pretty disheartenig that submission attempts seem to count for nothing if you're on your back. I really can't understand why it's so difficult for a judge to realise that being on top is not indicitive of aggression.
> 
> The unified Rules of Mixed Martial Arts state that the judging criteria is as follows (in order of *importance*) -
> 
> 1.the effort made to finish the fight via KO or submission,
> 2.damage given to the opponent,
> 3.standing combinations and ground control,
> 4.takedowns and takedown defense,
> 5.aggressiveness
> 
> While the UFC's own scoring criteria states -
> 
> 1.Effective striking
> 2.Effective Grappling
> 3.Aggression
> 4.Octagon Control
> 
> 
> Miguel Torres and Anthony Pettis made numerous efforts to finish the fight via submission and caused damage from the bottom - surely both of these consitute as effective Striking and Grappling? As these are supposedly scored in order of importance, with Torres, and Pettis to a lesser extent, displaying more of 1 and 2 on _both_ lists then their respective opponents... Tell me how Torres didn't win his fight and Pettis didn't at least win a round?


Finally someone agrees with me.


----------



## RKing85

Clay Guida getting a title shot before Jim Miller would be criminal.

I am not a fan of Guida. I don't think he is as exciting as everyone says he is and I certainly don't think he deserves a title shot. Whenver he takes that step up into top 10 competition, he losses.


----------



## Walls

I say have Guida/Miller and then the winner of that can get molested by the winner of Edgar/Maynard.


----------



## McQueen

I like Guida (doesn't hurt we grew up in the same area) but I agree that Jim Miller should get a shot before him at this point. I think Guida/Edgar would be an entertaining fight though (assuming Frankie gets past Maynard)


----------



## Rush

Depends on how Miller goes against Henderson. Overlooking Henderson like all you guys are doing would be criminal for Miller.


----------



## McQueen

Good point, I forgot that fight was signed.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Walls said:


> I say have Guida/Miller and then the winner of that can get molested by the winner of Edgar/Maynard.


This seeing as Edgar/Maynard 3 has been put back.

*Edit*

I forgot about the Henderson fight. How's Cerrone doing? won his last 3 hasn't he?


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> I like Guida (doesn't hurt we grew up in the same area) but I agree that Jim Miller should get a shot before him at this point. I think Guida/Edgar would be an entertaining fight though (assuming Frankie gets past Maynard)


Edgar/Guida would be a really interesting fight that would go to a decision for Edgar, in my opinion. I think their wrestling would cancel each other out. Edgar would fuck him in the stand up department but I don't see him knocking Gudia out or getting a TKO.


----------



## Overrated

Guida should be at least 2 fights away from getting a title shot. I think Edgar would finish him in a 5 round fight as well.


----------



## MITB

Overrated said:


> Guida should be at least 2 fights away from getting a title shot. I think Edgar would finish him in a 5 round fight as well.


I think Edgar wins by UD.

As for 2 fights minimum from a title shot, I dunno. 4 fight win streak, 3 of those against good level opponents. Stopped 3 of them. I think he's gotta be looking at fighting the winner of Miller/Bendo in a number 1 contender match.

Argument can be made for Miller if he beats Bendo, and I'd have no problem with that but due to Edgar/Maynard fight timing (due to fight in the fall now, so I understand). Guida or Miller would probably need to fight again. Winner of Edgar/Maynard would probably fight again on 1/1/12 card at the earliest.


----------



## Dark Church

Don't forget about Dennis Siver either who has just as impressive of a run going as Guida. If Siver gets past Wiman I think a Guida/Siver fight would make sense.


----------



## Walls

Guida/Miller needs to happen before Guida/Siver. I don't think Siver is there yet.


----------



## Overrated

If Miller beats bendo he should get the next shot. He would have a 8 fight win streak and his only 2 losses have come from the 2 men fighting for the title. 

I think Guida should fight Guillard next if Guillard wins at 132. The winner then goes on to fight the loser of the Edgar/Maynard fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Guida, Siver, Guillard and even Wiman have pretty much the same streaks going on right now. You can make arguments for a lot of guys at 155.


----------



## MITB

Ok, let's evaluate the LW options and their credentials - 

*Clay Guida*. 4 fight win streak. 3 of those finishes and 2 of those sub of the night. Probably needs one more win against top 5 opposition to get a title shot. 

*Jim Miller*. 7 fight win streak. Finished last 2 opponents including a sub of the night. Should get the next title shot if he beats Bendo.

*Dennis Siver*. 6-1 over his last 7 UFC fights, 3 fight win streak. Only loss was fight of the night. 4 finishes with 2 KO of the Night and 1 sub of the night. Biggest win against Soito. Fights Matt Wiman next. Really needs a win against a big name to even be considered for title shot. 

*Melvin Guillard*. 6-1 over last 7 in the UFC, 4 fight win streak. Of those 6 wins, 2 are KO of the night. Fights Shane Roller next. Needs 2 more wins, 1 of which has to be a top 5 guy to earn his shot.

*Ben Henderson*. 6-1 over last 7 WEC/UFC fights. Those wins include a sub of the night and 2 FOTN's. Recently WEC LW champ only losing the strap by decision in a fight of the night effort to Anthony Pettis. All wins against good opposition. If he beats Jim Miller has to be looking at a number 1 contender fight next.

*George Sotiropoulos*. 7-1 over last 8 UFC fights. Recent loss to Siver seemed to expose limited game. 5 of the wins were finishes, 3 wins prior were against good opposition, 2 of those wins FOTN. Needs to beat Dos Anjos and one other to get back in the race.

*Anthony Pettis*. 4-1 over last 5. Those 4 include a FOTN, KOTN and SOTN. Exciting fighter, with lots of marketing potential. Needs a 'gimme' win, then someone on the fringe of the top 10, before can be looked at as a contender. Huge future.

*Sean Sherk*. 2-2 over last 4. Not hugely active. Recent losses to Edgar and Penn haven't really damaged stock. Also took contentious decision against Dunham. Name value means he is probably 2 fights against Top 10 opponents away from title shot.

*Shane Roller*. 7-2 over last 9 WEC/UFC fights. Only losses coming against Bendo and Pettis. Dark horse outsider. Has 2 SOTN and a KOTN over last 5 fights, with the KOTN coming in his UFC debut. If he beats Guillard should be looking at a 
Top 10 fighter.


----------



## Dark Church

Matt Wiman is also 7-2 in his last nine with losses to Jim Miller and Sam Stout. Dana must love how stacked 155 is.


----------



## morris3333

Bloody Elbow has confirmed Strikeforce heavyweight Josh Barnett, who is scheduled to fight on the Strikeforce: Overeem vs Werdum card in Dallas on June 18, has not yet been licensed to fight in Texas. Barnett is booked to face Brett Rogers in the second installment of the first round of the Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix.

Yesterday, Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker assured the media that Barnett would be licensed in time for the fight. According to Susan Stanford, Public Information Officer for the Texas Department of Licensing and Regulation, Barnett has until 72 hours before fight time to complete his application, but has not yet done so.

from : http://www.mmamania.com/2011/6/8/22...licensed-to-fight-brett-rogers-at-strikeforce


----------



## Overrated

Also dont forget Gil will probably make the jump over if he beats the Noons/Masvidal winner.


----------



## Walls

Chael is at it again. Blasts Brazil so bad that O Globo, Brazil's top newspaper covered his tweets: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/331274/Sonnen-blasts-Brazil-makes-national-news/

:lmao

I love you, Chael. No ****.


----------



## -Mystery-

"I'd beat up Machida on the way to the ring to beat up Anderson"

He knows he tapped like a bitch, right? 

Chael's getting more annoying than Tito.


----------



## Walls

Let Anderson put you in a Triangle and try not tapping "like a bitch".

Diego Sanchez/Matt Hughes confirmed for UFC 135 via Diego's Twitter. Interesting fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fail Sonnen still at it. 











More annoying than Tito? now that would be something.


----------



## seancarleton77

Ito was never entertaining. Scum Sonnen is actually really funny.


----------



## The Gargano

diego vs matt is an interesting fight for sure, not sure who to favor, matt can probably take diego down, but will matt get ko'd before that happens? my guess is yes so im taking diego for that fight, but definitely interesting fight


----------



## Dark Church

Apparently UFC is in talks to purchase a 60% stake in the G4 channel. That would be awful because not only is G4 available in 40 million less homes than Spike they are not available in my home  I already can't watch the stuff on Versus.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Tito's annoying because he talks talks talks and then loses, only to make excuses for claiming he was 100% but really wasn't. Chael on the other hand backs up all he has said and say what you want about his steroid incident, still went out there and beat around who is considered the p4p fighter in the world. Sure the chemicals helped but to honest it was his game plan that really would have won that fight had he not gotten caught. So yea Chael still has alot of room to talk being as the rest of the division hasn't put a scratch on Silva just yet. Plus i think its hilarious the dumb stuff he says.


----------



## Dark Church

In all honesty Chael had a legit medical reason for taking the steroids so it may not have helped him like it would with most guys. I am really hoping he gets to fight again soon because he is the best hype man in the business.


----------



## Stormbringer

Watched Rampage/Rashad fight last nite and wow did Rampages flurry look fake. He missed 3 shots to Rashad's face and Rashad wasn't even moving. WTF? Looked so weird to see and they put it in slow mo and his face was still like nothing was happening.


----------



## The Gargano

ufc announces all nontitle main event fights will 5 rounds, big news, but i think that is very good, it makes all nontitle main events seem more important


----------



## Walls

It's the right move. So many main event 3 round fights would have benefited from 2 more rounds.


----------



## The Gargano

ya absolutely i would have love to have seen liddell vs wanderli go 2 more rounds, couture vs nogeria, rampage vs rashad as well, really looking forward to how this goes


----------



## -Mystery-

Walls said:


> Let Anderson put you in a Triangle and try not tapping "like a bitch".
> 
> Diego Sanchez/Matt Hughes confirmed for UFC 135 via Diego's Twitter. Interesting fight.


Okay, that's just a stupid thing to say. But hey, dude taps like a bitch and still tries talking he'll beat Anderson is hilarious.


----------



## Walls

It's not a stupid thing to say, though. You're saying he's a bitch for tapping when I can guarantee you that you would tap too. Unless you aren't calling him a bitch but with what you said I can't see how that wasn't what you meant.


----------



## Stormbringer

Source on the 2 more rounds story.


----------



## Myers

Five round fights in main events will be both good and bad. I don't want to see Mir/Cro Cop or Marquardt/Okami main events go five rounds.



DX-Superkick said:


> Source on the 2 more rounds story.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23945/ufc...-future-main-events-evans-vs-davis-exempt.mma


----------



## The Gargano

this is a source for it http://mmajunkie.com/news/23945/ufc...-future-main-events-evans-vs-davis-exempt.mma


----------



## Liam Miller

JDS vs Carwin is going to be sick.


----------



## Stormbringer

Can't bring myself to order since to me the card isn't as stacked as I'd like but maybe I'll catch a replay or something.


----------



## McQueen

Card looks awesome. I'm hoping my check i'm expecting tommorow clears so I can actually go out and watch the show. Being broke is awful.


----------



## Myers

I think the main event will be better with JDS and Carwin, I am going with JDS with a second round TKO.

Florian/Nunes has FOTN written all over it if Florian and a good cut to 145.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

I'm pretty hyped up for tomorrow. Well, at least for JDS/Carwin don't care too much about the rest, but Einemo interests me. Regardless of who wins (JDS/Carwin), after Overeem wins the GP he's going to crush them.


----------



## Myers

A reem/valasquez superfight would be great, Cain would still win though.


----------



## Walls

I would stroke out if we got Overeem/Cain. I don't think my body would be able to take it. If Overeem wins the SF tourney than I think he needs to come over to the UFC. JDS/Carwin is going to be awesome and I'm going to go with JDS. I think Carwin is going to have conditioning issues again but I think he will finally have everything perfect for his next fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fucking sweet that we will get to see every fight, so glad they have put the rest of the prelims on youtube aswell as shitty facebook.


----------



## Dark Church

I may be in the minority but I think making every main event five rounds is a terrible choice. There are a lot of main events on Fight Night and Versus cards that should not be five rounds. Marquardt/Story and Hardy/Lytle are great examples of fights that shouldn't be five rounds and thankfully happen before this rule is put in effect. I am cringing in horror over the fact that Miller/Bisping will be a five round fight. Sure there will be good but I expect more bad.


----------



## -Mystery-

Walls said:


> It's not a stupid thing to say, though. You're saying he's a bitch for tapping when I can guarantee you that you would tap too. Unless you aren't calling him a bitch but with what you said I can't see how that wasn't what you meant.


He's a bitch because he tapped and is still running his mouth about how can beat Anderson. He's also a bitch because that was like the 5th time he got caught in the triangle. Sonnen is just bitch made.


----------



## Walls

-Mystery- said:


> He's a bitch because he tapped and is still running his mouth about how can beat Anderson. He's also a bitch because that was like the 5th time he got caught in the triangle. Sonnen is just bitch made.


I disagree but to each their own. I really don't think he is a bitch and put in those same situations (Triangles) I can guarantee you would do the same thing again. But wait, you'd never get caught in any Triangles, right?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Anybody know if the 9pm kickoff is a permanent thing? If so I will probably miss the fights tonight, and will watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Walls

9 pm is permanent.


----------



## Kames

Does the new 5 minute round rule for non title main events start tonight?


----------



## McQueen

I'm not sure i'm in favor of the 5 round non-title main event deal. Anyways missing the show tonight.


----------



## Walls

It doesn't apply for tonight. Rashad/Davis and Lytle/Hardy won't be 5 rounds.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/23945/ufc...-future-main-events-evans-vs-davis-exempt.mma

That's Dana talking about it a bit more. Apparently Brock/JDS was almost the first 5 round non-title fight.


----------



## Dallas

Kames said:


> Does the new 5 minute round rule for non title main events start tonight?


Nope, all fights that have already been announced will remain the length at which they have been announced, but all future main events will be 5 rounds


----------



## Liam Miller

Youtube stream quality is shitting all over that pile of crap facebook.

Good job Youtube so far.


----------



## Kames

McQueen said:


> I'm not sure i'm in favor of the 5 round non-title main event deal. Anyways missing the show tonight.


I know I'm not, i'd rather just Championship fights be 5 minute rounds, but its whatever I guess.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yet another fucking robbery.

Judges are forever terrible, is it really that hard to find good ones.


----------



## Dallas

30-27? Really??


----------



## Myers

I gave it 29-28 for omigawa, but I could maybe see it going the other way, but the judge that gave it 30-27 is a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Dallas

I gave it 29-28 too.

Getting a bit dirty, this one.


----------



## RKing85

I was having no luck with the streams today. They were choppy as hell. Had to give up watching them.


----------



## Stad

fuck did someone get killed in the octagon before?? blood everywhere.. what fight is that from?


----------



## Stad

Nice standing guillotine!


----------



## Stad

wow that KO was crazy lol


----------



## Jon Staley

Epic KO.


----------



## Jon Staley

Dave Herman is a weird fighter to watch but he got it done. Crazy fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

Straight domination by Dos Santos. Him and Cain is gonna be some crazy shit.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

LOL JDS got two take downs and stuffed all but one of Carwin's takedowns. I have no doubts he is going to get revenge for Big Nog and win the UFC title. Amazing event, even if the the majority of fights went to decision.


----------



## Rush

JDS fucked up Carwin. Pretty much went down how i predicted but i thought there would be a finish. So now its down, CAIN TRAIN vs Team JDS, who've you got? CAIN TRAIN for me.


----------



## McQueen

Cain Train. Although he is coming off a long time between fights.


----------



## Stormbringer

So how did this one end decision?


----------



## Kames

DX-Superkick said:


> So how did this one end decision?


Yeah, JDS won unanimous decision


----------



## Liam Miller

Cigano is such a badass he fucked carwin up good. Such good boxing on show great use of the Jab.

Big fan of both Cain and JDS, but i gotta go with JDS love that guy.


Ohh and Aldo is gonna murder kenflo but i think we already knew this.


----------



## Dark Church

JDS should beat Cain who is not only coming off a long layoff but hasn't looked as impressive as JDS who has better opponents as well.

Dana is also pissed at judging because of the weird 30-27 scores throughout the night. He also said he thought Omigawa won and will treat it as though he did including paying him like he did.


----------



## seancarleton77

I was big time behind Florian, Dos Santos and Stout, I knew they would have huge wins too!

Poirier and Young impressed me. 

Pee Wee & Einemo's shoot out was awesome!

Omigawa was RAPED!!! That was a bullshit decision, Dana should give him a bigger fight than he gives Elkins instead of giving Omigawa the rematch, he's above Elkins.

And speaking of above people Joe Silva needs to give the cowboy a real fight next time. Give him Jim Miller or Anthony Pettis.


----------



## HBK_718

Mark Munoz vs. Brian Stann next; book it UFC match-makers!

Both have heavy ends and are on a winning streak. Should be an entertaining bout that eliminates a title contender.


----------



## Liam Miller

HBK_718 said:


> Mark Munoz vs. Brian Stann next; book it UFC match-makers!
> 
> Both have heavy ends and are on a winning streak. Should be an entertaining bout that eliminates a title contender.


If this were to happen i see another violent KO win for Stann.

And yeah Cerrone needs some higher competition for he's next fight.


----------



## MITB

Munoz/Stann is the only fight that makes sense for either man, with Sonnen suspended and Bisping coaching TUF.

JDS was immense, completely destroyed Carwin and the Cain match will be epic. Team JDS for me though.

Cerrone really needs a bigger fight. Maybe the winner of Siver/Wiman or /soito/Dos Anjos.

Herman didn't impress me in the slightest. I thought Einemo looked better to be honest.


----------



## Walls

Herman doesn't think BJJ works, that's all you need to know about him.


----------



## Liam Miller

Walls said:


> Herman doesn't think BJJ works, that's all you need to know about him.


Love to see what Werdum, Mir, Nelson, Nog would do to him on the ground.

Heck get Gonzaga out of retirement, but known Gabe he would most likely stand and bang.


----------



## Dark Church

Gonzaga isn't retired he has a fight scheduled in June and another in September.

Herman should just be fed to Mir or Nelson next and see if he thinks BJJ works or not.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

For those who've not seen it.

KJ Noons Uncaged

Ep1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxoApHAOAGM&feature=share

Ep2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_O_Ehx6jBgc&feature=share


----------



## Walls

Gonzaga would just tear body parts off of Herman. It would be fun to watch.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dark Church said:


> *Gonzaga isn't retired he has a fight scheduled in June and another in September.*
> 
> Herman should just be fed to Mir or Nelson next and see if he thinks BJJ works or not.


Ahh thats good to hear, hopefully he gets back to winning ways.

Yes it would walls.


----------



## HBK_718

http://www.nydailynews.com/opinions/2011/06/13/2011-06-13_ny_stop_fighting_this_sport.html

It was interesting, reading Dana White's non-twitter, proper writing.


----------



## MITB

Walls said:


> Herman doesn't think BJJ works, that's all you need to know about him.


When I heard that I thought, "what a dick, hope Einemo takes your arm home!".


So Munoz/Stann next? Or Belfort (assuming he beats Sexyama) for either man?

Oh and heard Cowboy Cerrone wants a fight with Sam Stout next. Waste of time imo. Not that Stout isn't decent and it's be a great fight to watch but Cowboys gotta be aiming a bit higher. The winner of Guillard/Roller, or Soito if he wins, even winner of Siver/Wiman.


----------



## Walls

From a career point of view it makes little sense for Cerrone to fight Stout. That being said, I'd love to see that fight. I'd hope that Stout wins, gotta support the Canadians.


----------



## McQueen

Stout is really fun to watch so i'd rout for him too.


----------



## Myers

Cerrone is at the bottom of the LW division when it comes to title shots. He hasn't beat anyone of high value in the division so he shouldn't be catapulted to fighting the winner of Guillard/Roller or Siver/Wiman, if anything he should fight the loser of those fights. 

The LW division is so stacked right now. Assuming Guillard and Siver win their fights, there will be four guys with a legitimate title shot. Guida,Siver,Guillard, and the winner of Henderson/Miller will all have a right to fight the winner of Edgar/Maynard III.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> Cerrone is at the bottom of the LW division when it comes to title shots. He hasn't beat anyone of high value in the division so he shouldn't be catapulted to fighting the winner of Guillard/Roller or Siver/Wiman, if anything he should fight the loser of those fights.
> 
> The LW division is so stacked right now. Assuming Guillard and Siver win their fights, there will be four guys with a legitimate title shot. Guida,Siver,Guillard, and the winner of Henderson/Miller will all have a right to fight the winner of Edgar/Maynard III.


THAT. He's riding a 4 fight win streak but look at who they were against - Varner, Horodecki, Kelly and Rocha. He needs to build himself up in the most stacked division in the UFC.


----------



## Liam Miller

Just let him get he's grudge fight against Cole Miller or Danzig out the way.


----------



## Walls

A lot of guys in the 55 division are just going to have to wait in line, realistically. As it's been stated already, there are a few guys who have a legit case for a title shot. I think this division is going to be backed up for awhile, especially in the future if Aldo decides to move up in weight and destroy that division.

Aldo/Edgar = Joygasim


----------



## Liam Miller

Walls said:


> A lot of guys in the 55 division are just going to have to wait in line, realistically. As it's been stated already, there are a few guys who have a legit case for a title shot. I think this division is going to be backed up for awhile, especially in the future if Aldo decides to move up in weight and destroy that division.
> 
> Aldo/Edgar = Joygasim


Would be an awesome fight. The fight that would standout for me would be Guillard/Aldo i know that is doubtful to happen.

Also a "Motivated" Penn vs Aldo (drools)


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I think Edgar takes Aldo.


----------



## Rush

Aldo would bend Edgar over imo. KO within 3 rounds.


----------



## worchyld

If there was a Bret Hart scale for MMA (in his book, Hart mentions a 3-tier scale which I believe are Talent, Promos and Looks), what would they be? I'm thinking Talent, Experience and Promos?

Also, I'm interested in how MMA is broken down into different styles and am looking for reading resources on this. For example, I was playing the Facebook game MMA Pro Fighter and it had 3 styles and 3 complimentary styles which I think were Kickboxing, Judo, Brazilian Ju-Jitsu, Wrestling and something else; this seems to imply you can break down MMA into styles or techniques sorta like a tree/folder diagram where X has Y children.

I thought it might be useful if one were wanting to build a game, board game or otherwise.

That might be a bit confusing, but I hope I explained it regardless.

Thanks.


----------



## TCE

So now Rampage/Jones is booked, who ya'll got on this fight?

I want to say Rampage, I'll be pulling for him anyway but after seeing what Bones done to Shogun, I think Rampage will be in for a long night.


----------



## Walls

Jones via TKO.


----------



## Stormbringer

Jones via ground and pound submission.


----------



## Rush

Jones via whatever he fucking wants.


----------



## nazzac

I got Jones by 2nd round TKO due to GnP


----------



## MITB

Chrisp_Morg said:


> I think Edgar takes Aldo.


I have to agree. Edgar is so underrated it's annoying. 




TCE said:


> So now Rampage/Jones is booked, who ya'll got on this fight?
> 
> I want to say Rampage, I'll be pulling for him anyway but after seeing what Bones done to Shogun, I think Rampage will be in for a long night.


By long night, do you mean short night!? 




DX-Superkick said:


> Jones via ground and pound submission.


Are you saying Rampage taps like a bitch to strikes? Coz thats NEVER gonna happen.

I'd love Rampage to knock his block off but I think Jones by decision.


----------



## Myers

Rampage couldn't dispose Matt Hamill, Jon Jones almost killed Matt Hamill. Unless Rampage gets a lucky knockout shot, Jones will dispose of rampage very easily. Either 1st or 2nd rounnd TKO.


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> Rampage couldn't dispose Matt Hamill, Jon Jones almost killed Matt Hamill. Unless Rampage gets a lucky knockout shot, Jones will dispose of rampage very easily. Either 1st or 2nd rounnd TKO.


This.

The only way I see Rampage winning as well is if Jones just gets caught. Rampage likes to stay in the pocket and bang but with Jones' reach, that's going to be a problem. I think Jones gets him on the ground and pounds him out. I don't see it being by submission though. I doubt we will ever see Rampage tap to strikes.


----------



## Overrated

Rampage by ko. I hope he crushes the cock. Probably wont happen but one can hope.


----------



## McQueen

Rampage might have a chance...


if this were 2006. I like Page much more than Jones but I don't think he can beat him at this point. Especially since he hasn't looked motivated in years, even when fighting a guy he wanted to "kill".


----------



## Walls

Rampage is fucked. If Jones molests him like I think he will, that might be it for Rampage at this point in his career with how he feels about fighting and I'm sure he gets a lot of movie offers.


----------



## Raven95

i found it.. haha.
lets hope griffin gets a KO, he hasn't been around too much lately


----------



## Walls

I hope Shogun gets a leg and snaps it off. Fuck Griffin.


----------



## nazzac

I am pulling for The Reem this weekend. I really want to see him in the UFC someday


----------



## seancarleton77

I am pulling for Übereem as well. 'Reem Smash!


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao let us not forget that Rampage beat Hamill while Jones lost.

Ok joke out of the way and Rampage has no chance in hell.


----------



## McQueen

Rampage has a punchers chance. Literally.

I wouldn't completely count the guy out but Jones is obviously the superior athlete here and Rampage has just looked unmotivated for years. That spells disaster for Rampage.


----------



## Liam Miller

Ahh this place will be great when Jones gets humbled (not by page sadly).


----------



## Stormbringer

MITB said:


> Are you saying Rampage taps like a bitch to strikes? Coz thats NEVER gonna happen.


You can make the claim that Shogun tapped to Jones when he was caught in his rapture of strikes. Watch Shogun's right hand when he falls to the mat. He taps twice before he realizes Jones has been pulled away.










He's cradling up and tapping out. At least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Myers

Yeah but shogun has been soft since his knee surgeries. He gassed against Forrest, Coleman, and (even though he was getting a beating, slowed dramatically very quickly) against Jones.


----------



## JCarbo04

Rush said:


> Jones via whatever he fucking wants.


This.


It's a good thing WWE sucks so hard right now. Because UFC is going to have alot of big time PPV bouts between now and October. So I don't have to worry about picking and choosing which shows to buy.


----------



## RKing85

Rampage just doesn't have his heart into MMA anymore. Give me Jones come fight night.


----------



## Walls

DX-Superkick said:


> You can make the claim that Shogun tapped to Jones when he was caught in his rapture of strikes. Watch Shogun's right hand when he falls to the mat. He taps twice before he realizes Jones has been pulled away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's cradling up and tapping out. At least that's what it looks like to me.


Shogun absolutely tapped. He just tapped after Herb took him off of him so they didn't count it as a tapout. But in my opinion Jones made Shogun tap to strikes and that's how he won, not via TKO. Not that it really matters, he won via murder just like I said he would and I expect a lot of the same against Rampage.


----------



## Stormbringer

I want a war honestly. I know I won't get that since Rampage isn't as dedicated as he once was. Love fights that scare me when my favorite is on the edge. Like when Lesnar fought Carwin. The first round was scary as hell for me, but when Lesnar overcame in the end, I was so pumped and excited I couldn't sit down.


----------



## Walls

DX-Superkick said:


> I want a war honestly. I know I won't get that since Rampage isn't as dedicated as he once was. Love fights that scare me when my favorite is on the edge. *Like when Lesnar fought Carwin. The first round was scary as hell for me, but when Lesnar overcame in the end, I was so pumped and excited I couldn't sit down*.


I know EXACTLY what you mean. I was high as fuck watching that and I almost had a heart attack. That's the only fight that I've ever watched where I couldn't sit down, I was standing up almost pacing while it was happening. That fight was so goddamn exciting. Same with Chael/Anderson. That fight was fucking amazing and again, blasted on weed it was one of the most intense things I've ever watched live.

I remember my fiance yelling at me from our bedroom because I woke her up when Lesnar made Carwin tap by yelling "HOLY FUCK, WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT SHIT? ARE YOU SERIOUS? WHAT?", all in a good way of course because Lesnar is my boy. I completely and utterly marked the fuck out. Sounds stupid but it was just so intense and I was having a blasty blast. I absolutely love fights like that. The last time I felt like that was for Lesnar/Cain 

I see people mark out for football games and hockey games and shit like that and I always think to myself "Sit the fuck down, retard". I don't like any other sports aside from MMA, so I guess that was my equivalent.


----------



## seancarleton77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TncvorpGb6k

Josh Barnett is a god and makes me almost not care about Overeem. Best mic worker in MMA. Fuck you Chael!


----------



## Walls

Barnett is awesome, I agree. But he is still #2 to Chael.


----------



## Rush

Chael/Anderson was like a slow buildup before a massive bang. First round was like - no way. cmon sonnen, lets see if you can do it again. round 2 similar. Round 3 like holy fuck, anderson could be going down. Round 4 - fuck yeah, 1 more round to go. cmon sonnen you champ. Round 5 HOLY FUCK HE'S GOING TO DO IT, HE'S GOING TO DO- WAIT TRIANGLE. TAP. SILVA!!!!.

Far more exciting that CAIN/Lesnar where i backed CAIN to turn his lights off.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Chael/Anderson was like a slow buildup before a massive bang. First round was like - no way. cmon sonnen, lets see if you can do it again. round 2 similar. Round 3 like holy fuck, anderson could be going down. Round 4 - fuck yeah, 1 more round to go. cmon sonnen you champ. Round 5 HOLY FUCK HE'S GOING TO DO IT, HE'S GOING TO DO- WAIT TRIANGLE. TAP. SILVA!!!!.
> 
> Far more exciting that CAIN/Lesnar where i backed CAIN to turn his lights off.


I agree with you. Anderson is my favorite fighter but Chael had grown on me ever since he beat Okami. I was happy that Anderson won but disappointed at the same time. I want someone to dethrone Anderson, make shit interesting.

Chael/Anderson is my favorite fight of all time, I think. I've watched it about 5 times in full now and obviously a lot of the excitement is gone from it but it's still a better fight than any fight in any movie, in my opinion. The drama was insane, they put on one hell of a fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

Chael is a fucking sociopath. That dude has issues. He reminds me of a charismatic serial killer, like Ted Bundy. Josh Barnett is just a funny guy with great charisma.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

seancarleton77 said:


> Chael is a fucking sociopath. That dude has issues. He reminds me of a charismatic serial killer, like Ted Bundy. Josh Barnett is just a funny guy with great charisma.


Pat Bateman lol


----------



## Dark Church

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufCwtz-vjIg

That is the trailer for Once I Was A Champion the upcoming documentary on Evan Tanner. Looks pretty good and I want to see it for sure.


----------



## McQueen

I enjoyed watching Cain crush Lesnar because I had a bunch of people over at my house and they all thought the local boy was gonna win, IN YO FACE!


----------



## Myers

McQueen said:


> I enjoyed watching Cain crush Lesnar because I had a bunch of people over at my house and they all thought the local boy was gonna win, IN YO FACE!


It was the exact opposite for me, I was there and the Mexicans went nuts. The crowd wanted blood, one guy kept screaming behind me "kill the motherfucker".


----------



## McQueen

BROWN PRIDE


----------



## Walls

I'm a massive Brock mark and thought he was going to win until they were in their corners about to start and I had this rush come over me and I thought to myself "Cain is going to beat the fuck out of him" and sadly I was right. I honestly don't think Brock will ever beat a Cain or even a JDS. The gap in skill is just far too wide and Lesnar will never have their type of hands. problem is, Lesnar's camp basically blows and he refuses to travel so it only hinders him.


----------



## Stormbringer

McQueen said:


> BROWN PRIDE


...is a gang!


----------



## Myers

Mauro Ranallo : What's the difference between the first fight against Werdum 5 years ago and your fight tomorrow.
Overeem: About 40 pounds of whoop ass.


----------



## Walls

:lmao

Reem is going to molest him.


----------



## seancarleton77

If anyone knows of a good place where I can get a live stream of tonight's Strikeforce show please pm me a link or two. Thank you!


----------



## thepunisherkills

will be there live tonight! gotta get there early to see prelims. Going to be a blast!


----------



## Liam Miller

Werdum will try and pull guard it won't work, Overeem will blast some kicks and jabs and finish in the clinch with the uberknee.

Werdum is pretty underrated but Overeem will make a statement tonight and then possibly get upset by Barnett or Sergei in the final.


----------



## McQueen

LOL at tapping to strikes.


----------



## Liam Miller

Mauro = Mute button.


----------



## McQueen

Frank Shamrock is worse. Speaking of Frank Shamrock does he have a grill or braces?


----------



## Liam Miller

Apart from Pat when he is there other than him they all fucking suck.


----------



## seancarleton77

Barnett is the best promo man in MMA. Fuck you Chael!


----------



## HullKogan

I was not impressed by Overeem tonight, but those chickenshit flops Werdum kept doing were so lame.



Even though I think Barnett is kind of a fucker, his submission win followed by his WWF promo was pretty fuckin' sweet.


----------



## Dark Church

I didn't see it because I don't have Showtime so were Werdum's flops Thales Leites bad?


----------



## McQueen

No not that bad but it was obvious Reem wanted nothing to do with him on the ground.


----------



## HullKogan

Dark Church said:


> I didn't see it because I don't have Showtime so were Werdum's flops Thales Leites bad?


IMO worse


----------



## Myers

Barnett might as well have fought a sack of potatoes, Rodgers is a fucking joke. I enjoyed Barnett's promo after the fight as well, he even did the cheap pop.

One thing that is true about Overeem though is that he hasn't fought to many legitimate HW's and I am not sure he should get a UFC title shot with a tourney win. I still think Cain or Dos Santos wipe the floor with him though.


----------



## Liam Miller

Barnett vs Rogers was fucking pointless, should have just put Cormier in the GP over brett.

Well to say overeem vs werdum was disappointing is an understatement. My view is still the same Cain would maul them both and JDS has already KO'd werdum. Overeem vs JDS would be awesome.

I stick by what i said Barnett or Sergei will beat Overeem. Actually i'm forgetting someone Big Foot he could upset the Reem.


----------



## McQueen

Rogers is so awful on the ground dude needs to reevaluate his career choice or just spend a few years working on wrestling/BJJ. I have a friend who knows Rogers pretty well since I think he went to high school about a mile from where I live. I'm guessing they don't have a wrestling team.


----------



## TCE

Hey guys post your favorite MMA fights of all time. 

Here are mine, if you haven't seen them, honestly check them out.


Don Frye vs. Yoshihiro Takayama
Chan Sung 'Korean Zombie' Jung vs. Leonard Garcia 1
Matt Hughes vs. Frank Trigg 2
Paul Varelans vs. Cal Worsham
Kazuyuki Fujita vs. James Thompson
Antonio Rogerio Noguiera vs. Mauricio 'Shogun' Rua
Melvin Manhoef vs. Evangelista 'Cyborg' Santos
Mirko 'Cro Cop' Filipovic vs. Antonio Rodrigo Noguiera
Mark Hunt vs. Yosuke Nishijima
Wanderlei Silva vs. Chuck Liddell
Jorge Santiago vs. Kazuo Misaki 2
Solomon Hutcherson vs. David Loiseau
Kazushi Sakuraba vs. Kestutis Smirnovas
Randy Couture vs. Antonio Rodrigo Noguiera
Nick Diaz vs. Takanori Gomi
Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar 1


----------



## Stormbringer

Haven't been a fan for as long as a lot of guys, and it will show in my post. A lot of stuff from UFC and recent stuff too. No particular order either.

Korean Zombie vs. Leo Garcia 1 - Complete and utter robbery, still wanna know who Garcia's suckin'

Griffin vs Bonnar - The finale of the first TUF and really, the only season that mattered. Best fight, love bloody ones!

Nate Marquardt vs Chael Sonnen - Beautiful fight, both men going out like warriors, not worrying about points or sponsors, just two beast in a den killing each other.

Jones vs Shogun - Complete and utter dominance! Not only did this fight go down how I expected, it was an IN YO FACE to Jones' non-dick riders!

Carly Shay vs Shelby Marx - No words describe this fight for me!


----------



## Walls

WWE_TNA said:


> Mauro = Mute button.


All 3 of them are fucking terrible and I want that braces wearing ****** Frank off my screen forever. Please, just fire all 3 and let Rogan and Goldy call these things. Would it really be that hard?

Overall it was a decent night of fights, nothing amazing. I LOL'D at Reem's brother tapping to strikes, especially those ones. Barnett fucked Rogers on the ground, which was fun to see. Awesome promo at the end, love him. Reem/Werdum fucking sucked. Werdum was actually landing far more strikes, Reem's striking defense was fucking terrible. He just ate shots. Not that any of them were overly good but still. Reem was just swinging for the fences and it didn't work, terribly disappointing fight. Reem/Silva is going to be interesting.


----------



## RKing85

I wish Andrei Arlovski and Brett Rogers had both not been in the tournament.

I would have put Josh Barnett vs Sergei Kharitonov in one quarter, and Shane del Rosario vs Daniel Cormier in another quarter.


----------



## McQueen

Being a "Former UFC Champ" putting Glassjawski in the tournament was a good move as far as marketing goes but on the otherhand I agree with you.


----------



## Walls

Diaz/Gomi is official now for 135. With Jones/Rampage, Diego/Hughes and now Diaz/Gomi it's shaping up to be a pretty decent card.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> Barnett vs Rogers was fucking pointless, should have just put Cormier in the GP over brett.
> 
> Well to say overeem vs werdum was disappointing is an understatement. My view is still the same Cain would maul them both and JDS has already KO'd werdum. Overeem vs JDS would be awesome.
> 
> I stick by what i said Barnett or Sergei will beat Overeem. Actually i'm forgetting someone Big Foot he could upset the Reem.


Rogers would be a natural progression in terms of next opponents for Daniel Cormier, that or Arlovski.

I just can't wait for SDR to come back healthy and go on to the next level.


----------



## Liam Miller

Nate Diaz/Gomi is going to be a fucking scrap.

And all 8 prelims fights this sunday are on facebook


----------



## PsychoKOTR

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Rogers would be a natural progression in terms of next opponents for Daniel Cormier, that or Arlovski.
> 
> I just can't wait for SDR to come back healthy and go on to the next level.


It could be a long while before del Rosario gets back to the cage. Hopefully he gets his mental aspect in order once he does return and not 'Frank Mir" himself in the process.


----------



## Myers

Marquardt withdrew from his fight against Story, just a few hours from weigh-ins. No word has been said why but many believe it was weight issues. Story is now fighting charlie brenneman. Kongo/Barry is now the main event.


----------



## McQueen

Kongo in a main event? LULZ.


----------



## Liam Miller

Also im reading nate has been released, apprently he "failed medicals".

Why the fuck did nate even bother attempting to drop down

Barry in the main event lulz


----------



## seancarleton77

Kongo shouldn't even be employed as a fighter, I hope Barry kicks his legs until he quits. Though French fighters quitting isn't exactly new.


----------



## Liam Miller

Kongo will take barry down and GnP him. Barry is god awful on the ground it's not even funny. Kongo is bad from a defensive wrestling stand point but has a very good takedown success rate and has good GnP.


----------



## Dark Church

Nate's issue was not weight. If he simply would have missed weight he would not and could not have been fired since he is coming off a win. Some thing happened from the medical examination and I am really curious to no what it is.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dark Church said:


> Nate's issue was not weight. If he simply would have missed weight he would not and could not have been fired since he is coming off a win. Some thing happened from the medical examination and I am really curious to no what it is.


Yeah it must be something big for dana and zuffa to release him so quick. It could be PED's but i don't think steroids and such bother dana that much and they get punished by the athletic commissions anyway.


----------



## Myers

My guess is he used false bloodwork papers,PED's, or maybe it's something worse like he contracted a disease.


----------



## Liam Miller

Either way he has seemed to have pissed dana off big time and not many come back after that interms of fighting for the UFC again.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Has to be serious to pull him out of the fight and fire the guy, a major drug or maybe a performance enhancer.


----------



## Rush

doubt it was for PED's, more likely a diuretic to help lose water weight. Of course a lot of diuretics are masking agents and Marquardt has already been pinged for PED's once so it could be anything really. Shame as i was looking forward to that fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hioki and Papy Abedi both signed for the UFC in the last couple of days, fucking sweet news.


----------



## RKing85

drooling at the though of Aldo/Hioki. Although if Mendes fights Aldo before Hioki, I think Mendes takes the title.

I hope Pat Barry dies tonight.  Can't stand him.


----------



## Walls

I like Barry, seems like a cool dude. Hope he beats the fuck out of Kongo, although realistically I want everyone Kongo faces to beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm the only fan of cup cheick here? cool.

I like watching barry and Mitrione fight but man i'd love for someone to knock the dumb smurks of their faces. ohh and the attempts at been funny and comedic is at times cringeworthy.


----------



## Dark Church

I am picking Moorecraft to beat Mitrione and I don't even think it is much of an upset. Kogo/Barry could be a cool KO or an awful decision fight that makes you thank god that five round rule isn't in effect yet.


----------



## Jon Staley

Hope to see Kongo get KO'd tonight.


----------



## Flux

The main card doesn't interest me at all compared to the preliminary card, other than Kongo getting knocked the fuck out, hopefully. If not then it will be a shit fight as far as i'm conerned :lmao


----------



## Walls

No matter where I go on the internet for MMA shit, everyone ALWAYS gives Kongo Pac heat. I don't even remember why I give him Pac heat anymore, I'm just used to it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Apparently Nate had 6 weeks to take of whatever to get clearance. The whole story just gets stranger and the athletic commission said Nate could meet their requirements tomorrow and get off suspension. Again, really weird.


----------



## Myers

I wonder if the UFC just cut him because he didn't get his shit together in time, whatever that would be.


----------



## Walls

The situation is really weird but honestly I don't care if I ever see Nate fight again, so I doubt I'll be losing any sleep over it.

Watching prelims on FB right now. The Oliveira fight just finished, that ref is fucking blind. Couldn't believe he missed that. Shame too, Oliveira was looking amazing before that.


----------



## Jon Staley

The ref had a perfect view, too. Very weird that he didn't call it.


----------



## Myers

That knee fucked lentz up. It's to bad because Lentz was fading and Olivera probably would have subbed him anyways.


----------



## Jon Staley

Great win for Joe Lauzon.


----------



## Dark Church

So glad Tyson got the decision because he looks good at 145 and Manny just backed up for most of the fight. I don't get Versus so I can't watch the main card though which is disappointing.


----------



## black_napalm

i think nate has some sort of airborne disease or hep B or C. both of those are curable and he must have misled dana about getting treated for it. if they knew six weeks out, it wouldn't be PED related because the athletic commission would have taken him off the card immediately. add the fact that there is no automatic suspension and to me, it's something that is curable. if that's the case, it's odd that he wouldn't take action. it could have been under the radar but i guess we'll know sooner or later. 

i figure dana is so peeved because it puts other fighters at risk. also, nate may have been lying beforehand. anyway, onto the PPV...


----------



## Walls

I'm thinking that Nate may have contracted something as well. But who knows? Probably not.


----------



## Myers

Another example of a good wrestler squashing the hype of another fighter.


----------



## McQueen

Was surprised but Brenneman deserves the win.

Thought Brown/Howard was a really dull fight though.


----------



## Dark Church

Kongo's KO will be on highlight reels for years. that was one of if not the craziest comeback I have ever seen. I watched it on youtube because I don't have versus and I still flipped out knowing what happened.


----------



## Walls

That was fucking amazing. Pat must really, really feel like shit.


----------



## seancarleton77

Charlie Brenneman  Good for him. Hard worker.


----------



## Liam Miller

Cheick motherfucking Kongo dude has some cojones, that was one if not the most insane comebacks i have ever seen in MMA


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

The UFC HW GP. :lmao :lmao

This has been on an MMA site for a while now, thought you guys may be interested in seeing the brackets.


----------



## Dark Church

Mitrione/Kongo would make sense to book next for both but guys like Struve and Nelson are out there without opponents as well.


----------



## Walls

I say give Mitrione Kongo as well. Matt needs a step up in competition and both guys just knocked someone out. Makes sense.


----------



## CJ Punk

So I haven't really been paying attention to the story but what did Nate Marquardt get fired for?


----------



## Walls

I read on the UG (I don't post there, just browse it) from some guy who apparently is legit that Nate got busted for testosterone cream. He didn't disclose it and that's a PED and since his history with PED's, Dana freaked the fuck out because he just messed up their main event 24 hours before it's set to happen.

Nate is going to be on Ariel Helwani's show (which you all need to watch, as Ariel is the shit) today, I believe. I'm sure it will be discussed.


----------



## Stormbringer

Mitrione Kongo is a good sounding fight but I think that Kongo's more trained striking will win that fight and like the post show guys said you don't want to kill Mitrione's momentum with a loss.

As for other fights in the heavyweight division, you got the obvious rematch of Schaub and Nelson. Schaub is riding wins and Nelson is riding losses. Now we see where training has brought Schaub and were Nelson really stands in the division.


----------



## Walls

As much as I like Mitrione (he's really grown on me, I hated him on TUF but since then I've watched him on Ariel's show and in interviews, seems like a good dude), Kongo will blast him if they fight. I don't want to see Schaub/Nelson again. Schaub is facing Big Nog anyway and if he wins that it would make no sense for him to fight Nelson.


----------



## RKing85

really like the idea of Mitirone/Kongo


----------



## McQueen

Walls said:


> As much as I like Mitrione (he's really grown on me, I hated him on TUF but since then I've watched him on Ariel's show and in interviews, seems like a good dude),


This. He seemed like a total prick on TUF but starting grow on me. Mitrione/Kongo would be an interesting fight but I think Kongo could beat him at this point.


----------



## Stormbringer

Didn't know Schaub was fighting Nog. Could be a good one for Schaub.

Nog really has no reason to keep going at this point he can't get back into contention since I don't see him beating the likes of healthy Lesnar, Carwin or JDS/Cain.


----------



## DR JUPES

RUSH thinks Faber will win. I think Cruz will win. Should be an awesome fight though, really looking forward to it. That is all.


----------



## Myers

I think Faber will win, he's bigger and stronger then Cruz. If he can take him down, he shouldn't have to much of a problem controlling him or getting the submission. Cruz will have the advantage on the feet, he's a better striker and very elusive.

It was obvious it was going to happen, but PSAC overturned the Lentz/Olivera decision to a no-contest.


----------



## DR JUPES

i know Faber won last time they met (and sent Cruz down a weight) but Cruz is just a little wrecking machine. i could plausibly see either man winning but unless it gets taken to the ground i gotta' give it to Cruz.


----------



## Walls

I'll go with Faber but honestly I'm looking forward to all the other fights more than this one.


----------



## HBK_718

Anyone seen the UFC 132 Pre-Fight Press Conference? Strangely, ufc.com doesn't have it up.


----------



## TCE

Well Brett Rogers has been arrested for third degree assault, assault by strangulation and endangerment to a child. He brutally beat his wife and has been known to abuse his wife and children for years.


----------



## HBK_718

TCE said:


> Well Brett Rogers has been arrested for third degree assault, assault by strangulation and endangerment to a child. He brutally beat his wife and has been known to abuse his wife and children for years.


Damn, guess he was really upset about that loss to Barnett.


----------



## Walls

I think it's funny that Rogers is this big mean looking black dude who beats on women and thinks he's some bad motherfucker all the time and then goes into the cage and gets absolutely molested by Overeem and gets tossed around like a bitch by Barnett and then ends up tapping out before the choke was even sunk in all the way. Some bad ass.


----------



## Dark Church

Not to mention Rogers may go down as the last guy who actually lost to Fedor. Rogers went from top ten to out of a job in the blink of an eye. Looks like everyone who said not to over exaggerate his KO of Arlovski was right.


----------



## Rush

DR JUPES said:


> RUSH thinks Faber will win. I think Cruz will win. Should be an awesome fight though, really looking forward to it. That is all.


damn straight. we have a sig bet on this. FABER.



Dark Church said:


> Looks like everyone who said not to over exaggerate his KO of Arlovski was right.


if i connected with Arlovski's jaw i'd back myself to do some damage.


----------



## Dark Church

132 has me very excited and I am excited for nine fights on the card. I have been looking forward to this event for a few months now. Hopefully Tito and Leben are embarrassed and KTFO.


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't be surprised if Leben wins, in fact I expect him too.


----------



## Myers

I hope Leben just gets destroyed. Oddly enough, I didn't really care for Wand when he was in pride, I enjoyed watching him get knocked out. I actually like him now in the twilight of his career


----------



## McQueen

Do you enjoy Leben emotional breakdowns after he loses fights Myers?


----------



## Mikey Damage

been down on the UFC so far this summer. I dunno ... after Jones/Shogun...I've had tepid interest. 

this fight card looks good enough...i dunno. maybe i'll pump myself up for it somehow. Condit vs Kim and Leben vs Wandy should be firecrackers.


----------



## Myers

McQueen said:


> Do you enjoy Leben emotional breakdowns after he loses fights Myers?


Yeah there is nothing better then seeing these guys crying like bitches after fights... especially Leben.

The Rio PPV will be very good, I personally want to see Griffin/Shogun II and of course Silva raping Okami.


----------



## McQueen

Myers, your heart is blacker than your e-Skin.


----------



## DR JUPES

Your heart is a swirling abyss of nothingness, don't go too close, you don't want to be sucked into his warm eyes that betray the nature of his soul. So thick is his web and so false are his eyes, you are just one of many McQueen, step away.


----------



## McQueen

Whatever the DOCTOR orders.


----------



## DR JUPES

MC JUPES, spit us some lyrics boy.


----------



## Myers

I am a malevolent person, at least when it comes to sports. I was one of those people who wanted the red sox to get to the MLB finals in 2004 but not win the championship. There is something about coming so close to winning and failing at the end that brings a smile to my face. The NBA season went almost perfect since I hate Lebron James, the only thing that would have been better was if the Lakers eliminated the heat.


----------



## DR JUPES

And you would have liked the twin towers to have been hit by the NY Yankee's plane yeah?


----------



## Myers

I don't wish death upon anybody, but it would have been sweet if The Yankees were responsible for 9/11.


----------



## Walls

Leben always has an excuse as to why he loses, although he isn't as bad as Tito for that.

132 predictions: Faber, Leben, Bader, Kim, Siver, Soti


----------



## Liam Miller

Should be sick night of fights tonight.

I got Cruz, Leben, Bader, Condit, Wiman


----------



## Dark Church

Faber, Wandi, Bader, Condit, Siver, Guillard and George are my picks for tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'd be shocked if Melvin doesn't blast through roller who is no joke but i think guillard will be to much.

off topic James thompson and mustapha al turk with david haye lmao


----------



## -Technique-

I hope Cruz wins although I dont think that will be the case. I dont know which way to go with the Leben Silva fight because both of them have 1 punch knockout power however Im going to give the edge to Silva in the fight. I hope Bader kills Tito so Tito can finally leave and never come back.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

War Wandy.


----------



## Liam Miller

Man Melvin is a fucking monster, take notice lightweight division.

Glad dos anjos won to many people slept on him and underrated him, Gsot is pretty overrated.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

The thing with Melvin Guillard is he's a lightweight but he has HEAVYWEIGHT highly explosive punching and striking power.


----------



## Liam Miller

I don't think any of the other title contenders will want to stand with Melvin.

Edgar vs Melvin would be so sweet, hopefully it happens at some point.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

HOLY SHIT!!! I NEVER EXPECTED THAT. Dana must be shitting his panties right now. LOL. War Tito.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Upset. For all the training this guy Bader does in his own gym and only losing one fight in his career to the champ he came out looking scarred and tired from the start of this fight. Ortiz looked in his prime again. Total opposite of what everybody was thinking.

Ortiz fights to see another day.


----------



## CGS

My stream literally exploded with comments when Tito won that :lmao. Real big upset. Everyone was talking about how past it he was and then he just comes out and takes out one of the best within 2 minutes.


----------



## randy skalba

Can someone pm me a link for a free stream please?


----------



## killacamt

I swore Ortiz was going to lose, glad to see him pull it out tho..


----------



## Rush

didn't see it posted but Marquardt was canned due to TRT and failing to get everything sorted before the fight. Basically making Dana a massive hypocrit after the Sonnen affair. 



> Nate Marquardt broke his silence on Tuesday in a near hour-long interview on Ariel Helwani's MMA Hour at MMAFighting.com, and revealed why he failed his medicals with the Pennsylvania State Athletic Commission, which led to his removal from UFC on Versus 4 and his firing by Dana White from the UFC.
> 
> Marquardt's revelation was that he was undergoing an aggressive testosterone replacement therapy, and his testosterone levels needed to be in a certain range by the day of the weigh-ins, a range they did not get to, which led to the commission suspending him.
> 
> According to Marquardt, he was diagnosed with low testosterone last August after what he described as "feeling sluggish" and "horrible" in training. His doctor put then put him on TRT. Marquardt said he had been in communication with the UFC throughout his treatment, and in fact for his two remaining bouts in 2010 had been undergoing the treatment and had kept his testosterone levels where they needed to be for the organization.
> 
> Marquardt's next fight was then against Dan Miller in New Jersey at UFC 128. Marquardt said when he applied for a Therapeutic Use Exemption from New Jersey's athletic commission, he was informed that his doctor's information was incomplete. Not only was it incomplete, but they said the treatment he was getting from this doctor was not USADA approved treatment for the condition. They allowed him to fight anyway, with the caveat that he'd need follow up testing after the event in order to gain official clearance. It should be noted that Miller was not informed that Marquardt was undergoing TRT for their bout.
> 
> After the fight, Marquardt was required to go off of the treatment for eight weeks, at which time he would need to undergo several blood tests and be seen by an endocrinologist to gain clearance for continuing the therapeutic use of testosterone.
> 
> The completion of eight weeks brought him just a few weeks out from his UFC on Versus 4, and Marquardt claims that his doctor recommended a more aggressive treatment be started after being off of it for eight weeks and being so close to the fight. He then claimed that he didn't get his blood tested until after two weeks of the more aggressive treatment, and that his testosterone levels were higher than acceptable.
> 
> From there he was taken off of treatment and believed his testosterone levels would get back to the acceptable range by the time weigh-ins took place on Saturday in Pittsburgh.
> 
> Now, Marquardt and his manager Lex McMahon of Alchemist MMA claimed that they had been in contact with the UFC and with the PSAC in regards to the issue, and they were going to let him fight as long as his levels came down to the "normal" range. However, they were still elevated on Saturday, and Marquardt was subsequently suspended and pulled from the card.
> 
> Marquardt and McMahon stated that Marquardt's testosterone levels continued to decline, and got into normal range on Sunday, and they've subsequently submitted documentation of it being back in range to the PSAC. The commission is expected to examine said documentation this week and Marquardt believes he'll be taken off suspension at that time.


Essentially Marquardt is at fault for all this. He could've waited for the clearence before going on a more aggressive treatment. TRT should be banned from MMA regardless. If you're on it for health reasons, then quit fighting and get healthy. Otherwise suck it up and keep going.


----------



## Kazz

Dayum Silva...


----------



## -Technique-

Man this card is full of surprises. First Tito with the submission and then Leben in 30 seconds. Im enjoying this.


----------



## killacamt

this main event is a damn good match, glad I paid for it tonight...


----------



## -Technique-

Cruz is really impressing me


----------



## killacamt

I see this fight as a draw really


----------



## -Technique-

I think Cruz will take the decision on this one


----------



## Mikey Damage

WTF. A 50-45?

Either someone is blind, or stupid. Or both.

Amazing fight.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Mikey Damage said:


> WTF. A 50-45?
> 
> Either someone is blind, or stupid. Or both.
> 
> Amazing fight.


I know. I mean I realize it was a very hard fight to score but 50-45? Facepalm.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

48-47 is what I had.

50-45 is clearly sucking Cruz.


----------



## -Technique-

Mikey Damage said:


> WTF. A 50-45?
> 
> Either someone is blind, or stupid. Or both.
> 
> Amazing fight.


Ya I didnt have it 50-45 but I still had Cruz winning. Im not surprised at the 50-45 though seeing as MMA judging is so flawed and it happens all the time.


----------



## CGS

:lmao at 50-45. 

I would say 48-47 to Cruz really. Good fight right there for sure.


----------



## Rush

i had it 48-47 to Cruz. 50-45 is awful. No way in hell Faber lost that first round. Cruz seemed to land more shots but when Faber landed clean Cruz looked shaky. If Cruz could somehow get some power then he'd be a far better fighter. He outpointed Faber but he didn't 'beat' him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

To be fair to Cruz, Faber is a difficult man to finish. But yeah, he needs to develop some power. Only 25, though. Not even in his physical prime yet.

DAna is getting a lot of shit on twitter about the 50-45 call, like he can do anything about it. That's on the commission. There is only so much bitching that Dana can do about that.


----------



## Rush

like we're discussing in the chatox and on twitter, what do you guys think is next for the bantamweight division?

Cruz vs Johnson, Barao or Bowles imo. Johnson is the best bet, while Barao is the outside shot. 26-1, mostly in Brazil though. Could be interesting to see how he steps up but he's probably a few fights away. Didn't see Bowles fight tonight but apparently it was an underwhelming fight.

Faber could be faced against Barao, Bowles or Torres next. He desperately needs a win, as does Torres so i doubt they'd put them together yet, Bowles would be a good fight and could be used to see if Bowles is ready for another shot. Barao is another fight to see if Barao can step up or if Faber is done at the highest level (which he isn't imo).


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

I couldn't watch the PPV, but I did watch the Spike prelims. Pretty good fights.


----------



## seancarleton77

Great show! Not everyone I was pulling for won, but with a show that good complaining is annoying. Having said that the judges are still blind.


----------



## Liam Miller

Props to Tito, i have bashed him countless times but he had me out of my seat when he dropped bader.

Knew Leben would KO wandy along with melvin he was my lock of the night.

Great KO from Condit.

I fucking love watching Cruz he's style is so different, great fight and well deserved win. Overall awesome night of fights.


----------



## Rush

Not a fan of Cruz's style really. It makes him look busy while he does fuck all. Same as Edgar really, they have styles where they won't take a lot of damage but do you ever get the sense that either of them are going to finish the fight? I've seen 2 fights of Cruz's stop early, once was a doctor's stoppage and the other was when Faber subbed him a few years back and i've never seen Edgar finish a fighter by KO (haven't seen him vs Bocek). While he has good fights, i'm always waiting for the other guy to make a move and to me thats a little disappointing in terms of his style. I'm odd in the sense that i actually don't mind Fitch's style, but don't like Edgar's or Cruz's. In saying that, give me a Edgar or Cruz fight to watch over Fitch any day.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yeah the thing with Cruz and Edgar's styles and fights you either like them or don't.


----------



## Myers

I would say bowles should be next for Cruz, but I guess he injured his hand again in the first round of last nights fight. It seems to be a reoccurring injury, and it would suck if he broke his hand in his rematch against cruz.


----------



## Jon Staley

The Featherweight division is so pointless and was a horrible way to end a fantastic night of fights.


----------



## RKing85

you didn't like the main event!?!?! How......

Either Bowles or Johnson should be next. Although if they are planning on starting a 125 towards years end, Johnson should hold out for that division.


----------



## HBK_718

Contrary to what seems to be popular opinion, I approve of the 50-45 ruling in Cruz vs. Faber. 

It was evident Faber had more power than Cruz. Faber knocked him down a couple of times but apart from that, Faber didn't have any distinct advantage. Cruz had better combos, was faster, had some great technique, and provided a stand-up display that anyone can learn from. The scrambles were fun too but I don't think Faber did anything on the ground to warrant a round in his favor. Cruz didn't dominant or anything, but edged Faber out in each round. I would love to see a rematch as it was a great fight, but I don't think it was close.

That's coming from a Faber fan btw. 

I also noticed Faber's cornermen kinda sucked. Cruz's men were supplying him with more technical advice where as Faber's were just hyping him up and sucking his dick. This has no influence on my opinion of the actual fight; it was just an interesting observation, to me at least. 

Melvin Guillard looked amazing last night; he deserves a big name opponent next.

If Vitor Belfort is victorious against Yoshihiro Akiyama, I'd love to see him matched up against Chris Leben. Another Leben fight that's just easy to market. It can be dubbed the "Battle of the Wanderlei Silva Destroyers."

I'm interested in seeing Tito Ortiz fight Shogun, for some reason. Ortiz made himself relevant after that HUGE win last night. I wasn't too fond of all that emotional bullshit at the post-fight conference though.


----------



## Liam Miller

Jon Staley said:


> The Featherweight division is so pointless and was a horrible way to end a fantastic night of fights.


First it's bantamweight and second you're fucking kidding right? the fight was damn good.

And HBK_718 Leben vs Belfort would be pretty epic.

As for Tito maybe rich or lil nog, well machida hasn't got a fight  tito/machida 2 maybe.

Unless they are waiting for jones or rampage to pull out with an injury and stick machida in.


----------



## seancarleton77

Great night of fights with an amazing main event. Cruz said he'd go up in weight to fight Aldo! I think my money would be on Aldo, but that would be fight of the year calibre for sure.


----------



## McQueen

WWE_TNA said:


> First it's bantamweight and second you're fucking kidding right? the fight was damn good.
> 
> And HBK_718 Leben vs Belfort would be pretty epic.
> 
> As for Tito maybe rich or lil nog, well machida hasn't got a fight  tito/machida 2 maybe.
> 
> Unless they are waiting for jones or rampage to pull out with an injury and stick machida in.


1.) Staley is a fool

2.) Please god no @ the idea of Tito/Machida 2, wouldn't mind seeing Tito vs Rich Franklin though.


----------



## Liam Miller

McQueen said:


> 1.) Staley is a fool
> 
> 2.) Please god no @ the idea of Tito/Machida 2, wouldn't mind seeing Tito vs Rich Franklin though.


I agree i'd rather Tito/Rich, but machida/tito seems like something tito would want and joe/dana would do. Or tito/forrest 3 a fight that tito seems to be heavily pushing.


----------



## Walls

seancarleton77 said:


> Great night of fights with an amazing main event. Cruz said he'd go up in weight to fight Aldo! I think my money would be on Aldo, but that would be fight of the year calibre for sure.


Aldo would mash Cruz but I agree it would be a great fight.

I wasn't a big fan of the main event. I was really looking forward to it going in and it wasn't a bad fight it just wasn't what i thought it would be. Actually, none of the fights were what I thought they would be minus Leben/Wandi. I can't fault any of the guys on the card, they all did what they were supposed to do. I just wished some of the fights went on longer, that's all. But yeah, the main event kinda under delivered for me. I'm not a fan of Cruz's style either, it's a lot of movement with nothing going on. And it doesn't seem like he hits very hard, either. If he would be able to generate some more power and became a little bit more aggressive I think he could be a beast standing. I'm also positive that Cruz is a closet ****. I don't care if he is or not, just an observation.

Leben/Wandi was just sad. I felt really bad for Wandi. I know how much he loves fighting and all that but it's time to end it. His jaw is made out of paper now, he is just going to end up getting seriously and permanently injured if he keeps going. Leben/Vitor would be very interesting. Leben is in an interesting position where he puts on exciting fights and will be around forever but realistically will never be champion. To me, Leben is Wandi 2.0 but still with an iron chin.

Tito surprised the hell out of me, as I'm sure he did all of us. I thought he was going to get grapple fucked to a decision but obviously that was wrong. I won't say he looked like the old Tito just yet as we really didn't get to see a whole lot in that fight, but he looked like the old Tito when he locked on that Guillotine, though. You could just tell Tito was squeezing with everything he had for himself, his family and his job. I felt really happy for Tito after the fight. I wouldn't say he is back yet, if he wins again then he definitely is. 

Condit/Kim really disappointed me for the simple fact that I just wanted to see more of it. I expected a war between those two and I cannot fault Condit at all for ending it early. It's just me wanting to see more, realistically. Condit is a bad motherfucker though and I would love to see him and GSP, although Condit/Diaz would be a lot better. Those two would beat the fuck out of each other.

Winner got absolutely fucked by the judges. Siver didn't win that fight, they are all nutty.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jon Staley said:


> The Featherweight division is so pointless and was a horrible way to end a fantastic night of fights.


stop trolling/spamming, son.


----------



## Brye

Wow. One hell of a story and life this guy's had.


----------



## Myers

Yeah I saw that on OTL on ESPN this morning, truly an amazing story. He deserves nothing but the best in life.


----------



## HBK_718

Thoughts on some of the stuff being discussed:

While Tito Ortiz won't make it to the top of the Light Heavyweight division again, I'm interested in seeing some of the suggested match-ups. Fights against Shogun, Rich Franklin, and Lil Nog would be entertaining. 

Ortiz needs to shut the fuck up about Ortiz/Griffin III; both need to move on and face newer opponents. And fuck no to Ortiz/Machida II—Machida deserves better.

After Jon Jones smashes Rampage, I want to see Rampage/Shogun II. 

Bader vs. Hamill anyone? Two quality wrestlers with some serious power; seems inevitable to me. 



seancarleton77 said:


> Cruz said he'd go up in weight to fight Aldo!


Source?

That youtube vid. that's garnering attention does not evoke too much sympathy from me. Feel a little bad for the fighter, but seriously, put your pops to sleep. There's no way he can become an elite fighter if he's "lucky" to get a few hours of training everyday. Fuck the promise he made to his grandmother. He's young; this is the time for him to leave his mark on the world.


----------



## Liam Miller

Machida vs Sonnen is all but signed bitches, at light heavyweight.


----------



## Walls

It's going to be funny when Sonnen literally runs through him. He's going to be in Machida's face as soon as the ref says go and he'll gladly take a few shots to get the takedown. I see Sonnen winning by decision. I love watching Machida fight and he's a bad motherfucker but I absolutely love Chael, can't bet against him.


----------



## seancarleton77

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-wNipvpyjg&feature=player_embedded

Gun store, really? Oh, America!


----------



## -Mystery-

Machida via triangle choke.


----------



## Walls

I love Chael but that made me laugh.


----------



## Liam Miller

Machida is gonna whoop dat ass.

Machida via whatever Seagal wants


----------



## Walls

I don't see Machida beating Chael, I think it's bad stylistically for Machida. Sonnen isn't going to let Machida circle around and feint and counter strike. He's going to go full force at Machida and eventually he will get the takedown. Then it's war Sonnen.


----------



## Dark Church

I am kind of surprised Sonnen would even be willing to fight at 205 because you know he wants another fight with Silva. I do think he can beat Machida though.

I also watched 132 except Faber/Cruz (I haven't had time yet but will) and Wiman got screwed against Siver. I actually scored it 30-27 Wiman and only the first round was even questionable to me.


----------



## Jon Staley

Yeah, Wiman should have definitely won that fight. It wasn't exactly decisive but he definitely did enough. He had every right to storm off like that.


----------



## Walls

Silva realistically is going to be busy for a long time, with Okami in August and realistically GSP after he beats Diaz. I'm not surprised Sonnen agreed to fight Machida at 205. Sonnen walks around between 220-230 usually. Like I said before, I love watching Machida fight but he's fucked against Sonnen.


----------



## Liam Miller

Siver beat wiman imo, wiman won round 2 but did virtually fuck all in 1 and 3 pretty much tried to wall and stall.

Machida is a good grappler he will be active from he's back and on the feet he will be in and out and light sonnen up. Plus with he's stance it will be tough for sonnen to shoot for a double leg which leads me to believe he will attempt single legs or try and take him down from the clinch.


----------



## McQueen

I'm with Walls on this one. I think Sonnen, assuming he doesn't foolishly get caught in another submission is the kind of guy who would give Machida a lot of trouble.

Plus it doesn't hurt I personally don't like Machida and wouldn't mind seeing him get his ass beat.


----------



## Myers

Machida will have the weight and speed advantage in this fight. He is also be more elusive to take downs then Silva was. Tito Ortiz couldn't hold on to Machida in their fight, machida even got the takedown when they clinched up in the first round. So I can see machida evading for the most of the fight and just picking sonnen off with strikes for the decision.


----------



## McQueen

Tito vs Chael should happen.


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> Machida will have the weight and speed advantage in this fight. He is also be more elusive to take downs then Silva was. Tito Ortiz couldn't hold on to Machida in their fight, machida even got the takedown when they clinched up in the first round. So I can see machida evading for the most of the fight and just picking sonnen off with strikes for the decision.


Tito couldn't take him down but Chael has way better take downs than Tito does, he absolutely runs through guys for it. Machida will have the speed advantage and possibly outweigh Chael by a little bit but Chael will no doubt be the stronger man. Chael has that special wrestler's strength and grip that is just insane. Chael is going to give Machida fits, he isn't going to just cut him off like Rampage did and he isn't going to stay on the outside like Randy did either. He's just going to bull rush him and stay on him, maybe back him up into the cage and put the grind on him there a bit before taking him down. Machida will gas waaaaay before Chael will, so he doesn't have to worry about that. He just has to worry about getting tapped, which is a legit concern.

So, I just read this new interview with Chael and he had to say this about Wandi:

_"There's a couple of things going on there," Sonnen explained. "Wanderlei tells me that he's going to send me to the dentist. And I'm thinking, 'the receptionist generally sets those appointments, but if you know the phone number to my local dentist, I guess you could.' Then I'm thinking, 'Is he threatening me? I'm an American gangster, you are an immigrant from Brazil. Are you sure you want to go down this road with me? That's a threat?

"Hey Wanderlei, let me give you a threat. I will cut the power to your house and do a home invasion. You will hear me climbing up the stairs in a pair of night vision goggles I bought in the back of 'Solder of Fortune' magazine. The next thing you'll hear is me picking the lock of your bedroom door and taking a photograph of you in bed with the Nogueira brothers working on your jiu-jitsu. I will post said photograph at www.DorksFromBrazil.com with password: not required, username: not required._

"I'm an American Gangster"

:lmao

That's the greatest thing ever. Night vision goggles? Just the mental picture of him doing all that is hilarious. That has to be his new nickname now in the Octagon, though. Chael "The American Gangster" Sonnen. $$$$$


----------



## RKing85

GSP is saying now he has no interest in moving up to fight Anderson.

I don't think we are going to see Anderson/GSP for AT LEAST 12 more months. And maybe never.

And the Sonnen act is growing old quick for me. I hope Machida wins.


----------



## Dark Church

> A fight between onetime middleweight challenger Chael Sonnen (25-11-1 MMA, 4-4 UFC) and former light-heavyweight champion Lyoto Machida (17-2 MMA, 9-2 UFC) is not happening.
> 
> Sources close to the promotion today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that the fight was briefly entertained but did not become a reality after being heavily rumored for the fall, possibly at UFC 136.
> 
> Both fighters currently are awaiting their next bookings, the sources said


Book Sonnen/Leben so Leben can get his ass handed to him again. Machida could fight someone like Ortiz or Hamill for now.


----------



## Myers

Machida fighting Hamill or Ortiz would be a step down in competition, I would say he should fight the winner of Shogun/Forrest or if he waits the loser of Ramage/Jones.


----------



## Rmx820

Rumor has it Chael vs Bryan Stann is slated for UFC 136. I hope it's just a rumor. I really want Chael vs Machida.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dana probably didn't want to risk the chance of the big money rematch silva/sonnen.

Stann vs Sonnen makes sense for a number one contender match, sonnen by wrestlefuck.


----------



## -Mystery-

GSP's ducking Silva.


----------



## Walls

Rmx820 said:


> Rumor has it Chael vs Bryan Stann is slated for UFC 136. I hope it's just a rumor. I really want Chael vs Machida.


Really disappointed Chael/Machida isn't happening. Stann is a MUCH easier fight for Chael than Machida was, for sure. Stann isn't anything special off his back at all and Chael is going to mash him to a decision. I like Stann a lot and think if the UFC markets him correctly he could be very huge, as a Captain America type deal. But this is just a bad match up for him style wise, I have no idea why they would put him in there with a wrestler like Chael.

And Chael won't fight Leben, they are really good friends.


----------



## Liam Miller

Chael fans should love this. i'm not a big fan but this is classic.

The comments on Pride and wandy are pretty epic.

http://ironforgesiron.com/2011/07/video-chael-sonnen-backstage-interview/


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

WWE_TNA said:


> Chael fans should love this. i'm not a big fan but this is classic.
> 
> The comments on Pride and wandy are pretty epic.
> 
> http://ironforgesiron.com/2011/07/video-chael-sonnen-backstage-interview/


That's amazing, I love Chael haha


----------



## Walls

I know I posted the text of what he said about Wandi before but actually seeing him say it was even better. I have such a man crush on Chael, such a bad motherfucker. The part about both Nog's coming to America and thinking a Bus was a horse almost had me in tears.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Walls said:


> I know I posted the text of what he said about Wandi before but actually seeing him say it was even better. I have such a man crush on Chael, such a bad motherfucker. The part about both Nog's coming to America and thinking a Bus was a horse almost had me in tears.


They have computers in Brazil?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Walls

I know, I was shocked too. That entire interview wasn't even gold, it was platinum.


----------



## Liam Miller

He seems to have mad respect for Okami and i was suprised he never bashed GSP.

I hope he smashes stann.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Just saw the new tuf promo for mayhem/bisping. makes me love Mayhem more...


----------



## Myers

Chael is a delusional prick


----------



## Walls

Oh don't be a player hater.


----------



## Myers

Come on, he would go out and say that Yushin beat Silva and will beat him again. He then goes on and says he won his fight against Anderson but just lost for 8 seconds. He'll attack people like the nogueira brothers who have nothing to do with him just because he's bitter that he has a sub defense of a 12 year old. For someone that hasn't accomplished anything in MMA, he sure thinks highly of himself.


----------



## Walls

You're absolutely right about that stuff. I never once said I agreed with anything he said. I just said that I have a man crush on the guy because he is so goddamn entertaining. No one entertains me more in MMA than him. Shit, even when I loved wrestling no one entertained me like he does. He's so insane and that's why I love the guy. Plus, he is a bad motherfucker. Regardless of his lack of BJJ defense, he's still a beast.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I wonder what Chael is going to say about a former marine. Might be a touchy subject, and he might say something the UFC won't want to hear. Who knows. Personally, I think that Stann will put him to sleep.

Bellator signed Rad Martinez. I see the video was posted the other day, great stuff. Very easy to root for him.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Walls said:


> You're absolutely right about that stuff. I never once said I agreed with anything he said. I just said that I have a man crush on the guy because he is so goddamn entertaining. No one entertains me more in MMA than him. Shit, even when I loved wrestling no one entertained me like he does. He's so insane and that's why I love the guy. Plus, he is a bad motherfucker. Regardless of his lack of BJJ defense, he's still a beast.


He's a genuine gangster!


----------



## Walls

Chrisp_Morg said:


> He's a genuine gangster!


I would say so, yeah.

Really looking forward to the next season of TUF. Mayhem is an awesome dude and is criminally underrated due to his behavior and everything. He's been out of the cage for a long time though, Strikeforce fucked him over. So hopefully he doesn't lose based off of that because if he takes Bisping to the ground, he is in a world of trouble.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Chael took a man who most believed and by what we seen seemed to be the greatest MMA fighter of all time and made him look like a chump for 22 minutes... He's also created more controversy than any fighter to ever enter the octagon.


----------



## Rush

T3H~L3X said:


> Chael took a man who most believed and by what we seen seemed to be the greatest MMA fighter of all time and made him look like a chump for 22 minutes... He's also created more controversy than any fighter to ever enter the octagon.


your point is?


----------



## vipsportz

Can't wait for UFC 133. It's going to be legit !


----------



## T3H~L3X

Rush said:


> your point is?


On top of being one of the most charismatic figures in UFC history, what he did in the Silva fight, being an perennial contender in WEC, while also being a very accomplished wrestler to say he's accomplished nothing in MMA is silly. Chael is the number two man in the middleweight division and possibly given another go at Silva if he worked on his submission defense, I'd say he may become the number one man.


----------



## HBK_718

T3H~L3X said:


> Chael is the number two man in the middleweight division and possibly given another go at Silva if he worked on his submission defense, I'd say he may become the number one man.


This will only happen if Anderson Silva doesn't work on his takedown defense. 

If he does, Chael Sonnen is fucked. Silva will own him in the stand-up and probably knock his ass out.


----------



## -Mystery-

T3H~L3X said:


> On top of being one of the most charismatic figures in UFC history, what he did in the Silva fight, being an perennial contender in WEC, while also being a very accomplished wrestler to say he's accomplished nothing in MMA is silly. Chael is the number two man in the middleweight division and possibly given another go at Silva if he worked on his submission defense, I'd say he may become the number one man.


Sonnen isn't the number two guy at middleweight.


----------



## Myers

Let's not forget that Chael raised his levels of testosterone for that fight too, so we can add that he's a liar and a cheater too.


----------



## McQueen

A real American hero.


----------



## Walls

I'm all for steroids, I don't give a shit. And that goes for all sports as well. All of this shit is entertainment and if someone gets ridiculously good at something and makes it more entertaining then I say more power to you. We should let everyone make their own choices on what they want to do with their bodies. I know that's not a popular opinion, but to me people overreact to steroids. Yeah, they have long term health risks but I'm not the one taking them so I don't give a shit.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

-Mystery- said:


> Sonnen isn't the number two guy at middleweight.


Correct he's the number 1 guy, Anderson just has his belt


----------



## Myers

It doesn't really matter because Anderson is just keeping the belt warm for Michael Bisping.


----------



## Stax Classic

Anderson would roll Soennen in less than a round if he actually gave a fuck in his last match. A rematch would not be nearly as entertaining. Anderson is the man, and no one will ever beat him with him giving a shit. When he's insulted because his opponent is so inferior, sometimes that opponent can sneak up on someone with their guard down. Says a lot that a man has to underestimate you drastically and you have to cheat, and still can't win.


----------



## Walls

I see a rematch between the two going pretty much the same as the first fight, and Anderson is my favorite fighter. It would be amazing if Chael took the belt off him, so much money in that.


----------



## McQueen

Myers said:


> It doesn't really matter because Anderson is just keeping the belt warm for Michael Bisping.


:lmao


----------



## Walls

I would absolutely love to see Anderson smash Bisping.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Walls said:


> I would absolutely love to see Anderson smash Bisping.


This creases me, Anderson is on the end of a pounding with Chael swinging the hammer, takes the belt. Bisping Armbars Sonnen, Michael Bisping your new UFC MW champion. 

Such a troll way for Bisping to take the title and I would lol all the way until Silva got his shot an took his head off.

Crazier things have happened....


----------



## McQueen

I would absolutely love to see Anderson (or anyone else for that matter) end Bisping's career. What a fucking cunt.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Hey!

To be fair, I'm only defending Bisping because he's British. He's a cock.


----------



## Walls

Chrisp_Morg said:


> This creases me, Anderson is on the end of a pounding with Chael swinging the hammer, takes the belt. Bisping Armbars Sonnen, Michael Bisping your new UFC MW champion.
> 
> Such a troll way for Bisping to take the title and I would lol all the way until Silva got his shot an took his head off.
> 
> Crazier things have happened....


Crazier things have happened, indeed. Chael's submission defense is atrocious. Triangles appear to be his weak point, which is strange as they are quite easy to defend. Shit, I could teach Chael how to avoid Triangles and maybe then he wouldn't get tapped out all the time.


----------



## Dark Church

So I have come to the conclusion that Wolfslair is the worst training camp in MMA out of the well known ones.


----------



## laineytheman

Fuck, I can't stand Franklin McNeil. He talks so much shit and does not know much more than the average fan.


----------



## Rush

T3H~L3X said:


> On top of being one of the most charismatic figures in UFC history, what he did in the Silva fight, being an perennial contender in WEC, while also being a very accomplished wrestler to say he's accomplished nothing in MMA is silly. Chael is the number two man in the middleweight division and possibly given another go at Silva if he worked on his submission defense, I'd say he may become the number one man.


he's accomplished nothing in MMA. being a perennial contender in WEC means fuck all, falling short against Silva in the biggest fight of his career while being way over allowed testosterone levels doesn't count for anything.



Walls said:


> I'm all for steroids, I don't give a shit. And that goes for all sports as well. All of this shit is entertainment and if someone gets ridiculously good at something and makes it more entertaining then I say more power to you. We should let everyone make their own choices on what they want to do with their bodies. I know that's not a popular opinion, but to me people overreact to steroids. Yeah, they have long term health risks but I'm not the one taking them so I don't give a shit.


I'm compltely against steroids and i'm definitely against HRT. If your hormone levels are fucked then too bad, either make do or retire and persue something else. Artificially boosting yourself is cheating. Pure and simple.

Allowing steroids would be an absolutely terrible and asinine move. The health risks alone are the biggest reason for not allowing it, the fact that its a sport is another and that you can have a good fight without being roided a third.



Walls said:


> I see a rematch between the two going pretty much the same as the first fight, and Anderson is my favorite fighter. It would be amazing if Chael took the belt off him, so much money in that.


nah, i see Anderson getting his game on and murking Sonnen in a round just to prove a point.


----------



## Myers

Rush said:


> I'm compltely against steroids and i'm definitely against HRT. If your hormone levels are fucked then too bad, either make do or retire and persue something else. Artificially boosting yourself is cheating. Pure and simple.
> .


I agree about HGH and other PED's but those that legitimately have HRT get their levels checked regularly. What Chael did was raise his to an abnormally high level. Marquardt was notified six weeks before to get his levels in check from his doctors, but did not take care of it and his carelessness got him cut, not to mention it wasn't his first time. So I think if you get them regualted by a physician, you should be able to compete. Whether or not Chael or Marquardt legit need HRT is another story.

Oh and Silva will fucking murder Chael if they fight again.


----------



## Rush

Even if fighters legitimately need HRT to regulate their homones to 'natural' levels they still should not be allowed to do so and still fight. Its a physical weakness as much as a shot chin is (Liddell + Wandy spring instantly to mind). Skill wise they might be able to compete (well except Sonnen vs BJJ which is a running one sided battle) but if they physically can't produce testosterone then they should either try and make do without it or retire.


----------



## Walls

So Condit/Penn is verbally set for October. Can't wait for Condit to smash BJ.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Walls said:


> So Condit/Penn is verbally set for October. Can't wait for Condit to smash BJ.


Condit is an animal, loved watching him fight since the Kampmann fight (which i thought he won). If he can take BJ there's gotta be a title shot at the end of it.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

Should be a good fight between BJ and Condit


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

laineytheman said:


> Fuck, I can't stand Franklin McNeil. He talks so much shit and does not know much more than the average fan.


Yeah he's pretty annoying.


----------



## Liam Miller

War Motivated Penn .

So who for fitch maybe Rumble?, Brenneman?


----------



## Rush

i assume he's still injured and he could face Shields/Ellenberger winner, Koscheck or Kampmann


----------



## Dark Church

Fitch isn't still injured but it is obvious the UFC has something against him. BJ Penn got rewarded with Condit for a draw that he should have lost against Fitch. Now Fitch probably will be asked to fight someone like Brenneman or Kampmann who are not even top contenders. The second best WW shouldn't be screwed like this and have to work so hard to even get fights against contenders. Guys who don't deserve it like Nick Diaz and BJ Penn get rewarded though.


----------



## Walls

Diaz does deserve to face GSP.

Fitch is getting screwed though, which is nothing new. He doesn't deserve the treatment he gets and he won that fight against BJ, too.


----------



## Dark Church

Walls said:


> *Diaz does deserve to face GSP.*
> 
> Fitch is getting screwed though, which is nothing new. He doesn't deserve the treatment he gets and he won that fight against BJ, too.


No he doesn't and his resume is less impressive then Fitch or Condit. This is also the same guy who just last year decided not to fight in a title fight so he could smoke pot. Diaz has beaten one top ten WW (Daley) and even that is questionable. He ducked Jay Hieron and treats UFC fans like shit as recently as 129. Nick Diaz the fighter doesn't deserve it but Nick Diaz the person shouldn't even have a job in the UFC ever again. Nick Diaz makes guys like Michael Bisping look like model citizens.


----------



## Walls

GSP has cleaned out his division and Diaz is a more than capable opponent for GSP. Is GSP going to win by decision? Of course. But who else was he going to fight? I can't wait for GSP/Diaz. I'm a massive Diaz fan (same with Nate) and even though I make fun of him all the time for being retarded, I love his personality and his approach to things.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

If Diaz doesn't deserve to then Kos Didn't deserve his rematch imo


----------



## Walls

Very true. Kos beat Daley for his title shot and Diaz just beat him as well. Not to mention he was SF champion (which means jack shit really but I can see them using that as another reason) and the sound bytes from Diaz are going to be epic. They are polar opposites and that always makes for an entertaining fight.


----------



## RKing85

Diaz is the best candidate for the shot at GSP. Yeah he hasn't done as much as Jon Fitch, but it still makes the most sense for the UFC to have made this fight.


----------



## Walls

Fitch has gotten screwed but considering GSP beat the living fuck out of Fitch the last time they fought and he's about 200 times better now than he was then, I can see why they would be hesitant to do it.


----------



## -Mystery-

If Fitch didn't put people to sleep and made people wanna buy his fights, he wouldn't have to worry about getting "screwed".


----------



## Walls

True enough. I don't find Fitch boring in the least, I love watching him fight but I understand why the average fan would be put off by him.

So Phil Davis is out of 133 with a knee injury. Machida is stepping up to replace him and face Rashad. They asked Tito first but he declined, which I think was smart of him. So Evans/Machida 2 is happening and I hope Machida blasts him.


----------



## Dark Church

I thought Machida was going to say no but it is a good substitute and allows Rashad to avenge his only loss.


----------



## Walls

Which he won't (avenge the loss). He's coming off a massive lay off and I'm quite confidant Machida blasts him.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why do people think the mentally weak GSP can finish Diaz? Pierre is a mental midget and can't close a fight anymore. He hasn't finished a fight in years. Yeah most of the competion was tough but Dan Hardy went in and in defeat exposed GSP as the guy who can't finish to save his life.

Diaz is gonna be a nightmare for Georges if he doesn't bring out the old GSP. And the only time GSP is motivated is in rematches with guys named Matt.


----------



## McQueen

Diaz can't wrestle for shit. He'll lose.


----------



## Myers

Most of Diaz's losses were to guys that grinded him out by decision, and GSP is the epitome of that. Not to mention, GSP has probably the best cardio in all of MMA.


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> Most of Diaz's losses were to guys that grinded him out by decision, and GSP is the epitome of that. Not to mention,* GSP has probably the best cardio in all of MMA*.


There was some show GSP was on where they measured his cardio levels, some sort of sports science show or something. Anyway, they determined that when the average mma fighter is completely gassed, GSP is only 85% tired. I wish I remember what show it was.

And Diaz will lose to GSP, no question. As it's been said, Diaz is a shitty wrestler and gets grinded out and GSP is king of that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

85 percent? wow.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, he's got 15% cardio on everyone else. Pretty insane.


----------



## Mikey Damage

o. i misread that. now i'm not as impressed. but that's still good.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, I read your response and realized I worded it poorly and changed it.


----------



## Myers

It was sports science on ESPN, I can't remember the exact percent but they basically said he could go probably 10 rounds and would not gas. It was something like he has almost three times the gas tank of most of his competition.


----------



## Liam Miller

Davis out of UFC 133, Machida i rumoured to be in to face evans.


----------



## -Mystery-

Machida declined the fight apparently and Vera is rumored to have been offered the fight.


----------



## Stax Classic

So now Phil Davis gets a title fight next August or so? Assume That the Evans fight winner gets a shot like next March or so. He was supposed to have the title fight before Bones got "hurt".


----------



## Walls

-Mystery- said:


> Machida declined the fight apparently and Vera is rumored to have been offered the fight.


They are really scraping the bottom if they are putting Vera in there. If that's the case, Rashad wins and Vera gets fired. Again.


----------



## Liam Miller

Man everyone is ducking rashad nowadays 

Vera really fpalm

So Tito has turned it down aswell?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Rashad seems to have no luck with his picked fights.

Btw whilst I'm here, anyone interested in an MMA sim league? link in sig


----------



## Scott_90

I don't know if it's plausible since he fought in May but I'd love to see Matt Hamill take the fight!


----------



## Walls

Watch the buyrates drop with Rashad/Hamill. It would be funny.


----------



## Myers

Rashad has had some very bad luck this past year, to go from top contender to injury months from a title fight, then the champ gets "injured" and turns down the fight only to take the a fight after Rashad gets Davis, and now he may have to fight a scrub like Hammill or Vera that will get him nowhere in title contention. 

I say put Shogun in the main event, and have Machida/Grffin on the Rio card.


----------



## Walls

Apparently Tito is reconsidering taking the fight but is yet to make up his mind. It would be smart of Tito not to, imo.


----------



## HBK_718

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/Nelson-Cro-Cop-Slated-for-UFC-137-Heavyweight-Tilt-33934

Cro Cop's going to get knocked the fuck out.

I was hoping his final U.F.C. match would be against Big Nog for some Pride nostalgia. W/e, it's fitting Cro Cop's final match resurrects the career of Roy Nelson.



Walls said:


> Apparently Tito is reconsidering taking the fight but is yet to make up his mind. It would be smart of Tito not to, imo.


This guy could possibly make a million plus dollars this year if he takes this fight. He got a over half a million for his last fight (Sub. Of Night included). 

If I were Ortiz, I'd take the fight just for the money. Even if he loses, he can always blame it on the last minute fill-in and preach about doing it for the fans and shit. 

It'd be funny if he took the fight and won... that'd shake up the Light Heavyweight division for sure.


----------



## Walls

I see your point but I still think he should hold off and fight someone else later. Tito could win with Rashad's layoff though, it would be really interesting. 

And Cro Cop is going to get smashed. Again.


----------



## Scott_90

It will be interesting to see what kind of shape Nelson comes in with. Its almost as if he is a gimmick. It would be great to see him cut a ton of weight and fight CroCop.


----------



## Walls

Roy isn't going to lose shit, he is in complete denial about his weight. That was 100% evident after the Mir fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

tito vs evans per dana's twitter


----------



## Vader

Evans vs. Tito according to Dana's Twitter.

EDIT: Motherfucker.


----------



## Mikey Damage




----------



## Walls

*sigh*

Oh Tito, what have you done?


----------



## Mikey Damage

got paid. a lot, i assume.


----------



## -Mystery-

Smart move by Tito tbh. He's riding some momentum by coming off a hugely unexpected win and Evans is coming off a year layoff. Tito's got an extremely good chance of shocking the world again.


----------



## Myers

Fuck yeah that's a good payday, he probably worked in a percentage of the PPV revenue on top of probably a 350k base pay.

Not to mention it probably will make a much larger buyrate with Tito replacing Davis.


----------



## HBK_718

I'm rooting for Ortiz just because it'd make an amazing comeback story.

Rashad will probably win by decision.

It'd be funny if the decision was a draw again, lol.


----------



## Walls

I talked a lot of shit about Tito losing going into that fight but I'd be lying if I said he didn't go out there and pull one out for a very emotional victory that I know I felt. If I were Tito I would make sure the "next fight you lose and you are gone" clause is off the table this time around for helping them out. But I agree, massive feel good comeback story if he wins.

So it turns out Machida didn't get the fight because he wanted "Anderson Silva" money according to the MMA Show, who got that info from Dana. I guess he was told "Accomplish what Anderson has and you will be paid like him".

Burn.


----------



## Scott_90

I'm excited as hell for this. Tito's got momentum on his side and (if needs be) an excuse for losing. No pressure on him, hopefully he can win it.


----------



## Walls

So Dana said that Tito doesn't get cut if he loses because he's stepped up to the plate and he kinda marked out for Tito from what I read. Now that that's not a worry, I'm all for this fight. I just think it would have been a shame for him to go out and win like that and then a few weeks later lose and have it all be for nothing.


----------



## Rush

UFC looks after guys that step up for them. On that note, fuck Ferreira for ducking Palhares (again) at 134. Douche got released and rightfully so.


----------



## Stax Classic

Walls said:


> Roy isn't going to lose shit, he is in complete denial about his weight. That was 100% evident after the Mir fight.


I'm not even sure his weight is an issue after the Dos Santos fight. If he can withstand that for 3 rounds, he can withstand a nuclear blast. Love Nelson, dude's a tank.


----------



## Walls

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I'm not even sure his weight is an issue after the Dos Santos fight. If he can withstand that for 3 rounds, he can withstand a nuclear blast. Love Nelson, dude's a tank.


He was gassed as fuck and was a sparring dummy for JDS. And he gassed again against Mir and got completely owned. He's carrying around at least 40 pounds of pure fat, he could easily fight at 205 if he applied himself. Which he won't.


----------



## McQueen

I've always thought Tito is a bit of a douche but man I hope he crushes Rashad.


----------



## HBK_718

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/07/...leben-asked-to-fight-rashad-evans-at-ufc-133/

I would've loved to see anyone of those motherfuckers own Evans.

Sonnen especially would've been interesting.


----------



## Walls

Dana seems kinda pissed that Machida asked for as much money as he did, apparently that's the first time that's ever happened according to him.

Shame we couldn't have seen Sonnen/Evans. It would have been a treat to see Sonnen mash him.


----------



## Stax Classic

Walls said:


> He was gassed as fuck and was a sparring dummy for JDS. And he gassed again against Mir and got completely owned. He's carrying around at least 40 pounds of pure fat, he could easily fight at 205 if he applied himself. Which he won't.


He seems pretty resigned to being measuring stick / gate keeper for the heavyweights. I just love to see him get his ass beat and withstand it. Don't doubt that he could, but he gets paid enough for him not to need to even be in shape.


----------



## Walls

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> He seems pretty resigned to being measuring stick / gate keeper for the heavyweights. I just love to see him get his ass beat and withstand it. Don't doubt that he could, *but he gets paid enough for him not to need to even be in shape.*


Until he gasses again in his next fight and Dana cuts him. Roy isn't young either, he's 35 I believe. He needs to get his shit together and do it quick.


----------



## Scott_90

Gotta love Leben and Sonnen for trying to get that fight... I am excited for Tito/Rashad but it would be damn interesting seeing Leben especially get in there.


----------



## Walls

Leben would have gotten grapple fucked to a decision anyway. He's not going to stand and trade with Leben.


----------



## Dark Church

I read Lesnar's book (it was short and only took me three hours) and it was a very good read. The only downfall actually was how shirt it was.


----------



## Walls

I read it too and while some of it was interesting I was really disappointed with it in the end. It's very short and very vague. I like the more in depth books like Foley's and Bret's. Brock's doesn't go in depth at all. It goes like this:

*Chatper 10: My time in the WWE*

It was great but the travel sucked.

*Chapter 11: Life After WWE*


----------



## Myers

I've heard good things about Lesnar's book, it's a shame I don't read books.

I'm glad we aren't seeing a Leben/Sonnen fight against Evans. Both would just be to slow and overpowered in that fight.

Ortiz/Evans is good only because if Tito wins it will shake up the LHW division. Evans will no longer be top contender in waiting like he has for the past 18 months, Tito sky rockets to the top three. Then again, Tito still doesn't have a chance in hell.


----------



## Walls

Yeeeah, not a chance in hell Tito gets past Jones.


----------



## Myers

Matt Hamill is replacing Matyushenko in his fight against Gustafsson, UFC 133 seems to be changing every other minute.


----------



## Scott_90

For the better I would say! I personally am more excited to see Matt Hammill fight him.


----------



## Scott_90

For Immediate Release:

July 14, 2011

UFC® HEADS TO DENVER AS JON JONES DEFENDS THE

LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE AGAINST FORMER CHAMP

QUINTON ‘RAMPAGE’ JACKSON

UFC HALL OF FAMER MATT HUGHES BATTLES

THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER® SEASON ONE

WINNER DIEGO SANCHEZ

ALSO:

TRAVIS BROWNE vs. ROB BROUGHTON

NATE DIAZ vs. TAKANORI GOMI

UFC® 135: JONES vs. RAMPAGE

Saturday, Sept. 24

From Pepsi Center in Denver, Colo.

Live on Pay-Per-View at 9 p.m. ET/6 p.m. PT

TICKETS ON SALE FRIDAY, JULY 22 – 10 a.m. MT

PRESS CONFERENCE IN DENVER ON TUESDAY, JULY 19 – 10 a.m. MT

Las Vegas, NV (USA) – UFC® light heavyweight champion Jon “Bones” Jones is undoubtedly the fastest-rising star in the sport of mixed martial arts. Since bursting onto the scene in 2008, the 23-year-old New Yorker has steamrolled through the UFC’s talented 205-pound division, finishing opponents with his unmatched blend of unorthodox striking and vice-grip-like submissions. On Saturday, Sept. 24, at the Pepsi Center in Denver, Colo., Jones’ meteoric rise faces imminent danger, as “Bones” will makes his first title defense against former UFC and PRIDE® champion Quinton “Rampage” Jackson.

The Ultimate Fighting Championship® announced today the colossal 205-pound title bout, as well as an outstanding 170-pound clash between former welterweight champion and UFC Hall of Famer Matt Hughes and The Ultimate Fighter® season one winner Diego Sanchez. If that wasn’t enough, UFC’s return to the Mile High City will feature a tremendous heavyweight battle pitting knockout artist Travis Browne against British finisher Rob Broughton, as well as an electric lightweight bout between The Ultimate Fighter® season five winner Nate Diaz and Japanese standout Tanakori “The Fireball Kid” Gomi.

Jones, Jackson and UFC President Dana White will be in Denver on Tuesday, July 19 to discuss this epic card at a press conference to be held at the former BRAUNS Bar & Grill building at 1055 Auraria Pkwy at 10 a.m. MT. Media wishing to attend are asked to RSVP by emailing UFC Public Relations Events Manager Heidi Gerber ([email protected]). The presser will also be open to the public.

“Many people think that Jon Jones should be considered one of the pound-for-pound best fighters in the world, but I wouldn’t make that claim too fast,” UFC President Dana White said. “The 205-pound division is and always has been the most stacked division in MMA. Rampage Jackson has been one of the top five light heavyweights in the world since 2003. A win over Rampage Jackson will definitely put Jon Jones on the right track for becoming the pound-for-pound best fighter in the world.”

Tickets for UFC® 135: JONES vs. RAMPAGE, which is presented by Gears of War 3, go on sale on Friday, July 22 at 10 a.m. MT and are priced at $400, $300, $225, $150, $100, $75 and $50. Tickets will be available at the Pepsi Center Box Office, by calling Ticket Horse at 303-53-HORSE or online at www.TicketHorse.com.

UFC® Fight Club™ members will have the opportunity to purchase tickets to this event Wednesday, July 20 at 10 a.m. MT via the website www.ufcfightclub.com. A special Internet ticket pre-sale will be available to UFC newsletter subscribers Thursday, July 21, starting at 10 a.m. MT. To access this presale, users must register for the UFC newsletter through UFC.com.

Official UFC VIP packages are also available at http://vip.ufc.com. These packages include tickets to UFC 135, official event merchandise, as well as special VIP experiences with backstage tours and meet and greets with top UFC stars. Get closer to the action than ever before with this unique UFC VIP opportunity.

UFC® 135: JONES vs. RAMPAGE will be available live on Pay-Per-View at 9 p.m. ET/6 p.m. PT on UFC.TV, iN DEMAND, DirecTV, DISH Network, Avail-TVN, BellTV, Shaw Communications, Sasktel, and Viewer’s Choice Canada for a suggested retail price of $44.99 US/$49.99 CAN for Standard Definition and $54.99 US/$59.99 CAN for High Definition.

After capturing the UFC light heavyweight crown by stopping Mauricio “Shogun” Rua in March, Jon Jones (fighting out of Endicott, N.Y.) makes his first title defense in Denver when he meets Rampage Jackson. At 13-1, the 23-year-old Team Jackson fighter owns wins over the likes of Stephan Bonnar, Vladimir Matyushenko and Ryan Bader. Despite his impressive resume, “Bones” believes a win over Jackson would truly cement his place as one of the world’s most dominant fighters.

“Fighting Rampage Jackson is an awesome opportunity and a win is definitely something that could add to my legacy as champion,” Jones said. “I think he’s re-motivated and that makes him dangerous. He’s driving me to a different level of training right now. I’m training like a champion so that I can go in there on Sept. 24 and perform like a champion.”

With his bone-crushing power and seek-and-destroy mentality, Quinton “Rampage” Jackson (fighting out of Irvine, Calif.) owns victories over some of the sport’s all-time greats, including Wanderlei Silva, Dan Henderson and Chuck Liddell. While his opponent on Sept. 24 appears to be heading toward a similarly historic career, Jackson (32-8) looks to end Jones’ surge when the two battle for the title at Pepsi Center. Simply put, Jackson believes it’s his time to once again reign over arguably the most stacked division in the UFC.

“I am planning on bringing the belt back to where it belongs,” Jackson said. “That belt is very serious and very dear to me. That belt should never have been taken off of me, and it’s been a long time coming to get my chance to get my belt back. The proudest thing I’ve done in my career is unify that title with the PRIDE FC title, and in the next fight it was taken off me despite me winning the fight. I’ve had to wait since 2008 to get my chance to get my belt back, but anything that comes easy isn’t worth having in the first place.”

UFC Hall of Famer and welterweight great Matt Hughes (fighting out of Hillsboro, Ill.) steps inside the Octagon® this fall in search of another signature win to add to his storied career. The 37-year-old former champion gets that opportunity when he meets the hard-charging Diego Sanchez (fighting out of Albuquerque, N.M.). Winner of season one of The Ultimate Fighter®, the 29-year-old Sanchez has developed a reputation for being a gritty, hard-nosed fighter with deceiving power and high-level grappling. Riding back-to-back wins since returning to the welterweight division Sanchez (25-4) looks for his third consecutive victory when he meets the legendary Hughes (46-8).

Fresh off a Knockout of the Night performance at UFC 130 in May, undefeated heavyweight Travis “Hapa” Browne (fighting out of San Diego, Calif.) looks for his third victory in the UFC when he meets versatile English fighter Rob Broughton (fighting out of Liverpool, England). The 6’7” Browne (11-0-1) trains alongside UFC bantamweight champion Dominick Cruz and rising light heavyweight Phil Davis in San Diego and is considered a future heavyweight contender. He’ll face a stern test in Broughton (15-5-1), a Wolfslair product with 11 wins by way of stoppage.

UFC 135 features a sure-fire barnburner when The Ultimate Fighter® season five winner Nate Diaz (fighting out of Stockton, Calif.) takes on Japanese standout Tanakori “The Fireball Kid” Gomi (fighting out of Tokyo, Japan) in lightweight action. The 26-year-old Diaz (13-7), younger brother of welterweight standout Nick Diaz, has scored victories over Marcus Davis, Melvin Guillard and Kurt Pellegrino in his career. His opponent, former PRIDE star Gomi (32-7, 1 NC), is known for his stunning power and holds notable wins over the likes of Tyson Griffin, Tatsuya Kawijiri and Marcus Aurelio.

For more information, or current UFC fight news, visit UFC.com. All bouts live and subject to change.


----------



## Stormbringer

So Rampage loses to Rashad, goes to decision with Hammil and he gets a shot at gold. Rashad on the other hand beats Rampage becomes no. 1 contender then everyone gets injured...

This is a prime example of when ducking doesn't work. And I laugh at the fact that all the guys at the top of the division are consumed with wondering if they can beat the next guy so they give up before the fight happens.

UFC Light heavyweight division, when ducking fails!


----------



## Walls

So they are being really silly and booked Mitrione /Kongo for UFC 137. This is a bad move, Mitrione is going to get KTFO. Really stupid of them in my opinion to halt his progress like that. There is a massive difference between the king of rolls in Moorecraft and the fucking superhero in Kongo.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

> UFC HALL OF FAMER MATT HUGHES BATTLES
> 
> THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER® SEASON ONE
> 
> WINNER DIEGO SANCHEZ


Should be interesting


----------



## Domingo

Well Leben And Sonnen would fight any1, anytime, thats why i like them both. Too bad Evans vs Sonnen did not happen, Evans would have been shat on, by Sonnens trash talk and ground and pound. I hope Tito wins.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> So Rampage loses to Rashad, goes to decision with Hammil and he gets a shot at gold. Rashad on the other hand beats Rampage becomes no. 1 contender then everyone gets injured...
> 
> This is a prime example of when ducking doesn't work. And I laugh at the fact that all the guys at the top of the division are consumed with wondering if they can beat the next guy so they give up before the fight happens.
> *
> UFC Lightweight division*, when ducking fails!


i certainly hope you mean light heavyweight


----------



## Dark Church

Walls said:


> So they are being really silly and booked Mitrione /Kongo for UFC 137. This is a bad move, Mitrione is going to get KTFO. Really stupid of them in my opinion to halt his progress like that. There is a massive difference between the king of rolls in Moorecraft and the fucking superhero in Kongo.


That may be the case but Mitrione is 5-0 in the UFC and it is time to see if he is a contender or not. I think this fight makes sense and whoever wins secures a pretty good fight for their next one.


----------



## Walls

I see your point but Kongo is a massive step up. I just like Mitirone and I don't see him winning that fight. But then again he has to lose sometime.


----------



## McQueen

I think its a good fight as well. Kongo is pretty much one of the HW gatekeepers so it should be interesting to see how well Mitrione does against him and his granite chin.


----------



## Scott_90

I'll definitely be pulling for Mitrione. Should be an awesome fight!


----------



## Stax Classic

Hope Kongo pounds his ass. Kongo has so much talent in striking and his reach advantage, but can't put it together to really get over the hump.


----------



## Liam Miller

I to hope Kongo beats Mitrione.

Dave Herman vs The God among men the man with the hammerfist of doom Mike Russow at 136.

Also looks like edgar and maynard will headline with Maia vs Santiago also on the card. UFC 136 is looking pretty awesome.


----------



## Scott_90

Todd Duffee has some bad bad luck. Another injury ruling him out of his fight in DREAM. He looked so damn good in his two UFC fights, it's crazy that they let him go. Potential goldmine I thought!


----------



## Dark Church

Melvin Guillard/Joe Lauzon is also on for 136 which should be a good fight. I think with a win there Melvin should get a #1 contender fight in his next bout.


----------



## HBK_718

Matt Mitrione's fight with Cheick Kongo gives Mitrione an opportunity show off some of that ground game he's always talking about. Needless to say, if Mitrione defeats Kongo in devastating fashion, his career will really take off. 

U.F.C. 136 is looking stacked. I just hope there are no last minute call-outs. 

If Ben Henderson defeats Jim Miller in August and Melvin Guillard tops Joe Lauzon at U.F.C. 136, there's no denying Guillard deserves the next shot at the title. 

The UFC fall season is looking interesting! Can't wait!


----------



## Walls

Lauzon is going to get KTFO.


----------



## Myers

Now you can add Aldo/Florian to UFC 136, this card is fucking sick so far.


Champ Frankie Edgar vs. Gray Maynard (for lightweight title)
Champ Jose Aldo vs. Kenny Florian (for featherweight title)
Chael Sonnen vs. Brian Stann
Demian Maia vs. Jorge Santiago
Melvin Guillard vs. Joe Lauzon
Dave Herman vs. Mike Russow
Josh Grispi vs. Matt Grice

Guillard doesn't fuck around, he just wants to fight people.


----------



## Rush

Scott_90 said:


> Todd Duffee has some bad bad luck. Another injury ruling him out of his fight in DREAM. He looked so damn good in his two UFC fights, it's crazy that they let him go. Potential goldmine I thought!


Duffee is rubbish. He got murked by Overeem, and his attitude is what got him cut from the UFC. He's a wanker.

hope lauzon can beat guillard. should be a scrap though.


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> Now you can add Aldo/Florian to UFC 136, this card is fucking sick so far.
> 
> 
> Champ Frankie Edgar vs. Gray Maynard (for lightweight title)
> Champ Jose Aldo vs. Kenny Florian (for featherweight title)
> Chael Sonnen vs. Brian Stann
> Demian Maia vs. Jorge Santiago
> Melvin Guillard vs. Joe Lauzon
> Dave Herman vs. Mike Russow
> Josh Grispi vs. Matt Grice
> 
> Guillard doesn't fuck around, he just wants to fight people.



I agree, stacked to the sky. Can't wait.

And Guillard/Lauzon is going to be very short, imo.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

That card sure is stacked.


----------



## Stax Classic

It'd be freaking ridiculous to think the Guillard can go from Spike to ME in 2 fights. Not that there's anything wrong with it.


----------



## Liam Miller

Call me a jinx or a cynic but you know injuries will ruin the 136 card.

Melvin is a bad fight for Lauzon in my opinion (well melvin nowadays is a bad fight for alot of guys) but Joe likes to blow his load in the first round and go all guns blazing and doing that against melvin would lead him to be violently KO'd.


----------



## -Mystery-

Should be interesting to see how the lightweight division shakes down within the next few months. You'd have to think the winner of Henderson/Miller has got their name in the hat for a title shot (especially if Miller wins) then you have Guida still floating around and Guillard's got himself a case if he wins at 136.


----------



## Liam Miller

Can't think who Guida might fight next maybe a rematch with Dos Anjos or a fight with Sherk whenever he returns.


----------



## McQueen

When is the last time Sherk even fought, UFC 98?


----------



## Dark Church

Guida could fight Siver now and that would clear one of them out of this very crowded title picture.


----------



## Stax Classic

McQueen said:


> When is the last time Sherk even fought, UFC 98?


He won fight of the night with Evan Dunham at 119.


----------



## Walls

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> He won fight of the night with Evan Dunham at 119.


And Dunham won that fight too, he got screwed.

Condit/Penn confirmed for 137. Nighty night, BJ.

Apparently Little Nog is out of his fight against Franklin, unless the rumors are false.


----------



## Dark Church

Siver/Stout is booked for 137 so there goes my idea. Lil Nog is out and Dana confirmed they are looking for a replacement. I would suggest Krystof who always has good fights and seems capable of giving Franklin a tough fight.


----------



## Walls

Siver is going to blast Stout. And I don't want to see Franklin/Krystof and he hasn't done anything to deserve to fight Franklin anyway.


----------



## Rush

Soszynski is 6-2 in the UFC, wins over Stann and Bonnar, Franklin at in his last 6 fights (at 205 and 195) is 3-3 and in his last 6 has gone win-loss throughout. He has fought better opposition but look at his wins - Hamill, Wandy, Liddell. Hamill at the time was pretty green still, Liddell totally shopworn and he was outboxing Franklin until he got his jaw smacked again, and Wandy who is past his prime and was 1-4 going into the Franklin fight. It would be a good fight to see exactly where Franklin sits in the 205 division. He should beat Krystov with ease but he's 36 and might not have much left in the tank.


----------



## Walls

I see what you mean but often times the UFC goes by what you've done lately and the only thing he's done lately is come off a layoff and have a boring fight that went to decision. Plus Soszynski isn't a big name at all and wasn't that the co-main event or something? Not a chance in hell he gets the fight.


----------



## Rush

layoff, boring fight that went to decision, co-main? i thought you were talking down about Krystov not Franklin


----------



## Walls

The difference between the two is that Franklin has name value whereas Krystof doesn't.


----------



## Rush

Franklin has a name, Krystov doesn't but that means shit when the UFC is so stacked. Franklin doesn't have the ability of a main eventer, and you can't keep feeding him to other big names.


----------



## Myers

I would like to see Bonnar/Franklin. Stephen said a couple days ago he is ready and wants to start fighting names in the UFC, I think it would be an entertaining fight.


----------



## Walls

I'd much rather see Franklin/Bonnar.


----------



## McQueen

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> He won fight of the night with Evan Dunham at 119.


Ahh yeah I forgot about that.

I still want to see Franklin/Tito


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

FLYWEIGHT division is coming. They tiny and they coming dawg.



> When Dana White announced a month ago that the UFC was going to bring
> in a Flyweight division, I was very excited. As we have seen with
> 155lbers, 145lbers and 135lbers they always bring exciting action. The
> MMA Flyweight division is growing rabidly especially at the Shooto
> promotion in Japan and Tachi Palace Fights in the United States. Once
> this decision was announced, I wondered how the UFC would crown a new
> champion? I believe they will have a eight man or four man tournament
> to crown the first ever UFC Flyweight champion. Since the UFC is
> probably going to do a tournament anyway, why not crown a 125lb
> champion with The Ultimate Fighter TV show?
> 
> Putting the 16 best flyweights the UFC can find on The Ultimate Fighter
> would do wonders in giving the new division a strong push. Fans can
> not only see fighters progress through the tournament of the TV show,
> but they will get to know each fighters personalities and hopefully a
> fighter or two will resonate with the hardcore and more importantly the
> casual
> 
> fans. When the UFC finally dissolved the WEC into one company, I
> couldn't believe all the casual fans that I knew still did not know
> many of the fighters or champions. The only person they knew was
> Urijah Faber. I strongly feel the UFC missed the boat on TUF 13 by not
> featuring the Featherweights or Bantamweights or both. I was a
> disappointed of another season of Welterweights, I wanted something
> new. Glad to see the UFC is featuring both 135lbers and 145lbers at
> TUF 14, but really they should have featured on TUF 13.
> 
> The Ultimate Fighter for me each season is very enjoyable. Even TUF 13
> had something that grabbed my attention, but even I know the show has
> gotten a bit stale. What a way to give the show a bit of a shot in the
> arm with the eventual winner of the show being crowned the first ever
> UFC Flyweight champion. Having two coaches with a strong issues with
> each other will add that sugar on top the cake to help draw the casual
> fan to watch. This would build up to a PPV featuring two hot fights
> with battle the coaches and the main attraction crowning of the first
> ever UFC Flyweight champion.
> 
> Flyweights are only known to the hardcore MMA fans, but putting the
> tournament for the championship on The Ultimate Fighter will not only
> help get over the fighters, the division, the championship, but also
> The Ultimate Fighter. The hardcore MMA fans might be against this
> idea, but its important to get this division over to the casual MMA
> fans and using the The Ultimate Fighter to crown a new champion, will
> only be a positive for the UFC.


CREDIT f4wonline.com and John LaRocca... I do not own this site or article although I do pay money to subscribe to the newsletter


----------



## Dark Church

Walls said:


> I'd much rather see Franklin/Bonnar.


Franklin is pulled from the card now but would you really rather see him fight the last guy who lost to Mark Coleman and is 2-3 in his last five than a guy who is 6-2 in the UFC? Granted Bonnar beat Krystof but Krystof has a win over Bonnar as well. I also don't like the fact that Bonnar has been asking for fights he doesn't deserve openly like Forrest and Machida.


----------



## Walls

Dark Church said:


> Franklin is pulled from the card now but would you really rather see him fight the last guy who lost to Mark Coleman and is 2-3 in his last five than a guy who is 6-2 in the UFC? Granted Bonnar beat Krystof but Krystof has a win over Bonnar as well. I also don't like the fact that Bonnar has been asking for fights he doesn't deserve openly like Forrest and Machida.


Bonnar is in Uncle Dana's back pocket and he knows that, hence asking for the fights. And Bonnar would have a war with Franklin, I would still much rather see him than Krystof, although I have nothing against him. 

And Franklin is out as well? Did they just pull him or did he get injured as well? If he got injured, how many is that now in the last 2 months? Like 7?


----------



## Dark Church

> It looks like the UFC finally ran out of options.
> 
> After a hectic pace of shuffling in light heavyweights to key UFC 133 matchups, UFC matchmaker Joe Silva was finally forced to admit defeat.
> 
> UFC officials today announced that Antonio Rogerio Nogueira's withdrawal from the Aug. 6 event has forced the cancellation of a planned co-feature contest with Rich Franklin.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com reported Nogueira's withdrawal late Saturday night.
> 
> A shoulder injury suffered in training was reportedly the culprit. A timetable for Nogueira's return is not immediately evident.
> 
> Featuring a recently announced main-event rematch between former light-heavyweight champions Rashad Evans and Tito Ortiz, UFC 133 takes place Aug. 6 at Philadelphia's Wells Fargo Center. The night's main card airs on pay-per-view, and Franklin vs. Nogueira was slated as the broadcast's co-headliner.
> 
> With the change, Vitor Belfort vs. Yoshihiro Akiyama has been promoted to co-main event status, and a preliminary card matchup between Brian Ebersole and Dennis Hallman has been bumped up to the evening's main card.
> 
> With the change, the UFC 133 lineup now includes:
> 
> MAIN CARD (Pay-per-view)
> 
> * Rashad Evans vs. Tito Ortiz
> * Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Vitor Belfort
> * Jorge Rivera vs. Alessio Sakara
> * Rory MacDonald vs. Mike Pyle
> * Brian Ebersole vs. Dennis Hallman
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike TV)
> 
> * Alexander Gustafsson vs. Matt Hamill
> * Chad Mendes vs. Rani Yahya
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Facebook)
> 
> * Ivan Menjivar vs. Nick Pace
> * Johny Hendricks vs. Mike Pierce
> * Mike Brown vs. Nam Phan
> * Rafael "Sapo" Natal vs. Costantinos Phillippou


I don't think he is hurt but the article isn't 100% clear. I would assume he didn't want to fight anyone they could find on that short of notice.


----------



## Walls

Hamill went from the main event to a prelim fight, awesome. And that sucks for Rich and Nog, but this string of injuries is almost getting comical now.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I feel bad for Matt Hamill. If Quinton can legit challenge Jon Jones then why is Matt Hamill being punished for having a bad performance against one of the overall best men in the sport. This is why UFC needs to merge with Strikeforce or start seasoning more fighters from the wide spread cities with MMA in them now. Tito Ortiz is another great example. This is a win, win for Tito but you can't make up something this nuts where a fighter has 2 huge fights in less than 2 months back to back. If Strikeforce was merged you could take Mo or Fedor or somebody and boom you have your main eventer or your prelim guy. Matt Hamill shouldn't be fighting at least until the fall but probably more like the very end of the year.


----------



## Dark Church

Keep in mind that Hamill was a replacement for Thiago Silva after he failed a drug test. That fight was also only main event because Edgar/Maynard 3 was scrapped late. All you need to know about Hamill is that the best win of his career is a DQ win over Jon Jones. Hamill has never even been top ten. He lucked into a main event spot and lost probably the only chance he will get at being a contender.

Strikeforce also has one good LHW and that is Dan Henderson. King Mo or that guy Henderson beat for the title could be decent guys to be fed to contenders or up and comers but that is it. HW is Strikeforce's only division where they have multiple people worth a crap who could actually be top contenders in the UFC.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yeah Hamill was in the main event on pure luck.

Ovince St Preux and Lorenz Larkin are 2 prospects in the strikeforce 205 division nowhere near top contenders but would be nice to see them moved over in the future to see how they do against other prospects and mid tier 205ers.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/338854/MMA-All-nut-shot-edition-the-all-balls-brawl/

Give that a watch, I thought it was really funny, especially Florian. I support the ABB.

"It's gonna be a mutha fuckin' Adam Sandler movie"

:lmao


----------



## Myers

Overeem is out of the SF grand prix with a toe injury.


----------



## Walls

Seems like there is more to this than just a toe injury, if any of the reports are true.


----------



## Liam Miller

Alistair "David Haye" Overeem. now never mind this strikeforce stuff get him to the ufc when he is "fit". It's not like we are gonna see Fedor/Reem nowadays whoch is the only fight i want to see happen involving strikeforce, have him vacate the belt and the winner of the GP will be crowned new champ and have overeem fight Mir or Lesnar in a contender fight for the UFC belt or just have him straight up face the winner of JDS/Cain.

I know there is contract bullshit so it's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Walls

From the press conference today:

_Rampage: I just have to say, straight up, I respect you. I do think you the future of MMA. Straight up, keeping it real. But you fought Shogun when he was rusty as hell, dog. He was off of injury, he hadn’t fought in over a year, two knee surgeries…

Jones: There will always be excuses. I’m sure after I beat you, it’ll be, ‘Oh, you didn’t fight the Pride Rampage, you fought the movie star Rampage.’ So, there will always be excuses.
_

Oshit, it's on.

Also, it appears as if Brittney Palmer is no longer with the UFC. No loss there.


----------



## Scott_90

Brittney was hot as hell, I will definitely miss seeing her as a ring-girl.

Jones/Rampage will be a great great fight. I'm pumped for that one.


----------



## Walls

Jones via murder, just like I predicated with Shogun.

And Brittney is a butterface but we've already had this discussion before :side:


----------



## Dark Church

UFC 138 will be free on Spike which is the good news. Bad news is that Chris Leben/Mark Munoz is the main event and it is five rounds. I hope Mounoz lays n prays for twenty five minutes to teach Dana a lesson.

I will also miss Brittney because she was my favorite.


----------



## Walls

Leben can't go for 25 mins, Mounoz via tko in a later round or decision. Can't make up my mind.


----------



## Dark Church

Exactly for Leben to win he has to finish in probably the first two rounds. After that he is pretty much screwed and Munoz isn't stupid like Wanderlei was. Munoz will not just attack Leben without thinking and if he watches the Stann and Bisping fights there is a clear blueprint for how to beat Leben.


----------



## Overrated

I think Munoz will get sparked if stands with Leben. Munoz got rocked by Grove and Maia and Leben hits a lot harder than both of them.


----------



## Liam Miller

UFC 135 Press conference was pretty great.

Great stuff from Rampage, see jones keeping up that serious act he really should lighten up at times.


----------



## Walls

Fuck Rampage, he's going to get molested.


----------



## Liam Miller

Walls said:


> Fuck Rampage, he's going to get molested.


----------



## Walls

Oh please, you know just as well as I do he's going to get smashed. Rampage won't be able to get close enough to Jones to hit him. Rampage always stays in the pocket and he's going to have to almost leap forward to hit Jones. It will be easier for Rampage to hit him if he gets him against the cage but that isn't going to happen. Jones' reach is going to be too much of a problem considering he hits you from another area code. 

Take down, elbows, Jones wins.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Also, it appears as if Brittney Palmer is no longer with the UFC. No loss there.


hope your bipolar wife uses too much teeth you ****. Palmer was awesome.


----------



## Stax Classic

Between Bones and Tito, I am absolutely dissapointed at the local boy Ryan Bader. Was so close to a title shot.


----------



## Liam Miller

Walls said:


> Oh please, you know just as well as I do he's going to get smashed. Rampage won't be able to get close enough to Jones to hit him. Rampage always stays in the pocket and he's going to have to almost leap forward to hit Jones. It will be easier for Rampage to hit him if he gets him against the cage but that isn't going to happen. Jones' reach is going to be too much of a problem considering he hits you from another area code.
> 
> Take down, elbows, Jones wins.


Erm yeah i know how the fight will go down (as much as it pains me).

I was just posting the awesomeness of Rampages counter to Jones stupid fucking staredown


----------



## Walls

They talked about the staredown:

_Rampage:
"This guy, his staredowns, I ain't never seen no staredown like that before in my life. He's staring at your feet. That's not no staredown. So I turned my back, you know what I'm saying?"

Jon Jones:
"Rampage did turn his back on me at the press conference. Kind of pissed me off. So I might do a little extra in the fight because of that. I'm outraged. I'm outraged and you guys will see that."_

Can't wait to see what Jones does. If it's anything like the spinning back fist equivalent of a bitch slap that he gave Shogun, I'll mark.


----------



## Burden

Rampage should smile while he can, he's going to get thoroughly molested come Sept 24. Jones is going to tear his ass up.


----------



## Walls

I endorse that statement.


----------



## Mikey Damage

i dont get why fighters say shit like that.

why should you need a staredown to motivate you for the fight? it's a fucking title fight in the UFC. you should already be at point where what is said, what is done cannot add to your focus anymore.

it just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## Stax Classic

Mikey Damage said:


> i dont get why fighters say shit like that.
> 
> why should you need a staredown to motivate you for the fight? it's a fucking title fight in the UFC. you should already be at point where what is said, what is done cannot add to your focus anymore.
> 
> it just doesnt make sense to me.


Tell that to Anderson Silva.


----------



## Walls

Mikey Damage said:


> i dont get why fighters say shit like that.
> 
> why should you need a staredown to motivate you for the fight? it's a fucking title fight in the UFC. you should already be at point where what is said, what is done cannot add to your focus anymore.
> 
> it just doesnt make sense to me.



Because being disrespected like that can piss a guy off? Pretty simple, in this situation anyway.

And it's one thing to sign a contract to say you're going to fight a guy but it's another thing to stand face to face with him and look him in the eyes, it can be very motivating. Especially when Rampage is being a dick like that. It's just going to be that much sweeter when Jones puts a dog collar on him and throws him around the octagon like a bitch.


----------



## Overrated

I cannot wait to see Rampage land a bomb on Jones' chin to see him crumple into a heap on the cage floor 8*D


----------



## Rush

don't hold your breath on that. Jones will murk Rampage, he's too quick for Page's slow ass.


----------



## Overrated

Yep thats probably going to happen. Im just hoping that Rampage connects clean at least once to see how Jones' chin is and to see how he reacts to getting hit hard.


----------



## HBK_718

I hope Rampage deviates from his usual game plan and surprises us all. Some leg kicks, perhaps some wrestling that he boasted about, and a little ground and pound.

If Rampage stands and bangs with Jones, he's getting fucked up. A smarter game plan would be awesome and keep fans on the edge of their seats. 

But Rampage's training camp sucks, so the chances of seeing any of that is super slim, if not impossible. Rampage needs to leave the "yes men" behind and join a quality camp that'll challenge and reinvent him.


----------



## Walls

More Rampage being a child, this time with Randy:

_@Randy_Couture fuck u dude,u a fake ass has been,I was a real friend and kept my mouth shut when I didn't know if u would win or lose

Fuck @Randy_Couture I used 2 rep his line,and he always picked my opponents over me,at 1st it was cool till hamill #has been_


So he goes off on Randy because he doesn't pick him in fights and he went off on Florian for thinking Machida out pointed him in their fight. What a child. I can't wait until Jones destroys him and he can go and make movies full time.


----------



## Myers

Dominick Cruz versus Demetrious Johnson will be the main event of UFC on Versus 6. Bowles/Faber has been added to UFC 139. It's cool to get a title fight for free, but it will probably be another decision win for Cruz.


----------



## -Mystery-

Hmm...interesting fight with Faber/Bowles because Bowles was petitioning for a title shot and will certainly get one with a win. However, where would this lead Faber if he wins? Another title shot already?


----------



## Walls

I hope not, I don't want to see Faber/Cruz 3 if Cruz gets by Johnson.


----------



## Liam Miller

Any fight's involving Cruz/Bowles/MM/Faber makes me excited. I'd watch Cruz vs Faber 7 if i had to.

Cannot wait for Alves/Papy and Taylor/Njokuani at 138


----------



## Walls

I'd watch Cruz/Faber 7 if I was somehow guaranteed that fights 3-7 would end with Cruz brutally knocking out Faber but sadly this can't be guaranteed.

I read a report today that stated that stated Fedor/Henderson (which I keep forgetting about) is kinda like a loser gets fired type of deal because neither are worth the money. I thought this was funny considering Hendo has won his last two. I could see it happening for Fedor, though. It would be awesome if this was true though, would be hilarious if it had a WWE-like stipulation like that. Regardless, I keep forgetting that this fight is next weekend. Hard to say who I think is going to win, I'm currently leaning towards Hendo.


----------



## HBK_718

Walls said:


> More Rampage being a child, this time with Randy:
> 
> _@Randy_Couture fuck u dude,u a fake ass has been,I was a real friend and kept my mouth shut when I didn't know if u would win or lose
> 
> Fuck @Randy_Couture I used 2 rep his line,and he always picked my opponents over me,at 1st it was cool till hamill #has been_
> 
> 
> So he goes off on Randy because he doesn't pick him in fights and he went off on Florian for thinking Machida out pointed him in their fight. What a child. I can't wait until Jones destroys him and he can go and make movies full time.


I saw this and was ashamed of Rampage. How can Rampage knock on a legend like that for something so silly? Douche move Jackson.

Couture's response, for those who care:



> “It sucks that rampage would take an objective pick on a fight personally . He’s a great guy and a friend . All the best to him! …Yes the hamill pick . I thought hamill would eek out a Decision In that fight and rampage took it personal . They’re objective and I’m wrong alo”


Perhaps Couture will come out of retirement to face Rampage, lol.

For those who saw the U.F.C. 135 Pre-Fight Press Conference: What's the Sonnen-Jackson beef about? I'd love to see those two go at it; that's a marketable fight right there, given the mouth on those two.


----------



## Walls

Sonnen would smash Rampage. I didn't know they had any issues, I'm quite interested now.

Sean McCorkle is back to his old shit talking aways again:

_1. I got done talking to Vitor Belfort earlier about Yoshihiro Akiyama, Im a huge Vitor fan but Akiyama is tough, I watched his last fight and that guy is just a warrior man. At one point his eyes were almost completely shut, and he continued to fight and that was before the fight had even started!

2. Ive never been a Faber fan because I dont know how you can walk around that cocky when you are that small.... And hes got an ass on his chin! I get turned on watching him talk! Get a G-string or something and put it on there.

3. I was watching Domincik Cruz vs Urijah Faber and I couldnt believe how small they were, even the referee was bigger than them.... If I wanna watch 2 kids get beat up then Il just go to Brett Rogers house!

4. To Tito Ortiz - Its traditional that you make fun of Tito Ortiz but im not gonna do it. Im a huge fan of Tito Ortiz, I heard they wanted to give him a rematch with Matt Hamill, But Matt Hamill didnt hear it.

5. I heard Machida wanted Anderson Silva money to fight against Rashad Evans at UFC 133, I disagree with that. You should never do that to the UFC, You dont even talk bad about the UFC.. To me thats a worser Idea than going camping with Evan Tanner._


:lmao


----------



## Dark Church

I think booking Cruz/Johnson on Versus 6 is a huge mistake. The 135 division still needs to get over more and it can't do that by showcasing it on the network WEC was aired on. I think Spike or PPV are the only acceptable options for that. Move it to 138 and make Munoz/Leben the Versus main event. How do you expect more people to care about these divisions when you won't make a 145 title fight a main event and now book a 135 title fight on the WEC home network?


----------



## HBK_718

Dark Church said:


> I think booking Cruz/Johnson on Versus 6 is a huge mistake. The 135 division still needs to get over more and it can't do that by showcasing it on the network WEC was aired on. I think Spike or PPV are the only acceptable options for that. Move it to 138 and make Munoz/Leben the Versus main event. How do you expect more people to care about these divisions when you won't make a 145 title fight a main event and now book a 135 title fight on the WEC home network?


I definitely agree the 135 and 145-ers need a little more exposure to mainstream fans, but them main-eventing pay-per-views isn't exactly smart business. 

132 was an exception because Urijah Faber's a decent draw. People will be wikipedia-ing Demetrius Johnson after they hear the Bantamweight news—there's no way that guy can headline a PPV yet.

An interesting note: Did you know Jose Aldo was going to get paid $6,000 just to show up at U.F.C. 129? Pretty fucked up, TUF fighters that get a fight on their season's finale get paid $8,000 just to show. Luckily, Aldo's $129,000 bonus for "Fight of the Night" greatly inflated his paycheck, so our Featherweight champion went home happy! 

The pace isn't as quick as I'd like, but with the recent Aldo/Hominick and Faber/Cruz fights, the small guys are putting their divisions out there and stepping into the mainstream spotlight. I'm hopeful they'll be as "big" as fighters in the larger divisions.


----------



## Myers

They are putting a title fight on versus because they want to bring in a good ratings number so NBC (which owns Versus) will consider putting the UFC on their national network. The relationship between Spike and Zuffa hasn't been the best lately and they may be looking for another outlet for "TUF" and their UFN cards.


----------



## Rush

HBK_718 said:


> An interesting note: Did you know Jose Aldo was going to get paid $6,000 just to show up at U.F.C. 129? Pretty fucked up, TUF fighters that get a fight on their season's finale get paid $8,000 just to show. Luckily, Aldo's $129,000 bonus for "Fight of the Night" greatly inflated his paycheck, so our Featherweight champion went hope happy!


what? Aldo got paid 24k to show with a 24k win bonus, not to mention the undisclosed payments the UFC gives out.


----------



## Walls

Wasn't Zuffa trying to acquire G4 a little while ago? Whatever happened to that? I'm still kinda shocked sometimes at what these guys make, but Dana gives them more than what is disclosed more often than not and plus they all have sponsors.


----------



## Liam Miller

But how many people get Anderson Silva money.


----------



## Walls

I`m interested to see how much Anderson makes but then again I`m curious to see what they all make.


----------



## Myers

I believe Rampage,Lesnar, and GSP are the top three earners with Silva coming in fourth. Some guys, like Ortiz get flat rates but don't get PPV revenue. Anderson got only 200k in fight against Sonnen but gets a percentage of the PPV buy which probably sky rocketed him close to 1 million. Rampage, GSP, Lesnar,BJ, Silva and Hughes are the only people I've heard of getting PPV revenue, but there could be others too.


----------



## Walls

I bet you when they do Tito's new contract if he keeps winning he will put a revenue clause in there. I know I would. Doesn't surprise me that Anderson is under those guys, they all bring it a lot more money than he does for the company.


----------



## Scott_90

Just curious to know how you all class Anderson Silva as a draw? Brock is undoubtedly the top draw but where do you think Silva ranks with the likes of Liddell, Couture etc.


----------



## Rush

Silva isn't much of a draw in all honesty. Look at who the UFC has paired him with on his last 5 fight cards.

126 - Griffin and Franklin
117 - Hughes. (and the rest of the card was stacked, even the prelims)
112 - Penn, Hughes 
101 - wasn't main event + also Griffin, Penn and Florian
97 - Liddell, Shogun

They pair him with other top name fighters b/c he just isn't as accessable to the casual fan. Yeah he's a fucking weapon and arguably the greatest fighter to step foot in the UFC but he can't speak English and if you only saw his fights with Leites, Cote or Maia you'd think he was a twat.


----------



## Scott_90

Rush said:


> Silva isn't much of a draw in all honesty. Look at who the UFC has paired him with on his last 5 fight cards.
> 
> 126 - Griffin and Franklin
> 117 - Hughes. (and the rest of the card was stacked, even the prelims)
> 112 - Penn, Hughes
> 101 - wasn't main event + also Griffin, Penn and Florian
> 97 - Liddell, Shogun
> 
> They pair him with other top name fighters b/c he just isn't as accessable to the casual fan. Yeah he's a fucking weapon and arguably the greatest fighter to step foot in the UFC but he can't speak English and if you only saw his fights with Leites, Cote or Maia you'd think he was a twat.


I agree 100%. That is which I don't understand why he is in a league of his own in terms of money though when he isn't a top draw.


----------



## Walls

He isn't in a league of his own. If anything, Lesnar is in a league of his own.


----------



## HBK_718

Rush said:


> what? Aldo got paid 24k to show with a 24k win bonus, not to mention the undisclosed payments the UFC gives out.


Just reread the U.F.C. 129 payroll list, my bad. It was Mark Hominick that was being paid $6,000 to show.

That's pretty ridiculous for a co-main-eventer.


----------



## Myers

Not to mention that we know Anderson is going to win his fights, and there isn't a fight in the MW division that is a must see with him except maybe a rematch with Chael, but I think he wouldn't fuck around and try to take care of business early. 

They also stack GSP fights as well because his main events always end stale and boring, and just like Silva, it's a foregone conclusion that he is going to win his fight.


----------



## Walls

When Chael beats Stann, I could easily see them giving him Anderson again after he smashes Okami.


----------



## Liam Miller

It's a given that the UFC will do Silva/Sonnen 2. Unless Sonnen pisses hot again or somehow silva loses.


133 is fucking cursed apparently Sakara out again.


----------



## RKing85

UFC 37 and UFC 108 still hold the record for drops outs I believe. But 133 is closing in fast!


----------



## Liam Miller

I remember the 108 curse although i think it turned out to be a decent night of fights.


----------



## Dark Church

133 looks like a Spike card at this point to be honest. Rashad against a guy with one win in five years is the main event. Belfort is fighting a guy with one UFC win and that was over a poor quality Alan Belcher. Rivera is now fighting some nobody. Hallman/Ebersole shouldn't be on the main card and Rory/Pyle being the fight I expect to be the best but it still may not be that good. I see UFC losing money on this one because this isn't worth the price of a PPV for sure.


----------



## Myers

This isn't even close to a spike card, Ortiz/Evans is a better draw then Davis/Evans. Then you have Belfort/Akiyama that has fotn written all over it. Macdonald/Pyle has huge implications because the winner of that can make claim to a number one contender fight. Sakara/Rivera fight wasn't a throw away fight anyways, so there isn't much of a change there. So the card on got better replacing Davis with Ortiz.


----------



## Dark Church

Myers said:


> This isn't even close to a spike card, Ortiz/Evans is a better draw then Davis/Evans. Then you have Belfort/Akiyama that has fotn written all over it. Macdonald/Pyle has huge implications because the winner of that can make claim to a number one contender fight. Sakara/Rivera fight wasn't a throw away fight anyways, so there isn't much of a change there. So the card on got better replacing Davis with Ortiz.


I don't even know where to start but her I go. Belfort/Akiyama is far from a FOTN candidate it is a KOTN candidate but it will either be a flashy KO by Belfort or a boring decision. Ortiz is a bigger draw then Davis but the fight means a lot less now because Davis/Evans was a #1 contender fight and there is no way Tito is getting a title shot even with a win. MacDonald also has no chance of even making a claim to a #1 contender fight with a win which will only make him 3-1 in the UFC. He would also have 0 wins over top ten WW's. Pyle would be on a four fight win streak but his best win is over John Hathaway who isn't a top contender either. All the winner will get is a fight against a contender but they will not jump over guys like Johnson, Brenneman, Condit, Penn, Fitch, Shields, Ellenberger or Story so they have a long way to go before a #1 contender fight.


----------



## Myers

Dark Church said:


> I don't even know where to start but her I go. Belfort/Akiyama is far from a FOTN candidate it is a KOTN candidate but it will either be a flashy KO by Belfort or a boring decision. Ortiz is a bigger draw then Davis but the fight means a lot less now because Davis/Evans was a #1 contender fight and there is no way Tito is getting a title shot even with a win. MacDonald also has no chance of even making a claim to a #1 contender fight with a win which will only make him 3-1 in the UFC. He would also have 0 wins over top ten WW's. Pyle would be on a four fight win streak but his best win is over John Hathaway who isn't a top contender either. All the winner will get is a fight against a contender but they will not jump over guys like Johnson, Brenneman, Condit, Penn, Fitch, Shields, Ellenberger or Story so they have a long way to go before a #1 contender fight.


Akiyama hasn't been in a boring fight in the UFC, and he has a granite chin. If he was able to take the punishment from leben and continue to come forward, he shouldn't have a problem against Vitor.

Rory came off a one sided beat down of nate diaz, and before that many people believe he should have won his fight against Condit. Pyle came off destroying an undefeated John Hathaway who had all the momentum in the world and was already being hyped as a possible future champion. I am not saying that they will get a number 1 contender fight but that win will catapult them to the top 3-4 in the WW division.


----------



## Walls

I think 133 is fine. Nothing spectacular but it's far from a Spike card. I don't think Vitor/Akiyama is going to be FOTN. I too think it's a quick KO for Vitor or a decision as well. But Akiyama is never in a boring fight so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Dark Church

Myers said:


> Akiyama hasn't been in a boring fight in the UFC, and he has a granite chin. If he was able to take the punishment from leben and continue to come forward, he shouldn't have a problem against Vitor.
> 
> Rory came off a one sided beat down of nate diaz, and before that many people believe he should have won his fight against Condit. Pyle came off destroying an undefeated John Hathaway who had all the momentum in the world and was already being hyped as a possible future champion. I am not saying that they will get a number 1 contender fight but that win will catapult them to the top 3-4 in the WW division.


Akiyama/Bisping was terribly boring. Pyle/MacDonald will not be top 5 even with a win here. They will enter top ten and get a contender in their next fight. Also a win over Nate Diaz means nothing and especially at 170 where he went 1-2 and then ran back to 155.


----------



## CJ Punk

I will lol if Tito beats Rashad not because he can't or anything but Evans ego needs to be brought back down to earth. He's cocky and yet he knows he isn't a great fighter. That fight with Rampage still puts me to sleep, boring boring win.


----------



## Walls

Rashad did the smart thing and kept taking Rampage down because he knew it was too much of a gamble to stand with him and that's called a smart strategy. Rampage is the fool who couldn't get up and also the fool who tagged Rashad, watched him stand there on wobbly legs and just looked at him instead of rushing him and finishing him. Plus, Rampage is a child and annoys the fuck out of me. I can't wait until Jones destroys him.


----------



## HBK_718

Pat Barry and Stefan Struve has been added to "UFC Live 6" card.

Should be fun.


----------



## Walls

That's an awesome fight.


----------



## Dallas

That'll be good fun for sure.


----------



## CJ Punk

Walls said:


> Rashad did the smart thing and kept taking Rampage down because he knew it was too much of a gamble to stand with him and that's called a smart strategy. Rampage is the fool who couldn't get up and also the fool who tagged Rashad, watched him stand there on wobbly legs and just looked at him instead of rushing him and finishing him. Plus, Rampage is a child and annoys the fuck out of me. I can't wait until Jones destroys him.


Yeah but atleast Rampage has had a good fight in his career, and don't tell me that Chuck/Rashad fight was good, Rampage is the one who exposed Chuck first. Rashad just capitalized off of it.


----------



## Walls

So you are basically saying that Rashad only knocked Chuck out because Rampage did first? That's bullshit.

Rashad's KO of Liddell was far more impressive than Rampage's anyway, he absolutely blasted him.


----------



## CJ Punk

That was truly the first time we saw Chuck get KO'd and you know damn well Rashad watched the tape and studied the way he could do it to Chuck as well. Rashad is a borefest and will get whooped if he ever steps in with Bones.


----------



## Walls

He did it by connecting with Chuck's jaw. No tape watching required. And I agree with you, Rashad is boring. I'm not a fan of his and he will get molested by Jones after he destroys Rampage, if Rashad gets passed Tito, of course.


----------



## Liam Miller

K-1 Evans is going to beat ADCC Tito.


----------



## Walls

I'm going to go a little nutty and pick Tito over Rashad. I think he can pull it off, Rashad is coming off a massive layoff.


----------



## CJ Punk

Walls said:


> I'm going to go a little nutty and pick Tito over Rashad. I think he can pull it off, Rashad is coming off a massive layoff.


I concur, I think Tito will capitalize off of the momentum from the Bader fight. I just hope he knocks Rashad the fuck out.


----------



## BDFW

Overeem has agreed to fight in Moscow in October for a promotion called United Glory. Seems a bit strange that he could fight here and not the Strikeforce GP, Dana wont be very happy.


----------



## seancarleton77

Shows you how bush league Strikeforce was, the contracts the big names signed pretty much screw the company, they hardly even get their own Heavyweight Champion on their shows.

I'm pumped for Henderson vs. Fedor, you best bet I'm not picking against Fedor, but I see holes in his game that could lead to a Hendo KO.


----------



## BDFW

I'm edging more to Hendo winning this fight but 205 is where Fedor should be fighting instead of being a chubby 230 heavyweight. Too bad he is at the end of his career and he will never have the drive to drop that much weight.


----------



## Myers

Hendo - 207 lbs
Fedor - 223 lbs


----------



## -Mystery-

Overeem's been cut according to Inside MMA.


----------



## Walls

Sucks but it doesn't surprise me. Guess Reem won't be in the UFC for awhile.


----------



## McQueen

What does this mean for the Strikeforce tourney?


----------



## Rush

he was already out of the tourney


----------



## McQueen

Why did he get hurt again?


----------



## Myers

He already got replaced for the tourney. I could see him going to the UFC after his fight for united glory, unless there is to much ill will between him and zuffa.


----------



## BDFW

Daniel Cormier has already taken his spot in the tourney against Antonio Silva. So I'm guessing the winner of the GP will be crowned the Strikeforce heavyweight champion now.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Just heard there's a chance of Sergei getting cut and Werdum replacing Barnett. The GP as gone to shit.


----------



## Liam Miller

Is anyone suprised the GP has went to shit?

Strikeforce is becoming strikefarce again.

On the bright side Fedor/Hendo should be fun, until the loser if not both are released from the company if neither can negotiate new deals.


----------



## Mikey Damage

interest in Hendo/Fedor: 1 percent.

totally meh.


----------



## Dark Church

my only interest in Hendo/Fedor is seeing Fedor lose again and hopefully retire. Strikeforce is starting to look like Elite XC though so I suggest Zuffa pulls the plug as soon as they can.


----------



## Striketeam

Fedor vs Hendo up next!


----------



## Myers

I think Fedor/Henderson will be a great fight. However the fight is still irrelevant, Henderson will have some leverage in negotiating a new contract or maybe a return to the UFC.


----------



## CJ Punk

WOW HOLY SHIT

WHAT A FUCKING FIGHT!

HENDERSON STOPS FEDOR!


----------



## -Mystery-

Lol what just happened?

That looked very premature.


----------



## killacamt

I thought Fedor had that shit, good to see Henderson will like that


----------



## HullKogan

HENDO!!!!!!


----------



## McQueen

That was a sick finish.


----------



## HullKogan

Fedor should hang it up


----------



## -Mystery-

Maybe it wasn't premature. Fedor looked out for a split second but was then recovering. I don't know.


----------



## HullKogan

No way that was premature, Fedor clearly went limp.


----------



## -Mystery-

HullKogan said:


> No way that was premature, Fedor clearly went limp.


Yeah, but he was also recovering a split second later. Took like two shots then rolled onto his back in the span of like 3 seconds.


----------



## HullKogan

He rolled over but he still wasn't defending himself very well.

Hendo was landin' them blows


----------



## -Mystery-

HullKogan said:


> He rolled over but he still wasn't defending himself very well.
> 
> Hendo was landin' them blows


Never got the chance to try and defend himself after he rolled onto his back tbh.

Not saying it was a bad stoppage though, but can definitely see reason for letting it continue.


----------



## thepunisherkills

someone had to lose 

think hendo goes back to ufc. i hope not though.


----------



## HullKogan

Good fight though.


----------



## Striketeam

I call BS. Fedor got screwed. That was horrible stoppage.


----------



## seancarleton77

I like Herb Dean, but that fight was stopped a few seconds before Fedor was fully recovered, if that had been the most recent Kongo/Barry fight Pat Barry would have scored the TKO over Kong.


----------



## Dark Church

Fedor got controlled by a guy who has fought a lot at 185. He was clearly out but I do agree that if Herb would have waited a second the fight probably would have continued. From his point of view I would have stopped it to though since Dan is so powerful. Fedor doesn't need the same treatment Bisping got. Fedor helped back up my opinion of him being the most overrated MMA fighter ever though. I hope he retires and Dan goes back to the UFC because there is no one in Strikeforce who I would want to see him fight.


----------



## theREIGN™

The early stoppage stuff is garbage. He didn't respond to any of Henderson's punches and he flopped his arms in the air after the fight was stopped. Doesn't sound like defending himself to me.


----------



## Myers

Even if it was slightly early, he just kept Fedor from getting another ass kicking. If the fight kept going he would have looked like he did against bigfoot Silva.


----------



## Rush

That was a legit stoppage. Fedor was out, the other punches woke him back up.


----------



## Overrated

Rush said:


> That was a legit stoppage. Fedor was out, the other punches woke him back up.


This. When i first saw it i was shouting early stoppage but the replay shows Fedor face plant and then get woke back up.


----------



## Walls

Overrated said:


> This. When i first saw it i was shouting early stoppage but the replay shows Fedor face plant and then get woke back up.


I agree. I didn't even think it was an early stoppage after the first time I saw it. Fedor face planted and went limp for a second, turned around and ate more bombs. If Herb hadn't stepped in Hendo would have just blasted him even more, he saved him which is his job. This was a lose-lose situation for Fedor. If his wins, he beat a 185'er. If he lost, he lost to a 185'er. Clearly Fedor is well past his prime. I can see him fighting one more time, although I have no idea who.

Aside from Fedor/Hendo, it was a below average show. As always, the commentary was fucking atrocious and I hate Frank Shamrock and Mauro with a passion. Mauro is second only to "The Voice" Michael Schiavello for worst sounding commentary voice ever. I think Schiavello is awesome on The Voice Vs. and he's been on Rogan's podcast twice and he seems like an awesome dude but his commentary, like Mauro's, it's utterly atrocious. Just fire those three and bring in Rogan and Goldy, please. Also, awesome job by Mauro when he completely buried all the female fighters by saying something semi-positive about the two in there and then going "But there is only one Cyborg blah blah". That's awesome, saying on air that these chicks are good but they are still nowhere near Cyborg. Especially considering she isn't even contracted to Strikeforce anymore.

Also, their timing on that show as far as interviews go is terrible. First off, shooting back to an interview in between rounds is retarded. I want to hear what the corners are saying. It takes you out of the fight when they go back to their corners and then suddenly we go backstage or into the crowd to an interview. And it's even worse when they don't time it correctly and the interview overlaps the first 15-20 seconds of the next round of fighting. This happened at least twice and pissed me off. Also, I don't give a fuck about what Compustrike says. I don't give a fuck about who landed more power punches. They just reference it over and over and over again. I understand they do it to differentiate themselves from the UFC but it doesn't work and it drives me nuts. They also need to stop sucking Fedor's dick. Michael Jordan of MMA? Bitch, please.

It wouldn't matter to me at all if they took the 6-8 fighters worth taking out of SF and then just folded it completely. SF is the TNA of the MMA world and it's almost never even half as satisfying as watching even a Spike card. I only really watch it because I just love MMA so much.


----------



## Scott_90

Hopefully this wasn't Fedors last fight.


----------



## Walls

Hopefully it was.


----------



## Rush

Fedor can go fuck off to Japan and spend the rest of his career fighting cans. Thats the only thing he's been good at for 5 years.


----------



## BDFW

I'd love to see Hendo back at 185 to have a fight with Jacare in Strikeforce and then fights with UFC 185'ers like Chael Sonnen and Yushin Okami would be interesting match ups.


----------



## Noel

I think Herb Dean made the right decision. The fact is, if you're out - you're out. It doesn't matter if in 5 seconds from being knocked out you're standing up doing jumping jacks, Fedor was briefly not in control of his own body and it was right of the referee to jump in. In fact, people defending Fedor that are angry at Herb should be more angry that Herb is way too good at his job and stepped in at lightning speed. That being said, Herb Dean is on the MMA hour on Monday so it will be interesting to hear his side of the story and respond to some critics.

I do agree that Fedor is incredibly overated, atleast to be considered by a hell of alot of people the best Heavyweight of all time in MMA history. I don't agree with people saying age has hit him, I think it's because it's only now he's really started to hit the star power level of names in the heavyweight division, I mean looking at his fight history I'd say he only has CV-brightening wins over a couple of names - Big Nog, Cro Cop, a 40 year old Mark Coleman?

Even so, I think his name is still worth PPV buys and if he doesn't re-sign with Strikeforce, if the UFC could get him on a much lower costing contract (which isn't farfetched considering a 3 straight loss record) there's a few names in the UFC at main event level where PPV's will sell.


----------



## Walls

Fedor's management will probably want the UFC to still co-promote M1 like they did before and Dana has said many times that that is insane and will never happen. Plus, we don't need Fedor in the UFC anymore. The mystique is gone. He got exposed by SF heavyweights, the UFC heavyweights would fuck him up even more. Carwin would destroy him, Lesnar would take him down and pound him out, Cain would probably get a TKO in the later rounds and JDS would knock him out for sure. And lets say he goes go to the UFC next and loses, then what? How do you market Fedor after 4 losses in a row? You can't, really. It would be funny for Dana to bring him in for a fight, set him up with someone like JDS and watch him get blasted just for fun and then cut him.


----------



## Rush

Wonderwall123 said:


> I do agree that Fedor is incredibly overated, atleast to be considered by a hell of alot of people the best Heavyweight of all time in MMA history. I don't agree with people saying age has hit him, I think it's because it's only now he's really started to hit the star power level of names in the heavyweight division, I mean looking at his fight history I'd say he only has CV-brightening wins over a couple of names - Big Nog, Cro Cop, a 40 year old Mark Coleman?


Disagree heavily. Fedor was a great fighter but he spent his best years fighting cans and hasbeens (Arlovski, Sylvia, Lindland) or never weres like Hong-man Choi and Zuluzihno. Regardless, his 2 wins over Big Nog, 2 wins over Coleman and wins over Cro Cop as well as Arona, Babalu, Ogawa and Schilt are all legit. He was an epic fighter but age has hit him hard and the lack of competition and motivation to better himself over the past few years has really caught up to him. 



Walls said:


> Fedor's management will probably want the UFC to still co-promote M1 like they did before and Dana has said many times that that is insane and will never happen. Plus, we don't need Fedor in the UFC anymore. The mystique is gone. He got exposed by SF heavyweights, the UFC heavyweights would fuck him up even more. Carwin would destroy him, Lesnar would take him down and pound him out, Cain would probably get a TKO in the later rounds and JDS would knock him out for sure. And lets say he goes go to the UFC next and loses, then what? How do you market Fedor after 4 losses in a row? You can't, really. It would be funny for Dana to bring him in for a fight, set him up with someone like JDS and watch him get blasted just for fun and then cut him.


CAIN and JDS would do the best against Fedor. A late round TKO for Cain? Get Lesnar's nuts off your eyes.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Disagree heavily. Fedor was a great fighter but he spent his best years fighting cans and hasbeens (Arlovski, Sylvia, Lindland) or never weres like Hong-man Choi and Zuluzihno. Regardless, his 2 wins over Big Nog, 2 wins over Coleman and wins over Cro Cop as well as Arona, Babalu, Ogawa and Schilt are all legit. He was an epic fighter but age has hit him hard and the lack of competition and motivation to better himself over the past few years has really caught up to him.
> 
> 
> 
> CAIN and JDS would do the best against Fedor. A late round TKO for Cain? Get Lesnar's nuts off your eyes.



Lesnar would be able to take him down and hold him there, the size and strength difference would be massive. He controlled Mir like a bitch on the ground and Mir is a lot bigger and stronger than Fedor is. I'd see Cain stopping Fedor in the 3rd round, easily.


----------



## Noel

Rush said:


> Disagree heavily. Fedor was a great fighter but he spent his best years fighting cans and hasbeens (Arlovski, Sylvia, Lindland) or never weres like Hong-man Choi and Zuluzihno. Regardless, his 2 wins over *Big Nog*, 2 wins over *Coleman* and wins over *Cro Cop* as well as Arona, Babalu, Ogawa and Schilt are all legit. He was an epic fighter but age has hit him hard and the lack of competition and motivation to better himself over the past few years has really caught up to him.


I didn't dispute these, though a 40 year old Coleman is not something a "best of all time" should be shouting about to promote himself. The other names though, could you honestly see them beating UFC's top 5-10 heavyweights right now? Or hell, even posing a challenge to say the top 3? And I really cannot see the age excuse, infact I think it's bullshit. Fedor finished all 8 of his last fights before losing to Fabricio Werdum, he didn't succumb to ageing. If he had 5 decisions and some of them controversial I'd agree with you but the fact is he went from Tim Sylvia, Arlovski who's been knocked out 7 fucking times (lord knows who lets him in a cage now), Brett Rogers, then suddenly had to fight Werdum which is one hell of a gap in class. I really do believe that it's because only now has he started to hit the real whos who in the heavyweight division. I do believe Fedors a very well-rounded fighter but think he's absolutely light years away from being classes as the best of all time, which so many seem to think he is.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Lesnar would be able to take him down and hold him there, the size and strength difference would be massive. He controlled Mir like a bitch on the ground and Mir is a lot bigger and stronger than Fedor is. I'd see Cain stopping Fedor in the 3rd round, easily.


Cain would stop Fedor in the first round. Henderson KO'd him with a uppercut while in a bit of a scarmble. Cain would blast him like he did to Lesnar. CAIN's wrestling is also not far behind Lesnar's and is arguably better in an MMA sense.



Wonderwall123 said:


> I didn't dispute these, though a 40 year old Coleman is not something a "best of all time" should be shouting about to promote himself. *The other names though, could you honestly see them beating UFC's top 5-10 heavyweights right now? *Or hell, even posing a challenge to say the top 3? And I really cannot see the age excuse, infact I think it's bullshit. Fedor finished all 8 of his last fights before losing to Fabricio Werdum, he didn't succumb to ageing. If he had 5 decisions and some of them controversial I'd agree with you but the fact is he went from Tim Sylvia, Arlovski who's been knocked out 7 fucking times (lord knows who lets him in a cage now), Brett Rogers, then suddenly had to fight Werdum which is one hell of a gap in class. I really do believe that it's because only now has he started to hit the real whos who in the heavyweight division. I do believe Fedors a very well-rounded fighter but think he's absolutely light years away from being classes as the best of all time, which so many seem to think he is.


You make a good point except you're clearly basing your opinion of Fedor's fights looking back now in hindsight. At the time of those fights they were all very big wins. Forgive me for saying (i feel like it makes me sound like a twat) but you clearly weren't watching much MMA when Fedor was in his prime. Its all well and good to say now that Coleman is a joke etc but at the time when Fedor was fighting him he was a big deal.

He's fought the best, took an age where he fought cans, come back now to some real competition and the flaws he had or developed over the years have been thrown into the light. Look at the Hendo and Werdum fights, he made mistakes which 'he doesn't usually make'. Really the big difference is he got complacent and instead of working hard and continually striving to improve (GSP is a good example of the continual strive for perfection) he just stayed with his same training, same preparation while everyone else caught up. 

As for best of all time, i wouldn't say he's the greatest. On the other hand i wouldn't dismiss his accomplishments in PRIDE either. He was one of the better fighters in the world and now he isn't. Look at Wandy, Liddell etc, the game has passed them by. Everyone is younger, fitter, stronger, more able to take a punch etc etc and as a result they were on the receiving ends of a few losses. You think Wanderlei in his prime would lose to Franklin and Leben? or a decision win against Bisping? He'd have murked them in the first round. Age catches up to everyone at some point and if you work at it you can try and slow it down (ie Ortiz's revival of sorts)


----------



## Myers

Fedor would get murdered in the octagon, he is way to small to be a heavyweight now. Fighters have become more educated when it comes to cutting weight and working on game plans for their fights. Fedor (much like wand) never changed up his approach to a fight, nor did he work on improving his weaknesses. 

A fight against Cain,JDS,Lesnar, and even guys like mitrione,schaub, and Carwin would be a bad night for Fedor.


----------



## Walls

Herb Dean has commented on the Fedor/Hendo stoppage:

_Referee Herb Dean has reviewed the footage of his call this past Saturday and has come to the same conclusion as the one he made in a split second. Fedor Emelianenko was unconscious, taking punishment, and out of the fight.

"If I was to do it again – if I see a fighter face down receiving shots, I'm going to step in and stop the fight," Dean today told MMAjunkie.com. "I can't predict how long he's going to be unconscious for."

"The fight is over when he's unconscious. Because he comes back swiftly after I've already stepped in and stopped the fight, I can't restart the fight. Dan's still throwing punches, but once I've touched Dan, I've stopped the fight."

"I stepped in to support him once he stood up because his balance was still not totally there. I believe his motor control was still questionable."

"Once I see an unconscious fighter receiving blows while unconscious, that's my job to prevent him from receiving more blows, and that's what I'm going to do."
_

He was right to stop the fight, Fedor was out. I never thought it was an early stoppage, I don't see really how anyone could. Herb is the best ref ever anyway. If he thought it was over, it was over.

Anderson Silva is sponsored by Nike now. Nike and Burger King in a week, dude is going to be making some serious bank off that.


----------



## RizoRiz

Pretty cool how Henderson now holds wins over Nogueria and Fedor. That's 2 of the greatest, if not the greatest heavyweights on his resume.

EDIT: By the way pumped for Brad Pickett vs Renan Barao.


----------



## Scott_90

Fedor needs to drop to Light-Heavyweight for sure.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Scott_90 said:


> Fedor needs to drop to Light-Heavyweight for sure.


Fedor needs to retire and stop embarrassing himself.


----------



## Walls

I think Fedor is done, 205 or not. He got knocked out by a 185'er and he's a heavyweight. That should say enough.


----------



## Scott_90

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Fedor needs to retire and stop embarrassing himself.


The Henderson fight could have gone either way though... Herb dean was clearly paid off by Dana. :hmm:


----------



## Shock

Fedor's been cut.



> The “Last Emperor” Fedor Emelianenko has seen his last fight in Strikeforce following his loss to Dan Henderson at last Saturday’s Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Henderson event.
> 
> UFC president Dana White, a co-owner of Strikeforce parent company, Zuffa LLC, confirmed the news following the UFC 133 press conference on Thursday.
> 
> “He’s being cut, yeah,” White told the media. “Why? Do you think we should keep him?
> 
> “You guys thought he was the pound-for-pound best in the world, but I thought he was overrated for years,” White said.
> 
> The loss was the third straight for Emelianenko after an unbeaten stretch that spanned nearly a decade. His loss to Henderson came at 4:12 of round one. Prior to that, he had lost to Antonio Silva via TKO and Fabricio Werdum by submission.
> 
> Source: MMAFighting


----------



## The Storm

Dang, that sucks that Fedor is being cut. I thought he was a good fighter.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I always thought he was overrated. Harsh the criticism he is getting at the moment though. Wonder why Dana seems to hate him so much?


----------



## BDFW

Not a shock that Fedor got cut, he's not relevant in the heavyweight division anymore and no reason to resign him especially the money and co-promoting that he would want.

Also Joe 'Daddy' Stevenson has been cut after losing 4 fights in a row.


----------



## Brye

:sad:

Always liked Joe Stevenson.


----------



## Walls

Good that Fedor was cut. Wasn't worth the money and completely overrated. Steveson getting cut doesn't surprise me either. If I recall correctly he froze up completely in the last round in his last fight and didn't do shit to win the fight.

Chael has another Q&A this Friday after the weigh ins. I cannot wait, going to be epic.


----------



## Liam Miller

Stevenson cut about damn time.

Sad to see fedor beat again, but no problem with the cut it made sense.

fucking hell swick injured again and off the rio card, is he trying to break some sort of record.


----------



## HBK_718

Walls said:


> Good that Fedor was cut. Wasn't worth the money and completely overrated. Steveson getting cut doesn't surprise me either. If I recall correctly he froze up completely in the last round in his last fight and didn't do shit to win the fight.
> 
> Chael has another Q&A this Friday *after* the weigh ins. I cannot wait, going to be epic.


before*

Charismatic Chael Sonnen delivered as always.

My favorite Black House joke was the Silva, Nogueiras, and Soares flipping a stool to all sit at a bar.

I'd love to see Sonnen fluctuate between middleweight, light heavyweight, and even heavyweight to take on all Black House team members. This guy is awesome at selling fights.


----------



## Walls

Is there a video up of the Q & A yet? And I didn't realize it was before, my mistake.

Edit: Nvm, found it: http://ironforgesiron.com/2011/08/video-ufc-133-chael-sonnen-qa/

You guys need to watch it, beyond hilarious. Love Chael.


----------



## HBK_718

Walls said:


> Is there a video up of the Q & A yet? And I didn't realize it was before, my mistake.


http://ironforgesiron.com/2011/08/video-ufc-133-chael-sonnen-qa/

Entertaining watch (listen), I recommend all view it.


----------



## Walls

HBK_718 said:


> http://ironforgesiron.com/2011/08/video-ufc-133-chael-sonnen-qa/
> 
> Entertaining watch (listen), I recommend all view it.


Looks like you posted that as soon as I did. I recommend you all watch it as well, beyond hilarious.


----------



## BDFW

How good would it be to see Tito beat Evans, it's very unlikely to happen but would amazing to see. Can't wait to see how Rory MacDonald goes, he looked great in his last fight against Nate Diaz when he completely manhandled him for three rounds.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Great watch. Sonnen is awesome haha


----------



## Walls

My fav part was when he made the joke about both Nog's and I think Anderson (maybe Machida, watched it a few hours ago) walking into a bar, seeing only one stool left and turning it upside down. Also, the part about Anderson's fan's prancing over from San Diego and Chael's Gangster's was hilarious too.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

Tito to beat Rashad Saturday night and move into title contention, oh yeah.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Following Ivan Menjivar failing to make weight, Nick Pace has agreed to fight him at a catch weight of 138 pounds, rather than Ivan cutting 2lbs in 2 hours. It's thought Menjivar is gonna take a fine for missing weight.


----------



## Walls

Usually if you miss weight like that you have to give 15-20% of your purse to your opponent to make up for it.


----------



## Cliffy

Rashad is gunna put tito in his place.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

This is gonna end up badly for Tito. What happened in the Bader fight, was just luck and carelessness on Bader's part. Rashad isn't the same fighter from four years ago. Evans is going to get this by either the first or second round.

And despire Fedor's current state, he will ALWAYS be the GOAT, period. He went undefeated for almost ten years. He beat four former UFC heavyweight champions, and despite being the underdog in the Noguiera fight, he shocked the world not only by winning, but completely dominating the entire fight. He brought MMA into the mainstream for Russia, and created a legacy that will never be matched. So all the haters can go fuck themselves. :gun:. Fedor is and will always be a legend.


----------



## Walls

Fedor's shit and has been for a very long time. Dana has proved this many times. Twice this week alone via video interviews that I have watched. Fedor had the opportunity to go to the UFC for a SHIT load of money and prove himself and he didn't want to. On that alone, he can't be one of the greatest ever. He ducked everyone in the UFC in favor of the tomato can filled SF heavyweight division. A move that saw him *barely* beat Brett fucking Rogers (A guy who Overeem fucking molested and Barnett threw around like a rag doll), get caught by a guy who got cut from the UFC due to losses, get destroyed by bigger guy and then get knocked the fuck out by a 42 year old 185er.


----------



## Rush

Puroresu is far too much of a Fedor fanboy but Walls, that post is borderline retarded. Fedor was a great fighter, he isn't anymore. Simple as that.


----------



## Walls

I don't believe my post was borderline retarded, at all. I never said Fedor at one time wasn't a great fighter. I said he isn't one the best ever. I thought that was clear but I guess not.


----------



## HBK_718

I support Walls' stance on this. Fedor is not the GOAT.


----------



## Shock

Overeem talking about Strikeforce cut.



> Alistair Overeem's desire to fight in the UFC, as well as DREAM and the K-1 kickboxing promotion, was the impetus that ultimately led to his recent Strikeforce release.
> 
> That's according to the former Strikeforce heavyweight champion.
> 
> Overeem (35-11 MMA, 3-0 SF), who recently scratched from the organization's grand-prix semifinals due to injuries, said concurrent contract negotiations fell apart because he'd be locked into Strikeforce fights only.
> 
> "There were some contract negotiations for an extension in Strikeforce, and basically what happened was there were a lot of terms in there which we couldn't live with," Overeem said on Friday's new edition of "Inside MMA" on HDNet. "One was fighting exclusively for Strikeforce. Basically that would mean I'd have to let K-1 go, DREAM go, and even the possibility of fighting for the UFC. I'm always a guy looking up and looking further. The UFC is where the top guys are, so that's my ultimate goal, to become the UFC champion.
> 
> "But basically they wanted to keep me in Strikeforce."
> 
> Overeem, who expected to fight in October as part of the season-long heavyweight grand prix, instead was told Showtime needed him to meet fellow semifinalist Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva on Sept. 10. Still healing from a broken rib and broken toe, he said he wouldn't be ready in time for the new date.
> 
> "Basically, there were some threats from the side of Strikeforce. 'If you're not going to compete [on] Sept. 10, we're going to cut you from the tournament,'" Overeem said. "Then the communication harshened a little bit. 'If you don't compete in the tournament, you're going to be cut from Strikeforce entirely.' That was really like a threat. I was like, 'Go ahead and cut me then.'
> 
> "They didn't ask me for any medical evidence or anything. I don't know what they were thinking."
> 
> But Overeem suggested the failed negotiations were as much to blame as the withdrawal was. With just one fight remaining on his contract, Overeem could have been in the driver's seat for contract talks if he went into the finals without a completed deal.
> 
> However, according to the fighter, Overeem's desire to fight in the UFC at some point in the future threw up a roadblock. And with the UFC and Strikeforce now falling under the same ownership group, he's not sure who exactly is calling the shots.
> 
> "It's unclear where their priorities are and if it's one entity or two," he said. "I don't exactly know if that's the case, but from what I understand, they wanted to keep me in Strikeforce to build the Strikeforce brand. But for me, I want to go where the top guys are, and that's the UFC."


----------



## SHIRLEY

Two points:

1) In bygone times, Chael Sonnen would have been the top heel in pro wrestling. MMA has all of the interesting personalities and talented athletes now.

2) Alistair Overeem always reminds me of Ruud Gullit. He should start talking about Sexy MMA.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Also I'm really hoping Sexyama pulls it off tonight. I really doubt it though. Vitor is going to smash him sadly, . I don't know what it is, but Asian fighters never seem to do well in any American promotion. Even if he loses, I at least hope they don't cut him. He's always entertaining to watch. And entertaining fighters is something the UFC is really really lacking these days.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Who's watching the prelims then, besides me and Shock?

On Facebook btw.


----------



## Shock

Good to see Chael in Pierce's corner.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Pace got robbed imo. He should have won by decision not Menjivar.


----------



## Stax Classic

I'm in for the Spike prelims and the PPV. Looking forward to Tito getting his old ass embarassed, only sad Bader couldn't do it.


----------



## Shock

Nice flip from Mendes there.


----------



## Stax Classic

Yep, now to see how bad his hand is injured and if it costs him a title fight.


----------



## Myers

I actually want to sexiyama to win as well, I have never been a fan of Vitor.


----------



## Shock

I'd be cool with Aldo/Mendes or Florian/Mendes, rooting for KenFlo at 136 though.

Don't mind who wins out of Akiyama and Belfort TBH.


----------



## HBK_718

Shock said:


> Nice flip from Mendes there.


Flashy move, but didn't do much to help him win lol.

Chad Mendes vs. Rani Yahya was an okay fight. It was nice seeing Mendes dominate for the most part. That body shot he kept landing on Yahya was wicked. 

I'm slightly disappointed Yahya didn't pull out a surprise submission, but oh well. Hopefully we get Mendes vs. Aldo immediately after Aldo runs through Kenny Florian.


----------



## Shock

I guess the flip just showed how confident Mendes was that he had the fight won, and with good reason.


----------



## HBK_718

Holy shit.

Gustafsson with an impressive TKO victory.


----------



## Stax Classic

Gustufson looked good at the end there.


----------



## Shock

Was rooting for Hamill but I was impressed by Gustafsson, especially with the finish. The first 5 prelim fights all went to decision so glad to see a change.

Now for the main card.


----------



## HBK_718

Gustafsson's lanky self reminded me a bit of Jon Jones. The ending gave me flashbacks of Jones dominating Matt Hamill. 

I'm interested to see where Gustafsson goes from here.


----------



## killacamt

Shock said:


> Was rooting for Hamill but I was impressed by Gustafsson, especially with the finish. The first 5 prelim fights all went to decision so glad to see a change.
> 
> Now for the main card.


hoping Evans knocks him out in the 1st rd


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Evans is gonna beat Tito and then Evans v Jones will be epic.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

For The Win said:


> Evans is gonna beat Tito and then Evans v Jones will be epic.


Evans vs Jones would be pretty epic. 

Do any of you think that UFC is losing the steam that enjoyed at the beginning of last year. I don't have any special statistics or anything but it just feels like MMA is getting kinda repetitive and losing it's luster. Maybe it's just me, maybe I just have to find my unyielding love for it again.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Impressive win for McDonald.


----------



## Stax Classic

Damn McDonald, that was very impressive.


----------



## HBK_718

Rory MacDonald looked awesome tonight. This guy has a bright future if he stays focused and continues to improve.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Found a sweet stream but only caught the end of Rory "next GSP" Mcdonald joking but he is beast. The german suplex on Nate Diaz was sick. 

Got Rashad and Vitor though that is going with the favourites in general. I guess I'd pick Ebersole because his fight with Lytle if I'm not mistaken was so entertaining. I have never heard of Riviera's opponent or if I did I don't remember so I can not call this one.


----------



## CyberWaste

Breaking News: TITO ORTIZ HAS JUST PULLED OUT!!!!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Bullshit


----------



## AvonBarksdale

“Jorge learned the tough way to embrace the grind” for some reason that comment made me laugh.


----------



## Rush

Rogan frothing over the omoplata and the technique to finish. Love it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

:lmao too true


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Personally had it split for Rivera.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

That was the correct decision as far as I am concerned.

I am pumped for the last two fights.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Aint disputing the decision, just stating my personal one.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Oh yeah I didn't even see your post before I posted could mos def see it either way Jorge just let him self be on the bottom a little to much for me.

LOL at Ebersole's arrow pointing to his chin in his chest hair who would think to do something like that.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Think they said his girlfriend.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

the fuck is he wearing?


----------



## HBK_718

Hallman's fighting attire is unusual.

Looking forward to see how Ebersole does. He impressed me in his bout with Chris Lytle.

EDIT

Good victory for Ebersole. He demonstrated some excellent rear-naked choke defense at the beginning of the round and finished Hallman off with some excellent elbows.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Deserved those strikes for wearing those.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Ebersole repping for the Aussie's. 

Good GnP there.

Yeah Hallman should retire that attire.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

Vitor for the victory via KO.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Lets go Sexyama!


----------



## Rush

If you wear that you better beat the fuck out of your opponant. at least he'll get a little bonus money from people making it rain on his way to the back.


----------



## HBK_718

I hope Yoshihiro Akiyama knocks Vitor Belfort the fuck out. The U.F.C. needs a Japanese fighter to expand into the Japanese market.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

HBK_718 said:


> I hope Yoshihiro Akiyama knocks Vitor Belfort the fuck out. The U.F.C. needs a Japanese fighter to expand into the Japanese market.


I doubt UFC cuts him even if he loses which I'd say he will but he does have that Sexyama 'SWAG'.


----------



## Stax Classic

UFC won't be able to crack Japan I think. It's a similar situation to the WWE getting mainstream in Japan I think.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Belfort entrance music is epic I am pirating it now.


----------



## Rush

Vitor knocked the fuck out of Sexyama


----------



## HBK_718

Wow. I knew Vitor Belfort was picking up the victory as soon as I observed his body language during the introduction.

Vitor Belfort vs. Chris Leben would be an absolute war.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

As easy as that.

Vitor would murder Leben.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Damn that was fast.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

That couldn't have been much worse for ole Sexyama.


----------



## Rush

Captain - Charisma said:


> As easy as that.
> 
> Vitor would murder Leben.


pretty much that. Leben isn't in Vitor's class, it would be a massive missmatch. Leben is a brawler, he isn't a technical striker and Vitor would murk him.


----------



## Stax Classic

For The Win said:


> Bullshit


My thoughts on Akiyama losing


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Fuck I nknew it . Congrats to Vitor though. Hopefully he gets a rematch against Anderson someday.


----------



## HBK_718

Captain - Charisma said:


> As easy as that.
> 
> Vitor would murder Leben.


I wouldn't bet my house on that.

Vitor Belfort is more technical, but Chris Leben possesses some incredible power. It'd make for a fun fight.

Both love to stand-and-bang, so marketing that fight wouldn't be difficult at all.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Bernard Hopkins is by far my favourite boxer. 

I saw a youtube video of B-Hop giving some boxing pointers to Rashad was a pretty good watch.

WAR RASHAD. Want to see this beef between Bones ans Suga settled.


----------



## killacamt

Ortiz won't last past the 1st round...


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Should be a good main event


----------



## Captain - Charisma

I haven't been this nervous before a fight in ages, would be awesome if Tito could pull it off.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

I don't know I could see this fight being competive to some level. The fight Tito looked really bad was Matt "gatekeeper" Hamill. LOL at Tito in these promo's I was unaware Rashad was vunerable to guiltones due to the fact I have never seen him subbed by one or anything for that matter.


----------



## HBK_718

I hate fucking lagging streams.

I would love to see Tito Ortiz submit or knockout Rashad Evans but I'm expecting the opposite to happen. If not, Evans will pull off a decision victory. 

It'd really shake up the light heavyweight division if Ortiz wins.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Why does Ortiz have the worst entrance music every time he comes out?


----------



## HBK_718

Rashad Evans is looking a little nervous.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Rashad looks in shape and loose. Hard to believe that Evans doesn't win this.


----------



## Rush

Evans via blanket.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

HBK_718 said:


> Rashad Evans is looking a little nervous.


Yeah I know what you mean. 

He did come into Biggie Smalls though so I'm all good with that.


----------



## HBK_718

This introduction has got my excitement building.

Come on Tito!


----------



## Captain - Charisma

Daffney's Revenge said:


> Why does Ortiz have the worst entrance music every time he comes out?


He just loves Eminem.

Come on Tito, ground and pound.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Bruce Buffer is the man


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

What a takedown!


----------



## Captain - Charisma

Tito needs two solid rounds of ground and pound now.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Rashad has this in the bag, tbh.


----------



## Captain - Charisma

Sadly it looks that way.

That sucks, was hoping he would at least make the end.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

w00t Rashad!


----------



## CyberWaste

Cant wait to see Bones murder Rashad...


----------



## Rush

That knee was awesome. More people should throw knees on the ground, just have to be careful you don't blast them in the head.


----------



## Grubbs89

that was a brutal shot with the knee from Evans


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Tito classy in the interview.

Can not wait for the Brazil card UFC 134 Spider vs Okami and Rua vs Forest with a solid undercard.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

where can I find an image of Evans with his headphones on? and casually dressed


----------



## Dinky420

Wait, Tito DIDN'T give an excuse after the loss? I'm shocked. What did he say?


----------



## Rush




----------



## CyberWaste

For The Win said:


> where can I find an image of Evans with his headphones on? and casually dressed


why you want that?


----------



## Shock

I agree with what Tito said, Rashad was the better man. I managed to miss the Hallman/Ebersole fight because I fell asleep but I saw Ebersole celebrating and I know he won at the end of the first round so I don't suppose I missed much.

Now onto UFC 134, can't wait.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Rush said:


>


Thanks


CyberWaste said:


> why you want that?


For my signature 


Shock said:


> I agree with what Tito said, Rashad was the better man. I managed to miss the Hallman/Ebersole fight because I fell asleep but I saw Ebersole celebrating and I know he won at the end of the first round so I don't suppose I missed much.
> 
> Now onto UFC 134, can't wait.


Yeah the Ebersole match, Hallman was wearing speedos and got TKO'd


----------



## PuroresuPride18

PuroresuPride18 said:


> *This is gonna end up badly for Tito. What happened in the Bader fight, was just luck and carelessness on Bader's part. Rashad isn't the same fighter from four years ago. Evans is going to get this by either the first or second round.*


Looks like I was right.


----------



## HBK_718

I knew Tito Ortiz was going to lose but I was hoping he'd surprise us once more.

The first round was obviously Rashad Evans' round. That beautiful takedown, solid striking, fluid motion, and proper technique was too much for Tito Ortiz. Tito Ortiz's striking looked a little stiff and he looked gassed at the end of the first round.

My adrenaline jumped when Tito Ortiz locked in that guillotine; I was hoping for the cliche comeback but obviously, such didn't happen.

Evans' knee was impressive.

In hindsight, this fight was nothing more than a tune-up for Rashad Evans. He needed to get back in the octagon and get comfortable to prepare himself for Jon Jones (or Rampage ). He's brushed off whatever ring rust he had and fans re-familiarized themselves with him.

Tito Ortiz vs. Rich Franklin next anyone?


----------



## seancarleton77

A great night of fights, all we were missing was a great submission.


----------



## Walls

Thanks anyway, Tito. Now Jones gets to destroy Rashad, which I will enjoy immensely.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Thanks anyway, Tito. Now Jones gets to destroy Rashad, which I will enjoy immensely.


if he gets past Rampage. He should beat him but discouting Page would be dumb.


----------



## Walls

Anything can happen of course but I'm not even worried that Jones is going to lose that fight. Rampage is a lot slower than Jones and with Jone's reach, Rampage is going to have a hell of a time hitting him.


----------



## Noel

I guess we all knew it but it looks like Fedor was going to walk in and fight Lesnar when he was champ, Dana gets incredibly heated at the end of this interview -

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/08/...ck-at-ufc-133-discusses-deal-fedor-turned-do/


----------



## Walls

I just got done watching that interview about 5 mins ago. If I was Dana and I flew all the way out to Russia and made some insane deal and they turned it down, I would be pissed too. I would have loved to have seen Fedor/Brock. Brock would have smashed him. If he was able to handle Mir on the ground like he did in their second fight, I have no doubt he would have been able to do it to Fedor.


----------



## Rush

Dana kept ducking the question of how 'insane' the deal was. Just tell us the numbers you twat, it probably would've made him one of the highest paid fighters but i honestly can't see it being too much more than GSP or Brock gets.


----------



## Walls

I absolutely can see it being more than what they got, especially to fight Brock. That fight would have made massive amounts of money.


----------



## Rush

I know but not too much more is my point. Dana makes it sound as though he offered him his first born child as part of the deal. Fedor should've taken it ftr.


----------



## Shock

I'm surprised no-one came out to Eye of the Tiger.


----------



## RKing85

UFC will never co promote. It never makes any sense for the better company to co promote with a lower company in any sport.


----------



## Scott_90

Fedor really only has himself and his management to blame. He could have been a true fighter and looked to prove himself in the UFC but he didnt, and now he is nothing because he wanted to live in his fantasy world where he is the unstoppable king.


----------



## Shock

Dana was right with everything he said about Fedor in that interview. You have to beat the best to be the best, and the best fighters are in the UFC.


----------



## Dark Church

Some thoughts on 133

Rashad is best LHW in the UFC and will prove so by beating Jones. Tito had been losing a lot but only Liddell had finished him since Frank Shamrock did in 1999. Beating Tito isn't that impressive but finishing him is. Rashad has only one loss in the UFC and if Machida didn't demand Anderson money he would have avenged that. Jones is great but I truly believe Rashad is better (yes I am overlooking Rampage who has as much chance at beating Jones as the Buffalo Bills do of winning the Super Bowl).

Chad Mendes is a disrespectful moron and I hope he never gets a title shot. First there was the terribly boring fight where he clearly just wanted a decision. Besides a couple of punches I never saw and attempt at a finish and the opportunity to try at least was clearly there. Then he topped it all off with that stupid flip that uncalled for and just downright disrespectful. When you go out and have a fight like that the last thing you should be is showboating and proud of yourself. I hope Aldo/Florian destroys this kid who needs a loss to help ground him. One last though on Mendes is that I saw someone call him Chad "No Bonus Money" Mendes and thought it was great.

Belfort/Akiyama should be changed to a no contest. I never thought I would see the day where a guy would get a KO of the night bonus by using illegal strikes but the day has come. I wish I knew what I was doing to make a gif but Belfort clearly landed three strikes to back of Akiyama'a head and the only person I have even seen mention it was Garreth A Davis. Belfort doesn't deserve shit besides a win removed and that bonus revoked. The fact that he asked for another title shot made it even worse. That was his first win at MW in the UFC ever. Not to mention he is 3-1 overall and MW and Akiyama, Terry Martin and Matt Lindland are not even top ten contenders. If Dana wants the UFC to be recognized as a legitimate sport maybe having a guy get a bonus for an illegal move isn't the right direction.


----------



## Walls

Dark Church said:


> Some thoughts on 133
> 
> Rashad is best LHW in the UFC and will prove so by beating Jones. Tito had been losing a lot but only Liddell had finished him since Frank Shamrock did in 1999. Beating Tito isn't that impressive but finishing him is. Rashad has only one loss in the UFC and if Machida didn't demand Anderson money he would have avenged that. Jones is great but I truly believe Rashad is better (yes I am overlooking Rampage who has as much chance at beating Jones as the Buffalo Bills do of winning the Super Bowl).
> 
> Chad Mendes is a disrespectful moron and I hope he never gets a title shot. First there was the terribly boring fight where he clearly just wanted a decision. Besides a couple of punches I never saw and attempt at a finish and the opportunity to try at least was clearly there. Then he topped it all off with that stupid flip that uncalled for and just downright disrespectful. When you go out and have a fight like that the last thing you should be is showboating and proud of yourself. I hope Aldo/Florian destroys this kid who needs a loss to help ground him. One last though on Mendes is that I saw someone call him Chad "No Bonus Money" Mendes and thought it was great.
> 
> Belfort/Akiyama should be changed to a no contest. I never thought I would see the day where a guy would get a *KO of the night bonus by using illegal strikes but the day has come.* I wish I knew what I was doing to make a gif but Belfort clearly landed three strikes to back of Akiyama'a head and the only person I have even seen mention it was Garreth A Davis. Belfort doesn't deserve shit besides a win removed and that bonus revoked. The fact that he asked for another title shot made it even worse. That was his first win at MW in the UFC ever. Not to mention he is 3-1 overall and MW and Akiyama, Terry Martin and Matt Lindland are not even top ten contenders. If Dana wants the UFC to be recognized as a legitimate sport maybe having a guy get a bonus for an illegal move isn't the right direction.



I thought for sure they were illegal as well but only watched it once and didn't want to comment on it before I had watched it again but I guess I don't have to as I'm obviously not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## Rush

I saw a few illegal blows but the shots that put him down in the first place and pretty much out were legit shots. Sending in a flurry and hitting a couple of the back of the head of a fighter already pretty much out isn't the same as hitting an illegal shot to get him that way in the first place.


----------



## Noel

Rush said:


> I saw a few illegal blows but the shots that put him down in the first place and pretty much out were legit shots. Sending in a flurry and hitting a couple of the back of the head of a fighter already pretty much out isn't the same as hitting an illegal shot to get him that way in the first place.


I agree, the last 3 shots shown on the fight replay you definitely have an illegal blow argument but Akiyama was well on his path for a flash light in the eye before those shots.


----------



## Walls

He may have been on his way out but the blows that made him go limp where the ones to the back of the head/neck, as far as I can remember.


----------



## Dark Church

Rush said:


> I saw a few illegal blows but the shots that put him down in the first place and pretty much out were legit shots. Sending in a flurry and hitting a couple of the back of the head of a fighter already pretty much out isn't the same as hitting an illegal shot to get him that way in the first place.


You are right but the illegal shots are what put him out. He would have finished him anyway but it wouldn't have looked as impressive and Akiyama would have been awake. I am not saying Belfort should be fined or anything but that fight should be changed to a no contest. The thing that angered me the most though was the bonus. Dana just gave a guy a bonus for using illegal shots. Gustafsson got a KO as well but he didn't use illegal strikes to do so. It also frustrates me more that most people are just congratulating Vitor and completely ignoring the strikes to the back of the head. Lesnar got a point deducted for one shot but Vitor gets a 70,000 dollar bonus for landing three.


----------



## Noel

Walls said:


> He may have been on his way out but the blows that made him go limp where the ones to the back of the head/neck, as far as I can remember.


Maybe, I think i'll have to rewatch it. I remember seeing the replay at the end and thinking "that looks illegal but I guess he was literally on his last legs anyway at that point". 

Think I'll go and check it now actually.


----------



## Walls

Dark Church said:


> You are right but the illegal shots are what put him out. He would have finished him anyway but it wouldn't have looked as impressive and Akiyama would have been awake. I am not saying Belfort should be fined or anything but that fight should be changed to a no contest. The thing that angered me the most though was the bonus. Dana just gave a guy a bonus for using illegal shots. Gustafsson got a KO as well but he didn't use illegal strikes to do so. It also frustrates me more that most people are just congratulating Vitor and completely ignoring the strikes to the back of the head. Lesnar got a point deducted for one shot but Vitor gets a 70,000 dollar bonus for landing three.


This.

And Lesnar got fucked on that call anyway, Steve was way too harsh with it. But Steve shouldn't even be watching mma, let alone referring it.


----------



## Noel

Well I just rewatched it, I still think he was going out (Vitor landed 3 clean left uppercuts as Akiyama was hitting the ground). But it does indeed look like the final shot is to the back of the head/top of the neck and has a strong case for an illegal blow.

I honestly don't know, you can't see Akiyama's face/eyes so you can't tell if he went out before the back of the head shots, it'll be interesting to see what Akiyama says about it.


----------



## Noel

On another Vitor note, I'm a bit pissed off he's saying "If Anderson hadn't thrown that kick I would've done what I did to Akiyama to him". I'm not much of an Anderson fan but it seems silly to basically say "if I didn't lose, I would've won".


----------



## Walls

Doesn't matter if he was going out, the ones that put him out were illegal. And I agree about the Vitor statement. Anderson hit a beautiful kick that will be replayed until the end of time. Vitor got KTFO and just needs to accept it. He doesn't deserve the winner of Anderson/Okami either and I agree with Dana that it would be hard to promote that fight with the way the first one ended. When Anderson blasts Okami and Chael runs through Stann, I cannot wait for that rematch.


----------



## Myers

I say give Vitor the winner of Chael/Stann.


----------



## Walls

If Chael wins I could easily see them putting him up against Anderson again. It would be smart to, it will make huge bank.


----------



## Myers

yeah chael is the only fighter they would give/deserves a rematch against Silva. Silva's rematches are similar to GSP rematches, he dominated them in their first fight so the fans aren't excited to see a rematch. Chael would be the only exception, but even then Silva will humiliate him if a second fight happens.


----------



## Walls

I see the second fight going exactly like the first, minus the Triangle.


----------



## Myers

I don't, chael will come with the same attack plan, which Silva will be ready for. Silva will work on a him coming forward and set up his shots from there. If Sonnen tries to plays it safe and gives silva time to understand his footwork, sonnen will get knocked out.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Upsets happen.

On the Vitor illegal shots debate, I saw the shots to the back of the head but tbh there is no argument. Akiyama was on his way out and if he tries to do something about them he'd look very silly and would be clutching at straws.


----------



## DR JUPES

the Vitor illegal shots came in well after he knocked the guy out, it was just a fury of shots that ended up hitting his opponent in the back of the head accidentally i'm sure.


----------



## -Mystery-

YES!

Diaz vs. GSP is gonna get the Primetime special treatment. Awesome.


----------



## Dark Church

Diaz doesn't deserve that shit but since you are already gift wrapping him a title shot why not?

Matt Hamill retired and even though I respect what he has done it is no big loss for the UFC.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Walls said:


> If Chael wins I could easily see them putting him up against Anderson again. It would be smart to, it will make huge bank.


Chael vs Stann is in the bag for Sonnen. 

Didn't think anything should be done about Belfort's illegal shots he ran through Akiyama.

Hamill was just a gatekeeper he coulda stuck around for 1-2 more fights though but respect.


----------



## Scott_90

Wow that is very dissapointing that Hamill has retired. Maybe he will get the itch in a year or so and return. I hope so at least.


----------



## Shock

Dark Church said:


> Diaz doesn't deserve that shit but since you are already gift wrapping him a title shot why not?
> 
> *Matt Hamill retired and even though I respect what he has done it is no big loss for the UFC.*


Agreed. Have to respect him for making it as far as he has in his situation, but yeah, I don't think he could have got much further.


----------



## Walls

Hamill didn't even look like he wanted to be in the cage on Saturday so this doesn't surprise me. No loss to the UFC.


----------



## Shock

He wanted to retire after UFC 130, so I guess it made sense for his heart not to be there on Saturday.


----------



## Myers

Now onto UFC 134, I am calling Griffin over Shogun by decision. I think Shogun is done after his third knee surgery, I see him gassing in the second and forrest will pick up the scraps. Basically I see the fight happening the same way as their first fight.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Who do you guys got for this Sunday? I'm thinking Lytle, Miller, Olivera, and Sadollah.


----------



## HBK_718

Myers said:


> Now onto UFC 134, I am calling Griffin over Shogun by decision. I think Shogun is done after his third knee surgery, I see him gassing in the second and forrest will pick up the scraps. Basically I see the fight happening the same way as their first fight.


Word.

I'm looking forward to seeing Antônio Rodrigo Nogueira compete. He's my favorite heavyweight of all time but sadly, I don't see him picking up the victory. Brendan Schaub is on a roll and has the power to get the knockout. Big Nog's chin isn't what it use to be. When you take that, his long time-off, and his shopworn body into account, you can almost consider this a walk in the park for Schaub.

I'm hoping our resilient legend who's showcased more heart than most throughout his career pulls off the surprise submission or knockout. I'd even settle for a decision victory. I just want to see Big Nog win and have one last run as a legitimate title contender. 

The title card on this fight has such a predictable result. Anderson Silva by vicious knockout or surprise submission—who's betting against that? I firmly believe anything can happen in a fight but Yushin Okami is outclassed. 

When UFC 136 rolls around, the middleweight division will get interesting again. I can't wait for Chael Sonnen vs. Brian Stann.


----------



## Shock

The next 4 PPVs look really promising. Silva/Okami, Shogun/Forrest and Big Nog/Schaub on 134, Bones/Rampage and Hughes/Sanchez on 135, the LW and FW title matches on 136 along with Sonnen/Stann, and GSP/Diaz and BJ/Condit at 137. Things are looking real good.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Shock said:


> The next 4 PPVs look really promising. Silva/Okami, Shogun/Forrest and Big Nog/Schaub on 134, Bones/Rampage and Hughes/Sanchez on 135, the LW and FW title matches on 136 along with Sonnen/Stann, and GSP/Diaz and BJ/Condit at 137. Things are looking real good.


UFC 138 is really good too and it's free, Leben/Munoz, Pickett/Barao, Alves/Abedi, Njoukani/Taylor, and Hathaway/Krauss.

I'm pumped for BJ/Condit though, that will be FOTY no doubt. Can't forget about UFC Live 6, with Cruz defending against Mighty Mouse either.


----------



## Shock

Would have liked to see some bigger names on the 138 card, but yeah, it's looking pretty good. Might try and get tickets to it, depends on if I've got the money. If not, I'm cool with just watching it at home. I like both Leben and Munoz so looking forward to that one.


----------



## Walls

If anyone even cares why Brittney wasn't at the event this Saturday, Dana cleared it up:

_"Nothing happened with Brittney Palmer. It's one of those situations where Brittney has moved on to other things. She's living in L.A. now, she wants to be an artist, she's going to art school and she has a great relationship with us. She's still doing stuff with us but it gets so crazy because this is one of those sports where the fans are into everything and I have no problem talking about anything. How disgusting (Dennis Hallman's) shorts were, what happened with me and Tito, all this stuff I'm cool talking about. But sometimes people want to do their own things and don't want to make a big deal about it and when people ask me, listen... her dream is to be an artist and she's chasing her dream, she's going out to L.A., she's in art school out there; there's no problem with Brittney and Brittney is still friendly with the UFC. It's all good."_

So I guess she's done for now. No loss, complete butterface. She appears to be a very talented artist though, so hopefully she finds success there.


----------



## Myers

Yeah Brittney mentioned it last week. To bad too, she was the best looking of the three.


----------



## Shock

As long as Arianny is still around.  Brittney is/was my favorite though.


----------



## McQueen

Do they still have that butterface black chick?


----------



## PuroresuPride18

McQueen said:


> Do they still have that butterface black chick?


Do you mean Danny Glover?


----------



## McQueen

:lmao I thought I was the only one who called her that.


----------



## Shock

:lmao

I will never look at her in the same way again.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

That will be lodged in my brain for ever now.

Tbf though she isn't even that ugly - _before I saw her as Danny Glover_

Arianny is beautiful though, bet shes a slut.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

For The Win said:


> That will be lodged in my brain for ever now.
> 
> Tbf though she isn't even that ugly - _before I saw her as Danny Glover_
> 
> Arianny is beautiful though, bet shes a slut.


Also she has no ass or curves. That's just unacceptable in a woman.


----------



## Rush

danny glover is a common thing to call her McQueen. at least it is on the UG :side:


----------



## Walls

I'd tap Chandella before Palmer. But I got a thing for black chicks and I'm well aware I'm in the minority on this one. And I thought it was funny that Chael said recently that she has big hips. Arianny is hot as fuck and what she lacks in ass, she makes up for with a perfect set of tits.

Speaking of the UG, it never ceases to amaze me how bad it is. I was going to sign up there awhile back but just couldn't bring myself to do it. I have yet to see another forum that is filled with as many retards as that one.


----------



## Rush

saying Chandella is hotter than Palmer is worse than the worst trolls on the UG.


----------



## Walls

That's simply not possible. You can feel each IQ point leave your body the longer you're on that site. Me thinking Chandella is better looking than Palmer is just a preference, has nothing to do with intelligence. I'd say 95% of the UG is legit retarded and they all collectively realized how to use a computer around the same time, which is unfortunate.


----------



## DR JUPES

Chandella isn't even a hot black though.


----------



## Liam Miller

UFC Should get rid of all the ring girls and replace them, they are the top mma org but probably have the worst set of ring girls.


----------



## DR JUPES

Brittany Palmer (wasn't she released though?) and A.Celeste are hot. some of the Strikeforce girls they usually have on there are fit as fuck as well. but certainly some of the fittest girls i've ever seen.


----------



## Walls

The SF chicks are ugly. Arianny is extremely good looking but comes off as really cunty whenever I've seen her in interviews.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> The SF chicks are ugly. Arianny is extremely good looking but comes off as really cunty whenever I've seen her in interviews.


They're not ugly, but they're not anything special. They look like common girls at hooters or strip clubs.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> I'd tap Chandella before Palmer. But I got a thing for black chicks and I'm well aware I'm in the minority on this one. And I thought it was funny that Chael said recently that she has big hips. Arianny is hot as fuck and what she lacks in ass, she makes up for with a perfect set of tits.
> 
> Speaking of the UG, it never ceases to amaze me how bad it is. I was going to sign up there awhile back but just couldn't bring myself to do it. I have yet to see another forum that is filled with as many retards as that one.


Some of the guys on Sherdog are awful.

But yeah, sucks about Brittney, she was the hottest of the three imo, Arianny looks good but has no ass.


----------



## Walls

Arianny does have no ass, which is a shame. But she does have a perfect set of tits, I applaud her doctor.


----------



## Shock

Vitor interview, comments on the Akiyama finish:



> Coming off an impressive first round finish of Japan’s Yoshihiro Akiyama this past Saturday in Philadelphia, Vitor Belfort (20-9) looks to return to title contention shortly. Belfort talked with CagedInsider.com on his recent fight camp and on the controversy of possible illegal strikes to the back of the head at UFC 133 that may have ended the fight.
> 
> CagedInsider.com:
> We hear you added gymnastic training to your regiment in your last camp. Who or What led you to implementing this type of cross-training and do you think it made a big improvement in your last fight?
> 
> Vitor Belfort:
> “Yes, in 1997 I met Professor Alvaro Romano who developed the method ‘natural gymnastic.’ A unique and very fundamental work on my breathing, mobility, flexibility, strength and agility. When I fought Wanderlei I was training with Alvaro every day and the results showed. I stopped for some time, but now Im back [training with Alvaro] and wont stop again.”
> 
> CagedInsider.com:
> There has been some controversy that your finish of Akiyama may have included illegal strikes to the back of the head towards the end of the fight. Do you feel that it’s possible that there may have been some unintended strikes?
> 
> Vitor Belfort:
> “In the heat of the fight maybe a strike can go to the wrong spot, but in this fight [with Akiyama] it wasn’t the case for the knock out. The referee was very close watching everything. Looking back it was only one strike to the back of the head, the other was on the side, its a fight and things like this happen sometimes unintentionally.”
> 
> CagedInsider.com:
> Many have been saying, ‘Vintage Vitor‘ is back as your fight with Akiyama was reminiscent of your finish of Wanderlei Silva. Should you get the Anderson Silva rematch, do you think you would come out ‘Vintage Vitor’ as you did with Akiyama?
> 
> Vitor Belfort:
> The truth is the Vintage Vitor never left. If you look at my record, I won 4 of my last five fights by KO and was knocked out once. I’ve had some ups and downs in my personal life but I have overcame them . I think God puts people together for a purpose. I’m focused on God, my Family and my Career right now. I would love to have a rematch against Anderson, but this decision doesn’t belong to me. I will just get myself ready for my next opponent. I work for the UFC and whoever they say I fight I will.
> 
> CagedInsider.com:
> You were very vocal in your desire to be on the UFC Rio card. Unfortunately timing didn’t work out this time around. Do you foresee the UFC returning to Brazil in the near future for you to compete in and if so when?
> 
> Vitor Belfort:
> “Yes I would love to fight in my country. I’m ready for the call anytime now.”


----------



## Walls

As far as the one to the side, to me it looked like he hit him in the back of the neck. I still haven't re-watched it, nor have I found a .gif of it yet, although I haven't tried to be honest. Even if he did do it, I don't think Vitor did it with a malicious intent. But when someone like Vitor is blasting you in the back of the head/neck like that, that's scary.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

DR JUPES said:


> Chandella isn't even a hot black though.


I agree.

My Belfort fandom may skew my view on the DQ no DQ but in instances when someone is dominating I don't think it is in the spirit of the rules to DQ them a la Bones Jones annihilation of Hamill.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Vitor shouldn't be DQ'ed, he landed the finishing blow before the "back of the head" shots, it's just an instance where you go until the ref steps in.


----------



## Shock

Wow, AMP's interviewing Brendan Schaub tomorrow. Pretty damn good.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

When is the next SF event? Also what channel is it on? Same for the UFC event featuring Dan Hardy.


----------



## Myers

UFC : Hardy vs Lytle is on this sunday here in the states.

There is a SF challengers show this friday, but if you aren't counting that the next one will be september 10th when Barnett fights Kharitonov in the "HW Grand Prix"


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Myers said:


> UFC : Hardy vs Lytle is on this sunday here in the states.
> 
> There is a SF challengers show this friday, but if you aren't counting that the next one will be september 10th when Barnett fights Kharitonov in the "HW Grand Prix"


Bigfoot also fights Cormier, and Jacare's back finally to defend his belt against Luke Rockhold, King Mo also is gonna fight Roger Gracie on that same card and that is gonna be a SICK fight, Roger on the ground is like instant death. That should be a really good show, especially with Thomson, Feijao, and Cyborg booked on it, but they don't have anything booked after it and the UFC has shows booked until December. Hope they atleast put Melendez on a card soon, he's one of the very few top five guys outside of the UFC.


----------



## seancarleton77

Got to pick Summerslam over the fights, will watch them the next day. By the way fights on Sundays are no good, fight fans are hard-wired to watch fights on Saturday night.


----------



## Shock

Happy birthday Joe Rogan! 44 today.

:hb


----------



## HBK_718

seancarleton77 said:


> Got to pick Summerslam over the fights, will watch them the next day. By the way fights on Sundays are no good, fight fans are hard-wired to watch fights on Saturday night.


I'd watch Chris Lytle fight any day of the week.


----------



## Walls

Shock said:


> Happy birthday Joe Rogan! 44 today.
> 
> :hb


I second this. Happy bday to the greatest man walking the earth.

Really looking forward to Hardy/Lytle and Miller/Henderson. Oliveira/Cerrone should be good too.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Just a question in Canada is this card on Sportsnet like these free cards tend to be.

Hardy vs Lytle should be a good bout. I don't like how one dimensional a fighter Hardy is and how he essentially he whines that people won't trade with him but that is on him work on other aspects of MMA besides striking or box or go into K1 events. I am pulling for a Lytle submission. I though it was comical that Hardy got a WW title shot and the best win on his resume was Marcus Davis.


----------



## Dark Church

UFC On Versus 5: Miller VS Henderson (I fixed their obvious mistake) looks good and the undercard actually has more interesting fights for me then the main card.


----------



## RKing85

nothing that gets me too overly excited on this card. Miller/Henderson should be good. And Lytle/Hardy should be an exciting slugfest. But all in all, nothing too note worthy on this show.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Dana only had Hardy vs Lytle ME because Hardy draws. Yeah I know Miller vs Henderson is the deserving ME. 

But, Dana doesn't care about deserve at all see Fitch, Jon.


----------



## Walls

Dana has always seemed to have a hard on for Hardy. Speaking of Dana, I watched his latest Video Blog and you can hear him tell Lorenzo that the last few shots Vitor hit Akiyama with were to the back of the head. You have to listen for it because the crowd is so loud, but he says it.


----------



## Shock

Really good card, I'm pretty annoyed that it won't be shown on TV over here. I heard it'll be shown on ufc.tv for us for free, is that true?


----------



## AvonBarksdale

I have no idea I assume we get it on TV in Canada. I think I have a good stream site for UFC or you could find one if all options are exhausted. The fact that it is free leads me to believe the UFC will do you right and provide it to you on ufc.tv but I couldn't say with certainty.

I am rooting for Henderson against Miller, Miller bores me to death I don't want to see him have to cut promos if he gets a title shot.


----------



## Walls

You could just get it off here, that buster guy in the mma media section is usually pretty on point with this stuff. I don't have cable at all and watch all the UFC stuff from on here.


----------



## Shock

Just found this for the benefit of myself and other UK fans:



> With popular British "Outlaw" Dan Hardy fighting in the main event of UFC on Versus 5 this Sunday night (Aug. 14), you would think the network television event would air live on ESPN UK.
> 
> And you would be wrong.
> 
> That's because the sports television network, which airs most of the UFC-related programming throughout the UK, doesn't have an arrangement for "Versus" events and was forced to sit this one out.
> 
> But hope is not lost.
> 
> *Aside from airing free on UFC.tv (complete with back spasms from sitting hunched over your computer screen), UFC on Versus 5: "Hardy vs. Lytle" will also broadcast live and free via Sky on Premier Sports at 2 a.m. local time (Sunday night into Monday morning) on channel 433.*
> 
> That's not all.
> 
> 
> 
> *Irish fight fans will also be able to catch UFC on Versus 5 via Setanta. *Click here for more details on Sunday night's telecast or to sign up for UFC.tv.
> Remember too, the entire "Hardy vs. Lytle" preliminary card will stream live on the UFC Facebook page on Sunday night. Click here for all the details.
> 
> UFC on Versus 5: "Hardy vs. Lytle" will feature a pair of welterweight bangers doing battle in the main event of the evening, as "The Outlaw" Dan Hardy will make one final stand against "Lights Out" himself, Chris Lytle.
> 
> In addition, longtime lightweight wrecking ball Jim Miller will attempt to solidify his position as the number one contender in the 155-pound division against the "Smooth" one, Ben Henderson.
> 
> For all the latest UFC on Versus 5 news and notes click here.


That's a relief.


----------



## DR JUPES

> The UFC has long flirted with the idea of implementing a flyweight division, but will the reality of the weight class happen before the close of 2011?
> 
> It’s not likely.
> 
> According to UFC president Dana White, plans are still in place for the 125-pound division to make its way to the promotion, but right now it’s looking like early 2012.
> 
> “Hopefully, early next year,” White told MMAWeekly.com about the new division coming to the UFC.
> 
> The flyweights have been rumored to make a home at Zuffa ever since the days of the WEC, but as of yet, the 125-pounders are still awaiting a home in the world’s biggest MMA promotion.
> 
> When the division gets up and running, White expects several fighters from their current roster to drop down in weight to help fill the flyweight division, just like what’s happened when they’ve debuted other weight classes in the past.
> 
> “Yeah probably, that happens every time we open up a new weight division,” White commented about fighters dropping weight. “Kenny Florian fought at 185 the first season of ‘The Ultimate Fighter,’ so yeah, you’ll see guys move down I think. You might even see guys who are world champions like Frankie Edgar move to ’45. It makes sense, not saying he is, but it would make sense.”
> 
> A couple of names that come to mind to help fill the 125-pound roster include former bantamweight title contender Joseph Benavidez, who has expressed interest in dropping down in weight previously, as well as current 135-pound contender Demetrious Johnson.
> 
> Johnson is currently in training for his shot at the bantamweight title at UFC on Versus 6 in October against current champion Dominick Cruz, but there’s still a possibility he could drop down if the opportunity presented itself.
> 
> Add to that list Charlie Valencia as well, who has expressed interest if a flyweight division is finally created for the UFC.
> 
> Along with current talent, there’s no doubt that UFC matchmakers Joe Silva and Sean Shelby would likely raid other talent pools to help fill the flyweight waters as well. Ian McCall, who is currently rated by most as the top flyweight in the sport, could make a return to the Zuffa family if the division debuts.
> 
> McCall just recently won the Tachi Palace Fights flyweight championship, and has gone on a dominant run since exiting the WEC after appearing at 135 pounds for a few fights.
> 
> More names could follow McCall to the UFC, but it appears if those plans are in place it will be at least 2012 before it happens.
> 
> McCall is likely to get at least one more fight in under his current Tachi Palace Fights deal, with a proposed bout currently rumored for December.
> 
> As for the rest of the flyweights, it will be the old game of hurry up and wait as the UFC closes out 2011 before likely focusing on the 125-pound division in 2012.


so they're thinking about introducing a flyweight division. thoughts? i'm not sure what to think but i like the lower weight classes so i think that could be as fun as Bantam and Featherweight surely.


----------



## Rush

its been rumoured for ages, don't see them doing it soon though.


----------



## Noel

Anyone see Ronda Rousey vs Sarah D'Alelio? Vintage Mazzagati again it seems. I didn't see any physical tap or a verbal one which was claimed in the interview after.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall123 said:


> Anyone see Ronda Rousey vs Sarah D'Alelio? Vintage Mazzagati again it seems. I didn't see any physical tap or a verbal one which was claimed in the interview after.


Yeah, I can't stand that idiot, I remember when he took a point from Brock in his UFC debut without even giving him a warning,. He's one of the worst refs out there.


----------



## Rush

you don't have to give a warning to take a point.


----------



## Dark Church

Walls said:


> Dana has always seemed to have a hard on for Hardy. Speaking of Dana, I watched his latest Video Blog and you can hear him tell Lorenzo that the last few shots Vitor hit Akiyama with were to the back of the head. You have to listen for it because the crowd is so loud, but he says it.


:no: yet he still gave Vitor a $70,000 bonus.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Vitor should have got the bonus he knocked the crap out of Akiyama. I have no problem with it.


----------



## Walls

Hardy missed weight by half a pound but eventually got it. And what's funny is he still looked kinda fat. Looking forward to tomorrow, really liking the card from top to bottom. I also have to commend the UFC for their streams of the prelims on FB. HD quality (even full screen, how I watch it) and very little fuck ups.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I can't stand Dan Hardy. Terrible main event for tomorrow night. If this was a ppv this would be a Facebook fight.


----------



## Walls

I like Hardy as a personality more than a fighter. Seems like a legit cool dude but he's completely one dimensional and that shit doesn't fly anymore.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Didn't see this posted anywhere: Chris Lytle is retiring after his main event fight with Dan Hardy.



MMA Junkie said:


> Perhaps there's a reason UFC welterweight Chris Lytle (30-18-5 MMA, 9-10 UFC) said he's willing to stand and trade with British slugger Dan Hardy (23-9 MMA, 4-3 UFC).
> 
> Apparently, it doesn't really matter where a win or loss puts him in the UFC's 170-pound division.
> 
> Lytle on Saturday informed his employers that Sunday's UFC on Versus 5 contest would be his last in the octagon.
> 
> The move was first reported by NBCSports.com, and MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) has since confirmed the news with multiple sources close to the fighter, who said "Lights Out" has been considering walking away over his past several contest.
> 
> "I've been fighting since '98, fighting forever," Lytle told NBCSports.com. "A lot of it is just that I'm not doing my responsibilities like I need to at home.
> 
> "I feel like I'm not being the type of dad I want to. I got four kids, and lots of times I feel just an immense sense of guilt for not being there in times when I should."
> 
> Lytle is calling an end to a career that has spanned more than 12 years. The Indianan made his UFC debut way back at UFC 28 with a decision loss to Ben Earwood. He would go on to bounce around the regional scene and Japan before returning to the UFC for a decision loss to Robbie Lawler at UFC 45.
> 
> It would be 2006 before Lytle became a staple of the big-fight scene after earning his way to the final of "The Ultimate Fighter 4," in the lone season of the Spike TV series thus far to feature UFC vets hoping to launch a comeback. The disappointing decision loss to Matt Serra was the catalyst for a new reckless approach to fighting that the saw the full-time fireman eight "Fight Night" bonus in his next 12 UFC outings. Five of those extra checks came for "Fight of the Night" honors.
> 
> Earlier this week, Lytle told MMAjunkie.com that he still had title aspirations in his plans despite having a four-fight win streak snapped in a recent loss to Brian Ebersole. He also professed his penchant for an entertainment-over-safety style and promised to deliver fireworks on Sunday night in what will now apparently be his last fight in the octagon.
> 
> ""The bottom line is people have to want to watch the fight," Lytle said. "You should do enough to make them want to buy the next pay-per-view. People need to be like, 'Wow, that was cool. I need to see more.' That's my job. That's what I'm supposed to do.
> 
> "I want to win, but I want to win in a certain fashion."


----------



## Myers

That's odd he would announce retirement just days after saying he is still eyeing a title shot. Well anyway, he had a decent career, not to mention all of his FOTN bonus he received over the years


----------



## McQueen

Sucks Lytle is retiring as they guy almost always puts up a great fight but mad respect for the guy getting out of the game because he wants to be a better father to his children.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Lytle has been fighting for what almost 15 years seems reasonable. He is always good for entertaining fight though sometimes he didn't follow the best gameplan to get a W. This retirement bout may increase the chances for a standup brawl which could help Hardy.


----------



## Overrated

Shame Hardy will be sending him out on a loss.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Lytle would be Dan Hardy's best win.... I LOL'd a little.

I hope Cerrone wins, he has looked to have improved wrestling recently.


----------



## Shock

The winner of the fight is going to get a Harley Davidson.

THE STAKES ARE RAISED.


----------



## McQueen

Overrated said:


> Shame Hardy will be sending him out on a loss.


Nah, UK fighters are all a bunch of garbage except Hathaway, and I like Hardy.


----------



## Myers

Michael Bisping is a future GOAT!

A Harley Davidson huh, well I guess they sell it on ebay or donate it for a tax write-off.


----------



## Dark Church

Hopefully Lytle goes out with a win and gets Dan Hardy fired in the process.


----------



## Scott_90

Reinhart deserved that loss for his ultra-negative gameplan.


----------



## Myers

yeah that was a piss poor effort from reinhardt


----------



## Shock

:lmao Jacob Volkmann challenged Obama to a fight and the secret service came to see him.

Impressive from Miller too.


----------



## Scott_90

Vemola is one scary looking dude. This should be a good fight!


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Pretty shcoked Vemola lost.

The Doberman when will he ever catch a break.


----------



## McQueen

Amir just got his ass beat. Impressive showing by Ludwig.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Yeah, I agree pretty one sided. Amir can go back to his minute rundown he does during TUF season.

edit: Watching the fight at the same time of a wrestling stream might not make me the best judge of that fight I wasn't hugely interested in that matchup.


----------



## McQueen

Nah it was pretty one sided. Amir got rocked quite a few times by some beautiful counterstriking by Ludwig.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Would like to see the Cowboy take this and believe that he will, much more interested in this fight.

edit: Nice Cerrone sticking to the gameplan


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Oh for fucks sake. 

Forgot this was on, it been any good? Gonna have to download this and SS later.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

It has been alright nothing special head kinda spinning watching both SS and this at once. Was surprised by a couple of the prelims.

Ed Herman reppin people that are red of hair.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah its been okay so far.

WAR MILLER!!!


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Henderson save me from Miller if possible. 

If Miller wins he should take on Guida for #1 contender as far as I can see.

edit: Jesus made Ben Henderson do it get Jim Millers slightly overrated ass out of contention he never beat anyone I hold in any regard.

edit 2: Nice, Dan 'the underserving of a title shot' Hardy's walking papers please. 

Very happy Miller and Hardy lost. Due to Miller being boring and Hardy's lack of skill.


----------



## Shock

Great main event, facepalmed as soon as Hardy shot for the takedown though, that was always going to end badly. I hate to say it, but see ya Hardy.

Henderson was very impressive too, like Avon said Henderson/Guida for #1 contender would be great, I hope Cerrone is recognised as a real title contender soon though, awesome stuff from him tonight.


----------



## McQueen

Good to see one of my favorites go out with a win. Henderson looked great even though I was pulling for Jim Miller to win.


----------



## Scott_90

Apparently Hardy wont be cut for losing, looks like he will have another fight which is a good call considering he fought for the title not long ago. I enjoyed the show a lot, missed the majority of the Henderson/Miller fight though so will have to try and DL it tomorow. Good bye Chris Lytle - a true fighter!


----------



## Shock

Yeah, great way for Lytle to go out and he got FOTN and submission of the night which is awesome.

Cerrone got KO of the night.

Just saw that Fertitta tweeted that Hardy won't be cut and Dana retweeted it, that's good news. He better step it up against whoever his next opponent is.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

It was an ok event. Hardy vs Lytle did not deserve fight of the night. That should have gone too Hamman vs Dollaway.


----------



## Liam Miller

Henderson fucking dominated miller which was suprising to see but i'm glad he won, now melvin can get a shot if/when he KO's Joe.

Good to see Lytle go out on a win.

Disappointed with Charles expected more from him.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

What does Dan Hardy have to do to get cut, beat up a baby. 

Dana needs British draws so he will try to find Hardy as close to a can that there is in the WW division.


----------



## Shock

Machida/Davis possibly in the works...



> When Phil Davis went down with an injury just weeks before UFC 133, Lyoto Machida was initially tapped to replace him against Rashad Evans.
> 
> Then "The Dragon" decided he wanted "Anderson Silva money" and freshly minted company man Tito Ortiz stepped in to save the day. That left both Machida and Davis out in the cold with no dance partners.
> 
> It should come as no surprise, then, that Joe Silva and company added one plus one and got two. Machida's manager recently spoke with Yahoo! and spilled the beans on the potential plans for his client:
> 
> "We already contacted them and we'll be able to talk more about that soon. (Davis) is the most concrete option in the division. He'd be a huge opponent for Lyoto, who's one of the biggest idols of the sport in Brazil and needs to fight again soon."
> 
> "The Karate Kid" hasn't seen the inside of a cage since his crane kick knockout of Randy Couture at the UFC 129 event back in April. He's been itching to get back to some ass-kicking and is already game planning for the possibility that he squares off with "Mr. Wonderful."
> 
> "It'd be a clash of styles. Davis is a wrestler, who keeps a strong rhythm on all the rounds until the end. I would need to adjust some aspects in my training to fight him, but this technical change always was one of my best characteristics. I won't have any problems."
> 
> Sounds like a confident Brazilian.
> 
> Davis, for his part, last competed at UFC Fight Night 24, using his wrestling to defeat Antonio Rogerio Nogueira, who just so happens to be a teammate of Machida.
> 
> Payback time?
> 
> If this match-up does indeed come to fruition, depending on the time frame, it could very well be a number one contender bout in the light heavyweight division.
> 
> It's a tough but winnable fight for Machida and a big step up in competition for Davis.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Yeah, I saw that rumor yesterday. Matchup makes sense as far as LHW top ten rankings.

I like Lyoto big step up for Davis he will have to look a lot less awkard standing or Machida will catch him likely. Also, Lyoto's TDD is excellent. If I was Lyoto I still woulda taken the bigger money fight vs Evans, for a title shot against a guy I KTFO'd but maybe it was the money or quick turnaround either way dropped the ball a bit not fighting Evans.


----------



## seancarleton77

Henderson & Lytle are amazing!

Machida vs. Davis is about as interesting as Jon Fitch vs. a guy with weak wrestling. I hope Lyoto knocks out Davis in the first 5 seconds of that fight and sends Mr. Hype packing.


----------



## Dark Church

Really Dana? You don't fire Dan Hardy for losing four in a row including being finished twice and being dominated in the other two fights. I already knew it but it terrible to see the UFC coddle certain fighters that they like. Dan Hardy's next opponent will probably be like Peter Sobotta. I have seen some really good fighters fired over a lot less (Jason High, Patrick Cote, Jeff Monson and Gerald Harris just to name a few).


----------



## Overrated

It's called business. He's a draw here in england and an exciting fighter.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

dude dan hardy is really fuckin up


----------



## Dark Church

Overrated said:


> It's called business. He's a draw here in england and an exciting fighter.


I am sure Bisping and Hathaway will suffice. I don't even get how he is popular. He ia a very average fighter who holds wins over 0 current top ten WW's. Kimbo Slice is a huge draw but Dana didn't keep him around just because he is a draw. Hardy also has one finish in the UFC and Rory Markham sucks. Whatever he will get fired eventually because he doesn't have the talent to be anything more then a gatekeeper.


----------



## Noel

I don't mind Hardy staying in all honesty, it's true what Lorenzo said. Sure he might get his ass handed to him recently but it's not like he's not throwing anything and curling into a ball. This guy consistently gets in the Octagon and tries to knock his opponent the fuck out or put him to sleep, sure it more recently ends up with him losing the fight but atleast it's an entertaining fight and a very entertaining one at that.

Let's not forget Hardy has only been knocked out once in his career and that's by Carlos Condit who's an incredible finisher (finished 26 of his 27 professional MMA opponents).

Hardy could lose his next 20 fights for all I care but if they're as entertaining as the Lytle fight I'm all for it.


----------



## Liam Miller

I don't see why many people are getting all up in arms over hardy staying gsp beat him in a title fight, condit finished him, rumble grapplefucked him to a boring decision and he went toe to toe with lytle before making a mistake late in the 3rd.


Not like he is boring and loses fights.


----------



## HBK_718

WWE_TNA said:


> I don't see why many people are getting all up in arms over hardy staying gsp beat him in a title fight, condit finished him, rumble grapplefucked him to a boring decision and he went toe to toe with lytle before making a mistake late in the 3rd.
> 
> 
> Not like he is boring and* loses fights.*


what?


----------



## Walls

I'm on the fence about Hardy. On the one hand, I think he's a really awesome guy outside of the cage and I like his personality. On the other hand, he's extremely one dimensional. I think last night's performance was nerves, to be honest. He thought his entire career was on the line and that's a massive amount of pressure on your shoulders and then having to go out and perform. But he wanted a striker and got one and then got out struck and he shouldn't have. Hardy is the more technical of the two by far and Lytle left tons of openings for Hardy to counter and he only capitalized on a few of them. Plus, it was just silly that Lytle hit him that many times to the body, doing the same thing over and over again with Hardy not having an answer. I and legit LOL'd at Hardy finally getting a takedown of his own and then instantly getting submitted. I read today that Hardy wants to take some time off now and refocus on things because he isn't fully there mentally right now, or something along those lines. I think that's a good thing, he was no doubt riding a huge wave of emotions going into this fight, thinking he would be out of a job if he lost and all the stress that goes along with that and then he ends up losing but keeps his job anyway. That can be very taxing on a guy. Plus, he's a very marketable fighter. He's got the tats and the mohawk and he speaks very well and is intelligent and as a few have stated, he's massively over in England.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

WWE_TNA said:


> I don't see why many people are getting all up in arms over hardy staying gsp beat him in a title fight, condit finished him, rumble grapplefucked him to a boring decision and he went toe to toe with lytle before making a mistake late in the 3rd.
> 
> 
> Not like he is boring and *loses fights*.


Errrr....Wha?


----------



## Noel

Walls said:


> I'm on the fence about Hardy. On the one hand, I think he's a really awesome guy outside of the cage and I like his personality. On the other hand, he's extremely one dimensional. I think last night's performance was nerves, to be honest. He thought his entire career was on the line and that's a massive amount of pressure on your shoulders and then having to go out and perform. But he wanted a striker and got one and then got out struck and he shouldn't have. Hardy is the more technical of the two by far and Lytle left tons of openings for Hardy to counter and he only capitalized on a few of them. Plus, it was just silly that *Lytle hit him that many times to the body, doing the same thing over and over again with Hardy not having an answer.* I and legit LOL'd at Hardy finally getting a takedown of his own and then instantly getting submitted. I read today that Hardy wants to take some time off now and refocus on things because he isn't fully there mentally right now, or something along those lines. I think that's a good thing, he was no doubt riding a huge wave of emotions going into this fight, thinking he would be out of a job if he lost and all the stress that goes along with that and then he ends up losing but keeps his job anyway. That can be very taxing on a guy. Plus, he's a very marketable fighter. He's got the tats and the mohawk and he speaks very well and is intelligent and as a few have stated, he's massively over in England.


I'm no MMA coach but I agree. I was literally screaming out to Hardys cornermen during the fight. Every god damn time Lytle threw that wild right hook to the body he always lowered his head to Hardy's right side, _always_. It was just screaming for a short right hook or a nice knee, and Lytle threw that same right hook body shot atleast 50 times through-out the whole fight. Check the replay if you can and you'll see what I mean, he did the exact same thing everytime he threw that punch and Hardy's cornermen should've noticed it.


----------



## Walls

I agree. Lytle didn't even really change it up either, he set it up exactly the same almost every time. If Hardy had made him pay for it and cracked him when he was doing it, it might have gone differently. Oh well.


----------



## Myers

For The Win said:


> Errrr....Wha?


he meant that it's not like he both puts on boring fights and loses. Hardy has always been overrated, 
he beats an over the hill marcus davis and gate keeper Mike Swick and got a title shot. If he wasn't from England he would have been cut after that terrible performance against Johnson.


----------



## Walls

It's not like Johnson looked impressive in that fight either. He just laid on top of Hardy for 3 rounds.

Read an interview with Marquardt today, he was calling BJ Penn an idiot and questioned him because he smokes weed. Marquardt is such a douche. I don't like Penn at all but he would smash Marquardt if they ever fought. And who gives a shit if he smokes weed? Not like he's been busted twice for PED's like Marquardt. Have fun fighting over in England where no one gives a shit.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

But Hardy lets people lay on him his wrestling and grappling are terrible. His striking seems overated. I have said this but his best win as far as I can see is Marcus Davis. He would be cut if he wasn't British with charisma. 

You really think Vera deserved a cut after he shoulda beat Couture that was dumb as hell that decision and then lost to a roided up Thigo Silva who is already beast. I know Vera is back I am just saying they cut him before the test and Hardy idk he just should be cut he isn't good.

edit: Nate the Great should get some heart besides that flash KO on Maia that was pretty sweet.


----------



## McQueen

I like Hardy because he is a great trash talker (which along with being British is the only reason I think he even got a title shot) but other than having a tough chin i'm not convinced hes anywhere near being a top WW.


----------



## RKing85

If you have no wrestling in the UFC 170 division, you are fucked. So many amazing wrestlers at WW in the UFC.


----------



## Rush

hardy is nothing more than a glorified gatekeeper. i don't think he should get fired but he shouldn't get the calibre of fighter he had been getting ie GSP and Condit.


----------



## Shock

Fitch cleared to fight.



> Perennial welterweight contender Jon Fitch (23-3-1 MMA, 13-1-1 UFC) can now resume his career.
> 
> The American Kickboxing Academy product today Tweeted that his doctor has cleared him to begin training once again following a serious shoulder injury that scratched a rematch with B.J. Penn.
> 
> "I'm back!" Fitch wrote today. "Dr. Kavitne gave me the OK to fight."
> 
> Fitch was scheduled to fight Penn at UFC 132 in a rematch from a headlining bout at UFC 127 that ended in a draw when his late-fight rally evened the scorecards. Both bouts would likely have anointed the next contender to champ Georges St-Pierre.
> 
> But since this past March, Fitch has sat on the sidelines nursing a torn rotator cuff and labrum, and Penn has been booked to meet Carlos Condit at UFC 137, which takes place Oct. 27 in Las Vegas. The title status of that bout is unknown.
> 
> Fitch has documented his recovery extensively in an online series.
> 
> Sources today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that Fitch could fight Johny Hendricks at UFC 139, though both sides declined to comment on the possible matchup.
> 
> Check back with MMAjunkie.com for updates on Fitch's return.


----------



## Stax Classic

Looks like UFC is coming to Fox for $90 million over 7 or 8 years, not too bad. Better than the deals in place by more than tenfold. Should be interesting to see if they can make enough money down to line to move off of the PPV model.


----------



## Dark Church

They will never move off PPV but Dana will treat the rumored four events on FOX a year like PPV's so they can attract as many new viewers as possible. If this starts in 2012 by the way I suggest a Jones or Rampage/Rashad fight as the first big bout on FOX. Huge fight on network TV could attract some big ratings.


----------



## Walls

As long as it brings us more fights, I don't give a shit what network it's on. Every year we're getting more cards and it's getting to be quite awesome. And glad to hear Fitch is cleared, can't wait to see his next fight whenever that is.


----------



## Stormbringer

This more fights thing are they gonna pull a WCW and set up a spot in Florida to tape shows for a later date? Tape a show in front 6500 people and then show it a month later? I'd love a twice a month show with unknowns.


----------



## Noel

Some of the ideas in the past few posts worry me (though not sure if some are serious). UFC need to do absolutely nothing with their PPV product, unless they can find a better network than Spike for their spin-offs and free fights they need to change absolutely nothing with the product. They dominated the 2010 PPV buy rates with 7 out of 10 in the top 10 list.

If I was Dana right now I'd be more focussed on coming up with ideas like TUF and trying to get fans emotionally invested in fighters themselves and trying to market them better.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

I like the prospects of MMA on Fox particulary UFC. I would laugh so hard if Joe Buck called a fight.


----------



## Shock

Overeem/Lesnar rumored for UFC 140 in Toronto...



> Strikeforce heavyweight champion Alistair Overeem is close to signing a deal that would see him make his UFC debut at UFC 140 in Toronto, Ontario against former UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar, according to MMABay.co.uk.
> 
> Golden Glory, the mixed martial arts organization and management team who represents Overeem, has insisted that for his debut in the UFC Overeem deserves either an immediate heavyweight title shot, or a high stakes pay-per-view fight against a popular fighter like Lesnar.
> 
> There have been no guarantees, or confirmations, but it seems the wheels are in motion for Overeem to make his UFC debut this December at the Air Canada Centre in Toronto against Brock Lesnar.


I'd like to see it, more for Lesnar's return than Overeem's debut.


----------



## Walls

Hopefully during his off time Brock learns how to react to getting punched or else there is a high possibility he is fucked against Overeem.


----------



## Noel

I think that'd be bad business. Why debut Overeem against Lesnar of all people who would most likely wrestlefuck him? Build him up as the best thing at 265 to come out of Strikeforce etc then pit him against poster man Lesnar imo. Lesnar now knows what it's like to be hit by one of the top end strikers in MMA and I believe Overeem is a better striker than Velasquez, I can't see him looking to keep the fight standing at all.

If you're going to throw Overeem at the deep end straight away then give him the winner of Velasquez/JDS and take the money rather than risk plummeting his stock with a loss against a returning Lesnar.

Personally I would have Overeem against Shane Carwin which would be a brilliant fight, would sell well and also prepare him for Lesnar's wrestling. Have a returning Lesnar end the feud with Mir who's now on a 2 fight streak but not at the level for a title shot. Promote it as a rubber match.

The winners of both matches fight each other, win/win, Lesnar fights Overeem or a Shane Carwin who has a score to settle. Mir gets to fight another title worthy name and solidify his stock as a contender in the title match. Overeem gets Lesnar (and if he wins you bill it as a UFC vs Strikeforce title match), Carwin fights the man who made him interim champ or fights Lesnar, the first man to hand him his loss.

Bringing a guy who's arguably the best in any division from Strikforce needs to be built up as one hell of a force (no pun intended) or thrown straight into a title match to cash in on the money.


----------



## McQueen

Have to agree with all of that to be honest. Although I could see Reem beating Lesnar via KO but he'd need to do it early.


----------



## Shock

Overeem/Lesnar, Overeem/Carwin, Overeem/Mir, Overeem/JDS, Overeem/Cain... a lot of money-making possibilities.

I'm jelly that England hasn't had a big main event since Rampage/Henderson in 07. Not saying it's a case of injustice, but I'm still jelly.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

My opinion on Reem, overrated he will lose to a guy with wrestling and dear god how can that guy pass a roid test I mean really. That Werdum fight was terrible a judge could interpret Reem lost I thought he won but he left a lot up in the air letting himself get outlanded in striking.

Just saw the most recent Chael Sonnen promo and it was pretty damn good.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

If Overeem vs Lesnar seriously happens, I WILL ATTEND IT. Looks like I'm going to start saving up some money though.


----------



## Shock

UFC/Fox Press Conference taking place today.


----------



## HBK_718

Guess who's "back?"

http://www.gerweck.net/2011/08/18/video-brock-lesnar-is-back/


----------



## Shock

UFC/Fox deal official on UFC.com:



> Today, Ultimate Fighting Championship® (UFC), the world’s leading mixed martial arts organization and No. 1 Pay-Per-View event provider in the world, finds its perfect media match in FOX, the No. 1 television network in the country. FOX Sports Media Group, the umbrella entity representing FOX Networks Group’s wide array of sports platforms, has reached a multi-year, multi-media rights agreement with Zuffa, LLC, owner of the UFC brand.
> 
> The landmark agreement, which puts UFC on par with many of the country’s professional sports organizations, delivers four live events in prime time or late night each year to the FOX broadcast network, home to the country’s biggest sports events, including the Super Bowl, World Series and Daytona 500. The first live event airs Saturday, Nov. 12 at 9:00 PM ET/6:00 PM PT. Additional programming on multiple FOX networks launches January 2012 and includes live fights, pre and post shows, countdown shows, UFC Unleashed, UFC Primetime, the UFC Knockout series, Best of Pride, weigh-in specials, and much more original content from extensive Zuffa archives. The agreement also provides for developing robust mobile and authenticated online offerings to exploit a vast array of digital platform rights.
> 
> In spring 2012, THE ULTIMATE FIGHTER, UFC's signature weekly reality show moves to FX, FOX's general entertainment cable network now in more than 99 million homes. With the move to FX, the show will feature a newly-designed format. FX is also set to televise another four-to six-live UFC events annually, with a mixture of additional events and programs heading to FSMG cable networks including FUEL TV.
> 
> “We’re excited to be part of the FOX family,” says Dana White, UFC President. “The UFC is finally where it belongs on the number one network in the country and aligned with the most prestigious sports properties in the world. I’ve always said that the UFC will be the biggest sport in the world and with this relationship it will become a reality.”
> 
> “My brother Frank, Dana and I always believed that our passion for the sport of Mixed Martial Arts would help us to build the UFC into a successful global brand and ultimately make it one of the premier sports properties in the world,” said Lorenzo Fertitta, Chairman and CEO of the UFC. “The partnership with FOX is a major step in making this a reality and also builds on the great relationship that we already have established with FOX in Latin America, Australia and Europe.”
> 
> “Mixed martial arts is not only the fastest growing sport in the world, but also the world’s most exciting form of man-to-man competition, and the UFC is the world’s premier MMA organization,” said FSMG President & Co-COO Eric Shanks. “Since FOX Sports is America’s No. 1 sports network and FOX is America’s No. 1 network for young adults, the UFC on FOX is a perfect match.”
> 
> “UFC’s growth over the past decade is nothing short of phenomenal and it has become one of the marquee sports in this country,” said John Landgraf, President and General Manager, FX Networks. “There is a reason for its rising popularity. It features some of the greatest athletes in the world, and we believe it will be a terrific addition to our schedule and look forward to our relationship.”
> 
> Founded in 1993, UFC has been on a meteoric rise since 2001 when it was acquired by Zuffa, LLC, owned by Lorenzo Fertitta, Frank Fertitta III and Dana White. UFC’S first brush with FOX Sports goes back to June 2002, when Fox Sports Net carried UFC’s first non-pay-per-view event on basic cable television, and delivered what was then its largest audience to date. Through cooperation with state athletic commissions, consistent rules were established and refined for competition through officiating, judging, the addition of weight divisions, length of rounds and better equipment. Combined with an unyielding devotion to fighter safety, the UFC has vaulted to mainstream status in the minds of US sports fans attracting major sponsors such as Bud Light, Dodge and Harley Davidson.
> 
> UFC has displayed tremendous growth in digital and social media consumption. Unique visitors to UFC.com tripled between 2006 and 2010 (2.1 million to 6.3 million), and UFC established local web sites in 10 countries and Latin America. Using a unique blend of incentives, promotions and original content, including live bouts, UFC has seen its number of Facebook friends increase from 800,000 in 2009 to 6.1 million at present, outpacing the NFL, MLB and the NHL. UFC currently ranks second to the NBA in social media followers among the major sports organizations. Additionally, UFC President Dana White regularly interacts with over 1.5 million fans that follow him on Twitter.
> 
> Mixed martial arts skews much younger than more established US sports, which ranged from age 43 for Super Bowl XLIV to 61 for horse racing’s Triple Crown in 2010. Thus far, the median age for UFC on Spike in 2011 is 36 and 56% of UFC fans fall into the adult 18-34 demographic. Live UFC programming performs extremely well in the advertiser attractive, hard-to-reach male 18-34 demographic, with live event programing averaging a 1.53 rating, making it a top-20 cable show this year.


----------



## seancarleton77

Big news for UFC and the sport of Mixed Martial Arts as a whole. Spike tv is fucked! There is absolutely no reason to watch them now, besides maybe for Auction hunters.


----------



## Dark Church

Great day for the UFC and MMA as a whole in all honesty. First event on FOX is November 12th which begs the question of who will fight? Every main guy is booked as well as every title so I only thought of one possibility Lesnar/Mir 3. This is obviously provided that Lesnar will be clear to fight by then. Something like Phil Davis/Machida could be used as a co main event as well. I also suggest Koscheck/Belfort and Sherk/Guida to round out the main card. Whatever they do though they have to come out swinging.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Dark Church said:


> Great day for the UFC and MMA as a whole in all honesty. First event on FOX is November 12th which begs the question of who will fight? Every main guy is booked as well as every title so I only thought of one possibility Lesnar/Mir 3. This is obviously provided that Lesnar will be clear to fight by then. Something like Phil Davis/Machida could be used as a co main event as well. I also suggest Koscheck/Belfort and Sherk/Guida to round out the main card. Whatever they do though they have to come out swinging.


You just came up with a great sounding card. Could do with Lesnar/Reem instead of another Lesnar/Mir though. Your MW and LW bouts are awesome would love to see both fights. Koschek at MW really opens up a lot of great fights for him.


----------



## Dark Church

Lesnar/Overeem would be a better fight but the odds of UFC having him signed by then are slim. I also don't see Dana marching out a Strikeforce product on the first FOX event. I personally would have no complaints though.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Dana needs to make Koschek vs Belfort happen more I think about that the better the matchup sounds. 

I think Guida would get Sherk due to layoff and Guida being pretty damn hard to beat particulary since move to Jackson camp.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

seancarleton77 said:


> Big news for UFC and the sport of Mixed Martial Arts as a whole. Spike tv is fucked! There is absolutely no reason to watch them now, besides maybe for Auction hunters.


Spike still has MMA!






























TNA is as good as dead now.


----------



## Liam Miller

AvonBarksdale said:


> Dana needs to make Koschek vs Belfort happen more I think about that the better the matchup sounds.
> 
> I think Guida would get Sherk due to layoff and Guida being pretty damn hard to beat particulary since move to Jackson camp.


If kos stood with belfort for more than 2 minutes he would get blasted, even kos stubborn ass would have to revert to a wrestling gameplan ala Kos/Daley.


----------



## Noel

The Fox deal looks great for UFC, hopefully they aren't obliged to interfere too much with the product, it is after all the same format that's got UFC to where it is today. I can assume come debut day in November the gladiator and operatic theme is going to be in the trash and they'll have a new look.

As for Kos vs Belfort, Kos hasn't fought anyone since being destroyed by GSP's jab for 25 straight minutes, I don't think he deserves to fight Belfort who put in a great comeback display against one of the top middleweights in the world. Is Kos actually moving up to Middleweight? If so, he's going to have a hard time finding a fight, basically all the top MW's are booked right now. 

Though I think as an entry level fight in a new weight division he should fight someone like Jorge Rivera, on paper that seems like a good fight, Rivera is someone with a respectable name but also someone who's on a 2 fight loss streak and has something to prove (it would probably be Rivera's last chance before getting cut should he lose), with both guys coming off losses and Kos into a new division the fight makes sense imo. 

If he stays at Welterweight then there's a few names to pick from, Brian Ebersole, Justin Edwards, Amir Sadollah. I could also see them giving him Rory Macdonald, Kos would be a good name to put on Macdonald's fight CV and Macdonald would be a great name for Kos to take out and catapult him back in the top 5 area in the WW division.


----------



## Myers

I hope everything works out, elitexc and strikforce didn't have success on CBS.


----------



## Stormbringer

Myers that's CBS this is FOX. Also UFC is a talent and promotional cash cow. EliteXC tried to market solely on Kimbo Slice. UFC has Lesnar, GSP and Rampage three of the biggest names in the sport. Add in the fact that people are willing to pay shit tons to see the ppvs, imagine if UFC brought it every show on FOX.

Add the fact that UFC truly has an international cast and the sister networks will be pleased too. I just don't see this going wrong unless someone really fucks up. Like a Benoit fuck up!


----------



## Myers

Yeah but I still don't think that it's popular enough. Football is the only sport in the US that gets prime time airing on a major network aside from the World Series and the NBA Finals. I know that FOX isn't expecting football ratings, but what it comes down to is ratings. So if Fox decides that the UFC isn't cutting it, they can always just replace it with a reality show for a fraction of the price.


----------



## Noel

Rounding up numbers, USA has a 300 million population and 100 million of that number have access to Fox network. If they were to draw in bad numbers (for the record I think quite the opposite is going to happen) then I'd think it would be down to the sport not being as big as we and Dana/Lorenzo think it is.

Just watched an Ariel Helwani interview with Lorenzo, he claimed that MMA will be the biggest sport in the world within the next 10 years because of this deal. Personally I think it'll surpass boxing within the next 5 if it hasn't already but I guess the sky is the limit if they carry on marketing well and get the product out there.


----------



## Dark Church

Wonderwall said:


> The Fox deal looks great for UFC, hopefully they aren't obliged to interfere too much with the product, it is after all the same format that's got UFC to where it is today. I can assume come debut day in November the gladiator and operatic theme is going to be in the trash and they'll have a new look.
> 
> As for Kos vs Belfort, Kos hasn't fought anyone since being destroyed by GSP's jab for 25 straight minutes, I don't think he deserves to fight Belfort who put in a great comeback display against one of the *top middleweights in the world.* Is Kos actually moving up to Middleweight? If so, he's going to have a hard time finding a fight, basically all the top MW's are booked right now.
> 
> Though I think as an entry level fight in a new weight division he should fight someone like Jorge Rivera, on paper that seems like a good fight, Rivera is someone with a respectable name but also someone who's on a 2 fight loss streak and has something to prove (it would probably be Rivera's last chance before getting cut should he lose), with both guys coming off losses and Kos into a new division the fight makes sense imo.
> 
> If he stays at Welterweight then there's a few names to pick from, Brian Ebersole, Justin Edwards, Amir Sadollah. I could also see them giving him Rory Macdonald, Kos would be a good name to put on Macdonald's fight CV and Macdonald would be a great name for Kos to take out and catapult him back in the top 5 area in the WW division.


Who is that because Belfort has never beaten a top ten middleweight, Akiyama is 1-3 in the UFC now. His other wins are Matt Lindland and Terry Martin which is far from impressive. Belfort has no clout at 185 right now.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

LOL TNA what a mess

Yeah, Kos would have to try to stall wrestle which he should do he is somewhat overconfident at times in his striking though because he was power. It would be a interesting test of Belfort's TDD and BJJ.


----------



## -Mystery-

First UFC on Fox show is only gonna feature 2 fights (rest will be on Facebook).


----------



## McQueen

I like Kos but I see Belfort as a pretty bad match up for him.


----------



## Walls

If Kos could drag it until later rounds he might get a decision win but if Vitor catches him early he'd but fucked.


----------



## McQueen

I'd never count out a Belfort mental collapse in a fight but I think Belfort would just use Kos and a boxing dummy like GSP did. Now if Kos actually tried to wrestle might be a different story but he likes to stand and bang.


----------



## Walls

Kos has wanted to stand and bang in the last few years but I don't think he's stupid like Akiyama and thinks he's be the better one on the feet.


----------



## RKing85

Rumor has it that Josh Koscheck's next fight will be against Rory MacDonald.


----------



## seancarleton77

I would put money on Rory! And I don't even bet. Rory is going to Bones Jones the Welterweight division, until he fights Nick Diaz or GSP.


----------



## Rush

Kos will put him on his ass for 3 rounds. Too much of a step up for Rory McDonald imo. Biggest fight since bossed Condit but then again Condit still picked up the win and has improved since then as well.


----------



## seancarleton77

Rory is ready. Condit is 5x the fighter Koscheck is, and Rory nearly beat him. Mark my words, if Kos gets Rory down he will pop right up and keep coming until he breaks Koscheck, then he will break his face open.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

seancarleton77 said:


> Rory is ready. Condit is 5x the fighter Koscheck is, and Rory nearly beat him. Mark my words, if Kos gets Rory down he will pop right up and keep coming until he breaks Koscheck, then he will break his face open.


Good. I can't stand the little prick. Hope Rory demolishes him.


----------



## RKing85

I think Rory/Kos is a really close fight. Being Canadian I will pick McDonald if the fight does happen, but it's close.


----------



## Noel

What do you guys think is next for Brendan Schaub if he beats Big Nog? I can see them giving him getting the winner of Mitrione/Kongo then the winner of that fight going to a number 1 contenders fight, most likely against Mir or Lesnar.


----------



## Walls

I don't think it's that big of a deal if Schaub beats Nog, tbh. Nog is coming off a massive layoff and it pretty worn by this point as it is. It's not more impressive to me than him knocking out Cro Cop. I think it's bigger for Nog if he can pull one out. I don't think you give Schaub the winner of Mitrione/Kongo because either of those two would be a step down from the guys he's currently facing. I'd like to see Schaub face Mir or Carwin before he gets a title shot if he beats Nog.


----------



## Shock

> Translation: Lynching Of Chael Sonnen
> Description: “Guys, everyone is aware of what this insect has been spewing about Brazil, the fighters, of the people of this country, of our culture. I think we should give him a “warm welcome” when he comes to attend UFC Rio on the 27th, since Brazilians carries the fame of being sympathetic, hospitable, warm people, how about a big party for our friend Chael Sonnen?”


Oh boy.


----------



## Walls

Pffft, they can try. Chael is too much of a gangster for any of that to bother him.


----------



## seancarleton77

With what Sonnen has said as hilarious as a lot of it was, he should actually watch his back because he got really personal. Not sure why people have National pride though, you were just born there get the fuck over it.


----------



## Walls

The only two things I take pride in from my country is how much nicer we are than the States and how bad ass our healthcare is. But where you are born is just a roll of the dice. Anyone of us could have been born in Iraq instead, something a lot of people take for granted.

And nothing is going to happen to Chael. The UFC isn't stupid enough to let him walk around there without people watching over him, they know what he's said and what could happen. Chael does have a lot of balls going in there after everything he has said, though. Not surprising, he's a gangster.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Walls said:


> I don't think it's that big of a deal if Schaub beats Nog, tbh. Nog is coming off a massive layoff and it pretty worn by this point as it is. It's not more impressive to me than him knocking out Cro Cop. I think it's bigger for Nog if he can pull one out. I don't think you give Schaub the winner of Mitrione/Kongo because either of those two would be a step down from the guys he's currently facing. I'd like to see Schaub face Mir or Carwin before he gets a title shot if he beats Nog.


Dana is trying to make him Brendan 'legend killer' Schaub gimmick fail imo.

Rory vs Kos that is also a really intriguing fight I could see some hardcore Kos stall wrestling here. I will take Kos by split decision.


----------



## Shock

Rogan out, KenFlo in for 134 commentary. And Koscheck has confirmed he's fighting at 139 at 185, will find out his opponent soon according to his Twitter.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

No Kos vs Rory then Kos vs Belfort please I love the concept of either fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Chael Sonnen should get the US embassy in Brazil to arrest all of those people for threatening his life. It would fit his style and be hilarious all at the same time.


----------



## Walls

Shock said:


> *Rogan out, KenFlo in for 134 commentary.* And Koscheck has confirmed he's fighting at 139 at 185, will find out his opponent soon according to his Twitter.


Yeah, he has to film Fear Factor. I'm legit disappointed he won't be there, the event won't be as good to me now. May seem silly but to me he adds so much to the show. Plus, KenFlo sucks.

And it turns out that the whole lynching thing was a troll and wasn't real. Not like they needed to band together over the net, I still think Chael is in a little bit of trouble. But he's still going, because he's a fucking gangster.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TncvorpGb6k

Josh Barnett does a pretty great job here the stiff chops were quality.

I am saying Big Foot Silva is a HW I wouldn't fight he lacks name recognition but is a beast that could contend with most in the UFC HW division. He will probably win the SF tourney but I do love me some Warmaster Josh Barnett.

I like Rogan but I doubt it will take away from anything from the Brazil show that much. UFC should be the top priority over Fear Factor though.


----------



## Walls

If you don't think Rogan not being there doesn't take away from the product then you're insane. And not even because I'm the biggest Rogan mark ever, but because he brings the knowledge in a way that is interesting and appeals to a large audience. KenFlo sucks hard on commentary, which makes sense as he's a fighter. The least they could have done was put Couture back in the booth for a night instead of Aldo's sparring dummy.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Honestly, I stream most UFC and mute it I find Goldberg/Rogan can call the fight totally wrong and skew my scoring that I like to do. They talked like Diego was beating Kampman pretty convincingly after round 1 and didn't make much mention of a potential 10-8 1st round; I thought that was a moment of clarity that led to a breaking point of mute besides if I actually purchase. Also not saying they always have to agree with me I am not arrogant in that way, I just prefer to listen on mute besides entrances. I find Goldberg to be really rough to listen to after all these events I have watched.

I have followed the NFL and NBA extensively for years there is a lot of ass quality announcing so I have grown use to sports with mute and music or just silence.


----------



## Noel

I'd have preferred Frank Mir to step into Rogan's shoes but hey. I agree with Walls though, when I first started watching MMA it was Rogan who helped me out in understanding the technical side. "He needs to place his arm here and pull his leg over to get this move going" etc, then you'd see the guy do it and you'd think "Ohhh, so that's why". Rogan's great for the casual and hardcore fan alike, he's funny as hell and he's a great commentator. I honestly think he could hang Zuffa by the balls if he ever wanted more money.


----------



## RKing85

Ken Flo is one of the better fighter commentators though.

Miles ahead of Frank Shamrock, Frank Mir, Phil Baroni, etc.


----------



## Myers

Kenny will be fine.

I like rogan because he explains each fight as if you have never seen an MMA fight before. When someone is taken down he may explain what a butterfly guard is or what the guy on top needs to do to lock in an arm triangle. I particularly like him more now because he is not as biased as he used to be.


----------



## Walls

Wonderwall said:


> I'd have preferred Frank Mir to step into Rogan's shoes but hey. I agree with Walls though, when I first started watching MMA *it was Rogan who helped me out in understanding the technical side.* "He needs to place his arm here and pull his leg over to get this move going" etc, then you'd see the guy do it and you'd think "Ohhh, so that's why". Rogan's great for the casual and hardcore fan alike, he's funny as hell and he's a great commentator. I honestly think he could hang Zuffa by the balls if he ever wanted more money.


This.

Rogan has helped me understand MMA immensely and I've even gone back and re-watched fights to listen to the commentary again and notice the things he's talking about and now I can tell what guys are setting up in advance, things like that. I also fell in love with BJJ due to his commentary and how he talks about it on his podcasts. I call fights in my head when it hits the ground I've noticed and more often than not I'm right. It wasn't always like that though, I knew sweet fuck all for a long time and just liked watching guys beat the fuck out of each other. But now I love it for all the technical stuff and appreciate it more and that's all thanks to Rogan and obviously the fighters.

Speaking of commentary, I go to JR's site often because he blogs. He has said many times that Rogan needs to explain things better, which always perplexed me because I don't think Rogan could dumb it down anymore than he does. Ross also legit believes he could do MMA commentary which I think is hilarious considering he openly admits that Rogan needs to explain things better. There is a Q & A portion of his site and I sent in a question asking him that with all due respect, why do you think you could pull it off? And I also asked him if he saw himself in Goldy's role, more like filling in the gaps that Joe leaves and promoting things. He replied to me with he could do either one, which I thought was fucking hilarious. I love Ross to death, best WWE announcer ever and will never be beaten. But he would be an abortion of a MMA commentator. I could legit do a better job than him. I think he's being a tad arrogant in his opinion. I wish I could cut and paste exactly what I asked him and what he said but it was many months ago and he updates often and I'm far too lazy to be searching 40+ pages for it.


----------



## Rush

KenFlo >>> Mir

Mir is ridiculously biased on commentary.


----------



## Walls

I agree. But Mir is really intelligent and speaks very well, I could easily see him in the booth once he retires.


----------



## Rush

I don't mind Kenny's commentary tbh. Feel that he'd work better with a 3 man booth or more in the role that Eddie Bravo used to have.


----------



## Walls

Bravo would be good for the ground game but would be shit when commentating on the striking aspect of it. Rogan already covers the ground amazingly and knows his shit about striking as well. I don't like 3 man booths, though. But Rogan and Goldy can do their jobs for a very long time before giving it up, so hopefully they don't leave for a long time.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Koscheck at 185? Okay. If you go on his wiki page, he's fighting Ed Herman. Wiki knows all. :side:

Hopefully he's used the significant time off to bulk up, and try to not look so small at 185.


----------



## Walls

Kos is in a really shitty place, it seems. He's already lost to GSP twice now and we know he isn't going to beat him. So now he has to go to 185 where guys like Stann, Chael, Vitor, Okami and of course Anderson are all waiting for him. He could grapplefuck Stann for sure, Chael would run through him, Vitor would blast him, Okami would probably get a decision over him and Anderson would blast him as well.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Bravo would be good for the ground game but would be shit when commentating on the striking aspect of it. Rogan already covers the ground amazingly and knows his shit about striking as well. I don't like 3 man booths, though. But Rogan and Goldy can do their jobs for a very long time before giving it up, so hopefully they don't leave for a long time.


didn't say Bravo should commentate.

I don't mind 3 man booths if they have the right balance. Without Rogan a booth of Goldy, KenFlo and someone like Couture or Mir would be good imo.


----------



## Noel

I've read rumours that Stephan Bonnar might be moving down to Middleweight (or an agreed catchweight forcing Kos to move up even more) to fight Kos. That fight kind of interests me given the bad blood between them both, if they can hype it well I'll probably be intrigued to watch.


----------



## Walls

I'd enjoy that fight. And it won't be so easy for Kos to grapplefuck him, Bonnar's ground game is very underrated. But I think Kos would want to stand and bang with him and if that's the case I think Bonnar is going to get lit up.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Bonnar would be looking so drawn out a MW and would get owned by Koschek's superior wrestling. He would lose all energy fast due to the crazy cut. Catchweight could make it possible but Kos is 5'10 idk how much more weight he needs to add 15 more pounds is very significant already.

Ed Herman would get tooled but he is still my main man.


----------



## Walls

Herman is a bad motherfucker. Doing quite well right now, that Heel Hook he slapped on Noke was beautiful.


----------



## brian8448

Anderson vs Okami... Anderson is a sick fucking fighter, he has so many crazy moves dude, he throws these kicks and punches at such weird angles its sick. Okami is fucking jacked though, this should be a sick ass fight.


----------



## Noel

To be honest I can see Okami getting KO'd in this fight. I'd never normally rule out Okami but I think going from Nate Marquardt, which was quite a close fight - just Okami controlled it well (plus Marquardt, who's never really looked the same since the loss to Sonnen and has been KO'd himself by Anderson) to Anderson Silva is too big of a jump. 

I don't think Okami is going to stand and bang with Anderson and I also think he's going to have a real mission trying to take him down, I bet Anderson has been training takedown defense and wrestling non-stop for this fight and in expectance of getting Sonnen again in his next fight.

So yeah, I'm saying Anderson by T/KO.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Spider Silva via 2nd round KO.

I also think Rua finishes Griffen in the 2nd.


----------



## Myers

Shogun is done, he'll have the gas tank of Mark Coleman in this fight. Three knee surgeries, the brutal beatdown of his last fight, and Griffins relentlessness with cause him to falter early in the second and Forrest will pick him off from there. Griffin by decision.


----------



## Noel

Yeah if I was a betting man I'd say Griffin by decision too. It depends what kind of Shogun shows up, if he still looks as out of shape as he did against Bones Jones then I could see him being submitted in the 3rd quite easily.


----------



## BDFW

I'm hoping we see Shogun have a good gas tank and at the best of his ability against Griffin. If he is like that then I can see him beating Griffin convincingly if not it will end just like the last fight at UFC 76. Silva should have Okami covered, I see Silva getting a quick TKO win. The fight that will be very interesting to see is Big Nog vs. Schuab, I'm hoping Big Nog has a few more fights in him but he hasn't fought since February 2010 so he could be in trouble.


----------



## Walls

Anderson via TKO
Griffin vis Decision 
Schaub via TKO

I think Okami is going to try and just make it Anderson/Chael 2 without the Triangle and Anderson isn't going to let that happen. I think Shogun is done as well and Griffin will wear him down for a decision. I think with Big Nog being so beaten down already coupled with the long lay off, Schaub will stop him in the 2nd.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

I watched the Nog vs Schuab portion of the countdown Nog didn't do anymore convincing. Yeah Schaub via stoppage but he isn't anything special. 

The Meatwagon would roll all over him. Matt Mitrione  former practice squad defensive end


----------



## Shock

Bonnar vs. Kingsbury at UFC 139. Confident Velasquez/JDS will happen there.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Cain will win unless JDS shows that mean BJJ ya heard of. I do not think his TDD will hold up.

God I hope Bonnar pwns Kingsbury.


----------



## Shock

Bader/Brilz at 139.

Both have lost last 2 fights. Loser gets cut? :hmm:


----------



## BDFW

I could see Bader maybe getting another chance if he was beat, Brilz will be cut with a loss.

Been reported that Anderson Silva vs. Dan Henderson could be the main event for the debut of UFC on FOX, if Silva wins at UFC 134. If Dan can't agree terms then Sonnen would be pulled out of his fight and given an immediate rematch with Stann facing Belfort. All speculation though.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Bader has it all days on Brilz bigger, more pure power, better athlete and jesus I would hope better wrestling.

Spider vs Hendo II would be something to see to say the least.


----------



## Shock

Silva/Henderson and Bendo/Guida would be good for the two FOX fights IMO.


----------



## HBK_718

BDFW said:


> I could see Bader maybe getting another chance if he was beat, Brilz will be cut with a loss.
> 
> Been reported that Anderson Silva vs. Dan Henderson could be the main event for the debut of UFC on FOX, if Silva wins at UFC 134. If Dan can't agree terms then Sonnen would be pulled out of his fight and given an immediate rematch with Stann facing Belfort. All speculation though.


Source?

It'd be harsh of the U.F.C. to interfere with training camps. The wheels are already in motion for U.F.C. 136.

Also, who's to say Anderson Silva won't get hurt at U.F.C. 134?

Seems like a lot of wishful thinking there, whoever reported it. But hey, stranger things have happened.


----------



## BDFW

HBK_718 said:


> Source?
> 
> It'd be harsh of the U.F.C. to interfere with training camps. The wheels are already in motion for U.F.C. 136.
> 
> Also, who's to say Anderson Silva won't get hurt at U.F.C. 134?
> 
> Seems like a lot of wishful thinking there, whoever reported it. But hey, stranger things have happened.


http://www.tatame.com/2011/08/23/UFC-wants-Anderson-Silva-vs-Dan-Henderson-on-FOX

Anderson Silva would be probably the #1 fighter you would want on your debut show on a new network, he's a top fighter who is popular and usually puts on exciting fights. Of course everything would have to go to plan for this to happen.


----------



## McQueen

Shock said:


> Bader/Brilz at 139.
> 
> Both have lost last 2 fights. Loser gets cut? :hmm:


I bet Brilz wins.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

I will tell you one thing Brilz got at least a little screwed in that Lil Nog fight. Also if Lil Nog wasn't Big Nogs brother would he even be relevant I have never been impressed.


----------



## McQueen

Brilz/Lil Nog still impresses me a million times more than anything Bader has ever done. Still Bader is young and has more time to improve, right now he is too much of a 1D fighter, although I guess if you had to be a one dimensional fighter you might as well be a wrestler.


----------



## Walls

I have absolutely no interest in seeing Anderson/Hendo again and I hope they make it Anderson/Chael 2. That would be epic and if they put that on Fox then it will draw massive numbers. Would suck for Stann, considering Vitor will blast Stann if they fight. Stann can't match Vitor on the feet and I don't see Stann grapplefucking Vitor in any way.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Walls said:


> I have absolutely no interest in seeing Anderson/Hendo again and I hope they make it Anderson/Chael 2. That would be epic and if they put that on Fox then it will draw massive numbers. Would suck for Stann, considering Vitor will blast Stann if they fight. Stann can't match Vitor on the feet and I don't see Stann grapplefucking Vitor in any way.


Yeah, I mostly agree. I would rather see Spider vs Chael II but I wouldn't bitch about Spider vs Thunder Dan II.

Chael and Vitor would both in all likelihood beat Stann but I think he would at least have a shot to stand with Belfort he will be on the bottom for 14 minutes roughly against Sonnen.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sonnen is truly the only the only guy I wanna see fight Silva as he is the only one who's done something with him. Not Maia, Griffin, Nate and damn sure not Vitor. Sonnen talked all the shit in the world and backed it up. No one else has done that to Silva. Say Silva was hurt or say Sonnen lost, all that mattered is that Sonnen worked Silva. And if that is any indication of the future give me that over anything else.


----------



## Shock

Apparently the UFC could have FOUR events in Brazil next year. There was high demand for 134 so I can see why they'd want to come back on more than one occasion.


----------



## Dark Church

I really hope Okami wins so everyone's plans get messed up. Not to mention the lack of respect for Oakmi is actually appalling to me. The guy is 9-2 in the UFC with wins over Marquardt and Munoz who are two current top ten MW.


----------



## seancarleton77

Dark Church said:


> I really hope Okami wins so everyone's plans get messed up. Not to mention the lack of respect for Oakmi is actually appalling to me. The guy is 9-2 in the UFC with wins over Marquardt and Munoz who are two current top ten MW.


I was sort of thinking this myself, though I am a big Silva fan. Okami gets no respect, and that is bullshit!


----------



## Walls

So Chael isn't going to Brazil due to a sponsor of Okami threatening to pull their sponsorship from him if he attended, due to too many people wanting to hurt Chael. Shitty news.


----------



## Myers

That's what happens when you go out of your way to badmouth an entire country that hasn't done anything to you. Chael is just a delusional prick. He is the troll of MMA.

I legit got goosebumps from watching this


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> That's what happens when you go out of your way to badmouth an entire country that hasn't done anything to you. Chael is just a delusional prick. He is the troll of MMA.
> 
> *I legit got goosebumps from watching this*



As did I. UFC signing with Fox is very monumental. It's about time the UFC gets talked about in the same way that the NFL, MLB and the NBA does. It's time they got the exposure and be treated as legit. To sit and think that the UFC will be promoted the same way as those other sports is a great feeling. This could (and probably will) change things forever and easily for the better. 

Saw some weigh in pictures, pretty pumped for tomorrow.


----------



## Noel

Yeah I'm definitely hyped for the PPV after watching some pre-PPV media. Is it wrong that I'm more hyped for Schaub vs Big Nog though?


----------



## McQueen

That was a pretty well made promo spot.

Oh and even though I don't see it happening I hope Okami crushes Dancemaster Silva.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, that's not going to happen. After Anderson/Chael 2 I don't see what they are going to do with Anderson when he loses.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

My UFC Rio predictions 

Brendan Schaub beats Big Nog by KO in round 2
Shogun beats Forrest Griffin by KO in round 3
Anderson Silva beats Yushin Okami by unanimous decision


----------



## McQueen

Schaub via KO/TKO rd 2
Griffin via Submission rd 3
Silva via KO rd 3


----------



## Dark Church

Schaub by decision
Griffin by decision
Anderson by decision

I think Schaub is the most likely to finish but after the Gonzaga and Cro Cop fights I expect a decision.


----------



## BDFW

Schuab by Decision (Would love Nog to win, but can't see it happening)
Shogun Decision
Silva TKO Round 2


----------



## nekro

Walls said:


> I have absolutely no interest in seeing Anderson/Hendo again and I hope they make it Anderson/Chael 2. That would be epic and if they put that on Fox then it will draw massive numbers. Would suck for Stann, considering Vitor will blast Stann if they fight. Stann can't match Vitor on the feet and I don't see Stann grapplefucking Vitor in any way.


Ehh, the fight becomes more enticing if its @ 205. Hendo is a lot worse at 185 as he doesn't deal with the cut very well.


----------



## Stax Classic

:lmao They asked Chael about Silva on UFC Live and he absolutely buries him and no sells him as a difficult to face opponent.


----------



## Myers

Schaub by TKO in the 2nd

Griffin by decision

Silva by KO in the 1st.


----------



## Walls

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> :lmao They asked Chael about Silva on UFC Live and he absolutely buries him and no sells him as a difficult to face opponent.


I saw that too, hilarious as always. Chael has been saying that he's the real champion as well and Stann is getting the first shot at his belt.


----------



## -Mystery-

Walls said:


> I saw that too, hilarious as always. Chael has been saying that he's the real champion as well and Stann is getting the first shot at his belt.


Could he be any more delusional? Bro, you aren't in the same shoes Shogun was after his first fight with Machida. You tapped out. Nobody cares if you dominated 1 minute or 24 minutes of that fight, you tapped out and lost. This whole "real champ" gimmick is embarrassing if you really think about it.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

BJJ does not exist to Chael and he has lost 10 times by sub. Kind of funny.

Silva Round 3 KO
Rua Round 2 TKO
Schaub Round 3 TKO


----------



## seancarleton77

If Chael Sonnen turns out to be like Patrick Bateman I wouldn't be surprised. He has something wrong with him, but like Patrick Bateman he's fucking hilarious and people love the shit he talks.


----------



## Noel

KenFlo's trying his best but it really sucks without Rogan.


----------



## Shock

Yeah, I miss Joe. 

KenFlo's looking pretty slick tho.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, it does suck without Rogan. Called that one. And my feed from Facebook is choppy as shit, normally it's in clear HD. Fucking Brazil, I agree with Chael


----------



## Myers

Florian is doing fine, it's just odd not hearing Joe's voice.

Eric Silva looked pretty good in his UFC debut.


----------



## DR JUPES

i've got money down that says Griffin is going to win me 17 pound, and that's money i need.


----------



## sportzinn

Silva will definitely win this match


----------



## sportzinn

I am very Excited for UFC 134


----------



## sportzinn

I also miss him....


----------



## Brye

This fight is fucking awesome!


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Great fight between Palhares and Miller. 30-25 on a scorecard is a little strange.


----------



## Shock

All of the Brazilians have won so far.

MMA IS FAKE


----------



## i$e

Someone PM me a link and if it's a good veetle/sopcast I might make you the best banner you've ever had.


----------



## Shock

Good to see that Erick Silva knockout again, that was brutal.


----------



## Domingo

Any live streams?


----------



## Stad

WAR SHOGUN!


----------



## i$e

Cane got ruined.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

As long as Nog puts up a good fight, I'm alright. I honestly don't think he's winning it.


----------



## Rmx820

Get in there, Nog.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> As long as Nog puts up a good fight, I'm alright. I honestly don't think he's winning it.


Shows what I know.

Wow.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Great KO victory. Big Nog is back.


----------



## Stad

<3 big nog, nice KO.


----------



## Grubbs89

what a punch from Silva, Nog also owned


----------



## Stax Classic

Pearson's face after his fight.


----------



## C-Cool

Well...

Sucks to be you, Forest. Shouldn't have tried to take him down.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Shogun get revenge by knocking out Griffin. Sweet, Sweet revenge.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Hacked to pieces.

Shogun wasn't playing around.


----------



## Rmx820

C-Cool said:


> Well...
> 
> Sucks to be you, Forest. Shouldn't have tried to take him down.



when did he try that?


----------



## Stax Classic

Brazilian legends looking to go 3 and 0!


----------



## C-Cool

Rmx820 said:


> when did he try that?


When getting rapidly punched, most people with a piece of wrestling skill would shoot for the take down in distressing situations.

When he initially went downward, he was (slowly) trying to shoot for a take down... or he fell over, and was beaten into mush.

Whichever was the case, it was a moot point.


----------



## Stax Classic

Anderson's gonna roll here!


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Anderson Silva Wins. Don't ever doubt him.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC Rio was a great card. I rate it 9/10.

My KO of the Night: Big Nog
My Fight of the Night: Rousimar Palhares vs Dan Miller


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

When Anderson drops his hands, you stop striking and start wrestling. 

Seriously, it's like Brazilian for "you're embarrassing yourself".


RIP Japanese MMA.


----------



## Noel

I don't like Anderson but when he does something like that you've just gotta hold your hands up and say "yeah, you probably are the best in the world".


----------



## AKM-95

Wonderwall said:


> I don't like Anderson but when he does something like that you've just gotta hold your hands up and say "yeah, you probably are the best in the world".


Dudes the best doing it.....I know yall hate the GSP talk but seriously whats left outside the rematch against Sonnen and the rumored Dan Henderson fox fight?


----------



## Shock

I want someone to beat Anderson, but I might as well just start supporting him, it would make things a lot easier. I didn't think for one second Okami would win, but Silva once again looks unstoppable. I would LOVE to see him move up to 205. Like AKM said, there's hardly anything left for Anderson at 185.

 at Griffin losing.


----------



## AKM-95

Shock said:


> I want someone to beat Anderson, but I might as well just start supporting him, it would make things a lot easier. I didn't think for one second Okami would win, but Silva once again looks unstoppable. I would LOVE to see him move up to 205. Like AKM said, there's hardly anything left for Anderson at 185.
> 
> at Griffin losing.


How bad was the griffin fight lol I left to grab some food came back like 5-10 mins later I see the Anderon/Okami hype video.....Is the fight even worth looking for in a couple hours...?


----------



## scrilla

I'd rather see Anderson against top 205 guys than GSP. Anderson/Shogun would be epic.


----------



## Shock

AKM-95 said:


> How bad was the griffin fight lol I left to grab some food came back like 5-10 mins later I see the Anderon/Okami hype video.....Is the fight even worth looking for in a couple hours...?


Shogun won in under 2 minutes. DOMINATION.


----------



## AKM-95

Shock said:


> Shogun won in under 2 minutes. DOMINATION.


Good lookin out for the result but wow, I'm not a big Griffin fan but I thought it would be a little more competitive...


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Fuck yeah!


----------



## gaco

Awesome event!!! I wish I was there....


----------



## AmEagle

Anderson looked amazing again. However before people start getting ahead of themselves, he'll probably fight Sonnen again before any superfights, and I believe Sonnen is going to be a another tough fight for Silva so we'll see what happens. I know that hinges on Sonnen beating Stann.

Two of my favorite fighters fought and I was hoping for a more competitive fight and one that both fighters would look good in. I didn't get that in the least as Shogun ripped through Forrest. I'd like to see Shogun fight Rampage if he loses to Jones.


----------



## Rush

Forrest's wife is in labor apparently so they're getting him home asap. Head can't have been in the right place.


----------



## AmEagle

Rush said:


> Forrest's wife is in labor apparently so they're getting him home asap. Head can't have been in the right place.


I don't think it would of changed the outcome, but that must of been really rough for Forrest if he knew of it before he walked out.

EDIT: He was at the post fight presser, so he must of found out within the last hour or so. Still not a good situation to have to fight Shogun the same night your wife goes into labor, and you're stuck in Brazil.


----------



## Stax Classic

AmEagle said:


> Anderson looked amazing again. However before people start getting ahead of themselves, he'll probably fight Sonnen again before any superfights, and I believe Sonnen is going to be a another tough fight for Silva so we'll see what happens. I know that hinges on Sonnen beating Stann.


I can't see it being a very tough fight. Anderson overlooked him the first fight, and that won't happen again. A determined Anderson is the most dangerous fighter in the world, and he'll be determined to beat Chael. Other fighters, he skates bye. Okami, he was determined, and observed him for the first round, and finished him in 2 minutes in the second. That's what a determined Silva at this age looks like.


----------



## AmEagle

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I can't see it being a very tough fight. Anderson overlooked him the first fight, and that won't happen again. A determined Anderson is the most dangerous fighter in the world, and he'll be determined to beat Chael. Other fighters, he skates bye. Okami, he was determined, and observed him for the first round, and finished him in 2 minutes in the second. That's what a determined Silva at this age looks like.


Well if he overlooked him the first time I'd think he would of turned it on after he lost the first round easily. I'm not saying you're wrong I wouldn't be surprised in the least if Silva ran through Sonnen in minutes next time. I just think a world class wrestler like Sonnen is the recipe to beat Silva. Someone who will get in his face and grind him out.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I can't see it being a very tough fight. Anderson overlooked him the first fight, and that won't happen again. A determined Anderson is the most dangerous fighter in the world, and he'll be determined to beat Chael. Other fighters, he skates bye. Okami, he was determined, and observed him for the first round, and finished him in 2 minutes in the second. That's what a determined Silva at this age looks like.


Another big thing people forget is that Sonnen was up against a Silva that wasn't 100% (rib injury).


I really don't want to see what would happen to a roid-less Sonnen against a determined, 100% Silva.


----------



## Rush

AmEagle said:


> I don't think it would of changed the outcome, but that must of been really rough for Forrest if he knew of it before he walked out.
> 
> EDIT: He was at the post fight presser, so he must of found out within the last hour or so. Still not a good situation to have to fight Shogun the same night your wife goes into labor, and you're stuck in Brazil.


not saying it would've changed anything but knowing your wife is going to give birth any minute and you're down in Brazil fighting can't be good.


----------



## AKM-95

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Another big thing people forget is that Sonnen was up against a Silva that wasn't 100% (rib injury).
> 
> 
> I really don't want to see what would happen to a roid-less Sonnen against a determined, 100% Silva.


This......100% 


I'd rather the ufc match makers put together a mini four man tourney/Eliminator between the winners of Sonnen/Stann and Bisping/Miller to crown a true no.1 contender. Then Have Hendo/Silva on a PPV/fox debut. But who knows that might be too much down time for silvia/hendo to get all that accomplished......


----------



## McQueen

Was really happy Big Nog won. Solid event overall.


----------



## PsychoKOTR

Was so elated after Shogun and Big Nog won their fights, i jumped up and down like a lil' kid. Amazing event.


----------



## nazzac

Anyone think that Jones would tool Anderson?


----------



## Rush

no, Jones would get his ass absolutely handed to him by Silva. He'd embarrass the kid.


----------



## Myers

I would take Jones in that fight tbh. I think with Jones' size, length, and strength he could take anderson down and possibly pound him out.

If anderson could keep the fight standing up then I can definitely see him embarrassing Jones' forest griffin style.


----------



## nazzac

Jones would take him down with ease and pound him out. On the feet, Jones has a 7 inch reach advantage. Silva has been helped by a long reach for middleweight, but Jones' dwarfs it.


----------



## Rush

I'd back Anderson to tool him on the feet before he got taken down.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

I would take Bones Jones for the win vs Spider via GnP.

Really enjoyed the show. Rua winning quickly was good to see.

The UFC didn't bother to show highlights of Nedkov's career before his victory over Cane.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

it's irritating when anderson silva taunts and puts his guard down...one day some fighter will rage and finally knock him the fuck out!


----------



## RKing85

Hope that Anderson does fight Hendo on the first FOX card, and then I hope Chael wins so that we can get Anderson/Chael 2. (Yes, Anderson will beat Hendo)


----------



## nekro

99FELONIEZ said:


> it's irritating when anderson silva taunts and puts his guard down...one day some fighter will rage and finally knock him the fuck out!


LOL ok dude.


----------



## Dark Church

Last night was awful for me so I am just choosing to ignore and moving onto 135.


----------



## Stax Classic

99FELONIEZ said:


> it's irritating when anderson silva taunts and puts his guard down...one day some fighter will rage and finally knock him the fuck out!


It's not taunting to put your hands down, it's luring in your prey for the finishing punch. It takes a lot of self confidence in your head dodges to be able to do that.


----------



## Liam Miller

Silva is just the best, so damn good.

I knew shogun would beat but did not expect it that quick.

Nog winning is no surpise, the dude is a legend i'm shocked how many people doubted him.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

:flip


nekro said:


> LOL ok dude.


:flip


----------



## DR JUPES

Myers said:


> I would take Jones in that fight tbh. I think with Jones' size, length, and strength he could take anderson down and possibly pound him out.
> 
> If anderson could keep the fight standing up then I can definitely see him embarrassing Jones' forest griffin style.


yeah i'd say jones, jones is unorthodox to say the least with those swinging elbows etc but they work really well and he's so big and dominating. actually i forget just how big he is until i see him fight, i can see him getting a hold of Anderson and really doing some damage. people need to grapple and try to wrestle Anderson more, as quick and as hard as he is to get a hold of, you're not going to out strike him.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'd love to see Silva tool jones on the feet.


----------



## Walls

As far as Jones/Anderson goes, what a passing of the torch fight that would be. Pretty much what people have said already is how I think it would go too: If it stays on the feet, Jones gets KTFO. If Jones can get a hold of him and put him down, Anderson is fucked.

So I watched 134 high out of my mind last night, best way to do it. First off, this show suffered *immensely* without Joe Rogan. Florian is a terrible commentator with a drone-like voice. All he was doing was pointing out the obvious all night. Shit, Goldy did more technical talk than Florian did. To me Goldy really stepped up his game last night to make up for the fact that Rogan wasn't there, I was very impressed with his effort.

Anderson Silva is officially the baddest motherfucker of all time, but we all knew that already. His performance last night was absolutely beautiful to watch. Stunning, really. How a guy can be so confidant in his head movement to just drop his hands completely and just stand there and stare at him with dead eyes is amazing. And when Anderson shot out of his corner and really turned it up to start off the 2nd round, you could tell Okami was scared shitless. Anderson just toyed with him like a cat with a mouse in a box. He even hit Okami with the "Griffin Jab" and knocked him on his ass, which I thought was funny. I say give Anderson one more fight and after Diaz give GSP one more fight and then match them up. As time goes on it is making less and less sense to keep them apart.

I think Forest was completely preoccupied during his fight, you could tell. He didn't seem on point at all and honestly he looked like Hamill did in his last fight. Shogun smashed him and Forest just seemed like he was happy it was over. He said in pre-fight interviews that he wasn't having a good time there at all and just wanted to go home, which I fully understand. Now both of them have excuses really as to why they lost, a rubber match down the line I'm sure will happen.

I'm surprised how Good Big Nog looked. I thought for sure the layoff and those major surgeries would hinder him but he looked sharp. No shame for Schaub at all, this was a good lesson for him.


----------



## MovieStarR™

Anderson Silva is a wizard out there, he processes all the information he needs and takes out his competition just like that.

When the dude puts his arms down... the fight will soon be over in his favor. Amazing.

When it comes to the (combat) sport of MMA, He's the best in the world. 

As for St. Pierre vs Silva, the UFC has to book the fight if they both keep on winning... & I have just the place... Cowboy Stadium in Dallas, Texas. It would be on a neutral site & would sell out if the company was smart about it. The Dallas/Fort Worth area & airport for the matter is one of the most easy to get around area in the world, & from what I hear, is traveler kind. Book it and make BANK UFC. $$$


----------



## Walls

There are 2 problems that I think have made them a little hesitant to rush into the GSP/Anderson fight: 1. One of them obviously has to lose and 2. I think Dana knows there is the distinct possibility of that fight not living up to expectations because GSP just lays on him for 5 rounds. I'm not convinced at all that Anderson would be able to constantly stop GSP's shots and I know GSP would be able to outlast Anderson from a cardio stand point so he may just grind him out Fitch style.


----------



## Walls

There are 2 problems that I think have made them a little hesitant to rush into the GSP/Anderson fight: 1. One of them obviously has to lose and 2. I think Dana knows there is the distinct possibility of that fight not living up to expectations because GSP just lays on him for 5 rounds. I'm not convinced at all that Anderson would be able to constantly stop GSP's shots and I know GSP would be able to outlast Anderson from a cardio stand point so he may just grind him out Fitch style.

I agree it should be in Cowboy Staduim as well. They could sell it out for sure if they had GSP/Anderson and then maybe Brock in the co-main event along with an awesome under card.

Edit: Sorry, comp froze up.


----------



## Proc

I'm pretty new to the world of UFC, so I got a noob question 

Before the fighter enters the octagon he gets checked for any kinds of weapons and if his nails are cut, so far so good. But what is this cream they get on their eyebrows and cheeks? Is it to prevent cuts or anything like that?


----------



## McQueen

Vasoline.


----------



## Proc

McQueen said:


> Vasoline.


Okay, thanks.

But tbh, I don't quite get the reason for it. I understand that Vasoline helps protecting your skin when you are in rough weather or for some sexual things, but how does it help in a fight? Is it harder to bust your opponent open or something like that?

thanks again


----------



## DR JUPES

GSP gets stick b/c he uses a lot of vasoline, they say he makes it harder to kind of grab him. i'm not aware of it stopping you from getting busted open or anything like that.


----------



## Stax Classic

On the eyebrows, vasoline is supposed to help keep sweat and blood out of the eyes.


----------



## Proc

Oh, that makes sense. Thanks again!


----------



## Myers

GSP may have had vasoline on him for some fights, but it was most likely unintentional and either way the fighters never had a chance in hell in the first place


----------



## DR JUPES

Myers said:


> GSP may have had vasoline on him for some fights, but it was most likely unintentional and either way the fighters never had a chance in hell in the first place


well i tend to agree, someone said he use to rub it all over him, i've never heard complaints from the fighters though but w.e


----------



## Walls

Vasoline does help with preventing cuts as well, it makes it so the glove slides off of the skin to reduce the chance of cuts.


----------



## MovieStarR™

Walls said:


> There are 2 problems that I think have made them a little hesitant to rush into the GSP/Anderson fight: 1. One of them obviously has to lose and 2. I think Dana knows there is the distinct possibility of that fight not living up to expectations because GSP just lays on him for 5 rounds. I'm not convinced at all that Anderson would be able to constantly stop GSP's shots and I know GSP would be able to outlast Anderson from a cardio stand point so he may just grind him out Fitch style.


Are you saying GSP would win? If you are, you would be wrong in my estimation...

Never, NEVER... bet against Anderson Silva. Never.


----------



## McQueen

I think GSP would grapplefuck his way to a win against Silva too.


----------



## Walls

MovieStarR™ said:


> Are you saying GSP would win? If you are, you would be wrong in my estimation...
> 
> Never, NEVER... bet against Anderson Silva. Never.



There is a very, very good chance GSP grapplefucks Anderson to a decision.


----------



## Stax Classic

I think Anderson vs GSP can be a wordwide we've arrived kind of fight and needs to be treated as such. Cowboy stadium would sell out for a solid card like Jones vs Evan, Cruz vs Faber III, and Lesnar vs Overeem for the title shot. That's 90k in person and 800k PPV. Anderson vs GSP should be in a 100k seat soccer stadium in Brazil outdoors.


----------



## firststreet

Great event last night (technically two nights ago).

Nedkov beating Cane was hilarious. Weak chinned much? He should have had that one in the bag. But good TKO.

Barboza/Pearson was pretty exciting. Could have gone either way. I like both guys.

Nogueira beating Schaub was the best thing of the night. For some reason I can't stand Schaub he seems so cocky, Nogueira is a legend. I thought Nelson exposed Schaub standing easily last time so it wasn't a complete shock to see Nogueira do it (he has decent striking), however Schaub was the clear favourite with the huge layoff. Awesome win though.

Shogun beating Forrest was okay but a bit of a letdown. I thought it'd be a competitive war like last time. Either Shogun is just that good or Forrest didn't really seem to care much. He really looked not that great (Forrest).

And Anderson does it again. I always cheer for the underdogs against Anderson Silva but it seems like no one will ever accomplish beating him. The man is just that good. Sonnen is pretty good too, but with his submission defense it will always be a challenge.


----------



## McQueen

I don't know if that was so much having a weak chin since Cane ate quite a few powerful looking punches.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Cane just wades forward and someone gets a KO in 3 minutes or less makes for entertaining bouts. His chin is fine he just allows himself to be hit in the face or body. He is all too willing to trade.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

If Anderson vs GSP were to happen, would it likely take place in Canada or Brazil?


----------



## Stormbringer

Currently Canada has the biggest show numbers with GSP vs Shields. Add in Silva and you've got gold waiting to happen. The only problem I see and its been talked about is GSP grapple fucking for 25 minutes. If Sonnen can do it then GSP will do it and not get caught in a submission. Would love for this to be a retirement fight for Silva since I don't see anyone surpassing his records for wins in UFC and defenses. Not happening.


----------



## Shock

Sam Stout out, Donald Cerrone in to face Siver at UFC 137. I love watching Cerrone, so I'm pretty pleased that he'll be on the PPV.


----------



## RKing85

I think they should do Anderson/GSP in Brazil at a huge soccer stadium or else a Ramba street stadium. Could do 70,000+


----------



## McQueen

Stout/Siver would have been a lot of fun but Cerrone is a good replacement.


----------



## Myers

The belief the GSP can grapplefuck Anderson at 185 is absurd. If this fight was going to happen, it would happen after Silva/Sonnen II which would probably mean a year from now, and if GSP is serious about fighting Silva he would want to bulk up after his fight against Diaz. In that time, GSP will not get to the size of a Sonnen or Okami and he cannot handle an attack by Silva either. 

Tbh, I don't think that Chael will even get past Stann, so I could see them trying to move up a GSP/Silva fight to early May.


----------



## Stormbringer

Why does this fight have to be 185? Why not 170 or 175?


----------



## McQueen

I don't see anything absurd about it if they give GSP legit time to get acclaimated to the middleweight division.


----------



## Overrated

DX-Superkick said:


> Why does this fight have to be 185? Why not 170 or 175?


because Silva is to old to be cutting that much weight.


----------



## Lm2

Overrated said:


> because Silva is to old to be cutting that much weight.


because Dana doesn't want GSP to move up and get embarrased just like okami


----------



## Overrated

legendmaker2 said:


> because Dana doesn't want GSP to move up and get embarrased just like okami


Many fighters have cut weight when they are to old and its ruined there careers. Just look what happened to RJJ why risk that happening to Anderson when he has only a few fights left. GSP would easily put on a better performance than Okami as well.


----------



## Lm2

Overrated said:


> Many fighters have cut weight when they are to old and its ruined there careers. Just look what happened to RJJ why risk that happening to Anderson when he has only a few fights left. GSP would easily put on a better performance than Okami as well.


oh i agree with the fact gsp would put up a way better fight then Okami did, he would be like a chael sonnen i think,( chael is one of my favs) all im saying Anderson is a class all on his own and i think both champions do not want to cut/move up weight it gives the other an advantage it think


----------



## Walls

GSP is going to take his time going up to 185, he isn't going to rush it. I wouldn't be surprised if he took a bit of a layoff so he could bulk up slowly and properly. I don't think it's going to hinder him at 185 at all. More than likely we will see Anderson/Chael 2 with GSP/Silva, only it won't be as entertaining because GSP won't do as much as Chael did. And if you think GSP has been playing it safe in his last few fights and just fighting not to lose, wait until he gets in there with Anderson.

There is a distinct possibility that Anderson/GSP sucks due to GSP. He isn't going to stand and trade with Anderson, so what else is he going to do? Take him down. And that's going to be the problem. When people think of GSP/Anderson they think of an epic 5 round back and fourth war, but what they are going to get is Silva on his back for 25 mins and a shit load of boos from a stadium.


----------



## Stormbringer

Overrated said:


> because Silva is to old to be cutting that much weight.


Have you seen Silva fight? He molest people for a living.


----------



## Stax Classic

Smith_Jensen said:


> If Anderson vs GSP were to happen, would it likely take place in Canada or Brazil?


Needs to be in Brazil. Canada is already in the UFC's pocket. They need a hug outdoor PPV in Brazil to cement themselves internationally.


----------



## Walls

I'm all for GSP/Anderson in Toronto. Not a chance in hell I would miss that. I didn't event attempt to get tickets for the one a few months ago but no way I'm missing that fight if it's not even 3 hours away from me.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> The belief the GSP can grapplefuck Anderson at 185 is absurd. If this fight was going to happen, it would happen after Silva/Sonnen II which would probably mean a year from now, and if GSP is serious about fighting Silva he would want to bulk up after his fight against Diaz. In that time, GSP will not get to the size of a Sonnen or Okami and he cannot handle an attack by Silva either.
> 
> Tbh, I don't think that Chael will even get past Stann, so I could see them trying to move up a GSP/Silva fight to early May.


That. I'm a GSP fan (hence the username) but he would get fucked up by Anderson on the feet before he could take him down. The Sonnen performance was a one in a million, and Sonnen was on PED's and Silva was apparently injured. GSP is too small to take on Silva and grapplefuck him like everyone expects. By the time GSP does bulk up properly Anderson ill be 36/37 and looking to retire. 



DX-Superkick said:


> Why does this fight have to be 185? Why not 170 or 175?


why 170? if you're going to make a compromise go 177. Would still be too low for Silva. He's a decent sized middleweight. He's skinny as fuck fighting at 185.


some serious GSP/Jones nuthugging in this thread and i thought i was a big fan of both of them. Anderson has been lightyears in front of everyone at middleweight. GSP doesn't have the power to stop Anderson, Jones has the reach, the size, the strength but does he have the experience or the speed? Silva isn't exactly going to let him settle. Silva would make him look foolish if they were to fight next. Jones is still pretty green, he's an absolute weapon and has the potential to make a run like Silva over the next few years but he's got some developing to do. Look at Machida, he was meant to be the man at 205. unbeatable. Shogun wrecked that. Only a matter of time before Jones comes up short and has to regroup. It won't be against Rashad though, thats for sure.


----------



## RKing85

Neither GSP or Anderson would get embarassed if they were to fight each other. It would be a competitive fight no matter who ended up getting the victory.


----------



## Walls

I still say GSP puts Anderson on his back for 25 mins and an entire stadium of people boo while Dana tries to smooth it over at the post fight presser. However, if Anderson rushes GSP like he did to Okami in the 2nd round, I think he could overwhelm GSP. Okami looked scared shitless when Anderson was toying with him in the 2nd, I could see GSP freezing up.


----------



## RKing85

Agree, I don't think it would be a very entertaining fight (GSP vs Anderson)


----------



## Rush

most of you guys should remember AMP, who used to post a fair bit here. He's interviewing Kenny Florian, tweet him some questions and follow on twitter @jeremylambert88

i'm such a quality pimper.


----------



## DR JUPES

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/94238-anchor-punch-anderson-muhammad-alis-shared-secret.html#post1463425

THE ANCHOR PUNCH. thought you Anderson Silva fans might enjoy this, plus perhaps some closure for Griffin fans.


----------



## Noel

I don't think anyone other than a casual fan would boo GSP wrestlefucking Anderson for 25 minutes, people _know_ what Anderson does to people with his standup and I don't think anyone in their right mind can slate GSP for "playing it safe" in a unification and pound-for-pound fight.


----------



## Walls

DR JUPES said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/94238-anchor-punch-anderson-muhammad-alis-shared-secret.html#post1463425
> 
> THE ANCHOR PUNCH. thought you Anderson Silva fans might enjoy this, plus perhaps some closure for Griffin fans.


That was an interesting read/watch. I marked when Anderson hit Okami with that punch, as Anderson/Forrest is in my top 4 favorite fights ever just because of how hilarious it is to watch. My favorite fight ever though is still Anderson/Chael. One of the few times something actually exceeded my insane expectations. No movie is as exciting as that fight was.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Walls said:


> That was an interesting read/watch. I marked when Anderson hit Okami with that punch, as Anderson/Forrest is in my top 4 favorite fights ever just because of how hilarious it is to watch. My favorite fight ever though is still Anderson/Chael. One of the few times something actually exceeded my insane expectations. No movie is as exciting as that fight was.


Spider showed the heart of a champion in that Chael fight. Was one of my fav fights of all time.

Spider vs Forest/Okami show off his crazy striking skill made both look foolish.


----------



## Myers

Dana white is going to announce the fights for the November 12th card on Fox tomorrow. Every fight from Henderson/Shogun, Silva/Sonnen II, Guida/Henderson, and Cain/JDS have been speculated. The front runners seem to be Lesnar/Overeem or Overemm/Mir.

There's an awesome video out of Big Nog's camp right after he KO's Schaub


----------



## Walls

Yeah, I saw that earlier today as well. Anderson seemed to get pretty emotional.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Myers said:


> Dana white is going to announce the fights for the November 12th card on Fox tomorrow. Every fight from Henderson/Shogun, Silva/Sonnen II, Guida/Henderson, and Cain/JDS have been speculated. The front runners seem to be Lesnar/Overeem or Overemm/Mir.
> 
> There's an awesome video out of Big Nog's camp right after he KO's Schaub


Brock won't be back until 2012, and the word is his body might not be able to stress of a full time training camp and he may have to retire.

I think the fights will be Hendo/Shogun and Bendo/Guida.


----------



## Noel

To think Anderson was crying and all emotional then 30 minutes later puts on the Okami performance.


----------



## Dark Church

Bendo/Guida seems to almost be a lock to me for FOX. Mir/Overeem or Hendo/Machida or Hendo/Shogun seem like good guesses as well. JDS/Cain I don't see happening but a title fight free on FOX would be a great move in my opinion. Hendo/Machida is my official guess though for the main event. Also what about Hendo/Rashad since Rashad has been quiet recently and hasn't said he refuses to fight until it is against the winner of Jones/Rampage. I wouldn't fight if I were him but it is an idea.


----------



## Noel

I wouldn't put Rashad in a fight before his title shot. The beautiful part of Jones vs Rampage is that whoever wins instantly has a sold fight against Rashad, no hype is needed.


----------



## -Mystery-

Looks like we're getting JDS/Cain for free! Goddamn!


----------



## morris3333

I will love to see Mauricio "Shogun" Rua face Dan Henderson in the main event at UFC 139.


----------



## The Gargano

its ashame we are only getting one fight on fox, i was hoping for henderson vs guida on that show as well


----------



## Walls

I had a complete joy gasim when I read that we are getting Cain/JDS for the title on Fox. Awesome way to start things off. Going to be an amazing fight, I'm leaning towards JDS right now.


----------



## Noel

If Dana White could pull it off and was risking to _seriously_ drop another PPV main event, what better fight just before JDS/Cain than Lesnar vs Overeem for the number one contender spot? The new fans get a taste of the heavyweight division and get a glimpse of what they can see in the JDS/Cain/Lesnar/Overeem winners PPV.


----------



## Walls

Lesnar isn't fighting in 2011, I have no idea why so many people thought Lesnar/Overeem was even a remote possibility.


----------



## scrilla

didn't Overeem get cut anyway?


----------



## Noel

Walls said:


> Lesnar isn't fighting in 2011, I have no idea why so many people thought Lesnar/Overeem was even a remote possibility.


Ariel Helwani quoted Dana in saying that Brock was 100% fit and was scheduled to start training in the next couple of weeks. I'd say UFC 140 is a very likely chance we'll see Brock against someone, whether it will be Overeem or not.

EDIT: My bad, it was Michael David Smith -


> Despite rumors that health problems could force the UFC's biggest pay-per-view draw to retire from mixed martial, UFC President Dana White says Brock Lesnar is doing just fine.
> 
> "That's ridiculous," White said Friday when asked whether Lesnar's health problems would force him to retire. "It's so far from the truth it's not even funny."
> 
> Although a recurrence of diverticulitis forced Lesnar to pull out of his previously scheduled fight against Junior dos Santos in June, White said Lesnar is in great shape and preparing to begin a training camp for a return to the Octagon.
> 
> The guy's been working up on a farm up in Canada all summer," White said of Lesnar. "He's 100 percent. His surgery went great, he's 100 percent, he's getting back into training in the next couple of weeks."
> 
> There's been no announcement of a return date for Lesnar, who hasn't fought since October of 2010. But White says UFC fans can count on seeing Lesnar fight again.


----------



## Walls

That's good for Lesnar then. Must be frustrating for Dana to have this massive cash cow and he comes with the catch of having severe health issues that put him out for a year at a time.


----------



## Noel

Yeah, and it's pretty well documented that Lesnar isn't a fan of all the media and promotion side of things so I doubt he's getting his moneys worth out of Lesnar when he's not fight-fit. 

I still can't work out this aura he has and why he sells so well. First I thought I always wanted to watch his fights because I remembered him as the WWE wrestler, but then I think pro wrestling fans are a minority in the MMA fanbase who also are fascinated by him.


----------



## Stormbringer

Most UFC fans are educated fans unlike in pro wrestling. Real MMA fans can see through the WWE run and past the character he creates to sell fights and see the beast of a man that's a division 1 wrestler with the size of a grizzly and the speed of a cheetah. On top of that he gets better each time he gets knocked down, like a fuckin Saiyan.

But enough of Lesnar right now, really hope that JDS kills Cain.


----------



## Walls

I'm leaning towards JDS right now as well. He looked incredible against Carwin and he admitted he was holding back because of what was at stake.


----------



## McQueen

I'm curious what JDS can do against a top level wrestler though, i'm not counting Cain out.


----------



## Myers

Cain is no slouch on his feet either, I am still on the fence with this fight.


----------



## Walls

If they stand and trade I'm pretty confidant JDS drops Cain. Kongo did and JDS hits a lot harder than he does. Granted, Kongo dropped Cain and then Cain immediately took him down afterward but again, Kongo doesn't hit as hard as JDS does so I guess we'll have to wait and see. I could see Cain taking him down and attempting to give him the Kongo treatment for 5 rounds but JDS is no joke on the ground so it'll be interesting.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Really hope Junior pulls this out, I will die happy if he KO's Cain and wins the belt.


----------



## Rush

CAIN TRAIN BABY. you all doubted him before the Lesnar fight and he fucked shit up.


----------



## TCE

Junior Dos Santos has got this one. Pulling for a TKO early in the third. If JDS can stuff Cains take downs, he wins early. I feel if Cain does takedown JDS, he'll always be working to get back up. We haven't seen JDS on his back yet but I am truely confident he is going to take this. In a 5 round fight, 2 finishers, someones getting stopped and I think it'll be Cain.


----------



## Walls

It'll be funny if they hype this fight up on Fox and it ends in the first 3 mins. I'm hoping JDS wins, I'm still pissed at Cain for beating down Brock


----------



## Rush

JDS is getting KO'd in the 2nd. CAIN TRAIN BABY.


----------



## Walls

With Cain/JDS in 2 months, that means we're going to need a new #1 contender really soon. I wonder who they will put in a contender fight? Maybe the winner of the Heavyweight GP will face the winner of Cain/JDS?


----------



## Myers

I watched inside MMA today and Bas Rutten said he talked to Overeem and his camp and it's pretty much a done deal that he will be fighting in the UFC. I could see a Lesnar/Overeem fight for top contender. Mir/Nog 2 could easily happen just to give Mir another easy win to raise his stok for a title fight.


----------



## Walls

I'd love Brock/Overeem. If Brock gets it to the ground, Reem is fucked. If he can't, Brock is fucked unless he learned how to react to getting hit.


----------



## McQueen

Rush said:


> CAIN TRAIN BABY. you all doubted him before the Lesnar fight and he fucked shit up.


I'm with RUSH. 

Think Cain will dominate JDS.


----------



## Dark Church

Both guys are 7-0 in the UFC but despite Cain being champion JDS has a more impressive resume. Cain is also going to be on a Mir layoff which is a very bad omen to him losing. JDS should probably win this with ease and I hope he beats the brown pride off Cain's chest.


----------



## Rush

*CAIN TRAIN*

Me and McQueen
*
JDS' BIG GAY BRAZILIAN BOAT OF LOVE*

Walls, Dark Church, TCE, Helgan, DX Superkick

*THE FENCE OF THE FIERCLY INDECISIVE*

Myers


ps - if you don't like the name we can change it to *JDS' OVERLY flamBOYant BRAZILIAN BOAT OF LOVE*


----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## Overrated

Im on the boat of love :side: 

I think JDS finishes him in the 1st round.


----------



## T-C

I think Cain will win but it will be close. Cain to finish him in the championship rounds.


----------



## Noel

I think Cain will win also, though I'm backing JDS because he seems like such a stand up guy. I literally don't know how this fight is going to go. Is Cain willing to trade with JDS? Does JDS have the take down defense to stop Cain if he wants to take him down? Are we going to see some of this "world class" jiu jitsu that JDS apparently has?


----------



## McQueen

JDS' skills on the ground are too big of a ???. The Nog's can talk about how good he is on the ground but until I see it I won't believe he can get past a top level Wrestler (which I feel has the advantage over BJJ in MMA a lot of times) like Cain. If it stays standing i'd give the advantage to JDS though.

Said the same thing when Lesnar/JDS was planned.


----------



## Noel

Akiyama is stepping down to Welterweight and wants to train under GSP. He wants to debut at WW at the Japan event in February 2012.
I can see Akiyama doing well at Welterweight, he physically looks like a big guy anyway. I'm not sure how far up the ladder he'll go but I can see some dominating performances against some of the mid-ranked guys in the UFC.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/09/...o-drop-to-welterweight-wants-to-train-with-g/


----------



## McQueen

He just wants to train with GSP so they can grease each other up.


----------



## Walls

Interesting move for him. Especially considering I believe he's lost 3 in a row now and in 2 of those fights he was finished. He could easily lose due to the weight cut and be in the Hardy situation. Bit of a gamble, imo. Smart move to want to train with GSP though. A GSP taught Akiyama could be a power house.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> Interesting move for him. Especially considering I believe he's lost 3 in a row now and in 2 of those fights he was finished. He could easily lose due to the weight cut and be in the Hardy situation. Bit of a gamble, imo. Smart move to want to train with GSP though. A GSP taught Akiyama could be a power house.


If he remembers he's a grappler he could go really far and be a nightmare for a bunch of guys there, if Hardy gets a fifth shot, I don't see why Sexyama wouldn't considering every fight he's had in the UFC has been exciting, hopefully they throw him Amir Sadollah or someone, he always brings it.


----------



## Myers

I am going to add myself to the Cain Train after careful consideration. I think Cain has more ways of winning the fight then JDS, the only factor for Cain will be if he is 100% healthy after his shoulder surgery.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Yeah I also like Cain vs JDS but am quite excited to see it. I have been on the Cain bandwagon from the beginning he has a good mix of skills at HW.


----------



## Walls

It'll be funny when JDS completely derails the Cain Train. Speaking of funny:












:lmao

I love Chael, but that's funny.


----------



## Noel

Kudos to Big foot for that one, you just know he's going to get it in Sonnen's next open mic now though.


----------



## Walls

Chael's Q & A;s are dvd worthy. If the UFC ever released a dvd of it I would buy it the first day it came out. Hopefully it would have a forward by Chael as well. Also, Chael, please write a book.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Holy fuck, please let this be real!

Übereem in the UFC!

Exklusivt: Alistair Overeem skriver ett exklusivt kontrakt med UFC | MMAnytt.se


----------



## Noel

I mentioned a "Chael open mic" in my last post, as if by magic he's appearing on the MMA Hour with Ariel Helwani, I literally can't wait, hopefully he's in studio.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Diego Sanchez broke his hand and is out of UFC 135.

Hopefully Fitch replaces him, that's a better fight anyway.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

According to Bloody Elbow and Josh Koscheck's twitter, Koscheck might fight Hughes.


----------



## Dark Church

Yeah if Hughes accepts it sounds like it will be Koscheck. I was really hoping for Fitch.


----------



## RKing85

Overeem is saying that report is bs.

Although I think it's pretty much a foregone conclussion that Overeem will sign with the UFC shortly.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

RKing85 said:


> Overeem is saying that report is bs.
> 
> Although I think it's pretty much a foregone conclussion that Overeem will sign with the UFC shortly.


I heard about it too. Fuck. I seriously hope he's able to negotiate everything and just sign already. We need new heavyweights in the UFC. The UFC has only about 5 or 6 heavyweights that are really any good and contenders for the belt. Everyone else sucks or is too one dimensional. Overeem, Barnett, Kharatanov, & Bigfoot would revive the division.

Overeem vs Lesnar

Carwin vs Barnett

Bigfoot vs Mir

All sound like amazing fights.


----------



## Dark Church

Barnett will never be in the UFC again no matter how much he wins.


----------



## Rush

Kharitonov wouldn't do shit in the UFC, Barnett burned his bridges with repeated PED abuse, Overeem would fuck shit up for a lot of the division but may get found out against a solid wrestler. Would love him in the UFC though. Bigfoot would be solid, not a huge contender from what i've seen from him but i may be wrong.


----------



## HBK_718

Smith_Jensen said:


> According to Bloody Elbow and Josh Koscheck's twitter, Koscheck might fight Hughes.


I hope Matt Hughes fucks up Josh Koscheck if that fight happens.

I can see Koscheck catching Hughes though.


----------



## Walls

I'm more interested in Hughes/Koscheck anyway. This fight is interesting because Kos isn't going to have a lot of time to prepare and also because Hughes is obviously on the way down in his career and I could easily see Kos TKO'ing him.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I also like Hughes/Koscheck more, I think Koscheck might KO him if the cut ain't too hard on him.


----------



## McQueen

Hughes via Submission


----------



## Myers

McQueen said:


> Hughes via Submission


:lmao


----------



## Walls

That's what I thought too when I read that. You could argue that Hughes choked out Almeida with an Anaconda Choke but I think that caught Almeida by surprise more than anything else. I don't see him subbing Kos.


----------



## Rush

Hughes has more wins via submission than he does via KO or decision tbf.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Hughes has very underrated grappling, I think it's a possibility he finishes Koscheck with a submission but I think Koscheck is gonna KO him.


----------



## Dark Church

This is actually the second time Koscheck has replaced Diego on late notice. He replaced him at UFC 90 with I think two weeks notice against Thiago Alves. Koscheck should probably just be ready to go from now on when Diego is booked.


----------



## Noel

Chael Sonnen now live on MMA hour. 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/09/06/the-mma-hour-with-chael-sonnen-daniel-cormier-john-mccarthy-m/


----------



## RKing85

Hughes has won one fight by submission in the past 6 years.

I like Koscheck, although who knows how much the GSP beatdown took out of him.


----------



## Noel

With all due respect to Hughes, I think there's a huge gap in class with him and GSP now, I expect Kos vs Hughes to be a pretty entertaining fight and I think I might actually edge Kos to win if it stays standing.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

> @danawhite
> Brock Lesnar vs Alistair Overeem, Friday, Dec. 30 in Las Vegas. http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/spor...ereem-ufc.html


Better work on those stand up skills Brock, other wise you're gonna go to bed early.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Oh shit. Huge fight.


----------



## HBK_718

I just read about the Lesnar/Overeem fight at mmafighting.com.

Friday? What show is planned for that day?


----------



## Trigger

Excited for that, right after christmas as well.

Hopefully Brock will be as far past the diverticulitis as possible and is close to 100%.


----------



## T-C

If Brock is 100% then I think he wins.


----------



## TCE

HBK_718 said:


> I just read about the Lesnar/Overeem fight at mmafighting.com.
> 
> Friday? What show is planned for that day?


Because New Years Eve is the next day.

This is a great fight, the Reem finally in the UFC and against a returning Lesnar.

I feel Lesnar has to take this to the ground and quickly to. Else it be similar to Cain/Lesnar. I feel Lesnar can control Reem on the ground alot easier than Cain, so maybe 2nd round TKO.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

I can't fucking believe it!!! It's finally happening! Shit I just came back from school, and I can't believe it. Fuck yes! Thanks to whoever booked this! Seriously, I cannot wait for this. Fuck this has got to be the best year for MMA since 2006 (PRIDE GP).


----------



## Noel

I'm literally so excited for this fight and hope UFC hypes the fuck out of it, I have to give the props to Dana _yet again_, when fans call for a fight or a guy to be on the roster he goes out of his way to make it happen.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Cain vs Dos Santos, Rampage vs Jones, Lesnar vs Übereem, Diaz vs gsp. Fuck this shit is stacked.


----------



## Noel

Looks like Overeem vs Lesnar is a number one contendership bout also, Overeem claims he was offered a shot at the belt but was told he would have to wait (since the HW title clash is November). It's interesting knowing that the UFC considered him the 3rd best Heavyweight in the world then since they could've offered it to Lesnar or even Mir/Big Nog. 

Source is MMAfighting but I think I'll quote the whole interview anyway:



> Ariel Helwani: How long has this been in the works for?
> Alistair Overeem: It's been in the works for, I would say, the last couple of weeks. I know that the parties had found a common ground to work on, the talks were positive and slowly they came together in the last couple of weeks, which resulted in this deal.
> 
> How are you going to get paid?
> I'm going to be paid like any other fighter.
> 
> So you will be paid and then you will pay your management team, Golden Glory?
> Yeah, but that was already the case before. From Strikeforce, I basically got a check so ...
> 
> Are you still able to fight for K-1?
> No, I will only be fighting in the UFC.
> 
> Was Brock the only fight offered to you for your debut?
> I got offered to fight for the championship belt but that would mean I had to wait, because of course dos Santos is fighting Velasquez Nov. 12, it's going to be a great fight, then probably these guys are going to need some healing time, relaxing time, so November plus six months, that will probably be May. I'm a fighter, I like to be active, so then some names came rolling out and Brock Lesnar was among them and I think it's a dream match-up. The fans wants to see it; I want to see it. I'm very excited about this fight, so I immediately said yes.
> 
> Does that mean that the winner of this fight will fight for the title?
> Yeah.
> 
> How many fights is the contract for?
> Do you want to have my credit card pin number as well, Ariel? (laughs)
> 
> I didn't want to know how much it was for, just how many fights.
> That was going to be your next question. Of course, I can't get into all the contract details unfortunately for you guys.
> 
> Is it your understanding that Lesnar is 100 percent healthy now?
> I expect him to be 100 percent. I mean, he's a professional athlete for some period of time now. So he'll be 100 percent, I'm not worried about that. But basically, I'm just focusing on myself. I'm going to make sure I'm 100 percent, 120 percent, because Brock is a very strong, big guy, and I don't really worry about his shape.
> 
> Is this your first time at the UFC office in Las Vegas?
> It is, actually. It is.
> 
> What do you think of it?
> Well, it's big. It looks very professional. I had no idea what to think, actually. Lot of staff running around, they have a great kitchen, they are drinking a lot of UFC water. It's a very pleasant environment. The energy is good, a lot of enthusiastic people, everybody is motivated.
> 
> How does it feel to finally sign with the UFC after all these years?
> Honestly, it feels like one of the biggest days in my life, a sort of life-changing thing. UFC is really big, they just did the FOX deal, you have all these possible match-ups happening right now, so for me, it's a very exciting time, the team is very excited, UFC people are very excited.


----------



## Noel

Oh and Ben Henderson vs Clay Guida has been added to the Velasquez/JDS Fox card, that's a main event in itself for me imo.

Source:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/09/06/ben-henderson-vs-clay-guida-added-to-ufc-on-fox-debut/


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Wonderwall said:


> Oh and Ben Henderson vs Clay Guida has been added to the Velasquez/JDS Fox card, that's a main event in itself for me imo.
> 
> Source:


Jesus Christ, the UFC is pulling out everything this year. I think I just ruined my pants .


----------



## Shock

Ebersole vs. MacDonald announced for UFC 140. Should be a great fight with both coming off big wins at 133.


----------



## Walls

So I just woke up to read Brock/Overeem is 100% & Henderson/Guida is now on Fox. Pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> So I just woke uo to read Brock/Overeem is 100% & Henderson/Guida is now on Fox. Pretty fucking sweet.


It's a great time to be a fan of the greatest sport on earth. The UFC in my opinion has surpassed WWE's attitude era and PRIDE's 2006 GP, in terms of sick stacked booking.


----------



## TCE

PuroresuPride18 said:


> It's a great time to be a fan of the greatest sport on earth. The UFC in my opinion has surpassed WWE's attitude era and PRIDE's 2006 GP, in terms of sick stacked booking.


Yes definitely, Zuffa have really delivered since buying out the UFC. TUF bought it to mainstream, then since then, they've just been growing and growing and in my opinion, this year has been the best year for UFC in terms of events and fight making since the 2006 Pride GP year. 

UFC buying out Strikeforce, Affliction, IFL and merging the WEC into the UFC was just fantasic. Don't get me wrong I like it when UFC has competition, but I honestly prefer it when all of the greatest fighters in the world fight eachother under one banner.

All the fighters from Pride are over -Fedor, Nick Diaz and now Overeem from Strikeforce, I'm sure Hendo is on his way back over. Belfort and some others returning to UFC after they bought out Affliction. 

Such a great time to be a fan of the UFC and MMA in general, especially with Bellator and Dream rising up. 

Seeing fighters learning all this crazy stuff these days and using them in fights like cart wheel kicks, spinning elbows, jumping double knees, crane kicks. It's just fucking awesome.

I haven't watched WWE since 2004 so couldn't tell ya who's surpassing who but I'm really confident with this deal with Fox for the UFC that its finally hitting its real potential.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Only thing that bums me out about Guida/Bendo is it might not be shown and it's technically a pre-lim fight.


----------



## Walls

It will be on Facebook then if that's the case. And this is the internet, just download the fight if you miss it. If that's not the issue and you're just talking about that amazing fight not making it onto Fox then yeah, that sucks.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> It will be on Facebook then if that's the case. And this is the internet, just download the fight if you miss it. If that's not the issue and you're just talking about that amazing fight not making it onto Fox then yeah, that sucks.


Yeah this is a contender fight most likely, it should atleast be on the main card of a PPV or the main event of a free Spike/Versus card based on it's significance.


----------



## HBK_718

Shock said:


> Ebersole vs. MacDonald announced for UFC 140. Should be a great fight with both coming off big wins at 133.


The Brian Ebersole streak will come to an end . Ah well, it was fun while it lasted. The fight should be fun and if there's one guy that deserves to break the Ebersole streak, it's Rory MacDonald. The kid is a huge prospect and I expect nothing but great things from him if he remains as dedicated and determined as he is now. He's an inspiration to the youth.

Guida/Henderson = awesome. That should be a fun fight that'll dictate how the lightweight division shapes up in the upcoming months.

As someone else mentioned, this fall/early winter is looking fucking amazing for the U.F.C. With the recent extension into the Brazilian and Japanese markets and FOX television deal, Zuffa is at an all-time high. I'm excited to see where they branch off from here.


----------



## RKing85

Definitly think that McDonald takes Ebersole. McDonald is the young prospect and Ebersole is the career journeyman, although he has certainly had a late career resurgence.


----------



## Noel

The Fox show is only on for an hour so you probably won't even see any undercard fights, it will just be Cain and JDS. It's a title match so they have to leave room for a potential 25minute allocation, then you factor in entrances and announcements etc, you're at 35 minutes. I think the other 25 minutes will be used to sell the sport to the casuals watching and maybe they'll throw in an undercard fight if it ends in like 60 seconds.


----------



## Dark Church

Nick Diaz no showed a 137n press conference yesterday in Canada. Caeser Gracie said he would be at today's in Vegas for sure and he isn't yet. :lmao I knew he was a giant screw up who didn't deserve this but I didn't even expect him to mess up so quickly. Dana should have Jon Fitch on speed dial in case this idiot no shows a drug test (again). I would pull him now and not give him the chance to mess it up. Nick Diaz is the Jeff Hardy of MMA but he still gets no punishment so he will continue doing whatever he wants just like Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Trigger

Like Dana says he doesn't want to play the game, if he no-showed more important stuff I'm pretty sure he'd cut Diaz without a second thought.

They just have to put up with him until after 137 after all.


----------



## Walls

The difference between Diaz and Hardy is that Diaz can cut a promo and is actually talented.

And fpalm at him no showing the presser. If I were him I would just do my job. If Brock can do it, so can he.


----------



## Dark Church

Walls said:


> The difference between Diaz and Hardy is that Diaz can cut a promo and is actually talented.
> 
> And fpalm at him no showing the presser. If I were him I would just do my job. If Brock can do it, so can he.


Exactly Cole Miller said he doesn't like seeing his opponent before the weigh in but would never no show something like this. I really hope GSP finishes this idiot and quick so he can just go away. Gomi also needs to destroy his idiot brother to.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

As bad as I wanna see Penn/Condit, Condit really should be fighting for the title, not this unprofessional bozo.


----------



## Dark Church

> You definitely will want to tune into #UFC137 presser 1pm pst today on UFC.com. Believe me.


Lorenzo just tweeted that so I suggest you tune in if possible because it is about to go down. I have no clue what it is but I have never been this interested in a simple press conference before.


----------



## Walls

Sounds interesting. Diaz should just do his job. He always complains that he doesn't make enough money and now he's on the stage to make that money and he does this. Like I said, if Brock can literally come out of hibernation and drag his ass out of the fucking woods for these things, than Diaz can too. Brock hates but it understands it's part of the job and just collects his money.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

IanPatrickKelly Ian Patrick Kelly @
@danawhite has nick Diaz showed up? Dana you barley play the "game", Diaz could play as much as you do.


danawhite Dana White @
@IanPatrickKelly barely is what I am asking for! He is not even giving me that!


----------



## Helghan_Rising

CONDIT VS. ST. PIERRE!!!!!


----------



## Walls

This feed for this presser sucks.


----------



## Overrated

That card has just gone now the drain. Condit is a easier fight than Diaz and we now do not get to see Condit vs. Penn which is a better fight than Condit/GSP.


----------



## Scott_90

Nick Diaz is an idiot, it's official. What a waste of an amazing opportunity.


----------



## Shock

I'm not watching, can someone tell me what's going on? Is Diaz not on the card now and it's GSP/Condit?


----------



## Stax Classic

We already knew Diaz was an idiot. It was made official long ago. He's just defended the idiot world title though.

Diaz no showed two pressers, has not contacted Dana at all when left a message Monday night, and missed 3 flights to make the Toronto presser. Condit is confirmed, they ran a video package for him vs GSP.

Sounds like Diaz is done in UFC.


----------



## Overrated

@shock Diaz is out and its GSP/Condit.


----------



## Walls

Shock said:


> I'm not watching, can someone tell me what's going on? Is Diaz not on the card now and it's GSP/Condit?


Yes. He no showed the presser and Dana gave Condit the shot instead. I'm not mad about the choice, it's an awesome fight.


----------



## Scott_90

That's right Shock. Diaz noshowed all of the press and interviews and Dana has given Condit the title shot instead. Dana is the man, great decision making as usual. Condit was orgiginally gonna fight BJ Penn. I wonder who Penn will get now?


----------



## Shock

I was very interested to see GSP/Diaz, but Condit getting the title shot is great news.


----------



## Walls

This is driving me nuts, the feed is so choppy that it's unwatchable. Never happened before, normally they are really good with this stuff.


----------



## Overrated

I can see a repeat of the Macdonald fight but GSP will be more dominant and not get finished in the 3rd.


----------



## Stax Classic

"I won't cut him or anything yet" White on Diaz


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Shock said:


> I'm not watching, can someone tell me what's going on? Is Diaz not on the card now and it's GSP/Condit?


Diaz hasn't shown up for either press confrence.
Condit was called about the fight, was so happy he cried, he's replacing Diaz.
Cesaar Gracie actually called Dana White during the press confrence, he doesn't know where he's at, either.
BJ doesn't know about Condit being pulled, but he probably knows now.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Nick Diaz is a moron. How does somebody miss several press conferences for the biggest fight of his career? GSP vs Condit should be a great fight but GSP will easily beat Condit.


----------



## Myers

Diaz is an idiot, and I just started liking the guy again this past year. I don't know if he is lazy/high right now or possibly his ego is to big to where he feels he doesn't need to promote the fight, or maybe he's just plain scared that he will lose this fight and doesn't want to go through with it. 

If Diaz is still in the UFC, I say gve him Penn or Fitch next. I think Penn/Diaz would be a great fight for the fans, while Diaz/Fitch would just be a one sided grapplefuck that could maybe teach Diaz a lesson.


----------



## Scott_90

I want to see Rory MacDonald or Brian Ebersole get the fight with BJ. Mainly because I dont want to see either of my favourites lose through fighting eachother but they are both awesome fighters.


----------



## Stax Classic

Fitch vs Penn :side: IMO what they'll do


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> Diaz is an idiot, and I just started liking the guy again this past year. I don't know if he is lazy/*high *right now or possibly his ego is to big to where he feels he doesn't need to promote the fight, or maybe he's just plain scared that he will lose this fight and doesn't want to go through with it.
> 
> If Diaz is still in the UFC, I say gve him Penn or Fitch next. I think Penn/Diaz would be a great fight for the fans, while Diaz/Fitch would just be a one sided grapplefuck that could maybe teach Diaz a lesson.



I'm going to have to use a Miz-like "Really?" for that one.

Anyway, I didn't really care too much about this until Dana said that Nick snuck out Gracie's back door to leave and has been hiding, what a bitch. Feed Diaz to Penn as punishment.


----------



## Dark Church

Condit/GSP is the fight that should have happened in the first place. GSP said that Condit is a more dangerous opponent and I fully agree. Dana said they will probably cut Nick but he has to talk to people first. He also has a plan to keep BJ on the card but hasn't even had the time to talk to him yet. Nick Diaz just flushed his career for good.


----------



## Shock

Fitch/Penn 2 would be awesome for 137. Wouldn't do the 139 card any favours though, seeing as apparently Fitch was going to return at that event. Along with Koscheck fighting on that card only to take the Hughes fight, and of course Cain/JDS.


----------



## DR JUPES

the fuck is this shit? i was looking forward to seeing GSP fall victim to PEPPERING PUNCHES. i'm actually furious.


----------



## Stax Classic

DR JUPES said:


> the fuck is this shit? i was looking forward to seeing GSP fall victim to PEPPERING PUNCHES. i'm actually furious.


I was supposed to got to a UFC presser, but then i got high
I was supposed to fight for cash, but I got high
My name is Nick Diaz, and I know whyyyy (Why man?)
Because I got high, because i got high, because i got high


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Diaz was scared HOMIE.


----------



## Liam Miller

Diaz is a fucking moron but wow he fucked up again.

Bring on GSP/Condit.


----------



## Walls

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I was supposed to got to a UFC presser, but then i got high
> I was supposed to fight for cash, but I got high
> My name is Nick Diaz, and I know whyyyy (Why man?)
> Because I got high, because i got high, because i got high



The sacred plant had nothing to do with this. He would have showed up if he was high.


Not too surprised really, Diaz ducked Mayhem because he knew Mayhem was going to beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## DR JUPES

Diaz would have had Mayhem no problem, Mayhem was just trying to stay relevant. If Mayhem wanted the match so bad he could have gone down to Welterweight, earned a title shot and got Diaz.


----------



## Liam Miller

Like to see what diaz fans defend him on this one, even cesar fucking gracie can't defend him.


----------



## Walls

That's completely unrealistic. The last time Mayhem fought at 170 was against GSP and he looked like he was dead from the cut. After the GSP fight the UFC called Mayhem to fight again and he declined because they wanted him at 170 and the weight cut was far too much for him. Mayhem is a really big guy and has to cut a lot each fight. Mayhem was on Rogan's podcast and talked about how the weight cut for that GSP fight destroyed him and Rogan said that he looked completely emaciated during that fight. And Diaz has fought at 180 before and Mayhem suggested this but Diaz said no. And that's because he knows Mayhem has to kill himself to get down to 170 and it would be his downfall and Diaz knows he would win because of it.

Diaz completely ducked Mayhem, I find it very hard to argue otherwise.


----------



## RKing85

Geez, had to run by the office, was gone for 1 hour, and when I got back home all this news broke about Diaz being out. Usually stuff like this leaks out before the press conference (Other than Jones being offered the title shot, I can't remember the last time major news happened that was not known before the UFC announced it).

Condit getting bumped up just means GSP cleans out the division faster and we are closer to Anderson/GSP I feel.


----------



## DR JUPES

Diaz never had any reason to take the fight, it was in Miller's best interest to get the fight and catapult himself. i mean as well, Nick Diaz is fuckin' Nick Diaz, he wouldn't duck a fight. he wanted to stay at Welterweight and fight Welterweights to get matches like GSP. 

btw does anyone actually want to see either Diaz vs Penn or even better, Diaz Vs Anderson Silva. you know you do.


----------



## Walls

Diaz had every reason to take the fight. Everyone wanted to see it and they would have gotten paid well for it. Mayhem even said that himself. And Mayhem can't realistically make 170 and Diaz can make 180 without issue so if nothing else Diaz should have taken the fight and gotten the money he always bitches he doesn't make and just end it. But in order for that to have happened he wanted Mayhem at a disadvantage. 

So he ducked Mayhem and he's too much of a bitch to show to a presser against GSP and literally had to sneak out of Cesar Gracie's house via the back door and even his brother doesn't know where he is.

And I suggested feeding Diaz to Penn earlier as punishment. Penn would smash him, easily. And Anderson against Diaz would be fucking hilarious. Diaz would get KTFO, without question.


----------



## Stax Classic

Walls said:


> The sacred plant had nothing to do with this. He would have showed up if he was high.


And what would he do if he was overstressed from anxiety from the press conferences and the largest fight of his life? Pot.


Non-related interview with Cesar Gracie from this afternoon with his reaction.


----------



## The Gargano

sucks for nick diaz, but he is an idiot, he is always talking about wanting to make money, and thats what this fight would have done for him, especially if he won, but whatever, he is just an idiot


----------



## Myers

Walls said:


> I'm going to have to use a Miz-like "Really?" for that one.
> 
> .


Could you elaborate, were you talking about my post or just the situation in general?


----------



## Walls

Not your entire post, just you saying he possibly could have been high and that's why he didn't show up. And Diaz is a Jedi Knight on the weed like I am, if he smoked because he was stressed then he would have calmed down. If Diaz was a newbie I could see it being weed but not now.


----------



## Myers

I am just saying that maybe he just sits home smoking and just feels that he can do whatever he wants. Sure you can get high and go train if that's what you like to do, but getting high is not going to get you motivated get on a plane and go to canada/vegas and promote, which is something Diaz hates doing. 

Even a guy like Joe Rogan who smokes all the time says he never smokes the day before and the day of UFC events because he takes his jobs seriously. When you boast your love for weed and that you live off a drug that is notorious for making you lazy (and hungry), it doesn't help your case when you no show for pressers for the biggest fight of your life.

Also BJ Penn had no clue of this change, so dana says he has a "crazy" option, speculation has begun but I would like to see a LW/catchweight fight with Gilbert Melendez


----------



## Walls

Rogan doesn't smoke the day of the show but he absolutely smokes the day before the show because 9/10 times he has a comedy show the night before and he is always higher than giraffe pussy for his comedy shows. I would smoke my ass off and then go commentate the UFC and he could absolutely do it because he's blazed beyond belief for all his podcasts and he's the most intelligent person I have ever had the privilege of hearing speak so he wouldn't be fumbling his words or anything, he would be just as articulate. But then again I also understand why he doesn't do it as well.

And you'd be amazed how many fighters are massive pot heads and still train. It actually helps with your training, believe it or not.

As far as Penn goes, I'm still all for feeding Diaz to him. I don't like BJ at all but BJ will smash him.


----------



## HBK_718

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/09/...ologizes-for-not-making-it-to-the-beauty-pag/

He's ready to fight? Feed this *** to B.J. Penn. I want to see this guy get his ass handed to him. They should keep him around as a stepping stone.


----------



## Walls

Typical Diaz video, really. He stumbles through words that you can't understand, says a few things clearly which he repeats 50 times just like in every other video. I don't think he tried to get on the plane at all. I think he thought "Fuck it, I don't like doing these things and it's the title fight, what are they going to do?". Take you out of the fight, bitch. He bitches in the video that now he isn't getting paid and he's locked into a contract and he wants to fight GSP. Boo fucking hoo, you could have fought GSP. All you had to do was do some press that EVERYONE ELSE has to do and then you would have gotten paid, your stock would have risen win or lose and you're entire future would have been set. I mean for fuck sake, Brock drags his ass out of the woods every time he has to fight to do these things and we all know how much he hates doing anything public. GSP admitted today he hated doing them but it's part of the game.

I have always said that Diaz is mildly retarded but I've always been joking because I think if you sat him down man to man and had a conversation with him, he'd be a really bright guy. But I'm starting to think he is legit stupid after this. The balls on him to think that he is above doing these types of things pisses me off. I'm a very private person like him and Brock and I can absolutely understand not wanting all the lights on you and shit until you fight but for fuck sakes, just show up and shut your mouth and get that money you always wanted.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Anyone else find it strange how he knows exactly what GSP said during the press conference?


----------



## Walls

Not really, considering he posted that a few hours after the presser was over. I'm sure he just watched it after it was done.


----------



## Stax Classic

Or watched it as it was happening, much like Gracie probably was when he called.


----------



## PuroresuPride18




----------



## Rmx820

I like Nick Diaz as a fighter, but as a person he's a fucking moron. What's even worse is people are defending him. If he wants a massive payday he needs to stop acting like a child.


----------



## Rush

I'm a huge Diaz fan (and you're a fucking idiot if you think he ducked Mayhem walls) but this shit is inexcusable. Your job isn't just to get into a cage. Its to help promote the fight as well. Not many fighters like the build up crap but they know its a necessary part of being a UFC fighter and doubly so if you're in the main event.


----------



## Walls

He completely ducked Mayhem, I don't see how he didn't. He wanted the fight at a weight he knew Mayhem couldn't make or at the very best would be severely weakened by the cut. Mayhem of course figured this out and said lets do it at 180, a weight Diaz has made before no problem. Diaz says no. So...who's not taking the fight at a weight they can absolutely make? Not Mayhem.


----------



## Rush

what does Diaz have to gain by taking a fight at 180 when he is the welterweight champ? absolutely nothing. of course he can make 180 easy, just means he doesn't cut at all. He's the same size as he fights at 170.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I think it's apparent, Diaz fears GSP. Didn't want to get ass-grappled for 25 minutes. Understandable.

Not really interested in GSP/Condit. 

More interested in this crazy replacement guy for Penn.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> what does Diaz have to gain by taking a fight at 180 when he is the welterweight champ? absolutely nothing. of course he can make 180 easy, just means he doesn't cut at all. He's the same size as he fights at 170.


He says in that video he's never ducked a fight in his life. Mayhem called him out and Diaz stated multiple times he wanted to fight him. So when a weight is suggested where there is no problems for either of them, suddenly Diaz wants nothing to do with Mayhem. I don't know what you'd call that, other than ducking. I can't really explain it any better than that, it's pretty cut and dry.


----------



## Rush

Suq Madiq said:


> I think it's apparent, Diaz fears GSP. Didn't want to get ass-grappled for 25 minutes. Understandable.
> 
> Not really interested in GSP/Condit.
> 
> More interested in this crazy replacement guy for Penn.


how are you not interested in Condit/GSP?



Walls said:


> He says in that video he's never ducked a fight in his life. Mayhem called him out and Diaz stated multiple times he wanted to fight him. So when a weight is suggested where there is no problems for either of them, suddenly Diaz wants nothing to do with Mayhem. I don't know what you'd call that, other than ducking. I can't really explain it any better than that, it's pretty cut and dry.


a fight at 180 favours Mayhem. thats whats cut and dry.


----------



## Myers

yeah I like GSP/Condit, I think GSP will have a harder time with Condit as well. Aren't GSP and Condit both with the Jackson Camp? My guess would be that Condit would have to train elsewhere this time.


----------



## Rush

nah, GSP is staying in Montreal with a few of the coaches, Condit staying stateside with some of the coaches and Jackson isn't coaching either of them.


----------



## Noel

I'm really pissed off with Diaz and I would've much rather have seen Diaz/GSP than Condit/GSP simply because the magnitude of a champion vs champion fight. He seriously needs to sort his life out though, whatever problems he may have be it the weed or his anxiety issues he needs to work on because promoting a fight and working with the media is basically on the same level as fighting in the UFC. 

I don't blame Dana or Lorenzo at all, they were right to drop him from the fight, if they didn't then he'd carry on no-showing events for the rest of his UFC career. They made a statement and they need to tell him now, don't show up to the promotional events and we're cutting you. No one's bigger than the UFC anymore and if I was Dana I'd be incredibly insulted by Diaz's actions, the guy had an opportunity of a lifetime and slapped the UFC in the face with it.


----------



## Overrated

Im not really interested in GSP/Condit as Macdonald has already shown what is likely to happen except GSP does not get finished in the 3rd. 

Im a huge fan of the Diaz brothers, not really surprised that Nick did not show up but its still a stupid decision to no show both conferences. He's not scared of GSP either why would he sign on to fight him in the first place? I would of kept the fight on as having GSPs name on the card is going to sell the fight anyway but thats just me wanting to see GSP/Diaz and Condit/Penn.


----------



## Noel

Overrated said:


> Im not really interested in GSP/Condit as Macdonald has already shown what is likely to happen except GSP does not get finished in the 3rd.
> 
> Im a huge fan of the Diaz brothers, not really surprised that Nick did not show up but its still a stupid decision to no show both conferences. He's not scared of GSP either why would he sign on to fight him in the first place? *I would of kept the fight on as having GSPs name on the card is going to sell the fight anyway* but thats just me wanting to see GSP/Diaz and Condit/Penn.


Diaz was cut because of principle and that the UFC wasted 20k on flights for him, not because they were scared the fight wouldn't sell well. It's GSP, probably the third biggest draw in MMA behind Lesnar and Silva, the fight was always going to sell whether he fought Nick Diaz or not.


----------



## Noel

Completely off topic than Diaz, I don't understand the Greg Jackson thing and why he isn't coaching. With Bones/Rashad he said he'd coach the champion and that Rashad had to find another camp for the fight simply because Bones was champion. Why would he not do that with GSP?

Makes you wonder if there was alot more between the Jackson camp and Rashad rather than Rashad simply taking offence to Jackson siding with the champion and leaving.


----------



## nazzac

Wonderwall said:


> Diaz was cut because of principle and that the UFC wasted 20k on flights for him, not because they were scared the fight wouldn't sell well. It's GSP, probably the third biggest draw in MMA behind Lesnar and Silva, the fight was always going to sell whether he fought Nick Diaz or not.


Wrong. GSP sells better than Silva.


----------



## Stax Classic

GSP sells in North America, Silva sells worldwide. And don't argue who's a bigger draw in the UK, when they have to run it for free on ESPN as opposed to PPV.


----------



## Overrated

Wonderwall said:


> Diaz was cut because of principle and that the UFC wasted 20k on flights for him, not because they were scared the fight wouldn't sell well. It's GSP, probably the third biggest draw in MMA behind Lesnar and Silva, the fight was always going to sell whether he fought Nick Diaz or not.


Oh i know why he was cut that was just me using a excuse so that i could still see the GSP/Diaz fight. Silva is not a bigger draw than GSP. The funny thing is Diaz is being punished for the same reason he is liked among fans of the sport. He does not give a fuck and just wants to fight they could of easily used these incidents to build up the fight with the good vs evil angle. I know it sends out a wrong message and thats why its not happening but they could of just fined him or punished him some other way and still have the better fight scheduled.


----------



## king of scotland

Nick Diaz is a punk bitch. End of.


----------



## Dark Church

Diaz didn't duck Mayhem but he ducked Jay Hieron for sure. He even skipped a drug test so he didn't have to fight him. He knew that Strikeforce would give him an easier opponent just to get the belt on him so he ducked Hieron. Nick Diaz is a pussy though plain and simple. He couldn't get himself on a plane and sit in a chair. Guys like Brock Lesnar, BJ Penn and guys who can't even speak English pull this off despite probably hating it. Nick Diaz made 137 better though so thank you Nick for flushing your career down the toilet. Even if he stays in the UFC he can win ten straight fights and never get another title shot. That won't happen anyway though because any of the top WW's in the UFC would beat him and with ease.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

According to Dana White's twitter, BJ Penn will now fight Nick Diaz. HUH?


----------



## Walls

:lmao

I see the UFC thought that feeding Diaz to Penn was a good idea as well. Now I understand why Dana was smirking about it at the presser. BJ is going to beat the fuck out of Diaz.


----------



## HBK_718

I saw this coming.


----------



## Rush

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> GSP sells in North America, Silva sells worldwide. And don't argue who's a bigger draw in the UK, when they have to run it for free on ESPN as opposed to PPV.


Silva doesn't sell well. He's an outstanding fighter but he's nowhere near GSP in terms of being able to sell a card.



Smith_Jensen said:


> According to Dana White's twitter, BJ Penn will now fight Nick Diaz. HUH?


WIN.

i like Condit/GSP and Penn/Diaz far more as far as fights go.


----------



## Stax Classic

GSP is boring as fuck and just lays there for a win.


----------



## Myers

I would take Diaz over Penn tbh, I think if they stand and trade it's better for Diaz. Diaz doesn't really have to worry about any grapple fucking in this fight.


----------



## Rush

yeah i'm backing Diaz as well.


----------



## Myers

I don't normally get excited over fanmade UFC videos but this one is legit


----------



## McQueen

I only see a white box, only time i've associated white with one of your posts Myers. Edit: Nevermind I can see it now.

Anyways also more interested in GSP/Condit & Penn/Diaz, both fights match up better that way.


----------



## Myers

McQueen said:


> I only see a white box, only time i've associated white with one of your posts Myers.


:lmao

I agree. I think switching up the fighters made this card stronger. I just hope Diaz doesn't do something stupid before then.


----------



## Mikey Damage

hmm. when dana said something crazy for BJ, i figured he meant like a catchweight fight versus a middleweight or something.

fighting diaz doesnt seem too crazy. though, it's an intriguing fight. look forward to it.


----------



## Noel

I guess this essentially makes Penn vs Diaz a number one contenders match? It's a bit confusing considering you have Fitch waiting for his rematch with Penn for the number 1 contender spot, maybe they'll give Fitch the winner of BJ/Diaz and the winner of that fight will get the title shot.


----------



## Myers

The UFC doesn't want to have Penn/GSP III or GSP/Fitch II just because of the one sided ass kicking GSP would give them.

I think if BJ wins, and Stann beats Sonnen, I think they will go ahead with GSP/Silva because they won't have anything really for either of them.


----------



## DR JUPES

i pick Diaz over Penn easily. not saying it'll be an easy fight either but Diaz is a blackbelt in BJJ so has a great ground game to match Penn and he's probably the stronger standup fighter as well. by that logic i'd find it hard to back Penn. it seems obvious to me in this thread who has actually seen Diaz fight in Strikeforce and who has a fazy idea on what he's accomplished.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

DR JUPES said:


> i pick Diaz over Penn easily. not saying it'll be an easy fight either but Diaz is a blackbelt in BJJ so has a great ground game to match Penn and he's probably the stronger standup fighter as well. by that logic i'd find it hard to back Penn. it seems obvious to me in this thread who has actually seen Diaz fight in Strikeforce and who has a fazy idea on what he's accomplished.


He did not fight anybody in the realm of a BJ Penn in Strikeforce.

Daley is a good striker but has no ground game.
Noons is not anything special
Cyborg is a can
Zaramoskis is nothing special, good on the feet but he's not an elite fighter by any means

And Scott Smith and Frank Shamrock aren't BJ Penn either, gonna be a rough night for Diaz.


----------



## DR JUPES

doesn't matter, we know Diaz has a great ground game. we know Diaz' striking is fantastic as well regardless if he's fought the calibre of BJ Penn or not.


----------



## Rush

what has BJ Penn done in the last 4 fights that warrants anything more than Diaz? he lost to Edgar twice, a draw which should've been a loss against Fitch and a win in 20 secs over a past-his-prime Matt Hughes.

i think it will be a close fight, those predicting an easy victory for either fighter are deluded.


----------



## Walls

I think BJ's ground ability is on par with Diaz's, so he doesn't have to worry about anything there. Diaz is the better boxer but BJ hits a lot harder then Nick does and that's all it could possibly take. Either way, I hope BJ smashes him. I'm still a big Diaz fan for his ability but this whole mess ticked me off. Although in the end it made 2 better fights so I guess you can't really complain.


----------



## Dark Church

BJ sucks at WW so I won't be surprised at all if Nick wins but I despise both of them so a double KO would be perfect. Even with a win Nick won't get a title fight though. He would have to win a lot of fights before Dana would give him that chance again.


----------



## Stormbringer

Dark Church said:


> BJ sucks at WW so I won't be surprised at all if Nick wins but I despise both of them so a double KO would be perfect. Even with a win Nick won't get a title fight though. He would have to win a lot of fights before Dana would give him that chance again.


Not a lot of fights...maybe 2 including this one. Especially if he keeps it live like he always does. Its not like GSP has any legit options especially after the Sheilds debacle. All that hype and we got shit on for 30 minutes. 30 unforgiving minutes.

Seriously outside of Silva who is there, Condit is already up, Koscheck, Penn, Sheilds, Fitch, Alves? I don't think so. Diaz is the last with a blank slate.


----------



## seancarleton77

The people have spoken, and the biggest MMA Dream Match in Welterweight history is set! Diaz vs. BJ is about 10x more exciting than GSP vs. anyone.


----------



## Liam Miller

Motivated Penn by whatever he wants


----------



## Walls

Well seeing as Dana is obviously using Penn as a hit man of sorts, I honestly wouldn't be surprised if Dana shot him some extra money for beating him. They give the fighters more all the time and don't disclose it. I know if I were Dana I would give Penn a bonus if he beat Diaz.


----------



## Dark Church

DX-Superkick said:


> Not a lot of fights...maybe 2 including this one. Especially if he keeps it live like he always does. Its not like GSP has any legit options especially after the Sheilds debacle. All that hype and we got shit on for 30 minutes. 30 unforgiving minutes.
> 
> Seriously outside of Silva who is there, Condit is already up, Koscheck, Penn, Sheilds, Fitch, Alves? I don't think so. Diaz is the last with a blank slate.


Doesn't matter Charlie Brennemann would get a title fight before Nick Diaz. Dana can't and won't risk him not showing up for press stuff again. I could see him giving him some random main event against someone like Fitch on a card similar to 138 as a test. If he shows up to all of the press and wins then maybe. For now though he has no shot and is behind a line of guys. Fitch is also 13-1-1 in the UFC and deserves another shot if he wins his next fight whether anyone likes it or not. Story, Brennemann, Johnson and Hendricks are all guys with good records at 170 who GSP hasn't fought yet to. It will all be mute anyway because Diaz has no chance of beating any top ranked WW. The guy lost to Joe Riggs in his last UFC stint and has 0 wins over top ten guys since he left.


----------



## TCE

According to this artictle I just read in a thread over at Sherdogs MMA forums, Vince McMahon isn't happy with the UFC. Here is the link...

http://nodq.com/wwe/317500659.shtml

I always thought Vince wasn't bothered with what the UFC does because it's like comparing apples and oranges, two entirely different sports and forms of entertainment. But I can see UFC/MMA pulling away some of WWE's fans especially since WWE targets the younger male generation (8-15) and UFC targets the older generation (16-40). A lot of the younger wrestling fans may cross over to the real stuff when they get older.


----------



## McQueen

Put out a better product then WWE, which to be fair I think they're the best they've been right now in almost a decade. Everyone knows Pro Wrestling is fake these days and having a bunch of glorified weightlifters and ballerinas like John Morrison on the roster isn't going to help draw the casual 18-34 male who wants to see a real fight.


----------



## Walls

TCE said:


> According to this artictle I just read in a thread over at Sherdogs MMA forums, Vince McMahon isn't happy with the UFC. Here is the link...
> 
> http://nodq.com/wwe/317500659.shtml
> 
> I always thought Vince wasn't bothered with what the UFC does because it's like comparing apples and oranges, two entirely different sports and forms of entertainment. But I can see UFC/MMA pulling away some of WWE's fans especially since WWE targets the younger male generation (8-15) and UFC targets the older generation (16-40). A lot of the younger wrestling fans may cross over to the real stuff when they get older.


Vince is delusional if he ever thought that the UFC wasn't taking business from him and knowing Vince, he probably believed just that.


----------



## HBK_718

Ortiz/Nogueira at U.F.C. 140: http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/09/09/tito-ortiz-vs-antonio-rogerio-nogueira-set-for-ufc-140/

I hope Nogueira (T)KOs or submits Ortiz.


----------



## McQueen

Tito's big ass head should be an easy target for Lil' Nogs jab.


----------



## Walls

That's an interesting fight. I think Tito is going to have a hard time putting Nog on his back, as Phil Davis had a hell of a time until he switched his double to a single. Would be interesting to see if Nog could knock Tito out, considering Chuck couldn't do it in either of their fights. The Toronto card is shaping up nicely.


----------



## TCE

Yeah Davis looked terrible against Lil' Nog, I'm not sure if his nerves got to him that fight but Nog hasn't looked the same since his Pride days. I feel Nog can take Tito though and I hope he does to. 

Heres another interesting fight announced:

http://www.vitorbelfort.com/vitor-belfort-news/the-next-fight-is-on-vitor-belfort-vs/

Vitor Belfort vs. Cung Le


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Vitor by MURDER. Hopefully we get some good gifs out of this.


----------



## Walls

Listening to Rogan mark the fuck out over Le is going to be funny. And this is a random fight. I knew Le wanted to fight in 2011 but I thought it would be in SF. Oh well, Vitor rushes him and destroys him for the first round KO.


----------



## HBK_718

Just ran a wikipedia search on Cung Le. This guy has an impressive record: Undefeated in kickboxing and all M.M.A. wins by T(KO). His only M.M.A. loss has been to Scott Smith but he's redeemed that. Interesting.

Looks like U.F.C. is digging into Strikeforce's roster even more, lol.


----------



## Noel

Cung Le is an impressive striker but he's never faced anyone of Belforts calibre. I think Belfort is going to catch him then get a TKO win, I can't see him rushing out and trying to blitz.


----------



## Noel

What are you guys picking for tonights SFHWGP? I think Barnett by Submission and Bigfoot by decimation. Obviously it's different in person but when I watch the stare-offs they never look that intense, but after seeing the below picture I would literally shit myself going face to face with Bigfoot, that is one fucking huge dude.


----------



## Liam Miller

Vitor is going to blast Cung, early in round 1.

Would like to see sergei win tonight and i see nothing but bigfoot domination.


----------



## Walls

Oh, right. Strikeforce is tonight. I forgot and always forget about SF shows until the day of. I see Barnett beating whats his face and Big Foot beating Cormier, although I wouldn't be surprised if Cormier beat Big Foot.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> Oh, right. Strikeforce is tonight. I forgot and always forget about SF shows until the day of. I see Barnett beating whats his face and Big Foot beating Cormier, although I wouldn't be surprised if Cormier beat Big Foot.


Why do you hate Russians so much? lol. I seriously don't see how the hell Cormier is going to pull it off. Bigfoot has height, weight, reach, & standup advantage. Not to mention he's a blackbelt in BJJ. Only thing Cormier has is his wrestling. I see Bigfoot stuffing his takedowns and eventually getting a TKO victory.


----------



## AmEagle

I want Kharitonov to KO Barnett to be honest, but I can't see him stuffing Barnett's shots. Should be interesting.


----------



## AmEagle

I expect that King Mo has evolved a lot in his time off. Let's see.


----------



## Myers

King Mo blasted Gracie


----------



## McQueen

Roger "Steel Chin" Gracie.

Oh man Sergei's translator is hot.


----------



## Myers

more like glass head


----------



## McQueen

Paper head.


----------



## GSB

just got home from work...can anyone link me a stream for the fights tonight?


----------



## AmEagle

A fun fight so far.


----------



## AmEagle

Good fight, I've got it going to Rockhold 48-47.


----------



## McQueen

Fun fight, think the right guy won too.


----------



## Myers

50-45 was ridiculous though, that judge must have been blind


----------



## McQueen

Was it 50-45? Don't agree with that either. More like 48-47.

"Warmaster" might be the worst fighter nickname i've ever heard. I wonder if Strikeforce or Barnett came up with that.


----------



## AmEagle

Hoping Cormier wins this. Big night for AKA here.


----------



## McQueen

Did Silva have someone autograph his shoulder and get it tattoo'd there? LAWLS

Hoping Cormier schools the giant chin too.


----------



## McQueen

BIGFOOT OWNED :lmao


----------



## AmEagle

McQueen said:


> Did Silva have someone autograph his shoulder and get it tattoo'd there? LAWLS
> 
> Hoping Cormier schools the giant chin too.


Woooo Bigfoot got blasted.


----------



## Myers

sick uppercut


----------



## McQueen

I've only seen his last 2 fights but Cormier seems like a stud.


----------



## AmEagle

"I fought a Top 5 heavyweight in the world" Good performance man, but I think Bigfoot is stretch to be a Top 10 and a long way from Top 5. Cormier has loads of potential either way.


----------



## Rush

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Why do you hate Russians so much? lol. I seriously don't see how the hell Cormier is going to pull it off. Bigfoot has height, weight, reach, & standup advantage. Not to mention he's a blackbelt in BJJ. Only thing Cormier has is his wrestling. I see Bigfoot stuffing his takedowns and eventually getting a TKO victory.


oh dear.

Big win for Cormier.


----------



## Noel

Man was I not expecting that, Cormier has just shot up in my estimations and I think he might upset Barnett.


----------



## TCE

Good night of fights that's for sure. 

Cormier really impressed me. I honestly thought Big Foot was going to take that fight. Loved the sweep of the knee as he caught Big Foots leg. 

King Mo shines again, I would love to see him transfer over to the UFC now.

Luke Rockhold, what an impresive performance against a veteran. Pulled the upset there, wasn't expecting that.

Barnett looked good, I was pulling for Kharitonov, been following him since his Pride days, but Barnett showed us once again his superior grappling skills.

Definitely a great night of fights. Looking forward to the next 4 weeks now stacked with MMA. 4 cards, 4 UFC title fights, 4 weeks, plus Bellator and Dream.


----------



## Noel

Yeah I want to see the Rampage/King Mo rivalry kick up, they can sell that fight really well between the two of them because there's a legit dislike plus both guys are excellent at selling fights. In an ideal world I guess you want Rampage to win, then beat Rashad (both long shots), elevate King Mo to the Strikeforce title and set up a 205 unification.


----------



## Walls

Rampage would smash King Mo but I'd like to see it.


----------



## Noel

To anyone interested, UFC.com are showing the Bones vs Shogun full fight right now on their home page. Quite generous considering it was only 6 months ago they showed the fight and it's 3 rounds.


----------



## Walls

I was surprised they put that up there when I saw it as well, I re-watched it. I still laughed when Jones hit Shogun with a hammer fist that was essentially a hammer fist version of a bitch slap. Jones is such a bad motherfucker though, I hadn't watched this fight since it happened. And making Shogun tap to strikes is pretty amazing.


----------



## Noel

That was the hammer fist when he went for the leg lock at the end of Round 2 right? I just remember always watching that short spinning back elbow when he had Shogun against the cage and wincing at it every time I see it, then he throws that straight left that really jolts Shogun's head back.

To be honest I always knew Bones was talented in his standup (and in all fields to be honest) but after the Shogun fight is when I realised he was for real


----------



## Walls

Yeah, that one (in reference to the elbow).

Jon Fitch vs. Johnny Hendricks is official for 141. Fitch gets the shit end of the stick, again.


----------



## Noel

That's quite insulting to be honest, and I'm not really a Fitch fan. But I guess who is there to face for Fitch right now? You've got Penn/Diaz and GSP/Condit both tied up. In all honesty if Penn happens to win and GSP doesn't end up fighting Anderson I think Fitch should get the title shot. The guy is on a 5 (and should be 6) win streak and has only lost in the past 9 years to the man who still holds the belt.

I guess they just don't want Fitch/GSP to be a borefest but I have no clue what this guy needs to do to get a title shot.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Wonderwall said:


> That's quite insulting to be honest, and I'm not really a Fitch fan. But I guess who is there to face for Fitch right now? You've got Penn/Diaz and GSP/Condit both tied up. In all honesty if Penn happens to win and GSP doesn't end up fighting Anderson I think Fitch should get the title shot. The guy is on a 5 (and should be 6) win streak and has only lost in the past 9 years to the man who still holds the belt.
> 
> I guess they just don't want Fitch/GSP to be a borefest but *I have no clue what this guy needs to do to get a title shot.*


How about finish somebody...something he hasn't done in over four years. Interesting fighters get interesting fights.


----------



## Stax Classic

Because GSP finishes so often , he just grapplefucks boringly to a decision it seems.


----------



## Walls

WillTheBloody said:


> How about finish somebody...something he hasn't done in over four years. Interesting fighters get interesting fights.



This is how it is but I don't agree with it. Fitch more than deserves a title shot. Dana knows though that GSP will beat the fuck out of him again and he thinks it won't sell well, which obviously is the main goal. I think GSP/Fitch 2 would sell just because GSP is attached to it. Fitch has been screwed a lot and eventually it's going to get to a point where Dana simply cannot refuse him a shot. Honestly though, I see Fitch getting a shot when GSP moves up to 185. Until then I don't see it happening, which is a shame.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Because GSP finishes so often , he just grapplefucks boringly to a decision it seems.


We're talking about what it takes to get noticed in the UFC. George is the champion. He doesn't have to earn a damn thing. His job is to hold on to that belt. If Fitch was champ and GSP had the same kind of wins Jon has, I'd be saying the exact same thing. If you want to get noticed, you have to take some chances. You have to be dynamic. Condit straight-up murdered three people and now he's in a title fight despite a shorter unbeaten streak than Fitch.

I agree that they both fight VERY cautiously, but I can actually sit through a St. Pierre contest. It's easy to pick up and appreciate GSP's strategies in his fights. However, I disagree that he "grapplefucks". Fitch grapplefucks, never trying overly hard to advance position. He rides the bull until the horn goes off. GSP tried to tear Hardy's arm off, permanently blind Koscheck and, uh....yeah, the Shields fight was fairly boring. But I get the sense that GSP really is doing damage and fighting hard. Fitch, not so much.


----------



## Walls

GSP is the definition of fighting not to lose. GSP himself has stated many times it's not about the belt anymore, it's about his legacy. And you're legacy takes a bit of a dent when you lose your title, hence why he fights so cautiously. One benefit to GSP's style though is that he takes very little damage and in turn that will give him a much longer career.


----------



## Noel

WillTheBloody said:


> How about finish somebody...something he hasn't done in over four years. Interesting fighters get interesting fights.


Why should you have to finish people to get a title shot? If you dominate people from the get go, no matter if you knock them out or submit them, you've won, and you're better than them. I hate it when people whine about the top wrestlers for using their best asset. Fitch (or any wrestler for that matter) laying on someone for 15 minutes straight and not letting them up, working them down and staying in a dominant position is just the same as GSP using a jab on Koscheck for all 5 rounds and equally impressive, it's just a different discipline of fighting. 

When I first started watching MMA I wanted everyone to stand and bang, wrestling? Fuck that, I want to see some knockouts. But now I can appreciate the execution of a gameplan and how hard it must be to keep a guy on the floor or to work towards a submission. MMA at this level is not just "go out there and try to knock my opponent out or bend his arm to a point he taps", they analyse every piece of footage and work tactics to a tee, so when you take a step back and realise how much talent it takes for Fitch, and especially GSP to win fights is when you really understand this sport in all honesty.

Fitch and GSP might have put on some boring performances in their last few fights but are they effective? You bet they are.


----------



## Walls

I don't find GSP/Fitch fights boring at all but I can see why people would.


----------



## Rush

Funnily enough GSP/Fitch has been my favourite GSP fight out of his last 6 bouts.


----------



## Walls

GSP/Penn 2 is my favorite GSP fight out of his last 6. It was so, so satisfying to watch GSP beat the fuck out of him for 4 rounds and I remember marking the fuck out when BJ quit. BJ has always annoyed me. He's extremely arrogant and normally I like that but with him I don't for some reason. I think that if things don't go BJ's way he crumbles quickly and always has a list of excuses as to why he lost.


----------



## Myers

I have no problem with Fitch either, wrestling is a big part of MMA and you need to learn to sprawl takedowns and how to fight from your back.


----------



## Walls

You don't have to worry about getting taken down nearly as much if you have a very active guard, something I think is lacking a lot right now.

Edit - Completely off topic but I saw this and thought it was bad ass: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/351136/Tuck-your-kid-every-night-into-an-MMA-cage/


I would never get it now obviously but if I were a kid and into MMA I would be annoying the fuck out of my parents for that. Although, I could get it now and surprise my fiance. I could tell her it doubles as a mini BJJ training area for me, although she already knows how good I am at guard passing and ground and pound. Giggity.


----------



## seancarleton77

Rush said:


> Funnily enough GSP/Fitch has been my favourite GSP fight out of his last 6 bouts.


As fun as it was to watch, I don't want to see GSP easily dominate Fitch for another 5 rounds, which is what will happen if they ever fight again.


----------



## Stormbringer

Wonderwall said:


> Why should you have to finish people to get a title shot? If you dominate people from the get go, no matter if you knock them out or submit them, you've won, and you're better than them. I hate it when people whine about the top wrestlers for using their best asset. Fitch (or any wrestler for that matter) laying on someone for 15 minutes straight and not letting them up, working them down and staying in a dominant position is just the same as GSP using a jab on Koscheck for all 5 rounds and equally impressive, it's just a different discipline of fighting.


Because when a fight is finished its more exciting cause a guy showed effort or heart to get the job done. It really comes down to the fighters. It doesn't matter if you're a wrestler or a striker.

Example for striking is Griffin v Bonnar. Two guys who stood and banged and very much saved the UFC from extinction. And for wrestling Sonnen v Marquardt two guys who bathed in others blood with viscious elbows, brutal body shots and great timing and explosiveness.

Fitch doesn't do any of that. I was forced to watch Fitch v Alves and nearly blew my brains out. Who cares if you are stronger or have better skills than a guy underneath you if you do diddly jack shit with it?

Most fans don't care about the fight finishing as long as it was exciting and the guys showed they tried to finish. Case in point above with Griffin/Bonnar and Sonnen/Marquardt both descisions, and both two of the best fights I had ever seen.

To put it simply, its A for effort.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> Because when a fight is finished its more exciting cause a guy showed effort or heart to get the job done.


what? Gonzaga vs Jordan from UFC 56 - you think that fight mattered at all because there was a finish? or was any good because it had a finish?

or do you think it took much effort to finish this fight?


----------



## RKing85

ugh. Why did you remind me of Gonzaga/Jordan? I had just about completely erased that fight from my memory.


----------



## T3H~L3X

http://bjpenn.com/news/2011/09/14/nick-diaz-releases-lengthy-statement-thinks-gsp-is-a-bch-friendship-with-bj-penn-not-doing-so-good-4691.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bjpenndotcom+%28BJPENN.COM+NEWS+BLOGS%29&utm_content=FaceBook

New Diaz interview.. pretty much the gist is GSP's a bitch for not saving his ass and the fight after he effed up. Then he whines that no one gives a shit when and where he trains... I like Diaz but this really makes him seem like a punk bitch.


----------



## Dark Church

Fitch is getting screwed again but it is nothing new and if you guys all think finishing is so important to getting a title fight then why isn't a fit being thrown about Grey Maynard or Demitrious Johnson's upcoming title fights. Hell even Rampage hasn't finished a fight in nearly three years. In fact the only current #1 contender (out of 6 because MW has no current #1 contender) who finished his last fight was Carlos Condit. I want to see fights finished just as much but you can't determine who gets a title shot based off finishing fights or not. If you are deciding between two guys with five fight win streaks and one has three finishes and the other has none then you may want to say the guy who finishes gets the shot. Look closer though at quality of opponent as well and you may find that guy with decisions deserves it more.


----------



## Noel

DX-Superkick said:


> Because when a fight is finished its more exciting cause a guy showed effort or heart to get the job done. It really comes down to the fighters. It doesn't matter if you're a wrestler or a striker.
> 
> Example for striking is Griffin v Bonnar. Two guys who stood and banged and very much saved the UFC from extinction. And for wrestling Sonnen v Marquardt two guys who bathed in others blood with viscious elbows, brutal body shots and great timing and explosiveness.
> 
> Fitch doesn't do any of that. I was forced to watch Fitch v Alves and nearly blew my brains out. Who cares if you are stronger or have better skills than a guy underneath you if you do diddly jack shit with it?
> 
> Most fans don't care about the fight finishing as long as it was exciting and the guys showed they tried to finish. Case in point above with Griffin/Bonnar and Sonnen/Marquardt both descisions, and both two of the best fights I had ever seen.
> 
> *To put it simply, its A for effort.*


You don't get a title shot based on effort alone though. You get title shots based on winning, and Fitch has won every single fight since his loss to GSP in his last title shot. The blame can't be piled on Fitch anyway, he's a wrestler and is obviously very, very good at it which is why he wrestlefucks his opponents. It's still his opponents fault for not working on stuffing takedowns or not having good enough BJJ skills, or not being able to get back to their feet.


----------



## Noel

Thought you guys might be interested, on the next MMA Hour (broadcasted on this coming Monday), Ariel Helwani has Bas Rutten, a few other names including a certain man by the name of CM Punk.


----------



## Walls

I'm a huge fan of Ariel's, he's the best at what he does without question. He had Paul Heyman on last year and it was amazing. Can't wait to hear what Punk has to say. And Bas is fucking insane in the greatest way possible so that will be fun, it always is whenever Bas does something.



T3H~L3X said:


> http://bjpenn.com/news/2011/09/14/nick-diaz-releases-lengthy-statement-thinks-gsp-is-a-bch-friendship-with-bj-penn-not-doing-so-good-4691.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bjpenndotcom+%28BJPENN.COM+NEWS+BLOGS%29&utm_content=FaceBook
> 
> New Diaz interview.. pretty much the gist is GSP's a bitch for not saving his ass and the fight after he effed up. Then he whines that no one gives a shit when and where he trains... I like Diaz but this really makes him seem like a punk bitch.


Diaz's stock is falling dramatically, with me anyway. He really comes off like a little bitch who wanted his hand held throughout entire presser and it's no one's job to baby sit him, he's a grown man.


----------



## Noel

Yeah I only really follow Ariel Helwani's media interviews, plus he's made alot of friends, namely Dana White and always seems to get the exclusives from him. I think he's made up with Rampage since but I like how he pushes his guests sometimes, I remember the "do you wanna squash it?" conversation with Rampage and the interview with Nick Diaz after the Daley fight where Nick was literally about to knock Ariel out.


----------



## Walls

The only two fighters to have taken a real issue with Ariel is Rampage and Nick Diaz. What do they have in common? They are both fucking retarded and always act like children. Ariel is the shit, his show and his interviews are awesome and he's clearly the best. Plus, Ariel's "In", so to speak. Dana obviously likes him, I mean he gave Ariel an exclusive interview in his hotel room awhile back and they had dinner together after. PLus, if I remember correctly Ariel was on camera with Goldy and Joe at one point during one of the Versus shows and no other MMA journalist did that. Lorenzo really likes him too as do the vast majority of the fighters. He's got it made.


----------



## Noel

Yeah I think that was the Cheik Kongo / Pat Barry event, he also had an altercation live on air with Rampage which I found hilarious. I hope he does more TV stuff soon and if I was the UFC I'd actually get him signed up to work a Fox show or something because it's only a matter of time until a channel like ESPN snaps him up on an exclusive deal.


----------



## Walls

For awhile I thought that the UFC should snatch Ariel away from AOL and hire him exclusively but honestly he already goes to all the events and covers them anyway and that's basically what he would be doing for them so there is no sense to hire him and pay him for something he's already doing for the UFC for free (Free on the UFC's end)


----------



## Noel

I was thinking more on the lines of a pre/post fight show like the one you mentioned at the Barry/Kongo event. But yeah I suppose Dana and the suits sort him out with good tix every event and some travel here and there.


----------



## seancarleton77

Wonderwall said:


> Thought you guys might be interested, on the next MMA Hour (broadcasted on this coming Monday), Ariel Helwani has Bas Rutten, a few other names including a certain man by the name of CM Punk.


This may be the best episode ever. The Heyman show as I call it will be hard to top though, even for Punk & Bas.


----------



## RKing85

haven't listened to a single one of Ariel's shows.

I listen to the sherdog guys for my MMA podcasts. Jordan Breen knows his shit!


----------



## HBK_718

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/09/15/triple-h-ufc-needs-to-evolve-more-than-wwe/

Interesting outlook Triple H has there. I don't agree at all. The typical walk-outs and sponsor shout-outs are all part of the sport; they help legitimize M.M.A. The U.F.C. doesn't need to evolve their product from an entertainment standpoint—business is booming. The simple "don't fix it if it's not broken" philosophy can be applied here. My psychological analysis says HHH fears the U.F.C.'s potential so he's speaking down on it to shed a positive light on his boring business.

Thoughts fellas?

To add to the ongoing discussion: Ariel Helwani is the man and will be praised as a God in MMA journalism in the coming generations. I always enjoy his interviews. Folks unfamiliar with his work can check out some MMA Hour shows at mmafighting.com. They are organized into clips of different fighters; you can easily check out your favorite MMA fighters interviews without watching entire shows.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Punk on the MMA Hour should be good, I agree with everyone about Ariel him and Karyn Bryant are by far the best, Ron Kruck isn't bad either, I fucking HATE Franklin McNeil though.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/351917/BJ-Penn-interview-footage-raw-and-uncut/

So, BJ is full of shit as far as the UFC forcing him to say he will beat Nick like he stated before. Dana released the uncut footage and proves BJ wrong completely. He even throws a little joke in the end. He wasn't forced to do shit, he willingly participated.


----------



## seancarleton77

I want to see Nick beat BJ in a 3 round war tapping him out late in the third.


----------



## HBK_718

Is it me or does B.J. Penn seem a little scared of Nick Diaz?

B.J. was obviously respectful in the video he posted... he probably regretted his choice of words in the promotion footage.

I still want B.J. to smash Nick Diaz's immature ass.


----------



## Noel

Off topic question, but does anyone by chance know a good instructional on the crucifix/salaverry position? Spent an hour trying to find one and all I see is how to pull off a neck crank type submission. I'm looking to learn how to pass from side control to the crucifix mount like Roy Nelson did in TUF.


----------



## DR JUPES

just caught Bigfoot Silva's embarrassing performance 5 minutes ago. i know he was past it at this point but how did Fedor lose to him?


----------



## Myers

DR JUPES said:


> just caught Bigfoot Silva's embarrassing performance 5 minutes ago. i know he was past it at this point but how did Fedor lose to him?


Because fedor was a dwarf compared to Silva, not to mention Fedor was/is a shell of his former self. He hadn't fought a well rounded HW in years.


----------



## Noel

Here's the lineup for next weeks MMA Hour:



> The MMA Hour has finally reached 100 episodes, and we're bringing out the big guns for our centennial episode. Here's who will be stopping by the show Monday afternoon.
> 
> * The newest member of the UFC heavyweight division Alistair Overeem will talk about his UFC 141 fight against Brock Lesnar.
> 
> * WWE superstar and long-time MMA fanatic CM Punk will discuss his love for all things MMA and MMA's influence on pro wrestling.
> 
> * MMA legend Bas Rutten will talk about his career and the latest news in MMA.
> 
> * MMA Fighting's Mike Chiappetta will review UFN 25 and preview UFC 135.
> 
> * And good friends Matt Mitrione and Sean McCorkle will return for another installment of "The Minute."


Looking forward to literally everyone and everything on this show, especially CM Punk and also the return of The Minute, Mitrione and McCorkle were absolutely hilarious together last time they were on.


----------



## Noel

Trying to get a UFC 2010 360 Grand Prix going, head over to http://www.wrestlingforum.com/video...box-360-ufc-2010-grand-prix.html#post10322019 and register some interest if any of you guys are up for it.


----------



## HBK_718

BJ Penn's camp responds to Dana's video:

http://bjpenn.com/news/2011/09/15/v...esponse-to-recent-ufc-video-release-4780.html


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> Because fedor was a dwarf compared to Silva, not to mention Fedor was/is a shell of his former self. He hadn't fought a well rounded HW in years.


Yeah and now he's going to face Jeff Monson. The cans continue. I'm going to mark the fuck out if Monson beats him. But then you will get the Fedor tards screaming HE'S BACK if he beats Monson


----------



## RKing85

Monson is a guy who got tooled by Pedro Rizzo not all that long ago.

Fedor should be able to take him.


----------



## Noel

In my own opinion I don't think people are paying Bigfoot and Cormier enough respect. I already voiced my controversial opinion on Fedor, I think he's the most overated thing in the sports history. 

I actually think Big Foot was (before the Cormier fight) definitely comfortably sitting in the top 10 Heavyweights in the world. I also don't think people are paying Cormier enough respect for his display against Big Foot, that was Cormier showing his class not Big Foot being off the mark. Although it's not the most impressive CV, the guy is undefeated for a reason, and if he manages to topple Josh Barnett in an impressive fashion I think he allows himself to walk right into the UFC with his fists raised. 

On a side note, why on earth have Strikeforce not put the belt up for grabs yet? It was stupid from the start, Overeem was fighting so if he was to lose then the winner had obviously beaten the champion, yet he wouldn't have won the belt? I think Coker was secretly hoping he could have Overeem defend the title against Fedor.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall said:


> In my own opinion I don't think people are paying Bigfoot and Cormier enough respect. I already voiced my controversial opinion on Fedor, I think he's the most overated thing in the sports history.
> 
> I actually think Big Foot was (before the Cormier fight) definitely comfortably sitting in the top 10 Heavyweights in the world. I also don't think people are paying Cormier enough respect for his display against Big Foot, that was Cormier showing his class not Big Foot being off the mark. Although it's not the most impressive CV, the guy is undefeated for a reason, and if he manages to topple Josh Barnett in an impressive fashion I think he allows himself to walk right into the UFC with his fists raised.
> 
> On a side note, why on earth have Strikeforce not put the belt up for grabs yet? It was stupid from the start, Overeem was fighting so if he was to lose then the winner had obviously beaten the champion, yet he wouldn't have won the belt? I think Coker was secretly hoping he could have Overeem defend the title against Fedor.


The thing with Bigfoot is he's got a glass jaw, he's not a bad fighter but his chin is obviously very bad the people who saw the Kyle fight probably weren't too surprised when Cormier who probably would be fighting at 205 if his kidneys weren't shot KO'ed him, that loss pretty much brought an end to any "He'll beat Brock/Mir/Carwin" talk that was going around. If guys who fight/should be fighting at 205 are KO'ing him, what would happen if Mir tagged him, what would happen if Carwin connected on the guy?

Fedor's clearly past it and the Bigfoot fight showed it, I always believed if he fought Brock it'd go 50/50 but when Bigfoot demolished him, I knew that if Brock or Carwin ever got on top of him they'd absolutely wreck him.


----------



## Noel

How can you say Bigfoot has a glass jaw? He's been knocked out once in his whole career. The TKO loss to Pele was because the referee was an absolute retard and stopped the fight to early. Had that referee had a brain and saw that Bigfoot was defending himself fine, or if that fight happened now (where people know about Bigfoots BJJ skills) it would've been a completely different story.

I suggest you rewatch the Kyle fight also, the shot that sent him down could have easily been a "Werdum" possum, considering Bigfoot then takes around 20 clean shots to his face and still happily carries on working his BJJ.


----------



## Walls

Big Foot isn't a top 10 heavyweight, in my opinion. He wasn't going into the Cormier fight and he def. isn't now. And I don't think Big Foot has a glass jaw, Cormier fucking blasted him. As soon as that punch hit and with the sound it made in my head I said "Shit, wouldn't be surprised if that broke his hand" and sure enough it did. Cormier is just lucky he got the job done when he did or else he could have severely fucked up his hand further hitting that massive melon. I think Cormier is going to have problems with Barnett, though. If Barnett can get this do the ground he's going to put a collar on him and do whatever the fuck he wants to him. If he can't, I see him getting TKO'd. But the more realistic scenario is that Barnett gets him to the ground and taps him. Shit, Cormier's manager (or trainer, don't remember) even said they were hoping Barnett would lose.


----------



## Myers

Let's be realistic, SF is going to fold in February when it's contract with showtime expires. Since Cromier has a broken hand, we are not going to see the finals of the HW Grand Prix.


----------



## Walls

That will certenly be interesting if it happens. I hope it does, SF needs to go and then I never have to look at or hear from Frank Shamrock and Mauro Ranallo ever again. I swear to god, I fucking hate Mauro Ranallo. Someone needs to tell him that you don't have to scream all the fucking time. Plus, he has a very annoying voice and looks like a douche too. I say cherry pick the few who are worth it to go over to the UFC and they just cut everyone else.

I was on ufc.com and was reading the Tweets Of The Week and came across this:

Gangster Talk
Just another day at work... UFC.com to Chael: "What are your thoughts on your upcoming opponent, Brian Stann?" Chael: "Anderson Silva sucks" -UFC

:lmao


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall said:


> How can you say Bigfoot has a glass jaw? He's been knocked out once in his whole career. The TKO loss to Pele was because the referee was an absolute retard and stopped the fight to early. Had that referee had a brain and saw that Bigfoot was defending himself fine, or if that fight happened now (where people know about Bigfoots BJJ skills) it would've been a completely different story.
> 
> I suggest you rewatch the Kyle fight also, the shot that sent him down could have easily been a "Werdum" possum, considering Bigfoot then takes around 20 clean shots to his face and still happily carries on working his BJJ.


I don't think he's got the chin to hang with the heavyweights, glass chin might not have been an accurate description but I don't think he's got the chin to hang with the top six/seven guys out there. Cain, Junior, Mir, Carwin, and Brock can beat him, Werdum and Cormier already have, Barnett probably could too, and I'm not sure about Nog, I'm still out on if he's truly back or if Schaub is that fucking awful. Nog wouldn't be an issue anyway as they train together now but as far as Bigfoot goes I think he's 10-15 type material.


----------



## Noel

To be honest, when I thought about it, liquidizing Strikeforce is probably better for MMA. UFC can fish out the top talent to fight in the UFC, and all the rest of the talented guys that are just out of UFC contention or just havn't made an impact yet will go off and improve promotions like Bellator.


----------



## Brye

Just got UFC 117 at FYE for $6. 

Big Country reminds me of Cabbage in the sense that he got hit a million times and just didn't go down. Card looks really good so I'm excited to watch this and I loved the countdown which I just watched.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Brye said:


> Just got UFC 117 at FYE for $6.
> 
> Big Country reminds me of Cabbage in the sense that he got hit a million times and just didn't go down. Card looks really good so I'm excited to watch this and I loved the countdown which I just watched.


UFC 117 was one of the best UFC's of all time, you can never go wrong with that one, probably my favorite PPV of all time.


----------



## Brye

Watched the main card and I really liked it. (Y)

Gonna watch the prelims tomorrow. 

UFC is so good at hyping their fights.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Myers said:


> Let's be realistic, *SF is going to fold in February* when it's contract with showtime expires. Since Cromier has a broken hand, we are not going to see the finals of the HW Grand Prix.


If only this could happen to TNA already...


----------



## Noel

Anyone just see the Evan Dunham / Shamar Bailey fight? What a fight seriously, I was on the edge of my seat. Bailey literally has a chin made out of steel, I see some bright things for him.


----------



## GSB

does anyone have a stream for versus?


----------



## Cleavage

Shields got RAPED.


----------



## Stormbringer

Shields is such a wash lol...is SF talent just so beneath UFC talent.

So where does this fight put Ellenberger since he's got 5 straight and the most recent over Shields in devastating fashion.

...see GSP, if you press action you can hurt guys like Sheilds!


----------



## Helghan_Rising

He just FUCKED Shields up big time. Damn that was violent.


----------



## Rush

Didn't see the fight but Shields dad died a few weeks before the fight, his mind was probably elsewhere/massive adrenaline dump when the bell rang.

Shields has beaten a lot of top "UFC guys" DX. You honestly doubting his quality? ffs.


----------



## DR JUPES

Shields couldn't have fought at a worse time in terms of events in his personal life.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

I'm not taking anything away from Ellenburger. That was a fantastic display.


----------



## Stormbringer

He should have not fought if his personal life was offset. Hell I recently lost my grandmother I know what its like and yeah it takes a while but he shouldn't been in there if he wasnt ready.


----------



## Rush

Yes, people who get punched in the face for a living are the most rational people in the world.


----------



## Overrated

DX-Superkick said:


> Shields is such a wash lol...is SF talent just so beneath UFC talent.
> 
> So where does this fight put Ellenberger since he's got 5 straight and the most recent over Shields in devastating fashion.
> 
> ...see GSP, if you press action you can hurt guys like Sheilds!


Ye hes such a wash that he took 2 rounds off of GSP :no: Go look at his record and take a look at some of the top names hes beaten. 

Shields did not look right to me. If they have a rematch i think Shields takes it.


----------



## Noel

Man did Shields get blitzed.. I gotta admit I had to lol at him trying to take down the ref.

Still though, I think he should've called off the fight. If he lost then it was always going to be "it's because his father died 3 weeks before". No one knows what was going through Shields mind, if anything it could've spurred him on to fight at his best for his father. People are now always going to have that black spotted excuse on Ellenberger's performance which was outstanding.


----------



## Dark Church

Ellenberger is right behind GSP, Condit and Fitch now at WW. I say pull Hendricks from the Fitch fight and put Ellenberger in.


----------



## DR JUPES

DX-Superkick said:


> He should have not fought if his personal life was offset. Hell I recently lost my grandmother I know what its like and yeah it takes a while but he shouldn't been in there if he wasnt ready.


whilst that may be a tragedy and i'm sure it is for you, you don't know what he's going through just like he doesn't know what you're going through. he should have called it off but we don't know his reasoning why he didn't. 

was impressed by his opponent's performance though, was just a fast and sudden offence.


----------



## Noel

When they had the satellite feed on Versus it also finally kicked in that this week we get Bones vs Rampage, insanely pumped for that fight. And where the hell did Kos come from? I saw a hype vid on UFC.com and it said Kos vs Matt Hughes. I was like - what? I thought Kos was going to Middleweight and/or fighting Bonnar.

The card looks solid all throughout.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Diego got injured and Kos stepped in because he's wanted to fight Hughes for years...


----------



## Walls

You still haven't realized that the co-main event for 135 was changed because Diego got injured so now it's Kos/Hughes? 

And anyone questioning Sheild's worth after that fight is silly, he's one of the best in the world. If I were Jake, I wouldn't have fought. It would have been too much and you could see in the pre-fight video at the start that he had to hold back tears at one point. It must have been so terrible for him to have to sit in the back and warm up and not be able to talk to his dad, especially because it was out of nowhere. I really feel for the guy. However, if his dad had never died, Shield's still would have gotten blasted. That fight went exactly how I thought it was going to go. Shield's is the Damian Maia of the 170 division, basically and he needs to step up his striking. But not many people in that division are going to be able to take bombs like those so it will be interesting to see where Ellenberger goes from here. I like the idea of Fitch/Ellenberger.

And I thought the whole Jones/Rampage interview was interesting. Jones looked frazzled during it and didn't really know what to say while Rampage just looked pissed. It was funny at the end when Joe raised his eye brows after Quinton kept talking shit to him. Oh well, Jones is going to destroy Rampage and it's going to be awesome.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm glad I wasn't the only one that thought Bones looked frazzled during that interview. It almost seemed like he lacked confidence especially when Joe asked him what was gonna happen during the fight and all he had to say was he's gonna give a good performance in contrast to Rampage saying he's gonna whoop his ass and knock him out. Perhaps that's just Bones trying to appear more humble, but it does make you scratch your head for a second as to why he wouldn't say something like I'm gonna win. Maybe not take it to the extent as Rampage, but at least show some confidence in his ability to at least win the fight.

Still think Bones is gonna win though.


----------



## Noel

Ha, yeah, I completely let the Kos news slip through. Still not sure on the whole spy stuff. Rampage has a convincing story over this whole "faking an injury and it them came out in public" thing. But then I think, is there really much to spy on in a Rampage camp? The guy has been about the same thing his whole life, knocking you out. 

I'm putting this fight down to which Rampage shows up. If he can stuff those takedowns and get in close he might have a chance. But after re-watching the Bones/Rua fight, Bones looks so scary in every single position in the cage, it's hard to bet against him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

-Mystery- said:


> I'm glad I wasn't the only one that thought Bones looked frazzled during that interview. It almost seemed like he lacked confidence especially when Joe asked him what was gonna happen during the fight and all he had to say was he's gonna give a good performance in contrast to Rampage saying he's gonna whoop his ass and knock him out. Perhaps that's just Bones trying to appear more humble, but it does make you scratch your head for a second as to why he wouldn't say something like I'm gonna win. Maybe not take it to the extent as Rampage, but at least show some confidence in his ability to at least win the fight.
> 
> Still think Bones is gonna win though.


Jones is gonna win. He's just trying to put the ppv fight over by coming off weaker in the interview and less confident or something.


----------



## Walls

I'm not worried about Jones losing, at all. Could it happen? Sure. But not likely. Rampage is going to be too slow for Jones, which is going to be his first problem. His second problem is the problem pretty much everyone has with him and that's his massive, out of state reach. Rampage's third problem is that Jones is like a fencer, in that he can verrrry quickly jump in and out and more importantly get out before getting hit and that's a massive advantage we see him use with flying knees and kicks. Rampage's fourth problem is Jones take downs, he rag dolls guys and I see him doing exactly the same thing. Page's fifth problem is the downpour of elbows that are going to be coming after that take down. 

Jones' one and only problem with Rampage is his power. I like Jones' chances.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Walls said:


> I'm not worried about Jones losing, at all. Could it happen? Sure. But not likely. Rampage is going to be too slow for Jones, which is going to be his first problem. His second problem is the problem pretty much everyone has with him and that's his massive, out of state reach. Rampage's third problem is that Jones is like a fencer, in that he can verrrry quickly jump in and out and more importantly get out before getting hit and that's a massive advantage we see him use with flying knees and kicks. Rampage's fourth problem is Jones take downs, he rag dolls guys and I see him doing exactly the same thing. Page's fifth problem is the downpour of elbows that are going to be coming after that take down.
> 
> Jones' one and only problem with Rampage is his power. I like Jones' chances.


Do you think Jones can be knocked out by anybody or is he just too witty to ever get caught and when he does his chin is too strong anyways. A lot like GSP in some aspects if you look past GSP loss to Matt Serra. Except difference is Jones might take Rampage out in just one round even quicker than most of GSP's fights that usually go 2 rounds at the minimum.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Rampage is gonna be fighting with an 11 and a half inch reach dis-advantage, Jones can jab and kick him in the leg like he did to Shogun all day and score points with takedowns, if Jones fights smart and safe he'll cruise. Jones does gas even when he's winning but he beats the shit out of people in the process so it's no shock but I think Jones will fight real conservative and out-point Rampage.


----------



## Walls

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Do you think Jones can be knocked out by anybody or is he just too witty to ever get caught and when he does his chin is too strong anyways. A lot like GSP in some aspects if you look past GSP loss to Matt Serra. Except difference is Jones might take Rampage out in just one round even quicker than most of GSP's fights that usually go 2 rounds at the minimum.



Jones could get knocked out, yes. Rampage could land a bomb on the button and then we have a new champion. The problem with that is that Rampage is going to have to leap forward like Shogun did in order to hit him and he won't be able to catch him, I don't think. When you're fighting a guy who basically has the body and agility of a gazelle but the strength of a gorilla and he's got an 11 inch reach advantage on your slow ass, you're pretty much fucked unless you hit that hail mary. And Jones doesn't get hit that often because of his ability like I said before to leap in and out, so we don't really know what his chin is like. He might freak out when he gets hit hard by a guy like Rampage but I don't think his chin will be tested in this fight.


----------



## Myers

Anderson Silva would humble Jones on their feet, but Jones would smash Silva in the clinch and on the ground. 

The reach advantage shouldn't be problem for Rampage, in fact a large reach advantage could be a negative for Jones because Rampage works well in the pocket. If Rampage can get on the inside and not get tied up or taken down, he could do some real damage to Jones. With that being said, Jones is younger,faster, and stronger so I would still expect Jones to murk Rampage.

I have a cartoon hate for Kos, so I am really hoping for an upset.


----------



## Walls

Kos is a dick and that's why I like him. And Rampage working well in the pocket is exactly why I think he's fucked against Jones. Jones isn't going to let him get there while he keeps him at a distance with jabs and kicks.

Speaking of Jones, Sports Science did a thing on him about his reach and speed, very interesting: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/352617/Sports-Science-studies-Jon-Jones-reach-and-speed/


----------



## Helghan_Rising

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/09/19/the-mma-hour-with-alistair-overeem-cm-punk-bas-rutten-matt-mi/

Overeem, CM Punk, Ellenberger all on the MMA Hour now.


----------



## Walls

Thanks for that, I always forget to watch this until the next day or something and I really wanted to see this show.


----------



## Noel

No ****, I really like Alistair. He seems like such a laid back, cool dude. Can't wait for Punk now.


----------



## -Mystery-

They asked Punk if Nick Diaz would be a good fit for wrestling. Punk replied, "Yeah, if he showed up. You gotta show up for the towns, Nick." :lmao

EDIT: Sean McCorkle is killing it haha. 

"When I was moving my friends disappeared quicker than a bottle of vicodin at Karo Parisyan's house."

"When I was moving it felt like I left something behind so I went back and found Bisping still in the closet."

"Lesnar is more afraid to get hit than Rihanna on a cross country trip with Chris Brown."

:lmao


----------



## Noel

Yeah I love McCorkle, hope he gets another shot in the UFC soon and it's interesting to know that Andrei Arlovski's camp is ducking him.


----------



## Walls

The Jon Jones Uncle Tom joke was the best, love those two.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall said:


> Yeah I love McCorkle, hope he gets another shot in the UFC soon and it's interesting to know that Andrei Arlovski's came is ducking him.


Yeah my opinion of Arlovski really went down right there, Arlovski's name doesn't mean as much as it did in 2005, he's not a big star anymore and he's really lucky to be getting a fighter like McCorkle who atleast has a name.

On the topic of McCorkle's jokes, his Brett Rogers joke was amazing, I'm not a fan of his as a fighter but that fucker's funny as shit.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

MMAWeekly.com has confirmed Hendo/Shogun for UFC 139, that shit will be insane!!!!!


----------



## Walls

That's an interesting fight, I see Hendo taking it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Excited for Shogun/Henderson. My guess is the winner of that fight goes on to fight the winner of Davis/Machida to see who fights for the title after Evans.


----------



## Walls

Jones and Rampage are going to be on Jimmy Kimmel tonight at the same time. Should be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Noel

The Fox press conference is today also, between Dana, JDS and Cain. Don't expect too much drama but I'm interested to see if anythings different under Fox.


----------



## Walls

That's going to be a boring presser, neither man has much personality. Although JDS comes off to me as a legit awesome dude. I don't understand why people call GSP a robot, the real robot is Cain.


----------



## Myers

Walls said:


> That's going to be a boring presser, neither man has much personality. Although JDS comes off to me as a legit awesome dude. *I don't understand why people call GSP a robot,* the real robot is Cain.


I don't know how many times GSP has apologized after a fight for not finishing it just to say that he is fighting the top level of his division and that they are tough competitors. Just look at the press conference he had when Diaz no showed, he repeated the same answer at least three times. If I hear him say he is fighting for his legacy one more time, I will literally go to canada and check for his batteries myself.


----------



## Walls

If that's his honest answer and how he really feels, what else can you expect out of him? I'd rather listen to GSP go on all day about his legacy then have the life force sucked out of my body whenever someone asks Cain a question.


----------



## McQueen

GSP's been saying the exact same shit for a few years now. Last time he did something cool outside of the octagon was when he told Matt Hughes he wasn't impressed.


----------



## Rush

McQueen said:


> GSP's been saying the exact same shit for a few years now. Last time he did something cool outside of the octagon was when he told Matt Hughes he wasn't impressed.


----------



## Trigger

GSP seems like he struggles to articulate his english phrases, at least he made the effort to learn it though so if he say's the same thing every once in a while I'm not too bothered.


----------



## Noel

I'd rather be like GSP I think. Just finished watching the GSP/Kos Ultimate Fighter, Kos spent the whole season insulting George and how he was going to pound his face in etc then look at what happened. GSP was calmly saying he'd do his talking in the Octagon.

Obviously everyone would love to see a Chael Sonnen vs Rampage fight build but the loser will always end up looking like an idiot.


----------



## Noel

Rampage and Bones on Jimmy Kimmel:






"When I first saw you I thought you was the first black gremlin."


----------



## Noel

Alistair Overeem has split with Golden Glory -


> http://www.5thround.com/89748/alistair-overeem-splits-with-golden-glory-management-team/


Can't say I'm surprised but apparently seems there was some drama causing the split.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao Strikeforce now has three vacant belts because the UFC took the champions. Can we just fold this joke of a company already? UFC can take the other 5-10 guys worth a shit and the rest can go to Bellator and BAMMA.


----------



## Walls

Wonderwall said:


> Rampage and Bones on Jimmy Kimmel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "When I first saw you I thought you was the first black gremlin."


Jones: "It would be like Spider-Man fighting Frankenstein"

Very true. Jones got cocky as fuck though, not very humble anymore.


----------



## Noel

I do agree with Rampage that Bones seems more cocky than confident but then I know he did the same with Shogun signing his name as "Champ, 2011". I guess he's one of those believe and it will happen guys.


----------



## Walls

It's going to be funny to watch Rampage eat his words, along with a bunch of elbows as well.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Jones is pretty accurate with the Spider Man vs. Frankenstein comment, even Rashad said Rampage moves like Frankenstein, and Jones is athletic, lanky, and unorthodox, kinda like Spider Man.

A few spinning back kicks, throws and elbows, Rampage will be done.


----------



## Walls

Really looking forward to TUF tomorrow. Glad Mayhem is getting the exposure he deserves. I'm not that confidant he is going to beat Bisping, though. He's coming off a massive lay off and while he always stays his shape, in might be too much.

Dana confirmed today what we all pretty much knew already that the winner of Brock/Overeem will get a title shot.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Rampage by KTFO. Please God, make it happen.


----------



## Walls

My jaw will drop if he KO's Jones.


----------



## Noel

I love both guys but I'm backing Rampage to win. I wanna see him with the belt again just for the fanboy in me. That being said I think Jones has too many assets to his name and is going to pull out the victory and most likely finish Rampage. I think Rampage's only hope is that one punch we all know he has in him, so it's basically if he can hit Bones clean, and hitting Bones normally at all is going to be a huge task to climb.


----------



## Noel

On a side note, I suppose if Rampage did actually win, then he lost to Rashad, surely the UFC would have to put Jones back in the picture to fight Rashad as that's a sure-sold fight given the history they have between them.


----------



## Rush

Jones will beat the fuck out of Page.


----------



## Noel

The full countdown show is on UFC.com, really good watch, I recommend taking a look if you have a spare hour.


----------



## nazzac

Recording on ESPN uk tonight. Season 14 of Ultimate Fighter starts tonight guys.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Vitor Belfort is out of the fight with Cung Le. Wandy is his replacement.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/25329/ufc...rt-out-wanderlei-silva-in-against-cung-le.mma


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Cung Le vs. Wanderlei is gonna be fucking insane, someone's gonna get put to sleep quick.


----------



## Noel

Wandy's done if he loses this fight I think, and I'll safely back Cung Le for that fight also.


----------



## Walls

Wandy is fucked. I like this fight a lot better than the Vitor one, though.


----------



## Trigger

TUF trailer, looks like it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Walls

Obviously it's going to be awesome, it has Mayhem. He's going to be so, so relentless with Bisping. Going to be hilarious to watch. I watched the countdown show on ufc.com, was really interesting. That's one hell of a training facility Rampage is at. Jones was being kinda cocky again but nothing overly bad. But I would expect him to be cocky being a world champion at 24. I'm 24 as well and I couldn't fathom having to fight Rampage on Saturday and already being a champion, I would be the cockiest motherfucker ever as well. It has been interesting though to see how fame has slowly changed Jones.


----------



## S-Mac

Wandy has to be cut if he loses this fight exciting fight none the less.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

S-Mac said:


> Wandy has to be cut if he loses this fight exciting fight none the less.


Cut? Wandy needs to retire for good now. He's been getting KTFO left and right. He's going to end up like Gary Goodridge, with brain damage and parkinson's disease.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, I wouldn't let Wandy back in the cage if I were Dana.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

He should have retired after the Bisping fight, I'd hate to see him lose to a guy like Cung Le.

Also, winner of Shogun/Hendo gets the winner of Jones/Rampage vs. Evans.


----------



## Walls

A guy like Cung Le? You must not know much about him if you say it like that.


----------



## Emarosa

LOL Cung Le. 1-1 with Scott Smith.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> A guy like Cung Le? You must not know much about him if you say it like that.


I'm well aware of who he is, I know he's a fantastic kick boxer, but he's not really relevant in MMA, just because he beat the hell out of old man Shamrock doesn't make him a good fighter, he'll probably beat Wanderlei, but as a fan I don't wanna see Wanderlei lose to him, when Cung-Le's been out making movies and barely fighting.


----------



## Myers

I don't think Le will knockout Wandy, I see this fight similar to Silva/Bisping or Silva/Franklin. Hopefully Silva wins, I would rather see him in future fights then Cung Le.


----------



## Walls

I just watched the 135 presser from today and some guy asked Dana what he thought about Triple H's comments about the UFC needing to evolve and Dana said "Yeah, his father in-law is finally let him speak in public and eventually he'll stop saying dumb shit", or something along those lines, I don't remember the exact quote off the top of my head. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Rush

are you Americans going to subtitle Bisping b/c you can't understand English accents? 

might actually watch this season of TUF.


----------



## Walls

Wouldn't surprise me if some people legit needed them, he is hard to understand as it is and he talks fast on top of it.


----------



## Stax Classic

I didn't notice a problem with understanding Bispeng's accent.


----------



## Rush

Its just something i notice considering we get a fuckload of American programs down here. Was watching some documentary where they were talking to some chinese guru or something. He spoke perfect English just with a bit of an accent and it was subtitled. Utterly hilarious.


----------



## McQueen

Bisping I can easily understand. Terry Etim is a completely different story.


----------



## Walls

That was a bunch of bad ass fights.


----------



## Myers

Yeah these first two episodes were really great. The season looks very promising, possibly the best season ever.


----------



## DR JUPES

i don't find Bisping hard to understand at all, but he is a Mancunian like myself. also he was in Manchester the other day, i caught this on twitter but i'm at uni elsewhere 

this same situation also happened w/Chris Jericho.


----------



## Walls

Bisping would have to be extremely close to wherever I was for me to make any effort whatsoever to see him.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Nothing beats when they sub-titled James Toney.

Season looks good but I was shocked to see Micah Miller lose, I thought he was a shoe-in for sure.


----------



## Noel

> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/09/...c-135-boxing-controversy-and-spike-airing-be/


Awesome Dana interview, he absolutely rips on Larry Merchant.


----------



## Dark Church

UFC 135 is a two fight card because past Jones/Rampage and Koscheck/Hughes nothing looks interesting. Nate Diaz getting his ass handed to him again could be nice though.


----------



## Walls

Dana is always awesome. I was thinking last night that Dana is like Vince, only the exact opposite in the most awesome way.

And I'm looking forward to 135 as a whole. The card is pretty solid, and Rampage is going to get murdered. It will be a good night.


----------



## S-Mac

After the countdown show im actually pulling for Rampage now, dont like Jones attitude at all way too cocky.


----------



## Noel

Wow I just caught TUF 14. I would've paid money to see those fights, this is going to be one hell of a season for the fights. I lol'd at the end preview though, Bisping saying "Come on Koscheck" to the donkey.


----------



## Walls

If I were Jones, I'd be cocky as fuck as well. He's handling it better than I thought he would have.

I agree about the TUF fights, they were all awesome. Those little guys can go. This season looks to finally be entertaining again. I really, really hope Mayhem smashes Bisping but I'm having my doubts due to his lay off.


----------



## Noel

Jones is a tad cocky, but not to the point where he's going to look like an idiot if he gets knocked out. Rampage has guaranteed so many things and put Jones down, if he loses he just looks silly.


----------



## Noel

Oh shit, just tweeted by Rampage (http://twitter.com/#!/Rampage4real):



> Good news,we found the spy in our camp! Will tell u more after the fight


----------



## Walls

I really hope Rampage doesn't knock Jones out if for no other reason then I will probably be in another galaxy while watching it and that shit bums you out when you're like that. But honestly, there is NOTHING like watching fights in that state. The Anderson/Chael fight was the most goddamn exciting thing ever like that.

Lmao, oh shit son. I LOVE that Jones put a guy in there, what a smart move. It completely fucked with Rampage. But then again, it could easily have been just a guy telling Jones what's going on and Jones didn't instigate it himself. But of course that also means he kept getting info without stopping the guy so really that's no better. I love how Jones is slowly turning heel.


----------



## Noel

Makes you wonder if he spied on Shogun, or even his previous fights, or hey even if the Greg Jackson camp has spied on previous fighters. If I was Greg Jackson I'd be seriously worried right now, dependant on what kind of evidence Rampage comes up with this could seriously damage his camps reputation. They're known for being one of, if not the best, and if it comes out that they've been using spies in their fights it takes a hell of alot away from them.

This could really rock the sport dependant on how the media cling on to it.


----------



## Noel

Oh and I'd fucking LOVE to have seen a clip of Rampage confronting the spy, hopefully they filmed it.


----------



## Walls

This won't do shit to the sport and probably very little to Jackson's. Jackson's is still an amazing place to train and they almost always win their fights. People are going to go where the good training is regardless. I think it's funny how much of a big deal people are making out of this.

This just made me love Jones even more, tbh.

So, Rampage is even more pissed at Jones now because Jones walked up to one of Rampages coaches and talked shit to him :lmao

http://www.mmabay.co.uk/2011/09/23/...pected-his-coach”-at-the-open-workouts-today/

The heel turn continues. And the spy was confirmed today as someone who worked for the MusclePharm team and it's confirmed online that guy was fired too.


----------



## Emarosa

Wonderwall said:


> Awesome Dana interview, he absolutely rips on Larry Merchant.


Helwani + Dana is always good. Best MMA reporter by far (not that there's a lot of competition).

Edit: Just saw Helwani + Rampage interview. It's worth a watch. Rooting for Quinton but I think he's too one-dimensional for Bones.


----------



## Noel

So hyped for tonight. Going to mark out like mad if Rampage knocks Jones out but either way I'm looking forward to the winner vs Rashad.


----------



## Walls

Jones via murder, just like I predicted with Shogun.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm in full on hype mode. Let's get this shit going!


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Jones, Koscheck, Rothwell, Diaz, and Browne are who I'm picking tonight.

Gomi/Diaz weigh-in was awkward as shit.


----------



## AmEagle

Just hoping for a good fight tonight from Jones and Rampage which I think we'll see. Hoping Kos knocks Hughes the fuck out.


----------



## sportzinn

you peoples have much funny avatars and signature...


----------



## PuroresuPride18

My picks for tonight: (Main card only)

Takanori Gomi over Nate Diaz

Travis Browne over Rob Broughton

Mark Hunt overBen Rothwell

K-1 Hughes over Koscheck

Rampage over Jones

I'm probably 97% wrong and all my picks end up failing tonight though, lol. Still, I'm pulling for the legends tonight.


----------



## DR JUPES




----------



## Emarosa

Diaz/Gomi FOTN. Haduken v Gogo. 










I got Nate by UD. Could also be sub or TKO if Gomi gasses.


----------



## HBK_718

Picks:

Rampage by (T)KO
Koscheck by (T)KO
Hunt by KO
Browne by KO
Diaz by UD
Ferguson by (T)KO
Ring by Split Decision

I'm pumped for night; I haven't been this emotionally involved in a main-event since Silva & Belfort fought at U.F.C. 126.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

LMAO Ricardo Romero sucks.


----------



## Noel

Decent prelims so far, Mizugaki has some mean muay-thai.


----------



## killacamt

I love both Rampage and Jones however I'm pulling for Rampage... does anyone know if this is Koscheck first fight since losing to GSP last year??


----------



## Noel

Yeah this is Kos' first fight since the jabtastic fight last December with GSP.


----------



## HBK_718

The last Facebook prelim. was boring. I was hoping the attempted guillotines would end the torture.


----------



## HBK_718

*Nick Ring vs. Tim Boetsch
*
Nick Ring has a striking resemblance to Marcus Davis.

Round 1: Good round for Nick Ring. His movement, cautious shots, and discipline greatly benefited him. Tim was a little reckless with some of his punches but showed a good effort. 10-9, Ring.

Round 2: When Tim had Ring knocked down during the first 2 minutes, he could've locked on a guillotine. Tim needs to evolve from a brawler to a mixed martial artist. As soon as I finished typing the previous sentence, Tim locks on a guillotine choke. Ring showed some good patience and discipline, just waiting out the throat-crushing submission. Tim ended the round super strong with some powerful shots, a beautiful trip, and perfectly executed kimura. 10-9, Tim.

Round 3: I hate that black ring girl; she's ugly. BEAUTIFUL JUDO BY TIM! Excellent elbows BY TIM! I'm enjoying the diversity! 10-9, Tim.

29-28, mixed martial artist Tim. I enjoyed watching him showcase his variety of tools as the fight progressed. Good fight.

EDIT

I should've edited my previous post. If a mod can merge, that'd be cool.


----------



## Myers

Boetsch throwing guys around like a boss.


----------



## santesyu

If anyone wanna watch UFC 135 get at me!


----------



## HBK_718

*Aaron Riley vs. Tony Ferguson
*
I'm rooting for Tony Ferguson, let's go!

Round 1: A very excellent round for Tony Ferguson. He had Aaron Riley rocked and could've finished it if he was a little more aggressive. Ferguson has some serious power—Riley's jaw is broken. Riley did a good job at trying to mix it up but his broken jaw obviously interfered. Ferguson needs to improve his accuracy a bit and learn to mix it up. Other than that, good showing by Ferguson. I hope Riley recovers quickly; Riley made the right decision to not continue.

Time to enjoy some promotional content before the PPV starts. I enjoyed the Spike television preliminaries—I hope this is a sign of what's to come!


----------



## killacamt

it's showtime folks!!!!!


----------



## HBK_718

killacamt said:


> it's showtime folks!!!!!


Hell yeah brutha!

So fucking excited!

I hope we get some quick KOs in the main-card fights so we can get to the main-event already!


----------



## Proc

My first UFC PPV I'm watching live. Not going to watch it in one sessions, though. Already after 3am over here...


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Cant wait to see Bones knock Rampage the fuck out!

Even without the knockout, I just want Bones to win.

Also hoping to see Hughes slap Koscheck around good.


----------



## Noel

Nate is fucking BACK! That was like watching Anderson Silva, that was so insane how good he was.


----------



## killacamt

Nate shouldn't be allowed to talk, we can't understand what he is saying...


----------



## HBK_718

*Nate Diaz vs. Takanori Gomi
*
Rooting for: Nate Diaz

Round 1: AMAZING FIGHT FOR NATE DIAZ! Beautiful display of his numerous mixed martial arts tools. Crisp boxing, great submission attempts, and an entertaining personality to go along with it all. Takanori Gomi was schooled and looked like an amateur tonight. I can't wait to see Nate Diaz fight again.

A wonderful way to start off the night.


----------



## killacamt

I'm not too excited about this heavyweight fight...


----------



## BigWillie54

if you need your "fix" for UFC 135, pm me.


----------



## Emarosa

Nate looked gangsta. Shame to see how far Gomi's fallen, but I guess that's what happens when you refuse to evolve. No boxing or sub defence, just swing big and hope for a KO. That's not on in 2011.


----------



## HBK_718

*Travis Browne vs. Rob Broughton
*
Rooting for: Travis Browne

That "Superman Punch" knockout highlight is always amazing to watch.

Round 1: Decent round, nothing special. Travis Browne showed off some good footwork but missed a lot of shots, some which were really reckless. Rob didn't show-off anything memorable. 10-9, Browne.

Round 2: Very uneventful other than Browne's clinch-work. Browne really needs to sharpen up and learn a lot of stuff as Joe Rogan mentioned. He's not ready for the heavyweight elites. Thus far, this has been a horrible follow-up experience by Browne. 10-9, Browne.

Round 3: Uneventful. Browne is definitely not a top 10 Heavyweight like he claims he is. 10-9, Browne.

Browne should pick up an uneventful and disappointing unanimous victory. Send his Hawaiian ass back to the preliminaries.


----------



## seancarleton77

Nate Diaz is my hero! Now that is how you box and pull off transitions and submissions. Chael Sonnen is full of shit, Jujitsu clearly works!


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Damn that was brutal. War Hunt!


----------



## Cleavage

i hope Hughes fucks him up


----------



## AmEagle

Come on Kos.


----------



## Emarosa

Two heavyweight fights were embarrassing. Seriously


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Oh fuck .


----------



## killacamt

I didn't really expect Hughes to lose like that...


----------



## AmEagle

Kos has big power for a welterweight. I like how he stayed calm and picked his spots even when Hughes was landing his jab.


----------



## killacamt

I love the chain Rampage rocks all time...


----------



## killacamt

I don't even care who wins this fight, I just hope it's one hell of one...


----------



## Cleavage

killacamt said:


> I don't even care who wins this fight, I just hope it's one hell of one...


100% AGREE


----------



## BigWillie54

Incredibly Hawt said:


> 100% AGREE


can you please explain your sig?


----------



## killacamt

good win for Jones...


----------



## C-Cool

Jones just handled Rampage...

I guess Evans is the division's best bet right now to dethrone Bones. Since he knows him, and all...


----------



## Cleavage

BONES FUCKING JONES IS A BEAST!!!!


----------



## Cleavage

BigWillie54 said:


> can you please explain your sig?







The fact that you have not seen this yet :no:


----------



## BigWillie54

Incredibly Hawt said:


> The fact that you have not seen this yet :no:


:lmao:lmao:lmao
wow

now i know what that m12 achievement comes from.


----------



## HBK_718

Rampage needs a better coaching staff.


----------



## Emarosa

C-Cool said:


> Jones just handled Rampage...
> 
> I guess Evans is the division's best bet right now to dethrone Bones. Since he knows him, and all...


How did he handle him? Jones TDs were stuffed and his wrestling was nowhere near as dominant as previous fights. When Jones did get to mount, Rampage got rid of him quickly. Rampage did a good job defensively. Watch the fight again. He took very little real damage on the feet. 

Rampage's problem was that he set up to drag Jones into deep water and drown him. The only problem was, it didn't get that far. He threw almost nothing substantial offensively and allowed Jones to dictate distance and pace with his reach and kicks. 

You can't just stay on the outside when your reach gets dwarfed. Rampage was rarely on the inside and when he did get in he clinched.

Of course, that's to take nothing away from Bones. He executed his gameplan perfectly and made Quinton look for a way out.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I knew when Jones went down into guard and attempted the Triangle Scissors at the end of the round that the fight was all over. Rampage was confused and couldn't stump Jones the whole fight. The only highlights I have for Rampage in the fight was missing all those ridiculous death shot uppercut hooks and getting back up to his feet basically when Jones was on top at one point in one of the last 2 rounds. Jones dominated Quinton in every way in this fight yes even boxing because most of the fight was on the feet and Jones was landing more.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Impressive performance by Jon Jones. I didn't expect him to beat Rampage by submission but he proved me wrong. Jon Jones vs Rashad Evans will be a great fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Jon Jones has what could be a broken foot and he has hurt elbows.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Rashad's fucked unless he truly knows something we don't know, but practice is a hell of a lot different than the real fight.

I don't know, Machida, Shogun, Hendo, Rashad, Rampage, I just don't see anyone who can beat him at 205 right now.


----------



## TheShaw310

Anderson Silva is probably the only person who could beat Jones (barring some freak occurance like Serra/GSP).


----------



## Stormbringer

Helghan_Rising said:


> I don't know, Machida, Shogun, Hendo, Rashad, Rampage, I just don't see anyone who can beat him at 205 right now.


Silva....he has come up before. Not that it would happen or be a dream just putting it out there.


----------



## Emarosa

Rashad has the best chance to beat him. Speed, power, explosiveness and the ability to come in and out. Most importantly, he's definitely in Jones' head. That shit at the end of the fight when Jones was whining about Rashad was comical. 

This fight showed JJ is beatable - unfortunately the guy best equipped to do it should be a MW and JJ should be a HW.


----------



## Noel

Unless Rashad can take Bones down and stay on him, he is fucked. Rashad has good hands but if both Shogun and Rampage can't get past that insane 85.5" reach, Rashad has no chance. Jones is for real, and if he keeps up these performances people will be asking for Bones vs Anderson Silva rather than GSP. I think Bones is the most complete fighter in the sport behind GSP, and at 23 that is fucking saying something.

Anyway for me, the highlight of the night was the mesmerising performance by Nate Diaz, I was nearly putting money on him being cut from the UFC after tonight.


----------



## Walls

Incredibly Hawt said:


> The fact that you have not seen this yet :no:


:lmao

Oh my fucking god, that was hilarious. Thank you, kind sir.


So, Jones via murder as I said once again. It was a slow, methodical murder, but an execution either way. Jones completely broke Rampage. From walking out like Spider-Man, to the "Fuck you watch me flip you over my head because I fucking can" when the round was over, he completely got inside Rampage's head. I marked out when he choked him out too, it was amazing. That was as shocking to me as Brock tapping Carwin. Jones is so amazing to watch, I'm in awe every time he goes out there. He also makes me feel like shit because I'm 24 like him and he's in a cage strangling Rampage while I'm just sitting here 

Also, Nate Diaz looked fucking amazing. Beautiful performance to watch, he completely owned him. It's just a shame he sounds like he is mentally retarded, even more so than Nick.

Edit - Just watched this interview with Steven Seagal. Ariel interviewed him again, this guy is so full of shit it's coming out of his ears. Worth the watch, it isn't long: http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/09/25/steven-seagal-jon-jones-wasnt-himself-tonight/


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Oh my fucking god, that was hilarious. Thank you, kind sir.
> 
> 
> So, Jones via murder as I said once again. It was a slow, methodical murder, but an execution either way. Jones completely broke Rampage. From walking out like Spider-Man, to the "Fuck you watch me flip you over my head because I fucking can" when the round was over, he completely got inside Rampage's head. I marked out when he choked him out too, it was amazing. That was as shocking to me as Brock tapping Carwin. Jones is so amazing to watch, I'm in awe every time he goes out there. He also makes me feel like shit because I'm 24 like him and he's in a cage strangling Rampage while I'm just sitting here
> 
> Also, Nate Diaz looked fucking amazing. Beautiful performance to watch, he completely owned him. It's just a shame he sounds like he is mentally retarded, even more so than Nick.
> 
> Edit - Just watched this interview with Steven Seagal. Ariel interviewed him again, this guy is so full of shit it's coming out of his ears. Worth the watch, it isn't long: http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/09/25/steven-seagal-jon-jones-wasnt-himself-tonight/


LOL Seagal. He got choked out and shat himself by Gene Lebell (Rowdy Pipers & Bruce Lee's Judo instructor) and almost had his wrist broken by Mr. Perfect Curt Henning at an airport. He would have gotten killed at any MMA event, even in his "prime".


----------



## seancarleton77

Seagal is so hilarious, he acts as if he is actually an International treasure and his opinion matters. Classic. If Steven Seagal repeats a lie enough... it becomes an even bigger lie. That dude is full of shit, which is surprising after the Gene Lebell incident. I'm just waiting for the guy to claim he created the universe. Steven Seagal is such a habitual liar I heard the Tea Party hired him.


----------



## Noel

Seagal puts down Bones in that interview and seems grumpy because he called Bones and asked if he could come into his locker room before the fight and Bones declined out of respect for Greg Jacksons' camp.


----------



## T-C

The only man who would have a chance against Jones is Cain. Nobody at 205 has a chance.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

T-C said:


> The only man who would have a chance against Jones is Cain. Nobody at 205 has a chance.


I still think Machida has a chance. He has great takedown defense & his counter striking style works well against people with long reaches. He would just need a way to close the distance and get the (T)KO.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Also not sure if anyone notice, but last nights event was the home place of the UFC. But not once did I hear Rogan or Goldie mention it.

Anyone remember the first ever televised fight?


----------



## Walls

Still makes me laugh every time.


----------



## HBK_718

I'm loving Jones' emerging cocky attitude. Dude's got swag!

Him walking away from Rashad Evans after the fight was humorous as well.


----------



## Walls

Jones has slowly turned heel as of late, I love it. Once he mashes Rashad he's going to clean out the division for sure. But I don't know how well he would do at heavyweight.


----------



## Noel

I can only see a wrestler beating him right now, if Rashad can't beat him then he's holding that belt for a long, long time.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Gotta love uninformed MMA fans. You watch, the second Jon Jones loses you'll all write him off just like Machida.

Jon Jones is not the greatest light heavyweight in the world, he is not the second coming of Anderson Silva, he is NOT on par with guys like Anderson Silva, Georges St. Pierre or even Frankie Edgar. Jones has beaten who? Shogun Rua coming off a year long layoff and Rampage Jackson. Big fucking whoop, he's defended his title ONCE against a guy past his prime and he's the fucking greatest of all time? What the fuck? He's talented, yes, but he hasn't done the miles. He has the chance to be the greatest but I'm getting a bit sick of the hype train. There is a very good chance Rashad Evans can beat him, hell I'd even put money on Lyoto Machida beating him if they fought. People wrote him off because of one KO and a debatable split decision.

This isn't a case of Jones clearing out the division like St. Pierre and Silva have pretty much done (although some contenders can still step up). Jones is a product of circumstance, he only got the title shot after beating Ryan Bader (a man that Tito Ortiz took less time to beat mind you) because Rashad was injured, then only defended against Rampage because Jones had a little whinge about a sore hand which forced Evans to take another fight. People need to stop putting this kid on such a pedestal and wait and see before touting him as the best, because it can easily come crashing down. His performance against Rampage wasn't that impressive, he still has fuck all punching power, his takedowns are average.

He's flashy. Big deal. Rampage was able to see all his fancy spinning shit coming eventually. The difference between him and Silva is that Anderson Silva has skill and is innovative. Jon Jones is just flashy and has a huge reach. People are blinded by his "OMFG SPINNING ELBOW" and his 84 inch range that they think he's some sort of legend, which he very well COULD be in the future. But not right now.

Fuck.


----------



## Walls

:lmao


----------



## Didee

Nice info.


----------



## Noel

People aren't really bragging about him beating a rusty Shogun or Rampage. I think it's more to do with _how_ he beat them. I agree that Rashad has a good chance against him, I can literally only see a wrestler beating Jones right now, and like I said in a previous post, if Rashad doesn't beat him I think Bones holds the title for a long time.


----------



## -Mystery-

T Man said:


> Gotta love uninformed MMA fans. You watch, the second Jon Jones loses you'll all write him off just like Machida.
> 
> Jon Jones is not the greatest light heavyweight in the world, he is not the second coming of Anderson Silva, he is NOT on par with guys like Anderson Silva, Georges St. Pierre or even Frankie Edgar. Jones has beaten who? Shogun Rua coming off a year long layoff and Rampage Jackson. Big fucking whoop, he's defended his title ONCE against a guy past his prime and he's the fucking greatest of all time? What the fuck? He's talented, yes, but he hasn't done the miles. He has the chance to be the greatest but I'm getting a bit sick of the hype train. There is a very good chance Rashad Evans can beat him, hell I'd even put money on Lyoto Machida beating him if they fought. People wrote him off because of one KO and a debatable split decision.
> 
> This isn't a case of Jones clearing out the division like St. Pierre and Silva have pretty much done (although some contenders can still step up). Jones is a product of circumstance, he only got the title shot after beating Ryan Bader (a man that Tito Ortiz took less time to beat mind you) because Rashad was injured, then only defended against Rampage because Jones had a little whinge about a sore hand which forced Evans to take another fight. People need to stop putting this kid on such a pedestal and wait and see before touting him as the best, because it can easily come crashing down. His performance against Rampage wasn't that impressive, he still has fuck all punching power, his takedowns are average.
> 
> He's flashy. Big deal. Rampage was able to see all his fancy spinning shit coming eventually. The difference between him and Silva is that Anderson Silva has skill and is innovative. Jon Jones is just flashy and has a huge reach. People are blinded by his "OMFG SPINNING ELBOW" and his 84 inch range that they think he's some sort of legend, which he very well COULD be in the future. But not right now.
> 
> Fuck.


Bravo.


----------



## Mon Joxley

People used to rant and rave the same way about Lyoto Machida. But as soon as he lost they swept him under the rug and hopped on board the Jon Jones bandwagon. Him having his way with a rusty Shogun and Rampage Jackson doesn't surprise me. Rashad Evans pretty much had his way with Rampage as well last year and completely demolished Tito Ortiz. But Jon Jones is the flavour of the month so he gets all the hype and all the columns written about him about how he's the greatest Light Heavyweight. Very disputable if you ask me.


----------



## Walls

I never wrote Machida off. I still think he's absolutely fascinating to watch and has a very intelligent style.


----------



## Rush

Was on the Bones Jones wagon long ago but i agree that he's getting way too much hype. Still an absolute boss fighter but putting him on Silva or GSP's level or saying that Cain is the only one who can beat him is asinine. Ftr CAIN would demolish Jones if they fought.


----------



## Mon Joxley

I've seen people do the same thing with Cain Velasquez. They think because he beat Brock for the belt that he's in the same league as Silva and St. Pierre. Cain Velasquez isn't deserving of the hype either. He's good, sure. He's the champ, but he's yet to defend it and so far the only big names he's really beaten are an over-the-hill Minotauro Nogueira and a diverticulitis-diagnosed Lesnar. If he gets past Junior dos Santos he'll have earned some of it, but he still has a far way to go before being called the best Heavyweight in MMA right now, especially with someone like Alistair Overeem coming in to the UFC and the winner of the Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix possibly coming over as well (which will most likely be Josh Barnett). With Brock apparently healthy now who knows what's in his future as well.

It's mostly UFC fans or "Zuffa Zombies" as I've seen some people refer to them, that seem to over-hype these up-and-coming fighters that pull out a couple of impressive wins or win the belt of an at-the-time shallow division (in Jones case it was merely right place, right time). We don't see anybody singing the praises of one particular Lightweight because the division is so competitive at the moment that it's really anybody's ballgame. Because the heavier divisions aren't as stacked, the fighters stand out a lot more thus they look more impressive than they really are and people tend to make them out to be something more.


----------



## Walls

T Man said:


> I've seen people do the same thing with Cain Velasquez. They think because he beat Brock for the belt that he's in the same league as Silva and St. Pierre. Cain Velasquez isn't deserving of the hype either. He's good, sure. He's the champ, but he's yet to defend it and so far the only big names he's really beaten are an over-the-hill Minotauro Nogueira and a diverticulitis-diagnosed Lesnar. If he gets past Junior dos Santos he'll have earned some of it, *but he still has a far way to go before being called the best Heavyweight in MMA right now, especially with someone like Alistair Overeem coming in to the UFC and the winner of the Strikeforce Heavyweight Grand Prix possibly coming over as well (which will most likely be Josh Barnett). With Brock apparently healthy now who knows what's in his future as well.*
> 
> It's mostly UFC fans or "Zuffa Zombies" as I've seen some people refer to them, that seem to over-hype these up-and-coming fighters that pull out a couple of impressive wins or win the belt of an at-the-time shallow division (in Jones case it was merely right place, right time). We don't see anybody singing the praises of one particular Lightweight because the division is so competitive at the moment that it's really anybody's ballgame. Because the heavier divisions aren't as stacked, the fighters stand out a lot more thus they look more impressive than they really are and people tend to make them out to be something more.



If you want to talk about overrated, look no further than Overeem. He barely got past Werdum and his previous 4 fights before that weren't against top level guys. I still enjoy watching him fight, but he's completely overrated. The exact same thing can be said for Barnett, and I enjoy watching him as well. Both of these guys aren't fighting top level guys at all so to use them as an example is silly. Especially when comparing them to Cain.

I've always thought it is funny when guys like Cain and Jones get high praise from the vast majority of all their peers and guys like Dana White all say how amazing they are and then you get some guy on the internet thinking he knows more than those guys and saying they aren't shit and then says something cunty like "Gotta love uninformed MMA fans".


----------



## Josh

who is the greatest lhw in the world t man? in ur opinion


----------



## Rush

CAIN wasn't hyped before his fight with Lesnar (aside from my fellow CAIN TRAIN peeps), he's earned the praise in beating Lesnar who was 100% healthy in that fight.



> We don't see anybody singing the praises of one particular Lightweight because the division is so competitive at the moment that it's really anybody's ballgame. Because the heavier divisions aren't as stacked, the fighters stand out a lot more thus they look more impressive than they really are and people tend to make them out to be something more.


Got to love the illogical nature of this post. Saying someone is the best in the world in an 'unstacked' division isn't overrating anymore than saying Fighter A is a top lightweight.


----------



## -Mystery-

Joe Rogan's verbal fellatio of Bones on Saturday was one of the most embarrassing things I ever heard. Hearing him say that was the best performance anyone has put on in quite sometime had me in stitches, especially considering how Silva just completely annihilated Okami a month earlier.


----------



## Walls

I liked Rogan's commentary during the fight because I'm a massive Jones fan and I was marking out at how he was owning Rampage. But I went back and watched the fight again and the second time around I really noticed it. It doesn't really bother me at all but I could see why it would bother some people. One comment Rogan made about Jones did bother me, though. In the Shogun fight after Jones took Rua down at one point Rogan said something like "It's like a man in there with boys". I thought that was very disrespectful, although un-intentional. Rogan wouldn't disrespect Shogun like that on purpose, I just think he was caught up in the moment. And honestly, Jones fucking destroyed Rua so I could see why he would get so hyped up. Rogan also hugged Jake Shields' nuts hard when he fought Kampmann as well.

But this will all pale in comparison when Mayhem gets in there to fight Bisping. Rogan and Mayhem are really close and he's going to be hugging his nuts for dear life during his fights.


----------



## Myers

The only thing Evans has over jones is his wrestling and possibly the speed. If Rashad can take him down and wear him out deep into the fight we can see how jones can hold up in the stamina. I believe that once Jones fight Evans and Machida, there won't be anyone in the LHW division for a while. 

I am calling it now, Jones will elevate to the GSP,Anderson, and Aldo level in the next 12 months. He will wipe out the divison.


----------



## Walls

He may not even get Machida, as I believe in the near future he is fighting Phil Davis. I don't think Davis deserves a title shot if he wins. But obviously if Machida loses there goes that fight with Jones for awhile, assuming Jones still has the belt at that time (which he will).


----------



## Rush

Davis is still out with his knee, he's not fighting Macheda soon.


----------



## Myers

Machida/Rampgage II could happen, but the first fight was boring except for the last 3 minutes. Machida has really no one to face now in the LHW division. I guess he could run through Rich Franklin or Ttto Ortiz.


----------



## Walls

I didn't think Rampage/Machida was boring at all, I wouldn't mind seeing it again down the road. It'd be funny to watch Machida blast Franklin, so I'm all for that. I'd also be interested in Machida/Tito 2. Machida/Griffin could also be a possibility in the future and I'm quite positive if that happens Machida does cartwheels around him and finishes him.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Walls said:


> If you want to talk about overrated, look no further than Overeem. He barely got past Werdum and his previous 4 fights before that weren't against top level guys. I still enjoy watching him fight, but he's completely overrated. The exact same thing can be said for Barnett, and I enjoy watching him as well. Both of these guys aren't fighting top level guys at all so to use them as an example is silly. Especially when comparing them to Cain.


How are they overrated? They're a couple of guys that have actually earned their praise. Sure Overeem's last fight wasn't entertaining but you can mostly blame Werdum for pulling guard every time Overeem threw a punch and moving around on his ass for 5 rounds. I was a fan of Overeem back when Dana White was badmouthing him every chance he got. Now that he's in the UFC watch as Dana gets on his knees and puts over Alistair as one of the greatest heavyweights in the game and so he should since he's a promoter. Alistair Overeem may not have fought top competition recently, but neither has Cain Velasquez really. You forget that UFC is the most popular MMA promotion in the world thus the majority of people's rankings are biased. Just because someone isn't taking on UFC fighters doesn't mean they can't easily beat them. Overeem is in a league of his own when it comes to heavyweight striking. UFC's Heavyweight division is one of the most shallow so calling anybody "top 10" doesn't say a lot and calling Velasquez #1 after beating next to nobody and he hasn't even defended his title says even less.



Walls said:


> I've always thought it is funny when guys like Cain and Jones get high praise from the vast majority of all their peers and guys like *Dana White* all say how amazing they are and then you get some guy on the internet thinking he knows more than those guys and saying they aren't shit and then says something cunty like "Gotta love uninformed MMA fans".


It's Dana White's job to praise his fighters. As if he's going to go out at press conferences and interviews and say "so-and-so sucks". Some of the shit that comes out of that dude's mouth is ridiculous, but he's just doing his job and he has a lot of people convinced. Jon Jones is talented, so is Cain Velasquez, but calling them the best because they have a piece of metal around their waist is debatable. Could be true, could be untrue, but putting them in the same league as Georges St. Pierre and Anderson Silva is beyond ludicrous, they have yet to prove their worth, they've yet to overcome adversity and especially when it comes to Jon Jones, have not shown us that they're good all-round fighters (I'm talking about Jones lack of striking power and to a lesser extent his average take downs).

This is where the term "Zuffa Zombie" came from.


----------



## Walls

I think you're far too critical. Jones deserves the praise he gets. Do I think he is the next Anderson Silva? Absolutely. Do I think he is on Anderson's level now? No. As far as Jones' average take downs go, I guess you missed him rag dolling guys and throwing them head over heels through the air. His punching power will develop more over time. And even if he never gets to the point where he has one punch KO power, that doesn't matter. He'll still put you on your back, use his size to posture up and then drop elbows on you. That's all you need, really. And to say Jones isn't well rounded is just stupid.

Judging by how you view things, unless you've beaten almost everyone in your division like Anderson or GSP you don't deserve massive hype.


----------



## Rush

T Man, walls is way too high on anything UFC but do you know whats worse than that? PRIDE fanboys and anti-Dana fanboys which you clearly foot the bill for.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Rush said:


> T Man, walls is way too high on anything UFC but do you know whats worse than that? PRIDE fanboys and anti-Dana fanboys which you clearly foot the bill for.


That'd be true if I had actually watched more than 3 or 4 Pride events and hated everything Dana White did/said. I like Dana White, he's a good businessman, very knowledgeable, but at the same time he has a job to do and he says a lot of stuff that isn't always correct. He also talks a lot of shit about people not in the UFC which isn't really good. He also thought the idea of a reality show was terrible. So Dana White isn't always right. Seems like a cool dude but that's why he's so popular I suppose, he comes across as a guy you'd share a beer with. People forget that he's just doing his job most of the time.

It's more so the hype that some members of the MMA community are giving guys like Jones and Velasquez and the columns I read on some websites. You can't compare Jon Jones to Anderson Silva at all after only being in two title fights and fighting only two former champions, one of which coming off a long layoff and another who's seen better days. Not taking anything away from those wins but a win over Rampage Jackson in 2011 isn't the same as a win over Rampage Jackson in 2005-2008. Yeah he's rag-dolled guys like Stephan Bonnar and Matt Hamill and he was impressive but they're not even gatekeepers of the division, as much as I like both Bonnar and Hamill. Jones still has a way to go before I consider him on the level of the rest of the UFC champions, same goes for Velasquez.

I'm surprised more people don't talk about Dominick Cruz and Frank Edgar. Cruz has picked apart just about every opponent and avenged his only loss, has some awesome stand-up and Edgar is the only person to beat B.J. Penn at Lightweight twice and he did so in a row in championship fights. He also came back from adversity in the second Gray Maynard fight which I think he should have won but nonetheless he's shown that he's a fighting champion worthy of being in the same discussion as Georges St. Pierre and Anderson Silva (although he definitely isn't on their level as a fighter, as far as what he's accomplished he's definitely earned some major respect). But hey, I guess that goes to show it's not about who's the most skilled. I still look at Jon Jones as the flavour of the month. If you disagree look at how little people are talking about Lyoto Machida.


----------



## Rush

Cruz has 3 impressive 'names' on his resume, Benevidez, Faber and Bowles. By your logic with Jones, Faber (as much as i love the bloke) clearly isn't the fighter he was when he dominated featherweight and is 4-4 in his last 8 fights. As for Bowles, who's to say his only 'name' victory over Torres wasn't a fluke (another fighter who has seen better days).

Edgar has a far more impressive resume and is deserving of his hype. He lost the first fight against Penn imo and a draw was fair enough in the 2nd Maynard fight. He lost the first in a clear 10-8 round and he did not win the next 4 after that. As for the first Penn fight, Edgar's feints and movement clearly won over the judges seeing as he didn't do much and was nowhere near close to winning.

At the age of 24, Jon Jones has a record of 14-1, is LHW champion in the UFC and is the youngest champion in UFC history. Anderson Silva at the same age was an unknown Brazillian with a 2-0 record. There is a reason as to why he gets hyped, he's crushed everyone who's been in the cage with him, he has the look, the attitude and the 'brand' of a champion and he's an easy sell for the UFC. Is he overhyped? of course, but there is a clear reason as to why thats the case.


----------



## Emarosa

Myers said:


> The only thing Evans has over jones is his wrestling and possibly the speed.


This type of JJ nut-hugging is embarrassing.


----------



## Trigger

Even if you don't like Jones(which I don't) it is hard not to appreciate that he has a lot going for him. It's pretty hard to see anyone in the current top tier of the LHW division being able to take him out, and I think even an anderson silva fight wouldn't be as one sided as most expect.

Whatever the situation people are going to be paying to see him fight, or to see him get his ass kicked. Just a shame that I don't see the latter happening any time soon.


----------



## Josh

how is edgar anywhere near gsp and anderson silva levels? gsp has lost maybe 1 round (debatable) in almost 3 years and anderson is obvious. edgar got his ass beat twice by gray maynard and lost their lw title fight imo. 

jones hasn't really shown much of a weakness yet while machida was 3 seconds away from being choked out by tito ortiz. i don't think jones is the best in the world either, but it's tough to see who can beat him at lhw.


----------



## Rush

Emarosa said:


> This type of JJ nut-hugging is embarrassing.


Jones is going to wipe the floor with Evans tbh.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Machida/Rampgage II could happen, but the first fight was boring except for the last 3 minutes. Machida has really no one to face now in the LHW division. I guess he could run through Rich Franklin or Ttto Ortiz.


I'd wait and see how Shogun/Hendo shakes out before committing Machida to anything. If Shogun/Hendo ends quick and the winner isn't medically suspended, a fight with Machida makes sense.


----------



## Myers

Emarosa said:


> This type of JJ nut-hugging is embarrassing.


Nut hugging, that's funny. Look at all of his fights, he has never been remotely tested against different types of fighters. Evans stand up is rudimentary at best, and his submission skills are non existent. His only claim to fame was knocking out Liddell and we all know his chin was made of glass at that point in his career. Sure he TKO'd Griffin but Forrest can't fight his way out of a paper bag. This fight will be similar to the Machida fight except I can see evans getting submitted in the third round.




-Mystery- said:


> I'd wait and see how Shogun/Hendo shakes out before committing Machida to anything. If Shogun/Hendo ends quick and the winner isn't medically suspended, a fight with Machida makes sense.


The only problem is that leaves a very long layoff for Machida, I don't think he would want to wait another 8 months or so before he can face the winner.


----------



## Emarosa

Myers said:


> Nut hugging, that's funny. Look at all of his fights, he has never been remotely tested against different types of fighters.


What type of fighters? A one-legged out of shape Shogun? 



> Evans stand up is rudimentary at best, and his submission skills are non existent. His only claim to fame was knocking out Liddell and we all know his chin was made of glass at that point in his career. Sure he TKO'd Griffin but Forrest can't fight his way out of a paper bag.


So I guess the only other notable fighter JJ beat is a bum since he lost to Griffin.



> This fight will be similar to the Machida fight except I can see evans getting submitted in the third round.


Even though JJ doesn't have KO power like Machida and isn't faster than Evans.

Yeah, like I said, JJ nut-hugging is out of control.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> The only problem is that leaves a very long layoff for Machida, I don't think he would want to wait another 8 months or so before he can face the winner.


Like I said, all depends on how the fight shakes out. If the winner comes out unscathed, I don't see the big deal with fighting Machida in Japan. Sometimes an extended layoff beats just feeding someone an opponent, which is what would happen with Machida.


----------



## Myers

Emarosa said:


> What type of fighters? A one-legged out of shape Shogun?


Don't make excuses for Shogun, he could have backed out of the fight if he felt he wasn't ready. 

There are only 3-4 notable fighters right now in the LHW division and Jones finished two of them with ease. Rampage hasn't been finished in a fight in over six years, and hasn't been subbed in ten. 



> Even though JJ doesn't have KO power like Machida and isn't faster than Evans.


Apparently he had enough power to have shogun tap out to strikes












> Yeah, like I said, JJ nut-hugging is out of control.


All I did is point out the facts.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Not a big fan of the Feather/Bantam divisions but I look forward to Michael McDonald vs Johnny Eduardo at 136.


----------



## Walls

I thought the winner of Hendo/Rua was next after Rashad? Or am I just crazy?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Emarosa said:


> Even though JJ doesn't have KO power like Machida and isn't faster than Evans.
> 
> Yeah, like I said, JJ nut-hugging is out of control.


KO power like Machida? This is just flat-out misleading.

Machida was A) 31 years old when he KO'd his first fighter B) 13 fights into his career.

Jones is 24, with 16 fights in his career. There is plenty of time for his KO power to develop. Machida is proof of this. 

But this goes to a different point, when do you need KO power to be a world-class fighter? And regarding speed .. that's subjective. But even with Evans being fast, Jones' reach can negate that quickness. 

For the record, I like JJ..but he just beat one of my favorite fighters so I'm not exactly enthralled with the guy.


----------



## Walls

I can see the Jones hate getting to Cena/Orton levels pretty soon, which is ridiculous. Jones hasn't been tested yet and people for some reason view that as a negative. I view it as he's so good at what he does that he doesn't take much damage that often. With his massive reach, guys have to leap forward just to hit him. And his long legs and strong base leads me to believe that his take down defense is probably pretty damn good. I'm not saying Rashad won't be able to take him down, I just think it's going to be really difficult for him. Plus, Evans isn't exactly spectacular off his back. When (not if) Jones put Rashad on his back he doesn't really have to worry about getting subbed. I can easily see him holding Rashad down and wearing him out to a later round TKO or sub.


----------



## DR JUPES

Jones hasn't been tested b/c he is inhumanely massive. Rampage who i'm not a fan of couldn't even get close to punching range on Jones b/c his limbs are just massive. and when you have a guy that big you can't just take him down either, he's very difficult. in a sense Jones is blessed with this size that he can get away with these quite silly and almost sibling like attacks spinning elbows. he's like a kid in school who wasn't a good fighter or tough necessarily but you wouldn't dare fight b/c he was just too big to beat.


----------



## Walls

Jones' reach is going to be a problem for everyone, it's a massive advantage.

Apparently the UFC may be putting on two shows at the same time soon: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/354584/UFC-planning-two-shows-in-one-night-maybe-in-Feb/

GSP has also brought in Dan Hardy to help him with his striking while preparing for Condit. I don't know how smart it is to bring in a guy who got KTFO by your next opponent to help you with striking against him, but GSP knows what he doing I guess.


----------



## Stormbringer

Fucking lol GSP!

The only two negatives I see with Jon smoked is that a) he's young and experience is a weapon he doesn't have yet and b) he hasn't been humbled yet. He's undefeated and his only loss is cause he beat a guy up the wrong way. Look at GSP and Silva both men have losses on their records, why cause they needed to learn where they were weak and guess what they did and neither has lost since.

Until Jones loses or hell is remotely tested he can't see his full potential. Now if he is the next Fedor then holy hell this is gonna be a wild ride.


----------



## RKing85

how can not be a fan of FW and BW?!?!?!?

The most exciting fights in the UFC by a country mile. When WEC was going strong, give me a so-so WEC card over a good UFC card anyday.


----------



## seancarleton77

RKing85 said:


> how can not be a fan of FW and BW?!?!?!?
> 
> The most exciting fights in the UFC by a country mile. When WEC was going strong, give me a so-so WEC card over a good UFC card anyday.


I can't disagree with that, WEC was the tits!


----------



## Emarosa

Myers said:


> Don't make excuses for Shogun, he could have backed out of the fight if he felt he wasn't ready.
> 
> There are only 3-4 notable fighters right now in the LHW division and Jones finished two of them with ease. Rampage hasn't been finished in a fight in over six years, and hasn't been subbed in ten.


Rampage was a great fighter, but he's one-dimensional and was never going to trouble Jones unless he tried to get inside, which he didn't.

Also, you didn't address your blatant hypocrisy on Griffin.



> Apparently he had enough power to have shogun tap out to strikes


fpalm

Dude, that's not evidence of KO power. It was a solid liver shot after accumulated damage. Shogun broke mentally and gave up, just like he did against Griffin 1 (there's that name again). He still had all his faculties.

It's like saying GSP is a KO machine because he finished Serra with knees to the body. Serra wasn't rocked, he just wanted out.



> All I did is point out the facts.


No, you made 2+2=5 leaps of logic. There are a lot of reasons why JJ is a great fighter, you don't need to invent them.


----------



## Rush

RKing85 said:


> how can not be a fan of FW and BW?!?!?!?
> 
> The most exciting fights in the UFC by a country mile. When WEC was going strong, give me a so-so WEC card over a good UFC card anyday.


so-so WEC card? there were never any so-so cards :side: WEC was my favourite promotion by far, they always delivered.


----------



## Myers

Emarosa said:


> No, you made 2+2=5 leaps of logic. There are a lot of reasons why JJ is a great fighter, you don't need to invent them.


All I did was say that Evans had the speed and the wrestling on jones and that is it. You are the one implying that I don't know what I was talking about. That I am some blind JJ follower. I didn't invent anything, the proof was in his fights. 

What hypocrisy about Griffin? Forrest Griffin is mediocre on his feet, terrible on the ground, and even worse on his back. He barely beats Rampage(a one dimensional fighter like you said) and barely finished completely shot shogun who just laid there and gave up his back. His brawling style worked for about 2 years until everyone figured him out and his same one,two punch/leg kick combination. Lucky for him he got to fight over the hill fighters for a couple of years before getting his face bashed in by a Shogun who just got off another knee surgery. Forrest Griffin hasn't been relevent since 2008.


----------



## Walls

Forrest seems to be a little injury prone as well, if I remember correctly. Plus, while funny sometimes more often than not he's a huge asshole. Which just makes his fight against Anderson that much funnier to me. I've watched that fight probably about 40 times, it's like a comedy to me.


----------



## Myers

Yeah Forrest has that reoccurring injury where he gets punched in the face and falls asleep.


----------



## Emarosa

Myers said:


> All I did was say that Evans had the speed and the wrestling on jones and that is it. You are the one implying that I don't know what I was talking about. That I am some blind JJ follower. I didn't invent anything, the proof was in his fights.
> 
> What hypocrisy about Griffin? Forrest Griffin is mediocre on his feet, terrible on the ground, and even worse on his back. He barely beats Rampage(a one dimensional fighter like you said) and barely finished completely shot shogun who just laid there and gave up his back. His brawling style worked for about 2 years until everyone figured him out and his same one,two punch/leg kick combination. Lucky for him he got to fight over the hill fighters for a couple of years before getting his face bashed in by a Shogun who just got off another knee surgery. Forrest Griffin hasn't been relevent since 2008.


I don't understand you. You say Griffin is a bum, you acknowledge he beat Rampage and Shogun and then you go on to claim that Shogun and Rampage are incredible wins on JJ record.

And all Rashad has over JJ is wrestling and speed? Rashad's boxing is better. He has one-shot KO power. His jitz is better and arguably his top control is better. Rashad has fought at HW against guys with a huge reach. And most importantly he's in JJ head.

Edit: Did you really just use an Anderson Silva gif to discredit Griffin?

fpalm


----------



## Myers

Emarosa said:


> I don't understand you. You say Griffin is a bum, you acknowledge he beat Rampage and Shogun and then you go on to claim that Shogun and Rampage are incredible wins on JJ record.
> 
> And all Rashad has over JJ is wrestling and speed? Rashad's boxing is better. He has one-shot KO power. His jitz is better and arguably his top control is better. Rashad has fought at HW against guys with a huge reach. And most importantly he's in JJ head.
> 
> Edit: Did you really just use an Anderson Silva gif to discredit Griffin?


No I showed those GIF's to show how many times he was embarrassed in a fight, I could of also showed the GIF when Jardine dropped him too. 

Sorry but evans isn't a better boxer, and he has only KO one person and it was Liddell and he doesn't have a chin at all. JJ reach is going negate anything Evans can do on his feet, if Rampage couldn't touch Jones, what is evans really going to do. Evans also looked really good in the stand up against Thiago Silva too. His Jitz is better? When has he submitted anyone when he had them taken down? I don't recall him choking out rampage in their fight and he repeatably took him down. Rashad fought mostly cans at HW and only did it while on TUF, I think even someone as dense as you would noticed how much this sport has evolved since 2006. 

The difference between Forrest and JJ is that he actually finishes his opponents decisively. He doesn't out point a guy and just barely win Like griffin(see his fights with Rampage,Franklin,Ortiz). Like I was saying many posts ago, JJ is going to wipe out his division and make everyone look amateurish much like GSP,Silva, and Aldo did. He has the best training camp in MMA, he has sparred with Evans before, and also he is continuing to get better in MMA, he isn't even in his prime yet.


----------



## Emarosa

Myers said:


> No I showed those GIF's to show how many times he was embarrassed in a fight, I could of also showed the GIF when Jardine dropped him too.
> 
> Sorry but evans isn't a better boxer, and he has only KO one person and it was Liddell and he doesn't have a chin at all. JJ reach is going negate anything Evans can do on his feet, if Rampage couldn't touch Jones, what is evans really going to do. Evans also looked really good in the stand up against Thiago Silva too. His Jitz is better? When has he submitted anyone when he had them taken down? I don't recall him choking out rampage in their fight and he repeatably took him down. Rashad fought mostly cans at HW and only did it while on TUF, I think even someone as dense as you would noticed how much this sport has evolved since 2006.
> 
> The difference between Forrest and JJ is that he actually finishes his opponents decisively. He doesn't out point a guy and just barely win Like griffin(see his fights with Rampage,Franklin,Ortiz). Like I was saying many posts ago, JJ is going to wipe out his division and make everyone look amateurish much like GSP,Silva, and Aldo did. He has the best training camp in MMA, he has sparred with Evans before, and also he is continuing to get better in MMA, he isn't even in his prime yet.


Dude, you are legit deluded. JJ is a long way from being on Anderson/Aldo/GSP level and likely won't ever get there. The fact that you think JJ will be better than Anderson - a guy who went up in weight and demolished the guy who just lost the best. And I don't doubt that you think Jones can beat Lesnar.

Rashad is the better boxer. His offensive boxing as better and his defensive boxing is much better. If Rampage could do as good a job defensively as he did against JJ, Rashad can too. Rampage is Frankenstein in movement and JJ was running - RUNNING - from him at one point. As soon as he felt Rampage's power he turned into Usain Bolt. Rashad's speed is only matched by Machida. He'll be coming in and out mixing strikes and TDs. Look at his fight with Rampage. He drops his lead, connects to the jaw, slips the hook, cuts an angle for body shots and then power doubles into side control.

As for no KO power, he rocked Rampage yet he has no KO power? And he KO'ed Chuck after Chuck cam off a FOTY with Wanderlai (I suppose Wanderlai has pillowhands right?). And his jitz is worse than JJ yet Rashad was a black belt under Greg Jackson while JJ is a white belt under Greg Jackson.

But then again, I guess there's no reason for JJ to fight anyone else. The mighty MYERS on wrestlingforum says no can beat him. And as we all know, there's never been an upset in MMA.


----------



## Rush

Rashad's boxing is severely overrated. It is technically better than Bones' but with the reach advantage it will be hard for Rashad to get in and out while landing good shots without eating a few. His lateral movement is pretty lacking. He throws quick, gets in and out but there is a real lack of good head and foot movement.

Has Evans really ever had to use his BJJ skills in a fight? if he has i can't recall it off the top of my head. He has the advantage over Jones there but i just don't see him being able to sub Jones at all. It will primarily be on the feet or if it does go to the ground there will just be control and strikes from the top. Nothing flash.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Everybody keeps going on and on about Jon Jones reach advantage. That doesn't really mean shit at the end of the day, sure it's an insanely long reach but that means jack if you can't do anything with it. That spinning elbow of his can only be used at short distance and it's becoming predictable now. Rampage ducked it twice and managed to move his head so the one that did land only hit the top of his head and not the jaw or temple. The only real major striking offense that Jones had in his fight with Jackson was the leg kicks and Rampage has been known to not check them against ANYONE.

If range was so important Stefan Struve would be the #1 heavyweight in the world right now.


----------



## Rush

Yeah but Struve is a lanky fuck with no chin. His boxing is utterly mediocre.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Rush said:


> Yeah but Struve is a lanky fuck with no chin. His boxing is utterly mediocre.


Jon Jones isn't exactly a striking expert either. Like I said earlier, he's flashy. He doesn't possess Anderson Silva-like accuracy though and has yet to prove he has knockout power, so all that reach really does is allow him to play around and annoy his opponents and strike at his pace.


Off topic a little, I only just realised a few days ago that Bellator uses heaps of Command & Conquer music. They use this track all the fucking time:

http://youtu.be/NTwLSuwOEls


Not that I'm complaining, the C&C soundtracks rule.


----------



## DR JUPES

TMan what are you on about? ofc Jones' range has been important, nobody can get near the guy and he's too massive to take down and wrestle. it is such an advantage b/c we know nobody has really ever been able to get in and test Jones, you underestimate how much distance it actually is clearly.


----------



## Mon Joxley

DR JUPES said:


> TMan what are you on about? ofc Jones' range has been important, nobody can get near the guy and he's too massive to take down and wrestle. it is such an advantage b/c we know nobody has really ever been able to get in and test Jones, you underestimate how much distance it actually is clearly.


Just because nobody he's faced so far can get inside it doesn't mean it's impossible to. This is where it goes back to the lack of competition he's had. A one-legged Shogun and a past-his-prime Rampage Jackson were never going to give Jones a hard time, and before that he's only fought mid-card fighers. I used Stefan Struve as an example of someone with huge reach yet people always seem to find a way inside. Granted his stand-up flat out sucks while Jones at least has some good footwork, but to use his reach as a reason as to why he's a good fighter is a little silly in my opinion. More praise should be put on his technique and footwork, for without that his range would mean nothing. When talking about technique and footwork of course, you'd have to say Rashad Evans has his number in that department. You don't see boxing legends like Bernard Hopkins going into Jon Jones' dressing room to give a personal lesson do you?


----------



## DR JUPES

look i quite like Bones Jones, i'm not a massive fan but the guy is a straight up beast b/c of his build and size. he clearly knows how to use this to his advantage and he's such a natural athlete that these advantages (size) wont also be his downfall (speed). there is no one in the lightweight division who could beat him atm, Rampage and Shogun regardless of their weaknesses on the day didn't even get close to getting any sort of offence going. and i agree with you that he's not exactly the most technically sound but as i've emphasised and tire of writing in this paragraph, he doesn't need it.


----------



## Myers

Emarosa said:


> Dude, you are legit deluded. JJ is a long way from being on Anderson/Aldo/GSP level and likely won't ever get there. The fact that you think JJ will be better than Anderson - a guy who went up in weight and demolished the guy who just lost the best. And I don't doubt that you think Jones can beat Lesnar.
> 
> Rashad is the better boxer. His offensive boxing as better and his defensive boxing is much better. If Rampage could do as good a job defensively as he did against JJ, Rashad can too. Rampage is Frankenstein in movement and JJ was running - RUNNING - from him at one point. As soon as he felt Rampage's power he turned into Usain Bolt. Rashad's speed is only matched by Machida. He'll be coming in and out mixing strikes and TDs. Look at his fight with Rampage. He drops his lead, connects to the jaw, slips the hook, cuts an angle for body shots and then power doubles into side control.
> 
> As for no KO power, he rocked Rampage yet he has no KO power? And he KO'ed Chuck after Chuck cam off a FOTY with Wanderlai (I suppose Wanderlai has pillowhands right?). And his jitz is worse than JJ yet Rashad was a black belt under Greg Jackson while JJ is a white belt under Greg Jackson.
> 
> But then again, I guess there's no reason for JJ to fight anyone else. The mighty MYERS on wrestlingforum says no can beat him. And as we all know, there's never been an upset in MMA.


You must be the deluded one because I never said he would be better then Anderson, I said he is going to wipeout his division and the proof is in his fights and how he continues to be untested. I like that you continue to use Matt Serra as your only example of upsets in MMA, if you can use only one fight in the thousands of fights, you really don't have a case. Are you implying that Rashad will need a fluke win like Serra to beat Jones because that doesn't help your case either. 

Anderson moved up to fight griffin because he knew how much of a novice he was on his feet, he didn't try to wrestle griffin because Griffin's size and strength would have smothered him. Anderson was fighting a guy at 205, not 265 like lesnar so I don't know your logic for that either. Hell in stand up fight, I would take JJ, Rashad, Rampage, or Anderson over lesnar tbh. 

Running in a fight doesn't mean anything, Jones had a gameplan and that was avoid Rampage's power, and apparently it worked because he finished him with ease. 

Rashad may have earned a black belt but like most fighters it was just given over time, even Randy Couture has a black belt. Jones who is only 24 will get one soon, he may even get one for getting the RNC on Rampage. 

This back and forth is redundant now, they won't be fighting for probably another 6 months at least so this constant bickering should just be shelved for when it's closer to fight time.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Myers said:


> You must be the deluded one because I never said he would be better then Anderson, I said he is going to wipeout his division and the proof is in his fights and how he continues to be untested. I like that you continue to use Matt Serra as your only example of upsets in MMA, if you can use only one fight in the thousands of fights, you really don't have a case. Are you implying that Rashad will need a fluke win like Serra to beat Jones because that doesn't help your case either.
> 
> Anderson moved up to fight griffin because he knew how much of a novice he was on his feet, he didn't try to wrestle griffin because Griffin's size and strength would have smothered him. Anderson was fighting a guy at 205, not 265 like lesnar so I don't know your logic for that either. Hell in stand up fight, I would take JJ, Rashad, Rampage, or Anderson over lesnar tbh.
> 
> Running in a fight doesn't mean anything, Jones had a gameplan and that was avoid Rampage's power, and apparently it worked because he finished him with ease.
> 
> Rashad may have earned a black belt but like most fighters it was just given over time, even Randy Couture has a black belt. *Jones who is only 24 will get one soon, he may even get one for getting the RNC on Rampage. *
> 
> This back and forth is redundant now, they won't be fighting for probably another 6 months at least so this constant bickering should just be shelved for when it's closer to fight time.


As far as I know Jones doesn't train with the Gi so he won't be getting any belt, but it's very possible he'll be like Hughes, Tito, and Rampage who have a very good black belt level ju-jitsu game they just don't use the Gi and thus don't have a formal ranking. Rashad on the other hand does have a black belt but his ju-jitsu is mostly defensive and for passing, see the Thiago Silva fight for a good example of Rashad's ju-jitsu.


----------



## Myers

Helghan_Rising said:


> As far as I know Jones doesn't train with the Gi so he won't be getting any belt, but it's very possible he'll be like Hughes, Tito, and Rampage who have a very good black belt level ju-jitsu game they just don't use the Gi and thus don't have a formal ranking. Rashad on the other hand does have a black belt but his ju-jitsu is mostly defensive and for passing, see the Thiago Silva fight for a good example of Rashad's ju-jitsu.


Nah Rolles Gracie gave Evans his and doesn't train in a Gi, there are even No-Gi Pan Ams put together by International BJJ Federation. Since MMA has changed the face of combat sports more people are given Black Belts without Gi training.


----------



## Walls

LOL @ thinking Jones' massive reach doesn't mean anything at the end of the day. This guy gets funnier as time goes on.

Apparently Rampage wants to go into boxing once his UFC contract is up because he's scared of people running from him and not fighting him. I think it's a silly choice.


----------



## Dark Church

I think Rashad will beat Jones but if he doesn't I don't think any current top 205 guy can. Jones would roll through Machida, Henderson, Davis or Shogun (again).


----------



## Noel

Anyone see this weeks TUF episode? I actually think this could be the best season of all time, looks like the first taste of drama kicks off next week.


----------



## Walls

This weeks episode was an example of why I love BJJ.


----------



## Noel

Yeah that was a mean body triangle, Brimage has some strong hands though, he literally swelled up Caraway's eye from being back mounted. I guess it was an extremely good pick from Miller because I would not want to get hit by that guy.


----------



## SteveMania

Emarosa said:


> Rashad is the better boxer. His offensive boxing as better and his defensive boxing is much better. If Rampage could do as good a job defensively as he did against JJ, Rashad can too. Rampage is Frankenstein in movement and JJ was running - RUNNING - from him at one point. As soon as he felt Rampage's power he turned into Usain Bolt. Rashad's speed is only matched by Machida. He'll be coming in and out mixing strikes and TDs. Look at his fight with Rampage. He drops his lead, connects to the jaw, slips the hook, cuts an angle for body shots and then power doubles into side control.



No, Rashad's boxing isn't better, not by a long shot. Behind all that grossly overactive 'footwork' are shit feints with speed and punching power that make up for Rashad's technical deficiencies. Not only has Jones developed a nice jab in the last year and change (his output is lightyears better than the O'Brien fight) he's got a piston for a straight right, decent combinations which are continually getting better every outing and an excellent teep.

Rashad struggled with slow ass Forrest Griffin's length and jab and he's facing a guy that's even bigger, far faster, hits harder, and has a far better jab along with the ability to switch orthodox and southpaw. All that juke and jive that Rashad likes to employ will be on the end of that telephone pole jab and cut kicks slamming into his thigh.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Walls said:


> LOL @ thinking Jones' massive reach doesn't mean anything at the end of the day. This guy gets funnier as time goes on.


I love how you still continue to think that beating a one-legged, laid-off-for-a-year Shogun and Rampage circa 2011 makes this guy the best light heavyweight in the world. The reason he hasn't been tested is because he hasn't fought anybody that has the ability to test him. I'm a big Rampage fan but his glory days are over, he couldn't even finish Matt Hamill so why is everybody suddenly calling Jones the best in the world after (eventually) beating him?

Blinded by the hype, typical. He has range and he's flashy, so that means nobody will beat him. Maybe when he actually clears out the division and defends the title more than once like Silva and St. Pierre have, maybe then you should start singing his praises. Stop acting like Jones is immune to criticism and has no flaws just because he's the flavour of the month and just recently won.


----------



## Noel

T Man, out of curiosity, and I'm not confronting you here, what's it going to take for you to say Bones is the best light heavyweight in the world, if he finishes Rashad would you then consider him such? Or would you expect him to go and beat Machida?


----------



## McQueen

I can't really think of anyone in the LHW division i'd bet for against Jones, certainly not Rashad Evans. I'm not a superfan of his either its just what I see when the guy fights.

The exception would be if Anderson fought him at 205, not sure how that would play out.


----------



## DR JUPES

Evans boxing certainly isn't good enough to out do Jones nor to neutralise his long reach which is a major factor. lets go by the logic that b/c Jones hasn't been tested say, that's he unproven. well i haven't seen silva tested in a long time, i guess he might not be that good.


----------



## Trigger

There's a difference between not being tested because you are out of everyones league in skill, and not being tested because the division doesn't have anyone that is a great fighter. 

That might sound stupid but I just think Jones has a lot going for him in an average division (where there won't be anyone to challenge him for a while).


----------



## nazzac

DR JUPES said:


> Evans boxing certainly isn't good enough to out do Jones nor to neutralise his long reach which is a major factor. lets go by the logic that b/c Jones hasn't been tested say, that's he unproven. well i haven't seen silva tested in a long time, i guess he might not be that good.


Silva got tested by Sonnen, and Hendo, but i see ur point.


----------



## Walls

Hendo didn't test him at all, he laid on him for a round and then got choked out in the second. When Anderson walked back to his corner after the first round in the Hendo fight you could see it in his face that he wasn't going to let it happen again, I distinctly remember. Sonnen tested him for sure and again, an example as to why I love BJJ. That was an interesting fight for me to watch because I love Chael because he's so entertaining and I wanted him to win to shake things up but then Anderson is my favorite fighter so I marked when he slapped on the Triangle as well. I can't wait until they fight again.


----------



## Mon Joxley

Wonderwall said:


> T Man, out of curiosity, and I'm not confronting you here, what's it going to take for you to say Bones is the best light heavyweight in the world, if he finishes Rashad would you then consider him such? Or would you expect him to go and beat Machida?


Pretty much. I don't like how people have seemed to write off Machida after 2 losses. If Jon Jones gets through Evans and Machida then there isn't really anybody left since Light Heavyweight is a pretty shallow division. Although I'd like to see Jones/Henderson if Hendo gets past Shogun, he might even face one of them before Machida gets his shot. It's too early to call Jones the best right now, I still consider him a prospect with a belt.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm pumped for tonight's FREE fights!!


----------



## Noel

This is about as close as you're going to get for Jim Ross in the UFC, check out this fan-made video. Some parts sound a bit stupid (like when King is heard) but other parts you could really see J.R fitting into the equation.


----------



## Trigger

Is that a comedy video or someone genuinely trying to fit JR into UFC commentary?

Either way it was funny as hell.


----------



## Nocturnal

Trigger said:


> Is that a comedy video or someone genuinely trying to fit JR into UFC commentary?
> 
> Either way it was funny as hell.


It's categorized as Comedy (Pin fall attempt, really?) and definitely made me laugh. Good vid.


----------



## Dark Church

I got a good laugh out of that. While I am here these are my predictions for tonight.

Matt Wiman by Decision
Stefan Struve by 2nd round TKO/KO
Anthony Johnson by Decision
Dominic Cruz by Decision (I would love to see Johnson win this though)


----------



## RKing85

love that JR commentary video! haha.

My main card picks for tonight are Cruz, A. Johnson, Struve, and Wiman


----------



## Noel

Kind of pissed, Cruz vs Johnson isn't on ESPN here in the UK tonight, and the replacement channel I don't get as a Virgin Media customer. Looks like I'll be watching the Facebook fights and downloading the rest of the card tomorrow. 

While I'm here I'll say that I have a very good feeling that Barry is going to chop down Struve's legs and pull a unanimous decision.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

HAHA Spike TV has a ad on the bottom by the Spike logo that says Bellator Fighting tonight on MTV2. I bet Bellator is happy now that Zuffa might buy them to shut Spike up so they can make some money from Zuffa and some of the better fighters there can get a better job in UFC.


----------



## Dark Church

Well six prelims and six stoppages which was nice even though the Roller/Grant stoppage was questionable at best. I don't get Versus so my night of fights is done


----------



## Scott_90

Great night so far. Sass is a machine


----------



## Stormbringer

Johnson with a beautiful stoppage. Great control and kick to the head. Rogan thinks it was premature but Brennemen was lushed on the feet and was wobbling to the cage. He was done!


----------



## Stad

Good fights so far, that head kick was beautiful. 

Although, the stoppage was bad i thought.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I feel a upset brewing here in the main event.


----------



## killacamt

was hoping Cruz would lose but I don't think it'll happen


----------



## McQueen

Forgot this was on tonight so only caught Cruz/Johnson. Don't see how Johnson could have won that fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

Great night of fights, I have Cruz winning 3 rounds to 2, but it was razor close!


----------



## McQueen

Didn't think it was close at all. While Cruz didn't do a whole lot of damage he spent too much of the fight controlling M.Mouse and stopping him from doing anything. Gonna catch the replay it seems because its looking like my plans for the evening fell through.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I think whoever is fighting Cruz should try to punch to the ribs and body more. He has so many holes with his boxing that one really fast powerful hook or uppercut to the ribs could ruin his night and hurt him bad. At his height to keep weight and be dominant at 135 I could only imagine that his body must be fragile.

Unless your GSP at 135 your basically a boxer fighting a wrestler when it comes to Cruz so if he's standing and giving you all the openings that he does take advantage of it. You gotta hurt this guy to win because once he grabs you your going down and once your down he's already won.


----------



## -Mystery-

Heard that Dana said the winner of Faber/Bowles gets the next title shot. Not sure how I feel about the potential of Faber losing a title fight, winning one fight, then getting a title shot against the guy who already beat him.

Excited for Melendez coming in too, but I hope he isn't given an immediate title shot. I'd say let him fight Guillard if Melvin wins his next fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

-Mystery- said:


> Heard that Dana said the winner of Faber/Bowles gets the next title shot. Not sure how I feel about the potential of Faber losing a title fight, winning one fight, then getting a title shot against the guy who already beat him.
> 
> Excited for Melendez coming in too, but I hope he isn't given an immediate title shot. I'd say let him fight Guillard if Melvin wins his next fight.


Melvin, Clay, or even Ben Henderson would be the best options for Melendez because he should have to show he can beat one of the toughest competitors at lightweight and next in line for a title shot before he himself gets one

Don't forget about Tony Ferguson the winner of TUF a few months back who is rising in the ranks. That would make a great fight.


----------



## Rush

no way in hell they would feed Ferguson to Melendez. Just retarded all around, Gil would fuck him sideways.


----------



## TCE

Wonderwall said:


> Kind of pissed, Cruz vs Johnson isn't on ESPN here in the UK tonight, and the replacement channel I don't get as a Virgin Media customer. Looks like I'll be watching the Facebook fights and downloading the rest of the card tomorrow.
> 
> While I'm here I'll say that I have a very good feeling that Barry is going to chop down Struve's legs and pull a unanimous decision.


The card was on channel 433, I don't have the channel either but it was under as a free view so you could of watched the card on that channel without paying for it. All UFC Live cards are put on this channel now.


----------



## Noel

Holy shit, Kurt Angle was scheduled to appear on TUF10 (the Heavyweights, Rampage vs Rashad). Source: http://mmajunkie.com/news/25500/ufc...ns-for-kurt-angle-offered-him-tuf-10-slot.mma



> WASHINGTON, D.C. – UFC president Dana White was willing to give Kurt Angle an opportunity in the UFC.
> 
> However, the 1996 Olympic gold-medal wrestler and WWE/TNA wrestling performer wasn't being targeted for a pay-per-view fight with Kevin "Kimbo Slice" Ferguson.
> 
> According to UFC president Dana White, Angle simply was offered a slot on the heavyweights-only 10th season of "The Ultimate Fighter" a few years back.
> 
> In recent interviews, Angle has talked about White's supposed offer for a PPV slot. But White said that's simply not true.
> 
> Not surprisingly, they first discussed a deal seriously when fellow WWE vet Brock Lesnar moved to MMA and made a splash with the UFC. Lesnar went on to win the UFC heavyweight title and has become one of the organization's top pay-per-view draws.
> 
> "I like Kurt Angle," White said. "He's a nice guy. I've never had any problems with Kurt Angle. Good guy. Kurt Angle was calling me to fight in the UFC. He wanted to fight in the UFC. He wanted to come over here and whatever, especially after Brock got in."
> 
> White carefully chose his words as he discussed the situation, and he said he didn't it to sound like he was bashing or disrespecting the 42-year-old.
> 
> "What I offered him was, I said, 'Come over here. I'll put you on 'The Ultimate Fighter,''" White said. "The season Kimbo Slice was on, I was going to put him on 'The Ultimate Fighter.' He wanted to do it.
> 
> "*We worked out a deal, but he didn't pass the medicals.*"
> 
> And thus ended Angle's brief flirtation with the UFC.
> 
> "TUF 10" took place in 2009. With Ferguson, four NFL vets and a former IFL champion, the season shattered ratings records and remains the highest rated in the series' seven-year history. Ferguson, a former EliteXC headliner and YouTube street-fighting star, lost a first-round matchup to Roy Nelson and flamed out of the UFC soon after.
> 
> White isn't sure how Angle took the "TUF 10" offer to mean anything more.
> 
> "That's it," White said. "That's all I'm saying. I never set up a pay-per-view fight for him. I never told him, 'You're fighting Kimbo Slice on pay-per-view.' Kurt, you're a good guy, but that's not true, and that never happened.
> 
> "I thought it would be interesting, and I thought it would be cool, but never once did I say, 'We're going to set up a pay-per-view match with you and Kimbo.' That is not true."


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Walel Watson another fighter at 135 really impressed me on the first facebook fight last night making quick work of Joseph Sandoval. If I were to pick one fighter who might have the striking ability to take out Cruz on the feet it would be Walel Watson. While he's no Anerson Silva at 135 he has a erie similarity to Silva, almost the same build and similar faster than the other guy can see type of punches. He also might even have a inch or two over Cruz in height. Look out for him in the future after Cruz probably wins his next couple of fights.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> Didn't think it was close at all. While Cruz didn't do a whole lot of damage he spent too much of the fight controlling M.Mouse and stopping him from doing anything. Gonna catch the replay it seems because its looking like my plans for the evening fell through.


That's pretty much my thoughts on it as well. He didn't do much offensively but he managed to neutralize him.


----------



## McQueen

Rumble's kick on Brenneman was fucking vicious. Still don't like him though for all the times I had to hear that stupid ***** say hes Crunk on the UFC 2009 game.


----------



## Walls

That was an early stoppage though, the guy wasn't out and clearly had his wits about him. But realistically Rumble would have gotten on top of him and blasted him so he ended up saving him a bunch of punishment. I always laugh when I hear Rumble talk. He's this huge, mean looking black guy with the body of a super hero and then he talks and he has a voice like Lashley.

Just found out Cruz fought that fight with a broken hand walking into it, pretty impressive. I hope Faber gets another shot so Cruz can own him again and then maybe he can finally fuck off.


----------



## McQueen

I had mixed feelings about that stoppage because it looked like Brenneman was almost out on his feet before the kick landed but he recovered really fast afterwords.

Pat Barry needs to drop a weight class. He's way too small to be fighting Heavyweights who tower over him (which is pretty much all of them)


----------



## Mon Joxley

McQueen said:


> I had mixed feelings about that stoppage because it looked like Brenneman was almost out on his feet before the kick landed but he recovered really fast afterwords.


To me the wobbly footing was probably due to standing up and simply just trying to catch his footing while avoiding Rumble. Pretty much he just tripped over his own feet I guess before taking the kick, but the fact that he landed on his elbows and looked like he was about to try and get back up shows it was a premature stoppage.


----------



## Dark Church

Apparently Jones/Evans not happening this year is news. I always thought this had Super Bowl show written all over it.


----------



## Noel

Is it me or have we been seriously spoiled the last month? Seems like there's been a UFC event every week for the past however.. now we have 2 title fights and an awesome looking card. Can't wait to see Chael vs Stann and also Nam Phan vs Leonard Garcia which I could well see stealing fight of the night if Edgar/Maynard does the reverse of the last fight and turns into a borefest.


----------



## Walls

136 is pretty solid. The American Gangster is going to smash Stann, Aldo is going to destroy Florian and I'm undecided on Edgar/Maynard at this point.


----------



## Myers

I actually am going with Stann in this fight. If you take into the affect that Sonnen can't juice himself up in this fight, hasn't fought in 15 months, and has to fight a much stronger/bigger fighter, I think he will have some trouble. Stann has a great training camp that will help him against Chael's wrestling and has been shown to beat people by submission and we all know Chael can't defend submissions.


----------



## Rush

Sonnen will be rusty as hell in this fight, Stann won't get smashed by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## Noel

I'm going with:

Chael to win by decision.
Aldo to knock KenFlo out, though I'd love to see KenFlo win the title, he deserves it.
And I could see Edgar/Maynard going either way but I'm going to go with Edgar to pull out a decision.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I've got Pettis, Maia, Garcia, Guillard, Sonnen, Aldo, and Maynard for Saturday.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Brian Stann isn't the same kind of fighter as Anderson Silva and while Chael calls himself the best middleweight in the world that doesn't mean he will win this fight. I see Brian Stann taking it here by TKO punches. I'm looking forward to that fight the most. They both are great at interviews especially Chael, winner faces Anderson Silva next although they both will probably face him at some point. The two championship fights on here have less interest from me but they will still be amazing fights. Looks like the best card in a while overall but UFC always has great shows.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Rock can beat up Tito Ortiz: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/577563-rock-vs-tito-ortiz-twitter-fued.html

8*D


----------



## Helghan_Rising

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Brian Stann isn't the same kind of fighter as Anderson Silva and while Chael calls himself the best middleweight in the world that doesn't mean he will win this fight. I see Brian Stann taking it here by TKO punches. I'm looking forward to that fight the most. They both are great at interviews especially Chael, winner faces Anderson Silva next although they both will probably face him at some point. The two championship fights on here have less interest from me but they will still be amazing fights. Looks like the best card in a while overall but UFC always has great shows.


I don't know man I'm just not seeing it, I like Stann a lot and he's a great fighter but I got a feeling this is gonna be a repeat of Marquardt/Sonnen, Stann will land a shot on the feet here and there but Chael has arguably the best wrestling in MMA, he's relentless and his shot is explosive, he's got vicious ground and pound too, I think Stann's only chance is a hail mary submission.

Chael's also got one of hell of a chin too, Marquardt blasted him with a flying knee and Chael ate it like it was nothing.


----------



## Walls

Sonnen is going to smash Stann on the ground. Stann could catch Chael but I doubt it, Chael runs through guys with his shots and he's willing to take a gang of punches to get the take down.

I've decided to go with Maynard. I watched the countdown show and normally I don't base my picks off that at all but he just seems hungrier than Edgar does. Plus, he has that "If I don't win this fight I'm going to hang myself" vibe that he had during the last fight as well. I think if Maynard hadn't gassed out and had that adrenaline dump, I think he would have finished off Edgar. Edgar doesn't hit nearly as hard as he does and I don't think Maynard will make the same mistake twice. Really, really looking forward to this fight. Their last one was awesome.

Aldo is going to destroy Florian. Not much more to say there. I see no way Kenny wins this fight. And Aldo needs to go up to 155, I saw videos of his weight cut and it's brutal on him. The entire division is fucked if he moves up.

The rest of the card is pretty awesome as well, same with the prelims. We're spoiled with this card indeed.

So, just found this. Don't see how you can't go with Maynard after this:


----------



## Rush

Sonnen will be hell rusty, i can see Stann squeaking a decision win even though i'm backing Sonnen to get the win.


----------



## Walls

To each their own. Even rusty as hell I still say Sonnen gets the decision. Then we get Anderson/Chael 2 and we get a new champion.


----------



## Noel

UFC.com are spoiling us once again. Edgar vs Maynard 2, the whole fight is uploaded to watch.


----------



## Walls

I shall have to watch that again, it was an amazing fight.


----------



## Dark Church

My picks for 136
Maia
Stephens
Garcia
Guillard
Sonnen
Florian
Edgar (won't be surprised even a little though if Maynard wins)


----------



## Walls

In what way does Florian beat Aldo? I don't see it.


----------



## nazzac

Helghan_Rising said:


> I don't know man I'm just not seeing it, I like Stann a lot and he's a great fighter but I got a feeling this is gonna be a repeat of Marquardt/Sonnen, Stann will land a shot on the feet here and there but Chael has arguably the best wrestling in MMA, he's relentless and his shot is explosive, he's got vicious ground and pound too, I think Stann's only chance is a hail mary submission.
> 
> Chael's also got one of hell of a chin too, Marquardt blasted him with a flying knee and Chael ate it like it was nothing.


Chael landed more punches in a fight than anyone in history and didn't make a mark on Silva. His punches are not very powerful and lack technique. And GSP has better wrestling than Sonnen IMO.


----------



## Trigger

There's no way Stann beats Sonnen, I'd be pretty shocked to be honest.

Reckon it'll be Maynard, Aldo, Sonnen for the 3 big fights.


----------



## Walls

Not all of Chael's shots were bombs but he was doing it for 4 and a half rounds, he had to pace himself.


----------



## Noel

Rumour is, Tito is fighting little Nog at UFC 140 (Bones vs Evans). 

And looks like the fight of the night bonus against Rampage paid off for Bones.

http://i51.twitgoo.com/xf5fso.jpg

Didn't embed it as it came out huge in the preview.


----------



## Noel

Derp my mistake, I obviously didn't read that 140 wasn't confirmed as Bones vs Evans.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

nazzac said:


> Chael landed more punches in a fight than anyone in history and didn't make a mark on Silva. His punches are not very powerful and lack technique. And GSP has better wrestling than Sonnen IMO.


GSP could be ranked ahead of him but either way, his wrestling is some of the best going, and he's easily got the best at MW, maybe behind Rosholt but I can't think of a single guy in the UFC's Middleweight division who can rival his takedowns.

And if you wanna see his ground and pound at it's finest, check out the Marquardt fight which is imo his best performance, and a better display of his ground game than the Anderson fight, he was all over Nate and it was an amazing fight to watch. I think if he brings that kind of pressure against Stann he'll win for sure but it'll be tough, Stann's not gonna be easy to break. I think a lot of people also over look his boxing which is pretty good considering he dropped Anderson but he wouldn't be wise to stand in this fight.


----------



## Walls

So, I just listened to a new interview with Sonnen on Mauro Ranallo's show and his parting words with him were this:


"Tell Anderson Silva that I'm comin', I'm kicking his back door and I'm patting his old lady on the ass and telling her to make me a steak, medium rare - just how I like it" 


Then he hung up on him


:lmao

Thank God for Chael Sonnen.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Not all of Chael's shots were bombs but he was doing it for 4 and a half rounds, he had to pace himself.


I do think Sonnen beats Stann, but even f he was pacing himself in that fight. His GnP is pretty weak.


----------



## Rush

My picks

Maynard
Aldo
Sonnen
Guillard
Phan
Maia
Pettis


----------



## DR JUPES

i got Frankie and Aldo winning their matches.


----------



## seancarleton77

Edgar vs. Maynard II:

Round 1: 10-7 Maynard
Round 2: 10-8 Edgar
Round 3: 10-10 Draw
Round 4: 10-9 Edgar
Round 5: 10-9 Edgar

47-46 Edgar

I really broke that fight down, my Brother as well, and this is what we both came to individually. I can't wait for the final chapter to this great trilogy.


----------



## Noel

I think round 2 was alot closer than a 10-8 (I watched the fight earlier also) but other than that I think I went with exactly the same as you.


----------



## Rush

No way did Edgar do enough for a 10-8 round. i haven't seen the fight in awhile but the only round that was a blowout was the first.


----------



## seancarleton77

Rush said:


> No way did Edgar do enough for a 10-8 round. i haven't seen the fight in awhile but the only round that was a blowout was the first.


I just watched it no more than an hour ago, Maynard hardly threw a punch and took several shots to the mush, that's 10-8 to me. Maynard shot his wad in round 1, had nothing in 2 and recovered in 3. Would not argue too aggressively against someone scoring the fight a draw, but the people who say Maynard won have to have ADD, or they only saw round one, had that fight gone another round Gray would have got smoked. I have no idea who will win the third fight.


----------



## McQueen

I literally just watched Edgar/Maynard II and I agree with the draw. I'd give Maynard rd. 1 by a 10-8 and rd. 3 10-9 and Frankie won the rest of the rounds 10-9 IMO. I could understand an arguement about round 5 going either way though since it was really close.

Think Frankie will win this weekend by the way. Aldo will murder Kenny, I can't actively remember ever seeing Brian Stann fight (although i'm sure I have) but Sonnen coming off a Mir Layoff doesn't instill me with confidence.


----------



## Myers

Maynard
Aldo
Stann
Pham
Guillard
Pettis
Maia




McQueen said:


> I can't actively remember ever seeing Brian Stann fight (although i'm sure I have) but Sonnen coming off a Mir Layoff doesn't instill me with confidence.


----------



## seancarleton77

Stann is a beast, he may well have the advantage on the feet(definitely hits harder than Sonnen and has a Hendo chin)plus Stann's submission game is almost surely better than Chael's. The problem is stuffing a Chael Sonnen takedown is a bit like being Artie Lange and convincing Scarlett Johansson to blow you. Sonnen better move his head though. I'll go with Chael by decision after a war.


----------



## McQueen

I'm checking my UFC DVD's to see if i've seen the dude fight. I'm almost positive I have I just can't remember who it was against.

Hes the former Marine right?

Edit: Yeah I saw his loss to Sozynski (fuck spelling that dudes name) at 97. I saw his bout against Cantwell on a UFN too.


----------



## Myers

I am torn on that fight. I hate Sonnen with a passion so watching him fail against Stann would be great. However I think Silva/Sonnen II would be great to see because Sonnen will run his mouth again but this time he'll have no new game plan, he will get crushed.


----------



## Walls

Chael Sonnen will beat Anderson Silva for the belt, I have no worries about that. But the winner of Stann/Chael might not be getting the #1 spot, apparently. If Hendo beats Shogun than Dana apparently thinks that warrants him a rematch with Silva. I don't really see how winning 3 fights at 205 (if he beats Shogun) means you deserve a shot before all the guys at 185, but w/e. 

Also, was browing youtube and found this clip from the Zookeeper of Rogan's dance scene. Really odd to see him like that: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r68y3wGn1k


----------



## Rush

Sonnen will get murked if he fights Silva again.


----------



## -Mystery-

Jones/Machida at 140.

Machida looks to be the only guy in sight with a viable chance of derailing the Jones train.


----------



## Walls

If those two fight I still say Jones wins. He will cut Machida off and eventually corner him against the cage and probably take him down. Although pretty sure he is facing Rashad first.


----------



## -Mystery-

Walls said:


> If those two fight I still say Jones wins. He will cut Machida off and eventually corner him against the cage and probably take him down. Although pretty sure he is facing Rashad first.


Evans' hand still injured so Dana is moving forward.


----------



## Walls

:lmao

Rashad constantly getting fucked over. That must be infuriating for him. After Jones takes out Machida we can all hear about how he still isn't that great until he fights Rashad. Then when he destroys Rashad they'll say that about whoever is next in line.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Don't really know if Machida's style will work against Jones, this could be a really boring fight in all honesty.


----------



## Walls

So, I just watched Anderson Silva dance on stage with Justin Bieber.


----------



## Noel

Bones vs Machida is an awesome matchup, I'd love to see them stand and trade but I'm pretty sure Bones will try to replicate the Shogun performance. Bet Rashad is pissed he has to wait again though, if Bones fights in December then I guess Rashad can expect to wait until mid next year.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I truly can't see Machida being the one to stop Jones. The only man in the division I can see with a chance is Rashad.


----------



## Dark Church

I officially have no doubt that Jon Jones is ducking Rashad Evans and wants no part in fighting him. Rashad's hand isn't that injured and he would be able to fight in January or February at the latest. Jones also just fought so there should be no rush to get him back in action that quickly.

My other complaint is that Machida doesn't even deserve a title shot. He lost two straight fights and in some people's minds three straight before beating a retiring Randy Couture. He also refused to fight Rashad at 133 unless he got Anderson Silva money and he gets a title shot for this. They clearly want Jon Jones to be champion as long as possible so they are setting it up as easy as possible for him. At this rate he will fight Forrest Griffin or Rich Franklin after Machida.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dark Church said:


> I officially have no doubt that Jon Jones is ducking Rashad Evans and wants no part in fighting him. Rashad's hand isn't that injured and he would be able to fight in January or February at the latest. Jones also just fought so there should be no rush to get him back in action that quickly.
> 
> My other complaint is that Machida doesn't even deserve a title shot. He lost two straight fights and in some people's minds three straight before beating a retiring Randy Couture. He also refused to fight Rashad at 133 unless he got Anderson Silva money and he gets a title shot for this. They clearly want Jon Jones to be champion as long as possible so they are setting it up as easy as possible for him. At this rate he will fight Forrest Griffin or Rich Franklin after Machida.


Dana said yesterday that Evans still has pins in his hand. I'm no expert on hand injuries, but if he's not able to fight in December and still has pins in his hand, he probably won't be ready to fight in January/February so you can't hold up the division waiting for Evans' hand to heal.


----------



## Noel

Bones is pulling in the money, he's fighting alot considering he's the champ. Keep this up (and keep winning) and he'll be the face of UFC by the end of 2012.

I agree with Mystery athough, I doubt he's ducking Rashad and if he was I don't think Dana would let him, Rashad's hand must be worse than originally fault or he's got some under the hood bad blood with Dana which I havn't seen any evidence of. Still, the UFC is taking a risk not waiting for Rashad, suppose Machida does actually beat Bones, you lose all of the glamour that was surrounding the Bones/Rashad fight.


----------



## Noel

Bones is definitely not ducking Rashad, I'll post the whole interview (with MMAfighting's Ariel Helwani) since it's a pretty good read.



> Ariel Helwani: How did this fight come about?
> Jon Jones: The way the fight came about was Dana called me into his office just a few days ago, and he asked me to fight Rashad Evans at UFC 140. *Without hesitation, I said 'absolutely'. There's nothing I want to do more than to get past this Rashad Evans chapter in my career, because it's been a nuisance. He's been the antagonist in my career. So, I'm predicting that maybe Rashad thought that I would turn the fight down, knowing that I just got done finishing my title fight. I'm sure he thought that I would say no to him, and I'm sure he would have went with the approach of, 'Oh well, Jon Jones is ducking me again; he turns down the fight in nine weeks.' To his surprise, I took the fight, and after I took the fight, he decides that his hand isn't ready, and he's going to need more time. So, with me already agreeing with Dana that I would take a fight at UFC 140, Dana called me back and said, 'Hey, listen, Rashad decided that he can't compete at UFC 140, what would think about fighting Lyoto Machida?' And I said 'absolutely'.* My feet were swollen after my fight, but they are healed now, and I want to fight. My health is good, I'm a young guy, and I want to fight. So I took the fight against Lyoto in nine weeks from now. This is four fights in 10 months against three former champions in the same year. I don't think that's ever been done.
> 
> Did you tell the UFC that since Evans wasn't ready to fight in December that you would rather wait a month or two to fight him so you can finally put this beef behind you?
> Well, Dana White basically needed someone to save 140. I didn't necessarily want to fight at 140, but because it was Rashad, I said, 'You know what? I would take the fight in nine weeks.' I'm already in shape. I already know what I want to do. Rashad, predicting that I would say no, he kind of kicked himself in the butt because I said yes, he turns around and says, 'Oh, I didn't expect Jon to say yes. I don't want to fight him that soon.' So in reality, he's kind of the one who's ducking the fight. I feel like he's ducking the fight.
> 
> So you think he was trying to force your hand so you would look bad in the fans' eyes, but you then forced his hand?
> Exactly. 100 percent that's what I'm trying to get at. He's tried to call me out on nine weeks' notice. Obviously, who wants to fight on nine weeks' notice? I just got a new car, I want to drive that around. I want to hang out with my family and relax and sleep in my own bed for once. And now Rashad calls me out, predicting that I would say no, to make me look like I was ducking him again, and I say yes, and now he says, Oh, I didn't know he would say yes. I don't want to fight him. He called Dana White, asked for 140, Dana White called me and said Rashad wants this fight. I gave him the fight he wanted and then he pulled out.
> 
> Is a part of you disappointed that this rivalry will now drag on even longer?
> Obviously all my energy is on Lyoto Machida now. Rashad is just a small part of my being right now. I don't really think about Rashad that much. But it annoys me. The reason why I took the fight on nine weeks' notice is because I wanted it to be over. Like I said, Rashad is the biggest antagonist of my career. He's the biggest hater. He has so much envy. I don't write him, he writes me. He harasses me pretty much. He is so envious and so jealous and it's so obvious, he doesn't even try to hide it. And after I beat him, he's going to hate me even more. So, pretty much the only reason I took the fight is because I thought I was fighting Rashad, and now that I'm fighting Lyoto. Obviously, I'll get up for Lyoto because Lyoto is a worthy and awesome opponent - way better than Rashad Evans, I think. So to anyone who thinks I would duck Rashad by not waiting, let them know that there's nothing more than I would want to do than fight Rashad Evans. Dana asked me to fight at UFC 140, so I am doing this for the UFC.
> 
> Do you think Rashad should have to fight someone else now before fighting you?
> Yeah. Obviously, I want to fight him. But how long are you going to get to wait and sit around? You go from not fighting for a whole year, and then you get a fight like Tito Oritz, which everybody knows where Tito is at in his career, and now he just gets to sit around and be the No. 1 contender again? It looks like he's the one that's sitting on his glory and riding his glory. There's tons of guys out there. I think when he gets better, he should have to fight Phil Davis or Dan Henderson. How does he get the right to just sit around and say who he is going to fight and when he is going to fight and continue to be the No. 1 contender while everybody else fights all year long?
> 
> What do you think about fighting Machida?
> I feel great about the fight. Lyoto, I respect him dearly. He's an awesome, awesome guy. I love the way that he carries himself outside of the Octagon. He has a little bit more of that warrior spirit, something that I believe I have, as well. I'm excited to fight somebody with honor. Somebody who respects this sport. You know, fighting a guy like 'Rampage,' all the talk and making our sport look bad. Fighting a guy like Rashad, all the talking, you know, it's not WWF, it's the UFC. Lyoto understands that. So I'm excited to not have to be forced to talk so much. Not be forced to degrade my opponent verbally, but to compete against him the way it's supposed to be.
> 
> I think Lyoto Machida is a tougher fight for me than Rashad Evans. I'm fighting the guy who knocked out Rashad Evans. Lyoto is a a completely different test for me. He's the first southpaw that I've ever fought. Rashad sat out a whole year and waited for Shogun. I'm not taking off a year. I think Rashad is the one that needs to be questioned. His credibility needs to be questioned. He said he had a knee injury, now it's a thumb injury. What's it going to be next? He's going to have a toe injury? I'm not the one who took off a whole year to wait for a fight. I'm fighting in between fights. I'm looking to fight as much as possible.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I really can't figure out why Jones would duck Rashad, even if he got the better of him in practice, that's practice. Jones has dominated much tougher guys in Shogun and Rampage.

Jones is the best fighter at 205 lbs right now, Machida is a unique test and if he passes it I'm not sure who stops him, Gustaffson, Davis? I just don't see it. I really wanna see Jones improve his muay thai and develop Anderson Silva-esque clinch work, then he'll be the perfect fighter.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dark Church said:


> I officially have no doubt that Jon Jones is ducking Rashad Evans and wants no part in fighting him. Rashad's hand isn't that injured and he would be able to fight in January or February at the latest. Jones also just fought so there should be no rush to get him back in action that quickly..


100% false, and untrue.

Evans tried to play Jones, and Jones caught him.

Jones and Evans will meet sometime in 2012.


----------



## Rush

Machida has a better chance of beating Jones than Rashad.


----------



## scrilla

lol @ Jones ducking Rashad



> Deerfield Beach, Fla - Authentic Sports Management today issued the following statement from "Suga" Rashad Evans regarding the Jones vs. Machida title fight:
> 
> "After my last fight against Tito Ortiz, I dislocated my right thumb, which required it to be set back in place and held with pins. 24 hours ago, my physician removed the pins. At that time, I learned that it would require another three weeks of rehabilitation before engaging in any exercise or training that would require the use of my hand.
> Dana White and I spoke earlier today, and I fully understand his decision to put Machida against Jones for the title at UFC 140. Given the rehabilitation time I require for my dislocated thumb, I would not be 100 percent ready by December 10. The UFC has to keep making fights that entertain the fans. I would have done the same thing as Dana in his position. I'm asking for the fans to support me as I rehabilitate my hand, and I promise I will be back fighting very quickly."


----------



## Mon Joxley

Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Rashad constantly getting fucked over. That must be infuriating for him. After Jones takes out Machida we can all hear about how he still isn't that great until he fights Rashad. Then when he destroys Rashad they'll say that about whoever is next in line.


If he beats Machida I'll consider him the real deal. But if Machida beats Jones we'll probably be seeing you shoot your wad over the second coming of the "Machida-era".


----------



## Dark Church

Jones clearly ducked Rashad at 133 so can I really be blamed for thinking he did it again? This is clearly Dana's fault rather then Jone's. If Dana didn't book so many damn events he wouldn't need people to "save" the ones he has booked. In a three month time span he booked 135 - 141, Versus 6, UFN: Shields/Ellenberger, UFC On Fox 1 and The TUF 14 Finale. That is eleven events in three months and an event nearly every week. I do concede that Jones isn't ducking Rashad this time but I seriously think Dana needs to calm down and not schedule so many events. They should never have more then two in a month and in October, November and December they have three. Then he has already said they are two events on the same day in February. No wonder we get shitty cards like 138 and 140 needed this fight to salvage it from a Mir/Nogueira main event.


----------



## McQueen

Rashad Evans would get tooled so bad by Jones its not funny and I think everyone knows it except you and Rashad.


----------



## Noel

Dark Church said:


> Jones clearly ducked Rashad at 133 so can I really be blamed for thinking he did it again? This is clearly Dana's fault rather then Jone's. If Dana didn't book so many damn events he wouldn't need people to "save" the ones he has booked. In a three month time span he booked 135 - 141, Versus 6, UFN: Shields/Ellenberger, UFC On Fox 1 and The TUF 14 Finale. That is eleven events in three months and an event nearly every week. I do concede that Jones isn't ducking Rashad this time but I seriously think Dana needs to calm down and not schedule so many events. They should never have more then two in a month and in October, November and December they have three. Then he has already said they are two events on the same day in February. No wonder we get shitty cards like 138 and 140 needed this fight to salvage it from a Mir/Nogueira main event.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/07/ufc-calendar-to-grow-to-34-events-in-2012/

I like the high amount of events but then again I love MMA and more specifically, UFC, more events is great. I think they need to spread out title fights alot better though, lately it seems the glamour has been taken from the belts a bit and more focussed on the match themselves. Bones and Rampage became more about the grudge they developed through interviews etc rather than Rampage's quest to "get his belt back" or Bones first title defense to see if he was the real deal. I know it's about the fighters ultimately but when they fight for the belt it should be all about the belt in my opinion.


----------



## Noel

Just caught the weigh-ins, no over the top staredowns but Edgar/Maynard looked pretty intense. Nam Phan went overboard on the tanning though, he was darker than Garcia lmao.


----------



## Walls

I think Gray takes it tonight, he just seems far hungrier than Edgar does.


----------



## seancarleton77

I seriously doubt that, just because Gray is more pissed does not mean he's more hungry. Hunger is the reason Edgar beat BJ Penn... TWICE. Edgar needs to be the best in the world, so does Maynard, this is a pick 'em!


----------



## McQueen

I could see it go either way, both guys are pretty talented in their own right.


----------



## Liam Miller

Really looking forward to tonight's fights best card for a long time, from top to bottom.

Would love to see Edgar win but i think maynard has this fight
despite the long layoff sonnen by UD
melvin by destruction (but joe could catch him in a sub)
aldo by whatever he feels like
garcia via split decision
K1 maia by KO
Pettis by decision.


----------



## Noel

I think Edgar is pulling off the unanimous decision. Maynard isn't known for one punch KO power, and Edgar has already more than shown he can come back from being rocked with a big shot, he also stuffed Maynards wrestling really well. Unless Gray is pulling something from his sleeve and has developed something in training I think Frankie has it in the bag.

Also, I need to pay more attention to cards, had no idea Pettis was on tonight. Any card where the opening PPV fight is Anthony Pettis is worth paying for imo.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I really don't see how anyone can pick Edgar over Maynard, Maynard was dead tired and still took rounds from Edgar and has beat him before.

I see some Machida/Shogun 2 style of straight fucking rage coming down on Edgar tonight, he's gonna get fucked up big time.


----------



## Walls

Helghan_Rising said:


> I really don't see how anyone can pick Edgar over Maynard, Maynard was dead tired and still took rounds from Edgar and has beat him before.
> 
> *I see some Machida/Shogun 2 style of straight fucking rage coming down on Edgar tonight, he's gonna get fucked up big time.*



I was thinking the exact same thing earlier today. I could easily see him being so pissed that he just blasts him. It's not likely but I could see it happening.


----------



## Liam Miller

Good fight Massenzio/Cantwell.


----------



## Supreme Clientele

Helghan_Rising said:


> I really don't see how anyone can pick Edgar over Maynard, Maynard was dead tired and still took rounds from Edgar and has beat him before.
> 
> I see some Machida/Shogun 2 style of straight fucking rage coming down on Edgar tonight, he's gonna get fucked up big time.


I agree, but Edgar has always been the underdog with Penn both times and Maynard the 2nd time for the title.

Judging by interviews and the UFC countdown show, Maynard is taking it as a loss and seems a lot more focused than Edgar. Whereas Edgar seems to be more interested in "who's next?" rather than taking the fight seriously. 

This is at least what I take from it.



Dark Church said:


> Jones clearly ducked Rashad at 133 so can I really be blamed for thinking he did it again? This is clearly Dana's fault rather then Jone's. If Dana didn't book so many damn events he wouldn't need people to "save" the ones he has booked. In a three month time span he booked 135 - 141, Versus 6, UFN: Shields/Ellenberger, UFC On Fox 1 and The TUF 14 Finale. That is eleven events in three months and an event nearly every week. I do concede that Jones isn't ducking Rashad this time but I seriously think Dana needs to calm down and not schedule so many events. They should never have more then two in a month and in October, November and December they have three. Then he has already said they are two events on the same day in February. No wonder we get shitty cards like 138 and 140 needed this fight to salvage it from a Mir/Nogueira main event.



You think it's "bad" this year, wait until next year where Dana has come out and said that 2012 will have 34 live events. 2011 has 27.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/07/ufc-calendar-to-grow-to-34-events-in-2012/


----------



## Noel

Hilarious 5 minute interview with Rogan and Chael.


----------



## Liam Miller

Schafer is a punching bag, why does he keep getting recalled to the ufc, tough guy but damn.


----------



## Supreme Clientele

Wonderwall said:


> Hilarious 5 minute interview with Rogan and Chael.


I saw his most recent Q&A and god damn, way more entertaining than any RAW this year.


----------



## Noel

This Beltran/Miocic fight is awesome. If Miocic sorts his cardio out he's going to be a good force in the division.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Lassoing a fucking bus. lmao

Chael is the shit.


----------



## Walls

Glad someone finally agrees with me, been saying that for awhile now.


----------



## Rush

anyone got any streams?


----------



## C-Cool

Man... what happened to Damien Maia's submission skills?


----------



## Rush

Santiago is also a black belt in BJJ, he just fought a really boring cautions fight to pick up the win.


----------



## C-Cool

Exactly. He's fighting like he's defending a title, not like a potential contender.

And he's submitted better. He was being unusually sloppy.


----------



## Noel

Holy fucking shit, what an opening. Guillard looked really pumped, I expected him to try and blitz but looks like the complete opposite happened, haha.


----------



## C-Cool

That went so fast.

It was like a bullet match.

Good work, Joe.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Melvins explosiveness backfired and worked against him. He basically knocked himself out. Joe Lozon really didn't do anything at all except catch him with a simple punch.


----------



## Rush

J Lau, awesome. Didn't expect him to win but i like him more than Guillard so its all good. Excellent job to finish, didn't get carried away, just went through the choke calmly and sunk it in.


----------



## Mikey Damage

HAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMM.

then tap.

shame. i like melvin. oh well.


----------



## Noel

Phan is going to knock Garcia out I think, he's teeing off and Garcia is gassed yet still throwing like a lunatic.


----------



## Noel

Easily fight of the night so far, gonna take something to beat that. I got Nam 29-28.


----------



## Rush

sick albeit sloppy fight. just have to counter-punch Garcia down the pipe and he's going to get hit. said that in the chatbox and what do you know, knockdown from a straight.


----------



## Noel

Chael's wrestling is something else, Stann has already lost unless he can pull out a submission.


----------



## C-Cool

Oh s**t!!!!

Super Bowl Weekend fight!

GET HIS A$$, Silva!!


----------



## Noel

"Anderson Silva, I beat you? You leave the division. You beat me? I leave the UFC." gotta love Chael.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

lmao, Chael just went straight pro wrestling right there, gotta love it.


----------



## Stormbringer

CHAEL FUCKING SONNEN!


----------



## Rush

as much as i like Sonnen being a tool, don't call 'loser leaves town' fights. Just call him a douchebag and that you're going to fuck his wife, take his belt and leave him with nothing.


----------



## Noel

I would absolutely love to see KenFlo take the belt home but I think he's getting finished tonight.


----------



## Supreme Clientele

Sonnen knows how to sell a fight, but I completely back this stipulation as Sonnen has nothing else to accomplish other than winning the MW title and Silva has cleared the division.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

That has got to have been the greatest promo in MMA EVER. War Sonnen!


----------



## Stormbringer

JOSE ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Got Aldo by KO round 3.


----------



## Stormbringer

Is the step up in competition so steep in the UFC that guys like Aldo Shields and Pettis can't deal?


----------



## Rush

10-9 Florian. very close first round.



DX-Superkick said:


> Is the step up in competition so steep in the UFC that guys like Aldo Shields and Pettis can't deal?


are you fucking retarded?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Good God, Kenny's brother is annoying.


----------



## C-Cool

2-1 Aldo, so far.


----------



## Rush

29-28 Florian imo. 2nd could go either way though.


----------



## Rush

3 rounds to 1 to Florian. very close.


----------



## killacamt

Aldo has this fight


----------



## Stormbringer

Why is Aldo not dropping bombs from the mount this looks so rigged...


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I got it 48-47 Aldo, but it's all gonna depend on the second round.


----------



## Rush

48-47 Florian imo. but i wouldn't argue hard with pretty much any score.


----------



## Rush

49-46 Aldo across the board from the judges.


----------



## DR JUPES

thought it was very even till the end. surprised by the score.


----------



## C-Cool

Hmm... I had 48-47 Aldo, but that'll do.


----------



## Stormbringer

Bye bye Florian...


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Aldo has fell off, I don't know what's going on with him but the Hominick fight, now this, I know he won but anyone who saw his WEC stuff has to feel the same way, I think Mendes has a pretty good shot against him, he just isn't looking like the killer he used to be, dunno if it's the cut or what but this isn't the Jose Aldo who fucked up Brown and Faber.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Kenny Florian wasn't hurting Jose Aldo. Jose Aldo was hurting Kenny Florian. Kenny Florian couldn't take him down after the dominant first round. Jose Aldo wins.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Helghan_Rising said:


> Aldo has fell off, I don't know what's going on with him but the Hominick fight, now this, I know he won but anyone who saw his WEC stuff has to feel the same way, I think Mendes has a pretty good shot against him, he just isn't looking like the killer he used to be, dunno if it's the cut or what but this isn't the Jose Aldo who fucked up Brown and Faber.


i'm not going to read much into this. 

this is the UFC, where the best fighters are. it's not easy to dominate every fight. these opponents are top-class fighters.

also, the trouble could be stemming from having to cut 20+ pounds.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Helghan_Rising said:


> Aldo has fell off, I don't know what's going on with him but the Hominick fight, now this, I know he won but anyone who saw his WEC stuff has to feel the same way, I think Mendes has a pretty good shot against him, he just isn't looking like the killer he used to be, dunno if it's the cut or what but this isn't the Jose Aldo who fucked up Brown and Faber.


Kenny Florian clearly lost this fight. If Florian fought the way Faber or Brown did he'd get wrecked too and wouldn't stand a chance trust me. Florian isn't the same monster that Aldo is so he had a strategy but he couldn't take Aldo down. Jose Aldo broke him down and won the chess match basically thanks to painful leg kicks. Remember that Mike Brown and Uriah Faber didn't have nearly the same ability to train for Aldo as Florian did in this fight either.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Mikey Damage said:


> i'm not going to read much into this.
> 
> this is the UFC, where the best fighters are. it's not easy to dominate every fight. these opponents are top-class fighters.
> 
> also, the trouble could be stemming from having to cut 20+ pounds.


They absorbed the entire WEC, it's not like they had a Featherweight division before, he's got a lot of talent and he's pretty much fighting the same guys outside of Florian and Hioki, maybe Faber and Brown were just not as good but I don't know, he beat the shit out of Manny just as bad as he did them.

It's just weird seeing him look the way he has when he was so dominant in the WEC.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I got a feeling Gray is gonna fuck Frankie up so bad.


----------



## Supreme Clientele

I got Gray for this one.

Pearl Jam > Biggie Smalls


----------



## Stormbringer

10-8 Maynard


----------



## Cleavage

Edgar getting his ass kicked in the first round again


----------



## C-Cool

And Frankie gets the second round.

But still looks like hell right now.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Gray's suffering from serious striker-itis right here.


----------



## Mikey Damage

28-28. maynard really should have been more aggressive in the 2nd round.


----------



## C-Cool

TACKLE, you wrestler.

Come on, Gray...

EDIT: Never mind... I'm starting to think Frankie Edgar's an awesome champ.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Hell has frozen over.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Greatest Lightweight of all time in the making. Maynard was out boxed after the first round where he had Edgar beat but didn't capitalize. I mean Joe Roggan acted like Edgar had a career ending broken nose or something. I thought for sure Edgar would get stopped in the second round but no he stood up kept fighting and out boxed Maynard catching him with the uppercut in the end for the win.


----------



## Rush

Maynard must be absolutely shattered. 2 fights in a row he had a chance to win the belt in round 1, both times he couldn't quite get there. 

That was a pretty stacked card and for the most part it delivered.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Very surprised Edgar finished, I don't like him at all but fuckin' a that's a tough son of a bitch, props.


----------



## Supreme Clientele

Ridiculously good card.

I wanted Florian and Gray to win but still enjoyed the hell out of the card.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I think after the first round Maynard took Edgar too lightly. He got a little tired from the second round and Edgar was trying to get back into the fight. This is where Edgar showed the better boxing, a almost similar comparison would be comparing Garcia to Maynard and Nam Phan to Edgar. Maynard was just throwing wildly and Edgar was moving away at all turns showing the better boxing skills. I don't think Maynard was frustrated by any of this but I could almost tell that Maynard was thinking he had Edgars number as if he was the champion fighting a lesser opponent and this is where Edgar's toughness shined through and bit Maynard in the ass ultimately.


----------



## Rush

Fight of the Night: Phan vs. Garcia. Submission: Joe Lauzon. KO: Frankie Edgar


----------



## Dark Church

Sonnen forced Dana to book Silva/Sonnen 2 and it was genius. He heard the Henderson rumors and squashed them like a bug tonight. Frankie Edgar is the man and has to be in pound for pound discussions now. He did what GSP, Aldo and Cruz don't and that is finish a fight. Still only one title change in the UFC all year. Champions are 9-1-1 this year in title defenses. Still three more booked this year though.


----------



## Rush

Dark Church said:


> Sonnen forced Dana to book Silva/Sonnen 2 and it was genius. He heard the Henderson rumors and squashed them like a bug tonight. Frankie Edgar is the man and has to be in pound for pound discussions now. He did what GSP, *Aldo* and Cruz don't and that is finish a fight. Still only one title change in the UFC all year. Champions are 9-1-1 this year in title defenses. Still three more booked this year though.


jesus christ dude, have you ever seen Aldo fight outside of the UFC? unbelievably stupid statement to include Aldo with GSP and Cruz. 75% of Aldo's wins all time have come via finish. In the WEC alone that percentage was 87.5%. Edgar on the other hand, has an alltime win via finish percentage of just under 43%, in the UFC that drops to 27%


----------



## Supreme Clientele

I'm more interested in seeing sonnen vs Silva but seeing as Hendo is the Middleweight Champ for strikeforce, I guess Hendo vs Silva II doesn't sound too bad either. 

Hendo is fighting Shogun for some reason in UFC 139, if he were to win will he vacate his MW title and make run for LHW?

Waiting for the press conference to start.


----------



## Dark Church

Rush said:


> jesus christ dude, have you ever seen Aldo fight outside of the UFC? unbelievably stupid statement to include Aldo with GSP and Cruz. 75% of Aldo's wins all time have come via finish. In the WEC alone that percentage was 87.5%. Edgar on the other hand, has an alltime win via finish percentage of just under 43%, in the UFC that drops to 27%


3 of his 4 title defenses are decision fights and Manny Gamburyan isn't exactly a top notch fighter. Besides that he hasn't exactly faced top notch talent. Are saying that Ko's over Cub Swanson and Jonathan Brookins should be impressive? Lets not forget his big wins over Chris Mickles and Rolando Perez. Also is a very good fighter but he belongs in that group whether you like it or not. When he fights the best he doesn't finish.


----------



## Rush

Edgar has had decision wins against every top condender (and even a bunch of midrange) he has ever fought until tonight. He has far more reason to be included in your list than Aldo you twit. Say what you want about Aldo, but if he's up against a 'nobody' then he takes them out quickly.

Bet that even though Edgar has had less fights, he's been in the cage for far far longer.


----------



## Dark Church

Rush said:


> Edgar has had decision wins against every top condender (and even a bunch of midrange) he has ever fought until tonight. He has far more reason to be included in your list than Aldo you twit. Say what you want about Aldo, but if he's up against a 'nobody' then he takes them out quickly.
> 
> Bet that even though Edgar has had less fights, he's been in the cage for far far longer.


That is a valid point but finishing a guy that has never lost when you were dead to rights is a lot more impressive then getting a decision over Kenny Florian. I also said Frankie Edgar had to be in discussions now I never even said he should be above Aldo. GSP also finished most of his opponents before he became champion and it is perfectly acceptable to give him shit for not finishing fights. No need to go name calling because I suggested Edgar be in the discussion and put Aldo with GSP and Cruz who between all three of them have two finishes in their title runs.


----------



## Rush

If Aldo goes on a streak of decision wins like GSP or turns boring like Cruz put him there. He's had 2 decision wins recently in the UFC, he's still a deadly finisher and nowhere near a points fighter like Cruz, GSP and even Edgar for the most part.


----------



## Dark Church

Rush said:


> If Aldo goes on a streak of decision wins like GSP or turns boring like Cruz put him there. He's had 2 decision wins recently in the UFC, he's still a deadly finisher and nowhere near a points fighter like Cruz, GSP and even Edgar for the most part.


I don't even look half as crazy as Dana who just said Edgar is #2 PFP without a doubt. I would still have Aldo above Edgar by the way I just think Edgar put his name in the hat. I had him behind all of those guys before and now actually would put him above Cruz at #5.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Supreme Clientele said:


> I'm more interested in seeing sonnen vs Silva but seeing as Hendo is the Middleweight Champ for strikeforce, I guess Hendo vs Silva II doesn't sound too bad either.
> 
> Hendo is fighting Shogun for some reason in UFC 139, if he were to win will he vacate his MW title and make run for LHW?
> 
> Waiting for the press conference to start.


Hendo was the LHW Champ in SF, Luke Rockhold's the SF MW Champ.

Hendo can't cut to 185 anymore due to his age atleast that's what I've heard, but he's said he'll fight Anderson at 185, and that's it, the Shields fight should be a good indicator he shouldn't be at 185 though.


----------



## Myers

Chael is a delusional prick. He is about to troll himself into trollhood.


----------



## seancarleton77

PPV of the Year.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/...en-submits-brian-stann-calls-out-anderson-si/

Listen to this man, he's fucking amazing.


----------



## McQueen

Edgar can't win huh.


----------



## Stad

Helghan_Rising said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/...en-submits-brian-stann-calls-out-anderson-si/
> 
> Listen to this man, he's fucking amazing.


:lmao

Love the guy, i hope he destroys Silva.


----------



## Liam Miller

Frankie motherfucking Edgar tough little bastard, i am shocked he finished maynard but like their 2nd fight, maynard dominated round 1 and then frankie took over. But atleast gray had some nifty walk in music.

Overall great night of fights.

Excited about the thought of watching silva triangle chael again. Chael can be pretty awesome with all the trash talk but it's starting to look like a rerun of a bad tv show now.


----------



## seancarleton77

Frank Edgar is FINALLY getting his due as best 155 pound Fighter alive!


----------



## Noel

I think we'll see Edgar vs Melendez (which I expect Frankie to walk through) then we'll get Frankie vs the current 145 champ at the time. I wonder what's next for Maynard now though, I'd like to see him go up against Nate Diaz who came off that awesome performance, it gives Maynard a chance to rebound off someone who had an amazing performance back into the title frame or Nate Diaz would probably get a title shot if he can take out Maynard, win-win in my opinion.


----------



## Walls

I'll say it again: Thank God for Chael Sonnen. He rolled through Stann as I said he would and had zero rust. I marked out and laughed when he won by submission, though. They have to do Anderson/Chael 2 now. It'll be awesome when Chael beats him. Chael went a little Rock when talking to Ariel, loved it.

Edgar is a bad motherfucker. I initially missed the shot that put Maynard down, I dropped something on the floor and went to pick it up and when I looked up again Maynard was face planted on the ground. Pretty unexpected. I'd love to see Edgar/Melendez.

Aldo/Florian was a disappointing fight, in my opinion. Nothing overly entertaining. Aldo needs to go to 155. Aldo/Edgar would be amazing.


----------



## Dark Church

Wonderwall said:


> I think we'll see Edgar vs Melendez (which I expect Frankie to walk through) then we'll get Frankie vs the current 145 champ at the time. I wonder what's next for Maynard now though, I'd like to see him go up against Nate Diaz who came off that awesome performance, it gives Maynard a chance to rebound off someone who had an amazing performance back into the title frame or Nate Diaz would probably get a title shot if he can take out Maynard, win-win in my opinion.


Maynard has already fought and beat Nate Diaz so I don't really see the point in booking that again right now. Maynard/Melendez or him fighting the winner of Guida/Henderson if they go with Melendez/Edgar makes more sense to me. Melendez should fight someone before Edgar first though to earn his title shot. His entitlement complex isn't helping him right now either.


----------



## -Mystery-

Wonderwall said:


> I think we'll see Edgar vs Melendez (which I expect Frankie to walk through) then we'll get Frankie vs the current 145 champ at the time. I wonder what's next for Maynard now though, I'd like to see him go up against Nate Diaz who came off that awesome performance, it gives Maynard a chance to rebound off someone who had an amazing performance back into the title frame or Nate Diaz would probably get a title shot if he can take out Maynard, win-win in my opinion.


Eh, next shot at Frankie should be Guida/Henderson winner. Let Melendez fight Lauzon or Pettis.


----------



## Noel

Dark Church said:


> *Maynard has already fought and beat Nate Diaz so I don't really see the point in booking that again right now.* Maynard/Melendez or him fighting the winner of Guida/Henderson if they go with Melendez/Edgar makes more sense to me. Melendez should fight someone before Edgar first though to earn his title shot. His entitlement complex isn't helping him right now either.


Did you see the fight? Diaz definitely won the last 2 rounds, it's not like Maynard rolled over him. Plus Diaz submitted him on TUF, so you could market it as a rubber match. Melendez is the Strikeforce champion, so it's only logical to have him go straight to Edgar. Plus if Melendez/Maynard did happen and Maynard ended up beating him, you'd have to assume that he'd become the number 1 contender again and I think UFC would find it hard to market Edgar/Maynard 4 so close to the last 2.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

They better hold off on Melendez and just give the winner of Guida/Bendo a shot at the title, at the rate these contenders are falling at 155 there isn't gonna be any legit challengers, G-Sot, Miller, and now Guillard have all lost this year.


----------



## seancarleton77

How about ZUFFA signs Eddie Alvarez and gives us Eddie vs. Gilbert Melendez!


----------



## Rush

Wonderwall said:


> I think we'll see Edgar vs Melendez (which I expect Frankie to walk through)


not sure if serious... you even seen Melendez fight son? 



Walls said:


> I'll say it again: Thank God for Chael Sonnen. He rolled through Stann as I said he would and had zero rust.


yeah, he looked good. Stann should now go and train with Sonnen and learn some wrestling.



Helghan_Rising said:


> They better hold off on Melendez and just give the winner of Guida/Bendo a shot at the title, at the rate these contenders are falling at 155 there isn't gonna be any legit challengers, G-Sot, Miller, and now Guillard have all lost this year.


thats because its such an even division. Its easily the strongest division in the UFC.

Edgar should get either Melendez or Henderson/Guida winner. Either option is solid and makes for a brilliant fight. 

Oh and Pettis should be on the main card, not shunted into the prelims.


----------



## Walls

Pettis has had some shitty luck as of late. Went from being next in line after the 2nd Edgar/Gray fight to losing to Guida to being on the prelims.


----------



## Myers

Rush said:


> not sure if serious... you even seen Melendez fight son?


Have you seen who he has fought son? The answer is nobody.


----------



## DR JUPES

Myers said:


> Have you seen who he has fought son? The answer is nobody.


skill still shines through. guys obviously a beast and certainly a big challenge for Edgar, i'd choose Melendez in that as well.


----------



## Walls

I'd have Edgar in that fight but in no way does he just roll through him.


----------



## Emarosa

Feel bad for florini


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> Have you seen who he has fought son? The answer is nobody.


Guida, Aoki, Kawajiri and Thomson are nobodies? Surely you're having a laugh.


----------



## Myers

Rush said:


> Guida, Aoki, Kawajiri and Thomson are nobodies? Surely you're having a laugh.


He hasn't beat anyone to get an automatic title shot is what I should have said. I would like to see him fight Miller, Maynard or maybe the winner of Henderson/Guida first. Sure he has beat some names in MMA, but he hasn't beat the best in MMA.


----------



## Walls

Melendez doesn't deserve the shot as soon as he comes in, it's not fair to all the other guys that have had to wait for the Edgar/Maynard situation to be resolved. And Melendez is the SF champ, but honestly that means sweet fuck all.


----------



## Stormbringer

So did SF really mean so little when it came to prestige?


----------



## DR JUPES

Myers said:


> He hasn't beat anyone to get an automatic title shot is what I should have said. I would like to see him fight Miller, Maynard or maybe the winner of Henderson/Guida first. Sure he has beat some names in MMA, but he hasn't beat the best in MMA.


well it's a superfight b/c it would be champion vs champion, in those situations you don't need to earn your way upto no.1 contendership really. anyway i hear Dana wants to go with Aldo vs Frankie, you could make the same arguments for why that shouldn't happen as Melendez but i think you have to draw the line and accept they are worthy and challenging opponents.


----------



## Liam Miller

Once bendo beats guida i'd like to see him fight edgar, but i'd be happy with melendez/edgar. But what needs to happen is edgar/Aldo


----------



## Dark Church

If Jake Shields had to earn a title shot so should Melendez. I also don't trust Ceaser Gracie guys and wouldn't give anyone of them anything without earning it. I still think from the sound of things Melendez will still fight Masvidal in December for Strikeforce.


----------



## Walls

Dark Church said:


> *If Jake Shields had to earn a title shot so should Melendez.* I also don't trust Ceaser Gracie guys and wouldn't give anyone of them anything without earning it. I still think from the sound of things Melendez will still fight Masvidal in December for Strikeforce.



This pretty much ends the argument. Jake was the champ coming in and he still had to fight, and there wasn't nearly as many guys lined up for a potential shot in the WW division as there are in the LW division, not to mention Edgar/Maynard holding everything up for almost a year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

regarding melendez, i'd be okay either way. straight title shot, or fight someone.

all good. would like to see egdar vs melendez.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

It should be the winner of Guida/Henderson fights Edgar next for the title but I wouldn't put it past UFC and Frankie Edgar to give Melendez the title fight right off the bat. Melendez should have to fight Gray Maynard but I don't see that so he should have to fight somebody like Nate Diaz who's middle of the road in the rankings but a very dangerous striker and well rounded fighter that would be a tough fighter for somebody who's not the top guy like Maynard is. I don't believe in getting a title fight right off the bat from Strikeforce so either he chooses to fight the second best in Gray Maynard or he could fight a lesser opponent but still very hard to finish in Nate Diaz or somebody.


Here's what should happen what I'm saying basically:

Edgar waits to see the winner of Guida/Henderson as his next opponent

Melendez either stays in Strikeforce for another fight or goes to UFC to take on somebody middle of the road and if he wins he gets a title shot or possibly has to fight Gray Maynard next or even in his first fight depending on what Maynard wants to do.


----------



## Rush

Melendez should fight anyone other than Maynard. That would be the worst booking ever. Melendez wins, cool ,he's got his title shot. Maynard wins and it fucks Melendez and does nothing much for Maynard b/c he's not getting Edgar again anytime soon.


----------



## Walls

The winner of Ben/Guida should face Edgar next. Have Melendez fight someone else and if he wins he gets the title shot. Shields had to do it, I don't see why Melendez should be any different.


----------



## seancarleton77

Walls said:


> The winner of Ben/Guida should face Edgar next. Have Melendez fight someone else and if he wins he gets the title shot. Shields had to do it, I don't see why Melendez should be any different.


Melendez is arguably 5x the fighter Shields is (he's definitely better)but I agree. Give him a top level guy like Lauzon or Jim Miller.


----------



## nazzac

How about Pettis? That would be a cracking fight


----------



## Walls

Pettis/Melendez would be pretty crazy.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Pettis vs. Melendez would be insane but I think Melendez is still gonna fight Masvidal allowing Edgar to fight either Bendo or Guida and then they'll do the UFC Champ vs. the SF Champ.

Division pretty much falls off after that though, who would face the winner? Bendo and Guida would already be out if they each lose, Miller, G-Sot, and Guillard got derailed, and Maynard isn't getting a title shot anytime soon, if you bring in Melendez and throw him against Pettis and Pettis loses he's out too.

A lot can happen in a year and Edgar/Melendez likely wouldn't happen until late 2012, so someone like Barboza might shoot up the rankings.


----------



## BDFW

Helghan_Rising said:


> Pettis vs. Melendez would be insane but I think Melendez is still gonna fight Masvidal allowing Edgar to fight either Bendo or Guida and then they'll do the UFC Champ vs. the SF Champ.


Seems like this is what will happen as Melendez/Masvidal has been confirmed.


----------



## Myers

I think they can keep Melendez on the back burner and get guida/henderson out of the way first. I also think they would easily give maynard another shot if he wins just one fight. You could argue that they are now even and a fourth fight could settle the score, not to mention they have put on some great fights.

The UFC 137 promo looks fucking fantastic.


----------



## Walls

So Melendez has one more SF fight left, so he isn't coming to the UFC just yet. Also, Dana moved the PPV star time back to 10, which sucks. That starts at 141.

That's a pretty awesome promo as well. If Condit connects, GSP could be in some shit. But the more likely scenario is he grapplefucks him for 5 rounds to avoid that. Penn/Diaz is going to be fucking awesome though.


----------



## Rush

Helghan_Rising said:


> Pettis vs. Melendez would be insane but I think Melendez is still gonna fight Masvidal allowing Edgar to fight either Bendo or Guida and then they'll do the UFC Champ vs. the SF Champ.
> 
> Division pretty much falls off after that though, who would face the winner? Bendo and Guida would already be out if they each lose, Miller, G-Sot, and Guillard got derailed, and Maynard isn't getting a title shot anytime soon, if you bring in Melendez and throw him against Pettis and Pettis loses he's out too.
> 
> A lot can happen in a year and Edgar/Melendez likely wouldn't happen until late 2012, *so someone like Barboza might shoot up the rankings*.


or you know, any of those guys gets a few more wins. 1 loss doesn't knock you down so far that a few wins won't get you a title shot. Looking too far ahead in the lightweight division is asinine.



Myers said:


> The UFC 137 promo looks fucking fantastic.


HYPE


----------



## McQueen

I'm not sure who I want to see their ass get kicked more. BJ Penn or Nick Diaz.

Hope Condit wins.


----------



## Rush

i want Diaz and Condit to win. I love me some GSP but i also like Condit and seeing GSP with some fire again will be nice. I'm almost getting sick of his saftey first approach.

Worst case scenario, Penn and GSP win. Who the fuck wants GSP/Penn again?


----------



## McQueen

Dana White most likely.


----------



## Liam Miller

Pretty much in same boat as most any scenario but penn/gsp 3.


----------



## DR JUPES

Diaz vs Condit would be insane actually and i think that would be Diaz' easiest route to winning the Welterweight title even though as he's stated many times he doesn't care about titles.


----------



## Walls

I will mark the fuck out if we get GSP/BJ 3. I'd love to see BJ get destroyed again and I think that fight would motivate GSP enough, as he made BJ quit in their last fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Rooting for Condit and Penn. Nick Diaz doesn't even deserve a job so the quicker he loses and quits/gets fired the better. In fact Nick pulling a Nick and failing/not showing up for the drug test would be phenomenal.


----------



## Walls

I'm sure Diaz will find a way to pass it, he always does. What's funny to me is that he doesn't consider weed a performance enhancing drug, but it absolutely is.


----------



## Myers

I would like to see Condit take this one, but if GSP wins this fight and it is one sided like all of his fights, I think he should move up a weight class. I don't think we necessarily have to see GSP/Silva, but GSP/Belcher or GSP/Maia could be two interesting fights.

I am just hoping for a total non stop war with the Diaz/Penn fight, I don't mind who wins either way. I know they won't do a GSP/Penn III because no one wants to see that fight again.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Diaz is gonna get his shit caved in big time if he comes in with that hands down bullshit BJ will send him straight to hell and choke his ass out, he's not Paul Daley, if Diaz face plants in this fight Penn's gonna take his life, as for Condit/GSP, I hope Condit knocks him the hell out, nothing against GSP but I love me some Carlos fucking Condit, dude is an absolute animal.

On a side note, Bisping's cornering on TUF is some of the most hilarious siht out there.


----------



## Walls

This season of TUF has been pretty good so far. I hope Mayhem smashes Bisping but with his massive layoff, I don't see it happening.


----------



## Stormbringer

Not gonna watch the fight cause I feel GSP robbed me of my money his last two fights. Condit and Diaz need to win I can't stand Penn and GSP is a thief.


----------



## Dark Church

GSP's performance against Shields was a disgrace and did indeed rob people of money (thankfully the rest of the card was good). He rocked Shields twice and especially the first time did nothing and just waited for Shields to recover and come back. I really hope Condit wins because I am sick to death of GSP putting 0% effort into finishing a fight. His past three fights all could have and probably would have been finished by any other top five WW.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

You are aware he was poked in the eye constantly, right?

And the Koscheck fight was the worst beatdown in the history of MMA, and should have been ended by the Doctor, I'm not a GSP fan by any means but the hate he gets is laughable, Rampage Jackson hasn't finished anyone since 2008 and you don't see people boycotting Rampage PPV's.


----------



## Dark Church

Helghan_Rising said:


> You are aware he was poked in the eye constantly, right?
> 
> And the Koscheck fight was the worst beatdown in the history of MMA, and should have been ended by the Doctor, I'm not a GSP fan by any means but the hate he gets is laughable, Rampage Jackson hasn't finished anyone since 2008 and you don't see people boycotting Rampage PPV's.


I highly doubt 130 with Rampage/Hamill got people flocking to their TV's. Yes GSP got poked in the eye a few times but that doesn't explain him not going for the finish on a clearly rocked Shields. This was also in the second round when his eye wasn't even that bad yet. Koscheck is the only one of his last three fights I can defend him on but jabbing for twenty five minutes isn't going for a finish. If he would have taken Koscheck down and pounded on him the fight probably would have been stopped.

For me at least I give GSP for the same reason Cruz and soon to be Aldo get it. No one wants champions who can't finish fights. If you go to a decision or two fine but when you have six title defenses and five of them are decisions (GSP) or four defenses and four decisions (Cruz) it gets kind of old. A fight isn't nearly as interesting when you know it is going to go to a decision. Condit is the first challenger GSP has had since Hardy that I didn't see a decision coming a mile away. Hardy sucks and I thought GSP would finish him but he didn't and since then Condit and Lytle have. GSP doesn't even try to finish fights. Cruz at least attempted to finish Johnson but just couldn't do it.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I'm afraid you're speaking for yourself on that one, I'm a big fan of Cruz his last four fights have been insane, I personally liked Cruz/Faber and Aldo/Hominick a hell of a lot more than I did Jones/Rampage and Silva/Okami


----------



## Rush

The argument that a fight needs a finish is asinine. The reason i'm getting frustrated with GSP is that he is clearly just cruising in there every fight.


----------



## Myers

Everyone saying that the Kos fight should have been stopped seems to be oblivious to the fact that GSP had 4 rounds where Koscheck could only see out of one eye and still coasted to victory. He needs to stop pretending that he is trying to get a finish in there. Jon Fitch just grinds it out in every fight but at least he owns up to it and doesn't make excuses.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Don't know if any of you have seen this but some guy actually brought Machida a picture of his epic knock out of Rashad to sign.


----------



## Lm2

calling it right now, i know ill be look like an idiot for saying it diaz subs penn and condit kos gsp.


----------



## McQueen

Just because it probably won't happen doesn't mean it can't. Don't see how that makes you look like an idiot if you end up being wrong (I hope you're right about Condit though).

That Machida picture is great.


----------



## Walls

Machida's face is funny in that pic. I think the odds of Diaz subbing Penn are pretty low but it's possible. I think there is more of a chance of Condit KO'ing GSP.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4nHamG8apk&feature=feedu

Sick promo for Hendo/Shogun, Nicktheface is a beast.


----------



## Myers

Nicktheface has had some epic fan-made trailers.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Chael Sonnen has just proclaimed that Anderson Silva has 24 hours to accept his offer "or else"

Not really sure what he can do, but Chael is a bad ass.


----------



## McQueen

Sonnen is such a fucking troll, but the guy is entertaining.


----------



## Walls

It's going to be so funny when Chael mashes Anderson and you all eat your words.


----------



## Noel

The poll will obviously change but UFC.com have a poll up titled "Which heated rivalry do you find most compelling and entertaining?", here's the current results:


Brock Lesnar-Frank Mir 13%
Dominick Cruz-Urijah Faber 2%
Anderson Silva-Chael Sonnen 68%
Jon Jones-Rashad Evans 12%
Michael Bisping-Jason Miller 5%

UFC would be silly not to give Chael to Silva now and I'm with Walls, I hope and think Chael is going to pound Anderson down again, only this time not be caught in a triangle.


----------



## McQueen

Walls said:


> It's going to be so funny when Chael mashes Anderson and you all eat your words.


I hope he does too, i'd love to see Anderson be beaten within an inch of his life. Doesn't mean the guy isn't trolling.


----------



## Liam Miller

Do some people hate silva here or just love sonnen?

10-20 years down the line silva will be loved by all true fans just like ali and tyson are in boxing.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I'm a big Sonnen fan, I don't know how people can't find the guy entertaining.


----------



## McQueen

I don't appreciate Silva dancing around and acting like a cock when he can easily finish his fights. won't argue the guy is the best.


----------



## Liam Miller

McQueen said:


> *I don't appreciate Silva dancing around and acting like a cock when he can easily finish his fights.* won't argue the guy is the best.


Can't disagree with that. But i think he made up a little for them fights when he made belfort and okami look like they had just started training and fighting in mma.


----------



## McQueen

I missed the Belfort fight but yeah he embarrassed Okami.


----------



## Liam Miller

Silva/Belfort got instant greatness just for the weigh in staredown


----------



## Walls

Anderson is my favorite fighter of all time, without question. I feel so sorry for guys that get locked in the cage with him, it must be terrifying. I feel sorry for all of them except for Chael Sonnen. I've been a fan of his since he fought Dan Miller way back when but my love for him sky rocketed when he beat the fuck out of Nate Marquardt and then again even more once he started talking about Anderson. As much as I love Anderson and as much as I've loved watching him be so dominate, I want to see him get his ass kicked even more and Chael did that and was the most entertaining person alive leading up to that fight. Then they delivered one of the most amazing fights ever and now it looks like they are going to do it again. 

I don't think Anderson would have been able to train enough by the time they fight again to stop Chael from taking him down over and over again but I believe Chael would have been able to train enough to not get submitted. I think it's just a style mis-match. What do you do with an elite striker? Put them on their back, unless they are like Chuck and use their wrestling in reverse but Anderson isn't like that. Unless Silva catches Sonnen coming in I see it going exactly like the first fight, minus the Triangle of course.


----------



## Rush

Silva is going to fuck Sonnen up. He's poking the bear and he's going to get his ass knocked out.


----------



## Walls

So Carwin is out until mid 2012, having yet another surgery. More nerve problems. I think he's done, that's 2 major surgeries almost back to back and at his age I think that's going to be a problem.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> So Carwin is out until mid 2012, having yet another surgery. More nerve problems. I think he's done, that's 2 major surgeries almost back to back and at his age I think that's going to be a problem.


Fuckin' a, really? That's some serious bullshit, Carwin's an awesome fighter and an awesome dude, hate to see a guy like him have such bad luck, I thought he looked alright against Junior and really made effort to improve his cardio.


----------



## Walls

Carwin looked like shit against JDS, he beat the fuck out of him and he never recovered and Junior admitted he played it safe because of what was at stake so that leads me to believe he could have finished him and just didn't want to risk taking one of Carwin's bombs on the way in.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I like Silva. Sonnen is okay.

I'd rather see Silva KO him.


----------



## HBK_718

I want to see Anderson Silva catch Chael Sonnen in a triangle choke... again.

After that, Chael Sonnen should just fluctuate between middleweight and light heavyweight. U.F.C. would be smart to book him up against other notorious trash-talkers, like Rampage. Also, Chael vs. Little Nog would be really fun, but that's only happening if Big Nog can keep his ass in the U.F.C.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> Carwin looked like shit against JDS, he beat the fuck out of him and he never recovered and Junior admitted he played it safe because of what was at stake so that leads me to believe he could have finished him and just didn't want to risk taking one of Carwin's bombs on the way in.


That still doesn't change the fact his weight was down, his cardio was obviously improved, he clearly got blown out of the water but he had his fair share of positives to take from the fight, mainly the ability to go all three rounds where in the past he could only go *a* round.

Age is not on his side though and this could do him in as far as his career goes.


----------



## BDFW

I hope Carwin makes a recovery, he is a heavy handed fighter and most of his fights are quite enjoyable to watch, but he is 36 and has had two major surgeries. Hope he can recover.

Enjoy Chael's trash talking, that being said I think Silva will KO him this time around. A win for Chael would chuck the middleweight division on its head though.


----------



## Noel

I don't dislike Silva, I mean I think it's possible he's tried to dodge people in the past but I still think he's the best in the world. When someone's the best you naturally want to see them beat, just to see how good they are. Anderson is constantly hailed as the best in the world and even the best ever by some people, Chael came _this_ close to beating him and actually was beating him by a country mile. 

If Chael actually wins it fucks so many things up, people would still want to see Silva/GSP but certainly nowhere near as much as if he loses, would Silva go up to LHW? Would he even retire? I want Chael to win because Silva's the best, and he nearly beat the best.


----------



## seancarleton77

I think everyone who isn't a retarded anti- pro wrestling fan wants to see Chael vs. Anderson again. The problem is Silva's camp seems to be pulling a Mayweather (ducking). You can read the interviews with Ed Sores for yourselves. In a very recent interview Ed said that Anderson has already fought and beaten Chael and Vitor and it's time for someone new to get a shot. THE FUCK! Who else is there, Bisping? He can hardly beat his dick, there's no way he goes a full 2 rounds without getting knocked the fuck out! Maia? He put up about as much fight as a rape victim... in a sex role-playing game. Hendo is the only guy other than Chael I could see taking it, and even that is a big stretch. Sonnen vs. Silva 2, make it happen, Joe!


----------



## Helghan_Rising

seancarleton77 said:


> I think everyone who isn't a retarded anti- pro wrestling fan wants to see Chael vs. Anderson again. The problem is Silva's camp seems to be pulling a Mayweather (ducking). You can read the interviews with Ed Sores for yourselves. In a very recent interview Ed said that Anderson has already fought and beaten Chael and Vitor and it's time for someone new to get a shot. THE FUCK! Who else is there, Bisping? He can hardly beat his dick, there's no way he goes a full 2 rounds without getting knocked the fuck out! Maia? He put up about as much fight as a rape victim... in a sex role-playing game. Hendo is the only guy other than Chael I could see taking it, and even that is a big stretch. Sonnen vs. Silva 2, make it happen, Joe!


A year ago I would have said I I can't imagine why they'd duck, which it does seem like they are, we all heard about how Anderson wanted to get taken down and win by submission for ju-jitsu, they made it sound like Anderson let Chael control the fight until the end but I'm starting to think maybe Anderson truly got more than he thought he would and that submission might have been more luck than it was a plan.

Vitor's not in the hunt, he got beat in the first round.
Mayhem hasn't even won a single fight in the UFC yet.
Bisping hasn't fucking beat anybody good ever.
Maia's pretty much never fighting for the title again and is 1-1 in his last two.
Stann just lost to Chael.

If they aren't gonna give the fight to Chael the only fighter left for them to give a shot at Anderson is Munoz if he beats Leben. After that? There's no one who can even give Anderson a decent fight outside of Jake Shields.


----------



## Noel

Helghan_Rising said:


> A year ago I would have said I I can't imagine why they'd duck, which it does seem like they are, we all heard about how Anderson wanted to get taken down and win by submission for ju-jitsu, they made it sound like Anderson let Chael control the fight until the end *but I'm starting to think maybe Anderson truly got more than he thought he would and that submission might have been more luck than it was a plan.*
> 
> Vitor's not in the hunt, he got beat in the first round.
> Mayhem hasn't even won a single fight in the UFC yet.
> Bisping hasn't fucking beat anybody good ever.
> Maia's pretty much never fighting for the title again and is 1-1 in his last two.
> Stann just lost to Chael.
> 
> If they aren't gonna give the fight to Chael the only fighter left for them to give a shot at Anderson is Munoz if he beats Leben. After that? There's no one who can even give Anderson a decent fight outside of Jake Shields.


Seriously?


----------



## Walls

Helghan_Rising said:


> A year ago I would have said I I can't imagine why they'd duck, which it does seem like they are, we all heard about how Anderson wanted to get taken down and win by submission for ju-jitsu, they made it sound like Anderson let Chael control the fight until the end but I'm starting to think maybe Anderson truly got more than he thought he would and that submission might have been more luck than it was a plan.
> 
> Vitor's not in the hunt, he got beat in the first round.
> Mayhem hasn't even won a single fight in the UFC yet.
> Bisping hasn't fucking beat anybody good ever.
> Maia's pretty much never fighting for the title again and is 1-1 in his last two.
> Stann just lost to Chael.
> 
> If they aren't gonna give the fight to Chael the only fighter left for them to give a shot at Anderson is Munoz if he beats Leben. *After that? There's no one who can even give Anderson a decent fight outside of Jake Shields.*



:lmao

I would LOVE to see that fight. The look on Jake's face during that fight would be about the same look as Okami had on his face: Absolute fear. Okami looked scared shitless in there with Anderson and Okami is way better standing than Jake is. Jake would get fucking destroyed.


----------



## Trigger

Wonderwall said:


> Seriously?


I'd agree that he got more than he thought he would with Chael, the submission wasn't luck though obviously.

Silva has fought Franklin and Okami twice, Henderson is being discussed for a second fight, if Silva hates Sonnen so much then what reason would he have not to take the fight. If the ONLY reason Sonnen almost handed Silva his ass was because he was on TRT then what's the big issue, surely he'd be able to destroy him.

It's a ridiculous thing for Soares to say 'he tapped, that's it, no rematch for Chael' when rematches are a part of the sport, and have made some of the best fights.


----------



## Walls

It's the perfect time to make Anderson/Chael 2. There really isn't anyone else to face him right now and the rematch will make a shit ton of money and it's the fight everyone wants to see.


----------



## seancarleton77

Helghan_Rising said:


> A year ago I would have said I I can't imagine why they'd duck, which it does seem like they are, we all heard about how Anderson wanted to get taken down and win by submission for ju-jitsu, they made it sound like Anderson let Chael control the fight until the end but I'm starting to think maybe Anderson truly got more than he thought he would and that submission might have been more luck than it was a plan.
> 
> Vitor's not in the hunt, he got beat in the first round.
> Mayhem hasn't even won a single fight in the UFC yet.
> Bisping hasn't fucking beat anybody good ever.
> Maia's pretty much never fighting for the title again and is 1-1 in his last two.
> Stann just lost to Chael.
> 
> If they aren't gonna give the fight to Chael the only fighter left for them to give a shot at Anderson is Munoz if he beats Leben. After that? There's no one who can even give Anderson a decent fight outside of Jake Shields.


First off Jake doesn't have a whore's chance in a horror movie. Anderson would CRUSH Shields and his beyond weak striking game. 

Second Silva did win it fair and square, it wasn't luck, it was just Chael leaving his neck out there while trying to finish Anderson, Sonnen's submission defence has always been questionable, it was not gameplan at all, it was just taking an opening and finishing the fight. 

The reason why Chael and the fans deserve a rematch is because NO ONE has ever taken the fight to the Spider like Chael Sonnen did, well that and Chael's bad ass, if not completely insane promos. They need to do a Primetime for that fight as well.


----------



## Walls

They have to do a Primetime for Anderson/Chael 2.It will be one of the greatest things in the history of television.

I read recently that Mayhem wants Silva if he beats Bisping, which won't happen obviously. Mayhem's ground game is VERY underrated, he's no joke. But his takedowns aren't nearly as good as Chael's and he would get blasted standing, as much as I love the guy. A Bisping/Silva fight is almost worth waiting for the rematch with Sonnen because I think it would be a hilarious fight but at the end of the day they can't not do Anderson/Chael 2.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

seancarleton77 said:


> First off Jake doesn't have a whore's chance in a horror movie. Anderson would CRUSH Shields and his beyond weak striking game.
> 
> Second Silva did win it fair and square, it wasn't luck, it was just Chael leaving his neck out there while trying to finish Anderson, Sonnen's submission defence has always been questionable, it was not gameplan at all, it was just taking an opening and finishing the fight.
> 
> The reason why Chael and the fans deserve a rematch is because NO ONE has ever taken the fight to the Spider like Chael Sonnen did, well that and Chael's bad ass, if not completely insane promos. They need to do a Primetime for that fight as well.


If Shields could get Anderson to the ground, and he's got the wrestling to push him up against the cage and grind him to the floor, his striking does suck but he's got a very solid chin despite the fact he got put out in his last fight, it could be a tough fight for Anderson but I'd still take Anderson.


----------



## Walls

Shields couldn't get GSP to the cage and down to the ground, I highly doubt he does it to Silva. Silva is a lot bigger than GSP and he would fuck Jake up as soon as he got close to him. That's sending a lamb to the slaughter in that fight.


----------



## Noel

Walls said:


> *They have to do a Primetime for Anderson/Chael 2.It will be one of the greatest things in the history of television.*
> 
> I read recently that Mayhem wants Silva if he beats Bisping, which won't happen obviously. Mayhem's ground game is VERY underrated, he's no joke. But his takedowns aren't nearly as good as Chael's and he would get blasted standing, as much as I love the guy. A Bisping/Silva fight is almost worth waiting for the rematch with Sonnen because I think it would be a hilarious fight but at the end of the day they can't not do Anderson/Chael 2.


The annoying thing is, even though Silva speaks English perfectly fine, he immediately turns it off when convenient to him. If Anderson Silva's career was say, Bisping or Mayhem it would be amazing. Silva isn't going to utter a word to Chael and it will all be done through a translator if at all.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, I've always questioned that about him. I've seen interviews where he did the entire thing in English and you could understand him perfectly.


----------



## Stormbringer

But he's got Tyson voice!


----------



## Walls

Not really, he doesn't have a massive speech impediment.


----------



## DR JUPES

Shield's is designed to fight guys like Silva, i think he'd do well if he really brought his A-Game and could actually catch Anderson.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Shields couldn't get GSP to the cage and down to the ground, I highly doubt he does it to Silva. Silva is a lot bigger than GSP and he would fuck Jake up as soon as he got close to him. That's sending a lamb to the slaughter in that fight.


GSP's takedown defence is amongst the top in UFC, and is better than Anderson's.


----------



## Stormbringer

I just want Chael to shake things up at middleweight! I WANT BLOOD! not that I have anything against Silva...


----------



## Walls

Chael hit him 300 times and if I remember correctly Silva never bled. That's that Brazilian leather skin for you, I guess.


----------



## RKing85

I want GSP to move up to MW and Silva to more up to LHW just to break up the manotany of the UFC right now


----------



## Helghan_Rising

RKing85 said:


> I want GSP to move up to MW and Silva to more up to LHW just to break up the manotany of the UFC right now


GSP won't be holding the belt this time next month so you won't have to worry about that, Condit's gonna send his French Canadian ass to hell with some straight up violence.

Then we'll finally see Condit/Penn but for the title and BJ will get the belt back.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Chael hit him 300 times and if I remember correctly Silva never bled. That's that Brazilian leather skin for you, I guess.


To be fair, Chaels Punches ain't exactly very powerful, and also it's not punches that cut normally, it's glancing elbows.


----------



## BDFW

Helghan_Rising said:


> GSP won't be holding the belt this time next month so you won't have to worry about that, Condit's gonna send his French Canadian ass to hell with some straight up violence.
> 
> Then we'll finally see Condit/Penn but for the title and BJ will get the belt back.


I'd love that to happen to shake up the welterweight division, but the more likely situation is GSP gets the win by decision. Wonder what the UFC will do if Penn and GSP wins, because who really wants to see them have another fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

Helghan_Rising said:


> GSP won't be holding the belt this time next month so you won't have to worry about that, Condit's gonna send his French Canadian ass to hell with some straight up violence.
> 
> Then we'll finally see Condit/Penn but for the title and BJ will get the belt back.


So Penn who has never hurt GSP is gonna beat the guy who is gonna bring straight up violence to GSP?


----------



## Walls

Just because Penn didn't have an answer for GSP, doesn't mean he wouldn't fuck up Condit. If BJ beats Diaz and Condit beats GSP, I could see them doing Penn/Condit and then do GSP/Diaz as they were supposed to, that would be pretty crazy.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

DX-Superkick said:


> So Penn who has never hurt GSP is gonna beat the guy who is gonna bring straight up violence to GSP?


BJ? I think you mean Condit considering Condit's fighting and is gonna knock GSP the fuck out in a few weeks.



> I'd love that to happen to shake up the welterweight division, but the more likely situation is GSP gets the win by decision. Wonder what the UFC will do if Penn and GSP wins, because who really wants to see them have another fight.


They'll give the title shot to Ellenberger if that happens, he's supposed to fight Diego at 141 but they're probably waiting for UFC 137 to pan out, Condit is by far GSP's toughest test though, he's got killer instinct, he's got a sick ground game, and he's not gonna quit like some of GSP's last few opponents.

I can't believe people are shitting on this fight though, Condit is a better fighter than Diaz.


----------



## Myers

I think Condit can win and probably has the best all around game that GSP has face yet, but let's not forget how awful GSP has made everyone look in their fights. He is still going to come in stronger, faster, better cardio, and the best wrestling in the WW division. What is probably going to happen is that GSP will get the takedown and stifle Carlos for 5 rounds, much like all of his fights.


----------



## Noel

I don't think Condit has a chance in hell of knocking out GSP, GSP's boxing is just immense (I guess training with Freddie Roach will do that for you). I also can't see him submitting GSP because of his ground game.

This is one fight where you could perhaps expect GSP to be aggressive in the standup but I'm still gonna say it's a GSP win by UD.

As for shitting on this fight, it doesn't have even half the excitement for me as Diaz/GSP. Both guys are brilliant boxers with great ground games, and Diaz always comes out to finish the fight.


----------



## McQueen

Diaz has pretty poor wrestling though, and I don't see GSP making many foolish mistakes where Diaz can lock in a choke or armbar or anything.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall said:


> I don't think Condit has a chance in hell of knocking out GSP, GSP's boxing is just immense (I guess training with Freddie Roach will do that for you). I also can't see him submitting GSP because of his ground game.
> 
> This is one fight where you could perhaps expect GSP to be aggressive in the standup but I'm still gonna say it's a GSP win by UD.
> 
> As for shitting on this fight, it doesn't have even half the excitement for me as Diaz/GSP. Both guys are brilliant boxers with great ground games, and Diaz always comes out to finish the fight.


Carlos Condit is the most versatile fighter GSP has faced in a while, he's willing to take chances on the feet and has a very, very solid chin, he's got a crazy ground game too, and unlike Nick Diaz, Condit can beat guys with takedowns, I don't know if you caught the Stun-Gun fight but he swept him like it was nothing and put him away in the first round, something Nate Diaz who is pretty much Nick Diaz with a few less pounds couldn't do, he's a better fighter than Fitch, Alves, Hardy, Koscheck, and Shields, he's got the most dangerous skill set to dethrone GSP, and he won't have the size battle that BJ had, I'll be very surprised if GSP wins much less finishes him.


----------



## Walls

Unless Condit catches GSP, he loses by UD. I'm on the fence about Penn/Diaz. I think it will be FOTN, though.

Chael was on the Jim Rome show today, it was pretty tame by Sonnen standards: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOZty4G7IZA


----------



## Noel

I know what Condit can do, I just don't think he can do it against GSP. There's no point in writing a paragraph on how good Condit is, I agree. If you think Condit is going to blitz GSP then fair enough, that's your opinion but I still stand by mine. I think you've just bought into a bit of the hype that the UFC and then the media has to portray, they have to market this kind of thing. 

In my opinion wherever the fight goes GSP is still the top guy, but I think he'll churn out a UD.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Guess he won't be getting KO'ed at all since Dana just announced he's off the card with an injury.


----------



## Scott_90

UFC has such awful luck. This fucking sucks. It will be interesting to find out what the injury is.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Scott_90 said:


> UFC has such awful luck. This fucking sucks. It will be interesting to find out what the injury is.


I know, this is such fucking bullshit, they've had to cancel about 12 or 13 main events this year, I wanted Condit to win so fucking bad, all the press conference and opponents getting switched for nothing. This fucking blows.

Edit - Dana just confirmed Penn vs. Diaz now headlines and GSP has a knee injury.


----------



## Scott_90

Maybe they should look at how the fighters prepare in the weeks building up to fights. I know that sounds dumb but something has to change. Too many injuries are being picked up and its getting beyond a joke.


----------



## Stax Classic

Meh, just switch it to condit vs Diaz for #1 contender and find BJ another opponent like Koz.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I guess Koscheck will have to step in now to fight Condit now, him or Fitch.

Fucking a though, it's just a damn good thing they made this one hell of a card and put BJ Penn on it so it'll still sell well, but this year alone they've had to cancel

Silva/Sonnen 2
Florian/Dunham
Shogun/Evans
Ortiz/Nogueira
Edgar/Maynard III
Lesnar/dos Santos
Marquardt/Rumble
Marquardt/Story
Jones/Evans
Evans/Davis
Jones/Evans again

Not to mention, Aldo/Grispi, Carwin/Nelson, and several other great fights got canceled.


----------



## Scott_90

It's at a point where until they're actually walking out into the arena on fight night I still have doubts about whether the fights will take place.


----------



## Dark Church

Nick Diaz gets to main event after all which is sad. Condit/GSP will still happen though which is good. I wouldn't want Diaz to win then jump over Condit for a title shot.


----------



## Stax Classic

Yep, Condit vs GSP tentatively for a later date, barring severity of GSP's injury, An interim bout between Condit and Diaz should he win and GSP's out longer would still suffice for me.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Penn/Diaz will be a three rounder also, hope they move Jorgensen/Curran to the main card.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Really bad news. I was hoping to see GSP vs. Condit 

At least we've got *COWBOY* in the Main Card.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Really bad news. I was hoping to see GSP vs. Condit
> 
> At least we've got *COWBOY* in the Main Card.


Not quite, Cerrone's on the Spike part of the card and those fights can't be replaced since they have a deal with Spike, they'll have to take one of the prelims they won't be airing on Spike and put it on the main card.


----------



## -Mystery-

Cesar Gracie to Penn: "Don't be scared, homie. Let's make it five rounds."


----------



## Walls

Well, this fucking sucks. I say make it 5 rounds as well.


----------



## McQueen

I don't really see the point in making non Title fights 5 rounds personally.


----------



## Walls

I'm against it. Title fights are supposed to be special and one of the special things about them is that they are 5 rounds. I understand why they changed it, though.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, thats pretty much what I think.


----------



## Stormbringer

Because big fights like say Chuck vs Silva would have benefited from another round. I like the idea of it personally, important fights need winners.

Since GSP is out I say we keep Diaz/Penn as co-main event, but give Condit, Koscheck who didn't get hurt at all by Hughes. OR, give Condit Ellenburger who killed Shields, another guy GSP couldn't beat.


----------



## BDFW

DX-Superkick said:


> Because big fights like say Chuck vs Silva would have benefited from another round. I like the idea of it personally, important fights need winners.


For big time fights I like the idea of it but I think some main events aren't really worthy of five rounds i.e Munoz/Leben. You can't have it both ways though so I am fine with the way it is.


----------



## Rush

Why on earth would Condit want to fight Koscheck on short notice when GSP isn't out too long and he has the title shot?


----------



## BDFW

GSP is going to be back early 2012, so obviously Condit will wait till then for his shot. Would be stupid to take a fight and potentially lose his title shot. Koscheck did offer to step in to fight Condit for what its worth.


----------



## Walls

If they wanted to do a uber ppv they could have Anderson/Chael headline and have GSP/Condit co-main for the Superbowl weekend. I doubt they would do that though, makes more sense to split them up.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

DX-Superkick said:


> Because big fights like say Chuck vs Silva would have benefited from another round. I like the idea of it personally, important fights need winners.
> 
> Since GSP is out I say we keep Diaz/Penn as co-main event, but give Condit, Koscheck who didn't get hurt at all by Hughes. OR, give Condit Ellenburger who killed Shields, another guy GSP couldn't beat.


Condit and Ellenberger have already fought, it was a good fight though I'd love to see a rematch one day, hopefully for the belt.

I'm sure Condit would take the fight with Koscheck but I wouldn't be surprised at all if the UFC is actually the ones who aren't gonna do it, Koscheck has little value to them, he's lost to GSP twice and one of those losses was the worst beatdown in MMA history, you obviously can't do that fight again and Welterweight is very thin, everyone's already done caught an ass whippin' off Frenchy or they're not ready to fight him. Diaz, Condit, and Ellenberger are literally the only three guys worth a damn he's yet to fight and if BJ and Koscheck were to beat both of them, you go from three potential title fights to one.


----------



## -Mystery-

I wish Sonnen wouldn't be a bitch and back off his original WWE challenge to Silva. You scared, homie?


----------



## Noel

I was kind of hoping they'd throw a big'ish fight together but I guess there isn't many people that would take a fight on 11 days notice. Maybe bring forward something like Tito/Little Nog or something, just anything with a bit of name power to throw together. Still it sucks that we don't get to see GSP in action but the good thing is the card was already very well stacked, I'd pay money to see a card with Mitrione/Kongo or Cro Cop/Big Country as the main event, plus Siver vs Cerrone is going to be a war and I could easily see someone being finished in the 1st.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall said:


> I was kind of hoping they'd throw a big'ish fight together but I guess there isn't many people that would take a fight on 11 days notice. Maybe bring forward something like Tito/Little Nog or something, just anything with a bit of name power to throw together. Still it sucks that we don't get to see GSP in action but the good thing is the card was already very well stacked, I'd pay money to see a card with Mitrione/Kongo or Cro Cop/Big Country as the main event, plus Siver vs Cerrone is going to be a war and I could easily see someone being finished in the 1st.


They had a very, very good fight on the undercard in Jorgensen/Curran, but they fucked up and put Brad Tavares' fight on the main card instead, I guess being a TUF contestant is better than being a top five BW and a pretty damn exciting one at that, I'm pretty upset with them over that.


----------



## Noel

Anyone have a feeling that the UFC is setting the wheels in motion for a Mitrione run for the title? (Which he probably will be on if he can beat Kongo in impressive fashion). I've seen so much media stuff of him on UFC.com.


----------



## Noel

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/...ver-nick-diaz-makes-ufc-137-call-a-memorable/

Interesting article, Diaz could've been in trouble but apparently it was a miscommunication on the UFC's part. I had to laugh when I read that BJ found out he was in the main event through his own website rather than from the UFC.


----------



## Noel

Apologies on the triple post but just found this interesting from Koschecks Twitter, looks like he's trying to call Condit out and take his title shot from him.

Started off with:


> Josh Koscheck
> Hey @danawhite  duty calls again???


To which Dana replied:


> gotta respect Kos offering to fight Condit on a week notice. I respect the shit outta u Josh!


Kos then said


> That Suck @danawhite but ur the boss....Now what?? I just get2 sit around & play with my ding dong.i need more excitement in my life. FLIP


Then it gets juicy from him:


> somethings out of ur control.But Ucan put it out there.Hoping the other guy MANs up& not let's DWsave him from a asskicking


I'd have insane respect for Condit if he suddenly took a fight with Kos and put his number one contender spot on the line on 14 days notice.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall said:


> Anyone have a feeling that the UFC is setting the wheels in motion for a Mitrione run for the title? (Which he probably will be on if he can beat Kongo in impressive fashion). I've seen so much media stuff of him on UFC.com.


I don't really see Mitrione getting much further he might KO Kongo but then he's looking at the loser of Lesnar/Overeem, Werdum who is in talks to come back, the loser of Cain/JDS, and eventually Barnett, Cormier, and potentially Sergei.


----------



## DR JUPES

Wonderwall he'd be an idiot to do so, it's all about taking your opportunity really. 

and whilst it sucks for Diaz what happened, at least if/when he beats BJ Penn he'll have a legitimate claim to GSP's title and no one will be able to argue that he's the rightful no.1 contender (people still do for some reason).


----------



## Myers

Mitrione won't get past Mir,Nelson,Schaub,Big Nog,Overeem,Lesnar, JDS, and of course Cain. Hell he may not even get past Kongo.


----------



## McQueen

I could see Mirtione beating Roy Nelson or Big Nog if he can stay off the ground and Schaub too. But yeah don't think he'd have a chance against JDS, Mir, Lesnar or Cain.

I hope UFC signs Daniel Cormier soon.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

DR JUPES said:


> Wonderwall he'd be an idiot to do so, it's all about taking your opportunity really.
> 
> and whilst it sucks for Diaz what happened, at least if/when he beats BJ Penn he'll have a legitimate claim to GSP's title and no one will be able to argue that he's the rightful no.1 contender (people still do for some reason).


Because anyone with logic can tell he was protected, he could have fought Tyron Woodley and shut people like me up, instead he fought Cyborg, like yeah...come on, really? Cyborg? Cyborg fucking sucks and wouldn't last a minute in the UFC. He was never, ever placed up against a guy with a serious wrestling game, and he out and out ducked Jay Heiron two years ago, he's by all means fucked now because just about everyone he's gonna be fighting excels in his biggest weakness and they're all skilled enough not to get caught in a submission.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> I could see Mirtione beating Roy Nelson or Big Nog if he can stay off the ground and Schaub too. But yeah don't think he'd have a chance against JDS, Mir, Lesnar or Cain.
> 
> I hope UFC signs Daniel Cormier soon.



I agree. I hated Mitrione on TUF but since then he's really grown on me and seems like a legit awesome dude. I love the Mitrione Minute on Ariel's show. I don't ever see him winning the title though. Brock would smash him, as would JDS, Cain, Carwin, etc etc.


----------



## McQueen

I felt the same way when he was on TUF. Came off as an extreme douche but hes grown on me.


----------



## Walls

Speaking of Meathead, I want to watch the new MM on Ariel's site but the video keeps fucking up :angry:

I just watched a video with Paul Daley and the dude plans to drop 40 pounds in one day to make weight for his fight and it isn't a joke. I don't know what the fuck is wrong with this guy when it comes to cutting weight. He seems to never learn. And even if by some off chance he manages to cut that much weight it's going to completely fuck his body over and there is no way he performs at 100% when he fights. What he's doing is really, really dangerous and stupid.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> Speaking of Meathead, I want to watch the new MM on Ariel's site but the video keeps fucking up :angry:
> 
> I just watched a video with Paul Daley and the dude plans to drop 40 pounds in one day to make weight for his fight and it isn't a joke. I don't know what the fuck is wrong with this guy when it comes to cutting weight. He seems to never learn. And even if by some off chance he manages to cut that much weight it's going to completely fuck his body over and there is no way he performs at 100% when he fights. What he's doing is really, really dangerous and stupid.


Perform? He'd probably die.

I'm glad they gave him the boot, the dude is a complete dick, he doesn't want to improve and he just down right doesn't give a shit, this guy was one fight away from coaching TUF and fighting GSP and he just completely pissed it all away.

They're saying UFC 136 did about 250k buys on PPV, pretty shitty number considering they had two title fight and the best trash talker in the business on that card.


----------



## Noel

Looks like BJ has agreed to go 5 rounds, but only if Dana ups his purse money.



> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/19/b-j-penn-happy-to-do-a-five-round-fight-with-nick-diaz-for/


----------



## Stormbringer

I still think Mitrione is not ready for experienced striker Kongo. But if he gets by him who is next? Guys like Lesnar and Carson are to high and Cro Cop and Barry are too low. Are we looking at maybe Mitrione vs Schaub?


----------



## Noel

If Mitrione knocks out Kongo (I think he's winning by decision) he should get the the winner of Mir/Big Nog, which would then probably be a number 1 contender shot also. Schaub has been on his run and has just lost, Mitrione is still unbeaten, whether we think he can handle Brock/JDS/Cain etc you've got to carry on giving him the bigger fights regardless if he knocks out who you've been putting in front of him.


----------



## Walls

I think Matt will win as well. I like how they've slowly built him up and didn't throw him to the wolves like they did with Lesnar. Lesnar obviously was a big name to begin with but the dude has had it rough from the start.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I'd like to see Mitrione or Kongo fight Mike Russow, that'd be a hell of a fight and Russow is very underrated and isn't talked about as much as he should, FOTN for sure regardless of if it's Kongo or Mitrione.

Give the loser of Mitrione/Kongo Dave Herman, since he was supposed to fight Russow but didn't get cleared.


----------



## Walls

I didn't even know Cro Cop/Nelson was on this card. No idea how I missed that. Sad for Cro Cop, doesn't even get promoted anymore.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Cro Cop has said this is his last fight in the UFC, so he'll probably retire, really don't see how he wins Nelson has ab etter chin, better striking at this point, better ground game, the only advantage Cro Cop has is cardio but his chin is so bad these days it won't even matter.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, Cro Cop is done. Also, Akira definitely tapped last night on TUF, that was fucking bullshit.


----------



## Trigger

Akira tapped but Neace(?) let go, it's as much his fault for being a dumbass and assuming that the referee would see that, especially when he was talking about holding on to a submission for longer because he doesn't like Akira.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I laughed my ass off when Kizer got in the cage, I hate that fucker.


----------



## Walls

I don't like Keith because he fucked over Chael.


----------



## nazzac

If you watch the early UFC's, Royce Gracie would hold on to a submission while the other is tapping, until the ref tells him to let go. That's what Neace should have done.


----------



## Noel

Yeah he definitely tapped, I love the Ultimate Fighter and last night was a prime example why, you see a feud explode and then 5 minutes later you get to see them fight in the cage.


----------



## Stormbringer

Oh come on guys its a reality show they tell them to make it hype. Shove him, push him down, call him a bitch...ya know WWE stuff! :side:


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> I don't like Keith because he fucked over Chael.


are you retarded? or just that much of a Chael nuthugger? fucking hell dude.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Akira crearly tapped and I think he lost that first round as well. Sucks for Neace and for Team Mayhem but you don't stop till' the referee tells you too.

I hope Bermudez knocks that douche out.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

What about Mitrione vs Bigfoot? I have no doubt the UFC is going to pick him up, even if he just lost (and in the way he did). Remember, anyone who beats Fedor, Dana becomes an instant fan of. If Mitrione does beat Kongo, they should setup a Mitrione vs Bigfoot Silva fight for early 2012.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

PuroresuPride18 said:


> What about Mitrione vs Bigfoot? I have no doubt the UFC is going to pick him up, even if he just lost (and in the way he did). Remember, anyone who beats Fedor, Dana becomes an instant fan of. If Mitrione does beat Kongo, they should setup a Mitrione vs Bigfoot Silva fight for early 2012.


Bigfoot would get murdered and Mitrione would deserve a higher ranked opponent, I know he beat Fedor and all that but I'm sure not many would have lost to a declining Fedor who failed to adapt whilst having a 50 pound advantage over him to go with a black belt in ju-jitsu, Cormier kicked his ass pretty easily, I've got no doubt Mitrione would replicate the performance Cormier put on.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> are you retarded? or just that much of a Chael nuthugger? fucking hell dude.



Who are you going to believe, me or you're lyin' eyes?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Brad Tavares is hurt so now he's off the 137 card and Jorgensen/Curran is on the main card, this is gonna be an awesome fight and hopefully helps the lighter weight classes out in the future.


----------



## Dark Church

Very happy that Jorgensen/Curran got upgraded. That should have been the choice anyway.


----------



## Myers

I think they are making a big deal about mitrione because he is the first fighter in UFC history to have down syndrome.


----------



## Noel

Chael Sonnen is co-hosting the 2011 World MMA Awards. Going to be hilarious when Anderson Silva wins something, I guess we can assume the Vitor kick is getting knock out of the year.



> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/...host-2011-world-mma-awards-show-to-air-on-fo/


Can't wait for more stories on the Nogueira brothers.


----------



## BDFW

Glad Jorgenson/Curran is going to be on the main card, should be a great fast paced fight, don't know why the Tavares fight was picked in the first place. Also interested to see how Vera/Marshall goes on the facebook prelims.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Vera was owning Thiago in the stand up, and while I firmly believe Thiago Silva is one of the two most overrated fighters in the sport today along with Rumble, he's better than Marshall who flat out sucks.

Vera's probably gonna beat him, then get destroyed when he steps up again.


----------



## RKing85

Still find it funny that Vera thinks the only reason he lost to Thiago is because of the PED's. Vera wasn't winning that fight any way you cut.

Vera came into the UFC with so much hype, but he got exposed pretty quickly. Not to interested in him when he fights any more.


----------



## Stax Classic

I thought Vera was forced out of the UFC after an embarrassing loss where he got the absolute fuck beat out of him with the worst broken nose I've ever seen?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I thought Vera was forced out of the UFC after an embarrassing loss where he got the absolute fuck beat out of him with the worst broken nose I've ever seen?


He got cut, but they re-signed him once it was revealed Thiago failed his drug test, the result got changed to a no-contest and he's back now.

If you're a glass half full kind of guy, his cut may have been un-justified, close fight with Couture that some thought he won, loss to Jones, and a loss to a roided up Thiago Silva, obviously he'll never live up to the hype but he's a good punching bag, just a damn shame he shares the same gym as the Mauler.


----------



## BDFW

Vera is never going to be anything in the light hevayweight division but he can be entertaining to watch when he is on his game.


----------



## Myers

Haha Vera is a shit fighter, he even laughed it off when silva broke his nose. Posing in the camera like a douchbag, shouldn't have got another shot in the UFC. I hope he goes to shark fights and get humiliated there too


----------



## Walls

I don't think Thiago was roided up though, he injected something into his back for pain. Vera still sucks, regardless.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> I don't think Thiago was roided up though, he injected something into his back for pain. Vera still sucks, regardless.


I don't know if you saw UFC 125 and UFC 108 but he looked a lot, A LOT bigger on December 31st 2010 than he was on January 1st 2010.


----------



## Walls

He was huge when he fought Vera, I agree. But I read that he handed in non-human urine to mask that he had taken something for his back, not steroids. Last time I read up about it was a few days after that fight happened though, I could be wrong.

Edit - This is what Thiago said:

_"I reinjured my back 45 days before the fight with Brandon Vera. After not fighting for a year, I made the decision to not pull out of the fight. I also decided that the only way I could continue with the fight was to take injections in my back and spine that contained substances prohibited by the Nevada (State) Athletic Commission. I also made the decision to use a product to hide the presence of these substances in a urine test." – Thiago Silva to MMAjunkie.com_


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Testosterone makes fighters better not exactly steroids. On top of that if these are muscle building then I can't imagine how he'd make 205. If you just look at most steroid users they are all in the 250 range at least most of the time. Just my opinion on the Thiago thing.


----------



## Noel

KenFlo is staying on and moving back up to Lightweight, taking 6 months out to gain more body muscle.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Glad he's staying, I always like watching Florian fight.

Dana also sent out a smiley face last night on twitter, speculation is Showtime has made a decision on Strikeforce.


----------



## Walls

Hopefully they kill it.


----------



## Noel

Yeah they need to end Strikeforce and liquidize any valuable talent into the UFC roster, with Fedor losing twice and now gone, plus most of the big stars under UFC contracts anyway, the hope for a Strikeforce vs UFC card isn't there anymore.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Fedor actually lost three times but the point still stands, Strikeforce has nothing left to offer outside of Melendez, Mousasi, King Mo, OSP, and Woodley.


----------



## RKing85

I certainly wouldn't put OSP in the category as the others as StrikeForce assets.

Good fighter sure, but no where near the marketability or resumes of the other guys you mentioned.


----------



## Walls

Countdown To UFC 137 was highly disappointing. Seemed very rushed, but it makes sense why it felt that way.


----------



## Lm2

penn vs diaz is going to be an epic scrap


----------



## Helghan_Rising

RKing85 said:


> I certainly wouldn't put OSP in the category as the others as StrikeForce assets.
> 
> Good fighter sure, but no where near the marketability or resumes of the other guys you mentioned.


He's a very solid prospect, Mousasi will likely eat him alive but his future is very bright.

Also forgot about Feijao, he's solid too.


----------



## Walls

Now GSP's camp is saying a move to 155 is more likely than 185. He needs to make up his fucking mind. Also, GSP at 155? :lmao

Proof of this ridiculous statement: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...o-move-to-155-would-he-destroy-Frankie-Edgar/


----------



## Noel

Can GSP even get to 155? I know he's obviously bigger in regards to 155 but the guy is toned as hell, I'd love to know his body-fat ratio. He'd have to seriously work with a nutritionist and would have to lose some muscle if he wanted to drop to 155 I think.

If, no wait, when Chael beats Anderson, I'd rather see GSP in the 155 division anyway. The second Anderson loses is the second that GSP/Silva turns into just a good fight for me rather than a dream one.


----------



## Kun10

Walls, I'd like to hear your thoughts on Munoz coming out and saying Sonnen cheated in a wrestling match with him, and still lost?


----------



## Walls

To that I have to say: Who are you going to believe, his lying eyes or Chael? Chael, of course.

And I have to agree with Wonderwall. GSP is shredded at 170, he would have to kill himself to make it to 155. You end up reaching a point of diminishing returns and I believe he would reach that point if he ever went to 155.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I think the whole 155 thing is just a cover to take attention off an Anderson fight, there's no way he can make Lightweight.

Speaking of Munoz, things will be very interesting if he beats Leben, if he wins one more he'd have to get a title shot.


----------



## Walls

Then Chael can mash Munoz after he beats Anderson, if Munoz wins another if gets past Leben.


So, Viacom bought Bellator and it will start airing on Spike in 2012. Awesome.


----------



## Noel

Good for Bellator, hopefully the Strikeforce liquidisation goes through and they can pinch some talent that the UFC doesn't want. I think the UFC is going to keep the female divisions despite Dana's attitude towards them, Miesha Tate has been doing shit loads of press and signings for the UFC. If the UFC ended up scrapping the female division it would be a huge boost for Bellator to sign up all of those names.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

They better get some bitches to throw at Cyborg then.


----------



## Walls

Cyborg is a scary bitch.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm convinced GSP is ducking Silva at this point.


----------



## Rush

Is it ducking when you're not in the same weight class, have nothing to prove, and have challengers for your belt (diaz and condit)?


----------



## Walls

I don't blame GSP for not wanting to fight Anderson.


----------



## -Mystery-

Rush said:


> Is it ducking when you're not in the same weight class, have nothing to prove, and have challengers for your belt (diaz and condit)?


Nothing to prove? Isn't GSP the same guy who always talks about fighting for his legacy? What better way to cement your legacy by beating the greatest fighter of all time at his own weight class? I'm not necessarily saying fight at 185 his next fight because both have challengers, but if you're gonna talk about moving weight classes and everyone is talking about a GSP/Silva super fight, and you say 155 is more likely that kinda makes me think you don't want any part of Silva because we all know moving to 185 makes much more sense than moving down to 155. All I'm saying is if GSP decides to move to a new weight class this time next year and Silva is still champion, there's no way you can convince me moving to 155 is the more logical choice (the only possible exception would be if Aldo has already moved up and taken over).


----------



## Myers

I still think that GSP should move up and grind his teeth on 1 or 2 MW's first. GSP/Maia is a fight I would really like to see, I could see it going something like this.










Chael's a bitch btw


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Rush said:


> Is it ducking when you're not in the same weight class, have nothing to prove, and have challengers for your belt (diaz and condit)?


How can you possibly call Nick Diaz a contender yet not Jake Ellenberger?

Diaz needs to beat someone with a ground game before he's being touted as a contender.


----------



## McQueen

You think Maia would beat GSP? I don't think GSP would try to grapple with the guy.


----------



## Myers

I think since GSP is very limited in his stand-up and Maia is looking better on his feet that I can see it even in the striking department. GSP/Munoz and GSP/Belcher could be great fights to.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Myers said:


> I think since GSP is very limited in his stand-up and Maia is looking better on his feet that I can see it even in the striking department. GSP/Munoz and GSP/Belcher could be great fights to.


Did you see any GSP fight before the Koscheck and Shields fight? His stand up is actually very, very good and very wide, his boxing is really good, his super man punch is probably the best out there his kicks are extremely solid, he isn't gonna get flashy and take risks but he's extremely technical and very good on the feet, Matt Serra just fucked his mind up completely.


----------



## Rush

-Mystery- said:


> Nothing to prove? Isn't GSP the same guy who always talks about fighting for his legacy? What better way to cement your legacy by beating the greatest fighter of all time at his own weight class? I'm not necessarily saying fight at 185 his next fight because both have challengers, but if you're gonna talk about moving weight classes and everyone is talking about a GSP/Silva super fight, and you say 155 is more likely that kinda makes me think you don't want any part of Silva because we all know moving to 185 makes much more sense than moving down to 155. All I'm saying is if GSP decides to move to a new weight class this time next year and Silva is still champion, there's no way you can convince me moving to 155 is the more logical choice (the only possible exception would be if Aldo has already moved up and taken over).


That still doesn't mean he has anything to prove by going up to 185. He can cement his legacy as the greatest welterweight of all time simply by beating whats in front of him. 



Helghan_Rising said:


> How can you possibly call Nick Diaz a contender yet not Jake Ellenberger?
> 
> Diaz needs to beat someone with a ground game before he's being touted as a contender.


Just talking about the immediate future. Diaz would be fighting GSP this weekend, circumstances obviously changed that.


----------



## Stormbringer

Only legacy GSP has is making Serra famous. That and not finishing a fight in years...


----------



## nazzac

DX-Superkick said:


> Only legacy GSP has is making Serra famous. That and not finishing a fight in years...


Rampage has gone longer without finishing, and everyone still loves him.


----------



## Stormbringer

nazzac said:


> Rampage has gone longer without finishing, and everyone still loves him.


Rampage has had more layoffs, done movies and doesn't hold a title. Nor is he considered a P4P fighter.

See a difference?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

DX-Superkick said:


> Rampage has had more layoffs, done movies and doesn't hold a title. Nor is he considered a P4P fighter.
> 
> See a difference?


Look at who they've fought. GSP is 100 percent justified in not finishing the guys he's fought.


----------



## nazzac

DX-Superkick said:


> Rampage has had more layoffs, done movies and doesn't hold a title. Nor is he considered a P4P fighter.
> 
> See a difference?


But Rampage couldn't finish Keith Jardine, which is the guy who gets Ko'd by Alexander, past it Wand, T.Silva and Bader.

Also he failed to finish Matt Hammil, who got finished by Gustafson.

Dominick Cruz has finished nobody. (don't know how you can say Bowles was a finish. It was an injury.)

The hate GSP gets for not finishing is ridiculous.


----------



## Walls

Rampage couldn't finish Hamill. That shows you where Rampage is these days. They still bill him as this KO artist, which is funny these days. I just watched TUF, Bisping is such a cunt. It'll be funny when Mayhem chokes him unconscious.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> Rampage couldn't finish Hamill. That shows you where Rampage is these days. They still bill him as this KO artist, which is funny these days. I just watched TUF, Bisping is such a cunt. It'll be funny when Mayhem chokes him unconscious.


While I agree Bisping's a dick, I really don't think Miller's gonna have anything for him, he's looking at 13 months away by the time he fights Bisping and while Chael, Rashad, and Big Nog gave ring rust the big fuck you, I've never seen the big deal about Mayhem, where as all three of those have proven they can beat top fighters, he's wicked on the ground but Bisping's got very solid wrestling for a brit, and Bisping's style is made for five rounds, I think Bisping stick and moves his way to a decision.


----------



## Walls

If Bisping beats Mayhem, it's only because of his long lay off. Any other time Mayhem would drag him to the ground and choke him. If Bisping beats Miller, I'd almost be ok with holding off on Chael smashing Anderson so Anderson can go and destroy Bisping.


----------



## Stax Classic

So UFC hired Anik away from ESPN to help in the booth for Fight Night cards and TUF stuff on FX.


----------



## Walls

They could have given that money to Rogan, it would have been better spent that way.


----------



## Stax Classic

They probably want someone else so that Rogan and Goldberg don't get over used. Besides, it's the smaller stuff that hardly anyone who orders the PPV's watches.


----------



## McQueen

Joe Rogan probably told them no because it was cutting into his pot smoking time. :side:


----------



## Walls

Obviously.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I guess Florian will be joining in with Anik, not real big on him, wish they'd have got the Voice.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Anik and Florian are awesome.

Great news.


----------



## seancarleton77

I am in full on hype mode, Diaz vs. BJ, Cowboy vs. Siver, Hioki vs. Roop, Cro Cop vs. Roy, Kongo vs. Mitrione, even Danny Boy vs. Ramsey has me a little interested.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I personally can't wait to see Hioki and Jorgensen' fights, they're the highest ranked guys on the card and Jorgensen/Curran is a huge fight 135 lbs, one of the pioneers of the lighter weights vs. a top five guy with serious power.

If Hioki destroys Roop, it'll be interesting to see what happens, they've comitted to giving Mendes the next shot but Hioki is a straight up monster if he wins in impressive fashion, I wouldn't mind seeing him by pass Mendes who still needs to beat some decent guys.


----------



## Walls

Florian blows as an announcer, so not too happy about that.


----------



## Rush

Florian is a good announcer


----------



## Walls

No, he really isn't.


----------



## Mikey Damage

He's done it twice. Seems like a smart guy. Him and Anik will have good chemistry from their MMA Live time together.

I think they'll gel into a nice announcing B-team.


----------



## Myers

Kenny is fine, I am usually watching the fights at the bar so I can barely hear the commentary anyways.

My predictions for 137

Diaz
Mitrione (although I hope Kongo knocks that retard out)
Nelson
Hioki
Curran


----------



## Walls

How can you hate on Mitrione? He's awesome.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Mitrione should just worry about the ability to have children after this one.

I got Penn by doctor's stoppage
Mitrione by KO
Nelson by KO
Jorgensen by split
Hioki by submission
Cerrone by tko
Griffin by decision


----------



## randyorton24

I dont watch MMA much if at all but this Monday a show on HD Net will be live from Lemp Mansion, one of the haunted places in america live in St. Louis. Anyone know anymore about that show or anything?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Come on Penn!! Cant see him winning though unfortunately. Diaz to win by decision. Just hope BJ dont gas himself out.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

randyorton24 said:


> I dont watch MMA much if at all but this Monday a show on HD Net will be live from Lemp Mansion, one of the haunted places in america live in St. Louis. Anyone know anymore about that show or anything?


Inside MMA airs every Monday now on HDNet, it's basically a one hour show that covers all things MMA, from news to fights and they have guests that range from fighters, commentators, owners, celebs, Shaq was on it, if you know who that is. It's hosted by Kenny Rice and Bas Rutten who is great.

It's THE show for MMA coverage, much better than MMA Live on ESPN.


----------



## Noel

Anyone see the Diaz/Penn staredown? Holy shit! And there was me thinking these guys were friends.

I was thinking this was going to be a good fight but now I am seriously pumped to see it after that staredown, if Dana hadn't had stepped in I think Diaz would've thrown something.


----------



## Liam Miller

"Motivated" :side: Penn by fucking destruction.

Badass staredown, Diaz ain't scared homie.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I'm sure they're still cool, Diaz just always gets in peoples faces like that. It was to be expected if you've ever seen Penn or Diaz weigh in.

I do think Penn is gonna beat his ass though, Diaz hasn't fought anyone with a good ground game in so long, I think Penn gets him down and fucks him up, pretty sure Tyson Griffin is gonna get cut though if he loses, 1-3 in his last four and missed weight, he can't win at 155 and he looked fucking bad during the weigh ins, he was drawn out very badly.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Diaz will win.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> Diaz will win.


How exactly?

Penn isn't Paul Daley, when he drops Diaz he'll go for a submission, Diaz doesn't have any favorable match ups now, he's swimming with the sharks and the GSP's, the Koscheck's, and the Fitch's of the division are gonna eat him alive. I honestly don't see how anyone could back Diaz in this fight, Penn is better in every are except boxing and cardio, and it's a three round fight.


----------



## Rush

Helghan_Rising said:


> I do think Penn is gonna beat his ass though, Diaz hasn't fought anyone with a good ground game in so long, I think Penn gets him down and fucks him up, pretty sure Tyson Griffin is gonna get cut though if he loses, 1-3 in his last four and missed weight, he can't win at 155 and he looked fucking bad during the weigh ins, he was drawn out very badly.


One of those losses was a fucking robbery and the other 2 were against solid competition in Dunham when he was on a tear, and he got caught by an excellent punch vs Gomi. He'll likely get told to get his ass back up to lightweight.



Helghan_Rising said:


> How exactly?
> 
> Penn isn't Paul Daley, *when he drops Diaz* he'll go for a submission, Diaz doesn't have any favorable match ups now, he's swimming with the sharks and the GSP's, the Koscheck's, and the Fitch's of the division are gonna eat him alive. I honestly don't see how anyone could back Diaz in this fight, Penn is better in every are *except boxing and cardio*, and it's a three round fight.


Penn won't drop Diaz.

Diaz still has a good ground game, he just doesn't get put on his back often enough, this will be a really close fight.


----------



## Emarosa

lol, what fight hasn't Diaz been dropped in?

Diaz by cardio or Penn by wrestlefuck. This fight will be the greatest thing ever or the biggest disappointment since 'don't blink'.


----------



## RKing85

Tonight I got Penn, Mitrione, Nelson, Hioki, Jorgensen, Cerrone, Griffin, and Vera in the fights that matter.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Rush said:


> One of those losses was a fucking robbery and the other 2 were against solid competition in Dunham when he was on a tear, and he got caught by an excellent punch vs Gomi. He'll likely get told to get his ass back up to lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> Penn won't drop Diaz.
> 
> Diaz still has a good ground game, he just doesn't get put on his back often enough, this will be a really close fight.


Penn has excellent boxing, if he connects, he can drop Diaz.

Also, new stuff from Chael, some of his best lines yet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6zdAhtXHs0o&feature=player_embedded


----------



## PuroresuPride18




----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## Noel

Really looking forward for tonight, going with:

Penn vs Diaz - Diaz by TKO
Kongo vs Mitrione - Mitrione by KO, and I hope he absolutely destroys Kongo.
Cro Cop vs Big Country - Big Country by decision.
Siver vs Cerrone - Siver by KO

Also I'm praying that Brandon Vera gets knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Myers

PuroresuPride18 said:


>


I was having this same discussion with some friends yesterday, that's hilarious.


----------



## SteveMania

I think it's a big possibility BJ stands and if so it's not a stupid idea, either. Not only does Diaz have horrible defense, he relies on his chin, reach, and volume punching to outwork technically better strikers. To defeat a guy with a long reach that likes to throw loads of punches you'd like your fighter to have great head movement, a stiff jab that can interrupt the volume guy's rhythm, and superior speed to sneak in counters between the onslaught of blows. BJ has all of that in spades and he has the power to make those counters count when they land.

If Penn loses in the trade it will be because of his suspect conditioning and Nick's newfound tendency to work the body. I, however, feel that Nick's pawing righty jab is going to provide the perfect opportunity for Penn's own jab and sneaky left hook to come over the top of and Nick's slow, winging left hook is no doubt going to invite Penn's best punch, the lead right hand inside.

And it isn't like Diaz hasn't been outstruck recently, Daley landed hard several times and was unable to capitalize when he had his man hurt because Nick is so far superior on the mat. He doesn't have that advantage over Penn and if he's hurt, Penn will follow up with serious offense on the floor.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall said:


> Really looking forward for tonight, going with:
> 
> Penn vs Diaz - Diaz by TKO
> Kongo vs Mitrione - Mitrione by KO, and I hope he absolutely destroys Kongo.
> Cro Cop vs Big Country - Big Country by decision.
> Siver vs Cerrone - Siver by KO
> 
> *Also I'm praying that Brandon Vera gets knocked the fuck out*.


As much as I'd love to see it, Marshall absolutely fucking sucks and Vera's probably gonna destroy him, but the next time he steps up in competition I think Vera gets crushed again.


----------



## Noel

What a shit opening fight, I didn't know anything about either guys but considering they're both 6-0/7-0 I was expecting something interesting.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Helghan_Rising said:


> As much as I'd love to see it, Marshall absolutely fucking sucks and Vera's probably gonna destroy him, but the next time he steps up in competition I think Vera gets crushed again.


So much for that destruction.


----------



## Noel

^

You said it, I was on the edge of my seat hoping to see Vera with a torch shined in his eye, was a pretty good fight.

Also, Ramsey was very impressive. Kind of pissed I don't have Spike TV through Virgin Media so going to miss the Siver fight, will have to wait for the PPV now.


----------



## Liam Miller

Tyson got fucked up.


----------



## DR JUPES

can't begin to explain how many times Caesar Gracie guys Jake Shields and Diaz fall possum onto their backs. when things get bad they have been known to drop early, their opponents don't usually dare tackle them on their back. Shields vs Henderson first round is a classic example of that.


----------



## killacamt

I got a feeling this Penn/Diaz fight won't last past the 1st round...


----------



## Stormbringer

Results?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Good fight, overall very meh card, sucks to see BJ and Cro Cop go but BJ just isn't in it to win it anymore, so hopefully he does retire, I'd still favor GSP, Fitch, and Koscheck over Diaz though.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Great fight between Nick Diaz and BJ Penn. I hope Diaz fights GSP next because a majority of fans want to see that fight. I think that fight may take place on Super Bowl weekend.


----------



## Kincaid

Great main event. Just a real show of skill by Diaz, working over BJ on the feet. I know I'm going to be drilling body shots all day in class tomorrow after watching that one.

I don't know if he can beat GSP though. I still say a good wrestler is the key to beating Diaz, and it doesn't get better than GSP in terms of wrestling in MMA.


----------



## DR JUPES

anyone surprised Diaz won? i'm not.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Kincaid said:


> Great main event. Just a real show of skill by Diaz, working over BJ on the feet. I know I'm going to be drilling body shots all day in class tomorrow after watching that one.
> 
> I don't know if he can beat GSP though. I still say a good wrestler is the key to beating Diaz, and it doesn't get better than GSP in terms of wrestling in MMA.


Don't do that in just a routine training session unless the person your punching is getting paid for it. That's a easy way for people to hate you unless your throwing some sort of fake punches that they are openly cool with.

By the way I guess the post fight press conference hasn't started yet. Anybody can feel free to post a link for me.


----------



## Emarosa

DIAZ


----------



## nazzac

Now, Diaz is a bit F***ed

He has GSP next. Diaz offers nothing to GSP at all except BJJ.

He has to face other top contenders.

Jon Fitch- LnP
Koscheck- Wrestle him
Condit- This is a much closer fight, but i think Condit takes it.


----------



## Trigger

Diaz was PISSED at the press conference, I like him but he needs to get the massive chip off his shoulder that the world is out to get him.


----------



## Noel

So Diaz gets GSP next. 


> http://www.ufc.com/news/Diaz-Gets-GSP-in-February?209


I wonder what Condit got for stepping aside, I guess a guaranteed increase pay packet for when he fights the winner.


----------



## Rush

It wasn't so much that he stepped aside but GSP picked the Diaz fight. UFC will grease his palms though for being a sport about it.


----------



## Walls

Diaz looked amazing last night but he won't be able to do that to GSP. Especially considering GSP is pissed now and there is still a ton of time for Nick to piss him off even more before Feb. They were looking to do Anderson/Chael for Feb but Anderson doesn't want to fight Chael and Dana said he was going to try and make that fight happen this weekend, so it makes sense to go for the sure thing with GSP/Diaz. Or they could do a uber ppv and have Anderson/Chael headline with GSP/Diaz as the co-main. That would be amazing but it makes more sense to get two buyrates out of it instead of one.

Penn isn't retired, I guarantee it. He wanted to retire after the Fitch fight too. BJ was just emotional after getting his ass kicked. He's only 32 and realistically still has a lot left in the tank, he'll be back.


----------



## Noel

Walls said:


> Diaz looked amazing last night but he won't be able to do that to GSP. Especially considering GSP is pissed now and there is still a ton of time for Nick to piss him off even more before Feb. They were looking to do Anderson/Chael for Feb but Anderson doesn't want to fight Chael and Dana said he was going to try and make that fight happen this weekend, so it makes sense to go for the sure thing with GSP/Diaz. *Or they could do a uber ppv and have Anderson/Chael headline with GSP/Diaz as the co-main*. That would be amazing but it makes more sense to get two buyrates out of it instead of one.
> 
> Penn isn't retired, I guarantee it. He wanted to retire after the Fitch fight too. BJ was just emotional after getting his ass kicked. He's only 32 and realistically still has a lot left in the tank, he'll be back.


I hope they end up doing this, I think it'd probably beat UFC 100 also, and it'd be pretty awesome seeing how a UFC card like that would stack against the Superbowl. 2 title matches with heated rivalries plus whatever undercard they slap together would be an amazing watch.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Anderson/Chael and GSP/Diaz on the same card is serious shit, don't know if they'll do that though, both fights could easily do one million buys on their own, but you never know, all I know is a pissed off GSP is a bad motherfucker, Trigg, Serra, and Koscheck can tell you all about it, Diaz may have bit off more than he can chew because if GSP is as pissed off as they say and history is any indication he's in for a very bad night once he gets in there.

I'm pretty sure BJ's retired, he hasn't been the same since the first Edgar fight when he lost the belt, I think he knows he just needs to hang it up, he's too small for 170 and he's never gonna get another shot at Edgar, plus he's never been beat up that bad and the dude fought Machida at Heavyweight.


----------



## Noel

No way is BJ retiring, as someone said he did the same thing after the Fitch fight. I think now he'll finally listen and go back down to 155 though. GSP/Diaz will be interesting but it will be settled on the ground I think.


----------



## DR JUPES

What does Diaz offer GSP? how about the ability to adapt for every fight the same way GSP does for his opponents? how about the ability to take one to give some and he'll finish the fight battered and his opponent as well (that's huge btw b/c GSP tends to like as little damage as possible), he brings superior boxing skills and a better ground game minus the wrestling but again Diaz is a great scrambler so he does neutralise that. Diaz will come in all guns blazing and he'll probably prove to be GSP's toughest opponent.


----------



## Walls

GSP will still lay on him for 5 rounds. GSP is a lot bigger than Diaz and that will help when he's on top. Diaz constantly comes forward and backs you up into the cage and does what he did to BJ last night. GSP won't let him do that and will constantly put him on his back.


----------



## T-C

The build for this fight has been very pro wrestling.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

BJ Penn got him down and controlled him, I've been saying it for a while someone with good wrestling and competent ju-jitsu will beat Diaz, Diaz benefited from a huge size advantage against BJ who simply put didn't fight with the right gameplan, something he won't be enjoying over the likes of GSP, Fitch, and Koscheck, strong wrestlers with excellent top control and guys who know how to get the fight to the ground and keep it there.

People just have to stop freezing when he and his brother for that matter drop their hands and start talking shit, hit them, don't just stand there and stare.


----------



## Noel

Helghan_Rising said:


> *BJ Penn got him down and controlled him*, I've been saying it for a while someone with good wrestling and competent ju-jitsu will beat Diaz, Diaz benefited from a huge size advantage against BJ who simply put didn't fight with the right gameplan, something he won't be enjoying over the likes of GSP, Fitch, and Koscheck, strong wrestlers with excellent top control and guys who know how to get the fight to the ground and keep it there.
> 
> People just have to stop freezing when he and his brother for that matter drop their hands and start talking shit, hit them, don't just stand there and stare.


For what, 5 seconds? He landed 3 punches and Diaz then twisted out and proceeded to barrage. Why are you constantly saying "someone with good wrestling" is going to beat him just because he's never come up against a a real top level wrestler? Diaz has never been wrestlefucked in his life. He's excellent at stuffing takedowns and even when he is taken down, he can get up back to his feet easily or has his world class BJJ to fall back on.

GSP is the only guy I can see beating Diaz and like Jupes said, Diaz matches GSP in everything except wrestling on the offensive.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cant wait to see GSP grapple-fuck Diaz for 5 rounds. Honestly. It's going to be awesome. 

Diaz will get frustrated and look like an ass. Start cursing. Throwing up middle fingers. Maybe he'll pull a Daley and try to throw a punch after the fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Who was that fighting and what had he done with BJ Penn.

Good performance from diaz even if he can't string a sentence together or even speak properly. What bothered me is how he went on like gsp backed out of the fight with him, did he forget Condit was fighting for the belt before gsp got injured.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall said:


> For what, 5 seconds? He landed 3 punches and Diaz then twisted out and proceeded to barrage. Why are you constantly saying "someone with good wrestling" is going to beat him just because he's never come up against a a real top level wrestler? Diaz has never been wrestlefucked in his life. He's excellent at stuffing takedowns and even when he is taken down, he can get up back to his feet easily or has his world class BJJ to fall back on.
> 
> GSP is the only guy I can see beating Diaz and like Jupes said, Diaz matches GSP in everything except wrestling on the offensive.


He's always had problems with grapplers, Karo, Diego, Riggs, Sherk, they all beat him, BJ got him down and BJ kept him there for a decent amount of time, BJ went to his back and then went to side control and BJ is no where the same size as GSP, Koscheck, or even a vegan Fitch. Yes his striking is dangerous and he has good ju-jitsu but he's shown he isn't superman, he's shown his wrestling is still a big hole that can be taken advantage of, and when he fights a guy who won't stand with him like Penn did he'll lose.

I don't know how you can say he's excellent at stuffing takedowns, he's not fought a dangerous wrestler in forever, even though Penn's got a strong grappling background his wrestling pedigree is nothing compared to Fitch and Koscheck, and GSP has gone on to become one of if not the best wrestler in MMA, and they all have the size to keep him there, stiffle him, and control him.

Once he faces a top notch wrestler he will lose, thankfully he's drawn the best one out there and now GSP is gonna shut him and his crew up.


----------



## DR JUPES

WWE_TNA said:


> Who was that fighting and what had he done with BJ Penn.
> 
> Good performance from diaz even if he can't string a sentence together or even speak properly. What bothered me is how he went on like gsp backed out of the fight with him, did he forget Condit was fighting for the belt before gsp got injured.


he starting saying he felt Conditz was a better fighter and better challenge for GSP once Diaz was taken out of the card. And GSP was so surprised when Diaz won and the way Diaz called him out, GSP had to take the match. you know Diaz is a lot smarter than he's credited for, he's always got the right gameplan these days, conditions himself tremendously and he knows how to push buttons to get what he wants. plus he intimidates people, it's why Penn looked liked a scared homie before the fight. 

Also Penn didn't control Diaz on the floor once, Diaz defended excellently, scrambled well and Penn never attempted it again. he came to a realisation during the match that Diaz had his number in every department, that's why i believe he was so disheartened after the fight and called retirement. can't wait for people to imply Diaz only won b/c he was facing an old, past his best BJ Penn (which is clearly not the case.).


----------



## Walls

BJ's camp has already said that he said he could be back. Go figure. BJ is weak emotionally and this is no different. When he is on top, he thinks he's God's gift. When he's losing, he always has an excuse and it always really fucks with him. He contemplated hanging it up after the 2nd loss to Edgar, then he was "back again" when he beat Hughes, then he draws Fitch and wants to retire again and then goes out and get's his ass kicked and then "retires" immediately after. Not to mention he literally quit in the 2nd fight with GSP. He has a long history of this.

He's only 32 and as I said before, has a lot left to give if he wants to. I'm aware he comes from money and I'm sure he's made some good bank with the UFC but I doubt he has enough to retire at 32 and he won't be making as much money doing anything else. I think he just needs a long vacation. Maybe take a year off and recharge. He's in this awkward position where at 170 GSP will just rape him again and at 155 Edgar will own him again as well.


----------



## Noel

Helghan_Rising said:


> He's always had problems with grapplers, *Karo, Diego, Riggs, Sherk*, they all beat him, BJ got him down and BJ kept him there for a decent amount of time, BJ went to his back and then went to side control and BJ is no where the same size as GSP, Koscheck, or even a vegan Fitch. Yes his striking is dangerous and he has good ju-jitsu but he's shown he isn't superman, he's shown his wrestling is still a big hole that can be taken advantage of, and when he fights a guy who won't stand with him like Penn did he'll lose.
> 
> I don't know how you can say he's excellent at stuffing takedowns, he's not fought a dangerous wrestler in forever, even though Penn's got a strong grappling background his wrestling pedigree is nothing compared to Fitch and Koscheck, and GSP has gone on to become one of if not the best wrestler in MMA, and they all have the size to keep him there, stiffle him, and control him.
> 
> 
> 
> Once he faces a top notch wrestler he will lose, thankfully he's drawn the best one out there and now GSP is gonna shut him and his crew up.


Karo was a split decision and could've gone easily either way (and was about 7 years ago).

Diego Sanchez didn't even wrestle him, he stood over him trying to punch while Diaz went for submission after submission, and let's not forget the state of Diego's face after the fight.

Joe Riggs was way too controversial and could've gone either way, I remember one judge scored it 30-27, yeah right. Diaz stuffed basically every takedown and the fight was dictated on the feet. The real fight happened at the hospital.

Sean Sherk, basically every takedown was stuffed by Nick, the fight was boring and still could've gone either way.

I don't want to sound like I'm up Diaz's ass but you can't just go on wikipedia, scroll down to his last losses and claim "grapplers" have beaten him when that was obviously not the case. Ignoring the cut stoppage he hasn't lost a fight for 6 years. Will GSP grapplefuck him? Probably, but it's never been done in Diaz's career before and is going to be alot harder than people think. Diaz is GSP's biggest test in his career.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wonder who Condit will now fight to finally get his title shot, most likely ellenberger again, Kos or rumble.


----------



## Noel

Condit's getting the winner of GSP/Diaz, he's not fighting anyone - atleast for the moment. I think he'll probably end up fighting someone since as it stands right now the absolute earliest he'd get a shot is May next year (if GSP/Diaz is on the Superbowl weekend). Plus it's a 5 round fight and both guys could easily go 5 rounds, so it could even be longer after recovery time for the champ.


----------



## -Mystery-

Wonderwall said:


> Condit's getting the winner of GSP/Diaz, he's not fighting anyone - atleast for the moment. I think he'll probably end up fighting someone since as it stands right now the absolute earliest he'd get a shot is May next year (if GSP/Diaz is on the Superbowl weekend). Plus it's a 5 round fight and both guys could easily go 5 rounds, so it could even be longer after recovery time for the champ.


Ariel tweeted last night that Condit would fight someone on the Diaz/GSP card.


----------



## Noel

-Mystery- said:


> Ariel tweeted last night that Condit would fight someone on the Diaz/GSP card.


Ah, I must've missed that one, my bad. Surely it's gotta be Fitch, he fights in December so if he comes out injury free then he's ready in perfect time for the Superbowl weekend. Fitch's wrestling is a good introduction to GSP (should he beat Diaz) for Condit.


----------



## McQueen

Wait Condit got fucked out of his title shot?


----------



## -Mystery-

McQueen said:


> Wait Condit got fucked out of his title shot?


Yeah, Nick Diaz talked himself into another title fight.


----------



## McQueen

Fuck that bitch. I have no interest in watching him get grapple fucked for half an hour.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm pissed that condit ain't getting a shot, condit vs any WW (except fitch:no is way more exciting than anything gsp/diaz will produce.


----------



## Walls

Condit got fucked, that's for sure. If he is fighting on the same card, what happens if he loses? Does he still get the winner? Would be hard to promote that fight if he loses against whoever he is going to face. Or does he need to win one more now to get a shot? Either way, he got fucked over.


----------



## Myers

I think Condit/Kos would be good fight for that card. I also think Silva/Sonnen should be on the card.


----------



## Walls

Silva/Sonnen may be happening in January in Brazil, apparently. I don't think that would be a good idea. Also, props to Diaz in his post fight interview: ""train by day, joe rogan podcast by night". I marked the fuck out.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'd rather condit vs rumble/ellenberger since i have no intrest in another gsp beatdown on kos (if kos were to beat condit), unless diaz beats gsp and then i'd welcome kos/condit vs diaz.


----------



## Walls

Rumble doesn't deserve to fight Condit at this point.


----------



## -Mystery-

Making Sonnen fight in Brazil sounds like a fantastic idea.


----------



## Liam Miller

-Mystery- said:


> Making Sonnen fight in Brazil sounds like a fantastic idea.


I'd fear for his life especially if he won.


----------



## -Mystery-

If Sonnen wants Silva so badly, make him come to Silva's house.


----------



## Noel

If Chael fights Anderson in Brazil then I'm using all of my annual leave next year and going myself, the atmosphere that he'd get I can't even fathom to understand.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I think Anthony Johnson will wind up being Condit's opponent.

Ellenberger already fought him, and GSP is running out of contenders, its a rematch that doesn't need to happen now and can wait, give Ellenberger someone like Diego or the Kampmann/Story winner and let Ellenberger do his thing, as for Condit, Rumble is grossly overrated beyond belief and for no real reason, he's a very medicore fighter and his gas tank is very limited, he's a guy Condit can beat and do it in impressive fashion while gaining massive hype for slaughtering him and in the process save us from the beatdown Rumble will catch from any elite fighter.

Get Rumble out of the title picture + hype up Condit even more = win-win, you also leave Ellenberger to smash someone and you keep your two contenders away from each other until the time is right.

As for Anderson/Chael, I really don't like that idea, with his legal situation I'm not sure if he can even leave the country unless his probation has expired, plus if he wins they'd fucking riot and Chael could be killed.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/25880/donald-cerrone-vs-nate-diaz-targeted-for-ufc-141-in-las-vegas.mma - CERRONE VS DIAZ SHIT JUST GOT REAL!


----------



## Walls

Laugh all you want but it legitimately isn't safe for Chael to be there and you all know it. That just shows you how stupid some people are, wanting to legit hurt him for what he said.

Cerrone/Diaz is going to be awesome. Cerrone is going to fuck Nate up.


----------



## Myers

Walls said:


> Laugh all you want but it legitimately isn't safe for Chael to be there and you all know it. That just shows you how stupid some people are, wanting to legit hurt him for what he said.
> 
> Cerrone/Diaz is going to be awesome. Cerrone is going to fuck Nate up.


The difference is that Chael disrespected Brazilians as a culture many times. I am just looking forward to the troll backtracking again like he did after he tapped.


----------



## Emarosa

Diaz is the only person who could give GSP problems at WW. Will def not be a wrestlefuck unless Diaz wants to lay on bottom and look for subs, which could well happen, but I don't see risk-free GSP staying in Diaz's guard. Expect wall-stall ala Penn.


----------



## Rush

Diaz will only cause problems for GSP is he can really get under his skin from now until the fight. Throwing GSP off his gameplan and making want to actually dish something out instead of coasting will give Diaz some opportunity. His boxing is sound and he has a solid ground game. If he drills his takedown defense it will be a quality fight.

I really wanted to see Condit/GSP but if Diaz sells this fight properly i can't help myself from getting excited. 

ps - let Chael fight in Brazil. You want to run your mouth, prepare to cop abuse back from the crowd cunt.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Anderson has come out and said he wishes to fight until 2018 and is still maintaining the idea that Chael doesn't deserve the next shot.

Can this guy be any more insane?


----------



## Dark Church

I have officially lost a lot of respect for Dana White. Condit earned the shot and actually shows up for work. Heres hoping Diaz fucks it up again so I can laugh hysterically. GSP is going to whoop his as anyway even if he gets to the fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dark Church said:


> I have officially lost a lot of respect for Dana White. Condit earned the shot and actually shows up for work. Heres hoping Diaz fucks it up again so I can laugh hysterically. GSP is going to whoop his as anyway even if he gets to the fight.


Condit has well and truly been fucked over but he seems like the type of guy that just wants to fight and will earn his shot again.


----------



## Trigger

Even 6 years from now he'd probably still be able to school a fair few in the UFC, but as for thinking Chael doesn't deserve a shot, Silva is being a bitch. Chael is the most legitimate opponent he could and has faced. The facts are, he will make big money, he's sure he will beat Chael and he'd be out of his life for good, so he should shut up and fight him and see if he can make it 2-0.

Edit: Dana is doing his job and putting on fights people want to see and that will make the biggest money, being president of a company means making hard decisions and that is one of them.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Dark Church said:


> I have officially lost a lot of respect for Dana White. Condit earned the shot and actually shows up for work. Heres hoping Diaz fucks it up again so I can laugh hysterically. GSP is going to whoop his as anyway even if he gets to the fight.


No joke, Condit went from fighting BJ to not even being on the card, it's pretty shitty how they treated him, Diaz is still unproven when it comes to guys with good takedowns and top control that aren't undersized LW's, Condit just knocked one the fuck out, and they even promised Condit no matter what he'd still have his title shot.

Diaz will lose his shot, Condit will take out his rage on some poor soul, hopefully named Anthony Johnson and all will be right in the world.


----------



## McQueen

I hate Anthony Johnson. Hope Koscheck finishes taking his eye out if they ever fight again.


----------



## RKing85

I too can not stand Anthony Johnson and hope he gets blasted.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Well the word going around the internet is Rumble's gonna fight of all people, Vitor Belfort in Brazil.

Could you imagine what would happen if that goes through? Rumble would be the first death in UFC history.


----------



## Liam Miller

Not really rumble isn't that bad, just cuts way to much weight and has a poor defensive ground game and besides the hardy fight is exciting to watch not much to hate.


----------



## seancarleton77

Let's go Diaz boys! Real fighters, true warriors. You had a good run Georges.


----------



## HBK_718

Anderson Silva & Vitor Belfort to coach the next season of T.U.F.?

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/...-and-vitor-belfort-to-coach-brazilian-editio/

I don't want to see this mainly because it implies a rematch between Silva and Belfort could potentially happen.

If Lyoto defeats Jones and Shogun defeats Henderson, I think those two would be the more logical choices to go with. That, however, depends on chance.


----------



## Myers

HBK_718 said:


> Anderson Silva & Vitor Belfort to coach the next season of T.U.F.?
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/10/...-and-vitor-belfort-to-coach-brazilian-editio/
> 
> I don't want to see this mainly because it implies a rematch between Silva and Belfort could potentially happen.
> 
> If Lyoto defeats Jones and Shogun defeats Henderson, I think those two would be the more logical choices to go with. That, however, depends on chance.



http://mmajunkie.com/news/25889/ufc...silva-belfort-tuf-brazil-coaching-reports.mma


----------



## HBK_718

Myers said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/news/25889/ufc...silva-belfort-tuf-brazil-coaching-reports.mma


Cool.

I'd love to see Silva coach alongside Sonnen but the chances of that occurring are slim.

A Shogun-Lyoto season would be awesome if they keep it all Brazilian.

If only one of the coaches are Brazilian, then how about a Big Nog return to T.U.F.? I love that guy and hope he pulls off the victory in December so his career continues onwards in an upward motion. 

Or perhaps Jose Aldo can coach to bring some much needed exposure to the featherweight division.

Speaking of featherweight, I think B.J. Penn should drop down to that division. He has some body fat and barely makes 170; a drop to 145 would present some interesting challenges and could rejuvenate his career.


----------



## seancarleton77

To call Vitor a charisma vacuum would be an insult to vacuums. Vitor coaching would be agonizing. Besides the end result of Silva vs. Belfort 2 is Vitor looking up at the lights after another untimely knock out. At least the fate of Silva vs. Sonnen would be a little up in the air.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Aldo/Mendes is now confirmed, Mendes has a pretty decent shot but he may get got to by the hostile crowd.


----------



## SteveMania

Walls said:


> BJ's camp has already said that he said he could be back. Go figure. BJ is weak emotionally and this is no different. When he is on top, he thinks he's God's gift. When he's losing, he always has an excuse and it always really fucks with him. He contemplated hanging it up after the 2nd loss to Edgar, then he was "back again" when he beat Hughes, then he draws Fitch and wants to retire again and then goes out and get's his ass kicked and then "retires" immediately after. Not to mention he literally quit in the 2nd fight with GSP. He has a long history of this.



More than anything, BJ is honest and candid with how he views things, so much so that he'll often make crazy, inane sentiments on a whim. He's a guy that loves fighting, putting in the work has always been his fly-in-the-ointment. That doesn't mean he's 'weak emotionally', though. I don't think anyone that truly knows BJ's history expected him to hang it up for good, he's made a career out taking complex phenomena and ascribing outcomes.





HBK_718 said:


> Speaking of featherweight, I think B.J. Penn should drop down to that division. He has some body fat and barely makes 170; a drop to 145 would present some interesting challenges and could rejuvenate his career.



It'd be a tough cut and I don't think BJ would be able to retain the same abilities that made him a marvel at LW.


----------



## HBK_718

SteveMania said:


> It'd be a tough cut and I don't think BJ would be able to retain the same abilities that made him a marvel at LW.


If approached properly, B.J. Penn could cut down to 145. I remember B.J. weighing in at 166.5 pounds for a welterweight bout with Matt Hughes. B.J.'s a naturally small dude and still has some fat; if loses the fat and becomes more lean, making 145 shouldn't be difficult.

We've seen fighters cut crazy amounts to fight at a certain class. G.S.P., particularly, cuts about 20-25 pounds to fight at welterweight and is able to retain his abilities because he cuts properly. If B.J. diets properly and surrounds himself with some experienced folks that know their shit, he'll be able to make 145.


----------



## Noel

Not that it would happen but it'd be pretty awesome if they used Anderson and Chael as the Brazil coaches, it could lead up to their fight and provide even more hype. Though I guess there'd be a danger of taking the spotlight away from the contenders actually on the show.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

HBK_718 said:


> If approached properly, B.J. Penn could cut down to 145. I remember B.J. weighing in at 166.5 pounds for a welterweight bout with Matt Hughes. B.J.'s a naturally small dude and still has some fat; if loses the fat and becomes more lean, making 145 shouldn't be difficult.
> 
> We've seen fighters cut crazy amounts to fight at a certain class. G.S.P., particularly, cuts about 20-25 pounds to fight at welterweight and is able to retain his abilities because he cuts properly. If B.J. diets properly and surrounds himself with some experienced folks that know their shit, he'll be able to make 145.


BJ probably could make 145 but if you've seen either of his fights with Frankie Edgar you'll see why 145 is the last place he'll be going.

He's too small for 170 and he'll crush everyone at 155 not named Frankie Edgar, BJ might not have any other option but retirement, a title run? Not gonna happen sadly, novelty fights? He's already fought Hughes three times, St. Pierre and Edgar twice, Florian, Diaz, Sanchez, Sherk, and no one at 155 is on his level when it comes to a novelty fight. I guess he could rematch Fitch, fight Koscheck or Alves but BJ's pretty much got his back up against the wall at this point.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Taylor-Njokuani out of UFC 138 *

I was hoping to see this fight. One of the few that I was interested in this event. But now, I don't really care so much tbh.

Dibiaté-Perosh promoted to the Main Card, by the way.


----------



## HBK_718

Chris Leben will knock out Mark Munoz.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Save Us.Charisma said:


> *Taylor-Njokuani out of UFC 138 *
> 
> I was hoping to see this fight. One of the few that I was interested in this event. But now, I don't really care so much tbh.
> 
> Dibiaté-Perosh promoted to the Main Card, by the way.


That blows, that was FOTN easily.

Also, it's now confirmed Vitor/Rumble in Brazil. http://www.ufc.com/news/ufc-142-fight-card-updates?185


----------



## PaddyMcCourt

HBK_718 said:


> I'm gay.


In my short and productive time on this forum, its been clear that people like you are exactly whats wrong with, not just the forum, but society. I'm borderline racist, fascist, and have contrasting views on seven month old fetus's, but one thing I aint is a ***.


----------



## Noel

Seems Johnson is moving to Middleweight for the fight, I hate to say it but I can see him getting knocked the eff out.


----------



## Liam Miller

PaddyMcCourt said:


> In my short and productive time on this forum, its been clear that people like you are exactly whats wrong with, not just the forum, but society. I'm borderline racist, fascist, and have contrasting views on seven month old fetus's, but one thing I aint is a ***.


----------



## SteveMania

HBK_718 said:


> If approached properly, B.J. Penn could cut down to 145. I remember B.J. weighing in at 166.5 pounds for a welterweight bout with Matt Hughes. B.J.'s a naturally small dude and still has some fat; if loses the fat and becomes more lean, making 145 shouldn't be difficult.
> 
> We've seen fighters cut crazy amounts to fight at a certain class. G.S.P., particularly, cuts about 20-25 pounds to fight at welterweight and is able to retain his abilities because he cuts properly. If B.J. diets properly and surrounds himself with some experienced folks that know their shit, he'll be able to make 145.



It's all relative. A guy like BJ could make 145, and yes it would be tough. He's never been a big weight cutter for starters, doesn't have a big frame, ridding those last three to four pounds would be strenuous for a guy in his thirties that's never made that sort of cut before. Plus he's very likely to lose speed, something he often relies on in the pocket and his cardio has always been considered somewhat shaky - having him at 145 would only reinforce those problems. With that said, he'd still probably mop up there but I'd rather him compete at LW.


----------



## RKing85

Never forget, BJ's biggest fault is his ego. If he thinks he can be champ at 145, he will kill himself to get down to 145. BJ's ego convinces him to do things that are not in his best interest.


----------



## Rush

Helghan_Rising said:


> BJ probably could make 145 but if you've seen either of his fights with Frankie Edgar you'll see why 145 is the last place he'll be going.


If you saw the first fight against Edgar you'd see that he should've retained the belt there.


----------



## Walls

I'd have to re-watch the fight again but I didn't have a problem with the outcome of the first Edgar/Penn fight. Doesn't matter though, Edgar owned him completely in the second fight.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Rush said:


> If you saw the first fight against Edgar you'd see that he should've retained the belt there.


Who said anything about the decision? Bad decision or not, Edgar had something that Florian, Diego, and Sherk didn't, there was a reason the first fight was as close as it was and the second as decisive as it was.

Edgar's fast as fuck.


----------



## Rush

It wasn't a huge robbery or anything but Penn clearly won the first fight imo. Edgar's movement and feints are similar to how Garcia gets decisions. Its like the MMA equivalent of an optical illusion. They bounce around, half throw punches or just miss but the judges just see the activity.

^ My point is that Penn should have a win over Edgar imo


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Anyone who thinks Penn would even consider cutting down to 145 isn't thinking clearly. He hates cutting the few pounds he needs to when he makes 155 what makes you think he will cut to 145? This is a guy who doesn't train all that hard anyway and people want him cutting to 145 not going to happen.


----------



## SteveMania

Rush said:


> It wasn't a huge robbery or anything but Penn clearly won the first fight imo. Edgar's movement and feints are similar to how Garcia gets decisions. Its like the MMA equivalent of an optical illusion. They bounce around, half throw punches or just miss but the judges just see the activity.



I thought so too. It was Edgar laterally feinting like a tweaker and circling straight into counter left hooks at every opportunity and it only worked when BJ gassed. You can look at the third as a swing round so it wasn't outright robbery but Frankie wasn't that impressive.


----------



## HBK_718

Thisskateboarding said:


> Anyone who thinks Penn would even consider cutting down to 145 isn't thinking clearly. He hates cutting the few pounds he needs to when he makes 155 what makes you think he will cut to 145? This is a guy who doesn't train all that hard anyway and people want him cutting to 145 not going to happen.


The things you mention are exactly why B.J. Penn is on a downward spiral right now.

He hates cutting weight: EVERYONE in M.M.A. (with the exception of Frankie Edgar) cuts some weight. How is B.J. Penn to remain successful in the welterweight division when everyone outweighs him by a large margin? It's impossible.

B.J. is a natural lightweight and could have entertaining bouts there with some contenders but there's zero chance he's getting another shot at Frankie. The situation is similar to his situation with G.S.P.—he got beat twice.

B.J. Penn is lazy and not as dedicated as he should be—that's been documented since forever. But if he wants to remain relevant and successful in today's M.M.A. he needs to adapt and grow professionally. Natural talent can only take you so far now. The sport is outgrowing him.

Again, 145 could be his new home if he tackles it properly. But Penn's a lazy ass with a weak mentality. With that attitude, he's better off retiring from fighting.


----------



## Scott_90

Wow, Donald Cerrone is fighting AGAIN this year, this time against Nate Diaz at UFC 141 in December. The guy is a warrior! He's my favourite fighter at the moment and he's a shining example of what a UFC fighter should be.


----------



## RKing85

the first BJ/Frankie fight I scored 48-48.

If I had to pick a winner gun to my head, I would have said Frankie, but it was close.

That one 50-45 scorecard for Frankie was insane though.


----------



## Liam Miller

Diaz/Cerrone should be helluva fight.


----------



## Walls

Cerrone is going to fuck Diaz up. I really like Nate but I think he's going to get KTFO.


----------



## Noel

Usually I would call Cerrone to win no problem, but after Nate's last performance I'm not so sure. I wouldn't feel comfortable betting money on this fight.


----------



## Emarosa

Walls said:


> Cerrone is going to fuck Diaz up. I really like Nate but I think he's going to get KTFO.


lol, like all those other times Diaz has been KO'ed?


----------



## DR JUPES

yeah Nate looked so different in his last fight against Gomi and he's Nick's brother. i know Nate isn't on his brother's level but there's the potential there to improve just as Nick did. who knows where we could be seeing Nate next year.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Emarosa said:


> lol, like all those other times Diaz has been KO'ed?


Do you have any idea how stupid you sound?


----------



## Walls

Wonderwall said:


> Usually I would call Cerrone to win no problem, but after Nate's last performance I'm not so sure. I wouldn't feel comfortable betting money on this fight.



Cerrone isn't going to stand there and get backed up against the cage and he isn't going to let Nate uncork on him like Nick did to BJ. I think it's going to be a hell of a fight, but I see Cerrone taking it in the end. Dude is on a tear and has looked awesome in his last 3 fights.


----------



## Dark Church

Nice to see Chad "No Bonus Money" Mendes get a title shot. Aldo could use an easy win. I also think we are getting Koscheck/Condit due to some of Koscheck's recent Twitter posts.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Dark Church said:


> Nice to see Chad "No Bonus Money" Mendes get a title shot. Aldo could use an easy win. I also think we are getting Koscheck/Condit due to some of Koscheck's recent Twitter posts.


I highly doubt he cares about bonus money, he's fighting for the title, that's all that should really matter to him, and if his cardio is good enough he might have a decent shot against Aldo who appears to be suffering greatly from the weight cut.


----------



## RKing85

Come fight time, I'm going to be putting down a few bucks on Mendes to beat Aldo.

And Cerrone/Diza should indeed be a good one.


----------



## seancarleton77

Rush said:


> It wasn't a huge robbery or anything but Penn clearly won the first fight imo. *Edgar's movement and feints are similar to how Garcia gets decisions. Its like the MMA equivalent of an optical illusion. They bounce around, half throw punches or just miss but the judges just see the activity.*
> 
> ^ *My point is that Penn should have a win over Edgar imo*


A lazy win that is heavily in doubt. Ask Gray Maynard if getting knocked out was an optical illusion.


----------



## McQueen

He wasn't talking about the Edgar/Maynard fight though, so what the fuck you on about?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

McQueen said:


> He wasn't talking about the Edgar/Maynard fight though, so what the fuck you on about?


He's criticizing Edgar's fighting style, saying Edgar simply wins fights by throwing weak pitter patter punches which is obviously not the case, atleast not in the third Maynard fight, the Veach fight, and the Bocek fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

McQueen said:


> He wasn't talking about the Edgar/Maynard fight though, so what the fuck you on about?


Defending Edgar from slander, it's simply not true, just some shit guys bitched about after losing to Edgar. By the way guys said the same thing about Nick Diaz, and they were all wrong.

By the way, Helghan_Rising who's the woman in your sig?


----------



## Rush

I wasn't talking about his power at all


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I get that, but I don't see what that has to do with Rush's assessment of the first Penn/Edgar fight. Not saying I agree with Rush but I see the argument he's trying to make.


----------



## SteveMania

The criticism behind Edgar's performance in the first BJ fight had nothing to do with his punching power (which is hardly an indictment on anyone anyway). He moved like a tweaker, which is to say showed a lot of lateral movement but had limited output, his footwork was borderline at best and he only really landed when BJ began to fade. It wasn't the sensationalized robbery that Penn's super fans put it out to be, but I thought BJ won. It didn't help that you had a goon like Douglas Crosby in the panel either.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Bas Rutten has a great new show. I recommend it it's hilarious where he beats down thugs in situations where they are trying to rob him or attack him.


----------



## Walls

I fucking love Bas. He's insane in the greatest way possible. His self defense video is one of the funniest things I've ever seen.

"I'm sorry...no I'm not!"


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Alves missed weight again, really hope he can get this shit under control because the poor dude would get killed at 185.


----------



## Walls

I thought Alves was working with Mike Dolce? If he still is, no idea why he didn't make weight. Alves is huge for 170 but it gets to the point of diminishing returns and I think he's reached that point. Ever since GSP beat him he hasn't really been able to get any momentum going consistently.


----------



## nazzac

Pai Abedi is HUGE. I am looking forward to his debut


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> I thought Alves was working with Mike Dolce? If he still is, no idea why he didn't make weight. Alves is huge for 170 but it gets to the point of diminishing returns and I think he's reached that point. Ever since GSP beat him he hasn't really been able to get any momentum going consistently.


He is, he was only over by a pound and ended up making the weight but with him and Paul Daley you always have to keep your eyes open when they hit the scales due to their history plus Dolce's never had a fighter miss weight on the first try as far as I can remember.

I thought he looked great in the John Howard fight, best performance he had ever had but he fought Story with a horrible, horrible gameplan and kept his back up against the cage for the majority of the fight, very frustrating to watch because he came on strong in the third.


----------



## Walls

I just watched the first episode of Bas Rutten's Punk Payback and with that they have finally answered my prayers of a series based off his hilarious self defense video he made. I don't know how many episodes they can realistically do it for, but I'll be watching every one. The first episode was fucking hilarious, I love Bas.


----------



## RKing85

Alves fucked up Abedi.

Leben's chin is IRON!!!

10-9 Munoz first round though


----------



## Shock

Leben deserves all of the credit in the world for even making it to the end of the 2nd round. He was busted up very badly and Munoz really should have finished him. Gutting to see Leben lose, hopefully he can get back in there asap and get back to winning ways.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*138 Bonus:*

*Fight of the Night:* Brad Pickett vs. Renan Barão
*Knockout of the Night:* Che Mills
*Submission of the Night:* Terry Etim

Nothing to argue about the bonuses.


----------



## Brye

:lmao at that guy reading the paper during his entrance.


----------



## McQueen

If this means Munoz is close to title contention i'm glad he won over Leben. Not interested in seeing Silva tool Leben again and think Munoz is a more interesting challenge if it gets to that point.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Munoz' ground and pound is fucking brutal, he was beating the holy hell out of Leben with those shots, Barao/Pickett was insane and Abedi has the best getting dropped fall of all time, it was like a side ways stanky leg. Alves beat the piss out of him on the ground.


----------



## Dark Church

Chris Leben is a gatekeeper any time he faces a contender he loses. He doesn't even lose close fights either Anderson, Bisping, Stann and now Munoz all whooped his ass. Including him being finished three times in those four fights. Sure he can beat guys like Jay Silva, Akiyama, Santiago and an old Wanderlei but anytime he faces someone good this is what happens. There is a reason he has the most fights in the UFC without a title shot and it is because he doesn't deserve one and never has. The fight with Anderson was the closest he has ever been and it took less then a minute for that to go away. If the best thing people can say about you is that you can take a punch or have a big heart you probably are not that good.


----------



## PartFive

Leben gassed out BAD.


----------



## SteveMania

Munoz is new and novel among top-flight guys in the division, but I don't care to see him fight Anderson. At times he doesn't stand up to licks well (Demain fucking Maia wobbled him, Grove staggered him) and more importantly, his wrestling is borderline. He'll probably fight the Bisping/Mayhem winner in some sort of title eliminator, for what it's worth.


----------



## Myers

Did anyone else get the feeling that Leben was just gassed and didn't want to fight anymore? The cut wasn't that bad imo, and I just had this feeling like he was saying that he couldn't see so he could escape the ass kicking he was going to receive in the 3rd round.


----------



## PartFive

^^ I thought the exact same thing. He gassed himself out by constantly going hardout for chokes. He was gassed and demoralized so he quit.


----------



## Noel

JDS vs Gonzaga is currently free to watch on UFC.com.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

SteveMania said:


> Munoz is new and novel among top-flight guys in the division, but I don't care to see him fight Anderson. At times he doesn't stand up to licks well (Demain fucking Maia wobbled him, Grove staggered him) and more importantly, his wrestling is borderline. He'll probably fight the Bisping/Mayhem winner in some sort of title eliminator, for what it's worth.


Part of me believes this will happen, then again part of me has my doubts, I wouldn't be shocked at all if the UFC brought over Luke Rockhold and had him fight Bisping so they could say Bisping beat the SF Champ and deserves a title shot, they've tried so hard to protect Bisping and Munoz is probably one of the last guys they'd want him to run into on the way to a title shot.

As for Leben, I think there's truth to him not being able to see but I also believe he was beyond tired, Munoz looked very fresh and was landing bombs on Leben, had this been a three rounder I think Leben would have got up for the third but with it being five rounds, Munoz would have stopped him eventually it was just a matter of when not if.


----------



## McQueen

Anyone who smashes Bisping so badly he gets sent to the undercard where he belongs will become my favorite fighter of all time. If UFC wants to make a british star they could start with one of the good British fighters, like John Hathaway. I would suggest Terry Etim too but who knows what language he speaks.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Give Munoz the winner of Bisping/Miller and Leben Okami or Anthony Johnson (if he beats Vitor).


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> *Did anyone else get the feeling that Leben was just gassed and didn't want to fight anymore?* The cut wasn't that bad imo, and I just had this feeling like he was saying that he couldn't see so he could escape the ass kicking he was going to receive in the 3rd round.



You beat me to this but this is what I felt happened too. I think Leben quit. He looked so frustrated on the ground and he completely gassed, on top of getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Rmx820

There is a rumor that he apparently cut 21 pounds in 24 hours. Which is fucking ridiculous and also retarded of him if it's true.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I believe the 21 lb cut thing, he looked like hell at the weigh ins.

Also, Overeem is training at Xtreme Couture for the Brock fight.


----------



## Walls

Leben always has an excuse as to why he lost. He got KO'ed by Stann because he ate too much sugar after the weigh ins and got sick and this time it was because he had to cut 21 pounds in a day. Tough shit, he knew when weigh ins were and he was the dumb ass that didn't prepare properly.


----------



## Noel

Overeem was on the MMA Hour today with some "breaking news". Turned out it was 2 things, 1 was that he'd left Golden Glory (which we knew like 2 months ago) and 2 was that his fight was a number one contender match with Lesnar (which we knew when the contract was signed).

That being said, I think Overeem can have a good career in the UFC but I think Lesnar is going to wrestlefuck him and probably grab a stoppage victory, hopefully teeing up for Brock vs JDS.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I really can't pick a winner between Reem and Lesnar, both guys have a history of getting demolished with the others respective strengths I guess it just depends on if Overeem can survive the intial bull rush Brock is gonna hit him with.


----------



## Liam Miller

Aslong as we don't get a lesnar vs cain outcome i'm happy, their fight will be exactly the same as the first.

JDS vs The Reem is what we all should want to see.


----------



## RKing85

21 pounds in 24 hours is a lot, but I've seen people do more and preform fine. Course, too each their own.

Leben chin is iron though. 90% of fighters would have been ko'ed by those blows.


----------



## Rush

Overeem to knock the fuck out of Lesnar please.


----------



## McQueen

I want to see Overeem win because i'd rather see Reem vs Cain who's retaining this weekend, but think Lesnar will win. Actually Reem vs JDS could be epic too.

Are Rush & I the only ones aboard the Cain Train again?


----------



## Myers

Nah I'm on the Cain Train too. However I am completely fine with Cigano knocking Cain the fuck out.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I like JDS, just think from what i've seen Cain is a better all-around fighter. i'm interested to see what JDS's ground game looks like.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Want Junior to win but I think Cain will outlast him and finish him.


----------



## Rush

CAIN TRAIN BABY


----------



## Mikey Damage

i'm with the cain. 

he's a man-beast.


----------



## Noel

I'm a huge fan of JDS to be honest, I dunno what it is about the guy but he just has that likeable factor. I fell in love with the dude when he was on TUF (no ****) because he just seemed like a genuinely nice guy that could kick your ass if he wanted to.

As for his ground game, he's always said that you've never seen his "world class" BJJ because his boxing is so good, he's a brown belt under the Nogueira brothers (queue Chael Sonnen joke) but whether or not he can handle him self if Cain gets him down, which is bound to happen atleast once in the fight, we'll have to see.


----------



## Walls

I hope JDS knocks Cain the fuck out.


----------



## king of scotland

I have no interest in Overeem vs Cain or JDS. Overeem is so overrated. Like someone said before, I hope Lesnar wrestlefucks Overeem. And I hope JDS completely smashes Cain's face into the ground.


----------



## nazzac

Does anyone like Cain on here?


----------



## TCE

I like Cain but I prefer Junior. JDS being one of my favorite fighters at that.

JDS TKO's Cain early or Cain grinds out a decision, hoping for the former.

This is going to be a great fucking fight though.


----------



## Dark Church

JDS has had tougher opponents and isn't on a Mir layoff. Cain also has shown he may have a vulnerable chin because Kongo rocked him a few times. In fact I still believe that if Kongo had take down defense he would have won that fight. Cain has beaten Lesnar, Nog, O'Brien, Rothwell, Kongo and Stoijnic while JDS has defeated Werdum, Carwin, Nelson, Gonzaga, Yvel and Struve. JDS just has a better resume and has looked more invincible than Cain.


----------



## TCE

Dark Church said:


> JDS has had tougher opponents and isn't on a Mir layoff. Cain also has shown he may have a vulnerable chin because Kongo rocked him a few times. In fact I still believe that if Kongo had take down defense he would have won that fight. Cain has beaten Lesnar, Nog, O'Brien, Rothwell, Kongo and Stoijnic while JDS has defeated Werdum, Carwin, Nelson, Gonzaga, Yvel and Struve. JDS just has a better resume and has looked more invincible than Cain.


And Cro Cop for JDS. I know Cro Cop was never the Pride Cro Cop but still an impressive fighter on his resume. I agree, JDS's record suggests the better talent beaten overall. I just cannot wait for this fight, gonna be a war.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Dark Church said:


> JDS has had tougher opponents and isn't on a Mir layoff. Cain also has shown he may have a vulnerable chin because Kongo rocked him a few times. In fact I still believe that if Kongo had take down defense he would have won that fight. Cain has beaten Lesnar, Nog, O'Brien, Rothwell, Kongo and Stoijnic while JDS has defeated Werdum, Carwin, Nelson, Gonzaga, Yvel and Struve. JDS just has a better resume and has looked more invincible than Cain.


I don't see the lay off being that big of a deal, Cain's cardio is better than anyone's at Heavyweight and he seems like he's kept himself in good condition and should be ready to go by fight night and for everyone saying dos Santos has beat better competition, between them the best win belongs to Cain.


----------



## Rush

king of scotland said:


> I have no interest in Overeem vs Cain or JDS. Overeem is so overrated. Like someone said before, I hope Lesnar wrestlefucks Overeem. And I hope JDS completely smashes Cain's face into the ground.


:lmao seriously?



nazzac said:


> Does anyone like Cain on here?


fuck yeah. CAIN TRAIN BABY.



Dark Church said:


> JDS has had tougher opponents and isn't on a Mir layoff. Cain also has shown he may have a vulnerable chin because Kongo rocked him a few times. In fact I still believe that if Kongo had take down defense he would have won that fight. Cain has beaten Lesnar, Nog, O'Brien, Rothwell, Kongo and Stoijnic while JDS has defeated Werdum, Carwin, Nelson, Gonzaga, Yvel and Struve. JDS just has a better resume and has looked more invincible than Cain.


you're really counting wins over Rothwell, Stoijnic and O'Brien for Cain, and Gonzaga, Yvel and Struve for JDS? Why not mention everyone they ever beat in their entire careers if you include those guys?


----------



## Liam Miller

I like cain and would want him to win vs any other heavyweight not named junior dos santos


----------



## T-C

To have this before Pacquiao/Marquez is a great night of fights. Thinking Cain takes it at the moment, but it has changed a couple of times in my mind. These are the only two heavyweights who can beat eachother in my opinion.


----------



## Rush

Rush said:


> *CAIN TRAIN*
> 
> Me and McQueen
> *
> JDS' BIG GAY BRAZILIAN BOAT OF LOVE*
> 
> Walls, Dark Church, TCE, Helgan, DX Superkick
> 
> *THE FENCE OF THE FIERCLY INDECISIVE*
> 
> Myers
> 
> 
> ps - if you don't like the name we can change it to *JDS' OVERLY flamBOYant BRAZILIAN BOAT OF LOVE*


from a few months back, add your name to your respective team 8*D


----------



## Myers

Add me to the Cain Train, but I don't want to be in front of Mcqueen.


----------



## McQueen

CAIN TRAIN!

Better than being in front of RUSH


----------



## Rush

*CAIN TRAIN*

Rush, McQueen, Myers, Mike, 
*
JDS' BIG GAY BRAZILIAN BOAT OF LOVE*

Walls, Dark Church, TCE, Helgan, DX Superkick, Wonderwall, king of scotland

*THE FENCE OF THE FIERCLY INDECISIVE*

T-C


its on :side:


----------



## DR JUPES

CAIN TRAIN brah


----------



## Walls

At least I'll get a nice boat ride on top of watching JDS smash Cain.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Cain train is pretty awesome, imo.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Cain train is pretty awesome, imo.


indeed, seems like all the good posters are backing CAIN :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

yeah, i noticed that as well. 8*D


----------



## Walls

In all seriousness though, I think Cain is fucked. Kongo dropped him twice and JDS hits waaaaay harder than Kongo. I think if JDS lands clean and early, Cain is in trouble. With my luck though, Cain will blast him in the first round.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> yeah, i noticed that as well. 8*D


he'll probably lose now.

Should be a good fight, both are easily top 3 heavyweights in the UFC, possibly the world.


----------



## Myers

I think if Cain gets in any trouble he won't have a problem pushing JDS against the cage and recovering or possibly get the takedown.


----------



## Stormbringer

Junior "Derailment" Santos!


----------



## SteveMania

I think Cain takes it handily even though JDS is a righteous number two in the division. His fitness is unreal and I don't think JDS has the chops to deal with Cain's pressure and wrestling over 3-4 rounds, much less the entire duration.

People bringing up the Kongo fight have to realize it was Cain's sixth pro fight (a time when most still cut their teeth on the regional circuit) and he still turned in 30-26 scorecards against a dude with a decade of experience in contrast.


----------



## Walls

I brought up the Kongo fight because he dropped him twice and JDS hits a lot harder than Kongo does. If Kongo was able to drop him, I'd have to think if JDS lands a bomb, Cain is fucked. Although, as the fight gets closer I'm getting the sinking feeling Cain will win. I'd love for JDS to shut him down, though.


----------



## SteveMania

If Cain gets socked in the face with JDS' best punch, it might put out but I don't see that happening. Cain's defense is noticeably better every fight, he has a Mexican chin and really good recovery to top it off. I like JDS, but he'd have to put together his best offense early or it's slim pickings.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I brought up the Kongo fight because he dropped him twice and JDS hits a lot harder than Kongo does. If Kongo was able to drop him, I'd have to think if JDS lands a bomb, Cain is fucked. Although, as the fight gets closer I'm getting the sinking feeling Cain will win. I'd love for JDS to shut him down, though.


Do you hate Cain? I understand you liking JDS more, but you sound like you really dislike Cain.

Anyway i hope Bendo puts Guida out this weekend, goes on to get his shot and dominates Frankie. And i think he has a very good chance of doing so.


----------



## Walls

I don't hate Cain at all. Although I still haven't forgiven him for what he did to Brock, therefore JDS needs to shut him off. Plus, how can you not love JDS? He seems like such an awesome guy, legitimately nice.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

nazzac said:


> Do you hate Cain? I understand you liking JDS more, but you sound like you really dislike Cain.
> 
> Anyway i hope Bendo puts Guida out this weekend, goes on to get his shot and dominates Frankie. And i think he has a very good chance of doing so.


Lightweight division sucks, only people who are gonna give Edgar a competitive fight are Melendez and Alvarez, I absolutely can't stand Bendo and hope Guida puts a beat down on him, but it's gonna be an absolute joke if Clay Guida gets a title shot, this dude couldn't beat anyone good two years ago and now that Florian and Diego left he's getting a title shot, guys like Miller, G-Sot, and Guillard never had any business being talked about as contenders.


----------



## nazzac

Helghan_Rising said:


> Lightweight division sucks, only people who are gonna give Edgar a competitive fight are Melendez and Alvarez, I absolutely can't stand Bendo and hope Guida puts a beat down on him, but it's gonna be an absolute joke if Clay Guida gets a title shot, this dude couldn't beat anyone good two years ago and now that Florian and Diego left he's getting a title shot, guys like Miller, G-Sot, and Guillard never had any business being talked about as contenders.


How can you not like Smooth Ben. He is a great guy, humble and is very exciting.


And Walls, i do like JDS, and i do like Cain. They are by far my two favourite heavyweight fighters at the moment.


----------



## Walls

The Lightweight division is amazing, no idea how anyone could hate on it.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> The Lightweight division is amazing, no idea how anyone could hate on it.


Indeed. I am pulling for Bendo to be champ next year.


----------



## Walls

Bendo is a beast. I'm looking forward to Bendo/Guida as much as I am JDS/Cain.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

It's extremely overrated to me, everyone makes it out to be some sort of deep shark tank but I'm just not seeing it, I think Edgar will eventually clean it out if he can beat Melendez.


----------



## Walls

You obviously watch the fights, so how do you not see that the LW division is amazing? To each their own, I guess.


----------



## seancarleton77

Did I fall into a coma for 5 years? Last I checked the Lightweight division was the most stacked division not just in Mixed Martial Arts but in all of combat sports.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Walls said:


> You obviously watch the fights, so how do you not see that the LW division is amazing? To each their own, I guess.


The fights aren't bad, it's the fact that they don't have a legit challenge for Edgar that is the problem, when a guy like Clay Guida is fighting for a title shot, that should tell you the division isn't as deep as people would like to think.


----------



## Walls

Same could be said for GSP and Anderson. Although Chael is going to smash Anderson.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Anderson and GSP have cleaned out the division, Edgar's last four fights have been against Penn and Maynard, I'd like to see Cerrone take the belt but I think Edgar would out-box him and everyone else in the division.


----------



## nazzac

Helghan_Rising said:


> Anderson and GSP have cleaned out the division, Edgar's last four fights have been against Penn and Maynard, I'd like to see Cerrone take the belt but I think Edgar would out-box him and everyone else in the division.


I would love for Cerrone to take the belt. In fact a match with Edgar is very interesting. 

We have these contenders at the moment

Guida
Bendo
Cerrone

Possible contenders
Pettis (if he gets another win)
Lauzon (if he gets another win)


The division is thinning out a bit, and will be even thinner after the weekend. The contenders are beginning to thin out with all these contender fights. It was clustered up before then.

Bendo got rid of Miller
Siver got rid of G-Sot
Lauzon got rid of Guillard
Edgar got rid of Maynard
Cerrone got rid of Siver
Guida set Pettis back


----------



## Liam Miller

Fuck you Bob arum


----------



## Walls

"Most people in my generation would agree"

That's the fucking problem. You have this guy who is older than time giving his 1950's take on it. He couldn't be more wrong, he's such a waste of air.


----------



## McQueen

Is that a real commercial? because that was awesome.


----------



## seancarleton77

When is the last time anyone got their monies worth with a boxing match, go on and look it up, I'll wait for you. All the best boxing matches are on free tv, and they're not even cared about, while UFC gives us classics both on pay per view, and on television. Fuck Bob Arum, the only thing he ever said that made any sense was Pacquiao is the best boxer alive.


----------



## Myers

Both Melendez and Alvarez are way overrated at the moment. They are both big fish in little ponds and haven't proved themselves against the elite in the LW divison.

I am glad to see that UFC on Fox commercial because it shows how much of an asshole Bob Arum is to normal Boxing/MMA fan.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Myers said:


> Both Melendez and Alvarez are way overrated at the moment. They are both big fish in little ponds and haven't proved themselves against the elite in the LW divison.
> 
> I am glad to see that UFC on Fox commercial because it shows how much of an asshole Bob Arum is to normal Boxing/MMA fan.


You can't be serious, who did Jim Miller and George Sotiropolous ever beat to gain them contender status? Joe Stevenson and Gleison Tibau? Alvarez and Melendez would run through everyone not named Edgar and Maynard.


----------



## Myers

Miller beat Danzig,Bocek,Ludwig,submitted a top BJJ practitioner in Olivera, and had a 7 fight winning streak in the UFC.

Soti was only getting fed a possible early shot because he was an Aussie and he could be marketable, but he showed he isn't ready yet in his last couple of fights.

Alvarez hasn't fought anyone either, who has he beat, Curran and Huerta? He is basically fighting scrubs in Bellator.

Melendez looks legit but he still needs to fight at least 2 of the top LW's in the world to get his shot. 

I think they could both have good fights against Guillard or Henderson, and I think they both get grinded out against Maynard or Guida. Neither of them beats Edgar at the moment.


----------



## Rush

Rush said:


> *CAIN TRAIN*
> 
> Rush, McQueen, Myers, Mike, T-C, Steve, Jupes
> *
> JDS' BIG GAY BRAZILIAN BOAT OF LOVE*
> 
> Walls, Dark Church, TCE, Helgan, DX Superkick, Wonderwall, king of scotland


:mark:



Helghan_Rising said:


> Lightweight division sucks, only people who are gonna give Edgar a competitive fight are Melendez and Alvarez, I absolutely can't stand Bendo and hope Guida puts a beat down on him, but it's gonna be an absolute joke if Clay Guida gets a title shot, this dude couldn't beat anyone good two years ago and now that Florian and Diego left he's getting a title shot, guys like Miller, G-Sot, and Guillard never had any business being talked about as contenders.





Helghan_Rising said:


> It's extremely overrated to me, everyone makes it out to be some sort of deep shark tank but I'm just not seeing it, I think Edgar will eventually clean it out if he can beat Melendez.


words are failing me. everyone in this thread is a little dumber for having read this.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Guida couldn't beat him five years ago, and considering Gilbert has improved a lot more than he has I wouldn't give him much of a shot in a rematch, the only worry I have with Melendez is he has been very, very inactive in the last two years.



> words are failing me. everyone in this thread is a little dumber for having read this.


Facts are facts, Guida couldn't beat anyone good two years ago, it's no coiendence he's all of a sudden some big contender when Penn, Florian, and Sanchez up and leave the division, with the last two owning wins over him.


----------



## Kun10

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/11/10/dana-white-chael-sonnen-will-face-anderson-silva/


People are acting like the fight is set in stone now but Dana was very vague and I have no doubts that he could still change his mind. I hope he doesn't though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Holy beans that fights gonna be amazing!


----------



## Noel

As much as I love Dana, he'd be an absolute fool to give the fight to anyone but Chael. If not for sporting then definitely for financial reasons, there aren't many fights in MMA that would sell better right now.


----------



## Walls

There are no fights in MMA that would sell more than this fight right now. It's going to be so epic and I'm going to laugh when Chael wins.


----------



## Rush

Helghan_Rising said:


> Facts are facts, Guida couldn't beat anyone good two years ago, it's no coiendence he's all of a sudden some big contender when Penn, Florian, and Sanchez up and leave the division, with the last two owning wins over him.


Any coincidence that since moving to Greg Jackson's camp he's gone 4-1 in the UFC? (only the loss against Florian who was on fire in that fight). Yeah Florian, Penn and Sanchez left the division, how does that have any implication on Guida and the worth of his title aspirations? None, it would only mean that lightweight would be an even more stacked shark tank than it already is with those guys in the division.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm going with Bendo over Guida. 

I like both Dos Santos & Velazquez, so I'll just watch and enjoy.


----------



## SteveMania

Kun10 said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/11/10/dana-white-chael-sonnen-will-face-anderson-silva/
> 
> 
> People are acting like the fight is set in stone now but Dana was very vague and I have no doubts that he could still change his mind. I hope he doesn't though.



There's no other fight apart from Munoz that makes sense, and it's obvious the UFC is actively courting a big number to help buck the downward trend we've seen this year. Whether you think Chael deserves it or not is another story, but it's hands down the most business savvy fight in the division, no better time to have it then now.


----------



## Walls

I watched two interviews with Dana today, one with Mauro and the other with Ariel. I don't remember which interview it was, but he said that they are going to be doing Anderson/Chael 2 next and that he is going to make it happen.

I also watched this week's TUF and was quite pleased when Akira got choked out. Fuck him.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush said:


> Any coincidence that since moving to Greg Jackson's camp he's gone 4-1 in the UFC? (only the loss against Florian who was on fire in that fight). Yeah Florian, Penn and Sanchez left the division, how does that have any implication on Guida and the worth of his title aspirations? None, it would only mean that lightweight would be an even more stacked shark tank than it already is with those guys in the division.


You're missing the point here. He's saying that Guida is only number one cause 3 others left. Not that Guida got better or anything he just has less competition for a shot. He had no chance over BJ or Florian and Sanchez has more heart than Guida.

Let's say that Guida was number 4 in his division. And the 3 above him left, he didn't get better, technically the division got worse.


----------



## McQueen

I've got Sympathy for the Devil stuck in my head now because I saw the UFC on Fox commercial about a million times while watching Hockey last night. Pretty psyched for this fight tomorrow night.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> You're missing the point here. He's saying that Guida is only number one cause 3 others left. Not that Guida got better or anything he just has less competition for a shot. He had no chance over BJ or Florian and Sanchez has more heart than Guida.
> 
> Let's say that Guida was number 4 in his division. And the 3 above him left, he didn't get better, technically the division got worse.


Read the first sentence you clown, he has got better and getting coached by Jackson is only helping him further. 

Sanchez has more heart than Guida? you're kidding right?

He did get better + the addition of the WEC guys, + the potential addition of a few Strikeforce guys and the division is stronger than ever.


----------



## Myers

Anthony Pettis couldn't land a punch on Guida and got put on his back multiple times, I see the same thing happening tomorrow against henderson.


----------



## RKing85

I got Cain and Henderson in the two matches that matter tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Still can't decide on JDS/Cain, i'm leaning towards cain based on wrestling and cardio but JDS is an uppercut away from been champ.


----------



## Scott_90

Should be a good title fight tonight. The prelims look awesome too. Hopefully Henderson gets KTFO!


----------



## BELLATOR

what do you all think about bellator going to spike tv ?


----------



## T.B.

*CAIN TRAIN*

and... Bendo will do the same thing he did to Jim Miller. Dominate. People keep overlooking him, and I have no idea why.


----------



## JCarbo04

I'm going JDS. But I wouldn't be surprised at all if Cain knocked him out in 10 seconds either. Should be a Hell of a fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Ohh noo mackens losing to a headbutt, should be overturned to a NC.

Kid next.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

WAR JDS. Derail the overhyped & overrated cain train. Cain is going to go back to cleaning cars and fruit picking :lmao.


----------



## McQueen

Thats not very nice.


----------



## Heel To Face

I just watched JDS vs Nelson and JDS could not finish him. Cain is a much better fighter then Nelson. I don't think JDS wins this fight. I want a Lesner vs Cain rematch


----------



## Liam Miller

Thank god the judges didn't balls that decision up, Well done Bendo.


----------



## Rush

no one wants a lesnar/cain rematch. Overeem vs either Cain or JDS would be epic.

Fucking amazing fight between Guida and Henderson, Henderson is going to give Edgar fits.


----------



## Emarosa

T.B. said:


> *CAIN TRAIN*
> 
> and... Bendo will do the same thing he did to Jim Miller. Dominate. People keep overlooking him, and I have no idea why.


It's because he came from WEC. Same thing happened to Pettis after Guida laid on him.


----------



## C-Cool

Bendo won that, without any second guesses.

But that was an awesome match. If the main event doesn't pan out, show this after that fight, UFC.


----------



## Liam Miller

Bendo/Edgar will be epic and i agree with rush cain/lesnar no thanks any other combination but that.


----------



## C-Cool

The presentation for this show is great so far.

I'm liking this a lot so far.


----------



## TripleG

Oh wow, good thing Brock left Pro Wrestling & Went into UFC. Even when it isn't scripted, his promos suck, lol. 

Looking forward to the fight tonight. This really feels like a big deal.


----------



## scrilla

CAIN TRAIN

brown pride bitches


----------



## TripleG

Dos Santos coming out to the Rocky theme....


Well fuck, I have to root for him now, lol.


----------



## Rush

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao well fuck


----------



## Notorious

How about that Cain Train?


----------



## TripleG

LOL! That was fast! 

Congrats to Dos Santos. 

But come on, it was the Rocky theme. Nobody comes out to that and loses!


----------



## Dub

Cain left himself too open. Santos!


----------



## McQueen

What a bummer, oh well good for JDS.


----------



## Emarosa

What up, Mexico?


----------



## king of scotland

scrilla said:


> CAIN TRAIN
> 
> brown pride bitches


The overrated Cain Train just got derailed BITCHHHHHH.


----------



## Stormbringer

JDS MOTHER FUCKERS!!!!!

THE WORLD IS RIGHT AGAIN!!!!


----------



## PuroresuPride18

LMAO WAR BRASIL!!!!!!!!!! FUCK BROWN PRIDE!!!! BRASIL!!! BRASIL!!! BRASIL!!!! WAR JDS!!!! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Rush

Cain got caught with a good shot at the ear, simple as that.


----------



## Stormbringer

Now Cain can go back to prelims thank you God!


----------



## Emarosa

lol brown pride

Cain needs work on his stand up. JDS exposed him.


----------



## Myers

HAHA Holy Shit!

It sounded like Cain got hit with a bat, I am really glad to see Dos Santos win. What a monster!

And LOL at all the Lesnar fans shitting on Cain right now.


----------



## scrilla

Cain got caught and people acting like he's a scrub. lolwf


----------



## TripleG

"At least ya can't say ya paid for it" - CM Punk's twitter. 

LOL!


----------



## Mikey Damage

the result doesn't bother me.

the fight time does. i really hoped the mainstream would see a nice 10-15 minute war. a damn shame.


----------



## Dice Darwin

That was a short fight. Fox must be pissed.


----------



## Emarosa

JDS opened him up by working the body. Don't try and act like it was all luck.


----------



## JCarbo04

Wow, I was sure somebody was going to get knocked out but not in 1 minute. That overhand punch JDS landed was just sick nasty. Cain didn't stand a chance after that. Impressive.

Edit: Dana has got to be upset over this. All this hype, first time on network TV, and all these new viewers and the fight is over in 1 minute.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fucking love it JDS is a monster like we all knew, the reem or lesnar are gonna get fucked up.

Honestly thought cain would wrestlefuck him.


----------



## Dark Storm

Epic, legitimately epic.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> Now Cain can go back to prelims thank you God!


you just went full retard. never go full retard.



Emarosa said:


> JDS opened him up by working the body. Don't try and act like it was all luck.


No one is acting like its luck, it was an excellent shot and just a good allround effort by JDS. Acting like Cain is a scrub or that he's shit is retarded beyond belief.


----------



## lic05

Mikey Damage said:


> the result doesn't bother me.
> 
> *the fight time does. i really hoped the mainstream would see a nice 10-15 minute war. a damn shame.*


I've only seen about 3 or 4 UFC fights and decided to watch this one because they hyped it like hell here and while Paquiao-Marquez starts, just to end up being a 30-second main event. Now I remember why I don't bother following MMA. Maybe it's just me, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Walls

1:04 :lmao


That went EXACTLY like I said it would.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush said:


> you just went full retard. never go full retard.


You're just mad your boy lost I'm allowed to gloat.


----------



## Rush

gloating =/= being an idiot.



lic05 said:


> I've only seen about 3 or 4 UFC fights and decided to watch this one because they hyped it like hell here and while Paquiao-Marquez starts, just to end up being a 30-second main event. Now I remember why I don't bother following MMA. Maybe it's just me, different strokes for different folks.


Its like anything though. The fight before that one (Guida/Henderson) was one of the fights of the year. Unfortunately most casual fans will never see it.


----------



## JCarbo04

Mikey Damage said:


> the result doesn't bother me.
> 
> the fight time does. i really hoped the mainstream would see a nice 10-15 minute war. a damn shame.


I agree 100%. As great as that knock out was this was the last thing UFC needed in this fight. If the exact same ending had happened in the 3rd round it would of been alot better. But a 1 minute fight I think is going to do alot more harm than good to someone viewing for the first time.


----------



## Walls

That was a really silly statement, tbf.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

> So is Junior. They showed a replay and it was a right hook, close to the back of the head, and in the replay it's clear that, in fact, Cain tapped out due to strikes


http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-coverage-from-the-honda-center-in-anaheim-ca

Observer's coverage claims a tap out due to strikes, didn't see it myself.


----------



## Liam Miller

When that overhand right hit.


----------



## Walls

I didn't see him tap, but I may have missed it. If so, that's even more impressive.


----------



## Myers

Besides they said it many times that it could go 25 seconds or 25 minutes, they knew what they were getting into. I highly recommend seeing the Guida/Henderson fight from tonight if you haven't.


----------



## scrilla

yeah I read that too. didn't see him tap out either though.

anyway I'm not too upset. although I would have liked a longer fight like everybody else. I wanted and thought Cain would win, but I got nothing against JDS. dude is an exciting fighter. hoping we get Overeem/JDS next.


----------



## Dub

There was a tap, watching the replay.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Good job JDS. cain is a ghetto trash pussy. WAR JDS. I could not be happier right now. Skyrim and JDS winning, what an incredible weekend.


----------



## Liam Miller

Sherdog is hilarious when fights like this happen some fanboys in meltdown other fanboys gloating like never before.

Just wait till GSP/Diaz, Jones/Machida, Reem/Lesnar and Silva/Sonnen sherdog will fucking melt if certain results happen.


----------



## Dub

Cain aint trash, he can be a beast but for some reason he was just off tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

JDS superior striking and probably cain's dodgy gameplan, expect lesnar (if he beats the reem) to double leg JDS right off the bat.


Apprently dana is mad, either because cain lost even though he was pissed when cain beat brock or because it wasn't a war but dana should know it's mma anything can happen why be mad at something you know could happen. Could be worse gsp could have been on the fox card


----------



## Mikey Damage

fair tweet from Dave Doyle...

"As for whether a short fight in such a big spot will hurt UFC, didn't they say that after Rampage-Liddell, too? "

he has a point.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

DubC said:


> Cain aint trash, he can be a beast but for some reason he was just off tonight.


He'll always be trash to me. I can't stand those ghetto type "brown pride" "we takin over Am3riCa" assholes. Glad he got ktfo. I'm sure the "chicano" community is asshurt right now. I'm going to go drive to East LA with a Brazilian flag on my car right now, bwahahaha.


----------



## Emarosa

Going straight for a takedown against JDS is the dumbest strategy you could employ. He'll hit that uppercut all day. It's about setting up takedowns with striking, but Cain's striking isn't on JDS level.

Edit: Above post is great


----------



## king of scotland

I can't believe people thought JDS/Cain was going to go anywhere past the first two rounds. Have you never seen either of them fight? I don't think Dana would be upset. If he wanted a long fight he wouldn't have made this the main event for their debut on Fox.


----------



## Emarosa

Dana is spewing right now. Pissed at Cain. Check out the post-fight.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

JDS just inspired me to go back and train boxing again. I used to train boxing back when I was 14 but quit because of high school. It took way too much of my time, but now I think I can spare at least 3 times a week. War JDS, the next GOAT.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dana............


----------



## HoHo

Dang all that promoting for a 1 minute fight doesn't really help UFC getting more exposure.Wished for a longer fight!


----------



## Walls

Dana shouldn't be pissed. He better than anyone knows that any fight can end at any time. It's unfortunate that they really hyped Cain through the roof and hyped this fight up and then it goes a little over a minute, but that's the fight game.


----------



## Liam Miller

Only casuals caring about how this event went down interms of mainstream success? or are some of the "hardcore" aswell.

I know probably the likes of walls, myself, myers dont give a shit business as usuall to me.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

That was awesome, people who really think new fans won't be turned on by a big knock out are fucking high.

Cain fanboys must be hurt.


----------



## Liam Miller

Is it true JDS hurt his knee and was on crutches just over a week ago.


----------



## JCarbo04

As someone who picked JDS, and personally is glad that he won. I just checked out the Dana post fight. He is fucking livid about this fight ending so quick. You can tell.


----------



## Walls

I'm watching the presser and it's obvious Dana is pissed off. He even said he went to Cain after and asked him why he didn't shoot on Junior.


----------



## Liam Miller

Walls said:


> I'm watching the presser and it's obvious Dana is pissed off. He even said he went to Cain after and asked him why he didn't shoot on Junior.


Typical dana, always has his fave's and possibly rightly so cain was his ticket to mexico even though the ufc would do well in mexico without cain as the poster boy. He will be pissed if reem beats lesnar.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> I'm watching the presser and it's obvious Dana is pissed off. He even said he went to Cain after and asked him why he didn't shoot on Junior.


cain probably came with the whole "homeboy" attitude. If you've ever been here in SoCal, you'd know what I mean. Most Mexican-Americans who fight, think fighting on the ground is for pussies. With so much ghetto trash in the building, he probably thought the same. JDS, the next GOAT.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Pretty hilarious that Dana is pissed off, if anyone remembers or has ever saw that gif of him putting the belt on Cain last year after he fought Brock he was acting like a child who had his favorite toy taken.


----------



## Liam Miller

Think alot of people and dana need to just give props to JDS who again was very humble and seems an allround nice guy.


----------



## JCarbo04

PuroresuPride18 said:


> cain probably came with the whole "homeboy" attitude. If you've ever been here in SoCal, you'd know what I mean. Most Mexican-Americans who fight, think fighting on the ground is for pussies. With so much ghetto trash in the building, he probably thought the same. JDS, the next GOAT.


LOL! Your posts have made me laugh with the 'ghetto trash' stuff. But come on, even though I was for JDS and happy to see him win, Cain is far from ghetto trash. He just got rocked by a sick overhand punch. It could of just as easily happened to JDS. But yeah, I'm excited to see hopefully JDS/Lesnar.


----------



## Liam Miller

JCarbo04 said:


> LOL! Your posts have made me laugh with the 'ghetto trash' stuff. But come on, even though I was for JDS and happy to see him win, Cain is far from ghetto trash. He just got rocked by a sick overhand punch. It could of just as easily happened to JDS. But yeah, I'm excited to see hopefully JDS/Lesnar.


It's better to ignore some posts.


----------



## scrilla

JCarbo04 said:


> LOL! Your posts have made me laugh with the 'ghetto trash' stuff. But come on, even though I was for JDS and happy to see him win, Cain is far from ghetto trash. He just got rocked by a sick overhand punch. It could of just as easily happened to JDS. But yeah, I'm excited to see hopefully JDS/Lesnar.


people are still mad about his tattoo. it's quite pathetic.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

WWE_TNA said:


> It's better to ignore some posts.





JCarbo04 said:


> LOL! Your posts have made me laugh with the 'ghetto trash' stuff. But come on, even though I was for JDS and happy to see him win, Cain is far from ghetto trash. He just got rocked by a sick overhand punch. It could of just as easily happened to JDS. But yeah, I'm excited to see hopefully JDS/Lesnar.



Again, you guys have probably never been here to SoCal. These brown pride douchebags, are the worst of the worst. And they are racist as fuck too. In my lifetime I've probably had about 12 of these midgets challenge me to a fight simply because I was a "puto guero", in other words a bitch ass whiteboy. Glad to see JDS get his revenge for Big Nog. cain is a bitch too, hitting nog after he was clearly out, the ref shouldn't have stopped it so early.


----------



## Liam Miller

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Again, you guys have probably never been here to SoCal. These brown pride douchebags, are the worst of the worst. And they are racist as fuck too. In my lifetime I've probably had about 12 of these midgets challenge me to a fight simply because I was a "puto guero", in other words a bitch ass whiteboy. Glad to see JDS get his revenge for Big Nog. cain is a bitch too, hitting nog after he was clearly out, the ref shouldn't have stopped it so early.


ermmm but cain isn't one of them douchebags (for one he ain't from "soCal") also lets not turn this into a race thing you will be shotdown bigtime in here.


----------



## Rush

you stay classy PuroresuPride


----------



## Liam Miller

Rush said:


> you stay classy PuroresuPride


Pretty ridiculous that he's comparing gangsters on the street to the average mexican american and cain and then hating cain because he's mexican/american. 

maybe bob arum is right, MMA is full of racist fans


----------



## scrilla

puro mad that my cousins used to beat him up.


----------



## Emarosa

puro making a lot of good points. repped.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Well either way, how awesome was the Bendo-Guida fight? I knew it was going to be good, but Jesus Christ! Talk about fight of the year material. I bet Dana regrets not putting that on FOX.


----------



## JCarbo04

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Well either way, how awesome was the Bendo-Guida fight? I knew it was going to be good, but Jesus Christ! Talk about fight of the year material. I bet Dana regrets not putting that on FOX.


Great, great fight. Dana should of really worked this deal out tonight were both JDS/Cain and the Bendo/Guida fight both aired on the show. You would of got the sick knockout, and the long battle fight. Best of both worlds.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Bendo/Guida looked insane from what I saw but the UFC shouldn't have been afraid of the Pacqiuao fight and aired both.


----------



## SteveMania

I LOLed at Dana's post-fight tangent. Running headlong into strikes is what happens when you telegraph a shot. Great finishing skills by JDS, Cain's got fantastic recovery and he followed up well on the floor.


----------



## Myers

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Again, you guys have probably never been here to SoCal. These brown pride douchebags, are the worst of the worst. And they are racist as fuck too. In my lifetime I've probably had about 12 of these midgets challenge me to a fight simply because I was a "puto guero", in other words a bitch ass whiteboy. Glad to see JDS get his revenge for Big Nog. cain is a bitch too, hitting nog after he was clearly out, the ref shouldn't have stopped it so early.


Um I live in Socal and I watched it with a bunch of mexicans and sure they were pissed that Cain lost but they weren't being "racists as fuck". 

I can't telling if you're being a racist fuck or just trolling tbh.


----------



## Quasi Juice

I'd be pissed if I was Dana too. Fox only wanted one fight, so they gave them a UFC World Heavyweight Title fight, which they heavily hyped, and it ended in 1 fucking minute. That's not showing what MMA is about to a "new" audience (if there even was one). Knock-outs are a part of MMA, but in this scenario it's very unfortunate, especially considering the Guida fight beforehand was amazing.



JCarbo04 said:


> LOL! Your posts have made me laugh with the 'ghetto trash' stuff. But come on, even though I was for JDS and happy to see him win, Cain is far from ghetto trash. He just got rocked by a sick overhand punch. It could of just as easily happened to JDS. But yeah, I'm excited to *see hopefully JDS/Lesnar.*


Don't get your hopes up. I'd be surprised if Overeem doesn't kick his ass.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Dana acted like a real ass clown after the fight with the whole "you should have bought a ticket" comment, the first Fox fight better be in January/February so they have the NFL Playoffs to help promote them and they'll still be fresh in peoples minds.


----------



## DR JUPES

Puro stfu you stereotyping moron.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Very happy to see JDS get the win. Cain is a great fighter no doubt but his racist tattoo and his fans make me sick (continuing what PuroPride was mentioning). If an American came out with 'White Pride' he'd be in jail and vilified by all of the media. To allow Cain's tattoo is typical double standard BS and for that I will always be rooting for the other guy. This is all irrelevant though, but seeing as it was talked about I thought I'd give my two cents. The whole presentation was dissapointing for me btw. Maybe if the fight was a bit longer it would have come across better, but something seemed off. Guida/Henderson was out of this world and some of the prelims were good stuff. Dustin Poirier looked awesome.


----------



## JCarbo04

Well all the talk of a 1 minute fight turning fans away may not be an issue afterall. Why? Because it looks like only MMA hardcore fans watched it anyway. Horrible viewership. Not even close to the most watched MMA fight of all time like everyone(Including myself) was saying it was easily going to be. 4.64 million viewers.. Ouch.

Link


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

I'm not surprised by that at all. Neither of the two were marketable to the majority of Americans and despite the promotion it didn't entice any. Brock vs. Overeem on Fox would have done 10x that number.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

To be fair it was only a trail run, I imagine full fight cards will do bigger ratings.

Besides as long as they pull decent ratings, increase FX and Fuel's ratings, they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC on Fox had 4.64 million viewers. In comparison, the first Elite XC on CBS had 4.3 million viewers. The rating for UFC on Fox 1 seems to be decent but disappointing because it did only slightly better than the first Elite XC on CBS.

Source: http://mmajunkie.com/news/26079/ufc...estimates-give-event-4-64-million-viewers.mma


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Not only did Cain tap to strikes, but he took a couple zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's before getting woken up again :lmao.


----------



## Walls

Smith_Jensen said:


> UFC on Fox had 4.64 million viewers. In comparison, the first Elite XC on CBS had 4.3 million viewers. The rating for UFC on Fox 1 seems to be decent but disappointing because it did only slightly better than the first Elite XC on CBS.
> 
> Source: http://mmajunkie.com/news/26079/ufc...estimates-give-event-4-64-million-viewers.mma



I figured only the hardcore fans would watch. I never agreed with Dana saying "All these new people are going to watch it for the first time on Fox". No, they aren't. Because if they aren't into it already, they probably won't be watching and that's what happened. People who had never seen it before just turned the channel. In this day and age with all the forms of media we have, just putting it on Fox isn't going to bring in all these people if they aren't already there.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC on FOX ratings update:

This is based on the fast nationals, so it's an approximation, particularly when it comes to the West Coast because the show didn't air in prime time.

3.1 rating

5.7 million viewers

The actual rating will be available on Monday or Tuesday.

Everyone is happy with the number given there was only one minute of fighting. 

Source: Wrestling Observer/Figure 4 Online
http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/3-news/22963-ufc-ratings


----------



## Liam Miller

Last nights fight also proved how badass roy nelson is he took a whooping from jds and never really looked like been ko'd (well jds rocked and dropped him early but yano)


----------



## TCE

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Not only did Cain tap to strikes, but he took a couple zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz's before getting woken up again :lmao.


Not to mention the dude was on crutches for two weeks prior to the fight. JDS is a beast.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/26074/new...s-fought-with-torn-meniscus-at-ufc-on-fox.mma

I feel they did good. I know the ratings didn't pack in but that may be due to the two not being marketable enough. This was just a teaser to test the waters. Expect big things and big numbers to come with the UFC on Fox in the future.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

WWE_TNA said:


> Last nights fight also proved how badass roy nelson is he took a whooping from jds and never really looked like been ko'd (well jds rocked and dropped him early but yano)


Carwin also deserves some props, both guys are tough as hell to stand in there with dos Santos.

I still hope they do everything possible to get the next FOX show in on January/February, and load it also. They're going to Brazil, Vegas, and Japan in those months and already have the main events for each card so hopefully Rashad Evans vs. Phil Davis is on the next Fox show, along with a fight like Alves/Sanchez to get people talking and tune in and Koch/Poirer to give the lighter weights big exposure.


----------



## Liam Miller

Helghan_Rising said:


> Carwin also deserves some props, both guys are tough as hell to stand in there with dos Santos.
> 
> I still hope they do everything possible to get the next FOX show in on January/February, and load it also. They're going to Brazil, Vegas, and Japan in those months and already have the main events for each card so hopefully Rashad Evans vs. Phil Davis is on the next Fox show, along with a fight like Alves/Sanchez to get people talking and tune in and Koch/Poirer to give the lighter weights big exposure.


Of course Carwin aswell he took a massive beaten from JDS.

UFC on fox 2 is rumoured for january, hopefully it won't be just an hour show whenever it happens.


----------



## JCarbo04

Smith_Jensen said:


> Everyone is happy with the number given there was only one minute of fighting.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer/Figure 4 Online
> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/3-news/22963-ufc-ratings


I doubt that. Because even 5.7 million is way lower than alot of predictions/expectations I was reading


----------



## Noel

Why were you expecting more than 6 million? Do people honestly expect 8+ million people to tune into something they've never even seen before? It's not a case of "here's a title fight of this new sport you guys have probably never seen before, tune in". It's gonna take a good 2 years+ before you can reel in new fans and have them emotionally invested in the sport, roster and championships, and even then persuade them to start buying PPV's.

Just because it's FOX it doesn't mean the UFC has made it, all they've done is raised their roof miles higher and have opened themselves to a much broader fanbase than they could've hit on Spike. If I was Dana I'd be happy with just under 6 million, on free TV and on a night where Pacquiao was fighting later that night also. The only thing I hope now is that FOX don't just show the main events like it is with Boxing, the beauty of MMA PPV's is even if the main event is shit or ends way too premature (like JDS/Cain) chances are you've already had a fantastic card anyway. 

Oh and credit to JDS for knocking Cain out which I said would happen if Cain didn't take it to the ground, especially considering JDS was in crutches 12 days ago.


----------



## JCarbo04

Wonderwall said:


> Why were you expecting more than 6 million? Do people honestly expect 8+ million people to tune into something they've never even seen before?


Why was I expecting more? Because everywhere I read was expecting more so I guess I bought in.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Wonderwall said:


> Why were you expecting more than 6 million? Do people honestly expect 8+ million people to tune into something they've never even seen before? It's not a case of "here's a title fight of this new sport you guys have probably never seen before, tune in". It's gonna take a good 2 years+ before you can reel in new fans and have them emotionally invested in the sport, roster and championships, and even then persuade them to start buying PPV's.
> 
> Just because it's FOX it doesn't mean the UFC has made it, all they've done is raised their roof miles higher and have opened themselves to a much broader fanbase than they could've hit on Spike. If I was Dana I'd be happy with just under 6 million, on free TV and on a night where Pacquiao was fighting later that night also. The only thing I hope now is that FOX don't just show the main events like it is with Boxing, the beauty of MMA PPV's is even if the main event is shit or ends way too premature (like JDS/Cain) chances are you've already had a fantastic card anyway.
> 
> Oh and credit to JDS for knocking Cain out which I said would happen if Cain didn't take it to the ground, especially considering JDS was in crutches 12 days ago.


I've been telling people on sherdog this exact same thing. Most people there actually expected a 15-18 rating. No I'm not bullshitting you. Most people I know think MMA is trashy, fake, etc. and basically just see it as another WWE. Besides, TNA used to be part of FOX, and some big exposure that turned out to be.


----------



## SteveMania

Anyone that expected peaking above 10 million is a fool, much less an average. 5-7 million is a fair estimate given the positioning on both sides and the mainstream traction the UFC has received from newspapers, sports journals, etc.


----------



## Noel

Akiyama has dropped to Welterweight and will face Jake Shields at UFC 144. Realistically, Akiyama should be gone if he loses but I'm sure they'll keep him for the oriental market.



> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/11/...rops-to-welterweight-faces-jake-shields-at-u/


----------



## PuroresuPride18

I want Cain vs Carwin, Mir, or the loser of Lesnar/Reem. If Carwin can avoid being taken down we might just get another KO highlight. This one might be uglier too.


----------



## Noel

I'd be happy if I ever saw Carwin fight again, dudes in really bad shape at his age - hope his surgery goes well.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Cain should fight Big Country, Carwin won't be back until middle of 2012.


----------



## SteveMania

Plus Cain's a rough fight for anyone to come back to following surgery, a layoff and two consecutive losses. If Werdum/Schaub goes down they could have the winner fight Cain, there's Big Country, the Kongo rematch, the winner of Nog/Mir.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Helghan_Rising said:


> Cain should fight Big Country, Carwin won't be back until middle of 2012.


Nothing against Big Country, but he's a bit too low tier for Cain right now. Cain should fight another top 10 and see where he goes from there. Then again, all Cain fought was a bunch of cans and old Nog to get to the top.


----------



## Stormbringer

Since Cain was blasted the way he was I say he fights loser of Overeem/Lesnar. But I don't see Lesnar getting a shot if he doesn't blast Overeem. He shouldn't get JDS after one fight after losing the way he did. But who can Cain realistically fight since everyone has lost recently?

Lesnar is coming off a loss.
Cain is coming off a loss.
Shane is coming off 2 losses and is injured.
Nelson is coming off 1 for 3.

The only guys who have anything are Kongo and Mir, and seriously who's gonna pay for either of these guys in a title fight?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

DX-Superkick said:


> Since Cain was blasted the way he was I say he fights loser of Overeem/Lesnar. But I don't see Lesnar getting a shot if he doesn't blast Overeem. He shouldn't get JDS after one fight after losing the way he did. But who can Cain realistically fight since everyone has lost recently?
> 
> Lesnar is coming off a loss.
> Cain is coming off a loss.
> Shane is coming off 2 losses and is injured.
> Nelson is coming off 1 for 3.
> 
> The only guys who have anything are Kongo and Mir, and seriously who's gonna pay for either of these guys in a title fight?


Bigfoot, Cormier, Sergei, Werdum, and Barnett?

Junior was hurt coming into the Cain fight and he was on crutches so he'll need some time off to heal, add in the Lesnar/Reem fight he won't be able to defend until April/May?

By then Cain could fight one of the SF guys, Russow who deserves a top contender, or the winner of Mir/Nog.


----------



## Walls

I think Cain should face the loser of Brock/Overeem. Although if Overeem beats Brock, I don't want to see Cain/Brock 2. Fuck that.


----------



## Noel

To be honest I would give the shot after Brock/Overveem vs JDS to Fabricio Werdum. Unless the winner of Mir/Big Nog or Cormier/Barnett is so dominantly one-sided then it should go to Werdum.

The guy has only lost to JDS (the champion) and Overeem (quite possibly the next number 1 contender), he's got wins over Fedor and Bigfoot who are considered by many top 10 guys.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall said:


> To be honest I would give the shot after Brock/Overveem vs JDS to Fabricio Werdum. Unless the winner of Mir/Big Nog or Cormier/Barnett is so dominantly one-sided then it should go to Werdum.
> 
> The guy has only lost to JDS (the champion) and Overeem (quite possibly the next number 1 contender), he's got wins over Fedor and Bigfoot who are considered by many top 10 guys.


Mir or Nog is gonna have 3 or 2 wins in a row depending on who wins, Cormier is undefeated, and Barnett hasn't lost a fight in five years, yet you're gonna give it to the guy who lost his last fight just because he beat Fedor a year ago?

That's fucking retarded.


----------



## Noel

How is it retarded? He wasn't knocked out by Overeem, both guys were scared of each others main weapon and the fight easily could've been a draw. If he didn't have a fight with Overeem and had the first ever victory over Fedor and a submission win over Bigfoot you'd be screaming for him back in the UFC.

The guy is quite possibly the best Jiu Jitsu practitioner in MMA, let alone his own division. I'm not saying none of the above names deserve a shot but I just think Werdum is incredibly underated beyond belief.


----------



## nazzac

Wonderwall said:


> How is it retarded? He wasn't knocked out by Overeem, both guys were scared of each others main weapon and the fight easily could've been a draw. If he didn't have a fight with Overeem and had the first ever victory over Fedor and a submission win over Bigfoot you'd be screaming for him back in the UFC.
> 
> The guy is quite possibly the best Jiu Jitsu practitioner in MMA, let alone his own division. I'm not saying none of the above names deserve a shot but I just think Werdum is incredibly underated beyond belief.


Werdum is fighting Schaub by the looks of it, so he will have to wait i'm afraid.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

nazzac said:


> Werdum is fighting Schaub by the looks of it, so he will have to wait i'm afraid.


Werdum by finger poke of doom on Schaub's chin. If Nog's pillow fists can knock Schaub out, Werdum can easily do it too. I don't even wanna imagine what an uppercut from JDS would do to Schuab or Arlovski's chin.


----------



## Noel

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Werdum by finger poke of doom on Schaub's chin. If Nog's pillow fists can knock Schaub out, Werdum can easily do it too. I don't even wanna imagine what an uppercut from JDS would do to Schuab *or Arlovski's chin*.


I still remember the Kharitonov knock out in the SF Grandprix, I actually said out loud "this guy needs to retire" after seeing how glazed over his eyes were, he was _out_. It's kind of strange how someone who is so brilliant at boxing has such a ridiculous chin, unbelievable that he's been knocked out like 10 times and promoters still let him set foot in a cage.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Wonderwall said:


> How is it retarded? He wasn't knocked out by Overeem, both guys were scared of each others main weapon and the fight easily could've been a draw. If he didn't have a fight with Overeem and had the first ever victory over Fedor and a submission win over Bigfoot you'd be screaming for him back in the UFC.
> 
> The guy is quite possibly the best Jiu Jitsu practitioner in MMA, let alone his own division. I'm not saying none of the above names deserve a shot but I just think Werdum is incredibly underated beyond belief.


I'm not saying you're wrong about him as a fighter, I think he's easily capable of fighting for the belt but by no means does anyone deserve a title shot coming off a loss which is the case with Werdum, not GSP, not Anderson, not Fedor, not Chael, not anyone. If he could string a couple of wins together then I'd be all for that but he needs atleast two solid wins to earn one, he's behind at the very least Barnett, Cormier, and Mir when it comes to a title shot. If he beats Schaub I'd say give him the winner of Nog/Mir or the Strikeforce Champ.


----------



## Walls

Werdum isn't underrated at all. He's amazing at BJJ and that's about it. I think Schaub is the perfect fight for him if he comes back into the UFC. Werdum will never be champion in the UFC anyway. Cain, Brock, Carwin, Mir, Nog and a few others would beat him. Not to mention JDS already knocked him out.


----------



## SteveMania

Wonderwall said:


> It's kind of strange how someone who is so brilliant at boxing has such a ridiculous chin, unbelievable that he's been knocked out like 10 times and promoters still let him set foot in a cage.



The thing is, there's nothing brilliant about Arlovski's boxing. It's wildly borderline outside of good offense for heavyweight standards (which is to say he can put some combinations together and has top notch punching power), and that's about it. He moves in straight lines, his defense is almost non-existent, he rarely snaps his head back when he lands punches, coupled with that china chin. The only reason it was believed he was a killer on the feet and one of the best boxers in MMA at one point in time was mainly because he mauled your Paul Buentellos and Cabbages of the world. Now it's just depressing watching him fight, he's as good as done.


----------



## Dark Church

JDS being champion now is awesome and Cain's weak chin I knew he had came out. If you hit Cain he will drop it is just that no one besides JDS and Kongo connected on him. Cain should fight Nelson or Mir (if he beats Nog) next.


----------



## SteveMania

Except Cain didn't get hit on the chin. Try again.


----------



## Walls

Wouldn't have mattered who JDS hit with that punch, they would have went down. He was completely fresh and he hit him right behind the ear, which means see you later equilibrium, which essentially is what Cain said. I've been hit hard in that area twice in my life, shit gets fuzzy after that. He was fucked once he hit the ground, no way JDS was going to let him up. JDS really lucked out in that fight, he could have severely injured himself if it had gone on longer.


----------



## McQueen

People who think Cain has no chin after getting knocked down by that punch (was in the ear/temple area by the way retards) have obviously never been punched in their lives. Buncha armchair tough guys around here.


----------



## Myers

Hey I'm a tough guy!


----------



## McQueen

You're black and live in L.A. so i'm sure the Cops have beaten some toughness into you Rodney.


----------



## Myers




----------



## Mikey Damage

myers, you're black? had no idea.

cain should fight the loser of brock/alistair. fairly obvious booking, imo.


----------



## Walls

I was unaware Myers was black. Great, yet another thread I can no longer go into now.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

UFC on Fox peaked with 8.8 million viewers. Pretty impressive for a 64 second fight, next year should be promising with full fight cards.


----------



## Dub

That is great news, hopefully they can build on this.


----------



## Walls

This new interview with Chael is pretty bizarre and funny. It was on OTR here in Canada, video is here:

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...-host-walks-off-interview-for-Off-the-Record/


----------



## T3H~L3X

Bahahaha... Chael is awesome.


----------



## Walls

Indeed he is. Anderson is saying now that he will fight Chael, but only in Brazil. I'm going to laugh if that happens and Anderson gets smashed in front of his people and then they riot.


----------



## brian8448

Best Sonnen interview in a while, he's had too many recently where he's winking at the audience, there's a little of that here but he's mostly just being a straight up asshole.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Apparently there's gonna be a UFC on FOX and a UFC on FX in January, FOX show in Chicago, FX show in Nashville.


----------



## Noel

Anderson vs Chael in Brazil.. if Anderson takes his thumb out of his ass and actually hypes a fight and speaks English (he can speak 100% fluent, perfect English) it will probably outsell UFC 100. Chael will sell the PPV by himself, but if Anderson also gets involved and we have a few verbal disputes at press conferences it can be amazing.


----------



## Walls

My only concern is that Chael legit isn't safe in Brazil. You can put security on him all you want, but you'd have to worry about people potentially doing something to his food while he's there, people trying to kill him, etc. Brazilians are fucking nuts, I wouldn't put it past them. And especially after Chael beats Anderson, they are going to have to find a way to beam that dude out of there like Star Trek because those people are going to fucking flip out when Anderson loses.


----------



## Noel

If Chael's camp is that worried then they can take the David Haye route, have all food, drinks and produce personally shipped to his training camp (that's if he trains in Brazil). Or maybe even have his sponsor hook him up with a Rampage style training camp/home in a garage where he has literally everything he needs under one roof, then he just needs to lick his sponsors ass on every media appearance he does.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I'm sure he'd still train in America but he'd have to be in Brazil the week of the fight.

I don't think Anderson's shoulder will be ready for 142 unless they're planning another trip to Brazil we don't know about.


----------



## RKing85

Didn't the Brazilian government say they would arrest Chael if he ever stepped foot in Brazil? Could be wrong about that.

And while Anderson understands English and can speak it, he is by no means fluent in it. I know a lot of people who know Anderson personally and his English is broken. Not fluent like Wonderwall said.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Believe so, there was also an issue with Okami and a sponsor about Chael.


----------



## Myers

I found it odd that Todd Grisham took over Jon Anik's spot on MMA Live, I thought he was still in the WWE. 

The Main card this saturday looks great, I am hoping the night looks something like this.

Hendo by KO
Silva by KO
Bowls by Decision
Kingsbury by Decision.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Grisham? Awful. Should have gone with COACH as replacement.


----------



## Liam Miller

I quite enjoy trolling chael but it's been done now and as fun as it is he is also intresting to listen to when he isn't trolling.


----------



## Noel

Myers said:


> I found it odd that Todd Grisham took over Jon Anik's spot on MMA Live, I thought he was still in the WWE.
> 
> *The Main card this saturday looks great*, I am hoping the night looks something like this.
> 
> Hendo by KO
> Silva by KO
> Bowls by Decision
> Kingsbury by Decision.


To be honest, any card that has Miguel Torres on a _free facebook fight_ is going to be quite a show.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Word on the Underground is Rampage/Griffin 2 is gonna be on the second FOX show.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that's surprising. Rampage really wanted to fight in Japan. And Dana told him he could on his video blog.

UFConFox2 is to be on January 28th in Chicago. I should go. Looks like they're going to do 4 fights, as well.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Yeah that's what I thought but that Japan card is already full with Edgar/Bendo, Hunt/Kongo, Pettis/Lauzon, Okami/Boestch, and Sexyama/Shields.


----------



## Noel

I thought Rampage was fighting Forest on the Japan card to be honest, guess that plan was scrapped.


----------



## McQueen

Shogun vs Hendo is this weekend?

Shit, thought it was next weekend. Made plans for saturday.


----------



## Walls

I couldn't care less about Shogun or Hendo but it should be a good fight. Looking forward to Cung Le beating the fuck out of Wandi, should be entertaining.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

So yeah, it's now pretty much confirmed Rampage is fighting on FOX, Akiyama/Shields is the co main event for UFC Japan despite Akiyama on a three fight losing streak and Shields on a two fight losing streak.


----------



## McQueen

Between Cain getting KO'd early and if Hendo knocks out Shogun early Dark Church is never gonna shut up. 

Rampage fighting Forrest on FOX sounds like a good idea to me. Both guys have more personality than your average MMA fighter and Rampage has some mainstream exposure from The A-Team, they've fought (for the title) before and have history and neither guy is "elite" and probably not going to make the other guy looks like shit. Sounds like a win-win situation to me.


----------



## Scott_90

The fights I'm most looking forward too aare Bader/Brilz on the prelims and Kingsbury/Bonnar. Hopefully Bader can get his career back on track with a win. He was so unlucky vs. Tito. I like him a lot so hopefully he can get a win. I don't know if they'd cut him for losing tonight but hopefully its not a factor. I'm torn between who I want to see him out of Bonnar and Kingsbury but Kingsbury is on a nice run at the moment and a win would be huge for him. Should be awesome stuff. Not really a fan of either in the main-event but whatever, should be a fun night of fights.


----------



## Liam Miller

Great card from top to bottom tonight from dos anjos/tibau, lawlor/wiedman, bader/brillz, faber/bowles, story/kampmann, wandy/le and hendo vs shogun is a big fight it could be H-Bomb time.


----------



## seancarleton77

Almost every fight on the UFC 139 card has Fight of the Night potential, but the idea of a Bader fight, even if it's free is unappealing, you can't get much more boring than Bader, I hope Brillz strangles that vanilla motherfucker!

There is basically 3 co-main events on this card, and a true main event fight in Henderson vs. Shogun. I'm pumped!


----------



## Liam Miller

seancarleton77 said:


> Almost every fight on the UFC 139 card has Fight of the Night potential, but the idea of a Bader fighter, even if it's free is unappealing, you can't get much more boring than Bader, I hope Brillz strangles that vanilla motherfucker!
> 
> There is basically 3 co-main events on this card, and a true main event fight in Henderson vs. Shogun. I'm pumped!


Yeah i'm shocked that a few people don't care for hendo/shogun.


----------



## seancarleton77

WWE_TNA said:


> Yeah i'm shocked that a few people don't care for hendo/shogun.


They're just really stupid and clearly don't like good fights, probably Ryan Bader fans.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hendo and Shogun possibly have two of the best MMA resumes.

Off topic Ronda Rousey is fucking awesome 4 pro mma fights, 4 wins and 4 armbars.


----------



## Scott_90

seancarleton77 said:


> They're just really stupid and clearly don't like good fights, probably Ryan Bader fans.


I like Ryan Bader as a person so I get behind him and I want him to win. I'd happily watch him grind out a decision victory tonight. Contrary to what you seem to think there's nothing wrong with supporting one guy over the other as opposed to viewing as a neutral and wanting 'a great fight'. I treat MMA like Football or any other 'supporter' sport - I support a team and want them to win, regardless of whether the match is entertaining and back and forth. I find fights more enjoyable and I am actually emotionally invested when I want one guy to win over the other.


----------



## Scott_90

Great win by Danny Castillo, he looked excellent. Loved his post fight comments on his 'disrespectful' opponent who weighed in 3 lbs overweight. He made a fan out of me!

Matt Brown vs Baszinski next. Pulling for Brown here.


----------



## Scott_90

Damn, that sucks for Brown to lose. Hopefully he's not cut from the organization. :$ Baszinski looked good yet again and I don't think the outcome was every in doubt unfortunately. Better in all areas. 

Nick Pace vs Miguel Angel Torres next. Pace looks a hell of a lot like Davey Richards. Hopefully he wins this.


----------



## Liam Miller

3 pounds isn't to bad give or take a pound if the scales were inaccurate.

Nick pace on the otherhand been 6 or 7 over is disrespectful.


----------



## McQueen

Scott_90 said:


> Pace looks a hell of a lot like Davey Richards. Hopefully he wins this.


Hopefully he no sells the other guys offense.


----------



## Scott_90

WWE_TNA said:


> 3 pounds isn't to bad give or take a pound if the scales were inaccurate.
> 
> Nick pace on the otherhand been 6 or 7 over is disrespectful.


Yeah, as much as I like him, that's pretty damn crazy. Unless he has an excuse (if there can be one) the fight shouldn't have been allowed to take place. Torres will win this so its not as if Pace had an unfair advantage but UFC should maybe call off fights if guys cant make weight.


----------



## Rush

Scott_90 said:


> Yeah, as much as I like him, that's pretty damn crazy. Unless he has an excuse (if there can be one) the fight shouldn't have been allowed to take place. Torres will win this so its not as if Pace had an unfair advantage but UFC should maybe call off fights if guys cant make weight.


you get the option of cancelling the fight. if you don't want to fight someone overweight then you don't have to. of course you get a higher purse if you do and you've already spent the money on training camps, travel etc.


----------



## Liam Miller

Lawlor coming out to let's get physical, epic.

Weidman is a fucking monster.


----------



## Rush

that D'arce choke was beautiful. Weidman is a sick fighter.


----------



## Myers

Weidman looked very impressive.

Pulling for Mcdonald in this fight.

edit - well that was quick, but not painless.


----------



## Rush

Michael McDonald is a beast, terrible technique from Soto left himself wide open for that right.


----------



## Scott_90

Michael McDonald!  Amazing, amazing win. I'm generally not overly interested in the 135/45 divisions but McDonald is an awesome dude and a pretty incredible fighter.

They're airing the Matt Brown vs Seth Bascnzki fight from earlier now.


----------



## DR JUPES

Rush said:


> Michael McDonald is a beast, terrible technique from Soto left himself wide open for that right.


give me a link, the prelim fights wont show on my stream.


----------



## Myers

It's crazy how good he is at only 20 years old. He's like the Rory Macdonald of the BW division.


----------



## Rush

i'm watching it on tv jupes. we get the spike prelims shown down here.


----------



## Scott_90

I like Jason Brilz but Bader needs this win. Hopefully he gets it in emphatic fashion!


----------



## DR JUPES

i want to discuss UFC tonight in the chatbox, someone unban me from there.


----------



## Scott_90

Awesome knockout, Bader's back on track!


----------



## Rush

seancarleton77 said:


> Almost every fight on the UFC 139 card has Fight of the Night potential, but the idea of a Bader fight, even if it's free is unappealing, you can't get much more boring than Bader, I hope Brillz strangles that vanilla motherfucker!
> 
> There is basically 3 co-main events on this card, and a true main event fight in Henderson vs. Shogun. I'm pumped!





seancarleton77 said:


> They're just really stupid and clearly don't like good fights, probably Ryan Bader fans.


u mirin Bader knocking bitches cold? yeah you're mirin.


----------



## McQueen

Can someone do me a solid and send me a link to download the PPV later?


----------



## Myers

Check your PM


----------



## DR JUPES

Faber can be my avy if he wins tonight btw.


----------



## McQueen

Thanks.


----------



## Rush

i should switch my avy back to Faber. win or lose.


----------



## killacamt

love the fact I'm gettin this on one hell of a stream


----------



## DR JUPES

Rush said:


> i should switch my avy back to Faber. win or lose.


Bonner was making a top effort to get into my avy, Faber needs to win to get in there and i'll be rooting for him. he does need this win quite badly and i want to see him face the Cruzinator again.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

30-25?!?!

WHAT THE FUCK THAT'S A 30-25 ARE THESE FUCKERS HIGH?!


----------



## Rush

could see a 30-26, but really Kingsbury did absolutely nothing in terms of offense in those last 2 rounds.


----------



## DR JUPES

thought Bonner did great the last two rounds, absolutely dominated, in terms of decision i wouldn't have had Kingsbury close.


----------



## Rush

FABER. What a BEAST.


----------



## DR JUPES

wow that was pretty awesome, Cruz vs Faber III !


----------



## Rush

sick finish. thats the Wandy i like to see. awesome knees.


----------



## Ray

HOLY SHIT!? ANYONE WATCHING THE MAIN-EVENT? Shogun is INSANE


----------



## Cleavage

one of the greatest fights i've ever seen


----------



## C-Cool

That. Was. Awesome!


----------



## Ray

Shogun just became one of my most favorites of all time. What a fucking warrior.


----------



## DR JUPES

Incredibly Hawt said:


> one of the greatest fights i've ever seen


my thoughts exactly. Henderson did well to win the first three rounds, he was dominated in the last and beaten in the fourth, can't help but feel a little sorry for Shogun.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Holy shit.

What a fucking fight.


----------



## Ray

DR JUPES said:


> my thoughts exactly. Henderson did well to win the first three rounds, he was dominated in the last and beaten in the fourth, can't help but feel a little sorry for Shogun.


It should have been a tie.


----------



## Cleavage

SHOGUN/HENDERSON II NEXT YEAR PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## DR JUPES

in terms of rounds it was 3-2, Shogun dominated the last round but he was dominated in the earlier rounds really w/a glimpse of opportunity to finish the fight against Henderson. it was so back and fourth, you could make a case for either. whilst i would have loved Shogun to win i think Henderson was the winner.


----------



## Shazayum

Wow. Just wow at that fight.


----------



## scrilla

epic fight. ......s in the chatbox blabbering about collegelol. they missed out.


----------



## Dark Storm

Incredible fight. There has to be a round 2.


----------



## Ray

So guys, the question. Is Shogun vs. Henderson the greatest fight in UFC history?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

There's no way in hell that was simply 48-47, between that, Bonnar's 30-25 which is absolutely shocking to me, and someone actually thinking Story beat Kampmann it's a miracle no one was robbed.


----------



## Liam Miller

Holymotherfuckingshitballs. What an EPIC if anyone wasn't a fan of either before they should be now and lol at the people on here who didn't care for that fight, amazing stuff Shogun has an incredible chin and showed great heart.

Plus wandy, faber and kampmann winning in great fights, what a night. Bring on Jones/Machida.

I bet dana wished that was the ufc on fox fight.


----------



## Dub

So happy I ordered this event, what a fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

MY GOD THIS NIGHT WAS EPIC!

Henderson is a warrior but so is Shogun. Wished Henderson would have finished in the 3rd but my God that was scary. The only thing that would have made my night was Le winning his fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

What an amazing show! Shock the world, Dan, beat down Bones!


----------



## Liam Miller

As awesome as dan winning the ufc title would be i can't see him beating bones unless he lands that h-bomb which he could but jones will use his reach, akwardness and get hendo in positions shogun got dan in but finish him.


----------



## scrilla

WWE_TNA said:


> As awesome as dan winning the ufc title would be i can't see him beating bones unless he lands that h-bomb which he could but jones will use his reach, akwardness and get hendo in positions shogun got dan in but finish him.


given Hendo's wrestling and granite chin I think it'd be a solid match up. no doubt an exciting fight at least. Hendo is old and likely to get KO'd eventually. Dana should cash in for an exciting fight. not saying he's the best choice in the divison, but it's a match up I'd like to see.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

scrilla said:


> given Hendo's wrestling and granite chin I think it'd be a solid match up. no doubt an exciting fight at least. Hendo is old and likely to get KO'd eventually. Dana should cash in for an exciting fight. not saying he's the best choice in the divison, but it's a match up I'd like to see.


If Shogun can get him down so can Jones.

His only hope against Jones would be to land the H-Bomb but that's gonna be a task in itself considering Jones is much longer than everyone at 205.


----------



## Stormbringer

Has Jones' chin been tested? He's fought Rampage and Shogun but has he really ever been caught?


----------



## Emarosa

lo cung le


----------



## Helghan_Rising

DX-Superkick said:


> Has Jones' chin been tested? He's fought Rampage and Shogun but has he really ever been caught?


Vera hit him flush with an illegal upkick, all it did was seem to piss him off and Bader clipped him when he tried some of his flashy shit but other than that, nope. His chin seems very solid if the Vera kick is any indication.


----------



## seancarleton77

Vera has NEVER thrown a shot as hard as Hendo throws. A Henderson H- Bomb has no equal.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

That was crazy epic.. I live in San Jose and I didn't go.... Damn it


----------



## Myers

Well dana implied tonight that anderson won't be able to fight till may/june, so sonnen may fight on the next UFC on FOX card. So we could possibly Silva/Henderson II or Jones/Henderson sometime this year. Henderson doesn't get past either imo.


----------



## Noel

I thought Hendo was only interested in fighting Anderson at 185. With a performance like that against Shogun he should be either fighting for the 205 title or fighting Rashad Evans in a number 1 contender spot, Rashad by default is the number 1 contender but he hasn't fought in so long I think he needs another fight.


----------



## Humph

I don't normally watch UFC but holy shit Henderson Vs Shogun was awesome.


----------



## Scott_90

Great night of fights last night, Bader, Macdonald, Wanderlei and Bonnar all winning makes me very happy. I was pulling for Rua in the main-event and it's a shame he couldn't finish him, but man what a war that was.


----------



## Scott_90

Hopefully Bonnar gets a big fight next time out. He mentioned Rampage as someone he'd like to fight and I'd sure as hell love to see that one.


----------



## seancarleton77

I second(or third) the call for Bonnar vs. Rampage.


----------



## DR JUPES

Bonnar's been talking about how he feels rebuilt and has a new grasp on things so i think it's better he'g allowed to build himself up than just now feeding him to the sharks although i'd love to see him smash Rampage (which i'm not confident he'd do).


----------



## Liam Miller

Did hendo/shogun have booing in it? i can't remember but it's been thrown around a little.

The american crowds are really crowning themselves as the worst MMA fans/crowds in the world.


----------



## Stormbringer

I didn't hear any boos but if they were it was to the Brazilian. Hendo is big time American.


----------



## Noel

That crowd was shit to be honest, they were booing Bonnar / Kingsbury when there was tons of action on the ground and the fight was overall really good. It really annoys me when a crowd boos a really good grappling contest at an MMA event, go and watch K-1 or something.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wonderwall said:


> That crowd was shit to be honest, they were booing Bonnar / Kingsbury when there was tons of action on the ground and the fight was overall really good. It really annoys me when a crowd boos a really good grappling contest at an MMA event, go and watch K-1 or something.



Same, it bugs the life out of me when alot of crowds boo grappling.


----------



## Rmx820

I'm watching the shogun hendo fight, and these idiots trying to start the "usa" chant every minute are getting on my nerves.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Rmx820 said:


> I'm watching the shogun hendo fight, and these idiots trying to start the "usa" chant every minute are getting on my nerves.


LOL and people say MMA and wresting fans are completely different and more mature :lmao.


----------



## DR JUPES

PuroresuPride18 said:


> LOL and people say MMA and wresting fans are completely different and more mature :lmao.


yeah mma has idiot fans like you, every thing has its idiot fans.


----------



## Stormbringer

DR JUPES said:


> yeah mma has idiot fans like you, every thing has its idiot fans.


Elitist much...?


----------



## RKing85

Really bummed that I had to work last nights and missed both the UFC and Bellator shows.

By all accounts, Chandler/Alvarez, Silva/Le, and Henderson/Rua were 3 of the 5 best fights of 2011.


----------



## S-Mac

Some of the best fights ive seen last night Hendo/Shogun was awesome and Le/Silva was pretty good aswell.


----------



## DR JUPES

DX-Superkick said:


> Elitist much...?


well if i was it wouldn't be b/c he was an idiot.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

RKing85 said:


> Really bummed that I had to work last nights and missed both the UFC and Bellator shows.
> 
> By all accounts, Chandler/Alvarez, Silva/Le, and Henderson/Rua were 3 of the 5 best fights of 2011.


Truth, I was bummed I missed Alvarez/Chandler than I saw Bellator uploaded it to their page, people will talk shit on Alvarez but he looked great, especially in the first, surviving that barrage, Chandler's a tough bastard.


----------



## brian8448

So you guys know Shogun didn't win, right? He clearly lost rounds 1-3 and was close to being finished twice, very close the 2nd time. Henderson was closer to finishing him than Shogun was to finishing Hendo, he wouldn't have won that fight by Pride's scoring system either.

That said, great fight, maybe fight of the year.


----------



## Liam Miller

"I support Henderson, we are teammates and friends, but I think he lost the fight.
But it was a great fight."

Chael sonnen :lmao:lmao


----------



## Walls

Chael was wearing a black t-shirt and in big bold white letters on it it said "Medium Rare" :lmao :lmao I saw him on camera a few times, it was hilarious.


I.Need.That.Shirt.

And Hendo did win, absolutely. He beat the fuck out of Shogun from 1-3 and then Shogun turned it on after that. My hat goes off to Shogun, dude is a warrior for staying in there. I honestly thought he was fucked. That's the fight of the year though, without a doubt. To me it's the 2nd best fight ever, behind Anderson/Chael.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Chael also had a stone cold fox as his date.










The peoples champ stays winning.


----------



## McQueen

What is the Medium Rare comment all about?


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> What is the Medium Rare comment all about?


"You tell Anderson Silva I'm coming over and I'm kicking down his backdoor and patting his little lady on the ass and I'm telling her to make me a steak, medium-rare just how I like it."

This enraged Anderson to the point of calling up Uncle Dana and ratting him out :lmao


----------



## McQueen

:lmao Thats fucking awesome.


----------



## Walls

I honestly would pay $100 for that shirt, without question. I love the look on his face too.


----------



## McQueen

You could have that shirt made 3 or 4 times for $100 bucks.


----------



## Rush

i'll make you that shirt and you can send $100 to me Walls you little fanboy 8*D



Wonderwall said:


> That crowd was shit to be honest, they were booing Bonnar / Kingsbury when there was tons of action on the ground and the fight was overall really good. It really annoys me when a crowd boos a really good grappling contest at an MMA event, go and watch K-1 or something.


100x that. Bonnar kept trying to work, kept trying to finish and Kingsbury defended really well. Nothing wrong with that, there was no lay n pray or pitter patter Jon Fitch style action.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> You could have that shirt made 3 or 4 times for $100 bucks.



Funny you should mention that, about 20 mins drive from me is a t-shirt and trophy making place. I will make my own.

And that crowd was dog shit, I agree. It was making me mad that they were booing during the Bonnar fight. I love watching ground battles like that.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Crowd fucking blew, they pissed me off during Kampmann/Story, that was a wild fucking fight.

Also, Chael has agreed to meet that phony in Brazil.


----------



## Myers

I just watched the bellator fights from last night. Eddie Alvarez lack of defense finally got to him in this fight. You can't just leave that chin out and taking shots in every fight, he keeps fighting like that he will end up like Wandy.


----------



## Walls

Helghan_Rising said:


> Crowd fucking blew, they pissed me off during Kampmann/Story, that was a wild fucking fight.
> 
> *Also, Chael has agreed to meet that phony in Brazil.*



And now the clock starts ticking, Anderson is fucked.


----------



## Rush

this thread will be awash with tears when Anderson knocks Chael the fuck out in the first round.


----------



## Myers

Rush said:


> this thread will be awash with tears when Anderson knocks Chael the fuck out in the first round.


Pretty much that. Chael has only one strength and all he can do is try the same bum rush technique. So either he gets an elbow to the face, or just taps to another submission.


----------



## Walls

It will flow with tears, but they won't be mine. I'm going to be laughing at you all when Chael wins. Even if Anderson wins, realistically that works for me too as he is my favorite fighter, although it may not seem like it.


----------



## Rush

Chael won't win. He got drugged up, beat anderson for 90% of the first fight and still got his ass tapped out. Now Anderson is going to walk all over him.


----------



## Walls

He actually looked bigger in the fight against Stann than he did against Anderson, in my opinion. I see it going exactly like the first fight, minus the Triangle. Chael dropped Anderson standing too, it would be insane if he KO'ed Anderson. Very unlikely, but still a possibility.


----------



## BDFW

I agree Chael did look bigger in the fight against Stann, He needs to be aggressive against Silva and not let Silva dictate the pace. Silva didn't quite see himself in that fight, didn't he get rocked on the feet by Sonnen several times, doubt that happens in the rematch. 

Seems like Rampage and Bonnar are trying to make a fight happen, would much rather the Griffin/Rampage fight and have Bonnar face someone not as high in the LHW division like Bader, Ortiz, Lil Nog etc.


----------



## Walls

I have no interest at all in seeing Rampage/Bonnar. I just watched the Fedor/Monson fight. That was pretty pathetic.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Not sure if any of you watched Fedor vs Monson yesterday, (I know I did). But FEDOR WON!!! The performance was awful though. It kind of pains me to see Fedor put on a mediocre fight like he did last night. He was playing it safe most of the fight too. I can't blame him, 10 years of recklessness eventually caught onto him. I just hope he doesn't win all his fights from boring decisions. Monson looked like a steroid punching bag. Either way, WAR FEDOR, THE GOAT.


----------



## Walls

Fedor looked terrible in that fight. He couldn't even finish Monson, pretty sad.


----------



## McQueen

As much as i'd like to see Chael beat him to a pulp I think Anderson Silva is going to take the rematch completely serious and probably knock Chael's ass out within 2-3 rounds. Hope i'm wrong though.


----------



## Walls

It's hard to knock someone out when you're on your back, which is where Anderson is going to be the entire fight.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Just saw the Henderson v Rua fight, two guys that took serious punishment and lasted the 5 rounds. Great fight from two warriors.


----------



## zroziber

Fedor vs Monson was as good of a snoozefest as they come.


----------



## seancarleton77

I can not believe that Chael excepted the fight with Anderson in his own backyard of Brazil! He really is the baddest man on the planet. I'm kind of spilt on who I think will win, it's not going to be quick, but if it ends within 3 rounds Silva will be walking out still World Champion.


----------



## Rush

seancarleton77 said:


> *I can not believe that Chael excepted the fight with Anderson in his own backyard of Brazil! He really is the baddest man on the planet.* I'm kind of spilt on who I think will win, it's not going to be quick, but if it ends within 3 rounds Silva will be walking out still World Champion.


careful walls, sean is after your spot on Sonnen's nuts. Accepting a fight that you asked for hardly makes you the baddest man on the planet.


----------



## Mikey Damage

SILVA train! (I think he puts down Sonnen)

Rampage vs Bonnar? WTF? Why the UFC even consider that, let alone actually book it? Sounds like Rampage just wants an easy paycheck.


----------



## Scott_90

McQueen said:


> As much as i'd like to see Chael beat him to a pulp I think Anderson Silva is going to take the rematch completely serious and probably knock Chael's ass out within 2-3 rounds. Hope i'm wrong though.


Gotta echo this. It shouldn't be a case of Anderson having to 'accept' it though. I thought what made UFC so much more well-ran than boxing was that the fighters fought who they were told to fight and they couldn't duck eachother like with those two disgraceful cowards Mayweather and Pacquiao. Silva/Sonnen is good for business and it should be made on whatever terms the UFC decides, not Anderson.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Apparently Anderson is out until June, despite the fact he helped Wand train for Cung Le.

I think he knows he got lucky last time, Chael rocked him, Chael beat him down for over four rounds, and Chael's obviously been working on his ju-jitsu, Anderson knows a guy with an iron chin, great wrestling and solid submission defense will dethrone him, if Chael can defend the submissions he's got it.


----------



## Stormbringer

As long as what happened to Griffin and Vigor doesn't happen to Chael it'll be great.

I want a war and I don't see either man tiring out honestly, its gonna be scary with all the evil Charm will get.

Hope he comes out with a live mic and no music just pissing off everyone on his way to the cage.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Mikey Damage said:


> SILVA train! (I think he puts down Sonnen)
> 
> Rampage vs Bonnar? WTF? Why the UFC even consider that, let alone actually book it? Sounds like Rampage just wants an easy paycheck.


I would have preferred Hendo vs Rampage. Let Hedno avenge his loss and H Bomb Rampage.


----------



## Liam Miller

PuroresuPride18 said:


> I would have preferred Hendo vs Rampage. Let Hedno avenge his loss and H Bomb Rampage.


Hendo/rampage would be pointless, fuck me some people just don't know.

Rampage/Griffin is what makes sense. Rampage/Bonnar would be okay with me also both have name value, bonnar is on a winning streak and deserves some big fights.


----------



## Stormbringer

WWE_TNA said:


> Hendo/rampage would be pointless, fuck me some people just don't know.
> 
> Rampage/Griffin is what makes sense. Rampage/Bonnar would be okay with me also both have name value, bonnar is on a winning streak and deserves some big fights.


Haven't Bonnar and Griffin fought twice already?

Hendo is riding a lot of momentum right now and if Lyoto can get a shot after only beating Couture after losing 2 straight then Hendo deserves the next shot by default no matter Rashad or Davis' situations.


----------



## Rush

Helghan_Rising said:


> Apparently Anderson is out until June, despite the fact he helped Wand train for Cung Le.
> 
> I think he knows he got lucky last time, Chael rocked him, Chael beat him down for over four rounds, and Chael's obviously been working on his ju-jitsu, Anderson knows a guy with an iron chin, great wrestling and solid submission defense will dethrone him,* if Chael can defend the submissions he's got it.*


8 career losses via submission tells me he's not going to suddenly learn how to have an effective ground game. 



DX-Superkick said:


> Haven't Bonnar and Griffin fought twice already?


yeah, whats your point? the 2 options he said were Page/Griffin II or Page/Bonnar not Griffin/Bonnar III


----------



## Myers

I really don't want to see any of those rematches, and I don't think Bonnar/Rampage would be competitive. I say give Bonnar someone like Ortiz or Franklin.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Rush said:


> 8 career losses via submission tells me he's not going to suddenly learn how to have an effective ground game.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, whats your point? the 2 options he said were Page/Griffin II or Page/Bonnar not Griffin/Bonnar III


Yeah it's not like anyone can improve or anything, or he finished his last fight by submission.


----------



## Rush

Helghan_Rising said:


> Yeah it's not like anyone can improve or anything, or he finished his last fight by submission.


yes because its really hard to arm triangle a bloke you've beat the fuck out of. You know the last time Sonnen lost a fight that wasn't via submission? 2004. Thats 7 years of only getting beaten via submission. You really think that Sonnen is humble enough to work at it and learn how to defend? No way. He's an arrogant jackhole who wouldn't have trained submission defense in the slightest.


----------



## Walls

I don't know about that. He's said in what world do you win when you've been pounded on for 4 and a half rounds only to wrap your legs around someone's head for 8 seconds and be declared the winner, and then he goes and taps Brian Stann. I think Chael will take it seriously this time and just train his BJJ defense. It's Anderson's only shot really, because if there was a good chance of Anderson catching him, that probably would have happened in the first fight. Chael runs through guys with his shots, I don't see Anderson catching him in their next fight either.


----------



## Rush

You guys are odd, you love Sonnen for his personality and that same personality is the very reason why he won't train BJJ defense. If you'd said, like you have been, that Sonnen is going to shoot the takedowns and ground and pound his way to victory then its a far better and more logical argument that claiming a guy is going to change the way he's been for his entire career. Cmon.


----------



## Walls

Saying someone, even him, can't change is kind of silly. I would think his hatred for Anderson would make him smarten up in that area. I guess we'll find out when they fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

I seeing Sonnen sealing the holes in his game, going in and having a great fight, the problem is Anderson may come in that much better.


----------



## Myers

My only problem with Chael is when he attacks the Brazilian people. You can't blame the people for hating the guy when he makes comments like that about their culture. Especially when the majority of the world just sees americans as ignorant assholes.


----------



## Walls

If Anderson was British, he'd be attacking those people instead. It's all just to fuck with Anderson, I don't think he believes anything he says.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Saying someone, even him, can't change is kind of silly. I would think his hatred for Anderson would make him smarten up in that area. I guess we'll find out when they fight.





seancarleton77 said:


> I seeing Sonnen sealing the holes in his game, going in and having a great fight, the problem is Anderson may come in that much better.


he's had an entire career to learn how to defend submissions. He's arrogant enough to believe he doesn't need to. He's not going to, in 6 months, learn how to defend effectively against a BJJ and Judo black belt


----------



## DR JUPES

Sonnen will just keep on doing what he's doing, he's obviously confident of his ability atm to beat Silva, i can't see him changing around anything.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Rush said:


> he's had an entire career to learn how to defend submissions. He's arrogant enough to believe he doesn't need to. He's not going to, in 6 months, learn how to defend effectively against a BJJ and Judo black belt


The Anderson fight wasn't six months ago, in reality he's had since August 2010 to improve his ju-jistu, and from the looks of things, he has.

People like you have been successfully trolled, do you honestly believe Chael thinks the MW belt is worthless? No, do you think he actually believes he beat Anderson? No, he's just trolling the fuck out of people like you and Anderson, and Machida, and the Nogueira brothers, and everyone in Brazil.


----------



## Walls

I believe that Rush understands what Chael is doing. If Chael somehow actually believes what he says, that means he's legit insane and that would make me like him even more than I already do, which would be hard to do. I really hope Chael beats Anderson, despite my love for him too. But just imagine Chael as champion, it would be so epic. At this point though, I'm up for anyone beating Anderson, just to shake shit up a bit.


----------



## Rush

Helghan_Rising said:


> The Anderson fight wasn't six months ago, in reality he's had since August 2010 to improve his ju-jistu, and from the looks of things, he has.
> 
> People like you have been successfully trolled, do you honestly believe Chael thinks the MW belt is worthless? No, do you think he actually believes he beat Anderson? No, he's just trolling the fuck out of people like you and Anderson, and Machida, and the Nogueira brothers, and everyone in Brazil.


No, people like you have a blind faith in everything Sonnen does. He's doing the whole pro-wrestling sell out of the fight with Anderson, However what i'm saying isn't based on the one fight. Its based on his entire career. He has never had good submission defense. He has never changed. His actual personality obviously isn't batshit insane but it is more along the lines of that cocky and arrogant persona he presents. He's not going to change around a lifetime of training. Not talking about since the first Anderson fight, more talking since the Stann fight. You'd be insane to heavily train BJJ when you know Stann is your next opponant when you have the skillset of Sonnen. You'd be training your wrestling, planning on getting him down and a quick GnP finish.



Walls said:


> I believe that Rush understands what Chael is doing. If Chael somehow actually believes what he says, that means he's legit insane and that would make me like him even more than I already do, which would be hard to do. I really hope Chael beats Anderson, despite my love for him too. But just imagine Chael as champion, it would be so epic. At this point though, I'm up for anyone beating Anderson, just to shake shit up a bit.


Exactly. No way he actually believes everything he says. However thinking he's going to magically get some submission defense is asinine to the extreme.


----------



## seancarleton77

Rush has a point, Sonnen is highly susceptible to submissions, it could be his style of wrestling and ground and pound, he literally sticks his neck out while attacking.


----------



## Walls

His neck wasn't the problem, at least not at first. Chael leaves his arms open all the time and Anderson has a great grip and snatched it and slapped it on beautifully and then switched it to the Triangle/Arm Bar combo.


----------



## nazzac

Remember when Sonnen called out Machida, and Machida said yes, and Sonnen didn't say anything after.


----------



## Walls

That's not what happened. Chael called him out at 205, Machida said yes, Joe Silva said no.


----------



## Liam Miller

Joe silva probably knew what machida would have done to chael.

Ellenberger/Sanchez set for ufc on fox 2? So diego may actually be knocked out.

Be pretty funny if sonnen doesn't get passed munoz even though he will.


----------



## Stormbringer

WWE_TNA said:


> Be pretty funny if sonnen doesn't get passed munoz even though he will.


That wouldn't be funny at all. It would just fuck up two years of build up between the God father of MMA and his only challenge of the last several years not to mention it would fuck the buyrates


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> That's not what happened. Chael called him out at 205, Machida said yes, Joe Silva said no.


Machida would destroy him and you know it.


----------



## Liam Miller

DX-Superkick said:


> That wouldn't be funny at all. It would just fuck up two years of build up between the God father of MMA and his only challenge of the last several years not to mention it would fuck the buyrates


I wanna see the fights as much as the next person but i'd get a little laugh out of him losing to munoz which won't happen.

Ohh and i don't really care about buyrates i'm not dana white or lorenzo.


----------



## Dark Church

Rampage/Bonnar sounds awful and at 8-6 in the UFC Bonnar is not a top ten contender or even close. He doesn't beat anyone worth a shit so he will lose to Rampage with ease.


----------



## Walls

I wish Rampage would just fuck off and go do movies. He hasn't been exciting since he knocked Chuck out.



nazzac said:


> Machida would destroy him and you know it.


:lmao

Not really. Machida is a counter striker and constantly circles away and waits for you to make a mistake and then pounces on you. Chael would cut him off, get him against the fence and then drag him down. Or, he would just shoot a power double and run through him like he does everyone else. Chael would have easily pulled a decision over Machida.

Also, Anderson didn't destroy Chael at all and Machida wishes he was half as good as Anderson.


----------



## Walls

Edit: Double post, sorry.


----------



## Emarosa

UFC on Fox 2 looks disappointing. Sonnen/Munoz will be a bore and is only there to advance the Sonnen/Silva story. Hopefully Ell/Sanchez is good.

lol at people thinking Sonnen is going to destroy Silva. He couldn't do it when he has 17 times the testosterone of a normal man and Anderson had a rib injury. He isn't going to get a better chance to beat Anderson than that.


----------



## Liam Miller

People moaning about rampage/bonnar hahaha if it happened it has the potential to be FOTN.

Personally still wanna see thiago silva vs rampage but it won't happen with silva's layoff and they won't give him that big fight coming off a supension that only happens if you're sherk or sonnen.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I wish Rampage would just fuck off and go do movies. He hasn't been exciting since he knocked Chuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Not really. Machida is a counter striker and constantly circles away and waits for you to make a mistake and then pounces on you. Chael would cut him off, get him against the fence and then drag him down. Or, he would just shoot a power double and run through him like he does everyone else. Chael would have easily pulled a decision over Machida.
> 
> Also, Anderson didn't destroy Chael at all and Machida wishes he was half as good as Anderson.



Machida's takedown defence is great from his sumo background, and he will keep the fight standing, and counter him. 

Sonnen is vastly over-rated because of what he did to Silva. I suppose you think he beats Bones, Rampage, and every other elite fighter at 205 or 185.

Just give him Demien Maia again and see what happens. Or wait... he would run through him too :no:

Hell i would bet on Chris Weidman beating him


----------



## seancarleton77

Rush said:


> careful walls, sean is after your spot on Sonnen's nuts. Accepting a fight that you asked for hardly makes you the baddest man on the planet.


It does make you a bad ass when you challenge a national hero to a fight in his home country while said country wants to see you dead! He's either ballsy as fuck or he's madder than a hatter. Sonnen may be disrespectful and at times a complete jerk off but you can't knock Chael for being a pussy, he has a set that would make an elephant jealous.


----------



## Rush

seancarleton77 said:


> It does make you a bad ass when you challenge a national hero to a fight in his home country while said country wants to see you dead! He's either ballsy as fuck or he's madder than a hatter. Sonnen may be disrespectful and at times a complete jerk off but you can't knock Chael for being a pussy, he has a set that would make an elephant jealous.


----------



## Walls

nazzac said:


> Machida's takedown defence is great from his sumo background, and he will keep the fight standing, and counter him.
> 
> Sonnen is vastly over-rated because of what he did to Silva. I suppose you think he beats Bones, Rampage, and every other elite fighter at 205 or 185.
> 
> Just give him Demien Maia again and see what happens. Or wait... he would run through him too :no:
> 
> Hell i would bet on Chris Weidman beating him



Okami is a better grappler than Machida and Sonnen rag dolled him for 3 rounds, he would do fine against Machida.


----------



## Myers

Well we know Sonnen will be ducking Maia for the rest of his career.










I can watch that all day.


----------



## Walls

I could watch it all day too, he set it up beautifully.


----------



## Myers

If Munoz/Sonnen happens, Chael will run right through him. He probably won't finish the fight, but I don't see Munoz stuffing his takedowns.


----------



## Walls

Chael absolutely beats Munoz. I can't wait for his promo after that fight.


----------



## Klee

Uriah Faber is a beast! His performance on Sat night was electric, sweet sweet uppercut that led to the finish.

Do you think he's still got what it takes to be a champion???


----------



## Walls

Realistically yes, but I hope not. I hate that little fucker.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Realistically yes, but I hope not. I hate that little fucker.


i knew there was a reason i disliked you walls :side:


----------



## Walls




----------



## Liam Miller

Cruz will likely beat faber again unless faber can catch him in a sub but it will be a mirror image of their second fight, a faber win would be nice he's got a rotten record in recent title fights.

Maia sub on sonnen is so fucking good, sonnen would like to stay away from the likes of maia, jacare, palhares if he can.


----------



## Walls

I hope that closet **** beats that little fucker too.


----------



## seancarleton77

WWE_TNA said:


> Cruz will likely beat faber again unless faber can catch him in a sub but it will be a mirror image of their second fight, a faber win would be nice he's got a rotten record in recent title fights


That doesn't really make sense. Cruz barely eked out a win in their last fight and he was even dropped a few times by Faber, how is a Cruz victory likely? This will be a tough fight, a true pick 'em. If Cruz wins it's probably going 5 rounds, but if this fight doesn't leave the fourth round, expect a new World Champion. A true toss up. I ca not wait!


----------



## Liam Miller

seancarleton77 said:


> That doesn't really make sense. Cruz barely eked out a win in their last fight and he was even dropped a few times by Faber, how is a Cruz victory likely? This will be a tough fight, a true pick 'em. If Cruz wins it's probably going 5 rounds, but if this fight doesn't leave the fourth round, expect a new World Champion. A true toss up. I ca not wait!


Cruz victory likely, because i expect it to be a 5 rounder and go like the 2nd fight did, it was a close fight and that's what i expect again with cruz getting the decision like he rightly got. Thus meaning it made sense.


----------



## seancarleton77

WWE_TNA said:


> Cruz victory likely, because i expect it to be a 5 rounder and go like the 2nd fight did, it was a close fight and that's what i expect again with cruz getting the decision like he rightly got. Thus meaning it made sense.


I guess it's not an outrageous statement, I just think one more knock down in the last round would have won Faber the fight. Who knows, maybe Cruz will become a more dangerous striker and add power to his punches and get a surprise finish, think Edgar/Maynard 3.


----------



## Walls

Rampage/Bader is on for UFC in Japan. I hope Bader grapplefucks him.


----------



## Dark Church

Rampage/Bader sounds a lot better then Rampage/Bonnar. I to am rooting for a Bader victory but don't really expect to get it.

In other news early reports have UFC on FOX 2 looking underwhelming and not a good start to their full fledged run of FOX. Sonnen/Munoz, Johnson/Weinland and Sanchez/Ellenberger sounds like a mediocre card for network TV.


----------



## Walls

All 3 of those fights are pretty goddamn awesome, don't know why you don't think so. I hope Sonnen gets some air time on Fox beforehand somehow, he would bring in a shit ton of viewers. I just don't know what he would say about Munoz.


----------



## Rush

seancarleton77 said:


> I guess it's not an outrageous statement, I just think one more knock down in the last round would have won Faber the fight. Who knows, maybe Cruz will become a more dangerous striker and add power to his punches and get a surprise finish, think Edgar/Maynard 3.


Faber was nowhere near winning that fight. Cruz outstruck Faber easily the first 3 rounds. Faber didn't need a knockdown, he needed a knockout.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Dark Church said:


> Rampage/Bader sounds a lot better then Rampage/Bonnar. I to am rooting for a Bader victory but don't really expect to get it.
> 
> In other news early reports have UFC on FOX 2 looking underwhelming and not a good start to their full fledged run of FOX. Sonnen/Munoz, Johnson/Weinland and Sanchez/Ellenberger sounds like a mediocre card for network TV.


the sanchez/jake fight is pretty much guaranteed fireworks. diego sanchez doesnt know how to have a boring fight.

sonnen vs munoz should be a grappling battle. hopefully with more back-and-forth and less than shoulder-hugging.


----------



## seancarleton77

MMA fans are the most spoiled group in the world, rich kids ain't nothing on us.


----------



## Scott_90

So is the Japan show airing on TV on a delay or what? The time difference is quite considerable I think. I'm hyped as hell for Bader/Rampage but I think it's gonna be wasted on this show. Good for the foreigners and for marketing, bad for the domestic fans.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Sanchez/Ellenberger isn't happening, atleast on FOX, Sanchez' hand is fucked up.


----------



## Stormbringer

BOOOOOO! Needs more Sanchez...


----------



## PuroresuPride18

For some reason I still want to see Vitor Belfort vs cung lee. Probably just so we could witness the first actual MMA death live. I just can't stand "ancient oriental" martial arts, and nothing makes me feel better than seeing them get dismantled by Western styles of fighting.


----------



## Rush

PuroresuPride18 said:


> For some reason I still want to see Vitor Belfort vs cung lee. Probably just so we could witness the first actual MMA death live. I just can't stand "ancient oriental" martial arts, and nothing makes me feel better than seeing them get dismantled by Western styles of fighting.


you stay classy bro


----------



## PartFive

PuroresuPride18 said:


> For some reason I still want to see Vitor Belfort vs cung lee. Probably just so we could witness the first actual MMA death live. I just can't stand "ancient oriental" martial arts, and nothing makes me feel better than seeing them get dismantled by *Western styles of fighting*.


You mean guns and cowboys?


----------



## Stormbringer

PuroresuPride18 said:


> For some reason I still want to see Vitor Belfort vs cung lee. Probably just so we could witness the first actual MMA death live. I just can't stand "ancient oriental" martial arts, and nothing makes me feel better than seeing them get dismantled by Western styles of fighting.


What...

You want who to die?

Speaking of Le I wish he would have let his hands go to set up his kicks. And Silva was too big a jump for Le. Why not someone lower?


----------



## TCE

http://www.mmanews.com/forums/general-mma-forum/48428-wwe-interested-mirko-crocop.html

^ What do you guys think of legendary Mirko Cro Cop possibly going over to the WWE?


----------



## McQueen

Alberto Del Rio wants his win back.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> Alberto Del Rio wants his win back.


That was the first thing that came to my mind too when I read that :lmao


----------



## RKing85

lol. well played mcqueen.

As long as MMA is Cung Le's second or third priority in life, he is going to get beaten by anyone who is even half decent.


----------



## Emarosa

Le is 40 yrs old and doesn't put in work. He's never going to make it up the ranks, he'll only be name value.


----------



## Walls

Oh, Chael:

Sonnen being interviewed about the mma awards, and asked about the ring card girls:

_“We only had one and that was Chandella [Powell]. The other was the IQ card girl. Arianny [Celeste] kind of walks around and holds up her latest test score. One time when there was a title fight, she got all the way up to five and we were very proud of her.”_

:lmao

Arianny is hot, but from everything I've read and seen, she's a massive cunt.


----------



## Emarosa

I want to hate Sonnen but I can't.

:lmao


----------



## Noel

I'm a huge Cung Le fan, to be honest I was expecting him to walk in, knock Wandy the fuck out and that would be the last we'd ever see of Wandy. I agree with the above stuff though, when his main priority is his acting career there's only so far he's going to go. Hopefully the UFC gives him a stepping stone for him to blitz through and then he'll refocus himself.


----------



## Noel

Speaking of Chael and the MMA awards, what on earth are they going to do when Anderson wins something? I mean he's obviously bound to win _something_, probably KO of the year for the Vitor front kick? How is Chael going to say "And the winner is..." and shake the guys hand?


----------



## Emarosa

The last thing he needs is a stepping stone. He needs to know that he can't just skate by. By giving him an easy win, it'll be reinforcing his attitude.


----------



## Walls

I was surprised to learn that Le was 39, that kinda shocked me. Le looked a little heavy going into the fight with Wandi as well. I'll be honest, I went into that fight expecting Le to KO Wandi and that would be a wrap for him and it looked that way after Le hit him with that Spinning Back Fist that wobbled him. But then Le gassed and Wandi took advantage, can't take anything away from him. I still think Wandi is fucked as far as the long run goes, though. I don't see him beating many other guys right now.

I was also shocked to learn that Le topped the 139 payroll and by a decent amount. But we all know Dana is going to give Hendo/Shogun a massive bonus for that epic war.


----------



## Emarosa

Rumoured UFC in Japan card:



> Frankie Edgar vs. Ben Henderson
> Quinton Jackson vs. Ryan Bader
> Hatsu Hioki vs. Bart Palaszewski
> Cheick Kongo vs. Mark Hunt
> Takeya Mizugaki vs. Chris Cariaso
> Steve Cantwell vs. Riki Fukuda
> Yushin Okami vs. Tim Boetsch
> Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Jake Shields
> Anthony Pettis vs. Joe Lauzon
> 
> Fights Added:
> Takanori Gomi vs. George Sotiropoulos
> Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto vs. Vaughan Lee
> Tiequan Zhang vs. Leonard Garcia


Stacked as hell if true.


----------



## Walls

That's a fantastic card, can't wait. There's been some downtime now since all those events passed, really want another UFC show. Thankfully next week Mayhem is going to smash Bisping, so that will be fun.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I thought Cung Le looked pretty fat, too.

Then I went back to rewatch some of his earlier Strikeforce fights...he didn't look that much worse. He's just not a muscularly defined athlete.


----------



## Noel

How does Cheick Kongo go from that KO of Barry, beating Matt Mitrione, a guy who was one win away from being in the title contention group to facing Mark Hunt? That fight surely can't go ahead.


----------



## Noel

Ariel Helwani is a player, he's managed to get Miesha Tate _and_ Ronda Rouse in a conference call live on the MMA hour.


----------



## Stormbringer

Wonderwall said:


> Ariel Helwani is a player, he's managed to get Miesha Tate _and_ Ronda Rouse in a conference call live on the MMA hour.


What's so impressive about that?


----------



## Noel

They've been going head to head in the media for the past few weeks, Ronda believes that she should get the title shot based on the fact it's probably the biggest money maker available right now for female MMA, while Tate thinks Sarah Kauffman based on merit and the fact she wants to avenge a loss. To be honest the interview was a letdown in terms of trash talking but they brought up some good points.

I dislike how Miesha Tate is now taking the "we need to make female MMA more credible" when she's used her body in the past to promote herself. I mean I have no problem with it but don't pull the credibility card just because you're the champ now.


----------



## Slapstick

Leben busted for taking roids again, fine and one year suspension.


----------



## Scott_90

Chris Leben suspended for one year after testing positive for painkillers. 



> Zuffa, LLC, owner of the Ultimate Fighting Championship® (“the UFC®”), today released information stating that middleweight fighter Chris Leben tested positive for Oxycodone and Oxymorphone following his Nov. 5 loss to Mark Munoz in the main event of UFC® 138 in Birmingham, England.
> 
> As a result of the positive test, Leben will be suspended from fighting for one (1) year.
> 
> “I like Chris and I want him to do well, but based on his actions, he's been suspended for one year,” UFC President Dana White said. “If he needs professional help, we are going to be there for him. We want to see him succeed not only in the Octagon, but in his personal life.”
> 
> “I would like to make it known that I fully accept this suspension and apologize for embarrassing the UFC, my friends and family, and sport of mixed martial arts,” Leben said. “I’m learning that I’m my own worst enemy sometimes. I can’t succeed in the Octagon or in life behaving this way. I’ve got to make some real changes over the next year and I’m going to focus on getting my life and career back on track. Again, I’m sorry to the UFC and fans that’ve supported me since my days on The Ultimate Fighter.”
> 
> The remaining 19 fighters on the UFC® 138 card all passed their post fight drug tests.


----------



## -Mystery-

Slapstick said:


> Leben busted for taking roids again, fine and one year suspension.


It was actually painkillers.


----------



## Scott_90

I'm curious to know the extent of the problem. Hopefully it's not taken over his life or anything. I can't wait to see him back in the Octagon and winning fights.


----------



## Slapstick

I wasn't a fan of Leben after TUF 1 but his fight style won me over up until his behavior in the Bisping fight and after where it was revealed he was on a banned substance, again he made a fan out of me but has let the fans down again after his dreadfull weight-cut at 138 followed by quiting even though the doc said he could fix his eye and now more banned substances. He is beccoming a bad representitve of the sport. I'll admit that I don't know the first thing about drugs and sometimes it is more mental then anything but I hope he gets it sorted. Leben vs Le in a year anyone?


----------



## Walls

Isn't this the 2nd time he's been popped for testing positive for something? Dude needs to get his shit together.


----------



## Noel

To be honest this doesn't look good for Leben. To do it twice to the UFC is a slap in the face to them. What pisses me off more is that because there's no athletic commision for MMA in England (or atleast the UFC doesn't use them to sanction their cards) he thought he'd get away with it. Drugs or not I'm a fan of Leben in the Octagon but if I was Dana I'd give him the help he needs but cut him from the roster. Being caught for banned substances once you can let go, it was probably a mistake anyway, but to do it twice is just disrespectful to the company that gave him alot of opportunities.


----------



## Walls

Leben getting cut wouldn't bother me at all.


----------



## Emarosa

Leben's not getting cut. He's a name, popular and puts on brawls.


----------



## Walls

Arianny fired back at Chael and he also responded:


Arianny: Hey what's ur name.. after @spideranderson kicks your ass..u won't even be able to count to 5!! Get ready to kiss brazils ass! <3

Chael: Seems easy to wear a bikini and seems easy to walk in a circle, but try walking in a circle while wearing a bikini. Talented girl!

Oh, Chael.


----------



## Rush

ZAROMSKIS. head kick machine.


----------



## Mikey Damage

wow. that's epic.


----------



## Noel

Rocking and nearly knocking the guy out with a somersault heel kick is pretty insane. I don't think I'll ever see something more crazy than Anthony Pettis' kick against Bendo, it was literally like something from the Matrix.


----------



## BDFW

Looks like Evans vs. Davis could be the main event of UFC on FOX 2.


----------



## Dub

Wonderwall said:


> Rocking and nearly knocking the guy out with a somersault heel kick is pretty insane. I don't think I'll ever see something more crazy than Anthony Pettis' kick against Bendo, it was literally like something from the Matrix.


"HE RAN OFF THE WALL LIKE A NINJA!!!" line by the commentator was epic:lmao


----------



## Walls

Rashad/Davis is on for UFC on Fox 2.


----------



## seancarleton77

DubC said:


> "HE RAN OFF THE WALL LIKE A NINJA!!!" line by the commentator was epic:lmao


Was that Stephan Bonnar? he is pretty awesome on commentary.


----------



## slassar136

"I am very glad you won that fight Matt, but I was not impressed by your performance and I look forward to fighting you in the near future" GSP

HAHA! that never gets old.

Anyone looking forward to the Ultimate Fighter 14 Finale? Who do you think will win?


----------



## Walls

According to Chael, he isn't fighting Munoz:

_Chael Sonnen wants to fight Anderson Silva like Wanderlei Silva loves kneeing fighters in the face.

But instead, it has been widely reported that Chael's next fight is vs. Mark Munoz at UFC on FOX 2, Jan. 28 in Chicago.

However, in an interview with FightHubTv, Sonnen flatly denied that that is his next fight. "I have no fight with Mark Munoz," said Sonnen. "My next fight will be based on, I don't know how much I can say, but I'll be watching the TV Saturday night, put it that way."

The implication of course is that Sonnen will be facing the winner of the main event between Michael Bisping and Jason Miller at The Ultimate Fighter (TUF) 14 Finale on Dec. 3 in Las Vegas._


If this is true, it almost makes me want Bisping to beat Mayhem so Chael can smash him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

there would be some serious trash talk regardless of who wins that fight. there could be nice hype for the fight.


----------



## Myers

:lmao


----------



## S-Mac

Awesome !


----------



## Walls

I saw that too yesterday, it's funny. Jones is still going to win, though.


----------



## Emarosa

BDFW said:


> Looks like Evans vs. Davis could be the main event of UFC on FOX 2.


That fight's gonna suck balls.


----------



## Walls

I want to see Evans/Davis. I don't think it will suck at all.


----------



## Stormbringer

I saw Davis fight once and it sucked bad! Boring as all hell. At least Rashad's last fight with Tito was fun while it lasted.


----------



## RKing85

Evans/Davis isn't going to be fight of the year or anything, but they are two top 10 LHW's so of course I'll be watching it.

Other than Bisping/Miller I have no interest in the TUF card tomorrow night. Top to bottom, I am more interested in Tachi fights tonight, and it's a pretty bad card by Tachi standards.


----------



## Walls

DX-Superkick said:


> I saw Davis fight once and it sucked bad! Boring as all hell. At least Rashad's last fight with Tito was fun while it lasted.


Which fight of his did you think sucked? Against Lil'Nog? If that was the fight you saw, I don't see how it was boring. If anything, it showed a lot of determination by Davis.


----------



## Noel

Looking forward to see Diego Brandao throw those nuclear bombs of his tomorrow, that guy has a future seriously. And as much as I love Mayhem also, I want Bisping to KO him. 

Brits gotta Brit.


----------



## Flux

Am I the only one that wants Dodson to win? Him, Diego and Bisping have been the three most entertaining people on TUF for a long while. Dillashaw and Bermudez, as talented as they are, have nothing likeable about them, IMO. And I just don't like Miller and I'm a fucking Bisping mark, not because I'm a brit, simply because I think he's absolutely hilarious, whether he's a prick or not.

Should be a good event, tomorrow. Diego, Dodson and The Count to win, and I'll be a happy chappy!


----------



## Helghan_Rising

I hope Dodson and Bermudez win, but I don't know, Brandao is a beast.

Bisping's gonna jab Miller for five rounds.


----------



## McQueen

The best part of the Karate Kid thing was the girl with Rashad's face. That was pretty good though.


----------



## Walls

Apparently Bisping is having a difficult cut and that gives me more optimism than I had before for Mayhem, simply because he hasn't fought since Sept 2010 due to getting fucked in the ass by SF. I love Mayhem and hope he chokes Bisping out.


----------



## seancarleton77

That Dodson has power in his hands but hanging with team Bisping must have really rubbed off on him because he's an annoying douche who thinks he's the greatest thing ever, he's the American Bisping. I would say I hope Bisping gets humbled, but that will never happen if Hendo couldn't do it.


----------



## DR JUPES

Bisping got that swag to beatup that goofball.


----------



## McQueen

I don't know if Mayhem is the guy to do it I just want to see Bisping get his ass kicked. Can't stand that cunt.


----------



## Walls

As I said before, I love Mayhem and hope he wins but I'm a little doubtful. If he didn't have the massive lay off and was fighting the entire time, I would have no problem picking Mayhem. I'm leaning towards Bisping


----------



## DR JUPES

Bisping is awesome, i'm thinking decision or maybe even TKO for Bisping. his boxing has improved so i have to assume it still is and therefore making a TKO on Miller a possibility. Bisping has the cardio advantage as well imo, his conditioning is excellent and he is not be toyed with.


----------



## Walls

If Bisping has better cardio than Mayhem, it's only because of his lay off. Mayhem went 5 hard rounds with Shields, he normally doesn't have cardio issues. Plus, Bisping is a cunt. I haven't said that in awhile, I felt it was due.


----------



## RKing85

you can get +125 for the Bisping/Miller fight going all 5 rounds.

I think that's a pretty safe investment.

Gaudinot at +200 might also be worth a play.


----------



## DR JUPES

Walls said:


> If Bisping has better cardio than Mayhem, it's only because of his lay off. Mayhem went 5 hard rounds with Shields, he normally doesn't have cardio issues. Plus, Bisping is a cunt. I haven't said that in awhile, I felt it was due.


you'd love Bisping if you lived down here, he actually comes from Manchester like me and i just find him funny as fuck. he's loved in England and he's generally very good to his fans and vice versa. i don't think i would defend Mayhem's cardio using the Shield's fight, there was a lot more movement and mounting on the part of Shields and except for certain spells we saw Mayhem dominated and not really moving.


----------



## -Mystery-

Bisping's a fucking clown, trying way too hard.


----------



## DR JUPES

-Mystery- said:


> Bisping's a fucking clown, trying way too hard.


You mirin' Bisping brah?


----------



## Myers

Bisping is a bitch tbf.


----------



## Walls

DR JUPES said:


> you'd love Bisping if you lived down here, he actually comes from Manchester like me and i just find him funny as fuck. he's loved in England and he's generally very good to his fans and vice versa. i don't think i would defend Mayhem's cardio using the Shield's fight, there was a lot more movement and mounting on the part of Shields and except for certain spells we saw Mayhem dominated and not really moving.



You have Bisping, I have GSP. I win 

It takes just as much, if not more energy to get out of those bad positions than it does when you're in a dominant one. Mayhem had a beast in Shields on him and didn't get overly tired, that says a lot. I do think Bisping's cardio right now might be better than Mayhem's, just because he's been more active than him.


----------



## PartFive

Bisping will blatantly go for low blows/illegal moves in the first and second round then try to finish the fight in the remaining rounds.


----------



## Liam Miller

hahaha brilliant from bisping, embracing it like he should the ammount of hate he gets he might aswell reply.

But the crowd was just warming up their booing for when some grappling takes place.

Someone shoots booooo, some grappling boooo.

Someone throws a punch yeahhh, takedown boooo


----------



## Green Light

FUCK YOU ALL


----------



## McQueen

PartFive said:


> Bisping will blatantly go for low blows/illegal moves in the first and second round then try to finish the fight in the remaining rounds.


Haha, sounds like his gameplan.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm normally against booing, but when a guy who is as smug and as entitled as Bisping steps into the cage I don't mind the boos so much. He really thinks he's deserved Silva for the last couple of years, how does that make any sense?


----------



## Vader

I'm from around where Bisping is from and I certainly don't like him. That's mainly down to my stance on disliking arrogant people who can't really back it up, if Bisping manages to beat people of high quality then I'll probably change my mind as it won't be so annoying. He is a dickhead though, so maybe not.


----------



## RKing85

Bisping doesn't like Miller sure, but he HATED Rivera.

I don't see Bisping intentionally fouling Mayhem tonight.


----------



## Noel

I think Bisping is more playing up to the crowd and playing the bad guy than he is naturally cocky and arrogant. I've never heard him come out and say "I'm the best at XX style of fighting", for whatever reason fans have never taken to him and I think it came to a point where he thought it's more profitable for him to play the bad guy than it was to try and win the crowd over.


----------



## McQueen

You could be right Wonderwall but I still can't stand the dude.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Am I the only one that seriously LOL'd at bispings comments at the weighins? :lmao


----------



## Noel

It's official, Chael Sonnen is fighting Mark Munoz at UFC on FOX 2, Dana White is insane to not cash in on a fight with Silva now. 



> Chael Sonnen will have to win another fight before he can get his long-awaited rematch with Anderson Silva, because the UFC has announced that Sonnen's next fight will take place on January 28 in Chicago, when Sonnen will fight Mark Munoz in the co-main event at the second UFC on Fox event.
> 
> Sonnen had been expected to face Silva -- whom he called out after beating Brian Stann in October -- but Silva is nursing a shoulder injury and apparently won't be ready for a few months. So Sonnen vs. Munoz will determine the next No. 1 contender in the middleweight division.
> 
> The Sonnen-Munoz fight matches up two of the best wrestlers in the middleweight division; Sonnen used his wrestling to control Silva for four rounds before getting submitted in the fifth, while Munoz is a former NCAA wrestling champion who is currently riding a four-fight winning streak.
> 
> A Sonnen-Silva rematch has long been viewed as the biggest fight the UFC could book in its middleweight division, but if Munoz beats Sonnen, a Munoz-Silva fight would also be big. Munoz is 7-1 since moving down to middleweight, with the only loss coming by split decision to former top contender Yushin Okami, so Munoz would certainly be worthy of a title shot if he gets past Sonnen.
> 
> The UFC on Fox 2 card will be headlined by Rashad Evans vs. Phil Davis. Other fights expected for the card include Demetrious Johnson vs. Eddie Wineland, Evan Dunham vs. Paul Sass, Jon Olav Einemo vs. Mike Russow and Cody McKenzie vs. Michael Johnson.


Credit to MMAFighting.com


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Didn't Silva say no to Sonnen? Plus, he's injured isn't he? Sonnen will roflstomp Munoz anyway. Submission R1, calling it now.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Prelims live on FB now!


----------



## Noel

Oh yeah, I think Sonnen will walk through Munoz too, but risking Chael in another fight is exactly that - risky. What if he ends up wrestlefucking for 5 rounds, gets injured, or even loses? That payday is instantly gone.

Chael right now is so marketable because his fight with the pound for pound king was so ridiculously one sided and so close to him winning, the only man he's lost to in nearly 4 years is that very same pound for pound king. And his obvious promo skills and level of charisma.

If Chael loses to Munoz (which I seriously doubt he will) then a hell of alot of people will lose interest in the Sonnen/Silva rivalry.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Wonderwall said:


> Oh yeah, I think Sonnen will walk through Munoz too, but risking Chael in another fight is exactly that - risky. What if he ends up wrestlefucking for 5 rounds, gets injured, or even loses? That payday is instantly gone.
> 
> Chael right now is so marketable because his fight with the pound for pound king was so ridiculously one sided and so close to him winning, the only man he's lost to in nearly 4 years is that very same pound for pound king. And his obvious promo skills and level of charisma.
> 
> If Chael loses to Munoz (which I seriously doubt he will) then a hell of alot of people will lose interest in the Sonnen/Silva rivalry.


That's true. But I saw an interview where Sonnen said "he said no, so i'll leave him"..? wtf.
Anyway. GO SILER!


----------



## T3H~L3X

I think it's a load of bullshit Chael has to take yet another fight because Anderson is scared while guys like Nick Diaz piggyback over Condit and Fitch to a title shot twice. Sonnen proved he can hang with Silva and beat Stann who was being lined up for a shot soon had he won. Injury or not Chael's next fight should be Silva.


----------



## Walls

Siler just displayed some awesome Muay Thai in that fight. And Chael shouldn't have to fight anyone else. They struck while the iron was hot in making GSP/Diaz, they need to do it again with this. Don't risk Chael losing and losing all the money from the rematch.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Siler was great!


----------



## Walls

Roland just completely owned him, beautiful job of getting that hook in and trapping the arm.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Betting my money on Pague for this one.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Lol. derp. Guys, go to the MMA bets on bwin.com.
You can bet on GSP vs Anderson Silva for december 30th 2011? :/


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Okay never mind lol. Bad call to stop it IMO though..


----------



## Stormbringer

Green hair is just getting owned can he drop or is he the smallest he can be in UFC?


----------



## Dark Storm

Heh, Hornswoggle just got the shit kicked out of him.



From what the commentators say, I think he's in the lowest division at the moment, but they plan on implementing a flyweight division that he'd be in.


----------



## Rush

poor stoppage there. fuck what Rogan said, Dillashaw still had his wits about him.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Dillashaw grabbed the leg before it was stopped, he seemed as though he would have recovered just nicely had it continued. wobbly but still had his wits. Poor stoppage indeed.


----------



## Dark Storm

It did seem like the ref jumped in awful fast.


----------



## Stormbringer

Holy shit DAT SUB!


----------



## Stormbringer

*cellphone stalled*

The layoff killed Mayhem he's dead on his feet.


----------



## Dark Storm

Wow, Bisping just kicked the shit out of Mayhem, literally.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

A Kurt Angle fan on sherdog lost $7,000 tonight, betting on Miller. All I can say is, "you suck, you suck, you suck"!


----------



## PuroresuPride18




----------



## BDFW

Won't get to watch this till my new download usage is available, but heard Miller looked good until he gassed badly.

Wouldn't mind seeing Bisping face the winner of Belfort/Rumble, I think he would have trouble with both of those fighters.


----------



## nazzac

Belfort would Knock Bisping out with a nice flurry.

Glad both Dodson and Brandao won. Like both of these guys.


----------



## Rush

BDFW said:


> Won't get to watch this till my new download usage is available, but heard Miller looked good until he gassed badly.
> 
> Wouldn't mind seeing Bisping face the winner of Belfort/Rumble, I think he would have trouble with both of those fighters.


it was on fuel tv today if you have foxtel 8*D


----------



## Myers

Looks so sick


----------



## Rush

eh, much prefer this. This guy makes some epic videos.


----------



## Myers

yeah nicktheface has put together some great hype videos, there's a shout out by Jon Jones on his youtube page. I really liked his GSP/Diaz video, hopefully he remakes it with Diaz calling GSP out.


----------



## Noel

UFC need to offer nicktheface a job in their Marketing department, that guy has talent in making hype and promo videos. I wanted Bisping to win but Miller looked like a joke in that fight, for someone so successful to turn up like that.. I have no idea what happened. 

Anyone notice Greg Jackson crying when Diego was announced the TUF winner? Emotional stuff, good to know Diego also got FOTN and SOTN bonuses, he seems like a really humble guy wanting to pay back his mother.


----------



## Rush

Mayhem isn't a successful fighter. He hasn't got a victory over anyone decent, anytime the level of competition gets upped a little he gets his ass kicked. He is however a great personality. As a fighter he's an average, mid level gatekeeper, as a media personality, he's very successful.


----------



## Walls

Well, Mayhem looked like absolute dog shit.


----------



## Scott_90

I like Bisping and Miller so while I was rooting for Mayhem, I'm not too dissapointed by the end result. His cardio was atrocious though, unforgivable. Maybe it was the adrenaline dump as they said, but still, you can't be fucked in round two. The attempted head kick by Bisping should have been acted upon though, the referee just ignored it completely.


----------



## Liam Miller

Brandao is a crazy motherfucker great sub, look forward to watching him in the ufc.

Suprised by the amount of people that actually thought mayhem would win he looked awful and well bisping looked like he usually looks good gardio, good slick striking with little power.


----------



## Stormbringer

Who reffed the Mayhem fight?


----------



## T3H~L3X

No excuses Miller's cardio was shit but besides the attempted head kick on the ground, Bisping also spent most of the first round whining that Miller was grabbing the cage when obviously he wasn't and I swear a few of them elbows in the second and third were 12 to 6 which should have also been taken notice of. Miller looked great in the first round and had he better cardio I'm confident this fight would have went differently. Personally, I wanna see Bisping vs. Sonnen more so than Munoz... Just cause I wanna see The Count beat down.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

T3H~L3X said:


> No excuses Miller's cardio was shit but besides the attempted head kick on the ground, Bisping also spent most of the first round whining that Miller was grabbing the cage when obviously he wasn't and I swear a few of them elbows in the second and third were 12 to 6 which should have also been taken notice of. Miller looked great in the first round and had he better cardio I'm confident this fight would have went differently. Personally, I wanna see Bisping vs. Sonnen more so than Munoz... Just cause I wanna see The Count beat down.


He wasn't crying for him holding onto the cage; Mayhem didn't do jackshit when he was on top of Bisping, he asked the ref to stand him up, which sounded pretty fair IMO.

Dillashaw got owned lol. Bermudez is gonna be a big player too, he was owning Brandao in my eyes until the armbar. Did he break his arm btw?
Anyway saw the Siler match? those knees! DAYUUM


----------



## -Mystery-

Hopefully Sonnen and Bisping fight. Nothing would please me more than to watch Silva put either of them to sleep.


----------



## RKing85

I think Bisping will get the next crack at Silva after the winner of Sonnen/Munoz.

Was amazed at how many people were picking Mayhem to beat Bisping. Obviously those people were picking with their heart and not their brain.


----------



## DR JUPES

Rush said:


> poor stoppage there. fuck what Rogan said, Dillashaw still had his wits about him.


yeah i thought that was odd of Rogan, just b/c the guy was wobbly doesn't mean he wasn't all there. Dillashaw could of kept going and i think he would have protected himself. 

great performance by Bisping btw and embarrassing performance by Mayhem at the same time. gassed so early, was he even training for the fight?


----------



## Walls

According to Dana, Mayhem may be done in the UFC already. I see where he is coming from on one side, he probably paid Miller a lot of money and he promoted the shit out of him with TUF and then he delivers the worst performance of his career. I think he should get another shot, though. Dana always says he believes in ring rust and Mayhem has been off for over a year, cut him some slack. If he looks like shit next fight, cut him. But not now.

Also, that was a lovely head kick attempt while Mayhem was on his knees, Bisping tried to take his head off. Dude can't go a fight it seems without trying some illegal shit.


----------



## DR JUPES

i was talking about the kick thing w/my mates. some people were actually saying it looked Mayhem was about to jump back onto his feet but he stayed down and Bisping pulled back the kick. Btw who misses a kick on someone standing still? Other theory was he just got caught up in the moment and was a temporary lapse and just threw the kick and then pulled it back. i really don't think he meant to kick him illegally mainly b/c he missed him when he was stationary. i think the two options i've given are more likely.


----------



## Walls

No, Miller made a face at him and that pissed him off and Miller was clearly on a knee and Bisping went for it because it pissed him off.


----------



## Rush

Bisping is just a mental flake, thats why he threw the kick


----------



## Myers

It's been obvious that Bisping is an emotional fighter, we saw it the rivera fight, and now in the miller fight. I won't discount Bisping as a fighter, I think he is a top 5 MW when it comes to winning a fight (by decision). However, he is a total prick and an awful person.


----------



## Walls

Bisping is the only MMA fighter I can think of off the top of my head who I legit think is a piece of shit as a person. The future is bright, though. He eventually is going to run into Anderson or Chael or even Vitor and all three of them will smash him and it will be hilarious to watch.


----------



## Myers

I would put Munoz,Belfort,Sonnen, and of Course Silva above him in the division.


----------



## Walls

Bisping/Stann would be interesting.


----------



## McQueen

I think Stann would put him to sleep. Or at least i'd hope so.


----------



## DR JUPES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FhPYU2YxN4&feature=player_embedded

watch this interview, really good one from Bisping, i think he's dead funny. 'i didn't think Jason's cardio was a problem. tell you what, get the best runners in the world and kick the shit out of them i bet they wont be running nearly as good."


----------



## T3H~L3X

I would def love to see Brain Stann knock his head off and it seems like a logical next fight.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

T3H~L3X said:


> I would def love to see Brain Stann knock his head off and it seems like a logical next fight.


Yeah right, they'll probably give him Maia. No way in hell will they put Bisping in there against someone with serious power like Stann.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

Big fan of that Diego Brando kid from what I have seen. He comes to fight and UFC needs more marketable fighters at bantam and feather weight.

Holy shit did Mayhem gas after the first he was sucking wind so bad after he won the 1st round.


----------



## Noel

"Notorious" Nick Newell, a guy missing part of his arm winning via a heelhook at the weekend:






He was 5-0 before that fight, quite impressive that a guy with that kind of disability has gone 6 unbeaten regardless of whatever level of competition he's been facing, wish him all the best.


----------



## RKing85

guys, look at that Bisping/Stann match-up as well as the Bisping/Belfort matchup. Use just your head when looking at those match-ups and then pick a winner.

I know most of you hate Bisping, but he wins both of those fights. Without too much difficulty either. Anderson and Chael are the only two guys ahead of Bisping skill wise at 185. Munoz is probably equal to Bisping. Everyone else is below Bisping.


----------



## Walls

:lmao

Vitor knocks Bisping the fuck out inside of one round and Stann would probably TKO him in the 2nd.

I just read this about Brock, Nick Lentz tapped him in training:
_
"I did roll with him one time and number one, it was really gross because the dude sweats like a ridiculous amount so I was just covered in Brock Lesnar sweat, like just dripping in his own sweat but then he was kinda messing around and I jumped on a guillotine and I wound up eventually tapping him out and then he actually got kinda angry and the next time that we started, he just picked me up above his head WWE-style and like threw me across the room so that was the end of my training with Brock. I got him one time. I jumped on the guillotine because he wasn't ready for it and I choked him out and then after that I got thrown across the room."_

:lmao

BROCK NO LIKE, BROCK MAD.


----------



## T3H~L3X

BROCK SMASH


----------



## RKing85

Other than Knockout Power, what does Belfort do better than Bisping? Of course Belfort could catch Bisping and KO him and Belfort is certainly vulnerable as Henderson showed. But Bisping is better at everything else. 

And Brian Stann is not a great fighter. He does now have a single top 15 win on his record. Any time he takes a step up in competition, he losses. Bisping would be a step up and Bisping would beat him.


----------



## Myers

Vitor has KO power, leg kicks, and is much faster then Bisping. Bisping's head movement is limited in every fight and gets rocked from punches in most of his fights as well.


----------



## Walls

Vitor KO'ed Akiyama and he can take one hell of a shot, therefore I would have to believe that if he connects on Bisping he would go to sleep.


----------



## Rush

Vitor would absolutely tool Bisping in the standup.


----------



## DR JUPES

Bisping does claim that the Henderson knockout was the best thing that every happened to him. i think Bisping is improving and he's certainly no idiot, he wouldn't try and stand up against Vitor and honestly i think he'd at least give Vitor a run for his money.


----------



## Rush

He also lost to Wandy after getting knocked the fuck out by Hendo.


----------



## DR JUPES

Bisping does claim that the Wandy loss was the best thing that ever happened to him. i think Bisping is improving and he's certainly no idiot, he wouldn't try and stand up against Vitor and honestly i think he'd at least give Vitor a run for his money.


----------



## Rush

DR JUPES said:


> Bisping does claim that the Wandy loss was the best thing that ever happened to him. i think Bisping is improving and he's certainly no idiot, he wouldn't try and stand up against Vitor and honestly i think he'd at least give Vitor a run for his money.


:lmao


----------



## Walls

Rush beat me to it.


----------



## Myers

In what came as a huge shocker :side: Cruz/Faber have been announced as the coaches of TUF: Live this coming march.

Now RUSH has some new spank bank materiel every week.


----------



## Walls

I really, really hope the closet **** beats that little shit again. I can't stand Faber.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> In what came as a huge shocker :side: Cruz/Faber have been announced as the coaches of TUF: Live this coming march.
> 
> Now RUSH has some new spank bank materiel every week.


:mark:



Walls said:


> I really, really hope the closet **** beats that little shit again. I can't stand Faber.


you're a terrible person.


----------



## Stormbringer

Cruz isn't gay is he?


----------



## Walls

If I had to guess, I would say absolutely.


----------



## Overrated

Bisping vs Maia on the FOX 2 card. UD for Bisping written all over it.


----------



## Walls

While I would love for Maia to choke him unconscious, I see a UD for Bisping as well.


----------



## RKing85

I think Bisping gets a late stoppage on Maia. 

And I hope the odd makers are as negative about Bisping as you guys are if he ever fights Belfort. I could use a new floor on my house.


----------



## Walls

Bisping is fucked if he faces Vitor.


----------



## Liam Miller

Bisping probably beats maia comfortably if it stays on the feet obviously.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Dana's really stacking the Fox 2 card. Two number one contender matches and another Bisping fight so soon after his stint on TUF and his fight with Mayhem. This is what the sport needs big name fights for free. I love having UFC every other weekend sometimes every weekend as it gives me something to do but shelling out 60 bucks, trying to find a good stream, or going to the bar and spending ridiculous amounts of money is a bit of a drag but having fights like this on Fox for free is awesome. Also will bring in alot of casual fans who heard the names and wanna see what it's all about without the large ppv tag. Defiantly a great step forward. 

With that said I hope Maia wins via ripping Bisping's arm off. Sonnen with another sweet as sub to further boaster that he's ready to take HIS title from Anderson finally. And if Rashad loses, I'll lmao but I don't see it so we'll have Jones/Evans to look forward to finally.


----------



## T3H~L3X

RKing85 said:


> And Brian Stann is not a great fighter. He does now have a single top 15 win on his record. Any time he takes a step up in competition, he losses. Bisping would be a step up and Bisping would beat him.


Same can be said for Bisping... how many great fighters has be beaten let alone fought?

A washed up and done Silva beat him, Rashad early in his career before he made top ten beat him, Henderson KHTFO, and I don't care what the judges say Matt Hammil won that fight too. Bisping is one of the most obvious cases of UFC protecting a fighter that there has ever been. He's faced a bunch of nobodies and beaten a bunch of nobodies. Sure, he's a decent fighter with limited skills but he's nowhere near being great.Any one of the top Middleweights would dispose of him pretty easily.


----------



## RKing85

the UFC babies any half decent British fighter cause they need them to promote the UFC in Britain. It's not like Canada where Canadians obviously support their own, but they just love fights. Britian needs more of their own fighters to get behind.

When Rashad fought Bisping, you already knew Rashad was going to be great someday though. Its like someone losing to Phil Davis nowadays. Yeah he might not be a top 5 ranked guy yet, but you know he is going to be someday so no shame in losing to Mr. Wondersful. And rankings I am finding heading into the Nov 07 fight between Rashad and Bisping, most have Rashad in the top 10. And you can certainly find people who think Bisping won that fight (not me personally though)


----------



## -Mystery-

GSP blew out his ACL. Out 10 months.

Condit vs. Diaz for interim title now.


----------



## Liam Miller

-Mystery- said:


> GSP blew out his ACL. Out 10 months.
> 
> Condit vs. Diaz for interim title now.


Fuck :gun::gun::gun:.

Condit/Diaz will be class but gsp is gonna have some rust when he returns.

That is a bad bad injury.


----------



## -Mystery-

Definitely opens up the division some until GSP returns since the Diaz/Condit winner will defend at least once.


----------



## Liam Miller

GSP probably won't be the same when he does return, potential career ender.


----------



## -Mystery-

I don't know, GSP is a freak athlete and probably one of the hardest workers in MMA. Awful injury for sure, but something I think GSP can eventually overcome.


----------



## Liam Miller

-Mystery- said:


> I don't know, GSP is a freak athlete and probably one of the hardest workers in MMA. Awful injury for sure, but something I think GSP can eventually overcome.


I hope your right maybe that could be his workrate in training could be a problem for recent injuries or just like most mma injuries freak accidents.

On the plus side condit/diaz will be a war and it leaves the door open for someone to fight kos, possible penn or ellenberger?


----------



## -Mystery-

Maybe Ellenberger vs. Koscheck for winner of Diaz/Condit?


----------



## Noel

Man that seriously sucks for GSP, he was well on his way of overtaking Anderson Silva as P4P king. I think this is kind of good for the WW division though, as someone says it opens up alot of things. I see Diaz being crowned the new interim champ.

Apart from obviously GSP, the one guy this sucks for is Koscheck, Kos was in a number 1 contender fight with Condit but now what's he going to do? I say pull Fitch from his match with Johnny Hendricks (lord knows why he's fighting him anyway)and have him fight Kos. It will probably be a snooze fest but Kos can still have his number 1 contender shot and Fitch can get his long-awaited shot also.


----------



## Liam Miller

Fitch and Kos won't fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

Winner of Sonnen/Munoz gets Silva, winner of Bisping/Maia gets next shot after that, and Evans/Davis winner gets Machida/Jones winner.


----------



## Overrated

So basically we are getting Silva vs. Bisping in the uk around october/november?  

Sucks for GSP one of the worst injuries to get as well. He might lose and step or two when he comes back. Diaz vs. Condit is going to be an absolute war plus we get to see DIAZ become a UFC champion.


----------



## McQueen

Pretty sure Sonnen or Munoz would murk Bisping anyways. Not 100% convinced he'll even get past Maia.


----------



## Myers

Nah, GSP is just scared homie.


----------



## Mikey Damage

that is some shit for GSP.

pretty serious injury. hopefully he can return to his former self.


----------



## DR JUPES

i don't think he's hurt, i think he's scared to fight everyone. WHERE YOU AT GEORGE?


----------



## Walls

GSP 

Also: 

Rashad to Phil Davis: I'm going to touch you worse than Jerry Sandusky did

fpalm


----------



## Dub

Terrible news for gsp, wanted to see diaz get put in his place.

Edit: Omg Walls :lmao


----------



## McQueen

Don't tell me he really said that. :lmao


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...g-to-touch-you-worse-than-Jerry-Sandusky-did/

The title was what I put, but apparently he said this:

""I'll bet you won't be able to put your hands on me," said Evans of his Penn State alum opponent Phil Davis. "I'll bet you'll be the first one to take a shot. I guarantee you'll be the first one to take a shot, 'cuz I'm gonna put those hands on you worse than that other dude did at Penn State."

So, basically the same thing. Nice one, Rashad.


----------



## Rush

10 months for an ACL tear? what? Might be 10+ months before his next fight, but in terms of time being injured w/no training or contact it should be less time than that.


----------



## Dub

didn't he have a previous injury?


----------



## DR JUPES

in his other leg he did DubCunt.


----------



## Walls

Captain Canada is falling apart, it seems.


----------



## DR JUPES

Dana said we'd hear about a flyweight division soon i think, if so i see the next TUF w/Faber and Cruz coaching flyweights. would like to see them coach something like heavyweights or even just Welterweights or above. anything that's quite a bit heavier than them. (i know that's all divisions but you know what i mean.)


----------



## T3H~L3X

It was already announced that the next season will be Welterweights and Lightweights.


----------



## jeremya3690

The Jon Jones vs Machida fight will be exciting tommorrow. I'm still waiting for gsp and anderson silva.


----------



## Walls

Jones/Machida is on Saturday. And I'm losing hope that GSP/Anderson will ever happen.


----------



## Dub

Diaz/Silva will happen :side:. Can't wait for Saturday, ordering for sure.


----------



## jaw2929

Walls said:


> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...g-to-touch-you-worse-than-Jerry-Sandusky-did/
> 
> The title was what I put, but apparently he said this:
> 
> ""I'll bet you won't be able to put your hands on me," said Evans of his Penn State alum opponent Phil Davis. "I'll bet you'll be the first one to take a shot. I guarantee you'll be the first one to take a shot, 'cuz I'm gonna put those hands on you worse than that other dude did at Penn State."
> 
> So, basically the same thing. Nice one, Rashad.



Wow. That's fucking sick. Even more reason to not like that fucking douchebag Evans.


----------



## Emarosa

Press conference for Fox 2 was hilarious. Sonnen, Bisbing and Rashad all next to each other was priceless.


----------



## Walls

I'm surprised I haven't watched it yet, actually. I'll end up doing that today, need to hear what the Gangster has to say. Someone on the UG put up an hour long video of all of Chael's best interviews and shit, it's amazing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rashad Evans is a stupid fool for saying that about Penn State.


----------



## DR JUPES

Bisping had a little rib on Sonnen and Henderson which was great. Davis also wound up Evans and he got that remark, not much more to be added there. oh and i hate Sonnen atm.


----------



## Walls

What's your quarrel with The Gangster?


----------



## Stormbringer

DR JUPES said:


> Bisping had a little rib on Sonnen and Henderson...


Hahahaha...they'd just rip his out!


----------



## Dark Church

The fight gods want no part of Diaz/GSP and I thank them because neither do I. Condit can take care of the pothead and then Fitch can fight the winner since Dana said he expects the interim title to be defended at least once before GSP returns. This is all provided Diaz shows up for work and that is not a guarantee.


----------



## DR JUPES

Dark Church said:


> The fight gods want no part of Diaz/GSP and I thank them because neither do I. Condit can take care of the pothead and then Fitch can fight the winner since Dana said he expects the interim title to be defended at least once before GSP returns. This is all provided Diaz shows up for work and that is not a guarantee.


you jelly of Nick Diaz swag? or you a mad homie b/c he gave Penn the worst beating he's ever suffered?




Walls said:


> What's your quarrel with The Gangster?


he's a very hit and miss character and he just misses w/me. i'm not too sure i would be able to explain it and satisfy just like your dislike for Faber or Rush's dislike for Cruz. at first i thought it was funny but actually i didn't enjoy his post match promo on Anderson and i didn't enjoy his interviews after that at all, mainly b/c this isn't pro wrestling and comes off kind of corny and try hard to me. he's playing a character and i'd rather he was being a character like Nick Diaz, like Bisping (yes), like Faber, like Cruzinator. that's not a requirement to be one of my favourites but being fake wont win you my love, though i wouldn't go out of your way Sonnen if you're reading this to try and earn it as you have nothing to prove to me. 

i want to see some more impressive wins AND if he can beat Anderson i'll jump on the Chael boat.


----------



## seancarleton77

Diaz vs. Condit will be better than Diaz vs. Georges would have been, but it sucks we don't get the super fight.


----------



## Rush

Somewhere Condit must be cheering and poking his GSP voodoo doll with satisfaction. I like both Diaz and Condit so i'm sitting on the fence with that one.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Miguel Torres just got fired over a tweet about rape.


----------



## Rush

that is some serious bullshit. His was a joke and Rashad gets nothing for saying it in a fucking press conference. Dana is a fucking joke.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Wow some bullshit right there. Miguel Torres was every bit an asset to UFC as Rashad Evans yet Rashad gets away with it and Miguel loses his job. Personally i felt Rashads was in poor taste while Torres referencing an episode of Always Sunny is kinda funny. That's pretty shitty.


----------



## McQueen

What did Torres say? Can't imagine it was more classless than Rashad's Penn State comment.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

McQueen said:


> What did Torres say? Can't imagine it was more classless than Rashad's Penn State comment.


Something along the lines of "If they renamed rape vans surprise vans more women would jump into them because everyone loves a surprise."


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, thats some bullshit then.


----------



## Walls

It was out of line, but he shouldn't be fired for it. Griffin and Rashad made comments about it and nothing happened to them. I think he made an example out of Torres.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Griffin's tweet kinda makes sense after hearing his reasoning. Still stupid, but I kinda get.

The Evans tweet is still the dumbest fucking thing I've heard. Much worse than Torres'. But Evans is a main eventer, so...


----------



## Walls

Evans said it in a tweet too? I saw what he said at the presser, I didn't know he tweeted something too. Ariel did an interview with Dana tonight (a second one) and Dana explains why he fired him and why Griffin and Rashad didn't get fired: http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/12/08/dana-white-discusses-why-he-released-miguel-torres-over-tweet/


----------



## Rush

his explanation for Rashad is ridiculous. thats not an explanation.


----------



## Walls

I kind of in a weird way get what Griffin meant and agree with Dana. But Rashad needs to be punished and I agree that his explanation was complete bullshit. Griffin and Rashad are main eventers, Torres isn't. I guarantee you that if either of them made that tweet, they would have been fined instead or something along those lines.


----------



## Rush

Yeah i absolutely get what Griffin meant by his comment. However his explanation for the Rashad and Torres incidents is clearly based on the fact that Rashad is money for Dana, while Torres is far more expendable. In what planet does trash talking about rape, irrespective of the heat of the moment bullshit, not warrant a more severe punishment than a distasteful joke?


----------



## Walls

Especially since Rashad said it at a presser in front of all the media and on camera. Torres said it in a tweet, it's a bit different.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

a suspension would've been more in place..


----------



## Walls

Ariel brought that up, Dana disagreed. I think he made an example out of Torres because that's 3 things about rape now from his fighters in a short period and I'm sure people would eventually have freaked out if he continued to not do anything about it.

I just watched a video about Cro Cop, he just had a ruptured bicep repaired. It ruptured 10 days before the fight with Nelson and he still fought him anyway. Pretty ballsy.


----------



## RKing85

getting cut seems a little harsh, but as mentioned already I think Dana was making an example out of Torres. I think the UFC knows that Torres will never be champion again, so no real harm in cutting him. Rashad Evans vs Jon Jones is a potential huge money fight for the UFC. No way the UFC was touching Evans.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> a suspension would've been more in place..


A suspension would have only hurt Torres more, he'd have to sit on the sidelines while he didn't get paid, atleast now he can go to Dream or Bellator.


----------



## jaw2929

So who's winning tomorrow: Jones or Machida?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

jaw2929 said:


> So who's winning tomorrow: Jones or Machida?


Jones is probably winning a decision.

Just watched the weigh in, Chida looks pumped, Jones looks arrogant as always. I can't wait.


----------



## Walls

Watched the weigh ins, during the stare down Machida's fist was basically touching Jon's chin, there was like half an inch between them. Both look ready. Jones will win, though. 3rd round TKO. I also think Mir beats Big Nog and Lil'Nog beats Tito.


----------



## Dub

Chida wins, crane kick bitches:side:


----------



## PuroresuPride18

I got Machida by Hadouken

WAR Machida!


----------



## T3H~L3X

If Machida comes out wearing that and to that theme he would be my favorite fighter ever... which has been hard to beat since Tom Lawler's Dan Severn impression.


----------



## Emarosa

Jones by UD. Machida will be elusive but lose due to lack of aggression. I don't think he gets close enough to Jones to KO/TKO him.


----------



## Myers

Jones by TKO in the late second round.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Man, I couldn't stop staring at that new chick her tits during the weigh-ins :/


----------



## Helghan_Rising

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Man, I couldn't stop staring at that new chick her tits during the weigh-ins :/


She's actually not new, she was the ring girl for the WEC for a while, then she came to the UFC with the rest of the promotion this year but she took a break back in August to focus on studying.


----------



## Stormbringer

Didn't see her or at least notice her. What's her name?


----------



## nazzac

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Man, I couldn't stop staring at that new chick her tits during the weigh-ins :/


It's Britney Palmer. Like mentioned above, she took a while off for studying. She was ring girl for events earlier this year.

and she's the hottest of the lot


----------



## Noel

Any particular reason why Tito Ortiz is calling himself The Peoples Champion now? Considering everyone and their mother hates him. People only got behind him because he had a huge win and was going up against an even worse asshole in Rashad.


----------



## AMPLine4Life

Hey cocksucker (Nick) check your tweets before I rape you.


----------



## Dub

Having friends over to watch the ppv tonight, so pumped!

and fuck Ortiz.


----------



## Cliffy

tito still pissed at the rock ?


----------



## Noel

Seriously, if Bruce introduces him as "The Peoples' Champion" Tito Ortiz I'll face palm - hope the whole crowd erupts into boos.


----------



## DR JUPES

Mitch DANGERZONE Clarke 

CALL KENNY LOGGINS


----------



## Walls

nazzac said:


> It's Britney Palmer. Like mentioned above, she took a while off for studying. She was ring girl for events earlier this year.
> 
> and she's the hottest of the lot


Apparently Palmer is doing the Feb issue of Playboy. I couldn't care less, but I know that there are a few fans of the butterface in here.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Yum yum. Brit!


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Makdessi. lol


----------



## Mikey Damage

Walls said:


> Apparently Palmer is doing the Feb issue of Playboy. I couldn't care less, but I know that there are a few fans of the butterface in here.


your wrongness is wrong. just wrong, man.


----------



## just1988

Korean Zombie coming out to The Cranberries = win.


----------



## scrilla

chatbox needs more MMA talk


----------



## KB# 24

Zombie!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer

Holy Shit! Zombie!!!!!


----------



## Nov

Anyone have any goood streams?? If you don't want to post it in here could you message me it. Please please please.


----------



## Mikey Damage

first row sports, nov.


suck it, tito. looked like he was crying.


----------



## Stormbringer

BIG NOT TOOK A DIVE AND PAID FIR IT!!!!


----------



## CyberWaste

Nasty.... broken arm for sure.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Mir was the first guy to knockout Big Nog. Mir is now the first guy to submit Big Nog. AMAZING


----------



## just1988

I've only seen a few UFC events in full but this has been by far the most exciting, epic so far. Hopefully the main event will live up to the rest of the card!


----------



## Irish Jet

Frank Mir tears limbs off. Because he can.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

FUCK!!!!! Nog had this won, why the hell couldn't he just continue Gnp'ing, Mir was about to give out .


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Very uneventful first round for Bones/Dragon. Lots of stand up, mainly kicks. Jones won it in my opinion 10-9


----------



## Irish Jet

Machida doing some work. Shocked he was such a huge underdog.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Dragon was winning the second round till that take down. Jones now controlling the fight.


----------



## Irish Jet

Holy shit, does Jones have knives for elbows? Guy's head is bust clean open.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

What a finish. Jones is legit for real damn it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jones had an alright 2011....

- Bader
- Shogun
- Rampage
- Machida


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Ruck_Fules said:


> What a finish. Jones is legit for real damn it.


jones is a pussy. He should be fighting at HW. Dos Santos, Lesnar, and The Reem would kill him.


----------



## McQueen

I need a gif of Bones dropping Machida flat on his face.

Made my week.


----------



## Mikey Damage

PuroresuPride18 said:


> jones is a pussy. He should be fighting at HW. Dos Santos, Lesnar, and The Reem would kill him.


Why should he be fighting at HW when he can make 205???


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> Jones had an alright 2011....
> 
> - Bader
> - Shogun
> - Rampage
> - Machida


Pfft. More than alright.

BONES.


----------



## McQueen

That was a fucking stupid comment.


----------



## Rush

He should be fighting at heavyweight b/c PP is a hater. Can't take Bones destroying everyone in his path. Where's the Fedor sig bro? washed up somewhere probably.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I was being facetious, Rockhead.

It's an exemplary year.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Mikey Damage said:


> Why should he be fighting at HW when he can make 205???


Because he's a complete pussy. Beating smaller fighters is no legit feet. It's like Semmy Schilt winning his K-1 GP's over and over due to sheer size. He'd get fucked up by people his size. Lesnar by GnP, Overeem by uberknee, and Dos Santos by rape.


----------



## Myers

Lesnar isn't his size, Lesnar dwarfs Jones by 40+ pounds easily


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Because he's a complete pussy. Beating smaller fighters is no legit feet. It's like Semmy Schilt winning his K-1 GP's over and over due to sheer size. He'd get fucked up by people his size. Lesnar by GnP, Overeem by uberknee, and Dos Santos by rape.


Would Fedor beat him too?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jones isn't overly strong. I mean, look at his legs. They're very thin. I bet a lot of the LHWs could bench press more weight than Jones.

It's not a size advantage. It's a skill advantage.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> Jones isn't overly strong. I mean, look at his legs. They're very thin. I bet a lot of the LHWs could bench press more weight than Jones.
> 
> It's not a size advantage. It's a skill advantage.


the size of your legs doesn't matter when bench pressing Mike. cmon son 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey just wanted to use bench pressing as a gateway to revealing how he checks out Jones' legs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rush said:


> the size of your legs doesn't matter when bench pressing Mike. cmon son 8*D


That wasn't my point, I wasn't trying to connect the two.


----------



## DR JUPES

Jones defo has a size advantage, nobody can get close to his punching range. oh and PP's comments were embarrassingly stupid as per usual.


----------



## Stax Classic

The only guys that can match the reach of Bones from my memory from playing Undisputed games are Kongo and Lesnar.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Yeah...

I think if I was Rashad Evans I'd just kinda lose to Phil Davis, let him be the next sacrifice.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Although I really dislike Frank Mir (and nothing cheers me up more than UFC 111), that was incredible. Deep down I had a feeling that if it ever went to the ground, Mir would submit Nog. I think he can even outgrapple Werdum to be honest. The only person I think that has a chance with him on the ground is Josh Barnett. If Josh ever comes back to the UFC, I want Mir vs Barnett ASAP. If Barnett stayed in the UFC when he won the belt, I have no doubts that Frank Mir, Ricco Rodriguez, Timmy, and Arlvoski would have ever become champions.


----------



## Cre5po

Great night of fights, missed a few of Jones' previous bouts so was happy to see him in action and choking Machida out. 

Nogueira hanging in there until his shoulder snaps was a warrior like effort, shame he stopped the GnP earlier on

EDIT: I missed Miller vs Bisping? FFS.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

It's a stamina advantage too. More muscle most of the time means worse stamina thresh hold than somebody with less muscle. Jones is probably one of the better athletes for MMA and that translates into the whole "so gifted" thing they always talk about with him along side of his skills in different areas of MMA. Just like Jones says he's not the best in one single area of MMA but he trains enough to be the best at what he does and can use his level of wrestling and physical gifts as I noted to win fights. If you get kicked or punched and your say Bob Sapp who can bench press huge weight and is a huge mammoth specimen it doesn't mean your not gonna winse in pain when you get striked at by a furniture breaking bomb.


----------



## Cleavage




----------



## McQueen

Thanks man. You're the best.


----------



## HBK_718

It's painful accepting both Lyoto and Big Nog lost in the fashion they did.


----------



## Ray

Jones is such a fucking beast


----------



## will94

Rumors flying on Twitter that Overeem may be out of the 141 fight.


----------



## Ray

Yeah, apparently he has a meeting with the Nevada State Athletic Commission on Monday. Something about drug testing.


----------



## Dub

So happy Ortiz lost, but sadden that Machida lost. That guillotine choke was ownage I must admit.


----------



## Emarosa

Jon Jones is legit. If he gets by Rashad, no one at LHW beats him.


----------



## McQueen

I highly doubt Rashad will last as long as Machida did unless Jones toys with him to send a message, or he runs around like a bitch. I'm not a fan of Machida, or his style of fighting but he did a really good job until he got taken down and nailed with that elbow.


----------



## Emarosa

Rashad has something none of Jones' opponents have - offensive wrestling. If he can use that and put Jones on his back and mix up strikes and takedowns he has a good chance. The only problem is Rashad is basically a MW and Jones is a HW so the size might be too much. However, Joens has admitted that Rashad's wrestling was too much for him a few years ago, it just depends how much he's improved.


----------



## McQueen

Eh, maybe. I still see Rashad getting his ass KO'd though.


----------



## Bullseye

X-Ray of Big Nog's arm, post-Mir snapping it. Ouch!


----------



## Kun10

What's with all the irrational hate on Jones? People are going crazy because of the way he just let Machida drop. I didn't see much wrong with it tbh it's not like he wouldn't get off him.


----------



## Walls

Cleavage said:


>


Every time I see it, it still makes me laugh. Just let him face plant, like a boss.

Jones is insane, pretty much all that can be said. He deserves a nice vacation after a crazy year. Mir breaking his arm made my jaw drop. Nog needs to just quit, really. He's done. Going into the Tito fight I was thinking that Nog should go to the body, as Tito doesn't take shots there very well. Hard head, soft body.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

sXe_Maverick said:


> X-Ray of Big Nog's arm, post-Mir snapping it. Ouch!


Oh shit bro... Bad shit!


----------



## Cleavage

broke his fuckin' arm


----------



## Walls

Mir should be very proud of that, it was beautiful. The way Nog sold it was funny to me. He just had this look on his face, like "What? My arm broke? Hm. Look at that"


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> Mir should be very proud of that, it was beautiful. The way Nog sold it was funny to me. He just had this look on his face, like "What? My arm broke? Hm. Look at that"


He was run over by a car and nearly killed before, a broken arm seems small after something as scary as that. I bet if someone broke jones limbs (like Rashad or any top HW will), he'd be sobbing like a bitch in the octagon.


----------



## Emarosa

Mir takes limbs home.



PuroresuPride18 said:


> He was run over by a car and nearly killed before, a broken arm seems small after something as scary as that. I bet if someone broke jones limbs (like Rashad or any top HW will), he'd be sobbing like a bitch in the octagon.


You are my favourite poster in this thread.


----------



## Vader

He is not mine.


----------



## Irish Jet

Nog got Ricky Bobbied.


----------



## DR JUPES

PuroresuPride18 said:


> He was run over by a car and nearly killed before, a broken arm seems small after something as scary as that. I bet if someone broke jones limbs (like Rashad or any top HW will), he'd be sobbing like a bitch in the octagon.


i thought Nog was either in shock or numbed actually. btw i love your hate for Jones, you've surpassed DC levels of bad.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

PuroresuPride18 said:


> He was run over by a car and nearly killed before, a broken arm seems small after something as scary as that. I bet if someone broke jones limbs (like Rashad or any top HW will), he'd be sobbing like a bitch in the octagon.


Which one of your favorites did Bones beat the hell out of?


----------



## TCE

will94 said:


> Rumors flying on Twitter that Overeem may be out of the 141 fight.


These rumours were put to rest in the Post-Fight Press Conference. Overeem isn't out of his 141 fight with Lesnar.

Awesome night of fights in my opinion, Jon Jones is doing things at such a young age that no other fighter has ever done. Shogun had a good 2005 in Pride but I just cannot compare that to what Jones has done this year. He is so young as well, if he isn't already, he'll be the best in the world if he demolishes Rashad and Hendo.

I feel really bad for Nog. I really wanted him to come out and win this one and he had Mir hurt. I thought yes, Nog has got this one but Mir came out with a beautiful transition and to tap Nog like that was just crazy to me. Credit to Mir for that one.

Lil' Nog, I'm happy to see he finally got a well deserved win after losing 2 in a row. I hope Tito gets his one last wish and then retires. He'll be the only fighter in UFC history that has fought for 15 years under that banner.

What about the Korean Zombie? Love this guy. What history is going to make next? WEC debut - FOTY, UFC debut - SOTY (first ever Twister in UFC), UFC PPV debut - Tied fastest KO of the year.

Igor looked very impressive against Soszynski. Lovely knockout and all the other fights were just amazing I thought. Well maybe except the Lentz/Bocek and Patrick/Ebersole fights, they were kind of stale. 

But 3 decisions with 9 impressive finishes. Great night of fights.


----------



## Stormbringer

So satisfying to see fights finish. Beautiful ppv. Subs, KOs and awe inspiring performances!


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Now replace Lidell with jon douchebones jones.


----------



## Stormbringer

Who hurt you man? If its his size well look at GSP he's a big WW. He usually dwarfs guys like Serra Hughes and Koscheck to a degree.

Just let me know what he did.


----------



## -Mystery-

Emarosa said:


> Jon Jones is legit. If he gets by Rashad, no one at LHW beats him.


Phil Davis could, but Davis still needs some seasoning (mainly his stand up) before he takes on Jones, at least another year or so.


----------



## Ray

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Now replace Lidell with jon douchebones jones.


Take my word for it. Jones isn't losing to Rashad. Jones is gonna be holding to the belt for quite some time I think.

The real question is, whos next after Rashad? Henderson?


----------



## PuroresuPride18

psx71 said:


> Take my word for it. Jones isn't losing to Rashad. Jones is gonna be holding to the belt for quite some time I think.
> 
> The real question is, whos next after Rashad? Henderson?


They said the exact same thing about Machida and Cain (lol he couldn't even defend it once) when they were champions. Fedor vs Werdum proves to us NO ONE stays unbeatable forever. He'll eventually get subbed in a nasty fashion or get ktfo and go unconscious.


----------



## Bubz

Man, Mir breaking Big Nog's arm was fucking boss! So was Jones just letting Machida drop to the floor and casualy walking off.


----------



## Walls

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Now replace Lidell with jon douchebones jones.



Right, the difference there is that Rashad won't even come close to hitting Jones due to the massive reach advantage Jones has. Rashad will shoot on him and get nothing but air, same with his punches. Jones schools Rashad inside 2 rounds.

It's obvious you're still butt hurt at Fedor getting tapped, stopped, and KTFO by a 185'er. It's alright, you'll live.


----------



## Ray

Walls said:


> Right, the difference there is that Rashad won't even come close to hitting Jones due to the massive reach advantage Jones has. Rashad will shoot on him and get nothing but air, same with his punches. Jones schools Rashad inside 2 rounds.
> 
> It's obvious you're still butt hurt at Fedor getting tapped, stopped, and KTFO by a 185'er. It's alright, you'll live.


Basically this as well.

Rashad won't even be able to get one good punch into Jones because of his massive reach. Plus, one of Rashads strong points is his wrestling, and I can easily say Jones can out wrestle him. The fight was always in Jones favour. 

The best aspect of Jones is that he can change the fight in his favor almost instantly once he sees an opening. One mistake and your dead....


----------



## Emarosa

psx71 said:


> Basically this as well.
> 
> Rashad won't even be able to get one good punch into Jones because of his massive reach. Plus, one of Rashads strong points is his wrestling, and I can easily say Jones can out wrestle him. The fight was always in Jones favour.


LOL, Jones admitted to being outwrestled by Rashad, but you can safely say Jones will outwrestle him.

fpalm


----------



## Ray

Emarosa said:


> LOL, Jones admitted to being outwrestled by Rashad, but you can safely say Jones will outwrestle him.
> 
> fpalm





Emarosa said:


> Rashad has something none of Jones' opponents have - offensive wrestling. If he can use that and put Jones on his back and mix up strikes and takedowns he has a good chance. The only problem is Rashad is basically a MW and Jones is a HW so the size might be too much. However, Joens has admitted that Rashad's wrestling was too much for him *a few years ago*, it just depends how much he's improved.


Oh I'm sorry. A couple years ago? Back in what, 2009? Implying Jones hasn't improved at all in his wrestling since then :lmao

Jones has already fought, AND beat 3 top tier fighters this year, and Bader and thinking about that, it's freakin' insane. Killed and shredded up Shogun, did great against Jackson, and put Machida to sleep. 

Sure he used little to no wrestling in those fights, but that just goes to show he doesn't really need it that much. And if he does, I doubt Rashad can take him out by just wrestling, and I'm sure even Jones has more then enough ability to counter against Rashad and his wrestling. 

Plus, I don't even think Rashad will even be able to ground Jones. Even if he does, what? You think Rashad can beat Jones based on just wrestling? Even if Evans is still better than Jones in wrestling, Jones is better in every other possible aspect of the game.


----------



## Emarosa

LOL, an out of shape Rashad outwrestled Jones and Jones has admitted he might be troubled by Rashad's wrestling if they fight. Are you honestly deluded enough to think that Jones' wrestling has improved to being better than Rashad?


----------



## Ray

Emarosa said:


> LOL, an out of shape Rashad outwrestled Jones and Jones has admitted he might be troubled by Rashad's wrestling if they fight. Are you honestly deluded enough to think that Jones' wrestling has improved to being better than Rashad?


HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA :lmao

Alright sir. I'm sorry I believed in my honest *OPINION* that Jon Jones was better then Rashad in wrestling. Let's just say in this case that Rashad is better then Jones in wrestling (which he may as well be, but *I* don't think so)...

Good luck believing that Rashad can beat Jones by just wrestling :lmao


----------



## Walls

If Jones get's put on his back, I think he will be fine. He's got those long arms and legs and should in theory be able to push Rashad off fairly easily. But due to those long legs, he can sprawl a lot easier and with the distance between the two, I still maintain the fact that Rashad will have a very difficult time taking him down.


----------



## Rush

Jones is going to murk Rashad.


----------



## Myers

The Jackson camp breaded Evans so they no how fast he can run. They will have the perfect gameplan when that fight finally happens.


----------



## jeremya3690

Jones is going to have a long run, I don't see anyone beating him for a while especially after last night. He is a beast.


----------



## Walls

I could see Hendo potentially connecting with that right hand on Jones and getting him in trouble, but that goes for any fight he's in and still, the distance between the two will be a problem and Jones would probably handle Hendo like he's going to handle Rashad.


----------



## Emarosa

psx71 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHA :lmao
> 
> Alright sir. I'm sorry I believed in my honest *OPINION* that Jon Jones was better then Rashad in wrestling. Let's just say in this case that Rashad is better then Jones in wrestling (which he may as well be, but *I* don't think so)...
> 
> Good luck believing that Rashad can beat Jones by just wrestling :lmao


Because Rashad has never held down Jones to the point of begging to be let up?


----------



## Rush

Emarosa said:


> Because Rashad has never held down Jones to the point of begging to be let up?


if you're going by their trash talk from earlier then Jones has also tapped Rashad out in training so its clear he'll win by sub, amirite?  

Rashad is getting knocked unconscious within 2 rounds.


----------



## Walls

Wouldn't surprise me if he tapped Rashad, he's won his last 3 out of 4 fights by submission. He's got a great Guillotine, those long arms really give him an advantage with it.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if he tapped Rashad, he's won his last 3 out of 4 fights by submission. He's got a great Guillotine, those long arms really give him an advantage with it.


wouldn't surprise me either but its training. things happen during training that might not happen during a proper fight.


----------



## Walls

I think it's funny that Jones is catching shit for dropping Machida on his face. You don't see guys running to catch guy's they've knocked out, I don't see why he should have slowly put him down. Plus, it was so boss the way he did it and then walked off with swaggar like that. He's also catching shit because Greg Jackson told him to go check on Machida and "get some fans". Who gives a shit?


----------



## Emarosa

Rush said:


> if you're going by their trash talk from earlier then Jones has also tapped Rashad out in training so its clear he'll win by sub, amirite?
> 
> Rashad is getting knocked unconscious within 2 rounds.


Rashad never said Jones tapped him. Jones admitted Rashad almost made him cry. Not a hard concept.


----------



## Rush

> "I will say this about Rashad: He does not have my number," Jones said. "He's not even close to having my number.
> 
> "We sparred a few times, and every time we sparred, I know what could have happened. He talks about one day at practice where he held me down, and he lives that day in his head everyday. So we'll see."


fighters talk shit all the time, why base your judgement of guys on stuff you can't see? Judge it by how they fight in the cage.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wow. Training. Who gives a shit.

Come summer of 2012, those training sessions won't have that much impact.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Fuck I really hope Overeem passes the drug test, but it just doesn't look like it gonna happen. It's too bad Dana White doesn't have a son names Triple H that Overeem could blackmail him with .


----------



## Walls

I'm going to laugh if he got popped. Especially with all the talk of Lesnar being on roids over the years. Lesnar is the genetic descendent of vikings and was always a gorilla. Overeem was skinny as fuck and then somehow put on about 50 pounds of muscle. Hmmm.


----------



## Liam Miller

Bones should of said yes evans does have my number and my address, call me sometime.


----------



## Stormbringer

UFC is a different machine P Pride. The drug testing is done outside of the UFC. The state athletic commission handles the piss.


----------



## Walls

They licensed Overeem but want to test him further. I don't blame them, he's obviously on something.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

PuroresuPride18 said:


> He was run over by a car and nearly killed before, a broken arm seems small after something as scary as that. I bet if someone broke jones limbs (like Rashad or any top HW will), he'd be sobbing like a bitch in the octagon.


Jon Jones has the longer reach than anybody in the Heavyweight division right now including your man Junior Dos Santos. Give Jones some more muscle/weight and he'll eat up everybody with no problem and JDS will suffer his first loss in the UFC. Frank Mir only would have a "arm breakers" chance.


----------



## Ray

Yeah. They gave him a conditional pass for now, but he HAS to get mandatory drug testing atleast twice before the end of 6 months after the fight is done.


----------



## Walls

Amazingly, Nog won't need surgery. Pretty shocked to hear that. Although, the picture of him just laying there staring at it is still funny as fuck to me. He completely no sold it.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Amazingly, Nog won't need surgery. Pretty shocked to hear that. Although, the picture of him just laying there staring at it is still funny as fuck to me. He completely no sold it.


Looked to be a pretty clean break so its really just a judgement call for a surgeon.

Also to balance out the first gif for you walls, check out Rogan in the background.










off the chair motherfucker. UN-BE-LIEVABLE, got to love Rogan


----------



## Walls

It baffles me that Rogan catches shit for apparently being too enthusiastic about things. What it really is is that people should be marking out for the things he marks out for because he knows what he's talking about. I'm biased, though. Rogan could Crane Kick a child in the face on camera and my opinion of him wouldn't change.

And that gif doesn't bother me. I will receive my reparations when Chael beats Anderson, whenever they fight.


----------



## Dark Church

Dana White doesn't want the Rashad/Jones fight and is doing anything he can to stop it. Up next Jones/Henderson being booked before Rashad even fights Davis. This fight is a myth and if it ever happens for the title at this point I will be surprised. Between Jones's "hand injury" and Dana being so impatient he couldn't wait six weeks this fight has been set up to not happen.


----------



## Noel

It's because of his enthusiasm why I love Rogan. The same reason why J.R is the best pro wrestling commentator for me. They both know piles and piles of knowledge of their product and put in the enthusiasm of a general fan rather than sounding like they're just there to call the action and do a job.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

LOL anyone looking forward to Timmy vs Rogers? Not too long ago both of them were being called the Brock/Fedor killers. I personally love freakshow fights, that being said Timmy by decision via long boring jabs or Rogers by KO.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Dark Church said:


> Dana White doesn't want the Rashad/Jones fight and is doing anything he can to stop it. *Up next Jones/Henderson being booked before Rashad even fights Davis.* This fight is a myth and if it ever happens for the title at this point I will be surprised. Between Jones's "hand injury" and Dana being so impatient he couldn't wait six weeks this fight has been set up to not happen.


Wait what? Is this confirmed already?


----------



## Rush

Wandy vs Belfort are TUF Brazil coaches

GSP's surgery apparently went well.



Spoiler: pic of gsp















Heard nothing about Jones/Hendo


----------



## Walls

When I read that Wandy and Vitor were the coaches I started to laugh. Vitor is going to murder Wandy, that will be a very short fight.


----------



## Ray

Walls said:


> When I read that Wandy and Vitor were the coaches I started to laugh. Vitor is going to murder Wandy, that will be a very short fight.


Yeah basically. Vitors gonna knock him the f out. Still looking forward to the fight though. It has a chance to be a good fight.


----------



## Walls

No, it won't be a great fight. It's going to be a execution.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

While I like the idea of these second time fights that UFC use to do back with Belfort/Couture 2 or Liddell/Horn 2 and this has been much longer than those I just can't see it being any different than the last result back at the first UFC Brazil. When Vitor wants to turn it on he could still turn it on like he's 21 again and as we saw in the fight he had with Chris Leben that Wandy is still vulnerable to that style of walk through and bang. Too bad Leben is out because Leben/Belfort would have been great. Wanderleis next opponent really should be Little Nog. I expect somebody like Little Nog would have a better chance of beating Vitor Belfort than Wandy because of his Jiu Jitsu which in the grand scheme of things in MMA is basically as effective as wrestling is in most cases unless you talk to Chael Sonnen about what I'm saying.
-----------------
If all the best possible fights actually happen between summer of 2012 to the beginning of 2013 this could be the best time to be a UFC fan in the history. That is just me thinking up the possibilities of fights that could go down like Silva/Sonnen 2, Diaz/GSP, Jones/Evans, and all the undercard fights on every show, the rise of new fighters, the chances of upsets, lighter weight class fighters and everything else in between coming together. It's just a endless amount of entertainment.


----------



## Myers

Lil nog is in the LHW division, Wand is currently fighting at MW.


----------



## Walls

Lil'Nog would KO Wandy, for sure. I'm sure that the UFC will build a fantastic card around Wandy/Vitor, as they have to know it isn't going to last long.


----------



## McQueen

Wouldn't surprise me if Wand was able to clip Vitor early and take him out via mental collapse. Still i'd put my money on Vitor.


----------



## Walls

I see it more or less going like their first fight. He knocked him out very quickly back when Wandy actually had a chin and he is a better striker now, so it doesn't look good for him. I wouldn't put a penny on Wandy.


----------



## Dark Church

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Wait what? Is this confirmed already?


No I was just saying that is likely the next tactic used to delay Evans/Jones even further.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Pitting Vitor against Wandy is Wandy's death sentence imo. Vitor may very well hurt him badly.


----------



## Dark Church

I love how despite holding 0 wins over a top ten Middleweight everyone thinks Vitor is amazing. He is talented but lets not go overboard. Wanderlei's win over Bisping is more impressive then anything Belfort has done at 185. In fact Vitor's only quality win in recent years is Franklin and Franklin hasn't exactly been doing fantastic recently either. I think Wanderlei has a great chance at winning. Also don't forget that Vitor still has to fight Anthony Johnson first and the result of that fight may impact the Wanderlei fight.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Werdum's back in the UFC, facing Big Country at UFC 143.

So much for those Strikeforce guys staying put.


----------



## Walls

That will be interesting. Nelson is the better striker, Werdum is better on the ground with Nelson being no slouch. I also read that Anderson is reluctant to put on weight to move to 205 to face Jones, which doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Sounds like Anderson's afraid to fight anyone who could kick his ass these days, guess that's why he keeps asking to fight Bisping.


----------



## Walls

Anderson is 37, he better get all these super fights out of the way soon. The more he waits the more likely he'll lose to GSP and Jones.


----------



## -Mystery-

Helghan_Rising said:


> Sounds like Anderson's afraid to fight anyone who could kick his ass these days, guess that's why he keeps asking to fight Bisping.


You've been listening to Sonnen talk too much. 

Dana just got done saying over the weekend that Jones/Silva is nowhere on the radar and a fight with Jones means Silva is gonna have to leave 185, and we all know how Dana wants champions to clear out divisions before moving up. Fights with Sonnen and Bisping are still on the table for 2012.

By the time a possible Jones fight becomes a "reality", Silva is gonna be 38 and has been nagged by injuries in the last year so him being reluctant to move up to 205 doesn't surprise me nor should it anyone else. 

GSP/Silva is never happening, for the record.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I don't wanna come off as a Anderson Silva "hater" but Silva has about the same chance as Nick Diaz to beat GSP and about the same chance as Lyoto Machida to beat Jon Jones. What I mean by this is if GSP and Jon Jones wanna take him down and elbow/strike him for 5 rounds they can do it at will. GSP and even Jones can't take those sick Vitor Belfort highlight reel kicks or the typical Silva dynamic strikes and anchor punch he did on Forrest and Okami. We all know this. Expect Jones to beat Silva easily with wrestling by a submission like everybody else and GSP to get a hard earned decision if the super fights ever happen, which it won't.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Walls said:


> Lil'Nog would KO Wandy, for sure. I'm sure that the UFC will build a fantastic card around Wandy/Vitor, as they have to know it isn't going to last long.


What I meant to say was Vitor vs. Lil Nog is a fight that should happen sometime before one of them retire in the LHW division where Vitor used to fight in. Especially with all these future Brazil shows being talked about it should happen.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> Anderson is 37, he better get all these super fights out of the way soon. The more he waits the more likely he'll lose to GSP and Jones.


Lost to gsp!? LMAO, that's funny. Silva would KO him round 1.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I don't wanna come off as a Anderson Silva "hater" but Silva has about the same chance as Nick Diaz to beat GSP and about the same chance as Lyoto Machida to beat Jon Jones. What I mean by this is if GSP and Jon Jones wanna take him down and elbow/strike him for 5 rounds they can do it at will. GSP and even Jones can't take those sick Vitor Belfort highlight reel kicks or the typical Silva dynamic strikes and anchor punch he did on Forrest and Okami. We all know this. Expect Jones to beat Silva easily with wrestling by a submission like everybody else and GSP to get a hard earned decision if the super fights ever happen, which it won't.


Silva would still tool Jones at this stage of his career. GSP fight would depend on how he bulks up for that fight. 



PuroresuPride18 said:


> Lost to gsp!? LMAO, that's funny. Silva would KO him round 1.


wouldn't say round 1 but Silva beats GSP imo.


----------



## Walls

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Lost to gsp!? LMAO, that's funny. Silva would KO him round 1.


Anderson/GSP goes exactly like Anderson/Chael, only GSP won't be as aggressive on the ground as Chael. I say Anderson ends up on his back for 5 rounds.

Edit: Dana really is something. After firing Torres for his tweet, he says this to a fan:

Dana White
@Dicker410 learn how spell dummy!! Assassination!!! The one you spelled is what must have happened to you in prison.

:no:


----------



## Ray

Just re watched Sonnen vs. Silva yesterday. God fucking damn, Sonnen basically had that fight won if he hadn't got caught there. Such an amazing fight. Must watch for whoever hasn't watched it already.


----------



## Walls

Silva/Sonnen is my favorite fight of all time. I remember watching it the first time, I was really high. It was the most exciting thing I've ever seen. All fights should be watched high to truly experience them properly.


----------



## Ray

Walls said:


> Silva/Sonnen is my favorite fight of all time. I remember watching it the first time, I was really high. It was the most exciting thing I've ever seen. All fights should be watched high to truly experience them properly.


Haha, everything's exciting when your high.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> Silva/Sonnen is my favorite fight of all time. I remember watching it the first time, I was really high. It was the most exciting thing I've ever seen. All fights should be watched high to truly experience them properly.


Movies especially.


----------



## Walls

Movies are great when you're high, but for some reason bad acting becomes terribly apparent when you're high. You've never really heard music until you've listened to it high.

Anyway, back on topic.

Apparently, the SF Heavyweight division is being dissolved. I'm assuming they are going to take Barnett, Big Foot, Cormier and a few others and put them in the UFC. If so, that division is going to be fucking awesome.


----------



## Rush

Barnett only gets back in if he kisses ass like a pro.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Indeed. I would be shocked if Barnett is back. 

UFC doesn't need him. He has no real leverage to make himself appeal to White.


----------



## Walls

I want Barnett in the UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer

Can't wait for Brock to get back into the cage. Hyped after watching NicktheFace's videos.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Barnett will be back without question if he wins the Grand Prix, he's looked better than anyone else in the tournament.


----------



## seancarleton77

Barnett is easily the best Heavy in Strikeforce, I would even rank him ahead of former Strike Force Heavies like Overeem and Fedor. Plus he cuts a promo that will put Chael Sonnen to shame, only he's not as Patrick Bateman as Sonnen, he's actually a nice guy.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Melendez/Masvidal was easily one of the most boring fights in MMA this year. At least Masvidal stood in there with him and didn't get hurt or anything, I guess.

Masvidal punched slow and very weak at times. He just never got it going because he was scarred of Melendez haymakers that kept coming his way. Just nowhere near quick enough or strong enough to knock him out and wrestling was out of the question for most of the fight until the end when Melendez started getting tired.


----------



## Ray

So, since Reem/Lesnar is only a couple weeks ahead, what's your guys's prediction for whose going to win? I can't fairly judge this fight because I've basically watched NO Overeem fights ever so I can't contrast between him and Lesnar. And the fact that I haven't watched a Lesnar fight in so long I've completely forgotten his style and how he fights as well. 

Based on the fact that Lesnar JUST had major surgery and obviously lost alot of training time since then, I'd say Overeem is going to win because from what I've heard Overeem dominated Strikeforce earlier this year. 

But knowing Brock, he's probably training like a beast as we speak.


----------



## Rush

Overeem via KO within 2 rounds.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Rush said:


> Overeem via KO within 2 rounds.


and then he fails the post fight drug test.


----------



## Walls

seancarleton77 said:


> Barnett is easily the best Heavy in Strikeforce, I would even rank him ahead of former Strike Force Heavies like Overeem and Fedor.* Plus he cuts a promo that will put Chael Sonnen to shame*, only he's not as Patrick Bateman as Sonnen, he's actually a nice guy.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

As far as Reem/Lesnar goes, I want Lesnar to win but I'm going to pick Overeem. I think if Brock gets him down he keeps him down and that's all she wrote for Overeem. But I have this gut feeling Overeem is going to pull it off.

And shit, I forgot that SF was tonight. I always forget about anything SF related, really. From what I read, I didn't miss anything.


----------



## Noel

Cyborg's back motherfuckers. Brock is going to TKO Reem by means of standard wrestlefucking and throwing those bombs of his. Unless Overeem can catch him before the fight really goes to the ground (like Cain did), Brock is walking this one.


----------



## Rush

Wonderwall said:


> Cyborg's back motherfuckers. Brock is going to TKO Reem by means of standard wrestlefucking and throwing those bombs of his. Unless Overeem can catch him before the fight really goes to the ground (like Cain did), *Brock is walking this one*.


Garbage opinion thats pretty much par for the course on a wrestling forum (or someone who has only ever seen UFC, and Strikeforce since the Zuffa buyout).










oh yeah :side:


----------



## Helghan_Rising

Overeem by submission or uber knee.


----------



## McQueen

Brock via ground and pound IMO but its certainly possible Reem could catch him early and knock him the fuck out. Both guys pretty much have opposite skill sets and in this case i'm going to have to go with the grappler, moreso because Reem has sometimes displayed questionable stamina.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Brock "NORDIC PRIDE" Lesnar by ground and pound.










I was extremely high on Overeem since his win over Badr Hari. But now his stock has fallen way too low after the Werdum fight.


----------



## Stormbringer

I think Overeem's chin is a little suspect so I say Lesnar by TKO in the 3rd round after a dominant first two rounds.


----------



## HBK_718

Rush said:


> Garbage opinion thats pretty much par for the course on a wrestling forum (or someone who has only ever seen UFC, and Strikeforce since the Zuffa buyout).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah :side:


Overeem won't be kicking chicken legs at UFC 141.

Lesnar by TKO, round 3.


----------



## SteveMania

It's a pick 'em, whoever gets their best offense off first will win. Overeem is notoriously dead to rights fitness-wise in fights that don't go his way, and Lesnar doesn't have the experience or composure to handle an onslaught on the feet. I'm leaning towards Overeem.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> *I think Overeem's chin is a little suspect* so I say Lesnar by TKO in the 3rd round after a dominant first two rounds.


:lmao



HBK_718 said:


> Overeem won't be kicking chicken legs at UFC 141.
> 
> Lesnar by TKO, round 3.


obviously.


As Steve and McQueen said, its a close fight. I reckon Overeem will land early and often. Lesnar can't just rush in like he dod with Cain, if he picks his shot and gets Overeem on his back then he should be able to ground and pound away. Saying one fighter is going to walk through another or saying something will happen when you haven't seen Overeem fight at all is asinine.


----------



## Walls

Read today that Dana wants Anderson to end his career against either GSP or Jones. I think it's a bad idea. As more and more time passes both of those guys will have a better shot at beating him, especially Jones. I'd like him to face both of them before he's done. I always forget Anderson is 37, so whenever retirement talks come up I always have to remind myself so I don't think people are crazy. It would be insane if he Couture'd it and went to 47. Imagine that bad motherfucker ruling shit for another 10 years? Would be insane. Although realistically, I think as he got older his losses would start to pile up as the new generation of guys come in.


----------



## Rush

Yeah but Couture didn't start in MMA until he was 34. In fact, Anderson started his MMA career only a month after Couture.


----------



## Walls

I know, but he still went a really long time. Randy is a freak, though. I think Anderson will retire out of boredom before anything else. Or maybe after Chael smashes him it will light a fire under him, who knows. It's gotta get boring when you're entire life is training and you've only been tested once in 5 years.


----------



## Stormbringer

You're right Walls next stop for Silva fighting 2game guys in one night! NO AT ONE TIME!

Could you imagine Leben and Griffin taking on Silva at the same time, it would be awesome!


----------



## Walls

I would pay to see that. He'd still probably win.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

UFC 141 is free on XBL, probably in standard def though.


----------



## Walls

Amazingly, Overeem passed his piss test and Reem/Brock will go on as planned. Reem must have a piss guy or something.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Helghan_Rising said:


> UFC 141 is free on XBL, probably in standard def though.


It's free to the first 25,000 people who order it in HD or SD. Since it's been up for like 8 hours now, those 25,000 spots are probably taken up.

I got it in HD. PUMPED! 8*D


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey Damage said:


> It's free to the first 25,000 people who order it in HD or SD. Since it's been up for like 8 hours now, those 25,000 spots are probably taken up.
> 
> I got it in HD. PUMPED! 8*D


I was able to get it in HD as of like 4 pm EST.

Free PPV aside, the app looks sick as fuck.


----------



## TCE

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU guys and your 360's hahaha.

Wonder when they're going to put this kind of shit up for PS3 users.


----------



## TCE

Walls said:


> Movies are great when you're high, but for some reason bad acting becomes terribly apparent when you're high. You've never really heard music until you've listened to it high.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic.
> 
> Apparently, the SF Heavyweight division is being dissolved. I'm assuming they are going to take Barnett, Big Foot, Cormier and a few others and put them in the UFC. If so, that division is going to be fucking awesome.


I think they would bring all the HW's from Strikeforce over and give them atleast one fight to see how they do.

If they don't, I think they should definitely bring in Barnett, Cormier, Big Foot, Kharitonov, Griggs, hell even Mike Kyle back in the UFC will be an exciting addition.

I'm stoked that Werdum is back in also.


----------



## Walls

Werdum is going to get owned by the upper guys in the division but should do well against up and comers.


----------



## Stormbringer

Diaz is gonna beat Cerrone who's with me?


----------



## Walls

I think Cerrone is going to stop Diaz. It's going to be a hell of a fight. Cerrone by TKO.


----------



## nazzac

Donald Ce-ro-ne will take this by decision.


----------



## Stormbringer

XBL isn't have a picture who is the guy Nam Phan is fighting?


----------



## Walls

He's facing Jim Hettes.


----------



## Emarosa

Cerrone will mix wrestling and strikes. He'll round steal for sure, it's up to Diaz to make him shoot early in rounds so he has more time to work something off his back.


----------



## Walls

lol, Dan Hardy is calling out Matt Hughes. Another 3 rounds of Hardy on his back if that fight happens.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wow. Calling out Matt Hughes?

Hardy is mentally broken.


----------



## Walls

I wouldn't be surprised if Hughes tapped him, just to prove a point. Anyway, watched the Countdown to 141, it was actually really good. It focused a lot on Overeem, which makes sense. The highlight of the episode though had to be from Nate Diaz "I don't see him knocking that many people out...Dennis Siver is 5'5....what the hell?"

:lmao

Anyways, here's the link if you guys want to watch it: http://www.fightcove.com/video-countdown-to-ufc-141-lesnar-vs-overeem/


----------



## T3H~L3X

> "I'm done with the guy. He and I have no business. He's cold product. He's like jheri curls and Pepsi Clear. He's yesterday's news. I destroyed this guy back when he was tough. That was years ago. He's so far over the hill and so far past his prime that it's not worth talking about.
> 
> I'm going to become the No. 1 contender on January 28th and despite what you may think, I'm not going to use that voucher to fight Anderson Silva. I'll be looking at (Jon) Jones, (Junior) dos Santos and possibly (Georges) St. Pierre. I will take that voucher to Dana White and pick one of those three guys. My time with Anderson is done.


Oh Chael how I love thy.... the guy is gold.


----------



## Dub

Chael is BOSS.


----------



## Ray

So fucking stoked for 141. Just watched the countdown to it, and it's got me thinking of the actual fight between Lesnar and Overeem. Lesnars part convinced me that he's training better (and if you've read his book, you know he trains like a fucking beast, and basically doesn't call it a day until he's reached his complete limit). He's swimming and training in the water a bit, which I would think would REALLY increase the speed of his striking, take downs, and moving around the octagon (Lesnar was already great at Takedowns, the guy came at you like a bullet).

On the other hand, Overeem is basically unbeatable at Heavyweight. He's AMAZING in striking, he's fast, he has good cardio, and he's a guillotine submission machine. 

I was going for Overeem before I watched the countdown, and I still think Overeem will win it. But goddamn, I think Lesnar's chances of winning actually increased massively in my mind after watching the countdown. As for the countdown, whoever hasn't watched it yet needs to watch it. UFC knows how to hype up their fights, and I can easily see this fight drawing atleast in between 1 Mill to 2 Mill because of the buildup.


----------



## Walls

psx71 said:


> So fucking stoked for 141. Just watched the countdown to it, and it's got me thinking of the actual fight between Lesnar and Overeem. Lesnars part convinced me that he's training better (and if you've read his book, you know he trains like a fucking beast, and basically doesn't call it a day until he's reached his complete limit). He's swimming and training in the water a bit, which I would think would REALLY increase the speed of his striking, take downs, and moving around the octagon (Lesnar was already great at Takedowns, the guy came at you like a bullet).
> 
> On the other hand, *Overeem is basically unbeatable at Heavyweight*. He's AMAZING in striking, he's fast, *he has good cardio*, and he's a guillotine submission machine.
> 
> I was going for Overeem before I watched the countdown, and I still think Overeem will win it. But goddamn, I think Lesnar's chances of winning actually increased massively in my mind after watching the countdown. As for the countdown, whoever hasn't watched it yet needs to watch it. UFC knows how to hype up their fights, and I can easily see this fight drawing atleast in between 1 Mill to 2 Mill because of the buildup.



No to both of those. He barely got past Werdum in his last fight and his cardio is questionable at best. When you have that much muscle on you, you need to feed those muscles. I think the longer it goes, the more it favors Lesnar. Especially if he gets him to the ground and can grind Overeem for awhile. Classic striker/grappler fight. If it stays standing, Brock is fucked. Goes to the ground, Reem is fucked.


----------



## McQueen

Agree with everything Walls posted. If Brock tries to stand with Reem hes taking a nap but he should shoot right away and take care of him on the ground, unless Brock gets caught in a Guillotine or something of that nature hes likely going to grind Reem down and finish him.


----------



## Walls

Brock's got a giant goddamn head and with his freak strength on top of it, it wouldn't surprise me if he could just pop out of Reem's Guillotine attempts. Another thing, when Brock shoots he doesn't keep his head off to the side like normal guys do, he pushes forward with his head in their chest to move them back better, he basically just gorilla fucks them to the ground. And because of that, it will be hard for Reem to catch Lesnar.

One thing that I always forget about is that Brock has only had 7 MMA fights. That's fucking nuts, especially considering the people he's fought and how successful he's been. Rogan has talked a bunch of times before about how they rushed Lesnar too quickly due to his name and if it were up to him he would have brought him up slowly and let him develop and I have to agree with him. He got thrown to the wolves right out of the gate and the fact that he's been as successful as he's been is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Dub

I dont think this fight will go pass the first round, these two motherfuckers are gonna be charging at each other. I do agree tho that Lesnar best chance is on the ground.


----------



## Walls

I'm looking forward to Diaz/Cerrone just as much as Reem/Lesnar. The weigh ins for Cerrone/Diaz are going to be very interesting.


----------



## Dub

They should let Cerrone fight with the cowboy hat on:side:


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/373268/Chael-Sonnen-Im-done-with-Silva-give-me-GSP-JDS-or-JBJ/

That's the link to the OTR/Chael interview, the new one. Sonnen is amazing.


----------



## -Mystery-

T3H~L3X said:


> Oh Chael how I love thy.... the guy is gold.


It's funny because Jones and JDS would embarrass Chael just as badly as Silva.


----------



## T3H~L3X

If you mean getting tossed on their asses for four and a half round before getting lucky with a submission then making every excuse to get out of giving the man a well deserved rematch then yes embarrassing indeed. Silva has done everything he can to keep from staring Sonnen in the eye across the cage one more time. But in a few weeks after Munoz is beat, he'll have no choice.


----------



## DR JUPES

T3H~L3X said:


> If you mean getting tossed on their asses for four and a half round before getting lucky with a submission then making every excuse to get out of giving the man a well deserved rematch then yes embarrassing indeed. Silva has done everything he can to keep from staring Sonnen in the eye across the cage one more time. But in a few weeks after Munoz is beat, he'll have no choice.


i wonder how Sonnen would do against Silva if he didn't cheat though?


----------



## -Mystery-

T3H~L3X said:


> If you mean getting tossed on their asses for four and a half round before getting lucky with a submission then making every excuse to get out of giving the man a well deserved rematch then yes embarrassing indeed. Silva has done everything he can to keep from staring Sonnen in the eye across the cage one more time. But in a few weeks after Munoz is beat, he'll have no choice.


Getting lucky with a sub? You know how many times Chael has been subbed by a triangle choke alone? There's no luck in subbing Chael with a triangle. Dude just flat out sucks at defending against it.

Silva isn't ducking Chael. He has no reason to and when he puts Chael to sleep inside 2 rounds in the summer, you'll see. 

But hey, continue to listen and believe the nonsense Chael spews anytime he opens his mouth.


----------



## Myers

I am still curious if Chael will try and juice himself before his re-match with Silva :side:. Silva has only 2-3 fights max left and one of those will be chael as long as he can continue to win. Chael will eventually become MW champ as long as he doesn't have to fight Silva or Maia.


----------



## McQueen

Chael is fighting himself next?


----------



## Myers

What are you talking about :lmao


----------



## McQueen

You tell me Capt. Edit function. :side:


----------



## Walls

It does seem like Anderson wants nothing to do with Chael, tbh. And not because he beat him already. I don't think Anderson liked the way Chael handled him on the ground and he handled him standing as well. I could easily see Chael tagging Anderson and catching him off guard and finishing him.


----------



## Dub

I cant picture Anderson ever being off guard, but it would be shocking nonetheless.


----------



## Walls

He dropped Anderson I believe twice standing, that's catching him off guard. I guarantee you Anderson didn't think Chael would be able to do that to him.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> He dropped Anderson I believe twice standing, that's catching him off guard. I guarantee you Anderson didn't think Chael would be able to do that to him.


Thing is though, 2nd time around he'd be better prepared for it.

And to another point. Lol at Sonnen challenging Bones, does Chael have a death wish or something

That is of course, if he was serious. Cause he may be trolling


----------



## Walls

I think he would do better against Jones than most think, but Jones beats him for sure.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I think he would do better against Jones than most think, but Jones beats him for sure.


Chael would shoot a double, and get stuffed. He will press Jon, but gets taken down, pounded then submitted.

Just my opinion. Chael is a fantastic fighter, but he should stay at Middleweight and focus on beating Munoz.


----------



## McQueen

I think Jones would demolish Chael personally.


----------



## Ray

So.....why does Chael wanna move up or down weight classes? He made one mistake in his last fight against Silva by getting caught in the submission, and he was close then anyone has or will be to beating Silva...


----------



## Stormbringer

He's just talking tough until he gets back at Silva.


----------



## Walls

I'm going to cry if Chael loses to Munoz.


----------



## -Mystery-

Walls said:


> It does seem like Anderson wants nothing to do with Chael, tbh. And not because he beat him already. I don't think Anderson liked the way Chael handled him on the ground and he handled him standing as well.* I could easily see Chael tagging Anderson and catching him off guard and finishing him.*


Silva took about 400 punches from Chael and didn't have a scratch on him. Chael doesn't have the power to KO or TKO Silva.


----------



## Walls

He dropped Silva twice standing and those punches from the guard weren't full strength anyway or else he wouldn't have been able to do it for 4 and a half rounds. Not many people knock guys out while in their opponents guard. And so what if Anderson didn't have a scratch on him? Brazilian leather skin for you.


----------



## seancarleton77

Silva won the fight, Chael beat his ass up until that point, why are people still arguing? It was a close enough fight to warrant a rematch and after Munoz is beat into near retirement we'll get one. No one expects Chael to fight Junior or even Bones, Chael's just bullshitting so he stays relevant.


----------



## Rush

Silva wasn't beat up. His face was pristine, throwing pitter patter punches on the ground is a Jon Fitch style which Sonnen almost used to get the belt.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush said:


> Silva wasn't beat up. His face was pristine, throwing pitter patter punches on the ground is a Jon Fitch style which Sonnen almost used to get the belt.


So getting tagged and dropped a couple times is pitter patter? Look Silva was humbled and Sonnen was caught its a push, let it go.


----------



## Rush

They weren't hard shots that stumbled Silva. If Sonnen had any power he should've finished Silva well before getting his ass caught in yet another submission.


----------



## seancarleton77

You guys should listen to Joe Rogan, not everyone has hands of stone that can put you to sleep if they land, but that doesn't make them any less of an affective fighter, hell Faber has crazy Knockout power, and Cruz still bested him. Some fighters use an accumulation of punches and other strikes to wear a guy down and out work him, others fight like they came out of Enter the Dragon. Educate yourselves.


----------



## Rush

seancarleton77 said:


> You guys should listen to Joe Rogan, not everyone has hands of stone that can put you to sleep if they land, but that doesn't make them any less of an affective fighter, hell Faber has crazy Knockout power, and Cruz still bested him. Some fighters use an accumulation of punches and other strikes to wear a guy down and out work him, others fight like they came out of Enter the Dragon. Educate yourselves.


No one is arguing to the contrary. Would you say Cruz 'beats up' on his opponants? Heck no. Does he dominate fights? Heck yes. You can dominate an MMA fight without doing much damage, look at Jon Fitch.


----------



## Walls

Speaking of Fitch, no one is talking about this fight on Friday against Hendricks. Hendricks is a step down for Fitch and I expect to see him handle him completely. I know there aren't a lot of Fitch lovers on here but I love to watch him fight so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Stormbringer

Fitch doesn't press the action enough for me to care about his fights.


----------



## Walls

I get why people don't like him and I too think he should try and finish fights more often but he fights smart and if you can't get out from under him, tough shit.


----------



## T-C

Fitch presses the action fine, he is just far too happy to control rather than entertain. He should finish Hendricks though.


----------



## Ray

The only Fitch fight I've ever watched is Fitch vs. BJ Penn earlier this year.

I thought it was meh in all honesty. Although I remember GSP answering his questions on Facebook. On of the questions was "Who was your toughest opponent in your career" and his reply was Jon Fitch. I guess he was good back then?


----------



## Walls

GSP beat the fuck out of Fitch for 5 rounds.


----------



## Rush

I like Fitch, well its more that i respect him. He fights his fight and just generally dominates. He's hard to finish as well, like in the GSP fight where he was a human punching bag for 25mins.


----------



## seancarleton77

Sonnen's line about the Armenian Holocaust in his OTR interview is my favourite Chael Sonnen quote.


----------



## TCE

Does anyone here use Tapology? If you do post your picks... It's pretty cool, as the event goes live, your scores on the png image you posted update live as well. So say Cerrone KO's Diaz in the first round and you happened to pick that on your predictions, it'll put an automatic tick next to the winner, outcome and round. It's class. Here is mine:


----------



## Emarosa

lol fitch.

Never getting another title shot as long as Dana's in charge.


----------



## seancarleton77

Cerrone tapping Diaz!?! what the fuck! Decision, KO, flying cartwheel kick knock out all within the realm of possibility, but as good as Cowboy is there is probably a single digit chance he gets the sub.


If Fitch tries to finish Hendrix when he has dominant position instead of holding the man like he just fucked him, he may actually get a Title shot.


----------



## TCE

^LOL.

Here is something I just put together in Photoshop.


----------



## Walls

lol at Cerrone tapping Diaz. It could happen, I guess, but the likelihood is very slim.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma




----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Reem gonna beat Lesnar IMO, gonna be great.


----------



## Walls

I love Chael but that makes him look stupid.


----------



## Ray

Emarosa said:


> lol fitch.
> 
> Never getting another title shot as long as Dana's in charge.


No kidding :lmao


----------



## RKing85

So excited for the 13-14 hours straight of MMA. UFC and Dream back to back.

Tim Sylvia in a pro wrestling match!!! If that doesn't get you pumped for Dream, I don't know what will.


----------



## TCE

Lol Nate Diaz just whacked off Cerrone's hat and pushed him at the press conference. I think Cerrone was talking shit though before hand. Wonder what the weigh ins will be like tomorrow.


----------



## TCE

Oh and Miguel Torres is back according to Ariel Helwani's Twitter.


----------



## DR JUPES

Miguel is back so i think RUSH's tweet to Dana worked. also Shields is contemplating returning to middleweight where he is clearly better suited and i love to see him out wrestle and beat Sonnen and maybe even fight Silva?


----------



## T-C

There is no way he out wrestles Sonnen. Get a grip.


----------



## Walls

DR JUPES said:


> Miguel is back so i think RUSH's tweet to Dana worked. also Shields is contemplating returning to middleweight where he is clearly better suited and i love to see him *out wrestle and beat Sonnen *and maybe even fight Silva?


:lmao

He may sub Chael but he isn't going to out wrestle him.

Anyway:






OSHIT, IT'S ON.


----------



## T-C

I can't fucking wait for that fight.


----------



## king of scotland

Does Nate Diaz realize he is about to get his ass handed to him by the Cowboy?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

No, he doesn't.


----------



## DR JUPES

T-C said:


> There is no way he out wrestles Sonnen. Get a grip.





Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> He may sub Chael but he isn't going to out wrestle him.
> 
> Anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OSHIT, IT'S ON.


Shields is a fantastic wrestler, more than capable of beating Sonnen on the ground. also he'd be more than able to make him tap. i'm sure if Sonnen gets on the testosterone hype again he could dominate Shields though i guess. well.


----------



## T-C

He could tap him yea, but there is no way he is close to Sonnen's wrestling.


----------



## Walls

DR JUPES said:


> Shields is a fantastic wrestler, more than capable of beating Sonnen on the ground. also he'd be more than able to make him tap. i'm sure if Sonnen gets on the testosterone hype again he could dominate Shields though i guess. well.


Not a chance Shields out wrestles Chael. Chael could get caught while in Shields' guard, for sure, but that's about it.


----------



## DR JUPES

i'm pulling for this fight and if you two lose (Shields win) you have to leave the UFC thread, however if i lose i'm leaving the forum.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Diaz by close decision. I really can't see Cerrone doing enough to win that fight and while Nate isn't Nick standing but as long as he doesn't get careless which I can't see happening then he'll have no problem standing in with Cerrone who he's bigger then.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Brock "NORDIC PRIDE" Lesnar takes this via having Thor & Odin behind him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Alistair Overeem has been grounded and pounded out before as Light Heavyweight. This could be a really easy fight if Alistair has no answer for Brock's ground and pound and has no jiu jitsu game to counter anything Brock is doing. If Alistair matches Brocks strength and possess more stamina and heart then with his punching power he's going to fuck up Brock really bad. The only chance Brock has is to get Alistair on his back and Alistair completely wiping out his energy and getting his ass whooped like what happened to Frank Mir. The thing with Mir is this has happened to Mir in the past not just to Brock Lesnar where he gets gassed out going for the same two submissions over and over again predictably trying to catch him a little bit faster each time and failing. So it's not really Lesnar in that second fight it was Mir who lost the fight more than Lesnar won it. Couture's chin had always been questionable and Lesnar caught him with a elbow and just started and didn't stop with the punches which caught Couture off guard. Shane Carwinn tired out. Overeem won't let any of that happen because Overeem has no weaknesses compared to Lesnar. 

Yeah I'm gonna pick Alistair Overeem to win by third round knockout because punch fright will catch up to him. Alistair Overeem is a true MMA fighter like BJ Penn, GSP, Anderson Silva, Frank Mir, and Chuck Liddell where striking comes first and then he could embarass your little boy big all american cache wrestling skills after your already rocked or embarass your black belt BJJ skills in the same regard. Wrestling hasn't been a intimidating thing in MMA since Randy Couture got knocked out by Chuck Liddell and Matt Hughes got submitted in the first round to BJ Penn after being overwhelmed by Penn's punching power. The thing with Anderson Silva getting taken down so much by Chael Sonnen is because he has poor take down defense. Instead of wasting time and energy like Vitor Belfort has known to do in his fights with Couture, Anderson Silva simply just goes down and opens up elbows and puts him into his guard.


----------



## Walls

Mir didn't gas against Lesnar at all, Lesnar just beast fucked him because he was so pissed off. That's one of my favorite beat downs ever and I like Mir a lot. I love Lesnar but I have a feeling Overeem pulls it off. I want Lesnar to win, though. Lesnar/JDS would be very interesting as it's basically Brock/Overeem 2.0 .


----------



## Rush

This fight isn't lasting more than 2 rounds. I'm backing Overeem by 2nd round KO but it could easily go the other way.


----------



## Dub

I think it wont go past the first round.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Fuck it, Lesnar and Cerrone ftw.


----------



## Walls

So I thought about it for a bit and here's my picks for tomorrow:

Reem by TKO, round 2
Cerrone by TKO, round 1
Fitch by Descision
Gustafsson by TKO, round 2
Phan by Descision 

The undercard is really good too, looking forward to everything. Diaz/Cerrone is going to be fucking crazy.


----------



## lil' Jimmy

Walls said:


> So I thought about it for a bit and here's my picks for tomorrow:
> 
> Reem by TKO, round 2
> Cerrone by TKO, round 1
> Fitch by Descision
> Gustafsson by TKO, round 2
> Phan by Descision
> 
> The undercard is really good too, looking forward to everything. Diaz/Cerrone is going to be fucking crazy.


Agree with all of this but think Reem will get the TKO in the 1st and Cerrone in the 2nd. Cerrone/Diaz FOTN for sure.


----------



## Rush

i'm backing Hettes over Phan.


----------



## Myers

Overeem by TKO Rd 2
Cerrone by Decision
Fitch by Decision
Gustafasson by TKO RD 3
Hettes by Decision


----------



## brian8448

My gut feeling is Brock gets embarrassed in this fight and takes another long absence from MMA.


----------



## Myers

He only took long absences due to his diverticulitis.


----------



## S-Mac

Overeem by KO round 3
Cowboy by Decision 
Fitch by decision


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

So fucking excited for 141


----------



## RKing85

as I said before, I am so excited for UFC/Dream back to back. Not going to be leaving my desk except for piss breaks and to answer the door when my pizza comes. watch the fights on my laptop and tv and be on the message boards on my desktop.

I got Overeem, Cerrone, Gustaffson, Fitch, and Phan in the UFC PPV fights.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Lesnar, TKO Round 2.
Cerrone, TKO Round 3.
Fitch, Decision.
Gustaffson, Decision.
Hettes, Sub Round 2.


----------



## brian8448

Myers said:


> He only took long absences due to his diverticulitis.


I really doubt he is "100%" as he says right now, he doesn't seem convincing. If he loses badly I would think he would blame his diverticulitis for it and try to further solve his health problems.


----------



## Dub

> ‘Cowboy’ Cerrone said: “I’m not getting paid to fight today. I get paid on Friday when it counts. Let’s see if he’s brave enough to swat my hat off on Friday. Let’s see if he even comes close. Today, I acted like a professional. Friday, I’m gonna make him pay.”


COWBOY


----------



## McQueen

Thats a badass quote.

I think Brock will win in rd 2 via ground and pound TKO for the record. Should be a fun fight.


----------



## Walls

:lmao @ Rogan's face. That's a fucking viking right there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Overeem by TKO Round 2
Diaz and Cerrone goes to a Draw
Hendrix by submission Round 3
Vladimir Matyushenko by decision
Nam Phan by Submission round 1
Junior Assunção by submission round 3
Danny Castillo by decision
Sean Pierson by decision
Jacob Volkman by KO round 1
Manvel Gamburyan by TKO round 3


----------



## king of scotland

Holy shit, Brock is looking scary.


----------



## Lm2

i hope to see brock get the W and same with diaz and Fitch even tho i could see hendricks out striking fitch i doubt hell even get the chance as hell get grapplefucked all night


----------



## seancarleton77

Overeem got BIG, what did put on nearly 10 lbs. since his last fight, having said that Lesnar is a monster. Should be a good fight, or at least a very short and very violent fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

legendmaker2 said:


> i hope to see brock get the W and same with diaz and Fitch even tho i could see hendricks out striking fitch i doubt hell even get the chance as hell get grapplefucked all night


Well if BJ Penn could fight Fitch to a draw I think any wrestler on the level of Fitch can be beaten in any way on any given night. The thing that I question thou with Hendricks is his stand up game. Sure he's had some big knockouts but will his punching power be quick enough to knock out Fitch because surely Fitch will find a way to beat him wrestling I'd think and will probably get some big take downs too. The judges will favor Fitch no doubt about it.


----------



## Rated R™

The Weigh-In's were neat, I marked when Brock showed up all pissed and left right away, just down to business for tomorrow.

I'm going with Lesnar 2nd Round KO.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Are the preliminary fights still shown on Facebook or is it Spike TV now?


----------



## Lm2

For The Win said:


> Are the preliminary fights still shown on Facebook or is it Spike TV now?


i know the diego nunes fight is on facebook.


----------



## Lm2

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Well if BJ Penn could fight Fitch to a draw I think any wrestler on the level of Fitch can be beaten in any way on any given night. The thing that I question thou with Hendricks is his stand up game. Sure he's had some big knockouts but will his punching power be quick enough to knock out Fitch because surely Fitch will find a way to beat him wrestling I'd think and will probably get some big take downs too. The judges will favor Fitch no doubt about it.


and i agree after re thinking what i said, fitch can only win if he takes it to the ground i hope hendricks knocks him out tho but i think fitch will win


----------



## Liam Miller

Walls said:


> :lmao @ Rogan's face. That's a fucking viking right there.



Rogan lmao.

Would love to see Lesnar donkey kong the reem tonight.


----------



## Stad

Can't wait to watch Overeem destroy Lesnar tonight, going with a first round KO.


----------



## TCE

I am hyped for this card. The main event is going to be great, Diaz/Cerrone could easily be FOTY potential. Phan is on this card, he is extremely exciting. Gustafsson/Matyushenko, another fight that has FOTN written all over it. Plus all the prelims, this is going to be a hell of a card in my opinion.


----------



## will94

Apparently, there's some controversy because Mario Yamasaki made a prediction that Lesnar/Overeem won't go past the first round. Problem with that, is he's the ref for the fight. Interesting that people are making a big deal out of it, although it could lead to some fun arguments if he has to stop the fight in the first round.



> "I think it's going to be great," Yamasaki said today on MMA Junkie Radio. "Two big guys in a huge fight. Brock Lesnar is pretty aggressive, so this fight is going to go really fast. I don't know which way, but I don't think it goes past the first round."


----------



## T-C

Tempted to stay up for this one, mainly because I'm off work and I really want to see Diaz/Cerrone. I think I will


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Pray to Odin for Lesnar's victory over overreem!


----------



## Dub

will94 said:


> Apparently, there's some controversy because Mario Yamasaki made a prediction that Lesnar/Overeem won't go past the first round. Problem with that, is he's the ref for the fight. Interesting that people are making a big deal out of it, although it could lead to some fun arguments if he has to stop the fight in the first round.


Alot of people think it wont go past the first round, its not a big deal.


----------



## king of scotland

Yep, won't go past the first round with Overrated laying on his back wondering why he took the fight with Lesnar.


----------



## Scott_90

Really not interested in these Featherweight fights in the slightest. I wish they'd go back to the original divisions of 155-265. The Flyweight division that is one its way is going to take it to a new low.

Really hope Lesnar, Cerrone and Fitch get wins tonight.


----------



## Rush

Scott_90 said:


> Really not interested in these Featherweight fights in the slightest. I wish they'd go back to the original divisions of 155-265. The Flyweight division that is one its way is going to take it to a new low.


not sure if serious. Watch some WEC and get educated you dropkick.


----------



## Mikey Damage

seriously.

the lighter classes are just as exciting as the heavier classes.


----------



## Scott_90

Is this an internet thing in general, wanting to see smaller guys like Daniel Bryan and Urijah Faber as opposed to Heavyweights like Cena and Lesnar? Genuine question. Kinda perculiar. For the record, I LOVE the 155 division. I just think 145 is too much and anything less is just ridiculous for me.


----------



## McQueen

No, Bantamweight/flyweight etc stuff is generally pretty good thus people enjoy it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I don't prefer the lighter weight classes, but I certainly enjoy them. Immensely so.


----------



## Rush

Urijah Faber is a fucking gun. It has nothing to do with size, it has to do with style.


----------



## Scott_90

McQueen said:


> No, Bantamweight/flyweight etc stuff is generally pretty good thus people enjoy it.


I'm not trying to use this as the reason for me not liking it but its pretty much accepted that the 135/145 divisions have been dissapointing in terms of buyrates and ratings for free-tv. UFC is going to end up like Boxing with a different title for every couple of lbs, it's so dumb.


----------



## McQueen

Oh yay the ratings argument. As a fan you should be most concerned with seeing a good fight, not if Faber vs Cruz III gets a million buyrates. Let Dana & co. worry about that shit. Good fights can happen in every division, so why give them a spot on the PPV.


----------



## Rush

ratings argument? jesus christ dude. do you like the sport or are you just a fan because its the popular thing currently.


----------



## T-C

It's mainly because the talent level in the lower divisions is generally better. There will be some sloppy stuff in the main event.


----------



## Stad

king of scotland said:


> Yep, won't go past the first round with Overrated laying on his back wondering why he took the fight with Lesnar.


Other way around, Lesnar = Overrated.


----------



## Stad

Looking forward to Dream's event after UFC as well, lots of pro wrestling matches on the card as well.

1. Hideo Tokoro vs. Yusup Saadulaev (MMA - DREAM BW GP Reserve Bout)
2. Masakazu Imanari vs. Antonio Banuelos (MMA - DREAM BW GP Semifinals)
3. Bibiano Fernandes vs. Rodolfo Marques (MMA - DREAM BW GP Semifinals)
4. Megumi Fujii vs. Karla Benitez (MMA)
5. Tatsuya Kawajiri vs. Kazuyuki Miyata (MMA)
6. Hayato "Mach" Sakurai vs. Ryo Chonan (MMA)
7. Masaaki Noiri vs. Kengo Sonoda (Kickboxing)
8. Yuta Kubo vs. Nils Widlund (Kickboxing)
9. Josh Barnett vs. Hideki Suzuki (Pro Wrestling)
10. Yuichiro Nagashima vs. Katsunori Kikuno (Mixed: Two rounds: R1 kickboxing, R2 MMA) 
11. Fernandes-Marques vs. Imanari-Banuelos (MMA - DREAM BW GP Finals)
12. Tim Sylvia vs. Jerome LeBanner(Pro Wrestling)
13. Kazuyuki Fujita vs. Peter Aerts (Pro Wrestling)
14. Kazushi Sakuraba, Katsuyori Shibata vs. Shinichi Suzukawa, Atsushi Sawada (Pro Wrestling)
15. Hiroyuki Takaya vs. Takeshi "Lion" Inoue (MMA - DREAM Featherweight Title)
16. Shinya Aoki vs. Satoru Kitaoka (MMA - DREAM Lightweight Title)
17. Fedor Emelianenko vs. Satoshi Ishii (MMA)


----------



## Dub

that was a sick crane kick by Kim


----------



## PuroresuPride18

stadw0n306 said:


> Other way around, Lesnar = Overrated.


overrem = Overroids/overrated.


----------



## Stad

PuroresuPride18 said:


> overrem = Overroids/overrated.


How is he on roids if he has never tested positive? got proof? didn't think so.


----------



## Rush

Fighters can cycle on and off roids effectively. That being said, Overeem to win please.


----------



## Rush

who called that? Me, Myers? yeah thats right. Hettes ftw 8*D


----------



## Theproof

Despite being pretty one sided that fight wasn't that bad. I was pulling for Pham only because I could care less for both fighters and decided to root for the underdog.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

WAR Alexander Gustafsson. Two Nordic victors tonight .


----------



## Rush

Theproof said:


> Despite being pretty one sided that fight was that bad. I was pulling for Pham only because I could care less for both fighters and decided to root for the underdog.


Hettes was the underdog heading into the fight. That fight was also excellent, what on earth did you not like about it?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

anybody got a free stream for the PPV? thanks


----------



## Theproof

Rush said:


> Hettes was the underdog heading into the fight. That fight was also excellent, what on earth did you not like about it?


lol my bad man. I didn't mean to say "that bad". I meant to say "wasn't that bad".

I know Hettes was the underdog but Pham was getting his ass kicked for most of the fight so I decided to pull for him. I actually liked the fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'd like to see Jim Hetes fight Kenny Florian. If he could beat somebody like that the same way he did to Nam Phan then I'll get on his bandwaggon too but for right now I think that was the example of a guy trying to just box in Nam Phan who was overwhelmed by the strength and skill set of the UFC rookie. The ground and pound of Hetes was great and all but it was merely the positioning and he was starting to get tired too because of it.


----------



## Rush

ah right fair enough. 

caboose - http://www.firstrowsports.tv/sport/boxing-wwe-ufc.html


----------



## Theproof

This streams pretty good too

http://fight-hd.iwtb.be/stream/streams2.html

Just make sure to use channel 1


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

thanks


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Fitch/Henricks next. Fitch must be favourite here imo but there's always a chance...

And 10 seconds later, that comes to light. BOOM!


----------



## Stad

HOLY FUCK! LOL


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

OH MY FUCKING GOD!!!!!


----------



## PuroresuPride18

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Theproof

I know Fitch gets a lot of people upset and bored with his "grinding" style of fighting but you gotta respect the man for getting the job done on so many occasions. Also gotta love the guy for coming out of San Jose which is only about 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## Theproof

WTF!!! Nooo!!!


----------



## Rush

That was a beastly left from Hendricks. This fight was a no win for Fitch. It was someone he should've beaten and now, right back down the card.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> That was a beastly left from Hendricks. This fight was a no win for Fitch. It was someone he should've beaten and now, right back down the card.


Or possible out of the UFC. We know how much Dana hates his style


----------



## CamillePunk

nazzac said:


> Or possible out of the UFC. We know how much Dana hates his style


Wonder why


----------



## The Tony

What time will the Lesnar fight start?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Nam Phan should've did that to Jimy Hetes rock the "kids" world LOL.


----------



## Striketeam

I guess Fitch isn't getting that title shot huh. lol


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Tony316 said:


> What time will the Lesnar fight start?


The event has already started, but as far as the fight, not yet. It all depends on the next fight and how fast it goes. But I'm expecting in the next 15-30 minutes.


----------



## The Tony

PuroresuPride18 said:


> The event has already started, but as far as the fight, not yet. It all depends on the next fight and how fast it goes. But I'm expecting in the next 15-30 minutes.


So I guess Diaz vs Ceronne will start in the next 10 minutes?


----------



## Rush

nazzac said:


> Or possible out of the UFC. We know how much Dana hates his style


14-2-1 in the UFC, yeah Dana is dumb. Not dumb enough to cut a guy like Fitch who wins a hell of a lot.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> 14-2-1 in the UFC, yeah Dana is dumb. Not dumb enough to cut a guy like Fitch who wins a hell of a lot.


But he has stated so many times how much he hates his style. I wouldn't be surprised to see him get cut, but i don't think he will.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

nazzac said:


> But he has stated so many times how much he hates his style. I wouldn't be surprised to see him get cut, but i don't think he will.


Even if Dana hates somebody if they win as much as Fitch does I can't see him cutting him unless he lost 4 fights in a row or something crazy like that. Most of the names that every UFC fan should know either get cut over something not related to losing or ask for their release to pursue other interests. For example Tim Sylvia asked for his release to try to do movies or tv shows but that flopped and now he's out of a job in UFC. Same thing goes with Ken Shamrock who was washed up as he got the retirement treatment with his third loss to Tito Ortiz. I'm pretty sure that even Tank Abbott got released because he was blamed over the brawl that occurred in his cut injury to Cabbage Cabrera and he took the blame for everything but Cabbage was released after just one more fight anyways. Sometimes it's all just a matter of the contract too. It all depends but nobody is just going to get cut because they are boring or lost one or two in a row.


----------



## Stad

OH SHIT, HERE WE GO!!

WAR CERRONE!


----------



## Theproof

Let's go Donald! Down with the Diaz brothers!


----------



## Rush

I think Cerrone is going to win, and i love the guy but i'm backing Diaz. He's such a twat its great.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Diaz brothers are my boys right there.


----------



## Theproof

Rush said:


> I think Cerrone is going to win, and i love the guy but i'm backing Diaz. He's such a twat its great.


I'll admit that it's gonna be hard rooting against somebody that comes out with one of my favorite songs of all time.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Overeem is going to murder Lesnar tonight.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

hahaha. OR NOT


----------



## Theproof

Fuck yeah! We got a fight on our hands guys!


----------



## Theproof

WTF? Cerrone needs to start using some damn movement!


----------



## Rush

Diaz just absolutely picking Cerrone apart. Combo after combo, he's landing at will.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Nate is no joke.


----------



## Stad

Sick tilt.


----------



## Rush

Diaz should get the decision.


----------



## Theproof

Diaz really improved his striking. He's a lot more accurate.


----------



## Theproof

Here we go!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Diaz win unsurprising. He was almost lethal with those combos. Phenomenal striking by him fairplay.


----------



## Stormbringer

Can't wait to see Nick do the same to Condit!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I think Nate just did enough to earn the next title shot. If you look at the lightweight title picutre Guillard lost to Lauzon, Guida lost to Henderson who's fighting for the title next. Nate was beaten by Rory MacDonald not too long ago but that was a welterweight fight.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Ready for this one.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

If I had a fortune I would be it on Overeem... partly because he's my favorite heavyweight , partly because I hate wrestlers in MMA and partly because I dislike Brock.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Could be a hell of a fight. All depends on whether Lesnar can take Overeem down.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Tobikan Judan said:


> If I had a fortune I would be it on Overeem... partly because he's my favorite heavyweight , partly because *I hate wrestlers in MMA* and partly because I dislike Brock.


People like you and me hate wrestlers period. MMA should be like the Diaz/Cerrone fight in every fight. The first Spike TV prelim fight is the example of why people tune off.


----------



## Craig

Just found out that this my family get this free as part of their TV package and since I'm home for christmas and its about time for my bi-annual attempt to get into MMA I'm watching this, and can I just ask, what the fuck is up with Brock's entrance? Coming out to country music just doesn't fit him.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lmao


----------



## Stad

HAHAHAHAHAHA OVERRATED LESNAR!!

WAR OVEREEM BABY!


----------



## Craig

Well that was..... something


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz!

Looks like Overeem got Lesnar where he was seriously injured. Great strike there by Overeem. Deserved victory. Overeem/Dos Santos will be good.


----------



## Rush

yeah thats fucking right, OVEREEM. now pro wrestling fans can shut the fuck up about Lesnar.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Alistair vs. JDS the real money fight for real fight fans. Now Brock can retire and we can get over this Brock experiment by Dana White to try to make big money already.


----------



## Josh

lesnar has no business in mma

one of the biggest cowards to ever fight in the sport


----------



## Dark Storm

Well, that was shite.


----------



## The Tony

See you in the WWE Brock.


----------



## lic05

More like Fluke Lesnar amrite 8*D ?


----------



## TheF1BOB

I'm saying it right now lads, Brocks gonna be on Raw Monday. 

You don't loose like that without reason, surely??? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm

Wow, he's done.


It begins.... lol


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lol :lmao :lmao


----------



## Craig

As someone who knows fuck all about MMA (bar the fact that was pitiful) can I assume that Brock has just been damn near all hype and done on name value?

Oh Brock's gone, so then a nice wee Summerslam main event and big pay check for him next year.


----------



## The Tony

What did Brock say after the fight?


----------



## Dice Darwin

Lesnar in WWE again? It begins.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Tony316 said:


> What did Brock say after the fight?


"I'm headed back to the WWE."


----------



## TheF1BOB

LOL retirement???

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TCE

Lol well he now will be pushed over and hyped up again in your scripted sport. Good luck with that. I like Lesnar, but fuck me, he got dusted by Overeem. I thought it may have been a little bit competitive atleast.


----------



## The Tony

WrestlingforEverII said:


> "I'm headed back to the WWE."


:lmao You're joking right?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

Quiters gonna Quit.


----------



## Alim

Wow I feel bad for the people that pay for this shit. This was my first time watching UFC, I thought I would give it a shot because Lesnar was fighting. People pay 40 bucks to see these two fight and all they get is two minutes of standing around and about 15 seconds of punches. 

Back to pro wrestling I go


----------



## Rocky Mark

well , on the positive side , we have a bigger chance of seeing Stone Cold vs Lesnar .. even if it's 10 years too late 8*D


----------



## Dark Storm

Tony316 said:


> What did Brock say after the fight?


"Screw you guys, I'm going home."

Basically.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Tony316 said:


> :lmao You're joking right?


lol Yeah Im joking. He said that tonight is his last fight.


----------



## Theproof

Just how I thought the match would go. If Overeem stuffed even just one of the takedowns that would lower Brock's confidence. It's been a tough year for Brock and I'm not gonna bash him for quitting.


----------



## Stad

THE REEM PUTTING LESNAR INTO RETIREMENT, WHAT A GREAT NIGHT!!!


----------



## TCE

Alim said:


> Wow I feel bad for the people that pay for this shit. This was my first time watching UFC, I thought I would give it a shot because Lesnar was fighting. People pay 40 bucks to see these two fight and all they get is two minutes of standing around and about 15 seconds of punches.
> 
> Back to pro wrestling I go


I suppose you just bought the card for the Lesnar fight then? Which therefor you fail. Diaz/Cerrone was a great fight and so was the KO from Hendricks over Fitch. You paid 40 bucks for one fight?? Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Ray

Damn. Overeem is a fucking beast.


----------



## lic05

TCE said:


> I suppose you just bought the card for the Lesnar fight then? Which therefor you fail. Diaz/Cerrone was a great fight and so was the KO from Hendricks over Fitch. You paid 40 bucks for one fight?? Hahahahahaha.


Oh, you are "that" type of MMA fan ...


----------



## Duke Silver

Alim said:


> Wow I feel bad for the people that pay for this shit. This was my first time watching UFC, I thought I would give it a shot because Lesnar was fighting. People pay 40 bucks to see these two fight and all they get is two minutes of standing around and about 15 seconds of punches.
> 
> Back to pro wrestling I go


People aren't paying for just one fight though. Did you not watch Cerrone/Diaz? That was worth $40 by itself.

I'm glad Reem got the win. Things have lined up quite nicely for Reem/JDS.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Reem knee'd the career right out of Brock. =)


----------



## SpeedStick

Wonder what SummerSLam 2012 will look like


----------



## Rush

Craig said:


> As someone who knows fuck all about MMA (bar the fact that was pitiful) can I assume that Brock has just been damn near all hype and done on name value?
> 
> Oh Brock's gone, so then a nice wee Summerslam main event and big pay check for him next year.


He is a very good wrestler. If this was back in 2000 when one dimentional fighters did well he'd be fine. He just doesn't have the striking skills to compete or the mental attitude of a fighter.



Alim said:


> Wow I feel bad for the people that pay for this shit. This was my first time watching UFC, I thought I would give it a shot because Lesnar was fighting. People pay 40 bucks to see these two fight and all they get is two minutes of standing around and about 15 seconds of punches.
> 
> Back to pro wrestling I go


Well good, fuck off back then. No one buys a card for one fight, Cerrone/Diaz was an absolute war, a breakout star in the making in Jim Hettes, a quick KO by Hendricks and Gustaffson + the prelims.



TCE said:


> I suppose you just bought the card for the Lesnar fight then? Which therefor you fail. Diaz/Cerrone was a great fight and so was the KO from Hendricks over Fitch. You paid 40 bucks for one fight?? Hahahahahaha.


that.


----------



## Alim

TCE said:


> I suppose you just bought the card for the Lesnar fight then? Which therefor you fail. Diaz/Cerrone was a great fight and so was the KO from Hendricks over Fitch. You paid 40 bucks for one fight?? Hahahahahaha.


It's the main event though. People aren't gonna buy WM 28 to see Dolph Ziggler wrestle Zack Ryder. They wanna see Rock/Cena.

Just like how I wanted to see the Lesnar fight.


Thank God I didn't pay for that shit though


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

SpeedStick said:


> Wonder what SummerSLam 2012 will look like


lolz.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

WrestlingforEverII said:


> "I'm headed back to the WWE."


Also don't forgot the part where he said he was gonna fuck The Rock and John Cena in the ass and give them his F5.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Also don't forgot the part where he said he was gonna fuck The Rock and John Cena in the ass and give them his F5.


word


----------



## TCE

lic05 said:


> Oh, you are "that" type of MMA fan ...


It's the only sport I watch, your point is? For someone to shit on MMA after ordering a card for just one fight is ridiculous. He just saw the one fight. There was a load of great fights on this card and he paid 40 bucks for one fight. Hahahahahaha. That is just ridiculous. When I joined here in 2002, I like wrestling but I think it is unwatchable now. But you don't see me shit on your scripted entertainment.


----------



## Rush

Alim said:


> It's the main event though. People aren't gonna buy WM 28 to see Dolph Ziggler wrestle Zack Ryder. They wanna see Rock/Cena.
> 
> Just like how I wanted to see the Lesnar fight.


pro wrestling is completely different to MMA in that respect. Wrestling you have storylines, hype etc to build your interest about the guys in the main event. Essentially if you break down the wrestlers what divides most of them is their character rather than the style of their wrestling. Completely the opposite for MMA fights.


----------



## The_Jiz

Alim said:


> It's the main event though. People aren't gonna buy WM 28 to see Dolph Ziggler wrestle Zack Ryder. They wanna see Rock/Cena.
> 
> Just like how I wanted to see the Lesnar fight.
> 
> 
> Thank God I didn't pay for that shit though


Do you expect anyone here to comfort you for pirating ppvs and complaining?


----------



## Alim

Rush said:


> pro wrestling is completely different to MMA in that respect. Wrestling you have storylines, hype etc to build your interest about the guys in the main event. Essentially if you break down the wrestlers what divides most of them is their character rather than the style of their wrestling. Completely the opposite for MMA fights.


I guess so but if I paid money to see that I'd be pissed, but hey, I guess people have money to blow and I don't



The_Jiz said:


> Do you expect anyone here to comfort you for pirating ppvs and complaining?


My neighbor invited me to see it at his house thanks


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Alim said:


> It's the main event though. People aren't gonna buy WM 28 to see Dolph Ziggler wrestle Zack Ryder. They wanna see Rock/Cena.
> 
> Just like how I wanted to see the Lesnar fight.
> 
> 
> Thank God I didn't pay for that shit though


If you didn't pay for the PPV then you have no right to complain. Unlike WWE, MMA promotions like the UFC put forth effort in promoting potentially great undercard fights.


----------



## TheF1BOB

Like the saying goes Brock... "Here Comes the Pain!!!" 

No literally.. you got your ass kicked within 15 seconds, brah.


----------



## Theproof

Reem did exactly what he said he was gonna do. End it in the 1st round. Gotta love the guys confidence.


----------



## Rush

Alim said:


> I guess so but if I paid money to see that I'd be pissed, but hey, I guess people have money to blow and I don't


$40 across 5 fights isn't bad. Especially when you have quality like the Diaz/Cerrone fight.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

#damnson


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC 141 was a great night of fights. Jimy Hettes looked like a force to be reckon with in the featherweight division. Alexander Gustafsson looked great with his KO victory against The Janitor. Johny Hendricks also looked great and gave Jon Fitch his most exciting fight ever. Fight of the Night was Diaz vs Cerrone. Diaz's boxing looked great tonight. Overeem looked like a beast tonight and now has bragging rights of retiring Lesnar from MMA.


----------



## TCE

Smith_Jensen said:


> If you didn't pay for the PPV then you have no right to complain. Unlike WWE, MMA promotions like the UFC put forth effort in promoting potentially great undercard fights unlike WWE.


Exactly. Anything can happen in MMA. Some fights can be boring but for the most part there always fucking exciting. So if a main event is a quick finish like tonight, they have the undercard/prelims they promoted the shit out of to always fall back on. Plus all the undercard guys are pretty well known fighters like Nam Phan etc. Even on the prelims (facebook) you have known fighters and some new comers. It's completely different to wrestling.


----------



## Irish Jet

To be fair Lesnar was pretty classy about it.

Vince will be delighted with the result though. He'll be on the phone to him in about an hour to get him in the Royal Rumble, lol.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

:mark: ALISTAIR OVEREEM :mark: FUCKIN' BOSS!! beat down lesnar like he was nothing to him, fuckin boss!!


----------



## RKO_THUG

So sad Lesnar lost..


----------



## lil' Jimmy

Good night of fights. Surprised by Nate Diaz' great performance. Glad to see Fitch get KTFO.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lol at these Twitter comments

"Come on guys Vince have lots of money to buy any wrestler in 5 minutes.
Yes it is happening and happening in two days Brock is returning to WWE.CM Punk needs BrockWWE needs Brock"

"I thought UFC is actual wrestling but tonight main event was fixed.
WWE bought brock before the match.
UFC should return people PPV money."


----------



## TCE

Post fight presser on now : http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/12/31/ufc-141-post-fight-press-conference-video/


----------



## Theproof

99FELONIEZ said:


> :mark: ALISTAIR OVEREEM :mark: FUCKIN' BOSS!! beat down lesnar like he was nothing to him, fuckin boss!!


I agree. 

BTW, ready for the playoffs?


----------



## Rush

sick


----------



## seancarleton77

NATE FUCKIN' DIAZ!


----------



## Smoogle

lets be honest he was never going to beat this beast








[/IMG]


----------



## li/<o

RKO_THUG said:


> So sad Lesnar lost..


Ya so sad Brock lost I actually think that his disease did the damage on him (by seeing his body didn't looked as ripped as other times). I mean you can see he hit him hard in the intestinal side of the stomach and with his issues I felt it was the weakest spot. Hats down for Overeem guy was a beast when I saw the preview (I couldn't put all my money on Lesnar, but still rooted on him). Dos Santos and Overeem is going to be interesting.


----------



## brian8448

brian8448 said:


> My gut feeling is Brock gets embarrassed in this fight and takes another long absence from MMA.


This turned out pretty accurate.

Decent card, I think Overeem beats JDS but could see him getting KO'd in that fight also.


----------



## Stad

Rush said:


> sick


Mario let that go on a little bit to long IMO.


----------



## Theproof

Anybody know where we can watch "replays" of the post fight interview? I think I missed the live one.


----------



## TCE

Theproof said:


> Anybody know where we can watch "replays" of the post fight interview? I think I missed the live one.


Youtube - subscribe to KarynBryant. She normally posts the full and unedited press conferences, countdowns and weigh ins a few hours after they have aired. The UFC channel on Youtube also does but they normally upload a whole day later.


----------



## Theproof

TCE said:


> Youtube - subscribe to KarynBryant. She normally posts the full and unedited press conferences, countdowns and weigh ins a few hours after they have aired. The UFC channel on Youtube also does but they normally upload a whole day later.


Cool. Thanks man.


----------



## RKing85

Damn it. With Brock retiring, that's another top 10 Heavyweight out of the rankings. There are not 10 'top 10' worthy Heavyweights as is, hate to lose another one.

Congrats Cole Konrad, you just moved into some people's top 10's I think despite fighting pretty weak opposition.


----------



## TCE

RKing85 said:


> Damn it. With Brock retiring, that's another top 10 Heavyweight out of the rankings. There are not 10 'top 10' worthy Heavyweights as is, hate to lose another one.
> 
> Congrats Cole Konrad, you just moved into some people's top 10's I think despite fighting pretty weak opposition.


I dunno man, with the Strikeforce HW's acquisitioning to the UFC, the UFC's HW division hasn't looked better. Although I liked Brock, obviously his heart wasn't in it anymore. Fact of the matter is, he really didn't like getting hit and while many fight through that, he couldn't and didn't know how to react.

UFC has some top quality HW's now. JDS, Overeem, Velasquez, Mir, Carwin, Big Nog, Werdum, Hunt, Kongo, Mitrione, Nelson, Struve, Herman, Browne, Barry, Gonzaga, Schaub, Russow, Beltran etc. Plus with the HW's of SF coming in, this shit is just getting bigger.. Big Foot, Cormier, Barnett, Kharitonov, Griggs, Shane del Rosario, Lavar Johnson etc. and I'm sure a few others will make the cut. Stacked HW division now.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

Theproof said:


> I agree.
> 
> BTW, ready for the playoffs?


hell yeah man im sooo ready for it! lol but for now im ready for the rams, we need that bye! hehehe


----------



## Stormbringer

With Brock out I can see a lot of numbers shrinking in UFC. I mean hell they needed Brock on the commentary on Foxthe just to get more people to watch the show. I already stopped ordering when Brock lost to Cain. And with the number of people who only pay or go out to see abrock this is gonna be a major blow despite UFC monopolizing the sport.

Really gutted going into 2012 with the ppv, just ruined what could have been a great night of fights. Once again I'll go to my comparison of a great movie with a very shit ending.


----------



## TCE

DX-Superkick said:


> With Brock out I can see a lot of numbers shrinking in UFC. I mean hell they needed Brock on the commentary on Foxthe just to get more people to watch the show. I already stopped ordering when Brock lost to Cain. And with the number of people who only pay or go out to see abrock this is gonna be a major blow despite UFC monopolizing the sport.
> 
> Really gutted going into 2012 with the ppv, just ruined what could have been a great night of fights. Once again I'll go to my comparison of a great movie with a very shit ending.


No way. Yes, Brock brought in loads of new viewers and so did Kimbo Slice. But most of the big time viewers have actually stopped watching wrestling and have turned to MMA. I post over at the Sherdog forums and many people have said they started watching through Brock and Kimbo and are now gradually turning from the casual fan into hardcore fans.

Brock retiring will have zero impact on UFC's future numbers. The more this sport attracts to newcomers, many people are suddenly addicted. Plus, GSP actually sells more PPV's than Brock and brings in more viewers/fans, bet you didn't know that. He is the most loved athlete in Canada at the moment. Also in Brazil, MMA is second just after football (soccer) and it is still growing rapidly.

Trust me, Brock retiring will not hurt the UFC/MMA in anyway shape or form.

It's the fastest growing sport in the world and with it's current 7 year deal with the FOX network, they will just continue to grow.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness

Damn I thought UFC ppvs were on Sundays. I feel kind of bad for Brock. He hasn't been the same since that illness. It's better he just gave up rather than continue getting kicked in that spot. Seeing as I'm a casual MMA fan, I gotta say I probably would have been pissed had I bought this but then again this is a real sport. Good thing UFC has preliminary matches lol


----------



## mrmacman

Brock was scared from the beginning


----------



## scrilla




----------



## Rush

stadw0n306 said:


> Mario let that go on a little bit to long IMO.


Most of Overeem's shots were blocked. Now you could argue that ducking your head and holding your hands up isn't intelligently defending yourself but he wasn't really damaged by the flurry of punches. Then Overeem threw a body shot and you could see Lesnar immediately get hurt again and thats when the ref stepped in. 

As for the argument about whether this hurts MMA, it depends on the way you look at things. It costs the UFC in the sense that Brock was a big draw so any card he would've fought on in the future will suffer. However while Brock did bring more fans across, you can see from the thread and forum in general tonight that these guys aren't MMA fans and they're not going to buy the next card so it doesn't affect them too badly.


----------



## CamillePunk

Overeem stole Lesnar's overness when he went overeem anyway.


----------



## Myers

JDS is going to wreck Overeem.

I also think that the Fitch/Hendricks fight was stopped prematurely. I would have liked to see the fight go at least a few more seconds to see if Fitch could recover.


----------



## RKing85

about 2 hours away from Tim Sylvia's pro wrestling match on the Dream card.

That's going to be train wreck awesome!!!

And Yusup Saadulaev had an awesome KO slam of Hideo Tokoro to open the Dream card.


----------



## Myers

yeah it was sick, he had to be taken out on a stretcher. Tim Sylvia's pro wrestling contest better bring the LULZ.


----------



## Emarosa

DIAZ


----------



## lil' Jimmy

Myers said:


> JDS is going to wreck Overeem.
> 
> I also think that the Fitch/Hendricks fight was stopped prematurely. I would have liked to see the fight go at least a few more seconds to see if Fitch could recover.


JDS vs Reem is gonna be a sick fight. 

Never a premature stoppage. Fitch was out and it's the refs job to protect the fighters.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Lesnar retiring, Diaz winning 

Ross Pearson winning


----------



## LarryCoon

Lesnar retiring is going to be a blow to the UFC. He was the most recognizable star they had


----------



## Patrick Bateman

Was Lesnar vs Overeem a good fight?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

People saying the Fitch - Hendricks fight was stopped too early are retarded. Watch it again: Fitch was laying there for Hendricks to stomp his face through the mat, great stoppage.
Lesnar - Overeem went like I honestly thought it would, I even believe he'll become Heavyweight Champ.


And guys please, I'm begging you for a .gif of Fitch wrestling the ref, that cracked me up :lmao he pulled an Eric Young :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> And guys please, I'm begging you for a .gif of Fitch wrestling the ref, that cracked me up :lmao he pulled an Eric Young :lmao


Which is ironic, as Hendricks looked an awful lot like Eric Young with that big beard.


----------



## Stormbringer

So where does this dominant fight put Diaz? Is he up up after Henderson gets a shot at Edgar?


----------



## DR JUPES

i was impressed w/how Lesnar started. he tried to look like a fighter rather than the usual charging bull (was somewhat amateurish and Lesnar isn't a nub MMA fan) and threw Overeem off at the beginning. but Overeem keeps his composure and fucking hell that man is a monster and him fighting JDS is going to be insane.


----------



## Rush

a rematch between Diaz vs Guida should be next for him imo. Or possibly another fight with Maynard.

anyone watch Fight For Japan: Genki Desu Ka Omisoka 2011? Fedor continuing to pad his record and Aoki retained his belt.


----------



## seancarleton77

Boy, that was the best Jon Fitch fight I've ever seen. Great stoppage.


----------



## Stad

Myers said:


> *JDS is going to wreck Overeem.*
> 
> I also think that the Fitch/Hendricks fight was stopped prematurely. I would have liked to see the fight go at least a few more seconds to see if Fitch could recover.



Wanna explain why you think this? Overeem has fought way better strikers then JDS.

I think Overeem will win it tbh, and i think he will do it quite easily.


----------



## DR JUPES

i'd imagine Melendez gets the next shot if and when Edgar retains against Henderson. then i can see Henderson going up against Nate. Maynard vs Nate might be the next fight though for the no.1 contender-ship if they don't use Melendez.


----------



## RKing85

oh man. Dream was a million times more entertaining than the UFC (not really)

During one intermission, Inoki got whacked in the head with a kendo stick. It appeared to be some sort of wrestling angle. No idea what the fuck was happening (neither did the HDNet commentators)

And the Tim Sylvia pro wrestling match should be a whole botchamania onto itself.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Yeah they mixed MMA with pro wrestling for some reason.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Is there a weaker UFC division than the Heavyweight division, right now?


----------



## T-C

Shirley Crabtree III said:


> Is there a weaker UFC division than the Heavyweight division, right now?


It has always been the weakest division in the sport. The talent pool is very thin.


----------



## LarryCoon

Lieyf said:


> lesnar has no business in mma
> 
> one of the biggest cowards to ever fight in the sport


Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

When I look back at the performance of Jim Hetes last night aside from a lot of factors that made the performance come off bigger than it really was to be critical of his rise and future in the sport there was almost no difference between his performance last night and Danny Castillo's win over Anthony Njokuani or any Dominick Cruz fight for that matter. He basically just made a Jon Fitch boring wrestling dominated fight into something exciting and crowd pleasing with his showcase of ground and pound, BJJ, Judo throws, and Randy Couture vs. Tito Ortiz like takedown domination. 

The bad news for Little Jimy is that in that division there are guys equally as good as he is at what he does but Nam Phan was really just that sad to see last night. Chad Money Mendez will beat him and as much as wrestling is set in his mind like Chael Sonnen as the be all end all he will not last very long with Jose Aldo then who pound for pound has 5 times better take down defense than Anderson Silva.

See what Jimy Hetes does is very one dimensional. On his back or standing with no ability to take the opponent down he's lost basically his entire fighting game and thus he'll just get knocked out. Nam Phan is also not a wrestler which is good to remember. Sure Jimy Hetes might make quick work of a Ross Pierson but it pretty much stops at that level of fighter. He'll never be the world champion as long as Jose Aldo or Chad Mendez are in the division.


----------



## Walls

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> When I look back at the performance of Jim Hetes last night aside from a lot of factors that made the performance come off bigger than it really was to be critical of his rise and future in the sport there was almost no difference between his performance last night and Danny Castillo's win over Anthony Njokuani or any Dominick Cruz fight for that matter. He basically just made a Jon Fitch boring wrestling dominated fight into something exciting and crowd pleasing with his showcase of ground and pound, BJJ, Judo throws, and Randy Couture vs. Tito Ortiz like takedown domination.
> 
> The bad news for Little Jimy is that in that division there are guys equally as good as he is at what he does but Nam Phan was really just that sad to see last night. Chad Money Mendez will beat him and as much as wrestling is set in his mind like Chael Sonnen as the be all end all he will not last very long with Jose Aldo then who pound for pound has 5 times better take down defense than Anderson Silva.
> 
> See what Jimy Hetes does is very one dimensional. On his back or standing with no ability to take the opponent down he's lost basically his entire fighting game and thus he'll just get knocked out. Nam Phan is also not a wrestler which is good to remember. Sure Jimy Hetes might make quick work of a Ross Pierson but it pretty much stops at that level of fighter. *He'll never be the world champion as long as Jose Aldo or Chad Mendez are in the division.*



Not really. Dude is only 24 years old and he's that good now. Imagine how good he's going to be in 5 years. Phan isn't a world class opponent but he's still a lot more experienced than Hettes and he completely dominated him.

Shame to see Brock go but I understand why he did. I don't know what he's going to do now, he's only 34 and already retired from the WWE and now the UFC. Overeem/JDS is going to be very interesting. Nate Diaz looked amazing against Cerrone, didn't go at all like I thought it was going to. Diaz can push that pace for days, it's a scary thing. Maynard still handles him easily, though. Everyone who fights Nick/Nate always get backed up to the cage and then that's when they really start to turn it on and I don't think Maynard would let Diaz do that.

Also, LOL @ Fitch. All that needs to be said there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Just saw this.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Walls said:


> Not really. Dude is only 24 years old and he's that good now. Imagine how good he's going to be in 5 years. Phan isn't a world class opponent but he's still a lot more experienced than Hettes and he completely dominated him.
> 
> Shame to see Brock go but I understand why he did. I don't know what he's going to do now, he's only 34 and already retired from the WWE and now the UFC. Overeem/JDS is going to be very interesting. Nate Diaz looked amazing against Cerrone, didn't go at all like I thought it was going to. Diaz can push that pace for days, it's a scary thing. Maynard still handles him easily, though. Everyone who fights Nick/Nate always get backed up to the cage and then that's when they really start to turn it on and I don't think Maynard would let Diaz do that.
> 
> Also, LOL @ Fitch. All that needs to be said there.


I'd normally agree with you here but the one weakness of all wrestlers is there chin and Jim Hetes was a local wrestler in PA and just was very hungry to be a MMA fighter so he learned all these different martial arts. You see Jose Aldo punches harder than some of the heavyweights probably and has lethal leg kicks and Alexander Gustafson, Junior Dos Santos comparable take down defense. I really can't see this kid beating him. Mark Kerr had his time in the spotlight, Tito Ortiz more so, and Randy Couture was even considered for a long time the greatest heavyweight of all time. The thing about MMA is you have to have more than just wrestling and I'm not saying that just because I hate wrestlers or I'm jealous of this kid. I'm just saying hit him hard enough clean on the chin and his dreams will be shattered. Same thing goes with Jon Jones but the difference is Jones has the longest reach in UFC history. What physical gifts does this kid have? Nothing that I noticed last night. He put on a performance for the ages I'll give him that but Jose Aldo or even somebody like Chad Mendez? LOL there'll never be a Mike Tyson like run to total domination in MMA especially in 2011 so we need to stop jumping on the love train for this kid already it's stupid.


----------



## Myers

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'd normally agree with you here but the one weakness of all wrestlers is there chin and Jim Hetes was a local wrestler in PA and just was very hungry to be a MMA fighter so he learned all these different martial arts.* You see Jose Aldo punches harder than some of the heavyweights probably and has lethal leg kicks*d Alexander Gustafson, Junior Dos Santos comparable take down defense. I really can't see this kid beating him. Mark Kerr had his time in the spotlight, Tito Ortiz more so, and Randy Couture was even considered for a long time the greatest heavyweight of all time. The thing about MMA is you have to have more than just wrestling and I'm not saying that just because I hate wrestlers or I'm jealous of this kid. I'm just saying hit him hard enough clean on the chin and his dreams will be shattered. Same thing goes with Jon Jones but the difference is Jones has the longest reach in UFC history. What physical gifts does this kid have? Nothing that I noticed last night. He put on a performance for the ages I'll give him that but Jose Aldo or even somebody like Chad Mendez? LOL there'll never be a Mike Tyson like run to total domination in MMA especially in 2011 so we need to stop jumping on the love train for this kid already it's stupid.


I am sorry but little Jose Aldo doesn't hit harder then 99% of the UFC heavyweights.


----------



## Rush

fucking hell some people in this thread are retarded.

Hettes is a judo champ, not a wrestler for starters. He's a purple belt in BJJ, won 9 of his 10 fights via submission. The kid has mad ground skills, great throws and trips and the boxing/striking will come in time, especially at a camp like Jacksons


----------



## CamillePunk

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Just saw this.


What a racist image. Overeem isn't an ape, he is a god among men and we should all respect and revere him as such.


----------



## Walls

Overeem looks like he was built in a lab somewhere for the sole purpose of fucking your gf. Dude is scary.

I forgot that UFC Rio is soon. Card is pretty terrible, not really looking forward to it. There are a bunch of events this month though, should be good.


----------



## Liam Miller

Walls said:


> Overeem looks like he was built in a lab somewhere for the sole purpose of fucking your gf. Dude is scary.
> 
> I forgot that UFC Rio is soon. Card is pretty terrible, not really looking forward to it. There are a bunch of events this month though, should be good.


Isn't there a UFC show like every week for a month.

That Hettes lad does look class, good to see pearson and Hendricks get the win even better that fitch was on the end of that KO.


Reem is a beast him vs JDS will be great, shame about brock though.


----------



## Walls

WWE_TNA said:


> *Isn't there a UFC show like every week for a month.*
> 
> That Hettes lad does look class, good to see pearson and Hendricks get the win even better that fitch was on the end of that KO.
> 
> 
> Reem is a beast him vs JDS will be great, shame about brock though.



Almost. January-March has a lot:

January 14th - UFC 142 Rio
January 20th - UFC On FX Guillard Vs. Miller
January 28th - UFC On Fox 2

February 4th - UFC 143 Diaz Vs. Condit
Februrary 25th - UFC 144 Japan Edgar Vs. Henderson

March 2nd - UFC On FX 2 Alves Vs. Kampmann

Pretty sweet.


----------



## McQueen

I hope Maia chokes out The Cunt on live TV, but not sure I see that happening unfortunately.


----------



## DR JUPES

McQueen said:


> I hope Maia chokes out The Cunt on live TV, but not sure I see that happening unfortunately.


stfu


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I really think we all are overestimating Hetes. So he's a Judo champ big deal. So was Karo Parysan who beat Nick Diaz 7 years back. He has to be a wrestler in some way to make it in MMA this far the way he fights so I'm not taking back my lack of education on the fella in my comments. In that case I wouldn't put money on him againt any elite submission grapplers or wrestlers in Featherweight, Banatmweight, or Lightweight divisions. Especially the lightweight division where he'd be smaller than everybody except his boyfriend Frankie Edgar.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> I hope Maia chokes out The Cunt on live TV, but not sure I see that happening unfortunately.


I agree. 

And VIG you have interesting opinions.


----------



## CamillePunk

Walls said:


> Overeem looks like he was built in a lab somewhere for the sole purpose of fucking your gf. Dude is scary.


Lol I know right, scary thing is I'd probably find her more attractive afterwards! You know what they say when you have sex with someone, you're having sex with everyone they've had sex with. :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## McQueen

DR JUPES said:


> stfu


You STFU Jupes you goddamn Cunt supporter.


----------



## RKing85

yes Jim Hettes looked good, but Nam Phan is by no means a great fighter.

I love how 90% of betting people bet with their hearts on Bisping fights and bet against Bisping, which keeps the odds low on him and allows me to make a nice chunk of change.


----------



## RKing85

I am a pretty low volume better, very rarely do I bet more than $50, usually $25.

but I bet $500 on Bisping when I got him at -190 straight up.

I had him in a $40 parlay with Bisping, Dodson (+180ish), and Delorme (+100ish ). That paid at around +750.

and I had him in another $40 parlay that I lost. Had Yves Edwards in there as a big time multiplier.


----------



## Walls

I never bet on fights. They are exciting enough to me as it is without having my money on the line. I'd have a stroke.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I really think we all are overestimating Hetes. *So he's a Judo champ big deal.* So was Karo Parysan who beat Nick Diaz 7 years back. He has to be a wrestler in some way to make it in MMA this far the way he fights so I'm not taking back my lack of education on the fella in my comments. In that case I wouldn't put money on him againt any elite submission grapplers or wrestlers in Featherweight, Banatmweight, or Lightweight divisions. Especially the lightweight division where he'd be smaller than everybody except his boyfriend Frankie Edgar.


Just noticed this and I had to laugh. I've been tossed by a guy who knows Judo, twice, and it does matter. I landed on my head the second time, that was a wrap for me. Have some guy throw you head over heels and then tell me that shit isn't a big deal.


----------



## Scott_90

Lesnar retiring is the right thing to do for him personally but fuck, UFC is not going to be the same without him. UFC should have protected Brock instead of throwing him to the wolves. A tune-up fight at least, they should have made a better business decision. 

Hopefully they sign Josh Barnett or Todd Duffee (now that he and Dana are apparently on better terms) because there's not a whole lot that interests me in the Heavyweight division now apart from Mitrione and Mir.

JDS v Overeem will be close, hopefully JDS smashes him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

JDS vs Overeem is pretty much awesome, already.

Cannot wait for that fight. It's hands down, easily, my most anticipated fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Walls said:


> I never bet on fights. They are exciting enough to me as it is without having my money on the line. I'd have a stroke.
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed this and I had to laugh. I've been tossed by a guy who knows Judo, twice, and it does matter. I landed on my head the second time, that was a wrap for me. Have some guy throw you head over heels and then tell me that shit isn't a big deal.


Not if you don't give the Judo champ the proper space to pull off his throws by punching him or even using standing wrestling lock ups. Tell me the last time somebody got knocked out by a uchi-mata in MMA or any Judo throw. I remember Chonny Carter using a Judo throw to counter his oppoenent who had a clinch on him from taking him down and while it did damage it didn't end the fight. Judo is great to know I'm not discrediting it in a fight with a real warrior like somebody in MMA but it's basically just decoration on top of the cake to try to make the cake look more fancy as far as a MMA fighters credentials go. Repping Judo is only a few steps above repping Tae Kwon Do or something. It depends on the person to take the sport higher in MMA not the marital art itself and outside of Japan, Judo has never been the best form of MMA or really feared at all by any elite fighters in the sport. Judo guys always get beat by the elite fighters. Wreslting, kickboxing, and BJJ have already proved to be the best singular forms to start at.


----------



## Walls

Scott_90 said:


> *Lesnar retiring is the right thing to do for him personally but fuck, UFC is not going to be the same without him. UFC should have protected Brock instead of throwing him to the wolves. A tune-up fight at least, they should have made a better business decision. *
> 
> Hopefully they sign Josh Barnett or Todd Duffee (now that he and Dana are apparently on better terms) because there's not a whole lot that interests me in the Heavyweight division now apart from Mitrione and Mir.
> 
> JDS v Overeem will be close, hopefully JDS smashes him.


The problem with Lesnar is that he was brought up far too quickly. Had he risen like Cain did he would have been a lot better. Brock's un-willingness to travel to train also really hurt him. I'm surprised that Brock was a good as he was, his camp is and always was garbage. Could you imagine Brock if Greg Jackson got a hold of him? Jesus fucking Christ. Instead he trains with Pat Barry to ready himself for fucking Cain and Overeem. Coulda, woulda, shoulda though. Too late now and it's a shame because Brock most likely will be remembered as a bully who backed down whenever some one pressed him and he'll be more remember for his diverticulitis than anything else as well.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Not if you don't give the Judo champ the proper space to pull off his throws by punching him or even using standing wrestling lock ups. Tell me the last time somebody got knocked out by a uchi-mata in MMA or any Judo throw. I remember Chonny Carter using a Judo throw to counter his oppoenent who had a clinch on him from taking him down and while it did damage it didn't end the fight. Judo is great to know I'm not discrediting it in a fight with a real warrior like somebody in MMA but it's basically just decoration on top of the cake to try to make the cake look more fancy as far as a MMA fighters credentials go. *Repping Judo is only a few steps above repping Tae Kwon Do* or something. It depends on the person to take the sport higher in MMA not the marital art itself and outside of Japan, Judo has never been the best form of MMA or really feared at all by any elite fighters in the sport. Judo guys always get beat by the elite fighters. Wreslting, kickboxing, and BJJ have already proved to be the best singular forms to start at.


:lmao

Alright, go tell that to Ronda Rousey and watch her flip you on your skull. And it's not just decoration on top, a lot of the time you can land in side control from a Judo throw and if you land on your head, which happens a lot, that can hurt you as well.


----------



## Rush

Scott_90 said:


> Lesnar retiring is the right thing to do for him personally *but fuck, UFC is not going to be the same without him.* UFC should have protected Brock instead of throwing him to the wolves. A tune-up fight at least, they should have made a better business decision.
> 
> Hopefully they sign Josh Barnett or Todd Duffee (now that he and Dana are apparently on better terms) because there's not a whole lot that interests me in the Heavyweight division now apart from Mitrione and Mir.
> 
> JDS v Overeem will be close, hopefully JDS smashes him.


laughable. UFC doesn't need Lesnar. It was big before Lesnar and its big now he's leaving. 

Duffee is a fucking scrub, he's shit. So you're saying Cain, JDS, Overeem, Werdum, Carwin etc etc doesn't interest you? jesus christ dude.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I really think we all are overestimating Hetes. So he's a Judo champ big deal. So was Karo Parysan who beat Nick Diaz 7 years back. He has to be a wrestler in some way to make it in MMA this far the way he fights so I'm not taking back my lack of education on the fella in my comments. In that case I wouldn't put money on him againt any elite submission grapplers or wrestlers in Featherweight, Banatmweight, or Lightweight divisions. Especially the lightweight division where he'd be smaller than everybody except his boyfriend Frankie Edgar.


he's a BJJ purple belt, but he has mad skills. He's an ace grappler. Why would you talk about the lightweight division? he's a featherweight. Thats his weight class.



RKing85 said:


> yes Jim Hettes looked good, but Nam Phan is by no means a great fighter.


No one is saying he's the best in the FW division, or that he's going to come out and murk Aldo or anything like that. Purely saying he's an excellent prospect.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Not if you don't give the Judo champ the proper space to pull off his throws by punching him or even using standing wrestling lock ups. Tell me the last time somebody got knocked out by a uchi-mata in MMA or any Judo throw. I remember Chonny Carter using a Judo throw to counter his oppoenent who had a clinch on him from taking him down and while it did damage it didn't end the fight. Judo is great to know I'm not discrediting it in a fight with a real warrior like somebody in MMA but it's basically just decoration on top of the cake to try to make the cake look more fancy as far as a MMA fighters credentials go. Repping Judo is only a few steps above repping Tae Kwon Do or something. It depends on the person to take the sport higher in MMA not the marital art itself and outside of Japan, Judo has never been the best form of MMA or really feared at all by any elite fighters in the sport. Judo guys always get beat by the elite fighters. Wreslting, kickboxing, and BJJ have already proved to be the best singular forms to start at.



:lmao you're a clown.


----------



## Myers

Scott_90 said:


> Lesnar retiring is the right thing to do for him personally but fuck, UFC is not going to be the same without him. UFC should have protected Brock instead of throwing him to the wolves. A tune-up fight at least, they should have made a better business decision.
> 
> Hopefully they sign Josh Barnett or *Todd Duffee* (now that he and Dana are apparently on better terms) because there's not a whole lot that interests me in the Heavyweight division now apart from Mitrione and Mir.
> 
> JDS v Overeem will be close, hopefully JDS smashes him.







:lmao


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

Rush said:


> *laughable. UFC doesn't need Lesnar. It was big before Lesnar and its big now he's leaving.
> *
> Duffee is a fucking scrub, he's shit. So you're saying Cain, JDS, Overeem, Werdum, Carwin etc etc doesn't interest you? jesus christ dude.
> 
> 
> 
> he's a BJJ purple belt, but he has mad skills. He's an ace grappler. Why would you talk about the lightweight division? he's a featherweight. Thats his weight class.
> 
> 
> 
> No one is saying he's the best in the FW division, or that he's going to come out and murk Aldo or anything like that. Purely saying he's an excellent prospect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao you're a clown.


Of course, but as a pure business decision, throwing Lesnar into a fight that he would clearly lose (most in the industry knew he would) was a bad decision.

Lesnar was never going to be the same after his injury, they never are, but for purely business reasons I would have thought it would have made more sense to have him comeback fight against somebody he could realisticly defeat.

Lesnar was a huge draw for UFC, they will miss that side of him. Very few can draw the numbers Brock did.


----------



## Scott_90

Rush said:


> laughable. UFC doesn't need Lesnar. It was big before Lesnar and its big now he's leaving.
> 
> Duffee is a fucking scrub, he's shit. So you're saying Cain, JDS, Overeem, Werdum, Carwin etc etc doesn't interest you? jesus christ dude.


UFC was smaller before Lesnar than it was with Lesnar, and will be smaller after Lesnar than with Lesnar. My point stands. I'm not saying UFC can't go on without him or anything but he was undoubtedly the biggest star and the main reason for their huge growth from 2008-2010. 

I forgot all about Carwin. I really can't wait to see him back. The others are great fighters, sure, but as people I can't get behind them and root for them as much as a guy like Carwin or Mir or Mitrione. He was so unlucky against Brock.




Myers said:


> :lmao


That wasnt him at anything like his best and anyone worth their salt knows that. He took the fight on something like 10 days notice, was recovering from injury, hadn't trained much, and has said he regrets it. Overeem is a monster though for anyone even when theyre at their best.


----------



## Rush

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Of course, but as a pure business decision, throwing Lesnar into a fight that he would clearly lose (most in the industry knew he would) was a bad decision.
> 
> Lesnar was never going to be the same after his injury, they never are, but for purely business reasons I would have thought it would have made more sense to have him comeback fight against somebody he could realisticly defeat.
> 
> Lesnar was a huge draw for UFC, they will miss that side of him. Very few can draw the numbers Brock did.


It wasn't a fight he'd clearly lose. I backed Overeem but if Lesnar had a brain in his head he would've known that standing with Overeem is a huge mistake. As for the fight, he's supposedly an elite fighter. He should be fighting the best, not facing scrubs.

Yes he was a huge draw but he has 1-2 fights at the most per year. Compare that to the sheer number of events, the amount they pay him etc and the UFC doesn't lose much.



Scott_90 said:


> *UFC was smaller before Lesnar than it was with Lesnar, and will be smaller after Lesnar than with Lesnar.* My point stands. I'm not saying UFC can't go on without him or anything but he was undoubtedly the biggest star and the main reason for their huge growth from 2008-2010.
> 
> I forgot all about Carwin. I really can't wait to see him back. The others are great fighters, sure, but as people I can't get behind them and root for them as much as a guy like Carwin or Mir or Mitrione. He was so unlucky against Brock.


so wrong. It was smaller before yes, but MMA is booming and will continue to boom. UFC doesn't lose much from this.



> That wasnt him at anything like his best and anyone worth their salt knows that. He took the fight on something like 10 days notice, was recovering from injury, hadn't trained much, and has said he regrets it. Overeem is a monster though for anyone even when theyre at their best.


anyone worth their salt knows Duffee is an average fighter at best.


----------



## -Mystery-

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Of course, but as a pure business decision, throwing Lesnar into a fight that he would clearly lose (most in the industry knew he would) was a bad decision.
> 
> Lesnar was never going to be the same after his injury, they never are, but for purely business reasons I would have thought it would have made more sense to have him comeback fight against somebody he could realisticly defeat.
> 
> Lesnar was a huge draw for UFC, they will miss that side of him. Very few can draw the numbers Brock did.


Who would you suggest Lesnar fight? Regardless, the dude made up his mind before the fight that he was done either against Overeem or JDS. Why match up Lesnar against some scrub and waste everyone's time when he just can't gut it through the disease anymore?


----------



## Myers

Scott_90 said:


> That wasnt him at anything like his best and anyone worth their salt knows that. He took the fight on something like 10 days notice, was recovering from injury, hadn't trained much, and has said he regrets it. Overeem is a monster though for anyone even when theyre at their best.


Yeah but any fighter with half a brain doesn't bum rush overeem and wildly swing at him, he didn't take the fight seriously. He didn't even ask for the fight, his manager threw his name in there without asking him. He only accepted the fight because he wanted the paycheck. He is very young and has potential but he is nowhere near ready to be back in the UFC.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Walls said:


> The problem with Lesnar is that he was brought up far too quickly. Had he risen like Cain did he would have been a lot better. Brock's un-willingness to travel to train also really hurt him. I'm surprised that Brock was a good as he was, his camp is and always was garbage. Could you imagine Brock if Greg Jackson got a hold of him? Jesus fucking Christ. Instead he trains with Pat Barry to ready himself for fucking Cain and Overeem. Coulda, woulda, shoulda though. Too late now and it's a shame because Brock most likely will be remembered as a bully who backed down whenever some one pressed him and he'll be more remember for his diverticulitis than anything else as well.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Alright, go tell that to Ronda Rousey and watch her flip you on your skull. And it's not just decoration on top, a lot of the time you can land in side control from a Judo throw and if you land on your head, which happens a lot, that can hurt you as well.


I'm not disagreeing with you or the other guy about Judo okay. I'm saying do it against Chad Mendez or Jose Aldo, not me. Just because your friend that you respect a lot or whatever did it to you and hurt you with some throw he's good at doesn't mean somebody way better than him at it is gonna be able to pull it off in a real fight in MMA against the best in the world all the time no matter what other cross training he does. Nam Phan sucks and should be cut after that performance okay. Your way too into yourself and your short comings as a fighter from the sounds of this to understand that Jim Hetes will eventually be complacent like the rest of the guys not named Jose Aldo, Chad Mendez, and maybe the Korean Zombie in that division.

The thing is Featherweight is comparable to Lightweight and Bantamweight. Fighters change weight classes all the time so I'm speaking about the competition in general around those 3 classes which are realistic throughout his probably short existence in the sport as a "dominant" force. If somebody was to go up or down to Featherweight, you know what I'm saying.


----------



## Rush

Aldo and Mendes are at the top of the division, no one is saying he's going to win the belt in his next fight. What are you not getting about that? Seriously? Do you understand the meaning of the word prospect?

Featherweight, Bantamweigh and Lightweight aren't comparable. Fighters in MMA don't change weight classes too often.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> Aldo and Mendes are at the top of the division, no one is saying he's going to win the belt in his next fight. What are you not getting about that? Seriously? Do you understand the meaning of the word prospect?


Walls or somebody was arguing with me over it saying, no no no he's got plenty of time to be the best and be the champion.

Just because he's the typical feel good story that fight fans love to see doesn't mean those stories ever work out and I hope it doesn't in his case because he's just another bland small fighter. He's not marketable enough.



> Featherweight, Bantamweigh and Lightweight aren't comparable. Fighters in MMA don't change weight classes too often.


Okay if you say so.


----------



## Rush

name 10 fighters who have changed weight classes recently?

he does have plenty of time to grow as a fighter. Will he be champ? Possibly.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> name 10 fighters who have changed weight classes recently?
> 
> he does have plenty of time to grow as a fighter. Will he be champ? Possibly.


I could probably name more than 10. Just a few come to mind are all around his size like Kenny Florian, BJ Penn, Ross Pearson just to name a few out of his size alone. I could probably name 10 just his size now if I looked into it and at least a couple have the potential to put up a better performance than Nam Phan and possibly beat him.


----------



## Rush

thats 3, 7 more. and then compare that to the amount of fighters on the payroll.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> thats 3, 7 more. and then compare that to the amount of fighters on the payroll.


I can't believe you are actually arguing with me over something that is unanimously factual. People like are why UFC will never be accepted in the main stream like the NFL or any real sport but this is a wrestling forum full of crazy assanined trolls that think they have to win every argument they start even if it makes no sense so I'll give you and anybody else the benefit of the doubt here on this one.


----------



## Rush

Not saying fighters don't switch classes, just its not outrageously common. I can't believe you don't understand basic english (not just not understanding what prospect mean, but also not realising that assanined is not a word).

This isn't about winning an argument, this is about you having no clue what you're talking about with Jim Hettes and hating on the smaller weight classes. It is a sport, thus the marketability of a fighter means absolutely nothing to a fan of the sport. People like you and scott eho only watch to see large guys stand and get KO's is what irritates me about casual fans.


----------



## Stormbringer

A lot of guys have changed weight recently.

Nate Diaz
Jake Shields
BJ Penn
Anthony Johnson
Kenny Florian
Ross Pearson
Urijah Faber
Dan Henderson
Nate Marquardt
Rich Franklin
Randy Couture

Now depending on you some of these names might not be valid but they have changed weight classes in the last couple of years.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> Not saying fighters don't switch classes, just its not outrageously common. I can't believe you don't understand basic english (not just not understanding what prospect mean, but also not realising that assanined is not a word).
> 
> This isn't about winning an argument, this is about you having no clue what you're talking about with Jim Hettes and hating on the smaller weight classes. It is a sport, thus the marketability of a fighter means absolutely nothing to a fan of the sport. People like you and scott eho only watch to see large guys stand and get KO's is what irritates me about casual fans.


I'm not Scott Eho's or whoever this guy was that raped you in an argument. I'm not here to be mean to you or be a bad guy. If Dana White agreed with you then he would've put two entertaining little guys on the Fox Show Live instead of JDS and Cain. Casuals have helped grow the sport a lot more than insiders and elitists who think they know everything about it but have never actually gotten punched in jaw or face before and hurt or know what MMA is really about.

You see I understand why you or whoever else it was started this argument with me over this. It's because I was making the argument that Jim Hetes has to be able to strike and take a punch and it's completely true! Uriah Faber would rock this kid silly. Even GSP got rocked by Matt Serra a BJJ champion so take that. Hope if Jim Hetes is good as all these people like you think he is that he learns to adapt the safe game plan of wrestling. Oh wait I mean Judo, excuse me.

Yeah and I'm 5'7 walking around about only 145 lbs but I can accept it if I was a MMA fighter where my place would be just like a Ronda Rousie hehehe and step back for the big guys but maybe just maybe I could impress people and actually show little guys have a punch too unlike your boy Jim Hetes who tried to throw 20 punches in 5 seconds as weak as a girl on Nam Phan while he was down. If he couldn't finish him like that just imagine what Jose Aldo would do. I'm not impressed at all home boy.


----------



## Rush

now compare your list to how many fighters in the ufc over that time period. Also Marquardt, Johnson still hasn't had a fight at their different class yet.

^ No one has raped me in any argument you idiot. I've been punched in the head and choked out plenty (i'm not a great fighter and i'm also a bit of a dick. not a great combo)

No one is arguing that Hettes still has to grow. That the entire point i'm making. You're writing off the kid at the start of his career.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> now compare your list to how many fighters in the ufc over that time period. Also Marquardt, Johnson still hasn't had a fight at their different class yet.
> 
> ^ No one has raped me in any argument you idiot. I've been punched in the head and choked out plenty (i'm not a great fighter and i'm also a bit of a dick. not a great combo)
> 
> No one is arguing that Hettes still has to grow. That the entire point i'm making. You're writing off the kid at the start of his career.


I am writing him off because I've seen his kind before just like you've seen my kind obviously on this thread since you know exactly my tastes in MMA fights. Jim Hetes is just another Ricco Rodriguez, Tito Ortiz, Mark Kerr, Phil Davis, Lyoto Machida, and it could go on and on and on. He'll lose eventually and become a regular loser complacent as a fighter in the regards of a elite fighter because he's devoid of having the balls and brains to be the best. I'm pointing out his faults.

Just like you are saying your a big of a dick well maybe you are and maybe I'm over negative on this one but it's my mission to point this phonyness of he's gonna be the next star because we want him to. There is no way he's gonna be the savior of these smaller fighters. It's perfect the way it is and if people don't wanna buy that and see that and UFC can't support to pay those divisions anymore then they might as well send them all to Strikeforce or something. Look I love the little guys and pure forms of MMA as much as you do but this kid didn't impress me much at all and the fight was quite boring like one of those UFC 20 somethings to UFC 40 something Matt Lindland type of fights if you know what I'm saying there.

The ref could've saved us all more than Nam Phan if he would've just ended it when Hetes was landing all those 20 punches in 5 seconds earlier on in the fight hurting Phan. The fact that he had him beat with a choke in the last minutes of the fight but stopped and continued hurting him pissed me off about this kid as well. I just don't like him.


----------



## Rush

Using Tito and Machida as an example is so horrendously absurd. Former champions, and in Tto's case a dominant champion. Davis is undefeated and another solid fighter. Kerr and Rodrigues are from a different era and you could argue the same about Tito as well. What faults rae you pointing out? You haven't pointed out a single rational explanation as to why you don't think Hettes is good. 

MMA is a sport, you clearly have an agenda against smaller fighters and clearly don't enjoy the lighter divisions as much as me and many others. When arguing about the merits of a fighter and his skills then marketability, buyrates and 'look' having nothing to do with the argument so its asinine to bring it up. 

It was an entertaining, yet one sided fight and the kid was hugely impressive. Phan is a BJJ black belt ie one of the only styles you said was worth anything, and Hettes handled him easily on the ground.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> Using Tito and Machida as an example is so horrendously absurd. Former champions, and in Tto's case a dominant champion. Davis is undefeated and another solid fighter. Kerr and Rodrigues are from a different era and you could argue the same about Tito as well. What faults rae you pointing out? You haven't pointed out a single rational explanation as to why you don't think Hettes is good.
> 
> MMA is a sport, you clearly have an agenda against smaller fighters and clearly don't enjoy the lighter divisions as much as me and many others. When arguing about the merits of a fighter and his skills then marketability, buyrates and 'look' having nothing to do with the argument so its asinine to bring it up.
> 
> It was an entertaining, yet one sided fight and the kid was hugely impressive. Phan is a BJJ black belt ie one of the only styles you said was worth anything, and Hettes handled him easily on the ground.


You keep saying I hate the smaller fighters or I have a "agenda" against them like I have influence over other peoples opinions or something yet I stated that I enjoy the lightweight fights and all of this.

I never said Hettes wasn't good I said that he won't stand much of a chance against the elite fighters in his weight class as time ticks on and he enters his prime ala Tito Ortiz after Chuck and Randy emerged then the Pride guys integrated in and he started losing on a regular basis. Phil Davis will lose in time hopefully Rashad will knock him out really quick like UFC fans wanna see. Lyoto has lost now to Shogun and Jones what more can I say. Kerr and Rodriguez were from a different time or era? Maybe so but while Kerr lacked skills Rodriguez still trains and fights today and he always came off to me similarly dominant in his performances early in his career up until the Tim Sylvia and his three fight losing streak before leaving from his UFC contract. The only difference is this is a era of better fighters because as the sport grows I guess with cross training and better athletes come better fighters. To me just because this is 2011 and that was only 10 years ago doesn't change the fact that Rodriguez was the chosen one back then or Mark Kerr was a golden boy at one time and they all fell short. Like I said with Phil Davis in time he'll lose too and just be another fighter. I never knew that comparing two separate "eras" of the same sport and company is against the law of MMA discussion. I guess that's what UFC going mainstream does to all the newer fans that buy into it that these guys are way different now and not just the fact that all the fighters from 10 years back are too banged up from fighting too hard to still go today.

I'm not discrediting any fighters for their short comings but the fact is UFC and MMA can only rely on markability in their fighters and personalities because you can only get so far as a Jon Jones or Phil Davis and once you lose your over with.

The thing to is that Hetes has no personality or charisma or anything. He's just suppose to be some kid like the really extremely annoying more kidish version of Jon Jones or something for everybody to gasp over. It's corny. To me once he loses UFC will have nothing left for him and he's really gonna have to prove himself as a good undercard guy for a long time before he climbs into title contention once that happens. 

The only reason he's gonna make it is because he's a featherweight and there's far less competition there and Bantamweight as well compared to Lightweight. I mean come on can you even say you've watched 20 Flyweight fights? Can you even think of anybody outside of Uriah Faber who's good enough to step up to face Dominick Cruz?

The problem too is that the UFC promotion of these divisions suck. When guys are fighting or being highlighted on some show for back with WEC or UFC now it's cool but most of the time these guys just pointlessly fight for our entertainment but there's no sort of intrigue as to "well this guy can beat him probably because he's bigger or has this better punch or more quick something or better wrestling or whatever" Most of the time it's all just the same guys doing the same type of fights at those weight classes with your typical submission attempts and everything else.

All I'm saying is it's impossible for anybody to stick out in these weight classes unless they have striking power. Most of the time they don't so they get taken down over and over and over again and it's bullshit.

I just wanna see them trade and bang like Nate Diaz says no gay wrestling stuff.

Another problem too now with MMA is too many guys are holding it all inside and back. They rather be like a Tito Ortiz or a Uriah Faber or somebody out on the west coast void of any toughness thinking their cool walking around acting like little "kids" or little girls. I admit their tough fighters but it's all just a big phony fessod of bullshit. Tank Abbott got his ass handed to him but only by legit heavyweights and Ken Shamrock was past his prime and already in his 40's when Tito beat him three times and throughout that Tito cried while Randy held him down and punched him for 25 minutes and Chuck knocked his gay ass out a couple times too throughout that period. So it's all cool home boy!

See it was cool when Tito did it back then because he was big and tough when it came down to it and he was a great fighter and it made for great build up and ppv buyrate to see Ken Shamrock get his revenge or whatever against the annoying pretty boy easily hateable Tito Ortiz.

Now thou with guys like Uriah Faber what is with this? All these grown ass men trying to weigh 135-145 pounds while their great fighters they seem to get discredited for not being big anyways but then on top of that they get compared to the big guys that they are a important factor too? Well guess what their not. Uriah Faber has no personality at all compared to Tito Ortiz back then. They all look like woman without asses and tits just a little bit more muscle.

Now that still doesn't discredit the fact that I think they are great fighters and I enjoy a Bantamweight fight from time to time. I don't hate Uriah Faber I'm just saying that he's not the chosen one of that weight class either. He's just a guy that looks bi curiously gay that won a bunch of fights beating up a bunch of guys in the WEC with his unusual strength, skill set, and athleticism for his size. That doesn't make him marketable thou or like I should care because he's fighting. So what if he's a sexy boy. So was Shawn Michaels but at least Shawn Michaels weighed more than 140 pounds haha now I'm bringing wrestling into this.

Well to end this rant Jim Hetes is the same thing just another small guy that UFC will push us to care about who will win a bunch of fights then he'll lose and UFC will even stop caring about him as much and he'll make money through out his career for being basically the equivilant of the MMA version of a Billy Kidman. Billy Kidman was one of these cruiserweights that made money because of who was on the card above him with a look and a personality, charisma, mic skills and the whole nine yards. You have to have more than just fighting ability at this point in UFC. The big fights alone might still sell you and make you big money but we've already seen EVERYTHING we could possibly see and I mean everything so what more is left that these little guys could do except feed off the bigger guys aura if that even still exists.

No but I don't have a agenda dawg I'm just expressing my opinions.


----------



## Josh

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I just wanna see them bang. no gay wrestling stuff.


hang on a minute


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You keep saying I hate the smaller fighters or I have a "agenda" against them like I have influence over other peoples opinions or something yet I stated that I enjoy the lightweight fights and all of this.


based on your last paragraph you're just a mindless "KNOCK HIM OUT" fan who has no appreciation for the sport of MMA, not just against smaller fighters. My bad. 



> I never said Hettes wasn't good I said that he won't stand much of a chance against the elite fighters in his weight class as time ticks on and he enters his prime ala Tito Ortiz after Chuck and Randy emerged then the Pride guys integrated in and he started losing on a regular basis.


Ortiz is the most successful LHW champ in UFC history. If you asked any guy if they could have his success, they would grab at the chance.



> Phil Davis will lose in time hopefully Rashad will knock him out really quick like UFC fans wanna see. Lyoto has lost now to Shogun and Jones what more can I say.


Lyoto remains among the elite of the division. Whats your point?



> Kerr and Rodriguez were from a different time or era? Maybe so but while Kerr lacked skills Rodriguez still trains and fights today and he always came off to me similarly dominant in his performances early in his career up until the Tim Sylvia and his three fight losing streak before leaving from his UFC contract. The only difference is this is a era of better fighters because as the sport grows I guess with cross training and better athletes come better fighters. To me just because this is 2011 and that was only 10 years ago doesn't change the fact that Rodriguez was the chosen one back then or Mark Kerr was a golden boy at one time and they all fell short. Like I said with Phil Davis in time he'll lose too and just be another fighter.


No one is saying Hettes will be the next big thing.



> I'm not discrediting any fighters for their short comings but the fact is UFC and MMA can only rely on markability in their fighters and personalities because you can only get so far as a Jon Jones or Phil Davis and once you lose your over with.
> 
> The thing to is that Hetes has no personality or charisma or anything. He's just suppose to be some kid like the really extremely annoying more kidish version of Jon Jones or something for everybody to gasp over. It's corny. To me once he loses UFC will have nothing left for him and he's really gonna have to prove himself as a good undercard guy for a long time before he climbs into title contention once that happens.


Okay, i'm going to say this yet again. We're talking about Hettes and his ability. It has nothing to do with marketability. 



> The only reason he's gonna make it is because he's a featherweight and there's far less competition there and Bantamweight as well compared to Lightweight. I mean come on can you even say you've watched 20 Flyweight fights? Can you even think of anybody outside of Uriah Faber who's good enough to step up to face Dominick Cruz?


No i havent seen 20 Flyweight fights, mostly b/c ufc, strikeforce etc etc doesn't have a flyweight division. I have seen far more than 20 bantam or featherweight fights. Off the top of my head - Torres and Barao.



> The problem too is that the UFC promotion of these divisions suck. When guys are fighting or being highlighted on some show for back with WEC or UFC now it's cool but most of the time these guys just pointlessly fight for our entertainment but there's no sort of intrigue as to "well this guy can beat him probably because he's bigger or has this better punch or more quick something or better wrestling or whatever" Most of the time it's all just the same guys doing the same type of fights at those weight classes with your typical submission attempts and everything else.
> 
> All I'm saying is it's impossible for anybody to stick out in these weight classes unless they have striking power. Most of the time they don't so they get taken down over and over and over again and it's bullshit.


not sure if serious



> I just wanna see them trade and bang like Nate Diaz says no gay wrestling stuff.


:lmao you're a clown.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Oh one sentence responses because you had to quote everything separate. Job well done sir. 

You don't kick just to set up takedowns. You kick to hurt and thus if the guy gets knocked out fine. Nobody ever thinks about kicking somebody or punching them with the intention to knock them out they do it with the intention to throw a bomb possibly that will hurt the hell out them and get them closer to winning the fight. If it lands and knocks them out great! and great for fight fans like us not just "my type" included which is the type that gives you a hard time as a fan I could see to enjoy your sport that is so great. If I wanna see a sport like your explaining I can just watch a BJJ tournament, a Judo tournament, *****, Greco, Catche, or whatever. As long as I'm watching MMA on tv and you got a knockout like Johnny Hendricks on Jon Fitch what your saying is basically sacrilegious to what the sport or just fighting in general is all about. Another problem too is guys get so caught up in the technical aspect of fighting that they get nervous or whatever come fight time and don't realize it's still just a fight and then they get knocked out because they don't practice on getting fucked up in jaw before a fight for 6 months. They just practice rolling around with their boyfriends or grabbing the wrist and tripping with the leg or whatever you Judo guys do.

You obviously root for the Chael Sonnen types that can take the guy down over and over again and have a boring ass fight. While I will root for the guys that go in there with the intention to kill and destroy. The thing is your making the understanding of MMA too complicated. It's just simply a fight. It's not some specific way of grasping all these different martial arts skills and bla bla bla on the ground. You should know all that shit anyways but when your in there you gotta be mental and riled up at your best. It should have nothing to do with your skill set. That's why I laugh when people like you talk all this shit about how this guy is a purple belt in BJJ or whatever. Who gives a fuck if you get punched your going to sleep. If you get caught in a Kimura or a Guillitine choke or something your fucking tapping out. All that other stuff is just belts and nonsense to put weak ass fighters over so they can land a job in the UFC where they have medeocre careers fighting other medeocre fighters while we wonder why they didn't turn out as good as they should've been when they beat Nam Phan.


----------



## Rush

what on earth are you talking about? You're all over the place here son. Calm down, put your thoughts in a logical order and then type. I am not against striking or knockouts. I love seeing a huge knockout, or a great scrap. I can also appeciate a great ground battle. You on the otherhand just seem to only love fighters who are marketable, or who have knockout power.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> what on earth are you talking about? You're all over the place here son. Calm down, put your thoughts in a logical order and then type. I am not against striking or knockouts. I love seeing a huge knockout, or a great scrap. I can also appeciate a great ground battle. You on the otherhand just seem to only love fighters who are marketable, or who have knockout power.


I just can't stand a fight being won on the ground by a wrestler. I love knockouts but who doesn't? It's not knockout power as much as knockouts. All fighters should possess that. If you don't have it you shouldn't be in the sport because unless you have sick Muay Thai knees or a wrestler with ground and pound your just gonna get your ass kicked.

Hmm who does that sound like? I want you to think about that long and hard and figure it out. A fighter who showed a lack of boxing ability or punching power, willingness to take a shot who just kept taking down his opponent and badly hurting him on the ground. now when that fighter gets to fight somebody that isn't gonna go down like a Vietnamese- American fella living in California that little boy is gonna get fucked up the ass with a mean punch.

You just have a hard time reading my comments word for word. You seem to only wanna pick out 5 words out of my entire sentences and run with it or something. I can't help you if you can't read correctly. Maybe your mom or girlfriend is a kintergarden teacher or something and can help you out.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You obviously root for the Chael Sonnen types that can take the guy down over and over again and have a boring ass fight. While I will root for the guys that go in there with the intention to kill and destroy.


My 5 favourite fighters are Urijah Faber, Aldo, Dunham, Cain and GSP, with Nick Diaz, Torres, Anderson Silva coming in after that. Only GSP is a 'boring' fighter out of them



> The thing is your making the understanding of MMA too complicated. It's just simply a fight. It's not some specific way of grasping all these different martial arts skills and bla bla bla on the ground. You should know all that shit anyways but when your in there you gotta be mental and riled up at your best. It should have nothing to do with your skill set. That's why I laugh when people like you talk all this shit about how this guy is a purple belt in BJJ or whatever. Who gives a fuck if you get punched your going to sleep. *If you get caught in a Kimura or a Guillitine choke or something your fucking tapping out. *All that other stuff is just belts and nonsense to put weak ass fighters over so they can land a job in the UFC where they have medeocre careers fighting other medeocre fighters while we wonder why they didn't turn out as good as they should've been when they beat Nam Phan.


That right there displays how ignorant you truly are about BJJ. Why on earth are we having this argument, you're truly too idiodic to comprehend anything about ju-jitsu. 

"you should know all that shit anyway" what on earth are you on about? you're conradicting yourself in the same paragraph. How are you going to know about ground fighting if you have never trained in it? 

Fights have everything to do about how good you are, how well trained, how well coached and a small bit down to luck.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I just can't stand a fight being won on the ground by a wrestler. I love knockouts but who doesn't? It's not knockout power as much as knockouts. All fighters should possess that. If you don't have it you shouldn't be in the sport because unless you have sick Muay Thai knees or a wrestler with ground and pound your just gonna get your ass kicked.


:lmao :lmao :lmao



> You just have a hard time reading my comments word for word. You seem to only wanna pick out 5 words out of my entire sentences and run with it or something. I can't help you if you can't read correctly. Maybe your mom or girlfriend is a kintergarden teacher or something and can help you out.


hard to respond to everything when you edit your posts after i reply. isn't it son?

You are a fucking idiot, what the fuck has happened to this thread?


----------



## BkB Hulk

Don't worry, this thread will improve tenfold when Dana White brings Bobby Lashley in as Brock Lesnar's African American brother BTOCK (idea inspired by Kiz).


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Bobby Lashley's doing well isn't he? 7-1 record, so he has more experience than Lesnar did when they signed him. Would be hilarious if they did sign him and did Kiz' idea


----------



## seancarleton77

For The Win said:


> Bobby Lashley's doing well isn't he? 7-1 record, so he has more experience than Lesnar did when they signed him. Would be hilarious if they did sign him and did Kiz' idea


Only Lashley absolutely sucks! He's beaten nobody, and he's struggle doing that. He has shit cardio and quits under any duress, he can't even beat up Clay Guida's shitty 205 lb. brother (he didn't really beat him, that was more like lazy foreplay), he would never have beaten Couture or Mir like Lesnar did, and he never will. The one and only thing Bobby Lashley has going for him is the fact that he's not quite as big a pussy as Bob Sapp is. A can is a can. Having one tough opponent and getting destroyed by said opponent doesn't make you tough. I can't believe this guy was a wrestler, he's just a roided up version of Ben Askren, just with shitty wrestling. Did I mention he completely folded the only time he ever had a game opponent.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

Christ.

Online UFC/MMA fans are more bitchy than wrestling fans, never thought I'd see the day!


----------



## Walls

lulz, I say Rush wins that fight by Unanimous Decision. VIG certainly has some interesting opinions. And LOL @ Chael fights being boring. He beast fucks guys to the floor and then beats the fuck out of them. Really boring, indeed.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Walls said:


> lulz, I say Rush wins that fight by Unanimous Decision. VIG certainly has some interesting opinions. And LOL @ Chael fights being boring. He beast fucks guys to the floor and then beats the fuck out of them. Really boring, indeed.


It wasn't a argument just merely me pointing out how dumb it is for him to have the wrong opinion and take on things compared to my view points as a fight fan and just walk around thinking he knows everything but he's not saying anything I've already heard before or don't already know. I'm just way more advanced to this shit than he is and I feel I have the right to say something that might be stupid to him or ignorant because as somebody that's seen as many fights or probably more than he has I might as well make my opinions different and bitch out all these smart fans darlings like Chael Sonnen who is boring as they come. Aside from the fact that Anderson Silva is the GOAT if you go back and watch that fight and invision Silva is just some guy with no take down defense it's one of the most boring fights I've ever seen. You can't even consider me a stupid WWE fan that doesn't know shit about MMA because I watch so much of it whenever there's a UFC ppv, Strikeforce Shotime show or whatever. Perhaps I'm a annoying hybrid, cross training WWE/UFC smarky fool but that's just how I roll dawg.

If you people think I'm stupid and my opinion sucks and is wrong then I don't care because I know my opinions have influenced you anyways no matter what and we could all learn together and better our opinions as wrestling fans and fight fans together on this forum to better understand all this shit better.

To add on to my opinions about knockouts.... When UFC boomed people knew all about takedowns and everything already but that was the core group of fans. It started getting hot when the fights became more entertaining around the time knockouts became more of a factor with guys like Chuck Liddell and then Anderson Silva and even the Nick Diaz knockout of Robbie Lawler for example. See if knockouts weren't in UFC they would have gone out of business probably by now because nobody would've bought the ppv's. If you don't wanna see a knockout or TKO or kickboxing in a MMA fight then go down to your local high school or university and watch two kids roll around or find the next *****, BJJ, or Judo tournament to go to. What more could I say. It's much easier to stop a takedown then you think as long as you are working every day or week training with high level wrestlers. Then you gotta face the music. Fuck Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Myers

The UFC: Japan card is one of the strongest cards from top to bottom I think they have ever put together.

MAIN CARD 
Champ Frankie Edgar vs. Ben Henderson (for lightweight title)
Ryan Bader vs. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
Cheick Kongo vs. Mark Hunt
Yoshihiro Akiyama vs. Jake Shields
Joe Lauzon vs. Anthony Pettis

PRELIMINARY CARD
Tim Boetsch vs. Yushin Okami
Steve Cantwell vs. Riki Fukuda
Vaughan Lee vs. Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto
Chris Cariaso vs. Takeya Mizugaki
Takanori Gomi vs. George Sotiropoulos
Hatsu Hioki and Bart Palaszewski
Leonard Garcia vs. Tiequan Zhang


----------



## Stormbringer

May I ask if you've seen Sonnen vs Marquardt? VIG


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

DX-Superkick said:


> May I ask if you've seen Sonnen vs Marquardt? VIG


Yeah what is your point.


----------



## Myers

The only thing I remember about the Sonnen/Marquardt fight was Nate only got about a minute of offense in and did the most damage.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> It wasn't a argument just merely me pointing out how dumb it is for him to have the wrong opinion and take on things compared to my view points as a fight fan and just walk around thinking he knows everything but he's not saying anything I've already heard before or don't already know. I'm just way more advanced to this shit than he is and I feel I have the right to say something that might be stupid to him or ignorant because as somebody that's seen as many fights or probably more than he has I might as well make my opinions different and bitch out all these smart fans darlings like Chael Sonnen who is boring as they come. Aside from the fact that Anderson Silva is the GOAT if you go back and watch that fight and invision Silva is just some guy with no take down defense it's one of the most boring fights I've ever seen. You can't even consider me a stupid WWE fan that doesn't know shit about MMA because I watch so much of it whenever there's a UFC ppv, Strikeforce Shotime show or whatever. Perhaps I'm a annoying hybrid, cross training WWE/UFC smarky fool but that's just how I roll dawg.
> 
> If you people think I'm stupid and my opinion sucks and is wrong then I don't care because I know my opinions have influenced you anyways no matter what and we could all learn together and better our opinions as wrestling fans and fight fans together on this forum to better understand all this shit better.
> 
> To add on to my opinions about knockouts.... When UFC boomed people knew all about takedowns and everything already but that was the core group of fans. It started getting hot when the fights became more entertaining around the time knockouts became more of a factor with guys like Chuck Liddell and then Anderson Silva and even the Nick Diaz knockout of Robbie Lawler for example. See if knockouts weren't in UFC they would have gone out of business probably by now because nobody would've bought the ppv's. If you don't wanna see a knockout or TKO or kickboxing in a MMA fight then go down to your local high school or university and watch two kids roll around or find the next *****, BJJ, or Judo tournament to go to. What more could I say. It's much easier to stop a takedown then you think as long as you are working every day or week training with high level wrestlers. Then you gotta face the music. Fuck Chael Sonnen.


get off your high horse son and lose the god complex. I'm not conceited enough to claim i watch more MMA than you, although i may have. As far as being ignorant is, you're the one who doesn't acknowledge the importance and entertainment of ground fighting. If you want to watch people stand and bang go fuck off and watch some boxing or kickboxking. There's no takedowns, you get KO's, its the perfect sport for you.

I don't want to see a knockout? where the fuck did i say that? You're so wrapped up in your own little world you haven't read a single word i've said. I like pretty much everything about MMA. I like the knockout, i like the ground game, i like the submissions. You're a personification of the JUST BLEED guy. I'm not saying your opinion is wrong (actually, i am), its also incrediably close minded to just want to see guys stand and bang in *Mixed* Martial Arts.


----------



## Stormbringer

My point VIG is that it was a great fight and was most fought on the ground. It was raw and brutal and is my favorite Middleweight fight because of it.

Expand your horizons and you'll be more entertained.


----------



## -Mystery-

You like Nate/Sonnen more than Silva/Sonnen? Interesting.


----------



## Stormbringer

-Mystery- said:


> You like Nate/Sonnen more than Silva/Sonnen? Interesting.


The Sonnen-Marquardt fight was little more back and forth.


----------



## Walls

Nate/Sonnen is fine, Anderson/Chael is the greatest fight of all time to me, with Hendo/Shogun coming in a close second. Speaking of The American Gangster, Lyoto challenged him to a fight and Chael declined and said: "I don't have time for "pee pee" mouth. All the time I can spare him is enough to cold cock him and walk away." Love you Chael, but that was weak as fuck. If I were him, I would have said something like "I would use my title voucher to face you after I beat Mark Munoz but Jones choked you out and dropped you on your face" or something along those lines. Anything would have been better than what he said himself.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Ah well Chael is still a boss anyway.


----------



## Lm2

chael is the best shit talker in mma, i so hope he goes through munoz but its gonna take alot to beat munoz, great wrestler and heavy hands as shown in the leben fight, WAR Sonnen


----------



## Walls

So I guess CM Punk is going to walk with Chael down the isle to his fight. Meh.

Just read that Miesha Tate is going to defend her title against Ronda Rousey in March. Looking forward to that, it's interesting. Ronda is inexperienced but she's a bad bitch and Tate isn't exactly terrible. Toss up for me.


----------



## Stormbringer

How dare you brush off the pairing of Punk and Sonnen!? HOW DARE YOU!


----------



## Walls

Sonnen >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Punk. Not even close.


----------



## DR JUPES

i'm glad i wasn't the only who thought VIG's big long commentary's and reviews in this thread were GAY.


----------



## T-C

Chael should get some muay thai tips from Punk.


----------



## Walls

Penn to Diaznickdiaz209 Look how much bigger you are in this pic..I thought you were gonna scrap from the beginning homie? What was that coward fence holding strategy to tire out the smaller man? Street fighter my ass! I made you fight like glass jaw @jonfitchdotnet poser!

I'll be ready for that weak bs next time we fight!

fpalm

BJ making excuses as to why he lost? That NEVER happens. And oh look, he plans on fighting again. Shocker. Penn always wants to retire when someone kicks his ass. And LOL @ what he said to Nick. BJ is just mad that Nick made him look like a bitch and beat the fuck out of him. And no shit he was going to try to make BJ tired, BJ is known for his gassing and it was a smart strategy. Nick could have done what he did to BJ all day anyway and not get tired. And another LOL @ at the glass jaw comment for Fitch. Hendricks blasted him on the button, twice. I guarantee you that would have done the same to BJ. And BJ couldn't beat Fitch and after Fitch beat the fuck out of him in the 3rd round of their fight, BJ went and did an interview with Ariel choking back tears while saying, surprise surprise, that he might retire. This is why I can't stand BJ. And the poser comment is funny. BJ couldn't beat him and Fitch took his ass kicking from GSP like a man, whereas BJ quit because he couldn't take it anymore. Poser my ass.


----------



## nazzac

BJ vs Nate at 155. Make it happen


----------



## Stormbringer

Watched UFC on Fuel yesterday and was hyped to see Jones be Rampage again. Then the Roundtabel shows after were great too. Especially Jones and Sonnen.


----------



## Walls

I watched the champion's roundtable, I think that's what it was, with chuck, mir, jones and forest. That was good. What show was Chael on?


----------



## seancarleton77

There is no way Chael is better than Punk, a better fighter yes, but Punk is the real most interesting man in the world.


----------



## Walls

Punk wishes he could talk half as good as Chael. True story.


----------



## Stormbringer

Walls it was before Champions Roundtable after Dana had left the first time but came back to talk about how big UFC will be in 2012. Sonnen said after he goes through Munoz, Anderson might not have to watch his back but GSP and Bones will!


----------



## seancarleton77

Walls said:


> Punk wishes he could talk half as good as Chael. True story.


Chael is quick witted (for a Republican), but Punk would destroy him on the mic if it came to shooting. Punk is just more versatile and emotional, Punk can cut a face promo too. Chael, like The Rock can pretty much only play the asshole.


----------



## Walls

:lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

Why is Chael still talking about going after GSP? He realizes GSP is out for the entire year, right?


----------



## T-C

Chael is Chaeling, that's all.


----------



## T-C

Cyborg was busted for steroids I see.

In other news, water is in fact wet.


----------



## Walls

Not surprising, the bitch is a gorilla.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

> The California State Athletic Commission sent out a press release stating that Strikeforce bantamweight champion Cristiane Justino Santos, better known as Cris Cyborg, was suspended by the commission due to failing a test for Stanazolol, an anabolic steroid also known as Winstrol.
> 
> According to the release, the test was taken on 12/16, which would have been the day before her championship title defense against Hiroko Yamanaka, which she won in 16 seconds.
> 
> Because of the test failure, Santos' victory has been overturned and the result of the match is a no contest.
> 
> Generally speaking, California steroid suspensions have been for one year duration, although the release by the commission did not state that specifically.


http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...667-world-champion-tests-postive-for-steroids



> Dana White has confirmed that Cris Cyborg is going to be stripped of her Strikeforce featherweight title after testing positive for the steroid Stanazolol in her last title defense on Dec. 17 in San Diego.
> 
> The California State Athletic Commission today announced Cyborg being suspended when her test the day before the fight came in positive on Dec. 23. Her win over Hiroko Yamanaka in 16 seconds was overruled due to the positive test and is now officially a no contest.


Here is the update


----------



## Stormbringer

It says bantamweight and featherweight in the reports which is she? And how long has she been on the sauce?


----------



## Walls

Cain/Big Foot is on for April. Big Foot is going to get owned. Hopefully Cain doesn't break his hands hitting that guy's cinder block head.


----------



## Liam Miller

Big foot vs Cain should be a great fight, cain has dealt with size differences before but silva is erm big.


----------



## Walls

If Big Foot gets Cain down, he might get Fedor'ed.


----------



## McQueen

Big Foot will get destroyed.

Cain vs Daniel Cormier would be a more interesting fight but I could see them giving Cormier an "easier" fight to introduce him to the UFC audience.


----------



## Dub

McQueen said:


> Big Foot will get destroyed.


----------



## McQueen

You heard me. The Cain Train rolls on.

Schaub vs Big Foot would be interesting though.


----------



## T-C

Cain will fuck Silva up.


----------



## Walls

I think Cain will fuck him up too but a part of me thinks if Silva can get him down the way he got Fedor down, he might be able to do the same thing to him.Silva is only really dangerous if he's on top of you, other than that Cain owns him in all areas, except maybe BJJ.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Jardine seriously needs to retire. I seriously thought he was about to die.










*zombie mode activate*


----------



## RKing85

Jardine has been bad for a while. Horrible matchmaking by StrikeForce.

Excited for UFC 142 this weekend. Lot of people seem to be sleeping on this card. Belfort/Johnson should be good and I think Mendes takes the title.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

RKing85 said:


> Jardine has been bad for a while. Horrible matchmaking by StrikeForce.
> 
> Excited for UFC 142 this weekend. Lot of people seem to be sleeping on this card. Belfort/Johnson should be good and I think Mendes takes the title.


I f***ing can't stand johnson. He/she seriously looks like an ugly lesbian. I hope Belfort knocks him out so bad that he ends becoming a brazilian ****** prostitute afterwards


----------



## Walls

I could see Vitor/Johnson going either way. I can see Vitor blitzing him and getting the KO or the TKO or Johnson takes him down over and over again and breaks him. Plus, Johnson should have more energy now that he's at 185 and doesn't have to cut as much.


----------



## T-C

I think Johnson wins.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Gustaffson vs. Lil' Nog headlines UFC on Fuel 2.*



> THE OCTAGON® LANDS IN SWEDEN FOR THE FIRST TIME ON APRIL 14
> 
> From Ericsson Globe Area – Stockholm, Sweden
> Saturday, April 14
> 
> LIGHT HEAVYWEIGHT THREE-ROUND MAIN EVENT
> SWEDEN’S ALEXANDER GUSTAFSSON vs. ROGERIO NOGUEIRA
> 
> TICKETS ON SALE FRIDAY, JANUARY 13 - 9 am local/8 am GMT


----------



## Walls

That's an awesome fight and a perfect test for Gustaffson at this point.


----------



## Myers

If sonnen gets past munoz, it's expected he will fight Silva in Brazil sometime this summer. It looks like they are going to put it a soccer stadium and believe it could draw easily 80 thousand people.


----------



## Stormbringer

Myers said:


> If sonnen gets past munoz, it's expected he will fight Silva in Brazil sometime this summer. It looks like they are going to put it a soccer stadium and believe it could draw easily 80 thousand people.


If Sonnen vs Silva took place in Brazil does anyone think that it could be compared to Foreman vs Ali in Africa? Just think of the crowd heat and chanting!


----------



## -Mystery-

Seems like Hendo's UFC status is uncertain again. Dana wanted Hendo to fight Lil Nog (winner gets title shot after Evans, if he wins), but Hendo turned down that fight for whatever reason.


----------



## Walls

I don't blame Hendo, it's a step down for him and he isn't getting any younger. The only decent thing Lil'Nog has done in years was beat down Tito and no one gives a shit about that. Dan would have destroyed him. Hendo does seem to have a smugness and a sense of entitlement, though. Always thought that. Jones would have owned him anyway, not a chance that right hand of his gets anywhere near Jones' chin.

If Sonnen/Anderson happens in Brazil, Sonnen is going to need 24 hour security and people making his meals for him. I know the meal thing sounds nutty, but I wouldn't put it past someone to try and tamper with his food while he's down there. The atmosphere for that fight would be amazing and they will legit riot when Chael wins.


----------



## Straight Pride

DX-Superkick said:


> If Sonnen vs Silva took place in Brazil does anyone think that it could be compared to Foreman vs Ali in Africa? Just think of the crowd heat and chanting!


No

Have you seen "When We Were Kings"?

closer to Rocky vs Drago from Rocky IV

It'd still be cool though


----------



## Walls

When We Were Kings is awesome.


----------



## DR JUPES

Walls they'll be drug testing Chael again if he faces Silva so he wont stand a chance.


----------



## Walls

People need to get over it. He did his time, came back and strangled Brian Stann and passed every test and looked bigger in the Stann fight than he did in the Anderson fight. I full expect him to beat Munoz and then finish what he started in Brazil.


----------



## DR JUPES

yes but we haven't a clue what he'll be like against Silva this time. likelihood is that he'll be worse so...


----------



## Stormbringer

DR JUPES said:


> yes but we haven't a clue what he'll be like against Silva this time. likelihood is that he'll be worse so...


Why would he be worse? He's stronger and obviously he's been working submissions.


----------



## lil' Jimmy

Just watched the countdown to 142. Mendes sounds confident and he will put up a fight but I still think Aldo will catch him and KO him. Belfort vs Johnson looks like it'll be a good fight too. Tough to call but I give this one to Belfort by TKO in the 2nd.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Guess who's back!?!?















































http://oneround.com.br/ricardo-arona-vs-satoshi-ishii-no-brasil/

P.S. link is in Portuguese


----------



## Emarosa

AJ to hold Vitor down for the UD.


----------



## Walls

I watched the Countdown show today as well and that's the first time I've stared at AJ's face for a long period of time and I have to say, he is odd looking. Maybe it's just me, but the shape of his head and face is very weird to me. AJ/Vitor is the only fight I really care about on the whole card, although I will watch it all.


----------



## McQueen

Your just now noticing the king of crunk's weird looking head?


----------



## Walls

Apparently. I have to say though, AJ's grandma on the Countdown show is fucking hilarious. She ends pretty much every sentence with "Mhmmmmmmmmmmmm".


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> I watched the Countdown show today as well and that's the first time I've stared at AJ's face for a long period of time and I have to say, he is odd looking. Maybe it's just me, but the shape of his head and face is very weird to me. AJ/Vitor is the only fight I really care about on the whole card, although I will watch it all.


Anthony Johnson seriously looks like one of the bald headed black *****.


----------



## Myers

Johnson is going to miss weight even before the weigh-ins :lmao

According to Dana White, Vitor will only take the fight if Johnson can get down to 205! by 2pm tomorrow. So if that is true he can't even make 205 yet let alone 185.

edit - He came in at 197, so apparently it's now a fight at 205.


----------



## Walls

What the fuck? Makes no sense.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Guy is a total idiot, apparently had to be carried to and from the weigh ins.


----------



## Liam Miller

Rumble you silly fucker, someone teach this guy to stay in shape. Hope vitor blasts him which is even more likely now.

I haven't checked anyway is it been scrapped from the card?


----------



## T3H~L3X

wow... you move up a weight class after missing weight twice and still miss weight... wow


----------



## Walls

I can't believe he missed weight again and by a large margin. He needs to just be at 205 and just accept it.


----------



## RKing85

Rumble needs to be cut if he losses. 12 pounds over weight is unacceptable.

I like Mendes to claim the FW Title tomorrow night too!


----------



## Walls

I don't think he needs to be cut, especially when you have a guy like Dan Hardy on the roster and he's lost his last 4. But it's pathetic that he still hasn't learned to make weight properly. I mean fuck, Chael cuts from 217 to 185 and doesn't have a problem.

Edit - Dana is really pissed at AJ and says "Win or lose, his job is on the line". But apparently AJ woke up on weight and got really sick before the weigh ins and a UFC doc had to give him fluids so he bulked up again. If that's the case, Dana should be able to figure that out pretty quick. I don't know if I believe his excuse, though. He could have gotten really sick from the weight cut and on top of being in Brazil got sick. Or, he just fucked up royally and is making an excuse.

On another note, Vince isn't going to let Punk walk with Chael to the Octagon anymore.


----------



## Dub

Something to do with the Lesnar situation I heard. Also, it looks like JDS wants to fight Overeem in June. Is that the event that is going to be in a Soccer Stadium?


----------



## TCE

WHITE BOY said:


> Something to do with the Lesnar situation I heard. Also, it looks like JDS wants to fight Overeem in June. Is that the event that is going to be in a Soccer Stadium?


They wanted Silva/Sonnen 2 for the soccer stadium in Brazil, only if Chael was to get past Munoz.

But Silva has suffered another injury, this time in his lower back so he could be out longer.. so the JDS/Reem title fight in the soccer stadium makes all the sense in the world. But I still feel they'll hold it off until Silva is better because just think how much ticket sales will be sold and how much money that fight alone would generate.


----------



## seancarleton77

Vitor vs. Johnson is on, hopefully the kid doesn't coast his whole career and continue to not take his conditioning serious. Either way he needs to have his head knocked off by Belfort!


----------



## Dark Church

Chad "No Bonus Money" Mendes has a 1% chance of winning tonight and that chance is if he can lay on Aldo for 25 minutes. I do mean lay to because in his UFC fights Mendes does pretty much nothing on the ground besides a unsportsmanlike flip at the end of a fight. Aldo by 3rd round TKO/KO. I still want Johnson to win but expect Belfort to now.


----------



## T-C

Great nickname there Dark Church. Mendes is hard viewing.


----------



## Dark Church

I didn't come up with it I think I saw Josh Gross use it but I love it.


----------



## DR JUPES

Dark Church i'm banning you from this section.


----------



## Stormbringer

DR JUPES said:


> Dark Church i'm banning you from this section.


What?

I really wonder how Johnson will fare being so weak from the cut. Hope he isn't embarrassed in the fight. At least tank wise, I COULD CARE LESS if he wins or loses.


----------



## Dark Church

Nice to see Gabriel Gonzaga back to his winning ways.


----------



## -Mystery-

I have to work at 4am, but I can't turn down UFC giving this PPV away for free on Xbox Live.


----------



## Stad

That KO was insane, best i ever seen. Etim was out cold.


----------



## king of scotland

Joe Rogan can be a douche. I saw like 4 shots on the back of the head.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Of course johnson comes out the the gayest song in history. Smash this **** Vitor!


----------



## DR JUPES

Vitor vs Anderson Silva next please.


----------



## lil' Jimmy

Shit, glad Vitor won but shit fight after what I was expecting. Fuck you RUMBLE!!

@ JUPES: Vitor deserves to challenge for the tiltle but I really wanna see Chael vs Silva II


----------



## -Mystery-

Brazil gonna be even crazier when Silva knocks that pussy Sonnen out.


----------



## lil' Jimmy

Aldo be 1 sick dude. Mendes played it well up to the KTFO point. Christ, Aldo is a beast.


----------



## Dark Church

Chad "No Bonus Money" Mendes lived up to my expectations.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

There were way too many one sided fights tonight for my liking and I hope anybody in the future that is going to be challenging Jose Aldo at 145 takes note of what happens when you try to set up a takedown on a man with legs built of steel who's strikes channel through his entire body at rapid fast explosive rates. Anybody wanting to get into MMA nowadays better start grasping Muay Thai, Kickboxing and how to form strikes that kill people and rape the air we breathe or else a undefeated streak on the line against Jose Aldo will get you exactly that.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Amazing.


----------



## PartFive

king of scotland said:


> Joe Rogan can be a douche. I saw like 4 shots on the back of the head.


Rogan was high. It was a great call by the reff, they need to start crackin down on shots to the back of the head at the end of fights.


----------



## Role Model

Man those Aldo celebrations, awesome, that's the sort of thing the sport need more of.


----------



## Walls

PartFive said:


> Rogan was high. It was a great call by the reff, they need to start crackin down on shots to the back of the head at the end of fights.


Rogan is *never* high when he does the UFC. And honestly, I saw one shot hit the back of the head. Silva got screwed.

Aldo's celebration was awesome. The timing of that knee was beautiful.

The Brazilian's are going to riot when Chael beats Anderson, it won't be pretty. Especially if they do it in a stadium.


----------



## Rmx820

Anthony 'Apple Crumble' Johnson most likely getting cut from what Dana said on the post fight show on Fuel. Not a big surprise.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Aldo is unstoppable, sad to see Etim get beat, but what a knockout! Bye AJ, what you deserve in all fairness.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Guess who's been released?



> Anthony Johnson released from UFC
> 
> Anthony Johnson's third weighcutting mistake will be his last in the UFC, at least for now.
> 
> Following Saturday night's UFC 142 event at HSBC Arena in Rio de Janeiro, UFC president Dana White terminated Johnson's contract.
> 
> "This is his third time," White said of Johnson's failure to make weight for the third time in his career. "Three strikes and you're gone."
> 
> Johnson (10-4 MMA, 7-4 UFC, of course, missed weight for his co-feature fight with Vitor Belfort (21-9 MMA, 10-5 UFC). The UFC president said Johnson came within a pound-and-a-half of the 186-pound limit allowed for non-title middleweight fights but was forced by a doctor to rehydrate because the former welterweight contender "couldn't make it."
> 
> "That was one of the most unprofessional things I've ever seen," White said. "The guy was at 170 pounds. He moved up to 185 pounds so this wouldn't happen anymore, and this is the worst weightcutting disaster he's ever had. He almost ruined the co-main event here in Brazil. I don't know what else to say about that one. I'm not happy about it."
> 
> On Friday, White told MMAjunkie.com (UFC blog for UFC news, UFC rumors, fighter interviews and event previews/recaps | MMAjunkie.com) that Johnson's job would be on the line, regardless of the result of his fight. While his words made it seem as if Johnson could potentially keep his spot in the promotion, the UFC boss said his decision was already made.
> 
> "I knew what the decision was when I talked to you on Friday," White told MMAjunkie.com. "This is his third time. Listen, the guy was having problems making 170 pounds. He wanted to stay at 170 or whatever his deal was. You go to 185, and you blow it as bad as he blew it? That's bad man."
> 
> Johnson previously missed weight in welterweight contests with Yoshiyuki Yoshida and Rich Clementi. With this weekend's infraction, in which Johnson ultimately weighed 197 pounds for a 185-pound fight, White said he simply couldn't allow the fighter's actions to go unchecked.
> 
> That said, White said he's not forever ruling out the potential for Johnson to return to the promotion at some point.
> 
> "I don't dislike the guy," White. "I like him very much actually. When you talk to Anthony Johnson, he's a good guy.
> 
> "I don't know who you blame in this one. Do you blame him? Do you blame his team? Do you blame his camp? I mean who takes the blame in this one? Ultimately, you're a grown man. You're responsible for your own actions."


----------



## T-C

How good would Aldo vs Edgar be?


----------



## DR JUPES

Dark Church said:


> Chad "No Bonus Money" Mendes lived up to my expectations.


what are you talking about? not only did you not call how this fight would go but Mendes did well up until he was hit by a devastating knee, it was just a really solid knee. i'd argue that round was Mendes until the knockout so...


----------



## Walls

How the hell was that round Mendes'? Aldo kicked the fuck out of his lead leg. All Mendes did was get his hands on him and get not even all the way down to the ground I believe twice.


----------



## DR JUPES

he didn't get dominated at all and from what i remember (okay so it was a laggy connection and i was super tired) but he kept up w/Aldo fine and i didn't see him get kicked to fuck? plus in this feeling out round i thought Mendes beat him to the punch a few times and Aldo stuffed a few take down attempts. hardly dominated which was what Wheels was trying to make out.


----------



## T-C

No way could you give that first round to Mendes, all he did was continuously fail to take Aldo down.


----------



## Duke Silver

It was definitely Aldo's round, but things could've been very different had the cage grab not occurred. Mendes probably would've made it into the second anyway. Awesome finish though. That crowd shot is one of the best things I've ever seen, and I don't mean exclusively in MMA.

Yamasaki's call was bullshit. There were three/four possible shots to the back of the head, but at the most Silva should've been deducted a point, before checking to make sure that Prater could continue. I really don't understand why more sports don't adopt the instant replay rule.


----------



## Walls

DR JUPES said:


> he didn't get dominated at all and from what i remember (okay so it was a laggy connection and i was super tired) but he kept up w/Aldo fine and i didn't see him get kicked to fuck? plus in this feeling out round i thought Mendes beat him to the punch a few times and Aldo stuffed a few take down attempts. hardly dominated which was what Wheels was trying to make out.


I never said he got dominated, I just said it wasn't his round before the knee. Wheels comment was a bit harsh.


----------



## DR JUPES

i wasn't saying you were saying that, i was saying it in retort to Dark Wheel's comment. oh and the cage grab comment just brought the fight back to me but i thought it was pretty even and i wouldn't mark down a fighter for failed take down attempts especially when Aldo should have been brought down before he grabbed the cage. thought Mendes edged it and i would have given it to him on account he did bring Aldo down had it not been for the cage grab.


----------



## Dark Church

DR JUPES said:


> i wasn't saying you were saying that, i was saying it in retort to *Dark Wheel's* comment. oh and the cage grab comment just brought the fight back to me but i thought it was pretty even and i wouldn't mark down a fighter for failed take down attempts especially when Aldo should have been brought down before he grabbed the cage. thought Mendes edged it and i would have given it to him on account he did bring Aldo down had it not been for the cage grab.


Typical now I get why you are a Nick Diaz fan. That is the kind of disrespectful unwarranted thing he would say to.

Mendes didn't win the round and didn't come close. He did of significance. He did gain some respect from me though by fully admitting Aldo was better than him in that fight. The Barbosa KO was better then Silva's kick to Belfort's face because no follow up was needed here. Eric Silva also needs to stop whining because he landed three or four shots to the back of the head and it wasn't like Prater was moving his head the whole time either.


----------



## Kun10

DR JUPES said:


> i wasn't saying you were saying that, i was saying it in retort to Dark Wheel's comment. oh and the cage grab comment just brought the fight back to me but i thought it was pretty even and i wouldn't mark down a fighter for failed take down attempts especially when Aldo should have been brought down before he grabbed the cage. thought Mendes edged it and i would have given it to him on account he did bring Aldo down had it not been for the cage grab.


He had a chance after that to get him down with no cage-grab and Aldo got straight back up. I haven't rewatched the fight but he probably had about 4 chances to take him down and couldn't so to say he would be brought down the ONE TIME he held on to the cage when he managed to stay up the other 4 is a pretty illogical statement.

No way Mendes was winning either. He wasn't being dominated but when you whole gameplan revolves around taking your opponent down and your opponent stuffs your takedown attempts while making you eat some sore leg shots something is wrong.


----------



## Walls

They showed the replay of Silva hitting the guy in slow motion while Rogan talked about it. One strayed and hit the back of his head. Why this is being disputed is beyond me.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> They showed the replay of Silva hitting the guy in slow motion while Rogan talked about it. One strayed and hit the back of his head. Why this is being disputed is beyond me.


This happens a lot. 

Hendo did it to Fedor, and Vitor did it to Akiyama.

Was there a back of the head strike? Yes. But is it worthy of a DQ, hell no.

Emotions were running high, and sudden movement of the head. 1 shot must be excusable. a lot of shots warrants a dq. 1 i not imo


----------



## Myers

:mark:


----------



## Walls

Diaz/Condit is very interesting. Condit won't let Diaz back him up and overwhelm him like he does to everyone else, it's going to be a war.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Can't fucking wait!


----------



## Quasi Juice

Myers said:


> :mark:


That's one bad ass hype video. 'Gwan Diaz!


----------



## S-Mac

WOW cant wait for this now.


----------



## Noel

So, King Mo is the latest fighter to be busted for roids.



> Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal, the former Strikeforce light heavyweight champion who returned to the cage on Jan. 7, may not be back in the cage any time soon after testing positive for a banned steroid.
> 
> Lawal tested positive for Drostanalone, the Nevada State Athletic Commission announced today.
> 
> Drostanalone can be used as a medication for lowering cholesterol and is sometimes prescribed to cancer patients, but it is also used as a performance-enhancing substance. It is particularly known as a steroid that athletes and bodybuilders use when they are attempting to maintain strength and muscle mass while cutting weight.
> 
> The Nevada Commission did not say what discipline Lawal will face, but fighters who test positive for performance-enhancing drugs typically have their license suspended for anywhere from six months to a year. Lawal's TKO victory was viewed as likely to earn him another shot at the Strikeforce light heavyweight title, but that apparently won't happen now.
> 
> Lawal is the second well-known Strikeforce fighter to fail a performance-enhancing drug test recently. Cris Cyborg, the promotion's 145-pound female champion, also tested positive for steroids at her most recent fight.
> 
> The Nevada Commission announced that all the other fighters who took part in the Jan. 7 Strikeforce show tested negative for all banned substances.


Source: MMAFighting.com


----------



## -Mystery-

Munoz out, Bisping/Sonnen now.


----------



## Liam Miller




----------



## stonefort

Mo steroids.


----------



## McQueen

I'm hoping for a verbal and physical beatdown of Bisping by Sonnen. Sonnen might be a tool buts hes still better than "the Cunt."


----------



## will94

UFC 145 in Montreal has been canceled:


> For the first time since Zuffa has owned UFC, a major PPV show has been canceled.
> 
> Neil Davidson of the Canadian Press has just reported that the 3/24 show in Montreal, which was to be UFC 145, has been canceled, citing scheduling complications and desire to deliver a championship card.
> 
> Dana White has said there will be a show in Montreal, but they did not have a new date. The 3/24 date fell apart because the company was unable to get a PPV quality main event on that date.


----------



## McQueen

Meaning no GSP?


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Let the trash talking begin! Love me some Sonnen vs The CUNT.

And I hope they add Palhares vs Maia to the show.


----------



## Walls

Fuck. Yes. The American Gangster is going to fucking DESTROY Bisping. Legit excited now, nice first thing to see when I go on my comp today. Amazing news. Bisping is so fucked, Chael is going to run through him.

Palhares Vs. Maia would be amazing too.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

> Chael: "I am going to knock the teeth out of this snot nosed Brit who calls himself royalty, who calls himself a Count..I am MMA royalty and America will tune into the Chael Sonnen show next Saturday on FOX."


Chael is awesome.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Hope Bisping knocks his block off.

Hes British, I'm British, so...


----------



## Rush

I hope its a double KO but neither have the punching power to pull it off :side:


----------



## T-C

I like them both, I think it's quite a close fight too. Chael should be favourite though and I hope he wins.


----------



## Rush

No way is this fight going to be close. Bisping is going to get wrestlefucked.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Bispings gonna come in, spit in Chaels face, blind the fucker. Wam Bam, KO, 1st round. Bet on it.


----------



## T-C

You are probably right Rush.


----------



## Myers

I hoping that Bisping gets smashed through the floor and Chael gets busted again for PED's so they can just give Munoz or Belfort the title shot.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Dana update on Twitter: Maia vs Weidman on FOX.*


----------



## Dub

Sonnen vs. Bisping? WTF, this is going to be awesome.


----------



## Rmx820

I'm really confused why that wasn't the #1 contender fight to begin with.


----------



## Stormbringer

And this is still free tv right?


----------



## Liam Miller

I see nothing but a dominating win for chael.

Maia will be a huge test for weidman. Would have been awesome palhares vs Maia but he has just thought so, and i wonder how long they will protect chael from Palhares


----------



## Vader

I'm English, from near where Bisping is from so all the signs point to me rooting for Bisping.

Nope.

Hope he gets the shit beat out of him. Numerous times. Far too arrogant for someone who has done very little.


----------



## Walls

Chael has opened as a 4-1 favorite to beat Bisping, we aren't alone in thinking that that cunt is going to get smashed.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I'll probably stick a bet on Chael winning


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Best place in the UK to bet on UFC events?


----------



## Noel

Nowhere to be honest. Bookies, atleast in the UK seem to be pretty uneducated in MMA so most odds are quite terrible, they always play it safe with odds, it's not even worth putting money on. 

The only way I've made money is by predicting FOTN's or who wins what bonus, fight outcomes just have ridiculously shit odds unless you're incredibly specific (Fighter X to win by KO in round Y etc)


----------



## Walls

I don't bet on fights. I get excited enough for them, I would stroke out if I had money on them as well.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

That's a shame, wanted to bet on some UFC events


----------



## Proc

Got a little question:

I really enjoy UFC's product. With that being said I'm wondering why they show all the PPV highlights on UFC Tonight? Why bother paying for the event when you can watch the highlights shortly after legally on TV? 

I just don't quite understand the business plan behind that, especially because I've always thought that PPVs are a very big part of their earnings.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

It's always better to watch the fights live dude


----------



## McQueen

WTF we don't get that shit in the States.


----------



## Proc

For The Win said:


> It's always better to watch the fights live dude


Sure thing, but for example, lots of people shit on TNA for giving their finishes away on free TV rather than on PPV. Also I think a lot of us would shit on WWE if they would show all the highlights from their PPV the next day on RAW, instead of these stand-alone picture they often use. I'm obviously no expert on this, but I do think that the stand-alone pictures make more people buy the PPV replay than showing it in motion on TV does.



Take UFC 142 in Rio as an example: 
the event did not have as much hype as most others and atleast in the US, they had hard free TV competition (I think). But it turned out to be a great show. I consider myself a 'casual' MMA fan and I didn't hear anybody being disappointed after UFC 142. So you get all the great reviews, a lot of word-of-mouth advertising, you want to see Barboza's 'Knockout of the Year' Spinning Wheel Kick, the controversy about Anthony Johnson and of course the main event and the celebration after it.
But no need to buy the replay, because it was all shown on UFC tonight.

Of course UFC is not stupid and they know what they are doing, I just would like to understand why they are doing it 





McQueen said:


> WTF we don't get that shit in the States.




If you are talking about UFC Tonight it is definitely an American show. Check out the MMA thread in the Wrestling Multimedia section. You can find all UFC Tonight episodes there.


----------



## Rush

UFC Tonight is on Fuel. Its a new show about UFC news akin to Inside MMA or MMA Live. Its designed to reach that casual audience and draw them into the sport/company as well as give the hardcores some news, opinions etc

Btw 142 had huge hype, and no fan is content with just seeing small highlights.


----------



## Proc

Rush said:


> Btw 142 had huge hype, and no fan is content with just seeing small highlights.



About the hype: I get no MMA whatsoever over here on TV. So I took this information from various podcasts I'm listening to. Most felt like the Featherweight Title is not established enough to draw big against the free TV competition. Plus, they all thought that the upcoming FOX event would make some fans skip this one. But anyway, what do I know? As I said I'm rather new to this sport (UFC 129 made me a fan, watched ~35 UFC events since then). The buyrate is going to speak for itself.

About showing highlights: I see your point, but I felt like they showed and analysed the major happenings in such a detail that, if I had not seen the PPV live, I would have not felt encouraged to buy the replay. Thought they showed pretty much everything you needed to see.

It's like a racing fan misses the race itself, but watches everything after it. He sees the wrecks, the pitstops and who won the race. Maybe I'm not hardcore-fan enough, but I don't think many people would go back and watch (and not even paying for it) the whole race anyway. Guess MMA/wrestling fans are one of a kind 



But now I'm curious: do you feel like WWE should show highlights of their PPVs on RAW like the UFC does? Or do you think the two companies can't be compared on this aspects because of different product, business structure, differently educated fans or different whatsoever?


----------



## Walls

I felt that 142 wasn't hyped that much, personally. But it ended up being an awesome night of fights, which usually happens in that situation.

The MMA media section is my best friend, it should be yours too McQueen.


----------



## Dub

I still need to watch 142, I really regret not ordering it. 143 and 144 look amazing.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

UFC 142 was a great night of fights, specially in the main card. The Preliminary was just meh from the most part. It was really great to see Napao getting a win, though.

The finish by Barboza, the return of Toquinho~!, Belfort kicking Johnson's ass and Aldo setting a beautiful knee on the boring Mendes was great to see. Oh, and I'm forgetting the fact that Aldo run into the crowd to celebrate. That was awesome as well.

If the UFC is going to deliver PPVs like 142, it will be an awesome year for the fans.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chael, why you so scared of Silva?


----------



## Straight Pride

I enjoyed 142 but do people really want so many matches ending in the first round?


----------



## Rush

Straight Pride said:


> I enjoyed 142 but do people really want so many matches ending in the first round?


Not sure if serious. A good fight is a good fight. Doesnt matter if it finishes round 1, 2, 5 whatever.


----------



## Walls

-Mystery- said:


> Chael, why you so scared of Silva?


Other way around.


----------



## RKing85

So thankful for Rogers SportsNet One.

Denis's standing elbows were outstanding, as was Camoes' submission wrestling.


----------



## -Mystery-

Walls said:


> Other way around.


Nah, Sonnen doesn't want Silva again. Hell, I don't even think Sonnen has been able to keep his stories straight. A few weeks ago it was "I'm fighting GSP or Bones next because I destroyed him". However, today, it's "I'm fighting GSP or Bones next because he's afraid to fight me". Which one is it Chael? He's a Republican though so none of us should be surprised by his inability to keep his stories straight. 

The fact is Sonnen knows deep down he can't duplicate his performance a second time against Silva so he uses to best weapon, his mouth, to convince people like yourself that Silva is afraid of him. However, Sonnen is actually just trying to convince himself that Silva is afraid of him because he's too egotistical to admit to himself that he's afraid to go into Brazil and fight Silva because he knows deep down he won't make it past the 2nd round.


----------



## McQueen

This guy doing commentary for UFC on FX is fucking awful.


----------



## king of scotland

-Mystery- said:


> Nah, Sonnen doesn't want Silva again. Hell, I don't even think Sonnen has been able to keep his stories straight. A few weeks ago it was "I'm fighting GSP or Bones next because I destroyed him". However, today, it's "I'm fighting GSP or Bones next because he's afraid to fight me". Which one is it Chael? He's a Republican though so none of us should be surprised by his inability to keep his stories straight.
> 
> The fact is Sonnen knows deep down he can't duplicate his performance a second time against Silva so he uses to best weapon, his mouth, to convince people like yourself that Silva is afraid of him. However, Sonnen is actually just trying to convince himself that Silva is afraid of him because he's too egotistical to admit to himself that he's afraid to go into Brazil and fight Silva because he knows deep down he won't make it past the 2nd round.


You're a pretty delusional Silva nut rider aren't you?


----------



## -Mystery-

king of scotland said:


> You're a pretty delusional Silva nut rider aren't you?


Or perhaps you're just a deluded monkey buying into Sonnen's propaganda. 

Sonnen doesn't want Silva because they'll be no PEDs or broken ribs for Silva this time around. That, and Silva will have an entire country behind him. Also, if Silva wins, there is no 3rd fight for Sonnen, ever. Sonnen can win 15 fights in a row and there's still no 3rd title shot.


----------



## Rush

Anyone who buys into Sonnen's crap is either a moron or a fanboy


----------



## nazzac

McQueen said:


> This guy doing commentary for UFC on FX is fucking awful.


I liked Anik, but he sounded very similar to Florian so at times you couldn't tell who was talking. They need to bring in another colour commentator to go with Anik. Frank mir, Randy Couture?


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

nazzac said:


> I liked Anik, but he sounded very similar to Florian so at times you couldn't tell who was talking. They need to bring in another colour commentator to go with Anik. Frank mir, Randy Couture?


I think Anik did a very decent job if you ask me.

I would prefer Bonnan alongside with Anik. I enjoyed the times of Stephan in the WEC and I would prefer him ten times over Mir.

It was a nice night of fights. Impressed with Denis. Kid have some power. Nurmagomedov looks like a great prospect as well.

It is great to see Barry winning some fights. The guy still have to improved a lot if he wants to be a top level HW. Entertained by Easton and Papazian (a fight that I wasn't interested at all). Sad for Bang even though he did a really great job in the stand up almost finishing Neer and it is always a happy feeling for me seeing Guillard losing another fight. What an overrated and arrogant dude.


----------



## Walls

Anik fucking sucks and so does Florian. I have no idea why anyone thinks Florian is a good commentator, he really isn't. I'd rather listen to Michael Schiavello on commentary, that should tell you something.

The show was very meh to me. The crowd didn't seem to give a shit at all. Glad Barry got the win, as I really like him. Ludwig got caught stupidly, I called it from a mile away. Also, LOL @ Guillard getting RNC'ed twice in a row.

And Silva is ducking Sonnen.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Walls said:


> Guillard getting RNC'ed twice in a row.


And now he's saying in a year his BJJ will be top notch. Things like this are why I was glad to see Guillard tapped out and Jim Miller back on track to becoming a contender. Instead of just accepting the second loss by the same submission and admitting you have something to work on, he just shrugs it off and makes claims to join the elite in a short period of time.


----------



## -Mystery-

Seems like GSP will be ready to fight the winner of Diaz/Condit by the summer.


----------



## seancarleton77

Great night of fights. Jumped up and cheered (I think I woke my Niece upstairs) when Miller got Melvin in his grasp, you just knew it was over. I was very pleased with Neer, Camões, Denis, Barry & Miller, impressive performances from them all.

Pumped for Sonnen vs. Bisping, two douchebags beating each other's faces in, greatness. Let's hope Chael wins and UFC sells out a football stadium in Brazil, the alternative of course is Bisping winning and selling out a community centre.


----------



## Walls

-Mystery- said:


> Seems like GSP will be ready to fight the winner of Diaz/Condit by the summer.


Then there is no need for a fake title fight between Diaz/Condit. I still want them to fight, though. I mean, JDS is out until June but there is no other title fight for his belt until he gets back. And GSP is super human to come back that early.


----------



## -Mystery-

Walls said:


> Then there is no need for a fake title fight between Diaz/Condit. I still want them to fight, though. I mean, JDS is out until June but there is no other title fight for his belt until he gets back. And GSP is super human to come back that early.


Well when they announced the interim fight, GSP wasn't due back until fall or early 2013 at the latest and now that GSP's recovery is going better than expected you can't exactly pull the rug from under Condit and Diaz.


----------



## Walls

I guess so. Plus, this is their Superbowl weekend show if I remember correctly so it would hurt the promotion of it if they took the title out of it. I just think these interim titles are stupid. If the champ is hurt and is out for an extended period of time, strip him of the title. No one views the interim champ as the real champ anyway.

I also watched a video with Dana today and he said if Sonnen wins, he will get Anderson. So basically, Anderson/Chael 2 is a lock because we all know Chael is going to smash Bisping. Silva is fucked.


----------



## Myers

Anik and Florian were fine, if fact I wouldn't mind Anik interviewing the fighters after the fights and just keep rogan at commentary. At least Anik doesn't sound like he is screaming at all the fighters during interviews.


----------



## Walls

How in the blue fuck does Rogan sound like he is yelling at them? Anik has a very weak voice compared to Rogan's, maybe that's where that came from. And if he does yell a little, it's because he's fired up because he loves what he does. I'm amazed at how much shit Rogan catches for being enthusiastic about his job.


----------



## Myers

I am amazed how much you love riding Rogan's dick.


----------



## Walls

Some of the criticism he gets is valid but the vast majority of it is bullshit. He's the best at what he does and a brilliant man on top of that.


----------



## T-C

I find Rogan a bit tiresome on his podcast, he talks some serious shit and needs put in his place a lot of the time.

He is the best commentator about though.


----------



## Walls

What do you disagree with him about?


----------



## T-C

When he starts spouting his theories about mushrooms mostly. It's tiresome because when Eddie Bravo (who I dislike a lot more than Rogan) talks bout his conspiracy theories Rogan like to shoot them down. He also tends to go over the top on things being "fascinating". Also when someone disagrees with him he just tends to shout them down instead of listening to their point of view. When he is talking about stuff that doesn't involve "the universe" or his perception of it, he is very listenable too though and anytime he has Diaz or Callen on it's tremendous.


----------



## Myers

Rogan is still the best MMA commentator, but I thought Anik did a really good job last night. I would like to see how Anik and Rogan would work together on a show.


----------



## T-C

I thought Anik was good as well, very professional.


----------



## Walls

T-C said:


> When he starts spouting his theories about mushrooms mostly. It's tiresome because when Eddie Bravo (who I dislike a lot more than Rogan) talks bout his conspiracy theories Rogan like to shoot them down. He also tends to go over the top on things being "fascinating". Also when someone disagrees with him he just tends to shout them down instead of listening to their point of view. When he is talking about stuff that doesn't involve "the universe" or his perception of it, he is very listenable too though and anytime he has Diaz or Callen on it's tremendous.


I think his views on mushrooms are tiresome as well but that's only because I've listened to every single one of his podcasts more than once and he's at like 177 now and considering each one is at least 2 and a half hours long, it does get a bit tiresome. I don't think he's wrong about them, though. I didn't like Bravo at first but he grew on me. As did Duncan Trussell. I still cannot fucking stand Ari Shaffir though.

I didn't like Anik at all but I've never liked anything he has ever done. Florian blows as a commentator, get Mir in there instead.


----------



## Myers

My only problem with mir is that he seemed biased in the WEC, not to say other commentators aren't either.


----------



## RKing85

MINOWAMAN!!!!

Sucks he is going to lose tonight.


----------



## Myers

Yeah Minowaman doesn't have a fixed fight nor does he have the refs on his side tonight :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Anik was good. Florian was awful.


----------



## Walls

So, with all these file sharing sites being shut down, no more UFC for me, YAY. I don't have cable because I was watching everything on my comp anyway and couldn't justify $70 a month for digital cable so I got rid of it like 2 years now and since the UFC moved their shit to FX, even if I had digital cable I still wouldn't be able to get it. And I can't afford to get the PPV every month even if I had cable, as bills have gone up recently.

So, I'm pretty pissed to say the least.


----------



## T-C

The UFC doesn't care.










SOPA RULES.


----------



## Liam Miller

Walls said:


> So, with all these file sharing sites being shut down, no more UFC for me, YAY. I don't have cable because I was watching everything on my comp anyway and couldn't justify $70 a month for digital cable so I got rid of it like 2 years now and since the UFC moved their shit to FX, even if I had digital cable I still wouldn't be able to get it. And I can't afford to get the PPV every month even if I had cable, as bills have gone up recently.
> 
> So, I'm pretty pissed to say the least.



In the words of rogan.

You can't stop the internet.

We hope :argh: (even though i don't use the file sharing sites for mma but it's still fucking annoying they are doing that shit)


----------



## T-C

It will effect my boxing viewing more, needs to be stopped.


----------



## Ray

HAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

UFC'S WEBSITE JUST GOT HACKED BY A WRESTLING FAN! Check it out! 

Here's the hackers twitter: http://twitter.com/JoshTheGod :lmao


----------



## T-C




----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> So, with all these file sharing sites being shut down, no more UFC for me, YAY. I don't have cable because I was watching everything on my comp anyway and couldn't justify $70 a month for digital cable so I got rid of it like 2 years now and since the UFC moved their shit to FX, even if I had digital cable I still wouldn't be able to get it. And I can't afford to get the PPV every month even if I had cable, as bills have gone up recently.
> 
> So, I'm pretty pissed to say the least.


You can't stream? Or use a site like mma core?


----------



## Ray

I can't believe it's still down. That's one pissed SOPA/PIPA protester


----------



## Myers

There will always be dozens of ways to download movies,music,ppv's,etc. I normally stick to torrents and I rarely use sites like fileserve or megaupload.


----------



## Walls

I strayed away from torrents along time ago, guess I'll have to go back. I don't give a fuck about not watching tv shows anymore if it really came down to it, but I will lose my fucking shit if I can't watch MMA anymore, it's my passion. I'm hearing that The Pirate Bay is fine to use now because they considered it a religion in Sweden or some crazy shit like that.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Walls said:


> I strayed away from torrents along time ago, guess I'll have to go back. I don't give a fuck about not watching tv shows anymore if it really came down to it, but I will lose my fucking shit if I can't watch MMA anymore, it's my passion. I'm hearing that The Pirate Bay is fine to use now because they considered it a religion in Sweden or some crazy shit like that.


I just googled this and you're actually right  I might have to move to Sweden soon.


----------



## brian8448

Friends I have a question:

Greatest heel in UFC History: Tito Ortiz, Brock Lesnar, or Chael Sonnen?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

newsgroups are the best, honestly


----------



## Walls

brian8448 said:


> Friends I have a question:
> 
> Greatest heel in UFC History: Tito Ortiz, Brock Lesnar, or Chael Sonnen?


Chael. Tito is a close second.


----------



## RKing85

Best heel in terms of getting people interested in fights: Chael Sonnen first followed by Tito Ortiz.

Best heel in terms of most hated: Tim Sylvia followed by Phil Baroni.


----------



## Myers

you all forgot about THE KOS


----------



## McQueen

When is the last time Koscheck fought? His embarrassment at the hands of GSP?


----------



## Myers

He knocked out old man hughes


----------



## McQueen

When did that happen?


----------



## Myers

It was on the same card as jones/rampage. I used this cool search engine called google, you should try it sometime.


----------



## McQueen

Don't you get lippy with me son. I remember that fight now, I watched a stream of that event.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, that was awhile ago now. Matt was doing fine for a little while, kept hitting Kos where GSP did :lmao

And that was fine until it pissed Kos off and he blasted him.


----------



## RKing85

anyone else going with Phil Davis to upset Rashad Evans this weekend?


----------



## T3H~L3X

Highly unlikely...I like Davis and think in a few years he'll be a real force but I just don't see him getting passed someone like Rashad. This coming from someone who's not a fan of Evans.


----------



## -Mystery-

Davis has a chance from the stand point of I wouldn't be shocked if Evans was looking past Davis towards Bones.


----------



## McQueen

RKing85 said:


> anyone else going with Phil Davis to upset Rashad Evans this weekend?


No, but i'd prefer it if he won.


----------



## Rush

I dislike Rashad so i want to see him get humbled but i also want to see Jones/Rashad


----------



## Dub

> "He's not the middleweight champion. He's been beaten many, many times. He's been submitted more times than I care to mention. Not to mention, the last time he lost a fight by submission, there were some issues involving performance enhancing drugs. I don't know what the deal is. Apparently, he has one testicle. One testicle! This is why he uses performance enhancing drugs. He's gonna need more than one little ball to fight me next weekend!"


BISPING


----------



## -Mystery-

Nate vs. Miller on UFC's next Fox show in May.


----------



## Walls

Diaz/Miller is an awesome fight. And we'll see how Bisping feels after Chael smashes him.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

UFC site won't load for me?


----------



## Walls

Works for me.


----------



## Noel

Same here. They've also got Chuck vs Rashad up for free.


----------



## Liam Miller

Epic KO.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sonnen continues to embarrass himself. He did an interview for some show on ESPN2 and had a prop belt on his shoulder. fpalm


----------



## RKing85

someone said that the UFC website got hacked again last night. Not sure if that's true or not though.

Sonnen's gimmick got really old, really quick for me.


----------



## Walls

-Mystery- said:


> Sonnen continues to embarrass himself. He did an interview for some show on ESPN2 and had a prop belt on his shoulder. fpalm



Indeed he did: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...eal-undefeated-champion-has-belt-to-prove-it/

:lmao

Chael is quickly becoming my favorite ever. I mean, Anderson is my favorite fighter of all time and his fights are poetry in motion and all that good shit, but Sonnen is just so fucking insane that I can't help but love him.


----------



## Dub

Sonnen and Bisping are going to be on kevin and bean tomorrow together, should be fun.


----------



## Myers

Yeah I heard that today on the podcast, Rashad was on today's. I am really looking forward to hearing that interview.


----------



## DR JUPES

can't wait for Bisping vs Sonnen, Sonnen will get smashed w/out his PED. he's a SCARED COWARD.


----------



## Stormbringer

DR JUPES said:


> can't wait for Bisping vs Sonnen, Sonnen will get smashed w/out his PED. he's a SCARED COWARD.


Did you see what he did to Stann? He plowed right through him!


----------



## KingJames23

Press Conference on at the moment. Sonnen has his replica belt with him :lol


----------



## Walls

Obviously he's going to take his belt with him, why wouldn't he?


----------



## Rush

Sonnen prepares his comments way too much. Half of his soundbites arent even answering the questions he gets asked. He'll plow through Bisping because British wrestling is garbage but he'll get bent over by Anderson


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Man, i dont care what anyone says, Sonnen makes me laugh. Love the guy :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Is the Sonnen/Bisping fight 5 rounds or 3? Guessing 3?


----------



## Walls

3, unfortunately. I would love to see Chael smash him for 5.


----------



## Mikey Damage

3 rounds. Evans vs Davis is 5, I think.

Pre-fight analysts are Couture, and Jones. :mark:


----------



## Walls

Awesome.


----------



## RKing85

I got Sonnen via decision, which sucks cause I like Bisping a million times mores than I like Sonnen.


----------



## Walls

Rashad by TKO 2nd round
Chael by decision
Maia by decision


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I stuck a bet on Chael by TKO, don't even know why, the fucking bookie rushed me


----------



## Walls

I'd say Chael has a better chance of strangling him the same way he did to Stann than winning by that way, but you never know. But Chael will win, without question. Then we will be treated to an amazing victory promo that only he can deliver. I will be legitimately shocked if Bisping somehow beats Chael.


----------



## RKing85

I got Chael via decision, Davis via decision (Yep, going with the upset. I think Davis out wrestles Evans in at least 3 of the rounds), and Weidman via decision.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Is this going to be shown on UK TV, anyone know?


----------



## Noel

I didn't think I could become even more of a Chael fanboy. There's a video on UFC.com with Chael/Bisping behind the scenes. Someone says to Chael "Where's the peoples belt?", Chael replies "On the people's champion" and lifts up his shirt to show the belt. I hope he smashes Bisping but I'm definitely looking forward to seeing Rashad vs Mr. Wonderful. For a guy who knocked Chuck Liddell the fuck out I'm surprised why everyone is putting his standup down against Davis.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Quasi Juice said:


> Is this going to be shown on UK TV, anyone know?


ESPN


----------



## Myers

I expect chael to smash Bisping for three rounds, but I will laugh hysterically if Bisping wins this fight. 

I Think Rashad has the experience and and is just all around better fighter then Davis. I could see a late TKO, somewhere in the fourth.

I want the old Damien Maia back, I want to see some slick BJJ submissions. That being said, I think this will be a close fight. I am going to go with Weidman by Decision.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Why the fuck did I stick a TKO decision for Chael/Bisping? fpalm

fucking slut at the bookies


----------



## Humph

Looking forward to tonights fights.
Phil Davis looks fucked up though


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Anybody know when the prelims start airing?

Really excited for tonight's card, as I believe I have Fuel TV for the prelims. No streaming tonight :mark:.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

How can I watch the prelims in the UK? anyone know a site?


----------



## Myers

The prelims start on fuel tv at 2pm PST. I don't know if they will stream the prelims on facebook for UK fans.


----------



## Quasi Juice

For The Win said:


> ESPN


Which I just happen to not have included in my package. Fuck sake. I'd love to see UFC live on TV once.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

just use a stream dude


----------



## RKing85

If Roller had held on to the body triangle the whole third round, he would have deserved a 10-8 third round and it would have been 28-28.

That's how it should have been though. I highly doubt at least two of the judges would have given a 10-8 round.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

brilliant submission


----------



## brian8448

I'm taking Rashad and Chael in the ultimate proving ground fucking battle cage tonight.


----------



## Dub

My God that was a beautiful right hand by cub.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior

Could somebody send me a working stream for the fights tonight?


----------



## Quasi Juice

JimmyJoeJunior said:


> Could somebody send me a working stream for the fights tonight?


Would love one too.


----------



## Humph

Check your reps.


----------



## RKing85

So sick of Sonnen's act.

Would love for Bisping to win tonight. Unfortunetly, I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## HullKogan

RKing85 said:


> So sick of Sonnen's act.
> 
> Would love for Bisping to win tonight. Unfortunetly, I don't think it's going to happen.


Haha honestly, I want them to knock each other out. This should be good!


----------



## Stormbringer

So who do u got Cheal or Bisping? Bisping is cheating like shit.


----------



## Rmx820

I can see it going either way. As much as I dislike Bisping, I was really impressed by him. Chael kinda looked like shit though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Sonnen is the promo master!!!!


----------



## C-Cool

Wait, how did Sonnen win?

That's weird as heck.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Sonnen cuts another great promo.


----------



## Ray

As big of a Sonnen fan I am, hats off to Bisping for bringing Sonnen to his limit. Sucha close fight. I wanna see Munoz vs. Bisping next hopefully in a #1 Contenders Match. Bisping just proved to MILLIONS he can hang.

EDIT: 30-27? fpalm It should have been a Split, not Unanimous


----------



## Stormbringer

Kills me that Sonnen was getting his shorts grabbed and Bisping was grabbing the cage. Hopefully Chael gets his cardio better and works on his head movement.


----------



## Rush

psx71 said:


> As big of a Sonnen fan I am, hats off to Bisping for bringing Sonnen to his limit. Sucha close fight. I wanna see Munoz vs. Bisping next hopefully in a #1 Contenders Match. Bisping just proved to MILLIONS he can hang.
> 
> EDIT: 30-27? fpalm It should have been a Split, not Unanimous


You know what a split vs unanimous descision actually is you muppet? 29-28 across the board is still unanimous you clown.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> You know what a split vs unanimous descision actually is you muppet? 29-28 across the board is still unanimous you clown.


I never really got the scoring system, so forgive me there.

Phil Davis coming out to "All of the Lights" by Kanye! (Y)


----------



## Rush

Split is when the judges are split, not the rounds.


----------



## brian8448

psx71 said:


> I never really got the scoring system, so forgive me there.
> 
> *Phil Davis coming out to "All of the Lights" by Kanye! *(Y)


Rashad coming out to Survival of The Fittest>>>

I gave Bisping the 1st and 2nd, I could see the 1st maybe going to Chael but 30-27 is bullshit. Sonnen looked off to me, like he was sick or injured. Bisping has never looked that strong or with that level of Takedown D.


----------



## Ray

brian8448 said:


> Rashad coming out to Survival of The Fittest>>>
> 
> I gave Bisping the 1st and 2nd, I could see the 1st maybe going to Chael but 30-27 is bullshit. Sonnen looked off to me, like he was sick or injured. Bisping has never looked that strong or with that level of Takedown D.


I honestly think Sonnen underestimated Bisping a bit. But whatever happened, doesn't matter. It was a good fight, and Bisping made a fan out of me! Great showing by Bisping!


----------



## Ray

Damn it Rashad. Stop killing Phil Davis. I hate you


----------



## DR JUPES

Sonnen usually looks better but i can understand his performance being worse when he's not on PED, ya digg?


----------



## -Mystery-

I give Sonnen even less of a chance against Silva after tonight's piss poor performance.


----------



## Ray

Rashad might have to be the ONE guy who can actually beat Jones. Damn  I was thinking that maybe Jones's reach advantage would give him the automatic win, but Rashad is actually killing that theory seeing as Phil has a long reach advantage too.


----------



## Rush

Evans will get raped by Jones. This is woeful. Terrible night of fights.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> Evans will get raped by Jones. This is woeful. Terrible night of fights.


The only way Rashad has a way of winning is on the standup within the first 2 rounds. After that, it's Jon's game. Needless to say, neither of these guys are being presented as guys that can dethrone Jones. This fight is decent, but nothing special.


----------



## DR JUPES

oh does Jones power up to Super Saiyan after two rounds?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Holy shit! I just took a trip to the future and look what I came back with girls and boys.



> Hey remember that guy that use to wear pink that everybody compared to Jon Jones who lost to Rashad Evans on that Fox show (which drew a low rating) and never ever reached his full potential? I can't believe I never remembered this. Damn wikipedia for going out of business.


----------



## Ray

DR JUPES said:


> oh does Jones power up to Super Saiyan after two rounds?


No, but he can handle it much better then Rashad. Remember him basically outclassing Quinton Jackson throughout the late rounds?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

DR JUPES said:


> oh does Jones power up to Super Saiyan after two rounds?


Hey man just because Phil Davis is black doesn't mean their both the same people and fight the same. How racially insensitive of you sir.


----------



## king of scotland

Sonnen is comin' for dat ass again! #thechaelsonnenshow


----------



## DR JUPES

psx71 said:


> No, but he can handle it much better then Rashad. Remember him basically outclassing Quinton Jackson throughout the late rounds?


handle what much better? the overall fatiguing burden of being at super saiyan level?


----------



## Emarosa

Evans outclassing Davis in every area. Great fight.

Sonnen fpalm


----------



## Rush

Sonnen looked garbage, and Evans was far from good. No way they come close to Silva or Jones.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

> Chael's interview was
> 
> A mixture of Superstar Billy Graham 1973-1974 in the AWA finishing up with The Grappler (Mid South, 1982, but more likely Portland late 80s) with the "They call you Chael Sonnen, beat me if you can."


http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/96-wwe/23972-chaels-interview-was


----------



## will94

Stoked that I get to see Evans/Jones live and in person.


----------



## Walls

Chael looked like shit until the 3rd round. I don't know why it took 2 rounds to get to form but w/e, I don't give a shit. Chael will smash Anderson in Brazil, despite his performance tonight. 

Pretty much everyone on the card looked like shit tonight, it was odd. The main card, anyway. I haven't seen the prelims yet. Anyway, Chael will smash Anderson and Jones is going to put a collar on Rashad and own him completely. Can't wait. Bring on Diaz/Condit.


----------



## Dub

Walls, there was some good prelim bouts. Cub Swanson vs. George Roop was my fav.


----------



## HullKogan

Walls said:


> Chael will smash Anderson in Brazil, despite his performance tonight.


----------



## Ray

DR JUPES said:


> handle what much better? the overall fatiguing burden of being at super saiyan level?


No. He can handle himself better in the late rounds more then Evans.


----------



## -Mystery-

psx71 said:


> No. He can handle himself better in the late rounds more then Evans.


You're basing that on what, one performance? Lol. 

Neither looked better than the other going into the championship rounds tbh.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

The main card was horrendous, specially the main event. If Rashad fights the same way he fought against Davis, then I don't like his chances. The same thing goes to Sonnen versus Anderson. The contenders look weak tonight. I appreciate the fact that Bisping took the fight in short notice, by the way. 30-27 was nuts, 29-28 Sonnen was my scoring.

I have to watch the undercard. I have received some nice comments about it.

Condit - Diaz will be nice.


----------



## Ray

-Mystery- said:


> You're basing that on what, one performance? Lol.
> 
> Neither looked better than the other going into the championship rounds tbh.


Yes actually. Obviously it's a really really in-evident thing to say but I am sticking by it. I'm basing that both on the fact that Jones did well against Rampage in the championship rounds, AND that Rashad didn't look too impressive tonight after Round 3. 

I doubt Jones is worrying too much about Rashad now seeing as he couldn't even finish Davis tonight. Davis is fresh green talent, and he's reeking of potential, but the fact remains that Bones would destroy Davis in and out if they ever stepped in the octagon. And Evans couldn't, he was having trouble with him.

Was Rashad playing it safe because he wanted the title shot? Maybe. Did Rashad train lightly because he wasn't too worried about Davis? Possibly. But what I AM SAYING is that based on tonight, and based on Jones's two title defenses in the past, I think Jones has got Rashad's number in all aspects except Striking. I'd say they're more even in Wrestling, but other then that, Bones shines in all other places.


----------



## Rush

Neither has looked great in championship rounds but Jones is murking Rashad in under 3 so it matters very little. Bisping just saw his best chance at a title shot disappear. Sonnen was awful. Hoping Silva breaks that twats jaw so he has some time to shut the fuck up and stop being a fucking prowrestler. This isnt the WWE, there is a difference between hyping a fight and looking FAKE and gimmicky. Come on, carrying a fake belt? What are you 5 years old? Get the fuck out with that shit.


----------



## -Mystery-

Chael: "Michael Bisping hit me so hard in the first round I didn't even know what day it was"

He's fucked in Brazil.


----------



## Walls

He'll be fine. He owned Anderson before, he'll do it again. He took some shots from Silva and was fine, whereas Chael hit Anderson and dropped him twice.


----------



## Rush

He pitter patted Silva and got choked out like the bitch he is.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Fight just proved how overrated Sonnen is. Wasn't surprised with Rashad's performance ever, knew he'd have no problems.


----------



## Noel

To be honest as much as I love Chael, he didn't deserve to win that fight. I had Bisping _easily_ out pointing him 2-1, I'll have to re-watch the fight to be 100% sure but I think it should be Bisping heading to Brazil. No idea how one judge can score it 30-27, ridiculous. I'm still backing Chael to beat Anderson but I don't feel anywhere near as confident in that statement than I did 2 days ago.


----------



## DR JUPES

Walls you keep forgetting Sonnen was on PEDs, he wont be next time and he wont be so lucky either.


----------



## T-C

He will be on the exact same stuff as last time.


----------



## Walls

Bisping did win that fight, I'll admit it. When they were announcing the winner, I just laughed as I couldn't believe he won but was excited that he did because now we get the rematch. Despite realistically losing against Bisping, I'm confidant he will prevail in Brazil. Everyone has an off night and apparently he got cracked at some point and he got hurt, it happens. Same thing happened to Shogun, Jones hit him with that knee a few seconds in and he couldn't get anything going after that. Took 2 rounds for Chael to shake it off, I guess because he looked like the Chael of old in the 3rd when he owned Bisping.


----------



## T-C

I thought Chael won the fight myself, the first round was his and so was the third, the second round being close but Bisping edged it. Rogan's commentary was utter shit again and made it seem like Bisping was on top whenever he effectively did nothing. Bisping was underrated coming into the fight so I think people maybe got carried away due to him doing better than a lot of people expected.


----------



## Walls

Maybe he did, I'd have to re-watch it. Chael took him down I believe twice in the first round but Bisping got back up pretty easily and then they traded turning eachother around on the fence a bit and that's basically all they did in the second (switing eachother around on the cage) until Chael looked like Chael finally in the 3rd.


----------



## PartFive

UFC is having a bad run on FOX so far. A 30 second fight on FOX 1, now 3 boring ass full length fights on FOX 2.

Chael "The Fail" Sonnen has no chance in Brazil. I give him the points against Bisping, but it sure isn't a win where you should be calling yourself "divine" straight after.

Btw, are the prelims worth watching?? anyone?


----------



## Noel

Well, I retract my previous statement. After checking out last night's FightMetric, a 30-27 UD for Chael seems quite justified. I guess the camera DOES lie.


----------



## DR JUPES

i'm a huge Bisping fan, love the guy and i knew he'd lost but i wasn't actually disappointed. i thought he made a very good showing against Sonnen. he neutralised Sonnen more than anything, out muscled him at times and probably outboxed him, was humoured how similar the boxing looked to when Bisping thought Miller, Sonnen did a lot of looping punches like Miller which did nothing. i know they were saying Sonnen found weight cut hard, that's not an excuse when you think about how long he's been fighting at middleweight. Bisping won the second round b/c of control and he just lost the first round. obviously he lost the third but he did really well w/defending himself, that doesn't score though. five rounds and i think Bisping would have won, Sonnen was gassed. nonetheless Sonnen probably stole it w/the wrestling and he goes on to lose to Silva.


----------



## nazzac

Wonderwall said:


> Well, I retract my previous statement. After checking out last night's FightMetric, a 30-27 UD for Chael seems quite justified. I guess the camera DOES lie.


If a guy lands 150 soft punches and the other lands 100 clear shots, who takes the round

The fight showed why mma judging is kinda flawed. Chael got the 1st round because of 2 takedowns, in which he did nothing with.


----------



## -Mystery-

Walls said:


> He'll be fine. He owned Anderson before, he'll do it again. He took some shots from Silva and was fine, whereas Chael hit Anderson and dropped him twice.


Silva dropped him at the beginning of round 4 and fucked up his face in the process iirc.


----------



## Mikey Damage

looks like the UFC show peaked at 4.7 million viewers.

King of the night as far as TV goes, but that number looks disappointing. 8 million watched a one minute fight. Figured the peak would be at least 7 million.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Such a shame Bisping was too tired or too unskilled in BJJ submissions from his back to pull off a late fight triangle choke. It was right there in front of his face. Silva is gonna win the same exact way he won the first fight when they have the rematch in Brazil. It's so obvious that Sonnen has quite possibly the most wreckless slow BJJ defense I've ever seen from a highly ranked MMA fighter.


----------



## RKing85

I had it 29-28 for Bisping, but I don't have a problem with the decision. It was a close fight.

Rounds 1 and 2 could have gone either way. Round 3 was clearly Chael's.


----------



## Dub

PartFive said:


> UFC is having a bad run on FOX so far. A 30 second fight on FOX 1, now 3 boring ass full length fights on FOX 2.
> 
> Chael "The Fail" Sonnen has no chance in Brazil. I give him the points against Bisping, but it sure isn't a win where you should be calling yourself "divine" straight after.
> 
> Btw, are the prelims worth watching?? anyone?


Bad run? Pretty sure they had a successful night and were happy with the numbers. Prelims had some good bouts.


----------



## brian8448

nazzac said:


> If a guy lands 150 soft punches and the other lands 100 clear shots, who takes the round
> 
> The fight showed why mma judging is kinda flawed. Chael got the 1st round because of 2 takedowns, in which he did nothing with.


I agree brother.

I didn't think it was a bad show at all. The first fight sucked, the 2nd fight was great, the 3rd fight was interesting in that Rashad was on another level in the striking game and was muscling Davis around/against the cage. It was an ugly win but I wouldn't say Rashad looked "bad" at all, he looked physically stronger than a recent national champ and was stuffing his TDs. I don't think he WILL beat Jones but he has a shot imo.

Sonnen didn't look like himself at ANY point imo, even in the 3rd he was not able to do much with his TD as in the Okami/Marquardt/Silva/Stann fights and Bisping was stuffing his TDs and pressing him against the cage. Though I give props to Bisping on a great performance I'm inclined to believe Sonnen was injured or sick rather than Bisping being that much stronger than Okami/Silva/Stann/Marquardt. Someone mentioned they thought he overlooked Bisping but Chael does not seem like someone who takes fighting lightly at any time to me.


----------



## Walls

-Mystery- said:


> Silva dropped him at the beginning of round 4 and fucked up his face in the process iirc.


True, I forgot. I believe he took Anderson down right after that. Again.


----------



## T-C

The craziest bit of that fight was when Anderson took Chael down and Chael just thought, "fuck this shit" and turned him over with ridiculous ease. Pumped for the rematch anyway.


----------



## Walls

Chael is going to need the teleporter from Star Trek to get out of the Octagon once he wins. I see no way they don't riot when he wins, those people are nuts.


----------



## Rush

You kidding brian? Sonnen/Bisping was a boring fight.

Sonnen is going to need a stretcher once Anderson knocks him the fuck out.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Superstar Chael Sonnen!


----------



## Liam Miller

I was impressed with bisping last night more than anything and i think chael was. "I'd rather talk about real men like Michael Bisping who step in on 10 days' notice and fight me," Sonnen said. "Those are the types of guys I'd rather give attention to – not some bum in Brazil." (Silva is still going to beat chael imo)

Maia looked terrible last night i thought, bisping would have ran through him.


----------



## Walls

Bisping would have stopped Maia for sure if they had fought and that Maia showed up.


----------



## topper1

nazzac said:


> The fight showed why mma judging is kinda flawed. Chael got the 1st round because of 2 takedowns, in which he did nothing with.


Go watch the 1st round 2 or 3 more times then when you finally see what happened clearly come back. Bisping didn't even outland Sonnen in significant strikes the 1st round.

Pretty clear 29 - 28 to Sonnen anyone that thinks otherwise likely only watched it once and got fooled by Rogan's awful commentary. There is no way anyone can say Bisping clearly won the 1st with a straight face if they watched it more then once. Hell I barely scored the second for him Sonnen busted him open with a shot then put him on his ass and blasted him with a great shot while he was on his back. The only reason Bisping by the skin of his teeth edged out the second is because he finished strong for the last min.


----------



## Walls

I re-watched Sonnen/Bisping today and I've changed my mind, Chael won. He edged out the first round and easily won the third.


----------



## Dub

lolovereem, you cant go around beating up a chick. If he is convicted he faces 6 months in jail.


----------



## Walls

He didn't beat up anyone, he apparently pie faced a chick and she stumbled backwards. Didn't even fall.


----------



## Myers

Yeah that accusation of Overreem is BS. Nothing is going to happen, maybe at max a 1,000 fine.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Yeah. Money will get him out of that problem.


----------



## Walls

Hopefully. Either that or they will make an example out of the jacked up cage fighter who put his hands on a woman.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Team Condit, ftw.

I think he KO's Nick, shockingly.


----------



## McQueen

I'm on Team Condit too. I just don't like the Diaz bros, they're entertaining but they're a couple of (talented) punks. Always nice to see them get beat on.


----------



## Walls

I'm still on the fence. I can't see Condit getting backed up like everyone else and I think he has the power to stop Nick. But then again I wouldn't be surprised if Diaz won either. I'm hoping Diaz wins so we get Diaz/GSP but then again I also want Condit to win too because he's a bad motherfucker.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah it should be a pretty solid match up either way.


----------



## Rush

I love Condit and Diaz (and GSP) so im not sure who to back. Should be a FOTY candidate though. Actually should say it has the potential to be FOTY, will probably let me down.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Another reason that I'm pulling for Condit is that we'll get a title fight probably before GSP's return. If Diaz wins, he's going to wait until the end of the year for GSP's return. 

Condit is probably more open to taking a fight before that. No idea who that would be, though. Outside of these three guys, not too many guys should be title discussion.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I'd say there are three names that could be next in line for title shots

Johnny Hendricks- He's on a 3 fight win streak and his last being over the number two welterweight in the world
Jake Ellenberger- He's also on a 5 fight win streak, has a win over Jake Shields who is a former challenger, and a win over Sanchez would be another notch 
Diego Sanchez-2 fight win streak(Both fight of the night) and with a win over Ellenberger it gives him a win over a guy with a nice win streak and a win over a top contender. 

A Sanchez/Diaz bout would also have the back story of TUF 2 win. Either way although not clear contenders, if a contender needs chosen while GSP is still out, one could be had.


----------



## DR JUPES

Diaz outboxes Condit surely, Diaz has the advantage the longer the fight goes (in theory) and i think Condit is well rounded and great but so is Diaz and i think he's just a little bit better in every area. not to mention more proven.


----------



## Dub

I wanna root for Condit but Diaz is so hard to bet against. Should be a great fight, also excited for Koscheck/Pierce.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I don't know why but I have the feeling that Condit can beat Diaz. Yeah, Diaz is a great fighter but my gut tells me Condit will beat Diaz. I don't care who wins, actually, because both can be great interim champions, but definetly it will be a great fight.

Excited for Barao and Jorgensen as well.


----------



## -Mystery-

BOSS said:


> Another reason that I'm pulling for Condit is that we'll get a title fight probably before GSP's return. If Diaz wins, he's going to wait until the end of the year for GSP's return.
> 
> Condit is probably more open to taking a fight before that. No idea who that would be, though. Outside of these three guys, not too many guys should be title discussion.


GSP is on track to return in the summer, or at least that's what I last saw reported.


----------



## Myers

-Mystery- said:


> GSP is on track to return in the summer, or at least that's what I last saw reported.


They interviewed GSP on UFC tonight and he expects to fight in early November. Maybe if everything goes perfect he can possibly have a late august fight.


----------



## Walls

GSP is a freak, wouldn't surprise me if he came back early. There are two different ways you can fix the injury he had and apparently he got the one that takes longer to heal, according to Rogan. If Diaz wins, he's fucked against GSP. GSP isn't going to let Nick tee off on him and he'll just take him down. I think Condit has a far better shot of beating GSP than Nick does. And apparently if Nick wins then he will sit out and wait for GSP, making this interim title bullshit even more worthless than it already is.


----------



## Rush

Interim titles are a marketing ploy tbh, no one is ever out injured long enough to justify having it or to not justify just stripping title off the champ.

As good of a fighter Diaz is, i just cant see GSP allowing himself to get drawn into a boxing match with Diaz. If Nick does win, then he has to not just poke the wasp nest but bash it with a stick and keep hitting it so GSP is raging before their fight. GSP's wrestling is just too strong and i can't see Diaz being able to catch him with a sub off his back. His ju-jitsu is pretty good but GSP doesnt allow the space and freedom to gove up a sub. Condit has 1 punch knockout power, and this can cause a problem for GSP. Condit has the same problem that Diaz has in that his wrestling isnt going to be able to keep it standing if GSP wants to take the fight to the ground and his ground game is far wirse than Diaz.

GSP had the traditional graft i think with his knee rather than the LARS treatment which is smart imo. LARS gets you recovered far faster but it is new technology and there is no telling the long term effects of it. When you're in the peak of your career its just not worth risking it.


----------



## Walls

Rogan's had both knees done and had each one done to his knees and says they used a cadaver graft or some nutty shit like that and he says it healed quicker and is stronger than the other one. But that's just him and GSP will heal quicker than he ever could.


----------



## Noel

Looking forward to Stephen "Wonderboy" Thompsons debut, GSP claims he's the best striker in the world, and if this kid shows just an ounce of talent he's shown in kickboxing, he's going to be the next big thing. Got some money on him to win by KO 1st round


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Whens he fight? I'll stick a fiver on him


----------



## Dark Church

I really hope Condit wins because Diaz would be the worst champion to represent the UFC ever. Do you really want a champion who may just not show up for work or decided smoking pot is more important then a drug test?


----------



## Walls

Diaz stops smoking weed 10 days before the fight so he always passes his tests. Plus, the dude has no fat on him either. I think Diaz would be a great champion. He's on the cusp of turning that corner to being something massive. Plus, he's the anti-hero and people like that. He's very marketable. And people fail tests, it happens. Rather it be for weed that steroids, although I would argue that weed is a PED. Diaz was high as fuck when he fought Gomi in Pride.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Word is Hendo is gonna sit out and wait for the Champ after Rashad/Jones... good or bad? I can see where he's coming from because in a world where anything can happen he could lose what he's worked so hard to obtain with just one mistake. At this point in his career he's probably not gonna see another title shot and he was kinda screwed over before he left the first time in respects to a title shot. He was on a 3(maybe 4)fight win streak and coming off the huge win over Bisping who at the time was a contender himself and despite the lose until then he was the only guy to take Silva out of the first round. Also look at the people who received title shots in his absence(Cote'/Leitis), it could be said of that crop he was one of the more deserving. So while it sucks to see him sit out I'm kinda glad he is because if nothing else it'll give Jones a nice stern test(yes I believe he'll rail Rashad and shut him up for a while).


----------



## McQueen

I'd say thats a smart move for Hendo. Gives him more time to prepare for Jones.


----------



## Walls

Jones will fuck Hendo up.


----------



## Noel

For The Win said:


> Whens he fight? I'll stick a fiver on him


He's in the prelims - think it's the second fight of the night.


----------



## McQueen

Walls said:


> Jones will fuck Hendo up.


Yeah probably, but I still think Hendo is one of the most legit challengers for Jones right now. He seems slower than most and somewhat predictable in his striking (loading up the overhand Right a lot) but Hendo has a granite chin and a lot of power. Plus it would be interesting to see how they match up in grappling, I would suspect Hendo has more skill in his wrestling game but could see him getting submitted by Jones.

Not even interested in Rashad vs Jones other than it would be fun to watch Rashad get blasted with an elbow.


----------



## Noel

Yeah, stylistically, Jones vs Rashad does absolutely nothing for me. It's only the fact that it's a grudge match that keeps me hooked.


----------



## Walls

It will be great to see Jones toss Rashad around for awhile and then get on top of him and fuck his life. Quite looking forward to it, Rashad has no chance.


----------



## Dub

:lmao Pierce wore a wig that looked like Koscheck's hair :lmao at the weigh ins.


----------



## DR JUPES

Dark Church said:


> I really hope Condit wins because Diaz would be the worst champion to represent the UFC ever. Do you really want a champion who may just not show up for work or decided smoking pot is more important then a drug test?


why does that bother you? or do you just hate Diaz and try to pull excuses out of your arse to just have a dig? my money is on the second option.


----------



## Walls

DubC said:


> :lmao Pierce wore a wig that looked like Koscheck's hair :lmao at the weigh ins.


Kos is going to fuck him up.


----------



## Ray

Amazing card. It's going to be a good night of fights today. 

Pulling for Diaz because I REALLY want to see Diaz vs, GSP. Course I do want to see Condit vs. GSP eventually as well, but GSP vs. Diaz has me hooked for now. Anyone watch the Countdown for 143 where they interview with GSP? It was dark. Probably the best interview GSP ever did. He basically said that he's never wanted to fight anyone MORE then Diaz, and that he'll fuck him up bigtime come fight time.

As for Rashad vs. Bones, as someone already said, the only thing that's keeping me interested in that is the almost year long grudge going between them. Other then that, I think Bones will do well against Rashad. The fight I DO want to see is Hendo vs. Bones. Both are my favorites right now, so it'll be awesome to see them collide in the Octagon.

Thing is, say Jones goes through Hendo AND Rashad, both in impressive showings by or before the end of 2012. Who's next? Gustafsson? Davis? Rematch with someone like Shogun? Moving up to heavyweight or down to Middleweight maybe? It'll be interesting to see what'll happen with Jones if he cleans out and sweeps through the division as champ. Of course, someone could always move up from Middleweight, or move down from Heavyweight for a superfight maybe.


----------



## Myers

psx71 said:


> Amazing card. It's going to be a good night of fights today.
> 
> Pulling for Diaz because I REALLY want to see Diaz vs, GSP. Course I do want to see Condit vs. GSP eventually as well, but GSP vs. Diaz has me hooked for now. Anyone watch the Countdown for 143 where they interview with GSP? It was dark. Probably the best interview GSP ever did. He basically said that he's never wanted to fight anyone MORE then Diaz, and that he'll fuck him up bigtime come fight time.
> 
> As for Rashad vs. Bones, as someone already said, the only thing that's keeping me interested in that is the almost year long grudge going between them. Other then that, I think Bones will do well against Rashad. The fight I DO want to see is Hendo vs. Bones. Both are my favorites right now, so it'll be awesome to see them collide in the Octagon.
> 
> *Thing is, say Jones goes through Hendo AND Rashad, both in impressive showings by or before the end of *2012. Who's next? Gustafsson? Davis? Rematch with someone like Shogun? Moving up to heavyweight or down to Middleweight maybe? It'll be interesting to see what'll happen with Jones if he cleans out and sweeps through the division as champ. Of course, someone could always move up from Middleweight, or move down from Heavyweight for a superfight maybe.


Jones said that he plans to move to HW once he gets past Hendo and Evans. The Only other fight for him at LHW would be Anderson Silva, but Silva is getting up in age and I don't think he could hang in an MMA fight.


----------



## Noel

Never thought I'd say this, but Big Country looked in really good shape.


----------



## Liam Miller

For us brits ESPN is free this weekend for those who don't have it.

http://tv.espn.co.uk/gb/espl/espn-news-updates/espn-news/espn-free-weekend/#


----------



## Dark Church

DR JUPES said:


> why does that bother you? or do you just hate Diaz and try to pull excuses out of your arse to just have a dig? my money is on the second option.


Those reasons are a huge part of why I don't like him. Every reason why I don't like him has nothing to do with what happens in the cage. I can over look failing a drug test but when you combine that with ER fights, treating fans like shit, skipping out on a title fight so you can still get high and not showing up for work so you lose another title fight he is a piece of shit outside of the cage. I wouldn't even let this undependable DB work for my company. He is a good fighter but no fighter is good enough to overlook the mass amounts of BS this guy has done. He is the Jeff Hardy of MMA. Not if but when he screws up again I will be prepared with a laugh and an I told you so.


----------



## DR JUPES

Diaz is often praised for his interactions w/the fans. there's plenty of videos from fans where he just chills w/them. Nate as well. and when has he skipped a fight to get high? lol at Diaz being the Jeff Hardy of MMA b/c he smokes pot. the guy trains harder than anyone in MMA arguably and he doesn't like doing interviews where there's still a case that it was the UFC at fault.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

ESPN free tonight on Freeview and Sky. Free UFC for us brits


----------



## Dark Church

DR JUPES said:


> Diaz is often praised for his interactions w/the fans. there's plenty of videos from fans where he just chills w/them. Nate as well. and when has he skipped a fight to get high? lol at Diaz being the Jeff Hardy of MMA b/c he smokes pot. the guy trains harder than anyone in MMA arguably and he doesn't like doing interviews where there's still a case that it was the UFC at fault.


He didn't show up for a drug test for a Jay Hieron fight. That fight happened to be for the vacant Strikeforce WW Title. He skipped the drug test and Strikeforce in their infinite wisdom gave him a title fight anyway against an easier opponent so he showed up. Oh and he trains hard so I should excuse all of his BS and being as responsible as a high school kid? I also failed to mention the Nashville incident or him bitching about how much money he makes when he had just made 275,000 dollars.


----------



## DR JUPES

but why do you care that this happened? he's an awesome person, the Nashville brawl is Miller's fault, Jay Hieron or anyone would have got battered by Diaz regardless. i didn't say you should disregard some of his antics (which i still fail to understand why it bothers you) but you made a Jeff Hardy reference and that couldn't be further from the trufax, he's a hardworker and awesome at his job. fact is he hate the pretentious side of his job, going to interviews and who cares? he's awesome. no way any 'fan' should hope Diaz doesn't become champion on the factor 'he might not represent the UFC as well'. it's like when people complain about ratings like that bothers them.


----------



## Noel

Wonderwall said:


> Looking forward to Stephen "Wonderboy" Thompsons debut, GSP claims he's the best striker in the world, and if this kid shows just an ounce of talent he's shown in kickboxing, he's going to be the next big thing. Got some money on him to win by KO 1st round


I'm rich. Knew Wonderboy would shine. That kick was fucking beautiful.


----------



## Dub

Mathew Riddle is a dork.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Most impressive performance I've ever seen by Matt Brown. He dominated in every aspect and he even got the double leg in the first round after I called it out watching on my television. Only thing he needs to improve on is his grappling on the ground. Cope got up too easily.


----------



## Dub

Holy shit Alex Caceres vs. Edwin Figueroa is awesome so far.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This fight has to be a draw if he can't finish him. This is a real barn burner.


----------



## Dub

two shots to groin and figueroa is still standing.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I hate judges.


----------



## Stormbringer

Hooters has the volume down did BruceLeeroy lose a point, how did he lose?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Yeah he lost 2 points after a second kick to the groin which delayed the fight 5 full minutes . Only one of the judges knew enough to realize he did enough to win Rounds 1 and 3 but for some reason the other 2 judges must have been impressed by the head kick Edwin hit in the first round that nearly ended the fight.

Bruce Leeroys submission attempts were demoralized. I admit that from what I saw whenever he tried to change it up from the body lock, under hook clinches and rear naked choke attempt on the ground it seemed that Edwin managed to not allow him to do much else and got Alex on his back a little bit. Alex needs a lot of work on his BJJ. He just didn't do enough to win with the 2 points taken away. I thought he would have only won by split decision anyways if that didn't happen. Just not well rounded on the ground enough and his leg kicks and punches were coming off very weak tonight.


----------



## Liam Miller

New Intro was class.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

The new UFC intro is very well done. I like the visuals of various past UFC fights in a 3D crumbling octagon. I do wish that they change the music. "Face the Pain" is a very outdated song.


----------



## Dark Church

DR JUPES said:


> but why do you care that this happened? he's an awesome person, the Nashville brawl is *Miller's fault,* Jay Hieron or anyone would have got battered by Diaz regardless. i didn't say you should disregard some of his antics (which i still fail to understand why it bothers you) but you made a Jeff Hardy reference and that couldn't be further from the trufax, he's a hardworker and awesome at his job. fact is he hate the pretentious side of his job, going to interviews and who cares? he's awesome. no way any 'fan' should hope Diaz doesn't become champion on the factor 'he might not represent the UFC as well'. it's like when people complain about ratings like that bothers them.


:lmao Miller challenged Shields and his camp jumped him like thugs but it was Miller's fault? You ignore logic and fact like Jeff Hardy fans to so I am done. I will be back though to say I told you so when Diaz messes up again because he will.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Wow you know there's too many shows when Ed Herman vs. Clifford Starks is a ppv fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

Condit winning would end this DC vs jupes debate right?


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Ed Herman impressed me in this fight. He took a few big right hands but he was able to take down Starks and submit him with the RNC. Good fight.


----------



## Ray

Ed Herman = Frank Mir. Fucker gets beat up the entire match, and then pulls off a victory with a submission.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rennan Barro vs. Dominick Cruz would be a great fight but Rennan Barro aint no Jose Aldo.


----------



## Irish Jet

Koscheck is a great heel.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES

^Yeah he's a great heel. But hell of a fighter though.


----------



## Jobbed_Out

I'm picking Diaz by decision after looking up the fight histories of both guys, hopefully it will not be like the Rashard fight last week.


----------



## Ray

WAR NELSON

Nelson has a hell of a chin. Dear god, the mans made of steel or something.


----------



## Ray

Good fight. 30-27 Werdum.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Werdum vs Mir makes sense to me.

Book it, Silva.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I was impressed with Werdum with his stand up. Nelson is a tough SOB. He would not get knocked out after taking several big shot from Werdum.


----------



## Stormbringer

I didn't see a 30-27 fight. 29-28 was what I had.


----------



## Ray

Anderson looking snazzy with those hipster glasses.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I was gonna say Werdum vs. Mir at first but after that type of win he might as well skip right ahead to fight Cain for a title opportunity. As for Frank Mir his next opponent should be either Matt Mitrione or Gabriel Gonzaga.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Holy fuck that was a great fight. But now I'm getting chills down my spine, WAR NICK FUCKING DIAZ! 209 homies!!!


----------



## Ray

Jesus, I've never been so conflicted before.

My mind says Diaz, but my heart says Condit.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

It sucks too that Fedor can't give the right price and settle things with UFC and will never fight here. He'd fit so perfectly in the heavyweight division right now especially now the Mirko Cro Cop has retired.


----------



## killacamt

I hope Diaz goes ham on him


----------



## Ray

Condit Round 1 I guess. 10-9

Just barely though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Diaz rounds 1 and 2, Condit round 3.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

The pace of this fight is very old school. The 5 rounds feels meaningful.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ok this is boring


----------



## Irish Jet

Condit is killing it in this 4th round. Great fight so far, I have him winning.
What a combo he hit him with, ending with that kick.


----------



## C-Cool

Alright, somebody tell these fighters that Cecil Peoples is a judge for this fight.

You can't leave it up to those guys, especially not him...


----------



## Ray

Condit has to have won that one.


----------



## Stormbringer

Letdown right there. Nelson Verdum should have been main event.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Great fight between Diaz and Condit.


----------



## C-Cool

Cecil Time.

EDIT: Well, at least they picked correctly... though 49-46 sounds a bit much (though it was close).


----------



## Irish Jet

Take down may have just bailed out Diaz. Great fight, hope to see Condit take it but I doubt it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I feel like Joe Roggan was way too into Carlos Condit in this fight. Nick Diaz really did a lot more than he got credit for. Very boring fight and Condit might have won but Diaz landed some good punches.


----------



## killacamt

what bullshit


----------



## Irish Jet

CARLOS FUCKING CONDIT!

U mad Diaz? You showboating cunt.


----------



## Ray

Good fight. Could have gone either way tbh.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Okay Carlos now it's time for you to get grapple raped.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Very close fight. Condit wins the toughest fight of his career. This fight could've gone either way.


----------



## Stormbringer

Don't like what just happened. How do u win by being backed up and running away?


----------



## Ray

GSP looked like he's about to fucking cry. Really looking disappointed that he's not going to fight Diaz :lmao


----------



## Dub

What a sore loser :lmao


----------



## killacamt

Diaz had very valid points, fuck the bullshit


----------



## king of scotland

Diaz is a sore loser, a bitch, didn't do anything in the fight. Go back to the "hard" streets of Stockton ya cunt.


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL, what a little bitch Diaz is.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I don't blame Nick Diaz for being upset. It's not like Carlos Condit even took him down in the fight. At least years back when Karo Parisyan or Sean Sherk beat Nick by decision they took him down many times in the fight and it was a back and forth battle.

On top of that GSP vs. Condit will be just another typical overrated, overhyped GSP fight with GSP winning by a decision because unlike Nick Diaz GSP will be able to take Condit down at least 3 times in the fight enough to ride out a easy decision.

I wouldn't mind seeing GSP do that to Diaz because at least people wanted to pay to see Diaz/GSP and were interested in the conflict.


----------



## Emarosa

Congrats carlos but what a disappointing fight. Big letdown.


----------



## Stormbringer

king of scotland said:


> Diaz is a sore loser, a bitch, didn't do anything in the fight. Go back to the "hard" streets of Stockton ya cunt.


Hard to do anything when the other guy is in retreat.


----------



## scrilla

DX-Superkick said:


> Hard to do anything when the other guy is in retreat.



I agree. not a fan of Condit's gameplan, but he did win the fight with it. Nick will be back, weed isn't cheap.


----------



## Irish Jet

DX-Superkick said:


> Don't like what just happened. How do u win by being backed up and running away?


Maybe by throwing more and landing all the significant shots. Look at his face after the fight, guy got fucked up. Laughable interview by Diaz afterwards, he left it in the hands of the judges by not getting a KO or even hurting him at all, just showboating and acting a clown. The decision was always going to be close but his reaction was ridiculous, retiring because he's had "enough of this shit". GTFO, he lost, that's it, there's no conspiracy against him. His personality really came out and I hope he does fuck off into irrelevance where he belongs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'd like to rewatch this fight. Well there was plenty of "backpedalling", there was plenty of circling out with solid punches. Condit was very efficient with his strikes in this fight.


----------



## scrilla

if GSP isn't ready til November I'd like to see a rematch. assuming nick is full of shit.


----------



## DR JUPES

Condit did win probably but there was a lot of backing up, squirming and it doesn't register w/Nick the scoring b/c he doesn't feel the kicks and he doesn't feel the punches. if that doesn't bother and you're pretty much controlling the cage, your opponents running and jabbing, i'd feel as though i'd won in his position. but being a third eye instead Condit did just play the game and outpoint him. he played it smart but i wasn't happy w/how Condit fought the fight and i do actually really like Condit. oh well i don't think that's the last we see from Nick and i think he comes back stronger and better.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

It's simple Diaz didn't lose the fight. The judges just thought he did and UFC is now gonna lose a lot of buy rates not like the ppv business wasn't already going downhill for them before this happened.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I would it at about 95% that these two meet again in the summer for a rematch.

1) Diaz will get under Condit's skin, and manipulate the rematch.
2) Fans want to see Diaz/GSP. GSP wants Diaz/GSP. Hell, Dana probably wants GSP/Diaz. I sense some politicking to get to it.


----------



## DR JUPES

fuck the MMA fans on this forum are embarrassing. looking at you VIG.


----------



## Irish Jet

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> It's simple Diaz didn't lose the fight. The judges just thought he did and UFC is now gonna lose a lot of buy rates not like the ppv business wasn't already going downhill for them before this happened.


How is that simple. That's your opinion versus the judges. 

I'll tell you one thing that is a fact, Diaz didn't win the fight, he didn't go out of his way to get it done inside the distance. The commentators were calling it early and it was getting more obvious, he should have been worried around rd 3 when things weren't going smoothly. Being the aggressor counts for shit unless you make it count. In a stand up fight like this it's who does the more damage, like in boxing, you think guys like Mayweather won fights for aggression? 

Condit deserved it man. Accept it. I would like a rematch though like Jupes suggested.


----------



## scrilla

I agree some of those scores were bullshit. should've been closer given Condit's constant backpedalling and running away.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

DR JUPES said:


> fuck the MMA fans on this forum are embarrassing. looking at you VIG.


Oh nozzzz emotions are running wild. Did mommy buy you a six pack for the big fight and the fight was no good?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Per @Compustrike: Condit outlanded Diaz 146-110. Diaz 86 arm strikes to Condit's 42. Condit's 104 kicks to Diaz's 19.


Backpedaling, ftw.


----------



## DR JUPES

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Oh nozzzz emotions are running wild. Did mommy buy you a six pack for the big fight and the fight was no good?


probably has something more to do w/your consistently awful posts in this thread, you're not the worst as hard as you're trying though.


----------



## Emarosa

Noons also outlanded Diaz per compustrike but Diaz clearly won that fight. I think there has to be a rematch.


----------



## Black

Rematch please. Diaz was a complete douche though.. You mad, bro?


----------



## Ray

It'll be interesting to see how Condit handles GSP now. Hopefully it'll be a better fight then what we saw tonight.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

carlos cuntit. What a little bitch. And fuck modern MMA as a whole. I don't want "sport", I want fucking FIGHTS.


----------



## Dub

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> It's simple Diaz didn't lose the fight. The judges just thought he did and UFC is now gonna lose a lot of buy rates not like the ppv business wasn't already going downhill for them before this happened.


bryan alvarez is that you?


----------



## Irish Jet

PuroresuPride18 said:


> carlos cuntit. What a little bitch.


LOL, yeah, he's the one who came away from that looking like a bitch.

Go cry in the corner.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I feel like a rematch is on the table.

But man, if Nick hates Condit's strategy...just wait until GSP lays on top for 25 minutes.


----------



## DR JUPES

will other Nick Diaz fans stop trying to make it hard for me to be a Nick Diaz fan?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nick will not be at the post-fight presser.

Damn.


----------



## Stormbringer

I thought octagon control was a thing? Diaz controlled the ring and Condit was backing up. I just don't understand.

How can Diaz be called a bitch if Condit was running?


----------



## Rmx820

I thought Carlos looked very impressive(I am a Diaz fan). He did a lot better than people thought he was going to do. He implemented his strategy, and it worked.

I wanna see a rematch since there would be enough time and Koscheck doesn't deserve a title shot.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Condit was very smart and clever in the way he fought Nick Diaz I'll give him that but how could that fight have not been just as easily scored in Diaz' favor, somebody please explain that to me. The only arguments are based off of this narrow viewpoint that Joe Roggan and all the Diaz haters were seeing. The only problem with this fight was that Diaz never was able to get it going and find a KO. All you haters were probably hoping Paul Failey came out like this but Paul Failey always gets too brave and tries to go for KO's which never works against Nick Diaz. Probably why this fight tonight had such a controversial decision because unless Nick knocks you out, out boxes you, or you clearly dominate him like Sean Sherk did then there's no way to score it fairly to either man.


----------



## scrilla

I don't think Condit's strategy was impressive. effective is a more appropriate word imo.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

scrilla said:


> I don't think Condit's strategy was impressive. effective is a more appropriate word imo.


Your basically summing up how I'm feeling there. I'd add on and say that it was effective but only in the eyes of the judges and it barely wore on Diaz. If that was any other fighter Condit would've clearly won but Diaz is Diaz and the judges didn't take account for that. Maybe I just really like Diaz and thought he couldn't possibly lose that fight but yeah Condits strategy definitely got the job done in the eyes of the dumb ass judges.


----------



## Black

Just saw this in Wikipedia:










Shit dude :lmao

You can go and check it by yourself in Nick Diaz's wikipedia article. Lol.


----------



## Emarosa

Just saw the scorecards. Bizarre to say the least. Definite rematch imo.


----------



## -Mystery-




----------



## scrilla

those are some bizarre scores considering I had Diaz winning 1 and 5 and losing 2,3,4 with 2 being the closest of those.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Silva/Sonnen II in June, in Brazil.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I wish we could go back to the old days of judging where Bas Rutten sat on his back against Kevin Randleman for 20 minutes and then won by decision anyways or Dave Meltzer was brought in to judge and said Pedro Rizzo beat Mark Coleman when Coleman clearly won the fight and it caused Pedro to win by Split Decision.

My theory is Diaz is a phenom of a athlete but he looked a little tired, unmotivated, worried, nervous, and a little bit of everything was working against him tonight. Also Diaz' showboating was very phony tonight. At least when Nate was flicking off Donald Cerrone you really felt it.

In the end Carlos' gameplan worked to perfection and the judges went for it. I thought it sucked but that's how the judges felt and that's how they always seem to score.


----------



## -Mystery-

Someone at the presser suggested Diaz/Koscheck. I wouldn't mind seeing that in like April/May then Diaz/Condit II (if Diaz wins) in August.


----------



## Irish Jet

-Mystery- said:


> Someone at the presser suggested Diaz/Koscheck. I wouldn't mind seeing that in like April/May then Diaz/Condit II (if Diaz wins) in August.


But heel vs heel never works.:vince2


----------



## Rmx820

-Mystery- said:


> Someone at the presser suggested Diaz/Koscheck. I wouldn't mind seeing that in like April/May then Diaz/Condit II (if Diaz wins) in August.


I like it. Winner of all those fights GSP in Late November/Early December. Maybe a fight for Condit before August, even though there really isn't anyone besides winner of Diego/Ellenberger I guess.


----------



## Dark Church

It didn't take long at all for Diaz to prove me right. He loses a fight and acts like a kid who was told he couldn't have that candy bar he wanted. thank you Carlos Condit for keeping that guy away from a title. I hope Diaz retires to prove me even more right. Diaz fans are for the most part acting worse then he is.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

-Mystery- said:


>


:no: wow :no: Peoples has always been the worst judge in MMA history, and the fact that he and the other dumbass who scored it 4 rounds to 1 only gave Diaz the 3rd is baffling 

You guys realize Octagon Control and Aggressiveness are SUPPOSED to be components to UFC judging, correct? Diaz obviously was superior in those facets for most of the rounds. Personally I gave 1, 2, and 5 to Diaz and 3,4, to Condit. 1, 4, and 5 were easy to score, with 2 & 3 being toss ups. Looking at those score cards makes me really wonder wtf the judges were doing while the fight was going on, because it apparently wasn't paying attention. When Condit is ducking and turning to run, he isn't being aggressive and he isn't controlling the octagon. Most of his strikes (outside of the 4th and a nice kick in the 5th) were weak jabs or useless leg kicks. He landed literally maybe 2-3 leg kicks of an significance in the entire fight. 

Nick is an emotional guy, and let's face it, he's not a well educated man(he dropped out of 9th grade) His reaction was pretty immature, but the things he said weren't wrong. He'll be back, and I hope he gets a rematch and is better prepared for what Condit tries to do.


----------



## Rush

Was out getting smashed so i didn't see the fight but i saw the controversy. Condit outlanded Diaz but a fair way, only landing 100 strikes in a 5 round fight? Cmon Diaz, you kidding brah? Going to give it a watch and score it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Condit was running so it's tough to land if you are Diaz. Most of Condit's landed strikes were weak leg kicks. It was an incredibly close fight and all of the rounds were close besides 4. I think Diaz won, but can certainly see why many think Condit did. 

For all Diaz haters who act like it's crazy to think he won, peep this please


----------



## Rush

Okay my view on the Condit/Diaz fight,

Round 1 - Condit seemed to land more shots, continually backing up but while Diaz was coming forward he wasn't doing anything meaningful. 10 poit must - *10-9 Condit*. Leg kicks while not being thrown with much force continued to land this round and Diaz didn't strike much and the only thing that really landed for him was a jab. 

Round 2 - This round was very even. Both seemed to land a similar amount of strikes. However Diaz continually pressed forward, landed more power shots while Condit backed up and landed a lot of weak strikes. *10-9 Diaz*. Diaz while he is backing up Condit and talking trash really isn't doing anything significant to damage Condit. Close fight so far, both guys aren't fighting their natural fights. Diaz normally throws another 50 punches at least by now and Condit doesn't normally get on his bike.

Round 3 - Okay, yet again more of the same as the first 2 rounds. Diaz pressing forward, Condit backing up and counter striking. *10-9 Condit*. I'm sorry but Diaz is doing absolutely nothing with his 'octagon control' while he is continually getting counter struck by Condit. Nothing significant is landing by he is winning via the Diaz method. Accumulating a bunch of weaker strikes, which may not be doing much damage but they certainly score points especially when Diaz is hesitant or unable to throw punches in bunches.

Round 4 - Did Diaz land a punch? That just about sums up that round. Absolutely no use in pushing foward if all you are doing is getting counter struck. *10-9 Condit* in the most clear cut round of this fight. Diaz is doinf nothing but walking forward, he may be frustrated by Condit backing up by Carlos is doing all the work here.

Round 5 - Okay my video skipped about 90 secs of this fight from about 4:20 to 2:5o left in the round but i don't think i missed much. *10-9 Diaz*, the back mount and ground control easily wins him this round. Condit landed more strikes but again they had no power in them. Diaz should have got this fight to the ground from round 1. The judges didn't cost Diaz this fight, Diaz cost himself thi sfight. He has a far superior ground game except he decided striking was the best course of action. Frustrating considering he is a beast on the ground.

*Overall*: 48-47 Condit.

Anyone who gives Condit more than 3 rounds should watch again. Likewise, while it was close i don't think you could award Diaz this fight. Moving forward and not throwing punches isn't going to win you a fight. Backing up, counter striking may not be pretty but when you're consistantly landing then you will win a 10 point must fight. Under PRIDE rules i'd call it a draw. Very disappointing fight.


----------



## DR JUPES

Dark Church said:


> It didn't take long at all for Diaz to prove me right. He loses a fight and acts like a kid who was told he couldn't have that candy bar he wanted. thank you Carlos Condit for keeping that guy away from a title. I hope Diaz retires to prove me even more right. Diaz fans are for the most part acting worse then he is.


unlike you they wont just sit there and take it.


----------



## Noel

I'm not going to bitch about Diaz not winning because Condit fought a great fight. But the UFC needs a press conference with the commisions to publicly address how fights are scored. That fight last night was scored like a boxing fight. UFC rules state that points are awarded on effective striking (volume and damage of strikes), effective grappling (takedowns, transitions, reversals and submission attempts), Octagon control (dictating where the fight is), Aggressiveness and Defense.

Condit landed more strikes but he was also constantly moving away and on the counter the whole fight, he landed a clean as fuck kick on Diaz's cheek and Nick just stood there without wincing, being rocked or moving back. In a standard "I did more X than your Y", I would score that fight 4-1 Condit. But based on the rules that the UFC says the fights are apparently judged on, I would have to go with Nick.

That's not taking anything away from Condit because he fought an excellent gameplan, but the rules seriously need to be ironed out.


----------



## Rush

Striking and grappling are scored higher (and rightfully so) than octagon control and aggressiveness. Diaz may be moving forward but was he aggressive? No. Did he do any damage? No. Did he land a higher volume of strikes? No. Did he have effective grappling? Yes - In *one* round. 10 point must scoring is what gave Condit that fight, not the criteria of how it is scored.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Does anyone here subscribe to ESPN on freeview? I might start, but wanna know if its worth it?


----------



## DR JUPES

they're doing a freeview weekend. i wish i had it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

aye i used it to watch ufc on my tv rather than my pc lol


----------



## Duke Silver

Very close fight that I feel Nick probably just clinched at the end of the fifth. I had it two a piece going into the final round. Although I'd need to watch it again to establish a final stance.

Having said that, I was rooting for Condit so I'm happy he won. 

Part of me is remorseful that we won't see Diaz/GSP this year though, and I really hope Diaz reconsiders his retirement. It must be very frustrating when a decision doesn't go your way, but it's not like he was robbed. It was an insanely close fight. 

On the other hand, if he's just sick of fighters using strategy then he probably should hang it up. For better or worse, that's part of the sport.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

He should stop bitching and accept his loss, moving forward doesn't mean you win. Jesus christ, kid.


----------



## Kun10

Pretty disappointed with last nights fight, more for the aftermath than anything. I agree that the fight was close but after round 3 I thought it was clear Condit was winning the fight. It wasn't total domination but then again how could it be with the style Condit was using? 

Aggression is only part of the criteria they use to judge fights. Condit clearly won in the striking department (Diaz is the last person who should be using the 'I hit harder' argument) and got taken down all of one time. I don't see how that one takedown was enough to win Diaz what was predominately a stand up fight. I'm about as casual an MMA fan as you get but I don't get the whole octagon control argument either. If Diaz' gameplan is to cut Condit off, press him against the cage and unload on body shots basically breaking Condit's will, and he fails... and Condit's gameplan is to get his kicks off, stay moving and avoid being in that situation and he succeeds then who had a greater control of the octagon? You can't punish a fighter for sticking to a gameplan which works.

I think Diaz's boxing style had been hyped up as this unbeatable style, and now that someone has came out with a proper gameplan to use against him the toys are being thrown out of the pram. I had started to like Diaz after the primetime shows but his postmatch antics were an embarrassment. Well sorry Nick, maybe next time Condit will just let you press him against the cage and you can win the fight. What is going to happen when GSP grapplefucks him (I'm assuming this fight will still happen at one stage)? Maybe we should ban all backwards movement and all takedown attempts in Nick Diaz fights. 

Oh and Superkick and VIG, go watch the Attitude Era or something. You clearly judge a fight by how long it lasted and how much blood was spilled and a fighter by how many KO's wikipedia says they have so I think you'll find you enjoy it. I stay out of the wrestling sections and stick to the sports/video game sections because there are less morons but with the way you two post I may as well go back in to the General WWE section.

On a more positive note win or lose Roy Nelson is the fucking man.


----------



## Stormbringer

Another elitist. As if we needed another one of you guys in this section. 

Running is not a gameplan in this sport. He was not counter fighting he was low kicking and then running away. Nick can't land if his opponent is running away with a mad dash. When you don't do anything with a undergoing the ref resets you both and you go back to fighting. Same goes with full guard. Why, because this is a spectator sport that is based around explosiveness and excitement. Yeah there's strategy and gameplans but then there's what we got with last night, an embarrassment to the sport.


----------



## Walls

Condit won, without question. Condit didn't let Nick back him up and when that happened he made a point to get back to the center as much as possible. It was a smart plan and it worked. I don't think Diaz is done, I don't see what else he could do.


----------



## nazzac

For The Win said:


> Does anyone here subscribe to ESPN on freeview? I might start, but wanna know if its worth it?


I do, and if you like watching FC then it's worth it. Better than paying $50 per event like the Americans. Plus you get a decent amount of football. Worth it for me


----------



## Kun10

DX-Superkick said:


> Another elitist. As if we needed another one of you guys in this section.
> 
> Running is not a gameplan in this sport. He was not counter fighting he was low kicking and then running away. Nick can't land if his opponent is running away with a mad dash. When you don't do anything with a undergoing the ref resets you both and you go back to fighting. Same goes with full guard. Why, because this is a spectator sport that is based around explosiveness and excitement. Yeah there's strategy and gameplans but then there's what we got with last night, an embarrassment to the sport.


You wouldn't have happened to have been a member of a forum called Smash would you? 

If I was elitist I wouldn't have called myself a blatant casual, try again. Maybe you are just in fact, an idiot. 

Condit was working. Just because you can't like a fight that doesn't involve both guys standing in brawling doesn't mean he wasn't working. Quit acting like he coasted through the fight. Yes, this is entertainment and Dana White may disagree but it is a sport first and foremost. You WIN at sports. End of discussion. If Condit tried to stand and bang with Diaz chances are he would have lost. 

Embarrassment? The true embarrassment to the sport are fans like you pal. This all boils down to the fact that you cannot appreciate MMA for what it is. You constantly bitch about fighters not finishes fights in this thread completely ignoring how talented or even exciting these guys actually are. 

I enjoyed the fight. In my opinion it suffered from the fact everybody expected Condit to brawl, and while that would have been more exciting I was still impressed by Condit's performance. Try giving me a reason as to why it was an embarrassment that doesn't make you sound like a bloodthirsty moron.


----------



## seancarleton77

Werdum was the real star tonight, he looked like a T-1000, poor Roy was John Connor, minus the T-800!

Whoever scored the fight 49-46 Condit needs to be taken out back and have to slugs put in his/her head, atrocious judging, where is Judo Gene when you need him!


----------



## Walls

Werdum looked good against Roy but honestly, that isn't saying much. Roy will always have a job unless he amounts a massive losing streak due to him being popular and never being in a boring fight. But the upper guys of the division and some of the younger guys coming up will beat him, without question. Cigano would fuck up Werdum again if they ever fought.


----------



## king of scotland

DX-Superkick said:


> Another elitist. As if we needed another one of you guys in this section.
> 
> Running is not a gameplan in this sport. He was not counter fighting he was low kicking and then running away. Nick can't land if his opponent is running away with a mad dash. When you don't do anything with a undergoing the ref resets you both and you go back to fighting. Same goes with full guard. Why, because this is a spectator sport that is based around explosiveness and excitement. Yeah there's strategy and gameplans but then there's what we got with last night, an embarrassment to the sport.


You're an idiot and pretty embarrassing right now. Condit excuted his gameplan and won. Why would Condit stand there and brawl with Diaz or let him push him up against the cage when he knows those are Diaz's strongpoints? Diaz should have seen what Condit was doing and changed his own gameplan by the end of the 2nd round rather than being the lazy fighter that he is and then complaining that Condit didn't fight the way Diaz wanted to fight. Diaz is a baby and a sore loser, I say good riddance. GSP would have tore him up anyways.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

I just saw a man get his car stolen at gunpoint and then ass fucked. And yet that is still nothing compared to last nights robbery. :cuss:










cuntit is a pussy, plain and simple.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Why is it that every time we go through a big fight like the one last night a whole bunch of elitists have to downplay peoples posts for complaining over bad judging or in the case of Lesnar some of you even tried acting as if you were the ones that kicked him in the side and ended his career like you won the fight. It's so disrespectful to the fighters but it's not like any of you will ever be real fighters anyways. If you elitists ever made a serious attempt at it you'd probably just turn into the vegan looking version of Tank Abbott without the knockout power. Love to fight, went to jail for it, and still suck.



> Oh and Superkick and VIG, go watch the Attitude Era or something. You clearly judge a fight by how long it lasted and how much blood was spilled and a fighter by how many *KO's* wikipedia says they have so I think you'll find you enjoy it. I stay out of the wrestling sections and stick to the sports/video game sections because there are less morons but with the way you two post I may as well go back in to the General WWE section.


Yeah and I'm sure that nobody likes seeing knockouts or other FIGHTERS getting HURT/INJURED. That's why we got fight of the night awards and knockout bonuses. I really don't get where your coming from with statements like that. What your saying doesn't really make much sense but when you gotta troll you gotta do what you gotta do I guess.


----------



## Overrated

Massive Diaz brothers fan so I'm biased but i scored last nights fight 3-2 diaz. Very close fight i can see how you can score it Condit and I'm not going around shouting robbery or anything like that but the 2 judges who scored it 4-1 condit are laughable especially as they both gave condit the 5th round :no: doesn't surprise me that one of the judges was cecil peoples. 

Great game plan by Condit frustrated Diaz and didn't get backed up against the cage and wilt under Diaz's pressure but if i payed to watch that i would be a bit pissed off to be honest. Also If he wasn't fighting Diaz most of the people who are praising Condit's performance would be shitting on it just like they do when GSP, Fitch etc do the exact same.


----------



## Dark Church

DR JUPES said:


> unlike you they wont just sit there and take it.


:lmao wow another joke about me being in a wheelchair. I really hope you get permanently banned because you are just ridiculous. Retire from here like Diaz hopefully will from MMA.


----------



## Kun10

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Why is it that every time we go through a big fight like the one last night a whole bunch of elitists have to downplay peoples posts for complaining over bad judging or in the case of Lesnar some of you even tried acting as if you were the ones that kicked him in the side and ended his career like you won the fight. It's so disrespectful to the fighters but it's not like any of you will ever be real fighters anyways. If you elitists ever made a serious attempt at it you'd probably just turn into the vegan looking version of Tank Abbott without the knockout power. Love to fight, went to jail for it, and still suck.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah and I'm sure that nobody likes seeing knockouts or other FIGHTERS getting HURT/INJURED. That's why we got fight of the night awards and knockout bonuses. I really don't get where your coming from with statements like that. What your saying doesn't really make much sense but when you gotta troll you gotta do what you gotta do I guess.



Did you even read the whole of my post? Not once have I said I'm some kind of superfan of MMA. In fact I actually mentioned twice that I'm about as casual a fan as can be. I'll be honest, it's hard not come across condescending when talking to you because you act like such a moron. You failed to respond to any of the points in my post and basically called me disrespectful to other fighters, a keyboard warrior and a troll.

Aren't you the guy who doesn't appreciate the ground aspect of MMA and just wants fighters to brawl? Try telling somebody like Werdum Jiu Jitsu is boring and see what happens to you. 

I'm fairly sure I'm not the only person in this thread to thinks you're an idiot. They must all be trolling too.


----------



## McQueen

What the fuck is he trying to get at in his first paragraph anyways? You can't have an opinion because you aren't a fighter yourself? Cool story.


----------



## Black

I think Condit will end GSP's winning streak in less than 2 minutes. Mark my words, people.

EDIT: Sorry, I corrected my post. Lol.


----------



## McQueen

That would require GSP to actually finish a fight. Something if i'm not mistaken he hasn't done in years.


----------



## seancarleton77

I'm the biggest Nick Diaz fan in the world, but he didn't win that fight, it was razor close, but who landed the most significant strikes and strikes overall? Condit edged it out, although I could see someone having a good argument for a draw. I'm betting on Condit against GSP, and I never bet, except for the 97 Super bowl and Evans vs. rampage, and I haven't lost yet.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Kun10 said:


> Did you even read the whole of my post? Not once have I said I'm some kind of superfan of MMA. In fact I actually mentioned twice that I'm about as casual a fan as can be. I'll be honest, it's hard not come across condescending when talking to you because you act like such a moron. You failed to respond to any of the points in my post and basically called me disrespectful to other fighters, a keyboard warrior and a troll.
> 
> Aren't you the guy who doesn't appreciate the ground aspect of MMA and just wants fighters to brawl? Try telling somebody like Werdum Jiu Jitsu is boring and see what happens to you.
> 
> I'm fairly sure I'm not the only person in this thread to thinks you're an idiot. They must all be trolling too.


It's funny that people pick up things from a couple months back that I said and misinterpret everything I was saying. I probably know as much about BRAZILIAN jiu jitsu as any other poster on here so U MAD? and I caps locked the word Brazilian because you probably don't even know the difference that jiu jitsu is basiacally a ancient form of marital arts that evolved over the course of many years and took on many different forms of fighting throughout Asia in countries like Japan and other parts of the world as well. Brazilian Jiu Jitsu was just thought to the Gracie family by a Japanese guy who had his own special techniques as a break off of traditional jiu jitsu (ground fighting) and a form that helped bring down the long reigning "best fighting style" of the 1800's known as Judo by submitting all the best Judo guys when the fight went to the ground. 

So fighting is fighting. It's noobs to fighting or "mma" like you and probably a lot of the elitists in this thread that think you have to be good at a little bit of everything having black belts in every different discipline (ex: BJJ, Judo, Kempo) or "well rounded" when in reality all these different styles go hand and hand anyways so if your seasoned in BJJ you'll probably do fine in a Judo match or a ***** match as long as you understand the rules and how to win.

The only reason so many people are in love with the "beauty" of MMA is because Joe Roggan tells you to love BJJ and ground fighting because he loves it himself. If it weren't for kickboxing, wrestling, Muay Thai, judo and other stand up approaches the sport would be pretty lame and I'm pretty sure Eddie Bravo would be the reigning champion by now. Even Joe Roggan would be able to make a run fighting.

Strategy is the overall most important thing to fighting. There's not one singular area or dicipline that's gonna make you the man for a long time. When people think of Anderson Silva they don't think of him as a Muay Thai fighter or Kick Boxer in terms of how he fights we think of him as a human weapon or something and how he fights and finds ways to win is all that counts.

All these guys have to be fighters first not BJJ guys, or wrestlers, karate guys, or kick boxers whatever it may be. They have to possess the right type of anger, brains, and skill set to pull off the right strategy to win all of their fights and move up to the top level of the gauntlet. Wrestling like Chael Sonnen possesses isn't always gonna get the job done. Just look at Jose Aldo or Rennan Barrao. They prove that wrestlers can't take them down or it's near impossible too. Imagine if a Jose Aldo came along at middleweight. Chael Sonnen might have to look at a new career.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Vinnie said:


> I think GSP will end Condit's winning streak in less than 2 minutes. Mark my words, people.


Maybe if Condit taps out due to boredom from being laid on


----------



## Kun10

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> It's funny that people pick up things from a couple months back that I said and misinterpret everything I was saying. I probably know as much about BRAZILIAN jiu jitsu as any other poster on here so U MAD? and I caps locked the word Brazilian because you probably don't even know the difference that jiu jitsu is basiacally a ancient form of marital arts that evolved over the course of many years and took on many different forms of fighting throughout Asia in countries like Japan and other parts of the world as well. Brazilian Jiu Jitsu was just thought to the Gracie family by a Japanese guy who had his own special techniques as a break off of traditional jiu jitsu (ground fighting) and a form that helped bring down the long reigning "best fighting style" of the 1800's known as Judo by submitting all the best Judo guys when the fight went to the ground.
> 
> So fighting is fighting. It's noobs to fighting or "mma" like you and probably a lot of the elitists in this thread that think you have to be good at a little bit of everything having black belts in every different discipline (ex: BJJ, Judo, Kempo) or "well rounded" when in reality all these different styles go hand and hand anyways so if your seasoned in BJJ you'll probably do fine in a Judo match or a ***** match as long as you understand the rules and how to win.
> 
> The only reason so many people are in love with the "beauty" of MMA is because Joe Roggan tells you to love BJJ and ground fighting because he loves it himself. If it weren't for kickboxing, wrestling, Muay Thai, judo and other stand up approaches the sport would be pretty lame and I'm pretty sure Eddie Bravo would be the reigning champion by now. Even Joe Roggan would be able to make a run fighting.
> 
> Strategy is the overall most important thing to fighting. There's not one singular area or dicipline that's gonna make you the man for a long time. When people think of Anderson Silva they don't think of him as a Muay Thai fighter or Kick Boxer in terms of how he fights we think of him as a human weapon or something and how he fights and finds ways to win is all that counts.


I have no fucking clue what your point is here, seriously. What has Joe Rogan got to do with anything? From what I can make out you're calling me elitist while basically implying you're a better fan and more knowledgeable than me or anyone in this thread. Something about strategy too... which was the point I was making when I was discussing the Condit-Diaz fight before you went off on one calling me a troll and an elitist.

I'm not even going to bother responding after this because it seriously looks like you don't have the actual ability to partake in a discussion and have just resorted to ranting.


----------



## McQueen

I was gonna say the same thing. I read that and had no idea what the point he was trying to make was.


----------



## Liam Miller

I know it was obvious to everyone before the fight but even moreso now GSP dominates them both and makes it look simple. But i'd have liked either diaz or carlos to beat gsp.


----------



## Black

My bad. I already did correct my other post. Someone knows the date of Condit vs GSP? Or it hasn't been stated yet?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Vinnie said:


> My bad. I already did correct my other post. Someone knows the date of Condit vs GSP? Or it hasn't been stated yet?


GSP won't be back until the end of 2012, if he's back in 2012 at all. Condit will have to fight someone else between now and the GSP fight, may as well be Condit/Diaz II since the first fight was so even


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden has a bigger elitest attitude than anyone else. Its laughable.


----------



## RKing85

GSP is saying he will be ready by August. Dana has said October/November.

I'm thinking November/December.

I had the fight 48-47 Condit, but it was close. GSP beats Condit though, even coming off the knee injury.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush said:


> ViolenceIsGolden has a bigger elitest attitude than anyone else. Its laughable.


Says Rush of all people.


----------



## Rush

I make no excuses about being an elitest you fucking idiot. Go back to being a wrestling fan because you know fuck all about MMA and this whole thread is dragged down by your garbage posts.


----------



## Stormbringer

Yeah but you've transcended into something worse, a bigot. You value your opinion above others and you take it as fact.

Its depressing. Reply to this post but know I wont reply to yours. Call it an e-win or whatever, I don't care.


----------



## Rush

I value logical arguments, an opinion with some sort of backing behind it. I can handle people disagreeing with me, i enjoy it actually. However there is a difference between making a well thought out argument and the garbage that gets posted in here. This thread was far better when we had AMP, steve, brute, mike, josh posting regularly and providing some intelligent replies. I eagerly await your reply :troll


----------



## Walls

Stevemania or whatever his name is was easily the best poster in this thread. He came back briefly a little while ago, if memory serves me.

I rewatched Diaz/Condit and I still say Condit won. He didn't let Nick back him into a corner, took the center as much as possible to avoid it all while landing more strikes than Nick did. Yeah, Nick was moving forward but so what? He was eating leg kicks all night while doing so. I think people expected an all out war between those two and were disappointed that Condit had a conservative game plan set out to neutralize Diaz's strengths. Diaz should have switched it up as well, people aren't talking about that at all. It wasn't working and by the 4th Nick was clearly frustrated as he ate some shots and stopped talking shit. Apparently they want to do it again, which I'm all up for. I quite enjoyed the fight and didn't think it was boring at all.

Roy can fucking take it, jesus christ. I agree that he may have the best chin in mma.

Kos said after the fight that he had no motivation to fight Pierce and was only fighting at 25-30% during the fight because of it. I think that's bullshit. If you think you're so much better than him and don't think he deserves to be in there with you, go out there and blast him and show everyone that. I understand he was worried that he could get taken down if he started to throw some combos and all, but when you admit you only fought at less than half because you just weren't up for it, I call BS on that.

Also, just saw a video where Ed Herman wants Anderson. Yeah.


----------



## Dub

Walls said:


> I rewatched Diaz/Condit and I still say Condit won. He didn't let Nick back him into a corner, took the center as much as possible to avoid it all while landing more strikes than Nick did. Yeah, Nick was moving forward but so what? He was eating leg kicks all night while doing so. I think people expected an all out war between those two and were disappointed that Condit had a conservative game plan set out to neutralize Diaz's strengths. Diaz should have switched it up as well, people aren't talking about that at all. It wasn't working and by the 4th Nick was clearly frustrated as he ate some shots and stopped talking shit. Apparently they want to do it again, which I'm all up for. I quite enjoyed the fight and didn't think it was boring at all.


Completely agree.


----------



## -Mystery-

Joe Rogan just tweeted that Dana said a Diaz/Condit rematch is definitely possible before GSP returns.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I read that the Condit camp isn't interested in another fight with diaz and they feel that after the defeat the only opponent Condit should face is GSP. I agree. Fuck Diaz and his whiny ass ways. He gets an automatic title shot for being the champion of another company, but Condit was denied that luxury when he came over from WEC. Then Diaz no shows two press conferences and is removed from the main event vs. GSP putting Condit in his place(which I feel was done rightfully so). Carlos is denied that shot due to GSP getting injured and after a good performance over an unmotivated BJ Penn, we see Diaz weasel his way into a title shot because of his big mouth. Condit is for the second time pushed over not because Diaz is the better fighter but he's got a bigger mouth. GSP is injured again and carlos get's a shot at the Interim title with the winner facing GSP to decide an undisputed champion. He executes his game plan perfectly, gives Diaz fits all night and no matter how you score it(3/2,4-1, spilt decision for all I care)wins that fight, and now they want him to fight Diaz again because of his big mouth. Nick can take his ball and go home for all I care. I'm not one of the blind haters who doesn't like the Diaz brothers, quite the contrary, well Nick at least. But how much more bullshit is Carlos gonna have to deal with because of this whiny ass big mouthed kid. They fought, he lost, lets move on. Diaz should face the winner of Sanchez/Ellenberger or maybe Hendricks, even Koscheck. While Condit awaits GSP or if he wants to fight give him someone who has worked for it with something besides his mouth.


----------



## Kun10

I don't see what Condit would gain from taking the fight personally. After all the messing about for him to actually gain the title, then give Diaz a rematch for running his mouth again? I wouldn't be arsed. I'd rather see Diaz-Ellenberger or even Hendricks in between Condit-GSP.

Does anybody else think Condit may be pressured in to using a different gameplan if this happened? In a sport like football all the backlash and whining from the original fight would be used to put pressure on the judges in the rematch. A similar thing could happen yet Diaz gets the nod. I could see this happening with Diaz trying to coax Condit to stand and bang with him as he doesn't seem to have much of a plan b.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'm for sure up for a diaz/condit rematch but it is a shame for ellenbeger (if he beats diego).


----------



## Myers

Beating sanchez doesn't warrant a title shot, he needs to get past Kos or Hendricks first.


----------



## Liam Miller

I was gonna add that maybe a fight with Hendricks could be on the card but i think Kos might face hendricks.


----------



## RKing85

As a fan, I would love to see Diaz/Condit 2. It was a very good fight and it was a close fight. I honestly have no idea who would win in a rematch.

But if I am Condit or in his camp, there is no way I am taking another fight with Diaz. Nothing to gain from it.


----------



## Walls

I think Kos should fight Hendricks. His KO of Fitch was awesome and all but before that he hasn't really done shit and I don't consider him "in the mix" as Dana would say at all.


----------



## Stormbringer

Shogun and Lyoto had a close fight and everyone and their mother said the man with the belt lost. Same here with Condit vs Diaz. A rematch needs to happen or UFC is gonna be flooded with hate mail and calls for better judges (even though that's out of their hands) and blah blah blah.

Anyway, as for setting up contenders I say Koscheck still needs at least 2 wins to get a shot. Ellenberger needs 2 exciting wins to. And from there we see what plays out.


----------



## Liam Miller

Eh jake has ko'd shields in his last fight and hasn't lost since that condit split decision.


----------



## Kun10

DX-Superkick said:


> Shogun and Lyoto had a close fight and everyone and their mother said the man with the belt lost. Same here with Condit vs Diaz. A rematch needs to happen or UFC is gonna be flooded with hate mail and calls for better judges (even though that's out of their hands) and blah blah blah.
> 
> Anyway, as for setting up contenders I say Koscheck still needs at least 2 wins to get a shot. Ellenberger needs 2 exciting wins to. And from there we see what plays out.


You're taking this way too far. Apart from anything else if you want to say Diaz won then it was still close. I've saw and heard of far worse decisions. I can't think of any outright wrong decisions off of the top of my head but Kos-Pierce on the same card was worth more discussion than this imo. 

You still haven't given any logical reasoning as to why Diaz clearly won other than you didn't like Condit's style. I'm not even trying to insult you here. It's like me watching a fight and saying 'all that guy did was attempt submissions, I don't like shitty Jiu-jitsu I came to watch a fight not guys roll around he SO lost.'


----------



## Stormbringer

Kun10 said:


> You still haven't given any logical reasoning as to why Diaz clearly won other than you didn't like Condit's style. I'm not even trying to insult you here. It's like me watching a fight and saying 'all that guy did was attempt submissions, I don't like shitty Jiu-jitsu I came to watch a fight not guys roll around he SO lost.'


Here's my thing on this fight. Yeah Condit played it safe but every show Mike Goldberg goes over how fights are scored. Striking, grappling and octagon control. Well if one man is in retreat for 20the minutes does he not lose in one third of the criteria for judging? Striking was kinda weird here Condit got more kicks but they were checked or ineffective. Yeah Condit got that one kick in so let's say Condit wins for strikes. Diaz clearly won the grappling aspect as he tied up and pressed on the cage. Condit broke most of them but Diaz took him down and controlled him and gained a submission only for time ran out. Diaz wins 2/3s of the judging criteria. Yeah Condit had the striking but it truly amounted to nothing. Even his unblocked high kick to Diaz's face was walked through by Diaz who just says 'so what' and keeps pressing forward.

I just don't see Condit winning by tapping low and running backward for half an hour.


----------



## Dub

damn.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> Here's my thing on this fight. Yeah Condit played it safe but every show Mike Goldberg goes over how fights are scored. Striking, grappling and octagon control. Well if one man is in retreat for 20the minutes does he not lose in one third of the criteria for judging? Striking was kinda weird here Condit got more kicks but they were checked or ineffective. Yeah Condit got that one kick in so let's say Condit wins for strikes. Diaz clearly won the grappling aspect as he tied up and pressed on the cage. Condit broke most of them but Diaz took him down and controlled him and gained a submission only for time ran out. Diaz wins 2/3s of the judging criteria. Yeah Condit had the striking but it truly amounted to nothing. Even his unblocked high kick to Diaz's face was walked through by Diaz who just says 'so what' and keeps pressing forward.
> 
> I just don't see Condit winning by tapping low and running backward for half an hour.


What is this i don't even..

MMA is scored in rounds. 10 point must. It isn't scored over the entire fight. This isn't PRIDE rules, its unified rules. Diaz 'dominated' grappling. IN ONE ROUND. The 5th. As for striking, Diaz lost that consistantly when he was getting outstruck and counter struck. Striking and grappling are weighted more heavily than aggression and octagon control. 

Diaz did not gain any submissions, every attempt was blocked and defended by Condit. Going round by round, the first round is the only round that is even close to being in doubt. If Diaz supporters could argue why he won the first round then i could accept arguments for him winning. However whining about everything else and Condit backing up is asinine. Rounds 2 and 5 were clearly Diaz's, rounds 3 and 4 were clearly Condit's. Round 1 was close and is the round that i nudged for Condit.


----------



## Kun10

^ I still don't get how Diaz controlled the octagon more effectively either. He couldn't get the fight where he wanted it to be and Condit's gameplan was working fine. It all boils down to this whole 'how dare Condit not stand directly in front of Nick Diaz and bang' bullshit. Why don't we just give big Roy his fight while we're at it? I seem to remember Nelson plodding forward while Werdum circled him like a pussy bitch getting him in the clinch. Bitch.

All this is overshadowing a great performance by Condit. It's a shame he's gonna get grapplefucked by GSP. He wont even have Greg Jackson in his corner either.


----------



## Stormbringer

Retreating isn't a gameplan. And Verdum wasn't retreating he pressed forward while circling and gained several clinches and as pictured above, dealt major damage doing so. Condit got one shot in and it still did nothing in the grand scheme of things.

I know I will not make anyone change their mind but if asked I will defend my position.


----------



## Walls

*Werdum

And constantly walking forward while eating leg kicks and counter punches doesn't mean you won the fight.


----------



## Rush

well then defend your position. So far you have not made one sensible argument as for why Diaz won the fight. Moaning about scoring systems isn;t defending why Diaz won. Yes the criteria needs looking at but under unified rules, 10 point must for each round under the current scoring criteria, why do you think Diaz won?

ps - i'm not having a go at you or anything i just prefer there to be an actual discussion rather than moaning like puroresu pride and that other muppet.


----------



## Kun10

DX-Superkick said:


> *Retreating isn't a gameplan*. And Verdum wasn't retreating he pressed forward while circling and gained several clinches and as pictured above, dealt major damage doing so. Condit got one shot in and it still did nothing in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> I know I will not make anyone change their mind but if asked I will defend my position.


Why not? Without any logical reasoning you aren't defending your position very well at all.

I was joking about the Werdum thing, obviously.


----------



## Lm2

i believe diaz was the agressor in the fight, but the fact that he won is arugably i am a huge diaz fan, i was pissed to hear that he got a 46-49 round that judge has to be stupid to say that, but after watching it again nick should have finished the armbar if he said he could have. condit was back peddling but he was also throwing more strikes


----------



## Dark Church

Anyone who thinks Diaz won doesn't understand MMA and just wants to see guys hit each other. Condit clearly won and a rematch is unnecessary and if there is one Condit will just do something similar and win again. Diaz isn't a MMA fighter he is a fighter and there is a huge difference. He is no longer fighting guys dumb enough to go toe to toe with him. Also if Diaz thought this was bad he wants no part of GSP because it would be a lot worse.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

What has happened to the days of old 






At least we still have this beast


----------



## Myers

Dark Church said:


> Anyone who thinks Diaz won doesn't understand MMA and just wants to see guys hit each other. Condit clearly won and a rematch is unnecessary and if there is one Condit will just do something similar and win again. Diaz isn't a MMA fighter he is a fighter and there is a huge difference. He is no longer fighting guys dumb enough to go toe to toe with him. Also if Diaz thought this was bad he wants no part of GSP because it would be a lot worse.


Ignorance must be bliss DC. Saying that Diaz isn't an MMA fighter, he is just a fighter, is like saying Tom Brady isn't a quarterback, he just throws a ball. Diaz had submitted eight fighters and one was Gomi who at the time was considered one of the best in the world, and he even gogo'ed him. He has a close fight with condit where he pressured him enough to have condit backing up and running away, and you say he is not an MMA fighter. 

You must be blind, because that is the only logical answer to your ignorance.


----------



## -Mystery-

Looks like Diaz/Condit II is a go.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dark Church said:


> Anyone who thinks Diaz won doesn't understand MMA and just wants to see guys hit each other. Condit clearly won and a rematch is unnecessary and if there is one Condit will just do something similar and win again. Diaz isn't a MMA fighter he is a fighter and there is a huge difference. He is no longer fighting guys dumb enough to go toe to toe with him. Also if Diaz thought this was bad he wants no part of GSP because it would be a lot worse.


I guess none of these trainers/fighters understand the sport they eat, breath, and sleep













So I guess Joe Rogan doesn't understand MMA???? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkgFrgl3uHs&feature=player_embedded idiot

can't wait for the rematch. Unless of course Condit's camp pusses out because they know they got lucky on the decision


----------



## -Mystery-

Nevermind.

Condit's manager is tweeting that they and UFC have a big announcement Friday and Gracie tweeted that Condit isn't fighting Diaz or GSP this year. My guess is GSP forfeited the title in order to fight Diaz (Ariel tweeted about this earlier tonight) and Condit will be announced as the undisputed champion.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

-Mystery- said:


> Nevermind.
> 
> Condit's manager is tweeting that they and UFC have a big announcement Friday and Gracie tweeted that Condit isn't fighting Diaz or GSP this year. My guess is GSP forfeited the title in order to fight Diaz (Ariel tweeted about this earlier tonight) and Condit will be announced as the undisputed champion.


That's unfortunate for Nick if true. Condit with another lucky break lol


----------



## Dark Church

Myers said:


> Ignorance must be bliss DC. Saying that Diaz isn't an MMA fighter, he is just a fighter, is like saying Tom Brady isn't a quarterback, he just throws a ball. Diaz had submitted eight fighters and one was Gomi who at the time was considered one of the best in the world, and he even gogo'ed him. He has a close fight with condit where he pressured him enough to have condit backing up and running away, and you say he is not an MMA fighter.
> 
> You must be blind, because that is the only logical answer to your ignorance.


So your saying in a fight you never use a submission?

He submitted Gomi while stoned off his ass and as far as the record books are concerned he didn't. Diaz is a good fighter but he doesn't understand strategy and just tries to knock guys out and he hasn't utilized his submission skills in a while.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I guess none of these trainers/fighters understand the sport they eat, breath, and sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess Joe Rogan doesn't understand MMA???? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkgFrgl3uHs&feature=player_embedded idiot
> 
> can't wait for the rematch. Unless of course Condit's camp pusses out because they know they got lucky on the decision


They don't understand how a strategy works clearly. I am also used to having people call me an idiot so it doesn't phase me. Oh and between Condit and Diaz the guy who bitches like a little girl is Diaz and he doesn't deserve a rematch and I hope Condit says no. Bottom line is though opinion is opinion and the only ones that matter are those three judges and all of them thought Condit one.


----------



## -Mystery-

Isn't his sub of Gomi more impressive since he was stoned?

And he hasn't used his sub skills? He has just as many submissions as he does TKOs in the last 2 years lol.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dark Church said:


> So your saying in a fight you never use a submission?
> 
> He submitted Gomi while stoned off his ass and as far as the record books are concerned he didn't. Diaz is a good fighter but he doesn't understand strategy and just tries to knock guys out and he hasn't utilized his submission skills in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't understand how a strategy works clearly. I am also used to having people call me an idiot so it doesn't phase me. Oh and between Condit and Diaz the guy who bitches like a little girl is Diaz and he doesn't deserve a rematch and I hope Condit says no. Bottom line is though opinion is opinion and the only ones that matter are those three judges and all of them thought Condit one.


I don't care if you or the judges think Condit won, it was a close fight. But to question someone's knowledge of the sport for thinking Diaz won makes you look like an ignorant tool. Period. the long list of fighters and Joe Rogan thinking Diaz won proves my point, because nobody can dispute their knowledge of the sport, not even a wannabe elitist such as yourself 

Diaz is getting the GSP fight, so who gives a shit about Condit? Nobody lol.


----------



## DMC6162

Guy tries to be like Jon Jones and gets destroyed. :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

The rematch is on. Dana said Condit accepted the rematch.


----------



## Ray

-Mystery- said:


> The rematch is on. Dana said Condit accepted the rematch.


This man speaks the truth. Rep this man! *REP HIM!*


----------



## Rush

look at the people there, Ronda Rousey is fucking awful. 



> I think it is about finishing your opponent. It's about entertainment.
> 
> It's not the Olympics. It's not about just coming home and bringing a medal, and just having hardware and getting the win.
> 
> It's about pulling more fans in, and being entertaining.
> 
> I think that fighters that just try to win by points and come away with a win are actually bad for the sport. If you never saw MMA before, and you walked in and you saw GSP and Koscheck, and all this jabbing out the whole time, it looks like a boring boxing match. And I don't think you gain any fans with a fight like that.
> 
> And so I really hope that Nick Diaz beats the crap out of him, because Nick Diaz is entertaining, and he's an entertaining character in general. He might not be popular but I mean I can't but watch every video he puts out youtube. I think it's funny as Hell. And every single one of his fights is a brawl. It's not like a pitter pat match where afterwards he goes "Were friends, were all friends" and then okay let's go home. I think that's boring.
> 
> GSP was good for the sport for a while. He brought in some big sponsors like Gatorade and UnderArmor. But I think he's done everything he can in a positive way and he needs to step aside and let Nick Diaz kick his ass.


yeah she knows a lot about MMA and is an unbiased judge for a Nick Diaz fight. Fuck that noise. Look at the other fighters there, its people that are fans of Diaz for the most part. 

Now as for Diaz not being an MMA fighter, what the fuck are you on DC? Are you retarded?


----------



## Emarosa

Jackson to out-gameplan Diaz again. Not really pumped for this fight unless Diaz can get it to ground (which he won't be able to).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> look at the people there, Ronda Rousey is fucking awful.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah she knows a lot about MMA and is an unbiased judge for a Nick Diaz fight. Fuck that noise. Look at the other fighters there, its people that are fans of Diaz for the most part.
> 
> Now as for Diaz not being an MMA fighter, what the fuck are you on DC? Are you retarded?


That's fine, it was still a close fight and to say either guy won it definitively is retarded IMHO. 

Glad the rumors of Condit dodging the rematch weren't true. Can't wait for the rematch


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Diaz/Condit rematch is a lot like Shogun/Machida. Shogun got screwed over by old hack shithead judges and avenged it by finishing Machida in the first round. I got Diaz by TKO 1st round. condit is scared.


----------



## Walls

Emarosa said:


> Jackson to out-gameplan Diaz again. Not really pumped for this fight* unless Diaz can get it to ground (which he won't be able to)*.


:lmao

Did you see how easily he took Condit's back in the 5th? Effortlessly. Diaz has a huge advantage over Condit on the ground and I suspect that's where he is going to take the fight the second time around.


----------



## Rush

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Diaz/Condit rematch is a lot like Shogun/Machida. Shogun got screwed over by old hack shithead judges and avenged it by finishing Machida in the first round. I got Diaz by TKO 1st round. condit is scared.


:lmao you're a moron.


----------



## Myers

Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Did you see how easily he took Condit's back in the 5th? Effortlessly. Diaz has a huge advantage over Condit on the ground and I suspect that's where he is going to take the fight the second time around.


I somewhat agree, but they said the same thing about Penn/Edgar II.


----------



## Emarosa

Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> Did you see how easily he took Condit's back in the 5th? Effortlessly. Diaz has a huge advantage over Condit on the ground and I suspect that's where he is going to take the fight the second time around.


Jumping on someone's back when they mis-step isn't any indication of TD ability. Diaz tried from about the 3rd to get it down and CC shrugged off all his attempts effortlessly. 

Jackson>Gracie. Deal with it.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Condit winning again.
Rousey, Neer and all that people who tweet a bunch of crap will be twitting again cryin' again.

*Donald Cerrone vs. Yves Edwards and Thiago Silva vs. Igor Pokrajac at UFC on FX 3.*


----------



## -Mystery-

Diaz via armbar this time around.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

So. Much. Ignorance. 

OH YEA, CONDIT WON THAT FIGHT EFFORTLESSLY, HE'LL 50-45 ON ALL 3 SCORECARDS THIS TIME

get real kiddies. The fight was incredibly close.


----------



## Dark Church

The fight wasn't close Condit had 1,2,3,4 and Diaz may have won 5. Condit out struck Diaz all night and fought his fight. Diaz was the one frustrated and yelling things and trying to get Condit to play his game. I hope Condit finishes his ass this time. Once again the UFC is trying as hard as they can to get Condit out of the way so the can have Diaz/GSP. It is Diaz's fault Condit was even in this picture to begin with. If the lazy bastard showed up for work he wouldn't be in this position right now.

Oh and I would like to apologize for saying Diaz isn't an MMA fighter in my quick anger towards all of the bitching. He is an MMA fighter just not a strategic one. We also saw what happens when he is fighting a top notch fighter unlike his recent opponents.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Just because you scored 4 rounds for Condit doesn't mean much. stop presenting your opinion as fact. Half of the MMA fans watching scored the fight for Diaz. 

Whether you want to admit it or not, it was a close fight, end of story. I guess your MMA knowledge is superior to Joe Rogans??


----------



## Myers

According to Ceasar Gracie, the fight is not going to happen.


----------



## Kun10

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Just because you scored 4 rounds for Condit doesn't mean much. stop presenting your opinion as fact. Half of the MMA fans watching scored the fight for Diaz.
> 
> Whether you want to admit it or not, it was a close fight, end of story. I guess your MMA knowledge is superior to Joe Rogans??


Bringing up Joe Rogan or anybody else's opinion is pointless when trying to back up your own opinion. I'll admit to thinking Condit clearly won at the time. Not domination or anything, he couldn't possibly have dominated him with that gameplan but I still thought he won. I haven't rewatched the fight but after thinking about it more Diaz won the second round so it definitely was closer than I had originally though.

I wonder why Nick's camp don't want the fight. Either he really is retiring or they reckon the fight will go the exact same way as the previous one.

Edit: Apparently they reckon the Diaz camp is holding out for a better deal.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> So. Much. Ignorance.
> 
> OH YEA, CONDIT WON THAT FIGHT EFFORTLESSLY, HE'LL 50-45 ON ALL 3 SCORECARDS THIS TIME
> 
> get real kiddies. The fight was incredibly close.


Ok, so for having an opinion you're ignorant. Give me a fuckin' break.

I don't think it was a 50-45 fight but either was a split decision (a more close fight).

Condit win 48-47, in *MY* opinion.



Myers said:


> According to Ceasar Gracie, the fight is not going to happen.


Don't be scared, homie.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> According to Ceasar Gracie, the fight is not going to happen.


Hmmmmmmmm



Kun10 said:


> Bringing up Joe Rogan or anybody else's opinion is pointless when trying to back up your own opinion.


Yes and no. If I cited Joe Rogan when arguing that Diaz won the fight I would agree. I've said I scored the fight for Diaz, but that's not what I'm getting at with that guy (I've said I can see definitive arguments for both guys winning). My point is to say Condit won without doubt is nothing short of ignorant because the MMA world is so divided on the decision and judging a fight is clearly a subjective thing. I present Rogan's views on the fight because most fans will accept the fact that he knows wtf is going on in a fight, so that should end his assertion that 'you don't know MMA if you think Diaz won'

See what I'm saying?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Ok, so for having an opinion you're ignorant. Give me a fuckin' break.
> 
> I don't think it was a 50-45 fight but either was a split decision (a more close fight).
> 
> Condit win 48-47, in *MY* opinion.
> 
> 
> Don't be scared, homie.


NO. NO. NO. How many times can I say this? I respect anyone who can admit the fight was close and scoring a fight is subjective. For the 15th time, I can see the fight being scored for either guy. 

The ignorance comes in when guys say 'Condit won EASILY without QUESTION' or 'you are dumb if you think Diaz won lololol'

get it?


----------



## Liam Miller

Only watched the fight the once and i thought condit won, if my memory serves me correct 1 and 2 were close, 3 and 4 were condits and diaz had 5.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

WWE_TNA said:


> Only watched the fight the once and i thought condit won, if my memory serves me correct 1 and 2 were close, 3 and 4 were condits and diaz had 5.


I agree 3 and 4 were Condit's but ironically the two idiot judges (Cecil Peoples smfh) who had it 49-46 only gave Diaz the 3rd


WHAT?!?!?? I'd love to know what fight they were watching


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Not really a surprise is it though? Judges get it wrong all the time, thats why fighters are told to finish the fight.


----------



## Liam Miller

For The Win said:


> Not really a surprise is it though? Judges get it wrong all the time, thats why fighters are told to finish the fight.


Yep, it's well known that the judging in mma is shocking.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

For The Win said:


> Not really a surprise is it though? Judges get it wrong all the time, thats why fighters are told to finish the fight.


Of course it's not shocking. I've been a fan of the sport for a long time and have seen many decisions that were much more baffling than this one, but it won't stop me from pointing out when judges do a horrible job.

I don't see how Cecil Peoples still has a job though. I don't think anyone on this planet believes he is a competent judge.


----------



## Liam Miller

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Of course it's not shocking. I've been a fan of the sport for a long time and have seen many decisions that were much more baffling than this one, but it won't stop me from pointing out when judges do a horrible job.
> 
> I don't see how Cecil Peoples still has a job though. I don't think anyone on this planet believes he is a competent judge.


Cecil motherfucking peoples.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

WWE_TNA said:


> Cecil motherfucking peoples.


'If you don't like the way I score a fight, you can go to hell' - Cecil Peoples


----------



## Stormbringer

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> 'If you don't like the way I score a fight, you can go to hell' - Cecil Peoples


How bold of he. If only he would say it to a fighters face.


----------



## -Mystery-

There's a rumor that there's an issue between the commission and Nick, possibly a positive test for weed.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

DX-Superkick said:


> How bold of he. If only he would say it to a fighters face.


He said that after the first Shogun/Machida fight.. talk about a judging debacle..


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

-Mystery- said:


> There's a rumor that there's an issue between the commission and Nick, possibly a positive test for weed.


That's lame. Nick doesn't really make it a secret that he smokes.. dude has social anxiety and probably has a med card.. leave him alone commission


----------



## T3H~L3X

Just because he has a med card for it doesn't make it legal when he is going into a fight because of the nature of the drug. He knows it's illegal yet still uses it if there is an issue with him smoking weed it's his own issue not any fault of the commission.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

T3H~L3X said:


> Just because he has a med card for it doesn't make it legal when he is going into a fight because of the nature of the drug. He knows it's illegal yet still uses it if there is an issue with him smoking weed it's his own issue not any fault of the commission.


You aren't telling me anything I don't know and understand, it's just stupid IMO. Weed isn't making him a better fighter, they should worry about PEDs IMO, not weed

again, all strictly in my opinion


----------



## T3H~L3X

It doesn't make him a better fighter but its numbs his senses and if you understand that then you would know that it's a banned substance not only because it's illegal but because it is for his own safety. Smoking weed can dull the senses and lead to him not feeling injuries and slowing his reactions. And again that's besides the fact that he as a fighter knows all this and refuses to give a shit. He blatantly ignores the commission... if it is weed, I hope they revoke his license and suspend him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

It's not like he is fighting stoned ffs.


----------



## RKing85

Let me put on my surprized face if Diaz gets in trouble for pot use....


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Nick Diaz got busted for pot? In other news, the sky is blue.


----------



## Mikey Damage

it's going to be awesome when condit wins again.


----------



## Dark Church

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> It's not like he is fighting stoned ffs.


Actually if the rumor is true that he failed his post fight drug test then he did fight stoned because the test is given immediately after your fight. If he failed a drug test Dana needs to fire him because he is a liability. Pot is federally illegal to no matter what card you have.


----------



## -Mystery-

It's been confirmed that there is at least one positive test from 143.


----------



## Liam Miller

Nelson? :troll


----------



## T3H~L3X

Would explain why he super-manned through his fight with Werdum but I doubt it, better yet I hope not. Pretty Boy Roy is awesome.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dark Church said:


> Actually if the rumor is true that he failed his post fight drug test then he did fight stoned because the test is given immediately after your fight.


Weed stays in your system for 30 days. There is no way to prove he was stoned during the fight, and it would make no sense for someone to fight stoned. 

if he does fight stoned, then my hats off to him, he's my hero. I can barely get off the couch when I'm stoned, let alone fight another man :gun:


----------



## Smith_Jensen

So someone failed a drug test at UFC 143. All I can say is............It was Roy Nelson, he was doing steroids.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

I hope it isn't Nelson.


----------



## Noel

It's going to be interesting to see who it is. I don't think Nick is stupid enough to take any kind of non-PED anymore around fight time. I'd also like to think that the incredible shape (for Roy) that Big Country was in was down to hard work, and since Dana has been so hard on Roys weight I know he'd cut him in an instant. In no way do I think it is, but imagine what kind of world-turner it would be if it turned out to be Condit.


----------



## Kun10

Apparently it was Nick.

http://theflyingkneemma.com/2012/02...e-for-marijuana-metabolics-confirmed-by-nsac/


----------



## Noel

Well there you have it, Nick threw it all down the drain. He's going to get atleast a 6 month suspension - probably more for a repeat offense. His Zuffa career surely has to be over.


----------



## Dark Church

:lmao later Nick Diaz you moron. Dana White should give Condit a bonus for winning because imagine how this would be going had Diaz won. I am also enjoying seeing Diaz fans complain because pot isn't a performance enhancing drug. It is still federally illegal and Diaz knows that. I knew he would screw up but not even I thought it would be this soon. I though the moment he was out of the title picture he would screw up.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

2 strikes for weed = career over? 

highly doubt it, unless Dana gets a big dick about it and shit cans him (which is possible)

he'll be suspended 6-12 months. Disappointing


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Right now, Nick Diaz is the stupidest MMA fighter in the world.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Smith_Jensen said:


> Right now, Nick Diaz is the stupidest MMA fighter in the world.


Pretty much. I feel like a parent who's kid got suspended from school. I love the guy, but how does this happen? He's beaten the test dozens of times, and knows how long it takes to get clean, has access to tests himself.. idk what he could have been thinking


----------



## king of scotland

Wonderwall said:


> It's going to be interesting to see who it is. I don't think Nick is stupid enough to take any kind of non-PED anymore around fight time. I'd also like to think that the incredible shape (for Roy) that Big Country was in was down to hard work, and since Dana has been so hard on Roys weight I know he'd cut him in an instant. In no way do I think it is, but imagine what kind of world-turner it would be if it turned out to be Condit.


And you were saying Nick WASN'T stupid enough?


----------



## Myers

Haha who fucking cares, Marijuana needs to removed from banned substances. Nick has personal problems and needs it to cope. Weed is a useless drug and doesn't help him or hurt him in his training, he needs it to get through all the media BS he has to do with the UFC. Nick is a recluse and can't handle the spotlight. I feel sorry for a guy that works his ass off and has arguably the best cardio in MMA but has severe social anxiety. Only haters,ignorants, and the NSAC will make a big deal of this situations.


----------



## Vader

If it's banned, regardless of what it is - whether it is weed or candyfloss - you're a fucking idiot if you're taking it. If he suffers from anxiety then I'm sure there's a more legal/less 'cool' way of dealing with that.


----------



## -Mystery-

Myers said:


> Haha who fucking cares, Marijuana needs to removed from banned substances. Nick has personal problems and needs it to cope. Weed is a useless drug and doesn't help him or hurt him in his training, he needs it to get through all the media BS he has to do with the UFC. Nick is a recluse and can't handle the spotlight. I feel sorry for a guy that works his ass off and has arguably the best cardio in MMA but has severe social anxiety. Only haters,ignorants, and the NSAC will make a big deal of this situations.


Especially if he's got a medical marijuana card, which I read somewhere that he does. Basically the government says it's okay for him to use, but the NSAC says no. I can't be the only one that sees the disconnect there.


----------



## Vader

Oh, if he's medically cleared to use it then disregard what I said as that makes it incredibly confusing.


----------



## Myers

-Mystery- said:


> Especially if he's got a medical marijuana card, which I read somewhere that he does. Basically the government says it's okay for him to use, but the NSAC says no. I can't be the only one that sees the disconnect there.


Yeah but his card only works in California because it's legal there, it's joke how easy it is to get one here. Some states don't recognize medical marijuana along with the federal government. I don't even smoke weed and I agree that it needs to be legalized, it's no different then drinking except less harmful on your body.


----------



## T3H~L3X

The federal government bans marijuana but state legislator in the state of California has legalized it. So it's a constant struggle between governing bodies in that state itself. The state says you can own and sell marijuana in a commercial sense which keeps state and local police off your back but the Federal government can shut you down at any time. Also because you have a medical marijuana card in California doesn't make it legal in any of the other states who still don't have a medical use law. That is all besides the fact that no matter what anyone says marijuana does dull the senses and deaden the pain receptors so it could actually be dangerous for a fighter to fight under the influence of the drug. His social anxiety issues are just a reason to be cool and eff the system by smoking weed but he as a fighter knows its a banned substance and knows what he has to do to keep himself out of hot water. I can't see how any can blame anyone but Nick for his negligence. Personally, I think the weed smoking may have burned enough brain cells to actual make him stupid enough to believe he could get away with it. I've always been a fan and wanted to see him succeed but this is just a stupid mistake and his part and any consequences lie on his shoulders alone


----------



## T3H~L3X

BTW-this is all coming from someone who has smoked weed, probably will smoke again, and enjoyed my time smoking weed when I did


----------



## scrilla

it shouldn't really matter if you have a weed card. if it's banned then it's banned. you can find a doctor to legally give you steroids and other banned substances too I'm sure. 

personally I don't think it's really a performance enhancer and if you want to argue that it shouldn't be banned then I'll agree on that, but as long as it's banned then the suspension is legit.


----------



## Vader

I think that's what I should have said. Makes more sense than my two conflicting statements. We'll go with that.


----------



## Walls

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Weed stays in your system for 30 days. There is no way to prove he was stoned during the fight, *and it would make no sense for someone to fight stoned*.
> 
> if he does fight stoned, then my hats off to him, he's my hero. I can barely get off the couch when I'm stoned, let alone fight another man :gun:


Yes it would and he fought Gomi high as fuck back in Pride. I would argue that weed is actually a PED. So many people roll BJJ high, it isn't even funny. And that is all reaction time and movements, so I call BS on weed slowing your reaction time and all that shit. But I would argue that it's a PED, as it makes you more focused and you can time yourself and your opponent better. If you smoke weed with the intention of sitting on your couch then yeah, you'd be fucked. But if you smoke it with the intention of getting something done, it will work wonders for you.

But yeah, Nick isn't fighting in 2012 now because of this.


----------



## scrilla

on an unrelated note Cecil Peoples shouldn't be allowed to judge fights anymore. I didn't have a problem with Condit winning, but when you look at his scorecard it's clear he has no idea how to judge a fight. I'd say the other person that gave Nick round 3 and not 1,2 or 5 shouldn't be allowed to judge either, but Peoples has displayed in the past already that he's a shitty judge. enough is a enough.


----------



## Walls

Cecil is pretty horrible.


----------



## Myers

I agree about Cecil as well.


----------



## RKing85

Getting to the right result the wrong way does not get you off the hook.

Some people are saying "He got the overall score right and for the right guy, so it's okay". No it's not. There are a lot of horrible judges out there. Cecil is definitly one of them.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

scrilla said:


> on an unrelated note Cecil Peoples shouldn't be allowed to judge fights anymore. I didn't have a problem with Condit winning, but when you look at his scorecard it's clear he has no idea how to judge a fight. I'd say the other person that gave Nick round 3 and not 1,2 or 5 shouldn't be allowed to judge either, but Peoples has displayed in the past already that he's a shitty judge. enough is a enough.


AND IT'S TIME FOR A CHANGE

off topic: are you a raiders fan or did you just like that pic of Briscoe rocking a raiders shirt?


----------



## Ray

I'm assuming this isn't the first time Diaz has gotten busted for marijuana. If he did weed during his tenure with Strikeforce, how the hell did he get away with it?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> I'm assuming this isn't the first time Diaz has gotten busted for marijuana. If he did weed during his tenure with Strikeforce, how the hell did he get away with it?


He knows how to get clean, and Cesar Gracie has said it only takes him 10 days to get it out of his system. 

He smokes in between every fight, my bigger question is how did he get caught this time when he knows what he has to do to get clean


----------



## Walls

Good question, especially considering he didn't get popped for the Penn fight.


----------



## Dub

Maybe he just didnt care.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

DubC said:


> Maybe he just didnt care.


It's all I can come up with, but that would be really unfortunate


----------



## scrilla

he's just self-destructive


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Myers said:


> Yeah but his card only works in California because it's legal there, it's joke how easy it is to get one here. Some states don't recognize medical marijuana along with the federal government. I don't even smoke weed and I agree that it needs to be legalized, it's no different then drinking except less harmful on your body.


Getting weed here in California is almost as easy as getting a pack of chewing gum.


----------



## Walls

It's true, it's ridiculously easy to get a card. Problem is, it's legal in that state but federally it still isn't. I would argue that weed is a PED though, it should be tested for.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I can see the argument for weed being a PED, but you are really stretching it IMO. Maybe if he were a professional eater I would view weed as a PED

oh and as far as it being easy to get a card, yea, I have a lot of friends with cards and you can tell them anything. Back pain, anxiety, loss of appetite, trouble sleeping.. anything. But in Nick's case, I believe he has a legitimate case of severe social anxiety


----------



## Walls

In the hands of Diaz it's a PED, without question. Weed will make you better at anything if you have that mindset.


----------



## seancarleton77

Really Nick, fucking weed! That's some weak shit to get busted with, it's not even addictive. I think he's just trying to get fired, he clearly doesn't want to fight anymore.


----------



## Walls

I don't think that's it at all.


----------



## Rush

i'd call it a performance enhancer simply because it dulls your senses. Same thing as being on painkillers, you can cop a beating and not give a shit. All those people saying shit like "see Diaz just took that head kick no problem" thats exactly why.


----------



## Liam Miller

You'd think he would just be able to put the pot down for a week before the fight.


----------



## Rush

stays in your system for awhile depending on your body type/fat%. Apparently Diaz can get it out after about 10 days which is much shorter than the average person.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> i'd call it a performance enhancer simply because it dulls your senses. Same thing as being on painkillers, you can cop a beating and not give a shit. All those people saying shit like "see Diaz just took that head kick no problem" thats exactly why.


You'd have to be ridiculously high to be able to take punches and kicks better. It would sharpen his timing, though.

According to Lorenzo, Orton/Griffin 3 is on and Mir/Cain is going to happen. So basically Ortiz is going to retire on yet another loss and Mir is fucked.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/384138/Fertitta-confirms-Tito-vs-Griffin-III-Mir-vs-Velasquez/


----------



## McQueen

Orton/Griffin 3?


----------



## Dub

Would be sick if Miz snaps Cain's arm, that should be a great bout.


----------



## Dark Church

Here is another way pot would be a PED. Nick Diaz was fighting the biggest fight of his career which = a lot of nerves for anyone. He gets high and then he becomes calm and isn't worried about that anymore.

Mir should be able to handle Cain but I am very interested in that fight. Ortiz/Griffin 3 is only good because Forrest gets a win and Tito goes away.


----------



## scrilla

lol @ the thought of Mir beating Cain. dude got tooled by Nog and only beat him because Nog was getting greedy. no way he's beating Cain.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> Orton/Griffin 3?


:lmao

Shit, just saw my mistake. I'm tired, leave me alone.


----------



## Dark Church

scrilla said:


> lol @ the thought of Mir beating Cain. dude got tooled by Nog and only beat him because Nog was getting greedy. no way he's beating Cain.


We haven't seen how Cain handles a loss though because he hasn't had to do so. Mir is on a lot of momentum right now. Also Cain has proven he can't take a punch and if Mir rocks him a desperate shot would be likely to lead to a submission. Mir isn't Kongo, Rothwell or even Nogueira.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Proven he can't take a punch? Because he got knocked out by the guy who knocks everyone out? Dark Church you are the least informed MMA fan that posts in this thread


----------



## scrilla

anything can happen, but Mir looked like shit in his last couple fights. saying he should "handle" Cain though after Mir's last few performances is a gross overestimation though.


----------



## Walls

Cain is going to own Mir.


----------



## Dark Church

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Proven he can't take a punch? Because he got knocked out by the guy who knocks everyone out? Dark Church you are the least informed MMA fan that posts in this thread


Go watch his fight against Kongo at UFC 99. Every time Kongo connects Cain gets rocked and has to go for a desperate take down. If Kongo had even an average ground game Cain would have lost that fight. Also JDS didn't finish Carwin or Nelson in his previous two fights. Cain doesn't get hit often so people don't think he has a weak chin but he does.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nelson could get kicked in the head by a fucking bull and not get knocked out...


----------



## Walls

Just remembered this, thought it was fitting due to Diaz's situation. Still funny as fuck either way,


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> Just remembered this, thought it was fitting due to Diaz's situation. Still funny as fuck either way,


lmfao. I love Rogan and Diaz

Wonder what Joe will have to say about it this time around


----------



## T3H~L3X

http://youtu.be/8NHqLivAf78

Joe Rogan before the drugs...


----------



## Walls

Before the power lifting is more like it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rogan's the man. Idk what you are getting at with that video or comment Lex


----------



## T3H~L3X

I love Joe Rogan just lol'd at the bad toupee, the suit coat and t-shirt, and the attempt to be well spoken and pronunciation. Looking at him there he seems like such a doucher but now he's a stoned out badass.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

T3H~L3X said:


> I love Joe Rogan just lol'd at the bad toupee, the suit coat and t-shirt, and the attempt to be well spoken and pronunciation. Looking at him there he seems like such a doucher but now he's a stoned out badass.


lol thats cool then


----------



## Ray

IT IS ALLLLLLLL OVER


----------



## Emarosa

Walls said:


> Before the power lifting is more like it.




Rogan's admitted to taking testosterone.


----------



## Myers

Kos/Hendricks has been added to UFC on Fox 3, with that and Diaz/Miller I hope they deliver a great main card. Johnson/Barry probably won't be on the main card, but that fight should be killer as well.


----------



## Walls

Emarosa said:


> Rogan's admitted to taking testosterone.


He uses TRT, same as some of the fighters. Makes sense he would have lower testosterone, he's been competing since he was young and always doing lifting and all sorts of activity. He says he uses it to keep his body in check. You should see the dude's supplement cupboard. And I'm not exaggerating when I say the dude needs a cupboard to hold all of it, he takes like 100 pills a day.


----------



## Rush

lifting and being active isn't a cause of having lower testosterone


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Can't wait for UFC 144. Don't give two shits about Ellenburger vs Sanchez though. War Bendo, Rampage, Hunt, Gomi, & of course Sexyama.


----------



## Walls

He said there was another reason he uses it as well, I don't remember off the top of my head. He talked about it on one of his podcasts and he is at like 180 now so they all blend together, I don't remember which one it was.


----------



## Rush

Not saying there isn't a legit reason but its not due to lifting and having an active lifestyle.


----------



## RKing85

I am excited to see Ellenberger beat Sanchez.

And agree, that UFC card in Japan is awesome stuff.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nate Diaz vs Jim Miller is the main event of UFConFox3? Hmm. I guess that works...


----------



## Walls

Works for me.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Watching the best of UFC 2O11. My word both the Barry/Kongo and Mir/Nogueria fight were epic. Best fights I've seen, the constant transition shifts in the Mir fight to the swaying and heart of Kongo in his fight to win it, just evidence of why I love this brilliant sport.


----------



## Ray

For my lucky friends in the US, Go to UFC's facebook page and click on the link of the left called UFC Valentine's Day. Fill out the short form and get a redemption code good for 3 months access to UFC's fight library at www.ufc.tv.

You'll get free 3 months access to UFC fight library 

Only works in the States though. Nowhere else, atleast not here in Canada.


----------



## Walls

Apparently the Brittney Palmer Playboy pics leaked and the general conscientious is that they are disappointing. And I'm not saying that because I think she's a butterface. Arianny's wasn't bad, she has perfect boobs. But I guess they leaked, according to the UG.

Not really looking forward to Sanchez/Ellenberger but I'm still going to watch it.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Will be looking for those pics later

i have 2 overeem codes for some reason


----------



## Walls

I have an Overeem code, only to realize that you have to download him. So I'm fucked on that one, I figured maybe he was on the disc already and just needed the code to unlock him. I'm going to not be able to use a lot of key fighters because they are DLC. Not happy about it.


----------



## nazzac

Brittney Palmers playboy pics have been leaked.

Can't post a link in case i get banned, but google is always there for you


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

PM me dude


----------



## Noel

Not really feeling tonights main event, I'm happy for either guy to move up the ladder so just hoping we get an awesome fight. Hoping Struve pulls out a win against Herman though, still find it hilarious that his excuse for testing positive for Marijuana was "I'm around it alot".


----------



## Rush

that was a sick fight. Starts the night off on the right track.


----------



## McQueen

That was a fun little scrap to start the night.


----------



## Rush

Dillashaw bossed that fight. team alpha male, yew.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

These two might combine to have the worst tattoos of any MMA fight in history

edit: that was quick


----------



## Rush

wow, strikes to the back of the head much? last 3 or 4 were all to the back of the head. oh well, good KO


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

lolol he 'loves Omaha'. Did he grow up in North Dakota or something? How can anyone find Omaha 'awesome'


----------



## McQueen

Omaha is a pretty nice city I hear, its the rest of Nebraska that sucks.


----------



## Stormbringer

Walls said:


> I have an Overeem code, only to realize that you have to download him. So I'm fucked on that one, I figured maybe he was on the disc already and just needed the code to unlock him. I'm going to not be able to use a lot of key fighters because they are DLC. Not happy about it.


I've read read and understood your position on dlc and online gaming. I respect it. I myself don't have a facebook, I don't see the point, I was wondering if you would give me the Overeem code via PM?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Anyone else think this play by play call is way better than Goldberg??

or is it just me that hates Goldie?


----------



## McQueen

No I don't like Anik, doesn't help he sounds just like Florian too.

Tough fight to call.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

It's not so much that I like him, I just loathe Goldberg. I'd rather listen to Rogan do play by play and color by himself


----------



## Stormbringer

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Anyone else think this play by play call is way better than Goldberg??
> 
> or is it just me that hates Goldie?


I don't like his voice honestly.


----------



## Rush

not a fan of anik, i like florian though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I hope this hairy dude knocks out Struve. It's always fun to see his big ass drop


----------



## Stormbringer

Blue corner for Ellenberger?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Diego is getting his ass beat


----------



## McQueen

I'm not a fan of the non title fight 5 round main event rule but really wish this fight was a 5 rounder.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Great fight between Sanchez and Ellenberger. An early fight of the year candidate. This fight should've been 5 rounds.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

McQueen said:


> I'm not a fan of the non title fight 5 round main event rule but really wish this fight was a 5 rounder.


The more 5 round fights the better for me.


----------



## Stormbringer

Wasn't really feeling this one. Crisp shots but no finish.


----------



## Rush

^ how were you not feeling it? seriously?



Smith_Jensen said:


> Great fight between Sanchez and Ellenberger. An early fight of the year candidate. Tthis fight should've been 5 rounds.


wouldn't go that far, the last round was excellent. The first 2 were disappointing. Needed to be 5 rounds though. Sanchez wins it in 5 imo. Menjivar/Albert was a far better fight.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC on FUEL 1 fight bonuses

Knockout of the Night: Stipe Miocic
Submission of the Night: Ivan Menjivar
Fight of the Night: Ellenberger vs Sanchez

All of these fighters earned $50,000 for their performances.


----------



## will94

Jon Jones helps promote UFC 145 in Atlanta:


----------



## Mikey Damage

sounds like Ellenberger can get a title shot after the Condit/GSP. Solid win streak highlighted by wins over Shields and Sanchez.

Warranted title shot for me.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Personally I would say if GSP/Condit isn't happening till Oct at the earliest that the winner of Koscheck/Hendricks face Ellenberger in an eliminator... while i think he's done enough to warrant a title shot waiting almost a year for a shot would do him more bad than good, plus his most recent lose was to Condit so that would be a harder fight to promote.


----------



## Rush

Not really, it was a split decision. You can market that.


----------



## Myers

The like the idea of Ellenberger fighting the winner of Kos/Hendricks, but the only problem is if Kos wins and GSP wins, no one on the planet (except for Josh) wants to see GSP/Kos III.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Which is what I think the UFC is thinking. They're probably pretty down-trodden on that fight for a 3rd time.

Don't think Ellenberger has much a shot, but you never know.


----------



## Walls

If Ellengerger either caught GSP early or rushed him, he may have a chance. If not, GSP takes him down and lays on him all night. Same goes for Condit.

Also, finally got around to seeing the Brittney Palmer PB pics. Yeah, they are pretty terrible. Her ugly face is prominent in them of course but I had no idea how ugly her tits were, they are misshaped and they look like they would be really hard to the touch. She has a really nice ass though, gotta give her that. But Arianny owns her in ever way, still.


----------



## Lm2

i think gsp's best best after he beats carlos is to move up a weightclass, see how he does at mw, i know he wants to fight nick really bad but i doubt its happening now


----------



## Walls

lulz, I just read that Chandella may be fired quietly because she didn't reveal that she had a softcore porn past. She went by the name Mariah Ashton and it's legit, I saw pics of her going down on a chick. Interesting.


----------



## McQueen

You sure that wasn't just a porn starring Danny Glover wearing a wig?


----------



## Walls

Chandella > Brittney

Still, Arianny reigns supreme. I'm watching Pride FC 5 right now because I'm really bored and it's going to be interesting to see a UFC where the crowd is completely silent, unless they've changed. Being able to clearly hear both side's corner men will be interesting too.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

More news on the Diaz Marijuana situation.



> According to Kizer, though, Diaz had another option: coming to the NSAC weeks before fighting and applying for a therapeutic exemption (TUE) for his marijuana use.
> 
> Given that Diaz' coach and manager, Cesar Gracie, has made a point of saying that Diaz has a legal right to use marijuana in California since a doctor prescribed it to him, one would have expected Diaz to have applied for the exemption with the commission.
> 
> But that did not happen Kizer explains, as no one from Diaz' camp has ever attempted to explain any mitigating circumstances to him about the fighter's marijuana use or tried to contextualize it to attempt for Nick to granted a therapeutic exemption. "I have no idea what [Diaz's] marijuana situation is," Kizer told CagePotato on Thursday. "No one from his camp has ever come to me or the commission and tried to explain it."
> Source: Bloody Elbow and Cage Potato


----------



## Walls

Diaz needs a handler to make sure he does shit properly.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Chandella > Brittney
> 
> Still, Arianny reigns supreme. I'm *watching Pride FC 5* right now because I'm really bored and it's going to be *interesting to see a UFC* where the crowd is completely silent, unless they've changed. Being able to clearly hear both side's corner men will be interesting too.


Brittney > Arianny >>>>>>> Chandella

shits me when i see people say that. MMA is the sport, UFC is a company :hmm:



Walls said:


> lulz, I just read that Chandella may be fired quietly because she didn't reveal that she had a softcore porn past. She went by the name Mariah Ashton and it's legit, I saw pics of her going down on a chick. Interesting.


:lmao wouldn't it be classed as beastiality with Chandella's face?


----------



## Walls

Why would that bother you? The Japanese crowds are a lot different than their normal crowds, it will be weird to watch a UFC event where the crowd is so silent. I'm not insinuating that the UFC IS MMA, if that's what you're getting at. I mean obviously UFC is MMA, but I get what you mean.

And I don't get all the Brittney love. She has a barely average face and apparently really ugly tits, whereas Arianny has an amazing face and perfect tits.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> Why would that bother you? The Japanese crowds are a lot different than their normal crowds, it will be weird to watch a UFC event where the crowd is so silent. I'm not insinuating that the UFC IS MMA, if that's what you're getting at. I mean obviously UFC is MMA, but I get what you mean.
> 
> And I don't get all the Brittney love. She has a barely average face and apparently really ugly tits, whereas Arianny has an amazing face and perfect tits.


Arianny has the ass of an anorexic senior citizen.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Walls said:


> Chandella > Brittney
> 
> Still, Arianny reigns supreme. I'm watching *Pride FC 5* right now because I'm really bored and it's going to be interesting to see a UFC where the crowd is completely silent, unless they've changed. Being able to clearly hear both side's corner men will be interesting too.


The worst ankle lock in history.


----------



## Walls

Arianny is lacking in the ass department, this is true. But she has perfect looking tits that make up for it. Brittney is a train wreck.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

Her tits are fake though

I'd piledriver all 3 of em though


----------



## Walls

Brittney's tits are fake too. If not, I have no idea why one is up higher than the other one and why they look like they'd be as hard as cement. Brittney should ask Arianny for her surgeon's number. And despite what I say, I'd smash Brittney too. If only because she is an Octagon Girl. The other two I would smash because they're both really hot.


----------



## Myers

I'm sorry Walls but you are out of your fucking mind, there is no way Chandella is remotely attractive let alone better then Britney. Although her Playboy spread is a little disappointing.


----------



## Walls

I legit think that Chandella has a better face than Brittney does. Since I've now seen Chandella completely naked today due to her being a softcore slut, I can say that neither Chandella or Brittney's tits are all that spectacular. But Brittney's look like two cinder blocks and Chandella's are real, so she wins there too. And Chandella has a far better ass than Brittney and I have a thing for black chicks, so it's a land slide victory for Chandella.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I legit think that Chandella has a better face than Brittney does. Since I've now seen Chandella completely naked today due to her being a softcore slut, I can say that neither Chandella or Brittney's tits are all that spectacular. But Brittney's look like two cinder blocks and Chandella's are real, so she wins there too. And Chandella has a far better ass than Brittney and I have a thing for black chicks, so it's a land slide victory for Chandella.


Nah. Chandella has the nicest body imo, but the worst face of the 3.

I agree with your point about arriany having the best tits.

IMO Brittney has the better face.

But everyone is different


----------



## Rush

Chandella is the ugliest of the lot. By a long way.


----------



## McQueen

Agree with Rush, just don't feeling like arguing with Walls since we all know he has a serious case of jungle fever. which is fine with me. I just think Chandella is a total butterface.


----------



## Walls

Indeed I do, indeed I do. Been almost 5 years since I've had some chocolate


----------



## McQueen

Put your girl in the oven and brown her up a bit.


----------



## Walls

That would make her Indian if I browned her up a bit and I've already been with a Trinadadian, so I'm good. I need to get me an asian and a latina chick to complete the global set. I don't know how the wife would feel about that, as she doesn't like black people to begin with and even more so because I love black women.


----------



## -Mystery-

Why is Hendo ducking Machida?

He doesn't wanna sit around and wait for a title shot, but refuses to fight Machida. Is it just me or does Hendo seem like one of the biggest dicks in MMA?


----------



## McQueen

He probably realizes Machida will out point him the whole time and steal his title fight.


----------



## -Mystery-

His whole "I wanna stay active, but don't wanna fight that guy" is bogus to me. If you're fearsome of losing to Machida, how the fuck are you gonna beat Jones?

Also, Jones pretty much has to move up to heavyweight at the end of the year, right? Once he gets past Evans all that's left for him would be Hendo. After that, there's nothing left.


----------



## Duke Silver

They'll probably just shoe-horn in a couple of unworthy contenders, like they did with Silva after he ran out of viable opponents. Someone like Gustafsson, Davis or T. Silva.


----------



## -Mystery-

Tbf, guys like Leites and Cote had somewhat solid win streaks. I don't see Davis or Thiago being able to do that anytime soon. Gustafsson is about the only one I guess. 

Once Silva kills Sonnen, he can move up to 205 and challenge Jones I suppose.


----------



## Walls

Anderson has no interest in fighting Jones, he even said so a couple of days ago. His excuse was bullshit, he said that he and Jones are in different weight classes and it probably wouldn't happen. If Anderson was smart, he'd take care of Jones sooner rather than later. I think Jones has a legit shot right now, but if you wait maybe 2 years than I think Jones will completely own Silva if they fight. Anderson knows this too.

And Hendo is a dick, this is nothing new. He wants shit handed too him, he's always been like that. He thought he was worth way more money than he was really worth, hence why Dana kicked him to the curb before. Then he comes back and expects royal treatment, when he isn't worth it by any stretch. He has that aura of douche to him that Matt Hughes has. I can't stand either of them.


----------



## -Mystery-

I meant once Silva kills Sonnen, Sonnen can move up to 205 and fight Jones cause Sonnen staying at 185 after losing to Silva again makes no sense cause he'll never get another title shot.


----------



## Walls

Sonnen/Jones could potentially happen, Sonnen would own a lot of the guys in the division. I could see him getting a title shot. Plus, he wouldn't have to cut as much weight, which is always a plus. Still, Jones would beat Chael.


----------



## RKing85

I don't have much interest in a potential Jones/Sonnen match-up. And unless Sonnen got babied opponents in the LHW division, I don't think he wins his way to a title shot in that division. I see the top LHW's beating Sonnen at 205.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Sonnen/Jones could potentially happen, Sonnen would own a lot of the guys in the division. I could see him getting a title shot. Plus, he wouldn't have to cut as much weight, which is always a plus. Still, Jones would beat Chael.


Which guys would he own?


----------



## Walls

Rampage, Rashad, Davis, Thiago Silva, Shogun, Griffin, Lil' Nog, Tito (not that he matters), Machida, etc. I think out of the ones I listed, Shogun and Machida would give him the most trouble, moreso Machida. Hendo might be a problem as well.


----------



## -Mystery-

Evans would give Sonnen trouble. I don't see Sonnen taking Evans down at will tbh.


----------



## Walls

Not at will, I agree. But Sonnen would have a huge size advantage as Rashad is a really small LHW and I think eventually he would get him down. Rashad is terrible off of his back, so once he got him there he could probably keep him there.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

miesha tate is so frickin hot.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Rampage, Rashad, Davis, Thiago Silva, Shogun, Griffin, Lil' Nog, Tito (not that he matters), Machida, etc. I think out of the ones I listed, Shogun and Machida would give him the most trouble, moreso Machida. Hendo might be a problem as well.


1. Rampage? Rampage has great TDD, i see this being Rampages

2. Rashad. Also going to be hard for Sonnen

3. Davis. Don't really know about him

4. T.Silva. I think Sonnen would win

5. Shogun. Another tough one. Shogun could lock in a submission

6. Machida. Nope. Another man with the TDD, and very elusive. Sonnen has already ducked him

He would be good, but not great at LHW.

I think Sonnen is the most over-rated fighter in the world atm. He is very good, but his mouth makes people think he's better than he actually is. He struggled with Bisping(I thought Bisping won and i am no Bisping fan).


----------



## Walls

Chael takes Rampage down all day, trust me. Shogun would give Sonnen problems because of his BJJ, I agree. I could see Sonnen getting caught in a Leg Lock or a Heel Hook, easily. Out of the other ones, only Machida would give Chael real problems. Rashad would be hard to take down but once Chael got him there, game over. 

As far as the Tate/Rousey fight goes, I'm on the fence. I find Rousey VERY annoying, she has a massive ego when she hasn't done shit and has the type of personality I can't stand. But she might just be too big for Tate and will probably toss her around.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Chael takes Rampage down all day, trust me. Shogun would give Sonnen problems because of his BJJ, I agree. I could see Sonnen getting caught in a Leg Lock or a Heel Hook, easily. Out of the other ones, only Machida would give Chael real problems. Rashad would be hard to take down but once Chael got him there, game over.
> 
> As far as the Tate/Rousey fight goes, I'm on the fence. I find Rousey VERY annoying, she has a massive ego when she hasn't done shit and has the type of personality I can't stand. But she might just be too big for Tate and will probably toss her around.


The same Rampage who has 82% TDD, and is 9th all time in UFC. Many wrestlers have stuggled to take him down, but i will say this. When Chael does get him down, then it all changes.

But Chael better worry about his own division. There are plenty at 185 who could beat him


----------



## Walls

I still think he takes Rampage down at will, especially if he gets him against the cage. As far as the guys at 185 go, not many are going to test him. He could re-match Maia and probably get submitted again, so there's Maia who could potentially beat him. If Chael could keep it standing, he would win though. His natural instinct will be to take him down though and he could easily get caught. Vitor would get owned by Chael, as would Wandi. Chael would beat Munoz, Leben, Palhares, Mayhem, he just beat Bisping and if Bisping didn't clock him in the first, the other 2 rounds would have went like the 3rd. Only Anderson and Maia are going to give him any problems and he completely owned Anderson last time they fought and just got sloppy because he didn't want to just lay on him and got caught, won't happen again.


----------



## McQueen

I'm not convinced Chael could beat Munoz or Palhares at will.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I still think he takes Rampage down at will, especially if he gets him against the cage. As far as the guys at 185 go, not many are going to test him. He could re-match Maia and probably get submitted again, so there's Maia who could potentially beat him. If Chael could keep it standing, he would win though. His natural instinct will be to take him down though and he could easily get caught. Vitor would get owned by Chael, as would Wandi. Chael would beat Munoz, Leben, Palhares, Mayhem, he just beat Bisping and if Bisping didn't clock him in the first, the other 2 rounds would have went like the 3rd. Only Anderson and Maia are going to give him any problems and he completely owned Anderson last time they fought and just got sloppy because he didn't want to just lay on him and got caught, won't happen again.


Palhares will probably break Chaels leg. Jones, Rashad, Hendo all had a hard time taking Rampage down


----------



## Myers

Sonnen won't have a size advantage against most of the LHW's. Machida,Henderson,Jones,Evans,Rampage, Shogun and maybe even Bader will win that fight.


----------



## Walls

I disagree. Jones, Machida, Henderson and Shogun are the only ones out of that list that would give Chael any problems. Jones is a given, as he's fucking everyone's world right now. Machida because of his style and Chael would be chasing him the entire fight, Hendo because Chael might not be able to take him down and Hendo is a better striker than he is and Shogun just because Chael might get caught in something, he takes Shogun down all day.


----------



## T-C

Chael would grapplefuck Hendo much easier than he would Rashad or Rampage. Jake Shields took Henderson down at will, excuses or not.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Dana White*
Lol I hate typing on the I phone!!!! It's UFC 146 and it's May 26th for Barboza vs Dunham.

Awesome.


----------



## Myers

Yeah Barbosa is about to fuck up another white boy!


----------



## Walls

Nice little back and fourth between Rashad/Jones: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&thread=1960021&page=1


The end is funny though:

"Rashad: You know what, I hope you never fall"

"Jones: You hope I never fall? You're fighting me in April......" 

lol wut?


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Rampage, Rashad, Davis, Thiago Silva, Shogun, Griffin, Lil' Nog, Tito (not that he matters), Machida, etc. I think out of the ones I listed, Shogun and Machida would give him the most trouble, moreso Machida. Hendo might be a problem as well.


Rampage, Rashad, Shogun, Machida and Jones would all give Sonnen absolute fits. Get off his dick, its beyond a joke how highly you rate Sonnen.


----------



## Walls

It's a joke how much you underrate him. If I thought he was God I would say he would run through everyone, when I know that's clearly not the case. Again, he takes down Rampage all day. It would be difficult, but I think he would beat Rashad. But Jones, Machida and Shogun would give him trouble, I already said that.

You just can't get past his personality and that's fine, I understand that. I'm the same way with a few fighters myself.


----------



## Rush

I like Sonnen the fighter, and i rate his wrestling. I also happen to rate Rampage's takedown defense and power, Rashad's wrestling and boxing, Jones' all round game atm, Machida's point scoring style and Shogun's all around game far more in a fight at 205.


----------



## Walls

Rampage has power, yet hasn't done shit with it in years. He couldn't even get a stoppage over Hamill, something Gustafsson did with ease. Speaking of Rampage, here's the baby being a bitch once again. This time, against God: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/386314/Rampage-to-Rogan-Shut-the-f----up/

Again, he's such a child. He says you don't throw leg kicks in every single one of your fights and calls you one dimensional in all your fights because you are, moron.


----------



## KingJames23




----------



## Walls

I saw that today, it's really funny. Kinda sounds like Trey Parker is singing it, although obviously it isn't.


----------



## Stormbringer

My question about Sonnen would be how much weight does he cut for middleweight? Is he naturally around 200 pounds or does he have to drop like Rumble?


----------



## T-C

Walls said:


> I saw that today, it's really funny. Kinda sounds like Trey Parker is singing it, although obviously it isn't.


Is it not Trey?


----------



## McQueen

That was a stupid promo spot.


----------



## Duke Silver

Walls said:


> I saw that today, it's really funny. Kinda sounds like Trey Parker is singing it, although obviously it isn't.


It is Trey. It's from the episode 'Good Times with Weapons'.


----------



## Walls

Well, there ya go.

God responds to Rampage being a little bitch on his podcast: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=50PYQurRtU4


----------



## Myers

Nate Marquardt has signed with Strikeforce and is expexted to fight Tyrone Woodley for the vacant WW title.


----------



## Walls

Nate can go fuck himself.


----------



## Myers

I really hope you aren't saying that because he failed his drug test, because he has the same problem as Sonnen, but unlike Sonnen he had his suspension lifted because his hormone levels fell in range by the day of the fight.


----------



## Rush

Of course its due to that but walls is too much of a fanboy to admit Sonnen is a tool and a drug cheat.


----------



## Walls

Has nothing to do with Nate failing a test, I just don't like him. He's one of those fighters that I just don't like and I couldn't tell you why. Speaking of Sonnen, watching him beat down Nate is always a good time.


----------



## Stormbringer

Nate just doesnt have a personality to me.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Has nothing to do with Nate failing a test, I just don't like him. He's one of those fighters that I just don't like and I couldn't tell you why. Speaking of Sonnen, watching him beat down Nate is always a good time.


As is watching Maia tool Fail Sonnen


----------



## Walls

I can watch what Maia did to Sonnen all day, it was beautiful.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Teixeira/Kingsbury - Brandao/Elkins - Gonzaga/Del Rosario set for UFC 146.*

Del Rosario vs Gonzaga should be a good one. Interested in watching Teixeira as well.


----------



## Walls

Dan Hardy Vs. Duane Ludwig is on for 146 as well. Hopefully Hardy has cleaned up his striking or else Ludwig could light him up.


----------



## McQueen

Hardy going to get KO'd again.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

just seen pics of arianne stark naked on her balcony


----------



## -Mystery-

A part of me wants to see Bendo win this weekend cause I'd love to see Frankie drop down and fight Aldo, but I just don't know if Bendo will be able to take Frankie down and keep him down.


----------



## nazzac

For The Win said:


> just seen pics of arianne stark naked on her balcony


I saw them, she has no ass what so ever


----------



## Vader

Her ass looks like she's been in the bath for about 3 weeks.


----------



## X-Spot

Thinking Frankie is going to lose the belt this week, then again, I thought the same thing anytime he's been fighting for or defending the belt so I guess we'll see. Really like both guys but like Henderson a little more in this one. While I think Bader just dominates Rampage, and anyone else upset that they are moving The Ultimate Fighter to Friday Nights? Pretty horrible decision in my eyes as most people for UFC's age range are out on Friday nights.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

couldn't give a fuck, i'd shag her all day, everyday.


----------



## Walls

For The Win said:


> just seen pics of arianne stark naked on her balcony


It's a travesty how terrible her ass is. She needs to start doing some squats. Everything else about her is perfect, though.


----------



## Myers

Edgar by UD
Rampage by TKO 2nd
Kongo by TKO 1st
Shields by UD
Pettis by UD
Palaszeski by TKO 2nd
upset of the night : Boetsch by UD


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> Edgar by UD
> Rampage by TKO 2nd
> *Kongo by TKO 1st*
> Shields by UD
> Pettis by UD
> Palaszeski by TKO 2nd
> upset of the night : Boetsch by UD


You'd be hard pressed to Knock out my man Mark Hunt

that being said, I see a lot of fights going the distance tomorrow, which is sometimes a bad thing, but I think there will be plenty of competitive fights on the card 

Really pulling for Sexyama against Shields. I don't want to see Dana cut him, and would like for him to have a decent run at WW if he can










These are half heart/half head picks tbh.

the best part of the event will be the Japanese crowd I think


----------



## Myers

Rampage came in 5 pounds overweight, he is just going to give up 20%.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> Rampage came in 5 pounds overweight, he is just going to give up 20%.


That's my biggest MMA pet peeve... come on Rampage. Maybe he really is retiring after this fight? Writing on the wall perhaps


----------



## Walls

In Dana's latest video blog, he asked Rampage what he weighed and he said "You don't even wanna know", so this doesn't come as a shock to me as that was shot really recently.


----------



## Omega Creed

3hrs before the weigh in rampage wrote on his twitter that he had 6 more pounds to loose, looks like he only ended up loosing one more lb.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The Outsiders said:


> 3hrs before the weigh in rampage wrote on his twitter that he had 6 more pounds to loose, looks like he only ended up loosing one more lb.


I'm not exactly an expert on making weight, but it seems like 6 lbs in 3 hours wouldn't be that tough to pull off


----------



## Rush

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'm not exactly an expert on making weight, but it seems like 6 lbs in 3 hours wouldn't be that tough to pull off


It depends on a number of things. First and foremost is how much you're already been cutting. If you're been slack in training camp and have a lot to cut that final week then 6 pounds in 3 hours is impossible to do while remaining healthly. If you are sick, again its hard to cut. If your diet is garbage, hard to cut. But for example say this was Edgar and he happened to need to cut 6 pounds in 3 hours, he could do it easy. He'd jump in a sauna and the water weight would come right out. He is pretty much walks around at 155 as opposed to most other fighters (like Rampage) who are 15-30 pounds over their fight weight.


----------



## Myers

Rampage said he had been sick and couldn't cut anymore weight. A funny moment happened when right after the weigh ins on fuel tv, Rich Franklin said that fighters need to take this job seriously and rampage was waiting to be interviewed . Rampage said that Franklin need to shut his mouth before he knocked it clean off.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

My picks:

*Frankie Edgar* 3rd rd KO.
*Ryan Bader* by UD.
*Mark Hunt* by SD.
*Jake Shields* 2nd rd Submission. (Come on, if you get submitted by Chris Leben, you won't stand a chance against Shields.)
*Yushin Okami* by UD.
*Bart Palazewski* by KO.
*Anthony Pettis* by KO.
*Eiji Mitsuoka* by UD.

*Fight of the Night:* Frankie Edgar & Ben Henderson
*Knockout of the Night:* Anthony Pettis
*Submission of the Night:* Jake Shields


----------



## Rush

*Frankie Edgar *via decision

This fight hopefully is a banger. I just don't see Edgar being able to stop Henderson but i think he'll out point him consistantly and win the decision. Has the potential for FotN but it could also be a boring fight if neither guy goes hard for a win.

*Quinton "Rampage" Jackson* via KO

I was going to change it to Bader by decision after hearing Rampage missed weight but i'll stick with Rampage. Bader has a really good chance of wrestling with Rampage and keeping him quiet while boring his way to a win. Hoping Rampage brings some of his PRIDE form and gets a KO.

*Cheick Kongo * via KO

Who cares? Next.

*Jake Shields* via grapplefuck (or sub, round 1)
*Yushin Okami *via decision
*Hatsu Hioki* via submission, round 1
*Anthony Pettis* via decision

My pick for FotN. This fight better not let me down because both guys are very entertaining fighters and a win here for Pettis is absolutely huge. Potential title fight looming for him if he wins.

FX Prelims

*Takanori Gomi* via TKO, round 2
*Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto* via KO, round 2
*Riki Fukuda* via decision
*Takeya Mizugaki* via decision

Facebook Prelims
*
Tiequan Zhang * via submission, round 1


----------



## nazzac

Henderson vs Edgar: Bendo via 4th round submission

Rampage vs Bader: Rampage via decision

Kongo vs Hunt: Kongo via 3rd round TKO

Shields vs Akiyama: Shields via decision

Okami vs Boetsch: Okami via decision

Hioki vs Bartimus- Hioki via 3rd round submission

Pettis vs Lauzon- Pettis via 3rd round TKO


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

It's kind of strange that there's no Brazilian fighters on the card. I like how theres a lot of Japanese fighters all over the card but if this is gonna be a Pride resurrection type of a deal they should at least have a few Brazillian fighters on the card whether they fought in pride or not.

I think the main event tonight ends with Edgar winning controversially by unanimous decision. As good as Henderson is against other guys all of his abilities will not be able to beat Edgars as well as the strategy, heart and toughness.


----------



## StarJupes

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think the main event tonight ends with Edgar winning controversially by unanimous decision.


:lmao this isn't pro wrestling kid. what a strange thing to predict.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> It's kind of strange that there's no Brazilian fighters on the card. I like how theres a lot of Japanese fighters all over the card but *if this is gonna be a Pride resurrection type of a deal* they should at least have a few Brazillian fighters on the card whether they fought in pride or not.


But its not. Its just the UFC expanding into a new market (yes i realise this isn't their first show in japan), and so by having a lot of asian fighters on the card a) It gives the home crowd something to cheer and b) an opportunity for the fighters to put on a show and get a contract with the UFC on a more full time basis.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Waratah said:


> :lmao this isn't pro wrestling kid. what a strange thing to predict.


Yea because MMA decisions are never controversial 

Especially considering Edgar is a wrestler who wins most of his fights by decision, it's a perfectly reasonable thing to expect to happen. Bendo could easily wind up getting the better of Edgar on the feet, but lose the wrestling/grappling battle and the ultimate result could realistically wind up being an Edgar decision where many felt Bendo won


----------



## StarJupes

oh btw here are my predictions.

Edgar wins via interference by Maynard (read his tweets and you'll agree that this is what UFC and Maynard are hinting at, obvious booking though)

Bader wins and Rampage goes on a losing streak, possibly punished for something he did backstage? 
Shields wins and calls out Nick Diaz or Ellenberger? 
Pettis wins also and continues his business w/Hendo. 

oh wait this isn't pro wrestling, MY BAD.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Waratah said:


> oh btw here are my predictions.
> 
> Edgar wins via interference by Maynard (read his tweets and you'll agree that this is what UFC and Maynard are hinting at, obvious booking though)
> 
> Bader wins and Rampage goes on a losing streak, possibly punished for something he did backstage?
> Shields wins and calls out Nick Diaz or Ellenberger?
> Pettis wins also and continues his business w/Hendo.
> 
> oh wait this isn't pro wrestling, MY BAD.


I really hope you don't think you are funny


----------



## scrilla

Waratah said:


> Shields wins and calls out Nick Diaz or Ellenberger?


Dave Meltzer?


----------



## StarJupes

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Yea because MMA decisions are never controversial
> 
> Especially considering Edgar is a wrestler who wins most of his fights by decision, it's a perfectly reasonable thing to expect to happen. Bendo could easily wind up getting the better of Edgar on the feet, but lose the wrestling/grappling battle and the ultimate result could realistically wind up being an Edgar decision where many felt Bendo won


who predicts a fight will be won controversially? saying a fight could be controversial is one thing (b/c that's not the norm) and then saying that that controversy will go in favour of, in this case Edgar, is just bizarre.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I understand what you are saying and yea, it's generally not something you see predicted, but it's quite possible


----------



## StarJupes

it is possible to be predicted, by the less intelligent.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Prelim time


----------



## Noel

Holy shit, have you guys ever watched a PPV on UFC.tv? First time I'm watching the prelims on it as usually I watch them on Facebook, you can choose from multiple cameras or from both corner's perspectives so that instead of commentary you listen to the corner shouting stuff. I've got ESPN in the UK so I don't need to purchase PPV's but that's a pretty awesome feature.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Good first fight, tough to score. I would probably favor Cariaso up to this point, but feel like the judges are probably leaning to Mizugaki


----------



## Rush

I had that for Mizugaki 29-28. Not liking that decision at all.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> I had that for Mizugaki 29-28. Not liking that decision at all.


I liked what Cariaso did more in the first two rounds. He got taken down, but in the first he had the submission attempts, nearly finishing the omaplata, and in the 2nd he had the nice sweep to get out, all the while Mizugaki couldn't pass his guard or do any damage while he had him down.. Cariaso had a slight edge in the stand up as well IMO.

I'm pleasantly surprised with that decision. Good, close fight either way though.


----------



## Noel

Yeah I had it 29-28 Mizugaki, still it was a pretty awesome fight, I doubt he's lost any stock for that performance.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Anyone think Cantwell is getting cut if he loses here?


----------



## Noel

He's definitely getting cut if he loses, hell if he doesn't do something special I think he'll be cut. He'd have 5 straight losses in the UFC and hasn't been reliable for whatever reasons when he's pulled out of fights so close to PPV day.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Fukuda looks strong.


----------



## Rush

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I liked what Cariaso did more in the first two rounds. He got taken down, but in the first he had the submission attempts, nearly finishing the omaplata, and in the 2nd he had the nice sweep to get out, all the while Mizugaki couldn't pass his guard or do any damage while he had him down.. Cariaso had a slight edge in the stand up as well IMO.
> 
> I'm pleasantly surprised with that decision. Good, close fight either way though.


In the 2nd he got a very nice sweep i agree, but if you reward the sweep you have to equally reward the takedown to get him in thta position. Mizugaki didn't do much passing but he landed a lot of decent strikes and controlled on the ground.


----------



## Mikey Damage

solid fight. but both fighters seem to be gassed in teh 2nd round, tho.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Cantwell gassed himself trying to finish that guillotine

20-18 Fukuda


----------



## Mikey Damage

if this goes to decision, it is Fukuda's win.

Cantwell looks awful.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Cantwell's conditioning is terrible


----------



## Rush

Still not sure how Cantwell has a job


----------



## Mikey Damage

he wont after this fight. weak showing. horrible cardio.


----------



## Rush

Both fighters had terrible conditioning. Fukuda should have knocked Cantwell's sorry ass out. On the plus side, should be my first correct prediction on this event 8*D


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Kid Yamamoto is going to rock this can


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

wow that was awesome! Very impressive win for Lee


----------



## Rush

Kid has had it. He should have fucked this guy up. A few guys are getting their walking papers tonight


----------



## Noel

Not sure if Rampage is just getting into the zone but he looked fucked in that clip, head in hands for 2 minutes straight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

WAR GOMI


----------



## RKing85

Cantwell and Yamamoto are both on their way to the unemployment line right now.

Lots of upsets so far tonight (although Mizugaki got hosed)

If you predicted the first four fights right, your parlay would be worth +4445!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Gomi is on pace to lose as well

upset city


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

YES! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Rush

Rush said:


> FX Prelims
> 
> *Takanori Gomi* via TKO, round 2
> *Norifumi "Kid" Yamamoto* via KO, round 2
> *Riki Fukuda* via decision
> *Takeya Mizugaki* via decision
> 
> Facebook Prelims
> *
> Tiequan Zhang * via submission, round 1


I don't always pick the right fighter, but when i do i get it 100% :jordan2


----------



## Mikey Damage

not bad, rush.

i fear rampage's weight cut will screw him over. sensing a bader decision.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I also fear that Bader will grapplefuck/point his way to a boring decision 

hope I'm wrong


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Rampage Jackson saying "I am gonna whoop your ass" in Japanese in the intro is cool.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

God I hope Bendo fucks Edgar up


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Prediction: FOTN coming up


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

fucking brutal


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Joe Lauzon just got Cro Cop'd!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I was hoping that fight would last a little longer, but happy Pettis won


----------



## Rush

that was a sick head kick. Pettis is a boss, if he could just shore up his wrestling he'd absolutely boss the Lightweight division. One of my favourite fighters so its always nice to see him pick up the win. Pettis vs Edgar or Pettis vs Henderson would be great fights.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I have a feeling we'll be seeing some of the prelims on the ppv tonight. Just feels like a K1 type of show where all the fights will end in first round knockout.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I have a feeling we'll be seeing some of the prelims on the ppv tonight. Just feels like a K1 type of show where all the fights will end in first round knockout.


It's a 7 fight PPV as opposed to the usual 5, so I doubt it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Great fight.


----------



## Rush

Hioki is such a boss. 10-8 round potentially, i'd say 10-9 Hioki.

7 fights but its a 4 hour card. definitely seeing a bunch of prelims.


----------



## Mikey Damage

hioki is the best japanese fighter on teh card.

impressive first round. 10-8 domination.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'd have to score that 10-8 I think. Hioki dominated from the jump, and nearly finished the arm bar.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Much much better round for Bart in the 2nd. 19-18 Hioki still ahead though for me

Hioki needs to get things back to the ground in this round


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

If a judge sees that as a takedown at the end of the second round you could easily go the way of Hioki. Otherwise better round for Bart.


----------



## Rush

close round that 2nd, could go either way. I have Hioki up but no idea what the judges will go for.


----------



## Rush

29-27 Hioki. Hioki is such a weapon on the ground.

Yeah, judges all called the first 10-9 like i thought they would. Way too hesitant to give out 10-8 round even when they're deserved.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Hioki vs. Aldo in Japan book it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Hioki sealed the deal in the 3rd. 29-27 Hioki on my card


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

That's how you win fights. Classic ground grappling like that never gets old and always wins.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Hioki vs. Aldo in Japan book it.


Thats the only way Hioki has a decent chance. Aldo would murder him on the feet and if its away from Japan then Hioki won't travel well. If Hioki could get Aldo down then it would be very interesting.


----------



## Mikey Damage

c'mon okami...please finish this fight quickly.

though, i wouldn't be surprised to see a Boetch KO win.


----------



## Noel

Tim Boetsch coming out to American Badass = instant desire for him to win.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rousey/Tate is going to be sweet. Sexy bitches <3<3


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I see some old Japanese guy with a beard and long hair. He looks like some famous martial arts movie guy or something. I wonder who he is.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Tim looks rattled.


----------



## Rush

10-9 Okami. Not feeling this fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Yeah this fight is boring due to Tim being tired and Yushin being a killer. 

Wish I had Fuel TV, oh well.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Great round on the ground for Okami. Think he should just ride Tim out as ground and pound won't knock Tim out or cause him to be unresponsive.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

SOMEONE GET JOE ROGAN NEW PANTS

THAT WAS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## C-Cool

Umm... where the heck was round 3 Tim in rounds 1 and 2?

Nice comeback TKO!


----------



## Rush

Rogan lost his shit. He's having a blast with Hioki ju-jitsu, and this epic Comeback.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Great rebound, burst of energy by Tim to pull that out. Okami probably crying inside right now but he'll be back. That's the price you pay sometime with such a ground based game like that. Remember to that Okami chin wasn't gonna be able to take Tim's power and he lost.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Nice comeback victory for Tim Boetsch. I am very surprised Okami lost. However, the greatest comeback in MMA is still the Kongo vs Berry fight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Sexyama time


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Jake Shields/Akiyama. Wow man this is really turning into one of the all time best cards.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Jake Shields/Akiyama. Wow man this is really turning into one of the all time best cards.


This has been awesome. Not one bad fight thus far on the prelims or main card IMO


----------



## Freeloader

That was a pretty awesome comeback. Okami must of had his brains scrambled from that kick before the uppercuts, because he was not exactly tied up when he was taking those punches and didn't make a ton of effort to move.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

HAHA I think that somebody was yelling in Joe Roggans ear that he wasn't suppose to put over the comeback as the greatest all time as he had to apologize and say the Edge/Maynard 3 fight had the greatest comeback of all time.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Freeloader said:


> That was a pretty awesome comeback. Okami must of had his brains scrambled from that kick before the uppercuts, because he was not exactly tied up when he was taking those punches and didn't make a ton of effort to move.


Yea he was out of it before that flurry of uppercuts even got started


----------



## Noel

Akiyama is so dark it just looks ridiculously stupid. Guy needs to hold off on those sunbeds.


----------



## Freeloader

I like Shields in this fight. Akiyama needs to stop tanning, I agree.


----------



## StarJupes

WAR SHIELDS 

i'll be MAD if he doesn't win.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Shields really isn't dangerous enough in the striking department so he's gonna have to get a takedown and control the fight on the ground here.


----------



## Rush

hmm, tough round to score. Not sure if that trip at the end should get the round for Akiyama seeing as there wasn't much else in the round. I'll go 10-10 but i can see it either way.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Shouldn't Akiyama get some sort of scoring for all these takedown stuffs he's collected in this fight? I see that easily voiding out the sloppy busy striking Shields has been doing.


----------



## Rush

20-19 Shields. Akiyama keeps defending the takedown, and got one trip in each round but he hasn't landed fuck all this fight.

^ I would agree if Akiyama was engaging and landing some strikes.


----------



## Ray

Just tuned in. Anything important I miss?


----------



## Freeloader

Well, Shields was gonna be hard pressed to get takedowns in the plural sense, but he can't even get a takedown in the singular sense. Akiyama is stuffing everything coming his way, and scoring random takedowns of his own here and there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I hate it how boxing and striking total percent becomes more important in scoring a 15 round MMA fight. This isn't boxing.


----------



## Rush

@ VIG, I don't reward being on the defensive the entire fight and doing nothing. If Akiyama did something more instead of continually being on the defensive then i'd say give him the win. 



psx71 said:


> Just tuned in. Anything important I miss?


yes. Like everything.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Fucking Jake Shields goddamnit


----------



## Rush

30-28 Shields. Akiyama not getting a point taken away there is absolutely ridiculous. Come on, thats just blatent cheating.


----------



## C-Cool

Ugh... Whatever. Shields wins.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> @ VIG, I don't reward being on the defensive the entire fight and doing nothing. If Akiyama did something more instead of continually being on the defensive then i'd say give him the win.
> 
> 
> 
> *yes. Like everything.*


The one day I had to work 1-9:30 

Atleast I get to see Rampage/Bader and Edgar/Henderson 

EDIT: WOW, Jake lost alot of weight...er...Muscle Mass?


----------



## Freeloader

I thought Shields did win, but Akiyama looked better in the first round. Oh well.


----------



## StarJupes

pretty impressive by Shields, i forget how relentless and determined he is. a true pro as well.


----------



## Rush

Good to see that fight getting scored correctly.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Akiyama was clearly the better fighter, Shields was just smarter and stayed active even though his striking clearly had no affect on Sexyama. 

Should have done more, Shields earned the decision, just disappointing


----------



## Rush

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> *Akiyama was clearly the better fighter,* Shields was just smarter and stayed active even though his striking clearly had no affect on Sexyama.
> 
> Should have done more, Shields earned the decision, just disappointing


How so? His takedown defense was hugely impressive but that was it. Under no scoring system could you give that fight to Akiyama.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Shields definitely won by out striking Akiyama in the first 2 rounds. I can't see how any judge would possibly see the first 2 rounds for Shields based on aggression as you could be aggressive trying to get takedowns all you want but if you only get none of them then that's a loss in that area of the criteria of your scoring system.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> How so? His takedown defense was hugely impressive but that was it. Under no scoring system could you give that fight to Akiyama.


I agree he wouldn't have won under any scoring system, but his judo throws and takedown defense were more impressive than Pillow hands shields soft punches. I said Akiyama should have been more active in the stand up and he would have won


----------



## StarJupes

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Akiyama was clearly the better fighter, Shields was just smarter and stayed active even though his striking clearly had no affect on Sexyama.
> 
> Should have done more, Shields earned the decision, just disappointing


he looked stronger not necessarily better. he did nothing impressive other than his takedown defence. good win for Shields. echo Rush's post, glad to see a fight scored correctly although it was missing the point deduction


----------



## C-Cool

Akiyama needs better coaching. He's a good fighter, but not a game-planner. Shields won because he dictated the fight, however disappointing that sounds (Shields has been fighting so... vapidly recently).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Slugfest upcoming. I hope my man Mark Hunt drops Kongo, but I could see Kongo trying to take this to the ground


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

The fight just ran out of time. That thing could've gone on for Gracie/Sakuraba Gran Prix ammount of time probably. I see it as you gotta give one man the win and Shields had the better performance but everybody has to agree that outside of the last minute of the fight Shields posed no threat to Akiyama or looked like the better fighter.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

C-Cool said:


> Akiyama needs better coaching. He's a good fighter, but not a game-planner. Shields won because he dictated the fight, however disappointing that sounds (Shields has been fighting so... vapidly recently).


This. In MMA if your not in it to win it then you can't win and while Shields isn't a dangerous fighter standing he uses his wrestling to win fights and has some of the best fighters in his corner yelling out what to do.


----------



## Ray

WAR KONGO


----------



## Freeloader

Hunt to win IMO, Kongo looks tired


----------



## Rush

HUNT :lmao Kongo should be embarrased about that fight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

FUCK YEA HUNT FUCK YEA

What's embarrassing about losing to Mark Hunt? World class kickboxer who's fought against the best fighters in the world


----------



## Smith_Jensen

WAR Super Samoan. Mark Hunt has a nice win streak going.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> This. In MMA if your not in it to win it then you can't win and while Shields isn't a dangerous fighter standing he uses his wrestling to win fights and has some of the best fighters in his corner yelling out what to do.


You saw Shields in the final minute. He's an outstanding grappler, one of the best in MMA. If he gets a takedown earlier (very hard against sexyama) then he chokes him out. Saying Shields didn't try to win, and fought a point scoring fight ala Cruz or Edgar is ridiculous.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

lmao @ his post fight interview

Hunt's the fucking man


----------



## StarJupes

that looked ridiculous


----------



## Rush

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> FUCK YEA HUNT FUCK YEA
> 
> What's embarrassing about losing to Mark Hunt? World class kickboxer who's fought against the best fighters in the world


Nothing about getting the loss or getting KO'd by Mark Hunt. The dude has epic power. Just the way he fought that fight wasn't the right thing at all.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Fun's over, time to be nervous. I don't like Rampage's chances in this fight sadly 

hope I'm wrong


----------



## Omega Creed

i hope rampage comes out to his pride music since he's back in japan! haha would be so ill to hear it again


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> Nothing about getting the loss or getting KO'd by Mark Hunt. The dude has epic power. Just the way he fought that fight wasn't the right thing at all.


I feel you. Anyone on this planet fighting Hunt better make it a point to try and get the fight to the ground or you are just begging to get your head knocked off


----------



## Ray

Why am I thinking that Bader actually has a chance? Dude looks confident as hell. Still, bets on Rampage though.


----------



## Freeloader

I know people are big on Bader, but I think Rampage will win. He needs this fight, doesn't want to lose two in a row and is likely mad he lost the Jones fight.


----------



## Ray

MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## Noel

Rampage with the Pride theme and the crowd is lapping it up.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Mark Hunt's record is starting to look erely similar to Gary Goodridge's. When you look at it he has a lot of losses on his record but his striking is so dangerous and there's some wins against guys like Check Kongo like tonight that just wouldn't make sense until you see the actual fights and how they go down.

That's why I love Mixed Martial Arts because anything can happen. One fight a guy could be submitted by anybody and the next fight he could be fighting a former champion he has no chance against and win by knockout.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Rampage is entering with the PRIDE theme. PRIDE FTW!


----------



## Omega Creed

psx71 said:


> MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARKING THE FUCK OUT


X2! Ive missed hearing this!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Rampage with the Pride theme and the crowd is lapping it up.


I have goosebumps. I miss Pride so much


----------



## Ray

Why is the crowd so silent during the introductions.....? Like literally, you could have heard crickets.

EDIT: Well, during Bader's intro anyway :side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

It'd be funny if Ryan Bader changed his last name to Darth Vader.


----------



## killacamt

haven't been this geeked for a Rampage fight in a long ass time...


----------



## Rush

10-9 Bader. Rampage looks garbage out there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rampage looked terrible in the first 4 minutes of that round. He has to keep the power and combinations up to win.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> 10-9 Bader. Rampage looks garbage out there.


sad but true


----------



## Ray

Slampage


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Welp, the slam was fun, but Rampage isn't winning this fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rampage almost had the kill there. Instead now he lost the round.


----------



## Rush

20-18 Bader

That slam was awesome but then he got taken down twice and wrestlefucked for the majority of the round


----------



## Freeloader

Wow Rampage wasted a really good slam that looked like it would end it. Huge fail.


----------



## Ray

The only way Jackson is winning here is by Submission or KO. Rampage's gotta pull through.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

inb4Rampageretires


----------



## Rush

30-27, Bader looked very very good in there. Very disappointing fight from Rampage, needs to get his head back in it or he should retire. Its sad watching him fight like that.


----------



## Ray

Don't know if Rampage was off tonight, or Bader has actually become that good. Think it's a bit of both. Page got totally outclassed tonight.

EDIT: Rampage to retire in post fight. Calling it right now.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

What a disappointing fight for Rampage. He looked unmotivated and a little out of shape. I thought he would be great returning to his spiritual homeland but he looked bad tonight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> 30-27, Bader looked very very good in there. Very disappointing fight from Rampage, needs to get his head back in it or he should retire. Its sad watching him fight like that.


Rampage has been like this for years... it's just sad to see. He was my favorite fighter when I first started watching MMA nearly a decade ago, but I'm so sick of his ass


----------



## C-Cool

Rampage came in overweight during the weigh-ins, and it showed tonight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Quinton scurried off without giving a post fight interview? So weak


----------



## Rush

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Rampage has been like this for years... it's just sad to see. He was my favorite fighter when I first started watching MMA nearly a decade ago, but I'm so sick of his ass


I know, i just thought that a return to Japan would have lit a fire but his head and heart just isn't in it anymore.


----------



## Freeloader

lol Rampage left, guess no comments from him.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rampage blew his load and looked amazing for about 10 seconds after that slam. Failed to knock Bader out and it was all down hill from there.


----------



## Ray

No retirement notice?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Come on Bendo, let's do this shit


----------



## StarJupes

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Rampage blew his load and looked amazing for about 10 seconds after that slam. Failed to knock Bader out and it was all down hill from there.


yes, yes we watched the fight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

WAR BENDO


----------



## Ray

0-2 so far 

Let's do this Bendo.


----------



## Freeloader

Be cool to see Anderson Silva fight GSP


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

FUCK A YOU DOLPHIN!


----------



## Rickey

Brutal!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I don't like Edgar but gotta give him props on the Biggie he comes out to


----------



## Ray

Peace out guys. See you after (possibly) 25 minutes or so.


----------



## Rickey

He tried the Owen Hart enzuigiri!


----------



## Ray

Good action. Loved the first round. Tough to score, but 10-9 Edgar


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Great round. I could watch these two all day


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Edgars gets a black eye faster than Ric Flair does a blade job in matches and segments.


----------



## Rush

10-9 Edgar but very close. This should be a tough fight to score


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

This fight is fucking awesome


----------



## Omega Creed

OH SHIT!!!


----------



## Ray

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Rush

20-18 but Edgar's face? holy fuck he's in trouble. Broken nose possibly. Epic.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Edgar keeps getting fucked up damn.


----------



## Freeloader

Edgar's gonna bleed out at this rate...


----------



## Omega Creed

"we're watching a cage match in a church" LMAO @ Joe


----------



## Rush

29-28 Edgar. Big round for Hendo there, that upkick could be the turning point that gets him this belt.


----------



## Ray

Let's do this Bendo


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Bendo is such a cool customer. He's a bad man


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

So if this is a 3 round fight Henderson would be the champion right now.


----------



## Freeloader

Henderson playing possum, heh


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Fight of the Year candidate


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Seeing the way fights are judged I can't possibly see Edgar winning this unless it's a draw.


----------



## Rush

38-38 for mine. This round decides it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I GOT 15 COACH 

fuck I love Bendo

Bendo better get this fight


----------



## Rickey

Fantastic bout right there!


----------



## Ray

Those last couple of seconds took it. Bendo wins it. Great fight.


----------



## Rush

48-47 Henderson. Should have a new champ. That was a fucking amazing fight to end an amazing event.


----------



## Freeloader

I think Henderson won that fight. We'll see in a min here...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Height and kicks made the difference in this fight.


----------



## Omega Creed

come on bendo!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

WOW. What a fight gentleman. That was amazing 

Hats off to both guys

BENDO BABY NEW CHAMPION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ray

NEWWWWWW CHAMPION! YES! BENDO!


----------



## Omega Creed

new champ!!!! niiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!


----------



## PuroresuPride18

YEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! WAR BENDO!!!!!!!!!!!~!11111111 TOO FUCKING EXCITED!!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

This is one of the best cards in recent memory, and that main event was the cherry on top


----------



## Smith_Jensen

That was the hardest victory that Ben Henderson has ever obtained. This fight was even and could've gone either way. Over UFC 144 was a great event. Besides a few boring fight, a majority of the fights on the card were good to great.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Edgar really thought he did enough to win?? Come on son


----------



## Ray

Great fight. Could have gone either way, but glad Benson won it. Hopefully there's a rematch or Edgar moves down.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I want Edgar vs Aldo


----------



## Smith_Jensen

My fight night awards:

Fight of the Night-Henderson vs Edgar
KO of the Night-Tim Boetsch
Submission of the Night-Vaughan Lee


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Smith_Jensen said:


> My fight night awards:
> 
> Fight of the Night-Henderson vs Edgar
> KO of the Night-Tim Boetsch
> Submission of the Night-Vaughan Lee


Agreed, easy choices on all three

Post fight link: http://www.ufc.com/media/144-post-pc


----------



## scrilla

edgar is one tough sob


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Now Edgar can go down to Featherweight and fight Aldo I guess. It all works out.

Hope Nate Diaz beats Jim Miller and they let him fight Benson Henderson next instead of the Pettis rematch they are probably thinking about right now. Nate is probably the only guy that has a chance of beating Henderson aside from Edgar and I think Edgar is gonna drop to 145 now.


----------



## Omega Creed

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Edgar really thought he did enough to win?? Come on son


hahaha...his corner just kept tellilng him that so he'd keep going..no way they thought they really had that


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Now Edgar can go down to Featherweight and fight Aldo I guess. It all works out.
> 
> Hope Nate Diaz beats Jim Miller and they let him fight Benson Henderson next instead of the Pettis rematch they are probably thinking about right now. Nate is probably the only guy that has a chance of beating Henderson aside from Edgar and I think Edgar is gonna drop to 145 now.


I like the way you think. Diaz/Bendo and Edgar/Aldo would both be great to see


----------



## Smith_Jensen

So who should fight Henderson next? Edgar, Pettis or Diaz?


----------



## scrilla

Pettis


----------



## Trifektah

Diaz is already fighting Jim Miller. 

So Pettis should get the next shot.

If Diaz beats Miller then he should fight the winner of Pettis/Bendo II


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nate is going to beat the brakes off Jim Miller


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I think Mark Hunt should fight Pat Barry next. Agree or disagree?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Smith_Jensen said:


> I think Mark Hunt should fight Pat Barry next. Agree or disagree?


disagree, he needs someone who would be a challenge. Maybe Roy Nelson?

POST FIGHT PC STARTING


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC 144 press conference is up
http://www.ufc.com/media/144-post-pc


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wow they gave Pettis KOTN over the Barbarian? booooooooo

Dana says Pettis gets the title shot. Makes sense since Nate isn't fighting until May.. if he wins he should get the winner of Bendo/Pettis II


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Official UFC 144 fight awards:

Fight of the Night-Henderson vs Edgar
KO of the Night-Anthony Pettis
Submission of the Night-Vaughan Lee


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Page dropping excuses


----------



## Smith_Jensen

If Rampage still wants to fight, I think he should fight Rich Franklin next.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'd like to see Rampage get a rematch with Forrest, but it's probably just because I feel he was robbed of his title in the first fight 4 years ago. 

Franklin would be a good opponent for Rampage though, and he seems to not like him


----------



## Rush

Trifektah said:


> Diaz is already fighting Jim Miller.
> 
> So Pettis should get the next shot.
> 
> If Diaz beats Miller then he should fight the winner of Pettis/Bendo II


that.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Wow they gave Pettis KOTN over the Barbarian? booooooooo
> 
> Dana says Pettis gets the title shot. Makes sense since Nate isn't fighting until May.. if he wins he should get the winner of Bendo/Pettis II


Pettis' KO was my pick for KO of the night. Way better than Boetsch's.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Frankie still saying he thinks he won.

Nice eye bro

edit: the KO itself was probably better, but Boetch's KO was so unexpected and he would have lost if he didn't knock Yukami out


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Holy shit watching the press conference right now and Frankie Edgars left eye is swollen shut Billy Collins style.


----------



## Rush

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Frankie still saying he thinks he won.
> 
> Nice eye bro
> 
> edit: the KO itself was probably better, but Boetch's KO was so unexpected and he would have lost if he didn't knock Yukami out


Honestly i could make an argument for saying Edgar won. IMO he won the first 2 rounds, lost the last 3. The last round was fairly close, could possibly go either way. 

I know a lot of peole gave Henderson the 2nd due to the upkick but i honeslty disagree with that. I dislike when a takedown with 10 secs left apparently secures the round and its the same thing there. Henderson started the round strongly, but Edgar landed more, and landed better + the takedown up until the last 10 secs. That 10 secs isn't enough to take away the round from Edgar.

Pettis' head kick was a far better KO, Boetsch's while unexpected and a good finish to the fight still doesn't stack up.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

'I won this fight'

Seriously though I'd have to watch the fight again to judge it because I was in full blown fan mode for the main event. Bendo just did a shit load more damage which to me should always be the #1 criteria


----------



## Ray

*FUCK YES! UFC IS COMING TO CALGARY FOR 149!

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!* :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

I mean, it's a 2-hour drive, but still!!!!!!!


----------



## T3H~L3X

Awesome night of fights.. loved every minute of it from the two hour prelims to the 4 hours main card. Bendo/Edgar maybe an early MOTY and this defiantly was the best card this year so far and they'll have to work real hard to top it. Good to see Pettis get back into the title picture after being kinda shafted by the Maynard predicament. I would love to see Edgar drop but I have a feeling that his success in the division he'll test the waters one more time before making a commitment to jump down. 

 Damnit Rampage... I really hope this isn't the end. He's always been one of my faves and I'd hate to see it end with such a poor performance. I'd say after the pre-fight comments that the Franklin fight makes sense and would be another easy builder. 

Mark Hunt Vs. Werdum? Maybe Carwin or Mir? Either way he needs a step up after beating Kongo.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

T3H~L3X said:


> Awesome night of fights.. loved every minute of it from the two hour prelims to the 4 hours main card. Bendo/Edgar maybe an early MOTY and this defiantly was the best card this year so far and they'll have to work real hard to top it. Good to see Pettis get back into the title picture after being kinda shafted by the Maynard predicament. I would love to see Edgar drop but I have a feeling that his success in the division he'll test the waters one more time before making a commitment to jump down.
> 
> Damnit Rampage... I really hope this isn't the end. He's always been one of my faves and I'd hate to see it end with such a poor performance. I'd say after the pre-fight comments that the Franklin fight makes sense and would be another easy builder.
> 
> Mark Hunt Vs. Werdum? Maybe Carwin or Mir? Either way he needs a step up after beating Kongo.


I'd like to see Carwin vs Hunt or Nelson vs Hunt 

also Rampage in the post fight said he hurt his knee which is why he didn't make weight/look worth a fuck, but before the injury he was 'looking like a superstar' and says he can fight for a long time to come.


----------



## Rush

MVP (most valuble pen)


----------



## nazzac

That right there is why i don't like Edgar. "I won the fight". No you didn't, you got beat by the better man, just accept it


----------



## Myers

Great card once again for the UFC, sucks that it will be about 7 weeks before the next PPV.

I called the upset on Boetsch, but after the 1st I had already counted him out, great comeback.

I though Benson won the second just because he controlled the fight and the knock down plus getting the top at the end gave him the edge.

Pettis is next for Henderson, should be another war.


----------



## RKing85

nazzac said:


> That right there is why i don't like Edgar. "I won the fight". No you didn't, you got beat by the better man, just accept it


Well if that's how you decide who you like and who you don't like, then you must not like 99.9% of MMA fighters.

Hell, look at Steve Cantwell when the decision was announced last night. He was surprize that he lost.

Every fighter thinks they won every fight.

Night of the underdog last night. 7 of the 12 winners were betting line underdogs.


----------



## Ronsterno1

Rush said:


> Honestly i could make an argument for saying Edgar won. IMO he won the first 2 rounds, lost the last 3. The last round was fairly close, could possibly go either way.
> 
> I know a lot of peole gave Henderson the 2nd due to the upkick but i honeslty disagree with that. I dislike when a takedown with 10 secs left apparently secures the round and its the same thing there. Henderson started the round strongly, but Edgar landed more, and landed better + the takedown up until the last 10 secs. That 10 secs isn't enough to take away the round from Edgar.
> 
> Pettis' head kick was a far better KO, Boetsch's while unexpected and a good finish to the fight still doesn't stack up.


Same on Edgar, he could have took the decision was incredibly hard to call. Im a big edgar fan id love to see him drop the featherweight now win a tune up fight then take on aldo. The size difference last night was stupid! Anybody else getting sick of Rogan? bumlicked the asshole off of Okami for 2 rounds and then would not shut up when boetsch beat him.


----------



## nazzac

RKing85 said:


> Well if that's how you decide who you like and who you don't like, then you must not like 99.9% of MMA fighters.
> 
> Hell, look at Steve Cantwell when the decision was announced last night. He was surprize that he lost.
> 
> Every fighter thinks they won every fight.
> 
> Night of the underdog last night. 7 of the 12 winners were betting line underdogs.


At the time i wrote this i just watched Bendo win the title (i'm from the Uk so i recorded it), and i was quite emotional as Bendo is one of my favourite fighters, so maybe i was a little extreme. but there is something about Edgar that rubs me the wrong way, but as a fighter i like him. Cantwell is also an idiot because he clearly lost


----------



## StarJupes

never liked Bendo and actually i acknowledge he's quite likeable and a great fighter. i don't envy the judges when they're calling Edgar matches honestly.


----------



## STUFF

Looked to me like Edgar was putting more moves together but he couldn't HURT Bendo at all. As for the down kick, I think it was so good and did so much damage that it won him the round. And that one kick changed the complexion of the whole fight. This isn't amateur wrestling, takedowns mean nothing if you can't capitalize on them. And after that kick he was afraid to take him down. 

Maybe I need to see it again but I thought it was pretty clear Bendo won.


----------



## Walls

Bendo won that fight, no need to question it at all really. I think Edgar should stay at 155. The only real match up for him at 45 is Aldo and I'd much rather see Aldo move up to 55 and see all the amazing fights he could have with a bunch of guys. Pettis/Bendo 2 would be interesting. Bendo wins that one, imo.

Rampage looked like shit, again. Remember how we all had the debate about Rampage's supposed amazing takedown defense and you all said that Chael would have a hard time taking him down? Yeah, bullshit. Bader did it with ease and Chael is a way better wrestler than Bader is. So, yeah. Bader is quite lucky his arm didn't snap.

Boetsch's comeback was amazing but nowhere near the greatest of all time. Okami must feel like dog shit, he easily had that. He looked really good before the 3rd round.

So I guess Akiyama is getting the Hardy treatment, as far as losses racked up while somehow keeping your job goes. He's never in a boring fight, but he never wins either. Beautiful takedowns, though. Shields needs to go spend a year in Holland working on his striking because it absolutely sucks. He's so stiff robotic and always does the same thing over and over again.

It's really funny to watch someone tee off on Cantwell. It's as if the first shot always stuns him and then he just stands there with a glazed look in his eyes while they tee off on him some more.

It was a great night of fights from top to bottom.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Bendo won that fight, no need to question it at all really. I think Edgar should stay at 155. The only real match up for him at 45 is Aldo and I'd much rather see Aldo move up to 55 and see all the amazing fights he could have with a bunch of guys. Pettis/Bendo 2 would be interesting. Bendo wins that one, imo.
> 
> Rampage looked like shit, again. Remember how we all had the debate about Rampage's supposed amazing takedown defense and you all said that Chael would have a hard time taking him down? Yeah, bullshit. Bader did it with ease and Chael is a way better wrestler than Bader is. So, yeah. Bader is quite lucky his arm didn't snap.
> 
> Boetsch's comeback was amazing but nowhere near the greatest of all time. Okami must feel like dog shit, he easily had that. He looked really good before the 3rd round.
> 
> So I guess Akiyama is getting the Hardy treatment, as far as losses racked up while somehow keeping your job goes. He's never in a boring fight, but he never wins either. Beautiful takedowns, though. Shields needs to go spend a year in Holland working on his striking because it absolutely sucks. He's so stiff robotic and always does the same thing over and over again.
> 
> It's really funny to watch someone tee off on Cantwell. It's as if the first shot always stuns him and then he just stands there with a glazed look in his eyes while they tee off on him some more.
> 
> It was a great night of fights from top to bottom.


Rampage looked terrible in that fight. As regards to Sonnen. Sonnen is a chain wrestler. He doesn't get the first takedown, but keeps pushing until he does. Bader is also a bigger, stronger guy than Chael, which plays a factor.


----------



## Rush

Bader is a good wrestler for one, and Sonnen is smaller.


----------



## Walls

Chael cuts from 230 to make 185, I doubt Bader walks around any heavier than that. And if Chael was at 205, he wouldn't have to deplete his body as much and therefore would be stronger and have more energy come fight time. I think it evens out. Plus, Evans is a small LHW and he still took Rampage down with ease.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Chael cuts from 230 to make 185, I doubt Bader walks around any heavier than that. And if Chael was at 205, he wouldn't have to deplete his body as much and therefore would be stronger and have more energy come fight time. I think it evens out. Plus, Evans is a small LHW and he still took Rampage down with ease.


230? If that's true, he cuts more than Jon Jones, who many are calling to move up to HW.


----------



## Rush

Chael does not cut from 230. Thats ridiculous, he's at max 220


----------



## Noel

http://www.mmafighting.com/news/2012/2/26/2825392/mark-hunt-delivers-knockout-at-second-home

I'm into psychology and Mark Hunt has some weird ass body language for such an intimidating fighter.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that is kinda weird. Like a big slow kid about to knock your block off.


----------



## StarJupes

i need to rewatch the Bendo and Edgar fight b/c i was knackered from staying up all night when it did arrive to that fight. honestly i thought Bendo was going to win when it came to the decision but i wouldn't have been surprised w/Edgar winning. it seemed like the on the floor kick was the only real damage done in the whole fight and we know Edgar is tough as nails. need to rewatch the fight, it was close.


----------



## -Mystery-

Frankie/Aldo has to be next if they aren't doing Frankie/Bendo II. I mean who's left for Aldo to fight at 145?


----------



## StarJupes

Aldo was beginning to find it hard to drop weight (there's actually pictures of him looking bigger than Maynard when they're training, dunno if that's just the picture) but since he's not the poor little kid he once was and is a lot healthier it seems natural he moves upto lightweight. so many more fights for him to have up there but i would like to see him have a crack at Faber once more and maybe Cruz (wouldn't happen but still). can see Edgar moving down to fight him.


----------



## Walls

Must have just been the picture, as Maynard cuts from about 170 and there isn't a chance Aldo walks around at 170, he doesn't have the frame for it. And Bendo won that fight, I don't need to re-watch it to know that. It was descisive enough, to me.


----------



## Noel

It's a shame Edgar lost, Edgar vs Aldo would've been so much more special if it was also a champ vs champ, P4P war. Even if Edgar gets an immediate rematch and was to win, it still won't shine as much as it would've done had he beaten Bendo on Friday and unified with Aldo.


----------



## Walls

If they fought again, I don't think Edgar would be able to finish him. Might squeak out a decision. But Bendo is just too big for him, whenever Bendo got a hold of him he just rag dolled him. Edgar would be better suited at 45 for sure, there just isn't anything for him to do there after Aldo, which is why I want Aldo to move up to 55 and put the weight on properly so it doesn't hinder him. There are so many amazing fights for Aldo at 55.

Plus, they wouldn't have done that fight anytime soon anyway. The winner of Diaz/Miller is probably going to get the next shot and Pettis is on the cusp of a title shot too, although honestly just because he KO'ed Lauzon, doesn't mean he deserves a title shot. It makes sense from a marketing stand point, as the history is there and their first fight was awesome and of course they will play the Showtime kick to death while promoting it as well. I don't think Pettis deserves it right now, though. Bendo doesn't think he deserves it either. I say the winner of Diaz/Miller gets Bendo next and the loser of that fight can fight Pettis.


----------



## -Mystery-

I'd almost rather see a Frankie/Bendo rematch and just have Pettis fight the winner of Diaz/Miller tbh. Pettis looked borderline terrible against Stephens so I don't necessarily think a KO win over Lauzon should elevate him right to a title shot.


----------



## Rush

-Mystery- said:


> Frankie/Aldo has to be next if they aren't doing Frankie/Bendo II. I mean who's left for Aldo to fight at 145?


Hioki. 


Pretty sure Dana said that Pettis was next in line and he absolutely deserves it. He was promised the shot against Edgar and got screwed out of it due to the draw.


----------



## Walls

He had the shot and then looked like shit against Stephens and lost to Guida. Makes his stock fall a bit. He's on the right track now, but he doesn't deserve it yet. Especially when you have Nate Diaz and Jim Miller fighting soon. They have a way better case for a shot than Pettis does.


----------



## Rush

Yes but my point is you wouldn't have seen those fights if Pettis wasn't a good guy and a fighter who doesn't want to sit around and wait (hi rashad you twat). Besides, Miller has recently lost to Henderson. Diaz has a case though.


----------



## Walls

Diaz has a better case than Miller does, I agree. If Diaz and Bendo fought, I see it going to Bendo. He's not going to let Diaz back him up and he has a big size advantage over him as well.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Still sad Frankie lost.. But cmon, how was this a 49-46?!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Still sad Frankie lost.. But cmon, how was this a 49-46?!












Because Edgar only won 1 round? 3 & 5 were close, but round 1 was the only time Edgar cemented a round IMO, and the judges agree

I guess you could say round 2 was close, but the upkick was by far the most damaging blow of the entire fight, and easily swayed the round in Bendo's favor in my book


----------



## Rush

I disagree about round 2. That upkick, while a fight changing moment, was in the last 10 secs of the round. It doesn't change the fact that Hendo was on his back and getting controlled and punched for over half the round.


----------



## Ray




----------



## T-C

Great video. That fight will be nuts.


----------



## X-Spot

Awesome video, but honestly, I think the first fight was a fluke (Silva had injured ribs going into the fight), and this time around, Sonnen won't take him down with ease, and if he does, Silva is going to get up easier, seeing as an injury to the ribs throws everything off. I just feel like this time around Silva is going to come to kill, in front of his home crowd, against a man he doesn't respect, and we have seen it before, when Silva feels disrespected, and is angry, he fights his best, and it won't change, and he'll win yet again, imo.


----------



## Walls

I saw that video earlier today, it's pretty good. Anderson is fucked.


----------



## McQueen

The only time Sonnen has impressed me was his fight with Silva, while I find the guy entertaining I think hes getting his ass handed to him but i'd rather he won although he'd never shut up then.


----------



## Ray

As a big Sonnen fan, I'm giving him little change to actually win the fight. Knowing Sonnen though, he's probably training his ass of right now, and who knows, if he does enough, he might actually win the fight. 

The hype and fight should be crazy though. Can't effin wait.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm a fan of Sonnen's antics, but find him dull as a butter knife when actually fighting. I hope Anderson knocks his head off his shoulders


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I agree with you there DZ. He's not too entertaining when he fights in my experience aside from Silva/Sonnen.


----------



## Walls

Chael is exciting to me, but I like the ground game better than stand up. I'm one of the few people I know who enjoys and looks forward to Fitch fighting, so that should tell you something. Not to say I don't enjoy a stand up war because I do, but I'd rather watch them on the ground. I also train the ground shit myself, so I'm heavily biased towards it. Although I may start training Muay Thai soon, although that's not a lock yet.

Given how big Anderson/Chael 2 is going to be and all of you but a few opposing me, I feel like we need to raise the stakes somehow. I just haven't come up with anything yet. A wager of some kind.


----------



## T-C

I like Chael, watching Fitch is awful though. Just awful.


----------



## Walls

I can see why some people would think that about him.


----------



## McQueen

I like Wrestlers and Jiu Jitsu guys and what not, but GSP, Fitch and Sonnen seem like they just hold people down half the time and that gets old.


----------



## Walls

I don't agree but I can see why you wouldn't enjoy it. When you actually do the stuff yourself you have a far better appreciation for how hard it is to control someone else's body when they don't want you to.


----------



## McQueen

Its not exactly the same but I used to do Judo for a few years so I get what they're doing. Just some folks aren't so entertaining when they grapple.


----------



## Walls

Lucky, I wish I knew some Judo. If you want to fly out here we can make our own camp, you can teach me how to throw people on their heads and I can teach you how to strangle people


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I like watching good ground battles, but I can't stand when wrestlers like Sonnen or Fitch take their opponent down and then just lay in their guard while throwing punches. That's not what MMA ground game is supposed to be about. GSP is guilty of this a lot of the time as well.


----------



## Walls

Then their opponents need to learn how to get up better.


----------



## nazzac

I think Anderson will take it too, but it'll be close. I see Anderson rocking him in the 2nd or 3rd , and that will set up a TKO in the next round.

For the record i like GSP fights. He doesn't LnP, he actually does things like guard passing, sub attempts and GnP


----------



## HullKogan

Chael Sonnen on Raw last night?


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I prefer GSP and Sonnen to Volkmann and Mendes, though.


----------



## MrMister

Walls said:


> I don't agree but I can see why you wouldn't enjoy it. When you actually do the stuff yourself you have a far better appreciation for how hard it is to control someone else's body when they don't want you to.


I can appreciate how hard it is to hit a golf ball well consistently but I don't like watching people do it (actually incredibly long putts are pretty great). People just don't like certain things. 

Your point does have merit though. Actually playing a game does give the viewer a much better understanding and appreciation of what it going on. I played offensive line and I'm definitely in the minority of people that watch a lot of offensive line play.


Oh and the Frankie Edgar (think that's his name) is one tough sonuvabitch. I know everyone knows that there, but I watched that fight the other night and I'm total newb to this stuff.


----------



## Myers

My big problem with the certain wrestlers is that if you are strong enough to keep your opponent on his back and have no problem getting full mounts and transitioning, why haven't they took the time to learn some submission skills. 

For the record I do like Fitch, mostly because he beats almost anybody at WW while basically giving the finger to Dana and everyone in attendance. He owns up to his one dimension of fighting and doesn't give a shit what people say.


----------



## Duke Silver

I like Chael and part of me wants to see him beat Anderson, but I think Anderson is going to come in highly motivated and completely tool Chael. I'm predicting a KO/TKO within 3.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> Then their opponents need to learn how to get up better.


Well obviously, but still, if you take a guy down then pass his guard and look to finish the fight, don't just lay on him and throw weak strikes. It's boring as fuck to watch.


----------



## Walls

It's an intelligent way to fight, though. If you're on top punching the guy in the face, you aren't really in any danger of strikes to your head and the ones you do get hit with won't have much power to them because they are on their back.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

It's intelligent, but boring. Jon Fitch wins fights, but he's hated for it.


----------



## Walls

And Fitch doesn't give a fuck. Nor should he.


----------



## T-C

Well his style has affected his spot on the card, finishing is something he should work on I think.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

T-C said:


> Well his style has affected his spot on the card, finishing is something he should work on I think.


Exactly. Dana & Joe Silva will always be more hesitant to put a guy like Fitch in a big fight compared to a more exciting choice. It takes a guy like Fitch stringing together 4-5 wins to move up whereas someone finishing their fights would only need 2 or 3.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah, UFC first and foremost is a business and Dana & Joe Silva etc aren't going to reward a guy having fights many fans concider boring (I don't mind Fitch as much as most, GSP is the guy who generally really bores me tbh) as quickly as say an exciting stand up and bang kind of guy that people enjoy. Even if it does happen to be a more intelligent way to win.


----------



## Kun10

Speaking of boring fighters, what is everybodys views on Dominick Cruz?

I just watched Cruz vs Faber II there after hearing all about Cruz' footwork and movement and apart from really enjoying the fight I am fascinated with Cruz' style. The guy seems to get a lot of stick though. I've even heard him being called 'the stand-up GSP'. 

Was this a one-off fight because he was fighting with Faber or is it just more morons who judge a fight on how quickly the finish comes? 

I can see why the crowd boo the guy, but if his fights are regularly like that then I just can't fathom the guy being labelled boring.


----------



## Walls

I like Cruz a lot and enjoy his style and he's going to beat that little cunt when they fight. His hands are made of glass though, he's always breaking them.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> I like Cruz a lot and enjoy his style and he's going to beat that little cunt when they fight. His hands are made of glass though, he's always breaking them.


Don't you dare call Faber a little cunt!


----------



## Rush

eh, Faber is my favourite fighter and walls bags him out. Sonnen is his favourite fighter and i knock him all the time. It evens out 8*D

As for Cruz, i hate that douchebag. He is a fucking boring fighter. Head movement and footwork are great but when you do nothing with that then its tedious and boring. It gives the illusion that he is active but he's not throwing punches or doing damage. It is the standup equivalent of what GSP/Fitch do on the ground and is a very 'point scoring' style of fighting.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm a fan of guys who try to finish fights, and Faber certainly does that. Fuck Sonnen & Cruz


----------



## Ray

Shogun is a class act.

That is all.


----------



## Walls

Why's that?


----------



## Stormbringer

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'm a fan of guys who try to finish fights, and Faber certainly does that. Fuck Sonnen & Cruz


Sonnen, tries to finish look at his fight with Stann and Silva he was working for the win.


----------



## Ray

Meltzer reported that UFC 144 did 375k buys apparently


----------



## Noel

http://www.mmawarehouse.com/Punch-B...t/pbd-1006,default,pd.html?bid=2&aid=CD2&opt=

Just purchased one, bad-ass T.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

That shirt will lose it's luster after Silva knocks Sonnen out in round 1 though :troll


----------



## Dark Church

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'm a fan of guys who try to finish fights, and Faber certainly does that. Fuck Sonnen & Cruz


Sonnen finished Stann and tried to pound Silva's head through the canvas. He also pounded the crap out of Okami as well. Cruz I am also very critical of but I have to say he made a few attempts to finish Demitrious Johnson.

If you want to criticize guys that make no attempt to finish then target guys like Chad Mendes, GSP (who even passes up attempts to finish) or Jake Shields.


----------



## Ray

I'm a fan of GSP, but I do have one question. How did he become such a huge draw? His fights to me are good, but nothing TOO extraordinary. Especially since people say his fights are boring, and he wrestles his way to success, how did he become such a huge draw?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Sonnen- 60% of MMA victories by decision
Cruz- 63%

If you take the %'s from when they were with the major promotions of UFC/WEC the %'s are even higher than that. Sure there are guys who are bigger culprits of relying on decision victories, but that doesn't mean these two aren't guilty as well. It's not just about trying to finish or having your fights go to decision, I just don't really find these two guys to be very exciting in the cage. I respect all fighters and understand you do what it takes to win, but as far as being my favorites I'm going to root for guys who excite me when they are fighting.



psx71 said:


> I'm a fan of GSP, but I do have one question. How did he become such a huge draw? His fights to me are good, but nothing TOO extraordinary. Especially since people say his fights are boring, and he wrestles his way to success, how did he become such a huge draw?


GSP was (IMO anyway) much more exciting from the time he debuted in the UFC up until about 09 when he became seemingly content with letting fights go to the judges score cards.


----------



## McQueen

He used to finish people when he first came around, in fact I really like all his pre-UFC 94 fights i've seen, but between his style hes developed since then combined with his passive personality i'm just not too interested in the guys fights anymore even if he is a bad motherfucker.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

McQueen said:


> He used to finish people when he first came around, in fact I really like all his pre-UFC 94 fights i've seen, but between his style hes developed since then combined with his passive personality i'm just not too interested in the guys fights anymore even if he is a bad motherfucker.


Exactly. He's become so dominant and he knows he can retain his title by wrestlefucking his opponents, so again, I can't blame him for doing what he does, but it's just not a style that is going to get me hyped about a GSP fight.


----------



## Rush

Dark Church said:


> Sonnen finished Stann and tried to pound Silva's head through the canvas. He also pounded the crap out of Okami as well. Cruz I am also very critical of but I have to say he made a few attempts to finish Demitrious Johnson.
> 
> If you want to criticize guys that make no attempt to finish then target guys like Chad Mendes, GSP (who even passes up attempts to finish) or Jake Shields.


Shields has 13 wins via finish, 14 via decision. Its not like he doesn't finish. Sonnen has the same amount of wins, but more decision finishes. If you take his fights in the big leagues (UFC/WEC) then he has a record of 9-5 with 1 submission win, 8 decisions and 5 submission losses. 



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Exactly. He's become so dominant and he knows he can retain his title by wrestlefucking his opponents, so again, I can't blame him for doing what he does, but it's just not a style that is going to get me hyped about a GSP fight.


The Serra fight where he lost his belt cause this bullshit style we see today. He took it lightly, got caught and lost his belt. Since then, barring getting his belt back, he hasn't gone balls to the wall trying to finish. He knows he's better than everyone else, whats the point in risking a loss?


----------



## Ray

So the answer to my question is basically....

He WAS really good at the early part of his career going ape shit on his opponents and finishing them, which is why everyone wants to see him fight, thus making him a huge draw for the UFC. That is, before his loss to Matt Serra after which he grinded everyone out by outwrestling them, and not producing as exciting fights.

Gotcha. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

So are you guys more excited for UFC on FX tomorrow or Strikeforce Saturday? I'm actually looking forward to Tate/Rousey. Hoping Rousey breaks her arm off


----------



## Rush

Strikeforce has a way better card.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Yeah, I agree. I'm more interested in the Strikeforce's card than the UFC's.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Hoping Rousey breaks her arm off


Classy guy (Y)


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Rush said:


> Strikeforce has a way better card.


Strikeforce isn't on tv here is it?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> Strikeforce has a way better card.


I think so too. I could give a fuck less about flyweights, so nothing outside of the ME really interests me. The Strikefoce card has the ME, the Noons/Thompson fight, and the Daley fight which all should be good.



Save Us.Charisma said:


> Yeah, I agree. I'm more interested in the Strikeforce's card than the UFC's.
> 
> 
> 
> Classy guy (Y)


Not literally bro


----------



## Rush

Jobbed_Out said:


> Strikeforce isn't on tv here is it?


Don't think so but i'll have to have a look.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I think so too. I could give a fuck less about flyweights, so nothing outside of the ME really interests me. The Strikefoce card has the ME, the Noons/Thompson fight, and the Daley fight which all should be good.


I like Benevidez and Miller + Noke on the undercard. 

anyway, TEAM MIESHA all the way. Fuck Rousey, she's a dumb cunt.


----------



## Noel

Looking forward to Strikeforce more than the FX card. Tate vs Rousey is how a main event should be built, I've been sucked into it for awhile. There's a genuine dislike between both fighters. I think Rousey is going to take it, but also want her to win. She just seemed cool as fuck on Rogan's podcast.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Looking forward to Strikeforce more than the FX card. Tate vs Rousey is how a main event should be built, I've been sucked into it for awhile. There's a genuine dislike between both fighters. I think Rousey is going to take it, but also want her to win. She just seemed cool as fuck* on Rogan's podcast*.


Haven't seen this. Checking it out now.


----------



## nazzac

When is Cris Cyborg Santos fighting again? I would love to see her face any of the two who are fighting this weekend.

Alves vs Kampmann is going to be a war, and i like the Flyweight tournament. Plus they are both of different days, so what people comparing for. Watch both!!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

nazzac said:


> When is Cris Cyborg Santos fighting again? I would love to see her face any of the two who are fighting this weekend.
> 
> Alves vs Kampmann is going to be a war, and i like the Flyweight tournament. Plus they are both of different days, so what people comparing for. Watch both!!!


Obv I'll be watching the UFC on FX, but it's not a great card. As far as Cyborg, bitch was on roids (obviously) and is suspended for a year.


----------



## Walls

I hope Tate wins and just grinds her out for 5 rounds to make her life miserable. Rousey is indeed a dumb cunt, and one with a massive ego and mouth to boot. Not a good combination and it's unwarranted since she's made a few cans tap in less than a minute. Tate is a hell of a lot more talented than Rousey at this point but it wouldn't shock me if Rousey out muscled her and won, but the longer the fight goes the more if favors Tate. And Rousey really showed her immaturity on Rogan's podcast. She was highly annoying on it.

I don't give a shit about the UFC card tonight but I'm still going to watch it. Sometimes in this situation the card ends up being amazing, so we'll see.


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Obv I'll be watching the UFC on FX, but it's not a great card. As far as Cyborg, bitch was on roids (obviously) and is suspended for a year.


Ag yeah forgot about that. Thanks

Come in guys. A NEW DIVISION!!!

Benavidez was the number 2 or 3 Bantamweight who has only lost to Cruz. Mighty mouse is also a top fighter. Ian McCall and Uritshiani are 2 of the best Flyweights out there, this is going to be a great tournament


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

A dumb cunt seems harsh, even if you don't like Ronda. She just seems confident in her abilities to me, and she talks shit to build anticipation for a fight, which is nothing new to the world of combat sport.


----------



## T-C

I like Ronda. She has talked herself into the position she will be in and I think she will back it up.

Also Faber sounds like such a whiny bitch in that ultimate insider video he did with Cruz. He got beaten, quite clearly, just accept it and learn from it. Cruz will do it again anyway.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Not having Rogan calling UFC fights feels wrong.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> I hope Tate wins and just grinds her out for 5 rounds to make her life miserable. Rousey is indeed a dumb cunt, and one with a massive ego and mouth to boot. Not a good combination and it's unwarranted since she's made a few cans tap in less than a minute. Tate is a hell of a lot more talented than Rousey at this point but it wouldn't shock me if Rousey out muscled her and won, but the longer the fight goes the more if favors Tate. And Rousey really showed her immaturity on Rogan's podcast. She was highly annoying on it.
> 
> I don't give a shit about the UFC card tonight but I'm still going to watch it. Sometimes in this situation the card ends up being amazing, so we'll see.


(Y)



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> A dumb cunt seems harsh, even if you don't like Ronda. She just seems confident in her abilities to me, and she talks shit to build anticipation for a fight, which is nothing new to the world of combat sport.


She called GSP bad for the sport. Tell me that isn't being a dumb cunt.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

She's just a Diaz fanboy who wants everyone to push the pace and try to finish every fight. You don't have to agree with her, but again, dumb cunt seems harsh. 

Court McGee is going to need a knockout in the 3rd to win this fight IMO. 20-18 Philippou


----------



## Stormbringer

Thank God we get to skip entrances tonight!


----------



## RKing85

Flyweights in the UFC!!!

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Benavidez should win this tournament IMO


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

lol McCall is lulzy. Should take the decision easily


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Great fight between Uncle Creepy and Mighty Mouse. That was My first time seeing a flyweight fight and I am impressed with what I saw.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Smith_Jensen said:


> Great fight between Uncle Creepy and Mighty Mouse. That was My first time seeing a flyweight fight and I am impressed with what I saw.


Good fight, but not impressed with the judges.

lol @ bullshit chants


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Good fight, but not impressed with the judges.


I agree. The first fight in a new division doesn't need a bad decision. Uncle Creepy won at least 2 rounds.


----------



## McQueen

Bad call I thought.


----------



## Rickey

McQueen said:


> Bad call I thought.


Same here, thought McCall had it for sure.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

BULLSHIT! BULLSHIT! BULLSHIT! CENSORED LOL

Johnson got taken down in every round and dominated in the third round. By these judges logic Johnson should be the Bantamweight champion right now. I could see if they thought Johnson won the first two rounds but those rounds were way too close anyways. Perfect example of how the 10 round must is a bad thing.

The reason I thought Phillipou won against McGhee is that McGhee couldn't get the take downs and Phillipou did enough standing up but Johnson was actually taken down a few times in this fight and completely dominated at the end of it. Johnson's not a winner in my book.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

This is just another prime example of why I think the Pride FC scoring is superior to this scoring system. Creepy obviously did more in the 3rd than DJ did in the first two rounds, even if you did score them both for him (I had Creepy winning round 1) and if you scored the fight as a whole there is no doubt that Creepy should have won. 

Oh well, judges gonna judge. Still a fun fight to watch.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I just think that judging 5 minutes of fighting in three segments is a total joke. If they had a way to score it on a whole they'd get the correct winners a lot more easier or at least in a more respectful way. If you looked at the fight for what it was you'd see that Creepy won easily with that third round effort.


----------



## Rush

I have the fights recording as every tv in my house is being used atm sad but nearly everything i've read on twitter and stuff has Johnson winning the first 2 rounds in close rounds and McCall winning the 3rd easy.

^ Its not so much 10 point must in many cases but the relucance to give 10-10 or 10-8 rounds.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> I have the fights recording as every tv in my house is being used atm sad but nearly everything i've read on twitter and stuff has Johnson winning the first 2 rounds in close rounds and McCall winning the 3rd easy.
> 
> ^ Its not so much 10 point must in many cases but the relucance to give 10-10 or 10-8 rounds.


Your exactly right. If that fight was 10-10, 10-10, and 10-9 or 10-8 we'd get it right. Please tell this to UFC.


----------



## McQueen

Nice punch.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Another great flyweight fight. Benavidez looked great with his submission attempt and KO of Yasuhiro Urushitani.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Benavidez is a beast. He will wipe the floor with Johnson


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I love Faber. Should be a good season of TUF with the fights being Live now

lol @ Hitman coming out to some three six mafia. This should be a brawl


----------



## Rush

John Morgan ‏ @MMAjunkieJohn

Revisiting the Johnson-McCall fight, it was actually a majority and not a split.D'Amato and Kon Papi had Johnson in R1, R2 for 29-28. Dimitriou has 10-10 R1, Johnson R2, McCall R3 for draw.

seeing a 10-10 makes Dimitriou my favourite judge ever :mark:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

holy fuck?!?!?! why the hell did Alves go for that takedown??

holy shit, awesome fight!


----------



## Rickey

What a great ending!


----------



## Smith_Jensen

What a comeback. Martin Kampmann get a guillotine choke on Alves after getting taken down.


----------



## Dark Storm

Hell of a counter!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Typical event that you come into with low expectations and walk away from pleasantly surprised IMO. 

Court McGee vs Philippou was a solid opener to the main card with Philippou dictating the fight would stay standing with his TD defense and out striking Court in the first two rounds. Court wins the 3rd handily, but it was too little too late. Entertaining bout, and Philippou looks like a guy poised to go on a run up the WW ladder. 

The Flyweight tournament produced two entertaining matches. The first fight was good, with both guys displaying good wrestling, striking, and grappling. Even though I thought Creepy should have been given the decision, I won't let it take away from the fight itself. In the second FW battle Benavidez looked as good as I expected he would in his 125 debut. As one of the top 3 Bantamweights in the UFC, I knew he was capable of dominating this weight division, and he seems poised to do so. His stand up is crisp as we saw with the knockout, but his ground game is excellent as well, as he could have finished the fight with the RNC if he had more time in the first. The knockout punch in round 2 was very impressive. I don't think the Beefcake will have any trouble dispatching of Johnson to win the inaugural UFC Flyweight Championship. 

The Main Event was pretty spectacular. I had high hopes coming in, and it easily surpassed them. Is there anything more exciting in MMA than a guy on the verge of losing a decision finishing a fight in the closing minutes? Alves looked better than I've seen him look since the Koshcheck fight, but Kampmann was game. Alves was rocked by a front kick in the first round, and also ate a massive knee to the head, but recovered and wound up in mount for the final 1:30+ of the first (would have liked to of seen more out of him from the mount though). His stand up was incredibly sharp throughout the 2nd and 3rd rounds, and had he not rushed in for that takedown late in the 3rd would have won an easy decision. Hats off to Kampmann though for seizing the opportunity Pitbull gave to him and locking up that nasty guillotine. I'll definitely be looking forward to both of these guys next fights, and personally I'd love to see Sanchez/Kampmann II, and Alves could get a Mike Pierce or maybe even Sexyama, who despite losing his WW debut looked good against Shields IMO, he just wasn't active enough to score the decision.

Overall, all 4 fights on the main card had me entertained throughout.


----------



## Myers

I got home and watched the whole event, except since it was on the DVR, I missed the third round of Kampmann/Alves 

Mighty Mouse got lucky tonight, interesting to see a judge give a 10-10 round.


----------



## McQueen

According to the UFC Facebook page the Johnson/McCall fight was just declared a draw and they'll have a rematch.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

How was it a draw? One of the judges 10-8'd the 3rd for McCall? Either way, win for the fans to see those two fight again, it was a fun fight to watch. (Y)


----------



## Rush

Yeah, commission fucked up and it was meant to go to 4th, sudden death round (poor name choice for a fight imo). Someone better get suspended for that mistake.

^ i assume that another one of the judges either scored it with a 10-10 or had a 10-8 final round.

Apparently Noke blew out his knee round 1 and still went 3 rounds. Pretty good effort, even if he did lose the fight.

I'm kind of annoyed tbh, didn't get tickets for this card as i was meant to have a cricket game on. Last game before the finals, 3 spots still up for grabs so its important. Rain washed it out today, so i could have gone after all. :sad:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> Yeah, commission fucked up and it was meant to go to 4th, sudden death round (poor name choice for a fight imo). Someone better get suspended for that mistake.
> 
> ^ i assume that another one of the judges either scored it with a 10-10 or had a 10-8 final round.
> 
> Apparently Noke blew out his knee round 1 and still went 3 rounds. Pretty good effort, even if he did lose the fight.
> 
> I'm kind of annoyed tbh, didn't get tickets for this card as i was meant to have a cricket game on. Last game before the finals, 3 spots still up for grabs so its important. Rain washed it out today, so i could have gone after all. :sad:


I didn't watch the undercard, but that's impressive as fuck to go 2+ rounds after a major knee injury. That's too bad about not attending, too. I've only been to one UFC Event (UFC 86- Rampage/Forrest) and it's a great experience


----------



## Jobbed_Out

The undercard was fairly good, alot of finishes.


----------



## Noel

Typical of this kind of card, I couldn't give a rats ass about any of it except seeing the Flyweight tourny, yet I go away thinking what an awesome card it was. On a side note, that Jon Jones promo they had was amazing.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

> UFC on FX 2: Alves vs. Kampmann brought in a reported 14,537 attendees for a live gate of $2.2 million. This makes last night the most successful of all Fight Night events in the company's history, according to officials.
> 
> This is just the latest in a growing line of success stories that the UFC has enjoyed from trips to Sydney. In 2011, UFC 127 had the largest crowd in company history for a UFC event outside of North America. Also, 2010's UFC 110 had the second-largest non-North American crowd to see an event.
> 
> The top-five attendance marks in UFC Fight Night history are as follows:
> 1. "UFC on FX 2: Alves vs. Kampmann" – ($2,200,000)
> 2. "UFC Fight Night 24: Davis vs. Nogueira" – 14,212 ($1,182,850)
> 3. "UFC Fight Night 18: Condit vs. Kampmann" – 10,267 ($626,077)
> 4. "UFC Fight Night 19: Diaz vs. Guillard" – 9,490 ($577,997)
> 5. "UFC on Versus 6: Cruz vs. Johnson" – 9,380 ($706,775)
> 
> Source: MMAJunkie


This is a great gate for just a fight night card.


----------



## Dark Church

What a crazy and awesome night of fights. Kampmann pulled one out of his ass and it was awesome. Benavidez is a beast but I think part of it is that Urushitani sucks like most Japanese MMA fighters do. McCall/Johnson was a great fight I had it 29-28 McCall giving him the first and third. I was close to a 10-8 third though and wouldn't have argued a 29-27 for McCall. Glad to see a rematch rather than Johnson winning a fight he didn't win.I think it is time for Philippou to fight a name at 185. Ed Herman could be a very good opponent for him since both guys are on three fight win streaks and are close in rank.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

McCall definitely won in my eyes tbh.. Although I ain't unhappy Johnson won!
But a rematch now, will be frickin awesome


----------



## RKing85

Tate/Rousey tonight. I am pumped for this one! I'm going with Ronda via armbar late in the first round.


----------



## Rush

Tate via KO, round 1


----------



## Walls

I hope Tate beats her down. Rousey was cunty at the weigh ins too.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rousey by arm bar, haters will be irate


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Well this opener has been a snoozer. Not sure where they found this can to fight Souza 

good, he just finished him


----------



## Rush

That was garbage from Souza. Should have subbed that guy round 1.


----------



## Liam Miller

Walls said:


> I hope Tate beats her down. Rousey was cunty at the weigh ins too.


I thought the sonnen fans would love her.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> That was garbage from Souza. Should have subbed that guy round 1.


Agreed. 

Also time for Scott Smith to retire. This is 5 or 6 straight Ls


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Very impressed with Sayers. He easily defeats Scott Smith with a guillotine choke. Scott Smith gets cut after this fight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm going to make her bleed her own blood. Anchorman reference lol


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

oh how I hate Paul Daley


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nice round for Misaki


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Misaki is a samurai, warrior, fighter, etc. He is not going to let a little blood stop him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

29-28 Misaki took the first two, and arguably took the 3rd but I'll go ahead and assume the big elbow that cut Misaki gave Daley the 3rd. If PD gets this decision I'll be a little pissed\

whew. I got nervous when they said SD, but they got it right


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Very good fight. I am a bit bias here because I enjoy seeing Paul Daley lose so screw him.


----------



## Rush

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'm going to make her bleed her own blood. Anchorman reference lol


Dodgeball reference you mean.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> 29-28 Misaki took the first two, and arguably took the 3rd but I'll go ahead and assume the big elbow that cut Misaki gave Daley the 3rd. If PD gets this decision I'll be a little pissed\
> 
> whew. I got nervous when they said SD, but they got it right


i gave Misaki the fight so i'm glad he got the decision.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> Dodgeball reference you mean.
> 
> 
> 
> i gave Misaki the fight so i'm glad he got the decision.


Doh! Dodgeball indeed.

oh snap Ronda's pissed off irl now son. She'sa fuck this bitch up


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

This should be a fun fight, but neither guy can fuck with Gilbert Melendez. I want Melendez in the UFC LW division, so many great fights could be had.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Noons ground game is sad. El Nino's commentary has been the highlight of this fight lol


----------



## Rush

Mauro: What did you you think about your performance?

Thomson: It was SHIT

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Now we will see Gilbert Melendez vs Josh Thomson III. I pick Melendez to win that fight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Smith_Jensen said:


> Now we will see Gilbert Melendez vs Josh Thomson III. I pick Melendez to win that fight.


El Nino all day


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

SNAPPED IT

RONDA FUCKING ROUSEY BABY! BADDEST BITCH


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Ronda wins via ARMBAR. Sarah Kaufmann's arm is next!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Smith_Jensen said:


> Ronda wins via ARMBAR. Sarah Kaufmann's arm is next!


Why on God's green Earth did Tate not tap sooner? Come on, live to fight another day. That shit is mangled now


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Unlike Kaufman, Ronda Rousey finish fights.


----------



## Rmx820

Zero fucks given by Rousey.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

That was awesome. ROUSEY HATERS WHERE YOU AT


----------



## Rush

I hate her because she's a cunt, not because she isn't legit as a fighter. With the post fight stuff she is definitely still a cunt but i value my arms so i'd never say it if i was within a 20 metre radius


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

She's right though. Tate did put her head against hers first, and then cried about it after saying Ronda should be fined. It was weak shit, Ronda's just calling a spade a spade.


----------



## Dark Storm

That whole show barring Thompson's fight was fantastic.

What a brutal finish to the main event! Tate was a fool to hold on for so long, that was all kinds of over well before she tapped.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Ronda Rousey is the new face of women's MMA. Screw Gina Carano.


----------



## C-Cool

Tate should have considered the health of her arm, and tapped out sooner. Ronda cares not for your limbs. Next time, be wary of that.

Get well soon, I guess.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

C-Cool said:


> Tate should have considered the health of her arm, and tapped out sooner. Ronda cares not for your limbs. Next time, be wary of that.
> 
> Get well soon, I guess.


Ronda learned her lesson the first time she went easy on an arm. She is going for the snap as soon as she can now, so bitches better adjust accordingly and tap before it happens.


----------



## Rush

Smith_Jensen said:


> Ronda Rousey is the new face of women's MMA. Screw Gina Carano.


Carano hasn't fought for 2 and a half years she's irrelenvant in MMA atm



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Ronda learned her lesson the first time she went easy on an arm. She is going for the snap as soon as she can now, so bitches better adjust accordingly and tap before it happens.


Nah first time it hyperextended and it gave Tate the time to spin out. She was trapped with better technique with the 2nd one.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler




----------



## Smith_Jensen

Dolph'sZiggler said:


>


Tap or Snap. Miesha Tate chose snap.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

she sure did


----------



## McQueen

God thats one of the sickest armbars i've ever seen.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Holy fucking shit!


----------



## Myers

Rhonda Rousey is the Frank Mir of women's MMA, she takes limbs home.


----------



## T-C

Rousey is just tremendous, talked the shit and backed it up in a big way.


----------



## Rush

Need Rousey to have a kid with Toquinho. That kid would have your arms and legs in pieces.


----------



## Stormbringer

Damn good fight. And what's better is that both women did good. Ans on top of that both women are attractive so you don't have to worry about the Cyborg effect where everyone is turned off.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I think Benson Henderson will be Lightweight champion for a long time to come. Pettis won't be able to beat him, Edgar can't beat him in a rematch, I don't believe in Nate Diaz style against Cowboy enough to beat Henderson, and Gilbert Melendez would only look good for a few minutes then Henderson would take over and win by submission or unanimous decision.

I say Grey Maynard could be the only guy that could beat Henderson but after losing to Edgar it's gonna still take a few fights before he could earn another title shot.


----------



## RKing85

Both women's fights last night were outstanding!!!

Can't wait for Rousey vs Kaufmann.


----------



## Tony Tornado

Watched Strikeforce for the first time. Ronda Rousey is amazing. WWE should look at this and learn how to develop women. Rousey is the one that's smart, sexy and powerful.

Did anyone see that Sailing guy fight Bowling? I can't believe I was rooting for him. Turns out he's a neo-nazi child rapist.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I think Benson Henderson will be Lightweight champion for a long time to come. Pettis won't be able to beat him, Edgar can't beat him in a rematch, I don't believe in Nate Diaz style against Cowboy enough to beat Henderson, and Gilbert Melendez would only look good for a few minutes then Henderson would take over and win by submission or unanimous decision.
> 
> I say Grey Maynard could be the only guy that could beat Henderson but after losing to Edgar it's gonna still take a few fights before he could earn another title shot.


Okay...

1) Pettis already has a victory over Henderson and his striking is far better and far more crisp than Bendo's. Henderson has a wrestling advantage but i can see it going either way. 
2) Edgar's style can beat anyone on its day, saying he won't have any chance in a rematch is asinine. Edgar has epic heart + the skill to back that up.
3) It would depend on if Diaz comes in like he has recently or not. Would be a decent enough fight and if the fight gets to the ground Nate is a threat off his back.
4) Melendez is a beast and there is no way Henderson would submit him. I can see him grinding a decision but not a sub win.


----------



## Dark Storm

`Did anyone else think Kaufmann looked a bit spooked or scared after watching Rousey win?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dark Storm said:


> `Did anyone else think Kaufmann looked a bit spooked or scared after watching Rousey win?


http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/3/3/2843303/sarah-kaufman-post-fight-interview

She was talking shit after. 'Canadians like to fight, Americans like to talk'

Ronda's going to own her ass and I'm going to love it. She better practice tapping out quickly if she values the use of her arm


----------



## Dark Storm

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/3/3/2843303/sarah-kaufman-post-fight-interview
> 
> She was talking shit after. 'Canadians like to fight, Americans like to talk'
> 
> Ronda's going to own her ass and I'm going to love it. She better practice tapping out quickly if she values the use of her arm


There was some point right after the fight, the camera panned to her seat, and before she realized, started waving and smiling, it looked(to me at least) like she had a real "Oh shit.... what the fuck am I gonna do?!" look going on.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dark Storm said:


> There was some point right after the fight, the camera panned to her seat, and before she realized, started waving and smiling, it looked(to me at least) like she had a real "Oh shit.... what the fuck am I gonna do?!" look going on.


Tate had the same look at the weigh ins and before the fight. Don't be scared homie, just tap before she snaps it. I'll never understand why these chicks feel the need to let her break their arm instead of just doing the smart thing when they are clearly caught. It's not like they are Renzo Gracie or Big Nog who have a reputation of being the best BJJ practitioners in the world to uphold. It's the difference between being in the gym tomorrow if you want to be and having a fight in 3-4 months, and having surgery and being out for 6-12 months.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Anyone notice the neo nazi on the undercard? 

http://theflyingkneemma.com/2012/03...lleged-criminal-background-of-brandon-saling/
http://bjpenn.com/mmanews/2012/03/0...-last-night-investigation-underway-16189.html

well

Two Noble County men are facing first-degree felony rape charges following an investigation by the Noble County Sheriff’s Office into the weekend disappearance of a 12-year-old girl and her 13-year-old sister. According to Noble County Sheriff Landon T. Smith, the girls parents had allowed them to go to an all-night birthday party at a friend’s house in Monroe County last Friday. According to reports, the girls left the party with the suspects. Brandon C. Saling, 18, Summerfield, and James T. Allen, 18, Sarahsville were each charged with rape of a person under 13 years old, a first-degree felony.


----------



## Noel

Gives me goosebumps every time I see it, whoever shot that guillotine from that angle deserves a payrise.

Mega pumped for Bones vs Rashad.


----------



## Rush

yeah i said that when it happened, Kaufmann looked scared shitless.


----------



## Ray

Check it guys. Watch it from the 13 minute mark. This interview has REALLY gotten me hyped for 145.





"I hope you never fall" - Evans

"You hope I never fall??? We fighting in April." - Jones

:lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

If Big Country gets 100k likes on his new facebook page in two weeks he will drop to LHW lmao

http://www.facebook.com/RoyNelsonUFC

I'm dying to see this. He's already up to 31k! GO GO GO Like it now


----------



## Rush

Tate has no broken bones in her arm but she's got to get an MRI to check the damage. Surely a dislocation but no break (called that :mark


----------



## Heel

That was the most brutal armbar I've ever seen. Love that Rousey still buried Tate a bit after the fight even though she'd fucked her arm up.


----------



## Stormbringer

I think she was speaking from the heart. If someone wants to get in your face and then bitch cause you weren't scared, they need to be taken down a peg.


----------



## Dark Storm

DX-Superkick said:


> I think she was speaking from the heart. If someone wants to get in your face and then bitch cause you weren't scared, they need to be taken down a peg.


Exactly!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> Okay...
> 
> 1) Pettis already has a victory over Henderson and his striking is far better and far more crisp than Bendo's. Henderson has a wrestling advantage but i can see it going either way.
> 2) Edgar's style can beat anyone on its day, saying he won't have any chance in a rematch is asinine. Edgar has epic heart + the skill to back that up.
> 3) It would depend on if Diaz comes in like he has recently or not. Would be a decent enough fight and if the fight gets to the ground Nate is a threat off his back.
> 4) Melendez is a beast and there is no way Henderson would submit him. I can see him grinding a decision but not a sub win.


1. Clay Guida made Pettis his bitch. Henderson is a different fighter now. He could easily beat Pettis. Pettis really doesn't deserve a title fight at all but I understand UFC's thought process behind the booking of it.
2. Edgar's eye looked like he was attacked by Chimpanzees. I just can't see it.
3. Benson Henderson might not be that much better than Cowboy who lost to Diaz but he has more strength, speed, (the overall physical tools) to find a way to win rounds and win the fight similar to how he beat Frankie Edgar. 
4. Well either way Melendez wouldn't be winning.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Henderson is a stud, but their are a handful of LWs who could potentially beat him. Never speak in absolutes when talking about MMA

The LW division is by far the deepest division going.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I was reading through some news site for MMA and apparently if you get injured in a fight now you'll be suspended for a certain number of days or indefinitely just to repair your injuries. At first I saw Meisha Tate suspended indefinitely and thought she got busted for something but a lot of people on the card besides her were suspended and it was actually because of injuries.


----------



## Myers

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I was reading through some news site for MMA and apparently if you get injured in a fight now you'll be suspended for a certain number of days or indefinitely just to repair your injuries. At first I saw Meisha Tate suspended indefinitely and thought she got busted for something but a lot of people on the card besides her were suspended and it was actually because of injuries.


Athletic State Commissions have been doing for many years now, they can medically suspend anyone for any reason for any amount of time, but they can have their suspension lifted if they have a doctor clears them to fight/train again.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yea Athletic Commissions have been suspending fighters for at least 4 or 5 years now


----------



## Dub

Im guessing the break from ppvs this month is for the focus of UF? Its live,correct?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yea TUF is live but idk if that's why they are taking a break from PPVs


----------



## -Mystery-

Frankie/Bendo II on tap for the summer.

I'm guessing Pettis will get the winner of Miller/Diaz to determine who gets the title shot in the fall.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm pissed about that news. Immediate rematches should be reserved for draws, robberies, or extremely close decisions. Bendo whooping up on Frankie was none of those. I hope Frankie gets finished in devastating fashion


----------



## McQueen

It seems like every title fight these days is "oh we need to do a rematch!" and its getting old. I mean I can understand it in situations like Edgar/Maynard II & III but c'mon.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

McQueen said:


> It seems like every title fight these days is "oh we need to do a rematch!" and its getting old. I mean I can understand it in situations like Edgar/Maynard II & III but c'mon.


Exactly. 

not all bad news though, it looks like my man Nate Diaz is going to be in line for a title shot after he beats the brakes off Jim Miller 

http://www.mmaweekly.com/winner-of-nate-diaz-vs-jim-miller-gets-a-ufc-lighweight-title-shot

that gets me hyped


----------



## Lm2

i so hope rashad beats that cocky mofo jones, jones needs to be humbled, if rashad doesnt do i can see hendo doing it


----------



## Kun10

Jones isn't much cockier than the next guy. I'll admit he sometimes gives an aura of false confidence/arrogance as if he's trying to put it on but he's young and the hate the guy gets is unwarranted.


----------



## McQueen

Rashad seems the more cocky of the two.


----------



## scrilla

according to rashad his jesus shit is fake and it seems p. fake to me.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I hate Jones. I can't even really put my finger on why, he's clearly a great and exciting fighter, but I can't stand the dude. Not that Rashad is much better, here's to hoping Hendo beats the winner of their fight senseless when he gets his title shot


----------



## Ray

145- Evans vs. Jones for the LHW title
146- Dos Santos vs. The Reem for the HW title
147- Sonnen vs. Silva for the MW title
148- Faber vs. Cruz for the BW Title

So that would mean, their probably ta.rgeting the LW title fight for 149...which I'm going to. FUCK YES! Hahahahahahahaha. Doesn't matter who Bendo is fighting, I'm glad I just get to see him fight live


----------



## BDFW

I have no problem with the Bendo/Edgar rematch, I thought Bendo won but some people did score it for Edgar and Edgar did give rematches to both Penn and Maynard.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I hate Jones. I can't even really put my finger on why, he's clearly a great and exciting fighter, but I can't stand the dude. Not that Rashad is much better, here's to hoping Hendo beats the winner of their fight senseless when he gets his title shot


I agree with this, there is something about Jones that I don't like. Maybe it's because he destroyed some LHW fighters I enjoy watching (Shogun, Rampage & Machida), hopefully Rashad wins but highly doubt he will. If Jones destroys Rashad and Henderson, I can't see any other contenders in the LHW division.


----------



## Rush

The reason why there is a break from ppv's is because they cancelled an event in Montreal this month.


----------



## Dark Storm

Agreed about Jones, there's just something I can't explain about him that makes me dislike him.


----------



## Duke Silver

Looks like Chael has finally come to his senses.


----------



## Stormbringer

Chael needs to be in movies as the bad guy. He just exudes heel!


----------



## McQueen

What a tool, but he makes me laugh.


----------



## Lm2

chael will beat anderson in brazil, bank on it


----------



## StarJupes

he wont win, no chance.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

BDFW said:


> I have no problem with the Bendo/Edgar rematch, I thought Bendo won but some people did score it for Edgar and Edgar did give rematches to both Penn and Maynard.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this, there is something about Jones that I don't like. Maybe it's because he destroyed some LHW fighters I enjoy watching (Shogun, Rampage & Machida), hopefully Rashad wins but highly doubt he will. If Jones destroys Rashad and Henderson, I can't see any other contenders in the LHW division.


Silva needs to go to LHW for the rest of his 3 or 4 year career IMO. He has nothing left to prove at MW, and there are no intriguing matchups left for him after he tools Sonnen. 

Jones/Silva would be the biggest PPV seller since UFC 100


----------



## Walls

I love Chael but that sucked. And he will beat Anderson in June, that's already obvious.


----------



## Duke Silver

Velasquez/Mir (No.1 Contender fight)
Bigfoot/Big Country

@ 146 to go along with the title fight.

Now that's a heavyweight division.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

World Wide said:


> Velasquez/Mir (No.1 Contender fight)
> Bigfoot/Big Country
> 
> @ 146 to go along with the title fight.
> 
> Now that's a heavyweight division.


Big Country's last fight at HW

seriously though, that card just went from meh to amazing


----------



## Ray

Lookin forward to 146 now. In fact, the next 4 PPV's look REALLY good the way their shaping up. Of course that could all change with some injuries, although I really hope not.


----------



## Lm2

146 is going be a great card, three big heavyweight fights


----------



## Ray

legendmaker2 said:


> 146 is going be a great card, three big heavyweight fights


Indeed. Nelson vs. Big Foot might grind out the whole 3 rounds, but the Velasquez/Mir & Reem/Santos bouts both scream early knockout finish.


----------



## Noel

Werdum is scheduled to fight Mike Russow. I know Russow's on a sick streak at the moment but I can't help but think that this fight was booked for him rather than Werdum. Werdum doesn't have much to gain from this fight even with a finish, especially after his awesome performance against Big Country. The logical thing would be for Werdum to face Mark Hunt. Hunt's got to fight a top ground worker eventually so they can't really just have him go against other heavy hitters.

Can't help but think the UFC short-changed Werdum in this one.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Mike Russow is a can crusher. Werdum will clown him and gain nothing from it. 

As far as Hunt, idk about being ready for Werdum yet. Mark Hunt/Russow would have made a lot more sense than Russow/Werdum. Hell I think Bigfoot Silva/Hunt would have made more sense than Silva/Big Country. Hunt will probably get screwed and end up fighting a Pat Barry or Stephan Struve of the world


----------



## Noel

Bigfoot still has a wicked ground game, you can't have Hunt sidestepping anyone with an ounce of BJJ or Wrestling experience forever. I think the UFC are trying to make him more marketable right now with primarily standup guys but the day is obviously going to come when he needs to fight a grappler and his reverse wrestling will need to be tested once again.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I agree, that's why I said a fight with Silva would have made sense. I just don't think a 3 fight win streak against a couple of bums and Kongo should have him ready for Werdum, who is IMO the #5 HW in the UFC after the 4 guys fighting at 146. He is so well rounded it's scary


----------



## Rush

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Mike Russow is a can crusher. Werdum will clown him and gain nothing from it.
> 
> As far as Hunt, idk about being ready for Werdum yet. Mark Hunt/Russow would have made a lot more sense than Russow/Werdum. Hell I think Bigfoot Silva/Hunt would have made more sense than Silva/Big Country. Hunt will probably get screwed and end up fighting a Pat Barry or Stephan Struve of the world


Hunt doesn't deserve a fight better than Barry or Struve and a fight with Barry stylistically is perfect for Hunt.


----------



## McQueen

Hunt vs Pat Barry would be such a fun fight to watch.


----------



## -Mystery-

I think Ariel said Hunt is fighting Struve next.


----------



## RKing85

maybe Lavar Johnson can fight Hunt after Lavar beats up on Pat Barry.

Bellator season 6 kicking off tonight! I love Bellator. TOurnaments are awesome.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Hunt will KO Barry or Struve in R1


----------



## Dub

Anyone watching TUF live? Dana on commentary is interesting.


----------



## Rickey

Yeah I was switching between TUF and Bellator 60. TUF...16 fights in one night...thank you so much!


----------



## Rickey

Justin Lawrence!


----------



## Jobbed_Out

Surprised that the TUF live is actually live here too, early saturday afternoon most likely won't get many viewers though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Oh mah goodness


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Such a great talent in last night TUF. Even Mazagatti doing his awful stuff make last night not-watchable. Really interested in this season.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Oh mah goodness


That was disgusting. Referee did a por job letting Warren recieve that punishment. That ref shouldn't be near MMA anymore.


----------



## Ray

Anyone maybe want to give more real fight examples as to why Mazzagati is so horrible? Shit's hillarious :lmao


----------



## FoxSteiner

*Hey Folks, I'm not much into MMA, just have watched some matches, and I saw TUF S13, slowly gettin into it^^
My Question is: do you guys just watch all the Matches&enjoy it, or do u have certain "favourites" and just follow their Matches? I was always wondering, becuase I don't see a regularity from the Fighter. Everytime I've watched a UFC PPV, there have been always different Fighters on...*


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

If you're refering to the TUF, you should watch every fight. Giving the fact that every week consist in one or two fights, the fights are must-seen in every episode (even though there are some of them that are boring as fuck).

And if you're refering to PPV card or Free cards on TV, I watch the preliminaries and the main card. There are some cards which the undercard it's a lot better than the main card (UFC on FOX 2, for example) and also because you can watch the fighter starting from the bottom making a name from himself until they reach more importance in the company. But, of course, there are some fighters who I root of them as a fan and I follow them more than others.


----------



## Noel

It's definitely worth watching all of a card, including the Prelims (which normally air on Facebook by the way, but I think they're also coming to FX now). The beauty of MMA is that the wide range of fighting styles make each fight different. And because it's multiple disciplines rolled into one sport, rather than say Boxing where typically the better fights will naturally be at the top of the card. You could have a BJJ master fighting on the first fight of the night because it's only his 4th professional MMA fight or something.

It's typically the co/main event that will garner my interest for the PPV, but I'll always watch the whole thing because you'll end up missing an amazing fight.


----------



## seancarleton77

Mazzagati waits until your heart stops before he jumps in to save you, but he's great compared to that ref at the Bellator show. If either one of those guys is referee in a fight and a heel hook is looked in the recipient is going on the shelf for 4 to 6 months.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Charisma and Wonderwall pretty much said it. The main event garners interest but watching the undercard fights are def worth it. Most of those guys are young and hungry looking for and hoping to get a shot in the big time to make the big money and one day become world champion. Alot of times the main events and co-main event fizzle out because they're big name fighters who have been on top for a while and want to stay there so they fight smart not hard. I feel usually the undercard is more worth it than the main event.


----------



## Walls

The ref from that Bellator show needs to stop being a ref ASAP. It was fucking ridiculous how long that fight went on, it would have been stopped at least 4 different times in the UFC that I could count, even with Mazzagati.


----------



## Noel

I always find Mazzagati stops fights too soon rather than letting them go on for too long. I think it's safe to say in my opinion that Herb Dean is the best referee out there right now, it's only recently that he messed up on a Strikeforce card (I forget which) from when I've been watching MMA, he generally knows when a fighter is fucked or not. 

Big John is definitely up there though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> I always find Mazzagati stops fights too soon rather than letting them go on for too long. I think it's safe to say in my opinion that Herb Dean is the best referee out there right now, it's only recently that he messed up on a Strikeforce card (I forget which) from when I've been watching MMA, he generally knows when a fighter is fucked or not.
> 
> Big John is definitely up there though.


No doubt in my mind that Dean and McCarthy are the two best. Coincidence that they are the best refs in the world and they just so happen to be trainers/fighters themselves? I think not.


----------



## seancarleton77

Gene LeBell is a great judge, it is no coincidence indeed, fighters know fighters, at least smart ones, I would not hire Chris Leben to do anything that involves thinking.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I heard Patrick Cote is getting into judging. Once we get more ex-fighters into judging, it should improve exponentially


----------



## Proc

Just saw the Pat Curran vs. Joe Warren fight.







I understand Warren is known for his chin, but this is just bad.

Can't believe how the ref handled the situation.

Anyone got a health-update on Warren? I read something about a concussion... If that's it, he was lucky imo.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I heard on MMAUncensored that Richardo Almeida is also getting into judging. I think its great that former fighters who know all aspects of the game get involved in the judging game and hopefully guys like Cecil Peoples lose there jobs.


----------



## RKing85

I have seen no evidence what so ever that former mma fighters are better judges than others. Bill Mahood scored Elkins/Omigawa for Elkins for example. Lance Gibson is the best, but he actually got in shit with the commission cause he scored some rounds 10-10.

And as the old saying going, the top 10% of the card draws in 90% of the business.


----------



## nazzac

I personally think Josh Rosenthal is the best ref. Don't recall him getting anything wrong


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publish/UFC_2/article_12764.shtml

Attorney for Nick Diaz argues he shouldn't face discipline for positive UFC 143 drug test for marijuana metabolites


I really hope his lawyer can pull this off.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publish/UFC_2/article_12764.shtml
> 
> Attorney for Nick Diaz argues he shouldn't face discipline for positive UFC 143 drug test for marijuana metabolites
> 
> 
> I really hope his lawyer can pull this off.


I am not an attorney or anything but I think Diaz's attorney has a case. However, I won't blame the commission if they decide to uphold the suspension.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I think the way the rules are written they would be hard pressed to win this appeal (the commission). This could get sticky quickly for them, and if they do decide to uphold it I would assume Diaz's lawyer will be taking them to court. It's probably in there best interest to admit defeat and fix the rules so this loophole can't be used in the future.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Between the Diaz and Rampage stuff I'm full. Friday, come on quickly. Need TUF right now.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

> As part of legal action against the web site www.greenfeedz.com, which streamed UFC 130 to 142 illegally and was threatened with legal action, Zuffa was able to obtain e-mail addresses, user names, and each individual event streamed as well as IP addresses of everyone who watched an event through that web site and will be legally going after the individual consumers for copyright violations.


Source: Bloody Elbow

Thoughts?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Anyone who signs up for a streaming site is a moron and deserves what they get


----------



## Myers

They won't be able to do much if anything to those that paid for the stream, just the user that streamed it.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

The sad thing is that right here in South America we don't have any posibilities to watch the UFC in the TV. Yeah, we got something with awfuls commentators in spanish but we didn't have the sound of the entrances, Bruce Buffer's introduction, when they hit the mat, etc., therefore the stream is something really useful.

I need to live in the USA ASAP, lol.


----------



## Dub

> On UFC Tonight, it was announced that Rampage Jackson would have his final UFC fight on his contract against Mauricio "Shogun" Rua. No date was announced for the fight.


Crazy.


----------



## Myers

I am really looking forward to that fight, I just have this feeling Rampage will come in uninspired and will just collect a paycheck.


----------



## Rush

Hopefully Shogun blasts him into the middle of next year.


----------



## Ray

DubC said:


> Crazy.


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :mark: :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Shogun will fuck Rampage up lol. Maybe Rampage will start caring again when he goes to DREAM


----------



## Smith_Jensen

History will repeat itself. Shogun will knock Rampage out again.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Hopefully Shogun blasts him into the middle of next year.


This

Realistically, he will win by Decision because Rampage isn't going to win. I've been reading everything Rampage has been saying as of late and fucking christ, if everything he says is true then he gets injured way too often. But good, get this big childish bitch out of the UFC for good. Let him go box so no one will watch him again.

I read the other day that Jones wants to avoid fighting Silva and would like to be mentored by him. Imagine a Jon Jones that trains at Jackson's and then on top of that is mentored by Silva? Jesus Christ. I still want them to fight though, and the sooner the better for Silva because as time goes on the likelihood of Jones beating him increases dramatically. Speaking of Silva, he says he wants to fight for another 10 years, which is insane to think about. The only people giving him any trouble on the horizon imo are Sonnen, Jones and maybe GSP. If he does want to fight for another 10 years, I see no way he doesn't go to 205, something he should have done awhile ago.


----------



## seancarleton77

Show Jackson a little respect. He may behave like an erratic child and may be mentally unstable, but he put his ass on the line many times for us. I do disagree with most of the things Rampage has said as of late, but the man is no bitch.


----------



## Loopee

I'm just saying, Bisping will give Silva a good fight and I will stick by that.

Sucks the people watching it are being sued lol.

But erm...I can't get into this TUF.


----------



## Rush

Bisping? are you having a laugh mate? He'd get murked by Silva.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> This
> 
> Realistically, he will win by Decision because Rampage isn't going to win. I've been reading everything Rampage has been saying as of late and fucking christ, if everything he says is true then he gets injured way too often. But good, get this big childish bitch out of the UFC for good. Let him go box so no one will watch him again.
> 
> I read the other day that Jones wants to avoid fighting Silva and would like to be mentored by him. Imagine a Jon Jones that trains at Jackson's and then on top of that is mentored by Silva? Jesus Christ. I still want them to fight though, and the sooner the better for Silva because as time goes on the likelihood of Jones beating him increases dramatically. Speaking of Silva, he says he wants to fight for another 10 years, which is insane to think about. The only people giving him any trouble on the horizon imo are Sonnen, Jones and maybe GSP. If he does want to fight for another 10 years, I see no way he doesn't go to 205, something he should have done awhile ago.


Jones/Silva Silva/GSP and anything similar to it won't happen. Dana is scared of super fights


----------



## Dark Church

Dana isn't scared of super fights (see GSP/Penn 2) he isn't going to hold up divisions though anymore to make one. Jones and Silva both have contender's to fight. Dana also heavily pushed for Edgar/Also even when Edgar was champion so how is he afraid of super fights?


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Mark Hunt vs Stefan Struve has just been added to UFC 148.

Here is the UFC 148 card:

MAIN CARD (pay-per-view)
Champ Junior Dos Santos vs. Alistair Overeem (for heavyweight title)
Frank Mir vs. Cain Velasquez
Roy Nelson vs. Antonio Silva
Shane Del Rosario vs. Gabriel Gonzaga
Mark Hunt vs. Stefan Struve

PRELIMINARY CARD
Edson Barboza vs. Evan Dunham
Dan Hardy vs. Duane "Bang" Ludwig
Diego Brandao vs. Darren Elkins
C.B. Dollaway vs. Jason "Mayhem" Miller
Kyle Kingsbury vs. Glover Teixeira
Paul Sass vs. Jacob Volkmann

Thoughts on the main card being a all heavyweight card?


----------



## Noel

That card is ridiculously good to be honest. I'm interested in all 5 of the main card HW fights. Looking forward to seeing Brandao blitz Elkins, think we're about to see Dan Hardy's last fight in the UFC, and it's quite obvious that Mayhem has been given a fight he should theoretically walk through easily to build his stock back up, I see yet another fight with Dollaway on the floor with him also being cut.


----------



## Walls

146 is fucking amazing, from top to bottom. Looking forward to Ludwig cutting Hardy out of the UFC and hopefully Mayhem has a better showing this time around. Also, Hunt may murder Struve.



seancarleton77 said:


> Show Jackson a little respect. He may behave like an erratic child and may be mentally unstable, but he put his ass on the line many times for us. I do disagree with most of the things Rampage has said as of late, but the man is no bitch.


I respect Rampage for what he's done in the sport but to say he isn't a man child who cannot take any form of criticism whatsoever would be a lie. He's a big bitch who thinks he's worth more than he is. Dan Henderson had this same attitude and Dana told him to hit the bricks, same as he is with Rampage. Dana knows there is some money left in Rampage/Shogun 2 and wants to squeeze what little left he can out of the big bitch and good for him for doing so.


----------



## seancarleton77

Talk shit about Rampage's lack of impressive performances and his bullshit talk but leave Dan Henderson the fuck alone! If UFC hadn't been released Hendo they would have got some great fights and a legitimate Light Heavyweight top contender, and we haven't had that in a long time. Henderson was worth what he wanted, and he proved it by going through Strikeforce like nothing, same thing he did to Fish 'n Chips.


----------



## RKing85

That's the 146 card for clarification, not 148.

Lighter weight guys always put on great fights, but heavyweights are heavyweights!

And anyone who watches Ultimate Fighter over Bellator on Friday nights is not a MMA fan. They are only a UFC fan. Bellator blows TUF out of the water.


----------



## Walls

seancarleton77 said:


> Talk shit about Rampage's lack of impressive performances and his bullshit talk but leave Dan Henderson the fuck alone! If UFC hadn't been released Hendo they would have got some great fights and a legitimate Light Heavyweight top contender, and we haven't had that in a long time. Henderson was worth what he wanted, and he proved it by going through Strikeforce like nothing, same thing he did to Fish 'n Chips.


Hendo is an egotistical douche and always has been. He's right up there with Hughes as far as smugness goes. I too respect what Dan has done for the sport, same as Rampage, but I think they are both douche nozzles.


----------



## Rush

RKing85 said:


> That's the 146 card for clarification, not 148.
> 
> Lighter weight guys always put on great fights, but heavyweights are heavyweights!
> 
> And anyone who watches Ultimate Fighter over Bellator on Friday nights is not a MMA fan. They are only a UFC fan. Bellator blows TUF out of the water.


i don't watch either 8*D

but thats due to the time difference down here. I'm out and about on a saturday when bellator gets shown so i have to download or watch it another time and i haven't watched TUF in ages. Its an outplayed concept now, i'd prefer to see these guys fighting in Strikeforce trying to earn their way into the UFC that way.


----------



## Walls

I still watch TUF, more out of habit now than anything else. They need to revamp it completely, making it live doesn't change shit for me.


----------



## Dub

Walls said:


> I still watch TUF, more out of habit now than anything else. They need to revamp it completely, making it live doesn't change shit for me.


Agree. My God was the commentary a bored.


----------



## Walls

I didn't mind Cruz's commentary because what he was saying was correct but Dana and Faber annoyed me. But I get annoyed just looking at Faber, let alone listening to him.


----------



## Myers

They weren't there for commentary, just to analyze the fighters. They had them mic'd, but it was just to hear them converse among each other.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> I didn't mind Cruz's commentary because what he was saying was correct but Dana and Faber annoyed me. But I get annoyed just looking at Faber, let alone listening to him.


I fucking hate Cruz. He talks like a girl and is a smug bastard. Faber is the shit


----------



## Noel

Roger Gracie dropping to Middleweight, but also joining Blackhouse MMA. Awesome decision imo, being able to train his (pretty much non-existent) striking with Anderson and Machida will do wonders for his game.


----------



## Walls

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I fucking hate Cruz. He talks like a girl and is a smug bastard. Faber is the shit


Oh I'm quite positive Cruz is in the closet, for sure. He's very feminine, it's amusing. But I love to watch Cruz fight and I like his style. Faber can suck a dick.


I just read an article where the UFC's attorney stated that if you download anything from them, then basically you're not a true fan. That's complete and utter bullshit and this bothers me. I download it because I have no other means to watch what I love the most. Dana has been saying shit recently as well that ticks me off. On the one hand, I see his point of view. He wants you to pay for his product, I get it. But it's not that simple and he knows that. With this economy, not everyone can afford $50 a month (60 for HD) and sometimes more than once a month as well. I know I can't and a shit ton of other people can't either but we still love the UFC and the sport in general and support it in other ways. I know I've bought all 3 UFC games, brand new on release day, so far. I've bought a few Blu-Rays as well. So I do what I can. If I could afford it, I absolutely would buy every ppv. Also, I don't have cable, so to watch all the FN's and TUF, I have to download them. 

Also, Dana has made a fuck ton of money off the UFC and that's with piracy. Part of me thinks he's being a greedy cunt at times, while at others I see his point of view. Random I know, but this has been bothering me for awhile.


----------



## T-C

Faber is a dick who acts like a baby, I hope Cruz decisions the shit out of him again and he never gets near a title shot again.


----------



## Noel

I'll pay for cards when I can and when I find them interesting. The heavyweight card for instance, I'll buy that because from top to bottom I'm interested in all fights. But should I just not watch all the other PPV's I'm not interested in enough to pay money for? Hell no, I'm jumping straight on my private tracker and downloading that shit. If I couldn't download the cards I can't afford / don't grab my interest, I'd be much less of a fan because I wouldn't be exposed to most up and coming fighters and the actual product itself.

Piracy is a double-edged sword in that sense.


----------



## Walls

Indeed it is. Apparently soon Dana will be on Rogan's podcast to talk about all this piracy shit and SOPPA. Interesting, considering they have opposing views on the subject. Joe thinks that streaming sites should be shut down because they make money off the ads on the site but he understands why some people have to download it and admitted if he was in the same situation he would too. So it will be interesting to see how that opinion changes, if at all, with Dana sitting in front of him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

If Rogan bitches out with Dana I'll be really disappointed in him. I doubt it happens though, Joe is Joe, he'll give his opinion and put Dana in his place.


----------



## Walls

I don't necessarily think he will change his stance on the issue but I think with Dana he will tip toe around it a bit, and he most definitely won't bitch Dana out because 1. That wouldn't be a wise career move and 2. Joe just isn't like that. Rogan has stated numerous times on various podcasts that you can't stop the internet and he doesn't care if people download his shit or not, it just means more people get his product. He's also stated numerous times that he remembers what it was like to have no money and he would absolutely download the shows if he were in the same position so he could see them. What he has a problem with is the streaming sites that are making money off the events by making money off the advertising. I agree with Rogan.

But I also see Dana's side of it, it's a double edged sword. I understand that he wants to make money off his product and all, but like I said before another part of me thinks he's being a greedy cunt by trying to put people in jail and shit for this when he's already made a fuck ton of money and that was with piracy all along the way. How much do you need, really? But at the end of the day, I'm just a fan who has no other means of watching the product that I love. I try to support them whenever I can and do my part.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Anybody watch Bellator? Their MW tourney is pretty entertaining


----------



## Myers

That was a sick flying knee knockout!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> That was a sick flying knee knockout!


Yea that was nasty. I'm pulling for Rogers but I don't like his chances. Santos was impressive against the Arm Collector and that 23 year old Russian looks pretty good as well with his boxing & GnP. 

Falcao is still the favorite in my book though. He is a mean guy.


----------



## RKing85

Bellator > Ultimate Fighter on Friday nights.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

RKing85 said:


> Bellator > Ultimate Fighter on Friday nights.


I agree. I DVR'd TUF but haven't watched it yet. 

Next week should be good with the LW Tourney getting underway and the S5 HW final


----------



## T-C

Great move by Cruz, made Fber and his team look weak as hell


----------



## Myers

I do like the Live format for the show so far, I also liked that fans of Faber and Cruz were able to tweet them their picks for the show before the coaches made their teams.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I laughed so hard when all of the Faber's bitches where screaming after every kick Cruikshank throw but they went silent when Vick KO'ed Cruikshank :lmao

I really like the live format.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I was disappointed that Vick caught Shank with that knee. Quite obvious that Cruikshank was head and shoulders ahead of Vick, but that's life.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Guida vs Maynard - UFC on FX 4 Main Event. June 22 in Atlantic City.
Franklin vs Lee - UFC 148. July 7 at Las Vegas, MGM Grand Garden Arena.*

Awesome.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Guida vs Maynard does nothing for me. Franklin/Le should be fun though


----------



## Ray

Save Us.Charisma said:


> *Guida vs Maynard - UFC on FX 4 Main Event. June 22 in Atlantic City.
> Franklin vs Lee - UFC 148. July 7 at Las Vegas, MGM Grand Garden Arena.*
> 
> Awesome.


Good to see Maynard back in action. It'll be interesting to see if he has the common "post-title loss downtime" or if he gets back up and kills shit like he was doing before.

As for Le vs. Franklin, that should be a great encounter. Faber vs. Cruz II and Le vs. a returning Franklin looks like a great card.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Michael Bisping Vs. Tim Boetsch Reportedly Added To UFC 148

Source: http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/3/19/2884682/ufc-148-michael-bisping-vs-tim-boetsch-mma-news


----------



## Walls

Guida is going to get smashed. I don't see how he wins that fight. Franklin/Le will be an entertaining fight.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Really pulling for Guida but I just don't think he can do it. Though they said the same thing about Edgar 4 times and his heart pulled through. Come ON Guida... 

Franklin back at MW is interesting... with his losses to Silva and his age, I didn't think we'd ever see him drop back down. I honestly would have rather seen him vs. Rampage than Rampage/Shogun and Franklin/Le. Should be decent though.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Guida probably has no chance of winning but he's been fighting opponent the level of Grey Maynard for his entire career now (although he loses most of the time) so this fight does make sense.


----------



## BDFW

T3H~L3X said:


> I honestly would have rather seen him vs. Rampage than Rampage/Shogun and Franklin/Le. Should be decent though.


I don't see how Franklin against Rampage would be better than Rampage/Shogun. Seems like Rampage wouldn't have to worry that much against Franklin while against Shogun he will have to be training hard and on his game or he is getting KO'ed.

Ortiz/Griffin 3 has been announced for UFC 148, it'd be good to see Ortiz go out with a win in a fight which could be very close like the last two meetings. Also added to the card is Bisping/Boetsch which is a fight that should be very interesting, a win for Bisping might give him the next crack at the MW title. 

The fights that have been announced so far for UFC 148 are

Cruz/Faber
Bisping/Boetsch
Franklin/Le
Ortiz/Griffin
Barao/Houghland


----------



## Noel

You know what I think Ortiz/Griffin will be a good watch. If it really is Ortiz's last fight then best of luck to him, but I really think that Forrest just doesn't give a rats ass about MMA anymore which is a shame as when he's at his best I think he's one of my favourites.


----------



## Myers

Mayhem is getting a huge step down in competition with Dollaway if you ask me. Dollaway is below gatekeeper status and Mayhem shouldn't have a problem with him, he just doesn't need to gas 4 minutes into the fight.


----------



## Noel

I think the UFC are basically punishing him for the Bisping performance with Dollaway. Dana put alot of eggs in Mayhem's basket, the guy got a shit load of exposure and TV time through TUF and it was like he didn't even show up on the night. Mayhem now owes them BIG, if for some crazy reason he loses this fight then I think he's gone, but I think he's looking at 4+ fights before he's in the contention picture unless he literally knocks everyone out in the first round.


----------



## Noel

Oh and on a side note, Silva / Sonnen is probably going to be announced in the Calgary conference, for an 80k soccer stadium in Rio. June 16th or 23rd are the dates rumoured according to MMAfighting.com. So getting tickets as soon as they are out, the price of flying from London and accommodation looks ridiculous but there's no way I'm missing this fight.


----------



## Walls

I would have a stroke if I was able to go to Silva/Sonnen 2. I would actually make the trip to the shit hole that is Brazil to do it.


----------



## Noel

Based on average big UFC card ticket prices, hotel and flights, it's all going to cost around £1100 a head for me and some buddies. I've never been so hyped for a fight in my life, if I have to sit in the worst seats in the house I'm going.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

*Kampmann vs Ellenberger to Main Event TUF 15 Finale on June 1 at the Palms Casino Resort.*

Rooting for Jake already.


----------



## T3H~L3X

BDFW said:


> I don't see how Franklin against Rampage would be better than Rampage/Shogun. Seems like Rampage wouldn't have to worry that much against Franklin while against Shogun he will have to be training hard and on his game or he is getting KO'ed.


Thats just it. I see Franklin/Rampage being more of a competitive contest. At this point it seems Rampage's best days are behind him and so are Franklin's putting them on more of an even keel. Where as Shogun even with his multiple surgeries still seems in top form and in there with an uninspired Rampage would have an easy night. I'd hope Rampage came in ready to go but if Evans couldn't do it, Japan couldn't do it, what makes me think facing Shogun will do it?


----------



## T3H~L3X

BDFW said:


> I don't see how Franklin against Rampage would be better than Rampage/Shogun. Seems like Rampage wouldn't have to worry that much against Franklin while against Shogun he will have to be training hard and on his game or he is getting KO'ed.


Thats just it. I see Franklin/Rampage being more of a competitive contest. At this point it seems Rampage's best days are behind him and so are Franklin's putting them on more of an even keel. Where as Shogun even with his multiple surgeries still seems in top form and in there with an uninspired Rampage would have an easy night. I'd hope Rampage came in ready to go but if Evans couldn't do it, Japan couldn't do it, what makes me think facing Shogun will do it? 

Besides with the recent altercation between them it'll be an easier fight to promote than an uninspired Rampage facing a Shogun that already beat him.


----------



## nazzac

TUF tonight. The guy from Black House (Forgot his name) is facing the guy who is Chute Box's BJJ trainer. Should be a great fight


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Thiago Santos/Eric Pringle is off for tonight because Santos stupid fat fucking ass can't make 265 (weighed in at 277 ffs) 

What a fucking joke. Fuck you Santos you stupid abstard


----------



## T3H~L3X

Worst part is Bjorn is just shaking it off because he's Brazilian like as a fighter he doesn't have to be professional and make weight because he's Brazilian and poor. Aldo, Silva, The Nogs, Big Foot, etc... etc... etc... I could keep going on but countless Brazilians came up in poor conditions and still made weight there whole careers. fuck that noise..


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

12 fucking pounds??? After you were given AN EXTRA WEEK BECAUSE PRINDLE WAS SICK?? You are a useless bastard Santos


----------



## RKing85

So Prindle gets a title shot, despite Santos being a better fighter.

That sucks. Understandable why, but still, that sucks.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Santos clearly doesn't give a fuck, so I don't give a fuck. Not making weight is so goddamn unprofessional, pisses me off to no end.

LW Quarterfinal #1 coming up on MTV2. Nazare vs Thiago Michel. I got Nazare


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

You're going on as if cutting to make the weight is piss easy, it isn't. Not without fatiguing yourself and being useless in the fight anyways.


----------



## RKing85

if you don't grow up learning how to cut weight, it can be very difficult to master weight cutting.

Since this was Santos' first time missing weight, he gets a pass from me.

It's the people who miss weight time after time (Anthony Johnson, Paul Daley), that annoys me.

And Bellator is fucking awesome!!! Woodard/Freire was outstanding.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

For The Win said:


> You're going on as if cutting to make the weight is piss easy, it isn't. Not without fatiguing yourself and being useless in the fight anyways.


Being a professional fighter isn't piss easy, but if you want to be a fighter you need to make weight.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Lawrence/Marcello was sad to see. Marcello's strength was the BJJ so why he stay on his feet? Faber even need to tell him to keep his chin down and he didn't do it that's why he got KO'ed. Still not impressed with the Lawrence, though.

And Woodard/Freire was awesome from the beginning. What a great fight it was.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Pitbull/Woodard is an early FOTY candidate IMO. I was on the edge of my seat watching that shit. It's a shame they had to meet up in the first round.


----------



## Stormbringer

If it pleases the court I wanna talk Jon Jones. I know the hype train has been with him since day one but what's one more day leading into a title fight?

Now I'm not gonna talk Rashad or Henderson. I wanna talk heavyweight Jones. What realistically happens when/if he goes? What level of opponent does he get for his first fight? Carwin or Werdum or does he go higher like Cain or Mir? What weight would he have to gain if any to counter size disadvantages or would he be like Anderson and just gain a few just to make weight.

My main concern is what if he loses at heavyweight? Does he go back to light heavyweight and risk the "he's scared" arguments or does he get back on the heavyweight horse and try again. Does that make his light heavyweight stock drop. I guess my question is will Jones become Vera or Penn?


----------



## Noel

Well the rumours I heard were that if Jones beats Evans, Bones and Camp Jackson would campaign for a one-off bout at HW much like Anderson did with Forrest. I could see them giving him someone that would be ranked around number 5 at the time, I'd like to see Jones face off against Big Nog maybe.

Talking of Big Nog, how long is he out for after that Mir fight?


----------



## Walls

Cruz dressed up like Faber was funny and so was how short they made him, especially when he looked up at Dana for an extended period of time. It's a parody of Faber's team bitching out from last week. 

And, as always, fuck Faber.


----------



## Noel

Sonnen / Silva announced! June 23rd at the Engenhão. It holds 47k as a football/soccer stadium but the UFC would look to utilise the pitch space to add way more seating.

Time to book annual leave!


----------



## Ray

Wonderwall said:


> Sonnen / Silva announced! June 23rd at the Engenhão. It holds 47k as a football/soccer stadium but the UFC would look to utilise the pitch space to add way more seating.
> 
> Time to book annual leave!


AWESOME! Can't fucking wait! Unless the cards drastically change, I'm honestly looking forward to EVERY UFC event from 145-149 (which I'll be attending live )

ALL the next couple cards are fucking tremendous. These next 4-5 months are going to be amazing.

Since Silva/Sonnen is now formally announced, might as well get a bit hyped up now....


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Personally I think 145 is a little lacking.


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Personally I think 145 is a little lacking.


I agree. This card is banking on the Jones vs Evans fight in terms of ppv buys


----------



## Noel

Vitor vs Wandy is also on the Sonnen/Silva card, the atmosphere is going to be fucking insane.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Vitor vs Wandy is also on the Sonnen/Silva card, the atmosphere is going to be fucking insane.


Damn. I love Wanderlei but Vitor is probably going to fuck him up just like he did 15 years ago


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I only care about Jones vs. Evans anyways so if the rest of the card has some good knockouts or fights on it then good, that's how it should be even if on paper it's lacking. I'm anticipating Jones/Evans is way more than Rock/Cena you know why? Because Jones and Evans hate each other and are gonna have a fight to settle the score to see who's the best fighter in the world at 205. It's not going to be two movie stars on Disney and Nickelodeon channels coming out to over theatrical entrances botching moves for 20 minutes. Just saying if Wrestlemania somehow factors into the buyrates for UFC hopefully people will just buy UFC a to see a real feud culminate and download the Cena match the next day or something for free.


----------



## Ray

145 is lacking a bit on star power, but I'm still looking forward to it. Jones/Evans is going to be fucking insane, and MacDonald vs. Mills should be pretty good too. 

Also, it'll be interesting to see what type of buyrate this show manages to do. Most people are basically just going to buy this PPV on ONE fight alone, and that's Jones/Evans. I'll say between 400,000-500,000.


----------



## Noel

Really? I'm kind of digging 145 top to bottom.. 

Good to see Wonderboy back in action, that guy made me rich on his debut.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> 145 is lacking a bit on star power, but I'm still looking forward to it. Jones/Evans is going to be fucking insane, and MacDonald vs. Mills should be pretty good too.
> 
> Also, it'll be interesting to see what type of buyrate this show manages to do. Most people are basically just going to buy this PPV on ONE fight alone, and that's Jones/Evans. I'll say between 400,000-500,000.


It's not the lack of star power that has me disinterested, it's the lack of intriguing fights. Che doesn't have a realistic chance of beating MacDonald, same with Rothwell against Schaub, Yagin against Hominic. I see a night of boring, one sided fights on the main card. That said, the prelims look to be a lot more interesting than the first 4 fights of the main card. Torres/McDonald, Griggs/Browne, and seeing Thompson fight again >>>> The 4 fights on the main card excluding the Main Event.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> It's not the lack of star power that has me disinterested, it's the lack of intriguing fights. Che doesn't have a realistic chance of beating MacDonald, same with Rothwell against Schaub, Yagin against Hominic. I see a night of boring, one sided fights on the main card. That said, the prelims look to be a lot more interesting than the first 4 fights of the main card. Torres/McDonald, Griggs/Browne, and seeing Thompson fight again >>>> The 4 fights on the main card excluding the Main Event.


Well there's always the chance of seeing a upset. Don't forget that Rothwell is fighting for his career basically here.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Of course there is always a chance of upsets, that's why I tune in to all the MMA events I can, because anything can happen. But just from the looks of things on paper it's a really weak main card. And all things considered, the MacDonald/Mills fight is a joke of a 'co main event' as they dub all of their second to the top fights. Mills has done absolutely nothing o deserve that billing on the card, and while I'm a Macdonald fan, he hasn't done much more to earn that place either.


----------



## Ray

Should've taken some Heavyweight bouts from 146, and switched them with some of the matches on 145. I would have booked Roy Nelson vs. Antonio Silva as the co-main event for 145, and given 146 Rothwell vs. Schaub instead. 146 is pretty stacked already with two huge fights, so giving 145 this fight wouldn't hurt at all.


----------



## Mr.Roper

If Jones wins he should fight Henderson. If he wins that fight and there isn't anyone else that has emerged as a top contender at that point, which there probably won't be,then he should try heavyweight.

And yeah 145 is lacking a bit in star power but there should be some good fights on this show. Torres vs. McDonald is a really interesting fight.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I just got UFC Best of 2011 on blu-ray and this is what I found. Disc 1 consist of a highlight reel of 28 clipped fights and only 2 full fights. It's the same highlight reel that was shown on fuel tv. Disc 2 has 20 full fights. 

Full fights on Disc 1:
Cain Velasquez vs Junior Dos Santos
Wanderlei Silva vs Chris Leben

Full fights on Disc 2:
Frankie Edgar vs Gray Maynard 2
Anderson Silva vs Vitor Belfort
Shogun Rua vs Jon Jones
Randy Couture vs Lyoto Machida
Carlos Condit vs Doug-Hyun Kim
Dominick Cruz vs Urijah Faber
Anderson Silva vs Yushin Okami
Matt Hughes vs Josh Koscheck
Melvin Guillard vs Joe Lauzon
Leonard Garcia vs Nam Phan
Frankie Edgar vs Gray Maynard 3
Dennis Siver vs Donald Cerrone
BJ Penn vs Nick Diaz
Clay Guida vs Benson Henderson
Wanderlei Silva vs Cung Le
Shogun Rua vs Dan Henderson
Mark Hominick vs Chan Sung Jung
Jon Jones vs Lyoto Machida
Nate Diaz vs Donald Cerrone
Brock Lesnar vs Alistair Overeem

Overall, UFC Best of 2011 blu-ray has 22 full fights. This is still a worthwhile purchase but it's still disappointing considering that UFC Best of 2010 blu-ray had 38 full fights and UFC Best of 2009 blu-ray had 26 full fights.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Of course there is always a chance of upsets, that's why I tune in to all the MMA events I can, because anything can happen. But just from the looks of things on paper it's a really weak main card. And all things considered, the MacDonald/Mills fight is a joke of a 'co main event' as they dub all of their second to the top fights. Mills has done absolutely nothing o deserve that billing on the card, and while I'm a Macdonald fan, he hasn't done much more to earn that place either.


Well with the over saturation of shows it's kind of hard to have a co main event that's on par or a notch below the actual main event. If they did Jim Miller vs. Nate Diaz or some fight on that level as the co main event then they wouldn't have a main event on the Fox show just as an example. The only other option you could do is take two drawing guys that love fighting and are willing to fight on short notice against each other.


----------



## Ray

Press conference is up for 146.





Also, the poster is sick:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Overeem is definitely getting knocked out.


----------



## Walls

I too believe Overeem is fucked. I would be shocked if he won. 

Just read about Freddy Roach giving his thoughts on the bext boxers in MMA, I found it interesting: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/393768/Freddie-Roach-lists-the-top-five-boxers-in-MMA/


----------



## Dub

cant wait for nelson/bigfoot.


----------



## Walls

There is a pretty decent chance than Roy KO's Big Foot.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

King Mo was just released from Strikeforce. 

http://mmajunkie.com/news/28009/ufc-president-cuts-king-mo-lawal.mma


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Walls said:


> I too believe Overeem is fucked. I would be shocked if he won.
> 
> Just read about Freddy Roach giving his thoughts on the bext boxers in MMA, I found it interesting: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/393768/Freddie-Roach-lists-the-top-five-boxers-in-MMA/


I like how Roach ranked Anderson Silva at number one because of his reach and timing which I agree with and I'd add in his speed and technique(for explosive ko power) as well. He also kind of gives critical insight as to what Silva needs to do in real boxing (not mma) to improve like stay off the ropes. Not saying that about any of the other guys makes me think Silva is legitimately the best boxer in MMA bar none. He seems to have a thing for Nick Diaz too who is obviously among the elite boxers in MMA too.

Personally my whole issue with Nick Diaz in the Carlos Condit fight was he didn't do enough work, pressing the action and continuing to throw punches. For all the talk of Diaz's phenomenal cardio he could have done quite a bit more to at least win with boxing alone especially considering Condit is no GSP, Fitch, or Shields when it comes to wrestling and getting take downs. Another problem with Nick Diaz is he's just not a powerful enough puncher. His punches sting and could knock you out without expecting it but he's missing something that lesser strikers like a Jake Ellenberger possess where they are quick, accurate, time the punches and go for the kill with every single punch. At times Nick Diaz is just way too smooth and he needs to just focus on hurting people and shattering faces above the technical boxing for MMA style of punching or anything else. With his cardio there's no reason Diaz can't be the best of the best. His win over BJ Penn should have just been a snip it of what he's really capable of.

I think that the main problem with a lot of fighters is there either too scarred if they start throwing wildly A. They will get knocked out because of having a bad chin (this doesn't really effect Nick Diaz). B. They will run out of gas or effect their performance or chances of going 3 to 5 full rounds balls to the wall (wouldn't effect Nick Diaz at all) C. They would get taken down. See the take down is up for debate. Of course everybody is not going to be great at stopping the takedowns and with this being a real fight and not a collegic wrestling contest anything is possible of happening to anybody. I just think guys need to become more confident in this aspect because it's badly effected a lot of great fighters with kick boxing backrounds over the years in MMA.

I watch so many fights where guys don't really wanna win. They just wanna try to find ways to win but win or lose they just care about getting paid. Even with the 3 fights and your out rule now and the fight bonus incentives guys just get really burned out and stumped or don't really fight like their life is on the line and they have to win.


----------



## Walls

I don't think it's them not wanting to win at all. In order to get the pay days of the bigger stars, you need to win fights. It costs too much time and effort to do all the work and then not go into there to win. Does it happen? Absolutely, I just don't think it happens on the scale that you're saying it does. Guys not wanting to get knocked out or taken down are smart. Would you want to throw a punch you weren't sure of and have a guy slip to the side and crack you, or you run into his punch and get hurt even more? Probably not. Just like you wouldn't want to throw a punch or a kick and have a guy like Chael duck under it because that's what he does all day and take you down and pound the shit out of you. It doesn't make for the most exciting fights but it's a smart way to fight.

I know if I were an MMA fighter I would have a style like Fitch's. He rarely gets hurt and dominates people. I would work harder for the finish, though.


----------



## Hawkeye81

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Overeem is definitely getting knocked out.


Definitely? Really? It's MMA .. anything can happen! 

I am a Overeem fan but I also think it will be very difficult for Overeem to win against JDS. JDS boxing is simply better.

But to say definitely JDS is going to win is to shortsighted. The power of Overeem is always a factor not to mention his knees.


----------



## Lm2

JDS/Overeem is going be whoever can land a power shot first, JDS is a boxer and never really uses his kicks, Oveereem will leg kick him, knee him, punch, clinch whatever he can to slow JDS down do i think reem will win, no i want JDS to win but Overeem has a chance


----------



## Walls

So King Mo being cut is a massive injustice, imo. Zuffa is very inconsistent in their punishment for shit like this. Rashad can make a joke about Penn State at a live Fox press conference, Forrest can make rape jokes on Twitter and Torres gets fired and then brought back right after but Mo calls a chick a racist bitch on twitter because in a condescending way she asked him if he could read or write and he gets fired? lol wut?


----------



## RKing85

King Mo getting cut is horseshit.

And as already mentioned, no guarantees in the JDS/Overeem fight. It's whoever lands the big one first. Slight edge to JDS, but it's a pretty close fight.


----------



## Noel

To be honest, if what Mo said regarding that woman was true, he has all the right to be mad as fuck. Sadly, I think he's talking out of his ass or largely exaggerating at the very least.


----------



## Walls

They are stupid for cutting Mo. He's a good fighter and on top of that he's extreamly intelligent.


----------



## Myers

They cut Mo because his strikeforce contract was a lot money, this was a way to rehire him to the UFC for a smaller contract. I bet he will be in the UFC in about a year.


----------



## TCE

Yeah, I also think they re-sign Mo to a UFC contract. I still don't get why Strikeforce is still around. Yeah they just signed a new TV deal but what's left with the promotion? Nate Marquardt coming in to face lay and pray's finest Tyron Woodley? Yeah, I'll pass, thanks. Strikeforce is only good for woman's MMA now and that's it. It's a joke.

I'm stoked for UFC 146 and Evans/Bones.


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> They cut Mo because his strikeforce contract was a lot money, this was a way to rehire him to the UFC for a smaller contract. I bet he will be in the UFC in about a year.


Ariel Helwani kind of alluded to that on his MMA Afterhour podcast (he does an afterhour podcast whenever something big happens) but didn't think that was the case. Obviously that doesn't mean it isn't happening. Shame Mo got cut, I'd want to see him lay and pray on Rampage for 3 rounds before the big bitch retires.


----------



## Noel

Yeah I wanna see Mo vs Rampage, not for the actual fight but for the hype and buildup of it. Those dudes fucking HATE each other.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Strikeforce better hurry up and release Gilbert Melendez, Luke Rockhold, Daniel Courmier, and Josh Barnett already so I could see them fighting the guys in UFC.


----------



## Walls

SF better hurry up and die so they can bring the good people over and not waste our time with everyone else.


----------



## Noel

Cormier and Barnett will be joining the UFC after the GP finals right? Since the HW roster was migrated over to the UFC I believe, they're just finishing off the GP final.


----------



## Walls

I believe so. After this tourney they are dessolving the SW HW division entirely.


----------



## McQueen

If Barnett didn't piss hot he should be in the UFC already, but i'm really looking forward to how Cormier fares in the UFC HW division, that guy has really impressed me in his last 2-3 fights.


----------



## Noel

Yeah I like Cormier. Obviously knew he was a fantastic wrestler but he proved that he's got some hands in the Bigfoot fight, I seriously was not expecting that.


----------



## Walls

As soon as DC hit Big Foot the first time I was like "Oh fuck, he just broke his hand" and then it turned out he did. I dunno, I could just tell from the sound. Still, he's a good prespect and I'm interested to see him in the UFC. Barnett is fucking awesome so I hope he doesn't piss hot anymore.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT UNTIL APRIL 21ST!

Jon "Bones" Jones vs. Rashad Evans......going to be awesome


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I think Rashad is one of those guys that is so good that he has a breaking point and that breaking point is the physical gifts that Jon Jones possesses. Jones will take it with a submission within 3 rounds. He's also just a smarter fighter and has a stronger will to be the champion as he says for a long time. That's why I can't see even Rashad as good as he is being able to beat him. Rashad manhandled Tito and Phil Davis simple as that but Jon Jones is another beast entirely. Rashad has never FOUGHT anybody like Jones right now and I don't buy into all the "he trained with me and I beat him" bs. That's just a way to sell the fight and try to get to Jones which isn't working as you could see.


----------



## Walls

Jones is going to beat Rashad like a father disciplining his child.


----------



## RKing85

I don't think Jones/Evans is going to be nearly the one sided whitewashing most internet fans seem to think it will be. 

Bellator had their weakest show of the season last night, and it was still good. Their welterweight tournament is by far their weakest this season.


----------



## McQueen

I think Rashad is going to dance around and hold his own for a few rounds, Jones will land something and then destroy him afterwords.

Kinda like the Rashad/Mashida fight played out.


----------



## Ray

I personally think Jones is going to go for a submission victory. Don't think he wants to knock him out as much as he would want to submit him. Would also be the first guy to submit Rashad in his career, so there's that as well.


----------



## Ronsterno1

i'd like to see a rashad win, but i can see jones taking a decision victory or a late sub.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I can't stand how Dana White kisses the fans asses at the press conferences all the time. "Oh yeah I love Calgary/Milwaukee/(any city nobody cares about), this is the greatest city in the world we love you guys"


----------



## Noel

"I gotta be honest guys, I prefer Calgary to this shithole, we're only here because it gates well"

What's he meant to say?


----------



## Walls

So, Dana is going to sue the fuck out of Lesnar, apparently. Also, read that Fedor signed with the UFC. Pretty positive that's an April Fool's joke.

Edit - Just read on Ariel's site that White is fine with Lesnar signing with the E. Kinda confused.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Wonderwall said:


> "I gotta be honest guys, I prefer Calgary to this shithole, we're only here because it gates well"
> 
> What's he meant to say?


No but it's just so fake. He says the same things the same way every city he goes to. I've been watching every UFC press conference for about the past year and it's always the same thing.

Dana White suing Brock Lesnar? WHAT? Fuck this.


----------



## Rated R™

Yeah Dana tweeted he's fine with Lesnar signing with the WWE and is excited to watch Mania and was looking forward to see the rumors come true (Brock show up at Mania).


----------



## Noel

Didn't Brock have his last fight against Overeem? By that I mean, that was literally the last fight on his contract right? Either way, unless Zuffa released him at their discretion and placed a clause in that he couldn't sign for WWE for however long (which I seriously doubt Lesnar would agree to since it's something he speaks about alot in his book that WWE royally fucked him over on when he left).


----------



## T3H~L3X

And WWE had every right to screw with Lesnar. They had him in development for years before bringing him up and really making him the face of there company. He was Ruthless Aggression personified and he left them high and dry after a lack luster match at WM no less. To then fail at football, badmouth there business, and then go back to a "fake" sport in Japan before becoming an MMA fighter. Part of his success and notoriety he owes to WWE and Vince, had he not been given the push he got, he would have never been signed so early by UFC and never been given a title shot either.


----------



## Walls

Watching Brock F-5 Cena was funny.

Anyway, anyone else watching TUF Brazil? It's not as good as the one we're used to, imo. But it isn't terrible. The last fight was basically just a more technical street fight, they swung at each other like idiots.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I wanna see Jose Aldo get knocked out so bad. Fuck the chumps at 145 that don't have the balls to kill this little Anderson Silva wannabe.


----------



## yomomma619

Aldo looks basically invincible at the moment though :/ I don't see him losing the belt anytime soon.


----------



## Walls

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I wanna see Jose Aldo get knocked out so bad. Fuck the chumps at 145 that don't have the balls to kill this little Anderson Silva wannabe.


:lmao

Aldo is a beast and no one at 45 comes even close to him. I don't think you'll be saying that when he moves to 55 and startes raping that division too.


----------



## Noel

I really can't get into TUF Brazil. I think the language barrier is what hits me, I wasn't expecting it to be in subtitles but I guess it's primarily a Brazillian show rather than for the US and Europe. Makes you wonder if they'll do a TUF Japan or something like that. It would be pretty cool to go around now and then to various countries with big MMA followings and have just fighters from that country, with the two coaches being from there also.

Looks like Tom "Kong" Watson is on his way to Zuffa, a Bisping vs Kong TUF: UK would be pretty cool to see for me anyway, even if Kong has the personality of a dry sponge.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

http://mmajunkie.com/news/28109/ali...ug-test-likely-out-of-ufc-146-title-fight.mma

I'm going to go cry now.


----------



## Liam Miller

Never a fan but now i really have no respect for the silly twat.


----------



## Noel

That fucking sucks dude. The test he got caught on was the random one for all the Heavyweights at the press conference so I doubt it was a mistake and they were lucky enough to catch him off-guard. Overeem is stupid as fuck if his B test comes up positive also, the bad thing about this card is there's no legit replacement for JDS because all the contenders are on the main card.

To be honest I would give Mir the shot, Cain got knocked the fuck out by JDS, lucky or not he shouldn't even be thrusted straight back into a number 1 contender fight, Vitor got KTFO in a more devastating fashion and he campaigned rigorously to get a rematch which got shot down, let alone giving him a contender shot. 

Mir's had some awesome displays and should get the shot if Overeem's B test comes up negative imo.


----------



## Noel

Also, after thinking about it, if Mir gets the shot, put Werdum against Cain and make that the number one contender bout instead.


----------



## scrilla

about as shocking as Cyborg testing positive.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Rerule Brock's last fight as a no-contest and it'll be hilarious.


----------



## scrilla

Cain is probably one of my favorite fighters, but I really don't want to see him fight JDS again yet. Mir/JDS is probably their best bet, but tbh I wanted to see Mir/Cain really bad. Mir/Cain and Hunt/JDS would be great. I'm sure they won't give it to Hunt, but that would be an awesome fight imo.

#HUNTFORTHEGOLD


----------



## Noel

Ha, that would be quite the mind fuck if for some bizarre reason they gave the shot to him and he ended up KO'ing JDS in a standup war.


----------



## Myers

I say give it to Mir, even though he can't take a punch and will fold faster then Cain did.


----------



## T-C

Haha about time. They got him in a cycle, fuck that overblown prick.


----------



## Walls

I'm more surprised it took this long. You don't go from being the lanky 205er he was to gaining 50+ pounds of muscle over the course of just a few years without help.


----------



## Dub

Damn that is hilarious, I'm all for Mir getting the shot.

Edit: 146's Wiki page is completely gone, it had Scott Coker vs Dana White as the main event :lmao


----------



## Noel

I was certain he took something to beef up to Heavyweight, like Walls said, he had nothing on him when he was fighting in Pride, now he's basically one of, if not the biggest (in terms of pure, physical, visible muscle mass) Heavyweights in the world. But I thought he'd have the brains to stop taking shit now he's hit the big league, apparently not. It's a shame for us fans to be honest because Overeem vs JDS is a fun fucking fight on paper.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

http://sports.nationalpost.com/2012...mad-about-alistair-overeems-failed-drug-test/

I hate Dana White so much. It's one thing when Nick Diaz talks like this, but Dana, ffs, you are the President of the company. Try to at least pretend you have a shred of professionalism.


----------



## Walls

That's one of the things I love most about Dana. Dude tells it like it is and doesn't give a fuck. He's the anti-Vince, basically.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> That's one of the things I love most about Dana. Dude tells it like it is and doesn't give a fuck. He's the anti-Vince, basically.


It just reflects so poorly on the sport when the most influential guy in MMA talks like a 12 year old who just found out how to cuss. You can tell it like it is without talking like you are from Stockton.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Really sucks that right after you make him into a star by beating Lesnar this kind of thing happens and I'm sure a lot of people have lost respect for him now. The only option for making the main event a draw and matter now is to do Dos Santos/Cain 2 which sucks for Mir or not so much if Cain was going to knock Mir out I guess. When you look at the Heavyweight division it's really deep but nobody outside of a couple of guys are really deserving of a title shot right now, maybe Mark Hunt or Fabricio Werdum if they win a couple more fights but that's it. Taking a long shot guess Werdum might step in to fight Dos Santos now even though he only has one win back in UFC so far. It just seems like a fight that they were going to do eventually anyways.


----------



## Walls

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> It just reflects so poorly on the sport when the most influential guy in MMA talks like a 12 year old who just found out how to cuss. You can tell it like it is without talking like you are from Stockton.


Grow up and get with the times. Everything has been so pussified, even Dana says so, and this is a prime example. Why we have these magical words that hold so much power over people never ceases to amaze me. So a grown man goes out and says he's fucking mad at a guy publicly. Good. I'd rather have that than some pussy footed press release statement that says "We deeply regret Mr. Overeem's position right now blah blah blah". No, I want to hear the truth and Dana always tells it like it is and I respect the hell out of him for it.


Moving on, here is another reason I cannot stand Rampage: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/395283/Rampage-Jackson-shows-us-how-to-pick-up-a-gurl/

That right there is a video of him teaching you how to pick up a woman, fast, using nothing but black clothes, some Chloroform and a condom (because according to him, always practice safe sex). So basically, this retard went out and made a video about trying to rape a woman in a parking garage. But it's ok, because she "wins" in the end in over the top fashion. I'm well aware this is a joke and he's trying to be funny, but honestly this isn't and is just harmful. It makes Rampage look like shit (which he does a good enough job on to begin with) and it just doesn't do anything good for the sport. All we need is TMZ or some shit to get wind of it and then some uber-sensetive group or some shit will freak out because of it. And I can't say I'd blame them. With Forrest getting in "trouble" for his rape tweet, Rashad saying what he did at the Fox presser and Torres getting fired for a rape tweet, this retard goes out and makes a tutorial video of how to rape a woman in a parking garage and goes over the supplies you'll need.

If anything isn't good for the sport, it's fucking that. Not the owner of the company voicing his honest opinion over a fighter who just cost them millions of dollars.


----------



## Lm2

i knew overeem juiced haha, now i hope its frank mir gets his shot before cain, or jds puts his title on against another opponent sucks for lesnar that he left he could possibly been the number one contender


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Well at least if Mir gets the title shot he doesn't have to train very hard cardio wise as if he was going to anyways. Mir might as well eat 2 boxes of pizza before the fight starts. If I was Mir my idea would be avoid getting hit and try to nail JDS the way he nailed Cro Cop with one of those deadly knee lifts. I just don't see how Mir has a chance against JDS standing, he's gonna get hit one time and go down causing the TKO. On top of this Mir has no cardio and would only be able to hang in so long before getting badly hurt and cut facially. His only chance really is to catch him clean with something sick and powerful or hope JDS plays BJJ with him which WILL NOT HAPPEN. Just like I said with the Cain/Mir fight Cain will not fall into that trap. The only positive Mir has is his confidence and comfort going into the octagon to win and perform but that won't really make a difference when JDS hits him.


----------



## Dark Church

If UFC has random drug testing on a regular basis Nick Diaz will never fight for them again. He would 100% fail a random drug test at any point. That fact makes me happy.

Mir deserves the shot against JDS and that fight sounds better to me anyway. Then they could either pull Cain or reshuffle the other fights. I suggest this new main card but they will probabaly come up with different stuff.

JDS/Mir
Cain/Silva
Nelson/Hunt
Struve/Gonzaga
Del Rosario/Kongo or maybe Mitrione


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Better doing Hunt/Struve and Nelson/Gonzaga. Nelson has the whole Big Country Patriotic thing going on and Gonzaga is the Brazillian. Meanwhile Hunt will probably knockout Struve really quickly in the first round which is what they were planning when they booked the fight originally. Also just can't see Nelson/Hunt being a good fight at all. It could either resemble Hunt/Rothwell or Nelson will finally get his chin broken and it will look really bad for him and they'd have to cut him afterwards.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dark Church said:


> If UFC has random drug testing on a regular basis Nick Diaz will never fight for them again. He would 100% fail a random drug test at any point. That fact makes me happy.
> 
> Mir deserves the shot against JDS and that fight sounds better to me anyway. Then they could either pull Cain or reshuffle the other fights. I suggest this new main card but they will probabaly come up with different stuff.
> 
> JDS/Mir
> Cain/Silva
> Nelson/Hunt
> Struve/Gonzaga
> Del Rosario/Kongo or maybe Mitrione


Overeem was being randomly drug tested because of his actions leading up to the Lesnar fight, I don't think they are implementing random testing for everyone.

Overeem missed a drug test in Nevada, saying he had flown back to Holland to be with his sick mother. A pair of drug tests conducted in Europe were then mishandled until he eventually submitted a sample to an accredited lab. He passed that test, along with a subsequent test in Nevada prior to UFC 141, and was granted a conditional license. Among the conditions of that license, he would be subjected to random tests throughout 2012.


----------



## Rush

Should have mir/jds, hunt/nelson, silva/CAIN. and then tell struve to fuck off.

I'm not surprised about Overeem pissing hot, just really disappointed that we're not going to see the title fight. It would have been epic.


----------



## Walls

So Dana got drunk due to being upset about the Reem situation last night and decided to go on Twitter and make an ass out of himself. He was drinking with Olivia Munn of all people, and he posted a pic on twitter of them together and Dana looks smashed, obviously. But you could tell Dana was getting a bit flirty with the situation, calling her his baby etc etc and Olivia kinda got wind of it or something and posted on the pic he posted that she loves him like a brother or some shit like that, you could tell it was her subtle way of going "We're not together you bald fuck just because you had a bad day, don't get crazy". It was amusing to read.


----------



## Dark Church

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Overeem was being randomly drug tested because of his actions leading up to the Lesnar fight, I don't think they are implementing random testing for everyone.
> 
> Overeem missed a drug test in Nevada, saying he had flown back to Holland to be with his sick mother. A pair of drug tests conducted in Europe were then mishandled until he eventually submitted a sample to an accredited lab. He passed that test, along with a subsequent test in Nevada prior to UFC 141, and was granted a conditional license. Among the conditions of that license, he would be subjected to random tests throughout 2012.


You are aware six guys were tested right not just Overeem?

The NSAC only recently added money back into their budget for random testing after removing it for a while as well. This isn't just because of Overeem. Also even if it is Nick Diaz raises as many red flags as Overeem so his name would be on that list just as fast. I still think if random drug testing is used on a regular basis Nick Diaz is done in the UFC.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dark Church said:


> You are aware six guys were tested right not just Overeem?
> 
> The NSAC only recently added money back into their budget for random testing after removing it for a while as well. This isn't just because of Overeem. Also even if it is Nick Diaz raises as many red flags as Overeem so his name would be on that list just as fast. I still think if random drug testing is used on a regular basis Nick Diaz is done in the UFC.


Your obsession with hating Nick Diaz fascinates me.


----------



## Walls

Turns out the Reem's levels were even higher than originally reported:

_Alistair Overeem produced a testosterone-to-epitestosterone ratio of 14:1 in his failed urine test, Nevada state athletic commission executive director Keith Kizer told MMA Fighting on Thursday, shortly after he learned of the final result.

The average male produces a T/E ratio around 1:1. The World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) uses a 4:1 standard for positive tests, and NSAC uses 6:1 as its cutoff, a number used by WADA up until 2006.

In NSAC's original statement announcing the flagged result, Overeem was said to have tested at a level higher than 10:1.
_

14:1? :lmao

That's some Captain American levels right there.


----------



## Shotakan

How much you want to bet he'll still claim that it's the horse meat?


----------



## Liam Miller

And some people on sherdog and other boards will still claim it's genetics and hard work. :terry


----------



## Walls

I think Reem may be done from this. Not a good chance the UFC lets him fight after this and where is he going to go? The whispers of roids has been around him for years and now it's true, he's fucked.


----------



## Shotakan

Hey, they forgave Chael Sonnen. Then again, Chael didn't chase out one of the UFC's biggest money makers (Lesnar).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> I think Reem may be done from this. Not a good chance the UFC lets him fight after this and where is he going to go? The whispers of roids has been around him for years and now it's true, he's fucked.


UFC has given plenty of second chances. Why would Reem be out on the first strike?


----------



## Walls

Because he just cost them millions of dollars by fucking up the main event? JDS/Mir is great still, but it's not the money making fight that JDS/Reem is. Steroid allegations have been a cloud around him for years and he's a risk for any promoter to use because of it. And not only are they just rumors, now they are true and you didn't even need it to be proven true to know he was jacked on roids. You can't go from what he looked like before to the super hero version of himself in a few short years without help. And on top of all of that he apparently lied to Dana and the UFC about it and that won't sit well with Dana.

He has given second chances before but each case is different. Reem had super human levels in his body, on top of that being a question about him for years, on top of him lying to the UFC about being able to pass tests AND on top of him fucking up their massive main event on a massive card. I'm sure people will call me a hypocrite because of my views on Chael but Chael didn't fuck up nearly as bad.


----------



## Shotakan

Fair enough; This is a huge fuck-up on Ubereem's part, and the lying thing will especially rankle with Dana. But even so, I can't really think of anyone they didn't give multiple chances to. Hell they gave Nick Diaz multiple chances, and he tried to start a fight in a hospital.


----------



## Walls

Steroids and weed are two completely different things. No one gives a shit if you get popped for weed, they just tell you to be smarter about it. But people give a shit if you get busted for roids and they start to call some of your wins into question because of it. Although both are PEDs. Weed is only a PED in the right hands though, aka Nick Diaz.


----------



## scrilla

WWE_TNA said:


> And some people on sherdog and other boards will still claim it's genetics and hard work. :terry


horse meat


----------



## Shotakan

Hey, it could be all three! It's not like it was THAT big a difference!










See? Back then, he only looks...really freaking tiny in comparison.


----------



## EliteNate

Shotakan said:


> Hey, it could be all three! It's not like it was THAT big a difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? Back then, he only looks...really freaking tiny in comparison.


Looks pretty legit


----------



## Rush

Diaz testing positive for weed outside of fights would have no bearing on his career in the UFC/MMA Dark Church. It isn't like being on a cycle and getting busted for it.


----------



## Noel

Was listening to the MMA After Hour with Ariel Helwani, he had Mauro Ranallo on the show who mentioned that one of the many options in regards to shuffling the 146 card was to bring Fedor of all people in to fight JDS. As impossible as that idea sounds, and as overated as I think Fedor is, if he managed to pull a win out the bag against JDS it would sky rocket him back up the popularity charts. And bringing Fedor to the UFC in a HW title fight will still keep as much media interest as Overeem vs JDS, if not more imo.


----------



## Noel

Also, come to think of it.. since Overeem's temporary license against Lesnar was subject to him passing 2 random tests after the Lesnar fight, shouldn't Lesnar / Overeem now be ruled a no contest?


----------



## Rush

fuck Fedor. One, he's not beating JDS. Two, it makes the UFC look weak as hell if they have to bring him in and give him a title shot straight away.


----------



## Myers

Yeah there's no way Fedor will be in the UFC, JDS would humiliate him worse then Bigfoot did. They only have two options, give Mir the title shot or just scratch JDS from the card.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> Reem had super human levels in his body
> 
> but Chael didn't fuck up nearly as bad.


http://mobile.watchkalibrun.com/201...ed-documents-ufc-fighter-chael-sonnen-steroid

The above document states that Chael Sonnen's T/E ratio was 16.9:1. That is the ratio of testosterone to epitestosterone in the body. Epi is essentially the "yin" to testosterone's "yang". In the average male, the T/E ratio is 1:1 as both are equally produced. Testing bodies allow for a variance of up to a 4:1 ratio due to a variety of natural factors causing elevated testosterone levels. This means that Chael Sonnen was 17 times the normal male level and 4 times the allowed maximum for an athlete. Just to put this in relevance, when Manny Ramirez failed his drug test, his T:E level was below 10. The high T/E ratio is the first indicator of PED usage, but it is not 100% conclusive.


----------



## Myers

Apparently Fedor is booked to fight Bobby Lashley in June :lmao


----------



## DarloKid

Myers said:


> Apparently Fedor is booked to fight Bobby Lashley in June :lmao


fedor should destroy him


----------



## Noel

You know I've never actually seen a Lashley fight, I take it I'm not missing out on much?


----------



## Walls

Lashley gasses on the way to the cage.

And as far as Chael's levels go, I was unaware they were that high. I read a few different reports and all of them reported his levels differently.


----------



## scrilla

Wonderwall said:


> one of the many options in regards to shuffling the 146 card was to bring Fedor of all people in to fight JDS.


there are less stressful ways for UFC to lose millions of dollars in one night. Dana might as well just have a coke and whore party.


----------



## Walls

I'm all for bringing in Fedor for no other reason than to watch JDS murder him in the Octagon.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Fedor isn't getting a title shot right away. He will probably main event a ppv card against a top Heavyweight contender but he's not going to be fighting for the title. And UFC can't look weak if they did give him a first fight title shot because they're a monopoly. It wouldn't make sense though.

scrilla that is funny.

Walls that would be cool.


----------



## Myers

Fedor wouldn't headline a ppv card, he lost three straight against two gatekeepers in the HW division and a LHW fighter, and then goes and fights cans. If you used the same logic, Tim Sylvia would headline a UFC PPV too.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

One point deducted in a two round fight for a silly weak knee to the head with only one knee down? How is that not fair play. Fuck these rules and this judge. So stupid.


----------



## Walls

Was it Mazzagati?


----------



## Noel

Yeah it was Mazzagati. Can't really complain though, it was clear as fuck that he had one knee down and Chiesa still took the shot. I guess the good thing is he won anyway since the other dude looked way too one-dimensional, you can tell why he was Cruz's last pick.


----------



## RKing85

Last night's Bellator was their weakest effort of the season, and it was still a million times better than TUF.


----------



## Walls

I only caght the Bellator prelims and there was some quick finishes. A lot of them were mis-matches, though.


----------



## Trigger

Hendo vs Dos Santos?

'Henderson, who defeated Mauricio "Shogun" Rua last November in his return to the UFC, is currently awaiting a title shot against the winner of Jon Jones vs. Rashad Evans, and has opted against taking any other fight. However, when asked by a fan if he'd take a fight with Dos Santos if asked, Henderson responded "for sure." '

http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publish/UFC_2/article_12974.shtml

I think that's the only fight that could be tabled at the minute that's even remotely interesting, and Dana has said Velasquez/Mir will stay as the co-main event so that rules Mir out.


----------



## Noel

Fuck Hendo, I respect the hell out of his career and his abilities but he's come across as a douchebag with his whole "I'm only fighting at MW for the title" and how he's refused fights because he wants the winner of Bones/Rashad. Who the hell is he to pick and choose his fights?

Dana said that Mir vs Cain is going to happen, the only logical thing I see then is Werdum being pulled from the Russow fight (which is pretty ridiculous that he's fighting Russow anyway after his last performance). And social media seems to have rallied around giving Mark Hunt a shot. I would fucking love to see Hunt get the shot if he ended up walking in, blitzing JDS in a standup war and walking away with the belt. I know he'd lose it straight away but just seeing those two fight would really soften the blow of a lack of Overeem for me.


----------



## Walls

Hendo is a egotistical douche who isn't worth nearly as much as he'd like to think. I too respect what he's done in the sport and his fight with Shogun was fucking amazing but the guy has always been a douche nozzle. JDS would knock him the fuck out.

Hunt doesn't deserve a shot. Not even close.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I would mark out for Hendo stepping up to fight JDS. Hendo IMO has the p4p best chin in MMA, so it would be very interesting to see it put to the ultimate test against JDS. I think JDS would obvious be a heavy favorite, but I think Hendo presents more of a threat than people say.


----------



## Walls

Hendo doesn't pose much of a threat to JDS at all. He isn't going to knock JDS out and odds are wouldn't be able to keep JDS on the ground just due to the size difference. The bombs JDS would be throwing would put Hendo out and I couldn't see the opposite of that happening at all.


----------



## seancarleton77

I find your lack of faith in Hendo disturbing. If Hendo hits Evans or Jones on the chin it's a wrap folks!


----------



## Rush

Hendo got tooled by Jake Shields not long ago. Do MMA fans have short memories or something? His boxing is so one dimensional, he loads on on his right hand far too much. Its so predictable. Circle to his left hand, get in and out quickly and you'll get a decision win without getting a scratch.


----------



## Walls

Pretty much. He keeps his right hand back and low and doesn't even pretend to try to mix it up to hit it. The bullet is loaded in the chamber, you can clearly see it. Just don't stand in front of him or circle to his right and you'll be good. And while he's got really good wrestling, he isn't as aggressive with it as someone like Chael or GSP. If that right connects, though, you're in all sorts of problems. Problem with that is is there is no chance Hendo gets on the inside to tag Jones. Rashad is going to have a hard enough time doing that and he's way faster than Hendo.


----------



## Ray

Sonnen on Twitter about Overeem about his failed test...



> I'm shocked.. Has the body fat of a tooth brush, looks like the guy on STREET FIGHTER. My mind is blown, just blown.


And that's why I love Chael Sonnen :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Is there anybody Anderson Silva has beaten that Chael Sonnen can't beat right now if you put him in there with that person. I just don't get all this talk of Silva adjusting to get the win. Not even the fight being in Rio can save him.


----------



## Walls

People are saying that Chael only came so close because of Anderson's rib and him being on steroids. This of course is false. Chael dropped Anderson twice on top of completely owning him up until the Triangle. Silva's rib would have been an annoyance but it's not like he had a fucked up knee and couldn't sprawl. A hurt rib of course effects your breathing and that would suck but it wouldn't cost him the fight or make it go the way it did. I mean Hendo Chael'ed Silva in the first round of their fight before fucking up and also getting tapped. And as far as Chael only doing so good because of the TRT, lol. He did the exact same thing to Stann and once he recovered in the 3rd round in the Bisping fight he owned him like he did Silva/Stann.

Only way Chael loses is if he fucks up and gets caught on the way in or gets tapped again. I think him getting tapped again is more likely. They both have to make adjustments.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Is there anybody Anderson Silva has beaten that Chael Sonnen can't beat right now if you put him in there with that person. I just don't get all this talk of Silva adjusting to get the win. Not even the fight being in Rio can save him.


Maia :troll

also Dan Henderson. Silva is going to absolutely tool Sonnen. 


did you just compare Stann and Bisping to Silva walls? smh. There is a high likelyhood of Sonnen 'getting caught' and i use that in quotation marks because its an obvious flaw in his game so it isnt so much getting caught as being a neophyte on the ground, having the BJJ skills of a pair of pants.


----------



## Walls

Inadvertently, it appears so. Definitely wasn't my intention.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm glad Rush brought some objectivity to this discussion. I understand you guys are big Sonnen fans, but damn, acting like he is going to walk through Silva is a joke.


----------



## Walls

He is going to walk through Silva though and I'm going to be laughing at you all when it's over.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> He is going to walk through Silva though and I'm going to be laughing at you all when it's over.


I could see either guy winning the fight, though I do see Silva as the favorite. You are setting yourself up to have to eat a heaping plate of crow if your boy lets you down. Hope you are ready for that.

I understand where you are coming from though. I feel the same way about my boy Nate Diaz beating the brakes off of Miller, when in reality it is pretty much a toss up fight. Sometimes you have to have the courage of your convictions and stand up and tell the world that your favorite fighter is about to do work.


----------



## Rush

^ Walls after Sonnen gets tooled 8*D


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'll be honest... I am going to be sorely disappointed if Sonnen grinds out a boring 5 round decision victory, which is his only chance to win. He can't hang with Silva standing (and would be foolish to even try) he can't pass his guard, he can't submit him... The Brazilian crowd would be rioting by the 3rd round if it looks like their first fight lol.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> ^ Walls after Sonnen gets tooled 8*D


----------



## T-C

I would just like to applaud Rush's use of "neophyte". Quality stuff.


----------



## Noel

psx71 said:


> Sonnen on Twitter about Overeem about his failed test...
> 
> 
> And that's why I love Chael Sonnen :lmao


Mayhem got in on the exchange, quite funny..

Mayhem:


> Chael berating someone on their test level is like me making fun of someone's bad haircut.


Chael:


> MayHem: Due to time constraints I am currently confining my Twitter wars to active, relevant, fighters ONLY. Buy a T-shirt on your way out


----------



## Lm2

chael will be your new MW champ


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Mayhem got in on the exchange, quite funny..
> 
> Mayhem:
> 
> Chael:


lmao, Mayhem wins.


----------



## Ray

Chael :lmao


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Anyone catch Super Fight League #2? Todd Duffee KO'd Neil Grove in the main-event. I didn't watch the other fights.


----------



## Myers

Chael can keep doing his job by hyping the fight, and I think this might be the second highest PPV buy for the UFC (I highly doubt it can get 1.6 mil like they did for UFC 100).

Chael will get embarrassed because he can't bring anything different to the fight. He will be in a hostile environment with a 100 percent, more determined Anderson Silva. 

June needs to get here fast so we can squash all these Sonnen dick riders.


----------



## Emarosa

Walls said:


> People are saying that Chael only came so close because of Anderson's rib and him being on steroids. This of course is false. Chael dropped Anderson twice on top of completely owning him up until the Triangle. Silva's rib would have been an annoyance but it's not like he had a fucked up knee and couldn't sprawl. A hurt rib of course effects your breathing and that would suck but it wouldn't cost him the fight or make it go the way it did. I mean Hendo Chael'ed Silva in the first round of their fight before fucking up and also getting tapped. And as far as Chael only doing so good because of the TRT, lol. He did the exact same thing to Stann and once he recovered in the 3rd round in the Bisping fight he owned him like he did Silva/Stann.
> 
> Only way Chael loses is if he fucks up and gets caught on the way in or gets tapped again. I think him getting tapped again is more likely. They both have to make adjustments.


Gonna be fun to read your posts after Chael gets raped.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Myers said:


> Chael can keep doing his job by hyping the fight, and I think this might be the second highest PPV buy for the UFC (I highly doubt it can get 1.6 mil like they did for UFC 100).
> 
> Chael will get embarrassed because he can't bring anything different to the fight. He will be in a hostile environment with a 100 percent, more determined Anderson Silva.
> 
> June needs to get here fast so we can squash all these Sonnen dick riders.


Good fun while it lasts though! Troll Sonnen.


----------



## Walls

Emarosa said:


> Gonna be fun to read your posts after Anderson gets raped.


Fixed.

And yes, I suspect that my victory posts on here will be quite epic. I already have my post-fight victory post ready and the very next day will be the Chael Sonnen appreciation day in this thread, as it will become all things Chael. You'll see, I've been planning this for awhile now.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Serious note, win or lose. Do you think Silva will retire after the fight?


----------



## Walls

I don't think so but who knows? He's probably bored at MW, I don't know why he just doesn't go to 205. He has the body type for it and he's done it twice before.


----------



## LarryCoon

I hope Chael wins. Shut the Rio crowd up.


----------



## Walls

I don't know how they are going to get him out of there after he wins. Unless Anderson tells them to calm down. And even then they might not.


----------



## TCE

Silva kills Chael. 

A healthy Anderson is going to destroy Sonnen inside 2 rounds.


----------



## TCE

Chrisp_Morg said:


> Serious note, win or lose. Do you think Silva will retire after the fight?


http://sportv.globo.com/site/evento...ario-e-dispara-vou-lutar-uns-6-ou-7-anos.html



> - Ainda vou lutar uns seis ou sete anos. Parei para pensar e vou adiar a minha aposentadoria por mais tempo. Depois, estou pensando em televisão. Achei interessante – analisou.
> 
> O paulista já tem quatro lutas programadas e gostaria de se despedir no auge, para entrar de vez para a história. Se não renovar, seus confrontos poderiam ser realizados em até dois anos. Há uma semana, o empresário de Anderson, Ed Soares, afirmou que o lutador não tinha interesse em renovar seu contrato com o UFC.


Translation - I'm still gonna fight 6 or 7 more years, I have been thinking and I'm gonna delay my retirement for a long while. After that I'm thinking of working on television, I thought it very interesting.

He always changes his mind though but I like this mentality.


----------



## Walls

Last I heard he wasn't retiring for 10. Time will tell.

On a side note, I just watched some video on the day in the life of Jenny Mir, Frank Mir's wife. All I have to say is GOD FUCKING DAMN is she ever hot. Crazy body on her. Mir is a lucky dude. Turns out she is his manager too.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate

April 22nd cant come quick enough


----------



## -Mystery-

Wonder what Sonnen is gonna do with his career after Silva rapes him. No point to stay at 185 cause he'll never get another shot.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

-Mystery- said:


> Wonder what Sonnen is gonna do with his career after Silva rapes him. No point to stay at 185 cause he'll never get another shot.


He would be useless at 205. His biggest advantage at 185 is he is so much bigger than everyone else. 

I think he should become a professional wrestler personally. The dude entertains me when he talks, but his fights put me to sleep. May as well put his mic skills to better use.


----------



## Walls

I think the real question here is what is Anderson going to do when Chael beats him? He won't get an immediate rematch. 205?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> I think the real question here is what is Anderson going to do when Chael beats him? He won't get an immediate rematch. 205?


If Chael somehow wins I can all but guarantee you Silva will get an immediate rematch. Longest reigning champion in UFC history, the score would be 1-1, and the final part of the trilogy would be super marketable. Dana would be seeing more dollar signs.


----------



## RKing85

Jenny Mir, Frank's wife....


----------



## Walls

That pic doesn't work. This is her, actually from the video I mentioned the other day:











So, yeah. I hate Frank Mir. She's hot as fuck with a great body and she also takes care of literally everything for him aside from training. Again, lucky dude.


----------



## Myers

What could have been :no:


----------



## Noel

So, I've lost alot of respect for Dan Severn..

I signed up to UFC Fight Club so I can get Silva/Sonnen tickets early, part of the deal is they send you a bunch of free shit with one of the items being a UFC dvd. I was lucky enough to receive The Ultimate Royce Gracie dvd which I've just finished watching. Overall the DVD was excellent, lots of action and very inspirational seeing Royce's fights again (it's been awhile) and hearing his thoughts on them.

One thing that stuck out was his fight with Dan Severn at UFC 4, basically they had Dan in an interview after it and he basically said the only reason he lost to Royce was because he didn't have the conscience in him to throw punches to a downed opponent, when the truth is he simply couldn't, I should also note that he didn't know how to finish the arm triangle he had Royce in which essentially caused him to give up. I thought this was amazingly disrespectful, especially when basically all of his opponents that were interviewed straight up admitted "I had no clue Jiu Jitsu even existed and I had my ass handed to me".

Anyway I highly recommend grabbing or downloading this DVD if you can, definitely worth the watch to relive Royce's career.


----------



## Walls

Sometimes when another man beats you, it hurts your ego. Especially back then when the sport wasn't as understood as it is now and Royce was a lot smaller than Dan. 

I've never fought in an MMA fight but I've been tapped countless times when training BJJ. I've been choked unconcious a few times too and never made any excuses for it. It's humbling but curving your ego is never a bad thing. Plus, you feel like the baddest motherfucker alive when you tap someone else, so it's a trade off.

Edit - http://www.beatdown.ca/videos/counterpunch-jon-jones-vs-rashad-evans-part-1/

Link to the Counterpunch segment on UFC Ultimate Insider this week between Rashad/Jones. Part 2 will be on next week's episode. 

Jones: "You're at the end"

Rashad: "Am I at the end? Why's that?"

Jones: "Because I said so. And I'm going to prove that you are. Call that cocky"

Oshit. Jones has that crazy look in his eyes. I feel sorry for Rashad.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

UFC needs to do everything in their power to get the Ultimate Fighter reruns and anything to do with their name off of Spike TV. Spike TV could be drawing nothing ratings for those shows but just having it on their network makes people stop thinking about Fox and just stay in the past as far as UFC goes and any chance of watching Ultimate Fighter on FX goes.


----------



## Myers

Spike loses all of its UFC programming next year.


----------



## TCE

Yeah, Bellator is going with Spike next year I believe.

Considering I'm from England, that doesn't mean shit, but UFC's deal with ESPN ends this summer so hopefully they'll get on Sky Sports or Channel 5.


----------



## Ray

The more videos I watch and more articles I read online about the whole Jones vs. Rashad story so far, I honestly think one of those guys are gonna end up hurting each other so bad in the fight. Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Overeem was on MMA Uncensored Live but didn't take any questions about PEDs or the case with the NSAC. He only talked about fighting JDS, and seemed confident that the fight would happen. Either he is a complete retard, or he knows something we don't know. Hope it's the latter, but expect it's the former.


----------



## Noel

I often forget that Rogan's been doing Jiu Jitsu for 17 years.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Anybody here watching UFC on Fuel TV? Should be a decent appetizer to next week's PPV. 

Also next week's Bellator card is LOADED. Both LW & MW semifinals and Alvarez/Aoki II as the main event.


----------



## Myers

The Swedish crowd is really into the fights.


----------



## Stormbringer

Meh main event. Wish they would have not called him white Jones.

I wish Alexander would have looked for a finish though.


----------



## nazzac

Gus is not a Jones' level. Jones would wreck him at this point in time


----------



## Dark Storm

Dang.


----------



## Noel

Based on the below paragraph, looks like Overeem is fighting JDS.



> I don't have the temperament to talk about this," he said. "I will say things you guys will love and I will hate next week. So let me just say this: everybody gets due process. Alistair Overeem will have his due process with the Nevada state athletic commission. We'll see what happens and we'll go from there. And when it all goes down, somebody else will speak about this. Not me


Dana also talks about Mark Hunt and says it will definitely not be him taking the shot, but if he wins against Struve he'll 100% be facing a top 5 guy after. 
Full article:

http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012...-down-rally-for-mark-hunt-title-shot-movement


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

http://mmajunkie.com/news/28259/ufc...r-muhammed-king-mo-lawals-return-to-zuffa.mma


UFC boss hints door may be open for Muhammed 'King Mo' Lawal's return to Zuffa

Let's hope so. I'm a Mo fan, and think his dismissal from Strikeforce was a bit shit.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dana is gonna lose a lot of credibility if he lets Overeem fight. I understand this whole "due process" argument, but he should be pulled from the fight as this process goes on. What happens if this process takes too long and Overeem wins the title in the meantime then it turns out there was no mistake by the commission? Dana's taking too much a risk, just give Mir the shot and be done with it. Don't risk making you and your organization look like a joke.


----------



## Walls

I don't get all of the Gus hype. He's really good and you can tell that in the future he's going to be a destroyer but honestly if at all in 2012 he gets in there with Jones, Jones rapes him.


----------



## nazzac

I don't know where this long reach thing came from too. Gus' reach is 76.5'


----------



## Duke Silver

Some sites already have Gus ranked above Shogun & Machida. 

Who knew wins over Matyushenko and T.Silva carried so much weight?


----------



## Noel

Personally I think it's a ploy by the UFC to create a new contender, if Bones gets through Rashad and even Hendo, realistically who's left? No one, Jones has already fought basically the top 5 guys who are still the top 5 guys, and not only beat them but finished them in devastating fashion. Forrest and Tito are nowhere near a title shot, Little Nog still needs a couple of wins before he can even be considered as a contender again.

The UFC has made it pretty clear that they don't dig the idea of Jones moving up to Heavyweight so soon in his career so they needed to create a contender quite fast.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Because of his height and reach, Gustafson is the only man who can take out the disgrace that is Jon Jones. Everyone should support the Swede. Jones shouldn't be allowed to fight at 205 with his ridiculously unfair reach.


----------



## McQueen

He has good genetics, hardly see how thats unfair in a way he shouldn't be allowed to fight at a weight he can easily make. No different that saying Anderson Silva is obviously the most talented guy at 185 so he shouldn't be allowed to fight there.


----------



## -Mystery-

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Because of his height and reach, Gustafson is the only man who can take out the disgrace that is Jon Jones. Everyone should support the Swede. Jones shouldn't be allowed to fight at 205 with his ridiculously unfair reach.


This is like saying some middle school kid can't compete in some academic competition because his IQ is 20 points higher than everyone else competing.


----------



## nazzac

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Because of his height and reach, Gustafson is the only man who can take out the disgrace that is Jon Jones. Everyone should support the Swede. Jones shouldn't be allowed to fight at 205 with his ridiculously unfair reach.


Get lost. 

Gus and his amazing 76' reach is going to beat Jones. Where did this reach myth come from?


----------



## Walls

I too think they are just hyping him. Florian was busting a nut talking about how good he looked in the fight and honestly all he did was move from side to side and do the same 3-4 punch combination over and over again while Silva charged at him like an idiot or just stood in front of him.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I too think they are just hyping him. Florian was busting a nut talking about how good he looked in the fight and honestly all he did was move from side to side and do the same 3-4 punch combination over and over again while Silva charged at him like an idiot or just stood in front of him.


He's good, but not as good as people are making out.

He wasn't that impressive against Silva. I think Silva's style was tailor made for Gus tbh


----------



## Walls

Silva's style is wing strong punches and charge forward and hope one of your bombs lands. When you have a more technical guy like Gus in there, you're going to get lit up. Most of the time. Gus didn't light him up at all. Just moved from side to side, did the same 2-3 punches followed by the uppercut. Over and over again. And Thiago either swung at him and missed (except for him when had him backed up against the fence) or just followed him.

I must say though, Thiago Silva is one of the most intimidating looking men I have ever seen. He looks like the type of guy who if you stabbed him in the side of the neck, he would still kill you with the same blade and then lick the blood off of it after. Just my take.

Also, Stann being nice to Sakara and not hitting him anymore is on the front of yahoo.com, at least for me currently. I thought that was a nice show of class from Stann. I would have kept blasting him, personally.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Silva's style is wing strong punches and charge forward and hope one of your bombs lands. When you have a more technical guy like Gus in there, you're going to get lit up. Most of the time. Gus didn't light him up at all. Just moved from side to side, did the same 2-3 punches followed by the uppercut. Over and over again. And Thiago either swung at him and missed (except for him when had him backed up against the fence) or just followed him.
> 
> I must say though, Thiago Silva is one of the most intimadating looking men I have ever seen. He looks like the type of guy who if you stabbed him in the side of the neck, he would still kill you with the same blade and then lick the blood off of it after. Just my take.


I agree. Silva looks like a fighter.

I would make Gus vs Bader next. Both coming off wins, and ufc likes to match that way. It will test both men.


----------



## Noel

I'd like to see Gus vs Machida. Then we'll see how much Gus' standup looks like Bones' against a returning Machida on a mission, he's fun to watch but there is no way would I consider Gus as a threat to the title right now.


----------



## nazzac

Wonderwall said:


> I'd like to see Gus vs Machida. Then we'll see how much Gus' standup looks like Bones' against a returning Machida on a mission, he's fun to watch but there is no way would I consider Gus as a threat to the title right now.


I would favour Machida in that fight. Machida won't press forward, swinging for fences like T.Silva.


----------



## Walls

Machida actually is a really good next test for Gus. Someone mentioned Bader but I think Gus is already past him. I see absolutely nothing special in Bader at all.

Also, glad to see Dana put an end to the Mark Hunt bullshit. People can claim Rocky story all they want, but this isn't a movie.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I think Gustafsson is getting overhyped at this point. I wouldn't like his chances against a wrestler like Bader or a guy like Machida to be honest. Silva fighting like he did wasn't a test for Gustafsson at all.. it was an easy win. Silva's gameplan was terrible


----------



## Rush

I want to see him in a rematch with Davis. He's not ready for Shogun/Machida/Evans/Jones anytime in the near future. Bader, Little Nog or Davis up next imo.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Davis doesn't have his next opponent lined up yet does he? I think that fight would be good for both fighters. Gus could get the chance to avenge his only loss, and Mr. Wonderful gets the chance to get back on track by claiming his 2nd victory over everyone's new favorite LHW to hype.


----------



## Rush

Not to my knowledge and its a good fight for both guys. As you said, Gustafsson can avenge the only blot on his record and Davis can regain some his momentum and hype if he beats him again.


----------



## nazzac

It seems like everyone wants a saviour to beat Jones.

It was Davis, now it's Gus.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

What a joke. Gustaffson doesn't stand a snowball's chance in hell of beating Jones.


----------



## T-C

nazzac said:


> It seems like everyone wants a saviour to beat Jones.
> 
> It was Davis, now it's Gus.


People can keep hoping, but nobody is beating Jones anytime soon.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Nobody can beat Jones in the octagon but he's pretty easy to beat in the personality, charismatic, and drawing, star power department.


----------



## T-C

I don't watch out for or care about his personality too much, but he is great to watch fight. That's all I really care about when I'm watching fights.

If fighters like GSP out-draw him, then that says more about the people that watch the sport than it does Jones.


----------



## nazzac

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Nobody can beat Jones in the octagon but he's pretty easy to beat in the personality, charismatic, and drawing, star power department.


He only fell below GSP and Lesnar last year. So he does draw. See how Evans vs Jones does.


----------



## Walls

I watched the 2nd part of that Counterpunch thing between the two and Jones completely owned Evans near the end. Evans was going on saying that Jones isn't really the champion and Jones shot back with (not a direct quote but close to it, don't feel like watching it again) "How am I not the champion? You had a boring fight with Rampage which you almost lost, I finished him. Then I fought Machida who knocked you out silly and then I finished him too. And I'm going to do the same to you". Again, not a direct quote but you get the point. To say Jones isn't really the champion is ridiculous.


----------



## -Mystery-

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> *Nobody can beat Jones in the octagon* but he's pretty easy to beat in the personality, charismatic, and drawing, star power department.


Lol. He'd get tooled by guys like JDS and Cain if he ever moved up to heavyweight.


----------



## Ray

So glad UFC 145 is almost here. The UFC deficiency that I've been experiencing for the past 2 months has been killing me.

War Bones.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> So glad UFC 145 is almost here. The UFC deficiency that I've been experiencing for the past 2 months has been killing me.
> 
> War Bones.


Did you miss the card in Sweden? It was very good. Bellator is also watchable most weeks


----------



## Lm2

rashad by ko im hoping


----------



## Noel

Yeah Bones definitely won the war of words in that interview, it kind of sucks that we don't get to see the whole thing. I was hooked on both from the second I turned it on.

Mega pumped for this PPV though, I'm thinking I'll put some money on Wonderboy Thompson to get KOTN again, not sure though as I know for sure that someone is getting KO'd in the Schaub / Rothwell fight.


----------



## Rush

Put money on Bocek to win sub of the night.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Yeah Bones definitely won the war of words in that interview, it kind of sucks that we don't get to see the whole thing. I was hooked on both from the second I turned it on.
> 
> Mega pumped for this PPV though, I'm thinking I'll put some money on Wonderboy Thompson to get KOTN again, not sure though as I know for sure that someone is getting KO'd in the Schaub / Rothwell fight.


Brown has never been KO'd so I'm looking forward to that fight. Also hyped for the Browne/Giggs fight. Prelims ftw

As far as Bocek getting Submission of the night, hard to say. I think Rory is probably making Mills tap and Torres has a good chance of making McDonald tap as well.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Did you miss the card in Sweden? It was very good. Bellator is also watchable most weeks


I've heard Bellator is good, but never really got around to watching it. 

Did watch the Sweden event, but wasn't enough to satisfy my needs. Hahaha


----------



## Ray

Countdown to UFC 145 released. Man, can't f***ing WAIT for Evans vs. Bones. 4 days seems like an eternity dammit 

Anyways, the Countdown they produced for this one is REALLY good. Highly recommend checking it out if you have the time. Even managed to get me real hyped up for MacDonald vs. Mills. On a side note, didn't know the history of Che Mills and his father with the whole murder thing. 

http://www.fightcove.com/video-countdown-to-ufc-145-jones-vs-evans/


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> I've heard Bellator is good, but never really got around to watching it.
> 
> Did watch the Sweden event, but wasn't enough to satisfy my needs. Hahaha


I would definitely recommend this week's Bellator show. Aoki vs Alvarez II as the ME, two LW Semi-finals and two MW semi-finals


----------



## Noel

I thought the Countdown show was a let down to be honest, the other Bones/Rashad stuff they released was more entertaining. Was cool hearing Che's story though.


----------



## Walls

Going to have to agree about the Countdown show. Didn't tell me anything I didn't already know, aside from Che's story. I'm happy his dad ended up getting released.


----------



## Myers

Even though this saturday's card will most likely deliver, I still think they should have stacked the card. Jones/Evans is a large draw, but if they could have put some notable names on the card. That single fight alone is not worth buying the PPV.


----------



## Walls

I've learned through experience not to shit on supposedly bad or not stacked enough events, as they almost always deliver above and beyond my expectations. I just can't wait to see Jones discipline Rashad on Saturday. I also expect to see Rory take Che down over and over again and either finish him or get a decision.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Just saw the second countdown special featuring Jones and Rashad. What a great show that was.


----------



## Ray

I wonder what would be next for Rory after this if he wins. Rematch with Condit? Maybe vs. Shields or the winner of Hendricks/Koscheck?


----------



## Myers

I say fitch or shields.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> I wonder what would be next for Rory after this if he wins. Rematch with Condit? Maybe vs. Shields or the winner of Hendricks/Koscheck?


Condit doesn't have the balls to defend him interim title and is waiting for GSP. I'd like to see the winner of Hendricks/Koscheck fight him personally, in what would be a title eliminator but because of GSP's injury and the natural born runner's unwillingness to fight the division is sort of in limbo at the moment.


----------



## brademo

I know a site that shown all information for the coming event mmastream.cc
Rashad Evans vs Jon Jones. That will be a great fight.


----------



## Flux

Rory to face the winner of Hendricks/Koscheck, and the winner of that to face Condit for the title? That's if Condit has the fucking balls, I hate him so much.


----------



## Rush

:lmao at the Condit hate.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> :lmao at the Condit hate.


You don't think it's a weak move that he won't take another fight and is putting the division at a standstill by waiting for GSP?


----------



## -Mystery-

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> You don't think it's a weak move that he won't take another fight and is putting the division at a standstill by waiting for GSP?


Eh, I don't know if he's really putting the division at a standstill per say because he's probably gonna fight GSP sometime between October and December, and Koscheck/Hendricks fight isn't until next month. So, winner of Koscheck/Hendricks fights whomever around August-ish to see who the next contender is and the GSP/Condit fight more than likely happens November (Montreal show) so whoever becomes next in line isn't exactly sitting around for too long waiting for their title shot tbh. The division is gonna get even more crazy if Diaz wins his hearing with the NSAC and avoids any lengthy suspension.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

-Mystery- said:


> The division is gonna get even more crazy if Diaz wins his hearing with the NSAC and avoids any lengthy suspension.


Let's hope so! I'd love to see Diaz get a shot at redemption for poor little Nate against the suplex bully Rory. Not sure the fight would go much differently unless Nick massively improved his gameplan, and he isn't exactly known for clever gameplans.


----------



## Rush

As Mystery said, the division is hardly at a standstill and he's earned the right to wait for GSP


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I guess I'm just tired of the lack of WW Championship fights. There have only been 5 title fights since the beginning of 2009, including the interim fight between Condit and Diaz.


----------



## Myers

LOL at the idea of Condit ducking a fight. Condit humbled Rory in the third round and could easily say it was a 10-8 round if he didn't TKO him.

Oddly there were two interviews today, one with GSP were he talked about his injury and his lack of patience when it comes to not training, he also said he might move to MW to make way for Rory MacDonald whi he believes will be a future WW champion.

The other interview today was with Rory and he said he wouldn't fight GSP and he himself would move up to MW instead. I find it odd that these two don't have any interest fighting each other, iirc they don't train together.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

GSP and MacDonald do train together.


----------



## Walls

Condit ducking anyone? lol. Not likely. He's smart to wait. GSP is the biggest test and the biggest fight he can possibly have right now, I wouldn't potentionally lose that and all the money that goes with it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I don't think anyone said he is ducking a fighter, just said it's weak that he doesn't have the confidence to defend his interim belt and would rather wait out GSP. It might be 'smart' but I prefer a fighting champion who takes on all comers.


----------



## Walls

And he's going to fight the biggest test than anyone in that division can possibly face. He will be a fighting champion. It's insane to me how through all this so many people have turned on Condit. He fought the perfect fight against Diaz and he gets called a pussy, where before that he was putting guys to sleep. Now he wants to wait for the biggest fight he can possibly have and he's not a fighting champion. Jesus.


----------



## Ray

In other news, Jon Jones is set to defend his Light Heavyweight Championship this coming Saturday against Rashad Evans........


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> And he's going to fight the biggest test than anyone in that division can possibly face. He will be a fighting champion. It's insane to me how through all this so many people have turned on Condit. He fought the perfect fight against Diaz and he gets called a pussy, where before that he was putting guys to sleep. Now he wants to wait for the biggest fight he can possibly have and he's not a fighting champion. Jesus.


He could still have that fight after defending his interim belt against someone like say the Koshcheck/Hendricks winner. I just get tired of seeing belts go undefended for 10-12 months at a time is all. No need to get all worked up bro, it's not a massive complaint I have, it just feels a bit weak.


----------



## Dark Church

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I don't think anyone said he is ducking a fighter, just said it's weak that he doesn't have the confidence to defend his interim belt and would rather wait out GSP. It might be 'smart' but I prefer a fighting champion who takes on all comers.


Defend it against who? Ellenberger who he already beat or maybe Rory who he also already beat? Kampmann would make some sense but he is only on a two fight win streak and needed a miracle to beat Alves. Condit was also willing to fight Diaz before Diaz once again chose pot over fighting. 

In other news Rashad is getting his belt back this weekend and Jones can't duck him anymore. I think Jones is so overconfident to the point where it will be detrimental to the fight. If Rashad rocks him he will get discombobulated and confused like he did when Machida rocked him. Rashad is also not Machida and will go after Jones. Jones's best shot to win is stuffing take downs and using his reach but I don't think it will work. I won't be shocked if Jones wins but I fully expect Rashad to.


----------



## Rush

Jones best chance of winning is by turning up. That gets him 90% of the way there, then he can easily outclass Rashad and smack his head in. Would shock me if Rashad even won a single round let alone the fight.


----------



## Walls

Guys.....OMG










:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Chael's book comes out May 15th


----------



## -Mystery-

What could Chael possibly talk about? His failed political career? His numerous triangle choke tap outs? Choking (literally) in the biggest fight of his career? His failed drug test? His dabbling into mortgage fraud?


----------



## Walls

It's going to be so goddamn satisfying to log onto here after Chael smashes Anderson. Oh God, am I ever going to gloat. You guys have no idea. The Chael party will be in full effect after in here, I can assure you. I'm thinking of a "This Is Your Life" type of deal. Awesome.

Also, Chael did a Q&A today and it was awesome as always: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/398174/Live-QA-w-Chael-Sonnen--200-PM/


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> It's going to be so goddamn satisfying to log onto here after Chael smashes Anderson. Oh God, am I ever going to gloat. You guys have no idea. The Chael party will be in full effect after in here, I can assure you. I'm thinking of a "This Is Your Life" type of deal. Awesome.
> 
> Also, Chael did a Q&A today and it was awesome as always: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/398174/Live-QA-w-Chael-Sonnen--200-PM/


And what if Chael loses badly?


----------



## Walls

I haven't even entertained the thought.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I haven't even entertained the thought.


Confident in your boy aren't you?


----------



## Walls

Quite. It's funny really, because I win either way. Anderson is actually my favorite fighter, although you wouldn't think so. So even if he wins, it's no big loss. But I do love Chael and I am quite confidant he will smash Anderson. I am fully prepared to eat my words if he doesn't, though.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Quite. It's funny really, because I win either way. Anderson is actually my favorite fighter, although you wouldn't think so. So even if he wins, it's no big loss. But I do love Chael and I am quite confidant he will smash Anderson. I am fully prepared to eat my words if he doesn't, though.


Haha i see what you mean.

Who do you consider "Your fighter". A fighter you have hyped since you first saw him, and are a big fan of.

Mine at the moment are Chris Weidman, and Renan Barao.


----------



## Ray

> Brian ‏ @FrontRowBrian
> Major story breaking in Atlanta. Anderson Silva has told Dana White he NOT fight Chael Sonnen unless it's in Brazil.
> 
> @FrontRowBrian
> UFC147 presser in Rio on 4 Tues. Anderson will be present. Dana will announce date change to Vegas. Dana will fire AS if he declines fight
> 
> @FrontRowBrian
> Should Anderson be fired, Sonnen v. @Bisping II is the back up plan for July 7 for the belt
> 
> @FrontRowBrian
> Uncle Dana is beyond frustrated with Anderson. Let's see if he can convince Anderson to fight in Vegas. Dana playing hardball


Source: FrontRowBrian's twitter https://twitter.com/#!/frontrowbrian

Looks like some interesting stuff is going down in the ATL between Anderson and Dana. Will be interesting to actually see what happens when the 147 press conference happens.

Also, no, this is not trolling on my part. This guy has actually been right when it came to insider news lately with Diaz and Overeem failing tests. Let's not forget that he did threaten to fire Silva after the whole Abu Dhabi thing too, so it's possible it might happen if this is true.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Source: FrontRowBrian's twitter https://twitter.com/#!/frontrowbrian
> 
> Looks like some interesting stuff is going down in the ATL between Anderson and Dana. Will be interesting to actually see what happens when the 147 press conference happens.
> 
> Also, no, this is not trolling on my part. This guy has actually been right when it came to insider news lately with Diaz and Overeem failing tests. Let's not forget that he did threaten to fire Silva after the whole Abu Dhabi thing too, so it's possible it might happen if this is true.


The dude's last tweet says Silva folded. Still blows, really wanted that fight in Brasil with Chael heeling it up, getting boo'd to shit.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Holy fucking shit. 

Whatever you guys do, make sure you look up Andreas Spang vs Brian Rogers from tonight's Bellator card. Fucking crazy shit

honestly though, do yourself a favor and check out all of the fights. I thoroughly enjoyed the hell out of that card


----------



## Ray

Interesting. Since Silva/Sonnen is happening in Vegas now, I wonder if this means Wandy/Belfort will co headline now or if they're going to have that headline in a Brazil stadium/arena.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mir vs. JDS for the title now per Dana's Twitter


----------



## will94

-Mystery- said:


> Mir vs. JDS for the title now per Dana's Twitter


Looks like Dana's not waiting for the results of Overeem's hearing. Which if he's licensed and comes out "clean" could lead to some interesting things if Overeem's camp claims breach of contract.

Can't wait for 145 tomorrow night. My first live UFC event.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Interesting. Since Silva/Sonnen is happening in Vegas now, I wonder if this means Wandy/Belfort will co headline now or if they're going to have that headline in a Brazil stadium/arena.


I would imagine so. Depending on the rest of the card it probably won't do many buyrates, but it will definitely sell out the 45,000 seat stadium, so UFC will still do great from the gate alone. 



-Mystery- said:


> Mir vs. JDS for the title now per Dana's Twitter


Well.. fuck. What a letdown. I've expected this, but I was hoping Reem would beat the case and get his license (which he still might). Went from one of the most anticipated fights of the year to a collective national 'meh'


----------



## Walls

Andreas Spang vs Brian Rogers was crazy. Aoki getting blasted was funny.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> Andreas Spang vs Brian Rogers was crazy. Aoki getting blasted was funny.


I loved the Spang/Rogers fight.

(SPOILER ALERT IF YOU HAVEN'T WATCHED BELLATOR 66 AND PLAN TO)

Rogers was an idiot for not jumping on Spang and finishing him when he was out on his feet in the 2nd. The left hook that dropped him was NASTY. It was hilarious how he was bitching about the stoppage afterwards. He will feel like a massive tool when he sees the replay. Also Spang shoving Falcao was bizarre. Wish Falcao would have brought that overhand right he feinted, but the knee to the body worked as well. Spang is a dick head, shoved Rogers at the weigh ins during the stare down for no apparent reason as well.. Hope Falcao drops him in the MW finals, which I suspect he will. Aoki is an idiot. Why he was trying to throw standing short elbows is beyond me. He got what he deserved.


----------



## Ray

Mir moving up just ruined the entire card of what could have been. Props to Mir, the guy deserves a title shot after winning the last 3 fight, but any interest most people had in the card now is gone. 

The two selling points of this PPV were Overeem/JDS and Mir/Valasquez. Remove those two fights and you get a terrible card compared to what could have been. It's still a decent card for what it is, but not as good as it could have been. 

Hopefully Overeem somehow gets back in and fixes this mess.




Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I would imagine so. Depending on the rest of the card it probably won't do many buyrates, but it will definitely sell out the 45,000 seat stadium, so UFC will still do great from the gate alone.


Add Machida or Shogun co headlining to that card and you'll get a decent buyrate along with a guaranteed sold out soccer stadium. Speaking of which, maybe we'll get Machida/Shogun 3, even though there's virtually no need for a rubber match. Still would draw some interest though.


----------



## Noel

psx71 said:


> Interesting. *Since Silva/Sonnen is happening in Vegas now*, I wonder if this means Wandy/Belfort will co headline now or if they're going to have that headline in a Brazil stadium/arena.


Has this actually been confirmed by the UFC yet? I'm still waiting for tickets to go on sale, book holiday from work etc.


----------



## Supreme Clientele

Wonderwall said:


> Has this actually been confirmed by the UFC yet? I'm still waiting for tickets to go on sale, book holiday from work etc.


Press conference is on Tuesday in Rio. 

Dana will hopefully address all the rumors that day.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Mir moving up just ruined the entire card of what could have been. Props to Mir, the guy deserves a title shot after winning the last 3 fight, but any interest most people had in the card now is gone.
> 
> The two selling points of this PPV were Overeem/JDS and Mir/Valasquez. Remove those two fights and you get a terrible card compared to what could have been. It's still a decent card for what it is, but not as good as it could have been.
> 
> Hopefully Overeem somehow gets back in and fixes this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add Machida or Shogun co headlining to that card and you'll get a decent buyrate along with a guaranteed sold out soccer stadium. Speaking of which, maybe we'll get Machida/Shogun 3, even though there's virtually no need for a rubber match. Still would draw some interest though.


Shogun is fighting Rampage, probably at 147. And 90% of the world thinks Shogun beat Machida twice anyway, so I don't think they would bother with a 'rubber' match.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Bellator was crazy last night. The Falcao's fight was the only "meh" to me. The Spang KO's was crazy, I jumped from my seat. I really don't get Rogers' strategy and gameplan. Yeah, he was beating the shit out of Spang but it look like he was extremely frustrated after he cannot KO'ed Spang. I thought Vasilevsky should've won his fight but I could see why they gave the fight to Falcao. Main event was weird.

PS. Nice fight on TUF. Great to see Team Cruz back in control.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Bellator was crazy last night. The Falcao's fight was the only "meh" to me. The Spang KO's was crazy, I jumped from my seat. I really don't get Rogers' strategy and gameplan. Yeah, he was beating the shit out of Spang but it look like he was extremely frustrated after he cannot KO'ed Spang. I thought Vasilevsky should've won his fight but I could see why they gave the fight to Falcao. Main event was weird.
> 
> PS. Nice fight on TUF. Great to see Team Cruz back in control.


I thought the Falcao fight would be better, but it wasn't meh IMO, just not great. I was a bit disappointed in Slavo's performance, he is awful on the ground, especially on his back. He had nice throws, but couldn't do anything when he had Falcao on the ground. Falcao earned the decision IMO. The first was Slavo's, the 2nd I gave to Faclao because he did a lot of damage in the last minute of the round with some stiff GnP, and the third was clearly Falcao's round. 

I also loved the Cupcake/Hawn fight. Cupcake was talking shit and got KTFO. Hilarious. Hawn is a beast. He will walk through Weedman, who I thought stole that decision from Michel, who did a helluva lot more damage. The judges gave it to Weedman based on takedowns that he didn't follow up on. That shit pisses me off. Hawn will beat the brakes off of Weedman


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I thought the Falcao fight would be better, but it wasn't meh IMO, just not great. I was a bit disappointed in Slavo's performance, he is awful on the ground, especially on his back. He had nice throws, but couldn't do anything when he had Falcao on the ground. Falcao earned the decision IMO. The first was Slavo's, the 2nd I gave to Faclao because he did a lot of damage in the last minute of the round with some stiff GnP, and the third was clearly Falcao's round.
> 
> I also loved the Cupcake/Hawn fight. Cupcake was talking shit and got KTFO. Hilarious. Hawn is a beast. He will walk through Weedman, who I thought stole that decision from Michel, who did a helluva lot more damage. The judges gave it to Weedman based on takedowns that he didn't follow up on. That shit pisses me off. Hawn will beat the brakes off of Weedman


For me it was. But, yeah, I can see why you could it like it. I'm not saying it was an awful fight, it's just I couldn't get into it.

I agree with the Weedman/Michell stuff, I thought Michel did more damage, was more active and throw the better punches but the takedowns gave him the rounds, especially the last one in the first round. But he was flying home to be near his son, so I'm happy for his win.

The Woodard/Hawn fight was hilarious. The knockout was great. I really like the way Woodard talking shit to Hawn in almost the entire first round, they went to his corners, second round and Woodard was KO'ed. Lol. I think Hawn will win the tourney.


----------



## Dark Church

I don't know why Dana moved Silva/Sonnen to Vegas but I love it. Now when Sonnen wins he doesn't have to worry about being murdered before he can get out of the arena. Seriously Sonnen wasn't allowed in the country for 134 due to safety risks and they were going to have him fight Silva there. Belfort/Wanderlei will be a fine main event and the TUF finals and Werdum/Russow will fill out the main car nicely as well. It will break their streak of five consecutive PPV's with title fights but now it looks like 148 may have two because Cruz/Faber is expected for that event as well.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

MY BELOVED MIR



IT IS TIME


----------



## Ray

It's official. Henderson will get the winner of Evans/Jones. 

Thing is, let's assume Jones wins tonight and then goes on to win against Hendo too. What the hells after that? Davis? Gustaffson? They would get murdered. If Jones does beat Evans and Hendo, he's basically swept the entire division clean in under 2 years. And a stacked one at that too. Rampage, Shogun, Machida, Bader, Evans, Hendo. Holy fuck, some of the greatest fighters of all time. 

I'm thinking much ahead though. For all I know, Evans might beat Jones tonight and reset the entire division. Then again, it's not like the idea of Jones sweeping the entire division is impossible.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> It's official. Henderson will get the winner of Evans/Jones.
> 
> Thing is, let's assume Jones wins tonight and then goes on to win against Hendo too. What the hells after that? Davis? Gustaffson? They would get murdered. If Jones does beat Evans and Hendo, he's basically swept the entire division clean in under 2 years. And a stacked one at that too. Rampage, Shogun, Machida, Bader, Evans, Hendo. Holy fuck, some of the greatest fighters of all time.
> 
> I'm thinking much ahead though. For all I know, Evans might beat Jones tonight and reset the entire division. Then again, it's not like the idea of Jones sweeping the entire division is impossible.


if Jones beats Rashad and then beats Hendo IMO Dana would need to look into the possibility of a Silva/Jones superfight. Either that or see if it's time for Jones to dip his toes into the HW division. Unless Gustaffson takes on a guy like Machida or Rashad and wins, he shouldn't even be considered for a fight with Jones.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> if Jones beats Rashad and then beats Hendo IMO Dana would need to look into the possibility of a Silva/Jones superfight. Either that or see if it's time for Jones to dip his toes into the HW division. Unless Gustaffson takes on a guy like Machida or Rashad and wins, he shouldn't even be considered for a fight with Jones.


I think it's more probable to have Jones fighting as a Heavyweight that the Jones/Silva superfight. Anderson doesn't have anything to prove and his age is a huge step down to the chance of having the two in the octagon facing each other.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I think a million dollar payday might persuade him. And considering the buy rates that fight would draw, I think Dana would be wise to at least approach him with the idea.


----------



## Ray

Put Jones wherever there's money. And in my opinion, there's more money in the Jones/Silva fight them him moving to heavyweight fighting someone like Mir or Valasquez or whoever.


----------



## Dark Church

By the time Jones would be done with Hendo Gustafsson would have at least one more fight under his belt. A Jones/Silva fight will not ever happen and even entertaining the idea is ludicrous. For the record though I think Rashad and Sonnen will be champions in the next couple of months which will render this whole thing mute.


----------



## killacamt

I know a lot of people disagree with me but I don't think Evans has a chance tonight. It has been some time since we have had someone do what Jones is doing in that division right now. I honestly don't see this fight going past the 2nd round


----------



## Noel

I'm under the mindset that I think Jones is probably 80% favourite in my mind, but I know Rashad has that one shot in him and also dependant on Jones (I havn't really seen him much on his back), could just lay and pray.

I would say out of the whole division, including Hendo, Rashad has the best chance of beating Bones.

Going for a Jones TKO in the second.


----------



## Ray

Of all the Evans/Jones hype videos I've watched, this 30 second clip is honestly the best. Short, sweet, sums up the entire rivalry of theirs, and the music and clips fit right in perfect. Not to mention, I like when Rashad does that thing with his fingers once the violin starts playing. 








Dark Church said:


> By the time Jones would be done with Hendo Gustafsson would have at least one more fight under his belt. A Jones/Silva fight will not ever happen and even entertaining the idea is ludicrous. For the record though I think Rashad and Sonnen will be champions in the next couple of months which will render this whole thing mute.


Maybe. Time will tell. 

And why the hell not? There's SO much money to be made on that fight alone. If Jones cleans the division, and Anderson defeats Chael, they would be foolish to not put those two together in a fight. 

Dana want's this sport to evolve and become one of the biggest sports in the world, then this is the way to it. Jones vs. Silva will easily be able to go into mainstream and grab the attention of people who haven't watched before. I mean, here are two champions who have DOMINATED their respective divisions, both unorthodox, both unpredictable, both possibly the greatest fighters to have ever have competed in the UFC and their divisions.

Dana not doing this fight is as good as him not burning money up and letting his dog shit on it.


----------



## killacamt

if Jones gets by Evans tonight and Silva wins against that little bitch then this match has to be made. It would be a big money fight and probably get more buys then the UFC has ever gotten. I don't even know who I'd choose in that fight either...


----------



## Ray

killacamt said:


> if Jones gets by Evans tonight and Silva wins against that little bitch then this match has to be made. It would be a big money fight and probably get more buys then the UFC has ever gotten. I don't even know who I'd choose in that fight either...


Oh god, that's like when Valasquez/Dos Santos and Machida/Couture happened. I was so torn between the two. 

Love Silva, but I would want Bones to win since he's the future.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler




----------



## scrilla

taking rashad tonight mostly out of hope and hatred for bones.


----------



## Mikey Damage

If Sonnen moves to LHW...Jones vs Sonnen would be interesting...

until they got into the cage. Where Jones would murder him.


Speaking of murder...poor Frank Mir. I like Mir, and it is MMA where anything can happen but yeah. He's fucked. I just cannot see him beating JDS.


----------



## Ray

I wonder if all these Jones haters would actually bet for Rashad to win if they're money was on the line.



BOSS said:


> If Sonnen moves to LHW...Jones vs Sonnen would be interesting...
> 
> until they got into the cage. Where Jones would murder him.
> 
> 
> Speaking of murder...poor Frank Mir. I like Mir, and it is MMA where anything can happen but yeah. He's fucked. I just cannot see him beating JDS.


WHO IS THAT IN YOUR SIG?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

scrilla said:


> taking rashad tonight mostly out of hope and hatred for bones.


I'll be cheering for Rashad like crazy, but I'm not going to let it influence my pick. Jones is a 4/1 favorite and rightfully so. That being said, Rashad has his outs in the fight, so I'll be hoping he finds a way to win. If he knocks Jones out he will skyrocket to one of my favorite fighters of all time.


----------



## Liam Miller

Can't see past Jones tonight.


----------



## killacamt

BOSS said:


> Speaking of murder...poor Frank Mir. I like Mir, and it is MMA where anything can happen but yeah. He's fucked. I just cannot see him beating JDS.


Frank deserves the shot I guess because of his win streak.. JDS will kill him in the first round and it won't last more than 2 mins


----------



## Mikey Damage

Evans has a puncher's chance...but other than a KO, I do not see Evans winning.

If there is a sub or decision, I expect that to be in favor of Jones.


----------



## Walls

I too feel bad for Mir. Cain was realistically going to blast him, so JDS is going to do more and then some. Bones via murder tonight.


----------



## Noel

Big Country's campaigning for the number 1 contender spot with Cain, if the UFC moves anyone up to fight Cain then surely it would be Bigfoot?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Big Country's campaigning for the number 1 contender spot with Cain, if the UFC moves anyone up to fight Cain then surely it would be Bigfoot?


WE WANT HUNT.

Anyone watching Brimage/Blanco?


----------



## Ray

Anyone watching the prelims? Yes? No?

No? Okay...


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I am. Had higher hopes for Blanco.. he hasn't looked great. Still have it 19-19 though


----------



## Ray

Have it the same. Brimage is winning the round so far for me though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The most exciting part of that fight was afterwards when they were mocking each other lolol 

Brimage should take the decision


----------



## Ray

Not the best way to start off 145. I know they're prelims but still.

War Clements


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I agree with Rogan. Who is reffing? Trash stand up


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Bull shit round. That stand up was bogus


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

19-19. 

I hope Wisniewski wins because I'm still pissed about that BS stand up in round 1

side note: this crowd is awesome already.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Easy decision for Clements.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Nice knee. No doubt that hurt. Clements has had to have earned the recognition of Jacksons if he doesn't train there already.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I hope that ignorant ass ref never makes it to the main card of a PPV.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Danzig is going to tap this guy out


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This fight sucks balls.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> This fight sucks balls.


Danzig has a broken ankle lol


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Do either of these guys actually know how to finalize a takedown attempt?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Danzig 30-27 on a broken ankle. What a hoss.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Danzig wins. It wasn't pretty or entertaining but he did what it takes to win with a broken ankle. This fight came down to simple things like aggression and octagon control as there was not much difference in stand up strikes.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I disagree. I think Danzig clearly won the striking, both with his boxing and his knees/punches in the clinch.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Not too interested in this next fight, but the two after this should be fantastic.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Both are excellent strikers but I guarantee this fight will be sloppy and full of both guys trying to go for takedowns and failing for 3 rounds.


----------



## Ray

War Makdessi


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Both are excellent strikers but I guarantee this fight will be sloppy and full of both guys trying to go for takedowns and failing for 3 rounds.


I expect one of them will get KO'd, but neither guy will be making noise in the division I don't think. Could be exciting, but for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Ray

OHHHHMMMG. 

Nas <3


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

John Makdessi by knockout or submission.


----------



## Ray

Oh shit. Njokuani has HUGE long legs.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Njokuani is spamming head kicks.




psx71 said:


> Oh shit. Njokuani has HUGE long legs.


----------



## Ray

My screen needs more Stephen Thompson


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> My screen needs more Stephen Thompson


I'm hyped for that fight. Everyone assumes he will KO Brown, but Brown's chin is great. 

Griggs/Browne is going to be good as well. More hyped for those two fights than most of the main card tbf


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

poor performance by Madkdessi. He needs to get more wild more aggressive. Looking like a real bum against the lengthier fighter. I think Makdessi is injured or something. He doesn't wanna do anything.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

These two should be wearing these:












ViolenceIsGolden said:


> poor performance by Madkdessi. He needs to get more wild more aggressive. Looking like a real bum against the lengthier fighter. I think Makdessi is injured or something. He doesn't wanna do anything.


Slowly stalk forward and eat kicks. Not the best gameplan lol


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


>


(Y)



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'm hyped for that fight. Everyone assumes he will KO Brown, but Brown's chin is great.
> 
> Griggs/Browne is going to be good as well. More hyped for those two fights than most of the main card tbf


Same here. I honestly thought they should have taken the first two fights on the main card and replaced them with the last two on the Prelims. Much more exciting.

EDIT: EXCEPT the Mark Hominick fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Lengthier guy wins in kickboxing match with another kick boxer that is much smaller. Nothing new here. Plus Makdessi looks injured or something is not right with him. Boring fight as they come.



> Slowly stalk forward and eat kicks. Not the best gameplan lol


Well if he wants to win he has to start pushing forward and throwing BOMBS with everything he's got. That's the difference between a guy like Makdessi and a former champion like BJ Penn. Obvious happy payday is obvious.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I think he had a rough time cutting weight, judging by his mannerisms, expression, and the fact that he missed weight by 3 lbs. Just looks sluggish as hell


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Makdessi just can't get going. Just doesn't have any fire on him tonight. This is the type of fight where you have to question your profession.

Why is Anthony Njkowani looking for a takedown fpalm

And this fight is why UFC needs more wrestlers and less "strikers" There's a reason why Anthony Njkowani will never be a contender and it has nothing to do with his length and kicking.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

This fight is making the Danzig fight look like a barn burner in comparison

30-27s across the board. 

Bring on the Wonderboy


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

That felt like a GSP, Jon Fitch, or Ben Askren fight if they were just kickboxers. I never knew kickboxing could be so boring until I saw this fight and Carlos Condit "beat" Nick Diaz.


----------



## Ray

Meh fights so far. Next one should be good though! 

STEPHEN "GOAT" THOMPSON


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I have a bad feeling this whole entire card will lack wrestling on it. Hopefully Rory dominates and takesdown Che Mills at will.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I have a bad feeling this whole entire card will lack wrestling on it. Hopefully Rory dominates and takesdown Che Mills at will.


I think Rory will ragdoll Che like he did my man Nate, only Che doesn't have the sub defense Diaz does and will wind up getting tapped


----------



## Ray

I'm sure there's going to be a fair bit of wrestling in Evans/Jones and MacDonald/Mills.

MAKE ME PROUD WONDERBOY


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Matt Brown is stalking


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I think Rory will ragdoll Che like he did my man Nate, only Che doesn't have the sub defense Diaz does and will wind up getting tapped


Then in that case that fight will be very short so it won't really matter anyways. Unless Che has a underrated Jiu Jitsu game (and can get him into) from his guard and keeps Rory from finishing him. That would be the best case scenario as Rory would rag doll him for 3 rounds in that case.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This fight is very good so far. Could be a great fight. For people who watched the last fight this is what real fighting is actually like.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Brown 10-9 just by controlling Thompson.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Matt Brown will win by Grapple Rape.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Thompson's sprawl is shit


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Brown is gassed rofl.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Tough round to score.. I think Brown probably stole it


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Round 2 for Brown by dropping him and cutting him open but up to that point it was really tough to score. Thompson almost finished him with punches. What a great fight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Thompson's hype train derailed quickly


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

And that ladies and gentleman is what we call wrestling. Mix it with some Jiu Jitsu technique and some boxing fundamentals standing up and you can actually win fights against anybody. Even Anderson Silva can't stop it when done properly.

Can you believe it? A wrestler beating a Karate champion. Impossible.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This fight should be entertaining. Don't expect a technical masterpiece from either men LOL.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> This fight should be entertaining. Don't expect a technical masterpiece from either men LOL.


All Griggs does is come in underestimated and win fights he wasn't supposed to. I have a feeling he is going to do that once again tonight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Very impressive showing from Browne. Griggs was overpowered big time


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Can someone PM me a link to the UFC event tonight?


----------



## killacamt

finally found me a stream...


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Bocek outclassing Alessio. Who did not see this coming?


----------



## Ray

Looks like we're in for a long night of fights. Most of the fights we've seen already have gone to decision.


----------



## killacamt

this first ppv fight is kinda meh for me...


----------



## Ray

Were the Griggs and Thompson fights any good? I missed them both.

So sad that Wonderboy lost


----------



## scrilla

borecek


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'm so disconnected from this fight right now. Matt Brown/Steven Thomson fight should have been in this spot. Nobody should have had to pay to see this one.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Were the Griggs and Thompson fights any good? I missed them both.
> 
> So sad that Wonderboy lost


Thompson pretty much just got his ass kicked. He has zero TD defense, and not much ground game. 

Browne was really impressive. He rocked Griggs with a double flying knee, then choked him out.


----------



## scrilla

i hate when fighters put their arm up when they clearly lost the decision


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Thompson pretty much just got his ass kicked. He has zero TD defense, and not much ground game.
> 
> Browne was really impressive. He rocked Griggs with a double flying knee, then choked him out.


I'll check out the Browne fight later on. Hope Thompson can get back up from this. The guy has quite a good amount of talent. 

WAR HOMINICK!


----------



## killacamt

I hate that this ESPN international has damn commercials!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

You know a fight sucks when the commentators were more excited to mention that Couture and GSP were in the corners of both fighters.


----------



## scrilla

it must be embarrassing to get your ass kicked by a filipino


----------



## Ray

10-9 Yagin that round


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

scrilla said:


> it must be embarrassing to get your ass kicked by a *midget*


FIXED.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Man... Yagin was OD'ing during that round. Sure, you almost won. Just be patient.

But he's already gassed. I see Hominick winning.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Those punches by Yagin are absolutely ridiculous. With proper technique he could generate just as much power with easier execution and on the flip side Hominick could time one and knock him out.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

I betted with my cousin that Hominick wins. Then bitch takes two knockdown punches. God the rest of the card better save it for me.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Hominick looks like shit... again


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Hominick looks like shit... again


No kidding. He looked impressive coming out of the Aldo fight that I thought he might go on a tear for another chance at Aldo.


----------



## Ray

20-18 Yagin

Fight of the Night so far for me.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Knock down means you lose the round automatically unless you also score a knockdown by striking. Knockdown is equivilant to like 3 takedowns.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I'm surprised this fight is so close.

Even if Hominick loses, I don't see Yagin's style going that far.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I'm surprised this fight is so close.
> 
> Even if Hominick loses, I don't see Yagin's style going that far.


Hominick sucks right now. How anyone can get caught by those telegraphed loopers that Yagin is throwing is a mystery to me.


----------



## leon79

Dudes face is a mess


----------



## Ruck_Fules

So when (not if) New York allows MMA fighting, which venue you think UFC tries to sell out first?


----------



## Ray

That last round was really good for Hominick. I still would give it 29-28 for Yagin though.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Yagin would actually be a great match up stylistically to give Aldo problems.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Hominick sucks right now. How anyone can get caught by those telegraphed loopers that Yagin is throwing is a mystery to me.


Yeah. The fact that Hominick was getting caught by this dude was just baffling to me.


Like, a decently skilled striker would hand Yagin his midget ass.


----------



## killacamt

Ruck_Fules said:


> So when (not if) New York allows MMA fighting, which venue you think UFC tries to sell out first?


easily MSG unless they try to pull a WWE and secure MetLife stadium...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Hominick sucks right now. How anyone can get caught by those telegraphed loopers that Yagin is throwing is a mystery to me.


You can catch somebody with anything if you time it right and that's what Yagin did. Obviously it's a lot harder to catch somebody with sick overhand looping hooks like that then a straight jab but Yagin mixed it up and had what it took to land them tonight against the slow and kind of still emotional looking Hominick.

After tonights fight the only thing GSP and Hominick now have in common is that their Canadian and in the UFC. Stylistically they come from different worlds and Hominick is in the back of the line now.


----------



## Ray

Torres is such a skinny fuck


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Torres is not winning this.


----------



## killacamt

sweet knockout by McDonald there!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Put Brian Bowles knockout to shame. Nothing against Brian Bowles.


----------



## Ray

Oh god, those two punches after Torres got knocked out look nasty.

Well done MacDonald. Hopefully another MacDonald can win later in the night (Y)


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

LOL, that was pretty long nap.

I was kinda worried for Torres.


----------



## Myers

Sick KO by Macdonald! He looks to be on his way to a title fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Michael Macdonald has it all. He will break Jon Jones record as youngest champion in UFC.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Dude acts like a stoner.

"Uhh I don't remember doing that"


----------



## Ray

What the hell are they doing? At this rate, the PPV will end extremely early.


----------



## leon79

Should be a good fight next


----------



## Ruck_Fules

psx71 said:


> What the hell are they doing? At this rate, the PPV will end extremely early.


Hoping the Jones fight goes the distance?


----------



## Ray

Rothwell looks jacked up and more fit then last time. 

Still think Schaub's going to win though.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Brendan Shaub is always a good fighter to watch.


----------



## Ray

Ruck_Fules said:


> Hoping the Jones fight goes the distance?


I guess. Everything in this PPV just seems to be going too fast in my opinion.


----------



## Myers

They have to give the main event about 45 minutes just in case it goes all 5 rounds, if this fight ends early they'll probably show a prelim fight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> What the hell are they doing? At this rate, the PPV will end extremely early.


If this fight ends quickly they will probably show Wonderboy getting worked.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

What was that!?!


----------



## leon79

Another quick knockout


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Que the prelim fight.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Rothwell wins? WOW! Didn't expect that.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

That was a hilarious mess. Either man could have won that ridiculous exchange.


----------



## Ray

Schaub shouldn't have rushed in like that. Foolish on his part. He should have stood back and hit more shots from a distance until there was more damage to the head.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Shades of Scott Petrelluzzi knocking out Kimbo Slice.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Brendan Schaub's chin is non-existent.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Brendan Shaub should cut down to Light Heavyweight. It might just save his career.


----------



## Ray

Tonight's been a big night of upsets so far. Doesn't bode well for Rory and Jon


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Oh dear... Rashad's practicing his triangles.


Foreshadowing?


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

C'MON RORY!


----------



## PuroresuPride18

HAHAHAHA FUCK YES!!! I hope brendan schuab the absolute worst after this. Cut the piece of trash from the UFC.


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Jones better win


----------



## PuroresuPride18

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Brendan Shaub should cut down to Light Heavyweight. It might just save his career.


Schuab is 6'4" and has a huge frame.... it wouldn't help with his vagina chin anyways.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Ok, a hundred points to Che for using "Bandelero" as his theme.


----------



## Ray

WAR RORY! 

The future's here bitches!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rory wins at entrance music for tonight


----------



## Ray

Both guys actually came out to great music. It's getting me hyped up (Y)

GSP SIGHTING!


----------



## Ray

For some reason, I really love when Mike says "Everything else, is virtually identically"


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This fight has so much potential. Che Mills intro music was amazing.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

"Mom, are you there? Hug me, I just got knocked the fuck out".


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rogan has called Che a killer 10 times tonight. He probably does not appreciate that considering his father was locked up for 15 year for a murder he did not commit


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Che has a busted cheek bone for sure


----------



## Ray

MACDONALD!!!!! 

Gotta say though, Mills was outdoing MacDonald for the short time they were on the ground striking. If Mills works on his wrestling, he could be a force to be reckoned with in the future.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Che is bleeding like a stuck pig.

Jesus! 

/Zandig


----------



## leon79

One way fight so far


----------



## Ray

I say give MacDonald Condit after this.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Taking him down with ease and just holding him down and dominating.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

RORYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Rory MacDonald wins a very one sided fight. Che Mills did not belong in there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Let's see what Rory has against Koscheck/Hendricks winner both elite wrestlers before he invades GSP's territory.

Che Mills probably is a great fighter but he needs to work on his takedown defense so much. I know Rory is just on another level as far as takedowns go but stuff like that really raises questions. His jiu jitsu as well. Rory strength wise was just on another level.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

It's JONNY BONES JONES Time.


----------



## Rush

MacDonald is a beast (just in case you didn't know ;D)

kid has a huge future


----------



## Ray

I really hope Che Mills gets up from this and goes on a winning streak. Really like the guy.


----------



## Ray

RASHAD GETTING KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT TIME! 

Get ready guys!


----------



## Rush

psx71 said:


> I say give MacDonald Condit after this.


Condit is waiting for GSP, never going to happen.



Smith_Jensen said:


> Rory MacDonald wins a very one sided fight. Che Mills did not belong in there.


Mills is a pretty decent fighter in his own right, MacDonald is just becoming an elite fighter. He's not there yet and i think it was Rogan's comment comparing him to Jones was a bit premature but he'll be there soon.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rory is a carbon copy of GSP. Only difference is that they look different and Rory has a lot of learning ahead of him but that won't determine if he wins or loses because he's just so much stronger than anybody else.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

lol @ "Let's go watch Jon Jones".


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

The moment we've all been fucking waiting for. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Black on Black Crime 3 is ON!


----------



## Ray

FUCKING HYPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Is that immortal technique? 

YEAH!!! Awesome!


----------



## Ray

If they both come out crouching it's gonna be really awkward.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ

Didn't he use that song when he fought Chuck?


----------



## PuroresuPride18

WAR SUGA!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rashad come on and knock this boy out.


----------



## Rush

THE CHAMP IS HERE

love it. Jones better murk Rashad.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

LOL, The Champ is Here!

Bones has completed the heel turn.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

WAR JONES!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

You could almost tell the UFC is banking on Jones winning.


----------



## PuroresuPride18




----------



## Rush

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> Bones has completed the heel turn.


ugh, this isn't prowrestling son.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Boos for both men what the hell?


----------



## Ray

10-9 Jones.

Worried about that last shot that Evans got on Jones though.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rashad is gonna win this.


----------



## Ray

SOLID round for Jones. Those elbows were beautiful. 20-18 Jones so far.

Good fight (Y)


----------



## killacamt

did Evans get hurt there???


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow, those elbows were game changers.


----------



## C-Cool

Jones' elbows are like a second set of punches he can use.

Mr. Evans needs the ground game, now. Not like I'm rooting for Rashad, or anything.


----------



## Ruck_Fules

Jones needs to just finish this.


----------



## Rush

20-18 for Jones easy. Those elbows are sick.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Watching on Japanese stream now only stream left working LOL.


----------



## C-Cool

Overhand rights hurt like the dickens.

Evans is still in this.


----------



## Ray

30-27 for Jones. Surprised it hasn't gone to the ground yet...


----------



## killacamt

Evans better stop showboating and step it up...


----------



## Rush

29-28 Jones, this is his fight to lose.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

killacamt said:


> Evans better stop showboating and step it up...


Other way around.


----------



## Ray

Evans is totally getting outclassed right now. Jones won all 4 rounds so far. If Evans wants to win he better go for the KO or somehow get a submission in.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Jones is definitely winning right now. And Rashad is tired.

I sense that some desperation moves coming up this round.


----------



## Rush

39-37 Jones. Evans is gassed, this fight better be finished though


----------



## C-Cool

Evans, you got one round to win this one, because Jones doesn't have to do anything to you but defend himself, and he's won this match.

Nothing to lose? Go for it.


----------



## killacamt

40-36 for Jones here....


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Round 5 and Rashad has only landed "haymakers" that have barely found their mark. Boring fight as they get. Rashad did far worse than I thought possible. No gameplan at all, might as well be Jones sparring partner.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'll never watch another Jones fight until he moves up to heavyweight.


----------



## Rush

49-46 Jones. Rounds 1,2,4 and 5 to Jones, 3 to Evans. Easy fight, he just coasted the last 3 rounds.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow. Where was Rashad's gameplan?

This was like Rashad vs Rampage. Except Rashad was Rampage.


----------



## Ray

Oh look, Jones won


----------



## Smith_Jensen

So do you guys think Dan Henderson has a chance against Jon Jones?


----------



## C-Cool

Jones didn't need to do crap after round 3 (or 4).

He really meant it when he said that he left his emotions at the door. He won that fight with a cool mind.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'm calling it now curse of Tito and by Tito I don't mean Tito Ortiz. Just go back and watch the prime time special and right there it is. Rashad Evans is in Puerto Rico and meets now retired former boxing chamion Felix "Tito" Trinidad. Same guy who walked out with Ricco Rodriguez to his fight with Tim Sylvia the fight where Ricco got knocked out in the first round losing his heavyweight title that he won in a emotional climax against Randy Couture.

So if your a fighter in MMA stay away from Trinidad at any cost. For all we know this might have been "Suga" Shane Mosley in there tonight with Jones.


----------



## killacamt

Smith_Jensen said:


> So do you guys think Dan Henderson has a chance against Jon Jones?


if Evans didn't do squat what makes you think Dan will???


----------



## TasteOfVenom

Well that main event made me happy.


----------



## Rush

Smith_Jensen said:


> So do you guys think Dan Henderson has a chance against Jon Jones?


No. Hendo loads up on his right hand way too much, he's not nearly as fast as Rashad. He'll get tagged consistantly in the fight. Jones has a massive reach over him, he can stay on the outside, throw kicks and not get hit once in the fight if he wants.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jones will destroy Henderson. Just a straight up mugging in the cards.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

killacamt said:


> if Evans didn't do squat what makes you think Dan will???


Exactly. Hendersons only chance is knockout and we all know that's not going to happen against Jon Jones. Henderson got beat by Rampage Jackson, he almost lost to Shogun Rua and won on decision by the skim of his teeth, and he probably can't even beat Rashad Evans. Henderson vs. Rashad would actually be a more realistic match up.

Upsets and money match ups can only come for Jones at heavyweight now. There's just no interest in seeing Jones at 205 anymore.


----------



## C-Cool

A-ha!

I knew it, I can see why Evans was so gun shy during this fight. His timing was completely screwed up against Jones. He even said it after the fight.

Lesson to learn? Don't judge fight timing by what you learned while sparring with Jon Jones. It's entirely different in a big time fight.


----------



## killacamt

I really wonder what's next for Jones??? I think it was Joe Rogan that alluded to Heavyweight? I'm not sure I would be for that, I'm sure Jones is just as fast as anyone in that division, I'd rather see a Jones/Silva or a Jones/GSP fight...hey everybody's gotta have a dream right???


----------



## Ray

So glad that this whole ordeal between Rashad/Jones is over now. We can finally move on to something else.

It was a pretty uneventful fight (I don't want to say boring cause it did have my attention throughout the 5 rounds), but at the end of the day, Jones got the job done.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Fights to make after UFC 145

Jon Jones vs Dan Henderson
Rashad Evans vs Lyoto Machida
Rory MacDonald vs winner of Hendricks/Koscheck
Michael McDonald vs Brian Bowles

Anyone agree with these match ups?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

One of the most underrated aspects of Jones game tonight in the fight was how he didn't let Rashad initiate any time of grapple with him something they commonly did while sparring together working on wrestling techniques and something seen on all levels of wrestling. This was a rookie fundamental teaching in wrestling but Jones just did it to perfection holding off Rashads arm. Then when Rashad was actually allowed in Jones had the guillotine available but gave it up. Think that was the third round.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Smith_Jensen said:


> Fights to make after UFC 145
> 
> Jon Jones vs Dan Henderson
> Rashad Evans vs Lyoto Machida
> Rory MacDonald vs winner of Hendricks/Koscheck
> Michael McDonald vs Brian Bowles
> Chad Mendes vs Michael McDonald
> 
> Anyone agree with these match ups?


Chad Mendez is different weight class (featherweight) and he should probably shouldn't fight Eddie Yagin if that's what you meant as Yagin would have no chance against Mendez wrestling and UFC would get nothing by booking that fight at all.

I like Mendez vs. Jim Hettes next but I could see UFC wanting to protect both men and build up Hettes more before that happens.

Another guy to look at in the welterweight division is Jake Ellenberger. If UFC doesn't wanna rush Rory Macdonald they could have Rory fight somebody like Diego Sanchez next who's just coming off a loss to Ellenberger or a real proving fight for Macdonald next would be Kampmann. If there's a demand for Rory just like Jones then sure but you gotta remember that the journey for Jones as champion started over Rashad getting injured otherwise who he'd be beating right now, probably champion but Lightheavyweight is not nearly as deep as Welterweight where Rory fights at.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Chad Mendez is different weight class (featherweight) and he should probably shouldn't fight Eddie Yagin if that's what you meant as Yagin would have no chance against Mendez wrestling and UFC would get nothing by booking that fight at all.
> 
> I like Mendez vs. Jim Hettes next but I could see UFC wanting to protect both men and build up Hettes more before that happens.


I agree, Chad vs Hettes would be a good match up


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Smith_Jensen said:


> I agree, Chad vs Hettes would be a good match up


Come to think of it they'll probably go with the Korean Zombie as the next opponent for Mendez which gives Mendez a pretty good chance to win but at the same time if Zombie can beat him that would automatically give him the next title shot after Dustin Pourier or somebody.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

My UFC 145 fight night bonuses

KO of the Night: Ben Rothwell
Submission of the Night: Travis Browne
Fight of the Night: Mark Hominick vs Eddie Yagin


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Post fight press conference just started

Dana thinks it was an awesome show lolol gtfo


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC 145 live post fight press conference is now live

http://www.ufc.com/media/145-post-pc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBQ3tP9fSwM&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

KO of the night: Ben Rothwell (can't think of any others)
Submission of the night: Travis Browne (can't think of any others)
Fight of the Night: Matt Brown vs. Steven Thompson- although this fight will probably get overlooked to please Dana White and all the ppv people ashamed the best fight was free on FX television


----------



## Ray

Doesn't look like Dana's warming up to the idea of Anderson/Jones yet 

Looks like Hendo's next up against Jones. I could see it going for 150.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dana is so full of shit talking about how great this card is lmfao. Get real asshole


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC 145 was average at best. 6.5/10 at least.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Henderson is a much more serious focused fighter than Rashad with this whole fiasco or Rampage. I could see him doing slightly better than Lyoto Machida did and then getting submitted by some mistake and just being gassed out in the third or fourth round.

And can't fucking stand Dana White.


----------



## Ray

Dana's one of those guys who you can't tell whether he's jacked and in shape, or just plain fat.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Smith_Jensen said:


> UFC 145 was average at best. 6.5/10 at least.


'The main event was just so great it overshadowed the rest of this awesome card' 

no, the rest of the card was just meh, Dana.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dana White is just like Eric Bishoff from the late 90's in WCW.

He puts himself around all the top MMA fighters and coaches in the world that Fretita pays for and it makes him think his dick is 100 inches long. Alienates all the legends that paved the way that he wants to get nerd revenge on over being a duch bag to them back when the Fretitas first bought the company and they were seconded to Pride and K1 kickboxing. Anybody that is not in the UFC he's better than basically. He tries to live in "right now" through his ego. His ego has gone too far now and I'm sure I'm not the only person totally sick of seeing the guy all over the product on every single show. Dude needs to just fuck off.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Dana White is just like Eric Bishoff from the late 90's in WCW.
> 
> He puts himself around all the top MMA fighters and coaches in the world that Fretita pays for and it makes him think his dick is 100 inches long. Alienates all the legends that paved the way that he wants to get nerd revenge on over being a duch bag to them back when the Fretitas first bought the company and they were seconded to Pride and K1 kickboxing. Anybody that is not in the UFC he's better than basically. He tries to live in "right now" through his ego. His ego has gone too far now and I'm sure I'm not the only person totally sick of seeing the guy all over the product on every single show. Dude needs to just fuck off.


I'm right there with you. The guy is so full of shit it's a miracle anyone listens to what he says. I hate the fucking prick.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'm right there with you. The guy is so full of shit it's a miracle anyone listens to what he says. I hate the fucking prick.


He really hurts the product and gives off a wrong kind of rub to what MMA is about for a casual viewer maybe watching their first MMA event on tv. It's not needed to have him on tv and he needs to just stay as far away as possible. The less Dana White the better.


----------



## Ray

He's not as bad as you guy's are making him out to be, but yeah, he can definitely come off as a prick and a douche bag at points. I can see how he can be a turn off sometimes.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

It was okay the first season of TUF when he gave his initial 'Do you want to be a fucking fighter' speech, but it's worn thin on most fans I think. It's very evident that him being the defacto face of the UFC is horrible for MMA. From his 13 year old vocabulary to his undeserved arrogance to bashing any fighter who isn't in the UFC and I could go on and on but I just can't stand anything about the cocksucker.



psx71 said:


> He's not as bad as you guy's are making him out to be, but yeah, he can definitely come off as a prick and a douche bag at points. I can see how he can be a turn off sometimes.


He's worse than we make him out to be. He is the anti-christ of MMA. He is a fucking dick wad. What purpose does he serve? He is just a useless figurehead who makes the sport/company look bad by being a fat retard.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

psx71 said:


> He's not as bad as you guy's are making him out to be, *but yeah, he can definitely come off as a prick and a douche bag at points*.


That is all he needs. The real Dana White. Everything else is just a business friendly "oh look at me I'm the president now everybody love me because I love you all(only cares about money or wasting it actually)" fasad that the guy puts on.

EDIT: Oh god Dana gets asked about Miguel. True colors showing now. Dana knew he was wrong to take Miguel's job and lively hood over a stupid joke he made to a friend on twitter. Now he's out for fat American goofball nerd revenge on Miguel. Somebody to shove case #4,054.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

UFC on Fox 3 will blow tonight's card away, mark my words. Diaz/Miller will be a 5 round war, Koshcheck/Hendricks is an awesome matchup, Palhares is always awesome to watch, and even Barry/Johnson has potential to deliver an exciting fight.


----------



## Rush

There are still fights for Jones at LHW. Sure he looks unbeatable but thats what everyone said about Machida until he got exposed, what wrestling marks said about Brock, what people are saying about JDS etc etc. 

As for Dana White, yeah he's a douchebag but your hate on him is beyond ridiculous and just reeks of petty jealousy. Not surprised that VIG is such an ardent opponant to anything he does. Anderson still has Sonnen coming up, why would Dana be planning for Silva/Jones? Like at all? Also, why would he come out and say "this show was shit". He's going to try and build up the card to be good.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> As for Dana White, yeah he's a douchebag but your hate on him is beyond ridiculous and just reeks of petty jealousy.


:kobe


----------



## Rush

:kobe3


----------



## Noel

I'm looking to re-watch an old TUF season, trying to remember the one with the most shit talking? I was thinking Tito/Shamrock, or Mir vs Big Nog for the insanity that is Junie Browning or Rashad / Rampage for their rivalry, any suggestions?


----------



## T-C

Rashad is a dickhead who needs to go to the very back of the line now, I can't remember the last time he was in an exciting fight and it takes a real talent for having boring fights to make a fight with Jones dull. Evans feels the need to create some high school name calling horseshit around all his fights because if people just looked at his fights instead of the hype they would see that he his boredom personified.

Nobody will beat Jones at LHW. No one.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

[Yeah I thought the fight with Rampage was overrated due to all the hype and how boring and fast the fight went by with Rashad just playing it safe and winning all 3 rounds not taking punishment or dishing any out. This blew that away by far. I can't even understand if you like Jon Jones and hate Rashad how you could have not thought that fight sucked balls and wanted to see Rashad mount some type of offense, rock Jones, or take it to the ground. Jones also completely failed for not being able to finish the fight when he had the oppurtunities causing the ppv buyers and live audience to have to suffere through more embarassment for Rashad. At times I almost felt worse than Rashad watching that. That fight almost felt fixed it was so one sided on the feet and really changed my perspective as a fighting fan on how important speed and length can be when applied correctly against a great fighter with not nearly the same speed or length as you, just power and looked impressivly against lesser opponents.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

double post


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> I'm looking to re-watch an old TUF season, trying to remember the one with the most shit talking? I was thinking Tito/Shamrock, or Mir vs Big Nog for the insanity that is Junie Browning or Rashad / Rampage for their rivalry, any suggestions?


Season 1 for the Koshcheck/Leben beef. Hilarious stuff. S1 also had the highest number of fighters who carved out successful UFC careers


----------



## Walls

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Dana is so full of shit talking about how great this card is lmfao. Get real asshole


Did we watch the same show? It wasn't bad in the slightest. 7.5/10


Jones completely broke Rashad last night, it was very satisfying to watch. Hendo is going to get destroyed. He isn't nearly as fast as Rashad and Jones beat Rashad to the punch almost everytime. Plus you add in the length and elbows, RIP Hendo.

Rory is a fucking animal. He's scary accurate with his ground strikes and he's just part of the wave of guys who have just trained MMA from the start, not had one base and then learned everything else.

Schaub may now have the funniest KO of all time. Why they made that a TKO when he clearly was gone, I don't know.

McDonald's KO of Torres was awesome. He's one to watch. Although his back acne is distracting. How they dude doesn't contract staph every time he trains, I don't know.


I thought it was a really good show overall. It delivered.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

It was okay. Just a run of the mill card with an overhyped main event. I'd say 5/10 at best. Bellator 66 was more entertaining IMO. UFC on Fox will be more entertaining next month as well I suspect. Hell, I even thought the UFC in Sweden has more entertaining fights. 

The Jones match may have been 'satisfying' for you to watch as a Jones fan, but as someone who just wanted to see a good fight, it wasn't that. Rory is a beast, but he did exactly what I expected.. take Mills down and out class him on the ground. That fight didn't really show much than what we already know.. most Brits can't do anything but stand and bang. Schaub's glass chin is amusing, but that's it. 

McDonald I was impressed with. He is a future champ at 135.


----------



## Walls

That was a good fight. I don't see how it wasn't. Jones tooled Rashad and broke him completely. He had a great game plan and got Rashad to fight his fight when Rashad was adamant he wouldn't do that. Saying that fight wasn't good is as baffling to me as when everyone said Diaz/Condit sucked. Simply not true. Both may not have been what you wanted to see, but they weren't bad.

Also, on a side note, props to my Canadian brethren Rory for the Rogan Podcast shout out. His will be added with Diaz's to his intro, so that will be awesome. Speaking of intros, I loved the "The Champ Is Here" part of Jones' walk out song.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I agree that the Diaz/Condit fight was good (that fight was actually competitive), but not the ME last night. Again, from a Jones fan perspective I see how you enjoyed it, but after the big elbows in the 2nd round Rashad just went into a defensive shell and wasn't throwing much of anything. He was just standing in front of Jones and letting him pick him apart without having to worry about being countered. It was just not an entertaining fight to me at all. Impressive showing from Jones? Of course.

edit: Definitely loved Rory giving a shout out to the Rogan podcast. Also major props to him for his entrance music of Living to Die. I loved him already, but he earned even more points in my book last night.


----------



## Dark Storm

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> The Jones match may have been 'satisfying' for you to watch as a Jones fan, but as someone who just wanted to see a good fight, it wasn't that.


Pretty much. As a guy not especially interested in either, it was getting hard to keep the 'ol eyes open towards the end. Total mehfest. Jones won, but I really didn't give a fuck, hell the earlier matches were far more interesting to me.


----------



## Walls

I understand why casual fans would have a problem with the Jones/Evans fight, I guess.


----------



## Ray

Well, it looks as if Jones has started an "elbow" fad, similiar to when Silva front kicked Belfort.

But look at the one hit elbow KO. Looks like Jones has finally gotten a true test in Ron Art- er... Metta World Peace. Can't wait to see Jones vs. Peace. I can see Metta giving Jon Jones a run for the title.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> I understand why casual fans would have a problem with the Jones/Evans fight, I guess.


Yea man, I'm clearly a casual fan because I don't enjoy watching one sided beat downs in hyped main events. Silly me


----------



## Walls

Yeah, because a guy being better than someone else and proving it is so terrible to watch.

On to more awesome things. Rogan got caught making fun of Goldie and swearing at him, I thought it was funny: http://ironforgesiron.com/2012/04/video-ufc-145-goldberg-rogan-slip-up-evan-s-ffffffuuuuuuuu/


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

It wasn't 'terrible' to watch, it was an impressive showing by Jones as I said, but it just wasn't a great fight. If Real had beaten Barca 4-1, and the entire 2nd half was nothing but Barca in a defensive shell getting bombarded by Real's attack, then nobody would call it a great match. Real looking great can be fun to watch, but it's not some amazing event like a 2-1 match with a winner in the 90th minute could be. I don't see why you are getting so butt hurt. I'm glad you enjoyed the fight, I thought it was mediocre. I don't see how this makes me a casual fan, and you come off as really ignorant to make such a statement.


----------



## Rush

It was an average fight. Not bad but far from good. It had a very GSP/Anderson cruising to a decision feel to it, GSP in particular. He starts the first 2 rounds well, mixing things up and landing clean. Then he knows he can just cruise to the end and dominate.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush you must be a casual fan to have not enjoyed every second of that all time classic fight!


----------



## Ray

I felt that Jones was holding back in that fight alot, playing it really safe. Rashad was seemingly playing it safe too, especially by the last 3 rounds, but Jones in particular felt like he didn't shine like he used to in previous fights.

Fact of the matter is, the fight could have been much more exciting that it was. For example, knowing Jones, when he got Rashad in that standing guillotine in Round 4 (or was it 3?), if it was anyone else but Rashad, I feel Jones would have done something crazy right there and finished the fight somehow.

It was still a good fight, don't think it lived up to the hype, but it could have been much better if both guys didn't play it safe. Which is fine on their end, I mean, they know better what they have to do to win a fight. Both really wanted to win it, so I guess playing it safe makes sense.

That being said, expect a quick finish of Hendo when his turn comes. I guarantee that Henderson will be finished off by Jones come fight night.


----------



## Rush

:kobe bitch please i'm one of the most elitist posters in here 8*D


just be grateful it wasn't Sonnen in the fight. Walls would claim it as the greatest fight in mma history.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> :kobe bitch please i'm one of the most elitist posters in here 8*D
> 
> 
> just be grateful it wasn't Sonnen in the fight. Walls would claim it as the greatest fight in mma history.


That's the point bro. Obviously you aren't a casual, just pointing out how asinine Wall's comment is. I also am a proud MMA elitist, so I will always take it personal if someone wants to have the audacity to call me a casual.


----------



## Rush

i know, hence the 8*D smiley


----------



## Myers

Rush said:


> :kobe bitch please i'm one of the most elitist posters in here 8*D


:hmm:

8*D


----------



## Walls

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> That's the point bro. Obviously you aren't a casual, just pointing out how asinine Wall's comment is. I also am a proud MMA elitist, so I will always take it personal if someone wants to have the audacity to call me a casual.


lulz, you're a MMA elitist?

And absolutely if Sonnen was in that fight, it would have been better. He would have beaten Jones AND Rashad at the same time, no question.

And Jones/Rashad was far from average. It wasn't a back and fourth war and Jones didn't murder him as I expected him to, but I was still very pleased. I especially liked the shoulder strikes he was landing on Rashad when they clinched up so he couldn't take him down. And the little hand games he was playing with Rashad was different too. And I don't blame Jones for playing it a little safe in this one. They both talked mad shit and there was more than the title on the line. Jones humbled Rashad and life goes on as it should.


----------



## Myers

In order to make it fair for his opponent, each of Sonnen's fights should be handicap matches.

Those shoulder strikes were retarded, he was just toying with evans at that point. He went from rocking and almost fishing the fight with his elbows from the clinch, to those shoulder thrusts that didn't do any damage and prolonged the fight. After watching Jones completely dominate all of his opponents, it was obvious he just wanted to humble rashad in that fight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> lulz, you're a MMA elitist?



Nah, I'm a casual.


----------



## Walls

You do know I was referring to Dark Storm when I said that, right? Hence why I said it right after what he said.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I assumed it was directed at both of us since I had posted right before him and you didn't quote either of us.

This is all quite petty though. Let's move on. 

Do you guys think Rory is going to be getting the Kosh/Hendricks winner, or will UFC bring him along slowly?


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I assumed it was directed at both of us since I had posted right before him and you didn't quote either of us.
> 
> This is all quite petty though. Let's move on.
> 
> Do you guys think Rory is going to be getting the Kosh/Hendricks winner, or will UFC bring him along slowly?


Rory needs a bigger test in his next fight, so i would say yes.

I enjoyed Jones vs Evans, but to me it was one of those that was good to watch live, but i wouldn't watch again fights.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

My dream scenario would be for Nick Diaz to beat his case with the NSAC and be reinstated immediately and get a matchup with Rory and avenge Nate's loss. Not sure any of that will/would happen, but that would be best case scenario IMO.

The only thing with Rory facing the winner of that Koshcheck/Hendricks fight is I think if he took that fight and won he would basically be in line for the winner of GSP/Condit for the title, and he and GSP have made it clear they won't fight. Based on what I heard from him after the Mills fight he sounds like he wants to fight 3-4 more times this year, but it doesn't necessarily have to be against top ranked competition. I could see him winding up against a guy like Siyar (which would be a helluva test IMO) or maybe Diego Sanchez?


----------



## Walls

Normally I can't stand The Underground because it's filled with retards that make the tards in the TNA section look like Harvard grads, but the gifs some of the people came up with for the Brendan Schaub TKO almost had me in tears. Some good ones:



















and my personal favorite:


----------



## Rush

the UG was so much better when there were less people on there. Now there are so many trolls, **** and retards there.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I would like to see Rory facing Erick Silva, though. But, yeah, that would be a huge stepdown for Rory. Him facing the winner of Koscheck/Hendricks makes complete sense, especially with Condit in the horizon.


----------



## Noel

Fucking rofl at Alistoid Testostereem's excuse. He actually had the balls to pull the "I was prescribed something and didn't check what it was" excuse. Even if that _was_ true, it's your fucking fault as a professional athlete to see what's going into your body.


----------



## Noel

His statement by the way:



> To my friends and fans,
> 
> I am deeply saddened to announce that on Friday, April 20, I respectfully withdrew from the May 26 event so that I can request a continuance until my situation with the Nevada State Athletic Commission is resolved.
> 
> I cannot express how sorry I am to the Commission, Junior Dos Santos, the fans, the owners and employees of the UFC, my friends and family and anyone else who this has affected.
> 
> I absolutely do not believe in, nor do I use performance-enhancing drugs. I am a clean fighter and I will do whatever it takes to prove this to everyone.
> 
> Prior to the UFC 146 press conference in March, I aggravated an old rib injury on my left side. My doctor prescribed, and I accepted, an anti-inflammatory medication that was mixed with testosterone. I was completely unaware that testosterone was one of the ingredients in the medication. Although I was unaware, I do realize it is my job to know what I am putting into my body.
> 
> I respect the Nevada Commissioners and Executive Director Keith Kizer and what they are doing to keep
> the sport of mixed martial arts regulated and safe for athletes. I look forward to working with them in the days and weeks ahead.
> 
> Friends and fans, I ask for your patience as I work through this matter. Please support me. I promise to return to the Octagon soon.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rashad tweeted a pic of his eye


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Just saw a vid where Dana said BJ Penn has talked with him and claims he will fight again. Not sure if he will be at 170 or 155.


----------



## Noel

Thing is with BJ, he obviously has the talent and is already at a HOF level. But whenever he takes a loss he turns into such a whiny bitch.. I'm not sure if it's to do with his personality or if his camp aren't saying the right things to him after a loss, but I'm kind of suck of BJ "retiring" or "re-evaluating his career" after every single loss. I've always preferred BJ at 155 so I hope he drops back down, but he needs to take the loss to Nick on the chin (no pun intended), admit he got battered and use it to spur him on to get better.


----------



## Walls

Wonderwall said:


> Thing is with BJ, he obviously has the talent and is already at a HOF level. But whenever he takes a loss he turns into such a whiny bitch.. I'm not sure if it's to do with his personality or if his camp aren't saying the right things to him after a loss, but I'm kind of suck of BJ "retiring" or "re-evaluating his career" after every single loss. I've always preferred BJ at 155 so I hope he drops back down, but he needs to take the loss to Nick on the chin (no pun intended), admit he got battered and use it to spur him on to get better.


Couldn't have said it better myself. That's always been my problem with BJ.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Thing is with BJ, he obviously has the talent and is already at a HOF level. But whenever he takes a loss he turns into such a whiny bitch.. I'm not sure if it's to do with his personality or if his camp aren't saying the right things to him after a loss, but I'm kind of suck of BJ "retiring" or "re-evaluating his career" after every single loss. I've always preferred BJ at 155 so I hope he drops back down, but he needs to take the loss to Nick on the chin (no pun intended), admit he got battered and use it to spur him on to get better.


I agree with BJ being a whiny bitch after losing, but I would still like to see him fighting some more. Dude is only 32 or 33 years old


----------



## Walls

I'm having a hard time believing Overeem when he says an anti-inflammatory caused his high ratio. Speaking of Overeem, his hearing is today. And so is the presser in Rio with Silva/Sonnen. Can't wait for that.

Edit - Chael isn't pulling any punches in this presser and Dana looks very nervous every time Chael opens his mouth.


----------



## T3H~L3X

"whats the weight class, whats the venue, and who's ass am i kicking"

Oh gotta love Chael


----------



## Walls

Chael was great at the presser and they looked like they were hugging for what was supposed to be their stare down. I'm glad the fight isn't happening in Brazil. It would have been awesome to see those two fight in such a huge venue and Chael beating Anderson in his home country would have been beyond epic but it just wasn't safe for him.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Not any less excited for the actual fight but to think of what could have been the most unreal atmosphere perhaps in any sporting event this year kinda sucks.
I bet its one BIG weight off Chaels shoulders though, plus Vegas is his favourite city to fight in.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm watching the presser now, funny shit

http://youtu.be/BxuX2q9GGjg


----------



## Noel

Chael is fucking hilarious. Right at the end of the presser when they're squaring off, someone hands Anderson the belt, then Chael motions to take the belt off of Anderson with his body language basically saying "Oh I thought you was going to give it to me.".


----------



## Smith_Jensen

It's official, the NSAC has denied Overeem a license. He can reapply in 9 months on the condition that he doesn't try to fight anywhere during the 9 month waiting period.

The start of the suspension officially started back at March 27 which was the date of UFC 146 random drug tests. Overeem can reapply on December 27.


----------



## Noel

I wonder what the UFC does now, Overeem said he wouldn't apply to fight elsewhere either, it's quite possible that Overeem won't even have a fight booked this time next year. If I was the UFC I'd just let him go, come January most fans will have forgotten him anyway and his name value would be lost, it's situations like this that the UFC need to man up, bite the bullet, and cut people out of principle.


----------



## Noel

Awesome! Hector Lombard to the UFC is a "done deal". Give this man the push of a lifetime.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> come January most fans will have forgotten him anyway and his name value would be lost


Come on now, really?


----------



## Myers

UFC 148 just got stacked!

The latest UFC 148 card now includes:
Champ Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen (for middleweight title)
Champ Dominick Cruz vs. Urijah Faber (for bantamweight title)
Rich Franklin vs. Cung Le
Forrest Griffin vs. Tito Ortiz
Michael Bisping vs. Tim Boetsch
Renan Barao vs. Ivan Menjivar
Fabricio Camoes vs. Melvin Guillard
Khabib Nurmagomedov vs. Gleison Tibau
Dong Hyun Kim vs. Demian Maia
Riki Fukuda vs. Constantinos Philippou


----------



## -Mystery-

Wonderwall said:


> Awesome! Hector Lombard to the UFC is a "done deal". Give this man the push of a lifetime.


Guess we know who's fighting Silva after Sonnen.


----------



## McQueen

I decided to get blackout drunk on Saturday night but i'm assuming Rashad got owned?


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I want to see Lombard fighting some middle-level UFC fighter before thinking in him facing Silva/Sonnen winner. If he can go through his opponent, then give him the title shot, but just don't make him enters the UFC with a title shot.


----------



## Myers




----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


>


That is fucking sweet 



Save Us.Charisma said:


> I want to see Lombard fighting some middle-level UFC fighter before thinking in him facing Silva/Sonnen winner. If he can go through his opponent, then give him the title shot, but just don't make him enters the UFC with a title shot.


I want to see Lombard vs Stann personally.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I love the poster. Even though my favorite is the 144 one.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I want to see Lombard vs Stann personally.


I like that scrap. If Boetsch wasn't pairing with Bisping, I would wanted to see a Boetsch vs. Lombard.

PS. Miocic vs. Del Rosario at the 146 Heavyweight Card.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> I decided to get blackout drunk on Saturday night but i'm assuming Rashad got owned?


Yeah, Jones humbled him and broke him, legit. Didn't finish him, it went all 5 but he owned him and was never in any trouble. Rashad couldn't get inside, which also means Hendo is completely fucked. He's basically an older, slower Rashad at this point and Rashad didn't even come close.

Thats a fucking awesome poster and 148 looks fucking great.


----------



## EliteNate

Can't wait for GSP to come back!

Poor Rashad


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/4/24/2973209/ufc-on-fuel-4-mark-munoz-vs-chris-weidman-mma-news

Munoz vs Weidman as the ME for UFC on Fuel 4 in July.


----------



## Rush

Wonderwall said:


> I wonder what the UFC does now, Overeem said he wouldn't apply to fight elsewhere either, it's quite possible that Overeem won't even have a fight booked this time next year. If I was the UFC I'd just let him go, come January most fans will have forgotten him anyway and his name value would be lost, it's situations like this that the UFC need to man up, bite the bullet, and cut people out of principle.


:kobe cmon son, really? I thought i'd seen some dumb posts in here but that comes in mid range :side:




Myers said:


> UFC 148 just got stacked!
> 
> The latest UFC 148 card now includes:
> Champ Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen (for middleweight title)
> Champ Dominick Cruz vs. Urijah Faber (for bantamweight title)
> Rich Franklin vs. Cung Le
> Forrest Griffin vs. Tito Ortiz
> Michael Bisping vs. Tim Boetsch
> Renan Barao vs. Ivan Menjivar
> Fabricio Camoes vs. Melvin Guillard
> Khabib Nurmagomedov vs. Gleison Tibau
> Dong Hyun Kim vs. Demian Maia
> Riki Fukuda vs. Constantinos Philippou


:mark: fapfapfap at that card. 


Good to hear that Lombard is coming to the UFC. He's been a big fish in a small pond for awhile now, but he is a boss.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yea idk what he's thinking saying that people will forget about Overeem. 

::fast forward to next year::

who the hell is this giant Dutchman that looks like he is chizzled from granite? anyone have any idea??


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Myers said:


> UFC 148 just got stacked!
> 
> The latest UFC 148 card now includes:
> Champ Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen (for middleweight title)
> Champ Dominick Cruz vs. Urijah Faber (for bantamweight title)
> Rich Franklin vs. Cung Le
> Forrest Griffin vs. Tito Ortiz
> Michael Bisping vs. Tim Boetsch
> Renan Barao vs. Ivan Menjivar
> Fabricio Camoes vs. Melvin Guillard
> Khabib Nurmagomedov vs. Gleison Tibau
> Dong Hyun Kim vs. Demian Maia
> Riki Fukuda vs. Constantinos Philippou


This is the most stacked card ever. All the fights in the main card all have Fight of the Year potential. Will this card break 1 million PPV buys?


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Who does Jose Aldo fight at UFC 147? I think he should fight Yuri Alcantara or Hatsu Hioki next.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I hope Hioki but I think I remember him talking about not being ready for a title shot after his last win on the Japan card.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Kind of stupid to do a show so stacked that's going to do 800,000+ buys on just the main event alone. It should be the best show of the year and one of the best UFC cards of all time, especially if the fights that are less interesting over deliver.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Kind of stupid to do a show so stacked that's going to do 800,000+ buys on just the main event alone. It should be the best show of the year and one of the best UFC cards of all time, especially if the fights that are less interesting over deliver.


Yea the Brazil card needed the Silva/Sonnen fight a helluva lot more. I'm assuming they will throw Aldo on that card, but any PPV with the Brazil TUF finales on the main card probably won't do killer buyrates.


----------



## Noel

Heh, I can see why my post on 'Reem may have sounded a bit stupid. Lemme' rephrase: What I meant to say was, if you're a casual, or perhaps someone that doesn't follow MMA journalism, you're probably not going to care about Overeem this time next year, I mean that's a _whole_ year. Of course everyone in this thread would still have Overeem in the back of their heads because most, if not all of us keep up to date in anything that happens outside of the actual fight nights.

It's one whole year, for all we know Roy Nelson is champion after beating Frank Mir for the title via Twister. The HW division has so many contenders that I honestly think long-term, losing Overeem isn't as bad as people are making it out to be. Obviously right now it fucking sucks, Overeem is white hot in the MMA world after retiring Lesnar and was about to take on JDS for the belt, but in a years time I really don't think anyone outside of the hardcore fans will give a rats ass about 'Reem.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I know a lot of 'casual fans' who love Overeem. Personally I think as soon as he comes back and his fight is announced a lot of casual fans will be excited to see him fight again.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I got a bad feeling about Chael Sonnen. Even if he wins the Middleweight championship against Anderson Silva after hearing him defend Overeem a few days ago making claims that Overeem didn't do anything wrong something tells me that Chael is gonna manage to fuck up in the aftermath of this fight or possibly before the fight even happens just like what happened to Overeem. Man this sport is getting fucked up. As if injuries haven't been bad enough.



Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Yea the Brazil card needed the Silva/Sonnen fight a helluva lot more. I'm assuming they will throw Aldo on that card, but any PPV with the Brazil TUF finales on the main card probably won't do killer buyrates.


Yeah the crowd will love Aldo again and there's no chance Aldo would lose in Calgary anyways if being in Brazil does give him a super edge.

As far as that card goes who cares. UFC has done more filler ppv's recently than ever before and same thing goes with Calgary. Insert somebody with a big win on 2 weeks notice against a champion that is willing to fight anybody at any time like a Jones to add to his resume, and that's your main event. Rest of the card doesn't matter.

Plus Aldo doesn't draw anyways.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Words can't describe how entertaining this is. The good old days when the Ultimate Fighter was a good show.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Hatsu Hioki vs Ricardo Lamas at UFC on FX 4.
Big Nog vs Cheick Congo at UFC 149.

Aldo vs Koch, anyone?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Hatsu Hioki vs Ricardo Lamas at UFC on FX 4.
> Big Nog vs Cheick Congo at UFC 149.
> 
> Aldo vs Koch, anyone?


The problem is Eric Koch doesn't have enough popularity just like Dustin Pourier doesn't either. Having the winner of Korean Zombie and Pourier on FX would be ideal as Aldos's next opponent because at least you'd have that one to build it.

If Aldo vs. Koch happened in Brazil it would be a throwaway show here in the United States so they might as well do it but if it happened in Calgary on a big ppv show it would be a disaster for the buyrate to have that headline. Right now until Michael McDonalds starts to get huge, beating everybody or somebody posing a real threat for Jose Aldo, Aldo and Cruz should not be in a main event for any ppv or Fox show. Only FX especially a Fuel TV main event as those weight divisions are still on that WEC live on versus level right now regardless of what the undercard might be.

In UFC if you don't have a good main event it really hurts the buyrate bad no matter what the other fights are most of the time.


----------



## Walls

lol @ Nog/Kongo.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> lol @ Nog/Kongo.



Kinda what I thought as well. What's the point? Kongo is a gate keeper and Big Nog should be matched up with a younger guy. I would have liked to of seen them match up Nog with Travis Browne. Browne is a stud, and Nog would be a good test to see where he is at at this point in time.


----------



## Walls

I'm all for Browne/Nog.

On another note, I knew it was only a matter of time before shit like this started to happen: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/399284/Anheuser-Busch-Warns-UFC-about-fighters-comments/

Annnnd it begins.


----------



## Stormbringer

Walls said:


> I'm all for Browne/Nog.
> 
> On another note, I knew it was only a matter of time before shit like this started to happen: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/399284/Anheuser-Busch-Warns-UFC-about-fighters-comments/
> 
> Annnnd it begins.


Lol! Sad that when you have a job you can't have an opinion. When has UFC ever done something sexist or ****-hating?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

http://youtu.be/H6CEk1IXBO8

Dana talks about Rory not wanting to fight GSP. I think you can pretty much guess what he says without clicking


----------



## Walls

If Rory goes anywhere near GSP in the next few years, he'll probably still get owned. I can see Rory beating GSP one day though and GSP passing the torch to him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I've read that when Rory is ready to compete for the WW Title that GSP would rather move to 185 than fight him.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, because they are friends. Not because he thinks he would lose, because he wouldn't for awhile.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

lol I never insinuated it was because GSP thought he would lose. Obviously it's because they train together at tristar.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Nog/Kongo UFC heavyweight division is stacked my ass fpalm

Unless UFC just wants to find the hardest opponents possible for Kongo so they have to cut him for losing.


----------



## Walls

Kongo is a tune up fight for Nog, clearly. He's old and has had some major injuries that have cost him a lot of time recently and he's a big draw in Brazil, they probably don't want to risk him losing his return fight.


----------



## Duke Silver

Pretty cool trailer for JDS/Mir from NickTheFace, given the circumstances:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I don't know of anyone that is excited for JDS/Mir. That card went from stacked, card of the year on paper to something I'm anticipating less than UFC on Fox 3


----------



## Rush

anyone think Mir is lasting more than a round? I doubt it. Unless of course he gets on his bike and runs.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

It sucks for Mir. I like the guy but how could anybody be excited to see him going into his funeral? If you have a lot of faith in Mir pulling off some upset then your just going to be really disappointed. Mir is probably gonna go into the fight like he doesn't give a fuck what happens which isn't a good idea either in a big fight. He probably won't ever get another title fight again after this.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

LOL at the thought of Alistair Overeem trying to run away from the drug testing commission like Tony Soprano in that episode of the Sopranos where the FBI was arresting people and he had to run home through the snow.


----------



## Walls

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> *I don't know of anyone that is excited for JDS/Mir.* That card went from stacked, card of the year on paper to something I'm anticipating less than UFC on Fox 3


Hi.

And the card is still really good. Mir is fucked, though. He's going to get blasted.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> Hi.
> 
> And the card is still really good. Mir is fucked, though. He's going to get blasted.


So you are the first, and you are only anticipating it because you want to see Mir get ktfo.


----------



## McQueen

Rush said:


> anyone think Mir is lasting more than a round? I doubt it. Unless of course he gets on his bike and runs.


Could maybe see him surviving one round but get his ass beaten to a pulp regardless.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Looks like UFC 150 (in August) will get Bendo/Edgar II. Also Luiz Cane vs Sexyama and Thiago Tavares vs. Dennis Hallman


----------



## Walls

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> So you are the first, and you are only anticipating it because you want to see Mir get ktfo.


Not true. I like Mir a lot, far more than JDS. I'd prefer he wins but he's fucked.


----------



## nazzac

http://www.mmaconvert.com/2012/04/2...mbard-i-want-to-be-ufc-middleweight-champion/

Lombard is officially a UFC fighter!!


----------



## Duke Silver

I'm looking forward to seeing who they put Lombard up against. Stann would be an awesome match-up, but I'm more interested in seeing how he copes with the likes of Munoz. I haven't seen much of his ground game, but from what I have seen, I'm not sure how well he'll cope with an elite wrestler.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I'm the only one who thinks - alongside with Dana - that last night fight should've gone to a third round?


----------



## T3H~L3X

Argh damn Fox Sports Ohio... they were playing a replay of 136 and 2 hours in right in the middle of Florian/Aldon they cut off with Rogan in mid word to MLS Soccer. Damnit Damnit Damnit...grrrrr


----------



## Noel

Marloes Coenen called out Ronda Rousey last night at Invicta 1 (which wasn't bad actually!). I guess it's only logical for her to take out Kauffman and Coenen before a fight with Cyborg.


----------



## Myers

Lombard/Stann is set for UFC on Fox 4 in august. Stann should be a very good test for Lombard, I am excited for this fight.


----------



## Ray

Also, for any Shogun fans out there, Thiago Silva vs. Shogun is set for UFC 149 in July. Should be a great fight. Can't wait to see Shogun live. He's been one of my most favorite fighters of all time, and I'm honored to be able to see him live 

Also, watch this guys.






I know it's been said to DEATH by Rogan and Goldberg, but really, it is AMAZING how much Jones has progressed ever since the Shogun fight just a year ago. Watch this fight, and then watch his fights against Rashad and Machida. It's fucking scary how much Jones has learned and evolved in just under a year. I'm CONFIDENT, that is the same Jones that showed up against Shogun had been standing in front of Rashad at 145, Evan's would have gotten the win. But like Rogan says "This guy literally gets better everytime we see him fight".

Hell I'll say it. He's basically one of the greatest fighters to have EVER been in the UFC, and he's only been training MMA for 4 years. Most athletes train their ENTIRE lives and never achieve what Jones does. Machida's been training in Karate ever since he was 3 and he didn't even get in one single title defense, and here's Mr. Jones tearing through the entire division after just having 4 years experience. 

I'm ever so confident, that as long as Jones is determined, he will NEVER lose the Light Heavyweight Belt. It'll be a scary day 5 years from now when Jones is fully developed.


----------



## Walls

It has been said to death but it doesn't make it any less true. He is one of the rare cases where all the hype is completely justified. Unless he gets some career threatening injury, he will no doubt go down as one of the greatest of all time and eventually will blow past Silva and GSP for that title. Hendo is all kinds of fucked when they fight. He almost has no chance. He's slow as fuck, doesn't move his head and is always just going for that right hand. Rashad moves way better and is way faster than Hendo and Jones beat him to the punch almost every time. And Hendo's reach is a little less than Rashad's, I believe. Unless something very odd happens, Jones completely murders Hendo. I expect it to be much like his fight with Shogun.


----------



## SteveMania

Don't see anyone making it competitive against Jones, he's improving too quickly, he's too creative and has already mastered fighting at length. I didn't even think he looked in true form against Rashad, which he kind of admitted to, and he still cleaned up on the cards against at-worst a Top 5 LHW. That's scary.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Also, for any Shogun fans out there, Thiago Silva vs. Shogun is set for UFC 149 in July. Should be a great fight. Can't wait to see Shogun live. He's been one of my most favorite fighters of all time, and I'm honored to be able to see him live


what the fuck? Silva gets tooled by Gustaffson so they decide to throw him to Shogun? the fuck? 

http://youtu.be/n03wTqh6v0g

This promo is fucking sweet. I'm so hyped for Saturday's card. 2 amazing fights at the top, plus Palhares and a HW match between two deadly strikers. Gonna be great


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> what the fuck? Silva gets tooled by Gustaffson so they decide to throw him to Shogun? the fuck?
> 
> http://youtu.be/n03wTqh6v0g
> 
> This promo is fucking sweet. I'm so hyped for Saturday's card. 2 amazing fights at the top, plus Palhares and a HW match between two deadly strikers. Gonna be great


Yeah, but the fact of the matter is the division is quite weak right now. And it makes sense if you think about it. Shogun comes down with a loss against Hendo, and Silva gets down from a loss against Gustaf. Now that I think about it actually, there is a huge gap there. But whatever. Atleast it's something new. Who knows, maybe Silva can pull a Bader and outclass Shogun. Highly doubt it, and would hate to see it seeing as I'm a huge fan of Shogun, but it's possible. Remember, it's MMA. 

Also, looks like Machida/Bader is set for UFC on Fox 4. UFC is really hitting hard with these Fox cards. All of them have been star studded so far, and I'm glad I get to see Machida for free on TV (Y)


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I had seen a lot of people calling for Machida/Bader. Interesting match up. Obviously if Bader can't get the fight to the ground he will be picked apart.


----------



## TCE

Lombard/Stann, Machida/Bader, Shogun/Silva and also, Herman/Shields has just been announced.

Some great fights right there.


----------



## Stormbringer

So does no one care about Stephen Thompson anymore?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

DX-Superkick said:


> So does no one care about Stephen Thompson anymore?


Probably not. His TD defense was fucking pathetic, as was his ground game once he got put on his ass. Any halfway decent wrestler or grappler will kick his ass.


----------



## Walls

Seems like GSP should have taught him some TD defense.


----------



## Lm2

can't wait for mir to get KTFO by Dos Santos.


----------



## Ray




----------



## T3H~L3X

Dam from a guest in a house like that to living in one... guess being an asshole does pay off. I'm gonna up my assholism


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Being an asshole doesn't pay the bills.. he gets a house like that for being one of the top 170 pounders in the world. Love me some Kosh


----------



## Myers

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Being an asshole doesn't pay the bills.. he gets a house like that for being one of the top 170 pounders in the world. Love me some Kosh


Josh is that you?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> Josh is that you?


I wish I were Josh Koshcheck


----------



## Noel

YO WHAT'SUP GUYS I KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN HOUNDING ME ON THE BLOGS, WE'RE GONNA GET MORE OF 'EM OUT, FIGHT WEEK, BLOG WEEK.

jk i'll give you 1 and say the same thing at the next event.

Considering how god damn awesome Dana's blogs are, it really annoys me how little of them we get, anyone else always watch them when they're out?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Fuck Dana and his blogs.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I like Kos as much as the next guy but even I can admit he's a bit of a douche. And that's part of what has made him such a commodity. Sure he's a great fighter but he's as controversial as he is good, which makes for great TV and big ass paychecks.


----------



## Walls

Wonderwall said:


> YO WHAT'SUP GUYS I KNOW YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN HOUNDING ME ON THE BLOGS, WE'RE GONNA GET MORE OF 'EM OUT, FIGHT WEEK, BLOG WEEK.
> 
> jk i'll give you 1 and say the same thing at the next event.
> 
> Considering how god damn awesome Dana's blogs are, it really annoys me how little of them we get, anyone else always watch them when they're out?


Fuck, I feel you're pain on this. I think the same thing every time he says that shit. But I love his blogs though, so I can't really complain too much.


----------



## Ray

Picks for Milller/Diaz and Koschek/Hendricks? I'm so torn on the Diaz/Miller fight. Both are one of my faves, so that'll just have to be a wait and see type of thing. As for Hendricks/Koscheck, I'd love to see Johny take the win. I'm a fan of Koscheck, but I definitely prefer Hendricks over him. Wonder of the winner of Hendricks/Kos will get Rory for a interim title shot.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I think Miller/Diaz is a legitimate 50/50 coin flip, but Nate is my favorite fighter so I'm going with him. I've got Hendricks TKO'ing my boy Kosh in the 2nd unfortunately.


----------



## Noel

I think Nate Diaz is taking it. In my opinion he's took his game to a whole new level in the Gomi fight, it wasn't just a big improvement, his boxing was literally best in the division standard. I respect the fact that Miller has only lost to arguably the 3 top Lightweights right now but I think Nate is just too determined on becoming the best.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I also think Nick's situation helps Nate. I've seen a lot of interviews with him and he talks about how much more time he's had to work with Nick than ever before. 

And yea, Nate's last two fights he has been better than ever. I fully expect that we will see the best Nate Diaz ever tomorrow night. And if & when it goes to the championship rounds, expect Nate to flourish. His cardio will be better than Miller's no doubt in my mind. Not saying Miller has bad cardio, but Nate is a cardio freak just like his brother.


----------



## Walls

Diaz/Miller is a bit of a toss up, although I'm leaning more towards Diaz at this point. But it wouldn't surprise me if Miller pulled out a decision.


----------



## Myers

I think it sucks that Diaz would get a title shot, but Miller wouldn't if he wins, at least according to Dana. Maybe if Miller can finish Diaz he would get his title shot. I just think the winner should face Pettis for #1 contender. 

I am taking Hendricks in this fight, I think neither has an advantage on the ground but Hendricks has the power on the feet.


----------



## Walls

Hendricks/Kos is either going to be awesome or really boring, imo. I shouldn't say boring really, I'll go with "not that exciting". I think they are either going to blast each other until one falls or they are going to cancel each other out.


----------



## RKing85

Did anyone know there was a UFC this weekend?

I have seen no promotion what so ever for it. None from FOX, and none from the UFC.

Some good betting lines are out there though. Barry/Johnson ending in the first round is at +125, and Palhares via submission is +110


----------



## Walls

I knew but I keep up on everything. This doesn't feel as promoted, I agree.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I guess there has been a lack of promotion, but I watch every MMA show on TV and lurk sherdog all the time so nothing sneaks up on me. I'm hyped as shit for the card personally.

edit: Nm, found em

http://youtu.be/wHPa_tqrwMc

weigh ins, if anyone is interested


----------



## Ray

Why does everyone love BJ Penn? I'm not hating on the guy, it's a legitimate question. I just want to know why people consider him one of the greatest of all time. I honestly started watching MMA in like, end 2010/beginning 2011, so I don't really know much about him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Why does everyone love BJ Penn? I'm not hating on the guy, it's a legitimate question. I just want to know why people consider him one of the greatest of all time. I honestly started watching MMA in like, end 2010/beginning 2011, so I don't really know much about him.


He's one of the most naturally talented fighters to ever fight in MMA IMO. He is well rounded & puts on exciting fights. Granite chin as well. Considered by many to be the GOAT LW. 

The only problem with him is his motivation. He seems to fluctuate big time on when he is motivated and when he isn't. Right now, he isn't. If he were motivated he would be at LW, but instead he wants to coast at WW. I heard Dana offered him a fight with my man Gilbert Melendez and he turned it down. Possibly he just didn't want to fight in SF, but the old BJ Penn that is motivated would have jumped at the chance to fight a top 5 LW in the world IMO


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> He's one of the most naturally talented fighters to ever fight in MMA IMO. He is well rounded & puts on exciting fights. Granite chin as well. Considered by many to be the GOAT LW.
> 
> The only problem with him is his motivation. He seems to fluctuate big time on when he is motivated and when he isn't. Right now, he isn't. If he were motivated he would be at LW, but instead he wants to coast at WW. I heard Dana offered him a fight with my man Gilbert Melendez and he turned it down. Possibly he just didn't want to fight in SF, but the old BJ Penn that is motivated would have jumped at the chance to fight a top 5 LW in the world IMO


The first full pay-per-view I watched was UFC 127, which was headlined by Fitch/Penn. Obviously, with the performance they had there, I never got into neither man. I guess I'll have to go back and rewind and watch some of BJ's old fights.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Fitch sucks the life out of any fight he is in unless it's getting KO'd by Hendricks in the opening seconds. 

I would suggest any of his fights with Hughes, something from his run as LW champ either Stevenson, Sherk, Ken-Flo, Sanchez.. all great showings from BJ.


----------



## Rush

there are a ton of great Penn fights out there (the fights vs Hughes, bar the 3rd). Talent wise he is the lightweight equivalent of Silva or GSP. Hence his nickname of the Prodigy. However what sets Silva and GSP apart is their mindset in comparison to Penn. If he could get right mentally he'd have been universally considered the GOAT at lightweight. As it stands he is still boss, but his legacy has taken a hit.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

What a fight between Denis and Delorme! Roland showed a lot of heart besides one hell of a chin. Sad to see Denis losing with one second remaining, though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I wanted to check out the prelims but the Grizzlies/Clippers game is taking priority for me. Still hyped for the main card though


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I wanted to check out the prelims but the Grizzlies/Clippers game is taking priority for me. Still hyped for the main card though


Make sure to watch Denis/Delorme and Lineker/Gaudinot. Great fights! Two TUF Alumni doing work.


----------



## Ray

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Make sure to watch Denis/Delorme and Lineker/Gaudinot. Great fights! Two TUF Alumni doing work.


Lineker/Gaudinot especially. Fight of the night so far for me. It was a brilliant performance by both men (Y)


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

psx71 said:


> Lineker/Gaudinot especially. Fight of the night so far for me. It was a brilliant performance by both men (Y)


I agree. The beginning of that fight was crazy as hell.

WAR EL CUCUY!


----------



## Walls

Just watched TUF from last night, Rio fought like a fool. Just chased him down for no reason and stood in front of him and got lit up. It drove me nuts in the second round when he tried to switch positions when he had Ogle's back and let go of his figure four he had on his waste and Ogle turned into his guard and started to hit him. Rio could have at least tied the fight at 1-1 had he not made such a stupid, rookie error.

Really looking forward to tonight's card. I'm leaning more towards Miller tonight, although I was thinking Diaz before. I can just see Miller taking him down constantly and he's smart enough not to get caught by anything on the ground, I think he may grind one out. Or, Diaz backs him up all the time like he did to Cerrone and puts a pace on him he can't match. But Cerrone wanted to stand and trade with Diaz, Miller won't want to do that and Miller is more efficient at getting guys down and capitalizing on it than Cerrone is.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I think Diaz's cardio will be the difference, and he will take the 4th and 5th round to steal the decision. Can't fucking wait


----------



## Ray

Miller or Diaz can win, I'll have no complaints either way. Both are one of my favourites, although I personally think Miller will win as well. It's virtually a 50-50 thing here. 

As for the Hendricks/Kos bout, I'm REALLY REALLY *REALLY* hoping Hendricks wins. I'm a fan of Josh as well, but I like Hendricks alot more. Hoping he gets the victory.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

lol Pat Barry is trash. Cut ties with him UFC

Johnson is a good striker, but that's it. Any HW with any takedowns or ground game will school him.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I think Barry is done with the UFC, sadly. I like the guy. Johnson is a scary dude. Although I think that a HW with relatively good ground game can submit it without too many problems.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> lol Pat Barry is trash. Cut ties with him UFC
> 
> Johnson is a good striker, but that's it. Any HW with any takedowns or ground game will school him.


Exactly this. He's basically like....Pat Barry, except with a better stand up and shittier ground game.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Idk what was sadder.. the fact that Johnson is so shitty on the ground that he got mounted by Barry, or Barry giving up the mount to take side control like a dipshit.

Pretty hyped for this fight.. I sort of think Palhares will take it by decision. Belcher aint tappin to no leg locks


----------



## Ray

Probably the worst combined fighter IQ's in the UFC, was that fight right there.


----------



## Ray

"Dan-.....Dan-....Fox Sports is proud to..." :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Twister & banana split lmfao. Rogan you are the man


----------



## Ray

Belcher looks like he has a tattoo of Kim Jong Ill on his left arm.....


----------



## McQueen

Yeah thats pretty high up on the all time terrible tattoo's list.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

It's Johnny Cash bro

what a fucking win for Belcher! Amazing performance


----------



## Ray

That was some sick ground and pound by Alan Belcher. That was beautiful.


----------



## Ray

Hahah, my bad. Can't blame me though. The way his arm was all folded up and all, the tattoo was perfectly aligned to look like Kim Jong Ill.

EDIT: My bad for double posting mods :lmao


"Pow-....Pow.....Pow-...Pow...." Fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## scrilla

two nice finishes so far. even though this card had little buzz coming in it's easily already been more entertaining than the other two ufc on fox cards. hopefully that accounts for something. also joe rogan looks like santino with his head shavedlol


----------



## Ray

Next are the two fights that I've been waiting weeks for :mark:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Come on Kos!


----------



## scrilla

HENDRICKS


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Goldie called this a 'lightweight fight'

fucking noob


----------



## scrilla

eyepoking :side:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Were those 'fuck you Koscheck' chants?


----------



## Ray

That round kept me at the edge of my seat the entire way. If this fight doesn't go to the ground, it can basically end any second.

I got Hendricks in that round 10-9, but it was really really close. You wouldn't be wrong to give that round to Kos either.

JONES!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Ray

Hendricks has gotta put KO Kos at the third round. I can definitely see the judges giving both those rounds to Koscheck.


----------



## scrilla

ugh kos via decision

29-28


----------



## Ray

29-28 Koscheck I think 

Good fight though. Good to know that Hendricks can hang with the top guys.


----------



## scrilla

damn...

:kobe3


----------



## Ray

Oh god, that eye is really swelled up. Hope everything turns out fine for Koschek. 

HENDRICKS!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Good decision IMO.

I gave Hendricks the third. He did a lot of damage to Kos before he got taken down, and Kos didn't do much damage from the top. Shocked the judges didn't give the third to Kos based on the TD


----------



## Ray

This Fox card has kicked the other two in the asses already.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Come on Nate let's fucking do this


----------



## scrilla

war nate


STILL BALLIN


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

damn, I'm fucking nervous.


----------



## scrilla

:lol nate getting the bird in on fox


----------



## scrilla

10-9 nate


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Beautiful round Nate beautiful


----------



## scrilla

fuck nate is awesome. miller getting completely overwhelmed by strikes. he's not making it 5 rounds either already blowing up.


----------



## scrilla

YESSYESYESYESYES


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

FUCK YEA NATE WHAT A SHOWING! HAVE SOME JIM MILLER!

BEN HENDERSON.

WE COMIN FOR YOU *****


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

SHOUT OUTS FOR NOR CAL FUCK YEA NATE

Forreal though what's going to happen when Nate is the UFC champ and Dana finally decides to bring over El Nino?

sorry for the Double post PLEASE DON'T BAN ME I'M JUST FUCKIGN HYPED


----------



## scrilla

i see nate fighting again before he gets a title fight.. diaz/pettis?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Probably so just because of Frankie bitchass Edgar crying his way to an undeserved rematch

Diaz/Pettis would be fun, but I don't think Pettis has anything for him

we need gifs from Nate in that fight! I want one of him slapping himself after the front kick to the face

http://www.ufc.com/media/fox3-post-pc


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pettis vs Diaz would be something fierce. I'd love to see it happen.


----------



## -Mystery-

Nate's sitting and waiting for his title shot according to Dana.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

BOSS said:


> Pettis vs Diaz would be something fierce. I'd love to see it happen.


Nate is going to wait for the winner of Bendo/Edgar II according to the post fight press conference. 

Well deserved title shot for Nate.. he has look outstanding since his return to 155


----------



## -Mystery-

Not sure what I wanna see more Nate/Bendo or Nate/Frankie, probably Nate/Frankie. That could end up being an absolutely stand up war.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nate & Frankie train together and don't really want to fight.. much rather see Nate vs Bendo.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Nate & Frankie train together and don't really want to fight.. much rather see Nate vs Bendo.


Didn't know that. Would they decide to fight though if Frankie won back the title?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

-Mystery- said:


> Didn't know that. Would they decide to fight though if Frankie won back the title?


Yea I think they would. Frankie isn't at Cesar Gracie's gym, I've just heard that they've trained together a bit but they aren't full on training partners. 

What would be awkward is if Nate is the UFC Champ when it's time for El Nino to finally come to the UFC because I know they wouldn't fight.. Gilbert is like a brother to the Diaz's


----------



## Rush

don't see Nate getting the belt though tbh. He's class but if Bendo still has the belt when Diaz gets his shot then he's not winning.


----------



## Myers

Yeah Nate's been fortunate not to have to face a good wrestler like Guida or Maynard, that's always been his kryptonite. Even if he gets the next title shot, I don't see how his style will stifle a fighter like Bendo or Frankie.

Hendrick's has a very powerful shot, but everything he does is predictable. He had the same one-two combination, and he would sometimes would switch to an uppercut combination that was getting in against Kos. I am still not that impressed with Hendricks, and I still think his fight against was a fluke. He doesn't stand a chance against GSP,Condit, and probably a rematch with Fitch.

Lavaar Johnson is a beast, but even then he doesn't do much besides stand right in front and throw bombs. I wouldn't be surprised if he got someone like Carwin or maybe Nelson if he wins his fight at the PPV. Another exciting fighter that needs to work on many things if he wants to make it in MMA.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I enjoyed UFC on FOX 3. It is easily the best UFC on Fox show. Nate Diaz vs Ben Henderson or Nate Diaz vs Frankie Edgar would be awesome fights. I think Lavaar Johnson should fight the winner of Mark Hunt vs Stefan Struve next.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

You guys keep doubting Nate.. he has improved so fucking much since returning to LW.. his last 3 fights have been amazing. He outclassed Miller like nobody ever has. He would have a legitimate shot to beat Bendo or Edgar in my (biased) opinion.

He was supposed to be taken advantage of by Miller in the clinch and taken down by Miller.. neither happened. His ground game was lightyears ahead of Miller, and his cardio is the best in the division.


----------



## Rush

Maynard and Henderson are bigger, heavier lightweights. They have very effective wrestling and in the case of Henderson his boxing is very sharp. I'm a fan of the Diaz brothers, it has nothing to do with doubting him. However wins over Cerrone, Miller and Gomi haven't tested his ability to handle a big wrestler. Throughout his entire career he has struggled stylistically against fighters who can take him down and keep him down. MacDonald, Maynard, Guida are all great wrestlers and Stevenson & Stun Gun have black belts in judo. He simply struggles with guys who have that wrestling advantage.


----------



## nazzac

I don't think Nate beats either Edgar or Bendo.

I reckon Edgar will use his in and out style to beat Nate, and i reckon Bendo will outwrestle him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nate is 1-1 against Maynard and the 2nd fight was a SD. The Nate that has been on a tear since returning to 55 would handle Maynard. Macdonald is pointless to bring up because Nate has no business at LW. Guida fight was a joke and Nate should have gotten that decision. 2012 Nate would destroy the leg humper Guida.

None of that matters because Nate will be facing Bendo after Bendo beats Frankie in September. Nate will have a few advantages in the fight, and his TDD has improved as shown tonight. Is Miller a giant LW? Nah, but he is a pretty good wrestler and he had nothing for Nate when they were grappling.

oh God @ the thought of Frankie outstriking Nate. NO, just no. Frankie's only hope would be to outwrestle him, but I think the days of Nate getting wrestlefucked are behind him. Wishful thinking? Perhaps. Only time will tell.

Obviously I'm a Diaz fanboy and his performance tonight has me hyping him more than ever, but goddamn he was impressive as hell. Also Sherdog isn't helping, they are overreacting as always and the Nate hype train is well on it's way over there.


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Nate is 1-1 against Maynard and the 2nd fight was a SD. The Nate that has been on a tear since returning to 55 would handle Maynard. Macdonald is pointless to bring up because Nate has no business at LW. Guida fight was a joke and Nate should have gotten that decision. 2012 Nate would destroy the leg humper Guida.
> 
> None of that matters because Nate will be facing Bendo after Bendo beats Frankie in September. Nate will have a few advantages in the fight, and his TDD has improved as shown tonight. Is Miller a giant LW? Nah, but he is a pretty good wrestler and he had nothing for Nate when they were grappling.
> 
> oh God @ the thought of Frankie outstriking Nate. NO, just no. Frankie's only hope would be to outwrestle him, but I think the days of Nate getting wrestlefucked are behind him. Wishful thinking? Perhaps. Only time will tell.
> 
> Obviously I'm a Diaz fanboy and his performance tonight has me hyping him more than ever, but goddamn he was impressive as hell. Also Sherdog isn't helping, they are overreacting as always and the Nate hype train is well on it's way over there.


Nate is a fantastic fighter, but i just believe that Edgar has a style to trouble Nate. Edgar would be moving around a lot, and coming in and out. He won't stand in front of him


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nate is a much better boxer and would have like an 8 inch reach advantage. Frankie wouldn't get inside


----------



## Myers

Frankie always gets inside, and he has the cardio and the resilience to out last anything. The only times he lost were because the man he was fighting was much larger and could control the tempo of the fight on the ground.

Diaz is good, I am very surprised on how much he has improved this time around at 155. I just don't think he has the skills to beat the elite of the LW division. I say he loses in to Pettis,Bendo,Edgar,Maynard, and maybe even Guida still.


----------



## Rush

Maynard would manhandle Nate, not saying Guida now would beat him and Bendo will easily be the favourite if they fight. Miller isn't a good wrestler, he's alright but he has nothing on Henderson or Maynard.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Maynard didn't even "manhandle" Nate last time they fought and Nate is twice the fighter he was then at this point.. I don't see it.


----------



## Rush

You talk about how Diaz has grown as a fighter but completely neglect to consider how Maynard has come along since their fights.


----------



## Walls

Maynard would probably out muscle Diaz and either get a tko or a decision over him. Edgar would probably get a decision over Diaz as well. Diaz looked really good last night though, always entertaining.


----------



## T-C

Nate is the fucking man, I'd still much rather watch him fight than any of the other 155ers.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Apparently the ratings were SHIT 

http://www.headlineplanet.com/home/...ller-vs-diaz-completely-bombs-in-the-ratings/

very disappointing


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


>


I got an entertaining Nate Diaz Gif










:evil:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nate has no business at welterweight. Who cares?


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Nate has no business at welterweight. Who cares?


I was kidding around with you


----------



## Rush

best Nate gif is when he's flipping off the crowd and flexing when he has the triangle choke in deep on Pellegrino


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Agreed Rush









2nd is him flipping off Cowboy before the start of the 3rd









3rd would be him knocking off Cowboy's hat at the weigh in


----------



## Walls

It was awesome when Diaz flipped him off going into the third after 2 rounds of beating his ass.


----------



## Noel

I love how in that last GIF you just see Lesnar and 'Reem not giving a flying fuck about what's going on.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> It was awesome when Diaz flipped him off going into the third after 2 rounds of beating his ass.


I like Cerrone but the look on his face was hilarious.










Apparently Cruz has a torn ACL

http://admin.mmaweekly.com/dominick-cruz-injured-out-of-ufc-148

I fucking hate injuries in MMA so much


----------



## -Mystery-

Dana just confirmed the Cruz reports.

Wonder who's gonna fight Faber now for I presume the interim title.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

-Mystery- said:


> Dana just confirmed the Cruz reports.
> 
> Wonder who's gonna fight Faber now for I presume the interim title.


I would guess Barao. Or maybe McDonald, but that seems a bit premature even though he's been impressive.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

I'll go with McDonald basing on the fact that they will be hard to put Barao into the TUF without knowing how to say ANYTHING in english.


----------



## Noel

If they keep Faber on the card and form an interim belt, then to not give the shot to Renan Barao would be outrageous. He's the only logical guy to take the shot based on records right now.


----------



## -Mystery-

What about pulling Faber from the card (let's be honest, Silva/Sonnen is selling the card)and promote the Barao/Menjivar fight to the main card with the winner facing Faber in the fall for the interim title? Or is that too much time off for Faber?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Save Us.Charisma said:


> I'll go with McDonald basing on the fact that they will be hard to put Barao into the TUF without knowing how to say ANYTHING in english.


I don't think the guy fighting Faber needs to take over for Cruz on TUF.



-Mystery- said:


> What about pulling Faber from the card (let's be honest, Silva/Sonnen is selling the card)and promote the Barao/Menjivar fight to the main card with the winner facing Faber in the fall for the interim title? Or is that too much time off for Faber?


I'd rather just do Barao/Faber personally.

Edit:

Faber tweeted:

Urijah Faber ‏ @UrijahFaber

Sucks about @thedomin8r hope recovers fast! Sounds like 9 months aftr surgery @renanbaraoufc seems like the best replacement! @danawhite


----------



## Myers

They don't need to do any of this interim title BS, just have Faber fight someone on the card and have the rematch 9 months from now. If Faber should lose, they have plenty of time for another fight or two to solidify a true #1 contender.


----------



## Myers

They don't need to do any of this interim title BS, just have Faber fight someone on the card and have the rematch 9 months from now. If Faber should lose, they have plenty of time for another fight or two to solidify a true #1 contender.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm fine with interim titles as long as they are defended. If they wind up being treated like Condit's WW interim title then I agree they are BS. What's the point in him having that 'title' if he is just waiting for GSP anyway?


----------



## T-C

Barao will kill Faber, make it happen.


----------



## Ray

Cruz got injured while coaching? That shit cray.

I don't mind interim titles, in fact, I would rather have them in the UFC. They serve their purpose fine. Although I definitely agree that Interim belts shouldn't just be there as a Number 1. Contedership type of things where you have the option to sit out and wait for the actual champion. I am of course referring to Carlos Condit, who hasn't fought since fucking Superbowl weekend, and looks like he doesn't want to until GSP comes back. I'm all for interim belts being there as long as their defended, because if they're not, it basically holds the entire division back. 

If you want a comparison, just look at the welterweight division, and compare that to the light heavyweight one.


----------



## Walls

I can't stand interim titles. They are paper belts and no one cares or thinks you're the real champion anyway. The only way I think it's fine is if the champ gets injured and can't ever come back. But in that case it wouldn't even be a interim belt, they would just have to have two guys fight for the new title. I mean I love Condit but to me he isn't the champ, GSP is. And in a very shallow division like 135, there isn't anyone aside from Faber who could carry the torch and be a somewhat-believable champion until Cruz comes back and owns him again.

Also, hopefully they air the Diaz/Estima BJJ super fight this Saturday. I'm super, super pumped for that, I really hope I get to see it somehow. I'm always biased towards BJJ, though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> I can't stand interim titles. They are paper belts and no one cares or thinks you're the real champion anyway. The only way I think it's fine is if the champ gets injured and can't ever come back. But in that case it wouldn't even be a interim belt, they would just have to have two guys fight for the new title. I mean I love Condit but to me he isn't the champ, GSP is. And in a very shallow division like 135, there isn't anyone aside from Faber who could carry the torch and be a somewhat-believable champion until Cruz comes back and owns him again.
> 
> Also, hopefully they air the Diaz/Estima BJJ super fight this Saturday. I'm super, super pumped for that, I really hope I get to see it somehow. I'm always biased towards BJJ, though.


It's 10 dollars and you can stream the event. Diaz doesn't have much of a chance, I just hope he keeps it competitive and doesn't get completely tooled


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> Barao will kill Faber, make it happen.


are you and i destined to have completely opposing teams/fighters for everything?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> are you and i destined to have completely opposing teams/fighters for everything?


lol

WAR FABER


----------



## Myers

135 isn't stacked at the moment, so Barao or even Mcdonald are worthy replacements imo.


----------



## Walls

I'd rather see Mcdonald fight Faber than Barao. At least Mcdonald might knock that stupid fuck out.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> that stupid fuck













Never understood why people hate on Faber.


----------



## Rush

Me either. He's my favourite fighter though so i'm a bit biased.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

He's been one of my favorite fighters for a long time as well. But even if you don't like him, I don't understand hating him. He is exciting to watch, and has always seemed like a funny and cool guy in everything I've seen from him.

When he called Dominick Cruz 'the decisionator' on TUF this season I nearly pissed myself laughing.


----------



## Myers

I have nothing against Faber, in fact I would rather have him as champ over Cruz. However, this has to be one of the gayest things I have ever seen


----------



## Walls

I watched the MMA Hour today and Ariel asked Chael how he managed to get God himself to write the forward to his book and Chael said it wasn't the first time they had worked together, as he co-wrote the Bible :lmao


----------



## Ray

Walls said:


> I watched the MMA Hour today and Ariel asked Chael how he managed to get God himself to write the forward to his book and Chael said it wasn't the first time they had worked together, as he co-wrote the Bible :lmao


And that, Ladies and Gentlemen is why I fucking love Chael Sonnen :lmao

On a side note, has anyone read his book? How is it. I still have to read it when I have the time.


----------



## Lm2

i want to read his book as well the man is deff the funniest guy in mma right now, i cant wait for 148 for him vs silva but on a side note we have alot to look forward too

UFC 146 Mir vs Dos Santos
UFC 147 Silva vs Belfort
UFC 148 Silva vs Sonnen
UFC 149 in calagary
UFC 150 Hendo vs Edgar 2


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> I have nothing against Faber, in fact I would rather have him as champ over Cruz. However, this has to be one of the gayest things I have ever seen


lmao. Faber's mistake here was hanging out with Jones. Once he had done that he was basically already assured of something gay happening.



legendmaker2 said:


> i want to read his book as well the man is deff the funniest guy in mma right now, i cant wait for 148 for him vs silva but on a side note we have alot to look forward too
> 
> UFC 146 Mir vs Dos Santos
> UFC 147 Silva vs Belfort
> UFC 148 Silva vs Sonnen
> UFC 149 in calagary
> UFC 150 Hendo vs Edgar 2


146 is half the card it was a month ago. 147 is super meh. Bendo/Edgar 2 is not only a shitty rematch that is holding up the division for no reason, but it's not happening at 150. It's being pushed back so Edgar's busted up face can heal :no:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

edit: dp

https://twitter.com/#!/SMOOTHone155/status/199734061491691520

Bendo agrees with the fans! He doesn't want to have his next fight delayed waiting for Edgar, he wants Nate


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

The buy rate for the Calgary show is gonna be extremely low with Aldo as the main event. If they can get Dan Henderson vs. Jones to happen there it'd be a big upgrade and the Calgary fans would be a lot more welcome to Hendo against the rising pound for pound greatest fighting than the typical Aldo fight dominating somebody like Korean Zombie or Dustin Pourier who most casuals don't care much about seeing.

Maybe they could get Rory Macdonald on the card against Jake Shields, Martin Kampman, or somebody on a lower level than that like his last fight. The thing is when Rory does breakthrough and starts fighting the top guys like Koscheck, Fitch, Hendricks, Diaz, Condit, and Ellenberger before we even talk crazy about a GSP fight he still needs a lot more experience fighting the prelim(passable as main card) type of guys. Rory didn't impress me on the feet against Che Mills and while he totally killed him after he took him down with ease that doesn't say much.

When you look at who he's fought so far it resembles Jones before Shogun Rua a lot or Gustafsson so far. Jones only really had the win over Bader and then Rashad got injured which after the win propelled him into stardom. If you look Gustafsson he's still looking to fight guys on his own level with either less experience or not as high level prolific winning fighters. Gustafsson even knocked out Matt Hamill which is comparable to Jones fight with Stephan Bonnar. And as far as Rory goes he beat Nate Diaz which is also comparable at his own weight.

We all need to be patent with fighters like Rory, Gustafsson, and a few other younger fighters right now in all different weight divisions. This is MMA. They can either be Jones, Aldo, Silva, GSP or they could suffer a loss like Phil Davis did or go on a early winning streak and then start losing like so many MMA fighters we've seen in the past.

All I'm saying is let's be patient wait and see. Not everybody is gonna be Jon Jones. Unfortunately somebody has to lose and can we really see Rory beating Johnny Hendricks or Jake Ellenberger. If he actually does and he's really that good then it'll pay off otherwise your rushing this kid too fast in the UFC. This isn't the early 2000's UFC anymore where GSP is fighting for the championship in his third fight because there's not enough competition. Aside from Ben Askren, UFC has the top 10(maybe 20) welterweights in the world and nobody else out there even comes close until they prove themselves and get to UFC competition. There's plenty of smaller fish left before he gets to the bigger fish.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I agree the buyrates won't be great for 149, but it's a great card top to bottom. Shogun/Silva, Sexyama/Alves, Bisbing/Boetsch, + Aldo & Big Nog even though I think those fights will probably be less competitive I love seeing both guys fight.


----------



## Noel

Some buddies at work were telling me that Ronda Rousey injured Cruz in training according to Faber? The fuck is that? Or is Faber just trying to be funny.. havn't really kept up with whatevers going on with Rousey and those two.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Some buddies at work were telling me that Ronda Rousey injured Cruz in training according to Faber? The fuck is that? Or is Faber just trying to be funny.. havn't really kept up with whatevers going on with Rousey and those two.


http://youtu.be/MY3AF25oPAQ

It sounded to me like he was trying to be funny, but I guess we will find out Friday


----------



## Ray

149 is going to be fucking awesome, especially since I (hopefully) will be there live. I personally think they should add Jones/Hendo to that card just to beef it up. Aldo/Koch is going to be great because I'm a huge fan of Aldo, but I can definitely see how this card can come off as weak to the average person.

Aldo never really has done amazing when it comes to headlining in terms of buyrates, and Shogun was never really that big of a draw in the first place. I say add Jones/Hendo to bolster it a bit. Of course, part of me wants it there just because I want to see my boy Jon Jones live in the flesh


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Sexyama out of UFC 149. Siyar Bahadurzada will face Alves.

GREAT FIGHT.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Hopefully this Bulgarian fighter Stanislav Nedkov that knocked out Luiz Cane a year ago in Brazil gets his visa stuff worked out and gets another fight. Once he starts fighting more guys he'll make for a much needed addition to the division that needs one more guy besides Gustafsson with the void coming soon of Ortiz possibly retiring and Griffin needing to retire.

Also UFC needs King Mo badly but I could see why he'll probably never fight in UFC now.

Only 11 days until Barnett/Courmier YES! YES! YES!

UFC 148 Cruz is out after tearing his ACL. Barrao will probably take the fight since he's scheduled to fight Ivan Menjivar(yes he's still around) that night on the undercard. Wish it was Michael Macdonald instead but his time will come eventually and the longer we get to wait before he starts dominating the division beating Cruz, Barrao, Faber, and everybody else the better.

It sucks for Faber that he'll never get to fight Cruz now unless Cruz loses the title to Barrao or Macdonald and the fight happens in 2 years from now. Just can't see Faber capable of beating Barrao. Yes he's Jose Aldo light but that's more than enough to knock off Faber and probably beat Cruz too.






:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Walls

Doesn't surprise me that GSP is scared of something nutty like that. When you're as good as someone like GSP, they almost always are crazy in other areas as well because you have to be a certain degree of crazy to get that good to begin with. So it wouldn't surprise me to hear that GSP is a little off. Anderson Silva is definitely fucking a little left of center. I watched his Like Water documentary and he's a very odd man.

Also, imo this isn't getting talked about enough, but how much of a bad motherfucker is Alan Belcher? Dude went into shark infested waters with a huge fucking shark that likes to take legs home with him, played "footsies" with him (I hate that term but it is what it is) and then managed to almost get a Twister on him and then eventually get out of the leg locks and destroy him in his own guard, where he is equally as dangerous. MASSIVE props to him, he's a fearless motherfucker. This is going to sound a little pretentious and I really don't mean it to be, but unless you train in that area you really don't have a full grasp on how amazing that sequence of events were and the amount of technique and sheer balls of Belcher to go into Palhares' world like that and then school him. Leg Locks and Knee Bars are some of the most painful things to get caught in, as it really doesn't take much to pop or tear something. I've fucked up my right leg before from not tapping to a Knee Bar and the guy I was rolling with was cool with me and wasn't trying to hurt me. Palhares goes in there to rip your shit apart, it's so fucking scary.

Main bullet point: Belcher is a bad motherfucker. Also, that was some of the best commentary from Rogan I've ever heard. I was on my feet pacing during the entire thing. Times like that that makes me realize how much I love this shit.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Save Us.Charisma said:


> Sexyama out of UFC 149. Siyar Bahadurzada will face Alves.
> 
> GREAT FIGHT.


Damn. I love Sexyama (who doesn't?) but what's wrong with him? 

Not sure it's a bad thing tbh.. I'd like to see UFC give him a damn break on facing such tough opponents and throw him a bone.. he could use a more winnable fight.

I want to see more on Siyar before jumping on the hype train. It was an impressive KO on Thiago but people tend to get carried away when guys get quick KO wins like that. Should be a nice scrap with he and Alves.


----------



## Noel

It's officially confirmed that Faber is fighting for an interim belt, though the opponent is still unannounced, Cruz will also remain the coach on TUF:



> UFC president Dana White said on Tuesday's episode of UFC Tonight on Fuel TV that Faber will meet a yet-to-be determined opponent at UFC 148 for the interim bantamweight title after champion Dominick Cruz tore his ACL earlier this week.
> 
> "I'm looking for the right opponent," White said. "The guy who deserves this shot at Urijah Faber."
> 
> White didn't know exactly how long Cruz would be out for, but he said he didn't expect him to return for at least nine months. According to White, Cruz will remain as a coach on TUF: Live despite the injury.
> 
> UFC 148, headlined by Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen 2, airs live on pay-per-view on July 7.


----------



## Noel

Oh, and Strikeforce has undergone a UFC.com clone, it's actually quite scary. http://www.strikeforce.com/

Cool though, since the old site really wasn't the easiest to navigate, looks like they're also going to start giving away lots of free fights and media like UFC.com does though, good move by the Strikeforce team.


----------



## Mikey Damage

yeah, smart move to revamp the site.


an interim belt makes sense. torn acl...cruz will be out for a long time. no point in putting another title situation on hold (see welterweight).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Oh, and Strikeforce has undergone a UFC.com clone, it's actually quite scary. http://www.strikeforce.com/
> 
> Cool though, since the old site really wasn't the easiest to navigate, looks like they're also going to start giving away lots of free fights and media like UFC.com does though, good move by the Strikeforce team.


How long until SF is just folded into the UFC? I didn't want to see it happen, but now that they have raped SF of most of their talent anyway it needs to be done. 

I hate that my man El Nino is being held hostage when there are so many great fights for him in the UFC

edit:
Chael Sonnen to be on the Rogan podcast the 17th

train by day, Joe Rogan podcast by night


----------



## Rush

Interim title makes sense. Faber/whoever he faces won't be waiting for Cruz, so there will be at least 2 title fights, maybe 3 before Cruz comes back so from a marketing perspective it makes sense and it also doesn't hold up what is a small division.


----------



## Walls

Fuck an interim title. I'd rather they just strip Cruz of the title and make Faber/whoever fight for the title. And that goes for any scenario where an interim title is thought about. If the champ is out for an extended period of time and cannot defend his belt anymore, tough shit imo. Give him the first crack or something when he comes back to make up for it.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah I think Interim Titles are a silly concept too. Other than when Randy took off the the HW Title for that year or whatever I could understand that but its pretty rediculous that there a bunch of interim titles floating around now.


----------



## Rush

Stripping the guy of the title is retarded. Why take away something the guy has earned when there are no mandatory defense's in MMA. Unlike boxing where you have to fight the #1 ranked guy eventually, there is no rule like that in the UFC.


----------



## McQueen

I don't want to see anyone get stripped of their title, I just think naming someone Interim Champ since so and so is hurt is stupid. I get why they do it though.


----------



## Walls

Well, even my suggestion won't really work because even if they strip the champ of the title most fans still won't consider whoever wins the real champion because they didn't be so and so. Can't win, really. I'm getting kinda tired of all these log jams in the divisions recently, but not much you can do about it.

Speaking of rematches, honestly, I don't want to see Bendo/Edgar 2. I mean, I want to see it but if I had it my way they wouldn't have a rematch. I've watched that fight in full 3 times and Bendo won, I see no reason to have a rematch. Not like it matters who wins anyway, both of them would beat Diaz.


----------



## Rush

Yeah, Edgar had no right in getting that title shot. Lightweight is a deep division, there are so so many great fights they can put on. What happens if Bendo loses, they going to give him a rematch as well? Immediate rematches should only be done if there was a clear dispute about the outcome (ie Shogun/Machida in recent history) or if was a draw (ie Maynard/Edgar)


----------



## Walls

I agree. Shogun got fucked the first time and the draw was so close we had to have another one. And you bring up a good point if Bendo loses, they can't give him a rematch as well. I like Edgar and all but that dude has held up the division for years now.

Edit: Guys....I...oh lord. Chael will be on Rogan's podcast on the 14th. I...don't know what to say. Two worlds colliding..I...I don't know if I will be able to take it. If I die on Monday, I just want you to know I love you all. Except for Rush, he likes Faber. Sorry, bro


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

King Mo apparently signed a deal with Spike to work for both Bellator and TNA. This.. could be awesome

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/king-mo-signs-bellator-tna-135924257--mma.html

edit: Also Jones/Hendo set for 151 in September.


----------



## Walls

How DARE you no sell this massive announcement. Do you not realize what this means? Chael Sonnen...will be on Rogan's podcast for 3 hours, uncensored. Will be interesting to see if Rogan can get Chael high, as he's high as fuck for every podcast. I'd have to assume no, although Chael blazed would be amazing.

But, yeah. The two greatest people walking the face of the earth are coming together for the biggest event since 9/11.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> How DARE you no sell this massive announcement. Do you not realize what this means? Chael Sonnen...will be on Rogan's podcast for 3 hours, uncensored. Will be interesting to see if Rogan can get Chael high, as he's high as fuck for every podcast. I'd have to assume no, although Chael blazed would be amazing.
> 
> But, yeah. The two greatest people walking the face of the earth are coming together for the biggest event since 9/11.


I already posted that a page or two back :gun:

Anyone think Bellator is going to try to set up King Mo/Rampage after Page's next UFC fight? We may actually see a motivated Rampage fighting outside of the UFC against a guy he has beef with.


----------



## Walls

Well, shit. In all fairness, you edited an old post and I had already read it before, so I had no reason to go back and look. If you all hear girlish squeals in the distance in all of your respective countries on that day, it's the sound of me squealing like a girl in full mark-dom.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yea, I got two warnings over a stretch of two days for 'spamming' by double posting in the NBA thread (even though my posts were like 10 minutes apart), so I have to be careful. I'd hate to be banned for something so stupid.


----------



## Mikey Damage

the double posting thing is more for spam.

if you have two posts that actually contribute to the thread in a positive matter, then you shouldn't get a warning for it.


----------



## Noel

Can't wait for Sonnen on the JRE. Here's hoping he gets Eddie Bravo back on also, not sure if anyone else religiously follows the JRE podcast but I'm sure Walls can appreciate what a show with Joe, Eddie, Joey Diaz and Chael Sonnen would be like.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

BOSS said:


> the double posting thing is more for spam.
> 
> if you have two posts that actually contribute to the thread in a positive matter, then you shouldn't get a warning for it.


It was during an NBA playoff game and I was just discussing the game like anyone would in a discussion thread.



Wonderwall said:


> Can't wait for Sonnen on the JRE. Here's hoping he gets Eddie Bravo back on also, not sure if anyone else religiously follows the JRE podcast but I'm sure Walls can appreciate what a show with Joe, Eddie, Joey Diaz and Chael Sonnen would be like.


I try to watch most of the podcasts but I fucking hate Eddie Bravo


----------



## Noel

How can you dislike Eddie! Dude is funny as fuck (and a fucking badass on the mat).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I don't find him funny, just annoying.

Just watched Forrest vs Rampage for probably the 20th time.. That decision pisses me off to no end.

1.) How the fuck do 2/3 judges give Forrest the first? gtfo
2.) I really don't think round 2 was a 10-8. Forrest drops him with a nice leg kick, but he doesn't ever threaten to finish the fight. He lays in half guard for half the round, eventually mounts, but he doesn't do any real damage on the ground or come close to finishing

1- 10-9 Rampage easily
2- 10-9 Forrest easily
3- 10-9 Rampage in a very close round. Rampage checks most of Forrest's kicks and does more damage in the punching exchanges. He cuts Forrest in this round as well
4- 10-9 Rampage fairly easily. He catches Forrest with some hard shots, counters a Forrest takedown attempt and winds up in Forrest's guard, slams Forrest when he tries a triangle choke, clips Forrest with a hard shot when Forrest eventually gets off his back with around 30 seconds in the round. 
5- 10-9 Forrest- Close round. Forrest started strong, Rampage won the middle part of the round, but Forrest was more consistent throughout

I wonder how Rampage's UFC career would have gone if he had been given this decision that IMO he deserved? I think he lost his mind after this with the drunk driving monster truck thing, and never really seemed to be as motivated after all of that happened. He still knocked out Wanderlei & Jardine, but it would have been interesting to see his career unfold without this decision going against him.


----------



## Rush

i remember giving the decision to Griffin at the time of the fight, haven't really watched it since. Just purely looking at fightmetric data (which isn't always the best judge) Rampage didn't land a single strike in the 2nd round, in fact he didn't even throw a punch. textbook 10-8.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> i remember giving the decision to Griffin at the time of the fight, haven't really watched it since. Just purely looking at fightmetric data (which isn't always the best judge) Rampage didn't land a single strike in the 2nd round, in fact he didn't even throw a punch. textbook 10-8.


I understand the arguments for a 10-8, and find it acceptable to score it that way (even though I wouldn't). 2 judges scored it 10-8, and one 10-9, but even if I give Griffin the 10-8 that makes it a 47-47 draw and Quinton still walks away with his belt.

This was the only live UFC event I've ever attended, and as a massive Rampage fan that decision haunts me to this day.


----------



## Walls

Wonderwall said:


> Can't wait for Sonnen on the JRE. Here's hoping he gets Eddie Bravo back on also, not sure if anyone else religiously follows the JRE podcast but I'm sure Walls can appreciate what a show with *Joe, Eddie, Joey Diaz and Chael Sonnen* would be like.



It would be a cluster fuck, especially with these 4 specific guys on there. They all like to talk, a lot. Everyone would be talking over everyone. Honestly, I'd take Bravo out of that and have it Joe, Chael & Joey if I could. Joe and Chael for obvious reasons and Joey because he's one of the funniest people walking on earth. I love Bravo though, although he def. had to grow on me. He's done two podcasts really recently, they were both good. I like it when Eddie goes on there because they talk MMA more than usual and I love hearing Joe talk about MMA.

I haven't watched Forrest/Rampage since it happened live way back when. I didn't care about either of them then and I couldn't care less about either of them now so I had no reason to watch it again.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Didn't care about Rampage/Forrest?? W.t.f. I was such a Rampage fanboy that I flew to Vegas to watch it. My only UFC event ever, and only MMA event ever besides Pride 33


----------



## Noel

Funnily enough I'm watching TUF 7 right now, from what I remember, I was thinking Forrest won the fight clearly but I'll have to rewatch it this week.


----------



## nazzac

WTF was Laurence doing? He shouldn't have gone to the ground, and should have kept it standing


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Funnily enough I'm watching TUF 7 right now, from what I remember, I was thinking Forrest won the fight clearly but I'll have to rewatch it this week.


I recommend watching it on mute to avoid having Rogan's biased commentary sway your perspective. At one point in the 4th right after Forrest had gotten slammed he made the comment "Griffin is definitely winning this fight" or something similar. It was completely outrageous because the only thing Forrest had definitely done was win the 2nd. Forrest would eat a 3 punch combination and hit a weak leg kick and Rogan would exclaim 'NICE LEG KICK BY FORREST!' 

I love Rogan and usually tell people to fuck off when they talk about him being biased during a fight, but he was clearly a big Forrest fan. He was so giddy interviewing Forrest he seemed like the ultimate fanboy.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

nazzac said:


> WTF was Laurence doing? He shouldn't have gone to the ground, and should have kept it standing


What a frustrating fight last night it was. Lawrence should've keep it on the feet just like his CORNER was telling him. Chiesa was really dangerous in the first round on his back and in the second, when they were on their feet, Lawrence was picking him apart. Lawrence should've listen to his corner and he probably would have been in the semis.


----------



## Walls

Diaz no showed his BJJ super fight tonight :lmao


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Nick Diaz no showed his Brazilian Ju-jitsu match against Braulio Estima at the World Ju-jitsu Expo. Diaz was supposed to donate his entire fight purse to the St. Jude's Children's Hospital.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler




----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Smith_Jensen said:


> Nick Diaz no showed his Brazilian Ju-jitsu match against Braulio Estima at the World Ju-jitsu Expo. Diaz was supposed to donate his entire fight purse to the St. Jude's Children's Hospital.


Nick Diaz will become the innocent victim in all of this. This is Diaz's way of getting over his loss to Condit. He's gonna start acting like a big fuck up again.


----------



## Walls

Nick is interesting these days, that's for sure. You can call him an enigma all you want but it's almost to the point now where he really isn't worth the hassle, especially when you have his younger brother who is essentially a clone of him only he's willing to play ball all the time and you can count on him, whereas with Nick you can't. The UFC wins either way, and I'm aware this had nothing to do with the UFC. I don't think they should fire him over this, I don't know what grounds they would fire him on anyway. But if his pay was supposed to go to charity, then it's an even more childish, dick move from Nick.

For every time Nick fucks up I wish there was a meme of Nate just sitting there with a smile on his face with a very Rock-like "Hey guys, what's going on?".


----------



## McQueen

Laughed at the Milk Carton bit.


----------



## Noel

I was this close to purchasing the WJJ Expo PPV last night, good thing I didn't as it doesn't look like they're handing out refunds.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> I was this close to purchasing the WJJ Expo PPV last night, good thing I didn't as it doesn't look like they're handing out refunds.


I watched it for free and it was a really good event even without Diaz getting tapped by Braulio. 

There is no excuse for what Nick did, but I'm not going to stop being a fan even though he clearly has some issues and fucks up quite a bit.


----------



## Walls

I still love Nick too and will always watch him compete but I just think in this rare opportunity where the UFC has 2 Nick Diaz's essentially and one plays way better with others than the other one and they also happen to fight exactly the same too. If Nick doesn't work out, you always have Nate.

Although realistically, I don't even know why I keep bringing that up. This had nothing to do with the UFC and aside from an image hit on one of their fighters, it doesn't really effect them much. Still, no showing when your money goes to charity? Cold, dawg. He can make up for it by donating out of his own pocket the $$$ value he was to be paid and still give it to the charity. It's the only way, imo.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I imagine after he and Cesar have a sit down they will probably wind up doing just that, donating the money he would have made to charity (even if it's Cesar actually paying and they just say it's Diaz or whatever).

I'm shocked by how many 'fans' of Diaz are acting like this is the straw that is breaking the camels back and they are 'done with him' or whatever. Nick is Nick. You know how he is, and he is a flaky. I don't see how people can act so surprised by this


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I imagine after he and Cesar have a sit down they will probably wind up doing just that, donating the money he would have made to charity (even if it's Cesar actually paying and they just say it's Diaz or whatever).
> 
> I'm shocked by how many 'fans' of Diaz are acting like this is the straw that is breaking the camels back and they are 'done with him' or whatever. Nick is Nick. You know how he is, and he is a flaky. I don't see how people can act so surprised by this


I'm not done with him but I'd be pissed if I paid 9.99 to watch him compete on ippv and he didn't show up. He ripped people off even if he isn't making anything off the fight now.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm not done with him but I'd be pissed if I paid 9.99 to watch him compete on ippv and he didn't show up. He ripped people off even if he isn't making anything off the fight now.


Yea, definitely sucks for people who paid 10 bucks just to watch him.


----------



## Walls

Chael on the JRE is today, cannot fucking wait. I could very well die.

Edit - I went to Chael's twitter to see what time he would be there and I noticed his background was this:










:lmao


----------



## Myers

So much of that poster needs to be changed lol.


----------



## Walls

I know, right? Faber/Cruz aren't even fighting anymore and I think he could of used a better pic of Anderson. Aside from that, it's pretty awesome.

Oh lord, it's started. Chael's there. This is too good to be true.


----------



## McQueen

Did Chael make that poster himself?


----------



## Ray

Chael just keeps better and better every fucking day. I love him so much :lmao

Hate on the guy all you want, but he's pretty damn entertaining. And when it comes down to it, whatever happens will be awesome. If he actually backs it up, and beats Anderson or comes close again, that's good for him, but if he gets knocked out in 30 seconds and get embarrassed, the irony would make the entire situation hilarious.


----------



## zerao

Austin is Chael's coach:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytbPB6wRUkk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Sonnen was great on the podcast.. He is much cooler when just being himself as opposed to the character he plays for the media.


----------



## Walls

I thought the podcast was really boring tbh and thought that Chael was holding back a lot. Seemed like Rogan did the majority of the talking. I'm disappointed with it, I guess I expected more. Wasn't bad by any means, though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I wanted to hear the real Chael and that's what we got. He wasn't playing the role of the douche like he does for other media appearances. I thought he was great to listen to. Listening to how he really felt about Silva, his perspective on the first fight, his change in mentality after going to a sports psychologist, how he thought shit would have gone in Brazil, the DB Cooper shit, the sociology stuff.. idk I liked it all. I'm pretty bored of his schtick for the msot part and was glad he checked that shit at the door.


----------



## Walls

I'll have to listen to it again to fully appreciate it, I think. I think I was expecting far too much out of it given who was involved and my markness for both.

So Cesar Gracie finally released a statement regarding what happened and after reading it, I kinda see Nick's point of view: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...ism--Diazs-inexcusable-lack-of-communication/

And Nick also donated to the hospital what he would have been paid, as I thought he would. That clears all wrong doing in my opinion, he didn't have to do that.


----------



## Noel

I read Cesar's statement. If what he says is true then I really don't blame Nick Diaz for going home, he got fucked around too many times in that story and it sounds like Estima was going to use it as his stepping stone into an MMA deal.


----------



## Walls

Pretty much. I'm really happy to hear he donated what he would have made to the charity anyway. As I said before, he didn't HAVE to do that, although everyone thought he should to make up for it.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Very interesting podcast, good to hear Sonnen act normal. Also showed he does watch wrestling (he claimed to Helwani he has never watched a WWE show, he just knows Punk via friends), because he mentioned Del Rio and his catchphrase.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm sure Cesar is putting his own positive pro-Nick spin on it, but if there is any truth to what he is saying, props to Nick for leaving, screwing them over, and getting the last laugh. He donated the money to charity as I knew he would, and he didn't let some crooked promoter pull one over on him. Should he have pulled out before when the shadiness started going down? Probably. Should he at least have let Cesar know that he was leaving the morning of the fight? Obviously.

At the end of the day Nick still gave that BJJ expo 100 X more exposure than it ever would have had otherwise. I watched it, enjoyed it, and never would have without Nick's would-be match.

-----------

Anyone watch the card on Fuel tonight? Great showings from Cerrone and KZ. 

Korean Zombie has been shooting up my list of favorite fighters lately, and my god what a showing tonight. He is fucking awesome, I have to buy this shirt

http://www.carnaldammage.com/Produc...dftrk=gdfV23549_a_7c1550_a_7c7242_a_7cTZOMBIE


----------



## Myers

Yeah Sung has impressed me since his loss to Roop back in the WEC. I had written him off as just nothing more then an exciting fighter that will hover in the bottom 10 of the FW division. I though his win over Hominick was fluke and he was going to get humbled tonight. He had great takedowns that started him in side control and his Jujitsu was top notch tonight too. 

Unfortunately, no matter how good he looked tonight, Aldo will still destroy him after he takes out Koch.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> Yeah Sung has impressed me since his loss to Roop back in the WEC. I had written him off as just nothing more then an exciting fighter that will hover in the bottom 10 of the FW division. I though his win over Hominick was fluke and he was going to get humbled tonight. He had great takedowns that started him in side control and his Jujitsu was top notch tonight too.
> 
> Unfortunately, no matter how good he looked tonight, Aldo will still destroy him after he takes out Koch.


No shame in losing to one of the top fighters in the world. KZ is still the man. Some of the stuff he was doing last night was nothing short of fucking awesome. The seamless transitions from armbar to triangle in the 2nd (he would have finished the fight with that triangle but he ran out of time), the reversal on Poirier's takedown when he rolled over into full mount, the finishing sequence with the beautiful uppercut followed by a flying knee, and that amazing darce choke that put him to sleep within a few seconds. Just a great display of all around MMA skills. 

Even though Aldo is clearly still leaps and bounds ahead of the rest of the field, the FW division is pretty awesome, and most of them are very young. Aldo 25, KZ 25, Hioki 28, Mendes 27, Koch 23, Poirier 23.. once Frankie stops delaying the inevitable and finally drops down it's a pretty loaded weight class.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I would like seeing Zombie fight Eddie Yagin next. Yagin is a dangerous fight for anybody, especially somebody ready for a title shot but Zombie is just that good.

With Dustin Pouirer losing to Zombie I think Pouirer/Mendez is set up. It's the best fight possible for the two coming off of losses. Seeing the way UFC has booked lately it wouldn't surprise me to see Pouirer and Mendez fighting somebody nowhere near title contention which is not the best idea as Pourier and Mendez are by far the most marketable fighters in the division. Make it a ppv fight on the main card, not a Fuel main event. Nobody watches Fuel. You can't get the Featherweight division, Bantamweight division, Flyweight division, and up and coming fighters in bigger weight classes like Gustafsson over if their fighting on Fuel all the time. Especially when it's a fight with two up and coming guys like Zombie and Pourier last night. That's a fight that has to go on your big ppv shows.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Koscheck is saying he has been offered a fight with BJ Penn

https://twitter.com/#!/JoshKoscheck


----------



## nazzac

Faber opponent to be announced on TUF this week. Hopefully it's Renan Barao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

nazzac said:


> Faber opponent to be announced on TUF this week. Hopefully it's Renan Barao


I think it will be. Though I'd love to see McDonald jump in there. 

BTW BJ tweeted Kos and turned him down, saying he "isn't coming back any time soon"-- which works for me. If BJ doesn't want to come back at LW he can just stay retired.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

So Koscheck is lying. That's fucking weird. No wonder why so many people hate this creepy little bastard.


----------



## Noel

Doesn't mean he's lying. Means Dana or Joe probably called him and asked if he wanted to fight BJ to which he said yes. And when asked, BJ said no.

At this stage of their careers, I don't think Koscheck needs to lie about being offered a fight against BJ Penn, especially as he just dropped a very close SD to Hendricks.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> So Koscheck is lying. That's fucking weird. No wonder why so many people hate this creepy little bastard.


wtf? No.

http://www.fresnobee.com/2012/05/17/2840787/lavar-johnson-of-madera-added.html

Rumors starting to spread about Mark Hunt being replaced by Lavar Johnson against Struve. 

I really fucking hope this isn't true.. my interest in 146 has gone from a 10 when the card was first put together to around a 4. fuck

Well fuck

http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012...ufc-146-lavar-johnson-now-meets-stefan-struve


----------



## Walls

Watching Lavar destroy Struve is going to be fun. He's going to smash that poor kid. And I'm still really looking forward to 146.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> Watching Lavar destroy Struve is going to be fun. He's going to smash that poor kid. And I'm still really looking forward to 146.


Watching Hunt do it would have been a lot more fun. Struve can take down Lavar and submit him I think, but he will probably be a dumbass and try to exchange with Lavar early on and get dropped before he gets the chance.


----------



## Walls

True. But I see a funnier version of Lavar/Barry happening.


----------



## Ray

UFC 146 two months ago:

Junior Dos Santos vs. Alistair Overeem- UFC Heavyweight Championship 
Cain Valasquez vs. Frank Mir
Roy Nelson vs. Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva
Mark Hunt vs. Stefan Struve

It's quite a shame how one of the most stacked cards in recent memory turned out to what it is now. Damn you Alistair. Damn you


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

What do you guys think about Cormier/Barnett? I'm a big Barnett fan and I'm pulling for him, and I think he can pull it off. If it goes to the ground, Cormier is in trouble. I expect he will try to use his wrestling in reverse to keep it standing, but IMO Barnett has better stand up as well. Cormier is more powerful, but Barnett has better technique and diversity. I'm also not sold that Cormier will be able to stop Barnett from taking him down. Yea, he's got crazy wrestling credentials, but Barnett could get him in the clinch and get a trip or something like that. 

Long story short, Barnett is a lot more well versed in MMA and obviously a shit load more experienced. War Barnett

Very interesting matchup though, and I'm pretty excited for it. Also a nice bonus on the card to get to see El Nino take out Thomson to win the rubber match.


----------



## Walls

I think Barnett takes it. Once it hits the ground Barnett should handle him pretty easily. Only way I see Cormier winning is if he catches Barnett coming in or backs him up against the cage but even that isn't likely due to Barnett's experience and his reach advantage.


----------



## Rush

Barnett should win but i'm pulling for Cormier.


----------



## Myers

I think Barnett will have no problem with Cormier, he just needs to avoid his power and he should have no problem subbing him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Apparently Chael P just won the 2012 Jim Rome Smack Off.. holy shit, wish I had the audio, can't wait to hear it. 

Fucking beast mode

http://youtu.be/msB0ehokGtM


----------



## Ray

Old news, but Jones/Hendo is set for UFC 151 in Vegas. As much as I love Jones, it's sad to see him killing legends for the past year. First he put Shogun out of his misery, then Machida, and now he'll kill Hendo too. Jones is killing all of my favorite fighters


----------



## McQueen

Jones is probably going to dominate that division for years to come. I just don't see anyone right now that I think can beat him unless he makes a mistake or gets cocky.


----------



## Noel

If Rashad couldn't beat Jones then I don't see Hendo doing it. Hendo only has a punchers chance imo. I think over the past 2 years, it's been Machida that performed the best, he managed to ignore the reach and was atleast able to get inside and land, I seem to remember him wobbling Bones a tad also. I'd definitely like to see Machida get another crack at Jones if he can beat Bader and most likely another opponent.

Surprisingly enough I'm looking forward to the Heavyweight finale, I think Barnett will take it via decision, more looking forward to Melendez/Thompson.


----------



## Noel

Oh and how could I forget Bellator 69.. I've really been impressed with David Rickels, if he manages to stay undefeated and even wins the tourny I can see him winding up under the Zuffa banner.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Always look forward to seeing El Nino in the cage, and the Barnett/Cormier fight will be a fun match up, it's just unfortunate Zuffa has raped SF of most of the rest of it's talent and it's essentially a two fight card. 

I watch Bellator every week and I'm hyped for tonight's card. Falcao/Spang has the bad blood, and seeing as Falcao is basically a certified lunatic anything could happen. I think he will be fighting with some real bad intentions tonight.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Yeah, I'm looking forward for this weekend events.

I always find interesting watching Fujii fight. Rickels vs Amossou should be a war and I can't find Falcao interesting at all. The fight I saw him vs Harris at the UFC and the last one with Vasilevsky doesn't impressed me. I hope he can pull something. I remember the fight between Spang and Rogers and I'm still OMG.

And El Nino is always awesome to see. Hoping for a better performance by Thomson. Last fight with Noons was awful. Anyway, I'm seeing Melendez beating him. And the main event~! I want to see Barnett winning this. Huge fan of him. Hopefully he can submit Cormier. Guy is a treat, though, especially on the feet. Looking forward for this card.

Oh, and I'm forgetting PICHEL tonight!


----------



## Ray

So basically, we're going to get Barnett vs. Dos Santos after Junior demolishes Mir? Interesting.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> So basically, we're going to get Barnett vs. Dos Santos after Junior demolishes Mir? Interesting.


I wouldn't take anything for granted with MMA. I expect Barnett to win, but Cormier definitely has ways he can win as well. Same with JDS/Mir. Mir could get knocked out, but people are way too quick to just assume it will happen. Mir can win that fight

I've heard that SF has a 'mystery opponent' for the winner of the GP who is supposed to be a big name. No idea who it might be. If Barnett/Cormier win the GP & beat the Mystery opponent, I'm still not sure if they would get a title shot as soon as they get to the UFC, probably just an eliminator against Cain or Werdum if I were to guess.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I wouldn't take anything for granted with MMA. I expect Barnett to win, but Cormier definitely has ways he can win as well. Same with JDS/Mir. Mir could get knocked out, but people are way too quick to just assume it will happen. Mir can win that fight
> 
> I've heard that SF has a 'mystery opponent' for the winner of the GP who is supposed to be a big name. No idea who it might be. If Barnett/Cormier win the GP & beat the Mystery opponent, I'm still not sure if they would get a title shot as soon as they get to the UFC, probably just an eliminator against Cain or Werdum if I were to guess.


True enough. And that's what makes MMA fun. You can never be sure. I expect Barnett to win as well, but in no way am I counting Cormier out. 

Mir is an interesting one, because he's the one guy who you can never count out. One minute he's taking a massive beating, and the next, he's tapping you out and snapping your arm. He just capitalizes on any little mistake you make. It remains to be seen if JDS will make a mistake at all. 

Mystery opponent hey. Better not be Sylvia or Fedor. I'd bet that if Cormier or Barnett get through this mystery opponent, UFC's gonna give them either Werdum or Valasquez for a title shot depending where they are too.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Fedor is retiring after his fight with Rizzo apparently, so it won't be him.

Hopefully they announce it in the cage after the fight tomorrow night.. I really have no clue who it could be.


----------



## Walls

Wonderwall said:


> *If Rashad couldn't beat Jones then I don't see Hendo doing it*. Hendo only has a punchers chance imo. I think over the past 2 years, it's been Machida that performed the best, he managed to ignore the reach and was atleast able to get inside and land, I seem to remember him wobbling Bones a tad also. I'd definitely like to see Machida get another crack at Jones if he can beat Bader and most likely another opponent.
> 
> Surprisingly enough I'm looking forward to the Heavyweight finale, I think Barnett will take it via decision, more looking forward to Melendez/Thompson.



Pretty much. Hendo is basically an older, slower version of Rashad with a shorter reach. He's going to get destroyed by Jones.


----------



## Myers

Barao was named Faber's opponent tonight on TUF. They did a sick video package to hype him up. This fight to me looks a lot more entertaining then Faber/Cruz III.


----------



## nazzac

Barao to Wreck Faber. Then he will go on to beat Cruz and become Bantamweight champion


----------



## -Mystery-

Apparently Jon Jones was charged with a DUI last night/early this morning lol


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> Barao was named Faber's opponent tonight on TUF. They did a sick video package to hype him up. This fight to me looks a lot more entertaining then Faber/Cruz III.


Agreed. I was looking forward to Cruz/Faber III just because of the rivalry, but I find the Decisionator's style boring as fuck.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Jon Jones totaled his Bentley and got a DUI?

Bad boy. :no:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

"I’m glad the UFC wanted to work with me as well, and I think that they trust that I’ll never make them look bad. You never have to worry about me with a DWI or doing something crazy"

- Jon Jones qoute after being sponsored by the UFC


----------



## Noel

Am I the only one that thought the ending of TUF was seriously fucked up? The way it went down was so weird, I wasn't expecting Barao to actually be there. Cruz kind of lost it as well and just before they cut to the teams walking away you heard Dana say "Hey you OK man?" to which Cruz replied "No I'm not-" before being cut off by the broadcast.


----------



## Walls

Sucks for Cruz, you could tell he really wanted to beat Faber's ass and I REALLY wanted to see him do it. Still, Faber/Barao is a great fight and I'm really looking forward to it.

Legit shocked that Jones totaled his Bentley and got a DUI. I'm sure Rashad will have a field day with this and how it proves how fake Jones is.


----------



## Rush

Pretty sure Rashad isn't going to say a word. He got his ass whooped, makes him look like a pussy if he starts trying to talk trash now.


----------



## Ray

This was bound to happen. The guy is young, talented, has fame and fortune now. Anyone would've let it go to their heads eventually, and as much as Jones thought he wouldn't let it, it was going to happen. 

I'm not defending Jones, what he did was _*completely*_ foolish and stupid on his part. I absolutely hate drunk drivers with a passion, as they put other peoples lives at risk.

I'm just saying I expected something like this to go down, and in a way, I'm glad it did in a manner where there was minimal damage. Because Jon can now realize that he's human just like everyone, and not above anyone despite his freakish ability. This'll be a much more humbling experience.

Glad to know that no one was hurt and Jon is okay. He seems like a type of person that will learn from this mistake and move on, and hopefully he will.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Virgil Zwicker is not a human been.


----------



## Walls

*being


----------



## Myers

Hey sometimes DUI's happen, I don't know how many times I have been good enough to drive but over the limit. I am more worried about the other person being a dumbass when I am driving after drinking.

I cannot wait for SF tonight, Barnett/Cromier and El Nino/Jobber should be fun fights.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Fight of the Night so far is Inocente vs Zwicker. Inocente looked great tonight and Zwicker is one tough SOB.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Walls said:


> *being


Excuse me for my horror.

PS: Great fight between Cavalcante and Vallie-Flagg. MAIN CARD TIME~!


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Burrell has very distracting pink trunks.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Spang knocks out Burrell in RD 1. Lots of devastating knees from Spang.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma

Woodley is boring even at the interviews. In Marquardt I trust.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Feijao gets revenge by choking out Kyle. Great quick finish by Feijao.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

I hate this fight (Melendez/Thompson III), Gil has everything to lose and nothing to gain.


----------



## Ray

I've never wanted to plough anyone harder then Ronda Rousey, and I really don't know why....


----------



## McQueen

I was about to say, Rousey looks fucking stunning tonight.


----------



## Ray

Fuck that 4th round was crazy. Melendez is a beast


----------



## McQueen

That trip kick was awesome.


----------



## Ray

What a fucking fight. Awesome. Simply awesome.

Haven't seen this close of a fight in a while.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah i'm not sure who won. I think Thomson but its really close.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

I have 48-47 Gil.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Great fight. I have Thomson winning 48-47. I gave Thomson RDs 3-5 while giving Melendez RDs 1-2.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Wow, I got that one wrong. It was a close fight so I don't blame two of the judges giving it to Melendez.


----------



## Myers

Melendez didn't do shit that fight.


----------



## Ray

Personally thought Thomson had it, but it was very close, so I'm not really complaining. 

Thompson made it much closer then I thought he would. Nice work from him (Y)


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Bitter sweet victory... well not really, this win hurts Gil's stock considering a lot of people rank him higher than Bendo and Edgar.


----------



## Ray

Well, the statistics certainly show that Thomson had it.


----------



## McQueen

LOL Jardine vs Gracie.


----------



## Myers

I totally forgot about Jardine. This HW fight will end very fast with a Cormier KO or Barnett subbing him late in the second.


----------



## McQueen

I think Cormier will win via KO/TKO


----------



## Ray

WAR (Master) Barnett!


----------



## McQueen

Warmaster is a horrible nickname to give yourself.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

So this is 5 rounds, glad to hear.


----------



## McQueen

Well its techinically a title fight isn't it?


----------



## Nightmare_SE

McQueen said:


> Well its techinically a title fight isn't it?


To be honest I always thought the winner was going to get a trophy and didn't think of it as a "title fight" until one of the announcers called it a title fight 15 minutes ago or so.


----------



## Ray

Have to give that round to Cormier. He was a lot more accurate, although Barnett did get the more significant strike in. Don't know who the judges will score it for.


----------



## McQueen

I seem to recall the HW title being Vacated by Overreem so yeah.


----------



## McQueen

That slam was awesome.


----------



## Ray

Daniel *Slam*ier


----------



## McQueen

Barnett is gonna need to finish Cormier because I don't think he can win on points at this point.


----------



## Ray

I totally want to see Cormier vs. Dos Santos or Hunt vs. Cormier.


----------



## McQueen

I think Dos Santos would destroy him but vs Hunt would be interesting.


----------



## Ray

Shit, Barnett almost pulled a Frank Mir.


----------



## McQueen

I'd be interested in a Barnett/Roy Nelson fight now that I think of it.


----------



## Ray

I don't know why, but I'm getting a feeling that this fight will happen again in 3 years or so, and then we'll see Barnett beat Cormier. I thought the exact same thing with the first Edgar/Maynard fight, so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## McQueen

Glad Cormier is gonna win. Fan of that guy.


----------



## Myers

Good for Corrmier, he looked great tonight, but the what the fuck was with that running away for the last 15 seconds.


----------



## Ray

Who woulda thought that a heavyweight bout between Cormier and Barnett would have gone 5 rounds. 

Cormier just made a few people quite rich tonight.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Very easy win for Cormier. When he goes to UFC, who does he fight first?


----------



## Ray

Oh he actually gets a belt?

That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Ray

Smith_Jensen said:


> Very easy win for Cormier. When he goes to UFC, who does he fight first?


Nelson, Hunt, or Rothwell.

Barnett was holding him arm there like it hurt. Broken left hand? Ouch. Hope everything works out with him.


----------



## Myers

Smith_Jensen said:


> Very easy win for Cormier. When he goes to UFC, who does he fight first?


Corrmier could have a good fight with Nelson,Hunt, or Werdum. I don't see him getting past Overeem, Dos Santos, or Cain.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Overall, great Strikeforce card. My Fight of the Night is Thomson vs Melendez. Inocente vs Zwicker from the prelims was also a great fight.


----------



## Ray

That was a great card. One of the best of the year. Pumped up for 146 already, although don't think it'll beat it in anyway. Tonight was effin solid.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Smith_Jensen said:


> Very easy win for Cormier. When he goes to UFC, who does he fight first?


JDS. There's no one else to fight for the title with Overeem suspended, except for Werdum who has already lost to JDS.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Great event. 

Gil/Thomson was fucking razor close. I gave El Nino 1-3 & Thomson 4 & 5, but it was nip and tuck. People are hating on Gil for not walking through Thomson, but when he is on his game he is fucking tough, and he matches up well with Gil. Gil is top 3 in the world at 155 no doubt.

As for the ME.. Daniel Fucking Cormier. I favored Barnett because of his experience, but Cormier is a monster. Amazing athlete who is only going to get better. Best HW wrestler in MMA and his stand up is scary already at a very early stage. I hope you guys don't think I'm being a prisoner of the moment, but I really see him as a future UFC champion. He displayed a great chin as well, he ate some huge elbows and knees from Barnett. Props to Josh, he got beat up in the first 3 rounds and kept on coming. I actually gave him the last two rounds, but it was too little too late. Josh was in the best shape I've seen him in in a long time, and if/when he goes to the UFC he will be a problem for a lot of top guys.


----------



## Walls

Melendez isn't even close to being the best 155'er right now and I've never understood the hype around him. He's good, but imo he isn't anything spectacular. And he squeaked out a win against someone who wouldn't be considered a top 10 LW in the UFC. I wish BJ would have went down there and smashed him and ended all his ridiculous hype.

I figured Barnett broke his hand in the first. He landed a shot on Cormier's forehead and in my head I said "fuck, I'd be ironic if Josh just broke his hand" and unfortunately that's what happened. Broken hand or not I still think Cormier would have picked him apart. Barnett's striking is terrible and his head movement is fucking atrocious. He wouldn't be able to stand there and just absorb shots from a lot of the guys in the UFC HW division. He looked like Mayhem did against Bisping, except he almost got a submission and it went all the way. Cormier looked good in this tourney but I don't see him being overly successful at a high level in the UFC.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> Corrmier could have a good fight with Nelson,Hunt, or Werdum. I don't see him getting past Overeem, Dos Santos, or Cain.


Cormier won't fight Cain, gets beat by JDS, Overeem, close with Werdum + his ground game but he murks the rest of the division. Barnett would tool most of the UFC heavyweights as well.


----------



## Walls

If Barnett used that shitty head movement like he did tonight against JDS, Cain, Carwin, Hunt, Lavar Johnson or Overeem, he would go to sleep eventually. And if he brings that type of striking like he used last night to the UFC, he's in a lot of trouble as well. Barnett's up sides though are that he's very experienced and his ground game has absolutely no fat in it whatsoever and is slick as fuck and he'll catch a lot of guys if he can get them to the ground. Barnett couldn't get it to the ground and he got schooled, much like how JDS/Mir is going to go down if Mir can't get it to the ground. The problem with your main base being on the ground is that obviously it starts standing and when you're against a really good striker, you're in for a long night if you can't get him to the ground. Or a short one, more likely.


----------



## Noel

Isn't Carwin back in action soon? I'd like to see Cormier vs Carwin, two awesome wrestlers with nuclear warheads in both hands.


----------



## Walls

No idea when Carwin is coming back, although I do know that it wouldn't be a smart idea for Cormier to stand and bang with him unless he wants to take a nap in front of a lot of people.

Edit - Just saw this video, I fucking love it: http://www.break.com/index/little-guys-wins-fight.html

One bigger guy is picking a fight with a small dude at some house party or something, thinking he will own him. The smaller guy drops him and then completely owns him with a Rear Naked Choke and starts to talk shit to him while he's choking him. Seriously, this video is beautiful and is a shining example as to why I love BJJ so much. Watch all of it, it's totally worth it. The bigger guy at the end was funny, there was no coming back from that.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Isn't Carwin back in action soon? I'd like to see Cormier vs Carwin, two awesome wrestlers with nuclear warheads in both hands.


I've seen people speculate that Carwin is the 'mystery opponent' that strikeforce promised for the winner of the HW GP

IMO Cormier would fuck him up. Carwin's a nice little wrestler, but Cormier would put him on his back at will and beat him up with elbows and punches from his guard. Shane's face would look like it did against JDS


----------



## Ray

Cormier can definitely go places if he trains hard enough. He reminds me of Lesnar a bit, his striking is powerful and extremely fast, just without the massive reach that Lesnar had. He also grinds and tires you out by wrestling on top of you. 

Remember, Cormier only had 10 professional fights, and he's only going to get better as time goes on if he stays as focused he was going into the fight yesterday. I definitely see Cormier as UFC Champ one day. The guys hella talented.


----------



## Myers

Rush said:


> Cormier won't fight Cain, gets beat by JDS, Overeem, close with Werdum + his ground game but he murks the rest of the division. Barnett would tool most of the UFC heavyweights as well.


They are still middle of the pack at best, neither would make it far in the UFC HW division. If they were lucky they would hover around for a few years like kongo.


----------



## McQueen

Don't you dare badmouth Cheick "Greatest of all time" Kongo. Thats racist.


----------



## Ray

McQueen said:


> Don't you dare badmouth Cheick "Greatest of all time" Kongo. Thats racist.


Seconded (Y)

Also, if the hype behind Mousasi is the exact same that was behind Melendez, then I'm afraid people overrate him. Melendez is a strong fighter, he showed that yesterday, but I don't know if he'll be that big of a threat to a motivated BJ, Bendo, Edgar, Maynard, or maybe even Nate. Don't see how people think he's the greatest 155'er of all time. He's good, sure, but I thought yesterday he didn't back up what people say about him. Maybe he just had a off day, but I wasn't too impressed. 

As a person with no bias going into the fight as it was my first time watching both, personally I scored that fight for Thomson.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> They are still middle of the pack at best, neither would make it far in the UFC HW division. If they were lucky they would hover around for a few years like kongo.


This post reeks of UFC fanboyism, no offense. 

X-Ray of Barnett's busted hand


----------



## McQueen

Ouch.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Seconded (Y)
> 
> Also, if the hype behind Mousasi is the exact same that was behind Melendez, then I'm afraid people overrate him. Melendez is a strong fighter, he showed that yesterday, but I don't know if he'll be that big of a threat to a motivated BJ, Bendo, Edgar, Maynard, or maybe even Nate. Don't see how people think he's the greatest 155'er of all time. He's good, sure, but I thought yesterday he didn't back up what people say about him. Maybe he just had a off day, but I wasn't too impressed.
> 
> As a person with no bias going into the fight as it was my first time watching both, personally I scored that fight for Thomson.


Nate will never fight Gil, so handicapping that fight is pointless. Motivated BJ doesn't exist, and is retired. 

Gil is still, at worst, the #3 LW in the world IMO. To say otherwise (especially when that was your first time seeing him fight apparently, no offense) is overreacting to one fight. I also find it hilarious that people are acting like Thomson sucks or something. When he is healthy he is a handful for any LW around in any org, and he matches up very well with Gil. He always drags him into brawling with him, which isn't how El Nino rolls. Why people were expecting Melendez to walk through Thomson when there was already 50 minutes of fight tape that showed everyone how evenly they matched up is beyond me. 

The fight was very close. Rounds 2 & 3 were Gilbert's, and the last two rounds were clearly for Thomson. Depends on how you scored round 1, but for me Gilbert won it by being the aggressor and securing a takedown (I'm not big on scoring rounds based on a TD, but if it's a very close round it can be used as a tie breaker of sorts for me). I would have accepted 48-47 for either guy, and the SD seemed right. While Thomson won his rounds more decisively and did more damage, he didn't do enough for a 10-8 in either the 4th or 5th, and under the unified rules I believe Gil did enough to win. Thomson did more damage and probably won the 'fight' but Gilbert won the MMA match. Under Pride scoring, I would have given it to Josh without question.


----------



## Myers

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> This post reeks of UFC fanboyism, no offense.


It's not fanboyism, it's the truth. Niether one is a top level fighter in the HW division. Barnett has a good MMA record, but he's been on PED's most of his career and at 35 he probably only has two more years max before he retires.

Cormier, is also an old man in MMA and unless he is the HW equivalent to Dan Henderson, he will only depreciate over the next couple years.


----------



## McQueen

I gotta agree with Myers here. I get why you can interpret his comment as fanboyism but its probably the truth.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

If his only argument is that Barnett is old and Cormier got into the game late that's one thing, but to say they are nothing more than middle of the pack at best is what made it seem fanboyish. Cormier is a fucking stud that presents a problem for anyone around. Barnett is still top 10 in my book, how he regresses with age remains to be seen. I'm not going to write him off for losing to someone who stylistically matched up perfectly with him. Oh and not to mention he crushed his hand one minute into the fight.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Nate will never fight Gil, so handicapping that fight is pointless. Motivated BJ doesn't exist, and is retired.
> 
> Gil is still, at worst, the #3 LW in the world IMO. To say otherwise (especially when that was your first time seeing him fight apparently, no offense) is overreacting to one fight. I also find it hilarious that people are acting like Thomson sucks or something. When he is healthy he is a handful for any LW around in any org, and he matches up very well with Gil. He always drags him into brawling with him, which isn't how El Nino rolls. Why people were expecting Melendez to walk through Thomson when there was already 50 minutes of fight tape that showed everyone how evenly they matched up is beyond me.
> 
> The fight was very close. Rounds 2 & 3 were Gilbert's, and the last two rounds were clearly for Thomson. Depends on how you scored round 1, but for me Gilbert won it by being the aggressor and securing a takedown (I'm not big on scoring rounds based on a TD, but if it's a very close round it can be used as a tie breaker of sorts for me). I would have accepted 48-47 for either guy, and the SD seemed right. While Thomson won his rounds more decisively and did more damage, he didn't do enough for a 10-8 in either the 4th or 5th, and under the unified rules I believe Gil did enough to win. Thomson did more damage and probably won the 'fight' but Gilbert won the MMA match. Under Pride scoring, I would have given it to Josh without question.


That's fine. As I said, it was my first time seeing Melendez in action. I respect the guy, he's beaten countless top people in his career. I'll reserve my judgement until he actually is in action in the UFC with guys like Maynard and Edgar.

I gotta say though, win or lose, if he puts fights up like yesterday against Thomson in the UFC, he's got a fan for life in me.

Also, can't believe that people are not giving Cormier the credit he deserves. Seriously? He practically whooped Barnett last night. It was the most one sided main event I've seen in a while. Cormier's definitely Top 5 in the world after yesteday.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I hate the stigma that some fans have about the UFC. Is there more top fighters and depth in the UFC? Absolutely. But that does not mean that top fighters don't exist in other orgs. It was the same story with the WEC LWs, Bendo, Cerrone, Pettis, ect.. Nobody wanted to give them credit in the WEC for being top 5/10, but as soon as they hit the UFC they suddenly get the respect they deserve. Cowboy doesn't have any UFC wins that are more impressive than his WEC wins, same with Pettis. But they go from disrespected to suddenly loved just because they hop to the UFC. Thomson is a borderline top 10 LW in the world, especially when healthy, and his style gives Gil fits. I don't see how you can take away from Gil just because he didn't kill Thomson when Thomson looked really good in the fight. 

Not trying to come at anyone in particular, I just see it all the time and needed to go on a mini-rant about it.


----------



## Walls

Cormier is going to have a lot of problems dealing with the higher level guys in his division. He won't ever be champion, I can almost guarantee that. Also, he broke his hand again in the fight as well.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> he broke his hand again in the fight as well.


wtf. SF needs to step up the quality of their gloves


----------



## Walls

I don't think that's the problem. If you break your hand bad enough it almost never heals 100% and considering they obviously punch shit for a living, that's a bad thing. Same thing happened to Cruz. Cormier opted not to get surgery the first time around and he says this time he will do it and let it heal properly.


----------



## Myers

If you aren't beating the top 1-5 in your division, then you aren't in the top 1-5 in your division. You can be a great fighter but you can't say definitively he is in that elite level when all you do is fight guys outside of the top ten. Melendez get's his top 3 status in the LW division and yet he never had to face not one person in the current top ten (aside from guida, but that was 6 years ago).


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> They are still middle of the pack at best, neither would make it far in the UFC HW division. If they were lucky they would hover around for a few years like kongo.





Myers said:


> It's not fanboyism, it's the truth. Niether one is a top level fighter in the HW division. Barnett has a good MMA record, but he's been on PED's most of his career and at 35 he probably only has two more years max before he retires.
> 
> Cormier, is also an old man in MMA and unless he is the HW equivalent to Dan Henderson, he will only depreciate over the next couple years.


Couture didn't start MMA until he was 34. Age in MMA is less important when you're getting into your 30's, it is more about how much damage you've taken in your career up until that point. If you start fighting at 20 or so, then after 10 years in the game you can't take a punch nearly as well as you did. Cormier is 33 and his record is 10-0. The only damage he's really had is to his hands. Now im not saying Cormier will fight well into his 40's like Randy but he's not going to fall in a heap over the next few years.

The UFC heavyweight division isn't very good. There is Overeem, JDS, Cain at the elite end with Werdum, Mir and Carwin in a bit behind. Then there is a large gap back to the rest of the pack. Both Cormier and Barnett are at that Werdum/Mir level.


----------



## Rush

edit: double post


----------



## Myers

Rush said:


> Couture didn't start MMA until he was 34. Age in MMA is less important when you're getting into your 30's, it is more about how much damage you've taken in your career up until that point. If you start fighting at 20 or so, then after 10 years in the game you can't take a punch nearly as well as you did. Cormier is 33 and his record is 10-0. The only damage he's really had is to his hands. Now im not saying Cormier will fight well into his 40's like Randy but he's not going to fall in a heap over the next few years.


Yeah but to be fair Couture was 19-11 and the HW division was even more pathetic at the time, all the top HW's were in Pride. Not to mention he got handed a title shot without earning it. Cormier will be on the shelf for an extended time with another broken hand with only two notable wins. Unless zuffa unexpectedly folds the strikeforce heavyweight division, we won't see Cormier fighting in the UFC for at least another 2 years or so. Unfortunately, I don't see Cormier amounting to anything besides the top heavyweight in a minor league division of heavyweights


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> Yeah but to be fair Couture was 19-11 and the HW division was even more pathetic at the time, all the top HW's were in Pride. Not to mention he got handed a title shot without earning it. Cormier will be on the shelf for an extended time with another broken hand with only two notable wins. *Unless zuffa unexpectedly folds the strikeforce heavyweight division*, we won't see Cormier fighting in the UFC for at least another 2 years or so. Unfortunately, I don't see Cormier amounting to anything besides the top heavyweight in a minor league division of heavyweights


They already have.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> Unless zuffa unexpectedly folds the strikeforce heavyweight division, we won't see Cormier fighting in the UFC for at least another 2 years or so.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/12/...ght-division-to-be-eliminated-following-grand

Josh and DC will both be in the UFC soon


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> Yeah but to be fair Couture was 19-11 and the HW division was even more pathetic at the time, all the top HW's were in Pride. Not to mention he got handed a title shot without earning it. Cormier will be on the shelf for an extended time with another broken hand with only two notable wins. Unless zuffa unexpectedly folds the strikeforce heavyweight division, we won't see Cormier fighting in the UFC for at least another 2 years or so. Unfortunately, I don't see Cormier amounting to anything besides the top heavyweight in a minor league division of heavyweights


Couture never really had a gimme fight in his career bar the James Toney fight. He has losses to Machida, Liddell, Lesnar, Big Nog, Belfort (via a shitty cut), Ricco Rodriguez, Barnett and a couple at the start of his career.


----------



## Myers

I was unaware about SF folding their HW division, I guess we will see in about a year where Cormier fits in the division.


----------



## Stax Classic

SATURDAY! SATURDAY! SATURDAY!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

That video reopened my Mark Hunt wounds. Thanks


----------



## Walls

I couldn't care less about Hunt. I'm not buying this whole career revival and going to the top thing. He'll lose as soon as he faces someone in the top 5 and then he'll fade away again, as he should. Mccorkle beat him, that's all that needs to be said.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I don't care about his standing in the division, I've just always been a fan of the guy. 

NSAC is so fucked up. They just sat through a 2 hour hearing of Nick's attorney providing valid points, and at the end they ignore everything and suspend Nick for 12 months, take away his fight bonus, and 30% of his purse. NSAC = fucking cunts


----------



## Lm2

cant wait for JDS to crush mir's head


----------



## Trigger

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I don't care about his standing in the division, I've just always been a fan of the guy.
> 
> NSAC is so fucked up. They just sat through a 2 hour hearing of Nick's attorney providing valid points, and at the end they ignore everything and suspend Nick for 12 months, take away his fight bonus, and 30% of his purse. NSAC = fucking cunts


And yet Overeem got 9 months for elevated testosterone, they are obviously just trying to send the message that they don't like to look stupid and not to mess with them.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I don't care about his standing in the division, I've just always been a fan of the guy.
> 
> NSAC is so fucked up. They just sat through a 2 hour hearing of Nick's attorney providing valid points, and at the end they ignore everything and suspend Nick for 12 months, take away his fight bonus, and 30% of his purse. NSAC = fucking cunts


Funniest part was the commission made mention of Nick smoking weed in Nevada yet no evidence was shown to support it. Ariel Helwani said something to the affect of he wonders what would've happened if Nick didn't take the NSAC to court and I think he makes a good point. Oh well.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

-Mystery- said:


> Funniest part was the commission made mention of Nick smoking weed in Nevada yet no evidence was shown to support it. Ariel Helwani said something to the affect of he wonders what would've happened if Nick didn't take the NSAC to court and I think he makes a good point. Oh well.


I wound up watching the entire hearing and it made me sick. They clearly had their minds made up before the hearing even started, so why they wasted everyone's time is beyond me. They completely ignored the fact that smoking weed is only banned IN COMPETITION and they have absolutely no evidence to dispute that Nick stopped smoking 8 days before the fight (which he always does). 

Smoking weed 8 days before the fight is no different than a fighter drinking alcohol 8 days before a fight. The way the NSAC's ruling was so full of holes I think Nick's attorney can take them to an actual court that has to be objective and they could get this BS ruling thrown out. I've never heard of 30% of the purse being taken, 20% is always the biggest fine from everything I've seen/remember. 

Also when the commission was questioning Nick some of the questions were sickening. 'Did you finish HS, did you go to college, ect'

The funniest shit happened though in this exchange (Nick is too honest for his own good)

Athletic Commission: "Mr. Diaz you tested positive several years ago for Marijuana and you told the Commission at that time it was an isolated incident and that it wouldn't happen again"
Diaz: "Yes"
Athletic Commission: "You have since tested positive again, so how soon after testifying did you start using again"?
Diaz: "Probably when I got home"
Athletic Commission: "So you just told us that to get through the hearing"?
Diaz: "Yes" 
--

They clearly hate Diaz for his antics, but that's no excuse to just nail him to the wall while ignoring the case presented to them by his attorney.


----------



## Rush

Diaz is a moron, if he did the smart thing he'd get a slap on the wrist. Overeem only getting 9 months for pissing so hot the cup probably grew a leg was also a joke. They have no idea. Should be 6 months max out for Diaz


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> Diaz is a moron, if he did the smart thing he'd get a slap on the wrist. Overeem only getting 9 months for pissing so hot the cup probably grew a leg was also a joke. They have no idea. Should be 6 months max out for Diaz


I think he was fucked no matter what he did. He already had a 6 month suspension after the Gomi fight, so he was facing a year from the start.


----------



## Noel

Thing is, Diaz hasn't broken any rules. Nowhere, under both WADA and NSAC does it state that you can be penalised for having marijuana metabolites in your system. All that proves is that Diaz DID induce weed a week+ before the fight,he has a written medical certificate and state license to do that. There were no actives in his system at all, some of the media are trying to act like Nick fought high when the truth is the NSAC are trying to push their weight around and make a point.

In my honest opinion, MMA, or lets say the UFC, has now hit the level where cases like this can seriously damage it's image and integrity and I think the NSAC are trying to crack down early on cases like these to make a statement to fighters.

I'll also add that this is completely different than the Gomi fight, when he fought Gomi he had actual Marijuana and real actives in his system, he was suspended then because there was clear evidence that he was most likely receiving a performance boost as a result of it.

The fact that they can approve Chael and other fights to use Testosterone, a scientifically proven physical, mental and performance enhancer. Whereas the effects of Marijuana (not that it was in his system anyway) is still up for debate is banned 100% simply makes them look like morons.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Thing is, Diaz hasn't broken any rules. Nowhere, under both WADA and NSAC does it state that you can be penalised for having marijuana metabolites in your system. All that proves is that Diaz DID induce weed a week+ before the fight,he has a written medical certificate and state license to do that. There were no actives in his system at all, some of the media are trying to act like Nick fought high when the truth is the NSAC are trying to push their weight around and make a point.
> 
> In my honest opinion, MMA, or lets say the UFC, has now hit the level where cases like this can seriously damage it's image and integrity and I think the NSAC are trying to crack down early on cases like these to make a statement to fighters.
> 
> I'll also add that this is completely different than the Gomi fight, when he fought Gomi he had actual Marijuana and real actives in his system, he was suspended then because there was clear evidence that he was most likely receiving a performance boost as a result of it.
> 
> The fact that they can approve Chael and other fights to use Testosterone, a scientifically proven physical, mental and performance enhancer. Whereas the effects of Marijuana (not that it was in his system anyway) is still up for debate is banned 100% simply makes them look like morons.


Great post, agreed on every point you made. This is why I hope his attorney takes the commission to court because his case is pretty solid and I think they can beat it with a fair judging of the case instead of the NSAC ignoring the facts and doing whatever they want to do.


----------



## Walls

Diaz being high as fuck while fighting Gomi and boxing him up and then tapping him with a Gogoplata is one of the greatest moments in MMA imo, if for no other reason than the comedy value.

Diaz lashing out at them no doubt fucked him over in the end. He should have kept his mouth shut but that isn't Diaz. Sucks we'll have to wait so long to see him fight.

Also:

_Athletic Commission: "Mr. Diaz you tested positive several years ago for Marijuana and you told the Commission at that time it was an isolated incident and that it wouldn't happen again"
Diaz: "Yes"
Athletic Commission: "You have since tested positive again, so how soon after testifying did you start using again"?
Diaz: "Probably when I got home"
Athletic Commission: "So you just told us that to get through the hearing"?
Diaz: "Yes" _

:lmao I love Nick


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nick vs Gomi is probably my all time favorite fight. Also the interview Nick gave after that fight is my all time favorite interview


----------



## Ray

Don't know if anyones seen this yet :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012...iaz-legal-team-appealing-nsac-ruling-mma-news

War Nick's legal team! As I said after the ruling came down, I think they have a decent chance to beat this in a real court room. Fuck the NSAC. Fuck em!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Heard the interview Frank Mir did about Nick Diaz getting suspended. Seems that Mir is really starting to get in form for this fight just by the way he was talking. You can tell the difference between dangerous Mir right before a fight and Frank Mir when he's doing promotion stuff in Vegas a couple of months before a fight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Heard the interview Frank Mir did about Nick Diaz getting suspended. Seems that Mir is really starting to get in form for this fight just by the way he was talking. You can tell the difference between dangerous Mir right before a fight and Frank Mir when he's doing promotion stuff in Vegas a couple of months before a fight.


I've got a strange feeling that Mir is going to pull it off. I'm strongly considering dropping 50-100 bucks on him considering he is coming in at +450 on a lot of sites.


----------



## Rush

Mir is getting KTFO round 1. Won't even be close and Mir isn't a chance of getting this fight to the ground.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, Mir is going to get blasted. I did see that interview though, I always watch any interviews with Mir as he's a very intelligent and articulate guy. But he's fucked.


----------



## Ray

Mir was getting killed by Noguiera standing at 140. Taking it to the ground and grinding out that submission was his saving grace. Not saying Mir got lucky at all, it takes massive skill to pull out submission wins like Mir has, but unless Mir somehow takes it to the ground, he's fucked. Plus, Dos Santos has tremendous TDD, so it'll be really hard to get him on the ground. Not ruling Mir out, ANYTHINGS possible in the UFC especially when Mir is involved, but thinking statistically, Dos Santos has the advantage.


----------



## Myers

Mir cannot take a punch, once he gets dropped he curls up and waits for the ref to stop the fight. He would've lost by TKO to Noguiera but Big Nog got greedy and tried to go for a half-assed guillotine choke.

It's kind of shame too, I actually like Mir. I commend him for triumphing through adversaries in his life, it's just a shame that from now on he will at best be the second best HW.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Mir by flying heel hook


----------



## PuroresuPride18




----------



## Walls

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Mir by flying heel hook


I watched an interview today where Mir said he's going to have to pull Guard on JDS and go for a leg, so maybe this happens :lmao

The more realistic scenario there is Mir pulls guard, JDS goes down with him and then starts to smash him, in which case Mir will try to get it standing where he's going to get smashed even more.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

If I were Mir I would drop when JDS hit me with a good shot pretending to me rocked and hoped he tried to pounce and got overzealous looking for a finish, and then be like SURPRISE BITCH and pull out a choke or kimura. Mir sadly has too much confidence in his own shitty stand up and will likely be KTFO trying to prove his worth in a striking battle.


----------



## RKing85

I am way more excited for this Saturday's fights than I should be. It's all Heavyweights so you know it's going to be a mix of good and bad.


----------



## Ray

I'm more stoked for 148. Hopefully no injuries plague that already amazing card. Cruz/Faber is a setback, but Barao/Faber will be just as good


----------



## Lm2

im exicted for mir to get his face smashed, but im more exicted for ufc 148 war sonnen


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

146 as it was originally constructed had me hyped as hell. Once 'Reem go the boot and the entire match card was reshuffled it took a massive hit IMO, and losing Hunto was the icing on the shit cake. 148 is 10 X better at this point, too bad 147 looks like the worst PPV card of the year on paper. TUF Brazil finals, really?? They give away American TUF finals for free but expect you to pay for Brazils? Wand/Vitor main event? Werdum/Russow co? UFC on Fox 3 had a much better lineup


----------



## Walls

I'm still pumped as fuck for tomorrow night, can't wait.

Anthony Johnson missed weight for his Titan debut, coming in at 194 :lmao Dude needs to accept that he's a LHW.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> I'm still pumped as fuck for tomorrow night, can't wait.
> 
> Anthony Johnson missed weight for his Titan debut, coming in at 194 :lmao Dude needs to accept that he's a LHW.


Yea, very disappointing especially after he appeared on Inside MMA this week: http://youtu.be/JSQjDhp4x7I

I used to be a fan, but I can't continue to support someone that is seemingly so unprofessional. 

Sherdog lists him as a Light Heavy lmao, even though to my knowledge he's never fought at 205 http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Anthony-Johnson-17662


----------



## Myers

JDS by TKO rd 1 
Cain by TKO rd 2
Nelson by UD
Miocic by UD
(slight) upset of the night - Struve by Submission rd 2
Mayhem by UD
Hardy by UD
Barbosa by murder rd 1


----------



## Noel

I just laid down 50 on a 5-1 Mir to win. I know JDS is essentially a standup god right now but a 5-1 underdog for the guy who just ripped Big Nog's arm off against a man who's so called ground game we've never seen was too tempting.

I'm going for a JDS TKO in the second but I had to throw that money on for those odds.


----------



## McQueen

I was really hoping Cain would have took JDS to the ground so we can see what he can do in that fight but I still see Mir getting destroyed before he gets a real shot at JDS on the ground.


----------



## RKing85

Last Bellator event of the season


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> JDS by TKO rd 1
> Cain by TKO rd 2
> Nelson by UD
> Miocic by UD
> (slight) upset of the night - Struve by Submission rd 2
> Mayhem by UD
> Hardy by UD
> Barbosa by murder rd 1


Struve is favored against Johnson, as he should be. That wouldn't be an upset at all. The Lavar hype train is a goofy one IMO.



RKing85 said:


> Last Bellator event of the season


It will be back in a month lol.

Good event. Rick Hawn is pretty underrated IMO. He might be a borderline top 10 LW.. he presents a tough match up for most.. Konrad is a stud as well. I expected him to dominate Prindle, but he made it look too easy. He needs better competition, he won't find it in Bellator's HW division. Also very impressed with Bantam Nog. Bellator 135 and 145 lb divisions are pretty stacked.


----------



## Walls

There is a Lavar hype train? Guess I missed it. Barry owned him on the ground, if Struve gets him there he might be fucked. But I'm hoping for another hilarious Struve KO and considering Lavar throws bombs it could easily happen.

JDS TKO rd 2
Cain TKO rd 2
Nelson UD
Miocic UD
Lavar TKO rd 2
Mayhem UD
Hardy UD

I'm going to go with Lavar blasts Struve before he can get it to the ground, but I very well could be wrong. I don't see Mayhem losing to CB and I hope to christ he doesn't. I like Hardy more as a personality than a fighter but I see him taking it. I was on the fence about Nelson/Herman but decided to go with Big Country. If JDS couldn't stop him, I doubt Herman will.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> There is a Lavar hype train? Guess I missed it.


I guess you don't post on Sherdog lol. Those guys hype anyone that string together a couple of highlight reel KOs


----------



## Walls

I don't post on Sherdog or the UG because 9/10 people there are retarded.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> I don't post on Sherdog or the UG because 9/10 people there are retarded.


9/10 people in the world are retarded. There are plenty of trolls and morons on Sherdog, but there are a lot of intelligent fans as well, and a lot of threads turn out to be hilarious


----------



## Walls

True enough. While I wish this thread had more activity, I don't want to join any other forums. I have the UG bookmarked and I read lots of threads on there but never post.


----------



## Heel

I'm going with Dos Santos to knockout Mir in the first round, Velasquez to knockout Silva in the 2nd and Roy Nelson to win by unanimous decision.


----------



## Walls

It'll be funny if Cain breaks one of his hands punching Big Foot. That dude's head is unreal, I don't see how you wouldn't break your hand eventually from hitting it.


----------



## Heel

Walls said:


> It'll be funny if Cain breaks one of his hands punching Big Foot. That dude's head is unreal, I don't see how you wouldn't break your hand eventually from hitting it.


He's got one of those freakishly big jaws like Khali.


----------



## Rush

the UG used to be good, now there are so many fucking morons on there.


----------



## Noel

Screw Bones, GSP and Anderson, they need to make JDS the face of the UFC. I sat there watching Primetime P3 with a smile on my face the whole way through, such a classy, nice guy.


----------



## Stormbringer

Wonderwall said:


> Screw Bones, GSP and Anderson, they need to make JDS the face of the UFC. I sat there watching Primetime P3 with a smile on my face the whole way through, such a classy, nice guy.


Class doesn't sell ppvs in America. Anger and revenge sell ppvs in America. Just a sad truth. That's why Diaz, Rampage and Lesnar types sell more ppvs than most.


----------



## Myers

Paul Sass looked very good tonight, I think he has a bright future in the LW division.

I was also impressed with Glover Teixera tonight too.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Glover looks to be a beast. 

Prelims on FX about to start


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow...

Dolloway is gonna win, but I can't say I respect it.

Aim at the injured leg, lay and pray.... Ugh.


I feel so bad for Miller, something I never thought I'd say.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yes this lay n pray is lame as hell.

Welp, see you in Bellator Mayhem.


----------



## Ray

I don't care how bad a UFC card is, 2 hours before showtime, no matter what, I'm always pumped the fuck up. This'll probably be the case for UFC 147 too.

Oh look, Dan Hardy finally won a fight (Y)


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I didn't want to be this blunt, but that was pure chickenshit from Dolloway. Like if I didn't know any better, I would have thought he was just heeling it up in a wrestling match.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

He's just doing what he has to do to win, but I just hate it when wrestlers don't know how to improve their position and don't even attempt subs or anything. Just content to grind out boring victories.


----------



## Ray

Bendo looking like Scott Hall with that toothpick :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Bendo looking like Scott Hall with that toothpick :lmao


I thought the same thing. 'Hey yo, chico'


----------



## Therapy

This next fight should make up for those two women who just put me to sleep


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> He's just doing what he has to do to win, but I just hate it when wrestlers don't know how to improve their position and don't even attempt subs or anything. Just content to grind out boring victories.


So basically like GSP? :cool2

Also, are there any fights worth checking out before this one from the Facebook card? Missed it cause I was working.

WAAAAR Barbosa!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> So basically like GSP? :cool2
> 
> Also, are there any fights worth checking out before this one from the Facebook card? Missed it cause I was working.


I'd recommend checking out Glover Teixeira. It wasn't a competitive fight, but he is a beast.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'd recommend checking out Glover Teixeira. It wasn't a competitive fight, but he is a beast.


Will do (Y)

Looks like Vegas is only going to be cheering Mir tonight :lmao


----------



## Therapy

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Ray

Was Varner just holding on to the cage while punching him? Isn't that not allowed.....

Also, well done by Varner. Barboza needed to do stuff other then just leg kicks. Seems to me like he came in with a long term 3-round plan with the way he was doing. He had to adjust.


----------



## Therapy

psx71 said:


> Was Varner just holding on to the cage while punching him? Isn't that not allowed.....
> 
> Also, well done by Varner. Barboza needed to do stuff other then just leg kicks. Seems to me like he came in with a long term 3-round plan with the way he was doing. He had to adjust.


He was holding on to the cage for like 5 straight seconds for the final poundings.

and why is this POS forum always so fucking god damn slow.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Anyone else thing that was a shit stoppage by Steve Mazagatti? Barboza seemed out to me and ate 3 or 4 brutal hammerfists that he didn't need to


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Myers said:


> Barbosa by murder rd 1


I didn't even know Jamie Varner was still a fighter. Nobody would've ever thought the first man to beat Barbosa would be him. Barbosa who never had a fight yet with a elite fighter in the division is clearly not ready yet or ever reach the levels we assumed he'd get to.

Barbosa is just another fighter now after this fight. He's a great kickboxer but clearly not made to be a champion in the Octagon fighting wrestlers with heavy hands.

I just quoted Myers because I found it funny when I saw it after watching the end of this fight.


----------



## Therapy

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Anyone else thing that was a shit stoppage by Steve Mazagatti? Barboza seemed out to me and ate 3 or 4 brutal hammerfists that he didn't need to


Mazagatti sucks.. He's either calling shit way to fucking early, or in this case so worried about calling it early he let it go way to long and completely missed the cage grab.


----------



## Ray

Everything involving Mazagatti is shitty. Really hoping he's not reffing the main-event tonight. 

Teixeira is a beast. Holy crap. Just dropped Kingsbury and submit him. Also, he's a very classy guy. Love him already.


----------



## Therapy

psx71 said:


> Everything involving Mazagatti is shitty. Really hoping he's not reffing the main-event tonight.
> 
> Teixeira is a beast. Holy crap. Just dropped Kingsbury and submit him. Also, he's a very classy guy. Love him already.


What's strange is that Kingsbury fight was a Facebook Prelim and they inserted into the FX show like it never happened.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Therapy said:


> What's strange is that Kingsbury fight was a Facebook Prelim and they inserted into the FX show like it never happened.


No different than throwing in a prelim fight on the PPV when you get a few quick finishes.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> No different than throwing in a prelim fight on the PPV when you get a few quick finishes.


I'm gonna guess we're going to see alot of prelim fights on PPV tonight.


----------



## Therapy

psx71 said:


> I'm gonna guess we're going to see alot of prelim fights on PPV tonight.


Never know. Heavyweight fights can go either way.. Quick, or 3 rounds of lay and pray. Not a big fan usually of heavyweight fights. We'll see what happens tonight.


----------



## Ray

Therapy said:


> Never know. Heavyweight fights can go either way.. Quick, or 3 rounds of lay and pray. Not a big fan usually of heavyweight fights. We'll see what happens tonight.


I guess. If Barnett/Cormier went 5 rounds, then I guess anything else can as well. 

So pumped to see Mir, Cain, Nelson, and JDS tonight. 4 of my favorite fighters in the UFC currently. Pumped the fuck up.


----------



## Ray

Don't care what anyone says, Greg Jackson is one of the best corner guys ever. He's gives you so much confidence by talking. Even it it is all bullshit, it gives you some adrenaline, and sometimes, that gives you all the advantage.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Therapy said:


> Never know. Heavyweight fights can go either way.. Quick, or 3 rounds of lay and pray. Not a big fan usually of heavyweight fights. We'll see what happens tonight.


I'm really not a fan of most HW fights either. I'm looking forward to the card still, but I'd rather not have 5 straight HW fights and think it's pretty gimmicky



psx71 said:


> Don't care what anyone says, Greg Jackson is one of the best corner guys ever. He's gives you so much confidence by talking. Even it is all bullshit, it gives you some adrenaline, and sometimes, that gives you all the advantage.


I hate his guts


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'm really not a fan of most HW fights either. I'm looking forward to the card still, but I'd rather not have 5 straight HW fights and think it's pretty gimmicky
> 
> 
> 
> I hate his guts


I never knew why everyone hated Greg Jackson. Is there a reason or something he did? I started watching MMA in 2011, so I don't really know.....

"He's getting "fucked" up"? :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I think he said he's getting thumped on.

I hate Jackson because he constructed Condit's running man game plan against Nick Diaz. He and the rest of Condit's corner yelling OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. after every baby leg kick Condit threw trying to influence judges. 

fuck him. I hate him


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Brandao has to come back here. Otherwise Elkins is winning by decision or finishing.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I think he said he's getting thumped on.
> 
> I hate Jackson because he constructed Condit's running man game plan against Nick Diaz. He and the rest of Condit's corner yelling OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. after every baby leg kick Condit threw trying to influence judges.
> 
> fuck him. I hate him


I'm a fan of Condit, but he really disappointed me that night. In fact, I was pulling for Diaz halfway through the fight. 

Didn't notice Jackson yelling "ooooooo" octagon side, but wouldn't suprise me if he did. 

Interesting fight. The whole complexity could change if the first round was scored as 10-8.


----------



## Ray

That MetroPCS ad seems more like a Nike ad then a mobile network ad.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Damn Mark Hunt lost a lot of weight.


----------



## Therapy

Wow.. Insane skills


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

well that was predictable


----------



## Ray

Well, glad that Lavar Johnson hype train is derailed.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Miocic looked great in the 2nd round, damn. 

Was rooting for Del Rosario, but both guys look to have bright futures


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dave Herman said he's going to knock out Roy Nelson in the first round LMFAO.


----------



## Ray

Anyone else here a huge fan of Nelson?

Potential fight of the night right here. Nelson will not go down the first round :lmao

If JDS couldn't get Nelson down, NO ONE can.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Queen vs Beastie Boys on entrance music.

10-9 Herman IMO


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Anyone else here a huge fan of Nelson?
> 
> Potential fight of the night right here. Nelson will not go down the first round :lmao
> 
> If JDS couldn't get Nelson down, NO ONE can.


Andrei Arlovski disagrees


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dave Herman should go to Strikeforce to fight Daniel Courmier in that mandatory one title defense. Could be a interesting fight.

EDIT: Would be another knockout loss.


----------



## C-Cool

Hmmm... I should consider growing a beard like Nelson's.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Andrei Arlovski disagrees


Well F**K....



ROY NELSON! @*()TUJ*(WE(J*()T*))*)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Roy's hungry tonight. Needed to end it quick.

Party at McDonald's!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Dave Herman should go to Strikeforce to fight Daniel Courmier in that mandatory one title defense. Could be a interesting fight.
> 
> EDIT: Could be another knockout loss.


DC would destroy Herman like nobody's business


----------



## Ray

Instead, Cormier should fight Nelson


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

DC would destroy Nelson just the same lol


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Roy Nelson and Frank Mir were spotted together eating at a McDonalds. Could be the difference in the fight later tonight with Junior Dos Santos.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> DC would destroy Nelson just the same lol


Yeah, but it'd be much more entertaining :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> DC would destroy Nelson just the same lol


I don't know. It could be that last rack of baby back ribs in training that could give the edge to Nelson if they ever fight each other.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

IMO the only HWs who could beat DC are JDS and Reem. And neither of those would be locks


----------



## Ray

This entire card could basically be over by the end of the hour :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I really hope Bigfoot pulls this out of his ass, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Ray

WAR Cain.


----------



## killacamt

Bigfoot walkin wit dat swag boy


----------



## Ray

Bigfoot = The result when you only work on your upper abs, and totally ignore your lower abs.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I hate how Cain's Mexican-ness is shoved down our throats by both he and the UFC

we get it bro, you are Mexican


----------



## Ray

Cain looks so much more conditioned tonight. Good sign. He's going tear shit up


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

What do you guys think Bigfoot weighs after he re-hydrates? 280+?


----------



## Dark Storm

Damn, that's bloody.


Fucking cunt Velasquez has it in the bag.


----------



## Ray

Is Cain fighting Bigfoot tonight or a Tomato.....


----------



## killacamt

Cain wit the da win, time for him to get a shot at getting his belt back


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Bigfoot couldn't see shit. I hate elbows


----------



## Lady Eastwood

EVEN IF HE LOSES, MY BABY IS STILL BETTER THAN YOU ALL


----------



## Ray

Wouldn't be surprised if Cain got AIDS after that fight....


----------



## Stad

Cage looks like a murder scene..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

When used correctly elbows can make a great weapon like in the finish to the Mioic vs. Del Rossario fight or short distance Muay Thai shots standing but in this case here it was just a way to cut open Silva and it was kind of dirty. Silva had no chance after that. It should've been stopped he was bleeding so bad.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> When used correctly elbows can make a great weapon like in the finish to the Mioic vs. Del Rossario fight but in this case here it was just a way to cut open Silva. Silva had no chance after that. It should've been stopped he was bleeding so bad.


True on the Miocic point but most fighters don't use them like that and just use them to open up cuts. I was a pride fanboy and think they had the rules down pat. 

I was also shocked the doctor let it go on with the blood clearly going right into his eyes. He couldn't see


----------



## Ray

Main-event already? Fine by me.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JDS will end this in 3 minutes and it will go down as the shortless and lamest UFC PPV in history 

only decent fight of the 4 was Del Rosario vs Miocic


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> True on the Miocic point but most fighters don't use them like that and just use them to open up cuts. I was a pride fanboy and think they had the rules down pat.
> 
> I was also shocked the doctor let it go on with the blood clearly going right into his eyes. He couldn't see


Yeah Cain is a very good wrestler and very good finisher and Silva wouldn't have won that fight anyway but his vision and focus in the fight was obviously gone after that cut got open. There's never excuses to lose fights no matter what happens but it takes a special kind of warrior to come back from stuff like that and then add in that your fighting Cain and he just didn't have much of a chance.

And yeah outside of the Del Rosario/Minoic fight and a few fights on the undercard with lighter guys this feels like a K-1 show or something. Every fight has ended too quickly especially the last one.


----------



## killacamt

time for Mir to go to sleep


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I was going to root for Murr but I'm considering flip flopping after this entrance music choice


----------



## Ray

Mir coming out to Amazing is awesome as always.

Also, that mouthpiece is FUCKING AWESOME AS HELL!!!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Nice reception for Frank. Sounds like we'll be getting some USA chants


----------



## will94




----------



## Ray

I really hope JDS finishes this quick. I really have to go take a shit


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

No point for me to root on Mir just like there was no reason to root on Antonio Big Foot Silva. Mir is getting knocked out and there's nothing anybody can do about it.


----------



## Ray

Why was Mir wearing a T-Shirt saying "UFC 93"?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Why was Mir wearing a T-Shirt saying "UFC 93"?


Thug life


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Thug life


Shit makes no sense :lol


----------



## Dark Storm

Lesnar there, probably taking notes on legitimacy for the WWE, or some such....


----------



## will94

psx71 said:


> Why was Mir wearing a T-Shirt saying "UFC 93"?


UFC has a clothing line now. Jon Jones wore the line out for 145. Mir's says UFC Est. 93 on it.


----------



## killacamt

damn you Junior you should've ended that


----------



## Ray

Well, looks like it's over next round. Hahahha


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Somebody in Mir's corner needs to take out his chin and replace it with a brick.

EDIT: Well that was lame.


----------



## killacamt

fuck wit Junior if you want 2!!!!


----------



## Dark Storm

Damn, just damn.


----------



## Stad

:lmao Mir what a bum, what a waste.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Shit card as I expected. Next time you want to give us 5 HW fights on the main card UFC, don't.


----------



## C-Cool

Yeah... um... Frank's not going to stand with JDS ever again.


----------



## Ray

That's more or less how Overeem vs. Dos Santos would have went. Except maybe with a different ending. Maybe. And maybe lasting 1 or 2 more rounds. 

Frank to retire in post fight. Calling it right now.


----------



## Dark Storm

Yawn.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Damn you Overeem for failing the drug test. We should have gotten a competitive championship fight tonight instead of a one-sided fight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> That's more or less how Overeem vs. Dos Santos would have went. Except maybe with a different ending. Maybe. And maybe lasting 1 or 2 more rounds.
> 
> Frank to retire in post fight. Calling it right now.


wut.

Overeem is an elite kickboxer, and you are saying he would be embarrassed as bad as Mir was? gtfo


----------



## Stad

We should have all been witnessing the Reem win the title tonight, too bad he failed his drug test.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Overall, UFC 146 was an alright card. While there were no classic fight, there were fun finishes in all of the main card fights. The only fight that I didn't like was Miller vs Dollaway. Miller is F'N done in the UFC as he looked horrible again. Overall I gave UFC 146 7/10.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> wut.
> 
> Overeem is an elite kickboxer, and you are saying he would be embarrassed as bad as Mir was? gtfo


No. I'm saying that the fight would have gone down as a kickboxing match just like this one did. 

And I did say "except maybe with a different ending" meaning maybe Overeem would have won.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Prelims- 7/10
Main card- 4/10


----------



## Mikey Damage

i like finishes. regardless of round, so i enjoyed this show.

good prelims, good main card. even if not that competitive.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC 146 fight bonuses

Fight of The Night: None Awarded
Submission of The Night: Stefan Struve
Knockout of The Night 1: Dan Hardy
Knockout of The Night 2: Roy Nelson

I agree with all of these.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Based off the grin on Dana's face when asked about it...Brock might be back with the UFC sooner rather than later...


----------



## Ray

BOSS said:


> Based off the grin on Dana's face when asked about it...Brock might be back with the UFC sooner rather than later...


Heavyweight is so stacked now, that even if Lesnar did come back, he wouldn't get anywhere, especially now that half his intestine is out of his body. 

Yeah, MAYBE getting in one fight next year before he re-signs (or if he decides to re-sign) with WWE for a big UFC payday, but I don't see Brock coming back as a full time UFC fighter again. But I can definitely see Lesnar/Mir 3 in the future, as a last fight for both men or something like that. 

Also, if Brock is getting 5 Mill a year + big PPV bonuses in WWE, then why the hell leave that for making (most likely) less in UFC?


----------



## li/<o

BOSS said:


> Based off the grin on Dana's face when asked about it...Brock might be back with the UFC sooner rather than later...





psx71 said:


> Heavyweight is so stacked now, that even if Lesnar did come back, he wouldn't get anywhere, especially now that half his intestine is out of his body.
> 
> And hey, if Brock is getting 5 Mill a year + big PPV bonuses in WWE, then why the hell leave that for making (most likely) less in UFC?


^
Exactly. Brock looks dominate but he is all messed up I don't see Brock doing much with his intestine all messed up. If Brock can do one thing is manage people and give them tips, but thats it.


----------



## Ray

Dana just said that he'll give Cormier a chance at the Heavyweight Championship if he decides to come to the UFC in his first fight. Shit just got interesting. But if that goes down, who does that leave Velasquez with? Mir? Nelson? Maybe he'll wait then, but it'll be a long long wait for him in that case. 

Also, another interesting piece of news I got from that. Dana- "I respect Josh Barnett".


----------



## tlk23

According to Bryan Alvarez ‏@bryanalvarez, Mayhem is gone and Lesnar may be thinking of a comeback. 

- Mayhem done. Dana said bullshit occurred backstage #UFC
- Dana regarding Brock: He was here, that says it all. Said he thinks he's coming back but won't say more. #UFC #WWE #RAW

Cain will get the title shot because Cormier still has one more Strikeforce fight. Seems likely that Cormier could get the winner of Cain/Dos Santos II. I could see Cormier losing his one Heavyweight title match in UFC and then fighting at 205.

- Dana says he and Brock are going to talk later tonight #RAW #UFC #WWE
- Brock texted Dana a week and a half ago and said he wanted to come to show, and to keep it secret #RAW #UFC #WWE


----------



## Ray

Would I mind Lesnar coming back? Not really. I'm a mark for the guy whether he's in a wrestling ring or in an Octagon. He's talented wherever he is.

By all means, he can come back, but he won't really do much. He'll have that one round of hype surrounding him when he comes back for his first fight, but after that, the novelty will wear off and Lesnar will just become like "another" heavyweight, kinda like CroCop was before he retired. 

Overeem, Cormier, Dos Santos, Velasquez, and hell, maybe even Barnett would school Lesnar at this point. If there's 5-6 people above him, I don't see a point in him coming back. He would probably be Top 10, but not Top 5. Which would mean he would get paid considerably less then, let's say, if he worked the same schedule in the WWE for another 3-5 years where he has guaranteed income.

I wouldn't really be surprised if Lesnar did reach the top of the mountain again, seeing as he trains like a fucking monster, and is an absolute tank. He'll be a challenge to anyone no matter what, but I highly doubt that with half of one of his colon missing. If Lesnar ever steps back into the Octagon, body kicks and liver kicks are going to be his worst enemy. There will be a giant red target right there for Lesnar, that'll really be hard to hide.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Breaking news from Ariel Helwani's twitter.

Dana said Vitor Belfort broke his hand and is out. They are working on a new opponent for Wandy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

put that shit on free TV now.

no one is buying a PPV for that card without a real main event.


----------



## Ray

Well, there goes the very little interest I had for that card. Was looking forward to Vitor smashing Wandy, but guess I can't see that now. They might as well scrap that card altogether, and put Werdum in a fight next month or at UFC 149. Or air just the finals on free TV with Werdum headlining. 

Or maybe add Sonnen vs. Silva to UFC 147. Are they allowed to do that though? Move the fight a month earlier when it is already scheduled for a specific date. Has it ever happened?


----------



## Noel

Some of you guys are absolute lunatics, a night of vicious finishes from top to bottom and you're complaining? Jesus christ.


----------



## Rush

finishes =/= good fights ftr


----------



## Walls

JDS/Mir went exactly how most people thought it would. JDS/Cain 2 is going to be awesome.

Speaking of Cain, he went full fucking beast mode last night, amazing performance. A healthy Cain is going to give JDS fits and I think he is the most realistic person to beat JDS at this point.

Shame to see Mayhem give yet another shitty performance. I'm really curious about what happened backstage.

Shitty news about Vitor breaking his hand. That card has certainly fallen apart. Shame, it was going to be funny watching Vitor murder Wandy again.

And LOL @ Arianny getting arrested for domestic violence. The hottest ones are always the craziest ones.


----------



## Dark Storm

I wonder is Lesnar showing up at UFC and bigging up a possible (obviously ill fated if it really happens) return to "legitimize" his storyline WWE exit. With Dana's blessing, of course, maybe UFC and WWE are working some kind of crossover, wasn't Big Country mentioning a WWE move too, but IIRC that was more jokingly.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> finishes =/= good fights ftr



I'm right there with you, but people are shitting on my opinion left and right for feeling this way. I can't believe how many people are creaming their jeans over that card last night. 

The prelims were much more entertaining (as I sort of thought they would be)

Struve quick armbar on Lavar- most predictable thing of the night
Del Rosario/Miocic- best fight on the main card as expected, but it was a wrap once Miocic took the fight to the ground
Roy Nelson KO- nice KO, would have rather have seen him against Bigfoot
Cain/Bigfoot- this is why I hate elbows to the head and support Pride FC rules over the unified rules. A potentially good fight ruined by a man being blinded by his own blood. Cain is a monster, not taking anything away from him
Mir/JDS- Another mismatch. Mir had one decent takedown attempt and besides that it looked like an amateur vs a professional in the stand up. Not a good fight by any means, just a beatdown.


----------



## Duke Silver

I thought that 146 was an entertaining enough night of fights. I think we all knew what we were getting going into the show, and I don't personally have a problem with watching a handful of quick finishes every now and then.

It would bother me a lot more if we didn't have Ellenberger/Kampmann next week, and then another three cards before 148 in early July.

Really looking forward to JDS/Cain 2. I still think that Velasquez is the man who poses the biggest threat to JDS, but with Cormier and Overeem on the horizon, it's looking like a wealth of competition is en route to anyone holding the championship. Some big title fights ahead. 

On a side note: those four might be the best collection of Heavyweight talent since the glory days of Pride, and it's awesome to see how far the UFC division has come.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I never knew Drew McIntyre was dating a UFC ring girl.


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'm right there with you, but people are shitting on my opinion left and right for feeling this way. I can't believe how many people are creaming their jeans over that card last night.
> 
> The prelims were much more entertaining (as I sort of thought they would be)
> 
> Struve quick armbar on Lavar- most predictable thing of the night
> Del Rosario/Miocic- best fight on the main card as expected, but it was a wrap once Miocic took the fight to the ground
> Roy Nelson KO- nice KO, would have rather have seen him against Bigfoot
> Cain/Bigfoot- this is why I hate elbows to the head and support Pride FC rules over the unified rules. A potentially good fight ruined by a man being blinded by his own blood. Cain is a monster, not taking anything away from him
> Mir/JDS- Another mismatch. Mir had one decent takedown attempt and besides that it looked like an amateur vs a professional in the stand up. Not a good fight by any means, just a beatdown.


I know where you are coming from. No suprises on the main card, which dragged it down a little imo. Still, it was entertaining enough. It could have been worse. It could have been complete mismatches that went to a decision


----------



## Ray

> FIGHT! Mag is reporting that Brock Lesnar has indeed re-signed with the UFC. Brock Lesnar's contract with the WWE was not exclusive, according to Brock Lesnar's management.
> 
> Not all details are known yet, but this makes Brock Lesnar the first ever person to simultaneously compete in the WWE and in the UFC. Brock has not been slacking either, according to UFC president Dana White. Brock has not stopped training since his retirement. His gym and clothing brand, DeathClutch, is still alive and well and housing dangerous heavyweights like Cole Konrad.
> 
> Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira is being looked at as being the first opponent for Lesnar's return. More details as they come in.


link: http://www.mmamania.com/2012/5/27/3...ns-with-ufc-fight-with-minotauro-in-the-works

Well, looks like Lesnar re-signed with the UFC.....This is fucking huge.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> link: http://www.mmamania.com/2012/5/27/3...ns-with-ufc-fight-with-minotauro-in-the-works
> 
> Well, looks like Lesnar re-signed with the UFC.....This is fucking huge.


Link is broken and nobody is reporting this.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

No wonder why WWE had him wrestle at No Way Out. It was pretty desperate and stupid on their part to have that match forced so quickly but it makes some more sense now since WWE always wanted to make Lesnar look stupid. Obviously Lesnar got a taste of real fighting and competition and likes that better than the stupidity of WWE.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Link is broken and nobody is reporting this.


Yeah, it's broken now. It was up for sure an hour ago. Should've screenshotted it.

But yeah, definitely seems fake now.


----------



## Walls

I don't see how Lesnar could go back to the UFC, Vince has him on lockdown for at least a year and I highly doubt he's going to give Brock back to Dana. Dana could maybe buy out Lesnar's contract but it would cost him a fuck ton of money, if that's even possible, I'm not a lawyer. And there is no chance in hell this is some cross promotion thing like so many idiots are thinking it is, Dana would never associate himself with the WWE like that, it's bad for business.


----------



## RKing85

we need more all heavyweight cards. Saturday's show was good stuff.


----------



## Walls

There isn't enough talented HW's to do another one anytime soon.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

RKing85 said:


> *we need more all heavyweight cards.* Saturday's show was good stuff.


Please no


----------



## Ray

Did you see the original card that UFC was supposed to be? It was the most stacked one in ages. 

JDS vs. Overeem
Mir vs Valasquez
Nelson vs Bigfoot
Hunt vs Struve
Shane Del Rosario vs Gonzaga

So I don't know what you mean by "there isn't enought talent in HW division"


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Did you see the original card that UFC was supposed to be? It was the most stacked one in ages.
> 
> JDS vs. Overeem
> Mir vs Lesnar
> Nelson vs Bigfoot
> Hunt vs Struve
> Shane Del Rosario vs Gonzaga
> 
> So I don't know what you mean by "there isn't enought talent in HW division"


Mir vs Lesnar? It was Mir vs Cain, and yes, that card would have been 10 X more interesting than last night's card.

NSAC has a problem with Overeem's horse meat though


----------



## Walls

psx71 said:


> Did you see the original card that UFC was supposed to be? It was the most stacked one in ages.
> 
> JDS vs. Overeem
> Mir vs Valasquez
> Nelson vs Bigfoot
> Hunt vs Struve
> Shane Del Rosario vs Gonzaga
> 
> So I don't know what you mean by "there isn't enought talent in HW division"



Unless you just do other pairings with those same guys, you couldn't really put on another good all HW card. You could add Carwin and Nog to that list, I guess.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> Unless you just do other pairings with those same guys, you couldn't really put on another good all HW card. You could add Carwin and Nog to that list, I guess.


It would be possible with DC and Barnett in the mix, but it's just a bad idea. 

I can't be the only one who would rather see a nice mixture of weight classes over the all HW gimmick?

It was a novel idea at first, but the card got decimated by Reem's suspension and a couple of injuries, and it's not something I think the UFC should experiment with again


----------



## Myers

I wouldn't mind an all HW PPV once a year. Last nights fights were fun and as long as there is good match making we won't have to worry about the fat fucks like Hunt sucking wind if it goes to a second round.


----------



## Walls

I was hoping he would fight Struve and lose so then we never have to hear about Hunt ever again.


----------



## -Mystery-

Big Dave said the Lesnar/Dana meeting didn't go well so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## terrytelwhateva

How do people think Fedor would have done in the UFC when Dana really wanted to sign him? Was the UFC heavyweight Division a lot better/worse back then?

Also I'm quite new to UFC, Ive started watching it after playing the games, would Shogun Rua's brother been any good in UFC?


----------



## Walls

Fedor originally was being brought in to fight Lesnar (had they reached a deal) and Lesnar would have fucking destroyed him, it would have been so satisfying to watch. I've never bought into the Fedor hype, he's overrated as fuck. Dude got knocked out by a 41 yr old 185er, that about says it all. And the HW division used to be complete dog shit until recently. It isn't stacked by any means, though.


----------



## -Technique-

Walls said:


> Fedor originally was being brought in to fight Lesnar (had they reached a deal) and Lesnar would have fucking destroyed him, it would have been so satisfying to watch. I've never bought into the Fedor hype, he's overrated as fuck. Dude got knocked out by a 41 yr old 185er, that about says it all. And the HW division used to be complete dog shit until recently. It isn't stacked by any means, though.


I do believe Lesnar would have won however I do not believe he would have destroyed him. Both Lesnar and Fedor were over rated. Lesnar practically lost to Shane Carwin, got destroyed by Cain and Overeem. He got a title shot after beating Heath Herring who wasnt consistent since 04. With that being said I also believe Fedor was over hyped. Once Werdum exposed him he never fought the same since.


----------



## T3H~L3X

LMAO...


----------



## Ray

Just watched Sonnen vs. Silva from 117 for the...well....god knows how many times I've watched that thing over and over now. It still amazes me how fricking close Sonnen was that night to defeat quite possibly the greatest MMA fighter that ever lived, especially considering how no one really gave Sonnen that big of a chance. And the people who did definitely didn't expect it to be as dominant as it was. 

I also find it awesome that the beginning of the downfall to Silva in that fight was striking from Sonnen, an aspect where everyone gave advantage to Silva easily. And then the way Silva won the fight was on the ground with Sonnen on top of him, an aspect that people expected Sonnen to dominate. Bet no one ever saw those two things coming. 

If I ever want to convert some person to watching MMA, I'll show them the Forrest Griffin vs. Anderson Silva fight. Then I'll provide a back story on how Silva was the most dominant champion in history and how people considered him to be the greatest fighter ever. And then I'll give them the Sonnen/Silva fight to watch without telling them the ending. And then I'll sit back and look at those awesome reactions.


----------



## Walls

I've watched both of those fights countless times. I remember watching Silva/Sonnen and I was high as absolute fuck and it almost gave me a heart attack, it was so exciting. I never get tired of watching that fight, the atmosphere and the commentary was amazing. Silva/Griffin is my favorite fight of all time though, Silva looked like Neo from The Matrix in that fight, amazing performance. Forrest got knocked out twice in his training camp leading up to that fight and attributed being KO'ed that easily to that.


----------



## Rush

silva/griffin would be the last fight i'd show to someone new to MMA. To a casual that looks like a shitty punch to knock someone out. If you have to explain too much about technique/history then its a poor fight to pick.


----------



## Walls

True. I watched Cain/JDS at my mother's house and it was the first time she had ever watched an MMA fight and she thought the punch that dropped Cain looked weak as fuck and couldn't believe he went down from it. I had to explain to her how hard JDS hits, where he hit him and how getting hit there from a guy who hits that hard really fucks you up.


----------



## PartFive

^^ Show your mom the Cain vs Big Foot fight.

Lesnar vs Mir III Must happen, the score has to be settle and they hate each other.


----------



## Myers

Sanchez/Guida, Edgar/Maynard II, Henderson/Pettis, Mir/Nog II, Barry/Kongo, and Liddell/Wandy are some fights I would show someone that is new to MMA.


----------



## Noel

I've got no interest in watching Lesnar/Mir 3. Mir got smashed in both fights and only got the kneebar in the 1st due to Lesnar being a newbie in MMA with little BJJ experience. I also agree that Lesnar would've destroyed Fedor, who's overated enough as it is.


----------



## Walls

If Lesnar/Mir 3 happens then Lesnar smashes Mir again. I don't think he will be able to stop Brock from going into full beast mode again. I always enjoy watching their 2nd fight, seeing Lesnar just hold Mir's hand behind his head and smash him never gets old.


----------



## Noel

Silva's already pulling out the excuses, taken from BJPenn.com:



> UFC middleweight champion, Anderson Silva was honored by Brazilian Taekwondo Confederation this Monday, but the day wasn’t all about good news.
> 
> The fighter revealed to the pressthat he got his knee injured on a training session, and that he’s getting tested today to see how serious it is. Despite that, the champion was not limping during the ceremony, and seemed optimistic about the recovery.
> 
> Anderson later on tweeted a picture of himself training and stated
> 
> Gennnteeee meu joelho vai muito bem obrigado!!!! fiquem tranqüilos dia 7 de Julho estarei cumprindo meu trabalho.osss
> 
> Translation attempt: ”People, my knee is doing very good thank you. Remain calm in July 7 I’ll be doing my job – oss
> 
> The banter between Silva and Sonnen has gone on long enough for the fans no to see an end to this feud. It would be crushing news to the fans if the test reports – serious.


----------



## Walls

How convenient, now he has an excuse again for why Sonnen will be able to take him down over and over again. Or, he's just bullshitting us so if he beats Sonnen he can say he beat him twice while injured. I wouldn't put it past Anderson, he is a very odd guy. Anderson can walk into July 7th 100%, Chael is still going to smash him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> Sanchez/Guida, Edgar/Maynard II, Henderson/Pettis, Mir/Nog II, Barry/Kongo, and Liddell/Wandy are some fights I would show someone that is new to MMA.


I'd probably show Diaz/Gomi, Diaz/Karo (to show that ground game can be beautiful too), Wandy/Rampage triology, Shogun/Hendo, Fedor/Randleman, Silva/Chonan, and maybe Garcia/KZ I (even though it was an awful decision)


----------



## Walls

The first Garcia/Zombie fight was indeed a shitty decision. At least the KZ made up for it with that fucking beautiful Twister.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Garcia is the king of getting horrible decisions in his favor. Still though KZ is always awesome to watch, and take the decision out of it and the first fight with Garcia is probably my favorite fight of his, along with his latest win over Poirier


----------



## Walls

The KZ had a torn rotator cuff during the Poirier fight, making that win even more impressive.


----------



## Noel

Poor Tiki, took a front kick to the nose from Arianny.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Wandy vs Franklin II is the main event of UFC 147.

MEH.


----------



## Noel

Where'd you hear that? I thought Franklin vs fighting Cung Le at 148, wonder who Cung Le will fight now if true.

EDIT: Just seen it confirmed on UFC.com

I'd like to see Bisping vs Cung Le.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Poor Tiki, took a front kick to the nose from Arianny.


It wasn't Tiki, it was this guy

http://www.5thround.com/117696/mug-shot-of-arianny-celestes-mystery-boyfriend-emerges/










I got dubs on Sherdog for saying he looks like he would smell bad.


----------



## Walls

He looks like a Persian night club owner who also traffics women out of the back. From reports they were in a limo when she found his phone and she kicked him in the face :lmao It's funny to picture someone as hot as Arianny freak out, lean back and just mule kick a guy in the face, she's a bad bitch. And what balls on that guy to be banging Arianny fucking Celeste and he still needs other chicks. No matter how hot a chick is, the male ego will always eventually get tired of that chick and need more, it's pretty incredible.

Maybe it's her fault, though. There are uber amounts of reports of Arianny being a cunt to fans and everyone else. Maybe she is just insufferable to deal with. She comes off as a really cunty chick who knows how hot she is and has become very egotistical because of it. But then again, I don't know her at all so really I can't say shit.

And I honestly couldn't care less about Franklin/Wandy 2. I was looking forward to Franklin/Le a lot more. Fighting Le would be a step down for Bisping, so give Le to someone else.


----------



## nazzac

Patrick Cote to face Cung Le?

http://mmajunkie.com/news/28968/cung-le-vs-patrick-cote-targeted-for-ufc-148.mma


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I also couldn't give less of a shit about Franklin/Wand II, and this coming from a huge Wand fanboy that thoroughly enjoyed the first fight.

Dana mentioned a 'huge announcement' at the TUF Finale weigh ins tonight, I'm hoping it's that UFC 147 will be shown on free tv, because that shit isn't anything near a PPV quality card.


----------



## Walls

I just read some shit from Bigfoot's manager saying that elbows to the head shouldn't be allowed. I for one think this is bullshit. Yes, they cause cuts. So? It isn't nearly a bad enough problem to where we are stopping all sorts of fights due to a cut. It doesn't happen that often and to take away such an effective weapon would be ridiculous. I also think 12-6 elbows should be allowed, those are the ones Jones got DQ'ed for using against Hamill. Doesn't matter if you're hitting them sideways or straight down, really.


----------



## Noel

An experienced Muay Thai fighter's standing elbows will be much more powerful than most ground elbows anyway, never understood the 12-6 rule myself.


----------



## Walls

They banned 12-6 elbows because one of the commission people saw some ESPN show where guys where destroying blocks of ice with their elbows using the 12-6 method and it was banned solely because of that, I shit you not.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm not a huge fan of elbows generally because guys just use them to open up cuts, but I don't have a problem with them when a guy is actually trying to finish a fight with them (ala Miocic vs SDR this past weekend)


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Dana's 'big announcement' is that Ken Flo is retiring

...

yawn


----------



## Stormbringer

Is Arianny fired. She needs to be punished like Edith was.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

DX-Superkick said:


> Is Arianny fired. She needs to be punished like Edith was.


http://www.opposingviews.com/i/sports/boxingmma/dana-white-stands-arianny-celeste-despite-arrest


----------



## Walls

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Dana's 'big announcement' is that Ken Flo is retiring
> 
> ...
> 
> yawn



Whoop dee doo Basil, one of the biggest choke artists can now focus of his fucking atrocious commentary.


----------



## PartFive

I wouldn't mind elbows on the ground being banned. It just looks so cheap to me.


----------



## nazzac

I think knees should be allowed to the head of a grounded opponent


----------



## Walls

I don't. Too dangerous.


----------



## nazzac

I was thinking about who Barboza faces next and i thought Tony Ferguson. Both men coming off losses, and i think it will be a fun fight.


----------



## Myers

Thiago Silva is out of his fight with Shogun, what's interesting is that Shogun won't take a fight against Glover Teixeira saying that he doesn't want to have anything to do with him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> Thiago Silva is out of his fight with Shogun, what's interesting is that Shogun won't take a fight against Glover Teixeira saying that he doesn't want to have anything to do with him.


Shogun's camp released a statement saying Dana was full of shit. Typical Dana, going to the media to spread lies about fighters to try and pressure them into fights.

That said, why should Shogun take a fight with Glover Tex? It's a lose lose for him. He has nothing to gain and everything to lose in that match up.

Shogun should fight Rashad or Gus


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Shogun's camp released a statement saying Dana was full of shit. Typical Dana, going to the media to spread lies about fighters to try and pressure them into fights.
> 
> That said, why should Shogun take a fight with Glover Tex? It's a lose lose for him. He has nothing to gain and everything to lose in that match up.
> 
> Shogun should fight Rashad or Gus


I think Rasahd is the best option because it is a fight that was supposed to happen last year, and both men are coming off losses.


----------



## -Mystery-

Shogun/Gus makes sense. Gotta find out soon or later if Gus has what it takes to make that jump to the next level and Shogun is the perfect fight for that.


----------



## RKing85

Ultimate Fighter tonight....who gives a crap.

TUF is such a joke these days.


----------



## Duke Silver

Man, the UFC just can't catch a break at the moment. Alves is out of his 149 fight against Siyar due to an undisclosed injury.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

RKing85 said:


> Ultimate Fighter tonight....who gives a crap.
> 
> TUF is such a joke these days.


Ellenberger vs Kampmann disagrees about nobdoy giving a crap


----------



## Noel

This season has been one of the best, if not the best for actual fights. It's missed alot of shit talking and drama in the house but the fights have definitely made up for it, can't wait to see the outcome of nearly every fight on the card tonight.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler




----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler




----------



## Myst

That kick was NASTY!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

The Ellenberger band wagon not so packed anymore. Poor kid is crying.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Glad Kampmann pulled it out. Hope he keeps it rolling and beats Hendricks

Ellenberger's jimmies were rustled


----------



## Myers

Kampmann should be higher on the ladder but he got robbed in his fight against Sanchez. Hendricks/Kampmann would be a good title eliminator match, but I don't think either one would get a shot after their win.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> Kampmann should be higher on the ladder but he got robbed in his fight against Sanchez. Hendricks/Kampmann would be a good title eliminator match, but I don't think either one would get a shot after their win.


I think that is the plan actually. If GSP can return in November you put GSP/Condit as the main event and Hendricks/Kampmann as the co in an eliminator


----------



## Walls

When GSP realistically beats Condit, neither of those two pose a problem for him. Not like anyone else does either. They probably want him to fight Diaz before moving up, which I hope happens within the next 2 years.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Unless GSP's knee is completely trashed and he's never the same again, he is the heavy favorite against any WW on the planet obviously. I don't see Kampmann having anything for him at all, Ellenberger or Hendricks would have a punchers chance, and Nick would have a slight chance to catch him in a sub, but yea, GSP in all likelihood wins all of those fights. I don't think GSP will move up until Rory becomes a legitimate #1 contender, because I know they won't fight. 

What I see happening in the WW division: GSP beats Condit, beats the Hitman/Hendricks winner, Diaz wins his first fight back against someone like Kampmann/Rory/ect, and we finally get Diaz/GSP by mid 2013.


----------



## Walls

One thing that you mentioned that I really love is the possibility of Rory/Diaz. And it could easily happen, too. If Rory continues going on a tear he's going to need some top 10 opponents and he could easily fight 2 guys before Diaz comes back and meet him in his first fight back. That fight sells itself, really. Rory is GSP jr. and is mentored by GSP and here comes Diaz who hates GSP and wants to beat his ass and GSP hates him too, so Diaz faces his protege and lets say whoops his ass, now Diaz is #1 contender and that sets up the revenge fight with GSP that didn't need any more fuel to the fire anyway but would get a big boost. Or another likely scenario is that Rory just gets that much better in the year + until that fight could possibly happen and takes Diaz down over and over again and does what GSP would do to him.

Fitch is out of his UFC on Fuel 4 fight against Aaron Simpson. First off, I didn't even know those two were fighting. Second, what a step down for Fitch to be fighting Simpson and third The injury plague is getting out of control.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> One thing that you mentioned that I really love is the possibility of Rory/Diaz. And it could easily happen, too. If Rory continues going on a tear he's going to need some top 10 opponents and he could easily fight 2 guys before Diaz comes back and meet him in his first fight back. That fight sells itself, really. Rory is GSP jr. and is mentored by GSP and here comes Diaz who hates GSP and wants to beat his ass and GSP hates him too, so Diaz faces his protege and lets say whoops his ass, now Diaz is #1 contender and that sets up the revenge fight with GSP that didn't need any more fuel to the fire anyway but would get a big boost. Or another likely scenario is that Rory just gets that much better in the year + until that fight could possibly happen and takes Diaz down over and over again and does what GSP would do to him.
> 
> Fitch is out of his UFC on Fuel 4 fight against Aaron Simpson. First off, I didn't even know those two were fighting. Second, what a step down for Fitch to be fighting Simpson and third The injury plague is getting out of control.


Yea that fight would have storylines galore. Diaz wants to beat up GSP's understudy, plus get revenge on the guy that beat up Nate. Rory is so young and improving a ton between every fight, but I have to think Nick would handle him. 

As far as Fitch, I honestly had no idea about that fight either lol. On one hand it saddens me that Fitch gets disrespected because he is a great grappler, but on the other I'm fine with it because he is boring as fuck.


----------



## Ray

Hendrick and Kampmann stand as much of a chance against GSP that Henderson stands against Jone.

Not that they have completely no chance whatsoever, but they might get in a punch ala Lidell/Evans


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Hendrick and Kampmann stand as much of a chance against GSP that Henderson stands against Jone.
> 
> Not that they have completely no chance whatsoever, but they might get in a punch ala Lidell/Evans


Lidell Evans is a bad example. At that point in their respective careers Rashad was the better fighter. 

Hendo has a better shot against Jones than Hendricks or Kampmann will have against GSP IMO. Hendo has been through the wars, has seen it all, and if he comes in with the right game plan I think he can make it more competitive than people think. He always has a chance of putting anyone he fights to sleep, and if he gets you in the clinch he can put you on your back. Hendo is a big underdog and rightfully so, but to completely count out a guy who's accomplished as much as Dan has is foolish. 

It's possibly just my inner-Pride fanboy speaking though. If Dan were to KO Jones he would go from one of my top 10 favorite fighters ever to top 3.


----------



## McQueen

I like Hendo but hes slower, smaller and a more predictable fighter than Jones and I don't think his chances are great. But it might be interesting who has the advantage if they get in a clinch.


----------



## Noel

Scott Coker is talking about Cormier vs Fedor. No idea why on earth you'd bring back Fedor after Bigfoot (who was then KTFO by DC) smashed him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Scott Coker is talking about Cormier vs Fedor. No idea why on earth you'd bring back Fedor after Bigfoot (who was then KTFO by DC) smashed him.


Because MMA Math doesn't work. Fedor vs DC is the best match up SF can put on, and since they are desperate to hold DC hostage for one more fight, this one is perfect. Hopefully it happens. Interesting match up IMO

The only other option for DC is Tim Sylvia, which fight would you rather see?


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Because MMA Math doesn't work.


Very true.

Rashad beat Rampage, who beat Machida. So that = Rashad over Machida.

Didn't work out that way


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

nazzac said:


> Very true.
> 
> Rashad beat Rampage, who beat Machida. So that = Rashad over Machida.
> 
> Didn't work out that way


There are a billion examples of this. Well Rampage killed Chuck twice, and Wanderlei killed Rampage twice, so Wanderlei will kill Chuck, right??


----------



## Ray

Wonder who Jones would face if he beats Henderson pretty decisively without obtaining any major damage. Since Hendo/Jones will go forward in September, maybe Jones can fight again in the New Years card or earlier if he doesn't have any medical suspensions. He did say he wanted to fight atleast 3 times again this year.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

There's nobody at 205 ready for a shot that Jones hasn't already walked through, so UFC is going to be up shit creek IMO. Either time for a superfight or time for Jones to move up to HW


----------



## Walls

Jones is going to murder Hendo. It's going to be Jones/Shogun 2, basically. Not a chance Hendo wins. I don't think Jones is going to do very well at HW, but maybe that's just me. He's still so lanky walking around at 230, I just can't see him taking a shot from a JDS or a Overeem and being alright.


----------



## Ray

I wouldn't mind Machida/Jones 2 and Shogun/Jones 2. I'm 100% sure after Shogun's performance in their first fight that he lost because he was underestimating Jones.

Also, Machida actually rattled Jones at the end of Round 1, and I personally believed he won the first round against Jones at 140. It seemed that Machida was actually countering and striking better then Jones to me. Machida to date, was the biggest challenge to Jones I think.

Still think Jones would beat both of these guys again, but being a fan of Jones, I would LOVE to see those fights again, because they would be much more competitive next time around.

Or, you can go the route of Jones/Valesquez and Silva/Jones in Superfights. Those would be great too, although don't know who I would choose because they would be pretty competitive, and I'm a fan of all 4. Realistically, wouldn't want to see either of those guys lose if it comes to it


----------



## Walls

Anderson/Jones needs to happen at some point but it never will. Anderson doesn't want anything to do with Jones, he even said so recently. Anderson knows he will lose against Jones and it's the passing of the torch fight, really. Jones is Anderson's successor in pretty much every way and unless he gets a career ending injury, Jones will end up being better than Anderson without question. If I were Anderson I would take that fight as soon as possible because as more time passes the likelihood of Jones winning goes up dramatically.

And I'm all for Jones/Shogun 2. I can't stand Shogun and it was awesome watching Jones make him his bitch, I'm down for another one.


----------



## Stormbringer

Honestly I'd rather Lyoto get another crack at Jones. Even though his fight was the shortest he did the most damage to Jones and even countered his offense and got through the almighty reach.


----------



## Walls

And then Jones choked him unconscious and dropped him on his face. Case closed, imo.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> And I'm all for Jones/Shogun 2. I can't stand Shogun and it was awesome watching Jones make him his bitch, I'm down for another one.


How can you dislike Shogun?


----------



## Walls

No idea why, I just don't like him. Has nothing to do with his ability or anything like that. Same goes with Liddell, can't stand him. No real reason, either. I know it's odd.


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> There are a billion examples of this. Well Rampage killed Chuck twice, and Wanderlei killed Rampage twice, so Wanderlei will kill Chuck, right??


Nah. Wand just wanted to Fuck Chuck


----------



## Noel

When Chael defends his title against Anderson, Anderson can get an immediate shot at Jones similar to the deal offered to Frankie fighting Aldo.


----------



## Myers

Haha Chael isn't winning shit, he will backtrack just like he did during the post fight press conference.


----------



## PartFive

Anderson could have already fought Jones ever since Jones beat Shogun. Dana said straight after the fight.


----------



## nazzac

Chael lost to Bisping imo.


----------



## Duke Silver

I hope Chael beats Silva, because it opens up the division for guys like Belcher, Lombard, Weidman, Boetsch and Belfort. Guys that would have a much better chance competing with Chael than they would Silva. There are some really interesting, competitive title fights to make in the event that Silva leaves the division.

I don't see Chael winning though, and honestly, I don't even think Chael believes it either.


----------



## Walls

Chael will win. Why? Because I have faith.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

World Wide said:


> I hope Chael beats Silva, because it opens up the division for guys like Belcher, Lombard, Weidman, Boetsch and Belfort. Guys that would have a much better chance competing with Chael than they would Silva. There are some really interesting, competitive title fights to make in the event that Silva leaves the division.
> 
> I don't see Chael winning though, and honestly, I don't even think Chael believes it either.


If Chael wins they will most likely set up Sonnen/Silva III right away.


----------



## Walls

I sure hope so. Anderson won't be able to say shit if Chael beats him twice in a row.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I like both guys, but your Chael nut huggery is a driving force in making me want to see Anderson brutally KO him lol
------

Bibiano Fernandes has apparently signed with the UFC. He is set to debut against/dismantle Roland Delorme at 149.

The silver lining to DREAM folding. Hopefully UFC scoops up Takaya, Ayoki, and some other top talent from DREAM


----------



## Duke Silver

Dana just announced that the UFC is teaming up with EA going forward. Another huge step for the UFC. 

The Fertitas are gonna make bank.


----------



## Walls

Awesome news. EA's MMA was a good game with some good ideas and awesome controls (for punching and kicking, anyway. they used the fight night controls) and if they put the UFC name behind it, it could be epic.

And Dolph, I'm glad I have that much of an effect on you. It will make Chael and I's victory that much sweeter. That and I get to mash it in all of your faces when he wins


----------



## Dark Storm

Walls said:


> Awesome news. EA's MMA was a good game with some good ideas and awesome controls (for punching and kicking, anyway. they used the fight night controls) and if they put the UFC name behind it, it could be epic.


What was the submission and grappling system like? It was rubbish on Undisputed 3.

Didn't much like most of Undisputed 3 TBQH, just the free play/quick fight(or w/e) mode, especially playing Pride.


----------



## Walls

The sub system in UFC 3 is fucking awesome compared to the broken shit it was in the other two games. The only thing I'd change from it would be how much of the screen the mini game takes up. The sub system in MMA was just button mashing, I didn't like it. But I loved the Total Punch Control it used for striking, it felt amazing to use and I hope it carries over. UFC 3 in general is just fucking amazing, an overwhelming improvement over 2010.


----------



## Dark Storm

Ugh, button mashing, no, wouldn't want that either, definitely worse.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> And Dolph, I'm glad I have that much of an effect on you. It will make Chael and I's victory that much sweeter. That and I get to mash it in all of your faces when he wins


Lulz. I like Chael a lot and him as champion wouldn't hurt my feelings at all, so mash away. It's just going to be hilarious to hear what you have to say if he loses again.

as far as MMA video games.. just no. Not for me.


----------



## Walls

The thoughts of what I will say if he loses haven't even crossed my mind, because he isn't going to lose. I have, however, started plans on Chael Sonnen Appreciation Day. It will be a glorious Sunday (a truly holy day) with Chael as champion, capped off with my plans. Going to be a fantastic weekend.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

I can't see Chael winning unfortunately. Unless the Bisping performance was a one-off and he had an awful training camp of something there is just no way he's beating Anderson. I want nothing more than for Chael to win, believe me, but against Bisping he was slow, sluggish and all-round he physically looked terrible. Hopefully I'm wrong and he gets the win but I can't see it happening one bit. 

UFC teaming with EA is excellent news, also. I liked their games with THQ but they weren't perfect so hopefully this one is better. It will almost definitely mean better promotion and circulation which is great. A bigger roster and much improved career mode is all I want.


----------



## Myers

Silva only will fight for 1-2 more years tops. So I don't mind him running through Cheal,Lombard, or whoever they throw at him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> Silva only will fight for 1-2 more years tops. So I don't mind him running through Cheal,Lombard, or whoever they throw at him.


I think Silva will fight for longer than that. It was like 2 years ago he said he would only fight for 4 more fights or something like that. His skills haven't declined at all, so there is no reason for him to retire any time soon. 

As far as my thoughts on the rematch.. both guys have a chance obviously, but IMO Silva has a better chance. for Chael to win it will take another flawless performance like the one he put on for 23 minutes in the first fight with great wrestling, top game, and striking while for Anderson he only needs one small opening either on the feet or on the ground and he can finish the fight.


----------



## Ray

Rory MacDonald is a beast. That is all. Just saw his fights against Mills, Condit, and Diaz and it's incredible how he steam rolled through all of them (bar Condit, but he was a mere 7 seconds from winning the entire fight). And he's only 22. 

EDIT: Interestingly enough, the moment I posted this, an interview was released with Rory saying that he wants to fight BJ Penn. See for yourself. Aldo, Jones, and JDS are going to be holding their belts for a long long time, and I believe soon that Rory will be added to the list. There's only one direction for him and that's up. As long as he remains focused and on task that it.

http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012/6/4/3063234/rory-macdonald-wants-to-fight-bj-penn


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

JDS is great at what he does, but I wouldn't say he is a lock to hold his belt for a long time. No HW in the history of the world outside of Fedor has had a long stretch of dominance at the top, so while it's possible, I wouldn't say it's a guarantee. If he gets through Cain and Cormier, two of the best wrestlers in the sport, he has Overeem waiting in what would be an epic stand up battle.

There is a reason no UFC HW has ever defended the belt 3 times consecutively. Everyone you are fighting can put you to sleep with one shot.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

Not sure about in the States but in Aus they have Berao as favourite and Faber as the underdog. Haven't seen a whole lot of Barao but that doesn't seem right. How good is Barao?


----------



## PartFive

29 fight win streak also coming from Brazil. He also looks a bit taller and bigger. The hype suggests he could be the Jose Aldo of 135. 

Personally I've only watched one of his fights from last year and can't remember much, I'm gonna go watch it again now.


----------



## Walls

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> I can't see Chael winning unfortunately. *Unless the Bisping performance was a one-off* and he had an awful training camp of something there is just no way he's beating Anderson. I want nothing more than for Chael to win, believe me, but against Bisping he was slow, sluggish and all-round he physically looked terrible. Hopefully I'm wrong and he gets the win but I can't see it happening one bit.
> 
> UFC teaming with EA is excellent news, also. I liked their games with THQ but they weren't perfect so hopefully this one is better. It will almost definitely mean better promotion and circulation which is great. A bigger roster and much improved career mode is all I want.


Chael has stated many times that Bisping hit him harder than anyone else has ever hit him and for the first two rounds he had to recover. Then Chael came out in the 3rd and completely dominated him once he had finally shaken it off. I don't think that's a coincidence.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Thisskateboarding said:


> Not sure about in the States but in Aus they have Berao as favourite and Faber as the underdog. Haven't seen a whole lot of Barao but that doesn't seem right. How good is Barao?


Sites I've seen have it as a pick em fight. 

The fanboy in me says I should put some money on Faber, but I'll hold off.


----------



## Noel

I would have to go with Faber but I can easily see Barao pulling it off based on his devastating record alone.

Faber has only lost to Aldo and Cruz in the past 3 years, both decisions to both current champs, I think Barao's record speaks for itself but he hasn't fought anyone near Faber or Cruz's status and this will be a real test for him. I'm seeing a Faber by decision or late TKO stoppage.


----------



## Walls

I'm hoping Barao punches a hole in that little fucker's face. But in reality Faber is probably going to win.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Haters gonna hate


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I'm hoping Barao punches a hole in that little fucker's face. But in reality Faber is probably going to win.


I want Barao to win too. I want him to go on and win the title. My favourite fighter at 135


----------



## Noel

Frank Mir's just been granted a TRT license. This shit's getting out of control.

What's everyone's stance on TRT by the way? I think that when it comes to professional fighting, if you need a substance to increase the productivity of your body then you shouldn't be fighting.


----------



## Walls

I feel exactly the same way. That's the definition of a performance enhancer, really. You can't do it anymore normally and you take something that allows you to still compete. Nate Marquardt was on Ariel's show yesterday and said he is off of it completely now because it was too much of a hassle and Ariel basically said that that proves he didn't need it and he thinks fighters are just exploiting a loop hole in the system, which I agree with him on. That being said, I honestly don't give a fuck if fighters use that or steroids. Just show up and perform well and I'm all for it, I don't need to see behind the curtain.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

http://bjpenn.com/mmanews/2012/06/05/bj-penn-rory-i-accept-your-challenge-ufc-news-28371.html

BJ Penn: “Rory, I accept your challenge!!”


----------



## Myers

RIP BJ Penn, Rory will permanently retire your ass.

Barao/Cruz is a more interesting fight the Cruz/Faber III so I am hoping for Barao to pull out the victory.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rory is awesome, but to write off Penn is dumb. Penn tends to gas, and yea, if that happens he will lose. But he has amazing TDD and is much better on the feet than Rory is. I can easily see him boxing Rory up if he doesn't gas


----------



## Noel

The moment Rory suplexed Nate Diaz is when I knew he was the real deal, BJ is getting out worked again in this fight and I hate to say we'll have another whinefest about his retirement after this which will drone on for another 8 months until someone like Jon Fitch calls him out for his rematch. Let's not forget that Rory dominated Condit also until being stopped in his only loss, he's an easy favourite in this fight for me.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

You honestly think Rory can either outstrike Penn or get it to the ground? I don't. If nothing else BJ is a lock to win round 1 and then we'll see from there what his cardio story is.


----------



## Noel

Absolutely, if Edgar, who's by no means a slouch in the wrestling department but also not a Maynard/GSP level wrestler can take BJ down at will, I know for sure Rory can get him down and when he does he's going to throw those devastating elbows and force BJ into quit mode again. And for the record as you mentioned it, I also think he can stand and bang with BJ, I don't think he'd knock him out but I definitely think he'd out work BJ and pull out a UD.


----------



## Myers

Rory is going to dwarf Penn in size and he will completely crush him. I am afraid for most of the WW division since Rory hasn't even peaked yet.


----------



## Noel

Got to agree with Myers, Rogan gets it bang on when it comes to Rory, the guy is a super-human MMA lab experiment. He didn't come from wrestling, Judo, BJJ or a striking discipline, he's trained _mixed martial arts_ since he was a kid. No outstanding weaknesses whatsoever with life long experience in basically all dominant fields. He's just in a tough situation regarding becoming champ (which I think he's destined to be), him and GSP are quite vocal about not fighting each other so either he waits or GSP moves. A dominant display against BJ puts Rory in line for a number 1 contender shot imo so it'll be interesting to see how it all plays out.


----------



## Walls

Rory is going to fucking rape BJ. He's a lot bigger than he is and he is scary accurate with his ground striking, very quick too. Dwarfs GSP in that area and he made Penn literally quit. Once Rory beats him, Penn will cry like a bitch and retire for the 5th time.

Cruz/Faber interested me far more than Faber/Barao, simply because Cruz is fucking awesome and I cannot stand Faber. Was really looking forward to Cruz beating him again but it will have to wait.


----------



## Rush

The Faber hate in here is going to make it sweeter when he wins. 

TRT is a load of shit, it is the very definition of performance enhancing. If you need to use it then you should retire. Simple as that.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> The Faber hate in here is going to make it sweeter when he wins.
> 
> *TRT is a load of shit, it is the very definition of performance enhancing.* If you need to use it then you should retire. Simple as that.



I agree. Nate getting off it completely and admitting that he still feels as good to me was an admission of his guilt because that just proves he didn't need it and was using it because he could. I don't think he realized what that implied at the time by saying that, if anything it makes him look even more guilty. I can't fucking stand him anyway, let him rot in SF. Or build him back up and have Chael smash him again for fun.


----------



## tlk23

*Report: Brock to return to the UFC in 2012*

*Report: Brock to return to the UFC in 2012*
http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/405931/Report-Brock-to-return-to-the-UFC-in-2012/

Mike Sawyer, co-Host of Tough Talk on wrestlingobserver.com is saying that Brock Lesnar will return to the UFC this year.

Mike Sawyer ‏@TOUGHTALKMMA
Had an interesting conversation with someone VERY close to all the Brock Lesnar stuff. He is fighting THIS YEAR in UFC & not Frank Mir...

Mike Sawyer ‏@TOUGHTALKMMA
plans change all the time, but the name I was told isn't Roy.

Brian ‏@FrontRowBrian
If it's not Mir fighting Lesnar in UFC later this year as @TOUGHTALKMMA reports, who is it? @roynelsonmma? @stefanstruve? @ShaneCarwin II?

Mike Sawyer ‏@TOUGHTALKMMA If I believed what I heard 100% I would have put it on my website. Everyone calm down. Good source, though. Lets see what happens.


----------



## rizzotherat

*Re: Report: Brock to return to the UFC in 2012*

How is this a report?


----------



## Duke Silver

Brian Stann just pulled out of the Lombard fight due to injury.

This is getting ridiculous. I hope Stann makes a quick recovery, but in the mean times, who does Lombard face now? Okami is the only top 15 middleweight that I can think of who's not either injured or already booked in a big fight (and even he's booked to face Cane at 150).


----------



## Geralt of Rivia

BJ penn has a good chance against rory. rory is an over-hyped can crusher, and got finished by condit. if BJ can keep it standing he can expose rory's average striking and really light him up. i hope BJ takes this.


----------



## Walls

Rory was owning Condit before he lost and that was the Rory of back then. I see Rory owning BJ unless he gets caught on the way in.

These injuries are getting to be fucking ridiculous. It's getting to the point now where I don't actually believe a fight is going to happen until the whole fight week shit starts and that's usually on the Wednesday before the fights. Once they are there doing press and shit the risk of injury goes down dramatically and I feel better about them happening. If something happens to Anderson/Chael 2 I'm going to fucking freak out.


----------



## nazzac

Put Bisping in against Lombard


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

nazzac said:


> Put Bisping in against Lombard


Him or Munoz. Boetsch/Wiedman can take a hike.


----------



## T-C

Are we starting a countdown to when Chael takes that fake belt off Anderson?


----------



## Walls

31 days. Faber is going to be on Rogan's podcast on Thursday so I guess I'll have to suffer through that.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> 31 days. Faber is going to be on Rogan's podcast on Thursday so I guess I'll have to suffer through that.


Sweet.


----------



## Ray

What's with all the Faber hate around here? Just wondering

Almost as worse as when Condit won against Diaz :lmao


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I love Faber.


----------



## Walls

I can't stand him. I literally hate everything about him. I hate his face, I hate the way he talks, I hate how he carries himself, everything.


----------



## Rush

Faber's my favourite fighter. Walls just likes drug cheats :troll


----------



## Myers

Faber's fine, I am just pulling for Barao because Faber/Cruz 3 will be as boring as their second fight.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Faber's my favourite fighter. Walls just likes drug cheats :troll



I don't know if you noticed or not, but Chael just happens to be sitting with the title in my avy. Where is Faber's title? Oh, that's right. He's fighting for a paper belt on the night Chael defends his title.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Main Event at UFC on Fox 4: Shogun vs Vera 

lolwut. Shogun by anal violation


----------



## Walls

:lmao

I'm hoping Vera stomps him but it isn't happening. Shogun by murder.


----------



## Ray

Shogun by his arthritic knees. Vera's pretty much gonna get killed.

Remember this guys?


----------



## Walls

Tbf, if you had Jones on top of you and he was nailing you with elbows that broke your eye, you'd be pretty fucked too.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Lombard called out Bisbing on Twitter

make it happen Uncle Dana


----------



## Walls

Anytime there is the possibility that that dumb cunt gets smashed, I'm all for it. And Hector has a very good chance of smashing him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I've never talked to an MMA fan that hates as many fighters as you do.


----------



## Walls

Kind of hard to like Bisping. And aside from him, I don't like Rampage, Liddell, Shogun and Faber. Unless I'm forgetting someone, that isn't that many.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Guess it's just a coincidence since we've been talking about Shogun and Faber lately that made it seem that way. 

I don't mind Bisbing really, but understand why he's hated. Same with Kos. I understand why people would hate him, but I like him.

Only fighter I really hate atm is Jon Jones. He can smd


----------



## Ray

The fighter I hate is Rashad. I respect the guy, he's a tremendous fighter. But for whatever unknown reason, he just get's under my skin.

Also, if you want to watch Franklin/Wandy I from UFC 99, UFC has it for free on their site. Nice way to hype up their rematch next month. It was my first time watching it too, so I loved it. The ending was crazy

http://www.ufc.com/media/Free-Fight--UFC-99-Silva-vs--Franklin


----------



## Walls

I love Kos. He plays people and laughs all the way to the bank? What don't you like about Jones?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I don't like anything about Jones. He is a phony, a cocky asshole, and he beats up all of my favorite fighters. 

Wand/Franklin I is a damn good fight. I don't think I've watched it since the PPV when it first happened, so I'll be sure to check it out again. 

I'm hyped for Faber on the podcast tomorrow.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Either going to be Rory by split decision in a great fight or Penn by TKO after Penn survives the ground and pound at one point in the early rounds and is able to land something big on the feet. If that's the case I see it going the same way Kampann finished Ellenberger.

Penn is such a warrior that I can't see age effecting this fight in the slightest like it would in so many cases. Rory has a suspectable chin, so look for that to be the key factor in Penn winning the fight, probably winning by stoppage.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

The only way BJ is going to lose that fight IMO is by gassing.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> *I don't like anything about Jones. He is a phony, a cocky asshole, and he beats up all of my favorite fighters.
> *
> Wand/Franklin I is a damn good fight. I don't think I've watched it since the PPV when it first happened, so I'll be sure to check it out again.
> 
> I'm hyped for Faber on the podcast tomorrow.


Every great athlete in history has let their fame get to their head. Muhammad Ali, Phelps, Usain Bolt, Armstrong, Ronaldo, Bryant, Floyyd, Michael Jordan, Tiger Woods are just a few of many who were/are all fucking cocky bastards. It didn't stop them from dominating their respective sports. They had obstacles because of them, but it didn't restrict their talent. 

Also, the fact that Jones is only about 25 years old. Can you imagine getting all that money, fame and popularity when you haven't even hit your prime yet? Obviously you're going to think you're untouchable. That you control everything and are god. It happens. I'm just glad that Jones got this inevitable experience over with without getting someone else or himself really hurt.

Now that Jon knows that he's human like everyone else, and he's not above anyone, I'm sure he'll learn. He seems the type that wouldn't make the same mistake twice. Guarantee that we won't be seeing the same personality in Jon in September when he's fighting Hendo.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I hope you aren't trying to get me to stop hating Jon Jones with that Jones nut huggy post. It won't happen

It will be a dream come true if Hendo knocks his head off his shoulders


----------



## Ray

Penn has 1 round to finish it, and I wouldn't really be surprised if he did. Rory was actually getting outstriked by Mills in their last fight and had to take the fight to the ground. And of course, all of us know about the mostly awful wrestling game the British fighters have.

Penn however can work on the ground better then Mills, so he might present a tough challenge to Rory there too. Of course, we all know BJ's striking. I'm going to assume that BJ knows what he's getting into. He denied Koschek a month or two ago, and now he accepts Rory the day after the challenge? Yeah, Penn is extremely confident for this it seems. That is either going to be very good or very bad for Penn. Guess we'll find out fight night.


----------



## Walls

Or the more likely scenario is that Rory takes BJ down over and over again and pounds a hole in his face.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> Or the more likely scenario is that Rory takes BJ down over and over again and pounds a hole in his face.


You are really selling BJ's TDD short. Rory is not GSP


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I hope you aren't trying to get me to stop hating Jon Jones with that Jones nut huggy post. It won't happen
> 
> It will be a dream come true if Hendo knocks his head off his shoulders


Oh god no. Like whoever you want. I don't really care. Your opinion. 

I was just saying that what happened with Jon happens to every legendary athlete at one point in there lives. Simply a fact.

Also, staying angry at one thing all the time isn't good for your health. I would suggest you tone it down cause Jon's possibly going to hold on to that belt for a long time :cool2


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Staying angry at one thing all the time? lol, yes, because I sit around all day stewing at the thought of Jon Jones. It is unraveling my being


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Staying angry at one thing all the time? lol, yes, because I sit around all day stewing at the thought of Jon Jones. It is unraveling my being


Well, he does fight 2-4 times a year. It builds up over time


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I like watching him fight, I just hate the guy. I appreciate his abilities


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I like watching him fight, I just hate the guy. I appreciate his abilities


I see. Like me a Rashad basically.


----------



## Myers

:lmao at anyone giving Penn a reasonable chance in this fight. Penn has only had one win at WW since 2004 and it was against old man Hughes last year. I am calling this now, Rory will win this fight by a brutal TKO.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I hope the betting public is as high on Rory as you all are.


----------



## Ray

Love Rory, but I'm in no way am counting BJ out. BJ is a challenge and is dangerous no matter what division he's in. Rory's great, but he better not be taking this fight lightly just because BJ's up in age and his Welterweight record isn't the best. Because if he is, he's going to get pounded down to the pavement.

He better be training his ass off for this fight when it's announced.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

BJ's only WW losses in his career are to GSP, Hughes, and Diaz. But yea, Rory will walk through him no problem lol


----------



## Myers

I wonder what the vegas odds are on whether or not BJ will retire again after being humiliated again at WW.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Off the board, it's a guarantee. He will flee the cage Forrest Griffin style after being fed to Rory and never be seen/heard from again.

That's assuming he can walk at all. He might just die in the cage.

honestly I hope the NSAC refuses to license BJ for this fight. Someone needs to step in and protect him from this killer!


----------



## Walls

Bisping is now injured and is out of his fight against Boetsch. Lombard is fighting him now. Seriously, is this a joke? All these injuries are bordering on comical now. Dana must have had a few mild strokes this week.

The injuries within the last 7ish days:

Thiago Silva
Jon Fitch
Brian Stann
Michael Bisping
Vitor Belfort

And obviously Cruz got injured a little bit before that. Crazy.


----------



## Myers

All of them are juicing and are ducking drug tests, except for Cruz who has the aids from all the unprotected gay sex


----------



## Rush

It comes when you have fighters pushing themselves hard to try and be the best. When MMA was in its infancy you had ******* like tank abbott who i doubt did a hard day of training in his life.


----------



## rizzotherat

Rush said:


> It comes when you have fighters pushing themselves hard to try and be the best. When MMA was in its infancy you had ******* like tank abbott who i doubt did a hard day of training in his life.


......s?

Seriously, dude.


----------



## Rush

as if he doesn't like a bit of up the bum fun. He's got nothing on the legends of that era.


----------



## nazzac

Lombard should beat Boetsh. Tim was getting fucked up by Okami before the comeback


----------



## rizzotherat

Rush said:


> as if he doesn't like a bit of up the bum fun. He's got nothing on the legends of that era.


Hilarous stuff dude. 

I dont know why are throwing out a gay slur like that or within this context. Probably a projecting knuckle dragger I know but seriously knock that off.


----------



## Rush

does it offend you? if so then you really have some problems.


----------



## rizzotherat

Rush said:


> does it offend you? if so then you really have some problems.


Moreso the hilariously stereotypical nature of it. Also asking that and red repping me is kind of silly.


----------



## Rush

excpet i'm not taking offense, i'm just amused that Tank has any fans at all.


----------



## rizzotherat

Rush said:


> excpet i'm not taking offense, i'm just amused that Tank has any fans at all.


I don't care for Tank either way beyond the novelty factor. Just the needless slur.


----------



## Walls

There is never a time where a gay slur is inappropriate. I support you, Rush.


----------



## Vader

Tank Abbott's best career moment was beating up Jon Favreau's character on FRIENDS. Definitely gay.


----------



## Lm2

i don't see why BJ took the fight against Rory but not koscheck, i think its even for the kos fight i think rory will just throw bj around


----------



## Walls

Probably because he's a really young kid and BJ probably wants to put him in his place. BJ also knows he is mentored by GSP, which I'm positive was a factor in his choice to come back as well.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

legendmaker2 said:


> i don't see why BJ took the fight against Rory but not koscheck, i think its even for the kos fight i think rory will just throw bj around


This doesn't make any sense. Kos is obviously a much better wrestler than Rory. if anyone was going to 'just throw BJ around' it would have been Kos. 



Walls said:


> Bisping is now injured and is out of his fight against Boetsch. Lombard is fighting him now. Seriously, is this a joke? All these injuries are bordering on comical now. Dana must have had a few mild strokes this week.
> 
> The injuries within the last 7ish days:
> 
> Thiago Silva
> Jon Fitch
> Brian Stann
> Michael Bisping
> Vitor Belfort
> 
> And obviously Cruz got injured a little bit before that. Crazy.


Fucking lame. Lombard is going to destroy Boetsch.


----------



## Noel

I mentioned awhile back that I was re-watching all of the TUF seasons, I'm up to S12 now (GSP vs Kos) and I've got to say, nothing comes close to the Heavyweights (S10) for me, the fights were great, you had plenty of drama and the rivalry between Rashad and Rampage was ridiculously good and you really get a sense of genuine hate for each other. The only rivalries that come close has to be BJ and Jens Pulver or Chuck / Tito. There's plenty of great coach rivalries but I think alot of them (including Tito / Shamrock) are purposely over-exaggerated by the fighters to sell the event.

Unfortunately I'm hearing rumors that after the UK vs Australia TUF we're going to be getting another "Comeback" season (might as well book BJ in that one now 8*D ) and Dana seemed to be very open to the idea when asked by Ariel Helwani. It'll be interesting to see who'd coach the next traditional season, I'd love to see Nick vs Condit/GSP, or even Nate vs Bendo/Edgar which could be a great way to build the title match.


----------



## Walls

Season 10 was the most entertaining by far but this past season had the best fights.


----------



## Noel

Agreed on the fights.. Mayhem vs Bisping had amazing fights all-throughout the season also. Has anyone kept up to speed on TUF: Brazil? The language barrier really messed it up for me, I just couldn't get emotionally invested with any of the fighters and stopped watching after around episode 4/5. It was pretty funny to see Vitor waffle on about nonsense and also how much of a meathead Wandy is, guy can bang but he's certainly not getting into the hall of fame based on his IQ.


----------



## Walls

I too watched the first 4-5 episodes but stopped because I was too busy reading text all the time, minus the fights obviously. But I didn't find the fights to be that great so I lost interest.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

TUF blows. What truly talented fighters have come out of the past 8 or 9 seasons? Literally you could count them on one hand since season 5. I'm hoping next season is a comeback season 

Season 5 was my favorite, just because of my boy Nate and the BJ/Jens rivalry.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'm pulling for Ian McCall to win by TKO here. Also Kelly Pavlik is fighting tonight on ESPN Friday Night Fights.



> i don't see why BJ took the fight against Rory but not koscheck, i think its even for the kos fight i think rory will just throw bj around


UFC is going to break the bank for this fight because they expect Rory to win and see it making Rory into a star. BJ Penn still loves to fight but he's a business man and recognizes when the price is right.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

McCall/Johnson II living up to the hype

I have it 1-1 going into the 3rd

edit; I thought McCall won the first fight, but the judges got the 2nd fight right.. Johnson won.


----------



## Ray

In regards to "why" Penn accepted Rory's challenge...



> Source: Just Scrap Radio
> 
> Former UFC champion BJ Penn ignored Josh Koscheck when "Kos" pushed for a match. "The Prodigy" also told Gilbert Melendez he believed fighting in Strikeforce was a step down.
> Rory MacDonald, though, offered up exactly what Penn was looking for. The rising prospect, who issued a challenge to Penn earlier this week, will face the Hawaiian at UFC 152 in Toronto, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> MacDonald, along with being an up-and-coming name in the welterweight division, trains out of Tri-Star Gym in Canada. That is the same stomping grounds of Georges St-Pierre, who has had a pair of hotly-contested bouts with Penn.
> 
> "My last fight against Tri-Star (a loss to GSP) didn't go so well," said Penn, while appearing on Just Scrap Radio Thursday (thanks to MMAMania.com for transcribing). "I would love to take another crack at Tri-Star to show them. There is no bad blood...but I'd like to get up there and show Tri-Star Gym and their fans, or whatever, that I am a worthy opponent and that I am not just a guy that is going to walk in the ring and somebody is just going to walk across and crush me."
> 
> Many wondered if an event hosted by the UFC in Hawaii would make for the perfect comeback fight for Penn, but he has no problems heading to MacDonald's home for the fight.
> 
> "I am going to go to the belly of the beast," Penn said. "I just want to go over there and take care of this. I am going to go to the belly of the beast and see a fire-breathing dragon and take out my sword."
> 
> Penn announced his retirement last year following a loss to Nick Diaz. Many see MacDonald as the future of the welterweight division if he remains there long enough to secure the UFC title.


He sounds motivated (Y)


----------



## Noel

Going to have to catch up with last nights fights today, but I'm glad Mighty Mouse won.

Also, Dana outed Shogun for ducking Glover Teixeira, Shogun and his camp said they would rather be cut from the UFC than fight Glover. I would explode if Brandon Vera managed to catch Shogun with something.



> When the UFC announced the upcoming UFC on FOX 4 replacement main event, the pairing -- Mauricio "Shogun" Rua vs. Brandon Vera -- was met with a collective groan.
> 
> It didn't quite seem to make sense that Rua would be matched up with a fighter who was briefly cut as recently as last year. Now we know why. As UFC president Dana White explained, it was a matchup of necessity after a rejected offer to fight UFC newcomer Glover Teixeira. In fact, according to White, Rua's team was so intent on staying away from the dangerous Teixeira that they were willing to sacrifice his job if necessary.
> 
> *"He said that he'd actually rather be cut than have to fight him," White said during a UFC on FX 3 post-fight interview with Ariel Helwani. "Dude, nobody wants to fight this guy. We're trying to match the guy up with somebody, but he didn't mind fighting Brandon Vera, so he's fighting Brandon Vera."*
> 
> After years of visa issues, Teixeira (18-2) just made his octagon debut at UFC 146, steamrolling Kyle Kingsbury in a first-round submission victory. Teixeira has won 16 consecutive fights, with 15 finishes during that time.
> 
> Rua (20-6) hasn't fought since his UFC 139 war with Dan Henderson last November, a fight he lost by unanimous decision. White seemed to back off from personally blaming Rua for the decision to turn down the offered bout, instead placing the blame on his management group.
> 
> "I don't want to sound like I'm disrespecting Shogun, because I'm not," he said. "I'm just telling the truth. It's verbatim what his people said when we talked to them. You know me. I tell it like it is. If you don't want that out in public, then don't say it to me on the phone, because I'm going to say what was said. Shogun's a warrior. The guy's fought everybody from PRIDE to the UFC. His last fight with Dan Henderson was awesome. It is what it is."


----------



## Walls

Edit - Fucked up, ignore.


----------



## Walls

Sucks that Uncle Creepy lost, was pulling for him. Props to him for coming out to "Nightmare" by the greatest band ever, Avenged Sevenfold. But Mighty Mouse shut him down and after the fight he knew it.

Looks like I was right in why Penn accepted the fight.

I see where Shogun is coming from. He could beat Glover in the most impressive way possible and it wouldn't mean dick because he's supposed to win. If he loses, he loses a lot and people already talk enough about him being over the hill, etc. I'm going to completely mark the fuck out if Vera beats Shogun but it likely isn't going to happen. It is interesting that he accepted a fight with Vera, though. Vera is a bigger name but not by much these days. Dana also said no one wants to fight Glover, so maybe Shogun is ducking him?


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I see where Shogun is coming from. He could beat Glover in the most impressive way possible and it wouldn't mean dick because he's supposed to win. If he loses, he loses a lot and people already talk enough about him being over the hill, etc. I'm going to completely mark the fuck out if Vera beats Shogun but it likely isn't going to happen. It is interesting that he accepted a fight with Vera, though. Vera is a bigger name but not by much these days. Dana also said no one wants to fight Glover, so maybe Shogun is ducking him?


I don't think Shogun has much to gain by beating Vera, It's the same situation.

I wouldn't have minded if they put him against Phil Davis or someone around that rank


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

'Ducking' is the wrong word. Does he want to fight Tex? No, but not because he is scared of the guy ffs. He knows it's a lose-lose fight with nothing to gain and everything to lose. You can say it's a similar situation with Vera, but Vera is a bigger name that more fans will recognize and is the less dangerous fight.


----------



## T3H~L3X

The thing I see with Glover though is the guy is on a roll, no matter how you stake it that has to mean something for credibility. Vera on the other hand is on a losing streak and was cut from UFC last year(and bro0ught back without winning any fights. So in a sense they are both lose/lose situations for shogun as he had nothing to gain but I'd see Glover as the bigger win and if he happen to lose it would be to a guy on a 16 fight win streak coming off a win over an up and coming prospect where as the "easier" fight with Vera still gives him a lesser chance of losing but alot more to lose being the one guy in 6(i believe) fights that Vera managed to over come. Glover is a prospect and seems to have a bright future but so losing to him would seem less embarrassing.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm not arguing any of that, but still if you ask 100 casual UFC fans who Brandon Vera or Glover Teixeira were I promise you more people will know who Vera is. He holds a win over the guy who just fought for the HW championship, has headlined two shows against Jones and Couture, and has fought other recognizable names in Sylvia, Jardine, Wedrum, and Thiago Silva. He is 8-5-1 in the UFC as opposed to Glover's 1-0. 

He is by far the more recognizable name to fans at this point, even if he is the inferior fighter to Teixeira. People can hate on Shogun and act like he is taking the easy way out, but they will only make themselves look stupid in doing so. Shogun has fought a who's who list of the best fighters in the world, so don't sit here and pretend he is afraid of Glover fucking Teixeira


----------



## Noel

Of course Shogun is taking the easy way out, how on earth can you think otherwise? If Shogun's such a badass and has fought all of these great guys, he should have no problem walking through Teixeira. The fact is Shogun knows he's considered by alot of people over the hill and he knows that a loss to Teixeira hits his wallet for his next fight real hard.

And of course Shogun's not scared to fight Teixeira, he's a professional fighter and probably isn't scared of anyone in his division, but you can bet financially he was quaking in his boots when Dana asked him to take the fight. A guy with next to no name to the casuals (as Dolph said) who's finished 16 of his 18 wins in brutal fashion, most in the first round? I don't blame Shogun for ducking the fight, but the fact is he did, whether he did it because he was scared or if he was scared of losing a shit load of stock if he lost, and you can't dispute otherwise.

And for Shogun to say "No problem" to fighting Brandon Vera, I bet he fucking did, Dana should've had Shogun fight Rampage then cut them both of those morons. I hate that Rampage thinks he's bigger than the UFC, and I hate that Shogun thinks he has the current credentials to pick and choose his fights.


----------



## Ray

*OH FOR FUCKS SAKES*

Aldo is out for 149 cause he's, guess what? _*INJURED.*_ And now 148 is getting worse and worse cause Barao/Faber is going to headline 149. It doesn't matter though. I'm 99% sure that one of those guys are going to get injured as well and we'll be left with absolutely NOTHING for 149. Jesus fucking christ. This has to be the worst injury bug ever.


----------



## Noel

Wonder what Aldo is out with? If it's long-term - in before an interim title fight between Koch and Hioki / Korean Zombie with the winner deciding to wait for Aldo rather than defend the interim title.


----------



## Ray

Just fuck this shit. Fuck it all. I fucking hate this. All of it. Fuck.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Fucking injuries suck dick. Barao/Faber is a worthy main event though, that fight is going to be fireworks


----------



## Duke Silver

This has got to be the worst injury-plague in UFC history. I think that's something like 8 main card fighters injured in the last week. Honestly, I've lost count.

Aldo/Koch wasn't a fight that interested me, but it really sucks to see Aldo injured. I hope he recovers quickly so that he can move onto Hioki/Zombie

On a side note: I just read that Tyson Griffin was released. Huh, completely passed me by.



Wonderwall said:


> Of course Shogun is taking the easy way out, how on earth can you think otherwise? If Shogun's such a badass and has fought all of these great guys, he should have no problem walking through Teixeira. The fact is Shogun knows he's considered by alot of people over the hill and he knows that a loss to Teixeira hits his wallet for his next fight real hard.
> 
> And of course Shogun's not scared to fight Teixeira, he's a professional fighter and probably isn't scared of anyone in his division, but you can bet financially he was quaking in his boots when Dana asked him to take the fight. A guy with next to no name to the casuals (as Dolph said) who's finished 16 of his 18 wins in brutal fashion, most in the first round? I don't blame Shogun for ducking the fight, but the fact is he did, whether he did it because he was scared or if he was scared of losing a shit load of stock if he lost, and you can't dispute otherwise.
> 
> And for Shogun to say "No problem" to fighting Brandon Vera, I bet he fucking did, Dana should've had Shogun fight Rampage then cut them both of those morons. I hate that Rampage thinks he's bigger than the UFC, and I hate that Shogun thinks he has the current credentials to pick and choose his fights.


I don't understand how a fighter who has never had a boring fight in his life has acquired so many detractors, but so be it. Shertards in particular are running rampant spewing hate over this ordeal. Are people still upset that he derailed the Dragon? Or is it that he came in on so much hype after his awesome run in Pride?

So he "ducked" Glover Teixeira. Fighters turn down opponents all the time. It's nothing new, and it's certainly not a big deal. I'm not going to pretend to know the situation, because frankly, there's little more than speculation on the matter. However, I don't see it as an issue. I believe a veteran of the sport who has consistently put on great fights and won championships in both the UFC & Pride has earned the right to turn down a fight if he wants to. 

It's one fight. It's nothing to get worked up about. Certainly not something to bring out the pitchforks over. It's not like Shogun has a track-record of "ducking" fighters, or that he's likely to go on a run and re-capture the title. Shogun's days as an elite fighter are probably coming to an end, but for the time being he's still a top ranked Light-Heavyweight, and he's still got a ton of entertainment left in him. Shogun/Hendo was the most entertaining, reckless fight I've seen since Couture/Wandy.

The real issue is that after Glover, the only fight the UFC had to offer Shogun was Brandon fucking Vera.


----------



## McQueen

Why did Tyson Griffin get released? He on a losing streak or something?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

UFC should have made Shogun/Phil Davis.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

McQueen said:


> Why did Tyson Griffin get released? He on a losing streak or something?



He's tested positive for weed before, dropped to 145, lost, missed weight (not the firs time), and has lost 4 of his last 5 fights.

I remember when he was the next hot prospect at 155. His win over Guida was a helluva fight.
------------------------------------

Strikeforce cut Paul Daley.. not too disappointing after his last fight. he looked like trash


----------



## Certified G

Not sure if you're allowed to ask this here, but a quick question, is anyone here a member of the site MMA-Torrents.com ? If so could anyone please hook me up with an invite for that site? I'd really appriciate it..


----------



## Walls

lol @ Aldo being injured. This is a joke now. Now all we need is something to happen to either Anderson or Chael and we'll be all set.


----------



## Ray

Brian Stann says that he'll be good to go in about 2 months so he can likely fight on 151 or 152. UFC on Fox 4 is a bit of a stretch. Says he wants Vitor or Bisping. Stann vs. Bisping or Stann vs. Vitor wouild both be epic (Y)


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> lol @ Aldo being injured. This is a joke now. Now all we need is something to happen to either Anderson or Chael and we'll be all set.


Anderson is already hurt but he isn't bitching out

inb4he'smakingexcuses


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Brian Stann says that he'll be good to go in about 2 months so he can likely fight on 151 or 152. UFC on Fox 4 is a bit of a stretch. Says he wants Vitor or Bisping. Stann vs. Bisping or Stann vs. Vitor wouild both be epic (Y)


Vitor would destroy Stann IMO. Stann/Bisbing could be good


----------



## T3H~L3X

Stann/Bisping is a no brainer... The American Hero Vs. The British big mouth. Plus it would actually be a great match up IMO. Book it Joe Silva. 

Aldo out sucks... this recent string of fighters pulling out is getting ridiculous. All these great cards are being ruined...


----------



## Noel

So GSP's return is now set in stone. Unifying the belts with Condit on November 17th. Martin Kampmann vs Johnny Hendricks is set for the co-main event with the winner facing GSP/Condit.

Pulled from MMAFighting.com


> An unofficial welterweight tournament could be coming to Montreal later this year.
> 
> UFC president Dana White said following Friday's UFC on FX 3 post-fight press conference that the organization was hoping to book Georges St-Pierre vs. Carlos Condit for the UFC welterweight title at UFC 154, with Martin Kampmann vs. Johny Hendricks serving as the co-main event to determine the division's No. 1 contender. The winners would then face off sometime in 2013.
> 
> UFC 154 is scheduled for Nov. 17 at the Bell Centre in Montreal.
> 
> White added that the 170-pound fights have yet to be signed but those were the two main bouts the promotion was hoping to bring north of the border.
> 
> St-Pierre hasn't fought since April 2011 due to a torn ACL, however, according to the UFC president, St-Pierre's rehab following knee surgery is on target.
> 
> UFC 154 marks the organization's first event in Montreal since UFC 124: St-Pierre vs. Koscheck 2 in Dec. 2010.


----------



## Ray

They should really try to fill the Olympic Stadium. I'm sure that could break the 55,000 that the Rogers Center got. It's GS-fucking-P in Montreal against an opponent that most people hate because of his fight against Diaz and really want to see his ass kicked.

No way it wouldn't sell out.


----------



## Walls

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Anderson is already hurt but he isn't bitching out
> 
> inb4he'smakingexcuses



Dana denied that Anderson is hurt, so who really knows? He may just want people to be calm abut it given how many injuries have happened in the last 2 weeks. I'm hoping Anderson is 100%, no excuses when he loses.

I'm all for Stann putting Bisping to sleep, book it. Stann/Vitor would be interesting. I'm on the fence about that one, literally 50/50 on it. Could easily go either way.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Stann has nothing for Vitor


----------



## Noel

Tito's getting inducted into the hall of fame before UFC 148. I really dislike Tito but I respect his career and especially what he did for the UFC when he basically carried the whole company on his back. On the whole it's definitely well deserved.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Tito was honestly the UFC's first big star and the MMA worlds first true villain.I'd say without him guys like Kos, Ramage, Rashad, Bisping ,etc would probably not be as vocal as they are today. That coupled with his run as champ and longevity in UFC, I'd say Hall of Fame is def warranted.


----------



## Noel

To add more fuel, Forrest has come out and said (it's on UFC.com) that if he loses to Tito he'll retire. Funny how if Tito wins we lose both Tito and Forrest providing they stick to their words.

I'm a huge Forrest mark, he's one of my favourite all-rounders in the sport but I think he loss his determination after the lost to Rashad and never recovered, and especially after Anderson had his way with him. I'd think he could at the very least make a run for the title if he puts his mind to it but I think he's more after the big fights and making a quick buck nowadays.


----------



## Ray

Don't know if this has been posted, but Meltzer said a couple days ago that UFC 146 got between 560,000 and 580,000 buys. Includes international numbers though. Don't think the international buys would make that big of a difference, but those are really solid number. I'm convinced it would have reached 700,000+ if Overeem and Mir were fighting in their original slots. Also, Nelson and Bigfoot as well as Gonzaga aren't huge draws, but they definitely help.


----------



## StarJupes

Bisping would out point Stann to victory most likely and seeing how his boxing has got better I can see him TKOing him as well.


----------



## Walls

Wonderwall said:


> To add more fuel, Forrest has come out and said (it's on UFC.com) that if he loses to Tito he'll retire. Funny how if Tito wins we lose both Tito and Forrest providing they stick to their words.
> 
> I'm a huge Forrest mark, he's one of my favourite all-rounders in the sport but I think he loss his determination after the lost to Rashad and never recovered, and especially after Anderson had his way with him. I'd think he could at the very least make a run for the title if he puts his mind to it but I think he's more after the big fights and making a quick buck nowadays.



Forrest was never the same after Anderson owned him and that's a fact. There has been a noticeable decline to him since then. He just doesn't seem motivated at all anymore and it really showed in his fight against Shogun. Obviously he had other shit on his mind at the time, his wife was about to give birth any second and he was in Brazil, I get it. But it still looked like he went in there to get finished as quick and safely as possible to get on that plane with Uncle Dana for the ride home. And it's not only that example, either. I think Forrest should retire either way, personally. Nice that Tito is getting the nod, he deserves it.


----------



## Noel

The next TUF season isn't going to be live but is staying in the same slot, apparently this is due to bad ratings (atleast compared to last season on Spike). To be honest, I know Fox had already laid out their programming before they signed the UFC deal, but you can't honestly expect a live show to do well on a Friday night. Apparently it averaged just over 1 million viewers each episode with the opener pulling in 1.3 million.

Kind of sucks because I liked the live format alot and in some ways I was more hooked because I knew it was live and anything could happen.

On a side note, Cain didn't break his hand and has been cleared by his camp to fight as early as 152, looks like we're going to end up with JDS/Cain and BJ/Rory for UFC 152 at the Rogers Center. That's a solid Main + Co Main event and I reckon Rampage might end up on this card also.


----------



## Walls

I may be going to that so I hope Rampage is on the card so he can lose and retire and I will get to see it in person to boo him. Looks like it's shaping up to be a good card either way. And the live format didn't mean dick to me on TUF, I download the episodes. Friday night is the worst night for tv though, not surprising the ratings suck. That and the show hasn't changed, ever.


----------



## Duke Silver

Big Nog's the latest victim. 

It's almost bordering on comical now, especially in regards to 149. The list of notable fighters to withdraw from 149 in the past couple of weeks is ridiculous. Aldo, Rua, T. Silva, Alves, Bisping, Akiyama, and now Nogueira.


----------



## Noel

Really sucks, outside of Faber/Barao, or hell even with it, that card isn't PPV worthy to be honest, I can forsee a shitty buyrate for it.


----------



## Walls

The buyrate is probably going to be terrible. The undercard isn't that great and while Faber/Barao is a great fight, neither is a big draw. Sucks for Nog, I think he may be done. I'm not saying he's done in the sense that he will never fight again, but I think he's done, if that makes any sense. He's had a gang of serious injuries the last few years and has a body well beyond his years.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

For some strange reason, I am really looking forward to Forrest v Tito. Think if Tito loses could be his last hurrah.

Wanderlei v Franklin II should be something as well.

And of course Sonnen v Silva. I think Sonnen has a great chance of upsetting him and I hope he does. If not, GSP please vacate the welterweight title, move up to Middleweight and give us the fight we all want to see against Anderson.


----------



## Walls

Win or lose it's apparently Tito's last fight. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Rush

Faber is an ok draw but Barao is pretty much unheard of for casuals. Card should still be pretty good in terms of quality, Faber/Barao should be great, Lombard in the UFC, Siyar is a fighter who i'm keen on seeing how he goes, and then there is Cup Cheick who is usually entertaining.


----------



## Walls

Wonderwall, how DARE you rip off my avy. Keep this up and your invitation to the Chael Sonnen Appreciation Day on July 8th will get "lost in the mail".


----------



## Noel

My bad, were you using this one? I wanted to get in the spirit of things you see..


----------



## Brye

Just popped in Forrest/Rampage from 86. Still my favorite fight ever just because of how excited I was going into it. Forrest is my favorite fighter of all time after Hughes and I remember freaking out going into the decision of that fight because I honestly had no idea who had won.


----------



## T-C

Walls said:


> Wonderwall, how DARE you rip off my avy. Keep this up and your invitation to the Chael Sonnen Appreciation Day on July 8th will get "lost in the mail".


We all have our tickets to the Anderson Silva retirement party already though. That's the main thing.


----------



## Walls

Wonderwall said:


> My bad, were you using this one? I wanted to get in the spirit of things you see..


Nah, I wasn't. I'm just being a dick. And I hope that I AM THE MACHINE thing is a Bert Kreischer reference.


----------



## Rush

Can't wait until Sonnen gets his face smacked in.


----------



## Walls

I think we should make a name change bet between you and I, Rush. You obviously have Anderson, I have Chael. If we can get it arranged, the winner gets to pick the other person's new name. How long it lasts for is up in the air, but I think it would make this far more interesting. And I can unveil your new name at the ending ceremonies of Chael Sonnen Appreciation Day on July 8th. It will be glorious. If you're up for it, of course. You got WAGG's user title or whatever it's called changed and let's be honest, this is far bigger and far more important than that. I'd inquire about getting this done myself but everyone in power loves to hold a black man down, so you'll have to arrange it.

Yes? No?


----------



## Rush

i'll see if i can get Headliner to agree to it


----------



## Walls

Oh he'll do it. He isn't a fan of mine for whatever reason and I can't see him passing up a 50% chance to fuck with me. I think we should make the new name last for a month or so. I don't think permanent is the way to go with this.


----------



## Rush

i said 2 weeks and he was fine with it, how about if there is a stoppage (ko or sub) then the winner gets to also mess with the avatar as well?


----------



## Walls

Works for me. Now that that's settled, I have to call back a stable I'm working with. I'm working to obtain some horses so both Nog's can play with them and learn about the differences between real horses and buses. That's right, folks. You all didn't think Chael Sonnen Appreciation Day could get any better, but it has. Not only have I convinced both Nog's to show up (and let's be honest, Lil'Nog isn't doing shit and CS Appreciation Day is far more exciting than fighting Kongo to Big Nog, he needed very little convincing) but you'll get to see both of them interact with real horses for the first time!!!

Big Nog forwarded this pic to me of him getting ready for this monumental event, he is quite excited:












You keep at it, you dumb son of a bitch.


----------



## Ray

DolphsZiggler is Humbled? What the fuck did he do? :lmao


----------



## Myers

Humbled for Flaming according to the staff.

I don't know why you agreed to the KO/Sub extension to the bet Walls. Chael has only finished one fight in like 5 years. Anderson has never loss by KO and Chael isn't subbing him either. 

If you hit someone 300 times and can't knockout that person, you hit like a pussy.


----------



## Walls

He hits like a pussy, yet dropped notoriously iron chinned Silva 3 times. And you can't hit someone full force for 25 mins straight, trust me. Go punch a heavy bag for 3 mins straight and you'll be amazed at how tired you are. He was pacing himself.


----------



## Rush

Sonnen has no power, his ground and pound is weak and i wouldn't be surprised if Anderson pulled guard and choked the fuck out of him just to prove he can.


----------



## Noel

Oh, excellent.. Steven Seagal is on the MMA Hour today. Let's hear how he's preparing Anderson with some "deadly karate" against Sonnen. There's also a referee roundtable though with Herb Dean and Josh Rosenthal which should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Duke Silver

Wonderwall said:


> Oh, excellent.. Steven Seagal is on the MMA Hour today. Let's hear how he's preparing Anderson with some "deadly karate" against Sonnen. There's also a referee roundtable though with Herb Dean and Josh Rosenthal which should be pretty awesome.


The Seagal interview could be entertaining in the same way that the Sapp interview was. Delusional douchebag bullshiting his way through 40 minutes of live video? Sounds like a recipe for a good time.


----------



## Noel

We'll have to see that percentage of shit he decides to spurt out. This roundtable with Herb and Josh is awesome. Interesting to hear that they are paid on average $600-1300 for refereeing UFC events and Josh said around $300 for the smaller events, pretty fucking badass if you ask me if you enjoy refereeing.


----------



## Walls

That's not a lot of money at all. When you think of all the events the UFC puts on and those guys only get $600 sometimes? That's crap. And $300 for smaller shows is great and all but when you factor in travel and shit, these guys aren't making more than $40,000 a year. Which is decent money but with all the travel and then taxes on top of it, you're really doing it because you love it. Buffer makes $100,000 per show, so by comparison the refs are really getting screwed.


----------



## Rush

when they have fighters on the undercard getting 2 grand its hard to say the refs deserve more when they only ref a few matches a night.


----------



## Ray

I just watched Rampage/Forrest for the first time today. It was actually a really good fight, and I can see why everyone loves it so much. Forrest is just such an entertaining fighter to watch, and he fought Rampage back when he was still pretty motivated and had it, albeit he was very one dimensional in that fight. Great great fight, and it definitely cracks the top 10 for me. 

I don't get why some people say Rampage won. It was definitely close, but to me, I thought Forrest was controlling better, landed more strikes that did quite a bit of damage as opposed to Rampage landing one big hit every round that did big damage, and the leg kicks made a huge difference. When all three judges score it in favor of one guy, and the guy who lost is saying himself that he got his ass kicked, I think it's pretty clear who won.


----------



## nazzac

psx71 said:


> I just watched Rampage/Forrest for the first time today. It was actually a really good fight, and I can see why everyone loves it so much. Forrest is just such an entertaining fighter to watch, and he fought Rampage back when he was still pretty motivated and had it, albeit he was very one dimensional in that fight. Great great fight, and it definitely cracks the top 10 for me.
> 
> I don't get why some people say Rampage won. It was definitely close, but to me, I thought Forrest was controlling better, landed more strikes that did quite a bit of damage as opposed to Rampage landing one big hit every round that did big damage, and the leg kicks made a huge difference. When all three judges score it in favor of one guy, and the guy who lost is saying himself that he got his ass kicked, I think it's pretty clear who won.


I had it as a draw personally. I have watched it 3 times, and the first time i thought Rampage won, the second time i thought Forrest won, but the 3rd time i thought it was a draw


----------



## Rush

Only ever seen it once, though Griffin had it though.


----------



## Lm2

i thought the fight rampage did a little more damage, alot of leg kicks were thrown against forrest but griffen did mount him and deliver alot of knees from clinch, it was a great fight imo i think griffen did win but split for sure


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> when they have fighters on the undercard getting 2 grand its hard to say the refs deserve more when they only ref a few matches a night.


It appears as if a lot of people are underpaid. Roy Nelson got paid $40 grand for his fight against Herman and only got the extra $20 grand because he won. So had he lost, that's only $20,000 and then taxes come off of that and his normal bills have to come off of that, on top of paying training partners, etc etc. He even said during an interview he had to go old school near the end of camp because he completely ran out of money. I know guys make money off of sponsors and shit like that but it usually isn't as much as you may think.

I'm one of the people who thinks fighters are almost criminally underpaid a lot of the time. Given how much money the UFC generates and how much it gives back to the fighters, there is a big gap.


----------



## Myers

I guarantee that Roy Nelson will get a much larger contract when his TUF contract is up. He is easily one of the most popular of the UFC fighters. I would guess he would get the 50k/50k contract as long as he continues to have a consistent winning record. He also has won KO/Fight of the Night honors 4 times so he's got a good chunk of change for that too.

Many of the fighters that have made names for themselves that aren't PPV draws make good money from endorsements, and not to mention some gyms will pay these guys to train there in hopes they would draw people to that gym. 

I honestly think the money GSP,Rampage,Liddell, and others were getting in their primes is a good representation of what the top professional fighters should be getting.


----------



## Ray

But if you're fighting 2-3 times a years, that 20-40k does really add up. I get what you mean though. 

When Dana's net worth is near $150 million, I definitely think some of the fighters should be paid a bit more. It's great now that they have their health covered, but some people still need to pay those bills. 

I would assume guys like Tyson Kidd and Curt Hawkins in the WWE are making ATLEAST 75-150 grand, so that they can live pretty comfortably. That's about the least guys who aren't Top 10 should be making in the UFC.


----------



## Myers

July 7th needs to get here quick, sonnen needs to get his face bashed in.


----------



## Rush

Fighters get bonuses from Dana all the time, sponsorships etc. The fighters who put on good fights are adequately compensated. Nelson 'going broke' before a fight is more of an indication of mismanagement of his money when he's not training. 

look at Nelson from May 28th 2011 to May 25 2012 (ie a day before the herman fight)

UFC 130 - 15k show = 15k
UFC 137 - 20k show, 20k win = 40k
UFC 143 - 20k show money, 65k KotN bonus = 85k

Thats 140k in just under 1 year, and thats not including any sponsorships, backstage bonuses etc. Now taxes wipes away a fair bit, as does training and general bills and domestic shit but you have got to be kidding me if you think that you can't live within your means on that. Then if you add the 110k he earned from the Herman fight thats 250 grand in a year and thats an example of 1 fighter on a shitty TUF contract. 

To look at an example of a young fighter (that has now proven to be excellent) just entering the UFC, take Michael McDonald. in 13 months he got

UFC fight night 24; 5k show, 5k win, 55k FOTN = 65k
UFC 130; 6k show, 6k win = 12k
UFC 139; 7k show, 7k win, 70k KOTN = 84k
UFC 145; 8k show, 8k win = 16k

Total: 177k in 13 months (26k to show, 26k for wins, 125k for bonuses)

This illustrates the point of how essential those bonuses are. Without them he gets 52k which really isn't bad for a young (21 years old) fighter. He's now on an 8-0 run, beaten some good to great fighters in Torres and Figueroa and now he has a much better bargaining power with his next contract.

Now ftr i believe that they are underpaid but the UFC is virtually a monopoly so i don't expect things to change. The UFC has done a pretty good job though, look at companies such as Affliction, they overpaid their fighters and went bust after 2 shows. They paid out 6.6 million in purse money, anyone paying Arlovski 1.5 mil and then 750k is an idiot though tbf.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I've been banned so idk if it was brought up, but if we are talking underpaid fighters Uncle Creepy only made 9k to headline UFC on FX a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Walls

I knew about that, but didn't mention it. That's bullshit, though. I'm aware he isn't a big name or anything but $9,000 to headline a FX card is atrocious.


----------



## Ray

He probably got a decent amount of money for headlining a card too. I believe guys who headline a card get a cut of the gate, and 1-2% of the PPV revenue (in this case, I would assume 1-2% of SOMETHING that relates to TV revenue).

Only reason I say this is because when watching UFC 144, Rogan said that Rampage skipped out on big money because he didn't want to headline a FOX card, and instead wanted to do Japan. I know headlining an FX card and FOX card are two completely different things, but I would assume the headliners get at least SOMETHING for headlining.


----------



## Rush

They get a portion of the gate sales, which doesn't have to be released. Anyone thinking he only got 9k is an idiot.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> They get a portion of the gate sales, which doesn't have to be released. *Anyone thinking he only got 9k is an idiot.*


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> They get a portion of the gate sales, which doesn't have to be released. Anyone thinking he only got 9k is an idiot.


Obviously he didn't only make 9k for the night, but the 9k was still the lowest base salary of the night and he was by far the most popular fighter on the card. Creepy is the most popular 125'r the UFC has and deserved to make at LEAST 20k to show/20k to win.


----------



## Rush

He was virtually a nobody prior to signing with the UFC. He had 3 fights in the WEC, went 1-2. Why on earth would he get signed for 20k show, 20k win bonus? 

He also didn't have the lowest base salary - Griest, Papazian, Martinez, B.Magalhaes had a 6k base salary, Benoist, Rocha, Pague, Hecht, C.Magalhaes, Salas, Silva were all on 8k. 

His salary is the same as pretty much every new/unknown fighter in the UFC. If he wins, then it will get increased next time he renews his contract. Next fight he'll be on a 10/10 split.


----------



## Walls

Fedor beat Rizzo and then retired after. What's more impressive than that (not that that was very impressive) is that Jeff Monson won his fight via North/South choke, which is fucking hard to pull off.


----------



## Duke Silver

It's a shame that his career ended on a whimper (given how important he was to the sport), but it's good to see the Last Emperor go out on a win nevertheless.


----------



## Walls

I honestly couldn't care less about Fedor. I never bought into the hype and I never thought he was that great, tbh. Aside from a handful of note worthy wins (and once those guys he beat fought higher level guys, they ended up getting owned), he never fought the best and once he started to fight higher level guys he started to get smashed. Fedor appears to be that type of fighter where you either drink the Kool Aid and think he's the greatest ever or you don't and see him for what he really was.


----------



## Rush

or you see it how it is and know that he was a great fighter that took it easy in the back half of his career. You don't beat Cro Cop and Big Nog in their prime without being a great fighter.


----------



## Myers

Fedor was the greatest HW till about 2007-08 when there were some top contenders that he wasn't fighting. I would have liked to see him fight Randy Couture because Randy would have fought intelligently and could take him down and could hold his own without getting submitted. He wouldn't have fared well against Lesnar,Carwin, or probably Mir around that time just because of their size.


----------



## Rated R™

What's in the card for Mir? This guy is a pretty good fighter IMO, I'm a huge fan of his but I've noticed that everytime he has a good run going and is contending to fight for the belt, he end up losing the #1 contenders fight.

He was on 3 streak run before If I remember and than he lost to Carwin and now he was on a 3 fight win streak and he loses to JDS.

He's gotta step it up or go home, can't use the motorcycle accident as an excuse after every loss.


----------



## Rush

He's not an elite fighter. He's a high level gatekeeper.


----------



## Rated R™

You're talking about Mir?

His plan every fight is to go for a takedown and try to submit the guy, never see the him go for a Knock Out or actually show that he can stand against his opponent.

Huge fan but might have to agree with you.


----------



## T-C

Rated R™ said:


> You're talking about Mir?
> 
> His plan every fight is to go for a takedown and try to submit the guy, never see the him go for a Knock Out or actually show that he can stand against his opponent.
> 
> Huge fan but might have to agree with you.


Kongo. Crocop. Bye. 

Mir's takedowns are shit.


----------



## Rated R™

You mean lack of takedowns.


----------



## Walls

For someone with slick as fuck BJJ like Mir, his takedowns are surprisingly not that great. Plus, he's flat footed and isn't very fast. He'll always get owned by good strikers. Mir will transition to commentary or something like that once he's retired and I look forward to that. Mir is a very articulate and intelligent guy who knows what he's talking about. Or maybe he will become a judge? Not as likely as doing something on tv, more money in that. Plus, his wife is hot as all fuck, so he's got that going for him too.


----------



## T-C

Rated R™ said:


> You mean lack of takedowns.


No I don't, I mean his actual takedowns. They are shit. Which probably influences the frequency with which he attempts them.


----------



## Ray

You're right about his wife being hot as fuck. I would wreck her if I got the chance.

The problem with Mir is that his stand up is god fucking awful, and there's only one aspect of the game he truly shines: Brazilian Jiu-jitsu and submissions. Nowadays, the new fighters that are coming in the UFC are guys who are strong in all aspects in the game. Guys like Rampage, Mir, and other one-dimensional fighters have to progress with the sport if they ever hope of being on top again.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Gray seemed a little pissed at Clay last night. Alright, a lot pissed off.


----------



## Noel

KenFlo summed up that fight in a tweet:


> Guida started using footwork very well in his fight w/ Maynard because he was striking & moving. By the end it was only moving, no striking.


Guida started off looking absolutely phenomenal, he was landing shots and his movement was some of the best I've ever seen in an MMA fight. Then he just ended up running and barely going forward. I just checked out the stats and it looks like Maynard won quite clearly.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Wonderwall said:


> KenFlo summed up that fight in a tweet:
> 
> Guida started off looking absolutely phenomenal, he was landing shots and his movement was some of the best I've ever seen in an MMA fight. Then he just ended up running and barely going forward. I just checked out the stats and it looks like Maynard won quite clearly.


Lmao at the ref telling warning him to fight.


----------



## TomahawkJock




----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

TomahawkJock said:


> Gray seemed a little pissed at Clay last night. Alright, a lot pissed off.


Fighters don't like it when Greg Jackson trained pussies come in and avoid the fight. Shocking. 

Glad Gray got the decision, I would have been irate if he lost. Fuck you Greg Jackson you fucking cocksucker


----------



## Walls

Right, because Condit, Jones and Cerrone are all pussies that never push the pace at all. Normally Clay isn't that bad but last night the fight fucking sucked and it was entirely his fault. Had Gray tapped Clay, that would have been one of the best endings to a fight in UFC, totally bad ass. Had that happened in the 1st or 2nd round when they weren't so sweaty, Gray would have gotten it. Glad Gray won the fight, he deserved to. I've never been a Guida fan, personally. I think he's an tool who bounces around like a moron until he gets clipped or just plain runs into a punch.

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/other/Dana_White_UFC_147_Vlog/10031066

Dana's video blog from last night's fights. Near the end Gray And Clay start arguing with each other while they are getting looked at after their fight. Clay started talking shit and Gray tried to smooth it over but then the guys in their camps started mouthing off to each other so Clay and his guys left. Clay seemed legit pissed that he lost, which is surprising considering he ran like a bitch the entire fight. LOL @ Guida still bitcing at Gray for pulling his hair. What a bitch.


----------



## Noel

All I know is the blonde who was escorting Guida for the night was hot as fuck.


----------



## Rated R™

Wonderwall said:


> All I know is the blonde who was escorting Guida for the night was hot as fuck.


Really? she looks kind of old to me but still she does have a fine ass body.


----------



## Walls

Old? Plz. She's hot as fuck with a great body.


----------



## T-C

She is a bit of a dick though.


----------



## Rated R™

Walls said:


> Old? Plz. She's hot as fuck with a great body.





> All I know is the *blonde who was escorting Guida* for the night was hot as fuck.


This chick is blonde to you?


----------



## TomahawkJock

Whatd that fighter that just won say?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Can't wait to see Russow get his ass kicked. Franklin not being Franklin tonight is Silva's only chance of winning but I'd love to Franklin lose, especially a knockout or domination.


----------



## Ray

I've only watched the first round, and I'm loving this fight already. So much better then that disaster yesterday.

10-9 Franklin


----------



## killacamt

damn I thought that shit was over


----------



## Ray

*HOLY SHIT*


----------



## Ray

I'm fucking convinced that these two guys just cannot have a bad fight together. What a fight this is.


----------



## Duke Silver

Wandy/Franklin was decent. Not the war that I was expecting, but a good fight nonetheless. Both guys clearly showed their age in the fight, but I'll always have time for Wandy, and Rich is a trooper. Shame Wandy gassed so early; I really thought that he had the stoppage.

Hopefully Werdum gets a better fight next. Carwin or Mir would be interesting. I don't know what Silva was thinking putting Russow up against a top 5 heavyweight. [side note: there are way too many Silva's in the UFC]

Ferreira/Moraes was a pretty damn good fight. One of the better TUF finals in recent memory.

--

After this weekend I'm definitely starting to think that Dana & Co need to reevaluate their strategy. Pushing out so many events is beginning to take it's toll on the quality of cards. There were very few good fights this weekend, and those that were entertaining were almost entirely irrelevant. If they keep forcing so many fights, they're going to burn out the market. I'm certainly starting to feel fatigued because of it.

STILL, Sonnen/Silva 2 in two weeks. :mark:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I found this funny as fuck.

http://www.cracked.com/blog/the-10-worst-mma-fights-of-all-time/

Especially the Harold Howard one.



> Harold Howard was a walking police sketch. He was a crazy-eyed hillbilly with a mullet and his idea of fitness seemed to be funnel-filtered light beer. Now keep in mind that back at UFC 3, we still thought that a black belt in tae kwon do made you a badass. We were all sure that any day, some 90-year-old Shaolin monk would hear about this "U.F.C." and show up to magically fireball everyone to death. But even in our naivety, we took one look at Harold Howard and knew that this is a man who takes karate with 3rd graders; a man with a 0-and-35 record against local law enforcement and 7 no-contests against his wife.
> 
> In his first UFC fight, he kept his skills secret by winning via caveman seizure. In his next fight, he was set to face Royce Gracie, a jiu-jitsu fighter one tenth his size who everyone knows dominated the first 2 UFC tournaments. Harold was ready for him. He claimed to be the 1984 Canadian jiu-jitsu champion as if that's a thing and honestly thought this would be two grand masters testing their skills against each other. Harold Howard even had a system that promised to bring the "karate aspect back to jiu-jitsu" which means so much less than nothing that several of those words took injuries during the sentence. This big goofy idiot was doomed. It was like a giant foot coming for his ass and Harold was the only one who didn't see it.
> The time finally came to fight Royce. We huddled around the VCR as if Harold Howard was a sleeping camper and Royce was about to put his hand in warm water. This clueless bastard is going to piss himself! Then, just as the fight started, Royce's corner threw in the towel. He was too injured from his previous fight to go on and that meant that Harold Howard, a man living in the center of a sex offender Halloween costume, was going to the UFC finals. To call this a victory is like calling a lobster attack a handjob-- inaccurate and demeaning to everything involved.
> In the tournament finals, Harold missed with a somersault kick that was so awesome it unfortunately depleted his entire doughy body's supply of karate. He lost and soon faded into obscurity. Then one day he wandered into a newspaper office covered in blood and told them he was injected with a substance that was slowly hardening inside him. While that might explain the way he fights or why he would sit still for that haircut, it's still batshit crazy and they kicked him out. He left muttering, "On to Plan B." Plan B turned out to be doing too many pills, attacking his sister and nephew with a hammer, and then driving his truck into a casino. Which leads me to my point: Harold Howard has forgotten more about not giving a fuck than you and I will ever know.
> 
> 
> My personal favorite moment of the fight is when Harold's manager runs in to celebrate the "victory," sees that Harold is disappointed to win in such a way, and quickly tries to change his cheering motion into a gosh-darn-it! It's magical.


----------



## Noel

Main event was really good I thought. I had Rich winning rounds 1,3,4,5 with Wandy taking the second. No idea why Werdum went from fighting Big Country to Mike Russow, talk about a step down in competition. Hopefully he gets a big fight next.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Wonderwall said:


> Main event was really good I thought. I had Rich winning rounds 1,3,4,5 with Wandy taking the second. No idea why Werdum went from fighting Big Country to Mike Russow, talk about a step down in competition. Hopefully he gets a big fight next.


Not that big of a step down IMO. Big Country is overrated. I'd like to see Werdum match up with Carwin when he comes back, or maybe another fight with Nog when he finally comes back. My guess though is they will match him up with Mir and after he walks through him he will get the next shot at JDS/Cain while we wait on DC & Overeem. 

as far as the Main Event.. the first two rounds were great, but after Silva gassed it was a little tedious until the last minute or so of the fight. Can't wait for 148.


----------



## Ray

Just letting you guys know, the UFC's official YouTube channel has some REALLY good fights of Sonnen, Silva, and Griffin in their UFC 148 playlists. They also have Silva/Okami, Vitor/Silva, and Ortiz/Bader if anyones interested.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL181FD7B4DB3F2832&feature=plcp


----------



## Rush

The Werdum fight was about him fighting in his own country, not about competition per se. They got what they wanted out of it.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Testing*


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

World Wide said:


> I don't know what Silva was thinking putting Russow up against a top 5 heavyweight.


Well, he was on a 5-fight winstreak.. And having a 16-1 record gave them all the reason to. But I never gave him a chance.
I mean, he got totally owned by Todd Duffee at UFC 114, just got a lucky KO in the last round. Oh well, guess he's back where he belongs now


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

wtf is wrong with this thread


----------



## Noel

Anyone else find it interesting that UFC are building 148 as "see the best of all time in action"? Rather than "watch the rematch where the guy who smashed the champ for 4.9 rounds straight gets his second shot". If I was a casual I'd be more interested if UFC marketed as an un-defeatable champion may just be defeated this time.


----------



## -Mystery-

Silva going HAM at the conference call.

I'm starting to fear for Sonnen's safety.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/new...to-break-every-one-of-his-teeth-in-his-mouth/

Silva: "I'm going to break every one of his teeth out of his mouth"



Going to be hard to do that off your back.


----------



## Ray

Both Sonnen and Silva fans are such extremists on opposite ends, and it's just hilarious seeing them take jabs at each other. I'm glad that I'm a fan of both fighters, because what I'll be hoping for when UFC 148 rolls around is a great fight, not cheering so and so on. I love Chael Sonnen for his trash talking, and I love Anderson Silva cause he amazes the crap out of me with his feints and charisma in the octagon, so it kinda balances out. 

One things for sure though, the moment the victor is announced on July 7th, the internet will be broken. Either Chael Sonnen fans are going to get a cold hard dose of painful reality, or Silva fans will have to face the fact that Sonnen was better all along.


----------



## Ray

Ladies and gentlemen, I present to you the Brazillian MMA fans perspective of Chael Sonnen. Brought to you by the crowd at UFC 147. 










I think they were better off keeping Sonnen/Silva out of Brazil. I think the guy would have legit gotten murdered there :lmao


----------



## Walls

psx71 said:


> Both Sonnen and Silva fans are such extremists on opposite ends, and it's just hilarious seeing them take jabs at each other. I'm glad that I'm a fan of both fighters, because what I'll be hoping for when UFC 148 rolls around is a great fight, not cheering so and so on. I love Chael Sonnen for his trash talking, and I love Anderson Silva cause he amazes the crap out of me with his feints and charisma in the octagon, so it kinda balances out.
> 
> One things for sure though, the moment the victor is announced on July 7th, *the internet will be broken.* Either Chael Sonnen fans are going to get a cold hard dose of painful reality, or Silva fans will have to face the fact that Sonnen was better all along.



Yes, everyone is going to come here for the announcement of Rush's new temporary name at the end of Chael Sonnen Appreciation Day.


Despite everything I say, Anderson is my favorite fighter. That being said, Chael is a close second and I want to see him absolutely run through Silva, which I'm confidant he will do. I love big fights like this. They come along so rarely. 

And speaking of Brazilians hating Chael:











That was from 134. With that one and the new one, Brazilians apparently aren't smart enough to understand that it still makes Silva gay to be fucking Chael, but w/e. Apparently they think gay is only a one way street, maybe they really don't have computers like Sonnen says :lmao


----------



## Rush

Sonnen going to be leaving the cage in a stretcher or a body bag. Hope you all tune in to see what i change walls' name to after Sonnen gets his face smacked in. I'm thinking something like Faber's #1 Fan and seeing as it will be a finish i'll also get to change his avy to a nice picture of Faber, just in time for Faber/Barao :westbrook2


----------



## TCE

Anyone seen this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=timXwA4hlMA&feature=g-u-u

A really angry and fired up Silva = first death in UFC?

Some quotes from Silva (apparently the statements were toned down by translator and manager Ed Soares - Silva was saying other stuff which Ed obviously didn't want to say on the call - Silva was mad, when he was disconnected, he threw the phone down and stormed off).

"First of all, Chael is a criminal. He's been convicted of crimes. He doesn't deserve to be inside the octagon. And when the time comes and the time is right, *I'm going to break his face and break every one of his teeth in his mouth." *

"People who live in the past, and things that are in the past, are in museums. Right now, I'm focused on what's going to happen in the next few weeks, and right now, playtime is over. I'm going to beat Chael like he's never been beaten before. The joke is over. There's no more talking. I know he's on the line listening, and the game is over. I'm going to beat his ass out of the UFC. He's never going to want to fight again after I'm done with him." 

"It doesn't matter if I'm on the bottom, the side, the top – it doesn't matter, Chael Sonnen's going to get his ass kicked like he's never gotten his ass kicked before. *What I'm going to do inside the octagon is something that's going to change the image of the sport.* I'm going to beat his ass like he's never been beaten before. *I'm going to make sure that every one of his teeth are broken, his arms are broken, his legs are broke. He's not going to be able to walk out of the octagon by himself. I can guarantee that. * And I know that he's listening, so the game's over. No more shit-talking. It's on now." 

"I"m going to make him eat everything that he's said, not only about myself, but about our country, about everything. I'm going to make him pay and make sure he never disrespects any fighter. Not only Brazilian, but any fighter. *I'm going to beat him maybe the way his parents should have beat him to teach him some manners.* Because he's disrespectful, he's a criminal, and I'm going to beat him up like he's never been beat before. He can say whatever he wants, but I'm not playing any more." 

"There's going to be no difference in the end. The first time we fought he stepped out the loser. And he's going to step out losing again this time. The only difference is this time, *he’s going to have to go see a plastic surgeon after the fight."*

I bolded the intense parts. 

SHIT JUST GOT REAL!

Can't wait for this fight. Silva by murder.


----------



## McQueen

I kinda thought the "He's a criminal and doesn't deserve to be in the Octagon" comment makes him look like a bit of a bitch but the rest was cool.

That being said I hope Sonnen wins but doubt he will. Anderson is a fucking bad ass but he pisses me off so much when he showboats.


----------



## Duke Silver

It's a shame, really. Sonnen has been entertaining in recent years, but once Silva humbles him, he'll never be able to use Billy Graham's gimmick again.


----------



## Rush

Sonnen's going to learn why poking the bear is a dumb thing to do.


----------



## Irish Jet

Newsflash: Sonnen was every bit as much an asshole before the last fight. I'm not buying this new found motivation. Also, people were saying he was going to get killed last time round, how'd that work out?

Sonnen beat him around like a bitch for 4 and a half rounds, that's the reality. I have a hard time believing that he'll beat him down with ease, he'll probably catch Sonnen a few times but guy can take heavy shots and still attack, it's going to be a pretty even fight.


----------



## Myers

Sonnen is a dead man. Sonnen can't do anything different in this fight and Silva will be coming in 100 percent. Sonnen can't defend a submission to save his life. No matter what, this fight will be one sided.


----------



## McQueen

You willing to bet your internet skin tone on that Myers.


----------



## Irish Jet

Myers said:


> Sonnen is a dead man. *Sonnen can't do anything different in this fight *and Silva will be coming in 100 percent. Sonnen can't defend a submission to save his life. No matter what, this fight will be one sided.


Who says he'll have to?


----------



## Rush

Sonnen patty caked Silva for 4 and a half rounds, he didn't even get a scratch or bruise on him. His submission defense is absolutely worthless, he'll get tapped out or he'll get KTFO.


----------



## Myers

Irish Jet said:


> Who says he'll have to?


Did he win the first fight? Because if he can't bring anything new to the table, his game plan will not be a successful one, just like the first time.

Yeah Mcqueen, I'll put my E-blackness on the line.


----------



## Ray

Jesus, it's like fucking Sherdog in here :lmao

On another note, anyone wanna predict the buyrates for 148? If JDS/Mir got 600,000, I'm POSITIVE that this PPV is going to break the 1 mil mark easily. It's going to do UFC 100 level buys. Calling it right now. This is going to have the second highest buyrate in UFC history with around 1.3-1.5 Million, if not, THE highest.

Anyone know if there's UFC Primetime for this?


----------



## McQueen

Myers said:


> Did he win the first fight? Because if he can't bring anything new to the table, his game plan will not be a successful one, just like the first time.
> 
> Yeah Mcqueen, I'll put my E-blackness on the line.


Thats some serious support then. I think Sonnen is going to lose anyways so not going to bet against Silva.


----------



## Myers

What would be the bet be anyway? Would I have to have a white person as my avy :lmao


----------



## Walls

Chael Sonnen Appreciation Day is going to be glorious.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Jesus, it's like fucking Sherdog in here :lmao
> 
> On another note, anyone wanna predict the buyrates for 148? If JDS/Mir got 600,000, I'm POSITIVE that this PPV is going to break the 1 mil mark easily. It's going to do UFC 100 level buys. Calling it right now. This is going to have the second highest buyrate in UFC history with around 1.3-1.5 Million, if not, THE highest.
> 
> Anyone know if there's UFC Primetime for this?


I'll venture to guess 850-900k at most. I'd be shocked if it broke a million.


----------



## Irish Jet

Myers said:


> Did he win the first fight? Because if he can't bring anything new to the table, his game plan will not be a successful one, just like the first time.
> 
> Yeah Mcqueen, I'll put my E-blackness on the line.


I never even said it would be successful, I just think the OMG SILVA SAYS SONNEN DIES SO SONNEN DIES stuff is a bit far fetched.

I'd give the edge to Silva, but I can't see a beatdown from him. If either fighter beats the other one down, I honestly think it's more likely to be Sonnen, although as the last fight showed that may not mean a whole a lot anyways because Silva can end anyone in a second.


----------



## Myers

I'v been hating on sonnen and calling him a dead man for over two years now, this is nothing new coming from me. Sonnen has only looked impressive in one of his victories in the past 5 years, so I am not worried in the slightest of his second attempt to try and lay on top of anderson and use his pussy hammerfist shots on him and try and grind out another decision.


----------



## Walls

It would surprise me if Silva/Sonnen 2 broke a million. 100 was stacked from top to bottom, this one not so much anymore. And you guys go hit something for 25 mins straight and by the end I guarantee you won't be able to lift your arms. He had to pace himself. He dropped iron chinned Silva 3 times.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Yea if it still had Faber on the card in the co-main slot it might have a chance. Also Franklin/Le becoming Cote/Le was a big blow.


----------



## Ray

Most people don't really care that much for anything else other then the main-event. I can vouch for that because when my friends who aren't really that into MMA watch it out of interest, they only actually pay attention to the main-event and maybe the co-main event depending on who's on there. Take Bones/Rashad for example. It managed to sell 700,000+ with a mostly garbage undercard, and Rory/Mills as a co-main. Same with UFC 116 and UFC 121. Granted, those were cards where Lesnar fought, but it just goes to show that most people only really care about the main-event. I think there's enough interest in Sonnen/Silva by casuals and hardcores that they can sell atleast 900k. 

Maybe 1.6 Million is a bit too high of an expectation, but I certainly won't be surprised if 148 hit it.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Lesnar was an exception to the rule, not the rule. Lesnar is the single biggest draw in UFC history. Jones/Rashad is a perfect example of how a one card fight can sell 700k, but if you coupled it with another great fight in the co-main slot and added a couple of fights like Le/Franklin and Tito/Forrest III you could have gotten 900k-1 million buys. Same is true for this card. Silva/Sonnen will sell like hot cakes, but with Tito/Franklin III as the co main instead of potentially Faber/Decisionater III and a fan favorite like Franklin also on the card, it won't approach a million buys IMO. 

Also Rashad/Jones was the most advertised fight I can remember in history. Anything you watched on TV had a fucking commercial for that fight. I haven't seen NEARLY as much advertising for 148 for whatever reason.


----------



## Rush

Irish Jet, how long have you been riding Sonnen's dick? Sonnen threw everything he had in the first fight with Silva and his pillow fists couldn't do shit. He hasnt got the power to KO Silva, his only hope is to lay and pray his way to victory. I can see him winning but saying of the two that Sonnen is more likely to lay down a beatdown is absurd.


----------



## Walls

Chael obviously is going to submit Silva, what are you talking about?


----------



## Stormbringer

I don't know if some people are being blind, but how does Sonnen have no power if he dropped Silva several times in the fight? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Rush

Its relative, he knocked him down twice, but he also threw 251 strikes at Silva's head and he walked out of the cage looking like nothing had happened to his face bar a little mark under his right eye.






Look at their faces, Sonnen put up a great fight. He threw a lot of strikes, he took Anderson down repeatedly. It was the closest Silva has come to being defeated in the UFC *but* just look at him. Does Anderson look like a guy who just had his ass handed to him for 4 and a half rounds with a guy who "has power" in his punches? Fuck no. Sonnen hit him in the head nearly 5 times as much as he got hit and he still got damaged more. And he got his ass tapped per usual because he has the ju-jitsu skills of a toddler. 

When i say he has no power, of course he can punch better than you or me but in terms of the guys in the MW division Sonnen has pillow fists. A knockdown in MMA means absolutely nothing if the guy never really loses his bearings. If Sonnen gets a KO vs Silva it will be because of him throwing a ton of strikes on the ground. He doesn't have one punch KO power, and his strikes for the most part are soft.


----------



## Noel

Chael to win by twister.


----------



## Duke Silver

Sonnen couldn't put a mark on a newborn's arse.


----------



## T-C

Good to see Silva is finally hyping a fight. It's hard to break someone's face from the bottom though.


----------



## Ray

Silva/Sonnen 1 is up for free. Watching it is getting me majorly hyped.

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/6/26/3...nnen-full-fight-video-ufc-117-148-rematch-mma


----------



## wkdsoul

If i was to start today should i go back and watch say the last 5 events on the bounce? or just a selection of recommended fights from you lot to get into it?


----------



## Ray

wkdsoul said:


> If i was to start today should i go back and watch say the last 5 events on the bounce? or just a selection of recommended fights from you lot to get into it?


You don't have to watch the last 5 full events or even follow anything in the UFC religiously just to keep up with whats going on, unlike WWE. That's the think I love about it. You just watch whenever you feel like it. Of course, you CAN follow it religiously if you want like some guys do, including me because I just LOVE MMA, but you don't have to. Treat it as boxing. Watch whichever event/fight your interested in.

I'll get you started with a few good fights. I also recommend you take a look at the rule of MMA before you take a look at these fights to gain a better understanding. The rules are on UFC's site, or just google it if you want. Anyways, here is my massive linkage to some good fights.

www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...1.0.3.3.1.198.1059.7j4.11.0...0.0.o_zHpxISgsE

http://www.ufc.tv/ufc/video/dominick-cruz-vs-urijah-faber-ufc-132/1358

http://mmaversus.com/2011/07/14/frankie-edgar-vs-gray-maynard-2-fight-video-ufc-125/

http://mmaversus.com/2011/07/12/forrest-griffin-vs-rampage-jackson-fight-video-ufc-86/

http://www.stupidvideos.com/video/sports/UFC_101-Anderson_Silva_vs_Forrest_Griffin/#261982

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/6/26/3...nnen-full-fight-video-ufc-117-148-rematch-mma

The first YouTube link is just a couple free fights that UFC gives out every month to promote their upcoming cards. There are a couple good ones, and a couple not so good ones. I suggest watching the first 3 listed on the search page, Nick Diaz vs. Marcus Davis, Anderson Silva vs. Yushin Okami, Chael Sonnen vs. Nate Marquardt, Chuck Lidell vs. Rashad Evans, and Ortiz vs. Bader. Also, Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar 1 is a MUST WATCH for ANYONE interested in MMA. It was one of the things that bought UFC to main-stream. All the fights listed above are on YouTube. Just search them up individually if you don't see them. 

The second link is of Dominick Cruz/Urijah Faber 2 from UFC 132. Pretty good fight if your interested in fast paced action. 

The third link is a MUST watch. It was one of the best fights of last year, if not, THE best.

The 4th link has a fight that I just recently watched and loved. It's between Quinton Rampage Jackson and Forrest Griffin. Really good back and forth action. 

The 5th link has Anderson Silva vs. Forrest Griffin. I can't even explain that one into words. It's unbelievable.

The 6h link is Anderson Silva/Chael Sonnen from UFC 117. I recommand watching Silva/Okami and Silva/Belfort from YouTube, and then watching Forrest/Silva from the 5th link and watching all those before watching this one. It was one of the biggest shockers when being watched live at the time, and ends really shockingly as well. Real good fight. It may get a big boring during the middle bit if your not into wrestling action, but watch it all the way through. These guys are also having a rematch on July 7th on UFC 148, so if you're interested, you can watch that. Both of these guys have real bad blood, so there are definitely going to be fireworks come UFC 148.


----------



## PartFive

Whenever I think about this fight I get so pumped. Downloading and watching the next day just won't cut it this time. This will be my first Paper View I order even though I shouldn't be spending much money right now. I NEED to watch this live. Cannot fucking wait!!!


----------



## Kames

I just can't wait to see Anderson get his ass kicked.. again


----------



## Rush

Anderson got his ass kicked? He did more damage and he won the fight. you mirin brah :westbrook2


----------



## Kames

Anderson did win the fight. But that was the only highlight of the fight for him. He spent pretty much the rest of the fight on his back.


----------



## Rush

Being on your back =/= getting your ass kicked.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> Irish Jet, how long have you been riding Sonnen's dick? Sonnen threw everything he had in the first fight with Silva and his pillow fists couldn't do shit. He hasnt got the power to KO Silva, his only hope is to lay and pray his way to victory. I can see him winning but saying of the two that Sonnen is more likely to lay down a beatdown is absurd.


Riding his dick? The fuck?

I didn't say he would knock him out, I don't think he will. I don't even think he'll win. When I say "beatdown" I mean prolonged beatdown in the way Sonnen did beat him down in the first fight, that was a pretty dominant 4 rounds, I didn't mean he's more likely to KO him. My guess is that if Anderson does stop Sonnen it will be with something out of nowhere like last time, with either a submission or KO. Both guys have great chins and it has the potential to be another epic. I already want a 3rd fight before the 2nd has even happened.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rush said:


> Being on your back =/= getting your ass kicked.


Dude, he was getting his ass kicked, clearly as day. If Sonnen had the presence of mind to play it safe in the last few minutes and not leave himself exposed like he did, he wins every round comfortably.


----------



## Rush

No, he was being layed on. Sonnen did no damage at all depite hitting Anderson about 300 times. Thats pathetic. It was such a Jon Fitch-esque fight and if it wasn't Anderson he was fighting everyone would've been bored as hell.


----------



## Ray

Everyone has a couple weaknesses. Jones has some, JDS has some, Aldo has some, GSP has some, and for goddamn sure Anderson has some. There's no fighter in the UFC who doesn't have holes in their game. Every fighter is a puzzle you need to figure out. Like Shogun cracked Machida's when everyone thought he was unbeatable. It's just a matter of solving it no matter how small the window of it is, despite a fighter looking unbeatable. 

Maybe Sonnen has Silva figured out. Who knows. Maybe Silva's hole in his game is that he needs a period of set time where he needs space between him and his opponent to analyze his movements in order to work properly. Sonnen didn't provide that to Silva in his first fight with him, and that might have been why Silva fell through. He took clean strikes to the head and that led to the takedowns which led to the next thing. 

To Silva's credit, he was outstriking Chael in the rounds after the first one before getting taken down, and he was actually working from his back EXTREMELY well. Sonnen seemed far less aggressive and uncomfortable on the ground against Silva then he did against other men he fought.

What Sonnen needs to do to win this fight is exactly what he did last time, but it has to be far more improved. His cardio needs to better, his striking needs to be better, feints, and most of all, he needs to learn how to effectively place his shots when on the ground so he gets maximum damage. That seemed like the only thing that was bad last time. Chael Sonnen probably got hundreds of hits on Anderson that night, yet Anderson came out without a scratch and instead only looked like he came back from running a marathon. While Chael Sonnen was showing effects of the fight.

I do prefer Sonnen to win over Silva because I just love anyone who trash talks and markets their fights, although I do like both fighters. July 7th should be fun. It'll either be Silva killing Sonnen, or vice versa. Don't see it being much of a evenly contested fight at all.


----------



## Irish Jet

And I'm on Sonnens dick? lolololol

Sonnen was beating him down, you don't get knocked down and man handled the way he was and claim otherwise. He didn't do damage? Wut? Not knocking out or no blood means no damage? What sort of parallel universe did you pull that logic out of? Anderson was hurt.. Jesus just because Anderson doesn't cut.. ever and Sonnen doesn't have elite power doesn't mean it wasn't a beatdown. That's still a fucking UFC fighter pounding on you.


----------



## nazzac

Sonnen looked poor in his last fight with Bisping. IMO Chael lost that fight, and was lucky to get the decision.

Even if Chael wins the belt, he won't have it for long because Chris Weidman is coming


----------



## Myers

Sonnen better hope he doesn't fight a guy like Munoz, Wiedman, or Maia after he loses to Silva. He can't afford to lose two in a row.


----------



## nazzac

Myers said:


> Sonnen better hope he doesn't fight a guy like Munoz, Wiedman, or Maia after he loses to Silva. He can't afford to lose two in a row.


He doesn't have to worry about Maia anymore because he's moved down to Welterweight.


----------



## Walls

I think the most important thing right now is that last night Rogan finally got his black belt under Eddie Bravo. A giant accomplishment. I would have loved to have been there for that, with Bravo and Rogan there I'm sure it was a haze of events.


----------



## Lm2

my boy chael has got this WAR SONNEN


----------



## Rush

*Team Silva*

Rush
Myers
TCE

*Team Sonnen*

Walls
Irish Jet
legendmaker
dx superkick
wonderwall
psx
T-C
Kames
McQueen

its on son. hope you're ready for a new name Walls.


----------



## Myers

Rush said:


> *Team Sonnen*
> 
> Walls
> Irish Jet
> legendmaker
> dx superkick
> wonderwall
> psx
> T-C
> Kames
> McQueen
> 
> its on son. hope you're ready for a new name Walls.


Looks like a team of jobbers to me.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Put me on Team Sonnen too. He's going CHAEL on Silva


----------



## nazzac

Can i be added to Team Silva. I can't stand Chael Sonnen


----------



## The GOAT One

Chael P Sonnen 

GOAT.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rush said:


> *Team Silva*
> 
> Rush
> Myers
> TCE
> 
> *Team Sonnen*
> 
> Walls
> Irish Jet
> legendmaker
> dx superkick
> wonderwall
> psx
> T-C
> Kames
> McQueen
> 
> its on son. hope you're ready for a new name Walls.


wtf bitch, put me on team Silva


----------



## Walls

As captain of Team Sonnen, I'm more than willing to take suggestions for Rush's new name.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Australian Asshat


----------



## -Mystery-

Irish Jet said:


> And I'm on Sonnens dick? lolololol
> 
> Sonnen was beating him down, you don't get knocked down and man handled the way he was and claim otherwise. He didn't do damage? Wut? Not knocking out or no blood means no damage? What sort of parallel universe did you pull that logic out of? Anderson was hurt.. Jesus just because Anderson doesn't cut.. ever and Sonnen doesn't have elite power doesn't mean it wasn't a beatdown. That's still a fucking UFC fighter pounding on you.


Lol. If Sonnen was "beating down" Silva, I'd love to hear what you consider a fight like Silva/Griffin. There was no "beat down" in the first fight. You have to actually inflict damage for something to be considered a beat down and Sonnen definitely didn't do any damage. Did Sonnen dominate the fight? Sure, he took Silva down and managed to stay on top for a great majority of the fight. However, beat Silva down? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## vanboxmeer

I'm on Team Yves Lavigne for making a terrible ref stoppage in either Silva or Sonnen's favor.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Another for Team Sonnen. Really hope he takes the belt from Anderson.


----------



## Myers

You know the NSAC is going to troll everyone and make Mazzagatti the ref.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

90% of Team Sonnen = MMA noobs who just like his trash talk


----------



## McQueen

I'm not really in support of either guy, I like them both (at least when Anderson is serious). Depends what Silva shows up. If he starts dancing around i'll route against him but I think he'll probably smash Sonnen.


----------



## Ray

McQueen said:


> I'm not really in support of either guy, I like them both (at least when Anderson is serious). Depends what Silva shows up. If he starts dancing around i'll route against him but I think he'll probably smash Sonnen.


Don't think Sonnen will let him dance around. He's not like Maia was, which was give Silva distance. Sonnen is going to be right in his face the entire time. Now whether or not it will work is a whole different thing. Rushing in like Sonnen did in the first fight isn't exactly the best gameplan. It worked with Silva that night, but who knows if it will July 7th.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rush said:


> *Team Silva*
> 
> Rush
> Myers
> TCE
> 
> *Team Sonnen*
> 
> Walls
> Irish Jet
> legendmaker
> dx superkick
> wonderwall
> psx
> T-C
> Kames
> McQueen
> 
> its on son. hope you're ready for a new name Walls.


I'm on Team Anderson.

He will put that bitch to sleep within the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Kames

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> 90% of Team Sonnen = MMA noobs who just like his trash talk


I'm glad I'm part of the 10%.


----------



## Myers

Another promo to fap to :mark:


----------



## Rush

*Team Silva*

Rush
Myers
TCE
Mikey
Dolph's Ziggler
nazzac

*Team Sonnen*

Walls
Irish Jet
legendmaker
dx superkick
wonderwall
psx
T-C
Kames
McQueen
frayed ends of sanity
Rockhead
the Great One


Silva better not go all Cain (vs JDS) on me in this fight :argh:


----------



## Mikey Damage

I know I was Cain train vs Lesnar. Not sure who I took in the JDS fight.


----------



## Ray

They're really going out with free fights for this card on YouTube. They just posted Forrest Griffin vs. Rampage Jackson, and Anderson Silva vs. Dan Henderson on they're playlist. Griffin vs. Silva is absolutely fantastic as we all know, but Henderson vs. Silva is also underrated in my opinion. Hendo might've been the first guy to win a round over Silva that decisively. After that, well, it was kind of all Silva. Also, I'm pretty sure that's how the fight with Jones is going to go with Henderson as well. Lots of kicks, and after that, it'll either end by submission on the ground, or TKO/KO after Dan gets overwhelmed by that reach.


----------



## Rush

Mikey Damage said:


> I know I was Cain train vs Lesnar. Not sure who I took in the JDS fight.


I was on the CAIN TRAIN for both fights. Knew he'd beat Lesnar but i wasn't sure on the JDS fight.


----------



## Myers

I was on the Cain train in both of those fights too, and I am slightly tempted to take him in the rematch vs JDS.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Thinking he's more aggressive with takedowns in the rematch.

I cannot see that fight standing up for long.


----------



## Ray

Cain is probably training his fucking ass of for this rematch. Doesn't mean JDS isn't, but Dos Santos is probably a little more confident going into this then Velasquez is. 

It's strange. Because I'm hyped up for Cain/JDS 2 almost as much as Silva/Sonnen 2.


----------



## nazzac

Not taking sides for Cain vs JDS. I like both fighters. 

Anyone on the Barao Bandwagon against Faber like me?

haha, i think we should show our allegences on fight week by having an AV of the one you are supporting


----------



## Rush

Team Faber all the way. He's my favourite fighter.


----------



## Duke Silver

Just saw this on MMAFighting lol):






And a little Chael Sonnentary on Hendo/Rua:


----------



## Lm2

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> 90% of Team Sonnen = MMA noobs who just like his trash talk


nah man, i like his style of fighting, one of my fav's sure hes hilarious but he has great TD's and i think if he can stop andersons Subs he might be okay, but do i think anderson has a chance of ko'ing him once hell yah but im still on the chael team haha.


----------



## Rush

Do you also like Josh Koscheck, Cole Konrad, Ben Askren, Joe Warren, Jon Fitch, Chad Mendes, or Grey Maynard?


----------



## Lm2

Rush said:


> Do you also like Josh Koscheck, Cole Konrad, Ben Askren, Joe Warren, Jon Fitch, Chad Mendes, or Grey Maynard?


Nope i don't, i like Diaz's brothers, Vitor Belfort, Aldo, JDS, Lesnar( when he was in ufc) Dan Henderson, just cause i like One wrestler since lesnars obv not in mma anymore doesn't mean i like all wrestlers.


----------



## Rush

They all fight in a similar manner to Chael though. i thought you liked takedowns?


----------



## Lm2

Rush said:


> They all fight in a similar manner to Chael though. i thought you liked takedowns?


never said i liked takedowns i said i like his fighting style, he has great TD's but he can also box and his sub skills have gotten better. hes not my fav fighter but one of them. imo i think Bisping beat Sonnen so im hoping sonnen realises he needs to be better against silva. are you also a JBJ fan the guys a prick


----------



## Rush

yeah i'm a Jones fan from the first fight i saw him in against Bonnar. 

Koscheck can box, Maynard can box, Warren is entertaining, and i'd say every single one of them has better ju jitsu skills than Sonnen. His submission defense is embarrassingly bad for a top level fighter.


----------



## Irish Jet

I like his promos,

Come at me.


----------



## Lm2

Rush said:


> yeah i'm a Jones fan from the first fight i saw him in against Bonnar.
> 
> Koscheck can box, Maynard can box, Warren is entertaining, and i'd say every single one of them has better ju jitsu skills than Sonnen. His submission defense is embarrassingly bad for a top level fighter.


jones is a cocky mofo, koscheck will never be champion, same with Maynard. whens the last time Kos Tapped someone out and Maynard tho, Chael's tapped out Stann two fights ago. I agree tho hes defense isn't the greatest but i doubt he'll do the same thing as last time, he did train with serra on sub defense.


----------



## Irish Jet

If Sonnen could defend a submission he'd be an elite fighter. Guy has an iron chin. He's never been knocked out.


----------



## Lm2

Irish Jet said:


> If Sonnen could defend a submission he'd be an elite fighter. Guy has an iron chin. He's never been knocked out.


I'd say he is an elite fighter already, wins over; Marquart, Okami, Stann, Bisping those four names alone are 4 of the best in the middle weight divison.


----------



## Rush

So someone has to have potential to be champ for you to be a fan? Konrad is the Bellator heavyweight champ. Why not root for him as well? Maynard could easily become champ, Edgar is a nightmare stylistically for him but Edgar is no longer the champ so it could happen. 

Stann is only a blue belt (if you wanted to know it goes white, blue, purple, brown, black etc) and it was an arm triangle. I've tapped out mates with arm trianlge chokes and i've never had a day of BJJ training in my life. 

Never said that was a bad thing irish, i appreciate the honesty.

^^ Stann and Okami are nowhere near being top 5 MW fighters, cmon son.


----------



## Lm2

Rush said:


> So someone has to have potential to be champ for you to be a fan? Konrad is the Bellator heavyweight champ. Why not root for him as well? Maynard could easily become champ, Edgar is a nightmare stylistically for him but Edgar is no longer the champ so it could happen.
> 
> Stann is only a blue belt (if you wanted to know it goes white, blue, purple, brown, black etc) and it was an arm triangle. I've tapped out mates with arm trianlge chokes and i've never had a day of BJJ training in my life.
> 
> Never said that was a bad thing irish, i appreciate the honesty.
> 
> ^^ Stann and Okami are nowhere near being top 5 MW fighters, cmon son.


not at all just cause they wont be champions doesn't mean there good fighters some of kos fights are exicting i loved the trilogy between frankie and Maynard. Just not fans of them.

and Stann maybe not but Okami is he fought Anderson for the title and he's been in alot of big fights just cause he lost to boestch doesnt mean at one time he was a top 5. when chael fought him he was.


----------



## Rush

Leites has also fought for the MW title, doesn't mean he's top 5 either. There are other fight promotions in the world, and Okami was borderline top 5 when Sonnen fought him. Silva, Marquardt, Henderson, Maia, Santiago and Belfort were all up there.


----------



## Lm2

Rush said:


> Leites has also fought for the MW title, doesn't mean he's top 5 either. There are other fight promotions in the world, and Okami was borderline top 5 when Sonnen fought him. Silva, Marquardt, Henderson, Maia, Santiago and Belfort were all up there.


i know there's more then just ufc, i meant ufc top 5 MW, to be fair Maia and Leties only got the shot cause of Injuries idk for sure about leites but i know Maia got it cause Sonnen Fought Marquart so they had Maia fight Silva, and Belfort was still in affliction at the time so he couldn't really test himself as most of affliction didnt really have top competition. Okami deff isn't top 5 at all anymore but he was a top fighter when sonnen fought him.


----------



## Rush

when anyone says "4 of the best in the middle weight divison." i assume they're talking about all middleweights, not just UFC 8*D


----------



## Lm2

Rush said:


> when anyone says "4 of the best in the middle weight divison." i assume they're talking about all middleweights, not just UFC 8*D


well sorry i should have clarified, but if you think about it ufc has the top competition for MW's Silva, Sonnen, Belfort, Bisping, now we get to see how good Lombard really is. put i agree alot of good talent in bellator for LW's BW's and FW's, sucks that dream is gone tho.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/409197/Fedor-featured-on-this-weeks-Tommy-Toe-Hold-show/

The new episode of the Tommy Toe Hold show is up, you guys should watch it, it's funny. It's always funny. They had Rogan and Bravo on it last week (wasn't actually them but the voices are spot on) and it was fucking hilarious. Just look for it on youtube.


----------



## Noel

Here's Rogan receiving his black belt from Eddie Bravo for anyone interested:


----------



## Ray

I've got a couple pieces of news that I found really interesting. For one, Rashad is seriously contemplating moving down to middleweight, and having a fight against Silva or Sonnen depending on who wins I guess. 

Link: http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2012/06...-to-185-pounds-for-fight-with-anderson-silva/

Also, GSP is back to training full on and says he'll definately be back full strength for UFC 154 in Montreal against Condit. Also says his knee feels awesome and better then ever.

Link: http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2012/06/27/georges-st-pierre-training-at-full-speed/

And third, here's the promo for Sonnen vs. Silva Primetime. It'll premier this Saturdy. Don't know which cable providers, but you can watch it on UFC.com when it's released and also, YouTube of course.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

legendmaker2 said:


> jones is a cocky mofo, .



True but as good as he is, he has every right to be.


----------



## Noel

Rashad doesn't deserve an immediate shot at Middleweight, I assume he came up with that idea himself. Knocked the fuck out by Lyoto, land-slided loss to Bones, he hasn't done anything at championship level that warrants an immediate title shot in a division he's never fought in.

That being said, if Rashad can make 185, and cut it right, I think he can be a a monster at that weight.


----------



## T3H~L3X

Rashad at MW is pretty interesting and I was hoping this would happen once he and Jones ended there beef. He talked about it a while back and I thought it would b an interesting idea still do. Would love to see Rashad/Silva, Rashad/Sonnen, and Rashad/Lombard... but I think he needs a fight or two before being handed a title shot. Maybe Bisping, which they could push the fact that he and Rampage train together and the trash talk might be just as good.


----------



## Ray

T3H~L3X said:


> Rashad at MW is pretty interesting and I was hoping this would happen once he and Jones ended there beef. He talked about it a while back and I thought it would b an interesting idea still do. Would love to see Rashad/Silva, Rashad/Sonnen, and Rashad/Lombard... but I think he needs a fight or two before being handed a title shot. Maybe Bisping, which they could push the fact that he and Rampage train together and the trash talk might be just as good.


Rashad already beat Bisping before. I wouldn't mind seeing it again though.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ok, other than maybe a fight with Jones, is this Silva's last challenge? And if so does he retire on this payday, rumor is he gets 8 million for this fight. Win,Lose or Draw, what's left for Silva after this point?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

DX-Superkick said:


> Ok, other than maybe a fight with Jones, is this Silva's last challenge? And if so does he retire on this payday, rumor is he gets 8 million for this fight. Win,Lose or Draw, what's left for Silva after this point?


I've heard Rashad would drop to 185 to fight him. Lombard could become a contender soon as well; we'll see how good he is against UFC level comp, but he was an animal at Bellator.


----------



## Stormbringer

But Rashad ain't Jones...


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Your point? Rashad would be dropping to 185, Silva would have to move back up to 205, and I doubt the UFC is too interested in that super fight anyway. Rashad dropping makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Rush

Thats if Rashad could even drop the weight and get down that far without being totally drained. He could make the weight but if he doesn't do it properly he'll be fucked.


----------



## Ray

What's the weight Rashad walks around at anyway normally? I can imagine 185 being quite a hard cut for Rashad anyway. 

Then again, I really want to see Rashad/Silva. Rashad actually has the entire skill set to beat Silva. He can wrestle great, his striking is fast and accurate, he's fast on his feet, and one can only assume that he'll be faster at 185. 

Also, Rashad has always been a huge draw for the UFC. Pit him against Silva with a strong co main-event, and that's 800,000-1,000,000 buys right there.


----------



## Myers

I could see Rashad's cut to MW possible, but it could be like Henderson's cut where he is completely drained by the end of the second round.


----------



## Rush

Rashad is about 220-225 pounds naturally. He could make the cut given time but as Myers said i just don't think he'd have the gas tank to be effective with that kind of cut.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rashad wrestled at 174 in college, so take that for what you will. Also being a wrestler I'm sure he is proficient in weight cutting and would know how to do it the right way. He has had a little 'flab' in most of his fights at 205. I could see him making the cut pretty easily tbh. I agree with Rush that he probably walks around between 220 and 230, but a lot of MWs cut from there, including Hendo in the past, Silva, and Sonnen.


----------



## Ray

I know that Silva definitely cuts from 220. Not sure about Rashad and Chael though.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Chael walks around at 225.


----------



## Walls

I'm pretty sure Rashad could make the cut just fine. He's a smart guy and he and Chael walk around near the same weight and they are both wrestlers so they know how to cut properly. I think that would be his point of diminishing returns, though. What he would gain in a size advantage, he could very well lose out in speed and cardio due to the cut. He'll never touch Silva. Rashad/Chael would be very interesting and the lead up to that fight would be epic. Have Rashad drop to 85 and coach opposite Chael on TUF. Let them talk shit to each other for an entire season then build a PPV around them.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> I'm pretty sure Rashad could make the cut just fine. He's a smart guy and he and Chael walk around near the same weight and they are both wrestlers so they know how to cut properly. I think that would be his point of diminishing returns, though. What he would gain in a size advantage, he could very well lose out in speed and cardio due to the cut. He'll never touch Silva. Rashad/Chael would be very interesting and the lead up to that fight would be epic. Have Rashad drop to 85 and coach opposite Chael on TUF. Let them talk shit to each other for an entire season then build a PPV around them.


I hope Uncle Dana is reading. Post this idea on Sherdog, I know he reads over there.


----------



## Walls

Dana should listen to me all the time anyway, this isn't anything new. I have brilliant ideas.


----------



## Kames

Walls said:


> I'm pretty sure Rashad could make the cut just fine. He's a smart guy and he and Chael walk around near the same weight and they are both wrestlers so they know how to cut properly. I think that would be his point of diminishing returns, though. What he would gain in a size advantage, he could very well lose out in speed and cardio due to the cut. He'll never touch Silva. Rashad/Chael would be very interesting and the lead up to that fight would be epic. Have Rashad drop to 85 and coach opposite Chael on TUF. Let them talk shit to each other for an entire season then build a PPV around them.


Do you think Chael would even wanna be a coach on TUF?


----------



## Noel

Chael was born to be a coach on TUF. He was actually going to coach against Bisping but due to the suspension and real estate issues he was pulled for Mayhem.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Prime.

Time.

:mark:

http://ironforgesiron.com/2012/06/video-ufc-148-silva-vs-sonnen-ii-primtime/


----------



## T3H~L3X




----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Kames said:


> Do you think Chael would even wanna be a coach on TUF?


IIRC on the Rogan podcast he had mixed emotions about it. He said he didn't really want to move to Vegas for 3 months.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The countdown was better than the primetime.


----------



## Mikey Damage

countdown? where did you see that?


----------



## Myers

I totally marked at the end of Primetime, that montage to Little Black Submarines by The Black Keys was epic.

I haven't seen the countdown show posted anywhere either, I am interested to hear from Forrest Griffin, he has stayed quiet leading up to the PPV.


----------



## Noel

I've heard alot of The Black Key's in UFC's media, I seem to remember it in the Jon Jones section of the primetime with Rashad. Surely Rogan must have some influence or the world is just realising how fucking awesome they are now.

The two videos currently up with Matt Serra visiting Chael and Forrest are really cool also if anyone hasn't seen them yet.


----------



## Rush

well The Black Keys are boss. pretty sure its just them getting more mainstream popualrity though rather than anyone in the UFC being like, use this band they're sick.

Primetime if anyone hasn't seen it


----------



## Myers

Yeah they also used The Black Keys in the Cain/JDS primetime special too. Are they only doing one episode of primetime or is there going to be more episodes over the next few days?


----------



## FighterBen123

So, how many ppv buys is this doing. I say around 800K


----------



## Noel

Myers said:


> Yeah they also used The Black Keys in the Cain/JDS primetime special too. Are they only doing one episode of primetime or is there going to be more episodes over the next few days?


Normally there's 3 episodes in a Primetime. 1 on Saturday (just gone of course), 1 on the following Tuesday, then one on the Friday the same week.


----------



## Irish Jet

Is Primetime effectively MMA's equivalent to HBO's 24/7 series in boxing? Because those are fucking awesome.


----------



## T-C

Irish Jet said:


> Is Primetime effectively MMA's equivalent to HBO's 24/7 series in boxing? Because those are fucking awesome.


Yea it's their best attempt at one of those effectively.


----------



## Walls

Countdown to 148 premiers July 3rd, so no idea what whoever said it was better than the Primetime show was watching.


----------



## The GOAT One

So stoked for this fight after watching primetime. 

Can't wait for Chael to take that son'bitch down.


----------



## Walls

5 days until Rush gets a new name.


----------



## Myers

I hope you enjoy the new Faber avatar Walls.


----------



## Rated R™

This saturday's fight is huge, I haven't been following all the build up but does the Title vs Streak stipulation still stand?

Didn't Sonen say like a year ago that if he lost, he would leave? but now a year later, is he still sticking by his word?


----------



## Walls

That stipulation doesn't stand now.


----------



## Rush

No because Sonnen is an act. He runs his mouth like its pro wrestling. Even if they had a rematch the next day, and Sonnen lost he'd still not leave. 

I like Sonnen the MMA fighter, when he drops the act he is an entertaining person to watch, he's driven, he has an outstanding work ethic but when he goes into Chael Sonnen the actor he's boring as hell. He prepares his comments and delivers it like its a promo, its not him being witty and thinking off the top of his head. Its a boring, fake and repetitive act.


----------



## Walls

If you think it's bad now, have fun after Saturday.


----------



## Rated R™

Walls said:


> That stipulation doesn't stand now.


Why doesn't it stand? did Sonen explain himself? If anything I consider him a pussy for not sticking by his word, PUSSY.

Although I still want him to kill Silva this saturday.


----------



## Walls

If anything, Anderson is the pussy. Chael called him out on live tv and threw everything he could at him and got nothing. Chael said like every offer, it had an expiration date.


----------



## Rated R™

What? Silva (manager) blasted sonen last week, I'm sure you heard it, how did Sonen get nothing?

Sonen said if he lost he would leave, he doesn't need Silva's agreement on the stipulation.


----------



## Walls

He said that shit after beating Stann. Anderson declined, Chael was forced to move onto Bisping. After Chael beat him, Anderson had no choice but to finally man up and fight him. Chael offered, Anderson declined. I don't see how that was Chael's fault.

Just found out that Josh Barnett is going to be on the Rogan podcast today, so that will be epic.


----------



## Rush

Walls i don't want you to kill yourself when Silva wins again.


----------



## nazzac

Didn't Sonnen call Machida out, then after Machida accepted. Pussied out

Oh, and remember when he said all that stuff about Wandy, and when he came face to face with him. Acted all Pally with him


----------



## TCE

nazzac said:


> Didn't Sonnen call Machida out, then after Machida accepted. Pussied out
> 
> Oh, and remember when he said all that stuff about Wandy, and when he came face to face with him. Acted all Pally with him


LOL this.

A healthy Anderson and no juice for Sonnen this time round = murder.


----------



## Duke Silver

That's the main problem I have with Sonnen. It's incredibly clear that he's playing a character. An entertaining character, no doubt - but a character none-the-less. It comes across as very disingenuous and overtly fake. It's not like Muhammed Ali who was so natural, so charismatic, that he sold every word with the utmost belief. Sonnen backtracks and flip-flops, fumbles and memorizes written word. One minute he's using his Billy Graham gimmick, and the next he's giving a genuine answer as the real Chael Sonnen. 

The podcast with Rogan was the perfect mix of gimmick and reality for me - i.e. Chael Sonnen being real, and seasoning the interview with a bit of salesmanship. Instead of spending thirty minutes spouting asinine crap about Brazil and then switching gears for 10 seconds when wants to answer a question seriously. That [podcast], in my opinion, is the most entertaining Chael Sonnen has ever been.

In other news; Mike Tyson is going to be on the MMA Hour today. :mark:


----------



## Rush

see for me, in the primetime was when Chael was the most entertaining. You can see how much he truly wants that belt and obviously its going to show both guys in the best light but his work ethic and drive looks excellent. When he's there talking without the façade its far more believable.


----------



## Duke Silver

I agree. It was fascinating to see just how much Sonnen cares about his career, and how hard he'll work to get that belt. I think that's something that often gets lost in the gimmick. It's hard to tell just how seriously Chael takes everything, from time-to-time. 

The Chael Sonnen in the Primetime is a Chael Sonnen that I could really get behind. That's a Chael I would be happy to see win on Saturday.


----------



## Duke Silver

The 148 pre-fight presser is just about to start, for anyone that didn't know:


----------



## StarJupes

Rush said:


> see for me, in the primetime was when Chael was the most entertaining. You can see how much he truly wants that belt and obviously its going to show both guys in the best light but his work ethic and drive looks excellent. When he's there talking without the façade its far more believable.


Yeah him wanting the belt grips me b/c I think he's going to give it a real good go. him trying to be funny and pulling off horrible promos after his fight against Bisping is awful. Kind of shows how confident he is which gives him a psychological head advantage b/c of how confident he appears which is good I guess. be amazed if the fight plays the same way it did the first time but if it does and if Sonnen wins, i can support Primetime Sonnen a lot more than goofball not funny Sonnen. 

Faber loves Sonnen btw which angered me greatly.


----------



## Rated R™

Do anyone of you expect Sonen to win the belt?

I'm 50/50 because there last fight, Sonen was a pretty good challenge and Silva wasn't his cocky self like he is in every other fight.

Silva, your time is up.


----------



## Walls

nazzac said:


> Didn't Sonnen call Machida out, then after Machida accepted. Pussied out
> 
> Oh, and remember when he said all that stuff about Wandy, and when he came face to face with him. Acted all Pally with him



lulz, Chael was all for that fight. Joe Silva said no, not Chael.


----------



## Ray

I'm not so sure now after the press conference today. Silva sounded calm, and yet he looked like he wanted to kill Sonnen as well. It was extremely scary. You could actually see that Chael was rattled and shaken when Silva said that it was going to be over within the first round. And then that stare down with Silva being held back by the guys was freaky as well. 

Then again, Silva was acting about the same before their first fight as well, and Chael looked scared after the staredown at the weigh ins before 117 too. Still dominated Anderson for 23 minutes though.


----------



## nazzac

psx71 said:


> I'm not so sure now after the press conference today. Silva sounded calm, and yet he looked like he wanted to kill Sonnen as well. It was extremely scary. You could actually see that Chael was rattled and shaken when Silva said that it was going to be over within the first round. And then that stare down with Silva being held back by the guys was freaky as well.
> 
> Then again, Silva was acting about the same before their first fight as well, and Chael looked scared after the staredown at the weigh ins before 117 too. Still dominated Anderson for 23 minutes though.


Sometimes, fighters fight betetr when scared. If he's scared/nervous or not, we can't be 100% sure


----------



## Rated R™

nazzac said:


> Sometimes, fighters fight betetr when scared. If he's scared/nervous or not, we can't be 100% sure


This.

I wouldn't worry about the scared looked at all, fighters can be pretty nervous sometimes anyways.


----------



## Irish Jet

Fuck Chael's destruction of Ed Soares was fucking amazing. :lmao


----------



## Ray

When was the last time anyone anticipated a fight this much? Have to go back quite a bit in time.


----------



## T-C

It would suck so hard if Chael doesn't win. He is such a lord.


----------



## nazzac

T-C said:


> It would suck so hard if Chael doesn't win. He is such a lord.


He's an asshole. His stuff just sounds scripted, he's a hypocrite, he got out-talked by Michael Bisping. He keeps braging about how good he is, and how he should have got a shot ages a go, but during that time period, he got tapped out by Demian Maia.


----------



## T-C

nazzac said:


> He's an asshole. His stuff just sounds scripted, he's a hypocrite, he got out-talked by Michael Bisping. He keeps braging about how good he is, and how he should have got a shot ages a go, but during that time period, he got tapped out by Demian Maia.


When he goes all pro wrestling I can understand that people think he is over the top, but listening to him on the Rogan podcast it's impossible to say that he isn't an interesting, captivating and decent guy.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Anderson's ready to go.


----------



## Irish Jet

Rated R™ said:


> This.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the scared looked at all, fighters can be pretty nervous sometimes anyways.


Chael admitted to Rogan that he's incredibly anxious in the days leading up to any fight, and that the first emotion that he feels, win or lose is relief that it's over.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Holy shit can't wait, haven't been this excited for a PPV since Bones/Shogun.


----------



## Ray

I don't get the hate on Chael Sonnen. First off, there's two type of Chaels. The Chael that promotes the fight, and the Chael that's actually real and sensible. 

The Chael that promotes the fight is a ******* who loves to fight and seems like a character straight out of a movie that says stuff like "I didn't know that if you tapped out, you would lose the entire fight". "Promoter" Chael has one objective only. To get attention no matter how bad, stupid, dumb, offending, or unrealistic anything sounds. 

And then there's sensible Chael which you can see in the Primetime episode they did. A guy who really does want to win the championship just like everyone else, and a guy who is like all of us and has a dream, albeit he might still be a bit more arrogant and cocky then the regular person, but in essence, he's the same as us. 

I'd say winning the title or not, "Promoter" Chael probably got a decent sized pay check after UFC 117, and he'll get a pretty huge one after UFC 148 as well. Say what you want about the guy, and as much as you hate him, he's just trying to make some extra money. And that's why I love Chael. I know what he's saying is fake half the time, but being a wrestling fan, that character just sticks to me. 

I guess I know now why some *MMA* fans would find him annoying now, but being a WWE fan, I love the character of Chael Sonnen. Chael is taking a play out of PPV selling 101 from the past. Get under the skin of the fans so that they will pay to possibly see the hero (Anderson Silva) beat up the villain (Sonnen). 

It's been proven time and time again that a fight with an actual feud and legit bad blood behind it will do better then just a regular straight up "I respect you" kinda fight with no buildup. Chaels just doing whats good for business.


----------



## Rated R™

Anyone got a link to Sonnen on Rogan's podcast?


----------



## T-C

@Rated R
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjHCLcNDQqI


----------



## Irish Jet

Pretty much every fighter does what Sonnen does before a fight, to their opponent anyways. I think the difference with Chael is he keeps his character up consistently probably because he sees how much people are interested in him now. He's a good talker and a naturally funny guy, he's just used that further his career. Fair play to him. Even after he's done with fighting, the interest in having him as a commentator/analyst will be huge.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

psx71 said:


> *I don't get the hate on Chael Sonnen. First off, there's two type of Chaels. The Chael that promotes the fight, and the Chael that's actually real and sensible. *
> 
> The Chael that promotes the fight is a ******* who loves to fight and seems like a character straight out of a movie that says stuff like "I didn't know that if you tapped out, you would lose the entire fight". "Promoter" Chael has one objective only. To get attention no matter how bad, stupid, dumb, offending, or unrealistic anything sounds.
> 
> And then there's sensible Chael which you can see in the Primetime episode they did. A guy who really does want to win the championship just like everyone else, and a guy who is like all of us and has a dream, albeit he might still be a bit more arrogant and cocky then the regular person, but in essence, he's the same as us.
> 
> I'd say winning the title or not, "Promoter" Chael probably got a decent sized pay check after UFC 117, and he'll get a pretty huge one after UFC 148 as well. Say what you want about the guy, and as much as you hate him, he's just trying to make some extra money. And that's why I love Chael. I know what he's saying is fake half the time, but being a wrestling fan, that character just sticks to me.
> 
> I guess I know now why some *MMA* fans would find him annoying now, but being a WWE fan, I love the character of Chael Sonnen. Chael is taking a play out of PPV selling 101 from the past. Get under the skin of the fans so that they will pay to possibly see the hero (Anderson Silva) beat up the villain (Sonnen).
> 
> It's been proven time and time again that a fight with an actual feud and legit bad blood behind it will do better then just a regular straight up "I respect you" kinda fight with no buildup. Chaels just doing whats good for business.


I suppose I'm a bit of a Sonnen "hater". Honestly I used to love Sonnen, I thought his response to what he said about Lance Armstrong giving himself cancer was absolutely hilarious (where Jim Rome played a tape of Sonnen saying it and Chael's like "That person sounds hispanic" or something).

However I've grown very tired of Sonnen within the past 6 or 8 months running his mouth. From calling the Nog brothers gay lovers, to bashing the country and the people of Brazil, to insulting Anderson Silva's wife. To make it worse, his shit has backfired a few times now, from his embarrassingly disastrous interview with Landsberg, to being made a joke of at a press conference when he brought a fake belt, etc. His whole fake persona that he portrays seems to becoming more and more transparent, like another poster said, he's no Muhammad Ali, or Mike Tyson for that matter.


----------



## Ray

Nightmare_SE said:


> I suppose I'm a bit of a Sonnen "hater". Honestly I used to love Sonnen, I thought his response to what he said about Lance Armstrong giving himself cancer was absolutely hilarious (where Jim Rome played a tape of Sonnen saying it and Chael's like "That person sounds hispanic" or something).
> 
> *However I've grown very tired of Sonnen within the past 6 or 8 months running his mouth.* From calling the Nog brothers gay lovers, to bashing the country and the people of Brazil, to insulting Anderson Silva's wife. To make it worse, his shit has backfired a few times now, from his embarrassingly disastrous interview with Landsberg, to being made a joke of at a press conference when he brought a fake belt, etc. His whole fake persona that he portrays seems to becoming more and more transparent, like another poster said, he's no Muhammad Ali, or Mike Tyson for that matter.


I can see how one can get tired of Sonnen rambling and rambling on about the same thing. I guess some people (like me) just like that though. I personally can't get tired of him for whatever reason. The guy is a character straight out of wrestling, and that's why I love him. Also the fact that I don't think there's any neutrality when it comes to Chael Sonnen. You either love him or hate him. There's no in between. He'll always comes out to something and some kind of reaction. 



Irish Jet said:


> Even after he's done with fighting, the interest in having him as a commentator/analyst will be huge.


Looking forward to when that happens. Think he'll be like CM Punk was on commentary in 2010/2011 when his arm was injured. Straight up hilarious :lmao


----------



## Walls

My faith has not wavered in the slightest after seeing this. Chael looked exactly the same at 117 and then delivered a beat down. Words cannot express how excited I am for this fight. I may not make it, I plan on being high as fuck for it. I may have a heart attack. I almost did during their first fight under the same circumstances but this time shit is way crazier.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

> “I fight like Jon Jones, make songs like Sean Combs and I have trombone size stones like John Holmes.”


Chael fucking Sonnen.

I don't see him winning but bah gawd I hope he smashes Anderson and gets the belt.


----------



## McQueen

Myers I think we should bet that if Sonnen wins you should change your username to "I'm White"

Just saying.


----------



## Myers

Sure I'll do it, I am not worried in the slightest.


----------



## McQueen

I don't think you should be.


----------



## Myers

Besides, who doesn't want to be white.


----------



## McQueen

People who play the race card.


----------



## Myers

I have never thought to use the race card, I guess I am not that E-Black after all.


----------



## McQueen

e-Rev Jesse Jackson.


----------



## RKing85

There is nothing I want more than for Anderson to absoultely embarass Chael Sonnen in under a round (i.e. like he did to Forrest Griffin).

Don't think it's going to happen, but I do like Anderson to win at some point in the fight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

really pumped for this fight.

can't wait until saturday night.


----------



## Myers

HOLY FUCK! YOU'RE SIG MIKEY :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

(5 Minutes later) 

I want nothing short of murder for Sonnen on saturday.


----------



## Ray

Don't die on me Saturday night Sonnen. Please 

Also, Dana tweeted that UFC is headed to China in November. That sounds awesome. Expansion of the sport is great, and Dana knows how to do it right. 

https://twitter.com/danawhite/status/220344076279615489

UFC might not be as huge as the NFL, NBA, or MLB in the States, but it's pretty fucking huge every where else. Think profit from the outside alone could keep them alive and well for quite a bit of time.


----------



## McQueen

Fuck China. Those Commie bastards.


----------



## Myers

Yeah but that China card will be on Fuel TV, so don't expect a stacked card.


----------



## Ray

Here's an interesting stat I found. Anderson Silva has fought 14 fights in the UFC. Out of those 14 people Silva fought, only 2 have been high level wrestlers, Dan Henderson and Chael Sonnen. The 5 rounds he fought with Sonnen, and the 2 rounds he fought with Dan Henderson were both eventually controlled by the wrestler. 

For example, out of the 5 rounds that Sonnen went with Silva, he easily won 4. And of the two he fought with Henderson, Henderson won the first one. Of course, Silva eventually finished both fights, but I still think it's interesting that Silva has fought only 2 high level wrestlers and had quite a bit of trouble with both of them.


----------



## nazzac

Chael Sonnen: "I fight like Jon Jones"

No you don't. Jon Jones finished opponents. His ground and pound actually does a lot of damage. Jon Jones is a better standup fighter. Jon Jones got a long reach.

Jon Jones would destroy you so shut up


----------



## Myers

I liked how Sonnen talked shit on Forrest Griffin in the countdown show, and yet even Forrest submitted him in a fight. Here's a fun fact, out of Sonnens *11* losses, 8 have been by submission. Of those eight submissions, four have been by triangle choke. He has also failed to make weight in a title fight, and he has failed a drug test in a title fight. 

He is a prick who hides behind a character that he uses to hype a fight. Everything he has said about fighters, their families, thier countries, is deplorable. He is not a good MMA fighter, he can't finish fights, he can't defend submissions, all he can do his lay on top of you and not inflict any damage. 

The worst part of all of this is when he loses, everyone that rides his dick will say he was supposed to lose. He will spew the same BS he said at the end of the last fight, he won't even apologize for being a dis-respectable little cunt. I want blood,broken bones, and a comatose chael sonnen on saturday.


----------



## Rmx820

nazzac said:


> Chael Sonnen: "I fight like Jon Jones"
> 
> No you don't. Jon Jones finished opponents. His ground and pound actually does a lot of damage. Jon Jones is a better standup fighter. Jon Jones got a long reach.
> 
> Jon Jones would destroy you so shut up


Maybe if you add more anger to your text he'll read it.


----------



## StarJupes

Myers said:


> I liked how Sonnen talked shit on Forrest Griffin in the countdown show, and yet even Forrest submitted him in a fight. Here's a fun fact, out of Sonnens *11* losses, 8 have been by submission. Of those eight submissions, four have been by triangle choke. He has also failed to make weight in a title fight, and he has failed a drug test in a title fight.
> 
> He is a prick who hides behind a character that he uses to hype a fight. Everything he has said about fighters, their families, thier countries, is deplorable. He is not a good MMA fighter, he can't finish fights, he can't defend submissions, all he can do his lay on top of you and not inflict any damage.
> 
> The worst part of all of this is when he loses, everyone that rides his dick will say he was supposed to lose. He will spew the same BS he said at the end of the last fight, he won't even apologize for being a dis-respectable little cunt. I want blood,broken bones, and a comatose chael sonnen on saturday.


tbf unless I'm thinking of something else, wasn't this in WEC and the other guy that missed weight?


----------



## Ray

Chael must be laughing his ass off right now. He's the greatest troll in the world and all of you are falling for it. When it comes down to it, you guys are going to be making Chael a very rich man win or lose come UFC 148 because you're paying to see his ass kicked more then wanting to see Anderson win. And that's basically all Chael wanted to do from the start. Promote. Some people just take shit a bit too seriously. 




Myers said:


> I liked how Sonnen talked shit on Forrest Griffin in the countdown show, and yet even Forrest submitted him in a fight. Here's a fun fact, out of Sonnens 11 losses, 8 have been by submission. Of those eight submissions, four have been by triangle choke. *He has also failed to make weight in a title fight, and he has failed a drug test in a title fight.
> 
> He is a prick who hides behind a character that he uses to hype a fight. Everything he has said about fighters, their families, thier countries, is deplorable. He is not a good MMA fighter, he can't finish fights, he can't defend submissions, all he can do his lay on top of you and not inflict any damage. *
> 
> The worst part of all of this is when he loses, everyone that rides his dick will say he was supposed to lose. He will spew the same BS he said at the end of the last fight, he won't even apologize for being a dis-respectable little cunt. I want blood,broken bones, and a comatose chael sonnen on saturday.


I love Anderson Silva, but fans like you are making me hard to like him. Take it easy. If you obviously know that Sonnen is playing a fake character, then why the fuck are you getting angry about it? You say that you know that he's putting on an act, and then get mad in real life. Chill buddy. Take it easy. If you know he's fake, then there's no need getting mad over it right?

And to say that he's "not a good fighter" is just absurd. You don't get 27 wins in your career, nor whip Anderson Silva for 23 minutes without "being a good fighter". Also, him being a bad fighter must mean guys like Stann, Okami, Marquardt, and Bisping must be even WORSE fighters hey?

I don't get where you're going with the Forrest thing. You do realize that it was almost 10 years ago right? If you wanna play that card, then Anderson actually lost to Luiz Azeredo 12 years ago as well by a unanimous decision. Also, if you want to bash, get your facts right. It was his opponent that failed to make weight, and as a result, Cheal didn't win the title from Paulo Filiho despite beating him. 

*"All he can do his lay on top of you and not inflict any damage. "*

Seriously? Oh yeah, it's not like Marquardt got all bloodied up by the ground and pound of Chael Sonnen. And I'd also like to see you take 320 shots to the head and then talk to me. Just because Anderson wasn't bleeding or cut or bruised, doesn't mean he wasn't hurt.

Also, it's called strategy. Sonnen's not just gonna rush in there in do anything stupid. He's gonna do what he came to do by any means necessary of winning whether it be by crusing in the mount for 25 minutes or anything else. I really doubt he gives much of a fuck about whether me, you, or anyone else is booing him about it. He's gonna stick to wrestling and smother Silva for 25 minutes if he's able to. Will the fans boo if he does that? Sure. But I think you're forgetting that this is still a sport and the main-objective is WINNING. 

His TRT thing is a medical reason. If your that pissed about a guy not taking his medications, then I suggest you stop taking medications when you have a serious ailment too. It was Chaels fault in that he forgot to tell the CSAC beforehand, but there's a reason his sentence was reduced from 12 months to 6 months.


----------



## Rush

TRT is a fucking joke. Its the very definition of performance enhancing. If your body cannot produce enough testosterone then bad luck. retire and do something else. 

Just because someone is playing a character doesn't make it okay. To use an extreme example, someone close to you dies. I walk up to you at their funeral and call them a fucking slut and generally insult them. I'm just acting of course but you're going to sit there and take it? 

There are ways to hype a fight and then there is just being a moron. Chael falls into the latter category. His act is tired and stale. Its designed to get casuals excited about MMA, its embarrassing. I couldn't care less if its a good fight. I'll be quite happy if Anderson finishes him in 30 seconds. Just win, tell Sonnen to fuck off and move on.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> TRT is a fucking joke. Its the very definition of performance enhancing. If your body cannot produce enough testosterone then bad luck. retire and do something else.
> 
> Just because someone is playing a character doesn't make it okay. To use an extreme example, someone close to you dies. I walk up to you at their funeral and call them a fucking slut and generally insult them. I'm just acting of course but you're going to sit there and take it?
> 
> There are ways to hype a fight and then there is just being a moron. Chael falls into the latter category. His act is tired and stale. Its designed to get casuals excited about MMA, its embarrassing. I couldn't care less if its a good fight. I'll be quite happy if Anderson finishes him in 30 seconds. Just win, tell Sonnen to fuck off and move on.


You talk as if it were that easy. What kind of mentality is "bad luck, just move on?". You know what, in the future if you ever get Cancer or Aids or HIV, then bad luck to you. Guess you better just die and give up and move on. Also, next time someone tells you that you can't be whatever you wanted to be when you were young for whatever reason, guess you better just give up on that as well instead of trying to take the time to fix yourself so you can achieve your dream.

Chael was never as extreme as an example you gave. And even if he was or were to go that far, the only reason Chael is doing the trash talking is because he knows that 80 Million people in Brazil will probably pay to see Anderson possibly kick his ass. It's all business. In retrospect, the example you gave has no meaning behind it. It has no reason to exist. Chael however has a reason, and that's business. It's not like he makes fun of them for no reason. It's because he wants to make money.

Also, you maybe right about the 30 second knockout. Anderson looked fucking pissed at the weigh ins. I'm honestly expecting a Vitor Belfort like finish would like to see a good evenly matched up fight, but it's not like I can go change the course of events that Anderson is going to do to Chael.


----------



## Walls

Myers said:


> I liked how Sonnen talked shit on Forrest Griffin in the countdown show, and yet even Forrest submitted him in a fight. Here's a fun fact, out of Sonnens *11* losses, 8 have been by submission. Of those eight submissions, four have been by triangle choke. He has also failed to make weight in a title fight, and he has failed a drug test in a title fight.
> 
> He is a prick who hides behind a character that he uses to hype a fight. Everything he has said about fighters, their families, thier countries, is deplorable. He is not a good MMA fighter, he can't finish fights, he can't defend submissions, all he can do his lay on top of you and not inflict any damage.
> 
> The worst part of all of this is when he loses, everyone that rides his dick will say he was supposed to lose. He will spew the same BS he said at the end of the last fight, he won't even apologize for being a dis-respectable little cunt. I want blood,broken bones, and a comatose chael sonnen on saturday.



U mad bro?


I love all the shit Chael talks, and why shouldn't he talk shit? Look where it's taken him. I never get tired of hearing him talk, I always look forward to reading an interview with him or seeing a video interview. He never disappoints. I also love the way he fights, it's smart (minus his horrendous sub defense). Honestly, I wish Anderson would talk more shit. I loved it when he punked Maia at 112. He should have finished the fight, but it was still great. I loved what he said at the presser yesterday as well, despite my love for Chael. When you're that good, talk all the shit you want. It's far more entertaining.

And TRT absolutely is an performance enhancing drug. But I'm of the belief that athletes should be able to use steroids if they want to.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Rush said:


> TRT is a fucking joke. Its the very definition of performance enhancing. If your body cannot produce enough testosterone then bad luck. retire and do something else.


Sorry but that's BS. That's like saying that if an athlete suffers an injury that requires surgery then he should have the surgery but retire anyway - even if he is perfectly able to compete again. It's not 'messing with nature' as you seem to infer, it's just using medical advancements to keep your quality of life on the level. Obviously if someone was to abuse the medical advancements then that's a different story, but just like with other PED's it's regulated so that you can't get away with it.


----------



## Ray

"We could replace Ed Soares with an app I can download for $9.99"
"Don't answer yet Anderson, you've gotta pretend you don't understand" 

Whether you were a Chael Sonnen hater or lover, you had to laugh at those comments. They were both legendary :lmao


----------



## McQueen

:lmao thats pretty good.


----------



## -Mystery-

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Sorry but that's BS. That's like saying that if an athlete suffers an injury that requires surgery then he should have the surgery but retire anyway - even if he is perfectly able to compete again. It's not 'messing with nature' as you seem to infer, it's just using medical advancements to keep your quality of life on the level. Obviously if someone was to abuse the medical advancements then that's a different story, but just like with other PED's it's regulated so that you can't get away with it.


Your examples are not one in the same at all. Lol.


----------



## Walls

I don't even understand why TRT being a PED is even a debate. Guys with low testosterone take it and it boosts their levels so they can compete at a high level. That's the definition of a PED.


----------



## T-C

The world will be a better place once Chael has the belt.


----------



## Walls

The world is already a better place because Chael Sonnen is on it. Even if he loses on Saturday, I'll still look at him the same as I do today.


----------



## T-C

That's nice and all but the party at my house will explode if he wins.


----------



## StarJupes

i can become a fan of his if he wins, then i'll know he's the real deal. but he wont and it's a shame. the end.


----------



## Walls

How is he not the real deal? Even though he lost against Silva the first time, he still beat him down worse than everyone else he faced combined. That makes him real enough.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Hope Chael Wins.

Should be a great show tomorrow but the main event is utterly predictable with Silva destroying Chael, hope I'm wrong.


----------



## T-C

What a man


----------



## KingJames23

Really pulling for Chael, but i've been feeling increasingly pessimistic about it over the last week and think Silva's going to finish it early.

Pray i'm wrong, would like nothing more than to see him demolish Silva and defend the belt against Munoz, Bisping, Belcher etc. 

Going to be a nerve wracking watch, even if Sonnen starts well and takes him to ground, i'll be thinking in the back of my mind Silva is going to pull off another sub, or KO at the start of the next round/when it's stood up.

Perhaps Sonnen will shock the world and win via a flying scissor heel hook, Ryo Chonan style, straight off the bat :mark:


----------



## Nightmare_SE

psx71 said:


> Here's an interesting stat I found. Anderson Silva has fought 14 fights in the UFC. Out of those 14 people Silva fought, only 2 have been high level wrestlers, Dan Henderson and Chael Sonnen. The 5 rounds he fought with Sonnen, and the 2 rounds he fought with Dan Henderson were both eventually controlled by the wrestler.
> 
> For example, out of the 5 rounds that Sonnen went with Silva, he easily won 4. And of the two he fought with Henderson, Henderson won the first one. Of course, Silva eventually finished both fights, but I still think it's interesting that Silva has fought only 2 high level wrestlers and had quite a bit of trouble with both of them.


You're forgetting Nate Marquardt, who got beat in the first round.



psx71 said:


> You talk as if it were that easy. What kind of mentality is "bad luck, just move on?". You know what, in the future if you ever get Cancer or Aids or HIV, then bad luck to you. Guess you better just die and give up and move on. Also, next time someone tells you that you can't be whatever you wanted to be when you were young for whatever reason, guess you better just give up on that as well instead of trying to take the time to fix yourself so you can achieve your dream.


It is that easy, if you can't compete naturally, then you can't compete, its really that simple. If I have naturally low testosterone, or AIDs, or whatever then I can't be fighter, life isn't fair.

And before anyone says its to level the playing field (which can't be possible unless all fighters were to have the same testosterone levels) then I guess we better give fighters lifts and arm extensions when fighting Jon Jones or other tall guys with long reach to level the playing field.


----------



## Walls

T-C said:


> What a man



:lmao


----------



## Rush

psx71 said:


> You talk as if it were that easy. What kind of mentality is "bad luck, just move on?". You know what, in the future if you ever get Cancer or Aids or HIV, then bad luck to you. Guess you better just die and give up and move on. Also, next time someone tells you that you can't be whatever you wanted to be when you were young for whatever reason, guess you better just give up on that as well instead of trying to take the time to fix yourself so you can achieve your dream.





AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Sorry but that's BS. That's like saying that if an athlete suffers an injury that requires surgery then he should have the surgery but retire anyway - even if he is perfectly able to compete again. It's not 'messing with nature' as you seem to infer, it's just using medical advancements to keep your quality of life on the level. Obviously if someone was to abuse the medical advancements then that's a different story, but just like with other PED's it's regulated so that you can't get away with it.


:lmao you guys are absolute morons. Thanks for proving that no one should listen to your asinine opinions. There's also the fact that you don't believe Chael was performance enhancing before the first fight, normal ranges are 1:1 test to epi and Sonnen absolutely smashed through that. His levels were on a Overeem level. 

If a fighter got AIDS then yes they're retiring, if fighter got cancer yes their career is likely over. What is your point? Thats its hard to move on? Of course it is but you cannot use performance enhancing drugs to stay relevant in a sport. Thats just not on.

Comparing it to getting surgery, are you a fucking retard? Having low testosterone has no adverse medical effects in the sense that a broken arm/leg/skull etc has. TRT is using performance enhancing drugs to gain an advantage. Look at Marquardt, used TRT, had all that signed off by doctors and whatnot. Now competes without using it. Its a scam designed to gain a legal doping advantage.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, I looked at what they put and was going to put something similar to what you just said but I couldn't be bothered.


----------



## Myers

psx71 said:


> I love Anderson Silva, but fans like you are making me hard to like him. Take it easy. If you obviously know that Sonnen is playing a fake character, then why the fuck are you getting angry about it? You say that you know that he's putting on an act, and then get mad in real life. Chill buddy. Take it easy. If you know he's fake, then there's no need getting mad over it right?
> 
> And to say that he's "not a good fighter" is just absurd. You don't get 27 wins in your career, nor whip Anderson Silva for 23 minutes without "being a good fighter". Also, him being a bad fighter must mean guys like Stann, Okami, Marquardt, and Bisping must be even WORSE fighters hey?
> 
> I don't get where you're going with the Forrest thing. You do realize that it was almost 10 years ago right? If you wanna play that card, then Anderson actually lost to Luiz Azeredo 12 years ago as well by a unanimous decision. Also, if you want to bash, get your facts right. It was his opponent that failed to make weight, and as a result, Cheal didn't win the title from Paulo Filiho despite beating him.


Fans like me? What have I said that to offend you that it's hard to be a Silva fan. I said that Sonnen isn't a good MMA fighter, he's a very good wrestler who can take you down and throw punches with nothing behind it. MMA is a sport to me, it's no different then a die hard fan of soccer,football,basketball or whatever sport people follow. I have followed Anderson Silva since the day I saw him take off Carlos Newtons head in Pride. So when some jack-off talks shit on his country, his camp, and his family, but hides behind a persona just to get away with it. I want to see his ass get beat. 

Talking trash doesn't bother me. Guys like Evans,Rampage,Bisping, and Jones talk there way through fights, but they don't attack families or their cultures. Once saturday comes and Sonnen loses he'll just say he was selling the fight and he didn't mean any of it. If any professional from any sport attacked a persons family, friends or country of origin on national television, he would panned by every media outlet. 


If sonnen wins, I'll be the first to give credit where it's due. Let's just see if he can stay focused for the whole fight and not get caught in a submission again.


----------



## Walls

One thing that's always funny to me that I'm currently thinking about based off of what Myers said about Chael being able to hit you with nothing behind it is that realistically, go take some of Chael's shots while he's on top and then tell me there is nothing behind them. And saying he's a shitty MMA fighter is laughable.


----------



## Rush

As i said earlier, its all relative and in an MMA context Sonnen has no power. Now if he hit me he would knock me out for sure but i'm not a professional fighter. If Sonnen is going to win he's going to grapplefuck Silva for 5 rounds (which he is very capable of doing), without making any mistakes or leaving any openings for submissions (something he simply won't do).


----------



## nazzac

Chael trash talking would actually be good if it felt natural. His talking just feels so damn scripted, and like he been thinking of it for hours prior to saying it.

People like Ali's trash talk because it was very natural, or at least felt natural. Not scripted like Fail Sonnen


----------



## Walls

Rogan had Josh Barnett on the podcast recently and it was fucking awesome, best one in awhile. Another off topic thing, I've changed my mind on Brittany Palmer. She's hot. She's grown on me slowly over time.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

That gangster promo is awesome.

Seriously stoked for this fight, this summer theres been the Euros where my country made it in for once (but not for long), Olympics where i actually know a competitor and some sweet holidays coming up but I think this fight may be the event im most looking forward too all summer.
Weird to think in a perfect world this would have happened 2 weeks ago in a brazilian soccer stadium.

Love to see Sonnen win purely for the entertainment the interviews will bring but I wont be too surprised or upset if Silva KOs or subs him early, the man does deserve his vengence for all the talk as well as a perfect career capping off moment.


----------



## Lm2

Rush said:


> As i said earlier, its all relative and in an MMA context Sonnen has no power. Now if he hit me he would knock me out for sure but i'm not a professional fighter. If Sonnen is going to win he's going to grapplefuck Silva for 5 rounds (which he is very capable of doing), without making any mistakes or leaving any openings for submissions (something he simply won't do).


i agree and disagree with this, sonnen has power just not KO power that we have seen, look at the okami and Marquart fights, they got hurt, they didn't get KO'ed but they were hurt badly so to say he has no power is deff not true, but i agree i dont see him Knocking out silva, i think if chael plays it smart he will hit him and go for take downs, switching levels and who knows maybe he could win by a stoppage but most likely it will be decision


----------



## Ray

Nightmare_SE said:


> You're forgetting Nate Marquardt, who got beat in the first round.
> 
> 
> It is that easy, if you can't compete naturally, then you can't compete, its really that simple. If I have naturally low testosterone, or AIDs, or whatever then I can't be fighter, life isn't fair.
> 
> And before anyone says its to level the playing field (which can't be possible unless all fighters were to have the same testosterone levels) then I guess we better give fighters lifts and arm extensions when fighting Jon Jones or other tall guys with long reach to level the playing field.





Rush said:


> :lmao you guys are absolute morons. Thanks for proving that no one should listen to your asinine opinions. There's also the fact that you don't believe Chael was performance enhancing before the first fight, normal ranges are 1:1 test to epi and Sonnen absolutely smashed through that. His levels were on a Overeem level.
> 
> If a fighter got AIDS then yes they're retiring, if fighter got cancer yes their career is likely over. What is your point? Thats its hard to move on? Of course it is but you cannot use performance enhancing drugs to stay relevant in a sport. Thats just not on.


Nate Marquardt isn't a pure wrestler, and he doesn't have any wrestling credentials. He started training MMA age 17, but he didn't wrestle beforehand. Therefore, he's not counted as a wrestler. 

I wasn't talking about the whole AIDS/Cancer/Sickness thing in context of being a fighter. I WAS saying that it fits into a different type of reply of Rush's statement where he said "Tough luck. If you don't have the testosterone to become a fighter, you should just give up." I was replying with saying that what Rush said is the same as someone getting Cancer, and not getting treatment because of "tough luck". It's the same as a doctor saying, "Hey, you just had a heart attack. We could fix you, but tough luck. Guess you better just move on and die". Also,

A) Why should Sonnen give up being a fighter when he can have normal TRT levels and keep fighting and make more money then doing any other gig?

B) There's a reason why the NSAC has APPROVED Sonnen's use of TRT and decreased his suspension in 2010 from a year to 6 months and that's because they knew Sonnen needed it for health reasons. If the TRT thing was actually that big of a deal, the suspension time wouldn't have budged. The only stupid and dumb thing that Sonnen did in this whole ordeal was forget to tell the CSAC about his treatment. Kizer and the NSAC admit to talking about Sonnens TRT and approving it beforehand, but the CSAC did not know beforehand. 

C) His testosterone levels seemed high, but in fact they were actually NORMAL. The ratio was only extremely high because his epitestosterone is also extremely low. If you don't understand, you better brush up on your middle school math. So in the end, it balanced out anyway.



Myers said:


> Fans like me? What have I said that to offend you that it's hard to be a Silva fan. I said that Sonnen isn't a good MMA fighter, he's a very good wrestler who can take you down and throw punches with nothing behind it. MMA is a sport to me, it's no different then a die hard fan of soccer,football,basketball or whatever sport people follow. I have followed Anderson Silva since the day I saw him take off Carlos Newtons head in Pride. So when some jack-off talks shit on his country, his camp, and his family, but hides behind a persona just to get away with it. I want to see his ass get beat.
> 
> Talking trash doesn't bother me. Guys like Evans,Rampage,Bisping, and Jones talk there way through fights, but they don't attack families or their cultures. Once saturday comes and Sonnen loses he'll just say he was selling the fight and he didn't mean any of it. If any professional from any sport attacked a persons family, friends or country of origin on national television, he would panned by every media outlet.
> 
> 
> If sonnen wins, I'll be the first to give credit where it's due. Let's just see if he can stay focused for the whole fight and not get caught in a submission again.


No fucking shit. It's MMA. You followed Anderson since PRIDE hey? Then I'm actually so surprised that you've been watching MMA for the last 9 years and still haven't gained the tolerance to adapt to all the trash talk that goes on all the time. If you can't handle the trash talk, then don't listen to it and just watch the fights. 

You just expect them to be goodie two shoes and say "Hey, I respect you, but I want to beat you for the title"? Right, cause that's going to do major in PPV revenues. Trash talking is always big buys. Plus, you should be thanking Chael Sonnen if you love MMA and Anderson so much. Silva is getting a guarenteed 8 mill in this fight, and MMA is getting major exposure right now. All thanks to a trash talker called Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Rush

psx71 said:


> I wasn't talking about the whole AIDS/Cancer/Sickness thing in context of being a fighter. I WAS saying that it fits into a different type of reply of Rush's statement where he said "Tough luck. If you don't have the testosterone to become a fighter, you should just give up." I was replying with saying that what Rush said is the same as someone getting Cancer, and not getting treatment because of "tough luck". It's the same as a doctor saying, "Hey, you just had a heart attack. We could fix you, but tough luck. Guess you better just move on and die".


Are you retarded? Seriously, because i don;t feel like ripping into someone who is mentally deficient. I said that if you have hypogonadism and need TRT then you cannot be a fighter and to move on. I didn't say do not get treated or anything daft like you claim. So how on earth is it the same as a doctor telling someone that they have cancer/myocardial infarct/stroke but move on and die? Seriously explain the thought process because you're not making any sense whatsoever you moron.



> A) Why should Sonnen give up being a fighter when he can have normal TRT levels and keep fighting and make more money then doing any other gig?


Because he has to use steroids to get to that 'natural level'. He has to use a performance enhancer. Thats why. 



> B) There's a reason why the NSAC has APPROVED Sonnen's use of TRT and decreased his suspension in 2010 from a year to 6 months and that's because they knew Sonnen needed it for health reasons. If the TRT thing was actually that big of a deal, the suspension time wouldn't have budged. The only stupid and dumb thing that Sonnen did in this whole ordeal was forget to tell the CSAC about his treatment. Kizer and the NSAC admit to talking about Sonnens TRT and approving it beforehand, but the CSAC did not know beforehand.


So what you're saying is that its okay to cheat? there's a reason why you have to clear it with the comission prior to fighting. Chael didn't. Thats the very definition of performance enhancing. 

Kizer never talked to Chael about him using TRT. Thats a blatent lie. 



> C) His testosterone levels seemed high, but in fact they were actually NORMAL. The ratio was only extremely high because his epitestosterone is also extremely low. If you don't understand, you better brush up on your middle school math. So in the end, it balanced out anyway.


I think your physiology knowledge isn't up to scratch mate. Yes, there's a reason why the ratio is so elevated. He has low testosterone, thus he has a low epitestosterone production. In normal people the level is 1:1, various doping agencies give alowances and the most anywhere is 6:1 test to epi ratio. Chael's was 16:1. Thats ridiculous. He had a ratio 16x the amount of a regular human and you don't consider it cheating? remarkable. Now, do you think he has 16x less testosterone than a regular person? The ratio is off the charts and the amount of testosterone would still be higher than regular.

Now to drop a little bit of knowledge about epitestosterone. Testosterone that is not synthesized within the organism or system does not affect levels of epitestosterone in the body. Its a proven, verifiable scietific fact. The ratio is extremely high because he is using PEDs to augment his lack of testosterone production. 

Now how did he develop hypogonadism in the first place? I'll leave this to a quote by Dr Johnny Benjamin



> Was Chael Sonnen a big time collegiate wrestler? Yes he was. I'm going to opine and say to you, there's no way in the world you get to the level of collegiate wrestling that Chael Sonnen was at, with hypogonadism. Let me explain to you why. Hypogonadism means that the testes did not produce enough testosterone for one to normally mature. He wasn't on TRT as a teenager. He became this big, muscled up monster and NCAA wrestler with hypogonadism? Hell no. The truth of the matter is, you could never get to that level, because you're not going to have the muscle mass and strength to get you there. They're going to run you over. Your body will not allow you to develop enough muscle and strength to compete at your size. If he has hypogonadism, it's from one thing, and one thing only, because he treated himself with steroids in the past, and wrecked his testes. That's it."


----------



## Ray

> Are you retarded? Seriously, because i don;t feel like ripping into someone who is mentally deficient. I said that if you have hypogonadism and need TRT then you cannot be a fighter and to move on. I didn't say do not get treated or anything daft like you claim. So how on earth is it the same as a doctor telling someone that they have cancer/myocardial infarct/stroke but move on and die? Seriously explain the thought process because you're not making any sense whatsoever you moron.





> If your body cannot produce enough testosterone *then bad luck. retire and do something else.*


I'm talking about the mentality. Someone dying is in NO WAY directly comparable to someone not being able to fight because of low testosterone, but just giving up and moving on without doing anything about it IS the same type of mentality. Especially when you CAN do something about it like Sonnen can. And I'm the idiot here when you didn't get what I was trying to say. 



> Because he has to use steroids to get to that 'natural level'. He has to use a performance enhancer. Thats why.


Again, why is it bad if he uses it to get to a *natural level*. Is there a difference between a person born with a normal level of testosterone, and a person whose born or has lower testosterone but uses TRT to get to a normal and natural level? And before you flip shit about the 16 to 1 ratio, read the entire post first. 




> So what you're saying is that its okay to cheat? there's a reason why you have to clear it with the comission prior to fighting. Chael didn't. Thats the very definition of performance enhancing.


No. I don't condemn cheating at all. What I AM saying is that there's nothing wrong with Sonnen using TRT to get back to his *normal* level ratio like you stated before. I'm getting the feeling that you condemn TRT in ALL cases no matter what, but that's definitely not the case. It's a medical treatment first, and a PED second. And it shouldn't even be considered as a PED in the first place if used correctly.



> Kizer never talked to Chael about him using TRT. Thats a blatent lie.


My bad. It was Sonnen's manager who did though, and Kizer admits to that. 



> I think your physiology knowledge isn't up to scratch mate. Yes, there's a reason why the ratio is so elevated. He has low testosterone, thus he has a low epitestosterone production. In normal people the level is 1:1, various doping agencies give alowances and the most anywhere is 6:1 test to epi ratio. Chael's was 16:1. Thats ridiculous. He had a ratio 16x the amount of a regular human and you don't consider it cheating? remarkable. Now, do you think he has 16x less testosterone than a regular person? The ratio is off the charts and the amount of testosterone would still be higher than regular.
> 
> Now to drop a little bit of knowledge about epitestosterone. Testosterone that is not synthesized within the organism or system does not affect levels of epitestosterone in the body. Its a proven, verifiable scietific fact. The ratio is extremely high because he is using PEDs to augment his lack of testosterone production.


Here's where I'll agree with you. Sonnen using TRT to get back to normal ratios for his body comparable to everyone else is fine, but 16:1 was FAR too much, and it's definitely cheating. What I'm trying to say is, there's is NOTHING wrong with Sonnen using TRT as long as he uses it to get back to his bodies normal level. I never EVER said that Sonnen having a 16:1 ratio is fine because that's definitely cheating, but Sonnen using TRT to get back to normal levels is fine, all of course comparative to a normal man 1:1 ratio. I'm not a doctor, but I belive that makes enough sense. Unless my physiology is still off there in which case, all the power to you. 



> Now how did he develop hypogonadism in the first place? I'll leave this to a quote by Dr Johnny Benjamin


A doctor who to my knowledge, never examined Sonnen before and is just purely speculating. There's probably a million other ways to get Hypogonadism besides steroids, and just because it's the most common, doesn't mean it's how it happened. If you want to give me such an unreliable source in this doctor claiming something, then I'll also counter with a quote by an unreliable source in Chael Sonnen



> I have never done steroids.


----------



## Rush

psx71 said:


> I'm talking about the mentality. Someone dying is in NO WAY directly comparable to someone not being able to fight because of low testosterone, but just giving up and moving on without doing anything about it IS the same type of mentality. Especially when you CAN do something about it like Sonnen can. And I'm the idiot here when you didn't get what I was trying to say.


No it isn't. One is talking about a life and a treatment for a life threatening condition, the other is a career, and a non life threatening condition. He can get the treatment but it means no fighting. Just like if you have a heart condtion and you're a skydiving insturctor it means pick another career path.

Its like me saying, you know what i'd really love to do? Play basketball in the NBA. But i naturally stopped growing at a height of 5'9, so i'm just going to get some shoes with super springs in them (i know this isn't possible, just making a point) so i can jump high and its all good. Right?

If you naturally stop producing enough testosterone then fair play, go get that sorted. If you want to fight then you shouldn't be using drugs to augment your body like that. Now, bearing in mind PED use is rampant in the sport its not a great point, but using TRT is the same as using PEDs. 



> Again, why is it bad if he uses it to get to a *natural level*. Is there a difference between a person born with a normal level of testosterone, and a person whose born or has lower testosterone but uses TRT to get to a normal and natural level? And before you flip shit about the 16 to 1 ratio, read the entire post first.


Yes there is. Athletic competition in essence is about who can run, jump, swim, bike etc faster, higher, better than your opponant. Now if you're born with low testosterone then too bad. Its a genetic fault but that doesn't mean you should be allowed to compete while using a performance enhancer.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> Yes there is. Athletic competition in essence is about who can run, jump, swim, bike etc faster, higher, better than your opponant. Now if you're born with low testosterone then too bad. Its a genetic fault but that doesn't mean you should be allowed to compete while using a performance enhancer.


Sorry, but if that's the case, then that's extremely stupid. 

Going back to your basketball example, if a guy is 5'9 but is permitted to get a operation or procedure that can raise his height (I know it's not possible but for the sake of examples let's say it is), then there is nothing wrong with that. Also, the person who got his height increased is doing nothing but levelling the playing field between him and other tall players. 

Why the hell shouldn't he if he's allowed to and can? He still will have to work extremely hard to become a good player. It's not like that person will magically become better at ball just because his height increased. It changes nothing, and if anything, it levels the playing field.

And also, if the other 5'9 people who want to play basketball but can't because of their height don't like it, then too bad for them. If they want to play basketball and can't, then do something about it instead of just giving up and "choosing another career path". Especially when there's a pretty little obvious solution in the from of an operation/procedure right in front of you that the other 5'9 player took.

And if the tall people playing basketball don't like it, they shouldn't be complaining. They have no right to deny another person to be "normal" like they are, no matter how that person gets to doing it. 

/metaphor and comparison 

Sonnen's allowed his TRT, and if it was CHEATING to get back to normal levels for Sonnen, I'm sure either Kizer, the NSAC in general, Dana White, and hell, millions of other people would be making more of an outrage and fuss over this. So far, you are the only person I know whose making a big deal out of this whole TRT thing. If it was that big of a deal, then more people then you would have recognized it.


----------



## Noel

Big news for English MMA fans. Tom "Kong" Watson was just finally signed by the UFC and is going to make his debut on UFC Fuel 5 against Brad Tavares. For anyone who doesn't follow the scene here in the UK, Watson is widely regarded as one of the top 3 mixed martial artists hailing from the UK.


----------



## Ray

Wonderwall said:


> Big news for English MMA fans. Tom "Kong" Watson was just finally signed by the UFC and is going to make his debut on UFC Fuel 5 against Brad Tavares. For anyone who doesn't follow the scene here in the UK, Watson is widely regarded as one of the top 3 mixed martial artists hailing from the UK.


He apparently trains at Tristar with Zahabi. That alone makes him a threat. Good sign by the UFC and looking forward to him making his debut.

Chael was just on SportsCentre and said that he's at 205 lbs right now. Don't think he realizes that the weigh-in are tomorrow...

I sure as hell hope he doesn't use the "bad weight cut" excuse if he loses. In fact, he shouldn't be using any excuse if he loses decisively Saturday. Anyways, hope that's 20 pounds of water weight and he can let it go tomorrow.

Also,


----------



## Noel

I didn't hear the interview so I can't be certain but I'm 90% sure Chael would've been trolling. There's no way in hell did Chael look 205 when he stood off against Anderson at the press conference.


----------



## StarJupes

psx71 said:


> Sorry, but if that's the case, then that's extremely stupid.
> 
> *Going back to your basketball example, if a guy is 5'9 but is permitted to get a operation or procedure that can raise his height (I know it's not possible but for the sake of examples let's say it is), then there is nothing wrong with that.* Also, the person who got his height increased is doing nothing but levelling the playing field between him and other tall players.
> 
> Why the hell shouldn't he if he's allowed to and can? He still will have to work extremely hard to become a good player. It's not like that person will magically become better at ball just because his height increased. It changes nothing, and if anything, it levels the playing field.
> 
> And also, if the other 5'9 people who want to play basketball but can't because of their height don't like it, then too bad for them. If they want to play basketball and can't, then do something about it instead of just giving up and "choosing another career path". Especially when there's a pretty little obvious solution in the from of an operation/procedure right in front of you that the other 5'9 player took.
> 
> And if the tall people playing basketball don't like it, they shouldn't be complaining. They have no right to deny another person to be "normal" like they are, no matter how that person gets to doing it.
> 
> /metaphor and comparison
> 
> Sonnen's allowed his TRT, and if it was CHEATING to get back to normal levels for Sonnen, I'm sure either Kizer, the NSAC in general, Dana White, and hell, millions of other people would be making more of an outrage and fuss over this. So far, you are the only person I know whose making a big deal out of this whole TRT thing. If it was that big of a deal, then more people then you would have recognized it.


For the reason it's not really possible is the same reason why you can't use that example. fuck you're stupid.


----------



## Ray

Waratah said:


> For the reason it's not really possible is the same reason why you can't use that example. fuck you're stupid.


I'm judging you're not blind and can read just fine. In that case, your just extremely fucking dumb for not reading the brackets after that, which I obviously put there for a reason and to make a statement. 



> *I know it's not possible but for the sake of examples let's say it is*


I mean, you must be EXTREMELY retarded to have to missed that part even though you bolded it in your initial reply to my quote. Besides, it's an example I was continuing from the other guy who also had something that wasn't possible. You know, if you wanna play that game.



Rush said:


> But i naturally stopped growing at a height of 5'9, so i'm just going to get some shoes with super springs in them (i know this isn't possible, just making a point) so i can jump high and its all good.


And also, if that was you're only reply to my fairly logical post, then you obviously didn't the get true message of what I was trying to say. And instead of that, you put out a really stupid response saying "hehehehe, u dum ass cause wat u mentioned isnt possible" and imply that it's because of that that my whole response becomes invalid. And I'm the dumb one here?


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Are you retarded? Seriously, because i don;t feel like ripping into someone who is mentally deficient. I said that if you have hypogonadism and need TRT then you cannot be a fighter and to move on. I didn't say do not get treated or anything daft like you claim. So how on earth is it the same as a doctor telling someone that they have cancer/myocardial infarct/stroke but move on and die? Seriously explain the thought process because you're not making any sense whatsoever you moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Because he has to use steroids to get to that 'natural level'. He has to use a performance enhancer. Thats why.
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is that its okay to cheat? there's a reason why you have to clear it with the comission prior to fighting. Chael didn't. Thats the very definition of performance enhancing.
> 
> Kizer never talked to Chael about him using TRT. Thats a blatent lie.
> 
> 
> 
> I think your physiology knowledge isn't up to scratch mate. Yes, there's a reason why the ratio is so elevated. He has low testosterone, thus he has a low epitestosterone production. In normal people the level is 1:1, various doping agencies give alowances and the most anywhere is 6:1 test to epi ratio. Chael's was 16:1. Thats ridiculous. He had a ratio 16x the amount of a regular human and you don't consider it cheating? remarkable. Now, do you think he has 16x less testosterone than a regular person? The ratio is off the charts and the amount of testosterone would still be higher than regular.
> 
> Now to drop a little bit of knowledge about epitestosterone. Testosterone that is not synthesized within the organism or system does not affect levels of epitestosterone in the body. Its a proven, verifiable scietific fact. The ratio is extremely high because he is using PEDs to augment his lack of testosterone production.
> 
> *Now how did he develop hypogonadism in the first place? I'll leave this to a quote by Dr Johnny Benjamin*



He just seems like a hater. I believe Chael.


----------



## StarJupes

psx71 said:


> I'm judging you're not blind and can read just fine. In that case, your just extremely fucking dumb for not reading the brackets after that, which I obviously put there for a reason and to make a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, you must be EXTREMELY retarded to have to missed that part even though you bolded it in your initial reply to my quote. Besides, it's an example I was continuing from the other guy who also had something that wasn't possible. You know, if you wanna play that game.
> 
> 
> 
> And also, if that was you're only reply to my fairly logical post, then you obviously didn't the get true message of what I was trying to say. And instead of that, you put out a really stupid response saying "hehehehe, u dum ass cause wat u mentioned isnt possible". I'm the dumb one here?


'For the sake lets say it is'. No you cannot use that example because it isn't a real example and so isn't really saying anything. Use a real example, just not some random, unrealistic one.


----------



## Ray

Waratah said:


> 'For the sake lets say it is'. No you cannot use that example because it isn't a real example and so isn't really saying anything. Use a real example, just not some random, unrealistic one.


Jesus fucking christ. You're act is so weak fpalm


----------



## Nightmare_SE

psx71 said:


> Nate Marquardt isn't a pure wrestler, and he doesn't have any wrestling credentials. He started training MMA age 17, but he didn't wrestle beforehand. Therefore, he's not counted as a wrestler.
> 
> I wasn't talking about the whole AIDS/Cancer/Sickness thing in context of being a fighter. I WAS saying that it fits into a different type of reply of Rush's statement where he said "Tough luck. If you don't have the testosterone to become a fighter, you should just give up." I was replying with saying that what Rush said is the same as someone getting Cancer, and not getting treatment because of "tough luck". It's the same as a doctor saying, "Hey, you just had a heart attack. We could fix you, but tough luck. Guess you better just move on and die". Also,
> 
> A) Why should Sonnen give up being a fighter when he can have normal TRT levels and keep fighting and make more money then doing any other gig?
> 
> B) There's a reason why the NSAC has APPROVED Sonnen's use of TRT and decreased his suspension in 2010 from a year to 6 months and that's because they knew Sonnen needed it for health reasons. If the TRT thing was actually that big of a deal, the suspension time wouldn't have budged. The only stupid and dumb thing that Sonnen did in this whole ordeal was forget to tell the CSAC about his treatment. Kizer and the NSAC admit to talking about Sonnens TRT and approving it beforehand, but the CSAC did not know beforehand.
> 
> C) His testosterone levels seemed high, but in fact they were actually NORMAL. The ratio was only extremely high because his epitestosterone is also extremely low. If you don't understand, you better brush up on your middle school math. So in the end, it balanced out anyway.


So I guess GSP isn't a wrestler either. 


The problem isn't with Sonnen in particular, its the commissions. TRT shouldn't be allowed. NSAC is completely incompetent, these are the same people who back in December didn't know Alistair Overeem was a heavyweight. I actually caught Chael's last hearing (while I was waiting for Diaz's hearing, which lasted for hours...), and no Chael wasn't approved for his first fight against Anderson, even Chael admits now that he didn't properly disclose, nor did he know how to disclose.

His levels were normal? Based on what? He never took a blood test, *his* doctor said he was within normal levels, fact of the matter is, with a 16.9:1 ratio, without TRT he would of not only been dead but far beneath hypogonadism, as well as testicular cancer for that matter. This also brings up another issue, how could someone with hypogonadism compete in MMA, as well as be an NCAA Division I All-American wrestler?



psx71 said:


> Again, why is it bad if he uses it to get to a natural level. Is there a difference between a person born with a normal level of testosterone, and a person whose born or has lower testosterone but uses TRT to get to a normal and natural level? And before you flip shit about the 16 to 1 ratio, read the entire post first.


How about all the other older fighters who aren't on TRT, look at Rampage, lets say hypothetically without TRT he already has more testosterone than Machida who's the same age as him, now all of sudden Machida is at a serious disadvantage, or look at Dan Henderson, despite his age, he probably has higher testosterone than all his younger opponents who are in their 30s because of TRT.


----------



## Ray

Well, I was having my doubts whether Chael may have actually hated Silva and there was legit heat, but it is for sure all an act. I suspected from the beginning it might have been, but there was always doubt. It's confirmed now though. 



> By Jamie McAllister
> Vinny Magalhães in an an interview with TATAME.
> 
> The ADCC Champion was recruited by Chael Sonnen in order to develop Sonnen’s Jiu-Jitsu skills for the rematch with Anderson Silva at UFC 148.
> 
> Magalhães admits he has received a lot of criticism from his fellow Brazilians for helping Sonnen. He also said in his current situation with no fights lined up the offer was too good financially and professionally to turn down.
> 
> “Things got ugly because I’m training Chael and he says many things about Brazil, much bullshit, but it’s my profession. I can’t deny things just because people will get bothered by it. I listed a bunch of reasons, financial reasons are the biggest one is about my family and the fact I won’t fight for a year.”
> *
> Sonnen is known for his trash talking but Magalhães witnessed another side and had nothing bad to say about The American Gangster. He states that Sonnen told him it was all about ticket sales and even apologized to him.*
> 
> “Man, he might be bipolar but I’ve only met nice Chael. It’s quite the opposite. He told me it’s all about advertizing, to sell the fight and he does something nobody in the sport does. The first time I talked to him about this fight he apologized and said: “sorry, but I have to sell 800 thousand”, so it’s nothing personal.”
> 
> When asked about his predictions for the fight Magalhães predicted a win for Sonnen and thinks he may even submit Anderson this time around.
> 
> “Man, it’s not only because I trained with him, but I believe he has a hard style for Anderson to defeat.”
> 
> “I believe it will go the same way as the first one did: Chael taking him down and controlling him from the top. If he believes in his game, I believe he can submit Anderson this time. Now, if he doesn’t submit him, he’s gonna win via points.”
> 
> When asked if he would be cornering Sonnen at UFC 148 Magalhães admitted he would prefer not to.
> 
> “No. I don’t think so.”
> 
> “I’d rather not be in his corner so I wouldn’t get involved in all this Anderson thing. I rather not get involved.”


From a Brazillian himself. And in the prediction video I posted above, Chad Mendes also said there's the marketing Chael, and then there's the good side of Chael who's a really cool guy.


----------



## Ray

Nightmare_SE said:


> So I guess GSP isn't a wrestler either.
> 
> 
> The problem isn't with Sonnen in particular, its the commissions. TRT shouldn't be allowed. NSAC is completely incompetent, these are the same people who back in December didn't know Alistair Overeem was a heavyweight. I actually caught Chael's last hearing (while I was waiting for Diaz's hearing, which lasted for hours...), and no Chael wasn't approved for his first fight against Anderson, even Chael admits now that he didn't properly disclose, nor did he know how to disclose.
> 
> His levels were normal? Based on what? He never took a blood test, *his* doctor said he was within normal levels, fact of the matter is, with a 16.9:1 ratio, without TRT he would of not only been dead but far beneath hypogonadism, as well as testicular cancer for that matter. This also brings up another issue, how could someone with hypogonadism compete in MMA, as well as be an NCAA Division I All-American wrestler?
> 
> 
> How about all the other older fighters who aren't on TRT, look at Rampage, lets say hypothetically without TRT he already has more testosterone than Machida who's the same age as him, now all of sudden Machida is at a serious disadvantage, or look at Dan Henderson, despite his age, he probably has higher testosterone than all his younger opponents who are in their 30s because of TRT.


I really don't get the comparison between Marquardt and GSP. GSP is 1000 times better then Marquardt in wrestling, while Marquardt is average in wrestling. That's the point I was trying to get across. Marquardt wasn't really known for his wrestling like Dan Henderson and Chael Sonnen or GSP are and Marquardt isn't really a "wrestler" when he's sub par in the ground game. I guess I may have misworded what I wanted to say before. 

And as for your second paragraph, I don't know what you're trying to say. Aren't you basically reiterating what I said at first? Chael needs TRT to get to normal level testosterone to compete, and to stay healthy. I believe his levels were normal in comparison to his epitestosterone. And even if they weren't, I'm not PROMOTING EVERY fighter using TRT to have 17:1 type or over a 6:1 ratio. Only if you have *extremely* low T/E levels then a normal person or a medical condition like hypogodism, in which case, it's perfectly fine to get up to NORMAL levels in order to compete. Nothing over a 1:1 or another accepted level of ratio. It's not cheating. It's levelling the playing field for that one guy a bit. He still has to work as hard as the guy he's fighting to beat him. You guys are acting as if TRT will give this one guy magical powers and have him become a monster and smash building down the grond. It can happen if your WAY over leveled, but it won't if you under the normal ratio. I really don't mind TRT as long as it's used correctly, and even if the fighters that I DESPISE so much in my gut were to use it cause they have a T/E ratio condition or hypogodism, then I really wouldn't mind. They're doing it for a reason.

To my knowledge, Machida or Rampage don't really have some kind of problem with their T/E ratio, or hypogodism now do they? As long as their onto par with or above average levels, then there's no needs to take TRT.


----------



## StarJupes

psx71 said:


> Jesus fucking christ. *You're* act is so weak fpalm


no son, your insane suggestion that testosterone is fair and comparing it to someone getting an operation to increase their height (btw wtf) as being pretty much the same thing is weak. just don't argue the point if you can't use a real example.


----------



## Ray

Waratah said:


> no son, your insane suggestion that testosterone is fair and comparing it to someone getting an operation to increase their height (btw wtf) as being pretty much the same thing is weak. just don't argue the point if you can't use a real example.


And your stupid characteristic of not reading is just as insane.

*READ*

TRT is fine as long as it's used to get to a NORMAL ration. To a 1:1 type thing. Not to a 17:1 ratio. It was never supposed to be like that. There's is NO advantage for the fighter using TRT over another person with normal ratios if he goes up to a 1:1 level. In fact, he might still be at a disadvantage still DESPITE using TRT, so I really don't know what you're talking about.

And just the fact that you think that I'm comparing using TRT to that whole height example DIRECTLY is making me feel bad for you. There's a message behind that statement. It was an EXAMPLE. And if you don't get it, then I suggest you click here and brush up on some topics, and come back when your done.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+understand+and+read+english+properly


----------



## Walls

I'm all in favor of TRT and steroids for that matter. I don't want to see behind the curtain, I just want to see them perform. TRT and steroids are the natural progression in medicine. Barry Bonds took roids and he looks like he's 35 and that's a bad thing? Back in the late 90's baseball caught on fire again due to the home run race between Sosa and Mguire and both those dudes were jacked up but no one cared because it was so damn exciting. I look at TRT and steroids in MMA the exact same way. It's going to get even more weird in the future when myostat inhibitor's get introduced and we can start to jump over fucking buildings (being dramatic with that, obviously). I look at it like that guy who is taking roids is willing to go that much deeper than the other guy. He's using modern medicine to enhance himself. I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

psx71 said:


> I really don't get the comparison between Marquardt and GSP. GSP is 1000 times better then Marquardt in wrestling, while Marquardt is average in wrestling. That's the point I was trying to get across. Marquardt wasn't really known for his wrestling like Dan Henderson and Chael Sonnen or GSP are and Marquardt isn't really a "wrestler" when he's sub par in the ground game. I guess I may have misworded what I wanted to say before.
> 
> And as for your second paragraph, I don't know what you're trying to say. Aren't you basically reiterating what I said at first? Chael needs TRT to get to normal level testosterone to compete, and to stay healthy. I believe his levels were normal in comparison to his epitestosterone. And even if they weren't, I'm not PROMOTING EVERY fighter using TRT to have 17:1 type or over a 6:1 ratio. Only if you have *extremely* low T/E levels then a normal person or a medical condition like hypogodism, in which case, it's perfectly fine to get up to NORMAL levels in order to compete. Nothing over a 1:1 or another accepted level of ratio. It's not cheating. It's levelling the playing field for that one guy a bit. He still has to work as hard as the guy he's fighting to beat him. You guys are acting as if TRT will give this one guy magical powers and have him become a monster and smash building down the grond. It can happen if your WAY over leveled, but it won't if you under the normal ratio. I really don't mind TRT as long as it's used correctly, and even if the fighters that I DESPISE so much in my gut were to use it cause they have a T/E ratio condition or hypogodism, then I really wouldn't mind. They're doing it for a reason.
> 
> To my knowledge, Machida or Rampage don't really have some kind of problem with their T/E ratio, or hypogodism now do they? As long as their onto par with or above average levels, then there's no needs to take TRT.


I mentioned GSP because of his lack of a wrestling background yet having phenomenal MMA wrestling, based on what you said previously then GSP couldn't be considered a wrestler. And I disagree with Nate having average wrestling, hell I would say Dan Henderson despite his background is pretty average, especially considering he got taken down and dominated by Jake Shields for 4 rounds. As a matter of fact, I can't recall Hendo having good TDD at all, I guess if we go way back to when he was "Decision Dan" then yeah he was a good wrestler. The "ground game" has little to do with wrestling, most wrestlers don't have catch wrestling backgrounds and instead just train BJJ.


What I was saying was, I don't see any evidence to suggest he was at normal levels with that ratio, and I do not see how it is humanly possible for him to have been at normal levels with that ratio. The ratio is simply too high. It would put his 1:1 testosterone levels far below 100ng. All this bullshit is the damn commissions fault, how can they not blood test fighters? Cheap bastards...

Yes actually it is cheating, its simply legal in MMA, unlike most sports, hell its not even legal in the WWE... WWE with their "smokescreen" drug policy. MMA's drug testing makes the WWE look like WADA.

Rampage has low testosterone (I think he said he was in the early 300s off the top of my head), so he's on TRT now, getting the absolute max that he can get for his age, as a matter of fact he tried to get more but his doctor said he wasn't allowed because of his age, but anyways as I was trying to explain, it doesn't "level the playing field", thats only possible if *EVERYONE* is on TRT.

And even then if you have a guy who naturally has high testosterone (like Chris Hero... allegedly) then the playing field can not ever be leveled, nor should it, its a natural advantage, if you're at a natural disadvantage well tough shit, I mean Rashad is a short LHW, should he be able to wear lifts to level the playing field? NO. Brendan Schaub has a glass chin, should he get to wear head gear to level the playing field? NO. Jake Ellenberger has one punch knockout power, should his opponents be allowed to use baseball bats to level the playing field? No, the playing field is not meant to be level.



Walls said:


> I'm all in favor of TRT and steroids for that matter. I don't want to see behind the curtain, I just want to see them perform. TRT and steroids are the natural progression in medicine. Barry Bonds took roids and he looks like he's 35 and that's a bad thing? Back in the late 90's baseball caught on fire again due to the home run race between Sosa and Mguire and both those dudes were jacked up but no one cared because it was so damn exciting. I look at TRT and steroids in MMA the exact same way. It's going to get even more weird in the future when myostat inhibitor's get introduced and we can start to jump over fucking buildings (being dramatic with that, obviously). I look at it like that guy who is taking roids is willing to go that much deeper than the other guy. He's using modern medicine to enhance himself. I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Dub

Walls said:


> I'm all in favor of TRT and steroids for that matter. I don't want to see behind the curtain, I just want to see them perform. TRT and steroids are the natural progression in medicine. Barry Bonds took roids and he looks like he's 35 and that's a bad thing? Back in the late 90's baseball caught on fire again due to the home run race between Sosa and Mguire and both those dudes were jacked up but no one cared because it was so damn exciting. I look at TRT and steroids in MMA the exact same way. It's going to get even more weird in the future when myostat inhibitor's get introduced and we can start to jump over fucking buildings (being dramatic with that, obviously). I look at it like that guy who is taking roids is willing to go that much deeper than the other guy. He's using modern medicine to enhance himself. I see nothing wrong with that.


Yeah im sure Bonds doesn't regret taking them. He only ruined his legacy, is on trial for perjury and not to mention dealing with the severe back acne and balls reduction he has to deal with because of the roids.


----------



## Rush

psx you really do not understand physiology do you? Chael will never have a 1:1 ratio using TRT. Its physically impossible. Testosterone that is not synthesized within the organism or system does not affect levels of epitestosterone in the body. So to use an example to illustrate this for you and these numbers aren't accurate or anything but say you produce 1mg testosterone in your body then you'll produce about 1mg epi. Now say you add 5mg from an anabolic steroid or testosterone from another source then you will have 6mg of testosterone but still only have 1mg epitestosterone. 

Oh and did you say Marquardt has a sub par ground game? are you fucking serious? Yeah the dude who has a few blackk belts and 15 wins via submission has no ground game :kobe


----------



## nazzac

Less than 2 days until fight time. Weigh in may be interesting tonight.


----------



## Myers

Weigh-ins will be epic. 20 pounds in 24 hours is a tough cut for anyone, but guys like GSP and Henderson do it flawlessly so I'm sure Chael won't have a problem. 

I hope the PPV buys are very high. I feel that the UFC has been stagnant for about a year now, and hopefully the card is very good with many eyes watching it.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> psx you really do not understand physiology do you? Chael will never have a 1:1 ratio using TRT. Its physically impossible. Testosterone that is not synthesized within the organism or system does not affect levels of epitestosterone in the body. So to use an example to illustrate this for you and these numbers aren't accurate or anything but say you produce 1mg testosterone in your body then you'll produce about 1mg epi. Now say you add 5mg from an anabolic steroid or testosterone from another source then you will have 6mg of testosterone but still only have 1mg epitestosterone.
> 
> Oh and did you say Marquardt has a sub par ground game? are you fucking serious? Yeah the dude who has a few blackk belts and 15 wins via submission has no ground game :kobe


I'm not a doctor, and like I said before, I might have been off with my physiology. Nor am I the type of guy who understands this kind of stuff. I still hold on to the belief that Sonnen using TRT is completely fine and fair because of his hypogodism. There's a reason the NSAC is allowing it, and there's a reason it is legel for Cheal to use. That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it. And if it isn't yours, I'm completely fine. I'm not like most Sonnen fans where they completely try to smother you until you change your opinion. My only purpose was to inform that Chael using TRT is nothing wrong. And if you don't believe that, that's fine. 

Again, my bad. Marquardt is a talented BJJ practitioner, there's no doubt about that, but when I meant "ground game" I was strictly talking about wrestling. Mistake on my part as I should have cleared that up. BJJ and wrestling are two different things. Just because one is good at BJJ, doesn't mean he's good at wrestling. BJJ has more to do with positioning and submiting, while Wrestling is in essence staying on top while you smother your opponent and try to control the direction of the fight. Marquardt was never one of those guys. Sonnen, Hendo, and GSP are. And history showed us that Silva had trouble with both Sonnen and Hendo in their respective fights with him. 

Not trying to downplay Silva at ALL, Anderson is one of the GOAT and is excellent in almost all aspects of the game, but Anderson's ability to handle wrestlers has only been tested twice by guys who are TRUE wrestlers. And in both cases, he had trouble with them. With Henderson, he lost the first round, and with Chael he lost the first 4 rounds. Of course, he finished both fights eventually, but just the fact that he's only decisively lost the only rounds of his career to Chael Sonnen and Henderson who are both high level wrestlers is interesting to say the least. 

Not saying that just because they are wrestlers, they will come out on top. Silva already proved that not to be true by defeating Chael and Hendo.


----------



## Rush

Hendo and Sonnen are big middleweights, Hendo now being a lght heavy. I'd say thats the bigger issue with him than the wrestling. GSP has world class wrestling but if GSP was fighting Silva i don't think he'd have the size to bully Silva in the cage. Chael is good enough to hold Silva down for 5 rounds. I don't think he is good enough to avoid getting subbed in those 5 rounds.


----------



## nazzac

Say Silva loses this fight (hopefully he wins), who goes p4p number 1? Jones or GSP


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> Hendo and Sonnen are big middleweights, Hendo now being a lght heavy. I'd say thats the bigger issue with him than the wrestling. GSP has world class wrestling but if GSP was fighting Silva i don't think he'd have the size to bully Silva in the cage. Chael is good enough to hold Silva down for 5 rounds. I don't think he is good enough to avoid getting subbed in those 5 rounds.


It also depends if Anderson moves down or GSP moves up. If Silva moves down to 170, I think GSP will have more of an advantage then if GSP was to move up. He'd be a pretty small sized middleweight I think, whereas Silva is a decent sized middleweight compared to others. And if Silva and GSP were to fight at MW, then Silva would definitely have the strength advantage.

Sonnens been working with Vinny Magalhães for his Sub defence who is a world class BJJ coach and practicioners. I won't say that Sonnen won't be caught in a submission tomorrow, but his training should (and hopefully will) translate into a better sub defense. Who knows though. Silva's a really dangerous black belt himself. 



nazzac said:


> Say Silva loses this fight (hopefully he wins), who goes p4p number 1? Jones or GSP


I think Jones would move up to #1 if Silva loses. GSP's been out of action for a while now, and the moment he was out with the ACL tear, he should have been taken down in the P4P list temporarily until he came back got another victory. GSP should be rated number 1 if Silva loses and if he beats Condit though.


----------



## The-Rock-Says

How's he keeping a straight face?


----------



## Nocturnal

Yesterday in an interview with Todd Grisham, Dana White said that if it was up to him TRT would be illegal.





@8M 57s
He claims if you didn't juice up early in your athletic career you won't need the stuff when you get older. I am not a doctor but there are studies linking head trauma to irregular hormone levels though. 




Myers said:


> Weigh-ins will be epic. 20 pounds in 24 hours is a tough cut for anyone, but guys like GSP and Henderson do it flawlessly so I'm sure Chael won't have a problem.
> 
> I hope the PPV buys are very high. I feel that the UFC has been stagnant for about a year now, and hopefully the card is very good with many eyes watching it.


Yeah I'm sure all of that weight is nearly gone now. 4 hours til weigh-ins.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Chael's Going to get destroyed in there. I'm holding hope that Chael Somehow wins, but it's looking bleak.


----------



## Ray

I'm sure Chael will do just fine. The only two things I'm worried about are Anderson catching Chael with a technique like the kick he landed on Vitor (which was brilliant). I doubt Chael will give enough space to Anderson to allow that, but anythings a possibility in MMA. The second thing is the weight cut of Sonnen. 

UPDATE:

Mike Dolce just released this video 19 minutes ago as of 5:00 EST. Seems like Chael is at 190 and only has 5 more pounds to cut. That's (kind of) a relief I guess.

www.facebook.com/thedolcediet


----------



## SteenIsGod

psx71 said:


> I'm sure Chael will do just fine. The only two things I'm worried about are Anderson catching Chael with a technique like the kick he landed on Vitor (which was brilliant). I doubt Chael will give enough space to Anderson to allow that, but anythings a possibility in MMA. The second thing is the weight cut of Sonnen.
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> Mike Dolce just released this video 19 minutes ago as of 5:00 EST. Seems like Chael is at 190 and only has 5 more pounds to cut. That's (kind of) a relief I guess.
> 
> www.facebook.com/thedolcediet


If Chael didn't drastically improve his Submission defense he's fucked off the bat. Chael's only bet is to take this to the ground. Also Chael's gotten older and I don't know if his Wrestling is up to Par or even as good as it was at 2010.

Good to see he only has another 5 Pounds to Cut, He should be able to do that.


----------



## Ray

T-15 minutes till the weigh in! So pumped for this. Can't even remember the last time I was this pumped up for a fight. It is the weigh-in, but still excited nontheless.


----------



## Cactus

Not even the biggest MMA fan, but that was fucking epic. Roll on tomorrow night.


----------



## Walls

Chael looked very thin, it's amazing that tomorrow he will be 30+ pounds heavier. Anderson's english has gotten a lot better.


----------



## T-C

Such a bitch move at a weigh in, and then he runs his mouth about respect after he does it. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## KingJames23

Great move from Anderson Silva to turn the crowd against him. All the talk of Sonnen being scum, yet it was obvious Anderson Silva would be the one to take a cheap shot during the staredown.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Fuck I missed it, can anyone post a link in here when it goes up.


----------



## T-C

KingJames23 said:


> Great move from Anderson Silva to turn the crowd against him. All the talk of Sonnen being scum, yet it was obvious Anderson Silva would be the one to take a cheap shot during the staredown.


He is a fraud and a bully. A great man has been telling the world this for a while, now it's coming out.

@Rockhead - Here it is - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQLos_qBpIk


----------



## Nocturnal

Chael predicted Anderson would act like this yesterday. Trying to get intentionally disqualified :lmao





@3m 10s
I'm a fan of both men (though I'd like to see a new champion) and really can't wait to see the fight.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

pro wrestling is a national joke, but this Sonnen/Silva fight is wildly anticipated thanks to old school pro-wrestling style builds/promos


----------



## Ray

THAT WEIGH-IN WAS FUCKING *AWESOME*. It's going to be super hard to sleep tonight.

Silva doing that was a dick move. He needs to be professional about this. I'm a big fan of his, but he's gotta learn to control. If you're the champion, you need to expect trash talk from guys like Chael Sonnen treating you, and talking about you in a negative way. And if you can't, then that's not exactly the right type of mentality of being a big dog.



GeorgeCostanza said:


> pro wrestling is a national joke, but this Sonnen/Silva fight is wildly anticipated thanks to old school pro-wrestling style builds/promos


No. It's wildly anticipated because Chael Sonnen and Anderson Silva are building this up the right way. It's how pro wrestling should be. And like you said, this is "old school pro-wrestling style builds/promos", not new cringeworthy shit we have to sit through today. 

When WWE used this type of build up style in the past, even they did well business wise and PPV-wise. Pro-wrestling is a joke NOW because of stupid fucking skits involving Hornswoggle, and other shit of that nature. In the past between 1997 and 2004 when Wrestling actually used the same formula Silva/Sonnen are, then it was still widely popular.


----------



## Irish Jet

Sonnen should have taken a dive and trolled Silva hard. Would have been epic.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lol at what happened. I dont care if he did it, some very entertaining stuff and makes me want to see this bout even more. Two great fighters going all out.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza

psx71 said:


> No. It's wildly anticipated because Chael Sonnen and Anderson Silva are building this up the right way. It's how pro wrestling should be. And like you said, this is "old school pro-wrestling style builds/promos", not new cringeworthy shit we have to sit through today.


i'm 99% sure we agree with each other, brother
thats what i meant

it's an old school pro-wrestling formula only its for real

i probably didnt word my original thought properly


----------



## Walls

After Anderson assaulted him, Chael should have slapped him in the face. Great show of restraint from The American Gangster.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Holy Shit, I'm getting goosebumps. This is crazy, MMA is 10 Billion X better than Pro Wrestling Now.

I'm so excited, Ortiz/Griffen should be a meh fight, but Sonnen/Silva will be fucking crazy.


----------



## Rock316AE

Can't wait for this fight, last fight I wanted to see was Jones/Evans in April. The one who said that this is old school pro wrestling was spot on. The entire concept of building UFC fights was a pro wrestling concept when you had people with brain and charismatic performers with real talent and ambition. What UFC does is taking a real story and turning the volume up, making it over the top personal. That's a great attraction and how you sell PPVs and create buzz. This fight is a perfect example. 

I loved what Silva did in the weigh in. Chael wanted it personal. There's no reason to cry now when the other guy responds. I'm a big fan of Chael but when he says things like: "I will never put my legs around another man's face", sounds whiny and desperate excuses and not the "I will do everything to be champion" attitude that he wants. Since when a triangle is illegal? Anderson is killing me when he talks English, "What a big donkey". If Chael loses this fight, he can also retire tomorrow because he will never be the same again, in terms of drawing/star power and credibility. 

I love Sonnen, but Anderson is winning. Just my prediction.


----------



## RatedR10

Words can't describe how excited I am for this fight. I have never looked forward to a fight as much as I do now with Sonnen and Silva. Does me having some action on the fight have something to do with it? Probably, but I've been excited for this for a while now. I simply cannot wait.

My prediction, I think Anderson Silva is winning. How? I don't know... I won't say TKO, Sonnen's going to put up a damn great fight for sure. I can see it going to decision possibly but Silva is winning.


----------



## Ray

I'll let the Shoulder thing slide just because it will probably result in a pretty decent sized increase in last minute buys. I don't like that he did it, but I would be hypocritical if I were to say that what Anderson did was bad, even though I support Sonnen trash talking all the time for business as well. Now that I think about it, was a simple harmless tap to the shoulder. Don't know why some people online are making such a big fuss about it. If Chael can hype up the fight in his manner, then Anderson can too, and there's nothing wrong with that.

Only about 23 hours away. I cannot wait. When was the last time you guys were THIS excited for a specific rematch/fight? I'd have to go back quite a while. Probably Machida/Shogun 2.


----------



## Nocturnal

psx71 said:


> I'll let the Shoulder thing slide just because it will probably result in a pretty decent sized increase in last minute buys. I don't like that he did it, but I would be hypocritical if I were to say that what Anderson did was bad, even though I support Sonnen trash talking all the time for business as well. Now that I think about it, was a simple harmless tap to the shoulder. Don't know why some people online are making such a big fuss about it. If Chael can hype up the fight in his manner, then Anderson can too, and there's nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Only about 23 hours away. I cannot wait. When was the last time you guys were THIS excited for a specific rematch/fight? I'd have to go back quite a while. Probably Machida/Shogun 2.












It was a tap from Silva's shoulder to Chael's face. If one of those preliminary guys did this he would get fired and cut from the card. IF someone with less restraint than Chael Sonnen was hit in the face a fight could've broken out right then and there.

Just explaining the situation, I really don't mind it too much. I'm sure it added a few thousand buys right there.

Can't wait for the fight. Hoping for a Chael win because that's the only way we will get a trilogy.


----------



## SteenIsGod

RatedR10 said:


> Words can't describe how excited I am for this fight. I have never looked forward to a fight as much as I do now with Sonnen and Silva. Does me having some action on the fight have something to do with it? Probably, but I've been excited for this for a while now. I simply cannot wait.
> 
> My prediction, I think Anderson Silva is winning. How? I don't know... I won't say TKO, Sonnen's going to put up a damn great fight for sure. I can see it going to decision possibly but Silva is winning.


If it goes to Decision Sonnen is winning. I say A Silva KO at 1st or 2nd round.

Also like Rock Said, if Sonnen loses His Career is OVER. This is do or die for Sonnen, Pressure is on for both men and this is going to be one of those things we will be talking about in 20 Years.


----------



## Ray

Nocturnal said:


> It was a tap from Silva's shoulder to Chael's face. If one of those preliminary guys did this he would get fired and cut from the card. IF someone with less restraint than Chael Sonnen was hit in the face a fight could've broken out right then and there.
> 
> Just explaining the situation, I really don't mind it too much. I'm sure it added a few thousand buys right there.
> 
> Can't wait for the fight. Hoping for a Chael win because that's the only way we will get a trilogy.


I love Anderson to death, but there's NO WAY that I can support him if he fights either Rich Franklin or Chael Sonnen. It's one of those split fights, and something similar to when Shogun/Jones or Shogun/Machida happened. Love Machida and love Bones, but I ALWAYS support Shogun no matter what or who they fight. Same with Sonnen. 

I want Chael to win so bad cause it'll set up a rubber match which might even do much better in the buys. Also, I just feel extremely bad for Chael if he didn't win. Chael has promoted this fight like no other and done all this trash talk, which was entertaining yes, but it was a huge gamble. If he loses bad tomorrow, then it'll probably take quite a while for anyone to take him seriously after that. 

And I don't want that to happen, because he's actually such a nice guy out of when he's talking, and I can tell that he REALLY REALLY wants to win the title before retiring, just like any other fighter really. I'd just feel sad if one of my most favorite fighters ever were to retire without a title run. So in saying that....

WAR CHAEL


----------



## SteenIsGod

psx71 said:


> I love Anderson to death, but there's NO WAY that I can support him if he fights either Rich Franklin or Chael Sonnen. It's one of those split fights, and something similar to when Shogun/Jones or Shogun/Machida happened. Love Machida and love Bones, but I ALWAYS support Shogun no matter what or who they fight. Same with Sonnen.
> 
> I want Chael to win so bad cause it'll set up a rubber match which might even do much better in the buys. Also, I just feel extremely bad for Chael if he didn't win. Chael has promoted this fight like no other and done all this trash talk, which was entertaining yes, but it was a huge gamble. If he loses bad tomorrow, then it'll probably take quite a while for anyone to take him seriously after that.
> 
> And I don't want that to happen, because he's actually such a nice guy out of when he's talking, and I can tell that he REALLY REALLY wants to win the title before retiring, just like any other fighter really. I'd just feel sad if one of my most favorite fighters ever were to retire without a title run. So in saying that....
> 
> WAR CHAEL


If Chael Doesn't win, to him his life has been a complete failure.

He's not going to get another shot at the title after this, it's Crunch Time for Sonnen, and I hate to say it as a big fan of him, but some of the stuff he said to Silva have definitely lit a huge fire under Silva and I wouldn't be surprised if this ends in 2 Minutes of the first round.

I'M PRAYING TO GOD THAT SONNEN WINS. It just seems highly unlikely.


----------



## McQueen

I'd rather Chael won, I just don't think he will. Anderson seems to motivated to embarrass him, although seeing Anderson get owned would be a million times better. I don't care for his persona, he seems like more of a fucking douche to me than Chael does, and Chael is an obvious troll.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Kind of a dick move by Anderson...

but I'm on Team Silva so IDGAF.


----------



## Ray

SteenIsGod said:


> If Chael Doesn't win, to him his life has been a complete failure.
> 
> He's not going to get another shot at the title after this, it's Crunch Time for Sonnen, and I hate to say it as a big fan of him, but some of the stuff he said to Silva have definitely lit a huge fire under Silva and I wouldn't be surprised if this ends in 2 Minutes of the first round.
> 
> I'M PRAYING TO GOD THAT SONNEN WINS. It just seems highly unlikely.


Who knows. Maybe the "my whole life would be a complete failure" statement by him was also used to hype up the fight too. Obviously someone saying that "My whole life revolves around whether or not I win or lose Saturday night" is a much stronger statement then saying "If I lose, then that's fine. I'll just keep climbing back to the top and live to fight another day."

That's what I hate. You can obviously tell sometimes when Chael is just messing and trolling around, but it's statements like those where he makes you think "Is that really true, or is that just another marketing strategy?" Especially now that Chael has gotten so deep into the promotion that he's making fun of Anderson's wife and what not, I just don't really know if what he said was true or not. 

Alot of the pro's picked Sonnen over Silva surprisingly enough. Seems they have alot of faith in his wrestling, and I do too. It's just getting into Anderson's range to take him down without getting knocked out is what I'm worried about. If it goes to the ground and stays there for most of the fight, I'm 99% confident that it'll be the mirror image of the last fight bar the triangle.


----------



## Rated R™

:lmao at the weigh-ins having such a big crowd, don't these people have anything better to do?

Who goes to watch fucking weigh-ins?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Rated R™;11698780 said:


> :lmao at the weigh-ins having such a big crowd, don't these people have anything better to do?
> 
> Who goes to watch fucking weigh-ins?


If its free and you have time, why wouldn't you go? I went to watch a UFC press conference for the same reasons, don't see whats so funny about it.


----------



## SteenIsGod

psx71 said:


> Who knows. Maybe the "my whole life would be a complete failure" statement by him was also used to hype up the fight too. Obviously someone saying that "My whole life revolves around whether or not I win or lose Saturday night" is a much stronger statement then saying "If I lose, then that's fine. I'll just keep climbing back to the top and live to fight another day."
> 
> That's what I hate. You can obviously tell sometimes when Chael is just messing and trolling around, but it's statements like those where he makes you think "Is that really true, or is that just another marketing strategy?" Especially now that Chael has gotten so deep into the promotion that he's making fun of Anderson's wife and what not, I just don't really know if what he said was true or not.
> 
> Alot of the pro's picked Sonnen over Silva surprisingly enough. Seems they have alot of faith in his wrestling, and I do too. It's just getting into Anderson's range to take him down without getting knocked out is what I'm worried about. If it goes to the ground and stays there for most of the fight, I'm 99% confident that it'll be the mirror image of the last fight bar the triangle.


If Chael Wins, He will be unarguably the BIGGEST Draw in UFC. 

I keep telling myself that Anderson will win so if Chael Does Win I'll be that much more ecstatic, and if Chael Loses I won't be as pissed.

I think the fact about him saying his life would be a failure has some merit to it. Like he said, his dream is to be a world Champion and his whole life he was 2nd Place. This is where he sees that he can finally rectify that.

And As far as the fight goes, Chael NEEDS to get this fight to the ground, he has absolutely no chance Standing. 

Also, what are your guys' predictions for the PPV buys wise? Dana is saying One Million, but as the promoter, of course he'll say that. I think it'll do at least 750,00 and won't do More than 900,000.


----------



## Rated R™

Rockhead said:


> If its free and you have time, why wouldn't you go? I went to watch a UFC press conference for the same reasons, don't see whats so funny about it.


Didn't know they were free, that's sweet.


----------



## Rush

nazzac said:


> Say Silva loses this fight (hopefully he wins), who goes p4p number 1? Jones or GSP


p4p lists are lame but GSP.



psx71 said:


> It also depends if Anderson moves down or GSP moves up. If Silva moves down to 170, I think GSP will have more of an advantage then if GSP was to move up. He'd be a pretty small sized middleweight I think, whereas Silva is a decent sized middleweight compared to others. And if Silva and GSP were to fight at MW, then Silva would definitely have the strength advantage.
> 
> Sonnens been working with Vinny Magalhães for his Sub defence who is a world class BJJ coach and practicioners. I won't say that Sonnen won't be caught in a submission tomorrow, but his training should (and hopefully will) translate into a better sub defense. Who knows though. Silva's a really dangerous black belt himself.


Anderson couldn't cut to 170. He's a pretty big middleweight himself.

You don't learn world class submission defense in one training camp


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't be surprised at all if this event pulls in bigger numbers than just about any event they ever ran aside from maybe UFC 100 (thats still the record right?)


----------



## Ray

Rated R™;11698780 said:


> :lmao at the weigh-ins having such a big crowd, don't these people have anything better to do?
> 
> Who goes to watch fucking weigh-ins?


It might sound stupid, but the weigh-ins to me have some mystery and and excitement to them. I don't really know why. Just the questions of whether certain fighters will make make weight (they usually do unless it's Anthony Rumble Johnson), and the staredowns get me hyped. 

I've only been an MMA fan for about 2 years so fairly new. I myself thought the idea behind weigh ins was stupid as it was a waste of time. But when I actually started watching them live, I really got into them. Dunno. I guess me and 10,000 other people who attended the weigh-ins tonight are just weird that way. 



SteenIsGod said:


> If Chael Wins, He will be unarguably the BIGGEST Draw in UFC.
> 
> I keep telling myself that Anderson will win so if Chael Does Win I'll be that much more ecstatic, and if Chael Loses I won't be as pissed.
> 
> I think the fact about him saying his life would be a failure has some merit to it. Like he said, his dream is to be a world Champion and his whole life he was 2nd Place. This is where he sees that he can finally rectify that.
> 
> And As far as the fight goes, Chael NEEDS to get this fight to the ground, he has absolutely no chance Standing.
> 
> Also, what are your guys' predictions for the PPV buys wise? Dana is saying One Million, but as the promoter, of course he'll say that. I think it'll do at least 750,00 and won't do More than 900,000.


Agreed about the whole Chael and standup thing. Chael is actually pretty decent standing, but when there's an angry Brazillian infront of you in the form of Anderson fucking Silva, I wouldn't advise it at all.

Calling it now. Roughly a million or just a little tiny bit OVER a million buys (and if not, I think around 900,000-950,000 is a safe bet), and the 2nd or 3rd biggest gate in UFC history.



Rush said:


> p4p lists are lame but GSP.
> 
> 
> 
> Anderson couldn't cut to 170. He's a pretty big middleweight himself.
> 
> You don't learn world class submission defense in one training camp


He cut to 175 to fight Okami back in 2006. So it's possible. Don't think that Silva would want to though. I would imagine 185 being a pretty rough-ish cut for him anyway since he ways 215-220 regularly. Dropping 15 pounds on top of that would be insane, especially with his age now. Don't think his kidney would take to kindly to it either.

Also, I never said Sonnen would "learn world class submission defense in one training camp". I just said that the fact that he IS training with a world class guy will hopefully equate in some kind of better sub defense. 

I believe it's the first time Sonnen has actually started getting really serious about his sub defense training despite 8 loses by submission, so we will just have to see the results for ourselves if it comes down to it.


----------



## Rated R™

SteenIsGod said:


> If Chael Wins, He will be unarguably the BIGGEST Draw in UFC.
> 
> I keep telling myself that Anderson will win so if Chael Does Win I'll be that much more ecstatic, and if Chael Loses I won't be as pissed.
> 
> I think the fact about him saying his life would be a failure has some merit to it. Like he said, his dream is to be a world Champion and his whole life he was 2nd Place. This is where he sees that he can finally rectify that.
> 
> And As far as the fight goes, Chael NEEDS to get this fight to the ground, he has absolutely no chance Standing.
> 
> Also, what are your guys' predictions for the PPV buys wise? Dana is saying One Million, but as the promoter, of course he'll say that. I think it'll do at least 750,00 and won't do More than 900,000.


Chael has absoloutely no chance standing? are you that stupid? 

Did you not see the last fight, if anything Chael has worked on his game even more, Chael killed Silva the first fight (standing), and it's going to be hard for him tommorrow?


----------



## Walls

Rated R™ said:


> :lmao at the weigh-ins having such a big crowd, don't these people have anything better to do?
> 
> Who goes to watch fucking weigh-ins?



I would have front kicked your mother in the face to go to that weigh in.


----------



## Rush

Rated R™ said:


> Chael has absoloutely no chance standing? are you that stupid?
> 
> Did you not see the last fight, if anything Chael has worked on his game even more, Chael killed Silva the first fight (standing), and it's going to be hard for him tommorrow?


are you fucking retarded? jesus christ the amount of Sonnen dickriding in here is ridiculous. Have you ever watched an Anderson Silva fight? His striking owns the fuck out of Sonnen. Sonnen owns him in terms of wrestling, and in terms of ju-jitsu Anderson ruins Chael like anyone who has a good grasp of BJJ has done to him.


----------



## Rated R™

Walls said:


> I would have front kicked your mother in the face to go to that weigh in.


You don't even get out of your house and you're talking about going to the weigh-ins, please..



Rush said:


> are you fucking retarded? jesus christ the amount of Sonnen dickriding in here is ridiculous. Have you ever watched an Anderson Silva fight? His striking owns the fuck out of Sonnen. Sonnen owns him in terms of wrestling, and in terms of ju-jitsu Anderson ruins Chael like anyone who has a good grasp of BJJ has done to him.


It's not dickriding at all, and Rush if you saw my post I was talking about Sonne/Silva 1, why did you completely ignore everything that happened in that fight?

If Silva's striking "owns the fuck out of Sonnen", what happened in their first fight? Are you going to give me the broken ribs excuse?


----------



## nazzac

Anderson seems pissed off. That could work to his advantage or Chael advantage.

He could go in there and kill Chael (not literally of course)

Or it could force him into some errors, which may allow Chael to win.


----------



## Walls

Rated R™ said:


> You don't even get out of your house and you're talking about going to the weigh-ins, please..
> 
> 
> 
> It's not dickriding at all, and Rush if you saw my post I was talking about Sonne/Silva 1, why did you completely ignore everything that happened in that fight?
> 
> If Silva's striking "owns the fuck out of Sonnen", what happened in their first fight? Are you going to give me the broken ribs excuse?



Silva's stand up does own the fuck out of Sonnen's. It's not even close, really. I think Chael was just better than Anderson thought and caught him off guard. I expect him to drop Anderson a grand total of zero times today.

And I would construct a jet pack if I could to make it to those weigh ins. Sadly, I lack the knowledge to make said jet pack.


----------



## Rush

I doubt you've ever broken a rib Rated R but that shit hurts. You can;t breathe properly and its fucking painful to stand up straight. Now, i'm not saying thats an excuse, its not. I judge people based on years upon years of watching fights. If you truly believe that Chael has better striking than Anderson Silva then you probably need a napkin to wipe up the drool on your chin.


----------



## Rated R™

Walls said:


> Silva's stand up does own the fuck out of Sonnen's. It's not even close, really. I think Chael was just better than Anderson thought and caught him off guard. I expect him to drop Anderson a grand total of zero times today.


Caught him off guard? that was a solid 4 round pounding, and Silva was caught off guard?

If Silva was "caugh off guard" the first fight, the same could happen tommorrow, don't know how you can say Silva won't be dropped even once by Sonnen.



Rush said:


> I doubt you've ever broken a rib Rated R but that shit hurts. You can;t breathe properly and its fucking painful to stand up straight. Now, i'm not saying thats an excuse, its not. I judge people based on years upon years of watching fights. *If you truly believe that Chael has better striking than Anderson Silva then you probably need a napkin to wipe up the drool on your chin.*


I didn't once mention that Sonnen was better than Silva standing up, don't know why you guys keep bringing that up, the guy I quoted said Chael has absoloutely 0 chance standing, and that obviously is incorrect, little chance but no way is it 0% especially since Sonnen held his own the first fight.


----------



## Walls

I was referring to catching Anderson off guard standing, not the fight as a whole.


----------



## Rated R™

Same could happen tommorrow though, that's why I don't know why you said Sonnen isn't going to drop Silva even once tommorrow.

You don't think Silva could be caught off guard tommorrow?


----------



## nazzac

I think Rogan and Goldberg made a bigger deal of it, when Sonnen 'hurt' Anderson. And Silva dropped Chael with an elbow in one of the rounds too.


----------



## Rush

Chael does have no chance standing. If it turns into a boxing fight then Silva will smack Sonnen up. Sonnen needs to take Silva down and keep him there.


----------



## Rated R™

Rush, why do you think Silva got that beatdown in the first fight? I'm guessing you believe it was because of the broken ribs?


----------



## Rush

From a mixture of hurt ribs, Sonnen's elite wrestling and Silva underestimating him. Even with Sonnen landing 300 punches he still never really hurt or rocked Silva.


----------



## Rated R™

This fight would have made for an awesome vbookie poll/betting, wonder why nothing is up.


----------



## Noel

So I've got £50 on Chael to win by decision, 3/1 odds. I know alot of us say this around the big cards but I can honestly say that I've never been as excited to watch a card than I am this one.

The man with the biggest arms, the man with the greatest charm, he's going to do Silva, a world of harm.


----------



## terrytelwhateva

Sonnen was lucky he got the split decision against Bisping. No chnce Vs Silva.


----------



## Bullseye

Rated R™ said:


> This fight would have made for an awesome vbookie poll/betting, wonder why nothing is up.


You should ask to join the team and make them yourself. Oh wait... :lmao


----------



## StarJupes

Rated R thinking Chael's stand up is better than Anderson's is embarrassing.


----------



## Kun10

Everything goes back to Chael's wrestling. Silva's striking won't be anywhere near as fluent as it should be due to the threat of a takedown. Saying Sonnen doesn't have a chance with Silva striking doesn't mean catching him off guard or mixing it up with his wrestling to make Silva uncomfortable, it means Sonnen has to chance if he tries to STAND AND STRIKE with Silva. While I wouldn't go as far to say he has a 0% chance, Chael has very little chance if Silva can keep this fight standing.


----------



## scrilla

Waratah said:


> Rated R thinking Chael's stand up is better than Anderson's is embarrassing.


get out of this thread. i know a great poster who was banned because he couldn't handle the stupidity.


----------



## Irish Jet

Sonnen will not go out of his way to stand up with Silva, it's not something he's going to try and do, he will obviously take it to the ground every chance he gets. However people are getting carried away about how one sided it would be simply because Silva has to be more concerned about TD's anyways, he can catch him again like he caught him in the first fight. He'll never knock him out that way but he could certainly knock him off balance and set up an easy TD.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Chael's team is going to have to take him behind the barn and put him down after Anderson is finished with him tonight.


----------



## StarJupes

scrilla said:


> get out of this thread. i know a great poster who was banned because he couldn't handle the stupidity.


that man is dead and never coming back!


----------



## McQueen

Do you think Jupes would determine that Chael Sonnen needs a LUCKYSTRIKE to win tonight Waratah?


----------



## StarJupes

well if he's able to actually touch Anderson, he'd need an extremely lucky strike b/c he ain't knocking him out, doesn't have the power (and that's no diss).


----------



## SteenIsGod

The funniest thing would be if Chael Could Submit Anderson with a Triangle.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Last week I was quietly confident that Chael would end Anderson's reign, now as the fight approaches I am not too sure. Anderson will be much tougher for Chael to beat this time round and I don't see him giving Chael the same openings he did in the last fight. 

Heart says Chael to win but head says Anderson to retain. If Chael takes it to ground and manages to keep it there for a large part of the fight, he has every chance. Going toe to toe with Anderson standing though, I really don't fancy his chances.


----------



## McQueen

Waratah said:


> well if he's able to actually touch Anderson, he'd need an extremely lucky strike b/c he ain't knocking him out, doesn't have the power (and that's no diss).


Yeah I agree, despite the fact i'd rather Sonnen won.



SteenIsGod said:


> The funniest thing would be if Chael Could Submit Anderson with a Triangle.


I laugh like a maniac if that happened.


----------



## nazzac

SteenIsGod said:


> The funniest thing would be if Chael Could Submit Anderson with a Triangle.


Even though i don't like Chael, that would be amazing


----------



## scrilla

way too many wrestling geeks on Chael's dick. just because he cuts scripted rasslin promos doesn't mean he can beat the better fighter. i understand if you want Chael to win because you like him or dislike Anderson, but stop saying the asinine shit.


----------



## nazzac

The first fight is up for free on youtube.

Heres a link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uomb-sKvbaw&feature=g-all-f


----------



## Ray

Chael is neither "better then Anderson" nor does he "completely suck" in the striking game. Silva is clearly better on the feet, and if you can't see that, then you really have to rewatch some of both Sonnen's and Silva's fights. Chael is a pretty decent striker and somewhat underrated one, and while he doesn't have knockout power in one punch, his striking IS fast and a couple of those would at least stun you and take you to the ground first chance he gets.

What Chael *IS* the best at doing when it comes to standing up is closing the distance using his fast strikes, and *USING* that brilliantly to get it to the ground. He get's right up in your face, keeps throwing some jabs out there and gives you NO distance to work. Keeps throwing those jabs, and the *MOMENT* he see's an opening, the other person's getting taken down. 

And yeah, sometimes that's extremely dangerous, *ESPECIALLY* when a guy like Silva is infront of you, but sometimes, it get's your opponent completely confused and dazed as how to handle this type of attack. Sometimes, it just works, and it worked for him last time against Silva.

And I think that's the reason Chael dropped Anderson last time standing, and that's why I think Chael has the *PERFECT* style to beat Anderson. After watching as many Silva fights as I have, basically EVERY opponent he dominated in the UFC was because for the first minute or 2, he was outside the range analyzing his opponent. 

I belive Kenny Florian really summed it up best about Anderson Silva when he said "He's like a computer. He watches what you do, how you're moving, how you're coming forward, what you're doing to defend yourself, picks apart you're game, and it's pretty much over from there."

In other words, don't let Anderson get into his rhythm. He did it with Okami, he did it with Griffin, he did it with Vitor BUT he COULDN'T do it with Sonnen because he didn't give him a chance to. 

And I believe that's the key to beating Anderson. The guy needs to be a strong wrestler, AND he needs to give Silva NO room to work. He has to take the risk, get right in the fire and try to extinguish, even though it's a MASSIVE gamble. 

Also, it's not going to be a "murder". There might be stoppage or KO, but "murder" is an overstatement. I don't even think Silva will go too early for the KO. I bet he's going to fight this fight *EXTEMELY* carefully, because he really wants to win this one, and he knows in order to beat Chael, he needs to fight carefully. 

Going in for the KO 10 seconds in is an extremely foolish thing to do when there's a guy like Sonnen in there, who when given an opening, will take you right to the ground. Not saying that Anderson wouldn't be able to finish Chael with a KO at all, just saying don't think it will happen given all the pressure here is on Silva to win and he'll be extremely careful.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Chael is neither "better then Anderson" nor does he "completely suck" in the striking game. Silva is clearly better on the feet, and if you can't see that, then you really have to rewatch some of both Sonnen's and Silva's fights. Chael is a pretty decent striker and somewhat underrated one, and while he doesn't have knockout power in one punch, his striking IS fast and a couple of those would at least stun you and take you to the ground first chance he gets.
> 
> What Chael *IS* the best at doing when it comes to standing up is closing the distance using his fast strikes, and *USING* that brilliantly to get it to the ground. He get's right up in your face, keeps throwing some jabs out there and gives you NO distance to work. Keeps throwing those jabs, and the *MOMENT* he see's an opening, the other person's getting taken down.
> 
> And yeah, sometimes that's extremely dangerous, *ESPECIALLY* when a guy like Silva is infront of you, but sometimes, it get's your opponent completely confused and dazed as how to handle this type of attack. Sometimes, it just works, and it worked for him last time against Silva.
> 
> And I think that's the reason Chael dropped Anderson last time standing, and that's why I think Chael has the *PERFECT* style to beat Anderson. After watching as many Silva fights as I have, basically EVERY opponent he dominated in the UFC was because for the first minute or 2, he was outside the range analyzing his opponent.
> 
> I belive Kenny Florian really summed it up best about Anderson Silva when he said "He's like a computer. He watches what you do, how you're moving, how you're coming forward, what you're doing to defend yourself, picks apart you're game, and it's pretty much over from there."
> 
> He did it with Okami, he did it with Griffin, he did it with Vitor BUT he COULDN'T do it with Sonnen because he didn't give him a chance to.
> 
> And I believe that's the key to beating Anderson. The guy needs to be a strong wrestler, AND he needs to give Silva NO room to work. He has to take the risk, get right in the fire and try to extinguish, even though it's a MASSIVE gamble.
> 
> Also, it's not going to be a "murder". There might be stoppage or KO, but "murder" is an overstatement. I don't even think Silva will go too early for the KO. I bet he's going to fight this fight *EXTEMELY* carefully, because he really wants to win this one, and he knows in order to beat Chael, he needs to fight carefully.
> 
> Going in for the KO 10 seconds in is an extremely foolish thing to do when there's a guy like Sonnen in there, who when given an opening, will take you right to the ground. Not saying that Anderson wouldn't be able to finish Chael with a KO at all, just saying don't think it will happen given all the pressure here is on Silva to win and he'll be extremely careful.


*BOLD CAPS LOCK*


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> *BOLD CAPS LOCK*


Just have a thing for them. Don't blame me, the bolding of words get's me excited :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

SteenIsGod said:


> The funniest thing would be if Chael Could Submit Anderson with a Triangle.


That's what I don't like about Chael. He wants to present himself with the "I will win at all cost" attitude. Then saying shit like "I will never put my legs around another man's head. That's a coward move", really? if you had the opportunity to beat Silva with a triangle you're just gonna let him move? triangle is illegal? This is also the same guy who said that he will give everything to be champion for one day. But he's an awesome talker and so charismatic that he can get away with it.

If they wanted to create even more buzz, they could have said that if Sonnen loses, he retires. Because his career is over anyway if he loses, at least they could do a few more buys on the stipulation.

Chael is going to take him down, but I doubt he's going to dominate him again, Silva probably expect this now and will come ready for it. 

Can't wait for the fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

When is the first prelim that kicks off on facebook or whatever.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Just have a thing for them. Don't blame me, the bolding of words get's me excited :lmao


Since you took my dickish joke in stride I'll give you an actual response to your post.

Most of what you say is true, Chael's stand up, while very basic and far from elite, is a tad bit underrated and he does have solid boxing technique and fairly quick hands. He is always looking to set up a takedown with his striking though, which is probably why a lot of people overlook or dismiss it.

Two things from the first fight will have changed coming into this fight though. 1.) What no Sonnen fan wants to hear or acknowledge, but the ribs were absolutely a factor. He was injured, and fought through it. How big of a difference it makes when it comes to this fight, particularly his TDD we will find out, but I have a hard time believing it won't make any difference. 2.) Anderson's perspective of Chael P. The first time around he viewed Chael as a loud mouth punk and IMO underestimated him. He had his hands down and wasn't ready for what Sonnen was doing. I don't think that will be the case at all tonight. He will be ready for Chael to press him and he won't have his hands by his hips. 

I expect Silva to finish this fight with either a TKO or a submission. There are just too many outs in the fight for him while Sonnen only has one.


----------



## Ray

Rockhead said:


> When is the first prelim that kicks off on facebook or whatever.


Good question. I would like to know that as well. I'm going to assume 6-7 PM EST?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Rockhead said:


> When is the first prelim that kicks off on facebook or whatever.


If I'm not mistaken the Facebook prelims are at 7:00 EST, FX at 8, and PPV at 10.


----------



## Ray

Keith Kizer said he's expecting a gate of 6.5 Million for tonight. Holy shit if true. That would put it around in the top 20-30 highest grossing gates in Nevada of all time. De La Hoya vs. Maywether is still topping with 18 Million in gate.

Jesus Christ, these gates make WWE look so amateur. I remember last year they were hyping it up and SO proud that SummerSlam just did over a million in gate for the first time ever at the Staples center.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

6.5 huh? That would be the highest grossing gate in UFC history by a comfortable margin wouldn't it?


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> 6.5 huh? That would be the highest grossing gate in UFC history by a comfortable margin wouldn't it?


Yep. Lidell/Ortiz from UFC 66 was the biggest with 5.4 Mill thus far. It would beat it by a margin of 1.1 Million. Pretty surprised that UFC 100 didn't beat it tbh. Thought for sure that both Lesnar and GSP being on the card would. 

I can see the truth in that. After seeing how many people were just there for the weigh-ins last night, it doesn't seem like too far fetched of a report.


----------



## Rock316AE

Highest was $12 million last year in the SkyDome.


----------



## Ray

Rock316AE said:


> Highest was $12 million last year in the SkyDome.


Right. Totally forgot about that one.

Still, it would be the biggest UFC gate in the history of the United States. And 6.5 Million for around 10,00-13,000 people in an arena as compared to a giant stadium is fucking insane.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Ah, forgot about Canada. That was 55,000 people though, MGM Grand only holds 15 or 16k.


----------



## Rock316AE

No doubt. $6.5 million gate for a regular arena is huge. What was the highest ticket price?


----------



## SteenIsGod

PPV Buys Wise, I Think People are over estimating it. I HIGHLY doubt it'll hit a million, and honestly I could see it doing as low as 750,000


----------



## nazzac

I said around 800k. I'll stick with that


----------



## Ray

Tonights either gonna end like this....










or like this:


----------



## Rock316AE

SteenIsGod said:


> PPV Buys Wise, I Think People are over estimating it. I HIGHLY doubt it'll hit a million, and honestly I could see it doing as low as 750,000


I think it's doing a million. Last fight with that atmosphere was Lesnar/Overeem and that did 800k on Friday night. Anderson and Chael aren't Brock Lesnar but their story and personal build up makes this fight much more attractive to every fanbase IMO. 

If Sonnen wins here(I don't think...), then Sonnen/Silva 3 easily becomes the biggest money fight in UFC history. If Sonnen loses, I love the guy, but he's worthless in terms of selling a fight.


----------



## Ray

SteenIsGod said:


> PPV Buys Wise, I Think People are over estimating it. I HIGHLY doubt it'll hit a million, and honestly I could see it doing as low as 750,000


There's nothing on sportwise right now. Everything is basically on an off-season. It's basically just the Olympics and MLB right now. As a result, there's major hype for this fight on just about every sports network. SportCenter is hyping the shit out of this fight. ESPN's covering it. It might just do the largest United States MMA gate in history. The weigh-ins were packed. 

Silva/Sonnen itself might not get over a million, but Ortiz/Griffin III has just enough power to pull it into range IMO. It is Tito's retirement fight.

Silva/Belfort did 725k, and I don't think 126 was promoted AS MUCH as 148 has been. So I can easily see Silva/Sonnen doing atleast around the margin of 850k buys.

And even if it doesn't do 1 Mill, 900,000-950,000 in 2012 is comparable to a Mill in 2009 considering that was the high time for the UFC and right now, the interest isn't the same as it was before.


----------



## nazzac

I have a strong feeling that Anderson is going destroy Chael tonight. I have a feeling that he'll be in that mode.

But we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

SteenIsGod said:


> PPV Buys Wise, I Think People are over estimating it. I HIGHLY doubt it'll hit a million, and honestly I could see it doing as low as 750,000


I expect 800-850k. I agree people are getting carried away predicting it will get into the millions.


----------



## SteenIsGod

How does the Facebook shit work? I've never had a Facebook lol


----------



## Rated R™

Oh man what a great fight it's going to be, haven't been this excited since the Lesnar days.

Sonnen via Submission, 2nd round.




SteenIsGod said:


> How does the Facebook shit work? I've never had a Facebook lol


Make an account, and I think the link will be posted here or you could just search google and you should be good.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Rock316AE said:


> No doubt. $6.5 million gate for a regular arena is huge. What was the highest ticket price?


$1200 for frontrow seats i heard.


I honestly dont give a shit how many buys it gets or what the gate is, im just so fucking hyped for this fight, really a shame that in a perfect world Cruz v Faber would still be on the card.


----------



## Ray

It's so unfortunate what's happened to the last couple cards and upcoming cards. They were fucking stacked.

UFC 146:

JDS vs. Overeem
Valasquez vs. Mir
Nelson vs. Bigfoot Silva
Mark Hunt vs. Stefan Struve
SDR vs. Gonzaga

UFC 148 was supposed to feature Silva/Sonnen II obviously, Curz/Faber III, Ortiz/Griffin III and Le/Franklin. Crazy card. Still a good card, but I'm a huge fan of Cruz/Faber and Franklin, so I was looking forward to seeing them on the card. And no doubt, I think that card could have broken the million mark.

And UFC 149 is the unluckiest one. Going from Shugun/Silva, Aldo/Koch, Nogueira/Kongo, Alves/Akiyama and Bisping/Boetsch to what it is now, it's shocking what injuries has done to that card.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

psx71 said:


> UFC 148 was supposed to feature Silva/Sonnen II obviously, Curz/Faber III, Ortiz/Griffin III and Le/Franklin. Crazy card. Still a good card, but I'm a huge fan of Cruz/Faber and Franklin, so I was looking forward to seeing them on the card. And no doubt, I think that card could have broken the million mark.


Even crazier to think the original plan was the fight happening 2 weeks ago in front of 80,000 screaming Brazilians. With Wandy v Vitor on the card too.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Let's not talk about all that could have been in UFC this year. Between injuries, suspensions, ect it's been a down year. Tonight should be an escape from that though, even with the card not being what it once was.


----------



## Ray

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Even crazier to think the original plan was the fight happening 2 weeks ago in front of 80,000 screaming Brazilians. With Wandy v Vitor on the card too.


That's even crazier. I really do hope we get to see a card in a soccer stadium in Brazil. It would be crazy. 

Who knows. Maybe if Sonnen wins, Wandy/Belfort and Silva/Sonnen III WILL happen in a Soccer Stadium next year or something. That would be even bigger then it happening at UFC 147 this year. Also part of the reason I want Sonnen to win so bad.

Jesus Christ, I'm getting chills just thinking about that.


----------



## Rated R™

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Even crazier to think the original plan was the fight happening 2 weeks ago in front of 80,000 screaming Brazilians. With Wandy v Vitor on the card too.


Really? didn't know that. Why didn't the go to Brazil than?


----------



## Ray

Rated R™ said:


> Really? didn't know that. Why didn't the go to Brazil than?


UN Conference apparently drove them out. I don't really get that either, but it's what Dana said. He said that the place he was looking to have it at was hosting the UN Rio conference, and because of that, the city didn't want to host a UFC event with 85,000 people all around the world coming in because it would cause some kind of issues with the hotels or something of the rather. 

Never really got it myself tbh.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Rated R™ said:


> Really? didn't know that. Why didn't the go to Brazil than?


First they couldnt find a suitable stadium, problems with noise laws, then they found one but the event was clashing with a UN conference in the same city, the idea was doomed and shelved, it almost guaranteed there'll be HUGE events in Brazil in future though.
Imgaine the reaction to Silvas weigh-in shoulder strike in Brazil? insane.


----------



## Rated R™

That's fucking stupid, Brazil would rather have a conference than have there most popular fighter fight in front of 85,000?

UN Conference, will that shit even get 85,000 to attend? doubt it.

I guess they might of had a deal with the Conference long before UFC pitched the idea of the PPV, only valid reason that makes sense.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

I believe the main problem was a lack of hotel rooms in the city, as well as stretching police/security resources for handling big crowds.


----------



## Rated R™

Was Silva punished for his elbow on Sonnen at the weigh-ins? What a bitchy move by Silva.


----------



## Ray

Brazil is fucking insane too. They are the most passionate fans I've ever seen. More so then us Canadians are for hockey. It's the fastest growing sport there in Brazil, and basically worshiped. 60 Million people were watching JDS vs. Cain on FOX in Brazil, and over 20 Million people watched Franklin/Silva from UFC 147. Even though the main match was on I believe at 1 or 2 in the morning.

Check this out:






That's a huge fucking line waiting to get in and it's only during the first PRELIMINARY fight. Holy fuck. Can you imagine a huge marquee matchup like JDS vs. Cain II or Silva/Sonnen III (if it happens) taking place there? EASILY can fill a 100,000 people and jam pack them into a soccer stadium. Man, if only MMA was as big here in North America.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^Yeah the Brazilian fans are great, Jose Aldo running into the crowd after knocking out Mendes is my fave MMA moment of this year so far, hoping for something to overtake it tonight though. or more accurately tommorow morning, main event should be kicking off around 5am-ish for me! No sleep!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/sports/boxingmma/ufc-148-salaries-silva-making-200k-sonnen-making-50k

Sonnen will make 50K tonight (50 more for winning)

Silva gets 200k to show.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> http://www.opposingviews.com/i/sports/boxingmma/ufc-148-salaries-silva-making-200k-sonnen-making-50k
> 
> Sonnen will make 50K tonight (50 more for winning)
> 
> Silva gets 200k to show.


Heard Silva's making a guaranteed 7 Mill for this fight. On top of that, there's sponsorships with Burger King, Nike, and the PPV cut. Silva's walking out a very rich man win or lose. 

Hope Chael is getting a cut of the PPV as well, otherwise, 50k seems a bit low for him.


----------



## Rated R™

That video is fucking nuts, I could only imagine if that 85,000 deal went through for Sonnen/Silva II. :shocked:


----------



## Walls

I honestly think Chael would have died in Brazil if he had won the belt there. They can't stand him and they wouldn't be able to control 80,000 people. What's even creepier is Chael talked about it on Rogan's podcast and it really sounded like he knew that too.


----------



## Rock316AE

Wow, Chael is making only 50k? that's miserable for all the work he did selling this PPV and building this story with Silva.


----------



## Ray

Rock316AE said:


> Wow, Chael is making only 50k? that's miserable for all the work he did selling this PPV and building this story with Silva.


He only made 70k (35,000 to win, 35,000 to show) in his last two fights each, against Bisping and Stann too. Good to know it's atleast raised up to 50,000, bit I still find that low.

Like I said, hopefully he gets a nice chunk from the PPV, and gate, and also some sponsorships.


----------



## Rock316AE

Still, it's so low. Especially for the guy that made this fight what it is. Created all the mainstream buzz and brought the attention, told the story and did what he did in the last fight. That's HIS show. Last I heard, Meltzer said that Overeem and Lesnar were making millions from their fight, so Sonnen gets only 50k? Sounds horrible. But I'm sure if he beats Silva, he's going to the next level.


----------



## Ray

Better lay off that Hawaiian pizza BJ. Otherwise, Rory's coming to get you.


----------



## Nocturnal

Don't worry about Chael Sonnen's money. That is just these guys base salary/show money that they report to the commission. Don't read too much into it. He will be making tons of money from other non-reported sources.



Rock316AE said:


> Still, it's so low. Especially for the guy that made this fight what it is. Created all the mainstream buzz and brought the attention, told the story and did what he did in the last fight. That's HIS show. Last I heard, Meltzer said that Overeem and Lesnar were making millions from their fight, so Sonnen gets only 50k? Sounds horrible. But I'm sure if he beats Silva, he's going to the next level.


Overeem was making millions but you want to know what was his base salary for the fight? Alistair Overeem: $264,285.71. That quarter million was turned into millions once the PPV cut and sponsors were factored in.


----------



## McQueen

Penn does look really out of shape in that picture.


----------



## Mikey Damage

I'm almost positive that Dana will hook up Chael with "locker room bonuses" and such for his selling of this fight.

I bet Chael's bonus is probably 3-4 times his show pay. 

It's only fair. He's sold this fight like a psycho.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

pre-lims about to start, time to get some snacks, roll a fattie and settle in.

I don't think I've been this excited since I was a kid waiting for WrestleMania 6.


----------



## Nocturnal

http://www.ufc.tv/ufc/liveplayer.jsp?id=1581&mid=1511

For the prelims just login


----------



## Notorious

You wanna ride me? :lmao

Alessio was pissed.


----------



## Tomkin

Fucking love living in England, Sonnen vs Silva for free!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

John Allessio= Anderson Silva.


----------



## Irish Jet

Time passing. So. Slowly.


----------



## Ray

WAR PHILLIPOU


----------



## SteenIsGod

These Prelims are terrible.


----------



## Ray

Shit.....


----------



## Rock316AE

That Silva/Sonnen commercial was money.


----------



## Rush

Seems like the same things get done over and over. You're incrediably naive to think that the fighters only make their reported pay to the comission. Locker room 'bonuses', sponsorships, PPV cuts, gate cuts (PPV and gate especially if you're main eventing) mean your earning potential is far beyond your base pay. Now if you want to compare the pay, Silva is undefeated in the UFC, 14-0. 12 title defenses in a row, main evented for ages, his base pay should/deserves to be way higher than Sonnen's.


----------



## Ray

Jesus, these prelims have been just plain awful thus far.


----------



## Rock316AE

This fight was boring as hell.


----------



## Ray

The postfight thing was emotional stuff though.

WAR GUILLARD


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Having a Russian star in lightweight title contention in the future will be big for the UFC.

EDIT: That thong da thong thong thong


----------



## Ray

Fabricio looks like a roided up Renan Barao.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Fuck This, I'm going out to get food for the Real Show.

These Prelims have been dreadful.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Melvin has to keep this standing no matter what as much as possible. If he does that he'll win the fight with boxing.


----------



## Ray

FINALLY. A decent ass fight. Well done by Guillard and Camoenes. 10-9 Guillard but it was very very close and you could make a case for Fabricio as well.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Guillard looks a little tired right now. That's why this fight has slowed down.


----------



## Ray

19-19. Both look gassed as hell.


----------



## Rock316AE

Another boring fight. 

Crowd is 70-80% pro-Silva based on the huge "BRAZIL" chants every 5 minutes. Atmosphere is going to be crazy during the fight.


----------



## Ray

There was also a pretty big "USA" chant. Brazilians are just much more consistent with there's lol

Either way, the main-event atmosphere is going to be insane.

Man those prelims were awful. Hope that doesn't hurt the buyrate. And 30-27?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Fabricio just didn't look like he wanted to win that fight as much as Guillard. He's a BJJ fighter who can try to submit you but every time they got on the ground it looked like Guillard came up with some type of ground and pound and got the better of him. The judges have to see all those punches and elbows he was landing at the end of the first two rounds and a couple other times in the fight.

I was right.


----------



## Ray

HERE WE GO! I couldn't sleep last night because of this PPV. Let's do this.


----------



## Nocturnal

It's time!


----------



## Stormbringer

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I'M PUMPED!


----------



## Rock316AE

The People's Champion Tito Ortiz? The fuck? Only two People's Champions - The Rock and Muhammad Ali.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

If you take out the main event and co main event this is a very weak card. At one point it was going to have Faber/Cruz, Bisping/Boetcsh, and Franklin/Le on it.

EDIT: If anybody wants to know how old Ivan Menjivar is, he was GSP's debut fight. (if you didn't know that)


----------



## AmEagle

Anyone have a stream?


----------



## Freeloader

I really hope Sonnen wins. Everyone should root for him, just so we can get a rubber match with the two of them. 

Like we are with Ortiz and Griffin. Rooting for Griffin all the way. The fight I am most anticipating honestly. Shame so many people aren't even aware this fight is on the radar.


----------



## Ray

Tough call, but I'm going with Menjivar on this one.


----------



## Equilibrium

Damn my stream messed up..


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

AmEagle said:


> Anyone have a stream?


Just go to google and search sports stream, then click on a link. Then just find UFC 148 on the site. All sites and streams seem to be working well tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet

Easton singing his way to the octagon. :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

Come on Easton


----------



## Ray

Don't really know who to give that first round to. I'll give it to Easton since he got that high kick in and was controlling the direction of the fight for the most part.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Another fight that's going to decision? JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## Rock316AE

Not a good night so far in terms of excitement. But nothing can kill this crowd for Sonnen/Silva, no matter how many boring fights we are going to get.


----------



## Stormbringer

It's a prelim just wait for Le and Toto.


----------



## Ray

DX-Superkick said:


> It's a prelim just wait for Le and Toto.


This is the main-card. 20-18 Easton. 


LIDDELLLLLL!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This might be the first UFC show to have no knockouts.


----------



## Ray

I'm 99% sure we're getting a knockout by Money Mendes in the next fight. That should get the crowd excited hopefully.


----------



## SteenIsGod

God, Just wait for the Triple Main Event, But Damn this is SO Boring.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Imagine Chael Getting Knocked out in 10 Seconds, I'm a Chael Fan but Damn that would be CRAZY to see the crowd reaction.


----------



## Ray

Definitely think that Easton got that last round. The first 2, I have no idea. 

Think Easton wins 29-28


----------



## Irish Jet

The highlight of that fight was Chuck Liddell.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Boring ass fight LOL. Mike Easton pushed the pace sure, but damn did he miss a lot of strikes. Menjivar was trying but in the end he's just not a boxer or strong enough to have won this one.


----------



## Ray

"Is he gonna call out the entire country?" :lmao


----------



## Nocturnal

Fight wasn't the greatest but Mike Easton has character :lmao


----------



## Ray

Barao/Faber will be a good fight, but man is that going to tank in buyrates.


----------



## SteenIsGod

The fuck is up with the Commercials?

I'm watching a stream btw so maybe just me.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Cody McKenzie winning here would be one of the biggest upsets in UFC history.


----------



## Stormbringer

Is this too big a drop for Mendes? He goes from Aldo to a TUF guy.


----------



## Ray

Man, the featherweight division is REALLY weak isn't it.

Nice music by Cody though. Too bad he's going to get his teeth smashed in now.

Although, Cody DOES have Ronda in his corner. So atleast he's a winner in that regard.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Fuck it, from here on in I'm rooting against extreme-weight-cutters like McKenzie. If you're 6 foot tall you should not be fighting 5 ft 6 guys, period.

On the plus side he's got the piece of ass that is Ronda Rousey in his corner.

WAR CHAD MENDES.

Fucking pumped for the main two fights tonight.


----------



## Rock316AE

"Money" Mendes and "The People's Champion" Tito Ortiz? Really?


----------



## Ray

Rock316AE said:


> "Money" Mendes and "The People's Champion" Tito Ortiz? Really?


I really don't know why you're making such a big deal out of this. They're just nick names. Chill.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Great walkout song for Mendes.


----------



## Rock316AE

McKenzie, hopefully not by decision.


----------



## SteenIsGod

I love how Mazagadi says "Now Come On, Bring It On"


----------



## Ray

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT? 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

Well...


----------



## Rock316AE

:lmao That was something different.


----------



## SteenIsGod

MENDES IS GOD


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Hell yeah! Great win, Chad!


----------



## Nocturnal

If you blinked you missed it.


----------



## Ray

Roll on Joe Silva. Keep making these competitive match-ups. 

Not too late to go to the other side Ronda.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Smart by Chad Mendez. When you're fighting a guy that skinny who's 145 lbs. and 6'0 tall just one haymaker to the body is all it takes sometimes. McKenzie will learn from this and start practicing taking body shots or else he's going to have a hard time remaining in UFC after this.


----------



## Stormbringer

Would it have been possible to catch Jose like that?


----------



## Ray

Man. Looks like Skinny Mick Foley is dead.

GS-FUCKING-P. I need more of you on my screen!


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

McKenzie should be fighting at Welterweight at the very least. Same for Cole Miller and other skeletors.


----------



## Ray

Oh look. Another possible boring decision fight. Going for Maia I guess.


----------



## Rock316AE

psx71 said:


> I really don't know why you're making such a big deal out of this. They're just nick names. Chill.


Just wondering, why use something so "synonymous" with other people? Sounds weird to me but whatever lol.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Awesome Song


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

DX-Superkick said:


> Would it have been possible to catch Jose like that?


Aldo is much different because you run from his high kicks, not catch them and Aldo's body can take a lot of punishment. McKenzie's body is as weak as they come.


----------



## Irish Jet

McKenzie looked homeless and fought worse.


----------



## Ray

Rock316AE said:


> Just wondering, why use something so "synonymous" with other people? Sounds weird to me but whatever lol.


Eh. I guess. All good.


OH MAN. NUMB IS SO GOOD! I think I'm in love with Maia just because of his music choice of LP.


----------



## Nocturnal

Kim Dong-Hyun* to send Maia to the lightweight division folks.


----------



## Rush

Anyone who thought McKenzie stood a chance is a moron. 

Maia needs to remember that he's a fucking BJJ beast and he cannot box. 

Nicknames are used and reused heaps. If you never watched the WWE you'd have no idea about the people's champ though so settle down son.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Rock316AE said:


> Just wondering, why use something so "synonymous" with other people? Sounds weird to me but whatever lol.


Tito's main nickname is Huntington Beach Bad Boy though. The peoples champion is something a lot of guys throw around casually. You have a point with Mendes - a little creativity wouldn't hurt at all. 'Money' doesn't really fit him, but it's not a big deal.

Hoping for a Maia win right now. (Y)


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

C'mon Stun Gun! 

I hope Maia tries to box again. It normally doesn't work out, and I don't think it'll work on Dong Hyun Kim.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Nocturnal said:


> Dong Yong Kim to send Maia to the lightweight division folks.


If Mia can't beat Kim then I can't see him having much a future in UFC outside of losing fights. Maybe he can go back to competitive BJJ expos.


----------



## Ray

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> C'mon Zombie!
> 
> I hope Maia tries to box again. It normally doesn't work out, and I don't think it'll work on Dong Hyun Kim.


Korean Zombie and DHK are different people lol


----------



## C-Cool

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> C'mon Zombie!
> 
> I hope Maia tries to box again. It normally doesn't work out, and I don't think it'll work on Dong Hyun Kim.


Wrong guy.

This is Stun Gun, not Zombie.


----------



## Rush

DHK is Stun Gun, not Korean Zombie :lol


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

psx71 said:


> Korean Zombie and DHK are different people lol


I caught the mix up right when I posted it, lol.

Happens everytime DHK shows up.


----------



## SteenIsGod

NICE, 2 Good Finishes


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Now that's how you win a fight!

This also shows how good Chris Weidman and Mark Munoz are who beat Maia. Looking forward to Maia at Welterweight.


----------



## Rush

That was domination, Stun Gun got fucked up. thats how Maia should be fighting, he's not a boxer but he can grapple like a beast.


----------



## Green

Question to regular UFC watchers, why does the crowd suck so much? Maybe its just this event, the atmosphere isn't that great though.

Also that Korean guy just got fucked up.


----------



## Nocturnal

Wow did not expect the fight to go like that. Maia with a successful welterweight debut. Seemed like he was cheering before the ref even stopped the fight like it was fixed. Something is definitely broken.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Green said:


> Question to regular UFC watchers, why does the crowd suck so much? Maybe its just this event, the atmosphere isn't that great though.
> 
> Also that Korean guy just got fucked up.


Your basically watching the Jobber Matches right now


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Awesome win!


----------



## Huganomics

Ouch. Hutz


----------



## Irish Jet

First UFC card without a KO...

unk2

Imagine this happened in the Silva-Sonnen fight :lmao


----------



## Rock316AE

Now it's more interesting. This PPV did 180 in two fights.


----------



## Nocturnal

Green said:


> Question to regular UFC watchers, why does the crowd suck so much? Maybe its just this event, the atmosphere isn't that great though.
> 
> Also that Korean guy just got fucked up.


UFC mics the arena very poorly and tends to normalize the sound. The result is even the hottest crowds sound exactly the same as every other dull crowd. I disagree with them doing this but it is what it is.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Hopefully it's not his neck that's hurt. Didn't look good the way he landed.


----------



## Irish Jet

Did he just say Maia's FRIEND Anderson Silva? What the fucking fuck?


----------



## Green

SteenIsGod said:


> Your basically watching the Jobber Matches right now


Really? Lol. I'm not big on this scene, probably got fooled by the announcers hyping these last two fights.



> UFC mics the arena very poorly and tends to normalize the sound. The result is even the hottest of hottest crowds sound exactly the same as every other dull crowd. I disagree with them doing this but it is what it is.


Ok, that explains it


----------



## Rush

Live event crowds are crazy loud, doesn't come through in a broadcast though. It gives you an idea about how loud the boos are when you hear them in a fight though.

^ These aren't jobbers in a wrestling sense. they're mid range fighters, not many people on a main card are what you would call 'jobbers'.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Just saw on Twitter that Soccer star Samir Nasri is at the show tonight. Pretty cool.


----------



## Rock316AE

John Morrison and Melina are there according to Alvarez. And there was a "rare BORING" chant. Can't blame them.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Green said:


> Question to regular UFC watchers, why does the crowd suck so much? Maybe its just this event, the atmosphere isn't that great though.
> 
> Also that Korean guy just got fucked up.


It doesn't suck. UFC production utilizes a trick where you hear the commentators 80% better than the crowd, serious. There are times when the crowd is going to be dead of course but when they come alive and get really hot you can never hear it properly. When somebody comes out to their theme music it's deafening but we can't understand it because all we hear good is the commentators.

If you couldn't hear the commentators properly no casuals and intellectuals like these MMA insider reporters would ever get MMA. It's always been a sport where viewers are heavy into listening to the commentators explain stuff going back to the first show with Jim Brown who had no idea what was going on but it helped the show dearly. Unlike wrestling where you want to hear a ruckus crowd boo Cena and pray for Cole and Booker T to STFU.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Hoping for a Cote win right now. It's not gonna be easy though. Hopefully Wanderlei took Cung's soul in their last fight.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

I've been so excited for tonight that I keep forgetting that Weidman's fight is only a few days away. I can't wait to see him back in there and hopefully picking up a big win.


----------



## Stormbringer

I want Cung to take this bad. Come on Street Fighter!


----------



## reDREDD

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Just saw on Twitter that Soccer star Samir Nasri is at the show tonight. Pretty cool.


piers morgan wants him in the octagon lol


----------



## Rock316AE

Why he let him get up? stupid move. Unless he's better standing.


----------



## Irish Jet

I would pay serious money to see FRIMPONG beat the living piss out of Samir Nasri in the octagon.

Soft with the ladies. Hard with the men. INNIT. Guess he'd be soft with Nasri.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Oh Crap, Lee got a good shot in.


----------



## Rated R™

I'm so excited for the ME, I couldn't give a fuck about these other fights.

Bring it on already!


----------



## Stormbringer

Le's round there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

So I guess Cote isn't a wrestler....


----------



## Dark Storm

Irish Jet said:


> I would pay serious money to see FRIMPONG beat the living piss out of Samir Nasri in the octagon.
> 
> Soft with the ladies. Hard with the men. INNIT. Guess he'd be soft with Nasri.


I'd totally pay money to see that.


----------



## Rush

Rock316AE said:


> Why he let him get up? stupid move. Unless he's better standing.


you really haven't watched this sport long have you? Le is garbage on the ground, but an excellent striker. Cote is an average striker but he's got an excellent ground game.


----------



## Green

Violence is golden: Yeah understood, I edited my post.

Don't really get your point though. I watch boxing and all manner of different fight sports, and the commentators can usually be heard fine as well as the viewer getting the full on crowd noise/atmosphere. Atmosphere is a big part of watching fights for me personally, and the vast majority of time commentators don't say anything groundbreaking anyway.


----------



## Rock316AE

Le won two rounds.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Patrick Cote gives new light to the term "setting up the takedown"


----------



## Stormbringer

Le 30-27


----------



## Irish Jet

Le unanimously. Surely.


----------



## Nocturnal

Cung Le wins all 3 rounds


----------



## Rock316AE

Le won the first two rounds easily, third was close.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Le got this


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

I've got Cote winning that 29-28 at the very least. Those two takedowns might have won Le the last round.

Cote was pushing it the whole time and landed the most it seemed to me.


----------



## Dark Storm

That can't be anything but Le.


----------



## Irish Jet

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> I've got Cote winning that 30-29 at the very least. Those two takedowns might have won Le the last round though.


Wut?


----------



## Green

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> I've got Cote winning that 29-28 at the very least. Those two takedowns might have won Le the last round.
> 
> Cote was pushing it the whole time and landed the most it seemed to me.


Not a chance


----------



## Irish Jet

Holy fuck they are against Sonnen HARD.


----------



## Dark Storm

Ha, gotta love Le, "his head is so hard I hurt my foot on it."


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Irish Jet said:


> Wut?


Typooo.

Cote's striking was sharp as hell during the fight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

One of the worst main card fights of the year. Especially if you factor in that this was one of the co main events.

Still both men had a grueling battle so I can't hate on them. Some fights just turn out boring sometimes.


----------



## Rush

how on earth did you score that 30-29 to Cote? It was an easy 30-27 to le. Did more in every round.

i see that edit, even a 29-28 is still way off.


----------



## Green

Irish Jet said:


> Holy fuck they are against Sonnen HARD.


Lots of Brazilian fans

Also the way it should be btw


----------



## Huganomics

ZOMG THEY CALLED HIM THE PEOPLE'S CHAMPION AGAIN!11111


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Rush said:


> how on earth did you score that 30-29 to Cote? It was an easy 30-27 to le. Did more in every round.


I meant 29-28. Cote was pushing the fight more and never looked in danger, at least to me. I like Cung as well so I'm not too upset.

Now time for Forrest to do his thing (hopefully).


----------



## Rocky Mark

Irish Jet said:


> Holy fuck they are against Sonnen HARD.


we got a smart crowd tonight


----------



## Rock316AE

Building will explode when Anderson wins.


----------



## Nocturnal

Let's go Forest!


----------



## Rated R™

Mosh is too sick for an entrance.


----------



## Rush

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> I meant 29-28. Cote was pushing the fight more and never looked in danger, at least to me. I like Cung as well so I'm not too upset.
> 
> Now time for Forrest to do his thing (hopefully).


Cote was never landing much at all. Pushing the pace means fuck all if you can't hit the guy.


----------



## Green

Lol @ Tito

Legend


----------



## Rocky Mark

i don't see Tito going out on a high note .. Forr got this


----------



## Green

Dropkick Murphy > Eminem


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Ultimately it should be up to Tito to decide if he wants to retire but if he goes out here I can't see him fighting ever again. Unless some other company pops up to rival UFC like WCW against WWF in the late 90's (which will never happen).


----------



## Rock316AE

Griffin winning in the first round.


----------



## Huganomics

TITO WILL NEVER RETIRE, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. :flair3


----------



## Green

Tito needs to stop boxing Griffin and go for takedowns.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Griffin won that first round.


----------



## Green

And as I say that...


----------



## Rush

Judges will give that 10-9 to Tito. Takedowns make them drop their load.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

When you can't knockout Forrest in the first round he's very hard to beat and a great fighter.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Forr is schooling the shit out of Tito


----------



## Green

Tito's legs don't seem to be there, he's too slow man. Reckon deep down he's a better fighter than Griffin though


----------



## Rush

19-19 so far. Griffin should win the fight, Tito has no gas tank


----------



## Green

Tito's round surely


----------



## Rush

i'd give it 29-28 Griffin, but i bet Tito wins the decision.


----------



## Green

Great fight

edit: WTF lol


----------



## Rocky Mark

DaFuq ?


----------



## Stormbringer

Forrest has left the building!


----------



## Nocturnal

Forrest is washed up should retire

28-29 unanimous for Tito imo.


----------



## Rocky Mark

DAMN RIGHT !!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Griffin deserved to win that.


----------



## Green

So are knockdowns not counted in the UFC?

Also I think Forest may have brain damage man


----------



## Nocturnal

And forest steals it. Well I wanted him to win but not with that preformance booo!


----------



## Stormbringer

The hell is happening...


----------



## Rush

Griffin clearly outstruck him, takedowns don't mean shit when you don't do anything with them.


----------



## Rocky Mark

well that "interview" was painful to watch ..


----------



## Huganomics

Dat heat.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Green said:


> So are knockdowns not counted in the UFC?
> 
> Also I think Forest may have brain damage man


Knockdowns from strikes do count and the fight was very close but Tito didn't do enough on the feet in the first two rounds even despite the takedown and knockdown in the first round, the judges look more at the boxing aspect these days and also how well you defend on the ground and quickly you get up. All in all Forrest did a great job and then dominated on the feet minus getting caught a couple of times. The great difference between a chin like Forrest's and Chuck Liddell's is he has the ability to take one but knows his limits and how to recover properly. All this stuff counts. If Forrest didn't recover properly the fight would've been stopped. Tito had to finish there like others have been able to do against Forrest but it's almost impossible to stop Forrest after the first round.


----------



## Green

Rush said:


> Griffin clearly outstruck him, takedowns don't mean shit when you don't do anything with them.


Agreed but Ortiz had two knockdowns.


----------



## Rocky Mark

hipster Lebron


----------



## Green

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Knockdowns from strikes do count and the fight was very close but Tito didn't do enough on the feet in the first two rounds even despite the takedown and knockdown in the first round, the judges look more at the boxing aspect these days and also how well you defend on the ground and quickly you get up. All in all Forrest did a great job and then dominated on the feet minus getting caught a couple of times. The great difference between a chin like Forrest's and Chuck Liddell's is he has the ability to take on but knows his limits and how to recover properly. All this stuff counts. If Forrest didn't recover properly the fight would've been stopped.


Fair enough, Ortiz should've finished Griffin in the third, but his cardio seemed terrible.


----------



## Rock316AE

Forrest clearly. 

Now bring the main event already!


----------



## Huganomics

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Freeloader

Glad Griffin won. Not sure why he left the ring, maybe he's on mushrooms or something.


----------



## Rocky Mark

boy i hope Sliva twists the shit out of that arrogant prick .. 

LET'S GET READY TO RUMBLE !!


----------



## SteenIsGod

C'MON CHAEL!!!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I'm kind of nervous right now.


----------



## Green

Here we go


----------



## Rush

Knockdowns aren't counted like they are in boxing. in boxing you knock someone down you're likely to win the round 10-8. You knock someone down in MMA and it scores you points but you're not going to necessarily win the round.


----------



## Irish Jet

Shit nervous. COME ON CHAEL YOU BEAST!


----------



## Huganomics

"I finish the fight, I win, that's it." :lol

Pretty much.


----------



## Nocturnal

Too close to call. It's almost time.


----------



## Huganomics

This is the most excited I've been for a fight or match since Punk/Cena at MITB.


----------



## Green

Pumped man!

edit: WTF Rogan, Chael the greatest trash talker ever?


----------



## Rock316AE

Anderson - first round. 

It's interesting to know if Chael regrets now that he put his career on the line.


----------



## Freeloader

Chael Sonnen with a TKO in round 4 is my random prediction. At least that is my hope. I already want a 3rd fight with these two guys.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> Knockdowns aren't counted like they are in boxing. in boxing you knock someone down you're likely to win the round 10-8. You knock someone down in MMA and it scores you points but you're not going to necessarily win the round.


Exactly. You're more likely to win a close round with a knockdown but it's not going to deduct points from the opponent.

-----
Why is Lebron James here. He probably likes Silva fpalm


----------



## Green

GOAT


----------



## Rock316AE

Silva makes a lot of money with his shirt alone. He's got a Catalog lol. 

HUGE hype, come on Anderson!


----------



## Nocturnal

Definitely want Chael to win but its hard to bet against Anderson.


----------



## Zen

COME ON


----------



## Stormbringer

Silva taking his face grease and putting it on his torso. Grease job!


----------



## Rock316AE

DAMN this is fucking awesome. Chael did exactly what he said so far.


----------



## SteenIsGod

1 ROUND TO THE BAD GUY


----------



## Stormbringer

Knee to the fucking face!


----------



## Rocky Mark

LIKE .. A .. FUCKING .. BOSS !!


----------



## Huganomics

Oops.


----------



## Dark Storm

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Rock316AE

Chael can RETIRE now. It's over for him. 

Wow that was awesome.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Finally, this crap is over with.


----------



## Green

OOOOOOOVER


----------



## scrilla

back to the WWE section you geeks.


----------



## Nocturnal




----------



## Freeloader

Highly disappointing. Random, uninteresting blow that took Sonnen out. Silva's defense was good, but the way it ended sucked.

What a terrible fight. Ortiz/Griffin was more entertaining.


----------



## Rush

Fuck yes, all of you Sonnen dickriders can finally gtfo and stfu. walls, hope you enjoy your new avy and name :westbrook2


----------



## Green

Freeloader said:


> Highly disappointing. Random, uninteresting blow that took Sonnen out. Silva's defense was good, but the way it ended sucked.
> 
> What a terrible fight. Ortiz/Griffin was more entertaining.


Sonnen isn't that good. A lot of this hype came from his mouth, not his abilities.


----------



## Rock316AE

Anderson did exactly what he said and Chael dropped like an amateur, what an awesome move there by Silva.


----------



## AKM-95

Rush said:


> Fuck yes, all of you Sonnen dickriders can finally gtfo and stfu.


Yup, Dude's the goat plain and simple.....


----------



## Rocky Mark

serves him right for being a clutz and letting his emotions get to him .. arrogant prick 

Silva played it cool and calm and wrapped the fight around his finger


----------



## Huganomics

Chael right now = :sadpanda


----------



## Green

LMAO Sonnen gets a barbicue invitation


----------



## Stormbringer

Green said:


> Sonnen isn't that good. A lot of this hype came from his mouth, not his abilities.


Did you see the first fight?

Well the middleweight division is now dead.


----------



## Freeloader

Green said:


> Sonnen isn't that good. A lot of this hype came from his mouth, not his abilities.


What he did in the first fight against Silva, nobody else has. Sonnen went for a stupid backfist and fell down all on his own. Silva had him delivered to him for the finishing blow. That's not what I was hoping to see. 

People can say whatever they want, but Sonnen/Silva III would of been great.


----------



## Green

DX-Superkick said:


> Did you see the first fight?
> 
> Well the middleweight division is now dead.


Sure he's a great wrestler, but thats just one string to his bow. MMA is about multiple skills, which Silva is a master of and why he is GOAT.

Feel bad for the Sonnen fans though


----------



## SteenIsGod

Good fight. Almost shed a tear at the end with Sonnen/Silva Embracing.


----------



## Freeloader

Well, maybe if GSP and Silva can meet in the same weight class, will we have a fight worthy for Silva I guess. GSP and Spider would be cool IMO.


----------



## Rush

Sonnen is an elite wrestler. Probably the best wrestler in MMA period, but he needs to work on a few things to be an elite fighter. If Silva retired then Chael would destroy the division, no one else has the wrestling to compete, and of the elite strikers not many have the takedown defense to give them that opportunity to attack.


----------



## Rock316AE

Silva came out of this as a real champion as a fighter and a man, Chael looked embarrassed and rightfully so. But I give him huge credit because he made this huge story what it is. Anderson is just in a different league, congratulations.


----------



## Nocturnal

Who the fuck can stop this guy? Clearly the goat.


----------



## Green

Rush said:


> Sonnen is an elite wrestler. Probably the best wrestler in MMA period, but he needs to work on a few things to be an elite fighter. If Silva retired then Chael would destroy the division, no one else has the wrestling to compete, and of the elite strikers not many have the takedown defense to give them that opportunity to attack.


Exactly.


----------



## Huganomics

Chael should go to that barbecue. Maybe there will be some humble pie and crow there. ique2


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

All you little Anderson Silva fans are like:

Yes! Anderson Silva won, Yes! Just beat the annoying prick, bad guy Chael Sonnen who was his only legit competitor left out there. This is such a great moment I almost feel like I won the fight myself and can take Chael myself.


----------



## Rated R™

Sonnen had a chance to become the possibly the biggest UFC Draw since Lesnar, nice way to get cocky and fuck it up Sonnen.

He should stop cutting scripted promos from now on.


----------



## Rocky Mark

well , i'm gonna wrap it up with one word folks ..

HUMBLE'D !!


----------



## Green

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> All you little Anderson Silva fans are like:
> 
> Yes! Anderson Silva won, Yes! Just beat the annoying prick, bad guy Chael Sonnen who was his only legit competitor left out there. This is such a great moment I almost feel like I won the fight myself and can take Chael myself.


More like just pleased this prowrestling stuff is over and UFC can go back to being a proper sport


----------



## Nocturnal

Yeah Chael sold the fight and made the build entertaining and honestly if he won the fight, a trilogy would've done big business had Sonnen won. What is left for Anderson after this?


----------



## Irish Jet

Sonnen to me seems to lack the mental focus that it takes to be an elite fighter, always makes stupid mistakes even in fights where he's in control or in a good position. What he was thinking trying a spinning elbow strike against Silva I have no idea, he got exactly what he deserved for that.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

Rock316AE said:


> Silva came out of this as a real champion as a fighter and a man, Chael looked embarrassed and rightfully so. But I give him huge credit because he made this huge story what it is. Anderson is just in a different league, congratulations.


Gotta agree. Oh well, A.Silva still the man.


----------



## Myers

How's it taste motherfuckers! Anderson "The GOAT" Silva FTW.


----------



## Freeloader

It's a shame that this match had to be decided with a significant factor being someone's major fuckup as opposed to another guy doing something right. Always the worst ways to see a fight or game end. 

That spinning backfist whiff will haunt him til the day he dies. It was all Sonnen up til that. Same s the first fight, which with one minor altercation, Sonnen wins. 

This outcome really wasn't good for UFC. A 3rd match tiebreaker would of been great.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Chael Sonnen's entire life can be contained within that backfist attempt.


----------



## Green

Freeloader said:


> It's a shame that this match had to be decided with a significant factor being someone's major fuckup as opposed to another guy doing something right. Always the worst ways to see a fight or game end.
> 
> That spinning backfist whiff will haunt him til the day he dies. It was all Sonnen up til that. Same s the first fight, which with one minor altercation, Sonnen wins.
> 
> This outcome really wasn't good for UFC. A 3rd match tiebreaker would of been great.


Silva is a counterpuncher. Counterpunchers take advantage of mistakes, so the fact that these fights have finished this way isn't as big of a shock as you might think.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Sonnen was a victim of what everybody else has been a victim of against Silva. In the first fight he wasn't but Silva survived and beat him which actually makes sense from a Jiu Jitsu standpoint then in this fight after the first round he became just another victim which is what Silva has been about his entire career. I guess you can't tug on Superman's cape forever. Eventually he wakes up, focuses, get comfortable, and goes in for the kill.

With that said I can't fucking stand Anderson Silva. This had to be the most disappointing ending to anything sports related in my life and having his kids and everybody celebrating only made it that much more irritating to sit through. The BBQ comment was like a joke and a tasteless one at that. I know you can interpret any way you want but even Tito didn't sink as low to a joke after beating Ken Shamrock or Chuck after beating Tito or Rashad beating Rampage or Jones beating Rashad, etc. I know he took all of Chaels comments personal but come on. What an asshole.


----------



## Rocky Mark

Freeloader said:


> It's a shame that this match had to be decided with a significant factor being someone's major fuckup as opposed to another guy doing something right. Always the worst ways to see a fight or game end.
> 
> That spinning backfist whiff will haunt him til the day he dies. *It was all Sonnen up til that.* Same s the first fight, which with one minor altercation, Sonnen wins.
> 
> This outcome really wasn't good for UFC. A 3rd match tiebreaker would of been great.



sorry but no 

being mentally ready is one of the biggest factors in a fight , Sonnen was bound to fuck up sooner or later , even if the backfist did connect 

while Silva was calm , cool , and collect , Sonnen was a hothead and letting his emotions get to him .. all Silva was doing is waiting for his moment , just like the last fight , the difference is that this time it came soon


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

lolz


----------



## Green

WrestlingforEverII said:


> lolz


Oh jesus that is epic

Safe to say the backfist was the incorrect choice


----------



## Rock316AE

WrestlingforEverII said:


> lolz


Awesome. That's the ultimate revenge for Anderson. And he predicted it to end just like that in the countdown.


----------



## Dark Storm

Silva seems to catch him with his left knee during the spin, doubt it was intentional, but definitely what made him tumble so easily, that knee to the chest though, that was a beauty! You can see just before it the look on Sonnen's face. "Oh shit, I'm fucked!"


----------



## Saint Dick

So disappointed in Chael. Wtf was that


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

It was like Sonnen knew he was f**ked.


----------



## chronoxiong

What the hell? In wrestling, that's a botch. In a real competition, that's how you screw yourself out of a fight. Lol...Poor Sonnen. Oh well, it was nice of him to promote this match with his WWE-style promos.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rocky Mark said:


> sorry but no
> 
> being mentally ready is one of the biggest factors in a fight , Sonnen was bound to fuck up sooner or later , even if the backfist did connect
> 
> while Silva was calm , cool , and collect , Sonnen was a hothead and letting his emotions get to him .. all Silva was doing is waiting for his moment , just like the last fight , the difference is that this time it came soon


How was Sonnen being a hot head? How can you prove that? Silva won because he's a better athlete and has the most important stat in MMA history as the best finisher and can finish anybody as proven tonight and in his last fight with Chael. To try to say Chael is not as mentally tough as Silva might be a accurate statement but it's not a weakness in Chael's case. If Chael was mentally weak he'd of lost to Bisping like Mayhem Miller did, lost to the former US Marine badass Brian Stann. No way was Chael going to be scarred of the moment after coming this far to get to it and then just give up. He was the same Chael in round 2 of this fight as in all his previous fights up to the point he won or lost.

You're explanation is alright because it's just how you saw it but this is another example of people hating on Chael and thinking they just won a fight putting themselves in Silva's shoes. I can't stand comments like that in any sport for that matter. "Oh Patriots just beat the Jets see *blame on some bullshit reason like the coach is too outspoken*" and I can go on with other sporting examples similar where people wanna laugh and put karma in the place of the turn of events or bad luck because they can never come close to achieving the level of a Chael Sonnen or whoever just ate the L.


----------



## Liam Miller

Thank you silva now chael fans embarrassing themselves all over the net, just brilliant they can no go back to their holes.


----------



## Freeloader

Rocky Mark said:


> sorry but no





WrestlingforEverII said:


>


I rest my case


----------



## Freeloader

WWE_TNA said:


> Thank you silva now chael fans embarrassing themselves all over the net, just brilliant they can no go back to their holes.


Why? It's funny, cause if you watch their first fight again, you can feel like Sonnen won that fight, but people act like Silva trounced him and Sonnen isn't in his league. 4 of those 5 rounds were his. 

But I guess people would rather see Silva fight people with less ability and just roll to victory :no:


----------



## TomahawkJock

I think Anderson Silva is the best troller of all time. He baits guys in sometimes. Sometimes I wonder if he purposely lets guys get an advantage over him for a round or two.


----------



## Liam Miller

Sonnen fans p4p worst fans in the sport yes worse than penn and diaz fanboys, half of them barely even knew him pre marquardt fight, i like him for the fighter he is but his nuthuggers just ruin it. They will soon move on to riding someone elses nuts or get bored and go back to pro wrestling.

Silva GOAT


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

TomahawkJock said:


> I think Anderson Silva is the best troller of all time. He baits guys in sometimes. Sometimes I wonder if he purposely lets guys get an advantage over him for a round or two.


I see where you're coming from but if he trolled Sonnen for 4 and a half rounds then your point is invalid because nobody makes it that close for the fun of it.



> Sonnen fans p4p worst fans in the sport yes worse than penn and diaz fanboys, half of them barely even knew him pre marquardt fight, i like him for the fighter he is but his nuthuggers just ruin it. They will soon move on to riding someone elses nuts or get bored and go back to pro wrestling.
> 
> Silva GOAT


Where are all these assumptions coming from that Sonnen fans are just WWE fans? Most pro wrestling fans that don't like MMA aren't going to like Sonnen or watch a UFC event just to see Lesnar. Most crossover MMA fans are just fans of both. Nobody is going to go anywhere. You people just don't get it.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> With that said I can't fucking stand Anderson Silva. This had to be the most disappointing ending to anything sports related in my life and having his kids and everybody celebrating only made it that much more irritating to sit through. The BBQ comment was like a joke and a tasteless one at that. I know you can interpret any way you want but even Tito didn't sink as low to a joke after beating Ken Shamrock or Chuck after beating Tito or Rashad beating Rampage or Jones beating Rashad, etc. I know he took all of Chaels comments personal but come on. What an asshole.


:lmao what the fuck have you been smoking son? jesus christ Sonnen really has some fucking retarded fans.


----------



## TomahawkJock

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I see where you're coming from but if he trolled Sonnen for 4 and a half rounds then your point is invalid because nobody makes it that close for the fun of it.


That was the only exception. I think in that fight Silva kept waiting for that oppurtunity to strike but Sonnen never let him have it. Till the end that is.


----------



## Ray

Feel really bad for Sonnen. He looked completely crushed during the post-fight interview. The guy really wanted to be champion, and now there's a slim chance that will ever happen. Don't care about the loss. Chael Sonnen is still up there as one of my favorite fighters, and I'll support him no matter what in the future. Hopefully he can get back up from this and become better in the future. 

And that was really classy by Anderson in the end. It's nice in a way that it's a storybook ending for Silva. Guy talks tons of trash and almost beat you in the past, so you shut him up by TKOing him to honor your country and family. Must've felt good. Props to Silva. He truly is one of the greatest of all time, and he finally cleared any doubts that remained. And fpalm to some of the Sonnen fans complaining. Let it go. Silva beat him fair and square. 

Anyways, I still maintain my belief that a really good wrestler and striker can beat Silva. Despite Silva killing a high level wrestler in Chael Sonnen, I still think that a guy like GSP can take him out by a 3 or 5 rounds decision.


----------



## Liam Miller

I hope chael learns some Hispect for his familiar and brazil.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Chael had a good run in the UFC. I Feel Bad for the guy that he'll never be able to keep the promise he gave to his father before he died. It's just sad.

Anderson did great.


----------



## Irish Jet

Can't really see where Silva goes from here, he's pretty much cleaned up that division. Perhaps GSP although he's locked up with Condit and probably Diaz.

Sonnen should probably fight Munoz, Machida or WANDERLEI next, any of which I'd like to see. Also, I wouldn't rule Sonnen out of ever winning the title. Anderson is 37 and might only have 1 or 2 fights left. I know Sonnen is 35 but if he hangs around he may have a chance.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> :lmao what the fuck have you been smoking son? jesus christ Sonnen really has some fucking retarded fans.


Jesus Christ not capitalized? Learn how to spell SON and then come back and try to ask me for some illegal drugs. Chael Sonnen has fans but he's not a lifestyle. I could be a fan of something you like or somebody you like. Another example of somebody with a narrow mind thinking the whole world is just as stupid trying to bring others down to his level. Just because somebody likes something doesn't make them apart of a culture or religion. By going so far as to call us "fucking retards" it makes me think you actually think we pray to the Chael Sonnen country music walk out song in the mornings or something. Just because you like something doesn't mean I'm going to hate it or vice versa. Some people I'm ashamed to know sometimes.

You probably wanna argue just for the sake of arguing and bring all your goons in here to insult my intelligence and bring me down. That's fine. Congratulations you are a couple posts away from accomplishing that tough guy.

You just spout off the mouth without ever thinking for a second and putting yourself in somebody else shoes and carrying a normal conversation with respect. This is the greatness of the internet. Any immature idiots can say anything to anyone, calling them retarded fan boys and just get away with it.



> And to some of the Sonnen fans complaining. Let it go. Silva beat him fair and square.


Oh nobody in this thread is complaining that Silva didn't win fair and square. I never said the knee was illegal or anything. Nobody for that matter. It looked at first to the face and Sonnen didn't see it coming but it was fair and square.


----------



## Liam Miller

Writing was on the wall imo after his performance vs bisping, he's still up there but nobody at 185 is close to silva, a certain guy at 205 could beat him but that is about it.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Irish Jet said:


> Can't really see where Silva goes from here, he's pretty much cleaned up that division. Perhaps GSP although he's locked up with Condit and probably Diaz.
> 
> Sonnen should probably fight Munoz, Machida or WANDERLEI next, any of which I'd like to see. Also, I wouldn't rule Sonnen out of ever winning the title. Anderson is 37 and might only have 1 or 2 fights left. I know Sonnen is 35 but if he hangs around he may have a chance.


Yeah, if Sonnen sticks around until he's 38 he may have a chance, it's bleak though.

I Just feel so bad for the guy.


----------



## Ray

I'd want Vitor/Sonnen next actually. That could be a really nice fight I think.


----------



## MovieStarR™

TomahawkJock said:


> I think Anderson Silva is the best troller of all time. He baits guys in sometimes. Sometimes I wonder if he purposely lets guys get an advantage over him for a round or two.


This. Silva became a legend tonight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

MovieStarR™;11703011 said:


> This. Silva became a legend tonight.


So are you saying he let Chael take him down and then didn't let him take him down in the second round because that obviously didn't happen. What I meant was that Silva sometimes puts his hands down and lets people start thinking they can land on him a little then he counters like any great counter fighter does. What you're thinking makes no sense. That's like some hoakie oldschool Kung fu shit out of a Chuck Norris movie that doesn't work against a wrestler in modern day MMA. You can't afford to lay on your back even if your Rickson Gracie level good in a MMA fight where punching to the face on the ground is allowed. BJJ wasn't designed to survive and dominate off of your back in the level of fighting seen today in modern MMA especially once you factor in the 25 minute 5 round time limits where you're penalized for being taken down and laying on your back. In the end Silva is all around the better fighter when it really comes down to it but wrestling is still more important than BJJ and Muay Thai, Boxing, or any stand up striking discipline in UFC. 

The game is built around the wrestling and Silva knows better than to lay and pray when that only works in some no time limit, no rounds, BJJ expo with no punching to the face.


----------



## HullKogan

_Greatest of all time._

And someone in this thread is butthurt


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Jesus Christ not capitalized? Learn how to spell SON and then come back and try to ask me for some illegal drugs. Chael Sonnen has fans but he's not a lifestyle. I could be a fan of something you like or somebody you like. Another example of somebody with a narrow mind thinking the whole world is just as stupid trying to bring others down to his level. Just because somebody likes something doesn't make them apart of a culture or religion. By going so far as to call us "fucking retards" it makes me think you actually think we pray to the Chael Sonnen country music walk out song in the mornings or something. Just because you like something doesn't mean I'm going to hate it or vice versa. Some people I'm ashamed to know sometimes.
> 
> You probably wanna argue just for the sake of arguing and bring all your goons in here to insult my intelligence and bring me down. That's fine. Congratulations you are a couple posts away from accomplishing that tough guy.
> 
> You just spout off the mouth without ever thinking for a second and putting yourself in somebody else shoes and carrying a normal conversation with respect. This is the greatness of the internet. Any immature idiots can say anything to anyone, calling them retarded fan boys and just get away with it.


Go back and read this thread over the past 2 weeks and see the amount of ridiclous crap all the Sonnen fanboys in here were saying. If you want to breakdown and discuss the fight, i'd be more than happy to. You want to tell me why you like Sonnen, fine but if i see the words 'because he can talk/promote" then i'm probably going to disregard your opinion. 

Not to sound big headed (okay, to sound big headed) but most of the guys in here are casual fans. It annoys me to no end to see people spouting off using pro wrestling terminology, and not discussing the fighters in terms of how they fight. Why should i respect the opinion of someone who doesn't watch the sport and likes the pro wrestling aspect to Sonnen?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> Go back and read this thread over the past 2 weeks and see the amount of ridiclous crap all the Sonnen fanboys in here were saying. If you want to breakdown and discuss the fight, i'd be more than happy to. You want to tell me why you like Sonnen, fine but if i see the words 'because he can talk/promote" then i'm probably going to disregard your opinion.
> 
> Not to sound big headed (okay, to sound big headed) but most of the guys in here are casual fans. It annoys me to no end to see people spouting off using pro wrestling terminology, and not discussing the fighters in terms of how they fight. Why should i respect the opinion of someone who doesn't watch the sport and likes the pro wrestling aspect to Sonnen?


I get your point and how you think. Fair enough. I'm not a fan boy however and for all the people you call fan boys I guarantee a lot of them are just here to have fun talking shit like Chael and in the end know enough about MMA to follow it.


----------



## sesel

I'm Brazilian and that son of a bitch does not represent me. I hate his guts


----------



## -Mystery-

I wish VIG would quit posting in this thread.


----------



## Brye

Forrest Griffin. (Y)


----------



## scrilla

sesel said:


> I'm Brazilian and that son of a bitch does not represent me. I hate his guts


they should replace that Jesus statue in your sig w/ Anderson


----------



## McQueen

I thought Tito won (barely) until I saw stats.

Not surprised in the slightest Anderson won but a little disappointed. I just don't like Anderson Silva on a personal level, comes off as a fake douchebag to me, no denying his talent though.

Mystery I wish VIG would quit breathing.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Chael's such an awesome talker.


----------



## nazzac

Yes Silva!! Finally, Chael Sonnen can shut his big gob once and for all.

Where does Silva go now? I think he faces the winner of Munoz vs Weidman next.


----------



## Noel

Mondays MMA Hour with Ariel Helwani, the guest just announced was the one and only good 'ol JR.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

That backfist attempt was moronic and it was even more ridiculous that he fell on his arse too and it completely failed. Unfortunately his arrogance was his downfall in the end. There was that gap between when he fell and Anderson landed the first knee strike when Chael knew Anderson was about to fuck him up and you could see it in his face.

Despite this, feel sorry for Chael. Wonder where he goes from here. As for Anderson can anyone in that middleweight division take his title?

As for Tito, I know there is lots of mixed feelings about him, but say what you want he has had a great career and some of his battles with Chuck, Randy and Belfort are my favourite fights of all time. Man has had a good career and at his best was a good champion. Hats off to him and he fully deserves his retirement. It was so close to call between him and Forrest as well, could have gone either way. 

Good to see Cung Le win especially after his loss to Wanderlei a while back.


----------



## SteenIsGod

It Makes me feel even worse because this was Chaels last shot, he's 35 and isn't going to get another shot until he's out of his prime. It's over for him. I honestly think, he should at least give Pro Wrestling a consideration, if he gets there, he can have a short 4-5 year career, but with MMA, his time in the Octagon is coming down very soon.


----------



## StarJupes

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Jesus Christ not capitalized? Learn how to spell SON


I'd like to point out that that isn't spelling. 

Also I just met you, and this is crazy, but there are other threads, don't post in this one maybe?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

WWE_TNA said:


>


:lmao oh man thats awesome, i watched that gif for 5 mins straight before i even noticed Dana in there.

I'll admit I kinda wanted Chael to win purely for how entertaining the interviews would be, but I've always been a Silva fan too and the man deserved his vengence as well as a nice career moment.
Had actually predicted Chaal would dominate early then Silva would find a KO around the 3rd round, was almost right.

Also, has the ever been any MMA thread ever that doesnt use words like dickrider and nuthugger? can't people just be fans of the sport, the spectacle and 2 elite guys fighting? From reading around the net you'd think Silva fans beat Sonnen themselves (and im sure the vice-versa would be even worse had Chael won).


----------



## T-C

Such a shame how it ended. Going for a spinning back fist like that against a killer like Anderson was nutty in the extreme. Chael is still the man though.


----------



## KingJames23

Really disappointed with the fight, but expected a similar outcome. I've seen all Sonnen's MMA fights and can't recall him ever attempting a spinning back fist. Poor error of judgement, he doesn't have the stand up technique of Silva to be trying that in the biggest fight of his life. Not sure if his previous failed takedown attempts in the round made him panic, but chances were he could have taken him down again later in the round. 

Ah well, would still like to see Sonnen vs Munoz, but leaves him way back in the line for another title shot, unless Silva moves up, but think his chance has gone now.


----------



## StarJupes

JDS, FAT RONALDO and Kaka at the event.


----------



## Noel

I thought Ronaldo dancing to Silva's entrance music was pretty awesome.


----------



## sesel

scrilla said:


> they should replace that Jesus statue in your sig w/ Anderson



No,they shouldn't, and it's not a "Jesus Statue",It's the Christ Redeemer and it's one of the New Seven Wonders of the World, show some respect.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

sesel said:


> it's not a "Jesus Statue",It's the Christ Redeemer and it's one of the New Seven Wonders of the World, show some respect.


Id listen to this dude and show some hespec for the Christ Hedeemer, you've seen what happened to the last guy who undersold a Brazilian icon (he has to deal with Steven Seagal smugly gloating over him for the rest of his life, poor Chael).



Whats next for Andy if he sticks around? I cant ever see him going up to face JJ, hes already pretty much ruled it out, as has GSP ruled out the idea of going up to face Silva. The only enticing fight left is Rashad, who'll probably only need to beat Bisping to get a shot.


----------



## Rush

Anderson is a far better wonder of the world than a large statue that really does nothing.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Whats next for Andy if he sticks around? I cant ever see him going up to face JJ, hes already pretty much ruled it out, as has GSP ruled out the idea of going up to face Silva. The only enticing fight left is Rashad, who'll probably only need to beat Bisping to get a shot.


I hope so. Would be lovely to see that tosser Rashad get a pasting at the hands of Anderson. Cant stand Rashad, probably the fighter I dislike most in the UFC.


----------



## -Mystery-

nazzac said:


> Yes Silva!! Finally, Chael Sonnen can shut his big gob once and for all.
> 
> Where does Silva go now? I think he faces the winner of Munoz vs Weidman next.


If Lombard wins his debut fight, he'll be fighting Silva.


----------



## nazzac

-Mystery- said:


> If Lombard wins his debut fight, he'll be fighting Silva.


Really? I forgot about Lombard, but we'll see.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Looking ahead to the next couple of events hope Lyoto beats Darth and Hendo somehow upsets Bones. Would be awesome to see Hendo win the Light Heavyweight belt.


----------



## The Skarupa

sesel said:


> No,they shouldn't, and it's not a "Jesus Statue",It's the Christ Redeemer and it's one of the New Seven Wonders of the World, show some respect.


He no shoew respeck Jesus statue
He no shoew respeck Brazil n jiu jits
He no shoew respect to wonders of wourld. 




Also, I do believe that is still a state of Jesus, so I don't see what he's disrespecting other than your specific preference on how he describe something.


----------



## Rush

Next up for Silva? Munoz/Weidman winner perhaps. They'd be the only guys really deserving of a shot. Maybe Belcher or Boetsch if you wanted a fight, not really a contest though. If you wanted to wait then you could throw guys like Lombard, Bisping, Evans and Palhares in there provided they all win their next fight. 

Depending on what they want to do with Anderson will change whats next for Sonnen. I'd say he's most likely to face the winner of Munoz/Weidman, unless they want to send him further down the card vs the Lombard/Boetsch winner. 

Forrest really need to either retire or stop being a complete moron post fight. He's never been a technical fighter but he was borderline retarded on the feet against Tito. It was almost the Nick/Nate Diaz approach to throwing punches in that he threw a lot of jabs but if he fights like that he needs to keep the pace up and keep the volume of punches higher. 

Cote had an awful fight, could potentially be one and done in his return to the UFC. Cung Le isn't ever going to be a contender. Could use him as a gatekeeper, give him the loser of Lombard/Boetsch or really anyone low on the rankings ladder.

Maia was back to what got him a title shot at 185 and that was his grappling. In his past bunch of fights it seems like he's a little kid who's just got a new toy (in this case some boxing) and forgets about all his other toys (BJJ, submission wrestling). I'd look to see how he fares against maybe Fitch when he gets back from injury, or maybe Ellenberger, Rory Mac, or Koscheck. A ton of potential fights for him at 170. Stun Gun needs time to heal his injury and then a nice gimme fight against someone down the card. 

Mendes is in an awkward spot, i don't see anyone in the UFC giving him fits bar Aldo. Aldo is out until his fight with Koch, so that leaves Lamas as really the only good option. I mean you could give him a fight with Hioki but then that leaves Lamas without any option so i'd say barring them poaching Bellator fighters that Lamas would be next for Mendes. I couldn't give a shit who McKenzie fights next, as long as he can stop looking like a meth head. 

Easton has a few options to fight, Bowles, Torres, Hioki are all options but are all probably too much for him just yet, would probably go with Wineland or Assuncao providing he wins in a few days time. Menjivar, i really couldn't care less who he fights.

_____________________

oh and Christ the redeemer is a statue of Jesus Christ you muppet.


----------



## StarJupes

strange feeling that Bisping might be next in line tbh.


----------



## Rush

Bisping is injured and lost his last fight. Fuck Bisping for next, he has to win at least one before that happens.


----------



## sesel

The Christ Redeemer is more than just a statue of Jesus,that's what I meant. I didn't say it was not a statue of Jesus.


And the guy talked disrespectfully.

I think I made myself clear to the "muppet"


----------



## The Skarupa

sesel said:


> The Christ Redeemer is more than just a statue of Jesus,that's what I meant. I didn't say it was not a statue of Jesus.
> 
> 
> And the guy talked disrespectfully.
> 
> I think I made myself clear to the "muppet"


Regardless of how popular it is, or what category people put it in, it's still just a statue of Jesus. Also, if replacing it with Silva is disrespectful, I think you need to take a step back and realize your opinion and beliefs are only sacred to you. 



I'd like to see Bisping fight Silva after another win. Although, I have a feeling the guy is going to retire. 10-0 as champ.


----------



## sesel

Regardless of how popular it is, or what category people put it in, it's still just a statue of Jesus. It's your opinion, like mine. But don't take mine in a religious way, when I say it's more than a statue, it's because it's a symbol of the city.

Also, if replacing it with Silva is disrespectful, I think you need to take a step back and realize your opinion and beliefs are only sacred to you. 
No, replacing it with Silva was not disrespectful. Disrespectful was the guy saying "that statue of jesus". Go to France and say "that tower" like the Eiffel tower is meaningless and you'll see how people react. That's my point.


----------



## Certified G

Silva vs Sonnen the fight was pretty awesome imo, too bad Silva won. I like both fighters but I really wanted to see Sonnen win.


----------



## Ray

Don't really care who Silva fights next tbh. No matter who it is, Anderson Silva will embarrass them Okami/Griffin style anyway. I'll still watch his fights, but I won't be interested in them unless Silva faces Bones, GSP, or Rashad. Fights that Silva actually has a chance of losing.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I <3 Faber said:


> Chael Sonnen Appreciation Day is going to be glorious.


Was that scheduled for today?


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Chael was so unfortunate last night. Tripping over when in control of the fight leading to the knee that knocked the wind out of him - it's just luck at its worst. 

Weidman/Munoz winner should definitely get the next shot at Anderson. Two guys that would be fresh opponents and make for a challenge. I can't see Weidman beating Munoz but I sure hope he does. Regarding Chael, if he wins his next two fights he should get a shot at the title again.


----------



## Ray

I'd like to see Chael/Anderson III if Chael works his way back up, but I'm not so sure anyone else would want to. Hell, I don't even think Chael would want too. He got schooled badly standing last night, and I would imagine it would be the same thing if it were to happen again. Unfortunately, the only way Chael would be able to win against Anderson would be to take him down and smother him for all 5 rounds, which isn't likely at all. 

And if we do eventually see Chael/Anderson III, I hope to god Chael doesn't trash talk this time because there really isn't anything to hype up this time unlike the last time.


----------



## Josh

lol @ people acting like chael was outclassed and that his career is basically over.


----------



## -Mystery-

Sonnen should never get another title shot against Silva tbh. Has nothing to do with my dislike of Sonnen, but he's lost twice. He should just move up to 205 tbh.


----------



## Walls

I'm thinking Chael goes to 205 as well but he's stuck in a hard place. He isn't going to get a 3rd crack at Anderson but he can't beat Jones either.


----------



## Rush

thats the thing, i think he beats everyone at 185 not named Anderson Silva but i have no interest in there being a 3rd match. He should go up to 205 and retire Forrest.


----------



## Ray

Chael would probably be 4th or 5th rated in LHW if he moves up. LHW is FAR more competitive then MW, but I can still see him doing pretty well. 

If Silva wasn't here, Chael would've been champion by now. It kinda sucks for Chael. It's almost like the guy's been really unlucky. He goes to 185, and the guy whose champion there is a once in a lifetime athlete like Muhammad Ali and Michael Jordon were. Chael isn't a freak of nature, but he's one of the hardest workers in MMA, and it almost seems unfair that such a hard worker like him can't be first because a natural monster like Silva exists. Not saying Silva isn't a hardworker, but the guy IS just naturally talented for MMA, whereas most people have to work REALLY hard to just get to the level for title contention never mind Silva's level.

Ahhh well. Life's unfair sometimes. What can you do.


----------



## Rush

Hard work beats talent only when talent won't work hard and as long as Silva is motivated i don't see him losing to Chael.


----------



## Walls

Anderson says he wants to fight for another 10 years, which is kinda scary to think about. It's also interesting because he could turn into one of those freak guys like Couture.


----------



## PsychoKOTR

Only guy deserving is Hector Lombard if he wins against Boestch. Bisping needs two more wins and so do Munoz/Weidman. I'm into the idea of Rashad Evans dropping down to challenge Silva.


----------



## Rush

Thats a mighty fine new name son, and a great avy to go with it. I take it that you're looking forward to Faber/Barao :troll

How can you possibly say that Munoz/Weidman need 2 more wins but Evans can drop down and go for the belt? Evans just lost a title fight and is unproven at 185. Munoz is on a 4 fight win streak already, and weidman is undefeated in 8 fights.


----------



## Ray

Dana White said in the post-fight last night that the gate was $7 Miliion for 148. That's INSANE. I thought $6.5 mill was crazy, but I don't see $7.0 million for just 15000 people is ridiculous. ALMOST boxing level numbers. White also said that UFC had the most amount of traffic ever for UFC.com from Monday to Thursday, and that FOX news reported that 148 will do record PPV numbers. Also said a couple other things that were damn impressive, but can't seem to remember them atm. 

1.1-1.2 Million buys for UFC 148. Calling it.


----------



## Walls

I am. I'm looking forward to seeing Barao tool Faber. He has to, I can't emotionally cope with another big loss right now.


----------



## Ray

What I wouldn't give to go to that BBQ :datass


----------



## Walls

:lmao

That's a fucking awesome picture. I love the look on Chael's face.


----------



## McQueen

Poor Walls.

I would have been like, "fuck you" if I were Chael.


----------



## Rated R™

I was pretty surprised "Shale" was calm and collective after the loss, seeing as he's such close friends with Punk, I thought he was going to walk off just like Griffin did before him.

Griffin's so weird, or as Dana put it, "sometimes coocky".


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> Poor Walls.
> 
> *I would have been like, "fuck you" if I were Chael*.



That's what's funny to me. Everyone was going "Oh, Anderson is such a nice guy!" for doing that. Not really, it was a massive dick move. He was humbling Chael like a child in front of everyone. And it was his right, Chael talked a monster amount of shit and still didn't win. But to say that wasn't one of the biggest dick moves ever simply isn't true.


----------



## Myers

Two of the GOAT! :mark:


----------



## nazzac

Why did Chael attempt a spinning backfist against ANDERSON SILVA. Your are just asking for trouble if you do that


----------



## Myers

Someone needs to take that GIF and make something similar to the lesnar break dancing GIF.


----------



## Kun10

nazzac said:


> Why did Chael attempt a spinning backfist against ANDERSON SILVA. Your are just asking for trouble if you do that


There's a point before the backfist when they are going on about how Chael gives Silva no space and Silva backs off and counters Chael with a right and you can see his legs start to shake a bit. Seems as if it's all downhill from there. 

You know someone is fast when it takes loads of GIFs afterwards to make you realise he actually hurt a guy :lol .


----------



## Ray

I think Chael just really panicked in that second round. He was doing alright the first round, but the second round, Anderson defended his takedown 3 times. Because of that, Chael just really panicked and started doing stupid shit (eg. the infamous spinning backfist). I bet even he knew he was screwed once Anderson defended that takedown.


----------



## Rush

its still not as bad as Faber's backfist vs Mike Brown in their first fight.










That was just directly countered, dropped him and Brown pounded him out for the win.


----------



## TCE

Wish we had an MMA sub forum here. All topics being jammed into one thread is ridiculous in my opinion.

Anyone who we can ask to get this sorted out?


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> its still not as bad as Faber's backfist vs Mike Brown in their first fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was just directly countered, dropped him and Brown pounded him out for the win.



That would have been even worse had Faber turned his head all the way. It was vicious enough with Brown catching him like he did, it probably would have put him out completely with the one shot had Faber turned his head as well.


----------



## Rush

TCE said:


> Wish we had an MMA sub forum here. All topics being jammed into one thread is ridiculous in my opinion.
> 
> Anyone who we can ask to get this sorted out?


not enough people post in the thread for it to be active. most of the tim ethis thread is pretty dead, it picks up a bit when there is events on and only ever really gets active when fighters that casuals like (ie Lesnar, Sonnen) are fighting as people who don't normally post in sports come and add to the thread.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> not enough people post in the thread for it to be active. most of the tim ethis thread is pretty dead, it picks up a bit when there is events on and only ever really gets active when fighters that casuals like (ie Lesnar, Sonnen) are fighting as people who don't normally post in sports come and add to the thread.


Yeah. They are only a few regulars who post in this forum.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

I hate it Chael lost because it would have been a very good thing for MMA had he won the Middleweight title. It would have done huge numbers for a 3rd fight. 

Ive heard alot of people say that Anderson is one of the fighters that is humble and shows respect, I call bullshit on that. I mean yeah he comes across as that but he always comes across as a dick during the fights. Another thing that gets me about Silva is people say he's the greatest fighter on the plant and possibly the greatest ever because he's not. He defended his belt against guys that arent even in the company anymore and a guy that just does catch fights for a liviing. I mean he beat a math teacher, a canadian with a bad knee, and a criminal. His trips to 205 are a joke, he beat James Irvin and Forrest Griffin which is not exactly death's row at 205. He wants that honor he needs to step up and fight a Jon Jones or GSP or someone on that level.


----------



## Rush

Are you seriously trying to discredit Anderson's career and legacy? its way too late/early in the morning to want to write a proper comeback to that other than, you're a fucking muppet.


----------



## Ray

Jimmy King 09 said:


> I hate it Chael lost because it would have been a very good thing for MMA had he won the Middleweight title. It would have done huge numbers for a 3rd fight.
> 
> Ive heard alot of people say that Anderson is one of the fighters that is humble and shows respect, I call bullshit on that. I mean yeah he comes across as that but he always comes across as a dick during the fights. Another thing that gets me about Silva is people say he's the greatest fighter on the plant and possibly the greatest ever because he's not. He defended his belt against guys that arent even in the company anymore and a guy that just does catch fights for a liviing. I mean he beat a math teacher, a canadian with a bad knee, and a criminal. His trips to 205 are a joke, he beat James Irvin and Forrest Griffin which is not exactly death's row at 205. He wants that honor he needs to step up and fight a Jon Jones or GSP or someone on that level.


Fighting guys like Belfort, Sonnen, Henderson, Franklin, Marquardt, and Leben isn't really the easiest thing to do. All of those guys are title material, and it takes MAJOR skill to not only beat them, but make them look average at best in the octagon. That's what Silva does. No matter who Silva fights, and no matter how good they are, Silva just manages to embarrass them really bad with their performance. 

I agree with the Light Heavyweight thing though. Silva's only fought two really average LHW's. James Irvin, whose James Irvin, and Forrest Griffin who can be really good, but is mostly inconsistent with his performances. Plus, he was pretty much on a downfall ever since after the Rashad fight anyway. If Silva beats guys like Machida, Shogun, Jones etc. THEN he's talking.


----------



## nazzac

I have a feeling GSP will be GOAT by end of his career


----------



## nazzac

Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson vs. Glover Teixeira Official For UFC 153 In Brazil


----------



## Ray

Jackson is gonna get smashed. 

Actually, depends which version of Quinton shows up.


----------



## Walls

I hope Teixeira smashes that big bitch so I don't have to hear about him anymore.


----------



## nazzac

Glover should hopefully stand and bang here. He looked like a killer in his UFC debut


----------



## Walls

I don't know what I want more, Teixeira to stop him for his last fight or somehow grapplefuck him because I know Rampage hates that too. As long as he loses, I'll be satisfied. With my luck Rampage will knock him out and be rejuvenated and sign a new deal.


----------



## Kun10

Don't know much of Glover but if he's even half as good as he's hyped up to be this could be a tough night for a Rampage who hasn't impressed me in ages. Tough last match too.

Apparently Sonnen's coaches are making an appeal because of the 'illegal' knee. Seems incredibly dumb to me unless someone in pushing them to try and get more money out of a rematch. Hopefully Sonnen isn't involved as it would be a major dick move after him being so honest in the press conference.


----------



## nazzac

I think Anderson wanted to knee him in the face, but remembered the rules in time and changed up. The knee seemed to go going for the head, but then it goes down to the body.


----------



## Walls

I truly believe Anderson wanted to knee him in the face but missed.


----------



## T3H~L3X

In all fairness the knee did hit his chest but the thigh and all the force behind it made contact with his face... it could have been rules an illegal strike and Yves could have DQ'd Silva because it was intentional. The fact that he didnt step in sucks because i was really pulling for Sonnen to change the landscape of the MW division finally. I wouldn't be surprised if enough stank was made that Chael for a rematch or an easy fight leading into a third fight. I'd like to see a third fight... people act like both were maulings... Yes the first fight ended by sub but that was after 4 and a half rounds of domination by Chael and this fight looked to be going the same way in the first.Chael slips take an illegal knee(imo) and TKO'd from there.


----------



## StarJupes

Jimmy King 09 said:


> I hate it Chael lost because it would have been a very good thing for MMA had he won the Middleweight title. It would have done huge numbers for a 3rd fight.
> 
> Ive heard alot of people say that Anderson is one of the fighters that is humble and shows respect, I call bullshit on that. I mean yeah he comes across as that but he always comes across as a dick during the fights. Another thing that gets me about Silva is people say he's the greatest fighter on the plant and possibly the greatest ever because he's not. He defended his belt against guys that arent even in the company anymore and a guy that just does catch fights for a liviing. I mean he beat a math teacher, a canadian with a bad knee, and a criminal. His trips to 205 are a joke, he beat James Irvin and Forrest Griffin which is not exactly death's row at 205. He wants that honor he needs to step up and fight a Jon Jones or GSP or someone on that level.


Hope this is a joke. Plus Jon Jones has said before he doesn't want to fight Anderson. And Anderson has fought some of the best fighters and reduced them to nothing, no one has come close to beating Anderson during his time in UFC except Sonnen and even then Anderson won. I don't even know where to begin.


----------



## SHIRLEY

It was an illegal knee. Why? Anderson was holding the cage when executed it.


----------



## Kun10

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> It was an illegal knee. Why? Anderson was holding the cage when executed it.


Clutching at straws here. Sonnen lost because of that prissy little backfist attempt. Not short-grabbing, illegal knees or fence grabbing. Silva was simply the better man.


----------



## Walls

Anderson did grab the fence but the knee didn't hit Chael in the face:











The point of Anderson's knee clearly is in Chael's chest. I believe that Anderson *intended* to hit him in face but missed. This just looks bad on Chael's part.


----------



## SteenIsGod

"WWE is interested in working with 35 year old UFC fighter "The American Gangster" Chael Sonnen. Sonnen lost to Anderson Silva at Saturday's UFC 148 pay-per-view but word is that WWE is ready to negotiate. No word yet if they want him to wrestle or play another kind of role…Sonnen has ties to WWE as he is friends with WWE Champion CM Punk. Punk was ready to accompany Sonnen to the Octagon for a fight several months back but that was nixed…Sonnen is also close to WWE Hall of Famer Steve Austin. Austin has been bringing Sonnen out to his Broken Skull Ranch in Texas to help him with strength and conditioning training"

Source-F4W

Let the Speculation Begin.


----------



## TCE

Why would Anderson risk being DQ'd in such an important fight? Not to mention his 10th straight title defense, why would he want to fuck his legacy up like that?

There is no way Anderson was aiming for his face but missed, he is a such precise striker with incredible accuracy, he definitely landed the knee where he was intending it to land. 

And also, the knee was 100% legal, a thigh to the face of a downed opponent is legal, the point of the knee (which if hit the face would have been illegal) hit Chaels chest. 

Chael seemed like he wanted a way out once Anderson stuffed a few of his takedowns. He just went wild and Anderson was landing shots then he threw that stupid spinning back fist and he paid for it.

Anderson was a much different fighter this time around, even in the first round, Chael took him down which we all knew he would at some point and Chael couldn't anything to him. He landed one or two elbows but Andy kept him from doing anything really, he was tying his legs up, controlling his wrist etc. Chael got mount and again couldn't do anything. The rib injury definitely played a factor in their first fight, not to mention Chael juiced up on elevated levels of TRT. Anderson is the better fighter. I hope he keeps winning until he retires, what a career.


----------



## Rush

T3H~L3X said:


> In all fairness the knee did hit his chest but the thigh and all the force behind it made contact with his face... it could have been rules an illegal strike and Yves could have DQ'd Silva because it was intentional. The fact that he didnt step in sucks because i was really pulling for Sonnen to change the landscape of the MW division finally. I wouldn't be surprised if enough stank was made that Chael for a rematch or an easy fight leading into a third fight. I'd like to see a third fight... people act like both were maulings... Yes the first fight ended by sub but that was after 4 and a half rounds of domination by Chael and this fight looked to be going the same way in the first.Chael slips take an illegal knee(imo) and TKO'd from there.


jesus christ you are a moron. It could not have been ruled an illegal strike, knee makes contact with the chest. How on earth can you think that a strike that hits a guy in the chest could be construed as a knee to the head of a downed opponant?

First fight, Silva had injured ribs, took a beating and still won. Second fight, both fighters are healthy, Silva gets taken down but not damaged at all in round 1. Round 2, stuffs 3 takedowns, Chael panics and throws a dumb punch and slips over. Anderson pounced on that mistake and finished the fight. 



Jimmy King 09 said:


> I hate it Chael lost because it would have been a very good thing for MMA had he won the Middleweight title. It would have done huge numbers for a 3rd fight.
> 
> Ive heard alot of people say that Anderson is one of the fighters that is humble and shows respect, I call bullshit on that. I mean yeah he comes across as that but he always comes across as a dick during the fights.


Anderson respects the sport, he doesn't respect other fighters which i'm perfectly okay with. Trash talking your opponant is a common thing throughout combat sports. So lets go through your other points;



> Another thing that gets me about Silva is people say he's the greatest fighter on the plant and possibly the greatest ever because he's not. He defended his belt against guys that arent even in the company anymore and a guy that just does catch fights for a liviing.


GSP's defended against guys that aren't in the company any more, your point? Any fighter who's been at the top for a long time will fight some that don't really deserve a shot but because they've cleaned out the rest of them it happens ie the Leites fight.



> I mean he beat a math teacher, a canadian with a bad knee, and a criminal. His trips to 205 are a joke, he beat James Irvin and Forrest Griffin which is not exactly death's row at 205. He wants that honor he needs to step up and fight a Jon Jones or GSP or someone on that level.


Anderson's acomplishments speak for themselves;

*Shooto*

Shooto Middleweight Championship (One time)

*Cage Rage Championships*

Cage Rage Middleweight Championship (One time, final)
Three successful title defenses
*
Ultimate Fighting Championship*

UFC Middleweight Championship (One time, current)
Unified UFC Middleweight and Pride FC Welterweight Championship
Most consecutive title defenses (Ten)
Most successful title defenses (Ten)
Most wins in UFC title fights (Eleven)
Most finishes in UFC title fights (Nine)
Most consecutive wins in the UFC (Fifteen)
Longest UFC title reign

Now you say he fought a math teacher? Thats more than a little disrespectful to Franklin. Not only that but Franklin has defeated legends like Shamrock, Liddell, Wanderlai Silva, Evan Tanner etc. Don't be a moron here and don;t use revisionist history. Cote got the bad knee in the fight with Anderson, again whats your point? Anderson makes great fighters look like complete amateurs in the cage. 

The Forrest Griffin fight was the first fight he had after losing the belt, its easy to look back with hindsight and say "oh Forrest isn't good right now, he must have been shit then". Griffin was one of the top guys at 205 at the time of the fight and Anderson humiliated him. 

Did you say if Anderson wants to be considered the best fighter that he has to step up and face Jon Jones? Are you kidding me? How long have you been watching this sport for? 6 months? a year? come on son, don't be foolish here.

GSP is at the top of his division, the same as Anderson. GSP hasn't cleared his division out yet though, so that fight will never happen. Irrespective of that, they are both legends in their own right and they don't have to prove anything by fighting each other.


----------



## Walls

Anderson, imo, should be held in a higher regard than GSP. GSP lost his title and is turning out decisions constantly. Anderson has never lost the belt, barring a few fights has always won in amazing fashion and moved up a weight class and owned two guys there. And if GSP/Anderson were to fight, my opinion of it right now is that Anderson tools him. GSP is basically a smaller Chael in the wrestling department (although Chael has better wrestling) and we saw what happened on Saturday when that doesn't work out. Plus, GSP couldn't stand with Anderson either. Jones is the only one on the horizon that can beat Anderson but at this point I'm thinking Anderson wins but the longer it takes for that fight to happen, Jones's odds of winning skyrocket. Unless Anderson is like Couture and stays that good until he retires.

From Raw tonight:











:lmao


Gotta love Punk.


----------



## Dub

:lmao amazing.


----------



## nazzac

No dis-respect to Anderson, but i think Jones handles him.

Plus GSP hasn't cleaned out the Welterweight division, because Welterweight is a more stacked division than Middleweight.

Anderson is GOAT at the moment, but GSP or Jones could easily over-take him in the future


----------



## Rush

Jones/Silva would be an outstanding fight imo, GSP/Silva not so much. GSP is a smaller wrestler, and while his striking is far more impressive than Sonnen's i still think he'd get tagged by Silva.

Welterweight isn't that much more stacked, a lot of guys who were top guys at 185 switched divisions (Hendo and Shields come to mind) and GSP really only has 2 challenges left as of right now in Diaz and Condit. Rory MacDonald trains at Tristar so who knows if they'd ever fight each other. Hendricks, Kampmann, Fitch, Ellenberger all get tooled against GSP imo (unless shredding his knee has brought him back to the field) and even then his striking is still excellent.


----------



## nazzac

I think Jones will be too big to handle. I reckon he would throw Silva on his back reopeatedly, and ground and pound him. Bit like what he did with Shogun, though not so dominant. But i guess we will never know


----------



## TCE

Lol anyone seen this? Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Myers

Silva/Rampage, Silva/Shogun, Silva/Henderson, and of course Silva/Jones would all be interesting fights. One of those fights should happen imo because Silva's time will be coming soon and the buyrates would be huge. The MW division is sad at the moment, the top contenders are Weidman, Munoz, Lombard, and Boetsch. Lombard brings the only interesting fight, but even he will get humbled easily.

I think it's time for Silva to close out his career at LHW.


----------



## StarJupes

I'm desperate to see Anderson at LHW, still think he'd tool most of that division and surely would beat Jones (though they don't want that fight).


----------



## Nocturnal

Myers said:


> Silva/Rampage, Silva/Shogun, Silva/Henderson, and of course Silva/Jones would all be interesting fights. One of those fights should happen imo because Silva's time will be coming soon and the buyrates would be huge. The MW division is sad at the moment, the top contenders are Weidman, Munoz, Lombard, and Boetsch. Lombard brings the only interesting fight, but even he will get humbled easily.
> 
> I think it's time for Silva to close out his career at LHW.


Agree out of all the MW contenders for Silva, none of them interest me as much as seeing Anderson in the LHW division. I know Silva says he wants to fight for another 10 years and shows no signs of aging but realistically we're not going to see the spider fighting at age 47.

Rashad Evans seems eager to fight him, I do expect to see that one sooner or later. Won't be good for Suga imo.

Edit: Here are Dana's thoughts on the matter (In regards to JBJ vs Silva) He seems fairly confident the fight will happen.
http://www.jimrome.com/junglehighlights?uri=channels/465575/1682085


----------



## Rated R™

Nocturnal said:


> Agree out of all the MW contenders for Silva, none of them interest me as much as seeing Anderson in the LHW division. I know Silva says he wants to fight for another 10 years and shows no signs of aging but realistically we're not going to see the spider fighting at age 47.
> 
> Rashad Evans seems eager to fight him, I do expect to see that one sooner or later. Won't be good for Suga imo.
> 
> Edit: Here are Dana's thoughts on the matter (In regards to JBJ vs Silva) He seems fairly confident the fight will happen.
> http://www.jimrome.com/junglehighlights?uri=channels/465575/1682085


Interesting, I knew Anderson/Jones weren't fighting because they were friends, never actually believed those rumours since obviously there is a huge language barrier, so it would be difficult to be best friends forever.


----------



## nazzac

I think Anderson and Jones have a HUGE ammount of respect for each other.


----------



## Ray

Yeah. I don't think they're BFF's or anything, but I do think they have a ton of respect towards each other as champions. Respect is all drained out when someone fires the first shot though. You never know. 

Realistically, when/if Jones gets done with Hendo, Jones/Silva is basically the only big superfight that comes to mind. I think that would do huge in terms of buyrates. Stack Silva/Jones up as a co-main in a soccer stadium in Brazil to JDS/Cain II and I think we're looking at the biggest UFC buyrate in history.

Jones is good, but he isn't unbeatable. Both Rashad and Machida got some solid shots on him, and he makes mistakes that Silva will no doubt capitalize on. So for now, I say Silva would win, but 1-3 years from now, I can safely bet on Jones.


----------



## nazzac

psx71 said:


> Jones is good, but he isn't unbeatable. Both Rashad and Machida got some solid shots on him, and he makes mistakes that Silva will no doubt capitalize on. So for now, I say Silva would win, but 1-3 years from now, I can safely bet on Jones.


Jones is a smart guy though. I don't think he'd bother trying to stand up with Silva,


----------



## PartFive

If Bones tried to stand up with Silva for an entire round like he did Machida, Silva would knock him out. But if he focused on bringing the fight to the ground, Bones can easily get a tko/submission due to his superior strength. 

And whats with Steven Seagal wearing all black, he's one of Silva's "trainers" right? It's as if Andersons sponsors have paid him not to wear their labels. I heard stories that he use to fight short skinny untrained asians in Thailand and Philippines to try make himself feel like a pro badass.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

Rush said:


> GSP's defended against guys that aren't in the company any more, your point? Any fighter who's been at the top for a long time will fight some that don't really deserve a shot but because they've cleaned out the rest of them it happens ie the Leites fight.


Yeah he fought what one guy that deserved a shot. Dan Henderson, congrats to him for beating one guy that actaully has a legacy in this sport. So I guess Travis Lutter, Patrick Cote, and Damian Mia were the death row of 185. Yeah he cleaned the division out so bad that all they could find was that. (Y)




> Anderson's acomplishments speak for themselves;
> 
> *Shooto*
> 
> Shooto Middleweight Championship (One time)
> 
> *Cage Rage Championships*
> 
> Cage Rage Middleweight Championship (One time, final)
> Three successful title defenses
> *
> Ultimate Fighting Championship*
> 
> UFC Middleweight Championship (One time, current)
> Unified UFC Middleweight and Pride FC Welterweight Championship
> Most consecutive title defenses (Ten)
> Most successful title defenses (Ten)
> Most wins in UFC title fights (Eleven)
> Most finishes in UFC title fights (Nine)
> Most consecutive wins in the UFC (Fifteen)
> Longest UFC title reign


Thats cool, if it actually ment something now. Yeah you should go look at Ken Shamrock's accomplishments they look like that too



> Now you say he fought a math teacher? Thats more than a little disrespectful to Franklin. Not only that but Franklin has defeated legends like Shamrock, Liddell, Wanderlai Silva, Evan Tanner etc. Don't be a moron here and don;t use revisionist history. Cote got the bad knee in the fight with Anderson, again whats your point? Anderson makes great fighters look like complete amateurs in the cage.


Its not that they look like amatures, most are. Yeah Frank fought those guys but he fought an aging Shamrock, Liddell, and Silva during a time they were or are on their way out of their careers and are a shell of their former selves. Evan Tanner wasnt that good bro, take a look at it his record and how incosistant he was.



> The Forrest Griffin fight was the first fight he had after losing the belt, its easy to look back with hindsight and say "oh Forrest isn't good right now, he must have been shit then". Griffin was one of the top guys at 205 at the time of the fight and Anderson humiliated him.


Yeah Forrest got murdered by Keith Jardine and beat a mentally deranged Rampage for the belt. Now if you claim because he beat Shogun thats cool, but wasnt that when Shogun was going through knee issues. Again a highly unathletic and again not top Light Heavyweight at that time. 



> Did you say if Anderson wants to be considered the best fighter that he has to step up and face Jon Jones? Are you kidding me? How long have you been watching this sport for? 6 months? a year? come on son, don't be foolish here.


Ive been watching MMA probably alot longer then you have. Now if you are making that foolish comment because I put two current champions then you must either be retarded or high at the moment you wrote that. Who else is at the top of the MMA world right now, I mean if this was 1993 I would say he should fight Royce Gracie or 2000 I would say Tito Ortiz, but man this is 2012 and those are top two fighters in the world. Now if you are a brit you probably wanna see that no skilled Bisping get his shot.



> GSP is at the top of his division, the same as Anderson. GSP hasn't cleared his division out yet though, so that fight will never happen. Irrespective of that, they are both legends in their own right and they don't have to prove anything by fighting each other.


Yeah thats because GSP fights in a stacked division with numerous title contenders and guys with actual skills. See the Middleweight division has limited depth and very few styles where the welterweight division doesnt lack. Son go to UFC.com and buy a pass their vault and get some knowledge of the sport then come back


----------



## Rush

Get the fuck out son, i guarantee that you haven;t watched shit in your life. How about you remove yourself from your little ufc bubble and go out and take your own advice and watch some MMA. Because based on all your comments you're judging the fighters based on looking at their records from a 2012 perspective and i would bet that you haven't followed the sport for more than a year. 

Now onto Silva and who he has fought, Lutter for better or for worse earned his title shot with a TUF season win. Didn't make weight and got dropped not long afterwards. Cote was riding a 5 fight win streak, thats more than what gets a bunch of fighters title shots today, he defended against Henderson and Marquardt, 2 great fighters, Maia is an incrediably talented fighter but Anderson is a stylistic mightmare for a guy like him, Franklin at the time was the top of the 185 pound guys in the UFC and he embarrassed him twice, Irvin at the time had a decent record but didn't belong in the same cage as Silva. Okami who's always been a fringe top 5 guy kept losing contender fights but he's still a good fighter and certainly more accomplished than a Serra, Hardy or Koscheck if you want to compare it to GSP record/legacy. Belfort wasn't in the UFC when Anderson was fighting Irvin/Leites/Cote, and Jake Shields was in strikeforce fighting as a 170/catchweight/185er at that point as well and he's now crushed Sonnen twice who is easily the number 2 guy at 185. 

You're a fucking mron if you don't think Forrest was one of the top guys in the UFC in 08/09. He's never been athletic but he's usually got hard, hard work and determination he fights with. Evan Tanner wasn't consistant? Are you kidding me? He lost a bunch of fights at the end of his career, using the same argument you did with Wandy and Liddell he was on his way out at that point. You can't chop and change your argument on here to suit the your need. If you want to discredit Franklin's wins againstShamrock, Wandy, Liddell fine, but you cannot then judge Tanner based upon his record when he lost 4 of his last 5 fights. 

I put that comment there because its asinine to put Jon Jones ahead of Anderson Silva, is that clear? Jones has had an amazing career to date and by the end will likely be considered ahead of Silva. Just not at this point in time. If they fought righ tnow it wouldn;t be Anderson proving he's the best in the world it would be a potential passing of the torch to Jones. 

I'm not a Brit and i hate Bisping. Next.

GSP fights in a division where he's been on the shelf for over a year. He has 2 legit contenders in Condit and Diaz. Thats all the contenders at 170 in the UFC right now. Koscheck is rubbish, Rory Mac will never fight GSP, BJ Penn is old, Ellenberger, Hendricks, Fitch are all midrange guys who pose no threat and are the welterweight equivalent of Bisping, Munoz, Weidman and Palhares. Shields dropped out of the 185 division to face GSP instead of Anderson, Henderson jumped up to 205 to avoid Anderson/weight cut is getting too much. It is because Anderson is that much better than his division that it looks incrediably bad. I agree that there is more competition at 170, but its not as if the contenders are that much better than the contenders at 185.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

Rush said:


> Get the fuck out son, i guarantee that you haven;t watched shit in your life. How about you remove yourself from your little ufc bubble and go out and take your own advice and watch some MMA. Because based on all your comments you're judging the fighters based on looking at their records from a 2012 perspective and i would bet that you haven't followed the sport for more than a year.
> 
> Now onto Silva and who he has fought, Lutter for better or for worse earned his title shot with a TUF season win. Didn't make weight and got dropped not long afterwards. Cote was riding a 5 fight win streak, thats more than what gets a bunch of fighters title shots today, he defended against Henderson and Marquardt, 2 great fighters, Maia is an incrediably talented fighter but Anderson is a stylistic mightmare for a guy like him, Franklin at the time was the top of the 185 pound guys in the UFC and he embarrassed him twice, Irvin at the time had a decent record but didn't belong in the same cage as Silva. Okami who's always been a fringe top 5 guy kept losing contender fights but he's still a good fighter and certainly more accomplished than a Serra, Hardy or Koscheck if you want to compare it to GSP record/legacy. Belfort wasn't in the UFC when Anderson was fighting Irvin/Leites/Cote, and Jake Shields was in strikeforce fighting as a 170/catchweight/185er at that point as well and he's now crushed Sonnen twice who is easily the number 2 guy at 185.
> 
> You're a fucking mron if you don't think Forrest was one of the top guys in the UFC in 08/09. He's never been athletic but he's usually got hard, hard work and determination he fights with. Evan Tanner wasn't consistant? Are you kidding me? He lost a bunch of fights at the end of his career, using the same argument you did with Wandy and Liddell he was on his way out at that point. You can't chop and change your argument on here to suit the your need. If you want to discredit Franklin's wins againstShamrock, Wandy, Liddell fine, but you cannot then judge Tanner based upon his record when he lost 4 of his last 5 fights.
> 
> I put that comment there because its asinine to put Jon Jones ahead of Anderson Silva, is that clear? Jones has had an amazing career to date and by the end will likely be considered ahead of Silva. Just not at this point in time. If they fought righ tnow it wouldn;t be Anderson proving he's the best in the world it would be a potential passing of the torch to Jones.
> 
> I'm not a Brit and i hate Bisping. Next.
> 
> GSP fights in a division where he's been on the shelf for over a year. He has 2 legit contenders in Condit and Diaz. Thats all the contenders at 170 in the UFC right now. Koscheck is rubbish, Rory Mac will never fight GSP, BJ Penn is old, Ellenberger, Hendricks, Fitch are all midrange guys who pose no threat and are the welterweight equivalent of Bisping, Munoz, Weidman and Palhares. Shields dropped out of the 185 division to face GSP instead of Anderson, Henderson jumped up to 205 to avoid Anderson/weight cut is getting too much. It is because Anderson is that much better than his division that it looks incrediably bad. I agree that there is more competition at 170, but its not as if the contenders are that much better than the contenders at 185.


You seem angry my man. Your trying way to hard. Yeah Ive watch MMA for a long time my man and it seems like you are one of the newbs that thinks they have all the knowledge because you started watching it after the first Ultimate Fighter. Its straight man, when you actually give me something other than that junk info come back to me


----------



## nazzac

I don't see how anyone can argue Andersons legacy.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

nazzac said:


> I don't see how anyone can argue Andersons legacy.


Im not saying he's terrible or anything like that, Im just saying he's not the Greatest Fighter ever. He's top 3 but not the greatest ever


----------



## nazzac

Jimmy King 09 said:


> Im not saying he's terrible or anything like that, Im just saying he's not the Greatest Fighter ever. He's top 3 but not the greatest ever


So who do you think is the greatest?


----------



## Jimmy King 09

nazzac said:


> So who do you think is the greatest?


honestly its a toss up between Randy Couture and Fedor. Both men have done things that no one else has matched. Sure Fedor had his down slide towards the end of his career but he fought the best Heavyweights in the world during his prime and took on the death row of opponents during his prime. Not to mention his record he had for 10 plus years. 

Randy Couture traveled to two different weight classes and dominated the top guys in their primes. Not to mention captured championships in two different weight classes.

of course this is my opinion and alot of the Silva fan boys will trash it


----------



## Ray

It's one thing to say that a division is weak. It's another when fighter is making it look weak because he's just that good.


----------



## Rush

Jimmy King 09 said:


> You seem angry my man. Your trying way to hard. Yeah Ive watch MMA for a long time my man and it seems like you are one of the newbs that thinks they have all the knowledge because you started watching it after the first Ultimate Fighter. Its straight man, when you actually give me something other than that junk info come back to me


On the contrary son, i'm incrediably amused by your lack of a coherant argument and a complete lack of consistancy in your argument. Oh and nice way to fold.

Fedor? Really? And you think Anderson didn't face good opponants. Jesus, for the latter part of his career Fedor only fought scrubs. He's one of the best ever but you cannot seriously argue that Silva hasn't fought great fighters, bring up him facing Lutter, Leites etc and then use Fedor as your greatest fighter ever. 



Jimmy King 09 said:


> of course this is my opinion and alot of the Silva fan boys will trash it


so you're allowed an opinion and but if you believe Silva is one of the greatest ever then you can't? that about sum it up?

I'm not even a big Anderson fan, he doesn't even crack my top 5 favourite fighters but i'm still a fan and can appreciate a brilliant fighter.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

Rush said:


> On the contrary son, i'm incrediably amused by your lack of a coherant argument and a complete lack of consistancy in your argument. Oh and nice way to fold.
> 
> Fedor? Really? And you think Anderson didn't face good opponants. Jesus, for the latter part of his career Fedor only fought scrubs. He's one of the best ever but you cannot seriously argue that Silva hasn't fought great fighters, bring up him facing Lutter, Leites etc and then use Fedor as your greatest fighter ever.
> 
> 
> 
> so you're allowed an opinion and but if you believe Silva is one of the greatest ever then you can't? that about sum it up?
> 
> I'm not even a big Anderson fan, he doesn't even crack my top 5 favourite fighters but i'm still a fan and can appreciate a brilliant fighter.


Bro Im not going to argue with you. You have your opinion and I have mine. I still think Im right and your going to think your right. Its human nature

Off subject, nice sig. Rhonda is #1 in my book


----------



## nazzac

Anyway. Off the topic of Silva, Weidman vs Munoz tommorow night. Pulling for a weidman victory


----------



## Ray

Weidman almost looks like a welterweight. Guy looks kind of small to me to be a middleweight. I think I'll take Munoz for this one. He's been on a roll lately. Should be a good fight.

Props to Weidman though. He took the Maia fight on 10 days notice and beat him. That alone tells that he's something special.


----------



## Walls

http://www.jimrome.com/junglehighlights?uri=channels/465575/1682089

Dana talks about what Chael told him after the fight, it's interesting. Short, but interesting.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Jimmy King 09 said:


> honestly its a toss up between Randy Couture and Fedor. Both men have done things that no one else has matched. Sure Fedor had his down slide towards the end of his career but he fought the best Heavyweights in the world during his prime and took on the death row of opponents during his prime. Not to mention his record he had for 10 plus years.
> *
> Randy Couture traveled to two different weight classes and dominated the top guys in their primes.* Not to mention captured championships in two different weight classes.
> 
> of course this is my opinion and alot of the Silva fan boys will trash it


Lol, the top guys were outside the UFC when Randy was Champion in either LHW or HW. As a matter of fact, the UFC heavyweight division was horrendous when Randy fought Sylvia and Gonzaga. Anderson is leaps and bounds ahead of Randy, and hey, Anderson has captured championships in two different weight classes too, as a matter of fact, unlike Randy, Anderson has been ranked #1 in 2 different weight classes.


----------



## StarJupes

Jimmy King 09 said:


> Bro Im not going to argue with you. You have your opinion and I have mine. I still think Im right and your going to think your right. Its human nature


your opinion sucks son, Anderson has fought some of the very best and made them look like tools. Anderson being one of the best, if not the best, isn't an opinion; it is fact and if you don't agree then I would really have to question what you actually do know about MMA.


----------



## Walls

I legit don't understand how someone who knows MMA cannot consider Anderson the greatest ever. I think Bones will take that spot eventually, but as of now he's easily GOAT.

For once you have a decent sig, Rush. Although I like this one better:











There is one of her jumping and you can see like 70% of her ass, being an ass guy this is a tad disappointing but not much I can do about it. She's got a great smile.


----------



## McQueen

Rousey was all dolled up at the last Strikeforce I watched and holy shit did she look good.

what a badass babe.


----------



## Walls

Rousey has grown on me a lot. I didn't like her at first and thought she was a cocky twat who was trying to be Chael from a media standpoint. But then she owned Tate and backed up everything she said and I couldn't hate on her after that. I thought Tate was going to go out there and grapple fuck her for 5 rounds but we all know what happened. I saw her at the last SF or whatever as well and I agree, she looked really good. She's a really pretty girl and the fact that she could beat my ass is kinda hot in a weird way. I watched the video that accompanied the pics and she said that she slimmed down more for this shoot. I like her with a bit more meat on her.


----------



## Ray

I got a present for ya Walls.


----------



## McQueen

:lmao


----------



## Rush

:lmao 

and i was going to have that pic but it wasn't really wide enough to fit to sig size. I also came around to Rousey after the Tate fight. She was running her mouth huge before the fight and while i knew that she was a sick fighter it kinda rubbed me the wrong way. Then she came out and not only backed up everything she said but she destroyed Tate. As far as her development goes she need to get a better striking game. She can fuck up anyone using her jits but her striking isn't impressive.


----------



## nazzac

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=8147390

Theres a video on ESPN, and If you pause it at around 1:38 you can see a bit of her nipple.


----------



## Rated R™

psx71 said:


> Yeah. I don't think they're BFF's or anything, but I do think they have a ton of respect towards each other as champions. Respect is all drained out when someone fires the first shot though. You never know.
> 
> Realistically, when/if Jones gets done with Hendo, Jones/Silva is basically the only big superfight that comes to mind. I think that would do huge in terms of buyrates. Stack Silva/Jones up as a co-main in a soccer stadium in Brazil to JDS/Cain II and I think we're looking at the biggest UFC buyrate in history.
> 
> Jones is good, but he isn't unbeatable. Both Rashad and Machida got some solid shots on him, and he makes mistakes that Silva will no doubt capitalize on. So for now, I say Silva would win, but 1-3 years from now, I can safely bet on Jones.


The fight is definitely happening, don't know why both Jones and Anderson bring up the respect factor, there's been so many other fights that had the fighters respect each other, I understand why they have that respect factor but this is UFC it's a business, don't know why your respect for another fighter is interfering with business.

Anwyays, Dana is obviously a huge mark for the fight and we all know Dana can pretty much talk any fighter in doing whatever he want them to do.


----------



## nazzac

Jones has got Hendo first, and Gus is on the rise too. There's still contenders in both divisions.


----------



## StarJupes

I liked Ronda working w/Nick Diaz, that was enough to make me a fan. they were on twitter talking about Faber and Ronda making a good team but they'd have to censor Faber's chin b/c they couldn't have full frontal nudity.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

nazzac said:


> Jones has got Hendo first, and Gus is on the rise too. There's still contenders in both divisions.


Gus isn't a contender until he beats someone worth note. He has one borderline top 10 win in his career and all he did was Dominick Cruz Thiago Silva coming off injury. YAWN. And why doesn't this guy have another fight lined up yet? I say feed him to Rashad and let the hype train be derailed.


----------



## Ray

I don't know why, but it just seems like the rest of the year for the UFC is going to be dull for me. 

The only fights I'm looking forward to are Velasquez/JDS 2 and GSP/Condit.


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Gus isn't a contender until he beats someone worth note. He has one borderline top 10 win in his career and all he did was Dominick Cruz Thiago Silva coming off injury. YAWN. And why doesn't this guy have another fight lined up yet? I say feed him to Rashad and let the hype train be derailed.


Never said he was. I said he was on the rise, which he is.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

nazzac said:


> Never said he was. I said he was on the rise, which he is.


And you finished your post by saying 'there are still contenders in both divisions'- made it seem like were calling Gus a contender


----------



## Noel

Ronda must be every male MMA fan's dream. She's amazingly hot, has absolutely destroyed all of her opponents and is essentially now the face of female MMA. The only thing that sucks is the lack of competition, outside of a superfight with Cyborg or a money maker with Carano, and especially if she ended up finishing them both decisively, there's nothing else there for her.


----------



## nazzac

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> And you finished your post by saying 'there are still contenders in both divisions'- made it seem like were calling Gus a contender


I agree with you on the subject. He needs a top 10 win, he is on the rise to contendership is what i meant.


----------



## Ray

Here's a commercial for the new Nexus 7






Starring of course, GSP, and Carlos Condit as the three ninja's. 

Also, Munoz revealed that Chael Sonnen actually offered to pay for his surgery back in January/February. The more and more I hear more about the real side of Chael, I really feel worse and worse for the guy. 



> “Yes, that is very true. And for everyone that hates Chael Sonnen, Chael Sonnen is actually a guy that is a very compassionate person. He actually extended his hand to me and he goes, ‘If you need any financial help, I will help you out. I know how much this fight meant to you and I will help you out.’ That speaks volumes about him man, it really does. I was like, ‘Man thank you Chael, I really appreciate that and if I really do need it, I will ask for it, but I am good.’ Despite what people may think about him, he is actually a really good person.”


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

My man Andrew Craig's come-from-behind KO just now was a thing of beauty. Incredible finish.


----------



## Nocturnal

Wow what a fight between Francis Carmont and Karlos Vemola.


----------



## Dark Storm

Brilliant fight.


----------



## Walls

Saw these on the UG today, Rogan has a home gym and they took pics of him working out. His garage where these were taken is fucking insane and he's fucking ripped, he always wears baggy shit so you can't really tell:




















He's such a bad motherfucker.


----------



## McQueen

I always assumed he had a bit of a gut, maybe he was a bit chubby earlier in his life I dunno. Hes in much better shape than I was giving him credit for.


----------



## Nocturnal

Joe is open about his steroid and HGH use on his podcast. He's in good shape.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw

Joe looks very impressive.



Nocturnal said:


> Joe is open about his steroid and HGH use on his podcast. He's in good shape.


I don't listen to his podcast (I'll try to change that ASAP) but that's interesting if so. I used them myself up until a couple of years ago so it's cool that he puts them over.


----------



## Nocturnal

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Joe looks very impressive.
> 
> 
> I don't listen to his podcast (I'll try to change that ASAP) but that's interesting if so. I used them myself up until a couple of years ago so it's cool that he puts them over.


Yeah I don't disagree with his use at all. He's a 44 year old man and looks incredible. His podcasts tend to be quite lengthy (2-3 hours each!) but it's good stuff with quality people.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Weidman/Munoz time.


----------



## Nocturnal

What a fucking late stoppage, that ref let Mark take way too much damage. He was clearly knocked the fuck out.

Incredible performance from Weidman though just outclassed Munoz here.


----------



## McQueen

Munoz just got destroyed. Holy shit.


----------



## Dark Storm

Fuck sake, that should have been stopped after a quarter of them punches.


----------



## Ray

Rosenthal let that go on for wayyy too long.

Just caught the second round of that fight. Weidman looked extremely impressive. Good for him (Y)


----------



## Myers

That was a sick elbow, so brutal.


----------



## Ray

Jon Jones would be proud of that elbow.

Weidman is class. Loving the guy so far. Unlimited potential. 

As for Munoz, still a fan of him, and the guy is humble as well. He'll come back from this, and I'll keep supporting him.


----------



## Myers

Silva still murks Weidman FTR.


----------



## Ray

Chael said in the post-fight that Weidman tonight reminded him of Jones when he won against Bader at UFC 126. Funnily enough, I was thinking the exact same thing as well. Not in the sense that Weidman will go on to win the title in the next two months and completely clean the division in under 2 years (then again, it might happen. It's MMA and anything can happen), but in the sense that Weidman went from a great prospect to a legitimate threat to the title. 

When a person who drops 30 pounds on 11 days notice beats Damien Maia (not top 5, but top 10 middleweight at the time), and then dominates the national wrestling champion in Mark Munoz on the ground like that, then there's something special in him. 

All of a sudden, Middleweight seems a bit more stacked. Belcher, Lombard, Boetsch, Bisping, Weidman are all in the title hunt now. Not saying anyone of those guys could BEAT Anderson Silva, but it'll definitely keep him busy going into 2013. We'll see what happens. 

Also, officially a mark for Weidman now. The guy was pure class in his postfight. Still think he should have stopped punching at will, but I understand it was mostly Rosenthal's fault. It was a contendership fight, and to stop punching like that would've been a gamble.

EDIT: I made the 19,000th post in this thread! WHOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bullseye

* 19001st :troll

Would love to see a Silva/GSP or Silva/Jones fight in the future, but the logistics of actually booking the fight would never really match up for either to happen.


----------



## -Technique-

sXe_Maverick said:


> * 19001st :troll
> 
> Would love to see a Silva/GSP or Silva/Jones fight in the future, but the logistics of actually booking the fight would never really match up for either to happen.


Silva and Jones already said they both have no interest in fighting each other. Silva/GSP could happen but GSP still has a few people he has to fight first and the same for Silva.


----------



## Dark Storm

psx71 said:


> Also, officially a mark for Weidman now. The guy was pure class in his postfight. Still think he should have stopped punching at will, but I understand it was mostly Rosenthal's fault. It was a contendership fight, and to stop punching like that would've been a gamble.


Can't blame Weidman really, you go to the stop/bell, same as boxing, but the ref should clearly have stopped it well before. The first punch was enough to prove he was out.


----------



## nazzac

I was a Weidman believer when i first saw him. I said he was going to be a contender, and he is now a contender. So glad for the guy, i'm a big fan


----------



## Myers

psx71 said:


> EDIT: I made the 19,000th post in this thread! WHOOOOOOOOOOOO


:hmm:










I can't imagine how bad Munoz's head feels right now.


----------



## Ray

To be (kind of) fair to Rosenthal though, I didn't see the elbow until I saw the replay. I think Rosenthal might have just thought he slipped and fell instead of taking that nasty elbow.


----------



## Rush

Nah he definitely saw the elbow, look at the gif. He moves right in once that lands, ready to stop it.


----------



## Rush

Carwin/Nelson are the next coaches on TUF. Makes sense from a fight perspective, not sure about how enjoyable the show will be though.


----------



## Ray

Chael needs to be on TUF atleast once. The guy would be gold there. Don't care who it's against, but he has to coach it.


----------



## nazzac

Weidman is a future champion. Even if he doesn't beat Anderson, he'll be champ. And Barao will be BW champ


----------



## Ray

Meltzer reported that UFC 147 got between 150,000-200,000 buys. As for 148, Dave said that it got just about one million buys.


----------



## nazzac

psx71 said:


> Meltzer reported that UFC 147 got between 150,000-200,000 buys. As for 148, Dave said that it got over a million buys.


150-200K is not bad for such a crappy card.

148 was expected to do 750K-1M, so no suprise there


----------



## just1988

*1 million buys? ...and they say UFC is on the slide.*


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Carwin/Nelson are the next coaches on TUF. Makes sense from a fight perspective, not sure about how enjoyable the show will be though.


lulz, Carwin/Nelson? WTF? I couldn't care less about either of them.


And Weidman looked amazing last night. If he was able to take Munoz down that easily, Chael would have raped him had they fought. And no idea what was wrong with Josh as normally he's very solid as a ref but that stoppage was far too late.


----------



## Ray

Dana is entertaining as fuck in his interviews. I may not agree with everything he says or some of his opinions, but I just can't stop listening to his past interviews. Extremely hard worker too.


----------



## UncleChael

Chael should be the mouthpiece for every Anderson Silva contender and be the Heenan to Silva's Hogan.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Meltzer also reported that Dana texted him "this sucks" when he heard the number, he genuinely thought they'd beat the ufc100 number!! personally i think Dana is starting to show signs of cracking up under his workload.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Meltzer also reported that Dana texted him "this sucks" when he heard the number, he genuinely thought they'd beat the ufc100 number!! personally i think Dana is starting to show signs of cracking up under his workload.


I thought Dana disliked Meltzer? It wasn't long ago that Dana bashed Meltzer and brought up the fact that Meltzer got fired from Yahoo Sports. I just find it weird that Dana would be texting him.


----------



## Ray

Nightmare_SE said:


> I thought Dana disliked Meltzer? It wasn't long ago that Dana bashed Meltzer and brought up the fact that Meltzer got fired from Yahoo Sports. I just find it weird that Dana would be texting him.


I was listening to Dana interviews all day on YouTube while at work today. I think he mentioned in one (can't remember which one it was) that he likes Meltzer and respects him, but if he publishes stupid shit, he comes off a bit...errr. I don't remember what he said. But he did say he respected Meltzer and likes him.

Don't really know why Dana would say "this sucks". It's the biggest Non-Heavyweight buyrate in history if it's true, and considering Silva's last PPV drew 335,000 buys, this is DEFINITELY an improvement. UFC 100 won't be touched in quite a bit of time unless you get two champions defending on the show again.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^Yeah correct, i believe the exact line was "I like you Dave, I respect you but you lost your job so you cant give business advice!"
Dana's whole life is the company, he gets a little touchy if anyone even suggests his baby is not the juggernaut it was a few years ago.

Good number still, at this stage nothing other than a superfight main with a stacked card will beat the 100 number.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

psx71 said:


> I was listening to Dana interviews all day on YouTube while at work today. I think he mentioned in one (can't remember which one it was) that he likes Meltzer and respects him, but if he publishes stupid shit, he comes off a bit...errr. I don't remember what he said. But he did say he respected Meltzer and likes him.
> 
> Don't really know why Dana would say "this sucks". It's the biggest Non-Heavyweight buyrate in history if it's true, and considering Silva's last PPV drew 335,000 buys, this is DEFINITELY an improvement. UFC 100 won't be touched in quite a bit of time unless you get two champions defending on the show again.


Thanks for the info.

I could see Dana being disappointed. Leading up the fight, Dana said he expected this to be the biggest buyrate in MMA history. He said this based on all the data they collected (from social media and stuff).

Even if its just a million buys, its still great. I mean really with Brock retired, GSP is the only consistent draw. Anderson drawing power continues to grow, only problem is that he's getting too old.


----------



## Ray

When you're total gate was over $7 Million, you got over 8000 people jam packed just for the weigh-ins, and the PPV numbers hit a million, there's nothing to be ashamed of. That's a damn good achievement.

If Le/Franklin, and Cruz/Faber III was still on the card, I definitely think it would've hit the 1.4-1.6 Mill mark. But 1 million buys when the thing selling this PPV was mainly Silva/Sonnen and to a much lesser extent, Ortiz/Griffin III, I think that's pretty incredible.


----------



## SpeedStick




----------



## Walls

My prediction for Rousey/Kardashian: Rousey gets a hold of her after some shit talking, judo tosses her but due to the big beautiful ass, Kim has cushion and bounces, her knee hitting Rousey in the head in the process. Rousey falls to the side, Kim mounts her, I unzip my pants, Kim reigns down the hottest elbows of all time, I finish, Steve Mazzagati comes in a minute too late and we have a new champion.

I predict it does over a million buys as it headlines Strikeforce's first ever PPV.


Chael is considering going to 205: http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012/7/12/3156319/chael-sonnen-considering-move-to-light-heavyweight

Also, Batista announced his first mma fight for October 6th. I fucking hope he gets smashed, it would be amazing. Odds are though they set him up with the worst can they can find and he wins.


----------



## Noel

The funny thing about Batista's MMA debut is that he's fighting a guy called "Rashid Evans". Yeah, like that wasn't planned.


----------



## Rush

yeah and Chael also said he wasn't contesting the result but thinks the knee was to his head. What a cunt.


----------



## Walls

Chael needs to let this knee thing go. I love Chael more than anyone on here but that knee wasn't illegal, although I do believe that Anderson intended to hit him in the face with it.

Smart move facing a guy with a name like that. Will bring more attention to the fight because of the name confusion.


----------



## Ray

I thought it was Rashad Evans at first too, and my first thoughts were:

A) Why the hell would Dana sign Batista to a contract let alone give him the top LHW's in the world without any experience
B) Batista most definitely has a death wish as Rashad would rip him into shreds and then feed him to his dog in Florida.
C) Why the hell is Batista competing at age 100.

He needs to realize that he's no Lesnar. Lesnar was a national champ in wrestling and works his ass off in training. Batista would probably do neither, so I see this being his last and only fight.


----------



## TCE

I say get Kurt Angle in and have him fight Batista. I knew Angle was interested at one point and they're both in their 40's?

Or after this Rashid Evans guy, have him fight Lashley. Bobby hasn't been looking too good at all, he has serious cardio issues.

Anyway, the Munoz/Weidman card was amazing. I went 10 - 1 with my predictions getting 5 perfect. I even predicted second round submission for Bruce Leroy while my whole team voted for Page. This is on MMAPlayground by the way. Is anyone on that website? (www.mmaplayground.com), it's a lot of fun in between events.


----------



## Rush

was on mmaplayground a few years back with steve, mike, amp, brute (rip), josh from here. Our team was pretty great.


----------



## TCE

Rush said:


> was on mmaplayground a few years back with steve, mike, amp, brute (rip), josh from here. Our team was pretty great.


Do you and your team still use it? If you do, perhaps you wanna join my camp? I just think it's a bit of fun because with two unknown fighters fighting, you always have a reason to pull for one of the unknowns in a fight.

PS love your signature.


----------



## T-C

That signature is lovely.


----------



## Rush

Haven't used it in ages. Not even sure i remember my login details


----------



## Ray

SAY WHHHHHAAAAAT GIRL? :lmao

Jones tweeted that he's around 227 lbs in that photo. Anyways, hope Jones doesn't think that fighting Hendo is going to be a cake walk. Otherwise, this has Serra/GSP 1 written all over it.


----------



## T-C

He'd probably still beat the piss out of Henderson like that.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

Waratah said:


> your opinion sucks son, Anderson has fought some of the very best and made them look like tools. Anderson being one of the best, if not the best, isn't an opinion; it is fact and if you don't agree then I would really have to question what you actually do know about MMA.


Appreciate the feedback my good man. Just so you know opinions really dont suck because it doesnt state a fact. Lets take a look at this...

Lets say you watch NCAA and your favorite team is Auburn. You tell someone that Alabama sucks. We know thats not a fact but an opinion. No matter how dumb that would be to say, you would be giving an opinion right or wrong. "Son" again appreciate you giving your two cents on what I should think. I will always be an Anderson Silva hater because Im not a fan


----------



## Ray

Classy as fuck.


----------



## T-C

Chael is the man.


----------



## Walls

psx71 said:


> SAY WHHHHHAAAAAT GIRL? :lmao
> 
> Jones tweeted that he's around 227 lbs in that photo. *Anyways, hope Jones doesn't think that fighting Hendo is going to be a cake walk. Otherwise, this has Serra/GSP 1 written all over it.*



:lmao

Jones is going to fucking rape Hendo. It's going to be another Jones/Shogun. Hendo has zero head movement, is flat footed and only has that right hand. A younger, faster and more athletic Rashad got owned by Jones because he couldn't get on the inside. Hendo has zero chance of beating Jones. And I know, this is MMA and everyone has a puncher's chance but you have to get close to Jones to punch him and Hendo isn't getting anywhere near Jones's chin. And no way Hendo takes him down with a sprawl like Jones has. He'll sprawl and choke him. I would legitimately bet everything I own in life on Jones in this fight.


----------



## Ray

I <3 Faber said:


> :lmao
> 
> Jones is going to fucking rape Hendo. It's going to be another Jones/Shogun. Hendo has zero head movement, is flat footed and only has that right hand. A younger, faster and more athletic Rashad got owned by Jones because he couldn't get on the inside. Hendo has zero chance of beating Jones. And I know, this is MMA and everyone has a puncher's chance but you have to get close to Jones to punch him and Hendo isn't getting anywhere near Jones's chin. And no way Hendo takes him down with a sprawl like Jones has. He'll sprawl and choke him. I would legitimately bet everything I own in life on Jones in this fight.


I'm a huge fan of Jones, and I know that he outclasses Hendo in most aspects of the game. It's just that I never count out an opponent no matter what in a fight. No matter who it is or who it's against.

Okay that's a lie...maybe Cody McKenzie vs Mendes.


----------



## ogorodnikov

> Never knew a fight can be won by strikes thrown. I feel sorry for my fans. (Posted at 9:32 PM, July 11)





> Funny hearing the commentating @joerogan's hand must of been sore from stroking Forrest during fight. Joe may need 2get glasses instead of hair plugs. Crazy how my quads aren't sore from kicks. But my shins are from checking. (Posted at 9:55 PM, July 11)





> @ForrestGriffin sorry to hear you had to use #steroids to beat me! Wait or try to beat me. @ForrestGriffin = #cheater lol. Have a good day! (Posted at 2:08 PM, July 13)


holy shit... is there seriously a bigger sore loser in MMA history than Tito Ortiz?

also, tweet from BJ Penn:










:lmao


----------



## Walls

Fitch is a pussy, yet BJ cried (literally) and retired (again) after getting owned in the 3rd round of their fight, only to come back against Nick Diaz, get owned and retire again. Just like after the 2nd Edgar loss when he thought about retiring. It's going to be funny to see him retire for a 5th time when Captain Canada Jr. owns him in Sept. in this great country of mine.


----------



## Rush

Tito is such a fucking whinger.


----------



## Walls

Every time I start to like Tito a bit, he does or says something douchey and makes me hate him again. The sport passed him by, simple as that. Plus, he recently talked shit on Rogan. That's a no no.


----------



## ogorodnikov

Rush said:


> Tito is such a fucking whinger.


*I FOUGHT WITH A CRACKED SKULL. I'D LIKE TO SEE ANYONE HERE FIGHT WITH A CRACKED SKULL.*

seriously, i don't know of a bigger sore loser. BJ Penn is up there too. bringing his mom to court with him, bitching about Diaz and Fitch etc. Nogueira is definitely up there too.

-says he got robbed in the Dan Henderson fight
-robbed in the Fedor fight and said Fedor was too fat and slippery to grab a hold of
-got robbed in the Josh Barnett fight
-says Fedor headbutted HIM in the NC fight because he was losing and looking for a way out
-blamed staph infection for the first loss to Mir even though he was getting tagged within seconds
-said Herb Dean forced him to stop punching and go for the submission in the second fight :lol

then again... he is Brazilian eh?


----------



## Ray

"I could defeat Jon Jones easily in my prime"- Tito Ortiz.

That about says it all Ladies and Gents. Guy just wants some attention.


----------



## McQueen

psx71 said:


> "I could defeat Jon Jones easily in my prime"- Tito Ortiz.
> 
> That about says it all Ladies and Gents. Guy just wants some attention.


He probably taking into account Jon Jones was only 10 years old during Tito's prime. 8*D


----------



## Walls

Tito is full of shit when he says he could have beaten Jones in his prime. Rashad couldn't do it and he's better than Tito ever was, prime included.


----------



## StarJupes

Jimmy King 09 said:


> Appreciate the feedback my good man. Just so you know opinions really dont suck because it doesnt state a fact. Lets take a look at this...
> 
> Lets say you watch NCAA and your favorite team is Auburn. You tell someone that Alabama sucks. We know thats not a fact but an opinion. No matter how dumb that would be to say, you would be giving an opinion right or wrong. "Son" again appreciate you giving your two cents on what I should think. I will always be an Anderson Silva hater because Im not a fan


Idc if you hate or love Anderson Silva but if you don't think he's the best or one of the best in MMA then you're an idiot or you simply don't watch MMA. Name me one fighter better than Anderson Silva at MW and try and name me five guys who P4P are better than Silva. You'll struggle.


----------



## nazzac

Michael Bisping vs Brian Stann and Flyweight title fight added to UFC 152


----------



## StarJupes

Benevedez vs DJ Mighty Mouse
Rory vs Penn
Stann vs Bisping 

This is a good card so far. Wonder how injuries will change the card :side:


----------



## Noel

That's an excellent main card. I think we all knew that Stann and Bisping would face off eventually based on their last results, I wouldn't be suprised if the winner gets the next shot at Anderson, I think the marketing side of the UFC are busting their balls to get the middleweight strap on Stann.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

I <3 Faber said:


> :lmao
> 
> Jones is going to fucking rape Hendo. It's going to be another Jones/Shogun. Hendo has zero head movement, is flat footed and only has that right hand. A younger, faster and more athletic Rashad got owned by Jones because he couldn't get on the inside. Hendo has zero chance of beating Jones. And I know, this is MMA and everyone has a puncher's chance but you have to get close to Jones to punch him and Hendo isn't getting anywhere near Jones's chin. And no way Hendo takes him down with a sprawl like Jones has. He'll sprawl and choke him. I would legitimately bet everything I own in life on Jones in this fight.



As much as I want to disagree, I am fearing the worst for Hendo in this fight. 

That being said if he somehow does manage to pull it off, it would be epic to see him get his hands on the LHW title.

Rory v Penn looks like a very tasty fight indeed.


----------



## ogorodnikov

less than 5 significant strikes for Hendo


----------



## Walls

Stann/Bisping is interesting. I'm assuming if Lombard wins he will get Silva, which is BS for one and it will be funny to watch Silva smash him.


----------



## Ray

The way I would go around is:

Stann/Bisping (already made)

Belfort/Belcher (we'll find out if Belcher is good enough to hang around on the top)

Franklin or Wanderlei/Sonnen (Rebound fight from the Silva rematch, plus Franklin says he wants to fight for the title again, and what better start then against the #2 guy in the division)

Weidman can get the winner of Boetsch/Lombard later in the year if they're healthy enough by that time. Hopefully around October time.


----------



## ogorodnikov

get fucked Woodley.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Woodley just got KTFO. Guess there's no drug testing in Strikeforce?



> Belfort/Belcher (we'll find out if Belcher is good enough to hang around on the top)


Belcher would get outclassed. Belfort could beat anybody in the division except Anderson Silva but I'd still like to see him fighting the best guys possible since he won't be fighting Silva again, ie: Chael, Bisping, and Weidman.


----------



## Rush

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Woodley just got KTFO. *Guess there's no drug testing in Strikeforce?*


:kobe


Good win for Marquardt, proof that he never needed TRT to begin with.


----------



## ogorodnikov

i think i felt that last uppercut when it happened. holy shit.


----------



## nazzac

Anyone on the Barao bandwaggon like me. The guy is gonna destroy Faber, then go on to beat Cruz. Trust me


----------



## Rush

i was on the Barao bandwagon and if he was facing anyone other than my boy Faber then i'd be backing him back i can't go against my favourite fighter.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> i was on the Barao bandwagon and if he was facing anyone other than my boy Faber then i'd be backing him back i can't go against my favourite fighter.


Understandable. I won't root against any fighters in my sig. My favourite from each division.


----------



## Myers

I think Barao/Faber will have a great fight, a FOTYC in fact. I am going with Barao by decision, Faber is one the hardest fighters to finish.

Marquardt looked very good, I would like to see him return to the UFC within a year at WW.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Woodley just got KTFO. Guess there's no drug testing in Strikeforce?
> 
> 
> 
> Belcher would get outclassed. Belfort could beat anybody in the division except Anderson Silva but *I'd still like to see him fighting the best guys possible since he won't be fighting Silva again, ie: Chael, Bisping, and Weidman.*


Yeah agree. Some very interesting fights there too. Chael v Belfort in particular would be compelling.

Barao will take it on decision IMO. The dude is a beast but he would have his work cut out against Cruz though IMO if he gets past Faber.


----------



## nazzac

Barao also trains with Aldo, and we all know what happened when Aldo faced Faber. Won't be surprised if Aldo helps Barao out some way


----------



## nazzac

UFC 151 needs fights. Only 2 main card fights announced so far.


----------



## Liam Miller

Sick uppercut from Nate, shame what happened in the ufc with him would have been intresting seen him at 170, can't wait for MM vs benavidez


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Joey Benavidez will destroy Johnson.


----------



## Ray

So when are we getting JDS/Cain 2? Any news on that? Hopefully it'll be in Brazil in a soccer stadium. That'd be huge.


----------



## Walls

lulz, just read that after winning Saturday Nate considers himself the best WW in the world :lmao


Obviously I love MMA and all things with it but sometimes I hate that fighter mentality. When I hear someone like Weidman say he will take Anderson down and submit him, or I hear Nate say he's the best WW in the world after knocking out a can in Strikeforce or Tito saying he could beat Jones if he was in his prime. I just have to laugh and shake my head.


----------



## Ray

Interesting fact: Ian "Uncle Creepy" McCall made $80,000 in his second fight for the UFC back in the spring even though the payroll only said he made 9 grand. I'm sure the fighters are well taken care of in the UFC when a fighter fighting in the most least popular division is getting paid 80k.


----------



## Walls

He also walked out to Nightmare by Avenged Sevenfold, one of the greatest songs ever by one of the greatest bands of all time.


----------



## Rush

psx71 said:


> Interesting fact: Ian "Uncle Creepy" McCall made $80,000 in his second fight for the UFC back in the spring even though the payroll only said he made 9 grand. I'm sure the fighters are well taken care of in the UFC when a fighter fighting in the most least popular division is getting paid 80k.


pretty sure we covered that a little while ago. can't remember if you were one of the ones bitching about the pay though...


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> pretty sure we covered that a little while ago. can't remember if you were one of the ones bitching about the pay though...


I thought most fighters are underpaid, but I definitely never "bitched" about it. This is the first time I ever posted something pay related on here.


----------



## Rush

fair enough, i get confused between you and dolph sometimes.


----------



## Walls

That very well could have been me bitching. I remember posting something about when you take taxes out and training out and all that other shit that it doesn't amount to much and that Buffer makes $100,000 per show, etc. Even then I knew they made more money from sponsors, etc but I just didn't think for someone like McCall it would add up to $80,000.


----------



## Rush

i know you were bitching too but how could i get you confused with anyone I <3 Faber 8*D


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

psx71 said:


> So when are we getting JDS/Cain 2? Any news on that? Hopefully it'll be in Brazil in a soccer stadium. That'd be huge.


Hopefully soon. Wanna see Cain get his belt back.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> i know you were bitching too but how could i get you confused with anyone I <3 Faber 8*D



I know, right? I don't see how you could confuse me with anyone else either. I have a bubbly, almost flirtatious personality with a hint of danger. People like me don't come along that often.


And no, I have no idea what the fuck that meant either. I'm very tired at the moment.


----------



## Ray

Man, the Calgary card is in the shitter compared to what it used to be. I'm actually glad I couldn't get tickets for it. I'll wait out until they come back next time (hopefully soon).

Also, here's a (sort of) funny picture in a lame way. I found it on deh internetz


----------



## RKing85

watching less and less MMA these days. I think it has jumped the shark for me.


----------



## Walls

That would be impossible for me, I love MMA way too much. I love it so much that I legit couldn't sleep the night before Anderson/Chael 2. Corny? Yes, but I could not help it.


----------



## Lm2

i think barao, lombard, and Kongo has it for this sat


----------



## Rush

If i was to do a prediction comp on here, ala mmaplayground and the one steve did awhile back, would anyone do it? Not sure what i could do for prizes, i could probably get headliner to bold or colour a usertitle or something idk. So yeah, would anyone do it?


----------



## Lm2

Rush said:


> If i was to do a prediction comp on here, ala mmaplayground and the one steve did awhile back, would anyone do it? Not sure what i could do for prizes, i could probably get headliner to bold or colour a usertitle or something idk. So yeah, would anyone do it?


yah id be down for sure man.


----------



## Myers

Of course I am down, I was the second best at the prediction league (RIP Brute)

The man with the best BJJ in MMA, Vinny Magalhaes is returning to the UFC. I hope his stand up has improved because he has the tools to be a top LHW.


----------



## Lm2

Myers said:


> Of course I am down, I was the second best at the prediction league (RIP Brute)
> 
> The man with the best BJJ in MMA, Vinny Magalhaes is returning to the UFC. I hope his stand up has improved because he has the tools to be a top LHW.


what do you think about Lombard, do you think hes the real deal or do you think he will just be another fighter thats great against B Level fighters? my opinion i think he will be top 5 soon.


----------



## Walls

Count me in, Rush. Only 4 more days of this goddamn name, thank god.


----------



## Rush

legendmaker2 said:


> what do you think about Lombard, do you think hes the real deal or do you think he will just be another fighter thats great against B Level fighters? my opinion i think he will be top 5 soon.


He hasn't really fought many top class guys, i think he'll be a high level gatekeeper but i don't see him ever really being a good shot of winning the belt.


----------



## Walls

Anderson tools Lombard. Weidnman really wants Silva, read today that he thinks he's a stylistic nightmare for Anderson. I don't see why, but he's free to think whatever he wants. Anderson destroys him faster than Lombard, imo.


----------



## Myers

legendmaker2 said:


> what do you think about Lombard, do you think hes the real deal or do you think he will just be another fighter thats great against B Level fighters? my opinion i think he will be top 5 soon.


It's always tough to say when the top guys outside of the UFC enter the company. He has looked dominant for over five years now, but at the same time he hasn't had to go through the top guys in his division. I think he can beat everyone in the MW division besides Sonnen and Silva, but I can see someone with a good gas tank like Bisping, Weidman or even Franklin out pointing him to a decision. He shouldn't have a problem on saturday, I would like to see Lombard/Weidman for number one contender.

It also hurts that he is in his mid 30's so he probably doesn't have to many years left.


----------



## Ray

I'm not looking too much into Lombard. Impressive? Definitely, but outside the UFC.

Until he beats top level fighters like Belfort, Sonnen etc, I don't know what to think about him. His fight against Boetsch should give a good indication of how he is.


----------



## nazzac

I'll join the prediction league. I think we will get to see a little bit of how good Lombard really is. Tim is a tough opponent, but he's not a top level fighter


----------



## Ray

I don't know how the whole prediction thing works, but I'll join. Sounds like fun. 

That is, if Rush is fine with it


----------



## Liam Miller

Gomez vs Jussier at 154? :mark: :mark: Now they need to get yamaguchi and darrell and the fly division is shaping up.

I hear Vitor wants lombard or weidman in rio. (I guess he's looking past tim in the hector fight)

I'll have a go at this prediction business i was pretty handy when steve had his one going.


----------



## Myers

The UFC just did a poll on facebook saying Belfort wants to fight Weidman or the winner of Boetsch/Lombard, and then asks the fans what fight they would like to see.

We should get the prediction league up today or tomorrow in time for UFC 149.


----------



## Walls

I'd rather they just book Belfort/Weidman.


----------



## Ray

Belfort/Weidman for sure. Winner gets Silva.


----------



## McQueen

Belfort/Wiedman for me too.

Man didn't realize Faber/Barao is this weekend already, seems like Silva/Sonnen 2 was last week.


----------



## Noel

Myers said:


> Of course I am down, I was the second best at the prediction league (RIP Brute)
> 
> *The man with the best BJJ in MMA*, Vinny Magalhaes is returning to the UFC. I hope his stand up has improved because he has the tools to be a top LHW.


I know this is nearly a day old post but I thought I'd flag it up since no one mentioned it. Who does everyone else think has the best BJJ in the world right now in MMA?

I'm going to have to go with Roger Gracie, that may be biased as I've had the pleasure of meeting him last year at his academy in Kilburn (such a humble guy by the way). I asked him who's the toughest BJJ competitor he's fought and he said Ronaldo Souza, when he said that I asked him why not Ribeiro - since he's lost to him like 8 times to which he replied "some times you just know, and I know". As a little fanboy I took that quite profoundly and became even more of a fan. I've been training at his academy just over a year every week and I've only met him once but I can't wait to meet him again and actually start taking more in now I have a bit of experience.

Werdum is probably my close second, we havn't seen the out and out grappler Werdum in awhile but the way he implements his BJJ into MMA is flawless in my opinion. When he played possum to tap out Fedor was one of the greatest moments in history.

Now that Gilbert Burns entered MMA also I'll definitely be keeping my eyes on him.


----------



## Myers

Vinny ends up winning that match by points btw.


----------



## Noel

Yeah I'm a big Vinny fan also, I still think he was cut early so it's good to see him back. Losing to a green Ryan Bader (who went on to a 4 fight streak before losing to Bones) probably looked bad at the time for the UFC with all his experience.

While we're linking vids, Vinny catching Dan Gracie in a banana split is something I've watched many times.


----------



## Walls

Noel said:


>



Very nice. So nice in fact, I know exactly who I'm going to do that to tomorrow.


----------



## Noel

I'm more impressed that you can actually pull it off, how long have you been training for? Anything involving rolling I always fuck up on. It's a combination of me being a big guy (6", around 210 pounds) and the fact that my back is fucked up from an injury as a kid. I'm a 4 stripe white belt so I'm not allowed to even practice basically anything below the waist when wearing a gi.


----------



## Walls

unofficially been training for like 8ish months, officially about 2. What I mean by unofficially is that I didn't at the time have the money to go to the school here in the city but I knew someone who went and he's far ahead of me, he's a purple belt and he and I would roll and he would teach me everything he knew because 1. he's a nice guy and 2. he could practice his shit on me for free, so it was a fair exchange. But I had a base knowledge going in, I've literally watched hundreds of hours of BJJ training videos and I'm not even exaggerating when I say that. It's my passion. So I already had a mental base going in and that translated very well because I've picked up on this very, very quickly.

And if I was rolling with someone better than me, I wouldn't be able to pull it off but there is this douche I know at my school and he will be there tomorrow. I'm a lot better than he is and I'm going to offer to roll with him, it will be fun. I need to watch it though, my tongue is still injured. I got caught in a triangle and thought it would be fun to slam the guy Rampage style. I picked him up and slammed him but bit my tongue on the way down and it swelled up a lot.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&thread=2030128&page=1

That's fucking funny, although I do think they do better impressions on the Tommy Toe Hold show, which everyone should watch because it's amazingly funny.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/412160/Children-allowed-to-compete-in-MMA-in-Armenia/

Also, a 6 and 7 year old doing a legit mma fight. Very interesting to watch.


----------



## Noel

The kid doing Tito's grave digging victory was funny as fuck. Personally I don't think young kids should be able to compete in full body competitions but I definitely believe that all kids, hell all adults, should be taught a martial art of some kind.


----------



## Rush

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/627420-wf-mma-prediction-contest-event-1-ufc-149-a.html

sign up, predict if you haven't already.


----------



## Myers

All you bitches are going down, predictions are my thing.


----------



## Rush

Myers said:


> All you bitches are going down, predictions are my thing.


we'll see son. 

Also was thinking about adding in the One FC show and taking out one of the UFC events but i'm not sure if many people watch it at all. Also looking at their website, does every MMA company have the exact same layout? UFC, Strikeforce, Bellator and One FC all have a pretty much identical layout.


----------



## Walls

Noel said:


> The kid doing Tito's grave digging victory was funny as fuck. Personally I don't think young kids should be able to compete in full body competitions but I definitely believe that all kids, hell all adults, should be taught a martial art of some kind.


That older kid shouldn't have left his neck out there like that, rookie mistake. And I'm all for kids competing in BJJ tournaments but full on MMA at such a young age isn't a bright idea. You shouldn't take any type of trauma to your head when you're that young as your brain isn't fully developed yet as it would be if you started when you were 18 or something along those lines. I know someone I went to middle school with and the dude got 7 concussions between the ages of 12-15 due to football and he's a little off now as a result.


----------



## ogorodnikov

Michael Bisping To Tim Boetsch "Don't Hate Because You're A Fat Unskilled Heathen"

Sonnen responds to Rampage:


----------



## Rush

Bisping is such an unbelievable ****** though. Amuses me when Brits talk him up like he's the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## ogorodnikov

Rush said:


> Bisping is such an unbelievable ****** though. Amuses me when Brits talk him up like he's the best thing since sliced bread.


his most impressive moment in the Octagon was almost beating Chael Sonnen.


----------



## Walls

His most impressive moment in the Octagon was getting KNOCKED THE FUCK OUT by Dan Henderson. I can't stand Hendo but fuck I marked when he hit that twat. One of the best KO's in UFC history, without question.


Please, God, let Rampage win his next fight, somehow negotiate one more fight and fight Chael. I would have a stroke if those two fought, Chael would own him.


----------



## Ray

And then Rampage would freak shit out and blame Joe Silva for always pairing him up with wrestlers :lmao


----------



## Walls

I legit think Chael could end up tapping Rampage. Bader owned him and Chael has better wrestling than Bader does. I could easily see him Arm Triangling him like he did to Stann. At the very least he completely owns Rampage for 5 rounds (that's a main event fight, now way it's co-main) and I know for a fact Rampage would wilt under Chael's pressure.


----------



## McQueen

Rush said:


> Bisping is such an unbelievable ****** though. Amuses me when Brits talk him up like he's the best thing since sliced bread.


I've never liked you more than this moment. I fucking hate Bisping.

Chael vs Rampage could be a pretty fun fight. Think Chael would win.


----------



## ogorodnikov

Luke Rockhold ‏@rockholdMMA

I accept ur challenge @spideranderson let's do it


----------



## Ray

Oh god, on paper, Silva murders Rockhold.


----------



## ogorodnikov

Hector Lombard - "Saturday, I'm focused on this fight," Lombard told MMAjunkie.com after a workout session in Calgary. "And after that, I'm going to call Mark Munoz out. I'm focused on the fight, but I'm going to call out Mark Munoz after. That's my goal.

"I'm going to make a statement no matter what. But after that, I'm going to beat up Mark Munoz."

"He's been talking a lot of trash about me," said Lombard, the former Bellator middleweight champ. "I'm one of those fighters that I don't like to talk about any fighter. I'm focused on myself. When I see people that do the wrong things, I have to do something about it."


----------



## Walls

:lmao


Anderson is going to absolutely molest him if they fight. Won't even be close.


----------



## Noel

He must really have a problem with Munoz. Can't see why you'd call a guy out who got knocked the fuck out when you're meant to be going for the title. Lombard should be calling people like Bisping, Chael and Vitor out to fast track himself to the title.


----------



## Walls

Munoz said that Lombard doesn't deserve a title shot if he wins Saturday and that he's been fighting cans. He's been recycling, not fighting, is another thing Munoz said.


----------



## StarJupes

Rush said:


> Bisping is such an unbelievable ****** though. Amuses me when Brits talk him up like he's the best thing since sliced bread.


in MMA competition, Bisping would absolutely maul sliced bread and it's not even close. 

oh and DJ Bisping is hilarious


----------



## Walls

I want the UFC to let Bisping fight Anderson now so I can see Anderson beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## Myers

Bisping won't really get a beat down, he'll get dropped after just a couple punches and curl up like everyone else. Silva would easily humiliate him, it would be his fight with Griffin all over again.


----------



## Walls

I want Anderson to leg kick the shit out of him for 4 rounds and then blitz him in the 5th. That would be glorious. I`ve trained some stand up in the past few months and have taken legit leg kicks and I have absolutely no idea how some people take so many of them in a fight. I got dropped a few times from them, they are brutal. As much as I can`t stand that little shit Faber, I respect the hell out of him for being able to take all those leg kicks from Aldo. I re-watched that fight today and now that I know what it feels like to have it done to you, that fight is so brutal for me to watch.


----------



## Ray

Leg kicks are so under utilized. They're basically what won Griffin the fight against Rampage. Not to mention, it's how Shogun figured out Machida.

Of course, I say this from a perspective of a fan rather then one who trains MMA, so I might be wrong when I say people should Leg Kick more.

HOLY FUCK


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Leg kicks are so under utilized. They're basically what won Griffin the fight against Rampage. Not to mention, it's how Shogun figured out Machida.
> ]


Joe Rogan, is that you? 

And Griffin robbed Rampage


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Joe Rogan, is that you?
> 
> And Griffin robbed Rampage


Rogan does get over excited over Leg Kicks most of the time. I can't remember what fight it was, but one fighter punched the other pretty clean on the head, and then other rebounded by throwing a leg kick with Rogan screaming "OHH. Did you SEE that leg kick?"

It could've gone either way tbh. I thought Rampage didn't do enough as a whole, but it was really close. What I was trying to say is that Griffin basically neutralized Rampage using Leg Kicks in that fight, when no one really gave him any chance to go head to head let alone get a close victory.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

That's such a myth that Rampage was limping around like some gimp in that fight. He got dropped in round 2 and laid on (Griffin did no damage after the initial leg kick). And Quinton came out and won round 3, not limping at all. Rampage tagged Forrest with good shots in rounds 3 & 4 before Forrest finally came out in round 5 and looked a little better. I've watched that fight more than any MMA fight ever.. Round 1 is clearly Rampage. Round 2 is clearly Forrest. 3 & 4 are Rampage, and 5 is Forrest. 48-47, or at worst a 47-47 draw if you are impressed with Forrest laying on rampage for 4 minutes in the 2nd and think it deserves a 10-8 (it doesn't)

Honestly Forrest landed maybe 2-3 really good leg kicks in that fight, a handful of decent ones, and a bunch of useless ones.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> That's such a myth that Rampage was limping around like some gimp in that fight. He got dropped in round 2 and laid on (Griffin did no damage after the initial leg kick). And Quinton came out and won round 3, not limping at all. Rampage tagged Forrest with good shots in rounds 3 & 4 before Forrest finally came out in round 5 and looked a little better. I've watched that fight more than any MMA fight ever.. Round 1 is clearly Rampage. Round 2 is clearly Forrest. 3 & 4 are Rampage, and 5 is Forrest. 48-47, or at worst a 47-47 draw if you are impressed with Forrest laying on rampage for 4 minutes in the 2nd and think it deserves a 10-8 (it doesn't)
> 
> Honestly Forrest landed maybe 2-3 really good leg kicks in that fight, a handful of decent ones, and a bunch of useless ones.


Like I said, it could have gone either way. Rampage wasn't mad about it in his post-fight, so I don't know why you are.


----------



## Rush

I 100 % gave it to Forrest at the time, havent seen it in ages. Rampage did fuck all in the fight tbh.


----------



## Myers

I only saw Rampage/Griffin the one time and I thought Rampage won the fight. I refuse to watch Forrest Griffin fights for a second time unless it's his fight against silva.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> Like I said, it could have gone either way. Rampage wasn't mad about it in his post-fight, so I don't know why you are.


Rampage wasn't mad because he had just started to get paid in MMA and was just happy to be rich as fuck. I am still mad because that's the one UFC event I've attended and I paid a shitload of money to fly to Vegas and to get a ticket and my all time favorite fighter got robbed of his title. Who wouldn't be mad?

Also if you know anything you know fighters are a terrible judge of their own fights when they've just finished. Guys talk about how they'll forget what round it is or Chael talked about basically blacking out in the cage during fights; so why should I take a fighter's reaction into consideration when scoring a fight? Such a nonsensical thing to say


----------



## Walls

Rampage definitely lost, I don't see how that could be disputed.


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Rampage wasn't mad because he had just started to get paid in MMA and was just happy to be rich as fuck. I am still mad because that's the one UFC event I've attended and I paid a shitload of money to fly to Vegas and to get a ticket and my all time favorite fighter got robbed of his title. Who wouldn't be mad?
> 
> Also if you know anything you know fighters are a terrible judge of their own fights when they've just finished. Guys talk about how they'll forget what round it is or Chael talked about basically blacking out in the cage during fights; so why should I take a fighter's reaction into consideration when scoring a fight? Such a nonsensical thing to say


It's MMA. Shit like this happens. I was initially mad when Shogun lost to Machida and when Shogun lost to Henderson, but I got over it. And I understand that you spent quite a bit of cash to go there, but you should have realized that there was a chance this would have happened. 

Also, when all three judges scored it for Forrest on a pretty wide margin, and 8 out of 10 people scored it for Griffin, then that's as clear a winner as any.

Press Conference is live


----------



## Walls

Ugh, get that stupid fuck out of my glorious country.


----------



## Ray

I <3 Faber said:


> Ugh, get that stupid fuck out of my glorious country.


:lmao

It's alright dude. Only a couple days left. Don't get the hate for Faber though. Explain?


----------



## Myers

Walls I <3 Faber's hate makes me want to Faber to win this weekend.


----------



## ogorodnikov

Kongo completely misunderstands the term gatekeeper and the following awkward response follows. Starts at 31:47.

" Alright you know what ..so.. the question is pretty weird..calling me gatekeeper make me remember, remind me some activity in france some people like me used to do. Okay, I'm not wearing suit when I'm fighting, okay...I'm not a gatekeeper. I'm just a fighter who trains his best to reach hiss goal. Of course, is not for you for everybody, just to make sure everybody can understand I try my best sometimes I make mistake I got too much ego to pullout of the fight the right moment. "

*"..its not because I'm black I am supposed to be a gatekeeper "*


----------



## Ray

*Joseph Benavidez vs. Demetrious Johnson- Flyweight Championship
Michael Bisping vs. Brian Stann
BJ Penn vs. Rory MacDonald
Evan Dunham vs. TJ Grant
Jimy Hettes vs. Marcus Brimage
Igor Pokrajac vs. Vinny Magalhães
*
UFC 152 is looking to be a damn fine card. The last 3 cards in Toronto were actually really good (129, 140 and this one). Hopefully no injuries plague it or anything like that. 

Smart on UFC's part to bolster up the undercard to boost up the buyrates as the flyweights don't quite have enough recognition yet. Penn vs. MacDonald, and Bisping vs. Stann are great fights, and of course, the Flyweight final is going to be spectacular.


----------



## RKing85

In this day and age, I think it's a fairly safe bet that at least 1 of the top 6 guys will fall out. 

If none do though, that's certainly a good looking card.


----------



## Myers

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Walls

Oh god :lmao

With that and your awesome sig, you may be my favorite person for today. Congratulations.


----------



## T-C

I do hope Barao makes Faber his bitch.


----------



## McQueen

Myers said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao That was awesome.


----------



## Rush

Dont forget to make your predictions people, link is in my sig (Y)


Faber better win this paper belt


----------



## Walls

I'm hoping he gets his face smashed in but I've accepted that he probably is going to win, which is why I voted for him in the prediction thing.


And thank fucking Christ today is the last day with this name, Headliner was supposed to change it already and told me he would but never got around to it being busy with black guy stuff.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Barao, Lombard & Kongo to win. Think Barao Faber will go the distance with Barao getting a decision.


----------



## nazzac

If Faber wins then the UFC will have fixed the fight, so they get the money fight between Cruz and Faber :side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Barao and Lombard should and probably will win although it wouldn't surprise me if Faber can rock Barao and then go in for the kill and same thing with Boetsch. I think Kongo's either going to win by first round knock out or vice versa. Most people probably think Shawn Jordan has no chance of winning but he actually has a good chance of winning as long as he doesn't get rocked and is able to out point Kongo. Kongo has also been rocked in 5 of his last 7 fights so there's a good chance of knocking him out too for Jordan. 

I'm not that excited to see Tim Sylvia in Strikeforce but if other people are then that's all that should matter. It's a pointless throwaway one off fight anyways before the heavyweight division is absorbed into the UFC. I get that Dana White hates Tim Sylvia but that doesn't mean all the fans of UFC have to hate him too.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Most people probably think Shawn Jordan has no chance of winning


On the contrary Jordan is actually the betting favorite and Kongo is the underdog coming in.


----------



## Walls

Didn't Dana say Tim wasn't in SF? Or that he just hadn't *signed* with SF but is still fighting Cormier?


----------



## Noel

I don't think Sylvia is fighting in Strikeforce, in Dana's recent interview he seemed pretty adamant that Tim wasn't going to be fighting under the Zuffa banner. To be honest, at this stage in his career, a fight with Tim Sylvia was a huge step down for Cormier. I actually think they may just end up having a rematch between Barnett and Cormier,with a money maker with Fedor gone with his retirement, there's nothing out there for Cormier right now.


----------



## Liam Miller

Not sure what's more epic Pineda coming out to mortal kombat or Pato coming out to Bret hart's theme.


----------



## Walls

Bret Hart, obviously.


And I'm actually glad Sylvia is fighting Cormier. Cormier is going to beat him down and then we can all be done with that fat fuck for good.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Wow, Ryan Jimmo is amazing. Headshot, fight over.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> On the contrary Jordan is actually the betting favorite and Kongo is the underdog coming in.


I didn't know that. Kongo is the favorite IMO because he's a veteran in the UFC. Jordan has only had one fight so far in UFC and wasn't exactly Hector Lombard level of popularity and accomplishments before getting to the UFC. Since he's a favorite they might as well make Wagner Prado the favorite going into his fight with Phil Davis.

EDIT: 

These quick fights with knockouts have been kind of boring. Almost feels like this should be a old school UFC tournament with how quick these fights have been going. I want to see some full fights and action packed rounds.


----------



## Liam Miller

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I didn't know that. Kongo is the favorite IMO because he's a veteran in the UFC. Jordan has only had one fight so far in UFC and wasn't exactly Hector Lombard level of popularity and accomplishments before getting to the UFC. Since he's a favorite they might as well make Wagner Prado the favorite going into his fight with Phil Davis.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> These quick fights with knockouts have been kind of boring. Almost feels like this should be a old school UFC tournament with how quick these fights have been going. I want to see some full fights and action packed rounds.



Quick finishers boring?










Great KO from Jimmo, these prelims have been very solid.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I didn't know that. Kongo is the favorite IMO because he's a veteran in the UFC. Jordan has only had one fight so far in UFC and wasn't exactly Hector Lombard level of popularity and accomplishments before getting to the UFC. Since he's a favorite they might as well make Wagner Prado the favorite going into his fight with Phil Davis.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> *These quick fights with knockouts have been kind of boring.* Almost feels like this should be a old school UFC tournament with how quick these fights have been going. I want to see some full fights and action packed rounds.


That is usually true but Ryan Jimmo's quick seven second KO of Anthony Perosh was amazing. Francisco Rivera's striking also looked great tonight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Delorme was fighting the wrong kind of fight. Cisco looked great and maybe Delorme wasn't expecting to get hit with all those kicks but he needed to get in his Cisco's face and make it a grapple fest, jiu jitsu, wrestling, wherever the fight goes. By staying on the outside and getting kicked that many times cleanly without blocking you knew it was only a matter of time.

EDIT: This fight right here is very good. Impressive grappling chess match.

EDIT: Nick Ring unusually resembles a Lex Luger off of steroids.


----------



## Ray

Jimmo had a 7 second fight? I never thought I would see the day. The guy is the master of decisions.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Nick Ring beats Court McGee by unanimous decision. Does anyone here agree with that?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Smith_Jensen said:


> Nick Ring beats Court McGee by unanimous decision. Does anyone here agree with that?


I can't disagree with it. No doubt that Nick Ring came close to getting knocked out in the third round and was totally gassed but Court didn't do enough to win the other 2 rounds, although Ring didn't do much either. Kind of a pick'em fight.

EDIT: Chris Clements doesn't look 36.

Oh shit, Rochelle looks good. Shizzam!


----------



## Rush

i had Ring up through the first 2 so i cant complain. McGee should've finished it in the 3rd though


----------



## Dark Storm

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> EDIT: Chris Clements doesn't look 36.


36, fuck sake, looks younger than me, and he's over a decade older.


----------



## scrilla

hope Faber wins tonight. Sactown and UC Davis all day bitch.


----------



## Ray

All those nut shots on the cards lately probably got to Rosenthal there :lmao


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Beautiful arm triangle by Matt Riddle. He displayed very good grappling tonight. Very good fight.


----------



## Dark Storm

That was fantastic, truly fantastic.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Fight wasn't great but the rest of the fights have been so boring tonight that this woke me back up, and is Riddle on drugs?


----------



## Ray

That sub was beautiful. Well done by Riddle (Y)

And Kaufmann totally looked like a 36 year old crack addict there.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Every time I see Brian Ebersole I can't stop thinking of Dennis Hallman fighting in a speedo.


----------



## Rush

That arm triangle was beautiful. Should've tried to sub him from the start, Riddle had a clear grappling advantage.

^ fuuuuuu, i forgot about that.


----------



## Ray

Jesus Fuck, Ebersole :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm

Ebersole is totally insane, he has to be...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

It's deja vu all over again!


----------



## Ray

Calgary is bullshiting all over this one.

HA! See what I did there? Bullshitting...like Calgary Stampede.... Fuck I'm tired.


----------



## Rush

How could anyone give that to Ebersole?


----------



## Ray

Jordan kinda looks like a fatter version of Frank Mir


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Rush said:


> How could anyone give that to Ebersole?


I think Cecil Peoples scored in favor of Ebersole.


----------



## Ray

2012- The year of injuries and nut shots


----------



## Dark Storm

Dang, that stone elbow was hard.


----------



## Rush

Kongo has had that nut shot coming for years.

This fight has been shit. Jordan has looked awful.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Kongo is fighting his fight. Getting all in his face, clinching, not having a boxing match but a clinch fest. This is what fighting is all about right here people.

Jordan's only hope is pulling out a guillitine choke or something.

Kongo was just too tired to start throwing punches and boxing with Jordan from outside the clinch otherwise this fight would've probably been even more one sided.


----------



## Rush

stream fucks up, skips 20 secs, still in the same position :hmm: Kongo should be knocking his block off, not grappling against the cage.


----------



## Ray

Well, that was a fight for the highlight reel.

I do agree with Rogan though. Jordan has potential at age 27. 30-28? 10-10 round.


----------



## Dark Storm

So, the most exciting part of that fight, a decrepit Bret Hart in the audience.... bah.


----------



## Ray

I really do hope that Dana returns to Calgary again. After basically every fight dropping out/getting changed, I think we deserve another card. I would definitely go next time.

Or if they come to Edmonton, that would be 10 times better


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I love Kongo's style believe it or not but that's only coming from somebody who looks at MMA beyond entertainment value and into the light of what works in a real fight. Kongo fought to win. He fought a Greg Jackson fight there actually if anything.


----------



## Rock316AE

Boring fights so far. Good crowd for booing all the decisions. Great to see Bret there getting a big ovation.

A fighter used an old SD song, now Undertaker's 2000.

I hope the main event is worth watching.


----------



## Ray

When did Bret Hart get introduced? I want to see that again.


----------



## Rush

Lombard needs to just bring it on Boetsch. Its an even fight but he's just so passive right now its bizarre.


----------



## Ray

Leave for 10 minutes at the beginning of the fight, come back at the third round to find the fight still going on :hmm:

This guy was going to tool Silva? :lmao


----------



## Rush

no one ever has said Lombard would tool Anderson :kobe

i had it 29-28 to lombard but i have no complaints about that decision. I'm just annoyed i changed my pick on mmaplayground from Boetsch to Lombard yesterday :hmm:


----------



## Ray

Oh god, even an all time classic from Faber/Barao won't be able to save this card. Dana definitely owes the Calgary fans another card. 




Rush said:


> no one ever has said Lombard would tool Anderson :kobe


Yeah, I knew that. There was still a massive hype train behind him though. He did say that he could beat Anderson a couple months ago also iirc.


----------



## Dice Darwin

That sucked. Lombard's defense was as shit as his offense. Dude didn't check one leg kick the entire match.


----------



## Rush

I'm a fan of Barao but i can't go against my boy Faber. This fight better not disappoint.


----------



## Rush

nah fuck calgary. If this fight bombs then never run another card there again.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> nah fuck calgary. If this fight bombs then never run another card there again.


I'm just mad that I couldn't get to go to this one, which is why I want another good one out here 

As of right now, I'm glad I didn't go though (Y)


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Tim Boetsch has been doing pretty good for himself as of late. The hype train of Lombard derailed. Can't say I care either way as I was just starting to support Boetsch after his win over Okami. Now he can move up to a title fight with Silva.


----------



## Rock316AE

If the main event is not something special, this is a strong contender for me for the most boring UFC ever(in terms of what I watched)

No more MMA for me until Jones in September.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rock316AE said:


> If the main event is not something special, this is a strong contender for me for the most boring UFC ever(in terms of what I watched)
> 
> No more MMA for me until Jones in September.


Yeah because Jones last fight with Rashad was so entertaining.


----------



## Ray

How do you score that. That had to be a 10-10 round. Slight edge to Barao I guess.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I don't understand why Faber is trying to punch and box with Barao. It doesn't work especially when you're struggling penetrating thanks to all the kicks Barao is throwing.


----------



## Ray

This is turning into Jones/Rashad 2 with Barao acting as the Jones of the fight, and substituting the elbows with the kicks. Jesus.

I've only gotten 2 fights right so far. Just 2.


----------



## Ray

Everyone in the audience needs to take off their pants, and collectively shit in the octagon. This entire PPV has been awful so far as expected.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Faber has to contain Barao up against the cage the entire fight and pick his shots wisely and when he does land with everything he's got. This is just pitiful how he's fighting here. He's really not getting beat up or anything as much as he's getting out pointed in a one sided kick boxing match. If Barao knocks him out then at least people got to see a great knockout for the highlight reels like Aldo did to Mendez. This right here is Faber not wanting to get hurt.


----------



## Rock316AE

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Yeah because Jones last fight with Rashad was so entertaining.


I want to see Jones wins, so it was in that aspect. Most of the time Jones is too dominant to make it entertaining. Not like he can't be even with that, like his awesome performance against Shogun.


----------



## Rush

He can't close the distance. Its all well and good saying he should do this or that but his leg is shot and he can't get anything in the clinch. 

30-27 Barao.


----------



## Ray

They might as well give Dominick the unified title tonight. None of these two guy would beat Cruz with these type of performances.

I can't wait to see Dana at the post-fight press conference. Shit's going to be hilarious :lmao


----------



## Rush

Barao tools Cruz. Calling that now. 



psx71 said:


> Everyone in the audience needs to take off their pants, and collectively shit in the octagon. This entire PPV has been awful so far as expected.


the card has been average but this audience has been fucking shit. This fight hasn't been the best but the boos have been over the top.


----------



## Rock316AE

Barao won. 

Worst UFC of all time or at worse top 5.

Great crowd in Canada.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rush said:


> He can't close the distance. Its all well and good saying he should do this or that but his leg is shot and he can't get anything in the clinch.
> 
> 30-27 Barao.


I meant in the first round. Yeah he's long past being able to do anything at this point.

People also gotta understand that Barao is a class above Faber in boxing. If he was a batter in professional baseball he'd see every type of spin on a pitch coming. He knows everything coming at him that Faber is throwing. Before Faber even throws something Barao is countering or moving aside and frustrating Faber to the point he just gives up because he can't take the power of Barao anyways. Faber has been more aggressive but it doesn't count when you can't land or really do anything.

It didn't even feel like Faber was the same fighter tonight and that has all to do with the superior kickboxing of Barao. This is why Faber had to clinch with him up against the cage the entire fight. You can't win a fight if somebody is a better boxer than you and you completely give up on wrestling and clinching with him.

and now the fans chant bullshit loudly......


----------



## Dice Darwin

One boring match after another. Just awful.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> Barao tools Cruz. Calling that now.
> 
> 
> 
> the card has been average but this audience has been fucking shit. This fight hasn't been the best but the boos have been over the top.


Rightfully so. People paid good money to see what Dana promised to be a "sick card". And yeah, injuries happen, and yeah, the card was great before all that shit happened, but the least they could've done was offer refunds. 

Bullshit chants :lmao

EDIT: Dana's expression was PRICELESS when he put the belt on Barao :lol


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC 149 is a complete DUD. I feel sorry for the crowd in Calgary. Reminds me of UFC 61 in terms of badness.


----------



## Rush

Fuck that, this crowd was fucking awful. The event was very average, but thats what can happen sometimes. main event wasn't great but it was far from being worthy of them chanting our boring at the end. Kongo/Jordan was at least 100x worse.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This is the problem too when one guy is just so good on Anderson Silva/GSP/Jones level of his division in Barao and the other guy is a champion in his own right and good enough to avoid the knockout or submission for 5 rounds but get completely out classed.


----------



## Ray

Well, looks like Urijah is going to be the Koscheck of the Bantamweight division now :lmao


----------



## StarJupes

'Wow VIG your analysis is fantastic' said nobody ever.


----------



## Ray

I wonder if Uncle Dana is even going to show up :lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Waratah said:


> 'Wow VIG your analysis is fantastic' said nobody ever.


I'm not doing this to make people say "thank you, I love your posts about MMA VIG, so great mate" nobody is paying my ass to post on here. I do this because I'm a member on this forum and if I'm going to post something I'm going to post something I feel is smart and opinionated 110% brother.


----------



## nazzac

Renan Barao!! Barao bandwaggon keeps on trucking along


----------



## Dark Storm

Well, that event was a pile of shit. Feel like I do when I'm foolish enough to stay up for RAW.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^yep, despite this starting at 3am for me its honestly the first time Ive ever fallen alseep watching a ppv (and that includes wwe!), id be pissed if i had to pay american ppv prices to watch that.


----------



## StarJupes

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> I'm not doing this to make people say "thank you, I love your posts about MMA VIG, so great mate" nobody is paying my ass to post on here. I do this because I'm a member on this forum and if I'm going to post something I'm going to post something I feel is smart and opinionated 110% brother.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/627310-violenceisgolden.html


----------



## T-C

Hopefully that keeps Faber out of potential title fights for a while now. He offered nothing, as expected.


----------



## Walls

UFC 149 fucking sucked.


Also: :lmao @ Faber


Headliner needs to change my fucking name back. But like most people like him, he's late doing it.


----------



## Rush

Hard to do much with a broken rib. That shit kills, i'd rather fight with a broken hand.


----------



## nazzac

^ Thats what Barao's knee does to you


----------



## Noel

So 149 was quite the letdown..

So we've got Shogun vs Vera up next, am I the only one that's actually more excited to see Machida vs Bader than I am the main event? Cole Miller vs Nam Phan looks to be a good matchup on paper and I'm really excited to see Manny Gamburyan back in action, I know he's been training a hell of alot with Eddie Bravo so it'll be interesting to see how he approaches a fight against another Judo black belt.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> Hard to do much with a broken rib. That shit kills, i'd rather fight with a broken hand.



Excuses, excuses. People who booed that fight are retarded, though. Nothing wrong with it. 5 solid rounds of Faber getting owned. It was glorious. Can he be called a choker in title fights where it matters now?


----------



## RKing85

last night's card was the drizzling shits. Prelim had some good stuff, but the main card was crap.


----------



## Rush

I <3 Faber said:


> Excuses, excuses. People who booed that fight are retarded, though. Nothing wrong with it. 5 solid rounds of Faber getting owned. It was glorious. Can he be called a choker in title fights where it matters now?


:kobe you ever broken a rib?

He's lost to Aldo (best 145 pounder in the world, been a huge Aldo fan since his early days in the WEC), Cruz and Barao who are 3 better fighters so i wouldn't call that choking. He fucked up huge with a spinning backfist when he lost the WEC 145 pound belt to Brown and broke both hands early on in the rematch so i can't call it choking but he should've beaten Brown. 



Noel said:


> So 149 was quite the letdown..
> 
> So we've got Shogun vs Vera up next, am I the only one that's actually more excited to see Machida vs Bader than I am the main event? Cole Miller vs Nam Phan looks to be a good matchup on paper and I'm really excited to see Manny Gamburyan back in action, I know he's been training a hell of alot with Eddie Bravo so it'll be interesting to see how he approaches a fight against another Judo black belt.


The only fight on the main card that i'm looking forward to is Varner/Lauzon. Prelims look alright though.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

Noel said:


> So 149 was quite the letdown..
> 
> So we've got Shogun vs Vera up next, am I the only one that's actually more excited to see Machida vs Bader than I am the main event? Cole Miller vs Nam Phan looks to be a good matchup on paper and I'm really excited to see Manny Gamburyan back in action, I know he's been training a hell of alot with Eddie Bravo so it'll be interesting to see how he approaches a fight against another Judo black belt.


Yeah it still blows my mind that Machida vs. Badar isnt the main event and somehow Vera got into the Main event over them.

As far as last night goes, I figured Barao would use the same strategy that Aldo used against him. I didnt expect the fire works that everyone else did. I give Fabar credit for continuing with broken ribs

As far as Hector Lombard goes, he didnt live up to the hype at all. I hate it too because it becomes a case of the UFC getting their oppertunity to down their rival promotions that their talent isnt of quality and that the rankings dont mean shit unless you are part of the UFC. Oh well I guess the big show jitters and the cardio coments from everyone got to him.


----------



## T-C

Faber doesn't choke. He just isn't good enough to beat the top guys. If he wins one more fight though, he will be in title contention and the cycle continues.


----------



## nazzac

I think it was quite evident who the better fighter is. It wasn't a flash KO and it wasn't close. We actually saw that Barao was the better fighter and there is no disputing it.


----------



## Rush

T-C said:


> Faber doesn't choke. He just isn't good enough to beat the top guys. If he wins one more fight though, he will be in title contention and the cycle continues.


aka the Koscheck Conundrum or more recently, Sonnen Syndrome. He's good enough to beat the rest of the division but Aldo/Cruz/Barao are all above him at 135 and 145. I'd love to see Faber come into the 155 division. He'd be small and undersized against blokes like Bendo or Maynard but there are endless exciting fights for him to have there against lower ranked guys, and even some higher ranked ones. Edgar, Lauzon, Dunham, Pettis, Bocek, Soti, Gomi, Miller, Varner etc or even move back up to 145 and face Garcia, Alcantera, Hettes, Hioki, Korean Zombie, Vazquez, Phan.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

Rush said:


> aka the Koscheck Conundrum or more recently, Sonnen Syndrome. He's good enough to beat the rest of the division but Aldo/Cruz/Barao are all above him at 135 and 145. I'd love to see Faber come into the 155 division. He'd be small and undersized against blokes like Bendo or Maynard but there are endless exciting fights for him to have there against lower ranked guys, and even some higher ranked ones. Edgar, Lauzon, Dunham, Pettis, Bocek, Soti, Gomi, Miller, Varner etc or even move back up to 145 and face Garcia, Alcantera, Hettes, Hioki, Korean Zombie, Vazquez, Phan.


I kind of thinking the same thing. When Faber moved down to 135, he lost what gave him the advantage at 145 and that was the speed. Yes he had the ability to get the KO, but he had the speed advantage over everyone because he was smaller than them, much like Edgar at 155.


----------



## nazzac

Personally i think Lombard is getting more critism than he deserves. He wasn't good at all tonight, but it was clear that Tim was avoiding the striking exchanges. It was smart by Tim not to get caught up in Lombards game, but Tim did nothing in the fight. All the highlights were in Lombards favour. Lombard landed the cleaner, and heavier shots, plus he showed good TDD. IMO Lombard won the fight, but it was a poor fight to say the least.


----------



## Rush

I'm not critical of Boetsch because he's a scrub. He fought with the gameplan he needed to in order to get the win. I'll rewatch the event tomorrow and do a bit of a recap. Not that i'm into torturing myself but i want to get back to writing about MMA a bit more. Keeps my brain active


----------



## StarJupes

maybe you can get some pointers from VIG


----------



## Walls

Lombard deserves all the criticism, in my opinion. He's supposed to be this world destroyer who has been calling Anderson out forever and is the next legit threat and all that shit, yet he realistically has fought cans and in his big debut he just fucking stood there.










Glorious

Dan Hardy is going to knock him out if they fight, though.


----------



## Rush

Dan Hardy will get grapplefucked if they fight. Most overrated striker in the 170 division.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Matt Riddle should get Dan Hardy. I liked his impassioned speech against Mancs in the post show.


----------



## Ray

Matthew Riddle was on the main card, Ryan Jimmo got the fastest UFC KO in history, and Cheick Kongo vs. Shawn Jordan was a clinching battle which went to decision.

Yesterday was fucked up.


----------



## Walls

Both of Kongo's shoulders were injured going into that fight and he didn't want to pull out because so many other people pulled out and he didn't want to do that to the fans and the UFC, so he said to Ariel Helwani after his fight. I believe him.

And thank fuck my name is back to normal.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> Lombard deserves all the criticism, in my opinion. He's supposed to be this world destroyer who has been calling Anderson out forever and is the next legit threat and all that shit, yet he realistically has fought cans and in his big debut he just fucking stood there.


Yes. there was a lot of hype, and yes Lombard dissapointed many people, but he still did more than Tim during the fight.

Lombard stood there in wait for Tim to come forward and then land. It didn't work because Tim didn't come after him, which was smart from the barbarian. But Lombard still managed to land the heavier shots, stuffed Tim's takedowns and won the fight imo


----------



## Walls

I'd have to re-watch it. I thought Tim won the fight but not by much. That could change upon a second viewing.


----------



## Ray

Anyways, UFC's 150-154 seem to be shaping up good. We also have that pretty awesome Fox card coming up.


----------



## Rush

i started to rewatch and just couldn't do it. Did rewatch Jimmo's KO about 20 times though


----------



## Rmx820

I fucking hate Matthew Riddle and I hope he gets knocked the fuck out.


He'll probably win though. Because that's what happens when I hate a fighter.


----------



## Walls

He is annoying to look at and hear talk but come on son, that standing triangle was fucking glorious.


----------



## Duke Silver

This video is epic:


----------



## nazzac

Barao and Faber at an airport after the fight....










That is class right there people


----------



## Ray

Faber's always doing that hand gesture....


----------



## Rmx820

Walls said:


> He is annoying to look at and hear talk but come on son, that standing triangle was fucking glorious.


oh, no. I agree. it was incredibly impressive. he is still a gigantic douche.


----------



## Noel

World Wide said:


> This video is epic:


Not going to lie, that video gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Noel

You know, if Rampage wasn't leaving (still not sure if it's a ploy to keep a well payed contract with Zuffa) after his next fight, Sonnen vs Rampage on TUF could be one hell of a watch.


----------



## Walls

I hope to god they make that fight, Chael will own him and then the big bitch can leave.


And that video is very impressive, gave me goosebumps too. Reminds me why I love it so much and this may sound odd and maybe I have no right to even say this, but I'm really...proud of them? May sound weird and maybe it isn't coming off how I'd like.












:lmao


----------



## Ray

Looks like Rampage is back in shape and actually taking his fight with Glover seriously. It's set for October, but Rampage already looks in tremendous shape. Good to know (Y)

EDIT: Is it just me, or does his head look like it's grown 10 times larger since his last fight with Bader....


----------



## Walls

Rampage has always had a giant head. Part of the reason he can take a punch so well. And if his head looks any bigger it's probably because that's the most slimmed down he's been in awhile. Dude is a tard and usually gets to about 240-250 at times in between camps and then the entire camp is focused on him losing the weight, rather than doing what he should be doing.


----------



## Ray

A motivated Rampage is a dangerous one

Also, Sonnen sent Faber this text after he lost to Barao. Urijah tweeted it :lmao


----------



## Walls

Fuck Rampage.


----------



## Liam Miller

Hope rampage atleast gives his fans a really good performance win or lose if it is to be his last fight in the UFC, always been a fan of the guy even if he's recent showings in the octagon have been nothing short of poor.


----------



## nazzac

psx71 said:


> A motivated Rampage is a dangerous one
> 
> Also, Sonnen sent Faber this text after he lost to Barao. Urijah tweeted it :lmao


Chael has a very short memory :lol:


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

psx71 said:


> A motivated Rampage is a dangerous one
> 
> Also, Sonnen sent Faber this text after he lost to Barao. Urijah tweeted it :lmao


Chael = god :lmao


----------



## Rush

Chael = moron


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> Chael = moron


Boom! Hit the nail on the head.

It's not Chael anymore, it's Fail


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Lol at Chael, the deluded fuck.

As for Rampage, if he is leaving cant say I am surprised. He has just looked really disinterested since the Rashad fight. Perhaps that loss just sapped the motivation out of him or his little foray into Hollywood has done it. Whatever the case its a shame because the guy is entertaining as fuck. His piss taking of Rashad on TUF (Especially the 'Im gonna treat you like a sucka' spiel and the impression of Rashad's knockout from Lyoto) was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Liam Miller

Did silva hit him that hard.

I know he's only having a joke and all but still.


----------



## nazzac

Bisping said it best

"Fail Sonnen has failed at politics, failed at real estate, failed at being a crook in real estate because he got caught, failed as a middleweight title challenger"


----------



## Walls

I don't see anything wrong with what he said, tbh.


----------



## Liam Miller

So is belcher fighting Vitor in brazil?


----------



## nazzac

Perosnally, i loved when this happened. Bet he's not talking shit about Maia


----------



## Liam Miller

nazzac said:


> Perosnally, i loved when this happened. Bet he's not talking shit about Maia


If that Maia shows up at 170 alot of fighters will have problems. Everything about that submission is just beautiful.


----------



## Walls

That's the most beautiful Triangle I have ever seen. Using a Lateral Drop like that is really hard to do.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

nazzac said:


> Bisping said it best
> 
> "Fail Sonnen has failed at politics, failed at real estate, failed at being a crook in real estate because he got caught, failed as a middleweight title challenger"


True. Probably the most sensible words to have come out of Bisping's mouth.

Bisping is a bellend too though. Possibly a bigger bellend than Chael. At least Chael is entertaining.


----------



## Liam Miller

Have no idea why maia seemed to change his style later on at 185, maybe he just wanted to strike or Nate flatout took his soul.

^Both Bisping and chael are very cool guys, just like to hype and talk shit in very different ways, bisping is cocky and arrogant towards other fighters during the build up and can be a complete tool (rivera fight)


----------



## nazzac

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> True. Probably the most sensible words to have come out of Bisping's mouth.
> 
> Bisping is a bellend too though. Possibly a bigger bellend than Chael. At least Chael is entertaining.


Bisping is a massive bellend and i don't like him, but sometimes the stuff that comes out of his mouth makes me laugh, and he beat Chael in the trash talking department too


----------



## Walls

He was one dimensional and wanted to improve his striking. What he should have done was work on it a little bit to close the distance, grab a hold of guys and then rape them on the ground. It's what he's good at.


----------



## Ray

Vitor Belfort vs. Alan Belcher official for UFC Rio (153)

Aldo vs. Punching Bag
Texeira vs. Rampage
Belcher vs. Belfort

Card looks fantastic (Y)


----------



## Walls

In theory. Lets see who actually makes it to Brazil.


----------



## nazzac

Belcher vs Belfort won't happen. There will be an injury


----------



## BDFW

Belcher/Belfort is one hell of a fight if they can both stay healthy. Weidman should be the next contender for Silva with Boetsch, Belcher and Bisping (if the latter two can win their next fight) in the group of contenders. It'll be interesting to see who Boetsch gets next, maybe Sonnen?


----------



## Ray

nazzac said:


> Belcher vs Belfort won't happen. There will be an injury


Good to see you're staying optimistic.


----------



## nazzac

psx71 said:


> Good to see you're staying optimistic.


The way this year is going, i wouldn't be suprised.

Look, another injury. Palhares out of the Okami fight


----------



## Ray

nazzac said:


> The way this year is going, i wouldn't be suprised.
> 
> Look, another injury. Palhares out of the Okami fight


True, but one shouldn't set the future by seeing the past. 

Fuck I'm really tired. Look at me. Spewing fake philosophy bullshit. 

Anyway, I'm hoping no more injuries happen. Pallhares is a bummer, but seeing Okami fight is still good. 150-154 look like great cards, and hopefully injuries won't affect them too bad.


----------



## -Mystery-

So Mir is gonna be Cormier's last Strikeforce opponent


----------



## Ray

I like that fight. Cormier recently got a strong win over over Barnett, and you can never count out Mir no matter what. Should be interesting. Cormier by 2nd round T/KO I think.


----------



## BDFW

Love Mir facing Cormeir, Cormier is on a roll and Mir is always a dangerous opponent. Interesting to see if Cormier will try to take Mir down, where Mir is most dangerous. I can see this staying on the feet and Cormier winning via decision.


----------



## Walls

I bet Frank is getting a nice pay day for this. It will cushion the fact that Cormier is going to light him up.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> His piss taking of Rashad on TUF (Especially the 'Im gonna treat you like a sucka' spiel and the impression of Rashad's knockout from Lyoto) was fucking hilarious.


"come lick on me then! aHUH HUH HUH"

The trash talking that whole series was hilarious.
I still like to quote Rashad talking about Wandy knocking out Page whenever a brutal fight happens:

"man, I was _home_ and I called the po-lice!, I witnessed an assault, somebody just got _murdered_!".


----------



## Ray

UFC 149 draws 235k buys apparently. 

I think that's actually a pretty good buyrate considering the card. The only big name familiar to most people was Faber. For an Interim BW title fight with a really weak under card, that's great.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> "come lick on me then! aHUH HUH HUH"
> 
> The trash talking that whole series was hilarious.
> I still like to quote Rashad talking about Wandy knocking out Page whenever a brutal fight happens:
> 
> "man, I was _home_ and I called the po-lice!, I witnessed an assault, somebody just got _murdered_!".


Just came across this on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=7ofNr350Cdw

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Duke Silver

Rampage/Helwani are great together. The walking interview they did on the streets of Tokyo is probably one of the most entertaining MMA interviews I've ever seen.


----------



## BDFW

:KG2


----------



## Walls

lol hockey


----------



## Myers

Walls! go make your pick in the UFC fantasy thread!


----------



## Rush

i agree with myers


----------



## Myers

Has anyone PM'ed that fucker yet?


----------



## Rush

he went, its rockheads pick i believe


----------



## Noel

Not going to lie, I'm jealous of the fantasy MMA. If someone becomes inactive or drops out I'll happily step in!


----------



## Walls

The one night I'm not on and I get yelled at on here, figures.


Tim Sylvia just posted on the UG and he seems a little dumbfounded on why the UFC went with Mir over him. Got to love that fighter mentality.


----------



## Noel

Aside from fighting JDS or Cain, I think Mir or Overeem are the only steps up for Cormier. Since JDS/Cain is pencilled and Overeem is out for obvious reasons, I honestly think Zuffa made the perfect fight for Cormier.


----------



## Noel

Oh and apparently Nick Diaz is announcing the next step of his career in a press conference today.


----------



## Myers

“After my last fight I bought one, I have no clue how to work it nor have any intention of chatting on here with you whores.”


----------



## Ray

http://link.brightcove.com/services...8neTiu2V3RNN9cU_M67_q36be&bctid=1757793535001


----------



## Walls

So apparently Nick Diaz is taking the NSAC to court and he wants Anderson Silva :lmao


He's fucked on both ends there.


----------



## Kun10

Yeah that's pretty fucked up. Loses to Condit for the interim belt then wants to fight Anderson Silva?

It does however back up my point that Diaz fanboys are fucking nuts. I've already read people saying Silva is scared and will try and back out with excuses. Anderson tools him.


----------



## Walls

I love Nick but Anderson destroys him.


----------



## nazzac

Anderson will tool Nick. Nick will push forward and Anderson will just counter him for fun. Anderson should fight GSP, Jones or Weidman. Jones is not going to happen i'm affraid, and GSP is booked. That only leaves Weidman


----------



## Walls

And Anderson destroys him as well. Only person with a legit shot is Jones and Anderson doesn't want that fight because he knows there is a good chance he'll lose.


----------



## nazzac

Weidman is good. He also seems like a smart guy, so he won't be naive and stand with Silva. Think of the problems Chael gave Anderson. Weidman can cause simular problems, but there is a difference. Weidman is a far better submission artist than Chael.


----------



## Walls

I'm a better sub artist than Chael is, nothing new. Weidman isn't as good of a wrestler as Chael is though and Anderson proved he can stuff that shit now. Weidman is fucked.


----------



## Rush

walls, make your pick son. 

_____________

really wish Lombard has just fucked up Boetsch. Fight with Anderson would've been an easy sell.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I'm a better sub artist than Chael is, nothing new. Weidman isn't as good of a wrestler as Chael is though and Anderson proved he can stuff that shit now. Weidman is fucked.


Sonnen is a more powerfull wrestler. Weidman is a more technical wrestler. If Weidman can get it to the ground, i don't see Anderson subbing him, so he's got a chance if he can. Weather or not he will is a different matter.

Jones is a nightmare for Anderson though.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Nick Diaz vs. Anderson Silva.. Meh.


----------



## Noel

Anyone read Mike Dolce's book? I just purchased it because I was debating a fresh food only diet after hearing him on Joe Rogan's podcast and finally caved in to purchase the eBook. Not really interested in the body building or cardio stuff though I have taken a glance to see his plans. Just wondering if anyone else has tried his diet or even the exercise plans and how it went?

Heard mixed opinions that it's mostly obvious stuff in general, but as someone who never really experiments and is a bit of a dummy in the kitchen, the way the recipes and shopping list is laid out is kind of perfect.


----------



## Ray

Why would you pay for something you can find for free all over the internet? If you want a fresh food diet, then I would recommend Google. I wouldn't buy it, but if you think it'll help, then go ahead.

The advantage of getting the book is that everything laid out nicely and organized for you to read, whereas in the internet, you'll have to do some research and make sure what you're reading is true. If you don't want to go through that hassle, then you can go ahead and buy the book.


----------



## Noel

90% of my eBooks are pirated but hey, it was £3 and Mike Dolce's a cool as fuck guy so I had no issues with laying down the cash.


----------



## Ray

:lmao


----------



## Walls

:lmao

I would love to see Hardy in an mma fight. Both of them, really.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Perhaps it could be a tag team MMA fight. The Hardy's v the Diaz brothers.


----------



## Ray

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Perhaps it could be a tag team MMA fight. The Hardy's v the Diaz brothers.


----------



## Walls

Fuck, I would love to see Nick Diaz back Jeff Hardy into the cage while shouting "WHAT, MOTHER FUCKER! WHAT?! STOCKON BITCH!" as he bitch slaps him and just completely uncorks on that fuck face.


----------



## ogorodnikov

i still haven't recovered from how bad UFC 149 was. i seriously don't think Yves Lavigne cares anymore, just goes through the motions and does just enough to try and put on an illusion that he isn't totally fucking incompetent.

during Silva/Sonnen 2: WORK! COME ON! WORK! WORK HARDER! I'LL STAND IT UP! BOTH OF YOU WORK!

even though Sonnen was working the entire fucking time. then during Kongo/Jordan he doesn't break them up a single time with all that fucking wall and stall. seriously, Frank Mir took Kongo's soul. sad to see what he's become.


----------



## Rush

^ kongo/jordan happened first and it wouldn't surprise me if he got a rocketing after that.


----------



## Noel

Roy Nelson was banned from bringing Kurt Angle on as a coach for TUF 16, along with King Mo and Victor Conte. He has however confirmed that (wait for it, it's quite a list) Royce Gracie, James Johnson, Jeff Mayweather, George St-Pierre, Nick Diaz, Nate Diaz, Rashad Evans, Forrest Griffin, Chael Sonnen, Jake Shields, Gilbert Melendez, Martin Kampmann, Amir Sadollah, Mike Pyle, Gray Maynard, Ron Frazier, Anthony Brown have all been contacted to coach.

http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012...gle-and-conte-not-allowed-to-appear-on-tuf-16


----------



## Stormbringer

Would have been nice to see what Angle had to say to the rookies. I think if MMA was where it is today, Kurt would be a champion somewhere.


----------



## Walls

Angle *could* have been a beast in MMA if that's what he focused on after the Olympics instead of wrestling. But you could say that for a lot of guys.


----------



## Noel

Didn't Dana offer him a spot on TUF 10 but he failed the medical but tried to say he turned it down because he wanted to walk onto a PPV?

EDIT: Yeah, he failed the medicals.


----------



## Rated R™

Daniel Cormier vs Frank Mir in Strikeforce.

What is Frank thinking after getting KO'd just 2 months ago, I don't like his chances at all.


----------



## Rush

:kobe

1. You realise there's no date set for that match?
2. The card is meant to be in October which is 4-5 months after his last fight, aka plenty of time between fights
3. You realise a ton of fighters have fights quicker that that
4. Even with all the preparation in the world, Cormier is still going to knock Mir the fuck out


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Walls said:


> Fuck, I would love to see Nick Diaz back Jeff Hardy into the cage while shouting "WHAT, MOTHER FUCKER! WHAT?! STOCKON BITCH!" as he bitch slaps him and just completely uncorks on that fuck face.


Problem is those waste of space Hardy bitches would be fucking wasted when they get into the Octagon that the bitchslap would probably be enough to knock them out. :lol


----------



## Noel

Dana just dropped a pretty big bombshell. Winner of Rua/Vera gets the next shot at the 205 belt, time for Rua to sort Vera out then get man handled by Bones again.


----------



## Duke Silver

Que up Jones/Shogun 2. Dana just announced that Shogun/Vera is now a No.1 Contender fight.

I don't want to see Shogun get molested again.


----------



## Noel

If Jones beats Hendo, which I have no doubt he will, he must become the most confident man on the planet. He knows that he'd either be fighting one guy who's face he literally broke, or the guy he bested in every area of the cage before KOing him.


----------



## nazzac

So Shogun beats Vera and gets a shot. That is bullshit people. I'd rather it be given to Machida vs Bader winner.


----------



## T3H~L3X

LMAO I never thought I'd say this but GO VERA... that would be hilarious to see Vera go from a 3 fight losing streak(4 if you count the Silva fight that was made a no contest) and cut from the roster to number one contender. That'd be great. VERA for the upset... lets go Vera. What was Dana smoking? The shot should go to the winner of Bader/Machida or even Gustafsson. Has a title shot ever been granted to the winner of a fight where both guys are coming off a lose?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

As much as I want to see Lyoto get another shot, I think Gustafsson should be next in line quite frankly. Perhaps the winner of Lyoto Bader could be next in line after Jones/Hendo v Gustafsson has happened. 

Vera getting a title shot would be a joke. But I think Shogun will annihilate him anyway so its a moot point.


----------



## Myers

Ha! Good thing I have Jon Jones on my fantasy team. Maybe Dana knows something, maybe Jones is moving up after his fight with Hendo. I highly doubt it though.


----------



## Ray

Machida is the only guy who has a legit chance of beating Jones at LHW. He won Round 1 on the feet, and yeah, he got raped and put to sleep in Round 2, but I still have this feeling that Machida can knock him out. I would pick Jones in a heartbeat in second match up, and not saying that Machida can beat him, but he does present the best match up against him as shown in the first round of their first fight.

In any case, Machida vs. Jones 2 intrigues me more then Jones killing guys like Rampage, Rashad, Shogun, and Vera again. 

This is coming from a huge Jones mark, and a guy who thinks Machida is overrated. I really want to see Jones/Machida 2 for some reason.


----------



## Noel

I agree, I think Machida has the best chance of beating Jones out of everyone at 205. Man, what does it say when the man who has the best chance at beating the champ has already been choked out by a _standing_ guillotine? Wish Anderson would jump up to 205 again but it looks like his camp is more down for going to 170.


----------



## Walls

Either of them getting a shot if they win is ridiculous, in my opinion. Shogun got raped by Jones, beat a not there Griffin and then lost against Hendo. Hendo & Shogun had one of the greatest fights of all time but that doesn`t mean that if you beat Brandon fucking Vera next you get a title shot where you`re going to get raped again anyway. And Vera has no claim to a title shot and beating Shogun doesn`t warrant one. Bader has more claim if he beats Machida than either of those two. Jones raped all 3 of them though, not like it matters. Gus is getting fucked though. I think if Vera wins he should fight Gus for new number one contender.


----------



## Ray

Dana tweeted that Gus is going to get a big name for his next fight. Maybe Evans?


----------



## Rated R™

Yeah, I'm thinking Evans too.


----------



## Ray

150 looks great, 151 looks meh but still excited for Hendo/Jones, 152 looks fucking amazing, and now 153 looks awesome. Erick Silva/Jon Fitch is confirmed for 153 in Brazil apparently.

Aldo vs. Koch
Texiera vs. Rampage
Belfort vs. Belcher
Fitch vs. Silva
Possible Big Nog fight

I quite hope that no injuries ruin the next couple cards.


----------



## nazzac

Erick Silva, please knock Jon Fitch out. I can actually see Fitch getting cut if he losses


----------



## Liam Miller

Hope Silva wrecks fitch, 153 is looking fantastic.


----------



## Rush

Fitch won't get cut, and he's not going to get KO'd by Silva. Sub'd maybe, knocked out i don't think so.


----------



## nazzac

Dana doesn't like Fitch, so him cutting Fitch for 2 straight losses won't suprise me.

I hope Silva KO's Fitch. It's unlikely though. Fitch will probabaly grind out a decision


----------



## Ray

Dana has said mutilple times openly that the cure for insomnia is watching a Jon Fitch fight. He really does not like him :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

Dana clarified who gets Jones next by saying whoever wins more impressively out of Vera/Shogun and Machida/Bader gets the title shot.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

-Mystery- said:


> Dana clarified who gets Jones next by saying whoever wins more impressively out of Vera/Shogun and Machida/Bader gets the title shot.


lol. inb4 Vera KO's Shogun in brutal fashion


----------



## Myers

I think it' hilarious that all four of them got humbled by Jones and yet they are so willing to give any of them a second shot. I honestly think they should give it to Glover Texiera if he beats Rampage, sure he's new, but at least it's someone new that hasn't got their ass beat by Jones yet.


----------



## Ray

I'd like to see Gustafson vs. Jones eventually as well.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Myers said:


> I think it' hilarious that all four of them got humbled by Jones and yet they are so willing to give any of them a second shot. I honestly think they should give it to Glover Texiera if he beats Rampage, sure he's new, but at least it's someone new that hasn't got their ass beat by Jones yet.


Maybe if Rampage shows up to fight and looks motivated I would be on board with this (I also don't think Glover beats Rampage if this is the case). If Rampage shows up and is going through the motions like he has been lately and Glover beats him who cares? That's just a name and a shell of a man. Glover wouldn't have earned shit IMO. 

Shogun will get the shot IMO. Take Glover and match him up with the winner of Machida/Bader. 

I really hope Rampage shows up in shape, healthy, and ready to fight and derails this Glover hype before leaving the UFC


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

psx71 said:


> I'd like to see Gustafson vs. Jones eventually as well.


This fight is inevitable IMO because of the way Dana protects Gus. If they weren't coddling Gus so much he would have been matched up with Shogun, Rashad, or Machida by now.


----------



## Ray

Yeah. Gus still needs a big win though. And that's a gamble for Dana if they pair him up with a Top 5 guy like Machida or Shogun or Rashad, because if Gus doesn't win, he probably won't get that title shot and we'll end up with Jones/Whoever 2.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Gus can't get a big win when they are scared to match him up with someone big lol


----------



## Ray

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Gus can't get a big win when they are scared to match him up with someone big lol


Yeah. Hahaha, and that's why I said it was a gamble for Dana to pair him up.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'm surprised they didn't give Gus Rampage. It would be a big name win, but not as dangerous as fighting Shogun or Machida.


----------



## Noel

Not sure if anyone's mentioned it but Dana has now come out and set that either of the LHW fight winners could get the shot at Bones/Hendo. It's down to who has the more impressive win basically.


----------



## Ray

I want to see Bane vs. Jones. I think only he stands a good chance to beat him. 


Fuck me. Just watched TDKR yesterday and I still haven't gotten over how awesome it is.


----------



## Ray

> *Featherweight Championship: *José Aldo vs. Erik Koch
> 
> *Light Heavyweight Bout:* Glover Teixeira vs. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
> 
> *Middleweight Bout: *Vitor Belfort vs. Alan Belcher
> 
> *Welterweight Bout: *Erick Silva vs. Jon Fitch
> 
> *Welterweight Bout: *Demian Maia vs. Rick Story


Maia/Story added to UFC Rio 3 (153). Holy fuck is that an insane card.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

psx71 said:


> I want to see Bane vs. Jones. I think only he stands a good chance to beat him.
> 
> 
> Fuck me. Just watched TDKR yesterday and I still haven't gotten over how awesome it is.



Do you think after Bane has just destroyed Bones he will squat down next to him and say 'when the Octagon lies in ashes, you have my permission to fuck off'.


----------



## Ray

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Do you think after Bane has just destroyed Bones he will squat down next to him and say 'when the Octagon lies in ashes, you have my permission to fuck off'.


I don't know. Bones does have the reach advantage over Bane even though Bane has the strength advantage. 

I think Bane might be on steroids.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

psx71 said:


> I don't know. Bones does have the reach advantage over Bane even though Bane has the strength advantage.
> 
> I think Bane might be on steroids.


Jones reach wont mean shit as most of his punches will just bounce off Bane's mask and not faze him at all. If anything it will hurt Bones more to throw a punch then it will Bane. Bane's takedown offense is awesome too.

Steroids or no steroids, Bones has no chance:no:


----------



## Walls

Bane's Guillotine must be sick. I'd roll with him, though. Just to hear him talk in person. Plus, I have technique over his strength, I should be ok....right?


Tito is on the Rogan podcast right now, for anyone interested.


----------



## Ray

Walls said:


> Bane's Guillotine must be sick. I'd roll with him, though. Just to hear him talk in person. Plus, I have technique over his strength, I should be ok....right?
> 
> 
> Tito is on the Rogan podcast right now, for anyone interested.


I'm not so sure I want to hear him moan about his 50% removed meniscus for an hour.


----------



## Walls

It was actually good and they talked about people being sick of hearing about his injuries as well, very honest podcast. That Tito is hard to dislike, he seems like a really cool guy. It's just when going into a fight he always says he's injury free and then loses and lists a laundry list of injuries that I get annoyed with him. I was genuinely happy for him when he beat Bader.


----------



## McQueen

Did I really just read a nerdy exchange about Jones fighting a comic book character? :kobe


----------



## Myers

Walls go make your pick


----------



## Walls

Jesus H Christ, every time I log on here I get bitched at by either you or Rush :lmao


----------



## McQueen

Stop bitching and go make your fucking pick Walls.


----------



## Walls

I will Front Kick you in the face.


----------



## McQueen

I'll break both your arthritic hands first.


----------



## Myers

Walls...you know what to do ! :lmao


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> I'll break both your arthritic hands first.


lol with the amount of pills and vitamins I take, my bones are probably stronger than yours, old man. I'll take you down into the water where you can't swim, my friend 


And fuck you, Myers :lmao


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

As long as someone utilises a flying heel lock in this fight and makes the other guy tap, I will be happy.


----------



## Walls

Fuck a flying heel hook, I'll do a front flip, land on his shoulders, pull guard and lock on a Triangle. I swear to the God I believe in that I could pull it off.


----------



## McQueen

I can swim just fine. What are you trying to get at?


----------



## Walls

lol it's a Brazilian thing. I've heard a bunch of Brazilian black belts talk about BJJ and say shit like "I take you into the waters mah friend, deep where you can't sweeeem. I'm a shark who can breathe and I will take you under" :lmao

It's not nearly as funny or impressive if you can't hear the broken English and thick Brazilian accent that goes with it.


----------



## McQueen

I see.


----------



## Walls

Yes.


----------



## McQueen

Walls did you fucking pick yet? We're all waiting on you.


----------



## Myers

Yeah he did, at least he didn't back out saying he didn't have time just to be on here as much as the rest of us 8*D


----------



## McQueen

If thats a dig at me I don't care.


----------



## Walls

You appear to be a bit snippy today.


----------



## McQueen

Eh, i've been pretty pissy lately. Things are pretty shit for me right now.


----------



## Walls

I feel ya homey. Things are fucking shit here until about the 20th.


----------



## Rush

hey walls, make your pick :jordan2

got ufc 3 yesterday, like it way more than the other 2. the submission system is better and its pretty cool kneeing, stomping and soccer kicking blokes in PRIDE.


----------



## Walls

UFC 3 is fucking awesome. And I'm on it, you naggy bitch.


----------



## Myers

I enjoyed UFC 3, I should get back into it.

Walls it's your pick.


----------



## nazzac

My UFC 3 got a lazer scratch 

I agree that it's better than the other 2. It's a shame though that some fighters like Ellenberger are missing


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Anyone attending UFC On Fox 4 this Saturday? Can't wait. Seems the UFC only comes to LA only ever three years. Tickets were a bit pricey but well worth it.


----------



## Ray

Nope. Not in LA. The only card I ever got that was close to me was 149 and I didn't go on purpose. 


Have fun though. It's looking to be a fucking fantastic card. How much were the tickets and which section did you get seats in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Walls

Lucky you, I wish I could go. I was planning on going to the UFC in Toronto but financially it just wasn't in the cards, tickets are ridiculously expensive and I live like 3 hours away from Toronto and don't have a car, so I'd have to pay to get there and I'd have to stay over night, would have ended up costing me like 2 grand, so fuck that. Which sucks, because I was looking forward to marking for my fellow countryman Captain Canada Jr. as he beats the fuck out of BJ in person but oh well.


----------



## Liam Miller

Saturday's show should be good, hopefully it's great after the 149 debacle.


----------



## Ray

As much of a Jones mark I am, I would love to see Hendo win the title against Jones at 151, Shogun completely killing Vera leading to Shogun/Hendo II on a Fox card.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

psx71 said:


> Nope. Not in LA. The only card I ever got that was close to me was 149 and I didn't go on purpose.
> 
> 
> Have fun though. It's looking to be a fucking fantastic card. How much were the tickets and which section did you get seats in if you don't mind me asking?


Each $104 and row 12. Bought one for me and my dad as a father's day/birthday gift). This will be my second MMA event I attend. First one I attended was Afflicion: Banned. I was unemployed, broke, and had just finished high schiik during that time so I got the shittiest seats possible. Hopefully this event doesn't disappoint. The last three fox events were really mediocre (especially UFC on Fox 2). I've got Shogun by TKO r1 and Machida by decision.


----------



## Ray

PuroresuPride18 said:


> Each $104 and row 12. Bought one for me and my dad as a father's day/birthday gift). This will be my second MMA event I attend. First one I attended was Afflicion: Banned. I was unemployed, broke, and had just finished high schiik during that time so I got the shittiest seats possible. Hopefully this event doesn't disappoint. The last three fox events were really mediocre (especially UFC on Fox 2). I've got Shogun by TKO r1 and Machida by decision.


Row 12? That sounds pretty good for the price I guess. 

I hope it's good for you're sake too. UFC events rarely disappoint, and based on potential, you seem to be in for a night of knockouts.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

psx71 said:


> Row 12? That sounds pretty good for the price I guess.
> 
> I hope it's good for you're sake too. UFC events rarely disappoint, and based on potential, you seem to be in for a night of knockouts.


Thanks and I hope so too . Will definitely post up pics and maybe some video (although not likely, just due to the fact I only have 1 gig on my iphone left) after the event.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Enjoy man, I haven't attended a big mma event since UFC 93!!,and thats unlikely to change any time soon.


----------



## Ray

Holy crap. Odds for Rampage vs. Texiera are Texeira going in as the favorite at -170 and Rampage at +140. I'm actually considering betting on Rampage for this one.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Dont bother wasting your money. Rampage cant wait to get out of the UFC and will probably just phone it in against Glover.

What you said about Hendo beating Jones and setting up Shogun v Hendo II sounds awesome. Just hope it plays out like that.


----------



## Ray

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Dont bother wasting your money. Rampage cant wait to get out of the UFC and will probably just phone it in against Glover.
> 
> What you said about Hendo beating Jones and setting up Shogun v Hendo II sounds awesome. Just hope it plays out like that.


I hope not. I like Rampage and the guys dangerous when he's motivated. I was so disappointed when he came in overweight against Bader and put on the performance he did that night.

In other news, Matt Hamill is coming out of retirement. Jones better watch out. Hamill does have a "victory" over him :lmao


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

True. A motivated Rampage is dangerous and a beast. Just a damn shame we haven't seen that guy for a while and probably wont again.

Seems inevitable that Jones will cross paths with Hamill again if Hamill is coming back. Probably after he has beaten everyone else in the LHW division and there is no one left to fight:jordan2


----------



## McQueen

Hamill will never hear Jones coming.

Too soon?


----------



## NBKiller

If only Rampage/Sonnen was Rampage's last fight. He most likely would have been motivated for it. 

Hope Chael's next fight is Rashad at catchweight if Chael's moving up and Rashad down. Build-up would be awesome.


----------



## Walls

McQueen said:


> Hamill will never hear Jones coming.
> 
> Too soon?



Not too soon, it just wasn't funny 


I watched a Q & A with Hendo today and had to laugh at all the people kissing his ass and saying he is going to knock out Jones. Not a fucking chance, Jones is going to rape him.


----------



## McQueen

Hurts my feelings man.


----------



## Ray

I swear to fuck if Jones beats Hendo, we're going to get fights like Jones vs. Joey Beltron for main-events very soon.


----------



## Walls

Hendo has no chance. I don't normally like saying stuff like that but I 100% believe it to be true in this case.


----------



## Lm2

Walls said:


> Hendo has no chance. I don't normally like saying stuff like that but I 100% believe it to be true in this case.


i don't know man, its mma you never really i know, he could land that H-bomb and KO him clean, he got rocked by rashad. But it will be hard for hendo


----------



## Walls

lol Rashad never rocked him at all. Machida landed a way harder shot on Jones than Rashad did and he reacted fine. Hendo gets taken down and smashed or submitted.


----------



## Lm2

Walls said:


> lol Rashad never rocked him at all. Machida landed a way harder shot on Jones than Rashad did and he reacted fine. Hendo gets taken down and smashed or submitted.


he did get rocked, or it hurt him. Hendo will be looking for the TD Defense tho, i think if he stuffs jones take downs jones is in for a big hurting.


----------



## Ray

Jones brings something new to the table every fight. And it's scary how much his striking has progressed in just a year and a half. He's an outstanding wrestler obviously, and has deadly submissions that he modifies to his need. 

As shown by the Rashad and Machida fights, he can take a clean hit to the face and still keep on going strong without reacting much. It's hard to see any holes in his game. Then again, people said that about Evans, Machida, and Velasquez as well. He's not unbeatable, he's just extremely hard to beat.

I think what that main thing that fighters find hard to deal with is the reach more then anything against Jones. It's easy to critique someone fighting Jones, but in actuality, there's this giant ass person in front of you who if you do anything wrong or take a risk will drop you in a second. 

There's the threat of the takedown which Rampage talked about, there's the unorthodox striking where you don't know what shit comes from where. Having all of that to deal with in your mind while this guy is trying to elbow you in the face can really get to you.


----------



## Myers

Walls, go make your pick. We are almost done!


----------



## Walls

legendmaker2 said:


> *he did get rocked, or it hurt him*. Hendo will be looking for the TD Defense tho, i think if he stuffs jones take downs jones is in for a big hurting.


It did neither, I re-watched Jones/Rashad to see if it did (Plus, I only watched it once before and wanted to watch it again) and Jones was fine the entire fight. Rashad was too busy standing on the outside and getting clipped and/or playing little hand games with Jones and eating elbows as a result. 

Hendo won't stuff his takedowns. Jones will clinch, put him on his back and reign down elbows, Hendo will get to his knees, Jones will choke him. Hendo is all kinds of fucked.


----------



## Ray

I really don't believe that some people say that Jones is only THAT good because of his reach. It's ridiculous. It's one thing to have the reach. It's another to utilize it so tremendously. Otherwise, Cheick Kongo would have been dominant too with his 82" reach.

I'd say 90% of it is because he's just THAT good, and 10% is because of the reach.


----------



## Walls

Jones is just one of those freaks like Anderson is. I genuinely think Jones is Anderson's successor in terms of talent but I also think Jones will end up being better than Anderson by quite a lot.

Jones also makes me feel like I need to do more with my life, lol I'm a year older than him, yet this motherfucker is in the cage with guys like Rampage and Machida and choking the shit out of them.


----------



## Ray

Jones is virtually unbeaten. No one has even come close to beating him, and he's never been in major trouble ever in a fight. I already count him better then Anderson. If Jones vs. Anderson happens, I would pick Jones in a heartbeat.


----------



## Walls

I wouldn't go that far but he's close. I would pick Jones as well, no brainer.


----------



## Myers

I don't know, Jones doesn't have the greatest shot, his takedowns are better from the clinch. He is not beating Anderson on the feet. Silva would get his footwork down halfway through the first round like he always does. I think against a guy like Silva his long reach could be detrimental.

Walls, it's your pick again


----------



## Ray

Silva has beaten Sonnen, Belfort, Henderson as the guys who were the upper echelon of the division at their respective times and were considered legit contenders to beat him.

Jones has beaten Shogun, Rampage, Machida, Rashad and highly likley Henderson. And beat them pretty easy, although Silva has too most of his as well. 

I don't know. Depends the way you look at it. I personally think Jones has beaten tougher opponents at their best but that doesn't mean that Silva's opponents were cake-walks either. You could make a case for either.


----------



## Walls

Anderson is still above Jones, in my opinion but I have Jones at #2.


----------



## nazzac

The scary thing about Jones, is that he's only 24. You are looking at another 3-4 years until his peak years.

On his reach. It's good having the reach, but you also got to learn how to use it. Jones knows how to use his reach. Like mentioned above, if it was just down to reach, Stefan Struve would be HW champion.

As for Anderson and Jones. Anderson is above Jones because of what Anderson has done. The records that Anderson has broken and what not. but i think, that Jones will over-take Anderson, perhaps break his records


----------



## Ray

Whether Jones overtakes it or not, Anderson's already a living legend in MMA right now. 

It feels weird honestly. I'm watching Anderson Silva right now, and then 20-30 years from now if MMA becomes this international phenomenon, I will be able to say that I saw guys like Jones and Anderson. Like how people talk about how they saw Ali as the greatest boxer or the Beatles as the greatest band back in their respective era's. 

Unless UFC goes out of business somehow. Which would suck.


----------



## jaw2929

I don't think the UFC has to worry about ever going outta business. I'm quite confident in that.


----------



## Ray

jaw2929 said:


> I don't think the UFC has to worry about ever going outta business. I'm quite confident in that.


Naah. I'm just messin'


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Right now it is Anderson over Jones for me in terms of achievements. However Jones has a lot of time on his side and that is a huge advantage. Eventually IMO he will eclipse Anderson as he is very young and no where near his peak yet either which is scary, but if they were to go toe to toe right now, I would have to give the edge to Anderson. 

As for the debate re Hendo v Jones, all Hendo really has a is puncher's chance. I don't fancy his chances but if he catches Jones clean with an H-bomb and Jones withstands it, I will be mightily impressed. Hopefully though Jones will go down and out if he eats a heavy H-bomb and Hendo will have at least one UFC title to his name in his career.

Hope Machida takes care of Darth tomorrow and gets a much needed win. Come on Dragon!!


----------



## Ray

This totally should have been the poster for UFC on FOX 4 :lmao


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Machida looks like he is fucking dead on his picture. 

That guillotine choke was fucking horrific clearly.


----------



## Duke Silver

Metro PCS Move of the Fight: eye poke


----------



## Myers

:lmao The doctor didn't even attempt to assess the situation, the fat fuck just waddled in "If he can't see stop the fight" and waddled back out.


----------



## Zen




----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Swick put homeboy to sleep


----------



## CGS

Ouch perfectly connected punch from Swick


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I am glad Mike Swick is back. Great knockout victory for him. I hope it wins KO of the night.


----------



## Ray

What a fight! Varner/Lauzon is delivering as expected!


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Lauzon vs Varner was great. Fight of the Night so far and Submission of the Night for Lauzon's triangle.


----------



## scrilla

so far this card has been great. machida and bader better not fuck this shit up.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

holy shit what a fight

FOTN for certain. Lauzon is awesome..


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Never try to close the distance against Machida.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ran right into that shot by Lyoto!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Machida vs Henderson UFC 156


----------



## Ray

Good luck Machida. Thing is Jones isn't.Bader. He's not going to rush in like that.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

I'd rather see Machida/Rua III than either guy vs Jones. Let Jones fight Anderson


----------



## scrilla

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I'd rather see Machida/Rua III than either guy vs Jones. Let Jones fight Anderson


foreal. imo Machida should have to avenge his loss(es) to Shogun if he wants a title shot anyway. fuck the whole "impressive" thing. Dana shouldn't let the twitter geeks get to him.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

RR

HNNGGG


----------



## Irish Jet

Excellent fight thus far.


----------



## Ray

What the fuck Shogun....


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Shogun is making Vera look great. Yikes.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Machida looked the most impressive so he should get the next title shot. Agree or disagree?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Vera was game as fuck. Shogun and Machida both looked good. they should fight again


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Shogun vs Machida III for the shot at the title?


----------



## Rush

Shogun did not look good. He was gassed in the 2nd round. His conditioning is awful, he should've murked Vera in a round.

Nah, one of shogun or machida is getting the shot now. They're not going to leave Jones sitting out for longer.


----------



## Stormbringer

I wonder who gets the shot. Bader just ran in and got killed, but Rua wore Vera down and broke him. I think a healthy Rua should get the shot.

I don't think Machida won, I think Bader lost.


----------



## scrilla

lol healthy rua. i hope shogun gets the shot just so people can claim a healthy shogun would have beat jon jones.


----------



## Rush

DX-Superkick said:


> I wonder who gets the shot. Bader just ran in and got killed, but Rua wore Vera down and broke him. I think a healthy Rua should get the shot.
> 
> I don't think Machida won, I think Bader lost.


Vera is awful though. The fact it took Shogun 4 rounds to get the job done is pathetic. He looked awful.


----------



## Stormbringer

scrilla said:


> lol healthy rua. i hope shogun gets the shot just so people can claim a healthy shogun would have beat jon jones.


Oh no, I'm not saying he would win, Jones is untouchable right now.

I truly believe Lyoto has it.


----------



## Rush

Machida gets the title shot. Shogun/Hendo II after he loses? that would be good.


----------



## Ray

What a fucking awesome card. Varner/Lauzon or Vera/Shogun for fight of the night?


----------



## McQueen

Not surprising. That was just a bad match up for Bader no matter what.

Varner/Lauzon IMO.


----------



## Rated R™

How do they decide who gets the next fight? It's like Dana's doing a poll and letting the fans decide, so damn stupid.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

This free UFC FOX card was better than the over $55 UFC PPV card. I hope this FOX card gets a great rating or at least better rating than the last UFC FOX card.


----------



## McQueen

They only said who wins the most impressively gets the title shot a million times tonight RR. Was clearly Machida tonight.


----------



## scrilla

would rather see gustafsson/shogun next.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

UFC on FOX awards in my opinion

Fight of the Night - Lauzon vs Varner
Knockout of the Night - Mike Swick
Submission of the Night - Joe Lauzon


----------



## NBKiller

Smith_Jensen said:


> UFC on FOX awards in my opinion
> 
> Fight of the Night - Lauzon vs Varner
> Knockout of the Night - Mike Swick
> Submission of the Night - Joe Lauzon


That definitely sounds right.

Great event tonight, got rid of the sour taste in my mouth that has lingered since 149. Definitely deserves a good rating.


----------



## Ray

Card of the year thus far, and by far the best FOX card to date. Swick/Johnson was great, Lauzon/Varner was fan-fucking-tastic, Bader/Machida was good with a highlight reel knockout, and Vera/Shogun was an absolute war. 

It's weird how I thought Bader/Machida would be alot more closer then it was, and that Vera/Shogun would be a violent murder on Shoguns part. Turns out the situations were reversed :lmao


----------



## NBKiller

psx71 said:


> Card of the year thus far, and by far the best FOX card to date. Swick/Johnson was great, Lauzon/Varner was fan-fucking-tastic, Bader/Machida was good with a highlight reel knockout, and Vera/Shogun was an absolute war.
> 
> It's weird how I thought Bader/Machida would be alot more closer then it was, and that Vera/Shogun would be a violent murder on Shoguns part. Turns out the situations were reversed :lmao


Same, I had Machida via UD and Shogun via TKO in 2nd round. 

I predicted Lauzon via submission in 1st quickly just before the fight started, so I was half right there.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Were the UFC on FOX 4 prelims good? I didn't watch them as I wasn't home.


----------



## PuroresuPride18

All I can say is WOW, what a fucking event. Will post some pics later on when I upload them. Only disappointment was Davis vs Wagner Prado.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Who should fight Shogun next? Alexander Gustafsson or Rashad Evans?


----------



## Myers

Rory Macdonald out of his fight against BJ Penn  

I guess he got a severe cut in training and needed stitches.


----------



## Ray

FUCK


----------



## Rush

38 stiches and cut to the bone. no contact for a month. That blows hard.


----------



## Ray

And the disintegration of UFC 152 begins...

In other news, Rich Franklin vs. Cung Le is going to headline a Fuel TV event in China in November. War Rich as always.


----------



## scrilla




----------



## Ray

What, were they training with knives? Fuck that cut is deep.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Shogun looked awful against Vera. I think his cardio is definitely an issue as a healthy Shogun would have finished him a lot sooner. 

Reckon Gustaffson needs an established fighter to come up against and I think Shogun fits the bill. I reckon the winner of Gustaffson v Shogun should be next in line for a shot at the winner of Jones/Hendo v Machida. Machida v Shogun III would be off the chart epic!

As for Machida, Yay Dragon!! That was the Machida I wanted to see and he picks up a much needed win and turned out Darth's lights with a highlight reel knockout to boot.

Hmmmm I really wanna see Machida tangle with Hendo for the title. That would be a hell of a fight. But the likelihood is that it will be Jones again. Unfortunately I can't see Dragon beating him unless Bones leaves himself wide open for a knockout (which probably won't happen, he won't make the same mistake Bader did) but hopefully he will run him a lot closer than last time.

Sucks about Rory having to pull out. That cut looks gruesome. Was looking forward to Rory v Penn. Hope it gets rescheduled if Penn can be arsed to fight a rescheduled fight. 

Rich v Cung Le will be awesome.


----------



## NBKiller

Oh come on, what the hell? I was psyched for Rory/Penn.  So is BJ still gonna fight on the card?

I think two fights should be made within four guys: Shogun, Glover, Gustafsson and Forrest. I'd love Shogun/Glover and Shogun/Gustafsson, and I wouldn't mind a Shogun/Forrest rubber match either.


----------



## Rush

NBKiller said:


> Oh come on, what the hell? I was psyched for Rory/Penn.  So is BJ still gonna fight on the card?
> 
> I think two fights should be made within four guys: Shogun, Glover, Gustafsson and Forrest. I'd love *Shogun*/Glover and *Shogun*/Gustafsson, and I wouldn't mind a Shogun/Forrest rubber match either.


Shogun fighting twice? :terry


----------



## NBKiller

Rush said:


> Shogun fighting twice? :terry


Sorry, I meant *or* Gustafsson. 

So Rory wants it at 154, BJ wants it at 153. 153 has a good enough main card IMO, while I think 154 could do with one more main card-calibre fight.


----------



## Walls

Last night was fucking epic, one of the best cards in awhile. Shogun's cardio is fucking atrocious. I read reports all the time that he is surrounded by yes men who don't make him work like he should and it really shows. That being said, I don't think last night proved anything for Vera, I think it hurts him if nothing else. He barely hung in there with a exhausted Shogun for 4 rounds. Had that been anyone else, he would have been stopped a lot sooner. I have to give it to Brandon for heart, but skill wise he just isn't in the top 10.

Considering I hate Ryan Bader, watching him knock himself out like a fucking idiot was glorious. I loved all the hand shit Machida was doing with him and at the end of the first round when Lyoto was walking back to his corner he had this smirk on his face like "I got him, he's fucked". Bader will NEVER be champion. I'm looking forward to Jones/Machida 2 but I still think he is going to lose.

Lauzon is such a bad motherfucker, I love him. The way he takes people's backs is so damn pretty and his sweeps are beautiful too. I'm such a loser, when he first locked on the Triangle I was like yelling instructions at him/the screen on how to finish it, like he wouldn't fucking know anyway :lmao

I like Swick and all but he didn't deserve KO of the night. That should have went to Machida but Swick was coming back and Dana likes him.


----------



## McQueen

I thought Swick's KO was cooler personally but Machida's was awesome too,.


----------



## NBKiller

Swick KO > Machida KO in my opinion. Machida's was great, but Swick hit harder. Nice way to cap off his return with KOTN.

Mike Pyle's got two straight wins, maybe Swick/Pyle next?


----------



## Ray

Brandon was going full Tito mode last night at the post fight press conference :lmao


----------



## Liam Miller

psx71 said:


> Brandon was going full Tito mode last night at the post fight press conference : lmao


I missed that any good quotes you can remember?


----------



## Walls

Really? I usually always watch the post fight presser but didn't last night for some reason, I'll check it out.


----------



## Ray

There wasn't a "quote" per say, but everyone asking questions to Shogun were like "Shogun you obviously didn't perform as well because you're cardio was bad and blah blah blah"

Brandon got pissed that people were saying this and replied by saying stuff life "Drop that shit bro. I almost beat him and he was at his best" and stuff like that. Dana's reaction was hilarious.


----------



## Liam Miller

:lol him thinking shogun was at his best. nobody beats tito though.

"In my prime i could have beat Jones" - Tito Ortiz.


----------



## xxSecondCitySavior

Machida deserves a title shot again. Doubt Bones will be able to beat the Dragon for a second time.


----------



## Jimmy King 09

xxSecondCitySavior said:


> Machida deserves a title shot again. Doubt Bones will be able to beat the Dragon for a second time.


I think he will get qicker this time honestly. I think Machida is a good fighter, but I believe Jones already know how to solve that puzzle. 

As far as last night goes, it was a really good night of fights. The only thing that got me was the two main events were #1 contenders fights and they had guys who have a really shitty record over the last 5 fights. I mean Badar was considered because he beat an unmotivated Rampage, but its like Dana forgot he got school by Tito. Machida was like 1-3 how was he in the running and Shogun was on a two fight losing streak while Vera hadnt won in 3 years. Oh well Jones isnt dropping that belt to any of them anyways.


----------



## PuroresuPride18




----------



## Ray

Those are some GREAT seats for the price. We Canadians get ripped off so bad when it comes to UFC events. Hope you had a good time buddy.


----------



## ogorodnikov




----------



## PuroresuPride18

ogorodnikov said:


>


Everyone went apeshit insane when that happened. Bunch of random boos from just bleed fans and than boom! Machida scores the KO.


----------



## Liam Miller

The booing was quite confusing, most real mma fans know how machida fights so you'd expect a few monets of not much happening and then he jumps in and stirkes and then jumps back out of range.


----------



## Ray

Ladies and Gents, I present to you, THIS:


----------



## NBKiller

Hope Shogun didn't get too gassed while dancing.


----------



## Ray

NBKiller said:


> Hope Shogun didn't get too gassed while dancing.


:lmao


----------



## NBKiller

Apparently Saturday's show drew a near-identical rating to the last FOX card. That sucks. Screw you, Olympics.

Meanwhile, this is the FX 5 card for October 5:



> MAIN CARD (FX)
> Travis Browne vs. Antonio Silva
> Rob Broughton vs. Matt Mitrione
> John Dodson vs. Jussier Formiga
> Josh Neer vs. Justin Edwards
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (FUEL TV)
> Phil Davis vs. Wagner Prado*
> Mike Pierce vs. Aaron Simpson*
> Marcus LeVesseur vs. Carlo Prater
> Louis Gaudinot vs. Darren Uyenoyama
> Diego Nunes vs. Bart Palaszewski
> 
> * - not officially announced


Doesn't look too shabby.


----------



## Ray

Really? Prado/Davis on Prelims again? What the hell.


----------



## nazzac

I also think that Nunes vs Bart deserves to be on the main card


----------



## NBKiller

psx71 said:


> Really? Prado/Davis on Prelims again? What the hell.


I know right?

Davis goes from losing to Rashad via UD in the main event on Fox, to the prelims on Fox, and now he can't get on the main card of an FX event?

unk

Surprising, even when you take away the fact that Davis/Prado ended the way it did.


----------



## Ray

I'm rooting for Prado like I did in the original one. Don't even know why since Phil has more UFC experience and has the pretty big wrestling advantage. Just thinking that Prado knocks him out.


----------



## Ray

Koschek vs. Ellenberger won't happen at UFC 151 due to Koschek having a bulging disc.

Fuck.


----------



## NBKiller

Goddammit. 

I was looking forward to seeing Koscheck getting his ass kicked.

Is Ellenberger staying on the card?


----------



## Rated R™

*Report: Anderson moving down to 170lbs to challenge GSP for WW title.*

http://www.mmamania.com/2012/8/7/32...itle-welterweight-georges-st-pierre-fight-ufc

Silva's a coward, rather than going up a weight division to fight Jones, he goes down a weight division to pick on GSP.


----------



## Ray

Don't know if Jake is staying on the card for sure. I'd like to see him vs Bahadurzada if an opportunity presents itself.

Silva has no interest in fighting Jones, and Jones doesn't either. I do hope it happens one day though. The guy who is 11-0 in the UFC and defeated the likes of Franklin, Sonnen, Griffin, Henderson and Belfort is a coward now?


----------



## NBKiller

I hope that report is true so Anderson can finally relinquish his stranglehold on the MW division and give the other guys a chance. I want Silva/Jones to happen regardless of their unwillingness to do it, but Silva/GSP would still be huge. I'm guessing UFC would want to put it in a Brazilian soccer stadium.


----------



## Rated R™

I shouldn't of called him a coward but anyone knows GSP/Silva isn't going to be anything near Jones/Silva, I forgot about the brotherhood relationship the two had, but still this is not a business about brothers and friends, Silva just pisses me off some times.


----------



## Ray

Rated R™;11858591 said:


> I shouldn't of called him a coward but anyone knows GSP/Silva isn't going to be anything near Jones/Silva, I forgot about the brotherhood relationship the two had, but still this is not a business about brothers and friends, Silva just pisses me off some times.


I'd say the majority of people are still interested in GSP/Silva tbh. Jones is still not as well known to most people as opposed to GSP. And when Jones or Anderson see that 7 figure check that comes up in front of them, I'm sure they will fight each other.

I personally am far more interested in Silva/Jones, but I wouldn't complain if we got GSP/Silva either. Both are great.

Also, the UFC 150 prediction thread is up again. Go make you're picks! I'm going to be the Chris Brown to UFC 150's Rihanna. I'm owning this fucking card.


----------



## Ray

Shit that looks terrible. Feel bad for Prado.


----------



## NBKiller

Phil Davis shows no mercy.

I'll get in on the prediction thing whenever a new one is opened so I can register.


----------



## PartFive

Silva isn't changing weight class. He's focused on building his MW streak so no one can ever beat it.


----------



## NBKiller

If that's the case then damn you, Anderson. How about you challenge yourself instead.

Pretty much just Weidman left for him who poses any kind of challenge. And I want to see how LOLombard does without dem octagon jitters.


----------



## Rush

NBKiller said:


> Phil Davis shows no mercy.
> 
> I'll get in on the prediction thing whenever a new one is opened so I can register.


you can always start in the next event for it if you want


----------



## NBKiller

^ as in UFC 150 or the event after that?

To stay on topic, it sounds like Ellenberger will have a new opponent for 151.


----------



## Rush

as in ufc 150.


----------



## Walls

Assuming it's my pick in the draft thing, haven't been feeling well lately so I haven't been on, I apologize.


----------



## Rated R™

Whatever happened to B.J. Penn? feels like the guy hasn't had a fight in like 2 years.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Lost a UD to Nick Diaz at UFC 137 and then announced his retirement, until Rory McDonald called him out. They were supposed to fight at UFC 152 but it has been cancelled as Rory suffered a nasty looking cut (which is actually on this thread a few pages back)

As for Anderson/GSP, I will agree with the majority view and say that Anderson v Jones would have been a better fight. Still though Anderson v GSP aint too shaby and will probably be the biggest and most anticipated UFC fight of all time. 

Will this depend on GSP v Condit outcome, or will it happen regardless? Does anyone know?


----------



## Rated R™

B.J. came out of retirement just to fight McDonald? was there a feud going on between them for awhile or something?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Not sure. Think BJ implied he was getting the itch to fight again and Rory jumped all over it and started calling him out until BJ announced he was coming back. Might be wrong though. 

I think Rory will destroy him when the fight finally does happen. BJ is clearly past his best.


----------



## Rated R™

I'm pretty shocked, didn't know he had retired, he was like one of the most pouplar fighters couple years ago and than he just went into obscuirty.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

First he initially said that he was planning to retire. It then turned into a hiatus, so was basically a semi-retirement if you will.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Id love to see it as much as anyone but that GSP/Silva report seems like total bullshit and rather large jump to conclusions, a wrestling dirtsheet style report on an MMA site.
"Ed Saores wanted a meeting with Dana, that meeting never happened but this is what it _might_ have been about"???
Georges has a queue of guys to deal with at WW as is anyway.


----------



## Rated R™

I hope it's bull, not really interested in GSP/Silva, would rather have Silva man up and fight Jones, this is a business, Dana will book the match, he don't care whether there both pals or not.


----------



## Rush

No, this is a sport. Anderson has no obligation to move weight classes at all.


----------



## Rated R™

So he'll spend the rest of his career dodging Jones? people will hate him when he retires, and Anderson knows this.

You're right he doesn't have any obligations, but Dana books fights that fans want to see, he's talked a lot of fighters into fan favorite opponents.


----------



## Rush

Anderson is the GOAT, and he fights in a different weight class so he isn't ducking Jones at all. Thats like saying Ben Henderson is ducking GSP, or Jones is ducking JDS. Doesn't work like that, and only morons would hate him for not fighting Jones.


----------



## Rated R™

Let's face it, what Dana wants, Dana gets.


----------



## Rush

:kobe

If Silva doesn't want to fight Jones there isn't a thing Dana or Joe Silva could do.


----------



## Rated R™

Man I lived off the hope Dana would talk Silva into him, you ruined all the little hope I had by saying that!! 

lol I hope Silva changes his mind, he knows the fans are dying to see the fight.


----------



## Rush

Well he could offer an insane amount of money but if Silva doesn't want to jump up weightclasses he isn't contractually obligated to do so. I'd rather see Jones jump up into the heavyweight division. He's a big 205er.


----------



## Rated R™

Let's see what happens with Jones, his future is so bright that he could be bigger than Silva in just 4-5 years, at the age of 30.

I have no doubt he could hold his own at 205, also no doubt he could be the Silva of the division.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> Well he could offer an insane amount of money but if Silva doesn't want to jump up weightclasses he isn't contractually obligated to do so. I'd rather see Jones jump up into the heavyweight division. He's a big 205er.


Jones cuts from around 225. The thing is with Jones though, most of his mass is in his upperbody. His legs are really thin. I'm sure there are LHW's who cut down from more than 225. But Jones has shown interest in moving up to Heavyweight, so we shall see


----------



## Rush

Jones is still going to be adding mass to his frame, he's not going to stay at LHW imo.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> Jones is still going to be adding mass to his frame, he's not going to stay at LHW imo.


Good point.


I would still like to see Jones vs Anderson. Probs not going to happen, but it is the biggest superfight at the moment


----------



## Lm2

jones would get smashed by junior and reem at HW.


----------



## Ray

I really don't know why everyone says Jones is going to do terrible at Heavyweight. He's a innovator. Always finds ways to wins through strategies. He's still going to be intimidating at Heavyweight. Having a size advantage doesn't mean shit when there is a 84.5" reach in front of you.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Oh the possibilities if Jones moves up to HW.....

JDS v Jones
Cain v Jones
Reem v Jones

For some strange reason I would also want to see Cheik Kongo v Jones. 

If he carries on pissing all over the LHW division, he has to think about moving up at some stage surely?


----------



## Liam Miller

He needs to fight Gus before moving up imo and glover if he gets past rampage.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Yeah it was more like if he has more or less beat everyone worth beating in the LHW. Even if the move does happen, probably not looking at it until a couple of years down the line.


----------



## Rush

psx71 said:


> I really don't know why everyone says Jones is going to do terrible at Heavyweight. He's a innovator. Always finds ways to wins through strategies. He's still going to be intimidating at Heavyweight. Having a size advantage doesn't mean shit when there is a 84.5" reach in front of you.


by your logic Stefan Struve must be amazing :kobe

Jones, as of right now, would get monstered by all of the huge heavys. Cain would wrestlefuck him, JDS has such great technical boxing, with a ton of power, and Overeem has outstanding striking and his power would overwhelm Jones. 

I want Jones to move up, only when its becoming difficult to keep cutting the weight and when he does go up i hope he takes his time bulking properly so he's say 230 pounds of muscle, to start with, rather than the BJ Penn style of 'bulking'.


----------



## Ray

Rush said:


> by your logic Stefan Struve must be amazing :kobe
> 
> Jones, as of right now, would get monstered by all of the huge heavys. Cain would wrestlefuck him, JDS has such great technical boxing, with a ton of power, and Overeem has outstanding striking and his power would overwhelm Jones.
> 
> I want Jones to move up, only when its becoming difficult to keep cutting the weight and when he does go up i hope he takes his time bulking properly so he's say 230 pounds of muscle, to start with, rather than the BJ Penn style of 'bulking'.


Are you implying that Struve is as good as Jones? Let me rephrase. The combination of Jones being talented as fuck, the fact that he does shit on the go that's unpredictable, and all that coupled with a giant reach and also that he gets better every time are the reasons that he won't get "monstered" by the heavyweights. 

Like Rashad was supposed to get in and punch him? Like Machida was supposed to counter attack and knock him out? Easier said then done. You say that JDS will technical box and knock him out and that Cain Valesquez will "wrestlefuck" him but all that goes out the window when you're actually in there with him and have to worry about stuff constantly from Jones. You're a mile away from the guy and on top of that he's kicking you and throwing spinning shit outside your rage. Besides that, he's got monster strength and is a great wrestler with a dangerous submission game and clinch game. 

Jones might get over powered right now by 250 pound guys like Overeem, but when it comes to the point where he HAS to fight Heavyweight in a couple years, he'll do fine. He'll have the strength power advantage as everyone else.


----------



## Rush

No, i'm implying that Struve has a longer reach and that you said "Having a size advantage doesn't mean shit when there is a 84.5" reach in front of you." Struve has that reach advantage, doesn't make him good. 

Jones is way undersized to be a chance against the top 3 guys at 265. He's one of my favourite fighters and the dude is the most complete fighter at 205, arguably overall but he'd still get monstered. He has to bulk up properly when he goes up, the top guys in HW are around 265 pounds. Thats a huge difference. Do you think Aldo could beat Anderson Silva? less of a jump there, albeit no reach advantage. Jones has never been hit with the power of a guy like JDS, Overeem or Cain.


----------



## Ray

I've also said a couple pages back that Jones reach has minimal to do with how good he is. My bad though. I should have said that in the original quote. 

It's not that big of a jump for Jones. He weighs around 220-230 already just walking around. When he grows his frame in the future and starts gaining more muscle, he'll be around the same weight as the average Heavyweight. I'm still not admitting that Valesquez or Dos Santos destroy Jones though. Jones utilizes his reach far better then Struve does, and getting into his range is tough as fuck. Not saying Jones would win against them, but it certainly wouldn't be a massacre if they were to fight right now.


----------



## StarJupes

Ring Girl search Contest 

http://www.cagepotato.com/gallery-t...estants/gallery/image/us-open-model-search550










My personal favourite.


----------



## Liam Miller

Erm yes please.


----------



## Ray

MacDonald/Penn is being scheduled for UFC on FOX 5. Don't know if it's going to main-event or co-main. I would say couple that up with a title fight and the next FOX card will be golden. 

Maybe Aldo/Korean Zombie? :mark:


----------



## nazzac

psx71 said:


> MacDonald/Penn is being scheduled for UFC on FOX 5. Don't know if it's going to main-event or co-main. I would say couple that up with a title fight and the next FOX card will be golden.
> 
> Maybe Aldo/Korean Zombie? :mark:


Aldo is facing Koch next, so i don't know if that would happen.

Anyone know anything of Jim Miller? I haven't heard anything of him since his loss to Nate. Perhaps they could book Miller vs Guida for his next fight.


----------



## Walls

I'm down for Miller/Guida so Clay can bounce around like a fucking tard and run into a punch so Jim can choke him unconscious. I'll take that all day.


And Jones would have a problem at HW. Even if he bulked up a fuck ton, he loses his biggest advantage going to HW. He doesn't have a HW's power and if JDS or Overeem or Carwin connected on him, he goes to sleep.


----------



## nazzac

Speaking of Jones, CM Punk tweeted this about Jones...

“Let’s reward more drunk drivers with endorsement deals! #responsibility”


----------



## Walls

Yeah there is a thread about it already, it's funny at how many people in there think Punk legit has a shot in a fight with Jones :lmao

Jones rapes Punk 100% of the time, without question. I said in the thread that only way Punk wins is with a gun.


----------



## Rush

what do you expect from the muppets in the wrestling section? Jones would make Punk his bitch if he wanted.


----------



## nazzac

They are either deluded, never seen Jones fight, or both


----------



## Myers

Yeah well when you are 12, mentally retarded, and never watched a second of MMA in your life, why wouldn't you take CM Punk.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> what do you expect from the muppets in the wrestling section? Jones would make Punk his bitch if he wanted.



Well one guy says Punk only calls out people his size or smaller, so I guess Jones is Punk's size :lmao


----------



## nazzac

I've just give them a little education on Jon Jones. Maybe now they would stop saying all this crap


----------



## scrilla

psx your jones nuthugging is making me want to puke.


----------



## Walls

Jones is one of the few people where nut hugging is not only accepted, it's encouraged.


----------



## Liam Miller

Anyone think Edgar will move to 145 if he loses tomorrow night?


----------



## Walls

Maybe. Not like it will matter, Aldo will murder him. I'm just waiting for Aldo to go to 55, the cut to 45 is hard on him and there are a fuck ton of new match ups that would be amazing for him at 55.

Aldo/Henderson
Aldo/Diaz
Aldo/Maynard
Aldo/Cerrone
Aldo/Miller
etc, etc

He destroys them all but they would still be fun fights.


----------



## Liam Miller

I'd like to see edgar/aldo whether it would be as one sided as people think or not and i agree aswell with aldo moving up some sick fights for him at 155.


----------



## Ray

scrilla said:


> psx your jones nuthugging is making me want to puke.














:cool2


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

For some reason I see Edgar taking a decision tomorrow night. 

As for the Punk v Bones debacle, I like Punk but he wouldn't last 60 seconds against Bones.


----------



## Ray

Edgar gets considerably better in rematches, but I still think Benson takes it by either Submission or Decision. Too strong and well rounded in about everything. 

Edgar's boxing and footwork is fucking awesome to watch though. Can't wait to watch this fight (Y)


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Yeah its gonna be a real barnburner. Some good fights on this card, should be quality.


----------



## Walls

I'm looking forward to Cerrone/Guillard just as much if not a little bit more than Edgar/Henderson.


----------



## nazzac

Walls said:


> I'm looking forward to Cerrone/Guillard just as much if not a little bit more than Edgar/Henderson.


I'm looking forward to that fight too. Both are exciting to watch. Not as much as Bendo vs Edgar though, because Bendo is my 2nd favourite fighter behind Jones. Come on Bendo!!!


----------



## Walls

Melvin missed weight. Hoping he isn't injured or the altitude hasn't effected him at all, I want them both as healthy as can be for tomorrow, really looking forward to that fight. Would be unfortunate if Melvin gassed and that's why Cerrone won. I mean I'd take that, I love Cerrone. He's a bad motherfucker and I love the way he fights and I just love his attitude in general but I'm really hoping to see a tremendous fight tomorrow.


----------



## Ray

Times two. Cowboy is fucking amazing. One of my favorites. Like Melvin as well. Hoping we see an awesome fight tomorrow.


----------



## nazzac

Yeah, i like Cowboy too. I will remember in that fight against Siver...






I find myself saying it everytime Cowboy fights now :lol


----------



## Liam Miller

Dana has confirmed Nate Diaz will get the next shot, i think we all pretty much knew this but it's been confirmed now.


----------



## Ray

Fucking Greg Jackson. That's hilarious :lmao


----------



## Walls

DON-ALD CERR-OOO-NAAYYYYY


----------



## nazzac

Seen as though i'm a sad bastard, i say this everytime i fight with Cerrone on UFC 3. My mates look at me like i'm a right freak :lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

nazzac said:


> Seen as though i'm a sad bastard, i say this everytime i fight with Cerrone on UFC 3. My mates look at me like i'm a right freak :lol


lol I do that too, can never pronounce his name any other way since i saw that.

Looking forward to tonights fights if i can manage to stay awake, always been a Bendo fan and i see this one going the exact same as the last Edgar fight.


----------



## Walls

Mayhem and Dana are having a bit of a Twitter beef:


Jason Mayhem Miller ‏@mayhemmiller
You never begged me to retire @danawhite you must not love me. That's a shame, I love you. Cont..

It's ok. Since you never allowed me to officially retire, I am now a Warrior for Peace and Ultimate Fighter for Justice.

Dana White @danawhite
lol retire Mayhem I'M BEGGIN U!!!

Jason Mayhem Miller ‏@mayhemmiller
Kill yourself @danawhite we are all begging you.

Jason Mayhem Miller @mayhemmiller
I think you misunderstand. I am happier than I have ever been in my life. I put my energy into the wrong efforts, and now my life is shaping up into exactly what I want it to be. Howabout I fight that fight that Tito "ducked" out of but we will do three rounds in @lorenzofertitta's other cage. The one where you get to wear a shirt. I know you are a bit insecure about taking your shirt off now that you have implemented random drug testing-but I think you look great-Love You

Dana White @danawhite
good for u. Then WTF are u bitchin about me not BEGGIN u to retire? Then I respond and now ur fuckin feelings are hurt.

u never won 1 fight in the UFC and ur last 2 showings were embarrassing to say the least.

then u get kicked out MB for the shit u said to that woman now u want to fight me!!? Ya sounds like ur life is going great.

Jason Mayhem Miller ‏@mayhemmiller
Hey @danawhite here is an ancient ancient video you may enjoy.

Not going to post the video he put, it's just him saying if he wasn't an MMA fighter he would be the "Most violent stand up comedian". I really like Mayhem, he's a smart dude and a very good writer, believe it or not. But I love Dana 10X more and Mayhem just looks stupid here.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^was just reading that earlier, quite like Mayhem too but damn he looks an idiot there, how do manage to actually come across as a bigger douch than DFW on twitter?


----------



## Liam Miller

Mayhem is a moron and looked like shit in his last two fights, glad he's gone.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Decent debut for Chico. Pague vs Chico was a decent grappling match.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Wow, quick win for Perez. Did anyone agree with that stoppage by Herb Dean?


----------



## Ray

Good stoppage by Dean. No way could Stone have recovered from that. He was just moving around randomly.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Good performance by Nick Lentz. Japanese fighters are not doing well at all in the UFC.


----------



## Ray

Benson's brother looks EXACTLY like him. Holy.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Despite getting rocked by a knee, Bermudez submits Hayden with standing guillotine. Good fight. 

The prelims are great tonight. I hope the main card is very good.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I hope Donald Cerrone vs Melvin Guillard is a great fight.


----------



## scrilla

if cerrone fights like he did last time it will be crap. if he did fight like he did last time i wouldn't be surprised if guillard found a way to fuck up and lose still.


----------



## Ray

They didn't even have a picture of Henderson posing with the belt at the end of the intro. Da fuq.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Good win for Max Holloway. Looked good tonight.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Yushin Okami uses his superior wrestling to beat Buddy Roberts. Dominant win for Okami but the fight itself was nothing special.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

So far, Shields vs Herman is the worst fight of the night.


----------



## Ray

CERRONE JUST KILLED GUILLARD. What a fucking punch!


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Wow, Cerrone KOs Guillard after getting rocked by him. Amazing performance by Cerrone. KO of the Night so far.


----------



## Nocturnal

That was a great round between Guillard and Cowboy. I wanted Cerrone to win but he definitely looked like he was in major trouble til that High Kick.


----------



## Nocturnal

This one could go either way but I got my fingers crossed for a new champion.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Henserson wins? I think I disagree with that. I scored rounds 2,4 and 5 for Frankie and rounds 1 and 3 for Bendo. Thoughts on this fight?


----------



## scrilla

lol i want pettis/benson, but there could be a rematch that was close as fuck.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

I can't say that Frankie was robbed because the fight was very close.


----------



## Ray

Smith_Jensen said:


> Henserson wins? I think I disagree with that. I scored rounds 2,4 and 5 for Frankie and rounds 1 and 3 for Frankie. Thoughts on this fight?


So you scored all 5 rounds for Edgar? 8*D

Extremely close fight. I wouldn't have argued had it gone the other way around. Like Dana says, if you don't like it, don't let it go to a judges decision. 

Personally, I thought Edgar was a bit more aggressive and thought he barely won that, but Benson was getting more power shots on in him. EXTREMELY close fight. It's not like Edgar would have won with a landslide either.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

psx71 said:


> So you scored all 5 rounds for Edgar? 8*D
> 
> Extremely close fight. I wouldn't have argued had it gone the other way around. Like Dana says, if you don't like it, don't let it go to a judges decision.
> 
> Personally, I thought Edgar was a bit more aggressive and thought he barely won that, but Benson was getting more power shots on in him. EXTREMELY close fight. It's not like Edgar would have won with a landslide either.


I meant rounds 1 and 3 for Bendo and rounds 2,4 and 5 for Frankie. Thanks for catching my mistake. I was typing too fast on my last post.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Very close fight. For all the Edgar nuthuggers, just a little reminder, Edgar won controversial decisions against both Penn and Maynard.

As a Nate Diaz fan, I wish Edgar had won, I think Bendo kicks the shit out of Nate's legs.


----------



## Ray

The reaction on twitter is hillarious :lmao

"The only person who gets screwed more then Edgar from Jersey is Snooki! #UFC150"


----------



## Smith_Jensen

My UFC 150 awards:
Fight of the Night - Henderson vs Edgar
Knockout of the Night - Donald Cerrone
Submission of the Night - Dennis Bermudez


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Official UFC 150 awards:
Fight of the Night - Donald Cerrone vs Melvin Guillard
Knockout of the Night - Donald Cerrone
Submission of the Night - Dennis Bermudez


----------



## scrilla

if they gave edgar a rematch i wouldn't complain and i think he won, but i'm not tripping over the decision. pettis/hendo II would be nice.


----------



## Ray

lololol


----------



## McQueen

Don't see why thats LOL worthy.


----------



## Ray

McQueen said:


> Don't see why thats LOL worthy.


I just find it amusing that Edgar has had that many rematches. Not bashing or anything.


----------



## Shock

I agreed with the first judge and thought Frankie won all 49-46. Sooooo disappointed for him.


----------



## nazzac

BENDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My 2 favourite Lightweight fighters have won, so i'm happy.

Very close main event. Could have gone either way. Personally i scored it to Bendo, but thatmay be a little bit down to me bieng bias. I wouldn't have argued either way. Frankie should move down to Featherweight


----------



## Ray

Hopefully Bendo can put on a better performance against Diaz. REALLY looking forward to that fight. 

The gate for UFC 150 was only $650,000 apparently. Pretty...low.


----------



## nazzac

Pretty low, but the card wasn't all that great on paper.

Not accusing anyone on here, but i don't see how anyone can say the fight was a robbery. It was just super close, and could have gone either way. Edgar can't really complain because he has been on the right side of close decisions before (BJ Penn 1st fight, and perhaps the 2nd fight against Maynard)


----------



## Rush

havent seen it and i'll download later but every man and his dog on twitter scored it for Frankie.


----------



## nazzac

Just re watched it, without the sound, so i don't get influenced by the commentary.

Round 1 was clearly Bendo's. 10-9

Round 2 was clearly Frankies 10-9

Round 3 was close, but i scored it for Bendo as he landed more and did the most damage

Round 4 is another close round. Depends on how much emphasis you put on Takedowns. Bendo, imo won the standup, but rankie got the takedown. I remember Joe favouring Edgar during this close period, but personally i'd give it a draw

Round 5 was close, but Frankie edges it.

I'd score it a draw tbh


----------



## Myers

Meh, it was close. In no way it would have been a robbery either way. I watched it twice now and I would lean toward Benson, but I think a draw could have been a possible outcome. Frankie is a little bitch though. He has a tantrum and throws his hat against the cage.

I feel bad for guillard, he has so mnay fights where he rocks his opponent, doesn't finish the fight and ends up losing. Unfortunately he lost to that ...... Donald Cerrone, I hope that ******* gets Pettis next so we can watch him get KTFO.

Shields did what he does best, either subs you or lays on you for the fight. So he can he can be the Jon Fitch of the MW for all I care.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

gif credit to zombie prophet on bloodyelbow


----------



## nazzac

Frankie felt he won the first fight, so obviously he is going to think he won last night, because the rematch was a lot closer.

Cerrone's fight was great. Rocked early, and comes back with a nice knockout. Cowboy vs Pettis next, please.


----------



## Kun10

Forgot I had liked that stupid UFC page on facebook and had the result spoiled for me. Was this card any good? I'm in a bit of a downer after finding out the results of the main events and unsure as to whether to watch it or not.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Still pissed.


----------



## nazzac

Frankie fights in a way that leads to close decisions. Sometimes you are on the wrong end of a close decision, and he'll have to accept that.


----------



## Liam Miller

So when does Nate stockton slap bendo.


Man Melvin is the most frustrating fighter to be a fan of, always chokes in the big fights.


----------



## Duke Silver

Nightmare_SE said:


> Very close fight. *For all the Edgar nuthuggers, just a little reminder, Edgar won controversial decisions against both Penn and Maynard.*
> 
> As a Nate Diaz fan, I wish Edgar had won, I think Bendo kicks the shit out of Nate's legs.


The difference is, in rematches, Frankie definitively won. I don't think knocking out Maynard was all that "controversial" (sure, he came from behind, but it was a definitive win nonetheless). Neither was completely outclassing Penn in the rematch. I'm not a huge fan of Edgar (although after last night, I'm on my way), and I'm certainly not calling for an immediate rematch, but you could give either fight to Frankie - and that's where these situations differ.

I thought Frankie was a little unfortunate not to win last night, but it was a razor thin split-decision. I scored it 48-47 Frankie, but I was actually expecting a draw going into the decision. After calling for Frankie to drop to 145, I'd be more than happy to see him stay at Lightweight now. It's clear that he'll always have to battle at 155, but he proved once again last night that he's still right at the top. Aldo/Edgar needs to happen though.

Cerrone/Guillard was wild. Cerrone/Pettis and Henderson/Diaz are two fights that I'm _really_ looking forward to.


----------



## T-C

Just watched it. Had Frankie winning 3-2. His boxing was better than Hendersons. It was funny when Henderson was trying to goof on him and Edgar just hit him a few times. 

Henderson didn't bring the fight at all, and his post fight speech reeked of horseshit.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yeah Hendo's performance was hugely disappointing and i thought Edgar won the fight.


----------



## T-C

I look forward to Nate slapping the shit out of him while flipping him off in the process.


----------



## scrilla

Myers said:


> Meh, it was close. In no way it would have been a robbery either way. I watched it twice now and I would lean toward Benson, but I think a draw could have been a possible outcome. Frankie is a little bitch though. He has a tantrum and throws his hat against the cage.


he'll probably bitch and get a rematch over Pettis AGAIN. after Benson fights Diaz. again I won't be disappointed. I enjoyed the first 2 fights and last nights was very close.


----------



## Rush

Duke Droese said:


> The difference is, in rematches, Frankie definitively won.* I don't think knocking out Maynard was all that "controversial"* (sure, he came from behind, but it was a definitive win nonetheless). Neither was completely outclassing Penn in the rematch. I'm not a huge fan of Edgar (although after last night, I'm on my way), and I'm certainly not calling for an immediate rematch, but you could give either fight to Frankie - and that's where these situations differ.


their 2nd fight, not the 3rd. not a win, but retaining the belt via draw.

Penn easily won the first fight between him and Edgar, Frankie has no room to complain.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Frankie complaining is played out. I like the guys boxing style and he's fun to watch, but if he doesn't realize that the way he fights is always going to lead to close decisions idk what to tell him. It's the same way with Dom Cruz. If you want to dance around, get in, get out and try to win on points by punches, you are going to eventually lose some decisions. 

I thought Frankie won, and Bendo looked flat, but it was close and I wasn't shocked to see Benson win.


----------



## Duke Silver

Rush said:


> their 2nd fight, not the 3rd. not a win, but retaining the belt via draw.
> 
> Penn easily won the first fight between him and Edgar, Frankie has no room to complain.


Frankie has been fortunate in title fights, but I didn't think that it was worth mentioning the draw with Maynard because there was always going to be a 3rd fight after the fact, regardless of how the judges scored it.

My point was that Frankie was the clear winner at the end of it all, but I suppose given enough chances, that's a probability for anyone. Maybe Frankie doesn't have a leg to stand on, but I get it. Regardless of how previous fights were scored, to come _that_ close in a do-or-die rematch - I think you've got to give any athlete a little room to complain in a situation like that.


----------



## Liam Miller

He should move down.


----------



## Rush

clear winner? they split the 3 fights 1-1-1 8*D


----------



## nazzac

I'm not really an Edgar fan, so i hope he goes down so Aldo can kick the shit out of his legs and knock him out. But somehow he'd complain his way into a rematch.

And i have seen some people say that Edgar out landed Bendo. Well according to the fight stats, Bendo clearly landed more significant strikes, and he did more damage with his strikes


----------



## scrilla

WWE_TNA said:


> He should move down.


why? he's competitive against the CHAMP and would beat most guys at LW imo. BENDO has a big size advantage over Frankie and he still beat him last night. 

moving down would be a stupid move on his part as I think Aldo beats him. I guess if Aldo moves up then he can move down, but that just makes him look like a pussy. I'd like to see Aldo/Frankie, but again I don't see the point from Edgar's perspective.


----------



## Rush

nazzac said:


> And i have seen some people say that Edgar out landed Bendo. Well according to the fight stats, Bendo clearly landed more significant strikes, and he did more damage with his strikes


Nope. fightmetric has Edgar just outstriking Bendo.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> Nope. fightmetric has Edgar just outstriking Bendo.


Really? because after the fight the UFC stats showed that Bendo landed more


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

I was thinkin.. Who's next for Edgar if he stays at Lightweight?

*Henderson* - Obviously not.
*Diaz* - Obviously not, since he's gonna fight Ben
*Cerrone* - Wants and will 99% surely get Pettis
*Pettis* - Above
*Maynard* - Obviously not.
*Guida* - Hell no.

Right now i'd say J-Lo would be the most obvious choice..?


----------



## Rush

Lauzon, Guida or Jim Miller.


----------



## scrilla

they should put his next fight on fox imo.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

Duke Droese said:


> The difference is, in rematches, Frankie definitively won. I don't think knocking out Maynard was all that *"controversial" (sure, he came from behind, but it was a definitive win nonetheless)*. Neither was completely outclassing Penn in the rematch. I'm not a huge fan of Edgar (although after last night, I'm on my way), and I'm certainly not calling for an immediate rematch, but you could give either fight to Frankie - and that's where these situations differ.
> 
> I thought Frankie was a little unfortunate not to win last night, but it was a razor thin split-decision. I scored it 48-47 Frankie, but I was actually expecting a draw going into the decision. After calling for Frankie to drop to 145, I'd be more than happy to see him stay at Lightweight now. It's clear that he'll always have to battle at 155, but he proved once again last night that he's still right at the top. Aldo/Edgar needs to happen though.
> 
> Cerrone/Guillard was wild. Cerrone/Pettis and Henderson/Diaz are two fights that I'm _really_ looking forward to.


Uh... what? Edgar/Maynard II was the "controversial decision" I was referring to, Edgar/Maynard III as you pointed out never went to decision. The point I was making was, Edgar has been in 3 controversial decisions, having won 2 of them (I don't consider Bendo/Edgar I controversial despite what Edgar says). Its actually pretty ironic that he wins the two fights most scored against him, and loses the one fight most people scored for him.

Edit: Shit, I said Edgar won 2 controversial decisions, he won 1, drew the other my mistake.


----------



## -Mystery-

Dana seemed really optimistic about GSP/Silva in 2013. Had this sly grin on his face and talked about how Silva wouldn't be fighting again this year, and used cryptic phrases like "we'll have to see if GSP wins" and "we'll have to see if GSP comes out of that fight healthy". Could just be nothing though, but Dana seemed oddly optimistic.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Thinking about Silva at 170 again is weird. I know he was there when he was a lot younger, but he's a lot bigger now.


----------



## scrilla

-Mystery- said:


> Dana seemed really optimistic about GSP/Silva in 2013. Had this sly grin on his face and talked about how Silva wouldn't be fighting again this year, and used cryptic phrases like "we'll have to see if GSP wins" and "we'll have to see if GSP comes out of that fight healthy". Could just be nothing though, but Dana seemed oddly optimistic.


supposedly Machida showing up at 201 for UFC on FOX was a message to Dana that he's able/willing to move down to 185 and Anderson is gonna drop to 170 to fight GSP. so that's further evidence as well.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Bammm


----------



## McQueen

Thats an awesome pic.


----------



## Ray

No matter who would have won, no man has a right to complain. It was close and even Dana said that he had it even for each fighter going into the fifth round. And like he says, if you don't like it, don't let it go to a judges decision. I personally had it scored a draw giving the 1st and 3rd to Bendo, the 2nd and 4th for Edgar, and the last round a 10-10 one. Closest fight I've ever seen. Entertaining nonetheless though (Y)


----------



## Liam Miller

It was a very close fight but not one i'm gonna bitch or moan about since i like both guys and prefer the Diaz/Bendo matchup.


----------



## Ray

SHOGUN'S MILLION DOLLAR SMILE :mark: I think I'm melting from the sexiness.


----------



## Liam Miller

psx71 said:


> SHOGUN'S MILLION DOLLAR SMILE :mark: I think I'm melting from the sexiness.


----------



## Ray

WWE_TNA said:


>


----------



## McQueen

I'm not even gonna ask.


----------



## StarJupes

psx i hope you're banned for that.


----------



## T-C

Haha lady sovereign. That's the funniest thing that I've seen in a while. Thanks.


----------



## Ray

Idgaf :lmao


----------



## Rated R™

Reem wants Jones after after Santos.






Go away, you steroid freak, you're a joke.


----------



## Ray

Too bad Dos Santos will wreck him. Can't fucking wait until JDS shuts his mouth up.


----------



## Walls

Don't know why you guys are counting Reem out so much, he can easily win the fight and has more ways to win it than JDS does. Reem is a better striker than JDS.


----------



## Rush

i'm backing Overeem tbh. I like him better than JDS, and it should be a great fight.


----------



## Walls

Not like it matters, it isn't happening for quite awhile. I'm looking forward to Cain/JDS 2. I'm on the fence on that one currently.


----------



## Myers

I am going to take a ride on the Cain train again. 

You know once Mir beats Cormier they will fuck everything up and make Mir/Overeem and we will have to wait a full year until Overeem faces some real competition.


----------



## Rmx820

Myers said:


> once Mir *beats* Cormier


...what?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

No chance in hell that Mir beats Cormier lol.


----------



## StarJupes

Overeem seemingly has a soft chin and that versus the heavy hands of JDS is why JDS will beat Overeem.


----------



## McQueen

I like Reem but yeah for the reasons JUPES 2.0 along with the fact it feels like we've barely scratched the surface of what JDS can do I think JDS would win. Should be an exciting fight though.


----------



## Liam Miller

Gotta go with JDS, if someone has a name for it.

Cain Train v2 to be derailed.


----------



## nazzac

I hope the Cain vs JDS rematch lasts longer than a minute though. I like both guys, so i'm not too fussed who wins, i just want a good fight.

As for Overeem vs JDS. It's close. I'm sure it'll be an awesome fight if it happens though


----------



## T-C

Dos Santos will knock them both out. Cain being the tougher fight.


----------



## Ray

No idea who will win JDS/Cain II. Tough to call. I'm leaning towards Cain because he's probably training like a fucking monster right now, and if he manages to takedown JDS, it's his world. Again, not too fussed about it because I like both fighters. I just want to see a great fight that lasts longer then a minute.

On a side note, Mayhem Miller was found...you know what. I'll let you guys read for yourselves:

http://www.tmz.com/2012/08/13/ufc-jason-mayhem-miller-arrested-naked-church/

Fuck is that messed up....


----------



## Walls

Yeah, Mayhem is on self destruct right now. He was on Ariel's show after his last fight and you could tell he was planning on destroying himself. Although, I could easily see him being like "Hey guys, whats up?" while sitting there naked when the cops found him :lmao


----------



## Rush

WWE_TNA said:


> Gotta go with JDS, if someone has a name for it.
> 
> Cain Train v2 to be derailed.


name i used on here last time was the JDS' Big Gay Boat of Brazilian Love or something like that.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> name i used on here last time was the JDS' Big Gay Boat of Brazilian Love or something like that.



That "Big Gay Boat Of Love" steam rolled your boy last time. I only bring that up because I chose JDS and anytime I win something over you, it makes me happy. Because you're a cunt. I still like you, but you're a cunt. Anyone who likes Faber is a cunt.


----------



## Myers

I <3 Faber has a point, Cain did get steamrolled. I am going to roll the dice, double or nothing, put it all on red (or in this case brown) and take a ride on the Cain Train. Everyone just remember that when this becomes relevant in 4 months.


----------



## Rush

yeah but didn't you pick Lesnar over Cain? unk2 iirc there were very few of us who picked Cain there. Cain fought a really dumb fight against JDS. I'd like to think the rematch will last longer than a round.


----------



## Walls

I did pick the Gorilla over Cain, yes. I figured Lesnar would have been able to hold him down and pound on him. What I should have considered was Lesnar's reaction to getting hit and I didn't.

As I said before, I'm on the fence with this. On the one hand I can see Cain taking him down and wearing him out but on the other hand I can see JDS stuffing all his shit and knocking him out again because if Cain can't take him down, odds are he's going to sleep or getting stopped.


----------



## Myers

I went with Lesnar, I picked with my heart and not my brain. I was a closet lesnar mark :no:


----------



## Walls

Essentially what I did, minus being a closet Lesnar mark. My markness for him is well known. I just can't help it, he's so impressive physically. It's such a shame he refused to travel to train. Imagine if Greg Jackson got a hold of him? Jesus fucking Christ. Lesnar's camp has always been terrible, the fact he got as far as he did is amazing.


----------



## Ray

I don't think Lesnar was having any problems with his training camp. He always trains like a fucking beast. Greg Jackson would've helped him tremendously though. He's in the same category as Shogun and BJ. Probably surrounded by yes men in his camp.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

What the fuck is Mayhem doin' -_-


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Starting to get real hyped for Nate v Bendo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jaj4eOtx2Bw
Always been a Ben fan but gonna be marking like fuck for Nate here, just for the historic image of Dana placing the belt on a Diaz alone.

As for heavyweights, imo it doesnt matter if its Cain or Reem or whoever,JDS is gonna smash everyone


----------



## Walls

I like JDS and all but he isn't this mythical god like people are making him out to be. Reem could easily beat him if he performs to his potential. Same with Cain.


----------



## Ray

I like JDS, but he's definitely not as invincible like Jones or Silva seem to be. We still haven;t seen him get hit yet, or see how his ground game/clinch game is. His boxing of course is fucking tremendous.

I'd take JDS over Reem any day though. Don't know how JDS would deal with the kicks, but I think he would be able to out punch him. Intriguing match-up either way.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

*Chael Sonnen Rematches Forrest Griffin in Return to Light Heavyweight in December *


> Chael Sonnen is gunning for a new title in the UFC and his pursuit starts in December against a former champion.
> 
> Following a loss to Anderson Silva in July at UFC 148, rumors began to circulate that Sonnen was considering a move back to 205lbs.
> 
> The Oregon native has fought at light heavyweight several times in his career, and there appeared to be a few options available to him if he returned there for his next bout in the Octagon.
> 
> It looks like he found the right prize worth pursuing.
> 
> Sonnen co-hosted UFC Tonight on Tuesday evening and announced that he would be returning to 205lbs to face former light heavyweight champion Forrest Griffin in December.
> 
> “I’ve watched him win the world championship, I’ve watched him etch his name in stone as a guaranteed future Hall of Famer, you and I and the whole world together watched him be a large part of creating and changing the industry that we have today. He’s one guy Jon Jones hasn’t fought, he’s beat two world champions in his last three outings, and on December 29th I will be taking on Forrest Griffin,” Sonnen stated.
> 
> The bout between Sonnen and Griffin is actually a rematch of a fight the two had back in 2003 during the famous IFC Global Domination tournament. Griffin submitted Sonnen with a triangle choke in the one-night tournament, which Renato ‘Babalu’ Sobral eventually won.
> 
> The former middleweight title contender has never been short on words when it came to any fight or potential match-up, and it’s no different as Sonnen returns to the 205lb weight class.
> 
> His sights now appear aimed directly at UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones, but first he’s paying respect by going through a former title holder to earn his way.
> 
> “Well, it’s not a matter of Forrest Griffin, I get very frustrated that Forrest’s name is left out of the conversation. This is a guy whose beat everybody, he’s never even been in talks to fight Jon Jones, he’s coming off a fight with Tito Ortiz, one of the most decorated light heavyweights of all time and a Hall of Famer. They go out have a ‘Fight of the Night’, an awesome performance, and still he gets overlooked,” said Sonnen.
> 
> “Sure I could go up to 205 and I could take Jon Jones’ belt away the same as I could take his candy on Halloween, he’s a little punk kid, I could snatch it away all I want, but there’s something to be said in sportsmanship for earning your shot, and on the 29th of December, I’m going to go through Forrest to do it.”
> 
> First he’ll look to rectify his original loss to Griffin from 2003, and then he will look forward to moving up the ranks at light heavyweight.
> 
> Sonnen vs. Griffin is the second confirmed fight for the upcoming UFC pay-per-view in December, tentatively scheduled as UFC 155, along with the heavyweight title rematch between champion Junior dos Santos and challenger Cain Velasquez.


Source: MMAWeekly http://ht.ly/cYAVG

This could be a pretty good fight. I am not surprised Sonnen is moving up back to 205.


----------



## Walls

This is awesome, Forrest is fucked.


----------



## Rush

going to mark when Forrest slaps on a lazy triangle and taps Chael out :troll


----------



## Duke Silver

Fox 5 is shaping up nicely. 

Henderson/Diaz, Rua/Gustafsson, and Penn/MacDonald with a fourth fight to be announced. :mark:


----------



## Ray

That's STACKED. Holy shit. UFC's year end card is shaping up nicely too.

JDS vs. Cain II
Forrest vs. Chael II
Rashad vs. TBA


----------



## Smith_Jensen

If Rashad Evans does fight on the year end card, who should he fight? I think Rashad should fight Shogun next. Agree or disagree?


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> going to mark when Forrest slaps on a lazy triangle and taps Chael out :troll



Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck Yooooooooooooouuuuuuuu


Chael is going to smother him and smash him.


----------



## Ray

I'd like to see Chael vs. Jones eventually if he gets the chance, despite that on paper, Jones kills Chael. It's intriguing because Chael rushes in immediately into range. What happens inside that range is another story, but still want to see it. Just hope that Jones doesn't kill Chael too bad


----------



## Walls

Love Chael to death but Bones owns him.


----------



## Dub

Walls said:


> Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck Yooooooooooooouuuuuuuu
> 
> 
> Chael is going to smother him and smash him.


I smell another bet.


----------



## Walls

I'll take another bet. I'm 1000000000000% sure Chael wins. With Anderson, I talked a big game for Chael but in the back of my mind I knew there was a possibility he could lose. Not with Griffin, though. Especially at this point in his career. Chael will be too much for him and either stop him or beat the living shit out of him to a glorious decision.


----------



## Ray

Check this out :lmao

Joe Lauzon > Jens Pulver > BJ Penn > Matt Serra > Georges St. Pierre > Jake Shields > Dan Henderson > Fedor Emelianenko.

According to MMA Math, J Lau is GOAT 8*D


----------



## Rush

DubC said:


> I smell another bet.


i'm not stupid, Griffin is going to get whooped. Unless he uses some ju jitsu. thats it. thats all


----------



## nazzac

Chael will get through Forrest. Forrest is done at thsi point. Hopefully he will fight Machida next year, so we can see Lyoto Knock him the fuck out


----------



## PartFive

yes^^^ 

Chael vs Machida, the epic promo focusing on drinking urine begins.


----------



## Myers

UFC on Fox 5 is looking amazing so far.

Diaz/Henderson
Rua/Gustafsson
Penn/Macdonald

:mark: at that card so far.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Sonnen is gonna humiliate Griffin lol.


----------



## nazzac

I want to see Sonnen vs Jones, so Jones can break Fail Sonnen face with his elbows. I would love to see that


----------



## BioHizzle

I tend to like Chael just based on his pro wrestling mentality of talking trash, but I'm also a pretty big Forrest Griffin fan at the same time. I think Chael has more left in the tank at this point of his career though, and Forrest has never been the best at finishing, which is what I feel like he'd have to do to stop Chael from grinding out a win. I'll enjoy the fight I'm sure, but it will suck to see one of them lose.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Wow, endless possibilities with Sonnen coming up to 205. Reckon he will beat Forrest unless Forrest surprises the fuck out of everyone. No doubt all the Brazilian fighters will want a piece of him too and will wanna kick his arse. 

As for Jones? One step at a time Chael.


----------



## StarJupes

Walls said:


> I'll take another bet. I'm 1000000000000% sure Chael wins. With Anderson, *I talked a big game for Chael but in the back of my mind I knew there was a possibility he could lose.* Not with Griffin, though. Especially at this point in his career. Chael will be too much for him and either stop him or beat the living shit out of him to a glorious decision.


wow that's backwards.


----------



## nazzac

Jones and Sonnen are arguing on twitter.

If they fight, i really hope Jones breaks his face


----------



## Rmx820

I love Chael. and I love that he's getting in Jones' head but there is no way in hell he will be able to beat Jones. I don't even know if I want the fight to happen. It'll be depressing to see Chael get handled like that. The shit talk would be fantastic though.


----------



## Shock

Myers said:


> UFC on Fox 5 is looking amazing so far.
> 
> Diaz/Henderson
> Rua/Gustafsson
> Penn/Macdonald
> 
> :mark: at that card so far.


UFC is probably assuming that at least one of those fights will be lost to injury. 8*D


----------



## Walls

With the way things go these days, I don't believe a fight is going to happen until the pre fight presser which is usually on the Wednesday before the fights.


----------



## Ray

nazzac said:


> I want to see Sonnen vs Jones, so Jones can break Fail Sonnen face with his elbows. I would love to see that





nazzac said:


> Jones and Sonnen are arguing on twitter.
> 
> If they fight, i really hope Jones breaks his face












Sonnen just tweeted "Next Time You Are In Town, Knock On My Door But Don't Drive" to Jones. Shit is fucking serious here :lmao


----------



## Walls

:lmao


Jones won't win the war of words with Chael, that's for sure.


----------



## Rush

who needs to win a war of words when you can knock the mouthy cunt out or choke him out with ease?


----------



## Walls

A sub win for Jones on Chael is far more likely. He isn't knocking him out.


----------



## Rush

Jones can pick how he wants to beat Sonnen. Its not even close.


----------



## Walls

Jones wins that fight all day, I agree. But not by knockout.


----------



## Ray

It's much more fun with Jones, because he's not going to shrug off Sonnen's comments like Silva did. He's going to keep firing back. It's going to be fucking hilarious :lmao 

They're probably going to give Sonnen a title shot at Jones if he gets past Forrest and another Top 5 guy since Jones has pretty much cleaned that division. The big thing is "IF" though. LHW is far more competitive then Middleweight, and it'll be tough for Sonnen to get a title shot.

Here's the video btw:


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/416868/Penn-MacDonald-knew-he-was-gonna-lose/


Annnd this is why I don't like BJ. It's fine, though. It will make it all so much sweeter when Rory humbles him later this year.


----------



## nazzac

BTW, Chael is not some trash talking god. He lost a war of words with Bisping :lol

Jones should ignore him. Chael wants attention, and with Jones responding, Fail Sonnen is getting what he wants


----------



## Myers

I'm going to laugh so hard when Sonnen can't get past Forest Griffin.


----------



## Walls

Care to bet on it, Myers? Same deal as with me and Rush. Dooooooo it.


----------



## Myers

Sure whatever, I think Griffin/Sonnen is a closer bet, but I have faith that Sonnen will choke like he tends to do.


----------



## StarJupes

Walls said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> Jones won't win the war of words with Chael, that's for sure.


he's won their first battle of words on twitter.


----------



## Duke Silver

I've just read that Henderson opened as a 3-1 favourite over Diaz. Is it just me or are those odds way off? Slight favourite I could understand, but Nate has looked damn impressive since returning to lightweight.


----------



## Walls

I love Nate but he isn't going to beat Bendo. I can see Bendo stopping him.


----------



## nazzac

I think Bendo may be a bad matchup for Nate. Powerfull leg kicks (Diaz bros have had trouble with those in the past), good wrestling, submission defence, and i don't think Bendo will fall into the Diaz trap, much like Condit didn't


----------



## Ray

UFC on FOX 5 just keep getting better. Anthony Pettis vs. Cowboy Cerrone official for #1 Contendership for the Lightweight title. Holy fuck. 

Henderson/Diaz
Rory/Penn
Shogun/Gustafsson
Pettis/Cerrone

That's STACKED even for a PPV level card. And it's on for free. UFC is REALLY stacking that card up in case another injury gets in the way of it :lmao

Also, Meltzer's reporting that the UFC 141 card featuring Lesnar/Overeem only did 535,000 as opposed to the 800,000 buys that was originally reported. UFC 150 did 190,000, although it would have been higher because people with DirecTV couldn't order. Not surprised really. BJ was really the only LW that drew anything. Edgar couldn't draw much at all despite stacked cards like UFC 136.


----------



## Liam Miller

UFC on fox challenging 153 for card of the year on paper.


----------



## Rmx820

I met Ben Henderson last night at his welcome home meet and greet as his gym. really nice guy. he is a really big dude. it amazes me he's able to cut so easily. his legs are literally the size of tree trunks.


also. bj is going senile. he's saying rory knew he would lose and that's why he pulled out of 152

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/1...ry-macdonald-knew-would-lose-ufc-152-mma-news


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

:lmao
Ronda Rousey on Cyborg:
"As long as she makes 135, I dont care if she's injecting horse semen into her eyeballs!"
great line, shes turning into the female Chael.


----------



## Liam Miller

Yep and it's pretty cringey but that is a good quote.


----------



## Walls

Rousey has completely converted me over the last couple of months. Going into the Tate fight, I thought she was an ugly, cunty chick who was a one trick pony who hadn't had a fight last more than 49 seconds (up until that point) and was trying to be the female Chael. I figured Tate would grapplefuck her for 5 rounds and humble her. Then she molested Tate and I couldn't say shit anymore and started to pay more attention to her. Now, to me, she's hot as fuck and I love her personality. It was weird, I just out of nowhere decided one day that I liked her and didn't think she was ugly anymore. No idea why but now I'm insanely attracted to her, despite her not being my normal type by any stretch.


And holy fuck at UFC on Fox 5. I can't believe they are giving a card like that away for free.


----------



## Liam Miller

They probably making up for 147 and 149.


----------



## nazzac

http://www.ufc.com/media/ufc-128-jones-rua

Free fight, Jones vs Shogun. Jones so dominant. Jone's best performance of his career imo


----------



## The Skarupa

nazzac said:


> http://www.ufc.com/media/ufc-128-jones-rua
> 
> Free fight, Jones vs Shogun. Jones so dominant. Jone's best performance of his career imo


Watching this fight again reminds me how little chance Chael is going to have against JBJ if he decides to pursue fights in that division if he beats Forrest, which I hope he doesn't just because I'm a big fan, but Sonnen still has something to prove.


----------



## Stormbringer

Walls, I think you just said you're in love a female Sonnen.


----------



## StarJupes

Rousey is funny and backs up her words. How is she a female Sonnen?


----------



## Walls

DX-Superkick said:


> Walls, I think you just said you're in love a female Sonnen.



Aren't you? She's a trained killer, talks a fuck ton of shit and backs it up on top of being hot as fuck. Yes, please.


Rhonda is going a little nutty, talking about how she's going to try to choke the bitch to death.


----------



## nazzac

Remember in TUF when she visited the house to watch the Jones vs Evans fight, and nobody talked to her. :lol

I actually felt sorry for Ronda though. I was thinking "If i was there, i would talk to her". All the TUF fighters probably thought she'd break their arms :lol. But in seriousness, i wonder why nobody talked to her?


----------



## Walls

Yeah, that baffled me. You have a house full of savages and not one of them would sit with her. You'd think being surrounded by guys for weeks on end, someone who at least talk to her. I would have, she doesn't intimidate me at all, in a social setting.


----------



## nazzac

I know right. You see a hot woman for the first time in like... weeks and nobody talks to her. I would have. Although, i probably would have bored her so much, she would have gone to sit by herself again :lol


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Walls said:


> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/416868/Penn-MacDonald-knew-he-was-gonna-lose/
> 
> 
> Annnd this is why I don't like BJ. It's fine, though. It will make it all so much sweeter when Rory humbles him later this year.



Penn is one of my favourites and if he were to somehow get the win, I would mark the fuck out. However I can really see Rory destroying Penn worse than Nick Diaz did. Rory is a beast and I really don't like Penn's chances. 

UFC 5 on fox is looking like a fucking awesome card. Really looking forward to Shogun v Gustafsson. Hopefully Shogun's cardio isn't piss poor this time like against Vera. Can't see Diaz beating Bendo and can see Bendo getting a TKO. As for Cerrone and Pettis, Cerrone seems to fight on every fucking UFC card these days!! That being said, I hope Pettis fucks him up. Not a big fan of the Cowboy the mouthy prick. 

As for Chael and JBJ, Chael will get his ass handed to him. It's that simple.


----------



## Walls

How anyone cannot like Cerrone is beyond me. He's such a bad motherfucker. I don't mind Pettis but I don't think he's anything overly special. He's flashy and has a really solid guard but if it wasn't for that kick, not a lot of people would be talking about him or even know who he is.


----------



## Liam Miller

I like Cerrone but still kinda wished Melvin Ko'd/beat him.


----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/417170/MacDonald-Ill-not-only-win-but-probably-kill-Penn/


I've always thought Rory was an American Psycho type character. This furthers my suspicions. Penn is fucked when they fight in December.


----------



## Near™

Walls said:


> http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/417170/MacDonald-Ill-not-only-win-but-probably-kill-Penn/
> 
> 
> I've always thought Rory was an American Psycho type character. This furthers my suspicions. Penn is fucked when they fight in December.


The last fight I watched of BJ's was very unimpressive; I loved him when he coached on TUF, but I feel he has lost some of that fire.


----------



## Rush

Walls is in love with Sonnen, how is it surprising he likes Ronda as well? :troll



Waratah said:


> Rousey is funny and backs up her words. How is she a female Sonnen?


burn.



nazzac said:


> I know right. You see a hot woman for the first time in like... weeks and nobody talks to her. I would have. Although, i probably would have bored her so much, she would have gone to sit by herself again :lol


They're there to fight and get a chance in the UFC. There are a bunch of chicks to bang (or talk to) every other time in your life, how often do you get the chance to impress and get into the UFC?


----------



## Walls

Jon Jones the business man:

_*"I don't want to fight Lyoto Machida," Jones said. "He was my lowest pay-per-view draw of last year.

"No one wants to see me fight Lyoto Machida. I don't want to fight Lyoto again. Lyoto is high risk and low reward.

"He's a tough fighter, but no one wants to buy that fight.

"Between (Mauricio) Shogun (Rua), (Quinton) Rampage (Jackson) and Rashad (Evans), Lyoto was my lowest draw. Why would I want to fight someone where it's a lose-lose situation? "I won't make money on it. And he's a tricky fighter."

Jones (16-1) submitted Machida on Dec. 10, 2011, with a second-round standing guillotine.

When asked if he will agree to fight Machida again if asked by UFC officials to do so, Jones was noncommittal.

"I don't even know," Jones said. "I don't know how to answer that right now."

Before Jones opened up about facing Machida for a second time, he strongly emphasized his attention is squarely on Henderson.

"I don't think it's appropriate to be talking about fighting anybody but Dan Henderson," Jones said. "I'm clearly focused on Dan Henderson. I'm not overlooking Dan."*_


I love Machida but he isn't wrong. I don't really want to see that fight at all and it's going to happen because Jones is going to rape Hendo.


----------



## Ray

Jones you son of a bitch :lmao

Still love ya though. What he says rings true, but he didn't really need to say it. No one was particularly interested in the fight the first time around, and not many will be the second time around.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> They're there to fight and get a chance in the UFC. There are a bunch of chicks to bang (or talk to) every other time in your life, how often do you get the chance to impress and get into the UFC?


True, but i never mentioned anything about banging her. Whats so wrong about having a chat with her. It's not like talking to her is going to ruin your chances of winning the thing.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Great fight between Miesha Tate and Julie Kedzie. Fight of the night so far. Great sign for the upcoming main card.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that fight was amazing. 

Shame Herb Dean fucked up the one fight though, was looking to be a slugfest.


----------



## KB# 24

Great KO.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Another good fight. This time, a great grappling match with Smith submitting Sayers with a triangle choke. So far, this card has been great.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Jacare knocks Brunson's head off with a beautiful KO. Just beautiful.


----------



## KB# 24

Smith_Jensen said:


> Jacare knocks Brunson's head off with a beautiful KO. Just beautiful.


Another highlight reel KO. Pumped for the mainevent even more now.


----------



## Rush

Jacare via murder. His striking has improved out of sight.


----------



## KB# 24

6 first round armbars it is.... (Y)


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Rousey wins - Flawless Victory


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Rousey is now calling out Cyborg to come down and fight her at 135. I want to see that fight.


----------



## Rush

Rousey again via armbar. That was predictable.

Cyborg has to get off the steroids and lop off her cock first. She's a fucking dude.


----------



## Smith_Jensen

My awards for Strikeforce - Rousey vs Kaufman

Fight of the Night - Miesha Tate vs Julie Kedzie
Knockout of the Night - Jacare Souza
Submission of the Night - Ronda Rousey

Overall, the card was great. To me, this is the 2nd MMA event of the year after UFC on FOX 4.


----------



## McQueen

Really you'd give Jacare the KO of the Night over OSP taking Cooks head off?


----------



## Ray

Ahh fuck. Did I miss Ronda killing yet another bitch?


----------



## Smith_Jensen

psx71 said:


> Ahh fuck. Did I miss Ronday killing yet another bitch?


Yep


----------



## SpeedStick

Megumi too small , Cyborg too big only 2 that can give Ronda a fight, Ronda will clean the division nobody can stop her at that weight..


----------



## Ray

She pretty much already has.


----------



## scrilla

only person that can beat rousey


----------



## Smith_Jensen

scrilla said:


> only person that can beat rousey


You are wrong Scrilla, this is the women that can beat Rousey.


----------



## Ray

Dana: "I'm going to fuck her tonight"


----------



## TripleG

I saw the Strikeforce show last night with some friends and I have to say, the girls stole the show. 

I am not an avid MMA viewer. I only catch a fight card once in a while, so in my limited MMA experience, Miesha Tate & Julie Kedzie had one of the most exciting fights I have ever seen. Damn fine stuff and nothing on the main card really lived up to it. 

And then of course Ronda Rousey is an absolute beast and watching her get these quick wins is just unbelievable. 

For the guys, we did get two very impressive KOs. I thought OSP damn near killed Cooks actually. That hit and fall looked nasty.


----------



## T-C

Ronda is an assassin, I'd love to see her get a hold of Cyborg with proper testing in place.


----------



## Rush

Depends on what weight they fight at. Don't think Cyborg will drop down and her striking is too much for Ronda at this point. Would be close but i don't think Ronda will be able to close the distance on Cyborg as well as she has been against others.


----------



## T-C

If Cyborg laid off the 'supplements' for a while I have no doubt she could make 135.

Cyborg's wreckless style is made for Ronda in my opinion. She will never be one to pick off an opponent from the outside so it's likely that Ronda will get a hold of her and from the on in she is on a different level.


----------



## Walls

If they fought right now, Cyborg would own Rousey. Their striking isn't even close. Rhonda has shitty striking and just uses it to get inside to clinch with you to take you down. Cyborg throws bombs to take your head off and Rousey looks like she doesn't like to get hit. When Tate was hitting her she was freezing up and stepping backwards. Can't do that with Cyborg. Cyborg won't be as easy to take down as well. Unless Rousey's striking improves and she learns how to stand and trade instead of using it to set up her take downs, Cyborg is going to knock her the fuck out.


----------



## Ray

Walls said:


> If they fought right now, Cyborg would own Rousey. Their striking isn't even close. Rhonda has shitty striking and just uses it to get inside to clinch with you to take you down. Cyborg throws bombs to take your head off and Rousey looks like she doesn't like to get hit. When Tate was hitting her she was freezing up and stepping backwards. Can't do that with Cyborg. Cyborg won't be as easy to take down as well. Unless Rousey's striking improves and she learns how to stand and trade instead of using it to set up her take downs, Cyborg is going to knock her the fuck out.


Oh shit, TTTHS :lmao


----------



## Walls

If you mean Tommy Toe Hold Show, then FUCK YES. Seriously, I've said it in here a bunch of times, go to youtube and watch all his videos. They are FUCKING AMAZING. Like, seriously. They are so quick witted.


----------



## Ray

Walls said:


> If you mean Tommy Toe Hold Show, then FUCK YES. Seriously, I've said it in here a bunch of times, go to youtube and watch all his videos. They are FUCKING AMAZING. Like, seriously. They are so quick witted.


Started watching them a month ago. SO FUCKING GOOD. Fucking love the Anderson Silva, Sonnen, and Diaz bros impressions :lmao


----------



## Walls

I know, they are fucking amazing. He nailed Rogan too, he even tweeted about it.


----------



## Ray

Aldo just said...



> (Edgar) has already mentioned dropping to featherweight, so I am really hoping that he does it so that these rumours end. He is very welcome in the weight class, so that we can expell him back to LW, or to BW.


Aldo giving Frankie that stare of death :lmao











Also, Lauzon vs. Maynard official for UFC 155. Getting more and more stacked by the day.


----------



## nazzac

Kick the shit out of those legs Aldo!! Stop him from dancing around, then finish off with a nice Ko or TKO. Man that would be sweet


----------



## Walls

Aldo will destroy Edgar. Maynard will own Lauzon. Maynard's striking is a lot better than Joe's and he hits a fuck ton harder than Joe does too. Joe's only chance is to get Grey to the ground and choke him but Grey is just too big and strong for Joe, in my opinion. I love Lauzon but he's fucked against Maynard.


----------



## Rush

I reckon Lauzon can sub Maynard off his back which is his only chance imo. I see Maynard boring his way to a decision.


----------



## Walls

Maynard stops Joe, imo.


----------



## KB# 24

Walls said:


> If you mean Tommy Toe Hold Show, then FUCK YES. Seriously, I've said it in here a bunch of times, go to youtube and watch all his videos. They are FUCKING AMAZING. Like, seriously. They are so quick witted.





psx71 said:


> Started watching them a month ago. SO FUCKING GOOD. Fucking love the Anderson Silva, Sonnen, and Diaz bros impressions :lmao


The episode with GSP doing the "viewer comment question" was a classic IMO.

Definitely deserves more views than it currently receives.

CESAR GRACIE JIU-JITSU, WHAT!!!


----------



## Myers

Joe Lauzon will probably get TKO'd or spend 3 rounds on his back


----------



## Ray

Or maybe he'll apply the Clay Guida strategy to make Maynard rage quit. That would be fucking hillarious. :lmao


----------



## Ray




----------



## Myers

I was afraid that they were going to have that ***** affliction look. I could wear something like that and not look like a douche.


----------



## Ray

So Frankie apparently has moved to 145

http://mmajunkie.com/news/30311/report-frankie-edgar-heading-to-featherweight.mma#comments


----------



## scrilla

i think it's pretty stupid. he just beat the 155 champion and i think he has a better chance of beating him again over beating Aldo.


----------



## Walls

Aldo will stop Edgar, for sure. And if not, he's going to beat the fuck out of him for 5 rounds.


----------



## Rmx820

scrilla said:


> i think it's pretty stupid. he just beat the 155 champion and i think he has a better chance of beating him again over beating Aldo.


technically, he didn't. therefore he wouldn't get a title shot at 155 again for a long time. 

his best bet for another title shot soon, is to go down to 145, win a fight then fight Aldo.


----------



## scrilla

i disagree. i think he would've been in line for a title shot if he won one or two more fights at 155. i think he has to win at least one fight at 145 to fight Aldo. either way at 145 his advantage that he has at lightweight (speed and endurance) won't be as great an advantage at 145.


----------



## Ray

Either way, Edgars a fucking handful. He'll be top 5 easy in Featherweight. He's got the strength and size disadvantage leveled out in 145 which means he can wrestlefuck his opponents, and I still think he'll have a speed advantage despite the cut. I don't see him beating Aldo, but it'll be Aldo's biggest challenge by far. It'll be hard to leg kick the shit out of your opponent when his footwork is mesmerizing, and is someone who has crisp and lightening fast boxing.


----------



## nazzac

psx71 said:


> Either way, Edgars a fucking handful. He'll be top 5 easy in Featherweight. He's got the strength and size disadvantage leveled out in 145 which means he can wrestlefuck his opponents, and I still think he'll have a speed advantage despite the cut. I don't see him beating Aldo, but it'll be Aldo's biggest challenge by far. *It'll be hard to leg kick the shit out of your opponent when his footwork is mesmerizing, and is someone who has crisp and lightening fast boxing.*


Bendo managed it well enough in the first round of their 2nd fight. Plus, if Aldo has Edgar hurt, Edgar won't get off the hook like he did against Maynard


----------



## Ray

nazzac said:


> Bendo managed it well enough in the first round of their 2nd fight. Plus, if Aldo has Edgar hurt, Edgar won't get off the hook like he did against Maynard


Good point. But Aldo isn't really as big as Bendo. Aldo does have faster kicks with more power though. He'll definitely land them, but I'm sure Edgar will work on some strategy to avoid those as they are Aldo's biggest weapon. Or else Edgar is pretty much fucked. Just ask Urijah.


----------



## Walls

I got fucking heel hooked by a woman today. That's humbling. At least she was hot. And she's far ahead of me, so in reality I have nothing to be ashamed of. Or at least that's what I keep telling myself as I cry in the shower.

Anyway, Edgar getting another title shot at 55 isn't ideal for anyone, really. Ever since Edgar won the title he's fucked the division up with the log jam that he provides. He just lost two title fights in a row and there are a bunch of other guys now that deserve their chance. Edgar is going to get destroyed by Aldo, though. Then hopefully Aldo moves up and rapes the 55 division.


----------



## Ray

If you want to see Rampage Jackson get physically dissected and totally outclassed for 4 rounds, UFC has it up for free from 135 up on YouTube:







Also, if you want to see Michael Bisping getting his head knocked back to England, UFC has got you covered as well:


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Walls said:


> I got fucking heel hooked by a woman today. That's humbling. At least she was hot. And she's far ahead of me, so in reality I have nothing to be ashamed of. Or at least that's what I keep telling myself as I cry in the shower.
> 
> Anyway, Edgar getting another title shot at 55 isn't ideal for anyone, really. Ever since Edgar won the title he's fucked the division up with the log jam that he provides. He just lost two title fights in a row and there are a bunch of other guys now that deserve their chance. Edgar is going to get destroyed by Aldo, though. Then hopefully Aldo moves up and rapes the 55 division.


Great avatar


----------



## Ray

Ramblings going around on Twitter that Henderson might be hurt and can't fight against Jones...


> Kenny Florian ‏@kennyflorian
> Hearing that we may have some disappointed @UFC fans soon due to some unfortunate circumstances for an upcoming card. ��


Source: http://twitter.com/kennyflorian


> Jeremy Botter ‏@jeremybotter
> If what I'm hearing is correct, UFC 151 may be in desperate need of a main event. And that sucks.


Source: http://twitter.com/jeremybotter


> Adam Martin ‏@MMAdamMartin
> I am hearing that Dan Henderson may have injured his knee, but is unclear as of this moment whether he has pulled out of the Jon Jones fight


Source: https://twitter.com/MMAdamMartin


> Luke Thomas ‏@SBNLukeThomas
> @KCBanditMMA @jamiekilstein if what I'm hearing is correct, it's so much worse than what is even being rumored on Twitter.


Source: https://twitter.com/SBNLukeThomas


> FrontRowBrian ‏@FrontRowBrian
> Regarding Hendo. Everyone who would know that I know isn't talking. Dana not talking. Something is up.
> 
> Rumor going around Hendo was injured by Thierry Sokoudjou at some point in this camp. Appears he'll press on.. if he has to crawl to cage.
> 
> Someone described the brace Hendo is wearing as a "Stone Cold Steve Austin brace".


Source: https://twitter.com/FrontRowBrian/status/238495651611156480


> *Update*
> It is being reported that it may be due to elevated testosterone levels and not an injury at all.


Source: http://universalcombatnews.com/2012...jured-and-may-be-out-of-fight-with-jon-jones/


> Dan Henderson ‏@danhendo
> Just got done with a great training session with the boys. @CyrilleDiabate @tarecfighter @heathlsims @RFBJJ @rockholdMMA
> 
> Headed to the house to get worked on by @msmariahv to finish of the day happy.


Source: https://twitter.com/danhendo


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

^^FUCK! I was hoping that was just some Shertard rumour.

but hey, if they do need a last minute replacement


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Dana's making an announcement on the matter at 2pm ET, surely that means Hendo is out, we shall see.


----------



## nazzac

UFC 151 has been cancelled apparently. Jones will defend title at UFC 152 in toronto against Machida. Apparently, Jones turned down a match against Sonnen.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Holy shit!! shit storm incoming



> Here we go.
> 
> -- Dana White says good morning and thanks us for calling in. You're welcome.
> 
> -- "This is probably one of my all time lows of being President in 11 years. For the first time in 11 years, we're going to cancel an event."
> 
> -- Henderson has a partial tear in his MCL and couldn't continue. He tried to train and get back but he can't. So they had to cancel.
> 
> -- White says Chael Sonnen accepted the fight with 8 days notice, really wanted to do it and said he would fly to Vegas. They started working on putting the fight together and they were going to announce on this call that Sonnen was fighting Jones but Jones turned it down.
> 
> -- White says a guy who is the 205-pound champion and one of the pound-for-pound best has never cancelled a fight.
> 
> -- Jon Jones vs. Lyoto Machida has been booked for UFC 152 on Sept. 22, 2012, as the new main event in Toronto.
> 
> -- White says Jones was hit with some options and knew the consequences of what would happen if he declined the Sonnen fight. He still declined. White is basically throwing Jones under the bus during this call.


from mmamania


----------



## Ray

Yeah. I heard. Chael Sonnen actually accepted to fight Jones at 8 days notice, but Jon said no. 

Atleast 152 is stacked now though.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

yeah, least its not too long to wait either, would have missed it live due to travelling on the original date so this actually suits me better. The Jones haters are gonna have a feild day with it, but whatevs.


----------



## Stax Classic

I wouldn't want to face a roided up loser like Sonnen either if I was Bones, made the right decision, especially on 8 days notice.


----------



## nazzac

Whats Sonnen done to earn a shot?? Yeah, nothing. Just because he had an argument with Jones over Twitter, doesn't mean to say that Chael is a contender

Machida was the right replacement


----------



## Ray

He wasn't roided up fpalm

I loved Sonnen before, and I love Sonnen way more now. The guy took a FIGHT with JON FUCKING JONES on 8 days notice. Truly fearless. Apparently Greg Jackson told Jones not to take that fucking fight. Shiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Made up, I'm going to Toronto in September and I have tickets to UFC 152 so this is brilliant news for me.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Mozza said:


> Made up, I'm going to Toronto in September and I have tickets to UFC 152 so this is brilliant news for me.


Ha! nice, you lucky fucker.
Another good thing to come from this is Chaels next few interviews and tweets should be highly entertaining.

so uh, is 152 now called 151? or does that go in the books as cancelled?


----------



## Ray

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f44/hendo-hurt-2180579/

Apparently that's where it started :lmao 8:38pm of yesterday.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

The main reason I bought the ticket was for BJ Penn, and as I hadn't been paying any attention to MMA news for a couple of weeks I had no idea his fight was cancelled. Just when it seemed like the card was going to be a complete flop and a waste of money it has now turned in to a really top card that I'm pumped for.


----------



## Ray

Unless Machida or Jones get injured 8*D


----------



## Stax Classic

Yes, 152 will now be 151.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

psx71 said:


> Unless Machida or Jones get injured 8*D


Please don't jinx it. :mcgee1


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Mozza said:


> The main reason I bought the ticket was for BJ Penn, and as I hadn't been paying any attention to MMA news for a couple of weeks I had no idea his fight was cancelled. Just when it seemed like the card was going to be a complete flop and a waste of money it has now turned in to a really top card that I'm pumped for.


well enjoy it dude, seems to be buying a ticket to any UFC event this year is a gamble as to whats actually gonna end upon the card,wonder if their live gates might start taking a hit in future with so many card changes seeming inevitable. Then again id still get a ticket for any that came to town, havent been to a big mma event since ufc 93!


----------



## Ray

Found this on twitter :lmao










Still love ya Bones.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> well enjoy it dude, seems to be buying a ticket to any UFC event this year is a gamble as to whats actually gonna end upon the card,wonder if their live gates might start taking a hit in future with so many card changes seeming inevitable. Then again id still get a ticket for any that came to town, havent been to a big mma event since ufc 93!


Thanks mate. :cool2

Apparently 152 has struggled to sell, especially after BJ pulling out and the general lack of 'star' names. I think Jones and Lyoto can be the boost it needs to really push it though.

My first UFC, barring a few local MMA shows this is my first big one. :avit:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

that gif:lmao
It Begins....


how does Greg Jackson ever expect Jon to get some fans?


----------



## ogorodnikov

Greg Jackson is a fucking shithead.


----------



## Ray

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> :lmao
> It Begins....
> 
> 
> how does Greg Jackson ever expect Jon to get some fans?


Greg Jackson doesn't give two fucks. He used to say "If the fans are booing you while you're fighting, you're doing it right". I guess it worked with Condit and Guida as it gave Condit a title and Guida an almost upset :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

Fans pay just as much to see someone they hate lose, if not more. MMA needs legit heels, Sonnen wishes he could be one, what a fucking douche. Silva had a great heel run for a while where he was toying with everyone the entire fight in the ring, so much fun to watch a master heel at work.


----------



## Noel

So the UFC offered the fight to Chael, who accepted. Jon Jones however, on Greg Jackson's recommendation declined the fight. Apparently Greg Jackson was quoted saying "You don't take a fight with Chael Sonnen on a weeks notice".

For everything Bones has accomplished, he just pussied out. And Dana + the UFC are not happy by the looks of things.

Anyway, Bones is now scheduled to fight Lyoto on September 22nd, UFC 151 will be as if it has never happened and Sept 22nd will become UFC 152.


----------



## Stax Classic

Say what you will, Jones also managed to hype two fights at once. Sonnen has to happen now down the line, and when it does, it'll be huge.


----------



## Ray

> Charlie Brenneman ‏@SpaniardMMA
> 
> @jonnybones u can send my check to PO box 198. EH NJ. Rent is due the first, so preferably by then. Thanks. @ufc


I'm upset at everything right now. For UFC that they should learn to book better co-mains so that when a thing like this DOES happen, they can have the the co-main take over. UFC 151 was complete garbage without Dan Henderson/Jon Jones and look what happened when one of those guys got injured. Also to Jon Jones/Greg Jackson that he didn't take the fight with Sonnen. Do I think Sonnen deserves the title shot? Absolutely not. Especially making his debut at Light Heavyweight, he SHOULDN'T have gotten a title shot right away right after a loss. 

But what about the lower tier fighters who needed the fight money come UFC 151 to feed their families? What about some people who paid shit loads of money for getting to Vegas, paying for the hotel/airfare/accommodations? Listening to Chael Sonnens manager on the MMAJunkie podcast, he said that the only reason Chael took the fight was because he wanted to make sure those guys and fans would get what they deserved. A title fight. I'm sure even Chael Fucking Sonnen knew he was going to get destroyed by Bones despite how much he believes in himself. Part of the blame is on Jon, part of it is on the UFC. Just fucking sick of this right now.


----------



## Walls

Not cool Bones, not cool. Brenneman has a point.


I don't see why he would duck Chael. I love Chael but he wins that fight all day. And that fight would have done huge numbers, something he apparently is all about these days.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Just reading the rest of the quotes, Dana fucking BURIED Jones and Jackson, hes PISSED!



> - "I don't give a shit what Greg Jackson thinks. The guy is a fucking weirdo, man. Greg Jackson should not be interviewed by anybody ever again except by a psychiatrist."


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

fighters reactions, I like Bispings best
http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/8/23/3263256/pros-react-dan-henderson-injury-jon-jones-turn-down-chael-sonnen-ufc-151-cancelled


----------



## Rmx820

Pumbaa said:


> Fans pay just as much to see someone they hate lose, if not more. MMA needs legit heels, Sonnen wishes he could be one, what a fucking douche.


....what? pretty sure the majority of mma fans hate chael and want him to get his face smashed in. this post kind of proves it.


----------



## Walls

*I am completely bewildered that Jon Jones didn't accept the fight with Chael Sonnen. Never saw that coming in a million years.

Now the entire UFC card is scrapped because Jones didn't accept a fight with a 185lb'er who is completely out of shape. WOW. Just wow.
*


Rogan summed it up best. He must be a little ticked, normally he doesn't comment that much on shit like this.


Hopefully they compensate the fighters who didn't get to fight somehow, this sucks.


----------



## Rmx820

hahahahaha. holy shit. I just finished the conference call from this morning. Man. Dana is fucking PISSED. that was amazing.


----------



## Ray

I'm going to be listening to that thing every day before I sleep. Dana is fucking PISSED. I think this conference call would've been better then UFC 151 anyway :lmao


----------



## nazzac

Jones was already hated by thye majority before this, but now he's the most hated man in mma :lol


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Walls said:


> *I am completely bewildered that Jon Jones didn't accept the fight with Chael Sonnen. Never saw that coming in a million years.
> 
> Now the entire UFC card is scrapped because Jones didn't accept a fight with a 185lb'er who is completely out of shape. WOW. Just wow.
> *
> 
> 
> Rogan summed it up best. He must be a little ticked, normally he doesn't comment that much on shit like this.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they compensate the fighters who didn't get to fight somehow, this sucks.


The upcoming Joe Rogan podcast will be fun.


----------



## CyberWaste

Another nail in the impending coffin for UFC.


----------



## Ray

Joe Lauzon said this on twitter:


> Not only has this screwed over all the fans that bought tickets, non refundable airfare, took off work, made arrangements, etc… but think of all the fighters. Fighters that put in full camps, flew people in that helped them trains, etc. By the time I am actually fight, I spend close to 20k between corners, flights, expenses, coaches, etc… and then to have the whole show cancelled because ONE guy didn’t want to fight. This ONE guy that had trained an entire camp, who was the CHAMP and at the top of his weight class, who was going to fight someone who didn’t do the camp, and was fighting UP a weight class.


----------



## nazzac

Alright, the card wouldn't be ppv quality without the title fight, so why not try make a deal with FX or something and put it on for free. Therefore, fans don't get screwed as much and the fighters still get to fight and take home a pay check.


----------



## Stormbringer

This is truly irreprehensible. Something needs to be done, tickets need to be refunded, fighters paid.

What's the contingency plan for something like this? Is there a plan for something like this?

And what does UFC do to punish Judas Bones Jones? This guy just got a shitload of folks crucified.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Punk comments

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
Being a man. A lost concept.

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
Ok keyboard kids. Tell me what I do is fake, but at least I have heart. The irony is tangible. Who's phony now??

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
"Man up!"--the Briscoes. Bet ya Sun Tzu said that too.

CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
“@DeadMikeLocash: @CMPunk Bones would beat the shit out of your phony ass.” Yup. But I'd fight him. Come to @wwenxt @FullSail !! Big show!


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

I understand why people are mad but from Jon Jones perspective, he made the 100% right decision. Fighting Sonnen would be a no-win/no-win situation for him. He could beat him and again nothing but if he lost it would be a huge hit to his brand. 

Sonnen is bullshitting if he said he was doing it for the lower fighters on the card. He did it because he saw an opportunity. If he loses, its not big deal but if he managed to win or even give Jones a good fight it would be a win for him. 

I feel sorry for the other fighters because they don't get paid but they don't give a damn about Jones best interest and Jones job, much like everybody, is to look out for himself.


----------



## #PushKofiKingston

Sarcasm1 said:


> Punk comments
> 
> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> Being a man. A lost concept.
> 
> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> Ok keyboard kids. Tell me what I do is fake, but at least I have heart. The irony is tangible. Who's phony now??
> 
> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> "Man up!"--the Briscoes. Bet ya Sun Tzu said that too.
> 
> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> “@DeadMikeLocash: @CMPunk Bones would beat the shit out of your phony ass.” Yup. But I'd fight him. Come to @wwenxt @FullSail !! Big show!


Punk is a bitch. He clearly has some personal jealousy issues toward Jones but he partly makes these comments to back his butt buddy Sonnen. Being a man doesn't pay anybody bills especially Jon Jones. I'm a big fan on Punk's wrestling work but dammit does he make it hard not to hate him. I kinda wish Jones and Punk would fight, just so I could see Jones beat the hell out him and shut his mouth.


----------



## Walls

What pisses me off is that Jon knew if he didn't fight, the thing wouldn't go over and other guys wouldn't get paid and he still said no. And he just went off about how he fights to make money, support his kids, etc then does that. Fuck off, seriously.

Bisping fought Chael on the same notice, I don't see why Jon couldn't. And Chael was in shape and in his weight class and had Silva on his mind at the time when Bisping fought him. 

With all the shit talking those two have done and all the shit Bones talked, you'd think he's welcome an out of shape Chael to a fight to make a fuck ton of money and shut him up in the process.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

lol, undefeated and undisputed, Chael gonna Chael



> “When I decided to go after the light heavyweight championship, I knew that I’d win it like I always do. I just didn’t know it would be by forfeit. But I do stand before you today the light heavyweight champion. I’m in the same position today as I was yesterday. The fight’s going to happen sooner or later. It’s not like I’m not going to beat this guy up. It’s just a matter of when. My biggest concern isn’t with the fight or myself at all. My biggest concern is with Dan Henderson and his health. I have a personal relationship with him. I know his kids and how much he loves playing with them, so I just hate to see the guy’s health in any kind of jeopardy.”
> 
> “I don’t know the mindset or who’s around (Jones). I only know who’s around me. Dan Henderson, Matt Lindland, Randy Couture. These are the guys who molded me not just physically, but mentally. They would fight anybody, any time, anywhere. Some people mean it when they say that. I’m from that same mold. I’d never disrespect those guys that gave so much to me by being the first one from our group to back down. And I never say that to sound like a tough guy. I say that because I think it’s really important that you’re never a bully in this sport. I hate them so much.
> 
> “They are all a bunch of punks and bullies and I will never be one. The only litmus test I have for myself—am I willing to fight anybody? When the day comes that I won’t fight somebody, I won’t fight anybody. If there is someone out there that makes me go ‘I’m not fighting him,’ then I’m not going to fight anyone anymore. That’s what bullies do. Bullies pick and choose who they get in fights with based on who they think they can beat. I will never, ever do that. When the day comes that I back down, I will quit this sport.”
> 
> “This was his biggest opportunity. There’s no question I could beat Jon Jones. Jon Jones can beat me too. But I can beat him. If you ever wanted to stack the deck in his favor, you’d have done it on September 1. You’d have called me out of the blue, switched weight classes on me, put me on a plane to do a press tour, put me everywhere in the world except in the practice room. That was the opportunity he had. I could have beaten him, but he could have beaten me too. The next time we meet up, when I’ve had a camp and my coaches around me, that’s not going to be the case. It’s really important to win these fights, and the world saw me lose a fight. I fell down. I’m not going to fall down again.”
> 
> “Jon Jones is a delusional brat. He talks of being a businessman?! What?! What risks did he take? What capital did he raise? Where exactly is his office located? How many people does me employ? Hey JJ, put me on the phone with your secretary… Oh wait, what?”
> http://...............com/articles/1...elusional-brat


----------



## Sarcasm1

he is trashing Jones on Sportscenter.


----------



## -Mystery-

Jon Jones: confirmed pussy

You're supposed to be the second coming of Christ and you bitch out of fighting Sonnen? Lol. I hate Sonnen, but hope he smashes the kid's face in now when they eventually meet.




#PushKofiKingston said:


> I understand why people are mad but from Jon Jones perspective, he made the 100% right decision. Fighting Sonnen would be a no-win/no-win situation for him. He could beat him and again nothing but if he lost it would be a huge hit to his brand.


You realize he's now fighting a guy who he's already beat, right? Whether he fights Sonnen or Machida, he's still in that same predicament you just described.


----------



## Trigger

Jones claimed he didn't want to fight Machida from a business sense, yet he would rather do that than fight a guy who hasn't had a camp, is underweight and just came off a loss..oh and is one half of one of the UFCs biggest drawing events(biggest? can't remember).

It would have been risky for Jones to fight Chael, sure, but he would have made a lot more money than by fighting Machida again and he would have a ridiculous advantage. It definitely wasn't a no-win/no-win situation for him.

Huge dick move by Jones and his managers but he can't really be blamed for the other fighters losing out, that sits at the UFC's door.


----------



## Rmx820

Chael blasts Jones on Sports Center 
http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:8297478


----------



## scrilla

told everyone jones was a bitch


----------



## Liam Miller

Greg Jackson fuck you.











Bisping fought chael on 8 days notice goddammit.


----------



## scrilla

just read the fighter reaction tweets. the only people defending jones are fellow black fighters lol. surprised obama didn't tweet his support.


----------



## Liam Miller

scrilla said:


> just read the fighter reaction tweets. the only people defending jones are fellow black fighters lol. surprised obama didn't tweet his support.


I doubt Shad is, he's probably loving all of this.


And to think Jones sees himself as the Ali of MMA.


----------



## scrilla

#PushKofiKingston said:


> Punk is a bitch. He clearly has some personal jealousy issues toward Jones but he partly makes these comments to back his butt buddy Sonnen. Being a man doesn't pay anybody bills especially Jon Jones. I'm a big fan on Punk's wrestling work but dammit does he make it hard not to hate him. I kinda wish Jones and Punk would fight, just so I could see Jones beat the hell out him and shut his mouth.


why are you so worried about Jon Jones' bills? are you his "butt buddy"? Jones just signed a lucrative deal with Nike. his bills are fine. he was scared of Sonnen, face it son.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Rush

Jones is a bitch for this but he has nothing to gain from beating a bloated Sonnen on short notice. If he wins, then he beat an undersized guy who took the fight on short notice. If he loses then he loses his entire image. He's not a well liked fighter, he can't get anywhere based off personality, fans, etc. Hus entire thing is being a weapon, if he loses this fight it damages him. 

Sonnen has no business getting a title shot anyway but the biggest blame needs to go to the UFC. They could easily keep teh card, put it on fox/fuel and pay the fighters for their work. There are far too many events, they need to cut back on the number of events.



CyberWaste said:


> Another nail in the impending coffin for UFC.


:kobe laughable.


----------



## Ray

Jones responds.


> Dan Henderson got hurt, and our fight was canceled. As difficult as it is to deal with everything that's happened, I just didn't feel like I had enough time to prepare both physically and mentally for a fight with a new opponent. I just didn't feel I had enough to prepare properly and perform at my best. Whether Chael Sonnen actually deserves a title shot really isn't my place to say. But if he wants to fight on Sept. 22, then I'm fine with that.


Source: http://mmajunkie.com/news/30352/jon...-behind-decision-to-turn-down-replacement.mma

To say Jones was ducking Chael is laughable. Jones beats Chael 9 times out of 10, and I'm sure that Chael even realizes that. Chael did say that the only reason he would go ahead with this is because he wanted to have the show go on for the fans and the lower card fighters. And I do see Jones point of view. He's been preparing for Henderson and 8 days before, he gets Sonnen. Jackson's camp is based alot on strategy and that would all go in the dumps if Jones had agreed. 

I'm starting to put more and more blame on UFC for this. Don't EVER book cards that are completely dependent on the main-event, or else shit like this will happen. Always have a solid main-event on stand by that can take over on its own.


----------



## scrilla

his entire image is garbage anyway. for a guy as dominant as he has been he's hardly as popular or the draw that he should be. if he lost he would've made more money on a rematch and gained popularity for accepting the fight on short notice. as of right now this is a black eye to his already lackluster popularity. 

he was also crying about money like a week ago and I'm guessing a Sonnen fight even on a weeks notice would've drawn more than a Machida rematch. I don't like Sonnen, Machida or Jones so I have no horse in the race. I pretty much hate them all. 

I do agree on the UFC needing to cut back on the cards so they could actually have a decent fight to fall back on. I also agree with Dana that Greg Jackson is a fucking sport killer. fuck Greg Jackson.


also that nail in the coffin statement was pretty retarded although this does remind me a bit of when Fedor was ducking everyone after Barnett pulled out of the Affliction card. albeit I don't think UFC is going to have THAT harsh of a fallout, but it definitely is a black eye for the promotion as well.


----------



## Dub

Jones got a nike deal son, his popularity is fine.


----------



## scrilla

that doesn't necessarily mean shit. it just means he is a good corporate representative and is talented as fuck which Nike clearly recognizes. he's still not as popular as someone of his talent/with his record should because he's unlikable. this just makes him more unlikable.


----------



## Rush

Affliction went under b/c they were paying their fighters outrageous money. Money that they had no hope of getting back via gate + PPV sales. Arlovski got paid 750k and 1.5 mil for his 2 fights there. Thats insane.

To put that in perspective. Their first show had a gate of around 2 mil, 100k buys on PPV. The amount of pay disclosed was 3.3 mil. UFC 86 had a gate of 3.3 mil, 540k buys on PPV and the fighter pay was 943k.


----------



## Ray

KAY. WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN MMA ATM?



> By Ariel Helwani
> 
> Aug 24, 2012 - Jon Jones will not be facing Lyoto Machida at UFC 152 after all.
> 
> Instead, Vitor Belfort will fight Jones for the UFC light heavyweight title on Sept. 22 in Toronto. UFC president Dana White confirmed the change with MMAFighting.com late Thursday night.
> 
> According to White, Machida turned down the title shot on Thursday. Belfort volunteered to fight Jones on one month's notice and was granted the title shot by the promotion.
> 
> Belfort was originally scheduled to face Alan Belcher at UFC 153 in October. White said he hasn't decided who will fight Belcher instead.
> 
> White added since Machida turned down the title shot, he will most likely have to fight another top contender before he gets an opportunity to fight for the title again.


Source: http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/8/2...adline-ufc-152-after-lyoto-machida-turns-down

Jones vs. Belfort now? Seriously? WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK IS GOING ON HERE?


----------



## scrilla

confirms my belief that Machida wants to move down to 185. 

I wonder if they offered him Sonnen for Toronto.


----------



## ShadowT2

Jon Jones didn't screw Dana White, Dana screwed Dana, I have no sympathy whatsoever for Dana White.

Dana's coming off like a baby in my opinion. If there was any other credible fight on the show, I doubt he'd be doing this to Jones right now. It's your own fault for saturating the market with too many shows and not enough room for error.

Seriously though, has anyone ever seen an owner of a company cursing so much and acting like such an asshole so often?


----------



## scrilla

Rush said:


> Affliction went under b/c they were paying their fighters outrageous money. Money that they had no hope of getting back via gate + PPV sales. Arlovski got paid 750k and 1.5 mil for his 2 fights there. Thats insane.
> 
> To put that in perspective. Their first show had a gate of around 2 mil, 100k buys on PPV. The amount of pay disclosed was 3.3 mil. UFC 86 had a gate of 3.3 mil, 540k buys on PPV and the fighter pay was 943k.


ya I know. my point was cancelling a show is still a black eye for UFC. cancelling their first show in the Zuffa era makes them look a bit unprofessional. it's their fault just as much as Jones for underbooking their cards. still if I was flying into Vegas for the fight I'd be pissed I know there's a risk when you buy a ticket to a UFC show that the fight could be cancelled, but I'm guessing anyone that had flight plans etc. that they can't cancel will probably think twice about buying tickets again.

mainly what reminded me of the situation though was I remember Fedor turning down any other fight they tried to give him to save the show. idk how legit it was, but I think Vitor was actually one of the guys rumored to take Barnett's place and Fedor turned down a middleweight. that's why Jones refusing to fight a middleweight reminded me of the situation. Affliction probably would've gone under after that show if it took place anyway given their retarded business managment.

Official Affliction "Banned" Fighter Payout’s:
Fedor Emelianenko: $300,000 (no win bonus) def. Tim Sylvia: $800,000
Andrei Arlovski: $750,000 (includes $250,000 win bonus) def. Ben Rothell: $250,000
Josh Barnett: $300,000 (no win bonus) def. Pedro Rizzo: $70,000
Mark Hominick: $10,000 (includes $5,000 win bonus) def. Savant Young: $7,000
Renato Sobral: $90,000 (includes $30,000 win bonus) def: Mike Whitehead: $50,000
Matt Lindland: $300,000 (includes $75,000 win bonus) def. Fabio Nascimento: $20,00O
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira: $50,000 (no win bonus) def. Edwin Dewees: $15,000
Mike Pyle: $20,000 (includes $5,000 win bonus) JJ Ambrose: $5,000
Ray Lizama: $3,000 vs. Justin Levens: $6000*
Vitor Belfort: $140,000 (includes $70,000 win bonus) Terry Martin: $30,000
Paul Buentello: $80,000 (includes $20,000 win bonus) vs. Gary Goodridge: $25,000

:lmao + Fedor and M-1 made way more than 300k. company was doomed from the start.

edit: also Ariel' latest tweet. 
"Don't go sleeping on me just yet. I got one more HOLY CRAP story for you before we can hopefully put this day to bed."



> Anderson Silva Offered to Save UFC 151
> 
> 
> 
> By Ariel Helwani - Video Reporter and Writer
> 
> Follow @MMAFighting on Twitter, and Like MMA Fighting on Facebook.
> 
> Aug 24, 2012 - Anderson Silva was close to saving UFC 151.
> 
> According to UFC president Dana White, Silva, the middleweight champion, personally called him just moments after he announced on Thursday that UFC 151 was canceled after Jon Jones turned down a fight against Chael Sonnen. Silva, who admitted he wasn't in the best shape, volunteered to fight on eight days' notice in Las Vegas against another light heavyweight fighter. Unfortunately, he was a few hours late as the promotion had already decided to scrap the event.
> White said he never expected Silva to offer his services to fight Jones and appreciated the call.
> 
> Jones will now meet Vitor Belfort for the light heavyweight title on Sept. 22 in Toronto after Lyoto Machida turned down the fight due to not having enough time to train.


also:



> Follow
> 
> Lance Pugmire
> ‏@latimespugmire
> @lorenzofertitta tells me Shogun Rua also turned down shot at Jones to set up Belfort as Sept. 22 opponent. #UFC
> Reply Retweet Favorite


----------



## Ray

Silva didn't want the fight against Jones. Ariel clarified in his latest tweet that he would fight "another light heavyweight" fighter. Still, classy move on Silva's part. Mad respect. Tried to save an event.


----------



## scrilla

yeah that makes more sense. why the fuck would Jones have accepted to fight Silva if he just turned down Sonnen anyway?

i'm not surprised guys are ducking Jones now, but why the fuck didn't they just go with Sonnen? i guess Vitor > Sonnen since Sonnen is coming off a loss at another weight, but at this point this is becoming comical. it's not like Vitor has done shit to get the fight either. either way Vitor/Jones will be far more interesting than Jones/Machida.

edit: according to Meltzer, Jones turned down Chael again.


----------



## Ray

What a mind fuck of a day. Let me get this shit together.

So orginally, Jones and Hendo were ready to go at it on UFC 151. 8 days before the event itself, Hendo gets a torn meniscus that causes him to pull out. No one except Chael Sonnen would take the fight on 8 days notice, and UFC thinks they have gotten Sonnen vs. Jones as a main-event for 151. In the morning, 1 hour before the phone call conference, Jones and Greg Jackson reveal that they don't want Chael Sonnen on 8 days notice. Dana then says that UFC 151 is scrapped all together and that MACHIDA will face Jones in a rematch for the title at UFC 152. All is dandy. Wait. No it isn't. Machida reveals Thursday night that he will not take Jon Jones at UFC 152 because it's a month notice and that's too short. In the middle of all this, Anderson Silva offered to fight a light heavyweight other then Jon Jones to save UFC 151, but it was too late. And then UFC announces that Vitor Belfort will get the title shot against Jones at UFC 152.

Fuck. WWE can't come up with this. I fully expect that by the time I wake up tomorrow morning and check my newsites, we'll be getting Ronda Rousey vs. Jon Jones or something crazy like that.


----------



## deadman18

What next, Ken Shamrock vs Jon Jones at UFC 152? Seriously though fuck Greg Jackson.


----------



## scrilla

it seems anyone currently in camp with a decent name is a worthy #1 contender for the LHW Championship. remember when the LHW division was the most stacked division in UFC? lmao.


----------



## scrilla

psx71 said:


> What a mind fuck of a day. Let me get this shit together.
> 
> So orginally, Jones and Hendo were ready to go at it on UFC 151. 8 days before the event itself, Hendo gets a torn meniscus that causes him to pull out. No one except Chael Sonnen would take the fight on 8 days notice, and UFC thinks they have gotten Sonnen vs. Jones as a main-event for 151. In the morning, 1 hour before the phone call conference, Jones and Greg Jackson reveal that they don't want Chael Sonnen on 8 days notice. Dana then says that UFC 151 is scrapped all together and that MACHIDA will face Jones in a rematch for the title at UFC 152. All is dandy. Wait. No it isn't. Machida reveals Thursday night that he will not take Jon Jones at UFC 152 because it's a month notice and that's too short. In the middle of all this, Anderson Silva offered to fight a light heavyweight other then Jon Jones to save UFC 151, but it was too late. And then UFC announces that Vitor Belfort will get the title shot against Jones at UFC 152.
> 
> Fuck. WWE can't come up with this. I fully expect that by the time I wake up tomorrow morning and check my newsites, we'll be getting Ronda Rousey vs. Jon Jones or something crazy like that.


Dana to cut to 205.

anyway at this point since anyone is apparently worthy Dana should call up Randy and at least get a decent buyrate out of it.


----------



## Rmx820

scrilla said:


> anyway at this point since anyone is apparently worthy Dana should call up Randy and at least get a decent buyrate out of it.


I'd totally watch Randy vs Jones tbh.


----------



## Ray

What the hell. Let's make it a triple threat. Jon Jones(C) vs. Chuck Liddell vs. Randy Couture


----------



## Walls

I'm going to laugh if Vitor knocks Jones out. Normally I'm an uber Jones mark but him having the choice to fight and help the other fighters get paid and choosing not to when just days ago he went on about how he fights to support his family, I've lost some respect for him.

Odds are Jones tools him though. Once this all dies down, this will only fuel Jones' heel persona.


----------



## Ray

According to Lorenzo Ferttita, UFC offered Shogun to fight Jones, but he turned it down as well. I think he was on medical suspension anyway, so don't really know why they would do that.


----------



## Myers

Yeah this really sucks, but no way in fucking hell does Chael get a fight against Jones. Having your most dominant champion fight a MW who just came off an embarrassing loss would hurt it's image more then cancelling the event. 

If Jones fights Sonnen and just tools him, then people paid for a PPV that wasn't stacked and where your champion was basically facing a can of the LHW division.

If Sonnen wins that fight then he beats the present and future of MMA without even earning it, jones damages his image and the UFC hurts it's image by just handing title shots.

The fights will be rescheduled and all will be right in a months time, people blaming jones is better for the company then them putting on a half-assed card to make money.


----------



## Walls

You do realize the UFC is putting Belfort in there with Jones, which is worse than Sonnen, right? So they are doing a worse thing than everything you just stated.


----------



## Myers

Except they are adding the fight to a much better card as a bonus. Besides sonnen can't KO shit, he just lays on top, so he is just as useless or even worse then vitor


----------



## Walls

Vitor hasn't done shit since he took the greatest kick in UFC history to the face. That's what he's more famous for now, getting kicked in the face by Anderson. So that's his claim to fame walking into the fight with Jones. And yes, Sonnen lost twice to Anderson but he owned him the first time and made a silly error the second time around, his stock is the same. Chael is a bigger name than Vitor is, plain and simple. If you don't think so, you're wrong.

Vitor throws bombs but he isn't hitting Jones. More people would want to see Jones' ground game tested and Chael will do that, not to mention more people want to see Jones/Chael than both Machida and Vitor combined.


----------



## Myers

Vitor is also not coming off a loss. Neither one deserve the fight but at least this isn't combined with the 150 card. This is also better for Chael because he can continue to talk shit on Jones and can keep being his delusional self.


----------



## Walls

Yeah, he's coming off a win against a guy who can't make weight to save his life and got cut. Chael lost to Anderson, everyone loses to him. It almost doesn't even count.


----------



## Rush

Walls said:


> Vitor hasn't done shit since he took the greatest kick in UFC history to the face. That's what he's more famous for now, getting kicked in the face by Anderson. *So that's his claim to fame walking into the fight with Jones.* And yes, Sonnen lost twice to Anderson but he owned him the first time and made a silly error the second time around, his stock is the same. Chael is a bigger name than Vitor is, plain and simple. If you don't think so, you're wrong.
> 
> Vitor throws bombs but he isn't hitting Jones. More people would want to see Jones' ground game tested and Chael will do that, not to mention more people want to see Jones/Chael than both Machida and Vitor combined.


only if you're a fucking MMA newb. 

Sonnen made a silly error the first time around to get caught in a triangle, 2nd time was a brain explosion.


----------



## Walls

Poor choice of wording, I agree. I and all of us know what Vitor has done but you can't deny that as of late he's more famous for taking that kick to the face. And yes, Chael is famous for talking shit to Anderson and losing twice, whatever. He is still the better option as far as fan fare goes and ppv buys.


----------



## nazzac

What a mess seriously. The UFC has themselves to blame here. They didn't put a strong co main event on the card, and they didn't try to make the card (without the main event)free on FX or Fuel. Any one of those options would have avoided this. Jones is getting too much of the blame here


----------



## Myers

Walls said:


> Poor choice of wording, I agree. I and all of us know what Vitor has done but you can't deny that as of late he's more famous for taking that kick to the face. And yes, Chael is famous for talking shit to Anderson and losing twice, whatever. He is still the better option as far as fan fare goes and ppv buys.


I think Vitor is much more marketable then Sonnen. Vitor is a former champion with a highlight reel of KO's that they can hype up in promo's. He also won fights at LHW that they can show in their packages. He also has only lost once in the last 5 years. 

All sonnen can do is talk, which can only go so far. Especially when he is going into a fight where he is expected to lose.

Both Sonnen and Belfort would lose, but Belfort has a legacy where Sonnen's claim to fame was almost beating an injured Silva on PED's, subbing Stann, barely beating Bisping, and then losing another title fight.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

This is giving me a headache.


----------



## Rated R™

Myers said:


> *I think Vitor is much more marketable then Sonnen.* Vitor is a former champion with a highlight reel of KO's that they can hype up in promo's. He also won fights at LHW that they can show in their packages. He also has only lost once in the last 5 years.
> 
> All sonnen can do is talk, which can only go so far. Especially when he is going into a fight where he is expected to lose.
> 
> Both Sonnen and Belfort would lose, but Belfort has a legacy where Sonnen's claim to fame was almost beating an injured Silva on PED's, subbing Stann, barely beating Bisping, and then losing another title fight.


You're joking, right?


----------



## Myers

Rated R™ said:


> You're joking, right?


okay, explain to me why Sonnen is more marketable?


----------



## Rush

Sonnen is more marketable but i'm curious as to how rated r is going to answer so i'll wait a sec.


----------



## Walls

I get warned every time he comes around, sitting this one out. Have fun, Rush.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

Not sure if this has been mentioned but Anderson Silva offered to fight on UFC 151 in an attempt to save the card. It was after Dana had already cancelled it though.



> Anderson Silva was close to saving UFC 151.
> 
> According to UFC president Dana White, Silva, the middleweight champion, personally called him just moments after he announced on Thursday that UFC 151 was canceled after Jon Jones turned down a fight against Chael Sonnen. Silva, who admitted he wasn't in the best shape, volunteered to fight on eight days' notice in Las Vegas against another light heavyweight fighter. Unfortunately, he was a few hours late as the promotion had already decided to scrap the event.
> 
> White said he never expected Silva to offer his services and appreciated the offer.


----------



## Walls

That was cool of him. Wonder who he would have fought? Not like it mattered, he would have steamrolled them anyway.


----------



## Myers

What a mindfuck would it have been if he fought sonnen at 205 8*D


----------



## Walls

:lmao

I thought of that too. The look on Chael's face would have been priceless.


----------



## Rush

Sonnen is more marketable due to a number of things but the primary one is Sonnen's ability to talk. UFC's primary audience is America, and following that English speaking nations. there is a larg market in Brazil but it is small in comparison to the Anglophone countries. Belfort, can speak English really well and is outstanding in comparison to most Brazilian fighters but i'm not sure why, but Americans seem to either have trouble understanding accents, even if the person is speaking perfect English. 

Belfort is respectful, knowledgeable and a nice guy when talking, all of this is great for hardcore fans, and Brazilian fans. He's a nice guy. Sonnen is the opposite, he's a douche, he's been busted for money laundering and popped for PED's (yes Belfort also got pinged for that but it was verified by a doctor that he injected him post-surgically and Belfort was unaware of that) and he's just generally likes to hype himself as the bad guy. Now to use a stereotype, people like to watch the bad guy. Whether they think he's cool (aka Walls) or want to see him get his head kicked in (aka Me) he gets attention and people want to see him fight. 

Yes this is a sport and Belfort has the more decorated career, is a more likeable, well rounded fighter and is higher on any rankings at 205. Speaking strictly from a sporting perspective then Belfort is easier to hype based off prior victories. Sonnen's mouth allows him to transcend where he would otherwise be fighting puely off ability. Sonnen's ability to talk is the primary reason why he's more makertable. He has the appeal from casual fans whether its b/c they want to see him win, or see him get his head kicked in. My brother who doesn't watch much UFC was asking about Silva/Sonnen II b/c he thought Sonnen was a tool. 

So Sonnen has the advantage in being able to build and promote the fight. If you look at it, and removed the interview element and wanted to build it around fighting ability and style. Belfort has a highlight reel KO's, and you can build him as a guy who can be a deadly striker. Sonnen lacks the finishing ability but that really doesn't matter when making hype videos. With the right sound effects you can make any takedown and ground n pound look like its a huge thing. So you can build Sonnen up as a guy who can takedown the best in the world (ie show a bunch of stuff from his fights with Silva), the fights with Silva are the recent memories from Sonnen and while he got beat, he got closer than any guy has done in the UFC against Anderson. Having said that, Belfort has the advantage if you show highlight packages. He hasn't had a fight go the distance in 5 rounds. Everyone likes a guy who will go out and bang. 

So on my little check list of marketability it stands as

Hype/promo skills - large adv. Sonnen
Fighting style - adv. Belfort
Career highlights/achievements - adv. Belfort

Which makes it a 2-1 for Belfort but his advantage in those 2 doesn't come close to Chael's ability to promote a fight. 



Walls said:


> I get warned every time he comes around, sitting this one out. Have fun, Rush.


i get away with far more than others though :argh:


----------



## Walls

That's because you're more popular than me on here for some god forsaken reason, considering I'm easily the GOAT.


----------



## Rush

bitch please, i won the best popularity contest on here by being voted best sports poster 2 years in a row :westbrook2


----------



## Myers

Rush hit it on the head about they can put packages together to highlight almost any fighter so all of Belfort's accolades are somewhat irrelevant. I was just hoping someone else would have came up with that counterpoint. Having discussions in here with the same 4 people can get tedious.

RUSH only get all the love because of that enormous girth of a rep bar. People have a hard time ignoring it.


----------



## Walls

Rush said:


> bitch please, i won the best popularity contest on here by being voted best sports poster 2 years in a row :westbrook2



Best sports poster, gee, what an honor. I made the weed thread famous, son. Even so, I take no responsibility whatsoever to what happened to it.


Edit - I just watched the two latest Tommy Toe Hold episodes and you guys need to go watch them. Now. They were fucking amazing.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

lol fucking time zones, went to bed last night thinking it was Machida at 152 and the shambles had been somewhat resolved, wake up to find it had barely even started.
Halfway expecting it all to change again today, is Jones V Vitor now 100%confirmed?

edit- nvm just saw Dana's confirmed it


----------



## T-C

Throughout this whole thing Chael has still managed to prove that he is the man. That's the most important thing to take from it.


----------



## StarJupes

T-C said:


> Throughout this whole thing Chael has still managed to prove that he is the man. That's the most important thing to take from it.


no he was unable to back his words up against Silva and now wants to talk his way to a title shot in the Light-Heavyweight Division. Still a door closer.


----------



## Rush

Chael is a muppet. He's never going to win a title in the UFC.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

In much happier cancelation news Dan Miller is out of 152 not because of injury but because his young son finally got approved for a much needed kidney transplant, fantastic news, best of luck to him.


----------



## Liam Miller

Wait what! Belfort is now fighting Jones?

WTF is going on.


----------



## PartFive

Why did Machida pull out? he just land in Brazil or something? Anyway that's awesome I hope Vitor wins via KTFO.


----------



## Liam Miller

very very small chance of it happening but Vitor KO'ing Jones would be the greatest moment in MMA history.


----------



## Stormbringer

Rush said:


> Chael is a muppet. He's never going to win a title in the UFC.


Chael stepped up to fight maybe the second most dangerous man in UFC with a week's notice and you call him a Muppet. No one wanted Jones, no one. Chael said he'd take it, that makes him a man in my book. Just like Bisping and Leben. Taking a fight on short notice is a man's move, plain and simple.


----------



## Rush

PartFive said:


> Why did Machida pull out? he just land in Brazil or something? Anyway that's awesome I hope Vitor wins via KTFO.


He wants more than a month to prepare for his title shot. 



DX-Superkick said:


> Chael stepped up to fight maybe the second most dangerous man in UFC with a week's notice and you call him a Muppet. No one wanted Jones, no one. Chael said he'd take it, that makes him a man in my book. Just like Bisping and Leben. Taking a fight on short notice is a man's move, plain and simple.


are you retarded? or can you simply not read? T-C said he was 'the man'. Not that he was a man, or that taking a fight made him a man etc. He's not the man, he's a muppet. Also seeing as you're a yank you may not be aware of what muppet means when used colloquially like that, is british slang. Basically means he's an idiot, twat, tool etc. Has nothing to do with his manliness.


----------



## nazzac

Jones said that Chael will not talk his way into a title shot. I guess he's right then. If Chael didn't open his mouth and attack Jones in the first place, he wouldn't be considered for a replacement. Looks like that backfired :lol


----------



## Duke Silver

I'm disappointed in the way Jones [and his camp] handled the situation - given the fact that he knew the consiquences of not taking the fight with Chael - but ultimately it comes down to the fact that the UFC booked a boxing card. 

No athelete should be put in a situation where his unease of fighting an opponent causes this much chaos; but at the same time, it shows the character of Jones that he's willing to cost the UFC an excessive amount of money, disappoint thousands of fans, and stall the careers of 20 other fighters. Jones can't be held responsible for the cancellation of 151, but he holds a large share of the blame. The decision proves even more baffling when you consider the names that did step up, and for the fact that Bisping did what Jonny would not.

If there's one good thing to come out of this, it's proof that the UFC are running way too many shows. I hope it gives Dana & the Fertittas something to think about, because they've been saturating the market all year.

In regards to the currently booked title fight; Vitor/Jones is just fine with me. In an unfortunate situation, I think they could have done a lot worse. However lopsided the fight may end up being, I like the fight stylistically and being a big Belfort fan doesn't hurt.


----------



## Duke Silver




----------



## Walls

I don't know why people are bitching about too many shows. I love it. And this isn't going to make them rethink shit. Next year there will probably be even more shows and I'm all for it.


----------



## nazzac

Depends what you prefer. More shows that are watered down or less shows that are stacked?


----------



## ogorodnikov

Rush said:


> Jones is a bitch for this but he has nothing to gain from beating a bloated Sonnen on short notice. If he wins, then he beat an undersized guy who took the fight on short notice. If he loses then he loses his entire image. He's not a well liked fighter, he can't get anywhere based off personality, fans, etc. Hus entire thing is being a weapon, if he loses this fight it damages him.
> 
> Sonnen has no business getting a title shot anyway but the biggest blame needs to go to the UFC. They could easily keep teh card, put it on fox/fuel and pay the fighters for their work. There are far too many events, they need to cut back on the number of events


you don't quite understand. i can fully understand why someone doesn't like Sonnen, but as a champion, Jones shouldn't fucking pick and choose who he fights. especially when it comes down to saving an ENTIRE card. think of all the other fighters that spent so much money on full training camps, airfare to fly out other people to help them, all the money spent is now wasted or they have to wait even more than they planned for. all because ONE guy didn't want to fight on the card. seriously, wouldn't that piss you off?

it's not a matter of what Jones has to gain or lose from fighting Sonnen. it's about saving the card. not many people would accept a fight with Jones on 8 days notice, he knew this. the reason Jones turned it down was because he's said multiple times he would never let Sonnen talk his way into another title shot. Jones is basically a petty, selfish asshole. that's why he didn't take the fight, not what you're saying. what does it even matter if Sonnen would've gotten a title shot? it's not a matter of talking himself into a title shot, it's more like being a replacement on EIGHT days notice, and he's a name and people would still watch.

Sonnen did nothing wrong here and shouldn't be criticized an ounce. this all falls on Jones and his camp for not taking the fight.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

What a freaking mess. I don't even understand why they're doing Jones vs. Vitor. Jones declined, so don't give him a fight at all. I don't see why they had to put Jones on the next PPV. Hell the UFC should of offered him a heavyweight fight while he waits for a contender to emerge, like Daniel Cormier or Cain Velasquez.. :side:


----------



## ogorodnikov




----------



## Ray

Jon Jones vs. Belfort betting odds

Jon Jones -925
Vitor Belfort +625

Those are fucking ridiculous even though I do think that Jones will win. Vitor has a strong punchers chance though.


----------



## BruiserKC

I didn't know Floyd Mayweather was fighting as Jon Jones in the UFC, he clearly has made a career out of ducking people. I haven't watched boxing in forever because one of the reasons was I got tired of seeing people duck fighters. Jones could have taken care of Sonnen in short order and been done with it.


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> you don't quite understand. i can fully understand why someone doesn't like Sonnen, but as a champion, Jones shouldn't fucking pick and choose who he fights. especially when it comes down to saving an ENTIRE card. think of all the other fighters that spent so much money on full training camps, airfare to fly out other people to help them, all the money spent is now wasted or they have to wait even more than they planned for. all because ONE guy didn't want to fight on the card. seriously, wouldn't that piss you off?
> 
> it's not a matter of what Jones has to gain or lose from fighting Sonnen. it's about saving the card. not many people would accept a fight with Jones on 8 days notice, he knew this. the reason Jones turned it down was because he's said multiple times he would never let Sonnen talk his way into another title shot. Jones is basically a petty, selfish asshole. that's why he didn't take the fight, not what you're saying. what does it even matter if Sonnen would've gotten a title shot? it's not a matter of talking himself into a title shot, it's more like being a replacement on EIGHT days notice, and he's a name and people would still watch.
> 
> Sonnen did nothing wrong here and shouldn't be criticized an ounce. this all falls on Jones and his camp for not taking the fight.


Well maybe the UFC should have put on a stronger card instead of relying on the main event. They could have also switched the card to a free card instead of Cancelling it all together. This is the UFC's fault, not Jones', not Sonnens or anyone else. Dana and Co Fucked up so they blamed Jones and Jackson to cover their asses. And it seems to have worked.


----------



## T-C

So have they given Chael the belt through forfeit yet?


----------



## ogorodnikov

nazzac said:


> Well maybe the UFC should have put on a stronger card instead of relying on the main event. They could have also switched the card to a free card instead of Cancelling it all together. This is the UFC's fault, not Jones', not Sonnens or anyone else. Dana and Co Fucked up so they blamed Jones and Jackson to cover their asses. And it seems to have worked.


the card was fine. it had Ellenberger/Koscheck initially, and Siver/Yagin would've probably been FOTN. the first 2 fights on the card are somewhat weak, but the main event would've been fucking HUGE. it's Jon Jones. arguably the greatest LHW of all time already. don't bitch about how much a card sucks until it's over. there have been many seemingly stacked cards that ended up being shit and ones on FX and Feul that were amazing. the list goes on and on and on. if the event went through with Jones/Sonnen and the card was average with a mix of boring LNP/finishes, then nobody would even care like a month later. that's a dumb argument.

and lol @ "he should have made it free."


----------



## ogorodnikov

nazzac said:


> Depends what you prefer. More shows that are watered down or less shows that are stacked?


the UFC is getting more and more talent as it grows. would you prefer that most cards are stacked like hell, but cost money? you know, as opposed to the good amount of free cards Dana puts out? the reason you don't care about that is because you watch illegally from a stream, so you don't understand why more cards is a great thing.

what a dumb statement.


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> the card was fine. it had Ellenberger/Koscheck initially, and Siver/Yagin would've probably been FOTN. the first 2 fights on the card are somewhat weak, but the main event would've been fucking HUGE. it's Jon Jones. arguably the greatest LHW of all time already. don't bitch about how much a card sucks until it's over. there have been many seemingly stacked cards that ended up being shit and ones on FX and Feul that were amazing. the list goes on and on and on. if the event went through with Jones/Sonnen and the card was average with a mix of boring LNP/finishes, then nobody would even care like a month later. that's a dumb argument.
> 
> and lol @ "he should have made it free."


Nobody would have bought that card. UFC is a business after all, and without the main event, the card wouldn't have sold. People judge if they are going to buy a card by looking at it. The card probs wouldn't have even done 100K without the main event.

The free idea is a perfectly logical suggestion. The UFC could have tried to make a deal to get it on FX or Fuel, therefore, the fans still get an event, and the fighters still get a pay day


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> the UFC is getting more and more talent as it grows. would you prefer that most cards are stacked like hell, but cost money? you know, as opposed to the good amount of free cards Dana puts out? the reason you don't care about that is because you watch illegally from a stream, so you don't understand why more cards is a great thing.
> 
> what a dumb statement.


I live in the UK, so no i don't stream it, i watch it on ESPN. Plus, i never gave an opinion on which i think is better you idiot. I said, it depends on what you want. I never said i prefer this or i prefer that.


----------



## ogorodnikov

nazzac said:


> Nobody would have bought that card. UFC is a business after all, and without the main event, the card wouldn't have sold. People judge if they are going to buy a card by looking at it. The card probs wouldn't have even done 100K without the main event.


do you have any idea how many cards you can remove the Main Event from and say "wow, this card sure looks weak!" man... what the fuck are you even saying? it's a massive Main Event with a lot of passable to exciting fights in between. Ellenberger/Koscheck is a fine, exciting co-main event. you sound downright silly. a shitload of cards in the past would've been good free cards if you take out the Main Event, and that's what this would've been.



> The free idea is a perfectly logical suggestion. The UFC could have tried to make a deal to get it on FX or Fuel, therefore, the fans still get an event, and the fighters still get a pay day


so all those fans that already bought tickets get some FX or Fuel card as opposed to Jon Jones vs Dan Henderson. yeah, that'd go over with those fans that "still get an event." right? you simply do not know what you're talking about. i seriously question if you even watch MMA at all or are just some butthurt Pride fanboy. 

gee, what a generous payday for those fighters that don't get PPV cuts. you call the card as a whole complete shit, then just shoo them off to FX or Feul and say "oh, they still got some form of a payday, who cares"?

your situation fucking annihilates their payday even worse than it already is while they're on UFC 152, even though some are on the next FX card anyway thanks to Jones and Greg Jackson. but nope, they're not to blame at all.

it's funny that you support less cards (edit: "think it depends on what people want", which is equally stupid), but then the UFC cancels this "shit" card like you're saying and makes a stacked UFC 152 to replace UFC 151 and you complain. talk about contradicting the fuck out of yourself.


----------



## ogorodnikov

nazzac said:


> I live in the UK, so no i don't stream it, i watch it on ESPN. Plus, i never gave an opinion on which i think is better you idiot. I said, it depends on what you want. I never said i prefer this or i prefer that.


ok, same thing. you get it for free anyway. you don't understand why more cards are a good thing. it's not even up for debate... more cards with a promotion that constantly gets more talent can only be a good thing.

it doesn't depend on anything anyone wants. it's only a positive thing. there's no other way around it.


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> do you have any idea how many cards you can remove the Main Event from and say "wow, this card sure looks weak!" man... what the fuck are you even saying? it's a massive Main Event with a lot of passable to exciting fights in between. Ellenberger/Koscheck is a fine, exciting co-main event. you sound downright silly. a shitload of cards in the past would've been good free cards if you take out the Main Event, and that's what this would've been.
> 
> so all those fans that already bought tickets get some FX or Fuel card as opposed to Jon Jones vs Dan Henderson. yeah, that'd go over with those fans that "still get an event." right? you simply do not know what you're talking about. i seriously question if you even watch MMA at all or are just some butthurt Pride fanboy.
> 
> it's funny that you support less cards (edit: "think it depends on what people want, which is equally stupid), but then the UFC cancels this "shit" card like you're saying and makes a stacked UFC 152 to replace UFC 151 and you complain. talk about contradicting the fuck out of yourself.


I may aswell talk to my wall, because you don't understand where i'm coming from. Yeah, they may have been exciting fights, but the card wouldn't draw shit, because it had no name value. UFC 142 was a great event, but it didn't draw much did it? 

Okay, so your now questioning if i'm a mma fan. I'm a regular poster in this thread, just like Rush,Walls,Psx etc... Plus i wasn't even a fan when Pride was around, so shut the fuck up. MMA is my favourite sport, so fuck off because you don't know me at all.

At least the fans would get something though. It's better than paying hundreds, maybe even thousands of dollars for nothing. And if it's exciting, then they get some of their moneys worth.

And the last statement, oh dear. I never once said i prefer less cards which are more stacked. So either your a fucking idiot, you can't read or both.

I don't mind a good debate, but your not undertanding me here


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> ok, same thing. you get it for free anyway. you don't understand why more cards are a good thing. it's not even up for debate... more cards with a promotion that constantly gets more talent can only be a good thing.
> 
> it doesn't depend on anything anyone wants. it's only a positive thing. there's no other way around it.


1. I don't get it free, i pay for subscription

2. I understand the positives. More cards= More mma to watch, and more talent gets put on show. But there are negatives also. Cards don't get a big selling co main event at times because of this, So if a situation pops up like the main event being pulled out, they don't a credible main event as back up.


----------



## Stormbringer

I know the fight isn't happening, but did Dana tell Jones that it was a title fight? It could have just been a catchweight fight no harm to his title or Lightweight legacy. Jones has already lost to Hamill its not like he's undefeated.


----------



## nazzac

DX-Superkick said:


> I know the fight isn't happening, but did Dana tell Jones that it was a title fight? It could have just been a catchweight fight no harm to his title or Lightweight legacy. Jones has already lost to Hamill its not like he's undefeated.


The problem is though, would Jones or Chael be able to cut down to 195 in time?


----------



## ogorodnikov

nazzac said:


> 1. I don't get it free, i pay for subscription
> 
> 2. I understand the positives. More cards= More mma to watch, and more talent gets put on show. But there are negatives also. Cards don't get a big selling co main event at times because of this, So if a situation pops up like the main event being pulled out, they don't a credible main event as back up.


situation like this? it's the first time someone who is one of the TOP P4P fighters blatantly avoided a fight out of spite due to a twitter war. :lmao

UFC is to blame, though, right?


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> situation like this? it's the first time someone who is one of the TOP P4P fighters blatantly avoided a fight out of spite due to a twitter war. :lmao
> 
> UFC is to blame, though, right?


He avoided the fight with Sonnen because it was on 8 days notice. He said he'll fight Sonnen on the 22nd, but the UFC never offered it. No matter who they would have offered to Jones, he would have turned it down. I don't think he turned it down because it was Sonnen.

The UFC is to blame for the card not going ahead because they put on a boxing card. A card that relies on the main event. With all the injurys going on, it was risky to begin with. Dana knows they fucked up, so thats why he put the blame on Jones and Greg Jackson. Hendo has been injured for weeks, so why not pull him out before? Why not try to put this card on FX or Fuel after the main event was cancelled. Why cancel it straight away. Anderson offered a solution but it was too late by then.

Dana and the UFC ballsed this up and are trying to cover their asses by blaming Jones. You have fallen for it


----------



## ogorodnikov

nazzac said:


> He avoided the fight with Sonnen because it was on 8 days notice. He said he'll fight Sonnen on the 22nd, but the UFC never offered it. No matter who they would have offered to Jones, he would have turned it down. I don't think he turned it down because it was Sonnen.


so he blatantly ducked an out of shape middleweight who ALSO was going to fight Jones on 8 days notice? wow, you make it sound so much better. again, another dubious statement by you. stop while you're behind.



> The UFC is to blame for the card not going ahead because they put on a boxing card. A card that relies on the main event. With all the injurys going on, it was risky to begin with.


Jones could've saved the card from being cancelled though, that's the whole point. and again, the co-main event was good. there were passable to exciting fights on the card. you keep harping aggressively on the fact that the card was SLIGHTLY Main Event heavy because you have nothing left to say. keep reaching. Jones turning down a fight on 8 days notice as a CHAMPION against a MIDDLEWEIGHT directly lead to a card getting canceled. it wouldn't have been canceled if Jones wasn't a bitch. that's it. it's not up for debate. seriously. it's not the UFC's fault their champion who is considered one of the best of all time among some people ducked a middleweight. i mean... i don't know what else to say. you just keep harping on the card being bad (some fights worse than others due to injury) but it wasn't even that bad. when it was shaping up, nobody with any form of brain matter even complained about the card. stop embarrassing yourself. seriously.



> Dana knows they fucked up, so thats why he put the blame on Jones and Greg Jackson. Hendo has been injured for weeks, so why not pull him out before?


hahaha, and you wonder why i question if you watch MMA. fighters get injured in training camp a lot. sometimes they try to fight with injuries, because they're fighters. they want to fight, especially in title fights. if they take the choice to get surgery, they're out for a long time and don't get paid (something you don't care about, apparently) so yeah, it obviously got so bad he couldn't continue. it's scary that i had to dumb that down for you to that extent, but you clearly don't understand how thinks work. 

sad.


----------



## ogorodnikov

let's pretend that Dana *purposely* made the card extremely top heavy because Jones was on it. the fact would still remain that Jones himself blatantly avoided a middleweight who also had 8 days notice. for someone as good as Jones, that's despicable.


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> so he blatantly ducked an out of shape middleweight who ALSO was going to fight Jones on 8 days notice? wow, you make it sound so much better. again, another dubious statement by you. stop while you're behind.
> 
> 
> 
> Jones could've saved the card from being cancelled though, that's the whole point. and again, the co-main event was good. there were passable to exciting fights on the card. you keep harping aggressively on the fact that the card was SLIGHTLY Main Event heavy because you have nothing left to say. keep reaching. Jones turning down a fight on 8 days notice as a CHAMPION against a MIDDLEWEIGHT directly lead to a card getting canceled. it wouldn't have been canceled if Jones wasn't a bitch. that's it. it's not up for debate. seriously. it's not the UFC's fault their champion who is considered one of the best of all time among some people ducked a middleweight. i mean... i don't know what else to say. you just keep harping on the card being bad (some fights worse than others due to injury) but it wasn't even that bad. when it was shaping up, nobody with any form of brain matter even complained about the card. stop embarrassing yourself. seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha, and you wonder why i question if you watch MMA. fighters get injured in training camp a lot. sometimes they try to fight with injuries, because they're fighters. they want to fight, especially in title fights. if they take the choice to get surgery, they're out for a long time and don't get paid (something you don't care about, apparently) so yeah, it obviously got so bad he couldn't continue. it's scary that i had to dumb that down for you to that extent, but you clearly don't understand how thinks work.
> 
> sad.


Your not understanding me at all. I understand where you are coming from, but you are not understanding me, and tbh it's pissing me off. Thats why i keep saying the same thing, because your not getting me here. 

Jon said he would fight Chael at UFC 152. It was nothing to do with the fact it was Chael. He didn't want to Take ANY fight on 8 days notice. No matter if it was Machida, Gus, Belfort, Jon would have turned it down. Whats so hard to understand about that. Jones could have saved the card by accepting the fight, but he didn't. Yeah, he way have been wrong in doing so, but he isn't ducking Chael. He wants to fight with a proper training camp. Just read what he said about it.

I don't think you understand where i'm coming from with the weak card business either. A good co Main event would mean that the card could have gone ahead, even with Jones pulling out. Ellenberger vs Jay Hieron is not that type of Co Main event, it wouldn't have sold shit. If they booked a credible Co Main event, then the event could have gone ahead. In terms of BUSINESS ,which is what this weak card shit is about if you don't understand (which you clearly don't) The card apart from the main event was a poor one in terms of drawing power and name recognition. No matter how good the fights would have been, nobody would have bought it. Understand. I'm not saying that the fights would have been boring, i'm trying to say that if the UFC had booked a good co main event with a more well known fighter, then the card could have possibly gone ahead without the main event. But the UFC relied Fully on the main event for PPV buys, and thats part of the reason why it's gone tits up. You seem to not understand that i'm talking about Business here

Fighters get injured a lot in training camp yeah. But the injury wasn't just some little knock, it was rupture in his MCL. No appaently he's been injured for a few weeks. If thats the case, then the fight should have been cancelled immediately after the injury, so they could find a good replacement, and give them a few weeks to prepare instead of just 1 week. That was my point.

Now please just go away, because your annoying me. You don't know where i'm coming from, and Your not looking at both sides of the argument. I've made my point, but your not seeing it, and i Can't be arsed trying to make you understand any further


----------



## ogorodnikov

nazzac said:


> Jon said he would fight Chael at UFC 152. It was nothing to do with the fact it was Chael. He didn't want to Take ANY fight on 8 days notice.


regardless of the reason, Jones is still a bitch. whether it was because he was acting like a teenager over a twitter argument, or scared of Chael, it doesn't matter. the fact is simply this, he's the LHW champion, one of the top pound for pound fighters at 205 pounds, and turned down a fight from a guy whos been fighting at Middleweight who just got off his couch, resting after he lost to Silva. Jones had his 10 week training camp. if he wasn't prepared for elite wrestling, that's his problem, because Hendo and Chael are both elite wrestlers. it was a dumb, senseless, selfish decision for whatever his reason was. if it was because it was 8 days notice for Jones as well as Sonnen, that's stupid. if it was because of anything else, it was just selfishness. the fact that you even just stated that "Jones could've handled it better." just shows that you know he's wrong. you aren't even arguing against me anymore, you're reinforcing my point that it's entirely Jones' and his camps fault for no accepting the fight and saving the card. you seem to keep forgetting that the co-main event was Koscheck/Ellenberger at first, then Koscheck got injured. there's nothing wrong with that co-main event. it's an exciting fight with 2 guys coming off of losses who are fringe contenders.

you're blaming the UFC 100% for Koscheck and Henderson getting injured and "not seeing it possibly coming", and not seeing Jones accepting a fight against a MW coming. you are mentally deranged.



> Fighters get injured a lot in training camp yeah. But the injury wasn't just some little knock, it was rupture in his MCL. No appaently he's been injured for a few weeks. If thats the case, then the fight should have been cancelled immediately after the injury, so they could find a good replacement, and give them a few weeks to prepare instead of just 1 week. That was my point.


so you're saying Henderson should've handled his injury better? ok... what's your point? he didn't tell anyone about his injury and then it got progressively worse so he dropped out of the fight. what does that even have to do with anything?


----------



## Ray

Munoz vs. Lombard announced. Haven't said what event it'll take place on though. UFC 154 would be my guess.


----------



## Nocturnal

Apparently Henderson suffered the injury *THREE FUCKING WEEKS AGO*. Waited to the last minute to tell Dana. Have to agree with those that say Henderson mishandled the situation. 29 days is more than enough for them to find a replacement fight, had Dan warned White of the injury earlier. 42 year old man with a torn MCL thinks he can tough it out and face *maybe* Jones anyway? Are you kidding me?



> "Dan Henderson got hurt three weeks ago during sparring when he went to defend a takedown and for a while he has to be away from training, for two to three weeks," Woirin said. It was very difficult for him to refuse the fight. All the team had to convince him not to do it."


http://www.mmatorch.com/artman2/publish/UFC_2/article_14222.shtml


----------



## Ray

That's weird. Dana said that he met Dan on Saturday during the Kaufmann/Rousey bout and everything was fine then. I respect Dan that he wanted to go ahead despite the knee injury, but he really should've given UFC a heads up three weeks ago that this injury might've prevented him to fight and to have a backup on hold just in case. The more reports like these come out about this whole fiasco, the more and more it seems like it's not as much Jones' fault for this thing at all. Of course, people are going to take any reason they can to hate on the guy.


----------



## Nightmare_SE

I just realized Vitor trains at Blackzilians making him Rashad's training partner, 13-1 sounds like money to be made, I mean really whats there to lose with those odds. :side:


----------



## Ray

As much as I do want Jones to win, I might just drop $20 on Vitor. No harm in doing so. Odds are fucking ridiculous though.

Also, Vitor looking built:


----------



## Rush

ogorodnikov said:


> you don't quite understand. i can fully understand why someone doesn't like Sonnen, but as a champion, Jones shouldn't fucking pick and choose who he fights. especially when it comes down to saving an ENTIRE card. think of all the other fighters that spent so much money on full training camps, airfare to fly out other people to help them, all the money spent is now wasted or they have to wait even more than they planned for. all because ONE guy didn't want to fight on the card. seriously, wouldn't that piss you off?
> 
> it's not a matter of what Jones has to gain or lose from fighting Sonnen. it's about saving the card. not many people would accept a fight with Jones on 8 days notice, he knew this. the reason Jones turned it down was because he's said multiple times he would never let Sonnen talk his way into another title shot. Jones is basically a petty, selfish asshole. that's why he didn't take the fight, not what you're saying. what does it even matter if Sonnen would've gotten a title shot? it's not a matter of talking himself into a title shot, it's more like being a replacement on EIGHT days notice, and he's a name and people would still watch.
> 
> Sonnen did nothing wrong here and shouldn't be criticized an ounce. this all falls on Jones and his camp for not taking the fight.


No, you don't understand b/c you're a little Sonnen/pro wrestling stan who marks for a bloke who can run his mouth. Not saying Sonnen did anything wrong, i said he's a muppet. Nothing to do with him accepting the fight, just his personality. 

Jones is the champ, thus he has a say in who he fights and he's well within his rights to decline a title fight against a guy who hasn't fought at 205 in years.

As far as Hendo trying to fight through injury, its an MCL tear/strain. Thats not an injuy that you're just going to shrug off and fight through in 2-3 weeks. It takes a while for that to heal, if Dana had a heads up a few weeks ago then they could easily have stuck Belfort in there for 151.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> No, you don't understand b/c you're a little Sonnen/pro wrestling stan who marks for a bloke who can run his mouth. Not saying Sonnen did anything wrong, i said he's a muppet. Nothing to do with him accepting the fight, just his personality.
> 
> Jones is the champ, thus he has a say in who he fights and he's well within his rights to decline a title fight against a guy who hasn't fought at 205 in years.
> *
> As far as Hendo trying to fight through injury, its an MCL tear/strain. Thats not an injuy that you're just going to shrug off and fight through in 2-3 weeks. It takes a while for that to heal, if Dana had a heads up a few weeks ago then they could easily have stuck Belfort in there for 151.*


The point i was making, but idiot didn't seem to Understand it. Nor did he understand the other point about the card not having a good Co Main event to back the card up.


----------



## ogorodnikov

Rush said:


> No, you don't understand b/c you're a little Sonnen/pro wrestling stan who marks for a bloke who can run his mouth.


except i'm not even a Sonnen fan. so you're wrong _once again_.



> Jones is the champ, thus he has a say in who he fights and he's well within his rights to decline a title fight against a guy who hasn't fought at 205 in years.


you're arguing that fighting Sonnen does nothing for Jones one way or another. you're wrong. he fights a name opponent, he makes money with a fight that would probably draw, and UFC 151 doesn't get cancelled. Silva got matched up with people he didn't think were worthy and he danced in the octagon and acted like a shithead and got criticized HEAVILY for it. if you're the champion, you fight whoever is next in line for you. why not fight Sonnen? he's already cleaned out the top echelon of the LHW division, there won't be many people left. notice how class acts like GSP fight anyone put in front of them, even if it's DAN HARDY. meanwhile, people with attitude problems like Silva and Jones whine like babies, and complete jokers like you actually try to justify it.

this isn't even an argument. there was no logical reason for Jones to not take the fight. it was the only person who offered to do it on 8 days notice, if he didn't accept it, the event gets cancelled. it's his fault. whether Sonnen talked himself into it means absolutely nothing.

then again, i'm talking to someone who said the UFC needs less cards. you are delusional beyond comprehension.

and nobody said anything about Henderson fighting through injury. some people in this thread have a propensity to just ramble on about completely random things that have nothing to do with anything. when nazzac made a complete fool of himself about the event being canceled, he randomly mentioned "why couldn't they cancel the fight 3 weeks ago?" it's because Henderson didn't tell anyone he was injured. but that had nothing to do with anything. you're rambling about absolutely nothing.


----------



## ogorodnikov

nazzac said:


> The point i was making, but idiot didn't seem to Understand it. Nor did he understand the other point about the card not having a good Co Main event to back the card up.


but it *did *have a good co-main event. Koscheck/Ellenberger is a good co-main event with 2 top 10 welterweights who are fringe contenders. i already said that and you selectively read over it and ignored it because it refuted the shit out of what you said. it's too bad Koscheck got hurt, but Hieron/Ellenberger was still passable if Jones would've fought Sonnen and not been a little bitch about everything.

"THE UFC IS TO BLAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" fucking fool, man.


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> but it *did *have a good co-main event. Koscheck/Ellenberger is a good co-main event with 2 top 10 welterweights who are fringe contenders. i already said that and you selectively read over it and ignored it because it refuted the shit out of what you said. it's too bad Koscheck got hurt, but Hieron/Ellenberger was still passable if Jones would've fought Sonnen and not been a little bitch about everything.
> 
> "THE UFC IS TO BLAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" fucking fool, man.


So you are telling me, that Kos vs Ellenberger is a good backup in case the main event got cancelled? That wouldn't draw any money. I'm talking about PPV draws. You seem to be skipping over that part don't you. Even with Kos vs Jake, it's still watered down.

Look at this example. UFC 137. GSP vs Condit, with Diaz vs Penn as Co main event. GSP pulls out, main event gets cancelled, so they bumped BJ Penn vs Nick Diaz to the main event, and it was plausable. Kos vs Ellenberger isn't a plausable main event incase the main event got cancelled. I never ignored it, your implying things that are not true, which is what you have done a lot.

The UFC and Hendo are to blame here because...

1. They didn't put on a co main event, that could have stepped up to be main event

2. They didn't pull Hendo off the card sooner. That could be down to Hendo not telling about his injury sooner, so therefore it's his fault too

3. They didn't try to find any solution apart from Sonnen stepping in. (Eg. Trying to make the card free on FX or Fuel, or trying to book another fight)

You obviously don't see that, Your putting the blame entirely on Jones.


----------



## ogorodnikov

oh my fucking god. you're legitimately insane. fucked in the head.

here is a list of recent events that more than likely would've been cancelled if one of the fighters in the Main Event completely bitched out on 8 days notice:

UFC 149
UFC 148
UFC 147
UFC 145
UFC 143
UFC 141

i mean... that's just the last 10. i can go on. you are arguing a RIDICULOUS topic. you're suggesting Dana White purposely put on a "boxing card" that heavily relies on the main event. how fucking stupid is that? do you even realize what Dana could've put as a co-main instead if he REALLY wanted to do that? even if we go BACK where there were less cards and less free cards, there's more examples. even if there were no free cards at all and fighters that frequent them NOW were available, it STILL wouldn't have been enough to save the card and move it up as a Main Event. there isn't an astronomical amount of talent where the co-main event can always save an entire card if the main event is scrapped ENTIRELY (which almost NEVER happens). that's a fucking stupid argument.

can you please point out where i said the card could've still continued if Jones wasn't on it at all? me saying that the co-main event was fine as a co-main event, means JUST that. it doesn't mean cards can still sell if you scrap the main event entirely. that's not how things work. can you even grasp the fact that main events don't just get totally scrapped, like... ever? you are bitching that i said that but i didn't. my entire argument, which has been consistent this entire time is that Jones should've accepted the fight. there are always going to be fighters willing step up on short notice and take on the champion. it's the champions job to accept the fight, no matter WHO it is. you're a fucking fighter. that's what you do. 

yes, it IS all of Jones' fault. he didn't take the fight. he didn't take a fight against a Middleweight who isn't even that bad of an opponent and would have some form of a story behind it at the very least even if the fight itself was one sided. Jones had no excuse to not take the fight.

what does Sonnen bring to the table? passable striking, elite wrestling. same fucking thing with Henderson. the whole 8 days notice thing is stupid. Greg Jackson stated in an interview that the reason he didn't take the fight was because of 8 days notice (or 3 days notice, as he says he would've rested most of the time.) that's a fucking atrocious excuse, and just blatant stupidity by Jones and his camp. he doesn't save a card and fight a name opponent in Sonnen who is coming off of his fucking couch because it's 8 days notice for a different opponent for Jones? coming off a 10 week training camp?

i don't even know why i have to incessantly repeat myself because i've refuted your stupid nonsense multiple times. it even got to the point where you stopped arguing with me and instead were just re-inforcing my point. you saying Jones "could've handled it better." proves my point entirely. he handled it completely wrong. the polar opposite of right. he didn't take the fight. it's directly his fault the event got canceled. like i said before (which you ignored, no surprise there), even if Dana PURPOSELY made the card extremely top heavy and relied 99% on Jones to carry it, it's still Jones' fault the fight got canceled.

Jones doesn't accept fight for a fucktarded reason --- > Card gets canceled. it directly led to the cancellation. it's Jones' fault, and his camps fault. not the UFC's. just stop trying, holy christ. even if it's moved to to FX or Feul like you so desperately want, the fighters don't get PPV cuts and get drastically less money from buys/tickets. they still lose a fucking shitload of money and are put in a horrible situation because of one stupid decision. Jones STILL. FUCKS. EVERYONE. OVER. 

there you go mentioning Henderson too again. i mean, you're not even on the same planet anymore. stop talking about Dan Henderson. no, seriously, stop talking about him. nobody is talking about Dan Henderson. ok, it's established Henderson could've handled the situation better. it was established about 30 pages ago. nobody cares. what this has to do with anything is beyond me.


----------



## Rush

nice work on taking the title of the most retarded poster in here ogorodikov. Thats some feat. Anyway, i like arguing so i'll respond. 



ogorodnikov said:


> you're arguing that fighting Sonnen does nothing for Jones one way or another. you're wrong. he fights a name opponent, he makes money with a fight that would probably draw, and UFC 151 doesn't get cancelled. Silva got matched up with people he didn't think were worthy and he danced in the octagon and acted like a shithead and got criticized HEAVILY for it. if you're the champion, you fight whoever is next in line for you. why not fight Sonnen? he's already cleaned out the top echelon of the LHW division, there won't be many people left. notice how class acts like GSP fight anyone put in front of them, even if it's DAN HARDY. meanwhile, people with attitude problems like Silva and Jones whine like babies, and complete jokers like you actually try to justify it.


A win over Sonnen does nothing for Jones from a sporting perspective. He gets paid no matter what, so trying to argue that he gets paid for fighting Sonnen thus its a plus is redundant. 

UFC 151 didn't have to get cancelled. Cards are all subject to change, the UFC could have easily taken the hit on PPV sales, and offered refunds to those who didn't want to attend. The fighters could have got paid, everything would have been fine. They also could have offered the event to Fox or Fuel and aired it for free. The card is still a good one for hardcores even without the main event featuring Jones.

What does Silva have to do with anything? If anything that would be a point against your argument, he got matched up with fighters he didn't want to face ala Jones. 

Sonnen isn't next in line, thats the issue Jones has. He would have fought Belfort, Machida, Shogun, etc etc over Sonnen. He is well within his rights to turn down a fight with a middleweight on short notice for his belt. 

I'm not defending Jones, if you'd bothered to read you'd see i called it a bitch move. However i'm not a muppet like yourself and can absolutely see why he would turn it down. 



> this isn't even an argument. there was no logical reason for Jones to not take the fight. it was the only person who offered to do it on 8 days notice, if he didn't accept it, the event gets cancelled. it's his fault. whether Sonnen talked himself into it means absolutely nothing.


No logical reason? If he wins then he's beaten a middleweight who is coming off a loss to the MW champ who's taken the fight on short notice. If he loses, then well same deal. He's lost to a middleweight who is coming off a loss to the MW champ who's taken the fight on short notice.

If he didn't accept the fight with Sonnen then the UFC could have asked more fighters to take the fight, could have kept the card as it is without Jones, could have reduced PPV prices, could have done a bunch of other things and not cancelled it. 



> then again, i'm talking to someone who said the UFC needs less cards. you are delusional beyond comprehension.


I'm not calling for a complete culling of events but there are a ton of events, and a ton of injuries. UFC has scheduled 32 events in 2012 up from 27 in 2011 and 24 in 2010. Rather than seeing a bunch of events like the upcoming Struve vs. Miocic which has no fights that look great on paper, or UFC 147, which coincidentally had the main eventer pulled out through injury, and the UFC offering refunds etc they could have events that are better overall. Makes the events take a greater meaning, it removes a bunch of useless fights, and they could use Strikeforce as a way to feature those who would normally be fighting on a UFC prelim. About 24 events, with say 12 PPV, 12 on Fox/Fuel would be enough. Would be on average a PPV every month, and a TV card on average every month.

before you go off your rocker 24 is an example. 



> and nobody said anything about Henderson fighting through injury. some people in this thread have a propensity to just ramble on about completely random things that have nothing to do with anything. when nazzac made a complete fool of himself about the event being canceled, he randomly mentioned "why couldn't they cancel the fight 3 weeks ago?" it's because Henderson didn't tell anyone he was injured. but that had nothing to do with anything. you're rambling about absolutely nothing.


the point about rambling is fairly amusing considering your opening paragraph. As for fighting through injury...



> hahaha, and you wonder why i question if you watch MMA. fighters get injured in training camp a lot. sometimes they try to fight with injuries, because they're fighters. they want to fight, especially in title fights. if they take the choice to get surgery, they're out for a long time and don't get paid (something you don't care about, apparently)* so yeah, it obviously got so bad he couldn't continue.* it's scary that i had to dumb that down for you to that extent, but you clearly don't understand how thinks work.


Which is what my point is referring to. This isn't an injury you can work through or put off. Rupturing your medical ligament is a relatively serious injury, its beyond retarded to think that you could take on Jones with that. Yes fighters will want to continue and fight on, of course they want to get paid and not give up their title shot but there is a thing called common sense and Hendo clearly has none. 

Basically to go back to the original point, its asinine to portion all of the blame onto Jones. Its part Jones fault, part greg Jackson, part Hendo, part Dana/UFC. Personally i think he should've taken the fight b/c Sonnen has no hope of winning, and the undercard fighters get paid but i don't blame him entirely for this mess.


----------



## ogorodnikov

oh man, i fucking missed this gem:



> 3. They didn't try to find any solution apart from Sonnen stepping in.


yeah, that's the only thing they did. called Sonnen. unbelievable. seriously, fucking stunning.

not only were there numerous reports of multiple fighters and multiple attempts to save the card, but i mean... you could just assume that the UFC desperately wanted to save it. it's just... common sense....


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> oh my fucking god. you're legitimately insane. fucked in the head.
> 
> here is a list of recent events that more than likely would've been cancelled if one of the fighters in the Main Event completely bitched out on 8 days notice:
> 
> UFC 149
> UFC 148
> UFC 147
> UFC 145
> UFC 143
> UFC 141
> 
> i mean... that's just the last 10. i can go on. you are arguing a RIDICULOUS topic. you're suggesting Dana White purposely put on a "boxing card" that heavily relies on the main event. how fucking stupid is that? do you even realize what Dana could've put as a co-main instead if he REALLY wanted to do that? even if we go BACK where there were less cards and less free cards, there's more examples. even if there were no free cards at all and fighters that frequent them NOW were available, it STILL wouldn't have been enough to save the card and move it up as a Main Event. there isn't an astronomical amount of talent where the co-main event can always save an entire card if the main event is scrapped ENTIRELY (which almost NEVER happens). that's a fucking stupid argument.
> 
> can you please point out where i said the card could've still continued if Jones wasn't on it at all? me saying that the co-main event was fine as a co-main event, means JUST that. it doesn't mean cards can still sell if you scrap the main event entirely. that's not how things work. can you even grasp the fact that main events don't just get totally scrapped, like... ever? you are bitching that i said that but i didn't. my entire argument, which has been consistent this entire time is that Jones should've accepted the fight. there are always going to be fighters willing step up on short notice and take on the champion. it's the champions job to accept the fight, no matter WHO it is. you're a fucking fighter. that's what you do.
> 
> yes, it IS all of Jones' fault. he didn't take the fight. he didn't take a fight against a Middleweight who isn't even that bad of an opponent and would have some form of a story behind it at the very least even if the fight itself was one sided. Jones had no excuse to not take the fight.
> 
> what does Sonnen bring to the table? passable striking, elite wrestling. same fucking thing with Henderson. the whole 8 days notice thing is stupid. Greg Jackson stated in an interview that the reason he didn't take the fight was because of 8 days notice (or 3 days notice, as he says he would've rested most of the time.) that's a fucking atrocious excuse, and just blatant stupidity by Jones and his camp. he doesn't save a card and fight a name opponent in Sonnen who is coming off of his fucking couch because it's 8 days notice for a different opponent for Jones? coming off a 10 week training camp?
> 
> i don't even know why i have to incessantly repeat myself because i've refuted your stupid nonsense multiple times. it even got to the point where you stopped arguing with me and instead were just re-inforcing my point. you saying Jones "could've handled it better." proves my point entirely. he handled it completely wrong. the polar opposite of right. he didn't take the fight. it's directly his fault the event got canceled. like i said before (which you ignored, no surprise there), even if Dana PURPOSELY made the card extremely top heavy and relied 99% on Jones to carry it, it's still Jones' fault the fight got canceled.
> 
> Jones doesn't accept fight for a fucktarded reason --- > Card gets canceled. it directly led to the cancellation. it's Jones' fault, and his camps fault. not the UFC's. just stop trying, holy christ. even if it's moved to to FX or Feul like you so desperately want, the fighters don't get PPV cuts and get drastically less money from buys/tickets. they still lose a fucking shitload of money and are put in a horrible situation because of one stupid decision. Jones STILL. FUCKS. EVERYONE. OVER.
> 
> there you go mentioning Henderson too again. i mean, you're not even on the same planet anymore. stop talking about Dan Henderson. no, seriously, stop talking about him. nobody is talking about Dan Henderson. ok, it's established Henderson could've handled the situation better. it was established about 30 pages ago. nobody cares. what this has to do with anything is beyond me.


I'm talking about Henderson, because your putting the ENTIRE Blame on Jones. Henderson has to take some of the blame too for not coming out with the extent of his injury sooner. If he did, then the UFC could have offered Sonnen or whoever to Jones earlier. Jones wanted a proper training camp to get ready for the fight. If Hendo came forward earlier and the UFC pulled the fight when he got injured (which is 3 weeks a go apparently)then the UFC could have got a replacement with a decent amount of time for Jones to prepare for him. Your just hating on Jones without taking his side of it all into consideration at all. Jones had nothing to gain by accepting the fight.

Your being an annoying little prick. Your just looking at it from 1 side, and not taking the other side into consideration at all. Your going all agressive on me for saying that the UFC and Hendo has a part to blame in this, which is true. Now can you please just fuck off, because your way of discussing this is annoying. I don't mind debating with you, but your being a complete utter twat about it all. Now FUCK OFF!!!


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> oh man, i fucking missed this gem:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, that's the only thing they did. called Sonnen. unbelievable. seriously, fucking stunning.
> 
> not only were there numerous reports of multiple fighters and multiple attempts to save the card, but i mean... you could just assume that the UFC desperately wanted to save it. it's just... common sense....


I must have missed those reports then because what i heard was, Hendo gets injured. They offered Sonnen to Jones on 8 days notice, Jones declined. Said he'd fight on the 22nd of September. So they cancel the card. Anderson Silva offers to be in the main event, but it was too late because the event was already cancelled. UFC offers Machida title shot at Jones for UFC 152, Machida turns down. They do the same for Shogun, but he's on medical suspension. So Belfort steps in to face Jones at UFC 152


----------



## ogorodnikov

Rush said:


> A win over Sonnen does nothing for Jones from a sporting perspective. He gets paid no matter what, so trying to argue that he gets paid for fighting Sonnen thus its a plus is redundant.


Jones stated that he likes to get paid a lot of money. he said the Machida fight was his worst selling fight. he cares about the amount he gets paid. if you followed MMA instead of reading headlines like most of the posters here you'd know this. the reason i brought that up was because money couldn't have possibly been an excuse for Jones who, despite the fact that he gets paid, STILL cares about the certain amount he gets. try paying attention.



> UFC 151 didn't have to get cancelled. Cards are all subject to change, the UFC could have easily taken the hit on PPV sales, and offered refunds to those who didn't want to attend. The fighters could have got paid, everything would have been fine. They also could have offered the event to Fox or Fuel and aired it for free. The card is still a good one for hardcores even without the main event featuring Jones.


yeah, UFC takes a hit on PPV sales, tickets, and the fighters also take a hit, all because of Jones being a fucktard. that justifies everything. it doesn't matter if they get drastically less money, because they still get some form of money, right? think of those undercard guys that have to scratch and claw their way to the top, and scrape together a living, which Jones fucked over. think about the people planning on coming down to the PPV for a huge event. whether the card is cancelled or put on a free card, a massive amount of people are still negatively affected by the decision.



> What does Silva have to do with anything? If anything that would be a point against your argument, he got matched up with fighters he didn't want to face ala Jones.


uh, yeah, exactly. Silva got matched up with fighters he didn't want to face and was CRITICIZED for it. the way he acted during the fight got him tons of heat from EVERYONE. that's the point i was making... Jones not taking a fight because "someone isn't worthy" is fucking dumb and selfish. not sure why you brought that up...



> Sonnen isn't next in line, thats the issue Jones has. He would have fought Belfort, Machida, Shogun, etc etc over Sonnen. He is well within his rights to turn down a fight with a middleweight on short notice for his belt.


he isn't supposed to be "next in line", he's a replacement. a replacement on 8 days notice. the replacement obviously isn't going to be an ideal situation, but it's a lot better taking the fight as opposed to fucking up hordes of people no matter what happened to the card.



> I'm not calling for a complete culling of events but there are a ton of events, and a ton of injuries. UFC has scheduled 32 events in 2012 up from 27 in 2011 and 24 in 2010. Rather than seeing a bunch of events like the upcoming Struve vs. Miocic which has no fights that look great on paper, or UFC 147, which coincidentally had the main eventer pulled out through injury, and the UFC offering refunds etc they could have events that are better overall. Makes the events take a greater meaning,* it removes a bunch of useless fights*, and they could use Strikeforce as a way to feature those who would normally be fighting on a UFC prelim. About 24 events, with say 12 PPV, 12 on Fox/Fuel would be enough. Would be on average a PPV every month, and a TV card on average every month.


ah, now i see what this is about. way to showcase your ignorance.

the problem with your post is that there's nothing wrong with the amount of cards going on now, there's really no need to "make cards stronger" by making events happen less and less because the UFC already has a shitton of fighters. Showtime is the only thing keeping Strikeforce alive, and it's a fucking shit show already as it is. fucking LOL @ you even mentioning Strikeforce as a way to "FEATURE" almost anything. it's about to die soon.

i took out parts of your post because you talked about Dan Henderson for some inexplicable reason, just like the other joker in this thread. keep rambling about absolutely nothing though, it's funny. i will say i'll put some blame on Henderson too now that i think about it, but Jones and Greg Jackson are still both shitheads.


----------



## ogorodnikov

nazzac said:


> I'm talking about Henderson, because your putting the ENTIRE Blame on Jones. Henderson has to take some of the blame too for not coming out with the extent of his injury sooner. If he did, then the UFC could have offered Sonnen or whoever to Jones earlier. Jones wanted a proper training camp to get ready for the fight. If Hendo came forward earlier and the UFC pulled the fight when he got injured (which is 3 weeks a go apparently)then the UFC could have got a replacement with a decent amount of time for Jones to prepare for him. Your just hating on Jones without taking his side of it all into consideration at all. Jones had nothing to gain by accepting the fight.


you're right about one thing, Henderson should get part of the blame. the part where you're completely and totally wrong is blaming the UFC. but mostly, it's Jones and Greg Jacksons for being shitheads as per usual.

and yes, for the last time, Jones DOES have something to get from the fight. he gets a lot of money, which he cares a lot about. he gets mad props for taking a fight on 8 days notice (even though in my opinion it's not a big deal for him, but others might think it is, whatever) and he beats a name opponent and more than likely eliminates Sonnen from title contention. dude, he's fucking 25 years old. he can afford to take one fight from a fighter that "isn't worthy", especially as an 8 day replacement. you're talking about him like he's on borrowed time or some goofy shit.



> Your being an annoying little prick. Your just looking at it from 1 side, and not taking the other side into consideration at all. Your going all agressive on me for saying that the UFC and Hendo has a part to blame in this, which is true. Now can you please just fuck off, because your way of discussing this is annoying. I don't mind debating with you, but your being a complete utter twat about it all. Now FUCK OFF!!!


learn the difference between your and you're and i'll stop.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> nice work on taking the title of the most retarded poster in here ogorodikov. Thats some feat. Anyway, i like arguing so i'll respond.
> 
> 
> 
> A win over Sonnen does nothing for Jones from a sporting perspective. He gets paid no matter what, so trying to argue that he gets paid for fighting Sonnen thus its a plus is redundant.
> 
> UFC 151 didn't have to get cancelled. Cards are all subject to change, the UFC could have easily taken the hit on PPV sales, and offered refunds to those who didn't want to attend. The fighters could have got paid, everything would have been fine. They also could have offered the event to Fox or Fuel and aired it for free. The card is still a good one for hardcores even without the main event featuring Jones.
> 
> What does Silva have to do with anything? If anything that would be a point against your argument, he got matched up with fighters he didn't want to face ala Jones.
> 
> Sonnen isn't next in line, thats the issue Jones has. He would have fought Belfort, Machida, Shogun, etc etc over Sonnen. He is well within his rights to turn down a fight with a middleweight on short notice for his belt.
> 
> I'm not defending Jones, if you'd bothered to read you'd see i called it a bitch move. However i'm not a muppet like yourself and can absolutely see why he would turn it down.
> 
> 
> 
> No logical reason? If he wins then he's beaten a middleweight who is coming off a loss to the MW champ who's taken the fight on short notice. If he loses, then well same deal. He's lost to a middleweight who is coming off a loss to the MW champ who's taken the fight on short notice.
> 
> If he didn't accept the fight with Sonnen then the UFC could have asked more fighters to take the fight, could have kept the card as it is without Jones, could have reduced PPV prices, could have done a bunch of other things and not cancelled it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not calling for a complete culling of events but there are a ton of events, and a ton of injuries. UFC has scheduled 32 events in 2012 up from 27 in 2011 and 24 in 2010. Rather than seeing a bunch of events like the upcoming Struve vs. Miocic which has no fights that look great on paper, or UFC 147, which coincidentally had the main eventer pulled out through injury, and the UFC offering refunds etc they could have events that are better overall. Makes the events take a greater meaning, it removes a bunch of useless fights, and they could use Strikeforce as a way to feature those who would normally be fighting on a UFC prelim. About 24 events, with say 12 PPV, 12 on Fox/Fuel would be enough. Would be on average a PPV every month, and a TV card on average every month.
> 
> before you go off your rocker 24 is an example.
> 
> 
> 
> the point about rambling is fairly amusing considering your opening paragraph. As for fighting through injury...
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what my point is referring to. This isn't an injury you can work through or put off. Rupturing your medical ligament is a relatively serious injury, its beyond retarded to think that you could take on Jones with that. Yes fighters will want to continue and fight on, of course they want to get paid and not give up their title shot but there is a thing called common sense and Hendo clearly has none.
> 
> Basically to go back to the original point, its asinine to portion all of the blame onto Jones. Its part Jones fault, part greg Jackson, part Hendo, part Dana/UFC. Personally i think he should've taken the fight b/c Sonnen has no hope of winning, and the undercard fighters get paid but i don't blame him entirely for this mess.


He's quite clearly a WUM.

I agree with this post. All in all,it's Part Jones, Part Jacksons, Part Hendos, Part UFC/Dans fault. 

Now less cards that are more stakced would mean that this issue won't happen much. I agree with the 12 ppv's and 12 free card events. The UFC owning strikfroce could mean that many of the lower ranked fighters get fights on Strikeforce. In 2008, and 2009. Which is when UFC peaked in terms of PPV buys, the cards were stacked. UFC 94 had 2 title fights, and Rampage vs Wanderlei. If the main event got cancelled due to injury or something, then there is a perfectly good fights to keep the card going


----------



## ogorodnikov

are you two butter toothed brits positive e-repping every post you both make to re-assure yourselves you're both right? 

that's adorable.


----------



## nazzac

ogorodnikov said:


> you're right about one thing, Henderson should get part of the blame. the part where you're completely and totally wrong is blaming the UFC. but mostly, it's Jones and Greg Jacksons for being shitheads as per usual.
> 
> and yes, for the last time, *Jones DOES have something to get from the fight. he gets a lot of money,* which he cares a lot about. he gets mad props for taking a fight on 8 days notice (even though in my opinion it's not a big deal for him, but others might think it is, whatever) and he beats a name opponent and more than likely eliminates Sonnen from title contention. dude, he's fucking 25 years old. he can afford to take one fight from a fighter that "isn't worthy", especially as an 8 day replacement. you're talking about him like he's on borrowed time or some goofy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> learn the difference between your and you're and i'll stop.


He still gets money for fighting at UFC 152, so thats a stupid point really. He doesn't get mad props for taking the fight on 8 days notice. He is more likely to be shit on for fighting an out of shape Middleweight. It is Jones we are talking about here, He is one of the most hated fighters in the UFC. If he wins, then he's beaten an Out of shape Middleweight who he should beat anyway. If he loses, then his legacy takes a massive hit. I can see why he didn't take it.

Now, i'm not saying that Jones is completely innocent in all of this. I wanted him to take the fight, and perhaps he should have, but his reasons for not taking it are perfectly reasonable in my view.


----------



## Rush

ogorodnikov said:


> Jones stated that he likes to get paid a lot of money. he said the Machida fight was his worst selling fight. he cares about the amount he gets paid. if you followed MMA instead of reading headlines like most of the posters here you'd know this. the reason i brought that up was because money couldn't have possibly been an excuse for Jones who, despite the fact that he gets paid, STILL cares about the certain amount he gets. try paying attention.


You trying to call me out for not following MMA? bitch please, i'm probably the most elitest poster in here (which is what most people are critical of). Saying he gets paid for fighting Sonnen is redundant. He will get a cut of PPV sales etc no matter who he faces, rejecting Sonnen has absolutely nothing to do with money. If you weren;t a moron you'd probably realise that.



> yeah, UFC takes a hit on PPV sales, tickets, and the fighters also take a hit, all because of Jones being a fucktard. that justifies everything. it doesn't matter if they get drastically less money, because they still get some form of money, right? think of those undercard guys that have to scratch and claw their way to the top, and scrape together a living, which Jones fucked over. think about the people planning on coming down to the PPV for a huge event. whether the card is cancelled or put on a free card, a massive amount of people are still negatively affected by the decision.


The fighters that take a hit from not getting as many PPV sales are the guys i really don't care about in this situation. I care about the undercard/prelim guys who dont get a cut of the gate/ppv money who have been screwed by this. As i said, Jones is at fault there, but the UFC could easily have ran the event if they were so concerned about fighters paying rent. Its a huge cop out by Dana and the UFC to dump all of the blame on Jones. Yes Jones is at fault but absolving the UFC of blame here is ridiculously naive.



> uh, yeah, exactly. Silva got matched up with fighters he didn't want to face and was CRITICIZED for it. the way he acted during the fight got him tons of heat from EVERYONE. that's the point i was making... Jones not taking a fight because "someone isn't worthy" is fucking dumb and selfish. not sure why you brought that up...


The point you're making has fucking nothing to do with anything here. You talk about stuff on Hendo being irrelevant, SILVA IS FUCKING IRRELEVANT IN THIS CONVO. DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT YOU MUPPET? Silva got matched up with guys and was petulant about it. Jones is doing the same, just not in the middle of a fight. I'm not disputing that, and neither is anyone else. 



> ah, now i see what this is about. way to showcase your ignorance.
> 
> the problem with your post is that there's nothing wrong with the amount of cards going on now, there's really no need to "make cards stronger" by making events happen less and less because the UFC already has a shitton of fighters. Showtime is the only thing keeping Strikeforce alive, and it's a fucking shit show already as it is. fucking LOL @ you even mentioning Strikeforce as a way to "FEATURE" almost anything. it's about to die soon.


Yes b/c fights like Miocic/Struve are main event quality and everyone wants to watch them. Jesus christ just give up. The card without Jones/Hendo was still a great card and is still better than a lot of events that get run on Fuel. In fact its about 100x better than the upcoming Fuel card. 

You're arguing against your own points here. UFC has a ton of fighters, Strikeforce has no one and is going down. Why not allow guys to get experience on a big stage in Strikeforce and leave the UFC for blokes higher in the rankings? Or fold Strikeforce, run more TV events. I don't care what happens, just less PPV cards is necessary. As you raised earlier, events are becoming more reliant on just the main event. Its beginning to turn into boxing where no casuals care about the undercard and just want the main event. 

Last Strikeforce event was great, i suggest you try and watch some more MMA rather than being a UFC/TUF nuthugger. 



> i took out parts of your post because you talked about Dan Henderson for some inexplicable reason, just like the other joker in this thread. keep rambling about absolutely nothing though, it's funny. i will say i'll put some blame on Henderson too now that i think about it, but Jones and Greg Jackson are still both shitheads.


I talked about Hendo b/c its relevant to this convo. Are you retarded? Do you understand what relevant means?

edit: Did you just call me a Brit? holy fuck. I take a great deal of offense to that.


----------



## ogorodnikov

nazzac said:


> He still gets money for fighting at UFC 152, so thats a stupid point really.


aaaaand you just proved that you have selective reading. read the first paragraph here:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11936708-post19961.html

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/18/3251632/ufc-jon-jones-lyoto-machida-rematch

i've stated about 3 times now that the reason i brought up him making money is because he couldn't have possibly used that as a potential excuse to fight Sonnen. i ruled that possibility out. it just recently came out that Greg Jackson said they didn't take it on 8 days notice because it's a "tough fight," which is equally stupid.

despite the assload of money Jones already makes, he added onto the fact that he has a piss poor attitude by saying Machida was his "worst selling fight" even though he definitely made a lot of money off of it. he still cares about the exact amount he gets paid. hopefully that wasn't too difficult.



> He doesn't get mad props for taking the fight on 8 days notice. He is more likely to be shit on for fighting an out of shape Middleweight.


maybe by someone who wears tapout shirts and has no thought process to speak of. it was the only option. anyone who would've "shit on" Jones for fighting the ONLY option he was given is an idiot. not sure what you are even talking about.



> It is Jones we are talking about here, He is one of the most hated fighters in the UFC. If he wins, then he's beaten an Out of shape Middleweight who he should beat anyway. If he loses, then his legacy takes a massive hit. I can see why he didn't take it.


except... his legacy takes a massive hit regardless of if he loses to Belfort/Machida OR Sonnen. imagine if he lost to Machida after coming out and saying he didn't want to fight him again. it doesn't really matter who he fought in this situation, those were the top 3 options and if he loses to any of them his legacy takes a massive hit. what's your point?


----------



## Rush

ogorodnikov said:


> i've stated about 3 times now that the reason i brought up him making money is because he couldn't have possibly used that as a potential excuse to fight Sonnen. i ruled that possibility out.


exactly, you brought up money despite everyone knowing that rejecting Sonnen has nothing to do with money, especially as Jones has said that Sonnen isn't going to talk himself into a title fight. This was rejected partly on principle, part because Jackson is a moron.


----------



## Myers

Ego's are what killed this card and that is how we should remember it. Dana just wants to make money, Jones/Jackson care about their image and power in the division, Sonnen is a delusional fuck that runs his mouth, and Henderson kept his injury "secret" so he could keep his title shot.


----------



## ogorodnikov

Rush said:


> You trying to call me out for not following MMA? bitch please, i'm probably the most elitest poster in here (which is what most people are critical of). Saying he gets paid for fighting Sonnen is redundant. He will get a cut of PPV sales etc no matter who he faces, rejecting Sonnen has absolutely nothing to do with money. If you weren;t a moron you'd probably realise that.


dyslexia.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/18/3251632/ufc-jon-jones-lyoto-machida-rematch

for, what, the 4th time, i'll say it again. i said that as a way to rule out that Jones turned down the fight because of a money issue. it just recently came out that Greg Jackson explained why Jones didn't take the fight. yes, you don't follow MMA, otherwise you would've known this. you clearly didn't know that Jones cared about Machida being his worst selling fight, because the way you're arguing it makes you seem totally oblivious. unless you're so dense that you can't store too many things into your mind at once. 

some fucking MMA elitist :lmao



> The fighters that take a hit from not getting as many PPV sales are the guys i really don't care about in this situation. I care about the undercard/prelim guys who dont get a cut of the gate/ppv money who have been screwed by this. As i said, Jones is at fault there, but the UFC could easily have ran the event if they were so concerned about fighters paying rent. Its a huge cop out by Dana and the UFC to dump all of the blame on Jones. Yes Jones is at fault but absolving the UFC of blame here is ridiculously naive.


what's the difference if they make the card free?



> The point you're making has fucking nothing to do with anything here. You talk about stuff on Hendo being irrelevant, SILVA IS FUCKING IRRELEVANT IN THIS CONVO. DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT YOU MUPPET? *Silva got matched up with guys and was petulant about it. Jones is doing the same, just not in the middle of a fight.* I'm not disputing that, and neither is anyone else.



EXACTLY. they're comparable situations. :lmao i've never seen someone blatantly contradict themselves within 2 sentences before.

here, i'll try to dumb it down for you as much as humanly possible.

- you are saying Sonnen isn't worthy
- you say this is a good reason for Jones to turn down the fight
- i tell you that Silva didn't think opponents were worthy
- Silva is champion, just like Jones is
- he should accept all fights
- Silva was criticized heavily by everyone who is anyone BECAUSE HE THOUGHT HIS OPPONENTS WEREN'T WORTHY
- Jones is doing the exact same thing except not in the middle of a fight (your reasoning)

the two situations are comparable. Silva and Jones both have a really shitty attitude. hopefully you can understand that and know why you're so horrifyingly wrong on this. i mean, you're arguing a moot point. Jones and company already stated that the 8 days notice was what made them not accept the fight, not Sonnen being a non-worthy opponent. :lol

goodness, try to keep up. 



> Yes b/c fights like Miocic/Struve are main event quality and everyone wants to watch them.


more blatant ignorance. keep it up.





> I talked about Hendo b/c its relevant to this convo. Are you retarded? Do you understand what relevant means?


not really. you brought up Hendo and started explaining why an MCL tear is so horrible. initially you didn't even say "Hendo should get blame too," it was just more you just explaining why an MCL tear is so bad. pretty fucking random to say the least.

i'm almost in tears at you calling Strikeforce the big stage.


----------



## Evolution

Everyone cool it on the insults (yes that includes calling people muppets) or it's going to get ugly in here. Nothing wrong with your posts except for a few stupid remarks so don't ruin it for yourselves.


----------



## ogorodnikov

Rush said:


> exactly, you brought up money despite everyone knowing that rejecting Sonnen has nothing to do with money, especially as Jones has said that Sonnen isn't going to talk himself into a title fight. This was rejected partly on principle, part because Jackson is a moron.


i'm not the one harping on it though, you are. i brought it up one time and you're obsessed with it. i simply stated it couldn't have been a possibility for him turning down the fight before i figured out why Greg Jackson and company turned down the fight. you're just completely and utterly enamored with that one phrase, and i don't really know why. kinda scary, actually.


----------



## nazzac

Evolution said:


> Everyone cool it on the insults (yes that includes calling people muppets) or it's going to get ugly in here. Nothing wrong with your posts except for a few stupid remarks so don't ruin it for yourselves.


Yeah i agree (even though i may have used some)

ogorodnikov, you need top stop being so agressive. It's like you are offended by me saying that the UFC has a part to blame in this. Just chill out man. Put your point across and leave it at that, instead of Insulting me for no reason. Thats why you have pissed me off.

People disagree on things. Just because me and Rush don't think the way you do, doesn't mean to say that we are not mma fans. We post in here regularly. More than you do, i'll tell you that much. I've never seen you in here before, until yesterday.

Now to sum it up, these are the 3 main factors that contributed in the cancelation.

1. Jon Jones not taking a fight on 8 days notice
2. Dan Henderson not reporting his injury sooner
3. UFC putting on a PPV that relied solely on the main event 

Who should take the blame the most is a matter of opinion, not fact.

Perosnally, i think the UFC is to blame the most, and Jones the least. But you think that Jones is to blame the most and The UFC the least. We'll have to agree to disagree on that.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Hendo should have told Dana from the off that he had suffered an injury. It is admirable that he wanted to fight through it but given his age and the fact that his conditioning aint what it used to be, he should have known better, so as much as I am a fan of Hendo, he has to shoulder some of the blame here. Has Dana said anything about whether he can get a rescheduled title match when he recovers? Would be kind of sad to see Hendo get denied a title shot in this fashion even if it is part self inflicted. 

I think however it was a major bitch move on Jones part not to take the fight, but I blame Jackson too for filling his head with crap. I hear that Jackson advised Bones not to take the fight because he needs to know his opponent inside out prior to fighting him especially after Bones was in some bother against Machida and to an extent Rampage. That's understandable I guess but with an arranged card with fans have brought tickets to the card and ordered on PPV etc it is a dick move by Jones and Jackson to refuse a fight on short notice given the circumstances, where the fans were expecting the champ to defend his title.

Not sure what Chael had done though to deserve an instant title shot. For me he needs to win a few fights at LHW first before he can be seriously considered for a title shot. If the fight had gone ahead it would have just seemed that he had talked himself into the fight. Props to him though for wanting to take the fight considering he has just come up to the LHW division and isn't in the best shape. If the UFC could not get hold of Machida (heard he was on a flight when all this shit kicked off) then it should have been Shogun. After all Shogun won the main event on Fox and had he beaten Vera impressively may well have been next in line instead of Machida anyway. So therefore what I am getting at is that when it came to alternatives being offered to Jones to fight, I am not sure this was thought through properly.


----------



## Rush

ogorodnikov said:


> dyslexia.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/18/3251632/ufc-jon-jones-lyoto-machida-rematch
> 
> for, what, the 4th time, i'll say it again. i said that as a way to rule out that Jones turned down the fight because of a money issue. it just recently came out that Greg Jackson explained why Jones didn't take the fight. yes, you don't follow MMA, otherwise you would've known this. you clearly didn't know that Jones cared about Machida being his worst selling fight, because the way you're arguing it makes you seem totally oblivious. unless you're so dense that you can't store too many things into your mind at once.
> 
> some fucking MMA elitist :lmao


AGAIN you're bringing up money and you have the audacity to say i'm harping on about it. I fucking know Jones cares about it, i fucking know that he doesn't want to fight Machida over it. That isn't the issue here, money is not an issue when turning down Sonnen. Can you get that through your head son? Jesus fucking christ. I'll caps it for you and slow it right down, ready?

I KNOW JONES SAID THAT MACHIDA SOLD LOW AND AND WASN'T A MONEY FIGHT

MONEY IS NOT THE ISSUE HERE

JONES TURNING DOWN SONNEN HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH BUYRATES OR PPV CUTS. ITS ON HIS PRINCIPLES. Got it? good.




> what's the difference if they make the card free?


Are you kidding me? Fighters get paid, people watch on TV, people attend the event. As opposed to cancelling the event where no one gets paid, no one can watch. If you're asking about the difference between free and PPV then you are an idiot. 

On tv = advertising revenue + gate from event = $$$

On PPV = PPV revenue + gate from event - the numbers lost from putting it on PPV with a relatively poor main event = $



> EXACTLY. they're comparable situations. :lmao i've never seen someone blatantly contradict themselves within 2 sentences before.
> 
> here, i'll try to dumb it down for you as much as humanly possible.
> 
> - you are saying Sonnen isn't worthy
> - you say this is a good reason for Jones to turn down the fight
> - i tell you that Silva didn't think opponents were worthy
> - Silva is champion, just like Jones is
> - he should accept all fights
> - Silva was criticized heavily by everyone who is anyone BECAUSE HE THOUGHT HIS OPPONENTS WEREN'T WORTHY
> - Jones is doing the exact same thing except not in the middle of a fight (your reasoning)
> 
> the two situations are comparable. Silva and Jones both have a really shitty attitude. hopefully you can understand that and know why you're so horrifyingly wrong on this. i mean, you're arguing a moot point. Jones and company already stated that the 8 days notice was what made them not accept the fight, not Sonnen being a non-worthy opponent. :lol


Except Silva got criticised for not fighting, essentially complaining about it in the cage. Its unprofessional, and he's signed the contract to fight the guy. Its petulant.

Jones, rejects the fight. He's complaining about Sonnen but he has no contract or obligation to fight Sonnen. The 2 situations differ greatly. If you can't see that then i really hope your mum still holds your hand when you cross the road. 



> not really. you brought up Hendo and started explaining why an MCL tear is so horrible. initially you didn't even say "Hendo should get blame too," it was just more you just explaining why an MCL tear is so bad. pretty fucking random to say the least.


you brought up Hendo before i did son.



> i'm almost in tears at you calling Strikeforce the big stage.


and you call me ignorant? :lmao when did you start watching UFC, has to have been recently, you're clearly a Zuffa zombie. Its a far bigger stage than any local promotion, Bellator, One FC, Shark Fights, MFC etc etc.


----------



## Rush

nazzac said:


> Now to sum it up, these are the 3 main factors that contributed in the cancelation.
> 
> 1. Jon Jones not taking a fight on 8 days notice
> 2. Dan Henderson not reporting his injury sooner
> 3. UFC putting on a PPV that relied solely on the main event
> 
> Who should take the blame the most is a matter of opinion, not fact.
> 
> Perosnally, i think the UFC is to blame the most, and Jones the least. But you think that Jones is to blame the most and The UFC the least. We'll have to agree to disagree on that.


Jones is most at fault imo, but Hendo, and the UFC are all complicit in this mess. Its naive to put all of the blame on Jones.


----------



## nazzac

Rush said:


> Jones is most at fault imo, but Hendo, and the UFC are all complicit in this mess. Its naive to put all of the blame on Jones.


Fair enough. Thats your opinion, and i respect it.

I think that this mess could have been avoided if the UFC had put on a stronger card (which i have said numerous of times in the last few pages). The card was main event dependent, and this is what happens. They also handled the situation the wrong way by cancelling the card completely. Like you said, if they put it on free TV then the fighters still get paid, and the fans still get a show. Dana should have taken some responsibility instead of shifting the entire blame on Jones

Hendo should have come out earlier with his injury. Therefore, they could have put a replacement in with a reasonable ammount of time (a month near enough)for Jones and his new opponent to get ready. I don't think that Jones would have turned down a fight with Sonnen or anyone else if he had a few weeks to prepare for it. Therefore the main event is still there, and the ppv is still on.

Jones/Jackson should have accepted the fight, but IMO Jones has a good reason for not accepting it. If Hendo had come out earlier with his injury, then i don't think we would be talking about Jones being a bitch here.


----------



## nazzac

Michael Bisping said this to Yahoo



> "Jon Jones is never, ever going to live this down," Bisping told Yahoo! Sports. "This was a massive mistake. I can't believe this was his decision. If you have ultimate fighter on your business card, you are supposed to show up and fight. And if you are the world champion, you are supposed to have the 'anytime, anywhere, anyhow' attitude.
> As great as Jon Jones is, and he’s a great talent who has done a lot of great things and will do a lot more great things, he's never going to be allowed to forget this. I know myself, the fans are very passionate and have long memories. I can see it already: 'Chicken Bones Jones! This is the UFC, not KFC!' And the fans are right. This is a little pathetic to be blunt


I'm a Jones fan, and i have never really liked Bisping, but the Chicken Bones Jones thing was quite funny. I think that Bisping's trash talk is a lot better than Chaels. He's an utter prick, but i find him funny at times


----------



## Walls

Jesus, I don't come on for a night and a war erupts. LOL @ a verbal warning for calling people muppets.


----------



## McQueen

Wow Bisping said something and i'm not thinking "Die, you fucking cunt" afterwords. Chicken Bones/KFC, UFC line wasn't bad.

This is a first.


----------



## RKing85

that was a crazy 8 hours from between the news conference and the news coming out that Belfort was in and Machida was out.

My twitter feed was just going insane.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

nazzac said:


> Michael Bisping said this to Yahoo
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Jones fan, and i have never really liked Bisping, but the Chicken Bones Jones thing was quite funny. I think that Bisping's trash talk is a lot better than Chaels. He's an utter prick, but i find him funny at times


Yeah. Utter wanker but he can occasionally come out with a gem like the 'Chicken Bones Jones' quip.

Would love to see Vitor fuck chicken bones's shit up. Ain't gonna happen though unfortunately.


----------



## Ray

It's like fucking Sherdog in here :lmao


----------



## nazzac

psx71 said:


> It's like fucking Sherdog in here :lmao


We need to stear away from that Asap.


----------



## TCE

This event cancellation is insane but just to steer a way from this talk for a minute, I wouldn't mind knowing when people in here started watching MMA or had heard about it.

I started watching in 2004 when there was a repeat on TV of Ken Shamrock vs. Tito Ortiz, their first fight, my brother showed me it. Obviously being a Shamrock fan back in the Attitude era in the WWF, I was interested to see how he would do in a real fight and I was hooked instantly.


----------



## nazzac

TCE said:


> This event cancellation is insane but just to steer a way from this talk for a minute, I wouldn't mind knowing when people in here started watching MMA or had heard about it.
> 
> I started watching in 2004 when there was a repeat on TV of Ken Shamrock vs. Tito Ortiz, their first fight, my brother showed me it. Obviously being a Shamrock fan back in the Attitude era in the WWF, I was interested to see how he would do in a real fight and I was hooked instantly.


I haven't been a fan for that long. I got the UFC Undisputed 2009 game and played it and really enjoyed it. I decided to check out the real thing, and i was hooked


----------



## Ray

Went to a party not knowing anything about MMA, and a couple friends were watching UFC 104. Skipped mostly the entire thing except the main-event which was Shogun vs. Machida for the LHW title. Watched that fight live, and wasn't too impressed. The fight was mostly kicks and punches, nothing too eventful although I did say "WTF" when they announced that Machida won. I guess thats where my love for Shogun and dislike of Machida stemmed from.

Few events here and there. Watched Lesnar fights, but not whole events. Really casual viewing with my friends, nothing too hardcore. Watched the main-event of UFC 113, watched the main-event of UFC 117 (HOLY FUCKING SHIT) and really got into Shogun, GSP, Sonnen, and Silva. The first full event I ever watched at a friends from start to finish was UFC 127. Terrible terrible fucking event, and a waste of 3 hours. Swore to myself I would never watch this shit again, despite how many great things I had witnessed. Friend told me to give it another chance, and we watched UFC 128 start to finish which I LOVED. 

It was hard to see Shogun get destroyed like that as he was my favorite fighter at that point, but I got REALLY into Jon Jones too. And from there, I started watching old UFC events, started to get hooked and it eventually got the point where I would prefer watching old MMA events over wrestling tapes in my free time.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Are the last few pages the reason Rush got humbled? or somethin else? Guys a quality poster most of the time.

Anyway for me, watched a few early UFCs when bravo channel started showing them, just casually though, had no idea of the ins and outs of the game. Got introduced to modern MMA around 04 when I lived with a Pride nut who was constantly watching tapes and dvds of fights,couldnt help but soak some of that up, still didnt really _get_ it but just thought Fedor and Wandy were complete badasses, like a lot of others I only really caught the MMA bug when TUF 1 aired, seeing what went into the training and finally understanding tactics, as well as the awesome finale, its pretty much been an obsession and probably my favourite sport ever since. Finally got to attend an event when ufc 93 came to town, not a great card but loved seeing it in the flesh.

re- Bisping - used to hate him, love him now, seems a lot of people in that same boat, hes doing a slow-burn face turn, I bet this time next year everyone loves him.


----------



## Walls

:lmao @ Rush getting humbled. What did he do?


----------



## Liam Miller

Only Rush was humbled?


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori

I didn't get in to it until around 2009, fell in love with it an started training that year at 17 and took it from there.

Very rarely get the chance to do so anymore due to work but try as much as possible.

And of course, just to rub it in a little bit more, I'm going to my first UFC next month for UFC 152 :mark: I don't think I've mentioned that enough :kurt


----------



## nazzac

Rush Humbled? I wonder what for.

If it was about the arguments a few pages a go, then i'd think that other guy would have been too, And possibly me too (even though i don't think i did anything wrong)


----------



## scrilla

"Chicken Bones Jones! This is the UFC, not KFC!"

lol'd hard at this.


----------



## ogorodnikov

"Rush" was humbled probably for spazzing out in really embarrassing fashion. a self-proclaimed "MMA Elitist" probably can't handle being so terribly incorrect about something.


----------



## scrilla

who the fuck are you?

#freerush


----------



## nazzac

scrilla said:


> who the fuck are you?
> 
> #freerush


Go back a few pages. He and Rush were arguing, which may have been the reason as to why Rush was Humbled. He also had an argument with me.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Just watched Braulio Estima's mma debut, fucking sweeeeeeeettt finish
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FJu8h2GGUM

Great to hear The Voice again too.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

Remember first seeing it on bravo. Was Tito against Evan Tanner and Tito KO'd him in the very first round.

Was a bit of a casual fan i.e. just watching when it was on. Became a bigger fan after playing UFC undisputed 2009 and watching clips of the first TUF which Forrest won on the net. Have had periods where I was not following as much as I had been but generally have been lot more interested since 2009.


----------



## Trigger

Jones has come out and taken all responsibility and apologised to everyone, from one extreme to the other.

Guessing that's some attempted damage limitation there but it was just beginning to die down and boom.


----------



## scrilla

maybe he consulted his priest on the issue. :kobe3


----------



## Ray

Rush gone? Oh no. Whose going to run the MMA predictions contest thing now


----------



## Nightmare_SE

The first time I saw UFC was the first season of tough on Bravo in the UK if I recall correctly. I saw some Pride before that, my best friend was a huge Pride fan and used to show me all the big fights as early as 2003 I believe. I didn't start to follow MMA regularly until I got UFC Undisputed, I fell in love with the ground game with that video game.


----------



## -Mystery-

:lmao


----------



## McQueen

Holy shit thats great. :lmao


----------



## Walls

He never stops :lmao


----------



## McQueen

I just saw the avoid a DUI bit. :lmao


----------



## scrilla

wow mystery beat me. just posted that in the chatbox was about to post it here. :lmao


----------



## Ray

And that's exactly why I fucking love Chael Sonnen :lmao

I guess that ad was in response to Greg Jackson putting a picture of Chael in a urinal:


----------



## Ray

Jon Jones publicist just quit citing that he's "frustrated by Jones' prickly style and inability to deal well with the media." 

Jesus Fuck Jon :lmao


----------



## nazzac

Rampage takes a shot at Chael Sonnen. It seems like Rampage and King Mo have settled their issue too


----------



## Myers

"Fuck Chael, why would I fight a motherfucker that would just hump me. Dude can't bust a fucking grape." :lmao


----------



## Walls

He wouldn't be saying that in the 2nd round when Chael's completely gassed him and is beating the fuck out of him.


----------



## Myers

How can Chael beat the fuck out of anybody if he can't finish a fight or even leave marks on his opponents? My hate for Chael will never cease, he is the troll of MMA. He's a liar, cheater, criminal and snitch. You can hate on Jones for whatever reason, but Chael has been the biggest clown for MMA since Kimbo Slice.


----------



## BrahmaBull12

But he keeps shit interesting in and out of the ring


----------



## ogorodnikov

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/2...-chael-sonnen-heartbeat-august-17th-interview


----------



## McQueen

Trying to save face already. Good on him.


----------



## Lm2

hoping for vitor to KTFO jones. maybe hell "carry the cross" for the burden of 151 cancellation what a champion.


----------



## Walls

So, apparently Jones lied to Diego Sanchez about watching one of his fights. Jones said he couldn't watch it because the hotel he was in didn't have Fuel. Rashad was staying in the same hotel at the same time and watched Diego fight on Fuel because they were old teammates :lmao

Here's a link to what Diego was saying on Twitter: http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=forum.posts&thread=2051619&page=1


Heel Jones > Jesus Jones


----------



## Theproof

Myers said:


> How can Chael beat the fuck out of anybody if he can't finish a fight or even leave marks on his opponents? My hate for Chael will never cease, he is the troll of MMA. He's a liar, cheater, criminal and snitch. You can hate on Jones for whatever reason, but Chael has been the biggest clown for MMA since Kimbo Slice.


Chael has more balls than Jones and Silva combined. He doesn't try to avoid certain fights like Jones and Silva do.


----------



## Ray

Jones might as well change his twitter name to "HEELJonny" or something like that. Jon saving a puppy from drowning won't help his image at this point. Might as well embrace it :lmao


----------



## Walls

I hope Jones fully embraces the hate and turns heel, it would be epic.


----------



## Stormbringer

I think Jones is like Cena. He comes off as a nice guy but people just don't like him. Before all of this before his title reign, people just hated the guy, and as time has gone on people now have a great foundation for their hate for Jones. DUI, not fighting Sonnen, getting a ppv cancelled and then all of these lies that are coming out, its a downward spiral for this kid and I don't see anything keeping him from going down save for the championship, that he better not lose.


----------



## Ray

It won't be that hard. He just has to keep beating peoples favorite fighter bad. I fucking hated him for a while because of what he did to Shogun before I got over it.


----------



## Walls

I just really wish we lived in a time where Jon could say what he really wants to say, which I'm sure is "Tough shit, bitches. I'll laugh all the way to the bank and I got a DUI not even a year ago, I'm a cage fighter and Nike STILL sponsored me. I'm better than all you motherfuckers at 205 and you all know it. Kiss the ring, bitch".

Or something like that.


----------



## Ray

He needs to go full blown heel. Like put Vitor in a triangle choke and not let go even after the referee stops him. And then proceed to do an epic post fight promo with Joe Rogan like this, where he completely turns on the crowd and the people: 






"You know, all over the country, people have been asking me: Why Jon, why? Why did you do to UFC 151 what you did to it three weeks ago.? Plain and simple. I did not want to give you people what you wanted. You wanted a fight, and I didn't give you a fight." :lmao


----------



## nazzac

Yeah, Jones is in that situation where, no matter what he does he will be hated. He may as well embrace it instead of trying to get people to like him. I think he is a good guy, but he trys to hard to be liked. He will have to accept that he isn't


----------



## -Mystery-

If Dana doesn't give Hendo a title shot upon his return, this sets up Hendo/Shogun II perfectly, right?


----------



## Stormbringer

What about Rashad, mystery?


----------



## Walls

Jones unfollowed Dana on Twitter, that's when you know shit has gotten real 


He also implied this is all Hendo's fault for getting injured.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

If he really wants to turn heel he'll run away from Vitor for 25 mins while comfortably landing shots on his way out and never once try to finish him, and people seem to dislike Jackson so much too might as well make a faction out of them with Condit and Guida, the NWO of MMA!, imagine the heat.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> If he really wants to turn heel he'll run away from Vitor for 25 mins while comfortably landing shots on his way out and never once try to finish him, and people seem to dislike Jackson so much too might as well make a faction out of them with Condit and Guida, the NWO of MMA!, imagine the heat.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

It's funny cause that's how GSP, has fought for the last few years. These guys used to be killers, what happened?


----------



## Walls

They are all still killers, many factors can contribute to the decline of finishes with some guys.


----------



## Stormbringer

Anderson and Hendo are still killing guys and they're 40. Other than age what could stop a fighter?


----------



## Vader

If you know you can beat a guy without having to risk a stand-up fight, why would you? Unless you actually enjoy being punched/punching others over a better tactic.


----------



## Ray




----------



## Walls

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/419092/Rashad-Jon-Jones-failed-his-responsibility-as-champion/


Great interview with Rashad and his thoughts on the Jones situation. The man brings up very valid points.


----------



## Ray

Even though I hate Rashad with a passion, what he said was 100% completely true. Just like Shogun took the fight with Jones on 28 days notice, or Tito fought Matyushenko on 48 hours notice, it was a duty for Jones to take that fight. For the fans who payed big money to get tickets and invest time to fly out there or book a hotel, for the lower tier fighters who need the money, and for himself really as well. Taking the fight would've helped gain him some fans. 

I still maintain that Jones would've taken the fight with Sonnen had Jackson not been so influential to Jones, but really, if I were in Jones position and Greg told me to not take the fight, I would've said fuck off an gone right ahead anyway.


----------



## Walls

Jones is a grown man, at the end of the day it was his choice. I put the blame on him, personally. You got to have a big set of balls to find out that if you don't find the card gets cancelled and all those people get screwed and STILL say no.


----------



## Ray

True. But there are so many factors now, that it's impossible to blame Jones for the entire thing. Nevertheless, I was disappointed when I heard that he didn't take the fight. And you're right about the fact that he should've done the right thing instead of what he did, Greg Jackson or not.


----------



## Walls

Had Jones chosen to fight, none of this would have happened. Doesn't matter about the other shit, at the end of the day it was up to him and he said no, thus fucking countless people and costing the UFC a fuck ton of money in the process.


----------



## Liam Miller

Nothing to do with Jones (thankfully) Lauzon/Maynard and Matt Brown/Swick should be sick fights, not sure how long they've been confirmed but i've just come across them.


----------



## T3H~L3X

I don't believe the burden of 151 should stand souly on the shoulders of Jon Jones. Yes, had Jones taken the fight and been a fighting champion the event would have been saved, he our savior, and gained notoriety in the process for being the fighting champion every champion should be. But I'd say a fair amount of the blame lies on the shoulders of Dana White and Joe Silva for putting together a fight card that relied so heavily on just one name that it was crippled without it. Look at statistics and you'll see UFC is holding a vastly larger amount of events and that causes thinner cards and lesser being placed on undercards. While its great for business and for the lower card guys who get paychecks more often because they fight more often or are given the opportunity to do so at all, I can see this happening more often if Dana and Joe continue to have event after event. Could also be said that UFC is not doing enough to promote some of the up and coming/rising stars/co-main event guys because IMO a co-main event should be strong enough to hold the card together even with a weaker under card(Silva/Franklin.. not the best example but it works). Jake Ellengerbers name was thrown around as in the mix of title shot contention had GSP not been ready, Jay Herion is a guy who was admist controversy with one of the most controversial MMA stars today(Nick Diaz) yet this fight hadn't been promoted enough to be a worth main event, why? Because there was no promotion around anything other than Jon Jones. Yes, he could have stepped up but Jon Jones did what was best for keeping a championship and prolonging his career not what was best for everyone else. Yes, he did harm to his legacy as a fighting champion but three fights and that will be forgotten with the short attention span of casuals. 

IMO Jones should have taken the fight but I understand why he didn't and while the hate is understood its being overstated and there are more names that should be brought up. Dana dropped the ball and he now wants to play the blame game... also I think Zuffa should have paid all the undercard fighters who were scheduled on that card. Its not like Zuffa is hurting for cash and if you factor out the pay of Jones, Hendo, Herion, and Ellenberger... I doubt it would even amount to pocket change. It would also go a long way with public relations and put a positive spin on a bad situation and show that willingness to fight is rewarded.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity

psx71 said:


>


Fake account surely. If not then Jones really is a fucking bellend of epic proportions.


----------



## nazzac

It was never written in the first place, Fake account or not. Someone edited it


----------



## Ray

It's fake. I forgot to write down "This is what Jon should post" before posting the photo.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

Kinda liked JBJ before all this went down, suspected he was a douche but didn't really want to buy into it. Personally he's lost a fan.


----------



## TCE

Bones Jones fans, if there are any on this board, how ya spin this one? Jon asks Dana to get Chael to stop making fun of him LOL

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/2...-white-chael-sonnen-stop-calling-out-mma-news


----------



## Ray

Vitor might just knock out Jones if he comes out in a rough mental state. It can happen.

Also, fail on Jones. You need thick skin to be in this business, ESPECIALLY if you're at the top. Greg Jackson should've told him that before Jones didn't take the fight with Sonnen.


----------



## Walls

Jones is pulling a lot of bitch moves but it doesn't feel right to call him a bitch, as he's a fucking destroyer in the Octagon.


----------



## Duke Silver

How can such a killer in the Octagon come across as such a bitch outside of it?

That's hilarious. Jon Jones running to the principal's office because he's being bullied. 

I always felt that Rashad might be telling the truth about Jon. It was just kind of hard to believe someone so arrogant. When Hendo started calling Jon fake, I think the writing was on the wall. Refusing to fight Chael, forcing the cancellation of a PPV, lying to friends/media. Then we find out the fighting champion who won't fight is asking Dana to stop the guy he won't fight from insulting him? 

That's a tough week for anyone's image.

Edit: Quick question - has Rogan talked about the situation on his podcast yet? I'm a few episodes behind and I wouldn't mind hearing what he has to say.


----------



## -Mystery-

Weidman isn't talking about fighting Silva anymore, instead he wants to fight the winner of Stann/Bisping. I'm really starting to wonder more if Silva/GSP is seriously going to happen.


----------



## Chrisp_Morg

-Mystery- said:


> Weidman isn't talking about fighting Silva anymore, instead he wants to fight the winner of Stann/Bisping. I'm really starting to wonder more if Silva/GSP is seriously going to happen.


Odd first fight back if true!


----------



## Walls

Duke Droese said:


> How can such a killer in the Octagon come across as such a bitch outside of it?
> 
> That's hilarious. Jon Jones running to the principal's office because he's being bullied.
> 
> I always felt that Rashad might be telling the truth about Jon. It was just kind of hard to believe someone so arrogant. When Hendo started calling Jon fake, I think the writing was on the wall. Refusing to fight Chael, forcing the cancellation of a PPV, lying to friends/media. Then we find out the fighting champion who won't fight is asking Dana to stop the guy he won't fight from insulting him?
> 
> That's a tough week for anyone's image.
> 
> *Edit: Quick question - has Rogan talked about the situation on his podcast yet? I'm a few episodes behind and I wouldn't mind hearing what he has to say.*



He touched on it briefly during the newer podcast with Immortal Technique (which was fucking amazing and one of their best podcasts ever). He tip toed around it, he knows he shouldn't say anything bad about it.


----------



## Dub

He talked about it on Kevin and Bean(radio show) a couple days ago, he tried to remain neutral on the situation but you can tell he was disappointed in Jones.


----------



## Walls

Rogan and some of his friends lost money because of Jones as well, his huge comedy show at the Mandalay Bay was cancelled because of it. The venue cancelled it, not him.


----------



## -Mystery-

Koch out, Frankie in vs. Aldo.


----------



## Mikey Damage

why? he just lost a title fight. and hasn't fought in the division yet.

questionable booking.


----------



## McQueen

The answer is $$$

But yeah this is a huge lose-lose situation if Frankie loses to Aldo.


----------



## Dub

You think this has anything to do with 151's debacle? They add a familiar name to make sure people will still buy the ppv.


----------



## Walls

Aldo is going to beat the fuck out of him.


----------



## McQueen

^^^ Probably yeah.


----------



## Ray

It's going to draw better then Koch would've in any case. I'm excited. And holy fucking shit is UFC 153 stacked beyond belief:

Aldo vs. Edgar for the Featherweight title
Rampage vs. Teixeira 
Erick Silva vs. Jon Fitch
Davis vs. Prado
Damian Maia vs. Rick Story
Gabriel Gonzaga vs Geronimo dos Santos 

Card of the year in the making. Hope I didn't jinx it right there. But it'll be interesting to see what will happen if Edgar loses this shot against Aldo. Will he go down to 135? Guy doesn't really have much options if he loses hahahah.


----------



## Myers

I kind of like Edgar by decision in this fight. I think he is just to hard of a fighter to put away that I think he can easily win this fight by out pointing Aldo.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

psx71 said:


> It's going to draw better then Koch would've in any case. I'm excited. And holy fucking shit is UFC 153 stacked beyond belief:
> 
> Aldo vs. Edgar for the Featherweight title
> Rampage vs. Teixeira
> Erick Silva vs. Jon Fitch
> Davis vs. Prado
> Damian Maia vs. Rick Story
> Gabriel Gonzaga vs Geronimo dos Santos
> 
> Card of the year in the making. Hope I didn't jinx it right there. But it'll be interesting to see what will happen if Edgar loses this shot against Aldo. Will he go down to 135? Guy doesn't really have much options if he loses hahahah.


:mark::mark::mark:

love it, huge Aldo fan.


----------



## Lm2

aldo will crush frankies legs


----------



## Duke Silver

Aldo/Edgar is big. Can't wait to see that.

The One FC event with either Arlovski or Sylvia getting KTFO is on at the moment, for anyone that didn't know.

Lenne Hardt <3


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Duke Droese said:


> The One FC event with either Arlovski or Sylvia getting KTFO is on at the moment, for anyone that didn't know.
> 
> Lenne Hardt <3


Sweet! forgot about that, thanks for heads-up.

now "hows taste my pee-pee?"


----------



## Duke Silver

Yeah, that time difference is a little awkward. I almost forgot as well.

Pulver/Kelly now. (Y)


----------



## Duke Silver

Slyvia pussies out, and the fight is ruled a no-contest.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

well that was weird, jeez dont tell me they'll have _another_ rematch.


----------



## Ray

Here you go guys. Re watch one of the greatest fights of all time:

http://www.ufc.com/media/ufc-139-henderson-rua


----------



## Bullseye

Jones is now a duck. Punk ass bitch, waa waa I don't have time to prepare, waa waa. Hypocritical duck who fears real competition.


----------



## Walls

LOL @ calling Jones a duck. Chael is real competition, much like everyone else Jones has faced and Jones will smash Chael. I'm the biggest Chael mark on this forum but I'm not silly enough to think Chael beats Jones. Ever. Jones raped Shogun (Shogun tapped to strikes at the end but the ref already stopped it. Fucking Shogun Rua tapped to strikes, think about that), completely shut down Rampage and choked him and then proceeded to choke Machida unconscious and drop him on his face to send a statement. A duck? Not even close. He's a fucking destroyer.


----------



## Bullseye

Walls said:


> LOL @ calling Jones a duck. Chael is real competition, much like everyone else Jones has faced and Jones will smash Chael. I'm the biggest Chael mark on this forum but *I'm not silly enough to think Chael beats Jones*. Ever. Jones raped Shogun (Shogun tapped to strikes at the end but the ref already stopped it. Fucking Shogun Rua tapped to strikes, think about that), completely shut down Rampage and choked him and then proceeded to choke Machida unconscious and drop him on his face to send a statement. A duck? Not even close. He's a fucking destroyer.


You thought he'd beat Silva though 8*D

Point remains, Jones is ducking a fight because he's acting like a prissy little bitch. Boo hoo you have 8 days to prepare, it's still a head to punch at, a neck to choke out, not that hard really. Stains his legacy and makes him all the more a duck.


----------



## Ray

Oh please. Far cry from a "duck". And lol @ Jon Jones ducking someone. Tell me that once he destroys Vitor, Machida (again), Hendo, and Chael (to my dismay).

Give it about a year, and people will stop bringing up the fact that he got an event cancelled just because how much he'll rape fighters in the octagon. This whole ordeal is made worse JUST because it's Jon Jones and everyone hates him because he destroys their favorite fighters. People will still hate him, but there will be no reason in bringing up the fact the he got an event cancelled in future arguments.

Also, I found this gif pretty fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## nazzac

Jones would get hate for saving a mans life. The guy is that hated by most mma fans. Even if he accepted the fight with Chael, everyone would have hatred on him for taking a fight with an outta shape middleweight. So no matter what choice he would have made, he would have recieved some hate. But despite what happened about UFC 151, i'm still a Jones fan. He's going to continue to destroy the LHW division, and perhaps become the G.O.A.T


----------



## McQueen

I still love Jones for choking Machida out and dropping him on his face like a sack of trash, but this is a pussy move not taking the fight. Almost feels like the bullshit that is killing Boxing.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint.

LETS GO EDGAR! :mark:


----------



## T-C

Edgar vs Aldo is going to be bananas.


----------



## Bullseye

psx71 said:


> Oh please. Far cry from a "duck". And lol @ Jon Jones ducking someone. Tell me that once he destroys Vitor, Machida (again), Hendo, and Chael (to my dismay).
> 
> Give it about a year, and people will stop bringing up the fact that he got an event cancelled just because how much he'll rape fighters in the octagon. This whole ordeal is made worse JUST because it's Jon Jones and everyone hates him because he destroys their favorite fighters. People will still hate him, but there will be no reason in bringing up the fact the he got an event cancelled in future arguments.


The fight was offered, he ducked like a bitch.

Hating him or not, it's a pussy move ducking on the fight and ruining the card. The 'fighting champion' not wanting to fight, what a fucking joke.


----------



## Ray

sXe_Maverick said:


> The fight was offered, he ducked like a bitch.
> 
> Hating him or not, it's a pussy move ducking on the fight and ruining the card. The 'fighting champion' not wanting to fight, what a fucking joke.


If by "ducked", you mean in a context that he didn't take the fight on short notice, then yes. He did duck. But if you mean "duck" in a context where he's scared to fight Sonnen or anyone else for that matter, then that's simply not true. He wasn't willing to fight on Sept 1 on 8 days no matter who it was, but he was willing to fight anyone in Toronto. I don't even know why he wouldn't, because he would've destroyed ANYONE on 8 days notice. Stupid of Jon not to take the fight when he was basically given a victory on a platter.


----------



## Walls

I think a lot of it had to do with all the shit Chael talked. Jones said he wasn't going to let Chael talk his way into another title shot and then things get nutty and who do they go to? Chael. Had Chael not opened his mouth, I think Jones would have at least been a lot more open to taking the fight. Doesn't really matter, though. Jones wins that fight 100% of the time. If Chael had a full camp and could bulk up properly, he has a small chance but an even smaller shot at beating Jones than he did Anderson, imo.


----------



## Ray

I always give Chael a chance in a fight because of how much he comes motivated, and how much of a hard worker he is. I thought he was doing a damn good job against Anderson until he panicked and threw that spinning back fist. I just don't know why he didn't go for a submission the first round. 

In other news, Twitter tonight is flooded with comments like "Anyone else excited to watch UFC 15-ooooh wait. @JonnyBones killed it".


----------



## Myers

psx71 said:


> I always give Chael a chance in a fight because of how much he comes motivated, and how much of a hard worker he is. I thought he was doing a damn good job against Anderson until he panicked and threw that spinning back fist. *I just don't know why he didn't go for a submission the first round. *
> 
> In other news, Twitter tonight is flooded with comments like "Anyone else excited to watch UFC 15-ooooh wait. @JonnyBones killed it".


Because Chael is just as good at applying submissions as he is defending them.


----------



## Ray

Myers said:


> Because Chael is just as good at applying submissions as he is defending them.


Nice to see that you knew about the state of Chael's submission game while he was fighting Silva.


----------



## SteenIsGod

Jones is going to Destroy Vitor in the 1st round, then Hendo, I expect that if Forrest beats Chael at December he'll get a shot and lose and vice versa. Chael's got no chance against Jones, as much as I want to see him as world champion, he's just not at the level.


----------



## Noel

I honestly don't see how a win over Forrest gets Chael to the belt or like you said vice versa, Forrest is coming off a 1st round KO loss to Shogun and a debatable win over a now-retired Ortiz and Chael hasn't even had a fight at LHW for nearly 8 years. I expect Chael to atleast fight the winner of Shogun/Gus or Rampage/Glover before being considered for a number one contender shot.

Let's say Jones (or Vitor, I guess we have to remain neutral despite the odds) finish the fight without much damage taken, you'll expect the fight against Machida to be anywhere from late mid-late December to February, but then later if the winner of Jones/Vitor goes through a war. Hell we could end up seeing Chael fight the loser of Jones/Vitor.

The good thing atleast is Chael has a ton of fights to sell at LHW, he's got the Brazilian rivalries against Vitor and Machida, the recent stuff with Bones, Rampage somewhat called Chael out with King Mo.. I think the LHW division isn't anywhere near as stale as it was 3 months ago.


----------



## Duke Silver

I expect Gustafsson to get the next available shot (after Bones/Hendo) if he beats Shogun. Alternatively, a Shogun win could set up a rematch between Jones and himself. Hendo should be a lock, but I'm not convinced that they won't fast-track Chael if he beats Forrest. Teixeira is another slim possibility if he looks impressive against Rampage. Then there's Machida, and who knows where he stands right now? UFC could slide him in if none of the others contenders look impressive, but Dana did say that The Dragon would have to fight again. I wouldn't be against a Hendo/Machida, Hendo/Shogun, or Machida/Chael No.1 contender's fight if things don't pan out.

We've definitely got some fresh LHW fights to look forward to in 2013, but it's hard to tell whether any of those fights will offer Jon anything new. Teixeira is still very much an unknown entity in the LHW division, the Gustafsson we saw against Silva would get picked apart, Shogun was beat in uncomfortably dominant fashion, Machida was put to sleep (although I think he'll look much improved in the rematch), and Chael/Hendo look like forgone conclusions on paper. 

Interesting fights, no doubt, but it seems increasingly likely that we'll still be unsure of who can actually test Jon Jones going into 2014. ...and in the blink of an eye it could all be undone.

WAR VITOR!


----------



## Ray

This thread has been dead lately. RIP MMA.

Anyways, started watching this sick new reality show based on AKA called Fight Factory. Great fucking show, and highly recommended.


----------



## Liam Miller

It'll pick back up once a big UFC comes around.

Cote vs Sakara for 154? Poor Sakara.


----------



## Ray

Yeah. Sakara's probably going to get smashed. 154 is shaping up to be solid though.

Also, here's the UFC in Macau poster. Pretty damn good card for a free one:










WAR ACE! Franklin is one of my most favorite fighters ever!


----------



## McQueen

Franklin vs Le should be a really fun fight to watch.


----------



## Myers

I think that Franklin is underrated amongst MMA fans, his losses have only been to the elite of MMA (and Forrest Griffin) he will always be one of my favorite MMA fihgters.


----------



## Ray

Rich is fucking awesome. Anyone who says otherwise doesn't know shit. One of the most classiest guys in MMA and underrated AND under appreciated just because he got smashed by Silva twice. Top 10 in any division he's in.


----------



## Duke Silver

I love Rich, but I wouldn't consider him a top 10 fighter in either division anymore. He's essentially an exhibition fighter now. It's kinda hard to rank a guy that's only fought three times in the past 3 years against opponents near retirement. There might be a little room for Rich to eke his way into the top 10, but I couldn't see him beating a majority of top contenders at this point.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

Holy shit!:shocked:
Don't even think about ever fucking with Renzo Gracie
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/9/7/3299969/mma-renzo-gracie-twitter-takes-out-2-alleged-muggers-new-york


----------



## Stormbringer

If they (MMA Fighters) keep this up, they're gonna get a Superhero team up movie before the Justice League!


----------



## nazzac

Boetsch vs Weidman added to UFC 155. Weidman will win easily i think


----------

